# Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 & 858) -Query & eligibilty



## ParoP

It seems a new visa launched yesterday for high skilled person eligible to earn likely $149,000 in 7 fields: AgTech, FinTech, MedTech, Cyber Security, Energy and Mining, Space and Advanced Manufacturing, and Quantum Information/Advanced Digital/ Data Science and ICT.

Joint media release with the Hon Karen Andrews MP - Global Talent Program open for business

Anyone has more information on it. How can we apply? what is the process?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

You have to be referred to the program - Global Talent Independent program (GTI)

_"*How to apply*
Access to the program will be via a referral from either:

-a Global Talent Officer
-an organisation or an individual with a national reputation in the same field as the candidate

Highly skilled professionals referred to the Department may be invited to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 124 or subclass 858).

Use our Global Talent contact form to refer a highly skilled individual at the top of their field to the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier), or to lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application through the Global Talent Independent program (you will need a global talent unique identifier)"_


----------



## NB

ParoP said:


> It seems a new visa launched yesterday for high skilled person eligible to earn likely $149,000 in 7 fields: AgTech, FinTech, MedTech, Cyber Security, Energy and Mining, Space and Advanced Manufacturing, and Quantum Information/Advanced Digital/ Data Science and ICT.
> 
> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...9x9HIlXiwZ9CtVopTltFCKohXcSsskSVaE-NUnvCeLflo
> 
> Anyone has more information on it. How can we apply? what is the process?



I don’t think anybody eligible for this visa will be on the forum

How to apply
Access to the program will be via a referral from either:
a Global Talent Officer
an organisation or an individual with a national reputation in the same field as the candidate
Highly skilled professionals referred to the Department may be invited to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 124 or subclass 858).
Use our Global Talent contact form:
to refer a highly skilled individual at the top of their field to the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier), or
to lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application through the Global Talent Independent program (you will need a global talent unique identifier)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang

ParoP said:


> It seems a new visa launched yesterday for high skilled person eligible to earn likely $149,000 in 7 fields: AgTech, FinTech, MedTech, Cyber Security, Energy and Mining, Space and Advanced Manufacturing, and Quantum Information/Advanced Digital/ Data Science and ICT.
> 
> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...9x9HIlXiwZ9CtVopTltFCKohXcSsskSVaE-NUnvCeLflo
> 
> Anyone has more information on it. How can we apply? what is the process?


Honestly I don't think anyone on this forum is eligible for this program. The bar is really high. Each applicant will have a specific global talent officer to assess their eligibility.

People who would be eligible for this stream either don't care about Aus PR or don't need to worry about "where to live".

Cheers,


----------



## ankur31

This looks interesting. 
_"Our Global Talent Officers are located in Berlin, Dubai, Santiago, Shanghai, Singapore, and Washington DC. They work across a number of countries in their region, and attend key industry events and expos to promote the program."_

But they haven't mentioned who are these officers, how to contact them or any other information.


----------



## denominator

NB said:


> I don’t think anybody eligible for this visa will be on the forum
> .....





JennyWang said:


> Honestly I don't think anyone on this forum is eligible for this program. The bar is really high. Each applicant will have a specific global talent officer to assess their eligibility.
> 
> People who would be eligible for this stream either don't care about Aus PR or don't need to worry about "where to live".
> 
> Cheers,




I woudln't say say there's no one on this forum not eligible for this.

Let's not jump to conclusions without even looking at the requirements.

Earlier, I've read one thread where the OP claimed to have produced 8 patents during their PhD and an invention that resulted in a revenue of 6.04 million USD.

PhD assessment and other rants


----------



## JennyWang

denominator said:


> I woudln't say say there's no one on this forum not eligible for this.
> 
> Let's not jump to conclusions without even looking at the requirements.
> 
> Earlier, I've read one thread where the OP claimed to have produced 8 patents during their PhD and an invention that resulted in a revenue of 6.04 million USD.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/1380178-phd-assessment-other-rants.html


Sorry but I don't think you understand how high the bar is. There is an existing Distinguished Talent visa and this one is called the Global Talent visa. They are different and the global talent visa has a much higher requirements.

A successful PhD graduate could hardly meet the criteria. His supervisor does maybe.

Of course the details are not disclosed yet.

Cheers,


----------



## jackie23

JennyWang said:


> Sorry but I don't think you understand how high the bar is. There is an existing Distinguished Talent visa and this one is called the Global Talent visa. They are different and the global talent visa has a much higher requirements.
> 
> A successful PhD graduate could hardly meet the criteria. His supervisor does maybe.
> 
> Of course the details are not disclosed yet.
> 
> Cheers,



I agree with JennyWang. That guy you mentioned is outstanding undoubtedly, however, to the best of my knowledge, it is still hard for him in finding a tenured position, even lecturer, in Aus top universities. 

I believe that this visa is aiming for those people who have established fame in the related fields. For academic area, I think it should be at least professor level.

Cheers.


----------



## NB

denominator said:


> I woudln't say say there's no one on this forum not eligible for this.
> 
> Let's not jump to conclusions without even looking at the requirements.
> 
> Earlier, I've read one thread where the OP claimed to have produced 8 patents during their PhD and an invention that resulted in a revenue of 6.04 million USD.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/1380178-phd-assessment-other-rants.html


If he was so distinguished, he would not waste time on the forum on how to process his visa application 
He would engage a highly professional Mara agency and be done with it
For him his time is much more valuable then saving a few thousand dollars in Mara fees

The forum is meant for those who can spend considerable time in understanding the process and so save the Mara agent fees

Cheers


----------



## ParoP

I think someone was mentioning about cyber security few weeks back. May be a good opportunity for him/ her. However it's true that salary bar is quite high. and it is not clearly mentioned what does mean by 'Highly Skilled' and how to prove someone is highly skilled.


----------



## denominator

NB said:


> If he was so distinguished, he would not waste time on the forum on how to process his visa application
> He would engage a highly professional Mara agency and be done with it
> For him his time is much more valuable then saving a few thousand dollars in Mara fees
> 
> The forum is meant for those who can spend considerable time in understanding the process and so save the Mara agent fees
> 
> Cheers


Before joining this forum, I knew neither who/what a MARA agent was nor their existence. I don't think this forum is a waste of time. It's a starting point for many people. 

I'm on this forum not to avoid Mara fee. I'd have paid for their service if it was not for the fact that I discovered about the existance of Mara agents quite late.

I came across this forum by simply searching for some migration-related information on Google. I believe there is no way to prove that professors or highly talented people could not possibly have come here.


----------



## NB

ParoP said:


> I think someone was mentioning about cyber security few weeks back. May be a good opportunity for him/ her. However it's true that salary bar is quite high. and it is not clearly mentioned what does mean by 'Highly Skilled' and how to prove someone is highly skilled.


The members can stand at the side of the rope and cheer as the invites walk past you on the red carpet 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv

denominator said:


> Before joining this forum, I knew neither who/what a MARA agent was nor their existence. I don't think this forum is a waste of time. It's a starting point for many people.
> 
> I'm on this forum not to avoid Mara fee. I'd have paid for their service if it was not for the fact that I discovered about the existance of Mara agents quite late.
> 
> I came across this forum by simply searching for some migration-related information on Google. I believe there is no way to prove that professors or highly talented people could not possibly have come here.


I agree. I am not sure how much money does a MARA agent charges, but my consultant in India ha a rack rate of close to AUD2,000 which I negotiated downwards and gave a one time payment to his company. However, I became regular to this forum and learnt about the right time to do the right thing more than general immigration advice. Everyone knows points, EoI and invite++ But South Australia 489 will come and go in first 4 days of July, whether to invest in wife's skill assessment for another 5 points for NSW 190 and blah blah.. those kind of questions were asked here and decided based on responses and research. I took over my PR process from my agent and I feel more confident now. 

So I agree that this forum is useful for a guy who is a plumber, electrician, PhD, IT engineer or whoever. Anyways Oz is a place where everyone gets treated equally (almost)

:focus:


----------



## FkHxje

My husband submitted an EOI (visa 189 - occupation 242111) in SkillSelect and because of that he got an email to register an interest for the Global Talent visa program. He didn't pursue because the requirements are hard to meet. 

_"To be accepted into the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must:
-be internationally recognised in one of the target sectors (this may include: peer reviewed publications; patents; professional experience across different countries; presentations at international conferences; awards from international organisations etc.)
-have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia in the same field as them, endorse their credentials
-be able to demonstrate a genuine ability to attract or exceed the Fair Work High Income Threshold in Australia (currently AUD $148,700)"_


----------



## bahlv

FkHxje said:


> My husband submitted an EOI (visa 189 - occupation 242111) in SkillSelect and because of that he got an email to register an interest for the Global Talent visa program. He didn't pursue because the requirements are hard to meet.
> 
> _"To be accepted into the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must:
> -be internationally recognised in one of the target sectors (this may include: peer reviewed publications; patents; professional experience across different countries; presentations at international conferences; awards from international organisations etc.)
> -have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia in the same field as them, endorse their credentials
> -be able to demonstrate a genuine ability to attract or exceed the Fair Work High Income Threshold in Australia (currently AUD $148,700)"_


Point 2 and 3 are doable. Point 1 is tough and also quite grey. For example, a Director in a Big4 will meet point 2 and 3, but there is no way to get 1 sorted


----------



## tnk009

FkHxje said:


> My husband submitted an EOI (visa 189 - occupation 242111) in SkillSelect and because of that he got an email to register an interest for the Global Talent visa program. He didn't pursue because the requirements are hard to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> _"To be accepted into the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must:
> 
> -be internationally recognised in one of the target sectors (this may include: peer reviewed publications; patents; professional experience across different countries; presentations at international conferences; awards from international organisations etc.)
> 
> -have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia in the same field as them, endorse their credentials
> 
> -be able to demonstrate a genuine ability to attract or exceed the Fair Work High Income Threshold in Australia (currently AUD $148,700)"_


Can you provide the email address from where you get the above email?
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP

FkHxje said:


> My husband submitted an EOI (visa 189 - occupation 242111) in SkillSelect and because of that he got an email to register an interest for the Global Talent visa program. He didn't pursue because the requirements are hard to meet.
> 
> _"To be accepted into the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must:
> -be internationally recognised in one of the target sectors (this may include: peer reviewed publications; patents; professional experience across different countries; presentations at international conferences; awards from international organisations etc.)
> -have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia in the same field as them, endorse their credentials
> -be able to demonstrate a genuine ability to attract or exceed the Fair Work High Income Threshold in Australia (currently AUD $148,700)"_


Thanks for reply. I was actually looking for the first criteria. point 2 & 3 was clear & achievable. But point no 1 is hard to meet or also not sure how can we prove or claim points. Can you please share the email ID from where you have received the email.


----------



## NB

ParoP said:


> Thanks for reply. I was actually looking for the first criteria. point 2 & 3 was clear & achievable. But point no 1 is hard to meet or also not sure how can we prove or claim points. Can you please share the email ID from where you have received the email.


There is no ambiguity or difficulty in proving point 1
They have made it very clear what they want

peer reviewed publications; 
patents; 
professional experience across different countries;
presentations at international conferences; 
awards from international organisations 

What’s the doubt ?

Cheers


----------



## tnk009

NB said:


> There is no ambiguity or difficulty in proving point 1
> 
> They have made it very clear what they want
> 
> 
> 
> peer reviewed publications;
> 
> patents;
> 
> professional experience across different countries;
> 
> presentations at international conferences;
> 
> awards from international organisations
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the doubt ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Any idea how to contact the global talent officers located in various regions?

TiA

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP

NB said:


> There is no ambiguity or difficulty in proving point 1
> They have made it very clear what they want
> 
> peer reviewed publications;
> patents;
> professional experience across different countries;
> presentations at international conferences;
> awards from international organisations
> 
> What’s the doubt ?
> 
> Cheers


Doubt is in terms of quantity. For example - publication or patent - is there any min quantity to qualify? like I heard for some visa they mentioned min 7 patents. 
prof exp across diff country - most people working in IT will have it. But does that qualifies them?
Presentation at international conf - that is also not so difficult for people who works in big companies like SAP, IBM, Microsoft. But presenting in some Tech conferences/ webinars - does it really qualifies them?
Award from international org - what qualifies as International organisation here? Is it something like ACS, EA etc organisation's annual award - like 'ICT Professional of the Year' or a simple client recognition award like 'Best Service provider' etc etc..


----------



## tnk009

ParoP said:


> Doubt is in terms of quantity. For example - publication or patent - is there any min quantity to qualify? like I heard for some visa they mentioned min 7 patents.
> 
> prof exp across diff country - most people working in IT will have it. But does that qualifies them?
> 
> Presentation at international conf - that is also not so difficult for people who works in big companies like SAP, IBM, Microsoft. But presenting in some Tech conferences/ webinars - does it really qualifies them?
> 
> Award from international org - what qualifies as International organisation here? Is it something like ACS, EA etc organisation's annual award - like 'ICT Professional of the Year' or a simple client recognition award like 'Best Service provider' etc etc..


You have an email from them. So you can discuss your case with them and they can exactly tell you whether you are qualify or not. Not sure why you are not approaching them as they sent you the mail.

As details varies case by case, hence they have the regional officers to look into it.





Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP

tnk009 said:


> You have an email from them. So you can discuss your case with them and they can exactly tell you whether you are qualify or not. Not sure why you are not approaching them as they sent you the mail.
> 
> As details varies case by case, hence they have the regional officers to look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Sorry you have confused me with someone else. I have not received the email. In fact I was also looking for the email to whom contact.


----------



## ***

ParoP said:


> Doubt is in terms of quantity. For example - publication or patent - is there any min quantity to qualify? like I heard for some visa they mentioned min 7 patents.
> prof exp across diff country - most people working in IT will have it. But does that qualifies them?
> Presentation at international conf - that is also not so difficult for people who works in big companies like SAP, IBM, Microsoft. But presenting in some Tech conferences/ webinars - does it really qualifies them?
> Award from international org - what qualifies as International organisation here? Is it something like ACS, EA etc organisation's annual award - like 'ICT Professional of the Year' or a simple client recognition award like 'Best Service provider' etc etc..


I don't think quantity matters especially because of the fact that many journals and conferences these days are predatory in nature and they accept any paper. You can't just rely on publication count. Journals are ranked by impact factors. Researchers have a ranking called H-index. There might be a cut-off point for H-index.

Anyway, I'm also interested. How do I get started?


----------



## perception30

Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


----------



## ***

perception30 said:


> Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


Congrats!

How do I apply for this?


----------



## Wafz

perception30 said:


> Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


congrats. holy **** how did you do it?


----------



## ***

Just submitted an EOI. Should've submitted earlier.

At first, I kind of got discouraged by some of the posts on the first page saying that the bar is really high.


----------



## perception30

Today I have received a final invitation to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) based on the information and documents provided (especially salary threshold certificate, payslips, a national award ( Bangladesh), published article and few open-source projects )

I have been asked to apply using Global Talent unique identifier number through Distinguished Talent subclass 858 ( as I am in Australia ).

Very excited and anxious at the same time, as there is not much information/guideline available in the forums/websites/blogs. I need to solely depend on the information provided in the Home affairs site.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program

Does anybody know how much time it will take to process the VISA?


----------



## ***

perception30 said:


> Today I have received a final invitation to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) based on the information and documents provided (especially salary threshold certificate, payslips, a national award ( Bangladesh), published article and few open-source projects )
> 
> I have been asked to apply using Global Talent unique identifier number through Distinguished Talent subclass 858 ( as I am in Australia ).
> 
> Very excited and anxious at the same time, as there is not much information/guideline available in the forums/websites/blogs. I need to solely depend on the information provided in the Home affairs site.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program
> 
> Does anybody know how much time it will take to process the VISA?


Is your nominator an individual or an organisation? 

When did you submit your EOI?


Since this is a pilot project, no one knows about the processing time. I think it's paper-based.


----------



## ***

JennyWang said:


> Honestly I don't think anyone on this forum is eligible for this program. The bar is really high. Each applicant will have a specific global talent officer to assess their eligibility.
> 
> People who would be eligible for this stream either don't care about Aus PR or don't need to worry about "where to live".
> 
> Cheers,


This is just wrong after all.


----------



## perception30

*** said:


> Is your nominator an individual or an organisation?
> 
> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> 
> Since this is a pilot project, no one knows about the processing time. I think it's paper-based.



Individual.

They have provided a link for visa application with a Global Talent unique identifier number.


https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au/davidcoleman/Pages/global-talent-program-business.aspx

They have mentioned keywords like fast-tracking, highest priority processing etc.
However, global processing time shows as "Unavailable due to low volume of applications​​​​​​"

Anyway, lets hope for the best!


----------



## NB

perception30 said:


> Today I have received a final invitation to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) based on the information and documents provided (especially salary threshold certificate, payslips, a national award ( Bangladesh), published article and few open-source projects )
> 
> I have been asked to apply using Global Talent unique identifier number through Distinguished Talent subclass 858 ( as I am in Australia ).
> 
> Very excited and anxious at the same time, as there is not much information/guideline available in the forums/websites/blogs. I need to solely depend on the information provided in the Home affairs site.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program
> 
> Does anybody know how much time it will take to process the VISA?


Another applicant got it in 3 weeks
It was in the news

Cheers


----------



## perception30

NB said:


> Another applicant got it in 3 weeks
> 
> It was in the news
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That's really great.

Do you have link to that news ?


----------



## NB

perception30 said:


> Thanks NB. That's really great.
> 
> Do you have link to that news ?


The you go

https://menafn.com/1099408800/Permanent-Residency-Granted-to-DayTek-Capital-CEO-in-3-Weeks

Cheers


----------



## Mehul545

I have been working since 5 years in largest telco in Australia as senior innovation developer. I have received awards from organisation and my salary is above $148k. Am I eligible?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsleamon

perception30 said:


> Today I have received a final invitation to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) based on the information and documents provided (especially salary threshold certificate, payslips, a national award ( Bangladesh), published article and few open-source projects )
> 
> I have been asked to apply using Global Talent unique identifier number through Distinguished Talent subclass 858 ( as I am in Australia ).
> 
> Very excited and anxious at the same time, as there is not much information/guideline available in the forums/websites/blogs. I need to solely depend on the information provided in the Home affairs site.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program
> 
> Does anybody know how much time it will take to process the VISA?



WoW brother.....proud of you......


----------



## perception30

nsleamon said:


> WoW brother.....proud of you......


Thank you


----------



## perception30

Mehul545 said:


> I have been working for 5 years in the largest telco in Australia as a senior innovation developer. I have received awards from the organisation and my salary is above $148k. Am I eligible?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have been asked to provide the following things by the Global Talent Officer for assessment purpose:

1) employment certificate to prove the salary.

2) any national award ( to prove distinguished talent ) which has been published in at least one prominent newspaper

3) peer-reviewed Journal/article in nominated distinguished skillset ( for me, it was cloud computing and machine learning )

4) payslip and taxation assessment certificate

5) open-source projects on my talent 

6) further news about recognition of my skills/achievement ( newspaper )

and a few other minor things.

Go ahead, there is nothing wrong in trying.


----------



## kundikoi

hi all,

posting my experience with GTIP so far - as I've been frantically searching online and haven't found any other useful info anywhere else:

1) Upon reading the news, I have googled "Global Talent Officer" + location, which immediately gave me a few links to the relevant LinkedIn profiles. You may get even better results doing this directly from LinkedIn search. 

2) I've sent a connection request & PMed a relevant GTO, followed by a phone conversation to go over the program req'ts & expectations. 
Note: I see that they have now provided a contact email on the GTIP website (globaltalent at homeaffairs) - which wasn't there before. I still think steps 1&2 are more efficient though. 

3) I was asked to provide a CV to the GTO - nothing as extensive as the previous poster, but covering the same points though (e.g. instead of providing an actual certificate of employment or tax assessments, just spelling out my current salary within the CV; similarly, spelling out some international awards or conferences I've spoken at re: my specialty). 

4) After about a week of waiting, I received the global talent unique identifier from the GTO - inviting me to apply formally via the GTIP website. Per GTO, this was the step where actual verifications of my claims will be made - i.e. the CV step was just an initial screen, and simply having an application id doesn't really guarantee anything.

5) I've now collected all the required docs (they're actually listed on the GTIP website under the application form 47SV), paid the fees (pretty steep overall but similar to what other subclasses cost - again, all searchable & discoverable online) and submitted the application - now the 'real' wait begins! Even with an application id, you still need to be nominated by a 'prominent' individual in your field.


----------



## kundikoi

a few more observations re: process & what they're ultimately looking for (in order of importance):

1) proven ability to earn above the stated threshold (ideally should already be earning at or above it - or carrying reasonable equity in your startup, validated by independent funding rounds);
2) internationally-recognised qualifications (top 50-100 global uni's?), preferably with advanced degrees (Masters, PhD), in your chosen specialty;
3) international work experience (i interpreted it being viewed as an implicit signal of 'prominence' - having been screened & vouched for by multiple labour ministries in various geographic locations)
4) provable (ideally google'able) awards, publications & public speaking engagements in your specialty within the last 2-3 years (last point is important as one needs to be 'currently' prominent); my sense was that a few would suffice - not like a minimum cutoff of 10 or smth; i also understood that 'awards' could be team-based, rather than individual - as long as one could show the extent of individual involvement in the team award.
5) community involvement linked to the chosen specialty


----------



## perception30

kundikoi said:


> a few more observations re: process & what they're ultimately looking for (in order of importance):
> 
> 1) proven ability to earn above the stated threshold (ideally should already be earning at or above it - or carrying reasonable equity in your startup, validated by independent funding rounds);
> 2) internationally-recognised qualifications (top 50-100 global uni's?), preferably with advanced degrees (Masters, PhD), in your chosen specialty;
> 3) international work experience (i interpreted it being viewed as an implicit signal of 'prominence' - having been screened & vouched for by multiple labour ministries in various geographic locations)
> 4) provable (ideally google'able) awards, publications & public speaking engagements in your specialty within the last 2-3 years (last point is important as one needs to be 'currently' prominent); my sense was that a few would suffice - not like a minimum cutoff of 10 or smth; i also understood that 'awards' could be team-based, rather than individual - as long as one could show the extent of individual involvement in the team award.
> 5) community involvement linked to the chosen specialty


Hi Kundikoi,

Have you already submitted the VISA application?
Filling the same contact form, selecting option 2 with unique GT identifier number and documents need to be attached to the same form, right? 
I was advised to follow Distinguished Talent Visa (858) step by step instructions.

What documents have you arranged / submitted? 

If you're are Sydney, let's get in touch and we can help each other.


----------



## ParoP

perception30 said:


> Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


congrats... this is really good news.

Thanks for the information you have shared.


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


Hey can we catch up, i am also fixing by documentation. I am based out of melbourne. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> Hi Kundikoi,
> 
> Have you already submitted the VISA application?
> Filling the same contact form, selecting option 2 with unique GT identifier number and documents need to be attached to the same form, right?
> I was advised to follow Distinguished Talent Visa (858) step by step instructions.
> 
> What documents have you arranged / submitted?
> 
> If you're are Sydney, let's get in touch and we can help each other.


I am Melbourne and in talks with the gto, since last week, can we catch up or have telephonic conversation, it will be really helpful.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee77

perception30 said:


> Mehul545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working for 5 years in the largest telco in Australia as a senior innovation developer. I have received awards from the organisation and my salary is above $148k. Am I eligible?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked to provide the following things by the Global Talent Officer for assessment purpose:
> 
> 1) employment certificate to prove the salary.
> 
> 2) any national award ( to prove distinguished talent ) which has been published in at least one prominent newspaper
> 
> 3) peer-reviewed Journal/article in nominated distinguished skillset ( for me, it was cloud computing and machine learning )
> 
> 4) payslip and taxation assessment certificate
> 
> 5) open-source projects on my talent
> 
> 6) further news about recognition of my skills/achievement ( newspaper )
> 
> and a few other minor things.
> 
> Go ahead, there is nothing wrong in trying.
Click to expand...

could you provide the link to your article mentioned in point 3 as I am also in a similar field.. also the open source projects... this would just give some idea about their expectations for this stream. 

And do they expect ALL of 2, 3, 5 and 6 points mentioned above ?


----------



## kundikoi

perception30 said:


> Hi Kundikoi,
> 
> Have you already submitted the VISA application?
> Filling the same contact form, selecting option 2 with unique GT identifier number and documents need to be attached to the same form, right?


yep & yep



perception30 said:


> What documents have you arranged / submitted?


pretty much everything listed under Checklist (Part M) of the 47sv form.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> yep & yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much everything listed under Checklist (Part M) of the 47sv form.


Hi can we have a quick chat? I am in melbourne 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> Hi can we have a quick chat? I am in melbourne
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I've started posting here as there wasn't much useful info available anywhere else. for the benefit of the community & future applicants, why don't you post your absolute top 2 questions you'd wanna ask me right here - and i promise i'll answer. depending on the complexity of your q'ns, we can then see if a phone conversation will be a good use of each other's time.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> I've started posting here as there wasn't much useful info available anywhere else. for the benefit of the community & future applicants, why don't you post your absolute top 2 questions you'd wanna ask me right here - and i promise i'll answer. depending on the complexity of your q'ns, we can then see if a phone conversation will be a good use of each other's time.


Thanks, 
1. I have sent all the details to GTO some time back. When will the discussion on call happen? Is that something the gto will ask for? Who is your GTO? I mean singapore, dubai, berlin, santiago etc? Looks like different GTO,s have different process.

2. Have you put any refree or reco from australia or else where to substantiate the claims? Form 47 has some ask , and i think one of them is recomendations. In contrast to googlable awards etc.

3. How are you proving international credentails? Is this about working for international clinets? 

4. Who is nominating you? Australian citizen of national repute in the same feild, can you help us understand the extent of that repute. 

5 anything else that you might think have come up from the discussions with the gto? Which might challenge the natural belief? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

1. I have sent all the details to GTO some time back. When will the discussion on call happen? Is that something the gto will ask for? Who is your GTO? I mean singapore, dubai, berlin, santiago etc? Looks like different GTO,s have different process. 

I agree that the process seems somewhat different among the various GTOs - as evident from our different screening processes described above. I can also imagine that some GTOs are more overwhelmed with requests & calls than others - in my case, I had to gently nudge/follow-up with the GTO myself rather than wait for them to come back to me.
I also don’t believe a follow-up discussion with GTO is actually mandatory - pretty sure that they may advance (or reject) an applicant at this initial screening stage based on the quality of written information provided alone.

2. Have you put any refree or reco from australia or else where to substantiate the claims? Form 47 has some ask , and i think one of them is recomendations. In contrast to googlable awards etc. 

Not at the screening / getting the talent identifier stage. I have certainly provided 1 signed letter of recommendation from my nomination the application stage - as indeed it’s a requirement, not an option.

3. How are you proving international credentails? Is this about working for international clinets? 

No, it’s about working in different geographical locations. I haven’t provided any ‘formal’ proof in my application, but my CV lists 6 different cities I have worked at, and some awards were received in a few of them, providing some indirect proof I suppose.

4. Who is nominating you? Australian citizen of national repute in the same feild, can you help us understand the extent of that repute. 

My boss’s boss is the nominator. I wouldn’t overthink this point - it’s clearly not for mates nominating each other but other than that, seems pretty flexible to me. There’s also specific guidance from DFAT I’ve seen somewhere that a nomination from the ‘peak industry body’ (or its rep/execs) in your specialty would be appropriate.

5 anything else that you might think have come up from the discussions with the gto? Which might challenge the natural belief?

Please see my observations posted earlier - particularly point #1. I wouldn’t bother with the process if that one isn’t satisfied beyond any doubt.

Hope the above helps - apologies but I don’t believe a phone chat would be productive at this stage. Just follow the GTO’s instructions to a tee, while keeping in mind the various experiences & advise already posted in this thread, and you’ll be all set.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> 1. I have sent all the details to GTO some time back. When will the discussion on call happen? Is that something the gto will ask for? Who is your GTO? I mean singapore, dubai, berlin, santiago etc? Looks like different GTO,s have different process.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the process seems somewhat different among the various GTOs - as evident from our different screening processes described above. I can also imagine that some GTOs are more overwhelmed with requests & calls than others - in my case, I had to gently nudge/follow-up with the GTO myself rather than wait for them to come back to me.
> 
> I also donâ€t believe a follow-up discussion with GTO is actually mandatory - pretty sure that they may advance (or reject) an applicant at this initial screening stage based on the quality of written information provided alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Have you put any refree or reco from australia or else where to substantiate the claims? Form 47 has some ask , and i think one of them is recomendations. In contrast to googlable awards etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the screening / getting the talent identifier stage. I have certainly provided 1 signed letter of recommendation from my nomination the application stage - as indeed itâ€s a requirement, not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. How are you proving international credentails? Is this about working for international clinets?
> 
> 
> 
> No, itâ€s about working in different geographical locations. I havenâ€t provided any â€˜formalâ€ proof in my application, but my CV lists 6 different cities I have worked at, and some awards were received in a few of them, providing some indirect proof I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Who is nominating you? Australian citizen of national repute in the same feild, can you help us understand the extent of that repute.
> 
> 
> 
> My bossâ€s boss is the nominator. I wouldnâ€t overthink this point - itâ€s clearly not for mates nominating each other but other than that, seems pretty flexible to me. Thereâ€s also specific guidance from DFAT Iâ€ve seen somewhere that a nomination from the â€˜peak industry bodyâ€ (or its rep/execs) in your specialty would be appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 anything else that you might think have come up from the discussions with the gto? Which might challenge the natural belief?
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my observations posted earlier - particularly point #1. I wouldnâ€t bother with the process if that one isnâ€t satisfied beyond any doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the above helps - apologies but I donâ€t believe a phone chat would be productive at this stage. Just follow the GTOâ€s instructions to a tee, while keeping in mind the various experiences & advise already posted in this thread, and youâ€ll be all set.


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul545

kundikoi said:


> 1. I have sent all the details to GTO some time back. When will the discussion on call happen? Is that something the gto will ask for? Who is your GTO? I mean singapore, dubai, berlin, santiago etc? Looks like different GTO,s have different process.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the process seems somewhat different among the various GTOs - as evident from our different screening processes described above. I can also imagine that some GTOs are more overwhelmed with requests & calls than others - in my case, I had to gently nudge/follow-up with the GTO myself rather than wait for them to come back to me.
> 
> I also donâ€t believe a follow-up discussion with GTO is actually mandatory - pretty sure that they may advance (or reject) an applicant at this initial screening stage based on the quality of written information provided alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Have you put any refree or reco from australia or else where to substantiate the claims? Form 47 has some ask , and i think one of them is recomendations. In contrast to googlable awards etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the screening / getting the talent identifier stage. I have certainly provided 1 signed letter of recommendation from my nomination the application stage - as indeed itâ€s a requirement, not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. How are you proving international credentails? Is this about working for international clinets?
> 
> 
> 
> No, itâ€s about working in different geographical locations. I havenâ€t provided any â€˜formalâ€ proof in my application, but my CV lists 6 different cities I have worked at, and some awards were received in a few of them, providing some indirect proof I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Who is nominating you? Australian citizen of national repute in the same feild, can you help us understand the extent of that repute.
> 
> 
> 
> My bossâ€s boss is the nominator. I wouldnâ€t overthink this point - itâ€s clearly not for mates nominating each other but other than that, seems pretty flexible to me. Thereâ€s also specific guidance from DFAT Iâ€ve seen somewhere that a nomination from the â€˜peak industry bodyâ€ (or its rep/execs) in your specialty would be appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 anything else that you might think have come up from the discussions with the gto? Which might challenge the natural belief?
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my observations posted earlier - particularly point #1. I wouldnâ€t bother with the process if that one isnâ€t satisfied beyond any doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the above helps - apologies but I donâ€t believe a phone chat would be productive at this stage. Just follow the GTOâ€s instructions to a tee, while keeping in mind the various experiences & advise already posted in this thread, and youâ€ll be all set.


Hey do you have a reference format which you have received from your boss about nomination.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

kundikoi said:


> yep & yep
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much everything listed under Checklist (Part M) of the 47sv form.


I am submitting Form 47SV, 47a ( children) and Form 1000 (nominator).

Do I need to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 as character documents for the application as mentioned in the Visa 858 guideline?

I am submitting Nominator Form 1000 and a statement letter from the nominator.

Do I need to submit an additional reference letter as well?


----------



## johnyjohny

Did anyone complete the full process yet ? Thank you.


----------



## kundikoi

1) I am submitting Form 47SV, 47a ( children) and Form 1000 (nominator).

I believe 47a is only for kids >18yrs old, mine were listed on 47SV and that was sufficient.

2) Do I need to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 as character documents for the application as mentioned in the Visa 858 guideline?

I believe this is optional, so no ‘need’, but surely can if you have these already. I’ve submitted some older police certificates I had around but w/o these forms - my understanding is that the CO will request these separately later in the process. 

3) I am submitting Nominator Form 1000 and a statement letter from the nominator. Do I need to submit an additional reference letter as well?

Same same as 2 - no real ‘need’ as far as I understand, but shouldnt hurt your case either - especially if written by ‘prominent’ individuals in your field.


----------



## kundikoi

Hey do you have a reference format which you have received from your boss about nomination.

Yea it’s pretty much following Form 1000 to a tee


----------



## perception30

johnyjohny said:


> Did anyone complete the full process yet ? Thank you.


I have submitted the visa application, completed the medical examinations and waiting for a grant now!

Steps that I followed to get here:

1) Submitted EOI through Global Talent Contact Form ( Home Affairs Portal )
2) Received contact from the Global Talent Officer about further documents and proofs about the claims.
3) Short 30 minutes interview with the GTO
4) Received invitation and Unique Global Talent Identifier number
5) Submitted the Visa application through the provided link with the Identifier number
6) Received valid visa assessment and post acknowledgement of valid visa application
7) S56 Request for Health examinations and Partners functional English proof
8) Completed health examinations and provided Partners PTE.
9) ..... waiting for a decision.


----------



## johnyjohny

perception30 said:


> I have submitted the visa application, completed the medical examinations and waiting for a grant now!
> 
> Steps that I followed to get here:
> 
> 1) Submitted EOI through Global Talent Contact Form ( Home Affairs Portal )
> 2) Received contact from the Global Talent Officer about further documents and proofs about the claims.
> 3) Short 30 minutes interview with the GTO
> 4) Received invitation and Unique Global Talent Identifier number
> 5) Submitted the Visa application through the provided link with the Identifier number
> 6) Received valid visa assessment and post acknowledgement of valid visa application
> 7) S56 Request for Health examinations and Partners functional English proof
> 8) Completed health examinations and provided Partners PTE.
> 9) ..... waiting for a decision.


Good progress...All the best !! 

Appreciate your thorough feedback.
Do you mind providing further details on the interview you had with GTO ? Is it more on the resume sent previously.


----------



## perception30

johnyjohny said:


> Good progress...All the best !!
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your thorough feedback.
> 
> Do you mind providing further details on the interview you had with GTO ? Is it more on the resume sent previously.


Yes. Based on the resume and provided information. 

Please note that not all GTO follows the same process.


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> I have submitted the visa application, completed the medical examinations and waiting for a grant now!
> 
> Steps that I followed to get here:
> 
> 1) Submitted EOI through Global Talent Contact Form ( Home Affairs Portal )
> 2) Received contact from the Global Talent Officer about further documents and proofs about the claims.
> 3) Short 30 minutes interview with the GTO
> 4) Received invitation and Unique Global Talent Identifier number
> 5) Submitted the Visa application through the provided link with the Identifier number
> 6) Received valid visa assessment and post acknowledgement of valid visa application
> 7) S56 Request for Health examinations and Partners functional English proof
> 8) Completed health examinations and provided Partners PTE.
> 9) ..... waiting for a decision.


Thank you so much for sharing the information. I have no doubts that you will receive the positive outcome soon. 
Just have two questions. 

1. Have you been in contact with a GTO before submitting your EOI? or have you just submitted your EOI and waited for a GTO to contact you?

2. What was the topic of 30 mins interview with the GTO? Did he/she ask about your achievements and publications?


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the information. I have no doubts that you will receive the positive outcome soon.
> 
> Just have two questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have you been in contact with a GTO before submitting your EOI? or have you just submitted your EOI and waited for a GTO to contact you?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What was the topic of 30 mins interview with the GTO? Did he/she ask about your achievements and publications?


I submitted the EOI through the Global Talent Contact Form. Then, GTO contacted me. 

The interview was about the validation of the claims that I made in EOI and asked a few abstract questions about the contribution/becoming an asset to the Australian community. GTO also asked about some details about the nominator. Furthermore, GTO also asked about my awards, media articles and publications. 
Lastly, GTO asked if I can share some of my work with them and I replied that most of my work is commercial, I don't have consent from the client. So, She also asked if I have any open-source projects to share with them.


----------



## perception30

By the way, these verification methods could absolutely be different based on the Global Talent Officer.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

perception30 said:


> I have submitted the visa application, completed the medical examinations and waiting for a grant now!
> 
> Steps that I followed to get here:
> 
> 1) Submitted EOI through Global Talent Contact Form ( Home Affairs Portal )
> 2) Received contact from the Global Talent Officer about further documents and proofs about the claims.
> 3) Short 30 minutes interview with the GTO
> 4) Received invitation and Unique Global Talent Identifier number
> 5) Submitted the Visa application through the provided link with the Identifier number
> 6) Received valid visa assessment and post acknowledgement of valid visa application
> 7) S56 Request for Health examinations and Partners functional English proof
> 8) Completed health examinations and provided Partners PTE.
> 9) ..... waiting for a decision.


Great way to describe all the steps.

All the best and I hope you get your PR soon


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> By the way, these verification methods could absolutely be different based on the Global Talent Officer.


Thank you for the response. Good luck. Wish me luck too.


----------



## johnyjohny

Did anyone get the grant after submission. I have read previously that the final decision is made in approx. 3 weeks.


----------



## sayan12

johnyjohny said:


> Did anyone get the grant after submission. I have read previously that the final decision is made in approx. 3 weeks.


I dont think much is happening as its a holiday period in australia. Its just ending and starting to pick up. Has anyone got a unique identifier during this last 2-3 weeks. Johny which stage are you in?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

Sandul said:


> Thank you for the response. Good luck. Wish me luck too.


Did you get the unique identifier number?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> Hey do you have a reference format which you have received from your boss about nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea itâ€s pretty much following Form 1000 to a tee


What is your status @kundikoi 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

sayan12 said:


> Did you get the unique identifier number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


One of my friends got the Unique Identifier Number last week.

His profile is very extraordinary though:

Assistant Professor at a G8 University.
Meets the salary threshold.
Has more than 20 publications in Q1 journals, several national and international conference talks and few international awards etc. in his nominated skills. It took 4 days for him to get the invitation after submitting the EOI.


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> One of my friends got the Unique Identifier Number last week.
> 
> His profile is very extraordinary though:
> 
> Assistant Professor at a G8 University.
> Meets the salary threshold.
> Has more than 20 publications in Q1 journals, several national and international conference talks and few international awards etc. in his nominated skills. It took 4 days for him to get the invitation after submitting the EOI.


Wow, then i guess some selection criteria going on there as well. Not sure though. I will be getting mine today as said by the gto. Who was tge gto in your freinds case? My gto was saying that things are slow due ro holidays.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

sayan12 said:


> Wow, then i guess some selection criteria going on there as well. Not sure though. I will be getting mine today as said by the gto. Who was tge gto in your freinds case? My gto was saying that things are slow due ro holidays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I believe that the salary threshold is not the only criteria for this visa. 

However, although It is specifically mentioned that "You will be required to specifically address all aspects of the Distinguished Talent (subclass 124 or 858) visa requirements" and GTI goes through the Distinguished Talent Visa, I don't think getting an invitation would be as difficult as actual the Distinguished Talent Visa. 

The GTO who processed the EOI of my friend, is located in Berlin.


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> I believe that the salary threshold is not the only criteria for this visa.
> 
> However, although It is specifically mentioned that "You will be required to specifically address all aspects of the Distinguished Talent (subclass 124 or 858) visa requirements" and GTI goes through the Distinguished Talent Visa, I don't think getting an invitation would be as difficult as actual the Distinguished Talent Visa.
> 
> The GTO who processed the EOI of my friend, is located in Berlin.


Quite possible, i will check with my gto tomorrow based on whats her opinion on this. You have applied sometime back and i guess as the results keep comming we might have a better view. But, i dont think they will rabdomly reject visa,s based on this after giving an expression of interest. The reason according to me is that, talent has 2 components, credentials and salary/position. Also the abailuty to judge good and bad is vaugue. Also, if you read the initaition of this visa program, its primarily on the premise of getting good people in target areas with capability to earn. Its an offshoot of 482/457. Though the mechanism to apply is through the distinguisedbtalent visa. My assumption is that 5000 distinguised talnets will not be available in all these new tech streams. Note they have also kept 200 visa specifically for distinguised Talent as is. Most of my reasoning is a conjenture at this point. Once some of you get the outputs it will be clearer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hai2prabu

Can someone help me to understand if we get any acknowledgement once we submit EOI. I submitted my EOI about 10 days back. But I don't have any acknowledgement mail or something. 

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

hai2prabu said:


> Can someone help me to understand if we get any acknowledgement once we submit EOI. I submitted my EOI about 10 days back. But I don't have any acknowledgement mail or something.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


There is no acknowledgment. The gto will contact you. Whats your profile, can you pls share with the group. I would recommend contacting a gto separately through linked in etc... choose a lo ation closer to your original residence.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hai2prabu

sayan12 said:


> There is no acknowledgment. The gto will contact you. Whats your profile, can you pls share with the group. I would recommend contacting a gto separately through linked in etc... choose a lo ation closer to your original residence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. I am currently working in Perth, Australia. I am working in IT and majorly in the digital thread, digital transformation and manufacturing. I do meet the salary threshold but I don't have any patent, paper publications etc. I am not sure how can I get the contact of GTO. If some one give me some guidance would be great.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

sayan12 said:


> Quite possible, i will check with my gto tomorrow based on whats her opinion on this. You have applied sometime back and i guess as the results keep comming we might have a better view. But, i dont think they will rabdomly reject visa,s based on this after giving an expression of interest. The reason according to me is that, talent has 2 components, credentials and salary/position. Also the abailuty to judge good and bad is vaugue. Also, if you read the initaition of this visa program, its primarily on the premise of getting good people in target areas with capability to earn. Its an offshoot of 482/457. Though the mechanism to apply is through the distinguisedbtalent visa. My assumption is that 5000 distinguised talnets will not be available in all these new tech streams. Note they have also kept 200 visa specifically for distinguised Talent as is. Most of my reasoning is a conjenture at this point. Once some of you get the outputs it will be clearer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Assuming that the majority of these applicants who are eligible for this visa will be married and have 1/2 children's, the actual quota is 1500/1600 annually not 5000  That's how the quota system works here. Which means approximately 120 invitations per month, does not look like a huge number to me. The department has already deployed GTOs in more than 7 locations around the world to recruit the talents.
So, my take on that is, it will absolutely be much arduous compared to 482/457 but more lenient to Distinguished Talent Visa.


----------



## sayan12

hai2prabu said:


> Thanks for the response. I am currently working in Perth, Australia. I am working in IT and majorly in the digital thread, digital transformation and manufacturing. I do meet the salary threshold but I don't have any patent, paper publications etc. I am not sure how can I get the contact of GTO. If some one give me some guidance would be great.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Search on linked on or google, global talent officer ach australian high commission, select the gto that is closed to your home country, add them on linked in, start talking on your Application status. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

What is your status @kundikoi 

hey @sayan12 - got a formal request for more information last week (agree that the holidays must’ve jammed us up a bit): medicals, police certs, proof of English etc. 

still collecting some docs currently and sending them thru via email as they come.


----------



## kundikoi

So, my take on that is, it will absolutely be much arduous compared to 482/457 but more lenient to Distinguished Talent Visa.

Process-wise, I must admit it feels rather similar to 482 but with slightly higher emphasis on salary&accomplishments vs skills&experience. Don’t really think it’s more arduous at this stage yet...


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> So, my take on that is, it will absolutely be much arduous compared to 482/457 but more lenient to Distinguished Talent Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Process-wise, I must admit it feels rather similar to 482 but with slightly higher emphasis on salary&accomplishments vs skills&experience. Donâ€t really think itâ€s more arduous at this stage yet...


@kundikoi @perception30 i have today recieved the invite. Questions

1. Did you submit the form 1221 and 80 as described in subclass 858? The GTI check list says only PCC from australia and counties spend more than 12 months in last 10 years.? Is PCC Enough.

2. For PCC- I have an indian PCC done January 2018. And after that i am in australia. I know i have to do australian pcc, do i still need to again do indian? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

sayan12 said:


> @kundikoi @perception30 i have today recieved the invite. Questions
> 
> 1. Did you submit the form 1221 and 80 as described in subclass 858? The GTI check list says only PCC from australia and counties spend more than 12 months in last 10 years.? Is PCC Enough.
> 
> 2. For PCC- I have an indian PCC done January 2018. And after that i am in australia. I know i have to do australian pcc, do i still need to again do indian?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Congratulations  

Form 80 and Form 1221 are not necessary as per the documents checklist sent by the GTO. 

PCC must not be older than 12 months.


----------



## rajarun12

*Indian Salary Equivalent*

Hi Guys, 

Could you please advise on below: 
1. Is it essential to have to have offer from Australian employer which shows $148K plus salary
or 
2. What Indian equivalent they are accepting ? 

3. Will the contractual role acceptable in Australia ? 

4. Is any weightage based on number of years of exp in Australia. Like for more than 
3 yrs prior Australian exp would give any advantage ? 
5. Will MBA Degree from IIM add value ? As now a days it good to have MBA for top tech leadership roles. 

Regards,
Raja


----------



## livesimple

*Need info*

Hello Folks,

Working in Fortune 500 companies and sal is 170k. Holding Masters degree but no publication. Will that help to get invitation?


----------



## johnyjohny

sayan12 said:


> I dont think much is happening as its a holiday period in australia. Its just ending and starting to pick up. Has anyone got a unique identifier during this last 2-3 weeks. Johny which stage are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I made an initial contact through linkedin and then was asked my resume. After few days, I was asked to send some more details around salary, personal information etc....after that no update. Not sure what the next steps would be for me.


----------



## kundikoi

livesimple said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Working in Fortune 500 companies and sal is 170k. Holding Masters degree but no publication. Will that help to get invitation?


it will certainly not hurt :juggle: 

just to re-iterate the earlier points, having publications is *not* a requirement - achieving international prominence in once's field *is*.


----------



## kundikoi

rajarun12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please advise on below:
> 1. Is it essential to have to have offer from Australian employer which shows $148K plus salary
> or
> 2. What Indian equivalent they are accepting ?
> 
> 3. Will the contractual role acceptable in Australia ?
> 
> 4. Is any weightage based on number of years of exp in Australia. Like for more than
> 3 yrs prior Australian exp would give any advantage ?
> 5. Will MBA Degree from IIM add value ? As now a days it good to have MBA for top tech leadership roles.
> 
> Regards,
> Raja


1. No, it ain't essential.
2. Based on latest Google's exchange rates, >INR7,5mln or ~1 crore 
3. If it's above the threshold, I don't see why it wouldn't be acceptable. One would probably argue, however, that a distinguished individual should certainly command more than just a contract from an Ozzie employer. 
4. Unclear at this stage but unlikely. Again, one would prolly argue just the opposite here - that the longer a distinguished individual has been in Oz, the easier it should be for them to demonstrate local prominence. 
5. While I disagree with your statement about MBAs for top tech roles in general, I won't comment on the value-add question as it's also not that clear to me at this stage. A GTO for India would prolly value it differently than a GTO for Oz, or Latin America, for that matter.


----------



## perception30

I have received the pre grant notification today since submitted the offshore based Distinguished Talent Visa (124).

Legislation 124.411


----------



## livesimple

Thank you. Does it require any nomination from Australian PR/Citizens after receiving unique number? Does anyone know which field out of 7 will be considered most? Will Program manager's (from fortune 500 out of Australia) recommendation letter works here? Do they give any weightage If the household income is around 2.5 times of threshold salary?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

livesimple said:


> Thank you. Does it require any nomination from Australian PR/Citizens after receiving unique number? Does anyone know which field out of 7 will be considered most? Will Program manager's (from fortune 500 out of Australia) recommendation letter works here? Do they give any weightage If the household income is around 2.5 times of threshold salary?


You have more questions?


----------



## livesimple

will ask later


----------



## livesimple

Congrats!


----------



## kundikoi

livesimple said:


> Does it require any nomination from Australian PR/Citizens after receiving unique number?


yes



livesimple said:


> Does anyone know which field out of 7 will be considered most?


no



livesimple said:


> Will Program manager's (from fortune 500 out of Australia) recommendation letter works here?


maybe



livesimple said:


> Do they give any weightage If the household income is around 2.5 times of threshold salary?


no


----------



## Sandul

sayan12 said:


> Did you get the unique identifier number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes. I did yesterday. I am going to submit the forms. There are however some questions in form 47 that I dont know how to answer. How did you answer the following?

"Provide evidence that you and your family members will not be
financially dependent on the Australian community. "

What type of evidence do they want? Should I just write something and then if they need some proof, I attach my employment history?


----------



## sayan12

Sandul said:


> Yes. I did yesterday. I am going to submit the forms. There are however some questions in form 47 that I dont know how to answer. How did you answer the following?
> 
> 
> 
> "Provide evidence that you and your family members will not be
> 
> financially dependent on the Australian community. "
> 
> 
> 
> What type of evidence do they want? Should I just write something and then if they need some proof, I attach my employment history?


Great congratulations. Yes you need to show that you earn enuf, higher than the limit they have asked for. Remember this designed foe distinguised talent who may not have a job in australia. Your case sgo uuld be simple if you are in ausytalia and earning above the limit.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

johnyjohny said:


> I made an initial contact through linkedin and then was asked my resume. After few days, I was asked to send some more details around salary, personal information etc....after that no update. Not sure what the next steps would be for me.


Cleverly nudge them once in a while to check the update from the gto who is working on your case.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> I have received the pre grant notification today since submitted the offshore based Distinguished Talent Visa (124).
> 
> Legislation 124.411


Congrats. 

Pre grant? What does it mean? Could you elaborate?


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre grant? What does it mean? Could you elaborate?


I had to make an offshore application (Distinguished Talent 124) to include my wife and child as additional applicants who are currently offshore, but according to the legislation ( 124.411 googlable ) applicant cannot be onshore when the decision is to make in an offshore application. So they gave a pre-grant notification to allow me to travel outside for the grant purpose.


----------



## livesimple

Many thanks to you for your response. I will not be having nomination from Austrian PR/Citizen because I worked in other countries(not in Australia). Do you still think I might be eligible for this or nomination is mandatory requirement from PR/Citizen for this program.


----------



## ankur31

perception30 said:


> I have received the pre grant notification today since submitted the offshore based Distinguished Talent Visa (124).
> 
> Legislation 124.411


Congrats man! I see your profile in your signature. I have a similar profile. Bachelors degree from India and Master from University of Illinois, Chicago. I have been working as a Full Stack Developer at a startup in New York since last 3 years and have been an important part of the growth during this time. Salary is equivalent to ~AUD150K. I don't have any academic publications or research. Do you think this visa is worth a try for me?


----------



## kundikoi

livesimple said:


> Many thanks to you for your response. I will not be having nomination from Austrian PR/Citizen because I worked in other countries(not in Australia). Do you still think I might be eligible for this or nomination is mandatory requirement from PR/Citizen for this program.


Nomination is a mandatory requirement for this program - it can also come from an Australian or New Zealand company instead of an AUS/NZ PR or citizen. Therefore, even if you did have a nomination from Austrian PR/Citizen, it wouldn't actually qualify 

Please read up on the program yourself as all of this information is available elsewhere - I will not be answering any further basic questions like this one.


----------



## kundikoi

ankur31 said:


> Congrats man! I see your profile in your signature. I have a similar profile. Bachelors degree from India and Master from University of Illinois, Chicago. I have been working as a Full Stack Developer at a startup in New York since last 3 years and have been an important part of the growth during this time. Salary is equivalent to ~AUD150K. I don't have any academic publications or research. Do you think this visa is worth a try for me?


I can take this one - for me, the beauty of GTIP is in its relative straightforwardness & simplicity. Getting a unique talent ID is absolutely free, assuming the initial screening is passed. I don't understand why anyone wouldn't take a free chance like this when an opportunity arises - however remote the possibility of getting an invitation may seem. Plus there's an actual GTO deployed to New York who's presumably very familiar with the US market (which may or may not be helpful in this particular case). 

Next stage is actually the important part - submitting an application. You need to pay up an application fee of $4k (single) to $8/10k (family). That's when *you* get to decide whether the risk/return is worth it - as the GTO is very upfront with you that an invitation is merely one step, it does not guarantee a subsequent visa approval at all. Many logistical things can trip one up at this stage - i.e. failing a medical, or failing to procure a valid police certificate. Or submitting a made up award or publication, or two. Straightforward & simple :clap2:

so the question to you @ankur31 is whether you have a spare $4k-10k and are willing to commit them to actually test your chances in the process.


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> I had to make an offshore application (Distinguished Talent 124) to include my wife and child as additional applicants who are currently offshore, but according to the legislation ( 124.411 googlable ) applicant cannot be onshore when the decision is to make in an offshore application. So they gave a pre-grant notification to allow me to travel outside for the grant purpose.


Great news. It actually means you have been granted. Congrats. 

What about your health examination? It says on DIBP website that it takes long to do that. How did you do it so quickly?


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Great news. It actually means you have been granted. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> What about your health examination? It says on DIBP website that it takes long to do that. How did you do it so quickly?


Yes, I received for S56 additional information request ( health examinations and partners functional English proof ) within 2 days of submitting the Visa application. Performed health examinations ( AU - Bupa + BD ) on the very same day and communicated details to the Global Talent Delivery email address. Got the pre-grant notification within another 2 weeks of doing it.


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> Yes, I received for S56 additional information request ( health examinations and partners functional English proof ) within 2 days of submitting the Visa application. Performed health examinations ( AU - Bupa + BD ) on the very same day and communicated details to the Global Talent Delivery email address. Got the pre-grant notification within another 2 weeks of doing it.


Thank you for the fast response. Can I also know how much you paid for Health examination?


----------



## kundikoi

Sandul said:


> Thank you for the fast response. Can I also know how much you paid for Health examination?


https://www.bupa.com.au/bupamvs/fees


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Thank you for the fast response. Can I also know how much you paid for Health examination?


Around $373 ( medical, chest x-ray, hiv ) for main applicant.


----------



## johnyjohny

perception30 said:


> Yes, I received for S56 additional information request ( health examinations and partners functional English proof ) within 2 days of submitting the Visa application. Performed health examinations ( AU - Bupa + BD ) on the very same day and communicated details to the Global Talent Delivery email address. Got the pre-grant notification within another 2 weeks of doing it.


Could you please provide a list of various documents required for the partner in your visa application such as marriage certificate, functional English proof ....????..what else......Is police clearance certificate a requirement for partner ?


----------



## perception30

johnyjohny said:


> Could you please provide a list of various documents required for the partner in your visa application such as marriage certificate, functional English proof ....????..what else......Is police clearance certificate a requirement for partner ?


Marriage certificate
Functional English proof or 2nd installment
Police clearance certificates
Passport
Birth Certificate
Photo


----------



## johnyjohny

Any ideas on how one can get endorsed by an Australian organization for those applicants based outside of Australia. As per the prerequisite, there should be an Australian nominator. This is not so challenging for applicants currently living in Australia, but for applicants outside Australia(who have no contacts in Australia) would be a daunting task....almost seems impossible. 

Any advise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kundikoi

johnyjohny said:


> ....almost seems impossible.


Impossible is 




I'd start with Bacon's law - and, imho, if one can't figure this one out, said one should probably look into other visa options that may be more suitable.


----------



## perception30

Today we have received the final grant of the Distinguished Talent Visa  
Happiest day of my life. lol


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> Today we have received the final grant of the Distinguished Talent Visa
> Happiest day of my life. lol


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

perception30 said:


> Today we have received the final grant of the Distinguished Talent Visa
> Happiest day of my life. lol


congrats mate - well done!


----------



## FFacs

perception30 said:


> Today we have received the final grant of the Distinguished Talent Visa
> Happiest day of my life. lol


Congrats. What is it you actually do?


----------



## livesimple

Congrats!


----------



## ***

Just received my grant.


----------



## FFacs

*** said:


> Just received my grant.


Also interested to hear what you do. This programme looks very interesting. Excited to hear the talent they're sourcing.


----------



## ***

FFacs said:


> Also interested to hear what you do. This programme looks very interesting. Excited to hear the talent they're sourcing.


In my signature. 
I have several patents and international awards.


----------



## FFacs

*** said:


> In my signature.
> I have several patents and international awards.


But a professor in?


----------



## perception30

FFacs said:


> Congrats. What is it you actually do?


Check my signature.
Other than meeting the salary threshold, I have several national awards, media articles, academic awards, publications etc.

You might want to check the eligibility criteria for the Global Talent Program and Distinguished Talent Visa 858.


----------



## sayan12

Hi, people who have already got the visa, need some help. On question 73, 47sv, what is expected in these 4 columns, qualification/ award/ reference, insitution name and refree, all work that has been done? Did you give refernce/ recomendation from each company?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

Can anyone please advise, do I have to select "Pre-pay Visa Application Charge Paper Application" and select "Adelaide Office" for making the payment in immiaccount?
If this not correct then please advice how to make the payment.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## perception30

tnk009 said:


> Can anyone please advise, do I have to select "Pre-pay Visa Application Charge Paper Application" and select "Adelaide Office" for making the payment in immiaccount?
> If this not correct then please advice how to make the payment.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Payment has to be done from your immiAccount. There is navigation menu in the top called "Manage payments".

Follow this guide please,

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/on-paper/how-to-pay


----------



## FFacs

perception30 said:


> Check my signature.
> Other than meeting the salary threshold, I have several national awards, media articles, academic awards, publications etc.
> 
> You might want to check the eligibility criteria for the Global Talent Program and Distinguished Talent Visa 858.


Your sig says you're a software engineer. What is your actual specialist area?


----------



## perception30

FFacs said:


> Your sig says you're a software engineer. What is your actual specialist area?


Specialisation in Cloud computing and machine learning with a focus on FinTech industry.


----------



## dybydx

Congratulation!

Previously we had Job Offer scam (457 visa) then we had English test and PY course scams (189/190 visa). Next, it will be patents, awards, publication scams (Global Talent visa) !!


----------



## perception30

dybydx said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> Previously we had Job Offer scam (457 visa) then we had English test and PY course scams (189/190 visa). Next, it will be patents, awards, publication scams (Global Talent visa) !!


You think publications, awards, patent and current job and salary and lot of other things which they validate, everything can be fraudulent? Wouldn't not be much more easier to say that everything can be fraudulent in the world?


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> You think publications, awards, patent and current job and salary and lot of other things which they validate, everything can be fraudulent? Wouldn't not be much more easier to say that everything can be fraudulent in the world?


Hi,

Today they asked me to provide some additional documents. Health examination and form 80 (personal character assessment). Did they ask you for form 80 as well?


----------



## uniqueuser

*distinguished-talent-visa-subclass-124*

Hi, Can any one please guide me how to apply for 
distinguished-talent-visa-subclass-124

I am working in Telecommunication Vendor ZTE having more then 15 years of Experience in Telecommunication, working as Strategic Solution Consultant in middle East and Africa Region 

Master degree and work experience has been recognized by engineer Australia with positive outcome 

My wife also Telecommunication Engineer her Bachelor Degree also recognized by engineer Australia with positive outcome


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Today they asked me to provide some additional documents. Health examination and form 80 (personal character assessment). Did they ask you for form 80 as well?


I have provided form 80 when I submitted the visa.


----------



## perception30

uniqueuser said:


> Hi, Can any one please guide me how to apply for
> 
> distinguished-talent-visa-subclass-124
> 
> 
> 
> I am working in Telecommunication Vendor ZTE having more then 15 years of Experience in Telecommunication, working as Strategic Solution Consultant in middle East and Africa Region
> 
> 
> 
> Master degree and work experience has been recognized by engineer Australia with positive outcome
> 
> 
> 
> My wife also Telecommunication Engineer her Bachelor Degree also recognized by engineer Australia with positive outcome


If you meet the salary threshold requirement ($148,700 AUD per annum) and have some recognition / awards / patents / conference talks / publications etc. you should try contacting the Global Talent Officer. They are very helpful and will guide you throughout the whole process.


----------



## livesimple

I submitted Expression of Interest two weeks ago. Didn't get any response yet. How to contact Global talent officer?


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> I have provided form 80 when I submitted the visa.


Is form 80 a must; id not include in the invitation email? Others who have got, submitted, can you guys throw some light.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> Is form 80 a must; id not include in the invitation email? Others who have got, submitted, can you guys throw some light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


i haven't submitted it, nor was i asked for it yet by way of RFIs


----------



## Sandul

kundikoi said:


> i haven't submitted it, nor was i asked for it yet by way of RFIs


When did you lodge your application? Have you done your Health examination? I was asked to provide form 80 as a supplementary document.


----------



## kundikoi

Sandul said:


> When did you lodge your application? Have you done your Health examination? I was asked to provide form 80 as a supplementary document.


mid-Dec, yes, I wasn't (yet, at least)


----------



## Sandul

kundikoi said:


> mid-Dec, yes, I wasn't (yet, at least)


Thank you and good luck. You will receive the positive outcome shortly.


----------



## perception30

Sandul said:


> Thank you and good luck. You will receive the positive outcome shortly.


From EOI submission to the grant of visa, it took a total of 22 days for me which includes a pre-grant notice (subclass 124) to go outside the country for the final grant.


----------



## Sandul

perception30 said:


> From EOI submission to the grant of visa, it took a total of 22 days for me which includes a pre-grant notice (subclass 124) to go outside the country for the final grant.


You are very smart. They asked me for Australia Federal Police check which arrives next week. I also booked Health Examination for next week. Not sure how long it will take after that. But patience makes perfect.


----------



## uniqueuser

perception30 said:


> If you meet the salary threshold requirement ($148,700 AUD per annum) and have some recognition / awards / patents / conference talks / publications etc. you should try contacting the Global Talent Officer. They are very helpful and will guide you throughout the whole process.


Hi, can you please help me to know how can i contact with the Global Talent Officer
also is it possible i can contact you directly with more details.Thanks


----------



## kundikoi

hmm im starting to understand the relative lack of participation here - it's all take and no give huh? not even read through the thread before 'take'...


----------



## perception30

kundikoi said:


> hmm im starting to understand the relative lack of participation here - it's all take and no give huh? not even read through the thread before 'take'...


Exactly my feeling.
Most of the people, without reading/search/research, simply like to throw a question first.


----------



## NB

perception30 said:


> Exactly my feeling.
> Most of the people, without reading/search/research, simply like to throw a question first.


Not their fault
Members are getting spoon feed, so why should they Bother 

Cheers


----------



## perception30

uniqueuser said:


> Hi, can you please help me to know how can i contact with the Global Talent Officer
> 
> also is it possible i can contact you directly with more details.Thanks


You can ask me any inquiries on this thread. I prefer to respond here as this is likely to help a lot of other members as well.


----------



## ABCN

*Global Talent Program*

Hi everyone,

I have recently received a unique identifier to apply for the Global Talent Visa. Do you know whether there is a deadline to upload the documents? I have already asked for the police certificate and it will take three weeks. I am wondering whether these 5000 visas are based on the unique identifiers? Should I apply as soon as possible in order not to miss these 5000 visas until July or one of these places has already been reserved for my application?

Thanks!


----------



## uniqueuser

perception30 said:


> You can ask me any inquiries on this thread. I prefer to respond here as this is likely to help a lot of other members as well.


Thanks
so i want to find out from where to start the process, if you can help me to list the process,
or at least the starting point and who to contact.

i tried to search but couldn't find much detailed

Thanks again


----------



## Sandul

sayan12 said:


> Hi, people who have already got the visa, need some help. On question 73, 47sv, what is expected in these 4 columns, qualification/ award/ reference, insitution name and refree, all work that has been done? Did you give refernce/ recomendation from each company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi Sayan,

Any progress towards application?


----------



## sayan12

Sandul said:


> Hi Sayan,
> 
> 
> 
> Any progress towards application?


Yes, i have finished tge application, waiting for the form 1000 from my employer and fhey had inyernal processes to follow, i will submitt with most of the details this week.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

uniqueuser said:


> Thanks
> 
> so i want to find out from where to start the process, if you can help me to list the process,
> 
> or at least the starting point and who to contact.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to search but couldn't find much detailed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Pls read the allbthe post in this thread and you will get all information needed. If yuou ask something specific we can help.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

ABCN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently received a unique identifier to apply for the Global Talent Visa. Do you know whether there is a deadline to upload the documents? I have already asked for the police certificate and it will take three weeks. I am wondering whether these 5000 visas are based on the unique identifiers? Should I apply as soon as possible in order not to miss these 5000 visas until July or one of these places has already been reserved for my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I am also waiting for proper documentation for last 2 weeks. I have applied for australia and india pcc and fhey will take time. My australia pcc is done but, 1 week over i havent recieved it, yet. My tale is that apply if you have all documentents ready, more the ready document, it will be easy process for the grant. Not sure about the limit of 5000, i guess if you have got a identifier id, you will get a chance to get your visa processed. My belief, not sure though.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30

ABCN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently received a unique identifier to apply for the Global Talent Visa. Do you know whether there is a deadline to upload the documents? I have already asked for the police certificate and it will take three weeks. I am wondering whether these 5000 visas are based on the unique identifiers? Should I apply as soon as possible in order not to miss these 5000 visas until July or one of these places has already been reserved for my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


There is no deadline currently for GTI. However, it would be wise to apply as early as possible. Try to make a decision ready application for a quick grant. 
Best of luck


----------



## perception30

uniqueuser said:


> Thanks
> 
> so i want to find out from where to start the process, if you can help me to list the process,
> 
> or at least the starting point and who to contact.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to search but couldn't find much detailed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Try searching "Global Talent Officer" in LinkedIn. 
Alternatively, if you submit the Global Talent EOI form, GTO will contact you directly if you are eligible.


----------



## perception30

sayan12 said:


> Yes, i have finished tge application, waiting for the form 1000 from my employer and fhey had inyernal processes to follow, i will submitt with most of the details this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Best of luck, buddy. I have a feeling it will be a very quick grant


----------



## scborty1612

sayan12 said:


> Cleverly nudge them once in a while to check the update from the gto who is working on your case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I've submitted my EOI on Jan. 16 and still waiting for any update from GTO/Department. How do you know which GTO is handling your case... there are quite a few on LinkedIn? Hopefully will get an update soon.


----------



## RiverOne

Hey everyone, does the GTO become your nominator when you apply?


----------



## scborty1612

RiverOne said:


> Hey everyone, does the GTO become your nominator when you apply?


I guess not - I may be wrong. The GTO is rather a facilitator who assesses your application against some subjective criteria.


----------



## sayan12

scborty1612 said:


> I guess not - I may be wrong. The GTO is rather a facilitator who assesses your application against some subjective criteria.


You will need a nominator who will fill form 1000.pdf , gto will not nominate.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

scborty1612 said:


> I've submitted my EOI on Jan. 16 and still waiting for any update from GTO/Department. How do you know which GTO is handling your case... there are quite a few on LinkedIn? Hopefully will get an update soon.


Write to one of the gto and check who is handelling your case. They talk to each other.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

perception30 said:


> Best of luck, buddy. I have a feeling it will be a very quick grant


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

sayan12 said:


> Write to one of the gto and check who is handelling your case. They talk to each other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Apparently, the LinkedIn message options for GTOs are currently only open to paid members; they probably overwhelmed by the incoming enquries 

Anyway, I will probably wait for their response or call... Fingers crossed!


----------



## sayan12

scborty1612 said:


> Thanks! Apparently, the LinkedIn message options for GTOs are currently only open to paid members; they probably overwhelmed by the incoming enquries
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will probably wait for their response or call... Fingers crossed!


Add them first. You dont need any paid service, add them as a request.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi All,
I have a query regarding regarding GTI visa. I have got email from GTO and I am collecting my documents

Point 1 
Can you source a nominator?: Your Nominator must be in the same field as you and be a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia. Your Nominator must attest to your record of achievement in the field. There are no obligations on the nominator other than the attestation.

I have a question regarding national reputation. Can my manager of current organization be nominator.
They have asked to attestation then do I still need to get form 1000 filled by manager

Point 2 

Please attach any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement. e.g. pitch deck, media articles, publications, patents, presentations at forums, industry accolade

I don't have much of these only appreciations from client will that be fine. But I am currently working in Australia above salary thresh hold of 2 years
I work in Cloud Technologies and these skills are in high demand as per GTO on Linkedin
I dont have national award


----------



## Sandul

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query regarding regarding GTI visa. I have got email from GTO and I am collecting my documents
> 
> Point 1
> Can you source a nominator?: Your Nominator must be in the same field as you and be a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia. Your Nominator must attest to your record of achievement in the field. There are no obligations on the nominator other than the attestation.
> 
> I have a question regarding national reputation. Can my manager of current organization be nominator.
> They have asked to attestation then do I still need to get form 1000 filled by manager
> 
> Point 2
> 
> Please attach any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement. e.g. pitch deck, media articles, publications, patents, presentations at forums, industry accolade
> 
> I don't have much of these only appreciations from client will that be fine. But I am currently working in Australia above salary thresh hold of 2 years
> I work in Cloud Technologies and these skills are in high demand as per GTO on Linkedin
> I dont have national award


Regarding the first point, anyone who has PR or citizenship of australia and famous in your field can be your nominator it can include your boss, colleague, etc.

Regarding the second point, I guess there is no consensus over that as it is a new type of visa, for me I dont have the threshold but I have heaps of awards and achievements showing that I have the potential for reaching that salary threshold in the future. Go with anything you have


----------



## scborty1612

Sandul said:


> Regarding the first point, anyone who has PR or citizenship of australia and famous in your field can be your nominator it can include your boss, colleague, etc.
> 
> Regarding the second point, I guess there is no consensus over that as it is a new type of visa, for me I dont have the threshold but I have heaps of awards and achievements showing that I have the potential for reaching that salary threshold in the future. Go with anything you have


Your company could be your nominator. For EOI, you just need to provide the name of your company; the details will be required only when you fill out the form 1000.

I guess, it is the Distinguished Talent Visa - applying it through GTIP enlists you in a priority service. @Sandul, is your visa already granted? I have the threshold, a good number of publications, patents, and awards - but still waiting for the EOI to get through for 2 weeks now.


----------



## scborty1612

perception30 said:


> Today I have received a final invitation to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) based on the information and documents provided (especially salary threshold certificate, payslips, a national award ( Bangladesh), published article and few open-source projects )
> 
> I have been asked to apply using Global Talent unique identifier number through Distinguished Talent subclass 858 ( as I am in Australia ).
> 
> Very excited and anxious at the same time, as there is not much information/guideline available in the forums/websites/blogs. I need to solely depend on the information provided in the Home affairs site.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program
> 
> Does anybody know how much time it will take to process the VISA?


Congrats on your grant! Wondering, did they ask you for some Letters of Support or References>


----------



## kundikoi

*kundikoi*



ridhidureja said:


> Point 1
> I have a question regarding national reputation. Can my manager of current organization be nominator.
> They have asked to attestation then do I still need to get form 1000 filled by manager


Attestation *is* by way of Form 1000, so yes, assuming the manager satisfies the residency requirements. 



ridhidureja said:


> Point 2
> 
> I don't have much of these only appreciations from client will that be fine. But I am currently working in Australia above salary thresh hold of 2 years
> I work in Cloud Technologies and these skills are in high demand as per GTO on Linkedin
> I dont have national award


I don't believe just the client appreciations will be fine - everybody who has worked for a couple of years will be able to produce some. Please keep in mind that this visa is for distinguished achievers - and, per my GTO, the awards can be team- or company-based. You can also show your exceptional 'community engagement' here, such as volunteering or lecturing at schools re: your specialty. 

I work in a somewhat parallel field and tbh I'm surprised you can't produce any - there are cloud-related talks going on every day in SYD and MEL, surely you can book in to speak at one? any advanced AWS/Azure/GCP certifications at all?


----------



## kundikoi

scborty1612 said:


> I've submitted my EOI on Jan. 16 and still waiting for any update from GTO/Department. How do you know which GTO is handling your case... there are quite a few on LinkedIn? Hopefully will get an update soon.


general rule of thumb is to go by the GTO's location. If one is from North America, it'd make sense to look up the GTO based in New York, Europe - Berlin, Oz - Canberra, and so forth. 

it's too late for you, but for anyone else curious / bothering to read through the whole thread - do *not* make the EOI mistake as it's clearly getting bottlenecked, go through the direct GTO outreach route instead.


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> general rule of thumb is to go by the GTO's location. If one is from North America, it'd make sense to look up the GTO based in New York, Europe - Berlin, Oz - Canberra, and so forth.
> 
> it's too late for you, but for anyone else curious / bothering to read through the whole thread - do *not* make the EOI mistake as it's clearly getting bottlenecked, go through the direct GTO outreach route instead.


Thanks for the information. I just got my EOI approved today! Now its time to prepare the other documents.. hope to submit the DTV application soon.


----------



## Sandul

scborty1612 said:


> Thanks for the information. I just got my EOI approved today! Now its time to prepare the other documents.. hope to submit the DTV application soon.


Congrats. Seems we have a number of approved EOIs. :clap2:
I am waiting for the final decision. Anxious and optimistic at the same time. Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## perception30

scborty1612 said:


> Congrats on your grant! Wondering, did they ask you for some Letters of Support or References>


Yes, My nominator had to fill up Form 1000. He also provided a reference letter clarifying my professional achievements, rationalizing how I am going to be an asset for the Australian community and make a strong contribution to the economy.


----------



## perception30

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding regarding GTI visa. I have got email from GTO and I am collecting my documents
> 
> 
> 
> Point 1
> 
> Can you source a nominator?: Your Nominator must be in the same field as you and be a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia. Your Nominator must attest to your record of achievement in the field. There are no obligations on the nominator other than the attestation.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding national reputation. Can my manager of current organization be nominator.
> 
> They have asked to attestation then do I still need to get form 1000 filled by manager
> 
> 
> 
> Point 2
> 
> 
> 
> Please attach any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement. e.g. pitch deck, media articles, publications, patents, presentations at forums, industry accolade
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much of these only appreciations from client will that be fine. But I am currently working in Australia above salary thresh hold of 2 years
> 
> I work in Cloud Technologies and these skills are in high demand as per GTO on Linkedin
> 
> I dont have national award


My invitation letter explicitly referred to providing the recognitions/awards documents when applying for the Distinguished Talent Visa. Meeting the salary threshold is not the only benchmark for this visa. Provide academic achievements or awards including professional certifications in your field if you don't possess any awards in the nominated field.

"Please note, the Global Talent unique identifier does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa. You will be required to specifically address all aspects of the Distinguished Talent (subclass 124 or 858) visa requirements including"

Whether you are internationally recognised, and your achievements are also exceptional and outstanding

Whether you are still prominent in your field

Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community

Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole.


Best of luck.


----------



## scborty1612

Sandul said:


> scborty1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. I just got my EOI approved today! Now its time to prepare the other documents.. hope to submit the DTV application soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Seems we have a number of approved EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the final decision. Anxious and optimistic at the same time. Fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope you will get the grant news very soon if not already.


----------



## scborty1612

perception30 said:


> scborty1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your grant! Wondering, did they ask you for some Letters of Support or References>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, My nominator had to fill up Form 1000. He also provided a reference letter clarifying my professional achievements, rationalizing how I am going to be an asset for the Australian community and make a strong contribution to the economy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information. I am collating some references from past employers as support letter for the DTV.


----------



## amigaur

perception30 said:


> You can ask me any inquiries on this thread. I prefer to respond here as this is likely to help a lot of other members as well.


Hi,

Congratulation on PR Progress.

Request for your views, I recently applied EOI (26th Jan 2020) to get Global Unique Talent Identifier. Generally, how much does it take to get the response on this ? Thanks


----------



## kundikoi

kundikoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> posting my experience with GTIP so far - as I've been frantically searching online and haven't found any other useful info anywhere else:
> 
> 1) Upon reading the news, I have googled "Global Talent Officer" + location, which immediately gave me a few links to the relevant LinkedIn profiles. You may get even better results doing this directly from LinkedIn search.
> 
> 2) I've sent a connection request & PMed a relevant GTO, followed by a phone conversation to go over the program req'ts & expectations.
> Note: I see that they have now provided a contact email on the GTIP website (globaltalent at homeaffairs) - which wasn't there before. I still think steps 1&2 are more efficient though.
> 
> 3) I was asked to provide a CV to the GTO - nothing as extensive as the previous poster, but covering the same points though (e.g. instead of providing an actual certificate of employment or tax assessments, just spelling out my current salary within the CV; similarly, spelling out some international awards or conferences I've spoken at re: my specialty).
> 
> 4) After about a week of waiting, I received the global talent unique identifier from the GTO - inviting me to apply formally via the GTIP website. Per GTO, this was the step where actual verifications of my claims will be made - i.e. the CV step was just an initial screen, and simply having an application id doesn't really guarantee anything.
> 
> 5) I've now collected all the required docs (they're actually listed on the GTIP website under the application form 47SV), paid the fees (pretty steep overall but similar to what other subclasses cost - again, all searchable & discoverable online) and submitted the application - now the 'real' wait begins! Even with an application id, you still need to be nominated by a 'prominent' individual in your field.


pretty thrilled to report that I've finally been granted the visa oso  
if my math is correct (and it usually is ), 100% approval rate for those with unique id's so far :clap2:


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> pretty thrilled to report that I've finally been granted the visa oso
> 
> if my math is correct (and it usually is ), 100% approval rate for those with unique id's so far :clap2:


Congratulations and an amazing news

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> pretty thrilled to report that I've finally been granted the visa oso
> if my math is correct (and it usually is ), 100% approval rate for those with unique id's so far :clap2:


Congrats!! That's amazing! How long it took from your DTV submission to grant?


----------



## kundikoi

scborty1612 said:


> Congrats!! That's amazing! How long it took from your DTV submission to grant?


thank you, it was roughly 6 weeks all-in, including the Xmas week


----------



## Sandul

kundikoi said:


> pretty thrilled to report that I've finally been granted the visa oso
> if my math is correct (and it usually is ), 100% approval rate for those with unique id's so far :clap2:


Hi,

What a great news. Thank you for sharing your joyful experience.


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> scborty1612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! That's amazing! How long it took from your DTV submission to grant?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, it was roughly 6 weeks all-in, including the Xmas week
Click to expand...

That’s quick!! Congrats again.


----------



## ABCN

*Payment*

Hi all,

For the payment of Global Talent Visa, we should log in to the immi account and proceed with Manage Payments > Pre-pay Paper Service. Then we should choose Pre-pay Visa Application Charge Paper Application and then select Visa Subclass > Distinguished Talent 124. Please correct me if I am wrong. For the Processing Office, which office should we select?

Thanks!


----------



## scborty1612

perception30 said:


> My invitation letter explicitly referred to providing the recognitions/awards documents when applying for the Distinguished Talent Visa. Meeting the salary threshold is not the only benchmark for this visa. Provide academic achievements or awards including professional certifications in your field if you don't possess any awards in the nominated field.
> 
> "Please note, the Global Talent unique identifier does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa. You will be required to specifically address all aspects of the Distinguished Talent (subclass 124 or 858) visa requirements including"
> 
> Whether you are internationally recognised, and your achievements are also exceptional and outstanding
> 
> Whether you are still prominent in your field
> 
> Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
> 
> Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole.
> 
> 
> Best of luck.


Hi,

Wondering if you could shed some lights on how did you address the followings (with some example words):

. Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community.
. Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole.

Of course, we can write a paragraph of general sentences, I am more interested in something specific.


----------



## tnk009

ABCN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For the payment of Global Talent Visa, we should log in to the immi account and proceed with Manage Payments > Pre-pay Paper Service. Then we should choose Pre-pay Visa Application Charge Paper Application and then select Visa Subclass > Distinguished Talent 124. Please correct me if I am wrong. For the Processing Office, which office should we select?
> 
> Thanks!


That's correct. Select Adelaide office. 
Enter the number of persons to calculate the total cost.


----------



## ABCN

scborty1612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if you could shed some lights on how did you address the followings (with some example words):
> 
> . Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community.
> . Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole.
> 
> Of course, we can write a paragraph of general sentences, I am more interested in something specific.


This is also my question. Should we provide a Cover Letter, addressing these points? I have already prepared a cover letter, mentioning my employment background and employment opportunities in Australia. Do you recommend that I also emphasize on my future contributions to Australia in this letter?

My other concern is whether it is recommended to give the application to an Immigration Agent? I have seen some successful cases where they recommend immigration agents to prepare or revise the documents. Did anyone here apply individually without consultation from immigration agents?

Thanks!


----------



## sayan12

ABCN said:


> This is also my question. Should we provide a Cover Letter, addressing these points? I have already prepared a cover letter, mentioning my employment background and employment opportunities in Australia. Do you recommend that I also emphasize on my future contributions to Australia in this letter?
> 
> 
> 
> My other concern is whether it is recommended to give the application to an Immigration Agent? I have seen some successful cases where they recommend immigration agents to prepare or revise the documents. Did anyone here apply individually without consultation from immigration agents?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


My view is that we are iver engineering this. Try and understand that distinguised talent visa was not ment for gloval talent program originally. This was for sports man, musicians, academicians etc etc ..... my feeling is that for them this point is a important to emphasize. For us read what the mister of immigration david coleman has said while launching the program. Pick points from there to close the application. btw i have submitted today. Now the wait starts. I have prepared it myself no help from any agents.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

*kundikoi*



sayan12 said:


> My view is that we are iver engineering this. Try and understand that distinguised talent visa was not ment for gloval talent program originally. This was for sports man, musicians, academicians etc etc ..... my feeling is that for them this point is a important to emphasize. For us read what the mister of immigration david coleman has said while launching the program. Pick points from there to close the application. btw i have submitted today. Now the wait starts. I have prepared it myself no help from any agents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


i agree with this POV re: over engineering. if you look at the actual forms (47SV & 1000), roughly a paragraph (maybe 1.5) is all the space you're given to answer this question. Should you try to overachieve and write a whole cover letter around your possible contributions to the community? Maybe - if the rest of your application is subpar. But it'd certainly look & smell a bit off to me if I were the CO. I'd recommend putting in this much effort into the main application rather than this obviously side question. 

That said, one should certainly make at least some effort in addressing this question, rather than brushing it off completely. Examples? Emphasizing one's previous community contributions or current aspirations, such as serving in elected positions, volunteering @ events, teaching @ local clubs & schools. Even planning to buy a house somewhere & joining the owner's corp to enhance the residents' wellbeing is a decent effort in my book.

Lastly, I firmly believe that no MARA agents are needed for this particular route - which is somewhat proven by the posters' experiences already. Yes it's a small'ish sample size, but if you have a few (more) spare grand lying around, then why not


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> i agree with this POV re: over engineering. if you look at the actual forms (47SV & 1000), roughly a paragraph (maybe 1.5) is all the space you're given to answer this question. Should you try to overachieve and write a whole cover letter around your possible contributions to the community? Maybe - if the rest of your application is subpar. But it'd certainly look & smell a bit off to me if I were the CO. I'd recommend putting in this much effort into the main application rather than this obviously side question.
> 
> That said, one should certainly make at least some effort in addressing this question, rather than brushing it off completely. Examples? Emphasizing one's previous community contributions or current aspirations, such as serving in elected positions, volunteering @ events, teaching @ local clubs & schools. Even planning to buy a house somewhere & joining the owner's corp to enhance the residents' wellbeing is a decent effort in my book.
> 
> Lastly, I firmly believe that no MARA agents are needed for this particular route - which is somewhat proven by the posters' experiences already. Yes it's a small'ish sample size, but if you have a few (more) spare grand lying around, then why not


Thanks for the recommendation. Yes, the paragraphs in the forms are indeed not allowing too much to write. Just that, it was written explicitly on the letter (with Unique identifier) to address the community engagement things... but judging from the general consensus on this forum... it seems reasonable not to put too much effort on that and try not to overkill!


----------



## sayan12

scborty1612 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Yes, the paragraphs in the forms are indeed not allowing too much to write. Just that, it was written explicitly on the letter (with Unique identifier) to address the community engagement things... but judging from the general consensus on this forum... it seems reasonable not to put too much effort on that and try not to overkill!


@scborty1612 where you the process. Have you submitted the application. Genrally for others how ling does it tale to get the acknowledgement and the request for health examination.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

sayan12 said:


> @scborty1612 where you the process. Have you submitted the application. Genrally for others how ling does it tale to get the acknowledgement and the request for health examination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I am yet to submit the full application. From what I know (ref: this forum), it seems to take approximately 6 weeks for a decision-ready application.


----------



## sayan12

scborty1612 said:


> I am yet to submit the full application. From what I know (ref: this forum), it seems to take approximately 6 weeks for a decision-ready application.


I am asking about tge acknowledgement and request for health check. Not final grant.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> I am asking about tge acknowledgement and request for health check. Not final grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


for me, the acknowledgment came the next biz day, and the request for health checks never came as I already had a valid one. 

they could certainly improve the process a bit by sending at least an email confo of the submission - all I had to show for it, until the formal acknowledgment (which also comes with a Bridging Visa grant) was just a screenshot of the successful submission notification from that GTIP webpage...


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> for me, the acknowledgment came the next biz day, and the request for health checks never came as I already had a valid one.
> 
> 
> 
> they could certainly improve the process a bit by sending at least an email confo of the submission - all I had to show for it, until the formal acknowledgment (which also comes with a Bridging Visa grant) was just a screenshot of the successful submission notification from that GTIP webpage...


Ha ha , even me on tge same page all i can show is tge screen shot from the gti webpage..... do we have stats on how many eoi's recieved, eoi to invitation and how many grants so far? You had some numbers i guess.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> Ha ha , even me on tge same page all i can show is tge screen shot from the gti webpage..... do we have stats on how many eoi's recieved, eoi to invitation and how many grants so far? You had some numbers i guess.


haven't seen anything official, but informally from this forum we've got 2 grants so far and ~5-6 invitations? haven't heard of anyone rejected at the EOI stage yet, although the wait times certainly seem to have increased lately. 

also it's interesting to hear about your experience with UID letters - all I got back in December was just the number itself from the GTO and that's it :juggle:


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> haven't seen anything official, but informally from this forum we've got 2 grants so far and ~5-6 invitations? haven't heard of anyone rejected at the EOI stage yet, although the wait times certainly seem to have increased lately.
> 
> 
> 
> also it's interesting to hear about your experience with UID letters - all I got back in December was just the number itself from the GTO and that's it :juggle:


Very much the same... nothing more. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> haven't seen anything official, but informally from this forum we've got 2 grants so far and ~5-6 invitations? haven't heard of anyone rejected at the EOI stage yet, although the wait times certainly seem to have increased lately.
> 
> also it's interesting to hear about your experience with UID letters - all I got back in December was just the number itself from the GTO and that's it :juggle:


I think we have more than 2 grants. The UID letters appear to have a similar template.


----------



## ABCN

Hi everyone,

Should we upload form 80 through the contact form or they will ask it later? Because the size of form 80 is almost 5 MB, I cannot upload it through the contact form. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sandul

ABCN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Should we upload form 80 through the contact form or they will ask it later? Because the size of form 80 is almost 5 MB, I cannot upload it through the contact form.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

If the officer asks you, you can upload. IT is not necessary at the first stage.


----------



## fugitive_4u

ABCN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Should we upload form 80 through the contact form or they will ask it later? Because the size of form 80 is almost 5 MB, I cannot upload it through the contact form.
> 
> Thanks!


Reduce the size using online PDF tools and upload it straight away. Front loaded documents makes CO's life easier while deciding applications.


----------



## sayan12

I got s56 today. Health exam and asking list of countries i have lived more than 12 months cumulative in last 10 years. Do we need to answer to the email in just plain text for the list of countries 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

It's looking like we are going to be invited to apply (my husband that is), who earns double the threshold in software engineering alongside achievements, quals and recognition. The sticking point for us and I know this has been asked already is the nominator. We are approaching FinTech Australia through a connection I (his wife) has, alongside other contacts we have in Australia but I just wondered if others had experience of being offshore and successfully gaining an attestation please? Many thanks


----------



## rajarun12

I apologize if I overstep in asking this question, do you mean your husband earn above 148k AUD threadshold in INR in India ? or is there any other reference table for offshore application for threshold. Many thanks for answer. 

I am asking as I am not sure how to fetch a job in Australia for 148K AUD without a PR. Recruiter dont even entertain such request, specifically for Tech consultant role.


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> I got s56 today. Health exam and asking list of countries i have lived more than 12 months cumulative in last 10 years. Do we need to answer to the email in just plain text for the list of countries


Good going! I prettied mine up a bit in Excel format, showing the rough dates in, dates out, totals per stay and the cumulative stays.


----------



## kundikoi

Mrsmnobrega said:


> It's looking like we are going to be invited to apply (my husband that is), who earns double the threshold in software engineering alongside achievements, quals and recognition. The sticking point for us and I know this has been asked already is the nominator. We are approaching FinTech Australia through a connection I (his wife) has, alongside other contacts we have in Australia but I just wondered if others had experience of being offshore and successfully gaining an attestation please? Many thanks


you can probably also try NASSCOM Australia and any of its council members. with the salary double the threshold, surely there's at least one direct connection he can activate  these would be a lot more valuable than chasing rando's for these.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> Good going! I prettied mine up a bit in Excel format, showing the rough dates in, dates out, totals per stay and the cumulative stays.


Perfect. Will try and do the same... the inly problem is that it will ha e 50 entries and i cant find all the exact dates, singapore, australia, like countries dont stam passpost for quite some time.. lets see.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyjohny

Mrsmnobrega said:


> It's looking like we are going to be invited to apply (my husband that is), who earns double the threshold in software engineering alongside achievements, quals and recognition. The sticking point for us and I know this has been asked already is the nominator. We are approaching FinTech Australia through a connection I (his wife) has, alongside other contacts we have in Australia but I just wondered if others had experience of being offshore and successfully gaining an attestation please? Many thanks


I wish any recognized global body/organization could endorse a candidate and not restricted to only Australian organization/person. I have been trying to add people in linkedin to make new connections, but I guess that is not sufficient. Unfortunately, this is just not about knowing somebody but that somebody knowing you very well so that he/she is ready to fill a govt. form which has some PII related information. I think having an Aus organization endorse you would be easier with respect to this. 

Is anyone outside Australia with no previous Aus contacts been able to find a nominator ? If yes, would you please provide some information on what was your approach.

At the end, I would say ..keep trying ...hoping to find somebody.


----------



## sayan12

johnyjohny said:


> I wish any recognized global body/organization could endorse a candidate and not restricted to only Australian organization/person. I have been trying to add people in linkedin to make new connections, but I guess that is not sufficient. Unfortunately, this is just not about knowing somebody but that somebody knowing you very well so that he/she is ready to fill a govt. form which has some PII related information. I think having an Aus organization endorse you would be easier with respect to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone outside Australia with no previous Aus contacts been able to find a nominator ? If yes, would you please provide some information on what was your approach.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, I would say ..keep trying ...hoping to find somebody.


I agree, this is the toughest part for any offshore applicant. It was initially assumed that the gto can be a nominator as well. But its very clear that they cant be. Unless one has connections already established in australia with some amount of work done, even the best of the candidates will have issues finding an undividual or org. Of australian origin to support the application.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

johnyjohny said:


> I wish any recognized global body/organization could endorse a candidate and not restricted to only Australian organization/person. I have been trying to add people in linkedin to make new connections, but I guess that is not sufficient. Unfortunately, this is just not about knowing somebody but that somebody knowing you very well so that he/she is ready to fill a govt. form which has some PII related information. I think having an Aus organization endorse you would be easier with respect to this.
> 
> Is anyone outside Australia with no previous Aus contacts been able to find a nominator ? If yes, would you please provide some information on what was your approach.
> 
> At the end, I would say ..keep trying ...hoping to find somebody.


hear your pain, but you also have to consider it from the govnt perspective. there are only 5,000 such visas, and without any restrictions, they would be inundated with applications from all over the world, hampering their ability to provide relatively quick reviews and decisions. 

at the end of the day, if an internationally-prominent offshore applicant can't find a local sponsor, who is to say they'll find a local *job* paying above the threshold?! i must say the govnt approach in this case makes a lot of sense to me (although if it were up to me to design the whole thing, I'd either make it a lot clearer that GTOs cannot/won't nominate, or give them a selective ability to do so).


----------



## aduktus

I submitted my application last Friday and I expected to receive an acknowledgment from the Department before the close of business that Friday but up till now, nothing. I thought acknowledgement would be given within 24h...right? Cheers.


----------



## scborty1612

Have anyone done a postal lodge for GTI-DTV? I am planning to have one.
It's ridiculous that only 2MB is allowed for the supporting documents (CV, papers, awards, etc.)... the super-compression yields the worst quality of PDFs.


----------



## scborty1612

aduktus said:


> I submitted my application last Friday and I expected to receive an acknowledgment from the Department before the close of business that Friday but up till now, nothing. I thought acknowledgement would be given within 24h...right? Cheers.


Did you receive the acknowledgment?


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> hear your pain, but you also have to consider it from the govnt perspective. there are only 5,000 such visas, and without any restrictions, they would be inundated with applications from all over the world, hampering their ability to provide relatively quick reviews and decisions.
> 
> at the end of the day, if an internationally-prominent offshore applicant can't find a local sponsor, who is to say they'll find a local *job* paying above the threshold?! i must say the govnt approach in this case makes a lot of sense to me (although if it were up to me to design the whole thing, I'd either make it a lot clearer that GTOs cannot/won't nominate, or give them a selective ability to do so).


Indeed, it's really difficult for offshore applicants to manage a local nominator. I guess, eventually the department will engage the peak industrial bodies - ACS or Engineer Australia to work with the offshore applicants. But I really hope, the department won't go this avenue - find a more novel way to deal with this situation.


----------



## aduktus

Thanks. I have now received the valid application acknowledgment plus the bridging visa. Now waiting for the next action!


----------



## kundikoi

scborty1612 said:


> Have anyone done a postal lodge for GTI-DTV? I am planning to have one.
> It's ridiculous that only 2MB is allowed for the supporting documents (CV, papers, awards, etc.)... the super-compression yields the worst quality of PDFs.


whoa, that's one way to piss off the future CO for sure! 

mine were all legible enough after compression, suggest you find a good quality scanner and play around with the settings to get there. 

also, unlike Part M of the paper form calls for, none of the uploads require an actual certified copy of the docs - just a digital copy. this leniency might be something else for you to consider before pursuing the piss off the CO route.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> whoa, that's one way to piss off the future CO for sure!
> 
> mine were all legible enough after compression, suggest you find a good quality scanner and play around with the settings to get there.
> 
> also, unlike Part M of the paper form calls for, none of the uploads require an actual certified copy of the docs - just a digital copy. this leniency might be something else for you to consider before pursuing the piss off the CO route.


Ha ha... well said... i have used other areas to upload. For example the passport section is 1 mb and its almost empty. Upload all the pcc and identity documents there, like birth cirtificate etc... will help you save some space for other uploads. You have 50 odd papers. Try to create a list in a word document with links...that will help the cause....rather than uploading all.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> whoa, that's one way to piss off the future CO for sure!
> 
> mine were all legible enough after compression, suggest you find a good quality scanner and play around with the settings to get there.
> 
> also, unlike Part M of the paper form calls for, none of the uploads require an actual certified copy of the docs - just a digital copy. this leniency might be something else for you to consider before pursuing the piss off the CO route.


Well, the DTV (858) - the one that we are applying through the priority lane - traditionally only accepts paper applications. With the GTI-UID, we have the opportunity to use the web-form. So not sure taking the route of paper-lodgement will piss off the CO


----------



## sayan12

Guys, this is incredible, 6 working days post application. And guess what the subclass 858 is granted. Extremly happy today.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

sayan12 said:


> Guys, this is incredible, 6 working days post application. And guess what the subclass 858 is granted. Extremly happy today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Congrats Sayan!


----------



## kundikoi

sayan12 said:


> Guys, this is incredible, 6 working days post application. And guess what the subclass 858 is granted. Extremly happy today.


you bloody ripper! :clap2:


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> you bloody ripper! :clap2:


Ha ha , thanks guys


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chhaynemo007

Is the Fair Work high income threshold is must-meet requirement? Has anyone got invited without meeting this requirement?


----------



## Sandul

chhaynemo007 said:


> Is the Fair Work high income threshold is must-meet requirement? Has anyone got invited without meeting this requirement?


Well, I am also thrilled to inform the gp that I got my grant after around 3 weeks. @sayan you are incredible. 6 Days? 
@chhaynemo007: I did not have the threshold income. My income is a bit more than half of the threshold, but I have a lot of publications and young enough to acheive the threshold in the near future. So dont worry if you have a good resume.


----------



## sayan12

Sandul said:


> Well, I am also thrilled to inform the gp that I got my grant after around 3 weeks. @sayan you are incredible. 6 Days?
> 
> @chhaynemo007: I did not have the threshold income. My income is a bit more than half of the threshold, but I have a lot of publications and young enough to acheive the threshold in the near future. So dont worry if you have a good resume.


Congrats sandul... are you onshore or offshore.?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandul

sayan12 said:


> Congrats sandul... are you onshore or offshore.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I am onshore and applied for 858 visa but my wife had to take another english test as it was expired. I think the main reason for the delay was that.


----------



## AliBan

If we receive a unique number, what it means?
It means we are eligible for applying for 858 visa and the n it will be grated. Do we need to have enough points?


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Huge congrats Sandul!! Can I ask who nominated you please?


----------



## ABCN

Hi everyone!

I uploaded my documents last Friday (4 days ago), but I have not received any acknowledgment yet. A message only appeared at the end, mentioning a successful submission. How long does it usually take to receive a response from the Department?

Thanks!


----------



## aduktus

I uploaded on Friday as well but got acknowledgement of valid application on Monday (17/02...). I presume it is usually the 2nd business day.


----------



## Sandul

Mrsmnobrega said:


> Huge congrats Sandul!! Can I ask who nominated you please?


Thank You. It was my boss


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Hi,
Very informative discussion. Can you all guys mention your expertise or the target sectors? I mean which areas of expertise you are to make you eligible for GTI?
How about someone's expertise not included as one of the target sectors?


----------



## aduktus

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Hi,
> Very informative discussion. Can you all guys mention your expertise or the target sectors? I mean which areas of expertise you are to make you eligible for GTI?
> How about someone's expertise not included as one of the target sectors?


It won’t hurt if you contact the GTO with your resume and awards etc and see how it goes. If you’re are a Specialist in STEM, you may be invited. Just give it a trial and contact them...initial contact via the Contact Form is free, so why not!


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Thanks for the reply. I am asking because I got the invitation by GTO to apply for it. Though my area of expertise doesn't include in the priority sectors mentioned on the home affairs website.
I have submitted my Cv and then after a week I got the reply with invitation to apply. Not sure how to go? I am a PhD in chemistry and working as Assoc professor in a university offshore. I have experienc of working in Australia for a year. I have couple of international research grants awards on my CV. 
Any advice?

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aduktus

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am asking because I got the invitation by GTO to apply for it. Though my area of expertise doesn't include in the priority sectors mentioned on the home affairs website.
> I have submitted my Cv and then after a week I got the reply with invitation to apply. Not sure how to go? I am a PhD in chemistry and working as Assoc professor in a university offshore. I have experienc of working in Australia for a year. I have couple of international research grants awards on my CV.
> Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


I also have a PhD in Microbiology with a specialty in Probiotics. I got a distinction in my PhD thesis from an international reviewer and so I was invited after submitting awards, publications, conferences etc. Am on-shore working as a Probiotic Specialist/Consultant...still awaiting my application outcome since acknowledged on 17/02.. 

Just narrating all that so you may be encouraged to apply since you’ve been invited.


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Dear Aduktus
Good luck and inform us the outcome of your submitted application.



Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aduktus

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Dear Aduktus
> Good luck and inform us the outcome of your submitted application.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I got a request today to provide evidence of spouse functional English. She is in her 3rd year PhD program in Australia and she has completed a Graduate certificate course (8 months - they want minimum of 1 year) plus age care 3 certificate (guess that won’t be added) plus few more trainings in Australia. Yet, they are requesting for her evidence of functional English. Guess she has to do Ielts fast! Also, spouse AFP does not contain her previous names (née name and nickname), so I have got to order another AFP! 
That’s the update.


----------



## aarpriase

*Functional english*

Hi All,

I have a question (on behalf of my friend) regarding functional English requirement under this category. Did you guys submit functional english proof for the main applicant also or it is needed only for spouse?

Thanks


----------



## aduktus

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question (on behalf of my friend) regarding functional English requirement under this category. Did you guys submit functional english proof for the main applicant also or it is needed only for spouse?
> 
> Thanks


Both the applicant and the spouse must produce evidence of functional English.


----------



## aarpriase

aduktus said:


> Both the applicant and the spouse must produce evidence of functional English.


Thanks. Found it strange for primary applicant. Specially when all the claims to prove the requirements such as patents, publications, citations, international conferences all are in English.

So getting a letter from universities or appearing in a English exam are only options.


----------



## aduktus

aarpriase said:


> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both the applicant and the spouse must produce evidence of functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Found it strange for primary applicant. Specially when all the claims to prove the requirements such as patents, publications, citations, international conferences all are in English.
> 
> So getting a letter from universities or appearing in a English exam are only options.
Click to expand...

The primary doesn’t need to provide evidence of Functional English if he/she has completed a higher degree especially in Australia. Guys off-shore who have been granted visa can shed more light please.


----------



## kundikoi

https://www.afr.com/companies/finan...under-so-he-s-building-a-bank-20200218-p541py


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> https://www.afr.com/companies/finan...under-so-he-s-building-a-bank-20200218-p541py


Thanks for sharing this. I got a call today from the dha, asking to participate in media interviews and promote this program. Thet are asking concent and will send an email for that. Ha ha .... this is really becoming incredible....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

sayan12 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I got a call today from the dha, asking to participate in media interviews and promote this program. Thet are asking concent and will send an email for that. Ha ha .... this is really becoming incredible....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


A feature in media for this is so damn cool.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wuboon

aduktus said:


> The primary doesn’t need to provide evidence of Functional English if he/she has completed a higher degree especially in Australia. Guys off-shore who have been granted visa can shed more light please.


My husband and I applied offshore from the US. We both hold PhDs from the US university. We were also requested the evidence of Functional English which is our transcripts of 5-year school time.


----------



## wuboon

aduktus said:


> The primary doesn’t need to provide evidence of Functional English if he/she has completed a higher degree especially in Australia. Guys off-shore who have been granted visa can shed more light please.


My husband and I apply offshore. We both hold PhDs from the US university. We were also requested to provide the evidence of Functional English which we basically give them our transcripts of 5-year school time. For us, it took around two months in total since we need a lot of documents outside Australia, in the US and our home country. Wish you best.


----------



## wuboon

sayan12 said:


> Guys, this is incredible, 6 working days post application. And guess what the subclass 858 is granted. Extremly happy today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Extremely congrats! That was super fast


----------



## Jan1983

Hi guys,

I've been reading the whole thread but find it a bit hard to piece together who got accepted with which qulifications. Can anyone her maybe make an educated guess how the chances would be for my wife to get his visa? 

- PhD in Neuroscience (2014) from a German university

- Specialised in human stem cell biology

- 6 publications, 4 of which as first-author (5th about to be submitted), 1 book chapter

- Presented at international conferences

- On-shore (been in Australia for 3 years now), currently postdoc at a research institute in Melbourne

- Could get endorsement from the deputy director of that institute and the head of Stem Cells Australia, and possibly the director of a different institute

- Does NOT earn more than $149k (not even close), and won't do so in the near future

Any idea if she stands a chance at all? Also, does the fee have to be paid upon lodging the application or only once the visa is granted?

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## scborty1612

Jan1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading the whole thread but find it a bit hard to piece together who got accepted with which qulifications. Can anyone her maybe make an educated guess how the chances would be for my wife to get his visa?
> 
> - PhD in Neuroscience (2014) from a German university
> 
> - Specialised in human stem cell biology
> 
> - 6 publications, 4 of which as first-author (5th about to be submitted), 1 book chapter
> 
> - Presented at international conferences
> 
> - On-shore (been in Australia for 3 years now), currently postdoc at a research institute in Melbourne
> 
> - Could get endorsement from the deputy director of that institute and the head of Stem Cells Australia, and possibly the director of a different institute
> 
> - Does NOT earn more than $149k (not even close), and won't do so in the near future
> 
> Any idea if she stands a chance at all? Also, does the fee have to be paid upon lodging the application or only once the visa is granted?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jan


A quick assessment, yes, you do have a good chance. Just need to make sure which category (out of 7) you will be applying. Perhaps, it will be better if you can directly communicate one of the Global Talent Officers and ask his/her help in deciding the appropriate sector that matches your expertise.

And yes, you need to pay the fee while lodgement.


----------



## wuboon

Jan1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading the whole thread but find it a bit hard to piece together who got accepted with which qulifications. Can anyone her maybe make an educated guess how the chances would be for my wife to get his visa?
> 
> - PhD in Neuroscience (2014) from a German university
> 
> - Specialised in human stem cell biology
> 
> - 6 publications, 4 of which as first-author (5th about to be submitted), 1 book chapter
> 
> - Presented at international conferences
> 
> - On-shore (been in Australia for 3 years now), currently postdoc at a research institute in Melbourne
> 
> - Could get endorsement from the deputy director of that institute and the head of Stem Cells Australia, and possibly the director of a different institute
> 
> - Does NOT earn more than $149k (not even close), and won't do so in the near future
> 
> Any idea if she stands a chance at all? Also, does the fee have to be paid upon lodging the application or only once the visa is granted?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jan


I agree with Scborty. You are definitely qualified. You field can be in medical tech category. If you are in academia, the income threshold can be lower than $149k. You can show that with your skill you can be hired in the job with that income. Definitely talk to the Global Officer in Australia. Good luck.


----------



## Jan1983

wuboon said:


> I agree with Scborty. You are definitely qualified. You field can be in medical tech category. If you are in academia, the income threshold can be lower than $149k. You can show that with your skill you can be hired in the job with that income. Definitely talk to the Global Officer in Australia. Good luck.


Thanks. When you say "talk to the Global Talent Officer in Australia", so you mean submit an EOI, or is there any way to contact them directly?

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## Jan1983

scborty1612 said:


> A quick assessment, yes, you do have a good chance. Just need to make sure which category (out of 7) you will be applying. Perhaps, it will be better if you can directly communicate one of the Global Talent Officers and ask his/her help in deciding the appropriate sector that matches your expertise.
> 
> And yes, you need to pay the fee while lodgement.


Thanks! Regarding the fee, so far it seems once you get a unique identifier, you're highly likely to be accepted, right?

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## kundikoi

Jan1983 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading the whole thread but find it a bit hard to piece together who got accepted with which qulifications. Can anyone her maybe make an educated guess how the chances would be for my wife to get his visa?
> 
> - PhD in Neuroscience (2014) from a German university
> 
> - Specialised in human stem cell biology
> 
> - 6 publications, 4 of which as first-author (5th about to be submitted), 1 book chapter
> 
> - Presented at international conferences
> 
> - On-shore (been in Australia for 3 years now), currently postdoc at a research institute in Melbourne
> 
> - Could get endorsement from the deputy director of that institute and the head of Stem Cells Australia, and possibly the director of a different institute
> 
> - Does NOT earn more than $149k (not even close), and won't do so in the near future
> 
> Any idea if she stands a chance at all? Also, does the fee have to be paid upon lodging the application or only once the visa is granted?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jan


I actually reckon it's 50/50 as the PhD is a bit on the outdated side - if it was more recent (~ last 3 years), I'd be leaning a lot more on the 'yes' side. other qual's look pretty good though and I'd put in an extra effort to demonstrate solid market knowledge of the above-threshold opportunities out there, which could be pursued with a PR - as well as pointing out how postdoc is setting her well on course for a decent professorship somewhere. the $ hit is immediate upon application, but if it's any consolation - so far this thread has reported no cases of rejections with an actual UID in hand...


----------



## wuboon

Jan1983 said:


> Thanks. When you say "talk to the Global Talent Officer in Australia", so you mean submit an EOI, or is there any way to contact them directly?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jan


Sorry Jan,

I’m not sure how the process work on-shore. So, go ahead and submit EOI. The Global Talent Officer (GTO) really helped my case step-by-step. I think they make your case stronger also. I’m not sure who is GTO in Australia. I connect to the US GTO via LinkedIn at first. You can search the contact from LinkedIn. 

WB


----------



## wuboon

wuboon said:


> Sorry Jan,
> 
> I’m not sure how the process work on-shore. So, go ahead and submit EOI. The Global Talent Officer (GTO) really helped my case step-by-step. I think they make your case stronger also. I’m not sure who is GTO in Australia. I connect to the US GTO via LinkedIn at first. You can search the contact from LinkedIn.
> 
> WB



Here is the link

Here is the link https://www.linkedin.com/company/australian-department-of-home-affairs/life/globaltalentprogram/


----------



## kundikoi

wuboon said:


> Sorry Jan,
> 
> I’m not sure how the process work on-shore. So, go ahead and submit EOI. The Global Talent Officer (GTO) really helped my case step-by-step. I think they make your case stronger also. I’m not sure who is GTO in Australia. I connect to the US GTO via LinkedIn at first. You can search the contact from LinkedIn.
> 
> WB


I disagree. I would contact the GTO in Berlin as you mentioned your wife's PhD is from Germany. Just do a simple search for "global talent officer berlin" on LinkedIn and see what comes up - then send a connection request and follow-up with InMail to request a phone convo about GTIP.


----------



## wuboon

kundikoi said:


> I disagree. I would contact the GTO in Berlin as you mentioned your wife's PhD is from Germany. Just do a simple search for "global talent officer berlin" on LinkedIn and see what comes up - then send a connection request and follow-up with InMail to request a phone convo about GTIP.


GTO in Berlin is a good approach too. I thought that she is already in Australia. I don’t know how on-shore works.


----------



## sayan12

kundikoi said:


> I disagree. I would contact the GTO in Berlin as you mentioned your wife's PhD is from Germany. Just do a simple search for "global talent officer berlin" on LinkedIn and see what comes up - then send a connection request and follow-up with InMail to request a phone convo about GTIP.


I agree, with this approach.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan1983

Thank you all for your input. We will contact a Talent Officer next week. While the one in Berlin might make sense due to my wife's PhD, the one in Canberra (if the info on LinkedIn is correct) would be much easier to have a chat with - we live in Melbourne and the time difference to Germany makes it hard to make a call during business hours. We'll see.


----------



## johnyjohny

wuboon said:


> My husband and I applied offshore from the US. We both hold PhDs from the US university. We were also requested the evidence of Functional English which is our transcripts of 5-year school time.


@wuboon - Did you have find a nominator from Australia ? How did you manage since you are in the US.


----------



## wuboon

johnyjohny said:


> @wuboon - Did you have find a nominator from Australia ? How did you manage since you are in the US.


That was our most concerned part at first. Luckily, we know our nominator from a conference in the US. He is a prof in NZ and he is so kind that he agreed to nominate us.


----------



## johnyjohny

wuboon said:


> That was our most concerned part at first. Luckily, we know our nominator from a conference in the US. He is a prof in NZ and he is so kind that he agreed to nominate us.


@wuboon - Nice..Thank you for responding..All the very best in your process !!!


----------



## wuboon

johnyjohny said:


> @wuboon - Nice..Thank you for responding..All the very best in your process !!!


Thank you so much. We were granted last month and now planning to move to Aus soon.


----------



## johnyjohny

wuboon said:


> Thank you so much. We were granted last month and now planning to move to Aus soon.


Congratulations wuboon !! I am yet to find a nominator...but few questions in case I do....Did you have to get FBI clearance plus state police clearance ? How long does it generally take ? ..and do we have to take police clearance from every state we have stayed ?


----------



## wuboon

johnyjohny said:


> Congratulations wuboon !! I am yet to find a nominator...but few questions in case I do....Did you have to get FBI clearance plus state police clearance ? How long does it generally take ? ..and do we have to take police clearance from every state we have stayed ?


I hope you find your nominator soon. Have you attended any conferences lately? You may check the attendance list if there is anyone from Aus/NZ for contacting.

For police clearance, yes we need to do from 
1. FBI is the fastest one and just send them fingerprint. Within a couple of hours after they send you a digital approval. It takes us only a week for this.
2. Every state you live within 12 months. This is hideous as it is pretty varied across states and most of them don't have a digital result. We need to mail the form and wait for them to mail back. Of course, USPS lost track of our document at first so this delayed us for a while. It took us almost three weeks for this.
3. Home country police. Our case is simple just ask our family to get it for us but it took us two weeks to get them all with some bribery to speed things up.

Good luck


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Can I ask about the form pls section L

Can you refer to an appendix for it or do you need to write on the form? Also did anyone get a statement from their nominator or was the form enough? Thank you


----------



## kundikoi

Mrsmnobrega said:


> Can I ask about the form pls section L
> 
> Can you refer to an appendix for it or do you need to write on the form? Also did anyone get a statement from their nominator or was the form enough? Thank you


you most certainly can - I did both.


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

*Nomination*



kundikoi said:


> you most certainly can - I did both.


Thank you so much,

On the nomination form did you just submit the form or what else does the nominator have to provide please?

Also do you have to submit form 80 and 1221 in the initial submission?
Really appreciate your help


----------



## livesimple

johnyjohny said:


> @wuboon - Did you have find a nominator from Australia ? How did you manage since you are in the US.


Does anyone applying outside of Australia? I need some information regarding the nominator. Can we connect? Here is my email id <*SNIP*> 

*See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*


----------



## ev12

Hi all,

I've received unique ID with invitation to apply from homeaffairs. I would be applying for 858 as I'm onshore. I have few questions..

1. After applying with unique ID, will I get bridging visa directly or have to wait for any approval of valid visa? 

2. Can I apply for medicals and PCC after lodging visa?

Appreciate your response.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

ev12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've received unique ID with invitation to apply from homeaffairs. I would be applying for 858 as I'm onshore. I have few questions..
> 
> 1. After applying with unique ID, will I get bridging visa directly or have to wait for any approval of valid visa?
> 
> 2. Can I apply for medicals and PCC after lodging visa?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


1. Yes you will get a bridging visa, but it will not be effective as the you will be on the current temporary visa. You may need to contcat them and tell about any change in cur rtent visa, this bridging visa is valid 34 days post your decision.

2. Yes pcc and medical can be done later, they will ask through s56. Suggest you close the the pcc and submit for a quick decision.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12

sayan12 said:


> 1. Yes you will get a bridging visa, but it will not be effective as the you will be on the current temporary visa. You may need to contcat them and tell about any change in cur rtent visa, this bridging visa is valid 34 days post your decision.
> 
> 2. Yes pcc and medical can be done later, they will ask through s56. Suggest you close the the pcc and submit for a quick decision.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info Sayan. 

I applied for Aus PCC. Should be with me next week. Indian PCC takes a while and they keep the passport. So don't wanna do that right away..



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

ev12 said:


> Thanks for the info Sayan.
> 
> I applied for Aus PCC. Should be with me next week. Indian PCC takes a while and they keep the passport. So don't wanna do that right away..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, i am aware, and have been through the process, australian pcc took 7 days and indian 15 days for me. All i am saying is rather than waiting later, its better to give and wait now.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12

sayan12 said:


> Yes, i am aware, and have been through the process, australian pcc took 7 days and indian 15 days for me. All i am saying is rather than waiting later, its better to give and wait now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Agreed. Thanks sayan!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KETOVET

Hi, 

any rejection for this visa subclass yet? has anyone heard about it?


----------



## wuboon

Mrsmnobrega said:


> Thank you so much,
> 
> On the nomination form did you just submit the form or what else does the nominator have to provide please?
> 
> Also do you have to submit form 80 and 1221 in the initial submission?
> Really appreciate your help


For our case we just submit the nomination form, then later they requested additional CV of the nominator.

We didn't submit 80 and 1221 in the initial step. We submitted them after they asked for.


----------



## wuboon

livesimple said:


> Does anyone applying outside of Australia? I need some information regarding the nominator. Can we connect? Here is my email id [email protected]



I applied off-shore. The nominator is quite personal I think. It depends if you have any connections in your field. Good luck.


----------



## wuboon

KETOVET said:


> Hi,
> 
> any rejection for this visa subclass yet? has anyone heard about it?


From what I know, I have not heard any cases with the unique identifier number got rejected. It can be because there is the initial screening at first before applying.


----------



## ev12

Hi guys,
Quick question.. we need to pay the fees and then lodge visa using unique ID number right ? Is this the $4110?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wuboon

ev12 said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question.. we need to pay the fees and then lodge visa using unique ID number right ? Is this the $4110?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right. $4110 is for the main applicant and some additional for the spouse and dependents.


----------



## ev12

wuboon said:


> Yes, you are right. $4110 is for the main applicant and some additional for the spouse and dependents.


Thanks wuboon! Is it mandatory to match high income threshold for GTIP?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

How to prove functional English.
My all education school to university is in English. Plus I have PTE score of 73 but in the year 2016. I also have a certification of English pronounce skill from a university OF USA. I have 1 year work experience in Australia University. Right now I am out shore. Any advice.? Shall I attempt fresh English language exam?

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> How to prove functional English.
> My all education school to university is in English. Plus I have PTE score of 73 but in the year 2016. I also have a certification of English pronounce skill from a university OF USA. I have 1 year work experience in Australia University. Right now I am out shore. Any advice.? Shall I attempt fresh English language exam?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


my advice would be to actually read through the Form 47SV and its accompanying checklist of documents required for submission. pretty sure that following those instructions will prove one's functional English implicitly


----------



## NB

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> How to prove functional English.
> My all education school to university is in English. Plus I have PTE score of 73 but in the year 2016. I also have a certification of English pronounce skill from a university OF USA. I have 1 year work experience in Australia University. Right now I am out shore. Any advice.? Shall I attempt fresh English language exam?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


Your education is sufficient to meet the functional English requirements 
You just need to get a certificate from your school or college that the course you took was taught in English 
Attach your passing out marksheet with it and you are done

Cheers


----------



## johnyjohny

wuboon said:


> I hope you find your nominator soon. Have you attended any conferences lately? You may check the attendance list if there is anyone from Aus/NZ for contacting.
> 
> For police clearance, yes we need to do from
> 1. FBI is the fastest one and just send them fingerprint. Within a couple of hours after they send you a digital approval. It takes us only a week for this.
> 2. Every state you live within 12 months. This is hideous as it is pretty varied across states and most of them don't have a digital result. We need to mail the form and wait for them to mail back. Of course, USPS lost track of our document at first so this delayed us for a while. It took us almost three weeks for this.
> 3. Home country police. Our case is simple just ask our family to get it for us but it took us two weeks to get them all with some bribery to speed things up.
> 
> Good luck


Wuboon - Thank you for all the information and suggestion. Unfortunately, the industry conferences I attend are very national and rarely international. Anyway, I'll keep trying through linkedin.


----------



## ev12

Hi guys,

858 visa is not available in health declarations on immiaccount right? How do we progress then?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## aduktus

ev12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 858 visa is not available in health declarations on immiaccount right? How do we progress then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Choose 189 or any other permanent resident visa subclass.


----------



## ev12

aduktus said:


> Choose 189 or any other permanent resident visa subclass.


Thanks aduktus!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12

wuboon said:


> From what I know, I have not heard any cases with the unique identifier number got rejected. It can be because there is the initial screening at first before applying.


So is it like getting a unique number for completing all other formalities? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

ev12 said:


> So is it like getting a unique number for completing all other formalities?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


yup it's *exactly* like that


----------



## kundikoi

so in terms of a current progress roundup, i think that's where we stand right now:

GRANTS (1-6 weeks turnaround):
1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
5) wuboon (124)

GOT UIDs and waiting/applying:
1) scborty1612
2) aduktus
3) ABCN
4) tnk009
5) aarpriase friend
6) Mrsmnobrega 
7) ev12

REJECTIONS WITH UID:
none reported so far

AWAITING UID:
2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up


----------



## ev12

Hi guys.. applied for 858 visa and got a "valid application acknowledgement" along with bridging visa. Big relief as my current visa expires 14th March !! Thanks for all your support. Doing medicals and PCC now..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tahaguas

Uid?


----------



## tahaguas

I filled the contact form last week but I have not yet received any response so far, not even acknowledgment for my application. 

How many days does it take to get feedback? Is that ok, if I can ask them by email?


----------



## ev12

tahaguas said:


> Uid?





tahaguas said:


> I filled the contact form last week but I have not yet received any response so far, not even acknowledgment for my application.
> 
> How many days does it take to get feedback? Is that ok, if I can ask them by email?


I got UID approx 10 days after submitting contact form. But i reckon it may vary person to person.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tahaguas

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


ev12 said:


> Hi guys.. applied for 858 visa and got a "valid application acknowledgement" along with bridging visa. Big relief as my current visa expires 14th March !! Thanks for all your support. Doing medicals and PCC now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





tahaguas said:


> Uid?





ev12 said:


> I got UID approx 10 days after submitting contact form. But i reckon it may vary person to person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## amigaur

kundikoi said:


> so in terms of a current progress roundup, i think that's where we stand right now:
> 
> GRANTS (1-6 weeks turnaround):
> 1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
> 2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
> 3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
> 4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
> 5) wuboon (124)
> 
> GOT UIDs and waiting/applying:
> 1) scborty1612
> 2) aduktus
> 3) ABCN
> 4) tnk009
> 5) aarpriase friend
> 6) Mrsmnobrega
> 7) ev12
> 
> REJECTIONS WITH UID:
> none reported so far
> 
> AWAITING UID:
> 2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up



Applied through contact form on 28th Jan, Got tracking number on 7th Feb. Applied /Made payment on 11th Feb , Got additional queries and Health examination on 21st Feb, Provided info on 28th Feb, Awaiting decision now 🤞🏻


----------



## amigaur

ABCN said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I uploaded my documents last Friday (4 days ago), but I have not received any acknowledgment yet. A message only appeared at the end, mentioning a successful submission. How long does it usually take to receive a response from the Department?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you received any response or request for additional documents , health checks etc. I also submitted around same date


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

We got our UID after about 10 days we’re getting ready to file docs next week. Feeling hopeful! Connect to the GTOs on Linked In they are super helpful


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

My Australian contact disagree to fill the form1000 for me. Anybody, please advise me?


----------



## tnk009

kundikoi said:


> so in terms of a current progress roundup, i think that's where we stand right now:
> 
> GRANTS (1-6 weeks turnaround):
> 1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
> 2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
> 3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
> 4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
> 5) wuboon (124)
> 
> GOT UIDs and waiting/applying:
> 1) scborty1612
> 2) aduktus
> 3) ABCN
> 4) tnk009
> 5) aarpriase friend
> 6) Mrsmnobrega
> 7) ev12
> 
> REJECTIONS WITH UID:
> none reported so far
> 
> AWAITING UID:
> 2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up


4) tnk009: 124, ~3 weeks


----------



## wuboon

tnk009 said:


> 4) tnk009: 124, ~3 weeks


wuboon 124 8 weeks due to our additional document compilation.


----------



## tahaguas

Here we go! I got the UID after only 2 working days.
Filling the form now


----------



## 007Australia

tahaguas said:


> Here we go! I got the UID after only 2 working days.
> Filling the form now


When did you submit the contact form exactly?


----------



## aduktus

I got my grant notification today! Super excited!!


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator? 

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aduktus

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk



My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.


----------



## jason2002628

aduktus said:


> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.


 May I ask if the reference letter required?
Thank you!


----------



## aduktus

jason2002628 said:


> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if the reference letter required?
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s required because it’s the only way your nominator can express his/her opinion about you with no space limitation.


----------



## jason2002628

aduktus said:


> Yes, it’s required because it’s the only way your nominator can express his/her opinion about you with no space limitation.


Thanks a lot.
I have already submitted the application.
Let me wait for the feedback from the officer.


----------



## jason2002628

amigaur said:


> Applied through contact form on 28th Jan, Got tracking number on 7th Feb. Applied /Made payment on 11th Feb , Got additional queries and Health examination on 21st Feb, Provided info on 28th Feb, Awaiting decision now 🤞🏻


apply through contact form on 21th Feb, get invitation on 28th, Feb, submitted on 3 march.
Now waiting for the feedback from officer.


----------



## kundikoi

*March 4 status*, congrats to tnk & aduktus on the visa grants!

*GRANTS *(1-8 weeks turnaround):

1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
5) wuboon (124, 8 wks)
6) tnk009 (124, ~3 wks)
7) aduktus

*GOT UID*s and waiting/applying:
1) scborty1612
2) ABCN
3) aarpriase friend
4) Mrsmnobrega
5) ev12
6) tahaguas
7) amigaur
8) jason2002628 

*REJECTIONS WITH UID*:
none reported so far

*AWAITING UID*:
2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up


----------



## tahaguas

Guys, I need help in fill the form. 
Is the application fee (4,110 AUD), per person? or does this cost vary with the number of dependants; e.g children, wife?


----------



## jason2002628

tahaguas said:


> Guys, I need help in fill the form.
> Is the application fee (4,110 AUD), per person? or does this cost vary with the number of dependants; e.g children, wife?


Wife around 2000 AUD 
KID around 1050 AUD 
before you submit, they will ask you to pay first.


----------



## tahaguas

jason2002628 said:


> Wife around 2000 AUD
> KID around 1050 AUD
> before you submit, they will ask you to pay first.



Thanks mate!


----------



## aduktus

My timeline: submitted application 14th February, request for more docs 18th February, Docs submitted 28th February, Grant 4th March.....14 working days.


----------



## ev12

aduktus said:


> My timeline: submitted application 14th February, request for more docs 18th February, Docs submitted 28th February, Grant 4th March.....14 working days.


Congrats mate!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys,

Great information in this forum, thanks all for contributing.

My question is about annual salary threshold AUD 148,700. Is it inclusive of all salary components like basic salary, allowances (like Car), commissions OR it is purely basic salary which is considered?

Also, salary proof is - a monthly salary slip or get a letter from employers stating yearly remuneration?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jason2002628

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Great information in this forum, thanks all for contributing.
> 
> My question is about annual salary threshold AUD 148,700. Is it inclusive of all salary components like basic salary, allowances (like Car), commissions OR it is purely basic salary which is considered?
> 
> Also, salary proof is - a monthly salary slip or get a letter from employers stating yearly remuneration?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


what I put there is the offer letter with my current company and yearly compensation summary.


----------



## MN8

jason2002628 said:


> what I put there is the offer letter with my current company and yearly compensation summary.


Thanks Jason.

My compensation has significantly increased from the offer letter as I have been in the role for a few years already and have received several promotions.

Is there any other documentation which would be accepted? like collection of salary slips (12 months), a letter from HR with full remuneration details for an year? 

Successful candidates from this forum, what have you done?

Cheers


----------



## jason2002628

MN8 said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> My compensation has significantly increased from the offer letter as I have been in the role for a few years already and have received several promotions.
> 
> Is there any other documentation which would be accepted? like collection of salary slips (12 months), a letter from HR with full remuneration details for an year?
> 
> Successful candidates from this forum, what have you done?
> 
> Cheers


 maybe you can check the GTO.


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Your original contract and payslips is definitely sufficient


----------



## kundikoi

MN8 said:


> Thanks Jason.
> 
> My compensation has significantly increased from the offer letter as I have been in the role for a few years already and have received several promotions.
> 
> Is there any other documentation which would be accepted? like collection of salary slips (12 months), a letter from HR with full remuneration details for an year?
> 
> Successful candidates from this forum, what have you done?
> 
> Cheers


I think it differs slightly depending on whether you apply on- or offshore. I was onshore and provided a current comp letter from HR + 4 most recent payslips. 

For offshore applicants, I believe the scrutiny is a bit tighter than this - so the more 'official' your documentation is, the better (e.g. tax return docs, certified HR letters, etc.) imho it doesn't *really* matter what's included in the comp (like car or mobile phone allowance, commissions, etc) - it's the overall yearly number that they're after.


----------



## MN8

kundikoi said:


> I think it differs slightly depending on whether you apply on- or offshore. I was onshore and provided a current comp letter from HR + 4 most recent payslips.
> 
> For offshore applicants, I believe the scrutiny is a bit tighter than this - so the more 'official' your documentation is, the better (e.g. tax return docs, certified HR letters, etc.) imho it doesn't *really* matter what's included in the comp (like car or mobile phone allowance, commissions, etc) - it's the overall yearly number that they're after.



Great, thanks!


----------



## scborty1612

A quick query on the acknowledgment and bridging visa document: are we supposed to expect the UID reference and/or a mention of Global talent in the acknowledgment?


----------



## amigaur

Bridging VISA does have mention of VISA Class, File numbers but no mentioned of GTI ID.


----------



## scborty1612

amigaur said:


> Bridging VISA does have mention of VISA Class, File numbers but no mentioned of GTI ID.


Thanks for the info. I just received the acknowledgment and bridging visa, and the File number closely resembles the UID (but not exactly the UID) - a bit confused by that.
And also, the requests for PCCs and English tests- are they usually come at the same time with the bridging visa?


----------



## aduktus

scborty1612 said:


> amigaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging VISA does have mention of VISA Class, File numbers but no mentioned of GTI ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I just received the acknowledgment and bridging visa, and the File number closely resembles the UID (but not exactly the UID) - a bit confused by that.
> And also, the requests for PCCs and English tests- are they usually come at the same time with the bridging visa?
Click to expand...

The two numbers won’t be the same. Once submitted, a new number will be generated for you. Why waiting for PCCs and English test request when you can apply for them as soon as possible to save your time? Just wondering!


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Could anyone pls help me with paying the fees? I can’t figure out how to do it? Do you actually complete a visa app on
The immi account?


----------



## tahaguas

Mrsmnobrega said:


> Could anyone pls help me with paying the fees? I can’t figure out how to do it? Do you actually complete a visa app on
> The immi account?


Yes! You need to pay on the IMMI account. After you finish attaching your documents, you will be directed to the payment section where you have to fill your card name (visa/master...), your name and expiration date


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Thank you so much so you can’t pay before hand? We were hoping to pay get our HAP for our medicals.


----------



## tahaguas

Hi guys!
Has any one who applied for the visa after having the invitation (with UID) got rejection? I would like to know if the success rate is still 100% - once you have the UID.


----------



## AliBan

*Nominator*

Hi mates,

I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000. 
So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?:confused2:
Should I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Hi guys. I submitted the GTI EOI through their online contact form, and have received an RFI today, asking more information, reference letters, payslips and more information on innovations performed. 

I have most of this information ready at hand with me and I'm onshore. What do you think about my chances of getting a UID for the Invitation after I submit this information? Did anyone of you get an RFI, asking you to submit more information?


----------



## AliBan

aduktus said:


> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.


Hi mate,

I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000. 
So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?
Can I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


----------



## 007Australia

completenonsensewhat said:


> Hi guys. I submitted the GTI EOI through their online contact form, and have received an RFI today, asking more information, reference letters, payslips and more information on innovations performed.
> 
> I have most of this information ready at hand with me and I'm onshore. What do you think about my chances of getting a UID for the Invitation after I submit this information? Did anyone of you get an RFI, asking you to submit more information?


When you have submitted your EOI?


----------



## 007Australia

AliBan said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?
> Can I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


When you have submitted your EOI?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I must have submitted around the 18-22nd of February. I got an email asking for more info from the officer today around my application. I still haven't gotten a UID, are these good chances to get a UID from the officer?


----------



## AliBan

007Australia said:


> When you have submitted your EOI?


I submitted my EOI on 17th Feb and received my UIN on 26th Feb.


----------



## 007Australia

completenonsensewhat said:


> I must have submitted around the 18-22nd of February. I got an email asking for more info from the officer today around my application. I still haven't gotten a UID, are these good chances to get a UID from the officer?


I guess so. They are interested and they want to know more about you. I found some cases in this forum where the visa officer conducted an interview. It's good that you have been asked for more info.


----------



## 007Australia

AliBan said:


> I submitted my EOI on 17th Feb and received my UIN on 26th Feb.


That's really quick. Wish you good luck


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys,

Regarding Nominator clause.

_"In order to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa you must be nominated by an Australian citizen, resident, or an *Australian organisation* with a national reputation in the same field as you."_

I am offshore and work in a globally recognized US based MNC who has offices and big operations in Australia too. Can I ask my company local HR (based offshore) to nominate? or this nomination must come from Australia HR? Thanks.


----------



## amigaur

completenonsensewhat said:


> I must have submitted around the 18-22nd of February. I got an email asking for more info from the officer today around my application. I still haven't gotten a UID, are these good chances to get a UID from the officer?


I got RFI after submitting the VISA application. Evidence of Outstanding skills and nominator status along with go-ahead for health examination. Responded back on 28th Feb, not sure what does that mean. Hoping it will have positive result. Any guess from anyone . Thanks


----------



## aduktus

AliBan said:


> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?
> Can I ask the officer about this issue before applying?
Click to expand...

I guess it doesn’t matter. What’s important is for you to be nominated by an Australian - individual or organisation. 

The contact form is just to determine if you can obtain the nomination within Australia.


----------



## tahaguas

AliBan said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?:confused2:
> Should I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


Hi Aliban, 

It should not be a big deal as far as the nominator is a reputed person in the field; but better to request the officers by email


----------



## tnk009

AliBan said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> 
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?
> 
> Can I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


U can change your nominator BEFORE u lodge the visa. Note that its not any one from Ausi but has to be of national reputation. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Regarding Nominator clause.
> 
> _"In order to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa you must be nominated by an Australian citizen, resident, or an *Australian organisation* with a national reputation in the same field as you."_
> 
> I am offshore and work in a globally recognized US based MNC who has offices and big operations in Australia too. Can I ask my company local HR (based offshore) to nominate? or this nomination must come from Australia HR? Thanks.


Nomination must be from Ausi organisation. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

I submitted the PCCs, but they were expired (more than 12 months old) - so will submit a statutory declaration as I did not even visit those countries after we are moved here in Australia.


----------



## scborty1612

AliBan said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?:confused2:
> Should I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


Yes, I would ask the officer for the clarification.


----------



## kundikoi

*kundikoi*



tahaguas said:


> Hi guys!
> Has any one who applied for the visa after having the invitation (with UID) got rejection? I would like to know if the success rate is still 100% - once you have the UID.


you mean in the 2 days since the last status update on this?


----------



## kundikoi

*kundikoi*



AliBan said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have received my unique number. My nominator that I introduce him in the first application, is not able to support me for form 1000.
> So can I change my nominator for applying Visa 858?:confused2:
> Should I ask the officer about this issue before applying?


no, why would the GTO care? with a UID, you're now someone else's problem - and as long as the docs stack up (i.e. a similarly qualified/distinguished individual or entity are nominating you, not some rando uni mate), please don't take up GTO's time anymore - it's better spent on reviewing new EOIs.


----------



## tahaguas

kundikoi said:


> you mean in the 2 days since the last status update on this?



Now, I am processing my police clearance. Things are going so smooth so far. Hopping to have the grant nxt week.


----------



## amigaur

How many days are generally taken for Grant after submitting "request for information" like health checks. I see that it took just 5 working for another member. Will appreciate if anyone else can also share the time-frame plz. Thanks


----------



## johnyjohny

amigaur said:


> I got RFI after submitting the VISA application. Evidence of Outstanding skills and nominator status along with go-ahead for health examination. Responded back on 28th Feb, not sure what does that mean. Hoping it will have positive result. Any guess from anyone . Thanks


@amigau - Just wanted a clarification. Are you saying that after you submitted your 47SV, you were asked to provide further evidence of YOUR outstanding skills. Did you miss submitting the evident the very first time ?

What documents of the Nominator did you have to submit apart from form1000, his CV?? and what kind of evidence for his status ?


----------



## amigaur

Yes, I have been asked to provide more evidences related to self and nominator status /achievements even after applying VISA (1000, 47sv). I could have provided more evidences but couldn’t provide due to limit on attachments size. Nominator is well known in my industry in Australia. But its good that they are evaluating it properly, hope to have positive outcome.


----------



## johnyjohny

Has anyone applied with a nominator being a Australian PR holder...how has been the experience in such a scenario.


----------



## livesimple

Can someone help me how to find a nominator in Australia? Currently, I'm living in USA. Your guidance is highly appreciated.


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

Contact your GTO if you can’t find a nominator they may be able to help but no guarantee


----------



## k2exchange

*got UID*

I have received UID today. Applied on 28th Feb. Email has document checklist to apply for Visa, it says following. Functional English for secondary applicant. Is it required for spouse? i believe spouse is secondary applicant, does she also has to give English language exam(i.e. PTE). 

"English language ability – evidence of functional English. Including evidence of secondary
applicant/s functional English."


----------



## sayan12

k2exchange said:


> I have received UID today. Applied on 28th Feb. Email has document checklist to apply for Visa, it says following. Functional English for secondary applicant. Is it required for spouse? i believe spouse is secondary applicant, does she also has to give English language exam(i.e. PTE).
> 
> 
> 
> "English language ability – evidence of functional English. Including evidence of secondary
> 
> applicant/s functional English."


Yes, if she cannot, then ypu may need to pay 2nd installment of 4.5k Aud. Pls read the details 858 or 124 , as applicable, everting is listed down in very much detaul. Functional english doesnt need test. Pls see if she fits the criteria and get a letter from school college respectively. Hope it helps. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sayan12

amigaur said:


> How many days are generally taken for Grant after submitting "request for information" like health checks. I see that it took just 5 working for another member. Will appreciate if anyone else can also share the time-frame plz. Thanks


It depends, from case to case, see this forum , m3mbers have lsited down in detail the time each had to wait before the grant. All experince are shared in quite some detail, read from the begining to understand.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aumurad

*EoI*



perception30 said:


> Just got the Global Talent Programme Final Invitation


Dear
I am planning to apply. Do I need to submit the nomination form with EoI or I can submit it once I am invited to apply.

Regards
MAU


----------



## MN8

Hey Guys,

I read in this forum that an RFI came after after applying VISA (1000, 47sv).

I was under impression that RFI and all the claim verification of outstanding achievements happen before getting a Global Talent unique identifier - so once the VISA is applied only failure points are health, character etc., not achievements.

Believe at this point (VISA lodgement) the visa fee is already paid (say 4-10K based on family size), would the visa application fee will be lost if visa officer isn't satisfied with RFI response, as "outstanding" achievements are subjective? Thanks


----------



## aumurad

*EoI*

Dear Altruists
I am planning to submit an EoI this week. Do I need to submit nomination form upfront with EoI. Or it needs to be submitted once I am invited for VISA application.

Best Regards
MAU


----------



## amigaur

aumurad said:


> Dear Altruists
> I am planning to submit an EoI this week. Do I need to submit nomination form upfront with EoI. Or it needs to be submitted once I am invited for VISA application.
> 
> Best Regards
> MAU


Just a name of nominator would be needed for EoI , actual nominator form (1000) would be needed for VISA application.


----------



## Yulkamv

Dear forum members and those who have had experience in applying for this visa, can you please let me know if you think submitting an EOI directly through the website or contacting a GTO makes a difference in chances of receiving a UIN? I am based in Australia and have a nominator, but am not sure which way is the best to go? I have seen some people on LinkedIn, that are GTO based in Canberra but understand they are busy people and am not sure if it's ok to bother them.
Many thanks! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## kundikoi

MN8 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read in this forum that an RFI came after after applying VISA (1000, 47sv).
> 
> I was under impression that RFI and all the claim verification of outstanding achievements happen before getting a Global Talent unique identifier - so once the VISA is applied only failure points are health, character etc., not achievements.


*very wrong *impression



MN8 said:


> Believe at this point (VISA lodgement) the visa fee is already paid (say 4-10K based on family size), would the visa application fee will be lost if visa officer isn't satisfied with RFI response, as "outstanding" achievements are subjective? Thanks


well it won't be 'lost' per se, it'll just go into supporting the overall costs of running and hopefully extending this program after a successful pilot. as far as the applicants go, the fees are of course non-refundable.


----------



## kundikoi

Yulkamv said:


> Dear forum members and those who have had experience in applying for this visa, can you please let me know if you think submitting an EOI directly through the website or contacting a GTO makes a difference in chances of receiving a UIN? I am based in Australia and have a nominator, but am not sure which way is the best to go? I have seen some people on LinkedIn, that are GTO based in Canberra but understand they are busy people and am not sure if it's ok to bother them.
> Many thanks! Best of luck to everyone!


please read through the thread - it's quite unanimous on the best way to go.


----------



## MN8

kundikoi said:


> *very wrong *impression
> 
> 
> 
> well it won't be 'lost' per se, it'll just go into supporting the overall costs of running and hopefully extending this program after a successful pilot. as far as the applicants go, the fees are of course non-refundable.


Thanks for the clarity.

And Yes, money isn't ever lost..it just changes pockets!


----------



## k2exchange

sayan12 said:


> Yes, if she cannot, then ypu may need to pay 2nd installment of 4.5k Aud. Pls read the details 858 or 124 , as applicable, everting is listed down in very much detaul. Functional english doesnt need test. Pls see if she fits the criteria and get a letter from school college respectively. Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks.. QQ... my wife surname is of mine in passport. her degree has surname before marriage. so collage letter stating that she studied in english language will have surname before marriage. I do have marriage certificate. I believe this should be okay. any expert comment on this ?


----------



## NB

k2exchange said:


> Thanks.. QQ... my wife surname is of mine in passport. her degree has surname before marriage. so collage letter stating that she studied in english language will have surname before marriage. I do have marriage certificate. I believe this should be okay. any expert comment on this ?


Maiden name is not an issue in functional English evidence 

Cheers


----------



## aduktus

k2exchange said:


> sayan12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if she cannot, then ypu may need to pay 2nd installment of 4.5k Aud. Pls read the details 858 or 124 , as applicable, everting is listed down in very much detaul. Functional english doesnt need test. Pls see if she fits the criteria and get a letter from school college respectively. Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. QQ... my wife surname is of mine in passport. her degree has surname before marriage. so collage letter stating that she studied in english language will have surname before marriage. I do have marriage certificate. I believe this should be okay. any expert comment on this ?
Click to expand...

If you’re not sure, get a statutory of declaration or affidavit to clarify issues around the pre- and post- marriage surname. I did this for mine and it was accepted.


----------



## muds

are there instances where GTI invitation was received but application was denied ? what could be the grounds of rejection if GTO has screened someone before hand?


----------



## kundikoi

muds said:


> are there instances where GTI invitation was received but application was denied ? what could be the grounds of rejection if GTO has screened someone before hand?


no such cases reported here so far, but it's more likely due to the self-selection bias on the forum rather than the real world outcomes. 

As per y-axis, below are the top 8 likely rejection grounds. People should stop treating the EOI/GTO stage as some sort of a real screening checkpoint - it is not, and in fact GTOs make it very clear themselves during the process. 

1. Application for the wrong visa type

2. Violation of conditions of your previous visa

3. Incomplete or inconsistent information in your visa application

Your visa application can be rejected if you submit false information or if the authorities find that you have not provided complete information. To avoid this, check your application before submitting it. Ensure that you give all the required details and information. submit all the proofs and documents to support the information in your application. It will be closely scrutinized for any discrepancies. For instance, if your application for partner visa does not have the supporting documents to prove your relationship, then your visa can be rejected.

You must provide consistent information in your application. The immigration department will cross-check the information you provide and check your previous visa applications for any inconsistency. Any discrepancies can be a ground for rejection.

4. Failure to meet health requirements for the visa

Your application can be rejected if you require treatment for any health conditions that the Australian authorities feel will be a financial burden on their medical system. PR visa applications are rejected if the applicant suffers from medical conditions such as HIV, cancer, heart conditions or mental health issues.

5. Failure to meet the character requirements

6. Lack of enough funds

Before entering the country on a PR visa, Australian authorities wish to ensure that applicants have enough funds to support their stay in the country. So, you will have to provide proof of your financial status with supporting financial statements. 

7. Inability to score the required level in English language proficiency test

8. Failure to clear the visa verification process

There are chances of your visa application being rejected at the last stages if you are unable to clear the verification of your medical or character requirements or other important information in your application.

The Australian immigration authorities are careful in their verification process. They insist on thoroughly checking the documents you submit. If it is discovered that you have submitted false information, you can be debarred from entering the country for a certain number of years.


----------



## ashm20

How many days it generally takes to get the response for EOI GT UID?


----------



## tnk009

muds said:


> are there instances where GTI invitation was received but application was denied ? what could be the grounds of rejection if GTO has screened someone before hand?


On top of what Kudikoi mentioned, it is very important to note that, GTO "support" officers - who screen our initial application, are not decision-makers or UTI generator. They are just facilitators and supporting DoHA. They may not necessarily Australian citizen. In simple term, you can consider them equivalent to a "MARA agent", nothing more.
Whether applicant contact GTO support officer on Linkedin or they contact the applicant, it doesn't matter.

The Global Talent visa office is based in Adelaide and they are the one who makes the ultimate decision. UTI number does not necessarily mean the visa grant (however chances are very high of visa grant) as GTO officers in Adeliade should be convinced that you have checked all boxes of distinguished talent visa. 

As the requirement clearly mentioned, the nominator should be of "national reputation" in the same field as an applicant so not anyone from the streets of Australia can nominate anyone. 
National reputation is a vague definition and in my view, this could be one of the areas which could put an applicant in a tight spot. 
If decision-maker officer is not convinced about the nominator he may ask for additional information with 28 days of reply time, after which they will make the decision based on whatever you have submitted (unless you ask for additional time with a reason). 

So pay attention in picking the nominator as it is a one-way entry - one cannot change the nominator once the application is lodged.


----------



## a4arunav

Hi Guys,

Got an invitation to apply today. I'd submitted EOI on 2nd Feb 2020. I got a mail from Global Talent Program requesting my Pay slips and Employment contract (As I am currently in Australia). My nominated occupation is Data Science.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

a4arunav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got an invitation to apply today. I'd submitted EOI on 2nd Feb 2019. I got a mail from Global Talent Program requesting my Pay slips and Employment contract (As I am currently in Australia). My nominated occupation is Data Science.


Hey. I got a RFI to submit payslip and employment contract as well. Did you get an invitation to apply after your submitted these? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav

completenonsensewhat said:


> Hey. I got a RFI to submit payslip and employment contract as well. Did you get an invitation to apply after your submitted these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, Today.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

a4arunav said:


> Yes, Today.


Did they also ask you for letter of recommendations and other things? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav

No. They specifically asked me to submit latest pay slips and offer letter (from my current organization). 



completenonsensewhat said:


> Did they also ask you for letter of recommendations and other things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## completenonsensewhat

a4arunav said:


> No. They specifically asked me to submit latest pay slips and offer letter (from my current organization).


Is it okay If I ask you your profile?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav

I have ~10 years of experience in Data Science. I am currently working as a Senior Data Scientist in a govt organization based out of Perth.



completenonsensewhat said:


> Is it okay If I ask you your profile?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon VJ

*International police check*

Hi all.
I faced an issue with Global Talent Visa ( subclass 858) application:

I received additional information email including Australia federal and international police checks and medical check. medical results have been submitted yesterday. we are waiting for the international police check results and it might take some time. Has anyone had the experience of sending the result of international police check more than 28 days required for submitting additional information? If yes do you have any problem in granting your Visa?


----------



## kundikoi

Moon VJ said:


> Hi all.
> I faced an issue with Global Talent Visa ( subclass 858) application:
> 
> I received additional information email including Australia federal and international police checks and medical check. medical results have been submitted yesterday. we are waiting for the international police check results and it might take some time. Has anyone had the experience of sending the result of international police check more than 28 days required for submitting additional information? If yes do you have any problem in granting your Visa?


my RFI was quite specific in laying out the process to be followed if 28 days turnaround becomes an issue - isn't yours? 

thankfully my police checks came in before the expiry date (I've actually applied in advance even before getting the RFI), but simply submitting evidence that you have applied and are waiting for them should be sufficient to procure an extension. looking at the timelines of all the approved grantees on here, pretty sure that nobody has had the experience of breaching 28 days as of yet. 

this is actually a great reminder / advice for the EOIers/applicants out there - if your police checks are older than 12 months and are relatively easy to procure (but take time), you might as well apply for the fresh ones either before or as soon as you submit 47SV. some applicants have had luck with Stat Decs, but they're less certain than fresh PCCs and introduce some unnecessary variance/risk into the process.


----------



## a4arunav

*Nominator details*

Hi All,

Need advice regarding the nominator.

I added my current organization name in the nominator field when submitting the EOI. My department head had agreed to nominate me. However, when I read form 1000 in detail, it says

"It should be completed by the nominator or someone with the legal authority to act on behalf of the organization".

Now, the department head (Data Science) may not have the legal authority. It is the IT head. My department head knows me personally and can vouch for my work but I am not sure about the IT head. Also, if I go through that route, then It'll take lot of time. Internal processes in my organization are very slow.

Could anyone suggest the best course of action?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I think you should speak with the HR in your company. They might help your case.

Btw how many days after submitting the RFI did you get a UID to apply? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigaur

Has anyone got the grant after 4th Mar?


----------



## a4arunav

Around1 week.


----------



## ABCN

amigaur said:


> Has anyone got the grant after 4th Mar?



I submitted the requested documents (Health Exams, Police certificates) on March 7 and I am still waiting for the visa grant. 

Does anybody know whether this outbreak of COVID-19 affects visas processing time? I apply from Europe and there is already a travel ban for Italy.


----------



## jason2002628

ABCN said:


> I submitted the requested documents (Health Exams, Police certificates) on March 7 and I am still waiting for the visa grant.
> 
> Does anybody know whether this outbreak of COVID-19 affects visas processing time? I apply from Europe and there is already a travel ban for Italy.


 I am form China, also banned to travel to most of the countries.


----------



## amigaur

jason2002628 said:


> I am form China, also banned to travel to most of the countries.


Looks that there is impact on VISA processing time because of lot of restrictions on mobility (even local). I hope our VISA officers and their families are safe and secure.


----------



## aumurad

Just submitted the EOI.
No email confirmation. Just says, thank you for submitting. Is it alright?
I have mentioned my current salary 90000AUD equivalent. But I have explained a in a cover letter, my extraordinary achievements and academic credential. 

How many days does it take to get a response?


----------



## scborty1612

a4arunav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice regarding the nominator.
> 
> I added my current organization name in the nominator field when submitting the EOI. My department head had agreed to nominate me. However, when I read form 1000 in detail, it says
> 
> "It should be completed by the nominator or someone with the legal authority to act on behalf of the organization".
> 
> Now, the department head (Data Science) may not have the legal authority. It is the IT head. My department head knows me personally and can vouch for my work but I am not sure about the IT head. Also, if I go through that route, then It'll take lot of time. Internal processes in my organization are very slow.
> 
> Could anyone suggest the best course of action?


The department head could nominate you on behalf of your company. Just have him/her signed form 1000 with required information.


----------



## Jan1983

Has anyone here successfully contacted the Canberra-based GTO via LinkedIn? If yes, how log did it take until he replied?

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## GBSINGH

Hi 
I was in the same situation and requested GTO for additional time which was granted. I guess just keeping them informed about the progress is what they expect.

Regards
G





Moon VJ said:


> Hi all.
> I faced an issue with Global Talent Visa ( subclass 858) application:
> 
> I received additional information email including Australia federal and international police checks and medical check. medical results have been submitted yesterday. we are waiting for the international police check results and it might take some time. Has anyone had the experience of sending the result of international police check more than 28 days required for submitting additional information? If yes do you have any problem in granting your Visa?


----------



## GBSINGH

Hi, 

If your nominator is personally willing to recommend you he/ she just have to demonstrate the requirements as stipulated not necessarily endorsement of organisation is required but since you mentioned it in the eoi have a chat with your GTO

Regards
G




a4arunav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice regarding the nominator.
> 
> I added my current organization name in the nominator field when submitting the EOI. My department head had agreed to nominate me. However, when I read form 1000 in detail, it says
> 
> "It should be completed by the nominator or someone with the legal authority to act on behalf of the organization".
> 
> Now, the department head (Data Science) may not have the legal authority. It is the IT head. My department head knows me personally and can vouch for my work but I am not sure about the IT head. Also, if I go through that route, then It'll take lot of time. Internal processes in my organization are very slow.
> 
> Could anyone suggest the best course of action?


----------



## GBSINGH

Here’s my case guys I am looking for some advice on what would be the outcome from all the experts out there:

Received 1st contact email - dec 4th week
Eoi submitted- jan 2nd week
UID received- jan 2nd week
Applied- jan 4th week
Received rfi email- feb 1st week
Submitted additional docs- mar 1st week
Requested for extension for spouse afp 
Currently waiting for afp document

What you think are my chances?

I applied while I was in Australia but then had to move to my country which I disclosed to GTO via change in situation form. Do u think it ll impact decision?

Open to share my experience further 

Regards
G


----------



## kundikoi

Jan1983 said:


> Has anyone here successfully contacted the Canberra-based GTO via LinkedIn? If yes, how log did it take until he replied?


you should've (and still should) gone for Berlin mate, it's their *job* to speak to the prospective applicants, of which there aren't that many worldwide. it's quite the opposite in AUS, so no wonder that Canberra won't even reply - their KPIs are completely different to the overseas-based GTOs.


----------



## kundikoi

GBSINGH said:


> Here’s my case guys I am looking for some advice on what would be the outcome from all the experts out there:
> 
> Received 1st contact email - dec 4th week
> Eoi submitted- jan 2nd week
> UID received- jan 2nd week
> Applied- jan 4th week
> Received rfi email- feb 1st week
> Submitted additional docs- mar 1st week
> Requested for extension for spouse afp
> Currently waiting for afp document
> 
> What you think are my chances?
> 
> I applied while I was in Australia but then had to move to my country which I disclosed to GTO via change in situation form. Do u think it ll impact decision?
> 
> Open to share my experience further
> 
> Regards
> G


50/50 - either you get it, or you don't 

you should also read up on the relevant legislation - i can't be bothered, but pretty sure it said somewhere that for 858, you should be physically present in AUS when a decision is made on your application. i could be wrong, but you might as well read up on it yourself. 

lastly, what was in your rfi? if it's just health & PCCs, then you may be alright. if there were things related to your or your nominator's 'prominence', it's more of a toss-up.


----------



## kundikoi

GBSINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your nominator is personally willing to recommend you he/ she just have to demonstrate the requirements as stipulated not necessarily endorsement of organisation is required but since you mentioned it in the eoi have a chat with your GTO
> 
> Regards
> G


GTOs don't really care after you got an UID - please don't waste their time. Form 1000 is quite self-explanatory in terms of what one needs to do - notice how it doesn't say anywhere that you should copy/paste the name of your proposed nominator from EOI into it.


----------



## GBSINGH

I guess it is GTOs to decide if its waste of time or part of their job, better to be safe then sorry.




kundikoi said:


> GBSINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If your nominator is personally willing to recommend you he/ she just have to demonstrate the requirements as stipulated not necessarily endorsement of organisation is required but since you mentioned it in the eoi have a chat with your GTO
> 
> Regards
> G
> 
> 
> 
> GTOs don't really care after you got an UID - please don't waste their time. Form 1000 is quite self-explanatory in terms of what one needs to do - notice how it doesn't say anywhere that you should copy/paste the name of your proposed nominator from EOI into it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m

aduktus said:


> Ambitious-Candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
Click to expand...

My wife has already submitted her thesis and has national awards and has attended several conferences, has many published papers. I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD. We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite. Also, do we need to have degree in hand for quick invite. Suggestions please.


----------



## kundikoi

*kundikoi*



Abubakar siddiq m said:


> I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD.


link?


Abubakar siddiq m said:


> We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite.


apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.


----------



## tahaguas

kundikoi said:


> link?
> 
> apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.


I don't know why people need to lie! Sorry!! Abubakar siddiq m, you please provide the link that state 6 months after PhD??


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m

tahaguas said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people need to lie! Sorry!! Abubakar siddiq m, you please provide the link that state 6 months after PhD??
Click to expand...

Please don't just come to a conclusion based on your assumptions...kindly go through what I have said instead of calling me a liar...I said you can apply if you are in the last 6 months of your PhD...if it's 6 months after your PhD you would presumably have your PhD degree in hand..


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m

kundikoi said:


> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.
Click to expand...

Check contact form...click no if you don't have a recent degree and you will be asked if you are in the last 6 months of PhD..it's pretty straight forward...


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m

tahaguas said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people need to lie! Sorry!! Abubakar siddiq m, you please provide the link that state 6 months after PhD??
Click to expand...




Abubakar siddiq m said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abubakar
> siddiq m;15062852 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apply for what exactly? uid *is* the invite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I meant you will g
> Check contact form...click no if you don't have a recent degree and you will be asked if you are in the last 6 months of PhD..it's pretty straight forward...
Click to expand...

I meant currently doing PhD and graduate in 6 months..ideally if you are in the *** end you can graduate in 6 months...


----------



## tahaguas

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> My wife has already submitted her thesis and has national awards and has attended several conferences, has many published papers. I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD. We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite. Also, do we need to have degree in hand for quick invite. Suggestions please.





Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Please don't just come to a conclusion based on your assumptions...kindly go through what I have said instead of calling me a liar...I said you can apply if you are in the last 6 months of your PhD...if it's 6 months after your PhD you would presumably have your PhD degree in hand..


Good that you have it cleared now. And apologies if I upset you.


----------



## aduktus

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious-Candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has already submitted her thesis and has national awards and has attended several conferences, has many published papers. I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD. We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite. Also, do we need to have degree in hand for quick invite. Suggestions please.
Click to expand...

First, congratulations to your wife on the PhD thesis submission. 

Note that PhD on its own is not enough to get you across the fence. In fact, M.Sc and Honours with high rated grades are admissible, according to the site. However, whatever degree level you intend to use must be at or close to distinction level and from internationally recognised institutions to stand a chance - people without University degrees are also getting the visa anyway! 

Note that this program is not just to assess your qualifications but to reward your exceptional international performance and prominence. So, national awards in Australia or anywhere else by your wife may not just be enough - the key is international awards and prominence. So, you should complement your national awards with international achievements to stand a strong chance.

Your UID is the invite, as noted by others here. I would not advise anyone to apply without the UID as you may as well be dashing out your application fee to the Australian Government! 

Again, having UID doesn’t guarantee your visa as well. So, you just have to get things right and provide as much correct documents to support your claims as possible.

I will generally advise that you write a personal statement which highlights and cites all the documents to be submitted so the decision maker can really know which is which regarding your documents...don’t just throw myriad of documents at them to sort out, sort it out for them in a way that your story can be followed intelligently.


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m

aduktus said:


> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious-Candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has already submitted her thesis and has national awards and has attended several conferences, has many published papers. I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD. We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite. Also, do we need to have degree in hand for quick invite. Suggestions please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, congratulations to your wife on the PhD thesis submission.
> 
> Note that PhD on its own is not enough to get you across the fence. In fact, M.Sc and Honours with high rated grades are admissible, according to the site. However, whatever degree level you intend to use must be at or close to distinction level and from internationally recognised institutions to stand a chance - people without University degrees are also getting the visa anyway!
> 
> Note that this program is not just to assess your qualifications but to reward your exceptional international performance and prominence. So, national awards in Australia or anywhere else by your wife may not just be enough - the key is international awards and prominence. So, you should complement your national awards with international achievements to stand a strong chance.
> 
> Your UID is the invite, as noted by others here. I would not advise anyone to apply without the UID as you may as well be dashing out your application fee to the Australian Government!
> 
> Again, having UID doesn’t guarantee your visa as well. So, you just have to get things right and provide as much correct documents to support your claims as possible.
> 
> I will generally advise that you write a personal statement which highlights and cites all the documents to be submitted so the decision maker can really know which is which regarding your documents...don’t just throw myriad of documents at them to sort out, sort it out for them in a way that your story can be followed intelligently.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your inputs. So convincing the gto and getting the uid is the best way to lodge a gtip...I will ask her to contact a gto for uid with all the required documents..however I would like to know if the GTO is occupation specific or anyone who claims to be a GTO would do?...


----------



## aduktus

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aduktus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious-Candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Aduktus. May I ask who was your nominator?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PhD principal supervisor and my company. I actually submitted 2 forms 1000 and a reference letter from my PhD supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has already submitted her thesis and has national awards and has attended several conferences, has many published papers. I found in the contact form that we can apply if you are in the last 6 months of PhD. We are going to apply within this week...my question is that, do we need to have uid for better chances of invite. Also, do we need to have degree in hand for quick invite. Suggestions please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, congratulations to your wife on the PhD thesis submission.
> 
> Note that PhD on its own is not enough to get you across the fence. In fact, M.Sc and Honours with high rated grades are admissible, according to the site. However, whatever degree level you intend to use must be at or close to distinction level and from internationally recognised institutions to stand a chance - people without University degrees are also getting the visa anyway!
> 
> Note that this program is not just to assess your qualifications but to reward your exceptional international performance and prominence. So, national awards in Australia or anywhere else by your wife may not just be enough - the key is international awards and prominence. So, you should complement your national awards with international achievements to stand a strong chance.
> 
> Your UID is the invite, as noted by others here. I would not advise anyone to apply without the UID as you may as well be dashing out your application fee to the Australian Government!
> 
> Again, having UID doesn’t guarantee your visa as well. So, you just have to get things right and provide as much correct documents to support your claims as possible.
> 
> I will generally advise that you write a personal statement which highlights and cites all the documents to be submitted so the decision maker can really know which is which regarding your documents...don’t just throw myriad of documents at them to sort out, sort it out for them in a way that your story can be followed intelligently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your inputs. So convincing the gto and getting the uid is the best way to lodge a gtip...I will ask her to contact a gto for uid with all the required documents..however I would like to know if the GTO is occupation specific or anyone who claims to be a GTO would do?...
Click to expand...

Apparently, you appear not to understand how the program works. You don’t contact any GTO with docs at first. You only need to submit an expression of interest by filling out a contact form on the site. If eligible, a UID will be given to you to proceed with your application. Anyway, I would suggest you and your wife should read about the program and understand the steps. I bet you don’t want to mess things up from the start!


----------



## amigaur

Got the grant today !! Amazing feeling. 

Only two places to look for information - This forum and Home Affairs website having GTI Program details. Don't overthink and follow the steps. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## MN8

amigaur said:


> Got the grant today !! Amazing feeling.
> 
> Only two places to look for information - This forum and Home Affairs website having GTI Program details. Don't overthink and follow the steps.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Great. Congrats mate. Enjoy the moment.. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aduktus

amigaur said:


> Got the grant today !! Amazing feeling.
> 
> Only two places to look for information - This forum and Home Affairs website having GTI Program details. Don't overthink and follow the steps.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Congratulations mate!


----------



## johnyjohny

amigaur said:


> Got the grant today !! Amazing feeling.
> 
> Only two places to look for information - This forum and Home Affairs website having GTI Program details. Don't overthink and follow the steps.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Congrats @amigaur. Would it be okay for you to give details about the further evidence you provided regarding your nomination. Were you asked to provide nominator's job offer or salary slip ?


----------



## kundikoi

congrats @amigaur! 



johnyjohny said:


> Congrats @amigaur. Would it be okay for you to give details about the further evidence you provided regarding your nomination. Were you asked to provide nominator's job offer or salary slip ?


no he wasn't, as these *are not required*. payslips may be a good idea to include as part of the application itself - as part of the overall financial sufficiency story - but again, not required.


----------



## amigaur

johnyjohny said:


> Congrats @amigaur. Would it be okay for you to give details about the further evidence you provided regarding your nomination. Were you asked to provide nominator's job offer or salary slip ?


Nominator's job offer or salary were neither requested nor provided. I only provided my offer letter to prove the salary threshold.


----------



## kundikoi

*March 18 status* 2 weeks since the last update and a bit surprised we didn't have more approvals since then - the approval rate seems to be slowing down, potentially affected by covid :confused2:

*GRANTS* (1-8 weeks turnaround):

1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
5) wuboon (124, 8 wks)
6) tnk009 (124, ~3 wks)
7) aduktus (~3 wks)
8) amigaur (~4 wks)

*GOT UIDs* and waiting/applying:
1) scborty1612
2) ABCN
3) aarpriase friend
4) Mrsmnobrega
5) ev12
6) tahaguas
7) jason2002628
8) k2exchange
9) a4arunav

*REJECTIONS WITH UID*:
none reported so far

*AWAITING UID*:
2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up


----------



## mutapha

What is the expected time to receive the response from GTO when submit EOI? Is there any chance they never respond?


----------



## amigaur

mutapha said:


> What is the expected time to receive the response from GTO when submit EOI? Is there any chance they never respond?


Generally 6-10 business days. When did you submit it ?


----------



## scborty1612

kundikoi said:


> *March 18 status* 2 weeks since the last update and a bit surprised we didn't have more approvals since then - the approval rate seems to be slowing down, potentially affected by covid :confused2:
> 
> *GRANTS* (1-8 weeks turnaround):
> 
> 1) perception30 (124, ~4 wks)
> 2) moi (858, ~6 wks)
> 3) Sandul (858, ~3 wks)
> 4) sayan12 (858, 6 days)
> 5) wuboon (124, 8 wks)
> 6) tnk009 (124, ~3 wks)
> 7) aduktus (~3 wks)
> 8) amigaur (~4 wks)
> 
> *GOT UIDs* and waiting/applying:
> 1) scborty1612
> 2) ABCN
> 3) aarpriase friend
> 4) Mrsmnobrega
> 5) ev12
> 6) tahaguas
> 7) jason2002628
> 8) k2exchange
> 9) a4arunav
> 
> *REJECTIONS WITH UID*:
> none reported so far
> 
> *AWAITING UID*:
> 2-3 from the thread, can't bother to look up


Another Grant!

EOI submitted: 15 Jan. 2020
UID received: 31 Jan. 2020
DTV lodged: 26 Feb. 2020
Acknowledgment received with RFI: 6 Mar. 2020
Health test conducted: 12 Mar. 2020
Grant notification: 18 Mar. 2020

Only if it were a brighter time, that would be perfect. Awesome forum! Thanks!!


----------



## Abdulk084

I expressed my EOI on 11th March. 
I am still waiting for getting UID as of 18 March today.

I am in the last stage of my Ph.D. in Australia. I have a couple of publications, international recognitions and grants in AI and Data Science.


----------



## MN8

scborty1612 said:


> Another Grant!
> 
> EOI submitted: 15 Jan. 2020
> UID received: 31 Jan. 2020
> DTV lodged: 26 Feb. 2020
> Acknowledgment received with RFI: 6 Mar. 2020
> Health test conducted: 12 Mar. 2020
> Grant notification: 18 Mar. 2020
> 
> Only if it were a brighter time, that would be perfect. Awesome forum! Thanks!!


Congratulations!

Would you mind sharing what was asked in RFI?

Thanks


----------



## scborty1612

MN8 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what was asked in RFI?
> 
> Thanks


Sure, it was an additional health test - we did most of the tests last year when we applied for the 482 visa.


----------



## a4arunav

scborty1612 said:


> Sure, it was an additional health test - we did most of the tests last year when we applied for the 482 visa.


Congratulations!

As you are currently in Australia. Did you get the nomination from your organization or through a PR/citizen?


----------



## scborty1612

a4arunav said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> As you are currently in Australia. Did you get the nomination from your organization or through a PR/citizen?


Thanks!! My organization nominated me.


----------



## musafir

Congratulations Mate!

Did you need to submit Health test result to them, or they got it automatically?


----------



## scborty1612

musafir said:


> Congratulations Mate!
> 
> Did you need to submit Health test result to them, or they got it automatically?


Thanks mate!! No, your test result will be directly submitted to the department (through the HAP ID) by the authorized medical center you have your test on.


----------



## musafir

Thanks Mate. Also after submitting additional papers through email, not received any acknowledgement from them. Is it normal, or it is ok to contact them.


----------



## scborty1612

musafir said:


> Thanks Mate. Also after submitting additional papers through email, not received any acknowledgement from them. Is it normal, or it is ok to contact them.


It takes time to get acknowledgment... I got it a week after submission. Not too worry!


----------



## tahaguas

Hi folks, I am wondering if the Home Affairs reply to email enquiries requesting time extension for PCC, health examination..

I sent them an email for an extension but I have not heard anything from them yet. 3 days now


----------



## shelley_Aus

Hi Guys, here is my timeline:

EOI submitted on 22/02/2020
UI received on 27/02/2020 
Visa submitted on 5/03/202 and was acknowledged same day,
Health examination requested on 11/03/2020
Health examination results were submitted to the home affair on 16/03/2020,
Waiting for the final results ...
Do you know usually how long does it take after submission of health results? 

Cheers,
Shelley


----------



## HT12

*HT*

Have they contacted you after your lodgement? to ask for more information (eg. Health and PC)?
I've uploaded my police check yesterday ( that was the last document that was remaining from RFI) and I've noticed the processing time in immi account has been changed to 76 days to 17 month!! not sure if that affect us!


----------



## amigaur

shelley_Aus said:


> Hi Guys, here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted on 22/02/2020
> UI received on 27/02/2020
> Visa submitted on 5/03/202 and was acknowledged same day,
> Health examination requested on 11/03/2020
> Health examination results were submitted to the home affair on 16/03/2020,
> Waiting for the final results ...
> Do you know usually how long does it take after submission of health results?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shelley


Hi, 

I took 12 working days / total 18 days to get the grant after health checkups. (HCC on 28th Feb , Grant on 17th Mar) . Probably, it's because of COVID 19 which is delaying the whole process. I have seen others getting grant in just 4-6 working days after health checkups. Looks delay induced after 4-5th Mar.


----------



## scborty1612

HT12 said:


> Have they contacted you after your lodgement? to ask for more information (eg. Health and PC)?
> I've uploaded my police check yesterday ( that was the last document that was remaining from RFI) and I've noticed the processing time in immi account has been changed to 76 days to 17 month!! not sure if that affect us!


Generally speaking, the requests for Health and PCC come with the acknowledgment (or immediately after that). You just need to be patient and keep your hopes high!


----------



## johnyjohny

amigaur said:


> Nominator's job offer or salary were neither requested nor provided. I only provided my offer letter to prove the salary threshold.


I am sorry if i am beating a dead horse here but I still want to know from all of your experiences on what kind of evidence was attached on the part of nominator.


----------



## scborty1612

johnyjohny said:


> I am sorry if i am beating a dead horse here but I still want to know from all of your experiences on what kind of evidence was attached on the part of nominator.


From the forum, I guess most of the onshore applicants have their Australian organizations to nominate them. Form 1000 should be enough, which could be signed by your manager/team leader (on behalf of the organization) stating the organization's portfolio (particularly in Australia) and your prominence as a global talent.

As for a personal nominator (Aus PR/citizen), intuitively speaking, in addition to Form 1000, you may need to provide the nominator's resume (or a public profile - e.g. for a university professor/lecturer) to prove his/her national/international reputation in the same sector you are applying to.


----------



## anirudh.mehta

Hi Guys I was filling out the application after receiving the invite (UID) to apply and am on page 14/17 and have chosen quantum information, advance digital,..but can i confirm what is the Occupation Name (ANZCO) I have to choose?


----------



## anirudh.mehta

Apparently my invite says to lodge the application online while I noted the guys here have filled 47 SV where they don't ask ANZCO code. Am I missing something?


----------



## amigaur

Please go through below link. With GT Uniquie Identifier, use below link, select option 2 and fill the forms (47sv,1000). I followed the procedure .


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form
Choose Options 2 -2. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application under the Global Talent Independent program (I have received a global talent unique identifier)

Please read the following information:

This contact form allows you to send your Distinguished Talent visa application - Form 47SV Application for special migration to Australia (748KB PDF) to the Department as an email, (instead of posting it or sending by courier).

Emailing us an application using this webpage does not mean that a valid application has been made. Upload the completed Form 47SV below.

You will need to meet all relevant criteria for the application to progress which includes payment of the Visa Application Charge via ImmiAccount and attaching a copy of your receipt.


----------



## Smai

Hi everyone, just submitted for identification number, and made a mistake in my cover letter, accidently put $100k instead of $150K as my expecting salary in the future. Do you know any way that I can fix this?


----------



## Smai

By the way I just submitted my PhD thesis and waiting for examiners to review my thesis, and working at the same time of my study (4 years). My organisation is my nominator and my salary at the moment is less than $148K.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I was asked for additional details on my EOI about 2 weeks ago, but still havent received any updates from the dept. I also sent them a reminder email but no responses. We know right now the world is changing, but is it possible that they will not get back? Or will they let us know about a rejection?

I got an email from GT Europe asking for more info like payslip etc but still no updates after 10 days. Any advice?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

completenonsensewhat said:


> I was asked for additional details on my EOI about 2 weeks ago, but still havent received any updates from the dept. I also sent them a reminder email but no responses. We know right now the world is changing, but is it possible that they will not get back? Or will they let us know about a rejection?
> 
> I got an email from GT Europe asking for more info like payslip etc but still no updates after 10 days. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I think you will need to be patient, we have submitted our app asked for medical which we cant get at the moment and have asked for an extension and not heard, we have parted with the best part of £8K, so slightly on edge!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Mrsmnobrega said:


> I think you will need to be patient, we have submitted our app asked for medical which we cant get at the moment and have asked for an extension and not heard, we have parted with the best part of £8K, so slightly on edge!


Why cant you get the medical? Are the depts not conducting tests at the moment because of an overloaded med system I believe. Yes these are very abnormal times for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsmnobrega

completenonsensewhat said:


> Why cant you get the medical? Are the depts not conducting tests at the moment because of an overloaded med system I believe. Yes these are very abnormal times for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Because we have to travel to the mainland in the UK and all but essential travel is banned


----------



## rmctrm7979

I am curious has anyone been invited with UID recently?
I have been waiting for about 8 working days for the invitation, probably need to be more patient.
Hope 5000 quota has not been filled yet.


----------



## JackR2RS

rmctrm7979 said:


> I am curious has anyone been invited with UID recently?
> I have been waiting for about 8 working days for the invitation, probably need to be more patient.
> Hope 5000 quota has not been filled yet.


Where does it say 5000 ceilings?


----------



## rmctrm7979

JackR2RS said:


> Where does it say 5000 ceilings?


https://www.minister.industry.gov.a...-releases/global-talent-program-open-business

See this link above


----------



## tahaguas

completenonsensewhat said:


> I was asked for additional details on my EOI about 2 weeks ago, but still havent received any updates from the dept. I also sent them a reminder email but no responses. We know right now the world is changing, but is it possible that they will not get back? Or will they let us know about a rejection?
> 
> I got an email from GT Europe asking for more info like payslip etc but still no updates after 10 days. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I see that there is too much delay with DOHA now. I think they are being overloaded with too many applicants, and together with COVID cases, they may need to setup online processing systems for their staff to work from home. These will definitely require time. They are not replying to emails as fast as they used to be.
Advice :- Be patient and raise your hopes up. Everything will be alright


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Do you mean dont raise your hope up? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahaguas

completenonsensewhat said:


> Do you mean dont raise your hope up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


No! I mean raise your hopes up! They will get back to you with positive reply sooner or later:fingerscrossed:


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Thanks for your message @tahagaus. I got an email from the Global Talent and have been assigned a UID. I'll move on with the application now. Thanks to this thread where I read experiences of everyone here that I decided to lodge an EOI. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## rmctrm7979

completenonsensewhat said:


> Thanks for your message @tahagaus. I got an email from the Global Talent and have been assigned a UID. I'll move on with the application now. Thanks to this thread where I read experiences of everyone here that I decided to lodge an EOI. I'll keep you guys posted.



Congrats!!!!
May I ask your profile?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I'm a software dev with 5 years of experience working in Fintech in Australia.. I have some prior entrepreneurial experience


----------



## completenonsensewhat

You guys have been really helpful so far, just the last few questions to get across the line. I'll be sure to pass it forward.

1. I'm applying with my wife. We are already in Australia so I applied for the AFP clearance. It said we can even use the receipts. That's what I'm going to do. For the Indian PCC, I have a document which I used two years ago for my 482 Visa. Since I havent lived in india after. Do you think that might work without anything else?

All the other docs seem to be clear enough. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

completenonsensewhat said:


> You guys have been really helpful so far, just the last few questions to get across the line. I'll be sure to pass it forward.
> 
> 1. I'm applying with my wife. We are already in Australia so I applied for the AFP clearance. It said we can even use the receipts. That's what I'm going to do. For the Indian PCC, I have a document which I used two years ago for my 482 Visa. Since I havent lived in india after. Do you think that might work without anything else?
> 
> All the other docs seem to be clear enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Indian pcc is valid for only 1 year
It doesn’t matter whether you have lived in india or not, you will have to submit a fresh pcc 
But because of Covid 19, you will probably not be able to get a PCC, so the CO may give you a waiver 

Cheers


----------



## JackR2RS

NB said:


> Indian pcc is valid for only 1 year
> It doesn’t matter whether you have lived in india or not, you will have to submit a fresh pcc
> But because of Covid 19, you will probably not be able to get a PCC, so the CO may give you a waiver
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you can, write a short paragraph explaining it and attach it to your previous PCC.
Are you asked to apply on Immiaccount or with GlobalTalentIndependent webpage?


----------



## JackR2RS

completenonsensewhat said:


> You guys have been really helpful so far, just the last few questions to get across the line. I'll be sure to pass it forward.
> 
> 1. I'm applying with my wife. We are already in Australia so I applied for the AFP clearance. It said we can even use the receipts. That's what I'm going to do. For the Indian PCC, I have a document which I used two years ago for my 482 Visa. Since I havent lived in india after. Do you think that might work without anything else?
> 
> All the other docs seem to be clear enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can, write a short paragraph explaining it and attach it to your previous PCC.
Are you asked to apply on Immiaccount or with GlobalTalentIndependent webpage?


----------



## scborty1612

completenonsensewhat said:


> You guys have been really helpful so far, just the last few questions to get across the line. I'll be sure to pass it forward.
> 
> 1. I'm applying with my wife. We are already in Australia so I applied for the AFP clearance. It said we can even use the receipts. That's what I'm going to do. For the Indian PCC, I have a document which I used two years ago for my 482 Visa. Since I havent lived in india after. Do you think that might work without anything else?
> 
> All the other docs seem to be clear enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Create a Statutory Declaration stating your condition (there's a standard format) and attach it with your old PCC... should give it a try before going to apply for a new one.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Thanks for your advice. I'll try with my old PCC first. 

To answer your question. I have to submit it through the global talent page afaik. And the fees needs to be paid through the immiaccount for which I can attach a receipt. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackR2RS

completenonsensewhat said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'll try with my old PCC first.
> 
> To answer your question. I have to submit it through the global talent page afaik. And the fees needs to be paid through the immiaccount for which I can attach a receipt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Thanks, is there anyone here who is asked to submit an application through ImmiAcount directly?


----------



## HT12

JackR2RS said:


> Thanks, is there anyone here who is asked to submit an application through ImmiAcount directly?


Yes I have been asked to apply through Immiaccount, I think all the applicants who are receiving their invite after second/first week of March (Afaik) are asked to apply through Immiaccount. However, I believe people are not paying attention as they get help from the people who have already applied. There should not be a difference at this point of time.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

HT12 said:


> Yes I have been asked to apply through Immiaccount, I think all the applicants who are receiving their invite after second/first week of March (Afaik) are asked to apply through Immiaccount. However, I believe people are not paying attention as they get help from the people who have already applied. There should not be a difference at this point of time.


Where does it say to apply from the immiaccount?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HT12

completenonsensewhat said:


> Where does it say to apply from the immiaccount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


In the invite email you have been told how/where to apply, there is either a link to the global talent independent program website or explicitly Immiaccount (in blue) is mentioned.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Sorry, I see it.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Hey guys, I'm on the final step. 

I already have a Form 1000 signed by my employer and a letter of recommendation from my CTO, is that all that is needed from them? Or do I need an explicit declaration for "a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims"? Anyone, who has submitted this so far can shed some light on it?


----------



## Jan1983

So my wife also got her UID yesterday and she's in the process of applying via ImmiAccount. She also has to give an employment history for me. Does anyone know if DHA wants proof of this fpr dependants? Because if I have to find payslips from ten years ago that's going to be a problem...


----------



## mutapha

Jan1983 said:


> So my wife also got her UID yesterday and she's in the process of applying via ImmiAccount. She also has to give an employment history for me. Does anyone know if DHA wants proof of this fpr dependants? Because if I have to find payslips from ten years ago that's going to be a problem...


How long does it take to receive UID?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

@Jan1983

I dont think you need to submit payslip from your previous jobs tbh. I submitted my app today but cant get a health assessment in Australia because they are not doing it atm.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelley_Aus

Hi guys,

I am wondering to know if anyone got a grant during the last 10 days, I did my medical check about 2 weeks ago and still did not hear anything, not sure if they are still proceeding applications or put everything on hold due to the coronavirus condition


----------



## NB

shelley_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering to know if anyone got a grant during the last 10 days, I did my medical check about 2 weeks ago and still did not hear anything, not sure if they are still proceeding applications or put everything on hold due to the coronavirus condition


Another member reported a 190 grant today
So everything is not completely shut down

Cheers


----------



## ev12

Hi Guys!

Very happy that I received my grant for 858 today.
Big thanks to all who guided me through this hardship!

Here's my timeline.
17/02 - Documents sent to GTO
24/02 - GTO contact
27/02 - ITA with UID
28/02 - Applied
02/03 - Bridging grant
03/03 - S56 for Health and PCC
05/03 - Medicals done
25/03 - PCC done
26/03 - 858 Grant

Cheers & good luck to all aspirants


----------



## HT12

*completenonsensewhat*



ev12 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Very happy that I received my grant for 858 today.
> Big thanks to all who guided me through this hardship!
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 17/02 - Documents sent to GTO
> 24/02 - GTO contact
> 27/02 - ITA with UID
> 28/02 - Applied
> 02/03 - Bridging grant
> 03/03 - S56 for Health and PCC
> 05/03 - Medicals done
> 25/03 - PCC done
> 26/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> Cheers & good luck to all aspirants


Hi, Congratulation!! good to know that they are issuing visas these days, I'm waiting for a week now  
May I know who your contact officer was? and if you're nominated by an institution or an individual?
Thanks


----------



## Tahir Ali

Hi, Congratulation dear !!

May I know ,How long does it take to receive UID?


----------



## kundikoi

Congrats @ev12! 



Tahir Ali said:


> Hi, Congratulation dear !!
> 
> May I know ,How long does it take to receive UID?


all the days are listed out quite clearly - surely you can do the math yourself :ranger:


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the final step.
> 
> I already have a Form 1000 signed by my employer and a letter of recommendation from my CTO, is that all that is needed from them? Or do I need an explicit declaration for "a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims"? Anyone, who has submitted this so far can shed some light on it?


sounds like they changed up the procedure a bit since most of us have applied, but in the web e-form days, a signed Form 1000 was all that was needed - anything extra was just optional.


----------



## HT12

shelley_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering to know if anyone got a grant during the last 10 days, I did my medical check about 2 weeks ago and still did not hear anything, not sure if they are still proceeding applications or put everything on hold due to the coronavirus condition


Hi, When did your case officer contacted you for Medical?


----------



## shelley_Aus

HT12 said:


> Hi, When did your case officer contacted you for Medical?


Hi,

I was contacted on 11 March, 4 working days after submitting my application, and I did my medical two days later


----------



## scborty1612

shelley_Aus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering to know if anyone got a grant during the last 10 days, I did my medical check about 2 weeks ago and still did not hear anything, not sure if they are still proceeding applications or put everything on hold due to the coronavirus condition


You may look at your emedical account to see whether if your reports are already submitted. Bear in mind that bupamvs temporarily stopped their services. Strange times!


----------



## shelley_Aus

scborty1612 said:


> You may look at your emedical account to see whether if your reports are already submitted. Bear in mind that bupamvs temporarily stopped their services. Strange times!


Yes, my medical report has been submitted to them on 16 March.


----------



## ABCN

shelley_Aus said:


> Yes, my medical report has been submitted to them on 16 March.


I received RFI on 16 March and submitted the information on 18 March. I think for offshore applicants, visas may be granted after the situation with the covid-19 goes back to normal. Even if visas for offshore applicants are granted now, it is very difficult to travel to Australia due to the travel bans and confinement rules that now are almost in all the countries.


----------



## shelley_Aus

ABCN said:


> I received RFI on 16 March and submitted the information on 18 March. I think for offshore applicants, visas may be granted after the situation with the covid-19 goes back to normal. Even if visas for offshore applicants are granted now, it is very difficult to travel to Australia due to the travel bans and confinement rules that now are almost in all the countries.


yes, it is possible for offshore applicants, but I have applied onshore (subclass 858) and still waiting for their final decision


----------



## Tahir Ali

*Tahir Ali*

Mr. ev12 ,Thanks for your response. Actually it depends on case to case basis and also depends on your profile.


----------



## livesimple

Hi Wuboon or Team,

Can New Zealand citizen be a nominator? I saw Form 1000 it shows Eligible New Zealand citizen. 

I'm in USA. it is quite difficult for me to get a nominator in Australia. Does anyone know what is the process to get police clearance(Fingerprinting) in the USA? Thanks for your help!


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> Hi Wuboon or Team,
> 
> Can New Zealand citizen be a nominator? I saw Form 1000 it shows Eligible New Zealand citizen.
> 
> I'm in USA. it is quite difficult for me to get a nominator in Australia. Does anyone know what is the process to get police clearance(Fingerprinting) in the USA? Thanks for your help!


For pcc

https://www.australia-migration.com/page/USA_police_clearances/1162

Cheers


----------



## livesimple

Thanks. Can someone please provide 

can Newzealand citizen be a Nominator? Form 1000 shows Eligible New Zealand citizen. Is there any difference?


----------



## livesimple

Thanks. Can someone please provide

can Newzealand citizen be a Nominator? Form 1000 shows Eligible New Zealand citizen. Is there any difference or NZ citizen will work?


----------



## HT12

shelley_Aus said:


> yes, it is possible for offshore applicants, but I have applied onshore (subclass 858) and still waiting for their final decision


Hi, I think it is based on the RFI date, those who have got their RFI late in February or early March have been granted quickly, I have same situation as you do, we have to wait


----------



## livesimple

Hey, Were you able to manage an Australian nominator? Currently, I am out of Australia and unable to find any nominator. Could you please suggest what is the best way to approach?"


----------



## CHINSA

Hi, Can someone clarify how long is the validity of the invite? Thanks.


----------



## muds

CHINSA said:


> Hi, Can someone clarify how long is the validity of the invite? Thanks.


If you have got invitation code, it never expires.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

I am finding very hard finding an Australian nominator. Any one please advise?

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smai

Hi, 
Dose anyone got the UID recently? I sent my documents 10days ago but haven’t heard anything yet. No phone call or email.


----------



## rmctrm7979

Smai said:


> Hi,
> Dose anyone got the UID recently? I sent my documents 10days ago but haven’t heard anything yet. No phone call or email.


Its been almost 3 weeks for me so frustrating.


----------



## Zeppelin

Hi guys
Are you both on or off shore applicants? I applied last Wednesday and awaiting the UID.


----------



## Zeppelin

Hi everyone,
I’m new to the thread. Just have a few questions. I’ve been living in Australia for 2 years. I meet all the requirements for the GTI program except for my pay which sits a little lower than the threshold. However, if I add superannuation, I can meet the threshold. Will this be ok? 

I have also included proof of recruiters reaching out to me on LinkedIn with potential job opportunities to prove that I have the ability to attract a salary over the high income threshold on my EOI.


----------



## rmctrm7979

Zeppelin said:


> Hi guys
> Are you both on or off shore applicants? I applied last Wednesday and awaiting the UID.


I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Smai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dose anyone got the UID recently? I sent my documents 10days ago but havenâ€t heard anything yet. No phone call or email.


Encourage you to apply. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612

Zeppelin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m new to the thread. Just have a few questions. I’ve been living in Australia for 2 years. I meet all the requirements for the GTI program except for my pay which sits a little lower than the threshold. However, if I add superannuation, I can meet the threshold. Will this be ok?
> 
> I have also included proof of recruiters reaching out to me on LinkedIn with potential job opportunities to prove that I have the ability to attract a salary over the high income threshold on my EOI.


The threshold includes super... so no worries there!!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

scborty1612 said:


> The threshold includes super... so no worries there!!


I dont think the threshold includes super tbh. Its without super. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smai

I’m onshore


----------



## Smai

Zeppelin said:


> Hi guys
> Are you both on or off shore applicants? I applied last Wednesday and awaiting the UID.


 I’m onshore


----------



## Smai

rmctrm7979 said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Dose anyone got the UID recently? I sent my documents 10days ago but havenâ€™️t heard anything yet. No phone call or email.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been almost 3 weeks for me so frustrating.
Click to expand...

 wow that’s too long, I think it’s because of COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## scborty1612

completenonsensewhat said:


> I dont think the threshold includes super tbh. Its without super.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Well, it's not mentioned explicitly on GTIP website, but High Income Threshold generally doesn't include compulsory super... my bad. Having said that, it appears that the threshold condition is not that stringent.


----------



## Smai

completenonsensewhat said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Dose anyone got the UID recently? I sent my documents 10days ago but havenâ€t heard anything yet. No phone call or email.
> 
> 
> 
> Encourage you to apply.
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 What do you mean? You think applying without UID is better and I get a quicker response?


----------



## Tahir Ali

*Medical*

Hi All,

Has anyone gone through medical examination in Sydney Recently ? How Long will it take to get any appointment from BUPA ( Sydney / Parramatta ) in current situation? 

I am waiting for my medical appointment. Any information will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone gone through medical examination in Sydney Recently ? How Long will it take to get any appointment from BUPA ( Sydney / Parramatta ) in current situation?
> 
> I am waiting for my medical appointment. Any information will be highly appreciated.


You have to apply and wait
Bupa will decide based on the rush they have at the hospitals 
Another person experience cannot be extrapolated by you on your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## livesimple

I am also facing issues to find a nominator. Can someone please guide?


----------



## Jan1983

livesimple said:


> I am also facing issues to find a nominator. Can someone please guide?


I don't want to sound rude, but if you struggle to find an individual or an organisation willing to nominate you, maybe this isn't the right visa for you?


----------



## livesimple

Sorry to say. Some people demotivate others you are one of them. BTW, we got ITA I am surprised how come the profile was selected.


----------



## Jan1983

livesimple said:


> Sorry to say. Some people demotivate others you are one of them. BTW, we got ITA I am surprised how come the profile was selected.


What's that got to do with demotivation? Having a nominator is a requirement for the visa. This thread contains info from several people how they found their nominator (organisations they work for, people they met at conferences, etc.). I'm not sure what else you really want. I think this visa is meant for people who - by means of professional or personal networks - know someone who can nominate them. If you don't, you can't apply for the visa.


----------



## livesimple

Read my response again. You will get an answer.


----------



## livesimple

And a few desi people give cheap advice.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

livesimple said:


> And a few desi people give cheap advice.


Hey livesimple

I'm not sure how this would work, but since you already have an invite, you can reach out to your potential workplaces in Australia. Make a draft message about how the visa is, you've been invited to apply by the govt etc. Ask them if the company would be willing to nominate you, because on reaching shores you can potentially work with them. This would make a lot of sense if you are a tech talent.

Another approach would be to find people in your field, who were selected through GTI. Maybe on this forum etc, and show them your work, and ask them if they'd be willing to nominate you. These are just a couple of ideas in my mind.

Good luck with your search. Hope you find someone.


----------



## MN8

livesimple said:


> Sorry to say. Some people demotivate others you are one of them. BTW, we got ITA I am surprised how come the profile was selected.


Hi mate,
Congrats on the invite. Can you share what's your profile and how long it took for an invite after contact form submission?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## livesimple

Many thanks to you completenonsensewhat. I appreciate your response. Quick Intro:- I always worked for Global 100 companies. Currently, I am working in Cyber Security space and having recommendation letters from Program Managers/Directors from European/American banks in this field. I am located in US. It would be great if someone nominates me or could help me to find the nominator in this field. I would be happy to share my credentials and work. I've also started reaching out to Australian firms as well. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Zeppelin

Hi has anyone been granted a UID during the last few days?


----------



## muds

livesimple said:


> Many thanks to you completenonsensewhat. I appreciate your response. Quick Intro:- I always worked for Global 100 companies. Currently, I am working in Cyber Security space and having recommendation letters from Program Managers/Directors from European/American banks in this field. I am located in US. It would be great if someone nominates me or could help me to find the nominator in this field. I would be happy to share my credentials and work. I've also started reaching out to Australian firms as well. Thanks again for your help!


Hey

I am afraid, although you seem to flare up when people tell you an unfavorable situation but truth is you need to have someone/company to nominate you before you intend to apply for.


Nomination form reads..

When you lodge this form you should attach:

• a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s 

achievements in their field;

• details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your 

common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 16 

or 25); 

• relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine 

articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about 

the applicant; and

• details of employment arrangements or other assistance used 

to help establish the applicant.

Do you think someone who hasn't worked with you in past or doesn't know you personally will go legal to claim above for you?

Better would be find either an ex colleague or ex company who have their office in oz

Soliciting nomination here wont work.. 

Rest if you wish to try, Good Luck!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmctrm7979

Zeppelin said:


> Hi has anyone been granted a UID during the last few days?


I just got an invitation today after long waiting for 20 days


----------



## livesimple

Actually, you are right. Thank you so much for the detailed explanation.


----------



## scborty1612

livesimple said:


> Many thanks to you completenonsensewhat. I appreciate your response. Quick Intro:- I always worked for Global 100 companies. Currently, I am working in Cyber Security space and having recommendation letters from Program Managers/Directors from European/American banks in this field. I am located in US. It would be great if someone nominates me or could help me to find the nominator in this field. I would be happy to share my credentials and work. I've also started reaching out to Australian firms as well. Thanks again for your help!


Is your ITA meant for some other visa, or did you already receive a UID for through the GTIP contact form - if yes, how did you manage to get the UID without a nominator?

As you are working in one of the Global 100 companies, it's highly likely that the same company (or any companies it acquired) is operating in Australia. You may approach the Australian HR to manage the nomination.


----------



## rmctrm7979

I have received UID just today and want to share some information about GTIP

EOI submitted 11 Mar
UID received 1 Apr

I have Australian PhD degree and recently started working in an industry in the field of energy sector.

I have received some of scholarship during PhD and awards of poster and oral presentation also during PhD period.
I have about 15+ publications published in international journals.

Have also work experiences in national institutes and university as a research assistant.

Now i will start collecting all the documents for lodging. 

I was told that Global Talent support team aims to provide outcomes of EOI within 2weeks but due to the pandemic from corona-virus, it is expected to take approx. 3weeks to get the outcomes
So, just be patient and good luck


----------



## sgooba

have anyone got a grant for 858 so far?


----------



## Smai

rmctrm7979 said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi has anyone been granted a UID during the last few days?
> 
> 
> 
> I just got an invitation today after long waiting for 20 days
Click to expand...

 Congrats mate. Did you get a call before getting your UID?


----------



## Smai

rmctrm7979 said:


> I have received UID just today and want to share some information about GTIP
> 
> EOI submitted 11 Mar
> UID received 1 Apr
> 
> I have Australian PhD degree and recently started working in an industry in the field of energy sector.
> 
> I have received some of scholarship during PhD and awards of poster and oral presentation also during PhD period.
> I have about 15+ publications published in international journals.
> 
> Have also work experiences in national institutes and university as a research assistant.
> 
> Now i will start collecting all the documents for lodging.
> 
> I was told that Global Talent support team aims to provide outcomes of EOI within 2weeks but due to the pandemic from corona-virus, it is expected to take approx. 3weeks to get the outcomes
> So, just be patient and good luck


 Thanks for sharing and congrats


----------



## Zeppelin

rmctrm7979 said:


> I have received UID just today and want to share some information about GTIP
> 
> EOI submitted 11 Mar
> UID received 1 Apr
> 
> I have Australian PhD degree and recently started working in an industry in the field of energy sector.
> 
> I have received some of scholarship during PhD and awards of poster and oral presentation also during PhD period.
> I have about 15+ publications published in international journals.
> 
> Have also work experiences in national institutes and university as a research assistant.
> 
> Now i will start collecting all the documents for lodging.
> 
> I was told that Global Talent support team aims to provide outcomes of EOI within 2weeks but due to the pandemic from corona-virus, it is expected to take approx. 3weeks to get the outcomes
> So, just be patient and good luck



Congratulations and Thank you very much for sharing all these details.


----------



## Gunath

sgooba said:


> have anyone got a grant for 858 so far?


Yep
I submitted on 30 March 2020 night, and received the granted email 31 March 2020 evening. It's a high-speed PR pathway.


----------



## Zeppelin

Gunath said:


> sgooba said:
> 
> 
> 
> have anyone got a grant for 858 so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> I submitted on 30 March 2020 night, and received the granted email 31 March 2020 evening. It's a high-speed PR pathway.
Click to expand...

Hi Congratulations. Can you give us a glimpse of your timeline from the start. Also how long did it take for you to get a UID?


----------



## Gunath

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Congratulations. Can you give us a glimpse of your timeline from the start. Also how long did it take for you to get a UID?


Here's my timeline.
22/02 - Submit EOI
27/02 - Received UID 
from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
30/03 - submit a completed application
31/03 - 858 Grant

I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.


----------



## Zeppelin

Gunath said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congratulations. Can you give us a glimpse of your timeline from the start. Also how long did it take for you to get a UID?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 22/02 - Submit EOI
> 27/02 - Received UID
> from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
> 30/03 - submit a completed application
> 31/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gunath. This information is very helpful. Could you kindly let us know whether everyone has to submit the forms 1221 and 80? I know about 1000 and 47sv but not sure of the rest. Thanks again.


----------



## HT12

*Ht12*



Gunath said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 22/02 - Submit EOI
> 27/02 - Received UID
> from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
> 30/03 - submit a completed application
> 31/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.


Hi, Congrats and thanks for sharing the detail,
what do you mean submitted to immiaccount? Do you mean you lodged through immiaccount? what was the date of your lodgment? any case officer contacted you for requesting more information?

Thanks


----------



## shelley_Aus

Gunath said:


> Yep
> I submitted on 30 March 2020 night, and received the granted email 31 March 2020 evening. It's a high-speed PR pathway.


Wow, congratulations,
I have submitted my 858 application on 11 March and provided all documents (PC, medical check etc.), but still did not receive the grant.


----------



## JackR2RS

Gunath said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congratulations. Can you give us a glimpse of your timeline from the start. Also how long did it take for you to get a UID?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 22/02 - Submit EOI
> 27/02 - Received UID
> from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
> 30/03 - submit a completed application
> 31/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.
Click to expand...

Congrats mate! How did you apply for medical before application lodgement on immiaccount??
As I know you fisrt need to get HAP ID!


----------



## NB

JackR2RS said:


> Congrats mate! How did you apply for medical before application lodgement on immiaccount??
> As I know you fisrt need to get HAP ID!


You can generate a hap id at any point of time through Immiaccount 
You need not wait for an invite 

Cheers


----------



## JackR2RS

Gunath said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congratulations. Can you give us a glimpse of your timeline from the start. Also how long did it take for you to get a UID?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 22/02 - Submit EOI
> 27/02 - Received UID
> from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
> 30/03 - submit a completed application
> 31/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.
Click to expand...




NB said:


> JackR2RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate! How did you apply for medical before application lodgement on immiaccount??
> As I know you fisrt need to get HAP ID!
> 
> 
> 
> You can generate a hap id at any point of time through Immiaccount
> You need not wait for an invite
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Thanks NB! 

Gunath, would you be able to let us know your profile? 
In the invitation email, were you asked to lodge through immiaccount or through GTI webpage?
and finally I'm curious to know why you hesitated from 15/03 till 30/03 for your submission? was there any specific issue for this visa?
And honestly, to me it's very weird that they checked all your documents in just one day! One guess can be the UID priority! maybe based om your profile you've been assigned higher priority UID!


Thanks


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Hey Shelley,

I submitted my app on 26 March 2020 & got a S56 request on 27 March 2020, for a health check and AFP. Now I can't do a health-check anymore so I am still waiting. 

Has your application moved to the Initial Assessment stage?


----------



## kundikoi

Gunath said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 22/02 - Submit EOI
> 27/02 - Received UID
> from 28/02 to 15/02 - collect all required docs (Police check, Medical, certificates etc)
> 30/03 - submit a completed application
> 31/03 - 858 Grant
> 
> I doubled checked all the documents before submitting the application. First submitted to the immiaccount all the docs, and then submitted some required docs (passport photos, 1000,47SV, 1221, 80 forms) (1221,80 forms for the partner also) to the GTI contact form.


congrats but are you sure it's 858 that you've been granted and not the Bridging visa while you await the outcome  if it's indeed 858, when did you get your valid application acknowledgment?

1 biz day is barely enough to stock up on toilet paper these days, let alone conduct actual checks and verification of the submitted docs.

for everyone else's benefit - this may indeed be an exceptional case, but you're still better off sticking to the actual timelines of the vast majority of folks on this board (which is ~2-4 weeks from application to final grant).


----------



## kundikoi

johnyjohny said:


> Any ideas on how one can get endorsed by an Australian organization for those applicants based outside of Australia. As per the prerequisite, there should be an Australian nominator. This is not so challenging for applicants currently living in Australia, but for applicants outside Australia(who have no contacts in Australia) would be a daunting task....almost seems impossible.
> 
> Any advise would be highly appreciated.





kundikoi said:


> Impossible is nothing
> 
> I'd start with Bacon's law - and, imho, if one can't figure this one out, said one should probably look into other visa options that may be more suitable.


bump :ranger::juggle::focus:


----------



## Tahir Ali

Hi,

Have you submitted forms 1221 and Form 80 with your application.? Have you completed your medical ?


----------



## Tahir Ali

*Medical Examination*



completenonsensewhat said:


> Hey Shelley,
> 
> I submitted my app on 26 March 2020 & got a S56 request on 27 March 2020, for a health check and AFP. Now I can't do a health-check anymore so I am still waiting.
> 
> Has your application moved to the Initial Assessment stage?




Hi,

Have you submitted forms 1221 and Form 80 with your application.? Have you completed your medical ?


----------



## a4arunav

completenonsensewhat said:


> Hey Shelley,
> 
> I submitted my app on 26 March 2020 & got a S56 request on 27 March 2020, for a health check and AFP. Now I can't do a health-check anymore so I am still waiting.
> 
> Has your application moved to the Initial Assessment stage?


Yes, it's the same for me. I'd submitted my application on 23rd March 2020.Received s56 request on the same day for AFP, India PCC & Medicals for both my wife and me. 

Yesterday, I mailed them AFP,India PCC and a snapshot of the mail that I got from Bupa that they are not accepting new appointments.

Today I got a reply from the CO:

"The Department is aware of the current delays that applicants are experiencing when contacting health providers due to the current health crisis and are granting applicant's 70 days to provide the outstanding requirements for their applications. Please contact the department if you require an extension beyond that"


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Did they ask you for a Indian PCC separately? My S56 just had two bullet points, one was the AFP and the other one was the Medical.


----------



## a4arunav

completenonsensewhat said:


> Did they ask you for a Indian PCC separately? My S56 just had two bullet points, one was the AFP and the other one was the Medical.


Alright. So you don't need Indian PCC. In my case it was explicitly mentioned.


----------



## Smai

completenonsensewhat said:


> Did they ask you for a Indian PCC separately? My S56 just had two bullet points, one was the AFP and the other one was the Medical.


Hi are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Yes I'm onshore. 

Arunav, I think I messaged you on discord. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunath

Zeppelin said:


> Thanks Gunath. This information is very helpful. Could you kindly let us know whether everyone has to submit the forms 1221 and 80? I know about 1000 and 47sv but not sure of the rest. Thanks again.


Thanks, mate 
You should submit 1221 and 80 forms for you all the applicants (for you, partner). Not sure for children. I think that it's not necessary if children are under 16. 
I submitted 1000 & 80 forms to the Global Talent contact form. not to the ImmiAccount.


----------



## Gunath

kundikoi said:


> congrats but are you sure it's 858 that you've been granted and not the Bridging visa while you await the outcome  if it's indeed 858, when did you get your valid application acknowledgment?
> 
> 1 biz day is barely enough to stock up on toilet paper these days, let alone conduct actual checks and verification of the submitted docs.
> 
> for everyone else's benefit - this may indeed be an exceptional case, but you're still better off sticking to the actual timelines of the vast majority of folks on this board (which is ~2-4 weeks from application to final grant).


Thanks, mate, 
Yep, it's 858. I didn't believe it once I got my grant email from the Homeaffairs. 
Valid application acknowledgment and the bringing visa notification were received within a few minutes. I think that it generates automatically. Bridging visa status was shown as NOT ACTIVE.
After getting the grant notification, I checked it through myVevo, and understood that it's a real notification. 

I believe that submitting all required documents (esp: Educational certificates, Health & police checks) with the application was an advantage for me. Then, VISA officer can check it quickly, doesn't want to request extra docs. If you send the health & police checks after applying, they need to reopen your application again and again. I guess that it takes some time for them.


----------



## Gunath

HT12 said:


> Hi, Congrats and thanks for sharing the detail,
> what do you mean submitted to immiaccount? Do you mean you lodged through immiaccount? what was the date of your lodgment? any case officer contacted you for requesting more information?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks,  when you are going to pay VISA fee, you should submit all your docs without some docs (passport size photos, 47SV, 1000,80 etc.) to the immiAccount. 
After receiving a valid receipt number, you should add this number to the 47SV form.
Then, you should submit passport size photos, 47SV, 1000,80 and more to the global talent contact form. 
My lodgment date is 30/3. They didn't request any information.


----------



## shelley_Aus

completenonsensewhat said:


> Hey Shelley,
> 
> I submitted my app on 26 March 2020 & got a S56 request on 27 March 2020, for a health check and AFP. Now I can't do a health-check anymore so I am still waiting.
> 
> Has your application moved to the Initial Assessment stage?


I submitted on 11 March through contact form not immi account (with attached police checks), so I cannot check the status of my application. 
They requested only for medical check and I did it. I don't think they want to ask for further documents, they told me they are finalizing my application but still no response.


----------



## JackR2RS

Gunath said:


> HT12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Congrats and thanks for sharing the detail,
> what do you mean submitted to immiaccount? Do you mean you lodged through immiaccount? what was the date of your lodgment? any case officer contacted you for requesting more information?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you are going to pay VISA fee, you should submit all your docs without some docs (passport size photos, 47SV, 1000,80 etc.) to the immiAccount.
> After receiving a valid receipt number, you should add this number to the 47SV form.
> Then, you should submit passport size photos, 47SV, 1000,80 and more to the global talent contact form.
> My lodgment date is 30/3. They didn't request any information.
Click to expand...

Gunath, would you be able to let us know your profile?

why you hesitated from 15/03 till 30/03 for your submission? was there any specific issue for this visa?


----------



## a4arunav

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yes I'm onshore.
> 
> Arunav, I think I messaged you on discord.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Oh is it.. Got a new phone and haven't installed that app yet. I'll try reinstalling it.


----------



## scborty1612

Gunath said:


> Thanks, mate,
> Yep, it's 858. I didn't believe it once I got my grant email from the Homeaffairs.
> Valid application acknowledgment and the bringing visa notification were received within a few minutes. I think that it generates automatically. Bridging visa status was shown as NOT ACTIVE.
> After getting the grant notification, I checked it through myVevo, and understood that it's a real notification.
> 
> I believe that submitting all required documents (esp: Educational certificates, Health & police checks) with the application was an advantage for me. Then, VISA officer can check it quickly, doesn't want to request extra docs. If you send the health & police checks after applying, they need to reopen your application again and again. I guess that it takes some time for them.


Congrats Gunath! It would be the quickest grant and showed the power of a decision ready application. I hope the others, who already have their applications submitted and are done with RFIs will get the grant soon. Lives of temporary visa holders are getting tougher as we speak.


----------



## CHINSA

Applied through contact form last Friday and got UID today. But the header says "unofficial". Did anyone get the same?


----------



## Smai

CHINSA said:


> Applied through contact form last Friday and got UID today. But the header says "unofficial". Did anyone get the same?


 Do you mind to tell us your profile? I applied 2 weeks ago but still nothing 😔


----------



## bezmam

Smai said:


> Do you mind to tell us your profile? I applied 2 weeks ago but still nothing 😔


CHINSA must be lucky, same here . I applied 2 weeks ago and nothing has come yet


----------



## Smai

bezmam said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind to tell us your profile? I applied 2 weeks ago but still nothing 😔
> 
> 
> 
> CHINSA must be lucky, same here . I applied 2 weeks ago and nothing has come yet
Click to expand...

 I hope we get response soon 🤞


----------



## bezmam

Smai said:


> I hope we get response soon 🤞


Let me know when you hear from them , i will do same.


----------



## Smai

bezmam said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get response soon 🤞
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you hear from them , i will do same.
Click to expand...

For sure, you too


----------



## CHINSA

Hi Smai,

Submitted my Ph.D. thesis last month. My field is Life science and I received a commonwealth IPRS (iRTP) scholarship to do my Ph.D. I have several publications and have presented posters in international conferences. Also, I have done multiple lab visits in USA. Received many awards/scholarships in India. 5 years of work experience in India as JRF/SRF.
I hope people with similar profiles will be eligible and will get the invite. Basically you need to write a good cover letter detailing your achievements like scholarships, academic awards, publications, conference participation, lab visits and finally emphasizing how you will be contributing to the Australian community. Attach documentary evidence, if possible.
All the best for others who have applied, don't lose hope.

EOI submitted 27 March 2020
UID received 3 April 2020


----------



## Smai

CHINSA said:


> Hi Smai,
> 
> Submitted my Ph.D. thesis last month. My field is Life science and I received a commonwealth IPRS (iRTP) scholarship to do my Ph.D. I have several publications and have presented posters in international conferences. Also, I have done multiple lab visits in USA. Received many awards/scholarships in India. 5
> years of work experience in India as
> JRF/SRF.
> I hope people with similar profiles will be eligible and will get the invite. Basically you need to write a good cover letter detailing your achievements like scholarships, academic awards, publications, conference participation, lab visits and finally emphasizing how you will be contributing to the Australian community. Attach documentary evidence, if possible.
> All the best for others who have applied, don't lose hope.
> 
> EOI submitted 27 March 2020
> UID received 3 April 2020


Many thanks for sharing this and congrats bro.


----------



## CHINSA

Smai said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Smai,
> 
> Submitted my Ph.D. thesis last month. My field is Life science and I received a commonwealth IPRS (iRTP) scholarship to do my Ph.D. I have several publications and have presented posters in international conferences. Also, I have done multiple lab visits in USA. Received many awards/scholarships in India. 5
> years of work experience in India as
> JRF/SRF.
> I hope people with similar profiles will be eligible and will get the invite. Basically you need to write a good cover letter detailing your achievements like scholarships, academic awards, publications, conference participation, lab visits and finally emphasizing how you will be contributing to the Australian community. Attach documentary evidence, if possible.
> All the best for others who have applied, don't lose hope.
> 
> EOI submitted 27 March 2020
> UID received 3 April 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for sharing this and congrats bro.
Click to expand...

Thanks man.


----------



## Tahir Ali

''Our contact centre staff will be contacting people who have submitted the expression of interest form online, based on the priorities of the Department of Home Affairs.
If you do not receive a call within 5 working days this will mean that your application has not been prioritised and someone will contact you at a later date when more appointments come available.''


From Bupa Medical Visa Services.


----------



## Tahir Ali

a4arunav said:


> Oh is it.. Got a new phone and haven't installed that app yet. I'll try reinstalling it.


Arunav,any update regarding Medical ? Have you received call from BUPA ?


----------



## CHINSA

Tahir Ali said:


> ''Our contact centre staff will be contacting people who have submitted the expression of interest form online, based on the priorities of the Department of Home Affairs.
> If you do not receive a call within 5 working days this will mean that your application has not been prioritised and someone will contact you at a later date when more appointments come available.''
> 
> 
> From Bupa Medical Visa Services.


Did U generate hap ID for 858 before lodging?. I tried looking into health declaration but I can see only a few visas like 189, 190 but not 858. Bupa specifically ask for Visa subclass. I don't know if creating hap ID with other visa subclass would result in bupa not calling me for the assessment.


----------



## Tahir Ali

a4arunav said:


> Oh is it.. Got a new phone and haven't installed that app yet. I'll try reinstalling it.





CHINSA said:


> Did U generate hap ID for 858 before lodging?. I tried looking into health declaration but I can see only a few visas like 189, 190 but not 858. Bupa specifically ask for Visa subclass. I don't know if creating hap ID with other visa subclass would result in bupa not calling me for the assessment.


No , Its generate automatically after lodging visa. I am also waiting for BUPA appointment.


----------



## tahaguas

I got my visa! 

It has been really helpful to have your experiences here. The information in this forum were really great and gives big hope to others in the race. 

All the best!


----------



## 4Rass

*Eoi*



Abdulk084 said:


> I expressed my EOI on 11th March.
> I am still waiting for getting UID as of 18 March today.
> 
> I am in the last stage of my Ph.D. in Australia. I have a couple of publications, international recognitions and grants in AI and Data Science.


Hi Abdul, can you please update have you received your EOI.
I have almost same profile as you, last year PhD with publications, presentations, etc.

Was wondering do they invite last year PhD student as well? I submitted my EOI 26 March and no contact yet...

Thanks anyone helps


----------



## anirudh.mehta

tahaguas said:


> I got my visa!
> 
> It has been really helpful to have your experiences here. The information in this forum were really great and gives big hope to others in the race.
> 
> All the best!


Mind sharing your timeline with us as it will help evaluate how much time it is taking with Covid situation around? Thanks


----------



## tahaguas

anirudh.mehta said:


> Mind sharing your timeline with us as it will help evaluate how much time it is taking with Covid situation around? Thanks


Well, I was invited to apply in two working days after the EOI then I did my application in the third day. I was requested to provide my PCC which took 3 weeks to get. Soon I sent my PCC, the email with grant came within 30 min. 
When I think the situation now, I could have been granted in the fourth or so day if I were able to provide the PCC on time.

Cheers,


----------



## anirudh.mehta

tahaguas said:


> Well, I was invited to apply in two working days after the EOI then I did my application in the third day. I was requested to provide my PCC which took 3 weeks to get. Soon I sent my PCC, the email with grant came within 30 min.
> When I think the situation now, I could have been granted in the fourth or so day if I were able to provide the PCC on time.
> 
> Cheers,


Oh wow- 30 minutes, Awesome. Did you apply for subclass 124 or 858?


----------



## JackR2RS

tahaguas said:


> Well, I was invited to apply in two working days after the EOI then I did my application in the third day. I was requested to provide my PCC which took 3 weeks to get. Soon I sent my PCC, the email with grant came within 30 min.
> When I think the situation now, I could have been granted in the fourth or so day if I were able to provide the PCC on time.
> 
> Cheers,


you mean you got it on weekend? do they issue a visa on the weekend as well?


----------



## JackR2RS

scborty1612 said:


> Congrats Gunath! It would be the quickest grant and showed the power of a decision ready application. I hope the others, who already have their applications submitted and are done with RFIs will get the grant soon. Lives of temporary visa holders are getting tougher as we speak.



I'm sorry to say it but I think getting a visa in just one day is a big lie! I don't know what could be a reason for this lie! but I cannot accept this as Gunath is not clarifying and responding to our questions!


----------



## tahaguas

anirudh.mehta said:


> Oh wow- 30 minutes, Awesome. Did you apply for subclass 124 or 858?


124, the issue now is, I can not go at this time - Covid


----------



## tahaguas

JackR2RS said:


> you mean you got it on weekend? do they issue a visa on the weekend as well?


Surprisingly, yes they do on Saturdays. Mine came on last Saturday


----------



## CHINSA

Tahir Ali said:


> No , Its generate automatically after lodging visa. I am also waiting for BUPA appointment.


Thanks Tahir.


----------



## bezmam

tahaguas said:


> 124, the issue now is, I can not go at this time - Covid


congrats tahaguas , Can you tell us glimpse of your profile ?


----------



## tahaguas

bezmam said:


> congrats tahaguas , Can you tell us glimpse of your profile ?


Fresh PhD graduate in mining from a famous European university with only few publications and an award. I did part of my PhD in Syd University as an exchange student and was able to have the nomination letter from my supervisor in Sydney Uni.


----------



## bezmam

tahaguas said:


> Fresh PhD graduate in mining from a famous European university with only few publications and an award. I did part of my PhD in Syd University as an exchange student and was able to have the nomination letter from my supervisor in Sydney Uni.


Thanks , congrats again!


----------



## shelley_Aus

tahaguas said:


> Well, I was invited to apply in two working days after the EOI then I did my application in the third day. I was requested to provide my PCC which took 3 weeks to get. Soon I sent my PCC, the email with grant came within 30 min.
> When I think the situation now, I could have been granted in the fourth or so day if I were able to provide the PCC on time.
> 
> Cheers,


Wow, That's great. 
I am now waiting for more than three weeks although I have provided all the required documents including medical examination results and police checks


----------



## tahaguas

shelley_Aus said:


> Wow, That's great.
> I am now waiting for more than three weeks although I have provided all the required documents including medical examination results and police checks


Don't worry, the good news will come soon, next few days


----------



## scborty1612

JackR2RS said:


> I'm sorry to say it but I think getting a visa in just one day is a big lie! I don't know what could be a reason for this lie! but I cannot accept this as Gunath is not clarifying and responding to our questions!


Well anyone is not obliged to answer or justify his/her claims - the participation in this forum is purely voluntary and as a means to help each other. After the DTV lodgement process becomes online, we have some quick grants; very recently someone received the grant within 30-minutes of final submission, and my one came in the 2nd day of medical submission) - seems really depends on who is handling the perspective case. A one-day grant is a likely possibility now.
We all should be patient and compassionate to others.


----------



## a4arunav

Tahir Ali said:


> Arunav,any update regarding Medical ? Have you received call from BUPA ?


Not yet. It's been 1 week now.


----------



## a4arunav

scborty1612 said:


> Well anyone is not obliged to answer or justify his/her claims - the participation in this forum is purely voluntary and as a means to help each other. After the DTV lodgement process becomes online, we have some quick grants; very recently someone received the grant within 30-minutes of final submission, and my one came in the 2nd day of medical submission) - seems really depends on who is handling the perspective case. A one-day grant is a likely possibility now.
> We all should be patient and compassionate to others.



I agree.. Additionally, one day grant is definitely possible for this visa type. 
I got a reply from the CO the very next day after my application submission. CO clearly mentioned that they now only need medical results to finalize the application. Even that was surprising because I had provided a long list of documents (2 form 1000s),statements and many pdfs with proofs of awards etc.. Yes they did analyse all that in just 1 day.


----------



## ABCN

shelley_Aus said:


> Wow, That's great.
> I am now waiting for more than three weeks although I have provided all the required documents including medical examination results and police checks


I also submitted all the required docs about three weeks ago, and I am also waiting for their final decision. I applied for visa 124 (offshore). I think that for offshore applicants they may inform us after the situation with covid-19 goes back to normal. However, an offshore applicant in this forum just told that he/she received the grant last week. If this is true, then the visa grants may not be affected by the situation with covid-19.


----------



## shelley_Aus

ABCN said:


> I also submitted all the required docs about three weeks ago, and I am also waiting for their final decision. I applied for visa 124 (offshore). I think that for offshore applicants they may inform us after the situation with covid-19 goes back to normal. However, an offshore applicant in this forum just told that he/she received the grant last week. If this is true, then the visa grants may not be affected by the situation with covid-19.


I am an onshore applicant. Hope to receive our grants very soon.


----------



## jason2002628

*requested for more materials*

I submitted the application on 4th March offshore and I got an email requesting more information on the following topic. Any advice on it? thank you!

Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
You need to provide evidence that your settlement in Australia will benefit the Australian community (not only yourself, your nominator or prospective employer).
Benefits could be economic, social or cultural.
Examples of the types of evidence you could provide include:
✃
✃
✃
Evidence you have created a product/ advancement that is unique, cutting edge in nature
Evidence your research fills a significant knowledge gap and will be of benefit to industry
Evidence of your involvement in a start-up.


----------



## nahid

Has anyone received invitation/ identification number as PhD student submitting thesis within 6 months? I have applied on 18th March with an evidence from my univ (University of Sydney) that I will submit my thesis by or before September 20, 2020 reflecting that my submission is going to be within 6 months. Note that I have applied for 858 onshore.
Thanks in advance.

It has been 2 weeks and I am waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Smai

Just got my UID number


----------



## JackR2RS

*JackR2RS*



a4arunav said:


> I agree.. Additionally, one day grant is definitely possible for this visa type.
> I got a reply from the CO the very next day after my application submission. CO clearly mentioned that they now only need medical results to finalize the application. Even that was surprising because I had provided a long list of documents (2 form 1000s),statements and many pdfs with proofs of awards etc.. Yes they did analyse all that in just 1 day.


So would you justify why there is such a strange difference between applications!
most of the applications are still under process although all required documents are submitter after CO contact!

If one day grant is possible, there should be a reasonable explanation for those who are waiting for 2 3 weeks now!


----------



## a4arunav

JackR2RS said:


> So would you justify why there is such a strange difference between applications!
> most of the applications are still under process although all required documents are submitter after CO contact!
> 
> If one day grant is possible, there should be a reasonable explanation for those who are waiting for 2 3 weeks now!


Why would I justify that? Did I say that everyone would get their grants in 1 day? I just said that 1 day grant is possible. I know lot of applicants who got their 189 grants in 2-3 months. Also there were applicants who got in 14 months. Does that make sense to you ?


----------



## livesimple

Can some please help with Form 1000? I am looking for verbiage. What is to be included? Can you please help?

Thank you


----------



## JackR2RS

a4arunav said:


> Why would I justify that? Did I say that everyone would get their grants in 1 day? I just said that 1 day grant is possible. I know lot of applicants who got their 189 grants in 2-3 months. Also there were applicants who got in 14 months. Does that make sense to you ?


Yes, it does! 189 is completely different from 858.
In most cases, 189 needs clearance that takes a long time depending on applicant circumstances.


----------



## livesimple

Can someone please help with Form 1000? I am looking for verbiage. What is to be included? Can you please help?

Thank you


----------



## a4arunav

JackR2RS said:


> Yes, it does! 189 is completely different from 858.
> In most cases, 189 needs clearance that takes a long time depending on applicant circumstances.


You missed my point buddy. I am not comparing 189 and 858, I said there is a difference in timeline even for same visa type. You said 1 day grant is a lie, I said that it is possible. You didn't get in in a day that doesn't mean others can't/didn't. 

According to you all 858 grants should have same timeline. If not then it deserves a justification.


----------



## JackR2RS

a4arunav said:


> You missed my point buddy. I am not comparing 189 and 858, I said there is a difference in timeline even for same visa type. You said 1 day grant is a lie, I said that it is possible. You didn't get in in a day that doesn't mean others can't/didn't.
> 
> According to you all 858 grants should have same timeline. If not then it deserves a justification.


What I say is clear and simple "Checking all docs in one day is impossible".
SO, consequently granting a visa in one day is the same!


----------



## a4arunav

JackR2RS said:


> What I say is clear and simple "Checking all docs in one day is impossible".
> SO, consequently granting a visa in one day is the same!


That's your assumption buddy. Nobody owes you a justification. Take what info you feel is imp and ignore the rest. It's an open forum, Nobody is here to justify the veracity of their claim. Leave it to DIBP.


----------



## CHINSA

Smai said:


> Just got my UID number


 Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## Smai

CHINSA said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my UID number
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks man. Getting ready for the rest of process.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maees

Hi there,
Can you please tell how many days it is taking during this covid 19 to issue UID number after loding EOI ?
And everyone should get a phone call about this or just through email ?

Thanks 
Please share experience,
Regards,
Faheem


----------



## livesimple

Can someone share form 1000 verbiage? I was wondering what is to be included in this? Please help


----------



## johnyjohny

livesimple said:


> Can someone share form 1000 verbiage? I was wondering what is to be included in this? Please help


@livesimple - Did you manage to find a nominator ?


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> Can someone share form 1000 verbiage? I was wondering what is to be included in this? Please help


Can someone please explain the meaning of verbiage to me in the context of the post
Lack of knowledge of this word probably cost me the 1 point from scoring a prefect 90 in ptea 

The post reminds me of Shashi Tharoor, a politician in india

Cheers


----------



## livesimple

I am still in a conversation with an Australian firm. I would appreciate it if someone can provide verbiage. Feel free to skip your personal information. Thank you


----------



## livesimple

I meant the content of Form 1000 which is to be filled by the nominator


----------



## tahaguas

NB said:


> Can someone please explain the meaning of verbiage to me in the context of the post
> Lack of knowledge of this word probably cost me the 1 point from scoring a prefect 90 in ptea
> 
> The post reminds me of Shashi Tharoor, a politician in india
> 
> Cheers


Am still wondering with it -verbiage, and it makes it so strange for a man with this vocabulary skills to look for help


----------



## livesimple

Thank you


----------



## pr_858

nahid said:


> Has anyone received invitation/ identification number as PhD student submitting thesis within 6 months? I have applied on 18th March with an evidence from my univ (University of Sydney) that I will submit my thesis by or before September 20, 2020 reflecting that my submission is going to be within 6 months. Note that I have applied for 858 onshore.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> It has been 2 weeks and I am waiting for the outcome.


I am on the same boat. Applied on 18 March, and submitting my thesis in August. Haven't received any update after EoI. 

Let me know if you hear any news, and I will do the same.


----------



## Maees

Usually, what is the average time of receiving inivitation after submitting EOI? I can see it is a minimum of 7 days in this group in this CoVID 19 situation any idea ?ANyone who applied and got in april 2020?


----------



## Maees

pr_858 said:


> I am on the same boat. Applied on 18 March, and submitting my thesis in August. Haven't received any update after EoI.
> 
> Let me know if you hear any news, and I will do the same.



Usually, what is the average time of receiving inivitation after submitting EOI? I can see it is a minimum of 7 days in this group in this CoVID 19 situation any idea ?ANyone who applied and got in april 2020?


----------



## Maees

pr_858 said:


> I am on the same boat. Applied on 18 March, and submitting my thesis in August. Haven't received any update after EoI.
> 
> Let me know if you hear any news, and I will do the same.


And do you know that everyone should get a phone call about this or just through email after submitting EOI ?


----------



## pr_858

Maees said:


> And do you know that everyone should get a phone call about this or just through email after submitting EOI ?


As far as I know, you only get communication via email. Nobody I know got a phone call.


----------



## kundikoi

tahaguas said:


> Am still wondering with it -verbiage, and it makes it so strange for a man with this vocabulary skills to look for help


in a literal manner and sense, my humble self is moving from side to side uncontrollably on the lower surface of a room, while making the spontaneous sounds and movements of the face and body that are the instinctive expressions of lively amusement!


----------



## Smai

Maees said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please tell how many days it is taking during this covid 19 to issue UID number after loding EOI ?
> And everyone should get a phone call about this or just through email ?
> 
> Thanks
> Please share experience,
> Regards,
> Faheem


For me took 12 working days. 
EOI 22 Mar
UID 7 Apr


----------



## Abdulk084

Hi,

My nominator is struggling to sign the form 1000 digitally. Is it okay If my nominator prints the form 1000, fill it with a pen and sign it? Then scan it and send it to me?


----------



## trienchieu12

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My nominator is struggling to sign the form 1000 digitally. Is it okay If my nominator prints the form 1000, fill it with a pen and sign it? Then scan it and send it to me?


Yes, fill it with a pen, sign, hen scan it and send it to you. The Immi system also suggest you do that as it does not allow encrypted pdf file.


----------



## Zeppelin

Hi all,
Did anyone do a health examination at BUPA recently after getting the HAP ID? Anyone has an idea on the timeline? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smai

NB said:


> JackR2RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate! How did you apply for medical before application lodgement on immiaccount??
> As I know you fisrt need to get HAP ID!
> 
> 
> 
> You can generate a hap id at any point of time through Immiaccount
> You need not wait for an invite
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hey bro how can I generate a HAP ID through Immiaccount can you please advise?
Thanks


----------



## NB

Smai said:


> Hey bro how can I generate a HAP ID through Immiaccount can you please advise?
> Thanks


Go to the list of visas in Immiaccount 
Under that you will find medicals tab
Click on it and add the names of all the applicants 

https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/

Cheers


----------



## Abdulk084

Hi,

Thanks for your help in advance. 

I am filling the information online via immi account. I need to fill "occupation name (ANZSCO)" and there is nothing like Data Science/Advanced digital etc. I wonder what field should I select?

I am a graduating Ph.D. student who already received global talent unique identifier number in data science and AI.

Anyone with a similar situation as I?


----------



## Abdulk084

HI,

Regarding generating HAP ID , there is no option of the 858 or 124 in the drop-down list.

Thanks


----------



## Abdulk084

NB said:


> Go to the list of visas in Immiaccount
> Under that you will find medicals tab
> Click on it and add the names of all the applicants
> 
> 
> Cheers


HI,

Regarding generating HAP ID , there is no option of the 858 or 124 in the drop-down list.

Thanks


----------



## bezmam

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> I am filling the information online via immi account. I need to fill "occupation name (ANZSCO)" and there is nothing like Data Science/Advanced digital etc. I wonder what field should I select?
> 
> I am a graduating Ph.D. student who already received global talent unique identifier number in data science and AI.
> 
> Anyone with a similar situation as I?


Hi Abdulk084 , Can you tell us your timeline for getting UID ? 

Thank you


----------



## Abdulk084

bezmam said:


> Hi Abdulk084 , Can you tell us your timeline for getting UID ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

It took around 25 days to receive my UID.


----------



## Smai

NB said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro how can I generate a HAP ID through Immiaccount can you please advise?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the list of visas in Immiaccount
> Under that you will find medicals tab
> Click on it and add the names of all the applicants
> 
> 
> https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Thanks for reply but Distinguished talent (858) is not on the list 😞


----------



## NB

Smai said:


> Thanks for reply but Distinguished talent (858) is not on the list 😞


190 is also not there but applicants use the 189 option without a problem 

You can also use the 189 option but the only problem is that bupa will not give you a priority testing slot if you are in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## shawon04

Hi guys. I submitted my GTI EOI through online contact form, and have received an RFI yesterday, asking more information, reference letters, additional information on acheievements/awards, nominator's reference letter.

My question is that how should I provide all the RFI related documents? Is it only replying to that email or going to the GTI site as the email does not mention anything about replying? Can anybody highlight on that? Did anyone of you get an RFI, asking you to submit more information?


----------



## K.a11

Hi guys, 

I have a question regarding GTI EOI submission. I have heard that some applicants submit their applications by sending their documents to the email address provided by DHA ([email protected]) instead of using the online contact form. Is it true? and if I want to submit an EOI, what documents are required for the first stage? 
Should I provide any recommendation letter from my nominator at this stage? 
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

shawon04 said:


> Hi guys. I submitted my GTI EOI through online contact form, and have received an RFI yesterday, asking more information, reference letters, additional information on acheievements/awards, nominator's reference letter.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is that how should I provide all the RFI related documents? Is it only replying to that email or going to the GTI site as the email does not mention anything about replying? Can anybody highlight on that? Did anyone of you get an RFI, asking you to submit more information?


Yes, I was asked for them. I just sent them as different files, where the title was the bullet point they mentioned. I dont think theres a standard format. Just compile them together and send them across by replying back to the same email.

And you have to first submit the EOI through the contact form. I havent seen or heard anyone recieving a reject email. But that can also be because everyone who posts here receives an email from them 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawon04

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yes, I was asked for them. I just sent them as different files, where the title was the bullet point they mentioned. I dont think theres a standard format. Just compile them together and send them across by replying back to the same email.
> 
> And you have to first submit the EOI through the contact form. I havent seen or heard anyone recieving a reject email. But that can also be because everyone who posts here receives an email from them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. Yes, first I have submitted EOI and then after some days, I was asked for RFI. Btw, do we need to change the subject of the email?? or just replying back will be good enough?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

shawon04 said:


> Thank you very much. Yes, first I have submitted EOI and then after some days, I was asked for RFI. Btw, do we need to change the subject of the email?? or just replying back will be good enough?


Just reply. I know it seems like a big deal to most of us, so we want to triple check everything

Treat it like applying to a university till the EOI stage and then dealing with the Govt after the UID. 



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdulk084

Hi,

I hope things are well and hope for everyone to receive positive news.

I am filling the information online via immi account for the visa after receiving my UID. After filling all the relevant info, now I need to upload all the documents.

There is no mention about form 80 and 1221. Do you think I need to upload them, if yes, where is the right place for them to be uploaded?

Thank You.


----------



## NB

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope things are well and hope for everyone to receive positive news.
> 
> I am filling the information online via immi account for the visa after receiving my UID. After filling all the relevant info, now I need to upload all the documents.
> 
> There is no mention about form 80 and 1221. Do you think I need to upload them, if yes, where is the right place for them to be uploaded?
> 
> Thank You.


Form 80 is generally asked from most applicants 
You can upload it under others if you don’t find a more suitable section

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope things are well and hope for everyone to receive positive news.
> 
> I am filling the information online via immi account for the visa after receiving my UID. After filling all the relevant info, now I need to upload all the documents.
> 
> There is no mention about form 80 and 1221. Do you think I need to upload them, if yes, where is the right place for them to be uploaded?
> 
> Thank You.


No, you don't have to (my experience)


----------



## Smai

NB said:


> Smai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply but Distinguished talent (858) is not on the list 😞
> 
> 
> 
> 190 is also not there but applicants use the 189 option without a problem
> 
> You can also use the 189 option but the only problem is that bupa will not give you a priority testing slot if you are in Australia
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> ''Our contact centre staff will be contacting people who have submitted the expression of interest form online, based on the priorities of the Department of Home Affairs.
> If you do not receive a call within 5 working days this will mean that your application has not been prioritised and someone will contact you at a later date when more appointments come available.''
> 
> 
> From Bupa Medical Visa Services.


Hi Tahir, 

Did you do your medical? Or else are you still waiting for Bupa medical visa services to give you an appointment? 


Thanks


----------



## Abdulk084

4Rass said:


> Hi Abdul, can you please update have you received your EOI.
> I have almost same profile as you, last year PhD with publications, presentations, etc.
> 
> Was wondering do they invite last year PhD student as well? I submitted my EOI 26 March and no contact yet...
> 
> Thanks anyone helps


Hi,

you should provide a letter that mentions that you will be submitting your thesis in the current semester.


----------



## Tahir Ali

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> Did you do your medical? Or else are you still waiting for Bupa medical visa services to give you an appointment?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I received call from BUPA and My medical will be on 14th April in Sydney city.


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tahir,
> 
> Did you do your medical? Or else are you still waiting for Bupa medical visa services to give you an appointment?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I received call from BUPA and My medical will be on 14th April in Sydney city.
Click to expand...

Hi Tahir, 

Thanks for the update. After applying for the medical appointment online how long did Bupa take to call you?


----------



## Tahir Ali

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> Thanks for the update. After applying for the medical appointment online how long did Bupa take to call you?


BUPA has taken two weeks .


----------



## anirudh.mehta

shelley_Aus said:


> Wow, That's great.
> I am now waiting for more than three weeks although I have provided all the required documents including medical examination results and police checks


Can I check if you received the grant already? It would be surprising to see 4 weeks of waiting.


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tahir,
> 
> Thanks for the update. After applying for the medical appointment online how long did Bupa take to call you?
> 
> 
> 
> BUPA has taken two weeks .
Click to expand...

Thanks Tahir


----------



## Lee0011

*Query regarding GTI*

Hi Guys,

I have 2 questions.

1. If I am doing a masters by research and planning to submit my thesis by July(4 months from now), Can I apply for this visa?

2.If I get rejected for this visa, Can I apply for the 485 Post graduate work permit or 189 later on? I am on student visa now. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shelley_Aus

anirudh.mehta said:


> Can I check if you received the grant already? It would be surprising to see 4 weeks of waiting.


Hi, 

No, I have not received my visa yet, it's almost 1 month now :noidea:


----------



## Himel109

nahid said:


> Has anyone received invitation/ identification number as PhD student submitting thesis within 6 months? I have applied on 18th March with an evidence from my univ (University of Sydney) that I will submit my thesis by or before September 20, 2020 reflecting that my submission is going to be within 6 months. Note that I have applied for 858 onshore.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> It has been 2 weeks and I am waiting for the outcome.


Hi, just wait, it could be 2-3 weeks depending on the sector and case officer.


----------



## Lee0011

I am doing masters by research and will provide a document from my Uni that I am going to submit my thesis by July 2020. But in the EOI I am not sure which option to choose.Can anyone please suggest. 

*Do you have a PhD, Masters or Honours qualification awarded in Australia or overseas in the last 3 years?* 
Yes
No
*Are you currently studying a PhD and will submit your thesis within the current semester? *
Yes
No
*Qualifications *
Doctorate
Masters
Bachelor degree
Other (provide details below)


----------



## anirudh.mehta

shelley_Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, I have not received my visa yet, it's almost 1 month now :noidea:


Wow, that is first. Did you try to check with Case Officer on the status?


----------



## NB

Lee0011 said:


> I am doing masters by research and will provide a document from my Uni that I am going to submit my thesis by July 2020. But in the EOI I am not sure which option to choose.Can anyone please suggest.
> 
> *Do you have a PhD, Masters or Honours qualification awarded in Australia or overseas in the last 3 years?*
> Yes
> No
> *Are you currently studying a PhD and will submit your thesis within the current semester? *
> Yes
> No
> *Qualifications *
> Doctorate
> Masters
> Bachelor degree
> Other (provide details below)


1. NO
2. Depends on whether the present semester ends before or after July 
3. Bachelors I presume

Cheers


----------



## ABCN

anirudh.mehta said:


> Wow, that is first. Did you try to check with Case Officer on the status?


I have not also yet received any outcome on my application. I submitted the requested info almost one month ago. But I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## Lee0011

Thanks a lot but I am masters student. And there is no option for ongoing masters student. It only says ongoing PhD students. Can you please help me out here what I should do? Thanks again


----------



## maj_ormun

*Has anyone granted a Visa recently?*

Hi There, 

I submitted my documents (the required more info such as health and police reports) on 17 March. Since then I have not received any updates. I submitted my application via the website (not the immi account), so I can't check the status of my application. Is anyone in a similar situation? 
Given that I received the UID within one week, and I received the bridging visa within 5 days, it sounds a bit unusual to wait for the visa for more than three weeks!! 
BTW: I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## scborty1612

Lee0011 said:


> Thanks a lot but I am masters student. And there is no option for ongoing masters student. It only says ongoing PhD students. Can you please help me out here what I should do? Thanks again


you can still submit your EOI even if you are a Masters student as you are currently holding a Bachelor degree. You can proceed with the actual visa application only when your EOI is accepted.

But please make sure to read and understand the requirements for GTIP first. You probably need to demonstrate your prominence through publications/awards or at least being a highly graded student. Perhaps, it's better to wait till your Masters is completed.


----------



## HT12

maj_ormun said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I submitted my documents (the required more info such as health and police reports) on 17 March. Since then I have not received any updates. I submitted my application via the website (not the immi account), so I can't check the status of my application. Is anyone in a similar situation?
> Given that I received the UID within one week, and I received the bridging visa within 5 days, it sounds a bit unusual to wait for the visa for more than three weeks!!
> BTW: I am an onshore applicant.


Hi,
same here, waiting for the visa for a month now, when did officer contact you?


----------



## maj_ormun

HT12 said:


> Hi,
> same here, waiting for the visa for a month now, when did officer contact you?


They contacted me on the 13th (March), for the last time!


----------



## HT12

maj_ormun said:


> They contacted me on the 13th (March), for the last time!


same here, I've applied through immiaccount though.


----------



## maj_ormun

HT12 said:


> same here, I've applied through immiaccount though.


I hope we receive the good news soon! What the immiaccount says about the status?


----------



## Lee0011

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. Depends on whether the present semester ends before or after July
> 3. Bachelors I presume
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. But I have another issue, mine is masters by research not PhD but I don't see any option for ongoing masters student in the contact form. Can you pls suggest? Thanks


----------



## HT12

maj_ormun said:


> I hope we receive the good news soon! What the immiaccount says about the status?


"Further assessment", same as any other application on Immiaccount when you provide additional document the status will be changed to further assessment.
and it says the estimated processing time 76 days to 17 months (same processing time that is mentioned for 858 visa on home affairs website)


----------



## kundikoi

Lee0011 said:


> Thanks a lot. But I have another issue, mine is masters by research not PhD but I don't see any option for ongoing masters student in the contact form. Can you pls suggest? Thanks


1. secure your Masters, then get a PhD, and *then *apply.
2. prove your international prominence and ability to earn above the threshold regardless of the degree. i got mine with a bachelors' only. 
3. research other visa options that may be more suitable.


----------



## anirudh.mehta

HT12 said:


> "Further assessment", same as any other application on Immiaccount when you provide additional document the status will be changed to further assessment.
> and it says the estimated processing time 76 days to 17 months (same processing time that is mentioned for 858 visa on home affairs website)


Did anyone else receive the Visa during the Covid period apart from the one that was approved in 30 minutes? Just worried now.


----------



## Lee0011

Thanks dear. 

When you got it with a Bachelor did you have a job offer which fulfilled the salary threshold or you showed them potential job opportunities which will meet the salary threshold?


----------



## Lee0011

I hold a Bachelor degree and fulfills other criteria but my Bachelor was done 4 years ago. Is that alright or it has be done within last 3 years?

Thanks a lot


----------



## kundikoi

Lee0011 said:


> Thanks dear.
> 
> When you got it with a Bachelor did you have a job offer which fulfilled the salary threshold or you showed them potential job opportunities which will meet the salary threshold?


you're welcome darling. I applied onshore and already held an above-threshold job at the point of application.



Lee0011 said:


> I hold a Bachelor degree and fulfills other criteria but my Bachelor was done 4 years ago. Is that alright or it has be done within last 3 years?


i'm not aware of any aging limitation on the degrees.


----------



## tahaguas

anirudh.mehta said:


> Did anyone else receive the Visa during the Covid period apart from the one that was approved in 30 minutes? Just worried now.


I see that the process has been seriously delayed in this Covid time and many of my friends are in your situation. How mine went through is surprising when I see other applications. Well ..tho I can't travel now.
Anyway, things will be alright very soon, just be patient dear!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Have people who applied through Immi still upload Form 40 and Form 47 as additional documents?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackR2RS

completenonsensewhat said:


> Have people who applied through Immi still upload Form 40 and Form 47 as additional documents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Is it requested to be uploaded?


----------



## shelley_Aus

maj_ormun said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I submitted my documents (the required more info such as health and police reports) on 17 March. Since then I have not received any updates. I submitted my application via the website (not the immi account), so I can't check the status of my application. Is anyone in a similar situation?
> Given that I received the UID within one week, and I received the bridging visa within 5 days, it sounds a bit unusual to wait for the visa for more than three weeks!!
> BTW: I am an onshore applicant.


I am in a similar situation, provided all documents on 16 March, but have not received the outcome yet, 
I am also an onshore applicant and applied through the contact form.


----------



## jason2002628

shelley_Aus said:


> I am in a similar situation, provided all documents on 16 March, but have not received the outcome yet,
> I am also an onshore applicant and applied through the contact form.
> 
> I submitted my supplemental materials as required last Friday.
> and today I get an email from them saying the following, as my wife needs to pay for the functional English test.
> 
> Due to COVID-19 we won’t request this payment until we are notified to progress with your visa application.


----------



## Zeppelin

jason2002628 said:


> shelley_Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a similar situation, provided all documents on 16 March, but have not received the outcome yet,
> I am also an onshore applicant and applied through the contact form.
> 
> I submitted my supplemental materials as required last Friday.
> and today I get an email from them saying the following, as my wife needs to pay for the functional English test.
> 
> Due to COVID-19 we won’t request this payment until we are notified to progress with your visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> Have you submitted your visa application, medical and the police reports?
> 
> Can you share your timeline with us please
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## shelley_Aus

jason2002628 said:


> shelley_Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a similar situation, provided all documents on 16 March, but have not received the outcome yet,
> I am also an onshore applicant and applied through the contact form.
> 
> I submitted my supplemental materials as required last Friday.
> and today I get an email from them saying the following, as my wife needs to pay for the functional English test.
> 
> Due to COVID-19 we won’t request this payment until we are notified to progress with your visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> May I know if you are an onshore applicant?or offshore?
Click to expand...


----------



## jason2002628

Zeppelin said:


> jason2002628 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> Have you submitted your visa application, medical and the police reports?
> 
> Can you share your timeline with us please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> EOI in :14th Feb
> Invitation on: 28th Feb
> Application submission: 4th. March
> Require for more information, such as medical and police report: 3, April
> Supplemental material submission: 10th.April
> Today from email:
> I have received your documents. All that is pending now is the functional English payment for your wife.
> Due to COVID-19 we won’t request this payment until we are notified to progress with your visa application.
> 
> BTW, I am an offshore applicant from China.
Click to expand...


----------



## GBSINGH

I have received an automatic reply for one of my email I sent on 7th April. The automatic response has a draft date of “ 27th March 2020” it says that services are temporarily stopped, extension will be given to those who have to submit rfi related additional docs. It also mentions that no need to contact the gti office they ll contact once service resume. 

So guys it’s wait n watch situation, fingers crossed


----------



## Alidigi2222

Hi, I want to apply for a 124 visa, but I have some ambiguities. Please guide me. First, I will briefly describe my situation and see if I am eligible or not, and then a few questions.
I will get my Ph.D. in electrical power engineering in next month. During my P.hD and master's degree, I was the first student in the class (1 out of 20). I have several Q1 articles, several ISI articles, and several international conference papers. I was a brilliant talent student in masters and I was accepted in PhD as a brilliant talent. I have 8 years of experience at the highest level of my field in the Ministry of Energy. I have successfully managed and managed several scientific and practical projects. And …
My questions
1. Am I generally eligible for GTIP? (I apply from Iran)
2. I have problem with nominator issue. My nominator is my friend which is my scientific colleague and he lives in Australia who has recently get HIS PR by 858 stream. He is a PhD graduate in my major from Brisbane university. We have several articles in common. He is not a university professor, but he teaches at the university and is the author of numerous articles in his major. Do you think he will be a good nominator for me? Actually I don’t have any other nominator.
3- The work process is a bit vague for me. Should we make a cover letter or a resume? Can you send me a sample?
4. in that section where you write up to 700 characters in the application online site, what exactly should we enter?
5- Is it possible that after issuing the invitation and providing all the documents, Visa not be issued just because the nominator is weak? I don’t have problem in EOI stage but after paying lodgment cost, its big loss for me if rejected just because nominator issue.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi, I want to apply for a 124 visa, but I have some ambiguities. Please guide me. First, I will briefly describe my situation and see if I am eligible or not, and then a few questions.
> I will get my Ph.D. in electrical power engineering in next month. During my P.hD and master's degree, I was the first student in the class (1 out of 20). I have several Q1 articles, several ISI articles, and several international conference papers. I was a brilliant talent student in masters and I was accepted in PhD as a brilliant talent. I have 8 years of experience at the highest level of my field in the Ministry of Energy. I have successfully managed and managed several scientific and practical projects. And …
> My questions
> 1. Am I generally eligible for GTIP? (I apply from Iran)
> 2. I have problem with nominator issue. My nominator is my friend which is my scientific colleague and he lives in Australia who has recently get HIS PR by 858 stream. He is a PhD graduate in my major from Brisbane university. We have several articles in common. He is not a university professor, but he teaches at the university and is the author of numerous articles in his major. Do you think he will be a good nominator for me? Actually I don’t have any other nominator.
> 3- The work process is a bit vague for me. Should we make a cover letter or a resume? Can you send me a sample?
> 4. in that section where you write up to 700 characters in the application online site, what exactly should we enter?
> 5- Is it possible that after issuing the invitation and providing all the documents, Visa not be issued just because the nominator is weak? I don’t have problem in EOI stage but after paying lodgment cost, its big loss for me if rejected just because nominator issue.


1. You are absolutely eligible and will probably check all the boxes
2. Yes, your friend sounds like exactly the kind of nominator they expect
3. Just write a paragraph explaining in brief your achievments, add additional docs about your papers etc, this will be same as 4.
5. I don't think you will get a rejection


----------



## HT12

GBSINGH said:


> I have received an automatic reply for one of my email I sent on 7th April. The automatic response has a draft date of “ 27th March 2020” it says that services are temporarily stopped, extension will be given to those who have to submit rfi related additional docs. It also mentions that no need to contact the gti office they ll contact once service resume.
> 
> So guys it’s wait n watch situation, fingers crossed


Hi There,
are you talking about invitation or visa? may I know if you're onshore or offshore? cause I know a couple of onshore visas have been granted recently.


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> 1. You are absolutely eligible and will probably check all the boxes
> 2. Yes, your friend sounds like exactly the kind of nominator they expect
> 3. Just write a paragraph explaining in brief your achievments, add additional docs about your papers etc, this will be same as 4.
> 5. I don't think you will get a rejection


1. I wouldn't be so sure - what about the salary threshold box? and the mandatory military service in Iran - he better have his papers in order. 

2. I think he's an alright nominator in the absence of any others. 

3. Can't your friend send you a sample 

4. Like nonsense said above. 

5. Yes it's definitely possible - the risk/reward is yours to calculate and take.


----------



## Abdulk084

*bupa medical wait*



Tahir Ali said:


> BUPA has taken two weeks .


Hi Tahir,

I am in a similar situation as you were. I requested for booking and now waiting for an appointment with Bupa. They ought to contact me in a week if my application is prioritized.

It's been 5 business days that I requested for booking and I didn't receive any call from them. That means my request is not prioritized by BUPA. I have applied for 858 visa.

Do you think I should call them or just wait?

Thank you very much.


----------



## a4arunav

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as you were. I requested for booking and now waiting for an appointment with Bupa. They ought to contact me in a week if my application is prioritized.
> 
> It's been 5 business days that I requested for booking and I didn't receive any call from them. That means my request is not prioritized by BUPA. I have applied for 858 visa.
> 
> Do you think I should call them or just wait?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Same for me. It's been more than 2 weeks now. I called them and they gave a standard reply that they are prioritizing appointments based on guidelines from the Immigration department.


----------



## maj_ormun

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi, I want to apply for a 124 visa, but I have some ambiguities. Please guide me. First, I will briefly describe my situation and see if I am eligible or not, and then a few questions.
> I will get my Ph.D. in electrical power engineering in next month. During my P.hD and master's degree, I was the first student in the class (1 out of 20). I have several Q1 articles, several ISI articles, and several international conference papers. I was a brilliant talent student in masters and I was accepted in PhD as a brilliant talent. I have 8 years of experience at the highest level of my field in the Ministry of Energy. I have successfully managed and managed several scientific and practical projects. And …
> My questions
> 1. Am I generally eligible for GTIP? (I apply from Iran)
> 2. I have problem with nominator issue. My nominator is my friend which is my scientific colleague and he lives in Australia who has recently get HIS PR by 858 stream. He is a PhD graduate in my major from Brisbane university. We have several articles in common. He is not a university professor, but he teaches at the university and is the author of numerous articles in his major. Do you think he will be a good nominator for me? Actually I don’t have any other nominator.
> 3- The work process is a bit vague for me. Should we make a cover letter or a resume? Can you send me a sample?
> 4. in that section where you write up to 700 characters in the application online site, what exactly should we enter?
> 5- Is it possible that after issuing the invitation and providing all the documents, Visa not be issued just because the nominator is weak? I don’t have problem in EOI stage but after paying lodgment cost, its big loss for me if rejected just because nominator issue.


1. I think you are eligible. But you need to provide the support that you will find a job in the required salary threshold. I don't think your compulsory military service will be a problem, but you need to prepare your documents in advance. 
2. It seems your friend is the best option you have :confused2:
3. You definitely need a resume (which you also need to submit with your EOI). The rest is pretty straight forward. You will need to fill up some forms once you get your UID. You don't need a cover letter for your EOI. 
4. You need to mention your achievements and qualifications. 
5. There is always a possibility. The evaluation criteria are not very clear.


----------



## Ghoshd

Waiting for EOI response


----------



## Alidigi2222

Thanks for the tips and answers
1- In Iran, I have a very good income, which is almost 6 times the average income of an electrical engineer in the country. My position and level of work are very clear and I am working in a very competitive position. But unfortunately, due to the very low value of Iran's currency, when I convert my income into Australian dollars, it is much less than $ 148,000. On the other hand, when I search on jobs seek sites, jobs similar to my current position easily earn more than 150k. Can I use samples from this site to conclude that I will be able to pass income threshold???
2- Actually My friend sent me his resume and cover letter. The few people I spoke to did not approve of how my friend wrote, but this friend of mine succeeded. That's why I was confused about what kind of documents should be provided in the first place. Maybe I'm too worried for no reason. But I wanted to read a few examples so I could do my best to write a resume. I 
3- I am worried about the introduction because it is nationally known in the written conditions that my friend is not nationally known, but in his field of work, he has authored and published internationally.
4- I did not understand your point about military service. Explain more about what might be wrong with me. In Iran, this is a law and everyone should do it. All of my friends are students or resided all over the world under the same conditions. please guide me.
5- And the final question is that there are page restrictions for A. As many as I asked a few people, they sent from 2 pages to 15 pages.


----------



## Alidigi2222

The previous post was sent by mistake before editing. Sorry for the mistake.
Thanks for the tips and answers
1- In Iran, I have a very good income, which is almost 6 times the average income of an electrical engineer in the country. My position and level of work are very clear and I am working in a very competitive position. But unfortunately, due to the very low value of Iran's currency, when I convert my income into Australian dollars, it is much less than $ 148,000. On the other hand, when I search on jobs seek sites, jobs similar to my current position easily earn more than 150k. Can I use samples from this site to conclude that I will be able to pass income threshold???

2- Actually My friend sent me his resume and cover letter. But few people which I spoke to them, did not approve of how my friend wrote the letters, but this friend of mine succeeded. That's why I was confused about what kind of documents should be provided in the first place. Maybe I'm too worried for no reason. But I wanted to read a few examples so I could do my best to write a resume. I 

3- I am worried about the nominator because it is not nationally known in the Australia. But he is very successful in his major, he is known author of scientific papers in prestigious journals. We have common fields of study in common researches.
4- I did not understand the point about military service. Please explain more about what might be wrong with me. In Iran, this is a law and everyone should serve it. Many of my friends are students or resident all over the world under the same conditions. Please guide me if there is point with military service.

5- And the final question is there any page limitation for CV?


----------



## kundikoi

Alidigi2222 said:


> The previous post was sent by mistake before editing. Sorry for the mistake.
> Thanks for the tips and answers
> 1- In Iran, I have a very good income, which is almost 6 times the average income of an electrical engineer in the country. My position and level of work are very clear and I am working in a very competitive position. But unfortunately, due to the very low value of Iran's currency, when I convert my income into Australian dollars, it is much less than $ 148,000. On the other hand, when I search on jobs seek sites, jobs similar to my current position easily earn more than 150k. Can I use samples from this site to conclude that I will be able to pass income threshold???


you can certainly use the samples, but you'll also need to provide your current financial details and need to show the CO that you've got enough funds to sustain yourself in Australia. if you're earning say $50k right now, it's just going to be harder to convince the CO you can triple your salary just by moving places. 



Alidigi2222 said:


> 2- Actually My friend sent me his resume and cover letter. But few people which I spoke to them, did not approve of how my friend wrote the letters, but this friend of mine succeeded. That's why I was confused about what kind of documents should be provided in the first place. Maybe I'm too worried for no reason. But I wanted to read a few examples so I could do my best to write a resume.


don't you have to write CVs like all the time during PhD studies? why are you taking 'few people's words over someone who has actually gotten approved for this visa  



Alidigi2222 said:


> 3- I am worried about the nominator because it is not nationally known in the Australia. But he is very successful in his major, he is known author of scientific papers in prestigious journals. We have common fields of study in common researches.


again, if your nominator is "not nationally known in Australia", why do you think he got GTIP successfully 



Alidigi2222 said:


> 4- I did not understand the point about military service. Please explain more about what might be wrong with me. In Iran, this is a law and everyone should serve it. Many of my friends are students or resident all over the world under the same conditions. Please guide me if there is point with military service.


there's nothing wrong - I was simply in the same boat myself and my RFI from the CO was pretty onerous with that regard. I'm pretty sure that if my docs were not in order, I would've been either stalled or refused. Examples of 'unorderly' docs are missing formal records of your military service, insufficient details (like which branch of the AF you were actually in, military ranks achieved, exact dates served), lack of apostilles/legalisation of the docs, and so on and so forth. And this is just the basic stuff - i won't even go into the complications of having served in secret service or chemical/nuclear warfare branches of the military - try getting any formal docs for those  



Alidigi2222 said:


> 5- And the final question is there any page limitation for CV?


no, but it doesn't mean you should submit 10+ pages either. just use common sense - must've served you ok up to PhD, so why stop here?


----------



## Tahir Ali

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as you were. I requested for booking and now waiting for an appointment with Bupa. They ought to contact me in a week if my application is prioritized.
> 
> It's been 5 business days that I requested for booking and I didn't receive any call from them. That means my request is not prioritized by BUPA. I have applied for 858 visa.
> 
> Do you think I should call them or just wait?
> 
> Thank you very much.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi,

You should call them and email them daily and if they will not listen fight with them for your rights.


Today , i received my health clearance from BUPA. I email my case officer that i have provided all required documents, grant my 858 visa now . she replied. agreed and I am hopeful, tomorrow she will grant.


----------



## Ghoshd

Did anybody got global talent identifier recently?

Global talent contact form says
Due to COVID-19, the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received via this online form. We thank you for your patience and endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Abdulk084

Tahir Ali said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You should call them and email them daily and if they will not listen fight with them for your rights.
> 
> 
> Today , i received my health clearance from BUPA. I email my case officer that i have provided all required documents, grant my 858 visa now . she replied. agreed and I am hopeful, tomorrow she will grant.



Thank you Tahir for your reply.

I have emailed them and tried to call them, but It was the same standard recorded message which advised me to fill the form online, which I have done it a week ago.
Would you mind sharing the email address you used or the number to call them?

Thank You.


----------



## bezmam

Ghoshd said:


> Did anybody got global talent identifier recently?
> 
> Global talent contact form says
> Due to COVID-19, the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received via this online form. We thank you for your patience and endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible.



It's five weeks since i expressed my interest, COVID-19 is delaying the process.


----------



## trienchieu12

5 weeks is unlikely due to the delay processing


----------



## bezmam

Ghoshd said:


> Did anybody got global talent identifier recently?
> 
> Global talent contact form says
> Due to COVID-19, the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received via this online form. We thank you for your patience and endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible.





trienchieu12 said:


> 5 weeks is unlikely due to the delay processing


DO you suggest to contact them ? i thought this was something normal. 
I appreciate any advice


----------



## Tahir Ali

Abdulk084 said:


> Thank you Tahir for your reply.
> 
> I have emailed them and tried to call them, but It was the same standard recorded message which advised me to fill the form online, which I have done it a week ago.
> Would you mind sharing the email address you used or the number to call them?
> 
> Thank You.


Hi Dear,

No number to call them .

Just email them BMVS Enquiries <[email protected]>.


----------



## Alidigi2222

Thanks for the guidance. Now the process has become very clear to me. Just one more question:
At this stage (EOI), which documents should we prepare and submit for our achievements? For example, among the following issues:
Student honors
To be Talent brilliant
Having a scholarship
Top rank certificate in entrance exam
and ...
Do we need to scan and send the relevant document for each of these?
And if we have to send, should we attach them in CV or separately?


----------



## trienchieu12

Do you still need spoon feeding, mate ?


----------



## kundikoi

Yea what he said


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> Abdulk084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tahir,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as you were. I requested for booking and now waiting for an appointment with Bupa. They ought to contact me in a week if my application is prioritized.
> 
> It's been 5 business days that I requested for booking and I didn't receive any call from them. That means my request is not prioritized by BUPA. I have applied for 858 visa.
> 
> Do you think I should call them or just wait?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You should call them and email them daily and if they will not listen fight with them for your rights.
> 
> 
> Today , i received my health clearance from BUPA. I email my case officer that i have provided all required documents, grant my 858 visa now . she replied. agreed and I am hopeful, tomorrow she will grant.
Click to expand...

Hi Tahir, 

I’m still waiting for my appointment from
Bupa too. When you sent them emails every day what did you specify in those emails? 

Thanks


----------



## r.bandary

Hi folks,
I study at first year of PhD and my master qualification related to the 8 years ago. So I should answer question 3 in EOI form about have high income threshold question: Are there any special format for proving that I have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold $147800 in EOI form? If I receive a letter from one of senior engineer of one company but not with logo of company, is it enough?


----------



## kundikoi

Isn’t PhD for like 5 yrs? How are you going to convince the CO you can study *and* earn above threshold at the same time 🤔


----------



## trienchieu12

kundikoi said:


> Isn’t PhD for like 5 yrs? How are you going to convince the CO you can study *and* earn above threshold at the same time 🤔


Many pp came to Australia by PhD study, but then they quit PhD after getting a good job and PR so just try to convince the CO his exceptional potential I think.


----------



## ashuer

Hi All 
First Step we need to fill the application under option 1 to receive the unique Number . Is the option 1 is correct for the first step ?

1. Express an interest for priority processing within the Global Talent Independent program


----------



## Tahir Ali

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> I’m still waiting for my appointment from
> Bupa too. When you sent them emails every day what did you specify in those emails?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I used to remind them regarding the appointment.

I always mentioned that i am waiting for your response since last 10,11,12,13 ,14 days. 
One day they called me with no caller ID and I got appointment.


----------



## bezmam

*Uid*

Hi folks ,

It has been five weeks since i have submitted my EOI, and it's a bit strange. Any one in the same situation ? i highly appreciate any advice


----------



## newauscc

hi guys.
I had some question about how to complete EOI.
At the time of submitting a request, there is a window in a section of the site that tells us to enter details of about 300 to 750 characters. Should we import soup in this section? Some of my friends have even entered up to 500 words in this section, which is more than 3,000 characters. Please post a sample of what should be sent in this window here.
2- Do I need to send the necessary documents such as a degree with a CV inside a unique file? Is it right to create a CV file and put my attachments at the end? Attachments like scan of master degree, …
3. For someone who is a student and wants to justify the income condition of $ 148,000 based on job advertisements, where should these explanations be included? In the same file that should be less than 5 MB in size? At the end of cv? Because basically we can only send one file.


----------



## NB

newauscc said:


> hi guys.
> I had some question about how to complete EOI.
> At the time of submitting a request, there is a window in a section of the site that tells us to enter details of about 300 to 750 characters. Should we import soup in this section? Some of my friends have even entered up to 500 words in this section, which is more than 3,000 characters. Please post a sample of what should be sent in this window here.
> 2- Do I need to send the necessary documents such as a degree with a CV inside a unique file? Is it right to create a CV file and put my attachments at the end? Attachments like scan of master degree, …
> 3. For someone who is a student and wants to justify the income condition of $ 148,000 based on job advertisements, where should these explanations be included? In the same file that should be less than 5 MB in size? At the end of cv? Because basically we can only send one file.


The income is not the only criteria
Do you fulfill the other criteria like published papers and newspaper articles etc?

Cheers


----------



## newauscc

NB said:


> The income is not the only criteria
> Do you fulfill the other criteria like published papers and newspaper articles etc?
> 
> Cheers


I have several Q1 papers. my Hindex is 11. I have 3 patent. next month i will get my PhD in electrical engineering. i was 1st rank in master and 1st rank in phd program. i was selected as a brilliant talent in master and PhD program. i have managed several energy projects in my major field.

i just confused with 700 character field!!!? should we upload a cover letter ther?


----------



## CHINSA

newauscc said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The income is not the only criteria
> Do you fulfill the other criteria like published papers and newspaper articles etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I have several Q1 papers. my Hindex is 11. I have 3 patent. next month i will get my PhD in electrical engineering. i was 1st rank in master and 1st rank in phd program. i was selected as a brilliant talent in master and PhD program. i have managed several energy projects in my major field.
> 
> i just confused with 700 character field!!!? should we upload a cover letter ther?
Click to expand...

Yes go ahead. it's not character limited.


----------



## CHINSA

r.bandary said:


> Hi folks,
> I study at first year of PhD and my master qualification related to the 8 years ago. So I should answer question 3 in EOI form about have high income threshold question: Are there any special format for proving that I have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold $147800 in EOI form? If I receive a letter from one of senior engineer of one company but not with logo of company, is it enough?


One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.


----------



## NB

CHINSA said:


> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.


I think this visa has no hard and fast rules
For the deserving applicants they can make exceptions 
If they don’t, then they should start doing, otherwise it defeats the purpose of the visa
Newauscc is an ideal applicant for this category as far as I can see

Cheers


----------



## JackR2RS

CHINSA said:


> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.


Did he/she get UID? I mean the EOI was rejected or VISA application?

cheers


----------



## CHINSA

NB said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this visa has no hard and fast rules
> For the deserving applicants they can make exceptions
> If they don’t, then they should start doing, otherwise it defeats the purpose of the visa
> Newauscc is an ideal applicant for this category as far as I can see
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




JackR2RS said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he/she get UID? I mean the EOI was rejected or VISA application?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

I hope we are talking about r.bandary, not Newauscc right?. since, Newauscc is super eligible.

It's true that there are no hard and fast rules. kundikoi had rightly asked, how will bandary convince the GTO, that he is eligible for high income threshold when he is a current PhD 1st yr student(since PhD students get a scholarship). I honestly have never seen a PhD student getting an income above 147k. If r.bandary is eligible for the high income threshold, I would say why not submit an EOI.

Few things to be taken into consideration in this case. As per the global talent form they clearly ask if you have completed your masters or PhD, international or in Australia in the last 3 years, if not should complete PhD in next six months, if not should qualify for the high income threshold. Also, they stress on "current prominence", "recent PhD or Masters Graduates".
For those who can't qualify the high income threshold and also are newly enrolled PhD students. I think it's difficult to get an invite, in my opinion.


----------



## CHINSA

JackR2RS said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he/she get UID? I mean the EOI was rejected or VISA application?
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

His EOI was rejected.


----------



## MN8

CHINSA said:


> His EOI was rejected.


Hi. Is there any email notification when EOI gets rejected? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHINSA

MN8 said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> His EOI was rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is there any email notification when EOI gets rejected?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes they send you a mail that your EOI did not meet their requirements.


----------



## nobe124

Hi
is the following opening sentences are suitable for start a cover letter:

My name is XXX. I am writing to apply for GTIP visa subclass. I believe that my achievements and my continued successes during my professional career, make me eligible for the program. Please find below a brief list of my achievements:


----------



## Kaboli0004

If our EOI did not meet their requirements, can we edit our CV and submit it again?


----------



## Kaboli0004

CHINSA said:


> Yes they send you a mail that your EOI did not meet their requirements.


If our EOI did not meet their requirements, can we edit our CV and submit it again?


----------



## Tahir Ali

Abdulk084 said:


> Thank you Tahir for your reply.
> 
> I have emailed them and tried to call them, but It was the same standard recorded message which advised me to fill the form online, which I have done it a week ago.
> Would you mind sharing the email address you used or the number to call them?
> 
> Thank You.


Hi, 


Yesterday Morning 7am , I got my visa from my case officer.Thank God.


----------



## maj_ormun

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yesterday Morning 7am , I got my visa from my case officer.Thank God.


Congratulations Tahir! 
Would you mind sharing how long did you wait to receive your Visa Grant Notification?


----------



## CHINSA

Tahir Ali said:


> Abdulk084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tahir for your reply.
> 
> I have emailed them and tried to call them, but It was the same standard recorded message which advised me to fill the form online, which I have done it a week ago.
> Would you mind sharing the email address you used or the number to call them?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yesterday Morning 7am , I got my visa from my case officer.Thank God.
Click to expand...

Congrats Tahir. Please post your timeline.


----------



## HT12

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yesterday Morning 7am , I got my visa from my case officer.Thank God.


Hi, Congrats!

would you mind sharing the name of the case officer?


----------



## HPC

*Functional English*

Hi all,

I am at the third year of my PhD in a Australia University. Is this enough for functional English?
I took my PTE a year ago and now it is expired.


----------



## NB

HPC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am at the third year of my PhD in a Australia University. Is this enough for functional English?
> I took my PTE a year ago and now it is expired.


You need to use a completed course, not an ongoing one 
You can probably use your school or college study if they were taught in English

Cheers


----------



## HPC

NB said:


> You need to use a completed course, not an ongoing one
> You can probably use your school or college study if they were taught in English
> 
> Cheers


I just found new info in the link below which contradicts.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english[/url]

According to the info in the above link, one of the conditions satisfying functional English is "you undertook your education at: an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English" and under the corresponding study time it is written "At least 1 year of full-time study towards an award". That means studying more than one year in English is enough for functional English.


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> Abdulk084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tahir for your reply.
> 
> I have emailed them and tried to call them, but It was the same standard recorded message which advised me to fill the form online, which I have done it a week ago.
> Would you mind sharing the email address you used or the number to call them?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yesterday Morning 7am , I got my visa from my case officer.Thank God.
Click to expand...

Congratulations Tahir 😃

Thank you for letting me know how you approached Bupa to get an appointment. I will send them reminders as well.


----------



## trienchieu12

Duplicate so deleted.


----------



## trienchieu12

Hi guys,
"an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of
at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
application or can be completed during visa application processing" 

As the function English defines as "An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components"

Does it mean at least 4.5 each band or overall?


----------



## NB

trienchieu12 said:


> Hi guys,
> "an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of
> at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
> application or can be completed during visa application processing"
> 
> As the function English defines as "An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components"
> 
> Does it mean at least 4.5 each band or overall?


It’s the average

I hope you are aware that there are other easier paths also to proving functional English like school or college study in English 

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

NB said:


> It’s the average
> 
> I hope you are aware that there are other easier paths also to proving functional English like school or college study in English
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your info, as the information about Functional English is quite confusing. IELTS is the only choice for my partner at the moment.


----------



## Ghoshd

bezmam said:


> Hi folks ,
> 
> It has been five weeks since i have submitted my EOI, and it's a bit strange. Any one in the same situation ? i highly appreciate any advice


I am waiting for three weeks.


----------



## r.bandary

Hi, which sector did you select?


----------



## Ghoshd

r.bandary said:


> hi, which sector did you select?


ict


----------



## r.bandary

CHINSA said:


> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.


Hi, thanks for your response, rejected at first stage of EOI, or rejected in VISA stage?


----------



## K.a11

Hi,
I submitted my eoi for distinguished talent visa via online form. However, I have not received any confirmation emails showing that my submission was successful. Is it normal? Or I should submit it again?
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## bezmam

K.a11 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my eoi for distinguished talent visa via online form. However, I have not received any confirmation emails showing that my submission was successful. Is it normal? Or I should submit it again?
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Yes it's normal ...You won't get any confirmation.


----------



## nobe124

nobe124 said:


> Hi
> is the following opening sentences are suitable for start a cover letter:
> 
> My name is XXX. I am writing to apply for GTIP visa subclass. I believe that my achievements and my continued successes during my professional career, make me eligible for the program. Please find below a brief list of my achievements:


nobody dint have any idea guys?


----------



## Kaboli0004

If our EOI did not meet their requirements, can we edit our CV and submit it again?


----------



## Tahir Ali

maj_ormun said:


> Congratulations Tahir!
> Would you mind sharing how long did you wait to receive your Visa Grant Notification?


No wait, When we have provided everything,Then its their duty to finalize our application as soon as possible. I emailed to case officer grant my visa. She granted.


----------



## maj_ormun

Tahir Ali said:


> No wait, When we have provided everything,Then its their duty to finalize our application as soon as possible. I emailed to case officer grant my visa. She granted.


So you did your Health examination on 14th April and you received your visa on 20th April? Did you email them after your health examination?


----------



## HT12

maj_ormun said:


> So you did your Health examination on 14th April and you received your visa on 20th April? Did you email them after your health examination?


Hi there, 
Havent you heard anything yet? I'm waiting for more than a month now for visa, have you contacted them?


----------



## maj_ormun

HT12 said:


> Hi there,
> Havent you heard anything yet? I'm waiting for more than a month now for visa, have you contacted them?


Same here, I am waiting for a month now. 
No, I didn't hear anything yet. I contacted them and received an automated reply saying that they are not able to reply to inquiries regarding application processing time at this stage because of the COVID-19 outbreak. They know there is a delay and they are trying their best to process applications as soon as possible.


----------



## a4arunav

Zeppelin said:


> Congratulations Tahir 😃
> 
> Thank you for letting me know how you approached Bupa to get an appointment. I will send them reminders as well.



I'd submitted the request on 27 March 2020. I received a call today from BUPA Melbourne, they've given me the appointment for 1st May 2020. It took them more than a month.

I've applied from Perth.


----------



## kundikoi

nobe124 said:


> nobody dint have any idea guys?


nope 



Kaboli0004 said:


> If our EOI did not meet their requirements, can we edit our CV and submit it again?


hmm let's see, did 'we' become internationally prominent and able to earn above threshold in the meantime? :juggle:


----------



## completenonsensewhat

There was some chatter in this thread about PhDs. In my case, I have a graduate degree and no masters or PhD or any other certifications. 

So it's not really about any particular qualification. In my case, I make above the minimum wage threshold without super though so that worked in my favor. I mostly showed my professional experience and about a company I founded back home which was subsequently acquired at a small price. So it's not just PhDs who get this GTI 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaboli0004

kundikoi said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> hmm let's see, did 'we' become internationally prominent and able to earn above threshold in the meantime? :juggle:


No, If we forgot to add some achievements or did not clearly mentioned all achievements in cover letter.


----------



## Zeppelin

Tahir Ali said:


> maj_ormun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tahir!
> Would you mind sharing how long did you wait to receive your Visa Grant Notification?
> 
> 
> 
> No wait, When we have provided everything,Then its their duty to finalize our application as soon as possible. I emailed to case officer grant my visa. She granted.
Click to expand...

Hi Tahir,

I remember you telling us that it took Two Weeks for you to get a call from Bupa. Did you mean two weeks including weekends or just working days? 

Thanks


----------



## Tahir Ali

maj_ormun said:


> So you did your Health examination on 14th April and you received your visa on 20th April? Did you email them after your health examination?


Hi,


I emailed the case officer, that i have provided you all required documents & I have cleared the health examination as well. 

Please grant me visa on priority basis. 


and dear for your info,Medical result will b.e upload in 1- 5 business days.


----------



## Tahir Ali

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Tahir,
> 
> I remember you telling us that it took Two Weeks for you to get a call from Bupa. Did you mean two weeks including weekends or just working days?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,


Including weekends.

After medical.


I emailed the case officer, that i have provided you all required documents & I have cleared the health examination as well.

Please grant me visa on priority basis.


and dear for your info,Medical result will b.e upload in 1- 5 business days.


----------



## nobe124

Hi everyone
guys please guide me with cover letter. could you please send here sample of one standard cover letter.


----------



## maj_ormun

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Including weekends.
> 
> After medical.
> 
> 
> I emailed the case officer, that i have provided you all required documents & I have cleared the health examination as well.
> 
> Please grant me visa on priority basis.
> 
> 
> and dear for your info,Medical result will b.e upload in 1- 5 business days.


Lucky you! I also contacted them, but I received an automated reply back!


----------



## JackR2RS

maj_ormun said:


> Lucky you! I also contacted them, but I received an automated reply back!


Same here, after the automatic reply, CO said your application is progressing and we will inform you once the decision is made!

All requested docs provided and don't know what to do! now waiting more than 46 days!


----------



## JackR2RS

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Including weekends.
> 
> After medical.
> 
> 
> I emailed the case officer, that i have provided you all required documents & I have cleared the health examination as well.
> 
> Please grant me visa on priority basis.
> 
> 
> and dear for your info,Medical result will b.e upload in 1- 5 business days.


Hi Tahir, would you please share your profile?
any publication? salary threshold etc

Thanks


----------



## Jay5757

Hi all. congrats those who have received visa and Uid's. 

I have received UID and submitted visa on April 17th. Unfortunately I have sent my passport for renewal to India and I was informed that it will take time. Hence I will not be able to do health check up or Indian PCC. I have informed the same to my case officer. I have submitted all other docs including Aus police check and all achievement and nomination documents. My question is this delay in clearing health and indian PCC, will be issue in granting visa? I mean I know that there only 5000 places left. Once you have lodged visa, is it reserved for you ? Any insight will be highly appreciated


----------



## trienchieu12

Jay5757 said:


> Hi all. congrats those who have received visa and Uid's.
> 
> I have received UID and submitted visa on April 17th. Unfortunately I have sent my passport for renewal to India and I was informed that it will take time. Hence I will not be able to do health check up or Indian PCC. I have informed the same to my case officer. I have submitted all other docs including Aus police check and all achievement and nomination documents. My question is this delay in clearing health and indian PCC, will be issue in granting visa? I mean I know that there only 5000 places left. Once you have lodged visa, is it reserved for you ? Any insight will be highly appreciated


1 invite normally accompany with 2 dependencies and it is been 5 months so don't think much left, and it is an unofficial invitation.


----------



## Jay5757

Yes it may be an unofficial invitation. But once you lodge visa and pay the fees, then is it reserved if applicant is able to satisfy all criteria except these which is beyond your control ?


----------



## Maees

JackR2RS said:


> Same here, after the automatic reply, CO said your application is progressing and we will inform you once the decision is made!
> 
> All requested docs provided and don't know what to do! now waiting more than 46 days!


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## r.bandary

Hi guys
usually how many days does it take to answer us after submitting EOI?


----------



## shelley_Aus

JackR2RS said:


> Same here, after the automatic reply, CO said your application is progressing and we will inform you once the decision is made!
> 
> All requested docs provided and don't know what to do! now waiting more than 46 days!


I am waiting now for 37 days! I don't think sending Email will really affect the process, I sent several emails and no response! If they don't want to grant the visa for "Any Reason that we don't know what is", we cannot do anything except waiting.


----------



## Zeppelin

JackR2RS said:


> maj_ormun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I also contacted them, but I received an automated reply back!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, after the automatic reply, CO said your application is progressing and we will inform you once the decision is made!
> 
> All requested docs provided and don't know what to do! now waiting more than 46 days!
Click to expand...

Hi,

Are you waiting for the UID or the PR to be granted? 

Also, are you an onshore or offshore applicant? 

Thanks


----------



## Zeppelin

shelley_Aus said:


> JackR2RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, after the automatic reply, CO said your application is progressing and we will inform you once the decision is made!
> 
> All requested docs provided and don't know what to do! now waiting more than 46 days!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting now for 37 days! I don't think sending Email will really affect the process, I sent several emails and no response! If they don't want to grant the visa for "Any Reason that we don't know what is", we cannot do anything except waiting.
Click to expand...

Hi Shelly, 

Are you onshore or offshore? Also, have you submitted all required documents like the medical check? 

Thanks


----------



## nobe124

no sample for cover letter here friends?


----------



## trienchieu12

nobe124 said:


> no sample for cover letter here friends?


My name is XXX. I am writing to apply for GTIP visa subclass. I believe that my achievements and my continued successes during my professional career, make me eligible for the program. Please find below a brief list of my achievements:


----------



## kundikoi

trienchieu12 said:


> My name is XXX. I am writing to apply for GTIP visa subclass. I believe that my achievements and my continued successes during my professional career, make me eligible for the program. Please find below a brief list of my achievements:


spiffing verbiage hitherto :clap2:


----------



## JackR2RS

*JackR2RS*



Zeppelin said:


> Hi Shelly,
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore? Also, have you submitted all required documents like the medical check?
> 
> Thanks


1) Onshore
2) yes


----------



## bezmam

*New born baby*

Hello Guys,

I am waiting for my newborn baby's passport. is it possible to add him in in the middle of the application process ? or is there any way we lodge the application with birth certificate only. 

I appreciate any advice 

Thank you


----------



## newauscc

hi guys
How long do we have to provide 4.5 language? Before Lodge? Or after Lodge?


----------



## trienchieu12

Before for main applicant, and 28 days after CO contacts for spouse


----------



## shelley_Aus

Zeppelin said:


> Hi Shelly,
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore? Also, have you submitted all required documents like the medical check?
> 
> Thanks


I am an onshore applicant,
Yes, I have submitted all documents including medical check and police checks about 40 days ago


----------



## arezoo1385

@ Alidigi2222:

Don't worry about the salary. you can just search on the Glassdoor or Payscale website. Just enter your work experience and it will give you an estimate of your salary in Australia. Then, you could take a screenshot and attach it in your documents, and send it to the officer.
When I sent my EOI, the officer asked me to provide an evidence regarding my capability to reach the income threshold, and send me the following email:

Evidence is required of your ability to command the Fair Work High Income Threshold of $148 700. (For example, this could be drawn from a letter of offer, industry award pay scales using glassdoor.com, payscale.com or seek.com.au, etc.):


----------



## arezoo1385

Hi guys. Thank you for this amazing forum.

I’ve received my Unique Identifier Code, and now is going to apply. But I have a question. In the 47SV form, in Question 74, they ask to list the name of qualification/ award/ reference. Does that mean that if I have a PhD, I should put the name of my PhD degree with an institution? 

Also it asks about the institution/name of referee; does that mean that for any award or qualification, I should introduce a referee? It’s very confusing for me? It means that I need to add some referees who are different from my nominator?

Thank you for your help


----------



## HIML

Dear brother 

I am currently doing PhD at UNSW, Canberra. Few days before I submitted GTI EOI but after two weeks they mentioned that as I am not in the last semester not eligible to receive an invitation rather they suggested I should apply after submitting my PhD thesis. But a few things need to be noted regarding this issue. My thesis submission is due on Augest31, 2020 which is within the 6-month range. Interestingly a few of my batchmates who started PhD with me and they have the same submission time, however, got the invitation. 

My mistake was that my supervisor recommendation was too short and nowhere it was mentioned about my PhD starting date, he only mentioned my submission which is due august2020

I have good working experiences in my field with publications but not sure whether it is closely matched with the profession given. 

My query is what would be the possible reason for the outcome and should I submit EOI again with a detailed letter from my supervisor 

Hope i would get some idea from this forum


----------



## Abdulk084

HIML said:


> Dear brother
> 
> I am currently doing PhD at UNSW, Canberra. Few days before I submitted GTI EOI but after two weeks they mentioned that as I am not in the last semester not eligible to receive an invitation rather they suggested I should apply after submitting my PhD thesis. But a few things need to be noted regarding this issue. My thesis submission is due on Augest31, 2020 which is within the 6-month range. Interestingly a few of my batchmates who started PhD with me and they have the same submission time, however, got the invitation.
> 
> My mistake was that my supervisor recommendation was too short and nowhere it was mentioned about my PhD starting date, he only mentioned my submission which is due august2020
> 
> I have good working experiences in my field with publications but not sure whether it is closely matched with the profession given.
> 
> My query is what would be the possible reason for the outcome and should I submit EOI again with a detailed letter from my supervisor
> 
> Hope i would get some idea from this forum




Hi,

What is the official name of the milestone to be completed by 31 August?

a letter explaining your situation might help the department about your PhD timeline.


----------



## HIML

Thanks for your prompt response. The date given is my PhD thesis submission. But i am not sure what do you mean by official name 
The response I got from them is given below, after gettings this I haven't asked them anything that I am within the last 6 months' time of my submission. What should I do now apply again or ask them about this query? 


Dear Md Ashraful ISLAM,

Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility. PhD students can be considered in the final semester of submitting their thesis. As you will not submit your thesis until next semester, you do not meet the requirements for an invitation at this stage. We encourage you to submit a further expression of interest, when you have submitted your thesis.


TIA


----------



## HIML

nahid said:


> Has anyone received invitation/ identification number as PhD student submitting thesis within 6 months? I have applied on 18th March with an evidence from my univ (University of Sydney) that I will submit my thesis by or before September 20, 2020 reflecting that my submission is going to be within 6 months. Note that I have applied for 858 onshore.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> It has been 2 weeks and I am waiting for the outcome.



Hi Nahid 

Have you got the UIN, I have the same time for my PhD submission which is due in September. I submitted EOI in April but after two weeks I got the letter given below



Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program.

Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility. PhD students can be considered in the final semester of submitting their thesis. As you will not submit your thesis until next semester, you do not meet the requirements for an invitation at this stage. We encourage you to submit a further expression of interest, when you have submitted your thesis.

Can you share your experience, please.


----------



## HIML

CHINSA said:


> One of the eligibility criteria for this program is to have a recent master or PhD degree. I know a person who got his application rejected since he is a first yr PhD and completed his master's 4 yrs ago. I would suggest you to apply after your PhD or look for other pr pathways.



My case is interesting, I have five months to submit my PhD thesis, but got a rejection from GTI saying that I am not in last semester, few of my batchmates got UIN even though they have the same submission date. I did not make and query after that, can I submit EOI again for UIN?


----------



## Annie6163

*Query about nomination from Australian citizen*

Who is the individual who can nominate you for the global talent program? I am a Ph.D. student in Australia. Is my supervisor be eligible to be my nominator, or who else can be?


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys,

Has anyone with a business profile (non Ph D) and offshore received an UID if the EOI was submitted after 27th March? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HIML

r.bandary said:


> Hi, thanks for your response, rejected at first stage of EOI, or rejected in VISA stage?


I have the same query.


----------



## scborty1612

HIML said:


> Hi Nahid
> 
> Have you got the UIN, I have the same time for my PhD submission which is due in September. I submitted EOI in April but after two weeks I got the letter given below
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program.
> 
> Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility. PhD students can be considered in the final semester of submitting their thesis. As you will not submit your thesis until next semester, you do not meet the requirements for an invitation at this stage. We encourage you to submit a further expression of interest, when you have submitted your thesis.
> 
> Can you share your experience, please.


You may approach to one of the Global talent officers with your experiences - you should find one on LinkedIn. A GTO is in a position to issue UIDs. You might get another chance hopefully.

And, most importantly, be really careful in drafting your EOI, even a small detail can cause you a rejection.


----------



## HIML

scborty1612 said:


> You may approach to one of the Global talent officers with your experiences - you should find one on LinkedIn. A GTO is in a position to issue UIDs. You might get another chance hopefully.
> 
> And, most importantly, be really careful in drafting your EOI, even a small detail can cause you a rejection.



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Actually my supervisor's recommendation was to short just mentioning my thesis submission which is September 2020, but there was no indication about PhD commencing time which was March 2017. Eventually, I am in the last semester but why the GTO did not recognize that? 

Is there any option to ask my case office by sending him a return email that actually I am in the last semester? or I should try to catch any of them on LinkedIn.

TIA


----------



## scborty1612

HIML said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Actually my supervisor's recommendation was to short just mentioning my thesis submission which is September 2020, but there was no indication about PhD commencing time which was March 2017. Eventually, I am in the last semester but why the GTO did not recognize that?
> 
> Is there any option to ask my case office by sending him a return email that actually I am in the last semester? or I should try to catch any of them on LinkedIn.
> 
> TIA


Generally speaking, you do not need a recommendation letter from your nominator at EOI stage - just the name and credentials of your nominator should be enough. But then again as you provided a recommendation letter in your EOI, it should've been a solid one.

It may be better if you find a GTO and ask his/her suggestions going forward.


----------



## Tahir Ali

JackR2RS said:


> Hi Tahir, would you please share your profile?
> any publication? salary threshold etc
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I have engineers Australia recognized Degree with overall 88 in PTE.
I have one Silver medal in my masters degree.
I have 10 research papers in Q1 Journals. 
I provided two international recognized nominators & I provided two Form 1000, two recommendation letters.

When I lodged my visa application, from that day, visa officer replied my every email.
she was very professional & kind to me. After my health examination, i requested her that there are no further due requirements from my side. I am waiting for my visa. She granted me visa next day morning.

All praise & Thank be to Allah,my case was very smooth.


----------



## CHINSA

Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have engineers Australia recognized Degree with overall 88 in PTE.
> I have one Silver medal in my masters degree.
> I have 10 research papers in Q1 Journals.
> I provided two international recognized nominators & I provided two Form 1000, two recommendation letters.
> 
> When I lodged my visa application, from that day, visa officer replied my every email.
> she was very professional & kind to me. After my health examination, i requested her that there are no further due requirements from my side. I am waiting for my visa. She granted me visa next day morning.
> 
> All praise & Thank be to Allah,my case was very smooth.


Is it necessary to provide a recommendation letter?. Is form 1000 not enough?. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## newauscc

trienchieu12 said:


> Before for main applicant, and 28 days after CO contacts for spouse


thanks. what is CO means ?


----------



## Alidigi2222

scborty1612 said:


> Generally speaking, you do not need a recommendation letter from your nominator at EOI stage - just the name and credentials of your nominator should be enough. But then again as you provided a recommendation letter in your EOI, it should've been a solid one.
> 
> It may be better if you find a GTO and ask his/her suggestions going forward.


Hi. for person who don't have a nominator, is it possible to find GTO? how we can find a GTO to contact with?


----------



## NB

newauscc said:


> thanks. what is CO means ?


CO- case officer- The officer processing your case

Cheers


----------



## Abdulk084

*Bupa Medical*

Hi,

Anyone from Queensland (onshore) waiting for Bupa Medical Appointment?

I have requested for appointment on 12 April and haven't heard back from Bupa for my medical.

I wonder If anyone else is in the same situation from QLD.


----------



## mustahsan

Hi,
Greetings!! My wife completed MSc with merit in telecommunication engineering from Bangladesh in 2018. Currently she is doing PhD "detecting glaucoma with AI" in UNSW since 2018. Her PhD study already achieved her couple of outstanding outcomes like, her research has been selected as one of the ten newsworthy research by International society with press conference, it was published in a reputed magazine of USA and also as conference paper. Besides she had 4 international conference paper and 5 article in reputed journal. She also completed 3 month internship in UTS. Moreover she had been awarded couple of travel grant by international society. She has also 5 years+ experience as university teacher and 2.5 years experience as IT specialist. Last Friday, we applied for the EOI targeting MedTech. Do you assume the possibility of getting invited? I wish you all the very best. Thanks.


----------



## nahid

Hi HIML,

Unfortunately I have also got rejection stating the same reason that my submission is not on the final semester, even though my submission was within 6 months from the EOI submission date. I think you can always submit another EOI or reply to the previous email. I might move my PhD submission date and try again with another EOI. By the way, can you share the GTI officer name for your case?

Regards,
Nahid



HIML said:


> Hi Nahid
> 
> Have you got the UIN, I have the same time for my PhD submission which is due in September. I submitted EOI in April but after two weeks I got the letter given below
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program.
> 
> Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility. PhD students can be considered in the final semester of submitting their thesis. As you will not submit your thesis until next semester, you do not meet the requirements for an invitation at this stage. We encourage you to submit a further expression of interest, when you have submitted your thesis.
> 
> Can you share your experience, please.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Got a request for Health examinations today through text message. Appointment setup for next week on Tuesday in Sydney. Here's the message



> Home Affairs deem your visa medical examination to be a priority. Bupa have set aside priority appointments for you to book & pay online, noting limited availability exists.


----------



## Abdulk084

completenonsensewhat said:


> Got a request for Health examinations today through text message. Appointment setup for next week on Tuesday in Sydney. Here's the message


Would you please let us know your visa type and your field?

Thank You


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I've already made a post regarding my experience above. My visa type is 858 and field is Fintech


----------



## Abdulk084

Abdulk084 said:


> Would you please let us know your visa type and your field?
> 
> Thank You


Thank you.

I do have a similar field (ICT and data science) and applied for 858 on 12 April. I am still waiting for the Bupa appointment. I am located in the Brisbane region.


----------



## Abdulk084

completenonsensewhat said:


> I've already made a post regarding my experience above. My visa type is 858 and field is Fintech


Thank you.

I do have a similar field (ICT and data science) and applied for 858 on 12 April. I am still waiting for the Bupa appointment. I am located in the Brisbane region.


----------



## kundikoi

arezoo1385 said:


> In the 47SV form, in Question 74, they ask to list the name of qualification/ award/ *reference*. Does that mean that if I have a PhD, I should put the name of my PhD degree with an institution?
> 
> Also it asks about the institution/name of referee; does that mean that for any award or qualification, I should introduce a referee? It’s very confusing for me? It means that I need to add some referees who are different from my nominator?


the 'referee' field is for when you have populated one of the fields with a reference (as opposed to a qualification or an award). they can certainly be different from the nominator. 



HIML said:


> We encourage you to submit a further expression of interest, *when you have submitted your thesis*.


seems like pretty straightforward advice, in functional english no less. why are you here trying to second-guess the GTO and 'game' the system? 



HIML said:


> My case is interesting, I have five months to submit my PhD thesis, but got a rejection from GTI saying that I am not in last semester, few of my batchmates got UIN even though they have the same submission date. I did not make and query after that, can I submit EOI again for UIN?


i don't see anything interesting about this case - just follow what you've already been told. 



Annie6163 said:


> Who is the individual who can nominate you for the global talent program? I am a Ph.D. student in Australia. Is my supervisor be eligible to be my nominator, or who else can be?





Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi. for person who don't have a nominator, is it possible to find GTO? how we can find a GTO to contact with?


please don't be lazy and read through the entire thread.




CHINSA said:


> Is it necessary to provide a recommendation letter?. Is form 1000 not enough?. Let me know. Thanks.


it's not 'necessary', but certainly recommended.




mustahsan said:


> Hi,
> Last Friday, we applied for the EOI targeting MedTech. Do you assume the possibility of getting invited?


doesn't sound like she's in her last semester of PhD - hence see above.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Abdulk084 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a similar field (ICT and data science) and applied for 858 on 12 April. I am still waiting for the Bupa appointment. I am located in the Brisbane region.


I did email my CO in the morning today re the health exam. I'm not sure if that helped but I got the message within an hour of sending that email. Might just be a coincidence though 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumurad

Hi
I received an email one month asking for additional documents. Supplied all documents two weeks ago. My case officer name is LINDA. Is there any other way to contact her except sending email to the general email address. How can I find a case officer in Linkedin? any link? what are the search keywords for LinkedIn to find GTI recruiting officer or LINDA?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

aumurad said:


> Hi
> I received an email one month asking for additional documents. Supplied all documents two weeks ago. My case officer name is LINDA. Is there any other way to contact her except sending email to the general email address. How can I find a case officer in Linkedin? any link? what are the search keywords for LinkedIn to find GTI recruiting officer or LINDA?


Think you should just hang tight. I know it's an anxious wait, but case officers in GTI are also affected by the same restrictions as us. I got my approval three weeks after I submitted my additional docs. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumurad

completenonsensewhat said:


> Think you should just hang tight. I know it's an anxious wait, but case officers in GTI are also affected by the same restrictions as us. I got my approval three weeks after I submitted my additional docs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


My main tension is actually, I am in just first year of my PhD. But I finished a research master one year ago, in fact, I have five masters degree. Not sure whether they will consider all other qualification. Is PhD is mandatory for this visa? My wife has a PhD though. She also submitted EoI yesterday. But she does not have publication. So if they consider our profile together, we can be treated as global talent. Everything is actually upon their whim. Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

A PhD is not mandatory. I dont have a PhD or a Masters. It's a subjective evaluation of your abilities. No clear answers tbh regarding that. Can be anything. But if they asked you more info, it's a good sign 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arezoo1385

@kundikoi: thank you for your help


----------



## anirudh.mehta

completenonsensewhat said:


> Think you should just hang tight. I know it's an anxious wait, but case officers in GTI are also affected by the same restrictions as us. I got my approval three weeks after I submitted my additional docs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I also did my medicals and PCC but waiting for almost 2 weeks now. Can I check you haven't received the grant yet correct?


----------



## Asif Rahman

Hello,

Is there anyone who has received EoI response for Global Talent Independent Progam in April 2020?


----------



## Ghoshd

Asif Rahman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone who has received EoI response for Global Talent Independent Progam in April 2020?


I havent received submitted on 2april.


----------



## kundikoi

just serves as yet another reminder for any newbies here to go through the GTO lookup route first before submitting the EOI through the website :juggle:


----------



## rmctrm7979

Abdulk084 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Queensland (onshore) waiting for Bupa Medical Appointment?
> 
> I have requested for appointment on 12 April and haven't heard back from Bupa for my medical.
> 
> I wonder If anyone else is in the same situation from QLD.


I submitted medical check request form online on 20th and received a msg with unique link to book the health check on 24th , and my booking is 1st of may


----------



## tahaguas

Hi guys,

I have received my GTI visa long ago but I saw that I made a mistake while I fill the GTI visa form. I have a kid and by mistake I didn't include his name in my application. What can I do to include him now? Remember, my visa has been granted already.


----------



## NB

tahaguas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my GTI visa long ago but I saw that I made a mistake while I fill the GTI visa form. I have a kid and by mistake I didn't include his name in my application. What can I do to include him now? Remember, my visa has been granted already.


You will have to apply for him separately 
Visa 101
It’s time consuming and costly but you have no other alternative 

Cheers


----------



## tahaguas

NB said:


> You will have to apply for him separately
> Visa 101
> It’s time consuming and costly but you have no other alternative
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your fast response NB. Do you think I can email the case officer/Home affairs to amend the mistake? 
BZW, I don't want my son to have the visa now but inform them that I have a son.


----------



## arezoo1385

Hi guys. I've received my UIC, and I want to apply for both me and my husband. Both of us have a temporary visa currently. I'm in Australia, but he is outside of Australia. My husband had a flight ticket to come back to Australia in March, but because of Coronavirus, the borders were shut down, and he couldn't come to Australia. I'm wondering which visa type should I apply now? 124 or 858? have you got any idea or experience?

Thank you


----------



## Udesh

Hi, 
I am recently graduated (Master degree) from Australian university with High Distinction and I have four publications as well. I have experienced in Advanced Manufacturing field. Is this adequate to get 858 visa?


----------



## Maees

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi guys. I've received my UIC, and I want to apply for both me and my husband. Both of us have a temporary visa currently. I'm in Australia, but he is outside of Australia. My husband had a flight ticket to come back to Australia in March, but because of Coronavirus, the borders were shut down, and he couldn't come to Australia. I'm wondering which visa type should I apply now? 124 or 858? have you got any idea or experience?
> 
> Thank you



According to my opinion. You have to apply 858 and you cannot apply 124 because you will be main applicant and you are onshore. I am in similar situation and onshore but cannot probably add my wife, who is offshore. If you add an offshore applicant who is overseas then the application will give you and error and probably you can’t proceed. It’s also mentioned in the invitation email that “ Ensure all secondary and dependent applicants are in Australia at the time of lodgement.” So according to my understanding all primary and secondary applicants should be either onshore (for 858) or offshore (for 124). In this situation you can add your husband in Non migrating family members and add his all details but probably you cannot add in “migrating members of the family”. And probably you have to only apply alone and once you get PR you can lodge a separate application for offshore applicants... 
this is my understanding and what you say ? May be other members can also comment about this situation please ??? 
Thanks and appreciated...


----------



## HIML

nahid said:


> Hi HIML,
> 
> Unfortunately I have also got rejection stating the same reason that my submission is not on the final semester, even though my submission was within 6 months from the EOI submission date. I think you can always submit another EOI or reply to the previous email. I might move my PhD submission date and try again with another EOI. By the way, can you share the GTI officer name for your case?
> 
> Regards,
> Nahid


Hi Nahid

Thanks for your information. My case officer's name is "Servet". May I know your current status? Interestingly two of my coursemate already got the invitation. 


Cheers


----------



## bezmam

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi guys. I've received my UIC, and I want to apply for both me and my husband. Both of us have a temporary visa currently. I'm in Australia, but he is outside of Australia. My husband had a flight ticket to come back to Australia in March, but because of Coronavirus, the borders were shut down, and he couldn't come to Australia. I'm wondering which visa type should I apply now? 124 or 858? have you got any idea or experience?
> 
> Thank you


From experience 124, they will ask you to leave the country when they make the decision.


----------



## tahaguas

Maees said:


> According to my opinion. You have to apply 858 and you cannot apply 124 because you will be main applicant and you are onshore. I am in similar situation and onshore but cannot probably add my wife, who is offshore. If you add an offshore applicant who is overseas then the application will give you and error and probably you can’t proceed. It’s also mentioned in the invitation email that “ Ensure all secondary and dependent applicants are in Australia at the time of lodgement.” So according to my understanding all primary and secondary applicants should be either onshore (for 858) or offshore (for 124). In this situation you can add your husband in Non migrating family members and add his all details but probably you cannot add in “migrating members of the family”. And probably you have to only apply alone and once you get PR you can lodge a separate application for offshore applicants...
> this is my understanding and what you say ? May be other members can also comment about this situation please ???
> Thanks and appreciated...


Hi Maees,

Will it be a problem if she can't add the husband in the 'Non migrating members of the family'? 
I am in a similar case. I got my GTI visa but while filling out the visa application I forgot to add my son's details with the 'non migrating family...'. Do you think this will affect his visa application later???


----------



## Maees

tahaguas said:


> Hi Maees,
> 
> Will it be a problem if she can't add the husband in the 'Non migrating members of the family'?
> I am in a similar case. I got my GTI visa but while filling out the visa application I forgot to add my son's details with the 'non migrating family...'. Do you think this will affect his visa application later???


I don’t know about this .... but why someone will not add ? How someone can forgot to add his family members in the application? If he can addd all their details..... you should ask an expert in this case .....may be apply an additional visa now


----------



## muds

Anyone got 124 grant recently? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

tahaguas said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast response NB. Do you think I can email the case officer/Home affairs to amend the mistake?
> BZW, I don't want my son to have the visa now but inform them that I have a son.


Check all the forms and online application that you have filled if you have missed giving your sons details where you should have
If so it can have serious repercussions, so be very thorough 

Cheers


----------



## Abdulk084

*Bupa Medical*

I submitted my visa application and medical on 12 April, got an email of appointment on 28 April, and my appointment is on 25 May. So the medical is taking for more than a month for me.

I informed my CO and they replied that my case will be kept on hold till my medical is done. That means, that 28 days limit can be waived off if the medical is delayed because of COVID 19. 

Just for your information that medical appointment might take a long time.

Thank you.


----------



## Smai

Abdulk084 said:


> I submitted my visa application and medical on 12 April, got an email of appointment on 28 April, and my appointment is on 25 May. So the medical is taking for more than a month for me.
> 
> I informed my CO and they replied that my case will be kept on hold till my medical is done. That means, that 28 days limit can be waived off if the medical is delayed because of COVID 19.
> 
> Just for your information that medical appointment might take a long time.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey mate, can I ask which city you are located?


----------



## arezoo1385

Maees said:


> According to my opinion. You have to apply 858 and you cannot apply 124 because you will be main applicant and you are onshore. I am in similar situation and onshore but cannot probably add my wife, who is offshore. If you add an offshore applicant who is overseas then the application will give you and error and probably you can’t proceed. It’s also mentioned in the invitation email that “ Ensure all secondary and dependent applicants are in Australia at the time of lodgement.” So according to my understanding all primary and secondary applicants should be either onshore (for 858) or offshore (for 124). In this situation you can add your husband in Non migrating family members and add his all details but probably you cannot add in “migrating members of the family”. And probably you have to only apply alone and once you get PR you can lodge a separate application for offshore applicants...
> this is my understanding and what you say ? May be other members can also comment about this situation please ???
> Thanks and appreciated...


Thank you Maees. But for 124 visa type, it has mentioned that : (You can be in or outside Australia when you apply for the visa. You must be outside Australia for your visa to be granted. ). So, it means that we can lodge our visa 124 while we are inside Australia, but when the visa is going to be granted, we need to go outside Australia, and then after receiving the visa, we can be back again. This is my understanding actually, but I'm not sure! I don't want to apply only for myself, because then I need to apply for the partner visa, and it might take 17 months to 2 years for the visa to be granted for him. And I don't want that to happen. Have you checked with the officer about this issue? I've checked but haven't received any advice yet. Anyone else has the same situation? would appreciate hearing any other experience.


----------



## kundikoi

arezoo1385 said:


> Thank you Maees. But for 124 visa type, it has mentioned that : (You can be in or outside Australia when you apply for the visa. You must be outside Australia for your visa to be granted. ). Anyone else has the same situation? would appreciate hearing any other experience.


read through the whole thread - Perception30 has already shared his experience of the exact same situation


----------



## arezoo1385

kundikoi said:


> read through the whole thread - Perception30 has already shared his experience of the exact same situation


Thank you so much. How can I find Perception30?


----------



## arezoo1385

kundikoi said:


> read through the whole thread - Perception30 has already shared his experience of the exact same situation


Thank you kundikoi. Just found it! He had applied for visa124. Very helpful. Appreciate it!


----------



## nobe124

hi guys. i read the whole thread by i couldn't find answer of my question clearly. my question is:
someone who don't have a nominator, can find a global talent officer to nominate him? if yes, how we can find and contact a GTO?
please guide me. i think i am eligible , but unfortunately i don't have any connection with an Australian nominator. i am offshore.


----------



## kundikoi

nobe124 said:


> my question is:
> someone who don't have a nominator, can find a global talent officer to nominate him?


nope


----------



## nahid

Any one received UID recently? Within last 1 week or 2?


----------



## bezmam

nahid said:


> Any one received UID recently? Within last 1 week or 2?


I did receive my UID a week ago.


----------



## nahid

Great, congrats. When did u lodge EOI? And from which state?


----------



## nahid

Great, congrats. When did u lodge EOI? And from which state?


----------



## bezmam

nahid said:


> Great, congrats. When did u lodge EOI? And from which state?


It took four weeks , and offshore.


----------



## Asif Rahman

Is police clearance certificate from the home country a must for "858 subclass"?


----------



## kundikoi

Asif Rahman said:


> Is police clearance certificate from the home country a must for "858 subclass"?


Well, from the way you phrased your question - no, a PCC per se is not a ‘must’. Providing proof of one’s ‘good character’, however, is most certainly a ‘must’.


----------



## MN8

bezmam said:


> I did receive my UID a week ago.


Do you mind sharing your profile? Did you choose a particular GTO personnel while submitting the EOI? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif Rahman

kundikoi said:


> Well, from the way you phrased your question - no, a PCC per se is not a ‘must’. Providing proof of one’s ‘good character’, however, is most certainly a ‘must’.


Thanks for your reply. Then what are the other documents that can be provided for proving good character?


----------



## Mohsenkh

arezoo1385 said:


> Thank you Maees. But for 124 visa type, it has mentioned that : (You can be in or outside Australia when you apply for the visa. You must be outside Australia for your visa to be granted. ). So, it means that we can lodge our visa 124 while we are inside Australia, but when the visa is going to be granted, we need to go outside Australia, and then after receiving the visa, we can be back again. This is my understanding actually, but I'm not sure! I don't want to apply only for myself, because then I need to apply for the partner visa, and it might take 17 months to 2 years for the visa to be granted for him. And I don't want that to happen. Have you checked with the officer about this issue? I've checked but haven't received any advice yet. Anyone else has the same situation? would appreciate hearing any other experience.


Hi Arezoo,

I had exactly the same situation. My wife with a temporary visa is overseas. Finally, I applied for 124.

I could not apply 858 as my wife was overseas. Then, when the visa is going to be issued, the officer will inform you that you need to be overseas until he/she can issue your visa. Usually as soon as you go overseas your visa will be issued. As you said your other option is applying without your husband but it would take a long time for him to be able to join you. The last option is just waiting for the borders to get open, and once you have your husband in Australia, you then can apply for subclass 858. I do not recommend the last one, as it may take a long time, and they may get up next morning and decide cease accepting new lodging of this visa. I would recommend you to lodge for the subclass 124. But keep in mind that 124 is an offshore visa and does not provide you a bridging visa, which means that once your temporary visa is finished you have to leave Australia if you do not apply for any other temporary visas.


----------



## Mohsenkh

Hi Friends,

I've heard that during the travel ban, there were no issued offshore PR visas yet. What is your experience. Have you known anybody offshore getting his/her visa during this period? (124 or other offshore PR visas)


----------



## kundikoi

Mohsenkh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've heard that during the travel ban, there were no issued offshore PR visas yet.


you've heard *wrongly*



Asif Rahman said:


> Thanks for your reply. Then what are the other documents that can be provided for proving good character?


it depends on one's circumstances and CO. A statutory declaration, documentary proof of not visiting the home country since 18, and a letter from current employer are just some examples.


----------



## arezoo1385

@Mohsenkh: Hi Mohsen. Thank you so much for your advice and sharing your own experience. I really appreciate it! Yes, I agree with you. I think the best option is to lodge the visa 124 application.
Just another question. Is it Ok if you let me know When you have applied for visa 124? and have you received any pre-grant notification from the officer asking you to leave Australia? I'm wondering if this visa takes longer than visa 585 to be granted (because borders are closed)? Thank you


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kundikoi said:


> Well, from the way you phrased your question - no, a PCC per se is not a ‘must’. Providing proof of one’s ‘good character’, however, is most certainly a ‘must’.


In my case, I used a PCC from 2018 which I had from my previous Visa. I mentioned that I've spent time in Australia after that anyway and they didnt ask for more details about that in the s56

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Hello,

Its great to read the stories of every user and learn alot about this streamline visa.

Here I have couple of things to ask:

1) I have submitted my PhD thesis and waiting for the examiners to comment. My area of working is Machine Learning in Agriculture using remote sensing images. Should I choose one category from that list or i can relate my work to two categories (Agriculture technology and Advance Digital/ICT)?

2) After approval of EOI, in form 1000, is it necessary for the nominated indiviual to mention that I have experience and skills therefore, can earn 148,000$ pa ?


----------



## r.bandary

completenonsensewhat said:


> Think you should just hang tight. I know it's an anxious wait, but case officers in GTI are also affected by the same restrictions as us. I got my approval three weeks after I submitted my additional docs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Could you please say which additional documents they needed?


----------



## r.bandary

aumurad said:


> Hi
> I received an email one month asking for additional documents. Supplied all documents two weeks ago. My case officer name is LINDA. Is there any other way to contact her except sending email to the general email address. How can I find a case officer in Linkedin? any link? what are the search keywords for LinkedIn to find GTI recruiting officer or LINDA?


what additional documents they wanted?


----------



## Mohsenkh

arezoo1385 said:


> @Mohsenkh: Hi Mohsen. Thank you so much for your advice and sharing your own experience. I really appreciate it! Yes, I agree with you. I think the best option is to lodge the visa 124 application.
> Just another question. Is it Ok if you let me know When you have applied for visa 124? and have you received any pre-grant notification from the officer asking you to leave Australia? I'm wondering if this visa takes longer than visa 585 to be granted (because borders are closed)? Thank you


No worries Arezoo,

It is 1.5 month I have lodged. The only email I got from my officer was to update my health examination. If you are in Australia You have to book with Bupa for health examination; it was closed for 2 months, and a queue has formed. I have an appointment for health examination in one week. So my case is not complete yet to expect the so-called pre-grant notification from my officer.

As long as I have seen in the Iranian Telegram groups, there were no cases of issuing offshore visas in last two months, although invitations are still granted to offshore applicants. But the @kundikoi disagreed here. Hopefully he/she is right. I think 858 is being issued sooner. But I am not sure.

Of course 858 gives more peace of mind during this period for someone being onshore with a temporary visa. It gives bridging at least. If we get out of the country we cannot get back to Australia unless our PR is issued. Even with the bridging B visa (provided by 858) you cannot get back to Australia if you leave it, and it will not be issued unless you get back to Australia when the travel ban is ceased to temporary visa holders. As you see it is a typical dahe-shasti situation.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

r.bandary said:


> Could you please say which additional documents they needed?


Asked me for nomination letters, proof of recognition from prior work experiences and details regarding my entrepreneurial experience.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohsenkh

kundikoi said:


> you've heard *wrongly*


Thanks for your response. Do you mean an invitation to an offshore PR visa? or issuing an offshore PR visa? (I meant the latter) Have you seen any cases during the travel ban if you meant the latter?


----------



## shawon04

*CO contact*

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell that how long does it take usuallly to have the first CO contact after the lodgement of visa through the immi account from their experience? Or this is normal not to receive any CO contact? I have heard from others that as soon as you lodge the visa you should receive health request and PCC request from CO (in case you dont submit it)? In my case I have submitted it on last Thrusday and I submitted receipt of AFP and my health examination is mid of this month. So should I expect any CO contact for this?


----------



## r.bandary

completenonsensewhat said:


> Asked me for nomination letters, proof of recognition from prior work experiences and details regarding my entrepreneurial experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


how many days did it take the officer response to your EOI and ask you extra document?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I'd say around 2 weeks after submission of EOI on their website. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashuer

Hi All , 
I received the UID , Can you please let me know the next steps ? Next step is to submit application on immi account or do i need to fill any other form on gobal talent page?


----------



## r.bandary

ashuer said:


> Hi All ,
> I received the UID , Can you please let me know the next steps ? Next step is to submit application on immi account or do i need to fill any other form on gobal talent page?


congratulation. how many days does it take officer answer you EOI?


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys,

Those who have received a UID, can you please tell me if a GTO can give you a UID without the applicant submitting an expression of interest on the website? 

Thanks 
Tanvi


----------



## trienchieu12

ashuer said:


> Hi All ,
> I received the UID , Can you please let me know the next steps ? Next step is to submit application on immi account or do i need to fill any other form on gobal talent page?


Immi account. You should receive instruction when you got UID.


----------



## arezoo1385

@Mohsenkh: Thank you for the information and explanation. So, hopefully you will get your visa granted (or pre-grant notification) soon, and it won't take you long. I'm going to lodge my visa application soon as well. ...And a good reference to the 'dahe-shasti situation' ) 
Fingers crossed for your visa, and if you don't mind please keep me posted on an update regarding your visa grant. Thank you


----------



## K.a11

Hi everyone,
If the officer asks for further documents via email, should we send those documents in reply to that email? Or we should do it via the online form on the website?
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## a4arunav

Guys,

Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :

Visa Subclass 858
Occupation: Data Scientist
Current Location Perth WA

EOI date: 2nd Feb 2020
Request for pay slips and current offer letter : 01 Mar 2020
Invite: 12th March
Visa application submission: 22nd March
S56 RFI for AFP, medicals & Indian PCC: 23rd March
Submitted AFP & Indian PCC : 23rd March
Medical appointment : 1st May
Medical results submitted 4th May
Grant: Today 5th May


----------



## marysa

*Delay for unique Global Talent identifier*

Hey guys,

Its been 18 days from the time that I filled contact form but still haven't received any update from a home affair. Does anybody know the reason for this delay?

Thanks


----------



## arezoo1385

@K.a11: you should reply to that email and send the requested document


----------



## ashuer

How you anwer this question. as my brother and mother in india do i need to list them or mark answer as no

Non-migrating members of the family unit
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


----------



## K.a11

Thank you.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

a4arunav said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> 
> Occupation: Data Scientist
> 
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> 
> 
> EOI date: 2nd Feb 2020
> 
> Request for pay slips and current offer letter : 01 Mar 2020
> 
> Invite: 12th March
> 
> Visa application submission: 22nd March
> 
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals & Indian PCC: 23rd March
> 
> Submitted AFP & Indian PCC : 23rd March
> 
> Medical appointment : 1st May
> 
> Medical results submitted 4th May
> 
> Grant: Today 5th May


Congrats. Enjoy with a beer and a bbq

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arezoo1385

Hi guys. I've just submitted my visa application and immediately after that, I've received an automated notification email including the HAP ID and asking to book the health examination appointment. I went through the BUPA and the earliest available date is 18th June, which is more than 6 weeks! Have anyone had any idea of what we could do to proceed with the health examination faster? Also, as it has been mentioned that we need to do our health check within the next 28 days after receiving the HAP ID, what should I do now? Should I email the Department? Is there any email address available regarding these issues? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## trienchieu12

Ask for further Bupa clinic, around 100km your place


----------



## trienchieu12

Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :

Visa Subclass 858
Occupation: Ag tech
Current Location Perth WA
EOI date: 23 March 2020
Invite: 6th April
Visa application submission: 8 April
S56 RFI for AFP, medicals, spouse English: 9 April
Medical appointment: 30 April
Medical, spouse English results submitted 4 May
Grant: Today 5th May


----------



## arezoo1385

@trienchieu12: Is it possible to live in Sydney but do the health examination in Wollongong? Is it possible during this coronavirus restriction time?


----------



## trienchieu12

Yes, it should be fine, as you also can reuse the valid medical result overseas, and still don't have to cross the state border to take the test.


----------



## arezoo1385

@trienchieu12: thank you so much for your advice, and congratulations on your visa grant! Enjoy your special moment


----------



## maj_ormun

a4arunav said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Data Scientist
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> EOI date: 2nd Feb 2020
> Request for pay slips and current offer letter : 01 Mar 2020
> Invite: 12th March
> Visa application submission: 22nd March
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals & Indian PCC: 23rd March
> Submitted AFP & Indian PCC : 23rd March
> Medical appointment : 1st May
> Medical results submitted 4th May
> Grant: Today 5th May


Congratulations!


----------



## maj_ormun

trienchieu12 said:


> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Ag tech
> Current Location Perth WA
> EOI date: 23 March 2020
> Invite: 6th April
> Visa application submission: 8 April
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals, spouse English: 9 April
> Medical appointment: 30 April
> Medical, spouse English results submitted 4 May
> Grant: Today 5th May


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## HT12

maj_ormun said:


> Congratulations :clap2:


Hey Maj_ormun, have you got your visa?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

completenonsensewhat said:


> In my case, I used a PCC from 2018 which I had from my previous Visa. I mentioned that I've spent time in Australia after that anyway and they didnt ask for more details about that in the s56
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk





trienchieu12 said:


> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Ag tech
> Current Location Perth WA
> EOI date: 23 March 2020
> Invite: 6th April
> Visa application submission: 8 April
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals, spouse English: 9 April
> Medical appointment: 30 April
> Medical, spouse English results submitted 4 May
> Grant: Today 5th May


Hi 
congratulations..I am also applying for Agriculture Technology
Here I have couple of things to ask:

1) I have submitted my PhD thesis and waiting for the examiners to comment. My area of working is Machine Learning in Agriculture using remote sensing images. Should I choose one category from that list or i can relate my work to two categories (Agriculture technology and Advance Digital/ICT)?

2) After approval of EOI, in form 1000, is it necessary for the nominated indiviual to mention that I have experience and skills therefore, can earn 148,000$ pa ?

Thanks


----------



## arezoo1385

@adnanfaroq86: Hi. Regarding your first question, when you want to submit your online visa application, you could either select your relevant field from the Combobox or you could select 'other' option. If you select 'other', then you could explain about your field of expertise and write that your area is relevant to two categories.


----------



## Jan1983

It seems the Global Talent team is picking up the pace, my wife also got her grant today! Here's our timeline:

Visa Subclass 858
Occupation: Life Scientist
Sector: MedTech
Location: Melbourne

16/03: Contacted Global Talent Officer via LinkedIn
19/03: Panicked because of Covid-19, submitted EOI without having heard back from GTO
23/03: GTO replied, apologised for delay and asked for CV 
24/03: Invitation to apply
02/04: Lodged application
Same day: Request for medicals. During that time you had to apply for an appointment with Bupa, which we did the same day
16/04: Bupa called, appointment was made for 20/04
20/04: Medicals
21/04: Health Clearance
06/04: Grant

By the way, we did not have current German PCCs, they were two years old. But we submitted a statutory declaration saying that we haven't lived in Germany for the past three years

Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## ashuer

Hi 
During lodge of application , for form 1000 do we need any identity proff of nominator or any docs to attach ?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

arezoo1385 said:


> @adnanfaroq86: Hi. Regarding your first question, when you want to submit your online visa application, you could either select your relevant field from the Combobox or you could select 'other' option. If you select 'other', then you could explain about your field of expertise and write that your area is relevant to two categories.


Thanks, Also is it important to contact GTO before applying for EOI? any idea about list of GTO's linkedin


----------



## ashuer

Jan1983 said:


> It seems the Global Talent team is picking up the pace, my wife also got her grant today! Here's our timeline:
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Life Scientist
> Sector: MedTech
> Location: Melbourne
> 
> 16/03: Contacted Global Talent Officer via LinkedIn
> 19/03: Panicked because of Covid-19, submitted EOI without having heard back from GTO
> 23/03: GTO replied, apologised for delay and asked for CV
> 24/03: Invitation to apply
> 02/04: Lodged application
> Same day: Request for medicals. During that time you had to apply for an appointment with Bupa, which we did the same day
> 16/04: Bupa called, appointment was made for 20/04
> 20/04: Medicals
> 21/04: Health Clearance
> 06/04: Grant
> 
> By the way, we did not have current German PCCs, they were two years old. But we submitted a statutory declaration saying that we haven't lived in Germany for the past three years
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!



Hi
During lodge of application , for form 1000 do we need any identity proff of nominator or any docs to attach ?


----------



## Rita_2020

Hi everyone, 
Should we receive any confirmation auto-email after applying through the GTO form? Today I applied for that but receive any confirmation email. 
Thanks


----------



## PB2020

Hello Everyone,

This forum has really helped in getting lot of queries answered. Today I have received my grant. Here is my timeline:

Visa Subclass 858
Occupation: ICT & Fintech
Location: NSW

15/03: EOI submitted
30/03: Received UID
01/04: Lodged application
Same day: Request for medicals. 
02/04 : RFI for PCC
22/04: Bupa called, appointment was made for 01/05
01/05: Medicals
06/04: Health Clearance
06/04: Grant

We couldn't get PCC for 1 Country, but CO waived it off as we got that PCC 2 yrs back for our existing visa. 

Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## Folake1

I am also a life scientist and and got an invitation to apply already. I am wondering how to get around the $148,000 requirement because I don;t earn that much as a post-doc


----------



## Folake1

@Jan1983 
I am also a life scientist and and got an invitation to apply already. I am wondering how to get around the $148,000 requirement because I don't earn that much as a post-doc in Australia


----------



## Jan1983

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Thanks, Also is it important to contact GTO before applying for EOI? any idea about list of GTO's linkedin


I think it definitely helps. Just search for "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn.


----------



## Jan1983

ashuer said:


> Hi
> During lodge of application , for form 1000 do we need any identity proff of nominator or any docs to attach ?


You need evidence that the nominator is eligible (Australian Citizen/Permanent Resident). So yes, you need to submit a scan of your nominator's passport, birth certificate, or PR evidence.


----------



## Jan1983

Folake1 said:


> @Jan1983
> I am also a life scientist and and got an invitation to apply already. I am wondering how to get around the $148,000 requirement because I don't earn that much as a post-doc in Australia


My wife just told them that a few years down the road she might make more than the 148k and submitted her institute's salary scale as proof. No one asked how likely it is


----------



## Folake1

Thanks


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Jan1983 said:


> I think it definitely helps. Just search for "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn.


yup i found couple of people. what we generally say to them?


----------



## livesimple

Hello Everyone,

In order to meet the ‘functional’ English language requirement, I am planning to request a letter from the college. It would be great if someone could share a sample template
regarding this? Who will the right person to sign the letter? Is the registrar's signature accepted?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JackR2RS

a4arunav said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Data Scientist
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> EOI date: 2nd Feb 2020
> Request for pay slips and current offer letter : 01 Mar 2020
> Invite: 12th March
> Visa application submission: 22nd March
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals & Indian PCC: 23rd March
> Submitted AFP & Indian PCC : 23rd March
> Medical appointment : 1st May
> Medical results submitted 4th May
> Grant: Today 5th May



Hi all
Congratulations to all of you. 
would you please let me know whether the same CO granted your visa as the CO had contacted you for additional docs??
Or a different CO has sent you the grant Email.

Thank you and enjoy


----------



## JackR2RS

trienchieu12 said:


> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Ag tech
> Current Location Perth WA
> EOI date: 23 March 2020
> Invite: 6th April
> Visa application submission: 8 April
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals, spouse English: 9 April
> Medical appointment: 30 April
> Medical, spouse English results submitted 4 May
> Grant: Today 5th May





Jan1983 said:


> It seems the Global Talent team is picking up the pace, my wife also got her grant today! Here's our timeline:
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Life Scientist
> Sector: MedTech
> Location: Melbourne
> 
> 16/03: Contacted Global Talent Officer via LinkedIn
> 19/03: Panicked because of Covid-19, submitted EOI without having heard back from GTO
> 23/03: GTO replied, apologised for delay and asked for CV
> 24/03: Invitation to apply
> 02/04: Lodged application
> Same day: Request for medicals. During that time you had to apply for an appointment with Bupa, which we did the same day
> 16/04: Bupa called, appointment was made for 20/04
> 20/04: Medicals
> 21/04: Health Clearance
> 06/04: Grant
> 
> By the way, we did not have current German PCCs, they were two years old. But we submitted a statutory declaration saying that we haven't lived in Germany for the past three years
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!



Hi all
Congratulations to all of you.
would you please let me know whether the same CO granted your visa as the CO had contacted you for additional docs??
Or a different CO has sent you the grant Email.

Thank you and enjoy


----------



## Jan1983

adnanfaroq86 said:


> yup i found couple of people. what we generally say to them?


Just introduce yourself (name, occupation, qualification), where you're based, and that you're interested in the GTI program. Don't write a novel, but try to be polite in tone (there are some posts in this thread here where people pasted their messages to Bupa or DHA and those were rather impolite. Don't do that.). 

Before the Covid-19 situation, GTOs were based all around the world (we contacted the one in Berlin, since we're German, although we already are in Melbourne). But I think they have now re-located to Australia, because the replies came during Australian business hours.


----------



## Jan1983

JackR2RS said:


> Hi all
> Congratulations to all of you.
> would you please let me know whether the same CO granted your visa as the CO had contacted you for additional docs??
> Or a different CO has sent you the grant Email.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy


Yes, it was the same person.


----------



## maj_ormun

HT12 said:


> Hey Maj_ormun, have you got your visa?


Not yet. It is almost 50 days I am waiting now.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I also got my grant today. 

App submitted: 25 March
S56: 26 March
Health Test: 5 May
Health Result Submitted: 6 May
Grant: 7 May


----------



## r.bandary

Jan1983 said:


> Just introduce yourself (name, occupation, qualification), where you're based, and that you're interested in the GTI program. Don't write a novel, but try to be polite in tone (there are some posts in this thread here where people pasted their messages to Bupa or DHA and those were rather impolite. Don't do that.).
> 
> Before the Covid-19 situation, GTOs were based all around the world (we contacted the one in Berlin, since we're German, although we already are in Melbourne). But I think they have now re-located to Australia, because the replies came during Australian business hours.


I received an email from officer in USA.


----------



## Ghoshd

r.bandary said:


> Jan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just introduce yourself (name, occupation, qualification), where you're based, and that you're interested in the GTI program. Don't write a novel, but try to be polite in tone (there are some posts in this thread here where people pasted their messages to Bupa or DHA and those were rather impolite. Don't do that.).
> 
> Before the Covid-19 situation, GTOs were based all around the world (we contacted the one in Berlin, since we're German, although we already are in Melbourne). But I think they have now re-located to Australia, because the replies came during Australian business hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email from officer in USA.
Click to expand...

Are you from offshore, did you got email regarding EOI. I havent got any communication submitted EOI on April 2nd.


----------



## r.bandary

trienchieu12 said:


> Got my grant today . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Ag tech
> Current Location Perth WA
> EOI date: 23 March 2020
> Invite: 6th April
> Visa application submission: 8 April
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals, spouse English: 9 April
> Medical appointment: 30 April
> Medical, spouse English results submitted 4 May
> Grant: Today 5th May


Hi congratulation! they did not want extra document in stage of EOI from you?


----------



## anirudh.mehta

*124 Garnt?*

Congratulations all for receiving the grant. May i check if any off-shore applicant is granted as well during this grant wave in past 2 days. Have been anxiously waiting for 24 days.

P.S. I am off-shore applicant


----------



## trienchieu12

r.bandary said:


> Hi congratulation! they did not want extra document in stage of EOI from you?


No, only sent unofficial ITA to lodge.


----------



## a4arunav

*a4arunav*



JackR2RS said:


> Hi all
> Congratulations to all of you.
> would you please let me know whether the same CO granted your visa as the CO had contacted you for additional docs??
> Or a different CO has sent you the grant Email.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy



Hello,

Grant didn't have the name of any CO. Every communication including the grant was from this email id : [email protected].

All prior communications(RFI etc.) had the same CO.


----------



## a4arunav

completenonsensewhat said:


> I also got my grant today.
> 
> App submitted: 25 March
> S56: 26 March
> Health Test: 5 May
> Health Result Submitted: 6 May
> Grant: 7 May


Congratulations


----------



## Jan1983

a4arunav said:


> Hello,
> 
> Grant didn't have the name of any CO. Every communication including the grant was from this email id : [email protected].
> 
> All prior communications(RFI etc.) had the same CO.


Check the grant notification (the pdf document) itself. It should have the CO's name at the very end.


----------



## a4arunav

Jan1983 said:


> Check the grant notification (the pdf document) itself. It should have the CO's name at the very end.


It sure has. My bad, I thought you were explicitly talking about the mail


----------



## ripon950

Jan1983 said:


> You need evidence that the nominator is eligible (Australian Citizen/Permanent Resident). So yes, you need to submit a scan of your nominator's passport, birth certificate, or PR evidence.


How can visa officer asks for personal document of nominator from nominee? Is not it bridging the privacy rules of AU?


----------



## kundikoi

congrats to the most recent batch of global talents :clap2:



ashuer said:


> Hi
> During lodge of application , for form 1000 do we need any identity proff of nominator or any docs to attach ?


in addition to what Jan already pointed out, you'll also need proof of the nominator's prominence/degrees, salary confirmation, and a blood-sworn oath of the nominee's prominence in the field . 



ripon950 said:


> How can visa officer asks for personal document of nominator from nominee? Is not it bridging the privacy rules of AU?


you're funny  and clearly haven't read through form 1000 yet - it is from the nominator and not the nominee. 



maj_ormun said:


> Not yet. It is almost 50 days I am waiting now.





anirudh.mehta said:


> Have been anxiously waiting for 24 days.


patience is a virtue folks - the recent spate of approvals is certainly a good omen, and the overall visa grant timelines are actually still in line with what most of us were observing pre-covid (4-6 weeks). just look at the wait times for some other PR visa types to retain some appreciation for this process.


----------



## Jan1983

ripon950 said:


> How can visa officer asks for personal document of nominator from nominee? Is not it bridging the privacy rules of AU?


That's a pretty good question and neither my wife nor her nominator were particularly comfortable with that request.


----------



## trienchieu12

No way you have to provide nominator’s confidential information.
A piece of warning: if candidates are receiving overseas’ scholarship to study in Oz, CO may ask letter of permission from the sponsor which provides the scholarship.


----------



## Jan1983

trienchieu12 said:


> No way you have to provide nominator’s confidential information.
> A piece of warning: if candidates are receiving overseas’ scholarship to study in Oz, CO may ask letter of permission from the sponsor which provides the scholarship.


Well, it happened. Maybe the correct way would've been to ask the nominator to provide that information, but then again the nominator does not have access to the applicant's ImmiAccount, where this document has to be provided.. would be interesting to hear from others how it went for them.


----------



## Jan1983

kundikoi said:


> you're funny  and clearly haven't read through form 1000 yet - it is from the nominator and not the nominee.


Well in our case they _did_ ask my wife (the nominee) to provide the nominator's document, so ripon does have a point here regarding the at least questionable legality.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I'd like to thank whoever made this thread. I never thought about applying for this visa. But reading about experiences here, I realized I might as well try. Would be happy to pass it on forward and participate for a few more days, if anyone needs information 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawon04

Hi guys!

A quick question for those who have already got the visa. I also have already lodged my visa (subclass 858) and CO has contacted me and asking more information using form s56. The requested informations are quite simple as I can see these are common for all ( request health examination, AFP). However, I have one addtional request to provide functional English proof for my spouse. But I have already uploaded that functional proof of English in immi account ( provided a letter from her university stating all isntructions and examination were in English in her Bachelor and Masters study) during my visa lodgement. So my question is that is it wise to upload that document again in the immi account or ask CO for suggestions before uploading? Any tips/recommendations from the experts?


----------



## ABCN

*Abcn*



anirudh.mehta said:


> Congratulations all for receiving the grant. May i check if any off-shore applicant is granted as well during this grant wave in past 2 days. Have been anxiously waiting for 24 days.
> 
> P.S. I am off-shore applicant


I am also an off-shore applicant and waiting for 50 days.


----------



## Jan1983

completenonsensewhat said:


> I'd like to thank whoever made this thread. I never thought about applying for this visa. But reading about experiences here, I realized I might as well try. Would be happy to pass it on forward and participate for a few more days, if anyone needs information
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I love how one of the very first comments in this thread is a certain someone who is totally sure that no one eligible for this visa would be on the forum.


----------



## saifemon

Can any of the experts here give me any sample of writing "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement*" in GTI contact form?

Waiting for your feedback.
//Saif


----------



## saifemon

perception30 said:


> Yes, My nominator had to fill up Form 1000. He also provided a reference letter clarifying my professional achievements, rationalizing how I am going to be an asset for the Australian community and make a strong contribution to the economy.


Hello brother can you send the 1000 filled form and statement from your nominator? It will great help. I am here in Bangladesh and having little confusion to work out on this.

Thanks.


----------



## saifemon

kundikoi said:


> pretty thrilled to report that I've finally been granted the visa oso
> if my math is correct (and it usually is ), 100% approval rate for those with unique id's so far :clap2:


Brilliant!!


----------



## trienchieu12

saifemon said:


> Hello brother can you send the 1000 filled form and statement from your nominator? It will great help. I am here in Bangladesh and having little confusion to work out on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Potential global talent confuses how to sell himself


----------



## trienchieu12

Jan1983 said:


> I love how one of the very first comments in this thread is a certain someone who is totally sure that no one eligible for this visa would be on the forum.


Well, that comment demotivated me and cost me a few months because of hesitation


----------



## ripon950

Jan1983 said:


> Well in our case they _did_ ask my wife (the nominee) to provide the nominator's document, so ripon does have a point here regarding the at least questionable legality.



Visa officer also asked me to provide the passport copy of my Nominator and my Nominator doesn't want to share her personal information with me or anyone whom she doesn't know. As in form 1000 clearly stated that Immigration can contact the Nominator for further documents, 
I sent my Nominator's concern to Visa officer on 5th May and still waiting for the reply from Immigration. I am a little bit of nervous now as i did not get any reply from them yet. 
As it is beyond my control to get her private information if s/he is not ready to share it with you.
Just wondering anyone else faced this problem before?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

saifemon said:


> Can any of the experts here give me any sample of writing "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement*" in GTI contact form?
> 
> Waiting for your feedback.
> //Saif


I think a lot of people here have used papers in international journals. You can also attach any newspaper clippings of national repute for your work in your country. There's no fixed template to this because everyone's case is different.



saifemon said:


> Hello brother can you send the 1000 filled form and statement from your nominator? It will great help. I am here in Bangladesh and having little confusion to work out on this.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think anyone will be ready to share that information. But it's pretty obvious where you have to write how your achievements are going to be valuable to the Australian community at large. Also how, your work so far has made any tangible difference


----------



## Rita_2020

Hi friends, did you send the actual papers when you wanted to submit the the initial form? I only wrote my publication record in my resume. is that enough?


----------



## livesimple

Hello Everyone, Are they still accepting PR applications from overseas (124 subclass-GTI)? I heard that some states have stopped accepting new applications because of covid-19. Your earliest response in this regard would be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## tudor-beats

Would you please share the link for further information? Thanks,



livesimple said:


> Hello Everyone, Are they still accepting PR applications from overseas (124 subclass-GTI)? I heard that some states have stopped accepting new applications because of covid-19. Your earliest response in this regard would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## completenonsensewhat

livesimple said:


> Hello Everyone, Are they still accepting PR applications from overseas (124 subclass-GTI)? I heard that some states have stopped accepting new applications because of covid-19. Your earliest response in this regard would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


I doubt that is for GTI Offshore. Common sense delay because of covid for offshore


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Hi, I have contact the GTO yesterday. Today, she replied that to add her name as contact officier so that she can review my uploaded documents. I have submitted my EOI today and added her name. Do we receive any confirmation email after submitting EOI?


----------



## Jan1983

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi friends, did you send the actual papers when you wanted to submit the the initial form? I only wrote my publication record in my resume. is that enough?


There's a ridiculously low total file size limit, like 5 or 10 MB. So submitting complete papers probably won't work. What my wife did was to extract just the title page from each paper and combine all of them in a single pdf.


----------



## Rita_2020

Thanks Jan_1983

Yes, that is a good idea, because as there was no enough space there I sent only my resume and my google scholar address. Then they asked they want to ave evidence for my achievements. And I was not sure what they mean by? So today I sent them all my actual papers. I hope that would work this time.


----------



## saifemon

completenonsensewhat said:


> I think a lot of people here have used papers in international journals. You can also attach any newspaper clippings of national repute for your work in your country. There's no fixed template to this because everyone's case is different.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone will be ready to share that information. But it's pretty obvious where you have to write how your achievements are going to be valuable to the Australian community at large. Also how, your work so far has made any tangible difference


So many thanks for your quick reply. 

Basically this "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" section is in EOI form to fill-up between 300-750 words. 
- So my concern is, shall I write here all my professional history which I will mention in CV also? 
- Actually as an IT professional how do I start writing in this module. I need a sample please, if any of you can help.

Another about news paper, I have few posts about ICT operations and strategy management in national newspapers, will it be beneficial as presentation in national news?


----------



## kundikoi

Jan1983 said:


> Well in our case they _did_ ask my wife (the nominee) to provide the nominator's document, so ripon does have a point here regarding the at least questionable legality.


i dont think so - my whole point was that the nominator pretty much signed away any such privacy rights when they signed Form 1000. most of the nominator id data is already on the form anyways, and i can only welcome this increased scrutiny from the Dept as clearly there are some system-gamers out there trying to take advantage at the expense of legitimate candidates. 



ripon950 said:


> Visa officer also asked me to provide the passport copy of my Nominator and my Nominator doesn't want to share her personal information with me or anyone whom she doesn't know...As it is beyond my control to get her private information if s/he is not ready to share it with you. Just wondering anyone else faced this problem before?


interesting nominator choice! so she was perfectly happy to share a ton of personal info on Form 1000 and sign it, but it's the passport # and pic that are the redline for her, at the expense of a globally prominent nominee no less?! :ranger:



completenonsensewhat said:


> I'd like to thank whoever made this thread. I never thought about applying for this visa. But reading about experiences here, I realized I might as well try. Would be happy to pass it on forward and participate for a few more days, if anyone needs information


hear hear - same here! :clap2:



shawon04 said:


> I have already uploaded that functional proof of English in immi account ( provided a letter from her university stating all isntructions and examination were in English in her Bachelor and Masters study) during my visa lodgement. So my question is that is it wise to upload that document again in the immi account or ask CO for suggestions before uploading? Any tips/recommendations from the experts?


you can just re-upload, my CO seems to have missed a few such docs from the initial upload stage also. that said, I've seen others make some mistakes on the forms (such as missing a signature or school stamp etc), so I'd quadruple-check the letter before re-uploading just to be sure. 



adnanfaroq86 said:


> Hi, I have contact the GTO yesterday. Today, she replied that to add her name as contact officer so that she can review my uploaded documents. I have submitted my EOI today and added her name. Do we receive any confirmation email after submitting EOI?


it's really entertaining to observe newbies coming onto this forum, always itching to drop thousands of $$$ on the application yet unwilling to invest a few hours into reading through the whole thread and becoming a lot more prepared for the process (which, to reference completenonsensewhat's point above, was rather vague and arguably harder to navigate when it first started - certainly not now though!)


----------



## kundikoi

saifemon said:


> So many thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Basically this "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" section is in EOI form to fill-up between 300-750 words.
> - So my concern is, shall I write here all my professional history which I will mention in CV also?


so is all of your professional history "of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" ?



saifemon said:


> - Actually as an IT professional how do I start writing in this module.


quite similarly to all of us MedTech, FinTech, AgTech, etcTech professionals - with proficient or superior English words and sentences. Perusing this whole thread wouldn't be a bad start either.


----------



## Jan1983

kundikoi said:


> i dont think so - my whole point was that the nominator pretty much signed away any such privacy rights when they signed Form 1000. most of the nominator id data is already on the form anyways, and i can only welcome this increased scrutiny from the Dept as clearly there are some system-gamers out there trying to take advantage at the expense of legitimate candidates.


I think it's less about giving out the passport copy and more about the fact that it goes through a middleman (the nominee), which is questionable.


----------



## kundikoi

Jan1983 said:


> I think it's less about giving out the passport copy and more about the fact that it goes through a middleman (the nominee), which is questionable.


is that what the CO actually prescribes (submitting through the middleman)? I haven't seen anything precluding the nominator from emailing the RFI docs directly to the department's email address (while of course following the general protocol of such interactions)...


----------



## adnanfaroq86

kundikoi said:


> i dont think so - my whole point was that the nominator pretty much signed away any such privacy rights when they signed Form 1000. most of the nominator id data is already on the form anyways, and i can only welcome this increased scrutiny from the Dept as clearly there are some system-gamers out there trying to take advantage at the expense of legitimate candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting nominator choice! so she was perfectly happy to share a ton of personal info on Form 1000 and sign it, but it's the passport # and pic that are the redline for her, at the expense of a globally prominent nominee no less?! :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> hear hear - same here! :clap2:
> 
> 
> you can just re-upload, my CO seems to have missed a few such docs from the initial upload stage also. that said, I've seen others make some mistakes on the forms (such as missing a signature or school stamp etc), so I'd quadruple-check the letter before re-uploading just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> it's really entertaining to observe newbies coming onto this forum, always itching to drop thousands of $$$ on the application yet unwilling to invest a few hours into reading through the whole thread and becoming a lot more prepared for the process (which, to reference completenonsensewhat's point above, was rather vague and arguably harder to navigate when it first started - certainly not now though!)


Dont know the answer you wrote how it relates to my question.
I have submitted my EOI today and added the name of contacted GTO. Do we receive any confirmation email after submitting EOI?


----------



## shawon04

kundikoi said:


> you can just re-upload, my CO seems to have missed a few such docs from the initial upload stage also. that said, I've seen others make some mistakes on the forms (such as missing a signature or school stamp etc), so I'd quadruple-check the letter before re-uploading just to be sure.




Finally Someone replies. Thanks Kundikoi for your reply. So in your case, the CO missed few docs in the initial stages? I was also bit concerned and I got CO contact using s56 form 5 days after lodging the visa while I can see many got response just after one day. So baiscally I will reupload that document and my medical is in next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## saifemon

kundikoi said:


> so is all of your professional history "of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" ?
> 
> 
> 
> quite similarly to all of us MedTech, FinTech, AgTech, etcTech professionals - with proficient or superior English words and sentences. Perusing this whole thread wouldn't be a bad start either.


*For 1st point:*

Nice to see your reply. 

Well I tried to ready maximum pages here in this thread. Very informative and helpful. 

As you confused, you are right; actually who we are in profession doing lots of contemporary, innovative implementations in ICT where concentration and requirement of recognition in TV, News, even in international board are not focused. 

But for CEO, CTO of a big organization they get those automatically for company's recognition. I dont care that.  

But I worked in telecommunications for mobile internet, data networks and security, critical incident management, Digitalisation and Automation, IT integrated with control systems, now working on extensive ICT planning and strategic operations in a leadership role. Thats why hoping a little :fingerscrossed:

*For 2nd point:*
Actually as you all have experience, so for you guys writing as mentor, appreciated. Now if possible can any of experts give me their write-up which in EOI for 300-750 words. 

Also what your nominator mentioned in Statement, means writing sequence?

My email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## saifemon

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Dont know the answer you wrote how it relates to my question.
> I have submitted my EOI today and added the name of contacted GTO. Do we receive any confirmation email after submitting EOI?



" Once you select submit, you may be invited to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa under the Global Talent Independent program and receive a global talent unique identifier.

An incomplete form or if minimal information is provided, the submission will not be considered.

Please note: once you select Submit, an acknowledgement message will be displayed. *You will not receive an email confirming that your EOI has been received. The Department will be in contact with you soon.* "

Taken from ending lines of global-talent-contact-form :fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnanfaroq86

saifemon said:


> " Once you select submit, you may be invited to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa under the Global Talent Independent program and receive a global talent unique identifier.
> 
> An incomplete form or if minimal information is provided, the submission will not be considered.
> 
> Please note: once you select Submit, an acknowledgement message will be displayed. *You will not receive an email confirming that your EOI has been received. The Department will be in contact with you soon.* "
> 
> Taken from ending lines of global-talent-contact-form :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply. I might missed that part while submitting my bad Thanks again


----------



## VSH

Hi. I am a first year PhD student in Australia with RTP scholarship. I have more than 15 papers in reputed journals and am an editorial board member for a few journals. I ranked 1st in my MS entrance exam but got my master more than three years ago. However, I have eight years of working experience in my major. Any advice on whether or not I am eligible to apply for GTI and how to convince CO would be appreciated.


----------



## kundikoi

Not eligible - come back when you have submitted your dissertation (or ditched PhD for an above-threshold job)


----------



## Jan1983

kundikoi said:


> Not eligible - come back when you have submitted your dissertation (or ditched PhD for an above-threshold job)


I wouldn't be so sure - yes, a "normal" first-year PhD student might not be eligible, but someone with 8 years work experience and 15 publications might very well be. I think it would be worth contacting a GTO.


----------



## VSH

*Vsh*



Jan1983 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure - yes, a "normal" first-year PhD student might not be eligible, but someone with 8 years work experience and 15 publications might very well be. I think it would be worth contacting a GTO.


Thanks. How can I find a GTO?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

VSH said:


> Thanks. How can I find a GTO?


On thread 26 or 27, someone mentioned about to find GTO


----------



## Lee0011

Hello everyone!

I am completing my masters by research this year August/September from an Australian University.

I have some outstanding achievements during my bachelor and masters and I also have a 3 years work experience outside Australia in relevant field. But my bachelor was done 4 years ago. 

Can i apply for this category?


----------



## Zigzig

Delighted to be here, plz can anyone in AgTech offshore kindly share on how to get a nominator in Australia?I literally know no expert in Australia in AgTech.


----------



## Kazemi

Hi All,

Does anyone knows how long it takes to wait for receiving the invitation after submitting the EoI? And will be any rejection notification in case the EOI failed?


Looking forward for your kind response
Hamed


----------



## saifemon

Hi Expats, good day. 

Anyone IT professional here submitted EOI for GTI recently or already got visa through this way? As I can see most of them are Phd students but I think procedure is the same for all.

Please raise hand and share your overall experience and suggest me how do I start. Consider I am not company CEO or CTO but rolling similar leadership part of job role as ICT head of operations here in Bangladesh and Software industry currently. No publications obviously, have MSc and BSc in CSE and have 14 yrs experiences working for global organizations staying in Bangladesh though, sometimes moved foreign for office works like training, presentations etc. 

From seven sector I can be introduce my self into Advance digital tech and ICT application and platform manager. Any suggestion or any special list of occupation for this visa category?

How about the possibility and how to start with my 300-750 words thesis? Please suggest for me.

My target is to submit EOI by next 2 days, I have nominator there in Australia. 

Thanks.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Lee0011 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am completing my masters by research this year August/September from an Australian University.
> 
> I have some outstanding achievements during my bachelor and masters and I also have a 3 years work experience outside Australia in relevant field. But my bachelor was done 4 years ago.
> 
> Can i apply for this category?


There is no harm in trying. No one here will tell you exact words that you are eligible or not. Make a good CV, highlight your awards and acheivements. Lodge EOI and you will get the result that you are qualified or not.


----------



## Alidigi2222

adnanfaroq86 said:


> On thread 26 or 27, someone mentioned about to find GTO


Hi
that is my question too. can we contact with a GTO before submitting EOI?
please link here thread 26 and 27. i searched but i couldn't find it.


----------



## Alidigi2222

Hi guys . i have two questions..

1-if for any reason someone got reject in GTIP program (i mean reject for not being qualified...), does this reject has negative effect on future 189 or 190 application? 

2-i have submitted my PHD thesis but i have not defense it yet. the defense secession will hold next month. how should i prove that i am last semester before defense?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

alidigi2222 said:


> hi
> that is my question too. Can we contact with a gto before submitting eoi?
> Please link here thread 26 and 27. I searched but i couldn't find it.


yes, you can do. I just saw its on thread 26 of this post. Posted by wuboon member..


----------



## saifemon

adnanfaroq86 said:


> yes, you can do. I just saw its on thread 26 of this post. Posted by wuboon member..


You can contact but mostly they will encourage you to apply and later they will check accordingly.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys, I am a PhD student, majoring in Finance, in Australia. I'm going to submit my thesis in November this year. My thesis is not really related to FinTech, am I eligible for this visa?


----------



## dntquynh

Hi, I graduated my PhD (with high grade) on 11/2019 and I am currently not working due to family commitment. All my papers were published before 12/2017. Do you think that I can give it a try?


----------



## kundikoi

Did someone say degree inflation?!


----------



## blackrider

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi guys . i have two questions..
> 
> 1-if for any reason someone got reject in GTIP program (i mean reject for not being qualified...), does this reject has negative effect on future 189 or 190 application?
> 
> 2-i have submitted my PHD thesis but i have not defense it yet. the defense secession will hold next month. how should i prove that i am last semester before defense?


Refused for what reasons? Pic 4020? Health? Character? It all depends.


----------



## Alidigi2222

blackrider said:


> Refused for what reasons? Pic 4020? Health? Character? It all depends.


when i mean reject, i don't mean after lodge in. i mean you apply and the don't recognize you as talent and therefor they don't send you invitation. is this situation a negative point for future apply?


----------



## muds

Alidigi2222 said:


> when i mean reject, i don't mean after lodge in. i mean you apply and the don't recognize you as talent and therefor they don't send you invitation. is this situation a negative point for future apply?


Not related to any other category

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alidigi2222

Jan1983 said:


> It seems the Global Talent team is picking up the pace, my wife also got her grant today! Here's our timeline:
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Occupation: Life Scientist
> Sector: MedTech
> Location: Melbourne
> 
> 16/03: Contacted Global Talent Officer via LinkedIn
> 19/03: Panicked because of Covid-19, submitted EOI without having heard back from GTO
> 23/03: GTO replied, apologised for delay and asked for CV
> 24/03: Invitation to apply
> 02/04: Lodged application
> Same day: Request for medicals. During that time you had to apply for an appointment with Bupa, which we did the same day
> 16/04: Bupa called, appointment was made for 20/04
> 20/04: Medicals
> 21/04: Health Clearance
> 06/04: Grant
> 
> By the way, we did not have current German PCCs, they were two years old. But we submitted a statutory declaration saying that we haven't lived in Germany for the past three years
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!



hi. congratulations:clap2:
can i ask how you find a GTO in LinkedIn?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kundikoi said:


> Did someone say degree inflation?!


Maybe this will turn into a PhD visa soon. Then there might be scams around publications, and will lead to tightening up of the program based on the govts experience.


----------



## a4arunav

*a4arunav*



completenonsensewhat said:


> Maybe this will turn into a PhD visa soon. Then there might be scams around publications, and will lead to tightening up of the program based on the govts experience.


And then looking at these cases of "degree inflation", COs would recommend involving an external agency to verify the authenticity of the claims. 

----Welcome ACS/EA ------


----------



## completenonsensewhat

The painstaking process with ACS/EA is another reason that actually led me to find alternatives in the first place.


----------



## a4arunav

*a4arunav*



completenonsensewhat said:


> The painstaking process with ACS/EA is another reason that actually led me to find alternatives in the first place.


Same for me.. Not all occupations have a designated ANZSCO as yet. So I had to go back and map my occupation with an existing ANZSCOs (that 65% overlap thingy). I even had to submit RPL as I am from a non ICT background,it wouldn't have been so frustrating if there was an existing ANZSCO code.

Anyway, I feel that the "eligible field" shouldn't just limit to academia or research. I may be biased because I have a bachelors degree. But I do have a decade of global experience in a "High growth" occupation.


----------



## shawon04

a4arunav said:


> Same for me.. Not all occupations have a designated ANZSCO as yet. So I had to go back and map my occupation with an existing ANZSCOs (that 65% overlap thingy). I even had to submit RPL as I am from a non ICT background,it wouldn't have been so frustrating if there was an existing ANZSCO code.
> 
> Anyway, I feel that the "eligible field" shouldn't just limit to academia or research. I may be biased because I have a bachelors degree. But I do have a decade of global experience in a "High growth" occupation.


Hi a4arunav, 
I can see you are Perth based. Could you please share your medical check up experience at Perth? How was it? My schedule is on next week. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## a4arunav

*a4arunav*



shawon04 said:


> Hi a4arunav,
> I can see you are Perth based. Could you please share your medical check up experience at Perth? How was it? My schedule is on next week. Any advice would be appreciated.


Hello,

My centre was BUPA Visa Medical centre at 2 Mill St, Perth. The overall process was quite smooth both for my wife and me. 

It started with a chest Xray then they looked at the BP and took Urine and Blood samples for HIV. Then there was a medical examination by a doctor. The doc also asked for complete medical history (like any surgeries etc. that I had in past or any ongoing medication etc.).
They submitted the results the very next day. 

Once done with your medicals, you can track at the status using your HAPID using the below link 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

The status will also reflect on your immigration account.

For me it went from "Examination in progress" to clearance provided - no action required"


----------



## Zeppelin

Hi all,

We received our grant today. Below is our timeline.

Sector : Space and advanced manufacturing.

EOI : 24th March

UID : 7th April

Submitted visa application : 9th April

S56 Request from case officer for medicals and PCCs : 14th April

Medical test : 8th May (Got cleared on the same day)

Submitted PCCs : 10th May

Visa granted : 11th May


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Zeppelin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received our grant today. Below is our timeline.
> 
> Sector : Space and advanced manufacturing.
> 
> EOI : 24th March
> 
> UID : 7th April
> 
> Submitted visa application : 9th April
> 
> S56 Request from case officer for medicals and PCCs : 14th April
> 
> Medical test : 8th May (Got cleared on the same day)
> 
> Submitted PCCs : 10th May
> 
> Visa granted : 11th May


Congratulations!


----------



## muds

Zeppelin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received our grant today. Below is our timeline.
> 
> Sector : Space and advanced manufacturing.
> 
> EOI : 24th March
> 
> UID : 7th April
> 
> Submitted visa application : 9th April
> 
> S56 Request from case officer for medicals and PCCs : 14th April
> 
> Medical test : 8th May (Got cleared on the same day)
> 
> Submitted PCCs : 10th May
> 
> Visa granted : 11th May


Hey Congratulations!

Could you please confirm if yours was onshorr or offshore(124)

Cheers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan1983

Alidigi2222 said:


> hi. congratulations:clap2:
> can i ask how you find a GTO in LinkedIn?


As has been mentioned a few times in this thread, you search for "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn.


----------



## r.bandary

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi
> that is my question too. can we contact with a GTO before submitting EOI?
> please link here thread 26 and 27. i searched but i couldn't find it.


what is the reason for contacting with GTO before submitting EOI?


----------



## r.bandary

Jan1983 said:


> As has been mentioned a few times in this thread, you search for "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn.


what is the reason for contacting with GTO before submitting EOI?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Anyone submitted EOI in April or May?


----------



## Zeppelin

muds said:


> Zeppelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We received our grant today. Below is our timeline.
> 
> Sector : Space and advanced manufacturing.
> 
> EOI : 24th March
> 
> UID : 7th April
> 
> Submitted visa application : 9th April
> 
> S56 Request from case officer for medicals and PCCs : 14th April
> 
> Medical test : 8th May (Got cleared on the same day)
> 
> Submitted PCCs : 10th May
> 
> Visa granted : 11th May
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congratulations!
> 
> Could you please confirm if yours was onshorr or offshore(124)
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi ours was onshore


----------



## shelley_Aus

Hi guys,

Did anyone here apply for onshore 858 visa, while holding a bridging visa in Australia?


----------



## HosseinAg

Yes, I uploaded my documents 22 days ago and have not replied yet.


----------



## HosseinAg

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Anyone submitted EOI in April or May?


Yes, I uploaded my documents 22 days ago and have not replied yet.


----------



## Kazemi

*Kazemi*



HosseinAg said:


> Yes, I uploaded my documents 22 days ago and have not replied yet.



Hi Hossein,

Would be a notification if the case is rejected? or they will only contact if the EoI application is successful?


Thankssss


----------



## livesimple

Has anyone submitted a subclass 124 visa application from offshore recently? Are they accepting applications from offshore as well? Any suggestions:- Is it a good idea to contact the dept of Home affairs regarding this? Thank you


----------



## r.bandary

Kazemi said:


> Hi Hossein,
> 
> Would be a notification if the case is rejected? or they will only contact if the EoI application is successful?
> 
> 
> Thankssss



Hi, they send email for rejection too.


----------



## arezoo1385

@livesimple: I'm onshore, but have submitted the visa subclass 124 (which means offshore), because my husband is offshore. I don't see any problem with lodging the offshore application. I have lodged my application and received an email from the CO asking for more information regarding the Police and Health Checks. So, it means they are processing offshore applications too.


----------



## livesimple

Thanks for your prompt response. Does it mean that your husband is the primary applicant and he is offshore? In my case, my entire family is in offshore. Do you see any problem with lodging the application because of COVAID-19? One more question, In order to make the payment, Can I use multiple credit cards because of credit limits like one day $4000 and $3000 another day? Many thanks to you for your help.


----------



## Rita_2020

r.bandary said:


> Hi, they send email for rejection too.


Thanks for your response. Do you know how long dos it take to send a rejection email? I mean usually successful applicants get response after 2 weeks, what about the ones got rejection?
Do anyone have any experience to share?


----------



## arezoo1385

@livesimple: I am the primary applicant and onshore, and my husband as the co-applicant is offshore. However, I had to lodge the offshore visa application, because I wanted to include my husband to my application. When you lodge the offshore visa application (124), you could be either inside or outside Australia, but when the visa is going to be granted, you need to be outside Australia. So, my application will be treated as offshore. Actually, I’ve lodged my application only one week ago, and just done my health check and police check. I’m waiting to get my police check certificate, and then need to wait for the visa decision. Processing the GTI offshore application might take longer than GTI onshore applications due to COVID-19, but it doesn’t mean that they have stopped processing that. This is my understanding. From discussions in this forum, you can see others are still lodging offshore applications. Any other thoughts from other members? 

And about the payment: I’ve paid $6,165 using the same credit card. There was no credit limit. I used the Master Card. You might check your credit card limit to see if there is any restriction.


----------



## HosseinAg

arezoo1385 said:


> @livesimple: I am the primary applicant and onshore, and my husband as the co-applicant is offshore. However, I had to lodge the offshore visa application, because I wanted to include my husband to my application. When you lodge the offshore visa application (124), you could be either inside or outside Australia, but when the visa is going to be granted, you need to be outside Australia. So, my application will be treated as offshore. Actually, Iâ€™️ve lodged my application only one week ago, and just done my health check and police check. Iâ€™️m waiting to get my police check certificate, and then need to wait for the visa decision. Processing the GTI offshore application might take longer than GTI onshore applications due to COVID-19, but it doesnâ€™️t mean that they have stopped processing that. This is my understanding. From discussions in this forum, you can see others are still lodging offshore applications. Any other thoughts from other members?
> 
> And about the payment: Iâ€™️ve paid $6,165 using the same credit card. There was no credit limit. I used the Master Card. You might check your credit card limit to see if there is any restriction.



Dear Arezoo,
Thanks for your response.
How long does it take to get your GTI?
Wish you the best,


----------



## arezoo1385

I submitted my EOI. After two weeks, CO asked me for more information. When I submitted further information, after one week, I received the UIC.


----------



## arezoo1385

But I know that for some of my friends it took longer.


----------



## HosseinAg

arezoo1385 said:


> I submitted my EOI. After two weeks, CO asked me for more information. When I submitted further information, after one week, I received the UIC.


I appreciaye your response!
Did you submit your EOI in April or May?


----------



## kundikoi

I think that some functional math on @arezoo’s timeline can easily rule out May...


----------



## arezoo1385

I've submitted my EOI in late March


----------



## shawon04

arezoo1385 said:


> I've submitted my EOI in late March


Hi Arezoo,

May I know how long did it take for your CO to contact you (after how many days of lodgement of your visa, you have received s56 request from your corresponding CO)?


----------



## ashuer

Hi All 
I got a query to submit the Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement.

Please help me , do i need to provide letter from my peers in organisations? i included certificates, awards ,recong emails. What else i can include.


----------



## livesimple

@arezoo1385 
Thank you so much for the information. I appreciate your response.


----------



## arezoo1385

@shawon04: I've received the s56 request from the CO one week after submitting the visa application,


----------



## shawon04

arezoo1385 said:


> @shawon04: I've received the s56 request from the CO one week after submitting the visa application,


Thanks a lot; its the same like me. Previously I saw applicants receive s56 just after a day of their submission. I think now a days the officers are geeting much busier. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HosseinAg

arezoo1385 said:


> I've submitted my EOI in late March



Thank you very much.


----------



## Mohsenkh

Guys, I am concluding that they are not granting any 124 at all, although giving GTUI to offshore applicants. Many 858 grants in this forum recently; but no 124s.


----------



## Magneta

Hi All

I am new here. I have a query about my Husband's eligibility for 124 Visa. Some background info

1. He is an UK citizen. Originally from India
2. He has a PhD in Advanced Manufacturing from a UK University. (with grant from European Council)
3. He has around 11 years experience in manufacturing sector, gained before and after PhD.
4. He has a nominator with an Aus PR, who is also working in the manufacturing sector.

Is he Eligible to apply for the 124 visa? If yes, What kind of documents he needs to provide during application?

I dont know what other Information I need to provide. Please ask.

Thanks for your help.

Magneta


----------



## ashuer

Hi All
I got a query to submit the Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement.

Please help me , do i need to provide letter from my peers in organisations? i included certificates, awards ,recong emails. What else i can include.


----------



## shawon04

ashuer said:


> Hi All
> I got a query to submit the Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement.
> 
> Please help me , do i need to provide letter from my peers in organisations? i included certificates, awards ,recong emails. What else i can include.


Hi,

yes you need that. I was asked for same document. I provided a document demonstrating summary of all my acchievements (international and local)+ Internationally recognized awards, Projects list (another pdf) including media publication, publication link (DOI)+ reference letetrs (another pdf) from my peer. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ghoshd

Mohsenkh said:


> Guys, I am concluding that they are not granting any 124 at all, although giving GTUI to offshore applicants. Many 858 grants in this forum recently; but no 124s.


Do you know if someone for 124 got global talent identifier in april or may?


----------



## saifemon

Ghoshd said:


> Do you know if someone for 124 got global talent identifier in april or may?


Browse GTOs profile on linkedin and will see some updates who are receiving 124 visas.

For instance, https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6641735944049430528/


----------



## Ghoshd

saifemon said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if someone for 124 got global talent identifier in april or may?
> 
> 
> 
> Browse GTOs profile on linkedin and will see some updates who are receiving 124 visas.
> 
> For instance, https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6641735944049430528/
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion 👍🏽


----------



## newauscc

Hello friends.
Is it important to have professional LinkedIn page before applying?
I haven't made a professional LinkedIn page yet. Do you think the GTO looks at the LinkedIn pages of applicant?
Should I improve my LinkedIn page before applying for GTI?


----------



## Eddi86

Hi

I have applied for the EOI two weeks ago. 
I just have couple of questions 
1) i have my visa refused once when i was in Pakistan and I applied for PhD visa for Australia. Does it makes me ineligible for this visa?
2) Is it important to have recommendation from nominee or must have job of 148,000$ pa?


----------



## btran2507

newauscc said:


> Hello friends.
> Is it important to have professional LinkedIn page before applying?
> I haven't made a professional LinkedIn page yet. Do you think the GTO looks at the LinkedIn pages of applicant?
> Should I improve my LinkedIn page before applying for GTI?


They will redirect you to following information on their webpage anyway, probably due to a large volume of applicants trying to reach out to them. At this point, I think contacting GTO is probably obsolete.


----------



## Stefan1986

*Department's slowness to grant visa now*

Dear,
Is depoartment slow to grant global talent visa now? those who have submitted requested documents visa after 28th april require at least 8 to 10 day and more than that. Can someone confirm it?


----------



## Jua

Mohsenkh said:


> Guys, I am concluding that they are not granting any 124 at all, although giving GTUI to offshore applicants. Many 858 grants in this forum recently; but no 124s.


I also have been following this blog , and believe that 124 applications are on hold right now, I think people who applied mid to late March onwards.


----------



## livesimple

My documents should be ready soon. Is it a good idea to apply for 124 application from offshore now? I believe they have not stopped accepting applications but they may take more time for 124. What do you think guys?


----------



## omraman

*Any one got EOI response*

Hi guys,

Did anyone who submitted EOI in the last week of April as MedTech got any response from GT office?
Thanks


----------



## GTI2020

Does any offshore candidate receive an invitation recently? I have applied on April 1st week but ended receiving nothing at all neither rejection nor acceptance. Surprisingly, a friend of mine currently studying in Australia received an invitation in a week. Can we conclude that the DHA is holding an invitation for offshore applicants as of now?


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI2020 said:


> Does any offshore candidate receive an invitation recently? I have applied on April 1st week but ended receiving nothing at all neither rejection nor acceptance. Surprisingly, a friend of mine currently studying in Australia received an invitation in a week. Can we conclude that the DHA is holding an invitation for offshore applicants as of now?


I havent got response yet submitted offshore EOI 1 st week of April


----------



## Jua

GTI2020 said:


> Does any offshore candidate receive an invitation recently? I have applied on April 1st week but ended receiving nothing at all neither rejection nor acceptance. Surprisingly, a friend of mine currently studying in Australia received an invitation in a week. Can we conclude that the DHA is holding an invitation for offshore applicants as of now?


I submitted the final extra documents requested by the Case officer on march 22nd and have not yet received the outcome.


----------



## GTI2020

Ghoshd said:


> I havent got response yet submitted offshore EOI 1 st week of April


Dear Ghoshd
Its worrying me. Would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## Ghoshd

gti2020 said:


> ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i havent got response yet submitted offshore eoi 1 st week of april
> 
> 
> 
> dear ghoshd
> its worrying me. Would you mind sharing your profile?
Click to expand...

ict


----------



## Tanzi

I spoke to two GTOs and both said it is difficult to consider offshore candidates as they don’t know when the travel ban would lift. Disheartening but that’s the current situation.


----------



## GTI2020

It seems there are fewer possibilities for 2020 for offshore candidates..


----------



## Henry Williams

Just wondering does anyone here receive an invitation or rejection in Agtech sector?
Thanks you


----------



## ahmohamed

Hi all,
My first post on the forum 

I submitted the EOI, and hopefully it will be approved. I had a couple of questions regarding the application:

For the nomination letter, is it only the completed form 1000, or should I get a separate, more detailed letter form the nominator? I see the space is very limited in the form (~200 words), so I wonder if that is enough.

Should I fill an additional form for my spouse (47A)? The instructions on the website says it is needed for family dependents >18, but it is not clear whether a spouse is included in that definition.

Thanks fro an awesome thread!


----------



## GTI2020

ahmohamed said:


> Hi all,
> My first post on the forum
> 
> I submitted the EOI, and hopefully it will be approved. I had a couple of questions regarding the application:
> 
> For the nomination letter, is it only the completed form 1000, or should I get a separate, more detailed letter form the nominator? I see the space is very limited in the form (~200 words), so I wonder if that is enough.
> 
> Should I fill an additional form for my spouse (47A)? The instructions on the website says it is needed for family dependents >18, but it is not clear whether a spouse is included in that definition.
> 
> Thanks fro an awesome thread!


Dear ahmohamed
All the best for your EOI approval. I was just wondering are you an offshore or onshore candidate?


----------



## ahmohamed

Thanks @GTI2020. I am onshore.


----------



## shawon04

ahmohamed said:


> Hi all,
> My first post on the forum
> 
> I submitted the EOI, and hopefully it will be approved. I had a couple of questions regarding the application:
> 
> For the nomination letter, is it only the completed form 1000, or should I get a separate, more detailed letter form the nominator? I see the space is very limited in the form (~200 words), so I wonder if that is enough.
> 
> Should I fill an additional form for my spouse (47A)? The instructions on the website says it is needed for family dependents >18, but it is not clear whether a spouse is included in that definition.
> 
> Thanks fro an awesome thread!


Hi!

In regard to your queries:
1. For EOI you don't require any nominator's letter unless it is asked/requested by the GTI officer. However, during visa lodgement, it is better to upload as in the immi account there is an option for such attachment.

2. For EOI you don't need 47A form. However, duing visa lodgement, you have that option for your spouse and family units.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ahmohamed

Thanks @shawon04. I was not asking about the EOI. My queries were about the visa lodgement (on the GTI form with the received ID). Do I submit form 1000 only, or with additional detailed statement / letter from the nominator. 

After reading a bit through the forum, it seems most people go with additional statement.


----------



## shawon04

ahmohamed said:


> Thanks @shawon04. I was not asking about the EOI. My queries were about the visa lodgement (on the GTI form with the received ID). Do I submit form 1000 only, or with additional detailed statement / letter from the nominator.
> 
> After reading a bit through the forum, it seems most people go with additional statement.


As I said before, after receiving visa, you will be instructed to apply using immi acount. I don't know recently anybody has applied via GTI website for the lodgement of visa as it is not so convenient. While you lodge visa in the immiaccount you can always upload addional documents. I know some candidates who got visa only submitting form 1000. At the same time some guys were request to provide nominator letter+passport copy. So its always better to provide as much supporting documents as you can.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Hello

I got my Unique Identifier Number today. Submitted EOI on May 8 for AgTech. Onshore.

From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
1) Prove that you can work and support yourself?
what i can attach to fulfill the requirement

2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities
for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.


----------



## livesimple

QQ:- Is there any difference in Nomination given by the individual or Aus firm? Are there any high chances to get a PR if the nomination comes from peak AUS firm? Does it require any additional documents like Letter of Support other than form 1000?


----------



## GTI2020raha

*GTI EOI submission*

guys,

I have submitted my EOI April 30, isn't it weird that I have not heard back from them? any solution?

Thanks, everyone


----------



## GTI2020

GTI2020raha said:


> guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI April 30, isn't it weird that I have not heard back from them? any solution?
> 
> Thanks, everyone


Are You Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## GTI2020raha

Onshore


----------



## GTI2020raha

GTI2020 said:


> Are You Offshore or Onshore?


onshore


----------



## Henry Williams

Hi just wondering what is your major? How many publications do you have please?


----------



## Henry Williams

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my Unique Identifier Number today. Submitted EOI on May 8 for AgTech. Onshore.
> 
> From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
> 1) Prove that you can work and support yourself?
> what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
> 
> 2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities
> for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi just wondering what is your major? How many publications do you have please? Can I have your phone number please ? Just want to ask some more questions


----------



## Edge89

GTI2020raha said:


> guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI April 30, isn't it weird that I have not heard back from them? any solution?
> 
> Thanks, everyone


Hi, 

Which option did u choose? (e.g,1. having a master/PhD degree in the past three years, 2. last-semester PhD student, or 3. none of them?


----------



## GTI2020raha

Edge89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which option did u choose? (e.g,1. having a master/PhD degree in the past three years, 2. last-semester PhD student, or 3. none of them?


1. PhD graduate and just started a good postdoc at ANU !


----------



## Edge89

GTI2020raha said:


> 1. PhD graduate and just started a good postdoc at ANU !


If I were you I would contact one of the officers as soon as possible!
Because normally it takes 7-8 days to get invitation for your case.


----------



## GTI2020raha

Edge89 said:


> If I were you I would contact one of the officers as soon as possible!
> Because normally it takes 7-8 days to get invitation for your case.


Many thanks for the suggestion, today I found a "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn and texted him (no answer yet, obviously), is it the way? I just found him searching "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn?!
second question, how about sending an email to the [email protected]? Is it a good idea?


----------



## Ma.Energy

*First post*

Hello friends.

Thanks all for sharing your stories. Extremely helpful.

Here is mine:

6 May: EOI Submitted: Field Energy and Mining

13 May: Request for further information: formal Ph.D. certificate and Further evidence of your current employment.

14 May: I submitted the requested info at 10 am.
14 May: UI granted at 3 pm.

17 May: Visa application lodged
17 May: Medical requested (apparently automatically and immediately after visa lodged)

Now waiting for medical examinations.


----------



## Ma.Energy

*a peice of interesting news*

Read this story from ITNEWS yesterday.

"Australia’s new permanent migration scheme for highly-skilled technologists will struggle to attract 5000 people in its first year, with under 300 visas granted before COVID-19 began to bite.

Documents obtained by iTnews under freedom of information laws reveal only 735 EOIs (expressions of interest) were lodged for the ‘Global Talent Independent’ program in the three months after it was launched last November.

But the actual number of visas submitted and granted following these EOIs is far lower, though a full breakdown is not possible as applications are processed under two existing visa streams.

As at 30 January [PDF], just 102 subclass 124 distinguished talent visas and 125 subclass 858 distinguished talent visas had been granted by the Department of Home Affairs from 188 and 209 applications, respectively. 

Even if all 227 of the visa granted came through the GTI channel, it represents just a fraction of the 5000 people the government wants to attract between July 2019 and June 2020.

This leaves the vast majority of places to be filled in the last five months of the scheme during the peak of the coronavirus pandemic."


----------



## trienchieu12

Ma.Energy said:


> Read this story from ITNEWS yesterday.
> 
> "Australia’s new permanent migration scheme for highly-skilled technologists will struggle to attract 5000 people in its first year, with under 300 visas granted before COVID-19 began to bite.
> 
> Documents obtained by iTnews under freedom of information laws reveal only 735 EOIs (expressions of interest) were lodged for the ‘Global Talent Independent’ program in the three months after it was launched last November.
> 
> But the actual number of visas submitted and granted following these EOIs is far lower, though a full breakdown is not possible as applications are processed under two existing visa streams.
> 
> As at 30 January [PDF], just 102 subclass 124 distinguished talent visas and 125 subclass 858 distinguished talent visas had been granted by the Department of Home Affairs from 188 and 209 applications, respectively.
> 
> Even if all 227 of the visa granted came through the GTI channel, it represents just a fraction of the 5000 people the government wants to attract between July 2019 and June 2020.
> 
> This leaves the vast majority of places to be filled in the last five months of the scheme during the peak of the coronavirus pandemic."


 It's just haft of the story
"While the early results paint a bleak picture, with most visas left to be filled in just five months, Hannan Tew Lawyers partner Jordan Tew told iTnews that his firm had fielded “a “significant amount of enquires” about the program more recently.

“This is both from individuals who are interested in applying and individuals who have since received positive outcomes from their EOIs and are seeking assistance with the visa component,” he said.

“This could be due to an increase in awareness and interest now that a number of people have actually been granted the visa.

“Specifically, we’ve heard from a lot of PhD candidates that are within six months of submitting their thesis who are extremely interested in the GTI program. "


----------



## Jan1983

trienchieu12 said:


> It's just haft of the story
> "While the early results paint a bleak picture, with most visas left to be filled in just five months, Hannan Tew Lawyers partner Jordan Tew told iTnews that his firm had fielded “a “significant amount of enquires” about the program more recently.
> 
> “This is both from individuals who are interested in applying and individuals who have since received positive outcomes from their EOIs and are seeking assistance with the visa component,” he said.
> 
> “This could be due to an increase in awareness and interest now that a number of people have actually been granted the visa.
> 
> “Specifically, we’ve heard from a lot of PhD candidates that are within six months of submitting their thesis who are extremely interested in the GTI program. "


I think the whole thing is the result of rather poor advertising and unclear eligibility criteria, as can be clearly seen in this thread. Especially the salary threshold probably keeps a lot of people from applying, since it sounds a lot like you basically need to have a job already - or at least lined up - where you can make that amount of money, when in reality it just needs to be attainable at some point.


----------



## Rita_2020

*Rita_2020*

Hi guys,

could you please answer my question? Have you seen the Global talent officer to call the nominator? I mean should I tell to my nominator to expect an email or call from the officer?


----------



## GTI2020

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> could you please answer my question? Have you seen the Global talent officer to call the nominator? I mean should I tell to my nominator to expect an email or call from the officer?


Hey Rita
Did you already send an EOI? Offshore or Onshore?
If Offshore, it is more likely to experience significant delays in the overall process from sending invitation and granting visa.


----------



## Rita_2020

Hey GTI2020,
Yes, I send an EOI, and am onshore. I am asking do the officer call my nominator? have you had any experience?

Thanks


----------



## GTI2020

Rita_2020 said:


> Hey GTI2020,
> Yes, I send an EOI, and am onshore. I am asking do the officer call my nominator? have you had any experience?
> 
> Thanks


If from Onshore then You should be receiving an invitation within 7-14 days hopefully.
Regarding your queries, I am not sure what they do actually during an initial period (issuing invitation). But at the time of filing Visa, you need to send form 1000 (nominator should fill).
Can you share your Profile, If you don't mind? Just for an idea.
Best wishes for your invitation.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Henry Williams said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my Unique Identifier Number today. Submitted EOI on May 8 for AgTech. Onshore.
> 
> From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
> 1) Prove that you can work and support yourself?
> what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
> 
> 2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities
> for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi just wondering what is your major? How many publications do you have please? Can I have your phone number please ? Just want to ask some more questions
> 
> 
> 
> Machine learning, Agriculture technology..
> 18 publications related to ICT, MedTech, AgTech
Click to expand...


----------



## Edge89

GTI2020raha said:


> Many thanks for the suggestion, today I found a "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn and texted him (no answer yet, obviously), is it the way? I just found him searching "Global Talent Officer" on LinkedIn?!
> second question, how about sending an email to the [email protected]? Is it a good idea?


Why not, try all options.
I believe the last option is to submit another EOI.


----------



## omraman

Which sector did you apply for?
I think they don't call nominator


----------



## omraman

Rita_2020 said:


> Hey GTI2020,
> Yes, I send an EOI, and am onshore. I am asking do the officer call my nominator? have you had any experience?
> 
> Thanks


which sector you applied? I don't think they call nominator


----------



## omraman

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Henry Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine learning, Agriculture technology..
> 18 publications related to ICT, MedTech, AgTech
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Did you have any prizes, award during your PhD?
Click to expand...


----------



## omraman

GTI2020raha said:


> guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI April 30, isn't it weird that I have not heard back from them? any solution?
> 
> Thanks, everyone


Which sector did u applied for?


----------



## omraman

Ghoshd said:


> I havent got response yet submitted offshore EOI 1 st week of April


Good luck, which sector you applied?


----------



## GTI2020raha

omraman said:


> Which sector did u applied for?


Space, does it matter?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

omraman said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine learning, Agriculture technology..
> 18 publications related to ICT, MedTech, AgTech
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Did you have any prizes, award during your PhD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> student grant and best paper award
Click to expand...


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Ma.Energy said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your stories. Extremely helpful.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 6 May: EOI Submitted: Field Energy and Mining
> 
> 13 May: Request for further information: formal Ph.D. certificate and Further evidence of your current employment.
> 
> 14 May: I submitted the requested info at 10 am.
> 14 May: UI granted at 3 pm.
> 
> 17 May: Visa application lodged
> 17 May: Medical requested (apparently automatically and immediately after visa lodged)
> 
> Now waiting for medical examinations.


Hi can you pls help me with this
From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things 

1) Prove that you can work and support yourself? what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.


----------



## Rita_2020

omraman said:


> which sector you applied? I don't think they call nominator


Thanks Omraman, I applied for Medtech


----------



## omraman

Rita_2020 said:


> Thanks Omraman, I applied for Medtech


Did you have publications, awards or prizes?


----------



## r.bandary

hi every one
Do you know what is the BCC number?


----------



## shawon04

Hi Guys,

Received my grant today and thanks to this amazing forum . Below is my timeline :

Visa Subclass 858
Field: Energy
Current Location Perth WA

EOI date: 30th March 2020
Request for further information : 09 April 2020
Provided information: 14th April, 2020
Invite: 20th April 2020
Visa application submission: 30th April 2020
S56 RFI for AFP, medicals : 6th May 2020
Medical appointment : 16th May 2020
Submitted AFP:18th May 2020
Medical results submitted: 19th May 2020
Grant: Today 20th May 2020

In total,50 days starting from EOI submissison towards Grant ( 20 days for GTI invitation and 20 days to receive the grant). Such a fabulous and fast PR pathway!!!!


----------



## adnanfaroq86

shawon04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today and thanks to this amazing forum . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Field: Energy
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> EOI date: 30th March 2020
> Request for further information : 09 April 2020
> Provided information: 14th April, 2020
> Invite: 20th April 2020
> Visa application submission: 30th April 2020
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals : 6th May 2020
> Medical appointment : 16th May 2020
> Submitted AFP:18th May 2020
> Medical results submitted: 19th May 2020
> Grant: Today 20th May 2020
> 
> In total,50 days starting from EOI submissison towards Grant ( 20 days for GTI invitation and 20 days to receive the grant). Such a fabulous and fast PR pathway!!!!


Congratulations
Hi can you pls help me with this
From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
1) References and/or supporting letters from peers/employers in their area of
expertise. Links to websites that demonstrate what they have done/do, including media articles or published academic works (if applicable). Awards or other relevant
achievements, including invitations to speak at conferences or where they have led key contingents. 
How you addressed this part?
2) Prove that you can work and support yourself? what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
3) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.


----------



## shawon04

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Congratulations
> Hi can you pls help me with this
> From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
> 1) References and/or supporting letters from peers/employers in their area of
> expertise. Links to websites that demonstrate what they have done/do, including media articles or published academic works (if applicable). Awards or other relevant
> achievements, including invitations to speak at conferences or where they have led key contingents.
> How you addressed this part?
> 2) Prove that you can work and support yourself? what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
> 3) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.


Hi, In regard to your queries:

1. I submitted reference letters from all of my projects superviosrs that are internationally recognized ( I worked in middle east, Europe and Australian energy sectors). As right now I am doing phD, I also have publicationtions, media interviews, conference talk, IEEE seminar talks as well as awards. All of these have been provided a separte pdf ( ie. Scholarly Activity.pdf, International Award.pdf, Australia Award.pdf).
2. I have a collaboration with industry for my phd project. So I provide a letter from industry outlining that I have the capability and potential to earn 148k once I join any company ( given that my profile/experience has a high demnad in Australian energy setor).


----------



## livesimple

QQ:- PCC is taking a long time nowadays. Can the application be lodged without PCC? Is it okay to submit it later? Will it be fine to lodge the application if 3 months of validity left on the dependent's passport?

Your reply would be greatly appreciated.Thank you


----------



## ff-mins

shawon04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today and thanks to this amazing forum . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Field: Energy
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> EOI date: 30th March 2020
> Request for further information : 09 April 2020
> Provided information: 14th April, 2020
> Invite: 20th April 2020
> Visa application submission: 30th April 2020
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals : 6th May 2020
> Medical appointment : 16th May 2020
> Submitted AFP:18th May 2020
> Medical results submitted: 19th May 2020
> Grant: Today 20th May 2020
> 
> In total,50 days starting from EOI submissison towards Grant ( 20 days for GTI invitation and 20 days to receive the grant). Such a fabulous and fast PR pathway!!!!



Congrats, may I ask which year of your PhD studies you are! I have submitted my application on 1 May 2020, but nothing yet.


----------



## trienchieu12

livesimple said:


> QQ:- PCC is taking a long time nowadays. Can the application be lodged without PCC? Is it okay to submit it later? Will it be fine to lodge the application if 3 months of validity left on the dependent's passport?
> 
> Your reply would be greatly appreciated.Thank you


You can first lodge without PCC, just upload the receipt then provide the certificate later. 3months left for passport should be a problem, contact your embassy in Aus to renew, it normally takes less than a month.


----------



## ff-mins

shelley_Aus said:


> I submitted on 11 March through contact form not immi account (with attached police checks), so I cannot check the status of my application.
> They requested only for medical check and I did it. I don't think they want to ask for further documents, they told me they are finalizing my application but still no response.


Hi, I hope you are doing well. May I ask a couple of question? Did your visa granted or still waiting? And have you applied with your master degree and currently studying PhD but not the last semester?


----------



## livesimple

The renewal process is taking time due to covaid 19. Are you sure about the passport thing? I read somewhere Australia allows the passenger to enter as long as the passport is valid. I believe, no such requirement like 6 months thing. I am not sure about PR application though. Can someone please answer?


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> The renewal process is taking time due to covaid 19. Are you sure about the passport thing? I read somewhere Australia allows the passenger to enter as long as the passport is valid. I believe, no such requirement like 6 months thing. I am not sure about PR application though. Can someone please answer?


Temporary visa holders should have at least 6 month’s validity left in their passport
PR holders don’t need to have

Cheers


----------



## livesimple

My child's passport is valid for 3 months. Will it be fine to lodge a PR application?


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> My child's passport is valid for 3 months. Will it be fine to lodge a PR application?


Usually The co may not issue the grant to the baby with such less period left
But as these are extraordinary times, and all embassies and consulates are closed , you may get it
Hard to say

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

I just asked my friend. His daughter’s passport only 2 months left still okay but CO advise to renew as soon as you got grant, you may need Statu Dec


----------



## uber

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI on April 9th through professional stream. Most of the people on here applied through academic stream.

Anyone here received invitation through professional stream or waiting?

Cheers


----------



## completenonsensewhat

uber said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April 9th through professional stream. Most of the people on here applied through academic stream.
> 
> Anyone here received invitation through professional stream or waiting?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah. Loads of people here have been through the professional stream. Read the entire thread. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghoshd

uber said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April 9th through professional stream. Most of the people on here applied through academic stream.
> 
> Anyone here received invitation through professional stream or waiting?
> 
> Cheers


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## uber

Ghoshd said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?



I am onshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghoshd

uber said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am onshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am offshore professional eoi april first week, no response yet.


----------



## uber

Ghoshd said:


> I am offshore professional eoi april first week, no response yet.



I applied in Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT sector. How about you?


----------



## Ghoshd

uber said:


> ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am offshore professional eoi april first week, no response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i applied in quantum information, advanced digital, data science and ict sector. How about you?
Click to expand...

ict


----------



## uber

Ghoshd said:


> ict



Good luck bud, keep us posted.


----------



## Ghoshd

uber said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bud, keep us posted.
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙏


----------



## Zigzig

Hey Ghoshd,
Did you identify a Nominator prior to submitting the eoi?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

livesimple said:


> QQ:- PCC is taking a long time nowadays. Can the application be lodged without PCC? Is it okay to submit it later? Will it be fine to lodge the application if 3 months of validity left on the dependent's passport?
> 
> Your reply would be greatly appreciated.Thank you


I am applying for the step 2 and my passport is expiring in July. I have asked from the home affairs office and told them I am applying on 1st june for new passport. They said Its fine you can submit the details when you got your passport ready


----------



## Ghoshd

Zigzig said:


> Hey Ghoshd,
> Did you identify a Nominator prior to submitting the eoi?


Yes i did, worked in Australia before.


----------



## livesimple

Thank you so much for your response here. Greatly appreciated! Could you please share home affairs contact details in case I may need to contact them pertaining to my application. Thanks again


----------



## livesimple

@adnanfaroq86 
Thank you so much for your response here. Greatly appreciated! Could you please share home affairs contact details in case I may need to contact them pertaining to my application. Thanks again


----------



## livesimple

@trienchieu12 
Thank you very much for your response


----------



## livesimple

@NB Thank you


----------



## Stefan1986

*Case officer*



shawon04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today and thanks to this amazing forum . Below is my timeline :
> 
> Visa Subclass 858
> Field: Energy
> Current Location Perth WA
> 
> EOI date: 30th March 2020
> Request for further information : 09 April 2020
> Provided information: 14th April, 2020
> Invite: 20th April 2020
> Visa application submission: 30th April 2020
> S56 RFI for AFP, medicals : 6th May 2020
> Medical appointment : 16th May 2020
> Submitted AFP:18th May 2020
> Medical results submitted: 19th May 2020
> Grant: Today 20th May 2020
> 
> In total,50 days starting from EOI submissison towards Grant ( 20 days for GTI invitation and 20 days to receive the grant). Such a fabulous and fast PR pathway!!!!


Can you please mention who is your case officer?


----------



## kunsal

Have gone through the thread but I am still confused as to whether I am eligible for this pathway.

This is my profile in short:


Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from the University of Pune - India which is one of the top universities in India.
Close to 8 years of ICT experience - all related to my field of expertise.
ACS has assessed the above as an ICT Major and deducted only 2 years of experience.
Worked in globally recognized organizations throughout my career.
Earn over Rs. 15 lakh per year.
Have a brother (permanent resident of Australia and lives in Sydney) who works in the same field and could be able to sponsor/nominate me.
No PhD, no internationally recognized awards or publications.

Am I eligible? I'm offshore.


----------



## Sal-IS

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on 22 April, received an email for further informant. Provide documents on 5 May. now it is 3 weeks and I did not receive any response from them. I am onshore and in the last semester of my PhD. Is anyone here has the same situation? All my friends got their UID in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Encourage you to apply to the program. That's the only way to find out. EOI is free anyway


----------



## kunsal

completenonsensewhat said:


> Encourage you to apply to the program. That's the only way to find out. EOI is free anyway


Was that comment for me?


----------



## small munene

Submitted just now my EOI. Now waiting for that lucky email.


----------



## rippleyue

Hi guys, 

Good to see all of your stories. Thank you for sharing them, which are really helpful. 

I am wondering how could these officers identify whether the applicant is onshore or offshore, i.e. will they check the situation by searching the applicant's passport no. in their system? My story is that I helped my husband (who is currently offshore) to submit EOI on 8th May for AgTech. I am in Australia now and haven't received anything yet. 

I will keep following up on this forum. I particularly would like to see the updates from offshore applicants.


----------



## HIML

NB said:


> Temporary visa holders should have at least 6 month’s validity left in their passport
> PR holders don’t need to have
> 
> Cheers


Perhaps an off-topic here but I need your suggestion. Recently I got the invitation and start preparing my doc for visa subclass 858. I was in India for more than 1 year (from 2012 to 2013 and later 4 months in 2014) because of my Mtech study in Dehradun. What is the best possible way to apply for PCC for India? I am currently in Canberra now. No idea how to proceed for that and how long it would take?

I have another query, I am onshore now hence can not add my dependents ( kids and wife) with me. just wondering if I want to add my dependents in future do I need to submit some additional documents about them now with 858 visa application. Actually my wife has a separate student visa and my two kids are with her visa, they were supposed to be here but due to the travel ban they can not.

Looking forward to hearing from you 

TIA


----------



## HIML

perception30 said:


> I have provided form 80 when I submitted the visa.


Hi I have some specific query regarding 858, if I'm not mistaken you got the visa under 858.


----------



## Aoni

Sal-IS said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on 22 April, received an email for further informant. Provide documents on 5 May. now it is 3 weeks and I did not receive any response from them. I am onshore and in the last semester of my PhD. Is anyone here has the same situation? All my friends got their UID in less than 3 weeks.


Hi, I am also in the same situation like you. I submitted my additional documents on 5th May but, yet not heard anything from them.


----------



## Edge89

Aoni said:


> Hi, I am also in the same situation like you. I submitted my additional documents on 5th May but, yet not heard anything from them.


Which section?


----------



## bezmam

Mrsmnobrega said:


> Because we have to travel to the mainland in the UK and all but essential travel is banned


Hello Mrsmnobrega,
were you able to go for medical examination ? I am also in the same situation. I appreciate any advice .

Thanks,


----------



## livesimple

Hello Folks,

Can anyone recommend me any good immigration lawyer in Australia? It would be great if you could refer.


----------



## uber

livesimple said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Can anyone recommend me any good immigration lawyer in Australia? It would be great if you could refer.



I have used Nigel Dobbie’s services, he is pretty good!


----------



## livesimple

Thank you. Can you please recommend me few more immigration lawyers? It would help to hire someone quickly. Thanks!


----------



## adnanfaroq86

livesimple said:


> @adnanfaroq86
> Thank you so much for your response here. Greatly appreciated! Could you please share home affairs contact details in case I may need to contact them pertaining to my application. Thanks again


Its 131881. But pls search about the question before you ask them


----------



## adnanfaroq86

livesimple said:


> Thank you. Can you please recommend me few more immigration lawyers? It would help to hire someone quickly. Thanks!


Aussizz


----------



## sami1234

can i ask what additional documents for Phd in last semester they are asking ?


----------



## kaipand

*Scope of FinTech Sector ?*

I am unclear about the scope and definition of "FinTech"sector in this program. As per an ordinary thinking, ICT and FinTech sectors are overlapping for a technical person who has worked in Financial sector, and hence the confusion arises whether he/she fits in FinTech or ICT sectors.
Can someone provide clarity around "FinTech" sector visa vis ICT please ?


----------



## kaipand

*Scope of FinTECH sector*

I am unclear about the scope and definition of "FinTech" sector. As per an ordinary thinking, the ICT and FinTech sectors are quite overlapping for a technical person who has worked in Financial sector and hence the confusion arises whether he/she fits in FinTech or ICT.

Please let me know what do you think asap

Cheers,
pankai


----------



## Sunpreet

sami1234 said:


> can i ask what additional documents for Phd in last semester they are asking ?


If you are a Ph.D. candidate at an Australian University you may use the following documents:
1. Start date
2. Completion of your CoC. (Generally at the end of two semesters)
3. Maximum submission date (If you are only six months away from it, you can claim to be in the last semester).
4. The last semester of Ph.D. is regarding the thesis, consisting of the following stages.
>Submission of the thesis (If you have submitted, you must have a thesis submission confirmation through an email.)
> Thesis review process (Generally 3-6 months).

Note: If you are on scholarship, mainly RTP, APA or IPRS then use the scholarship offer letter as well, as these scholarships are for 3 years for a full-time Ph.D. candidate.

Put all of them in chronological order, make one pdf file and submit.


----------



## K.a11

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding the visa process. I received S56 form last week requesting some supporting documents. I have attached the requested documents on the same day. I checked this thread and it seems that everyone who submitted the requested documents, they received the 'grant email' one day after that. However, I have not heard anything back since last week. Is it normal? 

Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## ff-mins

*yes, it is normal*

Yes, it is normal. my friend also submitted and his visa granted after 15 days. I myself responded to s56 13 days ago but no any news or update yet. may I ask are you onshore and last semester of PhD student or first/second year? 


K.a11 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question regarding the visa process. I received S56 form last week requesting some supporting documents. I have attached the requested documents on the same day. I checked this thread and it seems that everyone who submitted the requested documents, they received the 'grant email' one day after that. However, I have not heard anything back since last week. Is it normal?
> 
> Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## K.a11

Thanks, 
I got my Ph.D. degree last year and I am onshore.



ff-mins said:


> Yes, it is normal. my friend also submitted and his visa granted after 15 days. I myself responded to s56 13 days ago but no any news or update yet. may I ask are you onshore and last semester of PhD student or first/second year?


----------



## Sunpreet

ff-mins said:


> Yes, it is normal. my friend also submitted and his visa granted after 15 days. I myself responded to s56 13 days ago but no any news or update yet. may I ask are you onshore and last semester of PhD student or first/second year?


Hi, Do you mind if you can share how far are you in your Ph.D. or its finished?

Thanks


----------



## kaipand

Hi All,
It will be great if you can opine around FinTech category. Do you recommend s/w architects who have worked in Financial institutions to apply under this category?

Many thanks !!!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I recommend anyone who thinks they even have a slight chance apply for it. The EOI on the GTI website is free and doesn't cost money. 

About fintech, that's what I did. I'm a software guy working ina Fintech company. 

Every profile is unique and judged on it's own merit. Dont be hesitant to stop yourself from applying. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwood198

Hello everyone.

I have read through the thread. So it seems that individuals with good academic results in Master/Honours degree are also eligible for this visa? and the 150k aud requirement is not a hard and fast rule? I don't see how phds can earn a 150k salary straight out of university.

Has anyone applied with a master by coursework degree and got an invitation?


----------



## Abdulk084

Hi,

Did anyone who is still in the last semester of PhD got visa?

Thank You.


----------



## MAN110

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.

Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


----------



## Abdulk084

MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


Have you completed your PhD? Or in the last semester ?


----------



## MAN110

Abdulk084 said:


> Have you completed your PhD? Or in the last semester ?


I am in the last semester. Thank you for your reply


----------



## GTI2020

MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


Hi MAN110
I wish you receive a visa grant soon. Would you mind sharing your profile? MS? Ph.D. candidate or PhD graduate?


----------



## MAN110

GTI2020 said:


> Hi MAN110
> I wish you receive a visa grant soon. Would you mind sharing your profile? MS? Ph.D. candidate or PhD graduate?



I am doing my PhD and I will submit my thesis in October. Do you know anyone who has similar problem?


----------



## JackR2RS

MAN110 said:


> GTI2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MAN110
> I wish you receive a visa grant soon. Would you mind sharing your profile? MS? Ph.D. candidate or PhD graduate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing my PhD and I will submit my thesis in October. Do you know anyone who has similar problem?
Click to expand...

It's same for many, just be patient, no one knows what's going on in DHA!
waiting since early March! for any reason seems they don't provide a clear answer what's happening there!


----------



## MAN110

JackR2RS said:


> It's same for many, just be patient, no one knows what's going on in DHA!
> waiting since early March! for any reason seems they don't provide a clear answer what's happening there!


Thank you for your reply. Have you seen anyone being rejected in this visa? if yes, Do they have any reasons?


----------



## JackR2RS

MAN110 said:


> JackR2RS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's same for many, just be patient, no one knows what's going on in DHA!
> waiting since early March! for any reason seems they don't provide a clear answer what's happening there!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Have you seen anyone being rejected in this visa? if yes, Do they have any reasons?
Click to expand...

No idea


----------



## muds

Do we know if any 124s (offshore) were released in recent past?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ff-mins

I hope your visa will be granted soon. it is out of our control, I know waiting is tough but no choice, keep hope and bright days will come soon. 


MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


----------



## Abdulk084

your friends who got visa are also in the last semester of PhD?


----------



## Asif Rahman

Hello:

Is there anyone who has received the visa grant notification having a dependent family unit recently? Please share. It seems to me that DHA likes individual applicants more than family applicants.


----------



## expact_m_16

trienchieu12 said:


> Well, that comment demotivated me and cost me a few months because of hesitation


Well, it costed me 6070$ for 190 application, 300$ for state nomination, and months of waiting. Based on what I read here, I can easily meet the requirements for visa 858.


----------



## btran2507

As demoralizing it may sound, offshore stream 124 is put on hold indefinitely, source from a GTO. Everything is progressing very slowly, I submitted EOI 2 weeks ago but have not heard any feedback, even my 482 visa was delayed. We probably have to be patient.


----------



## Jua

If I can recall right the last time I saw anyone post that in this group, they had send their additional documents late February or early March.

I think all other subclass 124 applicants have not yet been assessed since.


----------



## uber

btran2507 said:


> As demoralizing it may sound, offshore stream 124 is put on hold indefinitely, source from a GTO. Everything is progressing very slowly, I submitted EOI 2 weeks ago but have not heard any feedback, even my 482 visa was delayed. We probably have to be patient.



On the same boat, I submitted my EOI about 3 weeks ago.

I guess no news in good in this scenario!


----------



## teentitan12

uber said:


> On the same boat, I submitted my EOI about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I guess no news in good in this scenario!


I thought you submitted your EOI on April 9th? Did you submit another EOI after that?


----------



## muds

btran2507 said:


> As demoralizing it may sound, offshore stream 124 is put on hold indefinitely, source from a GTO. Everything is progressing very slowly, I submitted EOI 2 weeks ago but have not heard any feedback, even my 482 visa was delayed. We probably have to be patient.


Hey it is indeed demoralizing !

Can you please share which GTO was it ?


----------



## Vividab

Hi everyone,

I am having a confusion here, I am a primary applicant and I am onshore while my wife is offshore, which subclass do I need to apply? can I include her in the application or it's just me and if my visa is granted I have to apply for a partner visa for my wife? what is non-accompanying family members then?


----------



## NB

Vividab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having a confusion here, I am a primary applicant and I am onshore while my wife is offshore, which subclass do I need to apply? can I include her in the application or it's just me and if my visa is granted I have to apply for a partner visa for my wife? what is non-accompanying family members then?


You will have to include her in your application 
You cannot exclude her even if you want Irrespective of her location 

Cheers


----------



## uber

teentitan12 said:


> I thought you submitted your EOI on April 9th? Did you submit another EOI after that?



I logged my only EOI on 9th May.


----------



## Sunpreet

uber said:


> I logged my only EOI on 9th May.


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jan1983

Vividab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am having a confusion here, I am a primary applicant and I am onshore while my wife is offshore, which subclass do I need to apply? can I include her in the application or it's just me and if my visa is granted I have to apply for a partner visa for my wife? what is non-accompanying family members then?


Read through the thread, there are at least two people who were in the same situation. I'm not a 100% sure, but I think the consensus was that you have to apply for the offshore stream if your offshore partner is to be included.


----------



## uber

Sunpreet said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?



I’m onshore


----------



## Sunpreet

omraman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone who submitted EOI in the last week of April as MedTech got any response from GT office?
> Thanks


Hello, I hope you are well!!!!
Have you heard any back yet in regards to your EOI?
Also are you onsho0re or offshore?


----------



## Sunpreet

Udesh said:


> Hi,
> I am recently graduated (Master degree) from Australian university with High Distinction and I have four publications as well. I have experienced in Advanced Manufacturing field. Is this adequate to get 858 visa?


Hey Udesh.

How did you go with your EOI?

Thanks


----------



## uber

My EOI was rejected, without stating any specific reason. They only mentioned that information provided by me is not enough, didn’t even ask for more information.

Anyone else on the same boat?


----------



## darkknight2099

uber said:


> My EOI was rejected, without stating any specific reason. They only mentioned that information provided by me is not enough, didn’t even ask for more information.
> 
> Anyone else on the same boat?


What information you included and what is your profile?


----------



## Sunpreet

uber said:


> My EOI was rejected, without stating any specific reason. They only mentioned that information provided by me is not enough, didn’t even ask for more information.
> 
> Anyone else on the same boat?


Sorry to hear this. After how long did they get back to you?
Do you mind sharing your profile?
Thanks.


----------



## livesimple

QQ:- How much does an immigration lawyer cost for 4 members for the entire process of GTI in AUS?


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> QQ:- How much does an immigration lawyer cost for 4 members for the entire process of GTI in AUS?


There is no prescribed fees for Mara agents
THe more experienced and renowned the agent, more his fees
You will have to contact the agents individually and discuss their fees

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

livesimple said:


> QQ:- How much does an immigration lawyer cost for 4 members for the entire process of GTI in AUS?


Around 3-4k


----------



## janagan1993

Should I address the following questions within the initial letters that I must submit for EOI to get UID? The letters mean - My expression of interest and a letter from the supervisor. 

a) How to establish my self in Australia?
b) Opportunities in Australia in the related field?

If not should I get a letter from an external organization in addition to the nominator?


----------



## darkknight2099

janagan1993 said:


> Should I address the following questions within the initial letters that I must submit for EOI to get UID? The letters mean - My expression of interest and a letter from the supervisor.
> 
> a) How to establish my self in Australia?
> b) Opportunities in Australia in the related field?
> 
> If not should I get a letter from an external organization in addition to the nominator?


Hi, Can you share your profile/achievements?


----------



## janagan1993

I'm a PhD candidate expecting to submit the thesis by September under AgTech. I haven't applied the eoi yet. So wanted to clarify those questions.


----------



## darkknight2099

janagan1993 said:


> I'm a PhD candidate expecting to submit the thesis by September under AgTech. I haven't applied the eoi yet. So wanted to clarify those questions.


Just being PhD in last semester does not qualify you for this visa. You need to have more than that.


----------



## Chaitureddy43

Hi Everyone,

Thanks a lot for sharing all the information in this group, this is the only source of info we have on GTI across the web. I got my UID back in Feb but somehow decided to go with my organization channel for 186 visa instead of GTI even though. There were lot of delays with ACS and decided to use my invite on GTI. I finally submitted my application and immediately received my bridging visa and health examinations request. Currently, BUPA has more than a month waiting.

Today received my s56 asking for health examinations and nothing else. Is this a good sign that my application is all complete and they don't need any additional information except medicals?

Appreciate all your help again.

Thanks,
Chaitanya


----------



## Sunpreet

Chaitureddy43 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing all the information in this group, this is the only source of info we have on GTI across the web. I got my UID back in Feb but somehow decided to go with my organization channel for 186 visa instead of GTI even though. There were lot of delays with ACS and decided to use my invite on GTI. I finally submitted my application and immediately received my bridging visa and health examinations request. Currently, BUPA has more than a month waiting.
> 
> Today received my s56 asking for health examinations and nothing else. Is this a good sign that my application is all complete and they don't need any additional information except medicals?
> 
> Appreciate all your help again.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya



You are good mate, just medicals which is a bare formality. The moment your medicals will be made available online, expect a grant within a day or two.

BTW what is your profile? Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Chaitureddy43

Sunpreet said:


> You are good mate, just medicals which is a bare formality. The moment your medicals will be made available online, expect a grant within a day or two.
> 
> BTW what is your profile? Are you onshore or offshore?


Thanks mate. I am onshore working in IT with global experience. Moved to Australia a year ago


----------



## kundikoi

darkknight2099 said:


> Just being PhD in last semester does not qualify you for this visa. You need to have more than that.


please ignore this misinformation - both @janagan and any future applicants reading this



janagan1993 said:


> Should I address the following questions within the initial letters that I must submit for EOI to get UID?
> a) How to establish my self in Australia?
> b) Opportunities in Australia in the related field?
> If not should I get a letter from an external organization in addition to the nominator?


the answer sort of depends on your profile - if you believe your profile is strong as is (based on all others already shared in here), you're most likely ok with just the basic info EOI asks for (e.g. already earning above threshold, tons of international awards/publications, strong nominator, etc). 

if your profile is average or weak, then additional info (quality over quantity) at the EOI stage won't hurt - all 3 of the above could work (assuming they don't take you like a month to procure), and can be recycled at application stage anyways.


----------



## Sunpreet

Chaitureddy43 said:


> Thanks mate. I am onshore working in IT with global experience. Moved to Australia a year ago


Great!!!!, you must be in a higher salary bracket, or are you in research?
By the way how long it took you to receive the UID once you lodged your EOI?


----------



## Chaitureddy43

Sunpreet said:


> Great!!!!, you must be in a higher salary bracket, or are you in research?
> By the way how long it took you to receive the UID once you lodged your EOI?


Yes, salary-wise I am above the threshold, I got UID in like two weeks back in Feb


----------



## Sunpreet

Chaitureddy43 said:


> Yes, salary-wise I am above the threshold, I got UID in like two weeks back in Feb


Sweet!!! All the best buddy with your application. Just enjoy, finish your meds. and acquire your grant.


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> please ignore this misinformation - both @janagan and any future applicants reading this
> 
> 
> 
> the answer sort of depends on your profile - if you believe your profile is strong as is (based on all others already shared in here), you're most likely ok with just the basic info EOI asks for (e.g. already earning above threshold, tons of international awards/publications, strong nominator, etc).
> 
> if your profile is average or weak, then additional info (quality over quantity) at the EOI stage won't hurt - all 3 of the above could work (assuming they don't take you like a month to procure), and can be recycled at application stage anyways.


I don't understand why you saying it's misinformation. I just said that having PhD with nothing else does not qualify him for the visa and you already mentioned that kind of in your reply.


----------



## kundikoi

Chaitureddy43 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing all the information in this group, this is the only source of info we have on GTI across the web. I got my UID back in Feb but somehow decided to go with my organization channel for 186 visa instead of GTI even though. There were lot of delays with ACS and decided to use my invite on GTI. I finally submitted my application and immediately received my bridging visa and health examinations request. Currently, BUPA has more than a month waiting.
> 
> Today received my s56 asking for health examinations and nothing else. Is this a good sign that my application is all complete and they don't need any additional information except medicals?
> 
> Appreciate all your help again.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chaitanya


wow, i was in a similar position in Dec (186 vs 858) and decided to go with 858 on the account of much-faster (and at the time only alleged) processing time. 

you should be fine but keep a close eye on the expiry of any of your other docs while you're waiting for your medical (i.e. PCCs, military certs) and perhaps consider changing BUPA locations like @trienchieu suggested earlier in the thread.


----------



## Chaitureddy43

Sunpreet said:


> Sweet!!! All the best buddy with your application. Just enjoy, finish your meds. and acquire your grant.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Chaitureddy43

kundikoi said:


> wow, i was in a similar position in Dec (186 vs 858) and decided to go with 858 on the account of much-faster (and at the time only alleged) processing time.
> 
> you should be fine but keep a close eye on the expiry of any of your other docs while you're waiting for your medical (i.e. PCCs, military certs) and perhaps consider changing BUPA locations like @trienchieu suggested earlier in the thread.


Thats good to know, I didnt initiate my process due to my organisation not giving a letter for 858 and instead they are happy to sponsor 186. But ACS has changed their process now and needs lot of additional documents and I couldn't get some of them. So I decided to use GTI as I already have the invite. Went to my boss and got the reference and submitted on 27th. 

I called BUPA and asked them the next earliest available slot  anywhere in the state. Got something in a month in Bendigo


----------



## kundikoi

darkknight2099 said:


> I don't understand why you saying it's misinformation. I just said that having PhD with nothing else does not qualify him for the visa and you already mentioned that kind of in your reply.


No I didn't. Without going into too much detail around the misinformation you were trying to spread (e.g. the extremely low possibility of not having 'anything else' to go with one's PhD), the fact of the matter is that nobody on this thread knows conclusively what qualifies an applicant for the GTIP visa - nor what disqualifies them, so please don't try to pose as such.


----------



## Asif Rahman

Sunpreet said:


> You are good mate, just medicals which is a bare formality. The moment your medicals will be made available online, expect a grant within a day or two.
> 
> BTW what is your profile? Are you onshore or offshore?



Is it really? Because I completed my medical on 18 May and still on ImmiAccount, it shows further assessment. BTW I have applied for 858 with family.


----------



## Sunpreet

Asif Rahman said:


> Is it really? Because I completed my medical on 18 May and still on ImmiAccount, it shows further assessment. BTW I have applied for 858 with family.


You are fine. There is no hard and fast rule of 1,2 days. Some people have received there grants literally after half an hour once they submitted all of there documents and some like yourself have to wait a bit. 
As long as you have submitted everything that you are supposed to, you should be fine.
All good comes to those who wait. All the best and enjoy.


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> No I didn't. Without going into too much detail around the misinformation you were trying to spread (e.g. the extremely low possibility of not having 'anything else' to go with one's PhD), the fact of the matter is that nobody on this thread knows conclusively what qualifies an applicant for the GTIP visa - nor what disqualifies them, so please don't try to pose as such.


So far no one with bare PhD got it. The people shared their profiles here had many Q1 papers + conferences, postdoc position, job offer with high salary, awards, patents, and high profile nominator.


----------



## janagan1993

darkknight2099 said:


> I don't understand why you saying it's misinformation. I just said that having PhD with nothing else does not qualify him for the visa and you already mentioned that kind of in your reply.


Well, I haven't fully specified my achievements. I'm in the last semester of my Ph.D, I have plenty of conference publications (total of 5 papers and including A graded conference). Furthermore, I worked with various universities in many countries, and have already developed digital models, those are currently being used by many. Importantly, I have worked on 2 case studies in Australia too with research scientists (it was on developing ICT model for disease identification in crops, that caused significant losses in Australian agriculture market). 

I have obtained 2 letters so far, one from my supervisor (who is a nominator), and another letter from a leading scientist I have worked with (who led the above-mentioned project) stating about the future scope of my field as he got wider experience working with agtech companies and various universities in Australia.

I hope it is clear now. What else should I include along with my application? Also, how can I prove that my nominator is an expert in AgTech field? Should I draft a profile about him separately?


----------



## darkknight2099

That's really impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janagan1993

darkknight2099 said:


> That's really impressive. Thanks for sharing.


Based on my profile; Can anyone answer the following 3 questions;

1) How should I mention - How I'm going to establish my self in Australia? (Is it mandatory?)
2) Opportunities available in Australia, as I'm in the final semester of my Ph.D., I don't have any way to provide an income threshold.
3) How to prove that my nominator is a strong person in the field - should I include a profile of the nominator in addition to the nominator's letter?

Looking forward to a clear response.


----------



## Sunpreet

janagan1993 said:


> Based on my profile; Can anyone answer the following 3 questions;
> 
> 1) How should I mention - How I'm going to establish my self in Australia? (Is it mandatory?)
> 2) Opportunities available in Australia, as I'm in the final semester of my Ph.D., I don't have any way to provide an income threshold.
> 3) How to prove that my nominator is a strong person in the field - should I include a profile of the nominator in addition to the nominator's letter?
> 
> Looking forward to a clear response.



I can not comment on the first two points. However for the 3rd points. If your nominator is an academic or in research, just use his google scholar link. State things like his hindex, number of citations, grants he has acquired etc.

For points 1 snd 2, emphasize more on the contributions you have made in your research field. How your research field can shape up Australia and its society. Just unleash your philosophical attributes on a piece of paper. All the best. May the force be with you.

BTW, how long it took you to receive your UID after EOI?


----------



## janagan1993

Well, i haven't applied my eoi yet. I'm about to submit with all relevant info as possible.


----------



## tnk009

janagan1993 said:


> Should I address the following questions within the initial letters that I must submit for EOI to get UID? The letters mean - My expression of interest and a letter from the supervisor.
> 
> a) How to establish my self in Australia?
> b) Opportunities in Australia in the related field?
> 
> If not should I get a letter from an external organization in addition to the nominator?


1. Show some $$$ in your bank account as finding a job might be a diff one (if you are not working in Ausi already). They would like to make sure that you will not be a and burden on them once granted PR and financially can support you and your family.

2. Do some search about potential job openings and screenshot some of the opportunities. They would like to make sure that you have done your research and have good employment prospects. Hence applying for PR and not just because you are qualified, you are applying.


----------



## livesimple

Hello Folks,

I have a couple of questions regarding payment(Govt fees). I have a credit limit of 2400 AU per card and have two cards. Total govt fees will be around AU$ 8000.

1. Can I use two cards to split the payment?
2. Can I reuse the same cards to pay the remaining balance the next day once the credit limit is available after making the payment to the bank?
I won't prefer to increase the credit limit so please share with me if you think any other option is available.

Thank you


----------



## tnk009

livesimple said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding payment(Govt fees). I have a credit limit of 2400 AU per card and have two cards. Total govt fees will be around AU$ 8000.
> 
> 1. Can I use two cards to split the payment?
> 2. Can I reuse the same cards to pay the remaining balance the next day once the credit limit is available after making the payment to the bank?
> I won't prefer to increase the credit limit so please share with me if you think any other option is available.
> 
> Thank you


Not sure even with two cards and a given limit of your card, how can you pay AUD 8000.
I think you need to make a one-shot payment.
Maybe you can use a debit card or ask bank to increase the limit temporary on one of your cards.
Alternative, ask your friend/family with their card to facilitate the payment.

Curious to know which bank is Ausi give such a low credit limit.


----------



## NB

livesimple said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding payment(Govt fees). I have a credit limit of 2400 AU per card and have two cards. Total govt fees will be around AU$ 8000.
> 
> 1. Can I use two cards to split the payment?
> 2. Can I reuse the same cards to pay the remaining balance the next day once the credit limit is available after making the payment to the bank?
> I won't prefer to increase the credit limit so please share with me if you think any other option is available.
> 
> Thank you


1. NO
It has to be a single shot payment
2. Does not arise

There is a list of the options you can use to make the payments in DHA website 
See which is the easiest method for you 

Cheers


----------



## CarsonSONG

I am now in my third year of PhD in Australia. I plan to graduate at the end of this year, but I have not submitted my thesis.*I have 5 international journals, of which 3 have been published and 2 are under review, also have*3 international conference articles and PhD Scholarships.*I don't know if I can meet the criteria, it's free evaluation, so I submitted the application, expecting a good result.


----------



## GTI2020

CarsonSONG said:


> I am now in my third year of PhD in Australia. I plan to graduate at the end of this year, but I have not submitted my thesis.*I have 5 international journals, of which 3 have been published and 2 are under review, also have*3 international conference articles and PhD Scholarships.*I don't know if I can meet the criteria, it's free evaluation, so I submitted the application, expecting a good result.


Dear CarsonSONG
The criteria for how DHA provides an invitation is not still clear and seems to differ to onshore and offshore applicants (just my view). I have a friend who is in Ph.D. 1st year (Onshore), have a moderate profile (6-7 publications) has received EOI in a week. She has applied for a visa and waiting for the grant. Everyone has their own experience. It is better to apply for EOI, anyway it's free. Best of luck!!


----------



## kunsal

Who was the last person from offshore to get a grant here? I heard they have stopped entertaining offshore applicants for now.


----------



## GTI2020

kunsal said:


> Who was the last person from offshore to get a grant here? I heard they have stopped entertaining offshore applicants for now.


I would not say that they have stopped entertaining offshore applicants. When emailed to DHA they have clearly stated that they are considering the offshore applicant however there might be significant delays due to COVID-19. A similar reply was from one of the GTO (Via Linkedin).
No option left except waiting for official email (either invitation or rejection)
Cheers!!!


----------



## mustahsan

Hi There,
Just a quick query. Is it mandatory to submit No Objection Certificate from current employer while visa application? I mean anyone was asked from visa officer?
Thanks.


----------



## Pat-ps

Hi, does anyone know what should we do if we have already submitted PhD thesis but not yet awarded? The EOI form does not have any such thing. It’s either “awarded” or “submitting within 6 months”


----------



## trienchieu12

Pat-ps said:


> Hi, does anyone know what should we do if we have already submitted PhD thesis but not yet awarded? The EOI form does not have any such thing. It’s either “awarded” or “submitting within 6 months”


"submitting within 6 months", as "submitted" does not mean you will get "awarded", you can still note that you submitted the thesis in the statement.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Pat-ps said:


> Hi, does anyone know what should we do if we have already submitted PhD thesis but not yet awarded? The EOI form does not have any such thing. It’s either “awarded” or “submitting within 6 months”


 I have the same thing. Just mention in the section where you have to write some characters that you have submitted your thesis. You may receive any letter from the univ that you have submitted the thesis. You can upload that as well


----------



## gtisp2020

I completed my PhD (life science) last month and now doing Post doc in Melbourne. I have more than 10 international publications and 10 years of experience in academia. Do you guys think I could be eligible for Medical Technology sector with recent PhD?


----------



## Jan1983

pSudip said:


> I completed my PhD (life science) last month and now doing Post doc in Melbourne. I have more than 10 international publications and 10 years of experience in academia. Do you guys think I could be eligible for Medical Technology sector with recent PhD?


Very likely yes. Most definitely if your research actually has a medical aspect to it.


----------



## gtisp2020

Thanks for your comment Jan1983. Yes, my PhD has medical aspects and is related to developing novel therapeutics. Now working on the same field as a Post-doc. I've just submitted the Global contact form. Should I contact any GTO to accelerate the process?


----------



## Jan1983

pSudip said:


> Thanks for your comment Jan1983. Yes, my PhD has medical aspects and is related to developing novel therapeutics. Now working on the same field as a Post-doc. I've just submitted the Global contact form. Should I contact any GTO to accelerate the process?


Great to hear! I'm quite confident that you are absolutely eligible for this visa. We did contact a GTO, so did most of the people here before us, but I think since then a lot of applicants went without contacting them. But it can't hurt I guess?


----------



## a2020

Hi all, 
Can someone rate my profile:
Advanced manufacturing field
13 journal papers (7 of them Q1, 2 of the Q1 are first author).
7 international conferences (3 of them first Author).
Received Scholarship to finish a master’s degree in the USA.
Received three fully paid scholarship (Fees + stipend) from three different Australian universities to study PhD. 
Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for 8 journals (6 of them are Q1 journals).
Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for two international conferences. 
Currently in the last semester of PhD. 
Have 85 out of 90 in PTE. 
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Sunpreet

a2020 said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone rate my profile:
> Advanced manufacturing field
> 13 journal papers (7 of them Q1, 2 of the Q1 are first author).
> 7 international conferences (3 of them first Author).
> Received Scholarship to finish a master’s degree in the USA.
> Received three fully paid scholarship (Fees + stipend) from three different Australian universities to study PhD.
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for 8 journals (6 of them are Q1 journals).
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for two international conferences.
> Currently in the last semester of PhD.
> Have 85 out of 90 in PTE.
> Any feedback is appreciated.



Have you finished your Ph.D. yet, if not then how far are you in your Ph.D.?
Have you studied in Australia before? Are you onshore or offshore?
Do you have an Australian Nominator?


----------



## a2020

Sunpreet said:


> Have you finished your Ph.D. yet, if not then how far are you in your Ph.D.?
> Have you studied in Australia before? Are you onshore or offshore?
> Do you have an Australian Nominator?


Last semester of PhD
I studied Master's in the USA, and currently studying PhD in Australia.
onshore
Have Australian Nominator


----------



## Sunpreet

a2020 said:


> Last semester of PhD
> I studied Master's in the USA, and currently studying PhD in Australia.
> onshore
> Have Australian Nominator


Your profile is impressive. Another advantage is that you are onshore (This is a massive factor especially in these times).

No harm in giving it a shot. All the best.


----------



## Neb Ulozny

This visa is really a perfect example of ridiculous Australian immigration policy...people of this caliber and skills should get PR without freaking nominator.

Why complicate things so much, Australia needs research and high tech, but let's put them through paperwork crap as well. Anyone with PhD should go through no questions asked PR process...it's paradox how it's easier to get invited for PR as a Car Mechanic as opposed gogin in with PhD.


----------



## SpaceGTI2020

*Hello everyone!*

Has anyone recently submitted an EOI from onshore? or recently been grated the visa?
I read through the whole thread but haven't seen any success stories recently. 

We just submitted our EOI for my partner, he completed his PhD in Physics and Astronomy in 2017 (in Australia) employed at Unis and Institutes since, and are waiting to hear back.

Co-Founded a start-up with significant funding through accelerator programs. He doesn't meet the salary threshold yet but will definitely in the future and has a good share in the company. Also has international publications and papers and worked on international astronomy projects. 

We have a nominator and quite a few references plus have lived in Australia for almost 8 years.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I just received a response for my EOI today. They ask for additional documents. 

One of these documents is "A reference letter from a university or employer attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"

Can I use a reference letter from an employer in my country? Or it has to be from an Australian organization?


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I just received a response for my EOI today. They ask for additional documents.
> 
> One of these documents is "A reference letter from a university or employer attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"
> 
> Can I use a reference letter from an employer in my country? Or it has to be from an Australian organization?


Have you checked with the department, what are they after or their preference? If you can arrange both it will be perfect else the one in Australia is much more preferable.

BTW when did you apply for your EOI?

All the best.


----------



## teentitan12

Sunpreet said:


> Have you checked with the department, what are they after or their preference? If you can arrange both it will be perfect else the one in Australia is much more preferable.
> 
> BTW when did you apply for your EOI?
> 
> All the best.


I haven't checked with them. But how can I do that? Can I reply to their email?

Anyway, I can only arrange a reference letter from an employer in my country, I do not know/work for any employer in Australia. 

So, has anyone in this forum use a reference letter from institutions in your own country and did GTI accept it?


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> I haven't checked with them. But how can I do that? Can I reply to their email?
> 
> Anyway, I can only arrange a reference letter from an employer in my country, I do not know/work for any employer in Australia.
> 
> So, has anyone in this forum use a reference letter from institutions in your own country and did GTI accept it?


Yeah, you can simply reply to their email.
You can actually ger a letter of reference from your Ph.D. supervisor or co-supervisor.


----------



## GTI2020

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I just received a response for my EOI today. They ask for additional documents.
> 
> One of these documents is "A reference letter from a university or employer attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"
> 
> Can I use a reference letter from an employer in my country? Or it has to be from an Australian organization?


Hi teentitan12
I guess in this condition, your supervisor would be a better person to provide a reference letter justifying your expertise in the filed.
I wish you best of luck with your invitation. You are almost done!!!

If possible, can you share your profile? onshore/offshore? Just for an idea.


----------



## CarsonSONG

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I just received a response for my EOI today. They ask for additional documents.
> 
> One of these documents is "A reference letter from a university or employer attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"
> 
> Can I use a reference letter from an employer in my country? Or it has to be from an Australian organization?


Hi, May I ask when did you apply for the EOI? Cheers.


----------



## teentitan12

GTI2020 said:


> Hi teentitan12
> I guess in this condition, your supervisor would be a better person to provide a reference letter justifying your expertise in the filed.
> I wish you best of luck with your invitation. You are almost done!!!
> 
> If possible, can you share your profile? onshore/offshore? Just for an idea.


Hi. I am an onshore PhD student (last year). My field is FinTech. 

Thank you for your advice. I will ask my supervisor to write a reference letter. 

I think I will also submit a reference letter from employer in my country. It isn't hurt to have more evidence, do you think so?


----------



## teentitan12

CarsonSONG said:


> Hi, May I ask when did you apply for the EOI? Cheers.


Hi. I submitted my EOI on 13 May


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. I am an onshore PhD student (last year). My field is FinTech.
> 
> Thank you for your advice. I will ask my supervisor to write a reference letter.
> 
> I think I will also submit a reference letter from employer in my country. It isn't hurt to have more evidence, do you think so?


Feel free to attach as many supporting documents as possible.


----------



## Abdulk084

*Granted*

Timeline:

EOI: 12 march

Email for further documents: 4th April

Submission of further documents via email: 6th April

Invitation: 7th April

Visa submission: 12th April

Medical appointment: 25 May

Grant: 28 May

My profile:
On shore, Data Science/AI, last semester of Ph.D. Conferences/journals published/ Participated in Research Grants/ Helped industries to solve medical and health-related problems using AI.

Good luck!


----------



## a2020

Abdulk084 said:


> Timeline:
> 
> EOI: 12 march
> 
> Email for further documents: 4th April
> 
> Submission of further documents via email: 6th April
> 
> Invitation: 7th April
> 
> Visa submission: 12th April
> 
> Medical appointment: 25 May
> 
> Grant: 28 May
> 
> My profile:
> On shore, Data Science/AI, last semester of Ph.D. Conferences/journals published/ Participated in Research Grants/ Helped industries to solve medical and health-related problems using AI.
> 
> Good luck!


Congratulations! 
Do you mind sharing how many journal/conference papers you had? 
Cheers


----------



## Abdulk084

around 10


----------



## janagan1993

May I know what additional requirement they asked for please?


----------



## Abdulk084

recommendation letter, Evidence for accomplishment etc


----------



## janagan1993

Thanks Abdul. Also, can you please tell me how did you managed to get the recommendation letter through supervisor?

How did your provide the achievements? Via submitting papers and journals or just you draft a letter with the references to these achievements?

Sorry about too many questions. Hope it helps others and myself too.


----------



## Abdulk084

janagan1993 said:


> Thanks Abdul. Also, can you please tell me how did you managed to get the recommendation letter through supervisor?
> 
> How did your provide the achievements? Via submitting papers and journals or just you draft a letter with the references to these achievements?
> 
> Sorry about too many questions. Hope it helps others and myself too.


1. I don't understand the question.

2. I provided my papers, certificates, letters from the employer, and the industries I worked with. and I also drafted letters mentioning all the links.


----------



## janagan1993

Well, i meant to ask from whom did you get the recommendation letter?

From your supervisor or industry?


----------



## Abdulk084

I got it from both.


----------



## Aoni

Dear All, 

Recently, I have received the invitation (on-shore, under Quantum Technology, took around 2 months to receive). 

I was thinking to include my spouse in my application who is currently outside of Australia. I was thinking to apply for PR as an Off-shore applicant (subclass 124). 

My query is do you know anyone who got their PR under off-shore applicant in the last 1-2 months? It could be a similar case of mine or completely off-shore applicant. 
I was wondering due to COVID-19, are they unofficially hold the off-shore visa processing or not. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Henry Williams

Hi everyone, 

I would like to submit IOE in the next few days. I am onshore and at last semester of Phd study.

I have 2 questions if anyone can help me to answer it that would be great. 

Q1: What should i write in this area? 
+ Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement: In this area they allow us to write from 300 - 750 characters: 

I would like to list all of my awards, publications, conferences... Is it correct?

Q2: I am going to submit full CV, articles, publications, awards, academic certificates, academic transcripts. Please let me know is it enough documents to submit to GTI officer?

Thanks in advance
Henry


----------



## Alidigi2222

Hello. Has anyone recently applied for 124 outside of Australia received an invitation?
I have been applied this for 3 weeks now. Apparently I have to wait a long time.


----------



## GTI2020

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hello. Has anyone recently applied for 124 outside of Australia received an invitation?
> I have been applied this for 3 weeks now. Apparently I have to wait a long time.


Hi Alidigi2222
I have applied EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE), no response yet. I believe that it will take time for the offshore applicants.
Could you please share your profile, if you don't mind.


----------



## kundikoi

Aoni said:


> I was wondering due to COVID-19, are they unofficially hold the off-shore visa processing or not.


let's say, purely theoretically, that they *are *unofficially holding them off - what difference does it make? :confused2: if it's actually going to make you hold off on applying right now, you'll be stuck at the back of the queue when things normalise and potentially even miss out on the 5,000 quota. if it's going to make you consider *other *onshore visa options, i'm just rofl here 



Henry Williams said:


> I am onshore and at last semester of Phd study.
> I have 2 questions if anyone can help me to answer it that would be great.


hi Henry - may I please suggest for you to conduct a literature review on this whole thread: to acquire some foundational knowledge on the topic and identify areas of prior scholarship already researched and addressed? Once you identify some gaps or open questions left from other PhDs, feel free to come back and post actually new questions.



Alidigi2222 said:


> I have been applied this for 3 weeks now. Apparently I have to wait a long time.


you may want to look up the wait times for pretty much any other visa and reconsider your definition of "long". 
i'm actually quite impressed with the Dept that even through the pandemic, they seem to be honouring the originally-advertised 'up to 90 days' timeframe for application turnarounds :clap2:


----------



## maj_ormun

*Is there anyone waiting for more than three months for visa to be granted?*

Hi All, 

Is there anyone waiting for more than *three months* for the visa to be granted? 
I have submitted my visa application (subclass 858) in February. Still, I am waiting to receive an outcome. 
I wonder if there is anyone with the same situation?


----------



## Asif Rahman

maj_ormun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone waiting for more than *three months* for the visa to be granted?
> I have submitted my visa application (subclass 858) in February. Still, I am waiting to receive an outcome.
> I wonder if there is anyone with the same situation?


Have you applied with your family?


----------



## maj_ormun

Asif Rahman said:


> Have you applied with your family?


Yes, I did. My wife is also finished her PhD in Australia.


----------



## a2020

maj_ormun said:


> Yes, I did. My wife is also finished her PhD in Australia.


Do you mind sharing your profile? Many thanks


----------



## maj_ormun

a2020 said:


> Do you mind sharing your profile? Many thanks


Sure:
Received scholarship for PhD from two universities in AU (accepted one of course!)
Finished my PhD in 2018 (ICT)
Published over 10 papers (4 journals, 6 conferences)
Nominated to receive the best PhD thesis award both at our Uni and Australia in the field of Information Systems 
Working at Uni since 2018 (Lecturer) 
Received research grants and involved in grants applications
Served as a committee member in different international conferences in our field


----------



## a2020

maj_ormun said:


> Sure:
> Received scholarship for PhD from two universities in AU (accepted one of course!)
> Finished my PhD in 2018 (ICT)
> Published over 10 papers (4 journals, 6 conferences)
> Nominated to receive the best PhD thesis award both at our Uni and Australia in the field of Information Systems
> Working at Uni since 2018 (Lecturer)
> Received research grants and involved in grants applications
> Served as a committee member in different international conferences in our field


Thanks for sharing, very impressive profile indeed. I wish you all the best and I hope you will get the grant very soon. 
Cheers


----------



## maj_ormun

a2020 said:


> Thanks for sharing, very impressive profile indeed. I wish you all the best and I hope you will get the grant very soon.
> Cheers


Thanks! Same for you.
But, I have seen people with less experience and achievements who received the visa.


----------



## Abdi114

maj_ormun said:


> Sure:
> Received scholarship for PhD from two universities in AU (accepted one of course!)
> Finished my PhD in 2018 (ICT)
> Published over 10 papers (4 journals, 6 conferences)
> Nominated to receive the best PhD thesis award both at our Uni and Australia in the field of Information Systems
> Working at Uni since 2018 (Lecturer)
> Received research grants and involved in grants applications
> Served as a committee member in different international conferences in our field


This is unusual considering everyone else's outcome. Do you know if the health checks are all clear?


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

*Temporary resident*

Hi expert,just curious to know how many years of TR a student can get after studying 3 semester in NT and 1 semester in Melbourne . Thanks 🙏.looking for a prompt response


----------



## maj_ormun

Abdi114 said:


> This is unusual considering everyone else's outcome. Do you know if the health checks are all clear?


Yes, as far as we know everything was fine (i.e., the doctor said there was nothing unusual).


----------



## ff-mins

maj_ormun said:


> Yes, as far as we know everything was fine (i.e., the doctor said there was nothing unusual).


Hi, 
do not worry, it takes more time for some applicants. I have no idea why. but you are not the only one. I know 2 other applicants who are waiting for more than 80 days as well. hopefully, yours will be granted soon. All the best.


----------



## srrtvr1982

Hi All,

I have received the unique identifier number today.

EOI submitted on 18th May, 2020 (onshore) and received identifier today.

PHD final year student in ICT.

Can anyone suggest me what should I provide as an evidence to answer the below questions.

You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
1)letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
2)qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.

Moreover,HAP ID generation is not enabled in Immiaccount so how can we take our medical test?


----------



## Sunpreet

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the unique identifier number today.
> 
> EOI submitted on 18th May, 2020 (onshore) and received identifier today.
> 
> PHD final year student in ICT.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what should I provide as an evidence to answer the below questions.
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> 1)letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> 2)qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> 
> Moreover,HAP ID generation is not enabled in Immiaccount so how can we take our medical test?


Congrats!!!!!!

1) As you are a Ph.D. candidate, your supervisor needs to put down a strong recommendation for you. In form 1000 there is a dedicated space where he/she can write it down in your support. Also if you are a casual academic at your university? If yes, then use the salary slips from it.
2) This is a straight forward question, use your previous Australian (if you have any) qualifications and experience, such as casual academic, your scholarship top-up (if available) from CSIRO, etc. 

By the way, would you share that what time did you receive the invite today? Also, what documents did you submit in your EOI? Also, share your profile, please. Thanks


----------



## srrtvr1982

Hi Sunpreet,

Thanks for your reply..I got around 12 PM...I have submitted all achievements,CV, journal softcopy and link ...


----------



## Aoni

Do you know anyone who received the visa under subclass 124 within the last 1-2 months? I noticed that all the granted visa is under subclass 858.


----------



## GTI2020

Aoni said:


> Do you know anyone who received the visa under subclass 124 within the last 1-2 months? I noticed that all the granted visa is under subclass 858.


I have not even seen any offshore applicant receiving invitation in the last 1-2 months.


----------



## srrtvr1982

Abdulk084 said:


> Timeline:
> 
> EOI: 12 march
> 
> Email for further documents: 4th April
> 
> Submission of further documents via email: 6th April
> 
> Invitation: 7th April
> 
> Visa submission: 12th April
> 
> Medical appointment: 25 May
> 
> Grant: 28 May
> 
> My profile:
> On shore, Data Science/AI, last semester of Ph.D. Conferences/journals published/ Participated in Research Grants/ Helped industries to solve medical and health-related problems using AI.
> 
> Good luck!


Congrats...I got identification number today so i tried to create HAP id but i could't create in immi account site because that icon not present (medical)...May I know how you have completed ..


----------



## janagan1993

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the unique identifier number today.
> 
> EOI submitted on 18th May, 2020 (onshore) and received identifier today.
> 
> PHD final year student in ICT.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what should I provide as an evidence to answer the below questions.
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> 1)letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> 2)qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> 
> Moreover,HAP ID generation is not enabled in Immiaccount so how can we take our medical test?


Can you share your profile, please?
When are you going to submit the thesis? How many papers and projects etc.?


----------



## Aoni

GTI2020 said:


> I have not even seen any offshore applicant receiving invitation in the last 1-2 months.


Yes, I agree with you. I have received the invitation as an onshore applicant. Now, I was thinking to include my wife who is currently overseas as a result, I have to apply under Offshore applicant (subclass 124). That is the reason for checking that does anyone got visa as an offshore applicant or not. 

Thanks


----------



## small munene

A little off: I am puzzled by people who graduated with a PhD from Australian Universities earlier (2016-2018) and are working with very high salaries (above 145K) but are not PR. What and why you took long? Or why you had to wait for this GTI PR visa, yet there are many different PR visas you obviously qualify for? Just wondering


----------



## Sunpreet

small munene said:


> A little off: I am puzzled by people who graduated with a PhD from Australian Universities earlier (2016-2018) and are working with very high salaries (above 145K) but are not PR. What and why you took long? Or why you had to wait for this GTI PR visa, yet there are many different PR visas you obviously qualify for? Just wondering


Well there are so many reasons, why they are no PR yet.

1) There are so many people who have a PhD but they still do not have enough points for 189 (At present the cut off is around 90-95 points.)
2) Even if they are working for a company that has/will sponsor them, it takes a long time to get the PR through this process. As on a sponsored visa, one has to be working for at least 2-3 years.
3) GTI has only started recently. 
4) Also, there are many PhDs who have studied in Australia and now working in a different country. Now, as they are becoming aware of this Visa, they are going for it.
5) Another major reason is that GTI allows the final year Ph.D. candidates to apply for the Visa. However, in point-based visas (189, 190 etc.) the applicant needs to graduate or complete the course in order to claim the points. This is the biggest plus point of GTI, I would say the pinnacle advantage of GTI.


----------



## mustahsan

*No objection letter*

Hi there,
Is it mandatory to submit no objection letter from current employer? I mean, was anyone asked by visa officer?
Thanks


----------



## Abdi114

A question for those who already got the grant. Does the status of the ImmiAccount go from 'Initial assessment' to Grant or it must first change to 'Further assessment' before visa is granted? 

I have completed my health checks and everything required last Monday (1st of June) and is patiently waiting. My current status is 'Initial assessment'.


----------



## trienchieu12

Abdi114 said:


> A question for those who already got the grant. Does the status of the ImmiAccount go from 'Initial assessment' to Grant or it must first change to 'Further assessment' before visa is granted?
> 
> I have completed my health checks and everything required last Monday (1st of June) and is patiently waiting. My current status is 'Initial assessment'.


Just notify your CO, your application status will soon become Grant, not necessarily to be "further assessment" in between.


----------



## melbourne2

I submitted my EOI and have been invited to apply. I am going through the application right now and was wondering what are the application fees? Do I have to pay to full visa amount for me and my family upfront?


----------



## Sunpreet

melbourne2 said:


> I submitted my EOI and have been invited to apply. I am going through the application right now and was wondering what are the application fees? Do I have to pay to full visa amount for me and my family upfront?


Congrats on the invite!!!!

Yes, you have to pay upfront for every member that is being included into the application.

All the best.

Do you mind sharing your profile and timeline?

All other details on fees are available here.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858


----------



## tribaowl

*Application status not changed*

Hi trienchieu12, I submitted my application on 02 of May, the case officer did send email to me advising that she has now added my baby (born after I submitted the visa) and requested for health check on 29 of May. Heath clearance is provided on 01 of June. I emailed case officer the next day and ask about the application status and got no reply till now. Is it normal that you will not get reply from CO? and do you mind sharing how you draft your email to contact your CO for application status? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## trienchieu12

tribaowl said:


> Hi trienchieu12, I submitted my application on 02 of May, the case officer did send email to me advising that she has now added my baby (born after I submitted the visa) and requested for health check on 29 of May. Heath clearance is provided on 01 of June. I emailed case officer the next day and ask about the application status and got no reply till now. Is it normal that you will not get reply from CO? and do you mind sharing how you draft your email to contact your CO for application status? Thanks a lot in advance!


It's just 2 days, be patience, way too early to worry about it. In my case, I emailed my CO about the request documents attached, police and health check are clear, that's all. He did not reply, but grant the next day instead.


----------



## Asif Rahman

trienchieu12 said:


> It's just 2 days, be patience, way too early to worry about it. In my case, I emailed my CO about the request documents attached, police and health check are clear, that's all. He did not reply, but grant the next day instead.


Hello, 

How you got the email id of your case officer. I have been waiting for 3 weeks but can not get the email of my case officer. Should I send a response as a reply to the earlier email? Please help.


----------



## tribaowl

Thanks trienchieu12, hope I can get a grant soon.


----------



## Asif Rahman

My timeline---

EOI Submit: 16 April 2020
Req. for additional EOI info.: 28 April 2020
Additional EOI info. submitted: 29 April 2020
EOI granted: 30 April 2020
Visa application: 09 May 2020
Req. for additional Visa info: 13 May 2020
AFP clearance submitted: 14 May 2020
Medical: 18 May 2000
----------------
----------------
Visa granted: 04 June 2020

---------------------------------------------
Those who have cleared medical and waiting, please send an email in reply of s56. It will be directly forwarded to your case officer and hopefully, it will be cleared on that day or the day next. If I replied that mail as soon as my medical clearance is given, I would have granted the visa on 21 May. 

Thank you again for your support.


----------



## tribaowl

Hi guys, just a stupid question. 

So the CO is the one that sent the Invitation or the one that requested for more information? I have been sending emails to the "request" officer but she replied back saying 
"Please note that the correct email address for queries and progress enquiries is [email protected]". Any ideas guys?


----------



## Manal2015

Hi Asif Rahman,
Congrats! where are you from? Please reply
Thanks!


----------



## tribaowl

Hi Asif Rahman,

Do you mind sharing if you have submitted the visa as a single or with your family?

Thanks.


----------



## janagan1993

Hi asif,

Can you please share what additional documents they have asked for;
A) before you get the invitation
B) after you lodged the visa


----------



## Asif Rahman

Manal2015 said:


> Hi Asif Rahman,
> Congrats! where are you from? Please reply
> Thanks!


Hi I am from Bangladesh. Completed PhD from Monash University, Now PostDoc in UniMelb


----------



## Asif Rahman

tribaowl said:


> Hi guys, just a stupid question.
> 
> So the CO is the one that sent the Invitation or the one that requested for more information? I have been sending emails to the "request" officer but she replied back saying
> "Please note that the correct email address for queries and progress enquiries is [email protected]". Any ideas guys?


I think it is the person who contacts you after visa submission.


----------



## Manal2015

I am also from Monash university and doing PhD (last semester) from FIT. Can you share your contact with me, I want to ask some more specific questions?
Thanks!


----------



## Shawon

Aoni said:


> Do you know anyone who received the visa under subclass 124 within the last 1-2 months? I noticed that all the granted visa is under subclass 858.


Hi

I have applied under off-shore category in the middle of April, & still no news. If anyone gets any update in the last 2 months, would be helpful. Moreover, i don't have 100% clear idea about the documents might required for off-shore application.


----------



## Asif Rahman

tribaowl said:


> Hi Asif Rahman,
> 
> Do you mind sharing if you have submitted the visa as a single or with your family?
> 
> Thanks.


I submitted it with family. My wife is also doing PhD.


----------



## tribaowl

Hi Asif, thanks for your reply. So how long after you reply to the s56 email they grant you the visa if I may ask?


----------



## K.a11

Asif Rahman said:


> tribaowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Asif Rahman,
> 
> Do you mind sharing if you have submitted the visa as a single or with your family?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted it with family. My wife is also doing PhD.
Click to expand...

Hi,
Thanks for sharing your experience. May I ask what did you write in the email in response to the s56 email?
I received s56 request on 17 May and I submitted all of the required documents on 20th of May. After a week I sent an email in reply to the s56 email and ask for my application progress but I have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## GTI2020

Shawon said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied under off-shore category in the middle of April, & still no news. If anyone gets any update in the last 2 months, would be helpful. Moreover, i don't have 100% clear idea about the documents might required for off-shore application.


Hi..You are not the only one with no response regarding an EOI (offshore). It is sure there will be significant delays in the process for offshore applicant.


----------



## Asif Rahman

janagan1993 said:


> Hi asif,
> 
> Can you please share what additional documents they have asked for;
> A) before you get the invitation
> B) after you lodged the visa


A. Recommendation letter from my PhD supervisior, current employer and the publication of other researchers that cited my work. [I think it varies from one person to another, as I noted my works are being used by other researchers across the world].

B. AFP clearances and Medical examination.


----------



## Asif Rahman

K.a11 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for sharing your experience. May I ask what did you write in the email in response to the s56 email?
> I received s56 request on 17 May and I submitted all of the required documents on 20th of May. After a week I sent an email in reply to the s56 email and ask for my application progress but I have not heard anything back yet.


I just asked the case officer that I have submitted all requested documents and but not sure about the processing time as the 858 visa processing time is unavailable due to low volume of applications [mentioned in the wbsite]. Would the case officer can help me in this case? 

It was a just ping email. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858


----------



## GTI2020

just a small query.
I am an offshore applicant (last semester of Ph.D.). I do not have a salary threshold as my current Ph.D. stipend is hardly around 15k (while converting local currency to AUD). However, the rest of the parameters is fine (37 publications, 15 first author, 1 conference, 156 citations, 2 international travel grants). Most of the papers are with international collaborators prominent in the filed. I have a Professor from Australia as my nominator.
But I do not meet a salary threshold. Does impact in receiving an invitation. What do the forum member suggest? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Zigzig

Hi GTI2020,
I think u'r cool. To the best of my knowledge, there's a student cohort on GTI (1000 places:500 onshore and 500 offshore) with the objective of attracting the “best and the brightest”. There is no additional requirement to evidence that the salary threshold will be met.
Gd luck


----------



## GTI2020

Zigzig said:


> Hi GTI2020,
> I think u'r cool. To the best of my knowledge, there's a student cohort on GTI (1000 places:500 onshore and 500 offshore) with the objective of attracting the “best and the brightest”. There is no additional requirement to evidence that the salary threshold will be met.
> Gd luck


Thanks Zigzig
I am just waiting for an invitation which I have submitted (EOI) on May 12. Seeing the current status of all offshore applicant I guess there is less chances of hearing back until a few months.


----------



## mrstranger.122470

*Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 & 858) -Query & eligibilty*

Hi,

I have received invitation from Global Talent Independent program. I applied for the Distinguished Talent visa on the last week of May 2020. My student visa expired on 15 March 2020. I applied for Temporary Graduate visa (485) just before 15 March. I still didn't get the TR visa and I am still on Bridging Visa A. Today I have received an email from home affairs which says that as I don't have a substantive visa, I have to withdraw the visa.

Has anyone faced this kind of issue? What could be the solution for it? Should I withdraw the Temporary Graduate Visa? If anyone could give me an opinion, it would be very helpful. 

Regards.


----------



## nacalen

mrstranger.122470 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation from Global Talent Independent program. I applied for the Distinguished Talent visa on the last week of May 2020. My student visa expired on 15 March 2020. I applied for Temporary Graduate visa (485) just before 15 March. I still didn't get the TR visa and I am still on Bridging Visa A. Today I have received an email from home affairs which says that as I don't have a substantive visa, I have to withdraw the visa.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of issue? What could be the solution for it? Should I withdraw the Temporary Graduate Visa? If anyone could give me an opinion, it would be very helpful.
> 
> Regards.


One of the things you can do is wait for the 485, and after it's granted then apply for the GTI


----------



## Abdi114

Alhamdulilah got my grant today.
Timeline below"

EOI Submit: 07 May 2020
I provided additional information for my EOI info: 11 May 2020
Invitation / UID received 18 May 2020
Application launched : 21 May 2020
S56 request for health checks 26 May 2020
Health checks done on 31 May 2020
Health clearance on 01 June 2020
I notified case officer about my health just to let them know on 02 June 2020
Visa Grant 04 June 2020
________________________
Profile:
Onshore, FinTech, PhD thesis submitted in April 2020, over 15 publications, Google Scholar citations over 900 citations; H-index 14; many conferences, Full PhD Scholarship, few research grants, 1 research paper award; submitted 2 recommendation letters from Uni Professors plus Form 1000 from one of my supervisors. I have also written statement detailing these accomplishments with CV.
Single Applicant. 
______________________________________________
I am grateful to the folks sharing their timeline here and the founders of this amazing forum. Please Pay-Forward and share to help the folks applying now. My thoughts are with everyone waiting the outcome or preparing for this application.


----------



## janagan1993

Congratulations

Can you please share what sort of additional requirements they asked for?


----------



## Manal2015

Aoa Abdi,
Can you assess my profile?
-PhD in IT Monash University last semester 
-Fully funded scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group of Australia
-PhD project is in collaboration with Defence group of Australia + other project at Monash
-Gold Medallist in undergraduate
-scholarship in Master (South Korea)
- 2 years research assistant experience in south Korea
-3 publications (2 conference, 1 Journal) - this part is not very strong
- can get recommendation from my external supervisor at DST
- 2 recommendations from main supervisors


----------



## omraman

*Any one not getting EOI response for more than month?*

Does anyone is waiting for EOI response submitted in April?


----------



## GTI2020

Manal2015 said:


> Aoa Abdi,
> Can you assess my profile?
> -PhD in IT Monash University last semester
> -Fully funded scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group of Australia
> -PhD project is in collaboration with Defence group of Australia + other project at Monash
> -Gold Medallist in undergraduate
> -scholarship in Master (South Korea)
> - 2 years research assistant experience in south Korea
> -3 publications (2 conference, 1 Journal) - this part is not very strong
> - can get recommendation from my external supervisor at DST
> - 2 recommendations from main supervisors


Impressive profile. I am afraid as they want proof of exceptional outcome which is mainly patents, research publications. I personally feel these parts weigh much. It is just my feeling. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Abdi114

Manal2015 said:


> Aoa Abdi,
> Can you assess my profile?
> -PhD in IT Monash University last semester
> -Fully funded scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group of Australia
> -PhD project is in collaboration with Defence group of Australia + other project at Monash
> -Gold Medallist in undergraduate
> -scholarship in Master (South Korea)
> - 2 years research assistant experience in south Korea
> -3 publications (2 conference, 1 Journal) - this part is not very strong
> - can get recommendation from my external supervisor at DST
> - 2 recommendations from main supervisors


This looks great profile with a great potential and obviously the DHA does value potential. In your statement of accomplishments, do emphasize the fact that Monash Uni is a top university and that you did also get scholarship from South Korea. Also if you have working papers list them with brief summary of their status - this way you will demonstrate that you have a developing research profile. Best wishes.


----------



## Abdi114

janagan1993 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Can you please share what sort of additional requirements they asked for?


In the EOI stage, they did not ask me additional info - I provided additional info such as detailed statement of accomplishments, research award, PhD Scholarship, evidence from Uni that I submitted my thesis.


----------



## kishanhabib

Hii...

Are you applying for 858 Visa?

Even I want to do the same ...


----------



## tribaowl

Dear All, another stupid question. Has anyone got the visa granted with the visa status in the Immi account keeping as "received"? I mean you get direct grant from "received" without changing to "Initial assessment" or "Further assessment" 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Manal2015

GTI2020 said:


> Impressive profile. I am afraid as they want proof of exceptional outcome which is mainly patents, research publications. I personally feel these parts weigh much. It is just my feeling. Best of luck!!!


I feel the same too!


----------



## Manal2015

Abdi114 said:


> This looks great profile with a great potential and obviously the DHA does value potential. In your statement of accomplishments, do emphasize the fact that Monash Uni is a top university and that you did also get scholarship from South Korea. Also if you have working papers list them with brief summary of their status - this way you will demonstrate that you have a developing research profile. Best wishes.


Thank you for encouraging!


----------



## kundikoi

tribaowl said:


> Dear All, another stupid question. Has anyone got the visa granted with the visa status in the Immi account keeping as "received"? I mean you get direct grant from "received" without changing to "Initial assessment" or "Further assessment"
> 
> Thanks guys.


how does it really matter even if someone did?

seriously folks, y'all need to chill and stop obsessive-compulsively checking the application status every waking hour. find a hobby or something


----------



## ff-mins

*Hi*

Dear Friends 

I hope you could give me an advice. I have submitted my application (Onshore) and waiting for the outcome. I had submitted form 1000 and a separate nomination letter from my principal supervisor. Today, I received another filled form 1000 from my co-supervisor and a letter (regarding my establishment and work opportunity) from my second co-supervisor who works in CSIRO and mush close to industry. do you think is it a good idea to attach these additional documents as part of my application or you think it is not a good idea as I am submitting these documents almost after 1 month of my lodgement? 

I look forward to hearing from you. 

Regards,


----------



## adnanfaroq86

HI,

To submit the appliation on Immi account, for those who are submitting application on the basis of PhD final semester, do they need to show any potential job ads of salary 148,700pa to meet the threshold? If yes, that potential job ads can be of executive manager or director level? I couldn't found much related to AgTech


----------



## oraman

Dear all, I am seeking advice about filling the EOI form because I am not sure whether I should choose currently live in Australia or not. Here is my situation: I just received my phd degree at Monash University. My visa is still valid, and all my assets are in Australia. However, I am stuck overseas since I leave Australia for a business trip then the border is closed. 

Shall I choose currently live in Australia? I just temporarily leave the country but intend to return later, and I am also not live in my current location since I just come for a business trip (I am currently staying at an airbnb property and work with my supervisors in Australia remotely).

Can anyone give me some suggestions regarding my situation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## janagan1993

adnanfaroq86 said:


> HI,
> 
> To submit the appliation on Immi account, for those who are submitting application on the basis of PhD final semester, do they need to show any potential job ads of salary 148,700pa to meet the threshold? If yes, that potential job ads can be of executive manager or director level? I couldn't found much related to AgTech


Hi,

Have you already got the uid? Or are you about to submit Eoi?


----------



## oraman

adnanfaroq86 said:


> HI,
> 
> To submit the appliation on Immi account, for those who are submitting application on the basis of PhD final semester, do they need to show any potential job ads of salary 148,700pa to meet the threshold? If yes, that potential job ads can be of executive manager or director level? I couldn't found much related to AgTech


Hi, as experienced by other PhD students in our team, they get the visa without showing any high-salary job ads. They just put their publications, international conference talks, service roles and prize/award. Hope this can help you.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

janagan1993 said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> To submit the appliation on Immi account, for those who are submitting application on the basis of PhD final semester, do they need to show any potential job ads of salary 148,700pa to meet the threshold? If yes, that potential job ads can be of executive manager or director level? I couldn't found much related to AgTech
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have you already got the uid? Or are you about to submit Eoi?
Click to expand...

I am talking about applica Of immiaccount which means I already got UID. I have mentioned in the above thread when I received that.


----------



## janagan1993

Yes, noted. I think you can show potential job opportunities available in Australia. In the requirements it says that a person with over 148700 income or high performing phd student. 

Therefore, i think you can briefly mention about the opportunities.

Also, from your earlier posts, I have seen that they asked for;
A) how you going to establish your self?
B) relevant letter from bodies/organization about the scope?

Can you please let me know how to address these two questions? What sort of evidences we can provide?


----------



## ff-mins

ff-mins said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I hope you could give me an advice. I have submitted my application (Onshore) and waiting for the outcome. I had submitted form 1000 and a separate nomination letter from my principal supervisor. Today, I received another filled form 1000 from my co-supervisor and a letter (regarding my establishment and work opportunity) from my second co-supervisor who works in CSIRO and mush close to industry. do you think is it a good idea to attach these additional documents as part of my application or you think it is not a good idea as I am submitting these documents almost after 1 month of my lodgement?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Regards,



Please advise me as well. Thanks.


----------



## bejeeeun

Asif Rahman said:


> My timeline---
> 
> EOI Submit: 16 April 2020
> Req. for additional EOI info.: 28 April 2020
> Additional EOI info. submitted: 29 April 2020
> EOI granted: 30 April 2020
> Visa application: 09 May 2020
> Req. for additional Visa info: 13 May 2020
> AFP clearance submitted: 14 May 2020
> Medical: 18 May 2000
> ----------------
> ----------------
> Visa granted: 04 June 2020
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Those who have cleared medical and waiting, please send an email in reply of s56. It will be directly forwarded to your case officer and hopefully, it will be cleared on that day or the day next. If I replied that mail as soon as my medical clearance is given, I would have granted the visa on 21 May.
> 
> Thank you again for your support.


Hi Asif, I Just want to say thank you for your advice. Me and my partner received the visa grant today. thanks!! great tip!


----------



## ff-mins

bejeeeun said:


> Hi Asif, I Just want to say thank you for your advice. Me and my partner received the visa grant today. thanks!! great tip!


congrats, could you share your timeline please? Thanks


----------



## tribaowl

Hi kundikoi, thanks for your comment, appreciate for your time  The reason why we are urgent cause we had a newborn and we do need PR very soon for child care subsidy. I do understand that it will take time though, but there are people who applied after us with family and got grant already. 

PS. If you think it is funny please do not comment.

Cheers.


----------



## K.a11

bejeeeun said:


> Asif Rahman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline---
> 
> EOI Submit: 16 April 2020
> Req. for additional EOI info.: 28 April 2020
> Additional EOI info. submitted: 29 April 2020
> EOI granted: 30 April 2020
> Visa application: 09 May 2020
> Req. for additional Visa info: 13 May 2020
> AFP clearance submitted: 14 May 2020
> Medical: 18 May 2000
> ----------------
> ----------------
> Visa granted: 04 June 2020
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Those who have cleared medical and waiting, please send an email in reply of s56. It will be directly forwarded to your case officer and hopefully, it will be cleared on that day or the day next. If I replied that mail as soon as my medical clearance is given, I would have granted the visa on 21 May.
> 
> Thank you again for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Asif, I Just want to say thank you for your advice. Me and my partner received the visa grant today. thanks!! great tip!
Click to expand...

Hi,
Did you send a new email to CO? Or you just replied to the s56 request email? 
Thanks


----------



## adnanfaroq86

janagan1993 said:


> Yes, noted. I think you can show potential job opportunities available in Australia. In the requirements it says that a person with over 148700 income or high performing phd student.
> 
> Therefore, i think you can briefly mention about the opportunities.
> 
> Also, from your earlier posts, I have seen that they asked for;
> A) how you going to establish your self?
> B) relevant letter from bodies/organization about the scope?
> 
> Can you please let me know how to address these two questions? What sort of evidences we can provide?


Thanks for youre reply.
I cant find much positionf or AgTech. Anyone have submitted jobs for Agtech pls do let me know.
for questions
A) Details about your past experience and skills, show that you can use them to establish your self in Australia. 
B) I took letter from my supervisor


----------



## janagan1993

Thanks. Also, can you please let me know about your profile? In the sense, how many papers etc.? And when are you planning to submit your thesis? Because I'm also on the same boat.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

janagan1993 said:


> Thanks. Also, can you please let me know about your profile? In the sense, how many papers etc.? And when are you planning to submit your thesis? Because I'm also on the same boat.


Thesis already submitted.. 17 Published Publications and 1 in review. 1 Student research grant received.


----------



## ff-mins

ff-mins said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I hope you could give me an advice. I have submitted my application (Onshore) and waiting for the outcome. I had submitted form 1000 and a separate nomination letter from my principal supervisor. Today, I received another filled form 1000 from my co-supervisor and a letter (regarding my establishment and work opportunity) from my second co-supervisor who works in CSIRO and mush close to industry. do you think is it a good idea to attach these additional documents as part of my application or you think it is not a good idea as I am submitting these documents almost after 1 month of my lodgement?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Regards,



Dear Friends 
Could you share your opinion, please. Thank you 
I am still seeking some advice from you.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

ff-mins said:


> Dear Friends
> Could you share your opinion, please. Thank you
> I am still seeking some advice from you.


If I am in your situation. I will do upload the recommendation letter but not sure about form 1000 frommultiple people becuasue requirement is from one person


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Anyone applied for Agtech and granted VISA? need some suggestion regarding potential job ads


----------



## tnk009

ff-mins said:


> Dear Friends
> Could you share your opinion, please. Thank you
> I am still seeking some advice from you.


You can not change your nominator i.e. you are allowed to submit only one form for one nominator. Don't think that if you submit multiple forms 1000 and letters then you will get grant faster or increase the chance of it. 
If they find that your nominator is not at par then they will ask you. 
As of now do nothing and sit tight. If they need anything, then they will be in touch with you. Submit that relevant info to get a speedy grant.


----------



## CHINSA

ff-mins said:


> ff-mins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> I hope you could give me an advice. I have submitted my application (Onshore) and waiting for the outcome. I had submitted form 1000 and a separate nomination letter from my principal supervisor. Today, I received another filled form 1000 from my co-supervisor and a letter (regarding my establishment and work opportunity) from my second co-supervisor who works in CSIRO and mush close to industry. do you think is it a good idea to attach these additional documents as part of my application or you think it is not a good idea as I am submitting these documents almost after 1 month of my lodgement?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends
> Could you share your opinion, please. Thank you
> I am still seeking some advice from you.
Click to expand...

You can submit n number of form 1
000 but the one you mentioned in the EOI will be considered as your primary nominator(unless you change your nominator while lodging). Once lodged you can't change the nominator. While submitting multiple form 1000 may give the CO an impression that you have a good backing from your peers, it's not a requirement and will not aid in speeding up your application processing time. On a side note, we should also consider other PR pathways like 189 where some people wait for upto to 2 years for the visa to be granted. 858 is a boon to us applicants where there is priority processing and we get grant in no time. Do not panic, almost everyone I know, who lodged the application, had their visas granted. Have patience, your visa will be granted soon.


----------



## Tanzi

oraman said:


> Dear all, I am seeking advice about filling the EOI form because I am not sure whether I should choose currently live in Australia or not. Here is my situation: I just received my phd degree at Monash University. My visa is still valid, and all my assets are in Australia. However, I am stuck overseas since I leave Australia for a business trip then the border is closed.
> 
> Shall I choose currently live in Australia? I just temporarily leave the country but intend to return later, and I am also not live in my current location since I just come for a business trip (I am currently staying at an airbnb property and work with my supervisors in Australia remotely).
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions regarding my situation? Thanks in advance.


I am in a similar situation. Have you submitted your eoi?


----------



## kishanhabib

Hello All,

I am an offshore applicant. 

I want to apply for offshore 124 Visa.

But for the nominator, A Organisation (Company) is ready to nominate me and give me a job offer. As their work matches to my Research experience. 

Has anyone got the Visa from the nominator as Organization (Company) not an individual (Professor).

Any information for the above query would be very helpful.


----------



## oraman

Tanzi said:


> I am in a similar situation. Have you submitted your eoi?


Hi Tanzi,

Yes, I did it today. I have lodged as "currently live in Australia", because I think it is not proper to say I am not living in Australia since I am still studying and working in Australia with a valid visa. Let's see what will happened next.


----------



## livesimple

Hello Folks,

Are they still accepting and processing applications from offshore applicants for subclass 124? How long should I expect to wait for a response? What are the chances of getting a PR after getting Global talent unique identifier and nomination from the Australian Peak organization?

Thank you


----------



## srrtvr1982

ff-mins said:


> Dear Friends
> Could you share your opinion, please. Thank you
> I am still seeking some advice from you.



Hi,
Only one 1000 form they will consider nominater should be one person...


----------



## tnk009

kishanhabib said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.
> 
> I want to apply for offshore 124 Visa.
> 
> But for the nominator, A Organisation (Company) is ready to nominate me and give me a job offer. As their work matches to my Research experience.
> 
> Has anyone got the Visa from the nominator as Organization (Company) not an individual (Professor).
> 
> Any information for the above query would be very helpful.


Doesn't matter. Procedure and evaluation criteria is same. Go ahead and submit ur application as it won't harm. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Dear All

Hi

I have a query, so I am onshore now in Australia and my spouse is offshore in her home country and not holding any AUS Visa as of now, so for applying to GTI program, should I include her as an offshore dependent or what?
Or should I include her later as it seems that there is a BORDER/TRAVEL BAN so she may not get the VISA and there is a delay, and my VISA may also get delayed ?

Please advise !
Thanks


----------



## Mrwaiting

mrstranger.122470 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation from Global Talent Independent program. I applied for the Distinguished Talent visa on the last week of May 2020. My student visa expired on 15 March 2020. I applied for Temporary Graduate visa (485) just before 15 March. I still didn't get the TR visa and I am still on Bridging Visa A. Today I have received an email from home affairs which says that as I don't have a substantive visa, I have to withdraw the visa.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of issue? What could be the solution for it? Should I withdraw the Temporary Graduate Visa? If anyone could give me an opinion, it would be very helpful.
> 
> Regards.


This also happens to me, we are exactly in the same situation. They don't make it very clear on the official web page and, therefore, we made this mistake in the first place. I think probably the only option is to withdraw the application first. Then, apply for it when we get our 485 visas. Hopefully, we can get a refund after the withdrawal of this application.


----------



## GBSINGH

I applied under subclass 858 while I was in Australia but soon Covid-19 happened and I had to retract back to my own country. I have notified DHA about this by change in situation form and currently waiting for grant from last 4 weeks. 
Question- Will change in situation affect my application?

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## oraman

GBSINGH said:


> I applied under subclass 858 while I was in Australia but soon Covid-19 happened and I had to retract back to my own country. I have notified DHA about this by change in situation form and currently waiting for grant from last 4 weeks.
> Question- Will change in situation affect my application?
> 
> Thanks in advance for suggestions.


I think you will not get the visa until they lift the travel ban. 858 is only issued when you are onshore. But you cannot return since you are not PR.


----------



## Zigzig

Hello all,
Please, can a nominator indicated during eoi be changed during Visa application?


----------



## Abdi114

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please, can a nominator indicated during eoi be changed during Visa application?


Yes you can. EOI is just EOI. Once you are invited you can change the nominate even from a person to an organization. It does not matter. However, you will NOT be able to change the nominate once you launch the APPLICATION. Hope that helps!


----------



## Zigzig

Thanks very much Abdi114,
That's really edifying.


----------



## Bayleaf

Hi all, I'm currently a postdoc working at uni, I completed my PhD in 2018. 

I intend to submit my EOI soon, I plan to attach my CV, published articles, news featuring my research, award certificates, uni graduation certificate and academic transcript. 

Just wondering if I should get a recommendation letter from my current supervisor? 

Also if you guys have attached anything else in your EOI? Thanks in advance.


----------



## n8c8

Is it right, that this program mostly aimed for the PHD grads?
According to most of profiles in this forum, most of the people who got VISA or are in the process of getting one, are PHD graduates.


----------



## tnk009

n8c8 said:


> Is it right, that this program mostly aimed for the PHD grads?
> According to most of profiles in this forum, most of the people who got VISA or are in the process of getting one, are PHD graduates.


That's not correct. Apparently, many PhD holders joint the race in the last 2-3 months but the intention is to attract global talent and if you see initial pages of this thread, many or most of non-PhD holder got the grant in record times.  

GTI is gaining popularity due to its faster processing time and having PhD degree gives an edge over others (more of an impression on GTI officer), Hence, lately (last 2-3 months or so) more participation here from them but that does not mean that only PhD holders are getting grants. 
It's' for global talent. If one fits the criteria mentioned on their website then no one can stop them from getting them GTI visa.


----------



## trienchieu12

tnk009 said:


> That's not correct. Apparently, many PhD holders joint the race in the last 2-3 months but the intention is to attract global talent and if you see initial pages of this thread, many non-PhD holder got the grant in record times.
> 
> GTI is gaining popularity due to its faster processing time and having PhD degree gives an edge over others, but that does not mean that only PhD holders are getting grants.


There is also a weird Distinguished Talent visa stream(858) that pp who is not working the GTI list can still apply but applicants have to pay the visa fee and medical check in advance, CO will process the application to make the decision.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*GTI program*

Please advise !!!

Dear All

Hi

I have a query, so I am onshore now in Australia and my spouse is offshore in her home country and not holding any AUS Visa as of now, so for applying to GTI program, should I include her as an offshore dependent or what?
Or should I include her later as it seems that there is a BORDER/TRAVEL BAN so she may not get the VISA and there is a delay, and my VISA may also get delayed ?

Please advise !
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zigzig

Hey aleemi.tnd
I think your query has recurrently been treated on previous pages of this thread.
Kindly back read a couple of pages, and you'll probably get suggestions from others to your issue.
Cheers!


----------



## SpaceGTI2020

*EOI Processing Time*

Has anyone been invited to apply after submitting an EOI in May? Most people seem to have submitted in April...

Just curious about processing times as I am prepping to get our stuff together for the visa application if we are invited. 

Also, is it correct that we didn't get a confirmation email after we submitted the EOI?

Should we get in touch with the GTO that we had contact with before if we don't hear back in a few weeks?

Could you also please look at our profile below...will that be enough. We can get multiple references from Australian and international peers. 

Profile:
onshore
Space
PhD in Australia about 3 years ago
Post-doc roles (just started a new one)
International conferences and publications
Working on international projects 
Founding of SpaceTech Start-Up with Australian and International Group with acceptance into CSIRO accelerator and various grants received (early 2020)
Almost meeting salary threshold with company shares


Thx!


----------



## rituparnac0

Hi Guys, 
Do you recommend any good MARA agent to get the GTI processed. Is there any format followed by the successful members of this group for nomination by a PR/citizen?

Thanks,
RC


----------



## rituparnac0

*Nominator for GTI*

Dear Kundikoi,

Kindly help me to understand how many nominators details are required to be submitted? Do you think 2 nominators will be good to submit the EOI?
Did you follow any template for this?

Thanks,
RC


----------



## aleemi.tnd

aleemi.tnd said:


> please advise !!!
> 
> dear all
> 
> hi
> 
> i have a query, so i am onshore now in australia and my spouse is offshore in her home country and not holding any aus visa as of now, so for applying to gti program, should i include her as an offshore dependent or what?
> Or should i include her later as it seems that there is a border/travel ban so she may not get the visa and there is a delay, and my visa may also get delayed ?
> 
> Please advise !
> Thanks


[/quote]
please advise me !!!


----------



## kundikoi

SpaceGTI2020 said:


> Has anyone been invited to apply after submitting an EOI in May? Most people seem to have submitted in April...
> Just curious about processing times as I am prepping to get our stuff together for the visa application if we are invited.
> Also, is it correct that we didn't get a confirmation email after we submitted the EOI?
> Should we get in touch with the GTO that we had contact with before if we don't hear back in a few weeks?
> 
> Could you also please look at our profile below...will that be enough. We can get multiple references from Australian and international peers.
> Profile:
> onshore
> Space
> PhD in Australia about 3 years ago
> Post-doc roles (just started a new one)
> International conferences and publications
> Working on international projects
> Founding of SpaceTech Start-Up with Australian and International Group with acceptance into CSIRO accelerator and various grants received (early 2020)
> Almost meeting salary threshold with company shares
> Thx!


1. processing times of up to 90 days haven't changed from this visa's inception.
2. correct
3. yes, you should
4. strong profile, should breeze thru




rituparnac0 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you recommend any good MARA agent to get the GTI processed. Is there any format followed by the successful members of this group for nomination by a PR/citizen?
> Thanks,
> RC


several have already been mentioned on this thread - please read through it. That said, I personally don't understand why would anyone itch to drop a few more thousand bucks on MARAs, on top of the already-hefty application fees. Pretty much everybody on this forum (which is approaching 25-30 people, at my last count) has gone at it alone without any agent's help. Besides, it's not like they'll write the reference letters / CVs / achievements for the applicant anyways - they'll certainly be extremely helpful with pointers and such, but the amount of underlying work for the applicants will not reduce. If anything, it'll be even more complicated & involved with all the back-and-forth revisions.



rituparnac0 said:


> Dear Kundikoi,
> Kindly help me to understand how many nominators details are required to be submitted? Do you think 2 nominators will be good to submit the EOI?
> Did you follow any template for this?
> Thanks,
> RC


it's about quality, not quantity. for the vast majority of successful folks on this thread, submitting just 1 strong nominator details at the EOI stage was enough. if one is at a point of deliberating the need to submit a 2nd nominator details, then said one should perhaps deliberate the quality of both such nominators to begin with. 
re: template, I personally was asked by the GTO to simply list out the nominator's details on my CV - such as the name, occupation, and details around their prominence in the field. others, and more recently, have been asked for actual letters of support/nominator statements - so I guess the answer is "it depends". 




aleemi.tnd said:


> please advise me !!!


@zigzig *already did* :juggle:


----------



## aleemi.tnd

I mean can i include my spouse in my application 858 as she is in her home country and not holding AUS VISA ?


----------



## aleemi.tnd

aleemi.tnd said:


> I mean can i include my spouse in my application 858 as she is in her home country and not holding AUS VISA ?


so i am onshore now in australia and my spouse is offshore in her home country and not holding any aus visa as of now, so for applying to gti program, should i include her as an offshore dependent or what in 858 ?


----------



## kundikoi

aleemi.tnd said:


> so i am onshore now in australia and my spouse is offshore in her home country and not holding any aus visa as of now, so for applying to gti program, should i include her as an offshore dependent or what in 858 ?


as zigzig has already mentioned to you, the answer to your query is in the previous 131 pages of this thread.


----------



## rituparnac0

Thanks a lot for guiding through the steps. Its helped a lot.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

I am sorry I still can not find the answer.

My case is different, I am onshore, wife offshore, please suggest here what to do ?
Can I include her in 858?
She has no AUS Visa as of now !
Regards


----------



## small munene

aleemi.tnd said:


> I am sorry I still can not find the answer.
> 
> My case is different, I am onshore, wife offshore, please suggest here what to do ?
> Can I include her in 858?
> She has no AUS Visa as of now !
> Regards


Let me help you here, but I advise you to read all that has been posted. I know you must be stressed and or very happy to read all since you just got your invitation. You should apply for 124. if you do apply for 858, its explicitly noted in the invitation email that "ensure all secondary and dependent applicants are in Australia at the time of lodgement". However, in 124 it is not.

Your answer: Apply for 124, NOT 858.

Hope I helped a soul.

Cheers


----------



## aleemi.tnd

small munene said:


> Let me help you here, but I advise you to read all that has been posted. I know you must be stressed and or very happy to read all since you just got your invitation. You should apply for 124. if you do apply for 858, its explicitly noted in the invitation email that "ensure all secondary and dependent applicants are in Australia at the time of lodgement". However, in 124 it is not.
> 
> Your answer: Apply for 124, NOT 858.
> 
> Hope I helped a soul.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much dear.

But again for 124, it says" *You must be outside Australia for your visa to be granted*. "
But I am in Australia right now and plan to not go to home country due to COVID restrictions, then what should be the way forward ?
*Also website says: if you are currently in Australia and hold an eligible visa you may need to consider your eligibility for the Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 858).*


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> Hope I helped a soul.
> 
> Cheers


while I applaud your intentions, this forum is rife with souls that need to learn how to fish, rather than having said fish served to them on a silver platter. 

while you may think you have helped, in reality you've just teed off a bunch of unnecessary and neverending follow-up questions - which, again, have already been rehashed to death on the previous pages. 

that said, thank you for the entertainment *gets popcorn*


----------



## aleemi.tnd

kundikoi said:


> while I applaud your intentions, this forum is rife with souls that need to learn how to fish, rather than having said fish served to them on a silver platter.
> 
> while you may think you have helped, in reality you've just teed off a bunch of unnecessary and neverending follow-up questions - which, again, have already been rehashed to death on the previous pages.
> 
> that said, thank you for the entertainment *gets popcorn*


Sorry, but please advise me, or tell me the page number to look at please
Thanks !


----------



## Kainui660

Has anyone recently been received the UIN after submitting EOI? I submitted my EOI on 21st of May and I’m still waiting. Thanks!


----------



## tnk009

aleemi.tnd said:


> Thank you so much dear.
> 
> But again for 124, it says" *You must be outside Australia for your visa to be granted*. "
> But I am in Australia right now and plan to not go to home country due to COVID restrictions, then what should be the way forward ?
> *Also website says: if you are currently in Australia and hold an eligible visa you may need to consider your eligibility for the Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 858).*


Check initial few pages. A guy (dont remember the user id) was from sydney nd his wife was offshore. He was asked to apply for 124 and were asked to leave country and comeback with family on 124. Timing is not great for such visa run for u.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

tnk009 said:


> Check initial few pages. A guy (dont remember the user id) was from sydney nd his wife was offshore. He was asked to apply for 124 and were asked to leave country and comeback with family on 124. Timing is not great for such visa run for u.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Perception30 is user name. Chk the threads from dec'19.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceGTI2020

Got ours yesterday. Submitted 25/5


----------



## Manal2015

SpaceGTI2020 said:


> Got ours yesterday. Submitted 25/5


Congrats!


----------



## Kainui660

Congrats!


----------



## small munene

Just some quick question. Do we have any specific deadline for submitting application after invitation? Because there are lots of uncertainties if someone goes for 124 and is still onshore. My country is currently on lockdown (getting some docs is still a problem), and my wife is offshore, I am onshore. 

Just wondering if I can delay my application. I have UID since May 2020. Puzzled dude!


----------



## adnanfaroq86

small munene said:


> Just some quick question. Do we have any specific deadline for submitting application after invitation? Because there are lots of uncertainties if someone goes for 124 and is still onshore. My country is currently on lockdown (getting some docs is still a problem), and my wife is offshore, I am onshore.
> 
> Just wondering if I can delay my application. I have UID since May 2020. Puzzled dude!


 If you FAQ’s it clearly says there is jo deadline after you got UID


----------



## completenonsensewhat

For all these souls, I'm working on a blog www.theglobaltalentvisa.com.au which would put together all the information on this forum for the GTI Visa. Hope this helps the people here. It's still WIP, so go easy.

Going to put more information about Partners Offshore, Salary threshold, Extra documents required and typical profiles of GTI Recipients


----------



## Manal2015

completenonsensewhat said:


> For all these souls, I'm working on a blog www.theglobaltalentvisa.com.au which would put together all the information on this forum for the GTI Visa. Hope this helps the people here. It's still WIP, so go easy.
> 
> Going to put more information about Partners Offshore, Salary threshold, Extra documents required and typical profiles of GTI Recipients


Great job


----------



## tribaowl

Got my grant today guys.

My timeline:

-EOI: 23/04
-Invitation to apply: 29/04
-Visa application submission: 02/05, Bridging visa was granted automatically for myself, health examination was requested automatically on the same day.
-Bridging visa grant for my wife: 04/05
-Since we had a newborn on 05/05 we notified the department through Immi account on 12/05
-Health examination taken on 21/05, cleared the next day.
-Submitted our newborn passport and birth certificate through Immi account on 21/05.
-Acknowledgement of adding a new applicant on 29/05, requested for newborn health examination. Submitted newborn health examination through email and uploaded to Immi account on the same day.
-Health clearance provided for our newborn on 01/06.
-Visa granted on 10/06.


----------



## Sarah79

*Question*

Hello every one

I would appreciate it if you could help me with my questions. I want to apply for GTI and I want to start EOI. here is my condition. I graduated in 2018 with my PHD from US and worked for 2 years now. What is the best way to find nominators since I do not have any connections in Australia? Where I can find form 1000?


----------



## small munene

adnanfaroq86 said:


> If you FAQ’s it clearly says there is jo deadline after you got UID



Thanks a lot. Do you have the link to FAQs page?


----------



## K.a11

tribaowl said:


> Got my grant today guys.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> -EOI: 23/04
> -Invitation to apply: 29/04
> -Visa application submission: 02/05, Bridging visa was granted automatically for myself, health examination was requested automatically on the same day.
> -Bridging visa grant for my wife: 04/05
> -Since we had a newborn on 05/05 we notified the department through Immi account on 12/05
> -Health examination taken on 21/05, cleared the next day.
> -Submitted our newborn passport and birth certificate through Immi account on 21/05.
> -Acknowledgement of adding a new applicant on 29/05, requested for newborn health examination. Submitted newborn health examination through email and uploaded to Immi account on the same day.
> -Health clearance provided for our newborn on 01/06.
> -Visa granted on 10/06.


Congratulation.
May I ask what time of day you received the email of grant visa?


----------



## tribaowl

Hi K.a11, I got it around 12pm Perth time.

Cheers.


----------



## saifemon

arezoo1385 said:


> @livesimple: I'm onshore, but have submitted the visa subclass 124 (which means offshore), because my husband is offshore. I don't see any problem with lodging the offshore application. I have lodged my application and received an email from the CO asking for more information regarding the Police and Health Checks. So, it means they are processing offshore applications too.


Hello Dear,

What is CO?

Case officer?


----------



## saifemon

Hello Experts,

Does anyone received mail from global talent having tag of [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED] or [SEC=CLASSIFIED] or [SEC= XXX field that have been selected] ?

Need to know urgent. Today I've received mail after I've sent mail to them day before yesterday. They replied they have received my application and will respond to asap. 

Share your experience of email exchange between you and GTI team.

Thanks.


----------



## Zigzig

Hello all,

Please has anyone received the unique identifier with a salary less than the expected salary threshold?

Can one use a job agreement above the salary threshold for a PROPOSED job out of Australia as justification?

Thanks, avidly waiting for your contributions


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Manal2015 said:


> Great job


Hello
Please assist me, 

My partner is offshore, I am onshore, she has no valid AUS Visa, what VISA I should apply to include her also ?

I have some doubts also:

1- If we sponsor my wife later after my PR Visa grant, will she be a part of GTI sponsor program or just a normal PR partner applicant ? Will she get some fast track priority under this GTI program?

2- How about we add my wife in 858 VISA application, and later if department offers some objection, we can withdraw my wife's application.

3- can you say 100 % that given my circumstances, we can not include wife in 858 application?

4- If we apply for 124, then I should go outside Aus once Dept is ready to grant VISA, but the fact is that currently no VISAS are issued for people outside Australia because of Corona Virus, so how to tackle this?


----------



## MAN110

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.

Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


----------



## Zigzig

Hey MAN110,
You have elucidated on your what you have achieved and what you've done with the GTI, so what is your worry?


----------



## bezmam

MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


This may help ( especially the last time ) :

Processing times as per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#About

We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
how many places are available in the migration program


----------



## btran2507

mrstranger.122470 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation from Global Talent Independent program. I applied for the Distinguished Talent visa on the last week of May 2020. My student visa expired on 15 March 2020. I applied for Temporary Graduate visa (485) just before 15 March. I still didn't get the TR visa and I am still on Bridging Visa A. Today I have received an email from home affairs which says that as I don't have a substantive visa, I have to withdraw the visa.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of issue? What could be the solution for it? Should I withdraw the Temporary Graduate Visa? If anyone could give me an opinion, it would be very helpful.
> 
> Regards.


Just curious how did you solve this?


----------



## K.a11

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today.
My timeline:
EOI Submitted: 12 April
Request further documents: 24 April
Invitation: 8 May
Lodge the application: 12 May
S56 request: 17 May
Submitted the requested documents: 20 May
received the grant: 11 June TG
Wish you all the best in this journey


----------



## CHINSA

Sarah79 said:


> Hello every one
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could help me with my questions. I want to apply for GTI and I want to start EOI. here is my condition. I graduated in 2018 with my PHD from US and worked for 2 years now. What is the best way to find nominators since I do not have any connections in Australia? Where I can find form 1000?


.
Without an Australian nominator you won't be able to apply for this visa. You might ask your supervisor if he has any collaborator in Australia and if he/she is happy to provide you nomination. The other way is to apply for a job in Oz, earn your boss's trust and make him/her nominate you.


----------



## CHINSA

K.a11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> My timeline:
> EOI Submitted: 12 April
> Request further documents: 24 April
> Invitation: 8 May
> Lodge the application: 12 May
> S56 request: 17 May
> Submitted the requested documents: 20 May
> received the grant: 11 June TG
> Wish you all the best in this journey[/QUOTE
> ]
> Congratulations


----------



## kundikoi

saifemon said:


> Does anyone received mail from global talent having tag of [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED] or [SEC=CLASSIFIED] or [SEC= XXX field that have been selected] ?


this is just an information security classification - all of yours will be marked as [SEC(urity)=UNCLASSIFIED]. absolutely nothing to read into this. 



Zigzig said:


> Please has anyone received the unique identifier with a salary less than the expected salary threshold?
> 
> Can one use a job agreement above the salary threshold for a PROPOSED job out of Australia as justification?


yes x2


----------



## CHINSA

MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?


Have patience. I know someone who was waiting for 2 months after acknowledgement of health assessment and got the visa granted.


----------



## K.a11

CHINSA said:


> K.a11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> My timeline:
> EOI Submitted: 12 April
> Request further documents: 24 April
> Invitation: 8 May
> Lodge the application: 12 May
> S56 request: 17 May
> Submitted the requested documents: 20 May
> received the grant: 11 June TG
> Wish you all the best in this journey[/QUOTE
> ]
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## tribaowl

Congrats K.a11!


----------



## rituparnac0

SpaceGTI2020 said:


> Got ours yesterday. Submitted 25/5


Congrats! What is your area of specialisation?


----------



## rituparnac0

I have gross salary around 147k, my Australian supervisor s ready to nominate me through form 1000, I have different certifications in ICT. Do you think these should be enough for GTI? I do not have any publication or international paper.


----------



## hassan_ur2

K.a11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> My timeline:
> EOI Submitted: 12 April
> Request further documents: 24 April
> Invitation: 8 May
> Lodge the application: 12 May
> S56 request: 17 May
> Submitted the requested documents: 20 May
> received the grant: 11 June TG
> Wish you all the best in this journey


Congrats! I lodged my visa on 13 May, and still waiting. :juggle: Hope I'm next :lol:


----------



## srrtvr1982

Hi Experts,

1)Really nominator should be in good position and relevant field or any one of the australian citizen can provide?
2)Previously any visa application rejection due to nominator related issue (not relevant to our field or not in good position)could you please suggest your experience..


----------



## shelley_Aus

Mrwaiting said:


> This also happens to me, we are exactly in the same situation. They don't make it very clear on the official web page and, therefore, we made this mistake in the first place. I think probably the only option is to withdraw the application first. Then, apply for it when we get our 485 visas. Hopefully, we can get a refund after the withdrawal of this application.


I am in the same situation :-( I lodged my 858 application more than three months ago, and then was informed last week that they cannot grant my 858 application since I am on a bridging visa !!!! They asked me to withdraw.
It has not been mentioned anywhere in the website that bridging visa holders must apply 124 not 858! 
did you withdraw your application? could you get a refund?


----------



## 0ut1and3r

Got my visa today too

Visa 858

Lodge the application: 29 April
S56 request: 4 May
Medical check: 21 May
Submitted the requested documents: 26 May (police checks took a while)
Received the visa: 11 June


----------



## GTI2020

0ut1and3r said:


> Got my visa today too
> 
> Visa 858
> 
> Lodge the application: 29 April
> S56 request: 4 May
> Medical check: 21 May
> Submitted the requested documents: 26 May (police checks took a while)
> Received the visa: 11 June


Many congratulations ..0ut1and3r

Just wondering about your profile, if you don't mind sharing...It might be helpful to others waiting for the grants.


----------



## 0ut1and3r

GTI2020 said:


> Many congratulations ..0ut1and3r
> 
> Just wondering about your profile, if you don't mind sharing...It might be helpful to others waiting for the grants.


Hi. Thank you.
Cyber Security. I have masters in the same field but no PhD. 10+ years of international experience in world known companies. Salary above the limit. Company was the nominator.


----------



## melbourne2

Quick question,

I have pretty much completed my application form in my IMMI account. Just waiting for one or two references that should come in today. However, I have seen something about a Form 80? But I am not seeing an option for this in any of the drop downs in the "Attach Documents" sections. A little confused as to whether I need to fill this out as most of this has already been including in the application form?


----------



## bezmam

melbourne2 said:


> Quick question,
> 
> I have pretty much completed my application form in my IMMI account. Just waiting for one or two references that should come in today. However, I have seen something about a Form 80? But I am not seeing an option for this in any of the drop downs in the "Attach Documents" sections. A little confused as to whether I need to fill this out as most of this has already been including in the application form?


I suggest to attach it under "others" I was in the same situation and later the CO requested for it.

Good luck


----------



## newauscc

Hello.
I applied for a 124 visa about a month ago and so far there has been no news. Due to the fact that due to Corona virus, almost no invitation has been sent to anyone offshore (at least from the people who are present in this site), I have a question:
If my profile didn't qualify and I had to be rejected, they should have let me know by now. So it can be argued that if the rejection does not occur within a month, then the officer does not intend to reject and is waiting for the situation to return to normal. Because they have restrictions on admission not rejection. They can easily announce the rejection unless they are not-reviewing the Offshore case at all.
So can we say for 124 applicants, no news is good news at least!!??


----------



## GTI2020

newauscc said:


> Hello.
> I applied for a 124 visa about a month ago and so far there has been no news. Due to the fact that due to Corona virus, almost no invitation has been sent to anyone offshore (at least from the people who are present in this site), I have a question:
> If my profile didn't qualify and I had to be rejected, they should have let me know by now. So it can be argued that if the rejection does not occur within a month, then the officer does not intend to reject and is waiting for the situation to return to normal. Because they have restrictions on admission not rejection. They can easily announce the rejection unless they are not-reviewing the Offshore case at all.
> So can we say for 124 applicants, no news is good news at least!!??


Hi
I am in a same situation as well. I feel happy for a while after your interpretation


----------



## Zenithbv

GTI2020 said:


> Hi
> I am in a same situation as well. I feel happy for a while after your interpretation


Yeah me too. My wife and I already applied for 124 visa, Already confirmed that my application is valid, send the requested document for Functional English for my wife, and we both did a health exam already. 

For 3 weeks since our health exam we are waiting for a reaction. I was invited in april and applied May 5th. 

I could see in other visa threads on this website, that the Australian government is holding off all offshore visa applications except for Healthcare professionals. Seems we need to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Zigzig

Hey newauscc,
I believe for your analysis of the situation to be true, there should be cases of 124 EOI rejections registered. So, does anyone know any 124eoi that has been rejected from the pool?


----------



## GTI2020

Zigzig said:


> Hey newauscc,
> I believe for your analysis of the situation to be true, there should be cases of 124 EOI rejections registered. So, does anyone know any 124eoi that has been rejected from the pool?


I haven't seen any post regarding the rejection of offshore applicant yet, neither the accepted one in the last 2 months. This raise the possibility that the DHA has not yet started assessing the application of any offshore applicant.


----------



## Eddi86

Hi Anyone pls tell who did medical for the visa application that they ask to do in Medical examination like Chest xray, hepatitis B, C test etc? I have submitted my application and waiting for HapID and want to ask waiting time from Health examination center. I called them today and they said we want to what kind of test they are asking then we can tell you how much current waiting time.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

rituparnac0 said:


> I have gross salary around 147k, my Australian supervisor s ready to nominate me through form 1000, I have different certifications in ICT. Do you think these should be enough for GTI? I do not have any publication or international paper.


I think you'll absolutely be eligible. Do the EOI

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Eddi86 said:


> Hi Anyone pls tell who did medical for the visa application that they ask to do in Medical examination like Chest xray, hepatitis B, C test etc? I have submitted my application and waiting for HapID and want to ask waiting time from Health examination center. I called them today and they said we want to what kind of test they are asking then we can tell you how much current waiting time.


For PR, they have a standard set of tests
Based on the test results, the doctor May advise further tests, you have to be prepared for that eventuality 
Bupa is well aware of what is required
You have not been able to speak to the right person 


Cheers


----------



## CHINSA

Eddi86 said:


> Hi Anyone pls tell who did medical for the visa application that they ask to do in Medical examination like Chest xray, hepatitis B, C test etc? I have submitted my application and waiting for HapID and want to ask waiting time from Health examination center. I called them today and they said we want to what kind of test they are asking then we can tell you how much current waiting time.


You need to generate HAP ID after lodging your application. You will find the required test n test numbers in the emedical form. All the best.


----------



## nobe124

GTI2020 said:


> I haven't seen any post regarding the rejection of offshore applicant yet, neither the accepted one in the last 2 months. This raise the possibility that the DHA has not yet started assessing the application of any offshore applicant.


hey
is there any notification for rejected cases? i mean if they email the applicant and inform him for rejection???????


----------



## GTI2020

nobe124 said:


> hey
> is there any notification for rejected cases? i mean if they email the applicant and inform him for rejection???????


To the best of my knowledge, no one has reported about the rejection (Offshore) in this group. May be other members can share their views. Anyway, what is your profile?


----------



## vigneshreach

0ut1and3r said:


> Hi. Thank you.
> Cyber Security. I have masters in the same field but no PhD. 10+ years of international experience in world known companies. Salary above the limit. Company was the nominator.


Hii.. Congrats ... 
Did you apply directly through IMMI without getting the GTI or did you request for an identifier by sending the EOI, and then applied ? 
Thank you


----------



## nobe124

GTI2020 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no one has reported about the rejection (Offshore) in this group. May be other members can share their views. Anyway, what is your profile?


sure, in brief:

PhD in electrical engineering. (last semester)
+12 research paper (2/Q1- 3/q2 and rest ISI and international conferences )
+7 years of related work experience in ministry of energy in the sector of renewable energy and electric vehicles.
won the title of "exceptional talent " in my country. (I am offshore)
having a research cooperation with an Australian university and publish journal paper.
won PhD scholarship .
won first class Rank in MSC and PhD programs.


----------



## GTI2020

nobe124 said:


> sure, in brief:
> 
> PhD in electrical engineering. (last semester)
> +12 research paper (2/Q1- 3/q2 and rest ISI and international conferences )
> +7 years of related work experience in ministry of energy in the sector of renewable energy and electric vehicles.
> won the title of "exceptional talent " in my country. (I am offshore)
> having a research cooperation with an Australian university and publish journal paper.
> won PhD scholarship .
> won first class Rank in MSC and PhD programs.


Awesome, Best of luck!!


----------



## Eddi86

NB said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anyone pls tell who did medical for the visa application that they ask to do in Medical examination like Chest xray, hepatitis B, C test etc? I have submitted my application and waiting for HapID and want to ask waiting time from Health examination center. I called them today and they said we want to what kind of test they are asking then we can tell you how much current waiting time.
> 
> 
> 
> For PR, they have a standard set of tests
> Based on the test results, the doctor May advise further tests, you have to be prepared for that eventuality
> Bupa is well aware of what is required
> You have not been able to speak to the right person
> In Canberra, there is sonic health plus which do the medical examination for visa purposes. I asked the same thing like there should be starndard set of test but she said no its not.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




CHINSA said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anyone pls tell who did medical for the visa application that they ask to do in Medical examination like Chest xray, hepatitis B, C test etc? I have submitted my application and waiting for HapID and want to ask waiting time from Health examination center. I called them today and they said we want to what kind of test they are asking then we can tell you how much current waiting time.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to generate HAP ID after lodging your application. You will find the required test n test numbers in the emedical form. All the best.
Click to expand...

 is there any standard tests or teat numbers? Have you did your medical? And is it possible to tell me the test numbers they askes from you?


----------



## melbourne2

I have been told that the current wait time in Victoria for a medical is over a month? has anyone had this issue?

Also, has anyone had to do the ink fingerprinting having lived in the US for the police clearance? They have just opening this back up but again there is a 1 month wait for an appointment?


----------



## NB

melbourne2 said:


> I have been told that the current wait time in Victoria for a medical is over a month? has anyone had this issue?
> 
> Also, has anyone had to do the ink fingerprinting having lived in the US for the police clearance? They have just opening this back up but again there is a 1 month wait for an appointment?


DHA advises bupa which applicants should be prioritised 
When you submit your application, bupa asks DHA and act accordingly 
GTI applicant are prioritised as far as I see
But with restrictions being lifted, I think it will be business as usual soon

Cheers


----------



## completenonsensewhat

nobe124 said:


> hey
> is there any notification for rejected cases? i mean if they email the applicant and inform him for rejection???????


They do send a rejection email. However in your case, I think you'll get an approval for sure. Just be patient


----------



## Kav777

MAN110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my visa application 858 on 30 March 2020 and they asked for Police check and health. I completed those requirement on 3rd April. I also contacted the officer and he told me that you provided everything it was needed; The officer told me they are waiting for the immigration department for the assessment. I and my wife are still waiting for the results and it is almost 56 days that we did not recive any feedback and the status in my immi account is still "further assessment". we are really stressful. Does anyone have any idea which can help us?
> I doubled checked with the officer and he confirmed that I have completed every documents that are required. My sector is energy and I have the total citation of 105 with 6 top ranked papers and 4 conferences. I saw some friends of mine with lower resume received the visa.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea in this regard?



Hi MAN110,

I am in same situation. I lodged my visa on 21 April on Agtech sector and completed the medicals on 30 April. But still did not get the visa. I contacted the case officer and she told me that we don't need any documents from you and your application is under assessment. Please let me know if you have any updates. Hope we get it soon.


----------



## CHINSA

Eddi86 said:


> is there any standard tests or teat numbers? Have you did your medical? And is it possible to tell me the test numbers they askes from you?


You will be able to generate the HAP ID once you lodge the 858/124 application. You also can generate HAP ID without lodging the visa by choosing other visa subclasses but I don't know if that is acceptable. Ideally, you will get en e-medical referral letter where the required test number will be given, possibly, 
501-Medical Examination
502-Chest X-ray Examination
707-HIV test
Some of my friends had only 707 requirement (depends on the country you are from) and got their appointment the next day or the same day. I got the appointment 2 weeks after lodging the visa. One more thing I forgot to mention is that should you or your dependants have/had any pre-existing condition and if you check yes (ideally you should), you will be asked to do additional tests.


----------



## CHINSA

melbourne2 said:


> I have been told that the current wait time in Victoria for a medical is over a month? has anyone had this issue?
> 
> Also, has anyone had to do the ink fingerprinting having lived in the US for the police clearance? They have just opening this back up but again there is a 1 month wait for an appointment?


It took two weeks for me to get an appointment after painfully hearing the IVR of sonic healthcare for many hours and after 2 days before getting through to an agent. I dont think BUPA has any kind of priority processing for GTI applicants (at least after mid-May IMO).


----------



## adnanfaroq86

CHINSA said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any standard tests or teat numbers? Have you did your medical? And is it possible to tell me the test numbers they askes from you?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to generate the HAP ID once you lodge the 858/124 application. You also can generate HAP ID without lodging the visa by choosing other visa subclasses but I don't know if that is acceptable. Ideally, you will get en e-medical referral letter where the required test number will be given, possibly,
> 501-Medical Examination
> 502-Chest X-ray Examination
> 707-HIV test
> Some of my friends had only 707 requirement (depends on the country you are from) and got their appointment the next day or the same day. I got the appointment 2 weeks after lodging the visa. One more thing I forgot to mention is that should you or your dependants have/had any pre-existing condition and if you check yes (ideally you should), you will be asked to do additional tests.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. Is there anything that we tell them the medical is for 858 subclass and they give appointment asap if any slot is available?


----------



## CHINSA

adnanfaroq86 said:


> CHINSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any standard tests or teat numbers? Have you did your medical? And is it possible to tell me the test numbers they askes from you?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be able to generate the HAP ID once you lodge the 858/124 application. You also can generate HAP ID without lodging the visa by choosing other visa subclasses but I don't know if that is acceptable. Ideally, you will get en e-medical referral letter where the required test number will be given, possibly,
> 501-Medical Examination
> 502-Chest X-ray Examination
> 707-HIV test
> Some of my friends had only 707 requirement (depends on the country you are from) and got their appointment the next day or the same day. I got the appointment 2 weeks after lodging the visa. One more thing I forgot to mention is that should you or your dependants have/had any pre-existing condition and if you check yes (ideally you should), you will be asked to do additional tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Is there anything that we tell them the medical is for 858 subclass and they give appointment asap if any slot is available?
Click to expand...

Nope, they don't bother about the visa subclass. It's just like any another visa medical appointment for them.


----------



## ff-mins

*Hi*

Hey Friends

I replied to s56 and said to the officer that I attached the required documents in my immi portal on 12 May 2020. Recently, I also attached my payslip from University to my portal and send another email to the officer as well. I did not receive any response from the officer and is still further assessment. I lodged my application (onshore) 46 days ago and still waiting. I read in previous threads that the officer has replied to applicants email. is it weird that have not received any answer from my CO?!

Your feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi guys, has anyone received invitation recently? I submitted my EOI on 28 May but haven't got any response yet?


----------



## sami1234

Submitted on 15 may still waiting


----------



## GTI2020

pSudip said:


> Hi guys, has anyone received invitation recently? I submitted my EOI on 28 May but haven't got any response yet?


submitted on May 12 (Offshore), no response yet. I am afraid as the slot (5000 ) might get filled by onshore (kidding), if the travel restriction continues.


----------



## samjain

Hi ALL,

Waiting for an invite:

EOI submission:30th May
Location:Onshore

Anyone received UID recently in 2 weeks ?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I am preparing documents to lodge visa 858. I have some questions about my partner's documents: 

- She is about to complete her Master degree at Macquarie Uni at the end of next month (July). This is a 1.5 year course. So does she satisfied functional English? (provided that she has not yet completed her degree as of now, but she completed 1 year study in Au)

- She has been in Australia for 1.5 year. So does she need to apply for AFP police check?

Do you have any advice for me on this?


----------



## gtisp2020

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I am preparing documents to lodge visa 858. I have some questions about my partner's documents:
> 
> - She is about to complete her Master degree at Macquarie Uni at the end of next month (July). This is a 1.5 year course. So does she satisfied functional English? (provided that she has not yet completed her degree as of now, but she completed 1 year study in Au)
> 
> - She has been in Australia for 1.5 year. So does she need to apply for AFP police check?
> 
> Do you have any advice for me on this?


-Even if you complete a PhD here, you need to show functional competency in English. So I think she needs to get IELTS 5.0 or equivalent, unless you want pay around $4500 as a so called second installment. 

-Yes


----------



## sami1234

submitted EOI 15 May onshore. Phd last semester is there any one else on the same boat


----------



## trienchieu12

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I am preparing documents to lodge visa 858. I have some questions about my partner's documents:
> 
> - She is about to complete her Master degree at Macquarie Uni at the end of next month (July). This is a 1.5 year course. So does she satisfied functional English? (provided that she has not yet completed her degree as of now, but she completed 1 year study in Au)
> 
> - She has been in Australia for 1.5 year. So does she need to apply for AFP police check?
> 
> Do you have any advice for me on this?


"● you are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
● an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result with an overall score of at least 147 across the four test components. The test must have been conducted on or after 1 January 2015. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● an Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test result at the functional level, certified by the relevant testing body. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● an assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
● you have completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
● you have completed at least five years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one year of full-time or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English.
● you hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including
instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English"

4.5 IELTS is peace of cake for her, the test available everyday in many places, 3 days to get the result.


----------



## teentitan12

pSudip said:


> -Even if you complete a PhD here, you need to show functional competency in English. So I think she needs to get IELTS 5.0 or equivalent, unless you want pay around $4500 as a so called second installment.


It's true, but there are multiple ways to prove functional English for my partner. One way is to "undertake at least 1 year of full-time study towards an award".

What I am confused about is my partner did complete 1 year studying in Australia, but she hasn't completed her degree. So is she qualified for functional English at the moment? Or we need to wait until she has the completion letter?


----------



## teentitan12

trienchieu12 said:


> "
> ● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one year of full-time or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English.
> 
> 4.5 IELTS is peace of cake for her, the test available everyday in many places, 3 days to get the result.


Yeah she can score 4.5 very easy. But we still want to check whether she is qualified for functional English now (because she did complete 1 year studying, but not yet completed her degree until next month).

If she is qualified now, then we do not need to bother about taking the test, and we can concentrate on other documents.


----------



## Bayleaf

If any one of the following apply to you:

You have submitted an expression of interest (EOI)
You have received a global talent unique identifier
You have applied for visa subclass 124 or 858
You were granted visa subclass 124 or 868

I’m making a spreadsheet to record everyone’s timeline & some demographic info so that people can get some idea regarding processing time at the Department of Home Affairs. May not be a super accurate reference, but it’s better than nothing.

To build this spreadsheet I will need input from everyone to fill this survey:
https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8

The spreadsheet is located here (https://1drv.ms/x/s!AlBNm9MRFjjmj0to8Xtgg2cjuDJ_?e=l1LXre) and it currently has only one entry, which is mine. I hope more people fill this survey so we get more data point.

(I might repost this every now and then so that newcomers for this thread is aware of this, so please don’t feel like I’m spamming)


----------



## Bayleaf

Bayleaf said:


> If any one of the following apply to you:
> 
> You have submitted an expression of interest (EOI)
> You have received a global talent unique identifier
> You have applied for visa subclass 124 or 858
> You were granted visa subclass 124 or 868
> 
> I’m making a spreadsheet to record everyone’s timeline & some demographic info so that people can get some idea regarding processing time at the Department of Home Affairs. May not be a super accurate reference, but it’s better than nothing.
> 
> To build this spreadsheet I will need input from everyone to fill this survey:
> https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8
> 
> The spreadsheet is located here (https://1drv.ms/x/s!AlBNm9MRFjjmj0to8Xtgg2cjuDJ_?e=l1LXre) and it currently has only one entry, which is mine. I hope more people fill this survey so we get more data point.
> 
> (I might repost this every now and then so that newcomers for this thread is aware of this, so please don’t feel like I’m spamming)


Thanks to all who have filled in the survey a few hours I posted. Please note that the spreadsheet is updated and can be located here (https://1drv.ms/f/s!AlBNm9MRFjjmj0rvGFBjb2VV6Qa3)

Please note that the spreadsheet link in post #1396 is no longer working because I made a tiny mistake. 

The survey link is still the same (https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8).

I will update the spreadsheet whenever I'm free, usually before or after work.

If you have filled in the survery and your status has changed (eg: you recently receive your unique identifier after filling the survey), please feel free to private message me so I can update the spreadsheet with the dates.

Thank you all!


----------



## Rita_2020

trienchieu12 said:


> "● you are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
> ● an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result with an overall score of at least 147 across the four test components. The test must have been conducted on or after 1 January 2015. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● an Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test result at the functional level, certified by the relevant testing body. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● an assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
> ● you have completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
> ● you have completed at least five years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
> ● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one year of full-time or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English.
> ● you hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including
> instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English"
> 
> 4.5 IELTS is peace of cake for her, the test available everyday in many places, 3 days to get the result.


Hey, in my opinion do not sign up for an English test for her, first submit your visa application with whatever you have and then if the case officer does not convince she/he will ask you to provide an English test score. It happened to me, because my language test score was expired (more than 40 months) and then everyone told me I need to do the English test. I signed up for an English test and lodged my visa. A day after lodging visa, a check list was sent to me and officer did not ask me to do a test. So I paid for an unnecessary thing. Therefore, it might be wise to not to do it in this stage, after lodging you will have 28 days to provide all the documents in case the officer asks you to do a test you have sufficient time.
Good luck!


----------



## ff-mins

Hey everybody 

any opinion for the following pls. Thank you https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif



ff-mins said:


> Hey Friends
> 
> I replied to s56 and said to the officer that I attached the required documents in my immi portal on 12 May 2020. Recently, I also attached my payslip from University to my portal and send another email to the officer as well. I did not receive any response from the officer and is still further assessment. I lodged my application (onshore) 46 days ago and still waiting. I read in previous threads that the officer has replied to applicants email. is it weird that have not received any answer from my CO?!
> 
> Your feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## CHINSA

Rita_2020 said:


> Hey, in my opinion do not sign up for an English test for her, first submit your visa application with whatever you have and then if the case officer does not convince she/he will ask you to provide an English test score. It happened to me, because my language test score was expired (more than 40 months) and then everyone told me I need to do the English test. I signed up for an English test and lodged my visa. A day after lodging visa, a check list was sent to me and officer did not ask me to do a test. So I paid for an unnecessary thing. Therefore, it might be wise to not to do it in this stage, after lodging you will have 28 days to provide all the documents in case the officer asks you to do a test you have sufficient time.
> Good luck!


Yes, you are right Rita_2020, sitting for an English test is not a requirement. If you can get a certificate from your institution that your studies were in English it is more than enough.
P.S: Kindly refer to this link.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## Shawon

Hi,

Congrts for your GTI visa. I have applied for the 124 visa (Offshore applicant) 2 months ago. However, would you share the details of the documents you uploaded during the application. It could be a great help for as there is no clear view for the required documents.

Regards,
Shawon


----------



## melbourne2

With regards to the health checks, I have tried to make an appointment after getting HAP ID when I submitted. The next available appointment is minimum 2 months away in Victoria so doesn't look like these applications are prioritised. Has anyone been able to get the health checks sooner?


----------



## hassan_ur2

melbourne2 said:


> With regards to the health checks, I have tried to make an appointment after getting HAP ID when I submitted. The next available appointment is minimum 2 months away in Victoria so doesn't look like these applications are prioritised. Has anyone been able to get the health checks sooner?


I've heard people keep refreshing the page and book when somebody cancels their appointment.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks to all who have filled in the survey a few hours I posted. Please note that the spreadsheet is updated and can be located here (https://1drv.ms/f/s!AlBNm9MRFjjmj0rvGFBjb2VV6Qa3)
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that the spreadsheet link in post #1396 is no longer working because I made a tiny mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> The survey link is still the same (https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8).
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the spreadsheet whenever I'm free, usually before or after work.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have filled in the survery and your status has changed (eg: you recently receive your unique identifier after filling the survey), please feel free to private message me so I can update the spreadsheet with the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Thanks alot for this. I might link to this spreadsheet and your form on my blog linked below. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI2020

Shawon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrts for your GTI visa. I have applied for the 124 visa (Offshore applicant) 2 months ago. However, would you share the details of the documents you uploaded during the application. It could be a great help for as there is no clear view for the required documents.
> 
> Regards,
> Shawon


Dear Shawon?
Did you receive your invitation? Would you mind mentioning your profile is? Yesterday I have a talk with one of the GTO in Linkedin, she was saying that they haven't been able to assess the offshore applicant as of now, so they will get back to us now, hopefully.


----------



## trienchieu12

hassan_ur2 said:


> I've heard people keep refreshing the page and book when somebody cancels their appointment.


Is it possible to do it in SA, which its border open tonight?


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I see that there are two ways to lodge visa 858. 

1 is through the GTI contact form. 
The other is to select Distinguished Talent visa in ImmiAccount. 

So are they the same, or are they different? And which method do you use? I am very confused.


----------



## janagan1993

Hey GTI2020,

Do you mind sharing the profile of the peroson you have talked with via LinkedIn? Is she responsible for onshore applicants?


----------



## GTI2020

janagan1993 said:


> Hey GTI2020,
> 
> Do you mind sharing the profile of the peroson you have talked with via LinkedIn? Is she responsible for onshore applicants?


I do not know how much can I share the personal details of these big people. But if you believe me, she is a Global Talent Officer of DHA and she has responded to me 1 month after I messaged her. Her intention was, due to COVID there was a delay in responding offshore applicant, now as the things are getting better, she said we will get back to you ASAP, hopefully.


----------



## Magneta

*Received Invitation for 124 today - 17/06*

Hi All

I have posted here last month asking about the Eligibility of my Husband for 124 Visa. (Couldnt post link here but please check post number #989 on page 99.)

I just wanted to give quick update.

we had decided to check with GTO via linkedin. we are in Europe so contacted the GTO from Berlin. Gave her a brief summary of his qualifications, she replied back one week later asking him to submit EOI. we submitted the EOI on 19/05/2020. Contacted her two weeks ago asking if they were holding off offshore applications or just delayed due to COVID. She replied back saying it was slightly delayed due to Covid. Then we received an email from home affairs asking for clarification on the documents we submitted. There was a typo in payslips. we provided further evidence last week. Today (17/06/20) we received the Invitation to lodge the visa  

So it looks like there are some delays due to Covid. Just wanted to give some hope for people who are waiting from offshore.

Also, if anyone has the list of documents that they have submitted for 124 visa, please share them.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Magneta


----------



## Gadget Guru

I agree with Magnets, if someone has any list of documents to prepare for applying the application from offshore. It will help many people.




Magneta said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have posted here last month asking about the Eligibility of my Husband for 124 Visa. (Couldnt post link here but please check post number #989 on page 99.)
> 
> I just wanted to give quick update.
> 
> we had decided to check with GTO via linkedin. we are in Europe so contacted the GTO from Berlin. Gave her a brief summary of his qualifications, she replied back one week later asking him to submit EOI. we submitted the EOI on 19/05/2020. Contacted her two weeks ago asking if they were holding off offshore applications or just delayed due to COVID. She replied back saying it was slightly delayed due to Covid. Then we received an email from home affairs asking for clarification on the documents we submitted. There was a typo in payslips. we provided further evidence last week. Today (17/06/20) we received the Invitation to lodge the visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like there are some delays due to Covid. Just wanted to give some hope for people who are waiting from offshore.
> 
> Also, if anyone has the list of documents that they have submitted for 124 visa, please share them.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Regards
> Magneta


----------



## GTI2020

Magneta said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have posted here last month asking about the Eligibility of my Husband for 124 Visa. (Couldnt post link here but please check post number #989 on page 99.)
> 
> I just wanted to give quick update.
> 
> we had decided to check with GTO via linkedin. we are in Europe so contacted the GTO from Berlin. Gave her a brief summary of his qualifications, she replied back one week later asking him to submit EOI. we submitted the EOI on 19/05/2020. Contacted her two weeks ago asking if they were holding off offshore applications or just delayed due to COVID. She replied back saying it was slightly delayed due to Covid. Then we received an email from home affairs asking for clarification on the documents we submitted. There was a typo in payslips. we provided further evidence last week. Today (17/06/20) we received the Invitation to lodge the visa
> 
> So it looks like there are some delays due to Covid. Just wanted to give some hope for people who are waiting from offshore.
> 
> Also, if anyone has the list of documents that they have submitted for 124 visa, please share them.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Regards
> Magneta


 Dear MAGNETA
Many congratulations. Indeed your post (invitation) provides hope for several offshore applicants including myself. As I suppose there are merely anyone in this group who has received 124 visas that might be helpful to you. Could you please share when did you apply EOI and what your profile was. 
My best wishes for your grant soon. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Magneta

Hi GTI2020

Thanks for your reply. My husband is the main applicant. We submitted EOI on 19/5/20 and received Invitation on 17/06/20. Received an email for clarification of submitted documents on 9/6/20. we replied the same day with further documents.

we submitted under Advanced manufacturing Category. He has a PhD in Aerospace Manufacturing (completed in 2013). He has various conference papers, articles and his PhD was done in collaboration with Rolls Royce PLC. He also has close to 12 years of work experience in Automotive OEM Manufacturing.


----------



## GTI2020

Magneta said:


> Hi GTI2020
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My husband is the main applicant. We submitted EOI on 19/5/20 and received Invitation on 17/06/20. Received an email for clarification of submitted documents on 9/6/20. we replied the same day with further documents.
> 
> we submitted under Advanced manufacturing Category. He has a PhD in Aerospace Manufacturing (completed in 2013). He has various conference papers, articles and his PhD was done in collaboration with Rolls Royce PLC. He also has close to 12 years of work experience in Automotive OEM Manufacturing.


Thanks for your immediate response. It is indeed a deserving profile. Best of luck for your 124 visa.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi. I really need you advice about 1 question in form 47SV

Question 31 asks "*Have you ever been paid any benefits or received any social services from
a government agency in Australia* (for example, income support payments,
public housing benefits, Medicare, or free or subsidised education)?"

I received Australia Awards Scholarship (that covers tuition fees and living stipend) for my master degree a few years ago. So for this question, should I answer Yes or No?


----------



## trienchieu12

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. I really need you advice about 1 question in form 47SV
> 
> Question 31 asks "*Have you ever been paid any benefits or received any social services from
> a government agency in Australia* (for example, income support payments,
> public housing benefits, Medicare, or free or subsidised education)?"
> 
> I received Australia Awards Scholarship (that covers tuition fees and living stipend) for my master degree a few years ago. So for this question, should I answer Yes or No?


No, a scholarship is not a social service


----------



## sami1234

I submitted my EOI on 15/05/20 and still waiting for response. I am onshore candidate. How long we have to wait for intial response field is energy and mining tech


----------



## Bayleaf

sami1234 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 15/05/20 and still waiting for response. I am onshore candidate. How long we have to wait for intial response field is energy and mining tech


Hi there, would you mind filling this survey?
I've tabulated the survey response and I think there are people from the same field as you.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Dear friend , Please let me the first step to apply for GTI 124 subclass visa


----------



## adnanfaroq86

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear friend , Please let me the first step to apply for GTI 124 subclass visa


 read the whole 143 threads and write down the keys points


----------



## GTI2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear friend , Please let me the first step to apply for GTI 124 subclass visa


At least you can find that on your own via different sources including DHA websites. Assuming that everyone here is targeting for GTI visa its understandable that anyone should know these basics.

After getting an invitation, here we can listen and share others (applicants) experience, profiles, and their journey of visa applications and grants.

The basic research should be on our own.
Hope you don't mind.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi. For those who already applied for 858 visa, could you please advise me whether I need to submit my birth certificate? Because I do not see that in the required documents on DHA website, so I just need to check.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. For those who already applied for 858 visa, could you please advise me whether I need to submit my birth certificate? Because I do not see that in the required documents on DHA website, so I just need to check.


It won't hurt to upload it if you have it readily available. In my case, I uploaded my 10th class marksheet as proof of birth and that seemed to have work. I guess you can try something similar, and wait for the s56 to find out if the CO wants it


----------



## teentitan12

completenonsensewhat said:


> It won't hurt to upload it if you have it readily available. In my case, I uploaded my 10th class marksheet as proof of birth and that seemed to have work. I guess you can try something similar, and wait for the s56 to find out if the CO wants it


Thank you for your input.

The problem is that my original birth certificate is damaged (it's too long ago and the paper is basically torn apart). The government is only able to issue my an extract (a certified confirmation of the information included in my original birth certificate). 

Do you think this is OK?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

teentitan12 said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> The problem is that my original birth certificate is damaged (it's too long ago and the paper is basically torn apart). The government is only able to issue my an extract (a certified confirmation of the information included in my original birth certificate).
> 
> Do you think this is OK?


I think it will work. If you have any other documents with your date of birth on them, you can upload them as proof of birth too. 

In my mind, the most important documents in this visa are Form 1000 & Medicals


----------



## rajaramwork\

Guys any one please help me the steps to apply and shall i contact GTO( new delhi) first before applying the contact form?


----------



## GTI2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> Guys any one please help me the steps to apply and shall i contact GTO( new delhi) first before applying the contact form?


GTO does not access your profile and suggests you to go ahead. Normally GTO on Linkedin merely responds and sends you the link to apply for EOI.
You evaluate your profile your self..share your profile here and get feedback from others and then you proceed for submission.
Would you mind sharing your profile? Onshore or Offshore?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Guys,

I've 10+ years of experience in Information/Cybersecurity with Masters in computer applications. I've a few national and international awards.
Do you think I can get an invite and by when?
Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## GTI2020

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've 10+ years of experience in Information/Cybersecurity with Masters in computer applications. I've a few national and international awards.
> Do you think I can get an invite and by when?
> Appreciate your suggestions.


Main things is are you Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Offshore.



GTI2020 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've 10+ years of experience in Information/Cybersecurity with Masters in computer applications. I've a few national and international awards.
> Do you think I can get an invite and by when?
> Appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Main things is are you Offshore or Onshore?
Click to expand...


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> GTO does not access your profile and suggests you to go ahead. Normally GTO on Linkedin merely responds and sends you the link to apply for EOI.
> You evaluate your profile your self..share your profile here and get feedback from others and then you proceed for submission.
> Would you mind sharing your profile? Onshore or Offshore?


@GTI2020 please don't mislead people on here - while *your *GTO may have brushed you off like this, mine, for example, was extremely helpful in reviewing my CV prior to the EOI submission and providing very useful pointers in how to update it so as to maximise my chances of receiving the UID. 

Pointers for others: specify very clearly in your CV whether you're onshore/offshore, your achievements as related to the nominated field (in fact, it's better to have a whole section dedicated to achievements only, rather than plugging them in throughout your CV chronologically), your current salary and employer, who your proposed nominator is and what their qualifications are. Achievements in general are valued slightly less than achievements in the nominated field - especially within the last 3 years (i.e. having graduated 1st in one's high school, while impressive in and of itself, aint as impressive as having received a recent award or funding for a SpaceTech startup). 

So yes, it is highly advisable to contact a GTO prior to submitting any EOIs. if nothing else, it gives one an actual human being to 'chase' in case of prolonged silence from the dept mailbox.


----------



## kundikoi

rajaramwork\ said:


> Guys any one please help me the steps to apply and shall i contact GTO( new delhi) first before applying the contact form?


notwithstanding my message above, I'm sorry bruh but you sound nowhere near ready for any GTO contact, let alone an EOI application. 

as others have mentioned, read through this whole thread, read through the dedicated GTIP website and a few articles already posted/linked on here, prepare a draft of your CV and some *specific* questions for a GTO so as not to sound like a complete noob to them. if you just reach out and ask them to guide you on how to apply for GTIP, you're pretty much wasting your and their time.


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've 10+ years of experience in Information/Cybersecurity with Masters in computer applications. I've a few national and international awards.
> Do you think I can get an invite and by when?
> Appreciate your suggestions.


yes and within the timelines already outlined on this thread. simply going off the profile description above, it's slightly average vs other applicants so I wouldn't expect a quick invitation anyways (unless Master's was done at a super-impressive Uni and current salary, even offshore, significantly exceeds the threshold).


----------



## GTI2020

kundikoi said:


> @GTI2020 please don't mislead people on here - while *your *GTO may have brushed you off like this, mine, for example, was extremely helpful in reviewing my CV prior to the EOI submission and providing very useful pointers in how to update it so as to maximise my chances of receiving the UID.
> 
> Pointers for others: specify very clearly in your CV whether you're onshore/offshore, your achievements as related to the nominated field (in fact, it's better to have a whole section dedicated to achievements only, rather than plugging them in throughout your CV chronologically), your current salary and employer, who your proposed nominator is and what their qualifications are. Achievements in general are valued slightly less than achievements in the nominated field - especially within the last 3 years (i.e. having graduated 1st in one's high school, while impressive in and of itself, aint as impressive as having received a recent award or funding for a SpaceTech startup).
> 
> So yes, it is highly advisable to contact a GTO prior to submitting any EOIs. if nothing else, it gives one an actual human being to 'chase' in case of prolonged silence from the dept mailbox.


Dear kundikoi
Extreme apologies, I do not intend to mislead people, don't run fast to judge people. I am just sharing my views, you might be lucky enough to get prior assessed by GTO before submission. In most of the case people are merely responded by GTO on linkedin.
Main things, every applicant has their own experience of receiving invitation. Som with average profile and in first year PhD Candidate (but onshore) receive invitation with in a week. Some with greater profile are even struggling to receive invitation. Some receive further information (to be clarfied before receiving invitation) while some does receive invitation with out further clarification. Every one in this group is sharing their own experience and it does not in any way is a rule of thumb.


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> Dear kundikoi
> Extreme apologies, I do not intend to mislead people, don't run fast to judge people.


I haven't passed judgment on your intensions mate - merely on your matter-of-facts generalised statement about GTOs, which, regardless of the intent, was misleading.



GTI2020 said:


> I am just sharing my views, you might be lucky enough to get prior assessed by GTO before submission. In most of the case people are merely responded by GTO on linkedin.


again - your latter statement is simply not true if you go through the thread and the experiences that people have posted. in fact, the opposite is the case. 
and if you only intend to share your views and experience, then please say so clearly - instead of generalising for others. 



GTI2020 said:


> Every one in this group is sharing their own experience and it does not in any way is a rule of thumb.


look, it has been determined pretty conclusively and early on, that contacting a GTO prior to submitting an EOI *is *a rule of thumb. I'm not sure why you'd argue otherwise.


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> I agree with Magneta, if someone has any list of documents to prepare for applying the application from offshore. It will help many people.


the checklist is available in Form 47SV online and is exactly the same regardless of the applicant's location.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Does ACS assessment have any relationship with GTI? Asking this question as I had one positive ACS assessment and one not closely related in other Anzsco code.


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> GTO does not access your profile and suggests you to go ahead. Normally GTO on Linkedin merely responds and sends you the link to apply for EOI.
> You evaluate your profile your self..share your profile here and get feedback from others and then you proceed for submission.
> Would you mind sharing your profile? Onshore or Offshore?[ MY Profile: Applicant - My Wife - PhD Holder , 15 Experiences, Associate Professor cum Research Coordinator , Targeting Sector: Med Tech and ICT, Nominator : Australian Citizen Available in Same Field , Awards: Holding Young Scientist Award 2019, Research Supervisor- ANNA University Chennai, Editor: IOS Press Nederlands( Only Indian Women holding this position), 20 Publications, 5 Conferences, H-Index Journals, Rural Articles etc].


----------



## rajaramwork\

MY Profile: Applicant - My Wife - PhD Holder , 15 Experiences, Associate Professor cum Research Coordinator , Targeting Sector: Med Tech and ICT, Nominator : Australian Citizen Available in Same Field , Awards: Holding Young Scientist Award 2019, Research Supervisor- ANNA University Chennai, Editor: IOS Press Nederlands( Only Indian Women holding this position), 20 Publications, 5 Conferences, H-Index Journals, Rural Articles etc]


----------



## GTI2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> GTI2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GTO does not access your profile and suggests you to go ahead. Normally GTO on Linkedin merely responds and sends you the link to apply for EOI.
> You evaluate your profile your self..share your profile here and get feedback from others and then you proceed for submission.
> Would you mind sharing your profile? Onshore or Offshore?[ MY Profile: Applicant - My Wife - PhD Holder , 15 Experiences, Associate Professor cum Research Coordinator , Targeting Sector: Med Tech and ICT, Nominator : Australian Citizen Available in Same Field , Awards: Holding Young Scientist Award 2019, Research Supervisor- ANNA University Chennai, Editor: IOS Press Nederlands( Only Indian Women holding this position), 20 Publications, 5 Conferences, H-Index Journals, Rural Articles etc].
> 
> 
> 
> Great profile...
Click to expand...


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> GTO does not access your profile and suggests you to go ahead. Normally GTO on Linkedin merely responds and sends you the link to apply for EOI.
> You evaluate your profile your self..share your profile here and get feedback from others and then you proceed for submission.
> Would you mind sharing your profile? Onshore or Offshore?


Offshore


----------



## Bayleaf

I’ve written some observations I made based on the survey responses from 35 applicants. The survey is still on-going and I encourage those who haven’t filled the survey please do so, and those who have filled the survey please update me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com or private message here if your circumstances have changed (i.e. receive global talent identifier or visa grant).

lane:lane:lane:

*AUD148,700 or higher*
7 on-shore applicants in this salary range, and 6 of them received the global talent identifier within 4 to 22 days. Notably one applicant submitted EOI very recently (15th June 2020) and received the global talent identifier in 4 days.

*Between AUD100,000 to AUD148,700*
None of the 4 applicants (3 on-shore + 1 off-shore) in this salary range received the global talent identifier, despite 3 of them submitted EOI in May.

*Between AUD50,000 to AUD100,000*
9 applicants in this salary range (7 on-shore + 2 off-shore), only 1 received the global talent identifier after EOI submission. It was 5 days waiting time for this applicant.	

*Less than AUD50,000/Unemployed*
12 applicants (10 on-shore + 2 off-shore) in this salary range and 8 of them have already received the global talent identifier. Waiting time range between 6 to 54 days.

lane:lane:lane:

*Not currently employed full-time in Australia/Not yet secured a full-time job in Australia
*13 on-shore applicants in this category and 8 of them received the global talent identifier.

*Currently employed full-time in Australia/Already secured a full-time job in Australia*
15 on-shore applicants in this category but only 6 of them received the global talent identifier.

lane:lane:lane:

*Bachelor degree*
6 on-shore applicants with bachelor degree. 4 of them have an annual salary of AUD148,700 or higher and they’ve received the global talent identifier. The other 2 have an annual salary of AUD100,000 to AUD148,700 and not yet received the global talent identifier.

*PhD degree*
14 on-shore applicants with PhD degree and 8 of them have received the global talent identifier.

lane:lane:lane:

*10+ years working experience in targeted sector *
8 on-shore applicants in this category and 6 of them have received the global talent identifier. Out of these 6, 5 of them have an annual salary of AUD148,700 or higher.


----------



## GTI2020

bayleaf said:


> i’ve written some observations i made based on the survey responses from 35 applicants. The survey is still on-going and i encourage those who haven’t filled the survey please do so, and those who have filled the survey please update me at bayleafgti at gmail.com or private message here if your circumstances have changed (i.e. Receive global talent identifier or visa grant).
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> *aud148,700 or higher*
> 7 on-shore applicants in this salary range, and 6 of them received the global talent identifier within 4 to 22 days. Notably one applicant submitted eoi very recently (15th june 2020) and received the global talent identifier in 4 days.
> 
> *between aud100,000 to aud148,700*
> none of the 4 applicants (3 on-shore + 1 off-shore) in this salary range received the global talent identifier, despite 3 of them submitted eoi in may.
> 
> *between aud50,000 to aud100,000*
> 9 applicants in this salary range (7 on-shore + 2 off-shore), only 1 received the global talent identifier after eoi submission. It was 5 days waiting time for this applicant.
> 
> *less than aud50,000/unemployed*
> 12 applicants (10 on-shore + 2 off-shore) in this salary range and 8 of them have already received the global talent identifier. Waiting time range between 6 to 54 days.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> *not currently employed full-time in australia/not yet secured a full-time job in australia
> *13 on-shore applicants in this category and 8 of them received the global talent identifier.
> 
> *currently employed full-time in australia/already secured a full-time job in australia*
> 15 on-shore applicants in this category but only 6 of them received the global talent identifier.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> *bachelor degree*
> 6 on-shore applicants with bachelor degree. 4 of them have an annual salary of aud148,700 or higher and they’ve received the global talent identifier. The other 2 have an annual salary of aud100,000 to aud148,700 and not yet received the global talent identifier.
> 
> *phd degree*
> 14 on-shore applicants with phd degree and 8 of them have received the global talent identifier.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> *10+ years working experience in targeted sector *
> 8 on-shore applicants in this category and 6 of them have received the global talent identifier. Out of these 6, 5 of them have an annual salary of aud148,700 or higher.


awesome job!!


----------



## rajaramwork\

gti2020 said:


> rajaramwork\ said:
> 
> 
> 
> great profile...
> 
> 
> 
> hope for the best
Click to expand...


----------



## rajaramwork\

Can Any one Please Give me your opinion on GTI program" Vetassess Assesment Positive report" to add it in our CV? if im wrong let me ignore that.


----------



## Sunpreet

Anyone here, hot PR under cybersecurity?


----------



## CHINSA

rajaramwork\ said:


> Can Any one Please Give me your opinion on GTI program" Vetassess Assesment Positive report" to add it in our CV? if im wrong let me ignore that.


Not required. Your EOI or grant is not based on your skill assessment. However if you wish to, there is no harm either. Personally, I did not mention/upload, even though I had a positive skill assessment. 
P.S.-If you don't want to regret spending money for the skill assessment you can upload the document just because you have one😉.


----------



## CHINSA

CHINSA said:


> rajaramwork\ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Any one Please Give me your opinion on GTI program" Vetassess Assesment Positive report" to add it in our CV? if im wrong let me ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not required. Your EOI or grant is not based on your skill assessment. However if you wish to, there is no harm either. Personally, I did not mention/upload, even though I had a positive skill assessment.
> P.S.-If you don't want to regret spending money for the skill assessment you can upload the document just because you have one😉.
Click to expand...

 Your *UID


----------



## Gadget Guru

Can negative ACS assessment (not closely related) affect this GTI visa ?


CHINSA said:


> rajaramwork\ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Any one Please Give me your opinion on GTI program" Vetassess Assesment Positive report" to add it in our CV? if im wrong let me ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not required. Your EOI or grant is not based on your skill assessment. However if you wish to, there is no harm either. Personally, I did not mention/upload, even though I had a positive skill assessment.
> P.S.-If you don't want to regret spending money for the skill assessment you can upload the document just because you have one😉.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gadget Guru

Senior folks of this group can suggest on this.


Gadget Guru said:


> Does ACS assessment have any relationship with GTI? Asking this question as I had one positive ACS assessment and one not closely related in other Anzsco code.


----------



## CHINSA

Gadget Guru said:


> Senior folks of this group can suggest on this.
> 
> 
> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does ACS assessment have any relationship with GTI? Asking this question as I had one positive ACS assessment and one not closely related in other Anzsco code.
Click to expand...

Dear Gadget Guru,
Skill assessment doesn't have any role in this visa category. Kindly read the eligibility of this visa to have a clear view. I believe, you don't need a senior member to answer this question.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. Just a quick question. I am going to apply for 858 visa. The problem is that my father-in-law (my wife's father) was a soldier (now he is retired). His occupation (soldier) is shown in my wife's birth certificate. 

So I am wondering whether that could cause any problem or delay in processing our application?
(my father-in-law is not included in our application)


----------



## trienchieu12

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Just a quick question. I am going to apply for 858 visa. The problem is that my father-in-law (my wife's father) was a soldier (now he is retired). His occupation (soldier) is shown in my wife's birth certificate.
> 
> So I am wondering whether that could cause any problem or delay in processing our application?
> (my father-in-law is not included in our application)


Yes, Peter Phan, if you keep worrying some minor detail like this.


----------



## Shawon

GTI2020 said:


> Dear Shawon?
> Did you receive your invitation? Would you mind mentioning your profile is? Yesterday I have a talk with one of the GTO in Linkedin, she was saying that they haven't been able to assess the offshore applicant as of now, so they will get back to us now, hopefully.



Hi, 

Lock down in many countries are started to ease slowly. Hopefully, they will start to look into the offshore application soon. However, below is my brief profile:

Sector: Energy (Oil & Gas)
Salary: AUD155k+
Experience: 9+ yrs
Research Paper: 2 Journals + 5 Conference 
Projects: 3 refinery projects.


----------



## teentitan12

trienchieu12 said:


> Yes, Peter Phan, if you keep worrying some minor detail like this.


Thanks man. I just want to make sure, so that I can prepare for everything in advance


----------



## Ghoshd

I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Bayleaf

Ghoshd said:


> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.


After you filled out the last page of the 17 pages, you will be brought to a review page to review all your responses. On this review page when you click "Next" at the lower right corner, it will then bring you to a page where you upload all required documents.

There are 6 "Required" sections: 

Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
National Identity Document (other than Passport)
Travel Document
Evidence of achievement
Evidence of ability to become established in Australia

And there are 2 "Recommended" sections: 

Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Character History, Evidence of


----------



## Ghoshd

Bayleaf said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> After you filled out the last page of the 17 pages, you will be brought to a review page to review all your responses. On this review page when you click "Next" at the lower right corner, it will then bring you to a page where you upload all required documents.
> 
> There are 6 "Required" sections:
> 
> Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
> Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
> National Identity Document (other than Passport)
> Travel Document
> Evidence of achievement
> Evidence of ability to become established in Australia
> 
> And there are 2 "Recommended" sections:
> 
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Character History, Evidence of
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. 🙏


----------



## trienchieu12

Ghoshd said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. 🙏


So you got the invitation, it's been a long time to hear an offshore candidate get it and seems 124 is getting back.


----------



## Ghoshd

trienchieu12 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. 🙏
> 
> 
> 
> So you got the invitation, it's been a long time to hear an offshore candidate get it and seems 124 is getting back.
Click to expand...

Yep 😊


----------



## Gadget Guru

Congratulations.
How much time it took for you?and your background for offshore.


Ghoshd said:


> trienchieu12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. 🙏
> 
> 
> 
> So you got the invitation, it's been a long time to hear an offshore candidate get it and seems 124 is getting back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 😊
Click to expand...


----------



## GTI2020

Ghoshd said:


> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.


Finally that good news for offshore applicant. When did you submit your EOI and when did you receive an invitation.


----------



## oraman

Ghoshd said:


> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.


Congratulations! That is a good new for offshore applicants. :clap2: May I ask you where were you (which country) when you submit your EOI? I heard that many applicants in Euro received their uid last week.


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI2020 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally that good news for offshore applicant. When did you submit your EOI and when did you receive an invitation.
Click to expand...

I submitted eoi in first week of April and got uid on 15th june.


----------



## Ghoshd

oraman said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have started filling up form in ImmiAccount portal it is of 17 pages, not able to find from where to upload Form 1000 and other documents. Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That is a good new for offshore applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you where were you (which country) when you submit your EOI? I heard that many applicants in Euro received their uid last week.
Click to expand...

Thank you, from USA.


----------



## Ghoshd

How to get police clearance certificate from Australia - I am offshore, worked in Australia before.

Thanks


----------



## tkbs

Hi. Anyone here who got EoI response for submission after May 25th?


----------



## rajaramwork\

Shawon said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied under off-shore category in the middle of April, & still no news. If anyone gets any update in the last 2 months, would be helpful. Moreover, i don't have 100% clear idea about the documents might required for off-shore application.


Have you invited after your EOI? what is your eoi date?


----------



## rajaramwork\

saifemon said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Does anyone received mail from global talent having tag of [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED] or [SEC=CLASSIFIED] or [SEC= XXX field that have been selected] ?
> 
> Need to know urgent. Today I've received mail after I've sent mail to them day before yesterday. They replied they have received my application and will respond to asap.
> 
> Share your experience of email exchange between you and GTI team.
> 
> Thanks.


 yes i did the same and receive the same as unclassified


----------



## completenonsensewhat

rajaramwork\ said:


> yes i did the same and receive the same as unclassified


The SEC at the top is just about Security Clearance. It's a part of all Australian government emails. All it means is the email is not classified information.

The only thing that matters is the content of the email.


----------



## CHINSA

Ghoshd said:


> How to get police clearance certificate from Australia - I am offshore, worked in Australia before.
> 
> Thanks


Here you go,

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## Bayleaf

tkbs said:


> Hi. Anyone here who got EoI response for submission after May 25th?


According to this on-going survey, there's one person received the unique identifier in June, 4 days after submitting EOI.

PSA: Anyone who has submitted EOI please fill in this survey. Thanks to those who already filled the survey. :clap2: If your circumstances have changed (i.e. received unique identifier or visa grant), please send me a private message or email me (bayleafgti AT gmail.com).


----------



## jan.kupka

*Cyber Security*

Hi all,

tried to go through whole forum but my head is bit overwhelmed :]

Saw 2 guys from Cyber Security field who have been successful. 

I have been working in Cyber Security 11+ years. From second level support through consultant job, security architect and now have been working as security operations manager directly cooperating with VISA on the partnership with my company.

Yes i can get endorsement letter from AUS citizen or company. For your experience here, is my background sufficient for change in the process? 

Thanks a lot Jan


----------



## Ghoshd

CHINSA said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to get police clearance certificate from Australia - I am offshore, worked in Australia before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go,
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
Click to expand...

Thank you 😊


----------



## rsharmam

*screen in immiaccount after document upload*

what are the steps after upload of documents in immiaccount 124 form? Are there any photos or payment screens only or any other information to fill right after document upload, please help


----------



## kunsal

Have gone through the thread but I am still confused as to whether I am eligible for this pathway.

This is my profile in short:


Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from the University of Pune - India which is one of the top universities in India.
Close to 8 years of ICT experience - all related to my field of expertise.
ACS has assessed the above as an ICT Major and deducted only 2 years of experience.
Worked in globally recognized organizations throughout my career.
Earn over Rs. 15 lakh per year.
Have a brother (permanent resident of Australia and lives in Sydney) who works in the same field and could be able to sponsor/nominate me.
No PhD, no internationally recognized awards or publications.

Am I eligible? I'm offshore.


----------



## NB

kunsal said:


> Have gone through the thread but I am still confused as to whether I am eligible for this pathway.
> 
> This is my profile in short:
> 
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from the University of Pune - India which is one of the top universities in India.
> Close to 8 years of ICT experience - all related to my field of expertise.
> ACS has assessed the above as an ICT Major and deducted only 2 years of experience.
> Worked in globally recognized organizations throughout my career.
> Earn over Rs. 15 lakh per year.
> Have a brother (permanent resident of Australia and lives in Sydney) who works in the same field and could be able to sponsor/nominate me.
> No PhD, no internationally recognized awards or publications.
> 
> Am I eligible? I'm offshore.


You do not qualify for the visa even by a long stretch of imagination 
Look for the normal 189/190 stream

Cheers


----------



## Ghoshd

CHINSA said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to get police clearance certificate from Australia - I am offshore, worked in Australia before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go,
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
Click to expand...

Do we need to include fingerprint also for AFP as part of PCC requirement?


----------



## Sunpreet

jan.kupka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> tried to go through whole forum but my head is bit overwhelmed :]
> 
> Saw 2 guys from Cyber Security field who have been successful.
> 
> I have been working in Cyber Security 11+ years. From second level support through consultant job, security architect and now have been working as security operations manager directly cooperating with VISA on the partnership with my company.
> 
> Yes i can get endorsement letter from AUS citizen or company. For your experience here, is my background sufficient for change in the process?
> 
> Thanks a lot Jan


Hello.
Can you please share your full profile, include the following.

Degrees?
Research?
Salary threshold?

If you meet any of the above, yes there are chances.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kunsal said:


> Have gone through the thread but I am still confused as to whether I am eligible for this pathway.
> 
> This is my profile in short:
> 
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from the University of Pune - India which is one of the top universities in India.
> Close to 8 years of ICT experience - all related to my field of expertise.
> ACS has assessed the above as an ICT Major and deducted only 2 years of experience.
> Worked in globally recognized organizations throughout my career.
> Earn over Rs. 15 lakh per year.
> Have a brother (permanent resident of Australia and lives in Sydney) who works in the same field and could be able to sponsor/nominate me.
> No PhD, no internationally recognized awards or publications.
> 
> Am I eligible? I'm offshore.


I actually would not count you out. There's no reason why a lack of PhD can't be made up in experience. Specially if you've worked for a product company and done innovative work in the field. 

Take some time out and submit the expression of interest. You can also email the GTOs to ask them any questions you might have. It's worth giving a shot since the EOI is free anyway.


----------



## mptharoon30

*Eligibility for 858*

Hi all,
Lot of thinking going in whether my profile is eligible for 858. Profile below,

Bachelor of Technology from India - Distinction
2 Years relevant ICT Experience from India
Masters in Business IT in Australia - Distinction - With scholarship
Professional ICT Business Analyst (2 years relevant experience in Australia)
Current position (8 months) - Contracting Technology Business Analyst
Current Compensation - On average AU$ 135K + per annum
Reference letters from my Consulting agency, industry expert from my current client available.

If I can apply, who is in the best position to nominate - industry expert from my current client (who works closely with me) or the Consulting Organization (who employed me and process my payroll)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunpreet

mptharoon30 said:


> Hi all,
> Lot of thinking going in whether my profile is eligible for 858. Profile below,
> 
> Bachelor of Technology from India - Distinction
> 2 Years relevant ICT Experience from India
> Masters in Business IT in Australia - Distinction - With scholarship
> Professional ICT Business Analyst (2 years relevant experience in Australia)
> Current position (8 months) - Contracting Technology Business Analyst
> Current Compensation - On average AU$ 135K + per annum
> Reference letters from my Consulting agency, industry expert from my current client available.
> 
> If I can apply, who is in the best position to nominate - industry expert from my current client (who works closely with me) or the Consulting Organization (who employed me and process my payroll)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your profile looks, surely give it a shot. In terms of the nominator, it depends on the profile.
For instance, If you have an academic nominator with ICT as an active research area, good number of citations, grants etc. He/she, in this case, is going to be great and straight forward.
Else go ahead with the company as long as you can get around the bureaucracy in the company.

This is my humble opinion and my experience as I have cleared the criteria for 858.

All the best!!!


----------



## Pippi0823

Hi, has anyone applied for the 858 visa straightaway without putting the expression of interest for global talent visa? Also, is there anyone who got the unique identification number after sending the EOI for Global talent very recently ?


----------



## Pippi0823

*Global Talent - independent Program can you tell how long did it took to receive uni*



Bayleaf said:


> I’ve written some observations I made based on the survey responses from 35 applicants. The survey is still on-going and I encourage those who haven’t filled the survey please do so, and those who have filled the survey please update me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com or private message here if your circumstances have changed (i.e. receive global talent identifier or visa grant).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUD148,700 or higher*
> 7 on-shore applicants in this salary range, and 6 of them received the global talent identifier within 4 to 22 days. Notably one applicant submitted EOI very recently (15th June 2020) and received the global talent identifier in 4 days.
> 
> *Between AUD100,000 to AUD148,700*
> None of the 4 applicants (3 on-shore + 1 off-shore) in this salary range received the global talent identifier, despite 3 of them submitted EOI in May.
> 
> *Between AUD50,000 to AUD100,000*
> 9 applicants in this salary range (7 on-shore + 2 off-shore), only 1 received the global talent identifier after EOI submission. It was 5 days waiting time for this applicant.
> 
> *Less than AUD50,000/Unemployed*
> 12 applicants (10 on-shore + 2 off-shore) in this salary range and 8 of them have already received the global talent identifier. Waiting time range between 6 to 54 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not currently employed full-time in Australia/Not yet secured a full-time job in Australia
> *13 on-shore applicants in this category and 8 of them received the global talent identifier.
> 
> *Currently employed full-time in Australia/Already secured a full-time job in Australia*
> 15 on-shore applicants in this category but only 6 of them received the global talent identifier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bachelor degree*
> 6 on-shore applicants with bachelor degree. 4 of them have an annual salary of AUD148,700 or higher and they’ve received the global talent identifier. The other 2 have an annual salary of AUD100,000 to AUD148,700 and not yet received the global talent identifier.
> 
> *PhD degree*
> 14 on-shore applicants with PhD degree and 8 of them have received the global talent identifier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10+ years working experience in targeted sector *
> 8 on-shore applicants in this category and 6 of them have received the global talent identifier. Out of these 6, 5 of them have an annual salary of AUD148,700 or higher.


Hi Can you tell how long did it took to get unique identification number for the PhDs based on your survey?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

The average number of days for UID grant to PhDs is 21 days based on the survey data. This is only for candidates who got a UID. 

Only one candidate waited for over 48 days.


----------



## Pippi0823

Ohh wow! In your survey you should have included number of publications in PhD. Just a suggestion.


----------



## coyote_common

Posted my EOI on the 28th of May, surprised I still have not received a GTUI. Anybody else experiencing delays?

I am onshore, working in research (Data Science/Viz) in UNSW Sydney. Have a PhD (2.5 years ago), lots of publications+patents, 5+ years exp and a salary of 120k+


----------



## gtisp2020

coyote_common said:


> Posted my EOI on the 28th of May, surprised I still have not received a GTUI. Anybody else experiencing delays?
> 
> I am onshore, working in research (Data Science/Viz) in UNSW Sydney. Have a PhD (2.5 years ago), lots of publications+patents, 5+ years exp and a salary of 120k+


Same condition here. Submitted EOI on 28 May, no response yet. 
Profile; MedTech, recent PhD, 15+ publications, 10 years of experience in academia, job experience in Australia


----------



## jan.kupka

*Cyber Security*



Sunpreet said:


> Hello.
> Can you please share your full profile, include the following.
> 
> Degrees?
> Research?
> Salary threshold?
> 
> If you meet any of the above, yes there are chances.


Hi, thanks for the answer.

Degree - I have Masters in IT, yet not from Australia but from Czech Republic
Research - Well never been much into it Cyber Security is from my pow not so much about research so since school i have not participated in it :/
Salary - As of now i have in Czech Republic approx 100k AUS per year, but 99 percent of positions i could apply in australia meet the salary treshold.

Thanks for the opinion 
Jan


----------



## Dhrubo

*Dhrubo*

I have received an invitation very recently after 26 days. My query is do I need to lodge the visa before July? My required documents take some time to be managed. Could someone clarify my confusion.? Thanks


----------



## Dhrubo

pSudip said:


> Same condition here. Submitted EOI on 28 May, no response yet.
> Profile; MedTech, recent PhD, 15+ publications, 10 years of experience in academia, job experience in Australia


I have received after 26 days. Stay patiened


----------



## Dhrubo

*Query of visa Lodge*

I got the invitation. Do I need to lodge my 858 visa before July? When does my UID expire? Any clarification is highly appreciated?


----------



## trienchieu12

Bayleaf said:


> According to this on-going survey, there's one person received the unique identifier in June, 4 days after submitting EOI.
> 
> PSA: Anyone who has submitted EOI please fill in this survey. Thanks to those who already filled the survey. :clap2: If your circumstances have changed (i.e. received unique identifier or visa grant), please send me a private message or email me (bayleafgti AT gmail.com).


It's better to show the data in graph, which I think it's more meaning than some sentences.


----------



## trienchieu12

Dhrubo said:


> I got the invitation. Do I need to lodge my 858 visa before July? When does my UID expire? Any clarification is highly appreciated?


No, it does not have an expired date but more and more pp are getting the UID and it is unofficial invitation so better to lodge ASAP to reserve your seat.


----------



## sami1234

Lodged my EOI on 15 May ,5 Publications, onshore ,PhD last semester still no response


----------



## Dhrubo

what do you mean by reserving a seat? Does not my seat is reserved by issuing UID for GTI programme under 5000 places? so You mean by places are reserved by granting the visa, literally meaning that they issue more than 5000 UID until 5000 visas are granted? Thanks in advance


----------



## trienchieu12

Dhrubo said:


> what do you mean by reserving a seat? Does not my seat is reserved by issuing UID for GTI programme under 5000 places? so You mean by places are reserved by granting the visa, literally meaning that they issue more than 5000 UID until 5000 visas are granted? Thanks in advance


As the invitation is shown as unofficial so it's my assumption that there is something like overbooking so I quote " it's better to lodge ASAP", not " you have to"


----------



## Pippi0823

My question is when you have uid:to apply for 858 you need to show proof of health, character and English requirements. 1. So, for the police certificate how long they need it from other countries you lived.. say you have lived and visited 6 months in USA, do you need police certificate from USA? 

Also, police certificate needed from birth or from age 16 or only last 10 years? It is confusing.


2. Do we have to show our English proficiency, by doing ielts etc ? I am and onshore applicant.I saw that other applicants need to show evidence of functional English.


----------



## Dhrubo

trienchieu12 said:


> As the invitation is shown as unofficial so it's my assumption that there is something like overbooking so I quote " it's better to lodge ASAP", not " you have to"


Thanks, This is my assumptions too, But thinking my required documents taking the time. That's why I want a clear idea about the process. Anyway Thanks


----------



## mptharoon30

Thanks for the prompt response and some motivating response. Hopefully it will be successful.


----------



## kundikoi

Pippi0823 said:


> My question is when you have uid:to apply for 858 you need to show proof of health, character and English requirements. 1. So, for the police certificate how long they need it from other countries you lived.. say you have lived and visited 6 months in USA, do you need police certificate from USA?
> 
> Also, police certificate needed from birth or from age 16 or only last 10 years? It is confusing.
> 
> 
> 2. Do we have to show our English proficiency, by doing ielts etc ? I am and onshore applicant.I saw that other applicants need to show evidence of functional English.


Don’t see anything remotely confusing under Step 2 in here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#HowTo


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> Hi Alidigi2222
> I have applied EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE), no response yet. I believe that it will take time for the offshore applicants.
> Could you please share your profile, if you don't mind.


Dear Friend, As per my analysis as a Offshore you can get your Invitation or UID within the Time frame of 70-80 Days...
You Made an EOI on May 12 right?
Just accumulate some 70-80 days hardly from May 12th.. So My assumption you could get it by last week of July...


----------



## Bayleaf

Pippi0823 said:


> Hi Can you tell how long did it took to get unique identification number for the PhDs based on your survey?


Based on current survey responses, there are 26 PhD holders have made EOI, but only 9 people have received the unique identifier. The waiting time ranges from 5 days to 54 days, average waiting time is 21.3 days for these 9 PhD holders.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Bayleaf said:


> Based on current survey responses, there are 26 PhD holders have made EOI, but only 9 people have received the unique identifier. The waiting time ranges from 5 days to 54 days, average waiting time is 21.3 days for these 9 PhD holders.


I agree with you.. But in what case you made this analysis? for offshore or onshore ?


----------



## rajaramwork\

Bayleaf said:


> Based on current survey responses, there are 26 PhD holders have made EOI, but only 9 people have received the unique identifier. The waiting time ranges from 5 days to 54 days, average waiting time is 21.3 days for these 9 PhD holders.


Also you were mentioned 26 Phd Holders, please let me know kindly about them , whether they are offshore or onshore?
in these 9 who received uid= how many offshore and onshore?
remaining how many of them onshore and offshore.. please brief it?


----------



## Bayleaf

rajaramwork\ said:


> Also you were mentioned 26 Phd Holders, please let me know kindly about them , whether they are offshore or onshore?
> in these 9 who received uid= how many offshore and onshore?
> remaining how many of them onshore and offshore.. please brief it?


Among the 26 PhD holders, 18 on-shore + 8 off-shore.
Among the 9 PhD holders who received UID, 8 on-shore + 1 off-shore.
(As of 23/6/2020 9.40 pm)


Please refer to the spreadsheet for the full data of the survey.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Bayleaf said:


> Among the 26 PhD holders, 18 on-shore + 8 off-shore.
> Among the 9 PhD holders who received UID, 8 on-shore + 1 off-shore.
> (As of 23/6/2020 9.40 pm)
> 
> 
> Please refer to the spreadsheet for the full data of the survey.


That was Great analysis.. 
Please add my profile too with that analysis but i applied EOi last day 22.06.2020.

My Wife Profile is Associate Professor cum Research Supervisor comes under MedTech Sector and she is a PhD Holder, holding Women Scientist Award - 2, International Section Editor Position (Netherlands) , h-index , google scholar , Peer reviewed Journals - 15, Intl Conferences:10, holding University Research Supervisor Position and Experience is 12 years.

Thanks for your reply and analysis.

Hope for the best..


----------



## Bayleaf

rajaramwork\ said:


> That was Great analysis..
> Please add my profile too with that analysis but i applied EOi last day 22.06.2020.
> 
> My Wife Profile is Associate Professor cum Research Supervisor comes under MedTech Sector and she is a PhD Holder, holding Women Scientist Award - 2, International Section Editor Position (Netherlands) , h-index , google scholar , Peer reviewed Journals - 15, Intl Conferences:10, holding University Research Supervisor Position and Experience is 12 years.
> 
> Thanks for your reply and analysis.
> 
> Hope for the best..


Please fill out the survey if you haven't done so. If you've done so, thank you and please keep me updated if you have received UID.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Bayleaf said:


> Hi all, I'm currently a postdoc working at uni, I completed my PhD in 2018.
> 
> I intend to submit my EOI soon, I plan to attach my CV, published articles, news featuring my research, award certificates, uni graduation certificate and academic transcript.
> 
> Just wondering if I should get a recommendation letter from my current supervisor?
> 
> Also if you guys have attached anything else in your EOI? Thanks in advance.


In EOi , It seems we couldn't attach the documents... I uploaded the Full CV and Pitch Deck.. Rest im not able to upload...\


----------



## Sunpreet

Guys, there is something called compress pdf (I am sure we all have heard the term "compressed").
You guys can add a full thesis, let alone 5 or 6 documents.


----------



## Manal2015

I have 2 questions...
1. As I am in my last semester of PhD, what can I write in the salary text box... I am having scholarships...should I write that amount or something else? 
2. what about occupation... should I write PhD candidate?
Thanks!


----------



## Sunpreet

Manal2015 said:


> I have 2 questions...
> 1. As I am in my last semester of PhD, what can I write in the salary text box... I am having scholarships...should I write that amount or something else?
> 2. what about occupation... should I write PhD candidate?
> Thanks!


Yes to both.
However in salary box also add the amount you that you are making from casual teaching, if applicable.


----------



## Manal2015

Sunpreet said:


> Yes to both.
> However in salary box also add the amount you that you are making from casual teaching, if applicable.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunpreet

Also, I will like to share my profile as I have recently received UID in Cyber Security.

EOI Lodge: 20/05/2020
Request for further Info.: 04/06/2020.
Info. submitted: 17/06/2020
UID: 18/06/2020

Ph.D.: Second Year 
MPhil. from Australia.
MSc from UK
BEng.(Honours) from UK.

6 Publications, all IEEE indexed.
Recipient of IPRS scholarship for my Ph.D.
Recipient of Rohde and Schwarz industrial award for most outstanding MSc student
Strong Nominators in cybersecurity.
All India Rank in IIT-JEE: 353

All the best to all other aspirants for their UIDs


----------



## Bayleaf

Sunpreet said:


> Also, I will like to share my profile as I have recently received UID in Cyber Security.
> 
> EOI Lodge: 20/05/2020
> Request for further Info.: 04/06/2020.
> Info. submitted: 17/06/2020
> UID: 18/06/2020
> 
> Ph.D.: Second Year
> MPhil. from Australia.
> MSc from UK
> BEng.(Honours) from UK.
> 
> 6 Publications, all IEEE indexed.
> Recipient of IPRS scholarship for my Ph.D.
> Recipient of Rohde and Schwarz industrial award for most outstanding MSc student
> Strong Nominators in cybersecurity.
> All India Rank in IIT-JEE: 353
> 
> All the best to all other aspirants for their UIDs


Congratulations! :clap2:
Would you mind filling this survey? https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8


----------



## Sunpreet

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:
> Would you mind filling this survey? https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8


All done from my side


----------



## GTI2020

Sunpreet said:


> Also, I will like to share my profile as I have recently received UID in Cyber Security.
> 
> EOI Lodge: 20/05/2020
> Request for further Info.: 04/06/2020.
> Info. submitted: 17/06/2020
> UID: 18/06/2020
> 
> Ph.D.: Second Year
> MPhil. from Australia.
> MSc from UK
> BEng.(Honours) from UK.
> 
> 6 Publications, all IEEE indexed.
> Recipient of IPRS scholarship for my Ph.D.
> Recipient of Rohde and Schwarz industrial award for most outstanding MSc student
> Strong Nominators in cybersecurity.
> All India Rank in IIT-JEE: 353
> 
> All the best to all other aspirants for their UIDs


Congratulations.
Thanks for sharing your timeline with the profile as well. Would you mind sharing what they asked for RFI (required further information) before granting a UID number?


----------



## Bayleaf

Sunpreet said:


> All done from my side


Awesome, thank you very much! :clap2:
Good luck with your application, and please private message or email me (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) when your PR is granted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pippi0823

kundikoi said:


> Pippi0823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is when you have uid:to apply for 858 you need to show proof of health, character and English requirements. 1. So, for the police certificate how long they need it from other countries you lived.. say you have lived and visited 6 months in USA, do you need police certificate from USA?
> 
> Also, police certificate needed from birth or from age 16 or only last 10 years? It is confusing.
> 
> 
> 2. Do we have to show our English proficiency, by doing ielts etc ? I am and onshore applicant.I saw that other applicants need to show evidence of functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t see anything remotely confusing under Step 2 in here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#HowTo
Click to expand...


Thank you very much


----------



## adnanfaroq86

rajaramwork\ said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm currently a postdoc working at uni, I completed my PhD in 2018.
> 
> I intend to submit my EOI soon, I plan to attach my CV, published articles, news featuring my research, award certificates, uni graduation certificate and academic transcript.
> 
> Just wondering if I should get a recommendation letter from my current supervisor?
> 
> Also if you guys have attached anything else in your EOI? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> In EOi , It seems we couldn't attach the documents... I uploaded the Full CV and Pitch Deck.. Rest im not able to upload...\
Click to expand...

In the CV section, max size to upload any document is very limited. Either you can use compressed PDF software or you can upload as many documents as you can in the Passport section.


----------



## Ghoshd

Where can I get 45 mm x 35 mm picture taken in USA
Any suggestion much appreciated!!


----------



## trienchieu12

Ghoshd said:


> Where can I get 45 mm x 35 mm picture taken in USA
> Any suggestion much appreciated!!


You can make it by using your phone, plenty of apps can do it.


----------



## Ghoshd

trienchieu12 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get 45 mm x 35 mm picture taken in USA
> Any suggestion much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can make it by using your phone, plenty of apps
> can do it.
Click to expand...

Thank you m


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Can SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE HOW WE CAN QUICKLY GET MEDICAL CHECK UP APPOINTMENT, HEARD LOT OF QUE IS THERE, ?


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*Medical check up*

Can SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE HOW WE CAN QUICKLY GET MEDICAL CHECK UP APPOINTMENT, HEARD LOT OF QUE IS THERE ?

What about Sydney and Newcastle? Any way to get quick appointment ?


----------



## fugitive_4u

aleemi.tnd said:


> Can SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE HOW WE CAN QUICKLY GET MEDICAL CHECK UP APPOINTMENT, HEARD LOT OF QUE IS THERE ?
> 
> What about Sydney and Newcastle? Any way to get quick appointment ?


Nobody can push you ahead the queue if there is one. Call up Bupa and speak to them about your situation. Thats the only way.

Due to current situation, there is a long wait. Only Bupa can confirm if they can bump your position up.


----------



## Ghoshd

Offshore - How to get 100 points for AFP, Can secondary documents be from country where I am currently staying?

Foreign documents Must have official translation attached - what does this means.

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf


----------



## fugitive_4u

Ghoshd said:


> Offshore - How to get 100 points for AFP, Can secondary documents be from country where I am currently staying?


Yes, You can provide secondary documents from your current country of residence



Ghoshd said:


> Foreign documents Must have official translation attached - what does this means.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf


If the documents that you provide are NOT in English, an official translation needs to be provided.


----------



## Ghoshd

fugitive_4u said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore - How to get 100 points for AFP, Can secondary documents be from country where I am currently staying?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, You can provide secondary documents from your current country of residence
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign documents Must have official translation attached - what does this means.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the documents that you provide are NOT in English, an official translation needs to be provided.
Click to expand...

Thank you for clarification.

One last question, which one need to be selected

The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:

$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
$99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.
$139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.


----------



## CHINSA

Ghoshd said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore - How to get 100 points for AFP, Can secondary documents be from country where I am currently staying?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, You can provide secondary documents from your current country of residence
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign documents Must have official translation attached - what does this means.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the documents that you provide are NOT in English, an official translation needs to be provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for clarification.
> 
> One last question, which one need to be selected
> 
> The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:
> 
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
> $99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.
> $139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
Click to expand...

First one.


----------



## Ghoshd

CHINSA said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore - How to get 100 points for AFP, Can secondary documents be from country where I am currently staying?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, You can provide secondary documents from your current country of residence
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign documents Must have official translation attached - what does this means.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the documents that you provide are NOT in English, an official translation needs to be provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for clarification.
> 
> One last question, which one need to be selected
> 
> The fees for National Police Checks and related services are:
> 
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
> $99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.
> $139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## wali_u

Can anyone tell me the average waiting time before they reject the EOI and whether they send any mail informing about the rejection? 

I applied for FinTech (Current PhD student with scholarships in Bachelors, Masters and PhD, 5+ years of teaching experience with 10+ research papers and conferences along with industry collaborative project with a FinTech firm) back in 4th of June, and sent some additional documents on the 10th. I got a response confirming they have the added those docs on my file but since then, absolutely nothing. I can cope with rejection, but the waiting time with uncertainty is taking a toll on me.


----------



## fugitive_4u

wali_u said:


> Can anyone tell me the average waiting time before they reject the EOI and whether they send any mail informing about the rejection?
> 
> I applied for FinTech (Current PhD student with scholarships in Bachelors, Masters and PhD, 5+ years of teaching experience with 10+ research papers and conferences along with industry collaborative project with a FinTech firm) back in 4th of June, and sent some additional documents on the 10th. I got a response confirming they have the added those docs on my file but since then, absolutely nothing. I can cope with rejection, but the waiting time with uncertainty is taking a toll on me.


There is no rejection for EOI.

Either your EOI will be processed and you get invited, OR your EOI will expire after being in the system without an invitation for 2 years.


----------



## Ghoshd

Do we need to attach birth certificate or the date of birth in passport is sufficient?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Ghoshd said:


> Do we need to attach birth certificate or the date of birth in passport is sufficient?


If you have it and if it is in English, do attach. Otherwise, Passport is suffecient


----------



## Ghoshd

fugitive_4u said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to attach birth certificate or the date of birth in passport is sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have it and if it is in English, do attach. Otherwise, Passport is suffecient
Click to expand...

The one I have is not in english, thank you for the response.


----------



## wali_u

fugitive_4u said:


> There is no rejection for EOI.
> 
> Either your EOI will be processed and you get invited, OR your EOI will expire after being in the system without an invitation for 2 years.




So can I resubmit an EOI if I don't get any response for few months? Perhaps after June?

Sorry for such Noob questions, I am quite unfamiliar with the immigration processes.


----------



## fugitive_4u

wali_u said:


> So can I resubmit an EOI if I don't get any response for few months? Perhaps after June?
> 
> Sorry for such Noob questions, I am quite unfamiliar with the immigration processes.


You dont have to wait for this to expire, in fact you can create more than one EOI in the system and it wont prevent you from doing that


----------



## fugitive_4u

Ghoshd said:


> The one I have is not in english, thank you for the response.


Okay, but just for you to know, if you wish to translate, anyone can translate, but on each translation, they must include their:

full name
address and telephone number
qualifications and experience in the language they are translating

These details must be in English obviously..!


----------



## wali_u

fugitive_4u said:


> You dont have to wait for this to expire, in fact you can create more than one EOI in the system and it wont prevent you from doing that


Thanks for clarifying my query. 

Have anyone got the invitation from FinTech this month? Is it possible that there might be good chances of getting responses after June?


----------



## Ghoshd

fugitive_4u said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have is not in english, thank you for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but just for you to know, if you wish to translate, anyone can translate, but on each translation, they must include their:
> 
> full name
> address and telephone number
> qualifications and experience in the language they are translating
> 
> These details must be in English obviously..!
Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining it!!


----------



## kundikoi

@fugitive_4u - mate, if you're going to jump into the thread like this, you might want to read up on GTIP and its uniqueness vs other subclasses and their processes - otherwise you're just confusing people now :confused2:



fugitive_4u said:


> There is no rejection for EOI.
> 
> Either your EOI will be processed and you get invited, OR your EOI will expire after being in the system without an invitation for 2 years.


this is wrong - you will get an EOI rejection for GTIP. Its EOI process is completely separate from the rest of Australia's immigration system and visa subclasses.



fugitive_4u said:


> You dont have to wait for this to expire, in fact you can create more than one EOI in the system and it wont prevent you from doing that


there is no 'system' for GTIP EOIs - just the webform. And no, one should NOT submit multiple EOIs through it without hearing back on the original submission.


----------



## fugitive_4u

kundikoi said:


> @fugitive_4u - mate, if you're going to jump into the thread like this, you might want to read up on GTIP and its uniqueness vs other subclasses and their processes - otherwise you're just confusing people now :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> this is wrong - you will get an EOI rejection for GTIP. Its EOI process is completely separate from the rest of Australia's immigration system and visa subclasses.
> 
> 
> there is no 'system' for GTIP EOIs - just the webform. And no, one should NOT submit multiple EOIs through it without hearing back on the original submission.


My apologies and thanks for clarifying. I was responding to an AFP query and inadvertently replied on EOI query from wali_u without paying attention to the subclass.

@wali_u - Please ignore my points completely


----------



## wali_u

kundikoi said:


> @fugitive_4u - mate, if you're going to jump into the thread like this, you might want to read up on GTIP and its uniqueness vs other subclasses and their processes - otherwise you're just confusing people now :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> this is wrong - you will get an EOI rejection for GTIP. Its EOI process is completely separate from the rest of Australia's immigration system and visa subclasses.
> 
> 
> there is no 'system' for GTIP EOIs - just the webform. And no, one should NOT submit multiple EOIs through it without hearing back on the original submission.




Thank you so much Kundikoi and fugitive_4u, your responses are making more sense now. 

I just wonder whether FinTechs are getting any responses this month compared to Energy and other sectors. I saw from the survey responses that only Energy candidates got response. Do you guys think there might be any changes after June?


----------



## Ghoshd

Does anybody know a reliable website to convert 2*2 photo into 45mm * 35 mm photograph maintaining the ratio of the face, its hard to get anything other than 2*2 in USA


----------



## POTUS

*Offshore applicant*

Hey there,

So I expressed interest in the GTI and received a UID in February. However, I'm locked out overeas atm and looking to return back to Oz once the border reopens.

My questions are:

1. Now that I want to chuck in my application --is it wise to apply offshore or wait till I come onshore?
2. Are they handling applications at the moment for offshore candidates? I reckon once I submit my application through immi account-- DIBP handles the application from there on out.
3. What is the time implications for applying offshore or it doesn't matter?

My stats are as stated below:

I am a recent GO8 PhD graduate from the energy sector, got awards, high impact journals and scholarships too. Just so you know.


----------



## Ramesh207

wali_u said:


> Thank you so much Kundikoi and fugitive_4u, your responses are making more sense now.
> 
> I just wonder whether FinTechs are getting any responses this month compared to Energy and other sectors. I saw from the survey responses that only Energy candidates got response. Do you guys think there might be any changes after June?


This is not true i am last semester on shore PhD Waiting for response since 19 May . Field Energy ,5 year work experience and 6 publications


----------



## kundikoi

wali_u said:


> I just wonder whether FinTechs are getting any responses this month compared to Energy and other sectors.


patience is a virtue mate - suggest you start getting used to it and find a new hobby / eGame to play  the whole process end-to-end can and will take ~3 months, so the sooner you accept it, the better you'll sleep at night. 




Ghoshd said:


> Does anybody know a reliable website to convert 2*2 photo into 45mm * 35 mm photograph maintaining the ratio of the face


you do realise this is a geometrical impossibility, right? 



POTUS said:


> 1. Now that I want to chuck in my application --is it wise to apply offshore or wait till I come onshore?
> 2. Are they handling applications at the moment for offshore candidates? I reckon once I submit my application through immi account-- DIBP handles the application from there on out.
> 3. What is the time implications for applying offshore or it doesn't matter?


1. It depends - if you will need an AFP clearance, the latter might make more sense. Then again, latest headlines out of AUS suggest that at least no outbound travel (exc NZ) will happen until 2021...
2. Yes, they are. 
3. Processing times once you submit the required docs/RFIs are the same, so don't matter - but, clearly, the collection timings for various docs will differ.


----------



## Ghoshd

Ghoshd said:


> Does anybody know a reliable website to convert 2*2 photo into 45mm * 35 mm photograph maintaining the ratio of the face


you do realise this is a geometrical impossibility, right?










I do agree, found few websites but not sure they are legit or not

https://www.persofoto.com/lexicon/passport-photo/size/


----------



## trienchieu12

Ghoshd said:


> Does anybody know a reliable website to convert 2*2 photo into 45mm * 35 mm photograph maintaining the ratio of the face, its hard to get anything other than 2*2 in USA


What rock you live under, mate? Google it, many passport photo apps for mobile can do it easily.


----------



## POTUS

kundikoi said:


> 1. It depends - if you will need an AFP clearance, the latter might make more sense. Then again, latest headlines out of AUS suggest that at least no outbound travel (exc NZ) will happen until 2021...
> 2. Yes, they are.
> 3. Processing times once you submit the required docs/RFIs are the same, so don't matter - but, clearly, the collection timings for various docs will differ.



Oh, nice. Thanks, @Kundikoi.

That makes sense but does it mean that offshore visas wouldn't be granted until border opens? or can be granted but one cant travel until border re-opens?


----------



## GTI2020

*Gti invitation*

Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?


----------



## small munene

GTI2020 said:


> Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?


Actually there are 2-3 rejections on this forum. FYI


----------



## Ramesh207

GTI2020 said:


> Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?


I know two to three persons who got rejections after EOI stage... Reasons were 
1. Field not matchable
2. Too early in PhD
3. Degree not completed


----------



## small munene

For those people with publications. When you count 6 of them. Are you the first author in all or you count the co-authored publications,too.


----------



## trienchieu12

GTI2020 said:


> Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?


Reading through the whole thread I am sure some guys got the rejection email.


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?


there certainly have been several EOI rejection posts that I've seen on this thread - you may need to search more closely if you're keen (e.g. someone saying the GTO didn't consider them "in the last semester" of a PhD and such). 

that said, I have yet to see an actual visa rejection on this thread for anyone with a UID. 



POTUS said:


> does it mean that offshore visas wouldn't be granted until border opens? or can be granted but one cant travel until border re-opens?


no, we've seen some offshore grants as recently as last week already. pretty sure there's also an exemption/application process with DHA for those with PR who want to travel both out and 'back' to AUS (not sure how it'd work for newly-granted PRs, but don't see why it would be materially different). so might be just a matter of finding an airline/airport that still flies into AUS.


----------



## small munene

Ramesh207 said:


> GTI2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it confirmed that, no one in this group (including offshore) has received rejection during eoi? I have not seen anyone posting about the rejection. What is your view guys?
> 
> 
> 
> I know two to three persons who got rejections after EOI stage... Reasons were
> 1. Field not matchable
> 2. Too early in PhD
> 3. Degree not completed
Click to expand...

You’re right. 

For degree not complete its is usually due to the fact you finished your undergrad or Masters more than 3 years and you are currently in PhD yet wont be able to finish in next 6 months. 

Too early in PhD reason usually appears to those who finished Undergrad or Masters but without outstanding profile (then) and just got relatively better profile during PhD and yet wont be able to finish in next 6 months.

But if someone uas been outstanding since undergrad or MSc (recent less than 3 yrs), you dont need to be in final year of PhD.


----------



## small munene

no, we've seen some offshore grants as recently as last week already. pretty sure there's also an exemption/application process with DHA for those with PR who want to travel both out and 'back' to AUS (not sure how it'd work for newly-granted PRs, but don't see why it would be materially different). so might be just a matter of finding an airline/airport that still flies into AUS.[/QUOTE]

I tried looking for that person’s post on all last week’s threads but couldnt find him/her. Can you please quote the post for me? If possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## GTI2020

small munene said:


> Actually there are 2-3 rejections on this forum. FYI


Thanks!!


----------



## GTI2020

kundikoi said:


> there certainly have been several EOI rejection posts that I've seen on this thread - you may need to search more closely if you're keen (e.g. someone saying the GTO didn't consider them "in the last semester" of a PhD and such).
> 
> that said, I have yet to see an actual visa rejection on this thread for anyone with a UID.
> 
> 
> 
> no, we've seen some offshore grants as recently as last week already. pretty sure there's also an exemption/application process with DHA for those with PR who want to travel both out and 'back' to AUS (not sure how it'd work for newly-granted PRs, but don't see why it would be materially different). so might be just a matter of finding an airline/airport that still flies into AUS.


Thanks kundikoi


----------



## Sunpreet

small munene said:


> Actually there are 2-3 rejections on this forum. FYI


Hello everyone.

Rejection is a very tricky business.
For argument sake, if someone is on a student VISA and his/her GTI visa application gets rejected. In such a case, in my opinion, they will also lose their student visa and they will have to go appeal or leave the country. Consequently, leaving their studies and unfinished research.
So rejection after the invite has very serious consequences and such a thing only happens when someone is dodging the system. 

Any thoughts are welcomed on my perspective.


----------



## GTI2020

Sunpreet said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Rejection is a very tricky business.
> For argument sake, if someone is on a student VISA and his/her GTI visa application gets rejected. In such a case, in my opinion, they will also lose their student visa and they will have to go appeal or leave the country. Consequently, leaving their studies and unfinished research.
> So rejection after the invite has very serious consequences and such a thing only happens when someone is dodging the system.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcomed on my perspective.


Do you mean to say only for Onshore applicants? What about Offshore applicants? Your overall meaning is that if an applicant submits all necessary genuine documents, visa rejection after receiving UID number is minimum for both On/offshore?


----------



## nacalen

Sunpreet said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Rejection is a very tricky business.
> For argument sake, if someone is on a student VISA and his/her GTI visa application gets rejected. In such a case, in my opinion, they will also lose their student visa and they will have to go appeal or leave the country. Consequently, leaving their studies and unfinished research.
> So rejection after the invite has very serious consequences and such a thing only happens when someone is dodging the system.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcomed on my perspective.


Why would their student visa be canceled?


----------



## kundikoi

Sunpreet said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Rejection is a very tricky business.


i don't see anything 'tricky' about it. 



Sunpreet said:


> For argument sake, if someone is on a student VISA and his/her GTI visa application gets rejected. In such a case, in my opinion, they will also lose their student visa and they will have to go appeal or leave the country.


that's an incredibly poor argument for its sake, as your opinion simply is not true.


----------



## wali_u

small munene said:


> You’re right.
> 
> For degree not complete its is usually due to the fact you finished your undergrad or Masters more than 3 years and you are currently in PhD yet wont be able to finish in next 6 months.
> 
> 
> But if someone uas been outstanding since undergrad or MSc (recent less than 3 yrs), you dont need to be in final year of PhD.


I don't think that is entirely true. A friend of mine who got his GTI visa completed his MSc more than 3 years ago and was at least 8-9 months away from completing his PhD when he lodged his EOI in energy. 

Any idea how soon do they inform about rejection? what's that time frame like?


----------



## POTUS

kundikoi said:


> no, we've seen some offshore grants as recently as last week already. pretty sure there's also an exemption/application process with DHA for those with PR who want to travel both out and 'back' to AUS (not sure how it'd work for newly-granted PRs, but don't see why it would be materially different). so might be just a matter of finding an airline/airport that still flies into AUS.


Thanks mate, you're a lifesaver, hopefully.


----------



## Bayleaf

It has been around a week since I launched this survey, and I’ve collected 49 responses as of now :clap2:

To those who have filled up the survey: Thank you! Importantly please update me through private message or email (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) if your circumstances have changed (eg receiving unique identifier or visa approval) 

To those who have submitted EOI but yet to fill up the survey, please fill the survey when you are free 

I will update the survey response spreadsheet at night after work :ranger:


----------



## randomizer

wali_u said:


> I don't think that is entirely true. A friend of mine who got his GTI visa completed his MSc more than 3 years ago and was at least 8-9 months away from completing his PhD when he lodged his EOI in energy.
> 
> Any idea how soon do they inform about rejection? what's that time frame like?


Can I know when did your friend submit the EOI and when did they receive the UID?
Cheers


----------



## wali_u

*wali_u*



randomizer said:


> Can I know when did your friend submit the EOI and when did they receive the UID?
> Cheers


That friend completed his MSc in renewable energy back in 2015. He submitted his EOI sometime in April and got the UID in 10 days.


----------



## Biolhaque

Hi All, I have just got a quick query regarding the S56 form. I have logded my 858 visa on 5 June and now waiting for my medical which will be on 2nd July. I have not received any s56 form request yet. Does it mean they have not looked at my visa yet or as they are ok with my documents and now only waiting for my medeical updates?


----------



## kundikoi

Biolhaque said:


> I have not received any s56 form request yet. Does it mean they have not looked at my visa yet or as they are ok with my documents and now only waiting for my medeical updates?


Are these the only two options? How does it actually matter whether it's the former or the latter? 

How (and why) are we supposed to guess what the CO is thinking without even knowing what kind of docs you've provided (not that I'm actually asking you to list them out)  If you know you have not provided a particular document from the checklist or provided a knowingly outdated one - you might as well get started on procuring an updated one instead of sitting around and inviting wild speculation from us :ranger:

I strongly suggest you find a hobby or a new eGame to play until a few days after your medical - at the very least.


----------



## wali_u

Any idea how soon do they inform about rejection? what's that time frame like?


----------



## Sunpreet

Hello everyone

I am the process of filling up an application under 858 and in attach documents there is a section for "evidence of dependency" do I have to fill in form 47a for my partner (we are already together in Australia)?


----------



## Sunpreet

Another question is where can I attach my birth certificate as there is no specific section for it?


----------



## small munene

Sunpreet said:


> Another question is where can I attach my birth certificate as there is no specific section for it?


Attach it under ID in others


----------



## small munene

wali_u said:


> Any idea how soon do they inform about rejection? what's that time frame like?


No one knows. It varies


----------



## trienchieu12

Then you don’t have to upload it


----------



## Van Nguyen

*Advanced Manufacturing_EOI assessment time*

Hi all,

I have a question regarding the EOI assessment time.

I just graduated PhD in materials Engineering

Currently, i am working as a postdoctoral research fellow.
I have been granted competitive scholarships for my master degree in Malaysia and PhD degree in Australia. In addition, i have published a number of papers on structural materials, thermal electric materials, and biomedical materials. 

I have logged the EOI for about 4 weeks, but i have not received the outcome. 

What should i do?

Thank you very much.

Best regards, 

Van Thuong Nguyen.


----------



## muds

Hi all

Have we seen any movement on 124 grants?
Anyone heard about any offshore grants recently?

Thanks
M.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## wzcch

muds said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have we seen any movement on 124 grants?
> Anyone heard about any offshore grants recently?
> 
> Thanks
> M.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I just see a post that is 124 grant today. He is a professor in MedTech. But I have no idea when he got the UID and lodge the 124.


----------



## randomizer

Bayleaf said:


> It has been around a week since I launched this survey, and I’ve collected 49 responses as of now :clap2:
> 
> To those who have filled up the survey: Thank you! Importantly please update me through private message or email (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) if your circumstances have changed (eg receiving unique identifier or visa approval)
> 
> To those who have submitted EOI but yet to fill up the survey, please fill the survey when you are free
> 
> I will update the survey response spreadsheet at night after work :ranger:


Hi Bayleaf,
Thanks a lot for putting these together. I think one more piece of information that might be useful in the survey is whether the candidate contacted a GTO before hand. Cheers.


----------



## muds

wzcch said:


> I just see a post that is 124 grant today. He is a professor in MedTech. But I have no idea when he got the UID and lodge the 124.


Thanks bud, where did you see it? Just wanting to get enough details to set my expectations..

Regards
M.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## wzcch

muds said:


> Thanks bud, where did you see it? Just wanting to get enough details to set my expectations..
> 
> Regards
> M.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


From an agent, but it seems impossible for me to post the screenshot or link here since I am a register. But I only have the screenshot of the 124 visa grant without any useful information.


----------



## Zenithbv

My wife and I recieved our Grant today. Offshore 124 visa. 

My profile: I am the applicant and have my own cyber security company. I work as cyber security specialist fulltime for several Ministries. Earn far above the limit.

I just wanted to give you headsup. Good luck everyone.


----------



## GTI2020

Zenithbv said:


> My wife and I recieved our Grant today. Offshore 124 visa.
> 
> My profile: I am the applicant and have my own cyber security company. I work as cyber security specialist fulltime for several Ministries. Earn far above the limit.
> 
> I just wanted to give you headsup. Good luck everyone.


Congrats Zenithbv
Its really great boost for offshore applicants that DHA is still granting despite of offshore and onshore for anyone having a great profile (though offshore grants are comparatively lower).
Cheers!!!


----------



## jan.kupka

Zenithbv said:


> My wife and I recieved our Grant today. Offshore 124 visa.
> 
> My profile: I am the applicant and have my own cyber security company. I work as cyber security specialist fulltime for several Ministries. Earn far above the limit.
> 
> I just wanted to give you headsup. Good luck everyone.


Congratulations Zenithbv

I am also now exploring my options to apply for VISA based on my Cyber Security experience. Could i ask you some questions so that i can evaluate better my chances?


----------



## muds

Zenithbv said:


> My wife and I recieved our Grant today. Offshore 124 visa.
> 
> My profile: I am the applicant and have my own cyber security company. I work as cyber security specialist fulltime for several Ministries. Earn far above the limit.
> 
> I just wanted to give you headsup. Good luck everyone.


That's great news bud, can you please share some details like when did you apply and from which country?

Regards
M.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Zenithbv said:


> My wife and I recieved our Grant today. Offshore 124 visa.
> 
> My profile: I am the applicant and have my own cyber security company. I work as cyber security specialist fulltime for several Ministries. Earn far above the limit.
> 
> I just wanted to give you headsup. Good luck everyone.


Congratulations! :clap2:
Would you mind filling this survey? 
https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8

Your success is quite encouraging for off-shore applicants.


----------



## Ghoshd

What are the required supporting documents?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-124#HowTo

Nominator documents
Provide
a completed Form 1000 Nomination for Distinguished Talent (200KB PDF) and relevant supporting documents
a statement by your nominator that supports your claims


----------



## Ghoshd

In ImmiAccount form for visa 124 page 14 of 17 there is a section for Registration / Licensing / Professional membership requirements under Employment Details, I am not clear what needs to be filled up. 

Any help much appreciated!!


----------



## mptharoon30

mptharoon30 said:


> Hi all,
> Lot of thinking going in whether my profile is eligible for 858. Profile below,
> 
> Bachelor of Technology from India - Distinction
> 2 Years relevant ICT Experience from India
> Masters in Business IT in Australia - Distinction - With scholarship
> Professional ICT Business Analyst (2 years relevant experience in Australia)
> Current position (8 months) - Contracting Technology Business Analyst
> Current Compensation - On average AU$ 135K + per annum
> Reference letters from my Consulting agency, industry expert from my current client available.
> 
> If I can apply, who is in the best position to nominate - industry expert from my current client (who works closely with me) or the Consulting Organization (who employed me and process my payroll)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi again,
I'm planning to apply for 858 <Profile details above>.
Is there any key points my nominator needs to highlight in my profile? Should they focus more on the future career opportunities or about the good work I have delivered in the past?

Also, I am planning to go with my company as the primary nominator, Can I add another recommendation from my industry expert? Will it makes the EoI more attractive?

I welcome any suggestions.
Thanks all for the lovely thread with valuable inputs.

Paul


----------



## SamIQ86

*GIT Enquiry - Advice*

Dear All,

Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year. My field is Data Stream Mining which is data science. Totally, I have Seven papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 Journals in Data Science. In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years. 

Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?. 

Really appreciated your help. 

Regards, Sam.


----------



## POTUS

Hey there,

Does anyone know if the UK PCC or Australia PCC expires?


----------



## Sunpreet

POTUS said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Does anyone know if the UK PCC or Australia PCC expires?


Hi POTUS.

Australian immigration accepts the 12 months old PCCs at the time of lodging the application.

PCC has no expiry date but will not be excepted by Australian immigration if it is more than 12 months old.

Please double-check this with others, this is best to my knowledge.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Are there some times some cancellations in medical appointment, so that we can jump the que, as there are long waiting times. 

PLEASE ADVISE !


----------



## Ghoshd

For USA do we need to get FBI fingerprint check or state police certificate is sufficient?


----------



## Eddi86

Biolhaque said:


> Hi All, I have just got a quick query regarding the S56 form. I have logded my 858 visa on 5 June and now waiting for my medical which will be on 2nd July. I have not received any s56 form request yet. Does it mean they have not looked at my visa yet or as they are ok with my documents and now only waiting for my medeical updates?


 i have lodged my application on 16 june and medical will be one 1 July. I have submitted more than 15 documents and the CO requested some documents which was already uploaded like AFP, polio certificate of my wife etc. so it doesn’t mean they have checked everything at the moment. I think they will better access the application once they receive the medical


----------



## ABCN

*Abcn*

Hi, 

We have just received our visa grants (124 - offshore). Our timeline:

Eoi: November 2019
Uid: December 2019
Visa lodge: February 2020
Visa grant (124): 26 June 2020

My profile:

20 ISI papers (16 Q1)
15 Conference Talks
4 international awards
Citations: 850 (H-index 16)
3 Book chapters
3 years of teaching experience
1 Startup
IELTS overall 8


----------



## Sunpreet

Eddi86 said:


> i have lodged my application on 16 june and medical will be one 1 July. I have submitted more than 15 documents and the CO requested some documents which was already uploaded like AFP, polio certificate of my wife etc. so it doesn’t mean they have checked everything at the moment. I think they will better access the application once they receive the medical


Hey.

Which state are you based in? I am in NSW and I have booked my medicals today and the latest date that I have received is 7th August.

Thanks


----------



## tkbs

Hi guys. 

This is for those who are awaiting EOI response for a long time. I have applied for EOI on May 24th and I got the invitation on June 26th. 

My profile is as follows,

Ph.D. - Submitted the thesis in Data Science.
2 Q1 publications. One in the rank-1 journal. 
11 other publications. Including some top-tier conferences. 
No prior work experience. I recently joined in a part-time PostDoc job in Data Science. Salary <50K.
I have delivered international seminars and guest lectures. 

I have submitted the evidence for all these.


----------



## Eddi86

Sunpreet said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have lodged my application on 16 june and medical will be one 1 July. I have submitted more than 15 documents and the CO requested some documents which was already uploaded like AFP, polio certificate of my wife etc. so it doesn’t mean they have checked everything at the moment. I think they will better access the application once they receive the medical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Which state are you based in? I am in NSW and I have booked my medicals today and the latest date that I have received is 7th August.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Canberra. Its 2-3 weeks waiting time at the moment.


----------



## randomizer

tkbs said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is for those who are awaiting EOI response for a long time. I have applied for EOI on May 24th and I got the invitation on June 26th.
> 
> My profile is as follows,
> 
> Ph.D. - Submitted the thesis in Data Science.
> 2 Q1 publications. One in the rank-1 journal.
> 11 other publications. Including some top-tier conferences.
> No prior work experience. I recently joined in a part-time PostDoc job in Data Science. Salary <50K.
> I have delivered international seminars and guest lectures.
> 
> I have submitted the evidence for all these.


Congrats! Did you contact the GTO before hand or you submit the EOI directly using the form?


----------



## Alidigi2222

tkbs said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is for those who are awaiting EOI response for a long time. I have applied for EOI on May 24th and I got the invitation on June 26th.
> 
> My profile is as follows,
> 
> Ph.D. - Submitted the thesis in Data Science.
> 2 Q1 publications. One in the rank-1 journal.
> 11 other publications. Including some top-tier conferences.
> No prior work experience. I recently joined in a part-time PostDoc job in Data Science. Salary <50K.
> I have delivered international seminars and guest lectures.
> 
> I have submitted the evidence for all these.



many congratulations. you are offshore or onshore?


----------



## Ghoshd

tkbs said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is for those who are awaiting EOI response for a long time. I have applied for EOI on May 24th and I got the invitation on June 26th.
> 
> My profile is as follows,
> 
> Ph.D. - Submitted the thesis in Data Science.
> 2 Q1 publications. One in the rank-1 journal.
> 11 other publications. Including some top-tier conferences.
> No prior work experience. I recently joined in a part-time PostDoc job in Data Science. Salary <50K.
> I have delivered international seminars and guest lectures.
> 
> I have submitted the evidence for all these.


Congratulations!!!

Did you submitted Form 80 and Form 1221?


----------



## tkbs

randomizer said:


> Congrats! Did you contact the GTO before hand or you submit the EOI directly using the form?



No. Submitted the EOI directly using the form.


----------



## tkbs

Alidigi2222 said:


> many congratulations. you are offshore or onshore?


Onshore


----------



## tkbs

Ghoshd said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did you submitted Form 80 and Form 1221?


I did not submit those during EOI


----------



## SamIQ86

tkbs said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This is for those who are awaiting EOI response for a long time. I have applied for EOI on May 24th and I got the invitation on June 26th.
> 
> My profile is as follows,
> 
> Ph.D. - Submitted the thesis in Data Science.
> 2 Q1 publications. One in the rank-1 journal.
> 11 other publications. Including some top-tier conferences.
> No prior work experience. I recently joined in a part-time PostDoc job in Data Science. Salary <50K.
> I have delivered international seminars and guest lectures.
> 
> I have submitted the evidence for all these.


Congratulations, 
Quick question, please... 

Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year. 
My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science. 
Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.

1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
2. If l received a rejection email - if the officer does not think I am qualified, So does that affect my record? will I be able to apply again or through other types of Visa?.
3. Would you mind to share your 300 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" just as a sample to know how to write it ?. 

Really appreciated your help.

Regards, Sam.


----------



## POTUS

ABCN said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have just received our visa grants (124 - offshore). Our timeline:
> 
> Eoi: November 2019
> Uid: December 2019
> Visa lodge: February 2020
> Visa grant (124): 26 June 2020
> 
> My profile:
> 
> 20 ISI papers (16 Q1)
> 15 Conference Talks
> 4 international awards
> Citations: 850 (H-index 16)
> 3 Book chapters
> 3 years of teaching experience
> 1 Startup
> IELTS overall 8


Congratulations ABCN! I'm also offshore atm and this gives assurance that they are working on offshore visas now. 

My question is: how soon after applying are you invited for medicals? is it immediately? anyone else on the forum can weigh in on this question as well.

Cheers


----------



## completenonsensewhat

POTUS said:


> Congratulations ABCN! I'm also offshore atm and this gives assurance that they are working on offshore visas now.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: how soon after applying are you invited for medicals? is it immediately? anyone else on the forum can weigh in on this question as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


As soon as you apply for the visa in the Immi portal. It generates a HAP ID as part of your app submission. Then. Use this HAP ID to find the Medical centers in your country. 



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## completenonsensewhat

SamIQ86 said:


> Congratulations,
> Quick question, please...
> 
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
> 2. If l received a rejection email - if the officer does not think I am qualified, So does that affect my record? will I be able to apply again or through other types of Visa?.
> 3. Would you mind to share your 300 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" just as a sample to know how to write it ?.
> 
> Really appreciated your help.
> 
> Regards, Sam.


I dont think point 2 is valid. If you get a rejection, common sense will tell you to wait until your PhD is over and then apply again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Sunpreet said:


> Hi POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Australian immigration accepts the 12 months old PCCs at the time of lodging the application.
> 
> 
> 
> PCC has no expiry date but will not be excepted by Australian immigration if it is more than 12 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> Please double-check this with others, this is best to my knowledge.


I dont think that's true with respect to the GTI Visa app. In my case and with some others as well, the department accepted a 2 year old PCC with a declaration about how I've been in Australia since then. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## teentitan12

completenonsensewhat said:


> As soon as you apply for the visa in the Immi portal. It generates a HAP ID as part of your app submission. Then. Use this HAP ID to find the Medical centers in your country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Do you know how long before I can generate HAP ID if I lodge my visa application via GTI webform?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

teentitan12 said:


> Do you know how long before I can generate HAP ID if I lodge my visa application via GTI webform?


All you need to do is create a new Immiaccount, then go to new applications and select health declaration. 


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbs

SamIQ86 said:


> Congratulations,
> Quick question, please...
> 
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
> 2. If l received a rejection email - if the officer does not think I am qualified, So does that affect my record? will I be able to apply again or through other types of Visa?.
> 3. Would you mind to share your 300 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement" just as a sample to know how to write it ?.
> 
> Really appreciated your help.
> 
> Regards, Sam.


Hi Sam,

1. You have a good chance.
2. Rejection does not affect anyway. It simply means you are not yet ready for GTI. The rejection of a visa may have impacts but not the EOI rejection.
3. Keep in mind that it is not restricted to 300 characters. I submitted nearly 4500 characters and 750 words. Express all that can tell about you, your research, your research projects, how it is related to Data Science, what are the achievements, awards, publications and their rankings, sessional academic achievements like outstanding student feedbacks, etc., In my case, I had a paper in TKDE and TKDD and I emphasized more on how competitive they are and how prestigious they are. 

All the best,
Thiru


----------



## Ghoshd

tkbs said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did you submitted Form 80 and Form 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not submit those during EOI
Click to expand...

Thank you !!


----------



## rsharmam

*Query on lodging visa*

1. i got EOI in Feb 2020 and lodging visa in June, i guess EOI invitation doesn't expire by then?
2. Do we need to upload form 80 or 1221 in immiaccount while lodging visa or only the required documents as per the list?


----------



## teentitan12

completenonsensewhat said:


> All you need to do is create a new Immiaccount, then go to new applications and select health declaration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Hi. There was a "my health declaration" option for those who want to take health exam before lodging visas. But now this function is only available after we lodge applications.


----------



## SamIQ86

tkbs said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> 1. You have a good chance.
> 2. Rejection does not affect anyway. It simply means you are not yet ready for GTI. The rejection of a visa may have impacts but not the EOI rejection.
> 3. Keep in mind that it is not restricted to 300 characters. I submitted nearly 4500 characters and 750 words. Express all that can tell about you, your research, your research projects, how it is related to Data Science, what are the achievements, awards, publications and their rankings, sessional academic achievements like outstanding student feedbacks, etc., In my case, I had a paper in TKDE and TKDD and I emphasized more on how competitive they are and how prestigious they are.
> 
> All the best,
> Thiru


Dear Thiru, 

Many thanks for your prompt reply. 

It's highly appreciated.

Regards
Sam


----------



## SamIQ86

completenonsensewhat said:


> I dont think point 2 is valid. If you get a rejection, common sense will tell you to wait until your PhD is over and then apply again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Dear Tapatalk, 
But what I know, I am able to apply while I am in my final semester. 
For Example, For PhD option, if you select NO, then you will get a question “Are you currently studying a PhD and will submit your thesis in the next 6 months?”, f you said Yes they will ask you”Please attach formal evidence that you will submit your PhD thesis in the next six months (this should include a letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis, including confirmation of enrolment and the title of your thesis).” and of course, I have such a letter from the Uni and my Supervisor. However, I will try to find if there is candidates have submitted EOI six months before their final thesis submission.

Regards
Sam


----------



## completenonsensewhat

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. There was a "my health declaration" option for those who want to take health exam before lodging visas. But now this function is only available after we lodge applications.


Yes, you're right. They have removed the Heath option. Is there a reason you are using the Contact form to file your application? The email with the UID advices using the ImmiAccount to lodge an application.


----------



## Bayleaf

Thanks to those who have filled my survey, we have 63 responses to date :clap2:

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com 

If you have submitted your EOI in May and received your unique identifier recently, I would like to hear from you. I haven't received much update lately.

Thank you!


----------



## dr_iiit

Hi all,
I want to know if my profile is eligible for 858.

-Ph.D in ICT sector (Awarded in Aug 2019 from India).
-SCI papers (IEEE, Elsevier, Springer)- 7 
-Ieee international conferences - 4
-keynote speaker invitations - 4
-google scholar citations - 280 , h-index-8
-working as visiting researcher (honarary) in a university in sydney.
-no prior industry/ working exp.

Any recommendations will be much appreciated. 

Thanks !


----------



## New20

Please advice.
I am onshore and my family is offshore. I received EOI before two weeks but I didn't yet lodge the visa application. Please would share your experience? Shall I proceed with 858 or 124? Anyone who has faced this problem? 

Highly appreciated!

Kind regards
New20


----------



## completenonsensewhat

New20 said:


> Please advice.
> I am onshore and my family is offshore. I received EOI before two weeks but I didn't yet lodge the visa application. Please would share your experience? Shall I proceed with 858 or 124? Anyone who has faced this problem?
> 
> Highly appreciated!
> 
> Kind regards
> New20


Discussed many times here. It's an offshore application 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## New20

completenonsensewhat said:


> Discussed many times here. It's an offshore application
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## New20

*Advise*



aleemi.tnd said:


> Are there some times some cancellations in medical appointment, so that we can jump the que, as there are long waiting times.
> 
> PLEASE ADVISE!


Hi aleemi.tnd

When I viewed all your post my case and your case are the same in terms of family. I am onshore and my family is offshore. My family does not have an Australian visa. I think now you lodged the visa application. Please would share your experience? How u managed it?

ADVISE

Many thanks!


----------



## vigneshreach

dr_iiit said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know if my profile is eligible for 858.
> 
> -Ph.D in ICT sector (Awarded in Aug 2019 from India).
> -SCI papers (IEEE, Elsevier, Springer)- 7
> -Ieee international conferences - 4
> -keynote speaker invitations - 4
> -google scholar citations - 280 , h-index-8
> -working as visiting researcher (honarary) in a university in sydney.
> -no prior industry/ working exp.
> 
> Any recommendations will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks !


If you glance through the immi website on 858, you'll find this question addressed.

"You do not need to hold a specific visa to be able to apply for this visa; however; you cannot be granted this visa if you hold one of the following visas at the time you apply:

Business (Short Stay) visa (subclass 456)
Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
eVisitor (subclass 651)
Maritime Crew Visa (subclass 988)
Special purpose visa
Superyacht Crew visa (subclass 488)
Temporary Work visa (subclass 400)
Tourist visa (subclass 676)
Visitor visa (subclass 600)"


----------



## coyote_common

Just wondering about Form 47a. It is just myself and my partner and both of us have jobs and are independent on a financial level. Does she still have to fill this out? Direction is a little confusing.

The direction is: For all members of the family unit aged 18 years or over who are applicants for this visa, provide a completed and signed Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over, and evidence that they are and have been for a substantial period wholly or substantially reliant on the other person on whom they are dependent for financial support to meet their basic needs of food, clothing and shelter and that their reliance on that other person is greater than any reliance on any other person, or source of support, for financial support to meet their basic needs of food, clothing and shelter.


----------



## Ghoshd

Could anyone please explain what will be considered nominator is of national repute.


----------



## POTUS

completenonsensewhat said:


> I dont think that's true with respect to the GTI Visa app. In my case and with some others as well, the department accepted a 2 year old PCC with a declaration about how I've been in Australia since then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Please expatiate more on the sorta declaration and where you got it from. Is it an extra document you were asked to get?


----------



## POTUS

completenonsensewhat said:


> As soon as you apply for the visa in the Immi portal. It generates a HAP ID as part of your app submission. Then. Use this HAP ID to find the Medical centers in your country.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Oh nice!. That makes sense.


----------



## dr_iiit

Thanks for your response, but pls read my question as, what is the probability of me getting an invite with the current credentials. Has anyone with similar qualifications has applied and has a successful EOI?


----------



## aleemi.tnd

I only have HIV TEST EXAM for VISA, how much time this result will take to reach the immigration ?
Once we are done with medical exam, how much time has it taken for people here to get VISA granted, 858 ?


----------



## New20

*Advise*



aleemi.tnd said:


> I only have HIV TEST EXAM for VISA, how much time this result will take to reach the immigration ?
> Once we are done with medical exam, how much time has it taken for people here to get VISA granted, 858 ?


Hi aleemi.tnd. please would share your experience? Did you include your family in 858? where did you get a medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?

Many thanks!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

POTUS said:


> Please expatiate more on the sorta declaration and where you got it from. Is it an extra document you were asked to get?


There was no special document. I just attached a page to it and wrote about the situation which made getting a PCC impossible in COVID times.



aleemi.tnd said:


> I only have HIV TEST EXAM for VISA, how much time this result will take to reach the immigration ?
> Once we are done with medical exam, how much time has it taken for people here to get VISA granted, 858 ?


It varies between candidates. There's no one true number. It has been less than 12 hours to more than 30 days for some candidates.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

I see
any criteria like how some candidates get in a day or so ?
or any common feature in them who get in a day etc ?


----------



## darkknight2099

dr_iiit said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know if my profile is eligible for 858.
> 
> -Ph.D in ICT sector (Awarded in Aug 2019 from India).
> -SCI papers (IEEE, Elsevier, Springer)- 7
> -Ieee international conferences - 4
> -keynote speaker invitations - 4
> -google scholar citations - 280 , h-index-8
> -working as visiting researcher (honarary) in a university in sydney.
> -no prior industry/ working exp.
> 
> Any recommendations will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks !


If you got nominator, then go for it, EOI is free. You got nothing to lose.


----------



## POTUS

Hello everyone,

Just so I'm very clear: 

1. Does a nominator have to submit evidence of Australian citizenship/ visa documentation?

2. "Documentation of a nominators national reputation" -- should this be like a list of achievements compiled in a document or it should be actual documents that need uploading? 

Please let me know.

cheers.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Could be upcoming changes in GTI Program. Found that at visa lawyers website. 


The Global Talent Independent (GTI) visa is an easy pathway to Australian permanent residency for those that can qualify. Often, potential GTI applicants will have met all of the requirements but are unable to find a nominator. One of the most common barriers that GTI applicants may encounter, especially offshore applicants, is locating an Australian person or organisation to nominate them. As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants

https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/acs-nomination-global-talent-visa.html


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*Process after medical exam finished !*

Dear All

I want to know that how much time it takes for further updation in online immigration status after we finished with the medical exam.

I have done now medical exam, I only had a normal blood HIV test to be done, so what next, how much more time ?


----------



## kundikoi

rsharmam said:


> 1. i got EOI in Feb 2020 and lodging visa in June, i guess EOI invitation doesn't expire by then?
> 2. Do we need to upload form 80 or 1221 in immiaccount while lodging visa or only the required documents as per the list?


both questions already asked and answered on this forum, please read through it. 



Ghoshd said:


> Could anyone please explain what will be considered nominator is of national repute.





POTUS said:


> 1. Does a nominator have to submit evidence of Australian citizenship/ visa documentation?
> 2. "Documentation of a nominators national reputation" -- should this be like a list of achievements compiled in a document or it should be actual documents that need uploading?


these were also previously addressed in here. the definitions are pretty self-explanatory, aren't they? if one claims to have a 'national/international repute' in their field through EOI, it simply follows that one's nominator will have at least an equal repute (but preferably better). so one shouldn't simply use one's siblings/friends/relatives for the nomination. 
some folks have reported the COs requesting copies of the nominator's passport or PR details - so while they dont *have *to submit these, one might as well be prepared for such an eventuality.



New20 said:


> Hi aleemi.tnd. please would share your experience? Did you include your family in 858? where did you get a medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?


he seems to be trying to cheat his way through the system, which is bound to end disastrously (either losing the application fees and asked to re-apply, or outright rejection) - so don't try to follow his path. you're better off reading through @perception30's journey on this thread. 




dr_iiit said:


> Thanks for your response, but pls read my question as, what is the probability of me getting an invite with the current credentials. Has anyone with similar qualifications has applied and has a successful EOI?


well that's not how you phrased your question, and @vigneshreach has rightfully pointed out your ineligibility for 858 - regardless of whether or not your EOI is successful. credentials look alright otherwise - roughly in line with the average credentials on here. 



adnanfaroq86 said:


> As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants


$500 a pop huh  leave it to ACS to penny pinch the ICT folks haha


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*858 visa with family offshore*



perception30 said:


> I had to make an offshore application (Distinguished Talent 124) to include my wife and child as additional applicants who are currently offshore, but according to the legislation ( 124.411 googlable ) applicant cannot be onshore when the decision is to make in an offshore application. So they gave a pre-grant notification to allow me to travel outside for the grant purpose.


Dear Perception 30,

I have a ques, what if one does not now include family in 858 VISA, because they are offshore and main applicant is onshore. And applicant just declare the family members while applying.

Because applicant himself can not go out of AUS because of no flights these days due to CORONA issue, applying for 124 seems tough !

Also, what will be the case if main applicant gets 858 grant, and then he later includes his family in application, will they be considered a part of 858 VISA that time and there VISA grant will be also fast tracked ?

One more person here has same doubt !

Please ADVISE !


----------



## Ghoshd

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Could be upcoming changes in GTI Program. Found that at visa lawyers website.
> 
> 
> The Global Talent Independent (GTI) visa is an easy pathway to Australian permanent residency for those that can qualify. Often, potential GTI applicants will have met all of the requirements but are unable to find a nominator. One of the most common barriers that GTI applicants may encounter, especially offshore applicants, is locating an Australian person or organisation to nominate them. As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants
> 
> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/acs-nomination-global-talent-visa.html


Which email address of ACS to send the CV?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Ghoshd said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be upcoming changes in GTI Program. Found that at visa lawyers website.
> 
> 
> The Global Talent Independent (GTI) visa is an easy pathway to Australian permanent residency for those that can qualify. Often, potential GTI applicants will have met all of the requirements but are unable to find a nominator. One of the most common barriers that GTI applicants may encounter, especially offshore applicants, is locating an Australian person or organisation to nominate them. As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants
> 
> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/acs-nomination-global-talent-visa.html
> 
> 
> 
> Which email address of ACS to send the CV?
Click to expand...

Check on ACS website if they already started this. Otherwise it could be new up coming changes


----------



## Ghoshd

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be upcoming changes in GTI Program. Found that at visa lawyers website.
> 
> 
> The Global Talent Independent (GTI) visa is an easy pathway to Australian permanent residency for those that can qualify. Often, potential GTI applicants will have met all of the requirements but are unable to find a nominator. One of the most common barriers that GTI applicants may encounter, especially offshore applicants, is locating an Australian person or organisation to nominate them. As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants
> 
> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/acs-nomination-global-talent-visa.html
> 
> 
> 
> Which email address of ACS to send the CV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check on ACS website if they already started this. Otherwise it could be new up coming changes
Click to expand...

I cant find anything in ACS, it might be upcoming.


----------



## Ghoshd

kundikoi said:


> rsharmam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i got EOI in Feb 2020 and lodging visa in June, i guess EOI invitation doesn't expire by then?
> 2. Do we need to upload form 80 or 1221 in immiaccount while lodging visa or only the required documents as per the list?
> 
> 
> 
> both questions already asked and answered on this forum, please read through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please explain what will be considered nominator is of national repute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Does a nominator have to submit evidence of Australian citizenship/ visa documentation?
> 2. "Documentation of a nominators national reputation" -- should this be like a list of achievements compiled in a document or it should be actual documents that need uploading?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these were also previously addressed in here. the definitions are pretty self-explanatory, aren't they? if one claims to have a 'national/international repute' in their field through EOI, it simply follows that one's nominator will have at least an equal repute (but preferably better). so one shouldn't simply use one's siblings/friends/relatives for the nomination.
> some folks have reported the COs requesting copies of the nominator's passport or PR details - so while they dont *have *to submit these, one might as well be prepared for such an eventuality.
> 
> 
> 
> New20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi aleemi.tnd. please would share your experience? Did you include your family in 858? where did you get a medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he seems to be trying to cheat his way through the system, which is bound to end disastrously (either losing the application fees and asked to re-apply, or outright rejection) - so don't try to follow his path. you're better off reading through @perception30's journey on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr_iiit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, but pls read my question as, what is the probability of me getting an invite with the current credentials. Has anyone with similar qualifications has applied and has a successful EOI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that's not how you phrased your question, and @vigneshreach has rightfully pointed out your ineligibility for 858 - regardless of whether or not your EOI is successful. credentials look alright otherwise - roughly in line with the average credentials on here.
> 
> 
> 
> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the national body for the ICT sector, the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is willing to provide nominations for GTI applicants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $500 a pop huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave it to ACS to penny pinch the ICT folks haha
Click to expand...

Thanks, hard to ask nominator to give evidence to prove being a national repute.

Hoping form 1000 and recommendation letter suffice 🤞


----------



## New20

Dear all
Please advise!

Where can I get a fast medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?

MANY THANKS!


----------



## adnanfaroq86

New20 said:


> Dear all
> Please advise!
> 
> Where can I get a fast medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?
> 
> MANY THANKS!


Dear you have to call them and ask them. Only they can tell where you can earliest appointment.


----------



## Sunpreet

New20 said:


> Dear all
> Please advise!
> 
> Where can I get a fast medical assessment? Newcastle or Sydney?
> 
> MANY THANKS!


Try Canberra.

Newcastle, In-between Sydney and Newcastle. 

Cheers.


----------



## newmember24

Hello everyone
I would like to send the EOI for the Global Talent Visa. Is there a deadline for it? I could not find anything on the website. 

Also, I am currently in Australia.. what happens if I end up applying for the Subclass 858 but I will have to move overseas when I get the visa? Is it better to apply for the Sublcass 124?

Thanks


----------



## sami1234

Any one got invite these days ?


----------



## gtisp2020

sami1234 said:


> Any one got invite these days ?


Waiting for more than a month


----------



## wzcch

pSudip said:


> Waiting for more than a month


Almost one month. Submitted on 6.3.


----------



## samjain

sami1234 said:


> Any one got invite these days ?


Waiting from 30th May.1 month is completed.


----------



## sami1234

i am waiting for 18 th May


----------



## sami1234

Waiting from 18 May


----------



## New20

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Dear you have to call them and ask them. Only they can tell where you can earliest appointment.


Hi adnanfaroq86

Thank you. 

I called and asked them, they said the earliest appointment we have in NSW is 10 august 2020. Bro, do you know any place which can make earliest than this?

Kind regards,


----------



## New20

Sunpreet said:


> Try Canberra.
> 
> Newcastle, In-between Sydney, and Newcastle.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you Sunpreet. I called and asked them, they said the earliest appointment we have is 10 august 2020 in Newcastle. Please where is in between Sydney and Newcastle?

Kind regards,


----------



## adnanfaroq86

New20 said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear you have to call them and ask them. Only they can tell where you can earliest appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi adnanfaroq86
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I called and asked them, they said the earliest appointment we have in NSW is 10 august 2020. Bro, do you know any place which can make earliest than this?
> 
> Kind regards,
Click to expand...

Big cities for sure busy. Canberra currently have 2-3 weeks waiting time. As now most will try to do from Canberra then this will be more than month waiting time very soon


----------



## teentitan12

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yes, you're right. They have removed the Heath option. Is there a reason you are using the Contact form to file your application? The email with the UID advices using the ImmiAccount to lodge an application.


Yeah because immi account portal does not allow me to upload form 1000 with digital signature. My nominator is busy and I am hesitate to ask him to print, sign, scan, and send me a new version.


----------



## bezmam

*Grant 124*

This may give hope for offshore applicants;

PhD from AU with more than 10 publications and worked in 3 Universities in AU 

UID Received - April 27 
Applied- May 25
s56 Received - May 28 

Preparation for requested documents and health examination took 3 weeks/

Submitted additional documents : Jun 28 
Grant: Jun 29 

Good luck !


----------



## GTI2020

bezmam said:


> This may give hope for offshore applicants;
> 
> PhD from AU with 10 publications and worked in 3 Universities in AU
> 
> UID Received - April 27
> Applied- May 25
> s56 Received - May 28
> 
> Preparation for requested documents and health examination took 3 weeks/
> 
> Submitted additional documents : Jun 28
> Grant: Jun 29
> 
> Good luck !


Congrats..It seems assessing offshore applications is slowly taking place.


----------



## Bayleaf

bezmam said:


> This may give hope for offshore applicants;
> 
> PhD from AU with more than 10 publications and worked in 3 Universities in AU
> 
> UID Received - April 27
> Applied- May 25
> s56 Received - May 28
> 
> Preparation for requested documents and health examination took 3 weeks/
> 
> Submitted additional documents : Jun 28
> Grant: Jun 29
> 
> Good luck !


Congratulations! :clap2:
Would you mind filling this survey? Your visa grant may provide some relief to other off-shore applicants.


----------



## bezmam

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:
> Would you mind filling this survey? Your visa grant may provide some relief to other off-shore applicants.


Done !


----------



## Bayleaf

bezmam said:


> Done !


Thank you very much!
Just realized you are the only off-shore applicant *in my survey* who received a visa grant. Others either haven't received or didn't update me :confused2:


----------



## rajaramwork\

bezmam said:


> This may give hope for offshore applicants;
> 
> PhD from AU with more than 10 publications and worked in 3 Universities in AU
> 
> UID Received - April 27
> Applied- May 25
> s56 Received - May 28
> 
> Preparation for requested documents and health examination took 3 weeks/
> 
> Submitted additional documents : Jun 28
> Grant: Jun 29
> 
> Good luck !


May i know your Date of EOI Please?


----------



## bezmam

rajaramwork\ said:


> May i know your Date of EOI Please?


April 12


----------



## muds

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:
> Would you mind filling this survey? Your visa grant may provide some relief to other off-shore applicants.


how do we see survey results ?


----------



## Pippi0823

Any changes after July 1st for the GTI?


----------



## small munene

Pippi0823 said:


> Any changes after July 1st for the GTI?


You will soon know. Perhaps by the end of the day👍


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> Yeah because immi account portal does not allow me to upload form 1000 with digital signature. My nominator is busy and I am hesitate to ask him to print, sign, scan, and send me a new version.


Hey, if you already have the digitally signed copy, you can print, scan and upload it.


Cheers


----------



## randomizer

small munene said:


> You will soon know. Perhaps by the end of the day👍


Why do you know this? Any links?


----------



## kundikoi

randomizer said:


> Why do you know this? Any links?


he actually works for DHA as a social media monitoring consultant :ranger:


----------



## gowda.rudresh

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am asking because I got the invitation by GTO to apply for it. Though my area of expertise doesn't include in the priority sectors mentioned on the home affairs website.
> I have submitted my Cv and then after a week I got the reply with invitation to apply. Not sure how to go? I am a PhD in chemistry and working as Assoc professor in a university offshore. I have experienc of working in Australia for a year. I have couple of international research grants awards on my CV.
> Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I am with similar credentials . What is the status of your VISA application . Can you guide me how you traced out the GTO and Nominator .


----------



## Bayleaf

muds said:


> how do we see survey results ?


Survey
Survey results

Send me a private message or email me (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) if you have problem accessing the above.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. Please advise. 

When I click "submit" to lodge my visa application via the Global Talent contact form. It says "an unexpected error occurred". Anyone experience this before?


----------



## teentitan12

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Please advise.
> 
> When I click "submit" to lodge my visa application via the Global Talent contact form. It says "an unexpected error occurred". Anyone experience this before?


Never mind. I submitted it.


----------



## muds

Bayleaf said:


> Survey
> Survey results
> 
> Send me a private message or email me (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) if you have problem accessing the above.


Dont see my responses, added yesterday. but nevertheless good effort!


----------



## Hiesenberg

Hi fellow GTI applicants,

Do you know anyone who got response for their EOI? I have been waiting for more than one month (EOI submitted: May 28, onshore applicant, AgTech, Phd (6month to complete) ) and no response yet.

In addition, are you aware of any rule changes for 189,190?

Thank you


----------



## Bayleaf

It's the beginning of July. Just looking at the responses from my survey, all 15 on-shore applicants who submitted EOI *before May* have received their unique identifier. :clap2:

In terms of on-shore applicants who submitted EOI in *May*, 13 out of 19 (68%) have received unique identifier.

In terms of on-shore applicants who submitted EOI in *June*, only 1 out of 22 has received unique identifier.

Hopefully in the coming days all EOI from May and June will be responded soon :fingerscrossed:

:bump: PSA: If you've received your unique identifier or visa grant after filling my survey, please contact me via private message or email (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) to update the survey response spreadsheet


----------



## wali_u

Bayleaf said:


> It's the beginning of July. Just looking at the responses from my survey, all 15 on-shore applicants who submitted EOI *before May* have received their unique identifier. :clap2:
> 
> In terms of on-shore applicants who submitted EOI in *May*, 13 out of 19 (68%) have received unique identifier.
> 
> In terms of on-shore applicants who submitted EOI in *June*, only 1 out of 22 has received unique identifier.
> 
> Hopefully in the coming days all EOI from May and June will be responded soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> :bump: PSA: If you've received your unique identifier or visa grant after filling my survey, please contact me via private message or email (bayleafgti AT gmail.com) to update the survey response spreadsheet



Any idea if anyone received notifications regarding rejection from the department between may-june?


----------



## Chaitureddy43

Got the Grant today. 
Here is the timeline 

EOI : Feb 10th

EOI Addition Information Request : 13th Feb

Invite to apply: 19th Feb

Visa application: 29th May

Medical: 22nd June

S56 asking for additional info 29th June, responded on 30th.

Grant: 2nd July 

Onshore, ICT - Cloud Technologies, Lead Innovation practice and have highest level of certifications in my field. Salary above the threshold.

Thanks a lot for all in the group, this group has helped a lot to understand many things about the process


----------



## jason2002628

my family and I get the grant yesterday, 1st, July.
I am an offshore applicant from China.


----------



## Eddi86

After medical how long generally it takes to show the status of medical in immi account? I did my medical yesterday and its still showing examination in process


----------



## jason2002628

Here is my timeline

EOI in :14th Feb
Invitation on: 28th Feb
Application submission: 4th. March
Require for more information, such as medical and police report: 3, April
Supplemental material submission: 10th.April
Grant: 1st. July


----------



## rajaramwork\

jason2002628 said:


> my family and I get the grant yesterday, 1st, July.
> I am an offshore applicant from China.


your timeline please


----------



## Sunpreet

jason2002628 said:


> my family and I get the grant yesterday, 1st, July.
> I am an offshore applicant from China.


Congrats Jason.

So, can you enter Australia anytime you want from now onwards? Or is there any sort of condition due to COVID-19 that can stop you from entering in these times?

Thanks


----------



## jason2002628

I do not know the details on this.
as far as i can see, we should be supposed to allow to enter Australia as this is a PR visa.




Sunpreet said:


> Congrats Jason.
> 
> So, can you enter Australia anytime you want from now onwards? Or is there any sort of condition due to COVID-19 that can stop you from entering in these times?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sunpreet

jason2002628 said:


> I do not know the details on this.
> as far as i can see, we should be supposed to allow to enter Australia as this is a PR visa.


Thanks, for the clarification. 
I assume that as long as there are no specific mentions in the grant letter. You are a free bird. 
Congratulations, once more.


----------



## rippleyue

Hi guys, 

Just a quick update. My husband received the invitation today! Hope this news can encourage offshore applicants! 

We submitted EOI under Agtech on May 8th. My husband (the main applicant) is outside Australia, I am in Australia. We will organize the documents for 124 visa application soon. But I am not sure if i need to go out of Australia in order to get the visa. If someone knows, please kindly advise me. 

I will update the survey (thanks Bayleaf, I check the survey twice a day...that is really helpful) and provided the profile information tomorrow. I am busy with my work today...but cannot wait to share this exciting news with you. 

Good luck to everyone. 
Cheers


----------



## completenonsensewhat

rippleyue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick update. My husband received the invitation today! Hope this news can encourage offshore applicants!
> 
> We submitted EOI under Agtech on May 8th. My husband (the main applicant) is outside Australia, I am in Australia. We will organize the documents for 124 visa application soon. But I am not sure if i need to go out of Australia in order to get the visa. If someone knows, please kindly advise me.
> 
> I will update the survey (thanks Bayleaf, I check the survey twice a day...that is really helpful) and provided the profile information tomorrow. I am busy with my work today...but cannot wait to share this exciting news with you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> Cheers


These are the posts I like to read. Congratulations lane:


----------



## Fabiguli

Congratulations. Which country you are from?


----------



## Bayleaf

wali_u said:


> Any idea if anyone received notifications regarding rejection from the department between may-june?


No one mentioned about rejection in my survey or email. I think most people just haven't heard back.


----------



## Bayleaf

rippleyue said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick update. My husband received the invitation today! Hope this news can encourage offshore applicants!
> 
> We submitted EOI under Agtech on May 8th. My husband (the main applicant) is outside Australia, I am in Australia. We will organize the documents for 124 visa application soon. But I am not sure if i need to go out of Australia in order to get the visa. If someone knows, please kindly advise me.
> 
> I will update the survey (thanks Bayleaf, I check the survey twice a day...that is really helpful) and provided the profile information tomorrow. I am busy with my work today...but cannot wait to share this exciting news with you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> Cheers


Congratulations! :clap2:
Looking forward to add your entry to my survey spreadsheet. Also just to let you know I normally update the spreadsheet at night after work, so you don't have to keep recheck the spreadsheet.


----------



## Bayleaf

Chaitureddy43 said:


> Got the Grant today.
> Here is the timeline
> 
> EOI : Feb 10th
> 
> EOI Addition Information Request : 13th Feb
> 
> Invite to apply: 19th Feb
> 
> Visa application: 29th May
> 
> Medical: 22nd June
> 
> S56 asking for additional info 29th June, responded on 30th.
> 
> Grant: 2nd July
> 
> Onshore, ICT - Cloud Technologies, Lead Innovation practice and have highest level of certifications in my field. Salary above the threshold.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all in the group, this group has helped a lot to understand many things about the process


Hi there, would you mind filling this survey?
https://forms.gle/bVU9ku5sU9Q8nAQe8


----------



## sonhcnet

Quick question, when you received the UID, what is the email address of the sender? Is it globaltalent (at) homeaffairs.gov.au?


----------



## 30yamak

Hi all, 

I was wondering to know is it necessary that Nominator (who is an Australia citizen), live in Australia? Is it possible to be an Australia citizen that live in Europe? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## trienchieu12

sonhcnet said:


> Quick question, when you received the UID, what is the email address of the sender? Is it globaltalent (at) homeaffairs.gov.au?


[email protected]


----------



## sonhcnet

wali_u said:


> Any idea if anyone received notifications regarding rejection from the department between may-june?





trienchieu12 said:


> GlobalTalent (at) homeaffairs.gov.au


Thanks bro. Just make sure to add this email address to the safe-sender list


----------



## GTI2020

jason2002628 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI in :14th Feb
> Invitation on: 28th Feb
> Application submission: 4th. March
> Require for more information, such as medical and police report: 3, April
> Supplemental material submission: 10th.April
> Grant: 1st. July


Congrats jason2002628
Its a great boost for offshore applicants. What is your profile?


----------



## wali_u

sonhcnet said:


> Thanks bro. Just make sure to add this email address to the safe-sender list


Thanks bro. I sent another email with additional documents 2-3 days after the EOI submission. I received an acknowledgement mail from that email address on the 10th June. Nothing else since then.


----------



## jason2002628

medtech industry in China
sales & marketing background
Master degree from USA
Salary over 149000



GTI2020 said:


> Congrats jason2002628
> Its a great boost for offshore applicants. What is your profile?


----------



## rajaramwork\

wali_u said:


> Can anyone tell me the average waiting time before they reject the EOI and whether they send any mail informing about the rejection?
> 
> I applied for FinTech (Current PhD student with scholarships in Bachelors, Masters and PhD, 5+ years of teaching experience with 10+ research papers and conferences along with industry collaborative project with a FinTech firm) back in 4th of June, and sent some additional documents on the 10th. I got a response confirming they have the added those docs on my file but since then, absolutely nothing. I can cope with rejection, but the waiting time with uncertainty is taking a toll on me.


Actually, we submitted EOI on 22nd June 2020 ( even it is too late) but the hope what we had is 'we made an EOI within this fiscal year.
Now coming to the point, we submitted EOI with just complete CV and PPT that represents our confidentiality and our International recognition.
frankly speaking " we couldn't submitted any other certificates " since it was a limited accepted format.
So, now after seeing your message , im thinking why cant i submit those certificates such as educational, experience, international awards etcs through mail?

if suppose ? what is the mail id?

how can documents to be subjected ? there is no id or something else know? I mean to say in what way they can add our documents that belongs to some x or y? how we can subject it?

whether it is good or wrong approach?

then EOI date will assumed as last docs submitted dated?

Please need a clarification in this, hope it will be useful for all


----------



## sonhcnet

*sonhcnet*



wali_u said:


> Thanks bro. I sent another email with additional documents 2-3 days after the EOI submission. I received an acknowledgement mail from that email address on the 10th June. Nothing else since then.


Hi wali, did you send additional documents to the above metioned address, or send through EOI webpage? How long did it it take to get the response from them?


----------



## wali_u

Hi rajaramwork\ and sonhcnet,

I sent an email to [email protected] with the subject line "updating EOI of xx" and sent some additional documents (publications and certificate). Got a reply within 4 hours from that email address, confirming they have received the information and added it to my case. 

If you guys try it today, please inform in this forum the length it took for them to respond to your mail.


----------



## srrtvr1982

Hi All,

Today I have received my GRANT..

Submitted my application - 12 May
UID received - 3rd june
Submitted my documents -12 june
Medical request -15 june
Medical completed -29th june
visa grant -03 july

Thank you all for your input and lots of information got from this forum..very useful


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I lodged my 858 visa application (not EOI) via the contact form late afternoon on Wednesday (1/7). But I haven't received acknowledgement of valid application yet. Is it normal? Should I submit my application again?


----------



## Sunpreet

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received my GRANT..
> 
> Submitted my application - 12 May
> UID received - 3rd june
> Submitted my documents -12 june
> Medical request -15 june
> Medical completed -29th june
> visa grant -03 july
> 
> Thank you all for your input and lots of information got from this forum..very useful


Congrats!!!!
Do you mind sharing your profile, please?


----------



## Mike0307

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received my GRANT..
> 
> Submitted my application - 12 May
> UID received - 3rd june
> Submitted my documents -12 june
> Medical request -15 june
> Medical completed -29th june
> visa grant -03 july
> 
> Thank you all for your input and lots of information got from this forum..very useful


Congrats

Did you receive a call from BUPA for medical appointment or you booked via online system? Thanks


----------



## Mike0307

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I lodged my 858 visa application (not EOI) via the contact form late afternoon on Wednesday (1/7). But I haven't received acknowledgement of valid application yet. Is it normal? Should I submit my application again?


Hi,
I submitted via ImmiAccount and received bridging visa immediately. You should ask the GTO team and may submit again via ImmiAccount for easily update and attach documents.


----------



## rippleyue

Hi folks, 

Further to my post on page 170, I provide the information and timeline about our EOI submission and invitation below. 

EOI submitted on May 8th: Agtech, PHD in Animal nutrition (Australian uni, graduated in 2018), 2.5-year industry experience (employed by a Germany company, annual salary is below $150,000), 5 publications+5 conference papers, shareholder and co-founder of a company in Australia

...long time waiting...no news...

submitted nominator's reference letter on June 30th via the official GTI email

received an invitation on July 2nd. Yay! 

P.S. above profile is my husband's, he is overseas. I am in Australia. I filled in the 124 visa application form last night, one message popped up saying that I might be not eligible for this visa...I am so concerned on this. Has anyone had the same experience? Any advice will be appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet

*sonhcnet*



rippleyue said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Further to my post on page 170, I provide the information and timeline about our EOI submission and invitation below.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 8th: Agtech, PHD in Animal nutrition (Australian uni, graduated in 2018), 2.5-year industry experience (employed by a Germany company, annual salary is below $150,000), 5 publications+5 conference papers, shareholder and co-founder of a company in Australia
> 
> ...long time waiting...no news...
> 
> submitted nominator's reference letter on June 30th via the official GTI email
> 
> received an invitation on July 2nd. Yay!
> 
> P.S. above profile is my husband's, he is overseas. I am in Australia. I filled in the 124 visa application form last night, one message popped up saying that I might be not eligible for this visa...I am so concerned on this. Has anyone had the same experience? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing. Did you receive acknowledgement after sending the nomination letter? 

For your querry, someone has answered before: you may get a provisional visa approval, but you need to leave Australia before they give you the final visa grant. Experts please correct me.


----------



## kundikoi

sonhcnet said:


> For your querry, someone has answered before: you may get a provisional visa approval, but you need to leave Australia before they give you the final visa grant. Experts please correct me.


there is no 'provisional approval', just a notification that a decision has been reached on one's application and said one needs to leave the country to receive it. 

@rippleyue - kind of hard to wildly speculate on your pop-up, but you may want to read the eligibility criteria very carefully. if you are currently on a bridging visa in AUS, for example, you (or your husband on your behalf) cannot apply for a new substantive visa until the existing application has been decisioned. and so on and so forth.


----------



## kundikoi

rajaramwork\ said:


> frankly speaking " we couldn't submitted any other certificates " since it was a limited accepted format.
> So, now after seeing your message , im thinking why cant i submit those certificates such as educational, experience, international awards etcs through mail?


beaten to death on the forum - shoulda read it and used the 'compress' pdf option instead of complaining post factum


----------



## rajaramwork\

wali_u said:


> Hi rajaramwork\ and sonhcnet,
> 
> I sent an email to [email protected] with the subject line "updating EOI of xx" and sent some additional documents (publications and certificate). Got a reply within 4 hours from that email address, confirming they have received the information and added it to my case.
> 
> If you guys try it today, please inform in this forum the length it took for them to respond to your mail.


Good Morning Friend,

Please clarify Have you attached the documents in compressed folder ( zipped) or you have added one by one attachments of documents?


----------



## rippleyue

kundikoi said:


> there is no 'provisional approval', just a notification that a decision has been reached on one's application and said one needs to leave the country to receive it.
> 
> @rippleyue - kind of hard to wildly speculate on your pop-up, but you may want to read the eligibility criteria very carefully. if you are currently on a bridging visa in AUS, for example, you (or your husband on your behalf) cannot apply for a new substantive visa until the existing application has been decisioned. and so on and so forth.


Thank you very much. Indeed, I am currently on a bridging visa now. That may be the cause of this pop-up! Your reply explains a lot!


----------



## rippleyue

sonhcnet said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did you receive acknowledgement after sending the nomination letter?
> 
> For your querry, someone has answered before: you may get a provisional visa approval, but you need to leave Australia before they give you the final visa grant. Experts please correct me.


Yes, I received an email on the next day, confirming that they have received the supplement letter.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Reading on LinkedIn from the Global Talent Officers, they mentioned things have been slow for the last couple of months, but things will pick up speed and they should move faster with Invites.

Barring any other special news, I think the GTI program is picking up pace with the talent it's getting to Australia.


----------



## randomizer

completenonsensewhat said:


> Reading on LinkedIn from the Global Talent Officers, they mentioned things have been slow for the last couple of months, but things will pick up speed and they should move faster with Invites.
> 
> Barring any other special news, I think the GTI program is picking up pace with the talent it's getting to Australia.


Thanks for the info. Could you please send us the link?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

randomizer said:


> Thanks for the info. Could you please send us the link?


Honestly, I don't want to do that because I'd like to respect the privacy of the officers. Please search on LinkedIn and you might find it too.


----------



## randomizer

completenonsensewhat said:


> Honestly, I don't want to do that because I'd like to respect the privacy of the officers. Please search on LinkedIn and you might find it too.


That's the good thing to do. Thanks anyway. The point is there's many GTOs on LinkedIn and sometimes I can't see the content if they're not in my network, so..


----------



## sage_004

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have been reading about everyone's experience. Could someone help me if with my profile I should apply for Visa 858? 

I graduated from an Australian University with a 3.9 GPA (Out of 4) with a Master's in IT with a specialization in AI(Data Science). I was working as a Research Assistant in the same field. I now have been working in the Data Science field for the past 1.5 years. I also teach data science as a casual at the university. I earn in the bracket ~150K per year. I have one research paper and I have my professor and my organization who is ready to nominate me. Also, I am onshore if I wasn't clear.

Any comments/feedback would be highly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## rituparnac0

Hi Members, Please can you let me know the email id you have received the UID from?


----------



## kundikoi

sage_004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been reading about everyone's experience. Could someone help me if with my profile I should apply for Visa 858?
> 
> I graduated from an Australian University with a 3.9 GPA (Out of 4) with a Master's in IT with a specialization in AI(Data Science). I was working as a Research Assistant in the same field. I now have been working in the Data Science field for the past 1.5 years. I also teach data science as a casual at the university. I earn in the bracket ~150K per year. I have one research paper and I have my professor and my organization who is ready to nominate me. Also, I am onshore if I wasn't clear.
> 
> Any comments/feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


go for it mate - solid credentials and definitely proficient English judging from your write-up 

i would take an angle on AI-specific innovations and the general innovative nature of your work/research - with specific examples. any speeches/mentoring/start-up exposure (even if through attending a few mtgs) would also be worth highlighting.


----------



## GTI2020

*Update on eoi*

Dear Forum members
Hope you all are doing great. I am writing this post wondering about the possibility of updating my EOI documents through email to DHA.
Actually, I have submitted my EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE) (I did not have idea about this group by that time and I have submitted on hurry consulting my friend who has received EOI) and has not received any further information.

Now, I want to send an letter from head of school and my supervisor confirming that I am in the last semester of my PhD. As well as I want to attach a recommendation letter from a Prof explaining my contribution in the field. I want to provide updated CV with added publications by now and more details of my evidence showing global talent on the field (Medtech).

What do you suggest in this regard?


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I just received s56 requesting for health exam and "*a copy or evidence of your military exemption*". This is very weird, because I have never been involved in any military service, and I tick NO in all questions regarding military service. Anyone receiving this kind of request before? Should I contact CO to clarify this? (may be the CO made a mistake?)


----------



## kundikoi

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I just received s56 requesting for health exam and "*a copy or evidence of your military exemption*". This is very weird, because I have never been involved in any military service, and I tick NO in all questions regarding military service. Anyone receiving this kind of request before? Should I contact CO to clarify this? (may be the CO made a mistake?)


Yes I had the same request before - based on the fact that everyone in my country is liable for military service (regardless of whether they have served or not). So I had to provide specific evidence of exemption/lack of service as prescribed. 

The likelihood of the CO making a mistake on S56 is virtually zero - they have a central database by country of which docs are required and why. You simply must be hailing from a similar country, so just comply with the request - furnishing formal documents that prove that you have never served in your country's armed forces and explaining why. 



GTI2020 said:


> Dear Forum members
> Hope you all are doing great. I am writing this post wondering about the possibility of updating my EOI documents through email to DHA.
> Actually, I have submitted my EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE) (I did not have idea about this group by that time and I have submitted on hurry consulting my friend who has received EOI) and has not received any further information.
> ?


shoulda woulda coulda - I wouldn't, as will very likely be seen as an attempt to 'game' the system. Can't see GTOs having enough patience to compare old docs with the new ones, if they can even bother to match them - with plenty of other EOIs being actionable right away.


----------



## wali_u

rajaramwork\ said:


> Good Morning Friend,
> 
> Please clarify Have you attached the documents in compressed folder ( zipped) or you have added one by one attachments of documents?


I sent pdf files as attachments


----------



## NB

rajaramwork\ said:


> Good Morning Friend,
> 
> Please clarify Have you attached the documents in compressed folder ( zipped) or you have added one by one attachments of documents?


You cannot ever upload a zipped file in DHA irrespective of what you are applying for 

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12

kundikoi said:


> Yes I had the same request before - based on the fact that everyone in my country is liable for military service (regardless of whether they have served or not). So I had to provide specific evidence of exemption/lack of service as prescribed.
> 
> The likelihood of the CO making a mistake on S56 is virtually zero - they have a central database by country of which docs are required and why. You simply must be hailing from a similar country, so just comply with the request - furnishing formal documents that prove that you have never served in your country's armed forces and explaining why.
> .


My country does not issue such document. So the best I can do is to write a letter explaining why I am exempt from undertaking military service (because I have been near-sighted since high school), and attach a statutory declaration. Do you think this is enough?


----------



## Bayleaf

teentitan12 said:


> My country does not issue such document. So the best I can do is to write a letter explaining why I am exempt from undertaking military service (because I have been near-sighted since high school), and attach a statutory declaration. Do you think this is enough?


Just wondering if you have any documentation from health professionals that you are near-sighted? Might be helpful to attach as well.


----------



## srrtvr1982

I have booked through phone sonic center wollongong


----------



## kundikoi

teentitan12 said:


> My country does not issue such document. So the best I can do is to write a letter explaining why I am exempt from undertaking military service (because I have been near-sighted since high school), and attach a statutory declaration. Do you think this is enough?


No. And I don’t quite buy your ‘story’ either - highly doubtful that the CO will. 

I have lived in several countries with mandatory military draft for all males, and not a single one of them would 1) not issue a formal doc about this *and*, at the same time, 2) exempt somebody simply on the account of short-sightedness - there are plenty of roles in the military that don’t require 20/20 vision. 

You can’t just SD your way out of this - and you’d do well to remember that you’re not the 1st PR applicant from your country (since we can now see the CO clearly didn’t make a mistake with the request), and any BS claims you may SD can be easily cross-checked with what other country mates have submitted before. 



Bayleaf said:


> Just wondering if you have any documentation from health professionals that you are near-sighted? Might be helpful to attach as well.


Right, if it’s from around the time he was liable for the service and properly documented/certified. In my country, it would have to be a certified excerpt from the military’s medical fitness commission.


----------



## small munene

I have read all posts here and i believe this is a new question yet important. If given a pre-grant (onshore 124) and you are required to leave Australia for grant, how long are you given before it expires. And on average in how many days do you get your grant after leaving Australia. With COVID-19 everywhere, 124 visa for onshore applicants is a headache if provided pre-grant.


----------



## trienchieu12

Find something it may fit your case to be exempted from military duty, 
https://luatminhkhue.vn/quy-dinh-moi-nhat-ve-tam-hoan--mien-nghia-vu-va-dieu-kien-nhap-ngu-theo-luat-nghia-vu-quan-su--.aspx


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> I have read all posts here and i believe this is a new question yet important. If given a pre-grant (onshore 124) and you are required to leave Australia for grant, how long are you given before it expires. And on average in how many days do you get your grant after leaving Australia. With COVID-19 everywhere, 124 visa for onshore applicants is a headache if provided pre-grant.


You clearly haven’t read all posts, as I’ve just said yesterday that there is no such thing as a ‘pre-grant’. Waiting time has also been mentioned previously.


----------



## rippleyue

small munene said:


> I have read all posts here and i believe this is a new question yet important. If given a pre-grant (onshore 124) and you are required to leave Australia for grant, how long are you given before it expires. And on average in how many days do you get your grant after leaving Australia. With COVID-19 everywhere, 124 visa for onshore applicants is a headache if provided pre-grant.


same situation here...have you received the pre-grant?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I recently came across this post 

https://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-...nt-visa-permanent-residence-in-a-week-or-two/

It talks about the problems with the Global Talent program. In my mind, although the author is prominent in Australia's immigration policies, he seemed to have missed some important points. I've written about why I think the GTI is an important program for Australia going into the future.

https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/...l-talent-independent-program-is-here-to-stay/

Let me know what you guys think, since its the collective knowledge of all the posts here that I've tried to put as arguments.


----------



## ShaikhZ

Hello,

I have recently graduated from Swinburne University, I am onshore.

This is my degree title and specialization;

_Master of Science (Network Systems)
The course requirements were completed on 9 December 2019.
The student has completed the following: Postgraduate Specialisation in CyberSecurity._

Can anyone please guide me if I am eligible to apply as a recent graduate for EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunpreet

ShaikhZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently graduated from Swinburne University, I am onshore.
> 
> This is my degree title and specialization;
> 
> _Master of Science (Network Systems)
> The course requirements were completed on 9 December 2019.
> The student has completed the following: Postgraduate Specialisation in CyberSecurity._
> 
> Can anyone please guide me if I am eligible to apply as a recent graduate for EOI?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to elaborate more on your situation in terms of any published research, awards, scholarships etc. Most importantly, do you have an Australian nomination in the sector you are going for? Are you working in this sector? If yes, then are you earning the threshold salary?
Moreover, if your gut feeling says you should apply then go for it. EOI is free anyway.

All the very best!!!!


----------



## sonhcnet

ShaikhZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently graduated from Swinburne University, I am onshore.
> 
> This is my degree title and specialization;
> 
> _Master of Science (Network Systems)
> The course requirements were completed on 9 December 2019.
> The student has completed the following: Postgraduate Specialisation in CyberSecurity._
> 
> Can anyone please guide me if I am eligible to apply as a recent graduate for EOI?
> 
> Thanks.


If 1 < 3 is true, then you are eligible.


----------



## Hiesenberg

I submitted the EOI on the last week of May, and I was hoping to get some response this week. There seems to be no progress in responding to EOI in the last week. 

Is there some limit on the number of grants for PhD category(six months or less)? Or has there been some changes in rules regarding 189, 190 which is effecting the processing of GTI EOI? 

This uncertainty is getting tough to handle...


----------



## Bayleaf

Hiesenberg said:


> I submitted the EOI on the last week of May, and I was hoping to get some response this week. There seems to be no progress in responding to EOI in the last week.
> 
> *Is there some limit on the number of grants for PhD category(six months or less)?* Or has there been some changes in rules regarding 189, 190 which is effecting the processing of GTI EOI?
> 
> This uncertainty is getting tough to handle...


The program was also recently expanded to recent PhD graduates in the seven fields, as well as Masters or Honours graduates with a distinction average or above, though these places are limited to 1000 (500 onshore and 500 offshore), according to Ajuria Lawyers. (Source)

____________​
The Department are also looking to target certain student cohorts with research that is internationally recognised and relevant to those targeted industries, including those who have recently (in the last 3 years) completed a:


Masters/Honours (with an 80% average) or
PhD or those within the last semester (6 months) of submitting their thesis.

Indications are that there are 1,000 spots allocated to this Student cohort (out of the 5,000) with half going to offshore applicants and half to onshore applicants. (Source)

____________​
For anyone who has submitted an EOI, please fill my survey


----------



## Pippi0823

BAyleaf Don't you think that 500 offshore and 500 onshore for masters and PhDs already filled?


----------



## Hiesenberg

Hi Bayleaf,

I have already filled the survey. It was helpful to track the UID grants. Thank you for initiating this.

Since there has been less activity for past two weeks on successful EOIs. And, the EOI submitted after May 25 for onshore student cohort have not been successful. Although this survey represents a subset of all the applicants, the recent trend does not look good as it seems that 500 positions allocated for onshore student track has been filled.


----------



## Bayleaf

Pippi0823 said:


> BAyleaf Don't you think that 500 offshore and 500 onshore for masters and PhDs already filled?


One can speculate that but I'm not sure because Department of Home Affairs did not release any official figures on this topic. The last official figures were as of 31st Jan 2020.


----------



## Parisf

Hi, in which stage recommendation letter from nominator is requested? Is it independent from form 1000?


----------



## Parisf

rippleyue said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Further to my post on page 170, I provide the information and timeline about our EOI submission and invitation below.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 8th: Agtech, PHD in Animal nutrition (Australian uni, graduated in 2018), 2.5-year industry experience (employed by a Germany company, annual salary is below $150,000), 5 publications+5 conference papers, shareholder and co-founder of a company in Australia
> 
> ...long time waiting...no news...
> 
> submitted nominator's reference letter on June 30th via the official GTI email
> 
> received an invitation on July 2nd. Yay!
> 
> P.S. above profile is my husband's, he is overseas. I am in Australia. I filled in the 124 visa application form last night, one message popped up saying that I might be not eligible for this visa...I am so concerned on this. Has anyone had the same experience? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I have submitted my EOI but no reference letter was requested. Did they ask you to submit it?
And is it same as recommendation letter?
Thanks
Wha


----------



## GTI2020

Pippi0823 said:


> BAyleaf Don't you think that 500 offshore and 500 onshore for masters and PhDs already filled?


Regarding Onshore PhD quota (500) it might be but not sure. But for Offshore PhD quota (500) I will be surprised to believe that it is over.

I dont want understand if it is to be rejected why DHA does not send a rejection email. At least an applicants will be relieved (though rejected).


----------



## Bayleaf

GTI2020 said:


> Regarding Onshore PhD quota (500) it might be but not sure. But for Offshore PhD quota (500) I will be surprised to believe that it is over.
> 
> I dont want understand if it is to be rejected why DHA does not send a rejection email. At least an applicants will be relieved (though rejected).


For onshore applicants, even if they have sent out 500 UID to invite applicants to apply, I don't think they can reject any other eligible EOI yet, in case any of those 500 UID recipients don't pass the visa assessment process. The safest thing for them to do is probably keep those who haven't received UID in the system.


----------



## rippleyue

Parisf said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI but no reference letter was requested. Did they ask you to submit it?
> And is it same as recommendation letter?
> Thanks
> Wha


We were not required to submit that reference letter...I provided it just because I saw a early post (cannot recall on which page) in this thread saying that a reference/recommendation letter was attached to the EOI submission. I thought it might help.


----------



## small munene

Bayleaf said:


> GTI2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Onshore PhD quota (500) it might be but not sure. But for Offshore PhD quota (500) I will be surprised to believe that it is over.
> 
> I dont want understand if it is to be rejected why DHA does not send a rejection email. At least an applicants will be relieved (though rejected).
> 
> 
> 
> For onshore applicants, even if they have sent out 500 UID to invite applicants to apply, I don't think they can reject any other eligible EOI yet, in case any of those 500 UID recipients don't pass the visa assessment process. The safest thing for them to do is probably keep those who haven't received UID in the system.
Click to expand...

Are people onshore but applying for 124 considered offshore?


----------



## rippleyue

small munene said:


> Are people onshore but applying for 124 considered offshore?


Me!


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> Let me know what you guys think, since its the collective knowledge of all the posts here that I've tried to put as arguments.


good rebuttal, but the dude's musings were quite senile to begin with - particularly around the skills assessment and English requirements :juggle: you're absolutely correct in saying that a candidate who commands at or above the FWHIT should have no issues passing these - but because the current system is quite overloaded, these can take forever. ironically, my own skills assessment (ultimately successful) took longer than actually applying for - and receiving - GTIP 




Hiesenberg said:


> This uncertainty is getting tough to handle...


well, if a few months is tough, I certainly don't recommend you even thinking about the 189/190 routes 



GTI2020 said:


> I dont understand if it is to be rejected why DHA does not send a rejection email. At least an applicants will be relieved (though rejected).


you may not like to hear this, but your credentials may simply be considered not as impressive as someone else's who EOIed. so it's fairly reasonable for DHA to wait and see if that initial cohort of invitees goes through before issuing invites to the 2nd- and 3rd-tier of candidates (which may still be impressive in their own right, but just not *as* impressive :tongue1


----------



## sonhcnet

Hiesenberg said:


> This uncertainty is getting tough to handle...


(Just for fun) Ironically, Heisenberg could not handle the uncertainty (ref), a principle named after him


----------



## Yenaro

@Bayleaf
If you check Ajuria's May 2020 post you will find they are pretty much-motivating people to consult with them apply in May despite their previous post in Feb. Also, their following post on June 2020 again referred to 500 offshore / 500 onshore. Having said that it is migration agents business game to come up with a quick and non-factual conclusion since they are business people and they only care about $$$$.

I didn't find any information about 500/500. I believe this is the judgment to DHA to decide who will be successful applicant will fill the ( . . . Up to 5,000 places will be offered in the Global Talent - Independent program in 2019/20). 
Now we are in 20-21 cap let us hope for the best for every distinguished talent and to be successful applicants.


----------



## Hiesenberg

kundikoi said:


> well, if a few months is tough, I certainly don't recommend you even thinking about the 189/190 routes


I have heard that 189/190 visa processing time these days is more than six months . But (except right now) the invitation after submitting EOI for visa 189/190 are somewhat certain based on invitation date and points. In this case, I am not sure if my EOI is rejected, or will be granted UID, and in either of the scenario, the approximate date of response  ... 



sonhcnet said:


> (Just for fun) Ironically, Heisenberg could not handle the uncertainty , a principle named after him


Yes, Even Hiesenberg cannot handle this uncertainty


----------



## bahlv

Hi folks,

I have applied for 190 but may be eligible for 124 also. Is there anyone who has tried to get in touch with a Global Talent Officer for a potential "conversion" of a 190 to 124? I just want the grant early as 190 may come really late.

I know its a DISTANT possibility but still thought of asking 

Disclaimer - I am a hopeful and optimistic person


----------



## Bayleaf

bahlv said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have applied for 190 but may be eligible for 124 also. Is there anyone who has tried to get in touch with a Global Talent Officer for a potential "conversion" of a 190 to 124? I just want the grant early as 190 may come really late.
> 
> I know its a DISTANT possibility but still thought of asking
> 
> Disclaimer - I am a hopeful and optimistic person


Personally I think it's very unlikely that your anticipated "conversion" will happen, because they are two different subclass of visas. It's very unlikely the Department of Home Affairs will allow you to "divert" your application fee for visa 190 to 126. They are not well known for being flexible.

If application fee is not a problem for you and time is more important to you, perhaps you can submit an EOI for Global Talent (or contact a Global Talent Officer). Even the waiting time for getting UID is long for many applicants, so must well start queuing now and you can still decide what to do next once you receive your UID. 

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Manal2015

Hi,
I just submitted my EOI but I have a confusion. Actually I took a long time while filling out the contact form and when I clicked the submit button, the form was loading To submit and In the meantime I saw (somewhere in the background) “session expired” but then suddenly the page showed up with this message “your application has been sent and you will be contacted soon. I know that They do not send any acknowledgment email etc but I am a little confused, is it submitted? Did anything similar happen to anyone?


----------



## kennyhuge

I submitted my EOI on 26/06 (onshore, MedTech, not received UID yet) but quite regret that I did not submit it sooner. As fas as I know, the 2020 - 2021, Australian immigration plan is delayed until October (not on 1st July as usual). That means we should wait for a while...


----------



## randomizer

kennyhuge said:


> I submitted my EOI on 26/06 (onshore, MedTech, not received UID yet) but quite regret that I did not submit it sooner. As fas as I know, the 2020 - 2021, Australian immigration plan is delayed until October (not on 1st July as usual). That means we should wait for a while...


According to the survey, some people received UID in July. Maybe they continue inviting people in the current financial year.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kennyhuge said:


> I submitted my EOI on 26/06 (onshore, MedTech, not received UID yet) but quite regret that I did not submit it sooner. As fas as I know, the 2020 - 2021, Australian immigration plan is delayed until October (not on 1st July as usual). That means we should wait for a while...


Yeah, nah. I don't think that's the case with the GTI Visa. It's hearsay, and there's not been a government announcement on this topic. As far as I know, the EOIs are still being looked at by the Global Talent Officers. Steer clear of misinformation without official sources please.


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Just slight change I found in the EOI form

“demonstrate you are likely to earn at or above the Fair Work high income threshold (FWHIT), which is currently AUD153,600 per year in Australia or be a high performing recent PhD or Masters or Honours graduate in one of the target sectors”


----------



## kennyhuge

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yeah, nah. I don't think that's the case with the GTI Visa. It's hearsay, and there's not been a government announcement on this topic. As far as I know, the EOIs are still being looked at by the Global Talent Officers. Steer clear of misinformation without official sources please.


Thanks bro. Of course, as one of applicants, I always hope the best for all of us. My thought based on the Migration Program 2019 -2020 of DHA (I can't cite the link because I am a newbie but you can google "australian immigration plan 2020". The first result should be from DHA). The Global Talent Program was one of visa in skilled stream in the plan. So I think the quota for the 2020 - 2021 Global Talent Program will not be available until the whole 2020/2021 immigration plan is available. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kennyhuge said:


> Thanks bro. Of course, as one of applicants, I always hope the best for all of us. My thought based on the Migration Program 2019 -2020 of DHA (I can't cite the link because I am a newbie but you can google "australian immigration plan 2020". The first result should be from DHA). The Global Talent Program was one of visa in skilled stream in the plan. So I think the quota for the 2020 - 2021 Global Talent Program will not be available until the whole 2020/2021 immigration plan is available. Please correct me if I am wrong


Ofcourse. It might be a consequence. But there has been no changes to the EOI process for the GTI. Know a person who got a grant 2 days ago. The processing times might increase but the EOI contact form is still working fine.


----------



## Pippi0823

Hi Adnanfaroqui86,

So can you remember how it was before.. was it 148000 income threshold? They have mentioned that will be changed every year..
My concern is in the adjustment you found, high performing PhDs and masters was there before or not?

Can you remember?
Thanks.


----------



## Yenaro

kennyhuge said:


> Thanks bro. Of course, as one of applicants, I always hope the best for all of us. My thought based on the Migration Program 2019 -2020 of DHA (I can't cite the link because I am a newbie but you can google "australian immigration plan 2020". The first result should be from DHA). The Global Talent Program was one of visa in skilled stream in the plan. So I think the quota for the 2020 - 2021 Global Talent Program will not be available until the whole 2020/2021 immigration plan is available. Please correct me if I am wrong



@kennyhuge 
Logical reason for invitations to be delayed by the new 20-21 immigration plan. But let us wait for July. If any invitations, that means it is not linked directly with October Plan. We don't know yet . . we are hoping for the best.


----------



## sonhcnet

*October Plan?*



Yenaro said:


> @kennyhuge
> October Plan. We don't know yet . . we are hoping for the best.


Heard a lot about this October Plan. What is it actually?


----------



## Yenaro

*20-21*

The program was introduced in Nov last year. Considering the immigration trends in GSM especially in the last years, it is unlikely the invitations will be on hold until the new plan of 20-21. Australian government strategic plan 20 and beyond will rely on the most brilliant global talents to invest them in Aus economy. This is my interpretation. ..and let us hope for the best....


----------



## Manal2015

Please someone comment on my post 👇
Hi,
I just submitted my EOI but I have a confusion. Actually I took a long time while filling out the contact form and when I clicked the submit button, the form was loading To submit and In the meantime I saw (somewhere in the background) â€œsession expiredâ€ but then suddenly the page showed up with this message â€œyour application has been sent and you will be contacted soon. I know that They do not send any acknowledgment email etc but I am a little confused, is it submitted? Did anything similar happen to anyone?


----------



## Sunpreet

Manal2015 said:


> Please someone comment on my post 👇
> Hi,
> I just submitted my EOI but I have a confusion. Actually I took a long time while filling out the contact form and when I clicked the submit button, the form was loading To submit and In the meantime I saw (somewhere in the background) â€œsession expiredâ€ but then suddenly the page showed up with this message â€œyour application has been sent and you will be contacted soon. I know that They do not send any acknowledgment email etc but I am a little confused, is it submitted? Did anything similar happen to anyone?


Hello Manal.

To me seems that it is submitted. However, the only way to make sure of it is to send an email to [email protected]
Make sure you add your passport number when you contact them so that they can trace your submission.

All the best!!!!


----------



## Manal2015

Thank you so much


----------



## arezoo1385

Hi All,

Is there anyone who is onshore, but has applied for the visa 124, and has been contacted by the officer asking to leave Australia? so that the officer could finalize his/ her visa application?
I'm in this situation, and would appreciate hearing from anyone sharing the same experience.

Thank you


----------



## kundikoi

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who is onshore, but has applied for the visa 124, and has been contacted by the officer asking to leave Australia? so that the officer could finalize his/ her visa application?
> I'm in this situation, and would appreciate hearing from anyone sharing the same experience.
> 
> Thank you


read @perception30's story near the beginning of this thread


----------



## Ghoshd

Hi,

Need suggestion for Form 1000 supporting documents and CV, will it be one big consolidated documents or can it be multiple documents with suitable headings?

Thanks.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Manal.
> 
> To me seems that it is submitted. However, the only way to make sure of it is to send an email to [email protected]
> Make sure you add your passport number when you contact them so that they can trace your submission.
> 
> All the best!!!!


Hi Friends !
I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020, then i have mailed my essential documents through GTI mail-id on 3rd July 2020. Since you know that the uploading capacity in GTI contact form is limited 5MB, so i send an email with all documents. But ,only i received the auto generated mail only. My question is " How can we ensure that our documents will be added to our EOI profile"
Is there any other mail of confirmation of adding docs to our profile will be send or not?

Please share your experience...


----------



## arezoo1385

@kundikoi: Thank you for your comment. His experience was before the pandemic. I'm wondering what we need to do during this coronavirus situation.


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> Dear Forum members
> Hope you all are doing great. I am writing this post wondering about the possibility of updating my EOI documents through email to DHA.
> Actually, I have submitted my EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE) (I did not have idea about this group by that time and I have submitted on hurry consulting my friend who has received EOI) and has not received any further information.
> 
> Now, I want to send an letter from head of school and my supervisor confirming that I am in the last semester of my PhD. As well as I want to attach a recommendation letter from a Prof explaining my contribution in the field. I want to provide updated CV with added publications by now and more details of my evidence showing global talent on the field (Medtech).
> 
> What do you suggest in this regard?


Hi Friends !
I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020, then i have mailed my essential documents through GTI mail-id on 3rd July 2020. Since you know that the uploading capacity in GTI contact form is limited 5MB, so i send an email with all documents. But ,only i received the auto generated mail only. My question is " How can we ensure that our documents will be added to our EOI profile"
Is there any other mail of confirmation of adding docs to our profile will be send or not?

Please share your experience...


----------



## small munene

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who is onshore, but has applied for the visa 124, and has been contacted by the officer asking to leave Australia? so that the officer could finalize his/ her visa application?
> I'm in this situation, and would appreciate hearing from anyone sharing the same experience.
> 
> Thank you


Iam in same situation but have not been contacted as yet by anyone since my submission. Were you contacted? What was the content of the email? 
Thanks


----------



## GTI2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> Hi Friends !
> I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020, then i have mailed my essential documents through GTI mail-id on 3rd July 2020. Since you know that the uploading capacity in GTI contact form is limited 5MB, so i send an email with all documents. But ,only i received the auto generated mail only. My question is " How can we ensure that our documents will be added to our EOI profile"
> Is there any other mail of confirmation of adding docs to our profile will be send or not?
> 
> Please share your experience...


Hi rajaramwork
I have submitted my EOI in May 12 (Offshore), did not heard anything back. So If you have submitted your EOI on 22 June, I think you should chill and relaxed until September last (just my assumption) as lot of offshore applicants who has submitted EOI from March-April are not decided anything.

Regarding your query I would say you are lucky if DHA will respond you back saying We have received your updated documents. They are indeed very slow in response.
So I think you should stay relaxed. As I my self has waited for around 55 days hearing back nothing.


----------



## Sunpreet

rajaramwork\ said:


> Hi Friends !
> I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020, then i have mailed my essential documents through GTI mail-id on 3rd July 2020. Since you know that the uploading capacity in GTI contact form is limited 5MB, so i send an email with all documents. But ,only i received the auto generated mail only. My question is " How can we ensure that our documents will be added to our EOI profile"
> Is there any other mail of confirmation of adding docs to our profile will be send or not?
> 
> Please share your experience...


Hello rajaramwork

Well, there is no other confirmation that you will receive at this moment apart from the auto-generated email. You will have to wait until the department comment on your EOI. In my case, I did the same as you did. Later on, I got the reply asking for further info. At that stage, I just simply submitted all that was asked for, and afterward I received the UID.
In my opinion, the CV you attach while filling in the EOI form along with the other question are the deciding factors. Just wait and watch for the time being. However, feel free to keep on adding as much info. as you want, but all you will receive is an automated response at this moment.

All the best!!!!


----------



## oraman

Hi,

I am wondering whether the applicants who submitted EOI on June received UID. It seems that the processing time is much longer for both offshore and onshore.

Thanks


----------



## arezoo1385

@small munene: Yes, I was contacted by my officer yesterday. He told me that "your application is decision ready, but you are onshore. you need to depart Australia to allow the Department to process your visa". He asked me to let them know when I become offshore


----------



## adnanfaroq86

rajaramwork\ said:


> GTI2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Forum members
> Hope you all are doing great. I am writing this post wondering about the possibility of updating my EOI documents through email to DHA.
> Actually, I have submitted my EOI on MAY 12 (OFFSHORE) (I did not have idea about this group by that time and I have submitted on hurry consulting my friend who has received EOI) and has not received any further information.
> 
> Now, I want to send an letter from head of school and my supervisor confirming that I am in the last semester of my PhD. As well as I want to attach a recommendation letter from a Prof explaining my contribution in the field. I want to provide updated CV with added publications by now and more details of my evidence showing global talent on the field (Medtech).
> 
> What do you suggest in this regard?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends !
> I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020, then i have mailed my essential documents through GTI mail-id on 3rd July 2020. Since you know that the uploading capacity in GTI contact form is limited 5MB, so i send an email with all documents. But ,only i received the auto generated mail only. My question is " How can we ensure that our documents will be added to our EOI profile"
> Is there any other mail of confirmation of adding docs to our profile will be send or not?
> 
> Please share your experience...
Click to expand...

5mb space is available for the CV details upload. Have you checked how much space is available for passport section? Its more than 500mb if i am not wrong. You can upload as many necessary documents as you can in the passport section no need to send in separate email


----------



## small munene

arezoo1385 said:


> @small munene: Yes, I was contacted by my officer yesterday. He told me that "your application is decision ready, but you are onshore. you need to depart Australia to allow the Department to process your visa". He asked me to let them know when I become offshore


Thanks. I believe the moment you leave you will be granted. Congratulations. Problem now leaving Australia isn’t easy. If no deadline juts wait till August to see if there are any changes in COVID-19 situation around the world.


----------



## kundikoi

arezoo1385 said:


> @kundikoi: Thank you for your comment. His experience was before the pandemic. I'm wondering what we need to do during this coronavirus situation.





arezoo1385 said:


> @small munene: Yes, I was contacted by my officer yesterday. He told me that "your application is decision ready, but you are onshore. you need to depart Australia to allow the Department to process your visa". He asked me to let them know when I become offshore


I don't see what's different before, during, or after the pandemic - it's not like the actual legislation underpinning offshore visa grants has changed :tongue1: not only is your CO's instruction cited above exactly the same as @perception's, but it's very clear and concise as well - not sure what else you're looking for here  surely you can't be oblivious to the fact that you are the 1st such case in months :juggle:



small munene said:


> Thanks. I believe the moment you leave you will be granted. Congratulations. Problem now leaving Australia isn’t easy. If no deadline juts wait till August to see if there are any changes in COVID-19 situation around the world.


even this mate has figured this out :clap2:


----------



## arezoo1385

@kundikoi: Thank you for your explanation. Yes, you're right. Nothing has been changed and the officer did not ask something unusual  It's just their rule, and I think it's only the pandemic that makes me feel that something is not working well  So, what I need is looking for a flight and get out of Australia, and hopefully will have my visa granted afterward (and will be able to return to Australia soon)


----------



## samjain

EOI Submitted in 30th May 
Location:Onshore
UID:Still Waiting


----------



## EC_

Hi there I wonder how strict they are with 3 years from PhD.

I have sent my EOI as AgTech and still waiting for a replay, however, in case I get a positive answer, the 858 application needs to be submitted or the application needs to be reviewed within 3 years from PhD?
my 3 years expire in November so I wonder if I am lucky and able to submit 858 application before November I can still get PR even if my application is processed after?

thanks!


----------



## rippleyue

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who is onshore, but has applied for the visa 124, and has been contacted by the officer asking to leave Australia? so that the officer could finalize his/ her visa application?
> I'm in this situation, and would appreciate hearing from anyone sharing the same experience.
> 
> Thank you


Hi there, 

I am almost ready to lodge the 124 visa application, and i am onshore. Is there a time limit that requires you to leave Australia within a period of time? It makes me really stressed, as I cannot book any flights within 3 months to back to my home country.


----------



## Ghoshd

Ghoshd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need suggestion for Form 1000 supporting documents and CV, will it be one big consolidated documents or can it be multiple documents with suitable headings?
> 
> Thanks.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Sunpreet

rippleyue said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am almost ready to lodge the 124 visa application, and i am onshore. Is there a time limit that requires you to leave Australia within a period of time? It makes me really stressed, as I cannot book any flights within 3 months to back to my home country.


Hey.

It is not necessary that you have to go to your home country. Try to go-to a place where no visa is required, such as Bali, etc. wherever possible. 

Bitter truth is that in this COVID no option is full proof safe.

All the best.


----------



## Sunpreet

Ghoshd said:


> Any suggestions?


You have to submit form 1000 on its own.

Attach cv in the other section.

All the best!!!!


----------



## Sunpreet

Ghoshd said:


> Any suggestions?


Also, wondering which supporting documents are you asking for in relation to form 1000?

Once you will submit your form 1000 the department will reach out to your nominator (is necessary) in relation to his/her documents. 

All you have to do is to submit the form 1000.


----------



## Yuki_CC

I just wondering where and how you can distinguish onshore/offshore in the stage of UID applying stage? I didn't find any blank demonstrate this info


----------



## Sunpreet

Yuki_CC said:


> I just wondering where and how you can distinguish onshore/offshore in the stage of UID applying stage? I didn't find any blank demonstrate this info


You can not at this stage. Once you will receive the UID then you will have to apply for the visa in immiaccount, that's where you will have to make a selection between 124(offshore) or 858(onshore).

All the best!!!


----------



## Yuki_CC

Yep, I understand. I just confusing why guys said onshore UID might be faster than offshore UID granted. I think we all the same at the UID stage no matter onshore or offshore.


----------



## rippleyue

Yuki_CC said:


> Yep, I understand. I just confusing why guys said onshore UID might be faster than offshore UID granted. I think we all the same at the UID stage no matter onshore or offshore.


I had the same question before I received the invitation. Based on Bayleaf's survey, there is a significant delay for offshore applicants at the stage of EOI. Because it is within the Department of Home affairs. It is very easy for them to check whether you are onshore or offshore if they intend to do so.


----------



## Ghoshd

Sunpreet said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wondering which supporting documents are you asking for in relation to form 1000?
> 
> Once you will submit your form 1000 the department will reach out to your nominator (is necessary) in relation to his/her documents.
> 
> All you have to do is to submit the form 1000.
Click to expand...

Where will I attach recommendation letter awards, paystubs?


----------



## arezoo1385

@rippleyue: They haven't told me anything. They only asked me to let them know my departure date.


----------



## Sunpreet

Ghoshd said:


> Where will I attach recommendation letter awards, paystubs?


Under any of the following.

Evidence of ability to become established in Australia
Evidence of achievement

You have to make your own professional judgment about what to attach under any of these two options.

All the best!!!


----------



## Ghoshd

Thank you so much, appreciate for the details 🤗


----------



## Bayleaf

Yuki_CC said:


> I just wondering where and how you can distinguish onshore/offshore in the stage of UID applying stage? I didn't find any blank demonstrate this info


In the EOI form, there's this question:
_Currently living in Australia?
Yes
No_

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
eace:


----------



## Manal2015

Filled the survey.


----------



## Gadget Guru

As per the survey, I can hardly see anyone receiving UID in July pending EOIs from June. Anyone would like to share his thoughts?


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> Hi rajaramwork
> I have submitted my EOI in May 12 (Offshore), did not heard anything back. So If you have submitted your EOI on 22 June, I think you should chill and relaxed until September last (just my assumption) as lot of offshore applicants who has submitted EOI from March-April are not decided anything.
> 
> Regarding your query I would say you are lucky if DHA will respond you back saying We have received your updated documents. They are indeed very slow in response.
> So I think you should stay relaxed. As I my self has waited for around 55 days hearing back nothing.


Dear Friend! Thanks for your response.
Yes you are right in the " Time Frame " of Invitation after EOI. I'm aware , it will take me to wait for at least 80 days from the date of EOI as a Offshore applicant.

Also, Today I received an email confirming that " My documents were added in to my case" from GTI support office.

Hope the best ! Thanks for your valuable response mate.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Sunpreet said:


> Hello rajaramwork
> 
> Well, there is no other confirmation that you will receive at this moment apart from the auto-generated email. You will have to wait until the department comment on your EOI. In my case, I did the same as you did. Later on, I got the reply asking for further info. At that stage, I just simply submitted all that was asked for, and afterward I received the UID.
> In my opinion, the CV you attach while filling in the EOI form along with the other question are the deciding factors. Just wait and watch for the time being. However, feel free to keep on adding as much info. as you want, but all you will receive is an automated response at this moment.
> 
> All the best!!!!


Dear Sunpreet,
Thanks for your response mate. Your information's are the steps for new pupils in this forum. God Bless you.

By the by , i have received an email confirming that additional documents were added to my case"

My question is" Have you receive the same? actually i submitted my documents in my own decision.


----------



## Bayleaf

Gadget Guru said:


> As per the survey, I can hardly see anyone receiving UID in July pending EOIs from June. Anyone would like to share his thoughts?


Maybe bars are getting higher?
Based on the survey response, there are still 6 people submitted EOI in May still haven't received UID


----------



## Mohammad1364

*Global Talet Visa*

Hi,

I have two questions.

1) If I submit EOI for "Global Talent Visa" and it gets rejection, can I immediately lodge a "Distinguish talent visa"? I can apply for distinguished but I think Global is faster.

2) My salary is around AU141K and it should be around 153K. As I graduated 4 years ago, can I show an advertisement for an associate professor and claim that I can achieve this salary soon?


----------



## GTI2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Friend! Thanks for your response.
> Yes you are right in the " Time Frame " of Invitation after EOI. I'm aware , it will take me to wait for at least 80 days from the date of EOI as a Offshore applicant.
> 
> Also, Today I received an email confirming that " My documents were added in to my case" from GTI support office.
> 
> Hope the best ! Thanks for your valuable response mate.


Dear rajaramwork
That great. After how many days DHA responded you back stating that " My documents were added in to my case"
Wish you my best of luck.


----------



## Yuki_CC

*Yuki_CC*



Bayleaf said:


> In the EOI form, there's this question:
> _Currently living in Australia?
> Yes
> No_
> 
> Hi Bro,
> 
> I saw this question and selected yes, cause I thought they mean were you living in AU usually? As I lived in AU in past 5 years, so I selected yes, but actually I'm offshore now. Is that matters? Will they consider me as onshore? Or will it affect me to apply 124 in future?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Yuki_CC

Bayleaf said:


> In the EOI form, there's this question:
> _Currently living in Australia?
> Yes
> No_
> 
> eace:


Hi Bro,

I saw this question and selected yes, cause I thought they mean were you living in AU usually? As I lived in AU in past 5 years, so I selected yes, but actually I'm offshore now. Is that matters? Will they consider me as onshore? Or will it affect me to apply 124 in future?

Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

Yuki_CC said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I saw this question and selected yes, cause I thought they mean were you living in AU usually? As I lived in AU in past 5 years, so I selected yes, but actually I'm offshore now. Is that matters? Will they consider me as onshore? Or will it affect me to apply 124 in future?
> 
> Thanks


Judging from the fact that there was a period *off-shore* EOIs were barely been processed, I suspect that question was meant to decide who's on-shore or off-shore. As I'm not working for the Department of Home Affairs, I don't know what will be the impact or if there's any impact. If you are concerned, perhaps you can email to the global talent email.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
eace:


----------



## Yalem

*Global Talent Visa*

Hi everyone,

I am a PhD holder in public health with good statistical and data science experience in clinical and public health in research and academia, including teaching, database management, big and complex data analysis and research. I am working in a highly diversified and dynamic working environment. Also, I have experience in Africa and Australia health care area. 
Currently working in the university as a postdoctoral fellow. I also have around 30 publication. 

I need a suggestion in which area (data science or MedTech) will be the best fit to apply visa subclass 858. 

Thank you


----------



## sonhcnet

Yalem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a PhD holder in public health with good statistical and data science experience in clinical and public health in research and academia, including teaching, database management, big and complex data analysis and research. I am working in a highly diversified and dynamic working environment. Also, I have experience in Africa and Australia health care area.
> Currently working in the university as a postdoctoral fellow. I also have around 30 publication.
> 
> I need a suggestion in which area (data science or MedTech) will be the best fit to apply visa subclass 858.
> 
> Thank you


A postdoc with 30 publications is outstanding. My impression is that you have focused more on data science, so there you go? Once you EOI, let swim in this thread with us


----------



## sonhcnet

Bayleaf said:


> Judging from the fact that there was a period *off-shore* EOIs were barely been processed, I suspect that question was meant to decide who's on-shore or off-shore. As I'm not working for the Department of Home Affairs, I don't know what will be the impact or if there's any impact. If you are concerned, perhaps you can email to the global talent email.
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> eace:


Well, I think that the question "Currently living in Australia?" initially means "Are you an Australian resident?". If you are just visiting Austrlia on a short trip and fill the EOI there, I suspect you could choose "Yes" to the question. 

However, with the border closure, your current location becomes more important (imagine your visa expires when the border is open again)


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTI2020 said:


> Dear rajaramwork
> That great. After how many days DHA responded you back stating that " My documents were added in to my case"
> Wish you my best of luck.


Dear Friend,
I submitted the documents on 3rd of july 2020, now i received the confirmation mail of "added my documents" today 8th of july 2020 from GTI support team.


----------



## Eddi86

Visa Granted
Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July


----------



## kennyhuge

Eddi86 said:


> Visa Granted
> Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
> Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July


Wow, congratulations mate! When did you received the UID?


----------



## sage_004

Hi,

Can some tell me in the Current annual salary (AUD) field, did you guys write the base salary or also included super in this?


----------



## Sunpreet

Eddi86 said:


> Visa Granted
> Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
> Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July


Congrats!!!!

Would you mind sharing your timeline and profile?

Thanks.


----------



## randomizer

sage_004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some tell me in the Current annual salary (AUD) field, did you guys write the base salary or also included super in this?


You can see what you can include here: https://www.fwc.gov.au/unfair-dismi...reshold is,high income threshold was $148,700.


----------



## Yenaro

Hey folks, have you heard anyone who has received an invitation after 1st July 2020?


----------



## HRS123

*reference letter*

Hi there
I submitted the EOI for Global talent program yesterday. My question is that in the form they have asked about nominator. Should I submit some reference letter or 1000 form to support EOI?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bayleaf

Yenaro said:


> Hey folks, have you heard anyone who has received an invitation after 1st July 2020?


4 people based on my survey.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Yenaro

Great effort Bayleaf 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mohsenkh

Hi all,
I lodged my 124 visa 90 days ago (Medical clearance 70 days ago, no outstanding requirements anymore), but was not granted yet. I have seen some people were granted who lodged 124 after me. Do you think that it is normal?


----------



## HRS123

*124*

124 858


----------



## tariqnawazkhan

Thanks for the Update


----------



## Mohsenkh

Eddi86 said:


> Visa Granted
> Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
> Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July


Congratulations, 124 or 858 ?


----------



## Eddi86

kennyhuge said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
> Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations mate! When did you received the UID?
Click to expand...

Received EOI end of May


----------



## HRS123

Hi there
I submitted the EOI for Global talent program yesterday. My question is that in the form they have asked about nominator. Should I submit some reference letter or 1000 form to support EOI?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HRS123

Eddi86 said:


> Received EOI end of May


Congrats. Have you submitted the reference letter to support EOI?


----------



## Eddi86

Sunpreet said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> Submitted application 16 June, received medical request and couple of other documents which was already submitted.
> Medical on 1st July, Medical uploaded on 6th July and granted on 7th July
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your timeline and profile?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

EOI submitted in May. EOI accepted after 8 days. Lodge 858 on 16 June, medical requested 16 June, 
Agtech, last semester of PhD with 20+ publications. 
Several international conferences and awards.


----------



## Eddi86

HRS123 said:


> Hi there
> I submitted the EOI for Global talent program yesterday. My question is that in the form they have asked about nominator. Should I submit some reference letter or 1000 form to support EOI?
> Thanks in advance.


Form 1000 is MUST. For May reference letter from the nominator and reference letter from other professor(s)/higher rank individuals from company of your field.


----------



## Sunpreet

HRS123 said:


> Hi there
> I submitted the EOI for Global talent program yesterday. My question is that in the form they have asked about nominator. Should I submit some reference letter or 1000 form to support EOI?
> Thanks in advance.


Form 1000 is required at the time of lodging the visa. 
Letter of reference and the name of the nominator are more than enough at the EOI stage. 

All the best!!!


----------



## Eddi86

HRS123 said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received EOI end of May
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Have you submitted the reference letter to support EOI?
Click to expand...

If they ask you can submit. Reference letter is not necessary at the EOI stage


----------



## HRS123

Eddi86 said:


> Form 1000 is MUST. For May reference letter from the nominator and reference letter from other professor(s)/higher rank individuals from company of your field.


Sorry I didn't get the point For EOi Should I have to submit form 1000 and reference letter ? Or is it requirement for immi account?


----------



## HRS123

Eddi86 said:


> If they ask you can submit. Reference letter is not necessary at the EOI stage


ok Thanks


----------



## rajaramwork\

Sunpreet said:


> Form 1000 is required at the time of lodging the visa.
> Letter of reference and the name of the nominator are more than enough at the EOI stage.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hi, I have entered my Nominator Name and his designation in the contact form.
is it necessary to submit the reference letter from nominator ? while at EOI submission stage?


----------



## 10yearsinaus

Hi,
My medical came back as "Health clearance provided" yesterday, but on immi, under actions it still shows arrange medical.. does anyone know if that is normal or if I should somehow alert them to the fact that the medicals are complete?
Under application is shows further assessment (but has done prior to me completing medicals).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunpreet

rajaramwork\ said:


> Hi, I have entered my Nominator Name and his designation in the contact form.
> is it necessary to submit the reference letter from nominator ? while at EOI submission stage?


Hi.

It is not necessary. Now you must wait for the response from the global talent team. If they will ask for further info. they might ask for the letter of reference.
The best thing you can do for the time being is that you can arrange the letter of reference so that you can use it later on if required. 

All the best!!!


----------



## rajaramwork\

Sunpreet said:


> Hi.
> 
> It is not necessary. Now you must wait for the response from the global talent team. If they will ask for further info. they might ask for the letter of reference.
> The best thing you can do for the time being is that you can arrange the letter of reference so that you can use it later on if required.
> 
> All the best!!!


Oh thanks mate!

Nominator letter of reference and form 1000 both are same?


----------



## 10yearsinaus

*Health Clearance Provided*

Hi,
My medical came back as "Health clearance provided" yesterday, but on immi, under actions it still shows arrange medical.. does anyone know if that is normal or if I should somehow alert them to the fact that the medicals are complete?
Under application is shows further assessment (but has done prior to me completing medicals).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## small munene

rajaramwork\ said:


> Sunpreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> It is not necessary. Now you must wait for the response from the global talent team. If they will ask for further info. they might ask for the letter of reference.
> The best thing you can do for the time being is that you can arrange the letter of reference so that you can use it later on if required.
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks mate!
> 
> Nominator letter of reference and form 1000 both are same?
Click to expand...

They arent same and you dont need them. You only need them during visa application. I have realised people piling and sending in alot of documents take long to hear from officers.


----------



## sonhcnet

10yearsinaus said:


> Hi,
> My medical came back as "Health clearance provided" yesterday, but on immi, under actions it still shows arrange medical.. does anyone know if that is normal or if I should somehow alert them to the fact that the medicals are complete?
> Under application is shows further assessment (but has done prior to me completing medicals).
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats on making it to this step. Can you please share your profile (dates of EOI and UID, and some details of your background?)


----------



## oliver77

Submit EOI to Global Talent: 6th May 2020;
Request for more information regarding EOI: 12:30 pm, 7th May 2020;
Got an invitation to apply 858: 3:39 pm, 7th May 2020;

Submit full 858 application through Immiaccount: 11th June 2020;
Request for health examination, more documents and get bridging visa: 11th June 2020;
Health examination was done and requested document was submitted on 16th June and health check was cleared on 18th June.
Visa granted: 1:05 pm, 9th July 2020.

Good luck everyone,


----------



## Eddi86

HRS123 said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1000 is MUST. For May reference letter from the nominator and reference letter from other professor(s)/higher rank individuals from company of your field.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't get the point For EOi Should I have to submit form 1000 and reference letter ? Or is it requirement for immi account?
Click to expand...

Apologies for the confusion. Form 1000 is compulsory when you will lodge your visa application. You dont need form 1000 for the EOI. Once you got Unique Identifier number you will submit form 1000, reference letter from the nominator and reference letter from the other professor(s) or industry specialists of your area to support your application.


----------



## small munene

oliver77 said:


> Submit EOI to Global Talent: 6th May 2020;
> Request for more information regarding EOI: 12:30 pm, 7th May 2020;
> Got an invitation to apply 858: 3:39 pm, 7th May 2020;
> 
> Submit full 858 application through Immiaccount: 11th June 2020;
> Request for health examination, more documents and get bridging visa: 11th June 2020;
> Health examination was done and requested document was submitted on 16th June and health check was cleared on 18th June.
> Visa granted: 1:05 pm, 9th July 2020.
> 
> Good luck everyone,


How long did your medical take to appear in immi after examination at the clinic?


----------



## Ethika

Do anyone know that aside from being an Aus PR or citizen, is there specific requirement to be a nominator? I read from the website the person has to have "national reputation" but this is pretty vague. I'm working in academia but not sure who can be my nominator.


----------



## Sunpreet

Ethika said:


> Do anyone know that aside from being an Aus PR or citizen, is there specific requirement to be a nominator? I read from the website the person has to have "national reputation" but this is pretty vague. I'm working in academia but not sure who can be my nominator.



Hi this is a very broad question. But I can answer it only from an academic point of view. 
There are ways you can justify the prominence.

1. Academic Position: Lecturer, Senior Lecturer, A/Professor, Professor. The higher the better.
2. Number of Citations, h-index, i-index, etc.
3. No. of grants, total amount earned in grants.
4. Master/Ph.D. supervision experience.
5. His/Her qualifications.
6. His/Her collaborations.
7. Awards earned etc.

I hope this is helpful!!!!

All the best!!!


----------



## 10yearsinaus

sonhcnet said:


> Congrats on making it to this step. Can you please share your profile (dates of EOI and UID, and some details of your background?)


Hi, 

I have applied through the Fintech stream. I do not hold a degree, but have 20 years business experience, 10 of which in project management. I have managed projects that are a first in our industry and are cutting edge globally.

I have been living in Australia for the past 10+ years and purchased a house here 5+ years ago, so I can easily demonstrate that I can support myself. I am currently earning above the salary threshold.

My Timeline is as follows:
Contacted by the department of Home Affairs: January (I thought that I wouldn't qualify, so I didn't submit an EOI for months).
Submitted EOI: 12th May (I simply submitted my CV as I didn't think I would qualify without Publications..Dept asked for more info same day)
Submitted further information for EOI: 5th June (this included high level overview of a few projects, a professional and personal summary)
Received invitation to apply: 5th June (within the hour)
Submitted application: 18th June 
Request for Health examination: 18th June
Medical completed: 7th July
Medical Clearance provided through Immi: 8th July

Now I am trying to be patient while I wait for a response


----------



## 10yearsinaus

Mine was the following day.


----------



## Yenaro

10yearsinaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through the Fintech stream. I do not hold a degree, but have 20 years business experience, 10 of which in project management. I have managed projects that are a first in our industry and are cutting edge globally.
> 
> I have been living in Australia for the past 10+ years and purchased a house here 5+ years ago, so I can easily demonstrate that I can support myself. I am currently earning above the salary threshold.
> 
> My Timeline is as follows:
> Contacted by the department of Home Affairs: January (I thought that I wouldn't qualify, so I didn't submit an EOI for months).
> Submitted EOI: 12th May (I simply submitted my CV as I didn't think I would qualify without Publications..Dept asked for more info same day)
> Submitted further information for EOI: 5th June (this included high level overview of a few projects, a professional and personal summary)
> Received invitation to apply: 5th June (within the hour)
> Submitted application: 18th June
> Request for Health examination: 18th June
> Medical completed: 7th July
> Medical Clearance provided through Immi: 8th July
> 
> Now I am trying to be patient while I wait for a response


Interesting experience. . . That confirms the officers look at the applications case by case.
Congratulation.


----------



## sonhcnet

10yearsinaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through the Fintech stream. I do not hold a degree, but have 20 years business experience, 10 of which in project management. I have managed projects that are a first in our industry and are cutting edge globally.
> 
> I have been living in Australia for the past 10+ years and purchased a house here 5+ years ago, so I can easily demonstrate that I can support myself. I am currently earning above the salary threshold.
> 
> My Timeline is as follows:
> Contacted by the department of Home Affairs: January (I thought that I wouldn't qualify, so I didn't submit an EOI for months).
> Submitted EOI: 12th May (I simply submitted my CV as I didn't think I would qualify without Publications..Dept asked for more info same day)
> Submitted further information for EOI: 5th June (this included high level overview of a few projects, a professional and personal summary)
> Received invitation to apply: 5th June (within the hour)
> Submitted application: 18th June
> Request for Health examination: 18th June
> Medical completed: 7th July
> Medical Clearance provided through Immi: 8th July
> 
> Now I am trying to be patient while I wait for a response


Interesting, first time seen a case initially contacted by the DHA, not the other way around. All the best mate.


----------



## kundikoi

sonhcnet said:


> Interesting, first time seen a case initially contacted by the DHA, not the other way around. All the best mate.


nothing to read into it - it must've been a similar spam email that I've received from them while in the middle of the process with UID already received. :confused2:

they mustve mass-mailed everybody in AUS on a particular visa class. :eyebrows:


----------



## Ethika

Sunpreet said:


> Hi this is a very broad question. But I can answer it only from an academic point of view.
> There are ways you can justify the prominence.
> 
> 1. Academic Position: Lecturer, Senior Lecturer, A/Professor, Professor. The higher the better.
> 2. Number of Citations, h-index, i-index, etc.
> 3. No. of grants, total amount earned in grants.
> 4. Master/Ph.D. supervision experience.
> 5. His/Her qualifications.
> 6. His/Her collaborations.
> 7. Awards earned etc.
> 
> I hope this is helpful!!!!
> 
> All the best!!!


Thanks for the information!
And do you know if the nominator has to have publication with me?


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*Hello All
So, I have got a local official state police clearance certificate from India, will that be ok, to apply ?
As PCC is taking time.
Also, this local official state police clearance certificate is in Hindi, so we get it in English and get certified copy and also did STATUTORY DECLARATION of it.
Will that be ok for Aus Immigration ?
Please advise.*


----------



## Ghoshd

For document attachment section, ‘Nomination for distinguished talent and associated documents’ do we need to provide:-
Evidence of nominators PR or citizenship
Documenation of nominators national reputation to the chosen field? - Is this a letter from nominator about his profile sufficient?


----------



## Sunpreet

Ethika said:


> Thanks for the information!
> And do you know if the nominator has to have publication with me?


No, it is not necessary. However, the nominator must comment on the application of your work in your mentioned field.

For instance, my research is on watermarking which is widely used in cybersecurity. So my nominator in cybersecurity agreed that my work is within the sector and then backed it up with his statement on form 1000. 

I do not have any publication with my nominator, however, we are in the same school in my university. Even though, he can still comment on my work as he is an expert in the field.

All the best!!!


----------



## bigle

Hello guys, 

Have you ever seen any one aged more than 55, get this visa?


----------



## NB

aleemi.tnd said:


> *Hello All
> So, I have got a local official state police clearance certificate from India, will that be ok, to apply ?
> As PCC is taking time.
> Also, this local official state police clearance certificate is in Hindi, so we get it in English and get certified copy and also did STATUTORY DECLARATION of it.
> Will that be ok for Aus Immigration ?
> Please advise.*


This certificate from local police station is not useful 
You have to get the certificate from the passport office or local consulate if you are out of india

Cheers


----------



## aleemi.tnd

*No, actually this is for spouse who is residing in India, we got for her the local state police clearance.*


----------



## rsharmam

Any idea what is the processing timeline of 124 offshore visa


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Hi, is there anyone who have submitted EOI and completed PhD or Masters by research more than 3 years ago and working in a industry.


----------



## Ghoshd

In ImmiAccount document upload section Academic transcript and education degree is mentioned twice in ‘Evidencevof Achievement’ & ‘language ability’ do we need to upload twice?


----------



## Gadget Guru

It seems GTI program has slow down, can't see invites for people waiting for long time. I've been waiting for around a month now, anyone has any update on this?


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> It seems GTI program has slow down, can't see invites for people waiting for long time. I've been waiting for around a month now, anyone has any update on this?


From what I can see even those who were not even remotely eligible have applied
This has clogged the system

Cheers


----------



## Yenaro

NB said:


> From what I can see even those who were not even remotely eligible have applied
> This has clogged the system
> 
> Cheers


True.


----------



## wali_u

NB said:


> From what I can see even those who were not even remotely eligible have applied
> This has clogged the system
> 
> Cheers


If that was the situation than they could have started rejecting the EOIs as well. Wonder why there are no updates on that front.


----------



## sonhcnet

wali_u said:


> If that was the situation than they could have started rejecting the EOIs as well. Wonder why there are no updates on that front.


Perhaps that will prevent ineligible candiates from submitting another EOI again and again (because it is free), and only prospective cadidates (e.g, outstanding PhD students in their last year) will be notified about their rejection and encouraged to resubmit EOI in near future.

My impression is that, without a proper initial screening/filter, the open and free EOI would cause a mess (even without this covid thing).


----------



## Yenaro

sonhcnet said:


> Perhaps that will prevent ineligible candiates from submitting another EOI again and again (because it is free), and only prospective cadidates (e.g, outstanding PhD students in their last year) will be notified about their rejection and encouraged to resubmit EOI in near future.
> 
> My impression is that, without a proper initial screening/filter, the open and free EOI would cause a mess (even without this covid thing).



.... and exhausted many case officers with ineligible applications. The issue is many people submitted without referring to the minimum acceptable requirements which GTI program made it clear for everyone. YOU HAVE TO BE A DISTINGUISHED TALENT !


----------



## sonhcnet

Yenaro said:


> sonhcnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that will prevent ineligible candiates from submitting another EOI again and again (because it is free), and only prospective cadidates (e.g, outstanding PhD students in their last year) will be notified about their rejection and encouraged to resubmit EOI in near future.
> 
> My impression is that, without a proper initial screening/filter, the open and free EOI would cause a mess (even without this covid thing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and exhausted many case officers with ineligible applications. The issue is many people submitted without referring to the minimum acceptable requirements which GTI program made it clear for everyone. YOU HAVE TO BE A DISTINGUISHED TALENT !
Click to expand...

It is hard to blame anyone who want to express their interest, because it is their right (and hope) to do so. It is just that DHA needs to improve the EOI platform and regulations so that only prospective candidates are encouraged to proceed. Perhaps they need to provide a tool for qualitative self-assessment for this kind of visa.


----------



## Hiesenberg

sonhcnet said:


> Perhaps that will prevent ineligible candiates from submitting another EOI again and again (because it is free), and only prospective cadidates (e.g, outstanding PhD students in their last year) will be notified about their rejection and encouraged to resubmit EOI in near future.
> 
> My impression is that, without a proper initial screening/filter, the open and free EOI would cause a mess (even without this covid thing).


Yes, I also think that the EOI form is poorly designed. Or, initially it was designed only to attract the applicants who are earning more than Fairwork threshold. And, later extended to include Masters and PhDs.

It is difficult to assess the recent Masters graduate or Phd (to be) graduates only based on 750 character description they have made. And all the "internationally recognised" is vague.

A couple of ways to make the application process managable would be:
1. Introducing some threshold such as grades during Masters, and number of publications etc and including the "grades", "awards" and "number ofr publications" explicitly in the form (rather than within the CV) for the assessor shortlist the applicants easily.
2. Rather than inviting right away, fortnightly or monthly invitation to the ones which the department thinks "Distinguished" and informing the least attractive to apply after the change in their status (eg improving the publication track, or proof of a better paying job or so on)


----------



## completenonsensewhat

While I agree that many people might have submitted the UID, it's up to the government to have an auto-reply that makes the candidate experience better. They can add information on whether they will get back if the application is unsuccessful.

That said, I've made a rudimentary eligibility form: https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/global-talent-independent-eligibility-calculator/

One can use this to gauge the likelihood of getting an invitation in the program. We've also had non-degree holders getting an invitation, which is very good to see. 

I'll also try to work on a data dashboard of sorts based on Bayleafs Survey results once I find more time. I think this information then should be enough for anyone who wants to apply.


----------



## Yenaro

sonhcnet said:


> It is hard to blame anyone who want to express their interest, because it is their right (and hope) to do so. It is just that DHA needs to improve the EOI platform and regulations so that only prospective candidates are encouraged to proceed. Perhaps they need to provide a tool for qualitative self-assessment for this kind of visa.


No blaming @ sonhcnet . . it is a self-decision for individuals and a common sense matter . . do I me the requirements OR not . .


----------



## sonhcnet

completenonsensewhat said:


> While I agree that many people might have submitted the UID, it's up to the government to have an auto-reply that makes the candidate experience better. They can add information on whether they will get back if the application is unsuccessful.
> 
> That said, I've made a rudimentary eligibility form: https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/global-talent-independent-eligibility-calculator/
> 
> One can use this to gauge the likelihood of getting an invitation in the program. We've also had non-degree holders getting an invitation, which is very good to see.
> 
> I'll also try to work on a data dashboard of sorts based on Bayleafs Survey results once I find more time. I think this information then should be enough for anyone who wants to apply.


Nice job. This is what DHA should add in the EOI platform. At least, it gives some self-evaluation of your profile. 

PS. I tried the form, postive outcome at the moment 😀


----------



## sonhcnet

completenonsensewhat said:


> While I agree that many people might have submitted the UID, it's up to the government to have an auto-reply that makes the candidate experience better. They can add information on whether they will get back if the application is unsuccessful.
> 
> That said, I've made a rudimentary eligibility form: https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/global-talent-independent-eligibility-calculator/
> 
> One can use this to gauge the likelihood of getting an invitation in the program. We've also had non-degree holders getting an invitation, which is very good to see.
> 
> I'll also try to work on a data dashboard of sorts based on Bayleafs Survey results once I find more time. I think this information then should be enough for anyone who wants to apply.



In term of PhD holder a bit more than 3yrs, is the salary threshold of 150k justified? 

Let say someone just got PhD, typically his/her salary around 100k. Do you think they can make it to 150k in 3 years? Not just it is impossible in academia, but is it possible in industry?


----------



## newmember24

Even a PhD candidate close to submission (within 6 months) will never earn 150K...(unless he/she is a part time student working as a RA/other in the meantime)


----------



## completenonsensewhat

sonhcnet said:


> In term of PhD holder a bit more than 3yrs, is the salary threshold of 150k justified?
> 
> Let say someone just got PhD, typically his/her salary around 100k. Do you think they can make it to 150k in 3 years? Not just it is impossible in academia, but is it possible in industry?


That's why the PhD without a salary of 150k gets equal weight. If you are a PhD, then you already have excellent chances of getting a UID.


----------



## Gadget Guru

If all PhD students start applying, there would be no invitations left for others.




completenonsensewhat said:


> sonhcnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In term of PhD holder a bit more than 3yrs, is the salary threshold of 150k justified?
> 
> Let say someone just got PhD, typically his/her salary around 100k. Do you think they can make it to 150k in 3 years? Not just it is impossible in academia, but is it possible in industry?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the PhD without a salary of 150k gets equal weight. If you are a PhD, then you already have excellent chances of getting a UID.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bayleaf

Thanks to all who filled out my survey, I have now collected more than 100 responses! That’s like 2% of 5000! :clap2:

I haven’t heard back from survey respondents lately, hope to hear some good news from you all so that I can update my spreadsheet 

Based on my survey:
All on-shore EOI submissions *before May* have received the UID :clap2:
As for on-shore EOI submissions *in May*, there are still 7 people waiting for UID :ranger:
As for on-shore EOI submissions *in June*, 33 out of 35 people are still waiting for UID 

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## sonhcnet

completenonsensewhat said:


> sonhcnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In term of PhD holder a bit more than 3yrs, is the salary threshold of 150k justified?
> 
> Let say someone just got PhD, typically his/her salary around 100k. Do you think they can make it to 150k in 3 years? Not just it is impossible in academia, but is it possible in industry?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the PhD without a salary of 150k gets equal weight. If you are a PhD, then you already have excellent chances of getting a UID.
Click to expand...

Not quite for everyone. A 10 years PhD would be expected to meet a salary more or less the threshold. 

But for 5 years or so PhD, it is beyond the 3yrs condition and usually below 150k as well, so there is a bit disadvantage.


----------



## sonhcnet

newmember24 said:


> Even a PhD candidate close to submission (within 6 months) will never earn 150K...(unless he/she is a part time student working as a RA/other in the meantime)


Wow, can you tell where a part-time RA can possibly earn 150k?


----------



## randomizer

sonhcnet said:


> In term of PhD holder a bit more than 3yrs, is the salary threshold of 150k justified?
> 
> Let say someone just got PhD, typically his/her salary around 100k. Do you think they can make it to 150k in 3 years? Not just it is impossible in academia, but is it possible in industry?


Definitely possible in industry.


----------



## sjadhao

Hello Everyone,

I am a PhD student at QUT, Brisbane, Australia and in the last year of my PhD (Thesis submission due in 7 months). I wish to submit an application for Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program.

I have a few questions:
1) My thesis submission date is due in 6 months, 25 days. So while applying, should I say I am submitting my thesis wthin the next 6 months? OR should wait for one more month to apply.

2) If you don't receive a unique identifier number, When we can apply again or how much time you need to wait before applying again.

Thank you in Advance,

Sudhir Jadhao
Bio: 11 publication as the second author, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master


----------



## Yenaro

sonhcnet said:


> Wow, can you tell where a part-time RA can possibly earn 150k?


I know a person who is doing casual and teaching at few institutes, He is making over 150K but this is not common. It is possible for rare cases in Academia unless the person is full time and in a high position (management)


----------



## Gadget Guru

You should wait for a month for a safer side. Don't take risk just for 25 days.


sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a PhD student at QUT, Brisbane, Australia and in the last year of my PhD (Thesis submission due in 7 months). I wish to submit an application for Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) My thesis submission date is due in 6 months, 25 days. So while applying, should I say I am submitting my thesis wthin the next 6 months? OR should wait for one more month to apply.
> 
> 2) If you don't receive a unique identifier number, When we can apply again or how much time you need to wait before applying again.
> 
> Thank you in Advance,
> 
> Sudhir Jadhao
> Bio: 11 publication as the second author, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master


----------



## sonhcnet

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a PhD student at QUT, Brisbane, Australia and in the last year of my PhD (Thesis submission due in 7 months). I wish to submit an application for Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) My thesis submission date is due in 6 months, 25 days. So while applying, should I say I am submitting my thesis wthin the next 6 months? OR should wait for one more month to apply.
> 
> 2) If you don't receive a unique identifier number, When we can apply again or how much time you need to wait before applying again.
> 
> Thank you in Advance,
> 
> Sudhir Jadhao
> Bio: 11 publication as the second author, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master



1) You need a letter from your Uni confirming that you will submit your thesis in *less* than 6 months (as required in the EOI form)

2) Advices from other peers, there nothing stops you from submitting another EOI. However, it is only recommended if your circumstance has changed (e.g, you get your PhD degree, or have a few more publications etc)

By the way, your profile looks good (oustanding if there a few publications as first author), so gather your documents and submit an EOI.


----------



## sjadhao

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a PhD student at QUT, Brisbane, Australia and in the last year of my PhD (Thesis submission due in 7 months). I wish to submit an application for Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) My thesis submission date is due in 6 months, 25 days. So while applying, should I say I am submitting my thesis wthin the next 6 months? OR should wait for one more month to apply.
> 
> 2) If you don't receive a unique identifier number, When we can apply again or how much time you need to wait before applying again.
> 
> Thank you in Advance,
> 
> Sudhir Jadhao
> Bio: 4 years of industry experience, 11 publication as the second author, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master


+4 years of industry experience


----------



## melbourne2

Just an update on timings. Did our medical on 2nd July and it was marked as cleared on ImmiAccount on the 6th. Application status hasn’t changed from received. Submitted on 16th June.


----------



## trienchieu12

From a friend of friends
Sector Energy and Mining Technology, offshore 124, many Q1 Papers, international awards and conferences.
Timeline
April 19: Search Global Talent Officer is in charge of the area where he lives and contacts them via Linkedin
04/22: No response GTO should submit EOI via Contact form. In the afternoon of the same day, GTO reply sent CV to review or submit EOI ��
12/06: Receive an invitation + Unique identifier number
June 19: Lodge records on ImmiAccount. There is no Police check of any country at this time.
06/29: Medical check the whole family
July 10: There are enough Police Check countries. Update the profile on ImmiAccount according to S56 request.
10/07: Granted


----------



## mutapha

I am not sure that all of you are aware of FOI about GTI program, but there are two seemingly official FOI about this being released. One (FA 20/01/01225) states that there are 397 lodged applications and 227 granted visas as of 31 Jan 20020, and the other (FA 20/05/00864) has 324 lodged applications and 277 granted visas as of 30 Apr 2020.

Clearly, there are discrepancies here.


----------



## Bayleaf

mutapha said:


> I am not sure that all of you are aware of FOI about GTI program, but there are two seemingly official FOI about this being released. One (FA 20/01/01225) states that there are 397 lodged applications and 227 granted visas as of 31 Jan 20020, and the other (FA 20/05/00864) has 324 lodged applications and 277 granted visas as of 30 Apr 2020.
> 
> Clearly, there are discrepancies here.


I think perhaps you misread the documents. (Or perhaps I misread the documents?)

In FA 20/01/01225, a total of *397* applications were *lodged* for visa 124&858, and *227* of these were *granted* as of 30th January 2020. (Starting date unknown)

In FA 20/05/00864, pg 1 of the pdf, a total of *726* applications were *lodged* for visa 189&190 under the visa sub-type “Global Talent (Independent)”, and *504* of these were *granted* between 1/1/2019 to 30/4/2020. I think in your post you forgot to include the number in subclass 190.

Do keep in mind that the document FA 20/05/00864 did not state the number of applications lodged and visas granted for visa 124&858.

Just a friendly reminder regarding the Global Talent Program: 
As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “_Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent._”

eace:


----------



## asdbob

Hi, I’m a PhD student in ICT but I only have four publications (but all first author), am I eligible for the GTI program? I also have a full scholarship and just received a offer with 100k salary, but I’m worried that my publication is not enough


----------



## Mike0307

I got an invitation from 22 June. I lodged application but still waiting for police check in Japan ( it takes 2-3 months). I do not know why it takes very long. Do you have any experience with police certificate in Japan? Thank you


----------



## Ghoshd

Can we merge all the awards into one pdf and upload or do we need to upload individual awards?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Ghoshd said:


> Can we merge all the awards into one pdf and upload or do we need to upload individual awards?


Merge into one file pls. One file of awards, one file of publication. One file of travel history for studies/conferences etc. one file work experience


----------



## Yenaro

Mike0307 said:


> I got an invitation from 22 June. I lodged application but still waiting for police check in Japan ( it takes 2-3 months). I do not know why it takes very long. Do you have any experience with police certificate in Japan? Thank you


Hi Mike, could you tell us more about your profile.
When did you submit your EOI as well..


----------



## Ghoshd

adnanfaroq86 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we merge all the awards into one pdf and upload or do we need to upload individual awards?
> 
> 
> 
> Merge into one file pls. One file of awards, one file of publication. One file of travel history for studies/conferences etc. one file work experience
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for prompt response. 🙏


----------



## Mike0307

Yenaro said:


> Hi Mike, could you tell us more about your profile.
> When did you submit your EOI as well..


I submitted EOI from 27 April; Received 1st contact: 5 May for further document and received invitation in 22 June
Sector: Energy and Mining
Onshore applicant, recent master graduate and now is PhD student. 
01 paper, 01 conference and some awards.


----------



## Ghoshd

Do we need to upload 45mm*35 mm photo in immiaccount, if yes then in which section.

The photo requirement was mentioned in the invitation email of GTO.

Thanks.


----------



## Yuki_CC

Dear all,

Do you know how to apply AFP(Australia Police check) overseas?
the link provided not works.


----------



## Ghoshd

Yuki_CC said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Do you know how to apply AFP(Australia Police check) overseas?
> the link provided not works.


Online application

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks


----------



## trienchieu12

Ghoshd said:


> Do we need to upload 45mm*35 mm photo in immiaccount, if yes then in which section.
> 
> The photo requirement was mentioned in the invitation email of GTO.
> 
> Thanks.


No mate


----------



## Ghoshd

trienchieu12 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to upload 45mm*35 mm photo in immiaccount, if yes then in which section.
> 
> The photo requirement was mentioned in the invitation email of GTO.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No mate
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## Nana689

Is there anyone here receive invitation/GTO responses after 01 July 2020? Thank you.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Nana689 said:


> Is there anyone here receive invitation/GTO responses after 01 July 2020? Thank you.


Dear Friend, 
Many of the applicants were received after July , i have been noticed in some blogs.( Onshore applicants)


----------



## Nana689

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Friend,
> Many of the applicants were received after July , i have been noticed in some blogs.( Onshore applicants)


How long they have receive the invitation? I submitted a contact form over 2 week but not received any response yet.


----------



## Manal2015

I have also submitted EOI a week ago but no response yet


----------



## Manal2015

@Nana689 do you mind to share your profile?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Submitted EOI more than 1 month back, no response yet.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Nana689 said:


> How long they have receive the invitation? I submitted a contact form over 2 week but not received any response yet.


In my observation from this thread We have to wait atleast 8 weeks...


----------



## kennyhuge

Nana689 said:


> Is there anyone here receive invitation/GTO responses after 01 July 2020? Thank you.


As far as I know from Bayleaf's survey, some onshore applicants were invited. It's a bit slow compared to the ones before May 2020, in my opinion. 
However, the good news is that DHA has released the Australia’s 2020-21 Migration Program last Friday. According to that, the 2020 -21 size seems unchanged (ethosmigration*com*au/qa-on-migration-program-planning-and-delivery-2020-2021). 
I think (and hope) there will be many invitations (and may be rejections) for GTI EOIs this week :clap2::clap2:


----------



## milkytins

Please what is the hope for offshore applicants? I submitted my EOI application July 2nd.


----------



## trienchieu12

milkytins said:


> Please what is the hope for offshore applicants? I submitted my EOI application July 2nd.


Quite a few offshore applicants have received UID/grants recently so be optimistic, it might take longer than onshore.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. I completed medical checks today. Is there any way I can check if the result is OK? Because I submitted my application through the Global Contact form, so I cannot see my health result via immi account


----------



## NB

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I completed medical checks today. Is there any way I can check if the result is OK? Because I submitted my application through the Global Contact form, so I cannot see my health result via immi account


There is no other way of knowing your results 
You can ask the clinic and see if they will oblige you
(My clinic gave me a complete set of my results for my records)

You will have to wait for communication from DHA in case they find any abnormality 

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I completed medical checks today. Is there any way I can check if the result is OK? Because I submitted my application through the Global Contact form, so I cannot see my health result via immi account


I think you can check here
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## bigle

Hi guys, Did anyone get rejection in June? ( For any reasons ) If yes, how much Did it take for getting rejection?


----------



## GTI2020

*Regarding rejections*

Hi All
I was wondering did anyone received rejections during EOI recently. If yes, what was the reasons for the rejections?


----------



## Bayleaf

Nana689 said:


> Is there anyone here receive invitation/GTO responses after 01 July 2020? Thank you.


Based on my survey, there are 3 on-shore applicants and 1 off-shore applicant received UID in July.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## milkytins

Do we have any record of someone who got UID and paid for Visa but was denied visa?
If yes, was there any problem with the person's application?


----------



## milkytins

Do we have any record of someone who got UID and paid for Visa but was denied visa?
If yes, was there any problem with the person's application?


----------



## Sallybegan

*Error after submitting EOI*

Goodday mate,

I tried submitting EOI, but after clicking submit, my browser show uploading up to 13% and stops there. Then I got these messages "verification expired please check the box again" and "invalid captcha"

Please does anyone have similar experience.


----------



## Yuki_CC

Dear all,

I suddenly have a doubt whether the officer in DHA process the EOI application obeyed the submitted timeline sequences? Since I checked the survey and believe they might process the case randomly. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## Gadget Guru

What I've seen from the trend that they process cream layer of EOIs first.



Yuki_CC said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I suddenly have a doubt whether the officer in DHA process the EOI application obeyed the submitted timeline sequences? Since I checked the survey and believe they might process the case randomly. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## trienchieu12

milkytins said:


> Do we have any record of someone who got UID and paid for Visa but was denied visa?
> If yes, was there any problem with the person's application?


Health and character did not meet, unable to provide documents requested by CO


----------



## Bayleaf

Gadget Guru said:


> What I've seen from the trend that they process cream layer of EOIs first.
> 
> 
> Yuki_CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> I suddenly have a doubt whether the officer in DHA process the EOI application obeyed the submitted timeline sequences? Since I checked the survey and believe they might process the case randomly. Anyone has any idea?
Click to expand...

Agree. I feel like those who earn more than $148,700 and/or have many years of working experience are favoured.

For example in my survey, there's this applicant submitted EOI on 15th June and received UID on 19th June. The applicant's highest qualification is Master, having 10+ years working experience and earn more than $148,700.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## jan.kupka

Bayleaf said:


> Agree. I feel like those who earn more than $148,700 and/or have many years of working experience are favoured.
> 
> For example in my questionnaire, there's this applicant submitted EOI on 15th June and received UID on 19th June. The applicant's highest qualification is Master, having 10+ years working experience and earn more than $148,700.
> 
> ------------------------------​
> 
> eace:


Might anybody have idea how salary treshold works when coming from countries where $148,700 is close to impossible? I have 12 years in Cyber Security, highest qualification Masters, but outside Australia, working last 5 years on positions where relevant salary in Aus is above $148,700, but in Czech Republic salaries are lower and my $90,000 approx is way above average for my branch. Do they consider that country salaries are much lower in general? thanks


----------



## Yenaro

Bayleaf said:


> Agree. I feel like those who earn more than $148,700 and/or have many years of working experience are favoured.
> 
> For example in my survey, there's this applicant submitted EOI on 15th June and received UID on 19th June. The applicant's highest qualification is Master, having 10+ years working experience and earn more than $148,700.
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


For Salary above the threshold, it appears are prioritized at this stage and it depends how many applicants that already applied to GTI recetnly where their salaries are above the threshold. 
Also, few applicants in this thread either PhD graduates or master research gradates with a strong research profile who already got their UID. So the CO decides whether the applicant profile is solid enough to be considered as a distinguished tablet.


----------



## Yenaro

jan.kupka said:


> Might anybody have idea how salary treshold works when coming from countries where $148,700 is close to impossible? I have 12 years in Cyber Security, highest qualification Masters, but outside Australia, working last 5 years on positions where relevant salary in Aus is above $148,700, but in Czech Republic salaries are lower and my $90,000 approx is way above average for my branch. Do they consider that country salaries are much lower in general? thanks


if the salary is equal or greater than $148,700 annually(Australian Dollar) then it is meeting the threshold. .


----------



## rakeshc19

*Threshold for GTI*

The minimum threshold for the salary has been increased from 1st July. Thought would share the update with this group. 

*Expected salary threshold
*Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold (FWHIT), which is currently AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 ​July.


----------



## Sallybegan

Sallybegan said:


> Goodday mate,
> 
> I tried submitting EOI, but after clicking submit, my browser show uploading up to 13% and stops there. Then I got these messages "verification expired please check the box again" and "invalid captcha"
> 
> Please does anyone have similar experience.


@bayleaf and others, kindly help if you have come across such while submitting your EOI, or does this mean my application have been submitted since there is no confirmation mail. Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Haven't faced this issue. Requesting you to email GTI team to cross check if they have received your application or not.


Sallybegan said:


> Sallybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodday mate,
> 
> I tried submitting EOI, but after clicking submit, my browser show uploading up to 13% and stops there. Then I got these messages "verification expired please check the box again" and "invalid captcha"
> 
> Please does anyone have similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> @bayleaf and others, kindly help if you have come across such while submitting your EOI, or does this mean my application have been submitted since there is no confirmation mail. Thank you for your prompt response.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manal2015

I have also faced similar kind of issue and then sent an email (about a week ago) to global Talent to check if they have received my application or not. But got no response until now except automated email


----------



## Gadget Guru

They generally reply in max 2 days. When did you sent them an email?


Manal2015 said:


> I have also faced similar kind of issue and then sent an email (about a week ago) to global Talent to check if they have received my application or not. But got no response until now except automated email


----------



## small munene

Sallybegan said:


> Sallybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodday mate,
> 
> I tried submitting EOI, but after clicking submit, my browser show uploading up to 13% and stops there. Then I got these messages "verification expired please check the box again" and "invalid captcha"
> 
> Please does anyone have similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> @bayleaf and others, kindly help if you have come across such while submitting your EOI, or does this mean my application have been submitted since there is no confirmation mail. Thank you for your prompt response.
Click to expand...

Success page should appear. If it didn’t, then you haven’t submitted. Usually you receive some thing like...... “........ has been successfully submitted........”


----------



## Manal2015

@Gadget Guru
I submitted email on 7 July but no response yet. However, I did get a “successful” notification but in the meanwhile I also saw “your session has expired” in the background.


----------



## Sallybegan

I did not get any message of successful submission on the page. I have already mailed GTI about this unusual error. An auto-mail was received. Hoping they will get back to me.


----------



## Sunpreet

milkytins said:


> Do we have any record of someone who got UID and paid for Visa but was denied visa?
> If yes, was there any problem with the person's application?


What is your motive behind asking such a question?


----------



## Beans89

*Visa*

Hi I need advice. I just finished my PhD few weeks ago. I sent in my EOI for GTI on the 1st of June 2020, and I am yet to get any response. 

My student visa expires on the 30th of September this year and I would like to apply for post-study visa as soon as possible. My problem is that if I apply for post-study visa now, and I then get invited to apply for 858 visa via the GTI program, will the 858 visa override the 485 post-study visa?


----------



## kundikoi

Beans89 said:


> Hi I need advice. I just finished my PhD few weeks ago. I sent in my EOI for GTI on the 1st of June 2020, and I am yet to get any response.
> 
> My student visa expires on the 30th of September this year and I would like to apply for post-study visa as soon as possible. My problem is that if I apply for post-study visa now, and I then get invited to apply for 858 visa via the GTI program, will the 858 visa override the 485 post-study visa?


you have a bigger problem than what you described - even if you *do* get a UID in time (and recent experience shows you should budget at least 8 weeks for that), you won't be able to apply for 858 while on a bridging visa (which you'll get once you apply for 485). Besides, if you only got the PhD a few weeks ago, you may not actually be able to show evidence of such completion yet (eg diploma and official transcript).

But to answer your question, yes a PR visa would override the non-PR one. 

If I were you, I wouldn't bank on 858 and treat it as a nice 'surprise' if you do get it - but only after securing 485 to prolong the legality of your stay onshore.


----------



## Beans89

kundikoi said:


> you have a bigger problem than what you described - even if you *do* get a UID in time (and recent experience shows you should budget at least 8 weeks for that), you won't be able to apply for 858 while on a bridging visa (which you'll get once you apply for 485). Besides, if you only got the PhD a few weeks ago, you may not actually be able to show evidence of such completion yet (eg diploma and official transcript).
> 
> But to answer your question, yes a PR visa would override the non-PR one.
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't bank on 858 and treat it as a nice 'surprise' if you do get it - but only after securing 485 to prolong the legality of your stay onshore.


Many thanks for your response. I will now quietly proceed to apply for the 485 Visa. A bird in hand is worth 200 in the bush. Cheers!


----------



## Bayleaf

milkytins said:


> Do we have any record of someone who got UID and paid for Visa but was denied visa?
> If yes, was there any problem with the person's application?


I personally don't know if anyone has been rejected for visa subclass 858 or 124 after application.
As for visa subclass 189, under the visa sub-type "Global Talent (Independent)": 324 people has applied from 1/1/2019 to 30/4/2020, 277 were granted visa while only 3 were rejected. (Source)

Just a friendly reminder regarding the Global Talent Program:
As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent.”

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## arifrussell

*Processing time*

Hi 
I submitted EOI on 29th May and target sector FinTech. My highest qualification is PhD (waiting for the degree all process completed) and I have also 7+ experience as Financial Investment Manager. Can you advise me how long it will take to get the response?
Can you also advise me should I send email to the global talent office to know the status of my application?

Thanks 
Arif


----------



## rajaramwork\

arifrussell said:


> Hi
> I submitted EOI on 29th May and target sector FinTech. My highest qualification is PhD (waiting for the degree all process completed) and I have also 7+ experience as Financial Investment Manager. Can you advise me how long it will take to get the response?
> Can you also advise me should I send email to the global talent office to know the status of my application?
> 
> Thanks
> Arif


Dear Friend, Fine to hear from you. May i know when you have sent email to them to know the status of your EOI?


----------



## AlexExpat

Hello new to the forum and I've been reading through the wealth of info in here...I'm on page 101 but dont think I saw an answer to a question I had...In the EOI form it asks..

*Do you have a PhD, Masters or Honours qualification awarded in Australia or overseas in the last 3 years? *

I have a Master's in Computer Science from a US university which I completed in 2010. Do I still answer NO since it wasn't completed in the last 3 years?


----------



## sonhcnet

AlexExpat said:


> Hello new to the forum and I've been reading through the wealth of info in here...I'm on page 101 but dont think I saw an answer to a question I had...In the EOI form it asks..
> 
> *Do you have a PhD, Masters or Honours qualification awarded in Australia or overseas in the last 3 years? *
> 
> I have a Master's in Computer Science from a US university which I completed in 2010. Do I still answer NO since it wasn't completed in the last 3 years?


It's a NO. You can select your highest qualification (Master) at a later part in the form.


----------



## sonhcnet

arifrussell said:


> Hi
> I submitted EOI on 29th May and target sector FinTech. My highest qualification is PhD (waiting for the degree all process completed) and I have also 7+ experience as Financial Investment Manager. Can you advise me how long it will take to get the response?
> Can you also advise me should I send email to the global talent office to know the status of my application?
> 
> Thanks
> Arif


1. Current time frame is 1-2 months (also depends on whether you are onshore or offshore).
2. They will not respond to any status enquiry(as stated in the FAQ's in automated email)


----------



## fkmf

*124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted*

Hi Folks,

I would like to share my personal experience to be granted the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa under the Global Talent Independent Program. My family (me + wife + 3 children) have been granted the the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa.

I am offshore (USA). My Target sector is Data Science. I held in PhD from a Top 3 Universities in France. I did my first Postdoc in Australia at an Australian Government Research Organization, and then a second Postdoc at a top 3 Universities in USA. I have about 14 publications as first author, 6 awards, 15 international conference Talks. Below is my timeline:

*March 21, 2020:* I contacted (through LinkedIn) two global talent officers in USA.

*March 22, 2020:* The two global talent officers replied to me and asked to submit an expression of interest and mention their names in the global talent form.

*March 22, 2020:* I submitted my EOI.

*March 24, 2020:* I received an email from the Global Talent Program saying that they received my EOI and the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received due to COVID 19.

*April 29, 2020:* I received a Request for further information. I must show that I can earn more than 148 K per year.

*April 30, 2020:* I provided some Australian Data Scientists job adverts with Salary > 148 K per year (from seek.com.au) and also the average salary for senior data scientists in Australia from payscale.com.

*April 30, 2020:* I received my UID.

*May 03, 2020:* I applied for the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa through the ImmiAccount.

*May 03, 2020: *Automatic Request for Health Examinations.

*May 07, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: request for a proof of functional english for my wife (her IELTS test was expired) + request for Health Examinations

*May 25, 2020:* I provided all the required documents but I also notify the Department that I have had a newborn.

*May 27, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: birth certificate and passport for the newborn.

*July 06, 2020:* I provided the birth certificate and passport of my newborn.

*July 08, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: Heath Examination for the newborn.

*July 10, 2020:* Heath Examination for the newborn completed.

*July 12, 2020:* 124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted for the whole family.


Thank you very much for all people in this group. 

Good luck!


----------



## small munene

Please help! I submitted my Visa application and they requested more documents; medical and police character letter but all 28 days given will expire this weekend and i have not got them cleared. For obvious reasons. Its hard to get medical booked in Australia and police letter from country is taking ages. I sent email to the CO on Wednesday requesting for more time but has not replied and its weekend now... 28 days end tommorow. What should i do? Does it mean i call it goodbye ? Iam really unlucky 😭😭


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> Please help! I submitted my Visa application and they requested more documents; medical and police character letter but all 28 days given will expire this weekend and i have not got them cleared. For obvious reasons. Its hard to get medical booked in Australia and police letter from country is taking ages. I sent email to the CO on Wednesday requesting for more time but has not replied and its weekend now... 28 days end tommorow. What should i do? Does it mean i call it goodbye ? Iam really unlucky 😭😭


chillax mate, they are not robots and understand the situation well - you'll be fine and they won't reject the application just yet. that said, let this be a useful lesson for others out there not to leave the extension requests until last minute (seriously, you didn't have to wait until this Wednesday to do so, did you?)


----------



## NB

small munene said:


> Please help! I submitted my Visa application and they requested more documents; medical and police character letter but all 28 days given will expire this weekend and i have not got them cleared. For obvious reasons. Its hard to get medical booked in Australia and police letter from country is taking ages. I sent email to the CO on Wednesday requesting for more time but has not replied and its weekend now... 28 days end tommorow. What should i do? Does it mean i call it goodbye ? Iam really unlucky 😭😭


You are getting agitated for no reason at all
DHA is well aware of the situation and has assured all applicants that they will give extra time to submit such documents 
You can upload the evidence of the application that you have made for the pcc and your appointment letter for medical 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## NB

fkmf said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I would like to share my personal experience to be granted the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa under the Global Talent Independent Program. My family (me + wife + 3 children) have been granted the the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa.
> 
> I am offshore (USA). My Target sector is Data Science. I held in PhD from a Top 3 Universities in France. I did my first Postdoc in Australia at an Australian Government Research Organization, and then a second Postdoc at a top 3 Universities in USA. I have about 14 publications as first author, 6 awards, 15 international conference Talks. Below is my timeline:
> 
> *March 21, 2020:* I contacted (through LinkedIn) two global talent officers in USA.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* The two global talent officers replied to me and asked to submit an expression of interest and mention their names in the global talent form.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* I submitted my EOI.
> 
> *March 24, 2020:* I received an email from the Global Talent Program saying that they received my EOI and the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received due to COVID 19.
> 
> *April 29, 2020:* I received a Request for further information. I must show that I can earn more than 148 K per year.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I provided some Australian Data Scientists job adverts with Salary > 148 K per year (from seek.com.au) and also the average salary for senior data scientists in Australia from payscale.com.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I received my UID.
> 
> *May 03, 2020:* I applied for the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa through the ImmiAccount.
> 
> *May 03, 2020: *Automatic Request for Health Examinations.
> 
> *May 07, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: request for a proof of functional english for my wife (her IELTS test was expired) + request for Health Examinations
> 
> *May 25, 2020:* I provided all the required documents but I also notify the Department that I have had a newborn.
> 
> *May 27, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: birth certificate and passport for the newborn.
> 
> *July 06, 2020:* I provided the birth certificate and passport of my newborn.
> 
> *July 08, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: Heath Examination for the newborn.
> 
> *July 10, 2020:* Heath Examination for the newborn completed.
> 
> *July 12, 2020:* 124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted for the whole family.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all people in this group.
> 
> Good luck!


You could have chosen any country to settle
Australia will gain by your presence 

Cheers


----------



## small munene

Thanks NB and K, its surprising last time i sent an inquiry, the CO replied in hours. Now he went mute. Actually all requested docs are ready except PCC and one medical for me. My wife got hers back home. For PCC i have payment details only, can i attach the invoice and a cover letter explaining the situation. After i click submit requested docs? Or just attaching is ok, as it automatically shows received in Immi?


----------



## Bayleaf

Hi there, congratulations on your visa grant! :clap2:
Would you mind filling this survey? Your success might provide some relief to other off-shore applicants.



fkmf said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I would like to share my personal experience to be granted the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa under the Global Talent Independent Program. My family (me + wife + 3 children) have been granted the the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa.
> 
> I am offshore (USA). My Target sector is Data Science. I held in PhD from a Top 3 Universities in France. I did my first Postdoc in Australia at an Australian Government Research Organization, and then a second Postdoc at a top 3 Universities in USA. I have about 14 publications as first author, 6 awards, 15 international conference Talks. Below is my timeline:
> 
> *March 21, 2020:* I contacted (through LinkedIn) two global talent officers in USA.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* The two global talent officers replied to me and asked to submit an expression of interest and mention their names in the global talent form.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* I submitted my EOI.
> 
> *March 24, 2020:* I received an email from the Global Talent Program saying that they received my EOI and the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received due to COVID 19.
> 
> *April 29, 2020:* I received a Request for further information. I must show that I can earn more than 148 K per year.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I provided some Australian Data Scientists job adverts with Salary > 148 K per year (from seek.com.au) and also the average salary for senior data scientists in Australia from payscale.com.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I received my UID.
> 
> *May 03, 2020:* I applied for the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa through the ImmiAccount.
> 
> *May 03, 2020: *Automatic Request for Health Examinations.
> 
> *May 07, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: request for a proof of functional english for my wife (her IELTS test was expired) + request for Health Examinations
> 
> *May 25, 2020:* I provided all the required documents but I also notify the Department that I have had a newborn.
> 
> *May 27, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: birth certificate and passport for the newborn.
> 
> *July 06, 2020:* I provided the birth certificate and passport of my newborn.
> 
> *July 08, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: Heath Examination for the newborn.
> 
> *July 10, 2020:* Heath Examination for the newborn completed.
> 
> *July 12, 2020:* 124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted for the whole family.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all people in this group.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi everyone,

Is anyone getting response from GTI team for EOI status?
They have mentioned that don't follow up for the status of your EOIs. I'm afraid the wait time and queue is getting longer.


----------



## arezoo1385

Hi guys. I have been granted my visa (124). My timeline: 

22nd March: EOI submission 
3rd April: request for more info
16th April: sent the further info 
22th April: invitation to apply
5th May: submit my visa application
5th May: received automatic email asking about Health Examination 
9th May: did my health examination
12th May: Health clearance provided for me (onshore)
20th May: Health clearance provided for my husband (offshore)
20th May: Submitted my AFP 
14th July: Visa Grant 😊 

All the best for everyone in the process


----------



## darkknight2099

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi guys. I have been granted my visa (124). My timeline:
> 
> 22nd March: EOI submission
> 3rd April: request for more info
> 16th April: sent the further info
> 22th April: invitation to apply
> 5th May: submit my visa application
> 5th May: received automatic email asking about Health Examination
> 9th May: did my health examination
> 12th May: Health clearance provided for me (onshore)
> 20th May: Health clearance provided for my husband (offshore)
> 20th May: Submitted my AFP
> 14th July: Visa Grant 😊
> 
> All the best for everyone in the process


Many congratulations, would you please share your profile.


----------



## small munene

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi guys. I have been granted my visa (124). My timeline:
> 
> 22nd March: EOI submission
> 3rd April: request for more info
> 16th April: sent the further info
> 22th April: invitation to apply
> 5th May: submit my visa application
> 5th May: received automatic email asking about Health Examination
> 9th May: did my health examination
> 12th May: Health clearance provided for me (onshore)
> 20th May: Health clearance provided for my husband (offshore)
> 20th May: Submitted my AFP
> 14th July: Visa Grant ðŸ˜Š
> 
> All the best for everyone in the process


Congratulations, i have been following your case! How long did it take you to get visa after you left Australia?


----------



## arezoo1385

@small munene: after a few hours!


----------



## aleemi.tnd

small munene said:


> Congratulations, i have been following your case! How long did it take you to get visa after you left Australia?


But which country you went from Australia and how?

Since there are lot of border issues now !


----------



## Bhautik

Hi Guys,
I am recent PhD graduate (Thesis submitted) from Australian University, and I have submitted EOI for GTI on 7th July 2020 with below mentioned profile:

PhD (Thesis Submitted Status) and my PhD fall in MedTech sector.
8 International peer-reviewed articles published, 2 submitted and 1 in preparation.
4 Conferences including one international conference
4 Scholarships awarded while PhD and One in Master scholarship awarded
Almost three years of industry experience with one year casual experience on shore (in Australia).

Questions:
1) How probable is it to get invitation for GTI?
2) How long it should take to get invitation as per current timeline? (Second week is continue since I applied for EOI on 7th July)?

Thank you so much in advance for your time and suggestions!


----------



## DataRobot

I submitted my EOI on june 13th. Still waiting for any response from the GTI team. I am onshore...4 month left for PhD and field is data Science. Any one received UID after lodging the application after June 13th ?


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> I submitted my EOI on june 13th. Still waiting for any response from the GTI team. I am onshore...4 month left for PhD and field is data Science. Any one received UID after lodging the application after June 13th ?


Based on my survey, there are only 2 on-shore EOI submissions after 13th June that received UID.
On the other hand, there are 30 on-shore EOI submissions (submitted prior to 13th June) still haven't received UID :ranger:

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Bayleaf

Bhautik said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am recent PhD graduate (Thesis submitted) from Australian University, and I have submitted EOI for GTI on 7th July 2020 with below mentioned profile:
> 
> PhD (Thesis Submitted Status) and my PhD fall in MedTech sector.
> 8 International peer-reviewed articles published, 2 submitted and 1 in preparation.
> 4 Conferences including one international conference
> 4 Scholarships awarded while PhD and One in Master scholarship awarded
> Almost three years of industry experience with one year casual experience on shore (in Australia).
> 
> Questions:
> 1) How probable is it to get invitation for GTI?
> 2) How long it should take to get invitation as per current timeline? (Second week is continue since I applied for EOI on 7th July)?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your time and suggestions!


Q1
This might give you some idea.

Q2
Based on my survey, there are still 65 on-shore EOI submissions prior to 7th July haven't received UID. :ranger:


----------



## kennyhuge

arezoo1385 said:


> Hi guys. I have been granted my visa (124). My timeline:
> 
> 22nd March: EOI submission
> 3rd April: request for more info
> 16th April: sent the further info
> 22th April: invitation to apply
> 5th May: submit my visa application
> 5th May: received automatic email asking about Health Examination
> 9th May: did my health examination
> 12th May: Health clearance provided for me (onshore)
> 20th May: Health clearance provided for my husband (offshore)
> 20th May: Submitted my AFP
> 14th July: Visa Grant 😊
> 
> All the best for everyone in the process


I have been following your case. Congratulation mate!


----------



## kennyhuge

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone getting response from GTI team for EOI status?
> They have mentioned that don't follow up for the status of your EOIs. I'm afraid the wait time and queue is getting longer.


Hi bro, after reading this paper on the SBS, I am afraid we will have to wait for a long time, at least until October 2020. https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia

Following are my thoughts:

- There will quite limitted new invitations until 10/2020. Reasons: "SBS News understands more than 4,000 applications were approved last financial year." Remember the quota for GTI program was 5,000 in 2019/2020 financial year. 

- Why do we have to wait until October 2020? Quoted: "The federal government is expected to announce a reset of the migration program in its October budget."

- Even when the quota is reset in October 2020, applicants from Hong Kong will be priotised. Quoted: "We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources there as well to target those particular individuals who are real job multiplying people who create businesses, who are entrepreneurs, who have that tech talent".

My friend's story could prove that how "slow" (compared to it before May) the program is now. He got UID after 3 days (yes, three days) submitting his EOI in the middle of May (onshore). At that time, the case officer replied his request very quick. His family finished all health exams and requested documents 4 weeks ago but still have not received the visa yet.

So I think we should focus on our "plan B", instead of checking and waiting for UID every day.


----------



## GTI2020

kennyhuge said:


> Hi bro, after reading this paper on the SBS, I am afraid we will have to wait for a long time, at least until October 2020. https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia
> 
> Following are my thoughts:
> 
> - There will quite limitted new invitations until 10/2020. Reasons: "SBS News understands more than 4,000 applications were approved last financial year." Remember the quota for GTI program was 5,000 in 2019/2020 financial year.
> 
> - Why do we have to wait until October 2020? Quoted: "The federal government is expected to announce a reset of the migration program in its October budget."
> 
> - Even when the quota is reset in October 2020, applicants from Hong Kong will be priotised. Quoted: "We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources there as well to target those particular individuals who are real job multiplying people who create businesses, who are entrepreneurs, who have that tech talent".
> 
> My friend's story could prove that how "slow" (compared to it before May) the program is now. He got UID after 3 days (yes, three days) submitting his EOI in the middle of May (onshore). At that time, the case officer replied his request very quick. His family finished all health exams and requested documents 4 weeks ago but still have not received the visa yet.
> 
> So I think we should focus on our "plan B", instead of checking and waiting for UID every day.


HI..Gone through this news..Seems discouraging to those waiting to receive invitation. Could anyone with other perspective on the news elaborate more?


----------



## Rita_2020

kennyhuge said:


> Hi bro, after reading this paper on the SBS, I am afraid we will have to wait for a long time, at least until October 2020. https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia
> 
> Following are my thoughts:
> 
> - There will quite limitted new invitations until 10/2020. Reasons: "SBS News understands more than 4,000 applications were approved last financial year." Remember the quota for GTI program was 5,000 in 2019/2020 financial year.
> 
> - Why do we have to wait until October 2020? Quoted: "The federal government is expected to announce a reset of the migration program in its October budget."
> 
> - Even when the quota is reset in October 2020, applicants from Hong Kong will be priotised. Quoted: "We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources there as well to target those particular individuals who are real job multiplying people who create businesses, who are entrepreneurs, who have that tech talent".
> 
> My friend's story could prove that how "slow" (compared to it before May) the program is now. He got UID after 3 days (yes, three days) submitting his EOI in the middle of May (onshore). At that time, the case officer replied his request very quick. His family finished all health exams and requested documents 4 weeks ago but still have not received the visa yet.
> 
> So I think we should focus on our "plan B", instead of checking and waiting for UID every day.


Hi Everyone, 
Does this include the ones are waiting for their Visa? Do anyone have any estimate time-frame for grant of visa?

Thanks,


----------



## Yuki_CC

*Yuki_CC*



DataRobot said:


> I submitted my EOI on june 13th. Still waiting for any response from the GTI team. I am onshore...4 month left for PhD and field is data Science. Any one received UID after lodging the application after June 13th ?


Dear, 
Any updates? I'm in the same section with you, but submitted at 29th June. Moreover, Would u mind please share your information?


Best Regards


----------



## teentitan12

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does this include the ones are waiting for their Visa? Do anyone have any estimate time-frame for grant of visa?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi. Have you completed your medicals and other docs (if any) in s56 request? If you done all of that, the how long have you been waiting for your grant since you completed your medical?


----------



## Rita_2020

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. Have you completed your medicals and other docs (if any) in s56 request? If you done all of that, the how long have you been waiting for your grant since you completed your medical?


Yeah, I have completed all my requested documents recently (1 week). Did you lodge your visa?


----------



## teentitan12

Rita_2020 said:


> Yeah, I have completed all my requested documents recently (1 week). Did you lodge your visa?


We are on the same boat, I also completed my medical and submitted all documents last Thursday night. I've been waiting as well.


----------



## xpatter

Dear All,

For those of you who do not have a job offer (like me), how did you justify your potential for the threshold salary limit of $153,600? Any recommendations on how to do so? I am an onshore PhD student with six more months to go before graduation, and I do not have a job offer at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yenaro

kennyhuge said:


> Hi bro, after reading this paper on the SBS, I am afraid we will have to wait for a long time, at least until October 2020. https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia
> 
> Following are my thoughts:
> 
> - There will quite limitted new invitations until 10/2020. Reasons: "SBS News understands more than 4,000 applications were approved last financial year." Remember the quota for GTI program was 5,000 in 2019/2020 financial year.
> 
> - Why do we have to wait until October 2020? Quoted: "The federal government is expected to announce a reset of the migration program in its October budget."
> 
> - Even when the quota is reset in October 2020, applicants from Hong Kong will be priotised. Quoted: "We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources there as well to target those particular individuals who are real job multiplying people who create businesses, who are entrepreneurs, who have that tech talent".
> 
> My friend's story could prove that how "slow" (compared to it before May) the program is now. He got UID after 3 days (yes, three days) submitting his EOI in the middle of May (onshore). At that time, the case officer replied his request very quick. His family finished all health exams and requested documents 4 weeks ago but still have not received the visa yet.
> 
> So I think we should focus on our "plan B", instead of checking and waiting for UID every day.


For whom are waiting for long time, it is worrying. Who knows what is the Aus Gov priority now? Global talents OR hongkongers ...


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Depends on your case officer, who is that ?


----------



## aleemi.tnd

teentitan12 said:


> Hi. Have you completed your medicals and other docs (if any) in s56 request? If you done all of that, the how long have you been waiting for your grant since you completed your medical?


Depends on your case officer, who is that ?


----------



## trienchieu12

xpatter said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For those of you who do not have a job offer (like me), how did you justify your potential for the threshold salary limit of $153,600? Any recommendations on how to do so? I am an onshore PhD student with six more months to go before graduation, and I do not have a job offer at the moment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your statement and assurance from your nominator.


----------



## Gadget Guru

As per FOI of January, it has less than 400 grants. I doubt 4000 grants in just 6 months. This data seems incorrect to me.
Is anyone having any idea on this?



kennyhuge said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone getting response from GTI team for EOI status?
> They have mentioned that don't follow up for the status of your EOIs. I'm afraid the wait time and queue is getting longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro, after reading this paper on the SBS, I am afraid we will have to wait for a long time, at least until October 2020. https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia
> 
> Following are my thoughts:
> 
> - There will quite limitted new invitations until 10/2020. Reasons: "SBS News understands more than 4,000 applications were approved last financial year." Remember the quota for GTI program was 5,000 in 2019/2020 financial year.
> 
> - Why do we have to wait until October 2020? Quoted: "The federal government is expected to announce a reset of the migration program in its October budget."
> 
> - Even when the quota is reset in October 2020, applicants from Hong Kong will be priotised. Quoted: "We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources there as well to target those particular individuals who are real job multiplying people who create businesses, who are entrepreneurs, who have that tech talent".
> 
> My friend's story could prove that how "slow" (compared to it before May) the program is now. He got UID after 3 days (yes, three days) submitting his EOI in the middle of May (onshore). At that time, the case officer replied his request very quick. His family finished all health exams and requested documents 4 weeks ago but still have not received the visa yet.
> 
> So I think we should focus on our "plan B", instead of checking and waiting for UID every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## xpatter

trienchieu12 said:


> Your statement and assurance from your nominator.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Zigzig

Hello all,
Does anyone here have any suggestions on how 124 applicant in AgTech can be nominated without prior networks in Australia? 
Please, kindly share.
Thanks.


----------



## Gadget Guru

You won't be able to apply without a prominent nominator for you. You also need to be a highly skilled and nationally recognised professional.



Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Does anyone here have any suggestions on how 124 applicant in AgTech can be nominated without prior networks in Australia?
> Please, kindly share.
> Thanks.


----------



## trienchieu12

Gadget Guru said:


> As per FOI of January, it has less than 400 grants. I doubt 4000 grants in just 6 months. This data seems incorrect to me.
> Is anyone having any idea on this?


I am not surprised at the number as I observed around 100 guys in a single school department in my uni got the visa and now many pp get to know its criteria is not so hard as it was poorly advertised.


----------



## Gadget Guru

OMG 😱
It would result into no global talent value in near future as thousands of folks have started applying. That's one of the reason for delayed response in EOIs.



trienchieu12 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per FOI of January, it has less than 400 grants. I doubt 4000 grants in just 6 months. This data seems incorrect to me.
> Is anyone having any idea on this?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised at the number as I observed around 100 guys in a single school department in my uni got the visa and now many pp get to know its criteria is not so hard as it was poorly advertised.
Click to expand...


----------



## trienchieu12

Gadget Guru said:


> OMG 😱
> It would result into no global talent value in near future as thousands of folks have started applying. That's one of the reason for delayed response in EOIs.


In near future, as thousands of folks have started applying, it's getting the cream of the crop people - the type of people that have been making you wonder what you've been doing with yourself


----------



## TC2929

*contact form*

Hi guys,

I have a quick question here

I've received UID earlier this month and prepared all the documents.

I wonder after I submit my visa application via immiaccount, do I still need to submit extra documents (1000 and 47sv) on GTI contact form 

Cheers


----------



## Rita_2020

TC2929 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question here
> 
> I've received UID earlier this month and prepared all the documents.
> 
> I wonder after I submit my visa application via immiaccount, do I still need to submit extra documents (1000 and 47sv) on GTI contact form
> 
> Cheers


Hi, You need to upload all the requested documents via your immiaccount including the 1000 form and 47sy.


----------



## Gadget Guru

It would be great if you can share your profile and experience.



TC2929 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question here
> 
> I've received UID earlier this month and prepared all the documents.
> 
> I wonder after I submit my visa application via immiaccount, do I still need to submit extra documents (1000 and 47sv) on GTI contact form
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Rita_2020

Hi guys,

Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,

8/May : Expression of interest
11/May: Request for further documents
18/ May: Provided the documents
20/May: Received the UID
28/May: Lodged visa
29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
14 July: provided all the documents
21 July: Grant visa

Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


----------



## Ghoshd

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


Congratulations!!
Could you please tell me what all documents did you provided for Nominator?


----------



## teentitan12

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


Congrats Rita. May I know who your case officer is?


----------



## rajaramwork\

Gadget Guru said:


> As per FOI of January, it has less than 400 grants. I doubt 4000 grants in just 6 months. This data seems incorrect to me.
> Is anyone having any idea on this?


Dear Friend,
Think Practically and positively.. First of all , the grant 4000 in last 6 months is a fake data. As per Hannan Tew lawyers blog reveals that its just around 700 EOIs issues till the month of JUN 2020 report calculated from November 2019- June 2020. Also DHA limits the EOI and Grants after April. Then how it seems 10 times bigger than FOI of January? 

Meaningless News... No need to worry.


----------



## newmember24

Thanks everybody for sharing your stories!
After how many months of lack of response would you consider the EOI "rejected"?
Thanks


----------



## Bhautik

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


Congratulations Rita...!!!

May I know how many publications did you have? So that it will give me idea that how probable is it that I will get UID? 

Thanks in advance...!!


----------



## Rita_2020

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi, You need to upload all the requested documents via your immiaccount including the 1000 form and 47sy.





Ghoshd said:


> Congratulations!!
> Could you please tell me what all documents did you provided for Nominator?


Only the form 1000.


----------



## Ghoshd

Rita_2020 said:


> Rita_2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You need to upload all the requested documents via your immiaccount including the 1000 form and 47sy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> Could you please tell me what all documents did you provided for Nominator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the form 1000.
Click to expand...

Thank you Rita for prompt response.
Was it an organization or an individual.
I got s56 to provide evidence for the Nominator ‘s national reputation.


----------



## Rita_2020

Bhautik said:


> Congratulations Rita...!!!
> 
> May I know how many publications did you have? So that it will give me idea that how probable is it that I will get UID?
> 
> Thanks in advance...!!


I have 4 papers, and three presentation in prestigious conferences in my field. 

But I suggest you to try your chance if you believe there is something worthy in your resume, even if it is only a presentation in a conference. You need to provide evidence to show that your projects had an impact on the either industry or research. It could be by either presenting the citation to your papers, or reference letter from a professor in your field or whatever you think can show how you had an impact. 

Good luck


----------



## Rita_2020

Ghoshd said:


> Thank you Rita for prompt response.
> Was it an organization or an individual.
> I got s56 to provide evidence for the Nominator ‘s national reputation.


An individual, (my supervisor)

I dont have any idea how to provide reputation, but in my 1000 form my supervisor explained her resume and reputation and the case officer didnot ask any more info.


----------



## Ghoshd

Rita_2020 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rita for prompt response.
> Was it an organization or an individual.
> I got s56 to provide evidence for the Nominator ‘s national reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> An individual, (my supervisor)
> 
> I dont have any idea how to provide reputation, but in my 1000 form my supervisor explained her resume and reputation and the case officer didnot ask any more info.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Zigzig

Hello Rita,
Congrats and thanks for you updates.
Please, with respect to nomination, it is indicated that attached to form1000 are details of some responses to be submitted by nominator and applicant. Did you (and your nominator) provide these?


----------



## Bhautik

Rita_2020 said:


> I have 4 papers, and three presentation in prestigious conferences in my field.
> 
> But I suggest you to try your chance if you believe there is something worthy in your resume, even if it is only a presentation in a conference. You need to provide evidence to show that your projects had an impact on the either industry or research. It could be by either presenting the citation to your papers, or reference letter from a professor in your field or whatever you think can show how you had an impact.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for your prompt and in depth response!

I have submitted EOI on 7th July in MedTech with PhD (Thesis Submitted), 8 article published, 4 conference (one international) and five scholarships throughout candidature and two years of industry exp. 

Hoping to get EOI, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kundikoi

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Friend,
> Think Practically and positively.. First of all , the grant 4000 in last 6 months is a fake data.


you may *think/hope* that it's fake, but in my opinion, it's not unrealistic given that it most likely includes dependents also - with an average derivative rate of just 2.5, this would mean just ~1,600 EOI recipients all with 2.5 dependents. 



rajaramwork\ said:


> As per Hannan Tew lawyers blog reveals that its just around 700 EOIs issues till the month of JUN 2020 report calculated from November 2019- June 2020.


right, so let's believe some clearly-interested agents who only stand to benefit financially from increased interest and applications :confused2:


----------



## Gadget Guru

Heartiest congratulations!



Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


----------



## rajaramwork\

kundikoi said:


> you may *think/hope* that it's fake, but in my opinion, it's not unrealistic given that it most likely includes dependents also - with an average derivative rate of just 2.5, this would mean just ~1,600 EOI recipients all with 2.5 dependents.
> 
> 
> 
> right, so let's believe some clearly-interested agents who only stand to benefit financially from increased interest and applications :confused2:


Dear Mate,
I'm a Scientist not a statistician to explain your unrealistic statistics right! I'm saying the basic fact. 

Sources:19th June 2020
Rebecca Henzel- Hammond Taylor

According to information received by IT News in a Freedom of Information Request as at 30 January 2020 there were only 397 lodged GTIS applications. Meaning there are thousands of visas under the GTIS program still on offer until 30 June.

https://www.mondaq.com/australia/wo...igher-education-students-and-recent-graduates


----------



## GTIITG

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Mate,
> I'm a Scientist not a statistician to explain your unrealistic statistics right! I'm saying the basic fact.
> 
> Sources:19th June 2020
> Rebecca Henzel- Hammond Taylor
> 
> According to information received by IT News in a Freedom of Information Request as at 30 January 2020 there were only 397 lodged GTIS applications. Meaning there are thousands of visas under the GTIS program still on offer until 30 June.


2 months in the program and they received 400 applications. 6 more months they probably granted 4000 visas. Given the popularity of this visa (see number of people who took the survey), I think it is quite possible that 4000 visas were granted. I mean they handed out the visa like candies for people with 6 months left in their PhD (no offence). 

I am a PhD holder with 20 publications (journal + conference) with > 500 citations, h-index > 10 and have a salary that is higher than $160k, but no received no invites after waiting for more than a month now. I hope everyone can get their visas and dreams come true. However, sometimes you need to be realistic. Maybe I didn't get invited because my profile wasn't strong enough, who knows...


----------



## rajaramwork\

GTIITG said:


> 2 months in the program and they received 400 applications. 6 more months they probably granted 4000 visas. Given the popularity of this visa (see number of people who took the survey), I think it is quite possible that 4000 visas were granted. I mean they handed out the visa like candies for people with 6 months left in their PhD (no offence).
> 
> I am a PhD holder with 20 publications (journal + conference) with > 500 citations, h-index > 10 and have a salary that is higher than $160k, but no received no invites after waiting for more than a month now. I hope everyone can get their visas and dreams come true. However, sometimes you need to be realistic. Maybe I didn't get invited because my profile wasn't strong enough, who knows...


Dear Mate, 
The Time Line from April to June the UID and Visas offered rate is very very low in comparison, My suggestion is in last 3 months they totally reciprocated this. Then the ratio remains the same . is it so?

The sources said according to the survey on 1st week of June 2020 , just 800 invites has been issued. tats the fact. Any way the program is still open.. Be courage.


----------



## GTIITG

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Mate,
> The Time Line from April to June the UID and Visas offered rate is very very low in comparison, My suggestion is in last 3 months they totally reciprocated this. Then the ratio remains the same . is it so?
> 
> The sources said according to the survey on 1st week of June 2020 , just 800 invites has been issued. tats the fact. Any way the program is still open.. Be courage.


800 invites according to a survey so the actual number could be 2000. Given many candidates have dependents, I would say 4000 visas were granted is probable


----------



## rajaramwork\

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Mate,
> The Time Line from April to June the UID and Visas offered rate is very very low in comparison, My suggestion is in last 3 months they totally reciprocated this. Then the ratio remains the same . is it so?
> 
> The sources said according to the survey on 1st week of June 2020 , just 800 invites has been issued. tats the fact. Any way the program is still open.. Be courage.


OMG! Friend !,

You Mistaken! GTI is an account of and meant for Independent applicant... dependent count cannot be calculated for 5000 quota..Hope you understand.

Sources : Indications are that there are 1,000 spots allocated to this Student cohort (out of the 5,000) with half going to offshore applicants and half to onshore applicants.


----------



## NewMember123

*Congrats Rita*



Rita_2020 said:


> Hi, You need to upload all the requested documents via your immiaccount including the 1000 form and 47sy.


Hi Rita,
I have done my health examination on 15th June and submitted all the additional required documents on 26th June, but I have not heard anything yet.

I just want to know what is 47s? I have not submitted the 47s.


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> Hi Rita,
> I have done my health examination on 15th June and submitted all the additional required documents on 26th June, but I have not heard anything yet.
> 
> I just want to know what is 47s? I have not submitted the 47s.


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## NewMember123

im onshore


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> im onshore


This is strange, well just wait, as someone in an earlier post said that it varies from a case officer to the other.

I believe that your current status must be "Further Assessment"?


----------



## NewMember123

yes, you are right "further assessment"


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> yes, you are right "further assessment"


Great!!!! We are in the same boat. However, my medical got cleared only yesterday.

Also, Rita is referring to 47a instead of 47s in the post above.

I believe it is only required when you are adding a partner or a dependent in your application. 

I hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## NewMember123

Thank you,
Good luck.
I have added my spouse in the application, so do you think should have included s47 as well along with other documents?


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> Thank you,
> Good luck.
> I have added my spouse in the application, so do you think should have included s47 as well along with other documents?


Well, my assumption is that when you add a partner it automatically shows ups in the required documents in your application (in the attach document section). Mine showed up there and thus I filled it up and submitted.

If it was not there in your case and the case officer has not asked you, then just sit tight and wait for the correspondence. 

It is my unsolicited advice.


----------



## NewMember123

Sunpreet said:


> Well, my assumption is that when you add a partner it automatically shows ups in the required documents in your application (in the attach document section). Mine showed up there and thus I filled it up and submitted.
> 
> If it was not there in your case and the case officer has not asked you, then just sit tight and wait for the correspondence.
> 
> It is my unsolicited advice.


Thank you, hope for the best


----------



## rajaramwork\

In particular, Mr Tudge wants to use the fledgling Global Talent Independent program, launched in November, which aims to lure 5000 of the world's best and brightest to Australia each year with a fast-tracked permanent visa.

Home Affairs documents released to IT News under freedom of information laws show that, as of January 30, 227 visas had been granted under the Global Talent Independent program, out of 397 applications and 735 expressions of interest.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Great.
But we don't know what happened between January and July. This has extremely slow down. 6 weeks gone I filed EOI, no response yet.


rajaramwork\ said:


> In particular, Mr Tudge wants to use the fledgling Global Talent Independent program, launched in November, which aims to lure 5000 of the world's best and brightest to Australia each year with a fast-tracked permanent visa.
> 
> Home Affairs documents released to IT News under freedom of information laws show that, as of January 30, 227 visas had been granted under the Global Talent Independent program, out of 397 applications and 735 expressions of interest.


----------



## gtiluck

*EOI submitted date*

Hi, can you please tell us when you have submitted EOI.

Thanks and regards,
Yogendra



TC2929 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question here
> 
> I've received UID earlier this month and prepared all the documents.
> 
> I wonder after I submit my visa application via immiaccount, do I still need to submit extra documents (1000 and 47sv) on GTI contact form
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet

Gadget Guru said:


> Great.
> But we don't know what happened between January and July. This has extremely slow down. 6 weeks gone I filed EOI, no response yet.
> 
> 
> rajaramwork\ said:
> 
> 
> 
> In particular, Mr Tudge wants to use the fledgling Global Talent Independent program, launched in November, which aims to lure 5000 of the world's best and brightest to Australia each year with a fast-tracked permanent visa.
> 
> Home Affairs documents released to IT News under freedom of information laws show that, as of January 30, 227 visas had been granted under the Global Talent Independent program, out of 397 applications and 735 expressions of interest.
Click to expand...

What is yout profile again?


----------



## Bayleaf

Hope everyone is doing well. Received a couple of new responses for my survey lately, thanks to all who took time to complete :clap2:

However I barely received any updates from survey respondents lately. Not sure if everyone is just not receiving UID/visa grant, or simply just didn't update me? hwell:

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Gadget Guru

Cybersecurity
10 years experience
Masters
International certifications and awards

Not sure whether I'll receive UID or not, waiting from 6 weeks



sonhcnet said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.
> But we don't know what happened between January and July. This has extremely slow down. 6 weeks gone I filed EOI, no response yet.
> 
> 
> rajaramwork\ said:
> 
> 
> 
> In particular, Mr Tudge wants to use the fledgling Global Talent Independent program, launched in November, which aims to lure 5000 of the world's best and brightest to Australia each year with a fast-tracked permanent visa.
> 
> Home Affairs documents released to IT News under freedom of information laws show that, as of January 30, 227 visas had been granted under the Global Talent Independent program, out of 397 applications and 735 expressions of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is yout profile again?
Click to expand...


----------



## oraman

Gadget Guru said:


> Cybersecurity
> 10 years experience
> Masters
> International certifications and awards
> 
> Not sure whether I'll receive UID or not, waiting from 6 weeks


I have waited for 7 weeks. I think only few June applicants get the invitation. We may prepare for getting that on Oct.


----------



## Gadget Guru

5 months? 😮
At the time of pandemic, they kept issuing invites and now it's slow down.


oraman said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cybersecurity
> 10 years experience
> Masters
> International certifications and awards
> 
> Not sure whether I'll receive UID or not, waiting from 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> I have waited for 7 weeks. I think only few June applicants get the invitation. We may prepare for getting that on Oct.
Click to expand...


----------



## oraman

Gadget Guru said:


> 5 months? 😮
> At the time of pandemic, they kept issuing invites and now it's slow down.


Obviously it is slow down: All my friends applied in May received the invitation while the others who do it later are still waiting. I think it is partially because they were starting to go through the backlog of offshore applicants on June (one of my friends in the UK got it on mid-June, and she is PR now). 

Also the immigration agent starts to advertise this visa, so there are more EOIs than before.


----------



## shuixiangren

The system (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form) seems down now. My submission cannot go through as it says "Error while processing form action, please contact administrator." I tried several times with different browsers, but had no luck.


----------



## kennyhuge

shuixiangren said:


> The system (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form) seems down now. My submission cannot go through as it says "Error while processing form action, please contact administrator." I tried several times with different browsers, but had no luck.


submit via [email protected] bro.


----------



## randomizer

oraman said:


> Obviously it is slow down: All my friends applied in May received the invitation while the others who do it later are still waiting. I think it is partially because they were starting to go through the backlog of offshore applicants on June (one of my friends in the UK got it on mid-June, and she is PR now).
> 
> Also the immigration agent starts to advertise this visa, so there are more EOIs than before.


Hi oraman, thanks for the info. Could you please give us an update when your friends get their UID? Thanks in advance


----------



## kennyhuge

oraman said:


> I have waited for 7 weeks. I think only few June applicants get the invitation. We may prepare for getting that on Oct.


Agree! As I said before, I think we should wait until October 2020 and *hope* that:

- The Global Talent Independent Program (GTIP) will not be terminated.
- The 2020/2021 quota for GTIP will be much more than 5,000 (because the government will prioritise applicants from Hong Kong).

Keep calm. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Yenaro

oraman said:


> Obviously it is slow down: All my friends applied in May received the invitation while the others who do it later are still waiting. I think it is partially because they were starting to go through the backlog of offshore applicants on June (one of my friends in the UK got it on mid-June, and she is PR now).
> 
> Also the immigration agent starts to advertise this visa, so there are more EOIs than before.


Yeah agree with u . . backlog issue. . 
I think they will make it similar to GSM EOIs system down the track. . .


----------



## Yenaro

kennyhuge said:


> - The 2020/2021 quota for GTIP will be much more than 5,000 (because the government will prioritise applicants from Hong Kong).


GTI program unlikely to be limited for group of people. It is open for everyone. Cultural diversity in immigration selection is important to Aus Government. . .


----------



## kennyhuge

Yenaro said:


> GTI program unlikely to be limited for group of people. It is open for everyone. Cultural diversity in immigration selection is important to Aus Government. . .


You are right! That's why I was so surprised that Alan Tudge said that they will prioritise Hongkongers: ""We'll be prioritising applicants from Hong Kong for that scheme and providing some additional resources..."
Source: https://www.sbs.com.au/news/how-a-l...r-for-hongkongers-hoping-to-move-to-australia


----------



## NB

Yenaro said:


> GTI program unlikely to be limited for group of people. It is open for everyone. Cultural diversity in immigration selection is important to Aus Government. . .


Gone are those days
189 has become mainly for NZers now

Cheers


----------



## oraman

randomizer said:


> Hi oraman, thanks for the info. Could you please give us an update when your friends get their UID? Thanks in advance


Hi randomizer,

I have three friends in Australia applied around 5-7 May, they received their UID after 1-2 weeks. Another friend applied from the UK, she submitted on 15 May, get her UID on 17 or 19 June (don't remember the actual time).


----------



## randomizer

oraman said:


> Hi randomizer,
> 
> I have three friends in Australia applied around 5-7 May, they received their UID after 1-2 weeks. Another friend applied from the UK, she submitted on 15 May, get her UID on 17 or 19 June (don't remember the actual time).


Thanks, I meant updates who apply in June and haven't received UID yet. Thanks


----------



## rsharmam

Did you friend from UK got the visa also


----------



## oraman

rsharmam said:


> Did you friend from UK got the visa also


Yes, she got her visa 2 weeks after the invitation


----------



## Yenaro

kennyhuge said:


> Agree! As I said before, I think we should wait until October 2020 and *hope* that:
> 
> - The Global Talent Independent Program (GTIP) will not be terminated.
> - The 2020/2021 quota for GTIP will be much more than 5,000 (because the government will prioritise applicants from Hong Kong).
> 
> Keep calm. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst.





oraman said:


> Hi randomizer,
> 
> I have three friends in Australia applied around 5-7 May, they received their UID after 1-2 weeks. Another friend applied from the UK, she submitted on 15 May, get her UID on 17 or 19 June (don't remember the actual time).


How about their salaries? above the threshold ?


----------



## oraman

randomizer said:


> Thanks, I meant updates who apply in June and haven't received UID yet. Thanks


Sure. I will update if there any news


----------



## oraman

Yenaro said:


> How about their salaries? above the threshold ?


No one is above the threshold. All my friends in Australia are all last year PhD students, and the guy in the UK is a new lecturer in our uni.


----------



## rajaramwork\

sonhcnet said:


> What is yout profile again?


Asso.Professor cum Research (Ph.D) Supervisor also Scientist in Cadre ( Science forum of State of TN, India)


----------



## milkytins

Let see what will happen next month. There will huge acceptance and rejection very soon.
This is message from one officer:

"There are significant delays due to Covid-19. We are unable to advise a timeframe for processing EOI’s. If you have not had a reply within 6 weeks you can message me and I will see if I can assist".


----------



## oraman

milkytins said:


> Let see what will happen next month. There will huge acceptance and rejection very soon.
> This is message from one officer:
> 
> "There are significant delays due to Covid-19. We are unable to advise a timeframe for processing EOI’s. If you have not had a reply within 6 weeks you can message me and I will see if I can assist".


Do you ask the officer in LinkedIn?


----------



## milkytins

Yes


----------



## newmember24

Sorry to ask again. Are we going to be notified at all if we get rejected?


----------



## Asharma28

Hi,

I am planning to move to Perth in Jan 2021 as univeristy senior lecturer. My employer has nominated me for 186DE (7th may 2020). But so far no news on approval and then it will take some more months for visa grant.

I was wondering if its worth applying for Global Talent Independent program (GTI)?

I am not sure if I am eligible 
1) I have PhD in life science 
2) 6 years of post-phd experience as scientist in USA and Singapore 
3) Univeristy senior lecturer salary package is ~123,000 (+17% superannuation)
4) Age below 35
5) IELTS 8/9

Thanks in advance your valuable advices.


----------



## oraman

Asharma28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Perth in Jan 2021 as univeristy senior lecturer. My employer has nominated me for 186DE (7th may 2020). But so far no news on approval and then it will take some more months for visa grant.
> 
> I was wondering if its worth applying for Global Talent Independent program (GTI)?
> 
> I am not sure if I am eligible
> 1) I have PhD in life science
> 2) 6 years of post-phd experience as scientist in USA and Singapore
> 3) Univeristy senior lecturer salary package is ~123,000 (+17% superannuation)
> 4) Age below 35
> 5) IELTS 8/9
> 
> Thanks in advance your valuable advices.


Just my personal opinions... First, it looks like you may be not eligible as you are not a recent PhD graduate within 3 years and cannot get 150k+...

However, this program has some quotas for universities, and if there is the case, the uni will nominate you to apply for GTI instead of sponsoring you for 186 because the can save the levy. I don't know whether this can help you to avoid the threshold, but it is not harm to ask your uni.

If they are willing to help you with this, definitely you can give it a shot. On the other hand, you may ask the uni to push DHA, telling them your position is very important, so DHA will consider to check your application. 

Anyway, good luck for your application.


----------



## randomizer

Asharma28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Perth in Jan 2021 as univeristy senior lecturer. My employer has nominated me for 186DE (7th may 2020). But so far no news on approval and then it will take some more months for visa grant.
> 
> I was wondering if its worth applying for Global Talent Independent program (GTI)?
> 
> I am not sure if I am eligible
> 1) I have PhD in life science
> 2) 6 years of post-phd experience as scientist in USA and Singapore
> 3) Univeristy senior lecturer salary package is ~123,000 (+17% superannuation)
> 4) Age below 35
> 5) IELTS 8/9
> 
> Thanks in advance your valuable advices.


IMHO if your uni has already nominated you for 186DE, there is no need for GTI.


----------



## Asharma28

Yeah, I am just worried if next five month is enough time for nomination and visa processing.



randomizer said:


> IMHO if your uni has already nominated you for 186DE, there is no need for GTI.


----------



## Yenaro

Asharma28 said:


> Yeah, I am just worried if next five month is enough time for nomination and visa processing.


186 is usually fast to process.


----------



## Asharma28

Thanks, yeah I can ask Uni to check with DHA but just wondering if it slow in my case of no one is getting nomination since April.



oraman said:


> Just my personal opinions... First, it looks like you may be not eligible as you are not a recent PhD graduate within 3 years and cannot get 150k+...
> 
> However, this program has some quotas for universities, and if there is the case, the uni will nominate you to apply for GTI instead of sponsoring you for 186 because the can save the levy. I don't know whether this can help you to avoid the threshold, but it is not harm to ask your uni.
> 
> If they are willing to help you with this, definitely you can give it a shot. On the other hand, you may ask the uni to push DHA, telling them your position is very important, so DHA will consider to check your application.
> 
> Anyway, good luck for your application.


----------



## kundikoi

Asharma28 said:


> Yeah, I am just worried if next five month is enough time for nomination and visa processing.


it most definitely is **not**. you can see the 186DE processing times on the DHA website, last I checked back in Jan it was ~12 months. 

if I were you, I would definitely pursue the GTI route, even in parallel to 186DE - based on the info you provided, your profile is at a minimum *average* compared to others on the forum. Once spiced up with publications, awards, and scholarships, you'll be above average and will stand an above-average chance of an invite.



oraman said:


> Just my personal opinions... First, it looks like you may be not eligible as you are not a recent PhD graduate within 3 years and cannot get 150k+...


that is just ridiculous, where did you get an impression he "cannot get 150k+"?! he may be starting at 123k, but at below 35 years with a new job here, it should be smooth sailing to demonstrate 'potential' to achieve, even a uni's salary matrix should suffice.


----------



## gtisp2020

Did anyone get the invitation to apply for a 858 visa while on a bridging visa?


----------



## GTIITG

Asharma28 said:


> Thanks, yeah I can ask Uni to check with DHA but just wondering if it slow in my case of no one is getting nomination since April.


You're going to be a senior lecturer at a university. That's definitely more than enough for GTI. If you look at the survey in this thread, many people were invited even during their PhD and without any job offers. I believe that's one of the reasons why we got so few invites these days.


----------



## trienchieu12

pSudip said:


> Did anyone get the invitation to apply for a 858 visa while on a bridging visa?


Yes, but then when they lodge the visa, DHA asked him to withdraw the application as BVA is not a substantive visa.


----------



## gtisp2020

trienchieu12 said:


> Yes, but then when they lodge the visa, DHA asked him to withdraw the application as BVA is not a substantive visa.


Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted. 

Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.

Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.

My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)


----------



## sonhcnet

pSudip said:


> trienchieu12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but then when they lodge the visa, DHA asked him to withdraw the application as BVA is not a substantive visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted.
> 
> Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.
> 
> Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)
Click to expand...

Its been so long since an EOI rejection. But with your outstanding profile, you will definitely obtain another UID soon.

Did you state your current visa in the EOI, or they just checked that themself? What visa are you applying?


----------



## kundikoi

pSudip said:


> Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, *you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted*.
> 
> Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.
> 
> Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)


why would anyone suggest anything different to what GTO has already told you above (highlighted in blue)? :confused2:

it looks like they're starting to get their act together in terms of finding out people who try to "game" the system (even if inadvertently), so it's definitely good to be seeing these outcomes. it makes the system more balanced and fair for all in the long run.


----------



## rajaramwork\

oraman said:


> Just my personal opinions... First, it looks like you may be not eligible as you are not a recent PhD graduate within 3 years and cannot get 150k+...
> 
> However, this program has some quotas for universities, and if there is the case, the uni will nominate you to apply for GTI instead of sponsoring you for 186 because the can save the levy. I don't know whether this can help you to avoid the threshold, but it is not harm to ask your uni.
> 
> If they are willing to help you with this, definitely you can give it a shot. On the other hand, you may ask the uni to push DHA, telling them your position is very important, so DHA will consider to check your application.
> 
> Anyway, good luck for your application.


Dear, 
Don't Misguide anyone without proper experience and proven sources,since it is a public forum. There is a salary threshold as you know, so he can show the Advertisements with the help of seek.au or acceptable sources. Moreover Ph.D sounds for this GTI Track it doesn't matters when he finished. GTO Team will decide that.
Perhaps! He may not be eligible , because he already enqueued with 186.

Also for your kind notice, the last 3 years time frame is meant only for freshers who cannot suppose to be met the threshold salary. Ok. cool


----------



## gtisp2020

sonhcnet said:


> Its been so long since an EOI rejection. But with your outstanding profile, you will definitely obtain another UID soon.
> 
> Did you state your current visa in the EOI, or they just checked that themself? What visa are you applying?


Thanks Sonhcnet. 

I didn't mention anything about my visa in the EOI. I think they checked by them-self :. I've applied for 485 (post-study) visa.


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> why would anyone suggest anything different to what GTO has already told you above (highlighted in blue)? :confused2:
> 
> it looks like they're starting to get their act together in terms of finding out people who try to "game" the system (even if inadvertently), so it's definitely good to be seeing these outcomes. it makes the system more balanced and fair for all in the long run.


The GTO did not mention any specific reason to reject my EOI. Visa issue was the first among others. GTO also mentioned the other general eligibility criteria such as target sectors, salary threshold etc. This makes me confused, what is the reason for my ineligibility: visa or profile?


----------



## sonhcnet

kundikoi said:


> pSudip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, *you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted*.
> 
> Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.
> 
> Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone suggest anything different to what GTO has already told you above (highlighted in blue)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like they're starting to get their act together in terms of finding out people who try to "game" the system (even if inadvertently), so it's definitely good to be seeing these outcomes. it makes the system more balanced and fair for all in the long run.
Click to expand...

I dont think there is any gaming here in this case. He deserves this GTI visa, its just the timing not right. p


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> why would anyone suggest anything different to what GTO has already told you above (highlighted in blue)? :confused2:
> 
> it looks like they're starting to get their act together in terms of finding out people who try to "game" the system (even if inadvertently), so it's definitely good to be seeing these outcomes. it makes the system more balanced and fair for all in the long run.


What do you mean by gaming the system? I was eligible (on a student visa) when I submitted the EOI and they don't mention anywhere that you can't submit your EOI while on a bridging visa.


----------



## Yenaro

pSudip said:


> What do you mean by gaming the system? I was eligible (on a student visa) when I submitted the EOI and they don't mention anywhere that you can't submit your EOI while on a bridging visa.


When did you submit your EOI?
by the time you have submitted your EOI you were in bridging visa? or Student visa about to expire?


----------



## gtisp2020

Yenaro said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> by the time you have submitted your EOI you were in bridging visa? or Student visa about to expire?


I submitted my EOI on 28 May and my student visa expired on 10 July.


----------



## Yenaro

pSudip said:


> Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted.
> 
> Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.
> 
> Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)





pSudip said:


> I submitted my EOI on 28 May and my student visa expired on 10 July.


Mate, you have a very competitive research profile. It seems now that all applications are crossed-checked before sending EOI. Once you get your 485 re-submit new EOI.


----------



## gtisp2020

Yenaro said:


> Mate, you have a very competitive research profile. It seems now that all applications are crossed-checked before sending EOI. Once you get your 485 re-submit new EOI.


Thanks Yenaro. I want to believe that the problem was visa not my profile, then I at least have another chance. I agree with you that they are cross-checking before sending the UID.


----------



## GTI2020

pSudip said:


> Thanks Yenaro. I want to believe that the problem was visa not my profile, then I at least have another chance. I agree with you that they are cross-checking before sending the UID.


Dear pSudip
I assume the problem was on technical aspect of your visa. I have seen people with first year PhD getting GTI visa. If your profile does not deserve a GTI visa, many of us who are at the verge of completing PhD (and definitely having not impressive profile as yours) and waiting for EOI response should forget about this GTI program.


----------



## oraman

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear,
> Don't Misguide anyone without proper experience and proven sources,since it is a public forum. There is a salary threshold as you know, so he can show the Advertisements with the help of seek.au or acceptable sources. Moreover Ph.D sounds for this GTI Track it doesn't matters when he finished. GTO Team will decide that.
> Perhaps! He may not be eligible , because he already enqueued with 186.
> 
> Also for your kind notice, the last 3 years time frame is meant only for freshers who cannot suppose to be met the threshold salary. Ok. cool





kundikoi said:


> it most definitely is **not**. you can see the 186DE processing times on the DHA website, last I checked back in Jan it was ~12 months.
> 
> if I were you, I would definitely pursue the GTI route, even in parallel to 186DE - based on the info you provided, your profile is at a minimum *average* compared to others on the forum. Once spiced up with publications, awards, and scholarships, you'll be above average and will stand an above-average chance of an invite.
> 
> 
> that is just ridiculous, where did you get an impression he "cannot get 150k+"?! he may be starting at 123k, but at below 35 years with a new job here, it should be smooth sailing to demonstrate 'potential' to achieve, even a uni's salary matrix should suffice.


Thanks for pointing out the part of my post that could be misleading. But ultimately, I would like to highlight that it is useful to get in touch with the uni in this situation. It is good if the uni can do sponsor for GTIP again (I know universities have some quotas from the HR of our faculty). On the other hand, they may be also willing to help to contact DHA for the 186 application.


----------



## oraman

pSudip said:


> Thanks Sonhcnet.
> 
> I didn't mention anything about my visa in the EOI. I think they checked by them-self :. I've applied for 485 (post-study) visa.


To be honest, it looks like an excuse to reject your EOI. Their webpage does not mention that you cannot in a bridge visa when submitting EOI and applying for 858. Also, they can invite you, and let you apply after you get a substantive visa.

FYI. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility


----------



## Asharma28

I hold a visitor visa (sub class 600). I needed this when I came for interview etc. Was wondering if having visitor visa makes me ineligible for GTI?



kundikoi said:


> it most definitely is **not**. you can see the 186DE processing times on the DHA website, last I checked back in Jan it was ~12 months.
> 
> if I were you, I would definitely pursue the GTI route, even in parallel to 186DE - based on the info you provided, your profile is at a minimum *average* compared to others on the forum. Once spiced up with publications, awards, and scholarships, you'll be above average and will stand an above-average chance of an invite.
> 
> 
> that is just ridiculous, where did you get an impression he "cannot get 150k+"?! he may be starting at 123k, but at below 35 years with a new job here, it should be smooth sailing to demonstrate 'potential' to achieve, even a uni's salary matrix should suffice.


----------



## gtisp2020

oraman said:


> To be honest, it looks like an excuse to reject your EOI. Their webpage does not mention that you cannot in a bridge visa when submitting EOI and applying for 858. Also, they can invite you, and let you apply after you get a substantive visa.
> 
> FYI. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility


It could just be an excuse (to be frank they don't really need any excuse). But they have mentioned the following as an eligibility criteria in the e-mail. May be they haven't updated this in their website. 

To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application. 

Note: A substantive visa is any visa that allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia other than:
• a bridging visa.
• a criminal justice visa or enforcement visa.


----------



## kennyhuge

pSudip said:


> It could just be an excuse (to be frank they don't really need any excuse). But they have mentioned the following as an eligibility criteria in the e-mail. May be they haven't updated this in their website.
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application.
> 
> Note: A substantive visa is any visa that allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia other than:
> • a bridging visa.
> • a criminal justice visa or enforcement visa.


Dear friend,
Your profile is very strong! I believe that the only problem is about your visa status. As the email stated, you cannot apply visa 858 on a bridging visa. I don't know why the DHA doesn't make it clear on its website. Please consider resubmitting EOI when you get 458 visa. I am pretty sure that you will get a UID.


----------



## sage_004

Do you get any emails after you submit your EOI? I submitted mine last night, got the form has been successfully submitted. But did not get any automated emails. Can someone tell me if they send out an email?


----------



## newmember24

No they do not


----------



## Sunpreet

Hello Everyone,

I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.

EOI: 2O May.
UID: 18 June.
Visa Lodge: 25 June
Medicals: 15 July
Grant: 24 July (Today)

Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.

Thanks


----------



## teentitan12

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congrat Sunpreet. 

Did you undertake medical on 15 July or your medical was clear on 15 July? I took medical on the same day as you but have not received grant yet.


----------



## GTIITG

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! Would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> Congrat Sunpreet.
> 
> Did you undertake medical on 15 July or your medical was clear on 15 July? I took medical on the same day as you but have not received grant yet.


Thanks Buddy.

Did medicals on 15th July in Canberra. Got cleared on 20th July.

All the best!!!


----------



## Sunpreet

GTIITG said:


> Congrats! Would you mind sharing your profile?


Thanks.

Ph.D. Second Year. (On Scholarship)
MPhil. in Australia.
MSc from the UK. (Awarded with the Most Outstanding MSc student and a mention in a magazine)
BEng(Hons.) from the UK.

Publications: 7 (Journals and Conferences)
Travel Grants
Few other Awards
Strong nominator in Cybersecurity.


----------



## Sunpreet

Bayleaf said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Received a couple of new responses for my survey lately, thanks to all who took time to complete :clap2:
> 
> However I barely received any updates from survey respondents lately. Not sure if everyone is just not receiving UID/visa grant, or simply just didn't update me? hwell:
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


Survey done!!!!!

This is a great initiative, keep it up.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Well deserved and congratulations 👏🏻


Sunpreet said:


> GTIITG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Would you mind sharing your profile?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ph.D. Second Year. (On Scholarship)
> MPhil. in Australia.
> MSc from the UK. (Awarded with the Most Outstanding MSc student and a mention in a magazine)
> BEng(Hons.) from the UK.
> 
> Publications: 7 (Journals and Conferences)
> Travel Grants
> Few other Awards
> Strong nominator in Cybersecurity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunpreet

Gadget Guru said:


> Well deserved and congratulations 👏🏻


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks


Great dear, congrats !
Who was your case officer  ?


----------



## Sunpreet

aleemi.tnd said:


> Great dear, congrats !
> Who was your case officer  ?


Thanks.

I feel a bit uncomfortable in sharing the full name. However, I can share the initials.
I hope it helps.

My case officer is a female: A. J__e
Position Number Ending in 55

All the best!!!!


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Sunpreet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I feel a bit uncomfortable in sharing the full name. However, I can share the initials.
> I hope it helps.
> 
> My case officer is a female: A. J__e
> Position Number Ending in 55
> 
> All the best!!!!


Thats great dear, thank you !

Anyone knows the working hours of dept of Immigration, it is Mon to Fri.
But what are the timings ?


----------



## Sunpreet

aleemi.tnd said:


> Thats great dear, thank you !
> 
> Anyone knows the working hours of dept of Immigration, it is Mon to Fri.
> But what are the timings ?


I believe the hours are Monday to Friday, however, its very common for people to receive correspondence on Saturdays as well.

All the best!!!!


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Sunpreet said:


> I believe the hours are Monday to Friday, however, its very common for people to receive correspondence on Saturdays as well.
> 
> All the best!!!!


Oh, are you sure dear ?

I mean Sat Sun are off, how come officer can respond on Sat?

Really !


----------



## Sunpreet

aleemi.tnd said:


> Oh, are you sure dear ?
> 
> I mean Sat Sun are off, how come officer can respond on Sat?
> 
> Really !



Well, I am pretty sure that people have received correspondence on Saturdays.
Let's wait for others to share their experience on this.

All the best!!!!


----------



## small munene

aleemi.tnd said:


> Sunpreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the hours are Monday to Friday, however, its very common for people to receive correspondence on Saturdays as well.
> 
> All the best!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, are you sure dear ?
> 
> I mean Sat Sun are off, how come officer can respond on Sat?
> 
> Really !
Click to expand...

Saturdays they work. I have got many correspondences on Saturday. And a point to note: in many cases i receive emails specifically btn 9.40 to 10:05 am Sydney time..... never outside these hours. (My experience)


----------



## small munene

Sunpreet said:


> GTIITG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Would you mind sharing your profile?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ph.D. Second Year. (On Scholarship)
> MPhil. in Australia.
> MSc from the UK. (Awarded with the Most Outstanding MSc student and a mention in a magazine)
> BEng(Hons.) from the UK.
> 
> Publications: 7 (Journals and Conferences)
> Travel Grants
> Few other Awards
> Strong nominator in Cybersecurity.
Click to expand...

Congratulations. 🎉🍾


----------



## rajaramwork\

*Visa granted 124 & 858 as on date 05.6.2020*

Dear Bayleaf,
This information of VISA on hand of processing is for your survey.
visa 124 - till 05 june 2020 = 703
visa 858 - till june 2020 = 1321
now u start your research...
Also please provide your analysis for offshore 124 , applicants from offshore also will be benefited.

Sources: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600348-document-released.pdf


----------



## Sunpreet

small munene said:


> Congratulations. 🎉🍾


Thanks for your kind words!!!


----------



## oraman

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## aleemi.tnd

small munene said:


> Saturdays they work. I have got many correspondences on Saturday. And a point to note: in many cases i receive emails specifically btn 9.40 to 10:05 am Sydney time..... never outside these hours. (My experience)


Oh Amazing !
They work on Sat, means we can expect receiving emails / grant on Sat Also !
RIGHT !!


----------



## teentitan12

small munene said:


> Saturdays they work. I have got many correspondences on Saturday. And a point to note: in many cases i receive emails specifically btn 9.40 to 10:05 am Sydney time..... never outside these hours. (My experience)


Have you received reply for your medical and PCC extension request?


----------



## HIML

teentitan12 said:


> Have you received reply for your medical and PCC extension request?


Same query, I haven't received any response from my CO when I first asked for an extension ( additional time is permitted though as per the DHA instruction), even I didn't get any answer while I attached my last docs two weeks ago.


----------



## HIML

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunpreet
Click to expand...


----------



## DataRobot

aleemi.tnd said:


> Oh Amazing !
> They work on Sat, means we can expect receiving emails / grant on Sat Also !
> RIGHT !!


As far as I understand many of the Global Talent Officers are located at Washington, So Saturday in Australia but Friday in Washington.


----------



## gtisp2020

kennyhuge said:


> Dear friend,
> Your profile is very strong! I believe that the only problem is about your visa status. As the email stated, you cannot apply visa 858 on a bridging visa. I don't know why the DHA doesn't make it clear on its website. Please consider resubmitting EOI when you get 458 visa. I am pretty sure that you will get a UID.


Thanks. Yes, you are right, my visa status is the only problem. Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to get some detail about the rejection. GTO confirmed me that the visa status is the only problem. She also mentioned that they are now checking the visa status before sending UID to the onshore applicants. She strongly encouraged me to submit another EOI as soon as my 485 visa application has been granted. So, still there is a hope I think. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI2020 said:


> Dear pSudip
> I assume the problem was on technical aspect of your visa. I have seen people with first year PhD getting GTI visa. If your profile does not deserve a GTI visa, many of us who are at the verge of completing PhD (and definitely having not impressive profile as yours) and waiting for EOI response should forget about this GTI program.


Hi, your assumption is correct. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to GTO to clarify the reason for rejection. Today GTO confirms me that my visa status was the only problem and encourages me to submit another EOI as soon as my visa status has been changed. 

I hope you will get your UID soon. Good luck.


----------



## kundikoi

pSudip said:


> What do you mean by gaming the system? I was eligible (on a student visa) when I submitted the EOI and they don't mention anywhere that you can't submit your EOI while on a bridging visa.


gaming the system: claiming to be onshore, while either being offshore or having family members offshore; submitting multiple EOIs under different priority fields; claiming to be in "last semester" of PhD while not being in it, and so on and so forth. 

in some ways, you have all these folks to 'thank' for your predicament and loss of a few months. on the other hand, they probably saved you the trouble of making an inadvertent application mistake and potentially forfeiting your application fees


----------



## nathanieljabiness013

*Safe to do business?*

Quick question, is it really safe to work and do business in Ireland?

Companies in Ireland vs Rest of the World! LIFE HACK LION
please search and watch that video and tell me if it is legit and true

Me and my family is plannign to migrate there because the businesses here in the philippines is down due to covid 19


----------



## Sunpreet

HIML said:


> Sunpreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sunpreet
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy, I hope to hear a good news from your end soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lukey

aleemi.tnd said:


> Oh Amazing !
> They work on Sat, means we can expect receiving emails / grant on Sat Also !
> RIGHT !!


Hello friends, 
I've been foloowing this forum for a while but cannot find an answer to my question; I am a recent PhD graduate, onshore, Finance field, having 5 presentations in prestigious conferences in Australia and in Europe, I have been working as RA and Lecturer in the field for 6 years and my papers are under review for publications. I am wondering whether I am eligible for 858 visa?!


----------



## sonhcnet

Lukey said:


> aleemi.tnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Amazing !
> They work on Sat, means we can expect receiving emails / grant on Sat Also !
> RIGHT !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> I've been foloowing this forum for a while but cannot find an answer to my question; I am a recent PhD graduate, onshore, Finance field, having 5 presentations in prestigious conferences in Australia and in Europe, I have been working as RA and Lecturer in the field for 6 years and my papers are under review for publications. I am wondering whether I am eligible for 858 visa?!
Click to expand...

Noone here can determine your eligibility. Only the GT offficers can do that. 

However, I personally encourage you to submit an EOI. You have sound profile and it's worth trying.


----------



## small munene

teentitan12 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturdays they work. I have got many correspondences on Saturday. And a point to note: in many cases i receive emails specifically btn 9.40 to 10:05 am Sydney time..... never outside these hours. (My experience)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received reply for your medical and PCC extension request?
Click to expand...

Finally did them,got pregrant with in minutes. Now finding flight to leave Australia


----------



## small munene

HIML said:


> teentitan12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received reply for your medical and PCC extension request?
> 
> 
> 
> Same query, I haven't received any response from my CO when I first asked for an extension ( additional time is permitted though as per the DHA instruction), even I didn't get any answer while I attached my last docs two weeks ago.
Click to expand...

If you dont receive response from CO dont worry, just keep fighting to get all docs. Once you upload it, you will get your visa


----------



## teentitan12

small munene said:


> Finally did them,got pregrant with in minutes. Now finding flight to leave Australia


You are almost done. So when did they send you the pre-grant? 

And you contact your CO via the email global.talent.delivery, or other email address?


----------



## small munene

teentitan12 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did them,got pregrant with in minutes. Now finding flight to leave Australia
> 
> 
> 
> You are almost done. So when did they send you the pre-grant?
> 
> And you contact your CO via the email global.talent.delivery, or other email address?
Click to expand...

The day i uploaded the last doc (after minutes) this week is when i received pregrant.

I contacted first via the email, but no reply. Then my 28 days expired.what i did i uploaded all docs i had ready, but uploaded a document in others section explaining and asking for more time (Then clicked submit). So when i got the remaining docs i just updated the application.


----------



## teentitan12

small munene said:


> The day i uploaded the last doc (after minutes) this week is when i received pregrant.
> 
> I contacted first via the email, but no reply. Then my 28 days expired.what i did i uploaded all docs i had ready, but uploaded a document in others section explaining and asking for more time (Then clicked submit). So when i got the remaining docs i just updated the application.


Great. I submitted my visa application via the Contact form. I completed my medical, sent all the requested document to their email address a week ago, and now I am waiting for my grant. Is there anyone in this forum waiting like me?


----------



## amir092

*EOI template_Global_Talent*

Hi All,

Could anyone share an EOI template if you received this visa? 
How long should the letter be? 
Thanks.


----------



## HIML

teentitan12 said:


> Great. I submitted my visa application via the Contact form. I completed my medical, sent all the requested document to their email address a week ago, and now I am waiting for my grant. Is there anyone in this forum waiting like me?


I'm waiting for more than two weeks after attaching my last requested doc.


----------



## dtzhu337

milkytins said:


> Let see what will happen next month. There will huge acceptance and rejection very soon.
> This is message from one officer:
> 
> "There are significant delays due to Covid-19. We are unable to advise a timeframe for processing EOI’s. If you have not had a reply within 6 weeks you can message me and I will see if I can assist".


Hi, I am new here. Would you mind sharing who is this officer. I submitted my EOI on June 2nd, but haven't got any update. I think I am gonna ask him/her for help.


----------



## dtzhu337

*offshore waiting for results of EOI*

I submitted my EOI on June 2nd, but haven't got any update on this. I am offshore, but have a nominator already gave me a nomination. I raised up several emails asking them for the update. The most recent reply was on June 30th, telling me that my case is still in process. So now I have been waiting for more than 6 weeks. Do you guys have any ideas about this? Who should I talk to for help?


----------



## dtzhu337

*offshore waiting for results of EOI*

I submitted the EOI on June 2nd, but haven't received any update on my application. I am offshore, but already have a nominator from U Queensland. 

I raised up several emails to ask for the updates, and the most recent reply was on June 30th telling me that my case is still in process. Now I am waiting for more than 6 weeks. Do you guys happen to know whom should I talk to about this issue?


----------



## dtzhu337

*still waiting for EOI results*



milkytins said:


> Let see what will happen next month. There will huge acceptance and rejection very soon.
> This is message from one officer:
> 
> "There are significant delays due to Covid-19. We are unable to advise a timeframe for processing EOI’s. If you have not had a reply within 6 weeks you can message me and I will see if I can assist".


Would you mind providing his/her name? I have been waiting for more than 6 weeks now.


----------



## Zigzig

Hello all,
Please a friend in AgTech offshore has been issued UI code under GTI, though neither possessing nomination nor current network in Australia that can nominate. Does anyone here have anyone of Goodwill in Australia that can be of help?
Thanks for your constant inputs.


----------



## sonhcnet

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please a friend in AgTech offshore has been issued UI code under GTI, though neither possessing nomination nor current network in Australia that can nominate. Does anyone here have anyone of Goodwill in Australia that can be of help?
> Thanks for your constant inputs.


Mind sharing his/her profile and timeline?


----------



## Yenaro

Hi guys anyone submitted in June and got his/her UID OR if you know someone who submitted in June and s(he) has received their UID recently.

Please keep us update. > Bayleaf's survey << https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScOrT64Htbr2RaaG9b-62xy_z0wtrdZTVI-tFHtnHyufXsRjg/viewform > >


----------



## kundikoi

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please a friend in AgTech offshore has been issued UI code under GTI, though neither possessing nomination nor current network in Australia that can nominate. Does anyone here have anyone of Goodwill in Australia that can be of help?
> Thanks for your constant inputs.


You can tell your friend to forget about the visa as they must have lied on their EOI and *will be* found out.


----------



## Bayleaf

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear Bayleaf,
> This information of VISA on hand of processing is for your survey.
> visa 124 - till 05 june 2020 = 703
> visa 858 - till june 2020 = 1321
> now u start your research...
> Also please provide your analysis for offshore 124 , applicants from offshore also will be benefited.
> 
> Sources: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200600348-document-released.pdf


Thanks for the information.

There are currently 3 documents released by the Department of Home Affairs that provide some figures on number of applications for the GTI program.

As the data in these 3 documents are presented in an uneven manner, and there are a couple of unspecified parameters, I tried my best to tabulate them in a sensible fashion. (Click here for the spreadsheet)

Please note that different people might have different views on how to interpret the number. From how I see it:

On the basis that one needs UID to lodge application for subclass 858 or 124,
*Number of UID given out (as of 5th June 2020) = 160 + 1321 + 703 = 2184*
(Source: FA 20/06/00348)

As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “_Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent._”
Therefore, there are applicants for subclass 189/190 granted visas under the visa sub-type “Global Talent (Independent)” (Source: FA 20/05/00864).
Hence *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = 160 + 277 + 227 = 664*

Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124.

*ASSUMING* all currently on-going processing applications will be approved, *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = (160 + 277 + 227) + (1321 + 703) = 2688*

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Bayleaf

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please a friend in AgTech offshore has been issued UI code under GTI, though neither possessing nomination nor current network in Australia that can nominate. Does anyone here have anyone of Goodwill in Australia that can be of help?
> Thanks for your constant inputs.


Just curious who is the nominator your friend put in the EOI form?


----------



## kundikoi

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> *ASSUMING* all currently on-going processing applications will be approved, *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = (160 + 277 + 227) + (1321 + 703) = 2688*


I don't see anything wrong with the math, but I would just stress one more time that, in my humble opinion, the number of UIDs given out does **not** equal the number of 124/858 visas ultimately granted. Just taking myself as an example, I received one UID, but my whole family of 5 each received an 858 visa - and my spouse's is considered just the same as mine (for job application purposes, for example). 

So in your example above, 2,688 "spots occupied" may be understated.

Conversely, if absolutely all 124/858s granted are counted, there's gotta be some 'baseline' in there that accounts for 'regular' stream for these visas without UID - which absolutely couldn't equal zero in the years prior.


----------



## sonhcnet

kundikoi said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the math, but I would just stress one more time that, in my humble opinion, the number of UIDs given out does **not** equal the number of 124/858 visas ultimately granted. Just taking myself as an example, I received one UID, but my whole family of 5 each received an 858 visa - and my spouse's is considered just the same as mine (for job application purposes, for example).
> 
> So in your example above, 2,688 "spots occupied" may be understated.
> 
> Conversely, if absolutely all 124/858s granted are counted, there's gotta be some 'baseline' in there that accounts for 'regular' stream for these visas without UID - which absolutely couldn't equal zero in the years prior.


The number of spots includes both primary and secondary applicants (see the FOI). So as of 05/06/2020, there are 2688 visa lodgement/approval under GTI.

I agree that it is hard to tell how many UIDs have been issued to fill up the 5000 spots. However, we can estimate it from following relation
N1*(1+X) + N2 = 5000

where: 
N1 - number of UID (~ primary applicant)
X - average number of secondary applicants (with UID)
N2 - number of 189/190 applicants under GTI

Projected N2=1000, and assume X=1-3, the number of UIDs issued is N1=1000-2000.

Therefore, this GTI program actually means to attract 1000-2000 talent people per year (it is a great bonus if the dependants are talent too).

P.S.: the number in Bayleaf survey is already 1/10 of that. There are only 5 people got UID after submitting their survey to date, and 100+ awaiting...


----------



## rajaramwork\

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> There are currently 3 documents released by the Department of Home Affairs that provide some figures on number of applications for the GTI program.
> 
> As the data in these 3 documents are presented in an uneven manner, and there are a couple of unspecified parameters, I tried my best to tabulate them in a sensible fashion. (Click here for the spreadsheet)
> 
> Please note that different people might have different views on how to interpret the number. From how I see it:
> 
> On the basis that one needs UID to lodge application for subclass 858 or 124,
> *Number of UID given out (as of 5th June 2020) = 160 + 1321 + 703 = 2184*
> (Source: FA 20/06/00348)
> 
> As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “_Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent._”
> Therefore, there are applicants for subclass 189/190 granted visas under the visa sub-type “Global Talent (Independent)” (Source: FA 20/05/00864).
> Hence *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = 160 + 277 + 227 = 664*
> 
> Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124.
> 
> *ASSUMING* all currently on-going processing applications will be approved, *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = (160 + 277 + 227) + (1321 + 703) = 2688*
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


"Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124."

Dear Bayleaf,

you mean to say that " 5 visa grant" in which period of time ?


----------



## Bayleaf

rajaramwork\ said:


> "Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124."
> 
> Dear Bayleaf,
> 
> you mean to say that " 5 visa grant" in which period of time ?


Based on my survey, the five visa grants for subclass 124 were approved between 26th June 2020 to 14th July 2020.


----------



## smshahed

Hi,

What are the chances of getting an UID having recently completed MS from AU with a good academic background?

My wife submitted her an EOI on Jul 11, 2020 and we were curious to know about her chances. 

*Summary of her profile:*

Currently residing outside AU
Has been a University faculty for 9+ years
Completed her MS in 2018 with 80%+ score
Has 11 publications (All intl. conference papers, h-index not so good)
Has been awarded multiple scholarships for academic performances in both BSc & MS degrees

It would be really helpful to get any information that might help us to get an idea of our chances of getting a UID.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dtzhu337

Dear All,

I am an offshore applier, submitted my EOI on June 2nd (Agtech), with an Australian nominator. I have been waiting for more than 7 weeks now but the most recent message was on June 30th telling me my case is still in process. Do you have any ideas about this issue and should I still expect a UID?

Thank you


----------



## darkknight2099

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please a friend in AgTech offshore has been issued UI code under GTI, though neither possessing nomination nor current network in Australia that can nominate. Does anyone here have anyone of Goodwill in Australia that can be of help?
> Thanks for your constant inputs.





Bayleaf said:


> Just curious who is the nominator your friend put in the EOI form?





Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please, can a nominator indicated during eoi be changed during Visa application?





Zigzig said:


> Delighted to be here, plz can anyone in AgTech offshore kindly share on how to get a nominator in Australia?I literally know no expert in Australia in AgTech.


Stop gaming the system!


----------



## gtiluck

No, you don't receive any email confirming your submission.


----------



## Sunpreet

Zigzig said:


> Hello all,
> Please, can a nominator indicated during eoi be changed during Visa application?


Yes, you can change the nominator at the time of visa application.

I changed mine after I got the EOI because my final nominator was more suitable and had a stronger reputation in my mentioned field.

All the best!!!!!


----------



## Yenaro

Sunpreet said:


> Yes, you can change the nominator at the time of visa application.
> 
> I changed mine after I got the EOI because my final nominator was more suitable and had a stronger reputation in my mentioned field.
> 
> All the best!!!!!


You mean after you got your UID? right.

Your final nominator is from industry or academia?
did you publish with him/her ?


----------



## Sunpreet

Yenaro said:


> You mean after you got your UID? right.
> 
> Your final nominator is from industry or academia?
> did you publish with him/her ?


Correct after receiving my UID.
Academia, did not publish anything with him.
As long as your nominator is of the reputation in your mentioned field, he/she can attest to the relevance of your work in your mentioned field.

Another fun fact is that the department never ever contacted my nominator throughout the visa process. 

All the best!!!


----------



## Yenaro

Thanks Sunpreet.

Folks, do you know anyone submitted end of May / or in June and received UID?


----------



## Sunpreet

Yenaro said:


> Thanks Sunpreet.
> 
> Folks, do you know anyone submitted end of May / or in June and received UID?


No problem.

I submitted my EOI on 20th May and got my Visa grant yesterday.

All the best !!!!


----------



## Eddi86

Hi. 
Is there any fast track for citizenship as well after approval of PR for Global Taleent visa


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> There are currently 3 documents released by the Department of Home Affairs that provide some figures on number of applications for the GTI program.
> 
> As the data in these 3 documents are presented in an uneven manner, and there are a couple of unspecified parameters, I tried my best to tabulate them in a sensible fashion. (Click here for the spreadsheet)
> 
> Please note that different people might have different views on how to interpret the number. From how I see it:
> 
> On the basis that one needs UID to lodge application for subclass 858 or 124,
> *Number of UID given out (as of 5th June 2020) = 160 + 1321 + 703 = 2184*
> (Source: FA 20/06/00348)
> 
> As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “_Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent._”
> Therefore, there are applicants for subclass 189/190 granted visas under the visa sub-type “Global Talent (Independent)” (Source: FA 20/05/00864).
> Hence *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = 160 + 277 + 227 = 664*
> 
> Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124.
> 
> *ASSUMING* all currently on-going processing applications will be approved, *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = (160 + 277 + 227) + (1321 + 703) = 2688*
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


Maybe the 160 number for 858 is from the new financial year. It's still hard to get an overview of all the Grants that have happened since they launched the program. Based on your analysis and two others, all I can say for sure the GTI is still woefully short of the 5000 places. Again, this is not a quota that is indicative but not filled. I've been following the conferences attended by the Global Talent Offices, and the Govt seems plenty bullish on the program.

With the quality of migrants, from what I see on this forum. It seems like a hugely successful initiative for the Australian government. 



Eddi86 said:


> Hi.
> Is there any fast track for citizenship as well after approval of PR for Global Taleent visa


What's the rush? Do you want to vote the Liberals out of power? A PR is a pseudo-citizenship with all the rights except a Passport. Make the contributions to the Australian economy that the Visa expects, and they will give you an honorary citizenship :fingerscrossed:


----------



## trienchieu12

Eddi86 said:


> Hi.
> Is there any fast track for citizenship as well after approval of PR for Global Taleent visa


Yes, my mum told me that.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Reading the Numbers, it also appears that the number of 858 Grants have over taken the Number of 189 grants given out. That's also an encouraging sign. The Government would rather invite most ICT applicants through this program.

The 189 program seems to beset by circular PY programs, ACS assessments that take weeks and constant point inflation.


----------



## Eddi86

completenonsensewhat said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> There are currently 3 documents released by the Department of Home Affairs that provide some figures on number of applications for the GTI program.
> 
> As the data in these 3 documents are presented in an uneven manner, and there are a couple of unspecified parameters, I tried my best to tabulate them in a sensible fashion. (Click here for the spreadsheet)
> 
> Please note that different people might have different views on how to interpret the number. From how I see it:
> 
> On the basis that one needs UID to lodge application for subclass 858 or 124,
> *Number of UID given out (as of 5th June 2020) = 160 + 1321 + 703 = 2184*
> (Source: FA 20/06/00348)
> 
> As stated in FA 20/01/01225: “_Please note there is no specific visa subclass for this program and visa applications are being received and processed under the existing streams of the Skilled visa program, including Distinguished Talent._”
> Therefore, there are applicants for subclass 189/190 granted visas under the visa sub-type “Global Talent (Independent)” (Source: FA 20/05/00864).
> Hence *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = 160 + 277 + 227 = 664*
> 
> Clearly from this forum there are visa subclass 124 applicants received visa grants, however the number wasn’t reported in FA 20/06/00348. Based on my survey as of now, there are 5 people received visa grants for subclass 124.
> 
> *ASSUMING* all currently on-going processing applications will be approved, *number of spots in the GTI program occupied = (160 + 277 + 227) + (1321 + 703) = 2688*
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the 160 number for 858 is from the new financial year. It's still hard to get an overview of all the Grants that have happened since they launched the program. Based on your analysis and two others, all I can say for sure the GTI is still woefully short of the 5000 places. Again, this is not a quota that is indicative but not filled. I've been following the conferences attended by the Global Talent Offices, and the Govt seems plenty bullish on the program.
> 
> With the quality of migrants, from what I see on this forum. It seems like a hugely successful initiative for the Australian government.
> 
> 
> 
> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Is there any fast track for citizenship as well after approval of PR for Global Taleent visa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the rush? Do you want to vote the Liberals out of power? A PR is a pseudo-citizenship with all the rights except a Passport. Make the contributions to the Australian economy that the Visa expects, and they will give you an honorary citizenship
Click to expand...

Who is rushing? Just asked because saw in couple of groups before talking about such thing. And thanks for the explanation of PR, thats what everyone is doing i think.




trienchieu12 said:


> Eddi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> Is there any fast track for citizenship as well after approval of PR for Global Taleent visa
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my mum told me that.
Click to expand...

Lol. You must have got it then


----------



## sonhcnet

Guys, please show some respect, 
When someone raise an enquiry, if you know the answer, please give a reply. If you don't, then just skip it. Just as plain as it.

What the point of mocking? To show off your prominence?


----------



## Sunpreet

sonhcnet said:


> Guys, please show some respect,
> When someone raise an enquiry, if you know the answer, please give a reply. If you don't, then just skip it. Just as plain as it.
> 
> What the point of mocking? To show off your prominence?


I 100% agree with you. Even I have observed that there are people here who are trying to be condescending in their replies. 
If you are some sort of Full Professor or an inventor like Nikola Tesla then you can boost about your achievement, atleast some people might put up with it. Until then please keep your unasked opinions to yourself as no-one here is superior.

People in the process should not be terrified in asking any questions and the aim of the forum is to help others.

Thanks.


----------



## aleemi.tnd

Sunpreet said:


> I 100% agree with you. Even I have observed that there are people here who are trying to be condescending in their replies.
> If you are some sort of Full Professor or an inventor like Nikola Tesla then you can boost about your achievement, atleast some people might put up with it. Until then please keep your unasked opinions to yourself as no-one here is superior.
> 
> People in the process should not be terrified in asking any questions and the aim of the forum is to help others.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree, there is no measure of superiority, Even A Prime Minister is superior, and even a full fledged professional engineer is a superior person !

So let us not be silly !


----------



## kennyhuge

*How to update my CV?*

Dear friends,
Please give me some advice on getting my CV updated. I submitted my EOI on 26/6 (and have not received any response yet). Now I realise that my CV for the EOI only focused on my research experience and international awards. Because I have had 12 year teaching experience oversea in a university and some national awards. Should I update that in my CV and how? I submitted my EOI via the contact form and now I don't know how to send my updated CV to the Global Talent 
Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## gtisp2020

kennyhuge said:


> Dear friends,
> Please give me some advice on getting my CV updated. I submitted my EOI on 26/6 (and have not received any response yet). Now I realise that my CV for the EOI only focused on my research experience and international awards. Because I have had 12 year teaching experience oversea in a university and some national awards. Should I update that in my CV and how? I submitted my EOI via the contact form and now I don't know how to send my updated CV to the Global Talent
> Thank you so much for your advice!


You can send your updated CV and any other information/documents to the e-mail [email protected]. The GTI team will add these to your profile. I think it will also be good to explain the difference between two versions of your CV. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bayleaf

completenonsensewhat said:


> Maybe the 160 number for 858 is from the new financial year. It's still hard to get an overview of all the Grants that have happened since they launched the program. Based on your analysis and two others, all I can say for sure the GTI is still woefully short of the 5000 places. Again, this is not a quota that is indicative but not filled. I've been following the conferences attended by the Global Talent Offices, and the Govt seems plenty bullish on the program.


Do you know if the 5000 spots for GTI program are inclusive/exclusive of secondary applicants (such as spouse & family)? In the document FA 20/06/00348, they reported the figures for visa 858 inclusive of secondary applicants.
I would have thought the 5000 spots are exclusive of secondary applicants. Just asking if you or anyone has heard clarification from officials regarding this.


----------



## Gadget Guru

I believe 5000 spots are excluding secondary applicants else the numbers would be too low.



Bayleaf said:


> completenonsensewhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the 160 number for 858 is from the new financial year. It's still hard to get an overview of all the Grants that have happened since they launched the program. Based on your analysis and two others, all I can say for sure the GTI is still woefully short of the 5000 places. Again, this is not a quota that is indicative but not filled. I've been following the conferences attended by the Global Talent Offices, and the Govt seems plenty bullish on the program.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the 5000 spots for GTI program are inclusive/exclusive of secondary applicants (such as spouse & family)? In the document FA 20/06/00348, they reported the figures for visa 858 inclusive of secondary applicants.
> I would have thought the 5000 spots are exclusive of secondary applicants. Just asking if you or anyone has heard clarification from officials regarding this.
Click to expand...


----------



## kennyhuge

pSudip said:


> You can send your updated CV and any other information/documents to the e-mail [email protected]. The GTI team will add these to your profile. I think it will also be good to explain the difference between two versions of your CV.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much for your very fast response, bro!


----------



## tnk009

Bayleaf said:


> Do you know if the 5000 spots for GTI program are inclusive/exclusive of secondary applicants (such as spouse & family)? In the document FA 20/06/00348, they reported the figures for visa 858 inclusive of secondary applicants.
> 
> I would have thought the 5000 spots are exclusive of secondary applicants. Just asking if you or anyone has heard clarification from officials regarding this.


Visa quotas are always including secondary applicants. So 5000 cap for GTI is including spouse. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

tnk009 said:


> Visa quotas are always including secondary applicants. So 5000 cap for GTI is including spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


So the dependents are not calculated from the 5000 or are they?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf said:


> Do you know if the 5000 spots for GTI program are inclusive/exclusive of secondary applicants (such as spouse & family)? In the document FA 20/06/00348, they reported the figures for visa 858 inclusive of secondary applicants.
> I would have thought the 5000 spots are exclusive of secondary applicants. Just asking if you or anyone has heard clarification from officials regarding this.


In all honesty, I've seen people argue on both sides. It's pure speculation but I think the 5000 EOI Spots are for primary applicants only. Feel free to correct me.


----------



## darkknight2099

completenonsensewhat said:


> In all honesty, I've seen people argue on both sides. It's pure speculation but I think the 5000 EOI Spots are for primary applicants only. Feel free to correct me.


I tend believe the same.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI2020

dtzhu337 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am an offshore applier, submitted my EOI on June 2nd (Agtech), with an Australian nominator. I have been waiting for more than 7 weeks now but the most recent message was on June 30th telling me my case is still in process. Do you have any ideas about this issue and should I still expect a UID?
> 
> Thank you


Dear dtzhu337
I can feel you. I have been waiting since May 12, 2020 (Offshore applicant).


----------



## NewMember123

Sunpreet said:


> No problem.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20th May and got my Visa grant yesterday.
> 
> All the best !!!!


Congrats for your visa grant.
May I know when did you do your final submission?
I did my final submission four week ago and still waiting a decision.

Cheers


----------



## SM68

Does anyone know how to show the income threshold requirements while applying as a PhD student? I am applying from offshore.
Thank you.


----------



## HIML

NewMember123 said:


> Congrats for your visa grant.
> May I know when did you do your final submission?
> I did my final submission four week ago and still waiting a decision.
> 
> Cheers


Hi NewMember123

Just wondering, four weeks! did you mean the visa application? onshore or off-shore and have you been requested for additional documents? I'm waiting for more than three weeks after submitting my final requested doc.

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> Congrats for your visa grant.
> May I know when did you do your final submission?
> I did my final submission four week ago and still waiting a decision.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. My full timeline is below.

Stream: CyberSecurity. 

EOI: 2O May.
UID: 18 June.
Visa Lodge: 25 June
Medicals: 15 July
Medicals Cleared: 20 July
Grant: 24 July (Today)

All the best!!!!


----------



## rajaramwork\

tnk009 said:


> Visa quotas are always including secondary applicants. So 5000 cap for GTI is including spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Dear ,

Sorry if i'm wrong. This is for for your kind information, without any research of statistical analysis on proven methodology here so many pupils are misleading the new comers.

GTI is meant for Independent count or spots. For instance, assume in my family four members , GTI is allotted and the count may be noted only for my head not for other 3 heads in my family. I saw in this forum one or two guys are saying this- for them i have to say one thing GTI 5000 is for independent applicant not for their family members. 

I'm a scientist not my family members.


----------



## NewMember123

HIML said:


> Hi NewMember123
> 
> Just wondering, four weeks! did you mean the visa application? onshore or off-shore and have you been requested for additional documents? I'm waiting for more than three weeks after submitting my final requested doc.
> 
> Cheers


I submitted all the additional requested documents on 26th July and medical was cleared on 22nd July.


----------



## teentitan12

NewMember123 said:


> I submitted all the additional requested documents on 26th July and medical was cleared on 22nd July.


You mean your medical was clear on 22/07 or 22/06?

If your medical was clear on 22/07, then you have just been waiting for nearly a week after your application is completed.


----------



## Unkol

*"an unexpected error occurred"*



teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Please advise.
> 
> When I click "submit" to lodge my visa application via the Global Talent contact form. It says "an unexpected error occurred". Anyone experience this before?


I got the same problem, may I know how do you proceed to submit?


----------



## Unkol

*"an unexpected error occurred"*



teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Please advise.
> 
> When I click "submit" to lodge my visa application via the Global Talent contact form. It says "an unexpected error occurred". Anyone experience this before?


Hey there! Newbie here.. got the same situation having right now. What do you do and how do you proceeded to submit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkknight2099

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Sorry if i'm wrong. This is for for your kind information, without any research of statistical analysis on proven methodology here so many pupils are misleading the new comers.
> 
> GTI is meant for Independent count or spots. For instance, assume in my family four members , GTI is allotted and the count may be noted only for my head not for other 3 heads in my family. I saw in this forum one or two guys are saying this- for them i have to say one thing GTI 5000 is for independent applicant not for their family members.
> 
> I'm a scientist not my family members.


good point :clap2::clap2:


----------



## PCGTIV

*GTI applied on June*

Hi Folks,
I am new to this forum. I am a PhD student at an Australian university. I have sent the contact form for GTI on 16 June (Is it EOI?). However, I have not received any response yet. My profile is,

Applied sector: Energy and Mining Technology
Offshore industrial experience: over nine years (engineer in a thermal power plant out of AU)
Publications: 3
Other credentials: Chartered Engineer in Engineers Australia

I have received an invitation to apply for a job, senior engineer position in a thermal plant in Australia recently, according to their advertisement, salary per anum 136,000 AUD (I have submitted the invitation letter and the adv.)

What is my chance to receive GT visa (858)?


----------



## darkknight2099

PCGTIV said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am a PhD student at an Australian university. I have sent the contact form for GTI on 16 June (Is it EOI?). However, I have not received any response yet. My profile is,
> 
> 
> 
> Applied sector: Energy and Mining Technology
> 
> Offshore industrial experience: over nine years (engineer in a thermal power plant out of AU)
> 
> Publications: 3
> 
> Other credentials: Chartered Engineer in Engineers Australia
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for a job, senior engineer position in a thermal plant in Australia recently, according to their advertisement, salary per anum 136,000 AUD (I have submitted the invitation letter and the adv.)
> 
> 
> 
> What is my chance to receive GT visa (858)?


It depends on how you showed your prominence. For example are those three publication Q1?, was you the first author?, are they provide new knowledge that solve problems in the field?. So on. 

No one here is in a position to give any certain answer. It all depends on how you wrote the eoi and how convincing it is to the CO.

Moreover, when it comes to papers it is not about quantity but quality. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## PCGTIV

darkknight2099 said:


> It depends on how you showed your prominence. For example are those three publication Q1?, was you the first author?, are they provide new knowledge that solve problems in the field?. So on.
> 
> No one here is in a position to give any certain answer. It all depends on how you wrote the eoi and how convincing it is to the CO.
> 
> Moreover, when it comes to papers it is not about quantity but quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thank you @darkknight2099 for your prompt response. :fingerscrossed:

Is anyone got a response from GT team who lodge their EOI on around July 16? :ranger:


----------



## NewMember123

teentitan12 said:


> You mean your medical was clear on 22/07 or 22/06?
> 
> If your medical was clear on 22/07, then you have just been waiting for nearly a week after your application is completed.


Sorry both medical clearance and final additional docs submission were on June 22 and 26 respectively.


----------



## teentitan12

Unkol said:


> I got the same problem, may I know how do you proceed to submit?


You can change the browser, use internet explorer (microsoft edge) to submit, it worked for me last time


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys, I have just received the golden email. 

My timeline is: 
13/05: Submit EOI
01/06: Receive RFI for more information
14/06: Further documents submitted
15/06: Invitation to apply
01/07: Visa application submitted
03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
28/07: Visa granted


----------



## NewMember123

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


Congratulations teentitan12!!!


----------



## Gadget Guru

Congratulations bro!


teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


----------



## Sunpreet

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kennyhuge

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


Congratulation mate! It's a diamond one!
Btw, are you onshore or offshore? And what were the documents you submitted on 14/06?


----------



## Ragnar13

I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible. 
- I have done masters
- I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
- I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
- 1 patent in progress
- Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
Should I apply again for EOI?


----------



## Ragnar13

HIML said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Share your profile for visa?
Click to expand...


----------



## darkknight2099

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


Congratulations! Do you mind sharing your profile

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Guru

If they have rejected your EOI request, there's no point in applying again.



Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?


----------



## Yuki_CC

Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?


Dear,

Feel sry to hear that. I might have the similar profile with u. Sooooooo wry now. I believe you can resubmit it since I consulted an agent before.

And would u mind share the exact time frame when you received the email?


----------



## sonhcnet

Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?


No, wait until your situation has significantly changed (more pubs, patent granted, pay raise, etc). 

What is the first eligibility shown in the rejection email?


----------



## Nana689

Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?


Hi, what exactly they said in the rejection mail? your profile is seemingly prominent


----------



## lukash1337

If you don't have a salary above the high income threshold or an exceptionally impressive profile such as a PhD with multiple publications, then the only way you can get an UID is if you are a HIGHLY GRADED and RECENT graduate.


I can see three reasons why you might have gotten rejected:
-either you are not RECENT graduate, meaning you have graduated MORE than 3 years ago
-or you were not highly graded (GPA lower than 80%)
-or you do not show future prospects of earning above the high income threshold (according to the case officer), which is probably going to be the case considering you are still on a graduate position and are making less than 60k.

I have submitted my EOI exactly 14 days ago, on 14 July.
Done masters, 7.0 GPA. EOI sent 1 day after graduation, as soon as I got my transcript.
No publication, no job, only a highly graded graduate with a nomination from the university.

I'm still waiting. I promised myself I'd give it a month and it's been 2 weeks. If I don't get an UID for another 2 weeks, I'll apply for a 485. Can't really wait any longer, since my student visa expires in a month anyway.

I don't really believe it's gonna happen, but I wanna give it a go before I fork out another 15k for 485 and insurance and PY.


----------



## Ragnar13

Yuki_CC said:


> Dear,
> 
> Feel sry to hear that. I might have the similar profile with u. Sooooooo wry now. I believe you can resubmit it since I consulted an agent before.
> 
> And would u mind share the exact time frame when you received the email?


I got the email today.


----------



## Ragnar13

lukash1337 said:


> If you don't have a salary above the high income threshold or an exceptionally impressive profile such as a PhD with multiple publications, then the only way you can get an UID is if you are a HIGHLY GRADED and RECENT graduate.
> 
> 
> I can see three reasons why you might have gotten rejected:
> -either you are not RECENT graduate, meaning you have graduated MORE than 3 years ago
> -or you were not highly graded (GPA lower than 80%)
> -or you do not show future prospects of earning above the high income threshold (according to the case officer), which is probably going to be the case considering you are still on a graduate position and are making less than 60k.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI exactly 14 days ago, on 14 July.
> Done masters, 7.0 GPA. EOI sent 1 day after graduation, as soon as I got my transcript.
> No publication, no job, only a highly graded graduate with a nomination from the university.
> 
> I'm still waiting. I promised myself I'd give it a month and it's been 2 weeks. If I don't get an UID for another 2 weeks, I'll apply for a 485. Can't really wait any longer, since my student visa expires in a month anyway.
> 
> I don't really believe it's gonna happen, but I wanna give it a go before I fork out another 15k for 485 and insurance and PY.


I Graduated in 2018 from Uni Melb. How do you get nomination from University? I finished my degree with 79.4%.


----------



## Ragnar13

Nana689 said:


> Hi, what exactly they said in the rejection mail? your profile is seemingly prominent


That I am not eligible with provided information and then they pasted the visa requirements in email same as GTI website. They didnt provide any specific reason.


----------



## Sunpreet

Ragnar13 said:


> HIML said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got my Visa Grant Today (858), stream: CyberSecurity. Below is my Timeline.
> 
> EOI: 2O May.
> UID: 18 June.
> Visa Lodge: 25 June
> Medicals: 15 July
> Grant: 24 July (Today)
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything and I will try my best to help. Wish you all the best of Luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Share your profile for visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Ph.D. Second Year. (On Scholarship)
> MPhil. in Australia.
> MSc from the UK. (Awarded with the Most Outstanding MSc student and a mention in a magazine)
> BEng(Hons.) from the UK.
> 
> Publications: 7 (Journals and Conferences)
> Travel Grants
> Few other Awards
> Strong nominator in Cybersecurity.
> 
> All the best!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragnar13

sonhcnet said:


> No, wait until your situation has significantly changed (more pubs, patent granted, pay raise, etc).
> 
> What is the first eligibility shown in the rejection email?


" Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program. 



Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.

To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:

demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements;
still be prominent in their field of expertise;
provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise;
have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their area of talent;
have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant. 


To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program individuals must also be highly skilled in one of the seven target sectors:

AgTech
FinTech
MedTech
Cyber Security
Space and Advanced Manufacturing
Energy and Mining Technology
Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.

Individuals must also be expected to earn an annual salary that meets the Fair Work High Income Threshold, which is currently AUD153,600 and adjusted annually on 1 July.

We would encourage you to explore our other visa options particularly the General Skilled Migration pathways that provide opportunities to live and work in Australia. Further information on the Department of Home Affairs can be found here."

This was the email.


----------



## lukash1337

Ragnar13 said:


> I Graduated in 2018 from Uni Melb. How do you get nomination from University? I finished my degree with 79.4%.


This is probably why. You were so close to distinction average, but you're slightly under 80%.


----------



## Ragnar13

Can we apply 858 without UID because in immi account if we apply for 858 visa it asks about UID with YES or NO, but even if you say No it will let you start visa application! Why?


----------



## lukash1337

You can. But then, it's a gamble with the application fee, which is over 4k and over 6k if you're with a spouse. Considering you got a refusal once, you are unlikely to succeed this way.


----------



## Sunpreet

Ragnar13 said:


> Can we apply 858 without UID because in immi account if we apply for 858 visa it asks about UID with YES or NO, but even if you say No it will let you start visa application! Why?


Well, I can not comment on "why"? However, I can share that before you submit your application, you will be asked to submit evidence of your received invitation. I attached my invitation email in that section.

I won't be surprised if they will refuse your visa application, in case you will decide to proceed without an invite. So please be vigilant while doing something like this as it is the applicant's responsibility to demonstrate all the claims made while applying. 


All the best!!!!!


----------



## sonhcnet

lukash1337 said:


> If you don't have a salary above the high income threshold or an exceptionally impressive profile such as a PhD with multiple publications, then the only way you can get an UID is if you are a HIGHLY GRADED and RECENT graduate.
> 
> 
> I can see three reasons why you might have gotten rejected:
> -either you are not RECENT graduate, meaning you have graduated MORE than 3 years ago
> -or you were not highly graded (GPA lower than 80%)
> -or you do not show future prospects of earning above the high income threshold (according to the case officer), which is probably going to be the case considering you are still on a graduate position and are making less than 60k.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI exactly 14 days ago, on 14 July.
> Done masters, 7.0 GPA. EOI sent 1 day after graduation, as soon as I got my transcript.
> No publication, no job, only a highly graded graduate with a nomination from the university.
> 
> I'm still waiting. I promised myself I'd give it a month and it's been 2 weeks. If I don't get an UID for another 2 weeks, I'll apply for a 485. Can't really wait any longer, since my student visa expires in a month anyway.
> 
> I don't really believe it's gonna happen, but I wanna give it a go before I fork out another 15k for 485 and insurance and PY.


Mate, don't want to let you down, but high graded recent graduate is just a prerequisite (so that you dont need to meet salary threshold). The other thing, perhaps the most important and hardest, is achivements (pubs, patents, awards, ect...). In my opinion, just plain high grade/high salary might not be enough. Even candidates that meets salary condition had to show their distingushed achivements. 

However, who knows what CO's thinking, so everyone just keeps their faith (with an appropriate backup plan ofc) :juggle:


----------



## Ana Nguyen

Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?


Could you please share me the email address or title of your email? I got many email everyday but not from CO, I guess but I want to know how the email look like.
I submited my EOI from 13 June but I haven't received any thing.

- I am a master in Australia (GPA 3.8/4.0) within 3 years
- I have 3 publications
- 4 year work experience in bank and 2 years at a university (not in Australia)
- I am the first year of PhD in Australia
- I got the Australian government scholarship to study my master and PhD scholarship (RTP Stipend)
But still Waite and Worry...:confused2:


----------



## Ragnar13

Ana Nguyen said:


> Could you please share me the email address or title of your email? I got many email everyday but not from CO, I guess but I want to know how the email look like.
> I submited my EOI from 13 June but I haven't received any thing.
> 
> - I am a master in Australia (GPA 3.8/4.0) within 3 years
> - I have 3 publications
> - 4 year work experience in bank and 2 years at a university (not in Australia)
> - I am the first year of PhD in Australia
> - I got the Australian government scholarship to study my master and PhD scholarship (RTP Stipend)
> But still Waite and Worry...:confused2:


Title: The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility [SEC=OFFICIAL]
Email Address: [email protected]


----------



## Ana Nguyen

Ragnar13 said:


> Title: The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility [SEC=OFFICIAL]
> 
> Thank you! I must keep waiting!:confused2:


----------



## Gadget Guru

This clearly shows how GTO look each and every case in detail before sending out the invite. Just simple masters without prominence won't do anything.



Ragnar13 said:


> Ana Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share me the email address or title of your email? I got many email everyday but not from CO, I guess but I want to know how the email look like.
> I submited my EOI from 13 June but I haven't received any thing.
> 
> - I am a master in Australia (GPA 3.8/4.0) within 3 years
> - I have 3 publications
> - 4 year work experience in bank and 2 years at a university (not in Australia)
> - I am the first year of PhD in Australia
> - I got the Australian government scholarship to study my master and PhD scholarship (RTP Stipend)
> But still Waite and Worry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title: The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility [SEC=OFFICIAL]
> Email Address: [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## lukash1337

I’m aware.
Still, I seem to be meeting the very basic eligibility and EOIs dont cost anything. I also got a nomination by the university itself.

It would be stupid of me to fork out 15k for a useless PY without giving it a go


----------



## Ana Nguyen

Gadget Guru said:


> This clearly shows how GTO look each and every case in detail before sending out the invite.


What do you mean?'Just simple masters without prominence won't do anything."

I wrote without degree. I mean I got the master degree in Australia within 3 years.
Of course, I write my work clearly in my CV. I have publications, book chapter, some public projects and grants...that's why I got two scholarships from the Australia government but I quite worry because they may think that my job may not be directly related to Fintech. My background is Finance.


----------



## darkknight2099

lukash1337 said:


> Iâ€m aware.
> 
> Still, I seem to be meeting the very basic eligibility and EOIs dont cost anything. I also got a nomination by the university itself.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be stupid of me to fork out 15k for a useless PY without giving it a go


Hi Lukash,
Would you please let me know from where one can request the nomination from the university??
Many thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## trienchieu12

Ana Nguyen said:


> What do you mean?'Just simple masters without prominence won't do anything."
> 
> I wrote without degree. I mean I got the master degree in Australia within 3 years.
> Of course, I write my work clearly in my CV. I have publications, book chapter, some public projects and grants...that's why I got two scholarships from the Australia government but I quite worry because they may think that my job may not be directly related to Fintech. My background is Finance.


How about if your work involves Data Science


----------



## Gadget Guru

Yeah I agree with you, not related to fintech could be one of the reason. You can try again once you have more publications after some major changes.


Ana Nguyen said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly shows how GTO look each and every case in detail before sending out the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?'Just simple masters without prominence won't do anything."
> 
> I wrote without degree. I mean I got the master degree in Australia within 3 years.
> Of course, I write my work clearly in my CV. I have publications, book chapter, some public projects and grants...that's why I got two scholarships from the Australia government but I quite worry because they may think that my job may not be directly related to Fintech. My background is Finance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ana Nguyen

trienchieu12 said:


> How about if your work involves Data Science


Yes, all my past research and current PhD project ar quantitative method. I apply many techniques to modelling. My PhD project is about mutual funds, so I may think It could be relate to well-management, a part of Fintech. Until now, no one tech Fintech at Bachelor, just 1 or 2 universities globally have this course and We do not how much Finance and Technology for Fintech decision. I participate in writing the syllabus for my University to teach this course, we divide into 2 parts (50% of Finance and 50% of IT skills with Pythoon, R, and Matlab...)but everything is new..


----------



## lukash1337

Darknight: 
I don’t think there is a universal method of getting that.
I asked an Associate Professor who supervised my Masters Thesis.
He agreed, spoke to some people in the university and gave me a nomination form with the university as an organisation nominator and himself as the contact officer for the nominator.
Also, he is a brilliant individual, and he guided me through my thesis which is awaiting publication in August (but isnt published just yet). I also put that Information in the EOI details.

Yes, I know I do not need to submit 1000 form with an EOI, but I did anyway. Won’t hurt to attach more stuff than required.

If nothing comes back for 2 more weeks, I’ll go for 485 and PY - I promised myself I’d give it a month. My student visa expires soon anyway. I am not getting my hopes up, because there are so many people with better profiles than mine ... but as mentioned before, if I meet the eligibility it would be stupid not to give it a shot


----------



## darkknight2099

lukash1337 said:


> Darknight:
> 
> I donâ€t think there is a universal method of getting that.
> 
> I asked an Associate Professor who supervised my Masters Thesis.
> 
> He agreed, spoke to some people in the university and gave me a nomination form with the university as an organisation nominator and himself as the contact officer for the nominator.
> 
> Also, he is a brilliant individual, and he guided me through my thesis which is awaiting publication in August (but isnt published just yet). I also put that Information in the EOI details.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know I do not need to submit 1000 form with an EOI, but I did anyway. Wonâ€t hurt to attach more stuff than required.
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing comes back for 2 more weeks, Iâ€ll go for 485 and PY - I promised myself Iâ€d give it a month. My student visa expires soon anyway. I am not getting my hopes up, because there are so many people with better profiles than mine ... but as mentioned before, if I meet the eligibility it would be stupid not to give it a shot


Thank you very much for the valuable information. I will do the same process. I wish you all the best in your application.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

rajaramwork\ said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Sorry if i'm wrong. This is for for your kind information, without any research of statistical analysis on proven methodology here so many pupils are misleading the new comers.
> 
> GTI is meant for Independent count or spots. For instance, assume in my family four members , GTI is allotted and the count may be noted only for my head not for other 3 heads in my family. I saw in this forum one or two guys are saying this- for them i have to say one thing GTI 5000 is for independent applicant not for their family members.
> 
> I'm a scientist not my family members.


You need to correct your understanding. GTI is not independent count but it is the part of overall planning migration quota.
check out below: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...on program is designed,of 160,000 for 2019-20.

Secondly, for DoHA, GTI is another streamline, so rules are same for GTI and other visas such as 189 or 190 interms of how they count the numbers of invite. If you are not sure then check with any MARA agents like Ischa to verify what I said. 
The whole rational behind change in point system from 16th Nov'19 was that partner/spouse take the additional count in the total grant.
No. of applicants is not equal to no. of applications. 

FYI, I am holding GTI visa since Feb'20.

Good luck!!


----------



## teentitan12

kennyhuge said:


> Congratulation mate! It's a diamond one!
> Btw, are you onshore or offshore? And what were the documents you submitted on 14/06?


I am onshore. After submitting my EOI, they requested evidence of my prominence in the field (Fintech). I provided them awards related to my research, and reference letter from my nominator explaining my expertise and skills.


----------



## Ana Nguyen

teentitan12 said:


> I am onshore. After submitting my EOI, they requested evidence of my prominence in the field (Fintech). I provided them awards related to my research, and reference letter from my nominator explaining my expertise and skills.


Your background is Finance or IT? I am a PhD in Finance but I wonder about how is relevance to Fintech.


----------



## wali_u

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys, I have just received the golden email.
> 
> My timeline is:
> 13/05: Submit EOI
> 01/06: Receive RFI for more information
> 14/06: Further documents submitted
> 15/06: Invitation to apply
> 01/07: Visa application submitted
> 03/07: s56 request for PCC and health exam
> 16/07: Health examination cleared & documents submitted
> 28/07: Visa granted


Congratulations @teentitan12

Can you kindly explain what sort of documents you provided as proof of evidence of your prominence in the field (Fintech)? 

I submitted my EOI on the 4th of June for FinTech as well. I have high performing Bachelors and Masters degrees in Finance (with scholarships) and currently doing PhD in a G8 university (also with scholarship). I submitted a reference letter from a prominent FinTech firm of my country with whom I worked on a collaborative academic project while working as a lecturer. So far I have received no response (not even a rejection). Since you are in the same field, can you kindly provide your idea into my case? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yenaro

Ragnar13 said:


> I Graduated in 2018 from Uni Melb. How do you get nomination from University? I finished my degree with 79.4%.


When did you graduate, which month? and when did you submit your EOI? and when did you get the response from the case officer? if you help us to understand more your timeline .

also, did you get UID before you made the 858 application?


----------



## milkytins

Hi, pls did they reject your EOI or your visa application after you have paid for visa?


----------



## Ragnar13

Yenaro said:


> When did you graduate, which month? and when did you submit your EOI? and when did you get the response from the case officer? if you help us to understand more your timeline .
> 
> also, did you get UID before you made the 858 application?


Read my Comments from Page 219 of this thread.


----------



## Yenaro

Ragnar13 said:


> Read my Comments from Page 219 of this thread.


Sorry I messed up with other comments.



Ragnar13 said:


> I applied for 858 on shore around 25th June 2020 and got an email that I am not eligible.
> - I have done masters
> - I have job experience of 2 years in Australia, currently working as Graduate Data Analyst @ KPMG with starting pay $ 59500 p.a
> - I have published 2 papers in IEEE, 1 in ACM and 1 pending publication Springer.
> - 1 patent in progress
> - Nominator Snr Lecturer form Uni Melbourne.
> Should I apply again for EOI?



Did you apply without UID?


----------



## Hiesenberg

Ragnar13 said:


> Can we apply 858 without UID because in immi account if we apply for 858 visa it asks about UID with YES or NO, but even if you say No it will let you start visa application! Why?


Visa 858 is Distinguished talent visa, which existed even before Global talent Independent program. GTI is a special case of visa 858 designed to attract the talents from technical field. The distinguished talent visa (858) still are applied by internationally recognised artists, sports person, and researchers (Associate/Professors) and criteria to evaluate this is rigourous. Historically, some artists and football player (who played in Europe) were not granted the visa quoting "not internationally distinguished enough".

However, the GTI in present day is to attract the people in the technical field who, in the long term, can provide value to the Australian community. This allows the GTI application to be loosely evaluated. i.e. Grades, few publications

Coming back to your query: with EOI the application takes the path of GTI which is fast track and a layer of evaluation has already been done by the talent officers. If you apply without EOI, the application is equivalent of traditional Distinguished talent visa. The cons are: it is not fast-tracked so wait time of about a year, you should prove yourself as internationally recognised with salary threshold of 150000 (this was not a hard requirement for recent graduates under GTI). At these odds, you would not want to gamble $4000 ($6000 if with partner).


----------



## GTI2020

*Worried (offshore)*

I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.

My Profile:
Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
Field: MedTech
Salary threshold (not met)
I have 37 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.
I am aware that the decision to provide invite totally depends on the perspective of the CO. Do the friends from this forum provide their view based on my profile either I have a chance for Invite or not.
Till 76 days neither they have rejected not provided a decision, I am worried.
Thanks in advance to all!!


----------



## Yenaro

GTI2020 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.
> 
> My Profile:
> Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
> Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
> Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
> Field: MedTech
> Salary threshold (not met)
> I have 37 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
> I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
> Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
> Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.
> I am aware that the decision to provide invite totally depends on the perspective of the CO. Do the friends from this forum provide their view based on my profile either I have a chance for Invite or not.
> Till 76 days neither they have rejected not provided a decision, I am worried.
> Thanks in advance to all!!



Offshore applicant?


----------



## GTI2020

Yenaro said:


> Offshore applicant?


Dear Yenaro
Yes I am offshore.


----------



## GTIITG

GTI2020 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.
> 
> My Profile:
> Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
> Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
> Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
> Field: MedTech
> Salary threshold (not met)
> I have 37 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
> I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
> Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
> Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.
> I am aware that the decision to provide invite totally depends on the perspective of the CO. Do the friends from this forum provide their view based on my profile either I have a chance for Invite or not.
> Till 76 days neither they have rejected not provided a decision, I am worried.
> Thanks in advance to all!!


You have a very strong profile. I think you shouldn't worry too much. 

Having said that, it's really sad that some people here got their visas with much weaker profiles than yours. This GTI program is full of flaws and far far from perfect.


----------



## GTI2020

GTIITG said:


> You have a very strong profile. I think you shouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Having said that, it's really sad that some people here got their visas with much weaker profiles than yours. This GTI program is full of flaws and far far from perfect.


Indeed. I am okay even with the rejection. But I have seen many friends of mine with comparable weaker profile (onshore) even in 1st year PhD already getting visa. I feel DHA is biased with Offshore and Onshore in terms of issuing invitation.


----------



## Yenaro

GTI2020 said:


> Indeed. I am okay even with the rejection. But I have seen many friends of mine with comparable weaker profile (onshore) even in 1st year PhD already getting visa. I feel DHA is biased with Offshore and Onshore in terms of issuing invitation.


It is unknown equation how they select people. I know onshore people with a newbie research profile and they already got thier UID or 858 visa as well. Other people with strong profile and clear achievements, they still haven't got their UID. No one knows the variance in selection process !


----------



## GTI2020

Yenaro said:


> It is unknown equation how they select people. I know onshore people with a newbie research profile and they already got thier UID or 858 visa as well. Other people with strong profile and clear achievements, they still haven't got their UID. No one knows the variance in selection process !


Seems like DHA prefer someone they are already in Australia (though have lesser profile compared to Offshore). May be due COVID-19.


----------



## AlexExpat

I have been following this thread for quite some time and congratulations to all those who made it. But it seems like GTI should be called a Phd visa  I dont remember seeing anyone with a Masters degree get through. Starting to think I dont stand a chance.... 

My profile:
Offshore candidate
Masters in 2013 from US with 3.75/4.0 GPA
14 years experience in IT
1 award and few articles (Medium)
Current salary meets salary threshold 
Current position: Cloud Architect
EOI submitted 19 July


----------



## darkknight2099

AlexExpat said:


> I have been following this thread for quite some time and congratulations to all those who made it. But it seems like GTI should be called a Phd visa  I dont remember seeing anyone with a Masters degree get through. Starting to think I dont stand a chance....
> 
> 
> 
> My profile:
> 
> Offshore candidate
> 
> Masters in 2013 from US with 3.75/4.0 GPA
> 
> 14 years experience in IT
> 
> 1 award and few articles (Medium)
> 
> Current salary meets salary threshold
> 
> Current position: Cloud Architect
> 
> EOI submitted 19 July


To be honest, getting PhD is by itself proves somoeone is talented. Achieving the requirements of grad school and being selected from hundreds for studying a PhD is not easy at all. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yenaro

darkknight2099 said:


> To be honest, getting PhD is by itself proves somoeone is talented. Achieving the requirements of grad school and being selected from hundreds for studying a PhD is not easy at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Not necessarily talented . . many PhD's just re-inventing / producing the wheel . . . hardly to see talented PhDs as used before . . 
GTI should be improved.. it is in favor of some people who are less smarter than real talents. . . an opinion


----------



## kennyhuge

lukash1337 said:


> ...
> 
> I have submitted my EOI exactly 14 days ago, on 14 July.
> Done masters, 7.0 GPA. EOI sent 1 day after graduation, as soon as I got my transcript.
> No publication, no job, only a highly graded graduate with a nomination from the university.
> 
> I'm still waiting. I promised myself I'd give it a month and it's been 2 weeks. If I don't get an UID for another 2 weeks, I'll apply for a 485. Can't really wait any longer, since my student visa expires in a month anyway.
> 
> I don't really believe it's gonna happen, but I wanna give it a go before I fork out another 15k for 485 and insurance and PY.


wow, you got invitation so quickly! I think they were impressed with your GPA and the uni's nomination. Did you submit EOI via contact form or email?


----------



## Nam Ho

Hi all,

I sent EOI almost 5 weeks ago. It's not easy to wait for an email from GTI officer everyday. For me, I would be happy if they send me a rejection and an explanation in an email so I know what I need more to resubmit EOI.

My profile:
- Scholarship for master and Phd program
- PhD in the last semester, Advanced Manufacturing field
- 3 research papers (all Q1 journals, 2 first author), 
- 1 other paper just submitted after revision, Q1
- 1 manuscript just finished and going to submit soon
- 1 manuscript under preparation
- 1 patent
- 1 international conference

I will update you if I get anything.
Cheers,


----------



## trienchieu12

Nam Ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I sent EOI almost 5 weeks ago. It's not easy to wait for an email from GTI officer everyday. For me, I would be happy if they send me a rejection and an explanation in an email so I know what I need more to resubmit EOI.
> 
> My profile:
> - Scholarship for master and Phd program
> - PhD in the last semester, Advanced Manufacturing field
> - 3 research papers (all Q1 journals, 2 first author),
> - 1 other paper just submitted after revision, Q1
> - 1 manuscript just finished and going to submit soon
> - 1 manuscript under preparation
> - 1 patent
> - 1 international conference
> 
> I will update you if I get anything.
> Cheers,


Now it takes longer to receive the outcome so just ignore it for a peace of mind as you can not do anything at this stage. One day, you will get a surprised email from them.


----------



## kundikoi

AlexExpat said:


> I have been following this thread for quite some time and congratulations to all those who made it. But it seems like GTI should be called a Phd visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont remember seeing anyone with a Masters degree get through. Starting to think I dont stand a chance....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My profile:
> Offshore candidate
> Masters in 2013 from US with 3.75/4.0 GPA
> 14 years experience in IT
> 1 award and few articles (Medium)
> Current salary meets salary threshold
> Current position: Cloud Architect
> EOI submitted 19 July


Don’t get discouraged mate - it most certainly is *not* a PhD visa - only 20% of places are geared towards them (although the forum certainly seems to be somewhat disproportionately overrun by them lately). If you go back to the earlier threads (first 100 pages or so), you’ll find a lot more comfort & solace. I, for one, got in with a Bachelor’s only (also from US uni). 

Depending on your US uni (private > state) and nominator you should eventually sail through - just be patient and find some time-consuming pastime in the meantime! It also wouldn’t hurt reaching out to the DC-based GTO if your uni is truly legit states-side (Canberra may not have as much appreciation for such legit-ness 😉


----------



## kundikoi

GTIITG said:


> Having said that, it's really sad that some people here got their visas with much weaker profiles than yours. This GTI program is full of flaws and far far from perfect.


Ok, I’ll bite - name at least one specific profile in this whole thread that has received the visa and is ‘much weaker’ than the one you mentioned. 

I have been on here from the beginning and clearly disagree. Will happily provide a number of counterpoints for each and any actual case you mention.


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All, need your advice, please..... 

Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.

1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.

2. Can I have a sample/an idea on how to write the 300 -750 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".
3. how can I select the nominator, or which one is better a supervisor or a Professor staff (Dean and Head of School) ?


Really appreciated your help.

Regards, Sam.


----------



## kennyhuge

Nam Ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I sent EOI almost 5 weeks ago. It's not easy to wait for an email from GTI officer everyday. For me, I would be happy if they send me a rejection and an explanation in an email so I know what I need more to resubmit EOI.
> 
> Cheers,





trienchieu12 said:


> Now it takes longer to receive the outcome so just ignore it for a peace of mind as you can not do anything at this stage. One day, you will get a surprised email from them.


Agree with trienchieu12, you can't do anything now, just calm down and forget it for a while. 
btw, two days ago I sent my updated CV to the GTI. An officer replied (after hours) that the CV was added to my case. So I think the GTI is still working hard to assess profiles.


----------



## kundikoi

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All, need your advice, please.....
> 
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
> 
> 2. Can I have a sample/an idea on how to write the 300 -750 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".
> 3. how can I select the nominator, or which one is better a supervisor or a Professor staff (Dean and Head of School) ?
> 
> 
> Really appreciated your help.
> 
> Regards, Sam.


1. Come back next February - and publish some more in the meantime, while speaking at conferences (even if virtual).
2. No.
3. Whichever is ‘more prominent’ in the Data Science field.


----------



## GTIITG

kundikoi said:


> Ok, I’ll bite - name at least one specific profile in this whole thread that has received the visa and is ‘much weaker’ than the one you mentioned.
> 
> I have been on here from the beginning and clearly disagree. Will happily provide a number of counterpoints for each and any actual case you mention.





> - 10 papers
> - Master degree


Here you go


----------



## sonhcnet

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All, need your advice, please.....
> 
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
> 
> 2. Can I have a sample/an idea on how to write the 300 -750 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".
> 3. how can I select the nominator, or which one is better a supervisor or a Professor staff (Dean and Head of School) ?
> 
> Really appreciated your help.
> 
> Regards, Sam.


1. Good profile. It is worth trying. However, you should wait after thesis submission then go for EOI (It is ridiculous someone said you wait till next Feb).

2. EOI is not limit by 700 characters. You can write as long as 700 WORDS. Just imagine you write a cover letter applying for a position. There is bunch of samples out there.

3. I would say your supervisor is more appropriate. Not just about his expertise but also easier to communicate later.


----------



## kundikoi

GTIITG said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I’ll bite - name at least one specific profile in this whole thread that has received the visa and is ‘much weaker’ than the one you mentioned.
> 
> I have been on here from the beginning and clearly disagree. Will happily provide a number of counterpoints for each and any actual case you mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 10 papers
> - Master degree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go
Click to expand...

- Salary above threshold 
- Master degree from Harvard or Oxford 
- 10 papers that are actually relevant to the field 
- Nominated by a superstar


----------



## kundikoi

sonhcnet said:


> SamIQ86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All, need your advice, please.....
> 
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by next August this year.
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers, this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 1. Do you think I have a chance to get the PR via GIT ?.
> 
> 2. Can I have a sample/an idea on how to write the 300 -750 characters about "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".
> 3. how can I select the nominator, or which one is better a supervisor or a Professor staff (Dean and Head of School) ?
> 
> Really appreciated your help.
> 
> Regards, Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Good profile. It is worth trying. However, you should wait after thesis submission then go for EOI (It is ridiculous someone said you wait till next Feb).
> 
> 2. EOI is not limit by 700 characters. You can write as long as 700 WORDS. Just imagine you write a cover letter applying for a position. There is bunch of samples out there.
> 
> 3. I would say your supervisor is more appropriate. Not just about his expertise but also easier to communicate later.
Click to expand...

If he meant this August instead of ‘next’ August, than ok. Otherwise he’s not eligible this year to begin with - hence next Feb (which is 6 months before submission).


----------



## GTIITG

kundikoi said:


> - Salary above threshold
> - Master degree from Harvard or Oxford
> - 10 papers that are actually relevant to the field
> - Nominated by a superstar


Oh come on. We should discuss about actual profiles that are mentioned in the thread, not about random fictitious candidates.

I thought I'll have a good discussion with you on this topic but it seems that you don't want to do that.


----------



## kundikoi

GTIITG said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Salary above threshold
> - Master degree from Harvard or Oxford
> - 10 papers that are actually relevant to the field
> - Nominated by a superstar
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. We should discuss about actual profiles that are mentioned in the thread, not about random fictitious candidates.
> 
> I thought I'll have a good discussion with you on this topic but it seems that you don't want to do that.
Click to expand...

I thought so too, but it’s you who haven’t bothered to do their homework and point to a specific profile to discuss. Cherrypicking the facts sucks huh?


----------



## GTIITG

kundikoi said:


> I thought so too, but it’s you who haven’t bothered to do their homework and point to a specific profile to discuss. Cherrypicking the facts sucks huh?


I had actually found a profile before I replied to you. However, I didn't want to link to a specific post, as it might offend the owner of this profile. Here is the one that I mentioned, as you wish:




Tahir Ali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have engineers Australia recognized Degree with overall 88 in PTE.
> I have one Silver medal in my masters degree.
> I have 10 research papers in Q1 Journals.
> I provided two international recognized nominators & I provided two Form 1000, two recommendation letters.
> 
> When I lodged my visa application, from that day, visa officer replied my every email.
> she was very professional & kind to me. After my health examination, i requested her that there are no further due requirements from my side. I am waiting for my visa. She granted me visa next day morning.
> 
> All praise & Thank be to Allah,my case was very smooth.


----------



## CarsonSONG

teentitan12 said:


> It's true, but there are multiple ways to prove functional English for my partner. One way is to "undertake at least 1 year of full-time study towards an award".
> 
> What I am confused about is my partner did complete 1 year studying in Australia, but she hasn't completed her degree. So is she qualified for functional English at the moment? Or we need to wait until she has the completion letter?


Hello, Teentitan12, I am in the same situation now, I have not got the graduation certificate, I do not know whether to spend money to take the test.
May I ask if your partner has taken the English test?


----------



## kundikoi

GTIITG said:


> I had actually found a profile before I replied to you. However, I didn't want to link to a specific post, as it might offend the owner of this profile. Here is the one that I mentioned, as you wish:


I don't see enough details to state, like you did, that that profile is absolutely inferior to the one we're comparing to. 

To wit: 

1) SALARY THRESHOLD (already very firmly & clearly established as one of the main invitation factors):
Tahir Ali: unclear
GTI2020: *not *met

2) EDUCATION:
Tahir Ali: Masters of unclear origin and distinction (so could be, for argument's sake, from Top 10 Uni)
GTI2020: average GPAs, PhD one not even indicated (so could be below-average) from top-100 ranked Uni (meaning there are 99(!) unis ahead of him)

3) PRIORITY FIELDS:
not comparable (seemingly ICT/Data Science vs MedTech). how exactly are you determining who's more deserving here?

4) # OF PUBLICATIONS:
Tahir Ali: 10 in Q1 journals (rest unclear)
GTI2020: 30 in Q1 journals, 37 total 

this seems like the only quantitative factor you're basing your unequivocal determination on?

5) QUALITY/RELEVANCE OF PUBLICATIONS TO PRIORITY FIELD:
unclear for both (so could be 100% TA vs 25% GTI, for all we care)

6) NOMINATOR:
Tahir Ali: provided two international recognized nominators & I provided two Form 1000, two recommendation letters
GTI2020: some Associated Prof from presumably Top-100 (or, alternatively, bottom 90 of Top-100) uni. 

as far as I'm concerned, this one is clearly in favour of TA. 

7) INTERNATIONAL PROMINENCE (via CONFERENCE/SPEAKING ENGAGEMENTS)
Tahir Ali: unclear
GTI2020: Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.

My note: just 2 presentations and travels are quite weak in demonstrating *international *prominence.

*TLDR/SUMMARY*:

So all in all, I really don't see the basis of your determination that TA profile is "much weaker" than GTI's. In my evaluation above, there is 1) not enough info to determine that; and 2) even if there was, they could very well be equal or only _marginally _in favour of either one. 

So try again - if this was your best shot, it has clearly failed to land.


----------



## GTI2020

kundikoi said:


> Ok, I’ll bite - name at least one specific profile in this whole thread that has received the visa and is ‘much weaker’ than the one you mentioned.
> 
> I have been on here from the beginning and clearly disagree. Will happily provide a number of counterpoints for each and any actual case you mention.


Dear Kundikoi
I appreciate all you help, post and guidance. But at the same time what you should also know is that all the visa granted by DHA for GTIP is not represented in this forum.


----------



## GTIITG

kundikoi said:


> I don't see enough details to state, like you did, that that profile is absolutely inferior to the one we're comparing to.
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 1) SALARY THRESHOLD (already very firmly & clearly established as one of the main invitation factors):
> Tahir Ali: unclear
> GTI2020: *not *met
> 
> 2) EDUCATION:
> Tahir Ali: Masters of unclear origin and distinction (so could be, for argument's sake, from Top 10 Uni)
> GTI2020: average GPAs, PhD one not even indicated (so could be below-average) from top-100 ranked Uni (meaning there are 99(!) unis ahead of him)
> 
> 3) PRIORITY FIELDS:
> not comparable (seemingly ICT/Data Science vs MedTech). how exactly are you determining who's more deserving here?
> 
> 4) # OF PUBLICATIONS:
> Tahir Ali: 10 in Q1 journals (rest unclear)
> GTI2020: 30 in Q1 journals, 37 total
> 
> this seems like the only quantitative factor you're basing your unequivocal determination on?
> 
> 5) QUALITY/RELEVANCE OF PUBLICATIONS TO PRIORITY FIELD:
> unclear for both (so could be 100% TA vs 25% GTI, for all we care)
> 
> 6) NOMINATOR:
> Tahir Ali: provided two international recognized nominators & I provided two Form 1000, two recommendation letters
> GTI2020: some Associated Prof from presumably Top-100 (or, alternatively, bottom 90 of Top-100) uni.
> 
> 7) INTERNATIONAL PROMINENCE (via CONFERENCE/SPEAKING ENGAGEMENTS)
> Tahir Ali: unclear
> GTI2020: Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
> 
> My note: just 2 presentations and travels are quite weak in demonstrating *international *prominence.
> 
> as far as I'm concerned, this one is clearly in favour of TA.
> 
> SUMMARY:
> 
> So all in all, I really don't see the basis of your determination that TA profile is "much weaker" than GTI's. In my evaluation above, there is 1) not enough info to determine that; and 2) even if there was, they could very well be equal or only _marginally _in favour of either one.
> 
> So try again - if this was your best shot, it has clearly failed to land.


To be honest, I really appreciate your contribution to the people in this thread.

However, I don't think I should discuss this matter with you anymore. Cheers!


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> Dear Kundikoi
> I appreciate all you help, post and guidance. But at the same time what you should also know is that all the visa granted by DHA for GTIP is not represented in this forum.


Hi GTI2020 - yes, of course I *do *know that. But I clearly cannot engage in debating hearsay, now can I? 

All I wanted to stress in my responses is that your profile, however prominent and impressive in its own right, does not clearly outmatch any of the profiles on this forum that I have observed receiving the visa. Outside of the forum - it may very well do so, but it's a bit off-topic and moot, isn't it?


----------



## a4arunav

*a4arunav*

You are missing an important point, which is timing.You have to be at the right place at the right time!

In this PR game, there are so many external influences viz. Govt policy, quota left, even this COVID-19 **** that nobody anticipated. 

Personal circumstances also play a crucial role, who thought that being onshore would be an advantage! There are so many forums where onshore guys have vented their frustration on the fact that there's no real advantage of being in Australia(unlike Canada/NZ where you get points for securing a job offer). 

Likewise, lot of offshore candidates didn't get an invite(189) because of the visa changes in Nov 19. I personally know a few of them and there are literally 'Superstars' and on top of their fields professionally.

When kundikoi and I submitted the EOI (Jan/Feb) there was no info available. Just this thread with 2/3 real cases. We went ahead and submitted EOI using info that we'd gleaned from only few sources. Now we even have trackers & survey results and so many samaritans who can even answer specific queries pertaining to individual profile.

So I'd say that the profile that you say is "weak" gave itself an added advantage by applying ahead of others. 



GTIITG said:


> I had actually found a profile before I replied to you. However, I didn't want to link to a specific post, as it might offend the owner of this profile. Here is the one that I mentioned, as you wish:


----------



## teentitan12

CarsonSONG said:


> Hello, Teentitan12, I am in the same situation now, I have not got the graduation certificate, I do not know whether to spend money to take the test.
> May I ask if your partner has taken the English test?


Hi mate. At the time I submitted my visa application, my partner completed 1 year of study in Australia towards Master of Linguistics and TESOL. Her GPA at that time is 80. I emphasize that in my application and my CO was satisfied with it. So she does not have to take English test. 

If you are in similar situation, I think you can submit now, if your CO ask you to take English test, then you do it.


----------



## TC2929

Hi guys, 

I've received s56 today asking for "a copy or evidence of your military exemption".

I'm from Thailand and apparently they have a drawing card system for military training (1 yr).

I have never been in any military training, this is because I've been a full-time student since I came to Australia since 2010, I only have a copy of military postponement (till 04/2021).

Do you think this is sufficient?


----------



## TC2929

teentitan12 said:


> Hi mate. At the time I submitted my visa application, my partner completed 1 year of study in Australia towards Master of Linguistics and TESOL. Her GPA at that time is 80. I emphasize that in my application and my CO was satisfied with it. So she does not have to take English test.
> 
> If you are in similar situation, I think you can submit now, if your CO ask you to take English test, then you do it.


Hi mate, just wondering, how do you communicate with you CO? just via email with his/her position number?


----------



## GTI2020

kundikoi said:


> Hi GTI2020 - yes, of course I *do *know that. But I clearly cannot engage in debating hearsay, now can I?
> 
> All I wanted to stress in my responses is that your profile, however prominent and impressive in its own right, does not clearly outmatch any of the profiles on this forum that I have observed receiving the visa. Outside of the forum - it may very well do so, but it's a bit off-topic and moot, isn't it?


Agreed to you...Respecting everyone views, and happy for those received a grants. I also believe everyone profile cannot be comparable and its CO to decide a grants. But it is also a fact that onshore applicant who applied around May received invitation with in 2 weeks. I can say their profile is weaker than my because they were my junior just starting PhD 1ST year with 3-4 publications, not meeting salary threshold.


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> I also believe everyone profile cannot be comparable





GTI2020 said:


> I can say their profile is weaker than my


So which one issit? You do realise the cognitive dissonance in these two statements, right?


----------



## teentitan12

TC2929 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've received s56 today asking for "a copy or evidence of your military exemption".
> 
> I'm from Thailand and apparently they have a drawing card system for military training (1 yr).
> 
> I have never been in any military training, this is because I've been a full-time student since I came to Australia since 2010, I only have a copy of military postponement (till 04/2021).
> 
> Do you think this is sufficient?


I think your document is sufficient. There is only 1 way to contact your CO, that is via the general global talent email.


----------



## AlexExpat

kundikoi said:


> Don’t get discouraged mate - it most certainly is *not* a PhD visa - only 20% of places are geared towards them (although the forum certainly seems to be somewhat disproportionately overrun by them lately). If you go back to the earlier threads (first 100 pages or so), you’ll find a lot more comfort & solace. I, for one, got in with a Bachelor’s only (also from US uni).
> 
> Depending on your US uni (private > state) and nominator you should eventually sail through - just be patient and find some time-consuming pastime in the meantime! It also wouldn’t hurt reaching out to the DC-based GTO if your uni is truly legit states-side (Canberra may not have as much appreciation for such legit-ness 😉


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I just need to try and forget about GTIs and EOIs for the next couple of months.


----------



## 2Oz2019

Sallybegan said:


> Goodday mate,
> 
> I tried submitting EOI, but after clicking submit, my browser show uploading up to 13% and stops there. Then I got these messages "verification expired please check the box again" and "invalid captcha"
> 
> Please does anyone have similar experience.


YES! What's up with that? I tried two browsers, same problem. Did you manage in the end? I don't even see the upload progress.


----------



## Sai3

*Change the nominator*



Sunpreet said:


> Correct after receiving my UID.
> Academia, did not publish anything with him.
> As long as your nominator is of the reputation in your mentioned field, he/she can attest to the relevance of your work in your mentioned field.
> 
> Another fun fact is that the department never ever contacted my nominator throughout the visa process.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hi Sunpreet, 
Do we need to specifically mention that I changed my nominator than that to the EoI when we submit the visa application? or just submit the application with F1000 form completed by the new nominator?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## neelbristi

Hi Everyone, I just got my UID under Subclass 124. Brief background: I am a professional in the cyber security field based out of US having 10+ years of experience and earning well above the salary threshold. 

I have a query regarding the documents to be provided to prove the “Ability to establish yourself in Australia : letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities”

How to provide this documentation? Is it mandatory? Will any job postings in any Australian job site for a related job description having salary requirement more than the threshold work? Please guide. Thanks!!


----------



## Gadget Guru

neelbristi said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my UID under Subclass 124. Brief background: I am a professional in the cyber security field based out of US having 10+ years of experience and earning well above the salary threshold.
> 
> I have a query regarding the documents to be provided to prove the â€œAbility to establish yourself in Australia : letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunitiesâ€Â�
> 
> How to provide this documentation? Is it mandatory? Will any job postings in any Australian job site for a related job description having salary requirement more than the threshold work? Please guide. Thanks!!


Congrats, when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## oraman

neelbristi said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my UID under Subclass 124. Brief background: I am a professional in the cyber security field based out of US having 10+ years of experience and earning well above the salary threshold.
> 
> I have a query regarding the documents to be provided to prove the “Ability to establish yourself in Australia : letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities”
> 
> How to provide this documentation? Is it mandatory? Will any job postings in any Australian job site for a related job description having salary requirement more than the threshold work? Please guide. Thanks!!


Congratulations! :clap2: Could you share when did you submit your EOI?

For your questions, as per visa requirement, you must prove that you can establish yourself in Australia.

There is a list of document in their webpage. You may refer to their webpage as it lists what kinds of the document is acceptable.

Go to their webpage and check Gather your documents Section: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-124#HowTo


----------



## neelbristi

Thanks!! I have submitted my EOI on July 17th.


----------



## Nana689

neelbristi said:


> Thanks!! I have submitted my EOI on July 17th.


Congrats !!! Definitely the CO ordered and put priority on high impressive applications first, not the date of submission. Many pp sent the interest forms back in end of May but not received the reply from CO yet.


----------



## kundikoi

Nana689 said:


> Congrats !!! Definitely the CO ordered and put priority on high impressive applications first, not the date of submission. Many pp sent the interest forms back in end of May but not received the reply from CO yet.


yep - just another reinforcement of how critical the salary threshold factor is (which, in many ways, is an all-around combined indicator of 'global prominence' and talent in its own right). 

@neelbristi - your query has been answered on here before, search is your friend. a couple of bank account statements showing your current 'liquid' assets available for resettlement in AUS plus a few recent payslips should do the trick though - I wouldn't even bother with the job ads.


----------



## sonhcnet

Nana689 said:


> Congrats !!! Definitely the CO ordered and put priority on high impressive applications first, not the date of submission. Many pp sent the interest forms back in end of May but not received the reply from CO yet.


CO's tasks
Step 1. Choose EOI's to review in this order
1. Meet salary threshold (cream layer)
2. Recent PhD and high-graded graduates (another jam layer)
3. PhD with salary just below the threshold (sponge layer)
4. Master/graduate with salary just below the threshold (harden sponge layer)
5. Salary far below the threshold/unemployed (the tray?)
6...

Step 2: Assess achivements/recognitions
Ofcourse, CO's will never know how impressive your profile is until they open your files. 

Step 3: Assess another eligibilities (e.g. thesis submission date/visa condiction etc)

Step 4: Decision
Four possible outcomes
1. UID
2. Reject
3. Reject to resubmit (related to Step 3)
4. Save some promising applications for decision later 

Which layer are you?


----------



## Yenaro

neelbristi said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my UID under Subclass 124. Brief background: I am a professional in the cyber security field based out of US having 10+ years of experience and earning well above the salary threshold.
> 
> I have a query regarding the documents to be provided to prove the “Ability to establish yourself in Australia : letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities”
> 
> How to provide this documentation? Is it mandatory? Will any job postings in any Australian job site for a related job description having salary requirement more than the threshold work? Please guide. Thanks!!


Congratulation neelbristi.

Would you mind to share with us your timeline . . When you have submitted your EOI . . . which day you have received your UID..


----------



## Manal2015

He has submitted on 17th July and received UID today.


----------



## Yenaro

sonhcnet said:


> CO's tasks
> Step 1. Choose EOI's to review in this order
> 1. Meet salary threshold (cream layer)
> 2. Recent PhD and high-graded graduates (another jam layer)
> 3. PhD with salary just below the threshold (sponge layer)
> 4. Master/graduate with salary just below the threshold (harden sponge layer)
> 5. Salary far below the threshold/unemployed (the tray?)
> 6...
> 
> Step 2: Assess achivements/recognitions
> Ofcourse, CO's will never know how impressive your profile is until they open your files.
> 
> Step 3: Assess another eligibilities (e.g. thesis submission date/visa condiction etc)
> 
> Step 4: Decision
> Four possible outcomes
> 1. UID
> 2. Reject
> 3. Reject to resubmit (related to Step 3)
> 4. Save some promising applications for decision later
> 
> Which layer are you?


sonhcnet, Whats your rationale to breakdown the steps you are discussing ? any facts? experience from friends etc ?


----------



## Sallybegan

2Oz2019 said:


> YES! What's up with that? I tried two browsers, same problem. Did you manage in the end? I don't even see the upload progress.


Thank you 20z2019, I later submitted it through my phone.


----------



## darkknight2099

Yenaro said:


> sonhcnet, Whats your rationale to breakdown the steps you are discussing ? any facts? experience from friends etc ?


Pulling it from thin air like many here.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## CarsonSONG

Just received my UID, start preparing the necessary docs for the visa 858.


Onshore, Final year PhD, Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
4 TOP Journal articles, 3 International Conference papers.
National Scholarship of Graduate Students, AU PhD Scholarship. 
Have reviewed more than 10 journal and conference papers.
Nominator is a world-renowned scholar.


28/05，EOI.
21/07，Request for more docs (reference letter && Proof of thesis submission within 6 months && Proof of paper reviews).
25/07，Provided the docs.
28/07，Got UID.


----------



## Yenaro

CarsonSONG said:


> Just received my UID, start preparing the necessary docs for the visa 858.
> 
> 
> Onshore, Final year PhD, Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 4 TOP Journal articles, 3 International Conference papers.
> National Scholarship of Graduate Students, AU PhD Scholarship.
> Have reviewed more than 10 journal and conference papers.
> Nominator is a world-renowned scholar.
> 
> 
> 28/05，EOI.
> 21/07，Request for more docs (reference letter && Proof of thesis submission within 6 months && Proof of paper reviews).
> 25/07，Provided the docs.
> 28/07，Got UID.



Congratulation CarsonSONG :clap2:


----------



## sonhcnet

Yenaro said:


> sonhcnet, Whats your rationale to breakdown the steps you are discussing ? any facts? experience from friends etc ?


After swimming throughout this thread, looking at the survey, and having 5+ friends in different categories obtained UID, I have come to that possible breakdown. That is what recruiters usually do. Don't you think it is reasonably expectable?

Personally, I expect outcome of my application in 2 weeks +/- :ranger:


----------



## Yenaro

It might be. Surprisingly, I have seen 1st year or 2nd year PhD students are given priority based on their previous degree if they are meeting the eligibility of the GTI program. 

I have seen distinguished researchers, and Uni academics are still waiting for a quite long time.

I believe Income threshold (FWHIT) applications are prioritized first. But I feel it as more of COs assess applications cases by case. 

Are you waiting for UID? or 858 outcomes?


----------



## kundikoi

Yenaro said:


> It might be. Surprisingly, I have seen 1st year or 2nd year PhD students are given priority based on their previous degree if they are meeting the eligibility of the GTI program.


I don’t see anything ‘surprising’ about that - @sohncnet’s rough prioritisation matrix already addressed that. Even if they’re ‘1st or 2nd year’, they may have already had more impressive careers / uni’s / grades / profiles than a lot of 2nd and 3rd-tier PhDs out there.


----------



## Joks

*functional English*



CarsonSONG said:


> Just received my UID, start preparing the necessary docs for the visa 858.
> 
> 
> Onshore, Final year PhD, Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 4 TOP Journal articles, 3 International Conference papers.
> National Scholarship of Graduate Students, AU PhD Scholarship.
> Have reviewed more than 10 journal and conference papers.
> Nominator is a world-renowned scholar.
> 
> 
> 28/05，EOI.
> 21/07，Request for more docs (reference letter && Proof of thesis submission within 6 months && Proof of paper reviews).
> 25/07，Provided the docs.
> 28/07，Got UID.



Congratulation CarsonSONG,

may I ask you question regarding providing a functional English

as Final year PhD, what kind of a proof you need to provide to prove your functional English


----------



## cjay0001

Hi!!
When did you apply?
I applied on 18th June. No news yet.
Thank you


----------



## Yenaro

kundikoi said:


> I don’t see anything ‘surprising’ about that - @sohncnet’s rough prioritisation matrix already addressed that. Even if they’re ‘1st or 2nd year’, they may have already had more impressive careers / uni’s / grades / profiles than a lot of 2nd and 3rd-tier PhDs out there.



@kundikoi, the matrix is still unknown for us. This is a pilot immigration program. Down the track, we will understand more about the selection criteria, and systematic of the program. 

@regarding ‘1st or 2nd year’, OR 3rd year PhD. The more impressive the profile, the higher chances to attract COs. 

I'm a research scientist, with a record of high quality publications (Journals-Conferences), grants, scholarships, supervision, and international achievements.
:fingerscrossed: and the best of luck for everyone.


----------



## CarsonSONG

Joks said:


> CarsonSONG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my UID, start preparing the necessary docs for the visa 858.
> 
> 
> Onshore, Final year PhD, Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 4 TOP Journal articles, 3 International Conference papers.
> National Scholarship of Graduate Students, AU PhD Scholarship.
> Have reviewed more than 10 journal and conference papers.
> Nominator is a world-renowned scholar.
> 
> 
> 28/05，EOI.
> 21/07，Request for more docs (reference letter && Proof of thesis submission within 6 months && Proof of paper reviews).
> 25/07，Provided the docs.
> 28/07，Got UID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation CarsonSONG,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may I ask you question regarding providing a functional English
> 
> as Final year PhD, what kind of a proof you need to provide to prove your functional English
Click to expand...

I am going to provide an Enrolment Statement for a try first. If the conditions are not met, I will take the PTE.


----------



## livesimple

Hello Everyone,

I got PR in 124 sub class category and I want to express my deepest gratitude to everyone on this forum. Many thanks to @completenonsensewhat @arezoo1385 @NB @adnanfaroq86. I appreciate their support throughout the process.

My profile:-
Education:- Master's degree
Nomination:- Peak Australian organization
Visa:- 124
Salary:- AU$ 200K+
Working:- Holding certifications and publications. Working for Fortune Global 100 Organizations. 
Field:- Cyber security
Timeline:- 2-3 months(They were super quick. Delay was from my end)

Journey has just started, hopefully a long way to go 

Thanks again!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

livesimple said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got PR in 124 sub class category and I want to express my deepest gratitude to everyone on this forum. Many thanks to @completenonsensewhat @arezoo1385 @NB @adnanfaroq86. I appreciate their support throughout the process.
> 
> My profile:-
> Education:- Master's degree
> Nomination:- Peak Australian organization
> Visa:- 124
> Salary:- AU$ 200K+
> Working:- Holding certifications and publications. Working for Fortune Global 100 Organizations.
> Field:- Cyber security
> Timeline:- 2-3 months(They were super quick. Delay was from my end)
> 
> Journey has just started, hopefully a long way to go
> 
> Thanks again!


Finally!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joks

CarsonSONG said:


> I am going to provide an Enrolment Statement for a try first. If the conditions are not met, I will take the PTE.



Thanks for the reply, I wish you all the best with your try :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bayleaf

CarsonSONG said:


> I am going to provide an Enrolment Statement for a try first. If the conditions are not met, I will take the PTE.


If you are in your final year of PhD, there are a couple of other options other than PTE to serve as your english proficiency evidence.

For example you can also use your Bachelor/Master qualification if the instruction was in English, even if you completed these degrees outside Australia.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## hungrydaze

Hi guys, 

Thanks to covid-19, I discovered this forum together with the GTI visa. I did some extensive research on the forum and on many other pages since June and I collected some evidence. I just want to ask you guys if you think I'm eligible to apply on this program? 

European, 35y, based in Singapore
Worked in Education in 5 Asian countries, but dealing with Technology and ICT. 
Contacted a GTI Officer on LinkedIn, I received just formal information, nothing specific or helpful, but let's say enough to tick the box. 

Annual salary: 125,000 AUD 
International conferences: more than 20 as keynote speaker, presenter, workshop leader with posters and proof;
International Certifications and Awards from Google, Apple, Microsoft, etc. 
Postgrad degree & Bachelor in Electronics Engineering 
ISI Articles: 4 
Collaborated with companies in Australia, already applied for tons of job (refused as I do not have working rights). 
Involved a lot with Australian culture. 
Nominator: Very known person in the field of ICT in Education.

I submitted by EOI days ago, giving it a shot. Wondering if I could have any chances to get to the next level, considering that I am slightly under all requirements (maybe compensating with others). 

Any answer helps heaps. Thank you all!


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys,

Massive congrats to those who have received an UID or grant recently. 

I have received my UID last week under Fintech and now preparing documents for the application. My profile is eng plus mba with international exp in Strategy- worked for fintech brands paypal, samsung pay etc with international awards. Speaker at conferences and published in newspapers, high threshold income and established life in aus. 

I applied as an offshore applicant as I am stuck overseas due to the travel ban even though I work for an aus company. It would be great if someone who has got a invite/ grant who was in a similar situation. 

Need help with a few things

1. Aus police check certificate - since I am overseas should i get the certifcates posted to my friend’s Aus address as no one is in my house in Aus to receive them. Or shoud I get them posted to India where I am staying at the moment. Posting to Aus address would be faster

2. Those who got grant....did you submit the same paper work like cv etc to immi account as you submitted to GTI team to prove your work and recognition? 

3. How soon after lodging the application in immi do I need to provide the medical tests? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Tanzi,

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Tanzi

QUOTE=Gadget Guru;15144226]Hi Tanzi,

When did you submit your EOI?[/QUOTE]

Mid July.


----------



## Tanzi

One more question for those who have applied Australia police check

Is Australian Federal Police National Police check NPC same as Police characters certificate that one gets from other countries?so confused 😐


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Well, I updated some of my graphs based on the Results on @Bayleaf surveys. 

Average Time for receiving UID: 24 days

Most grants have been in the ICT Sector, followed by Medtech. Fintech seems to be the most underutilized based on the Survey, closely followed by Space.

Candidates with only a Bachelor’s degree only have grants if their Salary is above $150k and they are on-shore. Most of these would be people in Australia on 482 visas.

Offshore grants are only for PhD and Masters graduates in ICT, Cyber Security and Medtech 

There is also an obvious distinction between Onshore and Offshore grants. Your salary also doesn't matter if you have a PhD with publications, whether onshore or offshore

This really helps get a clearer vision on how the Department chooses who they give the UID to. Thanks a lot BayleafGTI for collecting all of this data.

https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/global-talent-survey-results/


----------



## teentitan12

Tanzi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Massive congrats to those who have received an UID or grant recently.
> 
> I have received my UID last week under Fintech and now preparing documents for the application. My profile is eng plus mba with international exp in Strategy- worked for fintech brands paypal, samsung pay etc with international awards. Speaker at conferences and published in newspapers, high threshold income and established life in aus.
> 
> I applied as an offshore applicant as I am stuck overseas due to the travel ban even though I work for an aus company. It would be great if someone who has got a invite/ grant who was in a similar situation.
> 
> Need help with a few things
> 
> 1. Aus police check certificate - since I am overseas should i get the certifcates posted to my friend’s Aus address as no one is in my house in Aus to receive them. Or shoud I get them posted to India where I am staying at the moment. Posting to Aus address would be faster
> 
> 2. Those who got grant....did you submit the same paper work like cv etc to immi account as you submitted to GTI team to prove your work and recognition?
> 
> 3. How soon after lodging the application in immi do I need to provide the medical tests?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Tanzi, 

1. You should get your Australian police check posted to your friend's address, and then ask your friend to scan and send it to you. It's much faster that way.

2. I submitted the same paperwork as when I applied for UID. Only 1 additional document is form 1000. 

3. After lodging your application via Immi account, you will immediately receive HAP ID to book your health exam. You have 28 days to complete your health exam, but during Covid times, you will be given extended time to do it.


----------



## Tanzi

teentitan12 said:


> Tanzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Massive congrats to those who have received an UID or grant recently.
> 
> I have received my UID last week under Fintech and now preparing documents for the application. My profile is eng plus mba with international exp in Strategy- worked for fintech brands paypal, samsung pay etc with international awards. Speaker at conferences and published in newspapers, high threshold income and established life in aus.
> 
> I applied as an offshore applicant as I am stuck overseas due to the travel ban even though I work for an aus company. It would be great if someone who has got a invite/ grant who was in a similar situation.
> 
> Need help with a few things
> 
> 1. Aus police check certificate - since I am overseas should i get the certifcates posted to my friend’s Aus address as no one is in my house in Aus to receive them. Or shoud I get them posted to India where I am staying at the moment. Posting to Aus address would be faster
> 
> 2. Those who got grant....did you submit the same paper work like cv etc to immi account as you submitted to GTI team to prove your work and recognition?
> 
> 3. How soon after lodging the application in immi do I need to provide the medical tests?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tanzi,
> 
> 1. You should get your Australian police check posted to your friend's address, and then ask your friend to scan and send it to you. It's much faster that way.
> 
> 2. I submitted the same paperwork as when I applied for UID. Only 1 additional document is form 1000.
> 
> 3. After lodging your application via Immi account, you will immediately receive HAP ID to book your health exam. You have 28 days to complete your health exam, but during Covid times, you will be given extended time to do it.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for your reply. For the aus police check I think police pick up the address from the document proof provided? 

Also did you attach reference letters apart from form 1000?


----------



## teentitan12

The police will send your certificate to any address that you nominate when you apply online (you don't need any proof for address). 
And yes, I also attached reference letters separately from form 1000 when I submitted my visa application


----------



## Tanzi

teentitan12 said:


> The police will send your certificate to any address that you nominate when you apply online (you don't need any proof for address).
> And yes, I also attached reference letters separately from form 1000 when I submitted my visa application


Thank you so much Teentitan12. 

I am wondering what needs to be put in the following section

The evidence supplied to support your record of achievement must also demonstrate prominence in the field within the 2 years immediately before applying. It should include:

1. a reference from a person or organisation qualified to assess your claims - is this the same as the reference letter from my nominator? 

2. profiles of your achievements in any media, such as magazines, newspapers or TV programs - Does 2 years include 2018-2020? or do we have to be specific with dates?


----------



## teentitan12

Tanzi said:


> Thank you so much Teentitan12.
> 
> I am wondering what needs to be put in the following section
> 
> The evidence supplied to support your record of achievement must also demonstrate prominence in the field within the 2 years immediately before applying. It should include:
> 
> 1. a reference from a person or organisation qualified to assess your claims - is this the same as the reference letter from my nominator?
> 
> 2. profiles of your achievements in any media, such as magazines, newspapers or TV programs - Does 2 years include 2018-2020? or do we have to be specific with dates?


1. Yes, it is the same reference letter from your nominator. 

2. Preferably these proof of achievements should be in 2019-2020. The more achievements obtained during this period, the better. If some of your achievements were at 2018, you can include these as well, there's no harm in doing it.


----------



## Tanzi

I am stuck overseas due to the travel ban even though I work for an aus company an got a house in Au, i will have to apply for the visa as an offshore candidate. Is there anyone here who has got the visa granted offshore but is working for an Australian company? Please let me know as I am trying to file my visa soon and would really appreciate which address did you mention as your current/ permanent address. Thanks


----------



## Gadget Guru

It's around 8 weeks now, I filed EOI. No updates available from GTI team. I believe many folks are waiting from June.


----------



## HIML

*Hi everyone*

Finally got my Visa Grant Today (858).

EOI: 11 May.
UID: 18 May.
Visa Lodge: 30 May
Medicals: 11 June
Requested doc uploaded: 17 June (PCC and medical) and 6 July (PCC)
Grant: 03 August 

My profile in brief: Data science, Phd last semester, Two MS, 28 articles (don’t think all are Q1 or Q2!!), few conferences, 13 years’ experience in academic and industry research, various scholarships and grants.

Thank you very much for your support during this journey, especially NB, Nahid, New Member, Sunpreet and Bayleaf.

Cheers


----------



## NewMember123

Finally got the 858 visa today.

EoI Submitted – 8th May2020
Invitation received – 12 May 2020
1st lodgement - 2 June 2020
Additional docs requested - 2nd June 2020
Medical examination done – 15 June 2020
Final with additional docs lodgement – 26th June
Visa granted - 3rd August


My profile: Med Tech, Completed PhD 6 months ago, currently working as a PostDoc at uni Sydney, 18 articles, 42 conferences, 18 years’ experience in academic and clinical research, various scholarships and grants.

Thank you everyone for your support.
Good luck for everyone.


----------



## daysirc

Gadget Guru said:


> It's around 8 weeks now, I filed EOI. No updates available from GTI team. I believe many folks are waiting from June.


Hi,
Which is your profile? Are you a PhD student?


----------



## Gadget Guru

...


----------



## Gadget Guru

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> Which is your profile? Are you a PhD student?



Cybersecurity, 10+ years experience, less than 100k Salary.
Offshore
Masters
Few international certifications and awards[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone,

I received an email for further information/documents: the email says " *Any other employment references or testimonials describing details about the significance of the projects you indicated in your CV, your role and contribution, and how these projects place you at the top of your field of expertise*" and "*Employment references indicating, in detail, your leading role and contributions to the projects, Please include comments on how these projects place you at the top of your field of expertise*." *Statements of achievement from government, professional, scientific or other relevant bodies*

Can someone help me what letters and documents do I need to send? How do I send it? Do I need to reply to the email I have received with all documents attached?

I had submitted the EOI on 31st of MAY 2020.

Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

completenonsensewhat said:


> Well, I updated some of my graphs based on the Results on @Bayleaf surveys.
> 
> Average Time for receiving UID: 24 days
> 
> Most grants have been in the ICT Sector, followed by Medtech. Fintech seems to be the most underutilized based on the Survey, closely followed by Space.
> 
> Candidates with only a Bachelor’s degree only have grants if their Salary is above $150k and they are on-shore. Most of these would be people in Australia on 482 visas.
> 
> Offshore grants are only for PhD and Masters graduates in ICT, Cyber Security and Medtech
> 
> There is also an obvious distinction between Onshore and Offshore grants. Your salary also doesn't matter if you have a PhD with publications, whether onshore or offshore
> 
> This really helps get a clearer vision on how the Department chooses who they give the UID to. Thanks a lot BayleafGTI for collecting all of this data.
> 
> https://theglobaltalentvisa.com.au/global-talent-survey-results/


No worries. Thank you for making the graphs.

I do want to point out to the readers that the average time to get UID may not reflect on recent period. Compare to early days say Jan/Feb 2020, the DHA is probably flooded with EOI right now. Based on my survey, 60 out of 62 EOI submissions from June still haven't received UID. (Unless they've received it but didn't update me) That's at least 34 days of waiting as of now.

There are also 11 EOI submissions from May still haven't heard back. :ranger:

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Sunpreet

HIML said:


> Finally got my Visa Grant Today (858).
> 
> EOI: 11 May.
> UID: 18 May.
> Visa Lodge: 30 May
> Medicals: 11 June
> Requested doc uploaded: 17 June (PCC and medical) and 6 July (PCC)
> Grant: 03 August
> 
> My profile in brief: Data science, Phd last semester, Two MS, 28 articles (don’t think all are Q1 or Q2!!), few conferences, 13 years’ experience in academic and industry research, various scholarships and grants.
> 
> Thank you very much for your support during this journey, especially NB, Nahid, New Member, Sunpreet and Bayleaf.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats and welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## Sunpreet

NewMember123 said:


> Finally got the 858 visa today.
> 
> EoI Submitted – 8th May2020
> Invitation received – 12 May 2020
> 1st lodgement - 2 June 2020
> Additional docs requested - 2nd June 2020
> Medical examination done – 15 June 2020
> Final with additional docs lodgement – 26th June
> Visa granted - 3rd August
> 
> 
> My profile: Med Tech, Completed PhD 6 months ago, currently working as a PostDoc at uni Sydney, 18 articles, 42 conferences, 18 years’ experience in academic and clinical research, various scholarships and grants.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support.
> Good luck for everyone.


Congrats and welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## Tanzi

Bayleaf said:


> No worries. Thank you for making the graphs.
> 
> I do want to point out to the readers that the average time to get UID may not reflect on recent period. Compare to early days say Jan/Feb 2020, the DHA is probably flooded with EOI right now. Based on my survey, 60 out of 62 EOI submissions from June still haven't received UID. (Unless they've received it but didn't update me) That's at least 34 days of waiting as of now.
> 
> There are also 11 EOI submissions from May still haven't heard back. :ranger:
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


Hey Bayleaf, 

Thanks for putting the survey together and these awesome insight. So bloody helpful 

A suggestion on adding a column on when medical results are submitted cause I am keen to know how much time the department takes to provide the grant after medical is submitted. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ghoshd

Did anyone got s56 evidence of status of nominator?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Ghoshd said:


> Did anyone got s56 evidence of status of nominator?


That's definitely a first I've heard about it. The nominator might have not convince them, just goes to show that you can't have just any PR or Citizen nominate.


----------



## Ghoshd

Nominator has 24+ years experience in that field 12 years in Australia, has filled form 1000 and gave recommendation letter to me and his PR evidence.


----------



## Sai3

Sunpreet said:


> Correct after receiving my UID.
> Academia, did not publish anything with him.
> As long as your nominator is of the reputation in your mentioned field, he/she can attest to the relevance of your work in your mentioned field.
> 
> Another fun fact is that the department never ever contacted my nominator throughout the visa process.
> 
> All the best!!!


Hi, Do we need to specifically mention that we changed our nominator when we lodge the visa application? Has anyone come across the same issue? 
Thanks.


----------



## Ghoshd

Ghoshd said:


> Nominator has 24+ years experience in that field 12 years in Australia, has filled form 1000 and gave recommendation letter to me and his PR evidence.


PR document mentions the same field and PR holder for 7 years


----------



## Yenaro

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received an email for further information/documents: the email says " *Any other employment references or testimonials describing details about the significance of the projects you indicated in your CV, your role and contribution, and how these projects place you at the top of your field of expertise*" and "*Employment references indicating, in detail, your leading role and contributions to the projects, Please include comments on how these projects place you at the top of your field of expertise*." *Statements of achievement from government, professional, scientific or other relevant bodies*
> 
> Can someone help me what letters and documents do I need to send? How do I send it? Do I need to reply to the email I have received with all documents attached?
> 
> I had submitted the EOI on 31st of MAY 2020.
> 
> Thanks.


Good news for you.. I hope someone had this experience here in this fourm to help you out. 

What is your target sector? and are you meeting the salary requirement or degree requirement ?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Ghoshd said:


> Nominator has 24+ years experience in that field 12 years in Australia, has filled form 1000 and gave recommendation letter to me and his PR evidence.


It does not seem like its enough for the Department. As an idea, you could document and send media features, publications or interviews of your nominator as evidence.


----------



## Ghoshd

completenonsensewhat said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominator has 24+ years experience in that field 12 years in Australia, has filled form 1000 and gave recommendation letter to me and his PR evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem like its enough for the Department. As an idea, you could document and send media features, publications or interviews of your nominator as evidence.
Click to expand...

We both are not from research field 😓


----------



## kundikoi

Ghoshd said:


> We both are not from research field 😓


the number of 'years in the field' is irrelevant - it's the *prominence *in that field that matters. i.e. see @Vividab's S56 request and simply apply it to your nominator's case - clearly the Dept didn't like what it saw. 

reread the 'evidence of prominence' field in your nominator's 1000 and pull out all stops to significantly improve it.

there were a few other similar S56s on this thread before you, but I don't recall the actions or outcomes - search is your friend.


----------



## Ghoshd

kundikoi said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both are not from research field 😓
> 
> 
> 
> the number of 'years in the field' is irrelevant - it's the *prominence *in that field that matters. i.e. see @Vividab's S56 request and simply apply it to your nominator's case - clearly the Dept didn't like what it saw.
> 
> reread the 'evidence of prominence' field in your nominator's 1000 and pull out all stops to significantly improve it.
> 
> there were a few other similar S56s on this thread before you, but I don't recall the actions or outcomes - search is your friend.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the pointers.


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> It does not seem like its enough for the Department. As an idea, you could document and send media features, publications or interviews of your nominator as evidence.


yep that's very sage advice also - especially in case of not being in the 'research' field, i.e. media features and interviews, conference talks, etc. anybody claiming to be 'prominent' in AUS should at least have one major metropolitan media article about them or their work or a documented major conference speakership and such. 

having a middle manager mate as a nominator simply won't cut it these days.


----------



## Ghoshd

completenonsensewhat said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominator has 24+ years experience in that field 12 years in Australia, has filled form 1000 and gave recommendation letter to me and his PR evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem like its enough for the Department. As an idea, you could document and send media features, publications or interviews of your nominator as evidence.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion. Much appreciated!!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

In my experience and looking at the trend of Invites - This program is getting highly competitive, and the Govt is definitely attracting highly skilled professionals and academics. It might not be enough if they have employed you at a company where you make >150k, unless your work is innovative.


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> In my experience and looking at the trend of Invites - This program is getting highly competitive, and the Govt is definitely attracting highly skilled professionals and academics. It might not be enough if they have employed you at a company where you make >150k, unless your work is innovative.


nah - there was a mate on here a few days back who got UID within a few days of applying: pretty sure that these are still few and far in between enough that they don't get _that much_ scrutiny just yet. Assuming no blatant disregard for the rules, personally I don't see much, if any, competition in that category just yet...


----------



## Beans89

*Visa*

Hi everyone I need advice. I received my UID today. However, I am presently on a student visa (TU 500) which expires on the 30th of September 2020. I have already applied for a post-study visa (485) on the 22nd of July 2020 and I am yet to hear from them. My question is, should I go ahead to lodge the 858 application now or should I hold on until I get the 485 visa? 

Thank you all as I anticipate your swift response.


----------



## kundikoi

Beans89 said:


> Hi everyone I need advice. I received my UID today. However, I am presently on a student visa (TU 500) which expires on the 30th of September 2020. I have already applied for a post-study visa (485) on the 22nd of July 2020 and I am yet to hear from them. My question is, should I go ahead to lodge the 858 application now or should I hold on until I get the 485 visa?
> 
> Thank you all as I anticipate your swift response.


congrat's and please read through the whole forum mate, asked and answered already.

if your docs (AFP, diploma, achievements, etc) are ready to be filed, I would actually strongly consider withdrawing the 485 app and re-applying for 858 - chances are you'll get it before 500 expires.


----------



## wzcch

Got my UID 3 August. Submit EOI 3 June.

My profile in brief: MedTech, submit Phd thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with average IF over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 conferences or invited talks, 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards and grants, several postdocs offers.


----------



## raxataxa

kundikoi said:


> congrat's and please read through the whole forum mate, asked and answered already.
> 
> if your docs (AFP, diploma, achievements, etc) are ready to be filed, I would actually strongly consider withdrawing the 485 app and re-applying for 858 - chances are you'll get it before 500 expires.


Congrats. When did you apply? I am in similar situation but the difference is I haven't received a UID lol.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Beans89 said:


> Hi everyone I need advice. I received my UID today.


Congrats, when did you file EOI?


----------



## Gadget Guru

wzcch said:


> Got my UID 3 August. Submit EOI 3 June.
> 
> My profile in brief: MedTech, submit Phd thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with average IF over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 conferences or invited talks, 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards and grants, several postdocs offers.


Congrats 👏
It seems 60 days waiting period is normal.


----------



## Yenaro

Beans89 said:


> Hi everyone I need advice. I received my UID today. However, I am presently on a student visa (TU 500) which expires on the 30th of September 2020. I have already applied for a post-study visa (485) on the 22nd of July 2020 and I am yet to hear from them. My question is, should I go ahead to lodge the 858 application now or should I hold on until I get the 485 visa?
> 
> Thank you all as I anticipate your swift response.


Congrats Benas . Would you mind to share your basic profile ? your target sector ?
When did you submit your EOI etc


----------



## Yenaro

wzcch said:


> Got my UID 3 August. Submit EOI 3 June.
> 
> My profile in brief: MedTech, submit Phd thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with average IF over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 conferences or invited talks, 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards and grants, several postdocs offers.


Congrats. Impressive profile.


----------



## Beans89

Yenaro said:


> Congrats Benas . Would you mind to share your basic profile ? your target sector ?
> When did you submit your EOI etc


Oh Sure, recent PhD (degree awarded last month) in Mathematics, 4 publications (Q1), 12 conferences/seminars (most of the conferences are international), several awards.

Sector: Data Science.

EOI: 1st of June. 

UID: 4th of August.


----------



## Beans89

Gadget Guru said:


> Congrats, when did you file EOI?


Oh thanks, 1st of June.


----------



## raxataxa

Great. So there is still some hope for me too then. I applied on June 20 and haven't heard anything from them. My friend did on 27th June and already received UID on 30 July.


----------



## sonhcnet

raxataxa said:


> Great. So there is still some hope for me too then. I applied on June 20 and haven't heard anything from them. My friend did on 27th June and already received UID on 30 July.


Why don't you share your friend's profile here?


----------



## raxataxa

He is actually my friend's friend so I have very little idea about him. He is a PhD student (Onshore) in some health subject and has solid international experience.

Just curious: Does the Australian State from where you applied from makes any difference? I applied from NSW (anticipated high volume of applications) vs Queensland (from where my friend's friend applied- expectedly lower volume of applications?)


----------



## Asharma28

Hi, I was wondering if there is an performance of letter of endorsed by a nominator for GTI?


----------



## kundikoi

Asharma28 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if there is an performance of letter of endorsed by a nominator for GTI?


Howdy, she not aware of performance from letter if endorsed abreast of nominator where GTI :ranger:


----------



## Yenaro

Beans89 said:


> Oh Sure, recent PhD (degree awarded last month) in Mathematics, 4 publications (Q1), 12 conferences/seminars (most of the conferences are international), several awards.
> 
> Sector: Data Science.
> 
> EOI: 1st of June.
> 
> UID: 4th of August.


A little bit over 60 days. 

A friend of mine who file his EOI on 1 June but he didn't receive it yet UID yet.. same stream data science PhD, with Q1 and Q2 papers . . he submitted his EOI 11am according to him ? when did you submit your EOI on that day if you don't mind to share ? AEST time (Melbourne . . .Sydney)


if Bayleaf can add time of application would be good for everyone.


----------



## Vileung

*A personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field?*

Dear all, 

The 1000 form asks for "a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field?"

Is that the same as the recommendation letter?

Thanks,
VL


----------



## teentitan12

Vileung said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The 1000 form asks for "a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field?"
> 
> Is that the same as the recommendation letter?
> 
> Thanks,
> VL


Yes, it is the reference letter


----------



## Nana689

Beans89 said:


> Oh thanks, 1st of June.


Hi, did the CO send you any email to require additional documents before send you the UID? Thank you


----------



## Yuki_CC

Hi dear,

Would u mind share ur actual time frame within a day (like 7am in Syd time) of receiving the UID grand email? I cannot stoppping thinking this and feel panic almost everyday. I submitted 28th June, and nothing happens till now.


----------



## raxataxa

Hi Yuki,
28th June? I think you need to chill a bit. Many guys who applied in May haven't still received a UID. I myself applied on 20th June. Haven't heard back anything. One of my friend's friend did receive (he applied on 27th June) but he seems to be an outlier.


----------



## Yuki_CC

raxataxa said:


> Hi Yuki,
> 28th June? I think you need to chill a bit. Many guys who applied in May haven't still received a UID. I myself applied on 20th June. Haven't heard back anything. One of my friend's friend did receive (he applied on 27th June) but he seems to be an outlier.


I understand I need to chill down, but my current visa is going to expire in a month. And I not sure do I need to apply another visa, cause I don't want that affect my UID progress.


----------



## Nana689

wzcch said:


> Got my UID 3 August. Submit EOI 3 June.
> 
> My profile in brief: MedTech, submit Phd thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with average IF over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 conferences or invited talks, 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards and grants, several postdocs offers.


Hi,congrats! Did the CO send you any email to require additional documents before send you the UID? Thank you


----------



## Yenaro

Bayleaf said:


> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


Hi Guys all of us waiting for the good email. PLEASE UPDATE Bayleaf survey with your status.

submitted mid of June 16./6 . . I'm a research scientist with over 5 years of experience. Several high quality publications but still waiting.

We need to be patient at this time.

For the ones who submitted in *May *and still didn't receive UID, please update us. (offshore / onshore) to help each other and understand invitations trend.


I have submitted


----------



## arifrussell

Dear All,

Recently, I got the invitation to apply under Global talent scheme. I am now living in Australia. I already did my health check 7 (Seven) months ago due to the extension of my existing visa. Therefore, I don’t need a health examination. But my wife is pregnant (3 months). 

Is this any problem to get my permanent visa application approved. Please advise what I should do?

Thanks and regards,
Arif


----------



## wzcch

Nana689 said:


> Hi,congrats! Did the CO send you any email to require additional documents before send you the UID? Thank you


no email to require additional information


----------



## raxataxa

Yuki_CC said:


> I understand I need to chill down, but my current visa is going to expire in a month. And I not sure do I need to apply another visa, cause I don't want that affect my UID progress.


I am in an almost similar situation and I applied for 485 too. I know it is a bit messed up situation. If applying for 485 was a bad idea- please let me know guys.


----------



## daysirc

raxataxa said:


> I am in an almost similar situation and I applied for 485 too. I know it is a bit messed up situation. If applying for 485 was a bad idea- please let me know guys.


Hi,

From what I know, you need to have a valid visa either the 500 (student) or the 485. Not be in bridging visa. It seems that people have been rejected when they had a bridging visa and not the 485. I hope this info helps you.

Cheers


----------



## fkmf

arifrussell said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recently, I got the invitation to apply under Global talent scheme. I am now living in Australia. I already did my health check 7 (Seven) months ago due to the extension of my existing visa. Therefore, I don’t need a health examination. But my wife is pregnant (3 months).
> 
> Is this any problem to get my permanent visa application approved. Please advise what I should do?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Arif


Hi Arif,

I had a situation similar to you ( I was offshore). Below (in bold) is the message from the case officer.

*
If you are pregnant and required to complete a chest x-ray, you should discuss your options with your own treating doctor and the examining panel physician or radiologist. You may choose to either proceed with the chest x-ray, or defer this until after giving birth.

If you have chosen to defer the chest x-ray requirement a decision will not be made on your application until after the birth of your child.

If you are in Australia and are pregnant, you will have been asked to complete a hepatitis B test. Most women will complete hepatitis testing as part of their neo-natal care plan. If this applies to you provide your case officer with a copy of your test results. You should not attend a medical clinic in Australia to repeat this test.*


Arif, please keep in mind that there are some panel physicians or radiologists who refuse pregnant woman to undertake chest x-ray examinations.


----------



## fkmf

fkmf said:


> Hi Arif,
> 
> I had a situation similar to you ( I was offshore). Below (in bold) is the message from the case officer.
> 
> *
> If you are pregnant and required to complete a chest x-ray, you should discuss your options with your own treating doctor and the examining panel physician or radiologist. You may choose to either proceed with the chest x-ray, or defer this until after giving birth.
> 
> If you have chosen to defer the chest x-ray requirement a decision will not be made on your application until after the birth of your child.
> 
> If you are in Australia and are pregnant, you will have been asked to complete a hepatitis B test. Most women will complete hepatitis testing as part of their neo-natal care plan. If this applies to you provide your case officer with a copy of your test results. You should not attend a medical clinic in Australia to repeat this test.*
> 
> 
> Arif, please keep in mind that there are some panel physicians or radiologists who refuse pregnant woman to undertake chest x-ray examinations.


Arif, I hope your wife is already in Australia otherwise there is a high chance that you will wait after the birth of your child to get the outcome of your visa even if your wife undertakes the all health examinations. That was happen to me.


----------



## raxataxa

daysirc said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I know, you need to have a valid visa either the 500 (student) or the 485. Not be in bridging visa. It seems that people have been rejected when they had a bridging visa and not the 485. I hope this info helps you.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I applied for 485 and if I don't receive EOI within 1.5 months, I will go into bridging visa ASAP. That's what I am worried about. Trying to be patient in this situation.


----------



## gtisp2020

Yuki_CC said:


> I understand I need to chill down, but my current visa is going to expire in a month. And I not sure do I need to apply another visa, cause I don't want that affect my UID progress.


I would suggest you to apply for another visa asap because your bridging visa will be active after your current visa expires.


----------



## Zzz2020

I got 858 visa today. Thanks everyone in this forum for the support and very useful information.

EOI Submitted – 28 June 2020
Invitation received – 30 June 2020
Visa lodgement – 29 July 2020
Additional docs requested – 30 July 2020
Medical examination done – 3 August 2020
Visa granted - 5 August 2020

My profile: Onshore, Med Tech, Completed PhD 3 years ago, currently working as a Post-doc, 9 articles, 14 conferences, 10 years’ experience in academic research, Phd scholarship and 1 grant.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## arifrussell

*Mr*



Beans89 said:


> Many thanks for your response. I will now quietly proceed to apply for the 485 Visa. A bird in hand is worth 200 in the bush. Cheers!





fkmf said:


> Arif, I hope your wife is already in Australia otherwise there is a high chance that you will wait after the birth of your child to get the outcome of your visa even if your wife undertakes the all health examinations. That was happen to me.


Many thanks and my wife is with me in Australia


----------



## raxataxa

Congrats @Zzz2020. I think you are the second guy who has received an EOI among those who applied after June 20 and the only one who got PR. I applied on 20 June and have received nothing except auto reply type messages from the "case officer". Sometimes the email says that my file has been updated when I email documents and other times they just send auto reply saying things are delayed due to COVID. Wonder if you are in NSW. I have one friend who is based in Queensland and received an EOI. I am from from NSW(which I expect has higher volume of EOIs).


----------



## Zzz2020

raxataxa said:


> Congrats @Zzz2020. I think you are the second guy who has received an EOI among those who applied after June 20 and the only one who got PR. I applied on 20 June and have received nothing except auto reply type messages from the "case officer". Sometimes the email says that my file has been updated when I email documents and other times they just send auto reply saying things are delayed due to COVID. Wonder if you are in NSW. I have one friend who is based in Queensland and received an EOI. I am from from NSW(which I expect has higher volume of EOIs).


Thank you @raxataxa. I am in Melbourne. Hope you get your UID soon. Best of luck!


----------



## raxataxa

Hi, is it possible to get the name of the officer on the linkedin? Thanks.


----------



## TC2929

Zzz2020 said:


> I got 858 visa today. Thanks everyone in this forum for the support and very useful information.
> 
> EOI Submitted – 28 June 2020
> Invitation received – 30 June 2020
> Visa lodgement – 29 July 2020
> Additional docs requested – 30 July 2020
> Medical examination done – 3 August 2020
> Visa granted - 5 August 2020
> 
> My profile: Onshore, Med Tech, Completed PhD 3 years ago, currently working as a Post-doc, 9 articles, 14 conferences, 10 years’ experience in academic research, Phd scholarship and 1 grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congrats mate

How did you get ur medical examination done a couple days after the lodgement?
I lodged my visa application on 28th July, and the earliest I can get the medical examination is 10th August in Canberra (I'm from Sydney)


----------



## Zzz2020

raxataxa said:


> Hi, is it possible to get the name of the officer on the linkedin? Thanks.


Sorry, I did not contact them through linkedin. I just used that general EOI contact form.


----------



## Zzz2020

TC2929 said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> How did you get ur medical examination done a couple days after the lodgement?
> I lodged my visa application on 28th July, and the earliest I can get the medical examination is 10th August in Canberra (I'm from Sydney)


Thank you. At first i only got slot for late september in melbourne cbd. I just kept checking online bupa booking and next day there was an empty slot for earlier time. I guess someone cancel or move their appointment.


----------



## raxataxa

Sorry I meant to ask somewhere else.


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys, 

I am collecting documents for filing my visa application. Do I need to submit the application only when I have the Police certificates or can I submit the rest of the papers and then the request for PCC and medical comes up? 

Really appreciate if someone can through light on this. Thanks


----------



## Pippi0823

Hi, can someone please explain the situation around bridging visa and global talent visa issue? Uid is not given if someone is on bridging visa or cant aply for 858 when someone is in bridging visa, once uid received ? Also how long will it take for 485 to be granted? I know you may suggest to look for previous answers. Please reply if possible.because going through previous answers made me more confused. Pleae help as i did not hear from the gti yet and my student visa will eexpire in november. Thanks.


----------



## Pippi0823

Hi, can someone please explain the situation around bridging visa and global talent visa issue? Uid is not given if someone is on bridging visa or cant apply for 858 when someone is in bridging visa, once uid received? Also how long will it take for 485 to be granted? I know you may suggest to look for previous answers. I went through previous answers and it made me more confused. Please advice as i did not hear from the gti yet and my student visa will eexpire in november. Thanks.


----------



## raxataxa

You seem to be in a better situation than me. My student visa is expiring by mid September n thus I applied for 485. Given my health assessment will the place on 21st August, I have a slim hope that I will avoid the situation whereby I will move to bridging visa after 15 September. This is only possible if I get the TR. In between if I receive EOI, may be just may be that I can withdraw my TR application n apply for 858 visa. If that happens, there will be no problems. Just waiting for the damn EOI since 6 weeks. Wonder if my situation resonates with yours.


----------



## Pippi0823

Sorry to hear that. I havent apply for the 485 yet. I sent eoi late June and didnt hear anything yet.so if you dont get 485 before your student visa expires, you ll get a bridging visa, and while in bridging visa if you get uid, you cant apply for 858? Am i correct ?


----------



## raxataxa

Pippi0823 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I havent apply for the 485 yet. I sent eoi late June and didnt hear anything yet.so if you dont get 485 before your student visa expires, you ll get a bridging visa, and while in bridging visa if you get uid, you cant apply for 858? Am i correct ?


That is correct. But then it is also dangerous to not have any visa as a back up. My hope is to get TR before my student visa expires. The other solution is of course to receive UID before the expiry of student visa. Bridging visa doesn't last for always coz you will eventually (and shortly) receive TR.. which means you will again be eligible to apply for 858. That's my understanding.


----------



## Bayleaf

Pippi0823 said:


> Hi, can someone please explain the situation around bridging visa and global talent visa issue? Uid is not given if someone is on bridging visa or cant apply for 858 when someone is in bridging visa, once uid received? Also how long will it take for 485 to be granted? I know you may suggest to look for previous answers. I went through previous answers and it made me more confused. Please advice as i did not hear from the gti yet and my student visa will eexpire in november. Thanks.


I might be wrong, so take the following with a grain of salt.

Initially I think UID was still given to applicant who hold bridging visa. One of my survey participants received UID while holding bridging visa but when the applicant applied for 858, the applicant was asked to apply for 124 instead.

Recently I read somewhere from this thread that EOI rejection was given outright for bridging visa holder.

If you have any concerns of having bridging visa, probably email to the Global Talent dedicated email address.


----------



## naumanrk

Nam Ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I sent EOI almost 5 weeks ago. It's not easy to wait for an email from GTI officer everyday. For me, I would be happy if they send me a rejection and an explanation in an email so I know what I need more to resubmit EOI.
> 
> My profile:
> - Scholarship for master and Phd program
> - PhD in the last semester, Advanced Manufacturing field
> - 3 research papers (all Q1 journals, 2 first author),
> - 1 other paper just submitted after revision, Q1
> - 1 manuscript just finished and going to submit soon
> - 1 manuscript under preparation
> - 1 patent
> - 1 international conference
> 
> I will update you if I get anything.
> Cheers,


Hey did you receive response?


----------



## GTI

*Request for further information*

Hi All, I am offshore applicant and launch my EOI in April 2020. After a long wait I got a case officer email to provide further assistance. 

Please clarify where are you currently living? (which country):

· Current employment:

· What kind of employment would you like to undertake in Australia? Please provide examples.



· What is your expected salary if you commence work in Australia (in AUD)? (For example, this could be drawn from your current payslip, employment contract, letter of offer, industry award pay scales, etc.):

Do you have an organisation or individual that can be your nominator (in the same field as you) under the Global Talent Independent program. Yes/ No. If yes, please provide details of the organisation or individual:


Please help me and provide some solid views that how you guys see these questions. 
Waiting for your reply.


----------



## Gadget Guru

GTI said:


> Hi All, I am offshore applicant and launch my EOI in April 2020. After a long wait I got a case officer email to provide further assistance.
> 
> Please clarify where are you currently living? (which country):
> 
> · Current employment:
> 
> · What kind of employment would you like to undertake in Australia? Please provide examples.
> 
> 
> 
> · What is your expected salary if you commence work in Australia (in AUD)? (For example, this could be drawn from your current payslip, employment contract, letter of offer, industry award pay scales, etc.):
> 
> Do you have an organisation or individual that can be your nominator (in the same field as you) under the Global Talent Independent program. Yes/ No. If yes, please provide details of the organisation or individual:
> 
> 
> Please help me and provide some solid views that how you guys see these questions.
> Waiting for your reply.


These questions are already covered when we file EOI. Bit shocked to see why co is asking again.


----------



## GTI

Gadget Guru said:


> These questions are already covered when we file EOI. Bit shocked to see why co is asking again.


Yes, I already covered all these questions in my submitted EOI. But she still asked me these questions to proceed further


----------



## GTI2020

GTI said:


> Hi All, I am offshore applicant and launch my EOI in April 2020. After a long wait I got a case officer email to provide further assistance.
> 
> Please clarify where are you currently living? (which country):
> 
> · Current employment:
> 
> · What kind of employment would you like to undertake in Australia? Please provide examples.
> 
> 
> 
> · What is your expected salary if you commence work in Australia (in AUD)? (For example, this could be drawn from your current payslip, employment contract, letter of offer, industry award pay scales, etc.):
> 
> Do you have an organisation or individual that can be your nominator (in the same field as you) under the Global Talent Independent program. Yes/ No. If yes, please provide details of the organisation or individual:
> 
> 
> Please help me and provide some solid views that how you guys see these questions.
> Waiting for your reply.


Dear GTI
your message provides a confidence to the offshore applicant. I am waiting since long time (May 12, 2020). Would you mind sharing your profile. Best of luck !!!


----------



## GTI

I am PhD in Wireless sensor network
Doing postdoc in Cyber security (just started) (Remote)
having 6 SCI and 9 conference papers. 
Currently working as a Lecturer in New Zealand.


----------



## GTI2020

GTI said:


> I am PhD in Wireless sensor network
> Doing postdoc in Cyber security (just started) (Remote)
> having 6 SCI and 9 conference papers.
> Currently working as a Lecturer in New Zealand.


Awesome!!


----------



## Gadget Guru

GTI said:


> I am PhD in Wireless sensor network
> Doing postdoc in Cyber security (just started) (Remote)
> having 6 SCI and 9 conference papers.
> Currently working as a Lecturer in New Zealand.


Your profile is excellent, reply them confidently to all points. It is very strange that DHA took more than 3 months for you and bit biased towards offshore candidates (including you & me)


----------



## gtisp2020

Pippi0823 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I havent apply for the 485 yet. I sent eoi late June and didnt hear anything yet.so if you dont get 485 before your student visa expires, you ll get a bridging visa, and while in bridging visa if you get uid, you cant apply for 858? Am i correct ?


Hi, my EOI was rejected because currently I am on a bridging visa. The GTO suggested me to re-apply as soon as my 485 has been approved. She confirmed me that now they will not issue UID (858 subclass) for applicants on bridging visa.

From her e-mail:

The reason you are not eligible for the program is due to your visa status. 

To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application. 
Note: A substantive visa is any visa that allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia other than:
• a bridging visa.
• a criminal justice visa or enforcement visa.

My profile: onshore, MedTech, recent PhD (Monash University), currently working as Postdoc in Melbourne (salary: around 100K), Honorary fellow (Melbourne University), 15+ publications, 450+ citations, reviewed 20+ articles, 10 years of experience in academia (as lecturer in home country + PhD in Australia)


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> Your profile is excellent, reply them confidently to all points. It is very strange that DHA took more than 3 months for you and bit biased towards offshore candidates (including you & me)


the only 'bias' may be towards meeting the actual requirements as stated - and not towards on- or offshore, as evidenced by the mate below getting his UID along the same timelines as most of us pre-covid. 



neelbristi said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got my UID under Subclass 124. Brief background: I am a professional in the cyber security field based out of US having 10+ years of experience and earning well above the salary threshold.





neelbristi said:


> Thanks!! I have submitted my EOI on July 17th.


----------



## raxataxa

*Answers received on linkedin*

Hi Huys,
I read somewhere that a few Global talent officers on LinkedIn have answered queries asked by some guys in this thread. I was wondering if someone has asked about the impact of backlog on processing time and anticipated strategy to expedite the processing capability. I think far too many of us have applied in June and have been struggling to receive decisions on our EOIs. Would be great to know anything about "when" they plan to get done with EOIs filled till June 30 (which I believe was the deadline for last fiscal?). Thanks in advance.


----------



## wonderwoman1

Hi guys. I was granted 858 visa a while ago. 

I am a final semester PhD student, but now I have a job offer and I would like to change from full time to part time student. Does it affect my PR grant?

I think it will not affect my PR, but I would like to hear your views.


----------



## darkknight2099

wonderwoman1 said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 858 visa a while ago.
> 
> I am a final semester PhD student, but now I have a job offer and I would like to change from full time to part time student. Does it affect my PR grant?
> 
> I think it will not affect my PR, but I would like to hear your views.


Should be fine. Would you please share your profile?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## raxataxa

wonderwoman1 said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 858 visa a while ago.
> 
> I am a final semester PhD student, but now I have a job offer and I would like to change from full time to part time student. Does it affect my PR grant?
> 
> I think it will not affect my PR, but I would like to hear your views.


Congrats! When did you apply?


----------



## raxataxa

wonderwoman1 said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 858 visa a while ago.
> 
> I am a final semester PhD student, but now I have a job offer and I would like to change from full time to part time student. Does it affect my PR grant?
> 
> I think it will not affect my PR, but I would like to hear your views.


I have no idea about your query though.


----------



## Bayleaf

wonderwoman1 said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 858 visa a while ago.
> 
> I am a final semester PhD student, but now I have a job offer and I would like to change from full time to part time student. Does it affect my PR grant?
> 
> I think it will not affect my PR, but I would like to hear your views.


If you were still waiting for your EOI, then it will have an impact.

But since you were already granted the visa, you should be fine.


----------



## Pippi0823

Can someone tell me please, if your student visa expires on 30th October and you apply for 485 on September 15th, when will this bridging visa start? Is it after 30th october or just 15th september ?

Another question. Say if your phd is conferring on september 1st how many months are left to apply for 485?
Some people say within 2 weeks after phd conferral you need to apply for 485. Is that true?


----------



## GTI

kundikoi said:


> the only 'bias' may be towards meeting the actual requirements as stated - and not towards on- or offshore, as evidenced by the mate below getting his UID along the same timelines as most of us pre-covid.


I personally believe that they are not biased, but the current COVID situation. I have talked with many of the GTO's on linkedin and they are really very helpful.


----------



## Yenaro

GTI said:


> I personally believe that they are not biased, but the current COVID situation. I have talked with many of the GTO's on linkedin and they are really very helpful.


Do they find you from LinkedIn. Or you just looked t hem up and started to chat with them about your EOI, follow up etc?


----------



## GTI

raxataxa said:


> Hi guys,
> I read somewhere that a few Global talent officers on LinkedIn have answered queries asked by some guys in this thread. I was wondering if someone has asked about the impact of backlog on processing time and anticipated strategy to expedite the processing capability. I think far too many of us have applied in June and have been struggling to receive decisions on our EOIs. Would be great to know anything about "when" they plan to get done with EOIs filled till June 30 (which I believe was the deadline for last fiscal?). Thanks in advance.



Yes, I have contacted with some GTOs on linkedin. One the GTO provide the following detail. I am sorry I cant disclose the name of the GTO. just copying the response of his/her.



Hi 

As you have already lodged an EOI, all enquiries should be sent to globaltalent email

All EOIs are centrally managed by the GT team.

Please note that due to the current pandemic situation we are experiencing extensive delays particularly with EOIs lodged outside Australia.

Regards


Hi 

In the past when we were located globally that used to be the case. Given the pandemic and the vast changes that have taken place, all EOIs are assessed centrally now.


And please note that candidates overseas who have lodged EOIs may face extensive delays until travel restrictions are relaxed.

Regards


And this reply on 21-07-20

Hi 

Apologies for the delay in getting back to you.

The Department has recommenced assessing EOIs lodged outside of Australia and is currently working through the backlog.

You will hear back as soon as your EOI has been assessed.

Regards..


----------



## GTI

Yenaro said:


> Do they find you from LinkedIn. Or you just looked t hem up and started to chat with them about your EOI, follow up etc?



Why they found you on linkedin. If they have enough time to search a cream then who will be accepted from all of those who are just completing their PhD's.


----------



## gtisp2020

Pippi0823 said:


> Can someone tell me please, if your student visa expires on 30th October and you apply for 485 on September 15th, when will this bridging visa start? Is it after 30th october or just 15th september ?
> 
> 
> 
> Another question. Say if your phd is conferring on september 1st how many months are left to apply for 485?
> Some people say within 2 weeks after phd conferral you need to apply for 485. Is that true?


After 30 October

You have to apply within 6 months of your degree completion (6 months from completion date not conferral date).


----------



## raxataxa

Thanks. But delays are equally true for onshore applicants. Been waiting since mid June.


----------



## raxataxa

GTI said:


> Yes, I have contacted with some GTOs on linkedin. One the GTO provide the following detail. I am sorry I cant disclose the name of the GTO. just copying the response of his/her.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> As you have already lodged an EOI, all enquiries should be sent to globaltalent email
> 
> All EOIs are centrally managed by the GT team.
> 
> Please note that due to the current pandemic situation we are experiencing extensive delays particularly with EOIs lodged outside Australia.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> In the past when we were located globally that used to be the case. Given the pandemic and the vast changes that have taken place, all EOIs are assessed centrally now.
> 
> 
> And please note that candidates overseas who have lodged EOIs may face extensive delays until travel restrictions are relaxed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> And this reply on 21-07-20
> 
> Hi
> 
> Apologies for the delay in getting back to you.
> 
> The Department has recommenced assessing EOIs lodged outside of Australia and is currently working through the backlog.
> 
> You will hear back as soon as your EOI has been assessed.
> 
> Regards..


This was helpful thanks. Interesting replies overall.


----------



## raxataxa

*Are Hongkongers being prioritized?*

I read somewhere that Hongkongers are being prioritised over all other candidates for 858. The government had announced that they would be given preference of sort coz politics. And it is highly likely that many Hongkongers did really apply in June and case officers are busy going through their applications. This was probably one of the reasons why many of us who applied in June aren't getting UIDs. What do you think about this, guys?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## darkknight2099

raxataxa said:


> I read somewhere that Hongkongers are being prioritised over all other candidates for 858. The government had announced that they would be given preference of sort coz politics. And it is highly likely that many Hongkongers did really apply in June and case officers are busy going through their applications. This was probably one of the reasons why many of us who applied in June aren't getting UIDs. What do you think about this, guys?:fingerscrossed:


This is BS.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yenaro

raxataxa said:


> I read somewhere that Hongkongers are being prioritised over all other candidates for 858. The government had announced that they would be given preference of sort coz politics. And it is highly likely that many Hongkongers did really apply in June and case officers are busy going through their applications. This was probably one of the reasons why many of us who applied in June aren't getting UIDs. What do you think about this, guys?:fingerscrossed:


raxataxa, on spot even I was going to post something like your assumption which is making sense. 
If this is true, this will have a significant impact on all late May, and all applications made on June or after . Many of us will be in a position where no invitations or many rejection due to various reasons to cover the political decisions. If the politics of AUS has its own way into this program, then good luck for us. Biased preferences by Gov are going to impact all applicants.


----------



## darkknight2099

Relax you all. It is just speculations.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yenaro

darkknight2099 said:


> Relax you all. It is just speculations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Oh Mr immigration minister ! whats your astrological predictions! :heh:


----------



## darkknight2099

Yenaro said:


> Oh Mr immigration minister ! whats your astrological predictions! :heh:


Relax. It looks like you are so upset mate.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Guru

darkknight2099 said:


> Yenaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mr immigration minister ! whats your astrological predictions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relax. It looks like you are so upset mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's literally worrying, many folks are waiting for more than 2 months and no news.


----------



## raxataxa

To be frank, I wish they decided faster- acceptance or rejection. So much of secrecy is annoying. I really hoped there would be a news today but this week is gone now. I will accept rejection without much fuss. The worrying part is why too few UIDs for June applications? Fk this limbo situation.


----------



## darkknight2099

Nothing was mentioned about priorities here, see below. The only issue is if masses of people from HK applied and they satisfied point two below, then that will clog the system. 


"Future applicants from Hong Kong for temporary skilled visas will be eligible for a 5 year visa, if they:
have qualifications listed on the o​ccupational skills lists and meet Labour Market Testing requirements, or
qualify through the Global Talent temporary visa scheme, which is for exceptional talent where the sponsoring employer pays above the Fair Work High Income Threshold of ​$153,600."



Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=415


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

Seriously folks - like I have advised on here so many times before, find a new hobby or latest viral candy crush/Pokémon game to play already. 

Hongkongers have nothing to do with the fact that absolutely all of you waiting on EOIs for >1 month do *NOT* satisfy one or more stated criteria for GTIP - so it has been a toss-up for you from the get-go. Now will you please get a grip and stop with the silly conspiracy theories? 

If 2 months is so excruciatingly painful, go check out the wait times for other visa subclasses or EOIs.


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> Seriously folks - like I have advised on here so many times before, find a new hobby or latest viral candy crush/PokÃmon game to play already.
> 
> 
> 
> Hongkongers have nothing to do with the fact that absolutely all of you waiting on EOIs for >1 month do *NOT* satisfy one or more stated criteria for GTIP - so it has been a toss-up for you from the get-go. Now will you please get a grip and stop with the silly conspiracy theories?
> 
> 
> 
> If 2 months is so excruciatingly painful, go check out the wait times for other visa subclasses or EOIs.


On the spot. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> I will accept rejection without much fuss.


So just assume you *have* been rejected and move on - what *is* the fuss?


----------



## raxataxa

@Kundikoi, looks like most of the guys who applied in June are not qualified but those who applied before were super qualified. Lol.


----------



## melbourne2

Hi all,

Grant approval today. Submitted on June 16, health checks 2nd July. S56 for more info 2 days ago (sons passport scan wasn’t clear enough) and granted today.

Profile is ICT. No phd, no masters, 2.2 honours not from a top tier university. Global experience across US, UK and Australia with high profile companies. Strong references from Global CEOs ( some from companies worth over 100 billion) and nominating company well known in Australia. 

This forum was fantastic and to everyone on here I wish you the very best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Yenaro

melbourne2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Grant approval today. Submitted on June 16, health checks 2nd July. S56 for more info 2 days ago (sons passport scan wasn’t clear enough) and granted today.
> 
> Profile is ICT. No phd, no masters, 2.2 honours not from a top tier university. Global experience across US, UK and Australia with high profile companies. Strong references from Global CEOs ( some from companies worth over 100 billion) and nominating company well known in Australia.
> 
> This forum was fantastic and to everyone on here I wish you the very best of luck on your journey!


Congratulation melbourne2.

When did you file your EOI? received your UID?


----------



## melbourne2

Filed EOI Friday 15th May at 6pm, UID morning Wednesday 20th May


----------



## raxataxa

May was the month. Those of us who applied in June are in limbo.


----------



## Yenaro

@Bayleaf whats the update with your survey. Any lucky June applicants?


----------



## raxataxa

@Yenaro One of my friends who applied on 27th June received UID on 30th July. I have read in Jordan Tew's website that someone got after applying on 20 July. But there are only few of them. I am a bit surprised why there are so few invitations from June. Part of me thinks that the limit has been reached.

I enquired once and my case officer said that the process is slow due to covid 19. I even think that that his/her email was sort of auto reply and not by the case officer himself/herself.


----------



## Yenaro

raxataxa said:


> @Yenaro One of my friends who applied on 27th June received UID on 30th July. I have read in Jordan Tew's website that someone got after applying on 20 July. But there are only few of them. I am a bit surprised why there are so few invitations from June. Part of me thinks that the limit has been reached.
> 
> I enquired once and my case officer said that the process is slow due to covid 19. I even think that that his/her email was sort of auto reply and not by the case officer himself/herself.



raxataxa, not sure about their profiles. What is the link for this website?

I have feelings such as:

- Backlog due to thousands applications or perhaps more (including applicants who are not even meeting criteria) 
- Target sector may play a role in the invitation
- How many grants they want to give in 20-21? 
- Whether hongkongers are giving a priority in GTI-GTP program
- If the preference for PhD graduate after the salary threshold 
- Number of Staffing working on this program is very low
- After May, seleting people became more selective.


----------



## raxataxa

Read the comments from this website:
https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


----------



## Bayleaf

Yenaro said:


> @Bayleaf whats the update with your survey. Any lucky June applicants?


For the past 2 weeks, I only received one update from one of the survey participants: EOI submitted on 3rd June and UID received on 3rd August.

Based on my survey, 70 out 73 EOI submissions from June still haven't received UID. And I'm actually one of them, till this day I've been waiting for 60 days.

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

*Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me* by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys, 

I have just started filling my visa application and I am stuck at this question below. Those who filled the visa application please provide some guidance 

*Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?*

Is the form asking about a australian visa I already hold? I hold a 482 visa - do I have to put the visa grant number of my 482 visa here?


----------



## vicki_7

Tanzi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just started filling my visa application and I am stuck at this question below. Those who filled the visa application please provide some guidance
> 
> *Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?*
> 
> Is the form asking about a australian visa I already hold? I hold a 482 visa - do I have to put the visa grant number of my 482 visa here?


You should post it


----------



## Tanzi

vicki_7 said:


> You should post it


I don't understand what do you mean by 'post it'. What should I post?


----------



## Vileung

Tanzi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just started filling my visa application and I am stuck at this question below. Those who filled the visa application please provide some guidance
> 
> *Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?*
> 
> Is the form asking about a australian visa I already hold? I hold a 482 visa - do I have to put the visa grant number of my 482 visa here?


Yes you should.


----------



## Tanzi

Vileung said:


> Yes you should.


Thanks for the tip. Cheers


----------



## vicki_7

Tanzi said:


> I don't understand what do you mean by 'post it'. What should I post?


I mean to post it in the visa form since they already know everything


----------



## NB

Tanzi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just started filling my visa application and I am stuck at this question below. Those who filled the visa application please provide some guidance
> 
> *Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?*
> 
> Is the form asking about a australian visa I already hold? I hold a 482 visa - do I have to put the visa grant number of my 482 visa here?


If you are having confusion about such a simple question, it would not be a bad idea to go through a Mara agent to avoid rejection Due to errors 
Immigration application can be confusing if you are new at it and best left to experts

Cheers


----------



## Yenaro

Bayleaf said:


> For the past 2 weeks, I only received one update from one of the survey participants: EOI submitted on 3rd June and UID received on 3rd August.
> 
> Based on my survey, 70 out 73 EOI submissions from June still haven't received UID. And I'm actually one of them, till this day I've been waiting for 60 days.
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> *Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me* by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


I thought you are already got your UID and your Visa


----------



## Bayleaf

Yenaro said:


> I thought you are already got your UID and your Visa


Sadly that's not the case 
I'm waiting for my UID just like anyone else submitted EOI in June :ranger:

------------------------------​
For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.

Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com

eace:


----------



## Yenaro

Bayleaf said:


> Sadly that's not the case
> I'm waiting for my UID just like anyone else submitted EOI in June :ranger:
> 
> ------------------------------​
> For anyone who has submitted EOI, please fill out my survey so that I can tabulate the data as a reference for potential applicants.
> 
> Importantly, if you circumstances have changed (eg received unique identifier or visa grant), please update me by either private message or email me at bayleafgti AT gmail.com
> 
> eace:


YEah  same here
whats your profile if you don't mind to ask?


----------



## raxataxa

Gadget Guru said:


> OMG 😱
> It would result into no global talent value in near future as thousands of folks have started applying. That's one of the reason for delayed response in EOIs.


This is true. I wish they could decide our EOIs faster (invitation or no invitation- doesn't really matter to me anymore) because I just want to move on and apply through a different route.


----------



## vicki_7

raxataxa said:


> This is true. I wish they could decide our EOIs faster (invitation or no invitation- doesn't really matter to me anymore) because I just want to move on and apply through a different route.


Would you mind sharing your profile please? Thanks


----------



## NB

raxataxa said:


> This is true. I wish they could decide our EOIs faster (invitation or no invitation- doesn't really matter to me anymore) because I just want to move on and apply through a different route.


You can have multiple applications simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## ExpatCailin

We received our 858 visa grant emails today. My husband was the main applicant, though I have a PhD from 1999 in MedTech and international work experience also which may or may not have helped with the EOI.

Profile:
Sector: Mining & Energy
MSc
25 years international experience in one of the word's top energy companies in technical roles with increasing responsibility in 7 countries on major projects. 
Regional Technical Authority 
Nominator is a VP in a top Australian company with a record of achievement in the same technical field.
Currently employed in Australia in a job over the minimum pay threshold.
Aged 51 when applying so no other independent visa options.

Timeline:
EOI: June 15
UID: June 19
Application Submitted: July 6
S56 request: July 10 (English language test, PCC for Malaysia)
Submitted final documents through IMMI account: August 3
Medicals: Aug 3
Medical Clearance: Aug 6
Aug 10: Sent prompt email in response to S56 request emails to say all documents uploaded and medical clearance completed. I did this as I read that someone else here had advised doing it and my nerves were frayed!
Aug 10: Visa granted.

Hope this helps give hope to others. I've really appreciated this forum and the information people have provided. After six years believing we'd have to leave Australia when my husband's work contract ends, this visa is an amazing opportunity for our family.


----------



## Yenaro

ExpatCailin said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today. My husband was the main applicant, though I have a PhD from 1999 in MedTech and international work experience also which may or may not have helped with the EOI.
> 
> Profile:
> Sector: Mining & Energy
> MSc
> 25 years international experience in one of the word's top energy companies in technical roles with increasing responsibility in 7 countries on major projects.
> Regional Technical Authority
> Nominator is a VP in a top Australian company with a record of achievement in the same technical field.
> Currently employed in Australia in a job over the minimum pay threshold.
> Aged 51 when applying so no other independent visa options.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: June 15
> UID: June 19
> Application Submitted: July 6
> S56 request: July 10 (English language test, PCC for Malaysia)
> Submitted final documents through IMMI account: August 3
> Medicals: Aug 3
> Medical Clearance: Aug 6
> Aug 10: Sent prompt email in response to S56 request emails to say all documents uploaded and medical clearance completed. I did this as I read that someone else here had advised doing it and my nerves were frayed!
> Aug 10: Visa granted.
> 
> Hope this helps give hope to others. I've really appreciated this forum and the information people have provided. After six years believing we'd have to leave Australia when my husband's work contract ends, this visa is an amazing opportunity for our family.


Congratulation, impressive profile


----------



## TamNguyen

*UID received for off-shore applicant*

Hi all, I've received my UID today.
I'm working in NTU, Singapore and got a research fellow offer in Monash University in Dec 2019. I submitted a 482 visa application in 18 March but with the Covid outbreak, there is no hope for me to get this visa grant and go to Australia this year.
I have followed this thread for 3 months to get the information about GTI programme, and very appreciate all have updated your situation regularly, that's helpful for me to keep hoping. So I would like to share my journey with all off-shore applicants still waiting for invitation:
*Sector:* Energy and Mining Tech.
*EOI submitted:* 28 May
*Request for more information:* 3rd August
*UID sent:* 10 August
*My profile:*
- PhD in Feb 2018 (Nanyang Technological University (NTU), Singapore)
- Nominator: Monash University
- 20 research articles, 10 international conference presentations, 1 patent
- Several awards and scholarships, have profiles on TV and newspaper
- Working experience: 3 years postdoc in NTU-Singapore, advising some renewable energy projects under collaboration of Vietnam, UK and Australia.
P/s: Just want to tell you guys that GTO office is still working on off-shore application, but with a big backlog and covid situation, it will take very long time. So, please relax and wait. :ranger:


----------



## Gadget Guru

Congrats Tam, this gives a hope to all of us. what additional information they asked?


----------



## 1989

Hey guys,
I'm new to this forum and I'm about to apply for subclass 124 after having my EOI approved

Everything is ready to submit but I was just wondering if I need to have an agent look over my replies for the following questions:

- Give a brief description of the profession in which the applicant is involved 
- Give a statement of the applicant's current prominence in their chosen field 
- How would the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community? 
- Give explanation of why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment, or in becoming established independently, in Australia in their field 

They require 300 characters for each questions, so like 3 sentences. Can answering them not the way the department expects be cause for denial?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## ExpatCailin

1989 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new to this forum and I'm about to apply for subclass 124 after having my EOI approved
> 
> Everything is ready to submit but I was just wondering if I need to have an agent look over my replies for the following questions:
> 
> - Give a brief description of the profession in which the applicant is involved
> - Give a statement of the applicant's current prominence in their chosen field
> - How would the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?
> - Give explanation of why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment, or in becoming established independently, in Australia in their field
> 
> They require 300 characters for each questions, so like 3 sentences. Can answering them not the way the department expects be cause for denial?
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


Tony,

I've no idea wha the department expects and can only attest to my own experience.

When I arrived at this page on the application, I was very glad that I wasn't using an agent as I'd imagine they could well muck it up as they are highly unlikely to have any technical background in your field.
You are absolutely the best person to answer the first two questions about yourself, covering what makes your international work experience unique and impressive. For the second two, you'll need to do a bit of research on your field in Australia which I assume you've already done and explain where you can add value in helping to develop your industry/are of expertise in Australia.

Draft the answers and edit them so that every word counts. Do a bit more research on media releases relating to the visa to find the buzz words used: e.g. innovation, excellence, expertise, and apply them to your experience and future prospects. Keep going over the answers until you're happy that you've presented your credentials and unique skills and experience in the best light. You are selling yourself, as if applying for a job but for this one there is no interview.

If you're struggling with the exact wording, ask a friend who is good at writing to help with the editing but only you can really know how your expertise and experience fits into the current status of your industry in Australia. 

All the best


----------



## TamNguyen

Gadget Guru said:


> Congrats Tam, this gives a hope to all of us. what additional information they asked?


They asked for the evidence of key project achievements and PhD conferment letter.


----------



## vicki_7

1989 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new to this forum and I'm about to apply for subclass 124 after having my EOI approved
> 
> Everything is ready to submit but I was just wondering if I need to have an agent look over my replies for the following questions:
> 
> - Give a brief description of the profession in which the applicant is involved
> - Give a statement of the applicant's current prominence in their chosen field
> - How would the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?
> - Give explanation of why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment, or in becoming established independently, in Australia in their field
> 
> They require 300 characters for each questions, so like 3 sentences. Can answering them not the way the department expects be cause for denial?
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


Hi Tony, Could you please share your profile with us? Thanks


----------



## 1989

ExpatCailin said:


> Tony,
> 
> I've no idea wha the department expects and can only attest to my own experience.
> 
> When I arrived at this page on the application, I was very glad that I wasn't using an agent as I'd imagine they could well muck it up as they are highly unlikely to have any technical background in your field.
> You are absolutely the best person to answer the first two questions about yourself, covering what makes your international work experience unique and impressive. For the second two, you'll need to do a bit of research on your field in Australia which I assume you've already done and explain where you can add value in helping to develop your industry/are of expertise in Australia.
> 
> Draft the answers and edit them so that every word counts. Do a bit more research on media releases relating to the visa to find the buzz words used: e.g. innovation, excellence, expertise, and apply them to your experience and future prospects. Keep going over the answers until you're happy that you've presented your credentials and unique skills and experience in the best light. You are selling yourself, as if applying for a job but for this one there is no interview.
> 
> If you're struggling with the exact wording, ask a friend who is good at writing to help with the editing but only you can really know how your expertise and experience fits into the current status of your industry in Australia.
> 
> All the best



Thank you so much, very helpful! 
Tony


----------



## MYS01

I submitted my EOI on 17th of July and I’m onshore working fulltime in a pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## Yenaro

Hi folk . . what is the is the update for June EOI applicants?
any news ? UID? etc 
please share


----------



## Gadget Guru

Yenaro said:


> Hi folk . . what is the is the update for June EOI applicants?
> any news ? UID? etc
> please share


People are waiting for more than 2 months. No clue when we will get to know results. There's no option but to kee waiting.


----------



## Mowgali

Hey.. Is there any one here from Data Science and Machine Learning and granted visa?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Mowgali said:


> Hey.. Is there any one here from Data Science and Machine Learning and granted visa?


Yes, there was at least one person in this forum who received the visa because of their ML work. They had about 11 years of experience working in this field.


----------



## Mowgali

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yes, there was at least one person in this forum who received the visa because of their ML work. They had about 11 years of experience working in this field.


I haven't applied yet. As I just completed the masters and starting working as a researcher. I do not have any research paper published but I will apply for EOI.


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys, I applied for GTIP EOI on 9th August. After submiyying application I just saw a message on the website that my application is submitted, but did not received any email of submission or anything. Is it ok or my application is not submitted and I need to apply again.


----------



## apundhir

Mowgali said:


> Hey.. Is there any one here from Data Science and Machine Learning and granted visa?


I am with Masters in ML and have applied for EOI on 9th Aug. Not sure how long does it takes.


----------



## raxataxa

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for GTIP EOI on 9th August. After submiyying application I just saw a message on the website that my application is submitted, but did not received any email of submission or anything. Is it ok or my application is not submitted and I need to apply again.


That is the common procedure. An email confirmation is never sent after the submission as far as I know. So, no need to worry.


----------



## apundhir

raxataxa said:


> That is the common procedure. An email confirmation is never sent after the submission as far as I know. So, no need to worry.


Any expected processing time ?? I know that currently because of covid it is taking more time but still if anyone has some info about current processing time...


----------



## milkytins

2 to 4 months onshore and 2 to 6 months offshore. With these timelines, you will have peace of mind and do something meaningful with your time.


----------



## MSD123

*Any EOI reject case*

Dear friends,

I've submitted my EOI on 3rd of June (onshore) and still haven't received any update same as many June applicants. I was just wondering has anyone's EOI been rejected since June because before June you would receive the UID if you weren't rejected but recently I haven't heard any rejection and seems the GTI team are not processing cases and the EOIs are just accumulating without any clear responses.


----------



## raxataxa

MSD123 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 3rd of June (onshore) and still haven't received any update same as many June applicants. I was just wondering has anyone's EOI been rejected since June because before June you would receive the UID if you weren't rejected but recently I haven't heard any rejection and seems the GTI team are not processing cases and the EOIs are just accumulating without any clear responses.


Not that I know of (personally or in this forum). The processing is damn slow and in some cases mega fast. We just don't know what is going on.


----------



## Yenaro

raxataxa said:


> Not that I know of (personally or in this forum). The processing is damn slow and in some cases mega fast. We just don't know what is going on.


Yes indeed No one knows what is going on. . especially the fast track cases.


----------



## MSD123

raxataxa said:


> Not that I know of (personally or in this forum). The processing is damn slow and in some cases mega fast. We just don't know what is going on.


Exactly no one knows what's going on and it's disappointing. Personally I know many people who applied on June and have't received anything so far. I wish if anyone has any updates post it here otherwise the waiting become more and more complicated day by day.


----------



## sami1234

One of my friend received UID after 71 days he applied on 1st june field medical Phd last semester


----------



## Yenaro

@ Bayleaf what the update in your survey?


----------



## Gadget Guru

I have been waiting for 2 months now. I believe that waiting is currently 2.5 months depending on the case to case.


----------



## raxataxa

Gadget Guru said:


> I have been waiting for 2 months now. I believe that waiting is currently 2.5 months depending on the case to case.


There is no standard waiting period and it doesn't always depend on how prolific your profile is. It also seems to depend on the case officer who goes through your EOI.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone, i just have a confusion and would like to ask, i am onshore and my wife is offshore. If in future i get UID then i ll have to qpply for 124 visa right? do i need to leave Australia while applying or before decision making? Due to this current situation there is no chance of going outside Australia so does the case officer consider this or will they reject the visa?


----------



## NB

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, i just have a confusion and would like to ask, i am onshore and my wife is offshore. If in future i get UID then i ll have to qpply for 124 visa right? do i need to leave Australia while applying or before decision making? Due to this current situation there is no chance of going outside Australia so does the case officer consider this or will they reject the visa?


If you are asked to leave Australia so that you can be approved, in view of covid, I am sure that you will be given sufficient time to do so
Your application will be kept pending till such time that it becomes feasible for you to leave
In a best case scenario, they make relax the rules and approve you onshore 

Cheers


----------



## Vividab

I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
Got UID: 13 August 2020.


----------



## raxataxa

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.


Congrats Vividab. It seems to me that case officers are now going through late May/early June EOIs.


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys, 

Can you please help me with the following 

1. Who did you address the reference letters to? Home Affairs?
2. did you submit income tax, payslips etc for all your past jobs in the application? 
3. does the salary has to be exactly 153K? I have got a package of 150K with my Aus company and the talent officer was ok with it. but in the visa application should I provide further proofs that I can earn 153K and above- I have some emails from recruiters offering me 153K and above packages and I can possibly attach them but wondering if that is necessary. 
4. I don't have a birth certificate ready to submit. Is there any other Indian document I can provide in lieu of it? 

Really appreciate some guidance. 

Thanks


----------



## Gadget Guru

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.


Congrats, what additional documents you submitted?


----------



## Sanjana.K

Hi All, 

I am currently on 186 Bridging visa, onshore, I was previously on 482/457 visa. i have read in the forum that the applicants EOI was rejected because of his bridging visa status, but the link https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility doesn't mention the same. Any thoughts? 

Thank you


----------



## Tanzi

Sanjana.K said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently on 186 Bridging visa, onshore, I was previously on 482/457 visa. i have read in the forum that the applicants EOI was rejected because of his bridging visa status, but the link https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility doesn't mention the same. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you


Hey Sanjana,

So if you apply onshore for a 858 visa, you can see on the immi website that one of the requirements of applying for a 858 visa (global talent onshore visa) is that you hold a substantiative visa. Since bridging visas are not considered a substantiative visa you won't qualify for a UID for global talent visa. 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers


----------



## Sanjana.K

Tanzi said:


> Hey Sanjana,
> 
> So if you apply onshore for a 858 visa, you can see on the immi website that one of the requirements of applying for a 858 visa (global talent onshore visa) is that you hold a substantiative visa. Since bridging visas are not considered a substantiative visa you won't qualify for a UID for global talent visa.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the quick response, i see this in the link which i have provided but not where it is mentioned that an applicant should hold a substantiative visa, could you please share the link? 

" You do not need to hold a specific visa to be able to apply for this visa; however; you cannot be granted this visa if you hold one of the following visas at the time you apply:

Business (Short Stay) visa (subclass 456)
Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
eVisitor (subclass 651)
Maritime Crew Visa (subclass 988)
Special purpose visa
Superyacht Crew visa (subclass 488)
Temporary Work visa (subclass 400)
Tourist visa (subclass 676)
Visitor visa (subclass 600)"


----------



## Tanzi

Sanjana.K said:


> Thank you for the quick response, i see this in the link which i have provided but not where it is mentioned that an applicant should hold a substantiative visa, could you please share the link?
> 
> " You do not need to hold a specific visa to be able to apply for this visa; however; you cannot be granted this visa if you hold one of the following visas at the time you apply:
> 
> Business (Short Stay) visa (subclass 456)
> Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
> eVisitor (subclass 651)
> Maritime Crew Visa (subclass 988)
> Special purpose visa
> Superyacht Crew visa (subclass 488)
> Temporary Work visa (subclass 400)
> Tourist visa (subclass 676)
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)"


Can't seem to locate the link but I have definitely read it and it is a legit requirement. Just google and I think you will be able to find it. You can call immigration helpline as well and they can solve your query if you have doubt. They are super helpful.


----------



## milkytins

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.


Congratulations. Is it onshore or offshore? And what was the additional information?


----------



## raxataxa

Sanjana.K said:


> Thank you for the quick response, i see this in the link which i have provided but not where it is mentioned that an applicant should hold a substantiative visa, could you please share the link?
> 
> " You do not need to hold a specific visa to be able to apply for this visa; however; you cannot be granted this visa if you hold one of the following visas at the time you apply:
> 
> Business (Short Stay) visa (subclass 456)
> Electronic Travel Authority (subclass 601)
> eVisitor (subclass 651)
> Maritime Crew Visa (subclass 988)
> Special purpose visa
> Superyacht Crew visa (subclass 488)
> Temporary Work visa (subclass 400)
> Tourist visa (subclass 676)
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)"


You MUST have a substantive visa when you apply for EOI. I have read that people on bridging visa will be/have already been rejected. To be frank, I will transition to the bridging visa from mid September if I don't get the TR (which is unlikely- knowing I am yet to do health assessment). Everything is hanging on balance for me.


----------



## Vividab

milkytins said:


> Congratulations. Is it onshore or offshore? And what was the additional information?


They asked me for employment references and statements of achievements. I am currently onshore but as my wife is offshore I will have to apply for a 124 visa.


----------



## Tanzi

Vividab said:


> They asked me for employment references and statements of achievements. I am currently onshore but as my wife is offshore I will have to apply for a 124 visa.


Hey Vivdab, congrats on the invite. 

Since you are onshore but apply for 124 can I ask you if you will be explaining your situation somewhere in the visa application? I am employed at an Aus company but stuck overseas so I am also applying for 124, wondering if I would need to explain my situation somewhere in the application.


----------



## Yenaro

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.


Hi Vividab, Congratulation 
Whats your target sector ? and your profile if you don't mind to share


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.


Congratulations :clap2:. Could you please share your profile/experiences? Thanks


----------



## GTI

*Email from Global talent Singapore*

Hi All

ANyone received email from global talent singapore office for additional information required. 
If so, please share your experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Mowgali

*Rejection after UID*

Hi All,

Anyone here who got their UID and visa is not approved due to some reason. if yes, what are the consequences?


----------



## darkknight2099

Mowgali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here who got their UID and visa is not approved due to some reason. if yes, what are the consequences?


Why you ask such a question? 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## raxataxa

Mowgali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here who got their UID and visa is not approved due to some reason. if yes, what are the consequences?


Never heard of that.


----------



## TC2929

I got my 858 visa granted this morning (10.20am)

Timeline:
EOI submission: 24/05
EOI additional ducco: 2/07
UID received: 7/07
Visa lodged: 28/07
S56 medical examination + military exemption (I'm from Thailand): 29/07
uploaded military postponement docco: 30/07
Health examination: 10/08
Health clearance: 12/08 
Health clearance (my partner): 12/08 (I emailed CO telling them about this yesterday around 4pm)
Visa granted: 14/08 10.20am

Age: 26
Sector: mining and energy tech
1st class honour from uni in AU (B.Eng Petroleum)
studying PhD, final term (scholarship from uni)

3 Q1 journal paper (first author)
3 Q1 journal paper (2nd author)
2 international conferences
1 collaboration work with Oak Ridge National Laboratory (USA)
Experience: TA at uni + guest lecturer for Uni in Thailand

I wish everyone all the very best!


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations TC2929 on your visa grant!


----------



## GTI

Hi All

If a GTO ask for further documents, After how long time they will issue a UID.


----------



## GTI

Vividab said:


> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.




Hi 
I am also being asked for addition document submission. I did on 14th August but so far did not got any reply. How you submit addition document. I mean reply back to same email or they provide separate email of GTO...


----------



## milkytins

GTI said:


> Hi
> I am also being asked for addition document submission. I did on 14th August but so far did not got any reply. How you submit addition document. I mean reply back to same email or they provide separate email of GTO...


Pls, when did you submit your EOI???


----------



## darkknight2099

GTI said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also being asked for addition document submission. I did on 14th August but so far did not got any reply. How you submit addition document. I mean reply back to same email or they provide separate email of GTO...


Would you please share your profile

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## janagan1993

I have a small question. I encountered a question on the immi site while filling 858 visa, 'Give details of all residential addresses for all applicants for the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.'. That means, should I give details of my other family members who are not accompanying me at the time of application (including penal clearance) ? 

Without, that it is not allowing me to move to the next stage.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mariner68

Off topic questions to those who are in Australia:

How much experience does a person require to earn around AUD 150k in Australia in Fintech and Cyber security? Presently I’m located in Europe and earn way less than AUD150k, but it considered to be a good salary in present location. So wanted to kind of understand pay situations in Aus. Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkknight2099

Mariner68 said:


> Off topic questions to those who are in Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience does a person require to earn around AUD 150k in Australia in Fintech and Cyber security? Presently Iâ€m located in Europe and earn way less than AUD150k, but it considered to be a good salary in present location. So wanted to kind of understand pay situations in Aus. Thanks in advance.


Depends on your experience and certification that you have.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## janagan1993

While filling 858 visa application form, what should I put for Usual country of residence? I'm an onshore student holding a student visa. That means, should I put Australia or my home country?


----------



## mni

janagan1993 said:


> While filling 858 visa application form, what should I put for Usual country of residence? I'm an onshore student holding a student visa. That means, should I put Australia or my home country?


Australia


----------



## mni

janagan1993 said:


> I have a small question. I encountered a question on the immi site while filling 858 visa, 'Give details of all residential addresses for all applicants for the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.'. That means, should I give details of my other family members who are not accompanying me at the time of application (including penal clearance) ?
> 
> Without, that it is not allowing me to move to the next stage.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes, you need to include details of at least one residential address for each member even they are not accompanying you.


----------



## janagan1993

mni said:


> Australia



Thanks for the reply. In that case, should I include Australia under the travel history details page? Since I'm residing in Australia now as a student, I won't be able to provide From and To dates.


----------



## mni

janagan1993 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In that case, should I include Australia under the travel history details page? Since I'm residing in Australia now as a student, I won't be able to provide From and To dates.


You don't need to include your current stay in Australia under the travel history details page, But if you traveled Australia before for other reasons you should include those details.


----------



## GTI

milkytins said:


> Pls, when did you submit your EOI???


_____________________________________________________________

I submit my EOI on 8th May 
Ask for addition documents 3 August
I replied on 14th August


----------



## GTI

darkknight2099 said:


> Would you please share your profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


_____________________________________________
Phd in Wireless sensor network 
working on some projects of Cyber security, IoT and healthcare


----------



## SamIQ86

Sunpreet said:


> Yes, you can change the nominator at the time of visa application.
> 
> I changed mine after I got the EOI because my final nominator was more suitable and had a stronger reputation in my mentioned field.
> 
> All the best!!!!!


Hi, 

may I know how can I change the nominator after submitting my EOI ?

Regards


----------



## SamIQ86

*change the nominator*

Dear All,

May I know how can I change the nominator after submitting my EOI ?.

I have mentioned my supervisor (a Senior Lecturer ) and now I would like to mention a professor and currently, he is Dean & Head of School.

Can I do that? 

Regards


----------



## stalent2020

are u an offshore applicant from Singapore?


----------



## stalent2020

@GTI: are u an offshore applicant from Singapore?


----------



## SamIQ86

stalent2020 said:


> are u an offshore applicant from Singapore?


I am onshore (Australia - Melbourne).


----------



## GTI

stalent2020 said:


> @GTI: are u an offshore applicant from Singapore?


____________________________________________

No I am not from Singapore. But I am offshore. living in New Zealand


----------



## vicki_7

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> May I know how can I change the nominator after submitting my EOI ?.
> 
> I have mentioned my supervisor (a Senior Lecturer ) and now I would like to mention a professor and currently, he is Dean & Head of School.
> 
> Can I do that?
> 
> Regards


It won’t matter unless you got UID first. Then you can change it before you apply for visa. Would you mind sharing your profile? Cheers


----------



## milkytins

It seems they are attending to offshore applicants now. Late May and early June are being treated. Gradually it will get to our turn. Let's keep our hopes alive.


----------



## livesimple

Off Topic: Parent Visa
This is off-topic. I received a subclass 124 visa and looking for a tourist visa option for my mother. She couldn't pass the “Balance of Family Test” because my siblings are in India. Are there any options for her to obtain a long term tourist visa.
I heard about subclass 870 visa but the sponsor has been usually resident in Australia for four years so she may not be eligible for that.
It's subclass 114(Aged Dependent Relative Visa), she meets dependency and age requirements. My father died a couple of years ago. Can she be eligible for that?
Would you like to recommend any other long term tourist visa where she can get an extension for multiple years?

Your help will be highly appreciated

Thank you


----------



## SamIQ86

vicki_7 said:


> It won’t matter unless you got UID first. Then you can change it before you apply for visa. Would you mind sharing your profile? Cheers


Hi, 
Thanks a lot for your reply. 

So, mentioning the nominator at this stage will not affect the decision of granting UID?

My profile... 
Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by end of August this year (29/08/2020).
My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
Totally, I have eight papers (5 journals and 3 conferences (Citations 33)), this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
2 journals (Q1) under preparation.
Reviewer for two journals (Q1 and Q2).
I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference. 

In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.

Do you think I have a chance ?.

Regards


----------



## vicki_7

livesimple said:


> Off Topic: Parent Visa
> This is off-topic. I received a subclass 124 visa and looking for a tourist visa option for my mother. She couldn't pass the “Balance of Family Test” because my siblings are in India. Are there any options for her to obtain a long term tourist visa.
> I heard about subclass 870 visa but the sponsor has been usually resident in Australia for four years so she may not be eligible for that.
> It's subclass 114(Aged Dependent Relative Visa), she meets dependency and age requirements. My father died a couple of years ago. Can she be eligible for that?
> Would you like to recommend any other long term tourist visa where she can get an extension for multiple years?
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated
> 
> Thank you


870 will be your best option


----------



## livesimple

Thanks for your reply. Does it require 4 years of stay for the sponsor?


----------



## vicki_7

SamIQ86 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> So, mentioning the nominator at this stage will not affect the decision of granting UID?
> 
> My profile...
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I will submit my thesis by end of August this year (29/08/2020).
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers (5 journals and 3 conferences (Citations 33)), this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> 2 journals (Q1) under preparation.
> Reviewer for two journals (Q1 and Q2).
> I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference.
> 
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> Do you think I have a chance ?.
> 
> Regards


Nope, it won't. Your profile will. When did you submit?


----------



## vicki_7

livesimple said:


> Thanks for your reply. Does it require 4 years of stay for the sponsor?


I am sorry, I am not very sure. I heard of it and it is just very costly and no balance test


----------



## SamIQ86

vicki_7 said:


> Nope, it won't. Your profile will. When did you submit?


Submitted yesterday.


----------



## vicki_7

SamIQ86 said:


> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it won't. Your profile will. When did you submit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted yesterday.
Click to expand...

So just relax and hope for the best 😊


----------



## SamIQ86

vicki_7 said:


> So just relax and hope for the best 😊


Dear vicki_7, 

Thanks a lot for the help and positive feedback .

I believe I did my best, so that what I will try to do. 

Regards


----------



## Vividab

vicki_7 said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you please share your profile/experiences? Thanks
Click to expand...

I have completed my MS in Data Analytics in Nov 2019, working for top gov agency as Scientific researcher & data scientist. Work is mainly related to Natural hazards. Nominator is internationally recognised. Currently i have two publications.


----------



## Manal2015

Is your salary above threshold?


----------



## Sunbae

Hi Folks,
I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## livesimple

Hello Guys,

One question:- I looked into australian immigration website and 124 sublclass shows "eligible relatives can be sponsored for permanent residence in Australia" Can a dependent parent be added while lodging the application? Any visa recommendation for the parent who does not pass the balance of family test?

Thank you for your help


----------



## sonhcnet

livesimple said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> One question:- I looked into australian immigration website and 124 sublclass shows "eligible relatives can be sponsored for permanent residence in Australia" Can a dependent parent be added while lodging the application? Any visa recommendation for the parent who does not pass the balance of family test?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Mate, I think you should open a new thread on this matter so that more people (other than GTI) can help you.


----------



## vicki_7

Sunbae said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
> I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
> Appreciate your suggestions.


It will be great if someone answered that question.


----------



## gtisp2020

Sunbae said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
> I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
> Appreciate your suggestions.


In most cases, PCC remains valid for 1 year. But I think it depends on the case officer whether he/she will accept the older PCC or not. One of my friends submitted his 3 year old PCC (from his home country) with the 858 visa application and the CO did not ask for anything further. I would suggest to get new ones if you have time. Hope this helps!


----------



## TamNguyen

Sunbae said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
> I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
> Appreciate your suggestions.


Police certificates are only valid within 1 year from the issue date. You may check that information here: ttps://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character
Apparently I can say your PCCs are expired and you need to collect them again.


----------



## Nana689

I heard that we not need recollect police check in countries if we did not return to those countries since we had leaving from there. It is nonsense to request a crime history again if we did not go back there anymore, right? 😶




TamNguyen said:


> Sunbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
> I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
> Appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Police certificates are only valid within 1 year from the issue date. You may check that information here: ttps://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character
> Apparently I can say your PCCs are expired and you need to collect them again.
Click to expand...


----------



## TamNguyen

Nana689 said:


> I heard that we not need recollect police check in countries if we did not return to those countries since we had leaving from there. It is nonsense to request a crime history again if we did not go back there anymore, right? 😶


Yes I also agree with this. Previously I was also confused about the validity of PCC if I had lived in a certain country few years ago and never return. But I would recommend that if you guys are able to collect these document easily, please do so and we no need to say "excuse" to DHA.


----------



## vicki_7

Nana689 said:


> I heard that we not need recollect police check in countries if we did not return to those countries since we had leaving from there. It is nonsense to request a crime history again if we did not go back there anymore, right? 😶
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TamNguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> I am new to this forum. Thanks for sharing so much information which is quite useful. I submitted my EOI in the end of June still no response. It means I am in the same boat with some of you.
> I had a quick query about police verification. I got my pcc from India, Australia and UK last year July. Can I use any of them while lodging visa application? I am not sure if I need to get another one since I haven't visited India or UK after receiving them last year.
> Appreciate your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Police certificates are only valid within 1 year from the issue date. You may check that information here: ttps://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character
> Apparently I can say your PCCs are expired and you need to collect them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If someone can help in this case where you never returned back, it will be great


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone on this forum for their help. I received my UID today.
> Submitted my EOI : 31st May 2020.
> Request for additional information: 3rd August 2020
> Submitted documents: 13 August 2020
> Got UID: 13 August 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you please share your profile/experiences? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have completed my MS in Data Analytics in Nov 2019, working for top gov agency as Scientific researcher & data scientist. Work is mainly related to Natural hazards. Nominator is internationally recognised. Currently i have two publications.
Click to expand...

I sent you a private message if you can please answer. Thanks 😊


----------



## stalent2020

@ Vividab : are u an onshore applicant?


----------



## darkknight2099

Nana689 said:


> I heard that we not need recollect police check in countries if we did not return to those countries since we had leaving from there. It is nonsense to request a crime history again if we did not go back there anymore, right? 😶


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...PeP35OW8zHCoSG-VqdujSjP8a2BAjrewFnfIz9ldv9jD0


"Penal clearance certificates – validity issues
There has been some confusion in relation the police certificate validity requirements. These requirements are as follows:

For visa assessment purposes, all police certificates issued are considered valid for 12 months from the date of issue, irrespective of the period specified by the issuing country. 
If the applicant returns to the country that issued the police certificate during the certificate’s validity, it will generally not affect the validity.
Where an overseas police certificate has expired and the applicant has returned to the country that issued the certificate for more than two months in total (as a cumulative period) since the certificate expired, a new certificate will need to be provided.
*Where a certificate has expired and the applicant has NOT returned to the country that issued the certificate, a new certificate is not required.*"


----------



## Vividab

stalent2020 said:


> @ Vividab : are u an onshore applicant?


I am on shore.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone,

I have a question, i will be applying for 124 visa. I got my TR in April and for that I did my medical in March but that dosent cover HIV test. The medicals were just for TR. Now, whild applying for 124, do I need to provide the HapID in the form as it ask for "have you completed any medical tests in last 12 months". So do i have to provide the hapid or say no as its not the medicals that needs to be done for 124. Scenario 2: if i mention the hapid, will i get a notification to generate new hapid as soon as i apply or will the case officer decide and give me the link to generate the hapid?

-Vivian


----------



## mni

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question, i will be applying for 124 visa. I got my TR in April and for that I did my medical in March but that dosent cover HIV test. The medicals were just for TR. Now, whild applying for 124, do I need to provide the HapID in the form as it ask for "have you completed any medical tests in last 12 months". So do i have to provide the hapid or say no as its not the medicals that needs to be done for 124. Scenario 2: if i mention the hapid, will i get a notification to generate new hapid as soon as i apply or will the case officer decide and give me the link to generate the hapid?
> 
> -Vivian


I would suggest you to provide your previous HAP ID, then you just need to do the HIV test (will save your money and time). 

Not completely sure about your second query. But I think the system will automatically look for the coverage with previous test and generate a link just for blood test.


----------



## kundikoi

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question, i will be applying for 124 visa. I got my TR in April and for that I did my medical in March but that dosent cover HIV test. The medicals were just for TR. Now, whild applying for 124, do I need to provide the HapID in the form as it ask for "*have you completed any medical tests in last 12 months*". So do i have to provide the hapid or say no as its not the medicals that needs to be done for 124. Scenario 2: if i mention the hapid, will i get a notification to generate new hapid as soon as i apply or will the case officer decide and give me the link to generate the hapid?
> 
> -Vivian


it's a "yes" or "no" question mate :confused2:


----------



## Vividab

kundikoi said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question, i will be applying for 124 visa. I got my TR in April and for that I did my medical in March but that dosent cover HIV test. The medicals were just for TR. Now, whild applying for 124, do I need to provide the HapID in the form as it ask for "have you completed any medical tests in last 12 months". So do i have to provide the hapid or say no as its not the medicals that needs to be done for 124. Scenario 2: if i mention the hapid, will i get a notification to generate new hapid as soon as i apply or will the case officer decide and give me the link to generate the hapid?
> 
> -Vivian
> 
> 
> 
> it's a "yes" or "no" question mate
Click to expand...

Ohh sorry but I think i have to provide my hapid if i say yes right?


----------



## kundikoi

Vividab said:


> Ohh sorry but I think i have to provide my hapid if i say yes right?


correctamundo


----------



## sonhcnet

Vividab said:


> Ohh sorry but I think i have to provide my hapid if i say yes right?


I would like to invite you to click "Yes" AND provide your HAPID right there.

Sincerely Yours


----------



## kundikoi

sonhcnet said:


> On behalf of DHA, I would like to invite you to click "Yes" AND provide your HAPID right there.
> 
> Sincerely Yours


*There* goes your AFP check mate


----------



## sonhcnet

kundikoi said:


> *There* goes your AFP check mate


I know, that's why it was DHA, which is what?


----------



## GTI

Hi All

I have placed this question here many time but dont get any reply.

I am offahore
Submit EOI 8th may
Addition doc request 3rd Aug
Submitted back 14th August

After that no reply
Is this normal. As i noticed those who submit addition detail get the reply on same day.

I am PhD in wsn and now working on cyber security


----------



## trienchieu12

GTI said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have placed this question here many time but dont get any reply.
> 
> I am offahore
> Submit EOI 8th may
> Addition doc request 3rd Aug
> Submitted back 14th August
> 
> After that no reply
> Is this normal. As i noticed those who submit addition detail get the reply on same day.
> 
> I am PhD in wsn and now working on cyber security


You will get UID oneday. If CO ask further documents, it means he/she satisfied with your profile as long as your documents are genuine.


----------



## GTI

trienchieu12 said:


> You will get UID oneday. If CO ask further documents, it means he/she satisfied with your profile as long as your documents are genuine.



Yes I submit all genuine doc. 
My concern is that "Is this delay normal"
becz most on this group got UID on same daywhen they reply back. 

I reply on the same email from the additional doc was requested


----------



## completenonsensewhat

GTI said:


> Yes I submit all genuine doc.
> 
> My concern is that "Is this delay normal"
> 
> becz most on this group got UID on same daywhen they reply back.
> 
> 
> 
> I reply on the same email from the additional doc was requested


Yes the delay is typical. It can even be a month, as long as your docs are genuine, you just need to wait. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DataRobot

Mowgali said:


> Hey.. Is there any one here from Data Science and Machine Learning and granted visa?


I am completing PhD in deep learning (GANs). No news yet. Applied on 13th June.


----------



## Mowgali

DataRobot said:


> I am completing PhD in deep learning (GANs). No news yet. Applied on 13th June.


Are you onshore applicant? what's your profile i.e. how many research papers, work experience and so on.


----------



## janagan1993

I got an s56 request from the case officer to conduct health clearance. I have done the health check now. The status under the health assessment tab is mentioned as ;A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical.

Should I wait for some time and press 'I confirm I have provided documents as requested' button soon after the health check is cleared?


----------



## kundikoi

janagan1993 said:


> Should I wait for some time and press 'I confirm I have provided documents as requested' button soon after the health check is cleared?


‘Grats on getting closer - should be a matter of days now.

You should definitely wait exactly for 79.5 hours before pressing the button though.


----------



## janagan1993

kundikoi said:


> ‘Grats on getting closer - should be a matter of days now.
> 
> You should definitely wait exactly for 79.5 hours before pressing the button though.


Thanks!

Why 79.5? 
Aslo, should I attach any document receipt or something from BUPA before submitting the button?


----------



## Vividab

Hello, 
Should i wait to apply for the 124 visa as the Indian PCC service and medical services are currently stoped in Melbourne. I have most of my & my wife's (whose offshore) documents ready.


----------



## NB

Vividab said:


> Hello,
> Should i wait to apply for the 124 visa as the Indian PCC service and medical services are currently stoped in Melbourne. I have most of my & my wife's (whose offshore) documents ready.


Start the application process
You can upload the PCc and medicals later

Cheers


----------



## Vividab

NB said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Should i wait to apply for the 124 visa as the Indian PCC service and medical services are currently stoped in Melbourne. I have most of my & my wife's (whose offshore) documents ready.
> 
> 
> 
> Start the application process
> You can upload the PCc and medicals later
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi, you mean just start with the application and collect documents or submit the application without pcc? Ofcourse medicals will be after submitting the application.


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Should i wait to apply for the 124 visa as the Indian PCC service and medical services are currently stoped in Melbourne. I have most of my & my wife's (whose offshore) documents ready.
> 
> 
> 
> Start the application process
> You can upload the PCc and medicals later
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, you mean just start with the application and collect documents or submit the application without pcc? Ofcourse medicals will be after submitting the application.
Click to expand...

@vividab Please check your inbox. Thanks


----------



## NB

Vividab said:


> Hi, you mean just start with the application and collect documents or submit the application without pcc? Ofcourse medicals will be after submitting the application.


Move as far ahead as you can
You will have ample time to submit the PCC 

Cheers


----------



## GTI

Urgent help needed

Hi All. 

I am a recent phd and was asked to submit addition documents. I have submitted and now my case officer asked the information regarding my current job.

Thank you for all the information you provided, it was very useful.

In addition to this, can you please provide evidence of your current employment and job title and company website.


I am doing odd job and worried how to answer above query


----------



## raxataxa

May I ask when did you apply?


----------



## MYS01

Just let them know that you are looking for an employment opportunity and provide the potential salary that you could expect if you get employed. Alternatively you could provide salary evidence from seek website for your potential role. 

What information you had provided for salary threshold in your EOI?


----------



## GTI

I submit EOI on 8th may.
Addition doc request 3 August

In EOI submission i provide an evidence of salary from weblinks and got a recommendation letter from RMIT profeasor. He is willing to hire me as a postdoc.


----------



## small munene

Granted..... Beautiful email.😍😍


----------



## Gadget Guru

small munene said:


> Granted..... Beautiful email.😍😍


Congrats, please share your timeline.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Congrats, please share your timeline.


Visa category was 124

EOI: May 21
UID: June 02
Application for Visa: June 23
Pregrant for Visa: June 24
Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)

Sector Energy.

Profile:
PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])

My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)

All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship

My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.

The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.

However, no extra docs were asked on UID. 

Good luck everyone.

It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.


I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


----------



## milkytins

It's been a while we heard about receiver of UID on this forum. Hope all is well?


----------



## vicki_7

small munene said:


> Visa category was 124
> 
> EOI: May 21
> UID: June 02
> Application for Visa: June 23
> Pregrant for Visa: June 24
> Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
> Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)
> 
> Sector Energy.
> 
> Profile:
> PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
> Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])
> 
> My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)
> 
> All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship
> 
> My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.
> 
> The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.
> 
> However, no extra docs were asked on UID.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.
> 
> 
> I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


Congratulations :clap2: check your inbox, please


----------



## Nana689

small munene said:


> Visa category was 124
> 
> EOI: May 21
> UID: June 02
> Application for Visa: June 23
> Pregrant for Visa: June 24
> Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
> Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)
> 
> Sector Energy.
> 
> Profile:
> PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
> Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])
> 
> My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)
> 
> All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship
> 
> My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.
> 
> The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.
> 
> However, no extra docs were asked on UID.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.
> 
> 
> I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


Your articles are so outstanding!! Which countries you study bachelor, May you send me one of your first-author articles to take references? I am desire into energy research in the near future.
Thank you so much.


----------



## raxataxa

milkytins said:


> It's been a while we heard about receiver of UID on this forum. Hope all is well?


Maybe they are into 124 and not onshore EOIs?


----------



## milkytins

raxataxa said:


> Maybe they are into 124 and not onshore EOIs?


But we have both offshore and onshore on this group.


----------



## bappa_tumsat

Any update from June applicants? it's been so long, more than 10 weeks already!


----------



## small munene

Nana689 said:


> Your articles are so outstanding!! Which countries you study bachelor, May you send me one of your first-author articles to take references? I am desire into energy research in the near future.
> Thank you so much.


Studied Bachelor in UK (UCL), Masters in Singapore (NUS), China (Fudan) and Malaysia (Ude Malaya) 1 year each. Joint degree.


----------



## Magneta

*!24 Visa Granted*

Hi All

Happy to update we have received our 124 Grant email last night. Please find our profile below

EOI Submitted - 19th May
UID Received - 17th June
Visa Application Submitted - 3rd August
s56 Request for Information - 4th August
Medicals completed - 7th August
Additional Documents submitted - 18th August
Visa Grant email - 19th August at 1 AM.

We are in the UK. Main applicant was my husband. We applied under Space and Advance Manufacturing category. He has a PhD in Aerospace Manufacturing done in collaboration with Rolls Royce. He has over 15 years experience in Automotive and Aerospace Manufacturing working with Top OEMs such as Ford, GM, Hyundai, Nissan and currently Jaguar Land Rover. Nominator was his ex-colleague who currently works for Boeing Defence in Australia. We submitted our PCCs while applying visa. the s56 request was for evidence of Nominator's status. 

Regards
Magneta


----------



## milkytins

Magneta said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to update we have received our 124 Grant email last night. Please find our profile below
> 
> EOI Submitted - 19th May
> UID Received - 17th June
> Visa Application Submitted - 3rd August
> s56 Request for Information - 4th August
> Medicals completed - 7th August
> Additional Documents submitted - 18th August
> Visa Grant email - 19th August at 1 AM.
> 
> We are in the UK. Main applicant was my husband. We applied under Space and Advance Manufacturing category. He has a PhD in Aerospace Manufacturing done in collaboration with Rolls Royce. He has over 15 years experience in Automotive and Aerospace Manufacturing working with Top OEMs such as Ford, GM, Hyundai, Nissan and currently Jaguar Land Rover. Nominator was his ex-colleague who currently works for Boeing Defence in Australia. We submitted our PCCs while applying visa. the s56 request was for evidence of Nominator's status.
> 
> Regards
> Magneta


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## sunny87

bappa_tumsat said:


> Any update from June applicants? it's been so long, more than 10 weeks already!


Same here mate, EOI submitted in MedTech stream on 28th June (onshore) and still waiting..its so frustrating. Don't know why the processing time has increased...& by default the blame would go to COVID.

My background: PhD from Monash Uni in Nov-2018 with exceptional thesis of the highest merit (top 1-5%). Currently working as a Research Scientist in a MNC pharma company. 

Co-authored 19 publications (13 first author) in leading international journals of high reputation (almost all the Q1 journals in my stream), total citation >700 and hindex 12.

Invited to present my research in major national and international conferences.

Recipient of several awards at national and international levels based on the significance of research and academic performance including the VIDS Scholarship (only 29 people have got this scholarship), travel awards and publication awards.


----------



## milkytins

sunny87 said:


> Same here mate, EOI submitted in MedTech stream on 28th June (onshore) and still waiting..its so frustrating. Don't know why the processing time has increased...& by default the blame would go to COVID.
> 
> My background: PhD from Monash Uni in Nov-2018 with exceptional thesis of the highest merit (top 1-5%). Currently working as a Research Scientist in a MNC pharma company.
> 
> Co-authored 19 publications (13 first author) in leading international journals of high reputation (almost all the Q1 journals in my stream), total citation >700 and hindex 12.
> 
> Invited to present my research in major national and international conferences.
> 
> Recipient of several awards at national and international levels based on the significance of research and academic performance including the VIDS Scholarship (only 29 people have got this scholarship), travel awards and publication awards.


Congratulations in advance.


----------



## GTI2020

sunny87 said:


> Same here mate, EOI submitted in MedTech stream on 28th June (onshore) and still waiting..its so frustrating. Don't know why the processing time has increased...& by default the blame would go to COVID.
> 
> My background: PhD from Monash Uni in Nov-2018 with exceptional thesis of the highest merit (top 1-5%). Currently working as a Research Scientist in a MNC pharma company.
> 
> Co-authored 19 publications (13 first author) in leading international journals of high reputation (almost all the Q1 journals in my stream), total citation >700 and hindex 12.
> 
> Invited to present my research in major national and international conferences.
> 
> Recipient of several awards at national and international levels based on the significance of research and academic performance including the VIDS Scholarship (only 29 people have got this scholarship), travel awards and publication awards.


I have applied on May 12 (offshore), not received any thing yet .
Have patience, looking at your profile I believe you will definitely get it.


----------



## Framework

Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.

I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).

Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?

I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa with my profile or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.

Also from the calculator. My present points for Pr which also contain the 5pts for studying in Australia (I'm not studying in regional area cause I need to work to raise money a little for my fees) are;
1) 70pts for 189 
2)75pts for 190 
3) 80pts for 489 

Or what other visa subclass should I be on the lookout for and what are the things I need to do(be intentional at) that will aid me increase my current points? 

I'll be starting the Msc Engineering Management next year and I'm looking to build my career and working experience in any of project management, supply chain management or business analyst.

Warm Regards.


----------



## NB

Framework said:


> Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.
> 
> I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).
> 
> Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?
> 
> I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa with my profile or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.
> 
> Also from the calculator. My present points for Pr which also contain the 5pts for studying in Australia (I'm not studying in regional area cause I need to work to raise money a little for my fees) are;
> 1) 70pts for 189
> 2)75pts for 190
> 3) 80pts for 489
> 
> Or what other visa subclass should I be on the lookout for and what are the things I need to do(be intentional at) that will aid me increase my current points?
> 
> I'll be starting the Msc Engineering Management next year and I'm looking to build my career and working experience in any of project management, supply chain management or business analyst.
> 
> Warm Regards.


You are not qualified to get 124 even remotely
Don’t waste your energy 
How you can get more points is not rocket science 
The DHA website gives the complete details on how they award points 
Look for the ones you can achieve like NAATI 

Cheers


----------



## Ghoshd

Magneta said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to update we have received our 124 Grant email last night. Please find our profile below
> 
> EOI Submitted - 19th May
> UID Received - 17th June
> Visa Application Submitted - 3rd August
> s56 Request for Information - 4th August
> Medicals completed - 7th August
> Additional Documents submitted - 18th August
> Visa Grant email - 19th August at 1 AM.
> 
> We are in the UK. Main applicant was my husband. We applied under Space and Advance Manufacturing category. He has a PhD in Aerospace Manufacturing done in collaboration with Rolls Royce. He has over 15 years experience in Automotive and Aerospace Manufacturing working with Top OEMs such as Ford, GM, Hyundai, Nissan and currently Jaguar Land Rover. Nominator was his ex-colleague who currently works for Boeing Defence in Australia. We submitted our PCCs while applying visa. the s56 request was for evidence of Nominator's status.
> 
> Regards
> Magneta


Congrats Magenta, could you please let me know what documents did you submitted for 
Evidence of Nominators status?
I have received the same in s56.

Thank you in adavance.


----------



## Framework

NB said:


> Framework said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.
> 
> I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).
> 
> Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?
> 
> I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa with my profile or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.
> 
> Also from the calculator. My present points for Pr which also contain the 5pts for studying in Australia (I'm not studying in regional area cause I need to work to raise money a little for my fees) are;
> 1) 70pts for 189
> 2)75pts for 190
> 3) 80pts for 489
> 
> Or what other visa subclass should I be on the lookout for and what are the things I need to do(be intentional at) that will aid me increase my current points?
> 
> I'll be starting the Msc Engineering Management next year and I'm looking to build my career and working experience in any of project management, supply chain management or business analyst.
> 
> Warm Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not qualified to get 124 even remotely
> Don’t waste your energy
> How you can get more points is not rocket science
> The DHA website gives the complete details on how they award points
> Look for the ones you can achieve like NAATI
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you.


----------



## vicki_7

Framework said:


> Hi house, I have a quick question. I'm a fresh chemical engineering bachelor's graduate.
> 
> I'm researching about all my options to get the Pr after my Msc in Aussie(Sydney) so I came across the distinguished talent visa (124).
> 
> Please what's your opinion on how feasible it is for someone to get this visa after the Msc program?
> 
> I read somewhere that I need to have a 6/7 GPA, please any advice on things to do to make me settle in faster and bang those A to enable me get the above GPA and more importantly has anyone here gotten the 124 visa with my profile or know someone that has gotten that type of visa.
> 
> Also from the calculator. My present points for Pr which also contain the 5pts for studying in Australia (I'm not studying in regional area cause I need to work to raise money a little for my fees) are;
> 1) 70pts for 189
> 2)75pts for 190
> 3) 80pts for 489
> 
> Or what other visa subclass should I be on the lookout for and what are the things I need to do(be intentional at) that will aid me increase my current points?
> 
> I'll be starting the Msc Engineering Management next year and I'm looking to build my career and working experience in any of project management, supply chain management or business analyst.
> 
> Warm Regards.


To be honest with you, I think you almost have zero chances, sorry. It is a good idea to proceed further with points based visas.


----------



## apundhir

Guys, I have submitted my EOI on 9th August. I know that currently it is taking lot of time in processing. Meanwhile just for my curiosity any guess on my profile—- I have an M.Tech in (IT) and Recent MSc in Machine Learning... Have 10+ years of exp and Current salary above criteria... From your experience in the forum or elsewhere what are the chances 😧


----------



## GTI

Hi All i need an advice. 

Submitted EOI 8th may and asked for addition documents on 3rd August. I replied on 13 August and on 19 August again got an email regarding current job and evidence.

I am.currently on odd job which os not to.my profession. I have showed them in last email that I am doing a job but dont show its an odd job which does not relate to me.

In your opinion what should I write to them. I AM quite confused as I heared about one guy who show his job with in Australia and his salary was 80k. Due to job factor he was declined as he does not meet salary creteria. What is your opinion. Please also suggest me what should i do. What I reply?

Feel like the case officer giving me a tough time by asking a lot.of additional detail. Is not it?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

GTI said:


> Hi All i need an advice.
> 
> Submitted EOI 8th may and asked for addition documents on 3rd August. I replied on 13 August and on 19 August again got an email regarding current job and evidence.
> 
> I am.currently on odd job which os not to.my profession. I have showed them in last email that I am doing a job but dont show its an odd job which does not relate to me.
> 
> In your opinion what should I write to them. I AM quite confused as I heared about one guy who show his job with in Australia and his salary was 80k. Due to job factor he was declined as he does not meet salary creteria. What is your opinion. Please also suggest me what should i do. What I reply?
> 
> Feel like the case officer giving me a tough time by asking a lot.of additional detail. Is not it?


If you claimed something else prior in your application, I don't think there's a lot you can do. Best be honest with your current situation. And don't try to game the system.


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI said:


> Hi All i need an advice.
> 
> Submitted EOI 8th may and asked for addition documents on 3rd August. I replied on 13 August and on 19 August again got an email regarding current job and evidence.
> 
> I am.currently on odd job which os not to.my profession. I have showed them in last email that I am doing a job but dont show its an odd job which does not relate to me.
> 
> In your opinion what should I write to them. I AM quite confused as I heared about one guy who show his job with in Australia and his salary was 80k. Due to job factor he was declined as he does not meet salary creteria. What is your opinion. Please also suggest me what should i do. What I reply?
> 
> Feel like the case officer giving me a tough time by asking a lot.of additional detail. Is not it?


If you are a recent masters or phd holder thank salary threshold wont matter.


----------



## GTI

I did not game the system just I was not aware rather to use the word odd or not. Rest I am a recent Phd graduate and hunting for a job. I am offshore applicant. Plz advice me what should I do. I even have a support letter from university in Australia.


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI said:


> I submit EOI on 8th may.
> Addition doc request 3 August
> 
> In EOI submission i provide an evidence of salary from weblinks and got a recommendation letter from RMIT profeasor. He is willing to hire me as a postdoc.


Try to write a cover letter compiling all the informations:
Your phd work 
How it is beneificial to the economy
The domains you worked in, how can it be utilized in Australia
Profile of professor(his/her online journal,paper) from whom you got the recommendation letter
The weblinks for salary threshold, how the job description matches your profile.
Get recommendation letters from wherever you worked earlier.


----------



## GTI

I have done this all. But the case officer now asked for current job and evidence.


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI said:


> I have done this all. But the case officer now asked for current job and evidence.


Check if your case officer is in linkedin if you can have a telephonic conversation.


----------



## MYS01

Firstly, there was no need for you to show that you are doing a job as having a PhD is one of the very important criteria, doesn't matter even if you don't meet the salary criteria. I think you may have to be honest and nothing else you can do now other than saying your doing job not relevant to your field for supporting yourself financially until you find a job.

However, just a suggestion why can't you take MARA agent’s advice? You may spend money but worth doing it.


----------



## Ghoshd

GTI said:


> darkknight2099 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please share your profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> Phd in Wireless sensor network
> working on some projects of Cyber security, IoT and healthcare
Click to expand...

Is your current job related to any of the above domains, if yes you can give details about it.


----------



## stalent2020

@GTI: do you know the guy (that has been rejected) was a recent graduate or not?
and could you please let us know when you completed your PhD?


----------



## GTI

I completed PhD in November 19. 
The guy who was rejected was a recent graduate but got job in data cente. His salary was 80k


----------



## GTI

@MYSO1 
Who is MARA agentâ. Any detail or web link.plz


----------



## stalent2020

But many recent graduates have received the UID even with salary lower than 50 k.
Maybe his rejection is not related to the salary


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI said:


> I completed PhD in November 19.
> The guy who was rejected was a recent graduate but got job in data cente. His salary was 80k


This does not sound right. That means recent PhD graduates with job (most cases the salary will much less than the threshold) will be rejected and graduates without any job will be accepted!  

If he/she is a recent graduate (hopefully PhD), he/she should consider for the student cohort. I think his/her EOI was not rejected due to his salary, there should be some other reasons.

If your friend's case was true, we (recent PhD with job) should leave our current job and then apply for the GTI program or forget about it. :juggle:


----------



## GTI

You all are 100% right. One correction he is not my friend as I mentioned I heared about it from Australian friend. 
Now this thing also make me confused becz according to his statement. If you got a job then salary sthreshold will also applied to you. I also write this to confirm. 

Plz guide. 

All.of my posts are for comments and guidelines and the experiences other people share with me....


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI said:


> You all are 100% right. One correction he is not my friend as I mentioned I heared about it from Australian friend.
> Now this thing also make me confused becz according to his statement. If you got a job then salary sthreshold will also applied to you. I also write this to confirm.
> 
> Plz guide.
> 
> All.of my posts are for comments and guidelines and the experiences other people share with me....


I think salary is not an issue for you. The issue is your job (occupation) that you mentioned in your EOI. Correct me if I am wrong. So either you need to show evidence that you are currently doing that job. Or if you are not continuing that job just be honest and explain your achievements during the tenure. Then you should stress on your Australian job offer (how will you utilize that and how this will help Australian and international community).

Hope this helps! Don't be stressed too much. If your profile is strong, I believe you will definitely get the UID.


----------



## kundikoi

Wow, ~2 pages of advising a mate on how to game the system on a pretty straightforward question: job title and evidence of current job. 

Sure, you can throw a kitchen sink at them with tons of irrelevant info again, but like a few others have said: just try being honest and answering the actual question for a change. You clearly have not done it after the first RFI and very few folks on here got a double RFI at the EOI stage. Try muddying the waters again and it is a guaranteed rejection. 

And if you lied or embellished the current job previously, even a MARA mate won’t be able to help you - let alone the forummates on here.


----------



## GTI

Hi All. Thanks for your info and support. The purpose of the forum always be to guide other or share experiences is a best way to check either we are on a right way or not. 

Accidentally click on 

Kundikoi

And have read all pf his posts. 


I was born intelligent but rducation ruined me. 

Good luck for all and cheers


----------



## vicki_7

GTI said:


> Hi All. Thanks for your info and support. The purpose of the forum always be to guide other or share experiences is a best way to check either we are on a right way or not.
> 
> Accidentally click on
> 
> Kundikoi
> 
> And have read all pf his posts.
> 
> 
> I was born intelligent but rducation ruined me.
> 
> Good luck for all and cheers


Hope all will be fine with you


----------



## completenonsensewhat

GTI said:


> Hi All. Thanks for your info and support. The purpose of the forum always be to guide other or share experiences is a best way to check either we are on a right way or not.
> 
> Accidentally click on
> 
> Kundikoi
> 
> And have read all pf his posts.
> 
> 
> I was born intelligent but rducation ruined me.
> 
> Good luck for all and cheers


But the purpose isn't to game the system. You can just tell them you are in an Odd job rn and 'it is what it is'.

I don't want the GTI going down the same route as the 189 and things people do to game that Visa. It's just wrong for the 1000s of genuine applicants who apply and have to suffer because of a few bad apples


----------



## GTI

I have already told about the company. Just what i dont use was a word odd job. 

Rest I am confident enough with a good profile of 14Q1 and 4Q2 papers and graduated as PhD. Thanks.


----------



## small munene

GTI said:


> I have already told about the company. Just what i dont use was a word odd job.
> 
> Rest I am confident enough with a good profile of 14Q1 and 4Q2 papers and graduated as PhD. Thanks.


Make it simple. Answer the CO questions. Mention job and proof. You will get your UID within 24 hrs


----------



## wali_u

Is there any particular Global talent officer who responds to queries on linkedin? I knocked one who saw my msg but didnt respond. Others didnt even read my msg. Its been 2.5 months and yet no response on my EOI!


----------



## Gadget Guru

wali_u said:


> Is there any particular Global talent officer who responds to queries on linkedin? I knocked one who saw my msg but didnt respond. Others didnt even read my msg. Its been 2.5 months and yet no response on my EOI!


We are in the same boat. Just sit back and relax.


----------



## milkytins

wali_u said:


> Is there any particular Global talent officer who responds to queries on linkedin? I knocked one who saw my msg but didnt respond. Others didnt even read my msg. Its been 2.5 months and yet no response on my EOI!


Nothing will happen even if you get one. I have tried my best to contact them and one person told me to get back if I have not had a reply in 6 weeks. I message the officer after 6 weeks.

This is the response "I can confirm your EOI has been received. EOI’s are assessed by date received, and unfortunately due to COVID-19 there are delays".


----------



## k2exchange

I am planning to apply for 858 Visa, For English, i am planning to get letter from my college from india. They are happy to send me scan copy of letter. Do i need to have physical copy with me as letter will be in india.. also do i need to get letter attested by JP?


----------



## Magneta

Ghoshd said:


> Congrats Magenta, could you please let me know what documents did you submitted for
> Evidence of Nominators status?
> I have received the same in s56.
> 
> Thank you in adavance.


Hi

Apologies for the late reply. We submitted his full detailed CV, his Australian passport, couple of employment proofs from his current and previous companies( offer letter/service certificate), a Cover letter detailing Nominator's work experience in applicant's chosen field and how he has national reputation.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Magneta


----------



## Bayleaf

k2exchange said:


> I am planning to apply for 858 Visa, For English, i am planning to get letter from my college from india. They are happy to send me scan copy of letter. Do i need to have physical copy with me as letter will be in india.. also do i need to get letter attested by JP?


If you are applying for 858, I'm assuming you are on-shore. In that case your document needs to be certified by someone who:

is an Australian citizen
is not related to you (by birth, marriage or de facto relationship)
works in one of the occupations listed on this page

See if you can get your college to send you the physical copy then you can get it certified in Australia.
A scan copy of the letter will not be suffice, and the person who certifies your documents needs to see the original copy as well.


----------



## Ghoshd

Magneta said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Magenta, could you please let me know what documents did you submitted for
> Evidence of Nominators status?
> I have received the same in s56.
> 
> Thank you in adavance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Apologies for the late reply. We submitted his full detailed CV, his Australian passport, couple of employment proofs from his current and previous companies( offer letter/service certificate), a Cover letter detailing Nominator's work experience in applicant's chosen field and how he has national reputation.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Magneta
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the detailed response.


----------



## Vividab

Hi , my wife who is offshore got her Indian PCC in March 2020, its no where written on the document that the validitt is for 6 months but its mentioned on the Indian pcc website. My question is can I submit the same pcc for our visa? (While i apply it will be more than 6 months) or should i tell her to get new one? For visa purpose is it valid for 1 year?

Thanks.


----------



## janagan1993

I got my PR grant today.

Timeline; 
Sector : AgTech
EOI: 1st June
UID Received: 14 August
Visa lodged: 16 August
Medical: 18 August
Grant: 20 August

Thanks all for the help and good luck.


----------



## milkytins

janagan1993 said:


> I got my PR grant today.
> 
> Timeline;
> Sector : AgTech
> EOI: 1st June
> UID Received: 14 August
> Visa lodged: 16 August
> Medical: 18 August
> Grant: 20 August
> 
> Thanks all for the help and good luck.


Congratulations. You received your Visa within 4 days.
Once again, Congratulations.


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> Hi , my wife who is offshore got her Indian PCC in March 2020, its no where written on the document that the validitt is for 6 months but its mentioned on the Indian pcc website. My question is can I submit the same pcc for our visa? (While i apply it will be more than 6 months) or should i tell her to get new one? For visa purpose is it valid for 1 year?
> 
> Thanks.


As long it is less than 1 year, it is fully sufficient (regardless expiry date written on it) Good luck.

Cheers, Vicki


----------



## vicki_7

janagan1993 said:


> I got my PR grant today.
> 
> Timeline;
> Sector : AgTech
> EOI: 1st June
> UID Received: 14 August
> Visa lodged: 16 August
> Medical: 18 August
> Grant: 20 August
> 
> Thanks all for the help and good luck.


Congrats :clap2: could you please briefly share your profile? Thanks


----------



## janagan1993

PhD last semester in agtech. Hace few papers at the conferences and journals. Working with industry partners and universities. Also, worked on a case study from Australia too. Gold medal in undergraduate for best research, and first class honours. Australian scholarship for phd. Few recommendations from professors at the university.


----------



## Bayleaf

vicki_7 said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , my wife who is offshore got her Indian PCC in March 2020, its no where written on the document that the validitt is for 6 months but its mentioned on the Indian pcc website. My question is can I submit the same pcc for our visa? (While i apply it will be more than 6 months) or should i tell her to get new one? For visa purpose is it valid for 1 year?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> As long it is less than 1 year, it is fully sufficient (regardless expiry date written on it) Good luck.
> 
> Cheers, Vicki
Click to expand...

True. To give you more assurance, the details can be found on this page.
Which it says "_Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. _"


----------



## k2exchange

Bayleaf said:


> If you are applying for 858, I'm assuming you are on-shore. In that case your document needs to be certified by someone who:
> 
> is an Australian citizen
> is not related to you (by birth, marriage or de facto relationship)
> works in one of the occupations listed on this page
> See if you can get your college to send you the physical copy then you can get it certified in Australia.
> A scan copy of the letter will not be suffice, and the person who certifies your documents needs to see the original copy as well.


Thanks Bayleaf, looking at the link it seem certified copy only required when applying by paper. does this apply when applying online. Also has anyone applied online, do all document need to be certified.?


----------



## TamNguyen

*Visa 124 granted*

Hi guys.
My visa 124 is granted today.
I have shared my profile before and here is my timeline:
1. EOI: 28 May
2. Requested for more information: 3 August
3. UID sent: 10 August
4. Visa lodged: 20 August
5. Visa granted: 21 August.
Thanks a lot you guys!


----------



## raxataxa

milkytins said:


> Congratulations. You received your Visa within 4 days.
> Once again, Congratulations.


Congrats.


----------



## raxataxa

Anyone out here who has received a UID having applied on and after 20 June 2020?


----------



## kishanhabib

raxataxa said:


> Anyone out here who has received a UID having applied on and after 20 June 2020?


Applied on June 26... No reply yet... Don't know wen they will reply....


----------



## bappa_tumsat

Bayleaf, would you please update us with your survey results?


----------



## darkknight2099

Bayleaf said:


> If you are applying for 858, I'm assuming you are on-shore. In that case your document needs to be certified by someone who:
> 
> 
> is an Australian citizen
> 
> is not related to you (by birth, marriage or de facto relationship)
> 
> works in one of the occupations listed on this page
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get your college to send you the physical copy then you can get it certified in Australia.
> 
> A scan copy of the letter will not be suffice, and the person who certifies your documents needs to see the original copy as well.


No need to certify any document. You just need a scan, even onshore.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishara_lk

Hi do we get a confirmation email when we lodge EOI? Or just that little message on the browser upon submitting. Thanks


----------



## darkknight2099

Nana689 said:


> I heard that we not need recollect police check in countries if we did not return to those countries since we had leaving from there. It is nonsense to request a crime history again if we did not go back there anymore, right? 😶





vicki_7 said:


> If someone can help in this case where you never returned back, it will be great





darkknight2099 said:


> No need to certify any document. You just need a scan, even onshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


"Translate
Have all non-English documents translated into English.

Translators in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.

Translators outside Australia do not have to be accredited. But on each translation, they must include their:

full name
address and telephone number
qualifications and experience in the language they are translating
These details must be in English.

Note: You do not need to have any documents certified."
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#HowTo


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys I need some urgent help. 

I submitted my 124 visa today and made payment for the application using Bpay at 5:40pm. Now I noticed that the department says 

" Your BPAY payment must be paid in full within 3 days of
submitting your application. If your payment is not received within 3
days, your application will not be accepted. In this case, you will need
to commence a new application. "

Now today is Friday and my payment was recorded Bpay at 5:40 pm but it will be processed next business day. Now my question is if the department is calculating weekend into the 3 days time?

I am nervous what if the payment does not reach Immigration by Monday, would my application won't be accept? and will they return the fee?


----------



## Tanzi

My application got submitted and payment went through so all good. 



Tanzi said:


> Hey guys I need some urgent help.
> 
> I submitted my 124 visa today and made payment for the application using Bpay at 5:40pm. Now I noticed that the department says
> 
> " Your BPAY payment must be paid in full within 3 days of
> submitting your application. If your payment is not received within 3
> days, your application will not be accepted. In this case, you will need
> to commence a new application. "
> 
> Now today is Friday and my payment was recorded Bpay at 5:40 pm but it will be processed next business day. Now my question is if the department is calculating weekend into the 3 days time?
> 
> I am nervous what if the payment does not reach Immigration by Monday, would my application won't be accept? and will they return the fee?


----------



## vicki_7

Ishara_lk said:


> Hi do we get a confirmation email when we lodge EOI? Or just that little message on the browser upon submitting. Thanks


You don't receive anything. You are alright 🙂


----------



## Bayleaf

k2exchange said:


> Thanks Bayleaf, looking at the link it seem certified copy only required when applying by paper. does this apply when applying online. Also has anyone applied online, do all document need to be certified.?


After reading that page, I agree with you, you probably don't need to get it certified.


----------



## Bayleaf

raxataxa said:


> Anyone out here who has received a UID having applied on and after 20 June 2020?


According to my survey, only 2 . (One of them claimed that he/she submitted EOI on 4th July and received UID the same day)

Also just to put it out here: Barely anyone who filled the survey has updated me about receiving UID/visa grants for the last couple of weeks.

I submitted EOI on 9th June. It has been 73 days and I'm still waiting for my UID. :ranger:


----------



## CherryN

Bayleaf said:


> Also just to put it out here: Barely anyone who filled the survey has updated me about receiving UID/visa grants for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 9th June. It has been 73 days and I'm still waiting for my UID. :ranger:


I think just because people are still waiting for their UID so they can update the survey. I submitted my EOI on 11/6 and haven't got the outcome yet.


----------



## Manal2015

@CherryN Would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## CherryN

Manal2015 said:


> @CherryN Would you mind sharing your profile?


I've just finished PhD. 9 papers, 2 conferences, some awards, onshore and >10 years experiences in academic in Agritech sector.


----------



## Nader Guirguis

sayan12 said:


> I got s56 today. Health exam and asking list of countries i have lived more than 12 months cumulative in last 10 years. Do we need to answer to the email in just plain text for the list of countries
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hi 
Do they need a police report from each country you have lived in (for a year or more) for the past 10 years?


----------



## Ankitkpr93

Is there any whatsapp group for Global Talent Program (858 & 124) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vividab

Hi all,

I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4? 

Thanks,
Vivian.


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivian.


Research & academia.. Good luck


----------



## arifrussell

Hi everyone, I want to update my status
EOI Submission: 29/05/2020
Invitation Received: 28/07/2020
Visa Lodged: 10/08/2020
PR Granted: 20/08/2020

Thank you all.
Ariful Russell, Perth


----------



## milkytins

arifrussell said:


> Hi everyone, I want to update my status
> EOI Submission: 29/05/2020
> Invitation Received: 28/07/2020
> Visa Lodged: 10/08/2020
> PR Granted: 20/08/2020
> 
> Thank you all.
> Ariful Russell, Perth


Congratulations


----------



## Vividab

vicki_7 said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivian.
> 
> 
> 
> Research & academia.. Good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks @vicki_7, but what is the difference between profession and Research on this. I am confused because, i have completed my Masters, not PHD, also my salary is below threshold and they did ask me for my GPA more than 80, i have two publication during my job.


----------



## vicki_7

Vividab said:


> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivian.
> 
> 
> 
> Research & academia.. Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @vicki_7, but what is the difference between profession and Research on this. I am confused because, i have completed my Masters, not PHD, also my salary is below threshold and they did ask me for my GPA more than 80, i have two publication during my job.
Click to expand...

Since you are writing “working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science“ then definitely its research based not industry based. I sent you private message as well if you can please check 🙂 . Good luck.


----------



## kundikoi

Vividab said:


> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivian.
> 
> 
> 
> Research & academia.. Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @vicki_7, but what is the difference between profession and Research on this. I am confused because, i have completed my Masters, not PHD, also my salary is below threshold and they did ask me for my GPA more than 80, i have two publication during my job.
Click to expand...

You need to choose ‘Profession’ mate, as you will then need to explain that particular profession and your prominence in it. It’s one of the 7 priority fields, in your case “Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT”.


----------



## vicki_7

kundikoi said:


> You need to choose ‘Profession’ mate, as you will then need to explain that particular profession and your prominence in it. It’s one of the 7 priority fields, in your case “Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT”.


But he is working as a data scientist which is a research-based role (not industrial role). I think it might be a good idea to call HA or to take the opinion of his nominator.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf's survey is serving well as a Crowd funded database of information around this visa. Encourage everyone who has been through the process to fill out the survey.

I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.


----------



## Vividab

kundikoi said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i am working as a data scientist in a research based organisation, work is related to research as well as core data science. So what should I select the answer for the question " is your nominee applying as distinguished talent in: 1. Profession, 2. Arts, 3. Sports, 4. Research & academia? In my case should it be option 1 or 4?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vivian.
> 
> 
> 
> Research & academia.. Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @vicki_7, but what is the difference between profession and Research on this. I am confused because, i have completed my Masters, not PHD, also my salary is below threshold and they did ask me for my GPA more than 80, i have two publication during my job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to choose ‘Profession’ mate, as you will then need to explain that particular profession and your prominence in it. It’s one of the 7 priority fields, in your case “Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT”.
Click to expand...

Yes, i think it will be profession because during my Eoi, most of the achievements, awards n recognition were from my work in Data science and not research oriented. Like working on data science project for top gov bodies, won datathon documents, guest lectures in data science etc.

If during eoi it was more on published papers, scholarship , phd etc then it would have been research etc.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Tanzi

Hey guys, 

After submitting the visa application, immediately in the immi portal two new tabs appeared for me. 

1. Organise health exam - makes sense 
2. Attach documents - those who have submitted your application could you please tell me if this tab appears only if there are documents missing? Or it is just a default tab? 
3. My GTI officer had given me a list of docs to attach which says if I don’t have PCCs yet I can upload receipts. Does anyone else done this? 

Forum folks I have posted multiple questions here and infrequently get replies to my queries. Thank you to those who do reply to my posts. But I want to understand if I am missing something in terms of the codes of the forum cos of which I hardly get replies? Have I missed on introducing myself? Do I post at the wrong time? Come on spill the beans 😉

Thanks


----------



## small munene

Tanzi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After submitting the visa application, immediately in the immi portal two new tabs appeared for me.
> 
> 1. Organise health exam - makes sense
> 2. Attach documents - those who have submitted your application could you please tell me if this tab appears only if there are documents missing? Or it is just a default tab?
> 3. My GTI officer had given me a list of docs to attach which says if I don’t have PCCs yet I can upload receipts. Does anyone else done this?
> 
> Forum folks I have posted multiple questions here and infrequently get replies to my queries. Thank you to those who do reply to my posts. But I want to understand if I am missing something in terms of the codes of the forum cos of which I hardly get replies? Have I missed on introducing myself? Do I post at the wrong time? Come on spill the beans 😉
> 
> Thanks


1..... U made sense out of it.
2...This is to help you attach any requested documents in future. Sometimes helpful if you are updating documents with no standard forms from DHA. So its very helpful. Me i used it when CO hadn’t replied my request for more time to get PCCs..... I just attached the DHL screenshot to show how slow my PCC was taking to reach me.
3. Yes, you can upload receipts. Unfortunately i realised many govt organisations dont offer the damn receipt. And those who offer for example AFP, they offer you your PCC in less than a week or less.

I am hoping I answered.


----------



## wajiwala

*Processing time*

I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.[/quote]

Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?


----------



## vicki_7

wajiwala said:


> I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.


Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?[/QUOTE]

What is the link for the updated sheet? Thanks 🙂


----------



## Tanzi

small munene said:


> Tanzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After submitting the visa application, immediately in the immi portal two new tabs appeared for me.
> 
> 1. Organise health exam - makes sense
> 2. Attach documents - those who have submitted your application could you please tell me if this tab appears only if there are documents missing? Or it is just a default tab?
> 3. My GTI officer had given me a list of docs to attach which says if I don’t have PCCs yet I can upload receipts. Does anyone else done this?
> 
> Forum folks I have posted multiple questions here and infrequently get replies to my queries. Thank you to those who do reply to my posts. But I want to understand if I am missing something in terms of the codes of the forum cos of which I hardly get replies? Have I missed on introducing myself? Do I post at the wrong time? Come on spill the beans 😉
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1..... U made sense out of it.
> 2...This is to help you attach any requested documents in future. Sometimes helpful if you are updating documents with no standard forms from DHA. So its very helpful. Me i used it when CO hadn’t replied my request for more time to get PCCs..... I just attached the DHL screenshot to show how slow my PCC was taking to reach me.
> 3. Yes, you can upload receipts. Unfortunately i realised many govt organisations dont offer the damn receipt. And those who offer for example AFP, they offer you your PCC in less than a week or less.
> 
> I am hoping I answered.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your response. It really helps 😊

Did your CO send you are separate request for PCC? Or was it up to you to just upload when the reports became available. 

One more question- now I have complete my health exam and the doc said they will upload the results in 3-4 days. Do I have to do anything to share the results or is it all automatic? Is there any place I can see the status of medical examinations? 

Thankyou in advance and have a lovely day!


----------



## Bayleaf

Tanzi said:


> One more question- now I have complete my health exam and the doc said they will upload the results in 3-4 days. Do I have to do anything to share the results or is it all automatic? Is there any place I can see the status of medical examinations?


You don't have to do anything, the medical center will upload the results, so pretty much automatic. You can monitor the status from your IMMI account.


----------



## Bayleaf

wajiwala said:


> Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?


Based on my survey, there are 80 on-shore EOI lodged in June, only 4 of those received UID.

In terms of off-shore EOI lodged in June, 12 were lodged and none of them received UID.

Note: These data are accurate ASSUMING all survey participants update me when they receive their UID.


----------



## wajiwala

, there are 80 on-shore EOI lodged in June, only 4 of those received UID.

In terms of off-shore EOI lodged in June, 12 were lodged and none of them received UID.

Note: These data are accurate ASSUMING all survey participants update me when they receive their UID.[/quote]
I am wondering if they are waiting for year 20-21 visa decision? As they are looking for 5000 and have granted only few


----------



## RamB

I am new to this thread. I applied EOI around early April under 124 and yet to hear back from home affairs.


----------



## milkytins

RamB said:


> I am new to this thread. I applied EOI around early April under 124 and yet to hear back from home affairs.


This is strange. Can you share your profile?


----------



## RamB

Phd in Mechanical Engineering. Oil, gas and Renewable energy experience.


----------



## milkytins

RamB said:


> Phd in Mechanical Engineering. Oil, gas and Renewable energy experience.


Send a mail to them. Just say you want to confirm if your EOI was received or you should resubmit because you applied in April and you have not heard any reply.

Hopefully they will reply you in 3 working days


----------



## RamB

I already emailed and got confirmed that they have received my EOI. They have asked me to wait for a decision as they are facing significant delays due to COVID 19.


----------



## milkytins

RamB said:


> I already emailed and got confirmed that they have received my EOI. They have asked me to wait for a decision as they are facing significant delays due to COVID 19.


Then wait and be hopeful. Which country are you applying from? Also fill the survey form on this group.


----------



## Tanzi

Bayleaf said:


> You don't have to do anything, the medical center will upload the results, so pretty much automatic. You can monitor the status from your IMMI account.


Thanks for the response!


----------



## sarah9099

Submitted my EOI on 25th May, and received my UID on 21st Aug. Hope this information will help others.

Offshore,
Med-Tech,
Faculty member,
Multiple ISI-indexed publications,
Book chapters,
One patent,
One international award,
Multiple national awards, 
Multiple international grants,
Reviewer of several international journals,
Multiple international scientific lectures,
An Australian job offer,
Well-known nominator with great reputation,

Best of luck!


----------



## chigozie2040

Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI on May 28th, I received my UID July 23rd. My sector is ICT, and I'm offshore. I'm also in the last few months of my PhD.

Please I will need assistance on how to lodge my visa. I have created the immiaccount but the interface looks strange to me because there is no place my UID was required. I will appreciate the help of those who have successfully lodged and receive their visa to please guide me. Am I supposed to pay for the visa before starting the application? Please kindly assist me. Thanks


----------



## Ghoshd

chigozie2040 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI on May 28th, I received my UID July 23rd. My sector is ICT, and I'm offshore. I'm also in the last few months of my PhD.
> 
> Please I will need assistance on how to lodge my visa. I have created the immiaccount but the interface looks strange to me because there is no place my UID was required. I will appreciate the help of those who have successfully lodged and receive their visa to please guide me. Am I supposed to pay for the visa before starting the application? Please kindly assist me. Thanks


It is 17pages form, in 3rd/4th page you need to enter the UID. After you fill up the forms, you will be able to upload docs. Once uploaded you can submit, which will take you to payment section.


----------



## wajiwala

sarah9099 said:


> Submitted my EOI on 25th May, and received my UID on 21st Aug. Hope this information will help others.
> 
> Offshore,
> Med-Tech,
> Faculty member,
> Multiple ISI-indexed publications,
> Book chapters,
> One patent,
> One international award,
> Multiple national awards,
> Multiple international grants,
> Reviewer of several international journals,
> Multiple international scientific lectures,
> An Australian job offer,
> Well-known nominator with great reputation,
> 
> Best of luck!


Congratulations Sarah
Still May.... I am wondering the applicant from the June


----------



## stalent2020

sarah9099 said:


> Submitted my EOI on 25th May, and received my UID on 21st Aug. Hope this information will help others.
> 
> Offshore,
> Med-Tech,
> Faculty member,
> Multiple ISI-indexed publications,
> Book chapters,
> One patent,
> One international award,
> Multiple national awards,
> Multiple international grants,
> Reviewer of several international journals,
> Multiple international scientific lectures,
> An Australian job offer,
> Well-known nominator with great reputation,
> 
> Best of luck!




Could you please let us know which country you are applying from?


----------



## vicki_7

chigozie2040 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI on May 28th, I received my UID July 23rd. My sector is ICT, and I'm offshore. I'm also in the last few months of my PhD.
> 
> Please I will need assistance on how to lodge my visa. I have created the immiaccount but the interface looks strange to me because there is no place my UID was required. I will appreciate the help of those who have successfully lodged and receive their visa to please guide me. Am I supposed to pay for the visa before starting the application? Please kindly assist me. Thanks


Congratulations :clap2: Could you briefly share your profile, please? Thanks


----------



## chigozie2040

Ghoshd said:


> It is 17pages form, in 3rd/4th page you need to enter the UID. After you fill up the forms, you will be able to upload docs. Once uploaded you can submit, which will take you to payment section.



Thanks for your response Sir, I will like to know if the forms are accessed through the same immiaccount? I will appreciate if I can get more clearer directives from you Sir. Thanks


----------



## Ghoshd

chigozie2040 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 17pages form, in 3rd/4th page you need to enter the UID. After you fill up the forms, you will be able to upload docs. Once uploaded you can submit, which will take you to payment section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response Sir, I will like to know if the forms are accessed through the same immiaccount? I will appreciate if I can get more clearer directives from you Sir. Thanks
Click to expand...

Once you start the application you will navigate through all the pages one after the other in immiaccount


----------



## chigozie2040

vicki_7 said:


> Congratulations :clap2: Could you briefly share your profile, please? Thanks



Profile: PhD with research area in ICT, several journal and conference publications, a 4IR award, 6years work experience across different sectors in industry and academia, 95% Masters result. I hope this helps.

Now I need directives on how to lodge my visa. Can anyone send me a direct message, and possible share a screenshot for so I can understand better.

Thanks


----------



## chigozie2040

Ghoshd said:


> Once you start the application you will navigate through all the pages one after the other in immiaccount


I opened the immiaccount, clicked on advanced search. Which reference type should I choose?

What should I fill as my reference number?
What should I fill as organisation name?

The application type is showing (124,858) instead of 124 on its own or 858 on its own.

what should I put in the section below

Submitted
From
To

Last updated
From

To


What should I put as my status?


Please guys help me. Thanks


----------



## Tanzi

chigozie2040 said:


> I opened the immiaccount, clicked on advanced search. Which reference type should I choose?
> 
> What should I fill as my reference number?
> What should I fill as organisation name?
> 
> The application type is showing (124,858) instead of 124 on its own or 858 on its own.
> 
> what should I put in the section below
> 
> Submitted
> From
> To
> 
> Last updated
> From
> 
> To
> 
> 
> What should I put as my status?
> 
> 
> Please guys help me. Thanks


Hey mate,

Looks like you are very nervous and I really suggest you spend 1-2 days understanding the application process in immi account to avoid making mistakes. Your UID does not have an expiry so you have take some time to figure things out. 

Try follow this 

1. Go to youtube and search how to apply a 189/190 visa in immi account. I know it is not the visa you want to apply for but it will give you screenshots of the immi account application interface which is common for most visas. 

2. Once you have seen videos on how to fill a visa in immi account login into your account - it will give you a list of visas to choose from 
- Go to migrations visa option - then select distinguished visa 
3. If you are offshore select 124 or if you are onshore select 858

4. Once you select the visa type...press next ....the page will have option to select if you have a reference from the department to apply for this visa - that's where you add your UID number. 


Hope this helps. But I really recommend you take 1-2 days just to understand the application instead of hurrying to submit it, otherwise you will panic at all stages. 

Also when you are filling the application, where ever you have a doubt about the info to fill , make a note of it in a work doc and get back to searching this forum to get the right info. No one here can help you with screenshots and step by step process because they have their work going on as well. But I really wish you the best with you app as I get it how exciting but nerve recking it is to get a UID and start the application. 

Last tip - since the application would take some time for you to finish it, apply for your PCC from all the countries you have living in. 

Cheers


----------



## chigozie2040

Tanzi said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Looks like you are very nervous and I really suggest you spend 1-2 days understanding the application process in immi account to avoid making mistakes. Your UID does not have an expiry so you have take some time to figure things out.
> 
> Try follow this
> 
> 1. Go to youtube and search how to apply a 189/190 visa in immi account. I know it is not the visa you want to apply for but it will give you screenshots of the immi account application interface which is common for most visas.
> 
> 2. Once you have seen videos on how to fill a visa in immi account login into your account - it will give you a list of visas to choose from
> - Go to migrations visa option - then select distinguished visa
> 3. If you are offshore select 124 or if you are onshore select 858
> 
> 4. Once you select the visa type...press next ....the page will have option to select if you have a reference from the department to apply for this visa - that's where you add your UID number.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. But I really recommend you take 1-2 days just to understand the application instead of hurrying to submit it, otherwise you will panic at all stages.
> 
> Also when you are filling the application, where ever you have a doubt about the info to fill , make a note of it in a work doc and get back to searching this forum to get the right info. No one here can help you with screenshots and step by step process because they have their work going on as well. But I really wish you the best with you app as I get it how exciting but nerve recking it is to get a UID and start the application.
> 
> Last tip - since the application would take some time for you to finish it, apply for your PCC from all the countries you have living in.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks very much, I really appreciate your detailed response. I will do as you said. cheers


----------



## arshu16

Hi all, 
Is there a limit on the number of nominations a nominator can endorse? 
The possible nominator I have been talking to was asking this question and I couldn't find any written documentation regarding this.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## AlexExpat

arshu16 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there a limit on the number of nominations a nominator can endorse?
> The possible nominator I have been talking to was asking this question and I couldn't find any written documentation regarding this.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



I dont think there is a limit for Nominator...I say this cause there is no place to indicate if you have nominated someone before and also there are originations that nominate for a fee.


----------



## arshu16

AlexExpat said:


> I dont think there is a limit for Nominator...I say this cause there is no place to indicate if you have nominated someone before and also there are originations that nominate for a fee.


I thought so too. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sami1234

Hi I got my grant today My timeline is 
EOI submitted 16 May
UID 02 July
Visa lodged 05 July
Medicals 06 July
Visa grant 25 August 
Onshore

Phd Last semester Field Energy


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations.. would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## raxataxa

sami1234 said:


> Hi I got my grant today My timeline is
> EOI submitted 16 May
> UID 02 July
> Visa lodged 05 July
> Medicals 06 July
> Visa grant 25 August
> Onshore
> 
> Phd Last semester Field Energy


Congrats. Also looking forward to guys who applied in July and received a UID. Barely a few who applied in June seems to have received it.


----------



## sami1234

3 publications all above 10 IF
Awards and Distinctions
5 years Job experiance
Field Energy


----------



## psyk

Hi all, would it be possible to submit the application for an 858 without a UID?
My student visa is expiring 10 September so I am wondering if I could transition to a BVA after submitting the application sans UID.
Submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago but going by the statistics here it's unlikely I'll get one before it expires.


----------



## Gadget Guru

psyk said:


> Hi all, would it be possible to submit the application for an 858 without a UID?
> My student visa is expiring 10 September so I am wondering if I could transition to a BVA after submitting the application sans UID.
> Submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago but going by the statistics here it's unlikely I'll get one before it expires.



In short "NO"


----------



## raxataxa

psyk said:


> Hi all, would it be possible to submit the application for an 858 without a UID?
> My student visa is expiring 10 September so I am wondering if I could transition to a BVA after submitting the application sans UID.
> Submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago but going by the statistics here it's unlikely I'll get one before it expires.


I wonder why you didn't apply for temporary residence (or have you?). I was in your situation (student 500 subclass, visa expiring by mid Sept). But I chose to apply for TR (in addition to lodging an EOI for 858 on 20th June 2020 with no prospect of receiving a UID as things stand) and received TR within a month's time. IMO- the best thing is to apply for 485. That way you will be on a bridging visa as soon as your current visa expires. Said that, I have no idea about what happens if one applies for 858 sans UID.


----------



## Tanzi

psyk said:


> Hi all, would it be possible to submit the application for an 858 without a UID?
> My student visa is expiring 10 September so I am wondering if I could transition to a BVA after submitting the application sans UID.
> Submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago but going by the statistics here it's unlikely I'll get one before it expires.





psyk said:


> Hi all, would it be possible to submit the application for an 858 without a UID?
> My student visa is expiring 10 September so I am wondering if I could transition to a BVA after submitting the application sans UID.
> Submitted my EOI a couple of weeks ago but going by the statistics here it's unlikely I'll get one before it expires.


that is just loosing $4100 without any results if you apply for 858 without UID and let me explain why. Without a UID 858 visa is not considered under Global Talent Program but as a usual Dinstinguished Talent visa which is given to international level filmstars, dancers, artists, sportmen, academica who are in news frequently - it will be struggle to prove your brilliance at that level. 

Research who got a 858 visa last time in Australia ( not thee Global talent category) and you would know if you can prove your status at par. 

If you don't mind loosing the money still having a rejected aus visa application will affect all your future applications. 

Not a good tactic.


----------



## sunny87

RamB said:


> I already emailed and got confirmed that they have received my EOI. They have asked me to wait for a decision as they are facing significant delays due to COVID 19.


can you please share the email address on which you send your query.


----------



## sunny87

Hi all,

Is it okay to apply for PCC and national police check before receiving the UID. Also the application for PCC (India) is made via VFS in Australia isn't? & AFP national police check is via online application. Its a shame I did AFP national police check last year as well and need to do it again.


----------



## chigozie2040

sami1234 said:


> 3 publications all above 10 IF
> Awards and Distinctions
> 5 years Job experiance
> Field Energy


Congratulations Sami


----------



## AlexExpat

sami1234 said:


> Hi I got my grant today My timeline is
> EOI submitted 16 May
> UID 02 July
> Visa lodged 05 July
> Medicals 06 July
> Visa grant 25 August
> Onshore
> 
> Phd Last semester Field Energy


Did you have to email them after medicals were done?


----------



## NB

sunny87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it okay to apply for PCC and national police check before receiving the UID. Also the application for PCC (India) is made via VFS in Australia isn't? & AFP national police check is via online application. Its a shame I did AFP national police check last year as well and need to do it again.


The pcc will be valid for 1 year from the date of issue
It’s immaterial when you get it done as long as it is valid when your application is processed
Indian pcc will have to applied through VFS in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## siebzehn

*My Timeline*

All,

I have just returned from holiday so I didn't get a chance to post this previously. My profile is: on-shore on a 482 visa (previously 457), in Australia for 4 years, professional (senior level) with previous work experience in Europe, USA and Latin America.


24/03/2020 EOI Submitted
21/04/2020 Request for additional information (educational qualifications, details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and how this places you at the top of your field of expertise, any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement).
28/04/2020 All additional information submitted.
06/05/2020 UID Received
21/05/2020 858 Application Lodged. Took some time because of the medical exams.
29/05/2020 Request for further information. Police certificates from my time in the USA. One of them took 50+ days to arrive, so it took a long time for next step.
20/07/2020 All police certificates submitted.
07/08/2020 858 visa granted.

Cheers


----------



## Sunbae

NB said:


> sunny87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Is it okay to apply for PCC and national police check before receiving the UID. Also the application for PCC (India) is made via VFS in Australia isn't? & AFP national police check is via online application. Its a shame I did AFP national police check last year as well and need to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> The pcc will be valid for 1 year from the date of issue
> It’s immaterial when you get it done as long as it is valid when your application is processed
> Indian pcc will have to applied through VFS in Australia
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I recall previous threads, if you haven't visited the country in last one year then you should be able to use the existing PCC.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Did any of the other candidates who received a GTI Visa get a survey from the Dept today?


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> Did any of the other candidates who received a GTI Visa get a survey from the Dept today?


you mean the one that's supposed to take 5-10 mins and evaluate the effectiveness of GTIP?


----------



## raxataxa

completenonsensewhat said:


> Did any of the other candidates who received a GTI Visa get a survey from the Dept today?


Nope.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kundikoi said:


> you mean the one that's supposed to take 5-10 mins and evaluate the effectiveness of GTIP?


Yeah that one. Seems like a state of the visa kind of survey. Perhaps only sent to grants so far. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wajiwala

siebzehn said:


> All,
> 
> I have just returned from holiday so I didn't get a chance to post this previously. My profile is: on-shore on a 482 visa (previously 457), in Australia for 4 years, professional (senior level) with previous work experience in Europe, USA and Latin America.
> 
> 
> 24/03/2020 EOI Submitted
> 21/04/2020 Request for additional information (educational qualifications, details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and how this places you at the top of your field of expertise, any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement).
> 28/04/2020 All additional information submitted.
> 06/05/2020 UID Received
> 21/05/2020 858 Application Lodged. Took some time because of the medical exams.
> 29/05/2020 Request for further information. Police certificates from my time in the USA. One of them took 50+ days to arrive, so it took a long time for next step.
> 20/07/2020 All police certificates submitted.
> 07/08/2020 858 visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations.... anyone from June (EIO submision) and go UID......


----------



## siebzehn

wajiwala said:


> Congratulations.... anyone from June (EIO submision) and go UID......


Thanks!


----------



## ExpatCailin

completenonsensewhat said:


> Did any of the other candidates who received a GTI Visa get a survey from the Dept today?


Nope. 

Grant Aug 10.


----------



## kundikoi

completenonsensewhat said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the one that's supposed to take 5-10 mins and evaluate the effectiveness of GTIP?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that one. Seems like a state of the visa kind of survey. Perhaps only sent to grants so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thot it was interesting that the key evaluation angle seems to be around our $$$ and job creation ###s, smack in the middle of a pandemic no less. Wouldn’t have been my go-to metrics for a <1-yr old program - plus doesn’t really bode all that well for the academic stream huh 🤔 

I’ve also advised them to watch out for the increasing number of gamers out there - which they clearly were anyways based on recent stories, but won’t hurt to keep up the vigilance and avoid 189 all over again.


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> completenonsensewhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the one that's supposed to take 5-10 mins and evaluate the effectiveness of GTIP?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that one. Seems like a state of the visa kind of survey. Perhaps only sent to grants so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thot it was interesting that the key evaluation angle seems to be around our $$$ and job creation ###s, smack in the middle of a pandemic no less. Wouldn’t have been my go-to metrics for a <1-yr old program - plus doesn’t really bode all that well for the academic stream huh 🤔
> 
> I’ve also advised them to watch out for the increasing number of gamers out there - which they clearly were anyways based on recent stories, but won’t hurt to keep up the vigilance and avoid 189 all over again.
Click to expand...

True! Many gamers


----------



## ajay.ghatak

Hey folks!

I have following profile. Do you think it will be good enough for GTI?

Bachelors (honours from India) 2005.

Masters from India (IIT if it matters, CGPA 8.77/10) 2008 with institute assistanceship scholarship award throughout the degree.

GATE (Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering, accepted also in Germany and NTU/NUS singapore) percentile 99.4, Rank 112 out of 26000 Indian engineering graduates. 2005

Japanese government scholarship (MEXT/Mombugakusho) for research study in Japan (competitive), accepted at Tokyo University as a research scholar. I was selected but I did not avail this one because of personal issues in family. 2010

CMU Master of Science in Computational Finance acceptance (highly competitive) again, could not attend due to family situation. 2012

12 years work exp. Household-name-known hardware and software companies of USA and a major bank.


Compensation much above threshold currently.

I designed and provided critical components for the app which was responsible for a publically visible business program of my employer that got mentions in national news papers in UK.

I recently worked on an innovative ML project but I have not published it in form of a paper.


----------



## kundikoi

ajay.ghatak said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I have following profile. Do you think it will be good enough for GTI?
> 
> Bachelors (honours from India) 2005.
> 
> Masters from India (IIT if it matters, CGPA 8.77/10) 2008 with institute assistanceship scholarship award throughout the degree.
> 
> GATE (Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering, accepted also in Germany and NTU/NUS singapore) percentile 99.4, Rank 112 out of 26000 Indian engineering graduates. 2005
> 
> Japanese government scholarship (MEXT/Mombugakusho) for research study in Japan (competitive), accepted at Tokyo University as a research scholar. I was selected but I did not avail this one because of personal issues in family. 2010
> 
> CMU Master of Science in Computational Finance acceptance (highly competitive) again, could not attend due to family situation. 2012
> 
> 12 years work exp. Household-name-known hardware and software companies of USA and a major bank.
> 
> 
> Compensation much above threshold currently.
> 
> I designed and provided critical components for the app which was responsible for a publically visible business program of my employer that got mentions in national news papers in UK.
> 
> I recently worked on an innovative ML project but I have not published it in form of a paper.


Yep, should breeze through in a couple of weeks for EOI - assuming you pick the application field correctly and prep the submission smartly - based on the previous advice in this thread (eg newspaper articles need to link back to *you*, not the employer). 

What’s IIT btw? Is it any decent?


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kundikoi said:


> Yep, should breeze through in a couple of weeks for EOI - assuming you pick the application field correctly and prep the submission smartly - based on the previous advice in this thread (eg newspaper articles need to link back to *you*, not the employer).
> 
> What’s IIT btw? Is it any decent?


India institute of technology. (wiki it, i cann't post links because of my recent account)

There are 7 of the old IITs which are top engineering institutes in India. Globally, they are 100-200 in QS rankings.

I will take either Advanced Digital or ICT or FinTech as my field.

I am not a Data Scientist ie I don't develop models but i have experience of putting them in products.


----------



## kundikoi

ajay.ghatak said:


> India institute of technology. (wiki it, i cann't post links because of my recent account)
> 
> There are 7 of the old IITs which are top engineering institutes in India. Globally, they are 100-200 in QS rankings.
> 
> I will take either Advanced Digital or ICT or FinTech as my field.
> 
> I am not a Data Scientist ie I don't develop models but i have experience of putting them in products.


Yep IIT looks passable - go for it mate and keep us posted, I’ll shout you a beer if it takes you more than 3 weeks to get an EOI from submission (I’m assuming you’ve got an equally strong nominator lined up as well and not some fourth cousin’s friend).


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kundikoi said:


> Yep IIT looks passable - go for it mate and keep us posted, I’ll shout you a beer if it takes you more than 3 weeks to get an EOI from submission (I’m assuming you’ve got an equally strong nominator lined up as well and not some fourth cousin’s friend).


Well there is always ACS but I don't like their "Pay for nomination" behaviour. I have a professor in Monash with whom I worked before.


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kundikoi said:


> Yep IIT looks passable - go for it mate and keep us posted, I’ll shout you a beer if it takes you more than 3 weeks to get an EOI from submission (I’m assuming you’ve got an equally strong nominator lined up as well and not some fourth cousin’s friend).


Oh btw, from the looks of it after reading this thread, they seem to give some weightage to international experience. I have that. 3 years out of those 12 are outside my home country.


----------



## vicki_7

kundikoi said:


> Yep IIT looks passable - go for it mate and keep us posted, I’ll shout you a beer if it takes you more than 3 weeks to get an EOI from submission (I’m assuming you’ve got an equally strong nominator lined up as well and not some fourth cousin’s friend).


Hi kundikoi, If you can please check your inbox. Thanks


----------



## chigozie2040

siebzehn said:


> All,
> 
> I have just returned from holiday so I didn't get a chance to post this previously. My profile is: on-shore on a 482 visa (previously 457), in Australia for 4 years, professional (senior level) with previous work experience in Europe, USA and Latin America.
> 
> 
> 24/03/2020 EOI Submitted
> 21/04/2020 Request for additional information (educational qualifications, details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and how this places you at the top of your field of expertise, any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievement).
> 28/04/2020 All additional information submitted.
> 06/05/2020 UID Received
> 21/05/2020 858 Application Lodged. Took some time because of the medical exams.
> 29/05/2020 Request for further information. Police certificates from my time in the USA. One of them took 50+ days to arrive, so it took a long time for next step.
> 20/07/2020 All police certificates submitted.
> 07/08/2020 858 visa granted.
> 
> Cheers


Could you please check your inbox. Thanks


----------



## ajay.ghatak

GTI program is a new-ish program. But Australian home affairs department should do a better job at explaining the requirement from applicants. Its confusing a bit.

There is Distinguished Talent Visa and there is GTI. GTI says this :

"​​​On Monday 4 November 2019, the Hon David Coleman MP officially launched the Global Talent - Independent program which offers a streamlined, priority visa pathway for highly skilled and talented individuals to work and live permanently in Australia."

"To express interest for priority processing within the program, a candidate will be highly skilled in one of the seven target sectors and be able to command a salary that meets the high income threshold or be a highly graded recent PhD or Masters Graduates."

"be highly skilled and internationally recognised in one of the following target sectors"

The words "outstanding", "exceptional" do not figure in this program. The words phrases that do are "internationally recognized" and "highly skilled".

This implies they are not looking for "noble laureate" type people but people with possibly advanced degrees, great experience and possible recognition or visibility outside their own country. 

This is in contrast with Distinguished Talent Visa which asks for outstanding and exceptional.

This is odd. Becuase there is no provision in the law to support this. There is for Distinguished Talent Visa but not for this one.

No wonder all MARA agents and Lawyers are erring on the side of caution and advising their client to show "Exceptional and outstanding" "internationally recognized" profiles.


----------



## rakeshc19

All, I wanted to update on my UID status.

EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
UID received - 25 Aug 20
Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
Now awaiting for medical examination appointment


Stream - ICT
Salary - Above threshold
Location - Onshore Victoria
Category - 858
Education : Bachelor's degree

20+ years of overall experience. 

This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


----------



## Nader Guirguis

Hello guys

Any idea how to find REPUTED nominator for Energy and Mining technology ?
I’ve been in touch with an Australian colleague we worked together couple of years back in Middle East , but when he read the 1000 form he told me he is willing to nominate me however he is not nationally reputed ! 
What nationality reputed means practically?

—————
I’m a business development manager 
BSc of electrical power engineering 1998
Met salary threshold 
Have Couple of national awards 
But no Papers nor research


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> Thot it was interesting that the key evaluation angle seems to be around our $$$ and job creation ###s, smack in the middle of a pandemic no less. Wouldn’t have been my go-to metrics for a <1-yr old program - plus doesn’t really bode all that well for the academic stream huh 🤔
> 
> I’ve also advised them to watch out for the increasing number of gamers out there - which they clearly were anyways based on recent stories, but won’t hurt to keep up the vigilance and avoid 189 all over again.


I wonder what you mean by 189, I thought proving the points is straight forward, how they game the system? Age, education, english so on all can't be gamed. Not sure why you think that way.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason_gs

*Waiting and waiting*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI early June, still have not heard anything from GTI yet. Does it mean I have no chance to get UID.

Thanks,


----------



## siebzehn

chigozie2040 said:


> Could you please check your inbox. Thanks


Hi,

I checked my inbox and unfortunately I can't help you. My application was handled by a migration agent, not by myself.

The best of luck.


----------



## Mason_gs

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI early June, and haven't received anything until now, does it mean that I have very low chance?

Cheers,


----------



## ajay.ghatak

rakeshc19 said:


> All, I wanted to update on my UID status.
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Now awaiting for medical examination appointment
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


If I may ask, how did you show that you are "internationally recognized" and "highly skilled"? Did you show "outstanding and exceptional" achievements?


----------



## raxataxa

Mason_gs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI early June, and haven't received anything until now, does it mean that I have very low chance?
> 
> Cheers,


Many of us are in the same boat. Unless they inform you about the rejection, I think you should keep your hopes alive.


----------



## kundikoi

Nader Guirguis said:


> What nationally reputed means practically?


It means that if one googles your nominator, they'll get some decent 3rd-party results (eg articles/interviews/papers/even a half-decent LinkedIn profile) without much effort expended. 



darkknight2099 said:


> I wonder what you mean by 189, I thought proving the points is straight forward, how they game the system? Age, education, english so on all can't be gamed. Not sure why you think that way.


ever heard of diploma mills?



ajay.ghatak said:


> If I may ask, how did you show that you are "internationally recognized" and "highly skilled"? Did you show "outstanding and exceptional" achievements?


you're getting sidetracked and fixated on keywords unnecessarily.


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kundikoi said:


> you're getting sidetracked and fixated on keywords unnecessarily.



You are right mate. Better apply and let officers worry about it. If they reject, it was never a fit and given the type of this visa, it cann't be a quick fix anyways. Its like your entire career which determines the outcome -- you cann't fix it in a month or even a year.


----------



## wajiwala

completenonsensewhat said:


> Bayleaf's survey is serving well as a Crowd funded database of information around this visa. Encourage everyone who has been through the process to fill out the .
> 
> I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.


Congratulations


----------



## raxataxa

wajiwala said:


> I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.


Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?[/QUOTE]
Very few have received... I mean among those who applied in June. 67 days and counting.


----------



## Gadget Guru

raxataxa said:


> wajiwala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?
Click to expand...

Waiting from 2nd week of June, I believe average waiting time is now 2.5 to 3 months.
.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rakeshc19

ajay.ghatak said:


> rakeshc19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All, I wanted to update on my UID status.
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Now awaiting for medical examination appointment
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ask, how did you show that you are "internationally recognized" and "highly skilled"? Did you show "outstanding and exceptional" achievements?
Click to expand...

Mostly through recommendation letters from senior industry leaders/entrepreneurs globally with whom I have worked in the past. That coupled with my travel history + resume detailing the outcomes I drove through my projects.


----------



## rakeshc19

raxataxa said:


> wajiwala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at the results today and noticed that the mean team for receiving a UID has decreased to 22 days over the recently updated information.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?
Click to expand...

Very few have received... I mean among those who applied in June. 67 days and counting.[/QUOTE]


I applied on June 30 and got my UID on 25Th August. My current visa was expiring on 28th Aug so may be they priotized.


----------



## 10yearsinaus

*Visa Granted*



10yearsinaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through the Fintech stream. I do not hold a degree, but have 20 years business experience, 10 of which in project management. I have managed projects that are a first in our industry and are cutting edge globally.
> 
> I have been living in Australia for the past 10+ years and purchased a house here 5+ years ago, so I can easily demonstrate that I can support myself. I am currently earning above the salary threshold.
> 
> My Timeline is as follows:
> Contacted by the department of Home Affairs: January (I thought that I wouldn't qualify, so I didn't submit an EOI for months).
> Submitted EOI: 12th May (I simply submitted my CV as I didn't think I would qualify without Publications..Dept asked for more info same day)
> Submitted further information for EOI: 5th June (this included high level overview of a few projects, a professional and personal summary)
> Received invitation to apply: 5th June (within the hour)
> Submitted application: 18th June
> Request for Health examination: 18th June
> Medical completed: 7th July
> Medical Clearance provided through Immi: 8th July
> 
> Now I am trying to be patient while I wait for a response


My Visa was granted on the 7th August, after adding my newborn son onto the application (so sorry for the delay in posting here!). 

I am still in shock


----------



## kulmara

Hi All.. I am new to this forum. I am a recent PhD graduate and submit my EOI in April. I recieved additonal documents request from the caseofficer in early August and I have replied with all the addition information required. 
After that I have not recieved any response so for, Please assist me. Is it a good idea to contact with CO and ask for status.... if so how can I ?


----------



## vicki_7

kulmara said:


> Hi All.. I am new to this forum. I am a recent PhD graduate and submit my EOI in April. I recieved additonal documents request from the caseofficer in early August and I have replied with all the addition information required.
> After that I have not recieved any response so for, Please assist me. Is it a good idea to contact with CO and ask for status.... if so how can I ?


Onshore or offshore?


----------



## kulmara

vicki_7 said:


> onshore or offshore?


offshore


----------



## wajiwala

raxataxa said:


> Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?


Very few have received... I mean among those who applied in June. 67 days and counting.[/QUOTE]

When we say June that automatically includes July and August applicants as well


----------



## Sydneygirl_1905

raxataxa said:


> Can anyone update if the applications submitted in June started getting UID?


Very few have received... I mean among those who applied in June. 67 days and counting.[/QUOTE]

I also logged in EOI 8th June but still wait for the result. There is nothing happened. Does anyone know the reason?


----------



## Sydneygirl_1905

Mason_gs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI early June, and haven't received anything until now, does it mean that I have very low chance?
> 
> Cheers,


I submitted on 8th June and contacted Immigration staff and they just said yes I could update more papers/achievements but then nothing happened after that. I don't know why we had to wait too long for the applications since June. 

Note: I am onshore applicant.


----------



## GTI

Seems like they are doing it my monthly basis. 
Also different applications goes to fifferent CO. might be a delay becz of this. But all of these are assumption guys. 

My question is .
1. As I heared of 5000 applicant. Did anyone have exact or rough figures that how many filled so far.
2. My CO is from Singapore who dont reply me back after asking some initial questions again which I submit during my EOI submission.



I am phd from Malaysia and working as a lecturer. 
Is it good to contact CO again.


----------



## Bayleaf

GTI said:


> Seems like they are doing it my monthly basis.
> Also different applications goes to fifferent CO. might be a delay becz of this. But all of these are assumption guys.
> 
> My question is .
> 1. As I heared of 5000 applicant. Did anyone have exact or rough figures that how many filled so far.
> .


The Department of Home Affairs did release some figures a couple of times, but their presentation of data were rather uneven and hard to analyse. To make things even more complicated, the figures they provided usually include BOTH primary and secondary applicants.

Anyway, I've tabulated this information in a spreadsheet.


----------



## raxataxa

Bayleaf said:


> The Department of Home Affairs did release some figures a couple of times, but their presentation of data were rather uneven and hard to analyse. To make things even more complicated, the figures they provided usually include BOTH primary and secondary applicants.
> 
> Anyway, I've tabulated this information in a spreadsheet.


Even if it is 5,000 for this year. Will the applicants from the last year be considered for the next year (in case quota of 5,000 is already fulfilled for this year?) Just curious.

Btw... guys, please keep updating us if you received a UID after applying in June.


----------



## Zmajche88

Bayleaf said:


> The Department of Home Affairs did release some figures a couple of times, but their presentation of data were rather uneven and hard to analyse. To make things even more complicated, the figures they provided usually include BOTH primary and secondary applicants.
> [/URL].


I have been trying to read through forum but getting lost here and there ...
I also found official info from department of home affairs...
Did the number of 5000 restart on 1st of July (assuming there will be 5000 allocated this year as the previous one)? Does 5000 include all the applicants or just the number of invitations?

Another question. I just had a look and wanted to book medicals (we are waiting for invitation, but we might need to apply for another visa and because it's valid for 1 year I was thinking to have it ready) and they suspended Hap ID generator? Anyone done it with BUPA before hand after April this year? We can select exams we need. The reason I am asking is, in Sydney, they are booking for end of October now :/


----------



## gtisp2020

I think everything will speed up after 06 October (date of budget announcement). Until then, they might issue small number of UIDs. There are several post-budget possibilities (these are my thoughts, no reference).

1. they may close the GTI program as it's a pilot program (highly unlikely though), then we all waiting for UID might get refusal e-mails
2. allocate more numbers for 2020-21 (5000, less or more) and/or re-shape the program (new criteria), then they may utilise the existing EOIs
3. continue the program until 5000 quota is filled (nobody knows how many are left)


----------



## kulmara

How u get these figures that they close the mlm program or speed up after october


----------



## kulmara

Also. Like another guy named GTI. i also recieved email from Singapore office. Provide all the detail but after that no reply.
This long waot really make me frustrated and no one have exact wprds to say. 

Rest how people from chemical and biological background got UID. i saw many people.on this forum not having a major listed in the GTI program


----------



## gtisp2020

kulmara said:


> How u get these figures that they close the mlm program or speed up after october


Those are my thoughts. I don't have any reference. You could expect a big change in Australian immigration policy after budget.


----------



## wali_u

I just got my UID on the 26th August, after almost 2.5 months of waiting (submitted my EOI on the 4th of June - Onshore). Don't give up hope, if your profile is strong then hopefully you should get some response in the coming weeks!


----------



## k2exchange

Hi All, 

I applied for 858 Visa yesterday, I got "s56 Request for More Information" asking about AU police certificate to have additional name and Health examination which i will provide in couple of weeks.

Question : can CO ask for more information post that or this is pretty much it. i mean after i give what is required, is CO going to approve or still assess application further.


Thanks
Kanaiya


----------



## raxataxa

k2exchange said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 858 Visa yesterday, I got "s56 Request for More Information" asking about AU police certificate to have additional name and Health examination which i will provide in couple of weeks.
> 
> Question : can CO ask for more information post that or this is pretty much it. i mean after i give what is required, is CO going to approve or still assess application further.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Kanaiya


That should be about it. My friend also got request for the same documents and nothing after that. All the best.

Btw, when did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## k2exchange

raxataxa said:


> That should be about it. My friend also got request for the same documents and nothing after that. All the best.
> 
> Btw, when did you lodge your EOI?


I applied in March, but took time to get nomination letter from my company as they had not clue what it was.


----------



## kishanhabib

wali_u said:


> I just got my UID on the 26th August, after almost 2.5 months of waiting (submitted my EOI on the 4th of June - Onshore). Don't give up hope, if your profile is strong then hopefully you should get some response in the coming weeks!



Can you share your profile ....


----------



## wajiwala

wali_u said:


> I just got my UID on the 26th August, after almost 2.5 months of waiting (submitted my EOI on the 4th of June - Onshore). Don't give up hope, if your profile is strong then hopefully you should get some response in the coming weeks!


congratulations... your good news is a hope for others


----------



## bappa_tumsat

wali_u said:


> I just got my UID on the 26th August, after almost 2.5 months of waiting (submitted my EOI on the 4th of June - Onshore). Don't give up hope, if your profile is strong then hopefully you should get some response in the coming weeks!


Congratulations, wali_u !!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

To add more to the speculation going on here about the future of this program

Population Minister Alan Tudge on Friday cautioned growth was likely to be lower for longer, with the government now set to focus on attracting "job-making migrants" to help rebuild the economy.

Its from here https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...it-from-coronavirus-20200828-p55qbl.html?btis

Since the GTI program would attract more such candidates, I foresee the Govt actually expanding this program. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## small munene

completenonsensewhat said:


> To add more to the speculation going on here about the future of this program
> 
> Population Minister Alan Tudge on Friday cautioned growth was likely to be lower for longer, with the government now set to focus on attracting "job-making migrants" to help rebuild the economy.
> 
> Its from here https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...it-from-coronavirus-20200828-p55qbl.html?btis
> 
> Since the GTI program would attract more such candidates, I foresee the Govt actually expanding this program.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



My thoughts. I believe 124 & 858 are here to stay, but they will update them to sieve out PhDs. Seems its taking in more PhDs than they anticipated. In my opinion, PhDs are not really distinguished talent. ...... just saying..


----------



## gtisp2020

small munene said:


> My thoughts. I believe 124 & 858 are here to stay, but they will update them to sieve out PhDs. Seems its taking in more PhDs than they anticipated. In my opinion, PhDs are not really distinguished talent. ...... just saying..


If Sarah Gilbert (PhD) sees this, she would stop making COVID-19 vaccine immediately.


----------



## kulmara

small munene said:


> My thoughts. I believe 124 & 858 are here to stay, but they will update them to sieve out PhDs. Seems its taking in more PhDs than they anticipated. In my opinion, PhDs are not really distinguished talent. ...... just saying..


if so, plz dont try this at home....


----------



## RamB

kulmara said:


> Hi All.. I am new to this forum. I am a recent PhD graduate and submit my EOI in April. I recieved additonal documents request from the caseofficer in early August and I have replied with all the addition information required.
> After that I have not recieved any response so for, Please assist me. Is it a good idea to contact with CO and ask for status.... if so how can I ?



Did you get any reply back from CO after your additional document submission?


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> My thoughts. I believe 124 & 858 are here to stay, but they will update them to sieve out PhDs. Seems its taking in more PhDs than they anticipated. In my opinion, PhDs are not really distinguished talent. ...... just saying..


Mind what you write in public forum, do not water down the value of a PhD because of your desperation to get UID.


----------



## wali_u

kishanhabib said:


> Can you share your profile ....


2nd year PhD student in a G8 university. Scholarships and top 1% results throughout UG and PG. 5 years of research and teaching experience with 10+ publications (journal articles and book chapter). Onshore and in the area of FinTech.


----------



## ajay.ghatak

small munene said:


> My thoughts. I believe 124 & 858 are here to stay, but they will update them to sieve out PhDs. Seems its taking in more PhDs than they anticipated. In my opinion, PhDs are not really distinguished talent. ...... just saying..


A Phd in STEM + Medico field from a decent univ and/or having a good bunch of publications/invited talk are as much of "distinguished talent" as it gets. Besides, the idea behind GTI is to get "highly skilled, internationally recognized" folks not "exception and outstanding and internationally recognized" talents.


----------



## vicki_7

wali_u said:


> 2nd year PhD student in a G8 university. Scholarships and top 1% results throughout UG and PG. 5 years of research and teaching experience with 10+ publications (journal articles and book chapter). Onshore and in the area of FinTech.


Hi Wanli, congratulations. Could you please check your inbox? Thanks


----------



## kulmara

RamB said:


> Did you get any reply back from CO after your additional document submission?


No. Long time just waiting. Anyone else here who got initial email and then no reply. 
Also I have checked with others. The lady at Singapore office is quite slow in response


----------



## Amgti

Henry Williams said:


> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my Unique Identifier Number today. Submitted EOI on May 8 for AgTech. Onshore.
> 
> From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
> 1) Prove that you can work and support yourself?
> what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
> 
> 2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities
> for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi just wondering what is your major? How many publications do you have please? Can I have your phone number please ? Just want to ask some more questions
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i have some queries related to EOI.
> 1. I have applied AI to many problems fron energy, fluidics and biomedical during my phd. what would me my main targeted field?
> Thanks
> 2. How to upload research articles in online eoi??
Click to expand...


----------



## Amgti

hi
I am submitting EOI.
I have recently completed my Phd and i am not currently doing any job yet. what to write in salary field??
Thanks


----------



## small munene

Amgti said:


> Henry Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adnanfaroq86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I got my Unique Identifier Number today. Submitted EOI on May 8 for AgTech. Onshore.
> 
> From the checklist I received, I want to ask few things
> 1) Prove that you can work and support yourself?
> what i can attach to fulfill the requirement
> 
> 2) letter from organization/relevant bodies show future employment oppurtunities
> for this, can I attach letter from my PhD supervisor? I have submitted my thesis and waiting for examiners response so I am still her student.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi just wondering what is your major? How many publications do you have please? Can I have your phone number please ? Just want to ask some more questions
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i have some queries related to EOI.
> 1. I have applied AI to many problems fron energy, fluidics and biomedical during my phd. what would me my main targeted field?
> Thanks
> 2. How to upload research articles in online eoi??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you have awards and more proofs. Coz you will have to give proof for many claims. Also, depends on where your nominator is. Just make sure whichever you select, you are outstanding.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yenaro

*Hi folks, what the update on the number of invitation so far?

What is the Documents checklist for 858 visa ?
*


----------



## Amgti

small munene said:


> Amgti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you have awards and more proofs. Coz you will have to give proof for many claims. Also, depends on where your nominator is. Just make sure whichever you select, you are outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> please tell me how to upload all documents (all research articles)as there is limit to upload documents
Click to expand...


----------



## matg0707

Hi friends. Thank for all of the great info. Is there any indication as to how long the GTI will remain open, and if the allocations will change in the near future?


----------



## wajiwala

matg0707 said:


> Hi friends. Thank for all of the great info. Is there any indication as to how long the GTI will remain open, and if the allocations will change in the near future?


All are speculations at the moment. However, the initial target of 5000 immigrants was not achieved last year and still they are continuing to consider more. But final policy is not out yet although very positive and more supporting statements towards more economic based policy are out so far


----------



## matg0707

Thank you. Very much appreciated


----------



## wali_u

Is there anyone who lodged 858 application with a 2 year old overseas PCC? I got mine before coming to Australia on a student visa, and in the last 2 year, only been overseas for less than 50 days. I was wondering if it would be possible to go along with the old PCC or will the case officer request an updated one?


----------



## k2exchange

wali_u said:


> Is there anyone who lodged 858 application with a 2 year old overseas PCC? I got mine before coming to Australia on a student visa, and in the last 2 year, only been overseas for less than 50 days. I was wondering if it would be possible to go along with the old PCC or will the case officer request an updated one?



PCC only valid for 12 month. you have to give PCC for last 10 years of stay. so it is required. It is always good to provide correct documentation upfront.


----------



## wali_u

k2exchange said:


> PCC only valid for 12 month. you have to give PCC for last 10 years of stay. so it is required. It is always good to provide correct documentation upfront.


I have all my other PCCs ready. Its just that my home country PCC has expired and since I didn't visit any other country after coming to Australia, I wondered if the old one would still be valid. I think I saw someone posting about this a while ago in this forum but can't find it anymore.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

wali_u said:


> I have all my other PCCs ready. Its just that my home country PCC has expired and since I didn't visit any other country after coming to Australia, I wondered if the old one would still be valid. I think I saw someone posting about this a while ago in this forum but can't find it anymore.


Yes its still valid. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...rogram/skilled-visa-newsletters/november-2019

Penal clearance certificates – validity issues

There has been some confusion in relation the police certificate validity requirements. These requirements are as follows:

For visa assessment purposes, all police certificates issued are considered valid for 12 months from the date of issue, irrespective of the period specified by the issuing country. 
If the applicant returns to the country that issued the police certificate during the certificate’s validity, it will generally not affect the validity.
Where an overseas police certificate has expired and the applicant has returned to the country that issued the certificate for more than two months in total (as a cumulative period) since the certificate expired, a new certificate will need to be provided.
Where a certificate has expired and the applicant has NOT returned to the country that issued the certificate, a new certificate is not required.


----------



## kulmara

Hi All.

Who is the best agent in Australia. Also send me web link as well.


----------



## kulmara

To All. I am dr kulmara again from Malaysia. I am a recent Ph.D. graduate and dont have any job offer from Australia. 

Today I got reject letter from singapore office. Please see. Is it or it was a condition to have job offer. What you guys suggest.





Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.

While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.


----------



## Amgti

kulmara said:


> To All. I am dr kulmara again from Malaysia. I am a recent Ph.D. graduate and dont have any job offer from Australia.
> 
> Today I got reject letter from singapore office. Please see. Is it or it was a condition to have job offer. What you guys suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.


Have you mentioned any nominator in this field?


----------



## MYS01

That’s surprising! All these days applicants were getting UID just if they have completed PhD with evidence of prospective salary from job portals like SEEK.. this is a bit of concern!


----------



## sage_004

kulmara said:


> To All. I am dr kulmara again from Malaysia. I am a recent Ph.D. graduate and dont have any job offer from Australia.
> 
> Today I got reject letter from singapore office. Please see. Is it or it was a condition to have job offer. What you guys suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.


When did you submit your EOi?


----------



## bappa_tumsat

kulmara said:


> To All. I am dr kulmara again from Malaysia. I am a recent Ph.D. graduate and dont have any job offer from Australia.
> 
> Today I got reject letter from singapore office. Please see. Is it or it was a condition to have job offer. What you guys suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.


When did you submit the EOI?


----------



## Manal2015

I think Kulmara had submitted EOI in April (as per previous posts).


----------



## kulmara

I submit EOI in April

Provide all evodences and nomonator from Flinder university.

I am a bit of frustrated because they declined me with no high reason.


----------



## Manal2015

Dear Kulmara,
Did you explain prospective job opportunities with salary in Australia? What is your profile? Any international awards/publications?


----------



## Coco Hana

kulmara said:


> I submit EOI in April
> 
> Provide all evodences and nomonator from Flinder university.
> 
> I am a bit of frustrated because they declined me with no high reason.


I think you can resubmit EOI when your profile status changes (have job in your country or some wheres)


----------



## kulmara

Hi
I memtioned 24 international awards
Provide all salary proof
Nominator letters
Internation publications.
19 Q1 and 4 Q2 publications.
High GPA in entire career.

Complete proof that I am able to get thos salary. 
Seek
Professor letters

And the CO declined me after getting additional information. 

Everyone is asking just.
Please suggest too.
And now when I call her office.
She said reapply.

Whats the hell


----------



## kulmara

Hi
I memtioned 24 international awards
Provide all salary proof
Nominator letters
Internation publications.
19 Q1 and 4 Q2 publications.
High GPA in entire career.

Complete proof that I am able to get thos salary. 
Seek
Professor letters

And the CO declined me after getting additional information. 

Everyone is asking just.
Please suggest too.
And now when I call her office.
She said reapply.

Whats the hell


----------



## Manal2015

You have an extremely outstanding profile. I don’t understand why did they reject your EOI...


----------



## kulmara

I have discussed with many people in Singapore. I heared that the lady Cecilia have some issues.

Anyways. Please be advice me some lawyer. 
How to get nominator from ACS. does it works.

If I re apply what will be the circumstances. What will be the outcome. 

I am sad and want to proceed it again. Plz send me some high agent. Help


----------



## GTI

Dear Kulmara


----------



## Manal2015

I would personally encourage you to reapply because you definitely deserve this opportunity. I have heard that mara agents are good but I have no experience with them... anyways there are plenty of experienced folks in this forum who can guide you well. 
Good luck!


----------



## GTI

Dear Kulmara.

Same things happens to me today. I have provided all the material and information as you did. 

I also got same copied email from Singapore office. 

Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.

While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.

I applied in May and a recent Ph.D. having nominator from RMIT university.


----------



## kulmara

Who is mara agent
Please help me to sort the contact
Any web link


----------



## kulmara

Hi Mr GTI

AÃ*aaaaaaaaaaaa. This is a copied email which I got. I am damn sure ....... f*** Singapore office.


----------



## kundikoi

kulmara said:


> And now when I call her office.
> She said reapply.
> 
> Whats the hell


where do I even start lol you'd do well by stopping this whole self-entitled act - nobody owes you an UID - let alone when you clearly haven't met one of the main criteria (salary threshold). 

for all the high GPA talk, let me venture a guess that this wasn't from even the Top 100 universities in the world? so grade inflation very likely also. 



kulmara said:


> Complete proof that I am able to get thos salary.


now that's just BS - no fresh PhD grad can attain the salary threshold in Australia. most of the successful ones already had a job and could show a pathway to the salary (significantly) down the line - not outright. 

besides, you've already mentioned yourself that you're either unemployed or employed in a non-priority field - so 'complete proof that you're able to get $153k' sounds even more preposterous really. 

Advice: get an actual job in a priority field locally, log at least 6 months in it while identifying a pathway to $153k in AUS, then re-apply. OR get a job offer in AUS - one that you've described above as so easily attainable anyways, so what is the fuss really?


----------



## Manal2015

If they are sending out same copied emails to internationally distinguished people then what is the points of this whole GTI program


----------



## kundikoi

GTI said:


> Dear Kulmara.
> 
> Same things happens to me today. I have provided all the material and information as you did.
> 
> I also got same copied email from Singapore office.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> While we note that you are a recent PhD graduate in an identified target sector, you are not currently employed in that sector and do not have a current or prospective job offer in Australia in this sector at this time. Unfortunately the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.
> 
> I applied in May and a recent Ph.D. having nominator from RMIT university.


looks like the scrutiny has definitely increased on those who appear to try to game the system :clap2:



Manal2015 said:


> If they are sending out same copied emails to internationally distinguished people then what is the points of this whole GTI program


the point is to attract *actual* internationally distinguished people, not those who try to appear like them


----------



## Manal2015

But Kulmara’s profile looks outstanding with 24 international awards and good publications + phd in one of the targeted sectors


----------



## kundikoi

Manal2015 said:


> But Kulmara’s profile looks outstanding with 24 international awards and good publications + phd in one of the targeted sectors


highly depends on one's definition of "international" doesn't it (as well as their recency and and one's ability to provide legit documentary evidence for each one). Couldn't one TED Fellowship trump 20 of those awards quite easily - it's not about the quantity, but quality really. 

Besides, a PhD in a targeted sector is kinda useless if one isn't working in the said sector, or working "odd jobs" unrelated to the sector


----------



## Yenaro

kundikoi said:


> highly depends on one's definition of "international" doesn't it (as well as their recency and and one's ability to provide legit documentary evidence for each one). Couldn't one TED Fellowship trump 20 of those awards quite easily - it's not about the quantity, but quality really.
> 
> Besides, a PhD in a targeted sector is kinda useless if one isn't working in the said sector, or working "odd jobs" unrelated to the sector


Interesting !


----------



## Yenaro

kundikoi said:


> looks like the scrutiny has definitely increased on those who appear to try to game the system :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> the point is to attract *actual* internationally distinguished people, not those who try to appear like them


Seems you are judging people now! aren't you an undercover CO :eyebrows:

There are some people here who already got their UID and 858 /or 124 visa while they are recent PhD candidates or 1st year / 2nd year PhD students & recent master graduate with just little few publications and some of them just got it with few conferences. . .

Stop dragging the discussion to a judgmental side !

Distinguished genuine profiles deserve invitations . .


----------



## kulmara

Mr Kundikoi.

I heared abt this guy. And he really alwats try to be a PM of GTI. Who really dont know the fact.

Rest people with PhD always have a high dis talent. Which he dont understand
Well better people talk about something else.

Ignore...


----------



## Coco Hana

kulmara said:


> I have discussed with many people in Singapore. I heared that the lady Cecilia have some issues.
> 
> Anyways. Please be advice me some lawyer.
> How to get nominator from ACS. does it works.
> 
> If I re apply what will be the circumstances. What will be the outcome.
> 
> I am sad and want to proceed it again. Plz send me some high agent. Help


Please find a job in your sector then apply again.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi Kulmara,

I know having a job (or offer) in the target sector is not an criteria for recent graduates. But it seems that the GTOs are looking for more (other than publications and awards) and considering the increasing interests in this program it's not totally unexpected. You can see form Bayleaf's survey that there so many applicants with outstanding track record and are already employed in their target sector haven't got their UIDs yet. 

I would suggest you to get a job (or offer) in your target sector and apply again. You will have very high chance to get the UID then. If you re-apply without any significant change in your profile it might lead to another rejection. 

Good luck


----------



## MYS01

” To express interest for priority processing within the program, a candidate will be highly skilled in one of the seven target sectors and be able to command a salary that meets the high income threshold or be a highly graded recent PhD or Masters Graduates.” 

From the above there cab be 3 sort of cases/categories 
1. Target Sector + threshold salary 
2. Target Sector + highly graded *recent* PhD 
3. Target sector + Master

Not sure why they have rejected your EOI.. 

You can look out for registered MARA agent In below website 
https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## kulmara

MYS01 said:


> ” To express interest for priority processing within the program, a candidate will be highly skilled in one of the seven target sectors and be able to command a salary that meets the high income threshold or be a highly graded recent PhD or Masters Graduates.”
> 
> From the above there cab be 3 sort of cases/categories
> 1. Target Sector + threshold salary
> 2. Target Sector + highly graded *recent* PhD
> 3. Target sector + Master
> 
> Not sure why they have rejected your EOI..
> 
> You can look out for registered MARA agent In below website
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/



A lot of agents in the list.
which is best and suitable


----------



## RamB

How did you find your case officer name? What are additional documents that the CO requested?


----------



## vicki_7

RamB said:


> How did you find your case officer name? What are additional documents that the CO requested?


I think they send their names when requesting additional documents. But I am not pretty sure.


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys, Need some advise on the additional documents asked by EOI office. 

1. Reference letters from past employers to show high calibre and industry work experience.

2. Provide work references from your current and past employers in relation to the positions you held? The references should detail information on your salary, your key responsibilities/projects, and whether you were in a senior/lead research role.

How can I get them?? 
Do I need for all the companies I worked for??
Also, Do they need to be on Stamp paper??


----------



## kulmara

RamB said:


> How did you find your case officer name? What are additional documents that the CO requested?




CO always send email by their name. 
I was even in contact with her from LinkedIn and Phone call. 

To All, I will not answer any more question. Because here people just ask who was CO, whats your profile and how u r rejected. No other advice and positive feed back. People like KDK are here name like an insect. I am afraid after people start asking what she wear, what her size etc.


----------



## small munene

Verily, verily the program is getting tougher. Trust me the first candidates were lucky and many had weaker profiles (but still outstanding). But this is normal for such projects, anyway. I hope everyone realises that? And make your cases stronger.


----------



## kulmara

how to make case stronger. I am being rejected with n o solid reason. just contact worh MARA.... they dont belive that my application is rejected.... 

F*** to my CO Cecilia..


----------



## small munene

kulmara said:


> RamB said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find your case officer name? What are additional documents that the CO requested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO always send email by their name.
> I was even in contact with her from LinkedIn and Phone call.
> 
> To All, I will not answer any more question. Because here people just ask who was CO, whats your profile and how u r rejected. No other advice and positive feed back. People like KDK are here name like an insect. I am afraid after people start asking what she wear, what her size etc.
Click to expand...

Please, give it a wait. Improve your profile and apply not throught singapore but directly through the DHA form next time. Seems singapore office is biased and might be receiving very many quality candidates


----------



## small munene

kulmara said:


> how to make case stronger. I am being rejected with n o solid reason. just contact worh MARA.... they dont belive that my application is rejected....
> 
> F*** to my CO Cecilia..


Look at the weak points of your profile not strong points. You dont have job offer or earning above 153K. What if you worked on that.? Anyway i still believe you have a better profile than many who got accepted previously. Though, i have to say the recently accepted stream of people have been very excellent. Also your target sector if IT and Comp based, seems it has many EOIs and COs no longer want more except extraordinary.


----------



## kulmara

not only biased... but she ecen keep asking many questions. 

4 time RFI.... provides all. plus I dont apply through Singapore.. by the way there is no option either to choose Singapore or DHA.....


I dont know how my application gone to SINGAPORE


----------



## kulmara

Guys, All you dont understand is that getting joboffer while offshore is not possible....


----------



## kulmara

Also I have seen the profile of Dr.___________ (GTI) here... 

His profile is same and he also got declined today... I definately said F*** to Singapore and CC


----------



## gtisp2020

kulmara said:


> Guys, All you dont understand is that getting joboffer while offshore is not possible....


You can try to get a local job in your target sector and then apply again. I think there is no way to avoid Singapore office, because I guess they send the offshore EOIs to the GTI office closest to the region the applicant is currently residing (as you are currently living in Malaysia, they will always send the EOI to the Singapore office).

I don't know whether you can appeal against CO's decision. Others might have an idea.


----------



## kundikoi

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, Need some advise on the additional documents asked by EOI office.
> 
> 1. Reference letters from past employers to show high calibre and industry work experience.
> 
> 2. Provide work references from your current and past employers in relation to the positions you held? The references should detail information on your salary, your key responsibilities/projects, and whether you were in a senior/lead research role.
> 
> How can I get them??


Uhm, by asking the current and past employers? Relevant HR depts?



apundhir said:


> Do I need for all the companies I worked for??


What do *you* think? And how are *we* supposed to make a judgment without knowing who you worked for, when, and how (please don’t consider this as an invite to spill your life story though) 


apundhir said:


> Also, Do they need to be on Stamp paper??


Again - what do *you* think? Does *your* visa grant need to be on some sort of formal / legit paper?


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> Anyway i still believe you have a better profile than many who got accepted previously.


Rofl - name one


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Profile is like this is selected from Singapore. Profile have to be extremely outstanding for offshore

Congratulations to Dr Hossein Nejati, co-founder & CTO of KroniKare Pte Ltd who has been awarded Singapore’s IPOS Innovation for Humanity Award 2020. The award this year recognises the efforts of Singaporean companies in their joint fight against COVID-19. Hossein was a #globaltalentvisa recipient and we look forward to supporting him expand his business to 🇦🇺 shortly. View the list of outstanding innovations at https://lnkd.in/gGj9_6E #medtech


----------



## MN8

*PCC and Health Check questions*



completenonsensewhat said:


> Did they ask you for a Indian PCC separately? My S56 just had two bullet points, one was the AFP and the other one was the Medical.


Hi Guys,

I am offshore. Applying for 124 GTI visa. Appreciate if you could help with a few questions I have.

I have lived 9 years and my spouse 8 years outside of our native country. We have a child who is 6 years of age, born and bred outside of our native country.

After applying visa, I got a s56 request from CO. Which mentions only our current countries for PCC. By rule, they should have asked our native country PCC as well (10 years rule)? Should i interpret this as we need ONLY current country PCC?

Another point. When I applied the visa in immi portal, I got Health check email for all three of us. But the s56 checklist from CO mentions and provides health exam form for me and wife only. No mention of child's health exam. Should i take this as ONLY adult's (two of us) health check is needed?

Thanks very much for reading.


----------



## small munene

MN8 said:


> completenonsensewhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask you for a Indian PCC separately? My S56 just had two bullet points, one was the AFP and the other one was the Medical.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am offshore. Applying for 124 GTI visa. Appreciate if you could help with a few questions I have.
> 
> I have lived 9 years and my spouse 8 years outside of our native country. We have a child who is 6 years of age, born and bred outside of our native country.
> 
> After applying visa, I got a s56 request from CO. Which mentions only our current countries for PCC. By rule, they should have asked our native country PCC as well (10 years rule)? Should i interpret this as we need ONLY current country PCC?
> 
> Another point. When I applied the visa in immi portal, I got Health check email for all three of us. But the s56 checklist from CO mentions and provides health exam form for me and wife only. No mention of child's health exam. Should i take this as ONLY adult's (two of us) health check is needed?
> 
> Thanks very much for reading.
Click to expand...

Do medicals for all of you. But for PCC, supply only the requested. Goodluck.

And, I repeat, if you have any query related to unclear info, contact the CO, always!! 

Cheers
Munene


----------



## chigozie2040

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am offshore. Applying for 124 GTI visa. Appreciate if you could help with a few questions I have.
> 
> I have lived 9 years and my spouse 8 years outside of our native country. We have a child who is 6 years of age, born and bred outside of our native country.
> 
> After applying visa, I got a s56 request from CO. Which mentions only our current countries for PCC. By rule, they should have asked our native country PCC as well (10 years rule)? Should i interpret this as we need ONLY current country PCC?
> 
> Another point. When I applied the visa in immi portal, I got Health check email for all three of us. But the s56 checklist from CO mentions and provides health exam form for me and wife only. No mention of child's health exam. Should i take this as ONLY adult's (two of us) health check is needed?
> 
> Thanks very much for reading.



Hello, I'm also offshore applying for the 124 visa after receiving my UID, please kindly guide me on how to start my application. i have created immiaccount, and I clicked on advanced application, what should I fill as my reference number? Please guide me. Thanks


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Hello All,

I have 12+ Years of Experience in IT field including India and United Sates.

Currently in states.

Diversified profile:

Mobile App Development - 4 years

IOT , Big Data and Data Science - 8 Years

Working with fortune 100 financial firms since 2014.

Internationally recognised Certifications
Company and client appreciations
Awards from Client and Company
BE - Computer Science Engineering 
Salary threshold - job offer usa 



Please advise me

Whether I am applicable to GTI or Not ? if Yes 

which Sector (Fin Tech or ICT) to select?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blessed2018

Hi All,

Is there any way to find a nominator for a candidate working in Advance Manufacturing and ICT Sector.

Candidate has an experience of Leading a High Technology Project in Optical Fiber, RIC and Vertical Axial Deposition. 

I know there is a community like ACS which support Computer Science Candidates. Do we have any which can evaluate and nominate Advance Manufacturing and ICT candidates .


----------



## kishanhabib

chigozie2040 said:


> Hello, I'm also offshore applying for the 124 visa after receiving my UID, please kindly guide me on how to start my application. i have created immiaccount, and I clicked on advanced application, what should I fill as my reference number? Please guide me. Thanks


When did you file EOI for 124, and when did you get the UID ?


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kulmara said:


> I have discussed with many people in Singapore. I heared that the lady Cecilia have some issues.
> 
> Anyways. Please be advice me some lawyer.
> How to get nominator from ACS. does it works.
> 
> If I re apply what will be the circumstances. What will be the outcome.
> 
> I am sad and want to proceed it again. Plz send me some high agent. Help


Hi!

Talk to these folks : Jordan Tew. They seem to know a thing or two about this process. Though I only have consultation experience with them. It will be expensive to say the least.

Also, go over your profile and application details with them.... there can be gaps that you may have missed. For instance, salary one.


----------



## CarsonSONG

I received s56 Request for Health Examinations.
I did it last week and now the medical status is "Health Clearance provided". Do I need to email to CO to inform them? I remember someone said in the forum that sending an email would speed up the process.
If so, which address should I send it to? Is “[email protected]” ? (s56 is sent to me by this email)
Thank you for help.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> I don't know whether you can appeal against CO's decision. Others might have an idea.


can't appeal an EOI decision



blessed2018 said:


> I know there is a community like ACS which support Computer Science Candidates. Do we have any which can evaluate and nominate Advance Manufacturing and ICT candidates .


There is no such priority field as Advanced Manufacturing and ICT - why would there be a community to evaluate and nominate for it 



chigozie2040 said:


> Hello, I'm also offshore applying for the 124 visa after receiving my UID, please kindly guide me on how to start my application. i have created immiaccount, and I clicked on advanced application, what should I fill as my reference number? Please guide me. Thanks


@munene I take it back, this one is the example I was looking for :juggle:



CarsonSONG said:


> If so, which address should I send it to?


yep that's the one


----------



## ExpatCailin

CarsonSONG said:


> I received s56 Request for Health Examinations.
> I did it last week and now the medical status is "Health Clearance provided". Do I need to email to CO to inform them? I remember someone said in the forum that sending an email would speed up the process.
> If so, which address should I send it to? Is “[email protected]” ? (s56 is sent to me by this email)
> Thank you for help.


I was one of the people who sent an email to the address from which the s56 request was sent, letting them know that I had uploaded all the requested documents and that my medical clearance had been provided. They sent through the grant notifications a few hours later.


----------



## MN8

chigozie2040 said:


> Hello, I'm also offshore applying for the 124 visa after receiving my UID, please kindly guide me on how to start my application. i have created immiaccount, and I clicked on advanced application, what should I fill as my reference number? Please guide me. Thanks


Hi. Your global talent unique identifier i.e. Your UID would is the invitation reference identifier of your 124 visa application. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vrmill

Hello all,

I submitted mt EoI on 9th of July.

Mining and Energy
Last semester PhD candidate at the best institute in my area (on-shore)
Prestigous scholarship (living stipend+private OSHC for all family) and top-up plus tuition fee offset
Multiple international awards/prizes/bursaries
Master of Sceince from a internationally well-known university in the sector (comminution)
+10 years of experience
A couple of research papers (not so many)
A very well-known nominator from mining industry.

I have received a job offer from my university as a researcher (unfortunately below the threshold, even my A/Prof cannot reach the threshold). I will send the job offer via email to them.

Good luck to everyone.

Yes, I have already filled out the survey.


----------



## kishanhabib

vrmill said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted mt EoI on 9th of July.
> 
> Mining and Energy
> Last semester PhD candidate at the best institute in my area (on-shore)
> Prestigous scholarship (living stipend+private OSHC for all family) and top-up plus tuition fee offset
> Multiple international awards/prizes/bursaries
> Master of Sceince from a internationally well-known university in the sector (comminution)
> +10 years of experience
> A couple of research papers (not so many)
> A very well-known nominator from mining industry.
> 
> I have received a job offer from my university as a researcher (unfortunately below the threshold, even my A/Prof cannot reach the threshold). I will send the job offer via email to them.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Yes, I have already filled out the survey.



Did you receive UID ?


----------



## vrmill

kishanhabib said:


> Did you receive UID ?


Nope. I haven't heard anything, yet.


----------



## bappa_tumsat

GTI program is going to exist for some more time, according to Population Minister Alan Tudge


----------



## bappa_tumsat

Australia to target 'super talent' in post-COVID-19 migration push (https://www.afr.com/politics/federa...-post-covid-19-migration-push-20200828-p55q5z) :clap2:


----------



## blessed2018

kundikoi said:


> can't appeal an EOI decision
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such priority field as Advanced Manufacturing and ICT - why would there be a community to evaluate and nominate for it
> 
> 
> 
> @munene I take it back, this one is the example I was looking for :juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> yep that's the one


I saw Global Talent Form there is a target sector. 'Space and Advanced Manufacturing'

Is it possible to find a nominator in this field.


----------



## small munene

blessed2018 said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't appeal an EOI decision
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such priority field as Advanced Manufacturing and ICT - why would there be a community to evaluate and nominate for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @munene I take it back, this one is the example I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep that's the one
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Global Talent Form there is a target sector. 'Space and Advanced Manufacturing'
> 
> Is it possible to find a nominator in this field.
Click to expand...

I believe it is possible. The answer is yes!!!!


----------



## jkshah

kundikoi said:


> highly depends on one's definition of "international" doesn't it (as well as their recency and and one's ability to provide legit documentary evidence for each one). Couldn't one TED Fellowship trump 20 of those awards quite easily - it's not about the quantity, but quality really.
> 
> Besides, a PhD in a targeted sector is kinda useless if one isn't working in the said sector, or working "odd jobs" unrelated to the sector


Definitely, you have no idea about the processing time of a good journal articles. On an average it takes 7-8 months to get one article published if you are lucky enough to get minor revisions. Otherwise 1 year is the standard time to get published in a good journal.

The number of articles also depends on the area you are working on. In numerical/ mathematical research, it relatively quicker to generate new results and validate your new ideas.

However, if your work involves doing experiments/ data gathering from sites (especially case studies), pace of progress depends on hundred of factors such as taking permission from relevant authorities, going through required trainings, involvement of relevant technicians etc. Therefore, even if you have 1-1.5 paper per year its more than enough. In bio tech side (more into multidisciplinary side), people spend 2-3 years to get one high quality paper. So saying 20 papers/ awards (if you mean papers) is easy, please rethink.

If someone has 20 publications (journals+conferences) by the end of their PhD (usually 3.5-4 years), it way more than enough.

Someone with this much qualification can easily end up in a post doc position for a salary of 100K anywhere in the world. However, COVID has definitely limited the scope of getting relevant jobs.


----------



## yamsaniarun

Hi,

Is there limit for the number of visas granted for Distinguished Visa 124.

Is it still a good time to submit the application by end of September?


----------



## wajiwala

yamsaniarun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there limit for the number of visas granted for Distinguished Visa 124.
> 
> Is it still a good time to submit the application by end of September?


For sure, applications are open


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> I believe it is possible. The answer is yes!!!!


I second that answer :clap2:




jkshah said:


> Definitely, you have no idea about the processing time of a good journal articles. On an average it takes 7-8 months to get one article published if you are lucky enough to get minor revisions. Otherwise 1 year is the standard time to get published in a good journal.
> 
> The number of articles also depends on the area you are working on. In numerical/ mathematical research, it relatively quicker to generate new results and validate your new ideas.
> 
> However, if your work involves doing experiments/ data gathering from sites (especially case studies), pace of progress depends on hundred of factors such as taking permission from relevant authorities, going through required trainings, involvement of relevant technicians etc. Therefore, even if you have 1-1.5 paper per year its more than enough. In bio tech side (more into multidisciplinary side), people spend 2-3 years to get one high quality paper.


mate, I think you got the wrong forum here. This one is about GTIP, not some procedural minutiae around getting higher degrees and publications. 



jkshah said:


> So saying 20 papers/ awards (if you mean papers) is easy, please rethink.


where exactly did I say that? 



jkshah said:


> If someone has 20 publications (journals+conferences) by the end of their PhD (usually 3.5-4 years), it way more than enough.


more than enough to get their PhD - sure. enough to qualify for GTIP - potentially, but not a sure thing by a long shot (maybe 25-30% chances at best, depending on a lot of other factors). 



jkshah said:


> Someone with this much qualification can easily end up in a post doc position for a salary of 100K anywhere in the world.


if you say so - certainly not in Australia and not via GTIP though  (except of course, for some 1,000 cases which are mixed with distinguished Master's grads)

Also, just for your info, there are ~10,000 PhD graduates in Australia alone (source). Certainly not all of them are "highly distinguished", regardless of the minutiae on how they got there and when.


----------



## jkshah

Out of those 10000 how many are there in the relevant sector? How many among them international students? My best guess barely <1000. The doc hardly mention any figure like this. so its very vague to assume anything based on just one report. 

On an average, in my experience 2 published papers before submitting their thesis is a typical standard in science & engineering. 

So if someone is a recent PhD graduate with some scholarship + some good papers + add ons like patent + awards etc. and currently active in one of the seven sectors in last 2 years. its a pretty good profile.

otherwise DoHA wouldn't have asked PhDs in their last 6 months to apply. Only handful will be having anything more than the above mentioned profile who are freshly finishing their PhDs. 

Otherwise I have no idea how GTOs are accessing a PhD profile. Its definitely unfair then if some with 20+ awards gets rejected and others hardly 2-3 papers have aleady got their PR Visas.


GTO needs to have some standard baselines to reject applications then.


----------



## small munene

jkshah said:


> Out of those 10000 how many are there in the relevant sector? How many among them international students? My best guess barely <1000. The doc hardly mention any figure like this. so its very vague to assume anything based on just one report.
> 
> On an average, in my experience 2 published papers before submitting their thesis is a typical standard in science & engineering.
> 
> So if someone is a recent PhD graduate with some scholarship + some good papers + add ons like patent + awards etc. and currently active in one of the seven sectors in last 2 years. its a pretty good profile.
> 
> otherwise DoHA wouldn't have asked PhDs in their last 6 months to apply. Only handful will be having anything more than the above mentioned profile who are freshly finishing their PhDs.
> 
> Otherwise I have no idea how GTOs are accessing a PhD profile. Its definitely unfair then if some with 20+ awards gets rejected and others hardly 2-3 papers have aleady got their PR Visas.
> 
> 
> GTO needs to have some standard baselines to reject applications then.


I concur with the arguments. However, i have to stress that the GTI program is getting complex and elevated. Why? Many good applications coming in. It is possible some early applicants were lucky. System is getting crowded. The DHA has more good applications flowing in. 

This might also affect visa applications. We might see Visa rejections in coming months. Just saying.........

Because i have seen some people earlier who got UIDs but cannot even write “why they are distiguished” or even start an application.....


Also, have you guys realised that offshore candidates’ profiles are quite better than onshore candidates. Almost onshores are 80% recent PhD or masters and earning below 153K. But makes more sense, they arleady have a life here and can manage easily unlike offshore who if not good enough, or rich enough might find problems settling here. 

Disclaimer: All posts are personal. I can change my opinions any time😃😃


----------



## kundikoi

jkshah said:


> Out of those 10000 how many are there in the relevant sector? How many among them international students? My best guess barely <1000. The doc hardly mention any figure like this. so its very vague to assume anything based on just one report.


There were no assumptions anywhere - a mere fact that not every PhD graduate is “highly distinguished” and qualifiable for GTIP. None of your questions or guesses change that fact.



jkshah said:


> So if someone is a recent PhD graduate with some scholarship + some good papers + add ons like patent + awards etc. and currently active in one of the seven sectors in last 2 years. its a pretty good profile.


Sure - ‘pretty good’ ain’t good enough for GTIP though. 



jkshah said:


> Otherwise I have no idea how GTOs are accessing a PhD profile. Its definitely unfair then if some with 20+ awards gets rejected and others hardly 2-3 papers have aleady got their PR Visas.


You can definitely get some idea by reading this whole thread and the selection criteria on the official GTIP website. You’ll notice that the number of awards or papers is nowhere to be found there, I’m not sure why you’re so caught up about this point. 



jkshah said:


> GTO needs to have some standard baselines to reject applications then.


No they don’t - you might want to educate yourself about how visa applications work. May I also suggest perhaps reorienting yourself to Canada instead?


----------



## hasan09007

Hi, I applied for subclass 124 visa (i.e. Offshore). About a week now, since I paid the VAC 2 for my wife. The payment is gone through and i have also uploaded the receipt. Now the status is showing "further assessment" in ImmiAccount. 

Do anyone know, how long usually it takes to get the decision after VAC 2? 

Also is there any case of rejection after VAC 2 payment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkshah

kundikoi said:


> There were no assumptions anywhere - a mere fact that not every PhD graduate is “highly distinguished” and qualifiable for GTIP. None of your questions or guesses change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - ‘pretty good’ ain’t good enough for GTIP though.
> 
> 
> You can definitely get some idea by reading this whole thread and the selection criteria on the official GTIP website. You’ll notice that the number of awards or papers is nowhere to be found there, I’m not sure why you’re so caught up about this point.
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t - you might want to educate yourself about how visa applications work. May I also suggest perhaps reorienting yourself to Canada instead?



In short, all PhD thesis are not the same. Some are definitely more impactful than the others and that can be judged on the basis of relevant grants/ awards/ publications/ patent only (which definitely differs for every individual). There is no other way a GTO can access a PhD candidate's profile other than the above mentioned factors mentioned on a CV.

In the end, all EOI decisions are subjective to the officer's expertise. So getting your UID or PR VISA is all one's luck (depends on the GTOs relevant expertise) + Hardwork in the end.

I think we can stop this ongoing discussion here. We have different opinions on this matter and I respect that.

Thanks!!!


----------



## vicki_7

hasan09007 said:


> Hi, I applied for subclass 124 visa (i.e. Offshore). About a week now, since I paid the VAC 2 for my wife. The payment is gone through and i have also uploaded the receipt. Now the status is showing "further assessment" in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Do anyone know, how long usually it takes to get the decision after VAC 2?
> 
> Also is there any case of rejection after VAC 2 payment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Usually you will be granted the visa soon. Could you briefly share your profile? Thanks 😊


----------



## blessed2018

small munene said:


> I believe it is possible. The answer is yes!!!!


Looks like i need to rephrase my question.

Can anyone in this group who is in the same field can nominate or if anyone know any association like ACS which can provide the nomination.


----------



## raxataxa

Just my thought- I have been waiting for almost 2.5 months without a UID. Whenever I update a new document, the CO?? replies saying we have received your document and have added it to your file. I am not sure whoever replies is my CO. I don't even think my file has been opened yet. Else, I would be receiving a UID/ request for further docs /rejection. But nada. Instead of waiting for a UID, is it sensible to go through the usual path- do PTE- get 8, do skill assessment, etc and lodge an EOI through 189?


----------



## NB

raxataxa said:


> Just my thought- I have been waiting for almost 2.5 months without a UID. Whenever I update a new document, the CO?? replies saying we have received your document and have added it to your file. I am not sure whoever replies is my CO. I don't even think my file has been opened yet. Else, I would be receiving a UID/ request for further docs /rejection. But nada. Instead of waiting for a UID, is it sensible to go through the usual path- do PTE- get 8, do skill assessment, etc and lodge an EOI through 189?


Do a realistic estimate of the points you are likely to get
Anything less then 90, the chances of getting an invite is extremely low unless you are in a healthcare related field

Cheers


----------



## hungrydaze

raxataxa said:


> Just my thought- I have been waiting for almost 2.5 months without a UID. Whenever I update a new document, the CO?? replies saying we have received your document and have added it to your file. I am not sure whoever replies is my CO. I don't even think my file has been opened yet. Else, I would be receiving a UID/ request for further docs /rejection. But nada. Instead of waiting for a UID, is it sensible to go through the usual path- do PTE- get 8, do skill assessment, etc and lodge an EOI through 189?


How did you update a document? Can you explain this please? Is it a certain procedure to email them (like mentioning your name?) and they will add the extra files to your case? 

In case, yes, you might have more evidence? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raxataxa

hungrydaze said:


> How did you update a document? Can you explain this please? Is it a certain procedure to email them (like mentioning your name?) and they will add the extra files to your case?
> 
> In case, yes, you might have more evidence?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes. I give them my name, EOI launch date and passport number. Said that, I am not sure about the usual process of sending them emails.

My sample email looks like this:
Subject: Request for document update
Dear xx (visa officer or if you know who replies your emails- write that person's name),
This is xx xx. I lodged an EOI for the 858 global talent visa (EOI lodge date: xx/xx/xx). My passport number is xx.

Will you please update the attached document to my file? The document is related to ...........

Many thanks in advance.

Best regards,
xx


----------



## raxataxa

NB said:


> Do a realistic estimate of the points you are likely to get
> Anything less then 90, the chances of getting an invite is extremely low unless you are in a healthcare related field
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I agree. Not even 90 may be enough. But I am thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## kundikoi

blessed2018 said:


> Looks like i need to rephrase my question.
> 
> Can anyone in this group who is in the same field can nominate or if anyone know any association like ACS which can provide the nomination.


try AMTIL, but you'd also do well by reading Form 1000 and the specific questions it asks of the nominators. You'll be pretty hard pressed getting random forum or other mates to sign on to such statements.


----------



## blessed2018

kundikoi said:


> try AMTIL, but you'd also do well by reading Form 1000 and the specific questions it asks of the nominators. You'll be pretty hard pressed getting random forum or other mates to sign on to such statements.


I did read that Form 1000 perfectly and that was the reason i was looking for Association for nomination.

Thanks for AMTIL, Let me check with them.


----------



## Kangaroo2020

Hi Everyone,

Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant. 

Profile:
She is co founder of a tech company. 
I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids. 
Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA

Timeline:

Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17. 
Visa filed: Aug 5. 
S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.

This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Ghoshd

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


Congratulation!!

Could you please let me know what all document you submitted for status of nominator?

Thanks.


----------



## Kangaroo2020

Ghoshd said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> Could you please let me know what all document you submitted for status of nominator?
> 
> Thanks.


CV and reference letters from industry leaders.


----------



## Ghoshd

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Ghoshd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation!!
> 
> Could you please let me know what all document you submitted for status of nominator?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> CV and reference letters from industry leaders.
Click to expand...

Thank you for prompt response. 🙏


----------



## kundikoi

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


'grats mates! by how much did you exceed the FWHIT? :eyebrows::clap2::juggle:


----------



## Yenaro

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


Congrats
how many days it took to get the UID from the time you responded to request for more information?


----------



## Kangaroo2020

kundikoi said:


> 'grats mates! by how much did you exceed the FWHIT? :eyebrows::clap2::juggle:


Thanks mate. 

Haha! Exceeded by "this" much


----------



## Kangaroo2020

Yenaro said:


> Congrats
> how many days it took to get the UID from the time you responded to request for more information?


It was fairly quick. I would say 1-2 days.


----------



## Rishan1

I have received the UID and invitation to apply subclass 124. I am new to this how do you find nominator ? I have no contacts in Australia and I am in the ICT sector . How do we find a nominator ? Also do we need immigration lawyer to apply the visa or can do it on our own?


----------



## Rishan1

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


How to find nominator ? Can anyone related in my field file the form ?


----------



## Manal2015

How did you submit EOI without having a nominator? I think there is a question where you are asked to provide your nominator details. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Rishan1

I checked the box that currently I do not have nominator. There was no other question related to it. But my invitation letter does say I need a nominator to proceed with the application.


----------



## MYS01

@Rishan1 In your case you can seek ACS to help nominating you. If you don't mind spending money, yes, you can approach migration agent as they will also help you with the ACS process.

Could you please share your profile here? When you received your EOI?


----------



## MYS01

Sorry, when you submitted your EOI and received UID?


----------



## vicki_7

Rishan1 said:


> I have received the UID and invitation to apply subclass 124. I am new to this how do you find nominator ? I have no contacts in Australia and I am in the ICT sector . How do we find a nominator ? Also do we need immigration lawyer to apply the visa or can do it on our own?


Congratulations. What is your profile? When did you make an EOI?


----------



## Rishan1

MYS01 said:


> @Rishan1 In your case you can seek ACS to help nominating you. If you don't mind spending money, yes, you can approach migration agent as they will also help you with the ACS process.
> 
> Could you please share your profile here? When you received your EOI?


Is ACS the only way to get nomination ? They seem to have a process How long will they take to respond? 
I do not see information on Nomination process other than ACS on the web. Can we reach out to other organizations or individuals on LinkedIn ?

My EOI process was straight forward didn’t expect it to receive the UID so qucikly I was trying to still gather information. I submitted EOI in June first week and end of August I revived an email asking for more information regarding including my recent pay slips and reference letter from previous employer after sending those a week letter got an email with the invitation. I had uploaded all documents when I was submitting the EOI.


----------



## mssb0705

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


how did you reply to CO via email...I have also provided everything related to s56 documents on June 20th for my 124 visa from US but haven't heard anything back. Will appreciate if you could please confirm if you have just uploaded the document in the account and also sent an email to CO. Thanks!


----------



## jkshah

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


Can you please share the name of your global talent officer?


----------



## kishanhabib

A new type Global Business Talent is launched (https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ting-businesses-and-talent-to-Australia-.aspx)

I feel the Home Affairs is now concentrating more on the person with Business Talents that will create jobs in Australia. 

Individuals with PhD getting UID now is going to be more difficult... Just my feeling


----------



## jet_set_go

Kangaroo2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Visa grant received today. 124 - Offshore. My wife was the primary applicant.
> 
> Profile:
> She is co founder of a tech company.
> I am an investor in various tech startups and a serial entrepreneur. Family with 2 kids.
> Education: Wife: MBA from top Bschool in USA
> Myself: MS and MBA from top colleges in USA
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Contacted GTO on July 9 via LinkedIn. Received request for more information. Got UID on July 17.
> Visa filed: Aug 5.
> S56 - Requested for PCC, Marriage certificate and status of nominator on Aug 9.
> Submitted required documents and emailed the Case Officer on Sept 2 evening.
> Visa Grant Sept 3 morning.
> 
> This forum has been a lot of help. I am happy to answer any questions.


Congratulations! Could you please share, if possible, your current location ie country? Also, did you undergo Health checkup?


----------



## MYS01

@kishanhabib if at all GTI program is closed they will definitely update their website with relevant details. We don't have to assume anything!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

kishanhabib said:


> A new type Global Business Talent is launched (https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ting-businesses-and-talent-to-Australia-.aspx)
> 
> I feel the Home Affairs is now concentrating more on the person with Business Talents that will create jobs in Australia.
> 
> Individuals with PhD getting UID now is going to be more difficult... Just my feeling


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. This will enable entire businesses to move here. I think this is going to be really good for a lot of HK businesses who will look to move to access the Global markets. 

It's in addition to the GTI Visa, the only sectors covered here are Fintech, Advanced Manufacturing and Medtech afaik.


----------



## Tanzi

Hey folks, 

My visa grant came in today morning. 

Thank you to all the people here who support and provide info to help each other. 

Mine is offshore Fintech 
Applied mid july
UID end of July 
Appilcation submitted end of Aug 

All the best to everyone who is applying. 

Cheers


----------



## Manal2015

@Tanzi Congratulations!


----------



## darkknight2099

Tanzi said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My visa grant came in today morning.
> 
> Thank you to all the people here who support and provide info to help each other.
> 
> Mine is offshore Fintech
> Applied mid july
> UID end of July
> Appilcation submitted end of Aug
> 
> All the best to everyone who is applying.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations, would you please share your profile?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## jet_set_go

Tanzi said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My visa grant came in today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the people here who support and provide info to help each other.
> 
> Mine is offshore Fintech
> Applied mid july
> UID end of July
> Appilcation submitted end of Aug
> 
> All the best to everyone who is applying.
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations! This is real good news for offshore applicants.


----------



## zu897

Anyone who applied for an EOI in July or August and waiting for a response?


----------



## Manal2015

I have applied on 7th July (on shore) and still waiting.


----------



## zu897

Manal2015 said:


> I have applied on 7th July (on shore) and still waiting.


Seems like the processing has slowed since June or so, my colleague who had submitted his EOI on 2nd July is yet to hear back.


----------



## Nana689

Anyone got the rejection from GTI CO recently please share. Even though it is not happy to speak about, but it will help us to know the progression of assessing application from CO 😞


----------



## Kangaroo2020

mssb0705 said:


> how did you reply to CO via email...I have also provided everything related to s56 documents on June 20th for my 124 visa from US but haven't heard anything back. Will appreciate if you could please confirm if you have just uploaded the document in the account and also sent an email to CO. Thanks!


Replied on the same email from which we received the S56.


----------



## Kangaroo2020

jkshah said:


> Can you please share the name of your global talent officer?


No sorry, I dont feel comfortable sharing personal details. Happy to answer questions related to application and the process.


----------



## Kangaroo2020

jet_set_go said:


> Congratulations! Could you please share, if possible, your current location ie country? Also, did you undergo Health checkup?


Country: India
Health checkup was done at the registered health centres as mentioned on the immi website.


----------



## mssb0705

Anyone waiting for their final grant for more than 2 months after submitting all the documents?

Thanks!


----------



## Anna199

sage_004 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been reading about everyone's experience. Could someone help me if with my profile I should apply for Visa 858?
> 
> I graduated from an Australian University with a 3.9 GPA (Out of 4) with a Master's in IT with a specialization in AI(Data Science). I was working as a Research Assistant in the same field. I now have been working in the Data Science field for the past 1.5 years. I also teach data science as a casual at the university. I earn in the bracket ~150K per year. I have one research paper and I have my professor and my organization who is ready to nominate me. Also, I am onshore if I wasn't clear.
> 
> Any comments/feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi sage_004

Have you heard anything from them? I have very similar profile to you. 

Domain: Data Science
2 publications
Completed Masters in IT from Australian uni last year with 3.6 GPA 
Worked as a Research Assistant
Currently working as a Data Scientist
Worked on few R&D innovation projects
Taught an artificial intelligence subject at uni as a casual tutor. 

I applied my EOI on 21st August. I know its been only 2 weeks, was just curious about your case as I have similar profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal

Rishan1 said:


> I have received the UID and invitation to apply subclass 124. I am new to this how do you find nominator ? I have no contacts in Australia and I am in the ICT sector . How do we find a nominator ? Also do we need immigration lawyer to apply the visa or can do it on our own?


Congrats Rishan for the invite! 

Interesting to note that an ICT applicant like you received UID and invitation to apply without having a nominator. I too have a ICT background and no nominator. 

Can you please share your profile?


----------



## janjan17

Hi there,

I got my 858 visa granted. I am a PhD in the last 6 months in Space and Advanced Manufacturing sector. Here is my timeline
EOI submitted: 7 Jul 
UID received: 22 Jul
Visa lodged: 25 Jul
Medical: 3 Aug
Visa granted: 4 Sep
Good luck on your application!


----------



## Manal2015

@janjan17
Congratulations... can you share you profile please?


----------



## Manal2015

@janjan17
Would you mind sharing your profile... publications/awards etc?


----------



## janjan17

I have 3 high ranking international journal papers and 1 conference.


----------



## Manal2015

Which university? I have also submitted my EOI on 7th July but still waiting...


----------



## Nick1984

Hi, can somebody share me the format or template for letter of recommendation from nominator, and achievement proof ( which needs to be written in space provided on global contact form.
Regards


----------



## Sydneygirl_1905

Hi Dear friends

Does anyone here still wait from the beginning of June?
Do you think we still have a hope? Because I logged EOI on 8th June, almost 3 months already.


----------



## sage_004

Anna199 said:


> Hi sage_004
> 
> Have you heard anything from them? I have very similar profile to you.
> 
> Domain: Data Science
> 2 publications
> Completed Masters in IT from Australian uni last year with 3.6 GPA
> Worked as a Research Assistant
> Currently working as a Data Scientist
> Worked on few R&D innovation projects
> Taught an artificial intelligence subject at uni as a casual tutor.
> 
> I applied my EOI on 21st August. I know its been only 2 weeks, was just curious about your case as I have similar profile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Definitely your profile looks very similar to mine. I haven't heard back from them yet. I applied on 23rd July. With the looks of it, they are still processing applications from June at the moment.


----------



## Nana689

Answer a mail only takes them 2-3 minutes, but they let us wait hopelessly over 3 months without a notice. Waiting nervously is not good for all of us, but why treat us like that? Decide and send a mail is that difficult 😅 better we know the results soon. Or they want us to forget about the submitted application when the time goes by? haha


----------



## milkytins

sage_004 said:


> Anna199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sage_004
> 
> Have you heard anything from them? I have very similar profile to you.
> 
> Domain: Data Science
> 2 publications
> Completed Masters in IT from Australian uni last year with 3.6 GPA
> Worked as a Research Assistant
> Currently working as a Data Scientist
> Worked on few R&D innovation projects
> Taught an artificial intelligence subject at uni as a casual tutor.
> 
> I applied my EOI on 21st August. I know its been only 2 weeks, was just curious about your case as I have similar profile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Definitely your profile looks very similar to mine. I haven't heard back from them yet. I applied on 23rd July. With the looks of it, they are still processing applications from June at the moment.
Click to expand...

Have they finished with all May applications?
The processing is not First In First Out. We have seen August applications receiving UID.
It would have been good if they can do it monthly and reject applications that they don't want rather than keeping applicants waiting.
Anyways, we keep hope alive.


----------



## stalent2020




----------



## stalent2020

Nana689 said:


> Answer a mail only takes them 2-3 minutes, but they let us wait hopelessly over 3 months without a notice. Waiting nervously is not good for all of us, but why treat us like that? Decide and send a mail is that difficult 😅 better we know the results soon. Or they want us to forget about the submitted application when the time goes by? haha


May I know under which sector you have applied?


----------



## naumanrk

stalent2020 said:


> May I know under which sector you have applied?


they will let you know outcome of your EOI, you just have to wait. on their website they have clearly mentioned that "If your EOI is unsuccessful, you will be notified via email."


----------



## gtisp2020

stalent2020 said:


> Is there anyone from Medtec sector who is waiting for UID?


Yep, I'm from MedTech sector and waiting for UID.


----------



## jkshah

janjan17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got my 858 visa granted. I am a PhD in the last 6 months in Space and Advanced Manufacturing sector. Here is my timeline
> EOI submitted: 7 Jul
> UID received: 22 Jul
> Visa lodged: 25 Jul
> Medical: 3 Aug
> Visa granted: 4 Sep
> Good luck on your application!



Congratulations....

I have also applied in the same sector on 2nd June. I am also in last 6 months of my PhD with 7 journal + conference publications in last 2 years. Have best masters thesis award + Full scholarship award. Nominator: Dean of South East Asia in Australia.

Still waiting for the decision on EOI.

It seems that the processing time depends totally on the GTOs speed of assessing the profile.

Its kind of random..


----------



## MN8

*s56 docs upload acknowledgement*

Dear All,

Through S56 request, the CO asked for Form 80, PCC and Health check docs. I have uploaded Form 80 and PCC in the immi portal. Health check is scheduled this week, I understand that the results will be directly sent to the department. Given this, can I click on the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button at this point?

Cheers


----------



## Mowgali

apundhir said:


> I am with Masters in ML and have applied for EOI on 9th Aug. Not sure how long does it takes.


Hey Mate,

Any update regarding your UID? its been a month.


----------



## kiranrmahale

Hello All, 

I am finished my PhD in June 2020 From USQ Queensland under Renewable Energy with 2 conference abstract and 6 paper submitted to journals. I have submitted my EOI on 17th June 2020. I am currently working as Visitng reserach fellow at one of the Universities in Brisbanes in same field of studies (Renewable Energy). Dose any one have idea about the current timeline for application.


----------



## martin89

Hey guys, does anyone know where the subclass 124 is assessed in Europe?


----------



## small munene

martin89 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know where the subclass 124 is assessed in Europe?


Just use online resources. You wont get any physical location in this COVID-19. If you require UID follow DOHA website. If you need 124 Visa. Apply through Immi. Any extra help... read this forum.

Good luck


----------



## small munene

kiranrmahale said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am finished my PhD in June 2020 From USQ Queensland under Renewable Energy with 2 conference abstract and 6 paper submitted to journals. I have submitted my EOI on 17th June 2020. I am currently working as Visitng reserach fellow at one of the Universities in Brisbanes in same field of studies (Renewable Energy). Dose any one have idea about the current timeline for application.


Your question appears to be exactly similar to like other 100 plus questions here. Please read the forum content.


----------



## small munene

MN8 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Through S56 request, the CO asked for Form 80, PCC and Health check docs. I have uploaded Form 80 and PCC in the immi portal. Health check is scheduled this week, I understand that the results will be directly sent to the department. Given this, can I click on the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button at this point?
> 
> Cheers


Press the button once medical is done.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone,

I have a confusion, in the application on immiaccount, I have added my parents and in-laws details as non- accompanying family members, so do i need to provide their documents as well? Like birth certificate etc, if so what all should i submit? Also, to attach documents it just asks for me and my partners documents, so where should I attach my parents docs?

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi,
I am onshore PhD 2nd year candidate, going to submit EOI in advanced manufacturing. I need to prove High income threshold condition but there are hardly any advertisements I could find in the range of FWHIT online. Could anyone pls give me a favor by telling some adds regarding advanced manufacturing or what you guys have used ?

Thanks!


----------



## bappa_tumsat

Three months completed after the EOI submission. It seems that the DoHA is waiting for the budget announcement on October 6, 2020. After allocating the number for 2020-21 GTI program, the process could be faster...


----------



## gtisp2020

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a confusion, in the application on immiaccount, I have added my parents and in-laws details as non- accompanying family members, so do i need to provide their documents as well? Like birth certificate etc, if so what all should i submit? Also, to attach documents it just asks for me and my partners documents, so where should I attach my parents docs?
> 
> Thanks.


I think you don't need to submit any document for your non-accompanying family members.


----------



## raxataxa

gtisp2020 said:


> Yep, I'm from MedTech sector and waiting for UID.


Waiting for like 2.5 months back.


----------



## stalent2020

raxataxa said:


> Waiting for like 2.5 months back.



May I now if you are offshore or onshore?


----------



## stalent2020




----------



## small munene

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I am onshore PhD 2nd year candidate, going to submit EOI in advanced manufacturing. I need to prove High income threshold condition but there are hardly any advertisements I could find in the range of FWHIT online. Could anyone pls give me a favor by telling some adds regarding advanced manufacturing or what you guys have used ?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you checked Seek. But i believe the the DoHA know that the target sectors can achieve the high income. Your role is to show that you yourself can. The qualifications, experience you have and job offers can do that. 

May be iam wrong!!!!


----------



## small munene

stalent2020 said:


> guys, is there any possibility to send them my updated CV and Cover letter?
> Because after submitting my EOI, CV and cover letter, 2 of my papers were published just recently.
> Also my cover letter in that time was not complete enough.
> So I am wondering if I can send them through email?


Someone here said it’s possible!


----------



## gtisp2020

stalent2020 said:


> guys, is there any possibility to send them my updated CV and Cover letter?
> Because after submitting my EOI, CV and cover letter, 2 of my papers were published just recently.
> Also my cover letter in that time was not complete enough.
> So I am wondering if I can send them through email?


Send your documents to [email protected]


----------



## stalent2020

gtisp2020 said:


> Send your documents to [email protected]


Thanks guys.
I will send them asap.


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi guys,

I am a PhD Chemistry researcher applying in advanced manufacturing sector but I am not sure what occupation should I write. Is it academic & Research? Pls suggest me?

Thanks!


----------



## gtisp2020

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a PhD Chemistry researcher applying in advanced manufacturing sector but I am not sure what occupation should I write. Is it academic & Research? Pls suggest me?
> 
> Thanks!


I think PhD candidate is appropriate


----------



## Sunbae

Hello Guys,

Just now received an email from CO Linda, that my EOI has been rejected due to not having substantial visa. Currently, I am on Bridging Visa due to 485 application in progress. It's sad that I applied for 485 in August 2020 and had to wait such a long due to newborn. 
I did submit my EOI on 25th June.


----------



## Manal2015

@Sunbae sorry about the rejection but same thing has happened to other folks but You can apply again once you get your visa. Would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## gtisp2020

Sunbae said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just now received an email from CO Linda, that my EOI has been rejected due to not having substantial visa. Currently, I am on Bridging Visa due to 485 application in progress. It's sad that I applied for 485 in August 2020 and had to wait such a long due to newborn.
> I did submit my EOI on 25th June.


Same thing happened to me (coincidentally same CO). But I know earlier some people got their UIDs while on a bridging visa. In my case, 485 was approved just few days after this rejection (you can imagine how unlucky I was). You can submit another EOI once your 485 has been approved. Good luck!


----------



## Sunbae

Manal2015 said:


> @Sunbae sorry about the rejection but same thing has happened to other folks but You can apply again once you get your visa. Would you mind sharing your profile?





gtisp2020 said:


> Sunbae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just now received an email from CO Linda, that my EOI has been rejected due to not having substantial visa. Currently, I am on Bridging Visa due to 485 application in progress. It's sad that I applied for 485 in August 2020 and had to wait such a long due to newborn.
> I did submit my EOI on 25th June.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me (coincidentally same CO). In my case, 485 was approved
> just a couple of days after this rejection (you can imagine how unlucky I was). You can submit another EOI once your 485 has been approved. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks Manal 2015 & gtisp2020 for your message. Yes, I can apply once I receive my 485 visa grant. It seems that if other applications in June have not received any reply means I guess they are trying to sort out applications. In this case, who are on Bridging Visa should be first target. So that they won't't get more time to covert bridging visa into substantial visa.

Anyways, about my profile:

PhD in Energy, graduated in 2019.
3 first tire journals published
4 conference proceedings published
1 international patent filed
Scholarships for Master's and PhD
Plenty of national and international awards during PhD
Received ARENA Grant to commercialize the patent
Currently working in same field but salary is under 100k.

Hope this profile is suitable for next rounds if I reapply.


----------



## gtisp2020

Sunbae said:


> Thanks Manal 2015 & gtisp2020 for your message. Yes, I can apply once I receive my 485 visa grant. It seems that if other applications in June have not received any reply means I guess they are trying to sort out applications. In this case, who are on Bridging Visa should be first target. So that they won't't get more time to covert bridging visa into substantial visa.
> 
> Anyways, about my profile:
> 
> PhD in Energy, graduated in 2019.
> 3 first tire journals published
> 4 conference proceedings published
> 1 international patent filed
> Scholarships for Master's and PhD
> Plenty of national and international awards during PhD
> Received ARENA Grant to commercialize the patent
> Currently working in same field but salary is under 100k.
> 
> Hope this profile is suitable for next rounds if I reapply.


Let's think positively mate. We might be very close to getting UIDs but kicked out at the final stage. :confused2:

Anyway, you profile looks impressive and should get through when you reapply.


----------



## Bryan_Ch

gtisp2020 said:


> Same thing happened to me (coincidentally same CO). But I know earlier some people got their UIDs while on a bridging visa. In my case, 485 was approved just few days after this rejection (you can imagine how unlucky I was). You can submit another EOI once your 485 has been approved. Good luck!


Hi, I am on the same boat.
I am waiting for my student 500 visa for more than five month (PhD visa), and I am on the bridging visa. I just got my EOI rejection email today. The email inform me that I can resubmit if I get my student visa. FYI. I submit my EOI on *19th June.*


----------



## Manal2015

@Bryan_Ch yes you can resubmit. Please share your profile


----------



## ajay.ghatak

jkshah said:


> Out of those 10000 how many are there in the relevant sector? How many among them international students? My best guess barely <1000. The doc hardly mention any figure like this. so its very vague to assume anything based on just one report.
> 
> On an average, in my experience 2 published papers before submitting their thesis is a typical standard in science & engineering.
> 
> So if someone is a recent PhD graduate with some scholarship + some good papers + add ons like patent + awards etc. and currently active in one of the seven sectors in last 2 years. its a pretty good profile.
> 
> otherwise DoHA wouldn't have asked PhDs in their last 6 months to apply. Only handful will be having anything more than the above mentioned profile who are freshly finishing their PhDs.
> 
> Otherwise I have no idea how GTOs are accessing a PhD profile. Its definitely unfair then if some with 20+ awards gets rejected and others hardly 2-3 papers have aleady got their PR Visas.
> 
> 
> GTO needs to have some standard baselines to reject applications then.


There is "real world" and there is "bureaucratic" world. "Bureaucratic" world works not by understanding all the realities of real world BUT by a quantification (at times, somewhat arbitrary) of reality. Real world Phd, publication and jobs are messy to say the least while bureaucratic forms are cut and dry and clean. A person from a country with possibly less investment in R&D will find it hard to land in a job which can do justice to his/her Phd -- but often this detail won't be asked and less likely to be captured or factored into a bureaucratic process. Similarly, low income countries disproportionately penalize people with higher qualifications -- simply because there are no high paying jobs which require their qualifications -- and disproportionately reward people with middle management jobs -- because these jobs are in plenty. Meaning, the target clients of GTI (distinguished but from possibly poorer countries) will have odds stacked against them (less likely to work in their own expertise area and/or with lesser income than their Australian counterparts). Again, it is doubtful how well does immigration process model this reality simply because such kind of data to accurately model these situations are often not available (especially with less developed countries) or is of not high enough quality.

GTI Immigration is a bureaucratic process and is imperfect. It tries to fit a person on a curve, a curve whose distribution is often wrongly assumed. Naturally, a number of folks don't fit in that curve at right place and this becomes EVEN harder when the said individual is SUPPOSED to be an outlier -- a distinguished talent.

BTW, many such folks can get a PR in Australia (IF they are so inclined) by going via employer route. Employer route has more flexibility in accommodating people with other than traditional path in careers. 

PS : I am NOT reject by GTI (Not yet at-least).


----------



## small munene

ajay.ghatak said:


> jkshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of those 10000 how many are there in the relevant sector? How many among them international students? My best guess barely <1000. The doc hardly mention any figure like this. so its very vague to assume anything based on just one report.
> 
> On an average, in my experience 2 published papers before submitting their thesis is a typical standard in science & engineering.
> 
> So if someone is a recent PhD graduate with some scholarship + some good papers + add ons like patent + awards etc. and currently active in one of the seven sectors in last 2 years. its a pretty good profile.
> 
> otherwise DoHA wouldn't have asked PhDs in their last 6 months to apply. Only handful will be having anything more than the above mentioned profile who are freshly finishing their PhDs.
> 
> Otherwise I have no idea how GTOs are accessing a PhD profile. Its definitely unfair then if some with 20+ awards gets rejected and others hardly 2-3 papers have aleady got their PR Visas.
> 
> 
> GTO needs to have some standard baselines to reject applications then.
> 
> 
> 
> There is "real world" and there is "bureaucratic" world. "Bureaucratic" world works not by understanding all the realities of real world BUT by a quantification (at times, somewhat arbitrary) of reality. Real world Phd, publication and jobs are messy to say the least while bureaucratic forms are cut and dry and clean. A person from a country with possibly less investment in R&D will find it hard to land in a job which can do justice to his/her Phd -- but often this detail won't be asked and less likely to be captured or factored into a bureaucratic process. Similarly, low income countries disproportionately penalize people with higher qualifications -- simply because there are no high paying jobs which require their qualifications -- and disproportionately reward people with middle management jobs -- because these jobs are in plenty. Meaning, the target clients of GTI (distinguished but from possibly poorer countries) will have odds stacked against them (less likely to work in their own expertise area and/or with lesser income than their Australian counterparts). Again, it is doubtful how well does immigration process model this reality simply because such kind of data to accurately model these situations are often not available (especially with less developed countries) or is of not high enough quality.
> 
> GTI Immigration is a bureaucratic process and is imperfect. It tries to fit a person on a curve, a curve whose distribution is often wrongly assumed. Naturally, a number of folks don't fit in that curve at right place and this becomes EVEN harder when the said individual is SUPPOSED to be an outlier -- a distinguished talent.
> 
> BTW, many such folks can get a PR in Australia (IF they are so inclined) by going via employer route. Employer route has more flexibility in accommodating people with other than traditional path in careers.
> 
> PS : I am NOT reject by GTI (Not yet at-least).
Click to expand...

I am i the only one who did not get this comment or response?


----------



## ajay.ghatak

small munene said:


> I am i the only one who did not get this comment or response?


There was a rather animated discussion between him and another member regarding eligibility and qualification of Phd folks. He was a bit unhappy how Phd folks with seemingly great profile were not making the cut. So I explained him how having a great Phd and Publications may not converge with having a GTI invite because later is a bureaucratic process.


----------



## kundikoi

ajay.ghatak said:


> There was a rather animated discussion between him and another member regarding eligibility and qualification of Phd folks. He was a bit unhappy how Phd folks with seemingly great profile were not making the cut. So I explained him how having a great Phd and Publications may not converge with having a GTI invite because later is a bureaucratic process.


bureaucracy wasn't really *my *point in that whole discussion, but this is certainly a worthwhile angle also - as opposed to thinking that any PhD with a certain number of publications is owed an UID. 

My overarching point was that the number of publications doesn't really matter all that much - it's a useful criteria for some to hang on to, but not the main driver in decision-making. I.e. a PhD from Oxford will undoubtedly be considered a lot more 'distinguished' by GTOs than a PhD from some Universiti Pribumi Negara Whoknowsi in rural Malaysia - regardless of the number of publications each one may have :ranger:


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> bureaucracy wasn't really *my *point in that whole discussion, but this is certainly a worthwhile angle also - as opposed to thinking that any PhD with a certain number of publications is owed an UID.
> 
> 
> 
> My overarching point was that the number of publications doesn't really matter all that much - it's a useful criteria for some to hang on to, but not the main driver in decision-making. I.e. a PhD from Oxford will undoubtedly be considered a lot more 'distinguished' by GTOs than a PhD from some Universiti Pribumi Negara Whoknowsi in rural Malaysia - regardless of the number of publications each one may have :ranger:


There is NO basis to all your claims. Please follow the scientific method in your discussions and respect the intelligence of people here.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> ajay.ghatak said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a rather animated discussion between him and another member regarding eligibility and qualification of Phd folks. He was a bit unhappy how Phd folks with seemingly great profile were not making the cut. So I explained him how having a great Phd and Publications may not converge with having a GTI invite because later is a bureaucratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> bureaucracy wasn't really *my *point in that whole discussion, but this is certainly a worthwhile angle also - as opposed to thinking that any PhD with a certain number of publications is owed an UID.
> 
> My overarching point was that the number of publications doesn't really matter all that much - it's a useful criteria for some to hang on to, but not the main driver in decision-making. I.e. a PhD from Oxford will undoubtedly be considered a lot more 'distinguished' by GTOs than a PhD from some Universiti Pribumi Negara Whoknowsi in rural Malaysia - regardless of the number of publications each one may have
Click to expand...

I think the quality of PhD cannot be gauged according to University ranking. Never!!!!! A PhD is gauged on the scholarly, discovery and candidates mark on the scientific arena. ( atleast for science fields). What you as a person is capable of doing regardless of the uni is what matters. 
Any scientist here can concur


----------



## ajay.ghatak

kundikoi said:


> more than enough to get their PhD - sure. enough to qualify for GTIP - potentially, but not a sure thing by a long shot (maybe 25-30% chances at best, depending on a lot of other factors).


Lemme put it in this way : Qualification for either, GTI invite and a Phd does NOT qualify the guy for the other. It is possible for someone to receive an invite in GTI, the very next day, but he may not even qualify for a Phd. GTI does not exclusively target it. One can have a so called "exceptional" and "internationally recognized" talent in their respective field in GTI with a really fat pay-check to boot but may utterly lack any ability or aptitude to do a systematic research including among other things, an ability to write academic articles or say having enough patience to stick to a single problem with 3-4 years at a go. Such a guy will not qualify or complete a Phd. 

Similarly, a Phd may have great papers, international awards and recommendations etc but may have worked for many years in a field totally unrelated to their original field of research and perhaps earning very merger wages, rendering their GTI candidature doubtful.


----------



## raxataxa

Looks like the COs are into June applications? This assumption is based on guys saying that their applications were unfortunately rejected due to them being on a bridging visa.


----------



## wali_u

Is anyone here who had to take a PCC from Malaysia? Any idea the average timeline for the PCC processing? 

I got a s56 asking for my wife's PCC since she studied her Masters there. I just applied online and got an acknowledgement receipt, but got scared when I saw that people in the past got theirs in 2-3 months.


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> I think the quality of PhD cannot be gauged according to University ranking. Never!!!!! A PhD is gauged on the scholarly, discovery and candidates mark on the scientific arena. ( atleast for science fields). What you as a person is capable of doing regardless of the uni is what matters.
> Any scientist here can concur


if it can "Never (!!!!?)" be gauged according to a ranking, then why did these mates bother writing a whole paper about it :confused2: 

ultimately finding that "doctoral origin prestige is an important determinant of early and later career opportunities". 

while you're at it, why dontcha show me a single perdana whoknowsi PhD on the Unimelb (or similarly regarded) faculty :eyebrows:


----------



## kundikoi

ajay.ghatak said:


> Lemme put it in this way : Qualification for either, GTI invite and a Phd does NOT qualify the guy for the other. It is possible for someone to receive an invite in GTI, the very next day, but he may not even qualify for a Phd. GTI does not exclusively target it. One can have a so called "exceptional" and "internationally recognized" talent in their respective field in GTI with a really fat pay-check to boot but may utterly lack any ability or aptitude to do a systematic research including among other things, an ability to write academic articles or say having enough patience to stick to a single problem with 3-4 years at a go. Such a guy will not qualify or complete a Phd.
> 
> Similarly, a Phd may have great papers, international awards and recommendations etc but may have worked for many years in a field totally unrelated to their original field of research and perhaps earning very merger wages, rendering their GTI candidature doubtful.


yep, this is actually pretty well put too - with an added emphasis that GTIP prefers the former over the latter by a 4:1 ratio :clap2:


----------



## ExpatCailin

wali_u said:


> Is anyone here who had to take a PCC from Malaysia? Any idea the average timeline for the PCC processing?
> 
> I got a s56 asking for my wife's PCC since she studied her Masters there. I just applied online and got an acknowledgement receipt, but got scared when I saw that people in the past got theirs in 2-3 months.


I got a response in under two weeks saying that my PCC was ready for collection at the consulate in Perth. I think this is standard in WA as we had the same timeframe in 2018 when we were renewing a different visa. It's very efficient.


----------



## Mo Swartz

*Refund*

Hi, anyone here tried to get a refund for the GTI visa? We had to withdraw due to our nominator was not an eligible visa holder and our case officer suggested to lodge a refund application. That was almost 4 weeks ago and we haven't heard since.

Cheers


----------



## wali_u

ExpatCailin said:


> I got a response in under two weeks saying that my PCC was ready for collection at the consulate in Perth. I think this is standard in WA as we had the same timeframe in 2018 when we were renewing a different visa. It's very efficient.


Thank you very much for informing. 

I called the consulate in Canberra and a nice lady there told me to send her an email when the status shows ready for collection. Did you pick it up in person in WA? Do you know if it possible if a friend picks it up on our behalf at Malaysia, to make the procees quicker? Just tensed because the CO only asked for this PCC and health check, and our scheduled health check is on this Sunday.


----------



## ExpatCailin

wali_u said:


> Thank you very much for informing.
> 
> I called the consulate in Canberra and a nice lady there told me to send her an email when the status shows ready for collection. Did you pick it up in person in WA? Do you know if it possible if a friend picks it up on our behalf at Malaysia, to make the procees quicker? Just tensed because the CO only asked for this PCC and health check, and our scheduled health check is on this Sunday.


I collected in person in Perth. They type up the PCC in the consulate based on authority from Malaysia so I don't think it would be faster to get a friend in Malaysia to help.


----------



## wali_u

ExpatCailin said:


> I collected in person in Perth. They type up the PCC in the consulate based on authority from Malaysia so I don't think it would be faster to get a friend in Malaysia to help.


Thanks for clarifying! Have to wait for another 10-12 days then!


----------



## Technology123

How to apply without Nominator?


----------



## small munene

Technology123 said:


> How to apply without Nominator?



Apply what? UID or Visa?
UiD its possible just select you dont have nominator and move on.

Visa. Not possible.


Cheers


----------



## caty_

Hi,
A couple of questions...

- Is it common practice for people to upload 'pitch decks'?
- Will a statement of achievement from a previous employer or PhD supervisor carry any weight?
- Do you think it is advisable to attach copies of job offers (turned down for another job in Aus) in Australia to prove that I have no trouble finding employment here?

Your thoughts are valued!


----------



## small munene

caty_ said:


> Hi,
> A couple of questions...
> 
> - Is it common practice for people to upload 'pitch decks'?
> - Will a statement of achievement from a previous employer or PhD supervisor carry any weight?
> - Do you think it is advisable to attach copies of job offers (turned down for another job in Aus) in Australia to prove that I have no trouble finding employment here?
> 
> Your thoughts are valued!


Yes they do upload

Statement of achievement during EoI not necessary.

Yes u can attach them, but not now. At visa stage all important or when they ask extra info


----------



## caty_

small munene said:


> Yes they do upload
> 
> Statement of achievement during EoI not necessary.
> 
> Yes u can attach them, but not now. At visa stage all important or when they ask extra info


Thank you 

What kind of thing do people put in their pitch deck? Is it necessary or preferred?


----------



## Technology123

For UID.. can you please advise how to proceed without Nominator?


ajay.ghatak said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> more than enough to get their PhD - sure. enough to qualify for GTIP - potentially, but not a sure thing by a long shot (maybe 25-30% chances at best, depending on a lot of other factors).
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme put it in this way : Qualification for either, GTI invite and a Phd does NOT qualify the guy for the other. It is possible for someone to receive an invite in GTI, the very next day, but he may not even qualify for a Phd. GTI does not exclusively target it. One can have a so called "exceptional" and "internationally recognized" talent in their respective field in GTI with a really fat pay-check to boot but may utterly lack any ability or aptitude to do a systematic research including among other things, an ability to write academic articles or say having enough patience to stick to a single problem with 3-4 years at a go. Such a guy will not qualify or complete a Phd.
> 
> Similarly, a Phd may have great papers, international awards and recommendations etc but may have worked for many years in a field totally unrelated to their original field of research and perhaps earning very merger wages, rendering their GTI candidature doubtful.
Click to expand...




small munene said:


> Technology123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to apply without Nominator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply what? UID or Visa?
> UiD its possible just select you dont have nominator and move on.
> 
> Visa. Not possible.
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## caty_

Technology123 said:


> For UID.. can you please advise how to proceed without Nominator?


You cannot apply without a nominator.

You need to approach an Australian organisation or Australian individual with internationally recognised accreditation and ask them to nominate you.


----------



## AlexExpat

*Visa Granted*

Happy to share that I was granted the GTI visa yesterday.

*Timeline:*
July 19th: EOI submitted
*July 29th: Invitation received*
Aug 09th: Application submitted (under subclass 124)
*Aug 11th: Additional docs requested (ie PCC and Health check)*
Aug 23rd: PCC and Health check uploaded
*Aug 25th: Additional docs requested (US state PCC, which I originally missed)*
Sep 09th: State PCC uploaded
*Sep 09th: Visa approved (with in 40 min)*



Entire process took 53 days.


But. if you only consider immigration office time, they took 10 + 2 + 2 = 14 days to process GTI. Most of the delay was on my end.


Details about my profile
- Off shore (US)
- Masters in CS (2011)
- Salary well above threshold
- Target Sector: ICT
- Few awards and publications
- Nominator: Australian organization (not ACS)


Some tips:
- Get in touch with a GTO before/after you apply for EOI (you can find them on linkedIn) and no I can't share GTO details.
- If you dont have a nominator, ACS may nominate for $500 only after you get an invite/number
- Its not a "Phd only" visa. I believe a lot of weightage is given to salary as well.
- If you are in US, dont forget your state pcc
- Health check in US takes 5 days

I'll stick around for a while, hit me up with questions I havent already answered.
Thank you and all the best!


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations @AlexExpat your timeline looks impressive... definitely participants with high salary are being favoured.


----------



## k2exchange

Got my PR Grant on 10/Sept. Onshore (858)
Occupation : Cloud Solution Architect
Uploaded my company awards/recognition emails, certifications
Salary : already getting well above threshold


-Received email from home affairs that i can apply for it around end of Feb 20
-EOI/UID received in March 20.
-Got my employer to nominate me, its big size company so process took long, they involved fragoman to fill form 1000. Got nomination in Aug 20. they prepared it very well. costs me $880. had to give form 956 as fragoman helped to fill the form 1000. This may have helped as fragoman is reputed agent.
-Applied for Visa on 28th Aug
-Additional Doc requested on 28th (AU PCC,Health) within 2 hours of submitting
-Docs/health completed 9th Sep afternoon
-Visa granted 10th Sep early morning


----------



## chigozie2040

AlexExpat said:


> Happy to share that I was granted the GTI visa yesterday.
> 
> *Timeline:*
> July 19th: EOI submitted
> *July 29th: Invitation received*
> Aug 09th: Application submitted (under subclass 124)
> *Aug 11th: Additional docs requested (ie PCC and Health check)*
> Aug 23rd: PCC and Health check uploaded
> *Aug 25th: Additional docs requested (US state PCC, which I originally missed)*
> Sep 09th: State PCC uploaded
> *Sep 09th: Visa approved (with in 40 min)*
> 
> 
> 
> Entire process took 53 days.
> 
> 
> But. if you only consider immigration office time, they took 10 + 2 + 2 = 14 days to process GTI. Most of the delay was on my end.
> 
> 
> Details about my profile
> - Off shore (US)
> - Masters in CS (2011)
> - Salary well above threshold
> - Target Sector: ICT
> - Few awards and publications
> - Nominator: Australian organization (not ACS)
> 
> 
> Some tips:
> - Get in touch with a GTO before/after you apply for EOI (you can find them on linkedIn) and no I can't share GTO details.
> - If you dont have a nominator, ACS may nominate for $500 only after you get an invite/number
> - Its not a "Phd only" visa. I believe a lot of weightage is given to salary as well.
> - If you are in US, dont forget your state pcc
> - Health check in US takes 5 days
> 
> I'll stick around for a while, hit me up with questions I havent already answered.
> Thank you and all the best!


Congratulations on your visa grant. Did you use a migration agent for your application?


----------



## AlexExpat

chigozie2040 said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant. Did you use a migration agent for your application?


No I did not.


----------



## almp_89

Hi all,

Has anyone here submitted EOI offshore within June got response from GTO (no matter granted or rejected)?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

almp_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone here submitted EOI offshore within June got response from GTO (no matter granted or rejected)?
> 
> Cheers


No response!
Waiting from 3 months. I contacted a couple of GTOs on LinkedIn. One didn't respond and another one responded that- there's no estimated timeline that she can give. 
Pandemic had made things worse and applicants after June are facing the most of the heat.


----------



## hvn

almp_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone here submitted EOI offshore within June got response from GTO (no matter granted or rejected)?
> 
> Cheers


I submitted on June 17 and got no response at all.


----------



## reddevil007

Hi, 

Congrats on the grant. May I ask what docs you submitted with EOI? Is cover letter very important to submit along with the other required documents

Thanks a lot


----------



## reddevil007

AlexExpat said:


> Happy to share that I was granted the GTI visa yesterday.
> 
> *Timeline:*
> July 19th: EOI submitted
> *July 29th: Invitation received*
> Aug 09th: Application submitted (under subclass 124)
> *Aug 11th: Additional docs requested (ie PCC and Health check)*
> Aug 23rd: PCC and Health check uploaded
> *Aug 25th: Additional docs requested (US state PCC, which I originally missed)*
> Sep 09th: State PCC uploaded
> *Sep 09th: Visa approved (with in 40 min)*
> 
> 
> 
> Entire process took 53 days.
> 
> 
> But. if you only consider immigration office time, they took 10 + 2 + 2 = 14 days to process GTI. Most of the delay was on my end.
> 
> 
> Details about my profile
> - Off shore (US)
> - Masters in CS (2011)
> - Salary well above threshold
> - Target Sector: ICT
> - Few awards and publications
> - Nominator: Australian organization (not ACS)
> 
> 
> Some tips:
> - Get in touch with a GTO before/after you apply for EOI (you can find them on linkedIn) and no I can't share GTO details.
> - If you dont have a nominator, ACS may nominate for $500 only after you get an invite/number
> - Its not a "Phd only" visa. I believe a lot of weightage is given to salary as well.
> - If you are in US, dont forget your state pcc
> - Health check in US takes 5 days
> 
> I'll stick around for a while, hit me up with questions I havent already answered.
> Thank you and all the best!


Hi,

Congrats on the grant. May I ask what docs you submitted with EOI? Is cover letter very important to submit along with the other required documents

Thanks a lot


----------



## MYS01

From the recent grants I think only the applications submitted from US are getting processed quickly! Not sure how the applications submitted onshore has been impacted from COVID  weird!!


----------



## p.scott930

hvn said:


> I submitted on June 17 and got no response at all.


I submitted on June 18 and also no response at all.


----------



## randomw4lk

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted on June 18 and also no response at all.


I submitted on June 14, also no response yet. It would be interesting to know what actually caused this delay, other than the Covid reason. Why are they so busy when the number of immigrants significantly dropped in the last few months?


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi everyone,
I am going to submit my EOI today. I am PhD 2nd year candidate, just wondering about the reference letter, did you submit your reference /support letter directly with your EOI?
And second thing, on the form we can only upload documents of 5 MBs, are you providing your all documents with the application or just a few of them?

Thank you!


----------



## AlexExpat

reddevil007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on the grant. May I ask what docs you submitted with EOI? Is cover letter very important to submit along with the other required documents
> 
> Thanks a lot





Aussie2019 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am going to submit my EOI today. I am PhD 2nd year candidate, just wondering about the reference letter, did you submit your reference /support letter directly with your EOI?
> And second thing, on the form we can only upload documents of 5 MBs, are you providing your all documents with the application or just a few of them?
> 
> Thank you!


payslips, passport copy, transcripts, pdf with list of achievements + awards + publications + certifications and resume


----------



## GTI2020

almp_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone here submitted EOI offshore within June got response from GTO (no matter granted or rejected)?
> 
> Cheers


I am from May cohorts and still had not heard anything back. emailed thrice, received a similar email about COVID-19 causing unexpected delays.


----------



## Mariner68

Can anyone please share the time to get Indian PCC if applied from US via consulate? ( Passports issued in India)


----------



## wajiwala

wali_u said:


> I just got my UID on the 26th August, after almost 2.5 months of waiting (submitted my EOI on the 4th of June - Onshore). Don't give up hope, if your profile is strong then hopefully you should get some response in the coming weeks!





GTI2020 said:


> I am from May cohorts and still had not heard anything back. emailed thrice, received a similar email about COVID-19 causing unexpected delays.


Guys,
The delay is certainly not because of COVID. They are just waiting for the post COVID policy. Otherwise work from home is stillat the same pace.Even it is slowed down then we can understand but in fact the process is halted for some good reasons.


----------



## mssb0705

AlexExpat said:


> Happy to share that I was granted the GTI visa yesterday.
> 
> *Timeline:*
> July 19th: EOI submitted
> *July 29th: Invitation received*
> Aug 09th: Application submitted (under subclass 124)
> *Aug 11th: Additional docs requested (ie PCC and Health check)*
> Aug 23rd: PCC and Health check uploaded
> *Aug 25th: Additional docs requested (US state PCC, which I originally missed)*
> Sep 09th: State PCC uploaded
> *Sep 09th: Visa approved (with in 40 min)*
> 
> 
> 
> Entire process took 53 days.
> 
> 
> But. if you only consider immigration office time, they took 10 + 2 + 2 = 14 days to process GTI. Most of the delay was on my end.
> 
> 
> Details about my profile
> - Off shore (US)
> - Masters in CS (2011)
> - Salary well above threshold
> - Target Sector: ICT
> - Few awards and publications
> - Nominator: Australian organization (not ACS)
> 
> 
> Some tips:
> - Get in touch with a GTO before/after you apply for EOI (you can find them on linkedIn) and no I can't share GTO details.
> - If you dont have a nominator, ACS may nominate for $500 only after you get an invite/number
> - Its not a "Phd only" visa. I believe a lot of weightage is given to salary as well.
> - If you are in US, dont forget your state pcc
> - Health check in US takes 5 days
> 
> I'll stick around for a while, hit me up with questions I havent already answered.
> Thank you and all the best!


Hi - Did you get the US State PCC from state police department or your local police station? I will appreciate if you could please confirm.


----------



## johnyjohny

After submission of Request for further information(RFI), any idea on how long it takes to receive UID or some kind of response back ?

I received RFI from a central support team. Is the UID communicated by GTO or central support ?


----------



## Ghoshd

*Need suggestion on document submission for s56 request*

Hi All,

Need suggestion.

I have already reached max limit of documents to upload in ImmiAccount, but as part of s56 request I need to submit more documents.

Shall I send documents in email to '*[email protected]*' with subject line containing '*Application ID, full name and date of birth *'. 

Once email has been sent click the button '*I confirm I have provided information as requested*' in ImmiAccount.

Do I need to wait for a couple of days after email and clicking of the button, just to make sure they have included the documents?

Please let me know if this sounds good.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## johnyjohny

AlexExpat said:


> payslips, passport copy, transcripts, pdf with list of achievements + awards + publications + certifications and resume


AlexExpat - were you requested for any further information before receiving the UID. How long did it take for you to get state PCC...any idea on whether the timeline differs by state to state in the US


----------



## Thej

Hey , I have recently lodged my EOI for global talent individual program. Your post suggests for me to get in touch with a GTO officer. Can you give me the keywords to such for a profile in LinkedIn. All I could find was a client service officer profile which is locked for me to get in touch with. Please give me your suggestions because it will be really helpful for me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hvn

Thej said:


> Hey , I have recently lodged my EOI for global talent individual program. Your post suggests for me to get in touch with a GTO officer. Can you give me the keywords to such for a profile in LinkedIn. All I could find was a client service officer profile which is locked for me to get in touch with. Please give me your suggestions because it will be really helpful for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you can search for the "Global Talent Officer" keyword, I found a few of them, but need to use the premium service for LinkedIn to send InMail messages.


----------



## all_in_gti

Hey guys! I just submitted my EOI, wish me luck.


----------



## Gadget Guru

hvn said:


> Thej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , I have recently lodged my EOI for global talent individual program. Your post suggests for me to get in touch with a GTO officer. Can you give me the keywords to such for a profile in LinkedIn. All I could find was a client service officer profile which is locked for me to get in touch with. Please give me your suggestions because it will be really helpful for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can search for the "Global Talent Officer" keyword, I found a few of them, but need to use the premium service for LinkedIn to send InMail messages.
Click to expand...

It's of no use, they won't reply. If they do, it would be same to all that they can't help to give a timeline on EOI results.


----------



## all_in_gti

I have a honours degree with 85 mark, currently doing research master degree, submitting my thesis in october. 
I have 3 papers and 11 citations in total, 2 others under review.
I receive full-time equivalent salary of A$130k but I am currently working 3 days a week. 
What do you think my chances are?


----------



## small munene

all_in_gti said:


> I have a honours degree with 85 mark, currently doing research master degree, submitting my thesis in october.
> I have 3 papers and 11 citations in total, 2 others under review.
> I receive full-time equivalent salary of A$130k but I am currently working 3 days a week.
> What do you think my chances are?


Which field? If in Medtech or Advanced manufacturing. More chances.


----------



## all_in_gti

small munene said:


> which field? If in medtech or advanced manufacturing. More chances.


ict


----------



## stalent2020

small munene said:


> Which field? If in Medtech or Advanced manufacturing. More chances.



You mean in Medtech or Advanced manufacturing sectors, we have more chance?


----------



## vhm.hannah

FYI: homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2019-20.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3W6E6lrGLgfVlc9IDvgzPrSS6emgAHSNkgccAv58WBDWJUjTNVw84WOuE

This is the report of immigration in 2019-2020 from DHA. The visa granted for GTI program has reached ~4,100 😢

We still dont know yet the quota for 2020-2021 or if GTI program still remains for next year.


----------



## sonhcnet

vhm.hannah said:


> FYI: homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2019-20.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3W6E6lrGLgfVlc9IDvgzPrSS6emgAHSNkgccAv58WBDWJUjTNVw84WOuE
> 
> This is the report of immigration in 2019-2020 from DHA. The visa granted for GTI program has reached ~4,100 😢
> 
> We still dont know yet the quota for 2020-2021 or if GTI program still remains for next year.


Interesting. Some remarks:

1. The 5000 slots include primary and secondary (page 49). Now this debate can RIP.
2. Refusal rate =0.5% (~20 applicants). Relaxed upon UID? Uhm, not quite.
3. The program still continues (at least 2000 applications on-hand for 2020-2021).


----------



## gtisp2020

vhm.hannah said:


> FYI: homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2019-20.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3W6E6lrGLgfVlc9IDvgzPrSS6emgAHSNkgccAv58WBDWJUjTNVw84WOuE
> 
> This is the report of immigration in 2019-2020 from DHA. The visa granted for GTI program has reached ~4,100 😢
> 
> We still dont know yet the quota for 2020-2021 or if GTI program still remains for next year.


Even if the DHA allocates 5000 places for 2020-2021, there will be only 2000 places (primary+secondary) left for people who have submitted EOI on July and so on considering 2500 applications on hand as of 30 June.


----------



## jkshah

I applied on 3rd June and still waiting for the response.

Met a guy with similar profile as mine, applied in energy sector mid June. He got his UID in 2 weeks and VISA in next 3 weeks.


----------



## mssb0705

I got my grant today. Offshore 

EOI - Feb 2020
UID - Mar 2020
S56 - Apr 2020 (requested further documents by CO)
Provided all details - June 10th
Emailed my GTO after waiting for 3 months ( 9th Sep) and she confirmed that state PCC was pending.
Got approval on 11th Sep after I shared the PCC.

Thanks, this forum has been really helpful.


----------



## Ghoshd

mssb0705 said:


> I got my grant today. Offshore
> 
> EOI - Feb 2020
> UID - Mar 2020
> S56 - Apr 2020 (requested further documents by CO)
> Provided all details - June 10th
> Emailed my GTO after waiting for 3 months ( 9th Sep) and she confirmed that state PCC was pending.
> Got approval on 11th Sep after I shared the PCC.
> 
> Thanks, this forum has been really helpful.


Congratulations. Could you please let me know where did you emailed your CO? Is it the generic email address or the specific of CO?

Thank you.


----------



## mssb0705

I emailed my GTO ( Global Talent officer) who provided me UID few months back. Thanks!


----------



## Anna199

vhm.hannah said:


> FYI: homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2019-20.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3W6E6lrGLgfVlc9IDvgzPrSS6emgAHSNkgccAv58WBDWJUjTNVw84WOuE
> 
> This is the report of immigration in 2019-2020 from DHA. The visa granted for GTI program has reached ~4,100 😢
> 
> We still dont know yet the quota for 2020-2021 or if GTI program still remains for next year.


Thanks for sharing the link. Some points from the report:

1. The Global Talent applicants were granted in the following priority growth sectors:
-Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT (28%)
-MedTech (26%)
-Energy and Mining Technology (20%)
-AgTech (9%)
-Space and Advanced Manufacturing (8%)
-FinTech (6%)
-Cyber Security (3%)
2. Out of 4109 applicants, 3344 applicants were onshore while 765 were onsite.


----------



## Ghoshd

Thank you so much for prompt response.


----------



## Ghoshd

mssb0705 said:


> I emailed my GTO ( Global Talent officer) who provided me UID few months back. Thanks!


Thank you for prompt response.


----------



## jet_set_go

Hello, 
Did anyone recently get the health check up done in Bangalore, India? I need to check on the precautions taken by the diagnostic centers.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kundikoi

sonhcnet said:


> Interesting. Some remarks:
> 
> 1. The 5000 slots include primary and secondary (page 49). Now this debate can RIP.
> 2. Refusal rate =0.5% (~20 applicants). Relaxed upon UID? Uhm, not quite.
> 3. The program still continues (at least 2000 applications on-hand for 2020-2021).


yep good observations - makes it even more competitive with the confirmed inclusion of the applicant's family visas in the quota. 

Even with a pretty conservative derivative rate of 2.5 (most of the targeted professional stream applicants can be expected to have families), that's only 2,000 primary visas for the taking. So little wonder that the dept is seemingly taking their sweet time on making the decisions on sub-FWHIT applicants lately: it's actually better off waiting a few more months for the more qualified candidates to come along :juggle:


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> sonhcnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Some remarks:
> 
> 1. The 5000 slots include primary and secondary (page 49). Now this debate can RIP.
> 2. Refusal rate =0.5% (~20 applicants). Relaxed upon UID? Uhm, not quite.
> 3. The program still continues (at least 2000 applications on-hand for 2020-2021).
> 
> 
> 
> yep good observations - makes it even more competitive with the confirmed inclusion of the applicant's family visas in the quota.
> 
> Even with a pretty conservative derivative rate of 2.5 (most of the targeted professional stream applicants can be expected to have families), that's only 2,000 primary visas for the taking. So little wonder that the dept is seemingly taking their sweet time on making the decisions on sub-FWHIT applicants lately: it's actually better off waiting a few more months for the more qualified candidates to come along
Click to expand...

Seems its the path the dept is taking. Wait for better applications. Good profiles with $$$$$$$$$$$. For now just take a chill. 

Or wait for un represented sectors. Fintech and cyber security to balance up. Why take in more of same sector anyway.


----------



## small munene

Anna199 said:


> vhm.hannah said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: homeaffairs.gov.au/research-and-stats/files/report-migration-program-2019-20.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3W6E6lrGLgfVlc9IDvgzPrSS6emgAHSNkgccAv58WBDWJUjTNVw84WOuE
> 
> This is the report of immigration in 2019-2020 from DHA. The visa granted for GTI program has reached ~4,100 ðŸ˜¢
> 
> We still dont know yet the quota for 2020-2021 or if GTI program still remains for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link. Some points from the report:
> 
> 1. The Global Talent applicants were granted in the following priority growth sectors:
> -Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT (28%)
> -MedTech (26%)
> -Energy and Mining Technology (20%)
> -AgTech (9%)
> -Space and Advanced Manufacturing (8%)
> -FinTech (6%)
> -Cyber Security (3%)
> 2. Out of 4109 applicants, 3344 applicants were onshore while 765 were onsite.
Click to expand...

My own insights.

Looks like ICT, Medtech, and Energy.....RIP they have many. Ag Tech, Fintech, cyber security and space. There is a bigger margin of chance.


----------



## moonster

Van Nguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the EOI assessment time.
> 
> I just graduated PhD in materials Engineering
> 
> Currently, i am working as a postdoctoral research fellow.
> I have been granted competitive scholarships for my master degree in Malaysia and PhD degree in Australia. In addition, i have published a number of papers on structural materials, thermal electric materials, and biomedical materials.
> 
> I have logged the EOI for about 4 weeks, but i have not received the outcome.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Van Thuong Nguyen.


Hey mate, did you receive any reply from your EOI so far?


----------



## KETOVET

Hi,

I am wondering is it possible to do first landing in these days because of Covid-19? 

if not, can we extend the one year allowance time for the first landing?

kind regards


----------



## AlexExpat

mssb0705 said:


> Hi - Did you get the US State PCC from state police department or your local police station? I will appreciate if you could please confirm.


I got it through the DMV, it might vary bsed on your state. Took about a week to get appointment and about 10 days to receive the cert in the mail.


----------



## kundikoi

KETOVET said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering is it possible to do first landing in these days because of Covid-19?
> 
> if not, can we extend the one year allowance time for the first landing?
> 
> kind regards


Yes - with DHA approval and at own quarantine expense


----------



## Ghoshd

I got the grant today offshore ICT. Thank you everyone here who helped with valuable information.


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations Ghoshd! Can you please share your profile?


----------



## MN8

Ghoshd said:


> I got the grant today offshore ICT. Thank you everyone here who helped with valuable information.


Congrats Ghosd. Could you please share how long it took for grant after you provided All required information? Thanks

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghoshd

MN8 said:


> Congrats Ghosd. Could you please share how long it took for grant after you provided All required information? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


1 day after the s56 request document submission.


----------



## Ghoshd

MN8 said:


> Congrats Ghosd. Could you please share how long it took for grant after you provided All required information? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


12+ years of experience in different countries.
Bachelors of Engg - Scholarship and Education from Top Univ.
Salary much above threshold. 
Recommendations from C-suite.


----------



## Ghoshd

Manal2015 said:


> Congratulations Ghoshd! Can you please share your profile?


12+ years of experience in different countries.
Bachelors of Engg - Scholarship and Education from Top Univ.
Salary much above threshold.
Recommendations from C-suite.


----------



## MN8

Ghoshd said:


> 1 day after the s56 request document submission.


That's great. Did you write the CO an email as well, after uploading your S56 related docs in the immi portal?


----------



## Nana689

Dear Yenaro and Bayleaf, how about your applications? Is there any hope for applications in end of June? There are not many slots left, so sad.I applied under Medtech field.


----------



## Ghoshd

MN8 said:


> That's great. Did you write the CO an email as well, after uploading your S56 related docs in the immi portal?


I had to email to CO to attach documents since ImmiAccount document was already 60.
I replied to the s56 email appending the subject line with my DOB.


----------



## vindeath000

Hi guys,
I just recently finished my PhD with major in Finance. I have 3 years+ experiences in risk analytics & modelling and my thesis also focuses on these topics. Do you think I am eligible for FinTech sector?
My friend advised me to send an email to a Global Talent Officer (South East Area) to discuss in details however Google said they will likely refer me back to the EOI submission page.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Nana689 said:


> Dear Yenaro and Bayleaf, how about your applications? Is there any hope for applications in end of June? There are not many slots left, so sad.I applied under Medtech field.



I'm also waiting from June 2nd week, don't know when we will hear from them.


----------



## wali_u

vindeath000 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just recently finished my PhD with major in Finance. I have 3 years+ experiences in risk analytics & modelling and my thesis also focuses on these topics. Do you think I am eligible for FinTech sector?
> My friend advised me to send an email to a Global Talent Officer (South East Area) to discuss in details however Google said they will likely refer me back to the EOI submission page.


I will recommend you to submit EOI with a detailed CV highlighting your involvement with FinTech activities and your achievements (top class results+university achievements). You should also mention your conference presentations and publications and anything that is relevant to FinTech or at least closely linked with Banking.

If you don't have particulars related to FinTech directly, then you can consider applying under Data Science as an alternative. Given your background with analytics, you can establish a good link with data driven decision making in general.


----------



## jissefish

Hi all, been reading through this and amazing to see such a great community of helpers. 

I have a couple of questions. Has anyone seen any update about the 2020/21 intake for this program. I'm a PhD student in the MedTech sector, and will be submitting by June 2021 (so will be applying in Dec 2020). My 2nd question was that I was wondering how have you proved your completion dates as USyd only requires a notice of intent to submit within 3 months of completion. 

Cheers!


----------



## wali_u

jissefish said:


> Hi all, been reading through this and amazing to see such a great community of helpers.
> 
> I have a couple of questions. Has anyone seen any update about the 2020/21 intake for this program. I'm a PhD student in the MedTech sector, and will be submitting by June 2021 (so will be applying in Dec 2020). My 2nd question was that I was wondering how have you proved your completion dates as USyd only requires a notice of intent to submit within 3 months of completion.
> 
> Cheers!



Contact your graduate center. They should be able to provide you a proof of enrollment letter that specifies your intended completion date.


----------



## vindeath000

wali_u said:


> I will recommend you to submit EOI with a detailed CV highlighting your involvement with FinTech activities and your achievements (top class results+university achievements). You should also mention your conference presentations and publications and anything that is relevant to FinTech or at least closely linked with Banking.
> 
> If you don't have particulars related to FinTech directly, then you can consider applying under Data Science as an alternative. Given your background with analytics, you can establish a good link with data driven decision making in general.


Thank you very much for your recommendation! You cleared my confusion here as my experiences are mainly related to Banking sector therefore I'm not sure if FinTech could be a good fit however it really depends on my detailed works to be considered.


----------



## wali_u

vindeath000 said:


> Thank you very much for your recommendation! You cleared my confusion here as my experiences are mainly related to Banking sector therefore I'm not sure if FinTech could be a good fit however it really depends on my detailed works to be considered.


If you can relate your banking experience with some form of IT or tech developments, then give it a shot. Else data science could be a good area as well. Lodge the EOI with as much details as possible. Best of luck!


----------



## wali_u

I was asked for health check for me and my wife, and PCC for my wife's study duration in Malaysia. Just submitted the PCC today. 

On average, how long does it take for COs to grant visa or ask for additional documents after responding to s56 requirements?


----------



## kundikoi

wali_u said:


> I was asked for health check for me and my wife, and PCC for my wife's study duration in Malaysia. Just submitted the PCC today.
> 
> On average, how long does it take for COs to grant visa or ask for additional documents after responding to s56 requirements?


people's reported experiences here have varied from ~40mins to over 3 weeks, which mathematically averages to ~10 biz days, but common-sensically doesn't really matter, does it?



wali_u said:


> If you can relate your banking experience with some form of IT or tech developments, then give it a shot.


I disagree - you'll be seen as trying to game the system if you're trying to artificially inflate/combine your separate Fin and Tech experiences into something that _may _resemble FinTech. Unless you have specific FinTech experience/awards as proofpoints, you're better off steering away from that field and into Data Science from the get-go.


----------



## raxataxa

If I had known that receiving a UID for the 858 visa was this hard and full of psychological thriller, I wouldn't have probably lodged an EOI in the first place. 3 months and counting! By now, I would have probably received an invitation for PR, had I gone through the normal process (189).


----------



## trienchieu12

raxataxa said:


> If I had known that receiving a UID for the 858 visa was this hard and full of psychological thriller, I wouldn't have probably lodged an EOI in the first place. 3 months and counting! By now, I would have probably received an invitation for PR, had I gone through the normal process (189).


You have a great sense of humour


----------



## NB

raxataxa said:


> If I had known that receiving a UID for the 858 visa was this hard and full of psychological thriller, I wouldn't have probably lodged an EOI in the first place. 3 months and counting! By now, I would have probably received an invitation for PR, had I gone through the normal process (189).


Do you have 100 points under 189?

Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

trienchieu12 said:


> You have a great sense of humour


second that - rofl :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## wali_u

kundikoi said:


> I disagree - you'll be seen as trying to game the system if you're trying to artificially inflate/combine your separate Fin and Tech experiences into something that _may _resemble FinTech. Unless you have specific FinTech experience/awards as proofpoints, you're better off steering away from that field and into Data Science from the get-go.


You need to calm down a bit on the "gaming" labeling. I never said anything about separate Fin and Tech experiences, I meant technological development during his Banking experience. FinTech as a sector is very broad in nature, and one does not have to be in a FinTech firm to be considered a FinTech candidate.


----------



## raxataxa

NB said:


> Do you have 100 points under 189?
> 
> Cheers


I can hit 100 with 8 in English language test. Didn't want to waste my precious $$ on skill assessment and language tests. Lol. Will curiously wait for the action (related to 858) following the much-coveted October budget and then move on to 189. I have time on my side- given I just received 485.


----------



## Lucky2020

Hi, anyone just apply in early August? Applications submitted from August will be counted next year so I don't know how long to wait and if the policy will change or not.


----------



## gtisp2020

Lucky2020 said:


> Hi, anyone just apply in early August? Applications submitted from August will be counted next year so I don't know how long to wait and if the policy will change or not.



What's the source of this information "Applications submitted from August will be counted next year'?


----------



## kundikoi

wali_u said:


> You need to calm down a bit on the "gaming" labeling. I never said anything about separate Fin and Tech experiences, I meant technological development during his Banking experience. FinTech as a sector is very broad in nature, and one does not have to be in a FinTech firm to be considered a FinTech candidate.


I'm super calm mate - there's not a whiff of any FinTech experience on the PhD mate's profile write-up, so advising him to 'give it a shot' is simply a waste of both his, GTO's, and fellow applicants' time. 

While one most certainly doesn't need to be in a FinTech firm, I repeat that "technological development during his Banking experience" has absolutely nothing to do with Fintech, especially for the academic stream applicants.


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> I was asked for health check for me and my wife, and PCC for my wife's study duration in Malaysia. Just submitted the PCC today.
> 
> On average, how long does it take for COs to grant visa or ask for additional documents after responding to s56 requirements?


How much time it took you to get PCC of Malaysia?


----------



## kulmara

wali_u said:


> You need to calm down a bit on the "gaming" labeling. I never said anything about separate Fin and Tech experiences, I meant technological development during his Banking experience. FinTech as a sector is very broad in nature, and one does not have to be in a FinTech firm to be considered a FinTech candidate.


Dear just forget and ignore this guy. He is used to write this word for every one. 
I dont know why admin is not taking any action. Or may be they are the same gang. Last time he was countinuously using this word "GAMER" for Mr GTI, who stop responding becz he was declined and even report to GTI office Australia. I know him personally who is very tallented and have a great nominations. 

We dont want to let any one know what he did after that. Becz he finally even got a UID and even VISA. 

please dont ask wht he did beczuase we dont want every one on this race. and just ignore to the man who have 0 manners of talking


----------



## wali_u

cmimran81 said:


> How much time it took you to get PCC of Malaysia?


It took 3 days to show the status "ready for collection" in the portal and another 3 days of sending the required documents and receiving back via express post from the Canberra high commission office.


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> It took 3 days to show the status "ready for collection" in the portal and another 3 days of sending the required documents and receiving back via express post from the Canberra high commission office.


I applied on 3 Sept and still the status is "In Process" and they told me through email that it may take 1-2 months. May I have your email or personal means of communication?


----------



## wali_u

cmimran81 said:


> I applied on 3 Sept and still the status is "In Process" and they told me through email that it may take 1-2 months. May I have your email or personal means of communication?


Message me in this forum privately.


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> Message me in this forum privately.


Thank you. I tried my best to send you privately but could not find the option. Can you please send me a private msg so that I can reply. 

Many thanks


----------



## wali_u

cmimran81 said:


> Thank you. I tried my best to send you privately but could not find the option. Can you please send me a private msg so that I can reply.
> 
> Many thanks


Check your settings. Most likely you have some sort of issue which is why I am getting an error message when I tried to send you a private msg


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> Check your settings. Most likely you have some sort of issue which is why I am getting an error message when I tried to send you a private msg



I have only made 3 posts and need to make at least two more posts to be able to send private messages. "You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted."


----------



## Nam Ho

Hi all,

Just having read the 2019-20 migration program report. I am not sure I understand it fully even after reading definitions, please correct me if I am wrong.
1. Program outcome 4,109. This is clear for me, they got visa granted
2. Lodged application (lodgements) 6,417 means they already got UID and submitted visa application? right? so will subtract the outcome to get the number of people are waiting visa accepted. So, it is (6,417-4,109) = 2,308. But now
3. Onhand (visa application has been lodged but has not been finalised) at 30 June 2,448. I dont understand now. what is different between the two numbers 2,308 and 2,448. I think the onhand at 30 June should be 2,308.

I am still looking for the number of expression of interest and percentage got UID.

Cheers,


----------



## wali_u

cmimran81 said:


> I have only made 3 posts and need to make at least two more posts to be able to send private messages. "You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted."


make 1-2 more posts and then send me a PM then. I am not comfortable sharing email addresses in a public forum like this.


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> Check your settings. Most likely you have some sort of issue which is why I am getting an error message when I tried to send you a private msg


I believe you apply through their online system as well. I did the same and sent an email and they mentioned it will take 1-2 months to get CGC. I have all the other documents completed. Just waiting for CGC from the last 2 weeks.


----------



## cmimran81

wali_u said:


> make 1-2 more posts and then send me a PM then. I am not comfortable sharing email addresses in a public forum like this.


Thank you! Sure I am doing it. I will send you PM soon. I really appreciate your help and guidance.


----------



## randomizer

cmimran81 said:


> I applied on 3 Sept and still the status is "In Process" and they told me through email that it may take 1-2 months. May I have your email or personal means of communication?


Hi, can you share your timeline, especially from the time you submitted the visa application to the time you got a case officer assigned?


----------



## Lucky2020

gtisp2020 said:


> What's the source of this information "Applications submitted from August will be counted next year'?




Sorry, I meant from July not August. In the report of Migration Progmam 30/6/2020, they got 4.109/5000 places accepted. I wonder how about the quanlity in the next year (from July 2020 to 30/6/2021?)


----------



## Lucky2020

Sorry, I meant the next year from July not August. In the report of Migration Progmam 30/6/2020, they got 4.109/5000 places accepted. I wonder how about the quanlity in the next year (from July 2020 to 30/6/2021?)


----------



## gtisp2020

Lucky2020 said:


> Sorry, I meant from July not August. In the report of Migration Progmam 30/6/2020, they got 4.109/5000 places accepted. I wonder how about the quanlity in the next year (from July 2020 to 30/6/2021?)


I think there will be much more information available after budget announcement early next month but the GTI program is likely to be extended. ATM the program is definitely prioritizing applicants with good profile and $$$$ and does not care how many publications (or how good academic profile) you have unless you salary is around $150k/year. As we are not seeing gross rejection, my feeling is that the recent graduate pathway will still be in the next year but the criteria could be much more stringent. :violin:


----------



## moonster

wali_u said:


> It took 3 days to show the status "ready for collection" in the portal and another 3 days of sending the required documents and receiving back via express post from the Canberra high commission office.


Hi mate, did they GT officer mention before how long you need to have those PCC return to him? Also, if IELTS taken more than 2 years ago, do we need to retake the IELTS? If you receive UID, did they mention you need submit your application within a certain time period before UID lapse or expire? Thanks so much!


----------



## moonster

Nam Ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just having read the 2019-20 migration program report. I am not sure I understand it fully even after reading definitions, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 1. Program outcome 4,109. This is clear for me, they got visa granted
> 2. Lodged application (lodgements) 6,417 means they already got UID and submitted visa application? right? so will subtract the outcome to get the number of people are waiting visa accepted. So, it is (6,417-4,109) = 2,308. But now
> 3. Onhand (visa application has been lodged but has not been finalised) at 30 June 2,448. I dont understand now. what is different between the two numbers 2,308 and 2,448. I think the onhand at 30 June should be 2,308.
> 
> I am still looking for the number of expression of interest and percentage got UID.
> 
> Cheers,


I also wondering. Besides, I read some news from Migration Agent, mentioned that allocation of 858 and 124 visas are in the proportion of 4:1, does that indicate anything? Hmm...


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys,

Got the 124 visa grant today. Grateful to this forum – lots of all the insightful discussions - this really helped.

Location - Offshore.

Profile - Salary well above threshold, 16 years exp., ICT field, Multiple international awards and speeches (referenceable), Deep digital expertise (AI/ML, Data platforms, Modern apps) & proven leadership within several industry verticals, vouched by customer's C Suite, Australian highly reputed Nominator (Direct working experience with him).

EOI - May 2020

UID - Aug 2020

Visa Lodge - 124, End Aug 2020

s56 - Early Sep 2020 (Form 80, Health, PCC)

Provided all details - 17 Sep 2020

Grant - 18 Sep 2020

Wish all of you the best.

Life happens at its own pace, take care and take it easy!

Cheers


----------



## wali_u

moonster said:


> Hi mate, did they GT officer mention before how long you need to have those PCC return to him? Also, if IELTS taken more than 2 years ago, do we need to retake the IELTS? If you receive UID, did they mention you need submit your application within a certain time period before UID lapse or expire? Thanks so much!


I think the usual period is 28 days, but I heard they allow extensions due to Covid-19 circumstances. UID did not mention any particular time period for expiry. 

I gave my IELTS almost close to 3 years ago, but they accepted it.


----------



## wajiwala

gtisp2020 said:


> I think there will be much more information available after budget announcement early next month but the GTI program is likely to be extended. ATM the program is definitely prioritizing applicants with good profile and $$$$ and does not care how many publications (or how good academic profile) you have unless you salary is around $150k/year. As we are not seeing gross rejection, my feeling is that the recent graduate pathway will still be in the next year but the criteria could be much more stringent. :violin:


Tottaly agreed....


----------



## Gadget Guru

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the 124 visa grant today. Grateful to this forum – lots of all the insightful discussions - this really helped.
> 
> Location - Offshore.
> 
> Profile - Salary well above threshold, 16 years exp., ICT field, Multiple international awards and speeches (referenceable), Deep digital expertise (AI/ML, Data platforms, Modern apps) & proven leadership within several industry verticals, vouched by customer's C Suite, Australian highly reputed Nominator (Direct working experience with him).
> 
> EOI - May 2020
> 
> UID - Aug 2020


Congrats, how much time it took for you to receive UID?


----------



## AlexExpat

Gadget Guru said:


> Congrats, how much time it took for you to receive UID?


Please read his post again...


----------



## Gadget Guru

AlexExpat said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, how much time it took for you to receive UID?
> 
> 
> 
> Please read his post again...
Click to expand...

Dates are not mentioned only month is written, hence asked. Wanted to know estimated time took to receive UID.


----------



## Ocean123

Hi all, please guide me is it necessary to have ielts for visa application after Receiving UID


----------



## small munene

Ocean123 said:


> Hi all, please guide me is it necessary to have ielts for visa application after Receiving UID


Its not only necessary but also a requirement. For more info read the visa details from Dept page.

Cheers
Munene


----------



## MN8

Gadget Guru said:


> Dates are not mentioned only month is written, hence asked. Wanted to know estimated time took to receive UID.


Approx 10 weeks.


----------



## MN8

Ocean123 said:


> Hi all, please guide me is it necessary to have ielts for visa application after Receiving UID


Please do some digging as i read somewhere that if you can prove English competency via education, that works. Not fully sure though.

On the other hand, if you must go for English test, in my experience PTE Academic exams are easier and results are much faster than IELTS. 

Cheers


----------



## trienchieu12

MN8 said:


> Please do some digging as i read somewhere that if you can prove English competency via education, that works. Not fully sure though.
> 
> On the other hand, if you must go for English test, in my experience PTE Academic exams are easier and results are much faster than IELTS.
> 
> Cheers


IETLS computer-based test also very fast, and more availability around than PTE


----------



## Yuki_CC

Dear friends,
I have a confusion regarding the quota. What you mean is that people who currently have UIDs occupy the quota of last year (2019.7-2020.7), and this year (2020.7-2021.7) the new quota has not been used yet? Since the GTI project only announced in November last year, is the current quota still used last year? I heard that the issuance of UID is currently suspended until October to wait for the new year budget to come out. Does this refer to the immigration quota from 2020.7 to 2021.7?


----------



## Ocean123

thank you @ small munene and MN8. I am going to check the visa requirement. My initial thoughts were if you have PhD and Publications in international journals ( IEEE etc ) that would be enough


----------



## jjoy

Ghoshd said:


> In ImmiAccount form for visa 124 page 14 of 17 there is a section for Registration / Licensing / Professional membership requirements under Employment Details, I am not clear what needs to be filled up.
> 
> Any help much appreciated!!


did you get an answer for this?


----------



## adnanfaroq86

Ocean123 said:


> Hi all, please guide me is it necessary to have ielts for visa application after Receiving UID


 No you dont need to give iELTS or PTE. If you have completed you Masters or Bachelors in English you can use the English Proficiency Certificate of that.


----------



## Ghoshd

jjoy said:


> did you get an answer for this?


No I didn't. I skipped the question.


----------



## Ocean123

Thank you Adnanfaroq86. Anyone please share the link of visa rule . I tried to search it but couldn’t find it


----------



## khanhdq86

*khanhdq86*

Hi everyone,
I've recently received the UID. I'm going to lodge the visa but so frustrated that some ppl got the refusal. Is there any statistic about the rate and reasons of the refusal?


----------



## MYS01

Please share your timeline and profile


----------



## randomizer

Edit


----------



## gtigtigti

Hi guys, recently received my grant.

Profile:
1. PhD holder, 2 years experience
2. > 20 pubs, > 500 citations, h-index > 10
3. Working for top 20 companies by market cap, salary above threshold.
4. Some national, international awards and news articles.

Timeline:
End of Jun: EOI
End of Aug: UID received
Beginning of Sep: submitted
Beginning of Sep: granted

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Gadget Guru

khanhdq86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've recently received the UID. I'm going to lodge the visa but so frustrated that some ppl got the refusal. Is there any statistic about the rate and reasons of the refusal?


Please share your profile and timeline when you submitted EOI.


----------



## Yenaro

kundikoi said:


> if you couldn't find this via a pretty straightforward google search, then this visa might not really be a suitable option for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes there is - read the thread before you get buried with a ton of value-diluting questions about profile, timelines, and such :ranger:


dude, you are trying to be smart ass on top of people here... have some respect to others !


----------



## cmimran81

khanhdq86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've recently received the UID. I'm going to lodge the visa but so frustrated that some ppl got the refusal. Is there any statistic about the rate and reasons of the refusal?


You mean they got the visa refusal or UID refusal?


----------



## Ocean123

@kundi koi . 
I mean what would be the rules and requirements to apply for the GTI visa after receiving the UID . What you shared is a wrong link of Distinguished talent visa . 

The primary purpose of asking for the link is to check the English language proficiency requirement. Those friends who have applied for the grant please share your experience.


----------



## MN8

khanhdq86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've recently received the UID. I'm going to lodge the visa but so frustrated that some ppl got the refusal. Is there any statistic about the rate and reasons of the refusal?


Refusal rate after UID is dismal at ~0.5% (proof in below link) Safe to assume, this may have been due to various discrepancy in paper work, medical, Police checks etc. Which suggests once you have UID, you are already an Aus PR 99.5% - Much better odds than surviving the next car trip! 

Read this - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...24-858-query-eligibilty-298.html#post15168018


----------



## Ocean123

@khanhdk86 


The refusal rate is very low . You can have a look at the immigration report of last year .( In the last 5 pages you can find the link of the report ). The refusal rate is very low . I think it was only 20 applicants according to the report . And more than 4000 applicants were successful.


----------



## cmimran81

Ocean123 said:


> @kundi koi .
> I mean what would be the rules and requirements to apply for the GTI visa after receiving the UID . What you shared is a wrong link of Distinguished talent visa .
> 
> The primary purpose of asking for the link is to check the English language proficiency requirement. Those friends who have applied for the grant please share your experience.


There is a long list of documents which are requires for the visa after UID. For example, all applicants above 18 must have to show English language proficiency. In current circumstances, they are accepting expired scores as well. All 18+ must need to get police clearance from all countries where their stay was 12 or more months, etc. 

Health checks are mandatory for all applicants. These are mandatory items. Other requirements vary from application to application.


----------



## Ocean123

@cmimran81 

Thanks a lot dear


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi everyone,
Could you guys please tell me, is your nominator being contacted by your case officer during EOI or visa grant decisions?
Thanks!


----------



## NeuroGuy

I agree. He is just plain rude.


----------



## khanhdq86

Thank you all for your useful information.
Here is my rough information to share:

I submitted the Medtech.
EOI submission: late Jul
UID received: late Sep
Oversea PhD in 2016, 16 publications
Income's much far away from the threhold 150k AUD

Now I'm going to lodge the visa. God bless me!


----------



## Nana689

May I ask about your current job? What is your job title and detail? I applied under Medtech too but I cannot find a job title suitable to mine. I work in a faculty in a Medical school. 



khanhdq86 said:


> Thank you all for your useful information.
> Here is my rough information to share:
> 
> I submitted the Medtech.
> EOI submission: late Jul
> UID received: late Sep
> Oversea PhD in 2016, 16 publications
> Income's much far away from the threhold 150k AUD
> 
> Now I'm going to lodge the visa. God bless me!


----------



## raxataxa

khanhdq86 said:


> Thank you all for your useful information.
> Here is my rough information to share:
> 
> I submitted the Medtech.
> EOI submission: late Jul
> UID received: late Sep
> Oversea PhD in 2016, 16 publications
> Income's much far away from the threhold 150k AUD
> 
> Now I'm going to lodge the visa. God bless me!


Congrats mate. I am pretty sure your "Income's much far away from the threhold 150k AUD" hit the final nail in the coffin." All the best!


----------



## stalent2020

khanhdq86 said:


> Thank you all for your useful information.
> Here is my rough information to share:
> 
> I submitted the Medtech.
> EOI submission: late Jul
> UID received: late Sep
> Oversea PhD in 2016, 16 publications
> Income's much far away from the threhold 150k AUD
> Now I'm going to lodge the visa. God bless me!


Congratulations. Could you please let us know from which country you have applied?


----------



## scborty1612

Ocean123 said:


> @kundi koi .
> I mean what would be the rules and requirements to apply for the GTI visa after receiving the UID . What you shared is a wrong link of Distinguished talent visa .
> 
> The primary purpose of asking for the link is to check the English language proficiency requirement. Those friends who have applied for the grant please share your experience.


Distinguished Talent Visa is the one you are going to apply for once your EOI is approved. So, it was a correct link - provided that you are an onshore candidate; if offshored, lookout for subclass 124. The English language requirement for the visa could be naviaged through Eligibility tab.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone,

I need some help, I have applied for 124 visa as I am onshore but my wife is offahore. I have got my s56 request with medicals for both me n my wife where my wifes medicals are updated and I am left only with HIV test as I had done rest of the test's within 12 months. I am waiting for my Indian Pcc as its taking lots of time (waiting for more than 1 month now). I am getting stressed too much because of the delays and wanted to ask are there any chance that they might stop granting visas based on the quota as there is no quota for this FY? Also, once I submit my documents, I will have to leave the country is there any chance that I can get an exemption on not leaving the country explaining the current situation and a letter from my organisation as I am working on projects related to covid & bushfire etc?

Thanks.


----------



## dtzhu337

*after additional documents*

Hi folks,

I submitted my EOI in early June, and waited for around 12 weeks now (sep 21st, 2020) and received an email requesting additional documents to process my EOI, with the following questions. 

Evidence of current occupation and income
· Educational qualifications
· What is your expected role if you commence work in Australia? Please provide job examples or an employment/job offer in Australia.
· What is your expected salary if you commence work in Australia (in AUD)? (For example, this could be drawn from your current payslip, employment contract, letter of offer, industry pay scales, etc.)
· Further details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and how this places you at the top of your field of expertise (in approximately 200-750 words)
· Please *attach any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievements in relation to the sector. e.g. Awards, (international) memberships or international conferences, key projects you have led, pitch-deck, reference letters (from your current employer), media articles, publications, patents, etc, where not provided (and if applicable).


Any ideas about hidden information coming with the email? like chance of getting a UID, how soon I would get a response? I also have concerns about another thing in the email, where they gave me 28 days. However, another message (in the same email) also requires me to provide the documents before Sep 28th. What does this mean?

Thank you


----------



## kundikoi

Vividab said:


> I am getting stressed too much because of the delays and wanted to ask are there any chance that they might stop granting visas based on the quota as there is no quota for this FY?


Yes, there is. 



Vividab said:


> Also, once I submit my documents, I will have to leave the country is there any chance that I can get an exemption on not leaving the country explaining the current situation and a letter from my organisation as I am working on projects related to covid & bushfire etc?


No, there isn't. 



dtzhu337 said:


> Any ideas about hidden information coming with the email? like chance of getting a UID, how soon I would get a response?


My idea is that you provided them too much information in your EOI (like a 10-page CV or multiple nominator references) and they aren't really keen on sifting through it. I'd treat this as another chance at EOI, with brevity as the soul of wit :juggle:



dtzhu337 said:


> I also have concerns about another thing in the email, where they gave me 28 days. However, another message (in the same email) also requires me to provide the documents before Sep 28th. What does this mean?


it means the shorter one (i.e. 28/09), 28 days is for the actual S-56 requests and you can ignore that. Besides, none of the info they have re-requested should even take that long to collect huh


----------



## Michael4

My name is Michael. I am planning to apply for GTI program in ICT or FinTech. I have 14+ years in experience remaining everything seems matching. No big clue on how to make a detailed EOI could you please share your experience on that or any sample references. Also heard this program on hold until Oct 2020, is that true.
Thanks in Advance Michael


----------



## Bayleaf

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Also, once I submit my documents, I will have to leave the country is there any chance that I can get an exemption on not leaving the country explaining the current situation and a letter from my organisation as I am working on projects related to covid & bushfire etc?
> 
> Thanks.


I could be wrong for the following, so take it with a grain of salt:
My understanding is that you can still be on-shore while they process your application. Once they decide to grant your visa, you have to leave the country and your visa grant will come in effect. Then you should be able to re-enter Australia provided there's flight, also you have to quarantine at the hotel.

Better talk to your case officer for accurate information. Good luck mate.


----------



## gtisp2020

FYI

A total of 5923 Expressions of Interest were received between 1 July 2019 and 30 June 2020

https://i.nextmedia.com.au/Assets/Document_Released_-_FA_20_07_00072.pdf


----------



## Bayleaf

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> 
> A total of 5923 Expressions of Interest were received between 1 July 2019 and 30 June 2020
> 
> https://i.nextmedia.com.au/Assets/Document_Released_-_FA_20_07_00072.pdf


Thanks for sharing. I'm just wondering why this wasn't available on the Department of Home Affairs website? 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020

But rather published on a third-party website?


----------



## NB

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm just wondering why this wasn't available on the Department of Home Affairs website?
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020
> 
> But rather published on a third-party website?


These sort of data are obtained by agents and applicants through FOI

Cheers


----------



## Mariner68

Hello Everyone, just got the Grant today. I am offshore and planning to go to Australia by end of October. As per the latest Travel Advisory, only Australia Citizens and Permanent residents are allowed to enter Australia right now. So I hope I and my wife will be allowed to enter next month. Any recent experiences? Please share.


----------



## MYS01

Please share your EOI and visa grant l timelines and profile.


----------



## Ksvr

Mariner68 said:


> Hello Everyone, just got the Grant today. I am offshore and planning to go to Australia by end of October. As per the latest Travel Advisory, only Australia Citizens and Permanent residents are allowed to enter Australia right now. So I hope I and my wife will be allowed to enter next month. Any recent experiences? Please share.


Would you mind sharing which visa subclass you have applied and your job code.?


----------



## jjoy

Hell

help plz!!!!, is anyone aware of a nominator Org./ consultancy service to help to find under ICT or Cyber [apart ACS] ?


----------



## jjoy

Hello* [typo], sorry


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys, anyone with Data Engineering or Machine Learning background have applied for 124/858 visa?? I wants to know the Occupation Name they have applied for?


----------



## sonhcnet

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in early June, and waited for around 12 weeks now (sep 21st, 2020) and received an email requesting additional documents to process my EOI, with the following questions.
> 
> Evidence of current occupation and income
> · Educational qualifications
> · What is your expected role if you commence work in Australia? Please provide job examples or an employment/job offer in Australia.
> · What is your expected salary if you commence work in Australia (in AUD)? (For example, this could be drawn from your current payslip, employment contract, letter of offer, industry pay scales, etc.)
> · Further details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and how this places you at the top of your field of expertise (in approximately 200-750 words)
> · Please *attach any other supporting documentation to demonstrate your international record of exceptional and outstanding achievements in relation to the sector. e.g. Awards, (international) memberships or international conferences, key projects you have led, pitch-deck, reference letters (from your current employer), media articles, publications, patents, etc, where not provided (and if applicable).
> 
> 
> Any ideas about hidden information coming with the email? like chance of getting a UID, how soon I would get a response? I also have concerns about another thing in the email, where they gave me 28 days. However, another message (in the same email) also requires me to provide the documents before Sep 28th. What does this mean?
> 
> Thank you


This is a good sign. Reply to RFI is usually due in either 7 or 28 days. In your case, I think it should be 7 days. 

However, it seems that the invitation has been paused since Sept, and most likely not open again till Oct


----------



## cmimran81

Hello Everyone,
I just received the visa grant today in offshore category. 
EOI: 8 May, 2020
UID: 24 Aug, 2020
Visa Applied: 2 Sep, 2020.
Thank you all for your support.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## hvn

cmimran81 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just received the visa grant today in offshore category.
> EOI: 8 May, 2020
> UID: 24 Aug, 2020
> Visa Applied: 2 Sep, 2020.
> Thank you all for your support.
> Wish you all the best.


Congrats mate, it seems that most people who received grants this time is from offshore.


----------



## stalent2020

Could please let us know, under which sector you have applied and from which country? 




cmimran81 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just received the visa grant today in offshore category.
> EOI: 8 May, 2020
> UID: 24 Aug, 2020
> Visa Applied: 2 Sep, 2020.
> Thank you all for your support.
> Wish you all the best.


----------



## Bsha786

Hi Everyone,

I applied for GTI on 2nd June. I received an email 2 weeks ago for documentary evidence of my claims in my CV like job in home country, being reviewer of conferences etc... I wrote a response letter and provided all the documentary proof. Yesterday, I received an email stating that 

*Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.

To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:

demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements;
still be prominent in their field of expertise;
provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise;
have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their area of talent;
have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant.*

Though I have provided all the documentary proof for the criteria mentioned. I need suggestions that how can I respond to the email or know that why my application has been rejected.

Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## darkknight2099

Bsha786 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for GTI on 2nd June. I received an email 2 weeks ago for documentary evidence of my claims in my CV like job in home country, being reviewer of conferences etc... I wrote a response letter and provided all the documentary proof. Yesterday, I received an email stating that
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:
> 
> 
> 
> demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements;
> 
> still be prominent in their field of expertise;
> 
> provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise;
> 
> have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their area of talent;
> 
> have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant.*
> 
> 
> 
> Though I have provided all the documentary proof for the criteria mentioned. I need suggestions that how can I respond to the email or know that why my application has been rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


Looks like you don't have a nominator, or one with weak profile. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## gtisp2020

Bsha786 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for GTI on 2nd June. I received an email 2 weeks ago for documentary evidence of my claims in my CV like job in home country, being reviewer of conferences etc... I wrote a response letter and provided all the documentary proof. Yesterday, I received an email stating that
> 
> *Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:
> 
> demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements;
> still be prominent in their field of expertise;
> provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise;
> have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their area of talent;
> have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant.*
> 
> Though I have provided all the documentary proof for the criteria mentioned. I need suggestions that how can I respond to the email or know that why my application has been rejected.
> 
> Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


Can you share your profile, please? Offshore/onshore?


----------



## Bsha786

darkknight2099 said:


> Looks like you don't have a nominator, or one with weak profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


My nominator is the Head of School of top-ranked University in Australia.

My profile is:

PhD 3rd year
MSc on scholarship from Pakistan
PhD on Scholarship from Australia
Publications 4 High Impact Factor Journals and 3 A ranked Conferences
Awards MSc and PhD scholarships and research grants for conferences
Key contributor to several national and international research funded projects


----------



## Bsha786

gtisp2020 said:


> Can you share your profile, please? Offshore/onshore?


PhD 3rd year
MSc on scholarship from Pakistan
PhD on Scholarship from Australia
Publications 4 High Impact Factor Journals and 3 A ranked Conferences
Awards MSc and PhD scholarships and research grants for conferences
Key contributor to several national and international research funded projects

Onshore


----------



## vicki_7

What was your GPA in masters?



Bsha786 said:


> My nominator is the Head of School of top-ranked University in Australia.
> 
> My profile is:
> 
> PhD 3rd year
> MSc on scholarship from Pakistan
> PhD on Scholarship from Australia
> Publications 4 High Impact Factor Journals and 3 A ranked Conferences
> Awards MSc and PhD scholarships and research grants for conferences
> Key contributor to several national and international research funded projects


----------



## Bsha786

vicki_7 said:


> What was your GPA in masters?


First position in my batch with GPA 3.62/4.0


----------



## vicki_7

Bsha786 said:


> First position in my batch with GPA 3.62/4.0


Masters done more than 3 years ago? Also what were the main points the head of your school wrote in his/her letter?


----------



## gtisp2020

Bsha786 said:


> PhD 3rd year
> MSc on scholarship from Pakistan
> PhD on Scholarship from Australia
> Publications 4 High Impact Factor Journals and 3 A ranked Conferences
> Awards MSc and PhD scholarships and research grants for conferences
> Key contributor to several national and international research funded projects
> 
> Onshore


Your profile looks good. The possible reasons for rejection I can think of

1) Your current research does not fit to one of the target sectors

2) You are not in final semester of your PhD (or you didn't provide any evidence)


----------



## darkknight2099

gtisp2020 said:


> Your profile looks good. The possible reasons for rejection I can think of
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Your current research does not fit to one of the target sectors
> 
> 
> 
> 2) You are not in final semester of your PhD (or you didn't provide any evidence)


Agree, with this profile you should get it. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## stalent2020

Bsha786 said:


> First position in my batch with GPA 3.62/4.0


which sector?


----------



## Yenaro

Bsha786 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for GTI on 2nd June. I received an email 2 weeks ago for documentary evidence of my claims in my CV like job in home country, being reviewer of conferences etc... I wrote a response letter and provided all the documentary proof. Yesterday, I received an email stating that
> 
> *Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:
> 
> demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements;
> still be prominent in their field of expertise;
> provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise;
> have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their area of talent;
> have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant.*
> 
> Though I have provided all the documentary proof for the criteria mentioned. I need suggestions that how can I respond to the email or know that why my application has been rejected.
> 
> Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


Hi Bsha, did you provide:
- an evidence of the payslips (to justify the income if you have claim it in your CV, and they have ask you for it)?
- A formal Proof of reviewing conferences?
- Are you last semester PhD? if so did you provide an evidence ?
- Is your master less than three years?
- and most important, did you provide formal evidences that you are prominent and internationally recognized in your field?


----------



## kundikoi

Bsha786 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for GTI on 2nd June. I received an email 2 weeks ago for documentary evidence of my claims in my CV like job in home country, being reviewer of conferences etc... I wrote a response letter and provided all the documentary proof.
> 
> Though I have provided all the documentary proof for the criteria mentioned. I need suggestions that how can I respond to the email or know that why my application has been rejected.
> 
> Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thanks


let me guess - ICT or Data Science sector? you may be getting negatively impacted by the relative overweightedness of those in FY20 visa grants. Or, as seen on here earlier (e.g. Fintech vs ICT), you may have gone for a sector you weren't deemed fully suitable for or haven't actually worked in (which explains the RFI details like evidence of your job in home country).


----------



## Bsha786

vicki_7 said:


> Masters done more than 3 years ago? Also what were the main points the head of your school wrote in his/her letter?


Did Masters in August 2016

Head of School acknowledged my contributions to national and international funded projects, my supervision of Honour project, my publications, my prominence in the field, my awards and scholarships I won during my PhD


----------



## Bsha786

gtisp2020 said:


> Your profile looks good. The possible reasons for rejection I can think of
> 
> 1) Your current research does not fit to one of the target sectors
> 
> 2) You are not in final semester of your PhD (or you didn't provide any evidence)


I am working on IoT Data Science which fits to Data Science sector

I am not in the final semester of my PhD but they didn't ask me to provide any evidence because my supervisor already wrote that I will graduate in June 2021.


----------



## Bsha786

stalent2020 said:


> which sector?


General field of Data Science and more specifically the Internet of Things


----------



## Bsha786

Yenaro said:


> Hi Bsha, did you provide:
> - an evidence of the payslips (to justify the income if you have claim it in your CV, and they have ask you for it)?
> - A formal Proof of reviewing conferences?
> - Are you last semester PhD? if so did you provide an evidence ?
> - Is your master less than three years?
> - and most important, did you provide formal evidences that you are prominent and internationally recognized in your field?


I provided payslip, letter from University, my outstanding achievements related to my role as a lecturer

Yes, a got letters from Conference Co-Chairs for which I reviewed the papers

They didn't ask me to provide an evidence for last semester PhD because my Professor mentioned in a support letter that based on my progress I will graduate in June 2021.

Yes, I provided the conferences where I presented, my publications, awards etc...


----------



## Bsha786

kundikoi said:


> let me guess - ICT or Data Science sector? you may be getting negatively impacted by the relative overweightedness of those in FY20 visa grants. Or, as seen on here earlier (e.g. Fintech vs ICT), you may have gone for a sector you weren't deemed fully suitable for or haven't actually worked in (which explains the RFI details like evidence of your job in home country).


My Professor wrote and I also described that the area I am working is related to Data Science. My projects and publications are evidence of this.


----------



## Manal2015

The reason of rejection could be “not being in last 6 months of PhD”


----------



## Manal2015

Would you mind sharing your university name in Australia?


----------



## Yenaro

Bsha786 said:


> I provided payslip, letter from University, my outstanding achievements related to my role as a lecturer
> 
> Yes, a got letters from Conference Co-Chairs for which I reviewed the papers
> 
> They didn't ask me to provide an evidence for last semester PhD because my Professor mentioned in a support letter that based on my progress I will graduate in June 2021.
> 
> Yes, I provided the conferences where I presented, my publications, awards etc...


You are in your third year but first semester?


----------



## Bsha786

Manal2015 said:


> Would you mind sharing your university name in Australia?


University of Sydney


----------



## Bsha786

Manal2015 said:


> The reason of rejection could be “not being in last 6 months of PhD”


If this would be a reason, then it should have been mentioned in the email. But they didn't provide any reason for this.


----------



## Bsha786

Yenaro said:


> You are in your third year but first semester?


Yes. But the case officer didn't mention that I am not in last 6 months of PhD


----------



## Manal2015

May be they are sending out a generalised email to unsuccessful applicants


----------



## Bsha786

Manal2015 said:


> May be they are sending out a generalised email to unsuccessful applicants


Is there a way to appeal?


----------



## kundikoi

Bsha786 said:


> If this would be a reason, then it should have been mentioned in the email. But they didn't provide any reason for this.


nobody gets a clear-cut reason for a rejection, so you'll save yourself a lot of anxiety if you cease looking for one. I partially agree with @Manal - not being in the last 6 months (which is one of the criteria) *and *not meeting the FWHIT (another criteria) are enough to sink anyone's application - and they have previously. 

Best course of action would likely be to re-apply in your last 6 months of the PhD.



Bsha786 said:


> Is there a way to appeal?


not at the EOI stage - and, quite frankly, I don't see any legit grounds for an appeal at this stage. Best not to mess with the dept and screw up your future chances.


----------



## MN8

kundikoi said:


> nobody gets a clear-cut reason for a rejection, so you'll save yourself a lot of anxiety if you cease looking for one. I partially agree with @Manal - not being in the last 6 months (which is one of the criteria) *and *not meeting the FWHIT (another criteria) are enough to sink anyone's application - and they have previously.
> 
> Best course of action would likely be to re-apply in your last 6 months of the PhD.
> 
> 
> not at the EOI stage - and, quite frankly, I don't see any legit grounds for an appeal at this stage. Best not to mess with the dept and screw up your future chances.


This. ^^


----------



## Bsha786

kundikoi said:


> nobody gets a clear-cut reason for a rejection, so you'll save yourself a lot of anxiety if you cease looking for one. I partially agree with @Manal - not being in the last 6 months (which is one of the criteria) *and *not meeting the FWHIT (another criteria) are enough to sink anyone's application - and they have previously.
> 
> Best course of action would likely be to re-apply in your last 6 months of the PhD.


I have provided them with the proof that type of job I will do after graduation, it offers more than FWHIT.

Not being in the last 6 months could be a reason but they shouldn't even ask me about the documentary evidence and reject it straight away because of not being in last 6 months of PhD


----------



## MN8

Bsha786 said:


> I have provided them with the proof that type of job I will do after graduation, it offers more than FWHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> Not being in the last 6 months could be a reason but they shouldn't even ask me about the documentary evidence and reject it straight away because of not being in last 6 months of PhD


In your earlier response you wrote, your professor already mentioned your graduation in June 2021. They did the maths afterwards and sent you a copypasta reply. This isn't uncommon mate. Apply in few months, you have a good profile. All the best.


----------



## kundikoi

Bsha786 said:


> I have provided them with the proof that type of job I will do after graduation, it offers more than FWHIT.


I have no doubt you proved that a job after graduation can offer more than FWHIT. Surely you can see, though, that from the Dept's likely perspective
1. you haven't graduated yet - and _*aren't even close*_, and 
2. perhaps you haven't proven that *you *can secure that kind of job. 



Bsha786 said:


> Not being in the last 6 months could be a reason but they shouldn't even ask me about the documentary evidence and reject it straight away because of not being in last 6 months of PhD


It's a fair comment, but I would counter that it's somewhat of a good thing - that they may have considered you "borderline" and worth taking another look at by way of an RFI. Had your RFI response been stronger from their perspective, you may have even gotten the UID :juggle:.


----------



## sonhcnet

So, after all, any invitation this month so far?


----------



## Manal2015

On offshore applicant got UID today. EOI submitted in May.
Phd candidate, no publications but many patents


----------



## stalent2020

Manal2015 said:


> On offshore applicant got UID today. EOI submitted in May.
> Phd candidate, no publications but many patents[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Which country?
> which sector?


----------



## small munene

Just my opinion! 
I strongly still believe that having publications or patents doesnt make one qualify for global talent. However, having the right publications and right patents may perhaps qualify you to. By “right” this is what i mean.... 

How many citations did the publication receive since it was online? And in which journal was it published? Did international media outlets like BBC CNN ABC etc give u a mention or mention of that article when published? In other scenarios i have seen TEDx talks of articles published... were main authirs invited. But if the answer is no.... then its a normal article to me. 

How many startups or whats the financial significance of the patent ? I have seen plenty of rubbish patents out there!


----------



## johnyjohny

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the 124 visa grant today. Grateful to this forum – lots of all the insightful discussions - this really helped.
> 
> Location - Offshore.
> 
> Profile - Salary well above threshold, 16 years exp., ICT field, Multiple international awards and speeches (referenceable), Deep digital expertise (AI/ML, Data platforms, Modern apps) & proven leadership within several industry verticals, vouched by customer's C Suite, Australian highly reputed Nominator (Direct working experience with him).
> 
> EOI - May 2020
> 
> UID - Aug 2020
> 
> Visa Lodge - 124, End Aug 2020
> 
> s56 - Early Sep 2020 (Form 80, Health, PCC)
> 
> Provided all details - 17 Sep 2020
> 
> Grant - 18 Sep 2020
> 
> Wish all of you the best.
> 
> Life happens at its own pace, take care and take it easy!
> 
> Cheers


How did you manage to find a nominator ?


----------



## inampudichaitanya1

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need some help, I have applied for 124 visa as I am onshore but my wife is offahore. I have got my s56 request with medicals for both me n my wife where my wifes medicals are updated and I am left only with HIV test as I had done rest of the test's within 12 months. I am waiting for my Indian Pcc as its taking lots of time (waiting for more than 1 month now). I am getting stressed too much because of the delays and wanted to ask are there any chance that they might stop granting visas based on the quota as there is no quota for this FY? Also, once I submit my documents, I will have to leave the country is there any chance that I can get an exemption on not leaving the country explaining the current situation and a letter from my organisation as I am working on projects related to covid & bushfire etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Mate,
we are also on the same boat, please keep posting your updates.


----------



## Jan 2020

stalent2020 said:


> Manal2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On offshore applicant got UID today. EOI submitted in May.
> Phd candidate, no publications but many patents[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Which country?
> which sector?
> 
> 
> 
> From China and the direction is AI. So the sector should be data science.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jan 2020

It seems like the COs are dealing with offshore applications at this monent, as one of my friend got UID on 14 Sep and another got UID yesterday. At least they are still working which gives us some hopes. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hvn

Jan 2020 said:


> It seems like the COs are dealing with offshore applications at this monent, as one of my friend got UID on 14 Sep and another got UID yesterday. At least they are still working which gives us some hopes. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clap2::clap2:


That what I observed as well, which makes sense since most onshore people will probably have to stay in Australia until at least early next year due to travel restrictions regardless of granting them UID or not.


----------



## small munene

inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need some help, I have applied for 124 visa as I am onshore but my wife is offahore. I have got my s56 request with medicals for both me n my wife where my wifes medicals are updated and I am left only with HIV test as I had done rest of the test's within 12 months. I am waiting for my Indian Pcc as its taking lots of time (waiting for more than 1 month now). I am getting stressed too much because of the delays and wanted to ask are there any chance that they might stop granting visas based on the quota as there is no quota for this FY? Also, once I submit my documents, I will have to leave the country is there any chance that I can get an exemption on not leaving the country explaining the current situation and a letter from my organisation as I am working on projects related to covid & bushfire etc?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> we are also on the same boat, please keep posting your updates.
Click to expand...


I strongly believe there is no chance for you to get a waiver not to leave Australia if you apply for 124 visa. I was in the same situation, i had to leave Australia to get granted Visa. And the CO was clear that in the event that the program is closed or slots all taken and not yet granted. Then i do not have any legal right to the visa not yet granted.


----------



## raxataxa

Jan 2020 said:


> It seems like the COs are dealing with offshore applications at this monent, as one of my friend got UID on 14 Sep and another got UID yesterday. At least they are still working which gives us some hopes. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clap2::clap2:


Must understand that the recent UID recipients (very sparsely granted) are solely Chinese nationals (read: Hong Kongers). Read this on hannantew.com.au.


----------



## Jan 2020

raxataxa said:


> Must understand that the recent UID recipients (very sparsely granted) are solely Chinese nationals (read: Hong Kongers). Read this on hannantew.com.au.


They are not HKers. They are from mainland China.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

I'm hearing that the program is definitely going to be extended another year for 2020-21. Even though Australia is going to drastically reduce incoming immigration this year. 



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## livesimple

Hello Friends,

I'm planning to move from the US to Australia. I have a couple of questions below. 
1. Can someone share your experience in finding a job there? 
2. How long does it take to find an IT job in Australia for PR holder? 
3. How difficult to get a Job from overseas?

Your help in this regard will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

livesimple said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm planning to move from the US to Australia. I have a couple of questions below.
> 1. Can someone share your experience in finding a job there?
> 2. How long does it take to find an IT job in Australia for PR holder?
> 3. How difficult to get a Job from overseas?
> 
> Your help in this regard will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, sure. I was in a similar situation and found a job in tech in Australia from overseas even without a Permanent Residency.

1. Go to seek.com.au, make a profile there and start looking for jobs in your domain and field. Submit your resume and customized cover letters for each application.

2. Its' pretty easy if you have the right skill set. There's a lot of tech openings in Sydney and Melbourne at the moment. I prefer Sydney because there's a lot more of a 'tech startup' scene here. But feel free to look around if you don't have preferences. The salaries in Sydney are the highest atm.

3. It's not difficult at all if you have the right skill set and a PR to add to that. Because you have the GTI Visa, I'm pretty sure it should be a walk in the park for you. You'd probably end up with multiple offers and should choose the right one.

Good luck job hunting


----------



## stalent2020

Guys, do you know if there is any WhatsApp or telegram group for this program?


----------



## R243

Any one submitted in June get a UID?( inshore applicatns)


----------



## raxataxa

R243 said:


> Any one submitted in June get a UID?( inshore applicatns)


Not many. But many applied in June. May be after October budget thing? Been 3.5 months for me.


----------



## Gadget Guru

raxataxa said:


> R243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one submitted in June get a UID?( inshore applicatns)
> 
> 
> 
> Not many. But many applied in June. May be after October budget thing? Been 3.5 months for me.
Click to expand...

Same here, I also think that invites will be given only after 6th Oct.
Does anyone think that we should attach recommend letter when filing EOI?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Gadget Guru said:


> Same here, I also think that invites will be given only after 6th Oct.
> Does anyone think that we should attach recommend letter when filing EOI?


Yes, for sure. Makes your case decision ready. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Guru

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yes, for sure. Makes your case decision ready.


Thanks. Can you please suggest points to be included in the recommendation letter?


----------



## R243

Are you sure that they will announce the new budget in October?
why I thought it would be in November


----------



## hvn

R243 said:


> Are you sure that they will announce the new budget in October?
> why I thought it would be in November


No, I think it will be on Oct 6.


----------



## hvn

hvn said:


> No, I think it will be on Oct 6.


As confirmed by Treasurer Josh Frydenberg here


----------



## R243

Thanks! It’s not too far hopefully they extend this for the next year!


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> raxataxa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one submitted in June get a UID?( inshore applicatns)
> 
> 
> 
> Not many. But many applied in June. May be after October budget thing? Been 3.5 months for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, I also think that invites will be given only after 6th Oct.
> Does anyone think that we should attach recommend letter when filing EOI?
Click to expand...

Always avoid non requested documents!


----------



## p.scott930

Hi guys,

Does anyone know that why some applicants could contact the GTI officer for application details even before submission? 

I tried to search GTI officers in the LinkedIn and DM them. One said he is not the officer responsible for the region that I am from (QLD). But I can not find the officer in my state.

Any experience that can be shared?

Thank you!
Scott


----------



## small munene

p.scott930 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know that why some applicants could contact the GTI officer for application details even before submission?
> 
> I tried to search GTI officers in the LinkedIn and DM them. One said he is not the officer responsible for the region that I am from (QLD). But I can not find the officer in my state.
> 
> Any experience that can be shared?
> 
> Thank you!
> Scott


People offshore have chance to talk to GTI officers. The DoHA selectively put officers in North America, Europe, and Asia. Onshore and other regions eg Africa, we are all in same pool, seems its not easy anymore. Earlier it was! But perhaps due to theoverwhelming number of inquiries and applications, its getting messy.


----------



## Ghoshd

Saw a link which will help to find nominator

https://ajurialawyers.com/global-talent-visas/

Case Study
Anna is working in San Francisco as a Software Developer. Whilst she met all requirements for the GTIP visa, she did not have an Australian nominator. This was arranged through the IT professional body whom after assessing her skills, were able to nominate him for the role.
If you need help working out who should be your nominator you can book an appointment to speak to one of us about it and we may even be able to help you find a suitable nominator if you do not have one.


----------



## johnyjohny

Ghoshd said:


> Saw a link which will help to find nominator
> 
> https://ajurialawyers.com/global-talent-visas/
> 
> Case Study
> Anna is working in San Francisco as a Software Developer. Whilst she met all requirements for the GTIP visa, she did not have an Australian nominator. This was arranged through the IT professional body whom after assessing her skills, were able to nominate him for the role.
> If you need help working out who should be your nominator you can book an appointment to speak to one of us about it and we may even be able to help you find a suitable nominator if you do not have one.


This professional body, my guess, could be ACS. Check this page right at the bottom for testimonials ==> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html


----------



## Ghoshd

johnyjohny said:


> This professional body, my guess, could be ACS. Check this page right at the bottom for testimonials ==> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html


ok, I thought the lawyers will help with all the sector.


----------



## chigozie2040

Good Day everyone, please how long does it take to get visa grant after uploading every required document plus medicals. My friend's application has been pending since last week Thursday, with no response from the department after providing all the required document. He's worried especially after seeing people who got grants 24 hours after providing the required documents.


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> Good Day everyone, please how long does it take to get visa grant after uploading every required document plus medicals. My friend's application has been pending since last week Thursday, with no response from the department after providing all the required document. He's worried especially after seeing people who got grants 24 hours after providing the required documents.


It varies. If all docs are legit, then expect grant ASAP. Your friend can also email the CO notifying him/her about full response to s56. This is known to accelerate the grant decision.
Regard
Munene


----------



## small munene

Ghoshd said:


> johnyjohny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This professional body, my guess, could be ACS. Check this page right at the bottom for testimonials ==> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I thought the lawyers will help with all the sector.
Click to expand...

The lawyers can possibly connect you to the right people ( with a fee) for nomination. Nowdays its a service, too.


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> It varies. If all docs are legit, then expect grant ASAP. Your friend can also email the CO notifying him/her about full response to s56. This is known to accelerate the grant decision.
> Regard
> Munene



Thanks for your response, its been 4days since the visa was lodged, is it early to email the CO or wait for at lease 1 week before doing so?


----------



## p.scott930

Hi,

I would like to share my EOI application and get some advices

I submitted the EOI on 18th June but haven't got UID yet.
Sector: Medtech
Country: onshore
PhD status: about to submit my thesis next month
Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
Citations: 500 in total. H-index = 7
Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
Invited reviews: 7 times
Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant

I consider my background not too week (correct me if I am wrong), but not sure why I didn't get the UID.

Two questions: 

1. Does that matter whether a PhD has or hasn't submitted the thesis? I plan to provide the evidence once I submitted the thesis.

2. Does recommendation letter strengthen my case? I am not sure if I want to bother my supervisor to write these when I haven't got UID.


----------



## hvn

p.scott930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share my EOI application and get some advices
> 
> I submitted the EOI on 18th June but haven't got UID yet.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: about to submit my thesis next month
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 500 in total. H-index = 7
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> I consider my background not too week (correct me if I am wrong), but not sure why I didn't get the UID.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does that matter whether a PhD has or hasn't submitted the thesis? I plan to provide the evidence once I submitted the thesis.
> 
> 2. Does recommendation letter strengthen my case? I am not sure if I want to bother my supervisor to write these when I haven't got UID.


I think your profile is strong and you will get UID eventually, but need to wait after Oct 6 to have a new quota for this financial year 2020-2021. 
For your questions:
1. No, I don't think it matters, since there are a lot of PhD students who got UID before.
2. I'm not sure.


----------



## p.scott930

hvn said:


> I think your profile is strong and you will get UID eventually, but need to wait after Oct 6 to have a new quota for this financial year 2020-2021.
> For your questions:
> 1. No, I don't think it matters, since there are a lot of PhD students who got UID before.
> 2. I'm not sure.


Thanks for your reply.

I guess maybe in MedTech sectors there are too many competitive applicants.


----------



## wali_u

chigozie2040 said:


> Good Day everyone, please how long does it take to get visa grant after uploading every required document plus medicals. My friend's application has been pending since last week Thursday, with no response from the department after providing all the required document. He's worried especially after seeing people who got grants 24 hours after providing the required documents.


I am also facing the same issue. My s56 required documents along with medicals have been uploaded more than 2 weeks ago, yet there is no response. Is it something common since September?


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It varies. If all docs are legit, then expect grant ASAP. Your friend can also email the CO notifying him/her about full response to s56. This is known to accelerate the grant decision.
> Regard
> Munene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, its been 4days since the visa was lodged, is it early to email the CO or wait for at lease 1 week before doing so?
Click to expand...

If the medicals reflect as being done( usually after 3 days) dont worry about it. Just notify the CO. You will get grant ( on condition yours docs are legit).
Regards
Munene


----------



## small munene

p.scott930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share my EOI application and get some advices
> 
> I submitted the EOI on 18th June but haven't got UID yet.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: about to submit my thesis next month
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 500 in total. H-index = 7
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> I consider my background not too week (correct me if I am wrong), but not sure why I didn't get the UID.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does that matter whether a PhD has or hasn't submitted the thesis? I plan to provide the evidence once I submitted the thesis.
> 
> 2. Does recommendation letter strengthen my case? I am not sure if I want to bother my supervisor to write these when I haven't got UID.


1. It matters. Its used as proof ( on condition you are applying on that “PhD condition”)

2. Recommedation may or may not help.FYI: Avoid sending COs documents not requested. I am sure they would be clear to everyone to attach recommendation letters (if they really wanted one). Actually, what many applicants dont get is that this is Global Talent Program..... Ur profile should be self-sufficient to command a UID ....... at the initial EoI stage...NOT to be backed up by someone and blah blah... Just list your Researcher ID, links of grants and media links and article links... etc. Technically speaking a google search with your name can possibly do all the talking. 

Cheers
Munene


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> I am also facing the same issue. My s56 required documents along with medicals have been uploaded more than 2 weeks ago, yet there is no response. Is it something common since September?



Have you contacted your case officer? If yes, what did she/he say?


----------



## small munene

wali_u said:


> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day everyone, please how long does it take to get visa grant after uploading every required document plus medicals. My friend's application has been pending since last week Thursday, with no response from the department after providing all the required document. He's worried especially after seeing people who got grants 24 hours after providing the required documents.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also facing the same issue. My s56 required documents along with medicals have been uploaded more than 2 weeks ago, yet there is no response. Is it something common since September?
Click to expand...

Its not common, all my friends got Grant after they sent emails to COs. Perhaps the COs are busy and just need some wakeup email to finish off your case. So dont get sleepy, ping them. 

Goodluck Mate.

Munene


----------



## wali_u

I have applied through an agent. She has pinged the CO and yet to receive any response.


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> I have applied through an agent. She has pinged the CO and yet to receive any response.


When did your agent ping the CO?


----------



## Jan 2020

p.scott930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share my EOI application and get some advices
> 
> I submitted the EOI on 18th June but haven't got UID yet.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: about to submit my thesis next month
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 500 in total. H-index = 7
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> I consider my background not too week (correct me if I am wrong), but not sure why I didn't get the UID.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does that matter whether a PhD has or hasn't submitted the thesis? I plan to provide the evidence once I submitted the thesis.
> 
> 2. Does recommendation letter strengthen my case? I am not sure if I want to bother my supervisor to write these when I haven't got UID.


This profile are quite similar to mine. Med Sector and 3 first author publications (one IF >10). I lodged my EOI on 12nd June and I am still waiting for reply.


----------



## wali_u

chigozie2040 said:


> When did your agent ping the CO?


Last Friday!


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> I consider my background not too week (correct me if I am wrong), but not sure why I didn't get the UID.


it's a pretty big leap from "not too weak" (which ain't too strong either) to "not sure why I didn't get the UID." 

Besides the average profiling, there are plenty of other reasons already outlined on the forum as to why the issuance has seemingly slowed lately. 



p.scott930 said:


> 1. Does that matter whether a PhD has or hasn't submitted the thesis? I plan to provide the evidence once I submitted the thesis.
> 
> 2. Does recommendation letter strengthen my case? I am not sure if I want to bother my supervisor to write these when I haven't got UID.


1. If you're the GTO, have only 1 UID to give, and are looking at two relatively similar profiles - but one has a PhD in hand and another doesn't - which one would you issue the UID to?

2. Well it would depend on the contents of the letter and whether they balance out the relatively weaker aspects of your profile, won't it? A generic letter which just rehashes the same info already available to the GTO elsewhere in the EOI wouldn't really do much good imho, but a carefully-crafted one would most certainly not hurt.


----------



## jk_534

chigozie2040 said:


> Have you contacted your case officer? If yes, what did she/he say?


Hi I have also submitted all documents requested in s56. Can I know how to contact he CO? Is CO the person who provided you with the UID (global talent officer) or the person dealing with your application in IMMI?


----------



## MN8

jk_534 said:


> Hi I have also submitted all documents requested in s56. Can I know how to contact he CO? Is CO the person who provided you with the UID (global talent officer) or the person dealing with your application in IMMI?


Person who sent you s56. That's your CO.


----------



## p.scott930

kundikoi said:


> it's a pretty big leap from "not too weak" (which ain't too strong either) to "not sure why I didn't get the UID."
> 
> Besides the average profiling, there are plenty of other reasons already outlined on the forum as to why the issuance has seemingly slowed lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you're the GTO, have only 1 UID to give, and are looking at two relatively similar profiles - but one has a PhD in hand and another doesn't - which one would you issue the UID to?
> 
> 2. Well it would depend on the contents of the letter and whether they balance out the relatively weaker aspects of your profile, won't it? A generic letter which just rehashes the same info already available to the GTO elsewhere in the EOI wouldn't really do much good imho, but a carefully-crafted one would most certainly not hurt.


Thanks for your comments. I thought some of your points make sense.

The reason why some people think their backgroud are not too weak is that we alreay saw some cases with "weak background" in the early Feb or March. I did know a friend of my colleague got the UID with only one paper (not with high IF) and in his first year of PhD in Sydney in March, which is pretty lucky. I have to say it makes me feel jealous.

Anyway, there is no use crying over the spilt milk. We just need to do our best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## p.scott930

Jan 2020 said:


> This profile are quite similar to mine. Med Sector and 3 first author publications (one IF >10). I lodged my EOI on 12nd June and I am still waiting for reply.


Have you submitted your thesis yet?


----------



## Ghoshd

jk_534 said:


> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you contacted your case officer? If yes, what did she/he say?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have also submitted all documents requested in s56. Can I know how to contact he CO? Is CO the person who provided you with the UID (global talent officer) or the person dealing with your application in IMMI?
Click to expand...

I have sent email to the email address mentioned in “s56 request for more information” pdf shared
subject line - application id, full name and dob


----------



## jk_534

MN8 said:


> Person who sent you s56. That's your CO.


Thanks for the reply, how do I contact the CO. I didn't find any contact info of the CO in the immi application system except for his name in the s56 form.


----------



## MN8

jk_534 said:


> Thanks for the reply, how do I contact the CO. I didn't find any contact info of the CO in the immi application system except for his name in the s56 form.


Did you get an email for s56 as well? Reply to that s56 email. Address your greetings to CO name, keep the email subject intact.


----------



## jk_534

MN8 said:


> Did you get an email for s56 as well? Reply to that s56 email. Address your greetings to CO name, keep the email subject intact.


Yes I have that email, but the email is a generic email of the department of home affairs.


----------



## MN8

jk_534 said:


> Yes I have that email, but the email is a generic email of the department of home affairs.


Yes its generic, but this is a shared mailbox visible to all COs. Relevabt CO will pick your case based on the subject line which has your application unique identifier.


----------



## MrNe

Guys, I noticed that the website of Global Talent contact form is just updated today. Now the recommendation letter is required.


----------



## gtisp2020

MrNe said:


> Guys, I noticed that the website of Global Talent contact form is just updated today. Now the recommendation letter is required.



They've actually updated the whole form. A couple of things that I have noticed:

1) Only PhD students who are 6 or less months away from their submission and who have recently submitted their PhDs will only be considered for the PhD pathway (3 year range has been abolished).

2) All others including those who've just completed their PhDs have to compete for the general pathway, so they either need to earn at or above FWHIT or need to convince GTO that they can attract a salary at or above FWHIT. I guess they will sort the EOIs based on current salary and then evaluate.


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> They've actually updated the whole form. A couple of things that I have noticed:
> 
> 1) Only PhD students who are 6 months away from their submission and who have recently submitted their PhDs will only be considered for the PhD pathway (3 year range has been abolished).
> 
> 2) All others including those who've just completed their PhDs have to compete for the general pathway, so they either need to earn at or above FWHIT or need to convince GTO that they can attract a salary at or above FWHIT. I guess they will sort the EOIs based on current salary and then evaluate.


The original version
"The Department are also looking to target certain student cohorts with research that is internationally recognised and relevant to those targeted industries, including those who have recently (in the last 3 years) completed a:
Masters/Honours (with an 80% average) or
PhD or those within the last semester (6 months) of submitting their thesis."

The updated version
"demonstrate you are likely to earn at or above the Fair Work high income threshold (FWHIT), which is currently AUD153,600 per year in Australia or be a high performing recent PhD or Masters or Honours graduate in one of the target sectors"


----------



## p.scott930

Could anyone point out where is "the recommendation letter is required."? I look through the form but didn't see such sentence.
Thank you!


----------



## gtisp2020

p.scott930 said:


> Could anyone point out where is "the recommendation letter is required."? I look through the form but didn't see such sentence.
> Thank you!


I think recommendation letter is not mandatory but you can attach it to support your achievements.

"Attach evidence to demonstrate your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement (a full CV is mandatory)

For example, full CV, pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards, academic certificates, academic transcripts, recommendation letters etc. "


----------



## Nizami

Hi all,
Can someone tell me about their nominator? I am confused about the term "national reputation". I have a recommendation letter from my CIO and my org is an MNC with an international reputation. However, I have my manager as my nominator and she is a perm. resident of AU. Kindly let me know the safe option.

Thanks!


----------



## kundikoi

Nizami said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone tell me about their nominator? I am confused about the term "national reputation". I have a recommendation letter from my CIO and my org is an MNC with an international reputation. However, I have my manager as my nominator and she is a perm. resident of AU. Kindly let me know the safe option.
> 
> Thanks!


asked and answered before mate - why dontcha read through the whole thread for some valuable advice. 

quick rule of thumb: if the GTO googles your nominator, what will be the top 3-5 results that'll come up? if none of them point to any kind of prominence/achievement (like an interview, award, or a citation to name a few, even a half-decent LinkedIn profile would be better than none), then find a different nominator for "the safe option".


----------



## dtzhu337

received a phone call and also emails confirming they received my supplementary documents (requested on Sep 21st) and will continue process my EOI. Months of waiting and I have to tell myself not to raise hopes up. This has been too long


----------



## R243

When did you submit your EOI? And I never heard that they call on the phone, this is a good sign! Good luck


----------



## Manal2015

Just saw in another forum that a guy got rejection email on 30 September 2020. Below was his profile and timeline.
PhD in Agriculture Science from an Australian university in 2018,
17 international publications 
Onshore 
EOI submitted on 15 June


----------



## stalent2020

Manal2015 said:


> Just saw in another forum that a guy got rejection email on 30 September 2020. Below was his profile and timeline.
> PhD in Agriculture Science from an Australian university in 2018,
> 17 international publications
> Onshore
> EOI submitted on 15 June


which forum?
Could you please send the link here.


----------



## GBSINGH

Hello Guys,
I have applied under 858 sub class while I was in Australia but due to pandemic I had to return back to my home country. Now I would like to re enter as my case officer indicated for a grant. Did anyone had similar experience or applied for exemption to enter Australia for visa grant?


----------



## kundikoi

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have applied under 858 sub class while I was in Australia but due to pandemic I had to return back to my home country. Now I would like to re enter as my case officer indicated for a grant. Did anyone had similar experience or applied for exemption to enter Australia for visa grant?


hmm, interesting case - we haven't had one of those in ages here :juggle:

pretty sure you won't find any other similar experiences here - and your complication is that these travel exemptions are only entertained for cits/PRs (so 124s can actually apply for them as they got their PRs, but you don't)... 

if I were you, I wouldn't waste any more valuable time on this forum and consult with an experienced MARA agent on your options - as I don't believe you can actually afford to wait until the exemptions are lifted either


----------



## GBSINGH

Thanks for your suggestion Kundikoi.


kundikoi said:


> GBSINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I have applied under 858 sub class while I was in Australia but due to pandemic I had to return back to my home country. Now I would like to re enter as my case officer indicated for a grant. Did anyone had similar experience or applied for exemption to enter Australia for visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, interesting case - we haven't had one of those in ages here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure you won't find any other similar experiences here - and your complication is that these travel exemptions are only entertained for cits/PRs (so 124s can actually apply for them as they got their PRs, but you don't)...
> 
> if I were you, I wouldn't waste any more valuable time on this forum and consult with an experienced MARA agent on your options - as I don't believe you can actually afford to wait until the exemptions are lifted either
Click to expand...


----------



## dtzhu337

R243 said:


> When did you submit your EOI? And I never heard that they call on the phone, this is a good sign! Good luck



June 2nd. 

Yes, I was also surprised to hear from them. And that lady also mentioned that this process might cost several months (explained briefly about the procedure), and said luckily I am working but not only waiting for the results. Hope this could turn out to be a positive result.


----------



## R243

It’s almost 4 month for you, hopefully you will get it soon!


----------



## negi

Hey guys!

I read through the thread but could not get this particular information. Does anyone know what usually is the IED when one is granted 124 visa? And what's the "Must not arrive after date"?
My sister who is a PhD with 20 International Awards, 25 publications and many international conferences, working in MedTech and currently based in Ireland is planning to submit her EOI; so just wondering what will be the IED in case she gets the grant?

She is aware that because of covid, the processing will be delayed but still wanted to have an idea of this before she submits her EOI as she has a contract of another 2 year in her current position.


----------



## small munene

negi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I read through the thread but could not get this particular information. Does anyone know what usually is the IED when one is granted 124 visa? And what's the "Must not arrive after date"?
> My sister who is a PhD with 20 International Awards, 25 publications and many international conferences, working in MedTech and currently based in Ireland is planning to submit her EOI; so just wondering what will be the IED in case she gets the grant?
> 
> She is aware that because of covid, the processing will be delayed but still wanted to have an idea of this before she submits her EOI as she has a contract of another 2 year in her current position.



IED is now a year. I myself obtained 124. And my IED was exactly 1 year from grant date. Remember 124 visas can enter Australiaanytime they want without need to apply for exemption.

So, your sister can expect almost 1.6 yrs since the whole process to visa grant can possibly eat 6 months.


----------



## small munene

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have applied under 858 sub class while I was in Australia but due to pandemic I had to return back to my home country. Now I would like to re enter as my case officer indicated for a grant. Did anyone had similar experience or applied for exemption to enter Australia for visa grant?



Find a job there and work as your case is very complicated and can possibly (probably)result into rejection incase the program is closed before you enter Australia or incase you dont have a valid visa to enter Australia. This is simply because yiu can be granted visa on condition you are onshore. 

I am thinking there is a possibility to file change of circumstances and change visa applied for from 858 to 124 but might have to pay 4k visa fees yet again. 

This should be a wake up call for people who lodge GTI visa, know the right Visa.... 124 or 858 and if at any time your circumstances might change especially due to the pandemic and border closures.


----------



## negi

small munene said:


> IED is now a year. I myself obtained 124. And my IED was exactly 1 year from grant date. Remember 124 visas can enter Australiaanytime they want without need to apply for exemption.
> 
> So, your sister can expect almost 1.6 yrs since the whole process to visa grant can possibly eat 6 months.


Thanks @small munene for your response. Congrats for your grant btw 
Yeah, the whole process from EOI till grant can take upto 6-7 months seeing the delay in processing. Also, what about the "Must not arrive after date"? Is it the same 4 years from the grant date just like how we have for 189/190 visas? 

Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## small munene

negi said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> IED is now a year. I myself obtained 124. And my IED was exactly 1 year from grant date. Remember 124 visas can enter Australiaanytime they want without need to apply for exemption.
> 
> So, your sister can expect almost 1.6 yrs since the whole process to visa grant can possibly eat 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @small munene for your response. Congrats for your grant btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whole process from EOI till grant can take upto 6-7 months seeing the delay in processing. Also, what about the "Must not arrive after date"? Is it the same 4 years from the grant date just like how we have for 189/190 visas?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response
Click to expand...

The “MustNoy Arrive date” is exactly 5 yrs from grant date. Grant was xx: Month: 2020 and must not arrive... is xx:Month: 2025.

Cheers
Munene


----------



## negi

small munene said:


> The “MustNoy Arrive date” is exactly 5 yrs from grant date. Grant was xx: Month: 2020 and must not arrive... is xx:Month: 2025.
> 
> Cheers
> Munene


Thank you so much for your response. Really appreciated.


----------



## gtisp2020

Manal2015 said:


> Just saw in another forum that a guy got rejection email on 30 September 2020. Below was his profile and timeline.
> PhD in Agriculture Science from an Australian university in 2018,
> 17 international publications
> Onshore
> EOI submitted on 15 June


It's not clear whether he is still active in his research field.


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> Manal2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw in another forum that a guy got rejection email on 30 September 2020. Below was his profile and timeline.
> PhD in Agriculture Science from an Australian university in 2018,
> 17 international publications
> Onshore
> EOI submitted on 15 June
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clear whether he is still active in his research field.
Click to expand...

Confirms my theory, PhD, Publications arent the final nail. How unique are the publications or your research and scientific profile?


----------



## almp_89

p.scott930 said:


> The original version
> "The Department are also looking to target certain student cohorts with research that is internationally recognised and relevant to those targeted industries, including those who have recently (in the last 3 years) completed a:
> Masters/Honours (with an 80% average) or
> PhD or those within the last semester (6 months) of submitting their thesis."
> 
> The updated version
> "demonstrate you are likely to earn at or above the Fair Work high income threshold (FWHIT), which is currently AUD153,600 per year in Australia or be a high performing recent PhD or Masters or Honours graduate in one of the target sectors"


Last updated on 30/09/20: If you are not PhD students graduate in the next 6 months, then you have to prove you can attract the salary >=156k AUD. Master/Honours are no more the case of interest.

"For example: your current contract/payslip or future job offer, or examples of job advertisements for roles in Australia you are qualified to undertake. Maximum file size: 1GB. Acceptable file formats: pdf, jpg, png"


----------



## gtisp2020

almp_89 said:


> Last updated on 30/09/20: If you are not PhD students graduate in the next 6 months, then you have to prove you can attract the salary >=156k AUD. Master/Honours are no more the case of interest.
> 
> "For example: your current contract/payslip or future job offer, or examples of job advertisements for roles in Australia you are qualified to undertake. Maximum file size: 1GB. Acceptable file formats: pdf, jpg, png"


Now there is almost no chance for the recent PhD graduates unless they earn 156k/yr. Even the salary of an Associate Professor in some Australian universities is less than that. The department is currently prioritising the people with $$$$ and will continue to do that. That's fine and makes sense. But the criteria to become eligible for the PhD pathway seems unfair for recent PhDs who are active in academia and doing unique and high quality research.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Now there is almost no chance for the recent PhD graduates unless they earn 156k/yr. Even the salary of an Associate Professor in some Australian universities is less than that.


doesn't have to be in academia - plenty of ICT or Data Science or Fintech jobs at or above the threshold out there. they also want more founders to create jobs & stimulate the economy, so stock equity/options can count too 



gtisp2020 said:


> But the criteria to become eligible for the PhD pathway seems unfair for recent PhDs who are active in academia and doing unique and high quality research.


I don't see anything "unfair" for the Australian people, who the Dept ultimately works for. Nobody is kicking out these recent PhDs, who are absolutely welcome to stay temporarily (or secure student/temp visas like most initial entrants) - until their allegedly "unique and high quality" research actually leads to some tangible results


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> gtisp2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is almost no chance for the recent PhD graduates unless they earn 156k/yr. Even the salary of an Associate Professor in some Australian universities is less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't have to be in academia - plenty of ICT or Data Science or Fintech jobs at or above the threshold out there. they also want more founders to create jobs & stimulate the economy, so stock equity/options can count too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything "unfair" for the Australian people, who the Dept ultimately works for. Nobody is kicking out these recent PhDs, who are absolutely welcome to stay temporarily (or secure student/temp visas like most initial entrants) - until their allegedly "unique and high quality" research actually leads to some tangible results
Click to expand...

It is true PhDs still have far better opportunities to get PR after TR as compared to other temporary workers.


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> doesn't have to be in academia - plenty of ICT or Data Science or Fintech jobs at or above the threshold out there. they also want more founders to create jobs & stimulate the economy, so stock equity/options can count too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything "unfair" for the Australian people, who the Dept ultimately works for. Nobody is kicking out these recent PhDs, who are absolutely welcome to stay temporarily (or secure student/temp visas like most initial entrants) - until their allegedly "unique and high quality" research actually leads to some tangible results


Tall poppy syndrome in action

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> doesn't have to be in academia - plenty of ICT or Data Science or Fintech jobs at or above the threshold out there. they also want more founders to create jobs & stimulate the economy, so stock equity/options can count too
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything "unfair" for the Australian people, who the Dept ultimately works for. Nobody is kicking out these recent PhDs, who are absolutely welcome to stay temporarily (or secure student/temp visas like most initial entrants) - until their allegedly "unique and high quality" research actually leads to some tangible results


I was expecting for such a comment from you. But there is no point of debating with PhD haters. argue:


----------



## gtisp2020

small munene said:


> It is true PhDs still have far better opportunities to get PR after TR as compared to other temporary workers.


I agree. But this is about GTI, not about the whole immigration system. :focus:


----------



## sonhcnet

So, there has been a debate between PhD holders and AU$150k (US$100k) earners. 

Now, let examine following statistics (in US):
1. The percentage of PhD holders in US is 2% population (source)
2. The percentage of US$100k-and-above earners in US is 33% population (source)

It's not easy to judge which one, a PhD holder or a high-paying earner, is more talented. However, it is obvious that you would have prettty much higher chance to meet the latter than the former.

Furthermore, PhD holders in US in average scores a salary of $100k and above, which is 1.5 time greater than that of non-PhD holders (source)


----------



## Nana689

They probably prefer those are massive-money earning than only academic persons. I know some people have great profile in academic but still jobless or do a weird jobs after graduation. Could we call sb talents if they cannot achieve a good and high salary position in their claimed field after graduation? The government needs your TAX , just a qualification and profile and you still jobless when arrive here. It is why... but for fresh graduate, a salary range from 60k to 80k for full time job is common than over 150k...really


----------



## MN8

Nana689 said:


> They probably prefer those are massive-money earning than only academic persons. I know some people have great profile in academic but still jobless or do a weird jobs after graduation. Could we call sb talents if they cannot achieve a good and high salary position in their claimed field after graduation? The government needs your TAX , just a qualification and profile and you still jobless when arrive here. It is why... but for fresh graduate, a salary range from 60k to 80k for full time job is common than over 150k...really


This is true. Government needs your tax, now more than ever. Thanks to COVID-19. We will see more policies getting skewed towards attracting higher "earning" individuals who can fill the treasury - Being poor is no fun.. this applies everywhere.


----------



## kundikoi

just to be clear, I've got nothing against PhDs in general - but <*SNIP*> the rules & the system have been absolutely clear and same for everyone from the moment GTIP was established. 
I applaud and gladly welcome all PhDs who have followed the rules and received their UIDs and, subsequently, grants - it's just a pity that very few of them are here on the thread themselves, let alone setting their fellow cohorts straight.


----------



## small munene

MN8 said:


> Nana689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably prefer those are massive-money earning than only academic persons. I know some people have great profile in academic but still jobless or do a weird jobs after graduation. Could we call sb talents if they cannot achieve a good and high salary position in their claimed field after graduation? The government needs your TAX , just a qualification and profile and you still jobless when arrive here. It is why... but for fresh graduate, a salary range from 60k to 80k for full time job is common than over 150k...really
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Government needs your tax, now more than ever. Thanks to COVID-19. We will see more policies getting skewed towards attracting higher "earning" individuals who can fill the treasury - Being poor is no fun.. this applies everywhere.
Click to expand...

The govt needs two kinds of individuals..... those with skills to do the work (PhDS) and those with dollars (earning alot). If one person has both..... best candidate.


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> just to be clear, I've got nothing against PhDs in general - but <*SNIP*> when the rules & the system have been absolutely clear and same for everyone from the moment GTIP was established.
> I applaud and gladly welcome all PhDs who have followed the rules and received their UIDs and, subsequently, grants - it's just a pity that very few of them are here on the thread themselves, let alone setting their fellow cohorts straight.


Perhaps I am the only one who usually agrees with Kundikoi, though i believe sometimes he has hardh answers. But has alot of good points to learn from.


----------



## wajiwala

small munene said:


> The govt needs two kinds of individuals..... those with skills to do the work (PhDS) and those with dollars (earning alot). If one person has both..... best candidate.


Make sense


----------



## wajiwala

kundikoi said:


> just to be clear, I've got nothing against PhDs in general - but <*SNIP*> when the rules & the system have been absolutely clear and same for everyone from the moment GTIP was established.
> I applaud and gladly welcome all PhDs who have followed the rules and received their UIDs and, subsequently, grants - it's just a pity that very few of them are here on the thread themselves, let alone setting their fellow cohorts straight.



I believe these people are here not get information and guidance. They just need sympathies. Kundkoi just provides the rationals of failure he/ she doesn't make decisions. I am 100% agreed with all his logic and reasons. Good Work Kundikoi. Kindly be a little bit polite


----------



## gtisp2020

Let's end this debate here and let the GTOs to decide who is eligible for the program. But we should respect others' opinion and comment sensibly to keep the environment of this forum friendly so that people can share their thoughts.


----------



## kaju

Please note that naturally, members are able to discuss different viewpoints - and you certainly don't have to agree with them!

However, moderators will not accept personal attacks or insults in any posts, so if you want to disagree with a poster, address the issues of the discussion, and don't attack or insult that poster. See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218

Members are welcome to contact a moderator if they have an issue with a post - using the "Report a Post" function - the exclamation mark within the red triangle on the right side of every post. However, as per Forum Rules, members may not comment on action by moderators in their posts - see "Moderation", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218

Thank you.


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> Let's end this debate here and let the GTOs to decide who is eligible for the program. But we should respect others' opinion and comment sensibly to keep the environment of this forum friendly so that people can share their thoughts.


Overall such debates create important info for all applicants. I remember the issue of applying 124 when onshore and partner offshore had same debates back then. Many people were saying 858 is right visa and ithers talking anout droping partner and updating case or applying for her visa later etc but its debate which sheded light and later the dept explicitly corrected it. 

So i ecourage debate!!!! Especially about who makes the best GTI candidate and who doesn’t as the department is still also not sure. But everyday they get to the answer according to the updates they provide on their homepage.


----------



## gtisp2020

small munene said:


> Overall such debates create important info for all applicants. I remember the issue of applying 124 when onshore and partner offshore had same debates back then. Many people were saying 858 is right visa and ithers talking anout droping partner and updating case or applying for her visa later etc but its debate which sheded light and later the dept explicitly corrected it.
> 
> So i ecourage debate!!!! Especially about who makes the best GTI candidate and who doesn’t as the department is still also not sure. But everyday they get to the answer according to the updates they provide on their homepage.


I agree. But the problem is that most of the time these debates lead to personal attacks/insults and spoil the environment.


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> Overall such debates create important info for all applicants. I remember the issue of applying 124 when onshore and partner offshore had same debates back then. Many people were saying 858 is right visa and ithers talking anout droping partner and updating case or applying for her visa later etc but its debate which sheded light and later the dept explicitly corrected it.


yep, I remember these quite clearly & fondly also - which ended up being productive and useful for all applicants <*SNIP*>. same goes for the debates around visa caps including or excluding dependents - with the dept ultimately proving the former camp right once and for all as well


----------



## stalent2020

Have anybody received the UID in last few day?:confused2:


----------



## R243

We still waiting since 3 months


----------



## chigozie2040

Anyone here who received visa grant in the past one week after providing all the required document in the S56 checklist?


----------



## nitinsy

Hi All,
Sharing my profile. Please suggest if I stand a chance in GTI program.

1) 21 years experience in IT field
2) Started as Developer and currently CTO of a IT company (small sized - had 500 employees at one-time but now down to 100)
3) Was VP-Engineering of VC backed startup (received $22 million dollar funding) - quick Google search shows my name and role in the company
4) Was jury member in Power of Ideas 2012 competition held by Times of India. Have email proof of that and my profile on MentorEdge (their public website)
5) Co-applicant of one patent in 2001 (publicly available)
6) Work experience in Microsoft US
7) Salary INR ~50Lac. I am based in India
8) Can get reference from client (VP in well-known company)
9) Have LinkedIn profile with 30 excellent recommendations
10) Bachelors degree in Electronics & Communication

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## chigozie2040

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing my profile. Please suggest if I stand a chance in GTI program.
> 
> 1) 21 years experience in IT field
> 2) Started as Developer and currently CTO of a IT company (small sized - had 500 employees at one-time but now down to 100)
> 3) Was VP-Engineering of VC backed startup (received $22 million dollar funding) - quick Google search shows my name and role in the company
> 4) Was jury member in Power of Ideas 2012 competition held by Times of India. Have email proof of that and my profile on MentorEdge (their public website)
> 5) Co-applicant of one patent in 2001 (publicly available)
> 6) Work experience in Microsoft US
> 7) Salary INR ~50Lac. I am based in India
> 8) Can get reference from client (VP in well-known company)
> 9) Have LinkedIn profile with 30 excellent recommendations
> 10) Bachelors degree in Electronics & Communication
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


Yes you are qualified. Go ahead and lodge your EOI. I wish you the best.


----------



## gtisp2020

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing my profile. Please suggest if I stand a chance in GTI program.
> 
> 1) 21 years experience in IT field
> 2) Started as Developer and currently CTO of a IT company (small sized - had 500 employees at one-time but now down to 100)
> 3) Was VP-Engineering of VC backed startup (received $22 million dollar funding) - quick Google search shows my name and role in the company
> 4) Was jury member in Power of Ideas 2012 competition held by Times of India. Have email proof of that and my profile on MentorEdge (their public website)
> 5) Co-applicant of one patent in 2001 (publicly available)
> 6) Work experience in Microsoft US
> 7) Salary INR ~50Lac. I am based in India
> 8) Can get reference from client (VP in well-known company)
> 9) Have LinkedIn profile with 30 excellent recommendations
> 10) Bachelors degree in Electronics & Communication
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


Salary: 50 lac INR (equivalent to approx. 95,000 AUD) per year or per month?


----------



## jet_set_go

You have a good profile, should submit EOI. I assume you referring to VP client as your nominator?


----------



## nitinsy

gtisp2020 said:


> Salary: 50 lac INR per year or per month?


I wish it was per month 

It is per year. This is the fixed component. Then there is 40L per year performance bonus and ~40L in stock options.

So CTC will be ~1.3Cr per year


----------



## nitinsy

jet_set_go said:


> You have a good profile, should submit EOI. I assume you referring to VP client as your nominator?


I am not sure about the nomination - who qualifies for it. If you have any idea can you provide more inputs as to who can qualify as nominator?

Worst case, will go with ACS nomination.

I have another friend (ex-President Paytm who can provide reference as well)


----------



## gtisp2020

nitinsy said:


> I wish it was per month
> 
> It is per year. This is the fixed component. Then there is 40L per year performance bonus and ~40L in stock options.
> 
> So CTC will be ~1.3Cr per year


Your profile looks good, should submit EOI. 

All the best!


----------



## jet_set_go

nitinsy said:


> jet_set_go said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good profile, should submit EOI. I assume you referring to VP client as your nominator?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the nomination - who qualifies for it. If you have any idea can you provide more inputs as to who can qualify as nominator?
> 
> Worst case, will go with ACS nomination.
> 
> I have another friend (ex-President Paytm who can provide reference as well)
Click to expand...

Please refer to the immigration website for complete details. A nominator should be well recognized in Australia and shd be from the same domain in which you plan to apply. Also in my personal view, the nominator should have worked with you to vouch for your credentials and value you could add in your field.


----------



## nitinsy

jet_set_go said:


> Please refer to the immigration website for complete details. A nominator should be well recognized in Australia and shd be from the same domain in which you plan to apply. Also in my personal view, the nominator should have worked with you to vouch for your credentials and value you could add in your field.


Thanks just checked. Looks like reference will not work as nomination because both of them are not located in Australia.

Is there any other option other than ACS for ICT nomination?


----------



## chigozie2040

Anyone here who received visa grant in the past one week after providing all the required document in the S56 checklist?


----------



## nitinsy

Does anyone have experience getting ACS to give the nomination letter? Would like to learn from your experience.

I read some posts in this thread and looks like ACS does not give nomination easily.


----------



## small munene

nitinsy said:


> Does anyone have experience getting ACS to give the nomination letter? Would like to learn from your experience.
> 
> I read some posts in this thread and looks like ACS does not give nomination easily.


As long as you have their requirements and the $$$$. They will give you the nomination. Check their website for more details. If you can’t get the details, just send an inquiry email. They have been providing nomination letters for quite sometime to different applicants.


----------



## kundikoi

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing my profile. Please suggest if I stand a chance in GTI program.


Stand a chance - yes. Realistic chance in the most overcrowded (and over-granted to date) field - don’t think so (especially w/o a nominator at the EOI stage - which ACS doesn’t get involved at).

#6, 8-10 not overly relevant, #1&7 actually detrimental to your application, and the rest all only tangentially relevant (remember the Dept requires evidence of * current * prominence in the field.


----------



## wajiwala

kundikoi said:


> Stand a chance - yes. Realistic chance in the most overcrowded (and over-granted to date) field - don’t think so (especially w/o a nominator at the EOI stage - which ACS doesn’t get involved at).
> 
> #6, 8-10 not overly relevant, #1&7 actually detrimental to your application, and the rest all only tangentially relevant (remember the Dept requires evidence of * current * prominence in the field.




Excellent analysis. Do you have info about 481 or 190 as well?


----------



## kundikoi

wajiwala said:


> Excellent analysis. Do you have info about 481 or 190 as well?


Thanks - not really, but other posters, perhaps in the specific threads, might...


----------



## chigozie2040

Has anyone gotten visa grant in the past one week?


----------



## Vividab

chigozie2040 said:


> Has anyone gotten visa grant in the past one week?


I think they have halted the process and waiting for the budget announcement that will be tomorrow.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Vividab said:


> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten visa grant in the past one week?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have halted the process and waiting for the budget announcement that will be tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I agree with this. As per the DHA webinars and some sources, there would be same allocations of 5000 this Fy too.


----------



## chigozie2040

Gadget Guru said:


> I agree with this. As per the DHA webinars and some sources, there would be same allocations of 5000 this Fy too.


Thanks for your response and clarification. Are they going to grant visas to those who already lodged their visa application or are the visa applicants supposed to send a reminder to CO after the budget announcement?


----------



## chigozie2040

Gadget Guru said:


> I agree with this. As per the DHA webinars and some sources, there would be same allocations of 5000 this Fy too.


Please can I have the links to these sources and webinars?


----------



## Gadget Guru

chigozie2040 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. As per the DHA webinars and some sources, there would be same allocations of 5000 this Fy too.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I have the links to these sources and webinars?
Click to expand...

I attended the webinar which DHA hosted 2 weeks back via eventbrite. It was shared by a GTO on LinkedIn. I believe, starting from tomorrow we might see this picking up.


----------



## R243

Do you know what is the time for the Gov announcement?


----------



## negi

R243 said:


> Do you know what is the time for the Gov announcement?


7:30 pm AEST


----------



## NB

negi said:


> 7:30 pm AEST


2 pm india, in case members don’t remember that they have switched to 5.30 hours ahead

Cheers


----------



## R243

Thanks! Is there any link to watch this online?


----------



## NB

R243 said:


> Thanks! Is there any link to watch this online?


ABC news Australia May telecast it live
Check their website

Cheers


----------



## Jan 2020

NB said:


> ABC news Australia May telecast it live
> Check their website
> 
> Cheers



The quota of GTI has increased to 15,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Jan 2020 said:


> The quota of GTI has increased to 15,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Source please. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.

*Source:*

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx

*Joint media release with the Hon Alan Tudge MP – Securing and uniting Australia as part of the Governments economic recovery plan*

The Morrison Government is ensuring that Australia remains a safer and more united nation as part of our Economic Recovery Plan.

The safety and security of Australians is the Morrison Government’s number one priority.

As Australia faces the single greatest challenge in more than a generation, the 2020-21 Budget focuses on securing our borders and providing the resources to confront the pandemic and protect Australians.

Since the establishment of the Home Affairs Portfolio in December 2017, extensive work has been undertaken in relation to catastrophic contingency planning, including a potential health pandemic.

This preparatory work formed a solid foundation for our rapid response to the COVID-19 outbreak.

The work of the Australian Border Force has been integral to the Government’s efforts to slow the transmission of COVID-19 across our border while facilitating essential travel and keeping supply chains moving.

Through our collective efforts, we have been able to slow the rate of infection and protect vulnerable Australians by maintaining social distancing, contact tracing and quarantining.

National Security

Australia faces a contested, rapidly evolving strategic environment that challenges our security, sovereignty and prosperity.

We are committed to keeping all Australians safe and secure. National security is a key priority for the Government which is why we have committed to invest $173.5 million to support our national security objectives.

The Australian Federal Police will receive $300.2 million to maintain frontline policing, enhance the AFP’s surge capacity, and provide for a healthy and agile workforce to respond to emerging and enduring threats.

AUSTRAC will receive $104.9 million to position the agency to do the following:

​Achieve stronger and more sustainable regulatory and intelligence outcomes by modernising AUSTRAC’s ageing reporting system.
Enhance industry compliance with anti-money laundering and counter-terrorism financing obligations.
Enhance the agency’s ability to detect, investigate and take enforcement against non-compliance.
​Ensure greater cooperation with our key international counterparts on joint operations.
To protect the community from unlawful non-citizens, including those released from prisons, but unable to be deported due to COVID19 restrictions, the Government will provide $55.6 million in 2020-21 to reactivate North West Point immigration detention centre on Christmas Island. Up to 250 high-risk detainees including those who have been convicted for crimes involving assault, sexual offences, drugs and other violent offences will be transferred to Christmas Island.

The Safer Communities Fund (SCF) will continue for a sixth round, receiving $35.0 million over four years to ensure community and local government organisations can address crime and anti-social behaviour.

2020 Cyber Security Strategy

The Cyber security of all Australians, from our critical infrastructure pr​​oviders to small business and the community, is key to protecting Australia’s economy, national security and sovereignty and keeping Australians safe.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $201.5 million for initiatives to implement the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy including building new cybersecurity and law enforcement capabilities, assisting industry to protect themselves and raising the community’s understanding of how to stay safe online.

Critical Infrastructure and Systems of National Significance

The Morrison Government is committed to protecting Australia’s critical infrastructure to secure the essential services all Australians rely on - everything from electricity and water, to healthcare and groceries.

Included as part of the funding allocated to the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy, $8.3 million will be used towards improving the security and resilience of critical infrastructure entities across various sectors crucial to protect our economy, security, and sovereignty.

Operation Sovereign Borders

To preserve our strong border protection approach to illegal maritime arrivals, Australia maintains the policy setting that persons who travel illegally to Australia by boat will not permanently settle in Australia.

This policy has proven to be overwhelmingly successful in stemming the flow of illegal maritime arrivals.

To further the success of Operation Sovereign Borders, an additional $41.4 million has been allocated to support Australia’s Regional Cooperation Arrangement in Indonesia.

Simplified Trade System

Australia’s prosperity relies on how quickly and easily businesses can trade internationally. The Government has allocated $28.6 million to implement a simplified trade system. This investment reinforces the Government’s commitment to fostering and facilitating trade and creating jobs while strengthening supply chain security.

The funding will also support foundation work towards Trade Single Window, which is a simplified and integrated trade approvals program designed to cut red tape at the border, saving industry time and money as well as boosting productivity. This will also support new approaches to coordinating supply chains and managing cargo and logistics.

Modern Slavery

Australia is a global leader in the fight to eradicate modern slavery, with the world’s most advanced supply chain transparency legislation.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $10.6 million to implement the Government’s next five-year National Action Plan to Combat Modern Slavery 2020-25, which will guide our response to fighting this crime and supporting victims. This funding will help equip businesses to manage supply chain risks, provide multi-year grant funding opportunities for organisations to deliver projects to combat modern slavery in Australia, and assist international partners to address modern slavery and human trafficking.

Immigration

A carefully managed Migration Program is an important part of Australia’s economic recovery and will create jobs and bring high value investment to help Australia rebound from COVID-19.

In 2020-21 the planned ceiling for the Migration Program will remain at 160,000 places.​

The program will have a strong focus on attracting the best and brightest migrants from around the world, with a tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places and an increase in the Business Innovation and Investment Program (BIIP) to 13,500 places. The BIIP will also be streamlined and reformed to ensure that investments are targeted at Australian venture capitals and emerging small and medium size businesses to support the economic recovery.

The Family stream plan​​ning level has been set at 77,300 places, including 72,300 within the Partner category.

While overall the government has placed greater emphasis on the family stream, most of these are people already in Australia. Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.

There will be 13,750 places allocated for the Humanitarian Program. The Government will continue to invest to improve settlement and employment outcomes for humanitarian entrants, including through previously announced reforms to the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP), and developing a reform program for settlement services and the Community Sponsorship Program.

The Government will also offer Visa Application Charge (VAC) refunds, waivers or visa extensions to visa holders who have been unable to travel to Australia due to COVID-19. This includes waiving the VAC for Working Holiday Makers and Visitors to boost tourism once the borders re-open.

Social Cohesion

The Government will continue to keep Australians together and grow our social cohesion in the face of unprecedented challenges.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $62.8 million to support Australia’s social cohesion and ensure the values and institutions that unite us as Australians remain strong. This builds on the $71 million dollar package of social cohesion measures announced in March 2019.

Combatting violence against women and children is a top priority of the Government. To provide additional support to partner migrants while also enhancing social cohesion, the Government will extend the family sponsorship framework to Partner visas, strengthening the existing family violence provisions within the Partner visa program. The introduction of an English language requirement for Partner visa applicants and permanent resident sponsors will further support integration and access to key services.


----------



## Jan 2020

completenonsensewhat said:


> Source please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


On live!!!!


----------



## Vividab

Jan 2020 said:


> The quota of GTI has increased to 15,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where did you see it? any link please?


----------



## Jan 2020

Vividab said:


> Where did you see it? any link please?


the quota of skill immigration will reduce 3,0000 (189 and 190 will reduce to half) and the quota of GTI will be increased to 15000. [I heard it from Live...] The news will be released late today I guess.


----------



## wajiwala

Vividab said:


> Where did you see it? any link please?


https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx


----------



## Yuki_CC

However, I believe this number includes three subgroups of GTI, like the business one. 







Mr. said:


> *Source:*
> 
> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx
> 
> *Joint media release with the Hon Alan Tudge MP – Securing and uniting Australia as part of the Governments economic recovery plan*
> 
> The Morrison Government is ensuring that Australia remains a safer and more united nation as part of our Economic Recovery Plan.
> 
> The safety and security of Australians is the Morrison Government’s number one priority.
> 
> As Australia faces the single greatest challenge in more than a generation, the 2020-21 Budget focuses on securing our borders and providing the resources to confront the pandemic and protect Australians.
> 
> Since the establishment of the Home Affairs Portfolio in December 2017, extensive work has been undertaken in relation to catastrophic contingency planning, including a potential health pandemic.
> 
> This preparatory work formed a solid foundation for our rapid response to the COVID-19 outbreak.
> 
> The work of the Australian Border Force has been integral to the Government’s efforts to slow the transmission of COVID-19 across our border while facilitating essential travel and keeping supply chains moving.
> 
> Through our collective efforts, we have been able to slow the rate of infection and protect vulnerable Australians by maintaining social distancing, contact tracing and quarantining.
> 
> National Security
> 
> Australia faces a contested, rapidly evolving strategic environment that challenges our security, sovereignty and prosperity.
> 
> We are committed to keeping all Australians safe and secure. National security is a key priority for the Government which is why we have committed to invest $173.5 million to support our national security objectives.
> 
> The Australian Federal Police will receive $300.2 million to maintain frontline policing, enhance the AFP’s surge capacity, and provide for a healthy and agile workforce to respond to emerging and enduring threats.
> 
> AUSTRAC will receive $104.9 million to position the agency to do the following:
> 
> ​Achieve stronger and more sustainable regulatory and intelligence outcomes by modernising AUSTRAC’s ageing reporting system.
> Enhance industry compliance with anti-money laundering and counter-terrorism financing obligations.
> Enhance the agency’s ability to detect, investigate and take enforcement against non-compliance.
> ​Ensure greater cooperation with our key international counterparts on joint operations.
> To protect the community from unlawful non-citizens, including those released from prisons, but unable to be deported due to COVID19 restrictions, the Government will provide $55.6 million in 2020-21 to reactivate North West Point immigration detention centre on Christmas Island. Up to 250 high-risk detainees including those who have been convicted for crimes involving assault, sexual offences, drugs and other violent offences will be transferred to Christmas Island.
> 
> The Safer Communities Fund (SCF) will continue for a sixth round, receiving $35.0 million over four years to ensure community and local government organisations can address crime and anti-social behaviour.
> 
> 2020 Cyber Security Strategy
> 
> The Cyber security of all Australians, from our critical infrastructure pr​​oviders to small business and the community, is key to protecting Australia’s economy, national security and sovereignty and keeping Australians safe.
> 
> The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $201.5 million for initiatives to implement the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy including building new cybersecurity and law enforcement capabilities, assisting industry to protect themselves and raising the community’s understanding of how to stay safe online.
> 
> Critical Infrastructure and Systems of National Significance
> 
> The Morrison Government is committed to protecting Australia’s critical infrastructure to secure the essential services all Australians rely on - everything from electricity and water, to healthcare and groceries.
> 
> Included as part of the funding allocated to the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy, $8.3 million will be used towards improving the security and resilience of critical infrastructure entities across various sectors crucial to protect our economy, security, and sovereignty.
> 
> Operation Sovereign Borders
> 
> To preserve our strong border protection approach to illegal maritime arrivals, Australia maintains the policy setting that persons who travel illegally to Australia by boat will not permanently settle in Australia.
> 
> This policy has proven to be overwhelmingly successful in stemming the flow of illegal maritime arrivals.
> 
> To further the success of Operation Sovereign Borders, an additional $41.4 million has been allocated to support Australia’s Regional Cooperation Arrangement in Indonesia.
> 
> Simplified Trade System
> 
> Australia’s prosperity relies on how quickly and easily businesses can trade internationally. The Government has allocated $28.6 million to implement a simplified trade system. This investment reinforces the Government’s commitment to fostering and facilitating trade and creating jobs while strengthening supply chain security.
> 
> The funding will also support foundation work towards Trade Single Window, which is a simplified and integrated trade approvals program designed to cut red tape at the border, saving industry time and money as well as boosting productivity. This will also support new approaches to coordinating supply chains and managing cargo and logistics.
> 
> Modern Slavery
> 
> Australia is a global leader in the fight to eradicate modern slavery, with the world’s most advanced supply chain transparency legislation.
> 
> The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $10.6 million to implement the Government’s next five-year National Action Plan to Combat Modern Slavery 2020-25, which will guide our response to fighting this crime and supporting victims. This funding will help equip businesses to manage supply chain risks, provide multi-year grant funding opportunities for organisations to deliver projects to combat modern slavery in Australia, and assist international partners to address modern slavery and human trafficking.
> 
> Immigration
> 
> A carefully managed Migration Program is an important part of Australia’s economic recovery and will create jobs and bring high value investment to help Australia rebound from COVID-19.
> 
> In 2020-21 the planned ceiling for the Migration Program will remain at 160,000 places.​
> 
> The program will have a strong focus on attracting the best and brightest migrants from around the world, with a tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places and an increase in the Business Innovation and Investment Program (BIIP) to 13,500 places. The BIIP will also be streamlined and reformed to ensure that investments are targeted at Australian venture capitals and emerging small and medium size businesses to support the economic recovery.
> 
> The Family stream plan​​ning level has been set at 77,300 places, including 72,300 within the Partner category.
> 
> While overall the government has placed greater emphasis on the family stream, most of these are people already in Australia. Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.
> 
> There will be 13,750 places allocated for the Humanitarian Program. The Government will continue to invest to improve settlement and employment outcomes for humanitarian entrants, including through previously announced reforms to the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP), and developing a reform program for settlement services and the Community Sponsorship Program.
> 
> The Government will also offer Visa Application Charge (VAC) refunds, waivers or visa extensions to visa holders who have been unable to travel to Australia due to COVID-19. This includes waiving the VAC for Working Holiday Makers and Visitors to boost tourism once the borders re-open.
> 
> Social Cohesion
> 
> The Government will continue to keep Australians together and grow our social cohesion in the face of unprecedented challenges.
> 
> The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $62.8 million to support Australia’s social cohesion and ensure the values and institutions that unite us as Australians remain strong. This builds on the $71 million dollar package of social cohesion measures announced in March 2019.
> 
> Combatting violence against women and children is a top priority of the Government. To provide additional support to partner migrants while also enhancing social cohesion, the Government will extend the family sponsorship framework to Partner visas, strengthening the existing family violence provisions within the Partner visa program. The introduction of an English language requirement for Partner visa applicants and permanent resident sponsors will further support integration and access to key services.


----------



## Jan 2020

Yuki_CC said:


> However, I believe this number includes three subgroups of GTI, like the business one.


No. Just for this new one.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Good news for us, fingers crossed 🤞.
Hopefully we can see some positive news coming in a few days.


----------



## Yuki_CC

Jan 2020 said:


> No. Just for this new one.


I'm a little confused. In my understanding, the GTI includes the Global Talent Visa program, Global Talent Employer Sponsored program, and The Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce. Am I wrong? Do u have any proof?


----------



## moonster

Btw, is that true the quota allocated to recent graduate and the requirement of being recent graduate is graduate within 6 months instead of 3 years?


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Yuki_CC said:


> I'm a little confused. In my understanding, the GTI includes the Global Talent Visa program, Global Talent Employer Sponsored program, and The Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce. Am I wrong? Do u have any proof?


The link here clearly states `tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places`

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx


----------



## Yuki_CC

completenonsensewhat said:


> The link here clearly states `tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places`
> 
> https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx


Do really hope so!!!!


----------



## Vividab

Yuki_CC said:


> I'm a little confused. In my understanding, the GTI includes the Global Talent Visa program, Global Talent Employer Sponsored program, and The Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce. Am I wrong? Do u have any proof?


I think it's just for GTI because as per the home affairs website if it was for all three visas then they should have mentioned 15k quotas for Visas for innovation. It just says about GTI see it here.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program


----------



## Lucky2020

moonster said:


> Btw, is that true the quota allocated to recent graduate and the requirement of being recent graduate is graduate within 6 months instead of 3 years?


Where did you get this information?


----------



## Yuki_CC

Vividab said:


> I think it's just for GTI because as per the home affairs website if it was for all three visas then they should have mentioned 15k quotas for Visas for innovation. It just says about GTI see it here.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program


Sounds reasonable！


----------



## R243

This is great news!


----------



## Jan 2020

Vividab said:


> I think it's just for GTI because as per the home affairs website if it was for all three visas then they should have mentioned 15k quotas for Visas for innovation. It just says about GTI see it here.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program


Agreed！


----------



## Nana689

Any hope for sb like me submitted EOI in 25 June and yet not received mail? Wish


----------



## Yuki_CC

I’m still confusing about whether this number is relevant to the EOI sending? As I believe most of us now haven’t receive the UID😭😂


----------



## R243

We submitted at 28 of june and didn’t hear anything yet


----------



## kundikoi

Yuki_CC said:


> I’m still confusing about whether this number is relevant to the EOI sending? As I believe most of us now haven’t receive the UID😭😂


Yea it’s definitely relevant - unless you were trying to game the system, your chances of getting a UID have roughly doubled tonight (on average - for some they would have tripled). 

Of course if your chances were ~5-10% to begin with, it doesn’t make too much of a difference - but I would expect a significant number of ‘borderline’ candidates (35-60% original chances) to be issued UIDs now - in the next couple of months.


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> Yuki_CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still confusing about whether this number is relevant to the EOI sending? As I believe most of us now haven’t receive the UID😭😂
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it’s definitely relevant - unless you were trying to game the system, your chances of getting a UID have roughly doubled tonight (on average - for some they would have tripled).
> 
> Of course if your chances were ~5-10% to begin with, it doesn’t make too much of a difference - but I would expect a significant number of ‘borderline’ candidates (35-60% original chances) to be issued UIDs now - in the next couple of months.
Click to expand...

I believe the program is becoming competitive too. We have witnessed it in the last few months. Mathematically speaking, yes your chances have doubled, but realistically speaking your chances have diminished. The program is now on everyones mouth, everyone wants PR through GTI.... we will see more better profiles lodging EOI.


----------



## milkytins

Hopefully we should have an average of 1,500 UIDs monthly before the target can be met. I pray this will be done according to our application submission dates. Let them give approval or rejection accordingly.


----------



## wajiwala

small munene said:


> I believe the program is becoming competitive too. We have witnessed it in the last few months. Mathematically speaking, yes your chances have doubled, but realistically speaking your chances have diminished. The program is now on everyones mouth, everyone wants PR through GTI.... we will see more better profiles lodging EOI.


Self-created fear...
Yes everyone must apply and should have this opportunity...
last year 5000 places and were given very generously. they could only award to 4100 persons... now tripled... 15000 and still we are developing so many suspicions... 

Please hope for the best


----------



## polar.bear

moonster said:


> Btw, is that true the quota allocated to recent graduate and the requirement of being recent graduate is graduate within 6 months instead of 3 years?


Wondering about this one. Is it true that candidate who has just finished Master Degree in the targeted sector (with 85% score) also eligible for this? 
Seems like I read it somewhere, but just can't recall where is the info. The only info that I can find is the Eligibility in the GTI website

"_In assessing this, we will consider:

current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or
future job offers outlining remuneration, or
*recent PhD or Masters graduates in the target sectors*_"


----------



## R243

They removed the master section from their website, it was there when you lodge the EOI. But in 6 of September they removed this part.
So I guess now they have to compete with others based on the salary


----------



## kundikoi

milkytins said:


> Hopefully we should have an average of 1,500 UIDs monthly before the target can be met. I pray this will be done according to our application submission dates. Let them give approval or rejection accordingly.


a few more points from me as your math is slightly off here mate:

1) 15,000 places *does not* equal 15,000 UIDs, on the account of a chunk of 'places' taken up by the family members / dependents of the UID holders - upon visa grants. As such, I'd estimate there are roughly 8,000-10,000 UIDs to give out - which equates to ~700-800/month. 

2) this fiscal year started back in July, and the announcement doesn't yet address the backdating (if any) of the increased quota. further details, that are yet to come, should shed some light on whether the 15k is for the Jul20-Jun21 period or otherwise. 

3) purely in my opinion, the Dept doesnt seem to care much about the submission dates - but rather about some sort of potentially algorithmic prioritisation/ranking of applications based on key criteria. I think @sohncnet has posted such a potential matrix a while back - I agree with this. So I wouldn't really expect this announcement to somehow accelerate the 'back-of-the-queue' applications in any way (regardless of whether it's for approval or rejection) - and agree with @munene that they may actually be pushed back even further in the queue by some new applications. 



polar.bear said:


> Wondering about this one. Is it true that candidate who has just finished Master Degree in the targeted sector (with 85% score) also eligible for this?


they were never *ineligible *mate - that's the beauty of GTIP really, there are no artificial constructs around eligibility like skills assessments, degrees, etc. if one believes they satisfy the criteria, they are always eligible to apply. 

now - whether the Dept will concur with such a belief is a wholly different story


----------



## gtisp2020

Update on GTIP EOI activity

EOI activity (04/11/2019 to 04/08/2020)
EOIs received: 7444
EOIs refused (closed and not invited): 1105
EOIs invited: 2513 

Details: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF


----------



## Bayleaf

R243 said:


> They removed the master section from their website, it was there when you lodge the EOI. But in 6 of September they removed this part.
> So I guess now they have to compete with others based on the salary


I'm wondering which website are you referring to?

Applicants with Master degree are still eligible:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/visas-for-innovation/global-talent-independent-program/eligibility

On the EOI form, there is still option to select Master and even Bachelor degree for qualification:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Update on GTIP EOI activity
> 
> EOI activity (04/11/2019 to 04/08/2020)
> EOIs received: 7444
> EOIs refused (closed and not invited): 1105
> EOIs invited: 2513
> 
> Details: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF


good find mate :clap2: - on p.2 there's even more impressive info around the applicants' derivative rate, which is higher than I expected and is slightly above 2 (meaning that each applicant has on average one more dependent taking up the visa quota with them). 

so my earlier estimate of the number of UIDs on offer in fiscal 2021 (above) needs to be revised downwards to ~7,000-7,500 only.


----------



## Bayleaf

gtisp2020 said:


> Update on GTIP EOI activity
> 
> EOI activity (04/11/2019 to 04/08/2020)
> EOIs received: 7444
> EOIs refused (closed and not invited): 1105
> EOIs invited: 2513
> 
> Details: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF


Interesting. I think this is the first official document that provides the breakdown between primary and secondary applicants. It seems like the ratio between these two applicants is almost 1:1. So realistically with 15,000 spots available, the number of UID issued out in this financial year is probably going to be around 7,500 or less.

As of 4th Aug 2020, the number of EOI that haven’t received UID was 3826. It’s unclear how many of these have received UID since then, and how many new EOI were made since then.


----------



## gtisp2020

Bayleaf said:


> Interesting. I think this is the first official document that provides the breakdown between primary and secondary applicants. It seems like the ratio between these two applicants is almost 1:1. So realistically with 15,000 spots available, the number of UID issued out in this financial year is probably going to be around 7,500 or less.
> 
> As of 4th Aug 2020, the number of EOI that haven’t received UID was 3826. It’s unclear how many of these have received UID since then, and how many new EOI were made since then.


EOI received (04/11/2019-30/06/2020): 5923
EOI received (04/11/2019-04/08/2020): 7444

so EOI received between 30/06/2020- 04/08/2020: 1521, so roughly 1500/month

I guess around 10,000 EOIs have been submitted so far.


----------



## Pippi0823

Hi,

Does anyone know whether we need to send EOI again for the new year? I applied in late June and did not hear from them. Will they start processing from June applicants or do we have to submit EOI again to be eligible for the new quota?


----------



## wali_u

Has anyone received their grants today after the budget announcements? It would be 28 days today after they sent the s56 request, even though I submitted the required documents within 10 days.


----------



## Jan 2020

Pippi0823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether we need to send EOI again for the new year? I applied in late June and did not hear from them. Will they start processing from June applicants or do we have to submit EOI again to be eligible for the new quota?


No I dont think you need to re-lodge an EOI, this will slow CO's progress to deal with your case.


----------



## NB

Pippi0823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether we need to send EOI again for the new year? I applied in late June and did not hear from them. Will they start processing from June applicants or do we have to submit EOI again to be eligible for the new quota?


EOI is valid for 2 years from the date it was first created
So unless your points have changed after creating it, no sense in submitting a new EOI, as it will only send you back in the queue for 189
All valid EOIs in the system are considered irrespective of which year they were lodged by the states as well as 189 when issuing invites

Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

NB said:


> EOI is valid for 2 years from the date it was first created
> So unless your points have changed after creating it, no sense in submitting a new EOI, as it will only send you back in the queue for 189
> All valid EOIs in the system are considered irrespective of which year they were lodged by the states as well as 189 when issuing invites
> 
> Cheers


GTIP has a different EOI process from the rest of the AUS immigration system - so none of the above statements apply, save for the advice that there definitely is "no sense in submitting a new EOI."


----------



## Yuki_CC

Hi dear,
Do you have any idea how long the new budget can really take effect? immediately? Or may take like 1 month to start slowly? Since over 3 months' wait, it was really a torture.


----------



## Jan 2020

Yuki_CC said:


> Hi dear,
> Do you have any idea how long the new budget can really take effect? immediately? Or may take like 1 month to start slowly? Since over 3 months' wait, it was really a torture.


Me too Yuki. I feel very stressed recently and I have become every more stressed since last night as the GTI is known by everyone.


----------



## kundikoi

Yuki_CC said:


> Hi dear,
> Do you have any idea how long the new budget can really take effect? immediately? Or may take like 1 month to start slowly? Since over 3 months' wait, it was really a torture.


g'day dear - my guess is, just like most things govnt and/or bureaucracy-related, everything will take a few months to settle down. as an example, do you really think that GTO staff has tripled overnight (or can even double in 1 month)? without a corresponding increase in resourcing (which seemed somewhat undercooked even before the tripling of quota), there simply is no logistical possibility to deal both with the backlog and the influx of new applications :ranger:


----------



## Manal2015

I assumed they were waiting for the budget announcement... hope the process speeds up now


----------



## rajaramwork\

Pippi0823 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether we need to send EOI again for the new year? I applied in late June and did not hear from them. Will they start processing from June applicants or do we have to submit EOI again to be eligible for the new quota?


me too, applied june 22nd bro... no reply.. its a big waiting game


----------



## Thuong Nguyen

Hi guys just simple question. If I'm not under the target sectors as below: 

Target sectors
AgTech
Space and Advanced Manufacturing
FinTech
Energy and Mining Technology
MedTech
Cyber Security
Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT


Then I won't stand a chance for this VISA? Even I'm able to score $150k salary annually? 
Thanks


----------



## Yuki_CC

rajaramwork\ said:


> me too, applied june 22nd bro... no reply.. its a big waiting game



Personal points:
Referring to the survey, there still some people submitted their EoI in May haven't received any feedback. I cannot understand why review one's profile takes that much time. Sorry to say that but I still insist, as we were required to submit supplement documents no more than 2 MB, I believe reviewing a profile within 2 hours is possible. As I believe they have some inner grading metrics for estimating the applicants and running this program well, if officers decide pending one's application, why not just refuse it directly?


----------



## gtisp2020

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys just simple question. If I'm not under the target sectors as below:
> 
> Target sectors
> AgTech
> Space and Advanced Manufacturing
> FinTech
> Energy and Mining Technology
> MedTech
> Cyber Security
> Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
> 
> 
> Then I won't stand a chance for this VISA? Even I'm able to score $150k salary annually?
> Thanks


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> Has anyone received their grants today after the budget announcements? It would be 28 days today after they sent the s56 request, even though I submitted the required documents within 10 days.


Same experience here mate, its been 2 weeks since every requirement on the s56 form was submitted yet no grant. Each passing day comes with fresh fear and pain. When I see people here stressing because EOI/UID I feel like lashing out because they don't know the pains we go through waiting for visa grant after working hard to meet all the visa requirements.


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> Has anyone received their grants today after the budget announcements? It would be 28 days today after they sent the s56 request, even though I submitted the required documents within 10 days.


Same experience here mate, its been 2 weeks since every requirement on the s56 form was submitted yet no grant. Each passing day comes with fresh fear and pain. When I see people here stressing because EOI/UID I feel like lashing out because they don't know the pains we go through waiting for visa grant after working hard to meet all the visa requirements.


----------



## Bayleaf

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys just simple question. If I'm not under the target sectors as below:
> 
> Target sectors
> AgTech
> Space and Advanced Manufacturing
> FinTech
> Energy and Mining Technology
> MedTech
> Cyber Security
> Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
> 
> 
> Then I won't stand a chance for this VISA? Even I'm able to score $150k salary annually?
> Thanks


You can apply for visa subclass 858/124 directly without going through the Global Talent Independent Program, if you:

have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following areas: a profession; a sport; the arts; academia and research.
have an eligible nominator.
are willing to spend AUD$4110, knowing that visa grant is not guaranteed after payment.

May I know what do you do for a living?


----------



## all_in_gti

Yuki_CC said:


> Personal points:
> Referring to the survey, there still some people submitted their EoI in May haven't received any feedback. I cannot understand why review one's profile takes that much time. Sorry to say that but I still insist, as we were required to submit supplement documents no more than 2 MB, I believe reviewing a profile within 2 hours is possible. As I believe they have some inner grading metrics for estimating the applicants and running this program well, if officers decide pending one's application, why not just refuse it directly?


I assume they spend a long time verifying the documents.


----------



## Bayleaf

chigozie2040 said:


> Same experience here mate, its been 2 weeks since every requirement on the s56 form was submitted yet no grant. Each passing day comes with fresh fear and pain. When I see people here stressing because EOI/UID I feel like lashing out because they don't know the pains we go through waiting for visa grant after working hard to meet all the visa requirements.


Pains? Lashing out?

99.5% of GTI visa application lodge last financial year were approved.

Only 34% of total EOI between 4th Nov 2019 to 4th Aug 2020 received UID. (2513 out of 7444)


----------



## completenonsensewhat

For the person who asked about the 150k and different target sector

Based on what I know, these fields are indicative. If you do have a field which is close enough and you are very prominent in it, then by all means give it a shot.


----------



## chigozie2040

Bayleaf said:


> Pains? Lashing out?
> 
> 99.5% of GTI visa application lodge last financial year were approved.
> 
> Only 34% of total EOI between 4th Nov 2019 to 4th Aug 2020 received UID. (2513 out of 7444)


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen

Bayleaf said:


> You can apply for visa subclass 858/124 directly without going through the Global Talent Independent Program, if you:
> 
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following areas: a profession; a sport; the arts; academia and research.
> have an eligible nominator.
> are willing to spend AUD$4110, knowing that visa grant is not guaranteed after payment.
> 
> May I know what do you do for a living?


Hi mate thanks for your reply
I work as an architect in Oz now full time
And I also have my own business
Both income combined can reach $150k annually
Since 189 is dead I'm just wondering if I can apply for this VISA
I'm not pushing one of the profession into the expert level though tbh


----------



## Nana689

The architect is not relevant in this program, but if you already had own business with profits, you could try business pathway 188, 888 visa? Many pp with small and medium business had the permanent business visas.



Thuong Nguyen said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply for visa subclass 858/124 directly without going through the Global Talent Independent Program, if you:
> 
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following areas: a profession; a sport; the arts; academia and research.
> have an eligible nominator.
> are willing to spend AUD$4110, knowing that visa grant is not guaranteed after payment.
> 
> May I know what do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate thanks for your reply
> I work as an architect in Oz now full time
> And I also have my own business
> Both income combined can reach $150k annually
> Since 189 is dead I'm just wondering if I can apply for this VISA
> I'm not pushing one of the profession into the expert level though tbh
Click to expand...


----------



## small munene

all_in_gti said:


> Yuki_CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal points:
> Referring to the survey, there still some people submitted their EoI in May haven't received any feedback. I cannot understand why review one's profile takes that much time. Sorry to say that but I still insist, as we were required to submit supplement documents no more than 2 MB, I believe reviewing a profile within 2 hours is possible. As I believe they have some inner grading metrics for estimating the applicants and running this program well, if officers decide pending one's application, why not just refuse it directly?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume they spend a long time verifying the documents.
Click to expand...

Technically speaking, a good GTI candidate doesnt need verification or recommendations. Its easy to verify such candidate as his or her profile will be dotted all around the international web and news.


----------



## small munene

Bayleaf said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys just simple question. If I'm not under the target sectors as below:
> 
> Target sectors
> AgTech
> Space and Advanced Manufacturing
> FinTech
> Energy and Mining Technology
> MedTech
> Cyber Security
> Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
> 
> 
> Then I won't stand a chance for this VISA? Even I'm able to score $150k salary annually?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply for visa subclass 858/124 directly without going through the Global Talent Independent Program, if you:
> 
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following areas: a profession; a sport; the arts; academia and research.
> have an eligible nominator.
> are willing to spend AUD$4110, knowing that visa grant is not guaranteed after payment.
> 
> May I know what do you do for a living?
Click to expand...

Sure! Like the Mate stressed....If you dont care dumping the 4K AUD and time go for it. Also remember visa rejections sometimes leave a bad profile of you...:::


----------



## small munene

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply for visa subclass 858/124 directly without going through the Global Talent Independent Program, if you:
> 
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following areas: a profession; a sport; the arts; academia and research.
> have an eligible nominator.
> are willing to spend AUD$4110, knowing that visa grant is not guaranteed after payment.
> 
> May I know what do you do for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate thanks for your reply
> I work as an architect in Oz now full time
> And I also have my own business
> Both income combined can reach $150k annually
> Since 189 is dead I'm just wondering if I can apply for this VISA
> I'm not pushing one of the profession into the expert level though tbh
Click to expand...

If you own business, go for business GT. Otherwise Architecture is like Fashion designing....... these businesses employ few citizens but take alot from their pockets as they are showbiz kind of biz. The main objective of the Mogovt now is to create as many jobs as possible and leave some good money in citizen pockets.


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pains? Lashing out?
> 
> 99.5% of GTI visa application lodge last financial year were approved.
> 
> Only 34% of total EOI between 4th Nov 2019 to 4th Aug 2020 received UID. (2513 out of 7444)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


Amongst all the people here, your are one in best position. U submited your visa application successfully and replied to S56 well. Just be calm for the lucky email is being prepared now. Atleast you and me know that you will be PR by Jan 2021


----------



## p.scott930

It's a pity that they didn't release the number of lodged and refused breakdown by each sector. Also, they didn't separate them by previous and current fiscal year.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF


----------



## aarerJaa

Hi guys,

Can I get some advise regarding my situation. I have master's degree (2 years ago approximately) with 78% almost distinction. Working in Aus with salary 160k per year. I don't have any publications etc., but can get reference letters from CEO, CTO etc. 

Do I have any chances of getting this visa? 
thank you


----------



## chigozie2040

aarerJaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get some advise regarding my situation. I have master's degree (2 years ago approximately) with 78% almost distinction. Working in Aus with salary 160k per year. I don't have any publications etc., but can get reference letters from CEO, CTO etc.
> 
> Do I have any chances of getting this visa?
> thank you


Yes if you can prove your relevance in one of the targetted sectors I advise you lodge your EOI as soon as possible. Write a good statement of purpose, if possible employ the services of a good migration agent to assist you here. Then lodge your EOI, I'm sure you stand a chance of getting UID.


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> Amongst all the people here, your are one in best position. U submited your visa application successfully and replied to S56 well. Just be calm for the lucky email is being prepared now. Atleast you and me know that you will be PR by Jan 2021


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## gtisp2020

Updated Migration Planning level from department of Home affairs for 2020-2021

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...haV-Vz1CpyoxDW2CrRNAEVbILxsixyrdJS2z8MBVLwIAE

Some key points:

1. 15000 places only for 2020-2021 (confirmed)

2. It will continue to target the best minds from around the world in key sectors including advanced manufacturing, financial services and Fintech and health (Does this indicate anything? Change in target sectors?). 

3. The program will be enhanced by the whole of Government Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce announced in September (15000 will include some business people as well???)


----------



## leo_GTIP2020

Hi
I submitted the EOI in early June and was requested to submit additional documents through emails at end of September, the email was sent from one of the global GTIP outreach( Global Talent Support - North Asia Region)
Does anymore received such email as well? to submit additional documents for EOI?

I just submitted everything today and received the following reply:

"Thank you for your email.
I acknowledge the reception of the nominator’s reference.
Your EOI for GTIP will continue.
Thank you."


----------



## Gadget Guru

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> Hi
> I submitted the EOI in early June and was requested to submit additional documents through emails at end of September, the email was sent from one of the global GTIP outreach( Global Talent Support - North Asia Region)
> Does anymore received such email as well? to submit additional documents for EOI?
> 
> I just submitted everything today and received the following reply:
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> I acknowledge the reception of the nominatorâ€™️s reference.
> Your EOI for GTIP will continue.
> Thank you."


Hi,
What are the documents they requested for?


----------



## leo_GTIP2020

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> What are the documents they requested for?



The evidence of international recognized achievement and nominator's reference letter


----------



## p.scott930

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> The evidence of international recognized achievement and nominator's reference letter


Are you applying offshore? Could you share some of your background, please?
Thank you!


----------



## aarerJaa

What could the documents to supply for internationally recognized achievement in my case? I have no publications etc. Just above the salary threshold.


----------



## p.scott930

aarerJaa said:


> What could the documents to supply for internationally recognized achievement in my case? I have no publications etc. Just above the salary threshold.


Like how your work could make a big influence on others. Not sure what is your sector.


----------



## aarerJaa

My sector is ICT, Data Science, Cloud Computing


----------



## moonster

Hi guys, one quick question hope anyone can help. Do you receive any confirmation email after you submitted your EOI? Do we need to email GTO to confirm with them have received our EOI? Also, if you study PhD here in English do you still need IELTS to prove your functional English? Thanks guys.


----------



## MrNe

aarerJaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get some advise regarding my situation. I have master's degree (2 years ago approximately) with 78% almost distinction. Working in Aus with salary 160k per year. I don't have any publications etc., but can get reference letters from CEO, CTO etc.
> 
> Do I have any chances of getting this visa?
> thank you


If you go through the eligibility of the GTIP, what they first consider is:

To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Visa Program under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must:

prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements.

Althrough I personally agree that a high salary would help your lodgement, from I understanding, you still have to prove that you have international reputations by yourself rather than support letters from others. Most of the applicants can and should have these recommendation letters anyways


----------



## gtisp2020

moonster said:


> Hi guys, one quick question hope anyone can help. Do you receive any confirmation email after you submitted your EOI? Do we need to email GTO to confirm with them have received our EOI? Also, if you study PhD here in English do you still need IELTS to prove your functional English? Thanks guys.


Do you receive any confirmation email after you submitted your EOI? 

No

Do we need to email GTO to confirm with them have received our EOI?

Up to you, you can send an e-mail to check

Also, if you study PhD here in English do you still need IELTS to prove your functional English?

No


----------



## VIP006

Is it true that each of 7 critical sector are having percentage for allocation of visa? This thread is buzzing with activity and whatever I can find out most of the profiles discussed are either being PHD or IT related field. What about other? Anyone who had applied in energy and mining?


----------



## leo_GTIP2020

any thoughts of it ?


----------



## small munene

MrNe said:


> aarerJaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get some advise regarding my situation. I have master's degree (2 years ago approximately) with 78% almost distinction. Working in Aus with salary 160k per year. I don't have any publications etc., but can get reference letters from CEO, CTO etc.
> 
> Do I have any chances of getting this visa?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> If you go through the eligibility of the GTIP, what they first consider is:
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Visa Program under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must:
> 
> prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements.
> 
> Althrough I personally agree that a high salary would help your lodgement, from I understanding, you still have to prove that you have international reputations by yourself rather than support letters from others. Most of the applicants can and should have these recommendation letters anyways
Click to expand...

Very good answer. Also, It is really hard to prove your international reputation by a recommedation letter or statement of purpose. And you damn know the reason why... i guess!!!


----------



## small munene

moonster said:


> Hi guys, one quick question hope anyone can help. Do you receive any confirmation email after you submitted your EOI? Do we need to email GTO to confirm with them have received our EOI? Also, if you study PhD here in English do you still need IELTS to prove your functional English? Thanks guys.


You do not receive any confirmation of EOI receipt from the dept at the first time of lodgement, though if you are asked for support or supplement info, you may or may not receive the email from the department comfirming that your documents are received.

Do not email the GTO unnecessarirly. In most cases you will receive no response.

For English tests, you may or maynot require english tests, depends on CO!


----------



## small munene

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> What are the documents they requested for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence of international recognized achievement and nominator's reference letter
Click to expand...

Hey Mate, Be careful on how you respond to this request (especially international recognised achievement). Key words are “international” and “recognized”. Make sure the docs you supply fit in the two words not just writing statements yapping about them...2 friends got rejected after!!!!!Goodluck


----------



## Bayleaf

VIP006 said:


> Is it true that each of 7 critical sector are having percentage for allocation of visa?


Not sure. Do you have a source/reference for this statement? Some sectors have more visa grants than the other, but not sure if there is a fixed quota for each sector. 




VIP006 said:


> Anyone who had applied in energy and mining?


In the last financial year, 20% of GTI visa grants went to energy and mining.
Source (Pg 36)


----------



## small munene

VIP006 said:


> Is it true that each of 7 critical sector are having percentage for allocation of visa? This thread is buzzing with activity and whatever I can find out most of the profiles discussed are either being PHD or IT related field. What about other? Anyone who had applied in energy and mining?



Hey mate, i applied in Energy and Mining. Yes its true most people are in IT and computer related sector on this thread. Why? IT pays well and a mere undergrad can reach the 150K threshold set. However, this creates its own competition in the individual sector and their caps ( if any) will be reached much faster. Obviously its no brainer to think that the dept will then focus on other lagging sectors like Agritech, Advanced manufacturing , space etc to recruit individuals rather than ITbased sects. This is why we will see some people taking longer to get UiDs or UIDs being got not in a FIFO (First in first Out) format but rather sector - profile format!


----------



## ahmed124

Hi I am planning to file EOI under GTI offshore category. I have Bachelor of Engineering degree with 14+ yrs work experience and currently earning above FWHIT with international recognition and current prominence in my field. What are my chances?

Also I see that recently the EOI form changes and for Education they are asking Full Academic transcripts... Is it mandatory to submit transcripts in EOI form.. I have applied for it but might take more than a month


----------



## small munene

ahmed124 said:


> Hi I am planning to file EOI under GTI offshore category. I have Bachelor of Engineering degree with 14+ yrs work experience and currently earning above FWHIT with international recognition and current prominence in my field. What are my chances?
> 
> Also I see that recently the EOI form changes and for Education they are asking Full Academic transcripts... Is it mandatory to submit transcripts in EOI form.. I have applied for it but might take more than a month


You have full chances if you surely have a relevant degree in “Engineering with 14+ yrs work experience and currently earning above FWHIT with international recognition and current prominence in your field”

No need for transcripts. I never submitted them.


----------



## Zmajche88

https://youtu.be/YqkdP3i5BzM

Has anyone read onshore applicants will be prioritized? Would it be for UID or for visa processing after getting UID?


----------



## kundikoi

Zmajche88 said:


> https://youtu.be/YqkdP3i5BzM
> 
> Has anyone read onshore applicants will be prioritized? Would it be for UID or for visa processing after getting UID?


I haven't seen any formal announcements re: this, but informally this has already been happening anyways - at getting the UID stage


----------



## Zmajche88

Cool

Reading for my husband

Submitted EOI: 18/8
Advanced digital, PhD, postdoctoral fellow at uni in the same field, publications, overseas experience, international conferences.

As far as I read, it's always been the highest number of invitations after the budget. For 189 visa they have always invited the highest number in Nov/ Dec immediately after budget. So I think they won't wait, they will start inviting. 

Speaking of numbers of people waiting... I personally know a couple of people with master without any international experience/publications, or salary nowhere near the threshold who experienced interest because they heard it's not hard to get visa and EOI doesn't cost anything. Let's see
Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## darkknight2099

Zmajche88 said:


> https://youtu.be/YqkdP3i5BzM
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone read onshore applicants will be prioritized? Would it be for UID or for visa processing after getting UID?


Yes True information. 
Alan Tudge the Minister for Population, Cities and Urban Infrastructure: “ This year, We’ll keep the cap at 160,000 people, *but most of those who become permanent migrants and use one of those slots will actually be already here in Australia*”.
Source:
Alan Tudge MP official Facebook page 
https://www.facebook.com/409731082431557/posts/4413518282052797/

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## wali_u

chigozie2040 said:


> Same experience here mate, its been 2 weeks since every requirement on the s56 form was submitted yet no grant. Each passing day comes with fresh fear and pain. When I see people here stressing because EOI/UID I feel like lashing out because they don't know the pains we go through waiting for visa grant after working hard to meet all the visa requirements.


I feel you mate. Been 29 days since the s56 request and almost 21 days since I submitted the required docs. Just want to get this over with asap!


----------



## rahulchhabra19

Hello All,

I have B.tech Degree in Computer Science and having 8+ years of experience in Network domain and currently working as a Presales Engineer.

Also, I am holding below internationation Certifications:
CCIE Certification - Collaboration
Specialist Certifications
Cisco Certified Specialist - Collaboration Core (CCS-Ccore)
Cisco Certified Specialist - Enterprise Core (CCS-ECore)
Cisco Certified Specialist - Security Core
CCNA (CCNA)

Do I qualify for this Visa?
Regards,


----------



## NB

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have B.tech Degree in Computer Science and having 8+ years of experience in Network domain and currently working as a Presales Engineer.
> 
> Also, I am holding below internationation Certifications:
> CCIE Certification - Collaboration
> Specialist Certifications
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Collaboration Core (CCS-Ccore)
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Enterprise Core (CCS-ECore)
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Security Core
> CCNA (CCNA)
> 
> Do I qualify for this Visa?
> Regards,


Not even by a long shot
Don’t waste your time on this thread
Look elsewhere 

Cheers


----------



## Nizami

Hi all,
Is the nominator's form same for GTI and DT visas, i.e Form 1000? or there are different nominator's criteria/form for GTI & DT?


----------



## small munene

rahulchhabra19 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have B.tech Degree in Computer Science and having 8+ years of experience in Network domain and currently working as a Presales Engineer.
> 
> Also, I am holding below internationation Certifications:
> CCIE Certification - Collaboration
> Specialist Certifications
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Collaboration Core (CCS-Ccore)
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Enterprise Core (CCS-ECore)
> Cisco Certified Specialist - Security Core
> CCNA (CCNA)
> 
> Do I qualify for this Visa?
> Regards,


If thats alll, No!


----------



## VIP006

International recognization means what? You should be able to have patent or technical papers under your name? Or you must have handled projects which are unique in nature or first of its kind? If your name didn’t appear in google search how come you highlight these achievements? Any suggestion or comment. Will achieving reduction of 10% in Gold AISC by 10% qualify for international recognization or achievement in your field? If yes, how you substantiate these recognization? Letter from your organization or from clients if you are working with them as consultant or external partner?


----------



## bahlv

Folks,

I already have my 190 Visa under processing but seems offshore grants wont happen anytime soon. 

For that reason I was exploring GTI option. I am a Director in a Big4 so most probably should be able to get through the qualification bit.

Expert opinion required on:
1. Would a potential GTI visa rejection have an impact on my 190 visa application in any which way?
2. I want to move only next year as I have a 4 month old kid and want her to be at least 1-1.5 years old before I move to Oz. Does it seem feasible that the 190 grant can come by Jun 2021? In that case I may pass the GTI bit. 

I am aware this will be another AUD6k gone, but I am taking that as an investment to secure a grant early.

Any opinions welcome.


----------



## darkknight2099

bahlv said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I already have my 190 Visa under processing but seems offshore grants wont happen anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> For that reason I was exploring GTI option. I am a Director in a Big4 so most probably should be able to get through the qualification bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Expert opinion required on:
> 
> 1. Would a potential GTI visa rejection have an impact on my 190 visa application in any which way?
> 
> 2. I want to move only next year as I have a 4 month old kid and want her to be at least 1-1.5 years old before I move to Oz. Does it seem feasible that the 190 grant can come by Jun 2021? In that case I may pass the GTI bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware this will be another AUD6k gone, but I am taking that as an investment to secure a grant early.
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions welcome.


They will know that you have two applications and they might take even more time in processing because of that. Since they will investigate why you have two applications. It is totally your decision and you need to study it very carefully.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen

bahlv said:


> Folks,
> 
> I already have my 190 Visa under processing but seems offshore grants wont happen anytime soon.
> 
> For that reason I was exploring GTI option. I am a Director in a Big4 so most probably should be able to get through the qualification bit.
> 
> Expert opinion required on:
> 1. Would a potential GTI visa rejection have an impact on my 190 visa application in any which way?
> 2. I want to move only next year as I have a 4 month old kid and want her to be at least 1-1.5 years old before I move to Oz. Does it seem feasible that the 190 grant can come by Jun 2021? In that case I may pass the GTI bit.
> 
> I am aware this will be another AUD6k gone, but I am taking that as an investment to secure a grant early.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.


If I were you I would go to both applications. However since you are offshore the time that the grant of the new GTI won't make it quicker than the 190 visa, and it takes off 1 slot for other folks :juggle: but who really cares?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
EOI lodge date - 13 June
RFI - 1 Oct
Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
UID received - 8 Oct

Cybersecurity industry.
Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.


----------



## bahlv

Thuong Nguyen said:


> If I were you I would go to both applications. However since you are offshore the time that the grant of the new GTI won't make it quicker than the 190 visa, and it takes off 1 slot for other folks :juggle: but who really cares?


Thanks! 

I know some GTI grants that came in for offshore folks.. Has the situation changes lately?


----------



## bahlv

darkknight2099 said:


> They will know that you have two applications and they might take even more time in processing because of that. Since they will investigate why you have two applications. It is totally your decision and you need to study it very carefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Understood - I think a good MARA agent may be required before taking this step.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
> EOI lodge date - 13 June
> RFI - 1 Oct
> Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
> UID received - 8 Oct
> 
> Cybersecurity industry.
> Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
> Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.


Congratulations mate! Cyber security had less Lodgements in IT based sectors. I reckon many UIDs will come from there


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations @Gadget Guru... can you please share about your awards/certifications?
I have also been waiting since 3 months... hope to hear back soon


----------



## Gadget Guru

Manal2015 said:


> Congratulations @Gadget Guru... can you please share about your awards/certifications?
> I have also been waiting since 3 months... hope to hear back soon



Few National/Global CIO/CISO Awards and certifications such as AWS, Cisco, Microsoft etc.


----------



## Manal2015

Any publications?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Manal2015 said:


> Any publications?


Nothing major as such.


----------



## Manal2015

@Gadget Guru many many congratulations and wish you all the BEST for your visa application. My profile: PhD in IT last semester at Monash university, gold medalist in my home country, international students scholarship from South Korea, post graduate research scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group Australia but no major publications. Do you think I stand a chance?


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi,
I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet. 
Thanks!


----------



## chigozie2040

Manal2015 said:


> @Gadget Guru many many congratulations and wish you all the BEST for your visa application. My profile: PhD in IT last semester at Monash university, gold medalist in my home country, international students scholarship from South Korea, post graduate research scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group Australia but no major publications. Do you think I stand a chance?


Give it a try , write a good motivation letter and back it up as many relevant achievements you have made as possible. You might never know, you will get through it with a UID.


----------



## chigozie2040

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!


Give it a try , write a good motivation letter and back it up as many relevant achievements you have made as possible. You might never know, you will get through it with a UID. Also, since you are still undertaking your PhD studies, make sure you can prove that you will be submitting your PhD thesis within the next 6months.


----------



## Manal2015

I have submitted EOI 3 months ago on July 7, also have a couple of publications as 1st author, working on a project with defence group Australia, plus worked on an international project as well during PhD. 2 years research experience during Master in South Korea. I have mentioned all these achievements but very worried and stressed as there are lots of high profile people who got rejected.


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> I feel you mate. Been 29 days since the s56 request and almost 21 days since I submitted the required docs. Just want to get this over with asap!


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## almp_89

Hi guys, can we use the nominator form 1000 to replace for the nominator's reference letter?

Or should we just stick with the reference letter?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Manal2015 said:


> @Gadget Guru many many congratulations and wish you all the BEST for your visa application. My profile: PhD in IT last semester at Monash university, gold medalist in my home country, international students scholarship from South Korea, post graduate research scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group Australia but no major publications. Do you think I stand a chance?


Yes, give it a try.
Personal experience and advise to everyone-
Take time to create documents, citations, indexes, especially when you are asked for more information (RFI). Don't make any hurry. In my case itself, it took approx 4 months just to receive UID.


----------



## Bayleaf

Gadget Guru said:


> Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
> EOI lodge date - 13 June
> RFI - 1 Oct
> Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
> UID received - 8 Oct
> 
> Cybersecurity industry.
> Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
> Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.


It seems like even before budget released you've already attracted their attention, congratulations!

Did you fill out my survey before? If so let me know then I will update my spreadsheet.

Same applies to everyone else who filled my survey before: Please update me if you've received your UID after submitting EOI. Thanks.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Bayleaf said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
> EOI lodge date - 13 June
> RFI - 1 Oct
> Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
> UID received - 8 Oct
> 
> Cybersecurity industry.
> Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
> Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like even before budget released you've already attracted their attention, congratulations!
> 
> Did you fill out my survey before? If so let me know then I will update my spreadsheet.
> 
> Same applies to everyone else who filled my survey before: Please update me if you've received your UID after submitting EOI. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yes Bayleaf. I had filled the form, please update accordingly. 
Appreciate your efforts for the forms and summary.


----------



## wali_u

chigozie2040 said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?


Onshore!


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> Onshore!


Please kindly update me when your situation changes, I will do same here.


----------



## small munene

Thuong Nguyen said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> I already have my 190 Visa under processing but seems offshore grants wont happen anytime soon.
> 
> For that reason I was exploring GTI option. I am a Director in a Big4 so most probably should be able to get through the qualification bit.
> 
> Expert opinion required on:
> 1. Would a potential GTI visa rejection have an impact on my 190 visa application in any which way?
> 2. I want to move only next year as I have a 4 month old kid and want her to be at least 1-1.5 years old before I move to Oz. Does it seem feasible that the 190 grant can come by Jun 2021? In that case I may pass the GTI bit.
> 
> I am aware this will be another AUD6k gone, but I am taking that as an investment to secure a grant early.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would go to both applications. However since you are offshore the time that the grant of the new GTI won't make it quicker than the 190 visa, and it takes off 1 slot for other folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who really cares?
Click to expand...

From experience GTI is profile based. The better the profile the quicker you get UID. I know a buddy who submitted EOI and got UID on the same day amidst these days where no one is getting anything from COs. And he is offshore, and from non target continents. As we talk he is gonna do medical for his 124 visa


----------



## Vividab

chigozie2040 said:


> wali_u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore!
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly update me when your situation changes, I will do same here.
Click to expand...

I am in the same boat, provided s56 information today. Hoping for the best. I am onshore but have applied 124.


----------



## small munene

Vividab said:


> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wali_u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore!
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly update me when your situation changes, I will do same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat, provided s56 information today. Hoping for the best. I am onshore but have applied 124.
Click to expand...


Nothing much will change, until you leave Australia. Its the only way you can get visa granted


----------



## small munene

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!


What is your exact field if “Advanced Manufacturing”?


----------



## small munene

Manal2015 said:


> @Gadget Guru many many congratulations and wish you all the BEST for your visa application. My profile: PhD in IT last semester at Monash university, gold medalist in my home country, international students scholarship from South Korea, post graduate research scholarship from Monash + top up scholarship from Defence group Australia but no major publications. Do you think I stand a chance?


To be realistic on a scale of 10 i will give you 3/10. Your field is too common with many people (applicants) earning well above threshold and patents and publications at sametime.


----------



## Manal2015

@small munene I agree with you but to be honest I am hopeful for a miracle to happen.


----------



## japesa

Gadget Guru said:


> Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
> EOI lodge date - 13 June
> RFI - 1 Oct
> Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
> UID received - 8 Oct
> 
> Cybersecurity industry.
> Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
> Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.


Congratulations are in order. Wish you a successful Appliation.


----------



## Aussie2019

small munene said:


> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your exact field if “Advanced Manufacturing”?
Click to expand...

@Small Munene, Thank you for your reply. I am doing Research in the field of applied chemistry and Advanced materials and it’s suitable to apply for advanced manufacturing. I have done masters by research in chemistry and have a teaching experience of 4 years.


----------



## Aussie2019

Aussie2019 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your exact field if “Advanced Manufacturing”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Small Munene, Thank you for your reply. I am doing Research in the field of applied chemistry and Advanced materials and it’s suitable to apply for advanced manufacturing. I have done masters by research in chemistry and have a teaching experience of 4 years.
Click to expand...

My supervisor has written a strong recommendation letter stating, In Australia there are very few female researchers and Australia needs more.


----------



## small munene

Manal2015 said:


> @small munene I agree with you but to be honest I am hopeful for a miracle to happen.


Sure! its better to try than none at all. Wish you all the best, mate


----------



## Vividab

small munene said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wali_u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore!
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly update me when your situation changes, I will do same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat, provided s56 information today. Hoping for the best. I am onshore but have applied 124.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing much will change, until you leave Australia. Its the only way you can get visa granted
Click to expand...

Ofcourse, I am aware of it and ready to leave the country but I am waiting for the pre grant from the case officer telling me to leave the country.


----------



## small munene

Aussie2019 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your exact field if “Advanced Manufacturing”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Small Munene, Thank you for your reply. I am doing Research in the field of applied chemistry and Advanced materials and it’s suitable to apply for advanced manufacturing. I have done masters by research in chemistry and have a teaching experience of 4 years.
Click to expand...

You can give it a try. Wish you the best


----------



## small munene

Aussie2019 said:


> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am current 2nd year Phd candidate for advanced manufacturing . Could you pls give me your opinion about my profile.Do I have any chance to get an invitation with this profile? I have done Masters by Research with 3.91/4 CGPA and got 1st position in my session. Got fully funded phd scholarship offer from 3 top ranked universities of Australia. Got a prize from PM of home country on obtaining good scores in BS(Hon) by research. Having 3 publications in masters and don’t have any publication in PhD yet.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What is your exact field if “Advanced Manufacturing”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Small Munene, Thank you for your reply. I am doing Research in the field of applied chemistry and Advanced materials and it’s suitable to apply for advanced manufacturing. I have done masters by research in chemistry and have a teaching experience of 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My supervisor has written a strong recommendation letter stating, In Australia there are very few female researchers and Australia needs more.
Click to expand...

Recommendations hardly help. These are like last nails after the profile is attractive. Focus much on your ensuring to show that you are distinguished. Because everyone knows that we draft our recommendations and let the recommeder sign, anyway!!! Especially the academics


----------



## small munene

Vividab said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wali_u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onshore!
> 
> 
> 
> Please kindly update me when your situation changes, I will do same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat, provided s56 information today. Hoping for the best. I am onshore but have applied 124.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing much will change, until you leave Australia. Its the only way you can get visa granted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ofcourse, I am aware of it and ready to leave the country but I am waiting for the pre grant from the case officer telling me to leave the country.
Click to expand...

Good luck , Mate! I believe before the end of next week, you will get a pregrant.


----------



## leo_GTIP2020

*leo_GTIP2020*



Gadget Guru said:


> Guys, excited to share that I've recieved UID today.
> EOI lodge date - 13 June
> RFI - 1 Oct
> Revert to RFI - 5 Oct
> UID received - 8 Oct
> 
> Cybersecurity industry.
> Well recognised, multiple awards, certifications, nominator is known in Australia community.
> Fingers crossed 🤞 to file for visa application.




I received the request further information on 25th Sep and revert back to them yesterday(07Oct)

What FI did they request ?thank you


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> Recommendations hardly help. These are like last nails after the profile is attractive. Focus much on your ensuring to show that you are distinguished. Because everyone knows that we draft our recommendations and let the recommeder sign, anyway!!! Especiall
> 
> I beg to disagree, my supervisor wrote my recommendation for me and made sure I give him a good reason why he should write the recommendation for me. In my case, he requested to see the content of the s56 form from the department.


----------



## Technology123

For English translation of document from china, does it only needs to get translated from Australia or can get from any other country?


----------



## NB

Technology123 said:


> For English translation of document from china, does it only needs to get translated from Australia or can get from any other country?


Make sure that you get it done by a NAATI qualified translator
He can be based anywhere in the world

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> I received the request further information on 25th Sep and revert back to them yesterday(07Oct)
> 
> What FI did they request ?thank you


Requested for same documents that is generally asked to everyone such as-
Prove prominent leader, recommendation letter from nominator, awards, certifications, along with current salary slips.


----------



## Aussie2019

chigozie2040 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recommendations hardly help. These are like last nails after the profile is attractive. Focus much on your ensuring to show that you are distinguished. Because everyone knows that we draft our recommendations and let the recommeder sign, anyway!!! Especiall
> 
> I beg to disagree, my supervisor wrote my recommendation for me and made sure I give him a good reason why he should write the recommendation for me. In my case, he requested to see the content of the s56 form from the department.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. My supervisor write recommendation letter himself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussie2019

Aussie2019 said:


> chigozie2040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recommendations hardly help. These are like last nails after the profile is attractive. Focus much on your ensuring to show that you are distinguished. Because everyone knows that we draft our recommendations and let the recommeder sign, anyway!!! Especiall
> 
> I beg to disagree, my supervisor wrote my recommendation for me and made sure I give him a good reason why he should write the recommendation for me. In my case, he requested to see the content of the s56 form from the department.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. My supervisor wrote recommendation letter himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aspirant_T

Hello All, 
This forum has been incredibly helpful. 

I have submitted my EOI in Early august and havent heard back as of now. My field is Cyber Security. I am unsure, though i am a high earner in my country, but i do not meet the income threshold. No where near that. 

Any idea if they compare the threshold with other country income standards as well ? 

Thankyou


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Hi 
Can some one confirm getting UID ( successful EOI) assure GTI visa ? Provided medical etc meets the requirement ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## small munene

prajnyasandeep said:


> Hi
> Can some one confirm getting UID ( successful EOI) assure GTI visa ? Provided medical etc meets the requirement ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99% chance


----------



## R243

@aspirnet you can provide them with jobs advertisements in Australia with the same job title in your home country with salary 153k


----------



## small munene

aspirant_T said:


> Hello All,
> This forum has been incredibly helpful.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in Early august and havent heard back as of now. My field is Cyber Security. I am unsure, though i am a high earner in my country, but i do not meet the income threshold. No where near that.
> 
> Any idea if they compare the threshold with other country income standards as well ?
> 
> Thankyou


The threshold is listed as 153K and no way you can explain yourself out of it. However, this is not only the point they look at. GTI visa is flexible and is the reason its hard-soft. The CO will determine after looking at all your profile. I have seen people with way below threahold but getting UID ( in the past).


----------



## aspirant_T

R243 said:


> @aspirnet you can provide them with jobs advertisements in Australia with the same job title in your home country with salary 153k


Yes, I can definitely do that, thanks ! But I hope I get to hear soon.


----------



## aspirant_T

small munene said:


> The threshold is listed as 153K and no way you can explain yourself out of it. However, this is not only the point they look at. GTI visa is flexible and is the reason its hard-soft. The CO will determine after looking at all your profile. I have seen people with way below threahold but getting UID ( in the past).


That makes sense and is it motivating too. Thanks much.


----------



## darkknight2099

small munene said:


> 99% chance


99.5% actually


----------



## Rymond

Sorry. You are onshore but why do you have to leave Australia to apply for 124.
Thanks


----------



## Rymond

Vividab said:


> Ofcourse, I am aware of it and ready to leave the country but I am waiting for the pre grant from the case officer telling me to leave the country.


Hi. Sorry. You are in Australia but why do you have to leave Australia and apply for 124
Thanks


----------



## Zmajche88

And I guess those 0.5% are the ones who made false claims or cannot give supporting documents....


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> And I guess those 0.5% are the ones who made false claims or cannot give supporting documents....


I guess those applicants could not meet health and/or character requirements.


----------



## Zmajche88

Speaking of health requirements .... Bupa is now making bookings for mid Dec here in Sydney. Sooooo much time they need because of limited numbers....We also cannot create hap id prior to visa submission ....


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> Speaking of health requirements .... Bupa is now making bookings for mid Dec here in Sydney. Sooooo much time they need because of limited numbers....We also cannot create hap id prior to visa submission ....


Same here in Melbourne, even worse.


----------



## kundikoi

Zmajche88 said:


> And I guess those 0.5% are the ones who made false claims or cannot give supporting documents....





gtisp2020 said:


> I guess those applicants could not meet health and/or character requirements.


I'm with @zmajche on this one - gotta be mostly fakers & gamers getting rejected (0.5% is ~20 people in FY20), as the calibre of applicants getting UIDs and the Dept's patience with health/character reqt's makes it rather unlikely for relatively 'talented' folks to waste a few thousand $$$ on application fees just in the unrealistic hopes of overcoming a criminal record or knowingly-poor health :juggle:



Rymond said:


> Hi. Sorry. You are in Australia but why do you have to leave Australia and apply for 124
> Thanks


why don't you read through the whole thread - as you will undoubtedly have follow-up questions after the reply. this topic has been beaten to death on the prior pages.



Zmajche88 said:


> Speaking of health requirements .... Bupa is now making bookings for mid Dec here in Sydney. Sooooo much time they need because of limited numbers....We also cannot create hap id prior to visa submission ....


some folks earlier on the thread have been successful in travelling to the nearby cities/regions to overcome these backlogs.


----------



## small munene

Rymond said:


> Vividab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse, I am aware of it and ready to leave the country but I am waiting for the pre grant from the case officer telling me to leave the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Sorry. You are in Australia but why do you have to leave Australia and apply for 124
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Perhaps family or partner is offshore


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> Zmajche88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess those 0.5% are the ones who made false claims or cannot give supporting documents....
> 
> 
> 
> I guess those applicants could not meet health and/or character requirements.
Click to expand...

Not only the named 2. Fake docs，not meeting the requirements of GTI etc


----------



## all_in_gti

Given that only 1105 EOIs are refused and 2513 invites are sent by 04/08/2020 -- thats roughly 30.5% of the refusal rate. Considering that one invites may be sent to a person with with zero or multiple previous refusal(due to incomplete/mistaken EOI), we can assume that if you are not just a tiny bit above the eligibility outlined, you would get an invite.

Food for thought.


----------



## small munene

all_in_gti said:


> Given that only 1105 EOIs are refused and 2513 invites are sent by 04/08/2020 -- thats roughly 30.5% of the refusal rate. Considering that one invites may be sent to a person with with zero or multiple previous refusal(due to incomplete/mistaken EOI), we can assume that if you are not just a tiny bit above the eligibility outlined, you would get an invite.
> 
> Food for thought.


Remember GTI program is attracting many recently as it has free EOI. We expect to see the rejection rate increasing. I hve seen people with very poor profiles attempting it.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi All,
Please suggest on my case.
I need to get my passport reissued because of address change and spouse name addition. Therefore, passport details will be changed. Do I need to share the new passport copy on this GTI email address and then file for a visa application or directly file it?
My wife is pregnant and will be expecting our baby very soon & would like to add our baby to the visa application. Do you suggest to file the visa application now and then submit baby documents and spouse medicals after the delivery?


----------



## all_in_gti

small munene said:


> Remember GTI program is attracting many recently as it has free EOI. We expect to see the rejection rate increasing. I hve seen people with very poor profiles attempting it.


It's very likely that they don't post it online. People marginally below the eligible line know that they are just going to attempt it just in case..


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> I'm with @zmajche on this one - gotta be mostly fakers & gamers getting rejected (0.5% is ~20 people in FY20), as the calibre of applicants getting UIDs and the Dept's patience with health/character reqt's makes it rather unlikely for relatively 'talented' folks to waste a few thousand $$$ on application fees just in the unrealistic hopes of overcoming a criminal record or knowingly-poor health :juggle:
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I agree.


----------



## gtisp2020

small munene said:


> Remember GTI program is attracting many recently as it has free EOI. We expect to see the rejection rate increasing. I hve seen people with very poor profiles attempting it.


On top of that, I think now many more "real gamers" (false current job/work experience/publication/international recognition claims, putting higher salaries to get through the system etc.) will be in the system considering that the allocations for other visa categories have been significantly reduced. It will be a real challenge for the GTI team to identify them and kick out of the system.:boxing:


----------



## prajnyasandeep

gtisp2020 said:


> On top of that, I think now many more "real gamers" (false current job/work experience/publication/international recognition claims, putting higher salaries to get through the system etc.) will be in the system considering that the allocations for other visa categories have been significantly reduced. It will be a real challenge for the GTI team to identify them and kick out of the system.:boxing:



I Guess slots increased to 15000 from current 5000, genuine candidates should able to get it


----------



## gtisp2020

prajnyasandeep said:


> I Guess slots increased to 15000 from current 5000, genuine candidates should able to get it


Genuine candidates have been getting their UIDs so far and I hope they will, but I suspect so many gamers have already clogged the system. Due to this we might not see any significant speed up in UID issuance for months.:ranger:


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Genuine candidates have been getting their UIDs so far and I hope they will, but I suspect so many gamers have already clogged the system. Due to this we might not see any significant speed up in UID issuance for months.:ranger:


well, my wild guess is that they'll consciously speed up the issuance of UIDs in coming months - at the expense of deep scrutiny of EOIs (which has definitely increased post-covid). this will have a double benefit of de-clogging the queue* and *increasing the application fees collected (sort of self-funding the running costs), while targeting a higher rejection rate and migrating the deep scrutiny to the application stage :eyebrows:



prajnyasandeep said:


> I Guess slots increased to 15000 from current 5000, genuine candidates should able to get it


if you read through the whole thread, it was never a question of "genuine candidates" not getting "it" - they were and still are. in the last few months, it has become more of a question of "*when*" they will get it.


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> prajnyasandeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Guess slots increased to 15000 from current 5000, genuine candidates should able to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine candidates have been getting their UIDs so far and I hope they will, but I suspect so many gamers have already clogged the system. Due to this we might not see any significant speed up in UID issuance for months.
Click to expand...

I still believe speed is being affected by the quality of applicant and field. The program is not first in first out.


----------



## small munene

I suspect they will start sending rejection emails soon too. And then the prospective applicants (with unworthy profiles) who are clogging the system will have to know their boundaries. Later if this doesn’t work? they will have to introduce a fee in EOI


----------



## milkytins

Fee for EOI application should be introduced.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi All,
Can anyone please suggest on this as per anyone's experience?
I need to get my passport reissued because of address change and spouse name addition. Therefore, passport details will be changed. Do I need to share the new passport copy on this GTI email address and then file for a visa application or directly file the visa application?


----------



## Rednea

Dear guys. According to Global Talent Visa, Cyber Security is one of the seven target sectors of this type of visa. If I will pass recently opened Cisco CyberOps certificate, would I be eligible to apply for Global Talent Visa under Cyber Security sector?


----------



## NB

Rednea said:


> Dear guys. According to Global Talent Visa, Cyber Security is one of the seven target sectors of this type of visa. If I will pass recently opened Cisco CyberOps certificate, would I be eligible to apply for Global Talent Visa under Cyber Security sector?


This is not a general visa
You have to be distinguished in your field preferably with a PHD
There is no way you can qualify for this by a long shot
Look for other visas or even some other countries

Cheers


----------



## small munene

Rednea said:


> Dear guys. According to Global Talent Visa, Cyber Security is one of the seven target sectors of this type of visa. If I will pass recently opened Cisco CyberOps certificate, would I be eligible to apply for Global Talent Visa under Cyber Security sector?


The answer is No! They aren’t looking for qualifications. They are looking for talented individuals.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please suggest on this as per anyone's experience?
> I need to get my passport reissued because of address change and spouse name addition. Therefore, passport details will be changed. Do I need to share the new passport copy on this GTI email address and then file for a visa application or directly file the visa application?


If you applied for 124 or 858 just upload an update of passport details form. That’s all


----------



## Gadget Guru

small munene said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Can anyone please suggest on this as per anyone's experience?
> I need to get my passport reissued because of address change and spouse name addition. Therefore, passport details will be changed. Do I need to share the new passport copy on this GTI email address and then file for a visa application or directly file the visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for 124 or 858 just upload an update of passport details form. That’s all
Click to expand...

Thanks, do you mean updated passport scan copy? I should be able to get a new passport in a few weeks.


----------



## chigozie2040

Rednea said:


> Dear guys. According to Global Talent Visa, Cyber Security is one of the seven target sectors of this type of visa. If I will pass recently opened Cisco CyberOps certificate, would I be eligible to apply for Global Talent Visa under Cyber Security sector?


You can apply if you can prove that you are exceptional in Cyber security.


----------



## tahahmady

Hi everybody, I want to ask you what is your opinion in my CV? Am i have any chance in visa 124? I have PhD of Electrical engineering in 2018. With 10 in Q1 to Q4 ISI journals from 2018 to 2020. And I have some others in process. I'm teaching in universities, had lectures in conferences and innovations.
Thank you


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Can anyone please suggest on this as per anyone's experience?
> I need to get my passport reissued because of address change and spouse name addition. Therefore, passport details will be changed. Do I need to share the new passport copy on this GTI email address and then file for a visa application or directly file the visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> If you applied for 124 or 858 just upload an update of passport details form. That’s all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, do you mean updated passport scan copy? I should be able to get a new passport in a few weeks.
Click to expand...

You will have to fill a update-passport form and a copy if new passport. First get it in your hands to attempt updating. 

Cheers
Munene


----------



## small munene

tahahmady said:


> Hi everybody, I want to ask you what is your opinion in my CV? Am i have any chance in visa 124? I have PhD of Electrical engineering in 2018. With 10 in Q1 to Q4 ISI journals from 2018 to 2020. And I have some others in process. I'm teaching in universities, had lectures in conferences and innovations.
> Thank you


Give it a try, mate. Free EOI.


----------



## tahahmady

small munene said:


> Give it a try, mate. Free EOI.


Of course, but I want to see that am I eligible? Have any chance? Is my case strong or not? :confused2:
Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> Of course, but I want to see that am I eligible? Have any chance? Is my case strong or not? :confused2:
> Thanks


Which target sector you are aiming for mate?

Salary: anything near 153K/year?


----------



## small munene

tahahmady said:


> Hi everybody, I want to ask you what is your opinion in my CV? Am i have any chance in visa 124? I have PhD of Electrical engineering in 2018. With 10 in Q1 to Q4 ISI journals from 2018 to 2020. And I have some others in process. I'm teaching in universities, had lectures in conferences and innovations.
> Thank you


Remember you finished your PhD sometime back....$$$$$$$$ should be shown ie. above 153K beyond publications.


----------



## mni

Hello good people, could you please evaluate my profile and let me know how much realistic chance I have for GTI? If refused, what can be improved to increase my chance?

Onshore, MedTech

B.Sc and MS from a public university of home country (topper in both cases; awards from uni and government)

PhD (Biomedical Science): March 2020 (Australia) (full scholarship + top up + awards + travel grants)

Current positions: Post-doc in a renowned medical research institute (officially co-supervising one PhD student), Honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), Assistant Professor (at a public university of home country, now on leave, supervised 05 MS research students and was PI/API of World bank and government funded projects)

Salary: around 100k/year (gross) 

Total publications in international journals: 18 

Total citations: 500+, h-index: 12

Patent: 01 international patent submitted

Reviews manuscripts for Q1 and Q2 journals regularly

Current research focus: improving infant milk formulae, developing a new non-invasive blood based diagnostic tool as well as a new drug for Alzheimer’s disease 

EOI submitted: 14 August 2020

Thanks


----------



## wajiwala

mni said:


> Hello good people, could you please evaluate my profile and let me know how much realistic chance I have for GTI? If refused, what can be improved to increase my chance?
> 
> Onshore, MedTech
> 
> B.Sc and MS from a public university of home country (topper in both cases; awards from uni and government)
> 
> PhD (Biomedical Science): March 2020 (Australia) (full scholarship + top up + awards + travel grants)
> 
> Current positions: Post-doc in a renowned medical research institute (officially co-supervising one PhD student), Honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), Assistant Professor (at a public university of home country, now on leave, supervised 05 MS research students and was PI/API of World bank and government funded projects)
> 
> Salary: around 100k/year (gross)
> 
> Total publications in international journals: 18
> 
> Total citations: 500+, h-index: 12
> 
> Patent: 01 international patent submitted
> 
> Reviews manuscripts for Q1 and Q2 journals regularly
> 
> Current research focus: improving infant milk formulae, developing a new non-invasive blood based diagnostic tool as well as a new drug for Alzheimer’s disease
> 
> EOI submitted: 14 August 2020
> 
> Thanks


You have 90% chances bro


----------



## kundikoi

wajiwala said:


> You have 90% chances bro


It’s not an unimpressive profile, but I think 90% is overcooked - personally, I don’t think anyone in the non-graduating PhD field earning less than FWHIT stands more than 50% chance at best. 

If anything, this is the kind of profile that may stand to wait the longest in the newly-expanded field: not terrible so as to warrant quick rejection, but also not super impressive either - with the dept potentially preferring to hold out for seemingly more impressive applications. 

The other problem I see here is the seeming lack of ‘Tech’ in ‘MedTech’ (while the ‘Med’ definitely stands out). You slightly touched on some new blood diagnostic tool - which may be relevant if involving ‘Tech’. Infant formula stuff doesn’t seem to fit at all. You may get an RFI asking to expand, so I’d definitely beef up the ‘Tech’ aspect of your profile.


----------



## tahahmady

small munene said:


> Remember you finished your PhD sometime back....$$$$$$$$ should be shown ie. above 153K beyond publications.


Noo I have not this salary. Im in Colombia. Where the maximum salary is about 50k. Which I have. so I have not a good chance? I finished PhD less than 3 years. Is it necessary to show the salary fee?


----------



## sarcasm

kundikoi said:


> It’s not an unimpressive profile, but I think 90% is overcooked - personally, I don’t think anyone in the non-graduating PhD field earning less than FWHIT stands more than 50% chance at best.
> 
> If anything, this is the kind of profile that may stand to wait the longest in the newly-expanded field: not terrible so as to warrant quick rejection, but also not super impressive either - with the dept potentially preferring to hold out for seemingly more impressive applications.
> 
> The other problem I see here is the seeming lack of ‘Tech’ in ‘MedTech’ (while the ‘Med’ definitely stands out). You slightly touched on some new blood diagnostic tool - which may be relevant if involving ‘Tech’. Infant formula stuff doesn’t seem to fit at all. You may get an RFI asking to expand, so I’d definitely beef up the ‘Tech’ aspect of your profile.


Totoally agree with you. Don't even think about GTI without a few nobel prizes. A friend of mine who happened to cure cancer while doing his phd about sending human to the sun asked me whether he is eligible for GTI. I was like lol you dont even stand a chance.


----------



## p.scott930

sarcasm said:


> Totoally agree with you. Don't even think about GTI without a few nobel prizes. A friend of mine who happened to cure cancer while doing his phd about sending human to the sun asked me whether he is eligible for GTI. I was like lol you dont even stand a chance.


I like your account name


----------



## gtisp2020

mni said:


> Hello good people, could you please evaluate my profile and let me know how much realistic chance I have for GTI? If refused, what can be improved to increase my chance?
> 
> Onshore, MedTech
> 
> B.Sc and MS from a public university of home country (topper in both cases; awards from uni and government)
> 
> PhD (Biomedical Science): March 2020 (Australia) (full scholarship + top up + awards + travel grants)
> 
> Current positions: Post-doc in a renowned medical research institute (officially co-supervising one PhD student), Honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), Assistant Professor (at a public university of home country, now on leave, supervised 05 MS research students and was PI/API of World bank and government funded projects)
> 
> Salary: around 100k/year (gross)
> 
> Total publications in international journals: 18
> 
> Total citations: 500+, h-index: 12
> 
> Patent: 01 international patent submitted
> 
> Reviews manuscripts for Q1 and Q2 journals regularly
> 
> Current research focus: improving infant milk formulae, developing a new non-invasive blood based diagnostic tool as well as a new drug for Alzheimer’s disease
> 
> EOI submitted: 14 August 2020
> 
> Thanks


If you are being considered for student/recent graduate cohort: 80% chance
If not: 50% chance and may need to wait longer than many others as kundikoi outlined


----------



## kundikoi

tahahmady said:


> Noo I have not this salary. Im in Colombia. Where the maximum salary is about 50k. Which I have. so I have not a good chance? I finished PhD less than 3 years. Is it necessary to show the salary fee?


Have you read the eligibility requirements, or this thread from the beginning?


----------



## stalent2020

kundikoi said:


> Have you read the eligibility requirements, or this thread from the beginning?


----------



## mni

kundikoi said:


> It’s not an unimpressive profile, but I think 90% is overcooked - personally, I don’t think anyone in the non-graduating PhD field earning less than FWHIT stands more than 50% chance at best.
> 
> If anything, this is the kind of profile that may stand to wait the longest in the newly-expanded field: not terrible so as to warrant quick rejection, but also not super impressive either - with the dept potentially preferring to hold out for seemingly more impressive applications.
> 
> The other problem I see here is the seeming lack of ‘Tech’ in ‘MedTech’ (while the ‘Med’ definitely stands out). You slightly touched on some new blood diagnostic tool - which may be relevant if involving ‘Tech’. Infant formula stuff doesn’t seem to fit at all. You may get an RFI asking to expand, so I’d definitely beef up the ‘Tech’ aspect of your profile.


Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated. Just to clarify the infant formula study is actually a multi-omics approach and involves charaterising thousands of human breast milk samples from Australia, Singapore and Canada and hundreds of formulae from the market and developing a new formula which will functionally mimic human breast milk. This project is more salable but I don't know whether the department will consider it as "Tech". But I agree that if I get RFI, I should expand on the "Tech" part.


----------



## leo_GTIP2020

EOI on early June 2020
Further information request on 25 Sep 2020
Submit FI on 7 Oct 2020

Received UID on 9 Oct 2020

Medtech 
Clinical assistant professor/ practising dental specialist 
research/clinically focus on tissue regeneration and implants

world top university graduate
only one quality publication 
many international memberships 
salary 200K+


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi guys,

Has anyone used 10th class marksheet in place of birth certificate?


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone used 10th class marksheet in place of birth certificate?


Hundreds if not thousands have used for 189/190
However it should have your and parents correct name and your date of birth

No idea specifically for this visa 
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

NB said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone used 10th class marksheet in place of birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds if not thousands have used for 189/190
> However it should have your and parents correct name and your date of birth
> 
> No idea specifically for this visa
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB.
I received a checklist from CO mentioning birth certificates of everyone clearly. I'll try to use this as suggested.


----------



## small munene

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> EOI on early June 2020
> Further information request on 25 Sep 2020
> Submit FI on 7 Oct 2020
> 
> Received UID on 9 Oct 2020
> 
> Medtech
> Clinical assistant professor/ practising dental specialist
> research/clinically focus on tissue regeneration and implants
> 
> world top university graduate
> only one quality publication
> many international memberships
> salary 200K+


Congratulations
Good profile... dept focus is $$$$$$$


----------



## tahahmady

kundikoi said:


> Have you read the eligibility requirements, or this thread from the beginning?


I know that the eligibility requirements are as below:
*have University sponsorship
*must have a record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and must be internationally recognised in academia.
*have relevant qualifications and/or awards received by internationally recognised institutions.
*have evidence that the applicant is still prominent in the field.


Im electrical engineer and im trying to be in the field of energy. I dont know is it necessary to show 150K salary out side of Australia??


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> I know that the eligibility requirements are as below:
> *have University sponsorship
> *must have a record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and must be internationally recognised in academia.
> *have relevant qualifications and/or awards received by internationally recognised institutions.
> *have evidence that the applicant is still prominent in the field.
> 
> 
> Im electrical engineer and im trying to be in the field of energy. I dont know is it necessary to show 150K salary out side of Australia??


It looks very simple mate. It's all about $$$$$$

If your salary is >153k/yr (no matter which country are you from) and somehow linked to one of the target sectors: 100% chance

Not fulfilling the above criteria: 0-50% chance, My guess is that the dept will consider all the applicants with high salary (>153k/yr) first (may be until next March) and then others (if any place remains). 

So if you think you are eligible, go for it, EOI is free. But you can't fulfill salary criterion, it's better not to have high hopes. Good luck!


----------



## small munene

tahahmady said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the eligibility requirements, or this thread from the beginning?
> 
> Im electrical engineer and im trying to be in the field of energy. I dont know is it necessary to show 150K salary out side of Australia??
> 
> 
> 
> Its extremely important to show 153K salary. Anywhere on earth or space!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## reena.palgota

Hi All, I just joined this Expat forum and found this to be very informative.
I applied for GTI a week before as I am in fintech and I meet the salary threshold. Wanted to know how can I contact the GTO ? or should I just wait for UID from them.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

gtisp2020 said:


> It looks very simple mate. It's all about $$$$$$
> 
> If your salary is >153k/yr (no matter which country are you from) and somehow linked to one of the target sectors: 100% chance
> 
> Not fulfilling the above criteria: 0-50% chance, My guess is that the dept will consider all the applicants with high salary (>153k/yr) first (may be until next March) and then others (if any place remains).
> 
> So if you think you are eligible, go for it, EOI is free. But you can't fulfill salary criterion, it's better not to have high hopes. Good luck!



I too agree with above comment. Salary and being in one of thousands key sectors is important , the exclusion could be for those with PHD specially onshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

stalent2020 said:


> May I know you are from Medtec Sector?


I’m from GameTech mate - with a BSH-Index of 88 😀


----------



## Maaz037

Hello,

I have submitted EOI in first week of September and no reply as yet.
I am working as a Research Fellow at a Australian University. I have been offered two jobs recenty - one at a university (Salary of $125000 inclu. super and another permanent job at a consulting with a salary of $132,500 inclusive of super). What are my chances of invitation? How can I contact GTI officer to show these new job offers? Thank you


----------



## kundikoi

reena.palgota said:


> I applied for GTI a week before as I am in fintech and I meet the salary threshold. Wanted to know how can I contact the GTO ? or should I just wait for UID from them.
> 
> Thanks In Advance.


Welcome - it’s too late for your contact to actually matter after filing the EOI, so just stay put for now (and perhaps find a new hobby or viral game to distract you from the anxious wait!)


----------



## kundikoi

Maaz037 said:


> What are my chances of invitation?


Below average - but you omitted a ton of other application details that may matter. 


Maaz037 said:


> How can I contact GTI officer to show these new job offers? Thank you


Read through this forum from the beginning and you’ll find your answer - but your job offers don’t provide any relevant info to actually improve your application.


----------



## reena.palgota

Thanks,Yeah I will keep hopes ,since I am in Australia and meet the salary threshold. Let's see how it goes. I have applied for EOI..so I will just have to wait.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

NB said:


> Hundreds if not thousands have used for 189/190
> However it should have your and parents correct name and your date of birth
> 
> No idea specifically for this visa
> Cheers



Regarding birth certificate embassy can issue a letter /certificate, countries including UK /Singapore accept this .
I am not sure in Australia .
Pls do let me know how did you manage this doc.


----------



## rishwinger

*GTI Nominator Query*

Hello All,

Hope you are doing well.

I'm applying for a global talent visa application and I'm confused with one of the points mentioned in the application, It would be great if you could help me with the below query.

As part of the application, the nominator needs to attest to the achievements and international standing, Does this mean that the nominator needs to sign each of the documents that I'm sharing, or Is it ok to provide a letter from my nominator confirming my achievements? 

Thanks


----------



## NB

prajnyasandeep said:


> Regarding birth certificate embassy can issue a letter /certificate, countries including UK /Singapore accept this .
> I am not sure in Australia .
> Pls do let me know how did you manage this doc.


The birth certificate issued by Indian high commission in Australia is useless as it mentioned that it’s issued based on the passport 
So when you already have a passport, what use is the certificate 
It’s a scam

Cheers


----------



## rishwinger

Hi All,

Hope you are doing well.

I'm applying for a global talent visa EOI and I'm confused with one of the points mentioned in the application, It would be great if you guys could help me with the below queries.

1.As part of the application, the nominator needs to attest to the achievements and international standing, Does this mean that the nominator needs to sign each of the documents that I'm sharing, or Is it ok to provide a letter from my nominator confirming my achievements?
>> Based on post in this forum , it seems only nominator details would be required at the time of EOI , later while lodging visa we need to submit form1000 but just want to be sure if I'm correct.

2. I'm unable to upload all the documents due to 5 MB limit , I've tried compressing the PDFs but still I'm unable to upload all documents , any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

rishwinger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I'm applying for a global talent visa EOI and I'm confused with one of the points mentioned in the application, It would be great if you guys could help me with the below queries.
> 
> 1.As part of the application, the nominator needs to attest to the achievements and international standing, Does this mean that the nominator needs to sign each of the documents that I'm sharing, or Is it ok to provide a letter from my nominator confirming my achievements?
> >> Based on post in this forum , it seems only nominator details would be required at the time of EOI , later while lodging visa we need to submit form1000 but just want to be sure if I'm correct.
> 
> 2. I'm unable to upload all the documents due to 5 MB limit , I've tried compressing the PDFs but still I'm unable to upload all documents , any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


1. At EOI stage, you only need to provide the name and position of the nominator, your nominator doesn't need to verify your documents.

2. I faced the same problem too. I also tried to compress the pdfs as much as possible. For my research articles, I made a list of them with corresponding URL/DOI. I used this list as a cover page, then I compiled it with all my articles' first page in a single pdf.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Has anyone shared only last 5 years Income Tax returns? I don't have for all of my 10 years tax returns. Will it create any issues?


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> Has anyone shared only last 5 years Income Tax returns? I don't have for all of my 10 years tax returns. Will it create any issues?


Tax returns are a sure shot way of verifying your actual income
Payslips and bank accounts can be manipulated 
I am sure that you can get your old returns as all financial records for at least 10 years are maintained by agencies worldwide 

Cheers


----------



## small munene

Bayleaf said:


> rishwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I'm applying for a global talent visa EOI and I'm confused with one of the points mentioned in the application, It would be great if you guys could help me with the below queries.
> 
> 1.As part of the application, the nominator needs to attest to the achievements and international standing, Does this mean that the nominator needs to sign each of the documents that I'm sharing, or Is it ok to provide a letter from my nominator confirming my achievements?
> >> Based on post in this forum , it seems only nominator details would be required at the time of EOI , later while lodging visa we need to submit form1000 but just want to be sure if I'm correct.
> 
> 2. I'm unable to upload all the documents due to 5 MB limit , I've tried compressing the PDFs but still I'm unable to upload all documents , any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1. At EOI stage, you only need to provide the name and position of the nominator, your nominator doesn't need to verify your documents.
> 
> 2. I faced the same problem too. I also tried to compress the pdfs as much as possible. For my research articles, I made a list of them with corresponding URL/DOI. I used this list as a cover page, then I compiled it with all my articles' first page in a single pdf.
Click to expand...

Actually even publications arent needed or patents. They only need a list of them. Its obvious if a publication is available it should have a unique DOI or if patent exists it will be listed by patent offices with unique patent number. No need to send all your publications if at all they are legit. Ontop of that if you have a TEDx presentation or speech you dont need to upload the video but rather a unique URL of it. In so doing you will have just 1-3 pages of document having almost 1000 achievements.


----------



## small munene

rishwinger said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I'm applying for a global talent visa application and I'm confused with one of the points mentioned in the application, It would be great if you could help me with the below query.
> 
> As part of the application, the nominator needs to attest to the achievements and international standing, Does this mean that the nominator needs to sign each of the documents that I'm sharing, or Is it ok to provide a letter from my nominator confirming my achievements?
> 
> Thanks


At EOI stage its only the name of the nominator needed. And i have seen cases when nominator is not even provided and someone got invited. A nominator cannot attest your docs, how and in what capacity?


----------



## small munene

Maaz037 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in first week of September and no reply as yet.
> I am working as a Research Fellow at a Australian University. I have been offered two jobs recenty - one at a university (Salary of $125000 inclu. super and another permanent job at a consulting with a salary of $132,500 inclusive of super). What are my chances of invitation? How can I contact GTI officer to show these new job offers? Thank you


Looking at what you have listed here alone, you have no chance! Both salaries are below required amount. If Salary is your only “thing” and you dont have patents publications pitchDs etc and in not in right sector , no chance!


----------



## arun.vijayakumar

My profile is 12 years of experience in Renewable Energy .Electrical engineering background with 8.5 CGPA out of 10. Currently working in a global MNC earning salary close to 200k and currently onshore.I have a nominator. Do you think I have a chance to get in GTI


----------



## dtzhu337

Hi all,

I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).

You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
your employment or business background. 

I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?

Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## stalent2020

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting






Congratulation.
Have you applied as a recent graduate or you will submit your thesis within 6 months? could you please let me know during EOI submission, have you attached any job advertisement?


----------



## stalent2020

*Job advertisements*



dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting






Congratulation.:clap2:


----------



## small munene

arun.vijayakumar said:


> My profile is 12 years of experience in Renewable Energy .Electrical engineering background with 8.5 CGPA out of 10. Currently working in a global MNC earning salary close to 200k and currently onshore.I have a nominator. Do you think I have a chance to get in GTI


Right sector, good $$$$$. Next thing is if you are prominent according to qualifications, professional influence, patents, publications, projects handled. You just need 1 or 2 of these. You will get the UID soon. Dept in the recent has been keen on recruiting people with good profiles but earning very well at the same time.


----------



## small munene

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting




for photo you can upload in “others” probably under identification sections.

For being able to establish etc..... they mean the job offers if any, your qualifications etc which can help you stay in Australia with ease. This is kind of supplementary to EOI letter u sent to GTO initially


----------



## Mohammad Zulfikar Ali

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


Congratulations. How long did you need to wait?


----------



## Manal2015

@small munene
I have sent you a private message please reply me.
Thanks!


----------



## prajnyasandeep

small munene said:


> Right sector, good $$$$$. Next thing is if you are prominent according to qualifications, professional influence, patents, publications, projects handled. You just need 1 or 2 of these. You will get the UID soon. Dept in the recent has been keen on recruiting people with good profiles but earning very well at the same time.



Good profile there is lot of push for energy sector specially in renewable including hydrogen production.


----------



## Hope333

Hello everyone. I am new here. I am just wandering anyone who received UID after the October new budget released. Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


Congratulations! Did you receive this week or not? Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

tahahmady said:


> Hi everybody, I want to ask you what is your opinion in my CV? Am i have any chance in visa 124? I have PhD of Electrical engineering in 2018. With 10 in Q1 to Q4 ISI journals from 2018 to 2020. And I have some others in process. I'm teaching in universities, had lectures in conferences and innovations.
> Thank you


Hi, you have a good profile. Have you submitted your EOI? Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

mni said:


> Hello good people, could you please evaluate my profile and let me know how much realistic chance I have for GTI? If refused, what can be improved to increase my chance?
> 
> Onshore, MedTech
> 
> B.Sc and MS from a public university of home country (topper in both cases; awards from uni and government)
> 
> PhD (Biomedical Science): March 2020 (Australia) (full scholarship + top up + awards + travel grants)
> 
> Current positions: Post-doc in a renowned medical research institute (officially co-supervising one PhD student), Honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), Assistant Professor (at a public university of home country, now on leave, supervised 05 MS research students and was PI/API of World bank and government funded projects)
> 
> Salary: around 100k/year (gross)
> 
> Total publications in international journals: 18
> 
> Total citations: 500+, h-index: 12
> 
> Patent: 01 international patent submitted
> 
> Reviews manuscripts for Q1 and Q2 journals regularly
> 
> Current research focus: improving infant milk formulae, developing a new non-invasive blood based diagnostic tool as well as a new drug for Alzheimer’s disease
> 
> EOI submitted: 14 August 2020
> 
> Thanks


So strong candidate. Have you received UID? Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

Hi everyone, I still have a question. Any Phd student received UDI recently? Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


Congratulations.


----------



## Hope333

TC2929 said:


> I got my 858 visa granted this morning (10.20am)
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI submission: 24/05
> EOI additional ducco: 2/07
> UID received: 7/07
> Visa lodged: 28/07
> S56 medical examination + military exemption (I'm from Thailand): 29/07
> uploaded military postponement docco: 30/07
> Health examination: 10/08
> Health clearance: 12/08
> Health clearance (my partner): 12/08 (I emailed CO telling them about this yesterday around 4pm)
> Visa granted: 14/08 10.20am
> 
> Age: 26
> Sector: mining and energy tech
> 1st class honour from uni in AU (B.Eng Petroleum)
> studying PhD, final term (scholarship from uni)
> 
> 3 Q1 journal paper (first author)
> 3 Q1 journal paper (2nd author)
> 2 international conferences
> 1 collaboration work with Oak Ridge National Laboratory (USA)
> Experience: TA at uni + guest lecturer for Uni in Thailand
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best!


Congratulations! Very strong candidate.


----------



## dtzhu337

Hope333 said:


> Congratulations! Did you receive this week or not? Thanks.


Yes, this Friday, 09 Oct 2020.


----------



## dtzhu337

Mohammad Zulfikar Ali said:


> Congratulations. How long did you need to wait?


I submitted on June 2nd, and received an email requesting supplementary documents on Sep 21st, and received the UID on Oct 09. My case was processed in Shanghai, so there is a 7-day holiday in and between.


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> I submitted on June 2nd, and received an email requesting supplementary documents on Sep 21st, and received the UID on Oct 09. My case was processed in Shanghai, so there is a 7-day holiday in and between.


Thanks you very much for your reply. Very helpful information.


----------



## dtzhu337

stalent2020 said:


> Congratulation.
> Have you applied as a recent graduate or you will submit your thesis within 6 months? could you please let me know during EOI submission, have you attached any job advertisement?


I got my PhD three years ago, sort of recent graduate. in the supplementary documents, I mentioned two links just from Linkedin stating that I have a high chance reaching ~150,000 AUD per annual.


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> Yes, this Friday, 09 Oct 2020.


Thanks. It is good to hear people are receiving the UID after the new budget release.


----------



## dtzhu337

small munene said:


> for photo you can upload in “others” probably under identification sections.
> 
> For being able to establish etc..... they mean the job offers if any, your qualifications etc which can help you stay in Australia with ease. This is kind of supplementary to EOI letter u sent to GTO initially


Seems like there are no perfect place for passport photo and birth certificate, as requested in the checklist. However, I can submit them anywhere seemingly close. 

For the being able to establish, you are right. In fact there are some questions before the document attachment, so I will just fit this information in several places.

Cheers


----------



## wajiwala

Maaz037 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in first week of September and no reply as yet.
> I am working as a Research Fellow at a Australian University. I have been offered two jobs recenty - one at a university (Salary of $125000 inclu. super and another permanent job at a consulting with a salary of $132,500 inclusive of super). What are my chances of invitation? How can I contact GTI officer to show these new job offers? Thank you


You have a good chance. Better to pursue your case through a good agent but even your previous application has a good chance though


----------



## japesa

leo_GTIP2020 said:


> EOI on early June 2020
> Further information request on 25 Sep 2020
> Submit FI on 7 Oct 2020
> 
> Received UID on 9 Oct 2020
> 
> Medtech
> Clinical assistant professor/ practising dental specialist
> research/clinically focus on tissue regeneration and implants
> 
> world top university graduate
> only one quality publication
> many international memberships
> salary 200K+


Congratulations!


----------



## japesa

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


Congratulations!


----------



## prajnyasandeep

japesa said:


> Congratulations!



Reg ability to establish in Australia following documents / justification can be provided 

- job offers and /or 

- possibility of securing future jobs in Australia 

- one page write up on your key sector development in Australia and how that is helping Australia economy eg. if you are in mining energy tech this sector is making lot of revenue by export. You may need to explain how confident you are to secure job in this industry. 

Hope this helps 
Congratulations on securing UID


----------



## NinjaWarrior

Hello,

I have submitted EOI later in the September.
I am working as a Software Architect. My current base salary is 165k and have submitted some recommendation letters from my employers. 

Do you guys think this is a good profile to get UID? If yes, what should be an estimated waiting time to get the UID?

Thank you


----------



## wzcch

*124 visa grant*

Hi guys. I was granted 124 visa a while ago.

My timeline: 
Submit EOI on 3 June.
Get UID on 3 August.
Lodge 124 visa on 10 August.
Request medical check and S56 (no-criminal check) on 11 August.
Collect all the required documents and inform GTO by email on 18 September.
Get the email from GTO on 21 September with the information as below:
“Your application is now decision ready but all family members must be outside of Australia to enable the decision. Please provide an itinerary for xxx (my wife) to depart Australia and ensure you allow at least three working days for the processing of the decision”. 
Inform the GTO that my wife departs Australia on 11 October.
Get the 124 visa granted on 12 October.

My profile in brief: 
MedTech (medical device), submit PhD thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with an average impact factor over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 oral conference presentation or invited seminars (like invited talk at UC Berkeley), 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards, grants and media reports, several offers (one offer with a salary over 130K). By the way, I am off-shore, and my wife is on-shore.

The GTO is very efficient to move to the next step within a working day. All the delays are on my side. Good luck to your application.


----------



## kundikoi

NinjaWarrior said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI later in the September.
> I am working as a Software Architect. My current base salary is 165k and have submitted some recommendation letters from my employers.


It looks like we're seeing a swing back from academics to high-earners - with a similar misconception that just one or two quantitative metrics are important: they are *not*. GTIP is about one's overall "distinguished" profile holistically - throughout their professional or academic life. 

As such, while having a base salary > FWHIT will certainly help an applicant more than, say, a high H-index, it is by no means the only measure the dept applies - especially in highly-competitive fields like ICT. 



NinjaWarrior said:


> Do you guys think this is a good profile to get UID?


there's not enough info to determine whether it's actually "good" - but enough to say that it's not "bad" :juggle:



NinjaWarrior said:


> If yes, what should be an estimated waiting time to get the UID?


while it's not a 'yes', I would expect that you hear back with at least an RFI - or a straight-up UID (depending on the rest of your application) between 2 weeks and 2 months from the application date.


----------



## Hope333

wzcch said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 124 visa a while ago.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submit EOI on 3 June.
> Get UID on 3 August.
> Lodge 124 visa on 10 August.
> Request medical check and S56 (no-criminal check) on 11 August.
> Collect all the required documents and inform GTO by email on 18 September.
> Get the email from GTO on 21 September with the information as below:
> “Your application is now decision ready but all family members must be outside of Australia to enable the decision. Please provide an itinerary for xxx (my wife) to depart Australia and ensure you allow at least three working days for the processing of the decision”.
> Inform the GTO that my wife departs Australia on 11 October.
> Get the 124 visa granted on 12 October.
> 
> My profile in brief:
> MedTech (medical device), submit PhD thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with an average impact factor over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 oral conference presentation or invited seminars (like invited talk at UC Berkeley), 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards, grants and media reports, several offers (one offer with a salary over 130K). By the way, I am off-shore, and my wife is on-shore.
> 
> The GTO is very efficient to move to the next step within a working day. All the delays are on my side. Good luck to your application.


Thanks for sharing. Your profile is amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Yenaro

wzcch said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 124 visa a while ago.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submit EOI on 3 June.
> Get UID on 3 August.
> Lodge 124 visa on 10 August.
> Request medical check and S56 (no-criminal check) on 11 August.
> Collect all the required documents and inform GTO by email on 18 September.
> Get the email from GTO on 21 September with the information as below:
> “Your application is now decision ready but all family members must be outside of Australia to enable the decision. Please provide an itinerary for xxx (my wife) to depart Australia and ensure you allow at least three working days for the processing of the decision”.
> Inform the GTO that my wife departs Australia on 11 October.
> Get the 124 visa granted on 12 October.
> 
> My profile in brief:
> MedTech (medical device), submit PhD thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with an average impact factor over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 oral conference presentation or invited seminars (like invited talk at UC Berkeley), 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards, grants and media reports, several offers (one offer with a salary over 130K). By the way, I am off-shore, and my wife is on-shore.
> 
> The GTO is very efficient to move to the next step within a working day. All the delays are on my side. Good luck to your application.


Congrats 

This is to confirm that he COs are assessing applications based on a rationale metric.

Many assumptions were made in this thread from people who kept blaming or underestimating PhD / postdoc fellow, and academic applicants who are outstanding in their achievements within their field. Or giving them wrong predictions /chances whether they will be a successful applicant or NOT. 

As long as you are a prominent and distinguished in your sector and able to convince CO, you deserve the UID! 
and Don't listen to the so much messy noise here from some people.


----------



## darkknight2099

Yenaro said:


> Congrats
> 
> This is to confirm that he COs are assessing applications based on a rationale metric.
> 
> Many assumptions were made in this thread from people who kept blaming or underestimating PhD / postdoc fellow, and academic applicants who are outstanding in their achievements within their field. Or giving them wrong predictions /chances whether they will be a successful applicant or NOT.
> 
> As long as you are a prominent and distinguished in your sector and able to convince CO, you deserve the UID!
> and Don't listen to the so much messy noise here from some people.


Agree, this proves PhD with high research profile is far more important than the $$ to get the UID.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaWarrior

kundikoi said:


> It looks like we're seeing a swing back from academics to high-earners - with a similar misconception that just one or two quantitative metrics are important: they are *not*. GTIP is about one's overall "distinguished" profile holistically - throughout their professional or academic life.
> 
> As such, while having a base salary > FWHIT will certainly help an applicant more than, say, a high H-index, it is by no means the only measure the dept applies - especially in highly-competitive fields like ICT.
> 
> 
> there's not enough info to determine whether it's actually "good" - but enough to say that it's not "bad" :juggle:
> 
> 
> while it's not a 'yes', I would expect that you hear back with at least an RFI - or a straight-up UID (depending on the rest of your application) between 2 weeks and 2 months from the application date.


Thank you


----------



## Yenaro

darkknight2099 said:


> Agree, this proves PhD with high research profile is far more important than the $$ to get the UID.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


A genuine researcher is able to solve complex research problems that certainly must have direct implications into critical sectors. Eventually, this will lead to improve the Australian advancements in such tech-sectors AND will generate $$$$$$$$$$$$ for Australia economy. COs are genuine and aware of this so FWHIT money $$ is not only the one hot metric in this program!.

All the best for all applicants.


----------



## mni

Hope333 said:


> So strong candidate. Have you received UID? Thanks.


Not yet mate.


----------



## wajiwala

Yenaro said:


> Congrats
> 
> This is to confirm that he COs are assessing applications based on a rationale metric.
> 
> Many assumptions were made in this thread from people who kept blaming or underestimating PhD / postdoc fellow, and academic applicants who are outstanding in their achievements within their field. Or giving them wrong predictions /chances whether they will be a successful applicant or NOT.
> 
> As long as you are a prominent and distinguished in your sector and able to convince CO, you deserve the UID!
> and Don't listen to the so much messy noise here from some people.


I feel offshore UID are being processed even before the budget and same continues. The momentum after the budget has not started yet. Remaining about PhD. All unfruitful discussion in favor and against. PhD is a plus point but not all that is required for visa. No further opinions at least from my side. We are waiting for the process to be started after the budget.


----------



## Hope333

mni said:


> Not yet mate.


Ok, keep an update. Good luck. Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

wajiwala said:


> I feel offshore UID are being processed even before the budget and same continues. The momentum after the budget has not started yet. Remaining about PhD. All unfruitful discussion in favor and against. PhD is a plus point but not all that is required for visa. No further opinions at least from my side. We are waiting for the process to be started after the budget.


Yes, I agree. There are so many PhD worldwide. It is impossible all quota will be allocated to PhD background. Good luck to all. Hope to hear more good news from all.


----------



## kaludura

Hi All,

I am a Software Engineer with 10 years of experience and currently working in Australia. My current visa is subclass 500 got as dependent studnet visa. I would like to know eligibility of GTI 858 visa category.
I do not have a PhD or Master degree but obtained bachelor degree(Bachelor of Computer Science). my current salary is above 153K as per one requirement of this visa. 
Could you please let know me know the my eligibility of 858 visa.

Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

kaludura said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer with 10 years of experience and currently working in Australia. My current visa is subclass 500 got as dependent studnet visa. I would like to know eligibility of GTI 858 visa category.
> I do not have a PhD or Master degree but obtained bachelor degree(Bachelor of Computer Science). my current salary is above 153K as per one requirement of this visa.
> Could you please let know me know the my eligibility of 858 visa.
> 
> Thanks


It's hard to say about your eligibility/chance with such limited information. You need to have some international recognition (publications/patents/talks/media coverage etc.). One of my friends (orthodontist by profession, onshore, applied under MedTech) got rejection although he earns around 200k/year.


----------



## Hope333

kaludura said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer with 10 years of experience and currently working in Australia. My current visa is subclass 500 got as dependent studnet visa. I would like to know eligibility of GTI 858 visa category.
> I do not have a PhD or Master degree but obtained bachelor degree(Bachelor of Computer Science). my current salary is above 153K as per one requirement of this visa.
> Could you please let know me know the my eligibility of 858 visa.
> 
> Thanks


I think you should have a shot. Your income is really high actually. Good luck


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> It's hard to say about your eligibility/chance with such limited information. You need to have some international recognition (publications/patents/talks/media coverage etc.). One of my friends (orthodontist by profession, onshore, applied under MedTech) got rejection although he earns around 200k/year.


So sorry to hear that. Do you know what his age range?


----------



## gtisp2020

Hope333 said:


> So sorry to hear that. Do you know what his age range?


Around 40


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> Around 40


Ok, thanks for your reply. He should have many other options at age of 40. Like 189 or 190.


----------



## chigozie2040

wzcch said:


> Hi guys. I was granted 124 visa a while ago.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submit EOI on 3 June.
> Get UID on 3 August.
> Lodge 124 visa on 10 August.
> Request medical check and S56 (no-criminal check) on 11 August.
> Collect all the required documents and inform GTO by email on 18 September.
> Get the email from GTO on 21 September with the information as below:
> “Your application is now decision ready but all family members must be outside of Australia to enable the decision. Please provide an itinerary for xxx (my wife) to depart Australia and ensure you allow at least three working days for the processing of the decision”.
> Inform the GTO that my wife departs Australia on 11 October.
> Get the 124 visa granted on 12 October.
> 
> My profile in brief:
> MedTech (medical device), submit PhD thesis in June, 10 articles (all Q1 with an average impact factor over 10, two first-author on Nature xxx), 8 oral conference presentation or invited seminars (like invited talk at UC Berkeley), 7 international patents, various scholarships, awards, grants and media reports, several offers (one offer with a salary over 130K). By the way, I am off-shore, and my wife is on-shore.
> 
> The GTO is very efficient to move to the next step within a working day. All the delays are on my side. Good luck to your application.



Congratulations on your 124 visa grant. Its been 3weeks since I lodged my 124 visa and submitted the requirements on the s56 form but I have not heard anything from the CO since then. I have sent a reminder but no response. Its really getting worrisome. Kindly advice on what to do please. Thanks


----------



## R243

Do you think it’s a good idea to send an email for the GTI officer to check about our EOI? Or this is would be a nosiy thing and useless


----------



## gtisp2020

R243 said:


> Do you think it’s a good idea to send an email for the GTI officer to check about our EOI? Or this is would be a nosiy thing and useless


It's useless. You'll get a kind of automatic email as follows. But if you have any specific query other than FAQs, they'll respond.

Dear xxx,

Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent Independent Program. We have received your EOI.

Kindly note that due to COVID-19, the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received via the Global Talent contact form.

We thank you for your patience and endeavour to respond to you as soon as possible.

Kind regards

xxx


----------



## R243

Thanks for replying, it’s killing me waiting since 3 months


----------



## Manal2015

Waiting for more than 3 months...


----------



## small munene

Having high salary alone will not get you this visa. The same applies to having many published research articles. I have had many friends purely rejected with such profiles. You need to have atleast 3-4 of what is listed of a distiguished candidate. Just use common sense, how many people working in IT based sectors earn above 153k? Or how many people have PhDs with alot of articles? There are millions such people within and outside Australia who would wish to become PRs. But guess what it will hardly happen. 

On case of PhDs Masters and below

Just make sure if you have your many publications, then they are relevant, highly cited, in quality journals and have support patents. Many good research articles attract media mentions like CNN BBC etc.... give proof yours did. Be a first author and or corresponding author. After nailing such, mention the conferences u have given oral talks. By conference i mean international reknown conferences. Forget those that use the word “international” to make them international. But really international conferences such IEEE PVSC ( for those in renewable energy), etc. And make sure you have proof, it can be email of invitation or program outline on their website. Many people claim these and no proof at all. 

Your national scholarships arent international.... forget them (but mention them). By international we mean, Gates, fullbright, eadeavor kinds of scholarships. Mentioning university scholarship in Australia is not all that notable, 80% of PhD candidtaes in Australia have this scholarship!!! Almost all GTI applicants do, so no difference

Then if you gave some TEdx talks just s paste links



I will continue from here!!!!!!


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Having high salary alone will not get you this visa. The same applies to having many published research articles. I have had many friends purely rejected with such profiles. You need to have atleast 3-4 of what is listed of a distiguished candidate. Just use common sense, how many people working in IT based sectors earn above 153k? Or how many people have PhDs with alot of articles? There are millions such people within and outside Australia who would wish to become PRs. But guess what it will hardly happen.
> 
> On case of PhDs Masters and below
> 
> Just make sure if you have your many publications, then they are relevant, highly cited, in quality journals and have support patents. Many good research articles attract media mentions like CNN BBC etc.... give proof yours did. Be a first author and or corresponding author. After nailing such, mention the conferences u have given oral talks. By conference i mean international reknown conferences. Forget those that use the word “international” to make them international. But really international conferences such IEEE PVSC ( for those in renewable energy), etc. And make sure you have proof, it can be email of invitation or program outline on their website. Many people claim these and no proof at all.
> 
> Your national scholarships arent international.... forget them (but mention them). By international we mean, Gates, fullbright, eadeavor kinds of scholarships. Mentioning university scholarship in Australia is not all that notable, 80% of PhD candidtaes in Australia have this scholarship!!! Almost all GTI applicants do, so no difference
> 
> Then if you gave some TEdx talks just s paste links
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue from here!!!!!!


Thanks a lot for your insight. It seems very hard to apply now. Indeed, there are thousand millions of PhD in the world. Plus, hundred of thousands million people can earn money above 150k. It is really hard too choose from the point of view of immigration officers. Good luck to all.


----------



## chigozie2040

Hope333 said:


> Thanks a lot for your insight. It seems very hard to apply now. Indeed, there are thousand millions of PhD in the world. Plus, hundred of thousands million people can earn money above 150k. It is really hard too choose from the point of view of immigration officers. Good luck to all.


Apply and hope for the best. Remember success is sweetest when you least expect it. There are so many people here who got UIDs without having all the awards and publications in the world. Submit a good EOI, and continue with your life while being hopeful of the best. Remember, if you can think it, you can do it. Good luck to you.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Hello lovely folks! Have learnt a lot reading the posts here so thanks everyone.

I applied with my EOI in Nov 2019 and got an invite straight after that in a couple of days. After that I forgot about the invite and now that I am stuck outside Australia I am trying to use the invite to apply for my PR using 124. Here's my profile

> 6 years of experience in ICT and work as a senior software engineer
> Bachelors from the top university in my home country
> Major contributor to multiple open-source softwares used by many companies all over the world
> Nominator is a startup founder which is doing well and has raised $$$
> Salary above threshold
> Written few technical blogs about my learnings over the years
> Reference letters from folks I have worked with

Given that I have my UID, do I have a good chance if I apply for 124? Anything I should keep in mind before applying? Is a MARA agent helpful?

Thanks


----------



## nitinsy

Hi All,
For filing 124, what all documents should be provided by the nominator, other than Form 1000.

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## Hope333

pawanrawal said:


> Hello lovely folks! Have learnt a lot reading the posts here so thanks everyone.
> 
> I applied with my EOI in Nov 2019 and got an invite straight after that in a couple of days. After that I forgot about the invite and now that I am stuck outside Australia I am trying to use the invite to apply for my PR using 124. Here's my profile
> 
> > 6 years of experience in ICT and work as a senior software engineer
> > Bachelors from the top university in my home country
> > Major contributor to multiple open-source softwares used by many companies all over the world
> > Nominator is a startup founder which is doing well and has raised $$$
> > Salary above threshold
> > Written few technical blogs about my learnings over the years
> > Reference letters from folks I have worked with
> 
> Given that I have my UID, do I have a good chance if I apply for 124? Anything I should keep in mind before applying? Is a MARA agent helpful?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for sharing. Hope you can come to Australia soon.


----------



## Hope333

chigozie2040 said:


> Apply and hope for the best. Remember success is sweetest when you least expect it. There are so many people here who got UIDs without having all the awards and publications in the world. Submit a good EOI, and continue with your life while being hopeful of the best. Remember, if you can think it, you can do it. Good luck to you.


Thanks for inspiring us. Now it seems a bit harder than before. As more people are applying. Yes, hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Ghoshd

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> For filing 124, what all documents should be provided by the nominator, other than Form 1000.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


The current CV of the nominator.
Reference letters from an Australian peak body (should one exists) supporting the status of the nominator.
Reference letters from highly regarded specialists in the field attesting to their regard and repute.
Other relevant documentation supporting their status. This may be in the form of similar evidence to that which you supply in support of your claims


----------



## wali_u

Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!

Sector: FinTech
EOI lodged: June 4th
UID received: August 26th
Visa application lodged: September 7th
Health check conducted: September 13th
s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
PR grant: October 12th


----------



## small munene

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th



Congratulations


----------



## wajiwala

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th


Good on Wali_u. Now enjoy your life and keep guiding us here...


----------



## gtisp2020

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## japesa

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th


Congratulations!


----------



## bill.sa

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th


Congratulation, well deserved


----------



## wzcch

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> For filing 124, what all documents should be provided by the nominator, other than Form 1000.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


What I have uploaded to the system are:
Signed form 1000;
CV of nominator; 
Refferal Letter for nomination;
National Reputation of nominator (offical website);
His visa grant page (my nominator is PR).


----------



## rajaramwork\

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th



May I know your qualification please


----------



## rajaramwork\

today we received the rejection mail....
EOI date: june 22nd

My spouse application: she is Ph.D also supervisor in top university in India(Academia).

In my point of view, they are targeting salary threshold for rejection.

16 students are studying Ph.D under her supervision... in and around Indian subcontinent 

whats the use? frankly speaking " she is internationally recognized recorder is additional point" 
but , we are very poor in salary threshold since you all know the salary ratio for academia's in India.


"Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.



Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility."


----------



## Manal2015

@rajaramwork\ sorry to hear that... would you mind sharing your profile? Are you onshore?


----------



## Hope333

rajaramwork\ said:


> today we received the rejection mail....
> EOI date: june 22nd
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility.


I am so sorry to hear that Raja. Maybe you can try later. Wish you can get it later.


----------



## raxataxa

rajaramwork\ said:


> today we received the rejection mail....
> EOI date: june 22nd
> 
> My spouse application: she is Ph.D also supervisor in top university in India(Academia).
> 
> In my point of view, they are targeting salary threshold for rejection.
> 
> 16 students are studying Ph.D under her supervision... in and around Indian subcontinent
> 
> whats the use? frankly speaking " she is internationally recognized recorder is additional point"
> but , we are very poor in salary threshold since you all know the salary ratio for academia's in India.
> 
> 
> "Thank you for taking the time to express your interest in the Global Talent Independent (GTI) Program and for providing the Department with further information.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Independent program eligibility."


Sorry to hear that mate. If salary threshold is the norm, I'll be rejected in no time. Waiting for this thing to conclude as soon as possible- whatever the fate.


----------



## rajaramwork\

Manal2015 said:


> @rajaramwork\ sorry to hear that... would you mind sharing your profile? Are you onshore?


PhD is Health Management Information technology(medtech)
Professor , European Editor in journal and Research supervisor
65 Intl.Journals
1 world record(malaysia)
16 interviews in Indian media
12 indian and 4 sub continent students (PURSUING PHD UNDER HER SUPERVISION)
1 patent rights - canada, montreal Books

result: not globally talent (offshore)


----------



## R243

What is her specialist? In which targeted sector she applied?
And yes they’re targeting the salary If you already having a phd 
You might provide them with a job advertisement from Australia for her field that matching the required salary.
It’s really sad to hear that after all of this waiting time


----------



## Manal2015

@rajaramwork\ are you in the last 6 months of PhD?


----------



## nitinsy

Hi Folks,
Got UID yesterday (offshore). EOI filed on 5th Oct. For my qualifications see this post.

Will be applying for visa soon

Nitin


----------



## gtisp2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> PhD is Health Management Information technology(medtech)
> Professor , European Editor in journal and Research supervisor
> 65 Intl.Journals
> 1 world record(malaysia)
> 16 interviews in Indian media
> 12 indian and 4 sub continent students (PURSUING PHD UNDER HER SUPERVISION)
> 1 patent rights - canada, montreal Books
> 
> result: not globally talent (offshore)


Sorry to hear about the rejection. Did they mention any specific reason for the rejection?


----------



## gtisp2020

nitinsy said:


> Hi Folks,
> Got UID yesterday (offshore). EOI filed on 5th Oct. For my qualifications see this post.
> 
> Will be applying for visa soon
> 
> Nitin



Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Hope333

nitinsy said:


> Hi Folks,
> Got UID yesterday (offshore). EOI filed on 5th Oct. For my qualifications see this post.
> 
> Will be applying for visa soon
> 
> Nitin


Congratulations Nitin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gtisp2020

It appears to me that the GTI team has already started the elimination method to declog the system. I've spoken to a couple of guys this morning whose EOIs got rejected in September (EOI submitted in July). We may not have a clear picture about the GTI works happening in the background/post-budget speed up because most of the people who got rejection may not be comfortable in sharing their stories.


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> It appears to me that the GTI team has already started the elimination method to declog the system. I've spoken to a couple of guys this morning whose EOIs got rejected in September (EOI submitted in July). We may not have a clear picture about the GTI works happening in the background/post-budget speed up because most of the people who got rejection may not be comfortable in sharing their stories.


Thanks a lot for updating. Do you know what the reason those guys got rejection? Thanks.


----------



## rajaramwork\

R243 said:


> What is her specialist? In which targeted sector she applied?
> And yes they’re targeting the salary If you already having a phd
> You might provide them with a job advertisement from Australia for her field that matching the required salary.
> It’s really sad to hear that after all of this waiting time


Dear Mate,

We submitted the Future Job advertisements that covers the salary threshold, but they are focusing the current salary too(india). we didn't met that requirement.

Offshore - Medtech


----------



## rajaramwork\

Manal2015 said:


> @rajaramwork\ are you in the last 6 months of PhD?


no mate, my wife is the applicant, she is pH.d SUPERVISOR IN ANNA UNIVERSITY INDIA CHENNAI


----------



## gtisp2020

Hope333 said:


> Thanks a lot for updating. Do you know what the reason those guys got rejection? Thanks.


I didn't know the exact reason. But they've recently completed their Masters from Monash (with HD) in one of the target fields but don't have any job/publications. 

Thanks


----------



## small munene

rajaramwork\ said:


> Manal2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rajaramwork\ sorry to hear that... would you mind sharing your profile? Are you onshore?
> 
> 
> 
> PhD is Health Management Information technology(medtech)
> Professor , European Editor in journal and Research supervisor
> 65 Intl.Journals
> 1 world record(malaysia)
> 16 interviews in Indian media
> 12 indian and 4 sub continent students (PURSUING PHD UNDER HER SUPERVISION)
> 1 patent rights - canada, montreal Books
> 
> result: not globally talent (offshore)
Click to expand...

1. Which journal is she the editor? Is it WOS Q1 journal?

2. Which international journals? Remember a journal with word “ international” doesnt mean anything 

3. 16 interviews (indian media)...... local not international. I know a guy in local media who helped a sister get local media articles about her being percecuted for American refugee visa.... thus these can be cooked. Anyway.... its meant to be international as per GTI 


4. Patent.... this is a plus and good point.

Think about these!!!!!

If you improve these, and make them truly international you have a shot. The program will exist fro next 1-3 yrs. you have a shot, mate


----------



## Jan 2020

gtisp2020 said:


> It appears to me that the GTI team has already started the elimination method to declog the system. I've spoken to a couple of guys this morning whose EOIs got rejected in September (EOI submitted in July). We may not have a clear picture about the GTI works happening in the background/post-budget speed up because most of the people who got rejection may not be comfortable in sharing their stories.


So no news is the best news for people who submitted EOIs in June.


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> Hope333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for updating. Do you know what the reason those guys got rejection? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the exact reason. But they've recently completed their Masters from Monash (with HD) in one of the target fields but don't have any job/publications.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Obviously, it was a rejection


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> I didn't know the exact reason. But they've recently completed their Masters from Monash (with HD) in one of the target fields but don't have any job/publications.
> 
> Thanks


Okay, thanks for your reply.


----------



## rajaramwork\

gtisp2020 said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection. Did they mention any specific reason for the rejection?


Dear Mate,
Nothing as usual, they copy and paste the same...


----------



## Jan 2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> PhD is Health Management Information technology(medtech)
> Professor , European Editor in journal and Research supervisor
> 65 Intl.Journals
> 1 world record(malaysia)
> 16 interviews in Indian media
> 12 indian and 4 sub continent students (PURSUING PHD UNDER HER SUPERVISION)
> 1 patent rights - canada, montreal Books
> 
> result: not globally talent (offshore)


Sorry to hear about that mate. What I can see is that there is a much more stringent standard for offshore appliants than onshore applicants. Maybe just give an another shot?


----------



## rajaramwork\

small munene said:


> 1. Which journal is she the editor? Is it wos q1 journal?
> 
> 2. Which international journals? Remember a journal with word “ international” doesnt mean anything
> 
> 3. 16 interviews (indian media)...... Local not international. I know a guy in local media who helped a sister get local media articles about her being percecuted for american refugee visa.... Thus these can be cooked. Anyway.... Its meant to be international as per gti
> 
> 
> 4. Patent.... This is a plus and good point.
> 
> Think about these!!!!!
> 
> If you improve these, and make them truly international you have a shot. The program will exist fro next 1-3 yrs. You have a shot, mate



ios press (netherlands), thomson and reuters


----------



## rajaramwork\

Jan 2020 said:


> Sorry to hear about that mate. What I can see is that there is a much more stringent standard for offshore appliants than onshore applicants. Maybe just give an another shot?


 Please All, Give me your valuable suggestion in regards to submitting an EOI again? is it acceptable ... yours reply is most appreciated


----------



## nitinsy

rajaramwork\ said:


> Please All, Give me your valuable suggestion in regards to submitting a EOI again


Purely talent wise you wife's application looks good. I probably had a weaker profile.

What worked for me I think are the reference letters from industry leaders and salary. Salary, you probably can't fix. I suggest you get reference letters from reputed leaders in the industry. Someone say at VP or above level. I submitted 2 strong recommendation letters.


----------



## gtisp2020

small munene said:


> 1. Which journal is she the editor? Is it WOS Q1 journal?
> 
> 2. Which international journals? Remember a journal with word “ international” doesnt mean anything
> 
> 3. 16 interviews (indian media)...... local not international. I know a guy in local media who helped a sister get local media articles about her being percecuted for American refugee visa.... thus these can be cooked. Anyway.... its meant to be international as per GTI
> 
> 
> 4. Patent.... this is a plus and good point.
> 
> Think about these!!!!!
> 
> If you improve these, and make them truly international you have a shot. The program will exist fro next 1-3 yrs. you have a shot, mate


I don't see any point in trying again until she complies with the salary criteria (she is not a recent graduate). And I think the program will be more competitive in coming years.


----------



## bill.sa

nitinsy said:


> Purely talent wise you wife's application looks good. I probably had a weaker profile.
> 
> What worked for me I think are the reference letters from industry leaders and salary. Salary, you probably can't fix. I suggest you get reference letters from reputed leaders in the industry. Someone say at VP or above level. I submitted 2 strong recommendation letters.


Congrats nitinsy

Your Salary is above the annual the threshold ($153,600 AUD) ?


----------



## Manal2015

@rajaramwork\ no doubt your wife is very talented and internationally recognised but look at the rejection reason “not eligible”, which means that she is not a recent graduate, not in the last 6 months of PhD and doesn’t earn above 153k.... just my opinion


----------



## nitinsy

bill.sa said:


> Congrats nitinsy
> 
> Your Salary is above the annual the threshold ($153,600 AUD) ?


Base salary is not but CTC is above the threshold.


----------



## kundikoi

Jan 2020 said:


> What I can see is that there is a much more stringent standard for offshore appliants than onshore applicants.


that is simply not true - the standard is *exactly the same* for both :eyebrows:



gtisp2020 said:


> I don't see any point in trying again until she complies with the salary criteria (she is not a recent graduate). And I think the program will be more competitive in coming years.


agreed


----------



## bill.sa

nitinsy said:


> Base salary is not but CTC is above the threshold.


CTC meaning ?


----------



## nitinsy

bill.sa said:


> CTC meaning ?


Cost to company - Base Salary, Bonus, ESOP, perks, etc


----------



## raxataxa

Jan 2020 said:


> So no news is the best news for people who submitted EOIs in June.


Lol. That includes me.


----------



## raxataxa

So most of the recent processed EOIs have been from June. I applied on June 20. Fingers crossed.


----------



## small munene

rajaramwork\ said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which journal is she the editor? Is it wos q1 journal?
> 
> 2. Which international journals? Remember a journal with word “ international” doesnt mean anything
> 
> 3. 16 interviews (indian media)...... Local not international. I know a guy in local media who helped a sister get local media articles about her being percecuted for american refugee visa.... Thus these can be cooked. Anyway.... Its meant to be international as per gti
> 
> 
> 4. Patent.... This is a plus and good point.
> 
> Think about these!!!!!
> 
> If you improve these, and make them truly international you have a shot. The program will exist fro next 1-3 yrs. You have a shot, mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ios press (netherlands), thomson and reuters
Click to expand...

I meant journal. Which journal in Ios press. Ios press journals arent ranked in top 1000 in any category in WOS. And, i think their best journal has (IF 3.4 ish). We can all agree, they arent that good but just ok. GTI is looking for the best. their bar is now getting higher and higher.


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> Finally got the PR grant yesterday! It's been a really long stressful wait! Thanks to the forum users for your valuable comments along the way!
> 
> Sector: FinTech
> EOI lodged: June 4th
> UID received: August 26th
> Visa application lodged: September 7th
> Health check conducted: September 13th
> s56 additional document (wife's PCC for studies abroad) submitted: September 16th
> PR grant: October 12th



Congratulations on your PR grant. Did you at any point email the CO? if yes, what was their reply? I have submitted all the required s56 documents since 25th September still I haven't heard anything from the Visa officers. Even after my agent sent a reminder email to them. The long wait is slowing my work down and I'm stressed. Please kindly advice. Thanks


----------



## wali_u

chigozie2040 said:


> Congratulations on your PR grant. Did you at any point email the CO? if yes, what was their reply? I have submitted all the required s56 documents since 25th September still I haven't heard anything from the Visa officers. Even after my agent sent a reminder email to them. The long wait is slowing my work down and I'm stressed. Please kindly advice. Thanks


My agent did send email to the CO but there was no response. Don't worry, they are coming back to your file soon.


----------



## OZM_2020

*Information on GTI*

Hey everyone 

I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program.

I am a public health professional with 40 publications and a PhD from Australia (2 years old), Presently offshore working in an academic university, Am I eligible and what are my chances.

I am also waiting for my 189 grant (applied in June 2019, last CO contact in Feb 2020), with the new changes in place it appears that the 189 grant for offshore visa will take ages. Do you think it is worth applying for GTI to fast track the visa grant (I understand that there will be cost implications but was thinking in terms of time saved) but would be willing to hear from the forum members on their take on this thought. 

Regards

OZM


----------



## Hope333

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program.
> 
> I am a public health professional with 40 publications and a PhD from Australia (2 years old), Presently offshore working in an academic university, Am I eligible and what are my chances.
> 
> I am also waiting for my 189 grant (applied in June 2019, last CO contact in Feb 2020), with the new changes in place it appears that the 189 grant for offshore visa will take ages. Do you think it is worth applying for GTI to fast track the visa grant (I understand that there will be cost implications but was thinking in terms of time saved) but would be willing to hear from the forum members on their take on this thought.
> 
> Regards
> 
> OZM


You have very strong profile. After growing this forum, I realise that the salary threshold is very important. If you are current above, I think you have very high chance. Good luck.


----------



## riskyHao

Congrats! The fastest offshore UID I have ever seen!


----------



## chigozie2040

wali_u said:


> My agent did send email to the CO but there was no response. Don't worry, they are coming back to your file soon.


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## small munene

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program.
> 
> I am a public health professional with 40 publications and a PhD from Australia (2 years old), Presently offshore working in an academic university, Am I eligible and what are my chances.
> 
> I am also waiting for my 189 grant (applied in June 2019, last CO contact in Feb 2020), with the new changes in place it appears that the 189 grant for offshore visa will take ages. Do you think it is worth applying for GTI to fast track the visa grant (I understand that there will be cost implications but was thinking in terms of time saved) but would be willing to hear from the forum members on their take on this thought.
> 
> Regards
> 
> OZM


A good chance。But,most of the waiting candidates have similar profile, remember!!

Unbalanced......
$$$$$$ not a good publication patent projects etc record
Or

The opposite but no $$$$$$$$$.


Anyone with both will obviously ( justa theory) will be ranked better than you.


Wait in there, Mate!


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi All,

While filing out the visa application. There is an option to select "Occupation name (ANZSCO)". What do we need to enter in this for Cyber Security? Also, does it matter if someone had a negative skills assessment in past from ACS? As I read that ACS skills assessment is not required.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filing out the visa application. There is an option to select "Occupation name (ANZSCO)". What do we need to enter in this for Cyber Security? Also, does it matter if someone had a negative skills assessment in past from ACS? As I read that ACS skills assessment is not required.


Negative skills assessment doesnt matter. However, if you mention it, it might matter. Eo dont mention it.


----------



## wali_u

riskyHao said:


> Congrats! The fastest offshore UID I have ever seen!


It was onshore!


----------



## raxataxa

If any of you guys have received a UID, please let us know. I am just trying to find out if the processing speed has expedited after the budget. Thanks.


----------



## zu897

Rate my profile readers,

Mining Sector - Submisson in the next 6 month.

BSc (Hons), MSc by research (top UK uni) - top grades in both bachelors and masters.

PhD part of a big academia-industrial collaboration, full scholarship+top up scholarship.

A number awards by international and Australian professional societies (with $$$ in grant). Strong recommendation letters,

3 publications +many conference presentation (in Australia and overseas) + couple of invited talks at reputable international and Australian universities.

The usual TA experience + couple other achievements.


----------



## sarcasm

zu897 said:


> Rate my profile readers,
> 
> Mining Sector - Submisson in the next 6 month.
> 
> BSc (Hons), MSc by research (top UK uni) - top grades in both bachelors and masters.
> 
> PhD part of a big academia-industrial collaboration, full scholarship+top up scholarship.
> 
> A number awards by international and Australian professional societies (with $$$ in grant). Strong recommendation letters,
> 
> 3 publications +many conference presentation (in Australia and overseas) + couple of invited talks at reputable international and Australian universities.
> 
> The usual TA experience + couple other achievements.


This is far from eligible. Try to win a few nobel prizes, go ahead and get elected as the president of US, found another Google while trying to land on the moon to see if you can catch the eyes of GTO if you are lucky.

Jokes aside, this is a pretty good profile. Don't let the heavy elitism in this thread turn you down. Good luck.


----------



## Nana689

OZM_2020 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> I am a new member and have couple of questions on the GTI program.
> 
> I am a public health professional with 40 publications and a PhD from Australia (2 years old), Presently offshore working in an academic university, Am I eligible and what are my chances.
> 
> I am also waiting for my 189 grant (applied in June 2019, last CO contact in Feb 2020), with the new changes in place it appears that the 189 grant for offshore visa will take ages. Do you think it is worth applying for GTI to fast track the visa grant (I understand that there will be cost implications but was thinking in terms of time saved) but would be willing to hear from the forum members on their take on this thought.
> 
> Regards
> 
> OZM


Is public health Medtech? I also have 2 publication related to cancer survival rate (epidemiology) but I don't think they are related to Medtech


----------



## gtisp2020

zu897 said:


> Rate my profile readers,
> 
> Mining Sector - Submisson in the next 6 month.
> 
> BSc (Hons), MSc by research (top UK uni) - top grades in both bachelors and masters.
> 
> PhD part of a big academia-industrial collaboration, full scholarship+top up scholarship.
> 
> A number awards by international and Australian professional societies (with $$$ in grant). Strong recommendation letters,
> 
> 3 publications +many conference presentation (in Australia and overseas) + couple of invited talks at reputable international and Australian universities.
> 
> The usual TA experience + couple other achievements.


Good profile for the student/recent graduate cohort considering your publications are in good journals and have reasonable citations.

One suggestion: try to engage in manuscript reviewing for good journals, this may be helpful for GTI and also for your future career.

Good luck!


----------



## zu897

sarcasm said:


> This is far from eligible. Try to win a few nobel prizes, go ahead and get elected as the president of US, found another Google while trying to land on the moon to see if you can catch the eyes of GTO if you are lucky.
> 
> Jokes aside, this is a pretty good profile. Don't let the heavy elitism in this thread turn you down. Good luck.


Thanks for the feedback, hoping for the best.


----------



## zu897

gtisp2020 said:


> Good profile for the student/recent graduate cohort considering your publications are in good journals and have reasonable citations.
> 
> One suggestion: try to engage in manuscript reviewing for good journals, this may be helpful for GTI and also for your future career.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I'll keep the suggestions in mind going ahead.


----------



## kundikoi

zu897 said:


> Rate my profile readers,
> 
> Mining Sector - Submisson in the next 6 month.
> 
> BSc (Hons), MSc by research (top UK uni) - top grades in both bachelors and masters.
> 
> PhD part of a big academia-industrial collaboration, full scholarship+top up scholarship.
> 
> A number awards by international and Australian professional societies (with $$$ in grant). Strong recommendation letters,
> 
> 3 publications +many conference presentation (in Australia and overseas) + couple of invited talks at reputable international and Australian universities.
> 
> The usual TA experience + couple other achievements.


it's an ok profile - definitely worth a shot, especially with the expansion, but having a plan B for the eventual PR pathway won't hurt either. 

Like @munene mentioned earlier, having scholarships aint too big of a deal onshore - so I would emphasise the truly int'l achievements, like honours at the top UK uni & such. Also don't forget the Tech part to go along with Mining - as seen previously, some MedTech applicants weren't successful on the account of the lack of "Tech" in their applications. 

A few other improvements, if you haven't filed the EOI yet, would be writing an article or giving an interview for the Uni paper prior to EOI and highlighting some specific leadership / community engagement activities to round out your profile :juggle:


----------



## Joe301

*Please rate my profile*

Space and advanced manufacturing Sector
Recent PhD from Australia
9 years of research experience
Onshore applicant
8 journal papers (7 first author) and 14 conferences
2 best presentation awards
Currently working as a postdoctoral researcher in Australian University
4 recommendation letters
Submitted EOI on 5th June but no response yet.

Please let me know the chances of getting the invitation.

Thanks


----------



## Hope333

zu897 said:


> Rate my profile readers,
> 
> Mining Sector - Submisson in the next 6 month.
> 
> BSc (Hons), MSc by research (top UK uni) - top grades in both bachelors and masters.
> 
> PhD part of a big academia-industrial collaboration, full scholarship+top up scholarship.
> 
> A number awards by international and Australian professional societies (with $$$ in grant). Strong recommendation letters,
> 
> 3 publications +many conference presentation (in Australia and overseas) + couple of invited talks at reputable international and Australian universities.
> 
> The usual TA experience + couple other achievements.


Yes, you are having a high chance. Just prepare for EOI now. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

Joe301 said:


> Space and advanced manufacturing Sector
> Recent PhD from Australia
> 9 years of research experience
> Onshore applicant
> 8 journal papers (7 first author) and 14 conferences
> 2 best presentation awards
> Currently working as a postdoctoral researcher in Australian University
> 4 recommendation letters
> Submitted EOI on 5th June but no response yet.
> 
> Please let me know the chances of getting the invitation.
> 
> Thanks


You have very strong profile. I am surprised that you have not received the invitation. Can you please let us know what about your research in advanced manufacturing? Thanks.


----------



## Joe301

Thanks for the reply,

I have been working on developing new composite materials for aerospace applications which involves nanotechnology and advanced manufacturing techniques. 
I did my masters (by research) in the same research area (published two Q1 high impact factor Journals and three conferences) in one one of the top Indian institutes (IIT Madras). We have received Three grants from Australia based on my PhD project. Not sure their priority.


----------



## gtisp2020

Joe301 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I have been working on developing new composite materials for aerospace applications which involves nanotechnology and advanced manufacturing techniques.
> I did my masters (by research) in the same research area (published two Q1 high impact factor Journals and three conferences) in one one of the top Indian institutes (IIT Madras). We have received Three grants from Australia based on my PhD project. Not sure their priority.


It's very clear. They are prioritizing people with high income (>153k/year) atm.


----------



## Hope333

Joe301 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I have been working on developing new composite materials for aerospace applications which involves nanotechnology and advanced manufacturing techniques.
> I did my masters (by research) in the same research area (published two Q1 high impact factor Journals and three conferences) in one one of the top Indian institutes (IIT Madras). We have received Three grants from Australia based on my PhD project. Not sure their priority.


I think you are in the waiting list. Your research is really in the Space and Advanced manufacturing. You should receive an invitation soon. Good luck.


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

Please rate my profile:

1. Recent PhD graduate within last 3 years.
2. Advanced manufacturing technology (Additive manufacturing and 3d printing technologies)
3. 19 articles published in high impact international journals (indexed in Scopus and ISI).
4. 14 conference papers published in international conferences(indexed in Scopus and ISI).
5. PhD scholarship awarded by Australian university. 
6. Tuition fee scholarship awarded by Australian university.
7. Full PhD scholarship awarded by my government. 
8. Full master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
9. Another master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
10. Master degree in advanced manufacturing technology (80%) from Australian university.
11. Master degree in mechanical engineering (product design and development) from Australian university with grade of 84%.
12. More than 1000 citations and h10- index of 17.
13. Two published book chapters by Elsevier.
14. Awarded Golden key international membership.

15 One of my published papers ranked as the highest cited paper by Web of Science in the field. This journal awarded me with money and certificate.

16.Has been recently appointed as Postdoctoral research fellow in Australian university from May 2019 to May 2021with total salary of $106k

17. Letter of support for GTI from my current job manager.

18. Letter of support for GTI from Australian university ( the university that I hot my PhD from) Vic chanceller in Manufacturing.

19. Australian citizen nominator who was my supervisor in PhD degree.

20. Invited as a reviewer by many international journals and conferences.

21. Invited as a reviewer for some book proposals.

I submitted my EOI on 08 July but not received anything.

Kind regards 
Omar


----------



## gtisp2020

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please rate my profile:
> 
> 1. Recent PhD graduate within last 3 years.
> 2. Advanced manufacturing technology (Additive manufacturing and 3d printing technologies)
> 3. 19 articles published in high impact international journals (indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 4. 14 conference papers published in international conferences(indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 5. PhD scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 6. Tuition fee scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 7. Full PhD scholarship awarded by my government.
> 8. Full master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 9. Another master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 10. Master degree in advanced manufacturing technology (80%) from Australian university.
> 11. Master degree in mechanical engineering (product design and development) from Australian university with grade of 84%.
> 12. More than 1000 citations and h10- index of 17.
> 13. Two published book chapters by Elsevier.
> 14. Awarded Golden key international membership.
> 
> 15 One of my published papers ranked as the highest cited paper by Web of Science in the field. This journal awarded me with money and certificate.
> 
> 16.Has been recently appointed as Postdoctoral research fellow in Australian university from May 2019 to May 2021with total salary of $106k
> 
> 17. Letter of support for GTI from my current job manager.
> 
> 18. Letter of support for GTI from Australian university ( the university that I hot my PhD from) Vic chanceller in Manufacturing.
> 
> 19. Australian citizen nominator who was my supervisor in PhD degree.
> 
> 20. Invited as a reviewer by many international journals and conferences.
> 
> 21. Invited as a reviewer for some book proposals.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08 July but not received anything.
> 
> Kind regards
> Omar


Good profile but if you go through the thread you can see that many people with similar profile (including me) have been waiting for months. They are definitely prioritizing high earners atm. But if they move into recent graduate cohort, I think you'll then have a very good chance (80-90%). :juggle:


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Good profile but if you go through the thread you can see that many people with similar profile (including me) have been waiting for months. They are definitely prioritizing high earners atm. But if they move into recent graduate cohort, I think you'll then have a very good chance (80-90%). :juggle:


spot on - same applies to @Joe310 and @FDM and anyone else pondering a write-up of their profile here asking to estimate chances :ranger:

good rule of thumb - if you have been waiting for >8 weeks, your chances are *not * overwhelmingly good (25-45%), but not terribly bad (0-25%) either - otherwise you woulda been rejected by now 



gtisp2020 said:


> It's very clear. They are prioritizing people with high income (>153k/year) atm.


they clearly *are *and _*always *_were though, it's not a recent or atm trend at all 



Hope333 said:


> Yes, you are having a high chance. Just prepare for EOI now. Good luck.


please don't mislead people like that - it does no good later down the line when they become frustrated waiting for months.


----------



## Hope333

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please rate my profile:
> 
> 1. Recent PhD graduate within last 3 years.
> 2. Advanced manufacturing technology (Additive manufacturing and 3d printing technologies)
> 3. 19 articles published in high impact international journals (indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 4. 14 conference papers published in international conferences(indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 5. PhD scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 6. Tuition fee scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 7. Full PhD scholarship awarded by my government.
> 8. Full master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 9. Another master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 10. Master degree in advanced manufacturing technology (80%) from Australian university.
> 11. Master degree in mechanical engineering (product design and development) from Australian university with grade of 84%.
> 12. More than 1000 citations and h10- index of 17.
> 13. Two published book chapters by Elsevier.
> 14. Awarded Golden key international membership.
> 
> 15 One of my published papers ranked as the highest cited paper by Web of Science in the field. This journal awarded me with money and certificate.
> 
> 16.Has been recently appointed as Postdoctoral research fellow in Australian university from May 2019 to May 2021with total salary of $106k
> 
> 17. Letter of support for GTI from my current job manager.
> 
> 18. Letter of support for GTI from Australian university ( the university that I hot my PhD from) Vic chanceller in Manufacturing.
> 
> 19. Australian citizen nominator who was my supervisor in PhD degree.
> 
> 20. Invited as a reviewer by many international journals and conferences.
> 
> 21. Invited as a reviewer for some book proposals.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08 July but not received anything.
> 
> Kind regards
> Omar


Your profile is amazing. So many achievement! Excellent. I am sure you will receive soon. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> spot on - same applies to @Joe310 and @FDM and anyone else pondering a write-up of their profile here asking to estimate chances :ranger:
> 
> good rule of thumb - if you have been waiting for >8 weeks, your chances are *not * overwhelmingly good (25-45%), but not terribly bad (0-25%) either - otherwise you woulda been rejected by now
> 
> 
> 
> they clearly *are *and _*always *_were though, it's not a recent or atm trend at all
> 
> 
> 
> please don't mislead people like that - it does no good later down the line when they become frustrated waiting for months.


Thanks for your advice. Yes, people here should prepare the best files for application. No guarantee 100% success. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## japesa

kundikoi said:


> spot on - same applies to @Joe310 and @FDM and anyone else pondering a write-up of their profile here asking to estimate chances :ranger:
> 
> good rule of thumb - if you have been waiting for >8 weeks, your chances are *not * overwhelmingly good (25-45%), but not terribly bad (0-25%) either - otherwise you woulda been rejected by now
> 
> 
> 
> they clearly *are *and _*always *_were though, it's not a recent or atm trend at all
> 
> 
> 
> please don't mislead people like that - it does no good later down the line when they become frustrated waiting for months.


Totally agree. I believe I am in the 25-45% chance.


----------



## vicki_7

japesa said:


> Totally agree. I believe I am in the 25-45% chance.


Would you mind sharing your profile? Thanks


----------



## small munene

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please rate my profile:
> 
> 1. Recent PhD graduate within last 3 years.
> 2. Advanced manufacturing technology (Additive manufacturing and 3d printing technologies)
> 3. 19 articles published in high impact international journals (indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 4. 14 conference papers published in international conferences(indexed in Scopus and ISI).
> 5. PhD scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 6. Tuition fee scholarship awarded by Australian university.
> 7. Full PhD scholarship awarded by my government.
> 8. Full master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 9. Another master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
> 10. Master degree in advanced manufacturing technology (80%) from Australian university.
> 11. Master degree in mechanical engineering (product design and development) from Australian university with grade of 84%.
> 12. More than 1000 citations and h10- index of 17.
> 13. Two published book chapters by Elsevier.
> 14. Awarded Golden key international membership.
> 
> 15 One of my published papers ranked as the highest cited paper by Web of Science in the field. This journal awarded me with money and certificate.
> 
> 16.Has been recently appointed as Postdoctoral research fellow in Australian university from May 2019 to May 2021with total salary of $106k
> 
> 17. Letter of support for GTI from my current job manager.
> 
> 18. Letter of support for GTI from Australian university ( the university that I hot my PhD from) Vic chanceller in Manufacturing.
> 
> 19. Australian citizen nominator who was my supervisor in PhD degree.
> 
> 20. Invited as a reviewer by many international journals and conferences.
> 
> 21. Invited as a reviewer for some book proposals.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 08 July but not received anything.
> 
> Kind regards
> Omar


Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses. 

You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship. 

Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.

Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!


Regards


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards


Sorry for asking, how is she going to prove to the CO that she will submit her Phd thesis within the next 6months since she's still in her 1st year PhD?


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking, how is she going to prove to the CO that she will submit her Phd thesis within the next 6months since she's still in her 1st year PhD?
Click to expand...

She finished masters by research a month back. No need to prove CO she will submit. She is taken as recent masters graduate.


----------



## Ocean123

@space and advanced manufacturing technology guys 



Impressive profiles. I have also applied on 12 June for EOI . Recent PhD, 4 publications and had worked in the state key lab for Autonomous systems . I am working on unmanned air vehicles and drones . I have also applied in space and advanced manufacturing. The technology I am developing could also be used in agriculture and mining sectors. 

Recent PhDs have a separate quota and have nothing to do with high income guys . I believe they are rejecting application of people who don’t meet the basic requirements of GTI . Then they will have a clear picture and with one click they would issue EOIs to some top 20% applicants using 20% quota of the respective head .


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards


Fantastic. It is really unusual for a master graduate with so many achievements. Especially with over 1000 citations. Well done!


----------



## zu897

small munene said:


> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards



My apologies, this is almost unreal, most Associate Professors (well qualified and with millions in funding by ARC+industry) at my university (Go8) would have less than 1000 citations. I understand citations vary from field to field, but that many citations...

I agree with other point being made re 'declogging' seen quite a few rejections from PhD applicants away from 6 month deadline who had all applied in June, early July. May be they clearing out, and will decide on the rest later, like most of the arguments here this is a mere speculations.


----------



## Nana689

I would like to ask that the mail from COs is private mailbox or government/ organization mailbox?


----------



## small munene

zu897 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this is almost unreal, most Associate Professors (well qualified and with millions in funding by ARC+industry) at my university (Go8) would have less than 1000 citations. I understand citations vary from field to field, but that many citations...
> 
> I agree with other point being made re 'declogging' seen quite a few rejections from PhD applicants away from 6 month deadline who had all applied in June, earJuly. May be they clearing out, and will decide on the rest later, like most of the arguments here this is a mere speculations.
Click to expand...

Advanced manufacturing. Advanced manufacturing is tougher.... as it entails Materials and methods to make them. Means chemistry etc. many people have very nice profiles even before PhD. But we will know when rejections come in. Thats what Australian govt wants..... 

Their technique now is to get as many people as possible to apply reason EOI is free. Once they have a pool, they rank them and finally reject. Means even good people will possibly see a rejection. I


----------



## small munene

Nana689 said:


> I would like to ask that the mail from COs is private mailbox or government/ organization mailbox?


Government


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good profile. This profile is relatively ok to land you a decent job in academia especially posdic fellowship. But it has a few weaknesses.
> 
> You over listed many local awards rather international. Eg my govt scholarship, Australian scholarship, Australian university scholarship.
> 
> Most people here have the same profile. Many universities in Australia recruit postdoc fellows of same caliber...... have they all applied for for GTI? Yes they are. So rate your chances.
> 
> Is this profile excellent? Yes, but if it was for masters student or undergrad or first year PhD. I have a person i know in her first year of PhD in Australian university has almost similar profile got invited i August within a week. The only thing she didn’t have is the 100K salary. But had Hindex 22 with over 1000 citations, 21 articles, 10 first author, cinferences, book chapter, many scholarships, more than this is she had many media mentions about her work!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic. It is really unusual for a master graduate with so many achievements. Especially with over 1000 citations. Well done!
Click to expand...

They actually want the unusual.


----------



## Ocean123

@small munene 
Advanced manufacturing do not mean chemistry etc. 

It is mechanical/mechatronics and industrial engineering. 

Advanced manufacturing technology, including: 
1 Machining and forming, 
2 Machine tools technology,
3 Materials joining,
4 Laser technology and applications, 
5 Micro and nano-fabrication,
6 Robotics, mechatronics and manufacturing automation ,
7 Precision engineering, inspection, measurement and metrology, 
8 Sustainable and green manufacturing ,
9 Additive manufacturing ,
10 Computer-integrated manufacturing systems ,
11 Application of evolutionary computing techniques in manufacturing operations ,
12 Manufacturing planning, optimization and simulation,
13 Smart Manufacturing,
14 Virtual Manufacturing.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Friends,
Anyone has any reference of a good Mara agent in Delhi, India to assist in filing visa application? Please DM me for any leads.


----------



## small munene

Ocean123 said:


> @small munene
> Advanced manufacturing do not mean chemistry etc.
> 
> It is mechanical/mechatronics and industrial engineering.
> 
> Advanced manufacturing technology, including:
> 1 Machining and forming,
> 2 Machine tools technology,
> 3 Materials joining,
> 4 Laser technology and applications,
> 5 Micro and nano-fabrication,
> 6 Robotics, mechatronics and manufacturing automation ,
> 7 Precision engineering, inspection, measurement and metrology,
> 8 Sustainable and green manufacturing ,
> 9 Additive manufacturing ,
> 10 Computer-integrated manufacturing systems ,
> 11 Application of evolutionary computing techniques in manufacturing operations ,
> 12 Manufacturing planning, optimization and simulation,
> 13 Smart Manufacturing,
> 14 Virtual Manufacturing.


Yeah l! Sure, thanks.


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Friends,
> Anyone has any reference of a good Mara agent in Delhi, India to assist in filing visa application? Please DM me for any leads.


Good and Delhi don’t go together
You can have only one
Go for an Australian based Mara agent if you want to have confidence 

Cheers


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Does UID get expire? 

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chigozie2040

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Does UID get expire?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


No, it doesn't but it's advised that you lodge your visa as soon as you get the UID.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Friends,
> Anyone has any reference of a good Mara agent in Delhi, India to assist in filing visa application? Please DM me for any leads.


Why would you need a MARA agent for Visa. You have done the dirty work arleady of getting UID. You can give me the job, and rest assured you will get the visa (kidding).


----------



## FDM

Why processing time for EOI is so long?
Anyone submitted EOI in July and got invitation?


----------



## raxataxa

FDM said:


> Why processing time for EOI is so long?
> Anyone submitted EOI in July and got invitation?


It is clear they are dealing with backlogs esp from June (that probably received the most number of EOIs). Plus, they seem to be prioritising FWIH of 153K/year. I applied in June (neither rejected/nor UID). I, like many others in this thread, wish to be informed about the fate of the EOI as soon as possible so that I can move on.


----------



## small munene

raxataxa said:


> FDM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why processing time for EOI is so long?
> Anyone submitted EOI in July and got invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear they are dealing with backlogs esp from June (that probably received the most number of EOIs). Plus, they seem to be prioritising FWIH of 153K/year. I applied in June (neither rejected/nor UID). I, like many others in this thread, wish to be informed about the fate of the EOI as soon as possible so that I can move on.
Click to expand...

Soon, you will. A friend from mining sector ..... rejected just now. Means UIDs and rejections are being sent


----------



## R243

What is his profile?


----------



## raxataxa

small munene said:


> Soon, you will. A friend from mining sector ..... rejected just now. Means UIDs and rejections are being sent


Any specific reason for the rejection?


----------



## rokaya

I applied on July 25th with no response yet.


----------



## riskyHao

*lodged EOI on 12 Oct.*

Hi folks,

My profile:
Income: base salary + tax + stipend +allowance = 270k Aud
PhD in geotechnics (almost 3 years old) in Europe
3 WoS Q2 1st authored articles + 10 intl. conf. papers with some oral presentations
IELTS: 7 (10 years old), PTE:78 
EA skill assessment in civil engineering 
4 patents in two different countries
my partner is a also PhD in Agtech with some good papers

my weakness is that my work experience is not strongly related to the mining sector, but the techniques I proposed could be solutions for the mining problems.

lodged my EOI on 12 Oct., finger crossed.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone, I just recieved my pre-grant. Just want to ask is there any any time frame to leave the country, i.e. have to leave the country within 28 days or so?


----------



## gtisp2020

riskyHao said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My profile:
> Income: base salary + tax + stipend +allowance = 270k Aud
> PhD in geotechnics (almost 3 years old) in Europe
> 3 WoS Q2 1st authored articles + 10 intl. conf. papers with some oral presentations
> IELTS: 7 (10 years old), PTE:78
> EA skill assessment in civil engineering
> 4 patents in two different countries
> my partner is a also PhD in Agtech with some good papers
> 
> my weakness is that my work experience is not strongly related to the mining sector, but the techniques I proposed could be solutions for the mining problems.
> 
> lodged my EOI on 12 Oct., finger crossed.


You should get a response within 2 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## NB

riskyHao said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My profile:
> Income: base salary + tax + stipend +allowance = 270k Aud
> PhD in geotechnics (almost 3 years old) in Europe
> 3 WoS Q2 1st authored articles + 10 intl. conf. papers with some oral presentations
> IELTS: 7 (10 years old), PTE:78
> EA skill assessment in civil engineering
> 4 patents in two different countries
> my partner is a also PhD in Agtech with some good papers
> 
> my weakness is that my work experience is not strongly related to the mining sector, but the techniques I proposed could be solutions for the mining problems.
> 
> lodged my EOI on 12 Oct., finger crossed.


If you don’t get the nomination, then it defeats the entire idea behind the scheme
No one deserves it more then you

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123

Hey guys, went through the last ten or so pages of the forum but haven't seen a similar profile, so what are your thoughts on mine. I lodged the eoi yesterday.

1) Innovative custom software is my sector (ie you dream up a software, i translate it into an actionable plan, have it developed for you and look at the monetization aspects of it)
2) I own and run 6 companies with a combined revenue of just above $2m pa
3) Personal income of $200k+ pa
4) I am 26yo
5) I am an approved software provider for Indigenous Business Australia (it's a government organisation)
6) I work with clients worldwide, from a dozen countries
7) My sponsor is an Au citizen individual, with 17 years exp in the industry (in fact one of the pioneers of the industry in Australia)
8) Academically, I did a bachelor of commerce from Australia 5 years ago and received 3 awards
9) I also have 2 high school diplomas from 2 countries and have skipped a year level in both back when i was 14-15 due to outstanding academic performance

Finally, my visa runs out in a month's time. 

Thoughts?


----------



## NB

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, went through the last ten or so pages of the forum but haven't seen a similar profile, so what are your thoughts on mine. I lodged the eoi yesterday.
> 
> 1) Innovative custom software is my sector (ie you dream up a software, i translate it into an actionable plan, have it developed for you and look at the monetization aspects of it)
> 2) I own and run 6 companies with a combined revenue of just above $2m pa
> 3) Personal income of $200k+ pa
> 4) I am 26yo
> 5) I am an approved software provider for Indigenous Business Australia (it's a government organisation)
> 6) I work with clients worldwide, from a dozen countries
> 7) My sponsor is an Au citizen individual, with 17 years exp in the industry (in fact one of the pioneers of the industry in Australia)
> 8) Academically, I did a bachelor of commerce from Australia 5 years ago and received 3 awards
> 9) I also have 2 high school diplomas from 2 countries and have skipped a year level in both back when i was 14-15 due to outstanding academic performance
> 
> Finally, my visa runs out in a month's time.
> 
> Thoughts?


Just a thought 
Why don’t you go through the business route as you have a $2m turnover ?

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

small munene said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> Anyone has any reference of a good Mara agent in Delhi, India to assist in filing visa application? Please DM me for any leads.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need a MARA agent for Visa. You have done the dirty work arleady of getting UID. You can give me the job, and rest assured you will get the visa (kidding).
Click to expand...

I'll need someone just to get answers of multiple queries such as-

ITR available only for 6 years out of 10
One of my organization 10 years back paid salary in cash with no form 16
Few other unique questions

Any idea if the mara agents who help on hourly basis will answer all the questions?
I can't find a single mara agent in India who has experience dealing with GTI.


----------



## AlexandraS123

NB said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, went through the last ten or so pages of the forum but haven't seen a similar profile, so what are your thoughts on mine. I lodged the eoi yesterday.
> 
> 1) Innovative custom software is my sector (ie you dream up a software, i translate it into an actionable plan, have it developed for you and look at the monetization aspects of it)
> 2) I own and run 6 companies with a combined revenue of just above $2m pa
> 3) Personal income of $200k+ pa
> 4) I am 26yo
> 5) I am an approved software provider for Indigenous Business Australia (it's a government organisation)
> 6) I work with clients worldwide, from a dozen countries
> 7) My sponsor is an Au citizen individual, with 17 years exp in the industry (in fact one of the pioneers of the industry in Australia)
> 8) Academically, I did a bachelor of commerce from Australia 5 years ago and received 3 awards
> 9) I also have 2 high school diplomas from 2 countries and have skipped a year level in both back when i was 14-15 due to outstanding academic performance
> 
> Finally, my visa runs out in a month's time.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought
> Why don’t you go through the business route as you have a $2m turnover ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

It’s across 6 businesses. No individual biz would be eligible as the largest individual revenue is $650k pa.


----------



## NB

AlexandraS123 said:


> It’s across 6 businesses. No individual biz would be eligible as the largest individual revenue is $650k pa.


You have left it too late
You could have thought of combining the business to meet the turnover threshold 
If your visa is not extended, you return to your home country ?

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123

I couldn't do it earlier as I needed all BAS statements lodged first to prove the turnover. The previous ones were not as good due to covid.

I have a bridging visa from my RSMS application appeal and also my partner can apply to renew his employer sponsored temp visa through his employer so I am not worried. I am also expecting to receive an outcome of my express entry application in the next few months so I am not worried overall, I have options.


----------



## kundikoi

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, I just recieved my pre-grant. Just want to ask is there any any time frame to leave the country, i.e. have to leave the country within 28 days or so?


no



AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, went through the last ten or so pages of the forum but haven't seen a similar profile, so what are your thoughts on mine. I lodged the eoi yesterday.
> 
> 
> 2) I own and run 6 companies with a combined revenue of just above $2m pa
> 3) Personal income of $200k+ pa


is the income also split across 6 companies? is *all *of it related to ICT?



AlexandraS123 said:


> Finally, my visa runs out in a month's time.


that was the most important part actually - purely logistically, applying for an EOI is too late and unadvisable at this stage, as prior applicants have been rejected on the basis of not having a substantive visa during evaluation. 

you may be eligible, but left it too late and will need to find a way to either extend your substantive visa onshore or apply offshore once you left the country.



riskyHao said:


> My profile:
> Income: base salary + tax + stipend +allowance = 270k Aud
> PhD in geotechnics (almost 3 years old) in Europe
> 3 WoS Q2 1st authored articles + 10 intl. conf. papers with some oral presentations
> IELTS: 7 (10 years old), PTE:78
> EA skill assessment in civil engineering
> 4 patents in two different countries
> my partner is a also PhD in Agtech with some good papers


strong profile and should breeze through, but keep in mind that FWHIT expressly excludes  super, stipends & allowances - minor detail in your case but might be useful for future applicants


----------



## AlexandraS123

kundikoi said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> is the income also split across 6 companies? is *all *of it related to ICT?
> 
> 
> 
> that was the most important part actually - purely logistically, applying for an EOI is too late and unadvisable at this stage, as prior applicants have been rejected on the basis of not having a substantive visa during evaluation.
> 
> you may be eligible, but left it too late and will need to find a way to either extend your substantive visa onshore or apply offshore once you left the country.


1) Personal income across multiple companies, yes. All related to ICT.
2) My partner will lodge his 482 renewal before our visa expires.


----------



## kundikoi

AlexandraS123 said:


> 1) Personal income across multiple companies, yes. All related to ICT.
> 2) My partner will lodge his 482 renewal before our visa expires.


alright - might be ok on the account of #2 depending on when they get to to your EOI (still a risky approach though - and definitely not recommended to anyone else), but #1 might cause headaches due to the splits, best to get your tax returns for the last few years together for the likely RFI (someone else here reported a request for the past 10 years earlier).


----------



## Mohammad1364

We received our 858 visa grant emails today.

Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
Onshore
Current Salary: AUD 141,000
•	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
•	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
•	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
•	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
•	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
•	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
•	Conducted several national and international workshops
•	Board Member of ISI Journal
•	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences


Timeline:
EOI: July 12
Request for Further Information: September 24
Response to Further information: September 28
UID: September 30
Application Submitted: October 7
S56 request: October 8 (Military Expemtion, Medical Test, Evidence of Functional English)
Medical Test: October 9
Medical Clearance: October 10
Response to S56: October 12
Visa granted: October 15


----------



## Manal2015

Congratulations... that’s a very impressive profile.


----------



## kundikoi

Mohammad1364 said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today.
> 
> Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
> Onshore
> Current Salary: AUD 141,000
> •	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
> •	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
> •	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
> •	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
> •	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
> •	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
> •	Conducted several national and international workshops
> •	Board Member of ISI Journal
> •	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences


congrats - this is without a doubt the most impressive academic profile I've seen to date on this thread :clap2::clap2::clap2: (and there were a ton )

separately - I think it also shows that the Dept is quite reasonable in evaluating the FWHIT compliance, especially when the applicants themselves are reasonable & forthcoming!


----------



## gtisp2020

Mohammad1364 said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today.
> 
> Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
> Onshore
> Current Salary: AUD 141,000
> •	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
> •	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
> •	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
> •	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
> •	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
> •	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
> •	Conducted several national and international workshops
> •	Board Member of ISI Journal
> •	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: July 12
> Request for Further Information: September 24
> Response to Further information: September 28
> UID: September 30
> Application Submitted: October 7
> S56 request: October 8 (Military Expemtion, Medical Test, Evidence of Functional English)
> Medical Test: October 9
> Medical Clearance: October 10
> Response to S56: October 12
> Visa granted: October 15


Impressive profile. Congratulations! :clap2:

A ray of hope for academicians.......


----------



## AlexandraS123

kundikoi said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Personal income across multiple companies, yes. All related to ICT.
> 2) My partner will lodge his 482 renewal before our visa expires.
> 
> 
> 
> alright - might be ok on the account of #2 depending on when they get to to your EOI (still a risky approach though - and definitely not recommended to anyone else), but #1 might cause headaches due to the splits, best to get your tax returns for the last few years together for the likely RFI (someone else here reported a request for the past 10 years earlier).
Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I guess now I just have to hope that they either get to it before my visa runs out or after I renew my current one! Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## raxataxa

Mohammad1364 said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today.
> 
> Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
> Onshore
> Current Salary: AUD 141,000
> •	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
> •	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
> •	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
> •	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
> •	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
> •	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
> •	Conducted several national and international workshops
> •	Board Member of ISI Journal
> •	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: July 12
> Request for Further Information: September 24
> Response to Further information: September 28
> UID: September 30
> Application Submitted: October 7
> S56 request: October 8 (Military Expemtion, Medical Test, Evidence of Functional English)
> Medical Test: October 9
> Medical Clearance: October 10
> Response to S56: October 12
> Visa granted: October 15


Well deserved. Congrats!


----------



## chigozie2040

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, I just recieved my pre-grant. Just want to ask is there any any time frame to leave the country, i.e. have to leave the country within 28 days or so?



Please when did you lodge your visa and submit the final requested s56 document? I have been waiting for visa grant for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## japesa

Congratulations!


----------



## jet_set_go

Mohammad1364 said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today.
> 
> Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
> Onshore
> Current Salary: AUD 141,000
> •	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
> •	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
> •	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
> •	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
> •	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
> •	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
> •	Conducted several national and international workshops
> •	Board Member of ISI Journal
> •	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: July 12
> Request for Further Information: September 24
> Response to Further information: September 28
> UID: September 30
> Application Submitted: October 7
> S56 request: October 8 (Military Expemtion, Medical Test, Evidence of Functional English)
> Medical Test: October 9
> Medical Clearance: October 10
> Response to S56: October 12
> Visa granted: October 15


Congratulations!!


----------



## tahahmady

Dear friends
Having a knowledge lawyer can increase the chance? Because my lawyer say that he can write an strong motivation letter and ect. 
Thank you all


----------



## kundikoi

tahahmady said:


> Dear friends
> Having a knowledge lawyer can increase the chance? Because my lawyer say that he can write an strong motivation letter and ect.
> Thank you all


it can - but only marginally and for applicants who are somewhat borderline. 

a professionally-written letter still won't overcome your rather low salary and other apparent gaps, so I'm not sure why anyone would wanna waste the lawyer fees that way :confused2:


----------



## tahahmady

I want to write a strong motivation letter. Any advice or help will be appreciated


----------



## Hope333

Mohammad1364 said:


> We received our 858 visa grant emails today.
> 
> Sector: Energy & Mining Tech
> Onshore
> Current Salary: AUD 141,000
> •	Rising Star, Australia’s Top 40 Researchers who are less than 10 years into their research career, The Australian
> •	Published 95 articles (26 articles ranked A*/A in 2019 Australian Business Deans Council (ABDC) list and 42 ranked Q1 in Scimago)
> •	Received several international, national, and university level academic awards for Research Excellence
> •	My overall h-index is 28 and my papers have been cited for more than 2100 times
> •	Supervised 31 postgraduate students
> •	Chairman and examiner of postgraduate Thesis
> •	Conducted several national and international workshops
> •	Board Member of ISI Journal
> •	Board Member and Chair of several International Conferences
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI: July 12
> Request for Further Information: September 24
> Response to Further information: September 28
> UID: September 30
> Application Submitted: October 7
> S56 request: October 8 (Military Expemtion, Medical Test, Evidence of Functional English)
> Medical Test: October 9
> Medical Clearance: October 10
> Response to S56: October 12
> Visa granted: October 15


Congratulations. Amazing profile in research.


----------



## nitinsy

Need help for s56.

I just got a request for additional information.

1) Health examinations for all 3 applicants
2) Birth certificate of my child

I have now attached #2 in "Other Documents". Is that sufficient or any other follow up is required?

For health examinations, I had already added HAP ID (from previous application) and it is reflecting in my 124 application - in the health assessment section. Health examination was done last month so it should still be valid.

How do I respond to this request? Any idea? There is no email provided to send email response.


----------



## NB

nitinsy said:


> Need help for s56.
> 
> I just got a request for additional information.
> 
> 1) Health examinations for all 3 applicants
> 2) Birth certificate of my child
> 
> I have now attached #2 in "Other Documents". Is that sufficient or any other follow up is required?
> 
> For health examinations, I had already added HAP ID (from previous application) and it is reflecting in my 124 application - in the health assessment section. Health examination was done last month so it should still be valid.
> 
> How do I respond to this request? Any idea? There is no email provided to send email response.


You can just use the reply button in the email
You can also send it to [email protected]

Has the CO generated fresh hap ids for all applicants?

Cheers


----------



## nitinsy

NB said:


> You can just use the reply button in the email
> You can also send it to [email protected]
> 
> Has the CO generated fresh hap ids for all applicants?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the quick reply.

1) For birth certificate, I realized later that we have to upload documents and click on "I have provided documents" button. I have done that now
2) For health examination, it is marked as "Completed" in the s56 request. Also, a small note at the bottom says "No action required if it is marked completed". It might just be a process thing that they have to request health examination and it automatically gets marked complete.

So, looks like we are good for now.

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Hey nitinsy

When did you lodge your 124 visa application? After how many days did you get the s56 request?


----------



## nitinsy

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Hey nitinsy
> 
> When did you lodge your 124 visa application? After how many days did you get the s56 request?


Lodged today at 7:13am got s56 at 10:51am. They are really processing these at priority.


----------



## ChaloSabAUS

Hi Nitinsy,

Health s56 is always generated in few mins as it’s mandatory.


----------



## Gadget Guru

tahahmady said:


> I want to write a strong motivation letter. Any advice or help will be appreciated


Hire a superior English lecturer or elite teacher that will solve your purpose at a fraction of cost.


----------



## newmember24

Hello everyone, 
I sent my EOI on July 7th when I was on-shore (I hold a postgrad student visa) but I have recently relocated back to my home country. My visa is still active but I am now "off-shore". 
Would you recommend sending a new EOI? 
Thanks!


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

nitinsy said:


> Lodged today at 7:13am got s56 at 10:51am. They are really processing these at priority.


Now that you have replied, I think your application would be decision-ready and you should hear back about your grant in 2-3 weeks going by the trend in the last month here.


----------



## negi

Hey Guys!

I'm posting this on behalf of my sister. She is planning to submit her EOI for GTI and is having a hard time finding a nominator from Australia. She is offshore and does not know many reputed people from her own field who are located in Aus and can nominate her.
She approached a few MARA agents and they are demanding a huge fee (Around $11000-15000) for processing her GTI application and getting her a nominator and filing her visa. Is there a way she can get a nominator without taking an agent's assistance (unless of course that's the only option she has). 

Posting her profile below in case someone knows or is from the same field and can help us in finding a nominator or may be give us a link to an organization who does give nomination at a fee, then it will be a great help. Thanks! 

*Profile:*

Immunologist with 8 years of Research Experience
-Currently located in Ireland
-Ph.D Microbiology, AIIMS Delhi, India
-4 years Post Doctoral Research experience (Sweden & Ireland)
-23 International publications
-3 Research Grants
-15 International Awards
-Editorial Board Member & Reviewer in several reputed journals
-Supervised many Masters and Ph.D students


----------



## small munene

negi said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm posting this on behalf of my sister. She is planning to submit her EOI for GTI and is having a hard time finding a nominator from Australia. She is offshore and do not know much reputed people from her own field who are located in Aus and can nominate her.
> She approached a few MARA agents and they are demanding a huge fee (Around $11000-15000) for processing her GTI application and getting her a nominator and filing her visa. Is there a way she can get a nominator without taking an agent's assistance (unless of course that's the only option she has).
> 
> Posting her profile below in case someone knows or is from the same field and can help us in finding a nominator or may be give us a link to an organization who does give nomination at a fee, then it will be a great help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Profile:*
> 
> Immunologist with 8 years of Research Experience
> -Currently located in Ireland
> -Ph.D Microbiology, AIIMS Delhi, India
> -4 years Post Doctoral Research experience (Sweden & Ireland)
> -23 International publications
> -3 Research Grants
> -15 International Awards
> -Editorial Board Member & Reviewer in several reputed journals
> -Supervised many Masters and Ph.D students


She can ask her contacts who have contacts in Australia. Academia is very much connected. Iam assuming she is not asking enough. I reckon the dean of her department in ireland knows someone in Australia or someone who knows someone there. <*SNIP*>


----------



## small munene

newmember24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I sent my EOI on July 7th when I was on-shore (I hold a postgrad student visa) but I have recently relocated back to my home country. My visa is still active but I am now "off-shore".
> Would you recommend sending a new EOI?
> Thanks!


Its EOI, no need to get worried. No need to change anything. Only at visa stage should you get more worried of making such decisions.


----------



## small munene

nitinsy said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can just use the reply button in the email
> You can also send it to [email protected]
> 
> Has the CO generated fresh hap ids for all applicants?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NB for the quick reply.
> 
> 1) For birth certificate, I realized later that we have to upload documents and click on "I have provided documents" button. I have done that now
> 2) For health examination, it is marked as "Completed" in the s56 request. Also, a small note at the bottom says "No action required if it is marked completed". It might just be a process thing that they have to request health examination and it automatically gets marked complete.
> 
> So, looks like we are good for now.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin
Click to expand...

What NB supplied is not for GTI. All GTI emails strt with [email protected] 

Just to mention, if you read your email very well, they have instructions on what to exactly do when providing requested docs. Glad u saw it finally.

Goodluck. Mate


----------



## nitinsy

small munene said:


> What NB supplied is not for GTI. All GTI emails strt with [email protected]
> 
> Just to mention, if you read your email very well, they have instructions on what to exactly do when providing requested docs. Glad u saw it finally.
> 
> Goodluck. Mate


Thats right. On first glance I wasn't sure but then reading through carefully got my answers.

Thanks much
Nitin


----------



## newmember24

small munene said:


> Its EOI, no need to get worried. No need to change anything. Only at visa stage should you get more worried of making such decisions.


Thanks! So does that mean I will be processed as off-shore right?


----------



## small munene

newmember24 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its EOI, no need to get worried. No need to change anything. Only at visa stage should you get more worried of making such decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! So does that mean I will be processed as off-shore right?
Click to expand...

EOI is quality-based not location-based. As long as your profile fits you will get UID. Visas u then select 124 or 858


----------



## ahmed1980

Hi all, I am on my second year PhD and got my master more than 3 years. Could i be able to apply?


----------



## small munene

ahmed1980 said:


> Hi all, I am on my second year PhD and got my master more than 3 years. Could i be able to apply?


Yes! Why not?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi everyone,

Do we need to mention all rental addresses too while filing out application on immi portal? 
There were multiple address changes and can I just show last permanent address and current one or both states where I stayed?


----------



## ahmed1980

small munene said:


> ahmed1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am on my second year PhD and got my master more than 3 years. Could i be able to apply?
Click to expand...


----------



## ahmed1980

Because of the condition of recent graduate of master or PhD . I am asking if any one has similar situation?


----------



## rakeshc19

Hi, Can anyone tell me how are people reaching out to case officer? I received my UID through the generic email id. After lodging my application I got s56 email again from an automated system which said do not respond to that email. In the attachment it had just the first name of a person (probably the case officer) with a position number. I read messages of people that they reached out to case officers and curious to know how they did.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do we need to mention all rental addresses too while filing out application on immi portal?
> There were multiple address changes and can I just show last permanent address and current one or both states where I stayed?


Yes you need to


----------



## small munene

ahmed1980 said:


> Because of the condition of recent graduate of master or PhD . I am asking if any one has similar situation?


Thats not recent anymore. FYI.


----------



## small munene

rakeshc19 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me how are people reaching out to case officer? I received my UID through the generic email id. After lodging my application I got s56 email again from an automated system which said do not respond to that email. In the attachment it had just the first name of a person (probably the case officer) with a position number. I read messages of people that they reached out to case officers and curious to know how they did.



Read all contents of your email well and word by word. All your answers will be there. By all contents i mean even the attachments


----------



## gtisp2020

ahmed1980 said:


> Hi all, I am on my second year PhD and got my master more than 3 years. Could i be able to apply?


Yes, you can. But I think you will not be considered as recent graduate because your Master is more than 3 years old and you are not in final semester of your PhD. So you possibly need show a high salary (>153k/year) to become eligible.


----------



## rakeshc19

Thanks. I did read the emails and attachments. I couldn't find anything apart from providing additional information or change in circumstances. Not sure if I missed anything else.

I have provided all the required documents and now the medical examinations are also completed and uploaded few days back. Although the notification should have already been sent out to case officer, I read in some of the threads that people reached out to CO updating their completion status. So exploring that option and the best way to reach out. Let me know if I still missed something. Happy to be corrected.


----------



## ahmed124

Hi All,

Just wanted to know why there are two ways provided to file the GTI application after receiving a UID.
The UID email says you can file your Visa application via ImmiAccount while there is another way to file the Visa application from the Site where we file EOI.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form[/url] (select option2 in the form)

Any idea why there are two options and which one is preferred ?


----------



## Sanykris

Hi all!

Does engineers Australia act as a nominator similar to ACS for global talent visa?


----------



## small munene

rakeshc19 said:


> Thanks. I did read the emails and attachments. I couldn't find anything apart from providing additional information or change in circumstances. Not sure if I missed anything else.
> 
> I have provided all the required documents and now the medical examinations are also completed and uploaded few days back. Although the notification should have already been sent out to case officer, I read in some of the threads that people reached out to CO updating their completion status. So exploring that option and the best way to reach out. Let me know if I still missed something. Happy to be corrected.


Once you upload all docs, you need to press submit all requested documents in immi. That’s all. You can also email CO on the S56 tequest email as a reply mentioning the position number, name and file ID as per instructions in the email.


----------



## small munene

ahmed124 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know why there are two ways provided to file the GTI application after receiving a UID.
> The UID email says you can file your Visa application via ImmiAccount while there is another way to file the Visa application from the Site where we file EOI.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form[/url] (select option2 in the form)
> 
> Any idea why there are two options and which one is preferred ?


Immi account is preferred (according to me). As Immi has all my info arleady. And i can monitor status changes


----------



## small munene

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Does engineers Australia act as a nominator similar to ACS for global talent visa?


Possibly, but havent heard or seen anyone on this platform use them.


----------



## ahmed124

Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after it’s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldn’t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files 
I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rakeshc19

ahmed124 said:


> Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
> Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after itâ€™️s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldnâ€™️t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I remember similar error. Try printing the form in PDF and upload again. I guess e-signature creates this problem.


----------



## vicki_7

ahmed124 said:


> Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
> Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after it’s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldn’t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files
> I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You received UID already? That was SUPER QUICK!

Congrats


----------



## Gadget Guru

ahmed124 said:


> Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
> Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after itâ€™️s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldnâ€™️t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files
> I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Just print as PDF and upload which will remove encryption.
Where is the option to upload form 1000 in immi portal?


----------



## small munene

ahmed124 said:


> Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
> Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after itâ€™️s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldnâ€™️t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files
> I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Remove security in smallpdf.com.


----------



## Sunbae

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Does engineers Australia act as a nominator similar to ACS for global talent visa?


Yes, you can try contacting them. I have a feeling that they will try to help you out if you are a member of Engineers Australia.


----------



## small munene

Sunbae said:


> Sanykris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Does engineers Australia act as a nominator similar to ACS for global talent visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can try contacting them. I have a feeling that they will try to help you out if you are a member of Engineers Australia.
Click to expand...

Probably with a fee $$$$$


----------



## Yenaro

ahmed124 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know why there are two ways provided to file the GTI application after receiving a UID.
> The UID email says you can file your Visa application via ImmiAccount while there is another way to file the Visa application from the Site where we file EOI.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form[/url] (select option2 in the form)
> 
> Any idea why there are two options and which one is preferred ?


Hi Ahmed, would you mind to share your profile?


----------



## Bayleaf

*Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (Number of decision)*

Within 14 days (1447)
Between 14 days and 1 month (1058)
Between 1 month and 3 months (1027)
Greater than 3 months (198)

Grand Total (3730)

Source: 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF

------------------------------​
198 Seriously?!


----------



## Manal2015

It doesn’t tell about people still waiting for more than 3 months including me


----------



## Yenaro

Bayleaf said:


> *Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (Number of decision)*
> 
> Within 14 days (1447)
> Between 14 days and 1 month (1058)
> Between 1 month and 3 months (1027)
> Greater than 3 months (198)
> 
> Grand Total (3730)
> 
> Source:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF
> 
> ------------------------------​
> 198 Seriously?!


Soon once they start to invite people again according to allocated budget of 20-21
The "*Greater than 3 months*" category will be the largest one!

Most invitations at the moments are in the favor of people who are above $153,600 !


----------



## nitinsy

Hi All,
I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.

I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.

My timeline:
3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
5th Oct - Filed EOI
12th Oct - Got UID
15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
16-Oct - Granted

I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.

My profile is on page 324 of this thread.

Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.

Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
Nitin


----------



## gtisp2020

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


Congratulations!


----------



## Gadget Guru

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


Congrats Nitin, that was supersonic 👍


----------



## jet_set_go

gtisp2020 said:


> nitinsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Wow, that's super quick. Congratulations!


----------



## negi

small munene said:


> She can ask her contacts who have contacts in Australia. Academia is very much connected. Iam assuming she is not asking enough. I reckon the dean of her department in ireland knows someone in Australia or someone who knows someone there. <*SNIP*>


Hi Munene,

Yes, she is reaching out to people from her connections but haven't had a positive response yet. Seems like people are reluctant to be a nominator when they are not directly connected to the applicant. Anyway, she is trying hard, hopefully she does get a nominator. This is the only thing stopping her from submitting the EOI. 
Thanks for your response


----------



## raxataxa

ahmed124 said:


> Curious to know how are people uploading the Nominator form 1000.
> Do we need to printout the nominator form 1000 then scan and upload ? I was trying to upload the form as is after it’s filled and signed by the nominator and the ImmiAccount online wouldn’t accept it and shows error : The file is encrypted, the site doesnot accept encrypted files
> I downloaded another form 1000 (blank) and checked the properties and it comes encrypted
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


May be try opening on Foxit pdf reader? and then reattach?


----------



## raxataxa

Bayleaf said:


> *Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (Number of decision)*
> 
> Within 14 days (1447)
> Between 14 days and 1 month (1058)
> Between 1 month and 3 months (1027)
> Greater than 3 months (198)
> 
> Grand Total (3730)
> 
> Source:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF
> 
> ------------------------------​
> 198 Seriously?!


Must be like 5000.


----------



## raxataxa

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


One of the quickest. Congrats.
I see a good chance for guys working in programming as they are more likely to meet FWIH of ~153k/year. For novice academics/academic researchers like me, it is almost impossible.
Lets see what the budget thing does.


----------



## Manal2015

This waiting game is so stressful.


----------



## Yenaro

raxataxa said:


> One of the quickest. Congrats.
> I see a good chance for guys working in programming as they are more likely to meet FWIH of ~153k/year. For novice academics/academic researchers like me, it is almost impossible.
> 
> Lets see what the budget thing does.



Congrats nitinsy well deserved. 

Agree but senior after years of various experiences + working on large projects that have a lot $$$$ which confirms why their salaries are high. . .

Tbh, if R&D is advanced here in Aus you will see more researchers getting paid above the FWIH $$$$


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


This is amazing! Congrats! Shows that they are giving grants quickly for the right candidate! Now you can sit back and celebrate this:


----------



## gtisp2020

Bayleaf said:


> *Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (Number of decision)*
> 
> Within 14 days (1447)
> Between 14 days and 1 month (1058)
> Between 1 month and 3 months (1027)
> Greater than 3 months (198)
> 
> Grand Total (3730)
> 
> Source:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF
> 
> ------------------------------​
> 198 Seriously?!


One thing is clear that the dept will not be able to fill 15000 places for 20-21 (they don't have any obligation though) with current speed in UID issuance (98 in August, 30 in September, I guess 20-30 in October so far). There will be a spike in UID issuance for sure. But the question is when? :ranger:


----------



## AlexandraS123

gtisp2020 said:


> One thing is clear that the dept will not be able to fill 15000 places for 20-21 (they don't have any obligation though) with current speed in UID issuance (98 in August, 30 in September, I guess 20-30 in October so far). There will be a spike in UID issuance for sure. But the question is when? :ranger:


How do you know how many UIDs have been issued on a month by month basis?


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> How do you know how many UIDs have been issued on a month by month basis?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF

(page 3)


----------



## AlexandraS123

gtisp2020 said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF
> 
> (page 2)


Oh I see, of course! Can't believe it didn't cross my mind to look at it that way


----------



## kayan

New to explore this option. So nominator for 124, I am thinking of an Australian who happens to be my manager as well. But we both are not in Australia at the moment. Is that okay for nomination.


----------



## cidc

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


Congratulations! Please could you share how you went about obtaining a nomination? Did you go via ACS? If yes, what was the experience like?


----------



## AlexandraS123

kayan said:


> New to explore this option. So nominator for 124, I am thinking of an Australian who happens to be my manager as well. But we both are not in Australia at the moment. Is that okay for nomination.


The location of the nominator is of no relevance


----------



## kayan

How does the ACS nomination work? The first step should be the "Global talent contact form" submission from DHA website where they provide an UID. That form asks for a nominator (which is potentially ACS right in absence of any other nominator). Now, in ACS information sheet for GTI, they mention ACS is only relevant at later stage and not while submitting the first form. I am little confused. Is there anyone taken the ACS route?


----------



## AlexandraS123

kayan said:


> How does the ACS nomination work? The first step should be the "Global talent contact form" submission from DHA website where they provide an UID. That form asks for a nominator (which is potentially ACS right in absence of any other nominator). Now, in ACS information sheet for GTI, they mention ACS is only relevant at later stage and not while submitting the first form. I am little confused. Is there anyone taken the ACS route?


It's an interesting one, and I guess it comes down to whether you need to submit the nominator form at the EOI stage or only once you get to immi stage. Although it wasn't explicitly requested I submitted form 1000 in my EOI. It won't hurt if they don't need it but not having it would be a deal breaker if they did.

Now, since there doesn't seem to be a hard requirement to submit the form at the EOI stage, just mention ACS but don't worry about the form until you are invited.

ACS has a PDF sheet on how does their nomination work. A small disclaimer: they don't guarantee they will nominate you. They are saying they will look at your resume and decide whether you are suitable.

Google ACS Information Sheet - GTI Overview.pdf


----------



## nitinsy

cidc said:


> Congratulations! Please could you share how you went about obtaining a nomination? Did you go via ACS? If yes, what was the experience like?


I got it from another friend (PR holder). Not globally recognized, but good experience and added two reference letters for him as well.

For ACS, you can email them your documents and ask them to give sort of pre-approval before requesting nomination. In my case, they also gave pre-approval but I did not use that route since I already got my friends nomination.

You can send mail to [email protected] and ask them to review your documents and let you know whether they can nominate or not.


----------



## nitinsy

kayan said:


> New to explore this option. So nominator for 124, I am thinking of an Australian who happens to be my manager as well. But we both are not in Australia at the moment. Is that okay for nomination.


Nominator has to be citizen or PR holder of Australia. It doesn't matter if they are onshore or offshore.


----------



## nitinsy

kayan said:


> How does the ACS nomination work? The first step should be the "Global talent contact form" submission from DHA website where they provide an UID. That form asks for a nominator (which is potentially ACS right in absence of any other nominator). Now, in ACS information sheet for GTI, they mention ACS is only relevant at later stage and not while submitting the first form. I am little confused. Is there anyone taken the ACS route?


I wrote to ACS before getting UID. They still checked my docs and told me they can nominate. For requesting final nomination letter you need UID.


----------



## kayan

nitinsy said:


> I wrote to ACS before getting UID. They still checked my docs and told me they can nominate. For requesting final nomination letter you need UID.


I get it. This part is chaotic. So basically ACS is waiting for a green signal from DHA's end.


----------



## nitinsy

kayan said:


> I get it. This part is chaotic. So basically ACS is waiting for a green signal from DHA's end.


Yes, that is true. In terms of timelines, ACS will take 2 weeks for pre-approval and 2weeks for final nomination. So total 4 weeks. I didn't want to wait that long


----------



## kayan

nitinsy said:


> Yes, that is true. In terms of timelines, ACS will take 2 weeks for pre-approval and 2weeks for final nomination. So total 4 weeks. I didn't want to wait that long


May I know what kind of documents you had provided to ACS as a proof for "international recognition"? I think that's the only key for this Visa in terms of difficulty.


----------



## bill.sa

*Hi Guys

I have a question?
How to find a Nominator in engineering (Energy sector)?
*


----------



## computervisionguy

Hi everyone, 

Firstly, a little bit about my background, 
+ recent PhD graduate in Computer Science, 
+ offshore, 
+ a pretty strong publication record 
+ current salary is about 100,000 AUD. 

For this question in the Global Talent Contact form, "Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?"
Should I answer "YES" and try to explain how I could reach to that threshold. Even though it is quite difficult to make it convincing. 
Or I just simply answer "NO" and rely on my publication record.

I am aware that they do not require to have both high salary and highly performing PhD or master.
* I just want to know which way is better.*

Thank you


----------



## computervisionguy

Hi everyone,

Firstly, a little bit about my background,
+ recent PhD graduate in Computer Science,
+ offshore,
+ a pretty strong publication record
+ current salary is about 100,000 AUD.
+ *I am going to seek nomination from ACS*.

For this question in the Global Talent Contact form, "Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?"
Should I answer "YES" and try to explain how I could reach to that threshold. Even though it is quite difficult to make it convincing.
Or I just simply answer "NO" and rely on my publication record.

I am aware that they do not require to have both high salary and highly performing PhD or master.
*I just want to know which way is better.*

Thank you


----------



## AlexandraS123

computervisionguy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, a little bit about my background,
> + recent PhD graduate in Computer Science,
> + offshore,
> + a pretty strong publication record
> + current salary is about 100,000 AUD.
> 
> For this question in the Global Talent Contact form, "Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?"
> Should I answer "YES" and try to explain how I could reach to that threshold. Even though it is quite difficult to make it convincing.
> Or I just simply answer "NO" and rely on my publication record.
> 
> I am aware that they do not require to have both high salary and highly performing PhD or master.
> * I just want to know which way is better.*
> 
> Thank you


I'd say defo reply that yes you can reach the threshold because it's one of the key aims of the program, to attract people who can earn at that level.

For the proof, I would look at current or recent job ads requiring your skillset.

You said you are offshore - where? Where does 100k salary in your country sit compared to AU salaries? Although a minor line of argument in my opinion, because what really matters is what you can score in AU, I would still point our how 100k is exceptional compared to other people (give examples, government stats of salaries...)


----------



## MrNe

Guys, just got email from CO asking for further information.

I was only asked to provide referral letter from the lab manager, where I mentioned in my CV that I am involved in two top research organization supported projects.

Hope this is a positive news and will hear something on next Monday.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## computervisionguy

AlexandraS123 said:


> I'd say defo reply that yes you can reach the threshold because it's one of the key aims of the program, to attract people who can earn at that level.
> 
> For the proof, I would look at current or recent job ads requiring your skillset.
> 
> You said you are offshore - where? Where does 100k salary in your country sit compared to AU salaries? Although a minor line of argument in my opinion, because what really matters is what you can score in AU, I would still point our how 100k is exceptional compared to other people (give examples, government stats of salaries...)


I am currently working in Singapore. Salaries in Singapore are pretty comparable to those in Australia.
For the job ads, I have tried to look for a few ones, but they do not clearly mention the salary range or salary range is very wide, e.g., 100k - 150k and/or does not reach 153k. Are they still applicable?


----------



## gtisp2020

MrNe said:


> Guys, just got email from CO asking for further information.
> 
> I was only asked to provide referral letter from the lab manager, where I mentioned in my CV that I am involved in two top research organization supported projects.
> 
> Hope this is a positive news and will hear something on next Monday.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Good news indeed!

Could you please share your profile and EOI submission date?


----------



## Adv9871

Following


----------



## AlexandraS123

computervisionguy said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say defo reply that yes you can reach the threshold because it's one of the key aims of the program, to attract people who can earn at that level.
> 
> For the proof, I would look at current or recent job ads requiring your skillset.
> 
> You said you are offshore - where? Where does 100k salary in your country sit compared to AU salaries? Although a minor line of argument in my opinion, because what really matters is what you can score in AU, I would still point our how 100k is exceptional compared to other people (give examples, government stats of salaries...)
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently working in Singapore. Salaries in Singapore are pretty comparable to those in Australia.
> For the job ads, I have tried to look for a few ones, but they do not clearly mention the salary range or salary range is very wide, e.g., 100k - 150k and/or does not reach 153k. Are they still applicable?
Click to expand...

Mmmm maybe try contacting a few recruitment agencies and try to find out whether any similar jobs would attract $160k excluding superannuation and try to get that in writing. In sydney salaries are the highest so it probably would be the best place to look for such corroboration. 

I wouldn’t submit anything showing the range of $100-150k because it kind of proves $160k is out of reach


----------



## computervisionguy

AlexandraS123 said:


> Mmmm maybe try contacting a few recruitment agencies and try to find out whether any similar jobs would attract $160k excluding superannuation and try to get that in writing. In sydney salaries are the highest so it probably would be the best place to look for such corroboration.
> 
> I wouldn’t submit anything showing the range of $100-150k because it kind of proves $160k is out of reach


Thanks.
How about a job with salary range 120-160k?


----------



## Adv9871

AlexExpat said:


> I have been following this thread for quite some time and congratulations to all those who made it. But it seems like GTI should be called a Phd visa  I dont remember seeing anyone with a Masters degree get through. Starting to think I dont stand a chance....
> 
> My profile:
> Offshore candidate
> Masters in 2013 from US with 3.75/4.0 GPA
> 14 years experience in IT
> 1 award and few articles (Medium)
> Current salary meets salary threshold
> Current position: Cloud Architect
> EOI submitted 19 July


Hi,

I am curious to know, finally how it all went with you?


----------



## AlexandraS123

computervisionguy said:


> AlexandraS123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm maybe try contacting a few recruitment agencies and try to find out whether any similar jobs would attract $160k excluding superannuation and try to get that in writing. In sydney salaries are the highest so it probably would be the best place to look for such corroboration.
> 
> I wouldn’t submit anything showing the range of $100-150k because it kind of proves $160k is out of reach
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> How about a job with salary range 120-160k?
Click to expand...

I guess so, if you can argue that you are the very top candidate for such job, meeting all selection criteria and beyond, to justify being paid the top dollar


----------



## kundikoi

advNB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am curious to know, finally how it all went with you?


use the search button mate, he got it rather quickly also



advNB said:


> 1. Would i get the benefit that even though I am not on technology side, but i work in Medtech Sector.
> 2. From the Profile what do you feel for my international recognition and achievements to make a point for distinguisged talent.
> 3. Is it necessary to have papers and articles published to prove the expertise or distinguished talent factor?
> 4. All my education and work has always been in ENglish, do i still need to submit IELTS score to satisfy the functional English
> requirement.
> 
> Speacial contact request from those:
> 1. Who work in the listed 7 focus sector but not on teh technology side? Specially if you are in legal / finance / regulatiry side.
> 2. Those who went through the process all on their own and did not hire any MARA agent or Lawyer to file. I need inspiration and learning from your experience.
> 
> you can contact me off the forum also - ronieveer at gmail


1. yes
2. sorta
3. definitely not
4. it depends

2. ~95% of applicants here did not hire any agents or lawyers - take some time to carefully read through the whole thread, it's pretty inspirational in and of itself.


----------



## nitinsy

kayan said:


> May I know what kind of documents you had provided to ACS as a proof for "international recognition"? I think that's the only key for this Visa in terms of difficulty.


Same as the ones I gave in EOI. 2 reference letters, 1 patent (from 2000), resume, couple of other documents (all mentioned on page 324, 325 of this thread).


----------



## kayan

nitinsy said:


> Same as the ones I gave in EOI. 2 reference letters, 1 patent (from 2000), resume, couple of other documents (all mentioned on page 324, 325 of this thread).



Great, let me dig. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## small munene

From this https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/...Lfr-_mkx7VjgHzw78421k6k-cVyCeAjENzTV9GdAuxSb0


I have made a few observations.

1. EOIs are diminishing almost to 0 in countries that had very high invitations(usually in March/April) eg. Bangladesh, China, Iran, Pakistan, SriLanka and Vietnam. This means if you are from these countries perhaps the department is now weighing you even strictier.

2. Steady increase in these countries UK, US and HK. HK we know the reason and new policy. For USand UK, perhaps thr news got there.........

3. Some errors in the form with some countries listed twice with contracdicting data. Check the case of Ethiopia and Srilanka. Means this doc might or is not prone to errors. So possibly you cant use it to confirm anything. Makes it even harder to decipher >5

4. Lucky times were in March/ April. Almost every EOI got invited. Seems the charm is no more.


----------



## Dragon2020

nitinsy said:


> Hi All,
> I got the grant letter today at 6:10am. Extremely happy and surprised with the speed of the grant.
> 
> I have been at this for 2 years. First, 189/190 - never got invite. Second, filed 186 (ENS direct entry) - application did not move at all. And now this - grant in less than 2 weeks of starting the process. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> My timeline:
> 3rd Oct - Found out about this program via this forum
> 5th Oct - Filed EOI
> 12th Oct - Got UID
> 15th Oct - Filed 124 visa
> 16-Oct - Granted
> 
> I filed the visa on my own using ImmiAccount.
> 
> My profile is on page 324 of this thread.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions regarding the process.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for guiding and helping me.
> Nitin


Nitin, Great to hear this timeline, and many many congratulations, may I ask if you reached out to ACS for your Nomination? OR did you had some of your known person doing it for you?


----------



## nitinsy

Dragon2020 said:


> Nitin, Great to hear this timeline, and many many congratulations, may I ask if you reached out to ACS for your Nomination? OR did you had some of your known person doing it for you?


Did it on my own. I already posted the email address in this thread earlier.


----------



## Dragon2020

nitinsy said:


> Did it on my own. I already posted the email address in this thread earlier.


Good to know that, but what i meant was who signed your Form 1000? Was it ACS or Any of your known Individual with same profile as your's?


----------



## small munene

This question hasn’t appeared here.

A friend thinks that i can be her nominator as iam PR. I just got my PR as GTI. Is it possible?


----------



## nitinsy

Dragon2020 said:


> Good to know that, but what i meant was who signed your Form 1000? Was it ACS or Any of your known Individual with same profile as your's?


Answered earlier in detail - 2-3 pages back. Please search my posts in this thread.


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> This question hasn’t appeared here.
> 
> A friend thinks that i can be her nominator as iam PR. I just got my PR as GTI. Is it possible?


Possible? Yes.
Advisable? Not really.


----------



## nitinsy

small munene said:


> This question hasn’t appeared here.
> 
> A friend thinks that i can be her nominator as iam PR. I just got my PR as GTI. Is it possible?


Yes. Since you came via GTI, your credentials are already established. If you have worked with her, you should be able to nominate her.


----------



## small munene

nitinsy said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question hasn’t appeared here.
> 
> A friend thinks that i can be her nominator as iam PR. I just got my PR as GTI. Is it possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Since you came via GTI, your credentials are already established. If you have worked with her, you should be able to nominate her.
Click to expand...


Thanks. But like KudK asserted. Only if its her last option.


----------



## MrNe

gtisp2020 said:


> Good news indeed!
> 
> Could you please share your profile and EOI submission date?


-Onshore PhD candidate, energy and mining
-EOI submit in August
-Several publications, conference presentations
-Referral letters from both academic and industry
-prospective job offer


----------



## ahmed1980

Are you in last semester PhD?i am in 2nd year (onshore PhD candidate )but i don’t know i am eligible to apply or not? 
Thanks


----------



## AlexandraS123

ahmed1980 said:


> Are you in last semester PhD?i am in 2nd year (onshore PhD candidate )but i donâ€™️t know i am eligible to apply or not?
> Thanks


Not on the basis of your PhD but potentially on the back of your masters should it be recent enough (12-18 months) and highly graded enough


----------



## Yenaro

AlexandraS123 said:


> Not on the basis of your PhD but potentially on the back of your masters should it be recent enough (12-18 months) and highly graded enough


recent means:
PhD graduate or master graduate with (GPA above 80%) within 3 year.


----------



## FDM

I submitted EOI on 08 July but not received anything from them. Is this sign of I am not qualified for GTI or EOI will be rejected?


----------



## Yenaro

FDM said:


> I submitted EOI on 08 July but not received anything from them. Is this sign of I am not qualified for GTI or EOI will be rejected?



IF you can share your profile>
Any international awards, etc
Your target sector?
etc


----------



## vicki_7

MrNe said:


> gtisp2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news indeed!
> 
> Could you please share your profile and EOI submission date?
> 
> 
> 
> -Onshore PhD candidate, energy and mining
> -EOI submit in August
> -Several publications, conference presentations
> -Referral letters from both academic and industry
> -prospective job offer
Click to expand...

When in August have you applied? Also in which year you are? Thanks.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## FDM

Hi Yenaro
My profile is in page 359. Thanks


----------



## Yenaro

FDM said:


> Hi Yenaro
> My profile is in page 359. Thanks



Hi Guys,

Please rate my profile:

1. Recent PhD graduate within last 3 years.
2. Advanced manufacturing technology (Additive manufacturing and 3d printing technologies)
3. 19 articles published in high impact international journals (indexed in Scopus and ISI).
4. 14 conference papers published in international conferences(indexed in Scopus and ISI).
5. PhD scholarship awarded by Australian university.
6. Tuition fee scholarship awarded by Australian university.
7. Full PhD scholarship awarded by my government.
8. Full master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
9. Another master degree scholarship awarded by my government.
10. Master degree in advanced manufacturing technology (80%) from Australian university.
11. Master degree in mechanical engineering (product design and development) from Australian university with grade of 84%.
12. More than 1000 citations and h10- index of 17.
13. Two published book chapters by Elsevier.
14. Awarded Golden key international membership.

15 One of my published papers ranked as the highest cited paper by Web of Science in the field. This journal awarded me with money and certificate.

16.Has been recently appointed as Postdoctoral research fellow in Australian university from May 2019 to May 2021with total salary of $106k

17. Letter of support for GTI from my current job manager.

18. Letter of support for GTI from Australian university ( the university that I hot my PhD from) Vic chanceller in Manufacturing.

19. Australian citizen nominator who was my supervisor in PhD degree.

20. Invited as a reviewer by many international journals and conferences.

21. Invited as a reviewer for some book proposals.

I submitted my EOI on 08 July but not received anything.

Kind regards 


>>> impressive profile
Advanced manufacturing technology is not highly in demand as ICT - data science - Quantum or MedTech recently. 
You are nearly there.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FDM

Thanks Yenaro. So it means I will have less chance becuase advanced manufacturing is less impotence and less in demand compared to other sectors.


----------



## ChaloSabAUS

*My Story -- GTI - 124*

Hi All,

Got my grant today. Below are the details.

Field - CyberSecurity | 15 Yrs Exp | Indian | Living in the US.(work visa)

Aug 8th - Filed EOI
Aug 9th - Received UID
Sep 22nd - Appeared for PTE (Overall 79 for me and 70 for spouse - without prep, just walked in)
Sep 27th - Filed 124 visa
Sep 28th - s56 with health checkup request 
Oct 8th - health records submitted by facilitating clinic
Oct 16th - Grant Issued

Between Aug 9th and Sep 27th worked on my package :-

- Resume
- Passports plus personal documents
- Blogs, Articles, Podcasts - Converted to pdfs with URLs mentioned
- PCC (India, FBI, US-State)
- 3 years of tax documents (to prove salary clause)
- my travel history for past 3 years (visited 25 countries in past 3 years for business meetings)
- presentation showing how AUS is moving towards Cyber Security.
- Reference letters (Total 6 --> Industry leaders, individuals popular on google searches with whom I have worked)
- Nomination Form (Nominee too is from same field and popular on google searches for his work)

Thanks.


----------



## Zmajche88

Congrats 🙂


----------



## Adv9871

kundikoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> posting my experience with GTIP so far - as I've been frantically searching online and haven't found any other useful info anywhere else:
> 
> 1) Upon reading the news, I have googled "Global Talent Officer" + location, which immediately gave me a few links to the relevant LinkedIn profiles. You may get even better results doing this directly from LinkedIn search.
> 
> 2) I've sent a connection request & PMed a relevant GTO, followed by a phone conversation to go over the program req'ts & expectations.
> Note: I see that they have now provided a contact email on the GTIP website (globaltalent at homeaffairs) - which wasn't there before. I still think steps 1&2 are more efficient though.
> 
> 3) I was asked to provide a CV to the GTO - nothing as extensive as the previous poster, but covering the same points though (e.g. instead of providing an actual certificate of employment or tax assessments, just spelling out my current salary within the CV; similarly, spelling out some international awards or conferences I've spoken at re: my specialty).
> 
> 4) After about a week of waiting, I received the global talent unique identifier from the GTO - inviting me to apply formally via the GTIP website. Per GTO, this was the step where actual verifications of my claims will be made - i.e. the CV step was just an initial screen, and simply having an application id doesn't really guarantee anything.
> 
> 5) I've now collected all the required docs (they're actually listed on the GTIP website under the application form 47SV), paid the fees (pretty steep overall but similar to what other subclasses cost - again, all searchable & discoverable online) and submitted the application - now the 'real' wait begins! Even with an application id, you still need to be nominated by a 'prominent' individual in your field.


Great information, relevant and encouraging too.


----------



## small munene

ChaloSabAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today. Below are the details.
> 
> Field - CyberSecurity | 15 Yrs Exp | Indian | Living in the US.(work visa)
> 
> Aug 8th - Filed EOI
> Aug 9th - Received UID
> Sep 22nd - Appeared for PTE (Overall 79 for me and 70 for spouse - without prep, just walked in)
> Sep 27th - Filed 124 visa
> Sep 28th - s56 with health checkup request
> Oct 8th - health records submitted by facilitating clinic
> Oct 16th - Grant Issued
> 
> Between Aug 9th and Sep 27th worked on my package :-
> 
> - Resume
> - Passports plus personal documents
> - Blogs, Articles, Podcasts - Converted to pdfs with URLs mentioned
> - PCC (India, FBI, US-State)
> - 3 years of tax documents (to prove salary clause)
> - my travel history for past 3 years (visited 25 countries in past 3 years for business meetings)
> - presentation showing how AUS is moving towards Cyber Security.
> - Reference letters (Total 6 --> Industry leaders, individuals popular on google searches with whom I have worked)
> - Nomination Form (Nominee too is from same field and popular on google searches for his work)
> 
> Thanks.


A good profile and preparation can get UID in a day. 3rd i have seen.


----------



## small munene

advNB said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> posting my experience with GTIP so far - as I've been frantically searching online and haven't found any other useful info anywhere else:
> 
> 1) Upon reading the news, I have googled "Global Talent Officer" + location, which immediately gave me a few links to the relevant LinkedIn profiles. You may get even better results doing this directly from LinkedIn search.
> 
> 2) I've sent a connection request & PMed a relevant GTO, followed by a phone conversation to go over the program req'ts & expectations.
> Note: I see that they have now provided a contact email on the GTIP website (globaltalent at homeaffairs) - which wasn't there before. I still think steps 1&2 are more efficient though.
> 
> 3) I was asked to provide a CV to the GTO - nothing as extensive as the previous poster, but covering the same points though (e.g. instead of providing an actual certificate of employment or tax assessments, just spelling out my current salary within the CV; similarly, spelling out some international awards or conferences I've spoken at re: my specialty).
> 
> 4) After about a week of waiting, I received the global talent unique identifier from the GTO - inviting me to apply formally via the GTIP website. Per GTO, this was the step where actual verifications of my claims will be made - i.e. the CV step was just an initial screen, and simply having an application id doesn't really guarantee anything.
> 
> 5) I've now collected all the required docs (they're actually listed on the GTIP website under the application form 47SV), paid the fees (pretty steep overall but similar to what other subclasses cost - again, all searchable & discoverable online) and submitted the application - now the 'real' wait begins! Even with an application id, you still need to be nominated by a 'prominent' individual in your field.
> 
> 
> 
> Great information, relevant and encouraging too.
Click to expand...

The old posts are like Gold. I remember going through them and it took me just 2 weeks to land my self a UID. And now, people don’t wanna read. They do not know that they are missing alot of the ingredients of getting successful with GTI.


----------



## Adv9871

ChaloSabAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today. Below are the details.
> 
> Field - CyberSecurity | 15 Yrs Exp | Indian | Living in the US.(work visa)
> 
> Aug 8th - Filed EOI
> Aug 9th - Received UID
> Sep 22nd - Appeared for PTE (Overall 79 for me and 70 for spouse - without prep, just walked in)
> Sep 27th - Filed 124 visa
> Sep 28th - s56 with health checkup request
> Oct 8th - health records submitted by facilitating clinic
> Oct 16th - Grant Issued
> 
> Between Aug 9th and Sep 27th worked on my package :-
> 
> - Resume
> - Passports plus personal documents
> - Blogs, Articles, Podcasts - Converted to pdfs with URLs mentioned
> - PCC (India, FBI, US-State)
> - 3 years of tax documents (to prove salary clause)
> - my travel history for past 3 years (visited 25 countries in past 3 years for business meetings)
> - presentation showing how AUS is moving towards Cyber Security.
> - Reference letters (Total 6 --> Industry leaders, individuals popular on google searches with whom I have worked)
> - Nomination Form (Nominee too is from same field and popular on google searches for his work)
> 
> Thanks.


Great info  especially the list of documents you uploaded. I have few questions. You answers will be of great help:

1. PTE score - Was it asked from you or you voluntarily submitted? Do they still need this after you have lived in US for many years?
2. Do you have a masters and/or PHd also? Asking, because i do not have one.
3. For travel history, you just made a table of destination and travel dates etc, or submitted the scanned passport stamps?


----------



## Adv9871

kundikoi said:


> a few more observations re: process & what they're ultimately looking for (in order of importance):
> 
> 1) proven ability to earn above the stated threshold (ideally should already be earning at or above it - or carrying reasonable equity in your startup, validated by independent funding rounds);
> 2) internationally-recognised qualifications (top 50-100 global uni's?), preferably with advanced degrees (Masters, PhD), in your chosen specialty;
> 3) international work experience (i interpreted it being viewed as an implicit signal of 'prominence' - having been screened & vouched for by multiple labour ministries in various geographic locations)
> 4) provable (ideally google'able) awards, publications & public speaking engagements in your specialty within the last 2-3 years (last point is important as one needs to be 'currently' prominent); my sense was that a few would suffice - not like a minimum cutoff of 10 or smth; i also understood that 'awards' could be team-based, rather than individual - as long as one could show the extent of individual involvement in the team award.
> 5) community involvement linked to the chosen specialty


This is another gold nugget from the mine  This defines what we really need to prove and how we can prove it.


----------



## Adv9871

computervisionguy said:


> I am currently working in Singapore. Salaries in Singapore are pretty comparable to those in Australia.
> For the job ads, I have tried to look for a few ones, but they do not clearly mention the salary range or salary range is very wide, e.g., 100k - 150k and/or does not reach 153k. Are they still applicable?


interesting


----------



## ChaloSabAUS

1. PTE score - Was it asked from you or you voluntarily submitted? Do they still need this after you have lived in US for many years?
Response--> It's mandatory as I have Indian passport. You need functional English i.e. overall 30. If you're unable to provide this evidence, you will have to pay additional $4000+.

2. Do you have a masters and/or PHd also? Asking, because i do not have one.
Response--> Masters - Yes (India) ||| No Phd.

3. For travel history, you just made a table of destination and travel dates etc, or submitted the scanned passport stamps?
Response--> Simple spreadsheet with all details but I uploaded my passports if they wish to check corresponding Visas/Entry-Exit stamps.


----------



## Gadget Guru

For Travel history, do we need to show transit countries?
Like I had visited Germany via France. Do I need to show both countries or just Germany where I actually stayed?


----------



## ChaloSabAUS

Gadget Guru said:


> For Travel history, do we need to show transit countries?
> Like I had visited Germany via France. Do I need to show both countries or just Germany where I actually stayed?


If you touched transit land and came out of immigration then you should declare both. If it was pure transit and you didn't face transit countries immigration team, then you will avoid mentioning. 

Fo eg: I was visiting Barcelona, Spain and transit was London, UK. I never went out of the airport. So I didn't mention UK in the list. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bless&Hope

*Kindly evaluate my chance*

Hi,

I am currently a Ph.D student who will submit thesis in less than six months but my official final course completion date is May 2021. I have taken a carer leave which has extended my final thesis submission date from March to May 2021. But it doesn't impacted my research progress and I am progressing according to my research plan and initial CoE which was March 2021. If I look at my actual progress I will complete within six months but according to official records (extension due to leave) I am not. I have already started writing my thesis and don't know how to prove my situation to GTO.

I am really worried and hope this forum can help me.

Profile Information
-Over 8 years of academic experience
-Published research papers in high reputed journal and conferences
-Paper presentation in international conference

Kindly assist!


----------



## Bless&Hope

I am eligible to submit my thesis before the course completion date.
I am an onshore candidate.


----------



## gtisp2020

Bless&Hope said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently a Ph.D student who will submit thesis in less than six months but my official final course completion date is May 2021. I have taken a carer leave which has extended my final thesis submission date from March to May 2021. But it doesn't impacted my research progress and I am progressing according to my research plan and initial CoE which was March 2021. If I look at my actual progress I will complete within six months but according to official records (extension due to leave) I am not. I have already started writing my thesis and don't know how to prove my situation to GTO.
> 
> I am really worried and hope this forum can help me.
> 
> Profile Information
> -Over 8 years of academic experience
> -Published research papers in high reputed journal and conferences
> -Paper presentation in international conference
> 
> Kindly assist!


Your official submission date will not be an issue if you can manage an letter from uni stating that you will submit your thesis in next 6 months (that's a must now). Otherwise, you will not be considered as recent graduate/graduating student, then you need to satisfy the high income criteria.

Please read through 10-15 previous pages of this thread, you'll have an idea about how many people with similar or stronger academic profile have been waiting for months for their UIDs.


----------



## keviv.sg

ChaloSabAUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today. Below are the details.
> 
> Field - CyberSecurity | 15 Yrs Exp | Indian | Living in the US.(work visa)
> 
> Aug 8th - Filed EOI
> Aug 9th - Received UID
> Sep 22nd - Appeared for PTE (Overall 79 for me and 70 for spouse - without prep, just walked in)
> Sep 27th - Filed 124 visa
> Sep 28th - s56 with health checkup request
> Oct 8th - health records submitted by facilitating clinic
> Oct 16th - Grant Issued
> 
> Between Aug 9th and Sep 27th worked on my package :-
> 
> - Resume
> - Passports plus personal documents
> - Blogs, Articles, Podcasts - Converted to pdfs with URLs mentioned
> - PCC (India, FBI, US-State)
> - 3 years of tax documents (to prove salary clause)
> - my travel history for past 3 years (visited 25 countries in past 3 years for business meetings)
> - presentation showing how AUS is moving towards Cyber Security.
> - Reference letters (Total 6 --> Industry leaders, individuals popular on google searches with whom I have worked)
> - Nomination Form (Nominee too is from same field and popular on google searches for his work)
> 
> Thanks.



This is great. Congratulations! Just curious Aug 8th was Saturday and Aug 9th was Sunday. You submitted EOI on Sat and got UID on Sun. Does dept works on weekend?


----------



## gtisp2020

Response from a GTO regarding the eligibility for consideration under MedTech sector. So quality and prospect of your medical research matter. It's good if there is "Tech" component in your profile, but it's not mandatory I think.

Question: How flexible are the Department with “target sectors” for example, if someone is a brilliant medical researcher in cancer but does not apply “Tech” to their role per se, can they apply based on the MedTech sector?

Response: The individual would definitely be considered given their cutting-edge research skills and the aptitude for innovation.


----------



## Manal2015

Hi members,
I need your valuable suggestions. Actually I have already submitted my EOI on 7 July but I think I have missed some very important points in my SOP. Should I send a new SOP via email or just wait for the decision?


----------



## raxataxa

Is it mandatory to provide a proof that one can earn 153k/annum, including those who have recently done their Masters/PhD? This is what I assumed from a GTO who was interviewed by Jordan tew (Link here: https://www.hannantew.com.au/global...w-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/)

The most striking stuff from her interview was the following: "_The requirement for the FWHIT is that the individual must have the ability to meet the threshold. This can be met in a few different ways. For example, applicants can provide evidence of a job offer which meets the threshold or suitable job advertisements/listings in Australia that meet their qualifications and experience. *Recent PhD or Masters graduates in the target sectors can provide evidence of suitable roles in Australia and their ability to earn the FWHIT.*_"

Is this something that I is lacking in my EOI? I uploaded a doc stating my salary (which is obviously < than 153k/annum, given I completed by PhD only in July 2020) and I think what I did was a mistake. I should have rather proven that I was qualified to meet FWHIT (even though I am currently not meeting it)?

Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## small munene

raxataxa said:


> Is it mandatory to provide a proof that one can earn 153k/annum, including those who have recently done their Masters/PhD? This is what I assumed from a GTO who was interviewed by Jordan tew (Link here: https://www.hannantew.com.au/global...w-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/)
> 
> The most striking stuff from her interview was the following: "_The requirement for the FWHIT is that the individual must have the ability to meet the threshold. This can be met in a few different ways. For example, applicants can provide evidence of a job offer which meets the threshold or suitable job advertisements/listings in Australia that meet their qualifications and experience. *Recent PhD or Masters graduates in the target sectors can provide evidence of suitable roles in Australia and their ability to earn the FWHIT.*_"
> 
> Is this something that I is lacking in my EOI? I uploaded a doc stating my salary (which is obviously < than 153k/annum, given I completed by PhD only in July 2020) and I think what I did was a mistake. I should have rather proven that I was qualified to meet FWHIT (even though I am currently not meeting it)?
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


No big deal. Many of my friends were recent masters and recent PhDs but never even mentioned salary. Emphasis was on achievements as they were the strengths and they got their UID safely and Grants.


----------



## gtisp2020

raxataxa said:


> Is it mandatory to provide a proof that one can earn 153k/annum, including those who have recently done their Masters/PhD? This is what I assumed from a GTO who was interviewed by Jordan tew (Link here: https://www.hannantew.com.au/global...w-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/)
> 
> The most striking stuff from her interview was the following: "_The requirement for the FWHIT is that the individual must have the ability to meet the threshold. This can be met in a few different ways. For example, applicants can provide evidence of a job offer which meets the threshold or suitable job advertisements/listings in Australia that meet their qualifications and experience. *Recent PhD or Masters graduates in the target sectors can provide evidence of suitable roles in Australia and their ability to earn the FWHIT.*_"
> 
> Is this something that I is lacking in my EOI? I uploaded a doc stating my salary (which is obviously < than 153k/annum, given I completed by PhD only in July 2020) and I think what I did was a mistake. I should have rather proven that I was qualified to meet FWHIT (even though I am currently not meeting it)?
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


I think this is not a major issue for recent graduates. If it is, they would reject the EOIs straightway. When I submitted my EOI, the form didn't ask me to submit any such evidence but I attached pay scale of my organisation and mentioned that I will reach FWHIT in near future (my current salary is below the threshold). It seems they are issuing UIDs only to high earners atm. I hope they will move to PhD student/recent graduate soon, then we'll have a clear picture about how they are prioritising the applicants within this cohort.


----------



## kundikoi

advNB said:


> This is another gold nugget from the mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This defines what we really need to prove and how we can prove it.


Keep mining lol - you’re definitely on the right path and should have everything you need for a successful EOI from this thread alone now: a luxury we didn’t really have back in the day. 

About mid-way through, you should start seeing some avoidable mistakes and slip-ups to watch out for as well.


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> [
> 
> The old posts are like Gold. I remember going through them and it took me just 2 weeks to land my self a UID. And now, *people don’t wanna read*. They do not know that they are missing alot of the ingredients of getting successful with GTI.


Exactamundo - it’s a half-day’s time investment at a maximum, with the return of potentially halving the waiting times or even more. 

Not only do most newcomers not seem keen on reading, a vast majority of them also keep thinking and even insisting they’re somehow a ‘special & unique’ case never seen before - when 99% of them aren’t!


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Folks,
I have created a sample letter from GP for pregnancy, Let me know your thoughts on this as I need to get one.

*
TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN*

Date: ____________

This letter confirms that Mrs. [NAME] is affirmatively pregnant. According to the tests she is 20 weeks pregnant & this way her delivery date is anticipated in January of the year 2021. The ultrasound shows that the fetus is of right size & perfectly positioned but would recommend her taking proper rest considering the third trimester of her pregnancy. Also, it is not advisable to undergo X-ray and should be done after the delivery. 


(Signature & Stamp)

Name
Medical Practice or Hospital Name
Street Address
City, ST, ZIP Code


----------



## Jun_wang

Hi folks, I just found out this visa a couple of days ago, and I had a quick scan of this forum and found that some people applied in June are still waiting their ITA, and some of the applications made in this month got their ITA already, so I am a bit confused about the processing time, is it still as fast as 2 weeks to 2 months or the current situation is worse due to the COVID-19? Cheers!


----------



## vicki_7

Hi All,

I am just wondering does anyone or know someone got rejected recently? Please if you can share. Thanks!

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Gurpratap

Hi folks, 

Do you think I have a chane to receive a UID with the below profile ?
- software engineer at FAANG, 10+ yoe
- salary over 400k AUD (base + bonus + rsu)
- offshore
- no international awards/publications/talks

It seems like the majority of people who receive the UID are from academic background, Ph.D, with many publications/citations/awards/etc, but not necessary making 153k AUD.


----------



## NB

Gurpratap said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Do you think I have a chane to receive a UID with the below profile ?
> - software engineer at FAANG, 10+ yoe
> - salary over 400k AUD (base + bonus + rsu)
> - offshore
> - no international awards/publications/talks
> 
> It seems like the majority of people who receive the UID are from academic background, Ph.D, with many publications/citations/awards/etc, but not necessary making 153k AUD.


What is your base salary ?
Give in local currency with name of country
Remove bonus and RSU 

Cheers


----------



## kishanhabib

I got rejection mail

EOI DATe : June 26 (Offshore)
Stream: Energy and Mining

Profile: PhD - September 2018 (Japan with MEXT Scholarship) 6 Q1 First Author Papers, 2 Q1 second author Papers. Present position is Post Doctoral Researcher in Japan (Salary 60000 AUD)

No specific reason for rejection. Same mail that has been posted here before.


----------



## Manal2015

Sorry to hear your rejection @kishanhabib.... did you show your ability to attract salary above 153k? Job ads etc? When did you receive rejection?


----------



## small munene

Jun_wang said:


> Hi folks, I just found out this visa a couple of days ago, and I had a quick scan of this forum and found that some people applied in June are still waiting their ITA, and some of the applications made in this month got their ITA already, so I am a bit confused about the processing time, is it still as fast as 2 weeks to 2 months or the current situation is worse due to the COVID-19? Cheers!


EOI is as fast as a day. The process is not FIFO( first in first out). Your profile and luck


----------



## small munene

Gurpratap said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Do you think I have a chane to receive a UID with the below profile ?
> - software engineer at FAANG, 10+ yoe
> - salary over 400k AUD (base + bonus + rsu)
> - offshore
> - no international awards/publications/talks
> 
> It seems like the majority of people who receive the UID are from academic background, Ph.D, with many publications/citations/awards/etc, but not necessary making 153k AUD.


If only salary amongst the requiremnets. NO! U need to be talented too.....


----------



## small munene

Manal2015 said:


> Sorry to hear your rejection @kishanhabib.... did you show your ability to attract salary above 153k? Job ads etc? When did you receive rejection?


4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The old posts are like Gold. I remember going through them and it took me just 2 weeks to land my self a UID. And now, *people don’t wanna read*. They do not know that they are missing alot of the ingredients of getting successful with GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactamundo - it’s a half-day’s time investment at a maximum, with the return of potentially halving the waiting times or even more.
> 
> Not only do most newcomers not seem keen on reading, a vast majority of them also keep thinking and even insisting they’re somehow a ‘special & unique’ case never seen before - when 99% of them aren’t!
Click to expand...


Just bombard us with their profiles......


----------



## Manal2015

@small munene when had they submitted EOIs?


----------



## Manal2015

Were they offshore candidates?


----------



## vicki_7

small munene said:


> 4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.


Could you please share when they submitted their EOI?


----------



## small munene

Manal2015 said:


> @small munene when had they submitted EOIs?


Differnts months May, June And August


----------



## small munene

Manal2015 said:


> Were they offshore candidates?


All onshore


----------



## Hope333

Jun_wang said:


> Hi folks, I just found out this visa a couple of days ago, and I had a quick scan of this forum and found that some people applied in June are still waiting their ITA, and some of the applications made in this month got their ITA already, so I am a bit confused about the processing time, is it still as fast as 2 weeks to 2 months or the current situation is worse due to the COVID-19? Cheers!


Hi Jun, when did you submit? Which is your target sector?Thanks


----------



## small munene

vicki_7 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share when they submitted their EOI?
Click to expand...

Different months as noted up. But one got RFI... before rejection on thursday.


----------



## vicki_7

small munene said:


> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share when they submitted their EOI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different months as noted up. But one got RFI... before rejection on thursday.
Click to expand...

So they are processing applications even on weekends?

Could you also briefly share their profiles? Any significant achievements or just basic profiles?

I have also sent you a pm if you can please check when you have time. Thanks


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Different months as noted up. But one got RFI... before rejection on thursday.


Could you please let us know what about their research in mining and energy technology? Thanks.


----------



## Manal2015

Thanks @small munene... which university? Sorry for too many questions


----------



## Hope333

From today's update, it seems the PhD profiles are being processing now. June, July and August (onshore) applications are all screening now. I think more updates from next week, PhD students and researchers will receive the outcome. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mira91

Please, where did you get this information from?


----------



## rokaya

Hope333 said:


> From today's update, it seems the PhD profiles are being processing now. June, July and August (onshore) applications are all screening now. I think more updates from next week, PhD students and researchers will receive the outcome. Good luck to everyone.


How did you know about this? any source?


----------



## Hope333

Mira91 said:


> Please, where did you get this information from?


From the reading the thread. I just sum them up.


----------



## Hope333

rokaya said:


> How did you know about this? any source?


Some people updated their applications today. No official data so far, we may get more update next week.


----------



## sfabbas1

Hello good people. I am actively following this thread. 
I filed my EOI on Oct 06, 2020. 
I selected “Space and advanced manufacturing” sector.
What do you guyz think about my profile. Do i have a chance? 

Here is my profile:
M.S. (09, 2017) grade 97.2%
PhD (02,2020) grade 97.7%
Publications: 10
Conferences: 14
ISO standard publications: 04
Awards:
1. 2019 young researcher of the year award in Korea
2. Excellence award (Distinction award for PhD.
3. Excellent thesis award
4. Excellent conference paper award
Current residence: Korea
Current salary: 60,000 AUD
Lab grants secured: > 1million AUD
Can attract salary more than threshold: yes (have job descriptions)
Achievements:
1. Developed and commercialized equipment for making medical grade titanium alloys
2. Commercialization of medical grade titanium alloys (1st in Korea)
3. Commercialization of metal 3D printer (1st in Korea)
4. Commercialization of new cheaper alloys to replace currently expensive copper cables
5. Found and published ways to enhance properties of next generation alloys.
6. Designed materials for thermal energy storage


----------



## matg0707

You got a grade for your Ph.D, and you got 97%... Are you sure?


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Gurpratap said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Do you think I have a chane to receive a UID with the below profile ?
> - software engineer at FAANG, 10+ yoe
> - salary over 400k AUD (base + bonus + rsu)
> - offshore
> - no international awards/publications/talks
> 
> It seems like the majority of people who receive the UID are from academic background, Ph.D, with many publications/citations/awards/etc, but not necessary making 153k AUD.


I think you'll get a UID easy. Cracking an interview for FAANG is no easy job. You are the kind of highly skilled people they are looking for. I think lot of PhDs have applied hence you keep on hearing about them. They want highly skilled people like you to create the next big companies that create employment opportunities here.


----------



## p.scott930

matg0707 said:


> You got a grade for your Ph.D, and you got 97%... Are you sure?


some countries do have coursework requirement for Ph.D, like 32 credits = 16 courses


----------



## sfabbas1

Grades in percentage for simplification. My university had grading system based on GPA scale of 4.5


----------



## sfabbas1

matg0707 said:


> You got a grade for your Ph.D, and you got 97%... Are you sure?


I had to complete 32 credits for coursework too.


----------



## ChaloSabAUS

keviv.sg said:


> This is great. Congratulations! Just curious Aug 8th was Saturday and Aug 9th was Sunday. You submitted EOI on Sat and got UID on Sun. Does dept works on weekend?


Hi keviv.sg,

I quickly checked my emails. I received on Sun Aug 9th late evening. Since I am in the US it was Monday in Australia.


----------



## matg0707

Ah, I see. Really good profile


----------



## rokaya

Hope333 said:


> Some people updated their applications today. No official data so far, we may get more update next week.


Awesome! Thank you so much for updates.


----------



## Hope333

sfabbas1 said:


> Hello good people. I am actively following this thread.
> I filed my EOI on Oct 06, 2020.
> I selected “Space and advanced manufacturing” sector.
> What do you guyz think about my profile. Do i have a chance?
> 
> Here is my profile:
> M.S. (09, 2017) grade 97.2%
> PhD (02,2020) grade 97.7%
> Publications: 10
> Conferences: 14
> ISO standard publications: 04
> Awards:
> 1. 2019 young researcher of the year award in Korea
> 2. Excellence award (Distinction award for PhD.
> 3. Excellent thesis award
> 4. Excellent conference paper award
> Current residence: Korea
> Current salary: 60,000 AUD
> Lab grants secured: > 1million AUD
> Can attract salary more than threshold: yes (have job descriptions)
> Achievements:
> 1. Developed and commercialized equipment for making medical grade titanium alloys
> 2. Commercialization of medical grade titanium alloys (1st in Korea)
> 3. Commercialization of metal 3D printer (1st in Korea)
> 4. Commercialization of new cheaper alloys to replace currently expensive copper cables
> 5. Found and published ways to enhance properties of next generation alloys.
> 6. Designed materials for thermal energy storage



I think you have high chance. You have done great job. Not sure what do you mean commercialization? From my understanding, commercialization needs a lot of approval from government and authorities. This is out of the scope of PhD study. Just curious.


----------



## small munene

vicki_7 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicki_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share when they submitted their EOI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different months as noted up. But one got RFI... before rejection on thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they are processing applications even on weekends?
> 
> Could you also briefly share their profiles? Any significant achievements or just basic profiles?
> 
> I have also sent you a pm if you can please check when you have time. Thanks
Click to expand...


So they are processing applications even on weekends? They have aleays processed applications on saturdays. I remember getting a phone call from them in June

Could you also briefly share their profiles? Any significant achievements or just basic profiles?

Almost similar achievements like the one rejected above. 3-6 papers first authors papers, Scholarships for undergraduate Masters and AGRTP in Australia. And a few conferences. Currently onshore


----------



## small munene

p.scott930 said:


> matg0707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a grade for your Ph.D, and you got 97%... Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> some countries do have coursework requirement for Ph.D, like 32 credits = 16 courses
Click to expand...

I dont think course work PhDs or Masters fit here. However the profile looks good


----------



## small munene

sfabbas1 said:


> Hello good people. I am actively following this thread.
> I filed my EOI on Oct 06, 2020.
> I selected â€œSpace and advanced manufacturingâ€Â� sector.
> What do you guyz think about my profile. Do i have a chance?
> 
> Here is my profile:
> M.S. (09, 2017) grade 97.2%
> PhD (02,2020) grade 97.7%
> Publications: 10
> Conferences: 14
> ISO standard publications: 04
> Awards:
> 1. 2019 young researcher of the year award in Korea
> 2. Excellence award (Distinction award for PhD.
> 3. Excellent thesis award
> 4. Excellent conference paper award
> Current residence: Korea
> Current salary: 60,000 AUD
> Lab grants secured: > 1million AUD
> Can attract salary more than threshold: yes (have job descriptions)
> Achievements:
> 1. Developed and commercialized equipment for making medical grade titanium alloys
> 2. Commercialization of medical grade titanium alloys (1st in Korea)
> 3. Commercialization of metal 3D printer (1st in Korea)
> 4. Commercialization of new cheaper alloys to replace currently expensive copper cables
> 5. Found and published ways to enhance properties of next generation alloys.
> 6. Designed materials for thermal energy storage


Profile looks good. Now you need to provide proof of the claims. Thats another important point many miss out. They write long lists without concrete proof of the achievements. Remember, even when u cant prove one thing legitimately you might loose all the chance altogether. Dept assumes everything is fake.


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different months as noted up. But one got RFI... before rejection on thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please let us know what about their research in mining and energy technology? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Energy..... Not mining.


----------



## rakeshc19

rakeshc19 said:


> All, I wanted to update on my UID status.
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Now awaiting for medical examination appointment
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.






All, I wanted to update on my PR grant

EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
UID received - 25 Aug 20
Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20

Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)

Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct

Visa grant - 16th October 2020


Stream - ICT
Salary - Above threshold
Location - Onshore Victoria
Category - 858
Education : Bachelor's degree

20+ years of overall experience.

This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


----------



## Gadget Guru

ChaloSabAUS said:


> If you touched transit land and came out of immigration then you should declare both. If it was pure transit and you didn't face transit countries immigration team, then you will avoid mentioning.
> 
> Fo eg: I was visiting Barcelona, Spain and transit was London, UK. I never went out of the airport. So I didn't mention UK in the list. Hope this helps.


What if I traveled to Germany and then traveled to Paris for tourism, returned back to Germany. Hence, In my passport, I only have Germany immigration stamped. 
Should I mention my trip to Paris? Ideally I should but there is no stamp in my passport.
Please suggest.


----------



## Gadget Guru

rakeshc19 said:


> All, I wanted to update on my PR grant
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
> FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20
> 
> Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)
> 
> Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct
> 
> Visa grant - 16th October 2020
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> What if I traveled to Germany and then traveled to Paris for tourism, returned back to Germany. Hence, In my passport, I only have Germany immigration stamped.
> Should I mention my trip to Paris? Ideally I should but there is no stamp in my passport.
> Please suggest.


How difficult can it be to just answer every question truthfully mate? If you visited Paris, then how does it matter what anyone else might suggest?


----------



## Jun_wang

Hope333 said:


> Jun_wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I just found out this visa a couple of days ago, and I had a quick scan of this forum and found that some people applied in June are still waiting their ITA, and some of the applications made in this month got their ITA already, so I am a bit confused about the processing time, is it still as fast as 2 weeks to 2 months or the current situation is worse due to the COVID-19?Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jun, when did you submit? Which is your target sector?Thanks
Click to expand...

I filed my EOI last week under Data Science


----------



## Gurpratap

NB said:


> What is your base salary ?
> Give in local currency with name of country
> Remove bonus and RSU
> 
> Cheers


My base salary is around 200k AUD.
I do not think my current country or local currency plays any role in the Global Talent visa.

Why do you think I should exclude bonus/rsu? 
RSU have a fixed vesting schedule and the price could be the fair market value for the last year. The bonus also has a target % as per my job offer.


----------



## Yenaro

Gurpratap said:


> My base salary is around 200k AUD.
> I do not think my current country or local currency plays any role in the Global Talent visa.
> 
> Why do you think I should exclude bonus/rsu?
> RSU have a fixed vesting schedule and the price could be the fair market value for the last year. The bonus also has a target % as per my job offer.



...... Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.....

It is about the base salary.


----------



## Yenaro

small munene said:


> 4 people got rejected in same sector from my school today (saturday). Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs.




small munene oh that is odd. . . if this is true this update is going to be a worrying matter to many applicants here... any brief info about their profiles ??

or they have done something wrong!?

Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Gurpratap

rakeshc19 said:


> All, I wanted to update on my PR grant
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
> FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20
> 
> Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)
> 
> Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct
> 
> Visa grant - 16th October 2020
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


Congrats!

Could you please share more info about your profile ? Do you have any international awards/publications/talks/etc ?


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Energy..... Not mining.


I mean their research really relate to energy technology? Four people got rejection at the same time from the same school. It is hard to believe.


----------



## Hope333

Jun_wang said:


> I filed my EOI last week under Data Science


okay, thanks. Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jun_wang

Hope333 said:


> Jun_wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I filed my EOI last week under Data Science
> 
> 
> 
> okay, thanks. Are you onshore or offshore?
Click to expand...

I am offshore based in New Zealand.


----------



## Hope333

Jun_wang said:


> I am offshore based in New Zealand.


okay, keep us update. Good luck


----------



## Jun_wang

Hope333 said:


> Jun_wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am offshore based in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, keep us update. Good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks, finger crossed, I will update once heard anything from them.


----------



## p.scott930

small munene said:


> I dont think course work PhDs or Masters fit here. However the profile looks good


Hey, there is no coursework PhDs.

The PhD system in some countries is like 5~6 years = 1.5~2 yr coursework (in the meantime rotation in 2 or 3 labs) followed by 3~3.5 years full-time research. Some programs even have a minimum GPA requirement to let you enter the research part, otherwise they will issue you a coursework Master's degree and kick you out.


----------



## kundikoi

Gurpratap said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your base salary ?
> Give in local currency with name of country
> Remove bonus and RSU
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> My base salary is around 200k AUD.
> I do not think my current country or local currency plays any role in the Global Talent visa.
> 
> Why do you think I should exclude bonus/rsu?
> RSU have a fixed vesting schedule and the price could be the fair market value for the last year. The bonus also has a target % as per my job offer.
Click to expand...

It’s pretty amusing how folks barge into here asking for advice but then refuse to answer the most basic questions. 

Either you defer to the experience and judgment of the people here, or you don’t - you can’t have it both ways mate.


----------



## nitinsy

kundikoi said:


> It’s pretty amusing how folks barge into here asking for advice but then refuse to answer the most basic questions.
> 
> Either you defer to the experience and judgment of the people here, or you don’t - you can’t have it both ways mate.


If it helps, my base salary was below 153K AUD but CTC (base salary, performance bonus, stock options) was above 153K AUD.

I also searched and found AUD 200K plus jobs in seek/indeed/linkedin, that were relevant to my profile.

I did get the grant with this combo.


----------



## NB

kundikoi said:


> It’s pretty amusing how folks barge into here asking for advice but then refuse to answer the most basic questions.
> 
> Either you defer to the experience and judgment of the people here, or you don’t - you can’t have it both ways mate.


Just ignore such posts
If someone wants to be tight-fisted, he bears the consequences 

Cheers


----------



## dholloye

Hi, @small munene, 

I hope my message finds you well!

Please are these PhD students in their last six (6) months of PhD ? 

To others,

If you are a PhD student on this forum and you have received a rejection, could you please share with us the reason for your rejection? 

Please clarify is you are in last six (6) months of PhD and if your research is in line with the seven (7) sectors listed by DHA. 


This info would help other PhD students strategise and welcome the “unexpected.” 

Thanks


----------



## rakeshc19

Gurpratap said:


> rakeshc19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All, I wanted to update on my PR grant
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
> FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20
> 
> Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)
> 
> Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct
> 
> Visa grant - 16th October 2020
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Could you please share more info about your profile ? Do you have any international awards/publications/talks/etc ?
Click to expand...

I have most of my experience around Banking and technology. Have worked with banks in 10+ countries. Received awards for my work within my organization. Have published few articles on LinkedIn, Finextra. Have been invited as a speaker in couple of events.


----------



## zahidkhan

*Fresh Graduate MS Data Science Chances for GTIP*

Hi, 

I hope everybody have great day !

Now my question is what are the chances for the fresh MS Data Science graduate (offshore - Pakistan) to be selected for GTIP? Recently (September 2020), I have graduated in MS Data Science course work with the overall CGPA of 3.57/4 (more than 80%). BS degree was in Electrical (Computer) Engineering (graduated in 2014) + 5 years experience in the RF Telecommunication domain. But salary is far less than threshold.

P.S, I don't have any publication yet.

So what are the chances if I lodge EOI against GTIP.

Cheers

Zahid Khan


----------



## NB

zahidkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everybody have great day !
> 
> Now my question is what are the chances for the fresh MS Data Science graduate (offshore - Pakistan) to be selected for GTIP? Recently (September 2020), I have graduated in MS Data Science course work with the overall CGPA of 3.57/4 (more than 80%). BS degree was in Electrical (Computer) Engineering (graduated in 2014) + 5 years experience in the RF Telecommunication domain. But salary is far less than threshold.
> 
> P.S, I don't have any publication yet.
> 
> So what are the chances if I lodge EOI against GTIP.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Zahid Khan


Waste of time and energy 

Cheers


----------



## Hope333

zahidkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everybody have great day !
> 
> Now my question is what are the chances for the fresh MS Data Science graduate (offshore - Pakistan) to be selected for GTIP? Recently (September 2020), I have graduated in MS Data Science course work with the overall CGPA of 3.57/4 (more than 80%). BS degree was in Electrical (Computer) Engineering (graduated in 2014) + 5 years experience in the RF Telecommunication domain. But salary is far less than threshold.
> 
> P.S, I don't have any publication yet.
> 
> So what are the chances if I lodge EOI against GTIP.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Zahid Khan


Hi Zahid, there are many PhD with many publications that got rejected from this forum. So you can estimate your chance. Have your best shot. Good luck.


----------



## dtzhu337

I browsed the forum and found three visas granted on Oct 16. I assume this is based on a batch basis. Yesterday (Oct 17), I submitted the documents for s56 form, and medical examination cleared. Any ideas about what would be the possibility of getting the 124 visa granted, and when it would be?


----------



## stalent2020

Guys, Do you know anybody who got rejection recently?


----------



## NB

dtzhu337 said:


> I browsed the forum and found three visas granted on Oct 16. I assume this is based on a batch basis. Yesterday (Oct 17), I submitted the documents for s56 form, and medical examination cleared. Any ideas about what would be the possibility of getting the 124 visa granted, and when it would be?


Better your prospects of employment in Australia, the faster is the processing and grant
It’s not on first come first served basis

Cheers


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> I browsed the forum and found three visas granted on Oct 16. I assume this is based on a batch basis. Yesterday (Oct 17), I submitted the documents for s56 form, and medical examination cleared. Any ideas about what would be the possibility of getting the 124 visa granted, and when it would be?


I think it would be next week. You will get your visa granted. Congratulations again.


----------



## Hope333

stalent2020 said:


> Guys, Do you know anybody who got rejection recently?


Already 5 people got rejection this weekend (17 Oct) from this forum. All are PhD background. Hope some good news next week. Good luck to all.


----------



## Adv9871

rakeshc19 said:


> All, I wanted to update on my PR grant
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
> FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20
> 
> Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)
> 
> Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct
> 
> Visa grant - 16th October 2020
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.


interesting


----------



## nstav

*Variable Pay for consideration in Fair Work High Income Threshold.*

Dear All ,

Need your guidance on below query ,

I have a total salary of 160K AUD , of which my basic is AUD 128K pa and variable pay of AUD 32K , is my salary considered to be above the Fair Work High Income Threshold for the GTI.

Cheers!


----------



## TheEndofDays

dholloye said:


> Hi, @small munene,
> 
> I hope my message finds you well!
> 
> Please are these PhD students in their last six (6) months of PhD ?
> 
> To others,
> 
> If you are a PhD student on this forum and you have received a rejection, could you please share with us the reason for your rejection?
> 
> Please clarify is you are in last six (6) months of PhD and if your research is in line with the seven (7) sectors listed by DHA.
> 
> 
> This info would help other PhD students strategise and welcome the â€œunexpected.â€ÂÂ�
> 
> Thanks


You are asking too much from those who got the rejection.


----------



## TheEndofDays

nstav said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Need your guidance on below query ,
> 
> I have a total salary of 160K AUD , of which my basic is AUD 128K pa and variable pay of AUD 32K , is my salary considered to be above the Fair Work High Income Threshold for the GTI.
> 
> Cheers!



Here’s the definition of “Earnings” per FWC


“ Earnings do not include:
payments the amount of which cannot be determined in advance such as:
commissions
incentive-based payments and bonuses, or
overtime (except guaranteed overtime);[4]
reimbursements (such as per diem payments),[5] and
compulsory contributions to a superannuation fund (superannuation guarantee).”


----------



## Ghoshd

nitinsy said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s pretty amusing how folks barge into here asking for advice but then refuse to answer the most basic questions.
> 
> Either you defer to the experience and judgment of the people here, or you don’t - you can’t have it both ways mate.
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, my base salary was below 153K AUD but CTC (base salary, performance bonus, stock options) was above 153K AUD.
> 
> I also searched and found AUD 200K plus jobs in seek/indeed/linkedin, that were relevant to my profile.
> 
> I did get the grant with this combo.
Click to expand...

I second that, though my pay was above threshold, i wanted to include all the benefits and asked GTO, she said as long as you can show evidence it can be included.


----------



## raxataxa

Guys, I think we should expect to see a lots of results (UIDs/rejections) this week. Why do I think that'd happen? Last Thursday, I tried to update one of my documents to [email protected] and received only an automated message but not a follow-up message saying my document has been added to my file (previously, I always received another email saying that my file has been updated). This (I assume) is because they have already processed my file and have probably made the decision too and are no longer considering any additional documents. Fingers crossed!


----------



## all_in_gti

raxataxa said:


> Guys, I think we should expect to see a lots of results (UIDs/rejections) this week. Why do I think that'd happen? Last Thursday, I tried to update one of my documents to [email protected] and received only an automated message but not a follow-up message saying my document has been added to my file (previously, I always received another email saying that my file has been updated). This (I assume) is because they have already processed my file and have probably made the decision too and are no longer considering any additional documents. Fingers crossed!


I don't think they are related, really. I updated my documents at the begining of the Sep and I receved a response. Later on a friend of mine updated his document twice around mid Sep and no response at all.


----------



## randomw4lk

They might be waiting for the official allocation for recent graduates to be released then give UID grants to those selected.


----------



## rakeshc19

advNB said:


> rakeshc19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All, I wanted to update on my PR grant
> 
> EOI submitted - 30 Jun 20
> UID received - 25 Aug 20
> Visa application lodged - 26 Aug 20
> Additional documentation requested (FBI clearance + medical examination) - 27 Aug 20
> FBI document uploaded - 28-Aug-20
> 
> Medical examination completed - 7 Oct (This was delayed as medical center appointment started only on 5th October in Melbourne)
> 
> Medical examination results uploaded - 12 Oct
> 
> Visa grant - 16th October 2020
> 
> 
> Stream - ICT
> Salary - Above threshold
> Location - Onshore Victoria
> Category - 858
> Education : Bachelor's degree
> 
> 20+ years of overall experience.
> 
> This forum has been very useful. Thanks and all the best to other folks who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Rakesh
> 
> Hey Rakesh,
> 
> Your profile is of great interest to me. Please help me with few answers.
> 
> 1. Do you have any publications, media coverage, blogs etc.?
> 
> 2. What helped you to prove your internationla recognition?
> 
> regards
Click to expand...


1. Do you have any publications, media coverage, blogs etc.?

Yes. I did have couple of publications/blogs on Finextra/LinkedIn and 2 internal white papers. 

2. What helped you to prove your internationla recognition?

- I have worked with Banks globally which was documented in my CV and validated through my travel history
- Recommendation letters from Senior industry leaders

Hope this helps.


----------



## raxataxa

all_in_gti said:


> I don't think they are related, really. I updated my documents at the begining of the Sep and I receved a response. Later on a friend of mine updated his document twice around mid Sep and no response at all.


Ah okay. I just want this to be over anyway. It has been 4 months since I applied. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## AlexandraS123

raxataxa said:


> Guys, I think we should expect to see a lots of results (UIDs/rejections) this week. Why do I think that'd happen? Last Thursday, I tried to update one of my documents to [email protected] and received only an automated message but not a follow-up message saying my document has been added to my file (previously, I always received another email saying that my file has been updated). This (I assume) is because they have already processed my file and have probably made the decision too and are no longer considering any additional documents. Fingers crossed!


I sent an enquiry to them a couple of weeks ago and received an automated response saying that due to how busy they are and Covid (of course it's covid!) if you submitted any additional docs you will not receive a confirmation email and that you should deem this email to be the confirmation email.

Quote from the email: 

_*If you have already lodged an Expression of Interest
The Department will be in contact with you, you will not receive an email confirming that your Expression of Interest has been received.



If you have submitted an Expression of Interest and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.



If you are requesting an update on the status of your Expression of Interest, kindly note due to COVID-19 we cannot provide an update, the Department will be in contact with you when it is possible.



Note: Global Talent Officers cannot be your nominator. You are encouraged to find your own nominator through your connections to Australia.*_


----------



## riskyHao

Hi Alexandra,

How can we submit additional docs once we submit the GTI contact form? Thanks. 



AlexandraS123 said:


> I sent an enquiry to them a couple of weeks ago and received an automated response saying that due to how busy they are and Covid (of course it's covid!) if you submitted any additional docs you will not receive a confirmation email and that you should deem this email to be the confirmation email.
> 
> Quote from the email:
> 
> _*If you have already lodged an Expression of Interest
> The Department will be in contact with you, you will not receive an email confirming that your Expression of Interest has been received.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have submitted an Expression of Interest and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are requesting an update on the status of your Expression of Interest, kindly note due to COVID-19 we cannot provide an update, the Department will be in contact with you when it is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Global Talent Officers cannot be your nominator. You are encouraged to find your own nominator through your connections to Australia.*_


----------



## Bayleaf

riskyHao said:


> Hi Alexandra,
> 
> How can we submit additional docs once we submit the GTI contact form? Thanks.


*Where an individual wishes to update their EOI, should they email with extra information / documentation?*

Yes, individuals who need to update their EOI with additional information can email the [email protected] mailbox with the additional documents and the team will link it to their EOI. Remember to include your name, date of birth and passport number to ensure it is linked to the correct EOI.

Source:
https://www.hannantew.com.au/global-talent-independent-program-interview-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/
(interview with Nedra Kelaart, Global Talent Officer)


----------



## kundikoi

*ATT: FinTech applicants*

if you're looking to beef up your awards or speakership profile, there are two more weeks to submit applications for these awards and a couple of months to apply for a speaking slot


----------



## AlexandraS123

riskyHao said:


> Hi Alexandra,
> 
> How can we submit additional docs once we submit the GTI contact form? Thanks.


Hey,

I think you just email them to [email protected]


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Hi,
Anybody any news? Just wondering how many people submit EOI in June not receive any feedback yet? Does any May submission remain?


----------



## rajaramwork\

kishanhabib said:


> I got rejection mail
> 
> EOI DATe : June 26 (Offshore)
> Stream: Energy and Mining
> 
> Profile: PhD - September 2018 (Japan with MEXT Scholarship) 6 Q1 First Author Papers, 2 Q1 second author Papers. Present position is Post Doctoral Researcher in Japan (Salary 60000 AUD)
> 
> No specific reason for rejection. Same mail that has been posted here before.


Ya! Its me.. The Salary Threshold is the key player more than the Qualifications and other records.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

rajaramwork\ said:


> Ya! Its me.. The Salary Threshold is the key player more than the Qualifications and other records.


So sorry to hear that, would you mind tell us ur EOI date and when you receive the outcome?


----------



## rajaramwork\

kundikoi said:


> *ATT: FinTech applicants*
> 
> if you're looking to beef up your awards or speakership profile, there are two more weeks to submit applications for these awards and a couple of months to apply for a speaking slot


Hello Mate, Do you have any idea on submitting a new EOI since mine is rejected last 
week in medtech..

What are the possibilities? if im submitting my secondary sector


----------



## rajaramwork\

Amanda_GTI said:


> So sorry to hear that, would you mind tell us ur EOI date and when you receive the outcome?


EOI: June 2020
Rejected: 12 oct 2020


----------



## Nana689

Why do I feel like all the recent rejections is of offshore applications? May COs consider offshore applications first?


----------



## rajaramwork\

Nana689 said:


> Why do I feel like all the recent rejections is of offshore applications? May COs consider offshore applications first?


Offshore= H'kongers( Priority)
Offshore = Job Offer or equivalent to 153k A$ 

Rest no use and nothing to express the frustrations


----------



## matg0707

rajaramwork\ said:


> Offshore= H'kongers( Priority)
> Offshore = Job Offer or equivalent to 153k A$
> 
> Rest no use and nothing to express the frustrations


Any evidence for this? 
So recent grads have no chance?


----------



## rajaramwork\

matg0707 said:


> Any evidence for this?
> So recent grads have no chance?



Read the previous threads


----------



## matg0707

rajaramwork\ said:


> Read the previous threads


I have been following this thread since its inception. That's a rather small sample size... So the claim is rather speculative, but I see your point


----------



## dholloye

Onshore PhD applicants, 


Please always provide details of your profile and UID / rejection.
This will help others evaluate their chances properly. 

Thanks


----------



## Aus13

All of my friends who are onshore were invited. One of them just had a single publication.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Aus13 said:


> All of my friends who are onshore were invited. One of them just had a single publication.


Are they receiving outcomes recently? I suppose their success might take advantage of the time.


----------



## kundikoi

rajaramwork\ said:


> Hello Mate, Do you have any idea on submitting a new EOI since mine is rejected last
> week in medtech..
> 
> What are the possibilities? if im submitting my secondary sector


the possibilities are *not *that good, unless a significant change in your (or your wife's) circumstances has occurred - like a new major award or publication, a job offer, or a much higher salary than before :ranger:



dholloye said:


> Onshore PhD applicants,
> Please always provide details of your profile and UID / rejection.
> This will help others evaluate their chances properly.
> Thanks


also, please always provide your bank account details and mother's maiden names :eyebrows:.


----------



## bappa_tumsat

Aus13 said:


> All of my friends who are onshore were invited. One of them just had a single publication.


When did they submit their EOI?


----------



## Aus13

From April to July


----------



## raxataxa

Aus13 said:


> All of my friends who are onshore were invited. One of them just had a single publication.


I think it also depends on when they applied. Many of my friends (onshore/Medtech) received. All of them applied between Jan-May 2020 or before that. Those of us who applied from June onwards are stuck like crazy.


----------



## bappa_tumsat

The FOI Request FA 20/09/00620 data excludes EOI remaining to be assessed and closed prior to an assessment being undertaken. What is the fate of the applicants from June and thereafter? What do you reckon?


----------



## NB

kundikoi said:


> the possibilities are *not *that good, unless a significant change in your (or your wife's) circumstances has occurred - like a new major award or publication, a job offer, or a much higher salary than before :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> also, please always provide your bank account details and mother's maiden names :eyebrows:.


I think the members are being uncharitable to the OP
He could have framed the question better but what he is asking are very basic questions which do not reveal the identity of the applicant 
It is gladly shared by those who are approved 

If those who are rejected can also share their profile to the same extent, it will reduce the load on the system by dissuading applicants who are not in the least eligible to apply

I am sure you must have seen questions from applicants who are not even remotely eligible 

Cheers


----------



## completenonsensewhat

It seems like people who give honest advice on this forum like NB, KDkoi and Small are told to take it easy. It's a bitter pill to swallow but almost all of it is correct advice. They also spend their valuable time here helping other candidates apply.

The Visa has become highly competitive at this point. What some of us cannot recognize is everyone applying now is competing against each other for 1 of 7500 spots (because 15000 involves family too). 

These are far better chances than other competitive programs globally. The Govt also needs peoples from under-represeneted countries to apply to this visa now (based on my opinion on the recently shared FOI). So unless it's a spectacular profile from South Asian countries, the chances of getting an invitation is also lower. 

What remains the same is the $153,600 threshold, innovative work in your fields and a benefit to the Australian community at large give you great odds at getting this invite. Last couple of weeks I've been seeing a very high calibre of candidates interested to get on this visa - from highly specialized doctors to startup founders who have raised their Series A to run a company in Australia. 

Not to discourage anybody, but if you are wondering if your salary will make the cut if it's less than 153,600 (it won't). If a PhD is good enough (it probably isn't unless its very innovative work). It's highly challenging times for countries to keep their immigration open. Just keep working and you'd probably get an invite in the program, if not this year then the next one.


----------



## matg0707

Well said


----------



## rajaramwork\

kundikoi said:


> the possibilities are *not *that good, unless a significant change in your (or your wife's) circumstances has occurred - like a new major award or publication, a job offer, or a much higher salary than before :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Good! submitting an EOI immediately after Rejection is " not offense" ? please i need a clearance in this. The second one " a job offer " is sure not possible, The major doubt is " higher salary than before " currently ( In India salary ratio is ultimately down). We had received a 2 International awards and one publication in Q1 journal(elsevier). But, it seems they are keenly watching the salary threshold right now.
> 
> What about the demand in Fintech sector any idea please
> 
> Thank you


----------



## suzannemcdonald5

*Definitions*

Hi there

I am new to the forum but have been trying to prepare an EOI for the GTI for some time. I was wondering if anyone knew what the department considers the definition of (1) MedTech and (2) data science? There are different ways to interpret both so I wanted to be sure. I've looked on the internet and the immi pages but there is very little information... 

Thanks for any advice in advance,
Suzanne


----------



## jkshah

I know a person who got rejected and then reapplied with some more information and got his UID in a couple of weeks. But this was the case for April applicants


----------



## AlexandraS123

completenonsensewhat said:


> It seems like people who give honest advice on this forum like NB, KDkoi and Small are told to take it easy. It's a bitter pill to swallow but almost all of it is correct advice. They also spend their valuable time here helping other candidates apply.
> 
> The Visa has become highly competitive at this point. What some of us cannot recognize is everyone applying now is competing against each other for 1 of 7500 spots (because 15000 involves family too).
> 
> These are far better chances than other competitive programs globally. The Govt also needs peoples from under-represeneted countries to apply to this visa now (based on my opinion on the recently shared FOI). So unless it's a spectacular profile from South Asian countries, the chances of getting an invitation is also lower.
> 
> What remains the same is the $153,600 threshold, innovative work in your fields and a benefit to the Australian community at large give you great odds at getting this invite. Last couple of weeks I've been seeing a very high calibre of candidates interested to get on this visa - from highly specialized doctors to startup founders who have raised their Series A to run a company in Australia.
> 
> Not to discourage anybody, but if you are wondering if your salary will make the cut if it's less than 153,600 (it won't). If a PhD is good enough (it probably isn't unless its very innovative work). It's highly challenging times for countries to keep their immigration open. Just keep working and you'd probably get an invite in the program, if not this year then the next one.


Do you think it makes a difference which country the applicant is from? I think in theory it shouldn’t as only the skills / profile / salary etc matter and not the country? If the country did matter it would mean that if you are from an underrepresented country you will get the invite rather than someone from a more represented country, everything else being equal? I mean it would be wonderful for me if it was indeed the case as hardly anyone from my country applied, but I just don’t feel like this is the way it works as it would kind of go against the overall policy of the immigration department


----------



## completenonsensewhat

AlexandraS123 said:


> Do you think it makes a difference which country the applicant is from? I think in theory it shouldn’t as only the skills / profile / salary etc matter and not the country? If the country did matter it would mean that if you are from an underrepresented country you will get the invite rather than someone from a more represented country, everything else being equal? I mean it would be wonderful for me if it was indeed the case as hardly anyone from my country applied, but I just don’t feel like this is the way it works as it would kind of go against the overall policy of the immigration department


No, your country of origin doesn't make a difference at all (unless its HK). As long as your profile checks all the boxes for this program, you stand a chance to get through it. I based my point on the FOI where there has been a slowdown in grants for countries that had a lot of grants previously. 

Again this is purely speculation and not based on any concrete evidence.


----------



## Bayleaf

AlexandraS123 said:


> Do you think it makes a difference which country the applicant is from? I think in theory it shouldn’t as only the skills / profile / salary etc matter and not the country? If the country did matter it would mean that if you are from an underrepresented country you will get the invite rather than someone from a more represented country, everything else being equal? I mean it would be wonderful for me if it was indeed the case as hardly anyone from my country applied, but I just don’t feel like this is the way it works as it would kind of go against the overall policy of the immigration department


*Are there any quotas – for example, fixed amount of invitations issued per: month, country of origin, offshore or onshore, or target sector?*

There are no quotas across any criteria.

Of course some target sectors such as MedTech, FinTech, and Advanced Manufacturing will be key to Australia’s economic recovery during and post pandemic. Exceptional individuals and businesses across these sectors and others that directly contribute to job creation and economic growth will be highly sought after.

Source:
https://www.hannantew.com.au/global-talent-independent-program-interview-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/
(interview with Nedra Kelaart, Global Talent Officer)


----------



## bahlv

I checked with a GTO on possibilities of switching from my 190 application to 124 - it was a long shot and that's what she said too, not possible. I will have to apply for a GTI and spend AUD6k.. Letting it pass for now and hoping for a 190 grant soon...


----------



## Michael1977

Hi All, do I need to fill out and submit form 80 while lodging the visa application? Thanks


----------



## nitinsy

Michael1977 said:


> Hi All, do I need to fill out and submit form 80 while lodging the visa application? Thanks


Not required but better to do it. They will eventually ask for it.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

nitinsy said:


> Not required but better to do it. They will eventually ask for it.


If someone is filing the 124 Visa through their Immi Account, then do they need to still fill Form 80 separately and upload?


----------



## tnk009

bahlv said:


> I checked with a GTO on possibilities of switching from my 190 application to 124 - it was a long shot and that's what she said too, not possible. I will have to apply for a GTI and spend AUD6k.. Letting it pass for now and hoping for a 190 grant soon...


It doesn't matter whether you are getting 189, 124 or 190. At the end of the day, all are PR.
What matters is that are you happy with the state (190 PR) where you want to settled down and do you see job prospects and retiring in that state.
If so, then 190 is good. If not then 6K is peanuts considering freedom of choosing state with 124 and settling down quickly rather than stuck with less preferred state for atleast 2 years with 190 and pay big price.


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> I think it also depends on when they applied. Many of my friends (onshore/Medtech) received. All of them applied between Jan-May 2020 or before that. Those of us who applied from June onwards are stuck like crazy.


I second your guess.

2~3 of my friends, onshore+MedTech+recent PhDs got a very quick response with UID. They submitted in Late April or Early May. 

My background is better than them but I submitted in Mid June and no response yet.


----------



## AlexandraS123

tnk009 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked with a GTO on possibilities of switching from my 190 application to 124 - it was a long shot and that's what she said too, not possible. I will have to apply for a GTI and spend AUD6k.. Letting it pass for now and hoping for a 190 grant soon...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter whether you are getting 189, 124 or 190. At the end of the day, all are PR.
> What matters is that are you happy with the state (190 PR) where you want to settled down and do you see job prospects and retiring in that state.
> If so, then 190 is good. If not then 6K is peanuts considering freedom of choosing state with 124 and settling down quickly rather than stuck with less preferred state for atleast 2 years with 190 and pay big price.
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree. But if you are happy with the state another consideration is how far along in the waiting process are you with 190. If it’s been 6 months or there about i personally wouldn’t bother with GTI. If you just lodged your 190 and don’t want to wait then yeah sure, if you can get your UID fast and then lodge 124 straight away you will get your PR within weeks.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> *Are there any quotas – for example, fixed amount of invitations issued per: month, country of origin, offshore or onshore, or target sector?*
> 
> There are no quotas across any criteria.
> 
> Of course some target sectors such as MedTech, FinTech, and Advanced Manufacturing will be key to Australia’s economic recovery during and post pandemic. Exceptional individuals and businesses across these sectors and others that directly contribute to job creation and economic growth will be highly sought after.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.hannantew.com.au/global-talent-independent-program-interview-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/
> (interview with Nedra Kelaart, Global Talent Officer)



Based on this
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF

At least we know these three sectors are much more competitive

MedTech, Quantum Information
Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
Energy and Mining Technology

Also, onshore invitation is 4 times more than offshore.


----------



## AlexandraS123

p.scott930 said:


> Bayleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are there any quotas – for example, fixed amount of invitations issued per: month, country of origin, offshore or onshore, or target sector?*
> 
> There are no quotas across any criteria.
> 
> Of course some target sectors such as MedTech, FinTech, and Advanced Manufacturing will be key to Australia’s economic recovery during and post pandemic. Exceptional individuals and businesses across these sectors and others that directly contribute to job creation and economic growth will be highly sought after.
> 
> Source:
> https://www.hannantew.com.au/global...w-with-a-global-talent-officer-nedra-kelaart/
> (interview with Nedra Kelaart, Global Talent Officer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800169-document-released.PDF
> 
> At least we know these three sectors are much more competitive
> 
> MedTech, Quantum Information
> Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
> Energy and Mining Technology
> 
> Also, onshore invitation is 4 times more than offshore.
Click to expand...

I would say considering the countries most applicants tend to come from most don’t currently have the eligible salary, and in that situation it’s always harder to make a case that should you move to a new country and go work in a sector that is still in early days you will make the required salary. Maybe nothing to do with onshore offshore otherwise. Just a thought


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

AlexandraS123 said:


> I would say considering the countries most applicants tend to come from most don’t currently have the eligible salary, and in that situation it’s always harder to make a case that should you move to a new country and go work in a sector that is still in early days you will make the required salary. Maybe nothing to do with onshore offshore otherwise. Just a thought


I agree! I think for offshore candidates it's hard to show the salary and also find an Aussie nominator. Hence fewer receive UID or even apply for it in the first place.


----------



## kundikoi

NB said:


> I think the members are being uncharitable to the OP
> He could have framed the question better but what he is asking are very basic questions which do not reveal the identity of the applicant
> It is gladly shared by those who are approved
> 
> If those who are rejected can also share their profile to the same extent, it will reduce the load on the system by dissuading applicants who are not in the least eligible to apply
> 
> I am sure you must have seen questions from applicants who are not even remotely eligible
> 
> Cheers


I respectfully disagree - as the OP seems to prefer spoon-fed information on a silver platter, instead of doing the legwork of actually reading through the whole thread and finding plenty of previous examples of rejections. 

Besides, the previous ~300+ pages have already demonstrated conclusively that future (and current) applicants don't really care about the past experiences (of being not even remotely eligible) anyways


----------



## kundikoi

rajaramwork\ said:


> Good! submitting an EOI immediately after Rejection is " not offense" ?


it's not, but again, I would stress the importance of having material updates at the point of re-application - otherwise one would be locking him/herself out of the updates and application window for several months



rajaramwork\ said:


> The second one "a job offer" is sure not possible


it is and will be for many re-applicants



rajaramwork\ said:


> The major doubt is " higher salary than before " currently ( In India salary ratio is ultimately down).


if the salary hasn't changed and a new job offer hasn't been secured, personally I would see little to no sense in re-applying :confused2:



rajaramwork\ said:


> We had received a 2 International awards and one publication in Q1 journal(elsevier). But, it seems they are keenly watching the salary threshold right now.


yes they are, thus I wouldn't consider the 2 international awards/one publication "material" 



rajaramwork\ said:


> What about the demand in Fintech sector any idea please


it's certainly high and all of the govnt/dept's public statements seem to prioritise Fintech lately. that is not to say that applying under the field, while not necessarily qualified for it, will lead to UID. as I have mentioned before, combining separate "Fin" and "Tech" experiences, does not a "FinTech" make


----------



## Nana689

Any onshore applications submitted EOI in June still not received response yet? I am onshore and waited 4 month now. Medtech field.


----------



## randomw4lk

Nana689 said:


> Any onshore applications submitted EOI in June still not received response yet? I am onshore and waited 4 month now. Medtech field.


I am onshore and waited for 4 months too. Data science.


----------



## Nana689

randomw4lk said:


> Nana689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any onshore applications submitted EOI in June still not received response yet? I am onshore and waited 4 month now. Medtech field.
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> I am onshore and waited for 4 months too. Data science.
Click to expand...

Do you know any onshore since June still waiting for the response? I would be grateful if you could let me know in case you received the response from COs.


----------



## p.scott930

Nana689 said:


> Do you know any onshore since June still waiting for the response? I would be grateful if you could let me know in case you received the response from COs.


Me. MedTech field. Submitted in June. No response.


----------



## small munene

I am surprised to note that Distinguished Talent(DT) Visa is NOT same as Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa (source:https://rcrlaw.com.au/global-talent-program-and-distinguished-talent-visa/) and according to immigration they will offer only 200 DT and 15,00 GTI. (source:https://www.mondaq.com/australia/wo...in-store-for-australian-migration-in-20202021) in 2020/2021

From that, i quickly looked at my grant and its interesting to note that its DT visa grant but not GTI grant. Yet i applied and went through GTI process.


Anyone who is shocked with this revelation?



Also, according to dept GTI and DT are different (source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels)


----------



## p.scott930

small munene said:


> I am surprised to note that Distinguished Talent(DT) Visa is NOT same as Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa (source:https://rcrlaw.com.au/global-talent-program-and-distinguished-talent-visa/) and according to immigration they will offer only 200 DT and 15,00 GTI. (source:https://www.mondaq.com/australia/wo...in-store-for-australian-migration-in-20202021) in 2020/2021
> 
> From that, i quickly looked at my grant and its interesting to note that its DT visa grant but not GTI grant. Yet i applied and went through GTI process.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is shocked with this revelation?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to dept GTI and DT are different (source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels)


No surprise.

If you remember the GTI contact form, they asked you to select

Please select your option: 
1. Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier which provides priority processing)
2. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application under the Global Talent Independent program (I have received a global talent unique identifier)
3. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application


GTI program is actually under DT visa.


----------



## nitinsy

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> If someone is filing the 124 Visa through their Immi Account, then do they need to still fill Form 80 separately and upload?


Yes. Filled it offline and uploaded later. I couldn't find any section for it, so uploaded in the identity section itself.


----------



## small munene

p.scott930 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to note that Distinguished Talent(DT) Visa is NOT same as Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa (source:https://rcrlaw.com.au/global-talent-program-and-distinguished-talent-visa/) and according to immigration they will offer only 200 DT and 15,00 GTI. (source:https://www.mondaq.com/australia/wo...in-store-for-australian-migration-in-20202021) in 2020/2021
> 
> From that, i quickly looked at my grant and its interesting to note that its DT visa grant but not GTI grant. Yet i applied and went through GTI process.
> 
> 
> Anyone who is shocked with this revelation?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to dept GTI and DT are different (source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels)
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> If you remember the GTI contact form, they asked you to select
> 
> Please select your option:
> 1. Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier which provides priority processing)
> 2. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application under the Global Talent Independent program (I have received a global talent unique identifier)
> 3. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application
> 
> 
> GTI program is actually under DT visa.
Click to expand...

So, what are the 200 visas for DT? And 15,000 for GTI?


----------



## Nana689

p.scott930 said:


> Nana689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any onshore since June still waiting for the response? I would be grateful if you could let me know in case you received the response from COs.
> 
> 
> 
> Me. MedTech field. Submitted in June. No response.
Click to expand...

So almost onshore applicants have already had results, only few ones like us waiting for COs response now? Please keep in touch and update if you guys have something new.


----------



## appu2020

Hi Everyone,

I’ve been following this forum for quite some time and I have found it very informative.
To give my introduction, I’m a bachelor of Engineering in IT with 15 years of ICT experience including 10+ Years of rich FinTech experience. My CTC is well above the salary criteria.I submitted GTI EOI on August 13th and received UID on October 8th.
Then I approached ACS for my nomination but they refused to nominate me saying I have not received any national/ international level awards and have no publication in reputed magazine\journals.
Here my question is: Can anyone suggest me any other nominator to reach out?
Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## chigozie2040

appu2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’ve been following this forum for quite some time and I have found it very informative.
> To give my introduction, I’m a bachelor of Engineering in IT with 15 years of ICT experience including 10+ Years of rich FinTech experience. My CTC is well above the salary criteria.I submitted GTI EOI on August 13th and received UID on October 8th.
> Then I approached ACS for my nomination but they refused to nominate me saying I have not received any national/ international level awards and have no publication in reputed magazine\journals.
> Here my question is: Can anyone suggest me any other nominator to reach out?
> Your help is much appreciated.


Congratulations on your UID, please are onshore or offshore? To answer your question, there are people ICT who could nominate you but it will cost you about 4k Ausd. ACS remains the cheapest option.


----------



## appu2020

I am an offshore candidate. So what’s the option you have told: People ICT? Is that an Australian organization?


----------



## small munene

appu2020 said:


> I am an offshore candidate. So whatâ€™️s the option you have told: People ICT? Is that an Australian organization?


Get some MARA agents specifically for only nomination. Otherwise, if you have some good extra $$$$$$$, why not give the application to MARA as you have UiD ready ( which is painful to get, recently).


----------



## gtisp2020

Nana689 said:


> So almost onshore applicants have already had results, only few ones like us waiting for COs response now? Please keep in touch and update if you guys have something new.


There are tons of June applicants who have not got any response. :ranger:


----------



## gtisp2020

p.scott930 said:


> I second your guess.
> 
> 2~3 of my friends, onshore+MedTech+recent PhDs got a very quick response with UID. They submitted in Late April or Early May.
> 
> My background is better than them but I submitted in Mid June and no response yet.


GTI was like a piece of cake for onshore research graduates who applied between March-early May. One of my friends got the GTI visa just with masters and one publication (obviously not in Nature or Science) within <2 weeks and now doing nothing (no job) and looking for govt support to survive (there are many such people around me). I think the Dept didn't have that many applicants and was in a rush at that time to fill up a reasonable number of allocated places. But now they have the luxury to be selective.


----------



## appu2020

Thanks Small munene for your suggestion. I’ll check with MARA agents regarding my nomination .


----------



## appu2020

By the way, I’m new to this group. can anyone please help me how to reply to a particular comment? I’m not getting any option to select a previous comment and reply.
Thanks much.


----------



## small munene

gtisp2020 said:


> p.scott930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second your guess.
> 
> 2~3 of my friends, onshore+MedTech+recent PhDs got a very quick response with UID. They submitted in Late April or Early May.
> 
> My background is better than them but I submitted in Mid June and no response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> GTI was like a piece of cake for onshore research graduates who applied between March-early May. One of my friends got the GTI visa just with masters and one publication (obviously not in Nature or Science) within <2 weeks and now doing nothing (no job) and looking for govt support to survive (there are many such people around me). I think the Dept didn't have that many applicants and was in a rush at that time to fill up a reasonable number of allocated places. But now they have the luxury to be selective.
Click to expand...

You’re right. We all talked about it, here. The GTI visa is getting harder and strict. I know many people who got visas too with such weak profiles.... Dec 2019 and Jan -May 2020. Anyway, because few people knew about it.

But still, we have seen many people recently getting UIDs even in October within days or weeks of EOI. So, perhaps the department is truly getting focused and being true to the words like “Talent” and “Distinguished”.

Like KDkoi said, if you lodged in your visa in June July etc and no response now, it means your profile is neither good nor bad but just ok. Once they give all good profiles UIDs, they will then think about you.


----------



## R243

I submitted in June, Advance manufacturing and no response yet!


----------



## gtisp2020

Just got a reply from one of Global Talent Support Officers in LinkedIn. I asked her the reason for delay in getting EOI response. 

"Since you graduated recently, you have a good chance for the program. You fit neatly into the MedTech sector. There is a backlog of EOIs due to the pandemic. You will be advised either way if you are successful/unsuccessful. No news simply means it is still in the line for processing or being processed. The delays in assessing are still very significant due to the pandemic. The team is unable to provide individual status updates."


----------



## ASOZR

gtisp2020 said:


> Just got a reply from one of Global Talent Support Officers in LinkedIn. I asked her the reason for delay in getting EOI response.
> 
> "Since you graduated recently, you have a good chance for the program. You fit neatly into the MedTech sector. There is a backlog of EOIs due to the pandemic. You will be advised either way if you are successful/unsuccessful. No news simply means it is still in the line for processing or being processed. The delays in assessing are still very significant due to the pandemic. The team is unable to provide individual status updates."


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> I am surprised to note that Distinguished Talent(DT) Visa is NOT same as Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa
> 
> Anyone who is shocked with this revelation?


nah - there never was a specific legislation / legislative instrument governing GTIP, so they just force fitted it into the DT legislation (the one requiring all onshore 124s to leave the country before the decision, etc). 

even funnier is all of our spouses and kids now holding a DT visa actually :eyebrows:




small munene said:


> So, what are the 200 visas for DT? And 15,000 for GTI?


here's an example of 'true' DT, vs GTI. I think of DT basically as supporting (w/o UID) all other fields/occupations that don't fit 'neatly' under the priority sectors. 



appu2020 said:


> I’m a bachelor of Engineering in IT with 15 years of ICT experience including 10+ Years of rich FinTech experience. My CTC is well above the salary criteria.I submitted GTI EOI on August 13th and received UID on October 8th.


ACS/ICT ain't the only route from your profile - you can try FinTech Australia or any of their state chapters, as well as a particular State's investment/development agency like Invest NSW

Or sign up to be a speaker at that conference I posted yesterday and make some organic connections there :eyebrows:


----------



## wali_u

p.scott930 said:


> No surprise.
> 
> If you remember the GTI contact form, they asked you to select
> 
> Please select your option:
> 1. Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier which provides priority processing)
> 2. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application under the Global Talent Independent program (I have received a global talent unique identifier)
> 3. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application
> 
> 
> GTI program is actually under DT visa.


So what's the difference between DT and GTI visa?


----------



## gtisp2020

ASOZR said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


end of July


----------



## kundikoi

wali_u said:


> So what's the difference between DT and GTI visa?


one requires a UID to apply (GTI) and the other one doesn't (DT). 

one has an expanded quota (15k) and the other one doesn't (200). 

GTI is essentially a mini-subset of DT, focussed on the 7 priority areas only.



gtisp2020 said:


> Just got a reply from one of Global Talent Support Officers in LinkedIn. I asked her the reason for delay in getting EOI response.
> 
> "Since you graduated recently, you have a good chance for the program. You fit neatly into the MedTech sector. There is a backlog of EOIs due to the pandemic. You will be advised either way if you are successful/unsuccessful. No news simply means it is still in the line for processing or being processed. The delays in assessing are still very significant due to the pandemic. The team is unable to provide individual status updates."


I wouldn't read too much into it mate - standard copy/paste response designed to keep applicants at bay and overall program in their good graces :ranger:


----------



## gtisp2020

I wouldn't read too much into it mate - standard copy/paste response designed to keep applicants at bay and overall program in their good graces :ranger:[/QUOTE]

Her message didn't look like a standard copy/paste response to me. But anything other than UID is kind of meaningless.


----------



## small munene

DT doesnt need UID? I got granted DT with a GTI UID. This is very reason i got surprised


----------



## small munene

Following


----------



## wajiwala

gtisp2020 said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it mate - standard copy/paste response designed to keep applicants at bay and overall program in their good graces :ranger:


Her message didn't look like a standard copy/paste response to me. But anything other than UID is kind of meaningless.[/QUOTE]

I totally agree. They have a log of applications due to non-allocations of quota for 2020-21 mainly and due to pandemic to some extent now. Rest, other members who are giving their baseless opinions about the priority countries, exceptional profiles, or whatever is of no use. I feel, let's wait and let them come back to respond. They will finalize the strategy from 5000 to 15000 visas (the criteria must be relaxed now). Those who keep telling that now these are 7500 visas (due to partners) must stop this disappointment as the case was the same previously as well. The quota is 3 times more than the previous year... clearly


I must tell everyone that now your chances have not only increased 3 fold but manifolds as a majority of us were those who were at the margin and now they must be clearly among the qualifier...

Things are going to come very positively within a month's time in my opinion... Goodluck everyone here


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> DT doesnt need UID? I got granted DT with a GTI UID. This is very reason i got surprised


everybody in GTIP gets granted a DT - subclasses 858 and 124 *are *DT. there is no separate visa subclass for GTIP as it's merely a subset of DT.


----------



## wali_u

kundikoi said:


> one requires a UID to apply (GTI) and the other one doesn't (DT).
> 
> one has an expanded quota (15k) and the other one doesn't (200).
> 
> GTI is essentially a mini-subset of DT, focussed on the 7 priority areas only.
> 
> :ranger:


Your argument doesn't make sense. I got the UID to apply after filling up the EOI form from the GTI website yet was granted the DT visa. Same thing with another friend of mine as well.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Begging for any update.


----------



## kundikoi

wali_u said:


> Your argument doesn't make sense. I got the UID to apply after filling up the EOI form from the GTI website yet was granted the DT visa. Same thing with another friend of mine as well.


there is no argument lol :confused2: GTI *is *DT - it's simply not the only way to secure DT


----------



## Michael1977

Hi guys, do you submit your visa application through the IMMI account or through the GTI form? Thanks


----------



## small munene

Michael1977 said:


> Hi guys, do you submit your visa application through the IMMI account or through the GTI form? Thanks


As for me its Immi


----------



## small munene

wali_u said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> one requires a UID to apply (GTI) and the other one doesn't (DT).
> 
> one has an expanded quota (15k) and the other one doesn't (200).
> 
> GTI is essentially a mini-subset of DT, focussed on the 7 priority areas only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument doesn't make sense. I got the UID to apply after filling up the EOI form from the GTI website yet was granted the DT visa. Same thing with another friend of mine as well.
Click to expand...

The point was the slots for DT and GTI. DT is 20 and GTI is 15,000. Yet Dept gives out DTs. Hope i am clearer.


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> The point was the slots for DT and GTI. DT is 20 and GTI is 15,000. Yet Dept gives out DTs. Hope i am clearer.


hmm no I still don't follow what you're asking. I'm trying to say that there is *no such thing* as a GTI visa in AUS legislation period - only a DT visa. Hence the Dept gives out DTs to those with GTI UIDs. 

I guess another way of thinking about it is that total DT = 15200, of which non-UID DT is 200 and UID DT (=GTI) is 15000.


----------



## Gadget Guru

kundikoi said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was the slots for DT and GTI. DT is 20 and GTI is 15,000. Yet Dept gives out DTs. Hope i am clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm no I still don't follow what you're asking. I'm trying to say that there is *no such thing* as a GTI visa in AUS legislation period - only a DT visa. Hence the Dept gives out DTs to those with GTI UIDs.
> 
> I guess another way of thinking about it is that total DT = 15200, of which non-UID DT is 200 and UID DT (=GTI) is 15000.
Click to expand...

Second that!


----------



## AlexandraS123

Unsure if anyone posted this yet, last page of this doc has the EOI backlog as of August 31st https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900057-document-released.PDF


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Just filled my 124 Visa and now waiting for a reply. I have read that a lot of people here received an s56 request from the Case officer. In my case, my migration agent got a mail (automated) to get health examinations done within 28 days. Is it the same as the s56 request that folks here have been talking about or should I wait to get that specific request to get my examinations done?


----------



## AlexandraS123

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Just filled my 124 Visa and now waiting for a reply. I have read that a lot of people here received an s56 request from the Case officer. In my case, my migration agent got a mail (automated) to get health examinations done within 28 days. Is it the same as the s56 request that folks here have been talking about or should I wait to get that specific request to get my examinations done?


Medicals are automatically requested for any long term visa application. It’s not triggered manually. S56 is different


----------



## NB

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Just filled my 124 Visa and now waiting for a reply. I have read that a lot of people here received an s56 request from the Case officer. In my case, my migration agent got a mail (automated) to get health examinations done within 28 days. Is it the same as the s56 request that folks here have been talking about or should I wait to get that specific request to get my examinations done?


S56 is a request for more information which may also come in due course
You can go ahead and complete your medicals in the meantime 

Cheers


----------



## chigozie2040

After submitting my s56 documents the CO went silent since then. Does anyone know what could be the problem? Thanks


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

NB said:


> S56 is a request for more information which may also come in due course
> You can go ahead and complete your medicals in the meantime
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, exactly what I wanted to know here.


----------



## rokaya

wajiwala said:


> Her message didn't look like a standard copy/paste response to me. But anything other than UID is kind of meaningless.


I totally agree. They have a log of applications due to non-allocations of quota for 2020-21 mainly and due to pandemic to some extent now. Rest, other members who are giving their baseless opinions about the priority countries, exceptional profiles, or whatever is of no use. I feel, let's wait and let them come back to respond. They will finalize the strategy from 5000 to 15000 visas (the criteria must be relaxed now). Those who keep telling that now these are 7500 visas (due to partners) must stop this disappointment as the case was the same previously as well. The quota is 3 times more than the previous year... clearly


I must tell everyone that now your chances have not only increased 3 fold but manifolds as a majority of us were those who were at the margin and now they must be clearly among the qualifier...

Things are going to come very positively within a month's time in my opinion... Goodluck everyone here[/QUOTE]

Well Said. That what we all need at this time. Be Patience and Stay Positive.


----------



## Bayleaf

AlexandraS123 said:


> Unsure if anyone posted this yet, last page of this doc has the EOI backlog as of August 31st https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900057-document-released.PDF


Between 1/7/2019 to 31/8/2020, 5792 visas were granted under the GTI program based on this document you shared.

Between 1/7/2019 to 30/6/2020, 4109 visas were granted under the GTI program based on this report.

Which means 1683 visas have already been granted from 1/7/2020 to 31/8/2020. Slightly more than 10% of the allocated quota for financial year 2020-21.


----------



## Hope333

Bayleaf said:


> Between 1/7/2019 to 31/8/2020, 5792 visas were granted under the GTI program based on this document you shared.
> 
> Between 1/7/2019 to 30/6/2020, 4109 visas were granted under the GTI program based on this report.
> 
> Which means 1683 visas have already been granted from 1/7/2020 to 31/8/2020. Slightly more than 10% of the allocated quota for financial year 2020-21.


Wow, already 10%. So quick. Not sure how many granted in Sep and Oct. Hope we can receive the update soon. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## kundikoi

chigozie2040 said:


> After submitting my s56 documents the CO went silent since then. Does anyone know what could be the problem? Thanks


Without seeing the case file - of course not. 

But given your ~1 months of waiting, surely it must’ve occurred to you by now that there might be a problem with said S56 documents, or the rest of the file? I.e. suspect nominator, overly broad SD, missing docs, etc.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Hope333 said:


> Wow, already 10%. So quick. Not sure how many granted in Sep and Oct. Hope we can receive the update soon. Good luck to everyone.


With a quota of 15000 for the year, that's approximately 1250/month. So 1683 means that they didn't process enough for two months. They have room to give out more I reckon.


----------



## Hope333

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> With a quota of 15000 for the year, that's approximately 1250/month. So 1683 means that they didn't process enough for two months. They have room to give out more I reckon.


If they can keep the pace of July and August, I think most the people in this forum will receive a reply in November.


----------



## small munene

FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.

Gaming seems


----------



## chigozie2040

kundikoi said:


> Without seeing the case file - of course not.
> 
> But given your ~1 months of waiting, surely it must’ve occurred to you by now that there might be a problem with said S56 documents, or the rest of the file? I.e. suspect nominator, overly broad SD, missing docs, etc.


If there is a case of missing documents or with s56 documents then they should respond to the numerous emails the agent has been sending to them and let us know what the problem could be.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

small munene said:


> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems


Ouch, that's bad. I suppose this is why EOI is taking more time as the department wants to verify the essential parts early on.


----------



## kundikoi

chigozie2040 said:


> If there is a case of missing documents or with s56 documents then they should respond to the numerous emails the agent has been sending to them and let us know what the problem could be.


not really - if foul play is suspected on the existing docs (or lack thereof), why would anyone bother to request more docs :confused2:

again - I'm *not *saying that is the case here, but I also ain't saying that it's not 



small munene said:


> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems


glad to hear - they are *definitely *getting better at sniffing out gaming at various stages as the program evolves.



ict_gtip_candidate said:


> With a quota of 15000 for the year, that's approximately 1250/month. So 1683 means that they didn't process enough for two months. They have room to give out more I reckon.


this has been rehashed to death on here mate - 15k includes dependents at the rate of slightly above 2, so the number of UIDs available is only 7-7.5k, not 15k.


----------



## Ocean123

Based on the report shared by Alexendras123 on page 393. 
From July 2019 to end of August 2020 approximately 3800 visa are issued under distinguished talent. Remaining 2000 visa under GTI are issued to skilled, regional and employee sponsor Applicants . 
It is a speculation that the applications under GTI were not very strong so they issue GTI quota to other applicants who were waiting for a long time . 
The recent rejection is a reason of strong applicants. But if in future GTI applicants have strong profile they will definitely issue more grants beyond the 15000 quota. Nothing is fix and for them itâ€™️s only a PR visa .


----------



## stalent2020

small munene said:


> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems




Do you know the applicant in person?
How he faked some of the achievements


----------



## chigozie2040

small munene said:


> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems


Do you know this applicant in person? I don't believe someone would risk 4111k AUSD on fake documents knowing fully well that he/she is gambling with huge of money.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

kundikoi said:


> this has been rehashed to death on here mate - 15k includes dependents at the rate of slightly above 2, so the number of UIDs available is only 7-7.5k, not 15k.


Yes, I understand that but if you look at the document you'll see that 1643 includes primary and secondary applicants, hence it's not the number of UIDs but the no. of Visas that were granted in those two months.


----------



## small munene

stalent2020 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the applicant in person?
> How he faked some of the achievements
Click to expand...

Mutual friend. I cant confirm if he faked docs or not. I just suspected. But according to s56, it was verifying spouse, birth certificate, character, and verifying one achievement . 

So thats all i know


----------



## dholloye

Please can you give more information on the rejections you mentioned on Saturday ? Are the PhD students in their last 6 months ? 

Thanks


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI everyone. Someone got a reject of his 124 visa. The dept thinks he faked some of the achievements and non genuine partner. It was due to some docs not being verifiable (just my guess). But his decisin took long actually to come in. Close to 2 months.
> 
> Gaming seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know this applicant in person? I don't believe someone would risk 4111k AUSD on fake documents knowing fully well that he/she is gambling with huge of money.
Click to expand...




4111 AUD is little money. I have seen people spending half a million dollar for PR which they never get. Go to youtube and search, who gets to stay or about these cases. I know one poor indian family spent 250,000 USD on a fake agent and never even got s56. 

In nutshell, its not a strong point for many not to game the system.


----------



## small munene

dholloye said:


> Please can you give more information on the rejections you mentioned on Saturday ? Are the PhD students in their last 6 months ?
> 
> Thanks


Check my previous posts. I gave some info about it


----------



## p.scott930

Nana689 said:


> Any onshore applications submitted EOI in June still not received response yet? I am onshore and waited 4 month now. Medtech field.


Hi Nana689,

Would you mind sharing your profile?

Thanks.
Paul


----------



## stalent2020

p.scott930 said:


> Hi Nana689,
> 
> Would you mind sharing your profile?
> 
> Thanks.
> Paul



Guys, do you know anybody who got rejection after 4 months waiting?


----------



## randomw4lk

small munene said:


> Check my previous posts. I gave some info about it


I think this sentence in your post is not clear: "Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs". That is why others are still questioning.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

small munene said:


> 4111 AUD is little money. I have seen people spending half a million dollar for PR which they never get. Go to youtube and search, who gets to stay or about these cases. I know one poor indian family spent 250,000 USD on a fake agent and never even got s56.
> 
> In nutshell, its not a strong point for many not to game the system.



Mate, I hope you didn't forget some decimals in there as it sounds rather unbelievable that someone would spend 100x the PR fee to get it through an agent. Surely there would be better ways to get a PR if you had 250k to spend.


----------



## ImmiAU

Guys , Can anybody be my nominator?
I prepared and submitted EOI on 8 Nov 2019 and got uid in about 10days. But because offshore and only as traveller to visit au, so it is hard for me to find an nominator, so I was blocked for this. In fact I know some friends with pr such as ex HR colleague, engineer not very familiar,. None of them has national reputation as form 1000mentioned. I wish somebody here may help me to find an nominator, your nominator or yourself if you have some good background. As far as I know the nomimator just need write some words and offer some personal information. I can share the detail personal info with you. 
If nobody helps me I’ll take my friend as my nominator and try. I don’t think the moninator is very important, the background and salary are much more important. Am I right? 
My background: over 10 years of internet industrial on high performance background sevice engine design and develop.
Thanks for reading and help


----------



## small munene

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Mate, I hope you didn't forget some decimals in there as it sounds rather unbelievable that someone would spend 100x the PR fee to get it through an agent. Surely there would be better ways to get a PR if you had 250k to spend.


FYI 



. True story, true figures. People are crazy, mate. First time i found out about such cases i also got schocked.


----------



## small munene

randomw4lk said:


> I think this sentence in your post is not clear: "Almost similar profile but ending their PhDs". That is why others are still questioning.


Their profiles were related to the case under discussion. And they were in the last six months of PhD. Obviously, i can not give every single detail of another person's profile.

Take this from me.

They had 3-5 publications (First author) and 3-6 other author publications 
3-5 conferences
Onshore
Finishing PhD soon
In Energy sector
AGRTP Scholarships
Excellent CGPA in the past (Masters and Undergraduate)
Nominator well reknown 
No salary, except 28,000 AUD scholarship
No Job offers

Hope, i gave you enough info!


----------



## ImmiAU

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4111 AUD is little money. I have seen people spending half a million dollar for PR which they never get. Go to youtube and search, who gets to stay or about these cases. I know one poor indian family spent 250,000 USD on a fake agent and never even got s56.
> 
> In nutshell, its not a strong point for many not to game the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I hope you didn't forget some decimals in there as it sounds rather unbelievable that someone would spend 100x the PR fee to get it through an agent. Surely there would be better ways to get a PR if you had 250k to spend.
Click to expand...

Many people lost their money after buying some small business but pr left
Many people spent lots money on agency but nothing left


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Their profiles were related to the case under discussion. And they were in the last six months of PhD. Obviously, i can not give every single detail of another person's profile.
> 
> Take this from me.
> 
> They had 3-5 publications (First author) and 3-6 other author publications
> 3-5 conferences
> Onshore
> Finishing PhD soon
> In Energy sector
> AGRTP Scholarships
> Excellent CGPA in the past (Masters and Undergraduate)
> Nominator well reknown
> No salary, except 28,000 AUD scholarship
> No Job offers
> 
> Hope, i gave you enough info!


They have done great study. Maybe their researches not really help in the energy sector?


----------



## randomw4lk

small munene said:


> Their profiles were related to the case under discussion. And they were in the last six months of PhD. Obviously, i can not give every single detail of another person's profile.
> 
> Take this from me.
> 
> They had 3-5 publications (First author) and 3-6 other author publications
> 3-5 conferences
> Onshore
> Finishing PhD soon
> In Energy sector
> AGRTP Scholarships
> Excellent CGPA in the past (Masters and Undergraduate)
> Nominator well reknown
> No salary, except 28,000 AUD scholarship
> No Job offers
> 
> Hope, i gave you enough info!


Thank you for sharing. This clearly shows that graduating PhDs should secure at least a job offer to improve their chances.


----------



## raxataxa

Looks like COs(?) are no longer adding additional documents to our (those who applied in June 2020) files. Or is it just mine?


----------



## R243

Why you’re saying that? You can send any documents and they will link it to your file


----------



## jjoy

appu2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’ve been following this forum for quite some time and I have found it very informative.
> To give my introduction, I’m a bachelor of Engineering in IT with 15 years of ICT experience including 10+ Years of rich FinTech experience. My CTC is well above the salary criteria.I submitted GTI EOI on August 13th and received UID on October 8th.
> Then I approached ACS for my nomination but they refused to nominate me saying I have not received any national/ international level awards and have no publication in reputed magazine\journals.
> Here my question is: Can anyone suggest me any other nominator to reach out?
> Your help is much appreciated.



One of my friend is also in same situation, he got UID but struggling to have a nominator [ACS didn't consider his profile]. @appu2020 If you get any +ve news on this, please share that would be helpful for many


----------



## jjoy

chigozie2040 said:


> Congratulations on your UID, please are onshore or offshore? To answer your question, there are people ICT who could nominate you but it will cost you about 4k Ausd. ACS remains the cheapest option.


@chigozie2040 Do you have any reference? My friend checked with multiple consultancies and agents, they ready to provide assistance on preparing the application but not finding a nominator


----------



## ImmiAU

moonster said:


> wali_u said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took 3 days to show the status "ready for collection" in the portal and another 3 days of sending the required documents and receiving back via express post from the Canberra high commission office.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, did they GT officer mention before how long you need to have those PCC return to him? Also, if IELTS taken more than 2 years ago, do we need to retake the IELTS? If you receive UID, did they mention you need submit your application within a certain time period before UID lapse or expire? Thanks so much!
Click to expand...

A gti officer told me there is no expire time for a UID.
The policy or quota may change.


----------



## dtzhu337

NB said:


> Better your prospects of employment in Australia, the faster is the processing and grant
> It’s not on first come first served basis
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. They again asked for s56 for the relationship with my spouse on Oct 19. I submitted the same day. Now I am waiting again. Finger crossed


----------



## Hope333

dtzhu337 said:


> Thanks. They again asked for s56 for the relationship with my spouse on Oct 19. I submitted the same day. Now I am waiting again. Finger crossed


Thanks for updating.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

dtzhu337 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better your prospects of employment in Australia, the faster is the processing and grant
> It’s not on first come first served basis
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. They again asked for s56 for the relationship with my spouse on Oct 19. I submitted the same day. Now I am waiting again. Finger crossed
Click to expand...

If you don’t mind sharing, what did the ask about your relationship with spouse in the s56? Did the ask for proof? What did you share?


----------



## raxataxa

R243 said:


> Why you’re saying that? You can send any documents and they will link it to your file


Coz they used to previously reply to me saying my documents were attached to my file. I am no longer receiving those messages. Hope for things to expedite for good.


----------



## small munene

raxataxa said:


> R243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why youâ€™️re saying that? You can send any documents and they will link it to your file
> 
> 
> 
> Coz they used to previously reply to me saying my documents were attached to my file. I am no longer receiving those messages. Hope for things to expedite for good.
Click to expand...

Hi Mate, do not over do it. It is logical your GTI profile cant change everyday overnight, unless there is something fishy with you. That is the reason we tell you here to make a comprehensive EOI in the start before submission. Yeah! I know what you’re thinking that you can forget something critical. Sure its possible, that is reason they are ok with first and second updates but more than that in a year? Think about it. What if all candidates did the same, what would happen?

Learning point.
Do not over do it. You might jeopardize your chances.


----------



## small munene

dtzhu337 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better your prospects of employment in Australia, the faster is the processing and grant
> It’s not on first come first served basis
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. They again asked for s56 for the relationship with my spouse on Oct 19. I submitted the same day. Now I am waiting again. Finger crossed
Click to expand...

Be careful on how you handle spouse s56! Provide just enough proof.


----------



## dtzhu337

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> If you don’t mind sharing, what did the ask about your relationship with spouse in the s56? Did the ask for proof? What did you share?


Sure. 
I lodged the application on Oct 13 (12:10am ish). On the same day, I received health assessment request and s56_1. Within the s56_1, they need evidence for the relationship to my spouse, although we provided our marriage certificate. For this part, they listed 4 parts, including nature of relationship, financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects. In response to these, on Oct 18, we wrote a statutory declaration, and provide travel history, lease agreement, and etc. 

On Oct 19, very early in the morning, we received another s56, requesting more evidence for financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects (no nature of relationship) this time. They also indicated the previous documents we provided have been assessed. We provided rental and grocery transaction and friend statement, and are waiting for their decision. They haven't contacted us for further documents until now, as I guess we submitted enough evidence to decide.


----------



## Gadget Guru

dtzhu337 said:


> ict_gtip_candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t mind sharing, what did the ask about your relationship with spouse in the s56? Did the ask for proof? What did you share?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> I lodged the application on Oct 13 (12:10am ish). On the same day, I received health assessment request and s56_1. Within the s56_1, they need evidence for the relationship to my spouse, although we provided our marriage certificate. For this part, they listed 4 parts, including nature of relationship, financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects. In response to these, on Oct 18, we wrote a statutory declaration, and provide travel history, lease agreement, and etc.
> 
> On Oct 19, very early in the morning, we received another s56, requesting more evidence for financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects (no nature of relationship) this time. We provided more evidence and now are waiting for their decision. They haven't contacted us until now.
Click to expand...

This is strange, registered marriage certificate ideally works.


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> This is strange, registered marriage certificate ideally works.


No. Not always. I uploaded marriage certificate, registration of marriage certificate, our passports and NICs had each others names as partners, but still asked for more info about our relationship. On submitting extra info, they gave both of us phone calls separately in separate countries. Though, the process was extra fast.

Seems everything is possible. Depends on case officer.


----------



## chigozie2040

dtzhu337 said:


> Sure.
> I lodged the application on Oct 13 (12:10am ish). On the same day, I received health assessment request and s56_1. Within the s56_1, they need evidence for the relationship to my spouse, although we provided our marriage certificate. For this part, they listed 4 parts, including nature of relationship, financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects. In response to these, on Oct 18, we wrote a statutory declaration, and provide travel history, lease agreement, and etc.
> 
> On Oct 19, very early in the morning, we received another s56, requesting more evidence for financial aspects, nature of household and social aspects (no nature of relationship) this time. They also indicated the previous documents we provided have been assessed. We provided rental and grocery transaction and friend statement, and are waiting for their decision. They haven't contacted us for further documents until now, as I guess we submitted enough evidence to decide.


Did you apply for 124? Please kindly update yours when you receive a decision.


----------



## dtzhu337

small munene said:


> No. Not always. I uploaded marriage certificate, registration of marriage certificate, our passports and NICs had each others names as partners, but still asked for more info about our relationship. On submitting extra info, they gave both of us phone calls separately in separate countries. Though, the process was extra fast.
> 
> Seems everything is possible. Depends on case officer.


Wow, how soon after you two received the call, they granted the visa?


----------



## dtzhu337

chigozie2040 said:


> Did you apply for 124? Please kindly update yours when you receive a decision.


Yes, I did. I am not within Australia now. Will update. Hope to see a positive outcome soon.


----------



## Gadget Guru

small munene said:


> No. Not always. I uploaded marriage certificate, registration of marriage certificate, our passports and NICs had each others names as partners, but still asked for more info about our relationship. On submitting extra info, they gave both of us phone calls separately in separate countries. Though, the process was extra fast.
> 
> Seems everything is possible. Depends on case officer.


Thanks, what additional info you had shared?


----------



## Michael4

Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks


----------



## arun.vijayakumar

I submitted EOI on 6th September. When do you think a response would be expected?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## riskyHao

Hi Michael, it seems that you will probably have to find an alternative to ACS such as an experience senior engineer, director of the company, or professor.

May I ask when did you lodge your EOI and get your UID? thanks.


Michael4 said:


> Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks


----------



## NB

arun.vijayakumar said:


> I submitted EOI on 6th September. When do you think a response would be expected?:fingerscrossed:


Applicants with exceptional qualifications complete process from start to finish in less then a month also, whereas some wait for a few months

It’s simple
Higher your qualifications and expected or current salary, faster is the processing 

Cheers


----------



## Hope333

This week is so quiet so far. No news is still good news. Good luck to everyone. Come on.


----------



## Michael4

I submitted in Sept and got UID in a week time.



riskyHao said:


> Hi Michael, it seems that you will probably have to find an alternative to ACS such as an experience senior engineer, director of the company, or professor.
> 
> May I ask when did you lodge your EOI and get your UID? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am also in the same path, I got my UID after EOI approvals but ACS rejected my nomination request. Submitted more evidence about my recognitions, publication and peer statements. But no response so far it’s been more than 2 weeks. Did you find any other alternative nomination options or any further responses from ACS? Any guidance will be really helpful. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## appu2020

jjoy said:


> One of my friend is also in same situation, he got UID but struggling to have a nominator [ACS didn't consider his profile]. @appu2020 If you get any +ve news on this, please share that would be helpful for many


Hi jjoy,

No, I still didn't get any positive response from anyone. I contacted even with Singapore GTO and she suggested to establish connections to get the nomination.
The refusal from ACS was frustrating as they don't think I'm from FinTech sector though I've been in VISA for 10+ years and VISA is the first Fintech org in the globe and VISA provides CORE Financial tech solutions to many FinTechs. 
It's difficult for offshore candidates to find the nominators.
I also request everyone if anyone can provide particular organization names\reputed personalities who can provide the required nomination. Or any MARA agents who can help us with this.


----------



## NB

appu2020 said:


> Hi jjoy,
> 
> No, I still didn't get any positive response from anyone. I contacted even with Singapore GTO and she suggested to establish connections to get the nomination.
> The refusal from ACS was frustrating as they don't think I'm from FinTech sector though I've been in VISA for 10+ years and VISA is the first Fintech org in the globe and VISA provides CORE Financial tech solutions to many FinTechs.
> It's difficult for offshore candidates to find the nominators.
> I also request everyone if anyone can provide particular organization names\reputed personalities who can provide the required nomination. Or any MARA agents who can help us with this.


Don’t fall prey to unscrupulous Mara agents 
They cannot get you a nominator no matter what they may claim
If at all you find someone genuine, tell him you will pay once you get the nomination 

Cheers


----------



## appu2020

NB said:


> Don’t fall prey to unscrupulous Mara agents
> They cannot get you a nominator no matter what they may claim
> If at all you find someone genuine, tell him you will pay once you get the nomination
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your kind suggestions.


----------



## darkknight2099

appu2020 said:


> Hi jjoy,
> 
> 
> 
> No, I still didn't get any positive response from anyone. I contacted even with Singapore GTO and she suggested to establish connections to get the nomination.
> 
> The refusal from ACS was frustrating as they don't think I'm from FinTech sector though I've been in VISA for 10+ years and VISA is the first Fintech org in the globe and VISA provides CORE Financial tech solutions to many FinTechs.
> 
> It's difficult for offshore candidates to find the nominators.
> 
> I also request everyone if anyone can provide particular organization names\reputed personalities who can provide the required nomination. Or any MARA agents who can help us with this.


Start sending messages to people on linkedin. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## rajaramwork\

appu2020 said:


> Hi jjoy,
> 
> No, I still didn't get any positive response from anyone. I contacted even with Singapore GTO and she suggested to establish connections to get the nomination.
> The refusal from ACS was frustrating as they don't think I'm from FinTech sector though I've been in VISA for 10+ years and VISA is the first Fintech org in the globe and VISA provides CORE Financial tech solutions to many FinTechs.
> It's difficult for offshore candidates to find the nominators.
> I also request everyone if anyone can provide particular organization names\reputed personalities who can provide the required nomination. Or any MARA agents who can help us with this.


What is your profile and sector ?


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> small munene said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not always. I uploaded marriage certificate, registration of marriage certificate, our passports and NICs had each others names as partners, but still asked for more info about our relationship. On submitting extra info, they gave both of us phone calls separately in separate countries. Though, the process was extra fast.
> 
> Seems everything is possible. Depends on case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, what additional info you had shared?
Click to expand...

Past photos from when relationships started, where we met and how, evidence of sharing bills.
Luckily i had old receipts on my email from Emirates, Qatar and Singapore airlines of our travel of which one was a holiday trip bearing our names in the bookings.

Photos we had lots of them in the past with and without friends.

With a call, they we were just asked each of our parents names and where they worked. We both knew very well and had same answers. And ofcourse when we got married. 

FYI we were married Nov 2019...... so was barely a year, no kids, no concrete reciepts like rent etc.


----------



## kundikoi

@appu2020 & other FinTechies - as mentioned earlier, ACS/ICT ain't the only route from your profile - you can try FinTech Australia or any of their state chapters, as well as a particular State's investment/development agency like Invest NSW

Or sign up to be a speaker at that conference I posted the other day and make some organic connections there :eyebrows


----------



## Nana689

Hi,recently I am participating in 2 projects:
1. AI to predict early stage of colorectal cancer
2. Validating new tool to predict cancer pronogis in diabetes type II patients
I am one of the main persons to do data analyzing and cleaning but the two projects just started for 1 month (while I submitted EOI 4 months ago) so we not had results yet to publish. Should I write something to inform COs? Please give me some advices.


----------



## appu2020

rajaramwork\ said:


> What is your profile and sector ?


I'm B.E. in IT and having 15+ years of ICT experience including 10+ in Fintech - VISA payment ecosystems.
I applied for Fintech.


----------



## appu2020

kundikoi said:


> @appu2020 & other FinTechies - as mentioned earlier, ACS/ICT ain't the only route from your profile - you can try FinTech Australia or any of their state chapters, as well as a particular State's investment/development agency like Invest NSW
> 
> Or sign up to be a speaker at that conference I posted the other day and make some organic connections there :eyebrows


Hi Kundikoi,

I reached out to Fintech Australia thru the contact us form but didn't get any response.
I'm not sure about Invest NSW as this is for Investment candidates.


----------



## GTI2020

*Delayed response*

I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.

Do you thing getting no response with below profile is also a chance?

My Profile:
Offshore
Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
Field: MedTech
Salary threshold (not met)
I have 43 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.


----------



## Hope333

GTI2020 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.
> 
> Do you thing getting no response with below profile is also a chance?
> 
> My Profile:
> Offshore
> Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
> Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
> Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
> Field: MedTech
> Salary threshold (not met)
> I have 43 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
> I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
> Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
> Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.



Your profile is so strong. So many publications, well done. Good luck


----------



## small munene

appu2020 said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> @appu2020 & other FinTechies - as mentioned earlier, ACS/ICT ain't the only route from your profile - you can try FinTech Australia or any of their state chapters, as well as a particular State's investment/development agency like Invest NSW
> 
> Or sign up to be a speaker at that conference I posted the other day and make some organic connections there :eyebrows
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kundikoi,
> 
> I reached out to Fintech Australia thru the contact us form but didn't get any response.
> I'm not sure about Invest NSW as this is for Investment candidates.
Click to expand...

Best way when reaching Australian organisations is phone call. Give them a call, ask them if they can do the job or not. If not? Move on to another one and save time. If you wait for 2 weeks and another for another organization, its is not worth.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

So I got a s56 request to get my health tests done and for my PCC from India(I have already attached an acknowledgment letter that I have already applied for it and am waiting for it to be granted). They gave me until 30th Dec to submit the Indian PCC. 

Question for experienced folks here on this forum, does this usually mean they are good with other aspects of my application or can they come back again asking for other things as well later?

Thanks


----------



## GTI2020

Hope333 said:


> Your profile is so strong. So many publications, well done. Good luck


 Thanks
I am waiting since May 12. I hardly meet 20 % of the salary threshold, that is a problem. Lets see, how it goes.


----------



## kundikoi

Nana689 said:


> Hi,recently I am participating in 2 projects:
> 1. AI to predict early stage of colorectal cancer
> 2. Validating new tool to predict cancer pronogis in diabetes type II patients
> I am one of the main persons to do data analyzing and cleaning but the two projects just started for 1 month (while I submitted EOI 4 months ago) so we not had results yet to publish. Should I write something to inform COs? Please give me some advices.


no you shouldn't


----------



## Hope333

GTI2020 said:


> Thanks
> I am waiting since May 12. I hardly meet 20 % of the salary threshold, that is a problem. Lets see, how it goes.


Yes, you should get the invite. Lets hope the best.


----------



## small munene

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> So I got a s56 request to get my health tests done and for my PCC from India(I have already attached an acknowledgment letter that I have already applied for it and am waiting for it to be granted). They gave me until 30th Dec to submit the Indian PCC.
> 
> Question for experienced folks here on this forum, does this usually mean they are good with other aspects of my application or can they come back again asking for other things as well later?
> 
> Thanks


In 80% of the cases yes! Everything seems good. But anything can happen after.


----------



## Nana689

kundikoi said:


> Nana689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,recently I am participating in 2 projects:
> 1. AI to predict early stage of colorectal cancer
> 2. Validating new tool to predict cancer pronogis in diabetes type II patients
> I am one of the main persons to do data analyzing and cleaning but the two projects just started for 1 month (while I submitted EOI 4 months ago) so we not had results yet to publish. Should I write something to inform COs? Please give me some advices.
> 
> 
> 
> no you shouldn't
Click to expand...


Please tell me why 🙁


----------



## xzsawq1234567890

Hi just curious about how you update the files and how you reach out with the officers to confirm your EOI submission? Thanks a lot.


----------



## xzsawq1234567890

Good profile, very good job.

Just curious about how you update the files and how you reach out with the officers to confirm your EOI submission?



GTI2020 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on May 12, 2020 and provided few updated documents on July 6, 2020. Yet, I havent heard anything. I have emailed them and they said they have received my EOI and updated documents but is yet to be assessed.
> 
> Do you thing getting no response with below profile is also a chance?
> 
> My Profile:
> Offshore
> Bachelor : CGPA 3.1/4
> Masters: CGPA 8.4/10
> Current last semester PhD student from world top 100 ranked Uni
> Field: MedTech
> Salary threshold (not met)
> I have 43 publications till date all published in international Journal of repute (upto top 5% journals in the field) (30 Q1 papers, 19 First author and rest second author paper)
> I have a nominator from Australia (Associate Professor )
> Received 2 international travel grants and attended/presented in 2 international conference.
> Provided strong recommendation letters from 2 professors (ICL, UK and Oxford Uni) justifying my exceptional outcome in the field.


----------



## GTI2020

xzsawq1234567890 said:


> Good profile, very good job.
> 
> Just curious about how you update the files and how you reach out with the officers to confirm your EOI submission?


Thanks.
I have written an email to the official email id ([email protected]) and they responded after couple of days.


----------



## Zmajche88

I have been reading sland reading this thread these days. We haven't seen a lot of people invited at all....


----------



## darkknight2099

@ Nana You need evidence. Since your work is not peer reviewed yet, how can you prove its significance?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbae

Hi
My nominator asked me to provide a draft recommendation letter since he is a busy person. 
Could someone please suggest the points that should be covered in this letter?
Thanks.


----------



## inampudichaitanya1

Did anyone receive notice to leave country, who has launched subclass 124 visa in Australia? Any suggestions for leaving and quick returning back to Australia would be very much appreciated.


----------



## raxataxa

Are they even processing EOIs from June/July? This is truly frustrating. I am so longing for closure (UID/rejection). Unfortunately, there is no way to know the status of our application.


----------



## xzsawq1234567890

Great. Thanks a lot. The process has caused great frustration to us recently. How did you update your application?



GTI2020 said:


> Thanks.
> I have written an email to the official email id ([email protected]) and they responded after couple of days.


----------



## kennyhuge

Nana689 said:


> Hi,recently I am participating in 2 projects:
> 1. AI to predict early stage of colorectal cancer
> 2. Validating new tool to predict cancer pronogis in diabetes type II patients
> I am one of the main persons to do data analyzing and cleaning but the two projects just started for 1 month (while I submitted EOI 4 months ago) so we not had results yet to publish. Should I write something to inform COs? Please give me some advices.


Why not? I strongly recommend you to update your CV with those projects! It would be better if you could attach a letter from your boss, saying the importance of projects in your field and what you will contribute too. It will increase your chance of getting UID.


----------



## raxataxa

Zmajche88 said:


> I have been reading sland reading this thread these days. We haven't seen a lot of people invited at all....


True. I thought the budget thing would expedite the process. That hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Menap12

Hi All I found this forum very useful. I submitted EOI on 20th oct under fintech. Here is my profile. I’m an onshore applicant . Thank Could I get your views please.
I am a banking professional 16+ yrs, with exp in payment platforms integration,financial crime compliance, AI and machine language for regulatory technology of financial platforms. I was headhunted from India by one of the Big 4 banks in AU and currently completed cloud implementation of the regulatory tech integrating fintech of bank. I had a full scholarship for MBA finance.
I had 94 pct in grad. Worked with banks like ABN AMRO , RBS, standard chartered and won several awards from these organisations for outstanding performance. Have ref letters from prev managers. I don’t have articles but have my personal blog(not a famous one at all). 
Had also stressed on importance of regulatory compliance in financial technology integrations in my pitch. 
Salary is 200k
Do you think I have a chance?


----------



## AlexandraS123

*AlexandraS123*



Sunbae said:


> Hi
> My nominator asked me to provide a draft recommendation letter since he is a busy person.
> Could someone please suggest the points that should be covered in this letter?
> Thanks.


I would suggest you write it yourself and point out exactly what makes you a distinguished talent. Also outline why your nominator is a person of significance in the industry.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Hi All I found this forum very useful. I submitted EOI on 20th oct under fintech. Here is my profile. I’m an onshore applicant . Thank Could I get your views please.
> I am a banking professional 16+ yrs, with exp in payment platforms integration,financial crime compliance, AI and machine language for regulatory technology of financial platforms. I was headhunted from India by one of the Big 4 banks in AU and currently completed cloud implementation of the regulatory tech integrating fintech of bank. I had a full scholarship for MBA finance.
> I had 94 pct in grad. Worked with banks like ABN AMRO , RBS, standard chartered and won several awards from these organisations for outstanding performance. Have ref letters from prev managers. I don’t have articles but have my personal blog(not a famous one at all).
> Had also stressed on importance of regulatory compliance in financial technology integrations in my pitch.
> Salary is 200k
> Do you think I have a chance?


I personally think you do, but as a professional not academic of course (you referred to articles and if you apply as a professional no one expects you to be a researcher). Emphasise (and provide supporting evidence of) how and why you are exceptional compared to your peers. Since it is Fintech they are after, highlight all the fintech points, not just general finance. 
Also, just a thought, if this doesn't work out, you might want to consider GTES pathway, as your employer would surely qualify and so will you.


----------



## Menap12

Thank you. The wait is so stressful. Yes I have highlighted all the points where I had worked on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AlexandraS123

inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Did anyone receive notice to leave country, who has launched subclass 124 visa in Australia? Any suggestions for leaving and quick returning back to Australia would be very much appreciated.


The 'quick' aspect is tricky as you will be stuck with the quarantine upon return. I see a lot of people go to Dubai as a place with flexible rules. If you don't need a visa to go there could be a good one for you. Alternatively, your home country would be cheaper? It's 2 weeks quarantine and business class flights on the way back likely though. So expensive venture..


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> Hi All I found this forum very useful. I submitted EOI on 20th oct under fintech. Here is my profile. I’m an onshore applicant . Thank Could I get your views please.
> I am a banking professional 16+ yrs, with exp in payment platforms integration,financial crime compliance, AI and machine language for regulatory technology of financial platforms. I was headhunted from India by one of the Big 4 banks in AU and currently completed cloud implementation of the regulatory tech integrating fintech of bank. I had a full scholarship for MBA finance.
> I had 94 pct in grad. Worked with banks like ABN AMRO , RBS, standard chartered and won several awards from these organisations for outstanding performance. Have ref letters from prev managers. I don’t have articles but have my personal blog(not a famous one at all).
> Had also stressed on importance of regulatory compliance in financial technology integrations in my pitch.
> Salary is 200k
> Do you think I have a chance?


If you have been headhunted from india, I am sure the bank wouldn’t want to lose you
Ask them to sponsor you under 186
No harm in trying under GTI in parallel 

Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123

NB said:


> If you have been headhunted from india, I am sure the bank wouldn’t want to lose you
> Ask them to sponsor you under 186
> 
> Cheers


I imagine he is trying to avoid the ridiculous waiting times on all other PR visas...


----------



## darkknight2099

inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Did anyone receive notice to leave country, who has launched subclass 124 visa in Australia? Any suggestions for leaving and quick returning back to Australia would be very much appreciated.


Travel to NZ and then come back. That's if you can get a visa to NZ, they are very strict with their visas.


----------



## Menap12

I imagine he is trying to avoid the ridiculous waiting times on all other PR visas...[/QUOTE]

PR visas have the point system. I am 41 yrs and my points with high English score is still at 75-80. It’s competitive in terms of points unfortunately


----------



## Menap12

[/quote]

Looks like we are in the same boat. Similar profiles but different expertise and sectors. Would you like to get in touch? ronieveer at gmail[/QUOTE]

Sure. Shall mail you


----------



## ASOZR

Any *onshore July/August applicant*, who received UID/rejection?
I think no one onshore with whatever profile applied in July, has received any response. Is that correct


----------



## Manal2015

Correct.. submitted on 7 July no response so far


----------



## jet_set_go

Hi All,
Pleased to inform that I got the grant yesterday morning. It was a long wait over the last 4-5 months, with the last couple of weeks very frustrating as there was no response from CO.

My timeline: 
Submitted EOI on 25th May (Offshore (India), Data Science)
Got RFI on 14th Aug, replied on 23rd Aug
Got UID on 31st Aug

Lodge 124 visa on 14th Sep, request for medical check and S56 (PCC) on 15th Sep
Replied to s56 by 18/19th Sep
Health Assessment on 21st Sep, cleared on 2nd Oct

Grant notification on 20th Oct (myself, spouse and 2 kids)

My profile: 
18+ years of experience in Banking and Consulting with strong work exp in Data Science. I had a very senior executive in Big4 banks in Australia as my nominator. I had an informal offer letter from a large organisation in Sydney, base salary much above the minimum threshold. 
In fact I applied for GTI in May, as I couldn’t travel to Australia without the PR. Engineering and MBA background with strong references from past employers helped me make a strong pitch, and I believe the offer letter helped me immensely to show the earning potential.

Last but very importantly, a big thank you to all the people in this forum. This Forum has been very informative and provided me with some patience during the stressful waiting period. My advice would be to be patient (I know its tough!) and be hopeful. Also, people filing EOIs now or replying to s56 should read all the threads in this forum a there is lot of information to be consumed and utilised while preparing your pitch, and showcasing your ‘unique’ talent.

I am based out of India, and will be delighted to guide or help in whatever way possible.

Thank you all and best of luck!
Best Regards
Sharad


----------



## Aussie2019

What I think they are processing only offshore applications. Our EOI are on hold, no one got UID since june/July.


----------



## kundikoi

Aussie2019 said:


> What I think they are processing only offshore applications. Our EOI are on hold, no one got UID since june/July.


now *that's *just malarkey  plenty of people have received UIDs just on this forum in the past few weeks. 



Menap12 said:


> I submitted EOI on 20th oct under fintech.





Menap12 said:


> Thank you. The wait is so stressful. Yes I have highlighted all the points where I had worked on. Fingers crossed.


you mean the 2 days since you submitted the EOI have been stressful? :confused2: :spit: try reading the thread mate!



kennyhuge said:


> Why not? I strongly recommend you to update your CV with those projects! It would be better if you could attach a letter from your boss, saying the importance of projects in your field and what you will contribute too. It will increase your chance of getting UID.


it's kind of ironic that in no small part due to advice like this one that the system keeps getting clogged - yet the same applicants then vent frustrations about said clogging. the 'boss letters' won't get anyone that far in the increasingly tightened-up review envrionment.




Menap12 said:


> PR visas have the point system. I am 41 yrs and my points with high English score is still at 75-80. It’s competitive in terms of points unfortunately





NB said:


> Ask them to sponsor you under 186
> No harm in trying under GTI in parallel


NB clearly meant ENS 186 there - there is no points system for that one :ranger:



jet_set_go said:


> Also, people filing EOIs now or replying to s56 *should read all the threads in this forum *a there is lot of information to be consumed and utilised while preparing your pitch, and showcasing your ‘unique’ talent.


'grats @Sharad - and very well-pointed out above, once again :clap2:


----------



## wajiwala

raxataxa said:


> True. I thought the budget thing would expedite the process. That hasn't happened yet.


They have to develop selection criteria based on new numbers of visas and the expected number of applicants. You will hear soon... 

Just some more wait, please


----------



## AlexandraS123

*AlexandraS123*



Menap12 said:


> I imagine he is trying to avoid the ridiculous waiting times on all other PR visas...


PR visas have the point system. I am 41 yrs and my points with high English score is still at 75-80. It’s competitive in terms of points unfortunately[/QUOTE]

In 186 there is no points


----------



## darkknight5500

nitinsy said:


> I got it from another friend (PR holder). Not globally recognized, but good experience and added two reference letters for him as well.
> 
> For ACS, you can email them your documents and ask them to give sort of pre-approval before requesting nomination. In my case, they also gave pre-approval but I did not use that route since I already got my friends nomination.
> 
> You can send mail to and ask them to review your documents and let you know whether they can nominate or not.


Hi ntinsy,

An you please confirm ACS gave you pre-approval? When I approached them, they do not have any idea is such a process!

Cheers


----------



## dholloye

Onshore PhD 
In last 4 months of PhD 
Submitted EOI on July 26.
No response till date


----------



## MICRO0O0o

ASOZR said:


> Any *onshore July/August applicant*, who received UID/rejection?
> I think no one onshore with whatever profile applied in July, has received any response. Is that correct


I got rejected in late September, reason: not submitting my thesis in 6 months.
EOI submitted 7 July. Medtech. almost 3rd year Ph.D. student onshore.
profile: good recommendations from 4 different professors. 10 publications and 250 citations. awarded different scholarships in Australia, NZ, Singapore, Switzerland, high GPs for MS, and BS, have a couple of awards back in my country. Two famous nominators.


----------



## kundikoi

another industry event (Cyber / ICT) to make those all-important potential nominator connections and/or win some awards :eyebrows:


----------



## nitinsy

darkknight5500 said:


> Hi ntinsy,
> 
> An you please confirm ACS gave you pre-approval? When I approached them, they do not have any idea is such a process!
> 
> Cheers


Check the process in this sheet. https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ACS Information Sheet - GTI Overview.pdf

After getting UID you can email them with documents and ask if they can nominate. Once they confirm, you can pay fee and lodge application.

I skipped the UID step and directly emailed them with documents and asked if they can nominate. For a lack of name, I called it pre-approval. They may not call it that though.


----------



## Hope333

MICRO0O0o said:


> I got rejected in late September, reason: not submitting my thesis in 6 months.
> EOI submitted 7 July. Medtech. almost 3rd year Ph.D. student onshore.
> profile: good recommendations from 4 different professors. 10 publications and 250 citations. awarded different scholarships in Australia, NZ, Singapore, Switzerland, high GPs for MS, and BS, have a couple of awards back in my country. Two famous nominators.


I am sorry to hear that. Thanks for sharing your story. Your background is very strong. You definitely should try again once you can submit your thesis. Good luck.


----------



## matg0707

jet_set_go said:


> Hi All,
> Pleased to inform that I got the grant yesterday morning. It was a long wait over the last 4-5 months, with the last couple of weeks very frustrating as there was no response from CO.


Congrats Sharad! :clap2:


----------



## Aussie2019

kundikoi said:


> Aussie2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I think they are processing only offshore applications. Our EOI are on hold, no one got UID since june/July.
> 
> 
> 
> now *that's *just malarkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of people have received UIDs just on this forum in the past few weeks.
> 
> 
> But I did not see any onshore applicant here getting an outcome of EOI who applied after Aug/sep If you got to know pls share it with me
Click to expand...


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

jet_set_go said:


> Hi All,
> Pleased to inform that I got the grant yesterday morning. It was a long wait over the last 4-5 months, with the last couple of weeks very frustrating as there was no response from CO.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submitted EOI on 25th May (Offshore (India), Data Science)
> Got RFI on 14th Aug, replied on 23rd Aug
> Got UID on 31st Aug
> 
> Lodge 124 visa on 14th Sep, request for medical check and S56 (PCC) on 15th Sep
> Replied to s56 by 18/19th Sep
> Health Assessment on 21st Sep, cleared on 2nd Oct
> 
> Grant notification on 20th Oct (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> 
> My profile:
> 18+ years of experience in Banking and Consulting with strong work exp in Data Science. I had a very senior executive in Big4 banks in Australia as my nominator. I had an informal offer letter from a large organisation in Sydney, base salary much above the minimum threshold.
> In fact I applied for GTI in May, as I couldn’t travel to Australia without the PR. Engineering and MBA background with strong references from past employers helped me make a strong pitch, and I believe the offer letter helped me immensely to show the earning potential.
> 
> Last but very importantly, a big thank you to all the people in this forum. This Forum has been very informative and provided me with some patience during the stressful waiting period. My advice would be to be patient (I know its tough!) and be hopeful. Also, people filing EOIs now or replying to s56 should read all the threads in this forum a there is lot of information to be consumed and utilised while preparing your pitch, and showcasing your ‘unique’ talent.
> 
> I am based out of India, and will be delighted to guide or help in whatever way possible.
> 
> Thank you all and best of luck!
> Best Regards
> Sharad


Many Congrats Sharad. When did you submit your PCC? Were all your documents submitted by Oct 2nd and then you were waiting for the results or did you submit PCC after 2nd Oct? I have a very similar s56 request and am waiting for my PCC to be issued.


----------



## jet_set_go

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> jet_set_go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Pleased to inform that I got the grant yesterday morning. It was a long wait over the last 4-5 months, with the last couple of weeks very frustrating as there was no response from CO.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submitted EOI on 25th May (Offshore (India), Data Science)
> Got RFI on 14th Aug, replied on 23rd Aug
> Got UID on 31st Aug
> 
> Lodge 124 visa on 14th Sep, request for medical check and S56 (PCC) on 15th Sep
> Replied to s56 by 18/19th Sep
> Health Assessment on 21st Sep, cleared on 2nd Oct
> 
> Grant notification on 20th Oct (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> 
> My profile:
> 18+ years of experience in Banking and Consulting with strong work exp in Data Science. I had a very senior executive in Big4 banks in Australia as my nominator. I had an informal offer letter from a large organisation in Sydney, base salary much above the minimum threshold.
> In fact I applied for GTI in May, as I couldn’t travel to Australia without the PR. Engineering and MBA background with strong references from past employers helped me make a strong pitch, and I believe the offer letter helped me immensely to show the earning potential.
> 
> Last but very importantly, a big thank you to all the people in this forum. This Forum has been very informative and provided me with some patience during the stressful waiting period. My advice would be to be patient (I know its tough!) and be hopeful. Also, people filing EOIs now or replying to s56 should read all the threads in this forum a there is lot of information to be consumed and utilised while preparing your pitch, and showcasing your ‘unique’ talent.
> 
> I am based out of India, and will be delighted to guide or help in whatever way possible.
> 
> Thank you all and best of luck!
> Best Regards
> Sharad
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congrats Sharad. When did you submit your PCC? Were all your documents submitted by Oct 2nd and then you were waiting for the results or did you submit PCC after 2nd Oct? I have a very similar s56 request and am waiting for my PCC to be issued.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I submitted PCC and a document for medium of instruction as English by 23rd Sep, medical check up was cleared on 2nd Oct, so roughly 10-12 days post medical clearance I got the grant.


----------



## Menap12

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> jet_set_go said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Pleased to inform that I got the grant yesterday morning. It was a long wait over the last 4-5 months, with the last couple of weeks very frustrating as there was no response from CO.
> 
> My timeline:
> Submitted EOI on 25th May (Offshore (India), Data Science)
> Got RFI on 14th Aug, replied on 23rd Aug
> Got UID on 31st Aug
> 
> Lodge 124 visa on 14th Sep, request for medical check and S56 (PCC) on 15th Sep
> Replied to s56 by 18/19th Sep
> Health Assessment on 21st Sep, cleared on 2nd Oct
> 
> Grant notification on 20th Oct (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> 
> My profile:
> 18+ years of experience in Banking and Consulting with strong work exp in Data Science. I had a very senior executive in Big4 banks in Australia as my nominator. I had an informal offer letter from a large organisation in Sydney, base salary much above the minimum threshold.
> In fact I applied for GTI in May, as I couldn’t travel to Australia without the PR. Engineering and MBA background with strong references from past employers helped me make a strong pitch, and I believe the offer letter helped me immensely to show the earning potential.
> 
> Last but very importantly, a big thank you to all the people in this forum. This Forum has been very informative and provided me with some patience during the stressful waiting period. My advice would be to be patient (I know its tough!) and be hopeful. Also, people filing EOIs now or replying to s56 should read all the threads in this forum a there is lot of information to be consumed and utilised while preparing your pitch, and showcasing your ‘unique’ talent.
> 
> I am based out of India, and will be delighted to guide or help in whatever way possible.
> 
> Thank you all and best of luck!
> Best Regards
> Sharad[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sharad
> Regarding reference letters, is it required in the letter head.?
Click to expand...


----------



## jet_set_go

[
Congratulations Sharad
Regarding reference letters, is it required in the letter head.?[/QUOTE]

No, I just got emails from old colleagues / reporting manager. Some had Infact moved to other companies, still simple email establishing your relationship, work you did, contribution etc


----------



## Vividab

inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Did anyone receive notice to leave country, who has launched subclass 124 visa in Australia? Any suggestions for leaving and quick returning back to Australia would be very much appreciated.


I have recieved the notice to leave the country. I have submited my itinerary to the CO. Talking about coming back may I know where you are planning to go outside Australia? If it is your home country is India, you can't come anytime soon atlest for 2 months.


----------



## lp_pam

Hello,
I recently heard about this program, when I checked the requirements they allow recent Masters applicants. However, wanted to get an idea of what is their expectations of Ms applicants. My profile: BE Electronics and communication Engineering from a reputed university in India > 95 % CGPA, Ms in CS at a US university (200-250 World ranking) 4.0 CGPA. Published thesis and one international publication. Have received several national scholarships. Currently working as software engineer (~1.5 yrs) with salary around $155,000 AUD, offshore. Would I have a chance? Thanks in advance.


----------



## small munene

My Expat Forum Page just got updated. Looks better. But, i will always remember the green one.🤣😀😂🙏


----------



## small munene

lp_pam said:


> Hello,
> I recently heard about this program, when I checked the requirements they allow recent Masters applicants. However, wanted to get an idea of what is their expectations of Ms applicants. My profile: BE Electronics and communication Engineering from a reputed university in India > 95 % CGPA, Ms in CS at a US university (200-250 World ranking) 4.0 CGPA. Published thesis and one international publication. Have received several national scholarships. Currently working as software engineer (~1.5 yrs) with salary around $155,000 AUD, offshore. Would I have a chance? Thanks in advance.


I recommend reading the forum


----------



## waiting9

Any one still waiting for july update?


----------



## Jan 2020

I do love this new clean and simple user interface！


----------



## randomw4lk

waiting9 said:


> Any one still waiting for july update?


Take it easy mate. There are still many waiting from June in this forum. The government will lead us to recovery with this speed.


----------



## keviv.sg

Didn’t see any post this week, people sharing their update. Just wondering if anyone has received any response of EOI this week?


----------



## Jan 2020

keviv.sg said:


> Didn’t see any post this week, people sharing their update. Just wondering if anyone has received any response of EOI this week?


I don't thnk there is any. It is quite scient this week.


----------



## Dragon2020

jet_set_go said:


> Thanks. I submitted PCC and a document for medium of instruction as English by 23rd Sep, medical check up was cleared on 2nd Oct, so roughly 10-12 days post medical clearance I got the grant.


Hello Sharad, many congrats, what document did you furnish to show medium of instruction as English?


----------



## dholloye

randomw4lk said:


> Take it easy mate. There are still many waiting from June in this forum. The government will lead us to recovery with this speed.


My best guess would be that they focusing more on offshore applicants at the moment even though the Minister said that more priority would be given to onshore applicants from one of the press releases. On the other hand, too many EOIs were submitted between May & September, and they might need more time to process them. If the later is valid, we should start seeing a lot of UID by mid-November to late December. Fingers Crossed! 
I have a concern for students that would have submitted their thesis after this period, as employment rate is really low now and there is no assurance of getting high paying jobs (Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600 ) which DHA is more interested in cause of TAX.


----------



## Dragon2020

lp_pam said:


> Hello,
> I recently heard about this program, when I checked the requirements they allow recent Masters applicants. However, wanted to get an idea of what is their expectations of Ms applicants. My profile: BE Electronics and communication Engineering from a reputed university in India > 95 % CGPA, Ms in CS at a US university (200-250 World ranking) 4.0 CGPA. Published thesis and one international publication. Have received several national scholarships. Currently working as software engineer (~1.5 yrs) with salary around $155,000 AUD, offshore. Would I have a chance? Thanks in advance.


The best way to know is to apply, it doesn’t cost anything other than spending time on the EOI form. So just kindly apply


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> My best guess would be that they focusing more on offshore applicants at the moment even though the Minister said that more priority would be given to onshore applicants from one of the press releases. On the other hand, too many EOIs were submitted between May & September, and they might need more time to process them. If the later is valid, we should start seeing a lot of UID by mid-November to late December. Fingers Crossed!
> I have a concern for students that would have submitted their thesis after this period, as employment rate is really low now and there is no assurance of getting high paying jobs (Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600 ) which DHA is more interested in cause of TAX.


Recent graduates don't need to show high salary though (according to GTI criteria). But I agree that this is the worst time to be graduated. I know someone who finished his PhD with 18 publications (onshore, advanced manufacturing), got 858 in May but now struggling to get any job in his field.


----------



## Bless&Hope

gtisp2020 said:


> Recent graduates don't need to show a high salaries though (according to GTI criteria). But I agree that this is the worst time to be graduated. I know someone who finished his PhD with 18 publications (onshore, advanced manufacturing), got 858 in May but now struggling to get any job in his field.


[/QUOTE]
From my perspective, If a Ph.D. scholar can contribute quality research for the development of the country that matters more than getting a job immediately after graduation. They can do productive and quality research through research collaboration even without jobs and even during a pandemic. The roots of innovation and new findings are always RESEARCH and RESEARCHERS who are behind it.


----------



## Hope333

Yes, this week is very very quiet. It is unusual. Something is going to happen next month surely. Watch out this space. Good luck to all. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## antipreneur

Hello all,

I received an invite from the Global Talent Independent program. I am a cybersecurity professional by background.

I also managed to secure a nominator who has issued Form 1000. I am now applying for the Subclass 124 visa since I am outside Australia.

I have two quick questions regarding the online application:

1. In the documents page, there is a requirement to upload material pertaining to: "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia." What would that entail? What kind of documents do I need for that?

2. For "Evidence of achievement," should I also upload work experience letters or just achievement related stuff (papers, reference letters, etc.)? I am asking this because work related material was already vetted by the Global Talent Officer who handed out the GTI invite.

Thank you and stay safe.


----------



## Bayleaf

antipreneur said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received an invite from the Global Talent Independent program. I am a cybersecurity professional by background.
> 
> I also managed to secure a nominator who has issued Form 1000. I am now applying for the Subclass 124 visa since I am outside Australia.
> 
> I have two quick questions regarding the online application:
> 
> 1. In the documents page, there is a requirement to upload material pertaining to: "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia." What would that entail? What kind of documents do I need for that?
> 
> 2. For "Evidence of achievement," should I also upload work experience letters or just achievement related stuff (papers, reference letters, etc.)? I am asking this because work related material was already vetted by the Global Talent Officer who handed the GTI invite.
> 
> Thank you and stay safe.


For your your 2nd question:
I went to a GTI seminar hosted by an immigration lawyer last week, and the lawyer said that the case officer for the actual visa application might not be the same Global Talent Officer who handed out the UID. So you do have to attach the same achievement related supporting documents you submitted during EOI stage, and you can attach even more supporting documents to support your application.


----------



## nitinsy

antipreneur said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received an invite from the Global Talent Independent program. I am a cybersecurity professional by background.
> 
> I also managed to secure a nominator who has issued Form 1000. I am now applying for the Subclass 124 visa since I am outside Australia.
> 
> I have two quick questions regarding the online application:
> 
> 1. In the documents page, there is a requirement to upload material pertaining to: "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia." What would that entail? What kind of documents do I need for that?
> 
> 2. For "Evidence of achievement," should I also upload work experience letters or just achievement related stuff (papers, reference letters, etc.)? I am asking this because work related material was already vetted by the Global Talent Officer who handed out the GTI invite.
> 
> Thank you and stay safe.


1) Do you have job offer or any employer who has shown intent to hire (need not be actual job offer)? Does your current employer have office in AU? Worst case, find jobs on Seek, Indeed, LinkedIn that match your profile and are high paying. Write a cover note to the case officer, showcasing those jobs as potential opportunities for establishing yourself. Also, if you have significant assets in India, list them out with approximate valuation to showcase your ability to sustain yourself in AU.
2) Include all documents you submitted for EOI. Add work experience letters, statutory declarations, etc. Current job offer letter, payslips.


----------



## keviv.sg

antipreneur said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received an invite from the Global Talent Independent program. I am a cybersecurity professional by background.
> 
> I also managed to secure a nominator who has issued Form 1000. I am now applying for the Subclass 124 visa since I am outside Australia.
> 
> I have two quick questions regarding the online application:
> 
> 1. In the documents page, there is a requirement to upload material pertaining to: "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia." What would that entail? What kind of documents do I need for that?
> 
> 2. For "Evidence of achievement," should I also upload work experience letters or just achievement related stuff (papers, reference letters, etc.)? I am asking this because work related material was already vetted by the Global Talent Officer who handed out the GTI invite.
> 
> Thank you and stay safe.


Congratulations bro. When did you submit EOI and when did you receive response? Many thanks.


----------



## FDM

waiting9 said:


> Any one still waiting for july update?


I am still waiting. I submitted my EOI on 08 July.


----------



## antipreneur

nitinsy said:


> 1) Do you have job offer or any employer who has shown intent to hire (need not be actual job offer)? Does your current employer have office in AU? Worst case, find jobs on Seek, Indeed, LinkedIn that match your profile and are high paying. Write a cover note to the case officer, showcasing those jobs as potential opportunities for establishing yourself. Also, if you have significant assets in India, list them out with approximate valuation to showcase your ability to sustain yourself in AU.
> 2) Include all documents you submitted for EOI. Add work experience letters, statutory declarations, etc. Current job offer letter, payslips.





nitinsy said:


> 1) Do you have job offer or any employer who has shown intent to hire (need not be actual job offer)? Does your current employer have office in AU? Worst case, find jobs on Seek, Indeed, LinkedIn that match your profile and are high paying. Write a cover note to the case officer, showcasing those jobs as potential opportunities for establishing yourself. Also, if you have significant assets in India, list them out with approximate valuation to showcase your ability to sustain yourself in AU.
> 2) Include all documents you submitted for EOI. Add work experience letters, statutory declarations, etc. Current job offer letter, payslips.


Thank you. I think I understand the context of that question now. No, I am not in touch with any prospective Australian employer but can try. Otherwise, I will just bundle up some jobs from Seek or LinkedIn which match my profile. I did the same thing for the GTI nomination. Point noted on the assets.


----------



## antipreneur

keviv.sg said:


> Congratulations bro. When did you submit EOI and when did you receive response? Many thanks.


I submitted the EOI at the beginning of September. I got an invite at the beginning of October. I submitted my request for a nominator to the ACS at the beginning of October. I received the Form 1000 this Wednesday, 21st October. And thank you!


----------



## Dragon2020

antipreneur said:


> I submitted the EOI at the beginning of September. I got an invite at the beginning of October. I submitted my request for a nominator to the ACS at the beginning of October. I received the Form 1000 this Wednesday, 21st October. And thank you!


what documents you shared with ACS?


----------



## aloe

Hi guys,
Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.

My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO

Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


----------



## Manal2015

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations


----------



## jet_set_go

Dragon2020 said:


> Hello Sharad, many congrats, what document did you furnish to show medium of instruction as English?


I got the standard letters from my institutions confirming that I completed the courses and the medium of instruction was English. I did the same for my wife as well and submitted all the documents together.


----------



## Hope333

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations. Thanks a lot for the update. Well, this is a very positive sign. The process is speeding up now. More people will receive invite from next week and next month. Good luck to all.


----------



## raxataxa

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


This is a great news. Congrats.


----------



## jet_set_go

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations!


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Hi Aloe
Congratulations!!! May I ask whether you are a recent graduate (PhD)? I am working for CSIRO too, submitted my EOI in Aug in Agtech but stranded offshore at the moment. Good luck with your application.
Cheers


----------



## antipreneur

Dragon2020 said:


> what documents you shared with ACS?


Just the usual: a detailed cover letter/pitch, reference letters, resume, work experience letters and list of achievements, etc.


----------



## aloe

Hey Buddy, 



Buvee.raj11! said:


> graduate (PhD)? I am working for CSIRO too, submitted my EOI in Aug in Agtech but stranded offshore at the moment. Good luck with your application.


 Sorry to hear that  Hope you can get an exemption somehow. 
I got my PhD around 15 months ago.


----------



## duynguyen

aloe said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that  Hope you can get an exemption somehow.
> I got my PhD around 15 months ago.


Does your salary meet the threshold please? I applied in late June, but did not receive any responses yet. I submitted my thesis in July, got a job offer as a Research Fellow


----------



## aloe

duynguyen said:


> Does your salary meet the threshold please?


Nope .. hardly 50%


----------



## Menap12

aloe said:


> Nope .. hardly 50%





aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations. Good luck with application


----------



## duynguyen

aloe said:


> Nope .. hardly 50%


Congrats anyway and good luck with your application.

Is anyone in the same situation like me, applied in June (Data Science sector, graduating PhD) still waiting?


----------



## dholloye

Of course, I am in same situation.
I applied on 26th July still waiting...
4 first-author papers, Q1
3 co-authors
numerous conference / poster.
4 months to end of PhD contract.
Advanced Manufacturing / Energy sector.


----------



## daysirc

duynguyen said:


> Congrats anyway and good luck with your application.
> 
> Is anyone in the same situation like me, applied in June (Data Science sector, graduating PhD) still waiting?


same, applied at the end of June. Finished PhD, got certificate in September. I got a job but not above the threshold, I think that is the main issue.


----------



## Hope333

Yes, there are many PhD in this forum. Surely, we at least get one recent PhD without a high salary who got an invite today. So it is very positive news for every PhD who has submitted EOI. Most of PhD will receive the invite soon.


----------



## raxataxa

daysirc said:


> same, applied at the end of June. Finished PhD, got certificate in September. I got a job but not above the threshold, I think that is the main issue.


I don't think that is an issue. One of my friends who did PhD last year doesn't have a related job.... but applied in October second week, got UID in 1 working day and has already received PR within a week. It is depending on many factors, including the case officer who goes through your file, whether your profile is directly related to the sector mentioned, and most importantly when you applied. If you applied in June/July with a so-so profile which probably includes me too, your chances are ruined... coz our files are probably at the back row. But let's keep our hopes high.


----------



## raxataxa

Hope333 said:


> Yes, there are many PhD in this forum. Surely, we at least get one recent PhD without a high salary who got an invite today. So it is very positive news for every PhD who has submitted EOI. Most of PhD will receive the invite soon.


Recent applicants are receiving more than those who applied in June/July. Lets cross our fingers.


----------



## raxataxa

daysirc said:


> same, applied at the end of June. Finished PhD, got certificate in September. I got a job but not above the threshold, I think that is the main issue.


I can say from one of my friend's experience, that is not the case. Even those without jobs are getting UIDs. It seems to function like a lottery at times, while at other times, it seems to be really systematic. I don't get it.


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> Recent applicants are receiving more than those who applied in June/July. Lets cross our fingers.


From my reading, recent applicants are all with much high salaries and work in an industry with many years of experience. If that was the case, it may indicate those talented people in the pool have been already processed. Now, back on track to the PhD students and recent graduate. Good luck to all.


----------



## Menap12

Is it there any onshore applicants whose EOI was rejected recently in the last couple of months


----------



## raxataxa

Menap12 said:


> Is it there any onshore applicants whose EOI was rejected recently in the last couple of months


Read through the thread.. many are rejected.


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> Is it there any onshore applicants whose EOI was rejected recently in the last couple of months


Yes, please read all threads. It does not help if you pop up and then ask the questions that have been answered many times. Last week, 5 PhD got rejections, and 4 onshore with good profiles. Good luck to all.


----------



## lp_pam

Dragon2020 said:


> The best way to know is to apply, it doesn’t cost anything other than spending time on the EOI form. So just kindly apply


Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Karak2002

I applied in the 1st week of Oct with all credentials and evidences and and more than threshold sal + industry recog + papers published in various forums + awards won. Still no response or update.


----------



## japesa

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations! All the best with the application.


----------



## Karak2002

great stuff, Congrats. Did the invite come to your email or under EOI portal ?


----------



## Karak2002

Menap12 said:


> Congratulations. Good luck with application


great stuff, Congrats. Did the invite come to your email or under EOI portal ?


----------



## Karak2002

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


great stuff, Congrats. Did the invite come to your email or under EOI portal ?


----------



## aloe

Karak2002 said:


> great stuff, Congrats. Did the invite come to your email or under EOI portal ?


It was an Email


----------



## Karak2002

Menap12 said:


> Hi All I found this forum very useful. I submitted EOI on 20th oct under fintech. Here is my profile. I’m an onshore applicant . Thank Could I get your views please.
> I am a banking professional 16+ yrs, with exp in payment platforms integration,financial crime compliance, AI and machine language for regulatory technology of financial platforms. I was headhunted from India by one of the Big 4 banks in AU and currently completed cloud implementation of the regulatory tech integrating fintech of bank. I had a full scholarship for MBA finance.
> I had 94 pct in grad. Worked with banks like ABN AMRO , RBS, standard chartered and won several awards from these organisations for outstanding performance. Have ref letters from prev managers. I don’t have articles but have my personal blog(not a famous one at all).
> Had also stressed on importance of regulatory compliance in financial technology integrations in my pitch.
> Salary is 200k
> Do you think I have a chance?


I did on 6th Oct with 20 yrs in ICT/Telecom and 200K p.a wit multiple publications and industry recogs IBM/ Vodafone being some of my industry affiliations.


----------



## Karak2002

aloe said:


> It was an Email


Thanks. it helps.. Did you write to the GTO personally or waited till they contacted you.


----------



## Karak2002

GTI2020 said:


> Thanks.
> I have written an email to the official email id ([email protected]) and they responded after couple of days.


 What did you write to the GTO ? Did you provide the Evidences - Talent + Salary in the email during the personal contact ?


----------



## GTI2020Advance

Hi Everyone!
Do we have to attach the Nomination Form 1000 with EOI? Is this mandatory or not?

if not, does this increases any chances of getting UIN if we attach it with EOI? Your responses are highly appreciated.


----------



## Karak2002

Do they send the rejection letter so that we know there is a rejection in place and there is no need to wait any further ? 
What does it mean for then to wait ? Wait till rejection or approval letter comes?


----------



## Karak2002

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Do we have to attach the Nomination Form 1000 with EOI? Is this mandatory or not?
> 
> if not, does this increases any chances of getting UIN if we attach it with EOI? Your responses are highly appreciated.


it is written it is not mandatory but if you have you can add.


----------



## small munene

Karak2002 said:


> Do they send the rejection letter so that we know there is a rejection in place and there is no need to wait any further ?
> What does it mean for then to wait ? Wait till rejection or approval letter comes?


Mate, go through the forum. The questions you are asking are quite obvious.


----------



## small munene

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Do we have to attach the Nomination Form 1000 with EOI? Is this mandatory or not?
> 
> if not, does this increases any chances of getting UIN if we attach it with EOI? Your responses are highly appreciated.


No not needed at all.


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

aloe said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that  Hope you can get an exemption somehow.
> I got my PhD around 15 months ago.


Thanks for your reply. I may have a chance as people working under Agsector are given a travel exemption, but not applying as I have an infant who doesn't have a dependent visa. Thatswhy applied for GTI. My stance is, I will wait for EOI's outcome, if it doesn't come on time, then will wait for covid vaccine .
Cheers


----------



## aj699

Looks like invites are being processed faster. Anyone who applied in June still waiting for the UID? I applied for mine in the first week of June and its been radio silence from the dept. No RFI, no rejection/grant mail. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Aus13

.


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Do we have to attach the Nomination Form 1000 with EOI? Is this mandatory or not?
> 
> if not, does this increases any chances of getting UID if we attach it with EOI? Your responses are highly appreciated.


It's not mandatory and I think it will not increase/decrease your chances at EIO stage.


aj699 said:


> Looks like invites are being processed faster. Anyone who applied in June still waiting for the UID? I applied for mine in the first week of June and its been radio silence from the dept. No RFI, no rejection/grant mail. Anyone else in the same boat?


 There are heaps mate. Please read through the thread.


----------



## gtisp2020

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations mate! Your case at least gives some hope to people who recently completed their PhDs and working in the target sector but don't meet salary threshold.


----------



## aloe

Karak2002 said:


> Thanks. it helps.. Did you write to the GTO personally or waited till they contacted you.


nah I did not contact anyone..


----------



## randomw4lk

duynguyen said:


> Congrats anyway and good luck with your application.
> 
> Is anyone in the same situation like me, applied in June (Data Science sector, graduating PhD) still waiting?


Same here, I also applied in June. Recent PhD in data science with salary close to the threshold. We picked the worst time to apply.


----------



## FDM

Hi guys,

Do you think a reviewer certificate from high impact international journal and a letter for highly cited paper in top 1% in the field from Web of Science ( the worldwide organisation for journals and research ranking) will be useful for my EOI for GTI?

Actually, I have updated my EOI from 5 days ago by sending some new supporting documents to GTI team. But now I got another certificates and letters and I wanted to include them in my EOI. However, I am shy becuase I may caused some noises for them.


----------



## Ambitious-Candidate

Manal2015 said:


> Congratulations





aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Hello aloe
Congratulations 
May I know who was your nominator? And you mean you got UID or you have granted visa.? 

Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeuroGuy

FDM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think a reviewer certificate from high impact international journal and a letter for highly cited paper in top 1% in the field from Web of Science ( the worldwide organisation for journals and research ranking) will be useful for my EOI for GTI?
> 
> Actually, I have updated my EOI from 5 days ago by sending some new supporting documents to GTI team. But now I got another certificates and letters and I wanted to include them in my EOI. However, I am shy becuase I may caused some noises for them.


I get what you mean about not wanting to keep emailing them with new documents. I am guessing your highly cited paper should already be visible on your Google Scholar profile and that won't really be considered a new information. You could wait a few days and send them the reviewer certificate - in my case, I provided a list of journals I have reviewed for and added a link to my publon profile which shows my verified reviews.


----------



## NeuroGuy

aloe said:


> Hi guys,
> Received my invite just a hour ago. Thank you everyone who has been commenting and posting here, it has been very helpful.
> 
> My profile: Submitted EOI in last week of July through Medtech sector
> Education: BTech in Engineering from India (IIT), PhD from Unimelb a year ago in an area more close to computational biology / bioengineering (Not really trad medtech/biomed eng)
> Papers: Three first author papers and few more 2nd/3rd ones.
> Work: Currently onshore and working at CSIRO
> 
> Wishing the best to everyone in the queue.


Congratulations! Looks like recent PhD'ers in academia still have some hope.


----------



## tahahmady

Dear friends.

Does it necessary to have English license to apply for this visa?
or is it increase the chance?

Thank you


----------



## NeuroGuy

tahahmady said:


> Dear friends.
> 
> Does it necessary to have English license to apply for this visa?
> or is it increase the chance?
> 
> Thank you


Not at the EOI stage but you will be required to demonstrate that your use of English is at least at a "Functional" level. See here for more info: Functional English


----------



## tahahmady

NeuroGuy said:


> Not at the EOI stage but you will be required to demonstrate that your use of English is at least at a "Functional" level. See here for more info: Functional English


if i apply w/o English license will decrease the chance_?


----------



## NeuroGuy

tahahmady said:


> if i apply w/o English license will decrease the chance_?


No.


----------



## aloe

Ambitious-Candidate said:


> Hello aloe
> Congratulations
> May I know who was your nominator? And you mean you got UID or you have granted visa.?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


I got the invite not the visa, and my PhD guide is the nominator


----------



## dholloye

aloe said:


> I got the invite not the visa, and my PhD guide is the nominator


Thanks for the info


----------



## keviv.sg

Hi, is birth certificate mandatory or date of birth on passport or educational certificates will suffice? Any experience? Many thanks


----------



## muklit

One of my client is willing to write me a recommendation, however he has changed his organization now. Should I get the recommendation email from his new official email or his personal email address.


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys, I have received my UID a few weeks back and is now collecting documents to apply for VISA. Some documents like PCC are taking time as I need to collect from all the countries where I lived for more than 12 months. Wanted to check if someone has submitted an application without this and later submitted PCC on request?? Is it possible or I should wait till I collect all PCC and submit them together?


----------



## jet_set_go

muklit said:


> One of my client is willing to write me a recommendation, however he has changed his organization now. Should I get the recommendation email from his new official email or his personal email address.


His changing the company shouldn't be an issue. I would advise to get the recommendation from his new official email address mentioning the current designation. Also, in the reco, ensure your working relationship is clearly established and the 'unique' aspect is clearly highlighted. All the best!


----------



## Dragon2020

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Do we have to attach the Nomination Form 1000 with EOI? Is this mandatory or not?
> 
> if not, does this increases any chances of getting UIN if we attach it with EOI? Your responses are highly appreciated.


Dear, Its good that you already have one step sorted, the nominator. But understand the logic first, you have to convince the GTO as a first step with your profile and achievements that the profile is an international talent, once the GTO is convinced, then comes the visa stage and the nominator form is a supporting document at visa stage, secondly its sort of a second opinion to what the GTO thinks, just to solidify the claims made by the applicants. If the GTO is not convinced then it really wont matter.
But alternatively you can get a simple testimonial or a recommendation letter from your nominator and add that to your EOI, that would carry some value. I guess. Once you have your UID then use same nominator. Makes it more stronger. But that is only my point of view. Cant speak for GTO how they will process. But I am very confident they are doing a good job so far.


----------



## jet_set_go

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, I have received my UID a few weeks back and is now collecting documents to apply for VISA. Some documents like PCC are taking time as I need to collect from all the countries where I lived for more than 12 months. Wanted to check if someone has submitted an application without this and later submitted PCC on request?? Is it possible or I should wait till I collect all PCC and submit them together?


I would suggest you apply. GTO will definitely ask for PCC and health assessment through s56. You can save a few days / weeks. 
Also when the GTO asks for more information via s56, it kinda also ensures (no guarantee though!!) that all the other documents or information has been reviewed and application is in order.


----------



## inampudichaitanya1

Vividab said:


> I have recieved the notice to leave the country. I have submited my itinerary to the CO. Talking about coming back may I know where you are planning to go outside Australia? If it is your home country is India, you can't come anytime soon atlest for 2 months.


Hi Vividab,
I haven't decided yet, I am hoping NewZeland would allow people from Australia soon. If that would not happen before christmas, I will plan for India.


----------



## muklit

jet_set_go said:


> His changing the company shouldn't be an issue. I would advise to get the recommendation from his new official email address mentioning the current designation. Also, in the reco, ensure your working relationship is clearly established and the 'unique' aspect is clearly highlighted. All the best!


Thank you much for the information.


----------



## muklit

Hi,

My previous client is willing to hire me as a contract employee for an amount of $800 per day if I have the PR. If20 days are calculated working in a month, this comes out to $192,000 which is well above the threshold limit. Can some one help me with any letter which I can take from them that I can use it in my application. If not letter can I ask for some other document which would be helpful for me in the application.


----------



## AlexandraS123

muklit said:


> Hi,
> 
> My previous client is willing to hire me as a contract employee for an amount of $800 per day if I have the PR. If20 days are calculated working in a month, this comes out to $192,000 which is well above the threshold limit. Can some one help me with any letter which I can take from them that I can use it in my application. If not letter can I ask for some other document which would be helpful for me in the application.


All you have to do is obtain an employment contract stating that your employment commencement date is subject to the visa grant. They will have to indicate the yearly salary and FTE (I imagine full time?), at the rate of $800 per day ex super comes to $208k pa.


----------



## kundikoi

muklit said:


> Hi,
> 
> My previous client is willing to hire me as a contract employee for an amount of $800 per day if I have the PR. If20 days are calculated working in a month, this comes out to $192,000 which is well above the threshold limit. Can some one help me with any letter which I can take from them that I can use it in my application. If not letter can I ask for some other document which would be helpful for me in the application.


Yea nice try at gaming the system lol you know as well as us here that there’s no way your ‘previous client’ is signing a legally-binding document to that effect (and you won’t be full-time for a whole year as a contractor anyways).


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> Yea nice try at gaming the system lol you know as well as us here that there’s no way your ‘previous client’ is signing a legally-binding document to that effect (and you won’t be full-time for a whole year as a contractor anyways).


And if handled carelessly, might end up in a rejection. Just to add to that!


----------



## small munene

keviv.sg said:


> Hi, is birth certificate mandatory or date of birth on passport or educational certificates will suffice? Any experience? Many thanks


Extremely important.


----------



## small munene

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, I have received my UID a few weeks back and is now collecting documents to apply for VISA. Some documents like PCC are taking time as I need to collect from all the countries where I lived for more than 12 months. Wanted to check if someone has submitted an application without this and later submitted PCC on request?? Is it possible or I should wait till I collect all PCC and submit them together?


Both your options work. Though I recommend you submitting application first.


----------



## AlexandraS123

small munene said:


> Extremely important.


I’ve never ever had to provide it in any of the applications with the Australian immi department, inc PR application


----------



## ImmiAU

muklit said:


> One of my client is willing to write me a recommendation, however he has changed his organization now. Should I get the recommendation email from his new official email or his personal email address.


Question for applicant who have got visa through this stream:
Any VO contact the moninator to check private information or check the nomination paper? 
Anybody was ever rejected for repution of nominator?


----------



## johnyjohny

jet_set_go said:


> I would suggest you apply. GTO will definitely ask for PCC and health assessment through s56. You can save a few days / weeks.
> Also when the GTO asks for more information via s56, it kinda also ensures (no guarantee though!!) that all the other documents or information has been reviewed and application is in order.


I thought GTO plays a role in the initial stage. But once an application is lodged, it would be the CO(Case officer)...isn't it ?


----------



## Zinou

Hi guys
What should I include on the pitch deck?


----------



## thepatriot64

I have experience in oil and gas in industry.

Will this make me qualified under the " Energy and Mining" Category.

In 2013-14 I have drawn the salary above the Australian threshold of 153,600 AUD in the same industry.

Am I qualified for I need to show them recent payslips or a recent job office to reinforce the claims?


----------



## small munene

johnyjohny said:


> I thought GTO plays a role in the initial stage. But once an application is lodged, it would be the CO(Case officer)...isn't it ?


Very true


----------



## small munene

thepatriot64 said:


> I have experience in oil and gas in industry.
> 
> Will this make me qualified under the " Energy and Mining" Category.
> 
> In 2013-14 I have drawn the salary above the Australian threshold of 153,600 AUD in the same industry.
> 
> Am I qualified for I need to show them recent payslips or a recent job office to reinforce the claims?


Whatever you mention, show proof. It makes your case decision ready.
I think you qualify in Energy and mining sector.


----------



## small munene

AlexandraS123 said:


> I’ve never ever had to provide it in any of the applications with the Australian immi department, inc PR application


Interestingly they explicitly note it in the invitation email. And, i reckon the CO will send S56 requesting for it in the event you dont upload it.


----------



## Michael1977

Hi Guys, Me and my wife have done our medicals last Monday. My wife examinations show as *Examinations ready for assessment – no action required* 
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment)

whereas my status is bit different and shown as *health clearance provided - no action required*

what is the reason that my wife has this status? I am super worried. Thanks


----------



## muklit

kundikoi said:


> Yea nice try at gaming the system lol you know as well as us here that there’s no way your ‘previous client’ is signing a legally-binding document to that effect (and you won’t be full-time for a whole year as a contractor anyways).


I have worked with them for 2 years and they payed $900 per day for me to my company. If I furnish that contract will that be helpful?


----------



## kundikoi

muklit said:


> I have worked with them for 2 years and they payed $900 per day for me to my company. If I furnish that contract will that be helpful?


Contract - no, tax returns for those 2 years proving your income & taxes paid on them - yes


----------



## kundikoi

Zinou said:


> Hi guys
> What should I include on the pitch deck?


strange question mate - what *is *in the pitch deck currently ?!



thepatriot64 said:


> In 2013-14 I have drawn the salary above the Australian threshold of 153,600 AUD in the same industry.
> 
> Am I qualified for I need to show them recent payslips or a recent job office to reinforce the claims?


Too far out - you need to be “recently prominent” and the dept generally considers this to be within the last 3 years. 
Recently, they have definitely started asking for payslips/tax returns a lot more. 



Michael1977 said:


> what is the reason that my wife has this status? I am super worried. Thanks


Simple backlog mate - just chill for now. 
[


----------



## FDM

How to demonstrate I am still prominent in the research field? Any examples?

Should I provide a letter of support?


----------



## AlexandraS123

small munene said:


> Interestingly they explicitly note it in the invitation email. And, i reckon the CO will send S56 requesting for it in the event you dont upload it.


Maybe depends on the applicant’s nationality 🤔 I’m just guessing


----------



## apundhir

jet_set_go said:


> I would suggest you apply. GTO will definitely ask for PCC and health assessment through s56. You can save a few days / weeks.
> Also when the GTO asks for more information via s56, it kinda also ensures (no guarantee though!!) that all the other documents or information has been reviewed and application is in order.


Thanks!


----------



## apundhir

Guys need help in one of the section in Visa application:

"The applicant must prove they can work or support themselves in their field of achievement.
Provide:

a statement detailing the applicant’s knowledge of opportunities in Australia in their field
information provided by the applicant’s nominator
letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities
qualifications or experience the applicant has gained during the previous residence in Australia
information about the applicant’s employment or business background.
"

What documents can we add here??
I have 
1. Nomination Letter 
2. Market research documented in one pdf

What else should I add here??


----------



## kundikoi

apundhir said:


> Guys need help in one of the section in Visa application:
> 
> "The applicant must prove they can work or support themselves in their field of achievement.
> Provide:
> 
> a statement detailing the applicant’s knowledge of opportunities in Australia in their field
> information provided by the applicant’s nominator
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities
> qualifications or experience the applicant has gained during the previous residence in Australia
> information about the applicant’s employment or business background.
> "
> 
> What documents can we add here??
> I have
> 1. Nomination Letter
> 2. Market research documented in one pdf
> 
> What else should I add here??


Are the bullet points you provided not clear enough by themselves ?!


----------



## Hope333

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. There are so many explanations, suggestions, and shared experiences here. I do hope all newly joined people to spend a few hours reading all threads instead of asking questions directly. You will benefit a lot from reading.

November is coming. New month, new hope, and would be fantastic news ahead. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rokaya

Any news from the onshore Ph.D. applicants who applied in July?


----------



## Manal2015

rokaya said:


> Any news from the onshore Ph.D. applicants who applied in July?


No news so far....


----------



## rokaya

Manal2015 said:


> No news so far....


----------



## theJanek

Guys I'm looking for few answers.
1. Most of you are PhDs but have you heard about MSc that submit the EOI and have received identifier?

I'm MSc in Geological Cartography (AGH Uni, Poland) with 2 yrs of exp in GIS and geological spatial databases. During Master studies one time I won and one time I was 2nd in Geological Tournaments for students (every geology, mining, petroleum engineering etc student in the country can participate) and during my Masters studies I had all the time the highest possible academic scholarship for the education results. In Poland after BSc and MSc we can continue education and do Postgraduate Course (it's not PhD, I think it can be something between BSc and MSc by research in Australia). I have done it in the area of GIS and Remote Sensing (Wroclaw UST. Thesis was about multispectral satellite imaging usage in iron ore deposits cartography and excavation pace monitoring. Example of mines near Newman, Pilbara Craton, Western Australia). 

2. Do you think the geologist alike positions are within Energy and Mining *Technology* field? 
3. In about 10 months I will have decision on my 476 visa. Should I submit the EOI in GTI programme now or my chances may rise when I'll be in Australia and maybe find a job. 
4. How difficult can be finding nominator while being offshore? (lets use 1-10 scale)
5. Overall what do you think about my chances in GTI programme?


----------



## vicki_7

theJanek said:


> Guys I'm looking for few answers.
> 1. Most of you are PhDs but have you heard about MSc that submit the EOI and have received identifier?
> 
> I'm MSc in Geological Cartography (AGH Uni, Poland) with 2 yrs of exp in GIS and geological spatial databases. During Master studies one time I won and one time I was 2nd in Geological Tournaments for students (every geology, mining, petroleum engineering etc student in the country can participate) and during my Masters studies I had all the time the highest possible academic scholarship for the education results. In Poland after BSc and MSc we can continue education and do Postgraduate Course (it's not PhD, I think it can be something between BSc and MSc by research in Australia). I have done it in the area of GIS and Remote Sensing (Wroclaw UST. Thesis was about multispectral satellite imaging usage in iron ore deposits cartography and excavation pace monitoring. Example of mines near Newman, Pilbara Craton, Western Australia).
> 
> 2. Do you think the geologist alike positions are within Energy and Mining *Technology* field?
> 3. In about 10 months I will have decision on my 476 visa. Should I submit the EOI in GTI programme now or my chances may rise when I'll be in Australia and maybe find a job.
> 4. How difficult can be finding nominator while being offshore? (lets use 1-10 scale)
> 5. Overall what do you think about my chances in GTI programme?


All in all, it is better to wait for the 476 visa. I honestly think you have very limited chances. I am just wondering, why do many people want to leave Poland? Although, It is a beautiful country!


----------



## NB

vicki_7 said:


> All in all, it is better to wait for the 476 visa. I honestly think you have very limited chances. I am just wondering, why do many people want to leave Poland? Although, It is a beautiful country!


Grass is always greener on the other side

Cheers


----------



## vicki_7

NB said:


> Grass is always greener on the other side
> 
> Cheers


Definitely. This is VERY TRUE.


----------



## small munene

rokaya said:


> Any news from the onshore Ph.D. applicants who applied in July?


I know one applied last week rejected in same week.


----------



## small munene

NB said:


> Grass is always greener on the other side
> 
> Cheers


Adventure


----------



## small munene

theJanek said:


> Guys I'm looking for few answers.
> 1. Most of you are PhDs but have you heard about MSc that submit the EOI and have received identifier?
> 
> I'm MSc in Geological Cartography (AGH Uni, Poland) with 2 yrs of exp in GIS and geological spatial databases. During Master studies one time I won and one time I was 2nd in Geological Tournaments for students (every geology, mining, petroleum engineering etc student in the country can participate) and during my Masters studies I had all the time the highest possible academic scholarship for the education results. In Poland after BSc and MSc we can continue education and do Postgraduate Course (it's not PhD, I think it can be something between BSc and MSc by research in Australia). I have done it in the area of GIS and Remote Sensing (Wroclaw UST. Thesis was about multispectral satellite imaging usage in iron ore deposits cartography and excavation pace monitoring. Example of mines near Newman, Pilbara Craton, Western Australia).
> 
> 2. Do you think the geologist alike positions are within Energy and Mining *Technology* field?
> 3. In about 10 months I will have decision on my 476 visa. Should I submit the EOI in GTI programme now or my chances may rise when I'll be in Australia and maybe find a job.
> 4. How difficult can be finding nominator while being offshore? (lets use 1-10 scale)
> 5. Overall what do you think about my chances in GTI programme?


1.Yes many got, even undergrads.
2.yes! Specifically Mining..... but tech...... not really. Remember its mining tech
3.You can do both
4.5/10
5.5/10


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> I know one applied last week rejected in same week.


Thanks for sharing. So sorry for him. Could you tell a little about him? Thanks.


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. There are so many explanations, suggestions, and shared experiences here. I do hope all newly joined people to spend a few hours reading all threads instead of asking questions directly. You will benefit a lot from reading.
> 
> November is coming. New month, new hope, and would be fantastic news ahead. Good luck to everyone!


Tell them


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for sharing. So sorry for him. Could you tell a little about him? Thanks.


i have to say, the applicant had a poor profile. 1 research article (3 yrs back) did masters (3 yrs back) and had 3 prospective research articles (submitted). With normal scholarships, conferences and good nominator. Onshore in 1 of top Australian University.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> i have to say, the applicant had a poor profile. 1 research article (3 yrs back) did masters (3 yrs back) and had 3 prospective research articles (submitted). With normal scholarships, conferences and good nominator. Onshore in 1 of top Australian University.


Thanks a lot. The process is so quick for him within a week. So no news is still good news. Good luck to all!


----------



## theJanek

vicki_7 said:


> I am just wondering, why do many people want to leave Poland? Although, It is a beautiful country!


Poland is very beautiful country to visit , I can not doubt with that. Altough it have some problems, ex. due to covid-19 (2nd wave that is now is just far more worse than 1st in spring) and unresponsible social policy this year polish national budget is short about 30% and this 30% must be paid from debt. There is a lot of polish citizens and migrants with polish ancestry that can have social benefits and sometimes they have more from this benefits than I earn working full-time (I earn 10% more than medium salary in Poland). You can add to that very high income taxes (up to 40-45%) and VAT or GST (7-23%)  and other taxes that make for example gasoline more expensive than in Australia, US or even some western EU states. A lot other things makes Poland not the easiest country to live in 



NB said:


> Grass is always greener on the other side


Imagine that you have to listen to this words every time when you tell your family you want to migrate from your country 



small munene said:


> 1.Yes many got, even undergrads.
> 2.yes! Specifically Mining..... but tech...... not really. Remember its mining tech
> 3.You can do both
> 4.5/10
> 5.5/10


1. That is good news
2. I'm worried that Case Officer will think the same way :/ I hope the enlarged places number will make them more generous 

And some extra questions:
Do yo think any additional opinions from my uni professors can make a difference or it will be a waste of time?
Do you know any extra documents or forms that can increase chances for positive feedback.
If once I will have negative feedback can I apply again if yes when?


----------



## appu2020

Hello Everyone,

As per the Global Talent Official site, here is the requirement for Nomination.

*Nominators*
As part of the application, you must be nominated by an eligible individual or organisation with a national reputation in your field. The nominator will endorse your achievements and international standing. They are not required to provide you with employment in Australia.
Global Talent Officers cannot be your nominator. You cannot change your nominator once a Distinguished Talent visa application has been lodged.

Can you guys please explain how the national reputation is being judged?


----------



## almp_89

Anyone has tried to contact GTO regarding rhe EOI status. I know they said they won't answer/provide EOI status. I submitted last of June offshore and am still waiting for the EOI result. Anyone on the same side?


----------



## Rsaleh

almp_89 said:


> Anyone has tried to contact GTO regarding rhe EOI status. I know they said they won't answer/provide EOI status. I submitted last of June offshore and am still waiting for the EOI result. Anyone on the same side?


We submitted in the end of June and bo news yet.
We asked for updated and there was no answer from them, just waiting


----------



## kundikoi

appu2020 said:


> Can you guys please explain how the national reputation is being judged?


post #4155 has all the answers mate


----------



## Menap12

Is there a relaxation in criteria for GTI post increase in numbers? From the discussions in this forum, number of approvals have not increased and can’t expect to increase all of a sudden perhaps due to limited workforce. But I read here that if earlier chances were 50-60pct, now it will increase. Also is there EOIs rejected recently with salary already above threshold.


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> Is there a relaxation in criteria for GTI post increase in numbers? From the discussions in this forum, number of approvals have not increased and can’t expect to increase all of a sudden perhaps due to limited workforce. But I read here that if earlier chances were 50-60pct, now it will increase. Also is there EOIs rejected recently with salary already above threshold.


You have to understand that they will not use the entire quota in one go
They will spread it out over the year
They will also cast the net far and wide so as to catch the best talent for Australia 
Salary above the threshold is just one of the many parameter 
Awards, papers, PhD subject , research, patents etc, play a equally important role while making the decision 

Cheers


----------



## riskyHao

Hope we will hear more positive news this week.


----------



## rokaya

riskyHao said:


> Hope we will hear more positive news this week.


Hoping!!!!


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Stressful waiting from the end of June, almost gives up.


----------



## Hope333

Amanda_GTI said:


> Stressful waiting from the end of June, almost gives up.


Never give up! Hope is a good thing. Good luck.


----------



## Menap12

Amanda_GTI said:


> Stressful waiting from the end of June, almost gives up.


Hope you will get a positive response this week.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Menap12 said:


> Hope you will get a positive response this week.


Thank u guys! Same for you!


----------



## Starcool83

Hi Guys, 
I have also applied EOI for this program on 19th Oct and havent heard from them so far. I know it is too early given the situation and backlog, but still waiting. It is an offshore application so I assume it will take them more a month to respond.


----------



## Menap12

Starcool83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have also applied EOI for this program on 19th Oct and havent heard from them so far. I know it is too early given the situation and backlog, but still waiting. It is an offshore application so I assume it will take them more a month to respond.


There are people applied from June who are yet to get a response. However there are few who got in 1-4 weeks. I guess Would depend on sector as well . And lot on luck if you believe in that
Good luck and let know if you hear anything. I applied on 20th Oct.


----------



## small munene

theJanek said:


> Poland is very beautiful country to visit , I can not doubt with that. Altough it have some problems, ex. due to covid-19 (2nd wave that is now is just far more worse than 1st in spring) and unresponsible social policy this year polish national budget is short about 30% and this 30% must be paid from debt. There is a lot of polish citizens and migrants with polish ancestry that can have social benefits and sometimes they have more from this benefits than I earn working full-time (I earn 10% more than medium salary in Poland). You can add to that very high income taxes (up to 40-45%) and VAT or GST (7-23%)  and other taxes that make for example gasoline more expensive than in Australia, US or even some western EU states. A lot other things makes Poland not the easiest country to live in
> 
> 
> Imagine that you have to listen to this words every time when you tell your family you want to migrate from your country
> 
> 
> 1. That is good news
> 2. I'm worried that Case Officer will think the same way :/ I hope the enlarged places number will make them more generous
> 
> And some extra questions:
> Do yo think any additional opinions from my uni professors can make a difference or it will be a waste of time?
> Do you know any extra documents or forms that can increase chances for positive feedback.
> If once I will have negative feedback can I apply again if yes when?


My only advise is whatever you claim show concrete proof. In the form of links, govt or institution related docs , enails etc. 

Many people claim alot and want to write a recommendation to support them.


----------



## tahahmady

Guys can you help me in uploading the documents?

1- what should be "Documentation of nominator reputation in chosen field"?
2- what should be "Statement supporting the applicants claims"
3- Should I have a letter of any offer in australia?

Thank you


----------



## p.scott930

It is interesting to see that applicant with poor file got rejection within a week. If they can do it so quickly, not sure why there are not so many rejections in the last month.


----------



## Starcool83

p.scott930 said:


> It is interesting to see that applicant with poor file got rejection within a week. If they can do it so quickly, not sure why there are not so many rejections in the last month.


How are we sure that the applicant with poor file are getting rejection within a week. Is there any link or data that can point to this, hope this would give the breather to many applicant in knowing that there application is not rejected.


----------



## tahahmady

tahahmady said:


> Guys can you help me in uploading the documents?
> 
> 1- what should be "Documentation of nominator reputation in chosen field"?
> 2- what should be "Statement supporting the applicants claims"
> 3- Should I have a letter of any offer in australia?
> 
> Thank you


Can anyone please help me? I dont know what is Documentation of nominator reputation and Statement supporting the applicants claims. I have a nominator. 

Thank you


----------



## nitinsy

tahahmady said:


> Can anyone please help me? I dont know what is Documentation of nominator reputation and Statement supporting the applicants claims. I have a nominator.
> 
> Thank you


1) You have to provide documentation to establish reputation of nominator. Same way that you are establishing your reputation for GTI. Things you should provide: (a) Letter from nominator supporting your nomination and justifying it. (b) CV of nominator (3) Degree & Transcript (4) Papers & Publications references (5) Reference or recommendation letters from peers/supervisors of the nominator (5) Awards, certifications and other achievements
2) Offer letter is not required but will make your case stronger if it is above 153K AUD.


----------



## Menap12

p.scott930 said:


> It is interesting to see that applicant with poor file got rejection within a week. If they can do it so quickly, not sure why there are not so many rejections in the last month.


Probably verifications of details for good profiles?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi Today i a got mail from the GTO asking me to provide further evidences of the following : ( How should i go about it , because I provided all information, apart from the Org charts and projects details, can anyone help ?) 

Detailed employment references from current and previous employers including xxx (and client organisations if applicable) attesting the seniority of your position and your exceptional and outstanding projects/achievements, that you have led or have been a key contributor, and how these projects/achievements place you at the top of your field in Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.

Organisation chart showing where you are placed in your current employer/client organisation.


Confirmation letter from your current employer on your position as Director (Enterprise Solutions Architect Advanced), as indicated in your CV, and salary package. · If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/ technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature. · National and international industry awards and accolades (that you have not provided). · Any evidence that you have led, or have been a key contributor to projects which have had a wide reaching impact on the industry or target sector (that you have not provided). 


Should they choose to nominate you, then they must consider and attest to your record of achievements independently of whether an invitation to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa has been issued by the Global Talent Independent Program


----------



## Michael1977

Karak2002 said:


> Hi Today i a got mail from the GTO asking me to provide further evidences of the following : ( How should i go about it , because I provided all information, apart from the Org charts and projects details, can anyone help ?)
> 
> Detailed employment references from current and previous employers including xxx (and client organisations if applicable) attesting the seniority of your position and your exceptional and outstanding projects/achievements, that you have led or have been a key contributor, and how these projects/achievements place you at the top of your field in Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 
> Organisation chart showing where you are placed in your current employer/client organisation.
> 
> 
> Confirmation letter from your current employer on your position as Director (Enterprise Solutions Architect Advanced), as indicated in your CV, and salary package. · If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/ technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature. · National and international industry awards and accolades (that you have not provided). · Any evidence that you have led, or have been a key contributor to projects which have had a wide reaching impact on the industry or target sector (that you have not provided).
> 
> 
> Should they choose to nominate you, then they must consider and attest to your record of achievements independently of whether an invitation to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa has been issued by the Global Talent Independent Program


These information and documents should be easy and straightforward to provide! Take your time and reply. Good luck


----------



## Hope333

Karak2002 said:


> Hi Today i a got mail from the GTO asking me to provide further evidences of the following : ( How should i go about it , because I provided all information, apart from the Org charts and projects details, can anyone help ?)
> 
> Detailed employment references from current and previous employers including xxx (and client organisations if applicable) attesting the seniority of your position and your exceptional and outstanding projects/achievements, that you have led or have been a key contributor, and how these projects/achievements place you at the top of your field in Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 
> Organisation chart showing where you are placed in your current employer/client organisation.
> 
> 
> Confirmation letter from your current employer on your position as Director (Enterprise Solutions Architect Advanced), as indicated in your CV, and salary package. · If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/ technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature. · National and international industry awards and accolades (that you have not provided). · Any evidence that you have led, or have been a key contributor to projects which have had a wide reaching impact on the industry or target sector (that you have not provided).
> 
> 
> Should they choose to nominate you, then they must consider and attest to your record of achievements independently of whether an invitation to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa has been issued by the Global Talent Independent Program


Congratulations. Yes, it is very clear. I think those evidence is easy to prepare. Good luck.


----------



## wajiwala

Hope333 said:


> Congratulations. Yes, it is very clear. I think those evidence is easy to prepare. Good luck.


Can you please mention if you are a PhD? and Onshore offshore? also the salary? When you applied your EOI?


----------



## Hope333

wajiwala said:


> Can you please mention if you are a PhD? and Onshore offshore? also the salary? When you applied your EOI?


I think you replied the wrong thread. He is not a PhD. He has 20 years experiences and 200k+ salary.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi thanks...any idea ..any particular 


Hope333 said:


> Congratulations. Yes, it is very clear. I think those evidence is easy to prepare. Good luck.


Thanks ..do you think any particular format or approach i need to take ? too many loose ends which are to tie up? how any the ACS nomination ( do I ask them to help me with the reco.)


----------



## Hope333

Karak2002 said:


> Hi thanks...any idea ..any particular
> 
> Thanks ..do you think any particular format or approach i need to take ? too many loose ends which are to tie up? how any the ACS nomination ( do I ask them to help me with the reco.)


Yes, the nomination letter is a must. And then provides all confirmation letters and reference letters from your employers. Clearly present the project details and your industry awards. I think you are so close to getting invited.


----------



## tahahmady

Dears please help, what is "Statement supporting the applicants claims " in attach documents? My nominator should write it? what is it? a recommendation letter?


----------



## waiting9

This indicates that those having high salaries get the quick response, 


tahahmady said:


> Dears please help, what is "Statement supporting the applicants claims " in attach documents? My nominator should write it? what is it? a recommendation letter?





Karak2002 said:


> Hi Today i a got mail from the GTO asking me to provide further evidences of the following : ( How should i go about it , because I provided all information, apart from the Org charts and projects details, can anyone help ?)
> 
> Detailed employment references from current and previous employers including xxx (and client organisations if applicable) attesting the seniority of your position and your exceptional and outstanding projects/achievements, that you have led or have been a key contributor, and how these projects/achievements place you at the top of your field in Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT.
> 
> Organisation chart showing where you are placed in your current employer/client organisation.
> 
> 
> Confirmation letter from your current employer on your position as Director (Enterprise Solutions Architect Advanced), as indicated in your CV, and salary package. · If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/ technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature. · National and international industry awards and accolades (that you have not provided). · Any evidence that you have led, or have been a key contributor to projects which have had a wide reaching impact on the industry or target sector (that you have not provided).
> 
> 
> Should they choose to nominate you, then they must consider and attest to your record of achievements independently of whether an invitation to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa has been issued by the Global Talent Independent Program


----------



## waiting9

Any update this week for PhDs last semester onshore?


----------



## rokaya

waiting9 said:


> Any update this week for PhDs last semester onshore?


Not yet.. we all are waiting.


----------



## gtisp2020

Finally, the GTI website has been updated Global Talent Independent program (GTI). We may see speed up in UID issuance soon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dholloye

I spoke to an agent onshore today! He made me understand that they submitted close to 50 GTI EOIs and they haven’t received any RFI/rejection or acceptance in last 3-4 weeks. He guess that the DHA might be working around on staffing and allocation of the quota. They could also be waiting to see what each states allocation would be before sending UIDs out. He however said most RFI/rejections/UID are currently for offshore applicants.

we have to wait till end of November before we can be sure of the true state of things. It’s very unlikely for the DHA to get 5000-10000 of the UIDs from Offshore. Then, the minister said most PRs are going to onshore applicants.

So the wait would soon be over


----------



## Karak2002

wajiwala said:


> Can you please mention if you are a PhD? and Onshore offshore? also the salary? When you applied your EOI?


Nope am not PHD but MBA.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> I spoke to an agent onshore today! He made me understand that they submitted close to 50 GTI EOIs and they haven’t received any RFI/rejection or acceptance in last 3-4 weeks. He guess that the DHA might be working around on staffing and allocation of the quota. They could also be waiting to see what each states allocation would be before sending UIDs out. He however said most RFI/rejections/UID are currently for offshore applicants.
> 
> we have to wait till end of November before we can be sure of the true state of things. It’s very unlikely for the DHA to get 5000-10000 of the UIDs from Offshore. Then, the minister said most PRs are going to onshore applicants.
> 
> So the wait would soon be over


Thanks a lot for sharing this information. 50 applicants from one agent, given so many agents onshore, I reckon the applicants would be more than 100,000 in the pool currently. Good luck to all.


----------



## wajiwala

Karak2002 said:


> Nope am not PHD but MBA.


Thank you very much... I wish you the success


----------



## dholloye

wajiwala said:


> Thank you very much... I wish you the success





Hope333 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this information. 50 applicants from one agent, given so many agents onshore, I reckon the applicants would be more than 100,000 in the pool currently. Good luck to all.


Nope we don’t have up to 100,000 PhD students in Australia 

we have about 10-15,000 PhD students in Australia and remember we only have 7 sectors and not all PhD students are eligible.


----------



## wajiwala

dholloye said:


> Nope we don’t have up to 100,000 PhD students in Australia
> 
> we have about 10-15,000 PhD students in Australia and remember we only have 7 sectors and not all PhD students are eligible.


Totally agree, I don't know from where he got the 100,000 figure.... just dreaming


----------



## dtzhu337

Any one waiting for the outcome of their visa applications now? Seeing many people in the forum got granted within one week, and I am anxious now. 

I am in the Agtech section, and the last s56 request was on Oct 19 (health cleared already) which I replied to the same day. I wrote to the officer who requested s56 for an update and she/he responded the next day telling me all the documents were successfully received. Any idea about the processing time?


----------



## zu897

Hope333 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this information. 50 applicants from one agent, given so many agents onshore, I reckon the applicants would be more than 100,000 in the pool currently. Good luck to all.


Nope not true, very wrong and misleading estimate. There were a total of 8463 EOI lodged until 31st Aug 2020

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900057-document-released.PDF

Not all PhD studenst are eligible and not all PhD students are international, so their pool wouldn't be as big even 10k.

People should use common sense and do some basic research before coming with rather speculative arguments.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> Nope we don’t have up to 100,000 PhD students in Australia
> 
> we have about 10-15,000 PhD students in Australia and remember we only have 7 sectors and not all PhD students are eligible.


Yes, also many PhD graduates and other professionals. Still good to know the current situation.


----------



## bahlv

I am in touch with a GTO to understand the possibility of converting my 190 to 124 (already lodged 190 before GTI became popular). 

I got a response that a conversion is not possible but I can apply separately for 124. I replied with a thanks about 2 weeks back.

Surprisingly the GTO is following up with me on my decision.


----------



## Hope333

zu897 said:


> Nope not true, very wrong and misleading estimate. There were a total of 8463 EOI lodged until 31st Aug 2020
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900057-document-released.PDF
> 
> Not all PhD studenst are eligible and not all PhD students are international, so their pool wouldn't be as big even 10k.
> 
> People should use common sense and do some basic research before coming with rather speculative arguments.


Yes, you are right. Should be massive applications after August globally.


----------



## cidc

bahlv said:


> I am in touch with a GTO to understand the possibility of converting my 190 to 124 (already lodged 190 before GTI became popular).
> 
> I got a response that a conversion is not possible but I can apply separately for 124. I replied with a thanks about 2 weeks back.
> 
> Surprisingly the GTO is following up with me on my decision.


Hi, we are connected via the other thread on the 190. I'm looking at the GTI as well, would you be willing to share what your specialty might potentially translate to in terms of a GTI area of expertise. Most seem quite tech-heavy and not as much consulting focused, but I am happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## Hope333

wajiwala said:


> Totally agree, I don't know from where he got the 100,000 figure.... just dreaming


Sorry for misleading. Yes, just a random guess. It can be easily accumulate to 100k soon if not near future. Massive burdens for case officers to read through.


----------



## riskyHao

Hi, just a quick update, got my offshore UID this afternoon. Thank you for all the information I got from this thread.

FYI, my profile is on page 181.


----------



## Hope333

riskyHao said:


> Hi, just a quick update, got my offshore UID this afternoon. Thank you for all the information I got from this thread.


Congratulations. Good luck for your visa process.


----------



## bahlv

cidc said:


> Hi, we are connected via the other thread on the 190. I'm looking at the GTI as well, would you be willing to share what your specialty might potentially translate to in terms of a GTI area of expertise. Most seem quite tech-heavy and not as much consulting focused, but I am happy to hear otherwise.


I have juniors who got GTI Visa as we all use Digital as a tool in consulting. So its how you highlight the "Digital" aspects of work.


----------



## antipreneur

antipreneur said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received an invite from the Global Talent Independent program. I am a cybersecurity professional by background.
> 
> I also managed to secure a nominator who has issued Form 1000. I am now applying for the Subclass 124 visa since I am outside Australia.


Hi all, I have one more question pertaining to my application. I am possibly splitting hairs:

The Distinguished Talent visa checklist says:

_For anyone included in the application who is 18 years of age or older *and is not your partner*: Form 47a Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over._

So, no need to submit form 47a for my wife (she will be a co-applicant)? I am just checking because this condition seems to have changed.


----------



## chigozie2040

dtzhu337 said:


> Any one waiting for the outcome of their visa applications now? Seeing many people in the forum got granted within one week, and I am anxious now.
> 
> I am in the Agtech section, and the last s56 request was on Oct 19 (health cleared already) which I replied to the same day. I wrote to the officer who requested s56 for an update and she/he responded the next day telling me all the documents were successfully received. Any idea about the processing time?


It's been 32 days since I submitted my s56 requested documents and cleared my medicals yet no response from the department. My agent has emailed them twice yet no response. We can only hope, pray and wait. Kindly let me know when your situation changes. Thanks


----------



## small munene

chigozie2040 said:


> It's been 32 days since I submitted my s56 requested documents and cleared my medicals yet no response from the department. My agent has emailed them twice yet no response. We can only hope, pray and wait. Kindly let me know when your situation changes. Thanks


This is the first case i know which took this long for GTI visa


----------



## dtzhu337

chigozie2040 said:


> It's been 32 days since I submitted my s56 requested documents and cleared my medicals yet no response from the department. My agent has emailed them twice yet no response. We can only hope, pray and wait. Kindly let me know when your situation changes. Thanks


Sorry to hear that. My thought is that we are occupying the 2021 quota, and they still need time to figure this out.


----------



## cidc

bahlv said:


> I have juniors who got GTI Visa as we all use Digital as a tool in consulting. So its how you highlight the "Digital" aspects of work.


That's interesting, did these individuals create thought capital/win awards in Digital? It would seem the bar is not unattainably high


----------



## Anna199

riskyHao said:


> Hi, just a quick update, got my offshore UID this afternoon. Thank you for all the information I got from this thread.


When did you submit your EOI and in which domain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itch9

small munene said:


> i have to say, the applicant had a poor profile. 1 research article (3 yrs back) did masters (3 yrs back) and had 3 prospective research articles (submitted). With normal scholarships, conferences and good nominator. Onshore in 1 of top Australian University.


Hi thanks so much for the info! Do you know if review articles would be counted as the same as research articles? I have 2 first-author research articles and 2 first-author research articles. I would guess I am in the "poor profile" category. If I mention the 2 review articles as the research I did (e.g. "During my PhD study, I have also investigated xxx..."),would that be OK or would that be deemed as untruthful? (p.s. the impact factors of the review articles ~3).


----------



## Hope333

itch9 said:


> Hi thanks so much for the info! Do you know if review articles would be counted as the same as research articles? I have 2 first-author research articles and 2 first-author research articles. I would guess I am in the "poor profile" category. If I mention the 2 review articles as the research I did (e.g. "During my PhD study, I have also investigated xxx..."),would that be OK or would that be deemed as untruthful? (p.s. the impact factors of the review articles ~3).


Review articles are part of your research. They are your work. Good luck.


----------



## riskyHao

Hope333 said:


> Congratulations. Good luck for your visa process.


thanks


Anna199 said:


> When did you submit your EOI and in which domain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my profile is on page 181.


----------



## chigozie2040

dtzhu337 said:


> Sorry to hear that. My thought is that we are occupying the 2021 quota, and they still need time to figure this out.



Hopefully, we will get some good news soon.


----------



## small munene

itch9 said:


> Hi thanks so much for the info! Do you know if review articles would be counted as the same as research articles? I have 2 first-author research articles and 2 first-author research articles. I would guess I am in the "poor profile" category. If I mention the 2 review articles as the research I did (e.g. "During my PhD study, I have also investigated xxx..."),would that be OK or would that be deemed as untruthful? (p.s. the impact factors of the review articles ~3).


All peer-reviewed articles count. Its all about the journal, impact and field.


----------



## Karak2002

My GTO Contact this morning (Cont.) - I am slightly confused. Because - apart from the Project Details and the $ Values of the deal win and deliveries I have provided all evidences. Project Details can be provided in the ACS RPL format but the rest can be confidential information. So, I am suspicious why he is asking for more information. He has asked my current employer to certify my role/ position/ seniority in Org./ salary and asked my Employer to nominate or recommend me. (Little strange) - Why would an employer nominate me (strange )? But anyways, will need to folllow the process. 
GTO also said - you can go ahead and request ACS for a nomination - is that possible, ACS says UID should come first. This is a bit of a topsy turvey ... no?

Does HR of any company give a seniority certificate like - you were at GM level or at Director Level etc. ? They have bands or grades. Hopefully they do and give simple industry career levels.


----------



## Karak2002

riskyHao said:


> Hi, just a quick update, got my offshore UID this afternoon. Thank you for all the information I got from this thread.
> 
> FYI, my profile is on page 181.


Great stufff.. Did the GTO ask you for more information or was he satisfied from the begining. 
My GTO emailed me for more information. But from his email - it seems he asking for confidential information maybe not. Cant make out but how do i convince him of my achievement which have monetary values associated. Or have to provide projects in the RPL format. A bit curious ? Can u tell.


----------



## bahlv

cidc said:


> That's interesting, did these individuals create thought capital/win awards in Digital? It would seem the bar is not unattainably high


I will give a simple answer - it is very much do-able even if you are not internationally recognized. You current role and profile also matters. If you are a Director/ Partner in a Big4, they will definitely consider you even when there wont be any international paper published per se.


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> So, I am suspicious why he is asking for more information.


mate - pretty sure you got this one the wrong way round there 
that said, it's fairly common for GTOs (or even COs) to request info that was clearly provided before - it's absolutely fine (and even advisable) to simply re-submit it along with the other RFI docs. 



Karak2002 said:


> Does HR of any company give a seniority certificate like - you were at GM level or at Director Level etc. ? They have bands or grades. Hopefully they do and give simple industry career levels.


I'd be very surprised if GTO has asked you specifically for the "seniority certificate" you describe - a boilerplate HR confirmation of one's title in the company generally suffices (and proves that a business analyst hasn't inflated their title to Managing Director or something of the sort 



Karak2002 said:


> But from his email - it seems he asking for confidential information maybe not. Cant make out but how do i convince him of my achievement which have monetary values associated.


he/she very well may be - and hiding behind a 'confidentiality' veil is also not advisable. after all, you're the one claiming to be a "distinguished talent" in your field, and if any proof of such 'distinguishness' is confidential, then how do you expect them to validate your claims 



riskyHao said:


> my profile is on page 181.


congrats on the UID - and great job pinging back mate 👏



small munene said:


> This is the first case i know which took this long for GTI visa


yea but I wouldn't give much weight to it - shady as hell and quite likely one of those 0.5% attempts 🤨


----------



## chigozie2040

kundikoi said:


> mate - pretty sure you got this one the wrong way round there
> that said, it's fairly common for GTOs (or even COs) to request info that was clearly provided before - it's absolutely fine (and even advisable) to simply re-submit it along with the other RFI docs.
> 
> 
> I'd be very surprised if GTO has asked you specifically for the "seniority certificate" you describe - a boilerplate HR confirmation of one's title in the company generally suffices (and proves that a business analyst hasn't inflated their title to Managing Director or something of the sort
> 
> 
> he/she very well may be - and hiding behind a 'confidentiality' veil is also not advisable. after all, you're the one claiming to be a "distinguished talent" in your field, and if any proof of such 'distinguishness' is confidential, then how do you expect them to validate your claims
> 
> 
> congrats on the UID - and great job pinging back mate 👏
> 
> 
> yea but I wouldn't give much weight to it - shady as hell and quite likely one of those 0.5% attempts 🤨


My profile is exceptional and I got my UID stressless. I may not have received my grant at the moment but I will receive it soon and I will respond to you with my success story. Watch this space.


----------



## Karak2002

kundikoi said:


> mate - pretty sure you got this one the wrong way round there
> that said, it's fairly common for GTOs (or even COs) to request info that was clearly provided before - it's absolutely fine (and even advisable) to simply re-submit it along with the other RFI docs.
> 
> 
> I'd be very surprised if GTO has asked you specifically for the "seniority certificate" you describe - a boilerplate HR confirmation of one's title in the company generally suffices (and proves that a business analyst hasn't inflated their title to Managing Director or something of the sort
> 
> 
> he/she very well may be - and hiding behind a 'confidentiality' veil is also not advisable. after all, you're the one claiming to be a "distinguished talent" in your field, and if any proof of such 'distinguishness' is confidential, then how do you expect them to validate your claims
> 
> 
> congrats on the UID - and great job pinging back mate 👏
> 
> 
> yea but I wouldn't give much weight to it - shady as hell and quite likely one of those 0.5% attempts 🤨


Yes the GTO clearly asked me for Seniority certificate in the Org. because I am director grade / rank professional and I was told by my HR during the job offer. maybe he wants to verify about it. 
So, you are saying I just upload the same Evidence set that I created to write a new One and this time he is asking me for all the Service Experience Certificates from the past orgs... that I have stated,.. So means I need to add those Exp Letters too. 
Also, I will add the wins i have worked on for them to assess..


----------



## riskyHao

Karak2002 said:


> Great stufff.. Did the GTO ask you for more information or was he satisfied from the begining.
> My GTO emailed me for more information. But from his email - it seems he asking for confidential information maybe not. Cant make out but how do i convince him of my achievement which have monetary values associated. Or have to provide projects in the RPL format. A bit curious ? Can u tell.


I have not got any request of further information. I guess that you may need to provide more detailed information on the projects, preferably from the 3rd party. In my case, I have peer reviewed papers highly related to my projects.


----------



## antipreneur

*Provide international travel history for the past 10 years.*

Do I need to provide just the dates or even the evidence related to that (air tickets, etc.)?


----------



## tahahmady

Guys can you help me in uploading the documents?

what should be "Statement supporting the applicants claims"


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> Guys can you help me in uploading the documents?
> 
> what should be "Statement supporting the applicants claims"


Is this for EOI/Visa application? If you could elaborate, it would help people to respond.


----------



## tahahmady

gtisp2020 said:


> Is this for EOI/Visa application? If you could elaborate, it would help people to respond.


Yes it is for EOI application


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> Yes the GTO clearly asked me for Seniority certificate in the Org. because I am director grade / rank professional and I was told by my HR during the job offer. maybe he wants to verify about it.
> So, you are saying I just upload the same Evidence set that I created to write a new One and this time he is asking me for all the Service Experience Certificates from the past orgs... that I have stated,.. So means I need to add those Exp Letters too.
> Also, I will add the wins i have worked on for them to assess..


yep, yep, and yep 



chigozie2040 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI on May 28th, I received my UID July 23rd. My sector is ICT, and I'm offshore. I'm also in the last few months of my PhD.





chigozie2040 said:


> Profile: PhD with research area in ICT, several journal and conference publications, a 4IR award, 6years work experience across different sectors in industry and academia, 95% Masters result. I hope this helps.





chigozie2040 said:


> Good Day everyone, please how long does it take to get visa grant after uploading every required document plus medicals. My friend's application has been pending since last week Thursday, with no response from the department after providing all the required document. He's worried especially after seeing people who got grants 24 hours after providing the required documents.





chigozie2040 said:


> Same experience here mate, its been 2 weeks since every requirement on the s56 form was submitted yet no grant. Each passing day comes with fresh fear and pain. When I see people here stressing because EOI/UID I feel like lashing out because they don't know the pains we go through waiting for visa grant after working hard to meet all the visa requirements.





chigozie2040 said:


> If there is a case of missing documents or with s56 documents then they should respond to the numerous emails the agent has been sending to them and let us know what the problem could be.





chigozie2040 said:


> It's been 32 days since I submitted my s56 requested documents and cleared my medicals yet no response from the department. My agent has emailed them twice yet no response. We can only hope, pray and wait. Kindly let me know when your situation changes. Thanks





chigozie2040 said:


> My profile is exceptional and I got my UID stressless. I may not have received my grant at the moment but I will receive it soon and I will respond to you with my success story. Watch this space.


sure mate - quite frankly it doesn't really matter to the forum mates at this point whether the visa is granted (or not) - all the context and data are already clearly there for everyone to see and make their own judgments as to the shadiness and underlying reasons for such a significant delay in the doc review & validation 🍿
btw, how did your "friend" go with his pending application


----------



## tahahmady

tahahmady said:


> Guys can you help me in uploading the documents?
> 
> what should be "Statement supporting the applicants claims"


Any answer well be appreciated
it is for EOI application


----------



## Menap12

tahahmady said:


> Any answer well be appreciated
> it is for EOI application


I guess it should be details of outstanding achievements including any details of projects, articles , awards or reference letters?
I would assume any such documentation which can prove your capabilities. Would wait to hear from other experienced people as I submitted through a migration agent .


----------



## randomw4lk

tahahmady said:


> Any answer well be appreciated
> it is for EOI application


I do not remember seeing the phrase "Statement supporting the applicants claims" at the EOI stage. The EOI form did suggest:
"For example, full CV, pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards, academic certificates, academic transcripts, recommendation letters etc."

I suggest you find a migration agent to help you with EOI, or prove you are talented by figuring that out by yourself, maybe by going through the posts here. I have not seen anyone having such problem with EOI in this forum.


----------



## kundikoi

randomw4lk said:


> I suggest you find a migration agent to help you with EOI, or prove you are talented by figuring that out by yourself, maybe by going through the posts here. I have not seen anyone having such problem with EOI in this forum.


well pointed out mate 👍 rite of passage so to speak!


----------



## all_in_gti

Hi all,

I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.

Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:

EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128

Source: FA 20/10/00499








FA201000499.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## Hope333

all_in_gti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.
> 
> Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:
> 
> EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128
> 
> Source: FA 20/10/00499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA201000499.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful spreadsheet. Good luck to all.


----------



## p.scott930

all_in_gti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.
> 
> Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:
> 
> EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128
> 
> Source: FA 20/10/00499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA201000499.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thanks for sharing this. Pretty helpful!

One thing that confuses me is that why the Department didn't reply to the question part1


----------



## Michael1977

p.scott930 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. Pretty helpful!
> 
> One thing that confuses me is that why the Department didn't reply to the question part1


They replied in the last page. cheers.


----------



## gtisp2020

all_in_gti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.
> 
> Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:
> 
> EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128
> 
> Source: FA 20/10/00499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA201000499.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


637 UIDs have been issued between 10 Sept to 10 Oct (combining the data from this and the other FOA https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF). So, the current rate of UID issuance is not slow at all.


----------



## p.scott930

"
Note 4: For Part 2 Question 4, data excludes 20 expressions of interest that were closed where the outcome date is not available.

"

Does anyone understand this? How could they didn't know the outcome data? I thought it is them who issued the outcome.


Michael1977 said:


> They replied in the last page. cheers.


They replied but they didn't just simply show the number


----------



## p.scott930

I did some calculations based on all the previous released files. Correct me if wrong.

Until Oct 10 from last year, 9909 EOI submitted.

From last year to 7.1, 5923 EOI
7.1-8.4, +1121 EOI
8.4-8.31, +1419 EOI
8.31-10.10, +1146 EOI


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> 637 UIDs have been issued between 10 Sept to 10 Oct (combining the data from this and the other FOA https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900620-document-released.PDF). So, the current rate of UID issuance is not slow at all.


Yes, speeding up now. But still, more offshore applicants get invited recently. Hope to hear more good news from onshore applicants soon.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful spreadsheet. Good luck to all.


The rejection rate is quite high.


----------



## Hope333

p.scott930 said:


> I did some calculations based on all the previous released files. Correct me if wrong.
> 
> Until Oct 10 from last year, 9909 EOI submitted.
> 
> From last year to 7.1, 5923 EOI
> 7.1-8.4, +1121 EOI
> 8.4-8.31, +1419 EOI
> 8.31-10.10, +1146 EOI


There is no big spike in the numbers each month. Surprisingly, steady around 1000+ each month.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> The rejection rate is quite high.


Yes, I see. I think the rejection rate will continue rise. As more and more people lodge the EOI in near future. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## all_in_gti

Hope333 said:


> There is no big spike in the numbers each month. Surprisingly, steady around 1000+ each month.


I expect a spike after 10 Oct though. The new budget is released on 6 Oct, 4 days may not be enough to prepare for the EOI for those who just heard the news and decided to apply


----------



## Hope333

all_in_gti said:


> I expect a spike after 10 Oct though. The new budget is released on 6 Oct, 4 days may not be enough to prepare for the EOI for those who just heard the news and decided to apply


Yes, I totally agree. Preparation from scratch at least need 2 weeks. Let's wait and see the update in November.


----------



## Rsaleh

all_in_gti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.
> 
> Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:
> 
> EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128
> 
> Source: FA 20/10/00499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA201000499.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com



Thanks for sharing this, what about EOI in June?


----------



## Jan 2020

waiting9 said:


> The rejection rate is quite high.


What acceptance rate you'd be happy to see? 95%?


----------



## p.scott930

The rejection rate is quite reasonable.

Imagine 1200 EOI submitted in one month, there would be 1200*12=14400 EOI for a whole year.

The quota is 15000, but remember the average dependent applicant is around 1 so 7500 UID would be issued.

The rejection rate is expected to be 50%.


----------



## waiting9

Any one got rejection email from June/July as well please let us know, thanks


----------



## zu897

I have seen a few rejections from PhD cohort in the last month, primarily due to ineligibility (more than 6 month away from submission).


----------



## waiting9

Jan 2020 said:


> What acceptance rate you'd be happy to see? 95%?


Yes, i dnt mind 🤣


----------



## Menap12

Is there anyone who got EOI approved after reapplying?ie after EOI was rejected for this initially


----------



## p.scott930

Some further calculation,

the current number of EOI on hand is ~5197 in total (backlogged from last year is ~2000)

The number of EOI submission is ~1200 per month 
The number of EOI with a decision (invition+ reject) is ~1144 per month (based on the processing speed between 9.9-10.10)

Hope they can further increase the speed.


----------



## Aus13

My friend (Ph.D. from from a G8 uni) got a rejection email a few weeks ago. He applied in May. There are a few May applicants as well who did not get a decision.


----------



## waiting9

Aus13 said:


> My friend (Ph.D. from from a G8 uni) got a rejection email a few weeks ago. He applied in May. There are a few May applicants as well who did not get a decision.


Can you please explain his profile?


----------



## Jan 2020

I wonder is there anyone who got a reply from the GTI officer after submitting the supplmental documents recently? (not the automatically sent one)


----------



## starnole

Hi all,

I am wondering how they consider the time of graduate within 3 years.

I finished my Honours degree in 2017 and then started my PhD in 2018. I submitted EOI in July, and at that time I was still within the period of "having my honours degree in the last 3 years". As the end of year coming, this eligibility is closer to the borderline, but at the same time, I am also approaching to finish my PhD within 6 months.

I am wondering whether I should email the GTI officer to update my status at the end of this year if I still didn't hear back from them.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dholloye

I heard about a PhD student in Brisbane who applied around May and was rejected last week.
Reason: does not demonstrate exceptional talent. He only has two papers published and both are not within the last two years.
So, it is getting more challenging for PhD cohorts.
Apparently, not all PhD will get the UID and if PhD applicant is not within the last 6 months (since June till date), its automatic rejection.


----------



## tahahmady

My profile: 

PhD in electrical engineering in 2018.
12 isi journals (9 isi journal in 2020 which10 are first author), 4 international conferences, 3 national conferences.
5 years university lecturer and investigator in two countries
have a project from government in the field of energy
good nominator
working as liborator director
 
Weakness:
I don't have salary +153k$


----------



## zu897

dholloye said:


> I heard about a PhD student in Brisbane who applied around May and was rejected last week.
> Reason: does not demonstrate exceptional talent. He only has two papers published and both are not within the last two years.
> So, it is getting more challenging for PhD cohorts.
> Apparently, not all PhD will get the UID and if PhD applicant is not within the last 6 months, its automatic rejection.


Guess papers can't solely be used as a proxy for 'global exceptional talent', a candidate within last 6 months may not have as many papers as someone who's a recent graduate (3 years after PhD).

Few PhD students who got through had a good balanced profile, few papers+ awards+relevant PhD project+conferences+invited seminars+good references. May be they like to see a more balanced perhaps more 'global' profile..


----------



## randomw4lk

~4000 EOIs received but only ~1600 EOIs processed during 01/07 to 10/10. They failed the test and really need to go to their office instead of working from home.


----------



## Hope333

tahahmady said:


> My profile:
> 
> PhD in electrical engineering in 2018.
> 12 isi journals (9 isi journal in 2020 which10 are first author), 4 international conferences, 3 national conferences.
> 5 years university lecturer and investigator in two countries
> have a project from government in the field of energy
> good nominator
> working as liborator director
> 
> Weakness:
> I don't have salary +153k$


I think you have a high chance. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

randomw4lk said:


> ~4000 EOIs received but only ~1600 EOIs processed during 01/07 to 10/10. They failed the test and really need to go to their office instead of working from home.


I think the processing speed is reasonable. Even applying for a student visa, it takes at least a few months. So should keep a little patience. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> I heard about a PhD student in Brisbane who applied around May and was rejected last week.
> Reason: does not demonstrate exceptional talent. He only has two papers published and both are not within the last two years.
> So, it is getting more challenging for PhD cohorts.
> Apparently, not all PhD will get the UID and if PhD applicant is not within the last 6 months, its automatic rejection.


Feel so sorry for that student. Yes, it is a challenging time now. This visa is attracting all talents globally. It is very very competitive. Good luck to all.


----------



## wajiwala

My profile:

PhD in electrical engineering in 2018.
12 isi journals (9 isi journal in 2020 which10 are first author), 4 international conferences, 3 national conferences.
5 years university lecturer and investigator in two countries
have a project from government in the field of energy
good nominator
working as liborator director


why the university is not offering you 182 visa?


----------



## antipreneur

antipreneur said:


> *Provide international travel history for the past 10 years.*
> 
> Do I need to provide just the dates or even the evidence related to that (air tickets, etc.)?


I am sorry to bomb this thread. Just need a slight clarification on this. I have received a UID as well as a good nominator. I am applying for subclass 124.


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> Is there anyone who got EOI approved after reapplying?ie after EOI was rejected for this initially


not that we've seen on here



dholloye said:


> Apparently, not all PhD will get the UID and if PhD applicant is not within the last 6 months, its automatic rejection.


of course not all PhDs will get the UID - I don't believe there was any doubt or confusion around that point on here 
and your 2nd statement is incorrect - plenty of cases on this thread of 1st and 2nd year PhDs who got the UIDs.



Hope333 said:


> I think you have a high chance. Good luck.


is there anybody who doesn't have a high chance in your opinion @Hope333? I realise you want to live up to the avatar, but like I mentioned earlier, I don't think it's actually helpful to de-clog the queue or manage the applicants' expectations.


wajiwala said:


> why the university is not offering you 182 visa?


he's offshore mate - not an onshore uni


antipreneur said:


> I am sorry to bomb this thread. Just need a slight clarification on this. I have received a UID as well as a good nominator. I am applying for subclass 124.


no need for hard evidence (which aint to say one should free-wheel that point either). please read the whole thread before you actually apply - you'll save yourself a ton of hassle and headaches down the line.


----------



## raxataxa

Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


----------



## dholloye

raxataxa said:


> Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


A lot of applicants from May/June/July that are yet to received UID.
I learnt something new today. There are four priority areas within the seven (7) sectors, so if you are not within the four priority areas, you might be waiting a bit more. 
Obviously, you should get a response soon within the next 2-3 weeks as the average processing time for 90% EOI applicants are treated within approximately 133 days.


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> not that we've seen on here
> 
> 
> of course not all PhDs will get the UID - I don't believe there was any doubt or confusion around that point on here
> and your 2nd statement is incorrect - plenty of cases on this thread of 1st and 2nd year PhDs who got the UIDs.
> 
> 
> is there anybody who doesn't have a high chance in your opinion @Hope333? I realise you want to live up to the avatar, but like I mentioned earlier, I don't think it's actually helpful to de-clog the queue or manage the applicants' expectations.
> 
> he's offshore mate - not an onshore uni
> 
> no need for hard evidence (which aint to say one should free-wheel that point either). please read the whole thread before you actually apply - you'll save yourself a ton of hassle and headaches down the line.


Thanks for your information. Maybe it worth the best shot. Try the best, and expect less may be doable.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> A lot of applicants from May/June/July that are yet to received UID.
> I learnt something new today. There are four priority areas within the seven (7) sectors, so if you are not within the four priority areas, you might be waiting a bit more.
> Obviously, you should get a response soon within the next 2-3 weeks as the average processing time for 90% EOI applicants are treated within approximately 133 days.


Yes, next month should be a beautiful month for most of the applicants. Good luck.


----------



## Jan 2020

raxataxa said:


> Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


I have seen 3 applicants (Nationality: Mainland China) being granted UID today as their cases are holded by a same agent. 

Applicant 1: Unknown sector. Master degree. Offshore probably. 
Applicant 2: AgriTech. PhD degree (studying bees and honey). Mulitple papers and media coverage. EOI submitted 3months ago. Onshore probably.
Applicant 3: Data Science. PhD degree. Current working in an Australian bank. Onshore.

At least we see the process has been speeded up since they updated their GTI website yesterady and people who submitted their EOIs in June should get response in Nov or at the end of this week (hopefully ).


----------



## Jan 2020

Jan 2020 said:


> I have seen 3 applicants (Nationality: Mainland China) being granted UID today as their cases are holded by a same agent.
> 
> Applicant 1: Unknown sector. Master degree. Offshore probably.
> Applicant 2: AgriTech. PhD degree (studying bees and honey). Mulitple papers and media coverage. EOI submitted 3months ago. Onshore probably.
> Applicant 3: Data Science. PhD degree. Current working in an Australian bank. Onshore.
> 
> At least we see the process has been speeded up since they updated their GTI website yesterady and people who submitted their EOIs in June should get response in Nov or at the end of this week (hopefully ).


Plus, I haven't seen anyone who submitted their EOIs in June got UIDs recently. I guess 80% of EOIs submitted in June are still awatiing to be processed. COs are working on the backlog of offshore cases this and last month as far as I know.


----------



## ASOZR

I just noticed that they updated GT website yesterday to mention that there are 15000 seats available under this program for year 20-21.
It means probably they are all set to process cases for new quota.


----------



## Rsaleh

raxataxa said:


> Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


We still waiting since June, we almost give up


----------



## Coco Hana

Rsaleh said:


> We still waiting since June, we almost give up


My friends (1 onshore 1 offshore) and my self are waiting from June. We are all Ph.D


----------



## randomw4lk

Jan 2020 said:


> I have seen 3 applicants (Nationality: Mainland China) being granted UID today as their cases are holded by a same agent.
> 
> Applicant 1: Unknown sector. Master degree. Offshore probably.
> Applicant 2: AgriTech. PhD degree (studying bees and honey). Mulitple papers and media coverage. EOI submitted 3months ago. Onshore probably.
> Applicant 3: Data Science. PhD degree. Current working in an Australian bank. Onshore.
> 
> At least we see the process has been speeded up since they updated their GTI website yesterady and people who submitted their EOIs in June should get response in Nov or at the end of this week (hopefully ).


Thanks for sharing. May I ask whether you know the month these applicants applied in? I myself have been waiting since June with no response.


----------



## Shahadat Hossain

raxataxa said:


> Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


I am on the same train mate. I submitted EOI on 16 June. Giving up hope now. in in FinTech sector


----------



## Menap12

Shahadat Hossain said:


> I am on the same train mate. I submitted EOI on 16 June. Giving up hope now. in in FinTech sector


My Boss submitted in Sept and got invite in 15 days he also got PR granted . It was fintech. Perhaps due to being onshore with Job and high income. It could be just a prioritisation. Now they will start rigorously(hoping) the pending items. Hope you get good news soon. Good luck.


----------



## small munene

PhDs think they dont have competition but they do. PhDs have competition from masters and recent PhDs. If any masters or recent PhD has profile like postdocs or PhD (in last year). He or she will take your UiD obviously.

I applied on basis of recent PhD and got UiD in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## small munene

This was my profile: post #2553


Visa category was 124

EOI: May 21
UID: June 02
Application for Visa: June 23
Pregrant for Visa: June 24
Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)

Sector Energy.

Profile:
PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])

My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)

All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship

My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.

The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.

However, no extra docs were asked on UID. 

Good luck everyone.

It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.


I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> This was my profile: post #2553
> 
> 
> Visa category was 124
> 
> EOI: May 21
> UID: June 02
> Application for Visa: June 23
> Pregrant for Visa: June 24
> Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
> Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)
> 
> Sector Energy.
> 
> Profile:
> PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
> Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])
> 
> My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)
> 
> All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship
> 
> My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.
> 
> The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.
> 
> However, no extra docs were asked on UID.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.
> 
> 
> I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


Thanks for sharing your profile. You are amazing, well done.


----------



## Menap12

small munene said:


> This was my profile: post #2553
> 
> 
> Visa category was 124
> 
> EOI: May 21
> UID: June 02
> Application for Visa: June 23
> Pregrant for Visa: June 24
> Left Australia to get a grant: 17th 21:55 hrs (Sydney Time)
> Granted: 18th 07:00 hrs (Sydney time)
> 
> Sector Energy.
> 
> Profile:
> PhD first year in one of the G8 universities in Australia
> Over 30 Published Articles (all Q1), I have 10 First-author articles (Including 2 in my first year in my PhD, in top Energy journals IF over [email protected])
> 
> My works and co-authored works have been featured in news BBC, ABC, CNN and many others (over 30 Links were pasted for CO to have a look)
> 
> All my life study was scholarship-supported with over 5 international scholarships won but declined. Currently on the Australian government scholarship
> 
> My wife also got UID in advanced manufacturing, but we used my application... Has almost similar profile like me but in Advanced Manufacturing sector. She is offshore.
> 
> The process was smooth all through just tensions with some POCs as me and my wife were exchange students during Masters and spent at least a year in 3 different countries( total 8 POCs were needed), and with COVID-19 it drove us crazy.
> 
> However, no extra docs were asked on UID.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> It is important to have support for each thing you claim in your EOI, simple as that.
> 
> 
> I thank everyone here who posted stuff. Trust me everything was a pointer.


Awesome. Excellent profile


----------



## completenonsensewhat

With Europe going back into lockdown, the Debt to GDP ratio of these countries is increasing, after supporting the economy with everything they’ve got in the 1st wave, they are running out of options now. 

Meanwhile, Australia is believed to be already growing its economy again, consumer confidence is higher (still not as high as pre-pandemic) levels. The jobless rate is falling and Victoria is joining the part again with the imminent border removals. They are again the Lucky country made possible through efficient political systems so far.

What this means for immigration in the next 5-10 years, barring the US - Australia is poised to become a very attractive immigrant destination. The government is going to then make it even harder to come, live and work here. If your looking to immigrate. Better do it sooner rather than later. Just my 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey-Man

raxataxa said:


> Anyone from June who has not yet received a UID? It has almost been 4.5 months and I am super tired of waiting. I would be glad to be rejected so I can move on.


I guess the majority of the 198 applicants, who await their UID for over 3 months, are on this platform. I'm one among them. Waiting since Jun 23 (Sp and Adv Manf). Staying hopeful.


----------



## Billy0994

Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification. Thank you in advance???


----------



## Jan 2020

Billy0994 said:


> Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification. Thank you in advance???


Yes. It belongs to data science.


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> A lot of applicants from May/June/July that are yet to received UID.
> I learnt something new today. There are four priority areas within the seven (7) sectors, so if you are not within the four priority areas, you might be waiting a bit more.
> Obviously, you should get a response soon within the next 2-3 weeks as the average processing time for 90% EOI applicants are treated within approximately 133 days.


Hey, mind sharing which are these sectors and how do you know that?


----------



## Billy0994

Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and my phd title is "Phd Economics" and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze economic data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification given my PHD Economics. Thank you in advance???


----------



## NeuroGuy

Billy0994 said:


> Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and my phd title is "Phd Economics" and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze economic data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification given my PHD Economics. Thank you in advance???


I seriously doubt that you qualify under data science. More importantly, there are other criteria that you have to meet, do you meet any of those?


----------



## gtisp2020

Billy0994 said:

Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and my phd title is "Phd Economics" and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze economic data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification given my PHD Economics. Thank you in advance???



NeuroGuy said:


> I seriously doubt that you qualify under data science. More importantly, there are other criteria that you have to meet, do you meet any of those?
> '


Second that. Merely using machine learning for data analysis should not be enough to qualify for data science category. Most of the people nowadays use machine learning for big data sets. That does not mean everyone qualifies for data science.


----------



## Billy0994

NeuroGuy said:


> I seriously doubt that you qualify under data science. More importantly, there are other criteria that you have to meet, do you meet any of those?


What other criteria specifically you are talking about?


----------



## Billy0994

gtisp2020 said:


> Billy0994 said:
> 
> Hello People, Just need your opinion: I am first year PhD Student onshore and my phd title is "Phd Economics" and I am using machine learning techniques in my thesis to analyze economic data. Will this be considered in one of the classes i.e. data science in GTI classification given my PHD Economics. Thank you in advance???
> 
> 
> 
> Second that. Merely using machine learning for data analysis should not be enough to qualify for data science category. Most of the people nowadays use machine learning for big data sets. That does not mean everyone qualifies for data science.


WOuld love to have diverse opinion on this?ty


----------



## Kannu

Hello
I lodged EOI on 23 Oct onshore.
My profile:
ICT Project Manager with nearly 21 years of experience.. currently on 482 visa and working with a leading Bank.
Education- chemical engineer
PTE - 86/90
Have worked in 11 countries in five different continents.
Salary above the threshold.
One paper published in international journal..
Received 10 awards for my outstanding performance..
I hope we if I have a chance to get UID..
Could anyone help me with the process for obtaining nomination from ACS.. what exactly they look for?


----------



## AlexandraS123

Kannu said:


> Hello
> I lodged EOI on 23 Oct onshore.
> My profile:
> ICT Project Manager with nearly 21 years of experience.. currently on 482 visa and working with a leading Bank.
> Education- chemical engineer
> PTE - 86/90
> Have worked in 11 countries in five different continents.
> Salary above the threshold.
> One paper published in international journal..
> I hope we if I have a chance to get UID..
> Could anyone help me with the process for obtaining nomination from ACS.. what exactly they look for?


Did you or are you working on anything that is highly innovative and unusual? Just meeting the salary requirement and having a lot of experience is not enough


----------



## Jan 2020

NeuroGuy said:


> I seriously doubt that you qualify under data science. More importantly, there are other criteria that you have to meet, do you meet any of those?


I can see a low chance for the first-year PhD student, no matter which sector you qualify. Unless you have some really OUTSTANDING achievements when you were doing your master.


----------



## NB

Kannu said:


> Hello
> I lodged EOI on 23 Oct onshore.
> My profile:
> ICT Project Manager with nearly 21 years of experience.. currently on 482 visa and working with a leading Bank.
> Education- chemical engineer
> PTE - 86/90
> Have worked in 11 countries in five different continents.
> Salary above the threshold.
> One paper published in international journal..
> I hope we if I have a chance to get UID..
> Could anyone help me with the process for obtaining nomination from ACS.. what exactly they look for?


A much simpler way would be asking your employer to nominate you
If they appreciate your talents, they should have no hesitation in nominating you

Cheers


----------



## Kannu

AlexandraS123 said:


> Did you or are you working on anything that is highly innovative and unusual? Just meeting the salary requirement and having a lot of experience is not enough


 I have received around 10 awards for outstanding performance. And as per the eligibility requirements if one has international reputation and is outstanding in their field.. should be enough..correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Kannu said:


> I have received around 10 awards for outstanding performance. And as per the eligibility requirements if one has international reputation and is outstanding in their field.. should be enough..correct me if I am wrong.


I would say it depends on the awards. If it’s the employee of the month internal award wouldn’t mean much I guess. But then again, you don’t provide enough information for anyone to possibly give an assessment.


----------



## Hope333

Kannu said:


> I have received around 10 awards for outstanding performance. And as per the eligibility requirements if one has international reputation and is outstanding in their field.. should be enough..correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, I agree. You are a VERY talented person with a much higher salary. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

Kannu said:


> Hello
> I lodged EOI on 23 Oct onshore.
> My profile:
> ICT Project Manager with nearly 21 years of experience.. currently on 482 visa and working with a leading Bank.
> Education- chemical engineer
> PTE - 86/90
> Have worked in 11 countries in five different continents.
> Salary above the threshold.
> One paper published in international journal..
> Received 10 awards for my outstanding performance..
> I hope we if I have a chance to get UID..
> Could anyone help me with the process for obtaining nomination from ACS.. what exactly they look for?


Waiting for your good news. Good luck. Keep update, thanks.


----------



## Kannu

Hope333 said:


> Waiting for your good news. Good luck. Keep update, thanks.


Thanks...will surely share the news


----------



## Hope333

Billy0994 said:


> WOuld love to have diverse opinion on this?ty


I think you are qualified. You can contact an agent to get some professional advice for your case. If there is a chance, why not give it the best shot. Good luck.


----------



## Menap12

After seeing the profiles here I’m losing hope but then I console myself by thinking that each one is best in their field and what is outstanding /distinguished would be upon the case officer . Keeping fingers crossed as it’s only 9 days since I applied. So hope is still kept “alive”


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> After seeing the profiles here I’m losing hope but then I console myself by thinking that each one is best in their field and what is outstanding /distinguished would be upon the case officer . Keeping fingers crossed as it’s only 9 days since I applied. So hope is still kept “alive”


Yes, luck and judgment from case officers are equally important as well. Some beautiful news ahead in the next few months. Good luck.


----------



## skg04

Hi,
Submitted EOI on 6th October.
Profile:
Onshore for 1.5 years
B tech with honours
25 years of experience
23 publications in graph theory, approximation algorithms, in international conferences, one in rank 2 conference, couple of them single author, and and about 8 of them as first author.
5 journal papers, two in rank 2 journals, two as first author
2 papers currently under review
5 granted patents, one has 50+ citations
Working as senior architect in data engineering, big data, in one of the big four
Tech Cofounder of a successful technology startup in big data - raised 5M in series A.(I left in 2018)
Added solid nomination letter from supervisor in current organization
Salary, much above threshold
Awards - mostly in orgs where I worked, one newspaper coverage on startup funding, one conference best paper award

What are my chances? Understand that my weaknesses are in education level and in awards. Love to hear opinions and thanks in advance for that. Waiting is just nerve-racking.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Hope333 said:


> I think you are qualified. You can contact an agent to get some professional advice for your case. If there is a chance, why not give it the best shot. Good luck.


Hehe, so funny. You don't know if this person meets any other requirement other than being a 1st year PhD student. Well, you are only giving people hope, right?


----------



## gtisp2020

skg04 said:


> Hi,
> Submitted EOI on 6th October.
> Profile:
> Onshore for 1.5 years
> B tech with honours
> 25 years of experience
> 23 publications in graph theory, approximation algorithms, in international conferences, one in rank 2 conference, couple of them single author, and and about 8 of them as first author.
> 5 journal papers, two in rank 2 journals, two as first author
> 2 papers currently under review
> 5 granted patents, one has 50+ citations
> Working as senior architect in data engineering, big data, in one of the big four
> Tech Cofounder of a successful technology startup in big data - raised 5M in series A.(I left in 2018)
> Added solid nomination letter from supervisor in current organization
> Salary, much above threshold
> Awards - mostly in orgs where I worked, one newspaper coverage on startup funding, one conference best paper award
> 
> What are my chances? Understand that my weaknesses are in education level and in awards. Love to hear opinions and thanks in advance for that. Waiting is just nerve-racking.


I think you have very high chances beacause you meet the most important criteria, salary above threshold and international recognition (talks, publications, patents). Good luck!


----------



## Hope333

NeuroGuy said:


> Hehe, so funny. You don't know if this person meets any other requirement other than being a 1st year PhD student. Well, you are only giving people hope, right?


I suggest him contact the agent for his case. He may have a chance. There are many 1st year PhD got UID from this forum. So it is possible.


----------



## Hope333

skg04 said:


> Hi,
> Submitted EOI on 6th October.
> Profile:
> Onshore for 1.5 years
> B tech with honours
> 25 years of experience
> 23 publications in graph theory, approximation algorithms, in international conferences, one in rank 2 conference, couple of them single author, and and about 8 of them as first author.
> 5 journal papers, two in rank 2 journals, two as first author
> 2 papers currently under review
> 5 granted patents, one has 50+ citations
> Working as senior architect in data engineering, big data, in one of the big four
> Tech Cofounder of a successful technology startup in big data - raised 5M in series A.(I left in 2018)
> Added solid nomination letter from supervisor in current organization
> Salary, much above threshold
> Awards - mostly in orgs where I worked, one newspaper coverage on startup funding, one conference best paper award
> 
> What are my chances? Understand that my weaknesses are in education level and in awards. Love to hear opinions and thanks in advance for that. Waiting is just nerve-racking.


Fantastic profiles. Good luck. Wish you get it soon.


----------



## randomw4lk

skg04 said:


> Hi,
> Submitted EOI on 6th October.
> Profile:
> Onshore for 1.5 years
> B tech with honours
> 25 years of experience
> 23 publications in graph theory, approximation algorithms, in international conferences, one in rank 2 conference, couple of them single author, and and about 8 of them as first author.
> 5 journal papers, two in rank 2 journals, two as first author
> 2 papers currently under review
> 5 granted patents, one has 50+ citations
> Working as senior architect in data engineering, big data, in one of the big four
> Tech Cofounder of a successful technology startup in big data - raised 5M in series A.(I left in 2018)
> Added solid nomination letter from supervisor in current organization
> Salary, much above threshold
> Awards - mostly in orgs where I worked, one newspaper coverage on startup funding, one conference best paper award
> 
> What are my chances? Understand that my weaknesses are in education level and in awards. Love to hear opinions and thanks in advance for that. Waiting is just nerve-racking.


If you do not get this visa, then who can. You bring both money and innovations.


----------



## Hope333

randomw4lk said:


> If you do not get this visa, then who can. You bring both money and innovations.


Really true. The talents like him are who this visa looking for.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Menap12 said:


> Awesome. Excellent profile


Hi 
Please let me know, how many days it took for visa lodge to visa approval ? 
Did they tell you to travel outside before approval ?


----------



## waiting9

Any one please, let us know got acceptance/rejection this week so far. PhD onshore.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> Any one please, let us know got acceptance/rejection this week so far. PhD onshore.


Yes, there was acceptance this week from this forum. Not sure about the rejection. I think next month would be get a clear picture.


----------



## keviv.sg

I have IELTS 7.0 does it work to prove as functional english? Just that the validity of IELTS is 2 years after the date of test and mine is now 2.5 years? Any thoughts, will this be accepted as functional english proof?


----------



## waiting9

keviv.sg said:


> I have IELTS 7.0 does it work to prove as functional english? Just that the validity of IELTS is 2 years after the date of test and mine is now 2.5 years? Any thoughts, will this be accepted as functional english proof?


Acceptable up to 3yrs


----------



## NB

keviv.sg said:


> I have IELTS 7.0 does it work to prove as functional english? Just that the validity of IELTS is 2 years after the date of test and mine is now 2.5 years? Any thoughts, will this be accepted as functional english proof?


English test used to prove functional English cannot be more then 1 year old irrespective of the score

you will have to give the test again

Cheers


----------



## prajnyasandeep

keviv.sg said:


> I have IELTS 7.0 does it work to prove as functional english? Just that the validity of IELTS is 2 years after the date of test and mine is now 2.5 years? Any thoughts, will this be accepted as functional english proof?


Functional English is 4 or 5 

If you have studied secondary and graduation in English as main language you don’t need IELTS 
Pls check department website


----------



## keviv.sg

prajnyasandeep said:


> Functional English is 4 or 5
> 
> If you have studied secondary and graduation in English as main language you don’t need IELTS
> Pls check department website


Many thanks. Yes, I have studied in english language and all my transcripts are in english. Will this be enough or do I need a separate proof letter. thanks


----------



## wali_u

NB said:


> English test used to prove functional English cannot be more then 1 year old irrespective of the score
> 
> you will have to give the test again
> 
> Cheers



IELTS score of 7.0 is good enough for 3 years, I myself applied using 2 years and 10 months old result and got the visa.


----------



## Zinou

Hi guys 

My GTO ask me to provide evidence of my current earnings or other documents in support of my application.

My salary is extremely below 155k, I am an offshore applicant......What they mean by other documents in support of my application?


----------



## Zinou

Hi guys

My GTO ask me to provide evidence of my current earnings or other documents in support of my application.

My salary is extremely below 155k, I am an offshore applicant......What they mean by other documents in support of my application


----------



## randomw4lk

Zinou said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My GTO ask me to provide evidence of my current earnings or other documents in support of my application.
> 
> My salary is extremely below 155k, I am an offshore applicant......What they mean by other documents in support of my application


5 days ago you were asking about what to include in a pitch desk. And now you have been contacted by GTO. That was an extremely rapid response from them @[email protected] I think tax returns or signed contracts would be enough to show your evidence of earnings.


----------



## luckylk888

Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum. Here is my timeline.
mid Sep submitted EOI
end Sep asked for additional info
mid Oct submitted additional info
end Oct received invitation

I am from Fintech sector, now asking for nomination from ACS, waiting for their response. Fingercrossed.


----------



## Zinou

randomw4lk said:


> 5 days ago you were asking about what to include in a pitch desk. And now you have been contacted by GTO. That was an extremely rapid response from them @[email protected] I think tax returns or signed contracts would be enough to show your evidence of earnings.


You didn't understand my question 
My current salary is extremely below 154k, what documents can I provide to show that I have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the threshold which is currently AUD153,600? My GTO ask me to provide evidence of my current earnings OR other documents in support of my application?


----------



## Hope333

luckylk888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum. Here is my timeline.
> mid Sep submitted EOI
> end Sep asked for additional info
> mid Oct submitted additional info
> end Oct received invitation
> 
> I am from Fintech sector, now asking for nomination from ACS, waiting for their response. Fingercrossed.


Thanks for sharing this good news. Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## luckylk888

Apart from ACS, is there any other individual or organisation is eligible to be the nominator for fintech candidates?


----------



## Aussie2019

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for sharing this good news. Congratulations. All the best.





luckylk888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum. Here is my timeline.
> mid Sep submitted EOI
> end Sep asked for additional info
> mid Oct submitted additional info
> end Oct received invitation
> 
> I am from Fintech sector, now asking for nomination from ACS, waiting for their response. Fingercrossed.


Offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## luckylk888

I am offshore


----------



## Kannu

luckylk888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum. Here is my timeline.
> mid Sep submitted EOI
> end Sep asked for additional info
> mid Oct submitted additional info
> end Oct received invitation
> 
> I am from Fintech sector, now asking for nomination from ACS, waiting for their response. Fingercrossed.


Are you onshore or offshore. Could you please share your profile


----------



## mni

Hi all, pleased to share that I received my 858 grant today. 

My timeline:
EOI submitted: 14 Aug
UID received: 26 Oct 
Visa application lodged: 29 Oct (submitted a decision ready file)
858 granted: 30 Oct

Best wishes for all!


----------



## waiting9

mni said:


> Hi all, pleased to share that I received my 858 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI submitted: 14 Aug
> UID received: 26 Oct
> Visa application lodged: 29 Oct (submitted a decision ready file)
> 858 granted: 30 Oct
> 
> Best wishes for all!


Congratulations, can you please share your profile.


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi, 
Could any body tell me, do we require any higher degree verification( BS & Masters) from overseas bodies before lodging the visa? Or we can directly go?


----------



## mni

waiting9 said:


> Congratulations, can you please share your profile.


Thanks. 
Brief profile: onshore, MedTech, recent PhD (2020), working as a postdoc for 10 months
Please see post #3430 for details.


----------



## raxataxa

mni said:


> Thanks.
> Brief profile: onshore, MedTech, recent PhD (2020), working as a postdoc for 10 months
> Please see post #3430 for details.


Congrats. Your profile is very similar to mine.


----------



## skg04

Got the invitation to apply today. To the next step.


----------



## Manal2015

skg04 said:


> Got the invitation to apply today. To the next step.


Congratulations


----------



## QldYang

skg04 said:


> Got the invitation to apply today. To the next step.


Congrats. Your profile is amazing.


----------



## Hope333

skg04 said:


> Got the invitation to apply today. To the next step.


Congratulations. So quick. Well done.


----------



## Hope333

mni said:


> Hi all, pleased to share that I received my 858 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI submitted: 14 Aug
> UID received: 26 Oct
> Visa application lodged: 29 Oct (submitted a decision ready file)
> 858 granted: 30 Oct
> 
> Best wishes for all!


Congratulations. Excellent news.


----------



## Nanda01

-A recent PhD graduate from Australian University.
-Masters-Development and Resources Economics
-My PhD research is in Agriculture and climate change.
-Scholarship funded by the commonwealth government
-9 research articles (8 primary authors- 5 articles Q1 journals).

presented my papers 3 international conferences.
Target sector -AgTech. Research in the agriculture, a sort of social science research. Will I be eligible to AgTech? In my PhD completion letter, just mentioned PHD.
Can my principal supervisor write that in a reference letter, PhD in Agriculture economics, while applying for EOI?

Anyone planning for AGtech or received invitations? Their suggestions will be more useful.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Hope333 said:


> Congratulations. Excellent news.


Congratulations....It looks like UID is time consuming. Visa file to visa grant was pretty fast.


----------



## Hope333

prajnyasandeep said:


> Congratulations....It looks like UID is time consuming. Visa file to visa grant was pretty fast.


The process time is definitely speeding up this week. Should be faster from November. Then further accelerating before Xmas. More good news ahead. Best luck to all.


----------



## NeuroGuy

mni said:


> Hi all, pleased to share that I received my 858 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI submitted: 14 Aug
> UID received: 26 Oct
> Visa application lodged: 29 Oct (submitted a decision ready file)
> 858 granted: 30 Oct
> 
> Best wishes for all!


Congratulations! You got it despite what the naysayer said about your profile "lacking the Tech in MedTech".


----------



## gtisp2020

mni said:


> Thanks.
> Brief profile: onshore, MedTech, recent PhD (2020), working as a postdoc for 10 months
> Please see post #3430 for details.


Congratulations!


----------



## Jason858

Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


----------



## daysirc

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


I feel the same way, I applied on the 29 of June. I understand there are amazing profiles but it waiting for this long sucks :/...


----------



## Hope333

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


Which sector? There must be some news soon for June and July applicants. Just wait for another one or two weeks. Good luck.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Which sector? There must be some news soon for June and July applicants. Just wait for another one or two weeks. Good luck.


How do you know?


----------



## Rsaleh

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


I’m the same I applied in 28/6 and hear nothing


----------



## raxataxa

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


June 20 and waiting forever. Lol.


----------



## Aussie2019

Did anyone apply in September and still waiting?


----------



## Boogey-Man

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


Jun 23. 129 days and counting ...


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> How do you know?


The average time should be more or less 150 days, so should expect to get the decision soon. Good luck to all.


----------



## Anna199

FOI Request

A) Backlog of EOIs for Global Talent Independent (GTI) program as of 20/08/2020.
B) Number of EOIs submitted for GTI between 01/06/2020 and 20/08/2020. 
C) Breakdown of EOIs submitted with respect to the highest level of qualification
(Ph.D., Masters, Honours, Bachelors) as of 10/10/2020.


----------



## waiting9

Anna199 said:


> FOI Request
> 
> A) Backlog of EOIs for Global Talent Independent (GTI) program as of 20/08/2020.
> B) Number of EOIs submitted for GTI between 01/06/2020 and 20/08/2020.
> C) Breakdown of EOIs submitted with respect to the highest level of qualification
> (Ph.D., Masters, Honours, Bachelors) as of 10/10/2020.


PhD student applications are just 20, they cant read and respond 20 applications, strange. I think PhD students are on lowest priority.


----------



## gtisp2020

waiting9 said:


> PhD student applications are just 20, they cant read and respond 20 applications, strange. I think PhD students are on lowest priority.


You missed the most important part mate, not recorded=5050 which I guess includes tons of PhD students/graduates.


----------



## dholloye

I think PhD candidate not within last 6 months are classified as PhD student while those in last 6 months and recent graduate are classified as PhD / Doctorate.
Overall, MSc holders has the highest among them all and total number of EOI on hand is less than 5000. Considering 50 % rejection rate, I think we should keep our fingers crossed.

Personally I submitted EOI on July 26.
Still waiting...


----------



## Rsaleh

dholloye said:


> I think PhD candidate not within last 6 months are classified as PhD student while those in last 6 months and recent graduate are classified as PhD / Doctorate.
> Overall, MSc holders has the highest among them all and total number of EOI on hand is less than 5000. Considering 50 % rejection rate, I think we should keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Personally I submitted EOI on July 26.
> Still waiting...
> 
> 
> What is the 9908 means? Is this the total number of EOI?


----------



## gtisp2020

Rsaleh said:


> What is the 9908 means? Is this the total number of EOI?


Yup, total number of EOIs submitted up to 10 Oct.


----------



## CherryN

Jason858 said:


> Anyone like me submitted EOI in June (my case: 10th June) is still waiting? It is quite unclear what is going on with June applicants. It has been over 140 days wait and seeing lots of people in Aug and Sep, even Oct got invited. So frustrated.


11 June, still waiting. There is a bad news is that they put the folder of June applicants on top of the shelf so that they can't reach ... Don't be silly, just kidding!


----------



## waiting9

gtisp2020 said:


> Yup, total number of EOIs submitted up to 10 Oct.


From November 2019 to 10 October 2020?


----------



## gtisp2020

waiting9 said:


> From November 2019 to 10 October 2020?


Most probably


----------



## CherryN

waiting9 said:


> From November 2019 to 10 October 2020?


"The data period is from 1 July 2019 to 10 Oct 2020"


----------



## waiting9

gtisp2020 said:


> Most probably


If that is the case its less than total number of seats were and are available i.e. 5000 + 15000


----------



## gtisp2020

waiting9 said:


> If that is the case its less than total number of seats were and are available i.e. 5000 + 15000


No mate, each EOI occupies around 2 GTI places, so the total EOIs available up to 30 June 2021 are around 10,000.


----------



## Anna199

Does the annual salary is same as base salary or does it mean base salary + superannuation? 

Which one should I specify in EOI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtisp2020

Anna199 said:


> Does the annual salary is same as base salary or does it mean base salary + superannuation?
> 
> Which one should I specify in EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be the base salary. But I think it does not matter that much if the salary is way below the threshold (153k/yr without mandatory superannuation).


----------



## Hope333

Anna199 said:


> FOI Request
> 
> A) Backlog of EOIs for Global Talent Independent (GTI) program as of 20/08/2020.
> B) Number of EOIs submitted for GTI between 01/06/2020 and 20/08/2020.
> C) Breakdown of EOIs submitted with respect to the highest level of qualification
> (Ph.D., Masters, Honours, Bachelors) as of 10/10/2020.


From this file, more than 8000 EOI is waiting for a decision as of 10/10/2020. The EOI will keep increasing. Department home affair has a tough job to process the rising applications.


----------



## dholloye

Hope333 said:


> From this file, more than 8000 EOI is waiting for a decision as of 10/10/2020. The EOI will keep increasing. Department home affair has a tough job to process the rising applications.


Please how did you get your figures?


----------



## Hope333

Hope333 said:


> From this file, more than 8000 EOI is waiting for a decision as of 10/10/2020. The EOI will keep increasing. Department home affair has a tough job to process the rising applications.


Sorry, I am wrong. 4210+4088 as of 20/08/2020. Period 01/06/2020 to 20/08/2020 (2.5 months) has 4088 EOI submitted. So from 20/08/2020 till 30/10/2020 (another 2.5 months), there would be at least another 4000 EOI submitted, so the total would be around 13000 EOI is waiting for a decision.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> Please how did you get your figures?


Till 20/08/2020, 4210 EOI on hand, means yet to be assessed or requested for further information.


----------



## dholloye

Hope333 said:


> Till 20/08/2020, 4210 EOI on hand, means yet to be assessed or requested for further information.


I might be wrong but I think the document is in plain English 

EOI on hand : 4210
EOI submitted between June 1 and August 20: 4088
Table 3: likely breakdown of all EOIs ever submitted since July 1,2019 to October 10, 2020.

That’s my best breakdown and understanding of the English terms.


----------



## waiting9

dholloye said:


> I might be wrong but I think the document is in plain English
> 
> EOI on hand : 4210
> EOI submitted between June 1 and August 20: 4088
> Table 3: likely breakdown of all EOIs ever submitted since July 1,2019 to October 10, 2020.
> 
> That’s my best breakdown and understanding of the English terms.


Agreed, 4210 waiting for decision.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> I might be wrong but I think the document is in plain English
> 
> EOI on hand : 4210
> EOI submitted between June 1 and August 20: 4088
> Table 3: likely breakdown of all EOIs ever submitted since July 1,2019 to October 10, 2020.
> 
> That’s my best breakdown and understanding of the English terms.


Yes, it is reasonable. Sorry for misleading. From Table 3, it shows total 9908 (probably since this visa launched until 10/10/2020), this seems right, as this is only for primary applicants only. 
I just checked the previous PDF, from 01/07/2020 to 10/10/2020, a total of 913 EOI invited (primary applicants only). Before 01/07/2020, there were 4109 EOI invited. So the estimated EOI number waiting for a decision is 9908-913-4109=4886 (till 10/10/2020). Hope this number is more realistic.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Just wondering what is going wrong with June candidates.....I don't believe most of June candidates are sooooo normal in the pool.


----------



## dtzhu337

Anyone offshore get the 124 visa granted within these two weeks? So quiet these two weeks.


----------



## waiting9

Amanda_GTI said:


> Just wondering what is going wrong with June candidates.....I don't believe most of June candidates are sooooo normal in the pool.





Amanda_GTI said:


> Just wondering what is going wrong with June candidates.....I don't believe most of June candidates are sooooo normal in the pool.


Frankly speaking the candidate with average profiles are on hold/pending. Those have good profiles getting UIDs.


----------



## arun.vijayakumar

Aussie2019 said:


> Did anyone apply in September and still waiting?


i am waiting. when did you submit


----------



## luckylk888

Kannu said:


> Are you onshore or offshore. Could you please share your profile


I m from offshore.
Bachelor degree in IT.
Met the salary requirements.
Fintech background with working experience in virtual bank and digital payment.
I dont really have any publications nor any patents.


----------



## mutapha

I had a problem while pay visa fee for my 858 visa, only credit/debit card and PayPal accepted. It should to be an option for BPAY. Has anyone here have the same issue?


----------



## raxataxa

Amanda_GTI said:


> Just wondering what is going wrong with June candidates.....I don't believe most of June candidates are sooooo normal in the pool.


Backlog sucked big time.. that's all what happened. Lets hope we'll get out of the purgatory soon.


----------



## dholloye

raxataxa said:


> Backlog sucked big time.. that's all what happened. Lets hope we'll get out of the purgatory soon.


It’s possibly they treating backlogs or filtering out weak profiles. By end of December, we should have a clearer picture of the situation. 

Personally, I’m of the opinion that EOI would not sky rocket for awhile and I also believe that there would be monthly allocation for issuance of UID.


----------



## dtzhu337

chigozie2040 said:


> My profile is exceptional and I got my UID stressless. I may not have received my grant at the moment but I will receive it soon and I will respond to you with my success story. Watch this space.


Hi, got any update?


----------



## newmember24

I applied on July 6th, still waiting... I was onshore (now off-shore), MedTech, PhD student at Au uni (last 6 months)


----------



## sfabbas1

I submitted additional documents to my already submitted EOI (06 October) but i did not get any response from the department, not even the automatic response. What you guyz think about this situation? 
Does it mean EOI is now with GTO, rejected already?


----------



## randomw4lk

sfabbas1 said:


> I submitted additional documents to my already submitted EOI (06 October) but i did not get any response from the department, not even the automatic response. What you guyz think about this situation?
> Does it mean EOI is now with GTO, rejected already?


I think they have messed up their system. They are not capable of using AI to automatically read and understand the content of your email. So no way the automatic response could have been stopped by machine.


----------



## arun.vijayakumar

randomw4lk said:


> I think they have messed up their system. They are not capable of using AI to automatically read and understand the content of your email. So no way the automatic response could have been stopped by machine.


I submitted additional docs on 24th oct and got automatic response.when did you submit the documents


----------



## sfabbas1

arun.vijayakumar said:


> I submitted additional docs on 24th oct and got automatic response.when did you submit the documents


I submitted yesterday. To make sure, i sent that email again but same result. "NOT even automatic response"


----------



## jet_set_go

sfabbas1 said:


> I submitted yesterday. To make sure, i sent that email again but same result. "NOT even automatic response"


Check your SPAM or other such folders.


----------



## Efk

almp_89 said:


> Anyone has tried to contact GTO regarding rhe EOI status. I know they said they won't answer/provide EOI status. I submitted last of June offshore and am still waiting for the EOI result. Anyone on the same side?


 Hello!!
Yep, we applied in September and there is no news...Did you find a nominator already?


----------



## sfabbas1

jet_set_go said:


> Check your SPAM or other such folders.


Nothing is in these folders too


----------



## Zmajche88

For those who got visa quickly onshore in the last couple of weeks, how quickly were able to book medical? Did you have to travel to regional areas?
Edit: Also applied for other visas in the past, form 80 requires like 2 days to be filled out. Did you have to fill out? So I have it ready if we get invited.

Thank you


----------



## p.scott930

Amanda_GTI said:


> Just wondering what is going wrong with June candidates.....I don't believe most of June candidates are sooooo normal in the pool.


Me too.

But we don't know how they filter the profiles in the system. Even it's "silly" there is nothing we could do about it.


----------



## Karak2002

waiting9 said:


> Frankly speaking the candidate with average profiles are on hold/pending. Those have good profiles getting UIDs.


 What do you mean by Avg profile ? People who have higher than threshold salary but only a few Publications or few projects to show 

Or less than threshold salary but good publications and awards ? What is an avg profile ?


----------



## Karak2002

luckylk888 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post in this forum. Here is my timeline.
> mid Sep submitted EOI
> end Sep asked for additional info
> mid Oct submitted additional info
> end Oct received invitation
> 
> I am from Fintech sector, now asking for nomination from ACS, waiting for their response. Fingercrossed.


hi ..i am in a similar situation and the GTO asked me for additional Info to substantiate my claims. Can i reach to you on personal mail or WA to understand what should be my next steps . He has given me 28 days to respond, which is like Nov 21. thanks


----------



## Jan 2020

sfabbas1 said:


> I submitted additional documents to my already submitted EOI (06 October) but i did not get any response from the department, not even the automatic response. What you guyz think about this situation?
> Does it mean EOI is now with GTO, rejected already?


I have sent them my additional information one week ago, and I received an automatic response saying that "*You will not receive an email confirming if your EOI has been submitted. If you have submitted an EOI and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.*"

Plus, this is not the first time i sent additional documents. I also did this one months ago, and i got two emails from them: one is an automatic reponse and another was from GTI officer, saying my documents were linked to my case now. 

Have you provided your name, passport number and DOB in your email?


----------



## Jan 2020

Karak2002 said:


> hi ..i am in a similar situation and the GTO asked me for additional Info to substantiate my claims. Can i reach to you on personal mail or WA to understand what should be my next steps . He has given me 28 days to respond, which is like Nov 21. thanks


I'd recommend you to DYOR as you are the expert in your field not anyone else on this forum. You should put your own throught on how to address CO's questions mate.


----------



## sfabbas1

Jan 2020 said:


> I have sent them my additional information one week ago, and I received an automatic response saying that "*You will not receive an email confirming if your EOI has been submitted. If you have submitted an EOI and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.*"
> 
> Plus, this is not the first time i sent additional documents. I also did this one months ago, and i got two emails from them: one is an automatic reponse and another was from GTI officer, saying my documents were linked to my case now.
> 
> Have you provided your name, passport number and DOB in your email?


Yes, i did provide my name, date of birth, passport number in the email. Maybe there is a glitch in the system at the moment.


----------



## raxataxa

waiting9 said:


> Frankly speaking the candidate with average profiles are on hold/pending. Those have good profiles getting UIDs.


I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


----------



## waiting9

raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


Can you please tell a bit more of his profile. It seems like a lottery pick up then.


----------



## waiting9

Jan 2020 said:


> I have sent them my additional information one week ago, and I received an automatic response saying that "*You will not receive an email confirming if your EOI has been submitted. If you have submitted an EOI and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.*"
> 
> Plus, this is not the first time i sent additional documents. I also did this one months ago, and i got two emails from them: one is an automatic reponse and another was from GTI officer, saying my documents were linked to my case now.
> 
> Have you provided your name, passport number and DOB in your email?


I think they stopped responding individual replies now, which also seems realistic.


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


This is incredible! Such exciting news. Did he submit EOI in October, and receive the UID?


----------



## randomw4lk

raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


This news makes me feel quite uncomfortable with how they handled EOIs. Tons of applicants from June have been waiting for almost half a year with no decision on their applications.


----------



## Anna199

FYI, I updated my documents day before yesterday and I received the automated email only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope333

randomw4lk said:


> This news makes me feel quite uncomfortable with how they handled EOIs. Tons of applicants from June have been waiting for almost half a year with no decision on their applications.


True, really need some transparency. Wish June/July applicants get the invite soon.


----------



## luckylk888

Karak2002 said:


> hi ..i am in a similar situation and the GTO asked me for additional Info to substantiate my claims. Can i reach to you on personal mail or WA to understand what should be my next steps . He has given me 28 days to respond, which is like Nov 21. thanks


Your next step is to reply exactly what they are asking for in their email. I answered all the questions and submit everything they want to see, there is no secret to be honest.


----------



## zu897

raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


I agree many good candidates, PhD or non PhD are still waiting to hear back, hope they get all hands on deck and clear the backlog.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Do you think outline competitive items of self-profile, and email to the GTO to ask what happen is useful?


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> But we don't know how they filter the profiles in the system. Even it's "silly" there is nothing we could do about it.


We actually do - tons of empirical evidence supporting this rough matrix below posted _3 months ago_. 



sonhcnet said:


> CO's tasks
> Step 1. Choose EOI's to review in this order
> 1. Meet salary threshold (cream layer)
> 2. Recent PhD and high-graded graduates (another jam layer)
> 3. PhD with salary just below the threshold (sponge layer)
> 4. Master/graduate with salary just below the threshold (harden sponge layer)
> 5. Salary far below the threshold/unemployed (the tray?)
> 6...
> 
> Step 2: Assess achivements/recognitions
> Ofcourse, CO's will never know how impressive your profile is until they open your files.
> 
> Step 3: Assess another eligibilities (e.g. thesis submission date/visa condiction etc)
> 
> Step 4: Decision
> Four possible outcomes
> 1. UID
> 2. Reject
> 3. Reject to resubmit (related to Step 3)
> 4. Save some promising applications for decision later
> 
> Which layer are you?





kundikoi said:


> Seriously folks - like I have advised on here so many times before, find a new hobby or latest viral candy crush/Pokémon game to play already.
> 
> Hongkongers have nothing to do with the fact that absolutely all of you waiting on EOIs for >1 month do _NOT_ satisfy one or more stated criteria for GTIP - so it has been a toss-up for you from the get-go. Now will you please get a grip and stop with the silly conspiracy theories?
> 
> If 2 months is so excruciatingly painful, go check out the wait times for other visa subclasses or EOIs.


Also merits refreshing 👆🏻



Zmajche88 said:


> Also applied for other visas in the past, form 80 requires like 2 days to be filled out. Did you have to fill out? So I have it ready if we get invited.


Optional but some have reported it being requested via S-56s, might as well fill out if you want to be decision-ready. 



raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


Ok, so replace ‘average’ with ‘good’ and ‘good’ with ‘great’ - will that help?! Regardless of the terms used, @waiting9’s observation / generalisation remains true - and supported by all the hard evidence on this thread: timing has had no correlation to waiting times for the top applicants. 



Amanda_GTI said:


> Do you think outline competitive items of self-profile, and email to the GTO to ask what happen is useful?


Not in the absence of a prior outreach/contact with the GTO - which has been outlined here as rather important for numerous times.


----------



## Aus13

raxataxa said:


> I don't think you can generalise like that. One of my friends who has been unemployed for 1-year post his PhD with an okay profile received UID in a couple of days; he applied in October itself. He also received 858. Timing has been a great factor. Many very good applicants from June/July haven't got their applications processed. This is unfortunate.


Fully agree. They are probably struggling as well on deciding how to assign those EOIs to the 2020-2021 numbers. The EOIs remained unprocessed. That's why they are not even sending rejection emails.


----------



## Jun_wang

Any offshore applicants received their response this month? I have not seen any offshore updates recently.


----------



## aloe

Hi all,
I recently got my EOI (profile on page 204) as recent PhD and currently doing the paperwork. Can someone please guide me on the following?

1. Do we need to submit a statement by the nominator that supports my claims, separately form what's written in the Form 1000 ? This is being asked in the IMMI portal, but not all all mentioned in the checklist I got in email.

2. Same with documents showing that the nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen or an organisation operating in Australia. Do we really need this ? (not mentioned in checklist)

3. In the emailed checklist they also ask to upload copy of birth certificates, as well as passport size photograph. But don't see any of this upload options in the IMMI attachment sections.

It would be great to hear about previous experience on dealing with these issues.

Thanks ----


----------



## kundikoi

Aus13 said:


> Fully agree. They are probably struggling as well on deciding how to assign those EOIs to the 2020-2021 numbers. The EOIs remained unprocessed. That's why they are not even sending rejection emails.


No struggle - simple prioritisation



aloe said:


> 1. Do we need to submit a statement by the nominator that supports my claims, separately form what's written in the Form 1000 ? This is being asked in the IMMI portal, but not all all mentioned in the checklist I got in email.
> 
> 2. Same with documents showing that the nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen or an organisation operating in Australia. Do we really need this ? (not mentioned in checklist)
> 
> 3. In the emailed checklist they also ask to upload copy of birth certificates, as well as passport size photograph. But don't see any of this upload options in the IMMI attachment sections.
> 
> It would be great to hear about previous experience on dealing with these issues.
> 
> Thanks ----


1. “Need”? - no. “should”? - yup.
2. Same as above.
3. Use other sections and the ‘search’ button for this thread


----------



## antipreneur

Hello all, in the subclass 124 documents upload page, I don't see a category/field to upload birth certificates. Where do I upload it?


----------



## luckylk888

Jun_wang said:


> Any offshore applicants received their response this month? I have not seen any offshore updates recently.


I got it this month, from offshore.


----------



## jjoy

Hello Guys,
Have a question, if the nominator is an individual - do we need to provide evidence of his/her residency details [PR /Citizenship] as mandatory. Please, any thought on this?


----------



## Jun_wang

luckylk888 said:


> I got it this month, from offshore.


When did you applied?


----------



## luckylk888

Jun_wang said:


> When did you applied?


my timeline is in #4339


----------



## raxataxa

Hope333 said:


> This is incredible! Such exciting news. Did he submit EOI in October, and receive the UID?


Indeed he did. He couldn't even believe it himself. It is not really a lottery. It is sometimes depending on the case officer who is handling the EOI. Its my personal belief.


----------



## keviv.sg

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my unique identifier several days ago, and am now trying to lodge the visa. According to the invitation, I have a check list which states documents required. Among them, there are passport-sized photographs and Ability to establish yourself in Australia (with three options below this category).
> 
> You must prove you are able to work or support yourself in your field of achievement.
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future
> employment opportunities or possible business opportunities.
> qualifications or experience you have gained during previous residence in Australia.
> your employment or business background.
> 
> I am submitting the application through Immiaccount using 124 visa, however, I didn't find any place I should submit the photo. For the ability to establish yourself in Australia, this is also weird that I don't have any residence in Australia. Is there anyone can give me some suggestions on these issues? I was thinking just following the process in the immiaccount and finish the application. Am I right?
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone waiting


Mate, what did you submit as "Ability to establish yourself in Australia" finally? Any pointers? Did you receive your grant?


----------



## raxataxa

kundikoi said:


> We actually do - tons of empirical evidence supporting this rough matrix below posted _3 months ago_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also merits refreshing 👆🏻
> 
> 
> Optional but some have reported it being requested via S-56s, might as well fill out if you want to be decision-ready.
> 
> 
> Ok, so replace ‘average’ with ‘good’ and ‘good’ with ‘great’ - will that help?! Regardless of the terms used, @waiting9’s observation / generalisation remains true - and supported by all the hard evidence on this thread: timing has had no correlation to waiting times for the top applicants.
> 
> 
> Not in the absence of a prior outreach/contact with the GTO - which has been outlined here as rather important for numerous times.


I agree with your assertion that very very good profiles have no difficulty in getting a UID. But what about those who applied in June/July? I think like 1% of applicants from that period received one. While those applying in Sept/Oct are receiving UIDs left and right, what could be the reason behind June/July applicants not receiving UID/rejections? I am more than sure that timing has been a great factor. Also proven by the instance I cited about my friend.


----------



## Jun_wang

luckylk888 said:


> my timeline is in #4339


Okay, cool thanks, I applied mid October hope I can hear from them this month


----------



## completenonsensewhat

The June/July conspiracy theories really taking hold on this thread. From The FOIs, it seems like the rate of processing UIDs seems unchanged. Add to the closing FY and almost full Quote of EOIs, sad to say but I don’t think there’s grants coming from that period anymore. 

The 90%ile time for successful EOIs is 110 days, so if it’s been above that, maybe there’s no EOI coming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> Indeed he did. He couldn't even believe it himself. It is not really a lottery. It is sometimes depending on the case officer who is handling the EOI. Its my personal belief.


Yes, the case officer may like his profile very much. Do you know the exact date he submitted and received the EOI? Which sector? Thanks.


----------



## Hope333

completenonsensewhat said:


> The June/July conspiracy theories really taking hold on this thread. From The FOIs, it seems like the rate of processing UIDs seems unchanged. Add to the closing FY and almost full Quote of EOIs, sad to say but I don’t think there’s grants coming from that period anymore.
> 
> The 90%ile time for successful EOIs is 110 days, so if it’s been above that, maybe there’s no EOI coming?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is still a high chance for June/July applicants due to the delay in the new budget. All will back on track from November. Best wishes to all.


----------



## waiting9

raxataxa said:


> Indeed he did. He couldn't even believe it himself. It is not really a lottery. It is sometimes depending on the case officer who is handling the EOI. Its my personal belief.





raxataxa said:


> I agree with your assertion that very very good profiles have no difficulty in getting a UID. But what about those who applied in June/July? I think like 1% of applicants from that period received one. While those applying in Sept/Oct are receiving UIDs left and right, what could be the reason behind June/July applicants not receiving UID/rejections? I am more than sure that timing has been a great factor. Also proven by the instance I cited about my friend.


What do you mean by timing?


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> There is still a high chance for June/July applicants due to the delay in the new budget. All will back on track from November. Best wishes to all.


You always positive.


----------



## waiting9

completenonsensewhat said:


> coming?


couldn't get it what you trying to say?


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> You always positive.


November now, new start and new hope for all June/July applicants. I believe eventually the EOI results will be delivered for them in November and December. Best luck to all.


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> I agree with your assertion that very very good profiles have no difficulty in getting a UID. But what about those who applied in June/July? I think like 1% of applicants from that period received one.


doesn't really matter what anyone thinks - the cold hard facts have already been posted previously (with *90%* receiving an outcome ("+" or "-") within 4 months):



all_in_gti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am here to answer the question that most of you desired and anxious about.
> 
> Starting from 01 Jul 2020 to 10 Oct 2020:
> 
> EOI OutcomesTotal75th percentile of processing time in days90th percentile of processing time in daysInvited91378117Refused727107113Total164092128
> 
> Source: FA 20/10/00499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA201000499.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com





raxataxa said:


> While those applying in Sept/Oct are receiving UIDs left and right, what could be the reason behind June/July applicants not receiving UID/rejections? I am more than sure that timing has been a great factor. Also proven by the instance I cited about my friend.


Sure - nothing like a random exception simply to prove the main theorem  Personally, I don't see any "proof" in your 3rd-party account of someone who may have been working on a stealth startup for a year - for all we know confirmation bias much perhaps?
As for the continuing wait - again, it has been posited here before that EOIs are not on a "first in - first out" system, and the simplest explanation is that the new applications are just classified as a tad above the older ones in the dept's 'black box' for review 😁 if one takes a step back and compares an average profile posted on the forum in June/July vs an average profile posted here in Sep/October, I don't think said one could really argue that the former outshines the latter - if anything, the opposite absolutely holds true 🧐



completenonsensewhat said:


> The June/July conspiracy theories really taking hold on this thread. From The FOIs, it seems like the rate of processing UIDs seems unchanged. Add to the closing FY and almost full Quote of EOIs, sad to say but I don’t think there’s grants coming from that period anymore.


exactamundo lol 🤡



Hope333 said:


> There is still a high chance for June/July applicants due to the delay in the new budget. All will back on track from November. Best wishes to all.


Chance? yup. "High"? not really (especially given the FOI confirmation of only ~50% acceptance rate for *all EOIs* this fiscal year) - but to each their own I s'pose 🎃


----------



## Nana689

In any case, Jun applications were lost in the system? I saw many August, September or even October had already results (rejected or invited). So strange.


----------



## rokaya

Nana689 said:


> In any case, Jun applications were lost in the system? I saw many August, September or even October had already results (rejected or invited). So strange.


If this is the case, we need to confirm and reapply asap.


----------



## Yenaro

Hi Folk, I have a question in regards to Functional English visa requirement:
1. So I have a valid PTE score 2 years and 4 months still less that three years
2. Also I have completed two degrees here in Australia, definitely the course instructions were in English for both: the Master by research (two years) + and the PhD (4 years)

Which one is meeting the requirements of Functional English per the visa English requirements ?
Which evidence I have to show if the 2nd option?


----------



## waiting9

rokaya said:


> If this is the case, we need to confirm and reapply asap.


How it can be confirm as they don't give individual replies.


----------



## waiting9

Yenaro said:


> Hi Folk, I have a question in regards to Functional English visa requirement:
> 1. So I have a valid PTE score 2 years and 4 months still less that three years
> 2. Also I have completed two degrees here in Australia, definitely the course instructions were in English for both: the Master by research (two years) + and the PhD (4 years)
> 
> Which one is meeting the requirements of Functional English per the visa English requirements ?
> Which evidence I have to show if the 2nd option?


Your PTE score is valid and can be submitted.


----------



## NB

Yenaro said:


> Hi Folk, I have a question in regards to Functional English visa requirement:
> 1. So I have a valid PTE score 2 years and 4 months still less that three years
> 2. Also I have completed two degrees here in Australia, definitely the course instructions were in English for both: the Master by research (two years) + and the PhD (4 years)
> 
> Which one is meeting the requirements of Functional English per the visa English requirements ?
> Which evidence I have to show if the 2nd option?


Option 2
Get a letter from the university that the course that you did was conducted in english
Either course will do
You also have to attach the degree 

Cheers


----------



## NB

waiting9 said:


> Your PTE score is valid and can be submitted.


Nope
Functional English score is valid for only one year

Cheers


----------



## waiting9

NB said:


> Nope
> Functional English score is valid for only one year
> 
> Cheers


immigration department accepts the English score valid under 3 years.


----------



## Yenaro

NB said:


> Option 2
> Get a letter from the university that the course that you did was conducted in english
> Either course will do
> You also have to attach the degree
> 
> Cheers


So It is mentioned on my Uni official degree letter that the degree was taught in English. Is that enough ?
or still I have to get the letter from the Uni to confirm that?


----------



## milkytins

June/July, we keep hope alive till end of December. Something must definitely be wrong if EOI takes longer than 6 months.


----------



## h2311

Hi guys, hope you are doing well!

I lodged my 124 visa application on 6 Oct, received s56 for health check and COC on 8 Oct. I provided the requested documents on 12 Oct (pressed confirmed button). However, I have not received any further response from the Department so far. Does anybody know what may cause the delay of the process? Should I send a follow up email to them (by replying to the s56 requesting email). Thanks very much.


----------



## NB

Yenaro said:


> So It is mentioned on my Uni official degree letter that the degree was taught in English. Is that enough ?
> or still I have to get the letter from the Uni to confirm that?


If it is mentioned in the degree that it was taught in English, then no need for the university letter

Cheers


----------



## NB

waiting9 said:


> immigration department accepts the English score valid under 3 years.


That’s where the problems start
Applicants don’t read the fine print
for Functional English scores are valid for only one year
If you still believe it is 3 years, good for you

Cheers


----------



## keviv.sg

Friends, two questions, if someone could answer?

1. if the child doesn't have national id (aadhar card in this case), what is the alternative?
2. for submitting the education details, how far back we go? senior secondary and graduation and post graduation enough or we go back high school?

thanks.


----------



## dtzhu337

h2311 said:


> Hi guys, hope you are doing well!
> 
> I lodged my 124 visa application on 6 Oct, received s56 for health check and COC on 8 Oct. I provided the requested documents on 12 Oct (pressed confirmed button). However, I have not received any further response from the Department so far. Does anybody know what may cause the delay of the process? Should I send a follow up email to them (by replying to the s56 requesting email). Thanks very much.


Hi, same here. The country of residence is Singapore as well. But my final s56 was on Oct 19, with no further information. I asked some immigration agents, and they thought this might be due to the increasing number of application.


----------



## h2311

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi, same here. The country of residence is Singapore as well. But my final s56 was on Oct 19, with no further information. I asked some immigration agents, and they thought this might be due to the increasing number of application.


How many s56 did you receive? What were the documents they requested more?


----------



## dtzhu337

h2311 said:


> How many s56 did you receive? What were the documents they requested more?


Twice. First time about health assessment, COC and relationship with spouse ( in four aspects). Then the next work day, they requested another s56 for three aspects of relationship. But after several days, I sent a follow-up email to the officer who requested s56 from me, and she confirmed that they have received the additional documents. I am still waiting now.


----------



## h2311

dtzhu337 said:


> Twice. First time about health assessment, COC and relationship with spouse ( in four aspects). Then the next work day, they requested another s56 for three aspects of relationship. But after several days, I sent a follow-up email to the officer who requested s56 from me, and she confirmed that they have received the additional documents. I am still waiting now.


Thanks very much for sharing. Hope we will be getting good news soon!


----------



## dtzhu337

h2311 said:


> Thanks very much for sharing. Hope we will be getting good news soon!


No worries. Please also let me know if you get more information, since you are like one week in advance. Cheers.


----------



## waiting9

NB said:


> That’s where the problems start
> Applicants don’t read the fine print
> for Functional English scores are valid for only one year
> If you still believe it is 3 years, good for you
> 
> Cheers


We are quite above the Functional english level. I didn’t use the word functional.


----------



## keviv.sg

Hi, what do you fill on the following for offshore candidate, all options are within Australia.

"
The applicant may be required to attend an Australian Government Office for an interview. Which is the closest office to the applicant’s current location?
"


----------



## Aus13

Applied in May. No EOI/rejection, no reply. I just want to know their decision...Below is my profile. 

Ph.D. from one of the G8 unis, four awards from Australian and British organisations, a few other small grants from the uni during Ph.D., 10 publications (first and other authorships; 1 during Ph.D.), oral talk in some prestigious conferences, postdoc offer from one of the G8 unis. Currently offshore.


----------



## Md. Zakir Hossain

Recently (29 October, 2020), I have received the Permanent Residency (PR) under GTI (858). I am married and I have my wife and two kids. They had been with me in Australia till 11 of January, 2020. Then they went to our home country to visit our parents. However, after that they could not return to Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions. Currently, they are on student visa and the visa expiry date is August, 2021. I was trying to include them in my GTI Visa application as migrating family members. But as they are not in onshore I could not include them in my application. So, I applied for myself, my PR visa has been granted. However, when I uploaded my documents, I also uploaded all the documents of my family (Passport, NID etc of my wife and sons). The GTI authority included them as applicant (non-migrant) and requested for my wife's police clearance. I provided my wife's police clearance and they granted visa only for me. At this circumstances, I would like to apply for PR for my family members (Wife and sons) as soon as possible. What should be the best way to apply for them at this circumstances?


----------



## almp_89

Aus13 said:


> Applied in May. No EOI/rejection, no reply. I just want to know their decision...Below is my profile.
> 
> Ph.D. from one of the G8 unis, four awards from Australian and British organisations, a few other small grants from the uni during Ph.D., 10 publications (first and other authorships; 1 during Ph.D.), oral talk in some prestigious conferences, postdoc offer from one of the G8 unis. Currently offshore.


This is weird. Most of people I know applied in May now all have PR. May will be the easiest month to get EOI as some of my friend with very normal profile got UID.


----------



## p.scott930

Hi all,
I just came across this post and found some conclusions weird.








Increasing Waiting Period For GTI Expression Of Interest – Global Talent Visa


Increasing Waiting Period for Global Talent Independent Expression of Interest stage in a recently released FOI by the Department of Home Affairs




theglobaltalentvisa.com.au





If you remember some of the numbers from the FOI release recently, it commented
"Through the period of 1 July to 1 Oct – there have been 3986 Expression of Interests submitted by Candidates, out of which 913 have been successful and 747 were rejected. "

I found this is a probably wrong interpretation of the data.

There are 3986 EOI submitted between 7.1-10.1, but the 913 invited and 747 rejected are not necessarily from the 3986 group. They could be from the EOI submitted before 7.1

Does anyone agree with my interpretation?


----------



## kundikoi

Md. Zakir Hossain said:


> Recently (29 October, 2020), I have received the Permanent Residency (PR) under GTI (858). I am married and I have my wife and two kids. They had been with me in Australia till 11 of January, 2020. Then they went to our home country to visit our parents. However, after that they could not return to Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions. Currently, they are on student visa and the visa expiry date is August, 2021. I was trying to include them in my GTI Visa application as migrating family members. But as they are not in onshore I could not include them in my application. So, I applied for myself, my PR visa has been granted. However, when I uploaded my documents, I also uploaded all the documents of my family (Passport, NID etc of my wife and sons). The GTI authority included them as applicant (non-migrant) and requested for my wife's police clearance. I provided my wife's police clearance and they granted visa only for me. At this circumstances, I would like to apply for PR for my family members (Wife and sons) as soon as possible. What should be the best way to apply for them at this circumstances?


You’re in for a world of pain mate

And for anyone else pondering the same approach - just don’t; either wait a few months or apply for 124 as you’re supposed to 🤦🏻‍♂️



Md. Zakir Hossain said:


> But as they are not in onshore I could not include them in my application.


This is the misleading bit, for everyone’s awareness. If you want your family to actually move to AUS and gain PR themselves, just spare the trouble and apply for 124 all together.


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> There are 3986 EOI submitted between 7.1-10.1, but the 913 invited and 747 rejected are not necessarily from the 3986 group. They could be from the EOI submitted before 7.1
> 
> Does anyone agree with my interpretation?


Yea I do - UIDs granted on 7.1 musta been on the EOIs from 30.06 or earlier


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> You’re in for a world of pain mate
> 
> And for anyone else pondering the same approach - just don’t; either wait a few months or apply for 124 as you’re supposed to 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> This is the misleading bit, for everyone’s awareness. If you want your family to actually move to AUS and gain PR themselves, just spare the trouble and apply for 124 all together.


Do you mean submit EOI as 124 or apply visa as 124?


----------



## waiting9

kundikoi said:


> You’re in for a world of pain mate
> 
> And for anyone else pondering the same approach - just don’t; either wait a few months or apply for 124 as you’re supposed to 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> This is the misleading bit, for everyone’s awareness. If you want your family to actually move to AUS and gain PR themselves, just spare the trouble and apply for 124 all together.


But how it is possible? if someone get 858 invitation and currently onshore.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> But how it is possible? if someone get 858 invitation and currently onshore.


Yes, I am curious too.


----------



## p.scott930

Hi all,

I have a question. When I submitted my EOI I haven't submitted my PhD thesis, so I input the salary as 26000 AUD as the scholarship.

Now I got a fix-term contract with 90K annual salary. I know it's far from the high threshold but would that be beneficial to update this information to the system?


----------



## kundikoi

Hope333 said:


> Do you mean submit EOI as 124 or apply visa as 124?


Apply visa - there are no subclasses for EOIs



waiting9 said:


> But how it is possible? if someone get 858 invitation and currently onshore.


Easy - just by checking the box for 124 on the application form; this thread has discussed this issue to death already.


----------



## waiting9

p.scott930 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question. When I submitted my EOI I haven't submitted my PhD thesis, so I input the salary as 26000 AUD as the scholarship.
> 
> Now I got a fix-term contract with 90K annual salary. I know it's far from the high threshold but would that be beneficial to update this information to the system?


Thats a very positive sign, just update them with your contract probably you will get UID soon after that.


----------



## Hope333

p.scott930 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question. When I submitted my EOI I haven't submitted my PhD thesis, so I input the salary as 26000 AUD as the scholarship.
> 
> Now I got a fix-term contract with 90K annual salary. I know it's far from the high threshold but would that be beneficial to update this informati





kundikoi said:


> Apply visa - there are no subclasses for EOIs
> 
> 
> Easy - just by checking the box for 124 on the application form; this thread has discussed this issue to death already.


Thanks a lot. Very good point to know this.


----------



## waiting9

kundikoi said:


> Apply visa - there are no subclasses for EOIs
> 
> 
> Easy - just by checking the box for 124 on the application form; this thread has discussed this issue to death already.





kundikoi said:


> Apply visa - there are no subclasses for EOIs
> 
> 
> Easy - just by checking the box for 124 on the application form; this thread has discussed this issue to death already.


You mean check 858 for primary applicant and 124 for secondary applicants if they are offshore?


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> You mean check 858 for primary applicant and 124 for secondary applicants if they are offshore?


No. he means all choose 124. The primary applicant has to leave Australia before granting the visa.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> No. he means all choose 124. The primary applicant has to leave Australia before





Hope333 said:


> No. he means all choose 124. The primary applicant has to leave Australia before granting the visa.


it is possible if invitation for 858? and you will apply visa for 124?


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

@h2311
What’s your profile like? Are you a recent PhD candidate? Salary above threshold?


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> it is possible if invitation for 858? and you will apply visa for 124?


Yes, this was what they have discussed previously. Someone succeeded in this way as well.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Yes, this was what they have discussed previously. Someone succeeded in this way as well.


thank you


----------



## jet_set_go

keviv.sg said:


> Hi, what do you fill on the following for offshore candidate, all options are within Australia.
> 
> "
> The applicant may be required to attend an Australian Government Office for an interview. Which is the closest office to the applicant’s current location?
> "


Just select any option. It is not very meaningful question to offshore candidates. I selected Canberra if I remember correctly.


----------



## jet_set_go

keviv.sg said:


> Friends, two questions, if someone could answer?
> 
> 1. if the child doesn't have national id (aadhar card in this case), what is the alternative?
> 2. for submitting the education details, how far back we go? senior secondary and graduation and post graduation enough or we go back high school?
> 
> thanks.


1. I didn't submit anything for my younger daughter. 
2. I would personally recommend only graduation and post graduation.


----------



## small munene

Md. Zakir Hossain said:


> Recently (29 October, 2020), I have received the Permanent Residency (PR) under GTI (858). I am married and I have my wife and two kids. They had been with me in Australia till 11 of January, 2020. Then they went to our home country to visit our parents. However, after that they could not return to Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions. Currently, they are on student visa and the visa expiry date is August, 2021. I was trying to include them in my GTI Visa application as migrating family members. But as they are not in onshore I could not include them in my application. So, I applied for myself, my PR visa has been granted. However, when I uploaded my documents, I also uploaded all the documents of my family (Passport, NID etc of my wife and sons). The GTI authority included them as applicant (non-migrant) and requested for my wife's police clearance. I provided my wife's police clearance and they granted visa only for me. At this circumstances, I would like to apply for PR for my family members (Wife and sons) as soon as possible. What should be the best way to apply for them at this circumstances?


Mate, you made a huge mistake. Your family might not be with you up to 2-6 years with this mistake. You have to go for partner visas ornother family etc kind of visas for them. I heard partner visas are the hardest. You had a sliver plate of just 124 and you messed up big time. 
Previously your family was qualifying for GTI visa, but the moment you submitted your visa and got your visa granted without them, they now need to either make their own EOI form from scratch or find other long and painful visas.

Good luck.


Others learn from this


----------



## small munene

h2311 said:


> Hi guys, hope you are doing well!
> 
> I lodged my 124 visa application on 6 Oct, received s56 for health check and COC on 8 Oct. I provided the requested documents on 12 Oct (pressed confirmed button). However, I have not received any further response from the Department so far. Does anybody know what may cause the delay of the process? Should I send a follow up email to them (by replying to the s56 requesting email). Thanks very much.


Delay procesess are related to your file. If not transparent enough delay is possible as they are doing some background checks. FYI 124 and 858 are meant to be fast track. If delay comes in, perhaps something bad is happening. One person got rejection after long delay, on condition they couldn’t verify some docs.


----------



## small munene

h2311 said:


> How many s56 did you receive? What were the documents they requested more?


I remember reminding the person above about being careful with s56 especially related to partner. Its possible you can upload all certificates and still dept asks for proof. If you dont provide concrete proof yet again.... they can make any decision


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> Thats a very positive sign, just update them with your contract probably you will get UID soon after that.


Is it good or bad, u got job and below Set standard, means you arent the specific person we are looking for ...... if i were you i wouldnt....


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> it is possible if invitation for 858? and you will apply visa for 124?


Invitations are open.... not specific to 858 or 124


----------



## waiting9

small munene said:


> Invitations are open.... not specific to 858 or 124


Please dont mind, just for my clarification if someone get 858 invitation, but due to secondary applications has to apply for 124. In that case he has to moved out from Australia? Or No. If Yes it would be difficult as it matters when the grant will come and he can get stuck outside for a time; or even by entering Australia has go through Quarantine. Difficult times.


----------



## DTripleS

Hope333 said:


> Thanks a lot. Very good point to know this.


How could we update a submitted EOI? Thanks.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Md. Zakir Hossain said:


> Recently (29 October, 2020), I have received the Permanent Residency (PR) under GTI (858). I am married and I have my wife and two kids. They had been with me in Australia till 11 of January, 2020. Then they went to our home country to visit our parents. However, after that they could not return to Australia due to COVID-19 restrictions. Currently, they are on student visa and the visa expiry date is August, 2021. I was trying to include them in my GTI Visa application as migrating family members. But as they are not in onshore I could not include them in my application. So, I applied for myself, my PR visa has been granted. However, when I uploaded my documents, I also uploaded all the documents of my family (Passport, NID etc of my wife and sons). The GTI authority included them as applicant (non-migrant) and requested for my wife's police clearance. I provided my wife's police clearance and they granted visa only for me. At this circumstances, I would like to apply for PR for my family members (Wife and sons) as soon as possible. What should be the best way to apply for them at this circumstances?


You shouldn't have done that. You should have applied for a 124. It's been discussed again and again in this forum. This is where it's important to call a MARA agent and get their advice. Maybe the CO granted you the Visa in good faith even after looking at your married circumstances. Now you'd have to spend extra $$$s to get your family to Australia and that process is going to take even longer. Should have just waited.


----------



## kundikoi

waiting9 said:


> Please dont mind, just for my clarification if someone get 858 invitation, but due to secondary applications has to apply for 124. In that case he has to moved out from Australia? Or No. If Yes it would be difficult as it matters when the grant will come and he can get stuck outside for a time; or even by entering Australia has go through Quarantine. Difficult times.


mate, if you really need any further clarifications on top of what has already been provided, will you please just read the whole thread from the beginning? all of your queries above have been covered in detail before - absolutely nothing makes your, or anyone else's, case "unique" due to applying for 124 while onshore. Everybody else has to leave the country regardless of their circumstances and no, a tearful exemption request on account of 'essential' nature of one's work etc will not spare said one from having to leave the country like the rest of the applicants.
regarding getting "stuck outside", that is simply not true, while quarantine is, at least for the foreseeable while. one has to make their own risk/reward calculation with regards to when to actually leave the country to get the visa granted - nobody is forcing them.



small munene said:


> Mate, you made a huge mistake. Your family might not be with you up to 2-6 years with this mistake. You have to go for partner visas ornother family etc kind of visas for them. I heard partner visas are the hardest. You had a sliver plate of just 124 and you messed up big time.
> Previously your family was qualifying for GTI visa, but the moment you submitted your visa and got your visa granted without them, they now need to either make their own EOI form from scratch or find other long and painful visas.
> Others learn from this


tbh, the whole story reads like a calculated (albeit really poorly!) gamble rather than an actual mistake - especially with the CO specifically querying the "non-migrating" nature of the spouse and requesting the PCCs for her. 
re-opening the case now will also risk attracting scrutiny to the statutory statements made during 858 (regarding non-migration), so really quite a headache ain't it 🙃 and all for what - a somewhat useless (in the exact situation - ie not even subsidies or 'free' schooling for kids) piece of paper a couple of months faster 🤷‍♂️



small munene said:


> Is it good or bad, u got job and below Set standard, means you arent the specific person we are looking for ...... if i were you i wouldnt....


same same


----------



## h2311

small munene said:


> Delay procesess are related to your file. If not transparent enough delay is possible as they are doing some background checks. FYI 124 and 858 are meant to be fast track. If delay comes in, perhaps something bad is happening. One person got rejection after long delay, on condition they couldn’t verify some docs.


Thanks for your information. Would you mind giving some examples of what could not be transparent of documents and how they are going to do background checks? I did not provide any false or fraudulent documents/information in my application.


----------



## h2311

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> @h2311
> What’s your profile like? Are you a recent PhD candidate? Salary above threshold?


I'm a recent PhD. Salary is not above threshold.


----------



## Hope333

DTripleS said:


> How could we update a submitted EOI? Thanks.


Email to them. There is one email address only from this forum. But they will not reply to your email to let you know they have received or updated yours anymore. But you still can email them, they will do it, but no reply. Good luck.


----------



## keviv.sg

jet_set_go said:


> 1. I didn't submit anything for my younger daughter.
> 2. I would personally recommend only graduation and post graduation.


Many thanks for replying.
1. If you didn’t submit anything fir your younger daughter, then what did you enter. The question says, do you have national id - 'yes' or 'no' if you select 'no' then you have to provide reason.

Any help is appreciated.
I assume, you have the grant now.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Any news for EOI this week？


----------



## waiting9

Amanda_GTI said:


> Any news for EOI this week？


The week just started


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> Please dont mind, just for my clarification if someone get 858 invitation, but due to secondary applications has to apply for 124. In that case he has to moved out from Australia? Or No. If Yes it would be difficult as it matters when the grant will come and he can get stuck outside for a time; or even by entering Australia has go through Quarantine. Difficult times.


Moving out and in in case of 124 is not a big deal as compared to getting your 858 and leaving your family without visa. Perhaps its all about weighing your burdens and consider what to carry.

With 124 you can easily go out, and and easily come in.
With 858 you get visa, cant get out and also leave your family or out of everything. 858 os selfish incase your family is offshore. Looks like a divorce to me


----------



## small munene

completenonsensewhat said:


> You shouldn't have done that. You should have applied for a 124. It's been discussed again and again in this forum. This is where it's important to call a MARA agent and get their advice. Maybe the CO granted you the Visa in good faith even after looking at your married circumstances. Now you'd have to spend extra $$$s to get your family to Australia and that process is going to take even longer. Should have just waited.


Actually during selection of 858 or 124 a big pop-up appears with confirmation and explanation of caution telling the applicant to be careful to select the right visa


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Moving out and in in case of 124 is not a big deal as compared to getting your 858 and leaving your family without visa. Perhaps its all about weighing your burdens and consider what to carry.
> 
> With 124 you can easily go out, and and easily come in.
> With 858 you get visa, cant get out and also leave your family or out of everything. 858 os selfish incase your family is offshore. Looks like a divorce to me


Thanks for sharing your view. Do you have any updates recently about applicants that you know?


----------



## small munene

h2311 said:


> Thanks for your information. Would you mind giving some examples of what could not be transparent of documents and how they are going to do background checks? I did not provide any false or fraudulent documents/information in my application.


The DHA knows how it does its work.... tbh i dont know the process


----------



## AlexandraS123

h2311 said:


> Thanks for your information. Would you mind giving some examples of what could not be transparent of documents and how they are going to do background checks? I did not provide any false or fraudulent documents/information in my application.


All evidence you provide to support your claims needs to be verifiable. Let's say you claim that you worked with an employer in that position / earned that much in that year. They call up the employer to verify and it turns out that you misrepresented the facts and in fact you worked in that position only in the last one month of your employment and you over exaggerated your seniority and experience. Or your employment contract is too generic and doesn't really give a clear picture of what your job is. Or you claimed you are earning X but after looking at your payslips it turned out that your salary was only half of X and the rest was bonuses / superannuation etc. That kind of thing.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

small munene said:


> Actually during selection of 858 or 124 a big pop-up appears with confirmation and explanation of caution telling the applicant to be careful to select the right visa


Looking at the responses for some others, I think the candidate did this in bad faith. They purposefully took this route while fully understanding the consequences of their decision.


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for sharing your view. Do you have any updates recently about applicants that you know?


No updates!!


----------



## small munene

completenonsensewhat said:


> Looking at the responses for some others, I think the candidate did this in bad faith. They purposefully took this route while fully understanding the consequences of their decision.


Thats true...... Thst why i called it "divorce"


----------



## Rsaleh

Should we resubmit our EOI since we didn’t hear anything since June?


----------



## waiting9

small munene said:


> Moving out and in in case of 124 is not a big deal as compared to getting your 858 and leaving your family without visa. Perhaps its all about weighing your burdens and consider what to carry.
> 
> With 124 you can easily go out, and and easily come in.
> With 858 you get visa, cant get out and also leave your family or out of everything. 858 os selfish incase your family is offshore. Looks like a divorce to me


Thanks for your response. Can it be other way around if we show the itinerary of the family members to enter Australia and CO accept it as pre-grant. Because same for 124 we have to show the itinerary to satisfy we are leaving the country.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> Thanks for your response. Can it be other way around if we show the itinerary of the family members to enter Australia and CO accept it as pre-grant. Because same for 124 we have to show the itinerary to satisfy we are leaving the country.


Yes, you can. But entering Australia is harder than leaving. I think this is the only reason.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> No updates!!


oh, okay. Thanks. Hope we can get some updates this month.


----------



## Hope333

Rsaleh said:


> Should we resubmit our EOI since we didn’t hear anything since June?


This is a very hard question. Not sure you can resubmit, as your EOI is already in the system.


----------



## small munene

Rsaleh said:


> Should we resubmit our EOI since we didn’t hear anything since June?


I dont think it is necessary. Its risky


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> Thanks for your response. Can it be other way around if we show the itinerary of the family members to enter Australia and CO accept it as pre-grant. Because same for 124 we have to show the itinerary to satisfy we are leaving the country.


Itinary alone doesnt satisfy CO to provide grant. The travel itself has to happen. You should physically be offshore for 124 or onshore for 858 to be granted. And trust me they will confirm with ABF. You know nowdays you can get bumped off flight easily due to COVID-19 and flight caps


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> Yes, you can. But entering Australia is harder than leaving. I think this is the only reason.


Leaving is so easy if youre international, but extremely hard for PR and AU Citizens. Coming back is extremelly hard for both AU and PR, due to caps. But totally possible and not so hard as compared to leaving your family out of GTI Visa and going for 858 (simply because u dont wanna leave AU)


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Yes, you can. But entering Australia is harder than leaving. I think this is the only reason.


No it is equally difficult if you have kids with you.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> No it is equally difficult if you have kids with you.


Yes, I mean, it is easy for international travelers to leave Australia. If the kids need attend school in Australia, then probably wait for Xmas vacation.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Leaving is so easy if youre international, but extremely hard for PR and AU Citizens. Coming back is extremelly hard for both AU and PR, due to caps. But totally possible and not so hard as compared to leaving your family out of GTI Visa and going for 858 (simply because u dont wanna leave AU)


Yes, you are totally right. The third option is to wait until the border reopens NEXT YEAR (maybe), then lodge the visa.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Yes, you are totally right. The third option is to wait until the border reopens NEXT YEAR (maybe), then lodge the visa.


lolz, who likes to wait that long, probably not possible until Dec 2021.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> lolz, who likes to wait that long, probably not possible until Dec 2021.


wow, there are only three options. So choose the one that best suits your case. Good luck.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Hello everyone, I have already received an UID in early October and then filed for a nomination via ACS. ACS has rejected my nomination request few days back. I now have a friend who is working as a Senior Engineer in Australia. Would his nomination work as he is also working in Fintech. Does the designation of Nominator matter and has anyone faced a rejection due to nominator not meeting the requirements of Department?


----------



## Rsaleh

suvinganjoo said:


> Hello everyone, I have already received an UID in early October and then filed for a nomination via ACS. ACS has rejected my nomination request few days back. I now have a friend who is working as a Senior Engineer in Australia. Would his nomination work as he is also working in Fintech. Does the designation of Nominator matter and has anyone faced a rejection due to nominator not meeting the requirements of Department?


Yes it will work If he has a PR or Citizenship


----------



## Kannu

This really scares me..as even I am looking for nomination from ACS once I receive UID..
Just one question mate. When didi you lodged EOI..and could you pls share your profile


----------



## kundikoi

Rsaleh said:


> Yes it will work If he has a PR or Citizenship


It ain’t the only requirement for a nominator - as they need to be ‘prominent’ in the field as well. 

While no such cases have been reported here, it is certainly possible to get a rejection based on the nominator’s lack of qualifications to actually nominate - so I’d treat that choice very carefully mate 😉


----------



## kundikoi

Hope333 said:


> Yes, you are totally right. The third option is to wait until the border reopens NEXT YEAR (maybe), then lodge the visa.


How is that option conceptually different from (or better than) applying for 124 and simply not leaving the shore until the border reopens (yet with a pre-grant notification in hand)?!


----------



## suvinganjoo

I am working in Fintech and have rich experience in it. Have worked in two of the biggest fintech companies globally and salary also is around the same threshold. I was shocked to see ACS rejection and don't know any one apart from my friend to nominate me. ACS says that they evaluate one profile against others they have offered nomination to. Not sure what should I do in this case?


----------



## suvinganjoo

Kannu said:


> This really scares me..as even I am looking for nomination from ACS once I receive UID..
> Just one question mate. When didi you lodged EOI..and could you pls share your profile


I lodged EOI in early october


----------



## kundikoi

suvinganjoo said:


> I am working in Fintech and have rich experience in it. Have worked in two of the biggest fintech companies globally and salary also is around the same threshold.


so are you saying that these "two of the biggest fintech companies globally" (I'm assuming Ant & Stripe) don't have a single ozzie colleague, partner, or investor that you can tap on ❓ not a single Fintech conference in Australia that you have attended and/or sponsored? if you are, I hope you realise yourself how ridonculous that sounds...



suvinganjoo said:


> I was shocked to see ACS rejection and don't know any one apart from my friend to nominate me. ACS says that they evaluate one profile against others they have offered nomination to. Not sure what should I do in this case?


nothing shocking, a large chunk of ACS's livelihood (skills assessments & associated brouhaha) is threatened by GTIP, why would they consciously help it along (vs doing the bare minimum to demonstrate 'support' to the powers that be)?

I have already posted several links to ACS equivalents in Fintech on this thread, please peruse the search button if you're really interested.


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> How is that option conceptually different from (or better than) applying for 124 and simply not leaving the shore until the border reopens (yet with a pre-grant notification in hand)?!


Yes, this should be better than lodge later.


----------



## Karak2002

Jan 2020 said:


> I'd recommend you to DYOR as you are the expert in your field not anyone else on this forum. You should put your own throught on how to address CO's questions mate.


Yes that is true. And he also asked, at the bottom about a Pitch deck...I guess. It will be quite an ask to appease the CO


----------



## raxataxa

kundikoi said:


> doesn't really matter what anyone thinks - the cold hard facts have already been posted previously (with *90%* receiving an outcome ("+" or "-") within 4 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - nothing like a random exception simply to prove the main theorem  Personally, I don't see any "proof" in your 3rd-party account of someone who may have been working on a stealth startup for a year - for all we know confirmation bias much perhaps?
> As for the continuing wait - again, it has been posited here before that EOIs are not on a "first in - first out" system, and the simplest explanation is that the new applications are just classified as a tad above the older ones in the dept's 'black box' for review 😁 if one takes a step back and compares an average profile posted on the forum in June/July vs an average profile posted here in Sep/October, I don't think said one could really argue that the former outshines the latter - if anything, the opposite absolutely holds true 🧐
> 
> 
> exactamundo lol 🤡
> 
> 
> Chance? yup. "High"? not really (especially given the FOI confirmation of only ~50% acceptance rate for *all EOIs* this fiscal year) - but to each their own I s'pose 🎃





kundikoi said:


> doesn't really matter what anyone thinks - the cold hard facts have already been posted previously (with *90%* receiving an outcome ("+" or "-") within 4 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - nothing like a random exception simply to prove the main theorem  Personally, I don't see any "proof" in your 3rd-party account of someone who may have been working on a stealth startup for a year - for all we know confirmation bias much perhaps?
> As for the continuing wait - again, it has been posited here before that EOIs are not on a "first in - first out" system, and the simplest explanation is that the new applications are just classified as a tad above the older ones in the dept's 'black box' for review 😁 if one takes a step back and compares an average profile posted on the forum in June/July vs an average profile posted here in Sep/October, I don't think said one could really argue that the former outshines the latter - if anything, the opposite absolutely holds true 🧐
> 
> 
> exactamundo lol 🤡
> 
> 
> Chance? yup. "High"? not really (especially given the FOI confirmation of only ~50% acceptance rate for *all EOIs* this fiscal year) - but to each their own I s'pose 🎃





kundikoi said:


> doesn't really matter what anyone thinks - the cold hard facts have already been posted previously (with *90%* receiving an outcome ("+" or "-") within 4 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - nothing like a random exception simply to prove the main theorem  Personally, I don't see any "proof" in your 3rd-party account of someone who may have been working on a stealth startup for a year - for all we know confirmation bias much perhaps?
> As for the continuing wait - again, it has been posited here before that EOIs are not on a "first in - first out" system, and the simplest explanation is that the new applications are just classified as a tad above the older ones in the dept's 'black box' for review 😁 if one takes a step back and compares an average profile posted on the forum in June/July vs an average profile posted here in Sep/October, I don't think said one could really argue that the former outshines the latter - if anything, the opposite absolutely holds true 🧐
> 
> 
> exactamundo lol 🤡
> 
> 
> Chance? yup. "High"? not really (especially given the FOI confirmation of only ~50% acceptance rate for *all EOIs* this fiscal year) - but to each their own I s'pose 🎃


Lets not argue about it. Personally speaking- I just want a closure to this thing. I am


kundikoi said:


> doesn't really matter what anyone thinks - the cold hard facts have already been posted previously (with *90%* receiving an outcome ("+" or "-") within 4 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - nothing like a random exception simply to prove the main theorem  Personally, I don't see any "proof" in your 3rd-party account of someone who may have been working on a stealth startup for a year - for all we know confirmation bias much perhaps?
> As for the continuing wait - again, it has been posited here before that EOIs are not on a "first in - first out" system, and the simplest explanation is that the new applications are just classified as a tad above the older ones in the dept's 'black box' for review 😁 if one takes a step back and compares an average profile posted on the forum in June/July vs an average profile posted here in Sep/October, I don't think said one could really argue that the former outshines the latter - if anything, the opposite absolutely holds true 🧐
> 
> 
> exactamundo lol 🤡
> 
> 
> Chance? yup. "High"? not really (especially given the FOI confirmation of only ~50% acceptance rate for *all EOIs* this fiscal year) - but to each their own I s'pose 🎃


I am not implying that June/July applicants were better or Sept/Oct candidates were/are bad. I have seen impressive EOIs from Sept/Oct, of course. I am just saying EOIs from June/July haven't been processed as much. Its not only about providing UIDs, but even rejections are also far less from those periods. Rejections/UIDs from the later period outnumber that of June/July and I am surprised why. If EOIs from June/July ones are that bad (as you implied), why not reject them?


----------



## Menap12

Karak2002 said:


> Yes that is true. And he also asked, at the bottom about a Pitch deck...I guess. It will be quite an ask to appease the CO


Did you submit RFI response? I recall you mentioning about query for additional details from CO


----------



## raxataxa

Rsaleh said:


> Should we resubmit our EOI since we didn’t hear anything since June?


Don't do that for the moment.


----------



## suvinganjoo

kundikoi said:


> so are you saying that these "two of the biggest fintech companies globally" (I'm assuming Ant & Stripe) don't have a single ozzie colleague, partner, or investor that you can tap on ❓ not a single Fintech conference in Australia that you have attended and/or sponsored? if you are, I hope you realise yourself how ridonculous that sounds...
> 
> 
> nothing shocking, a large chunk of ACS's livelihood (skills assessments & associated brouhaha) is threatened by GTIP, why would they consciously help it along (vs doing the bare minimum to demonstrate 'support' to the powers that be)?
> 
> I have already posted several links to ACS equivalents in Fintech on this thread, please peruse the search button if you're really interested.


Unfortunately not everyone is willing to sponsor you. After speaking to many colleagues and people around everyone seems to be a bit scared listening to the word nomination after you havent worked with them directly. Also I am not onshore to have and not every one attends a conference in Australia


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> It ain’t the only requirement for a nominator - as they need to be ‘prominent’ in the field as well.
> 
> While no such cases have been reported here, it is certainly possible to get a rejection based on the nominator’s lack of qualifications to actually nominate - so I’d treat that choice very carefully mate 😉


True mate! Unworthy nominator can result into visa rejection as its key requirement


----------



## small munene

suvinganjoo said:


> I am working in Fintech and have rich experience in it. Have worked in two of the biggest fintech companies globally and salary also is around the same threshold. I was shocked to see ACS rejection and don't know any one apart from my friend to nominate me. ACS says that they evaluate one profile against others they have offered nomination to. Not sure what should I do in this case?


Why go for ACS nomination if you worked in two biggest global Finitech companies? I reckon these very companies operate in Australia and if you really were excellent, you would have networked well enough and can easily getting a friend nominate you from these companies, perhaps top managers


----------



## small munene

suvinganjoo said:


> Unfortunately not everyone is willing to sponsor you. After speaking to many colleagues and people around everyone seems to be a bit scared listening to the word nomination after you havent worked with them directly. Also I am not onshore to have and not every one attends a conference in Australia


Tell them its just a recommendation. Nothing like the normal “nomination” we are used to where the nominator is responsible for you and in getting your job.
But understand a nominator will need to give you his or her AU passport or doc confirming the citizenship, and his extended CV showing he is prominent plus a recommendation letter on top of the form 1000.
So tell them in advance!


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> Lets not argue about it. Personally speaking- I just want a closure to this thing. I am
> 
> I am not implying that June/July applicants were better or Sept/Oct candidates were/are bad. I have seen impressive EOIs from Sept/Oct, of course. I am just saying EOIs from June/July haven't been processed as much. Its not only about providing UIDs, but even rejections are also far less from those periods. Rejections/UIDs from the later period outnumber that of June/July and I am surprised why. If EOIs from June/July ones are that bad (as you implied), why not reject them?


Just to be clear - I never implied the June/July ones were “bad”: merely that, on balance, they were inferior to the Sep/Oct ones. 
Why not reject - exactly coz they aren’t ‘bad’ (per se) and the dept might want to retain that optionality to invite, in case new applications aren’t as impressive or don’t come in altogether. Again - this is not a ‘first in - first out’ system, but rather ‘best in - first out’


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> Just to be clear - I never implied the June/July ones were “bad”: merely that, on balance, they were inferior to the Sep/Oct ones.
> Why not reject - exactly coz they aren’t ‘bad’ (per se) and the dept might want to retain that optionality to invite, in case new applications aren’t as impressive or don’t come in altogether. Again - this is not a ‘first in - first out’ system, but rather ‘best in - first out’


Excatly the system is BIFO not FIFO


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Excatly the system is BIFO not FIFO


From recent updates, it seems Offshore first, high salary first.


----------



## Michael1977

Hi Guys, I just want to give all of you advice not to write any achievements, etc., without concrete proof. My friend, who has a very strong profile, got rejected after they requested additional information and he couldn't prove one of his achievements since he changed his work email although he has plenty of other achievements. Only write what you have a proof for! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hope333

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to give all of you advice not to write any achievements, etc., without concrete proof. My friend, who has a very strong profile, got rejected after they requested additional information and he couldn't prove one of his achievements since he changed his work email although he has plenty of other achievements. Only write what you have a proof for! Good luck everyone.


Thanks for your advice. May I ask what achievements he claimed and how it relates to his work email? Thanks.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to give all of you advice not to write any achievements, etc., without concrete proof. My friend, who has a very strong profile, got rejected after they requested additional information and he couldn't prove one of his achievements since he changed his work email although he has plenty of other achievements. Only write what you have a proof for! Good luck everyone.


Rejection in Visa grant or UID?


----------



## Michael1977

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for your advice. May I ask what achievements he claimed and how it relates to his work email? Thanks.





suvinganjoo said:


> Rejection in Visa grant or UID?


Visa. About a senior role for a company that got bankrupt. This is all what I know! Just wanted to share that you have to provide documents and proofs for every single thing you claim or write in the CV.


----------



## Hope333

Michael1977 said:


> Visa. About a senior role for a company that got bankrupt. This is all what I know! Just wanted to share that you have to provide documents and proofs for every single thing you claim or write in the CV.


okay, thanks so much for your information.


----------



## luckylk888

suvinganjoo said:


> Hello everyone, I have already received an UID in early October and then filed for a nomination via ACS. ACS has rejected my nomination request few days back. I now have a friend who is working as a Senior Engineer in Australia. Would his nomination work as he is also working in Fintech. Does the designation of Nominator matter and has anyone faced a rejection due to nominator not meeting the requirements of Department?


Do they ask you to provide additional info or just reject your request right away? I m still waiting for their reply, how long does it take for ACS to get back to you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## luckylk888

Rsaleh said:


> Yes it will work If he has a PR or Citizenship


Are you sure about that? Really want to know more about this part too.


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> And he also asked, at the bottom about a Pitch deck...I guess. It will be quite an ask to appease the CO


It normally ain't too much trouble to simply upload the pitch deck pdf into the immiaccount



suvinganjoo said:


> Unfortunately not everyone is willing to sponsor you. After speaking to many colleagues and people around everyone seems to be a bit scared listening to the word nomination after you havent worked with them directly. Also I am not onshore to have and not every one attends a conference in Australia


both Ant and Stripe have onshore presence (with companies able to nominate just like individuals), and quite frankly any self-respecting "global" Fintech has one connection or another to Australia. with the pandemic, locations don't really matter any more and there were plenty of "AUS" fintech conferences already done (like the "Finnies" and DIFVIC) and coming up (like the link I shared previously).



Michael1977 said:


> Visa. About a senior role for a company that got bankrupt. This is all what I know! *Just wanted to share that you have to provide documents and proofs for every single thing you claim or write in the CV.*


thanks for sharing mate, but I truly hope that the above doesn't come as a surprise or revelation to the forum mates! 🧐 😁 



Hope333 said:


> From recent updates, it seems Offshore first, high salary first.


that's not necessarily unsupportive of BIFO huh 



Michael1977 said:


> Visa. About a senior role for a company that got bankrupt. This is all what I know! Just wanted to share that you have to provide documents and proofs for every single thing you claim or write in the CV.


fishy case btw - I can think of so many other ways to prove one's employment (especially senior) at the now-defunct firm other than a "work email" ...


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> It normally ain't too much trouble to simply upload the pitch deck pdf into the immiaccount
> 
> 
> both Ant and Stripe have onshore presence (with companies able to nominate just like individuals), and quite frankly any self-respecting "global" Fintech has one connection or another to Australia. with the pandemic, locations don't really matter any more and there were plenty of "AUS" fintech conferences already done (like the "Finnies" and DIFVIC) and coming up (like the link I shared previously).
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing mate, but I truly hope that the above doesn't come as a surprise or revelation to the forum mates! 🧐 😁
> 
> 
> that's not necessarily unsupportive of BIFO huh
> 
> 
> fishy case btw - I can think of so many other ways to prove one's employment (especially senior) at the now-defunct firm other than a "work email" ...


Thanks for your detailed reply. Do you have any recent updates? On the first working day of November, still very quiet.


----------



## waiting9

small munene said:


> Excatly the system is BIFO not FIFO


So true


----------



## Rsaleh

luckylk888 said:


> Are you sure about that? Really want to know more about this part too.


I know one got the nomination from his friends which he is working as a chemistry teacher in high school


----------



## randomw4lk

Rsaleh said:


> I know one got the nomination from his friends which he is working as a chemistry teacher in high school


I can imagine a new market where average Australians will be paid huge sums to nominate candidates for GTI. The country will then be wide open for those with 10+ years of experience as they are much likely to earn above the high income threshold.


----------



## Hope333

randomw4lk said:


> I can imagine a new market where average Australians will be paid huge sums to nominate candidates for GTI. The country will then be wide open for those with 10+ years of experience as they are much likely to earn above the high income threshold.


I do not think this way. A plumber in Australia can easily make 200k a year. A carpenter or electrician also can earn a salary much above the high-income threshold. Even a truck driver in a mining site can make 150k a year. Good luck to all.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Rsaleh said:


> I know one got the nomination from his friends which he is working as a chemistry teacher in high school


Thanks. Under which sector was the nomination for?


----------



## luckylk888

Rsaleh said:


> I know one got the nomination from his friends which he is working as a chemistry teacher in high school


A chemistry teacher nominated by another teacher from the school and got GTI visa?


----------



## Rsaleh

suvinganjoo said:


> Thanks. Under which sector was the nomination for?


Advanced Manufacturing


----------



## Rsaleh

luckylk888 said:


> A chemistry teacher nominated by another teacher from the school and got GTI visa?


No, the nominator was a chemistry teacher.
The applicant was in advance manufacturing ( Advance Material)


----------



## waiting9

Rsaleh said:


> No, the nominator was a chemistry teacher.
> The applicant was in advance manufacturing ( Advance Material)


How can he assess the work of applicant.


----------



## small munene

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to give all of you advice not to write any achievements, etc., without concrete proof. My friend, who has a very strong profile, got rejected after they requested additional information and he couldn't prove one of his achievements since he changed his work email although he has plenty of other achievements. Only write what you have a proof for! Good luck everyone.


Good point, i have always emphasized this. Claim what you can prove. 
Important point 2: A recommendation letter is not proof for achievements. 

You claim you have a published paper....give DOI to journal and link
You claim the journal is best....give link comparing journals and show position of your journal
You claim youre editor one journal...give link to editorial borad page
You claim you have many papers and highly cited...give your researcher ID, or google scholar (which is not advisable as google indexes all rubbish, if ur a researcher u would know)
You calim you have reviewed many articles....Give your Publons.
You claim you have a patent...give Patent number and link ... remember filed patent is not granted patent
You claim you gave a talk....give a link (from respected organisatio as host), say BBC, Apple, NOT your facebook or LinkedIN for Gods sake
You claim you have high pay...... show the govt tax returns or related govt docs. Remember bank statements are forgeable so do not hold water at all
You claim your company is top .....Cite statistics with reliable link like WallStreet, forbes etc
You claim you got a scholarship and you were the best.....show the damn proof.


In all things you do, give the damn proof, please

In my EOI i had few words, full of links only. And was granted UID in less than 2 weeks.

Publications: i gave links only
Media releeases: gave links to the media articles from ABC, BBC, CNN, New Scientist, and recorded shows for yahoo science
Scholarships and awards: Gave emails of offers
Conferences: Gave conference links and videos achieved on conference websites. All top conferences archive 

Good luck all


----------



## small munene

Rsaleh said:


> No, the nominator was a chemistry teacher.
> The applicant was in advance manufacturing ( Advance Material)


GTI is taking a twist. Many people have been fooled by the visas and UIDs that came in Dec 2019 - May 2020. I know many people who hardly had the profiles than many people here and got UIDs and visa combined in 3 weeks with very weak nominators. 

You have to now understand that period is gone, everything is getting straightened up and purely hard. So its true perhaps but might not be valid as we talk. And, if there is a way to avoid using weak nominators, then do it.

In my language we have a saying...." _There is a higher chance for a dog to pass through a garden than a goat without a dog being beaten, yet both are animals_"..... simply because dogs dont eat plants...but goats do yet both are animals. So the GTI dog era is gone, now its goat era.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> GTI is taking a twist. Many people have been fooled by the visas and UIDs that came in Dec 2019 - May 2020. I know many people who hardly had the profiles than many people here and got UIDs and visa combined in 3 weeks with very weak nominators.
> 
> You have to now understand that period is gone, everything is getting straightened up and purely hard. So its true perhaps but might not be valid as we talk. And, if there is a way to avoid using weak nominators, then do it.
> 
> In my language we have a saying...." _There is a higher chance for a dog to pass through a garden than a goat without a dog being beaten, yet both are animals_"..... simply because dogs dont eat plants...but goats do yet both are animals. So the GTI dog era is gone, now its goat era.


Thanks for sharing your view. Yes, it is getting harder at this new year. Really need strong profile and strong nominators to back up the application to increase the chance. Good luck to all.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> Good point, i have always emphasized this. Claim what you can prove.
> Important point 2: A recommendation letter is not proof for achievements.
> 
> You claim you have a published paper....give DOI to journal and link
> You claim the journal is best....give link comparing journals and show position of your journal
> You claim youre editor one journal...give link to editorial borad page
> You claim you have many papers and highly cited...give your researcher ID, or google scholar (which is not advisable as google indexes all rubbish, if ur a researcher u would know)
> You calim you have reviewed many articles....Give your Publons.
> You claim you have a patent...give Patent number and link ... remember filed patent is not granted patent
> You claim you gave a talk....give a link (from respected organisatio as host), say BBC, Apple, NOT your facebook or LinkedIN for Gods sake
> You claim you have high pay...... show the govt tax returns or related govt docs. Remember bank statements are forgeable so do not hold water at all
> You claim your company is top .....Cite statistics with reliable link like WallStreet, forbes etc
> You claim you got a scholarship and you were the best.....show the damn proof.
> 
> 
> In all things you do, give the damn proof, please
> 
> In my EOI i had few words, full of links only. And was granted UID in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Publications: i gave links only
> Media releeases: gave links to the media articles from ABC, BBC, CNN, New Scientist, and recorded shows for yahoo science
> Scholarships and awards: Gave emails of offers
> Conferences: Gave conference links and videos achieved on conference websites. All top conferences archive
> 
> Good luck all


Yes, there is no secret. I think the case officers are now spend a lot of time on verifying the the claims and achievements. It is time-consuming though. This is probably another reason for slowing the process.


----------



## tahahmady

Guys I have a friend in AU who have a small company. He can write a job offer letter for me. could it be a good reference for officer? do you recommend me to do this?


----------



## wajiwala

small munene said:


> GTI is taking a twist. Many people have been fooled by the visas and UIDs that came in Dec 2019 - May 2020. I know many people who hardly had the profiles than many people here and got UIDs and visa combined in 3 weeks with very weak nominators.
> 
> You have to now understand that period is gone, everything is getting straightened up and purely hard. So its true perhaps but might not be valid as we talk. And, if there is a way to avoid using weak nominators, then do it.
> 
> In my language we have a saying...." _There is a higher chance for a dog to pass through a garden than a goat without a dog being beaten, yet both are animals_"..... simply because dogs dont eat plants...but goats do yet both are animals. So the GTI dog era is gone, now its goat era.


I totally disagree. The case is that people from June-July have not heard anything yet. How can we say GTI is now hard? It is hard if we hear rejections which is not the case. So please avoid your own philosophies to dishearten people.

Guys, No bad news so far... However, more chances and more opportunities but delay... yes that is becoming a big issue
but if you see the program was announced in November and got its pace at End of January 2020. If the same trend we expect now then the end of November will have full fledge speed some inertia in few days' time...


----------



## AlexandraS123

tahahmady said:


> Guys I have a friend in AU who have a small company. He can write a job offer letter for me. could it be a good reference for officer? do you recommend me to do this?


If this company can realistically justify the position and the salary? Remember the immigration has access to the ATO records. To put it simply, if the company doesn’t have $1m revenue I would be really suspicious of a $160k pa job offer as in real life it doesn’t make sense.


----------



## zu897

Quite a bit of speculation here, may I offer a simple explanation - there are simply not enough GTO's to handle the influx of application. The program expanded threefold since its inception, it is only in the last 3-4 months they are getting a substantially high number of applications.


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everyone. The second working day of November begins. Good days ahead. We should accept the reality that it is getting harder, the process is getting stricter, and the duration is getting a bit longer. This does not mean less chance or less opportunity. Prepare the best profiles with enough proof and find a nominator with a national reputation to support. Wish you all the best.


----------



## kundikoi

zu897 said:


> Quite a bit of speculation here, may I offer a simple explanation - there are simply not enough GTO's to handle the influx of application. The program expanded threefold since its inception, it is only in the last 3-4 months they are getting a substantially high number of applications.


The hard data obtained through FOIs and shared earlier doesn’t actually support this viewpoint - so not really applicable to the Jun/Jul discussion. It might very well pan out for the Oct-Dec period (post budget announcement), but that won’t be known until early 2021 FOIs. 

The ‘tripling’ of quotas is a bit of a misconception too, as 5,000 for FY20 only covered ~60% of the FY, given the late start within the year. So on the annualised like-for-like basis, the increase is much smaller - not even doubling. As such, it’s wholly unrealistic to expect that the dept would get 3x the staff to process the applications - if they even double, I’d be very surprised (given that by & large, the same FOI data confirms that the dept actually meets, and arguable even exceeds, the originally-committed turnaround & processing times).


----------



## Jan 2020

Just realised almost 5 months passed since I lodged my EOI. What a long and exhausting period I have been going through.🥴🥴


----------



## waiting9

Did someone get any kind of response this week so far?


----------



## Manal2015

Today I got this response from GTO via LinkedIn...
“Sorry for the delay XXX, I don't have an update for you.”


waiting9 said:


> Did someone get any kind of response this week so far?


----------



## waiting9

Manal2015 said:


> Today I got this response from GTO via LinkedIn...
> “Sorry for the delay XXX, I don't have an update for you.”


What that means no update for you.


----------



## waiting9

What should be the possible way out in this kind of situation for those stuck?


----------



## Jan 2020

waiting9 said:


> What that means no update for you.


Means I have nothing to tell you about the progress.


----------



## Jan 2020

waiting9 said:


> What should be the possible way out in this kind of situation for those stuck?


No way I can see. Just keep waiting... we should have some results before the end of the year. BTW, i think the delay is not only limited to June applicants, but also most applicants (I would say 95%) lodged their EOIs afterwards.


----------



## Manal2015

Jan 2020 said:


> Means I have nothing to tell you about the progress.





waiting9 said:


> What that means no update for you.


I asked about the updates on processing EOIs but couldn’t get a proper answer.


----------



## small munene

zu897 said:


> Quite a bit of speculation here, may I offer a simple explanation - there are simply not enough GTO's to handle the influx of application. The program expanded threefold since its inception, it is only in the last 3-4 months they are getting a substantially high number of applications.


But still granting almost or more UIDs. “Not enough GTO’s” doesnt hold water. Best in First out simple.


----------



## Hope333

Manal2015 said:


> I asked about the updates on processing EOIs but couldn’t get a proper answer.


Yes, they will not give you the proper answer. At least, the case officer replied to you. You may have something back soon.



Jan 2020 said:


> No way I can see. Just keep waiting... we should have some results before the end of the year. BTW, i think the delay is not only limited to June applicants, but also most applicants (I would say 95%) lodged their EOIs afterwards.


There are large applications in each month. But the total invite number is quite small. So should be all waiting, not only for June or July.


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> But still granting almost or more UIDs. “Not enough GTO’s” doesnt hold water. Best in First out simple.


So far, it is still so quiet. No UID updates and no VISA updates from this forum.


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> What should be the possible way out in this kind of situation for those stuck?


Just forget it, do other things. If you are sure you will get it. Collect visa docs, do medical.


----------



## Manal2015

small munene said:


> Just forget it, do other things. If you are sure you will get it. Collect visa docs, do medical.


It is so hard to forget


----------



## waiting9

small munene said:


> Just forget it, do other things. If you are sure you will get it. Collect visa docs, do medical.


Yes, easy to say for those who got already.


----------



## small munene

Hope333 said:


> So far, it is still so quiet. No UID updates and no VISA updates from this forum.


But the numbers from dept are legit. Check FOI docs. UiDs are given out normal. No UiD updates on this forum doesn’t mean no UiDs ( remember!)


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> Yes, easy to say for those who got already.


I was offering the best advise. Atleastdo one of what I suggested, thank me later! Worry wont help either


----------



## Hope333

small munene said:


> But the numbers from dept are legit. Check FOI docs. UiDs are given out normal. No UiD updates on this forum doesn’t mean no UiDs ( remember!)


Yes, I agree. Just curious why so quite in this forum. Need cheer up here. Not next month, not next year. Now, this week and this month.😄


----------



## waiting9

small munene said:


> I was offering the best advise. Atleastdo one of what I suggested, thank me later! Worry wont help either


Why you wasting your time on this forum. Just wondering you already had your visa.


----------



## waiting9

Those accomplished their visa extremely rude to others.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> Why you wasting your time on this forum. Just wondering you already had your visa.


Calm down. He is sharing experiences and guiding applicants. We should appreciate people like him who still willing to help even after granting the visa.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> Calm down. He is sharing experiences and guiding applicants. We should appreciate people like him who still willing to help even after granting the visa.


Well I dnt find him willing. I also found other guys kind of a taunting too,


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> Those accomplished their visa extremely rude to others.


I cannot see they are rude. I can see they provide very genuine and helpful advice to us. I understand your frustration after a long waiting. We are all waiting here together. Do not give up.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> I cannot see they are rude. I can see they provide very genuine and helpful advice to us. I understand your frustration after a long waiting. We are all waiting here together. Do not give up.


No thts not the case.


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> Well I dnt find him willing. I also found other guys kind of a taunting too,


Well, there is an old saying: good advice is harsh to the ear. Maybe there is a bit of cultural difference. I am sure nobody is intentional to be rude in this forum.


----------



## Hasan770

Hi everyone, pretty much a newbie here so would appreciate if anyone could help me out.

I have submitted my profile mid September and haven't received any update yet, do I have to resubmit since the second year of the program has started?

When can I expect a response from then?

Thanks


----------



## kundikoi

Looks like another case of picking random silly sofa warrior fights out of frustration - and continuing disregard for the history of the thread and exactly similar cases beforehand - very typical & very cyclical huh 🤔🤣🤷🏻‍♂️

If @munene’s pretty good advice doesn’t cut it, I’d fall back to mine - finding a new hobby or viral game to spend time on while waiting 🍭



Hasan770 said:


> Hi everyone, pretty much a newbie here so would appreciate if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I have submitted my profile mid September and haven't received any update yet, do I have to resubmit since the second year of the program has started?
> 
> When can I expect a response from then?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome @newbie - @oldies would very much appreciate it if you read through the whole thread first and didn’t assume your questions were somehow ‘new’ or more pressing than others’. You’ll find all your answers and then some.


----------



## waiting9

kundikoi said:


> Looks like another case of picking random silly sofa warrior fights out of frustration - and continuing disregard for the history of the thread and exactly similar cases beforehand - very typical & very cyclical huh 🤔🤣🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> If @munene’s pretty good advice doesn’t cut it, I’d fall back to mine - finding a new hobby or viral game to spend time on while waiting 🍭
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome @newbie - @oldies would very much appreciate it if you read through the whole thread first and didn’t assume your questions were somehow ‘new’ or more pressing than others’. You’ll find all your answers and then some.


You are one of the great fellow, naming your rudness to our frustration, keep going, still wondering why wasting precious time in this thread.


----------



## Hope333

Hasan770 said:


> Hi everyone, pretty much a newbie here so would appreciate if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I have submitted my profile mid September and haven't received any update yet, do I have to resubmit since the second year of the program has started?
> 
> When can I expect a response from then?
> 
> Thanks


People submitted June, July and August are still waiting. September applicants should keep a bit of patience here. Which target sector are you in? How about your salary level? Offshore?


----------



## kundikoi

I most certainly will - dunno bout others, but I consider this as an investment rather than expense - into ensuring AUS attracts truly the best talent globally and sets itself up for sustained success (which, incidentally, will mean an abundance of FWHIT jobs for us and those who come after us 😉 )
Oh, and it gets bloody entertaining at times oso 🤣


----------



## Hope333

waiting9 said:


> <SNIP>


The second working day of November is done. Let's wait for tomorrow. Tomorrow is another day. Best wishes.


----------



## waiting9

Hope333 said:


> The second working day of November is done. Let's wait for tomorrow. Tomorrow is another day. Best wishes.
> [/QUOTE
> Same for you 👍


----------



## Michael1977

Calm down guys


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> I most certainly will - dunno bout others, but I consider this as an investment rather than expense - into ensuring AUS attracts truly the best talent globally and sets itself up for sustained success (which, incidentally, will mean an abundance of FWHIT jobs for us and those who come after us 😉 )
> Oh, and it gets bloody entertaining at times oso 🤣


Congratulations mate for being the new immigration minister (or prime minister ) of Australia!


----------



## ImmiAU

suvinganjoo said:


> I am working in Fintech and have rich experience in it. Have worked in two of the biggest fintech companies globally and salary also is around the same threshold. I was shocked to see ACS rejection and don't know any one apart from my friend to nominate me. ACS says that they evaluate one profile against others they have offered nomination to. Not sure what should I do in this case?


It seems that applicant with PhD or research background is much more easy to get the ACS nomination.The candidates who are senior in commercial company is much harder to get it. 
Anyone who with general research background got nomination from ACS just depends on the company and the title, the business ?
How do the applicants without research working find the nominator ?


----------



## small munene

waiting9 said:


> Why you wasting your time on this forum. Just wondering you already had your visa.


I am offering free help i was offered when i was green and knew nothing. You take it or leave it. Take it easy mate, thats why such forums exist. Imagine if people who got visas or UIDs left immediately, what would happen to questions put up here everyday.

I understand you dont like the feeling of waiting but atleast dont spoil everything for future candidates.

FYI, no one pays me to be here. Solery out of love and help for humanity


----------



## kundikoi

small munene said:


> Solery out of love and help for humanity


Ok the UN ambassadorship is filled 😉🤣🥳


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> Ok the UN ambassadorship is filled 😉🤣🥳


Any updates? Leak some news to us. Really need some exciting news this week to relieve the pain of waiting. 😄 😄


----------



## kundikoi

ImmiAU said:


> How do the applicants without research working find the nominator ?


In the professional stream, mostly (~90% on this thread) through their networks or employers. 



Hope333 said:


> Any updates? Leak some news to us. Really need some exciting news this week to relieve the pain of waiting. 😄 😄


Don’t forget it’s the racing week - I have it on good authority our esteemed GTOs have been spending time researching their punts - just like the rest of Aussies 😉


----------



## Menap12

small munene said:


> I am offering free help i was offered when i was green and knew nothing. You take it or leave it. Take it easy mate, thats why such forums exist. Imagine if people who got visas or UIDs left immediately, what would happen to questions put up here everyday.
> 
> I understand you dont like the feeling of waiting but atleast dont spoil everything for future candidates.
> 
> FYI, no one pays me to be here. Solery out of love and help for humanity


Thanks for that mate. I think all of us waiting are getting frustrated and resulting in non intentional exchanges. Information you provide in this forum are really helpful. If everyone leaves the forum after getting grant , we will not have people to advise or at least share experience.

to all waiting for EOI approval- Hope this week brings some good news


----------



## p.scott930

Hope333 said:


> So far, it is still so quiet. No UID updates and no VISA updates from this forum.


This forum only has 400+ participants while 10,000+ EOI submitted. This forum is not representative of the whole pool.


----------



## Hope333

p.scott930 said:


> This forum only has 400+ participants while 10,000+ EOI submitted. This forum is not representative of the whole pool.


oh, I see. Too small portion in this forum. Best luck to 400+ applicants in this forum.


----------



## p.scott930

Hope333 said:


> oh, I see. Too small portion in this forum. Best luck to 400+ applicants in this forum.


just hope for the best. finger crossed.


----------



## Hasan770

Hope333 said:


> People submitted June, July and August are still waiting. September applicants should keep a bit of patience here. Which target sector are you in? How about your salary level? Offshore?


Energy sector, offshore, I do meet all the requirements.


----------



## Efk

Starcool83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have also applied EOI for this program on 19th Oct and havent heard from them so far. I know it is too early given the situation and backlog, but still waiting. It is an offshore application so I assume it will take them more a month to respond.


Hi!! We applied 4th of September and still have no updates( We are offshore as you do. Lets hope to get an invitation soon! Sending you a good vibes! It's always better to wait in a company)


----------



## Efk

Menap12 said:


> There are people applied from June who are yet to get a response. However there are few who got in 1-4 weeks. I guess Would depend on sector as well . And lot on luck if you believe in that
> Good luck and let know if you hear anything. I applied on 20th Oct.





zu897 said:


> Nope not true, very wrong and misleading estimate. There were a total of 8463 EOI lodged until 31st Aug 2020
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200900057-document-released.PDF
> 
> Not all PhD studenst are eligible and not all PhD students are international, so their pool wouldn't be as big even 10k.
> 
> People should use common sense and do some basic research before coming with rather speculative arguments.


 Totally agree, 10k people with phd - it's quite a lot!


----------



## kundikoi

NeuroGuy said:


> I am surprised that people are just noticing that those two dudes are just rude. No one is asking you not to offer your mostly unsolicited advice, but do it with civility. If you can't, just keep your damn advice to yourself.


talking about unsolicited advice rofl 😆🤣🤠



Hasan770 said:


> Energy sector, offshore, I do meet all the requirements.


shouldn't be more than 6-8 weeks wait in your case mate, but generally these have been resolved in 2-4 before


----------



## raxataxa

Seems processing has slowed a bit? But then this forum has only 437 participants, many of whom have already received UIDs/visa. Please keep us posted about UIDs/rejections if any.


----------



## Hope333

Hasan770 said:


> Energy sector, offshore, I do meet all the requirements.


Excellent, good luck.


----------



## CherryN

My personal opinion, Kundikoi and Small Munene's words are straightforward, but very helpful. If someone doen't like it, just ignore it, but please don't bother their work


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everyone. The third working day of November starts. Beautiful day to watch the vote of the US election. Good luck to all.


----------



## waiting9

raxataxa said:


> Seems processing has slowed a bit? But then this forum has only 437 participants, many of whom have already received UIDs/visa. Please keep us posted about UIDs/rejections if any.


I think people are not updating on the group.


----------



## inampudichaitanya1

mni said:


> Hi all, pleased to share that I received my 858 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI submitted: 14 Aug
> UID received: 26 Oct
> Visa application lodged: 29 Oct (submitted a decision ready file)
> 858 granted: 30 Oct
> 
> Best wishes for all!


Hi Congrats on your visa !!
From which country did you apply from? Can you please share bit more details about.


----------



## ImmiAU

kundikoi said:


> In the professional stream, mostly (~90% on this thread) through their networks or employers.


In form1000 Q25 asks "Describe how you have acquired a national reputation in the same area or field as your nominee ", 1.national reputation 2. same field
Only few of "their networks or employers" could be “national reputation". 
Someone speculats that the VO may google to check whom the guy is. 
So is just a manager or senior engineer from "networks or employers" ok ?


----------



## kundikoi

ImmiAU said:


> Only few of "their networks or employers" could be “national reputation".


And what exactly has led you to this conclusion 🤔⁉


ImmiAU said:


> Someone speculats that the VO may google to check whom the guy is.


pretty safe bet they will 


ImmiAU said:


> So is just a manager or senior engineer from "networks or employers" ok ?


regardless of the various expressions/hypotheticals/examples that this q’n keeps getting asked here, the answer remains *it depends* - on whether ‘just a manager or senior engineer’ can prove said ‘repute’. A mere relative or mate are rather unlikely to cut it in the current field - but it’s up to the applicants to gamble with their application fees and test it out irl 🥴


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Folks,
My passport number has been changed after getting the invitation.
Now, I got my new passport and filing the visa application. Shall I directly file the application and mention changes in passport number in the cover letter? Or do I need to inform them in advance before filing the application?


----------



## jet_set_go

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Folks,
> My passport number has been changed after getting the invitation.
> Now, I got my new passport and filing the visa application. Shall I directly file the application and mention changes in passport number in the cover letter? Or do I need to inform them in advance before filing the application?


This happened in my case as well. I simply filed the visa application with the new passport details.


----------



## mni

inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Hi Congrats on your visa !!
> From which country did you apply from? Can you please share bit more details about.


Thanks. 
I'm onshore and please see post#3430 for my profile details. Happy to share any further details.


----------



## Efk

[QUOTE="kundikoi, post: 15201795, member:

shouldn't be more than 6-8 weeks wait in your case mate, but generally these have been resolved in 2-4 before
[/QUOTE]

Can you please tell about the timeline for offshore person from space and advance manufacture sector with 2 masters degree and phd? Applied in September, currently searching for a nominator...


----------



## Gadget Guru

Do we need to upload form 80? Because it is nowhere mentioned that it's a mandatory document. 
For those who already filed, did Co asks for it if you don't attach upfront?


----------



## small munene

Gadget Guru said:


> Do we need to upload form 80? Because it is nowhere mentioned that it's a mandatory document.
> For those who already filed, did Co asks for it if you don't attach upfront?


No


----------



## kundikoi

Hope333 said:


> Beautiful day to watch the vote of the US election.


Looks like we may get even more of a bump of applications from yankeeland after today huh 🤔 



Efk said:


> Can you please tell about the timeline for offshore person from space and advance manufacture sector with 2 masters degree and phd? Applied in September, currently searching for a nominator...


His case was easy as “meets all the criteria”, anybody who doesn’t meet FWHIT should be prepared for a few months’ wait at a minimum


----------



## Zmajche88

Gadget Guru said:


> Do we need to upload form 80? Because it is nowhere mentioned that it's a mandatory document.
> For those who already filed, did Co asks for it if you don't attach upfront?


I asked in one of the previous post and someone kindly replied that some people were asked to provide it. However in the meantime I saw it is actually mentioned on immi website under visa 858 character documents


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> Do we need to upload form 80? Because it is nowhere mentioned that it's a mandatory document.
> For those who already filed, did Co asks for it if you don't attach upfront?





small munene said:


> No


It’s not mandatory and I wasn’t asked either - but there were definitely cases on the thread reported previously where form 80 was RFI’d via S-56. Could be a specific country or profile thing 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Zmajche88

The last couple of days no one really reported they got a UID :/ Man what a waiting game...


----------



## Adv9871

Has anybody heard if other peak body established a nomination process like ACS?


----------



## suvinganjoo

Hi @nitinsy I have PMed you a query. Could you please help?


----------



## Efk

kundikoi said:


> Looks like we may get even more of a bump of applications from yankeeland after today huh 🤔
> 
> 
> His case was easy as “meets all the criteria”, anybody who doesn’t meet FWHIT should be prepared for a few months’ wait at a minimum


Thank you!


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hope333 said:


> Good morning everyone. The third working day of November starts. Beautiful day to watch the vote of the US election. Good luck to all.
> 
> Hi Mate,
> It's Melbourne Cup week, so GTOs may also have some fun time i guess
> Cheers


----------



## Menap12

Good morning. Another silent day started. Not seeing EOI approvals .At least in this forum


----------



## raxataxa

Zmajche88 said:


> The last couple of days no one really reported they got a UID :/ Man what a waiting game...


Yep. It is quiet out there.


----------



## rokaya

Everyone must be tired of waiting.


----------



## luckylk888

Anyone know how long it takes for ACS to proceed with or reject nomination offer? Its been more than a week after I submitted my info.


----------



## gtisp2020

rokaya said:


> Everyone must be tired of waiting.


Yes, it's tiring as well as frustrating. Personally, I don't think people (including me) who have been waiting for >3 months will get an outcome soon. Seems like the dept has put us in a reserved list which will only be utilised if needed (may be close to the end of financial year). Otherwise will be thrown into the trash.


----------



## waiting9

gtisp2020 said:


> Yes, it's tiring as well as frustrating. Personally, I don't think people (including me) who have been waiting for >3 months will get an outcome soon. Seems like the dept has put us in a reserved list which will only be utilised if needed (may be close to the end of financial year). Otherwise will be thrown into the trash.


Yes I think so.


----------



## FDM

Quick update. Someone submitted his EOI from two weeks ago and got reply from GTI officer asked him to provide more information. His profile is as follows:

Advanced manufacturing, age 58 year, experience 24 years, salary is much above than $153k.

I can understand that GTI officers looking for EOI with salary at or above $153k.

It seems that my EOI which was submitted in July is on hold.


----------



## Starcool83

FDM said:


> more information. His profile is as follows:
> 
> Advanced manufacturing, age 58 year, experience 24 years, salary is much above than $153k.
> 
> I can understand that GTI officers looking for E


I really doubt this is the case, they might be also looking for other factors because my profile also has an experience of more than 15 years and salary much higher than $200K. Along with multiple instance of online presence through blogs and discussion. Still I am waiting for more than 2 week.

Regards


----------



## Efk

Menap12 said:


> Good morning. Another silent day started. Not seeing EOI approvals .At least in this forum


Good morning! Yep, it's depressing to wait every day and got nothing, we tired to check the emails... These thoughts cross my mind constantly. Stay positive, hope we all get our invitations!!


----------



## FDM

Starcool83 said:


> I really doubt this is the case, they might be also looking for other factors because my profile also has an experience of more than 15 years and salary much higher than $200K. Along with multiple instance of online presence through blogs and discussion. Still I am waiting for more than 2 week.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for sharing your profile. I am sure you will get invited soon.


----------



## Menap12

FDM said:


> Quick update. Someone submitted his EOI from two weeks ago and got reply from GTI officer asked him to provide more information. His profile is as follows:
> 
> Advanced manufacturing, age 58 year, experience 24 years, salary is much above than $153k.
> 
> I can understand that GTI officers looking for EOI with salary at or above $153k.
> 
> It seems that my EOI which was submitted in July is on hold.


Isn’t 55 years the limit for GTI? On the prioritisation , no one knows what is their criteria


----------



## Efk

rokaya said:


> Everyone must be tired of waiting.


Yep, it is pretty exausting. My agent told me yesterday that he has a case which is nearly 6 months of waiting and the gti process and still quiet - doesn't look fast as it's supposed to be. And the other person got his invitation in a 6 month. Looks like a mess for me, have no idea why is it takes so long...


----------



## Efk

Starcool83 said:


> I really doubt this is the case, they might be also looking for other factors because my profile also has an experience of more than 15 years and salary much higher than $200K. Along with multiple instance of online presence through blogs and discussion. Still I am waiting for more than 2 week.
> 
> Regards


Hello friend! Did you get a nominator? With nominator it should be faster, but 2 weeks it's very short period of time.


----------



## Efk

luckylk888 said:


> Anyone know how long it takes for ACS to proceed with or reject nomination offer? Its been more than a week after I submitted my info.


I've heard with a lot of requests it takes more than a month now.


----------



## Starcool83

Efk said:


> Hello friend! Did you get a nominator? With nominator it should be faster, but 2 weeks it's very short period of time.


I can get a nominator as I have some relatives in Australia in same field. I also have ex collegues and friends in Australia in same field, also the company in which I am currently working has its offices in Australia and I am pretty hopeful if I am approach right person in the company I might get nominator there.

But unfortunately when I started to look out for migration option, this Australia GTI came up as first option and I did not realize that the form which I was filling is not a inquiry form but actual EOI form. Though I added all the details but did not had anyone as nominator in my mind I did not fill it up. Now I am waiting for their acceptance or rejection to again file it with nominator and better organized.

I am also trying to see if it is a good option to fill another EOI with nominator even if the decision on first form is not made.

Regards


----------



## Menap12

Starcool83 said:


> I can get a nominator as I have some relatives in Australia in same field. I also have ex collegues and friends in Australia in same field, also the company in which I am currently working has its offices in Australia and I am pretty hopeful if I am approach right person in the company I might get nominator there.
> 
> But unfortunately when I started to look out for migration option, this Australia GTI came up as first option and I did not realize that the form which I was filling is not a inquiry form but actual EOI form. Though I added all the details but did not had anyone as nominator in my mind I did not fill it up. Now I am waiting for their acceptance or rejection to again file it with nominator and better organized.
> 
> I am also trying to see if it is a good option to fill another EOI with nominator even if the decision on first form is not made.
> 
> Regards


They have approved without nominator and approval might have a condition . Or they might give RFi for nominator. I suggest you just give nominator name as additional information. I think that should work. But pl don’t resubmit EOI unless you get rejection.


----------



## Menap12

Efk said:


> Good morning! Yep, it's depressing to wait every day and got nothing, we tired to check the emails... These thoughts cross my mind constantly. Stay positive, hope we all get our invitations!!


It’s only 2 weeks since I submitted. Seeing the posts here, I should really learn to be patient. 
overambitious me! Checking mails every now and then


----------



## Starcool83

Menap12 said:


> They have approved without nominator and approval might have a condition . Or they might give RFi for nominator. I suggest you just give nominator name as additional information. I think that should work. But pl don’t resubmit EOI unless you get rejection.


Yes agreed, thats why I am waiting for them to contact with additional information or reject my application, if by first glance they do not see my application as a worthy of approval.

Regards


----------



## Efk

Starcool83 said:


> I can get a nominator as I have some relatives in Australia in same field. I also have ex collegues and friends in Australia in same field, also the company in which I am currently working has its offices in Australia and I am pretty hopeful if I am approach right person in the company I might get nominator there.
> 
> But unfortunately when I started to look out for migration option, this Australia GTI came up as first option and I did not realize that the form which I was filling is not a inquiry form but actual EOI form. Though I added all the details but did not had anyone as nominator in my mind I did not fill it up. Now I am waiting for their acceptance or rejection to again file it with nominator and better organized.
> 
> I am also trying to see if it is a good option to fill another EOI with nominator even if the decision on first form is not made.
> 
> Regards


 You may find the person and then add this information about nominator. My immi agent told me that the process gets faster when you have a nominator! This is good that you have a lot of concats out there for this, because when you dont have it in your field - it's really hard to find a possible nominator (in our case). Just try to contact with people and make this document, after you can add it. The new eoi with this is a good option as well. Wish you luck!


----------



## Efk

Menap12 said:


> It’s only 2 weeks since I submitted. Seeing the posts here, I should really learn to be patient.
> overambitious me! Checking mails every now and then


We all do that))))


----------



## dtzhu337

not only the UID, but also the visa grant seem halted.


----------



## CherryN

Menap12 said:


> Isn’t 55 years the limit for GTI? On the prioritisation , no one knows what is their criteria


There is no age limitation for GTI visa


----------



## Zmajche88

My husband's theory....it's because of US elections
Lol


----------



## RamB

Hello All

I received my grant today after a long wait.
Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)

Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
Received UID: Sep 17,2020
Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
Grant: Nov 5,2020.


----------



## raxataxa

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Congrats. That's quite a journey.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Congrats, what were you asked in the s56 request?


----------



## RamB

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Congrats, what were you asked in the s56 request?


Police clearance, health examination and Medium of instruction proof for my wife.


----------



## Menap12

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Congratulations.. after a long wait. Finally the waiting was worth it


----------



## waiting9

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Its almost a year, long journey. Congrats.


----------



## Efk

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Congrats!!!! Finally you get it! It's so much time even for invitation! When you applied your EOI did you already have a nominator? Do you have a masters degree or pnd? Wish you the best!! Thanks a lot for providing the information about your case!👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## dtzhu337

RamB said:


> Police clearance, health examination and Medium of instruction proof for my wife.


Congrats. still waiting for mine


----------



## RamB

Efk said:


> Congrats!!!! Finally you get it! It's so much time even for invitation! When you applied your EOI did you already have a nominator? Do you have a masters degree or pnd? Wish you the best!! Thanks a lot for providing the information about your case!👏👏👏👏👏


Yes i had a nominator during filing EOI and i have a PhD degree.


----------



## Efk

RamB said:


> Yes i had a nominator during filing EOI and i have a PhD degree.


This is amazing!! A huge work is done))) Congratulations again!! Celebrate today))


----------



## waiting9

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Do you meet the salary threshold? offshore/onshore?


----------



## Efk

Guys, does anyone have a person who can help with nomination in advance manufacturing, like nanofabrication, microelecronics or microscopy? We struggle with finding a person who can help, it's so hard to make ot offshore((( Unfortunately, we are offshore


----------



## luckylk888

Efk said:


> I've heard with a lot of requests it takes more than a month now.


Sigh, then it becomes another bottel neck for the whole process. Thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Yes, it's tiring as well as frustrating. Personally, I don't think people (including me) who have been waiting for >3 months will get an outcome soon. Seems like the dept has put us in a reserved list which will only be utilised if needed (may be close to the end of financial year). Otherwise will be thrown into the trash.


by end of Jan latest, the dept will see whether the post-budget batch of applications is of similar (or worse/higher quality than last year's), as well as whether the volumes of EOIs have shot up. so no, I don't expect them to 'marinate' y'all in uncertainty beyond Jan/Feb - at which point they can refresh said 'reserved list' with the newer batch (and either grant or release the others). 



Menap12 said:


> On the prioritisation , no one knows what is their criteria


I mean, it's posted right their on their official website - and has been there for ~1 year now, what is it exactly that's unknown at this stage ?



Efk said:


> My agent told me yesterday that he has a case which is nearly 6 months of waiting and the gti process and still quiet - doesn't look fast as it's supposed to be.


Again, I would steer clear of hearsay, especially MARA one, and focus on the publicly-available FOIs - which all confirm that only ~10% of applicants face wait times of >4 months. 



Efk said:


> I've heard with a lot of requests it takes more than a month now.


Please see above - again, this hearsay simply does not pan out irl (or not yet, at least).
Even if it did, that is actually well within the original GTIP announcement (which meant to provide a fast track to PR within 1-3 months) - and with the visa processing times of 1 day seen here just a few weeks ago, the overall program is absolutely on track and exceeding its own benchmarks, let alone any other PR visa pathways. 



Starcool83 said:


> Yes agreed, thats why I am waiting for them to contact with additional information or reject my application, if by first glance they do not see my application as a worthy of approval.





Efk said:


> You may find the person and then add this information about nominator. My immi agent told me that the process gets faster when you have a nominator! This is good that you have a lot of concats out there for this, because when you dont have it in your field - it's really hard to find a possible nominator (in our case). Just try to contact with people and make this document, after you can add it. The new eoi with this is a good option as well. Wish you luck!


a new eoi is a terrible option, but an update to the existing one certainly seems very material to me - instead of waiting around for an RFI or a rejection 🤨



RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


congrats @RamB - well done! As a benefit to others, I'd point out the patient collecting of docs in your EOI's RFI - rather than rushing them in, the patience and (presumed) diligence have certainly paid off 👏


----------



## waiting9

It looks like the PhD candidates in last semester are on lowest priority level. PhD applicants of June/July are currently in pending state as simple as it is.


----------



## chigozie2040

waiting9 said:


> It looks like the PhD candidates in last semester are on lowest priority level. PhD applicants of June/July are currently in pending state as simple as it is.



How did you reach this conclusion? Though I think you might be right anyways.


----------



## waiting9

chigozie2040 said:


> How did you reach this conclusion? Though I think you might be right anyways.


They simply want the applicants could contribute to GDP by taxes, why they would be interested of a fresh PhD have to look for a job.


----------



## Efk

luckylk888 said:


> Sigh, then it becomes another bottel neck for the whole process. Thanks for your reply mate.


Wish you luck mate!


----------



## chigozie2040

waiting9 said:


> They simply want the applicants could contribute to GDP by taxes, why they would be interested of a fresh PhD have to look for a job.


So does it mean PhD students who got UIDs won't get VISA grants for now?


----------



## waiting9

chigozie2040 said:


> So does it mean PhD students who got UIDs won't get VISA grants for now?


They will, I am talking about UIDs. Still its my conjecture only.


----------



## Sunbae

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


Congratulations.


----------



## Karak2002

RamB said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received my grant today after a long wait.
> Profile: 10 yrs experienced in Energy sector.(offshore)
> 
> Applied EOI: April 11, 2020
> Received Request for more information: August 28, 2020
> Provide additional information: Sep 14, 2020
> Received UID: Sep 17,2020
> Lodged Visa: Oct 5,2020
> Received S56 request: Oct 7,2020
> Submitted s56 additional documents: Oct 22,2020
> Grant: Nov 5,2020.


hi Congrats.... would be able to share brief about your profile ? ICT or Fintech ..What did the CO ask for in the more info. ? And what did you provide that did not go inside initial evidences ? same situation here.. got a response for new info. just a week ago..


----------



## Karak2002

FDM said:


> Quick update. Someone submitted his EOI from two weeks ago and got reply from GTI officer asked him to provide more information. His profile is as follows:
> 
> Advanced manufacturing, age 58 year, experience 24 years, salary is much above than $153k.
> 
> I can understand that GTI officers looking for EOI with salary at or above $153k.
> 
> It seems that my EOI which was submitted in July is on hold.


Same case with me but 20+yrs exp. and around 200K package.. ..asked for more info.


----------



## Menap12

Karak2002 said:


> Same case with me but 20+yrs exp. and around 200K package.. ..asked for more info.


Have you submitted ? If you can provide information they asked for, you have a strong chance of getting it. Good luck


----------



## RamB

kundikoi said:


> by end of Jan latest, the dept will see whether the post-budget batch of applications is of similar (or worse/higher quality than last year's), as well as whether the volumes of EOIs have shot up. so no, I don't expect them to 'marinate' y'all in uncertainty beyond Jan/Feb - at which point they can refresh said 'reserved list' with the newer batch (and either grant or release the others).
> 
> 
> I mean, it's posted right their on their official website - and has been there for ~1 year now, what is it exactly that's unknown at this stage ?
> 
> 
> Again, I would steer clear of hearsay, especially MARA one, and focus on the publicly-available FOIs - which all confirm that only ~10% of applicants face wait times of >4 months.
> 
> 
> Please see above - again, this hearsay simply does not pan out irl (or not yet, at least).
> Even if it did, that is actually well within the original GTIP announcement (which meant to provide a fast track to PR within 1-3 months) - and with the visa processing times of 1 day seen here just a few weeks ago, the overall program is absolutely on track and exceeding its own benchmarks, let alone any other PR visa pathways.
> 
> 
> 
> a new eoi is a terrible option, but an update to the existing one certainly seems very material to me - instead of waiting around for an RFI or a rejection 🤨
> 
> 
> congrats @RamB - well done! As a benefit to others, I'd point out the patient collecting of docs in your EOI's RFI - rather than rushing them in, the patience and (presumed) diligence have certainly paid off 👏


Thank you! I am glad you noticed the timeframe that i took to prepare the documents. And presumed deligence is indeed true 😀.


----------



## gtisp2020

waiting9 said:


> It looks like the PhD candidates in last semester are on lowest priority level. PhD applicants of June/July are currently in pending state as simple as it is.


Anyone not fulfilling the salary criteria is not in their good books. We don't know whether the people waiting for more than 3-4 months will eventually get any outcome from their EOI or not. Someone (recent PhD) has been waiting since March for an outcome. Better to keep an eye on GTI but consider other PR pathways/other countries.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Anyone not fulfilling the salary criteria is not in their good books.


C’mon mates, do we really have to rehash the same points here every other month? Does it have to be ‘I’m gonna get it regardless of what y’all say’ vs ‘I’m never gonna get it’, with no sensible middle ground? 
The above is simply not true - as there is a special pathway within GTIP for students / recent grads, which are expressly exempt from the salary criteria. 
Last year’s quota was 20% (1,000 spots out of 5,000) and this year’s ain’t publicly known yet (so could remain 1,000 or increase to 3,000, in line with the % allocation).



gtisp2020 said:


> We don't know whether the people waiting for more than 3-4 months will eventually get any outcome from their EOI or not.


Uhm - we _do_ know mate, _everyone_ gets an outcome eventually, one way or another. 



gtisp2020 said:


> Better to keep an eye on GTI but consider other PR pathways/other countries.


Yep - has also been advised here before but merits repeating I guess. Just like it merits reminding that GTIP remains the fastest non-investment PR pathway anywhere in the world (last I checked) and the fastest pathway in Oz, by orders of magnitude - to keep things in perspective and accumulate some serious patience!


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> C’mon mates, do we really have to rehash the same points here every other month? Does it have to be ‘I’m gonna get it regardless of what y’all say’ vs ‘I’m never gonna get it’, with no sensible middle ground?
> The above is simply not true - as there is a special pathway within GTIP for students / recent grads, which are expressly exempt from the salary criteria.
> Last year’s quota was 20% (1,000 spots out of 5,000) and this year’s ain’t publicly known yet (so could remain 1,000 or increase to 3,000, in line with the % allocation).


I don't see any problem in rehashing the same points everyday. This is an open forum and everyone has the right to share his/her opinions and even frustrations. If you don't like it, just ignore.

[/QUOTE]

Uhm - we _do_ know mate, _everyone_ gets an outcome eventually, one way or another.

Ye, sure, but in some cases could be after years.

[/QUOTE]

Yep - has also been advised here before but merits repeating I guess. Just like it merits reminding that GTIP remains the fastest non-investment PR pathway anywhere in the world (last I checked) and the fastest pathway in Oz, by orders of magnitude - to keep things in perspective and accumulate some serious patience!
[/QUOTE]

Partially agree with you because GTI remains as the fastest route for some but not for all. Personally, I may get the PR through 189 as a medical laboratory scientist much earlier than through 858.


----------



## waiting9

gtisp2020 said:


> Partially agree with you because GTI remains as the fastest route for some but not for all. Personally, I think I'll get the PR through 189 as a medical laboratory scientist much earlier than through 858.


Good for you, though 189 and 190 quota has been reduced.


----------



## gtisp2020

waiting9 said:


> Good for you, though 189 and 190 quota has been reduced.


That's right. But people may have other options like employer sponsored scheme. And what else you can do mate, rather than trying all available options?


----------



## waiting9

gtisp2020 said:


> That's right. But people may have other options like employer sponsored scheme. And what else you can do mate, rather than trying all available options?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## mplondon6

Hi Everyone,

I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 Victoria in Jan/2019, currently I have 85 points for ANZSCO 263111. The EOI will soon expire and I don't think I will get any response before the EOI expire. Moreover, gauging the current 189/190 situation, I wanted to explore more options. GTI is what I came across while searching.

I wanted to know if I am eligible and if there are any chances for me to get an EOI through GTI.

I have overall 7 years and 8 months of experience, the ACS has accepted 5+ years of my experience after deducting 2 years.
I have been working in network security domain for past 6 years and 4 months. I do have exposure to cyber security and the company letters that I used in ACS do demonstrate that I have worked with application layer security and cloud security.
I do not have any industry recognized cyber security certificate as of yet; however, if it benefit me in my GTI application/EOI, I can certainly work on it and get it.
Do you see any opportunity or chance for me, for a GTI visa? I am offshore.


----------



## gtisp2020

What is your current salary (>153k/yr)?

Do you have any international recognition (publications, patents, conference talks, work experience with MNCs etc.)?


----------



## small munene

mplondon6 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 Victoria in Jan/2019, currently I have 85 points for ANZSCO 263111. The EOI will soon expire and I don't think I will get any response before the EOI expire. Moreover, gauging the current 189/190 situation, I wanted to explore more options. GTI is what I came across while searching.
> 
> I wanted to know if I am eligible and if there are any chances for me to get an EOI through GTI.
> 
> I have overall 7 years and 8 months of experience, the ACS has accepted 5+ years of my experience after deducting 2 years.
> I have been working in network security domain for past 6 years and 4 months. I do have exposure to cyber security and the company letters that I used in ACS do demonstrate that I have worked with application layer security and cloud security.
> I do not have any industry recognized cyber security certificate as of yet; however, if it benefit me in my GTI application/EOI, I can certainly work on it and get it.
> Do you see any opportunity or chance for me, for a GTI visa? I am offshore.


GTI is not all about experience but being the best in what you do and showing proof... in the last 2-3 years. When you read the details from DHA, you will quickly know if you qualify ...strongly, fairly or not at all. From what you have provided here, you dont qualify BUT remember EOI is free of charge, why not try your luck, anyway.
GTI is not a point system


----------



## gtisp2020

mplondon6 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 Victoria in Jan/2019, currently I have 85 points for ANZSCO 263111. The EOI will soon expire and I don't think I will get any response before the EOI expire. Moreover, gauging the current 189/190 situation, I wanted to explore more options. GTI is what I came across while searching.
> 
> I wanted to know if I am eligible and if there are any chances for me to get an EOI through GTI.
> 
> I have overall 7 years and 8 months of experience, the ACS has accepted 5+ years of my experience after deducting 2 years.
> I have been working in network security domain for past 6 years and 4 months. I do have exposure to cyber security and the company letters that I used in ACS do demonstrate that I have worked with application layer security and cloud security.
> I do not have any industry recognized cyber security certificate as of yet; however, if it benefit me in my GTI application/EOI, I can certainly work on it and get it.
> Do you see any opportunity or chance for me, for a GTI visa? I am offshore.


What is your current salary (>153k/yr)?

Do you have any international recognition (publications, patents, conference talks, work experience with MNCs etc.)?


----------



## mplondon6

gtisp2020 said:


> What is your current salary (>153k/yr)?
> 
> Do you have any international recognition (publications, patents, conference talks, work experience with MNCs etc.)?


No, I am currently in India, so my salary is definitely not (>153k/yr). However, my complete work experience is with MNCs (Altran, IBM, Akamai, Amazon), I am a graduate from a university in UK, and I do have industry recognized (Internationally) IT certifications like following.

CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate), 
Forcepoint certificate CASB (cloud access security broker) administrator,
AWS certified solution architect associate, 
AWS certified security specialty, 
Cyber security essentials from ICSI, 
and currently working towards CISM (Certified Information Security Manager), and soon after that a CISSP (Certified Information Systems Security Professional), both are cyber security certifications.


----------



## mplondon6

small munene said:


> GTI is not all about experience but being the best in what you do and showing proof... in the last 2-3 years. When you read the details from DHA, you will quickly know if you qualify ...strongly, fairly or not at all. From what you have provided here, you dont qualify BUT remember EOI is free of charge, why not try your luck, anyway.
> GTI is not a point system


Thank you for the suggestion, let me check that, and I should definitely submit an EOI, why not try my luck.. thank you..


----------



## mplondon6

mplondon6 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, let me check that, and I should definitely submit an EOI, why not try my luck.. thank you..


Also, would it affect my existing EOI for subclass 190 (Victoria), or future EOIs for subclass 190 (any state) if I submit an EOI under GTI?


----------



## gtisp2020

mplondon6 said:


> Also, would it affect my existing EOI for subclass 190 (Victoria), or future EOIs for subclass 190 (any state) if I submit an EOI under GTI?


NO


----------



## gtisp2020

mplondon6 said:


> No, I am currently in India, so my salary is definitely not (>153k/yr). However, my complete work experience is with MNCs (Altran, IBM, Akamai, Amazon), I am a graduate from a university in UK, and I do have industry recognized (Internationally) IT certifications like following.
> 
> CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate),
> Forcepoint certificate CASB (cloud access security broker) administrator,
> AWS certified solution architect associate,
> AWS certified security specialty,
> Cyber security essentials from ICSI,
> and currently working towards CISM (Certified Information Security Manager), and soon after that a CISSP (Certified Information Systems Security Professional), both are cyber security certifications.


I'm guessing you are not a recent graduate. So, without fulfilling the salary criteria, the chance is very low. But no harm to try. Good luck.


----------



## p.scott930

It is a mixed feeling to see people applied in April got the information required in August. 
Really wish the officers can give quick feedback.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

mplondon6 said:


> No, I am currently in India, so my salary is definitely not (>153k/yr). However, my complete work experience is with MNCs (Altran, IBM, Akamai, Amazon), I am a graduate from a university in UK, and I do have industry recognized (Internationally) IT certifications like following.
> 
> CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate),
> Forcepoint certificate CASB (cloud access security broker) administrator,
> AWS certified solution architect associate,
> AWS certified security specialty,
> Cyber security essentials from ICSI,
> and currently working towards CISM (Certified Information Security Manager), and soon after that a CISSP (Certified Information Systems Security Professional), both are cyber security certifications.


Mate, I think you should apply for sure. Someone with your experience and caliber would make more than > 153k. Just show examples of some jobs and the salary for jobs in Amazon, Sydney for a similar position from LinkedIn or the likes. A lot of folks have done that here to show that they can get paid > 153k for a job in Australia and of course it's understandable that you can't make that much in India because of Purchasing Power Parity.


----------



## Karak2002

Menap12 said:


> Have you submitted ? If you can provide information they asked for, you have a strong chance of getting it. Good luck


Not yet, my info he asked for is more professional exp. related. And am trying to procure the additional info. He asked me for a Pitch deck..am supposed to give a business sales pitch ?


----------



## mplondon6

gtisp2020 said:


> I'm guessing you are not a recent graduate. So, without fulfilling the salary criteria, the chance is very low. But no harm to try. Good luck.


Sure, thank you for your suggestions.. Let me work on submitting an EOI for it.


----------



## mplondon6

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Mate, I think you should apply for sure. Someone with your experience and caliber would make more than > 153k. Just show examples of some jobs and the salary for jobs in Amazon, Sydney for a similar position from LinkedIn or the likes. A lot of folks have done that here to show that they can get paid > 153k for a job in Australia and of course it's understandable that you can't make that much in India because of Purchasing Power Parity.


Yes, I did check salaries for my role with my level of experience, and it is crossing 153K in some of the well known organizations, that's what made me think about GTI. Thank you for your suggestions, I will submit an EOI..


----------



## Efk

mplondon6 said:


> Also, would it affect my existing EOI for subclass 190 (Victoria), or future EOIs for subclass 190 (any state) if I submit an EOI under GTI?


No, there is no correlation between your 190 visa and GTI. Try each visa type you can to find your way to immigrate


----------



## raxataxa

waiting9 said:


> It looks like the PhD candidates in last semester are on lowest priority level. PhD applicants of June/July are currently in pending state as simple as it is.


Not quite right. I am a Postdoc (i.e. with a job). It is not only PhDs in their last semester, it is almost everyone from that period.


----------



## Zmajche88

raxataxa said:


> Not quite right. I am a Postdoc (i.e. with a job). It is not only PhDs in their last semester, it is almost everyone from that period.


I second this...
Whereas some postdocs from Aug and September got it..... Not really first in first out...
Let's see what happens this month.
Today is our 81st day of waiting


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> Nope am not PHD but MBA.





Karak2002 said:


> Same case with me but 20+yrs exp. and around 200K package.. ..asked for more info.





Karak2002 said:


> Not yet, my info he asked for is more professional exp. related. And am trying to procure the additional info. He asked me for a Pitch deck..am supposed to give a business sales pitch ?


mate - for someone that experienced plus an MBA to boot, you surely ask a lot of q'ns about them pitch decks  I hope you realise that it's akin to PhD folks asking what a literarure review is...


----------



## NB

kundikoi said:


> mate - for someone that experienced plus an MBA to boot, you surely ask a lot of q'ns about them pitch decks  I hope you realise that it's akin to PhD folks asking what a literarure review is...


MBAs are taught to get the work done by others and not personally
He is applying his teachings here
Cheers


----------



## zu897

If I was earning 200K+, I would just hire a migration agent and let them guide me through the process, by now surely there will be a good number of agents acquainted with the subtleties of the GTI process.


----------



## waiting9

raxataxa said:


> Not quite right. I am a Postdoc (i.e. with a job). It is not only PhDs in their last semester, it is almost everyone from that period.


So waiting is universal for July/June applicants.


----------



## Zmajche88

waiting9 said:


> So waiting is universal for July/June applicants.


And August now.....


----------



## mushu

Anyone who's also job hunting with a student visa like me? What's the experience? My EOI was submitted in June, now my scholarship is about to cut off after thesis submission.


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Lucky day today, got my 124 visa grant! 

Here’s my timeline

11th Nov, 2019 - EOI
12th Nov, 2019 - Got UID

Forgot about the visa...

20th Oct, 2020 - Applied for the visa
21st Oct - s56 to ask for health checks for me and my wife, also PCC from India 
3rd Nov - PCC submitted and replied to DHA
6th Nov - Visa grant 

I am a Senior Software Engineer at a growing Australian tech startup making 180k per year and have worked in Australia from Dec, 2016. Currently stuck overseas because of COVID hence had to apply for 124. My nominator was the founder/CEO of the startup. 

I hired a MARA agent and they helped me put my docs in order to make my life easy. 

Thanks everyone and all the best!


----------



## Starcool83

Congrats


----------



## Menap12

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Lucky day today, got my 124 visa grant!
> 
> Here’s my timeline
> 
> 11th Nov, 2019 - EOI
> 12th Nov, 2019 - Got UID
> 
> Forgot about the visa...
> 
> 20th Oct, 2020 - Applied for the visa
> 21st Oct - s56 to ask for health checks for me and my wife, also PCC from India
> 3rd Nov - PCC submitted and replied to DHA
> 6th Nov - Visa grant
> 
> I am a Senior Software Engineer at a growing Australian tech startup making 180k per year and have worked in Australia from Dec, 2016. Currently stuck overseas because of COVID hence had to apply for 124. My nominator was the founder/CEO of the startup.
> 
> I hired a MARA agent and they helped me put my docs in order to make my life easy.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best!


Congratulations. You could have got PR last year
Who was your migration agent ? Was that someone from India?


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

Menap12 said:


> Congratulations. You could have got PR last year
> Who was your migration agent ? Was that someone from India?


Migration agent is from Sydney, Australia. Can send you details if you are interested.


----------



## raxataxa

Zmajche88 said:


> I second this...
> Whereas some postdocs from Aug and September got it..... Not really first in first out...
> Let's see what happens this month.
> Today is our 81st day of waiting


Mine 140 days.. haha. And have stopped dreaming about this. Will try 189 now.


----------



## Efk

raxataxa said:


> Mine 140 days.. haha. And have stopped dreaming about this. Will try 189 now.


How much points do you have with 189? It looks like person need 95-100 points to be invited.


----------



## Efk

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> Lucky day today, got my 124 visa grant!
> 
> Here’s my timeline
> 
> 11th Nov, 2019 - EOI
> 12th Nov, 2019 - Got UID
> 
> Forgot about the visa...
> 
> 20th Oct, 2020 - Applied for the visa
> 21st Oct - s56 to ask for health checks for me and my wife, also PCC from India
> 3rd Nov - PCC submitted and replied to DHA
> 6th Nov - Visa grant
> 
> I am a Senior Software Engineer at a growing Australian tech startup making 180k per year and have worked in Australia from Dec, 2016. Currently stuck overseas because of COVID hence had to apply for 124. My nominator was the founder/CEO of the startup.
> 
> I hired a MARA agent and they helped me put my docs in order to make my life easy.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best!


So cool!! Congrats with granted visa) How could you forget about the invitation? Isn't there a period of time when you can apply for a visa or not? We got MARA agent too, but still strugle with nomination(((


----------



## Gadget Guru

Menap12 said:


> Congratulations. You could have got PR last year
> Who was your migration agent ? Was that someone from India?


I searched for multiple mara agents in India but couldn't find a single one who's experienced processing GTI. Better to do it yourself as it's not that difficult. This forum has precious information that can be used to gain knowledge.


----------



## raxataxa

Efk said:


> How much points do you have with 189? It looks like person need 95-100 points to be invited.


I may be able to hit over 90 with English and skill assessment.


----------



## Efk

raxataxa said:


> I may be able to hit over 90 with English and skill assessment.


Try as much options as you can get, we applied both with my husband for 189, 190, 491 - still have nothing.


----------



## marlok

Hi all!
I am happy to share that today, after 5 months, I got the invitation. I applied as a PhD student as I am about to finish soon.

I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.

Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa? I could also wait for the new student visa to be granted, so I am eligible for the 858, but the current waiting time is around 6 months.

Thank you for your feedback and I am happy to answer any questions!


----------



## dtzhu337

Can I assume even after getting the UID, the sequence of visa grant is still based on the salary?


----------



## waiting9

marlok said:


> Hi all!
> I am happy to share that today, after 5 months, I got the invitation. I applied as a PhD student as I am about to finish soon.
> 
> I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.
> 
> Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa? I could also wait for the new student visa to be granted, so I am eligible for the 858, but the current waiting time is around 6 months.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and I am happy to answer any questions!


Please share your profile. you cant apply for 858 if don’t have a valid visa, wait for a student visa or apply for 124 by leaving the country.


----------



## D2014

marlok said:


> Hi all!
> I am happy to share that today, after 5 months, I got the invitation. I applied as a PhD student as I am about to finish soon.
> 
> I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.
> 
> Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa? I could also wait for the new student visa to be granted, so I am eligible for the 858, but the current waiting time is around 6 months.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and I am happy to answer any questions!


Hi, did you get the ID while you are on a Bridging visa please?


----------



## gtisp2020

D2014 said:


> Hi, did you get the ID while you are on a Bridging visa please?


That's my question as well. As far as I know, there is no way to get an UID while on bridging visa. Either this is not true or the GTI is not following its own guidelines.


----------



## dholloye

FYI, one can get UID while on bridging visa but can’t apply for GTI on bridging visa! I know some blokes who were told to withdraw their applications cause they are on bridging visa.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Hi everyone, I was finally able to find someone to nominate me via Linkedin (CTO level) but not in Australia. The person has clearly mentioned he will not misrepresent anything. What documents do I need from him and what should I tell him to write in the documents. Do I have to establish my relationship with him as well? Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> FYI, one can get UID while on bridging visa but can’t apply for GTI on bridging visa! I know some blokes who were told to withdraw their applications cause they are on bridging visa.


This happened during the initial period of GTI. This is impossible now.

Applicants on a Bridging Visa A (BVA) are affected by Schedule 3 of the migration regulations and therefore, *cannot be invited to apply under the GTI pathway* as they would be refused the Distinguished Talent visa when they lodge their visa application. Applicants on a BVA should wait until such time as they are granted an appropriate substantive visa to put in an EOI under the GTI visa pathway. Link: Global Talent Independent Program: Interview with a Global Talent Officer (Nedra Kelaart) | Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers


----------



## dholloye

gtisp2020 said:


> This happened during the initial period of GTI. This is impossible now.
> 
> Applicants on a Bridging Visa A (BVA) are affected by Schedule 3 of the migration regulations and therefore, *cannot be invited to apply under the GTI pathway* as they would be refused the Distinguished Talent visa when they lodge their visa application. Applicants on a BVA should wait until such time as they are granted an appropriate substantive visa to put in an EOI under the GTI visa pathway. Link: Global Talent Independent Program: Interview with a Global Talent Officer (Nedra Kelaart) | Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers


Thanks 

you are absolutely right


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> Thanks
> 
> you are absolutely right


I'm eagerly waiting for his/her clarification. I have serious doubts in his/her story.


----------



## dholloye

gtisp2020 said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for his/her clarification. I have serious doubts in his/her story.


I think he submitted EOI during the initial stage of GTI, so the system might not have flagged his application!
Then GTI is dependent on CO.


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> I think he submitted EOI during the initial stage of GTI, so the system might not have flagged his application!
> Then GTI is dependent on CO.


 Based on his post, he submitted EOI on end of May/early June this year, so not in the initial stage of GTI. 

No, COs can't violate the fundamental immigration regulations. If this story is true, I have serious doubts on CO's fairness then.


----------



## gtisp2020

dtzhu337 said:


> Can I assume even after getting the UID, the sequence of visa grant is still based on the salary?


I don't think so. Recently we've seen an onshore grant within a day (salary well below the threshold).


----------



## waiting9

marlok said:


> Hi all!
> I am happy to share that today, after 5 months, I got the invitation. I applied as a PhD student as I am about to finish soon.
> 
> I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.
> 
> Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa? I could also wait for the new student visa to be granted, so I am eligible for the 858, but the current waiting time is around 6 months.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and I am happy to answer any questions!


Please share your area, publications, etc thanks


----------



## Efk

suvinganjoo said:


> Hi everyone, I was finally able to find someone to nominate me via Linkedin (CTO level) but not in Australia. The person has clearly mentioned he will not misrepresent anything. What documents do I need from him and what should I tell him to write in the documents. Do I have to establish my relationship with him as well? Thanks in advance for your response


Hi, your nominator can live in other country, but need to have an australian citizenship, or PR. People will correct me, who knows better. You can have no relationship with this person, as I know.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Efk said:


> Hi, your nominator can live in other country, but need to have an australian citizenship, or PR. People will correct me, who knows better. You can have no relationship with this person, as I know.


Thanks for your response. Yes the person is an Aust Citizen. What documents are required from Nominator and what should the nominator statement say? Is it okay if nominator says he doesn't knows me personally but my skills can be useful for Aust industry?


----------



## Efk

suvinganjoo said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes the person is an Aust Citizen. What documents are required from Nominator and what should the nominator statement say? Is it okay if nominator says he doesn't knows me personally but my skills can be useful for Aust industry?


It is hard for me to say what exactly a nominator should write, my mara agent told me they have a form which they sign and this form is the prove you have a nominator. Yes, it is okay your nominator doesn't know you but agree to make the nomination. The common problem is that person can nominate one who is unknown person. Like in our case it is hard to find a person who can nominate because simply they didnt know my husband personally. We are still searching for a nominator


----------



## kundikoi

Gadget Guru said:


> I searched for multiple mara agents in India but couldn't find a single one who's experienced processing GTI. Better to do it yourself as it's not that difficult. This forum has precious information that can be used to gain knowledge.


While broadly true, people with truly unique circumstances (not clear cut cases) could definitely benefit from an agent or careful study of this thread - which has likely seen as many, if not more, unique cases as most agents (given that ~70-80% of applicants go at it alone)



marlok said:


> I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.
> 
> Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa?


Congrats - is there any specific reason why you are so keen to ignore the pretty self-explanatory and very clear GTO advise?

While technically quite hard to pull off, given it’s only been a week since the OP went on a bridging visa, it’s quite likely this info hasn’t fully synch’ed in the dept’s systems prior to EOI consideration & subsequent issuance - very lucky and absolutely nothing nefarious going on 🤦🏻‍♂️



dtzhu337 said:


> Can I assume even after getting the UID, the sequence of visa grant is still based on the salary?


Nopes 🥴


----------



## gtisp2020

> marlok said:
> I am on-shore, however, I am currently on a bridging visa A waiting for a new student visa. My previous student visa expired on the 28th of October. I have been advised by the global talent program that I need to apply to visa 124 instead of 858 as I am not on a substantive visa, but this will mean that I need to leave Australia for the 124 visa to be granted.
> 
> Since it is less than 28 days before my previous visa expired, do you know if I can just apply for the 858 visa? Or, do I need to withdraw the application of the student visa?
> 
> 
> While technically quite hard to pull off, given it’s only been a week since the OP went on a bridging visa, it’s quite likely this info hasn’t fully synch’ed in the dept’s systems prior to EOI consideration & subsequent issuance.


This does not make sense because if the GTO advised him to apply for 124 instead of 858 that means GTO is aware of his visa conditions and there was no synchronization issue.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> This does not make sense because if the GTO advised him to apply for 124 instead of 858 that means GTO is aware of his visa conditions and there was no synchronization issue.


Makes perfect sense to moi mate - GTOs are humans too and not everything is ‘black’ and ‘white’ no matter how much anyone would like it to be. 
Once they reviewed the whole file and made a positive decision, the delayed synch shouldn’t matter as much as their determination - and y’all should be glad that, evidently, it didn’t in this case.


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> Makes perfect sense to moi mate - GTOs are humans too and not everything is ‘black’ and ‘white’ no matter how much anyone would like it to be.
> Once they reviewed the whole file and made a positive decision, the delayed synch shouldn’t matter as much as their determination - and y’all should be glad that, evidently, it didn’t in this case.


I don't think the GTO would violate one of the immigration regulations for one candidate which could lead to serious legal consequences. Rather it could be possible that he intentionally/unintentionally selected 'no' for the question: currently are you living in Australia and they considered him as an offshore candidate. It would be great if he could explain this so that we have a clear idea. This could be an option for people on the edge of their visas to avoid non-compliance for 858.


----------



## roshgti

Hello people, I got my UID today just 2 weeks after EOI submission. I am onshore and 2nd year PhD student.


----------



## Manal2015

roshgti said:


> Hello people, I got my UID today just 2 weeks after EOI submission. I am onshore and 2nd year PhD student.


Congratulations 👏 Would you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## p.scott930

roshgti said:


> Hello people, I got my UID today just 2 weeks after EOI submission. I am onshore and 2nd year PhD student.


Wow. That's really good news for you. Would you mind sharing your background and profiles?
Since you are a second-year PhD, sharing your profiles would be very helpful to others.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> I don't think the GTO would violate one of the immigration regulations for one candidate which could lead to serious legal consequences.


Hmm have you actually read Schedule 3? Can you name one ‘serious legal consequence’ for a GTO 🤨⁉



gtisp2020 said:


> Rather it could be possible that he intentionally/unintentionally selected 'no' for the question: currently are you living in Australia and they considered him as an offshore candidate.


Nope, woulda been tossed out immediately as the GTOs can and do check the ABF data - as reported on here countless times


----------



## gtisp2020

roshgti said:


> Hello people, I got my UID today just 2 weeks after EOI submission. I am onshore and 2nd year PhD student.


Congratulations! That was unbelievably quick! Could you please share your profile.


----------



## randomw4lk

roshgti said:


> Hello people, I got my UID today just 2 weeks after EOI submission. I am onshore and 2nd year PhD student.


Either you or GTO must be kidding me. It is like a laugh on the face of people waiting since June.


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> Hmm have you actually read Schedule 3? Can you name one ‘serious legal consequence’ for a GTO 🤨⁉


People got EOI rejection based on schedule 3 (FA201000499.pdf). It's like a slap in their face if GTOs don't apply the same rules to everyone.


----------



## gtisp2020

randomw4lk said:


> Either you or GTO must be kidding me. It is like a laugh on the face of people waiting since June.



I'm felling the same. Really hard to digest this and the previous case. Only God knows what's going on.


----------



## marlok

waiting9 said:


> Please share your profile. you cant apply for 858 if don’t have a valid visa, wait for a student visa or apply for 124 by leaving the country.





D2014 said:


> Hi, did you get the ID while you are on a Bridging visa please?





gtisp2020 said:


> Based on his post, he submitted EOI on end of May/early June this year, so not in the initial stage of GTI.
> 
> No, COs can't violate the fundamental immigration regulations. If this story is true, I have serious doubts on CO's fairness then.


My profile is: 

I am currently a PhD candidate at the University of Melbourne with exceptional technical skills in the field of Virtual and Augmented reality for movement rehabilitation, movement acquisition, elderly isolation and medical education assistance. My technical skills come from an electronic engineer degree, a master in science with distinction (computer science), and working experience in a Microsoft Researcher Centre. My studies and experience enabled the design and development of multiple systems used for medical research in Australia, and publications on international conferences.

To clarify, I sent the EOI in June, at that time I had a valid Student visa that was valid until 28 October. Before the student visa expired I applied for another student visa. At the moment I am waiting on a bridging visa A to get my new student visa. So 10 days ago I got in to a bridging visa, but I remember some time before I was told that after your visa expires you have 28 day to apply for another one. But this can be a misunderstanding from my part.


----------



## roshgti

Manal2015 said:


> Congratulations 👏 Would you mind sharing your profile?


AgTech, MS (92%), PhD (2nd year), 3 first authored publications in Q1 journal, 7 co-authored publications, have collaboration with government organizations, strong nominator (a organization)


----------



## Manal2015

roshgti said:


> AgTech, MS (92%), PhD (2nd year), 3 first authored publications in Q1 journal, 7 co-authored publications, have collaboration with government organizations, strong nominator (a organization)


Have same profile but data science. Have submitted in July but no response so far... wish you all the best with your visa


----------



## p.scott930

Manal2015 said:


> Have same profile but data science. Have submitted in July but no response so far... wish you all the best with your visa


Agtech has half of the applications of data science/medtech/engineering

I guess it is a volume issue.


----------



## marlok

gtisp2020 said:


> I don't think the GTO would violate one of the immigration regulations for one candidate which could lead to serious legal consequences. Rather it could be possible that he intentionally/unintentionally selected 'no' for the question: currently are you living in Australia and they considered him as an offshore candidate. It would be great if he could explain this so that we have a clear idea. This could be an option for people on the edge of their visas to avoid non-compliance for 858.


I did not make that mistake, I did say I am in Australia. The GTO know about my situation and that is why they tell me that I can apply only for a 124 and not an 858. Of course I can wait until I get the student visa and then apply for the 858. 

The reason for this question is that at moment the the estimate time to get the student visa is 6-9 months. So I’ll have to wait for that time before applying. Or just applying for the offshore and then have to leave the country, that with corona virus and all the quarantine thing would be not great


----------



## Manal2015

marlok said:


> I did not make that mistake, I did say I am in Australia. The GTO know about my situation and that is why they tell me that I can apply only for a 124 and not an 858. Of course I can wait until I get the student visa and then apply for the 858.
> 
> The reason for this question is that at moment the the estimate time to get the student visa is 6-9 months. So I’ll have to wait for that time before applying. Or just applying for the offshore and then have to leave the country, that with corona virus and all the quarantine thing would be not great


It means that we can get UID while on BVA... thank God, I will be extending my student visa soon because it will expire in Jan 2021


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> People got EOI rejection based on schedule 3 (FA201000499.pdf).


People also got EOI approvals on BVAs - both before and in this particular case, there’s no hard and fast ‘rule’ about this, especially not in schedule 3 (which, if one reads it, leaves plenty of discretion to the GTOs)



marlok said:


> To clarify, I sent the EOI in June, at that time I had a valid Student visa that was valid until 28 October. Before the student visa expired I applied for another student visa. At the moment I am waiting on a bridging visa A to get my new student visa. So 10 days ago I got in to a bridging visa, but I remember some time before I was told that after your visa expires you have 28 day to apply for another one. But this can be a misunderstanding from my part.


You already used up your 28 days ‘to apply for another one’, the clock doesn’t reset just because one decided to change their mind and apply for a different visa. 



p.scott930 said:


> Agtech has half of the applications of data science/medtech/engineering
> 
> I guess it is a volume issue.


Salient observation 👍🏻



marlok said:


> The reason for this question is that at moment the the estimate time to get the student visa is 6-9 months. So I’ll have to wait for that time before applying. Or just applying for the offshore and then have to leave the country, that with corona virus and all the quarantine thing would be not great


Having the 15k quota fully expire in 6-9 months wouldn’t be that great either aye 🤔⁉ A UID doesn’t guarantee a visa grant. 

This is a complete no-brainer situation really - ask any MARA agent if for whatever reason you need further validation and prefer to continue wasting time on this rather then prepping & filing a 124 visa. 



Manal2015 said:


> It means that we can get UID while on BVA...


One somewhat unique case does not a policy change make - I don’t think most others will get as lucky 🍀


----------



## Manal2015

kundikoi said:


> One somewhat unique case does not a policy change make - I don’t think most others will get as lucky 🍀


My student visa expires on 21 Jan 2021.. if I apply for extension now, would my BVA come in effect after 21 Jan? If yes, I can expect UID until 21 Jan 2021 right?


----------



## marlok

Thank you for your answer!



kundikoi said:


> You already used up your 28 days ‘to apply for another one’, the clock doesn’t reset just because one decided to change their mind and apply for a different visa.


I haven't use the 28 days, and I am not expecting them to reset, I still have around 20 more days, that would be enough time to start an application. But I guess from your answer, because I have one application already going, that means I am not in the "special" time anymore.



kundikoi said:


> This is a complete no-brainer situation really - ask any MARA agent if for whatever reason you need further validation and prefer to continue wasting time on this rather then prepping & filing a 124 visa.


The problem is that it really is not clear how much time they will take to grant the Student visa, I have submitted all documents including the health checks, so that should not take long when an officer check it. What happened if that happens soon? My last student visa application took less than 5 days.

Of course, I am preparing the application. Visas 124 and 858 require me to get the same documents. But I just can't leave Australia whenever I want. Going to my home country would require special permission, and quarantined there for 2 weeks, and 2 weeks more when coming back. Going to other countries like new Zeland will require a visa application ( I won't get it approved while having a BVA here). So I guess the only option is to wait and risk as much as I can to get the student visa approved then apply to an 858 or apply for the 124 ASAP and go out of Australia in a distant future ( that could take more than the 6-9 months).

I understand that if I get the 124 while I am in Australia, I will get contacted by immigration telling me I need to leave to get the visa. If that is true, how long will they wait? is that a visa granted already? or is not granted until I arrive?.

Thank you, everyone, for sharing your experiences!


----------



## kundikoi

Manal2015 said:


> My student visa expires on 21 Jan 2021.. if I apply for extension now, would my BVA come in effect after 21 Jan? If yes, I can expect UID until 21 Jan 2021 right?


Yes - until 21/01/21 (even though you’ll get a BVA the moment you apply for an extension) and likely up to a week thereafter 🤷🏻‍♂️. 
One slight misconception about not getting UIDs on BVAs is that one needs to have a valid substantive visa (like the student or work one) while on BVA (eg until 21/01 in the example above) to be eligible for UIDs. Once the substantive visa expires and it’s only BVA legally extending the stay, that’s when the legal limbo really starts. 



marlok said:


> I understand that if I get the 124 while I am in Australia, I will get contacted by immigration telling me I need to leave to get the visa. If that is true, how long will they wait? is that a visa granted already? or is not granted until I arrive?.


There’s no limit on the waiting time - theoretically as long as the FY quota isn’t fully filled, you should be ok. A pre-grant notification is _not_ a visa grant though - and won’t be granted until you _leave_ (not “arrive”).


----------



## marlok

kundikoi said:


> There’s no limit on the waiting time - theoretically as long as the FY quota isn’t fully filled, you should be ok. A pre-grant notification is _not_ a visa grant though - and won’t be granted until you _leave_ (not “arrive”).


So insightful! Thank you!! really appreciate your comments!


----------



## AlexandraS123

kundikoi said:


> Yes - until 21/01/21 (even though you’ll get a BVA the moment you apply for an extension) and likely up to a week thereafter 🤷🏻‍♂️.
> One slight misconception about not getting UIDs on BVAs is that one needs to have a valid substantive visa (like the student or work one) while on BVA (eg until 21/01 in the example above) to be eligible for UIDs. Once the substantive visa expires and it’s only BVA legally extending the stay, that’s when the legal limbo really starts. [/I]
> 
> You are still eligible to receive a UID regardless of whether you hold a substantive visa or not. It’s the application that becomes the problem once you are on bridging as you have to either wait for the other visa decision to be finalised or go offshore to apply for 124


----------



## AlexandraS123

marlok said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't use the 28 days, and I am not expecting them to reset, I still have around 20 more days, that would be enough time to start an application. But I guess from your answer, because I have one application already going, that means I am not in the "special" time anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it really is not clear how much time they will take to grant the Student visa, I have submitted all documents including the health checks, so that should not take long when an officer check it. What happened if that happens soon? My last student visa application took less than 5 days.
> 
> Of course, I am preparing the application. Visas 124 and 858 require me to get the same documents. But I just can't leave Australia whenever I want. Going to my home country would require special permission, and quarantined there for 2 weeks, and 2 weeks more when coming back. Going to other countries like new Zeland will require a visa application ( I won't get it approved while having a BVA here). So I guess the only option is to wait and risk as much as I can to get the student visa approved then apply to an 858 or apply for the 124 ASAP and go out of Australia in a distant future ( that could take more than the 6-9 months).
> 
> I understand that if I get the 124 while I am in Australia, I will get contacted by immigration telling me I need to leave to get the visa. If that is true, how long will they wait? is that a visa granted already? or is not granted until I arrive?.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for sharing your experiences!


Food for thought for you. You are saying you are applying for a student visa, in which you have to prove you are a genuine temporary entrant and intend to leave the country once your course is completed. But at the same time you also have an active EOI for permanent residency, which clearly shows your intention to do the exact opposite of what you said you will do when you applied for the student visa. I personally would abstain from making the EOI for permanent residency of any kind while my student visa is in processing to avoid the conflict of intention.


----------



## kundikoi

AlexandraS123 said:


> You are still eligible to receive a UID regardless of whether you hold a substantive visa or not. It’s the application that becomes the problem once you are on bridging as you have to either wait for the other visa decision to be finalised or go offshore to apply for 124


Nope, not eligible since a while ago - as the original post demonstrates and the whole schedule 3 discussion is all about. 



gtisp2020 said:


> Today (exactly 8 weeks after EOI submission) I received an e-mail from the GTI team mentioning that the information I provided does not meet the Global Talent eligibility. In the main body, the stated all the eligibility criteria for the GTI. The first eligibility criteria that they mentioned is "To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application". If you are awaiting the outcome of another substantive visa application, you can consider submitting another Expression of Interest as soon as your other visa application has been granted.
> 
> Currently I am on bridging visa (I was on student visa when I submitted the EOI). I not sure whether this was the main reason for rejecting my EOI or my profile does comply with GTI.
> 
> Not sure what to to do. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, Recent PhD (2020) from Monash University, now Post-doc (does not meet the salary criteria), 15+ publications, >450 citations, >10 years in academia (teaching in home country+PhD in Australia)


----------



## marlok

AlexandraS123 said:


> Food for thought for you. You are saying you are applying for a student visa, in which you have to prove you are a genuine temporary entrant and intend to leave the country once your course is completed. But at the same time you also have an active EOI for permanent residency, which clearly shows your intention to do the exact opposite of what you said you will do when you applied for the student visa. I personally would abstain from making the EOI for permanent residency of any kind while my student visa is in processing to avoid the conflict of intention.


It is indeed something to think about, however, for the student visa you don’t really need to say you want to return after your studies. Australia want good student to stay and that is why they have grádate visas.

“All applicants for a Student visa must show they are coming to Australia temporarily to gain a quality education. The Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) requirement is not intended to exclude students who, after studying in Australia, develop skills Australia needs and who then go on to apply for permanent residence.”


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone, I have recieved my pregrant on 15th Oct and CO asked me to leave the country. I sent CO my itinerary and left Aus yesterday and reached my destination today, but I haven't received my grant yet. I have seem people usually getting it within few hours. My question is is it because of weekend and I should expect the grant on Monday or this can be due to delays? 

I am getting tensed now.


----------



## small munene

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, I have recieved my pregrant on 15th Oct and CO asked me to leave the country. I sent CO my itinerary and left Aus yesterday and reached my destination today, but I haven't received my grant yet. I have seem people usually getting it within few hours. My question is is it because of weekend and I should expect the grant on Monday or this can be due to delays?
> 
> I am getting tensed now.


Send email to CO that you are offshore (attach proof, like border stamps or boarding passes). BTW the COs always ask for atleast 3 working days once you have left, so as to update your case. (According to email my CO sent me).

Also, its a weekend. Monday expect the grant email.

BTW goodluck coming back, thats another hustle. And qurantine is salt in wound😭😭😭.

Finally, congratulations


----------



## AlexandraS123

kundikoi said:


> Nope, not eligible since a while ago - as the original post demonstrates and the whole schedule 3 discussion is all about.


Can you point out to an official source where it says that being on a bridging visa precludes one from being eligible to be invited please?


----------



## kundikoi

AlexandraS123 said:


> Can you point out to an official source where it says that being on a bridging visa precludes one from being eligible to be invited please?


@gtisp mate already posted a GTO interview and a FOI result earlier (that’s what the whole ‘schedule 3’ discussion is all about) - as ‘official’ as it gets from the dept. 



gtisp2020 said:


> This happened during the initial period of GTI. This is impossible now.
> 
> Applicants on a Bridging Visa A (BVA) are affected by Schedule 3 of the migration regulations and therefore, *cannot be invited to apply under the GTI pathway* as they would be refused the Distinguished Talent visa when they lodge their visa application. Applicants on a BVA should wait until such time as they are granted an appropriate substantive visa to put in an EOI under the GTI visa pathway. Link: Global Talent Independent Program: Interview with a Global Talent Officer (Nedra Kelaart) | Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers





gtisp2020 said:


> People got EOI rejection based on schedule 3 (FA201000499.pdf).


----------



## p.scott930

Breakdown of number of visas granted under the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program by top 10 nationalities in 2019 - 2020 financial year.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000865-document-released.PDF


----------



## NB

p.scott930 said:


> Breakdown of number of visas granted under the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program by top 10 nationalities in 2019 - 2020 financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000865-document-released.PDF


Bangladesh and Iran stand out from the crowd surprisingly
Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123

kundikoi said:


> @gtisp mate already posted a GTO interview and a FOI result earlier (that’s what the whole ‘schedule 3’ discussion is all about) - as ‘official’ as it gets from the dept.


I read the interview and it seems to be the only instance of this mentioned online. Yet again, an interview on an immigration agents website is not an official source and no one can speak for the accuracy of what is said in there. Regarding schedule 3 - I read it, and this is for unlawful immigrants, which BVA is not part of. So is there any official source, like the immigration department website, official policy docs etc or is it all just up to an individual GTO agents discretion? There doesn’t seem to be any official provision in writing banning the issuance of an invitation to someone on BVA, unless there is and I simply can’t find it.


----------



## Hope333

p.scott930 said:


> Breakdown of number of visas granted under the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program by top 10 nationalities in 2019 - 2020 financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000865-document-released.PDF


Nice, hope we will get the spreadsheet till 30/10 soon. Curious about the jump applications.


----------



## MrNe

AlexandraS123 said:


> I read the interview and it seems to be the only instance of this mentioned online. Yet again, an interview on an immigration agents website is not an official source and no one can speak for the accuracy of what is said in there. Regarding schedule 3 - I read it, and this is for unlawful immigrants, which BVA is not part of. So is there any official source, like the immigration department website, official policy docs etc or is it all just up to an individual GTO agents discretion? There doesn’t seem to be any official provision in writing banning the issuance of an invitation to someone on BVA, unless there is and I simply can’t find it.


I assume that u r holding the BVA...All I have to say is that four of my colleagues who held the BVA got rejection since August.

Good luck


----------



## kundikoi

AlexandraS123 said:


> I read the interview and it seems to be the only instance of this mentioned online. Yet again, an interview on an immigration agents website is not an official source and no one can speak for the accuracy of what is said in there. Regarding schedule 3 - I read it, and this is for unlawful immigrants, which BVA is not part of. So is there any official source, like the immigration department website, official policy docs etc or is it all just up to an individual GTO agents discretion? There doesn’t seem to be any official provision in writing banning the issuance of an invitation to someone on BVA, unless there is and I simply can’t find it.


Like @MrNe has posted, there’s plenty of evidence both on this thread and on the web, including primary evidence like FOIs - again, applicable to the subset of BVA holders whose substantive visas have expired. 

While it’s your absolute right to choose to ignore or disbelieve it, it’s not going to change the fact that having a valid substantive visa at the time of EOI is rather crucial to one’s chances of securing said EOI - and having a BVA without a substantive visa is akin to a lottery.


----------



## keviv.sg

Dear members,

For an offshore applicant, if he had stayed in Australia for the period of more than 12 months but 18 years before, a police clearance certificate from AFP is required?

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## kundikoi

keviv.sg said:


> Dear members,
> 
> For an offshore applicant, if he had stayed in Australia for the period of more than 12 months but 18 years before, a police clearance certificate from AFP is required?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks








Character requirements for visas


How to meet our character requirements.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## keviv.sg

Dear Members,

Tried searching the thread but could not find answer to my this query.

*Question*: For Travel History, if one has not travelled for more than 12 months from usual country of residence, but has extensive short term business travel history in past 10 years. What should be filled in the form in addition to attaching the history in a separate document? However, the country of residence is different than the home country, due to work visa.

This is what I found in the 'help' section while filling the form.

_"Applicants are required to provide police certificates for each country in which the applicant/s have lived for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.

Applicants with extensive travel histories (for example, individuals who have very regular short-term overseas travel for business purposes) should only provide the details of travel to particular countries where the 12 month or more cumulative threshold is likely to be met.

However these applicants *must* provide a *full list *of their entire travel history, including dates, to all countries in the last 10 years in a separate document attached to the application. Failing to do so will slow down visa processing times and reflect a failure to declare all relevant information to the Department.
If the applicant has resided temporarily in a country outside of their usual country of residence rather than just visiting that country for a short period, that information should be included in the 'Countries of residence' question and not recorded here as 'Travel history' as well."_

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Hello All,

I got email from gto asking me to provide more evidence as in attachment.

My question is : what does attested by senior manager means?



A confirmation email from senior manager approving my accomplishments is sufficient or do I have it get a certified hard copy from him, scan and send it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Guru

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> View attachment 98577
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I got email from gto asking me to provide more evidence as in attachment.
> 
> My question is : what does attested by senior manager means?
> 
> 
> 
> A confirmation email from senior manager approving my accomplishments is sufficient or do I have it get a certified hard copy from him, scan and send it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A letter head would be great. CO asked similar RFI from me but didn't ask to get it attested. It seems they are getting more stricter and stringent day by day.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Gadget Guru said:


> A letter head would be great. CO asked similar RFI from me but didn't ask to get it attested. It seems they are getting more stricter and stringent day by day.


Few letters from +1 and +2 (direct manager and his manager current and past ) would help.


Letter should demonstrate the the exceptional skills you have captured in the CV . 
If possible letter from any Australian clients how your project helped economic growth of Australia would be great( not sure you have any AU specific projects in CV)


----------



## Menap12

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got email from gto asking me to provide more evidence as in attachment.
> 
> My question is : what does attested by senior manager means?
> 
> 
> 
> A confirmation email from senior manager approving my accomplishments is sufficient or do I have it get a certified hard copy from him, scan and send it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s positive sign. Pl provide docs as requested and looks on trac. Something on letterhead as mentioned here would be great.
When did you apply for EOI?


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Thanks Everyone.Applied on Sep 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaWarrior

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got email from gto asking me to provide more evidence as in attachment.
> 
> My question is : what does attested by senior manager means?
> 
> 
> 
> A confirmation email from senior manager approving my accomplishments is sufficient or do I have it get a certified hard copy from him, scan and send it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, What was the exact date in sep you had submitted your EOI?
Thanks


----------



## raxataxa

Eerily quiet... last couple of weeks. Or is it just this forum? Any updates @Bayleaf ?


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everyone. The second week of November is moving on. Melbourne's restriction is easing. Everything is backing on track now. Beautiful days ahead. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> Eerily quiet... last couple of weeks. Or is it just this forum? Any updates @Bayleaf ?


It seems the end of November and early December would be releasing a bunch of invitations for June-October applicants. VERY close.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Sep 14th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keviv.sg

keviv.sg said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Tried searching the thread but could not find answer to my this query.
> 
> *Question*: For Travel History, if one has not travelled for more than 12 months from usual country of residence, but has extensive short term business travel history in past 10 years. What should be filled in the form in addition to attaching the history in a separate document? However, the country of residence is different than the home country, due to work visa.
> 
> This is what I found in the 'help' section while filling the form.
> 
> _"Applicants are required to provide police certificates for each country in which the applicant/s have lived for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> Applicants with extensive travel histories (for example, individuals who have very regular short-term overseas travel for business purposes) should only provide the details of travel to particular countries where the 12 month or more cumulative threshold is likely to be met.
> 
> However these applicants *must* provide a *full list *of their entire travel history, including dates, to all countries in the last 10 years in a separate document attached to the application. Failing to do so will slow down visa processing times and reflect a failure to declare all relevant information to the Department.
> If the applicant has resided temporarily in a country outside of their usual country of residence rather than just visiting that country for a short period, that information should be included in the 'Countries of residence' question and not recorded here as 'Travel history' as well."_
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.





kundikoi said:


> Character requirements for visas
> 
> 
> How to meet our character requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


Bumping this thread.


----------



## Menap12

Hope333 said:


> Good morning everyone. The second week of November is moving on. Melbourne's restriction is easing. Everything is backing on track now. Beautiful days ahead. Best wishes to all.


I like your positivity. Thanks and good luck to all


----------



## kundikoi

keviv.sg said:


> Bumping this thread.


ya gonna have to be more specific mate - sounds like you're just trying to dodge reporting there. The language and instructions are pretty self-explanatory. 
When in doubt, erring on the side of caution when it comes to these forms is the way to go.


----------



## keviv.sg

Thanks @kundikoi 

not at all. no intentions to dodge reporting.

Just a confusion mate, as I do not have any travel history which can be listed as 12 months or more in last ten year. By this logic, there is no entry I could fill-in under this section of the form, which seems a bit odd to me. At the same time, I have around 90-100 entries as short term business travels in last 10 years. I could attach this as separate attachment as the 'help' suggests. The confusion is having none filled-in this section of the form may seem a bit odd to CO, at the same time adding 100s of entry here will clutter the form.

I am sure someone else would have had the same situation as me.

many thanks again.


----------



## kundikoi

keviv.sg said:


> Just a confusion mate, as I do not have any travel history which can be listed as 12 months or more in last ten year. By this logic, there is no entry I could fill-in under this section of the form, which seems a bit odd to me.


that's absolutely fine - this section is used to determine which police certificates the applicant will be asked to provide. if you're confident that none of your business travels actually add up to 12 months+ in one country, then it's just one PCC (from the base location over the last 10 years) that you'll need to provide.



keviv.sg said:


> At the same time, I have around 90-100 entries as short term business travels in last 10 years. I could attach this as separate attachment as the 'help' suggests.


again - assuming that some of them don't add up to 12 months+, this is also fine - as this section's purpose is not PCC-related.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

More than 4 months waiting....


----------



## Manal2015

Amanda_GTI said:


> More than 4 months waiting....


Same here...


----------



## Rsaleh

Manal2015 said:


> Same here...


Same here


----------



## raxataxa

Hope333 said:


> It seems the end of November and early December would be releasing a bunch of invitations for June-October applicants. VERY close.


How are you sure about it? Or is it just your positivity?


----------



## rokaya

*Avg. Processing Time (5months)
Processing time for EOI Stage*

75% of applications: 4 months
90% of applications: 5 months
*Processing time for GTI Visa Stage*

75% of applications: 1 month
90% of applications: 2 months
[Source: Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa: A Helpful Step-By-Step Guide | Wisekangaroo]


----------



## raxataxa

rokaya said:


> *Avg. Processing Time (5months)
> Processing time for EOI Stage*
> 
> 75% of applications: 4 months
> 90% of applications: 5 months
> *Processing time for GTI Visa Stage*
> 
> 75% of applications: 1 month
> 90% of applications: 2 months
> [Source: Global Talent Independent (GTI) Visa: A Helpful Step-By-Step Guide | Wisekangaroo]
> View attachment 98581


Weirdly, by the 20th of this month- I'd have applied for 5 months.


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> How are you sure about it? Or is it just your positivity?


Base on history data. Highly likely. 😄


----------



## raxataxa

Hope333 said:


> Base on history data. Highly likely. 😄


Lol.. Or just your username: Hope. Lets Hope then.


----------



## Hope333

raxataxa said:


> Weirdly, by the 20th of this month- I'd have applied for 5 months.


This means you will get the outcome very very soon. Good luck.


----------



## rokaya

Hope333 said:


> This means you will get the outcome very, very soon. Good luck.


Yes, it seems like you @raxataxa will get a response soon.


----------



## raxataxa

rokaya said:


> Yes, it seems like you @raxataxa will get a response soon.


Haha.. very hypothetical. But let's be positive.


----------



## Menap12

raxataxa said:


> How are you sure about it? Or is it just your positivity?


That’s his positivity . But let’s hope for the best and sure you will get . before Christmas holidays they might move few.


----------



## rokaya

raxataxa said:


> Haha.. very hypothetical. But let's be positive.


In this situation of uncertainty, staying positive and sharing every possible information can help each other. This is what we all can do.


----------



## Vividab

Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.

EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
Request for further information: 3rd August, 
Submitted documents: 13th August,
Received UID: 13th August.
Applied for visa: 9th September. 
S56: 10th September. 
Submitted s56: 9th October. 
Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)

Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept. 

I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


----------



## rokaya

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.
> 
> EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
> Request for further information: 3rd August,
> Submitted documents: 13th August,
> Received UID: 13th August.
> Applied for visa: 9th September.
> S56: 10th September.
> Submitted s56: 9th October.
> Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
> left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)
> 
> Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept.
> 
> I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Hope333

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.
> 
> EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
> Request for further information: 3rd August,
> Submitted documents: 13th August,
> Received UID: 13th August.
> Applied for visa: 9th September.
> S56: 10th September.
> Submitted s56: 9th October.
> Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
> left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)
> 
> Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept.
> 
> I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


Congratulations! Nice update for the week start. Waiting for more good news tomorrow.


----------



## ImmiAU

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.
> 
> EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
> Request for further information: 3rd August,
> Submitted documents: 13th August,
> Received UID: 13th August.
> Applied for visa: 9th September.
> S56: 10th September.
> Submitted s56: 9th October.
> Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
> left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)
> 
> Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept.
> 
> I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


congratulations! and Celebrate the first anniversary of GTI program


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> Weirdly, by the 20th of this month- I'd have applied for 5 months.


Please note that the right interpretation of this is

Out of people who already got an invitation and visa grant, 90% of them got their invitations within 5 months.

If you don't get the invitation, the time doesn't apply to you and can not predict your EOI


----------



## Chuan

Hi Bros, I have lodged my Visa 858 Application today and got HAP IDs for me and my family members. 
Tried to book Appointments on Bupa but couldn’t find the available timeline. Can anyone help me:

how to find our available time and locations that I can book (as soon as possible)?
how to know which Bupa location is available first?
how to pay for the fee? I have booked online but no fee screen appeared as stated by Bupa.


----------



## small munene

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.
> 
> EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
> Request for further information: 3rd August,
> Submitted documents: 13th August,
> Received UID: 13th August.
> Applied for visa: 9th September.
> S56: 10th September.
> Submitted s56: 9th October.
> Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
> left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)
> 
> Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept.
> 
> I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


Told you so! Congratulations again


----------



## NB

Chuan said:


> Hi Bros, I have lodged my Visa 858 Application today and got HAP IDs for me and my family members.
> Tried to book Appointments on Bupa but couldn’t find the available timeline. Can anyone help me:
> 
> how to find our available time and locations that I can book (as soon as possible)?
> how to know which Bupa location is available first?
> how to pay for the fee? I have booked online but no fee screen appeared as stated by Bupa.


Which city are you trying ?

Cheers


----------



## MaYoda

gtisp2020 said:


> This happened during the initial period of GTI. This is impossible now.
> 
> Applicants on a Bridging Visa A (BVA) are affected by Schedule 3 of the migration regulations and therefore, *cannot be invited to apply under the GTI pathway* as they would be refused the Distinguished Talent visa when they lodge their visa application. Applicants on a BVA should wait until such time as they are granted an appropriate substantive visa to put in an EOI under the GTI visa pathway. Link: Global Talent Independent Program: Interview with a Global Talent Officer (Nedra Kelaart) | Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers


But she also said, let me quote "Eligibility requirements will be assessed at the time of EOI application rather than at the time of assessment." Marlok's bringing visa has started only after 28 Oct. They put the EOI application when they were still on student visa I suppose. So it's completely fine for them to receive an UIUD. I don't see any reason to doubt on CO. They didn't violate any fundamental immigration regulations. Peace.


----------



## uraiba

Hi, Are there any typical format for the recommendation/ reference letter for GTI? I have given a few presentations, how can I show in my EOI? can certificate will help in this?


----------



## Chuan

NB said:


> Which city are you trying ?
> 
> Cheers


I am in Melbourne


----------



## NB

Chuan said:


> I am in Melbourne


Forest hill may have an opening
Cheers


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Still no EOI updates?


----------



## Chuan

NB said:


> Forest hill may have an opening
> Cheers


Have tried to call them dozens of times but no one picked up. Do you have any other number besides the one ending ...1999?
They accept phone booking only


----------



## p.scott930

Amanda_GTI said:


> Still no EOI updates?


With the COVID slowing down, I thought the process should be quicker. But seems not. No idea why.


----------



## Hope333

uraiba said:


> Hi, Are there any typical format for the recommendation/ reference letter for GTI? I have given a few presentations, how can I show in my EOI? can certificate will help in this?


No format. But better to have letterhead, if not, still okay. Need some reputational people in your field to write the reference to endorse your application. Yes, Emails and certificate are both help. Good luck.


----------



## almp_89

No EOI uodate. Sent them an email in hope of receiving response. No luck. Submitted end of June.


----------



## Hope333

almp_89 said:


> No EOI uodate. Sent them an email in hope of receiving response. No luck. Submitted end of June.


Thanks for your update.


----------



## h2311

Hi guys,

Hope you are doing well!

My 124 visa has been granted.


EOI submitted: 22 Aug 2020
UID received: 01 Oct 2020
Visa lodged: 06 Oct 2020
s56 requested: 08 Oct 2020 (Health check and police CoC)
s56 replied: 12 Oct 2020
Visa granted: 07 Nov 2020 (Sat morning)
Profile: Advanced Manufacturing sector, got PhD in 2018, led high-value projects with big MNCs in current employment, salary not above 153k, recently published some journal and conference papers in Advanced Manufacturing topic, and 6 others from PhD time, got best presentation award in a conference, nominator is professor in UNSW.

All the best to you all!


----------



## Hope333

h2311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> My 124 visa has been granted.
> 
> 
> EOI submitted: 22 Aug 2020
> UID received: 01 Oct 2020
> Visa lodged: 06 Oct 2020
> s56 requested: 08 Oct 2020 (Health check and police CoC)
> s56 replied: 12 Oct
> Visa granted: 07 Nov (Sat morning)
> Profile: Advanced Manufacturing sector, got PhD in 2018, led high-value projects with big MNCs in current employment, salary not above 153k, recently published some journal and conference papers in Advanced Manufacturing topic, and 6 others from PhD time, got best presentation award in a conference, nominator is professor in UNSW.
> 
> All the best to you all!


Congratulations. Thanks for your update. Nice to hear about your successful application.


----------



## Menap12

h2311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> My 124 visa has been granted.
> 
> 
> EOI submitted: 22 Aug 2020
> UID received: 01 Oct 2020
> Visa lodged: 06 Oct 2020
> s56 requested: 08 Oct 2020 (Health check and police CoC)
> s56 replied: 12 Oct
> Visa granted: 07 Nov (Sat morning)
> Profile: Advanced Manufacturing sector, got PhD in 2018, led high-value projects with big MNCs in current employment, salary not above 153k, recently published some journal and conference papers in Advanced Manufacturing topic, and 6 others from PhD time, got best presentation award in a conference, nominator is professor in UNSW.
> 
> All the best to you all!


Congratulations. Some good news this week


----------



## Menap12

Is there a trick to forget about EOI and let it happen when it happen?


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> Is there a trick to forget about EOI and let it happen when it happen?


No need to forget. You will get the invite soon. Good luck.


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> Is there a trick to forget about EOI and let it happen when it happen?


Do pranayama and yoga 
Cheers


----------



## Menap12

Hope333 said:


> No need to forget. You will get the invite soon. Good luck.


Not just me it’s for all of us who are waiting with a hope esp long wait.
Good luck all


----------



## ImmiAU

uraiba said:


> Hi, Are there any typical format for the recommendation/ reference letter for GTI? I have given a few presentations, how can I show in my EOI? can certificate will help in this?


A resume is needed , and you had better write down why you are a distinguished talent, be ware that many applicant who got invitations are not world famous, just better than many other ordinary people.So just write down how well you have done and your archievements. All meterials like your paper, patent, name card, speech photo, orgnization structure,reference letter,all kinds of certifications can be provide as long as helping. The GTOfficer may check the information like a visa officer, eg. make a call of your office number, ask you to provide more detail informations. But they are always easy communicated. Just tell them how well you are then let them judge.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi Friends,
How do you reply to s56 query? Just reply to that email you received?


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Friends,
> How do you reply to s56 query? Just reply to that email you received?


YES
Attach the documents that were asked with the email and also upload a set in Immiaccount also
Cheers


----------



## h2311

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi Friends,
> How do you reply to s56 query? Just reply to that email you received?


Upload requested documents in ImmiAccount system, remember to press “I confirm...” button, otherwise they won’t process further.


----------



## FDM

Hi all,
Since I have not received the outcome for my EOI submitted in July, do you recommend me to apply for 858 visa without UiD?
Regards


----------



## p.scott930

FDM said:


> Hi all,
> Since I have not received the outcome for my EOI submitted in July, do you recommend me to apply for 858 visa without UiD?
> Regards


If you have seen the release summary from DHA, you will find 858 without UID is usually < 5 every month. This is for the "real" outstanding person


----------



## HBow

Hey team, thanks for making this thread, it’s super useful!
Atm I’m on page 50, but the suspense to finding out the answer to my question is killing me... For us offshore applicants, are there any entry requirements like with the 189 or 190 that we need to adhere to? I.e., if granted, do we need to land on Australian soil within x days, or anything like that?


----------



## FDM

p.scott930 said:


> If you have seen the release summary from DHA, you will find 858 without UID is usually < 5 every month. This is for the "real" outstanding person


Thanks. Could you please give me the link for the summary from DHA?


----------



## kundikoi

FDM said:


> Hi all,
> Since I have not received the outcome for my EOI submitted in July, do you recommend me to apply for 858 visa without UiD?
> Regards


sure - if you have a spare five grand just laying around and prefer to go in the 200-quota pool instead of the 15k one


----------



## raxataxa

NB said:


> Do pranayama and yoga
> Cheers


----------



## sfabbas1

Hi All, I need your suggestion regarding a specific matter. 

I applied for my EOI on October 06 (haven't received any response yet) but my circumstances have changed a bit after that. I am expecting a baby in 5 months. When i applied, i thought i will receive outcome soon (whether positive or negative). Our doctor has recommended us not to travel after 1 month. Even If I get a positive response after 1 month then I can not travel before June or July 2021. Then registering and making a new baby passport will be very time consuming (as I am living in a foreign country). In my view, there can be 2 options (if I get positive EOI), apply for 124 after I am done with baby registration and passport (risky as the current quota is valid until June 30 I guess), or ask them now to somehow let me know about my EOI soon. 

Is it wise to send an email and let them know about my specific situation?


----------



## kundikoi

sfabbas1 said:


> Is it wise to send an email and let them know about my specific situation?


it most definitely is *not*



sfabbas1 said:


> I applied for my EOI on October 06 (haven't received any response yet) but my circumstances have changed a bit after that. I am expecting a baby in 5 months. When i applied, i thought i will receive outcome soon (whether positive or negative). Our doctor has recommended us not to travel after 1 month.


so just to be clear - what exactly has changed since October 06? It's not like you were *not *expecting a baby just over a month ago, issit? Or did the medical advise about not travelling with <4 months suddenly change also 🤨?


----------



## inampudichaitanya1

Vividab said:


> Hello Everyone, finally received my 124 PR grant.
> 
> EOI submitted: 31st May 2020.
> Request for further information: 3rd August,
> Submitted documents: 13th August,
> Received UID: 13th August.
> Applied for visa: 9th September.
> S56: 10th September.
> Submitted s56: 9th October.
> Received Pre-grant: 15th October, told to leave the country.
> left Australia on 6th Nov, received grant early morning today( 2 days after due to weekends)
> 
> Profile: Recent masters graduate in Data science, 80+ wam. Working for Australia's top research organisation in Natural hazards dept.
> 
> I would really thanks this forum for their help and support. Thanks!!!


Hi ViVidab, congratulations on getting PR.
Can you please confirm, the email you received from case officer has term pre-grant of your visa or just it says it is time to make decision on your application and can you please leave the country?


----------



## sfabbas1

kundikoi said:


> it most definitely is *not*
> 
> 
> so just to be clear - what exactly has changed since October 06? It's not like you were *not *expecting a baby just over a month ago, issit? Or did the medical advise about not travelling with <4 months suddenly change also 🤨?


I think you didn't get my point. When i applied ( i thought i will get response within 2 weeks, i didn't know about the delay). And regarding medical advice ( i discussed with doctor and she said its okay to travel until end of November but not safe after that)


----------



## ImmiAU

sfabbas1 said:


> Hi All, I need your suggestion regarding a specific matter.
> 
> I applied for my EOI on October 06 (haven't received any response yet) but my circumstances have changed a bit after that. I am expecting a baby in 5 months. When i applied, i thought i will receive outcome soon (whether positive or negative). Our doctor has recommended us not to travel after 1 month. Even If I get a positive response after 1 month then I can not travel before June or July 2021. Then registering and making a new baby passport will be very time consuming (as I am living in a foreign country). In my view, there can be 2 options (if I get positive EOI), apply for 124 after I am done with baby registration and passport (risky as the current quota is valid until June 30 I guess), or ask them now to somehow let me know about my EOI soon.
> 
> Is it wise to send an email and let them know about my specific situation?


Some unprofessional information:
1. The best way is apply the visa for your family including the baby.
If you apply a visa for a baby after you got visa, there may be extra long waiting time and extra charge.
2.The proceed time of GTI may not as quick as you think. Many applicants have waited for several month.
3.After getting a UID you still have a lot of time to lodge your visa application.There is no expire time of GTI invitation,
If you like you many lodge the real visa application next year, under the risk of policy changing.
4.you many ask your GTO for suggestion after the UID invitation.
5.you should review the policy of registering passport for newbaby in your country. Some country and disticts stopped new passport registering because of the pandemic 
6.It seems that there is no "must not arrive after" time, or could apply an exemption, so when you get visa you have 5 years.(NOT certain, To be checked by others. )
7. if you get pr quick enough, born baby in Au is another choic, although settle down is not every easy.
Your family will eventually come together, gether more info to choose a easy way for you.


----------



## kundikoi

sfabbas1 said:


> I think you didn't get my point. When i applied ( i thought i will get response within 2 weeks, i didn't know about the delay). And regarding medical advice ( i discussed with doctor and she said its okay to travel until end of November but not safe after that)


I got your point alright - because you "thought you would get a response within 2 weeks", you are now asking us if we think the GTOs will let you jump the queue based on that original "thought". the answer remains *no*. 
EOI updates are generally warranted upon material changes in one's circumstances - and there isn't one in yours. 



inampudichaitanya1 said:


> Hi ViVidab, congratulations on getting PR.
> Can you please confirm, the email you received from case officer has term pre-grant of your visa or just it says it is time to make decision on your application and can you please leave the country?


I keep saying this to all onshore 124ers so they don't sustain the confusion: there is *no such thing *as a pre-grant. All of them get a *pre-grant notification*, which is neither a grant nor a pre-grant for any legal purposes.


----------



## sfabbas1

ImmiAU said:


> Some unprofessional information:
> 1. The best way is apply the visa for your family including the baby.
> If you apply a visa for a baby after you got visa, there may be extra long waiting time and extra charge.
> 2.The proceed time of GTI may not as quick as you think. Many applicants have waited for several month.
> 3.After getting a UID you still have a lot of time to lodge your visa application.There is no expire time of GTI invitation,
> If you like you many lodge the real visa application next year, under the risk of policy changing.
> 4.you many ask your GTO for suggestion after the UID invitation.
> 5.you should review the policy of registering passport for newbaby in your country. Some country and disticts stopped new passport registering because of the pandemic
> 6.It seems that there is no "must not arrive after" time, or could apply an exemption, so when you get visa you have 5 years.
> 7. if you get pr quick enough, born baby in Au is another choic, although settle down is not every easy.
> Your family will eventually come together, gether more info to choose a easy way for you.



Thank you for your detailed answer


----------



## ImmiAU

sfabbas1 said:


> Thank you for your detailed answer


About the time of "must not arrive after" needed to be checked by others.
If you born your baby in Au with PR, he/she will automatic get a Aus Citizenship, different with the parents.
If borned in Korea, he will get a Korean nationality with a Aus PR.
There are some difference.


----------



## Finsami

I’ve been following this discussion since I submitted my EOI last month. I’m unclear on a couple of things.

Is there a way to jump the queue in the EOI stage of GTI process?
-> Will things like conditional well above FWHIT offer help?
-> Will the GTO’s take into consideration expiry of the current substantive visa to process the EOI before that?

How long people in cyber security have waited for their outcome?

Has anyone here received a quick invitation after sending further information to GTO email?


----------



## small munene

HBow said:


> Hey team, thanks for making this thread, it’s super useful!
> Atm I’m on page 50, but the suspense to finding out the answer to my question is killing me... For us offshore applicants, are there any entry requirements like with the 189 or 190 that we need to adhere to? I.e., if granted, do we need to land on Australian soil within x days, or anything like that?


Yes .... Must arrive date is given. Since pandemic must arrive date has been 1 yr after visa grant for subclass 124s


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Someone I know who works in the Fintech industry submitted an EOI 2 weeks ago and received their UID today. They are not on this forum, just thought I’d share this information here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope333

completenonsensewhat said:


> Someone I know who works in the Fintech industry submitted an EOI 2 weeks ago and received their UID today. They are not on this forum, just thought I’d share this information here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. Very glad to hear this update.


----------



## waiting9

completenonsensewhat said:


> Someone I know who works in the Fintech industry submitted an EOI 2 weeks ago and received their UID today. They are not on this forum, just thought I’d share this information here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, does his salary meets the threshold? any further details of his profile.


----------



## HBow

small munene said:


> Yes .... Must arrive date is given. Since pandemic must arrive date has been 1 yr after visa grant for subclass 124s


Many thanks for confirming.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

waiting9 said:


> Thanks for sharing, does his salary meets the threshold? any further details of his profile.


Yeah salary above the threshold, unique profile, works in Fintech in a non technical role. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waiting9

completenonsensewhat said:


> Yeah salary above the threshold, unique profile, works in Fintech in a non technical role.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, only high salary takes you to quick UID, thats the key.


----------



## kundikoi

Finsami said:


> I’ve been following this discussion since I submitted my EOI last month. I’m unclear on a couple of things.
> 
> Is there a way to jump the queue in the EOI stage of GTI process?


Yes - by meeting and ideally exceeding all of the program's stated eligibility requirements



Finsami said:


> -> Will things like conditional well above FWHIT offer help?


nothing "_conditional_" will help - as it's evidentiary value is pretty much nil



Finsami said:


> -> Will the GTO’s take into consideration expiry of the current substantive visa to process the EOI before that?


only insofar as not bothering to look at the rest of the application when the substantive visa is already expired



Finsami said:


> How long people in cyber security have waited for their outcome?


if you've been following since last month, you should already have a pretty decent idea




Finsami said:


> Has anyone here received a quick invitation after sending further information to GTO email?


not that we've seen here - if you mean sending unsolicited "further information". If it's with regards to the response to RFIs, then yes.


----------



## Starcool83

waiting9 said:


> Thanks, only high salary takes you to quick UID, thats the key.


I doubt if the salary is the only important factor, as i have salary way beyond the minimum salary required and that too in an Asian country where the salary is not generally high. I think the field also matters. Here I see fintech as a field and phd as education is also given the equal importance.


----------



## p.scott930

Starcool83 said:


> I doubt if the salary is the only important factor, as i have salary way beyond the minimum salary required and that too in an Asian country where the salary is not generally high. I think the field also matters. Here I see fintech as a field and phd as education is also given the equal importance.


Although the program didn't indicate off-shore and on-shore belong to the same pool, I believe they treat them differently.


----------



## darkknight2099

I feel that anyone doing PhD form the G8 with few published papers can secure this visa easily.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Finsami

kundikoi said:


> Yes - by meeting and ideally exceeding all of the program's stated eligibility requirements
> nothing "_conditional_" will help - as it's evidentiary value is pretty much nil
> 
> - > What I mean by this is a job offer / employment contract and the conditional comes from working rights in Australia
> 
> if you've been following since last month, you should already have a pretty decent idea
> 
> -> Frankly, I haven’t seen that many cyber security people but I do understand that as we represent so small part of all applicants
> 
> not that we've seen here - if you mean sending unsolicited "further information". If it's with regards to the response to RFIs, then yes.
> 
> -> No I mean actual information like the offer letter, recommendation letter, links to news articles after the EOI submission and the filled nomination form.


----------



## kundikoi

Finsami said:


> - > What I mean by this is a job offer / employment contract and the conditional comes from working rights in Australia


I’d love to see a ‘conditional far-above FWHIT’ job offer that depends on the working rights in AUS. Not only would that be illegal, but is simply an oxymoron all-around mate - don’t even go there 🤦🏻‍♂️



Finsami said:


> -> No I mean actual information like the offer letter, recommendation letter, links to news articles after the EOI submission and the filled nomination form.


Like I said earlier, none of this unsolicited info has resulted in any acceleration of EOI reviews so far, let alone quick invites


----------



## Finsami

kundikoi said:


> I’d love to see a ‘conditional far-above FWHIT’ job offer that depends on the working rights in AUS. Not only would that be illegal, but is simply an oxymoron all-around mate - don’t even go there 🤦🏻‍♂️


Isn’t that the case with every off-shore applicant and their job offers in Australia? They cannot accept the offer without a visa or work rights? Same applies with on-shore applicants currently on an employer-sponsored visa for another employer.

What makes that illegal, mate?


----------



## apundhir

Guys, I have to submit my s56 requests. 1. PCC which I have uploaded.
2. Medical which I did. Now in application it is showing medical examination in progress. I think medical results are not yet received .

Should I click on documents submitted for assessment or wait for Medical results to update then click on Documents submitted..


----------



## small munene

apundhir said:


> Guys, I have to submit my s56 requests. 1. PCC which I have uploaded.
> 2. Medical which I did. Now in application it is showing medical examination in progress. I think medical results are not yet received .
> 
> Should I click on documents submitted for assessment or wait for Medical results to update then click on Documents submitted..


Click.... to submit. 
Medicals are submitted by clinic not you


----------



## apundhir

small munene said:


> Click.... to submit.
> Medicals are submitted by clinic not you


Thanks


----------



## p.scott930

darkknight2099 said:


> I feel that anyone doing PhD form the G8 with few published papers can secure this visa easily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Here, doing PhD form the G8 with few published papers (two first-author in Q1 journal), but wait more than 5 months


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,
Good day,

Quick question please,

I have submitted my EOI since 15th August 2020 and till now I did not receive anything. Any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status?.

My profile...
Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I have submitted my thesis since (10/09/2020).
My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
Totally, I have eight papers (5 journals and 3 conferences (Citations 33)), this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
2 journals (Q1) under preparation.
Reviewer for two journals (Q1 and Q2).
I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference.

In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.

Your help and advice are highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## AlexandraS123

Finsami said:


> Isn’t that the case with every off-shore applicant and their job offers in Australia? They cannot accept the offer without a visa or work rights? Same applies with on-shore applicants currently on an employer-sponsored visa for another employer.
> 
> What makes that illegal, mate?


I don’t see anything illegal there however it doesn’t make sense for an offer letter to be conditional to anything. Employment contract could be but an offer letter shouldn’t be, it doesn’t make sense. It just simply doesn’t legally bind the company to much really...since if you don’t have the working rights they can’t employ you anyway and it’s not like you would sue. What does look odd is that someone would hold a $160k+ job for an indefinite amount of time waiting for you to get PR when in theory they could have you here on 482 within 78 days if they wanted you that badly...Just speaking common sense


----------



## Mkpanna

Hi, Did anyone get any EOI(GTI) response yet(positive or negative)? I submitted in July, but no response.


----------



## kundikoi

Finsami said:


> Isn’t that the case with every off-shore applicant and their job offers in Australia? They cannot accept the offer without a visa or work rights? Same applies with on-shore applicants currently on an employer-sponsored visa for another employer.
> 
> What makes that illegal, mate?





AlexandraS123 said:


> I don’t see anything illegal there however it doesn’t make sense for an offer letter to be conditional to anything. Employment contract could be but an offer letter shouldn’t be, it doesn’t make sense. It just simply doesn’t legally bind the company to much really...since if you don’t have the working rights they can’t employ you anyway and it’s not like you would sue. What does look odd is that someone would hold a $160k+ job for an indefinite amount of time waiting for you to get PR when in theory they could have you here on 482 within 78 days if they wanted you that badly...Just speaking common sense


already pretty well-summarised and answered by @AlexandraS123 above with regards to how little sense this whole sham would make in any GTO's eyes.

re: illegality, putting any visa procurement conditions on the prospective *worker *(as opposed to the employer) would violate the non-discrimination statutes of the Fair Work Act of 2009.



SamIQ86 said:


> I have submitted my EOI since 15th August 2020 and till now I did not receive anything. Any idea what should I do?


relax & be patient


SamIQ86 said:


> can I contact them and ask about my EOI status?


you sure can - but I wouldn't hold my breathe for a satisfactory response.
in either case, it wouldn't hurt letting them know that you have submitted your thesis since EOI and providing proof of the same.



Mkpanna said:


> Hi, Did anyone get any EOI(GTI) response yet(positive or negative)? I submitted in July, but no response.


yep - 90% of all applicants already did, please familiarise yourself with the whole thread.


----------



## Mkpanna

kundikoi said:


> already pretty well-summarised and answered by @AlexandraS123 above with regards to how little sense this whole sham would make in any GTO's eyes.
> 
> re: illegality, putting any visa procurement conditions on the prospective *worker *(as opposed to the employer) would violate the non-discrimination statutes of the Fair Work Act of 2009.
> 
> 
> relax & be patient
> 
> you sure can - but I wouldn't hold my breathe for a satisfactory response.
> in either case, it wouldn't hurt letting them know that you have submitted your thesis since EOI and providing proof of the same.
> 
> 
> yep - 90% of all applicants already did, please familiarise yourself with the whole thread.


I have submitted EOI(GTI) in July on the sector "Space and Advanced Manufacturing" under Masters's cohort. However, I did not get any reply, I mailed them informing that my third year of Master's Graduation will finish on next February, still no reply!!!


----------



## raxataxa

kundikoi said:


> already pretty well-summarised and answered by @AlexandraS123 above with regards to how little sense this whole sham would make in any GTO's eyes.
> 
> re: illegality, putting any visa procurement conditions on the prospective *worker *(as opposed to the employer) would violate the non-discrimination statutes of the Fair Work Act of 2009.
> 
> 
> relax & be patient
> 
> you sure can - but I wouldn't hold my breathe for a satisfactory response.
> in either case, it wouldn't hurt letting them know that you have submitted your thesis since EOI and providing proof of the same.
> 
> 
> yep - 90% of all applicants already did, please familiarise yourself with the whole thread.


90% of applicants have not received UID/rejection.


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> 90% of applicants have not received UID/rejection.


Yea that’s a fair correction - apologies. I meant to say that 90% of applicants hear back within 4 months per that FOI request posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jason858

kundikoi said:


> Yea that’s a fair correction - apologies. I meant to say that 90% of applicants hear back within 4 months per that FOI request posted a few weeks ago.


I have been waiting for 5 months. So I am one of the 10%. Sad


----------



## Jiang1

Today makes exactly 5 months since I submitted my EOI.


----------



## Jason858

Jiang1 said:


> Today makes exactly 5 months since I submitted my EOI.


The day before yesterday is my 5 months day.


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everyone.


Jason858 said:


> The day before yesterday is my 5 months day.


Thanks for your update. It is really a long waiting for everybody here.


----------



## Jerry858

Jiang1 said:


> Today makes exactly 5 months since I submitted my EOI.


Similar! 4 months already and no response. Anxiously waiting.


----------



## Menap12

Hello All Are there any onshore applicants who have a job with salary beyond threshold and no response since July?


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> Hello All Are there any onshore applicants who have a job with salary beyond threshold and no response since July?


Nope, not on this thread mate. 

Why do you ask though?


----------



## rokaya

Mkpanna said:


> Hi, Did anyone get any EOI(GTI) response yet(positive or negative)? I submitted in July, but no response.


Same here applied in July, no response yet.


----------



## mptharoon30

Menap12 said:


> Hello All Are there any onshore applicants who have a job with salary beyond threshold and no response since July?


Hi Menap12,
I submitted in July (first week). My salary met the 2020 Fairworks high income threshold, but not the 2021 standard. I didn't realise since it was less than a week since the number changed and I already prepared all my documents.
No tangible response from GTO yet - even after 2 emails. Same old responses (delay due to covid)..


----------



## jet_set_go

apundhir said:


> Guys, I have to submit my s56 requests. 1. PCC which I have uploaded.
> 2. Medical which I did. Now in application it is showing medical examination in progress. I think medical results are not yet received .
> 
> Should I click on documents submitted for assessment or wait for Medical results to update then click on Documents submitted..


Yes, please submit the documents. Medical assessment could take 2-3 weeks to get cleared. In the interim, GTO can look at your other documents and revert for any additional information, if required.


----------



## kundikoi

mptharoon30 said:


> Hi Menap12,
> I submitted in July (first week). My salary met the 2020 Fairworks high income threshold, but not the 2021 standard.


Just to be clear - FWHIT gets indexed on July 1 each year, so if you applied in “July first week”, you simply didn’t meet the threshold.


----------



## shankvijay

Hi All. I am applying for ICT based GTP Visa - I am a Co.Founder of Billion $ Valuation startup and we are expanding our organization in ANZ - Globally 3500+ Employees with Majority in India - 3000 Employees in India , USA - 250+ , EU - 100+ and ANZ - 20+. "Freshworks". Doing this via Fragomen. Not sure How the process goes. Just today sent the EOI with Fees for the same


----------



## kundikoi

shankvijay said:


> Hi All. I am applying for ICT based GTP Visa - I am a Co.Founder of Billion $ Valuation startup and we are expanding our organization in ANZ - Globally 3500+ Employees with Majority in India - 3000 Employees in India , USA - 250+ , EU - 100+ and ANZ - 20+. "Freshworks". Doing this via Fragomen. Not sure How the process goes. Just today sent the EOI with Fees for the same


G’luck - should be pretty smooth sailing. Out of curiosity though, what are the EOI fees like with Fragomen these days (ballpark is fine)?


----------



## shankvijay

kundikoi said:


> G’luck - should be pretty smooth sailing. Out of curiosity though, what are the EOI fees like with Fragomen these days (ballpark is fine)?


Around 6K - Fees + GST - Total for family expected around 10K AUD


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Hello All Are there any onshore applicants who have a job with salary beyond threshold and no response since July?


Me but not since July. Since october


----------



## avk_avk

Hi Expats - I follow this forum for updates just for GTI.Here is my timeline.
I submitted my EOI in first week of September and got my UID on first week of November exactly in 60 days.
I was not asked any questions or additional information for issuing UID. I submitted additional information thrice which I thought was relevant after submission of EOI.
On a Friday morning , I was fortunate to get UID.
My Profile is Energy Sector. Salary Close to 250k, Onshore,
Have company as nominator.
I submitted for 858 visa today. Will the case officer contact as soon as the applications is received ? If yes in how many days will he issue s56?
I got the HAP id's instantly for a health check.
After health check,how long it will take to get visa.
I was frustrated too. So don't lose hope guys.There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Hope333

avk_avk said:


> Hi Expats - I follow this forum for updates just for GTI.Here is my timeline.
> I submitted my EOI in first week of September and got my UID on first week of November exactly in 60 days.
> I was not asked any questions or additional information for issuing UID. I submitted additional information thrice which I thought was relevant after submission of EOI.
> On a Friday morning , I was fortunate to get UID.
> My Profile is Energy Sector. Salary Close to 250k, Onshore,
> Have company as nominator.
> I submitted for 858 visa today. Will the case officer contact as soon as the applications is received ? If yes in how many days will he issue s56?
> I got the HAP id's instantly for a health check.
> After health check,how long it will take to get visa.
> I was frustrated too. So don't lose hope guys.There is light at the end of the tunnel


Congratulations. You have such a high salary. It is not surprising that you receive UID so quickly.


----------



## Menap12

Dear All 
Good Morning. I received my Unique identifier yesterday afternoon
My timelines are as below
EOI submitted-20th Oct
UID received -12th Nov
My profile is as below:-
Onshore Fintech
Working in one of the Big 4 banks. Salary above threshold 
I have no publications but have led financial crime compliance programs in some of the international banks 

I also heard from my migration agent that they have started receiving UID for old cases as well now. So Many of us will have good news in the coming days.
Good luck to all and thanks for all the positivity here


----------



## kundikoi

avk_avk said:


> Hi Expats - I follow this forum for updates just for GTI.Here is my timeline.
> I submitted my EOI in first week of September and got my UID on first week of November exactly in 60 days.


Of course it’s just one case, but I gotta say that it indirectly indicates either volumes going up or scrutiny tightened even further - as this is the 1st time I’m seeing the dept take this long for a non-RFI case that seemingly ticks all the boxes. Standard turnaround time on these has been pretty stable at 2-3 weeks even through covid.



avk_avk said:


> Will the case officer contact as soon as the applications is received ? If yes in how many days will he issue s56?


No, it varies



avk_avk said:


> After health check,how long it will take to get visa.


It varies


----------



## rokaya

Onshore Ph.D. final six months for thesis submission applied in June or July any response so far?


----------



## Jason858

rokaya said:


> Onshore Ph.D. final six months for thesis submission applied in June or July any response so far?


5 Months already. Nothing. Two updates to the department already.


----------



## raxataxa

Something is going on with the invitation thing. They issued just 30 invitations under 189 subclass in October, which is like nothing for that subclass. Looks like early Christmas holiday for COs- just joking.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Dear All
> Good Morning. I received my Unique identifier yesterday afternoon
> My timelines are as below
> EOI submitted-20th Oct
> UID received -12th Nov
> My profile is as below:-
> Onshore Fintech
> Working in one of the Big 4 banks. Salary above threshold
> I have no publications but have led financial crime compliance programs in some of the international banks
> 
> I also heard from my migration agent that they have started receiving UID for old cases as well now. So Many of us will have good news in the coming days.
> Good luck to all and thanks for all the positivity here


Did you use Sirus migration by any chance?


----------



## tahahmady

Guys.
I am submitting my application. at the end the system ask me to pay 4,110 $. I think it was free!!! what is that???


----------



## AlexandraS123

tahahmady said:


> Guys.
> I am submitting my application. at the end the system ask me to pay 4,110 $. I think it was free!!! what is that???


Free visa application? 😝 nah not in Australia mate.


----------



## small munene

tahahmady said:


> Guys.
> I am submitting my application. at the end the system ask me to pay 4,110 $. I think it was free!!! what is that???


You have to pay for visa, mate


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> Did you use Sirus migration by any chance?


That was a right guess .. curious how and why though


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> That was a right guess .. curious how and why though


I follow them on Facebook, and they posted your invite letter yesterday mentioning you are onshore and fin tech.
Did they put your entire EOI application together for you? Are you going to do the visa application through them too or by yourself now that the hard work is done?


----------



## tahahmady

I think I had a mistake, I filled "ImmiAccount" , however, I think I should first fill "Global Talent contact form". right?


----------



## AlexandraS123

tahahmady said:


> I think I had a mistake, I filled "ImmiAccount" , however, I think I should first fill "Global Talent contact form". right?


If you want to apply without the identifier then no need for gti EOI. If you want the identifier then yes need to submit the EOI first through the GTI form.


----------



## tahahmady

AlexandraS123 said:


> If you want to apply without the identifier then no need for gti EOI. If you want the identifier then yes need to submit the EOI first through the GTI form.


what is identifier? can you explain for me a little? which way is better?


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> Dear All
> Good Morning. I received my Unique identifier yesterday afternoon
> My timelines are as below
> EOI submitted-20th Oct
> UID received -12th Nov
> My profile is as below:-
> Onshore Fintech
> Working in one of the Big 4 banks. Salary above threshold
> I have no publications but have led financial crime compliance programs in some of the international banks
> 
> I also heard from my migration agent that they have started receiving UID for old cases as well now. So Many of us will have good news in the coming days.
> Good luck to all and thanks for all the positivity here


Congratulations! Such amazing news for the start of Friday! Enjoy your weekend and best wishes for your visa application.


----------



## Hope333

tahahmady said:


> what is identifier? can you explain for me a little? which way is better?


I do think your questions have been answered thousands of time here and other websites. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> I follow them on Facebook, and they posted your invite letter yesterday mentioning you are onshore and fin tech.
> Did they put your entire EOI application together for you? Are you going to do the visa application through them too or by yourself now that the hard work is done?


That was a good guess. Yes they put the entire application together. In fact I reached out to them for 189/190 in sept. After seeing my profile they suggested GTI . It was almost a months effort to put all documents together, with evidences and a pitch. 
I am lodging visa through them.


----------



## Menap12

Hope333 said:


> Congratulations! Such amazing news for the start of Friday! Enjoy your weekend and best wishes for your visa application.


Thanks and I am waiting to hear your good news soon. Your positivity will bring you good luck mate.


----------



## kundikoi

Hope333 said:


> I do think your questions have been answered thousands of time here and other websites. Good luck anyway.


For a much faster reply & evaluation, applying directly through ImmiAccount (with no identifier) is certainly the way to go!


----------



## Jan 2020

tahahmady said:


> what is identifier? can you explain for me a little? which way is better?


DYOR.... You are wasting other people's time without doing any research by yourself.


----------



## GTI2020

A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore). 

*Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;

International conferences for oral presentation*

o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*

o *Media articles*

o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*

o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*

o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*



Profile:

Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020

PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.



*Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)

Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)

Citations: *300*

H-Index*: 8

Experience of Reviewer in several journals*

Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)

A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


----------



## Boogey-Man

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


That's a good sign. Congratulations!


----------



## raxataxa

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


Sounds encouraging. Looks like they are beginning to deal with the backlog?


----------



## GTI2020

Do I need to respond them in a separate files or in a single file (with multiple sections) as a response to their concern. Help will be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Suzannemcdonald5.

Hi all,
Quite new to the forum but have learned a lot from the posts! I submitted my EOI on Wednesday afternoon, so now the waiting begins! I used a migration firm and an agent and lawyer helped me with the EOI and submitted it. I’m not at the high salary threshold and completed my PhD over 4 years ago so a bit worried about that.


----------



## dtzhu337

Hi all,

Today marks one month after I lodged (Oct 13) my 124 application. Unfortunately, I still haven't got any update after the s56 submission on Oct 19. Any idea about what I should do to improve this situation. Should I send an email to the department to request any update? Thank you


----------



## duynguyen

I applied EOI in June (still no response now), but in that time, I filled in Master as highest degree, salary 22k (PhD Scholarship). I submitted my PhD thesis in July and had results now, I also had a job as a research fellow. Should I reapply the EOI? (I am onshore). I am not sure what happens with June/July applicants. Do you think "recent PhD (but not graduate)" has the lowest priority?

FIY: Many of my friends (in Singapore) received EOI in 2-3 months with PhD degree (salary < threshold)


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> I applied EOI in June (still no response now), but in that time, I filled in Master as highest degree, salary 22k (PhD Scholarship). I submitted my PhD thesis in July and had results now, I also had a job as a research fellow. Should I reapply the EOI? (I am onshore). I am not sure what happens with June/July applicants. Do you think "recent PhD (but not graduate)" has the lowest priority?
> 
> FIY: Many of my friends (in Singapore) received EOI in 2-3 months with PhD degree (salary < threshold)


When did your friends submit? Before June?


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> Sounds encouraging. Looks like they are beginning to deal with the backlog?


kind of surprise that they haven't even finished the application on May


----------



## Hope333

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


Really great news, you are so close to receiving UID. The information they required that not hard to prepare. You just put all evidence together in one PDF is alright, if you separate, it's also okay. The key point you need to show all evidence. I think it is easy for you as the RFI is not hard for you. Good luck.


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> When did your friends submit? Before June?


in late May


----------



## duynguyen

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


Look like 'not graduate PhD' has the lowest priority...


----------



## GTI2020

Hope333 said:


> Really great news, you are so close to receiving UID. The information they required that not hard to prepare. You just put all evidence together in one PDF is alright, if you separate, it's also okay. The key point you need to show all evidence. I think it is easy for you as the RFI is not hard for you. Good luck.


Thank you very much. I will work on the RFI immediately and will let everyone know about my updates.


----------



## NeuroGuy

GTI2020 said:


> Do I need to respond them in a separate files or in a single file (with multiple sections) as a response to their concern. Help will be highly appreciated!!


That sounds really promising after such a long wait. Please combine all files into a single PDF if possible. The easier it is for the GTO to go over your documents and confirm them, the quicker you get your UID. Good luck!


----------



## ict_gtip_candidate

shankvijay said:


> Hi All. I am applying for ICT based GTP Visa - I am a Co.Founder of Billion $ Valuation startup and we are expanding our organization in ANZ - Globally 3500+ Employees with Majority in India - 3000 Employees in India , USA - 250+ , EU - 100+ and ANZ - 20+. "Freshworks". Doing this via Fragomen. Not sure How the process goes. Just today sent the EOI with Fees for the same


With that profile, I think you’d get your PR in less than a week. All the best!


----------



## ImmiAU

Con~~ Onshore win 2 rounds
If anybody has a wechat and want to talk more ,plaese add me : 3.0,0/6:0;2-0&4(just keep the number,like3006...skip.,/:;-&)


----------



## shankvijay

ict_gtip_candidate said:


> With that profile, I think you’d get your PR in less than a week. All the best!


Wish that could be true. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Jason858

ImmiAU said:


> Con~~ Onshore win 2 rounds
> If anybody has a wechat and want to talk more ,plaese add me : 3.0,0/6:0;2-0&4(just reserv the number)





ImmiAU said:


> Con~~ Onshore win 2 rounds
> If anybody has a wechat and want to talk more ,plaese add me : 3.0,0/6:0;2-0&4(just reserv the number)


Does not work.


----------



## dholloye

ImmiAU said:


> Con~~ Onshore win 2 rounds
> If anybody has a wechat and want to talk more ,plaese add me : 3.0,0/6:0;2-0&4(just reserv the number)


Your WeChat ID doesn’t connect 

kingfisher_o

that’s my WeChat ID


----------



## Zmajche88

And Friday the 13th is almost over


----------



## dtzhu337

Hi, just got some news that 124 visa was cancelled and merged with 858 visa, effective tomorrow nov 14th. Will this affect people who are applying and going to apply?


----------



## kundikoi

dtzhu337 said:


> Hi, just got some news that 124 visa was cancelled and merged with 858 visa, effective tomorrow nov 14th. Will this affect people who are applying and going to apply?


source 🤨? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## dtzhu337

kundikoi said:


> source 🤨? 🤦‍♂️


Saw some agents posting this news on their social media.


----------



## dholloye

dtzhu337 said:


> Saw some agents posting this news on their social media.


Can you share the links ?


----------



## kundikoi

Interesting developments out of Singapore with a new “Tech Pass” from Jan 2021 - looks spurred by GTI.
A cursory glance, however, doesn’t say anything about any PR pathways - with all the other stated ‘benefits’ already available elsewhere through other passes


----------



## waiting9

dtzhu337 said:


> Saw some agents posting this news on their social media.


merge with 858, what would be the implications then? No more offshore applications?


----------



## HBow

Quick question to those of you who have lodged your EOI. For the open-text section where you describ your achievements etc., did you write this part like a cover letter, or just summarise/detail/contextualise the achievements that you have?


----------



## ImmiAU

dtzhu337 said:


> Saw some agents posting this news on their social media.


Seems fake. Why start from a weekend ?
The 124 subclass visa is still on the DHA website.
There are many different status of applicant ,offshore onshore , himself and the family
The system should change a lot to support varies status.


----------



## Elina Tran

fkmf said:


> *124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I would like to share my personal experience to be granted the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa under the Global Talent Independent Program. My family (me + wife + 3 children) have been granted the the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa.
> 
> I am offshore (USA). My Target sector is Data Science. I held in PhD from a Top 3 Universities in France. I did my first Postdoc in Australia at an Australian Government Research Organization, and then a second Postdoc at a top 3 Universities in USA. I have about 14 publications as first author, 6 awards, 15 international conference Talks. Below is my timeline:
> 
> *March 21, 2020:* I contacted (through LinkedIn) two global talent officers in USA.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* The two global talent officers replied to me and asked to submit an expression of interest and mention their names in the global talent form.
> 
> *March 22, 2020:* I submitted my EOI.
> 
> *March 24, 2020:* I received an email from the Global Talent Program saying that they received my EOI and the Department is experiencing delays in responding to Expressions of Interest received due to COVID 19.
> 
> *April 29, 2020:* I received a Request for further information. I must show that I can earn more than 148 K per year.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I provided some Australian Data Scientists job adverts with Salary > 148 K per year (from seek.com.au) and also the average salary for senior data scientists in Australia from payscale.com.
> 
> *April 30, 2020:* I received my UID.
> 
> *May 03, 2020:* I applied for the 124 Distinguished Talent Visa through the ImmiAccount.
> 
> *May 03, 2020: *Automatic Request for Health Examinations.
> 
> *May 07, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: request for a proof of functional english for my wife (her IELTS test was expired) + request for Health Examinations
> 
> *May 25, 2020:* I provided all the required documents but I also notify the Department that I have had a newborn.
> 
> *May 27, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: birth certificate and passport for the newborn.
> 
> *July 06, 2020:* I provided the birth certificate and passport of my newborn.
> 
> *July 08, 2020:* s56 Request for More Information: Heath Examination for the newborn.
> 
> *July 10, 2020:* Heath Examination for the newborn completed.
> 
> *July 12, 2020:* 124 Distinguished Talent Visa Granted for the whole family.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all people in this group.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, congratulation on your achievement. Could you please share your expereience about how to contact Global talent officer? What did you discuss with them? Did you send your CV to them? How you can find them on LinkedIn? Thank you so much.


----------



## tahahmady

please help:
which one should i select to submit EOI ?


1. Express an interest in the Global Talent Independent program (to receive a global talent unique identifier which provides priority processing)
2. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application under the Global Talent Independent program (I have received a global talent unique identifier)
3. Lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application


----------



## tahahmady

ImmiAU said:


> Seems fake. Why start from a weekend ?
> The 124 subclass visa is still on the DHA website.
> There are many different status of applicant ,offshore onshore , himself and the family
> The system should change a lot to support varies status.


please see the immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website :
This visa is closed to new applications.


----------



## Ramesh bajwa

tahahmady said:


> please see the immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website :
> This visa is closed to new applications.


----------



## Ramesh bajwa

Yes just checked its close for new applicants 😔


----------



## tahahmady

Ramesh bajwa said:


> Yes just checked its close for new applicants 😔


But see the new conditions in subclass 858:

"either be in or outside Australia "


----------



## NB

tahahmady said:


> But see the new conditions in subclass 858:
> 
> "either be in or outside Australia "


It was foolishness to have 2 categories for this visa
It was high time they merged the visas
Cheers


----------



## p.scott930

Hope this is the sign of speeding up the process


----------



## HBow

p.scott930 said:


> Hope this is the sign of speeding up the process


Yeah it should be a more efficient way for them to compare competencies between onshore and offshore EOIs.


----------



## Ramesh bajwa

tahahmady said:


> please see the immi.homeaffairs.gov.au website :
> This visa is closed to new applications.


----------



## Ramesh bajwa

And no pblm for onshore offshore families members


----------



## HBow

Dude, they've just merged the 124 with the 858. Check the global talent visa page, rather than that of the 124.


----------



## tahahmady

I just finished to fill EOI, but it submitted without ANY contact from the GTO. is it trustable????


----------



## gtisp2020

marlok said:


> It is indeed something to think about, however, for the student visa you don’t really need to say you want to return after your studies. Australia want good student to stay and that is why they have grádate visas.
> 
> “All applicants for a Student visa must show they are coming to Australia temporarily to gain a quality education. The Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) requirement is not intended to exclude students who, after studying in Australia, develop skills Australia needs and who then go on to apply for permanent residence.”


Hi @marlok, the DHA has updated the visa requirements for sc858 https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility. So now you will be able to lodge your 858 visa application while on BVA. Hope this helps!


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


Sounds promising. But we've seen rejections after RFI here and I've spoken to a guy (onshore PhD student) last week who got rejection one week after his response to RFI. So my suggestion is not to rush into responding to the RFI. Take your time, prepare the best possible responses, consult with an expert if needed and then reply back. Consider this as the most imposrtant step in getting GTI visa. Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> I just finished to fill EOI, but it submitted without ANY contact from the GTO. is it trustable????


It's totally fine. You'll not get any confirmation e-mail for your submission.


----------



## Menap12

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi @marlok, the DHA has updated the visa requirements for sc858 https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility. So now you will be able to lodge your 858 visa application while on BVA. Hope this helps!


As per the website there is no mention of EOI or unique identifier in the step by step process for 858 visa. Is there a change to that process and that people should apply directly? I hope not as fees are mentioned as refundable still


----------



## zu897

This is a good step, the decision to allow people on bridging visa to apply for GTI visa, will certainly help PhD students waiting, since now they don't have worry about their substantive visa running out before getting invited.


----------



## gtisp2020

Menap12 said:


> As per the website there is no mention of EOI or unique identifier in the step by step process for 858 visa. Is there a change to that process and that people should apply directly? I hope not as fees are mentioned as refundable still


I don't think there is any change in the process. People who apply without UID will be considered for DT but not for GTIP.


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> As per the website there is no mention of EOI or unique identifier in the step by step process for 858 visa. Is there a change to that process and that people should apply directly? I hope not as fees are mentioned as refundable still


858 (and 124) were around long before GTIP, hence no mention. No change to the GTIP process.


----------



## Menap12

Have anyone applied for 858 without providing birth certificate . Ie by providing Passport or school certificate instead of birth certificate ?
I saw in this forum that for some countries it may be exempted


----------



## dtzhu337

I can see from my application dashboard that the original 124 has been changed to 858 now. Still waiting for their desicion


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> Have anyone applied for 858 without providing birth certificate . Ie by providing Passport or school certificate instead of birth certificate ?
> I saw in this forum that for some countries it may be exempted


Which country are you from ?
Cheers


----------



## CherryN

GTI2020 said:


> A quick update for everyone waiting for the response for GTI, I just received a RFI from GTI regarding my EOI submitted on May 12 (offshore).
> 
> *Please provide evidence that you are internationally recognized for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;
> 
> International conferences for oral presentation*
> 
> o *Key research projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia, grants awarded.*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialization if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If your PhD is conferred, please provide evidence. I understand that it is not due till early December 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Date of EOI submission: *12 May 2020
> 
> PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University.
> 
> 
> 
> *Publications*: *44* International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Impact Factor: *160* (Cumulative Impact Factor)
> 
> Citations: *300*
> 
> H-Index*: 8
> 
> Experience of Reviewer in several journals*
> 
> Nominator : An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> A recommendation letter from Professor (Uni Oxford) justifying my Global talent in my areas of research.


Hi GTI2020, just wonder when you submitted your EOI, did you provide the link/copies of all publications and reviewer certificate as you wanted to claim as your achievements? If you did and they still asked you for more evidence, it means that the evidences that you have provided with your EOI are not good enough so it is actually not a good sign if you can't give more evidence. This is just my guess but I wish you the best luck.


----------



## Menap12

NB said:


> Which country are you from ?
> Cheers


India


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> Have anyone applied for 858 without providing birth certificate . Ie by providing Passport or school certificate instead of birth certificate ?
> I saw in this forum that for some countries it may be exempted


Many Indian applicants have successfully used their Class X certificate in lieu of their birth certificate for 189/190
I see no reason why it would be different for 858
Cheers


----------



## Menap12

NB said:


> Many Indian applicants have successfully used their Class X certificate in lieu of their birth certificate for 189/190
> I see no reason why it would be different for 858
> Cheers


Thank you . that’s good to know


----------



## Gadget Guru

Mentioning my medical experience which might help other folks-
I called up an authorized medical center and was given an appointment for my medicals.

*Documents required-*

Passport
Passport photocopy (First and last page)
HAP ID Print out (after organizing health examination form)
Spectacles (with prescription if applicable)
*Medical process for Australia Visa-*

The first step is to fill a form and pay fees of ~130 AUD (Offshore) 
Go to the first counter, documents verified, clicked picture and signature done
Room 1 - Chest X-Ray
Room 2 - check eyes, weight, height
Room 3 - Urine & Blood sample was taken
I hope this helps.
Thank you!


----------



## Menap12

Gadget Guru said:


> Mentioning my medical experience which might help other folks-
> I called up an authorized medical center and was given an appointment for my medicals.
> 
> *Documents required-*
> 
> Passport
> Passport photocopy (First and last page)
> HAP ID Print out (after organizing health examination form)
> Spectacles (with prescription if applicable)
> *Medical process for Australia Visa-*
> 
> The first step is to fill a form and pay fees of ~130 AUD (Offshore)
> Go to the first counter, documents verified, clicked picture and signature done
> Room 1 - Chest X-Ray
> Room 2 - check eyes, weight, height
> Room 3 - Urine & Blood sample was taken
> I hope this helps.
> Thank you!


Thank you that’s helpful. Overall 1-2 hrs?
How long does it take for results?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Menap12 said:


> Thank you that’s helpful. Overall 1-2 hrs?
> How long does it take for results?


It took exactly 90 minutes for me.


----------



## ImmiAU

Menap12 said:


> Have anyone applied for 858 without providing birth certificate . Ie by providing Passport or school certificate instead of birth certificate ?
> I saw in this forum that for some countries it may be exempted


In my opinion birth certificate is used for child to proof relationship with their parents which not shown on ID and passport,
adults may not have this certification.It really cannot be held for decades.


----------



## apundhir

Guys any idea how many days it takes to process medical tests. I had tests 8 days back in Dubai, still in Medical accessment section status shows Medical Examination in Progress..


----------



## Michael1977

apundhir said:


> Guys any idea how many days it takes to process medical tests. I had tests 8 days back in Dubai, still in Medical accessment section status shows Medical Examination in Progress..


Very normal! Just relax.. Cheers


----------



## ImmiAU

apundhir said:


> Guys any idea how many days it takes to process medical tests. I had tests 8 days back in Dubai, still in Medical accessment section status shows Medical Examination in Progress..


 Why are you so anxious about that ?eight days not 8 week eight months . many people have wait for over eight months even 8years for a permanent visa . are you in Ethiopia where a Civil War just started in a very serious situation ?


----------



## ImmiAU

apundhir said:


> Guys any idea how many days it takes to process medical tests. I had tests 8 days back in Dubai, still in Medical accessment section status shows Medical Examination in Progress..


Why are you so anxious about that ?eight days not to eat week eight months many people have weight for over eight months for a permanent visa. Do you wanna arrive befor Christmas?


----------



## NB

ImmiAU said:


> Why are you so anxious about that ?eight days not to eat week eight months many people have weight for over eight months for a permanent visa are you in ass up here Meijer a Civil War just started in a very serious situation ?or wanna arrive befor Christmas?


His anxiety is justified
You have no reason or right to be rude to him in this manner
Medical clearance in normal cases doesn’t take so long

Anyways, maybe the clinic has delayed the uploading of the data 
Wait for sometime and keep a hawk eye on the dashboard for any change
Cheers


----------



## Michael1977

NB said:


> His anxiety is justified
> You have no reason or right to be rude to him in this manner
> Medical clearance in normal cases doesn’t take so long
> 
> Anyways, maybe the clinic has delayed the uploading of the data
> Wait for sometime and keep a hawk eye on the dashboard for any change
> Cheers


I agree with you. But even onshore medicals are delayed and takes around 10 days nowadays to be cleared. Cheers


----------



## ImmiAU

NB said:


> His anxiety is justified
> You have no reason or right to be rude to him in this manner


Just for kiding.I mean he may be in an emergency like Ethiopia wanna landing quickly. But the voice input method identifies Ethiopia as ass up. Sorry for that. 
@apundhir just wait patiently and peacefully. Everything goes well.


----------



## apundhir

Michael1977 said:


> I agree with you. But even onshore medicals are delayed and takes around 10 days nowadays to be cleared. Cheers


Thanks @Michael1977 and @NB. I checked with clinic, they have not yet uploaded reports.


----------



## apundhir

ImmiAU said:


> Just for kiding.I mean he may be in an emergency like Ethiopia wanna landing quickly. But the voice input method identifies Ethiopia as ass up. Sorry for that.
> @apundhir just wait patiently and peacefully. Everything goes well.


Thanks. My Anxiety is due to other fact as there was some misunderstanding of one of the questions in health question which I filled while submitting application. Question was related to mention if you take any medication excluding over counter medicine. In that option I filled No as thyroid tablets which I take are available on retail counter. But I told this to panel docker and she said no issue as it is common but it’s good to mention. Rest all is good. Hope this explains.


----------



## jet_set_go

apundhir said:


> Thanks. My Anxiety is due to other fact as there was some misunderstanding of one of the questions in health question which I filled while submitting application. Question was related to mention if you take any medication excluding over counter medicine. In that option I filled No as thyroid tablets which I take are available on retail counter. But I told this to panel docker and she said no issue as it is common but it’s good to mention. Rest all is good. Hope this explains.


It takes time as the health assessment center takes normally 10-12 working days, and then it is, I guess, reviewed my some medical team in Australia before it is finally cleared. So just relax and all the best.


----------



## smshahed

Hi,

Is submitting the EOI for the 2nd time a good idea? 

My wife submitted her EOI back in July but hasn't got any response yet. We consulted an immigration agency & the lawyer wanted us to resubmit EOI with their help.


----------



## darkknight2099

smshahed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is submitting the EOI for the 2nd time a good idea?
> 
> My wife submitted her EOI back in July but hasn't got any response yet. We consulted an immigration agency & the lawyer wanted us to resubmit EOI with their help.


It is obvious why they asked you to submit again, to pay them!. Keep in mind the more you submit the less chances of getting UID, they will compare both EOIs and see if you inflate your accomplishments. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## rokaya

_EOI Waiting period is really testing patience🧘‍♀️. Nowhere to track anything about progress. I check this forum, email inbox, and spam several times a day, hoping today is the day. _


----------



## NB

smshahed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is submitting the EOI for the 2nd time a good idea?
> 
> My wife submitted her EOI back in July but hasn't got any response yet. We consulted an immigration agency & the lawyer wanted us to resubmit EOI with their help.


Tell the lawyer that you will pay him only if he can get a positive result for you
Cheers


----------



## zu897

smshahed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is submitting the EOI for the 2nd time a good idea?
> 
> My wife submitted her EOI back in July but hasn't got any response yet. We consulted an immigration agency & the lawyer wanted us to resubmit EOI with their help.



Recently a friend of mine resubmitted EOI using a migration agent, not sure if it's useful. But they sure like the money.


----------



## Sam_k91

rokaya said:


> _EOI Waiting period is really testing patience🧘‍♀️. Nowhere to track anything about progress. I check this forum, email inbox, and spam several times a day, hoping today is the day. _


I don't think that today is possible. It's still weekend 
Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## GTI2020

CherryN said:


> Hi GTI2020, just wonder when you submitted your EOI, did you provide the link/copies of all publications and reviewer certificate as you wanted to claim as your achievements? If you did and they still asked you for more evidence, it means that the evidences that you have provided with your EOI are not good enough so it is actually not a good sign if you can't give more evidence. This is just my guess but I wish you the best luck.
> [/Q





gtisp2020 said:


> Sounds promising. But we've seen rejections after RFI here and I've spoken to a guy (onshore PhD student) last week who got rejection one week after his response to RFI. So my suggestion is not to rush into responding to the RFI. Take your time, prepare the best possible responses, consult with an expert if needed and then reply back. Consider this as the most imposrtant step in getting GTI visa. Good luck!


Thanks for the suggestion. I agree with you as this is the most crucial stage so need to respond RFI with patience.
1) Earlier I have only mentioned in CV that I have reviewed paper for international peer-reviewed journals, they are now asking evidence of this in RFI. Can I justify by providing the reviewer certificates and all the official acknowledging emails I received from journals after I reviewed the paper. I am thinking to compile all the acknowledging emails in PDF form.
2) Regarding the conferences I attended which they have asked in RFI, will it be okay responding them with the certificates, official letters and official email received regarding my acceptance in the conferences (all in pdf form).

3) Regarding the evidence of award they asked to provide evidence in RFI, I am planning to submit the official acceptance letter of travel awards/grants of around 3-4 international conferences/schools (with the value of the awards)
4) The last and main point is about the key projects I led and its impact in the community, academia and industry. Will it be okay if I provide an evidence of the key projects that I led during my PhD (completed and at the verge of completion) and relating it with the amount of citations received by our work in short span of time (which reflect the impact of our work among the scientific fraternity working in same domain). Moreover, I am planning to submit official email and certificates (from Journal of Neurochemistry) stating that our work was the most downloaded paper in 2018-2019. Moreover, I am providing the glance of my top cited work (linking my google scholar citation profile). I am planning to relate that due to the quality of the scholarly work, our work has been published in top-tier journals of our domain (Q1 and top-10% journal of the filed). Lastly, I am relating the impact of our key project in scientific community as evidenced by all the invitations I received by different professors to contribute in their journal by submitting our work, invitation for book chapters and invitation for guest editor (all evidences in PDF form).
Any comments and suggestions from the members of the group will be highly appreciated.
Have a great day all.


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> 2) Regarding the conferences I attended which they have asked in RFI, will it be okay responding them with the certificates, official letters and official email received regarding my acceptance in the conferences (all in pdf form).


evidence of acceptance doesn't really equal evidence of attendance ?



GTI2020 said:


> 3) Regarding the evidence of award they asked to provide evidence in RFI, I am planning to submit the official acceptance letter of travel awards/grants of around 3-4 international conferences/schools (with the value of the awards)


most of your evidence sounds 'internal' (i.e. only you privy to you) rather than 'external' (accessible by everyone). I'd strive for a good balance of both - including printouts of or links to online attendee lists, etc. anything that is available on the web and has your name on it. 



GTI2020 said:


> 4) The last and main point is about the key projects I led and its impact in the community, academia and industry.


i don't see anything impacting the (non-scientific) community and industry from your list 🤨


----------



## GTI2020

kundikoi said:


> evidence of acceptance doesn't really equal evidence of attendance ?
> 
> 
> most of your evidence sounds 'internal' (i.e. only you privy to you) rather than 'external' (accessible by everyone). I'd strive for a good balance of both - including printouts of or links to online attendee lists, etc. anything that is available on the web and has your name on it.
> 
> 
> i don't see anything impacting the (non-scientific) community and industry from your list 🤨


Thanks Kundikoi. I am in agreement with your point and I will try to incorporate the changes as per your suggestions. What will be your suggestion for my point number 4? Would be grateful for that.


----------



## Michael1977

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Guys, I just want to give all of you advice not to write any achievements, etc., without concrete proof. My friend, who has a very strong profile, got rejected after they requested additional information and he couldn't prove one of his achievements since he changed his work email although he has plenty of other achievements. Only write what you have a proof for! Good luck everyone.


@GTI2020 NEVER CLAIM/WRITE SOMETHING WITHOUT CONCRETE AND SOLID PROOFS. Take care please! Cheers


----------



## GTI2020

Michael1977 said:


> @GTI2020 NEVER CLAIM/WRITE SOMETHING WITHOUT CONCRETE AND SOLID PROOFS. Take care please! Cheers


Dear Michael1977
Thanks and complete agree with you. I had proof of everything what I mentioned in my documents. I need to work on the presentation of proof.


----------



## kundikoi

GTI2020 said:


> What will be your suggestion for my point number 4? Would be grateful for that.


I can’t really come up with specific suggestions without knowing you & your work mate - these are quite individualistic.
The gist of what they’re looking for is how have you contributed to the wider community - ie have you given back your time or money or 1st-born child for the greater good? If so, how have you done it and what’s the proof you got?
Personally, I’ve written about my various volunteering engagements.

same approach for the industry - basically it’s your chance to show how others have benefitted from your ‘distinguished talents‘. Here I wrote about how I mentored a few start-ups via an industry program.


----------



## kundikoi

Also, I suppose I’ll claim the 5,000th post in here - just becoz 🥴🥳🍻

And a word of caution to everyone not to just use my examples and mindlessly lift-and-shift something similar into theirs without proof - you _will_ be found out 😏


----------



## Menap12

How do we get Indian PCC for 858? Is it to be applied through VFS Global only? I saw that in the web but it says it will take 8 weeks and need to submit original passport. Is it true?
I have a Indian pcc dated sept”19 obtained for my work visa. Can I use that ?I’m in AU from jan’20


----------



## NB

Menap12 said:


> How do we get Indian PCC for 858? Is it to be applied through VFS Global only? I saw that in the web but it says it will take 8 weeks and need to submit original passport. Is it true?
> I have a Indian pcc dated sept”19 obtained for my work visa. Can I use that ?I’m in AU from jan’20


You can’t use the pcc issued in sep 2019 as its expired
You will have to apply through VFS, give your original passport and wait for the pcc
It may not take that long if the case is not referred to india 
There is no alternative 
Cheers


----------



## aj699

Menap12 said:


> How do we get Indian PCC for 858? Is it to be applied through VFS Global only? I saw that in the web but it says it will take 8 weeks and need to submit original passport. Is it true?
> I have a Indian pcc dated sept”19 obtained for my work visa. Can I use that ?I’m in AU from jan’20


I got mine in 2 weeks. You dont need to submit your passport. From VFS "


> You will need to get copies of all used pages of your passport attested by JP or police. If you are unable to get it attested then you will have to send your original passport along with your application to Sydney via registered post.


"


----------



## Menap12

aj699 said:


> I got mine in 2 weeks. You dont need to submit your passport. From VFS "
> 
> "


Thanks. Do you have an Indian passport?


----------



## Menap12

NB said:


> You can’t use the pcc issued in sep 2019 as its expired
> You will have to apply through VFS, give your original passport and wait for the pcc
> It may not take that long if the case is not referred to india
> There is no alternative
> Cheers


So better to apply after getting pcc


----------



## darkknight2099

Menap12 said:


> How do we get Indian PCC for 858? Is it to be applied through VFS Global only? I saw that in the web but it says it will take 8 weeks and need to submit original passport. Is it true?
> I have a Indian pcc dated sept”19 obtained for my work visa. Can I use that ?I’m in AU from jan’20


If you did not go back to india since Jan, you can still use your PCC. Search my posts, I posted a link to DHA here that says this.
Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ReYj

Hi All,

I have Bachalors in Science Specialized in agriculture with firs class (received medal for best results as well). And Masters in food science and technology with First class. Can anyone advise if I can apply for GTI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlexandraS123

darkknight2099 said:


> If you did not go back to india since Jan, you can still use your PCC. Search my posts, I posted a link to DHA here that says this.
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Your PCC is only valid for 12 months, read the rules carefully on the Australian immigration website. The VFS indeed is taking 8 weeks or more (my partner waited for 12 weeks). You don’t need to submit the passport anymore, they recently changed the rules


----------



## HBow

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to post about your experiences with this visa here. Having read through the discussion, I have been convinced to try my luck and apply. EOI lodged this evening, wish me luck!

Also, a note to any new applicants: chrome kept throwing out an error message when hitting submit on the form. I had to switch to safari for some reason to get the form to be acknowledged.

Best of luck everyone xx


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> Your PCC is only valid for 12 months, read the rules carefully on the Australian immigration website. The VFS indeed is taking 8 weeks or more (my partner waited for 12 weeks). You don’t need to submit the passport anymore, they recently changed the rules


Thanks do we submit notarised copy of passport?


----------



## Jan 2020

Hi all,

I don't know it is a good news or bad news to you all but i am going to share it with you. The DHA has decided to combine the 124 Visa and 858 Visa, and people who hold bridge visa can also apply the GTI. This means people who are onshore applicant can invite their offshore family members as secondary applicants. (The news is released by my agents today)

Can't understand why DHA keeps broadening the GTI eligibility crirteria but doing nothing with current EOIs. This sucks.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Thanks do we submit notarised copy of passport?


No nothing, you bring your passport to VFS and they will take a copy of it themselves and give you the passport back. It then goes to the high commission of india, from there it gets assigned to some sort of central police authority, then they will assign to a local police station. The local police station will go to your place and check for evidence that you lived there permanently. You can find out who your local police station is, call them up and ask them what is the process on their end. But of course you have to submit through VFS.


----------



## gtisp2020

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know it is a good news or bad news to you all but i am going to share it with you. The DHA has decided to combine the 124 Visa and 858 Visa, and people who hold bridge visa can also apply the GTI. This means people who are onshore applicant can invite their offshore family members as secondary applicants. (The news is released by my agents today)
> 
> Can't understand why DHA keeps broadening the GTI eligibility crirteria but doing nothing with current EOIs. This sucks.


I think DHA made the right changes to give a fair chance to all. Now applicants don't need to worry about their visa status. Moreover, these changes will make life much easier for people who have their families offshore (now they don't need to leave Australia to be grated with the visa).


----------



## AlexandraS123

gtisp2020 said:


> I think DHA made the right changes to give a fair chance to all. Now applicants don't need to worry about their visa status. Moreover, these changes will make life much easier for people who have their families offshore (now they don't need to leave Australia to be grated with the visa).


Thanks for sharing! I can see that now 858 page says 'either be inside or outside Australia at the time of application' https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858 . Is this how you find out? They added it so quietly and sneakily. I guess this now makes the existence of 124 visa redundant. My guess is that they did it so that peeps who got the invites but are separated from their families lodge the applications instead of sitting on the invitation. This gives clarity to the Immi as well as to how many places they are left with as they grant or reject the visa


----------



## AlexandraS123

On the same topic, is it me or they removed the list of ineligible visas??? You know how you couldn't apply from visitor visa before? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility


----------



## AlexandraS123

And 124 is closed to new applications now. It's gone https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-124

If anyone is in the middle of filling in their 124 profile you should stop...


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> Is this how you find out?


Yup


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> On the same topic, is it me or they removed the list of ineligible visas??? You know how you couldn't apply from visitor visa before? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility


I think they've removed the list of ineligible visas.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Broadening up the criteria then... Why don't they speed up the invites already!


----------



## Jan 2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> Broadening up the criteria then... Why don't they speed up the invites already!


Only god knows....


----------



## Hope333

Good morning, everybody. So many new messages during the weekend. Thanks for sharing. Nice to look through! 
The third week of November starts. Amazing weeks ahead, best wishes to all.


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> No nothing, you bring your passport to VFS and they will take a copy of it themselves and give you the passport back. It then goes to the high commission of india, from there it gets assigned to some sort of central police authority, then they will assign to a local police station. The local police station will go to your place and check for evidence that you lived there permanently. You can find out who your local police station is, call them up and ask them what is the process on their end. But of course you have to submit through VFS.


Thanks. Unfortunately the numbers available in public domain for VFS Melbourne is not going through. I will have to send by post


----------



## cidc

Hi everyone, I'd appreciate hearing your experience of the RFI process. I received an RFI relatively quickly (<3 weeks from EOI date) and I was asked for additional evidence. I'm applying in the FinTech sector, non-Phd, work in industry and meet the FWHIT. I'm outside Australia. I've supplied a reference letter and a couple of awards, now waiting to hear the outcome. For those who've been through this, what did you provide and how quickly did you hear back? Would love to hear from non-PhDs like myself as we tend to have relatively less evidence present in the public domain.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately the numbers available in public domain for VFS Melbourne is not going through. I will have to send by post


Call VFS queensland or some other state, find out what is their expectation regarding the passport. My partner was gonna lodge by mail too but couldn’t find any details on passport requirements. They definitely do not keep the original anymore


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately the numbers available in public domain for VFS Melbourne is not going through. I will have to send by post


Before, or maybe in parallel with all this headache, I’d go ahead and apply with the ‘old’ PCC - if they really insist, there’s always an S-56.
The Dept accepted mine (not Indian though, >12 months) with an SD confirming I haven’t travelled there since the issuance with no issues - and a few other applicants have reported similar experiences on this thread earlier. Thankfully, it’s not all black or white with the dept like I mentioned earlier 😉


----------



## Karak2002

hi -Got the email with the UID from the GTO. However, there is an ask to provide evidence of Functional english for primary and secondary applicants.
Should we go for PTEA or just the Masters or Degree certificates will do ? 
WDYS?

I would like to thank all members of this forum for all the critical suggestions amd information shared all along . Nothing certain, but a step nonetheless.


----------



## Menap12

kundikoi said:


> Before, or maybe in parallel with all this headache, I’d go ahead and apply with the ‘old’ PCC - if they really insist, there’s always an S-56.
> The Dept accepted mine (not Indian though, >12 months) with an SD confirming I haven’t travelled there since the issuance with no issues - and a few other applicants have reported similar experiences on this thread earlier. Thankfully, it’s not all black or white with the dept like I mentioned earlier 😉


Thanks will do that. That’s my thought too as I have not travelled since then


----------



## Menap12

Karak2002 said:


> hi -Got the email with the UID from the GTO. However, there is an ask to provide evidence of Functional english for primary and secondary applicants.
> Should we go for PTEA or just the Masters or Degree certificates will do ?
> WDYS?
> 
> I would like to thank all members of this forum for all the critical suggestions amd information shared all along . Nothing certain, but a step nonetheless.


Congratulations. Your RFI response was good.
Either Pte or a certificate from colleges and universities that medium of learning was English. If you don’t have it already I would recommend to go for Pte as it’s relatively easier and need only functional English score.


----------



## Karak2002

Menap12 said:


> Congratulations. Your RFI response was good.
> Either Pte or a certificate from colleges and universities that medium of learning was English. If you don’t have it already I would recommend to go for Pte as it’s relatively easier and need only functional English score.


Thanks..Ok. will go for PTEA again then. i had a 90/90 score till 2019 but it expired. But it takes about a month's prep at least. I hope it is ok to wait for 1 or 2 months before visa application ?


----------



## ImmiAU

Hi mates , what does the individual nominator should offer except content in form1000(persoanl contact info, words to praise the nominee, explain the reputation·）? Anything else , for example , BIO page of passport ？


----------



## Menap12

Karak2002 said:


> Thanks..Ok. will go for PTEA again then. i had a 90/90 score till 2019 but it expired. But it takes about a month's prep at least. I hope it is ok to wait for 1 or 2 months before visa application ?


If you had 90/90 I would suggest just go ahead and give the test. As mentioned earlier it’s only functional English so you don’t even need 50. I think a 40 plus should do. Can you pl check that out in Pearson site?


----------



## Menap12

Karak2002 said:


> Thanks..Ok. will go for PTEA again then. i had a 90/90 score till 2019 but it expired. But it takes about a month's prep at least. I hope it is ok to wait for 1 or 2 months before visa application ?


Invite will specify that there is no time limit. But don’t delay it for English score. Also if you are onshore try and take steps for pcc from India as that looks like a time consuming factor as there is a current delay. So better initiate that process asap. Good luck.


----------



## ImmiAU

Menap12 said:


> If you had 90/90 I would suggest just go ahead and give the test. As mentioned earlier it’s only functional English so you don’t even need 50. I think a 40 plus should do. Can you pl check that out in Pearson site?


According to official website the mininum score is 30 ( An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components) ,all the applicants disscussing here is ok for this score.





Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## raxataxa

Karak2002 said:


> Thanks..Ok. will go for PTEA again then. i had a 90/90 score till 2019 but it expired. But it takes about a month's prep at least. I hope it is ok to wait for 1 or 2 months before visa application ?


Don't sweat too much on PTE. I did some practice for 2 days and cleared it. Don't spend too much time on it. Btw, congratulations.


----------



## cidc

Karak2002 said:


> hi -Got the email with the UID from the GTO. However, there is an ask to provide evidence of Functional english for primary and secondary applicants.
> Should we go for PTEA or just the Masters or Degree certificates will do ?
> WDYS?
> 
> I would like to thank all members of this forum for all the critical suggestions amd information shared all along . Nothing certain, but a step nonetheless.


Congratulations! Please could you share any details re. your RFI response and how soon after that did you receive the UID?


----------



## AlexandraS123

Karak2002 said:


> Thanks..Ok. will go for PTEA again then. i had a 90/90 score till 2019 but it expired. But it takes about a month's prep at least. I hope it is ok to wait for 1 or 2 months before visa application ?


You need 30 each band to meet the requirements. Why bother prepping? Just book in and go. Same day results for Brisbane test


----------



## dtzhu337

ReYj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Bachalors in Science Specialized in agriculture with firs class (received medal for best results as well). And Masters in food science and technology with First class. Can anyone advise if I can apply for GTI ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


no harm trying. However, be clear that the one of the criteria for this visa program is 'being internationally recognized'. Be prepared to answer this question gracefully.


----------



## Karak2002

cidc said:


> Congratulations! Please could you share any details re. your RFI response and how soon after that did you receive the UID?


It took them 4 to 5 days to respond after RFI. thanks


----------



## Karak2002

AlexandraS123 said:


> You need 30 each band to meet the requirements. Why bother prepping? Just book in and go. Same day results for Brisbane test


thanks...i am in Philippines now ...i think my wife should also take the test.. what do i do ? maybe try for a test end Nov? Give us couple of weeks at max ? or do a dame day test ?


----------



## Karak2002

Menap12 said:


> Invite will specify that there is no time limit. But don’t delay it for English score. Also if you are onshore try and take steps for pcc from India as that looks like a time consuming factor as there is a current delay. So better initiate that process asap. Good luck.


i am in Philippines now..ok..i will try to book a slot for next week...


----------



## duynguyen

Hi all,

My major is ICT and data science but my job is to apply data science in health sector (like surgical robotics, deep learning for reducing cancer ...), should I apply GTI in MedTech sector?

Thank you very much and good luck everyone


----------



## keviv.sg

Now 124 closed.. does this mean, the offshore applicants who were planning to apply for 124 now apply 858?


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> Call VFS queensland or some other state, find out what is their expectation regarding the passport. My partner was gonna lodge by mail too but couldn’t find any details on passport requirements. They definitely do not keep the original anymore


None of the lines working unfortunately


----------



## Menap12

keviv.sg said:


> Now 124 closed.. does this mean, the offshore applicants who were planning to apply for 124 now apply 858?


Yes. That’s my understanding


----------



## cidc

Has anyone had luck getting nominated by ACS or other industry bodies? Care to share experiences?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Guys,
I'm in middle of my 124 subclass application and filed a couple of weeks back. I hope there won't be any changes to existing applications. It's just they are not accepting new applications.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi All -
I have total of 10 year experience as Core Banking Specialist (Support, Development, Design, Architect etc) working for one of biggest Australian Bank( through another company payroll). Have been a key player for many major program initiated / implemented by Bank/RBA. My technology mainly reside with all possible language covering Mainframe in Application and Infrastructure both. Won many technology awards and some journals / contextual were published inside company portal. Any Idea if i can have chance if i apply-
If yes then - Would be worth and add value if i get Nominator from the same bank i working who holds a executive or near by role ?
For Salary proof - What proof should i get as my currently salary is less than asked. Do i need a offer in Hand or any manager role resource confirmation should be enough.
Your valuable comment will be much appreciated.


----------



## ImmiAU

cidc said:


> Has anyone had luck getting nominated by ACS or other industry bodies? Care to share experiences?


I sent some merterials to them last week, no result yet. 
But according to info here , applicant who do research have more possibilities than the professionals who do well in company wihout international recognized papers.


----------



## HBow

Gadget Guru said:


> Guys,
> I'm in middle of my 124 subclass application and filed a couple of weeks back. I hope there won't be any changes to existing applications. It's just they are not accepting new applications.


I think someone a couple pages back said their 124 was changed to a 858 automatically within the system following the immigration change. So, I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## cidc

ImmiAU said:


> I sent some merterials to them last week, no result yet.
> But according to info here , applicant who do research have more possibilities than the professionals who do well in company wihout international recognized papers.


Good luck! I look forward to hearing about a positive outcome in the coming days. Its a bit strange that they're a lot more stringent than the officers assessing EOIs


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Any EOI news today?


----------



## keviv.sg

where do we attach any additional documents such as travel history or similar while filling the application. I don't see any place. All are specified document attachments. Sorry if I am missing something.


----------



## p.scott930

Amanda_GTI said:


> Any EOI news today?


Didn't see one.

Hope they can really speed up before Xmas.


----------



## dtzhu337

HBow said:


> I think someone a couple pages back said their 124 was changed to a 858 automatically within the system following the immigration change. So, I wouldn’t worry.


That was me. I emailed them about this change but haven’t got any response yet.


----------



## Jan 2020

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi All -
> I have total of 10 year experience as Core Banking Specialist (Support, Development, Design, Architect etc) working for one of biggest Australian Bank( through another company payroll). Have been a key player for many major program initiated / implemented by Bank/RBA. My technology mainly reside with all possible language covering Mainframe in Application and Infrastructure both. Won many technology awards and some journals / contextual were published inside company portal. Any Idea if i can have chance if i apply-
> If yes then - Would be worth and add value if i get Nominator from the same bank i working who holds a executive or near by role ?
> For Salary proof - What proof should i get as my currently salary is less than asked. Do i need a offer in Hand or any manager role resource confirmation should be enough.
> Your valuable comment will be much appreciated.


Just give a shot. Your profile looks good. Publications is not neccessary. I have a friend who has a good work experience but no paper received the UID.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> None of the lines working unfortunately


Try the high commission of India, and if that fails email them


----------



## AlexandraS123

keviv.sg said:


> where do we attach any additional documents such as travel history or similar while filling the application. I don't see any place. All are specified document attachments. Sorry if I am missing something.


Form 80 has a section for travel history. If it’s not enough space then simply add your travel history as additional pages to form 80. Mention in the travel history section that the rest of the history is in the annex


----------



## Kanhaiya

Jan 2020 said:


> Just give a shot. Your profile looks good. Publications is not neccessary. I have a friend who has a good work experience but no paper received the UID.


Thank you. Would you mind to share your friend detail - just have few specific questions or can post here as well.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Menap12 said:


> My Boss submitted in Sept and got invite in 15 days he also got PR granted . It was fintech. Perhaps due to being onshore with Job and high income. It could be just a prioritisation. Now they will start rigorously(hoping) the pending items. Hope you get good news soon. Good luck.


I have total of 10 year experience as Core Banking Specialist (Support, Development, Design, Architect etc) working for one of biggest Australian Bank( through another company payroll). Have been a key player for many major program initiated / implemented by Bank/RBA. My technology mainly reside with all possible language covering Mainframe in Application and Infrastructure both. Won many technology awards and some journals / contextual were published inside company portal. Any Idea if i can have chance if i apply-
If yes then - Would be worth and add value if i get Nominator from the same bank i working who holds a executive or near by role ?
For Salary proof - What proof should i get as my currently salary is less than asked. Do i need a offer in Hand or any manager role resource confirmation should be enough.
Your valuable comment will be much appreciated.

Do you think, I can apply under Fin Tech or ICT ?


----------



## dholloye

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/globaltalentofficereurope_identity-week-2020-16-18-november-2020-activity-6734027672680312832-cXsD


----------



## HBow

dtzhu337 said:


> That was me. I emailed them about this change but haven’t got any response yet.


Ah tricky one. I guess they must be getting a tonne of emails these days with the popularity of the visa. Please keep us in the loop if you hear back.


----------



## keviv.sg

AlexandraS123 said:


> Form 80 has a section for travel history. If it’s not enough space then simply add your travel history as additional pages to form 80. Mention in the travel history section that the rest of the history is in the annex


Thanks, where do we attach Form 80? There is no section requesting Form 80.


----------



## AlexandraS123

keviv.sg said:


> Thanks, where do we attach Form 80? There is no section requesting Form 80.


I’m certain I’ve seen the form 80 requirement before but it’s not mentioned now. Anyway, somewhere they ask you for information about yourself there should be a section for travel history. Just enter all your history there


----------



## keviv.sg

AlexandraS123 said:


> I’m certain I’ve seen the form 80 requirement before but it’s not mentioned now. Anyway, somewhere they ask you for information about yourself there should be a section for travel history. Just enter all your history there


Thanks mate. there is certainly a section where we can enter all the travel history. I was looking for a place where we can attach in case of bulky history, as in my case, it is around 100 rows of business travel, none accumulating 12 months over last 10 years, so better was to attach history in tabular format (pdf). It seems the only way is to add each entry in the form. This, I am sure will clutter the form. But there seems no other way.


----------



## NB

keviv.sg said:


> Thanks mate. there is certainly a section where we can enter all the travel history. I was looking for a place where we can attach in case of bulky history, as in my case, it is around 100 rows of business travel, none accumulating 12 months over last 10 years, so better was to attach history in tabular format (pdf). It seems the only way is to add each entry in the form. This, I am sure will clutter the form. But there seems no other way.


My form 80 also ran to 50 pages
The form is a torture test devised by DHA to test how seriously you want the PR
Cheers


----------



## AlexandraS123

keviv.sg said:


> Thanks mate. there is certainly a section where we can enter all the travel history. I was looking for a place where we can attach in case of bulky history, as in my case, it is around 100 rows of business travel, none accumulating 12 months over last 10 years, so better was to attach history in tabular format (pdf). It seems the only way is to add each entry in the form. This, I am sure will clutter the form. But there seems no other way.


I feel your pain mate, I am in the same boat. I keep a pdf of all my travels and would otherwise attach it as an annex to form 80 or somewhere else in the application. But maybe now they want it filled in manually so the system can automatically generate the police clearance requirements (this is what the Canadian system does)


----------



## keviv.sg

AlexandraS123 said:


> I feel your pain mate, I am in the same boat. I keep a pdf of all my travels and would otherwise attach it as an annex to form 80 or somewhere else in the application. But maybe now they want it filled in manually so the system can automatically generate the police clearance requirements (this is what the Canadian system does)


thanks mate.. it does help.. where do we attach photographs... ?


----------



## manabeins

Hi All,
I noticed that today visa application 124 is closed for new applications. It seems only on-shore (858) can apply


----------



## kundikoi

frjativa said:


> Hi All,
> I noticed that today visa application 124 is closed for new applications. It seems only on-shore (858) can apply


why dontcha read the thread and the new 858 eligibility conditions more closely 🤨



Kanhaiya said:


> Do you think, I can apply under Fin Tech or ICT ?


I don't see a whiff of FinTech in the profile as presented 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Manal2015

20th week of waiting.... hope we hear a positive outcome soon. 🤞


----------



## TheEndofDays

Kanhaiya said:


> I have total of 10 year experience as Core Banking Specialist (Support, Development, Design, Architect etc) working for one of biggest Australian Bank( through another company payroll). Have been a key player for many major program initiated / implemented by Bank/RBA. My technology mainly reside with all possible language covering Mainframe in Application and Infrastructure both. Won many technology awards and some journals / contextual were published inside company portal. Any Idea if i can have chance if i apply-
> If yes then - Would be worth and add value if i get Nominator from the same bank i working who holds a executive or near by role ?
> For Salary proof - What proof should i get as my currently salary is less than asked. Do i need a offer in Hand or any manager role resource confirmation should be enough.
> Your valuable comment will be much appreciated.
> 
> Do you think, I can apply under Fin Tech or ICT ?


You can risk it though based on what you wrote, there’s nothing fintech about it. Core Banking specialists are a dime a dozen in Australia.

You can ask yourself how your profile is distinguished enough that separates you from someone applying for 189/190.


----------



## AlexandraS123

TheEndofDays said:


> You can risk it though based on what you wrote, there’s nothing fintech about it. Core Banking specialists are a dime a dozen in Australia.
> 
> You can ask yourself how your profile is distinguished enough that separates you from someone applying for 189/190.


I think I agree. I feel like it’s somewhat standard for your industry what you’ve got. Unless there is something else you’ve got that you didn’t mention


----------



## tahahmady

Is it possible to send email to Visa officers?How i can find email addresses?


----------



## ImmiAU

cidc said:


> Has anyone had luck getting nominated by ACS or other industry bodies? Care to share experiences?


I get the positive reply from ACS today after one week waiting.

Thank you for your enquiry and providing the information for your GTI nomination. 
We have reviewed the supporting documentation for nomination under the Global Talent Program. Based on our preliminary assessment we would support a nomination for you. Please can you confirm should you wish to proceed with a nomination and I will provide you with an invoice for $500.


----------



## cidc

ImmiAU said:


> I get the positive reply from ACS today after one week waiting.
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and providing the information for your GTI nomination.
> We have reviewed the supporting documentation for nomination under the Global Talent Program. Based on our preliminary assessment we would support a nomination for you. Please can you confirm should you wish to proceed with a nomination and I will provide you with an invoice for $500.


Congratulations! Would you be willing to share the types of supporting materials you were able to provide to corroborate your profile/CV?


----------



## ImmiAU

cidc said:


> Congratulations! Would you be willing to share the types of supporting materials you were able to provide to corroborate your profile/CV?


Share some infomation:
1. ACS preliminary assessment is free, so don't scare to contact them. Just via email offer some documents.
If u pass throug preliminary assessment they will tell you and need to pay 500$, So no harm no charge for it.
2. They will tell you what they want which maybe found in ACS GTI document before you contact them.
*Colour scan of passport bio-page*(nothing to say)
*Detailed CV/Resume*
( I have worked for 2 US listed companies and one China listed company, describe how you play an important role in the team, in the company , how your work important, and your education background. I have applied some patents listed in)
* Evidence of Visa Invitation from Department of Home Affairs (if applicable)*
(content of uid grant letter in pdf)
*Confirmation of which target sector you believe would apply to you*
( very simple , just a line in your material and the letter to let them arrange right person to review)

Further details to substantiate how you meet the following criteria:
*Whether you are internationally recognised, and your achievements are also exceptional and outstanding*
(It is hard for me. As I know, someone may offer their paper, conference speech infomation, text, link, photo are all OK.
And if you have open source project is also ok. I have no contribution as above but some patents and recruited appointed as an expert by a commission. So I write them down in a list with some announcement link and patent number assigned by official department.
I gethered some infomation about my companies to show the companies is large, world famous, international branches and business.
)
*Whether you are still prominent in your field*
(I didn't answer this question well, only current position with an internal organization structure image , and some patents our team applied this year)
*Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community*
( Take the Skills and Experties part from CV, describe you're skilled and meets the community needs and confident to xxx)
*Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole. *
(I write a section of "future contribution". In fact it is how to find a job there and different possibility of working, eg. start up company , large local companies . Again confidence of getting a job and make contribution.)

The above questions are GTI project's demand , but we don't need to answer each question ,just write down who you are what you did , let them to assessment. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cidc

ImmiAU said:


> Share some infomation:
> 1. ACS preliminary assessment is free, so don't scare to contact them. Just via email offer some documents.
> If u pass throug preliminary assessment they will tell you and need to pay 500$, So no harm no charge for it.
> 2. They will tell you what they want which maybe found in ACS GTI document before you contact them.
> *Colour scan of passport bio-page*(nothing to say)
> *Detailed CV/Resume*
> ( I have worked for 2 US listed companies and one China listed company, describe how you play an important role in the team, in the company , how your work important, and your education background. I have applied some patents listed in)
> * Evidence of Visa Invitation from Department of Home Affairs (if applicable)*
> (content of uid grant letter in pdf)
> *Confirmation of which target sector you believe would apply to you*
> ( very simple , just a line in your material and the letter to let them arrange right person to review)
> 
> Further details to substantiate how you meet the following criteria:
> *Whether you are internationally recognised, and your achievements are also exceptional and outstanding*
> (It is hard for me. As I know, someone may offer their paper, conference speech infomation, text, link, photo are all OK.
> And if you have open source project is also ok. I have no contribution as above but some patents and recruited appointed as an expert by a commission. So I write them down in a list with some announcement link and patent number assigned by official department.
> I gethered some infomation about my companies to show the companies is large, world famous, international branches and business.
> )
> *Whether you are still prominent in your field*
> (I didn't answer this question well, only current position with an internal organization structure image , and some patents our team applied this year)
> *Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community*
> ( Take the Skills and Experties part from CV, describe you're skilled and meets the community needs and confident to xxx)
> *Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole. *
> (I write a section of "future contribution". In fact it is how to find a job there and different possibility of working, eg. start up company , large local companies . Again confidence of getting a job and make contribution.)
> 
> The above questions are GTI project's demand , but we don't need to answer each question ,just write down who you are what you did , let them to assessment. Good luck everyone.


Thanks for a detailed reply. Much appreciated


----------



## Kanhaiya

TheEndofDays said:


> You can risk it though based on what you wrote, there’s nothing fintech about it. Core Banking specialists are a dime a dozen in Australia.
> 
> You can ask yourself how your profile is distinguished enough that separates you from someone applying for 189/190.


Sure, Might be i haven't put in the right way or possibly agree with you said. The intention is to get the feedback before we move ahead. Reason being i mentioned Fin tech because most of my work are around new intitiative or enhacement of Australian Banking payment system (in IT we also called core Banking). Still feel same , then I will put more focus on 189/190. Please advise.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Kanhaiya said:


> Sure, Might be i haven't put in the right way or possibly agree with you said. The intention is to get the feedback before we move ahead. Reason being i mentioned Fin tech because most of my work are around new intitiative or enhacement of Australian Banking payment system (in IT we also called core Banking). Still feel same , then I will put more focus on 189/190. Please advise.


Try both! EOIs are free for all of them


----------



## Kanhaiya

AlexandraS123 said:


> Try both! EOIs are free for all of them


Thank you.


----------



## Kanhaiya

ImmiAU said:


> Share some infomation:
> 1. ACS preliminary assessment is free, so don't scare to contact them. Just via email offer some documents.
> If u pass throug preliminary assessment they will tell you and need to pay 500$, So no harm no charge for it.
> 2. They will tell you what they want which maybe found in ACS GTI document before you contact them.
> *Colour scan of passport bio-page*(nothing to say)
> *Detailed CV/Resume*
> ( I have worked for 2 US listed companies and one China listed company, describe how you play an important role in the team, in the company , how your work important, and your education background. I have applied some patents listed in)
> * Evidence of Visa Invitation from Department of Home Affairs (if applicable)*
> (content of uid grant letter in pdf)
> *Confirmation of which target sector you believe would apply to you*
> ( very simple , just a line in your material and the letter to let them arrange right person to review)
> 
> Further details to substantiate how you meet the following criteria:
> *Whether you are internationally recognised, and your achievements are also exceptional and outstanding*
> (It is hard for me. As I know, someone may offer their paper, conference speech infomation, text, link, photo are all OK.
> And if you have open source project is also ok. I have no contribution as above but some patents and recruited appointed as an expert by a commission. So I write them down in a list with some announcement link and patent number assigned by official department.
> I gethered some infomation about my companies to show the companies is large, world famous, international branches and business.
> )
> *Whether you are still prominent in your field*
> (I didn't answer this question well, only current position with an internal organization structure image , and some patents our team applied this year)
> *Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community*
> ( Take the Skills and Experties part from CV, describe you're skilled and meets the community needs and confident to xxx)
> *Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole. *
> (I write a section of "future contribution". In fact it is how to find a job there and different possibility of working, eg. start up company , large local companies . Again confidence of getting a job and make contribution.)
> 
> The above questions are GTI project's demand , but we don't need to answer each question ,just write down who you are what you did , let them to assessment. Good luck everyone.


Thank you for detailed, its very useful. Would you mind to share similar detail for below points while filling EOI ?

1. Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600? 
Market value of your role and also if one of you client holding executive role confirms in written as you have ability to attract more than mentioned ? - Suffix ?
2. Details of internationally recognized record of exceptional and outstanding achievement ?

Please advise.
All achievement, article and award you got from client(Australian Bank) or IT service company would be helpful ?


----------



## Ceb

hi All,

I have just received an invite for GTI. I have secured a individual nominator. Do I have to submit the nominator's CV in addition to the form 1000?

From the form 1000, it said
When you lodge this form you should attach:
• a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s
achievements in their field;
• details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your
common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20
or 32);
• relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine
articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about
the applicant; and
• details of employment arrangements or other assistance used
to help establish the applicant.

Thanks,
Ceb


----------



## Hope333

Ceb said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have just received an invite for GTI. I have secured a individual nominator. Do I have to submit the nominator's CV in addition to the form 1000?
> 
> From the form 1000, it said
> When you lodge this form you should attach:
> • a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s
> achievements in their field;
> • details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your
> common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20
> or 32);
> • relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine
> articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about
> the applicant; and
> • details of employment arrangements or other assistance used
> to help establish the applicant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ceb


Congratulations. Exciting news today. Would you mind telling us that do you work in the industry with a high salary? Thanks.


----------



## Menap12

Kanhaiya said:


> Sure, Might be i haven't put in the right way or possibly agree with you said. The intention is to get the feedback before we move ahead. Reason being i mentioned Fin tech because most of my work are around new intitiative or enhacement of Australian Banking payment system (in IT we also called core Banking). Still feel same , then I will put more focus on 189/190. Please advise.


Nothing wrong in trying. If you can specify some very important achievements . Also I presume you are working as contractor ? If yes might be bit tough but still you should place the evidences of achievement rightly. Including how your core banking skills are helpful in developing some key payment platforms and how you helped the bank in Australia to develop that. Are you in work visa? If yes I presume you were hired by the bank from outside Australia. If yes , that could be one of the point which you can mention. Overall it depends on how you place your case with evidences. Also get some strong recommendations. If you are working for a service provider , explain how they are significant globally or locally and how That is related to fintech etc



good luck.


----------



## Menap12

Ceb said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have just received an invite for GTI. I have secured a individual nominator. Do I have to submit the nominator's CV in addition to the form 1000?
> 
> From the form 1000, it said
> When you lodge this form you should attach:
> • a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s
> achievements in their field;
> • details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your
> common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20
> or 32);
> • relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine
> articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about
> the applicant; and
> • details of employment arrangements or other assistance used
> to help establish the applicant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ceb


Congratulations!!


----------



## Bayleaf

Not sure if this has been covered lately on this thread: Forms 1000, 80 & 1221 have been updated lately. The latest version should have the term "(Design date 11/20)" at the lower left/right corner of each page.

I haven't looked deeply into Forms 80 & 1221, but I can see they added a couple more questions in Form 1000 regarding the nominee credentials etc, which are also the same questions you will find on the 858 application page on the IMMI website.

P/s: Day 161 since I submitted EOI, still waiting...  (I miss the coffee-drinking emoji 😂)


----------



## Hope333

Bayleaf said:


> Not sure if this has been covered lately on this thread: Forms 1000, 80 & 1221 have been updated lately. The latest version should have the term "(Design date 11/20)" at the lower left/right corner of each page.
> 
> I haven't looked deeply into Forms 80 & 1221, but I can see they added a couple more questions in Form 1000 regarding the nominee credentials etc, which are also the same questions you will find on the 858 application page on the IMMI website.
> 
> P/s: Day 161 since I submitted EOI, still waiting...  (I miss the coffee-drinking emoji 😂)


Thanks for your update. Seems most PhDs are having a long wait here in this forum. Industry professionals are getting quicker invites. Best wishes to all.


----------



## p.scott930

When I send emails to GTI contact in June/July I got the personalized response within two days. Now they just don't reply to my questions.


----------



## ImmiAU

Kanhaiya said:


> Thank you for detailed, its very useful. Would you mind to share similar detail for below points while filling EOI ?
> 
> 1. Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?
> Market value of your role and also if one of you client holding executive role confirms in written as you have ability to attract more than mentioned ? - Suffix ?
> 2. Details of internationally recognized record of exceptional and outstanding achievement ?
> 
> Please advise.
> All achievement, article and award you got from client(Australian Bank) or IT service company would be helpful ?


1. I've worked for many years , so the income is not a problem.
2. Believe that most of us are not really world famous, world recognized, but we do better than many ordinary persons.
We may not the best in industrial, but the GTO's task is to grant UID from applicants pool, the best persons are not in the pool now.
So you may attach the evidence you think support the world recognized Distinguished Talent and support them to choose you from others. All your uniq honor , name card ,articles, even get in touch with them are useful. Don't submit the things you can not proof.


----------



## Menap12

Bayleaf said:


> Not sure if this has been covered lately on this thread: Forms 1000, 80 & 1221 have been updated lately. The latest version should have the term "(Design date 11/20)" at the lower left/right corner of each page.
> 
> I haven't looked deeply into Forms 80 & 1221, but I can see they added a couple more questions in Form 1000 regarding the nominee credentials etc, which are also the same questions you will find on the 858 application page on the IMMI website.
> 
> P/s: Day 161 since I submitted EOI, still waiting...  (I miss the coffee-drinking emoji 😂)


Thanks for this. Looks like my agent gave me old one and I shared with nominator already. Will recheck with them and get new one.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> Not sure if this has been covered lately on this thread: Forms 1000, 80 & 1221 have been updated lately. The latest version should have the term "(Design date 11/20)" at the lower left/right corner of each page.
> 
> I haven't looked deeply into Forms 80 & 1221, but I can see they added a couple more questions in Form 1000 regarding the nominee credentials etc, which are also the same questions you will find on the 858 application page on the IMMI website.
> 
> P/s: Day 161 since I submitted EOI, still waiting...  (I miss the coffee-drinking emoji 😂)


They also added questions about

current annual salary and expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced.

I am a recent PhD graduate and the offer I can get is only ~90K. Not sure if it will impact the visa application process.


----------



## jjoy

Hello All,
Is form 47SV a mandatory one or optional like 80/1221? If yes, can we upload it after we made the payment or we need to email/ web upload. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bayleaf

jjoy said:


> Hello All,
> Is from 47SV a mandatory one or optional like 80/1221? If yes, can we upload it after we made the payment or we need to email/ web upload. Any thoughts?


If my understanding is correct, Form 47SV is only for those who choose not to do online application (on IMMI website) but prefer to lodge "paper" application instead. I believe most people probably prefer online application, so in this case they probably don't need to fill out Form 47SV.


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> They also added questions about
> 
> current annual salary and expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced.
> 
> I am a recent PhD graduate and the offer I can get is only ~90K. Not sure if it will impact the visa application process.


From what I learned from a visa lawyer and a few successful applicants with ~90K salary, potential candidates who earn < AUD153K still stand a chance if they are within 3 years of PhD completion.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> From what I learned from a visa lawyer and a few successful applicants with ~90K salary, potential candidates who earn < AUD153K still stand a chance if they are within 3 years of PhD completion.


I am currently during the thesis review. Haven't formally attained the degree. Not sure this situation would give me more chance to get invited.


----------



## jjoy

Bayleaf said:


> If my understanding is correct, Form 47SV is only for those who choose not to do online application (on IMMI website) but prefer to lodge "paper" application instead. I believe most people probably prefer online application, so in this case they probably don't need to fill out Form 47SV.


Okay, thanks : )


----------



## tahahmady

Guys, I sent some email to some homeaffairs officers, but came an email which warned me to do not sending email to stuff directly. 

is it affect on my process ?!


----------



## raxataxa

tahahmady said:


> Guys, I sent some email to some homeaffairs officers, but came an email which warned me to do not sending email to stuff directly.
> 
> is it affect on my process ?!


I don't think they will target your application. But good to be aware in the future.


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> I am currently during the thesis review. Haven't formally attained the degree. Not sure this situation would give me more chance to get invited.


I am in the same situation with you... I believe that recent PhD (but not graduate) has the lowest priority. It also depends on sector, one of my friend (MedTech sector) (not graduate) received invitation after 2 weeks. He submitted EOI in August.


----------



## HBow

duynguyen said:


> I am in the same situation with you... I believe that recent PhD (but not graduate) has the lowest priority. It also depends on sector, one of my friend (MedTech sector) (not graduate) received invitation after 2 weeks. He submitted EOI in August.


Out of interest, could you share your friend’s profile if you know it?


----------



## duynguyen

HBow said:


> Out of interest, could you share your friend’s profile if you know it?


He did not have many papers (4-5)


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> He did not have many papers (4-5)


I am also from MedSector. Submitted EOI in June.

10+ papers, 4 first-author. One paper highlighted in media coverage. Elected member of internationally reputable research society. ~7 invited reviews and 3 invited oral talk in conference.

No idea what happened to my application....


----------



## Zmajche88

Ceb said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have just received an invite for GTI. I have secured a individual nominator. Do I have to submit the nominator's CV in addition to the form 1000?
> 
> From the form 1000, it said
> When you lodge this form you should attach:
> • a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s
> achievements in their field;
> • details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your
> common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20
> or 32);
> • relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine
> articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about
> the applicant; and
> • details of employment arrangements or other assistance used
> to help establish the applicant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ceb


Hi Ceb, do you mind sharing your profile?

It's 3 months of waiting for us today.....


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> I am also from MedSector. Submitted EOI in June.
> 
> 10+ papers, 4 first-author. One paper highlighted in media coverage. Elected member of internationally reputable research society. ~7 invited reviews and 3 invited oral talk in conference.
> 
> No idea what happened to my application....


I am so confused now ..


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> I am so confused now ..


I really suspect that the officers forgot my EOI


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> He did not have many papers (4-5)


But if he has a high salary > 150K, then it makes sense


----------



## AlexandraS123

My theory is that they are stockpiling the EOIs that are too good to reject but not enough to accept straight away. They will wait until the end of the financial year to see the entire pool of candidates and then will invite the best EOIs to fill the quota. They are drumming up the program a lot atm. My agent tells me they are proactively ringing up the industry leaders and asking for references of exceptional candidates all over the world to call them up and invite them to apply.


----------



## NB

AlexandraS123 said:


> My theory is that they are stockpiling the EOIs that are too good to reject but not enough to accept straight away. They will wait until the end of the financial year to see the entire pool of candidates and then will invite the best EOIs to fill the quota. They are drumming up the program a lot atm. My agent tells me they are proactively ringing up the industry leaders and asking for references of exceptional candidates all over the world to call them up and invite them to apply.


That makes sense
Cheers


----------



## Menap12

Has anyone got RFI on achievements or other aspects to evidence as distinguished talent or evidence of any claim after 858 is submitted which CO didnt ask during EOI approval .?


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Got invitation to Apply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> But if he has a high salary > 150K, then it makes sense


No, he is just a PhD student in his last semester.


----------



## Rsaleh

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Got invitation to Apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you apply?


----------



## Karak2002

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Got invitation to Apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geeat. So, does getting an UID assure a 100% visa gaurantee ?


----------



## Michael1977

Menap12 said:


> Has anyone got RFI on achievements or other aspects to evidence as distinguished talent or evidence of any claim after 858 is submitted which CO didnt ask during EOI approval .?


yes it happens quite a lot. Cheers


----------



## Michael1977

Karak2002 said:


> Geeat. So, does getting an UID assure a 100% visa gaurantee ?


So if your achievements are documented and verifiable and definitely police and health checks are ok, then yes. Otherwise , definitely no


----------



## ImmiAU

AlexandraS123 said:


> I’m certain I’ve seen the form 80 requirement before but it’s not mentioned now. Anyway, somewhere they ask you for information about yourself there should be a section for travel history. Just enter all your history there





AlexandraS123 said:


> I feel your pain mate, I am in the same boat. I keep a pdf of all my travels and would otherwise attach it as an annex to form 80 or somewhere else in the application. But maybe now they want it filled in manually so the system can automatically generate the police clearance requirements (this is what the Canadian system does)





keviv.sg said:


> Thanks mate. there is certainly a section where we can enter all the travel history. I was looking for a place where we can attach in case of bulky history, as in my case, it is around 100 rows of business travel, none accumulating 12 months over last 10 years, so better was to attach history in tabular format (pdf). It seems the only way is to add each entry in the form. This, I am sure will clutter the form. But there seems no other way.


Have you filled your form through online.immi.gov.au ?
There is a page you can submit all your travel history. and also you can offer your passport info, ID info, family info online. 
I don't know why you try filling that form, according to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/ , online forms and paper forms are different ways. Form 80 is a regular paper outdated form.
So be patent to compelete the detail info online is engough. Am I right ?


----------



## waiting9

Please share your profile.


anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Got invitation to Apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexandraS123

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Got invitation to Apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ImmiAU said:


> Have you filled your form through online.immi.gov.au ?
> There is a page you can submit all your travel history. and also you can offer your passport info, ID info, family info online.
> I don't know why you try filling that form, according to Departmental forms , online forms and paper forms are different ways. Form 80 is a regular paper outdated form.
> So be patent to compelete the detail info online is engough. Am I right ?


It is an online form now yes, which means people with 100+ trips have to sit there for hours and do the data entry instead of just attaching the pdf to form 80 like it was possible to do in the past.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Karak2002 said:


> Geeat. So, does getting an UID assure a 100% visa gaurantee ?


No it doesnt


----------



## AlexandraS123

2507 GTis granted up to October 31st of this fin year


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> No, he is just a PhD student in his last semester.


That doesn't make sense to me, to be honest.............


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> 2507 GTis granted up to October 31st of this fin year
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


This financial year? Which means in 1 month 2507? This should be including dependent’s. We still have 11 months left . I could see around 200 for 124 and 300 for 858.


----------



## AlexandraS123

The financial year began on July 1st. And yes it always includes the dependents


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> 2507 GTis granted up to October 31st of this fin year
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


Is this a good or bad news for those of us waiting for a response from EOI


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> The financial year began on July 1st. And yes it always includes the dependents


Ok thanks. But the new budget announcement of 15k is for oct to sept right?


----------



## dholloye

Menap12 said:


> Ok thanks. But the new budget announcement of 15k is for oct to sept right?


I think the latest budget covers from this year July to June 2021.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Menap12 said:


> Ok thanks. But the new budget announcement of 15k is for oct to sept right?


Nope, it’s for the financial year ending June 30th


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> Is this a good or bad news for those of us waiting for a response from EOI


Probs a good thing as it shows they’ve only gone through 16% of the quota in 33% of the year. Hypothetically it should mean they would pick up the pace now as I am sure the government won’t miss the opportunity to fill the entire 15k quota this year as it looks good and sounds good to the general public


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> That doesn't make sense to me, to be honest.............


Do you want to reapply it after getting the degree? I think filling PhD degree and research fellow salary is much better than Master degree and PhD Scholarship.... (I am in the same situation with you)


----------



## rokaya

duynguyen said:


> Do you want to reapply it after getting the degree? I think filling Ph.D. degree and research fellow salary is much better than Master degree and Ph.D. Scholarship.... (I am in the same situation with you)





> >Wait for the current EOI outcome or filing new right after the degree confirmed?


----------



## gtisp2020

duynguyen said:


> Do you want to reapply it after getting the degree? I think filling PhD degree and research fellow salary is much better than Master degree and PhD Scholarship.... (I am in the same situation with you)


Research fellows with recent PhD may have a slightly better chance that graduating PhDs. But I think it's not a good idea to submit another EOI before having a response on your existing EOI. Rather you could e-mail your PhD completion letter and job offer/contract to them.


----------



## duynguyen

I think after the degree confirmed.



gtisp2020 said:


> Research fellows with recent PhD may have a slightly better chance that graduating PhDs. But I think it's not a good idea to submit another EOI before having a response on your existing EOI. Rather you could e-mail your PhD completion letter and job offer/contract to them.


Hope the existing outcome within 6 months ...


----------



## duynguyen

gtisp2020 said:


> Research fellows with recent PhD may have a slightly better chance that graduating PhDs. But I think it's not a good idea to submit another EOI before having a response on your existing EOI. Rather you could e-mail your PhD completion letter and job offer/contract to them.


The problem is the EOI may be ranked by salary and degree, yeah, I'll try to wait until January (7months)


----------



## Hope333

duynguyen said:


> The problem is the EOI may be ranked by salary and degree, yeah, I'll try to wait until January (7months)


Thanks for sharing. Something good for you may happen before January. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

duynguyen said:


> The problem is the EOI may be ranked by salary and degree, yeah, I'll try to wait until January (7months)


Now, for sure, the salary is ranked as No. 1. There should be a very slight difference for PhD students or PhD fellow. As everyone knows the fellow's salary is hard to meet the requirement, not to mention the student's scholarship. There is still a high chance for everybody here. Beautiful news ahead before Xmas. Best wishes.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Something good for you may happen before January. Good luck.


@Hope333, I like your positivity. Wish me luck as well.


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> @Hope33, I like your positivity. Wish me luck as well.


Surely, I am 100% certain, you will get invited sooner or later. Trust me. 

Sharing this inspiring news with you as well. Best wishes.








Canada and UK ramp up pitch for migrants while Australia struggles to even get its own home


Australia's coronavirus border controls are hampering efforts to revive its stalled immigration program, as Canada expands its intake and the UK makes it easier for migrants to settle.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> The problem is the EOI may be ranked by salary and degree, yeah, I'll try to wait until January (7months)


I also have the same thought. When I submitted EOI, the salary is input as 20K (scholarship) and the degree is Bachelor/Master.

Really feel concerned if they simply rank EOI by salary and degree. Otherwise how come an applicant with the same sector and same stage of PhD but less publication than me already received UID, not to mention I submitted two months earlier than him.


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> I also have the same thought. When I submitted EOI, the salary is input as 20K (scholarship) and the degree is Bachelor/Master.
> 
> Really feel concerned if they simply rank EOI by salary and degree. Otherwise how come an applicant with the same sector and same stage of PhD but less publication than me already received UID, not to mention I submitted two months earlier than him.


I am also surpised that you are in MedTech sector. I thought MedTech sector has the highest priority .... Anyway, where are you now? I am in Victoria.


----------



## duynguyen

I think the EOI is ranked by salary -> degree -> offshore/onshore -> sector -> region. At first, when submitting the EOI, an officer will check quickly based on summary information (if the profile too weak -> reject immediately, if the officer loves the profile -> accept immediately) or else put it to the queue. Now, if you are in the bottom of the queue, it takes a lot of time or even never reachable if someone is inserted in front of you (because of high salary). Anyway, this is just my assumption. Maybe it depends on god ..
One of my friend, first year PhD student (submitted EOI in January) using master degree, no reply, he waits almost 1 year...


----------



## Nam Ho

AlexandraS123 said:


> My theory is that they are stockpiling the EOIs that are too good to reject but not enough to accept straight away. They will wait until the end of the financial year to see the entire pool of candidates and then will invite the best EOIs to fill the quota. They are drumming up the program a lot atm. My agent tells me they are proactively ringing up the industry leaders and asking for references of exceptional candidates all over the world to call them up and invite them to apply.


Then all recently invited candidates (from the beginning of the financial year which is 01/07/2020 to now) should have much much better profiles than a lot of people submitted EOI before 01/07/2020 and waiting since then. But I doubt there are still weak profiles recently but got invitations compared to a lot of you guys submitted in May or Jun/2020. I think weak profiles reported here are not true.

I think GTO officers could be ignoring people submitted EOI in the last financial year and they are now processing people submitted EOI from 01/07/2020. Then we can ask why not resubmit?

For me, I will try to focus on finishing my PhD thesis writing and get more papers accepted during PhD. I just got a paper accepted with high impact factor (IF12, really good journal for nanomaterials, advanced manufacturing) but not very interested in updating GTO case officer now. I am waiting for more papers published and can send an email to the case officer to update. If I got a rejection email now I can easily find an answer: just my profile weaker than a lot of other people. But I have heard nothing since late of June when I submitted my EOI. So confused!!! I am getting less excited in the program since I saw a lot of weak profiles got invitations. They actually had a lot of luck at the beginning of the program. I think paying an agent to polish your profile to get more attractive could really help. I did not do that because I did not care much. 

Based on what I have seen: more papers in the PhD course but fewer papers, fewer achievements in master or bachelor would win against a lot of papers in master but few in the PhD course. If having more than 3 very good papers in PhD could secure your invitation if you apply within the last semester option (based on some of my friends' profile, some got the invitation, some not). If you are PhD students, you all know your value and what you deserve. Hope all you guys get good news. Cheers


----------



## Nam Ho

p.scott930 said:


> I am also from MedSector. Submitted EOI in June.
> 
> 10+ papers, 4 first-author. One paper highlighted in media coverage. Elected member of internationally reputable research society. ~7 invited reviews and 3 invited oral talk in conference.
> 
> No idea what happened to my application....


Your profile is actually much much better than a profile of my friend submitted in May and got visa. But one thing just wanted to let you know to compare is that we all got a scholarship for master and PhD at G8 universities.


----------



## Nam Ho

duynguyen said:


> He did not have many papers (4-5)


but I guess papers he earned are from PhD study?


----------



## duynguyen

Nam Ho said:


> but I guess papers he earned are from PhD study?


I think the priority is changed over time. Victoria is now considering to nominate MedTech sector due to Covid-19, so it depends on the region. Not sure that is the reason?
Victoria also closes 190 nomination program for PhD graduates. I am so unlucky . I may apply 485 and wait until the situation changes.


----------



## kundikoi

You mates are pretty quick to dismiss someone’s profile on here who can’t even defend themselves - is there a point to this 🤨?! 
Whether you like it or not, their profile was simply deemed better by a GTO - on a holistic basis that wasn’t just papers-oriented. Accept this and work on improving your own profiles, rather than denigrating theirs.


----------



## Hope333

duynguyen said:


> I think the priority is changed over time. Victoria is now considering to nominate MedTech sector due to Covid-19, so it depends on the region. Not sure that is the reason?
> Victoria also closes 190 nomination program for PhD graduates. I am so unlucky . I may apply 485 and wait until the situation changes.


You are about to see the light at the end of the tunnel. The Covid-19 slows everything down. For the worst-case scenario, once the pandemic has gone, Australia will open the arm and welcome you and invite you. No matter in the form of 189, 190, or 858. There will be one and definitely one for you.


----------



## duynguyen

Hope333 said:


> You are about to see the light at the end of the tunnel. The Covid-19 slows everything down. For the worst-case scenario, once the pandemic has gone, Australia will open the arm and welcome you and invite you. No matter in the form of 189, 190, or 858. There will be one and definitely one for you.


Thanks Hope333, I like you now, hehe, you are so optimistic. I now forget everything about EOI and focus on the job


----------



## Jan 2020

duynguyen said:


> I think the EOI is ranked by salary -> degree -> offshore/onshore -> sector -> region. At first, when submitting the EOI, an officer will check quickly based on summary information (if the profile too weak -> reject immediately, if the officer loves the profile -> accept immediately) or else put it to the queue. Now, if you are in the bottom of the queue, it takes a lot of time or even never reachable if someone is inserted in front of you (because of high salary). Anyway, this is just my assumption. Maybe it depends on god ..
> One of my friend, first year PhD student (submitted EOI in January) using master degree, no reply, he waits almost 1 year...


I thought all applicants lodged their EOI before mid May got reponse... .


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> I am also surpised that you are in MedTech sector. I thought MedTech sector has the highest priority .... Anyway, where are you now? I am in Victoria.


I am in Queensland now.

I think the priority of MedTech sector is for those related to clinical or COVID. Other basic science in MedTech is in average priority.

Also, if you see the GTI lodged breakdown by sector, you will see MedTech actually have many more applicants than other sectors.


----------



## p.scott930

kundikoi said:


> You mates are pretty quick to dismiss someone’s profile on here who can’t even defend themselves - is there a point to this 🤨?!
> Whether you like it or not, their profile was simply deemed better by a GTO - on a holistic basis that wasn’t just papers-oriented. Accept this and work on improving your own profiles, rather than denigrating theirs.


sometimes I just felt the point-based system is more transparent.


----------



## NB

p.scott930 said:


> sometimes I just felt the point-based system is more transparent.


The point based system is very much alive and kicking
If you feel that it’s a better system, submit an EOI under 189
Cheers


----------



## p.scott930

NB said:


> The point based system is very much alive and kicking
> If you feel that it’s a better system, submit an EOI under 189
> Cheers


No PhD degree yet, so not enough points for 189 😢 

Otherwise I would've already submitted 189


----------



## OMZZZZ

Hi EveryOne,

I just submitted my case now and now fingers crossed,

I hold a Bachelor's Degree in chemical Engineering which I completed in 2007 and then did my master's in Environmental Engineering from A top Uni in Sweden. Worked for an Oil Company from 2010-2019 and got selected for Company Sponsored Post Graduate Programme to the top university in Australia and about to Graduate in Feb SO I have 2 Master's. Applied in the sector of Energy and Mining.

Major Achievements mentioned are

Designing innovation of Filter Housing to withstand High Temperature in collaboration with a multinational company. The housing is now used for high-temperature applications both in Oil & Gas and Mining Industry. (Enidence Attached)
Won Scholarship from my company worth 200,000 USD to world top-ranked University in Australia after competing with 12000 Employees. (Evidence Attached)
Making operational a gas field of the company which was left dormant since 2008 due to negative economics. The field is currently operational with two more wells drilled and earning huge revenue for the company. (Evidence Attached)
Shortlisted by a Big Oil Company from the USA from all around the globe to participate in the technical course . The course was fully sponsored by that company. (Evidence Attached)
Designing and commissioning of a plant which has an innovative thing in it and successfully running for the last few years (Evidence Attached).
Author of 16 Plant Operation Manuals. (Evidence Attached)
Implementeed remote monitoring to Remote wells (Evidence Attached)
On Reviewer Panel of 2 X World's Best Scientific Journal Although reviewed only paper for each only. (Evidence Attached).

Another postive point is that I have 5 X Certifications from the USA, UK, Dubai and Singapore.

The Drawbacks are 

Salary under the mentioned threshold. 
Nominator not available now but will be mentioned as soon as get the UID. As going thru the comments of on the page all along the way which was very helpful in preparing the case was that actual role of the nominator comes into play when you get the UID and apply for Visa.

OI would request my fellow peers all those who have seen the process closely how you think this case would gonna go.

Regards and bundle of thanks to everybody who had been sharing valuable feedback on the forum.


----------



## OMZZZZ

OMZZZZ said:


> Hi EveryOne,
> 
> I just submitted my case now and now fingers crossed,
> 
> I hold a Bachelor's Degree in chemical Engineering which I completed in 2007 and then did my master's in Environmental Engineering from A top Uni in Sweden. Worked for an Oil Company from 2010-2019 and got selected for Company Sponsored Post Graduate Programme to the top university in Australia and about to Graduate in Feb SO I have 2 Master's. Applied in the sector of Energy and Mining.
> 
> Major Achievements mentioned are
> 
> Designing innovation of Filter Housing to withstand High Temperature in collaboration with a multinational company. The housing is now used for high-temperature applications both in Oil & Gas and Mining Industry. (Enidence Attached)
> Won Scholarship from my company worth 200,000 USD to world top-ranked University in Australia after competing with 12000 Employees. (Evidence Attached)
> Making operational a gas field of the company which was left dormant since 2008 due to negative economics. The field is currently operational with two more wells drilled and earning huge revenue for the company. (Evidence Attached)
> Shortlisted by a Big Oil Company from the USA from all around the globe to participate in the technical course . The course was fully sponsored by that company. (Evidence Attached)
> Designing and commissioning of a plant which has an innovative thing in it and successfully running for the last few years (Evidence Attached).
> Author of 16 Plant Operation Manuals. (Evidence Attached)
> Implementeed remote monitoring to Remote wells (Evidence Attached)
> On Reviewer Panel of 2 X World's Best Scientific Journal Although reviewed only paper for each only. (Evidence Attached).
> 
> Another postive point is that I have 5 X Certifications from the USA, UK, Dubai and Singapore.
> 
> The Drawbacks are
> 
> Salary under the mentioned threshold. But gave few pieces of evidence from SEEK with Job postings with the experience I have it would be no problem to get the Job around 160000-190000 AUD.
> Nominator not available now but will be mentioned as soon as get the UID. As going thru the comments of on the page all along the way which was very helpful in preparing the case was that actual role of the nominator comes into play when you get the UID and apply for Visa.
> 
> OI would request my fellow peers all those who have seen the process closely how you think this case would gonna go.
> 
> Regards and bundle of thanks to everybody who had been sharing valuable feedback on the forum.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Karak2002 said:


> Geeat. So, does getting an UID assure a 100% visa gaurantee ?


Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Rsaleh said:


> When did you apply?


Sep 14th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholloye

p.scott930 said:


> sometimes I just felt the point-based system is more transparent.


I actually think so too. 
Decisions by GTO officers can be very subjective. 
For instance, an applicant with MSc by research (M.Phil) was denied on basis that he is not qualified. M. Phil do not come with grading just like PhD. The GTO insisted on having a grade to reflect if the applicant meets 80% of loading, while another GTO showed a willingness to grant UID though the certificate passed the 3 years period at that time.


----------



## D2014

duynguyen said:


> I think the priority is changed over time. Victoria is now considering to nominate MedTech sector due to Covid-19, so it depends on the region. Not sure that is the reason?
> Victoria also closes 190 nomination program for PhD graduates. I am so unlucky . I may apply 485 and wait until the situation changes.


Could you please let me know when did you apply for visa 485? I applied in June and still waiting. I am also in Victoria.


----------



## AlexandraS123

D2014 said:


> Could you please let me know when did you apply for visa 485? I applied in June and still waiting. I am also in Victoria.


Current processing times of 7 months, I think you’ll have to wait a bit more...


----------



## HBow

Is there a place to see lodged EOI and submission etc for GTI visa as there is for 189 using the dynamic page in skillselect?


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> No PhD degree yet, so not enough points for 189 😢
> 
> Otherwise I would've already submitted 189


GTI is essentially a fast-tracked version of 189 (with more discretion by the COs). so I hope that you can see the irony in complaining about the GTI waiting time (which, again, is in the <10% minority of all applicants) when not even qualifying for the much-more-backlogged 189 (yet)...



OMZZZZ said:


> Hi EveryOne,
> 
> OI would request my fellow peers all those who have seen the process closely how you think this case would gonna go.
> 
> Regards and bundle of thanks to everybody who had been sharing valuable feedback on the forum.


you obviously gave this a lot of thought and research on the thread. just curious as to why the EOI submission couldn't wait a few more days for the feedback you're now soliciting from us 🤨? 

low salary and no nominator will kick this down to the 'review later' pile now. 



dholloye said:


> I actually think so too.
> Decisions by GTO officers can be very subjective.
> For instance, an applicant with MSc by research (M.Phil) was denied on basis that he is not qualified. M. Phil do not come with grading just like PhD. The GTO insisted on having a grade to reflect if the applicant meets 80% of loading, while another GTO showed a willingness to grant UID though the certificate passed the 3 years period at that time.


care to explain how a points-based system would have remedied the alleged discrepancy? 

and subjectivity is a two-way street: many will benefit from it as well - yet we won't hear about it on the thread 🤷‍♂️



HBow said:


> Is there a place to see lodged EOI and submission etc for GTI visa as there is for 189 using the dynamic page in skillselect?


no


----------



## gtisp2020

D2014 said:


> Could you please let me know when did you apply for visa 485? I applied in June and still waiting. I am also in Victoria.


My 485 approved within a month. Applied in July from Victoria.


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> GTI is essentially a fast-tracked version of 189 (with more discretion by the COs). so I hope that you can see the irony in complaining about the GTI waiting time (which, again, is in the <10% minority of all applicants) when not even qualifying for the much-more-backlogged 189 (yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously gave this a lot of thought and research on the thread. just curious as to why the EOI submission couldn't wait a few more days for the feedback you're now soliciting from us 🤨?
> 
> low salary and no nominator will kick this down to the 'review later' pile now.
> 
> 
> care to explain how a points-based system would have remedied the alleged discrepancy?
> 
> and subjectivity is a two-way street: many will benefit from it as well - yet we won't hear about it on the thread 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> no


Yes, you are right that being subjective is a two-way game. I have friends (PhD students) without a single paper and obtained GTI visa from the last financial year (2019/2020).
It just kind of unfair for recent PhD graduate and those in the last 6 months with a reasonable amount of publications, yet they are still waiting for UID in months. 

There ain't no perfect system but a point-based system incorporated into GTI would have been much better. 

I am sure you must have seen very weak profiles getting the UID, some do not have future plans on securing nominator and have UIDs....

Loads of different stories.

I want to assume the department will make some house cleaning in the future.

Regardless of the long waiting time, some recent graduates and PhD candidates would still get the UID but not all will do.


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> GTI is essentially a fast-tracked version of 189 (with more discretion by the COs). so I hope that you can see the irony in complaining about the GTI waiting time (which, again, is in the <10% minority of all applicants) when not even qualifying for the much-more-backlogged 189 (yet)...
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously gave this a lot of thought and research on the thread. just curious as to why the EOI submission couldn't wait a few more days for the feedback you're now soliciting from us 🤨?
> 
> low salary and no nominator will kick this down to the 'review later' pile now.
> 
> 
> care to explain how a points-based system would have remedied the alleged discrepancy?
> 
> and subjectivity is a two-way street: many will benefit from it as well - yet we won't hear about it on the thread 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> no


Point-based system is based on merits while the current system (GTI-EOI) which is highly subjective on the GTO and how the information is being presented to the GTO. 
In a point-based system, the system automatically sums up your points, you either meet the points or not. If you do not meet the point, you would have little on no chance at progressing further. 

NB: The GTI has actually favoured a lot of folks who would never or can never meet up with the point-based system, and most of them are happy and at same time gaslighting at those on the long waiting list of EOI.


----------



## NB

dholloye said:


> Point-based system is based on merits while the current system (GTI-EOI) which is highly subjective on the GTO and how the information is being presented to the GTO.
> In a point-based system, the system automatically sums up your points, you either meet the points or not. If you do not meet the point, you would have little on no chance at progressing further.
> 
> NB: The GTI has actually favoured a lot of folks who would never or can never meet up with the point-based system, and most of them are happy and at same time gaslighting at those on the long waiting list of EOI.


I do not know what merits you are talking about
189 is the biggest source of manpower for stocking shelves, pumping gas and driving Uber in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## dholloye

NB said:


> I do not know what merits you are talking about
> 189 is the biggest source of manpower for stocking shelves, pumping gas and driving Uber in Australia
> Cheers


It appears so cause it was manipulated and the initial objectives of the visa were missed out.
Can you honestly say GTI visas would not end up in the same situation?

Aside those employers getting the GTI visas, I don't see any potential GTI visa holders (even PhD graduate and employee) being 100 % assured of a professional job in Oz. 

I have been in this country for some years now, you cannot compare industrialization and development in USA / Canada with likes of Australia...


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Last two days remain this week.... no news...


----------



## raxataxa

NB said:


> I do not know what merits you are talking about
> 189 is the biggest source of manpower for stocking shelves, pumping gas and driving Uber in Australia
> Cheers


A bit unfair comment?-given tons of recipients are professionals as well- inc nurses, accountants, etc- some I know personally. Not denying the manpower you mentioned got through that system as well.


----------



## dholloye

Amanda_GTI said:


> Last two days remain this week.... no news...


Personal view.
Judging by recent FOI, and provided (if) the department does not increase the number of GTI visas granted on monthly average between now and June 2021, they would fall short of the 15,000 slots. 

However, looking at the FOI, there has been some arithmetic increase in the number of 124 GTI visa granted. 
On the other hand, there has been a notable decline with 858 visas which targetted onshore applicants, this is not the very good news. 
The 858 declined continually declined from June till September.
Let see what happens in November and December? 

NB: 124 and 858 are now unified. 
Two plausible reasons: 
1. The number of slots available for 124 is about to be exhausted or it has been exhausted 
2. To avoid onshore applicant with families oversea from leaving the country prior to the final decision. 

My guess "2" could also be responsible for stockpiling of onshore EOIs as it seems some or most of the offshore applicants are being treated aggressively. This also reflects in the higher numbers of 124 visas being granted in the last couple of months. On the other hand, the department seems to target the funds, innovators and those that could create employment opportunities. 

So I would suggest that applicants be patient and wait to see what happens in last three months of the current FY. As we witnessed a geometrical progression in numbers of GTI visas granted for onshore (858) candidates in the last two months of the previous FY. 


Link to FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


----------



## raxataxa

dholloye said:


> Personal view.
> Judging by recent FOI, and provided (if) the department does not increase the number of GTI visas granted on monthly average between now and June 2021, they would fall short of the 15,000 slots.
> 
> However, looking at the FOI, there has been some arithmetic increase in the number of 124 GTI visa granted.
> On the other hand, there has been a notable decline with 858 visas which targetted onshore applicants, this is not the very good news.
> The 858 declined continually declined from June till September.
> Let see what happens in November and December?
> 
> NB: 124 and 858 are now unified.
> Two plausible reasons:
> 1. The number of slots available for 124 is about to be exhausted or it has been exhausted
> 2. To avoid onshore applicant with families oversea from leaving the country prior to the final decision.
> 
> My guess "2" could also be responsible for stockpiling of onshore EOIs as it seems some or most of the offshore applicants are being treated aggressively. This also reflects in the higher numbers of 124 visas being granted in the last couple of months. On the other hand, the department seems to target the funds, innovators and those that could create employment opportunities.
> 
> So I would suggest that applicants be patient and wait to see what happens in last three months of the current FY. As we witnessed a geometrical progression in numbers of GTI visas granted for onshore (858) candidates in the last two months of the previous FY.
> 
> 
> Link to FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


Further to what you said- I believe we should keep exploring other opportunities to apply (189/190/sponsored etc). Coz this "fast track" can turn out to be the "slowest track" for many of us. The wait may not be worth it.


----------



## dholloye

raxataxa said:


> Further to what you said- I believe we should keep exploring other opportunities to apply (189/190/sponsored etc). Coz this "fast track" can turn out to be the "slowest track" for many of us. The wait may not be worth it.


I second this mate. 
Not just 189/190/sponsored visa but other countries such as Canada and the USA. 
From available statistics available in the public domain, there are more professional jobs in Canada than Australia. 

Please do not limit your exploration or potentials. 

I have friends who are fresh PhD graduate with GTI visa and still seeking for jobs for over 10 months now. I am sure no one wants to be in that joblessness circumstance.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any one got UID but visa rejected in this Group ? 
I thought before UID awarded GTO will scrutinise applicant details


----------



## AlexandraS123

prajnyasandeep said:


> Any one got UID but visa rejected in this Group ?
> I thought before UID awarded GTO will scrutinise applicant details


Might be a bit outdated data now, as it is for the calendar year of 2020 until mid August, based on this FOI the reject rate of 858 is about 2%. So to answer your question, chances of being rejected are low but not zero.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200800731-document-released.PDF


----------



## kundikoi

dholloye said:


> Yes, you are right that being subjective is a two-way game. I have friends (PhD students) without a single paper and obtained GTI visa from the last financial year (2019/2020).
> It just kind of unfair for recent PhD graduate and those in the last 6 months with a reasonable amount of publications, yet they are still waiting for UID in months.


Like mentioned here before multiple times, GTI is not about a single metric like the # of publications. I don't see what's 'unfair' about it since it's pretty clear from the eligibility requirements.



dholloye said:


> There ain't no perfect system but a point-based system incorporated into GTI would have been much better.


better how exactly? with 30,000 applicants sitting on the same maximum number of points and COs unable to decide the 'fair' way of breaking the ties?



dholloye said:


> I am sure you must have seen very weak profiles getting the UID, some do not have future plans on securing nominator and have UIDs....


from this thread, I may have seen like 5% max - which is within any reasonable tolerance ratio. the other 95% have had equal or stronger profiles than others (in my judgment). any other hearsay is impossible to confirm & debate.




dholloye said:


> Regardless of the long waiting time, some recent graduates and PhD candidates would still get the UID but not all will do.


well I would think that's precisely the intent & design of the programme - after all, it's not a PhD or recent graduate visa to begin with.




dholloye said:


> Point-based system is based on merits while the current system (GTI-EOI) which is highly subjective on the GTO and how the information is being presented to the GTO.


except that there's zero hard evidence of "high subjectivity" by the GTOs. pretty much everyone who has met the stated criteria (i.e. your 'points') has passed through with no issue - it's the borderline cases that do _not_ meet some criteria that are backlogged. I don't see how a points-based system would resolve the same issue.



dholloye said:


> NB: The GTI has actually favoured a lot of folks who would never or can never meet up with the point-based system, and most of them are happy and at same time gaslighting at those on the long waiting list of EOI.


nice shade 😆 suppose I'm one of them - too bad I wasn't educated in Oz and the super-fair skills assessment body didn't consider foreign experience equivalent to the Oz one 🤷‍♂️ not entirely sure what that has to do with 'merit', 'fairness' or 'gaslighting' though 



NB said:


> I do not know what merits you are talking about
> 189 is the biggest source of manpower for stocking shelves, pumping gas and driving Uber in Australia
> Cheers


lolz - my sentiment exactly



dholloye said:


> It appears so cause it was manipulated and the initial objectives of the visa were missed out. Can you honestly say GTI visas would not end up in the same situation?


oh, please do tell - what *were *the "initial objectives" 🤨?
and based on how GTI has been unfolding to date, I most certainly *can *say it's not headed in the same direction as 189.



raxataxa said:


> Further to what you said- I believe we should keep exploring other opportunities to apply (189/190/sponsored etc). Coz this "fast track" can turn out to be the "slowest track" for many of us. The wait may not be worth it.


yep, I for one am of the opinion that longer waits are not necessarily indicative of increasing chances


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> Personal view.
> Judging by recent FOI, and provided (if) the department does not increase the number of GTI visas granted on monthly average between now and June 2021, they would fall short of the 15,000 slots.
> 
> However, looking at the FOI, there has been some arithmetic increase in the number of 124 GTI visa granted.
> On the other hand, there has been a notable decline with 858 visas which targetted onshore applicants, this is not the very good news.
> The 858 declined continually declined from June till September.
> Let see what happens in November and December?
> 
> NB: 124 and 858 are now unified.
> Two plausible reasons:
> 1. The number of slots available for 124 is about to be exhausted or it has been exhausted
> 2. To avoid onshore applicant with families oversea from leaving the country prior to the final decision.
> 
> My guess "2" could also be responsible for stockpiling of onshore EOIs as it seems some or most of the offshore applicants are being treated aggressively. This also reflects in the higher numbers of 124 visas being granted in the last couple of months. On the other hand, the department seems to target the funds, innovators and those that could create employment opportunities.
> 
> So I would suggest that applicants be patient and wait to see what happens in last three months of the current FY. As we witnessed a geometrical progression in numbers of GTI visas granted for onshore (858) candidates in the last two months of the previous FY.
> 
> 
> Link to FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


Yes, I agree for the "1" reason. The visa policy in Australia is always offshore first for the past decade. So I am not surprised about this GTI visa. COs wanna bring talented and rich people in. Talented people already onshore, they do not really care too much. Even onshore students or workers have contributed a lot ( tuition fee, spending and tax) to Australia. People never been to Australia but with working experience overseas always have a much higher chance to get invited in 189 or 190 than onshore applicants given to the similar background. This is the reality for sure. Anyway, things get worse before getting better. The worst decade has nearly done. The next decade will be on a new page. Beautiful news will come in cascade. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Hope333

dholloye said:


> I second this mate.
> Not just 189/190/sponsored visa but other countries such as Canada and the USA.
> From available statistics available in the public domain, there are more professional jobs in Canada than Australia.
> 
> Please do not limit your exploration or potentials.
> 
> I have friends who are fresh PhD graduate with GTI visa and still seeking for jobs for over 10 months now. I am sure no one wants to be in that joblessness circumstance.


Strongly agree. The policy in Canada and USA is always onshore applicants first, never change. Same as Australia about 8 years ago, onshore applicants almost 100% get visas. It's time for Australia to change after the pandemic. People shortage globally is the trend in the next decade. Best wishes to all.


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> Like mentioned here before multiple times, GTI is not about a single metric like the # of publications. I don't see what's 'unfair' about it since it's pretty clear from the eligibility requirements.
> 
> 
> better how exactly? with 30,000 applicants sitting on the same maximum number of points and COs unable to decide the 'fair' way of breaking the ties?
> 
> 
> from this thread, I may have seen like 5% max - which is within any reasonable tolerance ratio. the other 95% have had equal or stronger profiles than others (in my judgment). any other hearsay is impossible to confirm & debate.
> 
> 
> 
> well I would think that's precisely the intent & design of the programme - after all, it's not a PhD or recent graduate visa to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> except that there's zero hard evidence of "high subjectivity" by the GTOs. pretty much everyone who has met the stated criteria (i.e. your 'points') has passed through with no issue - it's the borderline cases that do _not_ meet some criteria that are backlogged. I don't see how a points-based system would resolve the same issue.
> 
> 
> nice shade 😆 suppose I'm one of them - too bad I wasn't educated in Oz and the super-fair skills assessment body didn't consider foreign experience equivalent to the Oz one 🤷‍♂️ not entirely sure what that has to do with 'merit', 'fairness' or 'gaslighting' though
> 
> 
> lolz - my sentiment exactly
> 
> 
> oh, please do tell - what *were *the "initial objectives" 🤨?
> and based on how GTI has been unfolding to date, I most certainly *can *say it's not headed in the same direction as 189.
> 
> 
> yep, I for one am of the opinion that longer waits are not necessarily indicative of increasing chances


Firstly, I need you to go and research on the history of 189/190 visa and how it evolved to where it's today. 
To break it down, it started just like the 124/858 and degenerated, exploited by cons for cheap labourers. 

There are thousands of applicants for 189/190 but yet the department monthly makes a handful of selection. 

Initially and till now, 124 was designed for offshore applicants while 858 was designed for onshore which would target not only PhD graduates but as well as qualified candidates. 

You answered my question with prejudice and not open-minded with respect to if 858 would never be exploited for cheap labours. Without proper implementation and creation of jobs (real industrialization), the same fate will befall 858 visa holders. Imagine you have the visa and you are unable to secure employment for months, Oz government would only support you after two (2) years of being a P-Resident. You have to sort to menial jobs to support yourself, hard truth. 
"Time will tell on this"


GTI started long ago and it was initially targeted towards athletics and super talented.


----------



## kundikoi

dholloye said:


> Firstly, I need you to go and research on the history of 189/190 visa and how it evolved to where it's today.
> To break it down, it started just like the 124/858 and degenerated, exploited by cons for cheap labourers.
> 
> There are thousands of applicants for 189/190 but yet the department monthly makes a handful of selection.
> 
> Initially and till now, 124 was designed for offshore applicants while 858 was designed for onshore which would target not only PhD graduates but as well as qualified candidates.
> 
> You answered my question with prejudice and not open-minded with respect to if 858 would never be exploited for cheap labours. Without proper implementation and creation of jobs (real industrialization), the same fate will befall 858 visa holders. Imagine you have the visa and you are unable to secure employment for months, Oz government would only support you after two (2) years of being a P-Resident. You have to sort to menial jobs to support yourself, hard truth.
> "Time will tell on this"


I don't understand what you're trying to argue mate: 
1) that GTI should adopt the same buggy points system that you yourself have already dismissed as degenerated & exploited? 
2) that 858 is bound to turn into a new 189 with all the subjectivity? Quite on the contrary, the level of increased scrutiny by the dept and the high caliber of recent applicants even on this thread alone actually ensures that "menial jobbers" won't get through to begin with  they're clearly targeting high-earners and start-up founders who can fend for themselves and actually generate further jobs in the Oz economy. 



dholloye said:


> GTI started long ago and it was initially targeted towards athletics and super talented.


now that's just ridiculous mate, I was there when it started a little over a year ago 🤠 858&124 may have been around for a while, but not GTI in its entire shape of EOIs/priority fields/GTOs etc. It's an entirely new program built from scratch and simply using the older legislative mechanisms to successfully reduce the bureaucracy. 

and while we're on the 'history' lesson, PhDs and recent grads never even figured in GTI during the roll-out - a small quota was merely carved out post-factum, around Feb'20, when the dept realised they didn't market the program sufficiently and started freaking out about the low EOI rates.


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to argue mate:
> 1) that GTI should adopt the same buggy points system that you yourself have already dismissed as degenerated & exploited?
> 2) that 858 is bound to turn into a new 189 with all the subjectivity? Quite on the contrary, the level of increased scrutiny by the dept and the high caliber of recent applicants even on this thread alone actually ensures that "menial jobbers" won't get through to begin with  they're clearly targeting high-earners and start-up founders who can fend for themselves and actually generate further jobs in the Oz economy.
> 
> 
> now that's just ridiculous mate, I was there when it started a little over a year ago 🤠 858&124 may have been around for a while, but not GTI in its entire shape of EOIs/priority fields/GTOs etc. It's an entirely new program built from scratch and simply using the older legislative mechanisms to successfully reduce the bureaucracy.
> 
> and while we're on the 'history' lesson, PhDs and recent grads never even figured in GTI during the roll-out - a small quota was merely carved out post-factum, around Feb'20, when the dept realised they didn't market the program sufficiently and started freaking out about the low EOI rates.


If I may ask you, someone with PR, onshore, highly talented, skilled and no industry to work? Where would he/she send his application?
To start with, how many of your friends onshore have secured employment and employer was able to meet the FWHIT?
GTO would scrutinize, get highly talented and qualified candidate the PR but where are the high paying jobs in Oz meeting the FWHIT?

I am saying the GTI system is not perfect and would likely be in the same fate as the older point-based system, it still needs to be revamped besides Oz gov need to create more jobs and investment. We have seen "untalented" individual securing the visa in the early stages. 

The whole GTI started over 2 years ago, it did not start in November 2019 as many might think. It has been in existence for a while but only known among elites (athletics and super talented individual), also, it was not available in the public space as at then. 

Students (PhD & recent graduate) were only captured in late last year (2019)
Saying small fraction was carved out for recent graduate and PhDs is another fallacy, you can critically do the statistics of onshore GTI visa granted compared with offshore in FY 2019 and compare the number to 124 which was strictly for onshore applicants. 

NB: "2832" 858 visas were granted between Nov 1, 2019 and August 22, 2020 while "773" 124 visa were granted in the same period. There are loads of public data available, one of the FOI indicates that 1833 PhD/Doctorate, 20 PhD student, and 2227 MSc while 674 BSc applicants have submitted EOI as at October 10,2020. Giving proper consideration of the figures, its highly indicative that onshore applicants received the highest GTI visas (124 & 858), in addition, MSc holders have the highest followed by PhDs. 


Please do your research before publicly posting information and be careful of disinformation.


----------



## kundikoi

dholloye said:


> Please do your research before publicly posting information and be careful of disinformation.


you'd do really well by heeding your own advice mate



dholloye said:


> If I may ask you, someone with PR, onshore, highly talented, skilled and no industry to work? Where would he/she send his application?
> To start with, how many of your friends onshore have secured employment and employer was able to meet the FWHIT?
> GTO would scrutinize, get highly talented and qualified candidate the PR but where are the high paying jobs in Oz meeting the FWHIT?


I'm in FinTech mate - there's a new start-up popping up pretty much every day in the sector. I've got 3 close friends who secured GTI and they have a few each as well - all above FWHIT and with no issues/delays. 
If you're trying to argue that not everybody onshore can secure a FWHIT job, I don't see the need to - I agree. So I guess I'm not really sure as to what your point is? 



dholloye said:


> I am saying the GTI system is not perfect and would likely be in the same fate as the older point-based system, it still needs to be revamped besides Oz gov need to create more jobs and investment.


It just started a year ago and so far has met or exceeded most of the goals - including with regards to the application and visa grant turnaround times. I don't see any need for a revamp and one could argue the Oz gov is doing exactly what you'd like it to do ("creating more jobs and investment") through the program.



dholloye said:


> We have seen "untalented" individual securing the visa in the early stages.


and *we *haven't 🤷‍♂️ 



dholloye said:


> The whole GTI started over 2 years ago, it did not start in November 2019 as many might think. It has been in existence for a while but only known among elites (athletics and super talented individual), also, it was not available in the public space as at then.


care to provide a link or other proof 🤨? 
coz there isn't, you're spreading ridiculous misinformation while confusing the Distinguished Talent visa with GTIP (an issue already raised and closed on this thread a while back). 



dholloye said:


> Students (PhD & recent graduate) were only captured in late last year (2019)


they weren't 


dholloye said:


> Saying small fraction was carved out for recent graduate and PhDs is another fallacy


it's not - GTIP has allocated only 20% of its 5,000 quota to recent graduates and PhDs last year, you might want to do your own research mate



dholloye said:


> you can critically do the statistics of onshore GTI visa granted compared with offshore in FY 2019 and compare the number to 124 which was strictly for onshore applicants.


what does that have to do with the 20% quota that *is *a carve-out 🤨


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> you'd do really well by heeding your own advice mate
> 
> 
> I'm in FinTech mate - there's a new start-up popping up pretty much every day in the sector. I've got 3 close friends who secured GTI and they have a few each as well - all above FWHIT and with no issues/delays.
> If you're trying to argue that not everybody onshore can secure a FWHIT job, I don't see the need to - I agree. So I guess I'm not really sure as to what your point is?
> 
> 
> It just started a year ago and so far has met or exceeded most of the goals - including with regards to the application and visa grant turnaround times. I don't see any need for a revamp and one could argue the Oz gov is doing exactly what you'd like it to do ("creating more jobs and investment") through the program.
> 
> 
> and *we *haven't 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> care to provide a link or other proof 🤨?
> coz there isn't, you're spreading ridiculous misinformation while confusing the Distinguished Talent visa with GTIP (an issue already raised and closed on this thread a while back).
> 
> 
> they weren't
> 
> it's not - GTIP has allocated only 20% of its 5,000 quota to recent graduates and PhDs last year, you might want to do your own research mate
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with the 20% quota that *is *a carve-out 🤨


Both DT and GTI are now the same, so be mindful and be polite when responding to chat. 
How are about those outside FinTech? How many have secured the jobs with FWHIT?
New start-up every day? Big fallacy...
If there is no need to meet up FWHIT why does the department rejects most of the offshore applicants not meeting the FWHIT? Think about it. 
What is the reason behind ditching 189/190 for 124/858 if not for the funds? The higher your pay in Oz the higher tax you pay to the gov. They need people with high paying jobs, to get their taxes and make major development... I hope this addresses why the need for the FWHIT to be met by GTI visa holders. 



You don't see a reason for revamping but it's so glaring they are revamping it and maybe more revamp underway.
We have seen so many changes to the whole DT and GTI in last three months. 

I have seen a couple of your posts and some are so disgusting, while others are factual and helpful. 
One needs to apply emotional intelligence when sharing info in the public domain.


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> you'd do really well by heeding your own advice mate
> 
> 
> I'm in FinTech mate - there's a new start-up popping up pretty much every day in the sector. I've got 3 close friends who secured GTI and they have a few each as well - all above FWHIT and with no issues/delays.
> If you're trying to argue that not everybody onshore can secure a FWHIT job, I don't see the need to - I agree. So I guess I'm not really sure as to what your point is?
> 
> 
> It just started a year ago and so far has met or exceeded most of the goals - including with regards to the application and visa grant turnaround times. I don't see any need for a revamp and one could argue the Oz gov is doing exactly what you'd like it to do ("creating more jobs and investment") through the program.
> 
> 
> and *we *haven't 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> care to provide a link or other proof 🤨?
> coz there isn't, you're spreading ridiculous misinformation while confusing the Distinguished Talent visa with GTIP (an issue already raised and closed on this thread a while back).
> 
> 
> they weren't
> 
> it's not - GTIP has allocated only 20% of its 5,000 quota to recent graduates and PhDs last year, you might want to do your own research mate
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with the 20% quota that *is *a carve-out 🤨


Is that figure 20% of 5000?


----------



## kundikoi

dholloye said:


> Both DT and GTI are now the same


they are not - they continue having different budget allocations and processes, I'm not sure how much more functional English one needs to explain & grasp this pretty simple distinction  🤦‍♂️



dholloye said:


> How are about those outside FinTech? How many have secured the jobs with FWHIT?


well - evidently a significant chunk of ~7,000 grants to date (exc. quota) 👏



dholloye said:


> If there is no need to meet up FWHIT why does the department rejects most of the offshore applicants not meeting the FWHIT? Think about it.


who said "there is no need to meet FWHIT" 🤨? it's like the one need one *better *meet to get UID. 



dholloye said:


> You don't see a reason for revamping but it's so glaring they are revamping it and maybe more revamp underway.
> We have seen so many changes to the whole DT and GTI in last three months.


yea - by making it more streamlined and applying ever more scrutiny to weed out the fakers and pretenders. that's not a 'revamp', that's just evolution.



dholloye said:


> One needs to apply emotional intelligence when sharing info in the public domain.


I'd say one needs to apply basic intelligence period mate



dholloye said:


> Is that figure 20% of 5000?


yes, and plenty of sources out there specifying as much if one bothered to DYOR


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> they are not - they continue having different budget allocations and processes, I'm not sure how much more functional English one needs to explain & grasp this pretty simple distinction  🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> well - evidently a significant chunk of ~7,000 grants to date (exc. quota) 👏
> 
> 
> who said "there is no need to meet FWHIT" 🤨? it's like the one need one *better *meet to get UID.
> 
> 
> yea - by making it more streamlined and applying ever more scrutiny to weed out the fakers and pretenders. that's not a 'revamp', that's just evolution.
> 
> 
> I'd say one needs to apply basic intelligence period mate
> 
> 
> yes, and plenty of sources out there specifying as much if one bothered to DYOR


I do not have the luxury of time to exchange grammers: from what I said "Both are now the same" Unlike in the past... It's not just about functional English to understand this single line, one of the reasons a lot of people are scared of taking Test of English to meet the highest standard. 

Have all the grantees 7000s chunk secured a professional job? Have they all meet the FWHIT? 
Address the questions and stop twisting the narratives. 
Are you the Minister of Immigration or GTO that knows there is no need for meeting the FWHIT?
In a way, its one of the requirements but does not apply strictly to recent PhD, MSc graduates and those in last 6 months. DYOR. 

I will call your attention when next there is a major revamp. NO need to argue on this.... 
Basic intelligence or common sense ain't common to all... so first seek common sense then know when to apply it. 

The sources stated 20% as for PhD/recent graduates but in actual sense, the number of grantees is way over 20% of the total. 
20% of 5000 is merely 1000. You can compare this to the total number of onshore granted the visa.


----------



## TheEndofDays

Hope333 said:


> Strongly agree. The policy in Canada and USA is always onshore applicants first, never change. Same as Australia about 8 years ago, onshore applicants almost 100% get visas. It's time for Australia to change after the pandemic. People shortage globally is the trend in the next decade. Best wishes to all.


You sure USA is a better and easier option? With their 7% country of origin quota for employment-based green card? You mustn’t have heard of Indians in the US stuck in H1B


----------



## rokaya

Any new EOI updates today?


----------



## dholloye

TheEndofDays said:


> You sure USA is a better and easier option? With their 7% country of origin quota for employment-based green card? You mustn’t have heard of Indians in the US stuck in H1B





TheEndofDays said:


> You sure USA is a better and easier option? With their 7% country of origin quota for employment-based green card? You mustn’t have heard of Indians in the US stuck in H1B


For professional jobs ? USA has loads of them. Country of origin would dictate the duration you might be in the pool waiting for Green Card. It doesn’t look good for Indian at the moment. 

If you understand my argument properly, I only compared USA Canada and Australia with respect to professional jobs and not PR.


----------



## TheEndofDays

dholloye said:


> For professional jobs ? USA has loads of them


sure. For those who have valid working rights, not for aspiring PRs



> Country of origin would dictate the duration you might be in the pool waiting for Green Card.


We’re talking YEARS and they’re one redundancy away from going home. While here in this forum, people are panicking if they haven’t heard anything since June.



> If you understand my argument properly, I only compared USA Canada and Australia with respect to professional jobs and not PR.


Which is moot because whether thw jobs are there or not, there’s no guarantee one gets the job, whether “globally talented” or citizens.


----------



## kundikoi

dholloye said:


> I do not have the luxury of time to exchange grammers: from what I said "Both are now the same" Unlike in the past... .


They simply are not the same (source), regardless of how many times you disagree and regurgitate the same point. One requires a UID to apply, the other doesn't. One has priority fields, and the other doesn't. One has a quota of 200 in FY21, and the other has 15,000 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 





dholloye said:


> Have all the grantees 7000s chunk secured a professional job? Have they all meet the FWHIT?
> Address the questions and stop twisting the narratives.


what is the point of your questions? "Securing a professional job" is not the point of GTIP - while I'm certain that the vast majority of the grantees have done so already. Others have founded their own start-ups (source) or moved their businesses here. What "narrative" is even there to twist 🤨🤷‍♂️



dholloye said:


> In a way, its one of the requirements but does not apply strictly to recent PhD, MSc graduates and those in last 6 months. DYOR.


lol - this is what the 20% (1,000) FY20 quota was for - recent grads and/or PhDs who can't meet the FWHIT requirement. 




dholloye said:


> The sources stated 20% as for PhD/recent graduates but in actual sense, the number of grantees is way over 20% of the total.
> 20% of 5000 is merely 1000. You can compare this to the total number of onshore granted the visa.


this is basic (but pointless) math mate - I never said only 20% of applicants have a PhD or are recent grads. Many others could both have advanced degrees and meet FWHIT - explaining the actual grant numbers with no sinister subplots. 



dholloye said:


> If you understand my argument properly, I only compared USA Canada and Australia with respect to professional jobs and not PR.


if anybody understands the "argument" properly, could you please explain it to me in functional English 🙏 😆?!


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> They simply are not the same (source), regardless of how many times you disagree and regurgitate the same point. One requires a UID to apply, the other doesn't. One has priority fields, and the other doesn't. One has a quota of 200 in FY21, and the other has 15,000 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the point of your questions? "Securing a professional job" is not the point of GTIP - while I'm certain that the vast majority of the grantees have done so already. Others have founded their own start-ups (source) or moved their businesses here. What "narrative" is even there to twist 🤨🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> lol - this is what the 20% (1,000) FY20 quota was for - recent grads and/or PhDs who can't meet the FWHIT requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> this is basic (but pointless) math mate - I never said only 20% of applicants have a PhD or are recent grads. Many others could both have advanced degrees and meet FWHIT - explaining the actual grant numbers with no sinister subplots.
> 
> 
> if anybody understands the "argument" properly, could you please explain it to me in functional English 🙏 😆?!


 There is no point to make myself clear to you! It’s worthless


----------



## dholloye

TheEndofDays said:


> sure. For those who have valid working rights, not for aspiring PRs
> 
> 
> 
> We’re talking YEARS and they’re one redundancy away from going home. While here in this forum, people are panicking if they haven’t heard anything since June.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is moot because whether thw jobs are there or not, there’s no guarantee one gets the job, whether “globally talented” or citizens.



Having a PR doesn’t guarantee you a decent or professional job in Australia! Simply because the professional jobs are limited... Just take not of this... 

While in USA, if you can still get a decent or professional job with a work visa! In most cases, organizations file for the work visa for candidates.


----------



## TheEndofDays

dholloye said:


> Having a PR doesn’t guarantee you a decent or professional job in Australia! Simply because the professional jobs are limited... Just take not of this...


And yet people wanna come here because???



> While in USA, if you can still get a decent or professional job with a work visa! In most cases, organizations file for the work visa for candidates.


How easy do you reckon is it going to be? And you assume these work visas get approved all the time? And what happens to those visa holders when they lose their jobs? Demand green cards because they’re paying taxes?


----------



## TheEndofDays

dholloye said:


> Point-based system is based on merits while the current system (GTI-EOI) which is highly subjective on the GTO and how the information is being presented to the GTO.
> In a point-based system, the system automatically sums up your points, you either meet the points or not. If you do not meet the point, you would have little on no chance at progressing further.
> 
> NB: The GTI has actually favoured a lot of folks who would never or can never meet up with the point-based system, and most of them are happy and at same time gaslighting at those on the long waiting list of EOI.


Points system? Be careful what you wish for. Look what happened to 189/190. 

Unless Australia goes back to the old GSM 175/176 scheme where if you didn’t have IELTS/positive skills assessment/detailed employment cert in company letterhead, don’t even bother creating an Immi account. None of these UID none sense.


----------



## dholloye

TheEndofDays said:


> And yet people wanna come here because???
> 
> 
> How easy do you reckon is it going to be? And you assume these work visas get approved all the time? And what happens to those visa holders when they lose their jobs? Demand green cards because they’re paying taxes?


Yes, people want to come to Oz for so many reasons. 
I've been to the USA and lived there and some other parts of the world. I would still prefer to stay in Australia over USA for certain reasons and the main one being security. 
If I'm keen on professional jobs, USA or Canada would be my fav destination. 
I do not want to assume you are offshore but you can ask from people onshore. You can speak to people about their experience in getting a professional job in Oz. 
I think its on this same thread that someone said 189/190 visas end up stockpiling shelves, uber drivers. Some of those guys that are into these jobs have higher degrees, long years of international experience under their belts and they relocated to Oz via a daunting application process. 

I have friends in USA who had their MSc in USA and almost all of them are working professionally in the USA and they are on top of the process at getting their Green Cards. For some countries of origin, it takes a shorter time to get Green Card, I know some countries that takes less than 3-5 years to secure it unlike Indian taking an average of 5-10 years at the moment. 

You have to weigh your options to decide if you want USA or Oz? Professional Jobs / Menial Jobs? Short Processing time or Long time of PR, aside so many other factors...
Above all, nothing is going to come cheaply!

Personally, I am not bent at staying in Oz, and I have PR of another country aside my basic citizenship from my country of origin. So PR ain't something new to me.


----------



## dholloye

TheEndofDays said:


> Points system? Be careful what you wish for. Look what happened to 189/190.
> 
> Unless Australia goes back to the old GSM 175/176 scheme where if you didn’t have IELTS/positive skills assessment/detailed employment cert in company letterhead, don’t even bother creating an Immi account. None of these UID none sense.


Thanks for noting this. 

In actual sense, there is no perfect visa evaluation system. Each one comes with its flaws.


----------



## Zmajche88

Any invitations?


----------



## p.scott930

dholloye said:


> Thanks for noting this.
> 
> In actual sense, there is no perfect visa evaluation system. Each one comes with its flaws.


Even GTI is not point-based, the internal evaluation process could be point-based.

When I applied for PhD scholarship in Australia, they told me they will have a committee who meet up and discuss my profile, and then decide whether to grant me a scholarship.

However, after I came here, I happened to know they actually have a point-based system and the criteria are QUITE clear, but they will never tell you about that and the evaluation is sooo objective.

The part that I think needs to be improved is that, please add a deadline for decision at least. Otherwise, let the applicants know their rough ranking or priority. Of course, I know it's day-dreaming.


----------



## HBow

dholloye said:


> Personal view.
> Judging by recent FOI, and provided (if) the department does not increase the number of GTI visas granted on monthly average between now and June 2021, they would fall short of the 15,000 slots.
> 
> However, looking at the FOI, there has been some arithmetic increase in the number of 124 GTI visa granted.
> On the other hand, there has been a notable decline with 858 visas which targetted onshore applicants, this is not the very good news.
> The 858 declined continually declined from June till September.
> Let see what happens in November and December?
> 
> NB: 124 and 858 are now unified.
> Two plausible reasons:
> 1. The number of slots available for 124 is about to be exhausted or it has been exhausted
> 2. To avoid onshore applicant with families oversea from leaving the country prior to the final decision.
> 
> My guess "2" could also be responsible for stockpiling of onshore EOIs as it seems some or most of the offshore applicants are being treated aggressively. This also reflects in the higher numbers of 124 visas being granted in the last couple of months. On the other hand, the department seems to target the funds, innovators and those that could create employment opportunities.
> 
> So I would suggest that applicants be patient and wait to see what happens in last three months of the current FY. As we witnessed a geometrical progression in numbers of GTI visas granted for onshore (858) candidates in the last two months of the previous FY.
> 
> 
> Link to FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100168-document-released.PDF


Another reason could be that the proportion to onshore vs offshore applicants is also shifting, as there was a 1:4 invite ratio in favour of onshore candidates to begin with, and a limit of non-PR travel to the country.


----------



## Gigi B

Hi everyone, I have a couple of questions regarding the nominator.
1. Is it better to have a nominator from the same company as one is employed in? What if the nominator is from a different company?
2.In what format does the nominator have to write the letter of recommendation? Does it have to be an email from their official id, or would a recommendation in any other format also do?


Apologies if the questions have been asked already. Thanks!


----------



## OMZZZZ

Guys Looking for an expert advice on the case. i submitted it yesterday just wanted to have insight people who are expert and people who have granted the visa. where does I stand.

Hi EveryOne,

I just submitted my case now and now fingers crossed,

I hold a Bachelor's Degree in chemical Engineering which I completed in 2007 and then did my master's in Environmental Engineering from A top Uni in Sweden. Worked for an Oil Company from 2010-2019 and got selected for Company Sponsored Post Graduate Programme to the top university in Australia and about to Graduate in Feb SO I have 2 Master's. Applied in the sector of Energy and Mining.

Major Achievements mentioned are

Designing innovation of Filter Housing to withstand High Temperature in collaboration with a multinational company. The housing is now used for high-temperature applications both in Oil & Gas and Mining Industry. (Enidence Attached)
Won Scholarship from my company worth 200,000 USD to world top-ranked University in Australia after competing with 12000 Employees. (Evidence Attached)
Making operational a gas field of the company which was left dormant since 2008 due to negative economics. The field is currently operational with two more wells drilled and earning huge revenue for the company. (Evidence Attached)
Shortlisted by a Big Oil Company from the USA from all around the globe to participate in the technical course . The course was fully sponsored by that company. (Evidence Attached)
Designing and commissioning of a plant which has an innovative thing in it and successfully running for the last few years (Evidence Attached).
Author of 16 Plant Operation Manuals. (Evidence Attached)
Implementeed remote monitoring to Remote wells (Evidence Attached)
On Reviewer Panel of 2 X World's Best Scientific Journal Although reviewed only paper for each only. (Evidence Attached).

Another postive point is that I have 5 X Certifications from the USA, UK, Dubai and Singapore.

The Drawbacks are

Salary under the mentioned threshold. But gave few pieces of evidence from SEEK with Job postings with the experience I have it would be no problem to get the Job around 160000-190000 AUD.
Nominator not available now but will be mentioned as soon as get the UID. As going thru the comments of on the page all along the way which was very helpful in preparing the case was that actual role of the nominator comes into play when you get the UID and apply for Visa.

OI would request my fellow peers all those who have seen the process closely how you think this case would gonna go.

Regards and bundle of thanks to everybody who had been sharing valuable feedback on the forum.


----------



## HBow

For those of you who have added extra documentation to your EOI, which email address did you use and what info did you supply so that it would be attached to your existing EOI? (As no case numbers are given prior to UID)


----------



## matg0707

[email protected]
You should get an automated response soon after sending


----------



## matg0707

Date of birth and passport number in the subject line


----------



## Menap12

Gigi B said:


> Hi everyone, I have a couple of questions regarding the nominator.
> 1. Is it better to have a nominator from the same company as one is employed in? What if the nominator is from a different company?
> 2.In what format does the nominator have to write the letter of recommendation? Does it have to be an email from their official id, or would a recommendation in any other format also do?
> 
> 
> Apologies if the questions have been asked already. Thanks!


1. Nominator need not be from the same company. It can be anyone who is an Australian citizen or PR and is very prominent in the same field as yours. 
2. I had submitted recommendation letter in plain letter(no letter head ) as my nominator works for another company. It should be fine based on my experience. It could depend on various other convincing factors as well and other evidences which you submit.


----------



## HBow

matg0707 said:


> Date of birth and passport number in the subject line


Thanks


----------



## tahahmady

one thing that make me wondered is that i saw in Skilled visa 189 Invitation rounds, in last two month they accepted cut off point 65 !!! but 30 persons. What is going on there?


----------



## Menap12

tahahmady said:


> one thing that make me wondered is that i saw in Skilled visa 189 Invitation rounds, in last two month they accepted cut off point 65 !!! but 30 persons. What is going on there?


Did someone with 65 points got invite? And if so within how many months/ years?


----------



## p.scott930

tahahmady said:


> one thing that make me wondered is that i saw in Skilled visa 189 Invitation rounds, in last two month they accepted cut off point 65 !!! but 30 persons. What is going on there?


I remember they only invite those who are related to COVID-19 occupation. Same as 190 in some states.


----------



## keviv.sg

Friends,

I am looking for some expert suggestions:

Received a s56 requesting additional evidence to support the medium of instruction is 'english' during bachelor of science degree for my spouse. Have already submitted a letter from college on their letter head duly sign and stamped and translated copies of degree certificates and marksheets along with application, however this seems not sufficient for the CO.

What else could be done here to support the claim. Actually, the medium of instruction was indeed 'english' however the certificates were printed in native language.

Thanks


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> 2. I had submitted recommendation letter in plain letter(no letter head ) as my nominator works for another company. It should be fine based on my experience. It could depend on various other convincing factors as well and other evidences which you submit.


never hurts to get the letters on a letterhead from the get-go, but yea it depends on the rest of the application as well - if other components are strong, they're unlikely to care much. and conversely, if others are medium/weak, the reco letter could make or break one's case.



keviv.sg said:


> Received a s56 requesting additional evidence to support the medium of instruction is 'english' during bachelor of science degree for my spouse. Have already submitted a letter from college on their letter head duly sign and stamped and translated copies of degree certificates and marksheets along with application, however this seems not sufficient for the CO.
> What else could be done here to support the claim. Actually, the medium of instruction was indeed 'english' however the certificates were printed in native language.
> 
> Thanks


could be a serious probe or could be a nothingburger - was this the only request within the s56? COs have been known to overlook/ignore previously-submitted docs previously in case of other docs missing.

if it's the former, they might be concerned about the doco authenticity - what is the 'native country' and how prominent is the college (i.e. ranked nationally/internationally)? they could be looking for an independent validation of the claims (such as an accreditation).

it's also pretty pretty strange to have gone the roundabout way of proving functional english (with all these certified letters/marksheets/translations) instead of a quick&easy english test - so that might be setting off some 🤨 flags as well 😆


----------



## keviv.sg

kundikoi said:


> never hurts to get the letters on a letterhead from the get-go, but yea it depends on the rest of the application as well - if other components are strong, they're unlikely to care much. and conversely, if others are medium/weak, the reco letter could make or break one's case.
> 
> 
> could be a serious probe or could be a nothingburger - was this the only request within the s56? COs have been known to overlook/ignore previously-submitted docs previously in case of other docs missing.
> 
> if it's the former, they might be concerned about the doco authenticity - what is the 'native country' and how prominent is the college (i.e. ranked nationally/internationally)? they could be looking for an independent validation of the claims (such as an accreditation).


Thanks. this is the only request in s56. The other is health examination.

Native country is India. 

Not sure what are the other options I have. 2VAC?


----------



## kundikoi

keviv.sg said:


> Thanks. this is the only request in s56. The other is health examination.
> 
> Native country is India.
> 
> Not sure what are the other options I have. 2VAC?


hmm yea, bit surprising to see such a request for India 🤷‍♂️ I dunno what 2VAC is, but I would still either look for an independent confirmation from somewhere - locals may know better from where exactly. 

or the seemingly more-straightforward alternative would be to simply take the test and re-submit all the other docs you mentioned along with the test result.


----------



## NB

keviv.sg said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am looking for some expert suggestions:
> 
> Received a s56 requesting additional evidence to support the medium of instruction is 'english' during bachelor of science degree for my spouse. Have already submitted a letter from college on their letter head duly sign and stamped and translated copies of degree certificates and marksheets along with application, however this seems not sufficient for the CO.
> 
> What else could be done here to support the claim. Actually, the medium of instruction was indeed 'english' however the certificates were printed in native language.
> 
> Thanks


Did you get the degree translated by a NAATI approved translator ?
Cheers


----------



## keviv.sg

kundikoi said:


> hmm yea, bit surprising to see such a request for India 🤷‍♂️ I dunno what 2VAC is, but I would still either look for an independent confirmation from somewhere - locals may know better from where exactly.
> 
> or the seemingly more-straightforward alternative would be to simply take the test and re-submit all the other docs you mentioned along with the test result.


Thanks. the request


NB said:


> Did you get the degree translated by a NAATI approved translator ?
> Cheers


Yes, it is duly translated and certified by NAATI approved translator.


----------



## keviv.sg

kundikoi said:


> hmm yea, bit surprising to see such a request for India 🤷‍♂️ I dunno what 2VAC is, but I would still either look for an independent confirmation from somewhere - locals may know better from where exactly.
> 
> or the seemingly more-straightforward alternative would be to simply take the test and re-submit all the other docs you mentioned along with the test result.


Yeah, the other option is to go for PTE and submit the score. 2VAC is second instalment of fee if someone is unable to provide any further evidence. This is however a bit of an amount.


----------



## NB

keviv.sg said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am looking for some expert suggestions:
> 
> Received a s56 requesting additional evidence to support the medium of instruction is 'english' during bachelor of science degree for my spouse. Have already submitted a letter from college on their letter head duly sign and stamped and translated copies of degree certificates and marksheets along with application, however this seems not sufficient for the CO.
> 
> What else could be done here to support the claim. Actually, the medium of instruction was indeed 'english' however the certificates were printed in native language.
> 
> Thanks


Which college are we talking about ?
if you want to expedite your grant, seriously consider giving the IELTS exam and closing the issue as it’s really easy to get functional English score in IELTS if you have basic knowledge 
Cheers


----------



## Menap12

keviv.sg said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am looking for some expert suggestions:
> 
> Received a s56 requesting additional evidence to support the medium of instruction is 'english' during bachelor of science degree for my spouse. Have already submitted a letter from college on their letter head duly sign and stamped and translated copies of degree certificates and marksheets along with application, however this seems not sufficient for the CO.
> 
> What else could be done here to support the claim. Actually, the medium of instruction was indeed 'english' however the certificates were printed in native language.
> 
> Thanks


Will an English test help? Need only foundation score if they can write PTE which is said to be easier. Pl check if that’s sufficient


----------



## kundikoi

keviv.sg said:


> Yeah, the other option is to go for PTE and submit the score. 2VAC is second instalment of fee if someone is unable to provide any further evidence. This is however a bit of an amount.


ok now *that *option I don't get - why would anyone whose studies were in English want to pay that fee instead of taking the test 🤨🤷‍♂️❓❗


----------



## keviv.sg

kundikoi said:


> ok now *that *option I don't get - why would anyone whose studies were in English want to pay that fee instead of taking the test 🤨🤷‍♂️❓❗


Fully agree, that's an option mentioned in the request, however is not justified for me... would rather prefer to take test and close this by demonstrating functional english requirement.


----------



## Bayleaf

kundikoi said:


> ok now *that *option I don't get - why would anyone whose studies were in English want to pay that fee instead of taking the test 🤨🤷‍♂️❓❗


Interestingly, a visa lawyer told me that he has highly achieved clients who chose to pay the second installment rather than taking the test, they claimed they "don't have the time" to do the test.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

We need to fill form 80 and 1221 ?
While lodging visa 858???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

Bayleaf said:


> Interestingly, a visa lawyer told me that he has highly achieved clients who chose to pay the second installment rather than taking the test, they claimed they "don't have the time" to do the test.


well, for some applicants their employers will cover all fees, rendering the 'time' excuse somewhat legit, and others' spouses will genuinely not have functional english skills - but that'd be a minority I imagine



anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> We need to fill form 80 and 1221 ?
> While lodging visa 858???


don't "need to", but might as well - what's so "???" abt it 🤨


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> Interestingly, a visa lawyer told me that he has highly achieved clients who chose to pay the second installment rather than taking the test, they claimed they "don't have the time" to do the test.


Time is more valuable for some high-earning people.

Also, even the native speaker can not 100% pass English test with machine scoring. I know some people got 0 in their PTE test because the machine can not recognize their voice.


----------



## Zmajche88

Menap12 said:


> Did someone with 65 points got invite? And if so within how many months/ years?


Yes
But I think they are nurses and essential workers.


----------



## Karak2002

hi 

After getting the UID, what are the necessary checks that we need to be aware of while applying for the Visa? Is there a separate forum for that? 

UID comes from the DHA and Visa of from the Immigration, based on the UID sanctioned, I guess.
How can one ensure a Visa grant? 

thanks


----------



## AlexandraS123

Karak2002 said:


> hi
> 
> After getting the UID, what are the necessary checks that we need to be aware of while applying for the Visa? Is there a separate forum for that?
> 
> UID comes from the DHA and Visa of from the Immigration, based on the UID sanctioned, I guess.
> How can one ensure a Visa grant?
> 
> thanks


Provide evidence of all claims made in the UID, have suitable English & paperwork proving it, be of suitable health and character, have complied with your previous visa conditions


----------



## Karak2002

Thanks...so UID and evidences are the most important plus additional docs for immigration clearance like English, PCC and Health docs 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannu

Has anyone on this thread with salary above threshold got rejection


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Anyone wait more than 6 months?


----------



## AlexandraS123

Hey guys, I received the FOI I requested today. I requested to see the number of EOIs in the system as of Oct 21st, and the number of invitations and non invitation decisions made in October. They are going at a snail pace, with around 115 decisions a week, while there was 5.3k EOIs in the system as of end of Oct


----------



## raxataxa

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, I received the FOI I requested today. I requested to see the number of EOIs in the system as of Oct 21st, and the number of invitations and non invitation decisions made in October. They are going at a snail pace, with around 115 decisions a week, while there was 5.3k EOIs in the system as of end of Oct


Disappointing pace of a 'fast track' program. Yet, it is much more than what 189 is offering at the moment. Just 30 189 invitations last month.


----------



## Sam Oyed

Just received an invite for 858. Does anyone who has applied recently have any tips for this stage? I will follow the instructions obviously, and have read through this thread (long-term member but new account), but just wanted to ask in case anyone had any further insights into how to submit an application that will have the best chance of success


----------



## raxataxa

Sam Oyed said:


> Just received an invite for 858. Does anyone have any tips for this stage? I will follow the instructions obviously, but just in case anyone had any further insights into how to submit an application that will have the best chance of success


Congrats. Read through the thread. There are more tips than you need. All the best.


----------



## Jiang1

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, I received the FOI I requested today. I requested to see the number of EOIs in the system as of Oct 21st, and the number of invitations and non invitation decisions made in October. They are going at a snail pace, with around 115 decisions a week, while there was 5.3k EOIs in the system as of end of Oct


Are the "not invited" rejected ones? or the pending decision?


----------



## Jiang1

Sam Oyed said:


> Just received an invite for 858. Does anyone who has applied recently have any tips for this stage? I will follow the instructions obviously, and have read through this thread (long-term member but new account), but just wanted to ask in case anyone had any further insights into how to submit an application that will have the best chance of success


Congrats. Will you please share your profile?


----------



## gtisp2020

Jiang1 said:


> Are the "not invited" rejected ones? or the pending decision?


I think the "not invited" are the "rejected" ones because they don't usually provide data for "decision pending"/"review later" EOIs.


----------



## Sam Oyed

Jiang1 said:


> Congrats. Will you please share your profile?


Thank you. My profile is below:
Data science and MedTech area
Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


----------



## dholloye

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you. My profile is below:
> Data science and MedTech area
> Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
> 4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
> EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


Congratulations


----------



## Gigi B

Menap12 said:


> 1. Nominator need not be from the same company. It can be anyone who is an Australian citizen or PR and is very prominent in the same field as yours.
> 2. I had submitted recommendation letter in plain letter(no letter head ) as my nominator works for another company. It should be fine based on my experience. It could depend on various other convincing factors as well and other evidences which you submit.


Thanks. the recommendation letter that you submitted was in addition to Form 1000, am I correct?


----------



## p.scott930

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you. My profile is below:
> Data science and MedTech area
> Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
> 4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
> EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


Congrats. Are you using an agent/lawyer in Australia?


----------



## Menap12

Gigi B said:


> Thanks. the recommendation letter that you submitted was in addition to Form 1000, am I correct?


Yes I didn’t submit form 1000 for EOI. Only submitted recommendation letter saying he is also the nominator


----------



## Menap12

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you. My profile is below:
> Data science and MedTech area
> Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
> 4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
> EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


Congratulations. Less than 10 days is good


----------



## kundikoi

Kannu said:


> Has anyone on this thread with salary above threshold got rejection


Nope


----------



## p.scott930

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you. My profile is below:
> Data science and MedTech area
> Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
> 4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
> EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


Can we select two sectors?

I can only choose one in the EOI form.


----------



## Maxdarwin

Hello all,
I am new to this forum. I am Indian based in Switzerland, done PhD in Biomedical science from Swiss (4 years ago), now working in start up as a manager(invitro diagnostics).

I submitted my EOI in September and 2 weeks later I got my UID (Medtech). 

Ever since, I am stuck on finding Nominator (Form 1000) in Biotech/ life science/ Invitro diagnostics field. I have little networking in Australia, Organisation I contacted are bit reluctant and confusing with Job nomination. I think ACS is the only interest group provide nomination openly....lucky for ICT people..

Anyone any ideas or suggestion for getting form 1000 for Medtech (Biotech)? Looking forward...
Thanks


----------



## William34

Hi everyone, would appreciate some help to compete the EOI form. Just few questions on my mind:

1. I have completed my masters program but not yet earned the certificate. As such, will it be possible to select that the highest level of education is Masters?

2. Is there a sample text we can refer to regarding the the exceptional outstanding achievement?

3. I don’t have a nominator yet, but I should be able to find one later on. In that case what should be my answer to the question about having a nominator? I am afraid if I say no today than I won’t be selected?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HBow

William34 said:


> Hi everyone, would appreciate some help to compete the EOI form. Just few questions on my mind:
> 
> 1. I have completed my masters program but not yet earned the certificate. As such, will it be possible to select that the highest level of education is Masters?
> 
> 2. Is there a sample text we can refer to regarding the the exceptional outstanding achievement?
> 
> 3. I don’t have a nominator yet, but I should be able to find one later on. In that case what should be my answer to the question about having a nominator? I am afraid if I say no today than I won’t be selected?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I believe for the masters you need the certificate (or some certified proof) and transcript to show that you got above 80%.


----------



## kundikoi

William34 said:


> Hi everyone, would appreciate some help to compete the EOI form. Just few questions on my mind:
> 
> 1. I have completed my masters program but not yet earned the certificate. As such, will it be possible to select that the highest level of education is Masters?
> 
> 2. Is there a sample text we can refer to regarding the the exceptional outstanding achievement?
> 
> 3. I don’t have a nominator yet, but I should be able to find one later on. In that case what should be my answer to the question about having a nominator? I am afraid if I say no today than I won’t be selected?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


1. nope
2. nope
3. if your salary is <FWHIT, filing an EOI without a nominator isn’t such a great idea - especially if one can be found ‘later on’.


----------



## kundikoi

Maxdarwin said:


> Anyone any ideas or suggestion for getting form 1000 for Medtech (Biotech)? Looking forward...
> Thanks


Try Invest NSW and Invest VIC from the start-up angle


----------



## duynguyen

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you. My profile is below:
> Data science and MedTech area
> Salary below the threshold (~143,000)
> 4.5 years post-PhD, currently working in group of 8 university
> EOI submitted on 11/11/2020 using a migration agent/lawyer


Which lawyer are you using please?


----------



## bd1076

Recently, I've just checked the EOI form and noticed a section: "Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?" (see the image below).

When I applied the EOI in end of September, I didn't notice and didn't answer this section. I am not sure that is a newly added section or I missed it. Anyone who applied in or before September answered this section?


----------



## gtisp2020

bd1076 said:


> Recently, I've just checked the EOI form and noticed a section: "Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?" (see the image below).
> 
> When I applied the EOI in end of September, I didn't notice and didn't answer this section. I am not sure that is a newly added section or I missed it. Anyone who applied in or before September answered this section?
> 
> View attachment 98620


The global talent contact form was updated on 30 September 2020. This section was not in the form before that.


----------



## bd1076

gtisp2020 said:


> The global talent contact form was updated on 30 September 2020. This section was not in the form before that.


Thank you for your answer. Is there anyway to provide this information to my submitted EOI?


----------



## HBow

You probably don’t need to if it wasn’t on your original form. But, if you want to supply it then I’d just email the usual email address. It’s been posted just a couple messages back.


----------



## shankvijay

Good Morning All - EOI submitted with Fragomen. They did mention, there is a delay of 4-6 weeks as standard update on EOI. Hope for the best. Take care everyone


----------



## HBow

4-6 weeks for EOI response? Thanks for the update


----------



## bd1076

HBow said:


> You probably don’t need to if it wasn’t on your original form. But, if you want to supply it then I’d just email the usual email address. It’s been posted just a couple messages back.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## p.scott930

guys, I have contacted lawyers and even them are not interested in taking my case😭

The lawyer told me it is not uncommon for people submitted in June are still waiting, and they suggest me to consider other visa options.


----------



## duynguyen

p.scott930 said:


> guys, I have contacted lawyers and even them are not interested in taking my case😭
> 
> The lawyer told me it is not uncommon for people submitted in June are still waiting, and they suggest me to consider other visa options.


Which lawyer are you contacting?


----------



## duynguyen

Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?" (see the image below). 
Hi everyone,
My current salary is below the threshold. Should I say Yes or No in this question? (there is a job ads that can fullfill that)


----------



## HBow

duynguyen said:


> Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?" (see the image below).
> Hi everyone,
> My current salary is below the threshold. Should I say Yes or No in this question? (there is a job ads that can fullfill that)


Have a read back through the thread. Most of these questions have already been answered.


----------



## Jan 2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, I received the FOI I requested today. I requested to see the number of EOIs in the system as of Oct 21st, and the number of invitations and non invitation decisions made in October. They are going at a snail pace, with around 115 decisions a week, while there was 5.3k EOIs in the system as of end of Oct


17.5 EOI per day.. Is there only one case officer?


----------



## kundikoi

shankvijay said:


> Good Morning All - EOI submitted with Fragomen. They did mention, there is a delay of 4-6 weeks as standard update on EOI. Hope for the best. Take care everyone


Not overly surprising to see a delay popping up, even for the FWHITers, with everyone’s encouragements to apply even for the extremely long-shot candidates (and the gradual migration of 189/90ers to this one on the account of low quotas) ... 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## raxataxa

Jan 2020 said:


> 17.5 EOI per day.. Is there only one case officer?


Do you mean UID/day?


----------



## rokaya

Received UID or Reject EOI - understandable

Ignored EOI - 🤷‍♀️. Lol, I Applied in July, 4months, no response.


----------



## NB

kundikoi said:


> Not overly surprising to see a delay popping up, even for the FWHITers, with everyone’s encouragements to apply even for the extremely long-shot candidates (and the gradual migration of 189/90ers to this one on the account of low quotas) ... 🤦🏻‍♂️





NB said:


> If you to plan in advance, get a water bed to prevent bed sores
> Cheers


Long shot?
I have seen applicants applying who just have a btech and earning basic salary
They say what the heck
I don’t lose anything
They should put an application fees if they want only serious candidates 
Cheers


----------



## Jan 2020

Just saw one offshore applicant got UID this afternoon. Can' believe they work for all 7 days but in such slow speed.


----------



## zczupancic

I submitted for EOI 3 weeks ago, however, I don't see the application or application status within my Immi Account. Is that normal? I just have my screenshot I took after submission: "Request submitted, you will not recieve an email confirmation."


----------



## Bayleaf

zczupancic said:


> I submitted for EOI 3 weeks ago, however, I don't see the application or application status within my Immi Account. Is that normal? I just have my screenshot I took after submission: "Request submitted, you will not recieve an email confirmation."


Absolutely normal. Potential applicants don't even need an IMMI account during EOI stage. The uncertainty in application status is why potential applicants like myself are getting edgy nowadays.

P/s: It has been 165 days (0.45 year) since my EOI submission.


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, I received the FOI I requested today. I requested to see the number of EOIs in the system as of Oct 21st, and the number of invitations and non invitation decisions made in October. They are going at a snail pace, with around 115 decisions a week, while there was 5.3k EOIs in the system as of end of Oct


I think this and few previous FOIs also indicate that the department is not getting as many EOIs with high salary as they expected.


----------



## AlexandraS123

gtisp2020 said:


> I think this and few previous FOIs also indicate that the department is not getting as many EOIs with high salary as they expected.


I don’t know if that’s to do with the salary. I meet the salary threshold yet no news 🤷‍♀️


----------



## AlexandraS123

raxataxa said:


> Do you mean UID/day?


It’s probably more like 23 decisions a day. I think they have about a dozen people on the team.


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> I don’t know if that’s to do with the salary. I meet the salary threshold yet no news 🤷‍♀️


When did you submit your EOI? I think most of the applicants (around 90%) meeting the salary threshold have received a decision on their EOIs within 2-6 weeks. Few cases may not be straightforward and could take time.


----------



## sathyajithsr

Hi all

I am new to this journey, read through the thread, and would appreciate your advice / inputs …

I am an Electrical Project Manager holding a bachelor’s degree in Electrical Engineering and a Post Graduate Diploma in business management (expecting Master of Business Administration graduation in three months’ time). I possess experience in project managing six large scale power plant Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) projects (largest was 180 million USD) across few South Asian countries working with international Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs). The projects were funded and scrutinized by international funding bodies such as ADB, AIIB. Also, the projects have won industry awards such as Asian Power Awards.

My employer is a Sri Lankan organization. If I convert my entire package including bonus and dividend, it will count only up to AUD 100,000. However, when I check similar job profiles to mine in Australia, those roles are rated at AUD 170,000 and above.

I am eligible to gain the corporate membership (Chartered Professional Engineer) at Engineers Australis and list myself in National Engineering Register (NER) through a mutual recognition agreement they have with the Sri Lankan Engineering Institute. Also, I am a certified Project Management Professional at Project Management Institute (US).

I have a potential nominator.


I have few things which I would like to clear before lodging my EOI:


In your opinion, am I a good candidate? What are your advices to me?


Will they consider the difference in salary scales in two countries (Sri Lanka and Australia) and consider myself as marking up to the FWHIT if I provide evidence such as Australian job advertisements matching to my profile?


Will there be an advantage if I obtain Engineers Australia membership and list myself in National Engineering Register before I apply?


----------



## Kannu

AlexandraS123 said:


> I don’t know if that’s to do with the salary. I meet the salary threshold yet no news 🤷‍♀️


When did you lodge EOI..could you pls share your profile..I lodged on 23 Oct..still no news


----------



## kundikoi

NB said:


> Long shot?
> I have seen applicants applying who just have a btech and earning basic salary
> They say what the heck
> I don’t lose anything
> They should put an application fees if they want only serious candidates
> Cheers


Nah, I actually see a method to the perceived ‘madness’ (which also explains the lack of any fees) - they seem to be building up a large database alternative to 189/190 which they (and everyone else) have realised doesn’t rilly work anymore - from which they’ll be able to invite more freely, more elastically (with the shifting quotas) and less constrainedly.

And the perceived ‘zero’ cost of EOIng will come back to bite the dreamers when the dept introduces application caps down the line (and is able to compare files across timelines - reducing the gaming & faking aspect).

In lieu of EOI fees and to unclog the queue, they could also become a bit more liberal with UIDs but tighten up the actual visa rejection rates - collecting a whole lot more dough into the coffers by way of the visa application fees 😱



sathyajithsr said:


> Hi
> 
> In your opinion, am I a good candidate? What are your advices to me?
> Will they consider the difference in salary scales in two countries (Sri Lanka and Australia) and consider myself as marking up to the FWHIT if I provide evidence such as Australian job advertisements matching to my profile?
> Will there be an advantage if I obtain Engineers Australia membership and list myself in National Engineering Register before I apply?


Come back here when you have your MBA degree in hand and don’t bother applying before then. Might as well procure EA membership and strive for any other achievements in the meantime.


----------



## sathyajithsr

kundikoi said:


> Come back here when you have your MBA degree in hand and don’t bother applying before then. Might as well procure EA membership and strive for any other achievements in the meantime.


Thanks for your reply kundikoi. Will they consider the MBA as a valid masters for the purpose of this visa as it falls outside the seven technical disciplines (target sectors) they are looking for (as it is a masters in “business administration”)?

However, my bachelor’s degree in electrical engineering falls in “Energy and Mining” Technology sector.


----------



## p.scott930

duynguyen said:


> Which lawyer are you contacting?


*Hannan Tew*


----------



## p.scott930

Just share one profile who got UID today, offshore

IT, 12 yrs working experience, MBA degree, submitted EOI one month ago.


----------



## kundikoi

sathyajithsr said:


> Thanks for your reply kundikoi. Will they consider the MBA as a valid masters for the purpose of this visa as it falls outside the seven technical disciplines (target sectors) they are looking for (as it is a masters in “business administration”)?
> 
> However, my bachelor’s degree in electrical engineering falls in “Energy and Mining” Technology sector.


let’s just say that a non-zero amount of GTOs May care about the MBA vis-a-vis the bachelors 😉


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> *Hannan Tew*


Do you mind sharing which aspect of your profile they don't feel confident about?


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> Do you mind sharing which aspect of your profile they don't feel confident about?


It's not about my profile, it's about I already submitted the EOI and they don't think resubmitting or including additional document will be much use for me.


----------



## DataRobot

Hi Everyone, 

Good news maybe. I contacted a Global Talent officer on Linkedin. He/She told me that there is a huge backload and they are trying to go through the EOIs as soon as possible. But they assured that they received my EOI. They can not provide any fixed timeline but they are really trying hard to go through the backlog. I am a PhD student (Deep Learning) and applied around mid-June. My fried has Masters and he applied at the beginning of the June and got rejected last month. Like you guys, I wake up and check emails, spams, promotions ;-)... etc..then come to expact forum to see whats going on. I thought sharing this news might give us some hope.

Don't lose hope guys and carry on what you are doing. Waiting for this will only bring negativity. For me right now trying to find a good job and will apply for TR in 4 months. Also by this time, I will have 2 more papers which will help me boost the chance of GTI. Thanks.\

Regards,
DataRobot


----------



## HBow

Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys,

Thanks everyone in this forum. Finally, I got my PR granted. Below are my timelines:

1. EOI: 9th August
2. RFI: 14th August
3. UID: 17th August
4. VISA application submitted (124): 25th Oct - all documents except medical
5. S56: Medical for the family: 7th Nov
6. Medical cleared: 15th Nov
7. Visa granted: 16th Nov

Profile:
10+ year exp in IT, Most recent Data Science profile
2 Masters, (IT and ML)
Few Open source contributions and lectures in conferences
Nominator C-Level from one of the companies in Australia
Salary above threshold 

Best of luck to everyone here.


----------



## Joe301

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Good news maybe. I contacted a Global Talent officer on Linkedin. He/She told me that there is a huge backload and they are trying to go through the EOIs as soon as possible. But they assured that they received my EOI. They can not provide any fixed timeline but they are really trying hard to go through the backlog. I am a PhD student (Deep Learning) and applied around mid-June. My fried has Masters and he applied at the beginning of the June and got rejected last month. Like you guys, I wake up and check emails, spams, promotions ;-)... etc..then come to expact forum to see whats going on. I thought sharing this news might give us some hope.
> 
> Don't lose hope guys and carry on what you are doing. Waiting for this will only bring negativity. For me right now trying to find a good job and will apply for TR in 4 months. Also by this time, I will have 2 more papers which will help me boost the chance of GTI. Thanks.\
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot



The same response I have got in LinkedIn a few weeks ago, no use.


----------



## HBow

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum. Finally, I got my PR granted. Below are my timelines:
> 
> 1. EOI: 9th August
> 2. RFI: 14th August
> 3. UID: 17th August
> 4. VISA application submitted (124): 25th Oct - all documents except medical
> 5. S56: Medical for the family: 7th Nov
> 6. Medical cleared: 15th Nov
> 7. Visa granted: 16th Nov
> 
> Profile:
> 10+ year exp in IT, Most recent Data Science profile
> 2 Masters, (IT and ML)
> Few Open source contributions and lectures in conferences
> Nominator C-Level from one of the companies in Australia
> Salary above threshold
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here.


Congratulations


----------



## p.scott930

Joe301 said:


> The same response I have got in LinkedIn a few weeks ago, no use.


At least, "his friends with a Master degree submitted in early June got rejected last month" indicated the process. I hope those submitted in mid June could get results before Xmax, so we can have a relieved holiday.


----------



## Jan 2020

p.scott930 said:


> At least, "his friends with a Master degree submitted in early June got rejected last month" indicated the process. I hope those submitted in mid June could get results before Xmax, so we can have a relieved holiday.


I have a very similar profile with you: MedSector. Submitted EOI in Mid June. 4 first-author papers (one IF>10). One paper highlighted in media coverage. Member of internationally reputable research society. ~4 invited reviews and 3 short oral talk in international conference. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AlexandraS123

gtisp2020 said:


> When did you submit your EOI? I think most of the applicants (around 90%) meeting the salary threshold have received a decision on their EOIs within 2-6 weeks. Few cases may not be straightforward and could take time.


You should be able to read my profile by clicking on my ID and looking through the messages posted. I posted my profile in the thread last month. 
I applied 5-6 weeks ago. I also know from emailing one of the GTI officers that I’ve previously been in touch with that my EOI was allocated for processing a couple of weeks ago but I haven’t received an invite or rejection since then. Which makes me think it’s gone into the “let’s sit on it” pool.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Her message didn't look like a standard copy/paste response to me. But anything other than UID is kind of meaningless.


Still think it wasn’t a generic #copypasta (with a few case-specific amendments likely gleaned from your own initial msg) 🤨?



chigozie2040 said:


> My profile is exceptional and I got my UID stressless. I may not have received my grant at the moment but I will receive it soon and I will respond to you with my success story. Watch this space.


The “space” is still being watched a month down the line mate - how goes it 🤣⁉


----------



## Gurpratap

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum. Finally, I got my PR granted. Below are my timelines:
> 
> 1. EOI: 9th August
> 2. RFI: 14th August
> 3. UID: 17th August
> 4. VISA application submitted (124): 25th Oct - all documents except medical
> 5. S56: Medical for the family: 7th Nov
> 6. Medical cleared: 15th Nov
> 7. Visa granted: 16th Nov
> 
> Profile:
> 10+ year exp in IT, Most recent Data Science profile
> 2 Masters, (IT and ML)
> Few Open source contributions and lectures in conferences
> Nominator C-Level from one of the companies in Australia
> Salary above threshold
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here.


Congratulations, mate!

A few questions:

Did you provide forms 80 and 1221 along with your visa application?
What other documents besides the nomination form did you provide from your nominator?
What did you answer the question about "Registration / Licensing / Professional membership requirements" in the "Distinguished talent" section of the visa application?

Cheers


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> Still think it wasn’t a generic #copypasta (with a few case-specific amendments likely gleaned from your own initial msg) 🤨?


Nope mate. I've realized that these types of responses in LinkedIn are of no use.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## gtisp2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> I applied 5-6 weeks ago. I also know from emailing one of the GTI officers that I’ve previously been in touch with that my EOI was allocated for processing a couple of weeks ago but I haven’t received an invite or rejection since then. Which makes me think it’s gone into the “let’s sit on it” pool.


Hopefully, you'll get a decision on your UID soon. Good luck!


----------



## Amanda_GTI

So you mean they work 7 days a week now? any evidence?


----------



## vattic

Hello All, 

If my experience is in the Aerospace and Military product development for more than 10 years and my nominator is an Australian in the aviation field, will I be able to submit the EOI in the Space and Advanced Manufacturing Sector? I haven't found any reference in detail related to the span of each sector.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## p.scott930

Jan 2020 said:


> I have a very similar profile with you: MedSector. Submitted EOI in Mid June. 4 first-author papers (one IF>10). One paper highlighted in media coverage. Member of internationally reputable research society. ~4 invited reviews and 3 short oral talk in international conference.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Hope we both can get UID soon.


----------



## Rsaleh

Hi All,
Friend of mine get the UID within 3 days, he applied in advance manufacturing, finish his PHD recently. But he got a job meeting the high income salary.

Cheers,


----------



## Bayleaf

vattic said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If my experience is in the Aerospace and Military product development for more than 10 years and my nominator is an Australian in the aviation field, will I be able to submit the EOI in the Space and Advanced Manufacturing Sector? I haven't found any reference in detail related to the span of each sector.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In my non-professional point of view, I think your nominator is fine. Try fill out Form 1000 and see if you can convince yourself you have the appropriate nominator.


----------



## vattic

Bayleaf said:


> In my non-professional point of view, I think your nominator is fine. Try fill out Form 1000 and see if you can convince yourself you have the appropriate nominator.


Thanks for your comments. I will try to assess my background for the EOI.


----------



## james911

p.scott930 said:


> *Hannan Tew*


Thanks for the link to migration agent. Found an interesting interview there, with an GT Officer (GTO):








Global Talent Independent Program: Interview with a Global Talent Officer (Nedra Kelaart) - Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers


Under the Global Talent Independent program, the Department of Home Affairs (Department) has appointed Global Talent Officers (GTOs).




www.hannantew.com.au





Here, she explains many common questions that are asked here. I found different assumptions and personal opinions given here, which are misleading as none of us work at Home Affairs.


----------



## james911

p.scott930 said:


> It's not about my profile, it's about I already submitted the EOI and they don't think resubmitting or including additional document will be much use for me.



In this interview, this GTO says you can submit additional documents via email. So consider doing that if you think those will be useful (my point is they can never assume information they never received) :


----------



## kundikoi

james911 said:


> In this interview, this GTO says you can submit additional documents via email. So consider doing that if you think those will be useful (my point is they can never assume information they never received) :
> View attachment 98633


aint it uber-cute watching newbies cite outdated interviews and try to pretend like their advice is somehow more helpful than the MARA's 😆🤦‍♂️ never gets old on this thread 🤠❗


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum and am happy to hear the news updates that console us .
I am software Engineer( Android ) completed my MS in Network and cyber security in australia and working as technical analyst in Melbourne. I have 9 years of Exp in ICT field, but ACS have considered my Indian company experience (6 years) as Senior software Engineer (Android) . I have applied for EOI (on ICT) on the basis of my academic of higher distinction. Though I earn half the salary of the threshold ,I have produced some insights of estimated salary for Senior Software Engineer which is satisfying the threshold salary of 153K. Also my college papers are published in college websites. 

Bit confused , is there are chances of rejection due to salary ?
Also ,I havent published much, Will that affect the Visa?


----------



## small munene

kundikoi said:


> aint it uber-cute watching newbies cite outdated interviews and try to pretend like their advice is somehow more helpful than the MARA's 😆🤦‍♂️ never gets old on this thread 🤠❗


Common to newbies here, they dont read but quick to criticize. Most of them do not know the GTI has been ammended numerous times and that some previous responses are no longer valid. But anyway, they like it that way, being spoon-fed.


----------



## Hope333

kundikoi said:


> aint it uber-cute watching newbies cite outdated interviews and try to pretend like their advice is somehow more helpful than the MARA's 😆🤦‍♂️ never gets old on this thread 🤠❗


I was excited when saw this new link. When I opened the website, oh, this news has been in this forum 1 month ago, and I have read 10 times before. But Jame911 said: 


james911 said:


> I found different assumptions and personal opinions given here, which are misleading as none of us work at Home Affairs.


Here we are sharing experience and news, I don't think "misleading" is a proper word to our peers.


----------



## PraveenMaddula

Hi all, thank you all the great work you are doing here. Its is helping a lot of people like me

I am a newbie here. I have tried to read as much as I can to gather as much info as possible before posting here.

Profile:
I am onshore and on TSS 482 visa. I have close to 15 years of experience in IT and around 9 in Automation, salary below the threshold.
2 years in Australia. Working with the Department of Health for the last 2 years and on Coivd projects currently. 
I have a strong recommendation letter from one of the managers (perm DHHS employee)
No journals or papers. Over 12 years of experience in UK with a couple of major banks, e-commerce companies, and the British Government.
I have a nominator who is an individual and has similar experience as me, working for the same company and has migrated for the UK too and is a PR here
My Mrs is working in the same field and is a contractor earning above the threshold. I was thinking of putting in her EOI but she does not have a lot of experience to prove international prominence in the field

Can anyone comment on my profile please? how does it look?

Has anyone with an 'Automation Testing' background got UID and visa approved?

Thanks
Praveen


----------



## Hope333

Good morning old friends and newbies here. The last week of November is on. Full power into December. The easing of restriction and vaccine news are on the schedule. This should speed up the visa progress in all classes from Home affair department. Take students back and bring skilled/talented professionals will be on track at least from early next year. Beautiful news ahead in December. Best wishes to all.


----------



## TheEndofDays

PraveenMaddula said:


> Hi all, thank you all the great work you are doing here. Its is helping a lot of people like me
> 
> I am a newbie here. I have tried to read as much as I can to gather as much info as possible before posting here.
> 
> Profile:
> I am onshore and on TSS 482 visa. I have close to 15 years of experience in IT and around 9 in Automation, salary below the threshold.
> 2 years in Australia. Working with the Department of Health for the last 2 years and on Coivd projects currently.
> I have a strong recommendation letter from one of the managers (perm DHHS employee)
> No journals or papers. Over 12 years of experience in UK with a couple of major banks, e-commerce companies, and the British Government.
> I have a nominator who is an individual and has similar experience as me, working for the same company and has migrated for the UK too and is a PR here
> My Mrs is working in the same field and is a contractor earning above the threshold. I was thinking of putting in her EOI but she does not have a lot of experience to prove international prominence in the field
> 
> Can anyone comment on my profile please? how does it look?
> 
> Has anyone with an 'Automation Testing' background got UID and visa approved?
> 
> Thanks
> Praveen


Your profile sounds like standard definition for Software Tester ANZSCO

*Software Tester - ANZSCO 261314*
DescriptionSpecifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.


----------



## taylor han

Hi everyone,

I am new to here and would like to hear some updates and advice from you.
I am currently in Sydney and am a third-year PhD candidate with 16 first author/ co-author research papers (average impact factor is around 15) in the field of material science. (also I have a first-class honour bachelor degree in electrical engineering)
I submitted my EOI at end of June and I am nominated by my supervisor, a professor, who is an Australian Research Council laureate fellow and referenced by another professor who has worked with me. They guarantee that I will have a post-doc position after graduation in the letter.
During this waiting period, I sent a few updates but have not heard anything back.
Do you guys have any idea about this situation?

Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Taylor


----------



## Hope333

taylor han said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to here and would like to hear some updates and advice from you.
> I am currently in Sydney and am a third-year PhD candidate with 16 first author/ co-author research papers (average impact factor is around 15) in the field of material science. (also I have a first-class honour bachelor degree in electrical engineering)
> I submitted my EOI at end of June, I sent a few updates during this period, but have not heard anything back.
> Do you guys have any idea about this situation?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards,
> Taylor


Most PhD students and recent graduates and post-doc are currently waiting as you can see from this forum. Maybe some updates next month. Good luck.


----------



## taylor han

rokaya said:


> Received UID or Reject EOI - understandable
> 
> Ignored EOI - 🤷‍♀️. Lol, I Applied in July, 4months, no response.


I submit on end of June, no reply at all


----------



## OMZZZZ

duynguyen said:


> Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?" (see the image below).
> Hi everyone,
> My current salary is below the threshold. Should I say Yes or No in this question? (there is a job ads that can fullfill that)



I posted some adds from Seek showing that I can attract that much salary.


----------



## rokaya

taylor han said:


> I submit on the end of June, no reply at all.


Me and two of my friend applied in July; we are waiting.


----------



## PraveenMaddula

TheEndofDays said:


> Your profile sounds like standard definition for Software Tester ANZSCO
> 
> *Software Tester - ANZSCO 261314*
> DescriptionSpecifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses automated test software applications to test the behaviour, functionality and integrity of computer software, and documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.


Yes, it's closely related to Software tester but I am on TSS visa as a Software Engineer. My skills are a more like a mix of both Software tester and Engineer and hence the confusion.


----------



## raxataxa

Rsaleh said:


> Hi All,
> Friend of mine get the UID within 3 days, he applied in advance manufacturing, finish his PHD recently. But he got a job meeting the high income salary.
> 
> Cheers,


$$ works just fine.


----------



## raxataxa

Hope333 said:


> Good morning old friends and newbies here. The last week of November is on. Full power into December. The easing of restriction and vaccine news are on the schedule. This should speed up the visa progress in all classes from Home affair department. Take students back and bring skilled/talented professionals will be on track at least from early next year. Beautiful news ahead in December. Best wishes to all.


Dude, you deserve an "expat forum" UID just for staying very positive. Lol.


----------



## raxataxa

taylor han said:


> I submit on end of June, no reply at all


90% of June applicants are saying exactly the same. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## kundikoi

[email protected] said:


> Bit confused , is there are chances of rejection due to salary ?


have you read the GTIP eligibility criteria on the dept's website? 



[email protected] said:


> I have applied for EOI (on ICT) on the basis of my academic of higher distinction. Though I earn half the salary of the threshold ,I have produced some insights of estimated salary for Senior Software Engineer which is satisfying the threshold salary of 153K. Also my college papers are published in college websites.
> Also ,I havent published much, Will that affect the Visa?


the issue with your case is that you're trying to use the academic stream (that isn't subjected to the strict FWHIT rules) with little to no academic credentials - while working professionally and being pretty far from the FWHIT. 
so I wouldn't hold my breathe for an UID any time soon, especially in ICT. 



PraveenMaddula said:


> Can anyone comment on my profile please? how does it look?


depends on how far below the threshold you are, but what is the problem with filing EOIs for both yourself *and *the spouse (who may be ranked a bit higher for review by the dept's state-of-the-art AI-driven neural network 😆 



raxataxa said:


> $$ works just fine.


it most certainly does - time and again without fail. I reckon @vijayshank's case is the current bellwether on the forum - if it takes >2 weeks then there's a true backlog emerging that should concern the dept. otherwise pretty much business-as-usual (which isn't to say that it's great and normal, just no deviation from the previous MO).


----------



## shankvijay

kundikoi said:


> have you read the GTIP eligibility criteria on the dept's website?
> 
> 
> the issue with your case is that you're trying to use the academic stream (that isn't subjected to the strict FWHIT rules) with little to no academic credentials - while working professionally and being pretty far from the FWHIT.
> so I wouldn't hold my breathe for an UID any time soon, especially in ICT.
> 
> 
> depends on how far below the threshold you are, but what is the problem with filing EOIs for both yourself *and *the spouse (who may be ranked a bit higher for review by the dept's state-of-the-art AI-driven neural network 😆
> 
> 
> it most certainly does - time and again without fail. I reckon @vijayshank's case is the current bellwether on the forum - if it takes >2 weeks then there's a true backlog emerging that should concern the dept. otherwise pretty much business-as-usual (which isn't to say that it's great and normal, just no deviation from the previous MO).


True - There must be a case backlog since this has opened up to a switch from 457 and 482 visas. You need to be patient. I can understand the worry and mindset, but we have to be patient and do our best


----------



## Granted Tomorrow

Hope333 said:


> Good morning old friends and newbies here. The last week of November is on. Full power into December. The easing of restriction and vaccine news are on the schedule. This should speed up the visa progress in all classes from Home affair department. Take students back and bring skilled/talented professionals will be on track at least from early next year. Beautiful news ahead in December. Best wishes to all.


Forget about December. Full power into 2021. 
Kind regards


----------



## matg0707

taylor han said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to here and would like to hear some updates and advice from you.
> I am currently in Sydney and am a third-year PhD candidate with 16 first author/ co-author research papers (average impact factor is around 15) in the field of material science. (also I have a first-class honour bachelor degree in electrical engineering)
> I submitted my EOI at end of June and I am nominated by my supervisor, a professor, who is an Australian Research Council laureate fellow and referenced by another professor who has worked with me. They guarantee that I will have a post-doc position after graduation in the letter.
> During this waiting period, I sent a few updates but have not heard anything back.
> Do you guys have any idea about this situation?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards,
> Taylor


You're a third year phd and you have 16 papers in journals with an average if = 15? Wow... Just make sure you can validate your claims.


----------



## taylor han

matg0707 said:


> You're a third year phd and you have 16 papers in journals with an average if = 15? Wow... Just make sure you can validate your claims.


I declared that includes first author and co-authored papers (Nature nanotechnology, advanced materials, ACS nano, etc.), it can be checked on my google scholar, I do not think I need to validate this in my letter.


----------



## taylor han

Granted Tomorrow said:


> Forget about December. Full power into 2021.
> Kind regards


thanks mate


----------



## matg0707

taylor han said:


> I declared that includes first author and co-authored papers (Nature nanotechnology, advanced materials, ACS nano, etc.), it can be checked on my google scholar, I do not think I need to validate this in my letter.


Chill - no need to be so defensive. I can read. You misunderstand me. With a profile like that, I would think you should sail through. Just make sure you can validate your claims (awards, reviews etc). Obviously papers are easily googled and listed as you say on Google scholar...


----------



## taylor han

matg0707 said:


> Chill - no need to be so defensive. I can read. You misunderstand me. With a profile like that, I would think you should sail through. Just make sure you can validate your claims (awards, reviews etc). Obviously papers are easily googled and listed as you say on Google scholar...


Thanks mate!


----------



## Gurpreet89.mimit

Hi All, 

My name is GURPREET SINGH JOHAR, age 31 years old from Bangalore, India. I have few clarifications about the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program under the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) sector. Could please help me in getting the right direction for this visa application, below are my details :-

I have around 9+ years of experience in the Information Technology (I.T) industry into Data Engineering and Data Warehousing technology and I had Oracle certification which is internationally recognized certification in the field of ICT. I have completed Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from I K Gujral Punjab Technical University, India in 2011 with 73 %. Currently, I am working as Data Engineer in JC Penney Services India Pvt Ltd (Retailer in U.S which has ~600 stores) from last 4+ years.

I have around 10-12 certifications including OCP (Oracle Certified Professional), OCA (Oracle Certified Associate), RedHat Linux certifications, Hadoop certified, Python, AWS (Amazon Web Services) Solution Architect, and Big Data. Also, I had around 3-4 "Letter of Recommendations" from Director/Managers of internationally recognized companies like Cognizant, Infosys, Manthan and "JC Penney" 

And, my current pay is AUD 36,700 (in INR 16 Lacs) as my home country (INDIA) has lower salaries because of higher INR-AU conversion rate. But, I have checked on Australian job portal that jobs related to my profile, I can earn more to AUD 153,600. Also, I am currently not holding Australian PR status, so right now I won’t be able to get any offer letter to showcase I can earn this much money in Australian Industry. Could you please help me to get this clarified ? I have captured all the job advertisement in pdf format from job portals which visualized the salary for my role in AUD. will those be ok as evidences ?

Last question, while filling answer for below question in EOI, can anyone please share the format as this is in plain text ?

"Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement "

Please advice as I am not getting enough guidance from people/different portals for this visa application, all are welcome to provide your inputs.

Thanks,
Gurpreet


----------



## PraveenMaddula

depends on how far below the threshold you are, but what is the problem with filing EOIs for both yourself *and *the spouse (who may be ranked a bit higher for review by the dept's state-of-the-art AI-driven neural network 😆
I am on $140,000 and she is on $160,000. I have gathered all the docs and prepped up my EOI. I wanted to launch my CV asap and then get wife's EOI after that. She probably will be ranked way higher than me by the (who knows what's happening) bot


----------



## p.scott930

matg0707 said:


> You're a third year phd and you have 16 papers in journals with an average if = 15? Wow... Just make sure you can validate your claims.


FYI, number/IF of publication in material science is very different from other majors.


----------



## matg0707

p.scott930 said:


> FYI, number/IF of publication in material science is very different from other majors.


Thanks . Wouldn't know anything about that, but it is impressive nonetheless. I know not all fields are equal ito publications. I wonder if the department holds everyone to the same standard


----------



## taylor han

p.scott930 said:


> FYI, number/IF of publication in material science is very different from other majors.


exactly, to be more accurate, the evaluation standard is different across all different fields


----------



## Bruce kk

Hello , everyone , I am Bruce , now located at AU . My wife is offshore at the moment .
The EOI inqury was for my wife , 
She has the master degree , and she works in the field of Fintech , The comapny she works is the really famous company for the Fintech in China . 
The first one was SAP , the second is the ERP , and the third is the company she works . The fourth one was Microsoft in this field in China (According to the number from Financial Newspaper last month ) 
The total market share of her company today is about 210 Billion Australian Dollars .(coz it has reduced from 10.15 Aud to 9.23AUD today per share ) 
She has almost 10 years working experience in this field . 
And it was almost the same income requirement in 2018 . and 1.2 times higher than the thread income in 2019 .
The salary in 2020 from Jan to Oct is 1.48-1.51 times higher than the income thread(coz the difference in currency exchange)
So i think she meets the income requirements for consecutive 3 years . 
And has some publications already , for example , the book she wrote has been on sale on the bookstore (Alibaba , Jingdong , Dangdang online bookstore .)
However , we dont have the nominator at this moment , so we think we would try the ACS for nominator .
I don't know if it is possible to get the UID .EOI Submitted today , 23 /11/2020 
I am really appreciate what you done for me . Hope to hear some advice or some information from the experts here . 

Cheers 
Bruce KK


----------



## gtisp2020

Gurpreet89.mimit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is GURPREET SINGH JOHAR, age 31 years old from Bangalore, India. I have few clarifications about the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program under the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) sector. Could please help me in getting the right direction for this visa application, below are my details :-
> 
> I have around 9+ years of experience in the Information Technology (I.T) industry into Data Engineering and Data Warehousing technology and I had Oracle certification which is internationally recognized certification in the field of ICT. I have completed Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from I K Gujral Punjab Technical University, India in 2011 with 73 %. Currently, I am working as Data Engineer in JC Penney Services India Pvt Ltd (Retailer in U.S which has ~600 stores) from last 4+ years.
> 
> I have around 10-12 certifications including OCP (Oracle Certified Professional), OCA (Oracle Certified Associate), RedHat Linux certifications, Hadoop certified, Python, AWS (Amazon Web Services) Solution Architect, and Big Data. Also, I had around 3-4 "Letter of Recommendations" from Director/Managers of internationally recognized companies like Cognizant, Infosys, Manthan and "JC Penney"
> 
> And, my current pay is AUD 36,700 (in INR 16 Lacs) as my home country (INDIA) has lower salaries because of higher INR-AU conversion rate. But, I have checked on Australian job portal that jobs related to my profile, I can earn more to AUD 153,600. Also, I am currently not holding Australian PR status, so right now I won’t be able to get any offer letter to showcase I can earn this much money in Australian Industry. Could you please help me to get this clarified ? I have captured all the job advertisement in pdf format from job portals which visualized the salary for my role in AUD. will those be ok as evidences ?
> 
> Last question, while filling answer for below question in EOI, can anyone please share the format as this is in plain text ?
> 
> "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement "
> 
> Please advice as I am not getting enough guidance from people/different portals for this visa application, all are welcome to provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gurpreet


1. You are not a recent graduate so you need to compete for the general stream.
2. Only work experiences and certifications are not enough to prove your excellence/prominence in the field.
3. For salary threshold, it does not matter where are you from. *Either you meet the salary threshold (or close) or not*. We've seen many candidates from India who can meet this criteria.
4. It's good to realize the real *difference between having a job with high salary and potential to get a job with high salary*, so that you can limit your expectation. But no harm to add these evidences to your EOI.
5. Format for "Details of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement": there is no such format and if you really have some exceptional and outstanding achievement, filling-in this section should not be an issue.

Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

taylor han said:


> exactly, to be more accurate, the evaluation standard is different across all different fields


Although number and quality of publications are definitely important for acedemic stream applicants, GTI seems to emphasize more on the overall profile of applicants.


----------



## taylor han

gtisp2020 said:


> Although number and quality of publications are definitely important for acedemic stream applicants, GTI seems to emphasize more on the overall profile of applicants.


Thanks mate, I totally agree with you.


----------



## kundikoi

PraveenMaddula said:


> I am on $140,000 and she is on $160,000. I have gathered all the docs and prepped up my EOI. I wanted to launch my CV asap and then get wife's EOI after that. She probably will be ranked way higher than me by the (who knows what's happening) bot


well, the timing of the <FWHIT applications doesn't really correlate to speed of decisions, so what is the rush with submitting yours? I would put in a lot more effort into the wife one that clearly has higher chances 🤷‍♂️


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> Although number and quality of publications are definitely important for acedemic stream applicants, GTI seems to emphasize more on the overall profile of applicants.


Sure. But Han's profile is still impressive.


----------



## gtisp2020

p.scott930 said:


> Sure. But Han's profile is still impressive.


No doubt, having 16 papers with avg IF 15 is not a piece of cake for PhD students.


----------



## Bruce kk

Hello , everyone , I am Bruce , now located at AU . My wife is offshore at the moment .
The EOI inqury was for my wife ,
She has the master degree , and she works in the field of Fintech , The comapny she works is the really famous company for the Fintech in China .
The first one was SAP , the second is the ERP , and the third is the company she works . The fourth one was Microsoft in this field in China (According to the number from Financial Newspaper last month )
The total market share of her company today is about 210 Billion Australian Dollars .(coz it has reduced from 10.15 Aud to 9.23AUD today per share )
She has almost 10 years working experience in this field .
And it was almost the same income requirement in 2018 . and 1.2 times higher than the thread income in 2019 .
The salary in 2020 from Jan to Oct is 1.48-1.51 times higher than the income thread(coz the difference in currency exchange)
So i think she meets the income requirements for consecutive 3 years .
And has some publications already , for example , the book she wrote has been on sale on the bookstore (Alibaba , Jingdong , Dangdang online bookstore .)
However , we dont have the nominator at this moment , so we think we would try the ACS for nominator .
I don't know if it is possible to get the UID .EOI Submitted today , 23 /11/2020
I am really appreciate what you done for me . Hope to hear some advice or some information from the experts here .

Cheers
Bruce KK


----------



## Bruce kk

dtzhu337 said:


> I submitted on June 2nd, and received an email requesting supplementary documents on Sep 21st, and received the UID on Oct 09. My case was processed in Shanghai, so there is a 7-day holiday in and between.


Hello , mate , how do u know the case was handled in Shanghai ?


----------



## uraiba

Can anyone here got Invitation for GTI explain to me how the GTO verify your application? and of possible can brief me the steps for GTI?


----------



## Parisf

Hi,
I was checking the new form 1000. It needs a lot more details than previous form. Could you please help to answer my questions:

1. in Q 33 (What's nominee’s field of distinguished talent?), does 'field of distinguished talent' refers to one of those 7 target sectors?
2. What is the difference between Q33 and Q 41 (What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?)
3. If someone has not started to look for job, how should she/he reply to Q42 (does nominee has job offer in Australia) and Q43 (expected salary when work in Australia).

I hope that finding answers to these questions will be helpful for others too.
Please share your experience.

Thank you,
Paris


----------



## Bruce kk

Hi , all 
I am Bruce , now located at AU . My wife is offshore at the moment .
The EOI inqury was for my wife ,
She has the master degree , and she works in the field of Fintech , The comapny she works is the really famous company for the Fintech in China .
The first one was SAP , the second is the ERP , and the third is the company she works . The fourth one was Microsoft in this field in China (According to the number from Financial Newspaper last month )
The total market share of her company today is about 210 Billion Australian Dollars .(coz it has reduced from 10.15 Aud to 9.23AUD today per share )
She has almost 10 years working experience in this field .
And it was almost the same income requirement in 2018 . and 1.2 times higher than the thread income in 2019 .
The salary in 2020 from Jan to Oct is 1.48-1.51 times higher than the income thread(coz the difference in currency exchange)
So i think she meets the income requirements for consecutive 3 years .
And has some publications already , for example , the book she wrote has been on sale on the bookstore (Alibaba , Jingdong , Dangdang online bookstore .)
However , we dont have the nominator at this moment , so we think we would try the ACS for nominator .
I don't know if it is possible to get the UID .EOI Submitted today , 23 /11/2020
I am really appreciate what you done for me . Hope to hear some advice or some information from the experts here .

Cheers
Bruce KK


----------



## Bayleaf

Parisf said:


> Hi,
> I was checking the new form 1000. It needs a lot more details than previous form. Could you please help to answer my questions:
> 
> 1. in Q 33 (What's nominee’s field of distinguished talent?), does 'field of distinguished talent' refers to one of those 7 target sectors?
> 2. What is the difference between Q33 and Q 41 (What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?)
> 3. If someone has not started to look for job, how should she/he reply to Q42 (does nominee has job offer in Australia) and Q43 (expected salary when work in Australia).
> 
> I hope that finding answers to these questions will be helpful for others too.
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Thank you,
> Paris


(1) & (2)
I feel like Q33 is asking for a *specific field* whereas Q41 is asking which of the 7 target sectors are you in. 

(3)
Q42 is very straightforward, if you haven't received a job offer, straightaway NO. If you answer YES you might get asked to provide the offer letter as evidence.
For Q43 you can go to job ad site such as seek.com and find job ad that are relevant to yours and quote the salary.


----------



## james911

kundikoi said:


> aint it uber-cute watching newbies cite outdated interviews and try to pretend like their advice is somehow more helpful than the MARA's 😆🤦‍♂️ never gets old on this thread 🤠❗


Sorry I saw this just 2 days ago in the thread (I did not read all 265 pages, but last 10 for sure) and not trying to prove i'm a pro at all. My purpose is to share, as it can help another one and it doesnt get me anything personal in my own EOI. This is just 3 weeks old interview, so I do not assume to be outdated as you claim and wrong information. 

We all need most accurate answers, so if you challenge the content in the interview by this GT Officer you may answer those instead. Thanks !


----------



## Kanhaiya

ImmiAU said:


> 1. I've worked for many years , so the income is not a problem.
> 2. Believe that most of us are not really world famous, world recognized, but we do better than many ordinary persons.
> We may not the best in industrial, but the GTO's task is to grant UID from applicants pool, the best persons are not in the pool now.
> So you may attach the evidence you think support the world recognized Distinguished Talent and support them to choose you from others. All your uniq honor , name card ,articles, even get in touch with them are useful. Don't submit the things you can not proof.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Menap12

Parisf said:


> Hi,
> I was checking the new form 1000. It needs a lot more details than previous form. Could you please help to answer my questions:
> 
> 1. in Q 33 (What's nominee’s field of distinguished talent?), does 'field of distinguished talent' refers to one of those 7 target sectors?
> 2. What is the difference between Q33 and Q 41 (What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?)
> 3. If someone has not started to look for job, how should she/he reply to Q42 (does nominee has job offer in Australia) and Q43 (expected salary when work in Australia).
> 
> I hope that finding answers to these questions will be helpful for others too.
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Thank you,
> Paris


I had answered as below as per directions from migration agent

Q33-target sector in my case fintech
Q41 - specific field under that. I gave banking sectors and specific function which I was working in.


----------



## MiahInAus

Hi everyone, 

I got my 858 visa granted today and would like to share my timeline and info:

EOI Submitted: 2020-09-02
EOI Invited: 2020-10-13
Visa Submitted: 2020-11-16
Health Check Cleared: 2020-11-23
Visa Granted: 2020-11-24

My info: ICT with 6+ years working experience, salary above threshold, onshore, research master, have some patent and paper published

Thank everyone for the information posted here. It's really very helpful.

Hope everyone still waiting get your result soon and ones granted enjoy your life in aus.


----------



## kundikoi

Bruce kk said:


> However , we dont have the nominator at this moment , so we think we would try the ACS for nominator .
> I don't know if it is possible to get the UID .EOI Submitted today , 23 /11/2020


why would ACS nominate a FinTechie? you're onshore, so why don't you source a nominator while you're waiting? there's no shortage of org's / conferences / industry bodies and events that were already posted on here before many times. 



uraiba said:


> Can anyone here got Invitation for GTI explain to me how the GTO verify your application?


why do you want to know this and how do their verifications methods matter 🤨? 



uraiba said:


> and if possible can brief me the steps for GTI?


you can brief yourself by reading this thread from the beginning


----------



## Parisf

Bayleaf said:


> (1) & (2)
> I feel like Q33 is asking for a *specific field* whereas Q41 is asking which of the 7 target sectors are you in.
> 
> (3)
> Q42 is very straightforward, if you haven't received a job offer, straightaway NO. If you answer YES you might get asked to provide the offer letter as evidence.
> For Q43 you can go to job ad site such as seek.com and find job ad that are relevant to yours and quote the salary.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bruce kk

kundikoi said:


> why would ACS nominate a FinTechie? you're onshore, so why don't you source a nominator while you're waiting? there's no shortage of org's / conferences / industry bodies and events that were already posted on here before many times.
> 
> 
> why do you want to know this and how do their verifications methods matter 🤨?
> 
> 
> you can brief yourself by reading this thread from the beginning


Thank you so much.


----------



## Peter Pakboi

Bruce kk said:


> Hi , all
> I am Bruce , now located at AU . My wife is offshore at the moment .
> The EOI inqury was for my wife ,
> She has the master degree , and she works in the field of Fintech , The comapny she works is the really famous company for the Fintech in China .
> The first one was SAP , the second is the ERP , and the third is the company she works . The fourth one was Microsoft in this field in China (According to the number from Financial Newspaper last month )
> The total market share of her company today is about 210 Billion Australian Dollars .(coz it has reduced from 10.15 Aud to 9.23AUD today per share )
> She has almost 10 years working experience in this field .
> And it was almost the same income requirement in 2018 . and 1.2 times higher than the thread income in 2019 .
> The salary in 2020 from Jan to Oct is 1.48-1.51 times higher than the income thread(coz the difference in currency exchange)
> So i think she meets the income requirements for consecutive 3 years .
> And has some publications already , for example , the book she wrote has been on sale on the bookstore (Alibaba , Jingdong , Dangdang online bookstore .)
> However , we dont have the nominator at this moment , so we think we would try the ACS for nominator .
> I don't know if it is possible to get the UID .EOI Submitted today , 23 /11/2020
> I am really appreciate what you done for me . Hope to hear some advice or some information from the experts here .
> 
> Cheers
> Bruce KK


Hey bruce
Good luck with your visa application!

There are few steps to apply for Global Talent Nomination from ACS

Have a valid UID from the Global Talent Officer after submitting an Expression of Interest
Send your Resume to ACS via email explaining your qualifications, interest in the GTI program, outlining experience in the sectors listed above
If ACS finds your application eligible, they might ask you* for an interview and the nomination fee of $500*
ACS will complete the Nomination Form (*Form 1000*) and send you a copy to lodge with your application


----------



## Elina Tran

Hi Everyone, 
I am Elina Tran. May I have your advice on my profile, please?
Currently, I am a first-year PhD student in Australia (full scholarship: tuition fee, stipend, travel grant, conference grant)
My major is Medical Science
I got 2 Master degree in the United Kingdom. The lastest Master degree was completed at The University of Manchester with a Distinction mark
I have 1 first author book chapter, 2 co-author publications, speaker for 1 conference, poster presentation in 2 other conferences
I used to work as a researcher at University and Biopharmaceutical Company

I am wondering whether with my current profile, I have a chance to get an EOI invitation. If not, may you suggest what can I should do to improve my profile and when is the best time for me to submit EOI.

Thank you so much. I am looking forward to receiving your response.
Kind regards,
Elina


----------



## Bayleaf

Elina Tran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Elina Tran. May I have your advice on my profile, please?
> Currently, I am a first-year PhD student in Australia (full scholarship: tuition fee, stipend, travel grant, conference grant)
> My major is Medical Science
> I got 2 Master degree in the United Kingdom. The lastest Master degree was completed at The University of Manchester with a Distinction mark
> I have 1 first author book chapter, 2 co-author publications, speaker for 1 conference, poster presentation in 2 other conferences
> I used to work as a researcher at University and Biopharmaceutical Company
> 
> I am wondering whether with my current profile, I have a chance to get an EOI invitation. If not, may you suggest what can I should do to improve my profile and when is the best time for me to submit EOI.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am looking forward to receiving your response.
> Kind regards,
> Elina


With so many 3rd/4th year PhD students and fresh PhD graduates (within 3 years of PhD completion) gunning on this visa, it might be difficult for you as a first year PhD student to outshine them. Unless you have some extraordinary achievements during your master study or your previous employment as a researcher.
Perhaps wait till at least six months before PhD completion (if this visa is still available that time), meanwhile try to publish more peer-reviewed articles as first author and present at conference.


----------



## rokaya

No updates June/July?


----------



## kamal_m

Hello everyone

My name is *KAMAL*

I am currently working in *TechNext Pty* *Ltd* here in *Brisbane* as *ICT-Data Analyst* on a *Full-Time* basis since *28th* *June 2020*.
I am a recent *Masters Graduate *as I have *completed* here in *Brisbane, Australia*.

*Below* are the following *documents* I have *sent* for my *GTI EOI* on *28th July 2020*:

1. *RESUME*
2. *Two Payment Slips* displaying *65K* *Yearly* which is my *Current Salary* as this is my *first IT job*.
3. *Masters* in *IT* from *James Cook University Brisbane Certificate *& *Transcripts [2017-2019]*
4. *Bachelors* in *IT* from *Asia Pacific University, Malaysia Certificate *& *Transcripts [2012-2016] - Awarded *by *Staffordshire University, UK*
5. *Amazon Web Services (AWS) Cloud Practitioner Certificate [2020*]
6. *SAP Global University Alliances in ERP Certificate [2013]
7. IELTS Certificate *with overall* Band Score of 7.0 [November 2018]*

Even though I have submitted my *GTI EOI* on *28th July 2020 *but I haven't received anything from them up until now. Haven't even received any *email *from them.
I'm not really sure if my *GTI EOI* will be *accepted* or *rejected*.
That's why I am really stressed out.

Is there anyone who is going through the *same* or *similar situation *right now ?
*OR*
Is there anyone who has been through the *same situation* like me and then *received* the *Invitation *with *Global Unique Identifier *?

It would be very helpful if you all could *share* your *experience *regarding this *matter*.


----------



## gtisp2020

kamal_m said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My name is *KAMAL*
> 
> I am currently working in *TechNext Pty* *Ltd* here in *Brisbane* as *ICT-Data Analyst* on a *Full-Time* basis since *28th* *June 2020*.
> I am a recent *Masters Graduate *as I have *completed* here in *Brisbane, Australia*.
> 
> *Below* are the following *documents* I have *sent* for my *GTI EOI* on *28th July 2020*:
> 
> 1. *RESUME*
> 2. *Two Payment Slips* displaying *65K* *Yearly* which is my *Current Salary* as this is my *first IT job*.
> 3. *Masters* in *IT* from *James Cook University Brisbane Certificate *& *Transcripts [2017-2019]*
> 4. *Bachelors* in *IT* from *Asia Pacific University, Malaysia Certificate *& *Transcripts [2012-2016] - Awarded *by *Staffordshire University, UK*
> 5. *Amazon Web Services (AWS) Cloud Practitioner Certificate [2020*]
> 6. *SAP Global University Alliances in ERP Certificate [2013]
> 7. IELTS Certificate *with overall* Band Score of 7.0 [November 2018]*
> 
> Even though I have submitted my *GTI EOI* on *28th July 2020 *but I haven't received anything from them up until now. Haven't even received any *email *from them.
> I'm not really sure if my *GTI EOI* will be *accepted* or *rejected*.
> That's why I am really stressed out.
> 
> Is there anyone who is going through the *same* or *similar situation *right now ?
> *OR*
> Is there anyone who has been through the *same situation* like me and then *received* the *Invitation *with *Global Unique Identifier *?
> 
> It would be very helpful if you all could *share* your *experience *regarding this *matter*.


As you don't meet the salary criteria but are a recent graduate, you would be considered for the academic stream of GTI. Please read through the whole thread, you;ll be much relaxed to know that many people with around 100k/yr salary, PhD, and/or tonnes of paper/awards/other achievements have been waiting since June. So be patient, and keep trying to improve your profile. Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

rokaya said:


> No updates June/July?


Someone who recently finished his PhD (Biological Science) and submitted EOI in July received an RFI yesterday.

“1, please provide a link/s to your Google Scholar, ResearcherGate or Scopus ID page to determine how well research articles have been received. 2, If applicable, evidence of any employment offers that will allow you continue your research”


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone who recently finished his PhD (Biological Science) and submitted EOI in July received an RFI yesterday.
> 
> “1, please provide a link/s to your Google Scholar, ResearcherGate or Scopus ID page to determine how well research articles have been received. 2, If applicable, evidence of any employment offers that will allow you continue your research”


Excellent! A glimmer of hope.


----------



## HBow

Elina Tran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am Elina Tran. May I have your advice on my profile, please?
> Currently, I am a first-year PhD student in Australia (full scholarship: tuition fee, stipend, travel grant, conference grant)
> My major is Medical Science
> I got 2 Master degree in the United Kingdom. The lastest Master degree was completed at The University of Manchester with a Distinction mark
> I have 1 first author book chapter, 2 co-author publications, speaker for 1 conference, poster presentation in 2 other conferences
> I used to work as a researcher at University and Biopharmaceutical Company
> 
> I am wondering whether with my current profile, I have a chance to get an EOI invitation. If not, may you suggest what can I should do to improve my profile and when is the best time for me to submit EOI.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am looking forward to receiving your response.
> Kind regards,
> Elina


A side note, distinction in the UK is granted from 70% but the threshold for the visa from a masters is 80%. So, just make sure that you clear that mark. 

I think with external work experience and 2 masters it’s def worth a shot at applying. You can apply more than once, so if you don’t get through on your masters, hit it back up when you have done your phd. But you might as well try if you meet the criteria.


----------



## Toby88

Hi Everyone,

I applied for EOI in July and got the invitation today. I have a PhD in Civil Engineering (Structures) with more focus in the area of Structural Reliability, materials and applied statistics in Structural Engineering. Any one can help with the idea of how to get Nomination?


----------



## HBow

Congratulations!


----------



## HBow

Do you mind sharing a bit more about your profile?


----------



## rokaya

Toby88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI in July and got the invitation today. I have a PhD in Civil Engineering (Structures) with more focus in the area of Structural Reliability, sustainable materials and applied statistics and machine learning in Structural Engineering


Wow, Congratulations!


----------



## dholloye

Toby88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI in July and got the invitation today. I have a PhD in Civil Engineering (Structures) with more focus in the area of Structural Reliability, materials and applied statistics in Structural Engineering. Any one can help with the idea of how to get Nomination?


Please can you share your profile details ? Are you a South African or Nigerian ?


----------



## Toby88

dholloye said:


> Please can you share your profile details ? Are you a South African or Nigerian ?


Nigerian, resident in SA


----------



## Toby88

rokaya said:


> Wow, Congratulations!


Over 40 publications, several awards and grants


----------



## dholloye

Toby88 said:


> Nigerian, resident in SA


Great ! 
Congratulations 
If you can inbox me...


----------



## Bruce kk

Peter Pakboi said:


> Hey bruce
> Good luck with your visa application!
> 
> There are few steps to apply for Global Talent Nomination from ACS
> 
> Have a valid UID from the Global Talent Officer after submitting an Expression of Interest
> Send your Resume to ACS via email explaining your qualifications, interest in the GTI program, outlining experience in the sectors listed above
> If ACS finds your application eligible, they might ask you* for an interview and the nomination fee of $500*
> ACS will complete the Nomination Form (*Form 1000*) and send you a copy to lodge with your application


thank you so much , mate .


----------



## appu2020

MiahInAus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my 858 visa granted today and would like to share my timeline and info:
> 
> EOI Submitted: 2020-09-02
> EOI Invited: 2020-10-13
> Visa Submitted: 2020-11-16
> Health Check Cleared: 2020-11-23
> Visa Granted: 2020-11-24
> 
> My info: ICT with 6+ years working experience, salary above threshold, onshore, research master, have some patent and paper published
> 
> Thank everyone for the information posted here. It's really very helpful.
> 
> Hope everyone still waiting get your result soon and ones granted enjoy your life in aus.


Hi Mate,

Many congratulations on your VISA grant!!!
Can you please let me know where I can attach my birth certificate in online application as I have not found any category to upload the birth certificate.
also where I can upload my travel history? Is there any form to fill in for Travel history?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Good stats-


----------



## kamal_m

gtisp2020 said:


> As you don't meet the salary criteria but are a recent graduate, you would be considered for the academic stream of GTI. Please read through the whole thread, you;ll be much relaxed to know that many people with around 100k/yr salary, PhD, and/or tonnes of paper/awards/other achievements have been waiting since June. So be patient, and keep trying to improve your profile. Good luck!


I don't think I will be considered for academic stream because my overall grade in my Masters is 74%.
If it was 80%, then it is possible to get invitation through academic stream.


----------



## gtisp2020

kamal_m said:


> I don't think I will be considered for academic stream because my overall grade in my Masters is 74%.
> If it was 80%, then it is possible to get invitation through academic stream.


Okay, so you are expecting to get UID through general stream where the salary threshold is >153k/yr but you are currently earning 65k/yr?


----------



## NeuroGuy

HBow said:


> A side note, distinction in the UK is granted from 70% but the threshold for the visa from a masters is 80%. So, just make sure that you clear that mark.
> 
> I think with external work experience and 2 masters it’s def worth a shot at applying. You can apply more than once, so if you don’t get through on your masters, hit it back up when you have done your phd. But you might as well try if you meet the criteria.


As someone who has studied both in the UK and Australia. I can confidently say that a 70% in the UK system is higher than a 70% in the Australia system. I would advise the original poster to amplify the fact that they earned a distinction in their masters. Having a distinction in MSc from the prestigious University of Manchester is no child's play. Of course, that alone would not bag the original poster a UID.


----------



## kamal_m

gtisp2020 said:


> As you don't meet the salary criteria but are a recent graduate, you would be considered for the academic stream of GTI. Please read through the whole thread, you;ll be much relaxed to know that many people with around 100k/yr salary, PhD, and/or tonnes of paper/awards/other achievements have been waiting since June. So be patient, and keep trying to improve your profile. Good luck!





gtisp2020 said:


> Okay, so you are expecting to get UID through general stream where the salary threshold is >153k/yr but you are currently earning 65k/yr?


What I *understood* from all the *Youtube videos* by different *Registered Migration Agents* is that it is *not* a *must* that you have to *exactly earn 153k* and *above*.
Even if your *salary *is *below* *153k threshold, *There is another way to *fulfill *the *criteria* of *153k*.
This *depends* on the type of *job* you are doing and whether your *job *has the *potential* to *attract 153k *in the *future *or not.

For example, *Senior *& *Experienced* *ICT - Data Analysts *OR *Senior* & *Experienced Web Developers* usually* earns above 140k *OR* 150k yearly*.
But a *Senior *& *Experienced Software Testers* *cannot* *earn* more than *100k yearly *because their *tasks* are *not* so *complicated *OR *critical *to a *level *that it is *worth paying* *above 100k*.


----------



## cidc

Hi everyone, would love to hear from folks who managed nominations from industry bodies other than ACS. They refused to provide me one and I received what seemed to be a stock standard reply even though i provided them with evidence of awards, recommendation letter from senior leadership. Did anyone appeal to ACS with success?


----------



## mick2004

Hi folks,

I am a Singapore resident.I visited India during end September for some personal reason.Currently I am stuck in India due to travel restrictions in Singapore although my company is trying to get me back by end of Dec/early next year.I received my UID for EOI in GTI back in September.

I am planning to lodge application from India itself with selecting Australian embassy in India (if required any interview etc)

Does that sound ok to you or shall I wait till next year when I will be back in Sg.I am inclined to apply now from India as don’t want to waste any further time.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## kamal_m

cidc said:


> Hi everyone, would love to hear from folks who managed nominations from industry bodies other than ACS. They refused to provide me one and I received what seemed to be a stock standard reply even though i provided them with evidence of awards, recommendation letter from senior leadership. Did anyone appeal to ACS with success?


I was also thinking of approaching ACS to nominate me for Global Talent Program but haven't done it yet.
What criteria does ACS exactly wants you to fulfill so that they can nominate you for Global Talent Visa ?
In your case, why ACS refused to nominate you ?
It would be helpful if you could explain a bit more in details.


----------



## HBow

NeuroGuy said:


> As someone who has studied both in the UK and Australia. I can confidently say that a 70% in the UK system is higher than a 70% in the Australia system. I would advise the original poster to amplify the fact that they earned a distinction in their masters. Having a distinction in MSc from the prestigious University of Manchester is no child's play. Of course, that alone would not bag the original poster a UID.


Yep, I agree. I have studied and graded work in both countries too. An Australian 80% is similar to 70% in the UK, but good luck convincing someone in Australia that... worth a big up in the cover letter regardless though.


----------



## gtisp2020

kamal_m said:


> What I *understood* from all the *Youtube videos* by different *Registered Migration Agents* is that it is *not* a *must* that you have to *exactly earn 153k* and *above*.
> Even if your *salary *is *below* *153k threshold, *There is another way to *fulfill *the *criteria* of *153k*.
> This *depends* on the type of *job* you are doing and whether your *job *has the *potential* to *attract 153k *in the *future *or not.
> 
> For example, *Senior *& *Experienced* *ICT - Data Analysts *OR *Senior* & *Experienced Web Developers* usually* earns above 140k *OR* 150k yearly*.
> But a *Senior *& *Experienced Software Testers* *cannot* *earn* more than *100k yearly *because their *tasks* are *not* so *complicated *OR *critical *to a *level *that it is *worth paying* *above 100k*.


You may convince GTO with your potential of earning >153k/yr in future. But it's also good to realize the difference between *having a job with high salary* and *potential to get a job with high salary in future*. People with a job (research fellow) equivalent to university lecture have been struggling to convince GTI and have been waiting for long time. GTI's priority is those who already earn 153k/yr or close to that.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

mick2004 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am a Singapore resident.I visited India during end September for some personal reason.Currently I am stuck in India due to travel restrictions in Singapore although my company is trying to get me back by end of Dec/early next year.I received my UID for EOI in GTI back in September.
> 
> I am planning to lodge application from India itself with selecting Australian embassy in India (if required any interview etc)
> 
> Does that sound ok to you or shall I wait till next year when I will be back in Sg.I am inclined to apply now from India as don’t want to waste any further time.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


If you are offshore it does not matter which country you are in provided you get all required documents.
You may need police clearance from Singapore if you have stayed in singapore for more than 12 months, pls check police website they can issue it without your presence in singapore.
Medical you can complete in India.


----------



## MiahInAus

appu2020 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Many congratulations on your VISA grant!!!
> Can you please let me know where I can attach my birth certificate in online application as I have not found any category to upload the birth certificate.
> also where I can upload my travel history? Is there any form to fill in for Travel history?


Sorry, mate. My application was managed by lawyer instead of myself. So I don't have the answer regarding where to upload birth certificate. However, for Travel history, I think you can fill in while submitting your visa applications.


----------



## Elina Tran

Bayleaf said:


> With so many 3rd/4th year PhD students and fresh PhD graduates (within 3 years of PhD completion) gunning on this visa, it might be difficult for you as a first year PhD student to outshine them. Unless you have some extraordinary achievements during your master study or your previous employment as a researcher.
> Perhaps wait till at least six months before PhD completion (if this visa is still available that time), meanwhile try to publish more peer-reviewed articles as first author and present at conference.


Hi Bayleaf, Thank you so much for your advice. I will try my best to have an excellent profile.😀


----------



## Elina Tran

HBow said:


> A side note, distinction in the UK is granted from 70% but the threshold for the visa from a masters is 80%. So, just make sure that you clear that mark.
> 
> I think with external work experience and 2 masters it’s def worth a shot at applying. You can apply more than once, so if you don’t get through on your masters, hit it back up when you have done your phd. But you might as well try if you meet the criteria.


Hi HBow, Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. My Master mark is 74%, but the pass mark in UK is 40% and pass mark in other countries is 50%, so is there any difference in estimating the final grade of threshold? However, I have much work experience in the relevant field, so can I use them to demonstrate the outstanding and how can I say to convince officers? Could I have your advice, please? Can I contact GTO to ask for further information, and is it useful for the result of EOI application?
Thank you so much


----------



## HBow

Elina Tran said:


> Hi HBow, Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. My Master mark is 74%, but the pass mark in UK is 40% and pass mark in other countries is 50%, so is there any difference in estimating the final grade of threshold? However, I have much work experience in the relevant field, so can I use them to demonstrate the outstanding and how can I say to convince officers? Could I have your advice, please? Can I contact GTO to ask for further information, and is it useful for the result of EOI application?
> Thank you so much


Hey Elina, I’m in no way an expert for this. But, if it wee me I’d focus on the fact that you got a distinction (and perhaps compare the % mark threshold for this award between the uk and australia). Focus on the achievements you have made, any papers and conferences etc.

I think it could be beneficial to contact a GTO. It sounds like they offer some advice in these situations.


----------



## kundikoi

Before this plays out any further (with the OP asking for GTO names & contacts 🤦🏻‍♂️), lemme just say that there’s absolutely no use in contacting GTOs for application advice _after_ submitting EOIs.




kamal_m said:


> What I *understood* from all the *Youtube videos* by different *Registered Migration Agents* is that it is *not* a *must* that you have to *exactly earn 153k* and *above*.


everybody hears what they want to hear in the videos - sounds like you missed a pretty massive ‘*BUT*’ in those



kamal_m said:


> This *depends* on whether your *job *has the *potential* to *attract 153k *in the *future *or not.


it most certainly does *not*



kamal_m said:


> For example, *Senior *& *Experienced* *ICT - Data Analysts *OR *Senior* & *Experienced Web Developers* usually* earns above 140k *OR* 150k yearly*.
> But a *Senior *& *Experienced Software Testers* *cannot* *earn* more than *100k yearly *because their *tasks* are *not* so *complicated *OR *critical *to a *level *that it is *worth paying* *above 100k*.


Best of luck to all them *testers* trying to convince the dept that they are *highly distinguished* and *internationally prominent* while engaged in uncomplicated & menial tasks 🙄


----------



## HBow

Deleted - ignore that, post replied to did not appear to have loaded in full before I replied.


----------



## all_in_gti

kamal_m said:


> What I *understood* from all the *Youtube videos* by different *Registered Migration Agents* is that it is *not* a *must* that you have to *exactly earn 153k* and *above*.
> Even if your *salary *is *below* *153k threshold, *There is another way to *fulfill *the *criteria* of *153k*.
> This *depends* on the type of *job* you are doing and whether your *job *has the *potential* to *attract 153k *in the *future *or not.
> 
> For example, *Senior *& *Experienced* *ICT - Data Analysts *OR *Senior* & *Experienced Web Developers* usually* earns above 140k *OR* 150k yearly*.
> But a *Senior *& *Experienced Software Testers* *cannot* *earn* more than *100k yearly *because their *tasks* are *not* so *complicated *OR *critical *to a *level *that it is *worth paying* *above 100k*.


*Just* fo*r*get about *GT*I, you* e*ither have t*o be ta*lent in the indu*stry (prove*_n by earning 153k+), or in_ ac*ademic (prove*n by _having pu_blished paper). Your description d*oesn't m*atch both of them, *regardless of the amount of bolded text in your EOI*.


----------



## Sam_k91

Hey Guys,

Would you please recommend a good law firm to assist me with a visa related situation ?
I been to three different lawyers before and non of them where certain about how to procced. Frankly, they only care about the consultation fees which is too much

Alternatively, is there anyway to contact home affairs for a guidance ? 

I know this question is not related to GTI, but this is the only forum that I'm following and people gives real advice to each other 
Thank you,

Sam


----------



## Elina Tran

NeuroGuy said:


> As someone who has studied both in the UK and Australia. I can confidently say that a 70% in the UK system is higher than a 70% in the Australia system. I would advise the original poster to amplify the fact that they earned a distinction in their masters. Having a distinction in MSc from the prestigious University of Manchester is no child's play. Of course, that alone would not bag the original poster a UID.


Thank you heaps NeuroGuy for your great assessment on my MSc degree at The University of Manchester. I see on the EOI online form, there is a limited number of words to write EOI, so do I need to attach a cover letter to explain clearly and amplify the fact that I earned a distinction in my masters? May you suggest some possible ideas to amplify this, please? Can I describe the excellent structure of the course and the strict requirements to achieve a mark for each module? Thank you so much.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Sam_k91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would you please recommend a good law firm to assist me with a visa related situation ?
> I been to three different lawyers before and non of them where certain about how to procced. Frankly, they only care about the consultation fees which is too much
> 
> Alternatively, is there anyway to contact home affairs for a guidance ?
> 
> I know this question is not related to GTI, but this is the only forum that I'm following and people gives real advice to each other
> Thank you,
> 
> Sam


Best agent I’ve worked with so far is Kathy at Southern Stone in Melbourne. Worked on my past applications and company applications. A small boutique agency, very switched on, diligent, caring, and personable.


----------



## Bayleaf

Sam_k91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would you please recommend a good law firm to assist me with a visa related situation ?
> I been to three different lawyers before and non of them where certain about how to procced. Frankly, they only care about the consultation fees which is too much
> 
> Alternatively, is there anyway to contact home affairs for a guidance ?
> 
> I know this question is not related to GTI, but this is the only forum that I'm following and people gives real advice to each other
> Thank you,
> 
> Sam


If this is not related to GTI, it's perhaps better if you post this in a new thread.

If your enquiry is GTI-related, try [email protected], you should received an automated response with the most frequently asked questions and their answers. There is a good chance your question is not covered in that automated response and hopefully the relevant staffs will reply to you soon.

My impression of the Department of Home Affairs is that they don't really want to interact with people regarding their enquiries. If your question is not complex, you can try dialing *131 881* from Australia.
They claim that they can answer "general questions" but can't help you with migration advice. (Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/in-australia)

Apart from GTI-related enquiries, I don't think there's an email address for other visa enquiries.


----------



## kundikoi

Sam_k91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would you please recommend a good law firm to assist me with a visa related situation ?
> I been to three different lawyers before and non of them where certain about how to procced. Frankly, they only care about the consultation fees which is too much
> 
> Alternatively, is there anyway to contact home affairs for a guidance ?
> 
> I know this question is not related to GTI, but this is the only forum that I'm following and people gives real advice to each other
> Thank you,
> 
> Sam


Fragomen, while pricey, is excellent - but there are some queries, like the mate here who applied for 858 with the family stuck offshore, that even the best law firms won’t be able to untangle regardless of the fees 🤦🏻‍♂️

If your query really is complicated, you should be prepared to pay up.


----------



## Sam_k91

AlexandraS123 said:


> Best agent I’ve worked with so far is Kathy at Southern Stone in Melbourne. Worked on my past applications and company applications. A small boutique agency, very switched on, diligent, caring, and personable.


Thanks, 
I'll check with them if they have online appointments as I'm based on Sydney


----------



## Sam_k91

Bayleaf said:


> If this is not related to GTI, it's perhaps better if you post this in a new thread.
> 
> If your enquiry is GTI-related, try [email protected], you should received an automated response with the most frequently asked questions and their answers. There is a good chance your question is not covered in that automated response and hopefully the relevant staffs will reply to you soon.
> 
> My impression of the Department of Home Affairs is that they don't really want to interact with people regarding their enquiries. If your question is not complex, you can try dialing *131 881* from Australia.
> They claim that they can answer "general questions" but can't help you with migration advice. (Source: In Australia)
> 
> Apart from GTI-related enquiries, I don't think there's an email address for other visa enquiries.


Thanks =D
No actually it's not related for GTI 
I'm still waiting for the GTI outcome also. Lodge and application first week in August and still waiting


----------



## Sam_k91

kundikoi said:


> Fragomen, while pricey, is excellent - but there are some queries, like the mate here who applied for 858 with the family stuck offshore, that even the best law firms won’t be able to untangle regardless of the fees 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> If your query really is complicated, you should be prepared to pay up.


Thanks, I'll check with them 
It's not related to GTI. and I'm willing to pay if anyone have an answer


----------



## saahar

Hi folks,
I am pursuing my PhD at the University of South Australia and will be completing my PhD in the next four months. I recently applied for Global Talent Visa under the AgTech sector and would like to know how long does it take?
Publications: 8 (peer-reviewed journals)
I do include all my research experience and other skill sets.
Kindly let me know if any PhD student having a similar profile.

Cheers,
Saahar


----------



## gtisp2020

saahar said:


> Hi folks,
> I am pursuing my PhD at the University of South Australia and will be completing my PhD in the next four months. I recently applied for Global Talent Visa under the AgTech sector and would like to know how long does it take?
> Publications: 8 (peer-reviewed journals)
> I do include all my research experience and other skill sets.
> Kindly let me know if any PhD student having a similar profile.
> 
> Cheers,
> Saahar


The time range of getting an EOI decision for PhD students/recent graduates is quite broad, 2 weeks->6 months. But as there is less competition in AgTech sector, you may hear back relatively sooner than others.


----------



## appu2020

MiahInAus said:


> Sorry, mate. My application was managed by lawyer instead of myself. So I don't have the answer regarding where to upload birth certificate. However, for Travel history, I think you can fill in while submitting your visa applications.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## saahar

gtisp2020 said:


> The time range of getting an EOI decision for PhD students/recent graduates is quite broad, 2 weeks->6 months. But as there is less competition in AgTech sector, you may hear back relatively sooner than others.


Thanks mate


----------



## appu2020

Can anyone in the group please let me know where I can attach my birth certificate and photo in online application as I have not found any category to upload the birth certificate and photo as those were mentioned as required documents in the GTI document checklist?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sam Oyed

Hi there

I have been asked to get a medical and I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about what they will do as "medical examination" - I know that some of it will be tailored to what is written on the eMedical form, but I am just wanting to get a rough idea because I have some medical issues and am scared this will cause problems. I would rather be prepared for just in case 
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## gtisp2020

Sam Oyed said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been asked to get a medical and I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about what they will do as "medical examination" - I know that some of it will be tailored to what is written on the eMedical form, but I am just wanting to get a rough idea because I have some medical issues and am scared this will cause problems. I would rather be prepared for just in case
> Thanks,
> Sam


Medical Examination includes general health check, X-ray and HIV test (plus TV test for kids). But you or your family members can get health waiver (Health waivers) for sc858 now if you have any medical issue but not sure how complicated the process of getting waiver is.


----------



## Sam Oyed

What would they do as part of a "general health check", do you know?


----------



## gtisp2020

Sam Oyed said:


> What would they do as part of a "general health check", do you know?


Questionnaire for medical history, Urine test with strip, Blood pressure check, Eyesight test, Weight and height, Heart check, Reflexes check – on the legs, Ears and throat, Lumps underarms and belly


----------



## Sam Oyed

Thank you! 

I will probably show something on the urine test strip, as I had a kidney condition as a child where I had many urine infections that led to scarring on one of the kidneys and, as a result, it's half the size of the other. I usually have a test result that shows high protein and leukocytes so now a bit worried. I was hoping they wouldn't do this test - oh well!

I know this is a very specific situation, but if anyone has had any similar experiences with the urine test (long shot!), it would be great to hear your experience about how this might pan out. I think it might cause a long delay (or worse). 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Zmajche88

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will probably show something on the urine test strip, as I had a kidney condition as a child where I had many urine infections that led to scarring on one of the kidneys and, as a result, it's half the size of the other. I usually have a test result that shows high protein and leukocytes so now a bit worried. I was hoping they wouldn't do this test - oh well!
> 
> I know this is a very specific situation, but if anyone has had any similar experiences with the urine test (long shot!), it would be great to hear your experience about how this might pan out. I think it might cause a long delay (or worse).
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


For another visa I had a similar situation. I have had a lot of infections and kidney infections as a child. And still almost always leukocytes in urine, a bit of proteins. So that day they wanted another sample from me and it took 2 days longer than for my husband and they cleared it. The purpose of the test is to check long term costs if someone has something (on top of tuberculosis x-ray where they check immediate threat blah blah). So even if there is sth doesn't mean they will assess it as failed....


----------



## expfr20

Hi all, I just realized I made two mistakes. Please don't judge me. 
1. I did not write my last name in Capital letters
2. I put my title in the box but did not mention my employer (Occupation title and employer).

I was wondering if I should resubmit my application.

Thank you


----------



## gtisp2020

expfr20 said:


> Hi all, I just realized I made two mistakes. Please don't judge me.
> 1. I did not write my last name in Capital letters
> 2. I put my title in the box but did not mention my employer (Occupation title and employer).
> 
> I was wondering if I should resubmit my application.
> 
> Thank you


1. No problem at all.
2. Should be okay if the employer name is in the CV.

Re-submitting EOI is not a good idea, instead you can send an e-mail to GTI team.


----------



## MrNe

Hi guys,

I have a question on how to contact my CO for the visa application. I got the S56 request by email, but it is automatically generated as it states. In the immi account, I also cannot find a way to contact CO, like send an email or message.

Can someone help me please?

Cheers,
M


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> 1. No problem at all.
> 2. Should be okay if the employer name is in the CV.
> 
> Re-submitting EOI is not a good idea, instead you can send an e-mail to GTI team.


Thanks a lot! Yes, I do have all information in my CV and also employer recommendations.


----------



## expfr20

Anyone applying from the USA applying in ICT area? I was wondering if it is any different for US applicants in terms of EOI decision time. Longer/shorter/ same, etc. Thank you


----------



## Kannu

Does anyone with EOI lodged before Oct and salary above threshold waiting for UID.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Elina Tran said:


> Thank you heaps NeuroGuy for your great assessment on my MSc degree at The University of Manchester. I see on the EOI online form, there is a limited number of words to write EOI, so do I need to attach a cover letter to explain clearly and amplify the fact that I earned a distinction in my masters? May you suggest some possible ideas to amplify this, please? Can I describe the excellent structure of the course and the strict requirements to achieve a mark for each module? Thank you so much.


The EOI form allows approximately 750 characters. Yes, you can add a cover letter but I would amplify the MSc distinction in the opening paragraphs of your EOI instead (i.e. the outstanding achievement section of the form). A sentence or two would be sufficient for this. Essentially you want to briefly establish here that your MSc mark, if converted to Australia grading system, meets that 80% grade requirement.


----------



## EC_

Hi there, 
I have sent my EOI in July for AgTech, haven't heard anything since then. 
Is it possible my EOI was rejected?

Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

EC_ said:


> Hi there,
> I have sent my EOI in July for AgTech, haven't heard anything since then.
> Is it possible my EOI was rejected?
> 
> Thanks


If your EOI gets rejected, you will get an e-mail from GTI.


----------



## p.scott930

EC_ said:


> Hi there,
> I have sent my EOI in July for AgTech, haven't heard anything since then.
> Is it possible my EOI was rejected?
> 
> Thanks


Would you mind sharing your profile? Thanks


----------



## Elina Tran

NeuroGuy said:


> The EOI form allows approximately 750 characters. Yes, you can add a cover letter but I would amplify the MSc distinction in the opening paragraphs of your EOI instead (i.e. the outstanding achievement section of the form). A sentence or two would be sufficient for this. Essentially you want to briefly establish here that your MSc mark, if converted to Australia grading system, meets that 80% grade requirement.


Thank you so much for your advice, it is greatly useful for me.


----------



## EC_

p.scott930 said:


> Would you mind sharing your profile? Thanks


Bachelor and Master in Agricultural biotechnology (Italy)
PhD in Genetics (on a plant pathogen) (New Zealand)
Postdoc in New Zealand on a plant pathogen
Postdoc in Perth on plant symbionts
few papers published


----------



## Amanda_GTI

5 months' wait since today, feels terrible. I didn't see any EOI explosion after the budget announcement. How long does it take to switch up the new budget?


----------



## Hope333

Amanda_GTI said:


> 5 months' wait since today, feels terrible. I didn't see any EOI explosion after the budget announcement. How long does it take to switch up the new budget?


If not in December, then it must be early next year. Surely you will see the light at the end of the tunnel next year. If the COs really needs to fill the 15000 quotas before the end of June 2021. Definitely, a large invitation will happen soon. Best wishes.


----------



## gtisp2020

Amanda_GTI said:


> 5 months' wait since today, feels terrible. I didn't see any EOI explosion after the budget announcement. How long does it take to switch up the new budget?


Number of UIDs issued in this FY so far:

July: 146

August: 98

September: around 100 (considering 30 UIDs issued in first 9 days)

October: 225-250 (considering 167 UIDs issued between 01/10 and 21/10)

There is definitely an increase in UID issuance after budget announcement. But if they continue to issue in this pace (say 300/month for the remaining 8 months including November) they may only fill 40-50% of the quota for FY 2020-21. So, the department either does not bother filling up the quota or will significantly increase UID issuance (may be around 700-800/month) from December’20/January’21 to fill up around 70-80% of the quota as @Hope333 mate said.

I think there is still a good chance for onshore academics with borderline-good profile, because we've not seen any gross rejection for last semester PhD students/recent PhD with post-docs yet, at least not in this forum.


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> Number of UIDs issued in this FY so far:
> 
> July: 146
> 
> August: 98
> 
> September: around 100 (considering 30 UIDs issued in first 9 days)
> 
> October: 225-250 (considering 167 UIDs issued between 01/10 and 21/10)
> 
> There is definitely an increase in UID issuance after budget announcement. But if they continue to issue in this pace (say 300/month for the remaining 8 months including November) they may only fill 40-50% of the quota for FY 2020-21. So, the department either does not bother filling up the quota or will significantly increase UID issuance (may be around 700-800/month) from December’20/January’21 to fill up around 70-80% of the quota as @Hope333 mate said.
> 
> I think there is still a good chance for onshore academics with borderline-good profile, because we've not seen any gross rejection for last semester PhD students/recent PhD with post-docs yet, at least not in this forum.


Fingers crossed! Any idea about off-shore similar profiles?


----------



## Sam Oyed

Hi all 
I submitted my 858 yesterday morning and got a request from the department to do my medical a couple of hours later. Today they have asked for further information to confirm history of residential address and clarify a travel date. Is it possible that they will also request more information or will this be it, does anyone know? I guess they might request more information as they review more of my application but just not heard of anyone having multiple requests for info/clarification 

thanks
Sam


----------



## kundikoi

MrNe said:


> I have a question on how to contact my CO for the visa application. I got the S56 request by email, but it is automatically generated as it states. In the immi account, I also cannot find a way to contact CO, like send an email or message.


you cannot contact a CO directly, just reply to the standard GTIP email if you need to contact them



expfr20 said:


> I was wondering if it is any different for US applicants in terms of EOI decision time. Longer/shorter/ same, etc.


why would it be "any different" 🤨? 



gtisp2020 said:


> I think there is still a good chance for onshore academics with borderline-good profile, because we've not seen any gross rejection for last semester PhD students/recent PhD with post-docs yet, at least not in this forum.


don't disagree with the math, nor would I expect an en-masse rejection either: 30-50% will get the UIDs as per the general acceptance rates so far. 



Sam Oyed said:


> Is it possible that they will also request more information or will this be it, does anyone know?


why would 'this be it' 🤨? you just asked a q'n on medicals yesterday - don't you think it'd be reasonable for a CO to follow-up on the results, if they're so inclined ?


----------



## Sam Oyed

why would 'this be it' 🤨? you just asked a q'n on medicals yesterday - don't you think it'd be reasonable for a CO to follow-up on the results, if they're so inclined ?
[/QUOTE]
I meant could they ask for more information based on what I have submitted so far. “Would this be it” is not me saying is this the end and I have the visa. Obviously I am aware they could follow up on medical information but I’m talking about my 858 application form


----------



## kundikoi

Sam Oyed said:


> I meant could they ask for more information based on what I have submitted so far.


well what do *you *think 🤨?


----------



## Sam Oyed

I’m asking for people with experience to answer since there is no point in coming up with my own theory since I haven’t been through the process. Seems like you know the answer though? Please do share


----------



## kundikoi

when in doubt, apply common sense - experience has nothing to do with this.


----------



## gtisp2020

expfr20 said:


> Fingers crossed! Any idea about off-shore similar profiles?


With similar profiles, on-shore applicants always have better chance than off-shore applicants.


----------



## Sam Oyed

Wow. And there’s me thinking this forum is for asking questions and sharing experiences 😂


----------



## Menap12

Sam Oyed said:


> I’m asking for people with experience to answer since there is no point in coming up with my own theory since I haven’t been through the process. Seems like you know the answer though? Please do share


I just submitted 858 on 24th Nov. so I have no experience but I “think “they ask all queries at the same time. If they have any follow up questions after your response they might ask that. Otherwise most likely all queries are asked at the same time. I had gathered this info from previous posts in this discussion and basis the timeline provided by people multiple Rfi s are rare unless it’s a follow up.
Hope in your case too. Good luck.


----------



## Sam Oyed

Menap12 said:


> I just submitted 858 on 24th Nov. so I have no experience but I “think “they ask all queries at the same time. If they have any follow up questions after your response they might ask that. Otherwise most likely all queries are asked at the same time. I had gathered this info from previous posts in this discussion and basis the timeline provided by people multiple Rfi s are rare unless it’s a follow up.
> Hope in your case too. Good luck.


Thank you! Even though we can’t predict what the department will do it’s reassuring to think they might not ask anything more about the rest of the application. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Menap12

Sam Oyed said:


> Thank you! Even though we can’t predict what the department will do it’s reassuring to think they might not ask anything more about the rest of the application. Good luck to you too!


Thank you


----------



## Menap12

This forum is extremely silent today.


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> This forum is extremely silent today.


It is time to enjoy the weekend. December is coming. Will be an amazing month.


----------



## GTI2020Advance

Hi Everyone.
I have already submitted my EOI but I have a document that I missed during my submission.
Is there anyway to send that document to be attached with my application?
Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Hope333

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I have already submitted my EOI but I have a document that I missed during my submission.
> Is there anyway to send that document to be attached with my application?
> Any help is highly appreciated.


There is one and only one email address in this forum. I can't remember. If you roll back a few pages in this thread, you will find it. Good luck.


----------



## gtisp2020

GTI2020Advance said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I have already submitted my EOI but I have a document that I missed during my submission.
> Is there anyway to send that document to be attached with my application?
> Any help is highly appreciated.


You can send additional documents to [email protected]


----------



## Menap12

Hope333 said:


> It is time to enjoy the weekend. December is coming. Will be an amazing month.


Your positivity has sky as the limit. Awesome mate. You keep everyone positive. Hats off to you


----------



## HBow

Show of hands, those of you who have lodged your EOI, did you complete the open question with a list of achievements or written answers to the 4 visa target requirements? :curious:


----------



## NB

HBow said:


> Show of hands, those of you who have lodged your EOI, did you complete the open question with a list of achievements or written answers to the 4 visa target requirements? :curious:


Those who don’t are not serious applicants 
Cheers


----------



## avk_avk

How long does it take after medical test completion to upload results ?


----------



## dream4u

Hi everyone, I am planning to apply GTI with my PHD obtained 3 years ago. The problem is that I am now making second PhD in Australia. When I lodged Visa 500 to get in Australia for this PhD, I did not mention my first PHD in the visa form. Now, when I make EOI for GTI, I have to mention my first PhD. So, there is a conflict in my application form. Should I keep trying to make EOI for GIT or it will raise a serious problem and I should forget about it?. Thank you very much for you advice.


----------



## HBow

dream4u said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to apply GTI with my PHD obtained 3 years ago. The problem is that I am now making second PhD in Australia. When I lodged Visa 500 to get in Australia for this PhD, I did not mention my first PHD in the visa form. Now, when I make EOI for GTI, I have to mention my first PhD. So, there is a conflict in my application form. Should I keep trying to make EOI for GIT or it will raise a serious problem and I should forget about it?. Thank you very much for you advice.


I would speak with a registered immigration agent about this.


----------



## dream4u

HBow said:


> I would speak with a registered immigration agent about this.


Could you please recommend to me some reliable agen? Many thanks.


----------



## HBow

dream4u said:


> Could you please recommend to me some reliable agen? Many thanks.


I haven’t used any, but I’m sure if you do a search on this forum many will come up.


----------



## dream4u

HBow said:


> I haven’t used any, but I’m sure if you do a search on this forum many will come up.


Thank you. I really hope registered agent can give some advice on my complicated case.


----------



## small munene

dream4u said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to apply GTI with my PHD obtained 3 years ago. The problem is that I am now making second PhD in Australia. When I lodged Visa 500 to get in Australia for this PhD, I did not mention my first PHD in the visa form. Now, when I make EOI for GTI, I have to mention my first PhD. So, there is a conflict in my application form. Should I keep trying to make EOI for GIT or it will raise a serious problem and I should forget about it?. Thank you very much for you advice.


Have you heard about what they say “ a bird in hand is worth 1000 in bush”. You lied, so better keep the lie forever. One thing i know about the Department of home affairs, even if its 50 years, if the applicant lied about something, then can act. I know an Indian guy who lied about his driving license and he had to loose his PR after years.

My advise; Hide your old PhD. Apply using current one. Or else you may even be expelled from applying for visa or coming to Australia as its too obvious your target is to stay here not to study. And you lied your way into Australia!!!!!!


----------



## dream4u

small munene said:


> Have you heard about what they say “ a bird in hand is worth 1000 in bush”. You lied keep the lie. One thing i onow about the Department of home affairs, even if its 50 years and applicant lied about something, then can act.
> 
> My advise; Hide your old PhD. Apply using current one. Or you may even be expelled from applying for visa or coming to Australia as its too obvious your target is to stay here not to study. And you lied your way into Australia!!!!!!


Thank you for your advice


----------



## expfr20

small munene said:


> Have you heard about what they say “ a bird in hand is worth 1000 in bush”. You lied, so better keep the lie forever. One thing i know about the Department of home affairs, even if its 50 years, if the applicant lied about something, then can act. I know an Indian guy who lied about his driving license and he had to loose his PR after years.
> 
> My advise; Hide your old PhD. Apply using current one. Or else you may even be expelled from applying for visa or coming to Australia as its too obvious your target is to stay here not to study. And you lied your way into Australia!!!!!!


Are you talking about this one? He seems to be an Afghan. Fake driver licence costs migrant his Australian citizenship


----------



## Manal2015

expfr20 said:


> Are you talking about this one? He seems to be an Afghan. Fake driver licence costs migrant his Australian citizenship


I think he was talking about this guy Indian man's Australian citizenship cancelled over identity fraud


----------



## Parisf

Should I upload the Evidence of Citizenship for the Nominator?

Hi everyone,

During lodging the visa, in the attachment section, the dropdown list for nomination has listed 'Evidence of Australian Citizenship' and 'Visa Documentation'. Should I ask my nominator to provide me these documents? I feel it is a lot to ask.

Thank you,


----------



## small munene

Parisf said:


> Should I upload the Evidence of Citizenship for the Nominator?
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> During lodging the visa, in the attachment section, the dropdown list for nomination has listed 'Evidence of Australian Citizenship' and 'Visa Documentation'. Should I ask my nominator to provide me these documents? I feel it is a lot to ask.
> 
> Thank you,


Its a must to do so. If its an organization you might need ABN etc. Usually for individual nominators you will need his AU passport or PR vevo or visa grant or immi card or his certificate of citizenship.


----------



## expfr20

HBow said:


> Show of hands, those of you who have lodged your EOI, did you complete the open question with a list of achievements or written answers to the 4 visa target requirements? :curious:


An overview addressing the visa target requirements.


----------



## rokaya

Any news for June/July applicants?


----------



## Menap12

small munene said:


> Its a must to do so. If its an organization you might need ABN etc. Usually for individual nominators you will need his AU passport or PR vevo or visa grant or immi card or his certificate of citizenship.


Is it so? I asked my migration agent before lodging and they said not needed as the agent lodged for me. But I was wondering how would they validate if nominator is a citizen. Mine was lodged this week. So hope it can be added to immiaccount now .


----------



## Bayleaf

Menap12 said:


> IBut I was wondering how would they validate if nominator is a citizen.


From what I heard from a visa lawyer, in the form 1000, with the full name (including middle name), date of birth and residential address of the nominator, the department will be able to validate the citizenship of the nominator. He said it's better if I can get a copy of the nominator's passport because it might make the process faster.

P/s: 172 days since my EOI submission


----------



## tahahmady

i sent email various times to GlobalTalent but no answer. anybody have any recent +/- news from EOI?


----------



## expfr20

Bayleaf said:


> From what I heard from a visa lawyer, in the form 1000, with the full name (including middle name), date of birth and residential address of the nominator, the department will be able to validate the citizenship of the nominator. He said it's better if I can get a copy of the nominator's passport because it might make the process faster.
> 
> P/s: 172 days since my EOI submission


Do you mind sharing your profile? Hope things work out faster for you and us.


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> i sent email various times to GlobalTalent but no answer. anybody have any recent +/- news from EOI?


Be patient. If your questions are covered in FAQs, they'll not respond to your e-mails.


----------



## William34

Hello all! Do we need employer letter showing our main responsibilities at EOI stage? Or achievements, Masters transcripts, and recommendation letters from professors are enough?


----------



## tahahmady

gtisp2020 said:


> Be patient. If your questions are covered in FAQs, they'll not respond to your e-mails.


They answered that there are a huge amount of new cases. And be patient


----------



## expfr20

Any guess if they will be sitting on them for December as well or process faster?


----------



## NB

expfr20 said:


> Any guess if they will be sitting on them for December as well or process faster?


My guess would be that they would only process the cream of the applications for the time being 
from May onwards they will set the bar lower and try to complete the quota for the year
Cheers


----------



## Menap12

William34 said:


> Hello all! Do we need employer letter showing our main responsibilities at EOI stage? Or achievements, Masters transcripts, and recommendation letters from professors are enough?


I didn’t submit any role statements or job descriptions during EOI process. However if that establishes your contributions towards the target sector , then would be good to have. I submitted resume, job contract, achievements and evidence for that, and recommendation letters .


----------



## Parisf

Menap12 said:


> Is it so? I asked my migration agent before lodging and they said not needed as the agent lodged for me. But I was wondering how would they validate if nominator is a citizen. Mine was lodged this week. So hope it can be added to immiaccount now .


I personally think it is really a lot to ask from your nominator. Did you double check with agent? if it is not mandatory, I prefer not to upload it. Please let me know, THANK YOU!


----------



## smmammen

Would it be possible to get recommendations for good migration agents/ law firms who can help me with the GTI application process.
the few i have seen mentioned here are

Fragomen
Southern Stone
Sirus Migration
Hannan Tew
if there are others that you know of please do mention along with how your experience with them was. thank you


----------



## Parisf

smmammen said:


> Would it be possible to get recommendations for good migration agents/ law firms who can help me with the GTI application process.
> the few i have seen mentioned here are
> 
> Fragomen
> Southern Stone
> Sirus Migration
> Hannan Tew
> if there are others that you know of please do mention along with how your experience with them was. thank you


I have had some contacts with Hannah and I really liked them.


----------



## Parisf

Hi,

Should I upload the Evidence of Citizenship for the Nominator? Those who have received the visa, please share your experience.
Thanks


----------



## tahahmady

regards to GTI answer, what address should we looking for in our email? globaltalent.gov.au?


----------



## Menap12

Parisf said:


> I personally think it is really a lot to ask from your nominator. Did you double check with agent? if it is not mandatory, I prefer not to upload it. Please let me know, THANK YOU!


I double checked with the agent. They say that dept don’t insist on copy of passport of nominator as they can validate that at their end basis name and dob. But if you want to submit a copy you can submit as well. I have requested my nominator for a passport copy but what I understand from agent is it’s not mandatory.
Better to wait for response from someone who has got their grant without submitting it to be sure if you can’t get copy of passport.


----------



## kundikoi

William34 said:


> Hello all! Do we need employer letter showing our main responsibilities at EOI stage? Or achievements, Masters transcripts, and recommendation letters from professors are enough?


securing the UID is becoming harder by the day - so the more decision-ready the EOI is, the higher are one's chances of procuring it. 
that said, I don't think that a simple letter "showing our main responsibilities", especially when earning <FWHIT, will make any difference. 



Parisf said:


> Should I upload the Evidence of Citizenship for the Nominator? Those who have received the visa, please share your experience.


I didn't, but you've got to weigh the fact that the scrutiny has definitely intensified since the early/middle days - and such a request wasn't even spelled out back then. You should still get the visa, subject to the docs being legit, but providing this particular doc upfront could shave off a few weeks of waiting time - especially if it's RFI'ed later on anyways 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AgBio

Has any recent Ph.D. graduate applied for GTV 858?

I've submitted EOI last July and no response yet. 

I am happy to hear whatever the decision is. If they reject me I can focus on other countries for a postdoc or industrial jobs. 

Most of the available job/ postdoc/research priority is given to PR/citizens. That's fair — they look after their own people first.

No money. Difficult to get a job without an extended VISA. No flights to go back also.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## gtisp2020

AgBio said:


> Has any recent Ph.D. graduate applied for GTV 858?
> 
> I've submitted EOI last July and no response yet.
> 
> I am happy to hear whatever the decision is. If they reject me I can focus on other countries for a postdoc or industrial jobs.
> 
> Most of the available job/ postdoc/research priority is given to PR/citizens. That's fair — they look after their own people first.
> 
> No money. Difficult to get a job without an extended VISA. No flights to go back also.
> 
> Thank you for your support.


Why don't you apply for 485 to extend your visa for 4 years?

Even recent PhD graduates with PR/citizenship have been struggling to get a reasonable job. So it's better to focus other options/countries as well.

Considering the huge number and high quality of EOIs, I think getting the UID without a job in the target sector would be extremely difficult for recent PhD graduates.

Good luck!


----------



## AgBio

gtisp2020 said:


> Why don't you apply for 485 to extend your visa for 4 years?
> 
> Even recent PhD graduates with PR/citizenship have been struggling to get a reasonable job. So it's better to focus other options/countries as well.
> 
> Considering the huge number and high quality of EOIs, I think getting the UID without a job in the target sector would be extremely difficult for recent PhD graduates.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you @ *gtisp2020 *I have 5+ months in S500 visa. Applying for 485 will cost ~$3000. So just thought to keep waiting for hearing anything about 858 EOI.

Yes, now I have started to look at projects in other countries. 

In the end, I feel it is a waste of life being a Ph.D. and life sciences research. 
Must have studied something to make a living 12 years ago!


----------



## expfr20

AgBio said:


> Thank you @ *gtisp2020 *I have 5+ months in S500 visa. Applying for 485 will cost ~$3000. So just thought to keep waiting for hearing anything about 858 EOI.
> 
> Yes, now I have started to look at projects in other countries.
> 
> In the end, I feel it is a waste of life being a Ph.D. and life sciences research.
> Must have studied something to make a living 12 years ago!


If you are less than 34, try Canada. You definitely deserve better. It's frustrating. Hope they process the applications faster.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Sam_k91 said:


> Thanks,
> I'll check with them if they have online appointments as I'm based on Sydney


They definitely do. I am in Qld


----------



## AgBio

expfr20 said:


> If you are less than 34, try Canada. You definitely deserve better. It's frustrating. Hope they process the applications faster.


Thank you * expfr20*
I will keep looking. It would be great if I can find a postdoc position there first.


----------



## Zmajche88

Soooo little invitation these days...
Don't know what to say, annoying seriously. 
Was better on 5000 invitations lol


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> Soooo little invitation these days...
> Don't know what to say, annoying seriously.
> Was better on 5000 invitations lol


The whole Australian immigration system looks abnormal atm.

189: no November invitation round yet, only 30 invitations in October
190/491: States haven't got their IY 20-21 allocations yet, most of the states have paused their nomination scheme
858: very slow in processing EOIs


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> Considering the huge number and high quality of EOIs, I think getting the UID without a job in the target sector would be extremely difficult for recent Ph.D. graduates.
> 
> Good luck!


Then they should remove that 3years Ph.D. with 6months on thesis submission criteria. Instead, they should write a recent Ph.D. graduate with a salary threshold. We would have never bothered to apply before finishing Ph.D. and getting Job with a salary threshold. 

Playing with our feelings🤣🤣🤣. Lol...


----------



## gtisp2020

rokaya said:


> Then they should remove that 3years Ph.D. with 6months on thesis submission criteria. Instead, they should write a recent Ph.D. graduate with a salary threshold. We would have never bothered to apply before finishing Ph.D. and getting Job with a salary threshold.
> 
> Playing with our feelings🤣🤣🤣. Lol...


That was based on few rejections and RFIs I've seen in this and other forums. PhD students may survive because they can easily show that they are still active in the filed. But this is difficult for recent graduates without having a job in the field.

Playing with our feeling, do you still have any confusion 😂? Seems they've either forgotten or ignored our EOIs.


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> That was based on few rejections and RFIs I've seen in this and other forums. PhD students may survive because they can easily show that they are still active in the filed. But this is difficult for recent graduates without having a job in the field.
> 
> Playing with our feeling, do you still have any confusion 😂? Seems they've either forgotten or ignored our EOIs.


 "*Ph.D. students may survive because they can easily show that they are still active in the field.* " --- I wish this is true.  🙃


----------



## AgBio

rokaya said:


> "*Ph.D. students may survive because they can easily show that they are still active in the field.* " --- I wish this is true.  🙃


😭 I am in shock. This is true. I almost graduated. No job. So feeling I am not active and not in the field - because of no income. Although I am working on a manuscript, I do not think anyone would count because in theory and practice I am unemployed!

Oh, dear!


----------



## expfr20

AgBio said:


> 😭 I am in shock. This is true. I almost graduated. No job. So feeling I am not active and not in the field - because of no income. Although I am working on a manuscript, I do not think anyone would count because in theory and practice I am unemployed!
> 
> Oh, dear!


I am not sure how they think but I would think that they are looking for someone who is a professional, not just a Ph.D. student unless they are very close to graduation and having regular publications/presentations, or working as a practitioner with lots of recognition. But again, I may be wrong.


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> Playing with our feeling, do you still have any confusion 😂? Seems they've either forgotten or ignored our EOIs.


"*Seems they've either forgotten or ignored our EOIs.*" ------Yes, this is the worst, we don't even know are they still considering us or not.


----------



## expfr20

rokaya said:


> "*Seems they've either forgotten or ignored our EOIs.*" ------Yes, this is the worst, we don't even know are they still considering us or not.


exactly, especially since they don't have an observable mechanism like Canada. If I could, I would have rather paid some small fees to know the GTIV results.


----------



## rokaya

expfr20 said:


> I am not sure how they think but I would think that they are looking for someone who is a professional, not just a Ph.D. student unless they are very close to graduation and having regular publications/presentations, or working as a practitioner with lots of recognition. But again, I may be wrong.


Last 2019-2020, people with the same profile as us "our colleagues" who forgot to inform us about this program 🤣 🤣 🤣(I blame myself for not being as active as them) got their visas happily. 

Now 2020-2021, we are the one waiting.


----------



## expfr20

rokaya said:


> Last 2019-2020, people with the same profile as us "our colleagues" who forgot to inform us about this program 🤣 🤣 🤣(I blame myself for not being as active as them) got their visas happily.
> 
> Now 2020-2021, we are the one waiting.


. I heard about the program only three weeks ago.


----------



## expfr20

expfr20 said:


> . I heard about the program only three weeks ago.


Next year will be crazier


----------



## raxataxa

AgBio said:


> 😭 I am in shock. This is true. I almost graduated. No job. So feeling I am not active and not in the field - because of no income. Although I am working on a manuscript, I do not think anyone would count because in theory and practice I am unemployed!
> 
> Oh, dear!


Just having a job doesn't count, to be frank. Unless your salary is breaching the FWHIT mark of >$153K or somewhere around it, you are less likely to receive a UID [this was based on looking at the trend; although I have seen exemptions- 2 of my friends- one current PhD student and the other one a recent PhD graduate- both with no jobs received UIDs- both applied later than me]. I am a postdoc (so I have a job) but my salary doesn't really reach $153K. As a result- no UID. No nothing from case officer or whoever. I have lost my hope to receive a UID either. I lodged my EOI in the third week of June.


----------



## waiting9

raxataxa said:


> Just having a job doesn't count, to be frank. Unless your salary is breaching the FWHIT mark of >$153K or somewhere around it, you are less likely to receive a UID [this was based on looking at the trend; although I have seen exemptions- 2 of my friends- one current PhD student and the other one a recent PhD graduate- both with no jobs received UIDs- both applied later than me]. I am a postdoc (so I have a job) but my salary doesn't really reach $153K. As a result- no UID. No nothing from case officer or whoever. I have lost my hope to receive a UID either. I lodged my EOI in the third week of June.


That's quite strange, as you mentioned getting UID without job by two people. Any particular specialty in their profiles?


----------



## rokaya

raxataxa said:


> Just having a job doesn't count, to be frank. Unless your salary is breaching the FWHIT mark of >$153K or somewhere around it, you are less likely to receive a UID [this was based on looking at the trend; although I have seen exemptions- 2 of my friends- one current PhD student and the other one a recent PhD graduate- both with no jobs received UIDs- both applied later than me]. I am a postdoc (so I have a job) but my salary doesn't really reach $153K. As a result- no UID. No nothing from case officer or whoever. I have lost my hope to receive a UID either. I lodged my EOI in the third week of June.


When your friends applied? And when did they received their UID?


----------



## p.scott930

rokaya said:


> Last 2019-2020, people with the same profile as us "our colleagues" who forgot to inform us about this program 🤣 🤣 🤣(I blame myself for not being as active as them) got their visas happily.
> 
> Now 2020-2021, we are the one waiting.


Very true.

I heard from my roommate that they only inform others after they got the UID. But that's humanity. No judge


----------



## Bayleaf

raxataxa said:


> Just having a job doesn't count, to be frank. Unless your salary is breaching the FWHIT mark of >$153K or somewhere around it, you are less likely to receive a UID [this was based on looking at the trend; although I have seen exemptions- 2 of my friends- one current PhD student and the other one a recent PhD graduate- both with no jobs received UIDs- both applied later than me]. I am a postdoc (so I have a job) but my salary doesn't really reach $153K. As a result- no UID. No nothing from case officer or whoever. I have lost my hope to receive a UID either. I lodged my EOI in the third week of June.


Did you complete your PhD more than 3 years ago before submitting EOI?


----------



## Mas123456

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI last month 21st October but haven't recieved any news yet, at least they haven't reject me. So quick about myself I had grduated with PhD in chemical engineering (energy) from UQ and had 10 papers and 2 conference by the graduation day September 2019. Before I graduate while waiting on thesis result I got my job as graduate engineer and then got promotion to junior engineer in mining. I applied for mining and energy section. Total salary now is 125K and negotiating with new company for new position as senior position to go for 145K still not 153!!!

I really hope I can get my UID.

what are your guests? Please let me know.


----------



## RamB

Travel from India to Australia:

Did any Australian PR travelled from India to Australia? If yes, what is the best travel option?


----------



## gtisp2020

Mas123456 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last month 21st October but haven't recieved any news yet, at least they haven't reject me. So quick about myself I had grduated with PhD in chemical engineering (energy) from UQ and had 10 papers and 2 conference by the graduation day September 2019. Before I graduate while waiting on thesis result I got my job as graduate engineer and then got promotion to junior engineer in mining. I applied for mining and energy section. Total salary now is 125K and negotiating with new company for new position as senior position to go for 145K still not 153!!!
> 
> I really hope I can get my UID.
> 
> what are your guests? Please let me know.


If you can manage the offer for 145k and then send to GTI team, I think you have a very good chance of getting UID. This offer may help you to skip the long queue of academic stream. Cheers


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi Guys - I have 2 questions here, Please help 
1. I am on 482 short term with ICT project manager role however i am planning to apply as Solution Architect in GTI - Do I need to get my role change in 482 before i apply ?
2. If i get more than one recommendations from the same filed i have been working - would that add any Value ?


----------



## HBow

Has anyone sent a recent FOI request to get an update on the numbers for this visa?


----------



## MrNe

Hi anyone who has the experience,

As shown in the following, does that mean I have successfully updated the requested information in immi account?


----------



## Zmajche88

MrNe said:


> Hi anyone who has the experience,
> 
> As shown in the following, does that mean I have successfully updated the requested information in immi account?
> 
> View attachment 98688


I guess they are just making it look pretty so you get a message that the update was successful and keep us on leash with "as soon as possible"


----------



## tahahmady

I think it's better to think about other routes. Everyone knows what means that 6 months delay ....


----------



## MrNe

Zmajche88 said:


> I guess they are just making it look pretty so you get a message that the update was successful and keep us on leash with "as soon as possible"


Thanks mate. I just noticed that the status of my application is changed from 'initial assessment' to 'further assessment', so I think it should be fine now. Besides, it only took 1 day that I got RFI after the initial submission of visa application. Hopefully this time will be prompt as well


----------



## expfr20

tahahmady said:


> I think it's better to think about other routes. Everyone knows what means that 6 months delay ....


It looks like very few people are getting UIDs though. The whole process is slow. Not sure what to conclude about this


----------



## HBow

expfr20 said:


> It looks like very few people are getting UIDs though. The whole process is slow. Not sure what to conclude about this


They may just have less staff onsite to process the applications. I’d imagine they would need to access a secure network when dealing with this kind of information.


----------



## expfr20

HBow said:


> They may just have less staff onsite to process the applications. I’d imagine they would need to access a secure network when dealing with this kind of information.


Not sure if this has been shared before. This article says that in October "_There were 167 successful and 177 unsuccessful outcomes for the EOIs submitted to this program. This is a rate of 17 EOIs processed daily. At this rate, the Dept will take about 300 days to go through the entire backlog specified in the post above. Adding a steady stream of new EOIs to this list, it’s incomprehensible how the program will still stay as a “Fast-Tracked” process. Either the department needs to add more people to items team to process these or have an automated process for filtering out EOIs_."

Global Talent Processing Rate Running At 17 Per Day In October – Global Talent Visa


----------



## HBow

expfr20 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared before. This article says that in October "_There were 167 successful and 177 unsuccessful outcomes for the EOIs submitted to this program. This is a rate of 17 EOIs processed daily. At this rate, the Dept will take about 300 days to go through the entire backlog specified in the post above. Adding a steady stream of new EOIs to this list, it’s incomprehensible how the program will still stay as a “Fast-Tracked” process. Either the department needs to add more people to items team to process these or have an automated process for filtering out EOIs_."
> 
> Global Talent Processing Rate Running At 17 Per Day In October – Global Talent Visa


Yes, I believe the main FOI link has been shared multiple times and the author of that blog originates from this thread.


----------



## small munene

Fast track visa or fast track UID . I believe its fast track visa. UID they are at peace to take ages, so as to get the best who can easily be processed in order not to affect ther fast processing times.


----------



## tahahmady

excuse me to ask this basic question, but I don't know the answer, what will happen if we directly do the Visa process, without UID? is it necessary for this type of visa to have UID?


----------



## expfr20

small munene said:


> Fast track visa or fast track UID . I believe its fast track visa. UID they are at peace to take ages, so as to get the best who can easily be processed in order not to affect ther fast processing times.


Good point.


----------



## Sam_k91

MrNe said:


> Hi anyone who has the experience,
> 
> As shown in the following, does that mean I have successfully updated the requested information in immi account?
> 
> View attachment 98688





MrNe said:


> Hi anyone who has the experience,
> 
> As shown in the following, does that mean I have successfully updated the requested information in immi account?
> 
> View attachment 98688


Where did you find this?
How can I check it?
Or did you got you UID and lodged the application for visa


----------



## raxataxa

rokaya said:


> When your friends applied? And when did they received their UID?


1 applied in the last week of June (received UID in the last week of July), the other applied in November itself (received both UID+visa in Nov itself). Their profile: one ongoing PhD in Med, other a PhD graduate in the energy sector.


----------



## raxataxa

Bayleaf said:


> Did you complete your PhD more than 3 years ago before submitting EOI?


Naah... I was conferred PhD in August only. But I already had a job when I applied back in June.


----------



## MrNe

Sam_k91 said:


> Where did you find this?
> How can I check it?
> Or did you got you UID and lodged the application for visa


Yeah I got the UID and this is the last step in visa application... I hope so


----------



## Sam_k91

MrNe said:


> Yeah I got the UID and this is the last step in visa application... I hope so


Haha 
Good luck 😁


----------



## small munene

tahahmady said:


> excuse me to ask this basic question, but I don't know the answer, what will happen if we directly do the Visa process, without UID? is it necessary for this type of visa to have UID?


You still can get the visa. They call it Distiguished Talent Visa. The same people like Steve Wozniak of Apple. Inc had to sweat to get. And these slots are just like 150 per year with the department being clear that they do not look at rushing to fill them unless they get the best. 

So what if you want to apply? Follow application online, and pay the application fee. Wait for the outcomes.


----------



## suvinganjoo

Hello everyone, I successfully submitted my visa application yesterday with my ex colleague as my nominator and received info for further details which says as below:

"You need to provide evidence that your nominator, who has testified to your record of achievements, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise"
Examples of the type of evidence you could provide include:
Confirmation of his current or previous senior employment in the FinTech field"

Has anyone faced this before? Need your advise for what documents I should submit here. I had a word with my nominator, and he can get endorsement letter from his colleague from ex company, his current pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter of his last company. Should these documents work?


----------



## raxataxa

suvinganjoo said:


> Hello everyone, I successfully submitted my visa application yesterday with my ex colleague as my nominator and received info for further details which says as below:
> 
> "You need to provide evidence that your nominator, who has testified to your record of achievements, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise"
> Examples of the type of evidence you could provide include:
> Confirmation of his current or previous senior employment in the FinTech field"
> 
> Has anyone faced this before? Need your advise for what documents I should submit here. I had a word with my nominator, and he can get endorsement letter from his colleague from ex company, his current pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter of his last company. Should these documents work?


I think they are asking for "evidence"- including a list of publications, media links, patents, important work done, etc showing the visibility/reputation of the nominator. Others may beg to differ.


----------



## raxataxa

Meanwhile, the processing speed is slow not just due to 'backlog' but it is deliberately delayed by the dept. The following was replied to ISCAH (a migration agency) by the department when they inquired if there would be invitations for the November round (wrt 189/190 visa subclasses, I guess):

"_...As per other months we are unable to provide you with advance knowledge of rounds. This is to ensure the integrity of the system. We do not inform anyone of rounds in advance. Decisions around invitation rounds will continue to made in the context you have already been provided with: _The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and *do not displace job opportunities for Australians, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19*.
_If this changes we will publish this on the website for the information for all agents and clients to be aware of..._"

IMO, the text in red above is directly applicable to us.

Source: Iscah Australian Migration


----------



## gtisp2020

raxataxa said:


> Meanwhile, the processing speed is slow not just due to 'backlog' but it is deliberately delayed by the dept.


Agreed.




raxataxa said:


> *do not displace job opportunities for Australians*


Some of us have already displaced job opportunities for Australians


----------



## raxataxa

gtisp2020 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have already displaced job opportunities for Australians


😁


----------



## Menap12

gtisp2020 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have already displaced job opportunities for Australians


Not really. Many of us are here because that skill is in shortage


----------



## Bayleaf

I was reading the b


suvinganjoo said:


> Hello everyone, I successfully submitted my visa application yesterday with my ex colleague as my nominator and received info for further details which says as below:
> 
> "You need to provide evidence that your nominator, who has testified to your record of achievements, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise"
> Examples of the type of evidence you could provide include:
> Confirmation of his current or previous senior employment in the FinTech field"
> 
> Has anyone faced this before? Need your advise for what documents I should submit here. I had a word with my nominator, and he can get endorsement letter from his colleague from ex company, his current pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter of his last company. Should these documents work?


These may include evidence of awards that the nominator has received or articles written by or about the nominator. (Source)

What will show up when you Google your nominator's name? Ideally it should show up news/articles about his achievements/awards. Do keep in mind that it's asking for "national reputation".


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> I think they are asking for "evidence"- including a list of publications, media links, patents, important work done, etc showing the visibility/reputation of the nominator. Others may beg to differ.


nope, you’re spot on mate - why would the CO care about the nominator’s salary slips or offer letters 🤨 they are not the ones applying for a visa after all. 



Bayleaf said:


> These may include evidence of awards that the nominator has received or articles written by or about the nominator. (Source)
> 
> What will show up when you Google your nominator's name? Ideally it should show up news/articles about his achievements/awards. Do keep in mind that it's asking for "national reputation".


Rehashed many times on here already, but topical & on point nonetheless 👏


----------



## TheEndofDays

expfr20 said:


> Not sure if this has been shared before. This article says that in October "_There were 167 successful and 177 unsuccessful outcomes for the EOIs submitted to this program. This is a rate of 17 EOIs processed daily. At this rate, the Dept will take about 300 days to go through the entire backlog specified in the post above. Adding a steady stream of new EOIs to this list, it’s incomprehensible how the program will still stay as a “Fast-Tracked” process. Either the department needs to add more people to items team to process these or have an automated process for filtering out EOIs_."
> 
> Global Talent Processing Rate Running At 17 Per Day In October – Global Talent Visa


It’s fast-tracked because you don’t have to take IELTS/PTE a million times, plus NAATI plus PY plus skills assessment. You just have to prove you’re prominent in your field (or at least your nominator).


----------



## Gurpratap

suvinganjoo said:


> Hello everyone, I successfully submitted my visa application yesterday with my ex colleague as my nominator and received info for further details which says as below:
> 
> "You need to provide evidence that your nominator, who has testified to your record of achievements, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise"
> Examples of the type of evidence you could provide include:
> Confirmation of his current or previous senior employment in the FinTech field"
> 
> Has anyone faced this before? Need your advise for what documents I should submit here. I had a word with my nominator, and he can get endorsement letter from his colleague from ex company, his current pay slips, offer letter and relieving letter of his last company. Should these documents work?


Which documents did you provide from your nominator besides the form 1000?

I think you can provide the nominator's CV showing his senior position, international experience, etc.


----------



## Gurpreet89.mimit

Hi All,

I am looking for general clarification for one question :- Me and my wife are blessed with a baby girl last week in India, so we have finalized baby name as 'Ganeev Kaur Johar'. As in future, hopefully we will be in process to get PR visa for Australia. My question is, Is it mandatory to have 'Surname' in passport or is it optional in Australia ? Because, i heard from my friends that it is compulsory to have SURNAME in passport while applying any visa/PR for Australia. 

In her name, we defined as 
Given Names :- Ganeev Kaur
Surname :- Johar

Please clarify this doubt.

Thanks,
Gurpreet


----------



## NB

Gurpreet89.mimit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for general clarification for one question :- Me and my wife are blessed with a baby girl last week in India, so we have finalized baby name as 'Ganeev Kaur Johar'. As in future, hopefully we will be in process to get PR visa for Australia. My question is, Is it mandatory to have 'Surname' in passport or is it optional in Australia ? Because, i heard from my friends that it is compulsory to have SURNAME in passport while applying any visa/PR for Australia.
> 
> In her name, we defined as
> Given Names :- Ganeev Kaur
> Surname :- Johar
> 
> Please clarify this doubt.
> 
> Thanks,


Legally you are allowed to not have a surname
But in the long run, you will be putting the baby in a lot of hardship when travelling to other countries
It’s always best to have a clear name and surname 
Cheers


----------



## Gurpreet89.mimit

NB said:


> Legally you are allowed to not have a surname
> But in the long run, you will be putting the baby in a lot of hardship when travelling to other countries
> It’s always best to have a clear name and surname
> Cheers


Thanks a lot .... Then, for better side, we will add surname to her name.


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Hi All
Finally some good news to share.
I got my 858 visa yesterday.

Profile :
Electrical Engineering & MBA, 15+ experience, salary above FWHIT
Significant contribution to major energy projects in SA, Vic, NT & APAC region.
No claim on conferences / papers thought participated in few, no patents.

Industry : Energy and Mining Technology

1. EOI submitted : 10th Sept 2020
2. UID received : 6th Oct 2020 
3. 858 visa applied : 29th Oct 2020
4. Health Examinations requested : 30th Oct 2020
5. Medical completed: 4th Nov
6. 858 Visa granted : 30th Nov

Best wishes to those applied for UID and waiting for the response. 

Thanks for suggestions & keeping other motivated.


----------



## tahahmady

Congrats, They are only accepting persons with salary above FWHIT


----------



## Nat_Live

Gurpratap said:


> Which documents did you provide from your nominator besides the form 1000?
> 
> I think you can provide the nominator's CV showing his senior position, international experience, etc.


This question posted to you after EOI application or your have submitted all your required document ?


----------



## Nat_Live

prajnyasandeep said:


> Hi All
> Finally some good news to share.
> I got my 858 visa yesterday.
> 
> Profile :
> Electrical Engineering & MBA, 15+ experience, salary above FWHIT
> Significant contribution to major energy projects in SA, Vic, NT & APAC region.
> No claim on conferences / papers thought participated in few, no patents.
> 
> Industry : Energy and Mining Technology
> 
> 1. EOI submitted : 10th Sept 2020
> 2. UID received : 6th Oct 2020
> 3. 858 visa applied : 29th Oct 2020
> 4. Health Examinations requested : 30th Oct 2020
> 5. Medical completed: 4th Nov
> 6. 858 Visa granted : 30th Nov
> 
> Best wishes to those applied for UID and waiting for the response.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions & keeping other motivated.


Congratulation !!


----------



## appu2020

Ok


prajnyasandeep said:


> Hi All
> Finally some good news to share.
> I got my 858 visa yesterday.
> 
> Profile :
> Electrical Engineering & MBA, 15+ experience, salary above FWHIT
> Significant contribution to major energy projects in SA, Vic, NT & APAC region.
> No claim on conferences / papers thought participated in few, no patents.
> 
> Industry : Energy and Mining Technology
> 
> 1. EOI submitted : 10th Sept 2020
> 2. UID received : 6th Oct 2020
> 3. 858 visa applied : 29th Oct 2020
> 4. Health Examinations requested : 30th Oct 2020
> 5. Medical completed: 4th Nov
> 6. 858 Visa granted : 30th Nov
> 
> Best wishes to those applied for UID and waiting for the response.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions & keeping other motivated.


Congratulations👏


----------



## Colgate2003

I've been reading this forum for awhile, but I'm making my first post to ask about the timeframes people have seen recently for visa grants after all of the details (medicals, police checks, etc.) have been submitted. From recent posts, I'm seeing intervals from 1 day to almost 4 weeks. Has anyone been keeping track of an average or a trend?

Here's my profile, if it helps:

Applied as "Advanced Digital" with 10+ years of experience as the founder of US tech-related company. Salary is well below FWHIT (around $90k), but I'm 100% owner of the company, so overall earnings are above if you include company profits (which is how my migration agent presented it).

EOI submitted: 27th Sept 2020
UID received: 7th Oct 2020 
858 visa applied: 3rd Nov 2020
Health examinations requested: 3rd Nov 2020
Overseas police clearances provided: 19th Nov 2020
Medicals completed: 20th Nov 2020

Do you have any insights on when I might hear back about the visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Menap12

Colgate2003 said:


> I've been reading this forum for awhile, but I'm making my first post to ask about the timeframes people have seen recently for visa grants after all of the details (medicals, police checks, etc.) have been submitted. From recent posts, I'm seeing intervals from 1 day to almost 4 weeks. Has anyone been keeping track of an average or a trend?
> 
> Here's my profile, if it helps:
> 
> Applied as "Advanced Digital" with 10+ years of experience as the founder of US tech-related company. Salary is well below FWHIT (around $90k), but I'm 100% owner of the company, so overall earnings are above if you include company profits (which is how my migration agent presented it).
> 
> EOI submitted: 27th Sept 2020
> UID received: 7th Oct 2020
> 858 visa applied: 3rd Nov 2020
> Health examinations requested: 3rd Nov 2020
> Overseas police clearances provided: 19th Nov 2020
> Medicals completed: 20th Nov 2020
> 
> Do you have any insights on when I might hear back about the visa?
> 
> Thanks!


What is the status of your medicals in Immiaccount. If panel clinic has not submitted or review not completed by case officer. 
not sure if any confirmation to be provided after medical checks are completed. If you have applied through agent ask them to check status

usually they clears after all queries are responded except when they have to make further checks basis information provided. Good luck hope you get good news this week


----------



## kundikoi

Colgate2003 said:


> I've been reading this forum for awhile, but I'm making my first post to ask about the timeframes people have seen recently for visa grants after all of the details (medicals, police checks, etc.) have been submitted. From recent posts, I'm seeing intervals from 1 day to almost 4 weeks. Has anyone been keeping track of an average or a trend?
> 
> Here's my profile, if it helps:
> 
> Applied as "Advanced Digital" with 10+ years of experience as the founder of US tech-related company. Salary is well below FWHIT (around $90k), but I'm 100% owner of the company, so overall earnings are above if you include company profits (which is how my migration agent presented it).
> 
> EOI submitted: 27th Sept 2020
> UID received: 7th Oct 2020
> 858 visa applied: 3rd Nov 2020
> Health examinations requested: 3rd Nov 2020
> Overseas police clearances provided: 19th Nov 2020
> Medicals completed: 20th Nov 2020
> 
> Do you have any insights on when I might hear back about the visa?
> 
> Thanks!


straightforward & genuine cases (ie no medical issues, not in a civil union or recent ‘marriage’, no newborns, no fake docs or relative/mateys/matesses as nominators) haven’t had to wait for >2 wks in the last 12 months, so if yours is one of those, you should hear back by Friday mate, latest next week

*Edit*: well scrap that 👆 if a partner is involved (ie civil union), then join the waiting club (still shouldn't be too long (like months) though - assuming other stuff is on point)


----------



## Colgate2003

Menap12 said:


> What is the status of your medicals in Immiaccount. If panel clinic has not submitted or review not completed by case officer.
> not sure if any confirmation to be provided after medical checks are completed. If you have applied through agent ask them to check status
> 
> usually they clears after all queries are responded except when they have to make further checks basis information provided. Good luck hope you get good news this week


I saw a screenshot from my agent last week that showed the status as "Health clearance provided - no action required" for myself, and was told that my partner's status changed to that the following day as well. Are there steps beyond that? I don't think I can see directly if I applied through an agent, right?


----------



## Menap12

Colgate2003 said:


> I saw a screenshot from my agent last week that showed the status as "Health clearance provided - no action required" for myself, and was told that my partner's status changed to that the following day as well. Are there steps beyond that? I don't think I can see directly if I applied through an agent, right?


All good then. You should hear from them soon


----------



## SCar

Hello all!
Has anyone in their 60's been successful in obtaining a Global Talent Visa?


----------



## Colgate2003

kundikoi said:


> straightforward & genuine cases (ie no medical issues, not in a civil union or recent ‘marriage’, no newborns, no fake docs or relative/mateys/matesses as nominators) haven’t had to wait for >2 wks in the last 12 months, so if yours is one of those, you should hear back by Friday mate, latest next week
> 
> *Edit*: well scrap that 👆 if a partner is involved (ie civil union), then join the waiting club (still shouldn't be too long (like months) though - assuming other stuff is on point)


I should be a pretty straightforward case. 

I have the strong support of the Victorian government (demonstrated by a submitted letter of support from the Vic Commissioner for the Americas), a Vic government-affiliated tech-focused organization as a nominator, multiple excellent references (including a former Netflix executive and the CEO of an Australian company in charge of distributing millions of dollars in federal government tech grants) and no known medical issues. I'm an outlier in the salary sense (not counting company profit), and only have a bachelor's degree, but I was encouraged to apply for this visa by someone in the GTI department themselves (via a contact in the Vic government), so I don't think those are big issues.

As for my partner, we've been in Australia together for 3.5 years with her on my 457 visa as a de facto, so I would hope that wouldn't be too much of an issue. We've been together for 15+ years -- we just don't feel the need to get married.


----------



## Hope333

prajnyasandeep said:


> Hi All
> Finally some good news to share.
> I got my 858 visa yesterday.
> 
> Profile :
> Electrical Engineering & MBA, 15+ experience, salary above FWHIT
> Significant contribution to major energy projects in SA, Vic, NT & APAC region.
> No claim on conferences / papers thought participated in few, no patents.
> 
> Industry : Energy and Mining Technology
> 
> 1. EOI submitted : 10th Sept 2020
> 2. UID received : 6th Oct 2020
> 3. 858 visa applied : 29th Oct 2020
> 4. Health Examinations requested : 30th Oct 2020
> 5. Medical completed: 4th Nov
> 6. 858 Visa granted : 30th Nov
> 
> Best wishes to those applied for UID and waiting for the response.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions & keeping other motivated.


Congratulations! Nice to hear this exciting news.


----------



## kundikoi

Colgate2003 said:


> I should be a pretty straightforward case.
> 
> As for my partner, we've been in Australia together for 3.5 years with her on my 457 visa as a de facto, so I would hope that wouldn't be too much of an issue. We've been together for 15+ years -- we just don't feel the need to get married.


Yep, sounds pretty straightforward then (thot you were offshore for some reason) - why don’tcha shout us a virtual beer 🍻 if you don’t get it by next week latest 👏

also, a few folks reported the usefulness of an email nudge to the dept once the medicals are fully dunzo


----------



## kundikoi

SCar said:


> Hello all!
> Has anyone in their 60's been successful in obtaining a Global Talent Visa?


Not that we’ve seen here mate - and the bar is higher for >55ers


----------



## Rsaleh

Any updates from June/ July?
To be honest I lost the hope


----------



## rokaya

Rsaleh said:


> Any updates from June/ July?
> To be honest I lost the hope


No updates it seems.


----------



## Colgate2003

I just got a call from my lawyer saying that my 858 visa was granted today! Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------



## SCar

kundikoi said:


> Not that we’ve seen here mate - and the bar is higher for >55ers


Plan on giving it a go in the next year or so. Will post here when the time comes.


----------



## Hope333

Colgate2003 said:


> I just got a call from my lawyer saying that my 858 visa was granted today! Thanks for the input, everyone.


Congratulations! Another exciting news.


----------



## AgBio

Hi folks, quick question.

After completing a Ph.D. under Subclass 500 visa (still valid for 7+ months), how many hours I can work in Australia?

Before how many months I should apply for a subclass _485_ 

If I apply now, Will I lose 7 months in my current visa? isn't it? 

( I don't have an income since June, applying cost ~ $3000)

I submitted EOI for GTV 5 months ago. No sign.


----------



## Hope333

AgBio said:


> Hi folks, quick question.
> 
> After completing a Ph.D. under Subclass 500 visa (still valid for 7+ months), how many hours I can work in Australia?
> 
> Before how many months I should apply for a subclass _485_
> 
> If I apply now, Will I lose 7 months in my current visa? isn't it?
> 
> ( I don't have an income since June, applying cost ~ $3000)
> 
> I submitted EOI for GTV 5 months ago. No sign.


You do not have a working limit. Applying the Subclass 485 should be within 6 months from the date of your Completion Letter. So need to apply earlier. Not sure this policy changed or not due to the Covid.


----------



## p.scott930

AgBio said:


> Hi folks, quick question.
> 
> After completing a Ph.D. under Subclass 500 visa (still valid for 7+ months), how many hours I can work in Australia?
> 
> Before how many months I should apply for a subclass _485_
> 
> If I apply now, Will I lose 7 months in my current visa? isn't it?
> 
> ( I don't have an income since June, applying cost ~ $3000)
> 
> I submitted EOI for GTV 5 months ago. No sign.


If you hold a 500 and apply for 485
before the 485 granted, you 500 allows you to work in unlimited hours.
if 485 granted before 500 expires, you lose the 7 months as the 485 replaces the 500
if 485 granted after 500 expires, the bridging visa A comes into effect when 500 expires. But because the working right of a bridging visa is inherited from the last visa, you will have no problem working.


----------



## gtisp2020

Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.

Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


Wow. Bad...


----------



## Adv9871

Hi,

I am working in MedTech Sector and meet all the eligibility criteria including the Salary Threshold. But I am facing a hard time finding a Nominator for me. I hope some hope from this forum. Can anybody help me connect with any prospective Nominator in the MedTech Sector.

Another question is that from your experience, How much the immigration lawyers or Mara Agents can be helpful in finding a Nominator?

Any leads is highly appreciated.


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


----------



## Rsaleh

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


Really sad to hear that!


----------



## tahahmady

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


Agritech has 9% acceptance rate


----------



## AgBio

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


Oh, dear sad news. Anyhow better than nothing. he or she can plan the rest of the journey now. Waiting to hear an update without a timeline is terrible. I wish the best for that person!


----------



## kundikoi

tahahmady said:


> Agritech has 9% acceptance rate


it doesn't 🤦‍♂️


----------



## matg0707

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


That is very sad, however, (please correct me if I'm wrong) having just journal articles and citations has not been enough in recent times. One needs to prove international prominence through a combination of publications, interviews, patents, international awards etc. Can't see the person's entire profile, but based on the description, it does not seem to fit the program criteria.


----------



## dholloye

.


----------



## dholloye

matg0707 said:


> That is very sad, however, (please correct me if I'm wrong) having just journal articles and citations has not been enough in recent times. One needs to prove international prominence through a combination of publications, interviews, patents, international awards etc. Can't see the person's entire profile, but based on the description, it does not seem to fit the program criteria.


Is this an assertion or mere personal views without concrete evidence to support it?

I have seen onshore PhD graduate without a combination of these (publications, interviews, patents, international awards) who received the UID. It should be known that most PhD onshore students would have been granted a scholarship to study in Oz and PhD students who intend to graduate by publication, would need at least two papers published but depends on the uni. So most onshore PhD students would likely meet two of those criteria, provided the DHA use it as a criterion.

In the last two months, I heard of a PhD student (in his last 6 months) at QUT who was rejected, he does not have any paper published but was on scholarship since days of his BSc to PhD. My best reason for denial would be the lack of publications, however, some PhDs are done by monograph (no publication)... So paper publication might not be a good criterion and the GTOs might not have a sound understanding of PhD system.

I have also heard GTO requesting for the paper published in the last two years from applicants. In this case, the agent convinced the GTO and the UID was granted.

I personally know of recent PhD graduates in RSA who got the UID in last one month and I know those that were also rejected.

Most rejections onshore for PhD students and recent graduates have not really shed light on the criteria but with time, we ll be able to see how the department is going about it.


----------



## matg0707

dholloye said:


> Is this an assertion or mere personal views without concrete evidence to support it?
> 
> I have seen onshore PhD graduate without a combination of these (publications, interviews, patents, international awards) who received the UID. It should be known that most PhD onshore students would have been granted a scholarship to study in Oz and PhD students who intend to graduate by publication, would need at least two papers published but depends on the uni. So most onshore PhD students would likely meet two of those criteria, provided the DHA use it as a criterion.
> 
> In the last two months, I heard of a PhD student (in his last 6 months) at QUT who was rejected, he does not have any paper published but was on scholarship since days of his BSc to PhD. My best reason for denial would be the lack of publications, however, some PhDs are done by monograph (no publication)... So paper publication might not be a good criterion and the GTOs might not have a sound understanding of PhD system.
> 
> I have also heard GTO requesting for the paper published in the last two years from applicants. In this case, the agent convinced the GTO and the UID was granted.
> 
> I personally know of recent PhD graduates in RSA who got the UID in last one month and I know those they were also denied.
> 
> Most rejections onshore for PhD students and recent graduates have not really shed light on the criteria but with time, we ll be able to see how the department is going about it.


It is in no way an assertion. An assertion is a statement of fact... I prefaced my point with "please correct me if I am wrong". The eligibility section of the visa website states that an applicant can prove prominence with these things I have listed. My point is that, through my own observations(following this thread since it's inception - yes small sample size), that sort of profile would have a tough time of late. But thanks for the insight


----------



## raxataxa

gtisp2020 said:


> Someone applied 31st of June (Offshore) and received rejection email today. Submitted PhD thesis in July, had 8 publications with 60 citations in Agritech.
> 
> Source: https://www.hannantew.com.au/fast-track-tech-talent-visa/


Well, at least one got a closure.


----------



## 00qwerty

Hey Folk, question to the ones who have got the Offshore Talent visa grant - Do GTI visa holders need to enter Australia by the first entry by date (which is from within 1 year of the grant) or is this condition waived off due to COVID like that for other PR visas like 189/190. 189/190 PR visa holders can enter anytime within 5 years due to COVID rule change. 

It will be great if someone with the grant could confirm.

Thanks


----------



## dholloye

raxataxa said:


> Well, at least one got a closure.


To be honest, I am of the personal opinion that GTOs are less stringent with onshore applications. 
The mere fact that the applicant is an offshore PhD (student in last 6 months) applicant is a kind of low bar, though offshore "recent PhD graduates" are getting the code. 
I am yet to hear of any offshore PhD students (student in last 6 months) getting the UID... I might be wrong though, little data to back this up.


----------



## small munene

dholloye said:


> To be honest, I am of the personal opinion that GTOs are less stringent with onshore applications.
> The mere fact that the applicant is an offshore PhD (student in last 6 months) applicant is a kind of low bar, though offshore "recent PhD graduates" are getting the code.
> I am yet to hear of any offshore PhD students (student in last 6 months) getting the UID... I might be wrong though, little data to back this up.



Just think this out. The govt is looking for $$$$$$ and reviving economy. Why would they be interested in offshore 6 months before PhD? Will this PhD quit PhD in another country to rush to come to Australia? Here onshore applicant weighs more.

This is one simple reason why 124 was stopped. Having to leqve country just because your family is offshore was stupid amidst COVID-19. With more Australians and PRs stuck offshore , adding 124 applicants or PR visa holders was adding salt to wound. As afterall the government was responsible for all. So better for one onshore stay onshore and keep life moving.


----------



## rabit

AgBio said:


> Hi folks, quick question.
> 
> After completing a Ph.D. under Subclass 500 visa (still valid for 7+ months), how many hours I can work in Australia?
> 
> Before how many months I should apply for a subclass _485_
> 
> If I apply now, Will I lose 7 months in my current visa? isn't it?
> 
> ( I don't have an income since June, applying cost ~ $3000)
> 
> I submitted EOI for GTV 5 months ago. No sign.


Please see below. This was sent from my uni once I submitted my thesis.

*How long can I stay in Australia?*
Please note that once your thesis has been marked and you have completed your course (i.e. when your thesis has been examined and your course is set to ‘passed’), you are required to depart Australia within a specified duration depending on your completion date:
*Course completions between January and October:*
You are required to depart Australia within two months after your course completion date or before the expiry date of your visa (whichever date is earliest).
*Course completions in November and December:*
You are required to depart Australia by 15 March of the following year or before the expiry date of your visa (whichever date is earliest).
If you are planning on extending your stay in Australia after your completion and would like to explore your visa options, see the Home Affairs website.
*Work rights*
You may continue to work without limitations provided that your student visa is not subject to any conditions that prevent this – please refer to your visa grant notice or check your entitlements on VEVO.


----------



## Gurpreet89.mimit

Hi All,

Could you please help me in EOI launch for GTI visa under ICT - Data Engineer profile ? I gathered all necessary documents for EOI, If anybody can provide me the format of EOI profile for ICT category who have already submitted, received UID and granted visa. I will modify the details accordingly. My personal email id is [email protected].

This would be really helpful for me.

Thanks,
Gurpreet


----------



## zczupancic

I heard back today from Home Affairs regarding my Data Science sector EOI (still pending) and they have requested various information including " *In your EOI, you declared not to have a nominator. If you have an organisation or individual in the same field as you that willing to be your Australian nominator, please provide details of the organisation or individual. A reference letter from your nominator attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"*

I have a collegue who is a prominent Data Scientist in Australia that I will reach out to, however, I want to make sure I am very buttoned up in asking what I need in a reference letter. (I'll eventually need them to fill out Form 1000) 

Does anyone know what are they looking for in a Nominator's reference letter?

EOI Submitted: 11/2
Home Affairs Requests More Info: 12/2


----------



## Kannu

zczupancic said:


> I heard back today from Home Affairs regarding my Data Science sector EOI (still pending) and they have requested various information including " *In your EOI, you declared not to have a nominator. If you have an organisation or individual in the same field as you that willing to be your Australian nominator, please provide details of the organisation or individual. A reference letter from your nominator attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"*
> 
> I have a collegue who is a prominent Data Scientist in Australia that I will reach out to, however, I want to make sure I am very buttoned up in asking what I need in a reference letter. (I'll eventually need them to fill out Form 1000)
> 
> Does anyone know what are they looking for in a Nominator's reference letter?
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/2
> Home Affairs Requests More Info: 12/2


Do you have salary above threshold and are you onshore??


----------



## Kannu

It's been more than 6 weeks of waiting... No news on EOI...


----------



## expfr20

zczupancic said:


> I heard back today from Home Affairs regarding my Data Science sector EOI (still pending) and they have requested various information including " *In your EOI, you declared not to have a nominator. If you have an organisation or individual in the same field as you that willing to be your Australian nominator, please provide details of the organisation or individual. A reference letter from your nominator attesting to your prominence in your field/area of expertise"*
> 
> I have a collegue who is a prominent Data Scientist in Australia that I will reach out to, however, I want to make sure I am very buttoned up in asking what I need in a reference letter. (I'll eventually need them to fill out Form 1000)
> 
> Does anyone know what are they looking for in a Nominator's reference letter?
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11/2
> Home Affairs Requests More Info: 12/2


Did you get a UID? The reason I am asking because I had contacted ACS for a nomination, they said I need a UID for them to consider my nomination.


----------



## kundikoi

zczupancic said:


> Does anyone know what are they looking for in a Nominator's reference letter?


invest some time into reading this thread from the beginning and you'll be overprepared for the RFI response


----------



## zczupancic

Kannu said:


> Do you have salary above threshold and are you onshore??


Yes I am above threshold at $350k AUD and I am offshore


----------



## Aussie2019

zczupancic said:


> Yes I am above threshold at $350k AUD and I am offshore


Then why you want to come here 😁😁😁


----------



## expfr20

Aussie2019 said:


> Then why you want to come here 😁😁😁


Some people don't get US permanent residency easily. It takes decades, depending on the country of birth. Not sure what is his reason.


----------



## Menap12

My medical status shows
“All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised”

is this the final status for health assessment? Noticed in the forum that some people had “ health clearance provided” as a status along with the above statement.


----------



## Menap12

Menap12 said:


> My medical status shows
> “All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised”
> 
> is this the final status for health assessment? Noticed in the forum that some people had “ health clearance provided” as a status along with the above statement.


please ignore my post. Status says health clearance provided- no action required


----------



## AgBio

rabit said:


> Please see below. This was sent from my uni once I submitted my thesis.
> 
> *How long can I stay in Australia?*
> Please note that once your thesis has been marked and you have completed your course (i.e. when your thesis has been examined and your course is set to ‘passed’), you are required to depart Australia within a specified duration depending on your completion date:
> *Course completions between January and October:*
> You are required to depart Australia within two months after your course completion date or before the expiry date of your visa (whichever date is earliest).
> *Course completions in November and December:*
> You are required to depart Australia by 15 March of the following year or before the expiry date of your visa (whichever date is earliest).
> If you are planning on extending your stay in Australia after your completion and would like to explore your visa options, see the Home Affairs website.
> *Work rights*
> You may continue to work without limitations provided that your student visa is not subject to any conditions that prevent this – please refer to your visa grant notice or check your entitlements on VEVO.


_Thank you.

It is simply; "suck the juice_ and _spit_ out the seed."


----------



## raxataxa

zczupancic said:


> Yes I am above threshold at $350k AUD and I am offshore


Oh man... not trying to make you overtly optimistic... but personally I think you'll receive a UID just after you lodge an EOI. Aus govt loves people with $$


----------



## kundikoi

raxataxa said:


> Oh man... not trying to make you overtly optimistic... but personally I think you'll receive a UID just after you lodge an EOI. Aus govt loves people with $$


clearly wrong prediction mate - the OP was on here asking about how to respond to an RFI 🤣 🤠


----------



## AgBio

gtisp2020 said:


> Why don't you apply for 485 to extend your visa for 4 years?
> 
> Even recent PhD graduates with PR/citizenship have been struggling to get a reasonable job. So it's better to focus other options/countries as well.
> 
> Considering the huge number and high quality of EOIs, I think getting the UID without a job in the target sector would be extremely difficult for recent PhD graduates.
> 
> Good luck!


*@gtisp2020 * Have you applied to 485?

Is it ok to do it myself without going to an agent?

Few Qs.
1. What sort of *Health insurance documents *I have to provide? What insurance company is cheaper!
2. Do I have to get insurance for 4 years at once?
3. For the *Character documents;* As it shows the Police website there are 3 different charges;
Which one I should go for 485?


----------



## gtisp2020

AgBio said:


> *@gtisp2020 * Have you applied to 485?
> 
> Is it ok to do it myself without going to an agent?
> 
> Few Qs.
> 1. What sort of *Health insurance documents *I have to provide? What insurance company is cheaper!
> 2. Do I have to get insurance for 4 years at once?
> 3. For the *Character documents;* As it shows the Police website there are 3 different charges;
> Which one I should go for 485?
> View attachment 98702


Yep, I applied for 485 and received the visa within a month. You don't need to go through an agent, it's pretty straightforward but please don't forget to attach the following 4 documents.

1) course completion letter from uni (not academic transcript)
2) English proficiency test result
3) Australian federal police check
4) Proof of health insurance coverage (a letter from the provider)

Answers to your questions:

1) a letter from the insurance provider, it will be automatically generated and sent to your e-mail as son as you complete the purchase, not sure which one is the cheapest, check out this for comparison https://nonresident.healthinsurancecomparison.com.au/form/step2-ovc?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=109637002005&utm_content=480901974677&utm_term=+compare +overseas +visitors +health&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE
2) You can pay monthly for the health cover.
3) $42 one


----------



## AgBio

gtisp2020 said:


> Yep, I applied for 485 and received the visa within a month. You don't need to go through an agent, it's pretty straightforward but please don't forget to attach the following 4 documents.
> 
> 1) course completion letter from uni (not academic transcript)
> 2) English proficiency test result
> 3) Australian federal police check
> 4) Proof of health insurance coverage (a letter from the provider)
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> 
> 1) a letter from the insurance provider, it will be automatically generated and sent to your e-mail as son as you complete the purchase, not sure which one is the cheapest, check out this for comparison https://nonresident.healthinsurancecomparison.com.au/form/step2-ovc?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=109637002005&utm_content=480901974677&utm_term=+compare +overseas +visitors +health&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE
> 2) You can pay monthly for the health cover.
> 3) $42 one


Thank you very much *@gtisp2020 * 
I am really grateful to you .🙏


----------



## rokaya

FYI.
[Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201001200-document-released.PDF]


----------



## AgBio

gtisp2020 said:


> Yep, I applied for 485 and received the visa within a month. You don't need to go through an agent, it's pretty straightforward but please don't forget to attach the following 4 documents.
> 
> 1) course completion letter from uni (not academic transcript)
> 2) English proficiency test result
> 3) Australian federal police check
> 4) Proof of health insurance coverage (a letter from the provider)
> 
> Answers to your questions:
> 
> 1) a letter from the insurance provider, it will be automatically generated and sent to your e-mail as son as you complete the purchase, not sure which one is the cheapest, check out this for comparison https://nonresident.healthinsurancecomparison.com.au/form/step2-ovc?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=109637002005&utm_content=480901974677&utm_term=+compare +overseas +visitors +health&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0cTB8YSx7QIVCZ1LBR3lSQJDEAAYASAAEgKHsPD_BwE
> 2) You can pay monthly for the health cover.
> 3) $42 one


Another few Qs, *@gtisp2020* hope you don't mind.

*1. *Did you do the health examination before you submit the application? Is this medical report send to me or they send it to immi dept? (in my case, I have to go for an X-ray.)

*2. *Insurance comparison link does not work for me. What do you mean by "as soon as you complete the purchase"? So I have to start paying for insurance before having the visa? or is it just for the letter?


----------



## Suzannemcdonald5.

Hi all,

Today I received notification from my migration agent and lawyer that my 858 application has been approved. It's such a relief as my other visa was going to get cancelled.

(Added more to my comment but was removed by moderator)


----------



## dholloye

Suzannemcdonald5. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I received notification that my 858 application has been approved. It's such a relief as my other visa was going to get cancelled.


----------



## appu2020

Hi All,

I'm an offshore candidate. I have submitted my 858 application yesterday and immediately received the request for medical assessment. I also need to get PCC and I believe that I need an email from department to go for PCC from Indian embassy.
Can anyone please let me know how long it usually takes for department to ask for that information?
Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jan 2020

rokaya said:


> FYI.
> [Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201001200-document-released.PDF]


I wonder for Q3, 7256 means the number of primary applicants only or primary adding secondary?


----------



## gtisp2020

AgBio said:


> Another few Qs, *@gtisp2020* hope you don't mind.
> 
> *1. *Did you do the health examination before you submit the application? Is this medical report send to me or they send it to immi dept? (in my case, I have to go for an X-ray.)
> 
> *2. *Insurance comparison link does not work for me. What do you mean by "as soon as you complete the purchase"? So I have to start paying for insurance before having the visa? or is it just for the letter?


PM'd you


----------



## GTI2020

appu2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an offshore candidate. I have submitted my 858 application yesterday and immediately received the request for medical assessment. I also need to get PCC and I believe that I need an email from department to go for PCC from Indian embassy.
> Can anyone please let me know how long it usually takes for department to ask for that information?
> Your help is much appreciated.


Hi Appu2020, I am also in almost similar phase as you (offshore), would you mind connecting in gmail as your experience might be useful for me. Can you provide your gmail addres if its okay. All the best for your visa grant.


----------



## rtcteacher

Hi. Any onshore Phd students in the last six months of their program submitted Eoi. Just was wondering regarding the letter from the university regarding submission date and title of thesis. Does the university provide such letter or a letter from the supervisor is sufficient?


----------



## GTI-Officer

rtcteacher said:


> Hi. Any onshore Phd students in the last six months of their program submitted Eoi. Just was wondering regarding the letter from the university regarding submission date and title of thesis. Does the university provide such letter or a letter from the supervisor is sufficient?


A letter from your supervisor is sufficient but if your institution offers such a letter, you can attach it as well.


----------



## duynguyen

Hi all, today I just recieved this email from school:

"This is to notify that the completion of your course in DOCTOR OF PHILOSOPHY at xxx University has been reported to the Department of Education and the Department of Home Affairs to comply with the University’s obligations under the ESOS Act 2000. Please note as you have completed your course earlier than the end date on the Confirmation of Enrolment, the status of your Confirmation of Enrolment (COE) has now been changed to ‘finished’.

If this is your principal course for which your visa was granted, you are expected to make arrangements to depart Australia or apply for a new visa. If you have complied with your visa conditions while studying, your visa would not be considered for cancellation (or breaching condition 8202) within two months of completing your course."

It means I need to apply 485 now? Are there any time gaps for document preparation? 

Today marks 5 months of waiting 858 EOI 
Thanks


----------



## hasan09007

Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bayleaf

rokaya said:


> FYI.
> [Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201001200-document-released.PDF]


Thanks for sharing. Known that 4109 GTI visas were granted in the last financial year, it seems like 3039 spots (20.3%) were filled out of the 15,000 quota this financial year. (as of 23rd Oct 2020, 0.31 year of this financial year)


----------



## Bayleaf

Jan 2020 said:


> I wonder for Q3, 7256 means the number of primary applicants only or primary adding secondary?


In most FOI, including this one, visa grants normally refer to BOTH primary and secondary applicants. If the FOI is for EOI/UID, then it refers to only primary applicant (for obvious reason).

Page 4:
BP0067 Migration program activity in the Global Talent (Independent) visa type -visa applications finalised from 1 July 2019 -data to 23/10/2020 -All subclasses, *all applicants*


----------



## Amanda_GTI

160 days passed since EOI submission, any hopes for receiving the result before Xmas?


----------



## expfr20

Amanda_GTI said:


> 160 days passed since EOI submission, any hopes for receiving the result before Xmas?


Looks like many June candidates are waiting. DO you mind sharing your profile? Hope they make some progress before Christmas break.


----------



## rabit

duynguyen said:


> Hi all, today I just recieved this email from school:
> 
> "This is to notify that the completion of your course in DOCTOR OF PHILOSOPHY at xxx University has been reported to the Department of Education and the Department of Home Affairs to comply with the University’s obligations under the ESOS Act 2000. Please note as you have completed your course earlier than the end date on the Confirmation of Enrolment, the status of your Confirmation of Enrolment (COE) has now been changed to ‘finished’.
> 
> If this is your principal course for which your visa was granted, you are expected to make arrangements to depart Australia or apply for a new visa. If you have complied with your visa conditions while studying, your visa would not be considered for cancellation (or breaching condition 8202) within two months of completing your course."
> 
> It means I need to apply 485 now? Are there any time gaps for document preparation?
> 
> Today marks 5 months of waiting 858 EOI
> Thanks



You need to apply for a 485 visa within 6 months of receiving your results.


----------



## raxataxa

Amanda_GTI said:


> 160 days passed since EOI submission, any hopes for receiving the result before Xmas?


I don't think they are in a hurry. FWHIT seems to be the focus. I am keeping other options open. This "Fastrack" may never happen.


----------



## NeuroGuy

raxataxa said:


> I don't think they are in a hurry. FWHIT seems to be the focus. I am keeping other options open. This "Fastrack" may never happen.


I totally agree. It's obvious that they are deliberately sitting on some EOIs. I do not believe the "backlog theory" at all. They know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## gtisp2020

NeuroGuy said:


> I totally agree. It's obvious that they are deliberately sitting on some EOIs. I do not believe the "backlog theory" at all. They know exactly what they are doing.


Second that


----------



## tahahmady

Dudes, anybody know that if New Zealand or Canada has this type of Visa or something similar? Thanks


----------



## expfr20

tahahmady said:


> Dudes, anybody know that if New Zealand or Canada has this type of Visa or something similar? Thanks


Canada has point based system. If you are below 34, you can gather points. Try CRS score calculator


----------



## kundikoi

Amanda_GTI said:


> 160 days passed since EOI submission, any hopes for receiving the result before Xmas?





kundikoi said:


> by end of Jan latest, the dept will see whether the post-budget batch of applications is of similar (or worse/higher quality than last year's), as well as whether the volumes of EOIs have shot up. so no, I don't expect them to 'marinate' y'all in uncertainty beyond Jan/Feb - at which point they can refresh said 'reserved list' with the newer batch (and either grant or release the others).


as mentioned earlier, I wouldn't hold my breathe matesse


----------



## raxataxa

NeuroGuy said:


> I totally agree. It's obvious that they are deliberately sitting on some EOIs. I do not believe the "backlog theory" at all. They know exactly what they are doing.


Yep.. I believed in it for a while. But I no longer do.


----------



## raxataxa

raxataxa said:


> I don't think they are in a hurry. FWHIT seems to be the focus. I am keeping other options open. This "Fastrack" may never happen.


While I said I'm keeping "other options open", things are getting more stringent on the other sides too. You now need to score 84 on PTE to score an IELTS equivalent of 8. Previously, it was 79. Further, 189/190 visas seem to have dried up. There was not a single invitation in November.


----------



## gtisp2020

raxataxa said:


> While I said I'm keeping "other options open", things are getting more stringent on the other sides too. You now need to score 84 on PTE to score an IELTS equivalent of 8. Previously, it was 79. Further, 189/190 visas seem to have dried up. There was not a single invitation in November.


Looks like we need to pack our bags and leave Australia soon. It's hard to survive in academia here without being a PR, because you can't apply for most the fellowships/grants (e.g. NHMRC) without PR. It's really frustrating.


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> Yep.. I believed in it for a while. But I no longer do.


me too.
They didn't do much for visa in Nov.


----------



## rokaya

p.scott930 said:


> me too.
> They didn't do much for visa in Nov.


It seems like vacation started for GTO.🎇🎆 🎄🤶🎅


----------



## expfr20

rokaya said:


> It seems like vacation started for GTO.🎇🎆 🎄🤶🎅


Definitely..


----------



## Bayleaf

raxataxa said:


> You now need to score 84 on PTE to score an IELTS equivalent of 8. Previously, it was 79.


Is it a new change? On the Home Affairs website it still says PTE 79 = IELTS 8


----------



## AgBio

raxataxa said:


> While I said I'm keeping "other options open", things are getting more stringent on the other sides too. You now need to score 84 on PTE to score an IELTS equivalent of 8. Previously, it was 79. Further, 189/190 visas seem to have dried up. There was not a single invitation in November.


Whre did you find this info? When I read last Sunday, it only requested functional English?


----------



## raxataxa

Bayleaf said:


> Is it a new change? On the Home Affairs website it still says PTE 79 = IELTS 8


My opinion was based on this:





2020 PTE and IELTS Concordance Report | Pearson PTE


A guide to the concordance report – showing the relationship between PTE scores and those from IELTS and TOEFL.




pearsonpte.com





I think they will change it soon?


----------



## raxataxa

AgBio said:


> Whre did you find this info? When I read last Sunday, it only requested functional English?


I was talking about point-based visas [189/190 etc.] not GTI. For GTI, functional English is still the norm.


----------



## AgBio

raxataxa said:


> I was talking about point-based visas [189/190 etc.] not GTI. For GTI, functional English is still the norm.


Oh, Thanks! Had a heart attack


----------



## appu2020

GTI2020 said:


> Hi Appu2020, I am also in almost similar phase as you (offshore), would you mind connecting in gmail as your experience might be useful for me. Can you provide your gmail addres if its okay. All the best for your visa grant.


Thanks Mate.
You may message me directly in this platform and I'll receive notification in my email.
I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## appu2020

appu2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an offshore candidate. I have submitted my 858 application yesterday and immediately received the request for medical assessment. I also need to get PCC and I believe that I need an email from department to go for PCC from Indian embassy.
> Can anyone please let me know how long it usually takes for department to ask for that information?
> Your help is much appreciated.


 I just have an update. Today I have received the s56 for PCC and health examinations. I have to provide everything by 70 days or more based on situation. If there is any delay I have to provide evidence that I have applied at least.

In Singapore, I need to go Indian Embassy for my Indian PCC.I just checked the requirement and its given that the following is required along with other normal stuffs.

"Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa"

Will the email from CO will do or I need to get a separate letter from Australian Embassy?

Can anyone having experience with Indian Embassy please reply?


----------



## NB

appu2020 said:


> I just have an update. Today I have received the s56 for PCC and health examinations. I have to provide everything by 70 days or more based on situation. If there is any delay I have to provide evidence that I have applied at least.
> 
> In Singapore, I need to go Indian Embassy for my Indian PCC.I just checked the requirement and its given that the following is required along with other normal stuffs.
> 
> "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa"
> 
> Will the email from CO will do or I need to get a separate letter from Australian Embassy?
> 
> Can anyone having experience with Indian Embassy please reply?


The email from the CO is sufficient to get the Indian PCC
Cheers


----------



## hasan09007

Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cidc

Hi, I'm keen to hear from anyone who would be willing to share their approach to getting a nomination in the fintech space, on here or over pm. Would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## taylor han

Toby88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI in July and got the invitation today. I have a PhD in Civil Engineering (Structures) with more focus in the area of Structural Reliability, materials and applied statistics in Structural Engineering. Any one can help with the idea of how to get Nomination?


Congrats Toby,
May I ask that you apply for EOI without nomination? and you got the invitation?


----------



## MaYoda

duynguyen said:


> Hi all, today I just recieved this email from school:
> 
> "This is to notify that the completion of your course in DOCTOR OF PHILOSOPHY at xxx University has been reported to the Department of Education and the Department of Home Affairs to comply with the University’s obligations under the ESOS Act 2000. Please note as you have completed your course earlier than the end date on the Confirmation of Enrolment, the status of your Confirmation of Enrolment (COE) has now been changed to ‘finished’.
> 
> If this is your principal course for which your visa was granted, you are expected to make arrangements to depart Australia or apply for a new visa. If you have complied with your visa conditions while studying, your visa would not be considered for cancellation (or breaching condition 8202) within two months of completing your course."
> 
> It means I need to apply 485 now? Are there any time gaps for document preparation?
> 
> Today marks 5 months of waiting 858 EOI
> Thanks


Hi duynguyen, I am in the same boat. Would you mind sending you an inbox, please? Maybe we can explore our options together. Thanks. Cheers, May


----------



## tkbs

appu2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an offshore candidate. I have submitted my 858 application yesterday and immediately received the request for medical assessment. I also need to get PCC and I believe that I need an email from department to go for PCC from Indian embassy.
> Can anyone please let me know how long it usually takes for department to ask for that information?
> Your help is much appreciated.


I used the checklist received when the GTI EOI was granted. So, I applied for the visa after getting the Indian as well as Singapore PCC.


----------



## NB

hasan09007 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.


You can apply even now if you want
You will probably get an automated reply saying that the IED is no longer mandatory and you can centre anytime within the validity of the travel rights of the grant
This is the case for 189/190 and I see no reason for it to be different in this case also 
Cheers


----------



## Hasan770

Hi everyone, just a quick double check, is it necessary to add Form 1000 along with the EOI? Or that's a later stage?


----------



## p.scott930

Hasan770 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick double check, is it necessary to add Form 1000 along with the EOI? Or that's a later stage?


No. but if you can, better to submit it, in my opinion.


----------



## Kannu

raxataxa said:


> I don't think they are in a hurry. FWHIT seems to be the focus. I am keeping other options open. This "Fastrack" may never happen.


I don't think so FWHIT is their focus...I am above threshold and still waiting for more than 6 weeks


----------



## duynguyen

MaYoda said:


> Hi duynguyen, I am in the same boat. Would you mind sending you an inbox, please? Maybe we can explore our options together. Thanks. Cheers, May


Sure, I am looking forward to your messages


----------



## appu2020

tkbs said:


> I used the checklist received when the GTI EOI was granted. So, I applied for the visa after getting the Indian as well as Singapore PCC.


Thanks so much for your reply and I must admit that you took a very good decision to go with the EOI grant checklist.
Today I have received s56 asking for PCC and health check.Then I believe I can definitely use the letter from CO and s56 checklist for applying the PCC.
Would you please tell me how long Indian Embassy and Singapore police took to provide you the PCCs?


----------



## appu2020

NB said:


> The email from the CO is sufficient to get the Indian PCC
> Cheers


Thanks so much NB for your response. Yes I would go ahead with the email from CO.


----------



## hasan09007

NB said:


> You can apply even now if you want
> You will probably get an automated reply saying that the IED is no longer mandatory and you can centre anytime within the validity of the travel rights of the grant
> This is the case for 189/190 and I see no reason for it to be different in this case also
> Cheers


Thank you. May I know where to email?


----------



## raxataxa

Kannu said:


> I don't think so FWHIT is their focus...I am above threshold and still waiting for more than 6 weeks


Haha.. 6 weeks ≠ 6 months, which is the time period we have been waiting for.


----------



## keviv.sg

appu2020 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply and I must admit that you took a very good decision to go with the EOI grant checklist.
> Today I have received s56 asking for PCC and health check.Then I believe I can definitely use the letter from CO and s56 checklist for applying the PCC.
> Would you please tell me how long Indian Embassy and Singapore police took to provide you the PCCs?


In Singapore for India PCC, you can go to BLS International. Do get the appointment on their website. BLS International will send to Indian Embassy and they will request PCC the same way as for new passport application. It will then be forwarded to your jurisdiction police station on your India address. This is where the 'time' depends. Better to follow-up with police station here. Once they clear, it will be a day or two. Total it may be 8-10 day if the process goes normal.

For Singapore CoC, go to spf website and apply. This one should be faster, like 3-5 days.

Good luck.


----------



## QldYang

Hasan770 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick double check, is it necessary to add Form 1000 along with the EOI? Or that's a later stage?


I think it is for later stage. However, you could upload your referee letter(s) in the EOI stage. Hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## appu2020

keviv.sg said:


> In Singapore for India PCC, you can go to BLS International. Do get the appointment on their website. BLS International will send to Indian Embassy and they will request PCC the same way as for new passport application. It will then be forwarded to your jurisdiction police station on your India address. This is where the 'time' depends. Better to follow-up with police station here. Once they clear, it will be a day or two. Total it may be 8-10 day if the process goes normal.
> 
> For Singapore CoC, go to spf website and apply. This one should be faster, like 3-5 days.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much for explaining in details . I took an BLS appointment before I even submitted the application . Now it takes minimum 20-25 days to get an appointment. So that’s going to help me. Singapore COC should be straight forward I believe.


----------



## Mas123456

Mas123456 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last month 21st October but haven't recieved any news yet, at least they haven't reject me. So quick about myself I had grduated with PhD in chemical engineering (energy) from UQ and had 10 papers and 2 conference by the graduation day September 2019. Before I graduate while waiting on thesis result I got my job as graduate engineer and then got promotion to junior engineer in mining. I applied for mining and energy section. Total salary now is 125K and negotiating with new company for new position as senior position to go for 145K still not 153!!!
> 
> I really hope I can get my UID.
> 
> what are your guests? Please let me know.



Hi All 
Its me again, just recieved my offer of new job which is above the threshold, just waiting on company to give the signed contract and I will send an update to immigration, fingers crossed they give me my UID. 

Australia life if you are not PR is a hard life.I belive they should be straight forward at begining on their policy. And also the definition of migrants. I believe from beginning if they would intake all the migrants as GTI program from the first time they started their migration program, they wouldn't have such a bad perception about all migrants.


----------



## Hasan770

QldYang said:


> I think it is for later stage. However, you could upload your referee letter(s) in the EOI stage. Hope it helps. Good luck!


Thanks 👍


----------



## gtisp2020

An applicant from AgTech sector got her UID within a week in November.

Profile: onshore, post-doc at CSIRO, salary: around 90k/year, PhD (end of 2015)
Documents submitted: CV, organization pay-scale, 3 papers, no recommendation letters/form 1000


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> An applicant from AgTech sector got her UID within a week in November.
> 
> Profile: onshore, post-doc at CSIRO, salary: around 90k/year, PhD (end of 2015)
> Documents submitted: CV, organization pay-scale, 3 papers, no recommendation letters/form 1000


That's impressive but also confusing to me.
A PhD graduated more than 5 years ago and with an average post-doc salary got UID within a week. I guess he/she got some prestigious awards or published outstanding papers?


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> That's impressive but also confusing to me.
> A PhD graduated more than 5 years ago and with an average post-doc salary got UID within a week. I guess he/she got some prestigious awards or published outstanding papers?


My speculation (there's a possibility I could be wrong):
The candidate is working on innovative research projects at CSIRO that is IP sensitive, so opportunity for publication is limited. As you mentioned awards could be another possibility.


----------



## gtisp2020

gtisp2020 said:


> An applicant from AgTech sector got her UID within a week in November.
> 
> Profile: onshore, post-doc at CSIRO, salary: around 90k/year, PhD (end of 2015)
> Documents submitted: CV, organization pay-scale, 3 papers, no recommendation letters/form 1000


I've checked her google scholar, research-gate and linked-in profiles. She works on viral genomics and has a good profile and decent publications but I couldn't find anything outstanding/exceptional. I think the sector (AgTech) is the main factor here. AgTech is less competitive than other sectors.


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> I've checked her google scholar, research-gate and linked-in profiles. She works on viral genomics and has a good profile and decent publications but I couldn't find anything outstanding/exceptional. I think the sector (AgTech) is the main factor here. AgTech is less competitive than other sectors.


I was wondering how salary is a key criterion here. Since she has been graduated more than 5 years, she should prove she has the potential to attack that salary.

Based on my knowledge, in the research area, FWHIT is equivalent to an associate professor in Australia. Usually, there is a very rare situation when a post-doc can get an offer as AP. The academic level is from A-F, where A, B are post-doc, C is the senior lecturer, and D is associate professor, E is full professor. The quickest time I know from PhD to associate professor takes 6 years in the Au history.


----------



## expfr20

Any data from November?


----------



## wajiwala

p.scott930 said:


> That's impressive but also confusing to me.
> A PhD graduated more than 5 years ago and with an average post-doc salary got UID within a week. I guess he/she got some prestigious awards or published outstanding papers?


With due respect, this is not outstanding in any aspect. Nor AgriTech s performing any lower. Either, we are missing the key points or GTI is still moldable where ever they give higher weightage...


----------



## HBow

Just curious for a show of hands, how many of you on here are waiting longer than the 4 month (~95th percentile) mark to get your EOI response?


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everyone. The second working week of December begins. The last working month of 2020! Well, I still believe it will be a beautiful month for us. Santa is on the way to fulfill everyone's dream. More and more good news ahead, vaccine soon, further release restriction, on-tracked economic recovery, and border reopening. So does GTI! Best wishes to all.


----------



## expfr20

Hope333 said:


> Good morning everyone. The second working week of December begins. The last working month of 2020! Well, I still believe it will be a beautiful month for us. Santa is on the way to fulfill everyone's dream. More and more good news ahead, vaccine soon, further release restriction, on-tracked economic recovery, and border reopening. So does GTI! Best wishes to all.


I am not that hopeful about GTI processing but thank you a lot.


----------



## rabit

Update:
GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020

I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


----------



## expfr20

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congrats!


----------



## QldYang

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congrats and thanks for sharing. May I have a knowledge what kind of information are requested?


----------



## rabit

QldYang said:


> Congrats and thanks for sharing. May I have a knowledge what kind of information are requested?


Thanks. 

Evidence of current occupation and role.
Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the FWIT.
*More details about the project I'm involved in.*
Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia.
Details of a recognised organisation or individual in Australia in the same target sector who intends to nominate you if invited to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa.
I _think_ except for #3, the other parts are from a generic template.


----------



## Hope333

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Wow, amazing news. The July PhD applicants are getting back to the line now. Really exciting update, isn't it! Would you mind sharing what kind of RFI that CO asked for? Thanks.


----------



## ImmiAU

What have you doe within these days?
Just keep improving your profile like try to get an offer, obtain extra honors, or articles,
and then try contact GTO. Maybe you are now staying with others in the pool, GTOs do know who you are.



Amanda_GTI said:


> 160 days passed since EOI submission, any hopes for receiving the result before Xmas?


----------



## AlexandraS123

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey guys, went through the last ten or so pages of the forum but haven't seen a similar profile, so what are your thoughts on mine. I lodged the eoi yesterday.
> 
> 1) Innovative custom software is my sector (ie you dream up a software, i translate it into an actionable plan, have it developed for you and look at the monetization aspects of it)
> 2) I own and run 6 companies with a combined revenue of just above $2m pa
> 3) Personal income of $200k+ pa
> 4) I am 26yo
> 5) I am an approved software provider for Indigenous Business Australia (it's a government organisation)
> 6) I work with clients worldwide, from a dozen countries
> 7) My sponsor is an Au citizen individual, with 17 years exp in the industry (in fact one of the pioneers of the industry in Australia)
> 8) Academically, I did a bachelor of commerce from Australia 5 years ago and received 3 awards
> 9) I also have 2 high school diplomas from 2 countries and have skipped a year level in both back when i was 14-15 due to outstanding academic performance
> 
> Finally, my visa runs out in a month's time.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hey, just wanted to give you an update that my EOI got rejected this afternoon. They didn’t give a reason, just a generic copy paste email listing the eligibility criteria for the GTI program.


----------



## Jan 2020

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey, just wanted to give you an update that my EOI got rejected this afternoon. They didn’t give a reason, just a generic copy paste email listing the eligibility criteria for the GTI program.


Emmm I can't find anything wrong with your profile.


----------



## AlexandraS123

Jan 2020 said:


> Emmm I can't find anything wrong with your profile.


Oh well, I am feeling relieved actually, because I have clarity now. I am waiting for my express entry application outcome and wasn't sure whether I should start looking for buyers for my businesses or not - but now I do!


----------



## tkbs

appu2020 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply and I must admit that you took a very good decision to go with the EOI grant checklist.
> Today I have received s56 asking for PCC and health check.Then I believe I can definitely use the letter from CO and s56 checklist for applying the PCC.
> Would you please tell me how long Indian Embassy and Singapore police took to provide you the PCCs?


It took 2 months exactly to get Indian PCC. For Singapore PCC, you need to submit finger prints as well. That must be submitted through post. Fortunately, express post is available for SG. It took approx 3 weeks to get the SG PCC


----------



## Zmajche88

AlexandraS123 said:


> Oh well, I am feeling relieved actually, because I have clarity now. I am waiting for my express entry application outcome and wasn't sure whether I should start looking for buyers for my businesses or not - but now I do!


Honestly we would like an answer as well in our case. Like if it's a clear message we are not needed, tham fair enough. We will leave. 
I honestly don't see anything wrong in your profile. I think this country would benefit from you becoming a citizen. In this case you sell it and get all the money out...


----------



## AlexandraS123

Zmajche88 said:


> Honestly we would like an answer as well in our case. Like if it's a clear message we are not needed, tham fair enough. We will leave.
> I honestly don't see anything wrong in your profile. I think this country would benefit from you becoming a citizen. In this case you sell it and get all the money out...


Thanks for the kind words mate. I think so too, if this country doesn’t want people like me I should go elsewhere


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate. I think so too, if this country doesn’t want people like me I should go elsewhere


Hey mate, 
I think you should look into this ;






Exceptional opportunities | Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce







www.globalaustralia.gov.au





I looked your profile and it seems you would fit better into the business stream. Then, you can explore the option of using a MARN maybe they could help you fine-tune your application.

Cheers


----------



## Hope333

AlexandraS123 said:


> Thanks for the kind words mate. I think so too, if this country doesn’t want people like me I should go elsewhere


Thanks for updating. I think you are eligible for an investment visa, another category to PR. You should get an agent to talk about this. I am sure there is a way for you.


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> Hey mate,
> I think you should look into this ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceptional opportunities | Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalaustralia.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked your profile and it seems you would fit better into the business stream. Then, you can explore the option of using a MARN maybe they could help you fine-tune your application.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing! I’ve been in touch with them a couple of months ago. The lady liked my profile and told me she will have it put on priority. This pathway still seems to flow into the GTI EOI pool. I followed up with her a couple of times while waiting to hear back and she told me when it was allocated to an officer for assessment. I should probably contact her again, and see if in case there is another pathway within the global task force. I will give you an update once I hear back.


----------



## cherry06

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey, just wanted to give you an update that my EOI got rejected this afternoon. They didn’t give a reason, just a generic copy paste email listing the eligibility criteria for the GTI program.


Seems you haven't mentioned any achievements and they are more inclined towards PHD and master's degree holders


----------



## Kannu

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey, just wanted to give you an update that my EOI got rejected this afternoon. They didn’t give a reason, just a generic copy paste email listing the eligibility criteria for the GTI program.


Your profile is so deserving...now I am disappointed...when did you lodge EOI?


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’ve been in touch with them a couple of months ago. The lady liked my profile and told me she will have it put on priority. This pathway still seems to flow into the GTI EOI pool. I followed up with her a couple of times while waiting to hear back and she told me when it was allocated to an officer for assessment. I should probably contact her again, and see if in case there is another pathway within the global task force. I will give you an update once I hear back.


Sounds like an auspicious direction. 
Keep your head up and fingers crossed. 
Australia needs you...


----------



## AlexandraS123

Hope333 said:


> Thanks for updating. I think you are eligible for an investment visa, another category to PR. You should get an agent to talk about this. I am sure there is a way for you.


I’ve spoken to multiple agents. Unfortunately all investor / entrepreneur visas in Australia are temporary to start with. That’s 2 years waiting time + 4 years temp visa + 2 years waiting time for pr. In this time I could get a permanent visa in so many other countries. I’m not interested in a temporary visa here anymore tbh. I’ve been here for over 8 years and there is a few long term transition pathways for me like 491 but hey I’m sick of waiting and of uncertainty 🤷‍♀️


----------



## AlexandraS123

Kannu said:


> Your profile is so deserving...now I am disappointed...when did you lodge EOI?


Mid October. I’d say around 13th


----------



## Kannu

cherry06 said:


> Seems you haven't mentioned any achievements and they are more inclined towards PHD and master's degree holders


But what I have read on this group is that they want only dollars


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> I’ve spoken to multiple agents. Unfortunately all investor / entrepreneur visas in Australia are temporary to start with. That’s 2 years waiting time + 4 years temp visa + 2 years waiting time for pr. In this time I could get a permanent visa in so many other countries. I’m not interested in a temporary visa here anymore tbh. I’ve been here for over 8 years and there is a few long term transition pathways for me like 491 but hey I’m sick of waiting and of uncertainty 🤷‍♀️


I do feel your pain and understand your point of view. 

Mate, look into Canada. There are numerous options at getting PR into Canada. As one gets older (above 34), it becomes increasingly difficult to meet up with Canada point requirement. However If you are able to learn basic French and take their French exam, you will be able to hit their required points. 

There are other countries you can also explore. Don’t limit yourself to Australia and TBH, there ain’t no limit. 

With the current rate of rejection and insurance of UID, I strongly doubt if they will meet up with the 15,000 placements for 2020 FY. 

I’m noticing they requesting for nominator at EOI stages now, probably to limit ineligible applicants and cutoff those that are likely never to use their UID. 

I also observe they have issued a couple of UIDs to postdoctoral researchers from high-end institutions (CSRIO & UQ) but not still clear enough to indicate that they have a preference for postdocs. But one thing for sure, it seems they have a preference for employed PhD graduate either postdoc or outside of academics. 

Another speculation; I think they would we forced to issue UID en-mass starting from Feb or April 2021 to meet up with the 15,000 placeholders.


----------



## dholloye

Kannu said:


> But what I have read on this group is that they want only dollars


That doesn’t hold water TBH. Very few people are able to meet the FWHIT. The FWHIT quoted by DHA is equivalent pay rate for associate professors (AsPro). PhD holders barely earn AUD 25-30,000 per annum and it would take at least 3-6 years for PhD graduate to become an AsPro. 

We have seen people that earn way below the FWHIT, that were able to get the UID. So that seems basically invalid. 

On the other hand, they need applicants to show they are able to attract the FWHIT, that’s, the potential to earn close to or above it. I think most PhD holders would be able to earn close to the FWHIT and above it after 3-6 years in academic environment or Industry. So they don’t seem to be “very” strict on current annual income.


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> I do feel your pain and understand your point of view.
> 
> Mate, look into Canada. There are numerous options at getting PR into Canada. As one gets older (above 34), it becomes increasingly difficult to meet up with Canada point requirement. However If you are able to learn basic French and take their French exam, you will be able to hit their required points.
> 
> There are other countries you can also explore. Don’t limit yourself to Australia and TBH, there ain’t no limit.
> 
> With the current rate of rejection and insurance of UID, I strongly doubt if they will meet up with the 15,000 placements for 2020 FY.
> 
> I’m noticing they requesting for nominator at EOI stages now, probably to limit ineligible applicants and cutoff those that are likely never to use their UID.
> 
> I also observe they have issued a couple of UIDs to postdoctoral researchers from high-end institutions (CSRIO & UQ) but not still clear enough to indicate that they have a preference for postdocs. But one thing for sure, it seems they have a preference for employed PhD graduate either postdoc or outside of academics.
> 
> Another speculation; I think they would we forced to issue UID en-mass starting from Feb or April 2021 to meet up with the 15,000 placeholders.


Express entry application lodged already, should have the outcome by end of March. I am bilingual in French and English so getting the points was a piece of cake 😊 I’m pretty sure I’ll get it there as my experience etc is legit and in order and I did it through an agent so there shouldn’t be any dumb mistakes.
I honestly don’t know what is going on with the GTI. I feel like they started off with inviting just anyone who even a little bit qualified and now they obviously have been flooded with EOIs and they are taking it super slow. Based on that FOI I posted a couple of weeks ago they’ve been only delivering a decision on about 100 EOIs per week. That’s either snail pace of processing by a tiny team or the stockpiling of the invites to be decided in future.


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> Express entry application lodged already, should have the outcome by end of March. I am bilingual in French and English so getting the points was a piece of cake 😊 I’m pretty sure I’ll get it there as my experience etc is legit and in order and I did it through an agent so there shouldn’t be any dumb mistakes.
> I honestly don’t know what is going on with the GTI. I feel like they started off with inviting just anyone who even a little bit qualified and now they obviously have been flooded with EOIs and they are taking it super slow. Based on that FOI I posted a couple of weeks ago they’ve been only delivering a decision on about 100 EOIs per week. That’s either snail pace of processing by a tiny team or the stockpiling of the invites to be decided in future.


I’m happy to read you working towards Canada. I’m more than likely to follow same route. If a country treats me like $hit , i ll show to the world that i ain’t one. 

Yes, they seems to have issued numerous “untalented” individuals UIDs in error cause they needed publicity and wanted to meet their 2019 FY allocation. Since June 2020, they seems to have been strict about the whole GTI and painstakingly going through all EOI and GTIV applications. Some folks are just very “unfortunate” to have missed out from the very first batch.


----------



## appu2020

tkbs said:


> It took 2 months exactly to get Indian PCC. For Singapore PCC, you need to submit finger prints as well. That must be submitted through post. Fortunately, express post is available for SG. It took approx 3 weeks to get the SG PCC


Thanks Mate for sharing your timeline. I have lodged an appeal for Singapore COC and once my appeal is successful, I’ll go for fingerprinting.
I also need FBI clearance. Do you know where can I buy fd 258 card for FBI fingerprinting in Singapore? Or printing the fd 258 form on normal print paper works too?


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> I’m happy to read you working towards Canada. I’m more than likely to follow same route. If a country treats me like $hit , i ll show to the world that i ain’t one.
> 
> Yes, they seems to have issued numerous “untalented” individuals UIDs in error cause they needed publicity and wanted to meet their 2019 FY allocation. Since June 2020, they seems to have been strict about the whole GTI and painstakingly going through all EOI and GTIV applications. Some folks are just very “unfortunate” to have missed out from the very first batch.


Good to hear! Just in regard to French, in case you are using it for points, they will only award you the 30 points for bilingualism if both English and French are at least 7 on their scale. Otherwise you only get the second language points which is not much (6 or so points I think). If you need an agent recommendation let me know, I was very happy with the one I used and I am very particular - I do my own research and I expect fantastic attention to detail from agents. The only downside is he is in Toronto and that’s 14 hours time zone difference 😫


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> Good to hear! Just in regard to French, in case you are using it for points, they will only award you the 30 points for bilingualism if both English and French are at least 7 on their scale. Otherwise you only get the second language points which is not much (6 or so points I think). If you need an agent recommendation let me know, I was very happy with the one I used and I am very particular - I do my own research and I expect fantastic attention to detail from agents. The only downside is he is in Toronto and that’s 14 hours time zone difference 😫


Thanks. 
I’m still making plans. 
If I do need help, I’ll reach out to you. 
I’m not bilingual but I’m willing to learn anew language. My spouse is a polyglot, so she would possibly contribute some points as well. 

How much does the Canadian agent charges ? Maybe you can DM me on this...


----------



## hasan09007

Where to email for IED extension for *subclass 124?*


----------



## tkbs

appu2020 said:


> Thanks Mate for sharing your timeline. I have lodged an appeal for Singapore COC and once my appeal is successful, I’ll go for fingerprinting.
> I also need FBI clearance. Do you know where can I buy fd 258 card for FBI fingerprinting in Singapore? Or printing the fd 258 form on normal print paper works too?


The timeline I have provided is Onshore in Aus. If you are in SG, you can get SG COC in two weeks max. But I believe it will take 2 months to get Indian PCC. Sorry mate, no idea about FBI fingerprinting in SG.


----------



## appu2020

tkbs said:


> The timeline I have provided is Onshore in Aus. If you are in SG, you can get SG COC in two weeks max. But I believe it will take 2 months to get Indian PCC. Sorry mate, no idea about FBI fingerprinting in SG.


Yeah I’m in Singapore. So I believe SG PCC will be fast. Let’s see how long it takes for India PCC. I’ll check with others regarding the FBI fingerprint.
Thank you so much.


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> I also observe they have issued a couple of UIDs to postdoctoral researchers from high-end institutions (CSRIO & UQ) but not still clear enough to indicate that they have a preference for postdocs. But one thing for sure, it seems they have a preference for employed PhD graduate either postdoc or outside of academics.


Not sure about UQ or other research institutions, but they are definitely prioritizing applicants from CSIRO. I've at least seen 3 UIDs in this forum and none of them meets the salary threshold. Overall, it seems they are now preferring mid-level researchers (4-5 years post-doc/other research related job) over PhD students/recent graduates/junior post-docs. In such cases, they are not strict at salary criteria.


----------



## Menap12

Hope333 said:


> Good morning everyone. The second working week of December begins. The last working month of 2020! Well, I still believe it will be a beautiful month for us. Santa is on the way to fulfill everyone's dream. More and more good news ahead, vaccine soon, further release restriction, on-tracked economic recovery, and border reopening. So does GTI! Best wishes to all.


You are an inspiration to all I must say. Dec will be a good month for you


----------



## expfr20

My friend asked her GTO. The GTO said his team will get back to her in a few weeks.


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> Not sure about UQ or other research institutions, but they are definitely prioritizing applicants from CSIRO. I've at least seen 3 UIDs in this forum and none of them meets the salary threshold. Overall, it seems they are now preferring mid-level researchers (4-5 years post-doc/other research related job) over PhD students/recent graduates/junior post-docs. In such cases, they are not strict at salary criteria.


I guess this may also indicate they are trying to delog the application.


----------



## rabit

gtisp2020 said:


> Not sure about UQ or other research institutions, but they are definitely prioritizing applicants from CSIRO. I've at least seen 3 UIDs in this forum and none of them meets the salary threshold. Overall, it seems they are now preferring mid-level researchers (4-5 years post-doc/other research related job) over PhD students/recent graduates/junior post-docs. In such cases, they are not strict at salary criteria.


Now that you've mentioned it, I had a look at the RFI I received. They are interested in "research funded by a government body or similar".


----------



## AlexandraS123

dholloye said:


> Thanks.
> I’m still making plans.
> If I do need help, I’ll reach out to you.
> I’m not bilingual but I’m willing to learn anew language. My spouse is a polyglot, so she would possibly contribute some points as well.
> 
> How much does the Canadian agent charges ? Maybe you can DM me on this...


Pretty much same as Aussie agents. We paid $4k for our application


----------



## dholloye

AlexandraS123 said:


> Pretty much same as Aussie agents. We paid $4k for our application


Thanks for your update


----------



## BK2114

Dear friends, I am about to send my EOI for GTI visa. My question is about the salary calculation. Is the annual salary including bonuses? My base salary is under the threshold but with the bonuses above. what should I declare?
Sorry in advance if that answered before, I couldn't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi Guys, 
I logged my EOI on 23rd Oct, waiting for the notification as well. 
It's so annoying of waiting for the notification, I have lots of questions. 
Do you have any idea how many applications have been approved so far? According to the last statistics, seems only 913 applications get the invitation from 1st July to 10th Oct. How can they research 15000 limitations in the following 8 months with this invitation rate? Would they invite more each month? Can we expect a bunch of invitations before Christmas?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Menap12

AlexandraS123 said:


> Oh well, I am feeling relieved actually, because I have clarity now. I am waiting for my express entry application outcome and wasn't sure whether I should start looking for buyers for my businesses or not - but now I do!


Best is in store for you. It was upsetting to hear you didn’t get EOI approved but after reading rest of the posts I feel it’s all good and best is waiting for you. Canada is a dream destination.


----------



## NB

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> I logged my EOI on 23rd Oct, waiting for the notification as well.
> It's so annoying of waiting for the notification, I have lots of questions.
> Do you have any idea how many applications have been approved so far? According to the last statistics, seems only 913 applications get the invitation from 1st July to 10th Oct. How can they research 15000 limitations in the following 8 months with this invitation rate? Would they invite more each month? Can we expect a bunch of invitations before Christmas?
> Thank you in advance.


15,000 is the maximum limit
They have no compulsion to invite 15,000 if they don’t find suitable applicants 
Cheers


----------



## Bayleaf

Melody-GTI said:


> Do you have any idea how many applications have been approved so far?











Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Kannu

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> I logged my EOI on 23rd Oct, waiting for the notification as well.
> It's so annoying of waiting for the notification, I have lots of questions.
> Do you have any idea how many applications have been approved so far? According to the last statistics, seems only 913 applications get the invitation from 1st July to 10th Oct. How can they research 15000 limitations in the following 8 months with this invitation rate? Would they invite more each month? Can we expect a bunch of invitations before Christmas?
> Thank you in advance.


Can you pls share your profile..I had also lodged EOI on 23Oct...and still waiting


----------



## dholloye

NB said:


> 15,000 is the maximum limit
> They have no compulsion to invite 15,000 if they don’t find suitable applicants
> Cheers


Do you have idea of the acceptable minimum number (limit) they would invite for 2020 FY?


----------



## gtisp2020

dholloye said:


> Do you have idea of the acceptable minimum number (limit) they would invite for 2020 FY?


I think there is no minimum number that they need to fill up and it seems they are not in a mood to the fill up the quote for 20-21.


----------



## raxataxa

AlexandraS123 said:


> Oh well, I am feeling relieved actually, because I have clarity now. I am waiting for my express entry application outcome and wasn't sure whether I should start looking for buyers for my businesses or not - but now I do!


I would feel exactly like you if I were to be informed. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## lx-pratik

Hi Guys,
I have been following this forum for couple of days. I submitted my EOI on 12th Nov and waiting for reply. Can you guys suggest me how's my profile?
Bachelor Degree in Network Security from Australia
Working in Cyber Security industry for 6+ years
Recently promoted from IT Manager to Chief Information Security Officer
Current salary: 110K salary + 30 K bonus annually
I have my own Cyber security company which has around 80K turnover anually
Provided couple of recommendation from my companies clients
Couple of awards from my current employer
My employer is not an IT Company but is a multi national company in education industry with more than 40 offices globally
I am employed in this company for more than 5 years.
I have no publications.
I have Australian citizen nominator in same field.


----------



## suvinganjoo

appu2020 said:


> I just have an update. Today I have received the s56 for PCC and health examinations. I have to provide everything by 70 days or more based on situation. If there is any delay I have to provide evidence that I have applied at least.
> 
> In Singapore, I need to go Indian Embassy for my Indian PCC.I just checked the requirement and its given that the following is required along with other normal stuffs.
> 
> "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa"
> 
> Will the email from CO will do or I need to get a separate letter from Australian Embassy?
> 
> Can anyone having experience with Indian Embassy please reply?


Hi @appu2020 you can directly go to BLS center and tell them its urgent. No need to wait for an appointment. Also may I know what documents you submitted for your nominator? I have got a request to provide further docs for my Nominator. Thanks


----------



## Hope333

lx-pratik said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been following this forum for couple of days. I submitted my EOI on 12th Nov and waiting for reply. Can you guys suggest me how's my profile?
> Bachelor Degree in Network Security from Australia
> Working in Cyber Security industry for 6+ years
> Recently promoted from IT Manager to Chief Information Security Officer
> Current salary: 110K salary + 30 K bonus annually
> I have my own Cyber security company which has around 80K turnover anually
> Provided couple of recommendation from my companies clients
> Couple of awards from my current employer
> My employer is not an IT Company but is a multi national company in education industry with more than 40 offices globally
> I am employed in this company for more than 5 years.
> I have no publications.
> I have Australian citizen nominator in same field.


Very strong profile. I think the company can sponsor you if you have worked for more than 5 years?


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> I think there is no minimum number that they need to fill up and it seems they are not in a mood to the fill up the quote for 20-21.


I do think the quote needs to be filled at least 80% for 20-21, 80+% for other 491/189/190 or spouse visa as well, as all categories are tailored specifically for 20-21. Strategically, this is a must-do task now or leave to the last minutes BEFORE the end of June 21, but must be done! Good luck to all.


----------



## william0319

Any EOI updates on Fintech guys?


----------



## dholloye

Hope333 said:


> I do think the quote needs to be filled at least 80% for 20-21, 80+% for other 491/189/190 or spouse visa as well, as all categories are tailored specifically for 20-21. Strategically, this is a must-do task now or leave to the last minutes BEFORE the end of June 21, but must be done! Good luck to all.


I think you should be right. 80% for each subclass of visa.


----------



## Menap12

Got my 858 grant today. 
Thanks for all advises which I received from here


----------



## gtisp2020

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


 Congratulations!


----------



## riskyHao

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Congratulations! When did you apply the visa and complete the health assessment?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Kannu said:


> Can you pls share your profile..I had also lodged EOI on 23Oct...and still waiting


Sure. I feel I don't have that much hope... compared with the invited applicants. 
1. Sector ICT
2. PhD degree 1 year's working experience
3. 13 publications 
4. My salary does not reach 100k 
5. I'm offshore. 

That's it, no award, no pattern, nothing else. I feel my profile is so week while tying.


----------



## Melody-GTI

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations!





Bayleaf said:


> Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> 
> Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com


Thanks, friend. 
That's impressive. As the invited number is 913 till 10th Oct while research to 2213 on 23rd Oct, which means they invited 1300 applications within 13 days. That sounds 'fast track'


----------



## Melody-GTI

Bayleaf said:


> Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> 
> Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124? Also, my IED will expire on early Sep 2021. Will it be good idea if I apply for IED waiver now. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com


Thanks, friend.
That's impressive. As the invited number is 913 till 10th Oct while research to 2213 on 23rd Oct, which means they invited 1300 applications within 13 days. That sounds 'fast track'


----------



## Melody-GTI

NB said:


> 15,000 is the maximum limit
> They have no compulsion to invite 15,000 if they don’t find suitable applicants
> Cheers


Thanks for your info.


----------



## Melody-GTI

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations!





Hope333 said:


> I do think the quote needs to be filled at least 80% for 20-21, 80+% for other 491/189/190 or spouse visa as well, as all categories are tailored specifically for 20-21. Strategically, this is a must-do task now or leave to the last minutes BEFORE the end of June 21, but must be done! Good luck to all.


That sounds so exciting. Then I think we still have a big chance as long as not rejected yet.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Congratulations!


----------



## Hope333

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Wow, congratulations! Glad to hear about your amazing grant!


----------



## Nat_Live

prajnyasandeep said:


> lary above FWHIT
> Significant contribution to major energy projects in SA, Vic, NT &





Menap12 said:


> 58 on 24th Nov. so I





Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Congratulations !


----------



## Menap12

riskyHao said:


> Congratulations! When did you apply the visa and complete the health assessment?


Lodged visa application on 24th Nov. health assessment completed and results uploaded on 7th dec. Visa grant on 8th Dec


----------



## rokaya

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Congratulations!


----------



## Nat_Live

Menap12 said:


> Lodged visa application on 24th Nov. health assessment completed and results uploaded on 7th dec. Visa grant on 8th Dec


Lodged visa application on 18th Nov. Medical completed for my family and result uploaded on 27th Nov. Now I'm waiting for the grant approval. Are you an onshore applicant ?


----------



## appu2020

BK2114 said:


> Dear friends, I am about to send my EOI for GTI visa. My question is about the salary calculation. Is the annual salary including bonuses? My base salary is under the threshold but with the bonuses above. what should I declare?
> Sorry in advance if that answered before, I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks


You salary should include all the components not only basic. I did the mistake of only reporting the basic, which was just reaching the threshold. But then I sent my overall compensation thru email . My invitation came within one week after that.


----------



## appu2020

suvinganjoo said:


> Hi @appu2020 you can directly go to BLS center and tell them its urgent. No need to wait for an appointment. Also may I know what documents you submitted for your nominator? I have got a request to provide further docs for my Nominator. Thanks


Hi Mate,
I have an appointment tomorrow. So it should be fine.
I submitted following documents from my nominator:
1. Form 1000
2. Recommendation from nominator supporting my work and how that’s going to help Australia 
3. nominator’s profile
4. Nominator’s passport 

what specific document they asked you to submit?


----------



## appu2020

Menap12 said:


> Got my 858 grant today.
> Thanks for all advises which I received from here


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## AprilLuvCloud

asdbob said:


> Hi, I’m a PhD student in ICT but I only have four publications (but all first author), am I eligible for the GTI program? I also have a full scholarship and just received a offer with 100k salary, but I’m worried that my publication is not enough


Hi there, 
Did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Menap12

Nat_Live said:


> Lodged visa application on 18th Nov. Medical completed for my family and result uploaded on 27th Nov. Now I'm waiting for the grant approval. Are you an onshore applicant ?


Yes onshore. You will soon get it.


----------



## shankvijay

AlexandraS123 said:


> Hey, just wanted to give you an update that my EOI got rejected this afternoon. They didn’t give a reason, just a generic copy paste email listing the eligibility criteria for the GTI program.


Thats scary. I guess I am in similar boat - Similar profile


----------



## tahahmady

Melody-GTI said:


> Sure. I feel I don't have that much hope... compared with the invited applicants.
> 1. Sector ICT
> 2. PhD degree 1 year's working experience
> 3. 13 publications
> 4. My salary does not reach 100k
> 5. I'm offshore.
> 
> That's it, no award, no pattern, nothing else. I feel my profile is so week while tying.


im in a same situation as you... I dont know if offshore and onshore is important for them,,,


----------



## Nat_Live

Menap12 said:


> Yes onshore. You will soon get it.


Thanks Menap12. Waiting anxiously for the news


----------



## Sam_k91

Hi Guys, 
So I'll get my job offer this week hopefully 🤞
And I was wondering if there is any other way to get the GTI people attention to check my email this time. 
I sent them couple of times before and never got any response from them. 

Thanks 😁


----------



## keviv.sg

Nat_Live said:


> Thanks Menap12. Waiting anxiously for the news


Did you do an email nudge?


----------



## Dragon2020

keviv.sg said:


> Did you do an email nudge?


Just for everyone's knowledge sake, would you know which email id to respond to?


----------



## keviv.sg

Dragon2020 said:


> Just for everyone's knowledge sake, would you know which email id to respond to?


The same from where you received a request to medical or other documents (s56)?


----------



## CMSK373

Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June. 
I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation. 
Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue? 
Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kannu

CMSK373 said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June.
> I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation.
> Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue?
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations..could you pls share your profile


----------



## CMSK373

Kannu said:


> Congratulations..could you pls share your profile


Sure!
I have just completed a PhD at an Australian University, currently working at a global Biotech company, have 2 publications and several scholarship from international universities (I've done my studies in 5 countries and got scholarships from all of them)


----------



## Rsaleh

CMSK373 said:


> Sure!
> I have just completed a PhD at an Australian University, currently working at a global Biotech company, have 2 publications and several scholarship from international universities (I've done my studies in 5 countries and got scholarships from all of them)


Is your salary meet the threshold? Or it’s based on your PHD study?


----------



## CMSK373

Rsaleh said:


> Is your salary meet the threshold? Or it’s based on your PHD study?


No it doesn't at the moment, I've only shown that there's possibility to meet the threshold with future career progression


----------



## Rsaleh

CMSK373 said:


> No it doesn't at the moment, I've only shown that there's possibility to meet the threshold with future career progression


Ok great! Is this mean that you provide them a job advertisement, Or just a related positions?


----------



## BK2114

appu2020 said:


> You salary should include all the components not only basic. I did the mistake of only reporting the basic, which was just reaching the threshold. But then I sent my overall compensation thru email . My invitation came within one week after that.


Thank you! that's good to know.


----------



## cahnr

CMSK373 said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June.
> I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation.
> Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue?
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Congrats! 
Some countries give a document that confirms you've applied for the clearance and you could upload this for the time being. Visa decision might be pending actual clearance certificate(s). I had similar situation when applied for my grad visa and received the clearance certificate at a later stage.


----------



## gtisp2020

CMSK373 said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June.
> I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation.
> Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue?
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Congrats for the invitation! A positive news for people with recent PhD + job.

States and territories have received their allocations and hopefully they will open 190/491 soon. Overall, it seems the immigration system has been getting back on track.


----------



## Kannu

gtisp2020 said:


> Congrats for the invitation! A positive news for people with recent PhD + job.
> 
> States and territories have received their allocations and hopefully they will open 190/491 soon. Overall, it seems the immigration system has been getting back on track.


How do you know that states have received allocation


----------



## Anna199

Kannu said:


> How do you know that states have received allocation


Here is the link:








Visas and migration







www.business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## Melody-GTI

CMSK373 said:


> Sure!
> I have just completed a PhD at an Australian University, currently working at a global Biotech company, have 2 publications and several scholarship from international universities (I've done my studies in 5 countries and got scholarships from all of them)


I feel your major may help a lot, which they may think quite help for the epidemic. But so glad to know you get the invitation. That gave me some hope. Haha. Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## Melody-GTI

Does anybody know the process of review? Why some applicants who lodged EOI in Oct even Nov have received the invitation or rejection, while people lodged before July has not received any notification yet?


----------



## Island_man

CMSK373 said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June.
> I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation.
> Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue?
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations!
Did the GTO send you an email or call you to inform you the invitation?
Thank you


----------



## mac025

Hi All,

I am new to the process and trying to file my PR visa under GTI Category. Based on migration specialist, i am qualified to get PR through GTI category. I have few questions for those who are filling or filed under this category.

1. I have found the nominator who is ready to nominate. Do we have any template which needs to be followed and filled by nominator? I am planning to file under fintech/Data Science category. If anyone has template, it would be great help. 

2. Do you recommend to file via local migration companies who charges $9000 or it is ok to file independently? Any difference on the impact of application between both?

thank you in advance.


----------



## darkknight2099

mac025 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the process and trying to file my PR visa under GTI Category. Based on migration specialist, i am qualified to get PR through GTI category. I have few questions for those who are filling or filed under this category.
> 
> 1. I have found the nominator who is ready to nominate. Do we have any template which needs to be followed and filled by nominator? I am planning to file under fintech/Data Science category. If anyone has template, it would be great help.
> 
> 2. Do you recommend to file via local migration companies who charges $9000 or it is ok to file independently? Any difference on the impact of application between both?
> 
> thank you in advance.


1. Form 1000 + reference letter
2. Up to you, no difference if you know how to write strong eoi letter.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

mac025 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the process and trying to file my PR visa under GTI Category. Based on migration specialist, i am qualified to get PR through GTI category. I have few questions for those who are filling or filed under this category.
> 
> 1. I have found the nominator who is ready to nominate. Do we have any template which needs to be followed and filled by nominator? I am planning to file under fintech/Data Science category. If anyone has template, it would be great help.
> 
> 2. Do you recommend to file via local migration companies who charges $9000 or it is ok to file independently? Any difference on the impact of application between both?
> 
> thank you in advance.


$9000 sounds pretty steep, especially since the EOI is free.


----------



## kiranrmahale

Hello All, 

I submitted my Ph.D. thesis to University. I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020. My area of expertise is Renewable energy. I have 3 Published (impact factor not less than 5) (5 manuscripts under review to submit) in Q1 Journals 2 International Conference proceedings ( 2 Nominators Both are ARC Feature fellow) and currently working as a visiting Post Doctoral research fellow at One of the Prestigious Universities in Queensland Australia. I am still waiting for my invitation wonder if anyone has any idea what's going on? my student visa is due to expire in March 2021 ( i have used my TR after master so I can't apply for it again) what are my other options. 

Thank you in advance for your suggestions


----------



## kiranrmahale

HBow said:


> $9000 sounds pretty steep, especially since the EOI is free.


I guess $9000 is pretty steep. there are people charging $4000 in Brisbane


----------



## keviv.sg

Seems very quiet this week.... people who submitted medical and s56 and waiting, any news?


----------



## expfr20

keviv.sg said:


> Seems very quiet this week.... people who submitted medical and s56 and waiting, any news?


I guess everyone is eagerly waiting to hear back from their GTO!


----------



## keviv.sg

expfr20 said:


> I guess everyone is eagerly waiting to hear back from their GTO!


Yeah. Some are lucky they get next day after medical or email nudge but others, like me, are not so lucky and waiting to hear back the final outcome from one week after medicals are cleared.


----------



## AlexandraS123

AlexandraS123 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I’ve been in touch with them a couple of months ago. The lady liked my profile and told me she will have it put on priority. This pathway still seems to flow into the GTI EOI pool. I followed up with her a couple of times while waiting to hear back and she told me when it was allocated to an officer for assessment. I should probably contact her again, and see if in case there is another pathway within the global task force. I will give you an update once I hear back.


Alright so I got an email from the global task force. They told me that the requirements for individuals are same and basically flow into the GTI system. The global task force point if difference is that they also provide a pathway to high caliber businesses, and the main criteria seems to be around how innovative it is, how much employment it can create and how much money it can invest. It looks like they are after really big fish.


----------



## HBow

Are people still updating bayleaf’s GTI survey? Interested to know how up to date the results are.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi- Please advise a good agent who can assist me with GTI please.


----------



## Melody-GTI

mac025 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the process and trying to file my PR visa under GTI Category. Based on migration specialist, i am qualified to get PR through GTI category. I have few questions for those who are filling or filed under this category.
> 
> 1. I have found the nominator who is ready to nominate. Do we have any template which needs to be followed and filled by nominator? I am planning to file under fintech/Data Science category. If anyone has template, it would be great help.
> 
> 2. Do you recommend to file via local migration companies who charges $9000 or it is ok to file independently? Any difference on the impact of application between both?
> 
> thank you in advance.


$9000 is too much. Most agent charges around $4000.


----------



## Menap12

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi- Please advise a good agent who can assist me with GTI please.


I did through Sirus migrations . I reached them for 189 visa in august and they suggested Gti. I got EOI approval and visa grant in very short time. .


----------



## Niki__Patel

Hi all,

I am a recent Master's of Data Science graduate with 90%, working as a research assistant in the Royal Australian Navy project (Industry 4.0 for Hunter Class Frigate) with the University (Onshore applicant). I do not have any publications but I have contributed to various technical reports in my job (which I can not provide to immigration due to the nature of my work). I do not meet the income threshold but have a reputed nominator and a couple of reference letters to prove my skills. What are the chances of such a profile to get a UID?

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,
Niki Patel


----------



## gtisp2020

Menap12 said:


> I did through Sirus migrations . I reached them for 189 visa in august and they suggested Gti. I got EOI approval and visa grant in very short time. .


Hi @Menap12, how much they charge for the whole process (EOI + visa)?


----------



## gtisp2020

Niki__Patel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a recent Master's of Data Science graduate with 90%, working as a research assistant in the Royal Australian Navy project (Industry 4.0 for Hunter Class Frigate) with the University (Onshore applicant). I do not have any publications but I have contributed to various technical reports in my job (which I can not provide to immigration due to the nature of my work). I do not meet the income threshold but have a reputed nominator and a couple of reference letters to prove my skills. What are the chances of such a profile to get a UID?
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Niki Patel


How will you show international recognition of your works/skills?


----------



## appu2020

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi- Please advise a good agent who can assist me with GTI please.


You may check with Ashton Legal firm. They provide help in case you have issue with finding nominator. But their fees is very high at 8k-15k ranges.
I contacted them once while I had trouble getting nominator after receiving the UID, and they told they can help me but they will charge 8k for the nomination and rest of the VISA process.
I didn’t go with them but you may check once.


----------



## gtisp2020

FYI

So almost 58% of EOIs submitted in June'20 have not been allocated to CO as of 11 Nov 2020.


----------



## raxataxa

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> 
> So almost 58% of EOIs submitted in June'20 have not been allocated to CO as of 11 Nov 2020.
> 
> View attachment 98738


My EOI is one of that 58%. Looking back, 1891 does not look like a large number- given, it was said to be one of the busiest months in terms of EOI lodgement.


----------



## gtisp2020

EOI received vs invited


----------



## rokaya

Source: [https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100526-document-released.pdf]
[https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100602-document-released.pdf]
[https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100159-document-released.pdf]


----------



## keviv.sg

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> 
> So almost 58% of EOIs submitted in June'20 have not been allocated to CO as of 11 Nov 2020.
> 
> View attachment 98738


If we look at the number of working days in Jun, that’s like 86 EOIs a day. That explains why there is a delay in processing. The influx in just the month of Jun was huge. I am sure each EOI will be looked into just that who’s turn comes early and who’s later. Patience is the key here, I guess.


----------



## CMSK373

Rsaleh said:


> Ok great! Is this mean that you provide them a job advertisement, Or just a related positions?


Yep, just the screenshot of a job ad from seek of a more advanced position in my job


Island_man said:


> Congratulations!
> Did the GTO send you an email or call you to inform you the invitation?
> Thank you


Thanks! I got an email


----------



## Amanda_GTI

The most efficient month is April, which is the real COVID-19 month.


----------



## CMSK373

cahnr said:


> Congrats!
> Some countries give a document that confirms you've applied for the clearance and you could upload this for the time being. Visa decision might be pending actual clearance certificate(s). I had similar situation when applied for my grad visa and received the clearance certificate at a later stage.


Thanks! This is good to know!


----------



## rokaya

Most concerning is there are unattended EOIs from March, April, May. They didn't even bother to respond to them till 31 Oct.


----------



## gtisp2020




----------



## Nat_Live

keviv.sg said:


> Yeah. Some are lucky they get next day after medical or email nudge but others, like me, are not so lucky and waiting to hear back the final outcome from one week after medicals are cleared.


Could be onshore applications takes lesser verification compared to offshore. Cleared medical on 27th and waiting for final outcome too.


----------



## gtisp2020

Nat_Live said:


> Could be onshore applications takes lesser verification compared to offshore. Cleared medical on 27th and waiting for final outcome too.


Onshore applicants have already gone through the process for their previous visa applications. So it's not surprising to see shorter processing time for onshore applicants.


----------



## Melody-GTI

gtisp2020 said:


> EOI received vs invited
> 
> View attachment 98739


Thanks for sharing. They only invite 300 candidates each month, how to reach 80% of the maximum limitations. Really hope more applicants can get the invitation every month. But I heard the familiar members are also counted in that 15000 allocations. That's sounds really bad.


----------



## p.scott930

Amanda_GTI said:


> The most efficient month is April, which is the real COVID-19 month.


haha, good point. So what's the excuse for delaying the process due to COVID as they indicated in the auto-reply email.


----------



## riskyHao

Menap12 said:


> Lodged visa application on





keviv.sg said:


> Seems very quiet this week.... people who submitted medical and s56 and waiting, any news?


I submitted s56 with medical cleared on 1 December, still awaiting for some good news. Let's keep updated!


----------



## Menap12

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi @Menap12, how much they charge for the whole process (EOI + visa)?


EOI+visa was around 8000 . Visa fees will be separate


----------



## gtisp2020

Menap12 said:


> EOI+visa was around 8000 . Visa fees will be separate


Thanks for the info.


----------



## HBow

Thanks for sharing the information guys


----------



## Hitesh85

Guys I am offshore Healthcare Data Scientist with 10 years experience, and positive skill assessment from Vetassess. Any Data scientist here who got GTI? I have one conference publication but no nominator. I hold only Bachelor degree.

Please guide if I have any chance?


----------



## HBow

Hitesh85 said:


> Guys I am offshore Healthcare Data Scientist with 10 years experience, and positive skill assessment from Vetassess. Any Data scientist here who got GTI? I have one conference publication but no nominator. I hold only Bachelor degree.
> 
> Please guide if I have any chance?


Sounds like you'd need to go for the wage and international achievement route. Do you break the salary threshold, or do similar jobs in Austrlia break it?


----------



## Bayleaf

HBow said:


> Are people still updating bayleaf’s GTI survey? Interested to know how up to date the results are.


Well, every now and then there are people filling up my survey, but I rarely received updates from them. (It could be they are still waiting for their UID)
Since we are on the topic of my survey, I just want to mention the survey will close on 31st Dec 2020. Data will remain available after that day but the survey form will no longer be accessible.


----------



## Efk

Hitesh85 said:


> Guys I am offshore Healthcare Data Scientist with 10 years experience, and positive skill assessment from Vetassess. Any Data scientist here who got GTI? I have one conference publication but no nominator. I hold only Bachelor degree.
> 
> Please guide if I have any chance?


 Hello! Can you show you can earn more than 153.6k there? I think ICT can make a nomination for data science, but check other answers. Wish you good luck! We cant find nominator either, but different field((


----------



## Kannu

Bayleaf said:


> Well, every now and then there are people filling up my survey, but I rarely received updates from them. (It could be they are still waiting for their UID)
> Since we are on the topic of my survey, I just want to mention the survey will close on 31st Dec 2020. Data will remain available after that day but the survey form will no longer be accessible.


Can I have access to the survey data


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Efk said:


> Hello! Can you show you can earn more than 153.6k there? I think ICT can make a nomination for data science, but check other answers. Wish you good luck! We cant find nominator either, but different field((


ICT can make nomination for Data Science ??

I mean ICT Nominator can nominate a person who is in Data Science ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efk

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> ICT can make nomination for Data Science ??
> 
> I mean ICT Nominator can nominate a person who is in Data Science ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, i think I wrote wrong, I've heard that ACS makes nomination for ICT specialists. 😁 I think this is inly one organisation which help with it


----------



## hk_BA

Can we submit multiple EOI with different email if one is rejected?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Island_man

CMSK373 said:


> Yep, just the screenshot of a job ad from seek of a more advanced position in my job
> 
> Thanks! I got an email


Thanks mate. Good luck with your visa application. Cheers


----------



## HBow

Bayleaf said:


> Well, every now and then there are people filling up my survey, but I rarely received updates from them. (It could be they are still waiting for their UID)
> Since we are on the topic of my survey, I just want to mention the survey will close on 31st Dec 2020. Data will remain available after that day but the survey form will no longer be accessible.


Thanks for the update, and also for making the survey - great idea and really useful resource!


----------



## HBow

Kannu said:


> Can I have access to the survey data


I can’t remember the link directly, but you can search for it within this thread.


----------



## HBow

hk_BA said:


> Can we submit multiple EOI with different email if one is rejected?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I’d imagine you can submit as many as you like. But I don’t see the point in changing your email address since they’ll all be linked to the same passport.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi guys, looking for some suggestions:

1) Can I have both my supervisor (Professor) and organisation (a medical research institute) as my nominators? In case of organisation, who should fill and sign the form 1000? 

2) I am a recent PhD graduate and currently working as a post-doc (salary far below the FWHIT). Which one of the followings sounds more logical to show my ability to attract a salary higher than FWHIT? Or should I show both?

i) submitting organisation's salary rates and mentioning that I'll reach the threshold in future. TBH, I am more than 10 steps away from those positions 

ii) submitting a job advertisement of "Associate Professor" with salary >FWHIT and mentioning that I could get this job with my educational background, experiences and achievements. Although I am a recent graduate, I still hold a faculty position (Assistant Professor) at a public university of my home country (on leave now).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkknight2099

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi guys, looking for some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Can I have both my supervisor (Professor) and organisation (a medical research institute) as my nominators? In case of organisation, who should fill and sign the form 1000?
> 
> 2) I am a recent PhD graduate and currently working as a post-doc (salary far below the FWHIT). Which one of the followings sounds more logical to show my ability to attract a salary higher than FWHIT? Or should I show both?
> 
> i) submitting organisation's salary rates and mentioning that I'll reach the threshold in future. TBH, I am more than 10 steps away from those positions
> 
> ii) submitting a job advertisement of "Associate Professor" with salary >FWHIT and mentioning that I could get this job with my educational background, experiences and achievements. Although I am a recent graduate, I still hold a faculty position (Assistant Professor) at a public university of my home country (on leave now).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


According to what I know, recent PhD graduates in Australia struggling to become A. Prof right out of the PhD. You need at least two post doc with high number of publication to get a lecturer postion, let alone A. Prof. Your position back home is irrelevant.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## duynguyen

gtisp2020 said:


> looking for some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Can I have both my supervisor (Professor) and organisation (a medical research institute) as my nominators? In case of organisation, who should fill and sign the form 1000?
> 
> 2) I am a recent PhD graduate and currently working as a post-doc (salary far below the FWHIT). Which one of the followings sounds more logical to show my ability to attract a salary higher than FWHIT? Or should I show both?
> 
> i) submitting organisation's salary rates and mentioning that I'll reach the threshold in future. TBH, I am more than 10 steps away from those positions
> 
> ii) submitting a job advertisement of "


Hi mate,

Are you resubmitting the EOI? I have the same concern about the question: Do you have the ability to attract a salary > 153k? Maybe an advertisement from industrial jobs like data scientist?

Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi guys, looking for some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Can I have both my supervisor (Professor) and organisation (a medical research institute) as my nominators? In case of organisation, who should fill and sign the form 1000?


I spoke to a visa lawyer before and he recommended to get the professor as nominator. If you choose to have your organisation as your nominator, you need to be 100% sure the person who sign your Form 1000 has the legal authority, this is something you might have to check with your organisation's legal department. For example not all senior professors can legally represent your medical research institute.

On Form 1000 page 1, it is stated "It should be completed by the nominator or *someone with the legal authority to act on behalf of the nominating organisation.*"


----------



## duynguyen

Anyway, all states are received new allocations for 190, 491. They will open soon, say January, or early February, 2021


----------



## MaYoda

CMSK373 said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my invitation after submitting my EOI at the end of June.
> I'm now collecting police clearance from the countries I've lived in but this may take a while in the current situation.
> Is it possible to start lodging the visa application or better wait until I have collected all the documents? Anyone who lodged application while waiting for other documents and can confirm this wasn't an issue?
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Yayyy congratulations!


----------



## gtisp2020

darkknight2099 said:


> According to what I know, recent PhD graduates in Australia struggling to become A. Prof right out of the PhD. You need at least two post doc with high number of publication to get a lecturer postion, let alone A. Prof. Your position back home is irrelevant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I agree with your comments. Although I recently get a honorary fellow (equivalent to lecturer) position here as well, in reality I may be far away from getting an Associate Prof position here. Do you think option (i) organisation pay chart is logical or should I look for job advertisements of industry positions?



duynguyen said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are you resubmitting the EOI? I have the same concern about the question: Do you have the ability to attract a salary > 153k? Maybe an advertisement from industrial jobs like data scientist?
> 
> Thanks


Nope, but want to submit more documents to update them about more achievements (honorary position, couple of good papers, became a reviewer board member of a Q1 journal, got a small grant from my institute etc).

I am from MedTech field and not a data scientist by a long shot. But it may work for you.



Bayleaf said:


> I spoke to a visa lawyer before and he recommended to get the professor as nominator. If you choose to have your organisation as your nominator, you need to be 100% sure the person who sign your Form 1000 has the legal authority, this is something you might have to check with your organisation's legal department. For example not all senior professors can legally represent your medical research institute.
> 
> On Form 1000 page 1, it is stated "It should be completed by the nominator or *someone with the legal authority to act on behalf of the nominating organisation.*"


Thanks mate. I'll discuss with our HR department then.


----------



## darkknight2099

gtisp2020 said:


> Thanks mate. I agree with your comments. Although I recently get a honorary fellow (equivalent to lecturer) position here as well, in reality I may be far away from getting an Associate Prof position here. Do you think option (i) organisation pay chart is logical or should I look for job advertisements of industry positions?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but want to submit more documents to update them about more achievements (honorary position, couple of good papers, became a reviewer board member of a Q1 journal, got a small grant from my institute etc).
> 
> I am from MedTech field and not a data scientist by a long shot. But it may work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. I'll discuss with our HR department then.


I believe any evidence that shows you are on the track to reach that target income should be good.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Visas approved in days for 'world's most highly skilled migrants', raising concerns of fraud


Young leaders in emerging sectors are being approached out-of-the-blue to provide nominations for a new visa at the heart of the Government's migration revolution.




www.abc.net.au





There are concerns about 'Nomination fraud' or 'paying for nomination'. As the visa becomes more mature, I think the nomination checks are going to get even more stringent.


----------



## keviv.sg

Looks like very quiet today as well for people waiting for final outcome.


----------



## Bayleaf

completenonsensewhat said:


> Visas approved in days for 'world's most highly skilled migrants', raising concerns of fraud
> 
> 
> Young leaders in emerging sectors are being approached out-of-the-blue to provide nominations for a new visa at the heart of the Government's migration revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.net.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are concerns about 'Nomination fraud' or 'paying for nomination'. As the visa becomes more mature, I think the nomination checks are going to get even more stringent.


I'm afraid this might imply longer EOI assessment and/or application processing


----------



## expfr20

Bayleaf said:


> I'm afraid this might imply longer EOI assessment and/or application processing


I bet. There was an agent who told me he can get me a nomination (since I didn't know anyone) for a few thousand. I found it fishy and decided to contact ACS for my nomination. Also, it's funny that this article mentions Joanna Chen. If you watch Joanna's videos on youtube, she claims she has connections in the Home Affairs and she can get you visas faster. She only takes very high-profile, sureshot cases though.


----------



## darkknight2099

Any ideas about what to do for the limited attachment size of 5 MB, for the EOI form. DHA also don't accept links for google drive and one drive. Compression softwares destroy the texts in the documents and render them unreadable. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## milan_028

Hi All,

I am planning to apply GTI under FinTech and was wondering if there is checklist or process flow template that i can follow to file GTI Visa. Also i am looking for some templates for recommendation letter etc from current and past employers/colleagues to show as proof. 

My current salary does meet the 153K Plus requirement and i have recently completed masters in IT with 80% plus from University in USA. 

was wondering if someone can help me with the process or documentation part! 

I checked with one of the local agent in Aussie and they want to charge me 2200 for nomination and 7770 for Visas! so 10K for Agent fees plus 7K for Application fees etc!

Thanks in advance.

Max


----------



## kundikoi

appu2020 said:


> You may check with Ashton Legal firm. They provide help in case you have issue with finding nominator. But their fees is very high at 8k-15k ranges.





Menap12 said:


> EOI+visa was around 8000 . Visa fees will be separate


yep these are in line with Frago as well - excl. the visa fees. While optically a bit discouraging, in my personal experience these can be worth every penny and more (particularly for the borderline and not-straightforward cases) - and are probably worth contextualising vs other subclasses, where they can run into 30-40k all in. 



Melody-GTI said:


> Thanks for sharing. They only invite 300 candidates each month, how to reach 80% of the maximum limitations. Really hope more applicants can get the invitation every month. But I heard the familiar members are also counted in that 15000 allocations. That's sounds really bad.


1. family members are definitely counted and 2. why does it sound "really bad" 🤨 it's the norm across all visas and most countries actually - how else would they be able to manage to the quotas? 
3. per the FOI, they already seem to have the capacity to process up to a 1,000 EOIs (like in Apr/May), albeit at the expense of a much higher rejection rate (30-40%) - vs the beginning of this year with lower processing and higher approvals. so they shouldn't have any problem ramping up the processing capacity again - certainly seems like a conscious decision to slow-walk the invites for now. 



hk_BA said:


> Can we submit multiple EOI with different email if one is rejected?





HBow said:


> I’d imagine you can submit as many as you like. But I don’t see the point in changing your email address since they’ll all be linked to the same passport.


sure - as long as you don't expect different outcomes 😆



Bayleaf said:


> I spoke to a visa lawyer before and he recommended to get the professor as nominator.


if it's an employer mate vs employer org, sure - but a peak industry body nomination (like ACS or FinTech AUS) will certainly carry more weight than either of the two



gtisp2020 said:


> Nope, but want to submit more documents to update them about more achievements (honorary position, couple of good papers, became a reviewer board member of a Q1 journal, got a small grant from my institute etc).


none of these 'updates' sound material to me, but whatever tickles your fancy I guess 🤷‍♂️ it could be just me, but between equally-average applications, I would certainly favour the less-nuisancy one (with nuisance defined as 3 or more updates)


----------



## Bayleaf

darkknight2099 said:


> Any ideas about what to do for the limited attachment size of 5 MB, for the EOI form. DHA also don't accept links for google drive and one drive. Compression softwares destroy the texts in the documents and render them unreadable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


First of all, try to compress the pdf as much as possible, as long as the main content is readable then should be fine.
Secondly, upload what you consider important first to the EOI form. If you already hit the 5 MB maximum and there are still files required uploading, email them to [email protected], do include your passport number you used in the EOI form to make sure they can add it to your case. You won't receive any notification by submitting the EOI form but you will get an automated response by emailing [email protected]


----------



## expfr20

darkknight2099 said:


> Any ideas about what to do for the limited attachment size of 5 MB, for the EOI form. DHA also don't accept links for google drive and one drive. Compression softwares destroy the texts in the documents and render them unreadable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I used adobe acrobat pro and compressed twice. It looked fine


----------



## kundikoi

milan_028 said:


> was wondering if someone can help me with the process or documentation part!


I'm one of the few FinTech folks on here and your requests certainly sound pretty high-maintenance (and dismissive of all the great info already shared on here) - best to splurge on an agent (at least for the nomination part) as you most certainly won't get any of the above here 🤦‍♂️ 

P.S. you certainly *can *look up at least the visa checklist yourself in Form 47sv though


----------



## Bayleaf

milan_028 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply GTI under FinTech and was wondering if there is checklist or process flow template that i can follow to file GTI Visa.


Pretty much just 2 steps:





How to apply


See how to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





If you want to know what documents are needed down the track after receiving UID:


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#HowTo





milan_028 said:


> I checked with one of the local agent in Aussie and they want to charge me 2200 for nomination and 7770 for Visas! so 10K for Agent fees plus 7K for Application fees etc!


I'm not sure about nomination, AUD$7700 agent fee for visa application is a little expensive from what I know. Based on my observation the agent fee for EOI is around $2K and visa application is around $4K. (I could be wrong)


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> nuisance defined as 3 or more updates


Do you mean 3 or more emails to update EOI? 

I've never sent any such e-mail though.


----------



## p.scott930

expfr20 said:


> I bet. There was an agent who told me he can get me a nomination (since I didn't know anyone) for a few thousand. I found it fishy and decided to contact ACS for my nomination. Also, it's funny that this article mentions Joanna Chen. If you watch Joanna's videos on youtube, she claims she has connections in the Home Affairs and she can get you visas faster. She only takes very high-profile, sureshot cases though.


This is why I doubt the transparency of the process. A friend told me that in early April his/her supervisor knows a GTO officer and directly got an express quote from them, even faster than submitting an EOI and get UID to apply. Don't know what to say...


----------



## Melody-GTI

duynguyen said:


> Anyway, all states are received new allocations for 190, 491. They will open soon, say January, or early February, 2021


Not VIC..


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> This is why I doubt the transparency of the process. A friend told me that in early April his/her supervisor knows a GTO officer and directly got an express quote from them, even faster than submitting an EOI and get UID to apply. Don't know what to say...


Not surprise at all, headhunting is pretty much in the job description of GTO. I read that GTO reach out to senior member of industry and academia to discover potential candidates.
If you've filled out the EOI, you probably noticed the very 1st question is "Have you been in contact with a Department of Home Affairs Global Talent Officer?"


----------



## expfr20

Bayleaf said:


> Not surprise at all, headhunting is pretty much in the job description of GTO. I read that GTO reach out to senior member of industry and academia to discover potential candidates.
> If you've filled out the EOI, you probably noticed the very 1st question is "Have you been in contact with a Department of Home Affairs Global Talent Officer?"


My friend told me that once she contacted a GTO, the next day someone from the home affairs anonymously visited her profile on Linkedin.  She has been waiting 1.5 months now.


----------



## dtzhu337

Need suggestions. 

I am a Chinese citizen, living in Singapore, and applied with my spouse.

Timeline for my application
EOI application: June 2; Agtech
UID: Oct 9
124 lodgement: Oct 13
s56: Oct 13 (health and spouse relationship) and Oct 19 (spouse relationship). No more updates after this. 

Have raised up two emails to request for the update, and the responses were 'continue to be processed'. I also have hired an agent to go through my documents and they said no problem. The agent got the same response from the GTI group that my application is still under processing. 

Got any ideas about what I should do to make this thing move? Thank you very much.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Do you mean 3 or more emails to update EOI?
> 
> I've never sent any such e-mail though.


yes indeed - you're sort of in the "clear" if it's your 1st one then (then again, aren't you re-applying after a previous rejection anyways 🤨?) 



p.scott930 said:


> This is why I doubt the transparency of the process. A friend told me that in early April his/her supervisor knows a GTO officer and directly got an express quote from them, even faster than submitting an EOI and get UID to apply. Don't know what to say...


express quote for what exactly?



expfr20 said:


> My friend told me that once she contacted a GTO, the next day someone from the home affairs anonymously visited her profile on Linkedin.  She has been waiting 1.5 months now.


well that doesn't bode very well for your friend as the anonymous visit has clearly not been productive. 

as pointed out on here a gazillion times, reaching out to a GTO *before *submitting an EOI can certainly do wonders to one's application, including an improved ability to follow-up on the status - I'm continually surprised with how this bit of advice keeps getting ignored by like 90% of the newbies 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## kundikoi

dtzhu337 said:


> Got any ideas about what I should do to make this thing move? Thank you very much.


it's pretty clear (to me at least) that something is 'fishy' with your "spouse relationship" S-56s. you have probably married recently (perhaps even shortly before or after securing the UID), are living separately (you in SG and spouse in CN or some variation of the same), there's a significant age difference, the marriage doco is in albanese, or some combination of all of the above 🤷‍♂️❓
regardless of what it is, there's absolutely nothing you can do to mitigate the questionable docs mate - other than waiting out the presumed investigation.


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> yes indeed - you're sort of in the "clear" if it's your 1st one then (then again, aren't you re-applying after a previous rejection anyways 🤨?)


I already re-applied at the end of July because my 485 was granted just few days after initial rejection due to my visa status (bridging visa). I then informed the same GT support staff and she confirmed me that they will assess my second EOI (it was not an automatic reply). I may go through in last FY if my visa status was not an issue.


----------



## dtzhu337

kundikoi said:


> it's pretty clear (to me at least) that something is 'fishy' with your "spouse relationship" S-56s. you have probably married recently (perhaps even shortly before or after securing the UID), are living separately (you in SG and spouse in CN or some variation of the same), there's a significant age difference, the marriage doco is in albanese, or some combination of all of the above 🤷‍♂️❓
> regardless of what it is, there's absolutely nothing you can do to mitigate the questionable docs mate - other than waiting out the presumed investigation.


Thank you and I think the only thing I can do is to wait. None of the hypothesis above applies to me


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> I may go through in last FY if my visa status was not an issue.


Or you may not - the above is likely an overstatement as in all likelihood nobody bothered to go through your docs once the (bridging) visa ineligibility was determined.

In any case, if this is really your 1st and only circumstances update, you’re prolly ok to submit it (although is still immaterial in my view). Then again, you’re likely in the queue for at least 2 more months, so if a more substantial update is in the cards (such as a nomination from an industry body, a job offer or a widely-publicised speakership/award), then I’d still hold off - until mid Jan or so.


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> In any case, if this is really your 1st and only circumstances update, you’re prolly ok to submit it (although is still immaterial in my view). Then again, you’re likely in the queue for at least 2 more months, so if a more substantial update is in the cards (such as a nomination from an industry body, a job offer or a widely-publicised speakership/award), then I’d still hold off - until mid Jan or so.


Thanks for your suggestions @kundikoi . Really appreciate


----------



## p.scott930

kundikoi said:


> yes indeed - you're sort of in the "clear" if it's your 1st one then (then again, aren't you re-applying after a previous rejection anyways 🤨?)
> 
> 
> express quote for what exactly?
> 
> 
> well that doesn't bode very well for your friend as the anonymous visit has clearly not been productive.
> 
> as pointed out on here a gazillion times, reaching out to a GTO *before *submitting an EOI can certainly do wonders to one's application, including an improved ability to follow-up on the status - I'm continually surprised with how this bit of advice keeps getting ignored by like 90% of the newbies 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


his/her supervisor can directly ask for a UID from the GTO. the applicant is a Master's student without publication.


----------



## p.scott930

10days to holiday and already waiting for 6 months. I will just relax and hope for the next year (maybe they will speed up next May and June).


----------



## Gadget Guru

p.scott930 said:


> 10days to holiday and already waiting for 6 months. I will just relax and hope for the next year (maybe they will speed up next May and June).


What's the dates/duration of holidays?


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> his/her supervisor can directly ask for a UID from the GTO. the applicant is a Master's student without publication.


That’s not how the process works - GTOs dont issue the invitations themselves, they are there to headhunt & educate, not process & verify. The applicant is BSing you.


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> What's the dates/duration of holidays?


Officially there are just a few usual holidays like Christmas Eve, Christmas new year etc but in reality everything comes to a standstill from 20 December to 4/5 January 
Cheers


----------



## p.scott930

kundikoi said:


> That’s not how the process works - GTOs dont issue the invitations themselves, they are there to headhunt & educate, not process & verify. The applicant is BSing you.


Well. It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not. Rules are rules, but it is the real world. At the early stage, many GTOs directly contact those who they think are eligible. It's more like oral consent to ensure them a UID. He/she showed me the email and grant information.


----------



## dholloye

p.scott930 said:


> Well. It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not. Rules are rules, but it is the real world. At the early stage, many GTOs directly contact those who they think are eligible. It's more like oral consent to ensure them a UID. He/she showed me the email and grant information.


I am not surprised. The GTI process is highly subjective and can easily be influenced. 
It provides a feeding ground for fraud and malpractices, it also gives too much power to CO / GTO. Unlike the point-based system, though it has its own flaws. 
Some of the criteria of the point-based system can be combined with the GTI to achieve optimum visa applications. 

I would iterate again, I have seen people with very weak profiles and getting the GTIV. This is likely not going to stop soon!
This week, there is allegations of fraud with nominations, we are still at the genesis of this drama. Maybe more to come. 

Another thing, I personally know of a PhD candidate not in the last 6 months of the program that got the GTIV and she actually used a PhD degree she completed from oversea. 
If the GTO have properly verified her history on immi, it would be clear that she declared that she is not applying for a program that she has completed or undertaken at any institution but that was not the case. She fooled the DHA / GTO and got her PR, lol.


----------



## dholloye

NB said:


> Officially there are just a few usual holidays like Christmas Eve, Christmas new year etc but in reality everything comes to a standstill from 20 December to 4/5 January
> Cheers


To let you know, a friend of mine got his UID on a public holiday in the month of April. 
I know people who got UID on weekends as well. I doubt if there are times the GTO do not work. 

At the other hand, I expect them to have some break especially the Christmas/New Year holidays.


----------



## expfr20

dholloye said:


> I am not surprised. The GTI process is highly subjective and can easily be influenced.
> It provides a feeding ground for fraud and malpractices, it also gives too much power to CO / GTO. Unlike the point-based system, though it has its own flaws.
> Some of the criteria of the point-based system can be combined with the GTI to achieve optimum visa applications.
> 
> I would iterate again, I have seen people with very weak profiles and getting the GTIV. This is likely not going to stop soon!
> This week, there is allegations of fraud with nominations, we are still at the genesis of this drama. Maybe more to come.
> 
> Another thing, I personally know of a PhD candidate not in the last 6 months of the program that got the GTIV and she actually used a PhD degree she completed from oversea.
> If the GTO have properly verified her history on immi, it would be clear that she declared that she is not applying for a program that she has completed or undertaken at any institution but that was not the case. She fooled the DHA / GTO and got her PR, lol.


I definitely agree. GTIs can influence the team's decision too.


----------



## expfr20

kundikoi said:


> well that doesn't bode very well for your friend as the anonymous visit has clearly not been productive.
> 
> as pointed out on here a gazillion times, reaching out to a GTO *before *submitting an EOI can certainly do wonders to one's application, including an improved ability to follow-up on the status - I'm continually surprised with how this bit of advice keeps getting ignored by like 90% of the newbies 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


The anonymous view was even before she submitted the EOI, the day after she first made a contact with the GTO. Recently the GTO told her that his team will get back to my friend in a few weeks. Given that she works at an Ivy league school and helps them generate millions, I wouldn't be so conclusive about what has been productive or unproductive.


----------



## Niki__Patel

gtisp2020 said:


> How will you show international recognition of your works/skills?


Due to the nature of my work, I can not share any documents but I have 3-4 reference letters stating my internationally recognized work in the field of learning analytics and discrete manufacturing (Industry 4.0).


----------



## darkknight2099

Niki__Patel said:


> Due to the nature of my work, I can not share any documents but I have 3-4 reference letters stating my internationally recognized work in the field of learning analytics and discrete manufacturing (Industry 4.0).


It would be a bit difficult to prove the international standing based on reference letters only. You need to show other proves from other sources to prove you have international recognition, proves such as media articles, news articles, and so on. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

darkknight2099 said:


> It would be a bit difficult to prove the international standing based on reference letters only. You need to show other proves from other sources to prove you have international recognition, proves such as media articles, news articles, and so on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


DHA will scrutinise each application more thoroughly as a nominator complained that he was offered cash for nomination 
Cheers


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi Guys - Seek suggestions.

For nominator - who will get more value - ACS or a Aussie client working in one of Australian major bank as Head of Technology position inline to the applicant field of occupations ?


----------



## Kanhaiya

Also to give achievement & recog while filling EOI , it is 750 words or character ? If it is character then should we give only 250 to 300 words ?


----------



## NB

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Guys - Seek suggestions.
> 
> For nominator - who will get more value - ACS or a Aussie client working in one of Australian major bank as Head of Technology position inline to the applicant field of occupations ?


I would say ACS



Kanhaiya said:


> Also to give achievement & recog while filling EOI , it is 750 words or character ? If it is character then should we give only 250 to 300 words ?


It’s 750 words
Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099

Kanhaiya said:


> Also to give achievement & recog while filling EOI , it is 750 words or character ? If it is character then should we give only 250 to 300 words ?


Ignore the limit you can write more 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

Five months and 1 week of waiting. Fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## expfr20

Kanhaiya said:


> Also to give achievement & recog while filling EOI , it is 750 words or character ? If it is character then should we give only 250 to 300 words ?


750 characters. However, you can always use a longer letter in your application package.


----------



## darkknight2099

expfr20 said:


> 750 characters. However, you can always use a longer letter in your application package.
> 
> View attachment 98755


The form allows you to write more than 750 characters, you can copy paste your eoi letter instead of attaching it. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## small munene

Why do people have to clain proof of recognition from recommedation letters? I mean of youbare internationally recognized, why only recommendation letters shows that?


----------



## NB

small munene said:


> Why do people have to clain proof of recognition from recommedation letters? I mean of youbare internationally recognized, why only recommendation letters shows that?


Most applicants would not have sufficient international recognition available in the public domain
They have to depend on recommendations letters
If you have verifiable international recognition which is in the public domain, you can give those links in your application
Cheers


----------



## Adv9871

darkknight2099 said:


> The form allows you to write more than 750 characters, you can copy paste your eoi letter instead of attaching it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


If I understand correct, this also means that instead of writing in the provided text box, one can draft an EOI letter as kind of Cover letter and attach the same as one of the document. Right?


----------



## darkknight2099

advNB said:


> If I understand correct, this also means that instead of writing in the provided text box, one can draft an EOI letter as kind of Cover letter and attach the same as one of the document. Right?


Yes you can do that as well. Pesonally I just copied and pasted the text in the form, and I know people did the same.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

The 750 characters is a guide only not a limitation. If you have more achievements you can go over the 750, most applicants do that anyway.


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Adv9871

Contacting GTO in advance helps.


----------



## Asjad

saahar said:


> Hi folks,
> I am pursuing my PhD at the University of South Australia and will be completing my PhD in the next four months. I recently applied for Global Talent Visa under the AgTech sector and would like to know how long does it take?
> Publications: 8 (peer-reviewed journals)
> I do include all my research experience and other skill sets.
> Kindly let me know if any PhD student having a similar profile.
> 
> Cheers,
> Saahar


Did you get a letter from the university mentioning your thesis submission date?


----------



## Kanhaiya

Also, Going with any agent would be beneficial or self one ? Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Kanhaiya

NB said:


> I would say ACS
> 
> 
> It’s 750 words
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## hasan09007

Hi, does anyone know the email address to apply for the IED waiver/extension for subclass 124?


----------



## gtisp2020

Kanhaiya said:


> Also, Going with any agent would be beneficial or self one ? Appreciate your suggestions.


Going with an agent would be beneficial, especially if you think your case is borderline or not straightforward.


----------



## Kanhaiya

gtisp2020 said:


> Going with an agent would be beneficial, especially if you think your case is borderline or not straightforward.


Thanks. Any preferred agent ?


----------



## gtisp2020

Kanhaiya said:


> Thanks. Any preferred agent ?


PM'd you


----------



## kundikoi

p.scott930 said:


> Well. It doesn't matter whether you believe it or not. Rules are rules, but it is the real world. At the early stage, many GTOs directly contact those who they think are eligible. It's more like oral consent to ensure them a UID. He/she showed me the email and grant information.


that's cute - and completely different from the original 'story' you were peddling around someone's supervisor allegedly getting an UID for the student directly from a GTO. 
GTOs proactively contacting the high-profile talents, besides being a vastly different 'story', is literally in their job description 🤦‍♂️‍ 😆 



expfr20 said:


> Given that she works at an Ivy league school and helps them generate millions, I wouldn't be so conclusive about what has been productive or unproductive.


if the UID has still not been issued after so much time has passed, the unproductiveness of a LinkedIn view has been established pretty conclusively. 


advNB said:


> If I understand correct, this also means that instead of writing in the provided text box, one can draft an EOI letter as kind of Cover letter and attach the same as one of the document. Right?


not right


----------



## hcfrff

expfr20 said:


> I bet. There was an agent who told me he can get me a nomination (since I didn't know anyone) for a few thousand. I found it fishy and decided to contact ACS for my nomination. Also, it's funny that this article mentions Joanna Chen. If you watch Joanna's videos on youtube, she claims she has connections in the Home Affairs and she can get you visas faster. She only takes very high-profile, sureshot cases though.


I contacted with Joanna Chen before. I am not high salary stream. After two questions, she replied "I do not answer general inquires. I only assist candidates who genuinely need my service".


----------



## shankvijay

hcfrff said:


> I contacted with Joanna Chen before. I am not high salary stream. After two questions, she replied "I do not answer general inquires. I only assist candidates who genuinely need my service".


see I’m not saying to choose from such Agents, but please be careful and choose a well reputed form like Fragomen or so. Don’t look for individuals or self-owned businesses. My US visa in 2018 for L1b to L1A was handled by an individual and it failed. Company moved to fragomen glibally and they’re professional, answer all my questions and guide me well. Please don your background verification and not even for a second I blv that someone has connections in immigration or home affairs can get you a visa scheme - Pls stay away and do your b/g check.


----------



## kundikoi

hcfrff said:


> I contacted with Joanna Chen before. I am not high salary stream. After two questions, she replied "I do not answer general inquires. I only assist candidates who genuinely need my service".


Is this purported experience meant to throw shade at the agent? If the questions were of the rookie variety we see on this thread month in/month out, I don’t see what’s so unreasonable about her response.
It’s like asking a tax accountant questions about the possible deductions one could make - that is literally the bread & butter of their existence 👀🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## shankvijay

kundikoi said:


> Is this purported experience meant to throw shade at the agent? If the questions were of the rookie variety we see on this thread month in/month out, I don’t see what’s so unreasonable about her response.
> It’s like asking a tax accountant questions about the possible deductions one could make - that is literally the bread & butter of their existence 👀🤦🏻‍♂️


Agreed. But its a valid ask for Basic Questions right - To be honest, before making a payment or even starting the Doc work, I connected with Fragomen for a 15 mins call on the clarity, eligibility, cost, timeline and they were professional enough to address my questions and then only proceeded. See, if someone is selling a commodity, Service, it makes sense for them to make the client comfortable right - Thats exactly what an Agent should do - Ease the other persons concern - They are going to spend close to 10000$ of hard earned money and Its like any Business. Go and walk in to an Apple Store or Get started with a Business service, Pre-sale is important, and only after the right confidence, can a client be gained. - Just my opinion. In no way, I am defending or against the agent


----------



## Hasan770

Going though the threat and barely seeing anyone mentioning they got the UID, what happening?


----------



## kundikoi

shankvijay said:


> Agreed. But its a valid ask for Basic Questions right - To be honest, before making a payment or even starting the Doc work, I connected with Fragomen for a 15 mins call on the clarity, eligibility, cost, timeline and they were professional enough to address my questions and then only proceeded. See, if someone is selling a commodity, Service, it makes sense for them to make the client comfortable right - Thats exactly what an Agent should do - Ease the other persons concern - They are going to spend close to 10000$ of hard earned money and Its like any Business. Go and walk in to an Apple Store or Get started with a Business service, Pre-sale is important, and only after the right confidence, can a client be gained. - Just my opinion. In no way, I am defending or against the agent


yea I generally agree with your points - which goes to the heart of resourcing available to the big guns vs one-mate/matesse shops. The former have the luxury of a few down-the-ranks associates to answer the basic qn's, while the latter don't - which is evident in the fees charged also (~$10k vs $5k).
so if one wants all headache essentially outsourced to the vendor, said one should be prepared to pay up accordingly. likewise, if one wants to save a few bucks, they should also be prepared to do most of the legwork by themselves (including reading this whole thread from beginning to end - which provides a solidly advanced understanding of any issues or qn's that may arise).

oh, and there definitely are plenty of folks trying to 'game the (agent) system' and using them as a free sounding board without any commitment - which mainly hurts the smaller ones. don't be like that as what goes around most definitely comes around  there's not a single 'rookie' question that hasn't been answered on this thread already, so the ones that haven't been aren't 'rookie' and deserve appropriate compensation to the agents.


----------



## Zmajche88

@Hope333 wish us luck 
Tomorrow is a new week, everyone trying to finish a lot of things before Christmas. So I guess our CO will be working hard on opening our files 
119 days for us tomorrow


----------



## shankvijay

kundikoi said:


> yea I generally agree with your points - which goes to the heart of resourcing available to the big guns vs one-mate/matesse shops. The former have the luxury of a few down-the-ranks associates to answer the basic qn's, while the latter don't - which is evident in the fees charged also (~$10k vs $5k).
> so if one wants all headache essentially outsourced to the vendor, said one should be prepared to pay up accordingly. likewise, if one wants to save a few bucks, they should also be prepared to do most of the legwork by themselves (including reading this whole thread from beginning to end - which provides a solidly advanced understanding of any issues or qn's that may arise).
> 
> oh, and there definitely are plenty of folks trying to 'game the (agent) system' and using them as a free sounding board without any commitment - which mainly hurts the smaller ones. don't be like that as what goes around most definitely comes around  there's not a single 'rookie' question that hasn't been answered on this thread already, so the ones that haven't been aren't 'rookie' and deserve appropriate compensation to the agents.


True. Makes sense. Definitely we need an Agent review system too, I did check a few reviews and I felt the data is a bit flawed with only Positive 5* Reviews - All across. Which kind of is hard to believe. And the 1 point that scared me was the point the Agent has made - They know folks in Immigration/Home Affairs and can get a visa - This is a total BS for me  To be honest - No Agent or even Migration Firm can use their influence and get a visa - If that was the case, then there would be an easy influx for this Agent and they would not be running a 1 Person mom & pop shop


----------



## Toby88

taylor han said:


> Congrats Toby,
> May I ask that you apply for EOI without nomination? and you got the invitation?


i applied with the details of someone I know. But i wasn't so sure at that time if the person will complete the required form


----------



## FDM

Tomorrow is day 159 since I I submitted my EOI.


----------



## Island_man

Hi mates, Anyone has recently got your invitation for Agtech sector? If any, how long have you been waiting for? Cheers


----------



## bahlv

I was contacted by the GTO asking if i want to proceed with the GTI Visa .. I told her can't spent AUD6k again and go through the entire process while awaiting 190 grant.. thoroughly frustrated  

190 grant not coming, onshore jobs getting filled up, dont want to apply for GTI just to get a grant few months early


----------



## NB

bahlv said:


> I was contacted by the GTO asking if i want to proceed with the GTI Visa .. I told her can't spent AUD6k again and go through the entire process while awaiting 190 grant.. thoroughly frustrated
> 
> 190 grant not coming, onshore jobs getting filled up, dont want to apply for GTI just to get a grant few months early


Really surprised
Do the maths
The amount of money you lose by not coming early will be much more then 6k aud
I am not calculating the cost of tension of not getting grant
I would have accepted without a seconds delay
Cheers a


----------



## smmammen

gtisp2020 said:


> PM'd you


hi could ypu


shankvijay said:


> True. Makes sense. Definitely we need an Agent review system too, I did check a few reviews and I felt the data is a bit flawed with only Positive 5* Reviews - All across. Which kind of is hard to believe. And the 1 point that scared me was the point the Agent has made - They know folks in Immigration/Home Affairs and can get a visa - This is a total BS for me  To be honest - No Agent or even Migration Firm can use their influence and get a visa - If that was the case, then there would be an easy influx for this Agent and they would not be running a 1 Person mom & pop shop


yes this is really needed. very difficult to believe hat almost every agent you look up has 5 star rating on google.

It would be helpful if members here could rate on basis of personal experience ( 1 to 10) the few agents that I have seen mentioned here like

Fragomen
Southern Stone
Sirus Migration
Hannan Tew
Aston Legal
Joanna Chen (Ugrant migration)
if there are others that you know of please do mention along with how your experience with them was. thank you


----------



## bahlv

NB said:


> Really surprised
> Do the maths
> The amount of money you lose by not coming early will be much more then 6k aud
> I am not calculating the cost of tension of not getting grant
> I would have accepted without a seconds delay
> Cheers a


I didnt understand (sarcasm?)
Why will I lose anything by not coming early? I had a job offer but thats gone now as I didn't have a grant so they hired locally. And in my case I am losing financially by moving to Aus and major reason is quality of life. My savings are higher in Delhi but what I want is a better environments for the family in the longer run.

So additional 6k will be pure loss, no gain.


----------



## appu2020

bahlv said:


> I was contacted by the GTO asking if i want to proceed with the GTI Visa .. I told her can't spent AUD6k again and go through the entire process while awaiting 190 grant.. thoroughly frustrated
> 
> 190 grant not coming, onshore jobs getting filled up, dont want to apply for GTI just to get a grant few months early


Did you submit the GTI EOI and already have the UID?


----------



## bahlv

appu2020 said:


> Did you submit the GTI EOI and already have the UID?


No. I pinged the GTO on LinkedIn checking if my 190 can be converted to GTI. The answer was no and after a few weeks I got a follow up message asking if I am applying and need any help.


----------



## NB

bahlv said:


> I didnt understand (sarcasm?)
> Why will I lose anything by not coming early? I had a job offer but thats gone now as I didn't have a grant so they hired locally. And in my case I am losing financially by moving to Aus and major reason is quality of life. My savings are higher in Delhi but what I want is a better environments for the family in the longer run.
> 
> So additional 6k will be pure loss, no gain.


It was not sarcasm
Most applicants especially from india get a very high salary in Australia as compared to india
Probably 3-4 times if not more and are able to save substantially
If you don’t lose money by delaying the move, then wait for the 190 to be granted
In my organisation, several Indian employees are getting upwards of 150k as compared to 20k they were getting in india 

Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

bahlv said:


> So additional 6k will be pure loss, no gain.


I think it's the existing 6k that are potentially a write-off sunk cost with no gain. Under GTI, the much-faster processing (within a few months) will unlock faster childcare & healthcare benefits - which cover the visa costs and then some within a year tops.



smmammen said:


> It would be helpful if members here could rate on basis of personal experience ( 1 to 10) the few agents that I have seen mentioned here


i don't see how a pretty subjective ranking from a minimal sample size (vast majority of the threaders are going at it alone) would be any more value-adding than the actual experiences already shared on here


----------



## Narumatu

FDM said:


> Tomorrow is day 159 since I I submitted my EOI.


It’s been 158 days for me. Wish I heard of the program earlier.


----------



## Hopeful*16

kiranrmahale said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my Ph.D. thesis to University. I have submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2020. My area of expertise is Renewable energy. I have 3 Published (impact factor not less than 5) (5 manuscripts under review to submit) in Q1 Journals 2 International Conference proceedings ( 2 Nominators Both are ARC Feature fellow) and currently working as a visiting Post Doctoral research fellow at One of the Prestigious Universities in Queensland Australia. I am still waiting for my invitation wonder if anyone has any idea what's going on? my student visa is due to expire in March 2021 ( i have used my TR after master so I can't apply for it again) what are my other options.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your suggestions


Hi Kiran, I am in a similar situation. Did you have to apply for an extension of 6 months for thesis marking?


----------



## keviv.sg

Any news for the people waiting for their visa application outcome after medical?


----------



## Nat_Live

keviv.sg said:


> Any news for the people waiting for their visa application outcome after medical?


Same as you, still waiting for the final news.


----------



## UniversalTalent-2020

Nat_Live said:


> Same as you, still waiting for the final news.


Same here. 

Applied on 15th of Nov, medical cleared on 1st of Dec. Waiting (not so) patiently.


----------



## Kannu

Waiting period is very frustrating...anyone with salary above threshold still waiting


----------



## Bruce kk

Kannu said:


> Waiting period is very frustrating...anyone with salary above threshold still waiting


Waiting for 15 working days already , No any news , Just hope can get any news before Xmas for My UID


----------



## riskyHao

keviv.sg said:


> Any news for the people waiting for their visa application outcome after medical?


same here, s56 and medical cleared on 1 Dec.


----------



## avk_avk

keviv.sg said:


> Any news for the people waiting for their visa application outcome after medical?


Me too Waiting


----------



## appu2020

bahlv said:


> No. I pinged the GTO on LinkedIn checking if my 190 can be converted to GTI. The answer was no and after a few weeks I got a follow up message asking if I am applying and need any help.


That’s a kind of strange to me as I believe GTOs do not handle 190 cases and I haven’t heard before that GTO has contacted someone who haven’t submitted any EOI for GTI program. How could GTO offer help to anyone without knowing whether the candidate belongs to any of the seven target tech sectors and whether the candidate is internationally recognized?


----------



## MrNe

appu2020 said:


> That’s a kind of strange to me as I believe GTOs do not handle 190 cases and I haven’t heard before that GTO has contacted someone who haven’t submitted any EOI for GTI program. How could GTO offer help to anyone without knowing whether the candidate belongs to any of the seven target tech sectors and whether the candidate is internationally recognized?


You are partially correct that GTOs barely handle cases by themselves. However, they do actively contact potential *genuine distinguished talents* and invite them to lodge the EOI and the subsequent VISA application, as this is one of their most important jobs. I personally know two senior researchers overseas in Energy sector got contacted by the GTO and got VISA granted in recent 2 months (it took less than 3 weeks from contacting to 858 grant). So I think they are still working hard to attract talented people here. However, for most applicants (including me) who are just *general talents, *they need to lodge the EOI by themselves and wait for screening


----------



## bahlv

appu2020 said:


> That’s a kind of strange to me as I believe GTOs do not handle 190 cases and I haven’t heard before that GTO has contacted someone who haven’t submitted any EOI for GTI program. How could GTO offer help to anyone without knowing whether the candidate belongs to any of the seven target tech sectors and whether the candidate is internationally recognized?


I contacted the GTO myself first asking if there is a way to convert 190 to GTI. The reply was no it cannot be done and also that she is not an expert for that query. But she encouraged me to apply for GTI, however I said I will give it a thought. Then few weeks later she pinged again checking if I am proceeding with my application. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## appu2020

bahlv said:


> I contacted the GTO myself first asking if there is a way to convert 190 to GTI. The reply was no it cannot be done and also that she is not an expert for that query. But she encouraged me to apply for GTI, however I said I will give it a thought. Then few weeks later she pinged again checking if I am proceeding with my application. Hope that clarifies.


Yup. Got it now. Thanks for clarifying .


----------



## appu2020

MrNe said:


> You are partially correct that GTOs barely handle cases by themselves. However, they do actively contact potential *genuine distinguished talents* and invite them to lodge the EOI and the subsequent VISA application, as this is one of their most important jobs. I personally know two senior researchers overseas in Energy sector got contacted by the GTO and got VISA granted in recent 2 months (it took less than 3 weeks from contacting to 858 grant). So I think they are still working hard to attract talented people here. However, for most applicants (including me) who are just *general talents, *they need to lodge the EOI by themselves and wait for screening


Yup. That makes perfect sense. Thanks for clarifying, Mate.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Visas approved in days for 'world's most highly skilled migrants', raising concerns of fraud


Young leaders in emerging sectors are being approached out-of-the-blue to provide nominations for a new visa at the heart of the Government's migration revolution.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

No Cookies | Daily Telegraph


No Cookies




www.dailytelegraph.com.au


----------



## kundikoi

haruimam said:


> No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
> 
> 
> No Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailytelegraph.com.au


was there any point in posting this regurgitation of the same senile nonsense from the same ex-immi dude (clearly striving for attention) posted half a year ago (reattached below) 🤦‍♂️❓ it also remains factually incorrect in many places (like the absence of an age req't) and tries to be sensationalistic by cherrypicking random FOI facts (like the relatively fast visa grants while ignoring the waiting period of the EOI scrutiny or the lack of a clear 'occupation' by the grantees 😆)

that said, I suppose there's more and more articles of the same variety to be coming, as the MARA & skills assessment lobbies are clearly starting to feel the impact of both COVID _and_ the visa rebalance to this subclass from other, more lucrative ones...



completenonsensewhat said:


> I recently came across this post
> 
> ABUL RIZVI. Global Talent Independent Visa: Permanent residence in a week or two - Pearls and Irritations
> 
> It talks about the problems with the Global Talent program. In my mind, although the author is prominent in Australia's immigration policies, he seemed to have missed some important points. I've written about why I think the GTI is an important program for Australia going into the future.
> 
> Why The Innovative Global Talent Independent Program Is Here To Stay? – Global Talent Visa
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, since its the collective knowledge of all the posts here that I've tried to put as arguments.





kundikoi said:


> good rebuttal, but the dude's musings were quite senile to begin with - particularly around the skills assessment and English requirements :juggle: you're absolutely correct in saying that a candidate who commands at or above the FWHIT should have no issues passing these - but because the current system is quite overloaded, these can take forever. ironically, my own skills assessment (ultimately successful) took longer than actually applying for - and receiving - GTIP


----------



## NinjaWarrior

Kannu said:


> Waiting period is very frustrating...anyone with salary above threshold still waiting


Yes. 
I have applied on 22nd Sep. Salary above the threshold. 
Submitted through an agent.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Hello All,

I have applied for ACS Nomination last week under Quantum Information/Advanced Digital/Data Science/ICT.

Any idea about how much time it takes to get response from ACS ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspirant_T

Received rejection mail today. good luck to all you guys waiting. Hope you get UID soon


----------



## HBow

aspirant_T said:


> Received rejection mail today. good luck to all you guys waiting. Hope you get UID soon


Oh no, so sorry to hear that!
Did they say why?


----------



## dholloye

aspirant_T said:


> Received rejection mail today. good luck to all you guys waiting. Hope you get UID soon


Hi 
Sorry to hear about your rejection! 
Can you please share your profile details and reasons for rejection? 
Thanks


----------



## aspirant_T

dholloye said:


> Hi
> Can you please share your profile details and reasons for rejection?
> Thanks


They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.

my profile:
-Cyber security Specialist 
-Academic stream- over 85% Masters and bachelors
-Received multiple international awards and scholarships 
- nominator recognised internationally in Cyber
-Income not above threshold which probably could be one of the reasons for my rejection.


----------



## aspirant_T

HBow said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that!
> Did they say why?


They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.


----------



## HBow

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.
> 
> my profile:
> -Cyber security Specialist
> -Academic stream- over 85% Masters and bachelors
> -Received multiple international awards and scholarships
> - nominator recognised internationally in Cyber
> -Income not above threshold which probably could be one of the reasons for my rejection.


How long had you been waiting for your EOI response?


----------



## HBow

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.


That’s really crap. You’d want to know which part after all that so that you can develop your profile.


----------



## aspirant_T

HBow said:


> How long had you been waiting for your EOI response?


Over 4 months.


----------



## HBow

aspirant_T said:


> Over 4 months.


Sorry man. Do you think you’ll revamp your application and try again?


----------



## rabit

Hi all,
I received a request for further information today (I'm a postdoc with several publications).
They asked for "*Details and evidence of undertaking these research, your role and grants funded, if applicable. * several grants that funded my Ph.D. listed below*".*
Does anyone know what should be provided as evidence for the above?


----------



## GTI2020

Need a help!! Did any one has recently submitted 858, it would be of great help if you provide your suggestion.
I do not find any section to attach a documents such as birth certificate, citizenship of me and non-migrating members.
In case of my friend who applied 858 in June, there used to be a separate section called National identity documents (other than passport) to attach all these documents.,
Please suggest.


----------



## dholloye

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.
> 
> my profile:
> -Cyber security Specialist
> -Academic stream- over 85% Masters and bachelors
> -Received multiple international awards and scholarships
> - nominator recognised internationally in Cyber
> -Income not above threshold which probably could be one of the reasons for my rejection.


Thanks for your swift response. 
If I may ask, how long have you completed your MSc?
Do you have any publication(s)?


----------



## dholloye

rabit said:


> Hi all,
> I received a request for further information today (I'm a postdoc with several publications).
> They asked for "*Details and evidence of undertaking these research, your role and grants funded, if applicable. * several grants that funded my Ph.D. listed below*".*
> Does anyone know what should be provided as evidence for the above?


Hi, 
Thanks for your update.
Please when did you submitted your EOI?


----------



## darkknight2099

rabit said:


> Hi all,
> I received a request for further information today (I'm a postdoc with several publications).
> They asked for "*Details and evidence of undertaking these research, your role and grants funded, if applicable. * several grants that funded my Ph.D. listed below*".*
> Does anyone know what should be provided as evidence for the above?


Are they asking for the grants that funded the project or the grants that funded your PhD study? It is not clear. Can you elaborate?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nana689

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.
> 
> my profile:
> -Cyber security Specialist
> -Academic stream- over 85% Masters and bachelors
> -Received multiple international awards and scholarships
> - nominator recognised internationally in Cyber
> -Income not above threshold which probably could be one of the reasons for my rejection.


Sorry for hearing that. But you need to be sure that you have "research" in your master degree. if you only completed the coursework, not research (only courses with grades, not the literatures/ hypothesis tested by statistics), you cannot go with the academic stream, but just a worker or professional.


----------



## rabit

darkknight2099 said:


> Are they asking for the grants that funded the project or the grants that funded your PhD study? It is not clear. Can you elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


The grants that funded the project were used to partially fund my Ph.D stipend. The only evidence I can think of are papers acknowledging funding.


----------



## darkknight2099

rabit said:


> The grants that funded the project were used to partially fund my Ph.D stipend. The only evidence I can think of are papers acknowledging funcing.


You can also add the details of the funding project from the grant email of these funds, and attach the pdf print of the email or the link to these project on the funding agency website if available. The papers that you authored/co-authored can serve as evidence of your involvement in these projects. Further evidence you can get in the form of a letter from the corresponding author of the paper or your supervisor confirming you were involved in these projects. If he/she can provide your role in these projects it would be great.


----------



## rabit

darkknight2099 said:


> You can also add the details of the funding project from the grant email of these funds, and attach the pdf print of the email or the link to these project on the funding agency website if available. The papers that you authored/co-authored can serve as evidence of your involvement in these projects. Further evidence you can get in the form of a letter from the corresponding author of the paper or your supervisor confirming you were involved in these projects. If he/she can provide your role in these projects it would be great.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

aspirant_T said:


> Received rejection mail today. good luck to all you guys waiting. Hope you get UID soon


Hi
Sorry to hear about this rejection!
Can you please share when did you applied the Expression of Interest?
Best Regards,


----------



## gtisp2020

rabit said:


> Hi all,
> I received a request for further information today (I'm a postdoc with several publications).
> They asked for "*Details and evidence of undertaking these research, your role and grants funded, if applicable. * several grants that funded my Ph.D. listed below*".*
> Does anyone know what should be provided as evidence for the above?


Is this your 2nd RFI? Did you claim any funding in your original EOI?


----------



## rabit

gtisp2020 said:


> Is this your 2nd RFI? Did you claim any funding in your original EOI?


Yes, it's the second RFI. I claimed about funding in the first RFI.


----------



## darkknight2099

rabit said:


> Yes, it's the second RFI. I claimed about funding in the first RFI.


You getting close mate, craft your response carefully and finger crossed you'll get it this time.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI2020

Did any one from offshore applied 858 recently? Do department ask to perform biometric ? I only received for medical request.
Please suggest.


----------



## appu2020

Anyone applied for Indian PCC from Singapore Embassy? It would be great if someone can tell me how long it takes to get Indian PCC from Singapore.


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Hello Guys, 
It seems no 858 VISA has been granted in December on this group. What's happening? May be the case officers are already on holiday


----------



## keviv.sg

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Hello Guys,
> It seems no 858 VISA has been granted in December on this group. What's happening? May be the case officers are already on holiday


It seems so


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.


So sorry about this bro. Never stop fighting


----------



## Toby88

keviv.sg said:


> It seems so


Yea....It could be that there are more VISA applications on ground


----------



## tahahmady

Mates, it is need firstly to do skills assessment for submitting EOI of Visa 190,?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

It's time to open a new thread. This thread is over 1 year old becoming huge. 189 invitations have monthly threads.


----------



## HBow

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> It's time to open a new thread. This thread is over 1 year old becoming huge. 189 invitations have monthly threads.


If that’s the case then this thread, or at least a condensed version, should be pinned as it contains heaps of useful information about the process which will otherwise be lost/forever just repeated.


----------



## Menap12

GTI2020 said:


> Did any one from offshore applied 858 recently? Do department ask to perform biometric ? I only received for medical request.
> Please suggest.


No only any documents if they require ,and medical assessment.


----------



## Menap12

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Hello Guys,
> It seems no 858 VISA has been granted in December on this group. What's happening? May be the case officers are already on holiday


I had received mine on 8th Dec


----------



## CMSK373

Anyone who lodged the 858 visa application and can advise where I can find the "Invitation Code"? 
I have received the unique identifier, but an invitation code is requested in addition and I don't seem to find it in my invitation email :/


----------



## wajiwala

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> It's time to open a new thread. This thread is over 1 year old becoming huge. 189 invitations have monthly threads.


No need, it is a convenient thread, where we can find everything under one heading


----------



## keviv.sg

Menap12 said:


> I had received mine on 8th Dec


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Menap12

keviv.sg said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?


Onshore


----------



## UniversalTalent-2020

Mine was granted today, exactly one month after filing 858.


----------



## keviv.sg

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> Mine was granted today, exactly one month after filing 858.


Congratulations. Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## UniversalTalent-2020

keviv.sg said:


> Congratulations. Are you offshore or onshore?


Onshore.


----------



## stream1092

appu2020 said:


> Anyone applied for Indian PCC from Singapore Embassy? It would be great if someone can tell me how long it takes to get Indian PCC from Singapore.


It normally takes 5 working days. You can just go to the BLS India Services Ltd center and get a token and apply. You will need to submit your passport for the time period.


----------



## keviv.sg

any offshore applicant received their grant this month?


----------



## Ksablok

Anyone who lodged the 858 visa application and can advise where I can find the "Invitation Code"?
I have received the unique identifier, but an invitation code is requested in addition and I don't seem to find it in my invitation email.


----------



## rokaya

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> Mine was granted today, exactly one month after filing 858.


Congratulations! can you please share your profile details?


----------



## Hope333

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> Mine was granted today, exactly one month after filing 858.


Congratulations! More and more grants here. A cheerful Xmas and New year! I believe more and more good news will come shortly this month and next year. Best wishes to all.


----------



## UniversalTalent-2020

rokaya said:


> Congratulations! can you please share your profile details?


PhD in 2014 from outside, 
working in academia since 2015 in AI/ML, 
30+ publications, 
2000+ citations, 
2 best paper awards, 
invited talks at international conferences


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> PhD in 2014 from outside,
> working in academia since 2015 in AI/ML,
> 30+ publications,
> 2000+ citations,
> 2 best paper awards,
> invited talks at international conferences


Congratulations.

Please share your timeline


----------



## UniversalTalent-2020

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Please share your timeline


EOI 01-JUN, UID 15-AUG, Filed 16-NOV, Grant 16-DEC


----------



## Ksablok

CMSK373 said:


> Anyone who lodged the 858 visa application and can advise where I can find the "Invitation Code"?
> I have received the unique identifier, but an invitation code is requested in addition and I don't seem to find it in my invitation email :/


Please send email to [email protected] asking for your invitation code.
I received email from them in 10 minutes with code.


----------



## tahahmady

Mates, I need your help. it is need firstly to do skills assessment for submitting EOI of Visa 190,?


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> EOI 01-JUN, UID 15-AUG, Filed 16-NOV, Grant 16-DEC


Congrats again. I believe we will hear more news of VISA grants before the week runs out both for offshore and onshore


----------



## gtisp2020

tahahmady said:


> Mates, I need your help. it is need firstly to do skills assessment for submitting EOI of Visa 190,?


Yes, skill assessment is mandatory for 189/190 EOI. 

I think this thread is not appropriate for GSM related questions.


----------



## avk_avk

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> EOI 01-JUN, UID 15-AUG, Filed 16-NOV, Grant 16-DEC


When did u finish medicals and when was health clearance provided


----------



## appu2020

stream1092 said:


> It normally takes 5 working days. You can just go to the BLS India Services Ltd center and get a token and apply. You will need to submit your passport for the time period.


Thanks for your reply. I applied one week back and just today my status is changed to “Police verification is initiated “. I think it’s going to take some time to get it done.


----------



## Kannu

Hello all..while waiting for UID I received invite to submit application for state nomination for 190/491.. just wanted to update


----------



## Anna199

Kannu said:


> Hello all..while waiting for UID I received invite to submit application for state nomination for 190/491.. just wanted to update


From which state?
What occupation at how many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannu

Anna199 said:


> From which state?
> What occupation at how many points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


South Australia..ICT Project Manager, 95 points


----------



## Anna199

Kannu said:


> South Australia..ICT Project Manager, 95 points


Congrats Kannu. Finally you can relax now!!
Wishing you a very healthy and wealthy life ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannu

Anna199 said:


> Congrats Kannu. Finally you can relax now!!
> Wishing you a very healthy and wealthy life ahead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...it was a long wait..I had lodged EOI in July...


----------



## Kanhaiya

HI Guys, I am going to apply for GTI - which sector will have more chances if i am eligible for both - Fintech or ICT ?

Also getting multiple recommendations from different companies would help ?


----------



## Kanhaiya

I am looking for a recommendation letter sample from IT background, appreciate if anyone can help ?


----------



## Bayleaf

Kanhaiya said:


> HI Guys, I am going to apply for GTI - which sector will have more chances if i am eligible for both - Fintech or ICT ?


Take this with a grain of salt:
I attended a webinar hosted by a visa lawyer a while ago, he says the Australia government's current focus are on three sectors: advanced manufacturing, financial services (including FinTech) and health (MedTech). So perhaps go with FinTech?

Further reading:




__





Permanent Migration Program to support Australian jobs growth







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au








__





New taskforce to create jobs by attracting businesses and talent to Australia







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## kundikoi

Kanhaiya said:


> I have total of 10 year experience as Core Banking Specialist (Support, Development, Design, Architect etc) working for one of biggest Australian Bank( through another company payroll). Have been a key player for many major program initiated / implemented by Bank/RBA. My technology mainly reside with all possible language covering Mainframe in Application and Infrastructure both. Won many technology awards and some journals / contextual were published inside company portal. Any Idea if i can have chance if i apply-
> If yes then - Would be worth and add value if i get Nominator from the same bank i working who holds a executive or near by role ?
> For Salary proof - What proof should i get as my currently salary is less than asked. Do i need a offer in Hand or any manager role resource confirmation should be enough.
> Your valuable comment will be much appreciated.
> 
> Do you think, I can apply under Fin Tech or ICT ?





kundikoi said:


> I don't see a whiff of FinTech in the profile as presented 🤷‍♂️





Kanhaiya said:


> HI Guys, I am going to apply for GTI - which sector will have more chances if i am eligible for both - Fintech or ICT ?
> 
> Also getting multiple recommendations from different companies would help ?


I still don’t see any eligibility for Fintech anywhere up there 🤨🤷🏻‍♂️ - and I should know


----------



## DaSigma

Hi everyone.

I’ve just joined to forum to keep myself updated about GTI program.
I registered my EOI on 9th November under Mining and Energy sector, under the academic stream. Got my M.S degree in 2018

My profile is:

Bachelor in Geology

Masters on fully funded competitive Hungarian Government Scholarship in Earth Science Engineering. Gold medalist and the degree with distinction.


Just one published conference paper

After competing with candidates from all over the country, appointed as an Assistant Director for the ministry of Energy in Pakistan, and of course working there currently.

And yes, I have a nominator too.

Now my question, what do you guys think, can I’ve any chance under the Academic Stream? I’ve absolutely no idea where do I stand now. Will appreciate your comments from your experience.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

New thread created for EOIs and invitations only. so that it is easier for people to find the right information. 









GTI - EOIs and Invitations 2021


The original GTI thread is getting too long and unmanageable. For eligibility and criteria, refer to the original thread. This thread is only related to EOIs and invitations. Please post your date of EOI, qualifications and achievements, and the date of outcome.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## kundikoi

DaSigma said:


> Now my question, what do you guys think, can I’ve any chance under the Academic Stream? I’ve absolutely no idea where do I stand now. Will appreciate your comments from your experience.


With just 1 academic paper and currently _not_ working in the academia, I wouldn't be overly helpful of qualification under the academic stream.


----------



## CMSK373

Ksablok said:


> Please send email to [email protected] asking for your invitation code.
> I received email from them in 10 minutes with code.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## skg04

Any news from anyone waiting for their visa application outcome after medical? Waiting from 3rd December.


----------



## Dragon2020

skg04 said:


> Any news from anyone waiting for their visa application outcome after medical? Waiting from 3rd December.


Drop reply to the s56 email you received that you have completed the medicals and awaiting for next steps. keep it simple and dont ask too many questions.
That should help. Give it a try. if not tried already.


----------



## avk_avk

skg04 said:


> Any news from anyone waiting for their visa application outcome after medical? Waiting from 3rd December.


I am waiting from 26 November


----------



## hcfrff

Sam Oyed said:


> Just received an invite for 858. Does anyone who has applied recently have any tips for this stage? I will follow the instructions obviously, and have read through this thread (long-term member but new account), but just wanted to ask in case anyone had any further insights into how to submit an application that will have the best chance of success





Sam Oyed said:


> Just received an invite for 858. Does anyone who has applied recently have any tips for this stage? I will follow the instructions obviously, and have read through this thread (long-term member but new account), but just wanted to ask in case anyone had any further insights into how to submit an application that will have the best chance of success


Hi Sam, which agent did you use for your GTI?


----------



## Bayleaf

I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.

*Timeline*

09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
03/12/2020: Submitted online application
07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted

*Profile*

On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
 Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


----------



## waiting9

Congratulations, Can please explain a bit more how much publications you have and exact salary. Thanks 


Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


----------



## deepak5278

I am looking to check my elgibility for Global Talent independent Visa

*Experience Summary *
Total 17+ years of experience as Data Scientist/Enteprise Solution architect in Data
Science , Data Management , governance , Science and Analytics , Big Data , Cloud Computing , Artificial Intelligence , Machine Learning , Deep Learning
8+ Years experience as a *Data Scientist/Architect/Consultant * in different engagement/projects of a *Advanced Analytics , Data Governance and Discovery*
Currently working as *Senior Data Scientist *
Implementation of various data science project in World’s top banks like HSBC , Bank of America , Visa and Commonwealth Bank of Australia
Implementation of Data Science projects for various business use cases including *Data on-boarding, Analytics and data delivery in batch and real time mode* with help of *Big Data (Cloudera , Hortonworks) and Cloud (AWS , Azure and Google Cloud Platform) *
7+ onsite experience at various location such *as USA(Dallas and Newyork) , 
Europe(Finland , Denmark , Sweden, UK), Australia and Asia(Indonesia)* in big data and cloud domain.
Having good experience in developing end-to-end model for data lake architecture and Information management
Holding 6 certifications in Data Science and cloud computing domain.
Having very good experience in Data Science/Analytics tools like Altris , Digital Reasoning , Attavio, Global ID and ETL tools like Pentaho and Talend
21 research/technical white papers published national and international conferences majorly on Hadoop and openstack
International Speaker for various conference across worlds (UK , USA , INDIA)
A member of Technical program committee and reviewer for national/International conferences


----------



## gtisp2020

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congratulations! You'll have nice, relaxed and healthy holidays.


----------



## kundikoi

deepak5278 said:


> I am looking to check my elgibility for Global Talent independent Visa


looks alrite to me if onshore - assuming the salary is >FWHIT with this kind of experience


----------



## Hope333

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Wow, big big congratulations! Such exciting news for all applicants who are waiting for.


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Big Congratulations bro. It seems only onshore applicants are being processed


----------



## cahnr

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your details. How did you manage to get a medical so quickly?


----------



## Bayleaf

cahnr said:


> Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your details. How did you manage to get a medical so quickly?


One word: *Patience*

The night I lodged my online visa application (3rd Dec), the earliest possible appointment for me back then was 17th Feb. I made an appointment anyway.
The next morning I wasn't happy that I have to wait that long, so I kept revisiting the Bupa booking website until someone changed their appointment time and free up the spot. So I did that a few times and changed my appointment date from 17th Feb to 20th Jan to 22nd Dec and finally to 7th Dec. (Took me a few hours to wait for people giving out their spot, not proud of this but it worked)


----------



## rokaya

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


This is so good.. Congratulations! 👏


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congrats!
Could you share how many first-author you have published? Thank you!


----------



## p.scott930

If you could also share the number of co-author papers or total citation (the rough number is OK), that'll be very helpful!


----------



## hcfrff

Colgate2003 said:


> I've been reading this forum for awhile, but I'm making my first post to ask about the timeframes people have seen recently for visa grants after all of the details (medicals, police checks, etc.) have been submitted. From recent posts, I'm seeing intervals from 1 day to almost 4 weeks. Has anyone been keeping track of an average or a trend?
> 
> Here's my profile, if it helps:
> 
> Applied as "Advanced Digital" with 10+ years of experience as the founder of US tech-related company. Salary is well below FWHIT (around $90k), but I'm 100% owner of the company, so overall earnings are above if you include company profits (which is how my migration agent presented it).
> 
> EOI submitted: 27th Sept 2020
> UID received: 7th Oct 2020
> 858 visa applied: 3rd Nov 2020
> Health examinations requested: 3rd Nov 2020
> Overseas police clearances provided: 19th Nov 2020
> Medicals completed: 20th Nov 2020
> 
> Do you have any insights on when I might hear back about the visa?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, which agent do you use for your GTI please?


----------



## hcfrff

hcfrff said:


> Hello, which agent do you use for your GTI please?


Could you please tell a bit more about "Advanced Digital"? I can not find a clear definition on the internet.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congrats Bayleaf, finally you did it 👍


----------



## smmammen

If anyone could check if i am eligible i would be grateful

My profile is as below. I am offshore

1. Target Sector: ICT
2. Senior Consultant 15 years of experience implementing major projects (not international)
3. I provide consultation to two companies and annual salary in AUD is 108,924 + 46,692 = 155,616.
4. I have valid contracts for both jobs as one is job is full-time and the other is freelance where I work and support the company both remotely and on-site
5.My current manager who I can select as my nominator is an Australian citizen who can vouch for my capabilities. But he has been based outside of Australia the past 10 years. He is internationally recognized. Is he eligible to nominate me for the GTI visa?
6. I was interviewed by a company in Australia and passed the interview and they are willing to hire me but because of the current circumstances they are yet to confirm if they can sponsor. I have emails that they are willing to hire me.
7. I have received a job offer stating salary of 700 AUD per day incl. super


----------



## Veyron

Hi Everyone,
I had submitted my EOI for GTIP on July 1st .
I work in the Cyber security domain and a recent masters graduate(Distinction) with National, International and IEEE publication in Cyber security which is cited in a patent filed by British Telecommunications.
I work for two companies , one of which is an innovation Hub for Australian Startups and the other is a startup. I get paid more than the FWIHT on a pro rata basis because I am a casual and I get paid per hour. But overall income doesn't go beyond 110k since the other company I work for doesn't pay me so much since it is a Not for profit .

I received an RFI on 4th December and they asked me to submit my 1. Current CV, 2. Nomination Letter from an internationally recognised person / organisation attesting to all my achievements and projects I am leading .
3. Reference letters from previous / current employers stating the pay, period of employment, Job titles, roles and responsibilities.
I had not submitted the reference / nomination letter when I applied for the EOI , but I had submitted my CV . So I understand why the department might have to see the reference letters. I had to respond to that email and provide the evidence within 28 days.
I sent them the CV , 2 Nomination letters(1 from a person and the other from the organisation) both are internationally recognised) and 3 reference letters from current and previous employers.
I submitted all the documents on 9th December and I haven’t heard back from the department yet.
I don’t know if the department will come back asking for more information or will send me the UID or reject me .
Has this happened to anyone before ?
What do you think are the chances that I will get a response before new year ? I don't know what to do now except wait .


----------



## kundikoi

smmammen said:


> If anyone could check if i am eligible i would be grateful
> 
> My profile is as below. I am offshore
> 
> 1. Target Sector: ICT
> 2. Senior Consultant 15 years of experience implementing major projects (not international)
> 3. I provide consultation to two companies and annual salary in AUD is 108,924 + 46,692 = 155,616.
> 4. I have valid contracts for both jobs as one is job is full-time and the other is freelance where I work and support the company both remotely and on-site
> 5.My current manager who I can select as my nominator is an Australian citizen who can vouch for my capabilities. But he has been based outside of Australia the past 10 years. He is internationally recognized. Is he eligible to nominate me for the GTI visa?
> 6. I was interviewed by a company in Australia and passed the interview and they are willing to hire me but because of the current circumstances they are yet to confirm if they can sponsor. I have emails that they are willing to hire me.
> 7. I have received a job offer stating salary of 700 AUD per day incl. super


3. What’s the salary in local currency and do you have the combined tax returns to prove both simultaneous incomes?
5. Yes
6. No AUS company can ‘hire’ you without agreeing to sponsor - regardless of whether it’s GTI or another type of visa (like 482). So the ‘willingness’ emails are moot - you either have a job offer or not. 
7. For how many days per year? Under which visa and occupation title? 
overall, your profile smacks of trying to forcibly fit under the stated criteria (including a likely liberal application of the FX conversion and a shady ‘job offer’ without visa sponsorship), so if we can spot it, you can rest assured the GTOs will as well.


----------



## kundikoi

Veyron said:


> I submitted all the documents on 9th December and I haven’t heard back from the department yet.
> I don’t know if the department will come back asking for more information or will send me the EOI or reject me .
> Has this happened to anyone before ?


yes


Veyron said:


> What do you think are the chances that I will get a response before new year ?


Non-zero


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Woooo! Congratulations man, I’m really happy for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congrats Bayleaf! What a wait, but glad to hear it was a positive outcome. One less worry for the Holidays.


----------



## YASEER2020

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Many congrats Dr.
I want to ask you, have you sent them any updated documents during this period? if yes, how many times?
Thanks a lot


----------



## raxataxa

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Damn.. Congrats, man. I have been waiting for 183 days and counting.


----------



## Bayleaf

YASEER2020 said:


> Many congrats Dr.
> I want to ask you, have you sent them any updated documents during this period? if yes, how many times?
> Thanks a lot


After my EOI submission, I did provide additional documents two times through email.


----------



## MSB123

I submitted my EOI in May, I received RFI in July, I provided them requested documents within 10 days. Since July, I haven’t heard back from them. Recently, I sent an inquiry email to them about current status of my EOI application, but no response. is it common?


----------



## Veyron

MSB123 said:


> I submitted my EOI in May, I received RFI in July, I provided them requested documents within 10 days. Since July, I haven’t heard back from them. Recently, I sent an inquiry email to them about current status of my EOI application, but no response. is it common?


I am getting scared after reading this now . 
I got an RFI on 4th December and it has been 10 days since I submitted the documents to them . No response yet and now the Christmas break.


----------



## NB

Veyron said:


> I am getting scared after reading this now .
> I got an RFI on 4th December and it has been 10 days since I submitted the documents to them . No response yet and now the Christmas break.


There is nothing to be scared about 
Applicants are getting grants in matter of days also 
It depends on high up the list you are in their assessment of your caliber
Cheers


----------



## smmammen

kundikoi said:


> 3. What’s the salary in local currency and do you have the combined tax returns to prove both simultaneous incomes?
> 5. Yes
> 6. No AUS company can ‘hire’ you without agreeing to sponsor - regardless of whether it’s GTI or another type of visa (like 482). So the ‘willingness’ emails are moot - you either have a job offer or not.
> 7. For how many days per year? Under which visa and occupation title?
> overall, your profile smacks of trying to forcibly fit under the stated criteria (including a likely liberal application of the FX conversion and a shady ‘job offer’ without visa sponsorship), so if we can spot it, you can rest assured the GTOs will as well.


3. I am located in the middle east salary where in there is no income tax applicable. salary is 3000 KWD per month. I have salary certificates going back 5 years for both jobs.
6. The Aus company an IBM platinum partner and is well reputed. I went through 4 interview rounds. They are exploring sponsorship through their immigration agent, but were not positive as I am offshore and due to long visa processing times due to the Covid-19 situation. 
7. It was for a permanent role of Snr Functional Consultant.


----------



## Nat_Live

smmammen said:


> f 700 AUD p





MSB123 said:


> I submitted my EOI in May, I received RFI in July, I provided them requested documents within 10 days. Since July, I haven’t heard back from them. Recently, I sent an inquiry email to them about current status of my EOI application, but no response. is it common?


Have you received your UID ?


----------



## kundikoi

smmammen said:


> 3. I am located in the middle east salary where in there is no income tax applicable. salary is 3000 KWD per month. I have salary certificates going back 5 years for both jobs.
> 6. The Aus company an IBM platinum partner and is well reputed. I went through 4 interview rounds. They are exploring sponsorship through their immigration agent, but were not positive as I am offshore and due to long visa processing times due to the Covid-19 situation.
> 7. It was for a permanent role of Snr Functional Consultant.


3. In the current environment and with increased scrutiny of EOIs, I’m pretty sure that you’re gonna need some 3rd-party/independent income verification - even though you can probably try without. 
6-7. Non-committal emails are not gonna cut it, but if you get them to actually nominate you for GTI and notate their willingness/desire to hire you in a formal doco, then you’ll increase your chances considerably.
P.S. you will also need to demonstrate international prominence/awards/community involvement in ICT. 
your profile is worth a shot on salary alone (provided your can validate it via a 3rd party), but you’ll need to make sure that other parts are passable as well.


----------



## smmammen

kundikoi said:


> 3. In the current environment and with increased scrutiny of EOIs, I’m pretty sure that you’re gonna need some 3rd-party/independent income verification - even though you can probably try without.
> 6-7. Non-committal emails are not gonna cut it, but if you get them to actually nominate you for GTI and notate their willingness/desire to hire you in a formal doco, then you’ll increase your chances considerably.
> P.S. you will also need to demonstrate international prominence/awards/community involvement in ICT.
> your profile is worth a shot on salary alone (provided your can validate it via a 3rd party), but you’ll need to make sure that other parts are passable as well.


Thank you so much for taking the time to advise me. Greatly appreciated


----------



## kundikoi

MSB123 said:


> I submitted my EOI in May, I received RFI in July, I provided them requested documents within 10 days. Since July, I haven’t heard back from them. Recently, I sent an inquiry email to them about current status of my EOI application, but no response. is it common?


No, it is _not_ common to wait 5 months post an RFI. Why haven’t you followed up earlier and are you absolutely sure you don’t have a UID/rejection sitting somewhere in the spam folder?!


----------



## Veyron

kundikoi said:


> No, it is _not_ common to wait 5 months post an RFI. Why haven’t you followed up earlier and are you absolutely sure you don’t have a UID/rejection sitting somewhere in the spam folder?!


Most of the spam emails gets deleted within 30 days .


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi Guys, 

Any new statistics of the applications, the number of invitation and rejection till now?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any new statistics of the applications, the number of invitation and rejection till now?


No FOI Released after 04th December 2020 






disclosure logs 2020


List of disclosure log for year 2020




www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Hi everyone, I submitted s56 documents (PCC, Evidence of name change for spouse) with medicals cleared on 11th Dec, still waiting for the good news. I believe there will be good news rolling in for all of us starting from this morning.....


----------



## Island_man

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted s56 documents (PCC, Evidence of name change for spouse) with medicals cleared on 11th Dec, still waiting for the good news. I believe there will be good news rolling in for all of us starting from tomorrow morning.....


Good luck to your application.
I am still waiting for an UIN. 

Fingers crossing!
Cheers


----------



## Hope333

Good morning everybody. Last working week of 2020! If something does not happen this week, then it would happen in 2021!

Wish everyone a very happy, safe and healthy festive season. See you all next year!


----------



## cidc

Hello, trying to lodge my application and it looks like I need some information that I did not receive in my invitation email. _The invitation reference identifier will generally be in the format of three letters and four numbers followed by a slash and a second series of numbers, for example: ABC1234/123456. The invitation code will generally be in the format of a series of numbers prefixed with a letter, for example: X12345._ 
Did anyone on here receive these as part of your invitation?


----------



## rokaya

Hope333 said:


> Good morning everybody. Last working week of 2020! If something does not happen this week, then it would happen in 2021!
> 
> Wish everyone a very happy, safe and healthy festive season. See you all next year!


Hope, did you receive UID or Visa Granted? or are you waiting like us?


----------



## Ksablok

Hello Everyone,

Would like to clarify below some point for 858 application regarding nominator.

The nominator should also provide: 

1. a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims 
*>>Is this a separate letter than Form 1000?*
_*>>Any particular format for this letter?*_
*>>Or can simply write on signed paper, that information provided by Applicant is verified and true.*

2. documents showing that the nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen or an organization operating in Australia.
_*>>What particular documents can Nominator can provide.? copy of ID proof is generally confidential information?*_


----------



## expfr20

So, there is a new minister. Let's see if anything changes next year.


----------



## Bayleaf

Ksablok said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Would like to clarify below some point for 858 application regarding nominator.
> 
> The nominator should also provide:
> 
> 1. a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims
> *>>Is this a separate letter than Form 1000?*
> _*>>Any particular format for this letter?*_
> *>>Or can simply write on signed paper, that information provided by Applicant is verified and true.*
> 
> 2. documents showing that the nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen or an organization operating in Australia.
> _*>>What particular documents can Nominator can provide.? copy of ID proof is generally confidential information?*_



Yes, it is a separate letter from Form 1000. Should probably include a company/university/institute letterhead (where the nominator is affiliated) with the signature and contact details of the nominator.
If you can provide the full name, date of birth and current residential address of the nominator in Form 1000, then you don't really need to worry about this. It might make the DOHA's life easier if you can provide the nominator's passport but realistically most of us will probably feel awkward for requiring this. I personally didn't ask for my nominator's copy of ID proof.


----------



## cidc

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congratulations! May I ask if your invitation contained an "Invitation Code" in addition to your unique identifier please?


----------



## Bayleaf

cidc said:


> Congratulations! May I ask if your invitation contained an "Invitation Code" in addition to your unique identifier please?


No, my invitation didn't contain "invitation code". Just the UID.


----------



## cidc

Bayleaf said:


> No, my invitation didn't contain "invitation code". Just the UID.


Thanks. Did you leave that blank then? I am not sure if the web application has recently changed but it asks for this


----------



## Bayleaf

cidc said:


> Thanks. Did you leave that blank then? I am not sure if the web application has recently changed but it asks for this


I wasn't asked for this at all. The online application only asked for my UID, so I guess it might be a recent change.


----------



## Ksablok

Bayleaf said:


> I wasn't asked for this at all. The online application only asked for my UID, so I guess it might be a recent change.


This invitation code is the recent change introduced from 16th December.
If some haven't received the code. Just drop email to Support email "[email protected]>", they will reply within couple of hours.


----------



## cidc

Ksablok said:


> This invitation code is the recent change introduced from 16th December.
> If some haven't received the code. Just drop email to Support email "[email protected]>", they will reply within couple of hours.


Thank you!


----------



## cidc

Its me again. Has anyone successfully lodged with a (detailed) form 1000 containing statements from the nominator without attaching a separate statement from the nominator in addition? Didn't realise this was needed and I could go back to them but wanted to confirm if this is a hard requirement.


----------



## Menap12

Ksablok said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Would like to clarify below some point for 858 application regarding nominator.
> 
> The nominator should also provide:
> 
> 1. a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims
> *>>Is this a separate letter than Form 1000?*
> _*>>Any particular format for this letter?*_
> *>>Or can simply write on signed paper, that information provided by Applicant is verified and true.*
> 
> 2. documents showing that the nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen or an organization operating in Australia.
> _*>>What particular documents can Nominator can provide.? copy of ID proof is generally confidential information?*_


I had submitted only form 1000. If they want additional details they will ask .


cidc said:


> Hello, trying to lodge my application and it looks like I need some information that I did not receive in my invitation email. _The invitation reference identifier will generally be in the format of three letters and four numbers followed by a slash and a second series of numbers, for example: ABC1234/123456. The invitation code will generally be in the format of a series of numbers prefixed with a letter, for example: X12345._
> Did anyone on here receive these as part of your invitation?


I lodged with only form 1000 from nominator
If they need more info they will ask but mostly form 1000 should suffice. Would like to say that it would be all on case to case .
I didn’t give any copy of nominator s passport but good to submit a copy
They can anyways validate their end .


----------



## cidc

Ksablok said:


> This invitation code is the recent change introduced from 16th December.
> If some haven't received the code. Just drop email to Support email "[email protected]>", they will reply within couple of hours.


I did and their standard auto response now mentions that if an invitation code is needed please allow 2 business days for their response


----------



## Ksablok

cidc said:


> I did and their standard auto response now mentions that if an invitation code is needed please allow 2 business days for their response


Just wait for sometime. In my case it was quick.
Day after I also received another invitation email in which invitation code was included.


----------



## Veyron

Veyron said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had submitted my EOI for GTIP on July 1st .
> I work in the Cyber security domain and a recent masters graduate(Distinction) with National, International and IEEE publication in Cyber security which is cited in a patent filed by British Telecommunications.
> I work for two companies , one of which is an innovation Hub for Australian Startups and the other is a startup. I get paid more than the FWIHT on a pro rata basis because I am a casual and I get paid per hour. But overall income doesn't go beyond 110k since the other company I work for doesn't pay me so much since it is a Not for profit .
> 
> I received an RFI on 4th December and they asked me to submit my 1. Current CV, 2. Nomination Letter from an internationally recognised person / organisation attesting to all my achievements and projects I am leading .
> 3. Reference letters from previous / current employers stating the pay, period of employment, Job titles, roles and responsibilities.
> I had not submitted the reference / nomination letter when I applied for the EOI , but I had submitted my CV . So I understand why the department might have to see the reference letters. I had to respond to that email and provide the evidence within 28 days.
> I sent them the CV , 2 Nomination letters(1 from a person and the other from the organisation) both are internationally recognised) and 3 reference letters from current and previous employers.
> I submitted all the documents on 9th December and I haven’t heard back from the department yet.
> I don’t know if the department will come back asking for more information or will send me the UID or reject me .
> Has this happened to anyone before ?
> What do you think are the chances that I will get a response before new year ? I don't know what to do now except wait .


I just got my UID today at 5:22 PM . All the best everyone. Above is my profile.


----------



## waiting9

Can you please share your profile.


Veyron said:


> I just got my UID today at 5:22 PM . All the best everyone. Above is my profile.


----------



## Veyron

Onshore

Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.

Age : 24
Field: Cyber Security
Completed Masters in Dec 2019, currently on TR 485
Masters in Information Technology (Internetworking & Cyber Security) - High Distinction from Macquarie University - VC Scholarship from Macquarie University
Certification : CEH, Oracle, Couple of other ones

I have 8 publications till date all published in National, International and IEEE Conferences in Cyber Security. I was the first author on all the research papers. The IEEE Publication was cited by British Telecommunication Researchers for their patent and a couple of other references from IEEE papers.. (Visible on my IEEE paper and gave references in my Nomination letters)

Salary threshold : Partially Met (Working on a casual consulting basis at 3 different organizations) Doesn't meet salary threshold because it is on a pro-rata basis, but will cross FWHIT if calculated for the full year.

I submitted 2 strong nominations (1 from the Not-for-profit organization - Its an innovation hub with national presence) and the other from an individual who has national reputation for Cyber Security in Australia, he is a visiting professor and is the CEO of a well-known Cyber Security company in Australia.

I got 3 more reference letters from previous and current employers on their letterhead stating my pay, position, Roles and Responsibilities, my previous projects and the projects I am working on which would help Australian Startups and Australian Critical infrastructure. I have also led and helped Australian startups achieve ISO 27001, which is the International Information Security standard.


Timeline : 

EOI applied on 31st July ( wasn't even expecting a response )
Request for Information from the DHA - 4th December
Submitted Information with all the 4 Letters mentioned above - 9th December
Received UID - 21st December 

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their UID and who have applied for their Visa. 

I will start the Visa process soon.


----------



## cidc

Veyron said:


> Onshore
> 
> Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.
> 
> Age : 24
> Field: Cyber Security
> Completed Masters in Dec 2019, currently on TR 485
> Masters in Information Technology (Internetworking & Cyber Security) - High Distinction from Macquarie University - VC Scholarship from Macquarie University
> Certification : CEH, Oracle, Couple of other ones
> 
> I have 8 publications till date all published in National, International and IEEE Conferences in Cyber Security. I was the first author on all the research papers. The IEEE Publication was cited by British Telecommunication Researchers for their patent and a couple of other references from IEEE papers.. (Visible on my IEEE paper and gave references in my Nomination letters)
> 
> Salary threshold : Partially Met (Working on a casual consulting basis at 3 different organizations) Doesn't meet salary threshold because it is on a pro-rata basis, but will cross FWHIT if calculated for the full year.
> 
> I submitted 2 strong nominations (1 from the Not-for-profit organization - Its an innovation hub with national presence) and the other from an individual who has national reputation for Cyber Security in Australia, he is a visiting professor and is the CEO of a well-known Cyber Security company in Australia.
> 
> I got 3 more reference letters from previous and current employers on their letterhead stating my pay, position, Roles and Responsibilities, my previous projects and the projects I am working on which would help Australian Startups and Australian Critical infrastructure. I have also led and helped Australian startups achieve ISO 27001, which is the International Information Security standard.
> 
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> EOI applied on 31st July ( wasn't even expecting a response )
> Request for Information from the DHA - 4th December
> Submitted Information with all the 4 Letters mentioned above - 9th December
> Received UID - 21st December
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their UID and who have applied for their Visa.
> 
> I will start the Visa process soon.


Did you receive the elusive Invitation Code in addition to the UID in the email?


----------



## Veyron

cidc said:


> Did you receive the elusive Invitation Code in addition to the UID in the email?


Yes. It was in the very first sentence. 
Invitation reference identifier : Example *XXX2020/1234567
*Invitation code : Example *X1234 *


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi,
Can anyone please confirm on English language?
I filed my visa application last month and my pte will expire next week before I submit my spouse documents. I hope CO won't ask revised test or english proof. Please share your experiences.


----------



## YASEER2020

Veyron said:


> Onshore
> 
> Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.
> 
> Age : 24
> Field: Cyber Security
> Completed Masters in Dec 2019, currently on TR 485
> Masters in Information Technology (Internetworking & Cyber Security) - High Distinction from Macquarie University - VC Scholarship from Macquarie University
> Certification : CEH, Oracle, Couple of other ones
> 
> I have 8 publications till date all published in National, International and IEEE Conferences in Cyber Security. I was the first author on all the research papers. The IEEE Publication was cited by British Telecommunication Researchers for their patent and a couple of other references from IEEE papers.. (Visible on my IEEE paper and gave references in my Nomination letters)
> 
> Salary threshold : Partially Met (Working on a casual consulting basis at 3 different organizations) Doesn't meet salary threshold because it is on a pro-rata basis, but will cross FWHIT if calculated for the full year.
> 
> I submitted 2 strong nominations (1 from the Not-for-profit organization - Its an innovation hub with national presence) and the other from an individual who has national reputation for Cyber Security in Australia, he is a visiting professor and is the CEO of a well-known Cyber Security company in Australia.
> 
> I got 3 more reference letters from previous and current employers on their letterhead stating my pay, position, Roles and Responsibilities, my previous projects and the projects I am working on which would help Australian Startups and Australian Critical infrastructure. I have also led and helped Australian startups achieve ISO 27001, which is the International Information Security standard.
> 
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> EOI applied on 31st July ( wasn't even expecting a response )
> Request for Information from the DHA - 4th December
> Submitted Information with all the 4 Letters mentioned above - 9th December
> Received UID - 21st December
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for their UID and who have applied for their Visa.
> 
> I will start the Visa process soon.


Many congrats.
I want to ask you, have you sent them any updated documents during this period? if yes, how many times?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Nat_Live

Looks like many GTO has gone on holidays, anyone knows when department of home affairs start operating in 2021 ?


----------



## Veyron

YASEER2020 said:


> Many congrats.
> I want to ask you, have you sent them any updated documents during this period? if yes, how many times?
> Thanks a lot


While I was waiting for the RFI, I had updated the department once with my Payslips and contracts from 2 different companies by emailing them on [email protected] and asked them if I have to provide reference letters since I wasn't told otherwise. After a month , I received the RFI from the department itself.


----------



## Nat_Live

Ksablok said:


> This invitation code is the recent change introduced from 16th December.
> If some haven't received the code. Just drop email to Support email "[email protected]>", they will reply within couple of hours.


I received my UDID in October, does this mean applicant before 16th December will not receive invitation code ?


----------



## cidc

Nat_Live said:


> I received my UDID in October, does this mean applicant before 16th December will not receive invitation code ?


So did I. Didn't get any emails when this change got introduced; now sent them a note and hopefully will receive it. My UID also doesn't follow the format described above


----------



## krishnanramani

Dear All,
Hope everyone's safe.

I'm looking for details on applying for GTI visa.

*My background: 
I'm from India.*
Age: 33
Field: Cyber Security
Qualification: CISSP CISA CEH LSSBB. (For CISA I was a 1st Rank Holder)

Experience: I'm currently with a bank as Senior IT Auditor for Infrastructure and Cyber Security and has 12+ years of total professional experience with Information Security, GRC and IdAM roles.

My question:
When I saw the requirements, I'm not sure if I really qualify for the GIT. I don't have any documented evidence of pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards and I'm not having any masters or PHD.
I've a nominator from the field and he's fine to provide me nomination letter.

Do I stand any chance? If so I don't know how to begin the whole process. I'm trying for the last 1 year for the AU PR, but with no luck. Since my under graduation was not from ICT background, in my application for 190 and 189, they discounted 8 years from my overall experience and my scores went low.

Any leads would be really helpful. My apologies if the details for my question are already available and I overlooked, but I could find only mixed reviews.

Thanks & Regards,

Krishnan


----------



## NB

krishnanramani said:


> Dear All,
> Hope everyone's safe.
> 
> I'm looking for details on applying for GTI visa.
> 
> *My background:
> I'm from India.*
> Age: 33
> Field: Cyber Security
> Qualification: CISSP CISA CEH LSSBB. (For CISA I was a 1st Rank Holder)
> 
> Experience: I'm currently with a bank as Senior IT Auditor for Infrastructure and Cyber Security and has 12+ years of total professional experience with Information Security, GRC and IdAM roles.
> 
> My question:
> When I saw the requirements, I'm not sure if I really qualify for the GIT. I don't have any documented evidence of pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards and I'm not having any masters or PHD.
> I've a nominator from the field and he's fine to provide me nomination letter.
> 
> Do I stand any chance? If so I don't know how to begin the whole process. I'm trying for the last 1 year for the AU PR, but with no luck. Since my under graduation was not from ICT background, in my application for 190 and 189, they discounted 8 years from my overall experience and my scores went low.
> 
> Any leads would be really helpful. My apologies if the details for my question are already available and I overlooked, but I could find only mixed reviews.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Krishnan


Have you explored 186 visa ?
Cheers


----------



## krishnanramani

NB said:


> Have you explored 186 visa ?
> Cheers


I'm not even getting any calls for the interview and I'm a offshore applicant. When I apply for jobs (even with indication as sponsorship given), I don't receive any calls or replies. Sometimes they ask me for PR to apply for jobs. So employer sponsored route is not an option for me at this point in time.


----------



## NB

krishnanramani said:


> I'm not even getting any calls for the interview and I'm a offshore applicant. When I apply for jobs (even with indication as sponsorship given), I don't receive any calls or replies. Sometimes they ask me for PR to apply for jobs. So employer sponsored route is not an option for me at this point in time.


I thought you were onshore
Other then GTI I dont see any pathway for you
Cheers


----------



## krishnanramani

NB said:


> I thought you were onshore
> Other then GTI I dont see any pathway for you
> Cheers


Thanks for the response NB. Do you suggest if I'll stand a chance with GTI with my qualification and work experience?


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

has anyone replied to s56 email recently and got a response from the CO or got the grant few days after that ? I just want to know if it is still working


----------



## Narumatu

Recent PhD
Data science
2 A rank publications all in 2020
2 articles under review
One conference 
One award 

still waiting 5 months 2 weeks
Haven’t lost hope yet!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Narumatu said:


> Recent PhD
> Data science
> 2 A rank publications all in 2020
> 2 articles under review
> One conference
> One award
> 
> still waiting 5 months 2 weeks
> Haven’t lost hope yet!


All the very best


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Congratulations


----------



## Veyron

krishnanramani said:


> Dear All,
> Hope everyone's safe.
> 
> I'm looking for details on applying for GTI visa.
> 
> *My background:
> I'm from India.*
> Age: 33
> Field: Cyber Security
> Qualification: CISSP CISA CEH LSSBB. (For CISA I was a 1st Rank Holder)
> 
> Experience: I'm currently with a bank as Senior IT Auditor for Infrastructure and Cyber Security and has 12+ years of total professional experience with Information Security, GRC and IdAM roles.
> 
> My question:
> When I saw the requirements, I'm not sure if I really qualify for the GIT. I don't have any documented evidence of pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards and I'm not having any masters or PHD.
> I've a nominator from the field and he's fine to provide me nomination letter.
> 
> Do I stand any chance? If so I don't know how to begin the whole process. I'm trying for the last 1 year for the AU PR, but with no luck. Since my under graduation was not from ICT background, in my application for 190 and 189, they discounted 8 years from my overall experience and my scores went low.
> 
> Any leads would be really helpful. My apologies if the details for my question are already available and I overlooked, but I could find only mixed reviews.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Krishnan


Hello Krishnan ,
Australia really needs skilled Cyber Security Individuals, since there are lots of opportunities. 

But it is very difficult to get a job in the security industry without a Citizenship / NV1 Clearance, let alone PR. 

For the GTI Visa, you should be able to demonstrate that your Salary is above the FWHIT threshold since you can't be exempted from that rule as you are not a recent graduate.

The salary alone wouldn't be enough as you should be able to demonstrate international recognition, like Papers , awards etc. The nominator should be an Australian PR / Citizen and must be internationally recognised. 

So there are so many expectations that are not met, but I would still suggest you to Express your interest via GTI , do it yourself and don't waste money on the consultants as the chances are bleak and it's not really difficult. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Menap12

krishnanramani said:


> Dear All,
> Hope everyone's safe.
> 
> I'm looking for details on applying for GTI visa.
> 
> *My background:
> I'm from India.*
> Age: 33
> Field: Cyber Security
> Qualification: CISSP CISA CEH LSSBB. (For CISA I was a 1st Rank Holder)
> 
> Experience: I'm currently with a bank as Senior IT Auditor for Infrastructure and Cyber Security and has 12+ years of total professional experience with Information Security, GRC and IdAM roles.
> 
> My question:
> When I saw the requirements, I'm not sure if I really qualify for the GIT. I don't have any documented evidence of pitch deck, articles, publications, patents, awards and I'm not having any masters or PHD.
> I've a nominator from the field and he's fine to provide me nomination letter.
> 
> Do I stand any chance? If so I don't know how to begin the whole process. I'm trying for the last 1 year for the AU PR, but with no luck. Since my under graduation was not from ICT background, in my application for 190 and 189, they discounted 8 years from my overall experience and my scores went low.
> 
> Any leads would be really helpful. My apologies if the details for my question are already available and I overlooked, but I could find only mixed reviews.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Krishnan


Nothing wrong in trying as your other options looks less feasible.Wondering if you want to try through fintech as you are working in a financial institution. Please go through the details of each target sectors. Reason for suggesting fintech is because it looks like a priority sector amongst 7 target sectors and you have been working in bank for few years. You would be the best judge to see which suits best basis your other background as well.
Make strong profile showcasing your achievements and contributions in the target sector including any awards you received from your organisation. Take help if needed from an agent( not sure if there are any good agents for GTI from India as I had seen some comments in this forum
Get some strong recom letters , and if possible from nominator themselves. Hope they are really prominent in the target sector you choose
A lot depends on how you place it convincingly with evidence. So give it a shot

Good luck


----------



## kundikoi

Menap12 said:


> Wondering if you want to try through fintech as you are working in a financial institution. Please go through the details of each target sectors. Reason for suggesting fintech is because it looks like a priority sector amongst 7 target sectors and you have been working in bank for few years.


Mates I’ve already said on here before multiple times that doing a run-of-the-mill IT job @ a bank does not constitute fintech experience. It’s akin to saying that one should go for cybersecurity coz they password-protected their blog to avoid DNS attacks or smth. 

Please extend some courtesy to the actual profession.


----------



## MaYoda

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


This is so exciting. Congratulations Bayleaf!


----------



## rabit

Update:
GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
UID - 22/12/2020

I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


----------



## rokaya

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
> UID - 22/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congratulations !! 👏 👏 👏


----------



## cidc

Hi all, I have an immiaccount question, apologies if this is not the best place to ask - if I am not normally resident in India but am an Indian passport holder, do all trips to India need to be declared under Travel History?


----------



## Ksablok

Nat_Live said:


> I received my UDID in October, does this mean applicant before 16th December will not receive invitation code ?


Yes, before 16th December no need for invitation code.


----------



## Bayleaf

cidc said:


> Hi all, I have an immiaccount question, apologies if this is not the best place to ask - if I am not normally resident in India but am an Indian passport holder, do all trips to India need to be declared under Travel History?


I would declare that, I think the department officers want to know where have you been and how long, to determine if a police check if required. For myself I have been living in Australia for the last 10 years and every year I visited my home country for a few weeks, and I declared that in my travel history section.


----------



## lx-pratik

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI on Nov and waiting for reply and my 485 is expiring on April. Can you please tell me what's the probability of getting UID with following:

Bachelor Degree in Network Security from Australia (2018)
Working in Cyber Security industry for 6+ years
Recently promoted from IT Manager to Chief Information Security Officer / Global IT Manager
Current salary: 110K salary + 30 K bonus annually
I have my own Cyber security company since last 3 years which has around 70K turnover annually
Provided couple of recommendation from my companies clients
Couple of awards from my current employer
My employer is not an IT Company but is a multi national company in education industry with more than 40 offices globally
I am employed in this company for more than 5 years.
I have no publications or article.
I have Australian citizen nominator in same field.

Thank You!


----------



## kundikoi

lx-pratik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please tell me what's the probability of getting UID


Pretty low - in the 10-20% range. Close to 0% on the Apr’21 timeline.


----------



## Nat_Live

Hi All,
Latest Update 
Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
Received UDID on 16th October
Launched 858 on 18th November 
Medical Cleared on 27th November 
858 Visa granted on 22nd December


----------



## Island_man

Nat_Live said:


> Hi All,
> Latest Update
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
> Received UDID on 16th October
> Launched 858 on 18th November
> Medical Cleared on 27th November
> 858 Visa granted on 22nd December


Congratulations. Can you please share your profile?
Thanks


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

rokaya said:


> Congratulations !! 👏 👏 👏


Congratulations.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Do *Global Talent Officer* visit *LinkedIn* profile?
is it a good sign to see Global Talent Officer visited the *LinkedIn profile*?


----------



## YASEER2020

Nat_Live said:


> Hi All,
> Latest Update
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
> Received UDID on 16th October
> Launched 858 on 18th November
> Medical Cleared on 27th November
> 858 Visa granted on 22nd December


Congratulations. Can you please share your profile?
Are you onshore or offshore?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Nat_Live said:


> Hi All,
> Latest Update
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
> Received UDID on 16th October
> Launched 858 on 18th November
> Medical Cleared on 27th November
> 858 Visa granted on 22nd December


Congratulations, May I know if you onshore/offshore & your sector ?


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi
Can anyone please confirm on English language?
I filed my visa application last month and my pte will expire next week before I submit my spouse documents. I hope CO won't ask revised test or english proof. Please share your experiences.


----------



## riskyHao

Hi folks, I have my 858 visa granted today. I am an offshore applicant. Thank you for all the information I found in this thread. It has been extremely helpful. Below is my timeline:

lodged the GTI EOI on 12 Oct. 2020
Got UID on 27 Oct. 2020
Visa applied on 18 Nov.
s56 on spouse and health assessment completed on 1 Dec.
Granted 22 Dec.


----------



## Nat_Live

YASEER2020 said:


> Congratulations. Can you please share your profile?
> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Thanks a lot.


Yes, I'm offshore now and applied under the advance tech ( ICT ) sector.


----------



## all_in_gti

Is it me or people applied in June and July are starting to receive decisions?


----------



## Nat_Live

riskyHao said:


> Hi folks, I have my 858 visa granted today. I am an offshore applicant. Thank you for all the information I found in this thread. It has been extremely helpful. Below is my timeline:
> 
> lodged the GTI EOI on 12 Oct. 2020
> Got UID on 27 Oct. 2020
> Visa applied on 18 Nov.
> s56 on spouse and health assessment completed on 1 Dec.
> Granted 22 Dec.


Congratulation !


----------



## YASEER2020

riskyHao said:


> Hi folks, I have my 858 visa granted today. I am an offshore applicant. Thank you for all the information I found in this thread. It has been extremely helpful. Below is my timeline:
> 
> lodged the GTI EOI on 12 Oct. 2020
> Got UID on 27 Oct. 2020
> Visa applied on 18 Nov.
> s56 on spouse and health assessment completed on 1 Dec.
> Granted 22 Dec.


Congratulations, Can you please share your profile and sector ?


----------



## valerie_1

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
> UID - 22/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congratulations! Did you log EOI with the nomination letter or without?


----------



## riskyHao

YASEER2020 said:


> Congratulations, Can you please share your profile and sector ?


Thanks, you may check my reply in the past


----------



## riskyHao

valerie_1 said:


> Congratulations! Did you log EOI with the nomination letter or without?


Thanks and No, I did not even have a nominator at that time


----------



## rabit

valerie_1 said:


> Congratulations! Did you log EOI with the nomination letter or without?


Thanks. EOI was lodged without a nomination letter. I gave a recommendation letter for the first RFI.


----------



## shankvijay

Nat_Live said:


> Hi All,
> Latest Update
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
> Received UDID on 16th October
> Launched 858 on 18th November
> Medical Cleared on 27th November
> 858 Visa granted on 22nd December


Congratulations


----------



## JasonPalson

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
> UID - 22/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Many congratulations! That's very exciting news.


----------



## PaulAUS

Hi
I have been following this forum for a while.
Recently got a response from GTO for RFI.
EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
Onshore, PhD last semester
AgTech.
Just wanted to let you guys informed as many of you waiting for a response.
Cheers!


----------



## gtisp2020

PaulAUS said:


> Hi
> I have been following this forum for a while.
> Recently got a response from GTO for RFI.
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Onshore, PhD last semester
> AgTech.
> Just wanted to let you guys informed as many of you waiting for a response.
> Cheers!


Could you please let us know a bit more about the RFI, i.e., what additional information did they ask?


----------



## Kannu

While waiting for GTI UID I have lodged application for South Australia state nomination on 16 Dec and today I got invite from department for 190 visa.. I'll be filing visa in a day or two..


----------



## hcfrff

Kannu said:


> While waiting for GTI UID I have lodged application for South Australia state nomination on 16 Dec and today I got invite from department for 190 visa.. I'll be filing visa in a day or two..


Are you currently living in South Australia? Does South Australia take applicants from other states?


----------



## kundikoi

Kannu said:


> While waiting for GTI UID I have lodged application for South Australia state nomination on 16 Dec and today I got invite from department for 190 visa.. I'll be filing visa in a day or two..


If I were you, I would ping the GTO with this new & material info - prior to applying for 190 and paying the fees. You could substantially cut the processing time (like months) if they were to ‘absorb’ you into the GTI stream.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Seems like they are starting processing the June/July Apps now. Hope we can hear some news (better for good news) in the next few months.


----------



## p.scott930

PaulAUS said:


> Hi
> I have been following this forum for a while.
> Recently got a response from GTO for RFI.
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Onshore, PhD last semester
> AgTech.
> Just wanted to let you guys informed as many of you waiting for a response.
> Cheers!


Congrats. Would you mind sharing more details of your profile? Thank you!


----------



## rabit

Hi all, have a few questions about filling the 858 application.
1. ANZSCO: 224999, is this the right code for a data scientist?. Or should it be 261313?
2. Is Form 1000 and a statement by the nominator enough to support the application?. Or is anything else required from them?.
3. Related to 2, my supervisor is quite happy to nominate me. I was wondering if anyone managed to get ACS to nominate them? How was the process?

Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

rabit said:


> 2. Is Form 1000 and a statement by the nominator enough to support the application?. Or is anything else required from them?.


Evidence to prove that your nominator is reputable in his specialised field, eg news articles, award announcement, etc.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Bayleaf said:


> Evidence to prove that your nominator is reputable in his specialised field, eg news articles, award announcement, etc.


Filled the survey and curious to see the trend


----------



## gti21

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
> UID - 22/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congratulations! Could you please share a bit more of your profile (e.g., number of 1st-/co-authored papers, citations, etc)? Thank you very much!!


----------



## gti21

PaulAUS said:


> Hi
> I have been following this forum for a while.
> Recently got a response from GTO for RFI.
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Onshore, PhD last semester
> AgTech.
> Just wanted to let you guys informed as many of you waiting for a response.
> Cheers!


Thank you for being so considerate! Could you please share a bit more of your profile (e.g., no. of publications, citations)?


----------



## rabit

gti21 said:


> Congratulations! Could you please share a bit more of your profile (e.g., number of 1st-/co-authored papers, citations, etc)? Thank you very much!!


Hi, I have 4 published papers and two under review. My Ph.D. project was funded by organizations such as CSIRO, which I believe helped as they asked me about it on the RFI.


----------



## p.scott930

rabit said:


> Hi, I have 4 published papers and two under review. My Ph.D. project was funded by organizations such as CSIRO, which I believe helped as they asked me about it on the RFI.


Hi, do you mean all the papers are first-authored?


----------



## gti21

rabit said:


> Hi, I have 4 published papers and two under review. My Ph.D. project was funded by organizations such as CSIRO, which I believe helped as they asked me about it on the RFI.


Thank you!!


----------



## avk_avk

Anyone in the group still waiting for 858 visa grant ? Hopefully something we get before end of the year or at least in first week of new year


----------



## Kakaki

avk_avk said:


> Anyone in the group still waiting for 858 visa grant ? Hopefully something we get before end of the year or at least in first week of new year


Hello. I have been waiting since 3 Dec as I lodged. When did you lodge and when did you submit required documents? 

I submitted all documents on 15 Dec.


----------



## avk_avk

Kakaki said:


> Hello. I have been waiting since 3 Dec as I lodged. When did you lodge and when did you submit required documents?
> 
> I submitted all documents on 15 Dec.





Kakaki said:


> Hello. I have been waiting since 3 Dec as I lodged. When did you lodge and when did you submit required documents?
> 
> I submitted all documents on 15 Dec.


 s56 documents provided - 14 Dec
Status - Further assessment
Waiting for grant


----------



## Kakaki

avk_avk said:


> s56 documents provided - 14 Dec
> Status - Further assessment
> Waiting for grant


So your status is very similar to me. I know someone else who has provided S56 on 10 Dec and he is still waiting too. I think we should expect a grant in early Jan. Let us know if your visa is granted.


----------



## GTI2020

858 visa application 15 Dec, medical request immediately (auto response)
Medical performed 16 Dec
Health Cleared 18 Dec
Status "Application received", Seems case officer has not opened my case. Neither received any s56.
Lets see when the good news arrives!!


----------



## avk_avk

Kakaki said:


> So your status is very similar to me. I know someone else who has provided S56 on 10 Dec and he is still waiting too. I think we should expect a grant in early Jan. Let us know if your visa is granted.


Sure. Lets be hopeful to get grant soon.


----------



## rabit

p.scott930 said:


> Hi, do you mean all the papers are first-authored?


yes.


----------



## NDSwami

Hello everyone,
I have just joined this forum today and would like to get your response on my profile if I should go ahead applying for GTI:

Bachelors in Engg. in IT stream, India
Total 10 years of experience working on banking products like Flexcube, Avaloq.
Offshore
Currently working in Investment Bank as Analyst
Six years of exp. working on Avaloq.
** Avaloq is a Swiss banking product providing Fintech solutions to over 140 banks globally.

Major investment banks in Aus use Avaloq as its core banking sofware.
per many hiring agencies reports, very limited resources available in Australian market with Avaloq skills, they refer it as Niche skill.

Based on these skills is there change for my profile in GTI?

Thank you.


----------



## Mandaligov

rabit said:


> Update:
> GTI EOI Lodged - 21/07/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 07/12/2020
> Request for further information for the GTIP - 17/12/2020
> UID - 22/12/2020
> 
> I'm a post-doc (machine learning and AI), onshore, salary: ~90k, Ph.D. (June 2020)


Congrats!
I was going through your posts and for the second RFI you said they asked for evidence of grants funded. Could you please let me know what you ended up sending them for that? I'm in the same boat and don't know what I should send them.


----------



## Mahraj

I do like to apply for GTI visa. Could anyone help me to find an agent who can help me to submit the GTI VISA application on behalf of me? Or at least introduce some one who willing to be a nominator for me.


----------



## HBow

Mahraj said:


> I do like to apply for GTI visa. Could anyone help me to find an agent who can help me to submit the GTI VISA application on behalf of me? Or at least introduce some one who willing to be a nominator for me.


This forum contains all the information you will need to apply. In addition, multiple mara agents/immigration companies have been mentioned.


----------



## rabit

Mandaligov said:


> Congrats!
> I was going through your posts and for the second RFI you said they asked for evidence of grants funded. Could you please let me know what you ended up sending them for that? I'm in the same boat and don't know what I should send them.


1. A letter from my supervisor saying that he was the CI of the grants, and I was significantly involved in the projects. He also mentioned that we have acknowledged all the funding organizations in our papers and that there are several co-authors from those organizations.
2. A list of my publications, with links from IEEE explore etc. I stated which project funded the research that resulted in each paper, where we acknowledged them and if there were any co-authors from those organizations, who they were.
3. All my papers combined to a single PDF


----------



## GTI2020

*Profile

Offshore* application

*PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University

*Publications*: *44 *

International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)

Total Impact Factor: *160*

Citations: *330*

H-Index*: 8*

Nominator: An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)

Strong recommendation letters (around 6) from very senior professors, collabolators.

Several documents reflecting exceptional achievements, prominence in field, future employment possibilities in Australia
*TIMELINE*

EOI SUBMISSION: MAY 13, 2020

RFI: NOV 13

RFI SUBMITTED BACK: NOV 20, 2020

INVITATION: NOV 23, 2020

ONLINE VISA APPLICATION: 15 DEC, 2020 (REQUESTED HEALTH CHECK UP ON SAME DAY)

MEDICAL CHECK UP: 16 DEC, 2020

MEDICAL CLEARED: 18 DEC, 2020

VISA GRANTED: 24 DEC 2021 (WITHOUT ASKING ANY S56)


----------



## YASEER2020

GTI2020 said:


> *Profile
> 
> Offshore* application
> 
> *PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University
> 
> *Publications*: *44 *
> 
> International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Total Impact Factor: *160*
> 
> Citations: *330*
> 
> H-Index*: 8*
> 
> Nominator: An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> Strong recommendation letters (around 6) from very senior professors, collabolators.
> 
> Several documents reflecting exceptional achievements, prominence in field, future employment possibilities in Australia
> *TIMELINE*
> 
> EOI SUBMISSION: MAY 13, 2020
> 
> RFI: NOV 13
> 
> RFI SUBMITTED BACK: NOV 20, 2020
> 
> INVITATION: NOV 23, 2020
> 
> ONLINE VISA APPLICATION: 15 DEC, 2020 (REQUESTED HEALTH CHECK UP ON SAME DAY)
> 
> MEDICAL CHECK UP: 16 DEC, 2020
> 
> MEDICAL CLEARED: 18 DEC, 2020
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 24 DEC 2021 (WITHOUT ASKING ANY S56)


Congratulations!


----------



## p.scott930

GTI2020 said:


> *Profile
> 
> Offshore* application
> 
> *PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University
> 
> *Publications*: *44 *
> 
> International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Total Impact Factor: *160*
> 
> Citations: *330*
> 
> H-Index*: 8*
> 
> Nominator: An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> Strong recommendation letters (around 6) from very senior professors, collabolators.
> 
> Several documents reflecting exceptional achievements, prominence in field, future employment possibilities in Australia
> *TIMELINE*
> 
> EOI SUBMISSION: MAY 13, 2020
> 
> RFI: NOV 13
> 
> RFI SUBMITTED BACK: NOV 20, 2020
> 
> INVITATION: NOV 23, 2020
> 
> ONLINE VISA APPLICATION: 15 DEC, 2020 (REQUESTED HEALTH CHECK UP ON SAME DAY)
> 
> MEDICAL CHECK UP: 16 DEC, 2020
> 
> MEDICAL CLEARED: 18 DEC, 2020
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 24 DEC 2021 (WITHOUT ASKING ANY S56)


I remember that < 50 EOIs are still on hand. This is a very good sign of finising the EOI in May and June.


----------



## raxataxa

p.scott930 said:


> I remember that < 50 EOIs are still on hand. This is a very good sign of finising the EOI in May and June.


U mean <50%?


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> U mean <50%?


no. There are 187 EOIs submitted in May are still on hand based on the FOI on 31-Oct. 

Two months are gone and I thought they will complete the May EOI very soon.


----------



## p.scott930

Is the recommendation letter a key player here? Why I saw some applicants submitted 4-6 recommendation letters on the top of the nomination letter?


----------



## shankvijay

p.scott930 said:


> Is the recommendation letter a key player here? Why I saw some applicants submitted 4-6 recommendation letters on the top of the nomination letter?


100% I think providing, Global, Local Recomm with your work ethics, How much you contributed to the Business and Community is very important


----------



## p.scott930

shankvijay said:


> 100% I think providing, Global, Local Recomm with your work ethics, How much you contributed to the Business and Community is very important


But even the nomination letter is not compulsory in the first stage. If it's really important, the EOI guideline should point it out.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Kannu said:


> While waiting for GTI UID I have lodged application for South Australia state nomination on 16 Dec and today I got invite from department for 190 visa.. I'll be filing visa in a day or two..


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Zmajche88

Merey Christmas everyone. The next year will be way better than this one. Let's finish it in hope style 
4 months 6 days today


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

p.scott930 said:


> Is the recommendation letter a key player here? Why I saw some applicants submitted 4-6 recommendation letters on the top of the nomination letter?


Ant typical format for recommendation letter?


----------



## darkknight2099

How many of the 15000 places already filled? Any guesses??

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

darkknight2099 said:


> How many of the 15000 places already filled? Any guesses??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


As per the previous released FOI , From 01st July 2020 onward , it was around 1100+ upto the released date (October 2020). 

Below link for reference.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100602-document-released.pdf


----------



## darkknight2099

Based on that pace, they will never even fill 50% of the places.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## skothekar2007

Dear all,

It will be great if you can consider below KEY POINTS which I have mentioned in my EOI and advise about the possibility of acceptance:

1. I have submitted my EOI in AgTech sector
2. I am from India and never been to Australia
3. I hold Ph.D. from reputed Indian University in Chemical Tech. I passed out in APRIL-2010
4. Did my Post-Doc studies from USA and I was there for SIX months in 2010. My specialization was Chemistry.
5. I have 16 International Publications and Presentations with ~60 Citations (h-index: 4 publications, i10-index: 3 publications)
6. I have a few Publications/Presentations related to AgTech
7. 10+ years of total industrial experience with ~5 years of AgTech experience.
8. My elder sibling is an Australian Citizen, currently staying in Sydney (but not working in AgTech sector)
9. I can easily fetch or cross required salary threshold if I work in Australia
10. At present, I have no Nominator

It will be great to receive your valuable feedback on my above queries, please.

Thanks!


----------



## Mandaligov

rabit said:


> 1. A letter from my supervisor saying that he was the CI of the grants, and I was significantly involved in the projects. He also mentioned that we have acknowledged all the funding organizations in our papers and that there are several co-authors from those organizations.
> 2. A list of my publications, with links from IEEE explore etc. I stated which project funded the research that resulted in each paper, where we acknowledged them and if there were any co-authors from those organizations, who they were.
> 3. All my papers combined to a single PDF


Thank you very much for the information. It was very helpful.


----------



## Mas123456

Just updating

I have sent the update on my application to the department saying my gross salary is above threshold I haven't received any update yet. I have PhD, papers, conferences, salary, nominator. But still I haven't gotten any answer. This supposed to be fast track. 

Also once I sent my update two weeks ago they sent one confirmation Email. In the Email there was a FAQs part I put here maybe it helps someone. 



*Frequently asked questions:*
*What are the requirements that need to be met in order to apply under the Global Talent Independent program?*
*How to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa through the Global Talent Independent program*
*If you have already lodged an Expression of Interest*
*Recent University graduate enquiries
If you have been invited to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa and have been provided with a Global Talent unique identifier*
*Can I lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application without a Global Talent Unique Identifier?*
*Can I change my nominator if I have already lodged my application?
Am I required to provide evidence of functional English in order to lodge a valid visa application?*
*Do I need to undertake a health examination for my visa application?*
*Do I need to have my health examinations completed before lodging the application?*
*Do I need to have all my police clearances issued before lodging the application?*
*Can I include family members to my application?*
*If you are a Migration Agent*
*For any other immigration matters*

*What are the requirements that need to be met in order to apply under the Global Talent Independent program?*
Refer to our website page for the latest information.

To be considered for an invitation to apply under the program, you need to demonstrate that you are highly skilled in one of the seven target sectors:
• AgTech
• Space and Advanced Manufacturing
• FinTech
• Energy and Mining Technology
• MedTech
• Cyber Security
• Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT

To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Visa Program under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must also:
· prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements
· still be prominent in their field of expertise
· provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise
· have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
· have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant

Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track record of professional and outstanding achievements. This may include senior roles, patents, professional awards and international publications, media articles and memberships.

Places are also available to students who can demonstrate their exceptional talent and international recognition.
Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July.

In assessing this, we will consider:
• current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or
• future job offers outlining remuneration, or
• recent PhD or Masters graduates in the target sectors

*How to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa through the Global Talent Independent program*
Please go to the Global Talent Independent program website page for further information

To be eligible to lodge (apply for) a Distinguished Talent visa through the Global Talent Independent (GTI) program; you must be formally invited by the Department. Candidates can submit an Expression of Interest through the Global Talent contact form (select option 1). Please follow the questions step-by-step, noting the qualifications questions.

Please note, if you receive an error message in the Global Talent contact form, this is likely due to document upload limit, the form can only have a maximum of 19MB.
*If you have already lodged an Expression of Interest*
The Department will be in contact with you, you will not receive an email confirming that your Expression of Interest has been received.

If you are requesting an update on the status of your Expression of Interest, kindly note due to COVID-19 we cannot provide an update, the Department will be in contact with you when it is possible. Please do not make repeated EOI submissions as this may cause further processing delays.

If you have submitted an EOI and you have additional documents, please note this auto-reply is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.

If you have submitted an EOI and you have additional documents that could not be added to your EOI, send them to [email protected] and they will be added to your case*. Please provide your passport number in your email.* Please note this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents have been added to your case.

To ensure your documents can be viewed, please *do not* provide them in .zip files or cloud-based hyperlinks. Once received, please note this auto-reply message is acknowledgment that your documents have been added to your case.

Note: Global Talent Officers cannot be your nominator. You are encouraged to find your own nominator through your connections to Australia.

*Recent university graduates*
Recent university graduates who wish to be considered under the Global Talent Independent program must fall under one of the following categories:
• PhD students who have completed their studies in the last 3 years, or are in their final six months of submitting their thesis (of degrees relevant to one of the seven target sectors). Evidence will need to be provided.
• Masters graduates or Bachelor (Honours) graduates who have completed their studies in the last 3 years, and have an overall grade-point average of 80% (or above) out of 100. Evidence will need to be provided.

We will not respond to email enquiries regarding whether or not your degree meets program requirements.

*If you have been invited to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa and have been provided with a Global Talent unique identifier*
As of 29 February 2020, you must lodge the visa application and/or additional documents via ImmiAccount.
Please review the Departments website for the 858 Distinguished Talent visa. The website provides information on:
· Health and police checks
· Identity
· Functional English
· Visa cost (application charge)
· Family unit – who you can include in your application
· Nominators.
Nominator
_In order to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa you must be nominated by an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen, or an Australian organisation with a national reputation in the same field as you. The nominator needs to attest to your achievements and international standing and is not required to provide you with employment or assist you to become established in Australia._

Note: You cannot change your nominator once you have lodged your visa application. If you have not lodged your visa application and wish to change your nominator, you may change it.

*Can I lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application without a Global Talent Unique Identifier?*
Distinguished Talent visa applications lodged without a Global Talent unique identifier will not be guaranteed priority visa processing in line with Global Talent program arrangements, as applicants were not eligible under the Global Talent Independent program criteria at the time of visa lodgement.

Applicants who submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) after they have lodged a Distinguish Talent visa application will be subject to standard EOI assessment timeframes, in line with the processing queue.
* 
Can I change my nominator if I have already lodged my application?*
As the nomination is a time of application criteria, you cannot change to a new nominator once a visa application has been lodged. 

*Am I required to provide evidence of functional English in order to lodge a valid visa application?*
Global Talent Independent applicants are required to provide evidence of functional English, unless the applicant is a passport holder of applicable country, or the applicant elects to pay the 2nd VAC. The evidence needs to be provided at the time of application with no waiver provisions in place.
There is an exception for any primary applicant who is under 18 at the time of application.
There are a number of ways to demonstrate functional English proficiency. For information on how to demonstrate this level, please refer to more information on functional English requirements refer to Functional English


*Do I need to undertake a health examination for my visa application?*
Yes – all applicants applying for a Distinguished Talent visa are required to undertake health examinations to demonstrate they meet the health requirement. In some circumstances, family members who are not coming to Australia with the applicants might also need to undertake health examinations.

*Do I need to have my health examinations completed before lodging the application?*
No – you will be notified to undertake the health examinations after lodging your application successfully. When you are requested to undergo medicals, you will be provided with a HAP ID and a list of where the appointment can be undertaken.

The Department is aware of the disruptions to visa medical services, both in Australia and outside Australia, due to COVID-19. The visa processing area will take the extended timeframes and disruptions into account when considering your visa application.

For information on a visa medical services near you please refer to Contact us by selecting your current location.

*Do I need to have all my police clearances issued before lodging the application?*
As part of the character requirement, applicants over 17 are required to provide police clearances from all the countries/regions where they have been residing for over 12 months (cumulatively) in the past 10 years.

Police clearances can be provided after lodging your application. However, as processing times for obtaining police clearances in certain countries/regions can be very long, you are encouraged to apply for the police clearances in advance and provide them when you lodge your application.

If you were unable to provide your police clearances at time of application, you will be notified by the Department to provide them.

The Department is aware of the disruptions to police check issuing authorities due to COVID-19. The visa processing area will take the extended timeframes and disruptions into account when considering your visa application.

*Can I include family members to my application?*
You can include members of the family unit when you apply. You can also add family to your application at any time before we decide on your application. Family members who apply for the visa must meet our health and character requirements.
Members of the family unit (MoFU) means:
For visa purposes, you are a member of the main applicant's family unit if you are:
• the main applicant's spouse or de facto partner
• the main applicant's child, or their partner's child, who is not engaged, married or in a de facto relationship and is:
· aged under 18 years, or
· aged 18 to 23 years and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner, or
· aged 23 years or older and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner due to a partial or total physical or mental disability
· the dependent child of the child above
If you are under 18 years old, you can include:
· A parent
· Members of the family unit of that parent.

*If you are a Migration Agent*
Please attach Form 956 if you submit an EOI on behalf of a candidate.
If you believe your client has compassionate or compelling circumstances that should be considered for expedited processing, please provide appropriate evidence in support of these claims. We will only respond if we consider there are grounds for expedition.
For other matters, please refer your enquiry through to the Agents Gateway. 
*For any other immigration matters*
Please refer your enquiries and feedback through to general enquiries or contact 131 881. Please visit our Department website to explore visa options.

Kind Regards,

Global Talent Independent program support



Important Notice: The content of this email is intended only for use by the individual or entity to whom it is addressed. If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. 

Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Home Affairs and ABF respect your privacy and have obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. 

Unsolicited commercial emails MUST NOT be sent to the originator of this email.


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> But even the nomination letter is not compulsory in the first stage. If it's really important, the EOI guideline should point it out.


Back then around June, the Global Talent contact form didn't really ask for recommendation letter. Under the attachment section it only said:










It didn't really ask for recommendation letter so I didn't provide one when I submitted my EOI in June.


Recently the text for attachment has changed to suggest more possible attachments:









I then emailed the department with my recommendation letter from my nominator, Form 1000 and evidence to prove my nominator's reputable background.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> Back then around June, the Global Talent contact form didn't really ask for recommendation letter. Under the attachment section it only said:
> View attachment 98834
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't really ask for recommendation letter so I didn't provide one when I submitted my EOI in June.
> 
> 
> Recently the text for attachment has changed to suggest more possible attachments:
> View attachment 98835
> 
> 
> I then emailed the department with my recommendation letter from my nominator, Form 1000 and evidence to prove my nominator's reputable background.


Thanks. I will try to get the nomination letter right after Christmas


----------



## Mandaligov

How should we find a nominator if we are offshore and have no connections inside Australia? I know about ACS but I've heard they are very picky and you need to have a great resume. Is that true? Any information or suggestions you guys might have that could help me with this problem?


----------



## expfr20

Mandaligov said:


> How should we find a nominator if we are offshore and have no connections inside Australia? I know about ACS but I've heard they are very picky and you need to have a great resume. Is that true? Any information or suggestions you guys might have that could help me with this problem?


First, you need the UID. Then approach ACS


----------



## arra24

anyone applied EOI for data science in Nov 2020? Have you got the UID ?


----------



## johnyjohny

Mandaligov said:


> How should we find a nominator if we are offshore and have no connections inside Australia? I know about ACS but I've heard they are very picky and you need to have a great resume. Is that true? Any information or suggestions you guys might have that could help me with this problem?


There is no harm in approaching ACS(free of charge ...I believe) since getting nominator without somebody knowing you closely in Australia is a uphill task. My guess with respect to ACS is that great resume without patent or publications(in known newspaper or journals) or inventions may not work.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi During the visa filing does anyone have to report anything about a past Divorce (many yrs ago) or just stick with the present Marriage status and spouse ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,
Good day,

Quick question please,

I have submitted my EOI since 15th August 2020 and till now I did not receive anything...

*Noting that, Now (My CV after the submission of EOI)... *
1. My PhD Examination Outcome was on 11/11/2020, still waiting for the official docs.
2. Totally, I have 11 papers, 5 Journals (Q1-Q2), 4 Conferences and 2 journals under preparation (All First Author).
3. Citations was 33, and now I have 40.
4. Nominator: was Senior Lecturer (Supervisor), NOW I got a new nominator, he is a professor and currently the Dean & Head of School (_*can I change the * *Nominator? would that make any difference*_?).
5. Reviewer for three journals (Q1 and Q2).
6. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional).
6. My student Visa ends by April next year.

Please, any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status? time is running.

Your help and advice are highly appreciated.
Regards

*My profile on submission date...*
Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I have submitted my thesis since (10/09/2020).
My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
Totally, I have eight papers (5 journals and 3 conferences (Citations 33)), this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
2 journals (Q1) under preparation.
Reviewer for two journals (Q1 and Q2).
I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference.

In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.

Your help and advice are highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## zamana

Hello everyone and thanks to all of the people who have contributed in this huge thread.

I applied for EOI yesterday so fingers crossed (Y).

I am working in Offensive Cyber Security with around 9 years of experience. My current salary is around 62k AUD. I have published around 8-9 CVEs and my research has been featured on a popular Newspaper and also on the blogs by other Cyber Security giants. I have OSWE Certification which is considered as the most advanced and I just checked on Linkedin, only less than 40 people have this in Australia. I provided proofs from Glassdoor and Seek Job portal that employees with similar skillset are already earning above 153k threshold so can I.

What are my odds?


----------



## darkknight2099

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good day,
> 
> Quick question please,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI since 15th August 2020 and till now I did not receive anything...
> 
> *Noting that, Now (My CV after the submission of EOI)... *
> 1. My PhD Examination Outcome was on 11/11/2020, still waiting for the official docs.
> 2. Totally, I have 11 papers, 5 Journals (Q1-Q2), 4 Conferences and 2 journals under preparation (All First Author).
> 3. Citations was 33, and now I have 40.
> 4. Nominator: was Senior Lecturer (Supervisor), NOW I got a new nominator, he is a professor and currently the Dean & Head of School (_*can I change the * *Nominator? would that make any difference*_?).
> 5. Reviewer for three journals (Q1 and Q2).
> 6. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional).
> 6. My student Visa ends by April next year.
> 
> Please, any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status? time is running.
> 
> Your help and advice are highly appreciated.
> Regards
> 
> *My profile on submission date...*
> Currently, I am a PhD student in Australia and I have submitted my thesis since (10/09/2020).
> My field is Data Stream Mining which is in data science.
> Totally, I have eight papers (5 journals and 3 conferences (Citations 33)), this year I have published three papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> 2 journals (Q1) under preparation.
> Reviewer for two journals (Q1 and Q2).
> I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference.
> 
> In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my Current annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> Your help and advice are highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Why don't you apply for 485 visa?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

SamIQ86 said:


> (_*can I change the Nominator? would that make any difference*_?).


So far I haven't seen any written statement saying that you can't change nominator during EOI stage. I know that you can't change nominator once you lodge the actual visa application where Form 1000 is submitted.
If your new nominator is more reputable than your previous one, that might help. By how much? I'm not sure.



SamIQ86 said:


> Please, any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status? time is running.


If you contact them and ask about EOI status, based on my own experience and most users' experience on this forum: you will not get anything other than the standard automated email reply.

As @darkknight2099 pointed out, you might consider visa 485 just in case you don't receive UID in time.

I highly doubt you will get a job offer (>= 1 year contract) right away when your student visa is expiring in 4 months. One advantage for applying visa 485 is that you can start applying for jobs. And once you have a job offer you can then leverage that in your EOI, saying that you have successfully securing employment in Australia and you are still currently prominent in the field. I was kind of in a better position during my EOI stage where I'm working for one of the GO8 universities, and I'm working on external funded medical research projects. I used these facts to elevate my EOI application.

Alternatively you can consult a visa lawyer, I think typically an one-hour consultation costs around $300 - $400. My gut feeling is that they probably will advise you to go with visa 485 if time is really running out. Do note that visa 485 has a rather narrow window where you have to lodge the application after you completed your degree. Once you miss the window you might not be able to lodge the application anymore for 485.


----------



## HBow

Bayleaf said:


> ...Do note that visa 485 has a rather narrow window where you have to lodge the application after you completed your degree. Once you miss the window you might not be able to lodge the application anymore for 485.


Can confirm, there’s no leeway on 485 window. I just missed out on mine as phd examiner responses were delayed 3 months over xmas the other year, which made me miss the 6 month visa timeframe.

I’d hit up the 485, it’s a smart safety net. As bayleaf said, it’ll give you the chance to find a job in your field. And, it will keep you onshore which will help your chances for PR invite.


----------



## darkknight2099

HBow said:


> Can confirm, there’s no leeway on 485 window. I just missed out on mine as phd examiner responses were delayed 3 months over xmas the other year, which made me miss the 6 month visa timeframe.
> 
> I’d hit up the 485, it’s a smart safety net. As bayleaf said, it’ll give you the chance to find a job in your field. And, it will keep you onshore which will help your chances for PR invite.


Why the PhD examiner response time has to do anything about the 6 months period? You can apply once you get the completion letter. I think you misunderstood the application window.

I found this on a migration agent website: "You are not considered to have completed your course on submission of your thesis. Your date of completion would be the date that is provided on a notification that your thesis was accepted and all academic requirements have been completed."


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

darkknight2099 said:


> Why the PhD examiner response time has to do anything about the 6 months period? You can apply once you get the completion letter. I think you misunderstood the application window.
> 
> I found this on a migration agent website: "You are not considered to have completed your course on submission of your thesis. Your date of completion would be the date that is provided on a notification that your thesis was accepted and all academic requirements have been completed."
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thank you, but I did not. 

My visa had expired before my examiners’ comments were returned to the uni. So, I had gone onto my partner’s visa. But with the delay in turning around their comments within the university, before I could start my edits, the time the final award was granted was outside of the 6 month mark. So, I could not qualify.

I know this, because I tried to apply for the visa just in case, but I could not complete the submission process. The error message it provided confirmed this fact for me.


----------



## pravin058

riskyHao said:


> Hi folks, I have my 858 visa granted today. I am an offshore applicant. Thank you for all the information I found in this thread. It has been extremely helpful. Below is my timeline:
> 
> lodged the GTI EOI on 12 Oct. 2020
> Got UID on 27 Oct. 2020
> Visa applied on 18 Nov.
> s56 on spouse and health assessment completed on 1 Dec.
> Granted 22 Dec.


Hi @riskyHao, I am willing to lodge EOI in GTI Australia but struggling to find a template to write achievements description and CV. Can you help me with the templates ? you have used for CV, Cover letter, Outstanding Achievement template and Nominator description. I need formats to re-write these to submit EOI. I will be grateful for your help.([email protected])


----------



## pravin058

shankvijay said:


> Congratulations


Hi Folks,
I am willing to lodge EOI GTI Australia program, Can you help me format/templates of CV, Cover letter, Outstating Achievements and nominator description(Form 1000)?.Need help to prepare these documents in acceptable format. <SNIP - moderator> I will be thankful for your help.


----------



## Zmajche88

Still a public holiday in Australia today. But tomorrow is a new day. Hope they continue clearing May/June/July/August from tomorrow


----------



## Iraj

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Hi
congrate.
is it possible to do me a favor and send your completed form 1000? [email protected]
although I received my invitation, I need a template for form 1000.


----------



## Iraj

UniversalTalent-2020 said:


> Mine was granted today, exactly one month after filing 858.


Hi
congrate.
is it possible to do me a favor and send your completed form 1000? [email protected]
although I received my invitation, I need a template for form 1000.


----------



## Iraj

Nat_Live said:


> Hi All,
> Latest Update
> Submitted my EOI on 2nd October
> Received UDID on 16th October
> Launched 858 on 18th November
> Medical Cleared on 27th November
> 858 Visa granted on 22nd December


Hi
congrats.
is it possible to do me a favor and send your completed form 1000? [email protected]
although I received my invitation, I need a template for form 1000.


----------



## sathyajithsr

Is anyone having an idea about the quota? Like approximately how many is left for the rest of the FY for this visa category?


----------



## Bayleaf

sathyajithsr said:


> Is anyone having an idea about the quota? Like approximately how many is left for the rest of the FY for this visa category?


In terms of visa grant, as of 23rd Oct 2020 (0.31 year of this financial year), 3039 spots (20.3%) were filled out of the 15,000 quota.

In terms of EOI, 1100 UIDs were issued between 1st July to 31st October.

At the moment, I haven't seen any official figures from November onwards.


----------



## cidc

appu2020 said:


> Thank you so much for explaining in details . I took an BLS appointment before I even submitted the application . Now it takes minimum 20-25 days to get an appointment. So that’s going to help me. Singapore COC should be straight forward I believe.


Hi appu2020, I've PM'ed you regarding the BLS and Singapore COC process. 
Has anyone recently undergone the BLS process and could tell me if they keep the passport? Its no longer just a 5-day process, they told me it takes 4 weeks or more.


----------



## sathyajithsr

Thanks


----------



## hcfrff

Does anyone know what is Advanced Digital?


----------



## riskyHao

pravin058 said:


> Hi @riskyHao, I am willing to lodge EOI in GTI Australia but struggling to find a template to write achievements description and CV. Can you help me with the templates ? you have used for CV, Cover letter, Outstanding Achievement template and Nominator description. I need formats to re-write these to submit EOI. I will be grateful for your help.([email protected])


No offense, but it is the best of your interests to make your own format. The template is supposed for an agent who does repeating works day and day.


----------



## samkslee

Dear all

I submitted my EOI on Dec 10 and received UID on Dec 22. Now preparing the visa application but not too sure if I should get passport bio page from the nominator? Quite odd to be honest as it’s highly confidential PII...

Many thanks!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

samkslee said:


> Dear all
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 10 and received UID on Dec 22. Now preparing the visa application but not too sure if I should get passport bio page from the nominator? Quite odd to be honest as it’s highly confidential PII...
> 
> Many thanks!


Congratulations, 

If you don't mind, Can you please share your profile?

And also curious to know whether you are *offshore/ onshore* applicant?

Best of luck for future processes.


----------



## darkknight2099

samkslee said:


> Dear all
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 10 and received UID on Dec 22. Now preparing the visa application but not too sure if I should get passport bio page from the nominator? Quite odd to be honest as it’s highly confidential PII...
> 
> Many thanks!


Congratulations! 
Kindly would you please share your profile.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrah

Dear Fellows,
I have question regarding the research paper criteria? Specific journal mentioned in list of ABDC? I have publication in MDPI (Impact Factor 2.5). Is that acceptable for GTI?
Thanks


----------



## samkslee

darkknight2099 said:


> Congratulations!
> Kindly would you please share your profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


ICT / digital stream architect in a tech giant. Above income threshold. MPhil with a few publications long time ago.


----------



## samkslee

haruimam said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> If you don't mind, Can you please share your profile?
> 
> And also curious to know whether you are *offshore/ onshore* applicant?
> 
> Best of luck for future processes.


Offshore


----------



## darkknight2099

samkslee said:


> ICT / digital stream architect in a tech giant. Above income threshold. MPhil with a few publications long time ago.


Many thanks and all the best with the visa application. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

samkslee said:


> Dear all
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 10 and received UID on Dec 22. Now preparing the visa application but not too sure if I should get passport bio page from the nominator? Quite odd to be honest as it’s highly confidential PII...
> 
> Many thanks!


It was discussed here before that you don't need to include the passport bio page of the nominator. The form 1000 has their date of birth, full name, phone and address. DHA can determine the status of your nominator by using this data. If they couldn't, they will ask you for further information about the nominator. Good luck.


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Anyone in this group applied in *Energy & Mining technology sector *& got feedback* (+Ve/-Ve).*

I feel like this sector is mostly ignored by Global Talent Officer. Although, this is a vacation period but I haven't heard any good News /Bad News from candidates applied in this sectors. 

Anyone have any idea 💡 about it 

Best regards


----------



## hasan09007

Hi Does anyone know where to send email to apply for IED extension? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iraj

hasan09007 said:


> Hi Does anyone know where to send email to apply for IED extension? Thanks in advance.


hello
what do you mean by IED?


----------



## Niki__Patel

Hi all,

Can anybody suggest which field should I apply for GTI for a better chance? I fall under Data Science as well as Advanced Manufacturing.

Regards,
Niki


----------



## NB

Niki__Patel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody suggest which field should I apply for GTI for a better chance? I fall under Data Science as well as Advanced Manufacturing.
> 
> Regards,
> Niki


I would go with advanced manufacturing
Australia would be giving a lot of stress on manufacturing in the coming days
Cheers


----------



## Niki__Patel

NB said:


> I would go with advanced manufacturing
> Australia would be giving a lot of stress on manufacturing in the coming days
> Cheers


Thanks. I also believe there will be more demand for manufacturing in the coming days.


----------



## Bayleaf

Niki__Patel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody suggest which field should I apply for GTI for a better chance? I fall under Data Science as well as Advanced Manufacturing.
> 
> Regards,
> Niki


Take this with a grain of salt:
I attended a webinar hosted by a visa lawyer a while ago, he says the Australia government's current focus are on three sectors: advanced manufacturing, financial services (including FinTech) and health (MedTech). 





__





Permanent Migration Program to support Australian jobs growth







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au








__





New taskforce to create jobs by attracting businesses and talent to Australia







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## suvinganjoo

cidc said:


> Hi appu2020, I've PM'ed you regarding the BLS and Singapore COC process.
> Has anyone recently undergone the BLS process and could tell me if they keep the passport? Its no longer just a 5-day process, they told me it takes 4 weeks or more.


Hi I have applied for PCC from BLS and yes they keep the passport. I applied on 1st December and still haven't received the outcome and my passport although I know that the field verification has been completed few weeks back.


----------



## Mas123456

haruimam said:


> Anyone in this group applied in *Energy & Mining technology sector *& got feedback* (+Ve/-Ve).*
> 
> I feel like this sector is mostly ignored by Global Talent Officer. Although, this is a vacation period but I haven't heard any good News /Bad News from candidates applied in this sectors.
> 
> Anyone have any idea 💡 about it
> 
> Best regards


I did my salary is even above threshold two month no reply yet.


----------



## Nadia0336

Hello All 

Here i am from Pakistan i am interested to apply for GTI, i am in the final year of PhD mathematics, particularly doing research on theory of solitons, i want to know can someone guide me in which sector my expertise will fall for GTI


----------



## prajnyasandeep

Mas123456 said:


> I did my salary is even above threshold two month no reply yet.


Hi I have got my EOI in 3 weeks and visa in 4 weeks. It should happen soon 
Best wishes


----------



## Narumatu

Nadia0336 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Here i am from Pakistan i am interested to apply for GTI, i am in the final year of PhD mathematics, particularly doing research on theory of solitons, i want to know can someone guide me in which sector my expertise will fall for GTI


If you in Australia you can apply for subclass 190 job title mathematician!


----------



## Nadia0336

Narumatu said:


> If you in Australia you can apply for subclass 190 job title mathematician!


No i am from Pakistan, doing PhD from HIT, China, soon with in few days going to submit my thesis.The main and significant application of my field includes optical fiber communication systems, mathematical physics, quantum mechanics, plasma physics from these branches in which category i can fall for GTI? i would like to thank you for valuable suggestions.....................Advance.............................in my research area i have published 17 articles in high impact factor journals with 240 citations and C.Impact Factor (36.45)


----------



## Nadia0336

GTI2020 said:


> *Profile
> 
> Offshore* application
> 
> *PhD in Neuroscience* Last Semester from world top 100 University
> 
> *Publications*: *44 *
> 
> International peer reviewed publications (*80*% publications in *Q1 *journal, *20* First authors)
> 
> Total Impact Factor: *160*
> 
> Citations: *330*
> 
> H-Index*: 8*
> 
> Nominator: An *Associate Professor* (University of Wollongong, Australia)
> 
> Strong recommendation letters (around 6) from very senior professors, collabolators.
> 
> Several documents reflecting exceptional achievements, prominence in field, future employment possibilities in Australia
> *TIMELINE*
> 
> EOI SUBMISSION: MAY 13, 2020
> 
> RFI: NOV 13
> 
> RFI SUBMITTED BACK: NOV 20, 2020
> 
> INVITATION: NOV 23, 2020
> 
> ONLINE VISA APPLICATION: 15 DEC, 2020 (REQUESTED HEALTH CHECK UP ON SAME DAY)
> 
> MEDICAL CHECK UP: 16 DEC, 2020
> 
> MEDICAL CLEARED: 18 DEC, 2020
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 24 DEC 2021 (WITHOUT ASKING ANY S56)


Hi dear how you searched your nominator?


----------



## skothekar2007

Dear forum members,

I request your valuable opinion in evaluating my chances of getting a successful GTI before actually submitting an EOI online.
I am an offshore Ph.D. holder (got it 10 years back) from one of the prominent institutes in India, have 10+ years industrial experience with 5 years in AgTech (working as Tech Manager-R&D), 16 international publications/presentations (7 international journal publications/9 international presentations, total 58 citations so far), SIX months post-doc studies at US-based university, elder brother having Australian citizenship and staying in Sydney.

With above information furnished, I wonder where I would be standing in the competition and it will be great to receive some feedback here.

Thanks!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Mas123456 said:


> I did my salary is even above threshold two month no reply yet.





skothekar2007 said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I request your valuable opinion in evaluating my chances of getting a successful GTI before actually submitting an EOI online.
> I am an offshore Ph.D. holder (got it 10 years back) from one of the prominent institutes in India, have 10+ years industrial experience with 5 years in AgTech (working as Tech Manager-R&D), 16 international publications/presentations (7 international journal publications/9 international presentations, total 58 citations so far), SIX months post-doc studies at US-based university, elder brother having Australian citizenship and staying in Sydney.
> 
> With above information furnished, I wonder where I would be standing in the competition and it will be great to receive some feedback here.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you have excellent Profile to get invitation, hope you meet the salary threshold too.
Best wishes


----------



## skothekar2007

haruimam said:


> I think you have excellent Profile to get invitation, hope you meet the salary threshold too.
> Best wishes


Thanks a lot haruimam! As I am working outside of Australia, my present salary is below threshold. In Australia, I will most probably cross the salary threshold. Let's see fingers crossed!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

skothekar2007 said:


> Thanks a lot haruimam! As I am working outside of Australia, my present salary is below threshold. In Australia, I will most probably cross the salary threshold. Let's see fingers crossed!


You need to prove this in your EOI application, Below link and screenshot for your reference. 






Eligibility


Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## skothekar2007

haruimam said:


> You need to prove this in your EOI application, Below link and screenshot for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eligibility
> 
> 
> Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98863


Thanks again haruimam! To be honest, at present, I am not able to prove anything of this. If I convert my current salary into AUD , it is nowhere close to the threshold. No Australian job offer at the moment. Moreover, I got my Ph.D in 2010.

Few pluses are:

1. I have 5 years industrial experience in AgTech (not many applicants can be found here atleast)
2. Ph.D (although obtained 10 years back)
3. Post-Doc studies from USA
4. Elder sibling Australian citizen (but can't nominate me as his expertise is not in AgTech)
5. International publications in Taylor & Francis and ACS Journals

Still, I will just lodge my online EOI. Anticipate positive outcome!


----------



## HBow

skothekar2007 said:


> Thanks again haruimam! To be honest, at present, I am not able to prove anything of this. If I convert my current salary into AUD , it is nowhere close to the threshold. No Australian job offer at the moment. Moreover, I got my Ph.D in 2010.
> 
> Few pluses are:
> 
> 1. I have 5 years industrial experience in AgTech (not many applicants can be found here atleast)
> 2. Ph.D (although obtained 10 years back)
> 3. Post-Doc studies from USA
> 4. Elder sibling Australian citizen (but can't nominate me as his expertise is not in AgTech)
> 5. International publications in Taylor & Francis and ACS Journals
> 
> Still, I will just lodge my online EOI. Anticipate positive outcome!


You can check sites like glassdoor to get average salary for a job.


----------



## skothekar2007

HBow said:


> You can check sites like glassdoor to get average salary for a job.


Correct! Thank you. I have checked and it confirms that I can get as per threshold.


----------



## kuliHalo

Hello everybody!
Does anyone know what the chances are to get a visa once an invitation has been received? 
Which issues can potentially negatively impact the process?
Thank you!
k.


----------



## NB

kuliHalo said:


> Hello everybody!
> Does anyone know what the chances are to get a visa once an invitation has been received?
> Which issues can potentially negatively impact the process?
> Thank you!
> k.


First your claims should be true
Second your character clearance (PCC from all applicable countries)
Third your medical clearance
Cheers


----------



## kuliHalo

NB said:


> First your claims should be true
> Second your character clearance (PCC from all applicable countries)
> Third your medical clearance
> Cheers


Thank you!
Given those are fine, are there any other obstacles?


----------



## NB

kuliHalo said:


> Thank you!
> Given those are fine, are there any other obstacles?


None I can think of
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

skothekar2007 said:


> Thanks again haruimam! To be honest, at present, I am not able to prove anything of this. If I convert my current salary into AUD , it is nowhere close to the threshold. No Australian job offer at the moment. Moreover, I got my Ph.D in 2010.
> 
> Few pluses are:
> 
> 1. I have 5 years industrial experience in AgTech (not many applicants can be found here atleast)
> 2. Ph.D (although obtained 10 years back)
> 3. Post-Doc studies from USA
> 4. Elder sibling Australian citizen (but can't nominate me as his expertise is not in AgTech)
> 5. International publications in Taylor & Francis and ACS Journals
> 
> Still, I will just lodge my online EOI. Anticipate positive outcome!


All the very best


----------



## skothekar2007

haruimam said:


> All the very best


Thanks!


----------



## skothekar2007

skothekar2007 said:


> Thanks!


Wish you the same HARUIMAM!


----------



## AgBio

Hi All, just outside of the main discussion, I am going to apply for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work*, as I do not hear about EOI since July 2020.

However, the application asks for "Overseas Police Clearance - National" for each country I studies/lived in.

Has someone recently applied for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work? *Did you get police clearance from each country?
If you know the procedure, please help me.
_
This is ridiculous after living Aus for more than 4 years, to extend the visa for another 2-4 years I have to get police clearance from 3 other countries! Besides during this COVID time, this is going to be a crazy load of work._







Character History, Evidence of







immi.homeaffairs.gov.au









Character requirements for visas


How to meet our character requirements.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Hi All, just outside of the main discussion, I am going to apply for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work*, as I do not hear about EOI since July 2020.
> 
> However, the application asks for "Overseas Police Clearance - National" for each country I studies/lived in.
> 
> Has someone recently applied for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work? *Did you get police clearance from each country?
> If you know the procedure, please help me.
> 
> _This is ridiculous after living Aus for more than 4 years, to extend the visa for another 2-4 years I have to get police clearance from 3 other countries! Besides during this COVID time, this is going to be a crazy load of work._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character History, Evidence of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character requirements for visas
> 
> 
> How to meet our character requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98865


I didn't apply for visa 485 but visa 482, even for a 2 years visa I still had to go through this despite living in Australia for more than 8 years at that point.

You are obligated to declare your travel history in the application, the case officer will want to see your police cert if you have stayed in any countries for 12 months of more within the last 10 years. On the bright side, if you receive your UID within one year from the date stated on the police cert, you can still use the same cert for GTI visa application.


----------



## Bayleaf

kuliHalo said:


> Hello everybody!
> Does anyone know what the chances are to get a visa once an invitation has been received?
> Which issues can potentially negatively impact the process?
> Thank you!
> k.


Based on last financial year data, 99.5% of GTI visa application lodged in the last financial year were approved.


----------



## mustafa01

AgBio said:


> Hi All, just outside of the main discussion, I am going to apply for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work*, as I do not hear about EOI since July 2020.
> 
> However, the application asks for "Overseas Police Clearance - National" for each country I studies/lived in.
> 
> Has someone recently applied for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work? *Did you get police clearance from each country?
> If you know the procedure, please help me.
> 
> _This is ridiculous after living Aus for more than 4 years, to extend the visa for another 2-4 years I have to get police clearance from 3 other countries! Besides during this COVID time, this is going to be a crazy load of work._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character History, Evidence of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character requirements for visas
> 
> 
> How to meet our character requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98865


There is logic behind it. Hypothetically some one could still commit crime overseas if they have residing in Australia forever. For example, lets say an applicant who has been residing in Australia on Temp visa goes overseas every year or so to meet their family/friends, holidays, etc. During their stay in that overseas country what is the guarantee that they have not committed any crimes and what if there is a prosecution pending from a pervious crime which was not in effect when the first visa was lodged? This is where an overseas PCC comes in play. Whenever a new visa is lodged, most applicants have to provide PCC regardless if they have visited that countries in years. CO might also ask applicants to submit a new PCC before the 12 month expiry period if applicant have travelled overseas before a decision has been made on the application.
Similar analogy follows for AFP. State police does not automatically reports all crimes committed by Temp visa applicants to DoHA (except domestic violence where the crime is reported to DoHA).

The good news is Department is very sympathetic these days because of covid. They are providing applicants up to 3 months time to provide PCC as long as they provide evidence that they have tried to obtain one like a acknowledgment/receipt of PCC.


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> I didn't apply for visa 485 but visa 482, even for a 2 years visa I still had to go through this despite living in Australia for more than 8 years at that point.
> 
> You are obligated to declare your travel history in the application, the case officer will want to see your police cert if you have stayed in any countries for 12 months of more within the last 10 years. On the bright side, if you receive your UID within one year from the date stated on the police cert, you can still use the same cert for GTI visa application.


Thank you Bayleaf. I have no idea how to apply for Police clearance from two countries sp. China. It seems becoming a refugee or coming illegally is easier than being legal.

thank you again ☺


----------



## zamana

aspirant_T said:


> They just mentioned the same rejection mail that info provided does not meet eligibility. Thats it. No specifics.


Hey man, sorry about your rejection and thanks for contributing in the forum. Can you please share what awards you had? If you mind sharing in public then you can PM me


----------



## zamana

zamana said:


> Hello everyone and thanks to all of the people who have contributed in this huge thread.
> 
> I applied for EOI yesterday so fingers crossed (Y).
> 
> I am working in Offensive Cyber Security with around 9 years of experience. My current salary is around 62k AUD. I have published around 8-9 CVEs and my research has been featured on a popular Newspaper and also on the blogs by other Cyber Security giants. I have OSWE Certification which is considered as the most advanced and I just checked on Linkedin, only less than 40 people have this in Australia. I provided proofs from Glassdoor and Seek Job portal that employees with similar skillset are already earning above 153k threshold so can I.
> 
> What are my odds?


BUMP


----------



## kuliHalo

NB said:


> None I can think of
> Cheers


Thanks! 



Bayleaf said:


> Based on last financial year data, 99.5% of GTI visa application lodged in the last financial year were approved.


Thanks a lot! That is an interesting document!


----------



## jayej

mustafa01 said:


> The good news is Department is very sympathetic these days because of covid. They are providing applicants up to 3 months time to provide PCC as long as they provide evidence that they have tried to obtain one like a acknowledgment/receipt of PCC.


Yup, can confirm this is true. In fact it took me 5 months to get PCC from a certain country due to all sorts of issues related to lockdown. The department is completely cool with that.


----------



## AgBio

mustafa01 said:


> There is logic behind it. Hypothetically some one could still commit crime overseas if they have residing in Australia forever. For example, lets say an applicant who has been residing in Australia on Temp visa goes overseas every year or so to meet their family/friends, holidays, etc. During their stay in that overseas country what is the guarantee that they have not committed any crimes and what if there is a prosecution pending from a pervious crime which was not in effect when the first visa was lodged? This is where an overseas PCC comes in play. Whenever a new visa is lodged, most applicants have to provide PCC regardless if they have visited that countries in years. CO might also ask applicants to submit a new PCC before the 12 month expiry period if applicant have travelled overseas before a decision has been made on the application.
> Similar analogy follows for AFP. State police does not automatically reports all crimes committed by Temp visa applicants to DoHA (except domestic violence where the crime is reported to DoHA).
> 
> The good news is Department is very sympathetic these days because of covid. They are providing applicants up to 3 months time to provide PCC as long as they provide evidence that they have tried to obtain one like a acknowledgment/receipt of PCC.


Thank you Mustafa. The problem is one of the countries I have to get PCC has no online service in English. They only offer service to their citizens only. How can I contact the Australian Immi service regarding this. I can not proceed my application without attaching this PCC.


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Thank you Mustafa. The problem is one of the countries I have to get PCC has no online service in English. They only offer service to their citizens only. How can I contact the Australian Immi service regarding this. I can not proceed my application without attaching this PCC.


Have you use the tool on this page?
At the bottom of this page you can pick the country of interest, and it will show you "information if you are required to provide a police check as part of your visa application"


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> Have you use the tool on this page?
> At the bottom of this page you can pick the country of interest, and it will show you "information if you are required to provide a police check as part of your visa application"


Thanks, @Bayleaf Yes I did. The countries I need are China and Israel. It's frustrating. 

Is there any immi officer I can contact directly regarding this.


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Thanks, @Bayleaf Yes I did. The countries I need are China and Israel. It's frustrating.
> 
> Is there any immi officer I can contact directly regarding this.


The Department of Home Affairs only has a general telephone helpline to answer "general questions", and they don't tend to answer specific situation. If you are desperate for help, perhaps a MARA agent could be helpful.

Found this online, not sure if the Department of Home Affairs will accept it though:








International Police Check


An Australia Post International Police Check is 100% online, fast and safe. Get police clearance from more than 200 overseas countries and territories. Apply now.




auspost.com.au





_*UPDATE:* It turns out that the Auspost International Police Check is not suitable for visa purpose._








International Police Checks by Australia Post Not Suitable for Visa Purposes


Need an international police check for your visa application? The ones from Australia Post are not the correct ones to get! Here is the list of international police checks as authorised by Home Affairs >




www.skylarkmigration.com.au


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> The Department of Home Affairs only has a general telephone helpline to answer "general questions", and they don't tend to answer specific situation. If you are desperate for help, perhaps a MARA agent could be helpful.
> 
> Found this online, not sure if the Department of Home Affairs will accept it though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Police Check
> 
> 
> An Australia Post International Police Check is 100% online, fast and safe. Get police clearance from more than 200 overseas countries and territories. Apply now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auspost.com.au


Thank you very much, dear @Bayleaf . Wishing you a very happy New Year !!!


----------



## appu2020

Hi Everyone,

I sent my fingerprint cards for US FBI Clearance but they rejected my fingerprints twice due to low quality. I’m afraid that if I send again, same may happen.Does anyone have similar experience? Any suggestions regarding this?


----------



## darkknight2099

appu2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I sent my fingerprint cards for US FBI Clearance but they rejected my fingerprints twice due to low quality. I’m afraid that if I send again, same may happen.Does anyone have similar experience? Any suggestions regarding this?


How many ds cards you sent?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## skothekar2007

appu2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I sent my fingerprint cards for US FBI Clearance but they rejected my fingerprints twice due to low quality. I’m afraid that if I send again, same may happen.Does anyone have similar experience? Any suggestions regarding this?


Did you take fingerprints yourself or through some outside agency? Outside agencies have their expert team and you get your perfect fingerprints. For US-FBI purpose, I got my work done through experts (of course I had to pay fees) and I got my PCC in very first attempt. All the best!


----------



## darkknight2099

appu2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I sent my fingerprint cards for US FBI Clearance but they rejected my fingerprints twice due to low quality. I’m afraid that if I send again, same may happen.Does anyone have similar experience? Any suggestions regarding this?


Send them at lest 6 set of cards. Buy the cards from online and get fingerprint ink not normal ink. I did it myself and get it approved from first attempt.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## appu2020

darkknight2099 said:


> How many ds cards you sent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I sent 2 cards for first application and 4 cards for 2nd application.


----------



## appu2020

skothekar2007 said:


> Did you take fingerprints yourself or through some outside agency? Outside agencies have their expert team and you get your perfect fingerprints. For US-FBI purpose, I got my work done through experts (of course I had to pay fees) and I got my PCC in very first attempt. All the best!


My fingerprints were done by technicians at Singapore police department. They did it as per the FBI fingerprint instructions.


----------



## appu2020

darkknight2099 said:


> Send them at lest 6 set of cards. Buy the cards from online and get fingerprint ink not normal ink. I did it myself and get it approved from first attempt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


My fingerprints were done by technician at Singapore Police department. I printed the fd 258 form on hard white a4 sheet. I sent 2 cards for first application and 4 cards for my 2nd application.


----------



## darkknight2099

appu2020 said:


> My fingerprints were done by technician at Singapore Police department. I printed the fd 258 form on hard white a4 sheet. I sent 2 cards for first application and 4 cards for my 2nd application.


Do it yourself use Lee fingerprint pad. 
Google: 
Lee Inkless Fingerprint Pad 
Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## appu2020

darkknight2099 said:


> Do it yourself use Lee fingerprint pad.
> Google:
> Lee Inkless Fingerprint Pad
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thanks for your suggestion. I’ll try that. 
But is there any alternative to fingerprints?


----------



## darkknight2099

appu2020 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I’ll try that.
> But is there any alternative to fingerprints?


I'm afraid not.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## AprilLuvCloud

AgBio said:


> Thanks, @Bayleaf Yes I did. The countries I need are China and Israel. It's frustrating.
> 
> Is there any immi officer I can contact directly regarding this.


Although I didn’t apply for a Chinese PCC myself, my husband had applied one for 485 SE. He was doing his PhD in UK at that time so I asked my cousin to apply one on his behalf. Got i it immediately on Oct 2019.

Hope this can help.


----------



## appu2020

darkknight2099 said:


> I'm afraid not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate.


----------



## D2014

AgBio said:


> Hi All, just outside of the main discussion, I am going to apply for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work*, as I do not hear about EOI since July 2020.
> 
> However, the application asks for "Overseas Police Clearance - National" for each country I studies/lived in.
> 
> Has someone recently applied for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work? *Did you get police clearance from each country?
> If you know the procedure, please help me.
> 
> _This is ridiculous after living Aus for more than 4 years, to extend the visa for another 2-4 years I have to get police clearance from 3 other countries! Besides during this COVID time, this is going to be a crazy load of work._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character History, Evidence of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character requirements for visas
> 
> 
> How to meet our character requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98865


It is mentioned on the website that:

If requested, you may also need to provide:


an overseas police certificate from every country, including your home country, where you spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16
military service records or discharge papers if you served in the armed forces of any country
Why do you need to get them?


----------



## kundikoi

zamana said:


> What are my odds?


not high - as you don’t really qualify for the academic workstream any longer and, unlike the freshly-minted PhDs, already had 9 years to prove the ability to earn >FWHIT - and didnt



Niki__Patel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody suggest which field should I apply for GTI for a better chance? I fall under Data Science as well as Advanced Manufacturing.
> 
> Regards,
> Niki


the one with more awards, higher international prominence and more impressive nominator.



Nadia0336 said:


> No i am from Pakistan, doing PhD from HIT, China, soon with in few days going to submit my thesis.The main and significant application of my field includes optical fiber communication systems, mathematical physics, quantum mechanics, plasma physics from these branches in which category i can fall for GTI? i would like to thank you for valuable suggestions.....................Advance.............................in my research area i have published 17 articles in high impact factor journals with 240 citations and C.Impact Factor (36.45)


I don’t see anything applicable to GTI but an experienced MARA agent might



AgBio said:


> Thank you Mustafa. The problem is one of the countries I have to get PCC has no online service in English. They only offer service to their citizens only. How can I contact the Australian Immi service regarding this. I can not proceed my application without attaching this PCC.


You don’t need a direct contact - simply emailing the GTI email is always sufficient.
I would also bear in mind that none of our cases is unique to them - and the expectation is to find our own ways around issues rather than dump the problems on the dept with no workable solutions in sight. Wrt PCCs, these are non-negotiable for a visa really, and while some wiggle room exists around stat decs etc, the mere ‘absence of online service in English’ won’t alarm anyone there. There are plenty of 3rd party agents, friends, family, craigslist rando’s etc that can and should be evaluated before attempting to ring up the dept with a 1st world ‘problem’ for them to solve.




D2014 said:


> Why do you need to get them?


Because, presumably, you want to get the PR visa issued? Why do you ask?


----------



## D2014

kundikoi said:


> not high - as you don’t really qualify for the academic workstream any longer and, unlike the freshly-minted PhDs, already had 9 years to prove the ability to earn >FWHIT - and didnt
> 
> 
> the one with more awards, higher international prominence and more impressive nominator.
> 
> 
> I don’t see anything applicable to GTI but an experienced MARA agent might
> 
> 
> You don’t need a direct contact - simply emailing the GTI email is always sufficient.
> I would also bear in mind that none of our cases is unique to them - and the expectation is to find our own ways around issues rather than dump the problems on the dept with no workable solutions in sight. Wrt PCCs, these are non-negotiable for a visa really, and while some wiggle room exists around stat decs etc, the mere ‘absence of online service in English’ won’t alarm anyone there. There are plenty of 3rd party agents, friends, family, craigslist rando’s etc that can and should be evaluated before attempting to ring up the dept with a 1st world ‘problem’ for them to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> Because, presumably, you want to get the PR visa issued? Why do you ask?


I was answering someone regarding visa 485 not PR.


----------



## Nadia0336

Anyone here from major PhD Mathematics have obtained GTI


----------



## hasan09007

Iraj said:


> hello
> what do you mean by IED?


it is initial entry date.


----------



## SamIQ86

darkknight2099 said:


> Why don't you apply for 485 visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the reply. 
this is what I am going to do, once I get the official graduation documents.


----------



## SamIQ86

Bayleaf said:


> my own experience and most users' e





Bayleaf said:


> So far I haven't seen any written statement saying that you can't change nominator during EOI stage. I know that you can't change nominator once you lodge the actual visa application where Form 1000 is submitted.
> If your new nominator is more reputable than your previous one, that might help. By how much? I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> If you contact them and ask about EOI status, based on my own experience and most users' experience on this forum: you will not get anything other than the standard automated email reply.
> 
> As @darkknight2099 pointed out, you might consider visa 485 just in case you don't receive UID in time.
> 
> I highly doubt you will get a job offer (>= 1 year contract) right away when your student visa is expiring in 4 months. One advantage for applying visa 485 is that you can start applying for jobs. And once you have a job offer you can then leverage that in your EOI, saying that you have successfully securing employment in Australia and you are still currently prominent in the field. I was kind of in a better position during my EOI stage where I'm working for one of the GO8 universities, and I'm working on external funded medical research projects. I used these facts to elevate my EOI application.
> 
> Alternatively you can consult a visa lawyer, I think typically an one-hour consultation costs around $300 - $400. My gut feeling is that they probably will advise you to go with visa 485 if time is really running out. Do note that visa 485 has a rather narrow window where you have to lodge the application after you completed your degree. Once you miss the window you might not be able to lodge the application anymore for 485.


Many thanks, @*Bayleaf *for the reply, 
Yea, I will consider visa 485 once I get the official graduation documents.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100580-document-released.pdf



Information released by DHA


----------



## Zmajche88

Anyone analysing data (referring to FYI)? I am bad at this


Let's hope everything speeds up from tomorrow


----------



## kundikoi

Zmajche88 said:


> Anyone analysing data (referring to FYI)? I am bad at this
> Let's hope everything speeds up from tomorrow


1. They have plenty of processing capacity based on previous FOIs but clearly are not in any hurry - with some cases pending for 10-11 months. 

2. An (arguably) self-imposed backlog is clearly emerging with no EOIs getting processed within 2-3 weeks as at 12/11 - which used to be the case for the straightforward cases up till now.

3. All available data so far suggests that they’re not fussed with reaching the 15k quota (~25% filled so far with 50% of the FY elapsed), and most likely they won’t (given it takes 4-8 wks post UID to prep the docs and get approved).


----------



## Zmajche88

kundikoi said:


> 1. They have plenty of processing capacity based on previous FOIs but clearly are not in any hurry - with some cases pending for 10-11 months.
> 
> 2. An (arguably) self-imposed backlog is clearly emerging with no EOIs getting processed within 2-3 weeks as at 12/11 - which used to be the case for the straightforward cases up till now.
> 
> 3. All available data so far suggests that they’re not fussed with reaching the 15k quota (~25% filled so far with 50% of the FY elapsed), and most likely they won’t (given it takes 4-8 wks post UID to prep the docs and get approved).


Thank you kundikoi...
Let's see what happens in Jan. Fingers crossed everyone


----------



## wajiwala

Yes, Guys, you will see momentum with outcomes in January with a full boom in February


----------



## lx-pratik

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100567-document-released.pdf



Number of EOI Lodged this FY: 5669
Visa Grants: 2507 (Including Secondary applicant)
Visa Grant: 1291 (Primary only)

How will they fulfil 15k quota in this speed?


----------



## NB

lx-pratik said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100567-document-released.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Number of EOI Lodged this FY: 5669
> Visa Grants: 2507 (Including Secondary applicant)
> Visa Grant: 1291 (Primary only)
> 
> How will they fulfil 15k quota in this speed?


15k is not the quota
It’s the ceiling
There is no compulsion on the department to issue 15k grants
Cheers


----------



## raxataxa

kundikoi said:


> 1. They have plenty of processing capacity based on previous FOIs but clearly are not in any hurry - with some cases pending for 10-11 months.
> 
> 2. An (arguably) self-imposed backlog is clearly emerging with no EOIs getting processed within 2-3 weeks as at 12/11 - which used to be the case for the straightforward cases up till now.
> 
> 3. All available data so far suggests that they’re not fussed with reaching the 15k quota (~25% filled so far with 50% of the FY elapsed), and most likely they won’t (given it takes 4-8 wks post UID to prep the docs and get approved).


100% agree with your assessment. They don't care about all this quota and all- which is clear from the following text mentioned on the first page after you log into the Skillselect:
"_The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and *do not displace job opportunities for Australians*, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19. As such, targeted invitation rounds have occurred since May 2020. The Department will run quarterly invitation rounds for the remainder of 2020-21 program year. The next invitation round will run in January 2021._"


----------



## Island_man

raxataxa said:


> 100% agree with your assessment. They don't care about all this quota and all- which is clear from the following text mentioned on the first page after you log into the Skillselect:
> "_The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and *do not displace job opportunities for Australians*, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19. As such, targeted invitation rounds have occurred since May 2020. The Department will run quarterly invitation rounds for the remainder of 2020-21 program year. The next invitation round will run in January 2021._"


Thanks for this info. It provides hope to everyone in this January.
Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

Is anyone getting response today? I sent an email 7-8 days back and haven't heard back yet. It seems they are still on leaves.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Gadget Guru said:


> Is anyone getting response today? I sent an email 7-8 days back and haven't heard back yet. It seems they are still on leaves.


Only Automatic Response from [email protected] email, are you communicating with any other email?


----------



## Sunbae

AgBio said:


> Hi All, just outside of the main discussion, I am going to apply for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work*, as I do not hear about EOI since July 2020.
> 
> However, the application asks for "Overseas Police Clearance - National" for each country I studies/lived in.
> 
> Has someone recently applied for *SC 485 - Temporary Graduate Visa - Post-Study Work? *Did you get police clearance from each country?
> If you know the procedure, please help me.
> 
> _This is ridiculous after living Aus for more than 4 years, to extend the visa for another 2-4 years I have to get police clearance from 3 other countries! Besides during this COVID time, this is going to be a crazy load of work._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character History, Evidence of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character requirements for visas
> 
> 
> How to meet our character requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98865


I have recently got this visa. Overseas PCC are not compulsory. Case officer may ask you if required.


----------



## Zmajche88

raxataxa said:


> 100% agree with your assessment. They don't care about all this quota and all- which is clear from the following text mentioned on the first page after you log into the Skillselect:
> "_The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and *do not displace job opportunities for Australians*, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19. As such, targeted invitation rounds have occurred since May 2020. The Department will run quarterly invitation rounds for the remainder of 2020-21 program year. The next invitation round will run in January 2021._"


But that's a skillselect. Invitation rounds don't really apply here. We have seen invitations throughout the year...
And more individualized approach...but definitely they would not displace job opportunities for Australians with this visa neither.
Let's see what happens...


----------



## Hope333

rokaya said:


> Hope, did you receive UID or Visa Granted? or are you waiting like us?


No, I am waiting with you too. Wish us good luck


----------



## rokaya

Hope333 said:


> No, I am waiting with you too. Wish us good luck


All the Best to us.🥂🍸🍹


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

I'm also waiting for the Grant. When will the department start working ?


----------



## Ali_123

Hi All,
Do we need to apply for bridging visa A to remain in Australia and work while the application for 858 is under assessment? My current postgraduate visa is still valid.


----------



## Hope333

Wow, I have not visited this website for two weeks. There were so many grants and new updates during these two weeks. Many many many congratulations to all UID receivers and VISA granters!

The first working day of 2021 was just finished! Tomorrow is another day! Best wishes to all!


----------



## Hope333

Ali_123 said:


> Hi All,
> Do we need to apply for bridging visa A to remain in Australia and work while the application for 858 is under assessment? My current postgraduate visa is still valid.


I do not think there is a bridging visa for 858 if you are currently in the EOI stage. 858 is no longer for onshore only. You can explore other visa options if you wanna stay in Australia. Good luck.


----------



## Ali_123

Hope333 said:


> I do not think there is a bridging visa for 858 if you are currently in the EOI stage. 858 is no longer for onshore only. You can explore other visa options if you wanna stay in Australia. Good luck.


Hi Hope,
I have received UID and lodged the visa application for 858. Someone told me I need a bridging visa A. I am onshore and my current 485 visa is still valid.


----------



## Hope333

Ali_123 said:


> Hi Hope,
> I have received UID and lodged the visa application for 858. Someone told me I need a bridging visa A. I am onshore and my current 485 visa is still valid.


Oh, congratulations! If your 485 visa is still valid, no need for a bridging visa.


----------



## Ali_123

Hope333 said:


> Oh, congratulations! If your 485 visa is still valid, no need for a bridging visa.


Thanks!
A lawyer told me that you need a bridging visa A and I just applied for it. Yes my 485 visa is still valid. Should delete the application for bridging visa A from immi account?


----------



## Hope333

Ali_123 said:


> Thanks!
> A lawyer told me that you need a bridging visa A and I just applied for it. Yes my 485 visa is still valid. Should delete the application for bridging visa A from immi account?


I am not sure. I think If you applied for a bridging visa, your 485 visa will no longer valid anymore. Maybe confirm with the lawyer. Anyway, you will get the 858 grant soon.


----------



## Bayleaf

Ali_123 said:


> Thanks!
> A lawyer told me that you need a bridging visa A and I just applied for it. Yes my 485 visa is still valid. Should delete the application for bridging visa A from immi account?


When is your 485 going to expire? If you still have more than 3 months validity for your 485 visa, I will suggest you to cancel your bridging visa A application. If 3 months or less than a bridging visa makes sense to me.
If you are already on-shore on a 485 visa, I would have assumed you are already automatic granted a bridging visa A shortly after you lodged the application for 858. Is this not the case? You can double check this on IMMI.


----------



## Bayleaf

Hope333 said:


> I am not sure. I think If you applied for a bridging visa, your 485 visa will no longer valid anymore. Maybe confirm with the lawyer. Anyway, you will get the 858 grant soon.


I was granted bridging visa A twice in the last 5 years for different substantive visas application. My understanding is that bridging visa A will normally kick in *after* the applicant's current substantive visa (eg 485 visa) expires, provided applicant is on-shore.


----------



## Ali_123

Bayleaf said:


> When is your 485 going to expire? If you still have more than 3 months validity for your 485 visa, I will suggest you to cancel your bridging visa A application. If 3 months or less than a bridging visa makes sense to me.
> If you are already on-shore on a 485 visa, I would have assumed you are already automatic granted a bridging visa A shortly after you lodged the application for 858. Is this not the case? You can double check this on IMMI.


Hi Bayleaf,
Thanks for the information.
My 485 visa will be expired in 2024. I am on-shore and the bridging visa was not generated automatically when I applied for the 858 visa. Then I applied for bridging visa as there is an option in the immi accont. I guess there's no option to cancel the application for bridging visa now.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100675-document-released.pdf


Can someone please analyze the published data 

















Is this mean that the processing time will take longer than 136 Days to get decision on the submitted application?


----------



## Hope333

haruimam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100675-document-released.pdf
> 
> 
> Can someone please analyze the published data
> View attachment 98878
> 
> View attachment 98879
> 
> 
> Is this mean that the processing time will take longer than 136 Days to get decision on the submitted application?


Yes, 5 to 6 months' waiting is normal now. Some people here waiting for more than 7 months. Best luck to all.


----------



## PaulAUS

gtisp2020 said:


> Could you please let us know a bit more about the RFI, i.e., what additional information did they ask?


Sorry for being late.
I was preparing my docs.
The email says: 
Please provide:

An updated Curriculum Vitae giving details of your current work history and qualifications obtained
Your PhD academic transcript and any further update in regards to your thesis submission (the letter you provided states your expected thesis submission was November 2020)
Evidence of your current occupation and role (such as payslips, employment contracts, work reference letter)
What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.
Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.


----------



## gtisp2020

PaulAUS said:


> Sorry for being late.
> I was preparing my docs.
> The email says:
> Please provide:
> 
> An updated Curriculum Vitae giving details of your current work history and qualifications obtained
> Your PhD academic transcript and any further update in regards to your thesis submission (the letter you provided states your expected thesis submission was November 2020)
> Evidence of your current occupation and role (such as payslips, employment contracts, work reference letter)
> What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## MaYoda

PaulAUS said:


> Sorry for being late.
> I was preparing my docs.
> The email says:
> Please provide:
> 
> An updated Curriculum Vitae giving details of your current work history and qualifications obtained
> Your PhD academic transcript and any further update in regards to your thesis submission (the letter you provided states your expected thesis submission was November 2020)
> Evidence of your current occupation and role (such as payslips, employment contracts, work reference letter)
> What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.


Hi @PaulAUS congratulations!
Is it okay to share from what email address they are requesting for the additional info or sending UID? Just in case I am missing their email. I am waiting for an outcome since forever. Submitted EOI in early Jule last year.


----------



## p.scott930

NB said:


> 15k is not the quota
> It’s the ceiling
> There is no compulsion on the department to issue 15k grants
> Cheers


But we did see in last June/July they suddenly increased the number of invitations.


----------



## raxataxa

I haven't recently sent any emails to [email protected], the last one I sent was over 2.5 months back. All I received was an automated response. I wonder if that is still the case or has somebody received a response from an official or COs?


----------



## A.M.

I submitted my EOI in June 2020 and haven't heard back since then. Does anyone have an idea why no response so far?
Thanks


----------



## Jason858

A.M. said:


> I submitted my EOI in June 2020 and haven't heard back since then. Does anyone have an idea why no response so far?
> Thanks


So do I.


----------



## p.scott930

A.M. said:


> I submitted my EOI in June 2020 and haven't heard back since then. Does anyone have an idea why no response so far?
> Thanks


Because they are not in a hurry. Once they do, we'll hear back from them soon.


----------



## wajiwala

p.scott930 said:


> But we did see in last June/July they suddenly increased the number of invitations.


Guys, I feel these are useless debates whether it is a compulsion or a ceiling whether they will look for Ausis jobs or not.... Why are we developing stress for nothing.... All we are waiting for is they should start the processing of EOIs. Rejected selection is another issue we are just looking at when they start processing. So please avoid unnecessary stresses...


----------



## Kakaki

avk_avk said:


> Sure. Lets be hopeful to get grant soon.


Hey how r u? Are you still waiting? Any news? I am still waiting


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

I think DHA have started working and granting visa......Someone got 186 grant this morning


----------



## avk_avk

Kakaki said:


> Hey how r u? Are you still waiting? Any news? I am still waiting


I am doing good . Yes mate still waiting. Hopefully they give grant soon.


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
I received my UID today.
Stream Agtech
Submitted EOI Mid Aug 2020
Did Phd in globally recognised institution
Post doc at CSIRO
Offshore
The discussions done in this forum was very helpful.
Cheers


----------



## Red Chan

Hi

I received my UID today, this discussion forum has great info that helps me preparing the submission, thanks to all contributors
Submitted mid Nov
20+ years ICT working in MNC and expertise in BigData/AI
Offshore

I'm preparing my 858 visa submission and I have more questions below, appreciated it any help from anyone in this forum
1) Can I include my parents in the submission of 858 applications and they can get PR as well? I found it (
Subclass 115 / Subclass 835 Remaining Relative Visa) that may fits, but I'm wondering if I can include parents in the submission instead of applying the 835 after becoming PR. My parents has 3 childrens and I'm the only one that will be staying in Australia by using 858 vsia.
2) Will I be granted PR once 858 is approved, or PR counts for my first lands in Australia?
3) once I granted PR by 858 visa, when I apply the RRV return visa, I just follow the typical PR renewal process ( *PR* is issue for a period of 5 years but you are *required* to stay 2 years (730 days) the 5 years to be eligible for renewals. ) or there is another special requirements?
4) When I granted my PR, will I become tax resident immediately? or I will be become tax resident when I stay in Australia over 183 days in a year?

thanks all
Red


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I received my UID today.
> Stream Agtech
> Submitted EOI Mid Aug 2020
> Did Phd in globally recognised institution
> Post doc at CSIRO
> Offshore
> The discussions done in this forum was very helpful.
> Cheers


Congratulations, all the best for the visa process.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Red Chan said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my UID today, this discussion forum has great info that helps me preparing the submission, thanks to all contributors
> Submitted mid Nov
> 20+ years ICT working in MNC and expertise in BigData/AI
> Offshore
> 
> I'm preparing my 858 visa submission and I have more questions below, appreciated it any help from anyone in this forum
> 1) Can I include my parents in the submission of 858 applications and they can get PR as well? I found it (
> Subclass 115 / Subclass 835 Remaining Relative Visa) that may fits, but I'm wondering if I can include parents in the submission instead of applying the 835 after becoming PR. My parents has 3 childrens and I'm the only one that will be staying in Australia by using 858 vsia.
> 2) Will I be granted PR once 858 is approved, or PR counts for my first lands in Australia?
> 3) once I granted PR by 858 visa, when I apply the RRV return visa, I just follow the typical PR renewal process ( *PR* is issue for a period of 5 years but you are *required* to stay 2 years (730 days) the 5 years to be eligible for renewals. ) or there is another special requirements?
> 4) When I granted my PR, will I become tax resident immediately? or I will be become tax resident when I stay in Australia over 183 days in a year?
> 
> thanks all
> Red


*Congratulations for getting UID *

As per my understanding, you will be a Permanent Resident once you get Visa grant (858 PR VISA in this case)


----------



## Red Chan

haruimam said:


> *Congratulations for getting UID *
> 
> As per my understanding, you will be a Permanent Resident once you get Visa grant (858 PR VISA in this case)


Thanks, do you have any ideas on my other questions? thanks


----------



## WhiteSage

Dear Team,
This my first post here,I’m in ICT sector and due to submit my eoi. I have outreaches various members to endorse my capabilities/ skills in Form1000. I have been contacting the aus Organization and the key members in the ICT industry but no gain till date. Member of ACS and they mentioned they can’t nominate since I had recently received an positive skills assessment from them in July. Can anyone in this group help me out here or give guidance / direction to seek an nominate in ICT sector.offshore applicant.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

WhiteSage said:


> Dear Team,
> This my first post here,I’m in ICT sector and due to submit my eoi. I have outreaches various members to endorse my capabilities/ skills in Form1000. I have been contacting the aus Organization and the key members in the ICT industry but no gain till date. Member of ACS and they mentioned they can’t nominate since I had recently received an positive skills assessment from them in July. Can anyone in this group help me out here or give guidance / direction to seek an nominate in ICT sector.offshore applicant.


I have got uid and applied for ACS waiting for their reply. 

I didn’t get your question?
Why they can’t nominate you. (ACS) ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Congratulations guys for your invites!


----------



## wajiwala

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I received my UID today.
> Stream Agtech
> Submitted EOI Mid Aug 2020
> Did Phd in globally recognised institution
> Post doc at CSIRO





Red Chan said:


> I received my UID today, this discussion forum has great info that helps me preparing the submission, thanks to all contributors



Hu Guys,

At least two UIDs yesterday. Might one or two who have not updated. People seldom update about rejections unless they want advice for a way forward. The second day of the week, a good indicator...


----------



## Rsaleh

A.M. said:


> I submitted my EOI in June 2020 and haven't heard back since then. Does anyone have an idea why no response so far?
> Thanks


I'm in the same boat, submitted at end of June and no news.


----------



## Bayleaf

Red Chan said:


> I'm preparing my 858 visa submission and I have more questions below, appreciated it any help from anyone in this forum
> 1) Can I include my parents in the submission of 858 applications and they can get PR as well? I found it (
> Subclass 115 / Subclass 835 Remaining Relative Visa) that may fits, but I'm wondering if I can include parents in the submission instead of applying the 835 after becoming PR. My parents has 3 childrens and I'm the only one that will be staying in Australia by using 858 vsia.


My understanding is that you can't include your parents in 858 application if you are more than 18 years old, you can only include your spouse and children in 858 application.
[Source (Read under the "Include family" section, and click on the phrase "members of the family unit")]



Red Chan said:


> 2) Will I be granted PR once 858 is approved, or PR counts for my first lands in Australia?


Your 858 and PR will be in effect the moment you are granted with the notification, even if you are off-shore.
BUT for future citizenship application, the day-counting for your residency requirement will only start from the day you enter Australia.



Red Chan said:


> 3) once I granted PR by 858 visa, when I apply the RRV return visa, I just follow the typical PR renewal process ( *PR* is issue for a period of 5 years but you are *required* to stay 2 years (730 days) the 5 years to be eligible for renewals. ) or there is another special requirements?


You are generally right. I don't think there is any other special requirements if you stay on-shore for 730 days or more.
(Source)



Red Chan said:


> 4) When I granted my PR, will I become tax resident immediately? or I will be become tax resident when I stay in Australia over 183 days in a year?


I'm not confident answering this, but I think you can read this for a start:








Work out your tax residency


You will need to work out if you are an Australian or foreign resident for tax purposes. This may be different to your residency status for other purposes.




www.ato.gov.au




Anyway, do apply for a tax file number when you arrive Australia, you will need this for bank, salary and tax return.


----------



## Manal2015

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI in July 2020 as I was going to submit my PhD thesis in Dec 2020 BUT now my circumstances have changed. I have successfully passed my Final Review in November 2020 and have got an extension for thesis submission. The new thesis submission date is June 2021 (within 6 months), do I need to inform them about my new situation or no need?


----------



## Hope333

Manal2015 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI in July 2020 as I was going to submit my PhD thesis in Dec 2020 BUT now my circumstances have changed. I have successfully passed my Final Review in November 2020 and have got an extension for thesis submission. The new thesis submission date is June 2021 (within 6 months), do I need to inform them about my new situation or no need?


No, no need for any update.


----------



## rokaya

Rsaleh said:


> I'm in the same boat, submitted at end of June and no news.


It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


----------



## Jason858

rokaya said:


> It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


I am a postdoc, submitted my EOI in June. Now news so far.


----------



## Hope333

rokaya said:


> It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


Agree! It takes time. Be patient for the next 6 months. Still more than 5 months away before the end of the year. Eventually, something will happen. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Red Chan

Bayleaf said:


> My understanding is that you can't include your parents in 858 application if you are more than 18 years old, you can only include your spouse and children in 858 application.
> [Source (Read under the "Include family" section, and click on the phrase "members of the family unit")]
> 
> 
> Your 858 and PR will be in effect the moment you are granted with the notification, even if you are off-shore.
> BUT for future citizenship application, the day-counting for your residency requirement will only start from the day you enter Australia.
> 
> 
> You are generally right. I don't think there is any other special requirements if you stay on-shore for 730 days or more.
> (Source)
> 
> 
> I'm not confident answering this, but I think you can read this for a start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work out your tax residency
> 
> 
> You will need to work out if you are an Australian or foreign resident for tax purposes. This may be different to your residency status for other purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ato.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, do apply for a tax file number when you arrive Australia, you will need this for bank, salary and tax return.


Thanks very much for reply! it really helpful


----------



## skothekar2007

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I received my UID today.
> Stream Agtech
> Submitted EOI Mid Aug 2020
> Did Phd in globally recognised institution
> Post doc at CSIRO
> Offshore
> The discussions done in this forum was very helpful.
> Cheers


Many congratulations to you! Even I have applied in third week of December under AgTech as an offshore candidate with the profile matching almost as yours. If you don't mind, may I ask you a couple of questions? When did you receive your Ph.D. and how many publications do you have? Have you got any nominator to support you? 

All the best!


----------



## stream1092

Jason858 said:


> I am a postdoc, submitted my EOI in June. Now news so far.


Same here. Submitted EOI in mid-July.


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

was anyone contacted by CO or received a grant today?


----------



## Steph_D

Hi, I submitted my EOI in Sept 2020 and still haven't heard anything. A friend brought to my notice that what if the UID email had ended up in my spam somehow? Since, I am not someone who thoroughly goes through my spam folder before emptying it, I am getting a little paranoid. Has anyone here who received their UID find it in their spam? Any advise here will be helpful.


----------



## Bayleaf

Steph_D said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI in Sept 2020 and still haven't heard anything. A friend brought to my notice that what if the UID email had ended up in my spam somehow? Since, I am not someone who thoroughly goes through my spam folder before emptying it, I am getting a little paranoid. Has anyone here who received their UID find it in their spam? Any advise here will be helpful.


This is exactly why I added [email protected] to my address book right at the beginning. I received UID from this email address, so as all the automated email response when I sent them email for additional documents.

If you've sent email to this address before and successfully received the automated email response, the system probably won't flag them as junk mail.


----------



## Jason858

Steph_D said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI in Sept 2020 and still haven't heard anything. A friend brought to my notice that what if the UID email had ended up in my spam somehow? Since, I am not someone who thoroughly goes through my spam folder before emptying it, I am getting a little paranoid. Has anyone here who received their UID find it in their spam? Any advise here will be helpful.


In general, you won't be missing such an important email. Be patient man, there are loads of June applicants waiting for the outcomes.


----------



## Steph_D

Jason858 said:


> In general, you won't be missing such an important email. Be patient man, there are loads of June applicants waiting for the outcomes.


I believe I have been patient for the last four months. I raised a concern which seemed valid. To give you some context, another friend who has the exact same profile as mine (probably with even lesser number of publications and work experience) got his UID within three days after applying in Sept 2020. Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## Steph_D

Bayleaf said:


> This is exactly why I added [email protected] to my address book right at the beginning. I received UID from this email address, so as all the automated email response when I sent them email for additional documents.
> 
> If you've sent email to this address before and successfully received the automated email response, the system probably won't flag them as junk mail.


I haven't contacted them yet. But, this is good advice. Just added them to my contact list. Thank you. Fingers crossed that things start rolling soon for the many of us who have been waiting.


----------



## gtisp2020

FYI


















source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000257-document-released.pdf


----------



## Bayleaf

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> View attachment 98884
> 
> 
> View attachment 98885
> 
> 
> source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000257-document-released.pdf


Some of my observations:

This financial year is not yet over and yet the number of EOI submitted (5644) is around the same as last financial year (5652), seems like there are more interest and attraction to this program.
Number of invitation / Number of EOI submitted (%)
FY19/20: 49%
FY20/21: 12%

There are more invitations for "students" applicants than "others" applicants in FY19/20; but the other way round in FY20/21.


----------



## Nadia0336

From above shared picture of EOIs submitted, how many GTI visas has been issued by the Australian Government?


----------



## Nadia0336

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100746-document-released.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3__jh46ptO98vp9XhszojD_GosAhRhm5OeiripKlcLjw53H6xXCzYL7ek


----------



## raxataxa

rokaya said:


> It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


I am one of them- a postdoc who applied in June. Nothing yet.


----------



## Harry095

rokaya said:


> It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


I submitted the EOI at the end of June when I prepared to submit my thesis. I got my PhD in November and updated to them but still no news so far.


----------



## Manal2015

Harry095 said:


> I submitted the EOI at the end of June when I prepared to submit my thesis. I got my PhD in November and updated to them but still no news so far.


They aren’t opening emails


----------



## Harry095

Manal2015 said:


> They aren’t opening emails


Is there anyone in this forum resubmit the EOI? I am thinking about it, but I don't know if it is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Manal2015

Harry095 said:


> Is there anyone in this forum resubmit the EOI? I am thinking about it, but I don't know if it is a good idea. Thanks.


No need to resubmit.


----------



## glamdring

Is it advisable to submit nomination form 1000 along with your EOI application?


----------



## kundikoi

A.M. said:


> I submitted my EOI in June 2020 and haven't heard back since then. Does anyone have an idea why no response so far?


plenty of ideas already rehashed on this forum. #1 reason for no response is not meeting one or more of the eligibility criteria listed. 



Red Chan said:


> 4) When I granted my PR, will I become tax resident immediately? or I will be become tax resident when I stay in Australia over 183 days in a year?


it's neither (due to the pro-rated nature of days count depending on when you move) - but you definitely won't have to pay double tax until you move to AUS, if that's what you're after. 



WhiteSage said:


> Can anyone in this group help me out here or give guidance / direction to seek an nominate in ICT sector.offshore applicant.


plenty of guidance/direction in this thread already, you'd do well to read it thoroughly



Manal2015 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI in July 2020 as I was going to submit my PhD thesis in Dec 2020 BUT now my circumstances have changed. I have successfully passed my Final Review in November 2020 and have got an extension for thesis submission. The new thesis submission date is June 2021 (within 6 months), do I need to inform them about my new situation or no need?


it's a tricky situation as you may get an RFI in the next couple of months and without advising them about the delayed date (which, in my view, is a material change) the case may be tossed. I'd focus on submitting the thesis soon - in anticipation of an RFI - and not waiting until June. 



rokaya said:


> It seems like postdoc EOIs are getting processed. Current Ph.D. (final 6months) students are still in Queue.


this is false - there is no other processing pattern conclusively established besides BIFO. 



Nadia0336 said:


> From above shared picture of EOIs submitted, how many GTI visas has been issued by the Australian Government?


~4k in FY20 and ~2.5k in FY21 so far. 



glamdring said:


> Is it advisable to submit nomination form 1000 along with your EOI application?


Largely depends on the nominator credentials and the form's content, but it's not *un*advisable.


----------



## Manal2015

kundikoi said:


> it's a tricky situation as you may get an RFI in the next couple of months and without advising them about the delayed date (which, in my view, is a material change) the case may be tossed. I'd focus on submitting the thesis soon - in anticipation of an RFI - and not waiting until June.


 Thank you for your suggestion Kundikoi. Actually I have to implement the method on another case study for my thesis. That’s why my supervisors suggest that I should submit in June 2021 which is earliest possible date. In this case, should I inform GT team?


----------



## gtisp2020

glamdring said:


> Is it advisable to submit nomination form 1000 along with your EOI application?


The global talent contact form has been updated on 24 December 2020. Now if you say "yes" to the question "Do you have a nominator?", you need to submit nominator details and form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available). There are some other changes in the form as well.


----------



## glamdring

gtisp2020 said:


> The global talent contact form has been updated on 24 December 2020. Now if you say "yes" to the question "Do you have a nominator?", you need to submit nominator details and form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available). There are some other changes in the form as well.


Thanks for noticing this new change!


----------



## skothekar2007

*~4k in FY20 and ~2.5k in FY21 so far.*

Hi, but the data has been furnished till 20/11/20, only.


----------



## kundikoi

Manal2015 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion Kundikoi. Actually I have to implement the method on another case study for my thesis. That’s why my supervisors suggest that I should submit in June 2021 which is earliest possible date. In this case, should I inform GT team?


In what appears to be a ‘lose-lose’ situation, ya gonna have to make your own judgment call mate 



skothekar2007 said:


> *~4k in FY20 and ~2.5k in FY21 so far.*
> 
> Hi, but the data has been furnished till 20/11/20, only.


And?


----------



## skothekar2007

kundikoi said:


> In what appears to be a ‘lose-lose’ situation, ya gonna have to make your own judgment call mate
> 
> 
> And?


Should it be included in 2020 only?


----------



## kundikoi

skothekar2007 said:


> Should it be included in 2020 only?


No, all the references are to fiscal years and not calendar ones


----------



## skothekar2007

kundikoi said:


> In what appears to be a ‘lose-lose’ situation, ya gonna have to make your own judgment call mate
> 
> 
> And?


Although not impossible, but these figures


kundikoi said:


> No, all the references are to fiscal years and not calendar ones


Thank you for clearing my doubt!


----------



## avk_avk

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> was anyone contacted by CO or received a grant today?


Did you receive any update from CO or grant?


----------



## Gadget Guru

avk_avk said:


> Did you receive any update from CO or grant?


No response, it seems some are still on leaves.


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi 
I am sorry if I am repeating the question. I am following this forum for a while now, but couldn't remember whether some one had similar question as mine. I tried creating HAP ID but realised, My health declarations is been suspended due to covid 19. However, I had seen people in this forum had successfully done their medical test. Is there a way to create HAP ID before submitting the 858 visa or medical test can be done only after 858 visa submission. Is there any one from India who did your health examination completed recently?
Cheers


----------



## NB

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I am sorry if I am repeating the question. I am following this forum for a while now, but couldn't remember whether some one had similar question as mine. I tried creating HAP ID but realised, My health declarations is been suspended due to covid 19. However, I had seen people in this forum had successfully done their medical test. Is there a way to create HAP ID before submitting the 858 visa or medical test can be done only after 858 visa submission. Is there any one from India who did your health examination completed recently?
> Cheers


All applicants now have to wait for the CO to generate the hapid
There is no relaxation for any type of visa or location or country 
Cheers


----------



## zamana

Hello everyone,

Any Penetration Tester or Security Analyst in Cybersecurity got invitation? I want to know which category in Cybersecurity are most invited?


----------



## dholloye

NB said:


> All applicants now have to wait for the CO to generate the hapid
> There is no relaxation for any type of visa or location or country
> Cheers


@NB, 
You seem to know a lot. 
ARE YOU A CASE OFFICER?


----------



## kundikoi

And you know you *have* to identify yourself as such if asked


----------



## NinjaWarrior

gtisp2020 said:


> The global talent contact form has been updated on 24 December 2020. Now if you say "yes" to the question "Do you have a nominator?", you need to submit nominator details and form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available). There are some other changes in the form as well.


So, if we have submitted our EOI with the old EOI form, do we need to share form 1000 with the department to speed up the process?
If yes, how can I share the additional documents with the department for my application?


----------



## dholloye

kundikoi said:


> And you know you *have* to identify yourself as such if asked


He replies/advises with so much confidence. 
Some of his words seem to be valid but not all. 
Even migration agents are cautious when they give advice.


----------



## Bayleaf

NinjaWarrior said:


> So, if we have submitted our EOI with the old EOI form, do we need to share form 1000 with the department to speed up the process?
> If yes, how can I share the additional documents with the department for my application?


I would suggest you to upload your Form 1000 if you have not provided that in your EOI, just to place yourself on an even ground for consideration with all other newer EOI submissions. (I personally did this)
You can provide additional supporting documents to [email protected], remember to include your name, date of birth and passport number to ensure it is linked to the correct EOI.


----------



## keviv.sg

Folks,

Has anyone did some research to understand how is the Global Talent Visa - UK different than GTI Program of Australia except the fact that former is work visa (can apply for PR after 3 years) and later is PR.

Any other salient factors, anyone like to share?

Thanks,
Keviv






Apply for the Global Talent visa


Apply for a Global Talent visa to work in the arts, sciences or digital technology once you have been endorsed as a leader or potential leader.




www.gov.uk


----------



## deep2020

Hi guys, I am a registered nurse and in my 6 months to complete my PhD from a university in Australia. I have around 8 research papers with 4 first author in good peer reviewed journals, phd scholarships and awards. Wondering if there are any nurses applying for GTI under the MedTech ? Planning to apply for EOI soon and would be good to know their experiences..


----------



## NB

deep2020 said:


> Hi guys, I am a registered nurse and in my 6 months to complete my PhD from a university in Australia. I have around 8 research papers with 4 first author in good peer reviewed journals, phd scholarships and awards. Wondering if there are any nurses applying for GTI under the MedTech ? Planning to apply for EOI soon and would be good to know their experiences..


Would have the scope to earn 153k or near abouts ?
From what little I can see, it’s not a highly paid profession 
Cheers


----------



## Rsaleh

NB said:


> Would have the scope to earn 153k or near abouts ?
> From what little I can see, it’s not a highly paid profession
> Cheers


but she could apply as a PHD student in the last 6 months, and shouldn't be meet the high income in that case.


----------



## NB

Rsaleh said:


> but she could apply as a PHD student in the last 6 months, and shouldn't be meet the high income in that case.


You need not meet the salary requirements immediately but you will need to show that ultimately you will be able to meet the salary
Cheers


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

keviv.sg said:


> Folks,
> 
> Has anyone did some research to understand how is the Global Talent Visa - UK different than GTI Program of Australia except the fact that former is work visa (can apply for PR after 3 years) and later is PR.
> 
> Any other salient factors, anyone like to share?
> 
> Thanks,
> Keviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply for the Global Talent visa
> 
> 
> Apply for a Global Talent visa to work in the arts, sciences or digital technology once you have been endorsed as a leader or potential leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk


You need to get an endorsement from (Royal Academy or Royal Society ..... ) depending on your field. You have the endorsement, You have the Visa
Also, you qualify for citizenship after one year on PR


----------



## mayll2020

Hi all,
I hope you are keeping well. Before I start to look around for nominators, could you help me out in the following questions regarding *Evidence of global talent*: How should I list my current occupation?

 It is not in the targetted sector (pharmacist), and the salary is much less than AUD 156K
 Should I list my former job as a research assistant in Australia (also drawing less than AUD156k)?
To provide a bit of context, I was conferred my PhD in July 2020 from one of the G08 universities in Australia. My research area fits the field of MedTech. I was a part-time research assistant (drawing less than AUD156K) in Australia after my PhD but I had to leave in Sept because of an emergency family issue back home. 

Thank you in advance for any help that you can offer.

I hope you have a good weekend.

May


----------



## Red Chan

Hi all,

I'm offshore, just submitted an 858 visa application, and soon after I submitted it, I got notifications that I have to complete the healthcheck in 28 days, are you guys in the same? and if we can't do it in 28 days (due to covid as clinic situation), can we delay the submission and how?

thanks


----------



## yalemg

stream1092 said:


> Same here. Submitted EOI in mid-July.


Same here. I guess it depends on the case officers.


----------



## Bayleaf

Red Chan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm offshore, just submitted an 858 visa application, and soon after I submitted it, I got notifications that I have to complete the healthcheck in 28 days, are you guys in the same? and if we can't do it in 28 days (due to covid as clinic situation), can we delay the submission and how?
> 
> thanks


*Visa medical appointments*

Clients should be aware of disruptions to visa medical services, due to COVID-19.

*Our visa processing officers are aware of the disruptions.* *We will take the extended timeframes into account when considering your visa application. *My Health Declarations is temporarily suspended. The Health Requirement including the health examinations for your intended visa will be determined once your visa application has been lodged.

*If you are unable to undergo the health examination with the requested timeframe in your Request for Health Examination letter, you should notify the Department by attaching details through your ImmiAccount.*

If you have not yet lodged a visa application or have not been requested to undertake an immigration medical examination, there is no need to contact a visa medical services clinic in Australia or an overseas panel clinic at this time.

(Source)


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

NB said:


> All applicants now have to wait for the CO to generate the hapid
> There is no relaxation for any type of visa or location or country
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That's helpful
Cheers


----------



## almp_89

keviv.sg said:


> Folks,
> 
> Has anyone did some research to understand how is the Global Talent Visa - UK different than GTI Program of Australia except the fact that former is work visa (can apply for PR after 3 years) and later is PR.
> 
> Any other salient factors, anyone like to share?
> 
> Thanks,
> Keviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apply for the Global Talent visa
> 
> 
> Apply for a Global Talent visa to work in the arts, sciences or digital technology once you have been endorsed as a leader or potential leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk


Hi mate, I am currently in the UK and has studied this option. You have to be sponsored by the Royal Academy (as I remember), you need to have secured a research funding (for academic route). This is really hard as compared to the Australian one.


----------



## PaulAUS

MaYoda said:


> Hi @PaulAUS congratulations!
> Is it okay to share from what email address they are requesting for the additional info or sending UID? Just in case I am missing their email. I am waiting for an outcome since forever. Submitted EOI in early Jule last year.


There is only one email for GTI program.
Everybody knows that. No need to mention, I guess


----------



## PaulAUS

Hi everyone,
Good news to share.
Alhamdulillah....Got UID today!
This forum helped me so much.
Summary:
EOI Submitted: 01 June/2020
RFI: 17 December/2020
Info provided: 05 January/2021
UID received: 08 January/2021
Onshore
Target sector: AgTech
Good luck to you all.
Cheers.


----------



## almp_89

Hi all,

I received my UID today after more than half of a year waiting. I lodged my EOI in the end of June last year. I did emailed the GTI email many times to ask about my EOI status bus as we all know, there were no reply. Then I tried for luck to contact the GTI officer of the Europe region via their official contact email. The GTI Europe officer did reply me and she told me that she will ask for my EOI status. A day after that I received the RFI for GTI officer. Hope this will give you a good news. Below is my profile:

EOI submission: 23rd June 2020
RFI: 11th Dec 2020
Response to RFI: 30th Dec 2020
UID receive: 08th Jan 2021

.PhD degree in Engineering 2019
.Currently working as a postdoc in a leading UK university, salary is far below the threshold if convert to AUD.
.6 publications with 2 of that are first author.
.Sector: Advanced Manufacturing. I am doing on metal additive manufacturing for aerospace industry.
. Nominator: a leading expert from CSIRO

Cheers


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

almp_89 said:


> Hi mate, I am currently in the UK and has studied this option. You have to be sponsored by the Royal Academy (as I remember), you need to have secured a research funding (for academic route). This is really hard as compared to the Australian one.


Yes you have to be endorsed by the Royal Academy depending on your area. For academic route, securing a research funding is not mandatory especially if you are applying as an Exceptional Promise Talent.

You just need to be an active researcher, have a PhD and get a recommendation letter (for Academic Route)

Also not hard compared to the GTI and doesn't take time


----------



## irfaan.pma

My senior is an Australian PR holder and currently doing Postdoc in Australia, he is having strong credentials, awards & publications. Can I choose him as a Nominator. Thank You


----------



## Bayleaf

irfaan.pma said:


> My senior is an Australian PR holder and currently doing Postdoc in Australia, he is having strong credentials, awards & publications. Can I choose him as a Nominator. Thank You


Australia PR is eligible to be a nominator, but the question you need to ask yourself is that if your senior has substantial evidence to convince the case officer that he has NATIONAL REPUTATION in the same area or field as you? (As per question 32 in Form 1000)
Many postdoc applicants I spoke to have INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED senior academics/professors as nominators. You might want to reconsider what's best for your application. Do keep in mind that once Form 1000 is uploaded for visa 858 application, you can no longer change your nominator.


----------



## FDM

PaulAUS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news to share.
> Alhamdulillah....Got UID today!
> This forum helped me so much.
> Summary:
> EOI Submitted: 01 June/2020
> RFI: 17 December/2020
> Info provided: 05 January/2021
> UID received: 08 January/2021
> Onshore
> Target sector: AgTech
> Good luck to you all.
> Cheers.



Congratulations Brother. Could you please share your profile, onshore or offshore, sector...etc

Thanks


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

PaulAUS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news to share.
> Alhamdulillah....Got UID today!
> This forum helped me so much.
> Summary:
> EOI Submitted: 01 June/2020
> RFI: 17 December/2020
> Info provided: 05 January/2021
> UID received: 08 January/2021
> Onshore
> Target sector: AgTech
> Good luck to you all.
> Cheers.


Congratulations


----------



## irfaan.pma

Bayleaf said:


> Australia PR is eligible to be a nominator, but the question you need to ask yourself is that if your senior has substantial evidence to convince the case officer that he has NATIONAL REPUTATION in the same area or field as you? (As per question 32 in Form 1000)
> Many postdoc applicants I spoke to have INTERNATIONALLY RECOGNIZED senior academics/professors as nominators. You might want to reconsider what's best for your application. Do keep in mind that once Form 1000 is uploaded for visa 858 application, you can no longer change your nominator.


Thank You for your prompt response. I tried my level best to approach senior academics/professors as nominators but as I am offshore so it's quite difficult . The only option I have to choose my senior who did his Ph.D. and currently doing a Postdoc in Australia.
Thank You


----------



## wajiwala

PaulAUS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news to share.
> Alhamdulillah....Got UID today!
> This forum helped me so much.





almp_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my UID today after more than half of a year waiting. I lodged my EOI in the end of June last year. I did emailed the GTI email many times to ask about my EOI status bus as we all know, there were no reply. Then I tried for luck to contact the GTI officer of the Europe region via their official contact email. The GTI Europe officer did reply me and she told me that she will ask for my EOI status. A day after that I received the RFI for GTI officer. Hope this will give you a good news. Below is my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 23rd June 2020
> RFI: 11th Dec 2020
> Response to RFI: 30th Dec 2020
> UID receive: 08th Jan 2021


Hi Guys, 
Two more cases from June. We had 2 on Tuesday and two yesterday now. Total 4 cases from June of our forum members. Good news, let us see how the next week goes. Good luck with June July applicants. Kindly do mention if anyone is received a rejection. Good luck everyone...


----------



## Iraj

hello guys 
Does anyone know when we have to complete and submit form 1221 and form 80? before lodging or after that? is it mandatory for all of the applicants?


----------



## NB

Iraj said:


> hello guys
> Does anyone know when we have to complete and submit form 1221 and form 80? before lodging or after that? is it mandatory for all of the applicants?


They are optional forms theoretically but form 80 is asked for most applicants and 1221 for some
It’s your choice to submit them voluntarily or wait for the CO to ask for them
Cheers


----------



## Iraj

NB said:


> They are optional forms theoretically but form 80 is asked for most applicants and 1221 for some
> It’s your choice to submit them voluntarily or wait for the CO to ask for them
> Cheers


Thank you very much


----------



## Iraj

*I am currently completing the visa applications online form 

On page 15 (out of 18) of the form, there are several questions about Distinguished talent that are exactly the same as the ones my nominator answered in Form 1000. Do I have to rewrite ( copy-paste) my nominator's answers in this section or write my own opinions and words to the questions on this page?*


----------



## Island_man

almp_89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my UID today after more than half of a year waiting. I lodged my EOI in the end of June last year. I did emailed the GTI email many times to ask about my EOI status bus as we all know, there were no reply. Then I tried for luck to contact the GTI officer of the Europe region via their official contact email. The GTI Europe officer did reply me and she told me that she will ask for my EOI status. A day after that I received the RFI for GTI officer. Hope this will give you a good news. Below is my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 23rd June 2020
> RFI: 11th Dec 2020
> Response to RFI: 30th Dec 2020
> UID receive: 08th Jan 2021
> 
> .PhD degree in Engineering 2019
> .Currently working as a postdoc in a leading UK university, salary is far below the threshold if convert to AUD.
> .6 publications with 2 of that are first author.
> .Sector: Advanced Manufacturing. I am doing on metal additive manufacturing for aerospace industry.
> . Nominator: a leading expert from CSIRO
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations, mate.
Can you please share how did you contact a GTI officer? Are other other ways than just via LinkedIn?
Thanks


----------



## Island_man

PaulAUS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Good news to share.
> Alhamdulillah....Got UID today!
> This forum helped me so much.
> Summary:
> EOI Submitted: 01 June/2020
> RFI: 17 December/2020
> Info provided: 05 January/2021
> UID received: 08 January/2021
> Onshore
> Target sector: AgTech
> Good luck to you all.
> Cheers.


Congratulations, mate.
Can you please share your profile (e.g. number of publications, awards)? I did EOI for AgTech back in Nov as well. Like many people here, still have not heard any response.
Thanks

thanks


----------



## Rui1332

Hi everyone, I am currently a master student in University of Melbourne major in ICT. I see most of the people in this discussion form that succeeded have a PHD degree. I wonder is there any people that succeeded with only a master degree? And If possible, can you please share your achievements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTI hope

Hi everyone,
Is it possible to change the sector (from AgTech to Data Science) after submitting the EOI?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nadia0336

Any Person holding Australian P.R of same field can be taken as a nominator for GTI even she is doing job in Pakistan.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Nadia0336 said:


> Any Person holding Australian P.R of same field can be taken as a nominator for GTI even she is doing job in Pakistan.


Yes


----------



## Zmajche88

Nadia0336 said:


> Any Person holding Australian P.R of same field can be taken as a nominator for GTI even she is doing job in Pakistan.


Yes. As long as they can prove national (Australian) reputation in the same field.


----------



## TheEndofDays

GTI hope said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is it possible to change the sector (from AgTech to Data Science) after submitting the EOI?
> Thanks in advance


You have international reputation in BOTH AgTech and Data Science?


----------



## Bless&Hope

Hi,

Do we need to submit attested certificates when applying for 858?.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## appu2020

Bless&Hope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to submit attested certificates when applying for 858?.
> Many thanks in advance.


The identity documents — passport, birth Certificate, other identities, marriage certificate — need to be certified only. Other documents are not required to be certified.


----------



## rokaya

Any UID updates today?


----------



## cidc

Any grants in 2021? I filed during the Christmas break, health clearances provided also in December. Waiting to hear.


----------



## cidc

appu2020 said:


> The identity documents — passport, birth Certificate, other identities, marriage certificate — need to be certified only. Other documents are not required to be certified.


Do you mean its not just a scan of the originals? I am confused.


----------



## tkbs

858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th. 

EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!

All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


----------



## shankvijay

tkbs said:


> 858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations


----------



## Bless&Hope

tkbs said:


> 858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations!.

Did you attested certificates by a justice of the peace for the 858 application?. I couldn't see instructions to attest the certificates before submission on the immi website. I am confused. I hope you can share your experience.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Bless&Hope said:


> Congratulations!.
> 
> Did you attested certificates by a justice of the peace for the 858 application?. I couldn't see instructions to attest the certificates before submission on the immi website. I am confused. I hope you can share your experience.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


No attested documents required, just colour original scans.


----------



## Bless&Hope

Gadget Guru said:


> No attested documents required, just colour original scans.


Thank you so much


----------



## appu2020

cidc said:


> Do you mean its not just a scan of the originals? I am confused.


Hi,

please check the link below.





National identity card







immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





I also found in other links that the the documents I mentioned to be certified while uploading. Please note that only the identity documents not all documents to be certified. For other documents, clear color scan is enough.


----------



## tkbs

Bless&Hope said:


> Congratulations!.
> 
> Did you attested certificates by a justice of the peace for the 858 application?. I couldn't see instructions to attest the certificates before submission on the immi website. I am confused. I hope you can share your experience.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Thank you! I did not attest to any certificates for 858 application. However, all my identity documents are attested when I applied for my previous (student) visa in 2016.


----------



## appu2020

tkbs said:


> 858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


Many Congratulations !!!


----------



## WhiteSage

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> I have got uid and applied for ACS waiting for their reply.
> 
> I didn’t get your question?
> Why they can’t nominate you. (ACS) ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteSage

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> I have got uid and applied for ACS waiting for their reply.
> 
> I didn’t get your question?
> Why they can’t nominate you. (ACS) ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1)ACS is mentioning that since we have recently released the positive skills assessment , we suggest that you apply for GSM visas.,
Hence I unable to lodge the GTI EOI without a nominator.
2)Seeking guidance whom and where I need to reach out for assistance for the nominator- form 1000. 
3)I have reached Global talent officer for directions and have not heard anything back.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

WhiteSage said:


> 1)ACS is mentioning that since we have recently released the positive skills assessment , we suggest that you apply for GSM visas.,
> Hence I unable to lodge the GTI EOI without a nominator.
> 2)Seeking guidance whom and where I need to reach out for assistance for the nominator- form 1000.
> 3)I have reached Global talent officer for directions and have not heard anything back.












Hi whitesage, 

This is news to me. Sorry to hear about you. It's been a year since ACS assessed my skills, I have sent them all my documents, awaiting their reply. I'm not sure what they're going to do in my case.

I followed below screen shot to apply for ACS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus_GTI

Hi - Im intending to submit my EOI soon.

1) I am catching-up with my nominator (a very senior colleague) in next couple of days who agreed to do Form 1000. He is cooperative but very senior in the organisation so very hard to get hold of. Can I please check whether I need anything else from him other than Form 1000 (i.e., how the Immi dpt establish that he has national reputation). 

2) In Fintech, I dont fit very well to ANZSCO skill category with 50 / 50 mix of tech / managerial background. I understand at later stage in application I have to specify ANZCO code. Can someone please advise on this with similar situation or specify which ANZSCO category broadly corresponds to Fintech.


----------



## skg04

Rus_GTI said:


> Hi - Im intending to submit my EOI soon.
> 
> 1) I am catching-up with my nominator (a very senior colleague) in next couple of days who agreed to do Form 1000. He is cooperative but very senior in the organisation so very hard to get hold of. Can I please check whether I need anything else from him other than Form 1000 (i.e., how the Immi dpt establish that he has national reputation).


 a letter of nomination with his / her identity like driving licence number or passport number - either in official letter head or attested and his short resume to cover all aspects.


----------



## Bayleaf

Rus_GTI said:


> Hi - Im intending to submit my EOI soon.
> 
> 1) I am catching-up with my nominator (a very senior colleague) in next couple of days who agreed to do Form 1000. He is cooperative but very senior in the organisation so very hard to get hold of. Can I please check whether I need anything else from him other than Form 1000 (i.e., how the Immi dpt establish that he has national reputation).


Apart from Form 1000, you need a recommendation letter from your nominator with his full name, signature & job title, and preferably with his affiliated company/institute/organization's letterhead. On your side you probably want to start compiling any news articles/interview featuring your nominator's achievements/awards, this is to prove that your nominator has national reputation in the relevant field.


----------



## shankvijay

Hi All. Received an EOI submission confirmation and received something as *Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code* 

Submitted EOI on Nov 12th. Next steps are to get documents readied and see what all data/letters/recomms are needed. Yet to get details


----------



## sarahozmatthew

bahlv said:


> Point 2 and 3 are doable. Point 1 is tough and also quite grey. For example, a Director in a Big4 will meet point 2 and 3, but there is no way to get 1 sorted





bahlv said:


> I agree. I am not sure how much money does a MARA agent charges, but my consultant in India ha a rack rate of close to AUD2,000 which I negotiated downwards and gave a one time payment to his company. However, I became regular to this forum and learnt about the right time to do the right thing more than general immigration advice. Everyone knows points, EoI and invite++ But South Australia 489 will come and go in first 4 days of July, whether to invest in wife's skill assessment for another 5 points for NSW 190 and blah blah.. those kind of questions were asked here and decided based on responses and research. I took over my PR process from my agent and I feel more confident now.
> 
> So I agree that this forum is useful for a guy who is a plumber, electrician, PhD, IT engineer or whoever. Anyways Oz is a place where everyone gets treated equally (almost)
> 
> :focus:


Hi, is there a forum for Management consultants, I read it on the message below. If yes, how do I join in. I created an EOI in August with 85 points for 190.


----------



## lx-pratik

shankvijay said:


> Hi All. Received an EOI submission confirmation and received something as *Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code*
> 
> Submitted EOI on Nov 12th. Next steps are to get documents readied and see what all data/letters/recomms are needed. Yet to get details


Can you share your portfolio?
I applied on the same date as well.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

shankvijay said:


> Hi All. Received an EOI submission confirmation and received something as *Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code*
> 
> Submitted EOI on Nov 12th. Next steps are to get documents readied and see what all data/letters/recomms are needed. Yet to get details


Congratulation !


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Anyone with 858 Grant today?


----------



## appu2020

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Anyone with 858 Grant today?


Hi,
How long you are waiting for grant?
I’ve just submitted all the required s56 docs few days back and waiting too.


----------



## monowar

shankvijay said:


> Hi All. Received an EOI submission confirmation and received something as *Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code*
> 
> Submitted EOI on Nov 12th. Next steps are to get documents readied and see what all data/letters/recomms are needed. Yet to get details


Can you share with us what are the documents you have submitted during the EOI?


----------



## p.scott930

Has anyone received an email response for the general enquiry after last December? I've sent emails several times but never got personalized reply.


----------



## Manal2015

p.scott930 said:


> Has anyone received an email response for the general enquiry after last December? I've sent emails several times but never got personalized reply.


They aren’t opening emails, I have sent them a couple of emails but my mailtracker says that my emails have not been opened yet.


----------



## Rus_GTI

skg04 said:


> a letter of nomination with his / her identity like driving licence number or passport number - either in official letter head or attested and his short resume to cover all aspects.





Bayleaf said:


> Apart from Form 1000, you need a recommendation letter from your nominator with his full name, signature & job title, and preferably with his affiliated company/institute/organization's letterhead. On your side you probably want to start compiling any news articles/interview featuring your nominator's achievements/awards, this is to prove that your nominator has national reputation in the relevant field.


Thank you very much for responses. Actually my nominator is our CTO with nearly 100 people working from him. He did form 1000 after at-least for 2 months. 
Is separate letter of recommendation necessary. Can you please direct me as what exactly is specified? As he mentioned there is no such request in Form 1000.

Many thanks


----------



## almp_89

Island_man said:


> Congratulations, mate.
> Can you please share how did you contact a GTI officer? Are other other ways than just via LinkedIn?
> Thanks


I contacted via the Global Talent Europe email


----------



## almp_89

Hi guys, I'm figuring out supportive documents for the 858 application. For those who have experience, can you help me on the following matters, please?
_The evidence supplied to support your record of achievement must also demonstrate prominence in the field within the 2 years immediately before applying. It should include:_​
_a reference from a person or organisation qualified to assess your claims_
_profiles of your achievements in any media, such as magazines, newspapers or TV programs_
_=> _Can the nominator's reference letter be ok?_ or _Can I use my current employment contract (as a postdoc) to prove this point? 
_Ability to establish in Australia:_​
_letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities_
_=>_ Is this point mandatory or just a recommendation as this seems to be difficult to obtain (for me)?

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Bayleaf

Rus_GTI said:


> Is separate letter of recommendation necessary. Can you please direct me as what exactly is specified? As he mentioned there is no such request in Form 1000.
> 
> Many thanks


In Form 1000, left hand side of page 1:
When you lodge this form you should attach:​• a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s​achievements in their field;​• details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your​common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20​or 32);​


----------



## Bayleaf

almp_89 said:


> Hi guys, I'm figuring out supportive documents for the 858 application. For those who have experience, can you help me on the following matters, please?
> _The evidence supplied to support your record of achievement must also demonstrate prominence in the field within the 2 years immediately before applying. It should include:_​
> 
> _a reference from a person or organisation qualified to assess your claims_
> _profiles of your achievements in any media, such as magazines, newspapers or TV programs_
> _=> _Can the nominator's reference letter be ok?_ or _Can I use my current employment contract (as a postdoc) to prove this point?


Yes, you can provide employment contract to prove that you have been working in the relevant field for the past 2 years. If your nominator's recommendation letter does mention you have been working in the relevant field for the past 2 years then you can include this. You can also provide any awards received or publications generated in the last 2 years.



almp_89 said:


> _Ability to establish in Australia:_
> 
> 
> _letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities_
> _=>_ Is this point mandatory or just a recommendation as this seems to be difficult to obtain (for me)?
> 
> I really appreciate your help!


The more boxes you tick, the better your chances in the application. I provided evidence for my external research funding to demonstrate the importance of my research and potential for future application/opportunities. Also to show that I have no problem secure employment.


----------



## Rus_GTI

Bayleaf said:


> In Form 1000, left hand side of page 1:
> When you lodge this form you should attach:​• a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s​achievements in their field;​• details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your​common field (see Questions 8 and 9, and either Questions 20​or 32);​


Thank you very much - this is very clear and helpful


----------



## almp_89

Bayleaf said:


> Yes, you can provide employment contract to prove that you have been working in the relevant field for the past 2 years. If your nominator's recommendation letter does mention you have been working in the relevant field for the past 2 years then you can include this. You can also provide any awards received or publications generated in the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> The more boxes you tick, the better your chances in the application. I provided evidence for my external research funding to demonstrate the importance of my research and potential for future application/opportunities. Also to show that I have no problem secure employment.


Many thanks mate! Promptly and clearly. Cheers


----------



## avk_avk

Hi Members, Today I got my 858 grant . This forum has been really useful. My timeline is below
EOI - 6 Sep 2020
Invite - 6 Nov 2020
Visa Lodged - 12 Nov 2020
First s 56 - 13 Nov 2020
Medicals Completed -26 Nov 2020
Health clearance -02 Dec 2020
Second s 56 - 14 Dec 2020
Grant - 13 Jan 2021
Onshore.
All the best for those who are waiting for EOI and Grant. 
Congrats to all who received EOI &Grant


----------



## skg04

avk_avk said:


> Hi Members, Today I got my 858 grant . This forum has been really useful. My timeline is below
> EOI - 6 Sep 2020
> Invite - 6 Nov 2020
> Visa Lodged - 12 Nov 2020
> First s 56 - 13 Nov 2020
> Medicals Completed -26 Nov 2020
> Health clearance -02 Dec 2020
> Second s 56 - 14 Dec 2020
> Grant - 13 Jan 2021
> Onshore.
> All the best for those who are waiting for EOI and Grant.
> Congrats to all who received EOI &Grant


Congratulations. What was the second s56 for?


----------



## shankvijay

avk_avk said:


> Hi Members, Today I got my 858 grant . This forum has been really useful. My timeline is below
> EOI - 6 Sep 2020
> Invite - 6 Nov 2020
> Visa Lodged - 12 Nov 2020
> First s 56 - 13 Nov 2020
> Medicals Completed -26 Nov 2020
> Health clearance -02 Dec 2020
> Second s 56 - 14 Dec 2020
> Grant - 13 Jan 2021
> Onshore.
> All the best for those who are waiting for EOI and Grant.
> Congrats to all who received EOI &Grant


Congratulations


----------



## nownev

hi all, this is my first ever post here. I've just got the invitation this morning. I had read all the posts before submitting my EOI. Your experiences and suggestions are really helpful. I would like to share mine for your reference as well:

Timeline:
- EOI: 11 Nov 2020
- UID: 13 Jan 2021

Profile:

- Sector Advanced Digital
- Offshore. I have never been to Australia.
- Got PhD in Computer Engineering in Jan 2017 from the world top 15 university.
- Work briefly in a financial firm in Singapore for 5 months before going to Germany to work as PostDoc for 2 years.
- Came back to Singapore to work for the world top company in my field as a research engineer since Dec 2019 (> senior level).
- Publications:
+ 1 patent submitted and 4-5 papers/journals recently
+ Total ~18 international conference papers/journals with ~70 citations. 2 as first author in a premier conference, 2 as first author in another top-4 conference, some Q1, Q2 journals as second-third author and other conferences.
+ Reviewer for 5-6 Q1,Q2 journals
+ Presented at 5 international conferences in EU and US.
- Awards and other activities:
+ Full tution and stipend for PhD
+ Best paper award nomination in a top-4 conference as first author
+ Best paper award in an okay conference as third author
+ One paper resulted in an industry collaboration worth 100k and an EU award for this.
+ EU grant to do internship in Germany
+ Helped current employer to establish connections in my home country (with proof)
+ Gave guest lecture at my PhD university while working (without proof)
- Income and possible establishment in AU
+ Salary not met
+ Provided some job ads in AU with salary above threshold
+ Provided some extra activities that I could do to promote industry-academia collaboration in AU with a list of Profs/Unis there in my field.

I didn't submit a cover letter. I used a powerpoint presentation as a pitchdeck (20 slides). I think it's much easier to present each claim with evidences and links. The officer also does not have to read a lengthy essay. For each notable conference and journal, I provided a link and screenshot to Microsoft Research Ranking database for its very specific subfield to show how it's compared to the others (one conference might be top in one subfield, but not in a bigger field).


I hope it helps some of you guys.

Cheers


----------



## appu2020

Hi Everyone,

This is to share with you all the good news that I have received the grant today morning.

Here is my timeline:

August 13th - EOI Submission 
October 8th - Received UID
November 18th - Received nomination 
December 2nd - Lodged VISA Application
December 4th - Received S56
December 10th - Cleared Medicals
January 9th - Received all the required PCCs
January 13th - Grant

Profile: 

Offshore 
Fintech professional with 15+ years of experience.
Salary is well above the threshold.

This forum has been very helpful throughout my journey and I’ll be happy to assist anyone with my experience.

Wish everyone all the best for your VISA journey!!!


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skg04

Everyone,
Received my grant today. My timeline :
EOI: 6th October
UID: 30th October
Application submitted: 3rd December
s56 : 3rd December for medical
Medical completed: 13th December
Grant : 13th January
Thanks for all the help and best wishes for those waiting or starting this journey!


----------



## brunadb

Hi guys, I just found this forum and it's reassuring to see that apparently it's no longer taking less than a month to receive the UID. I was freaking out! I applied on Oct 23rd and I haven't received any feedback yet. I'm a postdoc, sector Agtech, onshore. Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## cidc

skg04 said:


> Everyone,
> Received my grant today. My timeline :
> EOI: 6th October
> UID: 30th October
> Application submitted: 3rd December
> s56 : 3rd December for medical
> Medical completed: 13th December
> Grant : 13th January
> Thanks for all the help and best wishes for those waiting or starting this journey!


Congratulations! 
Had you provided your PCC at the time of application?


----------



## onkar.ch

skg04 said:


> Everyone,
> Received my grant today. My timeline :
> EOI: 6th October
> UID: 30th October
> Application submitted: 3rd December
> s56 : 3rd December for medical
> Medical completed: 13th December
> Grant : 13th January
> Thanks for all the help and best wishes for those waiting or starting this journey!


Congratulations!! So for you it took overall 3.5 months. Which sector? How much was your salary? Was it matching or above mentioned threshold of $153k?


----------



## gtisp2020

brunadb said:


> Hi guys, I just found this forum and it's reassuring to see that apparently it's no longer taking less than a month to receive the UID. I was freaking out! I applied on Oct 23rd and I haven't received any feedback yet. I'm a postdoc, sector Agtech, onshore. Anyone else in a similar situation?


Few onshore post-docs have been waiting since June.


----------



## skg04

cidc said:


> Congratulations!
> Had you provided your PCC at the time of application?


Yes. Pcc from home country and AU national police check.


----------



## Jason858

gtisp2020 said:


> Few onshore post-docs have been waiting since June.


Is that FEW or MANY? I think is Many.


----------



## skg04

onkar.ch said:


> Congratulations!! So for you it took overall 3.5 months. Which sector? How much was your salary? Was it matching or above mentioned threshold of $153k?


Profile here : Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


----------



## gtisp2020

Jason858 said:


> Is that FEW or MANY? I think is Many.


May be many 😭but I've seen few in this forum.


----------



## avk_avk

skg04 said:


> Congratulations. What was the second s56 for?


Second s56 is asking for statutory declaration for my child passport photo and current photo. Passport photo was taken when we was born. current photo is taken after 2 years old.


----------



## Island_man

almp_89 said:


> I contacted via the Global Talent Europe email


Thanks for replying.
Did you mean email address from this: Contact us
Or did you sent to a personal email?

Cheers,


----------



## Aussie2019

I applied in the early Sept and did not hear anything back. I am onshore PhD candidate. Its really difficult to keep on waiting


----------



## Red Chan

Bayleaf said:


> *Visa medical appointments*
> 
> Clients should be aware of disruptions to visa medical services, due to COVID-19.
> 
> *Our visa processing officers are aware of the disruptions.* *We will take the extended timeframes into account when considering your visa application. *My Health Declarations is temporarily suspended. The Health Requirement including the health examinations for your intended visa will be determined once your visa application has been lodged.
> 
> *If you are unable to undergo the health examination with the requested timeframe in your Request for Health Examination letter, you should notify the Department by attaching details through your ImmiAccount.*
> 
> If you have not yet lodged a visa application or have not been requested to undertake an immigration medical examination, there is no need to contact a visa medical services clinic in Australia or an overseas panel clinic at this time.
> 
> (Source)


Tahnks Bayleaf

I'm offshore now, So at the same of submission, I got a notification that I have to declare the health examination online. does it mean I have to arrange the onsite medical examination ? Or I still have to wait for the further instruction from IMMI?

thanks again


----------



## JasonPalson

Aussie2019 said:


> I applied in the early Sept and did not hear anything back. I am onshore PhD candidate. Its really difficult to keep on waiting


same here, I submitted EOI late of July. Still waiting.


----------



## Red Chan

Hi all,

I'm offshore, just submitted an 858 visa application, and soon after I submitted it, I got notifications that I have to declare my and my family health conditions, does it mean I have to arrange the medical check right after my 858 visa lodging? Or I have to wait for further instuction when to do the medical check?

thanks


----------



## NB

Red Chan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm offshore, just submitted an 858 visa application, and soon after I submitted it, I got notifications that I have to declare my and my family health conditions, does it mean I have to arrange the medical check right after my 858 visa lodging? Or I have to wait for further instuction when to do the medical check?
> 
> thanks


You cannot get the medical tests done till such time that the CO generates the hapid for you and all your family members
Once you get the hapid , you will have 28 days to get the tests done
Cheers


----------



## WhiteSage

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> View attachment 98900
> 
> 
> Hi whitesage,
> 
> This is news to me. Sorry to hear about you. It's been a year since ACS assessed my skills, I have sent them all my documents, awaiting their reply. I'm not sure what they're going to do in my case.
> 
> I followed below screen shot to apply for ACS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Anil,

thanks for the reply, If I’m reading it correctly - You mean you have applied for ACS with the UID and been waiting for an year for them to issue an form 1000 filled and support your GTI application


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

WhiteSage said:


> Dear Anil,
> 
> thanks for the reply, If I’m reading it correctly - You mean you have applied for ACS with the UID and been waiting for an year for them to issue an form 1000 filled and support your GTI application


Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ever contact them and asked them about the status of your request. Waiting for a year is never ideal.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieTheTv

Good morning/afternoon all. 
I am planning to apply for Global Talent program under Cyber Security sector and would love to hear your advices.

Here is my profile:

Offshore. No study or working experience in Australia.
31 years old.
Cyber Security sector.
Bachelor Degree in Information System
Master Degree in Data Science (Not really related to my profession. I just took it to learn something new)
Current Position: VP - Information Security Specialist in a global bank. First job out of college and I have been working there for nearly 8 years
Current Salary: > 100k but less than the threshold 153k
3 Certifications: CISSP, CISA, CISM. Those have a decent value in cyber security industry.
1 patent pending for the same field
I can ask for recommendation letters from my manager and regional head of department.
Nominator: I have 2 Australian PR who work in the same field but I am not sure if I should choose ACS instead?
IELTS 8.0

I am not very confident with my profile given I have not met the threshold of income and from what I heard, cyber security offers the most limited slots in GTI. 
With this profile, do you guys think I have a shot? If not, should I wait for 1 or 2 years to boost my income and/or try another type of visa such as 189 (my score is only 85) and 190?

Thank you all


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Sorry not an year it’s been 3 weeks. I am following it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jan.kupka

@StevieTheTv i believe on the contrary - if you look on the statistics Cyber Security one of 2 occupations, that are being least applied for GTI. Australia was claiming even on VISA updates last November how they are planning to increase their focus on Cyber Security, so i believe go for it. Since i am in the same field, i can hardly figure out more suitable profile for Cyber Security than what you describe. Wish you all the best, i am planning to apply with similar profile, once i find out nominator, since mine contacts are not Australia oriented.

Best of luck Jan


----------



## Aussie2019

JasonPalson said:


> same here, I submitted EOI late of July. Still waiting.


Whats your profile.... Are you a PhD Student?


----------



## almp_89

Island_man said:


> Thanks for replying.
> Did you mean email address from this: Contact us
> Or did you sent to a personal email?
> 
> Cheers,


I contact via the email address in "Contact us" webpage.


----------



## Island_man

almp_89 said:


> I contact via the email address in "Contact us" webpage.


Thanks mate,
I just also sent them an email. Hopefully someone will open up and respond.

Good luck with your visa application!
Cheers


----------



## WhiteSage

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear anil,
I guess there is an turnaround time - max of 60 days to lodge the visa application, else which the uid becomes invalid..
Team correct me if my understanding is wrong


----------



## skg04

WhiteSage said:


> Dear anil,
> I guess there is an turnaround time - max of 60 days to lodge the visa application, else which the uid becomes invalid..
> Team correct me if my understanding is wrong


To the best of my knowledge, there are no validity period for uid - however, there are caps on the number of visas to be issued and possible changes in the scenario - so better to apply sooner.


----------



## sezra

I see there was a batch of UID being sent yesterday lol. 

my partner received her yesterday too (13/01/2021)

I'm reading this long thread now, are you guys applying alone, or do you have patner/kids too? 
How does it work? 

Parner and kids need to do the Medical too, and pass an english test? 

I'm a bit confused on all the requirements, the homeaffaire website is a bit tricky sometimes.


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> I see there was a batch of UID being sent yesterday lol.


Source?



sezra said:


> my partner received her yesterday too (13/01/2021)


Could you please let us know about your partner's EOI lodgement date and profile?



sezra said:


> Parner and kids need to do the Medical too, and pass an english test?


Yes, all the applicants need to do the medical test. Regarding English test, you and your partner need to fulfill the functional English requirements. There are several ways to comply with this. Functional English


----------



## [email protected]

Hi all, I applied on mid June and still waiting. I write an enquiry to the department and they said delay is due to huge backlogs.


----------



## [email protected]

sezra said:


> I see there was a batch of UID being sent yesterday lol.
> 
> my partner received her yesterday too (13/01/2021)
> 
> I'm reading this long thread now, are you guys applying alone, or do you have patner/kids too?
> How does it work?
> 
> Parner and kids need to do the Medical too, and pass an english test?
> 
> I'm a bit confused on all the requirements, the homeaffaire website is a bit tricky sometimes.


Congratulation. When did your partner lodge the EOI?


----------



## sezra

gtisp2020 said:


> Source?
> Could you please let us know about your partner's EOI lodgement date and profile?
> Yes, all the applicants need to do the medical test. Regarding English test, you and your partner need to fulfill the functional English requirements. There are several ways to comply with this. Functional English


Source: Here on this forum, a couple of users stated that they received their UID yesterday (the 13th January)

*EOI *: 20 December 2020
*UID*: 13 January 2021

*Profile*: On-shore research fellow (PhD 4 years ago), 3 years of Postdoc in the U.S., 1 year as a research fellow here in Australia. 


Am I right that getting IUD does not means VISA will be granted? Is there any data on the percentage of people who paid for this VISA application but got refused at the end? There is no refund, right? 
A bit stressed to loose $7-10K for the whole family if application rejected. 


Thank you


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> *EOI *: 20 December 2020
> *UID*: 13 January 2021
> 
> *Profile*: On-shore research fellow (PhD 4 years ago), 3 years of Postdoc in the U.S., 1 year as a research fellow here in Australia.


Thanks



sezra said:


> Am I right that getting IUD does not means VISA will be granted? Is there any data on the percentage of people who paid for this VISA application but got refused at the end? There is no refund, right?
> A bit stressed to loose $7-10K for the whole family if application rejected.


The refusal rate is <0.6%. source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201001200-document-released.PDF page 4


----------



## @Ritu88

Congratulations! 
I have also submitted my application at the same time with a similar profile. However, I am waiting for a reply. Can you please tell me what have you chosen for the following question?
*Do you have the ability to attract an annual salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold which is currently AUD153,600?* 
"Yes or No"

If Yes, what are the documents you have provided as an evidance? 

Thank you in advance.




sezra said:


> Source: Here on this forum, a couple of users stated that they received their UID yesterday (the 13th January)
> 
> *EOI *: 20 December 2020
> *UID*: 13 January 2021
> 
> *Profile*: On-shore research fellow (PhD 4 years ago), 3 years of Postdoc in the U.S., 1 year as a research fellow here in Australia.
> 
> 
> Am I right that getting IUD does not means VISA will be granted? Is there any data on the percentage of people who paid for this VISA application but got refused at the end? There is no refund, right?
> A bit stressed to loose $7-10K for the whole family if application rejected.
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## p.scott930

[email protected] said:


> Hi all, I applied on mid June and still waiting. I write an enquiry to the department and they said delay is due to huge backlogs.


Mid June here also. Still waiting. I sent emails to the GTI emails but never get replies. I think the backlogs are mostly from those who submitted last June-July.


----------



## [email protected]

p.scott930 said:


> Mid June here also. Still waiting. I sent emails to the GTI emails but never get replies. I think the backlogs are mostly from those who submitted last June-July.


They replied me couple of times saying delay in backlog but have not got any decision on EOI. Would you mind sharing your profile and sector?


----------



## p.scott930

[email protected] said:


> They replied me couple of times saying delay in backlog but have not got any decision on EOI. Would you mind sharing your profile and sector?


Post #3155









Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Are you sure that they will announce the new budget in October? why I thought it would be in November




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Adv9871

Need a help / clarification.

If nominator is an Australian organization (say ACS). Do they need to stick to fill in Part A only of the Form 1000? It is instructed to do so in Question No. 10. But as such the Nominator has the opportunity to vouch for the nominee only in the answer to Q8.

I ask above as I see that there are Q35-39 in Part B, wherein the Nominator can make specific reflections about the Nominee. But Part B has been instructed to be filled only by an individual Nominator.

The Nominator organization has asked me to fill in the Form 1000. Should I limit to fill in only Part A?

You may kindly confirm from your Form 1000, if you have been nominated by an Australian Organization, Did they limit to fill in only Part A? Did your Nominator made specific comments quoting any evidence, or wrote only a high level opinion about the nominee (you)?


----------



## [email protected]

p.scott930 said:


> Post #3155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that they will announce the new budget in October? why I thought it would be in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com


You have pretty good profile surprising why you have not been invited. EOI from september, October, November, December are getting response but June applicants still did not get response, quite strange.


----------



## Toby88

Congrats to those who got their Visa grants and UID


----------



## deep2020

Hi guys, I had submitted EOI last week. I am close to submitting my PhD (within 6 months) and have some good publications in high quality journals – applying onshore. In my GTI form in the section: “Occupation title” and “Current annual salary (AUD)” – I wrote “Not applicable – applying as a PhD candidate” and attached my PhD CoE as attachments. I have also not provided any cover letter. I am now confused whether that was the right approach, or should I sent in cover letter to explain my situation or just wait for their response ???


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Any one still waiting here for 858 visa grants ? 
Lodged 3rd December
submitted s56 documents on the 23rd December


----------



## Bless&Hope

Hi all,

Do we need to provide proof of functional English if we are studying in Australia?.

Many thanks in advance for your clarification.


----------



## Saffa to Aus

Hi all, I've been following this thread for a few weeks and would like to let everyone know that I received my UID yesterday. 

My general timlines

Submitted EOI: 23 November 
Got in contact with GTO through my nominator 7 December 
Sent Australia job offer well above threshold 7 Jan
UID received 13 Jan

My profile: B-Eng with 13 years software development experience mainly around investment banks and trading firms. 
Specialization in risk and trading systems. 

I submitted very strong references from senior people from international companies based in London and Johannesburg. 

Have some small contributions to major open source projects and have an active technical blog.

Used an agent who did a great job enhancing the writing on my cover letter and references 

To be honest with all the PhDs on this forum I didn't think I had a good a chance so hopefully my case will give someone else hope.


----------



## NB

Bless&Hope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do we need to provide proof of functional English if we are studying in Australia?.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your clarification.


You still need to give the evidence
You will qualify under many of the paths and you can choose the one which is easiest 





Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi,
What's the estimated time for clearing medicals, especially w.r.t india panels. Its been a week and they haven't uploaded results on e medical. No response from the medical center.


----------



## samkslee

Dear all, after lodging the 858 visa application, how long does it take to receive the request email for character/police check? I need that as reference to apply for police record otherwise the police department won’t process. Thanks!


----------



## NB

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> What's the estimated time for clearing medicals, especially w.r.t india panels. Its been a week and they haven't uploaded results on e medical. No response from the medical center.


Generally medicals are cleared within a couple of days after the results are uploaded by the clinic
You will have to chase the clinic to upload the same on DHA portal


----------



## NB

samkslee said:


> Dear all, after lodging the 858 visa application, how long does it take to receive the request email for character/police check? I need that as reference to apply for police record otherwise the police department won’t process. Thanks!


There is no reference time as such which you can quote authoritatively 
Some get it within days, some take weeks and months
Cheers


----------



## appu2020

samkslee said:


> Dear all, after lodging the 858 visa application, how long does it take to receive the request email for character/police check? I need that as reference to apply for police record otherwise the police department won’t process. Thanks!


Usually within 1-4 days( within a week max) of 858 VISA lodgement, you’ll receive the s56.
They are processing the 858 GTI VISA with highest priority.


----------



## cidc

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Any one still waiting here for 858 visa grants ?
> Lodged 3rd December
> submitted s56 documents on the 23rd December


I lodged on the 26th of December. Haven't yet received any s56 for PCCs which are pending or any other s56. Just the automated alert for health clearances that were provided quite quickly in the first week of Jan.


----------



## Bless&Hope

NB said:


> You still need to give the evidence
> You will qualify under many of the paths and you can choose the one which is easiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much.


----------



## Fabi_Germany

I am considering applying for the GTI. Maybe you can help me! 

Once you have submitted the EOI and got your UID, how much time do you have to apply for the visa and send your and your partner’s Functional English assessment and all other documents, including the nominator letter? My partner doesn’t have English proficiency and is learning still and I still have to look for a nominator.
Once you have got your visa approval being offshore, how much time do you have to move to Australia? Is there any time limit?
I have a child with my partner, but we are not married. Is this a problem? Or we need to get married, so that he can get the visa as well?
Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## Bayleaf

Fabi_Germany said:


> I am considering applying for the GTI. Maybe you can help me!
> 
> Once you have submitted the EOI and got your UID, how much time do you have to apply for the visa and send your and your partner’s Functional English assessment and all other documents, including the nominator letter? My partner doesn’t have English proficiency and is learning still and I still have to look for a nominator.


There's no expiry date for UID. But it is recommended you lodge the application ASAP because there are limited quota for the GTI program (15,000 spots in FY20/21, inclusive of primary and secondary applicants). There's also the risk that policy and rules might also change any time.



Fabi_Germany said:


> I have a child with my partner, but we are not married. Is this a problem? Or we need to get married, so that he can get the visa as well?


Should be fine. You need to provide evidence that you two are in a de facto relationship.


----------



## NB

Fabi_Germany said:


> I am considering applying for the GTI. Maybe you can help me!
> 
> Once you have submitted the EOI and got your UID, how much time do you have to apply for the visa and send your and your partner’s Functional English assessment and all other documents, including the nominator letter? My partner doesn’t have English proficiency and is learning still and I still have to look for a nominator.
> Once you have got your visa approval being offshore, how much time do you have to move to Australia? Is there any time limit?
> I have a child with my partner, but we are not married. Is this a problem? Or we need to get married, so that he can get the visa as well?
> Thanks a lot for your advice!


I can answer some questions 
Functional English is not a big issue
You can always pay 5,000 Aud and get exemption in the worst case scenario that your partner cannot pass the English test
The grant may have an initial entry date, by which you will have to enter Australia at least once
In view of Covid, it’s very easily waived
As long as you are living together and have evidence to prove the defacto relationship, marriage is not compulsory to get the partner visa along with you
Cheers


----------



## samkslee

cidc said:


> I lodged on the 26th of December. Haven't yet received any s56 for PCCs which are pending or any other s56. Just the automated alert for health clearances that were provided quite quickly in the first week of Jan.


Same here... wondering if any delay since other applicants mentioned it should be just a week ...


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Thank you again for your replies! How can I get more information about the target sectors, which markets and areas are here included or not? I work for the aerospace industry (security solutions, such as counter-drones systems, radars and surveillance thermal cameras systems for the military and civil industries).. I am not sure if these are covered by the mentioned "space" sector..😭


----------



## chintangohel

Hi,
Can anyone please guide me on how to find a nominator for Engergy & Mining Tech?

Thanks in advance for help.

Cheers


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI in July but no response. My current working Visa will be expired in April, as my current job contract as a research fellow is till April 2021. It is difficult to go back to my country due to covid. What is your suggestion to remain in Australia if I don't receive any outcomes about my EOI for GTI?

REGARDS


----------



## NB

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July but no response. My current working Visa will be expired in April, as my current job contract as a research fellow is till April 2021. It is difficult to go back to my country due to covid. What is your suggestion to remain in Australia if I don't receive any outcomes about my EOI for GTI?
> 
> REGARDS


You can apply for extension of your visa
If you have a genuine hardship in getting back to your country, DHA is generally sympathetic 
Cheers


----------



## FDM

NB said:


> You can apply for extension of your visa
> If you have a genuine hardship in getting back to your country, DHA is generally sympathetic
> Cheers



Thanks mate. But how to apply for extension? I could not find "extension " in the list using immigration online account.

Kind regards


----------



## Gadget Guru

Can anyone please suggest this?

_required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._


----------



## kuliHalo

I received a UID shortly before Christmas (I will submit my full timeline once my visa is accepted.)
Does anyone know how to provide proof to ACS about a received UID, since in the Email it says that sharing its content is prohibited?


----------



## appu2020

Gadget Guru said:


> Can anyone please suggest this?
> 
> _required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._


It means that there are medical findings which have been sent to Bupa for further assessment. If Bupa is satisfied, they’ll provide you health clearance otherwise they may ask for additional tests.


----------



## LonelyLife

I am just wondering whether we can update our EOI application for GTI. For example, I was not officially graduated (PhD) when i submitted EOI. However, now I am officially graduated. How can I update my EOI, any suggestions?


----------



## Menap12

Gadget Guru said:


> Can anyone please suggest this?
> 
> _required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment._


this means that your health check results have been submitted to the dept. it’s a standard msg. Once case office reviews , the status will change to health clearance provided


----------



## Moonty

Hi


----------



## Giver.

Good evening.
Have the global talent program form changed since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Moonty

Hi
I submitted my EOI end of June.
Yesterday I got a email saying that “I can confirm that the EOI has been received and registered so thank you for patience” from GTI officers. I don’t understand the meaning of registration. Can anyone help me??? Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

LonelyLife said:


> I am just wondering whether we can update our EOI application for GTI. For example, I was not officially graduated (PhD) when i submitted EOI. However, now I am officially graduated. How can I update my EOI, any suggestions?


You can provide additional supporting documents to [email protected], remember to include your name, date of birth and passport number to ensure it is linked to the correct EOI. 
In your case you might want to provide an updated CV, PhD testamur and academic transcript.


----------



## p.scott930

[email protected] said:


> You have pretty good profile surprising why you have not been invited. EOI from september, October, November, December are getting response but June applicants still did not get response, quite strange.


Two reasons that I thought
1. I haven't got the Ph.D. degree
2. I haven't provided the nomination letter.


----------



## p.scott930

Moonty said:


> Hi
> I submitted my EOI end of June.
> Yesterday I got a email saying that “I can confirm that the EOI has been received and registered so thank you for patience” from GTI officers. I don’t understand the meaning of registration. Can anyone help me??? Thanks


Did you they provide you with UID?


----------



## Moonty

p.scott930 said:


> Did you they provide you with UID?


No. Just tell my EOI is registered. I don’t no the meaning of registration.


----------



## rokaya

Moonty said:


> No. Just tell my EOI is registered. I don’t no the meaning of registration.


Did you email them before receiving that email?


----------



## Moonty

rokaya said:


> Did you email them before receiving that email?


Yes I did. I just want to know the update of my EOI


----------



## rokaya

Moonty said:


> Yes I did. I just want to know the update of my EOI


So maybe it is their way of confirming that they have received your EOI and it's in the process.


----------



## deep2020

For the EOI, can I upload a letter from my supervisor saying that I am on track to completion of my PhD within 6 months in an official University letterhead ? The one's submitting as a PhD candidate what did you guys do ?


----------



## deep2020

Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.





Rita_2020 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant notification of visa. This is my timeline:
> Onshore, Medtech, Final year PhD,
> I had couple of papers, international presentations and G8 scholarship,
> 
> 8/May : Expression of interest
> 11/May: Request for further documents
> 18/ May: Provided the documents
> 20/May: Received the UID
> 28/May: Lodged visa
> 29 May: Request to do health examination, Police check and English score of spouse
> 14 July: provided all the documents
> 21 July: Grant visa
> 
> Thank you all for all your help and advice, I really hope all of you get UID sooner, because as you get it there is no major problem.


Hi Rita, I am in a same situation as you. Can you suggest how you got the letter from University saying that you will complete in 6 months? Did you get a letter from your supervisor as well ?


----------



## p.scott930

rokaya said:


> So maybe it is their way of confirming that they have received your EOI and it's in the process.


But GTI never send emails to confirm they receive EOI (other than auto reply), right?


----------



## Manal2015

p.scott930 said:


> But GTI never send emails to confirm they receive EOI (other than auto reply), right?


I have submitted additional documents in September 2020 and got an automatic reply that they have received my email, but my mail tracker says that the email is not opened yet.


----------



## Sam_k91

p.scott930 said:


> But GTI never send emails to confirm they receive EOI (other than auto reply), right?


No sometimes they send the confirmation of receiving the EOI email
I got this email in August after I submitted some additional information and asked about the progress


----------



## rokaya

p.scott930 said:


> But GTI never send emails to confirm they receive EOI (other than auto reply), right?


Yes, they do not confirm by themselves, but they may reply if we ask them (no clue).


----------



## rokaya

Manal2015 said:


> I have submitted additional documents in September 2020 and got an automatic reply that they have received my email, but my mail tracker says that the email is not opened yet.


it is almost 4months. Still, they didn't read your email?


----------



## Manal2015

rokaya said:


> it is almost 4months. Still, they didn't read your email?


No 😭


----------



## Manal2015

Manal2015 said:


> No 😭


Sometimes I think that I should submit a new EOI but don’t want to clog the system.


----------



## Jason858

Manal2015 said:


> Sometimes I think that I should submit a new EOI but don’t want to clog the system.


I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020, but still no reply. I am not sure whether they have opened my email.


----------



## Lavaraj

deep2020 said:


> For the EOI, can I upload a letter from my supervisor saying that I am on track to completion of my PhD within 6 months in an official University letterhead ? The one's submitting as a PhD candidate what did you guys do ?


We get an official enrollment verification letter from the university's grad research department that specifies thesis submission date, scholarship details, etc.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Dear all,

Are there any currently Ph.D. students receive UID after the budget announced?


----------



## Pica

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pica

Saffa to Aus said:


> Hi all, I've been following this thread for a few weeks and would like to let everyone know that I received my UID yesterday.
> 
> My general timlines
> 
> Submitted EOI: 23 November
> Got in contact with GTO through my nominator 7 December
> Sent Australia job offer well above threshold 7 Jan
> UID received 13 Jan
> 
> My profile: B-Eng with 13 years software development experience mainly around investment banks and trading firms.
> Specialization in risk and trading systems.
> 
> I submitted very strong references from senior people from international companies based in London and Johannesburg.
> 
> Have some small contributions to major open source projects and have an active technical blog.
> 
> Used an agent who did a great job enhancing the writing on my cover letter and references
> 
> To be honest with all the PhDs on this forum I didn't think I had a good a chance so hopefully my case will give someone else hope.


Thanks for sharing. My profile is similar to yours but with 4+ years of working experience. I have mostly seen either Phds or people with 8+ years of experience getting the visa.


----------



## Gurpratap

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Any one still waiting here for 858 visa grants ?
> Lodged 3rd December
> submitted s56 documents on the 23rd December


I am also waiting. Submitted s56 docs on 23rd Dec.


----------



## cidc

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Any one still waiting here for 858 visa grants ?
> Lodged 3rd December
> submitted s56 documents on the 23rd December


How long did it take you to receive the s56 after application date and could you share what it was for? thank you.


----------



## cidc

Gurpratap said:


> I am also waiting. Submitted s56 docs on 23rd Dec.


How long did it take you to receive the s56 after application date and could you share what it was for? thank you.


----------



## JoJo T

samkslee said:


> Same here... wondering if any delay since other applicants mentioned it should be just a week ...


 me too, I submitted 858 visa application in Jan and are waiting this doc for more than 10 days.


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Dear all,
1) I am not sure if my current industry (aerospace) fits in the target sectors for the GTI Program. Despite of that, I fulfill all the requirements needed.
Is it better to apply for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) directly as here no sector is mentioned or
shall I give a try and place my EOI within the GTI Program firstly?

2) If I correctly understood, the advantages of being part of the GTI Program are: less competition, 15,000 places available under the program, short processing time. On the other hand, as for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) you compete with all kinds of applicants and we don’t know the visa quota available. Is that right?

Thanks for your advices on how to proceed!


----------



## p.scott930

Sam_k91 said:


> No sometimes they send the confirmation of receiving the EOI email
> I got this email in August after I submitted some additional information and asked about the progress


What did they say?


----------



## HBow

Fabi_Germany said:


> Dear all,
> 1) I am not sure if my current industry (aerospace) fits in the target sectors for the GTI Program. Despite of that, I fulfill all the requirements needed.
> Is it better to apply for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) directly as here no sector is mentioned or
> shall I give a try and place my EOI within the GTI Program firstly?
> 
> 2) If I correctly understood, the advantages of being part of the GTI Program are: less competition, 15,000 places available under the program, short processing time. On the other hand, as for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) you compete with all kinds of applicants and we don’t know the visa quota available. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks for your advices on how to proceed!


I believe that the normal DT visa has stronger criteria than GTI. 

Another benefit of the GTI EOI is that if granted, you’re very likely to get the visa granted. Applying directly for the DT visa, you have to pay the full visa price first to find out if you qualify.


----------



## NDSwami

A quick question -
An Australian organisation like ACS, FinTech Australia as a nominator or a person from target sector as a nominator, which one is better?


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

FinTech Australia will nominate ?? What’s their process and any url to apply for nomination ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

ACS Rejected my profile. Let me know any other organisations can nominate ? All comments are welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDSwami

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> FinTech Australia will nominate ?? What’s their process and any url to apply for nomination ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I have not started with the process. I am also looking for the nomination steps for FinTech Aus.
Many members on this forum mentioned about FinTech Aus than ACS.


----------



## newauscc

Hi friends
Today i got a mail that wants furrher docs about my EOI. Most of wanted docs are same that i had sent in first step. 
Any body has similar experience? I should send all of them again or just new updates about my profile?


----------



## gtisp2020

newauscc said:


> Hi friends
> Today i got a mail that wants furrher docs about my EOI. Most of wanted docs are same that i had sent in first step.
> Any body has similar experience? I should send all of them again or just new updates about my profile?


This is not uncommon. I think you should send all the documents plus new updates to them.
When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## gtisp2020

NDSwami said:


> A quick question -
> An Australian organisation like ACS, FinTech Australia as a nominator or a person from target sector as a nominator, which one is better?


I think reputed organisation is better.


----------



## Nitish mehta

Quick question : I applied for EOI on 1st of october and haven't recieve any reply is there anyone who got the reply and till when should I expect the reply. Moreover In the mean time should I do any preparations ?


----------



## johnyjohny

In the new form 1000, there are three questions that ask almost the same thing with respect to being benefit/asset to the Australian community. 
Q8) Q9) and Q37)


----------



## almp_89

johnyjohny said:


> In the new form 1000, there are three questions that ask almost the same thing with respect to being benefit/asset to the Australian community.
> Q8) Q9) and Q37)


Yes, I think we need to repeat what we prepare as record of achievements briefly in the Form 1000. Also you need to attach a statement of achievements with the form (which is another repetition??)


----------



## almp_89

newauscc said:


> Hi friends
> Today i got a mail that wants furrher docs about my EOI. Most of wanted docs are same that i had sent in first step.
> Any body has similar experience? I should send all of them again or just new updates about my profile?


Hi mate, I received exactly RFI for all info exactly same as the 1st step. However, when submitting the EOI, information attached are not so detailed. For example, stated salary now needs to have supportive employment contract/payslips. Evidence you are an Australian asset needs to be elaborated more. How easy you will establish employment should be backed up with example of job offer/ads or how active your sector is in Australia. Publications need to be attached together with Google Scholar profile. All presented conference should have evidence such as conf. program or image of your presentation...

Above are some examples of my case. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bayleaf

Fabi_Germany said:


> Dear all,
> 1) I am not sure if my current industry (aerospace) fits in the target sectors for the GTI Program. Despite of that, I fulfill all the requirements needed.
> Is it better to apply for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) directly as here no sector is mentioned or
> shall I give a try and place my EOI within the GTI Program firstly?
> 
> 2) If I correctly understood, the advantages of being part of the GTI Program are: less competition, 15,000 places available under the program, short processing time. On the other hand, as for the distinguished talent visa (subclass 858) you compete with all kinds of applicants and we don’t know the visa quota available. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks for your advices on how to proceed!


If I'm not mistaken, aerospace is indeed inclusive under the "space and advanced manufacturing" sector. (Source)
From what I heard, the regular visa subclass 858 (i.e. non-GTI stream, non fast track) has a much higher bar/standard, typically for *HIGHLY* experienced and distinguished professionals. The quota for this non fast track stream is 200 for FY20/21. (Source) As far as I know, the processing time for this non fast track stream of visa 858 is not documented.
If the application is rejected, the AUD$4110 application fee is non-refundable.


----------



## EC_

Hi there,

just submitted my visa application, and as soon as I paid $$ I realised I had an old version of the 1000 form. I aiim to upload the new one next week, I hope that is ok?

Moreover, how likely is that the visa is rejected after having received the invitation to apply?

thanks!


----------



## Bayleaf

EC_ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just submitted my visa application, and as soon as I paid $$ I realised I had an old version of the 1000 form. I aiim to upload the new one next week, I hope that is ok?


Not ideal, but I guess you have no other options now.
According to the Home Affairs website:
*After you submit your application*​You cannot remove documents.​If you add an attachment to a submitted application, you cannot remove it. Attach the correct documents as soon as possible.​


EC_ said:


> Moreover, how likely is that the visa is rejected after having received the invitation to apply?
> 
> thanks!


Based on last financial year data, 99.5% of GTI visa application lodged in the last financial year were approved.


----------



## NB

EC_ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> just submitted my visa application, and as soon as I paid $$ I realised I had an old version of the 1000 form. I aiim to upload the new one next week, I hope that is ok?
> 
> Moreover, how likely is that the visa is rejected after having received the invitation to apply?
> 
> thanks!


You can upload the form..just name it suitably so that the CO can understand why 2 forms have been uploaded
Old version of the form will not be a reason for rejection
Cheers


----------



## avk_avk

Hi guys,
I recently received the 858 grant. I used a migration agent to file my visa application. Now going forward I would like to keep all the correspondence and get mapped to my immi account. Whats the procedure to do that?


----------



## NB

avk_avk said:


> Hi guys,
> I recently received the 858 grant. I used a migration agent to file my visa application. Now going forward I would like to keep all the correspondence and get mapped to my immi account. Whats the procedure to do that?


You can create your own login id in Immiaccount 
Then use the import application button and import your 858 application using the details available in the grant letter 
Cheers


----------



## kaludura

Saffa to Aus said:


> Hi all, I've been following this thread for a few weeks and would like to let everyone know that I received my UID yesterday.
> 
> My general timlines
> 
> Submitted EOI: 23 November
> Got in contact with GTO through my nominator 7 December
> Sent Australia job offer well above threshold 7 Jan
> UID received 13 Jan
> 
> My profile: B-Eng with 13 years software development experience mainly around investment banks and trading firms.
> Specialization in risk and trading systems.
> 
> I submitted very strong references from senior people from international companies based in London and Johannesburg.
> 
> Have some small contributions to major open source projects and have an active technical blog.
> 
> Used an agent who did a great job enhancing the writing on my cover letter and references
> 
> To be honest with all the PhDs on this forum I didn't think I had a good a chance so hopefully my case will give someone else hope.


Hi Saffa, 
Thank you for your info.
I am also working as a software engineer in Australia currently(since 2018). I have 10 years of working experience. I don't have any strong reference letters but I have all the ACS submitted reference letters. And my current employer can be my nominator as well. I am getting that GTI required salary threshold. so do you think those are sufficient to receive UUID? Appreciate your opinion.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

newauscc said:


> Hi friends
> Today i got a mail that wants furrher docs about my EOI. Most of wanted docs are same that i had sent in first step.
> Any body has similar experience? I should send all of them again or just new updates about my profile?


When you submitted your Expression of Interest ? and for which sector ? 
Can you please share your profile?


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Dear all,
1) Are the chances of getting the UID greater if you submit the nominator letter already in the first phase, i.e. together with your EOI? Or it doesn’t matter at all, as you have to name a nominator later on anyway. 
2) Are small children (2-3) an issue or a positive point in the application process?
Thanks again! ☺


----------



## Gadget Guru

Menap12 said:


> this means that your health check results have been submitted to the dept. it’s a standard msg. Once case office reviews , the status will change to health clearance provided


Hi,

The status is still same. What I believe is that there are minor findings which Bupa will clarify. Any idea by when they give their feedback?


----------



## NB

Fabi_Germany said:


> Dear all,
> 1) Are the chances of getting the UID greater if you submit the nominator letter already in the first phase, i.e. together with your EOI? Or it doesn’t matter at all, as you have to name a nominator later on anyway.
> 2) Are small children (2-3) an issue or a positive point in the application process?
> Thanks again! ☺


2. A highly qualified and employable spouse may be a plus point but children don’t come into the picture at all when taking a decision either way
Cheers


----------



## Bayleaf

Fabi_Germany said:


> Dear all,
> 1) Are the chances of getting the UID greater if you submit the nominator letter already in the first phase, i.e. together with your EOI? Or it doesn’t matter at all, as you have to name a nominator later on anyway.


Please refer to this: Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
Earlier version of the EOI form didn't request for recommendation letter; but subsequently the EOI form was updated to include recommendation letter; the latest version of EOI form even prompts for Form 1000 if you have a nominator.
Based on these changes in the EOI form, I do believe the supporting statements from nominator is important in EOI assessment.



Fabi_Germany said:


> 2) Are small children (2-3) an issue or a positive point in the application process?
> Thanks again! ☺


Neutral, as far as I know.


----------



## Menap12

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> 
> The status is still same. What I believe is that there are minor findings which Bupa will clarify. Any idea by when they give their feedback?


I don’t think so. It’s just that CO has not picked your case yet. In this forum, I had earlier seen many posts from people who had this status for 3-4 days before it’s changed.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Menap12 said:


> I don’t think so. It’s just that CO has not picked your case yet. In this forum, I had earlier seen many posts from people who had this status for 3-4 days before it’s changed.


Got it, will wait for a few days.


----------



## Hasan770

Hi everyone, quick question, I submitted my EOI on 22nd sep and haven't received any info till now. I submitted my application along with a nominators reference letter but I didn't submit the E1000 form. This is because this for was to be submitted after UID. So, do I have to submit this form now even though I have not received any UID or shall I want for their response or RFI?


----------



## Saffa to Aus

kaludura said:


> Hi Saffa,
> Thank you for your info.
> I am also working as a software engineer in Australia currently(since 2018). I have 10 years of working experience. I don't have any strong reference letters but I have all the ACS submitted reference letters. And my current employer can be my nominator as well. I am getting that GTI required salary threshold. so do you think those are sufficient to receive UUID? Appreciate your opinion.


Honestly I'm not in any way an expert but it was my understanding that strong reference letters were key for me. I submitted 4 from different senior people talking to how I meet all of the criteria and what achievements I had in their organization. I think maybe not as important if you have something like academic publications to show.


----------



## Bayleaf

Hasan770 said:


> Hi everyone, quick question, I submitted my EOI on 22nd sep and haven't received any info till now. I submitted my application along with a nominators reference letter but I didn't submit the E1000 form. This is because this for was to be submitted after UID. So, do I have to submit this form now even though I have not received any UID or shall I want for their response or RFI?


Form 1000 remains as optional on the current version of EOI form. If you indicate that you have a nominator on the current EOI form, it will show the following: "_Upload Form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available)_"

I didn't provide Form 1000 when I lodged my EOI last June. Then a few months ago when I had a consultation with a visa lawyer, he encouraged me to provide Form 1000 and I emailed that to the global talent email.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> Form 1000 remains as optional on the current version of EOI form. If you indicate that you have a nominator on the current EOI form, it will show the following: "_Upload Form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available)_"
> 
> I didn't provide Form 1000 when I lodged my EOI last June. Then a few months ago when I had a consultation with a visa lawyer, he encouraged me to provide Form 1000 and I emailed that to the global talent email.


Could I ask when did you provide the Form 1000?


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> Could I ask when did you provide the Form 1000?


Around mid November I think.


----------



## PaulAUS

Amanda_GTI said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Are there any currently Ph.D. students receive UID after the budget announced?


Yes. I received my UID 2 weeks ago. Please follow that link.








Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


The global talent contact form has been updated on 24 December 2020. Now if you say "yes" to the question "Do you have a nominator?", you need to submit nominator details and form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available). There are some other changes in the form as well. So, if we...




www.expatforum.com




.


----------



## rokaya

PaulAUS said:


> Yes. I received my UID 2 weeks ago. Please follow that link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> 
> The global talent contact form has been updated on 24 December 2020. Now if you say "yes" to the question "Do you have a nominator?", you need to submit nominator details and form 1000 or a nominator reference letter (if available). There are some other changes in the form as well. So, if we...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can you please share your profile, like how many papers? Citation? Scholarships? Awards? and when is your due date for thesis submission?
In advance, thank you.


----------



## KRH28

Greetings everyone,

I've been following this thread for quite some time and figured I would share my profile.


EOI: 22 July 2020, 
(Unsolicited) update sent: 24 November 2020
Onshore
PhD in Computer Science (2018), funded by competitive national funding schemes from two different countries
Award received for graduating top of my university for my MSc (2014)
Current position: post-doc at Go8 university, working on a sub-branch of artificial intelligence
Salary slightly above $100K, funded by the Department of Defence
Industry-oriented post-doc experience in Canada
26 publications (7 journals, 19 conferences, first author for 21), 6 of which are Q1 journals
Over 275 citations, h-index of 10
Reviewer for 15 venues (including 7 Q1 journals) with 30 verified reviews on Publons
3 reference letters from well-known professors, one of which is my nominator, from 3 different countries
Adjunct Assistant Professor status at a university in Canada
Co-organized 3 special sessions at top-tier conferences
Recently signed a contract to submit an edited book (Springer)

Evidence provided for all aspects, but still no response after 5 months. Let's all remain hopeful for good news soon!


----------



## p.scott930

Dear all,
In the form 1000, Q41, it asked, "What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?"
Did you just put it like AgTech, MedTech in this question?

In Q33, it asked, "What is your nominee’s field of distinguished talent? "
I guess it is the specific field of my major, right?


----------



## appu2020

p.scott930 said:


> Dear all,
> In the form 1000, Q41, it asked, "What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?"
> Did you just put it like AgTech, MedTech in this question?
> 
> In Q33, it asked, "What is your nominee’s field of distinguished talent? "
> I guess it is the specific field of my major, right?


My nominator put like below:
A41: Fintech 
A33: Fintech - Card based payment technology, deep tech, Software Engineering 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> Dear all,
> In the form 1000, Q41, it asked, "What is the industry / sector associated with your nominee’s occupation?"
> Did you just put it like AgTech, MedTech in this question?
> 
> In Q33, it asked, "What is your nominee’s field of distinguished talent? "
> I guess it is the specific field of my major, right?


How I interpreted this:
Q33: Specific FIELD, eg: Drug discovery biology, immunology, neurobiology, drug delivery (This are just some examples, not my actual field)
Q41: One of the 7 targeted SECTORS, eg: MedTech, AgTech...


----------



## Gadget Guru

Menap12 said:


> I don’t think so. It’s just that CO has not picked your case yet. In this forum, I had earlier seen many posts from people who had this status for 3-4 days before it’s changed.


Thank You, Menap. Your observation was correct, health assessment medicals have been changed to "Health Clearance provided". Now waiting for the final grant.
I hope I will hear something this week.


----------



## Maybelin

Hi 
I have submitted my EOI 11 months ago (Last year February), but not yet received any UID, I wrote to global talent for several times but always received an automatic reply. Please suggest.
My profile: PhD student (final year, Public Health), 4 articles and one conference presentation and a scholarship award.
Thanks


----------



## rokaya

Maybelin said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI 11 months ago (Last year February), but not yet received any UID, I wrote to global talent for several times but always received an automatic reply. Please suggest.
> My profile: PhD student (final year, Public Health), 4 articles and one conference presentation and a scholarship award.
> Thanks


11 months that's too long


----------



## Rus_GTI

GTI by occupation:
This is very useful information. Can someone easily find the source of this from official website immi.gov?









Top Occupations for the Global Talent visa







www.seekvisa.com.au


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

any visa grant or s56 contact today?


----------



## p.scott930

Maybelin said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI 11 months ago (Last year February), but not yet received any UID, I wrote to global talent for several times but always received an automatic reply. Please suggest.
> My profile: PhD student (final year, Public Health), 4 articles and one conference presentation and a scholarship award.
> Thanks


Based on this FOI released, you are one of the <5 people who submitted in last Feb are still waiting 


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201100159-document-released.pdf


----------



## PaulAUS

rokaya said:


> Can you please share your profile, like how many papers? Citation? Scholarships? Awards? and when is your due date for thesis submission?
> In advance, thank you.


Target sector: AgTech
Status: Onshore PhD last semester (While submitting my EOI back in June/2020, I mentioned that I was planning to submit by November/2020. But due to COVID restrictions and university shutdown that did not happen. In the meantime, I got COVID extension from the uni for another 4 months and updated DHA about that)
24 publications including book chapters mostly published in Elsevier, Springer and MDPI journals.
Citations: 104
Experience: 7 years of teaching and research experience in my home country and involved with a couple of high budget projects. Casual academic experience during phD in Australia. I was involved in Indigenous students teaching program during PhD in Australia.
Awards: High distinction throughout academic career. The offer of Faculty position while doing masters within the same department. 
Scholarship: ARTP- International.
Nominator: World-renowned scientist in my field, experienced in million $ projects directly contributing to the Ag sector.


----------



## sameh2030

Hi all,
Does anyone have experience in applying for DT visa without EOI? I know it's extremely risky as you might lose all the fees of the visa if the application is rejected which is very possible.
But wanted to hear from anyone who submitted the visa directly to tell us the feedback and how long it took. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## p.scott930

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have experience in applying for DT visa without EOI? I know it's extremely risky as you might lose all the fees of the visa if the application is rejected which is very possible.
> But wanted to hear from anyone who submitted the visa directly to tell us the feedback and how long it took. Thanks for sharing!


The biggest risk is not losing the fee but 99.9999% getting a visa rejection in your record


----------



## QldYang

Maybelin said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my EOI 11 months ago (Last year February), but not yet received any UID, I wrote to global talent for several times but always received an automatic reply. Please suggest.
> My profile: PhD student (final year, Public Health), 4 articles and one conference presentation and a scholarship award.
> Thanks


Sorry to hear that you are still waiting. Which section are you in? MedTech?


----------



## Bayleaf

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have experience in applying for DT visa without EOI? I know it's extremely risky as you might lose all the fees of the visa if the application is rejected which is very possible.
> But wanted to hear from anyone who submitted the visa directly to tell us the feedback and how long it took. Thanks for sharing!


If you have a record of having visa application rejected, this _might_ negatively impact your future Australia visa application.
For example, one of the criteria for visa subclass 858 is “Not have had a visa cancelled or *a previous application refused*”. (Source)
Also on this page it is pointed out that “You _might not _be eligible to apply for some Australian visas if: *your visa application was refused*”
Please note that the word “might” is used in the text above. You _might_ still have your future visa application approved, with some proper explanation for previous visa application rejection.
On a slightly different subject, please note that GTI EOI is NOT an actual visa application.


----------



## Sam_k91

I sent an email yesterday to the global talent contact asking about if I need to provide form 1000 as it wasn't required when I submitted my EOI back in August. 

They answered my email really fast (less than 10 min) 

Hopefully things will be faster now

Good luck


----------



## Jiang1

Sam_k91 said:


> I sent an email yesterday to the global talent contact asking about if I need to provide form 1000 as it wasn't required when I submitted my EOI back in August.
> 
> They answered my email really fast (less than 10 min)
> 
> Hopefully things will be faster now
> 
> Good luck


So what was the reply? Is it required?


----------



## Sam_k91

Jiang1 said:


> So what was the reply? Is it required?


No, they said it's only required after the invitation issued to be attached with the visa application


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi,
My immi status is showing "Further Assessment", What's the average time to get the grant if all docs are submitted.
I believe it's ranging from 1 day to 1 month.


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

any visa grant or s56 contact today?


----------



## kundikoi

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone have experience in applying for DT visa without EOI? I know it's extremely risky as you might lose all the fees of the visa if the application is rejected which is very possible.
> But wanted to hear from anyone who submitted the visa directly to tell us the feedback and how long it took. Thanks for sharing!


if one has a few grand to spare / risk on the application fees, said one is much better off redirecting the same few grand to a solid MARA agent to secure an UID. 
GTI is pretty much a relaxed version of DT, so if one is supremely confident of qualifying under DT directly, then GTI should be even easier to get.


----------



## Bayleaf

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> My immi status is showing "Further Assessment", What's the average time to get the grant if all docs are submitted.
> I believe it's ranging from 1 day to 1 month.


Mine was 10 days.


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
Apart from 1000 form, another document that is needed from nominator is 
"a statement by your nominator that supports your claims"
Is a reference letter on letter head enough?
Also, by any chance do I need to get documents - related to my achievements attested by nominator? 
Thanks for your kind help in advance.
Cheers


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Dear all,
I see many candidates here in this forum following the academic path and providing proof of papers and publications, etc.
*But what about those following the business path? What do they need to demonstrate and provide? 
Anyone here with a business background, who had a successful visa grant or at least secured the UID?*
I am following the business path, but I am not sure what the immigrations want really to see besides proof of my income above threshold.
Participation at international business fairs? Management of international customer projects, project revenues, introduction of new products in the market?
*Any suggestions of what would make the application stronger?*
Thank you!


----------



## Bayleaf

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> Apart from 1000 form, another document that is needed from nominator is
> "a statement by your nominator that supports your claims"
> Is a reference letter on letter head enough?


Yes, it should be enough.



Buvee.raj11! said:


> Also, by any chance do I need to get documents - related to my achievements attested by nominator?
> Thanks for your kind help in advance.
> Cheers


Your achievement documents do not need to be attested by nominator. They do need to be in English, or translated to English if the original language is non-English.


----------



## kundikoi

Fabi_Germany said:


> But what about those following the business path? What do they need to demonstrate and provide?
> *Any suggestions of what would make the application stronger?*
> Thank you!


Read * the whole * thread, all of these have been asked and answered a gazillion times before


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Bayleaf said:


> Yes, it should be enough.
> 
> 
> Your achievement documents do not need to be attested by nominator. They do need to be in English, or translated to English if the original language is non-English.


Thanks Bayleaf🙂


----------



## neha_dhyani

Hello is it mandatory that reference letter from Nominator has to be on letter head ? Since he also works for some organisation, I doubt whether he will be allowed to use his org letter head to endorse my claims.


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

Hi everyone. I would appreciate it if you could provide some information on documents needed for global talent visa application after receiving the UID. 
My concern is about documents for spouse if you are not including him/her in the application. Do you need to provide police clearance and medical for them if you only apply for yourself?


----------



## appu2020

AmbitiousTraveller said:


> Hi everyone. I would appreciate it if you could provide some information on documents needed for global talent visa application after receiving the UID.
> My concern is about documents for spouse if you are not including him/her in the application. Do you need to provide police clearance and medical for them if you only apply for yourself?


As far as I have understood, if you don’t want to include your spouse in the application, you have to mention that in non-migrating members of your family unit section of the application. Once you add non-migrating members, department could ask for medical( not sure about police clearance) for those members too.


----------



## kundikoi

appu2020 said:


> As far as I have understood, if you don’t want to include your spouse in the application, you have to mention that in non-migrating members of your family unit section of the application. Once you add non-migrating members, department could ask for medical( not sure about police clearance) for those members too.


They definitely ask for the PCs also (for adults like spouses)


----------



## Anna199




----------



## Mowgali

Hello,

New update from Immigration that from today , *Masters and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible* for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program on the basis of their qualifications.

What if someone has completed their recent Masters and put their EOI under profession having total 5 years of experience in Software Engineering and Data Science. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## stream1092

Hi everyone, this may be bad news for many people but I think Masters and Bachelors with Honors candidates are no longer eligible for GTI as per my understanding. I got this info when I just updated GTI with my additional documents a while ago and received the automated response. I double-checked this information on the official GTI website but nothing like that sort of is mentioned there yet. So, not sure whether it is the delay in the update but according to the email this update is starting from Jan 20 (today). I didn't want to break the bad news, but I hope the affected people can start looking for other options rather than waiting for this avenue.


----------



## stream1092

Mowgali said:


> Hello,
> 
> New update from Immigration that from today , *Masters and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible* for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program on the basis of their qualifications.
> 
> What if someone has completed their recent Masters and put their EOI under profession having total 5 years of experience in Software Engineering and Data Science. Any suggestion will be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 98931


I think in their FAQ section they have also mentioned that if you have submitted the EOI, it will not be considered and you should start looking for other avenues.


----------



## NB

stream1092 said:


> Hi everyone, this may be bad news for many people but I think Masters and Bachelors with Honors candidates are no longer eligible for GTI as per my understanding. I got this info when I just updated GTI with my additional documents a while ago and received the automated response. I double-checked this information on the official GTI website but nothing like that sort of is mentioned there yet. So, not sure whether it is the delay in the update but according to the email this update is starting from Jan 20 (today). I didn't want to break the bad news, but I hope the affected people can start looking for other options rather than waiting for this avenue.
> View attachment 98932


Closing your eyes doesn’t make it night
It’s still day
Its good of you to make the criteria public so that non PhD applicants don’t live in false hope
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

Mowgali said:


> What if someone has completed their recent Masters and put their EOI under profession having total 5 years of experience in Software Engineering and Data Science. Any suggestion will be appreciated.


like they said, "explore other visa options on [their] website"



stream1092 said:


> Hi everyone, this may be bad news for many people but I think Masters and Bachelors with Honors candidates are no longer eligible for GTI as per my understanding.


that statement is a bit misleading - the Dept states "no longer eligible *on the basis of their qualifications*", i.e. they can still apply but won't fall into the academic stream (which is exempt from the salary reqt) and should be ready to show international prominence (even w/o degrees) and >FWHIT salary to stand a chance.


----------



## Bayleaf

Anna199 said:


> View attachment 98930


Previously it was known that as of 23rd Oct the number of visa grant is 3039 for the current financial year. Based on this latest figure, the number of visa grant for this financial year is 3290 as of 10th December. This implies that between 23rd Oct to 10th December (48 days) 251 visa applications were approved.
As of 10th December (44% of current financial year), 21.9% of the 15,000 quotas was filled.
@Anna199: Do you have the FOI reference number for this figure? I couldn’t find it on the Home Affairs website.


----------



## p.scott930

stream1092 said:


> Hi everyone, this may be bad news for many people but I think Masters and Bachelors with Honors candidates are no longer eligible for GTI as per my understanding. I got this info when I just updated GTI with my additional documents a while ago and received the automated response. I double-checked this information on the official GTI website but nothing like that sort of is mentioned there yet. So, not sure whether it is the delay in the update but according to the email this update is starting from Jan 20 (today). I didn't want to break the bad news, but I hope the affected people can start looking for other options rather than waiting for this avenue.
> View attachment 98932


Would they send rejections to those applicants?


----------



## Manal2015

Does it include PhDs in their last six months?


----------



## p.scott930

Manal2015 said:


> Does it include PhDs in their last six months?


I don't think so. They didn't mention anything about recent PhDs.


----------



## gtisp2020

Manal2015 said:


> Does it include PhDs in their last six months?


Places are also available to PhD graduates, and certain PhD students who are nearing completion of their thesis and can demonstrate their exceptional talent and international recognition in a target sector. (updated on 20 January 2021) I think graduating PhDs are still eligible.
Source: Eligibility


----------



## Bayleaf

Manal2015 said:


> Does it include PhDs in their last six months?


Shouldn't be affected, based on the current EOI form:


----------



## Aussie2019

Hi everyone, 
I submitted my EOI in September. I have completed my masters and a current PhD candidate but not in the last 6 months. Whats your opinion? Am I eligible for it now after the update?


----------



## moheisheng

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my EOI in September. I have completed my masters and a current PhD candidate but not in the last 6 months. Whats your opinion? Am I eligible for it now after the update?


We are in the same case, hope to know whether we are still eligible. I submitted my EOI Oct 2020. It has been nearly 4 months, but I still do not get any feedback.


----------



## Bayleaf

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my EOI in September. I have completed my masters and a current PhD candidate but not in the last 6 months. Whats your opinion? Am I eligible for it now after the update?


Hate to say this, but based on the post #6541, it is quite clear that Master graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the GTI program on the basis of qualification. I don’t think submitting EOI before this update will grant exemption, I hope I’m wrong about this.
And based on the latest updated EOI form, applicant needs to either demonstrate the potential/evidence to earn AUD$153.6K, OR be a recent PhD graduate.


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

appu2020 said:


> As far as I have understood, if you don’t want to include your spouse in the application, you have to mention that in non-migrating members of your family unit section of the application. Once you add non-migrating members, department could ask for medical( not sure about police clearance) for those members too.


I understand. Thanks 🙏


----------



## Hope333

Thanks so much for so many updates and thoughts. Very useful and inspiring news here. Best wishes to everybody here.


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

kundikoi said:


> They definitely ask for the PCs also (for adults like spouses)


Thank you 🙏


----------



## kundikoi

Aussie2019 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my EOI in September. I have completed my masters and a current PhD candidate but not in the last 6 months. Whats your opinion? Am I eligible for it now after the update?





moheisheng said:


> We are in the same case, hope to know whether we are still eligible. I submitted my EOI Oct 2020. It has been nearly 4 months, but I still do not get any feedback.


that's a hard no x2 re: eligibility


----------



## Hope333

For Master's graduates, the "High income threshold" is still available to apply. Good luck to all.


----------



## Sam_k91

Based on the current update
If I have a master degree and enough experience to get the required salary 
I still can get invited right?


----------



## Zmajche88

I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left. 
I guess they are trying to unclog the system.

5 months waiting for us....


----------



## Hope333

Sam_k91 said:


> Based on the current update
> If I have a master degree and enough experience to get the required salary
> I still can get invited right?


Yes, even bachelor's degree also can apply for that. Good luck.


----------



## shankvijay

Hi All

I connected with my Immigration firm to confirm on this. Since I am in Bachelors stream and in Business/Startup Talent visa section. They came back with this










So recent Masters/Bachelors candidates - Need to be a bit careful

Thanks


----------



## Hope333

shankvijay said:


> Hi All
> 
> I connected with my Immigration firm to confirm on this. Since I am in Bachelors stream and in Business/Startup Talent visa section. They came back with this
> 
> View attachment 98939
> 
> 
> So recent Masters/Bachelors candidates - Need to be a bit careful
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your update. Yes, Masters/Bachelors candidates have no problem applying through "High income threshold” section. There are still opportunities for all candidates. No need to panic. Best wishes to all.


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left.
> I guess they are trying to unclog the system.
> 
> 5 months waiting for us....


 Not sure whether you were referring to this


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000257-document-released.pdf


----------



## p.scott930

Zmajche88 said:


> I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left.
> I guess they are trying to unclog the system.
> 
> 5 months waiting for us....





https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000257-document-released.pdf



The number of invited student is really low in this fiscal year


----------



## expfr20

This is disappointing. However, I am wondering if it means that the application pool will be much smaller now and they may process applications faster?


----------



## p.scott930

Sam_k91 said:


> Based on the current update
> If I have a master degree and enough experience to get the required salary
> I still can get invited right?


I guess you need to get the offer already rather than to show you "can"


----------



## p.scott930

expfr20 said:


> This is disappointing. However, I am wondering if it means that the application pool will much much shorter now and they may process applications faster?


I still doubt their efficiency. From the latest FOI release, you can see they issued 240~290 EOI each month. Very stable.


----------



## Hope333

Zmajche88 said:


> I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left.
> I guess they are trying to unclog the system.
> 
> 5 months waiting for us....


No need to find that file. As Masters and Bachelors are still qualified for the GTI. So maybe many of them meet the high salary criteria.

However, only recent graduates with masters and bachelor's degrees and have salaries below the threshold are not qualified for this policy change. 

So still equal opportunities for everyone. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Ansarul

Manal2015 said:


> I have submitted additional documents in September 2020 and got an automatic reply that they have received my email, but my mail tracker says that the email is not opened yet.


was the email subject similar to this -> GTIP - <insert first name and surname>


----------



## Aussie2019

Bayleaf said:


> Hate to say this, but based on the post #6541, it is quite clear that Master graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the GTI program on the basis of qualification. I don’t think submitting EOI before this update will grant exemption, I hope I’m wrong about this.
> And based on the latest updated EOI form, applicant needs to either demonstrate the potential/evidence to earn AUD$153.6K, OR be a recent PhD graduate.


Thanks for the reply. 
I have provided the documents that I have potential to earn above the threshold. I provided some adds and a nominator letter stating that I am eligible to earn. Do you think so that I will be fulfilling the eligibility critarea now?


----------



## [email protected]

Just got a response from Department of Home Affairs that current EOI will be closed those whoever apply based on the recent Master or Bachelor Degree.


----------



## Manal2015

Ansarul said:


> was the email subject similar to this -> GTIP - <insert first name and surname>


No I just wrote “additional information to EOI”


----------



## kundikoi

Aussie2019 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have provided the documents that I have potential to earn above the threshold. I provided some adds and a nominator letter stating that I am eligible to earn. Do you think so that I will be fulfilling the eligibility critarea now?


Another hard ‘no’


----------



## [email protected]

It might clarify the queries of most of the applicants. FYI I am still 8 months from my PhD thesis submission


----------



## rokaya

They are sending an email saying, "Your current EOI will be closed"?


----------



## Bayleaf

Aussie2019 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have provided the documents that I have potential to earn above the threshold. I provided some adds and a nominator letter stating that I am eligible to earn. Do you think so that I will be fulfilling the eligibility critarea now?


It comes down to whether the assessing case officer is convinced that you've demonstrated strong enough evidence/potential to earn AUD$153.6K. I'm not to sure how will they feel about you are currently still enroll in PhD and not in your final 6 months.


----------



## Bayleaf

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 98940
> 
> It might clarify the queries of most of the applicants. FYI I am still 8 months from my PhD thesis submission


It is interesting that now they require evidence to prove that non-Australia PhD qualification meets Australian standards. Is this a hint for skill assessment like visa 189, 190?


----------



## a82019

rokaya said:


> They are sending an email saying, "Your current EOI will be closed"?


Sorry I have a question what about the people who have submitted the eoi before this new criteria of today? master graduate within the last 3 months and still not in the last 6 months of finishing their phd ? would their EOI would be closed? or they will be assesed based on the previous criteria at the time they applied?


----------



## rokaya

a82019 said:


> Sorry I have a question what about the people who have submitted the eoi before this new criteria of today? master graduate within the last 3 months and still not in the last 6 months of finishing their phd ? would their EOI would be closed? or they will be assesed based on the previous criteria at the time they applied?


They are closing their application and they can apply again when they meet the criteria.


----------



## a82019

rokaya said:


> They are closing their application and they can apply again when they meet the criteria.


 Even if they applied when they met the criteria(months ago)? So our application is going down!? is that what is meant ?


----------



## kundikoi

a82019 said:


> Even if they applied when they met the criteria(months ago)? So our application is going down!? is that what is meant ?


yes, but just to be clear - "they" have most likely _not_ met one or more of the eligibility criteria even when "they" applied months ago, so this decision really shouldn't come as a surprise to the vast majority of "them"


----------



## kundikoi

to me, it largely seems as the dept's way of shutting down all the non-graduating (<6 months) and most foreign PhD applications, which have proliferated and clogged the queue in recent months (which is a bit of a "+" for onshore PhDs). it's not like there was a ton of bachelor's or master's students trying the same, nor were they getting a lot of UIDs to begin with (within the academic stream at least).


----------



## Zmajche88

Hope333 said:


> No need to find that file. As Masters and Bachelors are still qualified for the GTI. So maybe many of them meet the high salary criteria.
> 
> However, only recent graduates with masters and bachelor's degrees and have salaries below the threshold are not qualified for this policy change.
> 
> So still equal opportunities for everyone. Best wishes to all.


You are right ...
Let's see if they speed up a bit


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Hi @kundikoi and @NB,
You mates seem to be verse with immigration, you have shared a lot of information on this forum and I’ve been following your updates for about 6 months now. 

Do you have any idea how onshore graduating PhD students (<6 months) will be accessed, in determining if they meet the exceptional requirements category? 

That seems a bit tricky and can be at the detriment of the CO. Please what do you think ? 

How do you think international PhD students will show that they meet the Australian Academic standards to qualify for the academic stream? Would that mean they need to get some sort of occupational assessment such as Engineer Australia ? 

If you know or anyone have good understanding, please share with us. 

Thanks 



kundikoi said:


> to me, it largely seems as the dept's way of shutting down all the non-graduating (<6 months) and most foreign PhD applications, which have proliferated and clogged the queue in recent months (which is a bit of a "+" for onshore PhDs). it's not like there was a ton of bachelor's or master's students trying the same, nor were they getting a lot of UIDs to begin with (within the academic stream at least).


----------



## Michael1977

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> PhD students will show that they meet the Australian Academic standards to qualify for the academic stream


 Where is that written? Cheers


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Bayleaf said:


> Hate to say this, but based on the post #6541, it is quite clear that Master graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the GTI program on the basis of qualification. I don’t think submitting EOI before this update will grant exemption, I hope I’m wrong about this.
> And based on the latest updated EOI form, applicant needs to either demonstrate the potential/evidence to earn AUD$153.6K, OR be a recent PhD graduate.


So if you have a master/bachelor degree AND can demonstrate the potential/evidence to earn AUS$153.6K, you are still eligible! 
Many thanks to all of you, who posted the news here and are supporting others!!


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Post #6,575









Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left. I guess they are trying to unclog the system. 5 months waiting for us....




www.expatforum.com








Michael1977 said:


> Where is that written? Cheers


----------



## Michael1977

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Post #6,575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> 
> I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left. I guess they are trying to unclog the system. 5 months waiting for us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com


Seems yes. Engineer Australia or ACS. Bad news for lots of people. Cheers


----------



## Michael1977

Dear All,

I was already granted the visa (salary above the threshold stream). But I think all that happened because it is free EOI, so everyone everywhere has applied and flooded the system with EOI even if they are ineligible! In addition to providing fake information and documents which makes GTIP officers takes much longer times to verify data! They tried changing the EOI forms, form1000, etc to make it harder so only genuine people apply, but it seems they failed to achieve what they want, so here was the hard choice for them to restrict the majority of people from applying.

It is a sad day for people with real talents and having salary < threshold

Good luck all.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## jack666

Hey guys
Thank you all for sharing lots of information here. It is really helpful!

I am new to the forum and would like to hear some advice from you.

Profile:
1. A recent master's graduate from an Ivy league with a GPA of 4.0
2. A former intern, now a full-time software engineer in one of U.S. Tech Giants (YOE: 1 year)
3. Published two research papers in an international conference and a top computer science journal respectively (in 2018).
4. Salary: Around 150k US dollars

I love Australia and would like to relocate there. GTI would be the best way I can think of.
Can anyone comment on my profile please? Are there still any chances of getting an invitation considering the recent policy changes?


----------



## gtiwaiting2021

Hi Folks,

I have been following this forum for a while. Thank you for sharing your experience. I am confused about the question number 7 in Form 1000. I am a recent PhD graduate working in an industrial research lab.
*Q 7: Is your nominee applying as Distinguished Talent in.*

Any idea about the option I should select - professional or academic and research?

Thank you


----------



## Hope333

jack666 said:


> Hey guys
> Thank you all for sharing lots of information here. It is really helpful!
> 
> I am new to the forum and would like to hear some advice from you.
> 
> Profile:
> 1. A recent master's graduate from an Ivy league with a GPA of 4.0
> 2. A former intern, now a full-time software engineer in one of U.S. Tech Giants (YOE: 1 year)
> 3. Published two research papers in an international conference and a top computer science journal respectively (in 2018).
> 4. Salary: Around 150k US dollars
> 
> I love Australia and would like to relocate there. GTI would be the best way I can think of.
> Can anyone comment on my profile please? Are there still any chances of getting an invitation considering the recent policy changes?


Yes, your profile is very strong. Your chance is 99%. Good luck.


----------



## kundikoi

jack666 said:


> Hey guys
> Thank you all for sharing lots of information here. It is really helpful!
> 
> I am new to the forum and would like to hear some advice from you.
> 
> Profile:
> 1. A recent master's graduate from an Ivy league with a GPA of 4.0
> 2. A former intern, now a full-time software engineer in one of U.S. Tech Giants (YOE: 1 year)
> 3. Published two research papers in an international conference and a top computer science journal respectively (in 2018).
> 4. Salary: Around 150k US dollars
> 
> I love Australia and would like to relocate there. GTI would be the best way I can think of.
> Can anyone comment on my profile please? Are there still any chances of getting an invitation considering the recent policy changes?


Yes you earn >AUD153k after conversion (best if you’re talking base salary excl bonus & stock), so defo stand a pretty good chance, policy changes notwithstanding


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Hi @kundikoi and @NB,
> Do you have any idea how onshore graduating PhD students (<6 months) will be assessed, in determining if they meet the exceptional requirements category?


My opinion only, in order of assessment relevance:
1. Is the graduand earning >FWHIT or earned it at any time before the PhD? 
2. Does the graduand work for, or has secured an offer from an AUS govnt organisation (like CSIRO of TGA)? 
3. Does the graduand have any job offer in AUS?
4. Is the PhD earned equivalent to AUS system?
5. Is the PhD from a Top 10-50 uni as ranked by some independent 3rd party? 
6. Research quality & indicators 
7. Any international awards earned and provable community involvement demonstrated 



patrick_smith_GTI said:


> How do you think international PhD students will show that they meet the Australian Academic standards to qualify for the academic stream? Would that mean they need to get some sort of occupational assessment such as Engineer Australia ?


Actually no, I don’t believe they’ll follow the already-discredited (arguably) skills assessment system. Rather, they will likely follow the AQF framework: AQF qualifications | Australian Qualifications Framework
Each state, and sometimes even uni’s, have their own equivalency frameworks - but the dept will likely stick to the state ones.


----------



## Ocean123

Any idea how a foreign PHD will provide his Australian degree equivalency


----------



## jack666

kundikoi said:


> Yes you earn >AUD153k after conversion (best if you’re talking base salary excl bonus & stock), so defo stand a pretty good chance, policy changes notwithstanding


Oh, in fact, that includes the bonus. For the base salary, mine is still above the threshold. I wonder whether it is helpful to include the proof of target bonus and unvested stock units in my application. Would this make my case stronger? Also, is it recommended to find a lawyer for help with both the EOI and visa application? I check the EOI forms and find it is not that hard to complete. But I am not a native speaker and not sure how the "writing" would affect the chance of getting a invitation.
Thanks!


----------



## kundikoi

jack666 said:


> Oh, in fact, that includes the bonus. For the base salary, mine is still above the threshold. I wonder whether it is helpful to include the proof of target bonus and unvested stock units in my application. Would this make my case stronger?


Well it certainly won’t make it weaker dude! But at least make sure it’s all formal, ie on a company letterhead signed by HR etc



jack666 said:


> Also, is it recommended to find a lawyer for help with both the EOI and visa application? I check the EOI forms and find it is not that hard to complete. But I am not a native speaker and not sure how the "writing" would affect the chance of getting a invitation.
> Thanks!


~90% of successful applicants on this forum (by my estimate) have _not_ needed a lawyer / MARA agent to complete all the paperwork. But to each their own, and if one has a spare few grand laying around, a solid agent most definitely won’t hurt either.


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Thanks, @kundikoi for your contribution and response. 
To be honest, I think most graduating and newly graduated PhD students would find it hard to meet all of these criteria. 
If one or two of the criteria would be a pass mark, maybe a handful will make it. 
CSIRO cannot accommodate many postdocs, and most employers are only willing to pay a bit less than the FWHIT.

What do you think?
I think there will be more rejections and then we might be able to see the directions for graduating PhD students and PhD holders. 




kundikoi said:


> My opinion only, in order of assessment relevance:
> 1. Is the graduand earning >FWHIT or earned it at any time before the PhD?
> 2. Does the graduand work for, or has secured an offer from an AUS govnt organisation (like CSIRO of TGA)?
> 3. Does the graduand have any job offer in AUS?
> 4. Is the PhD earned equivalent to AUS system?
> 5. Is the PhD from a Top 10-50 uni as ranked by some independent 3rd party?
> 6. Research quality & indicators
> 7. Any international awards earned and provable community involvement demonstrated
> 
> 
> Actually no, I don’t believe they’ll follow the already-discredited (arguably) skills assessment system. Rather, they will likely follow the AQF framework: AQF qualifications | Australian Qualifications Framework
> Each state, and sometimes even uni’s, have their own equivalency frameworks - but the dept will likely stick to the state ones.


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Thanks, @kundikoi for your contribution and response.
> To be honest, I think most graduating and newly graduated PhD students would find it hard to meet all of these criteria.
> If one or two of the criteria would be a pass mark, maybe a handful will make it.
> CSIRO cannot accommodate many postdocs, and most employers are only willing to pay a bit less than the FWHIT.
> 
> What do you think?
> I think there will be more rejections and then we might be able to see the directions for graduating PhD students and PhD holders.


Well, arguably that’s exactly the intended outcome from the dept (ie less PhDs qualifying & bothering to apply) - after all, this is _not_ (and never was) a ‘PhD visa’ (despite some public misconceptions on the same, observed on the forum even now...)
Not every recent & jobless PhD will qualify, but they have a lot of other PR paths in the Oz system and a certain target ratio of qualifiers (say, 3-5 out of every 10 applicants) would make perfect sense to moi...


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

In short words, onshore graduating PhD students and PhD holders should not celebrate at the moment. 
It is still a long walk to freedom. 

Thanks 



kundikoi said:


> Well, arguably that’s exactly the intended outcome from the dept (ie less PhDs qualifying & bothering to apply) - after all, this is _not_ (and never was) a ‘PhD visa’ (despite some public misconceptions on the same, observed on the forum even now...)
> Not every recent & jobless PhD will qualify, but they have a lot of other PR paths in the Oz system and a certain target ratio of qualifiers (say, 3-5 out of every 10 applicants) would make perfect sense to moi...


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Again thanks for all the support here given, although I haven't even submmited my EOI.
I am unsure which target industries I shall choose, as the area where I am involved is related to Space, Cyber Security and Energy Technology, or maybe I am not an expert in none of them and therefore ineligible. This stopped me in applying for the GTI program…

Who could help me defining the most appropriated target area? Does GTI immi reply to such questions? Do MARA agents have technical knowledge to answer this?


----------



## Aussie2019

@ Masters studets
Here I have read that PhD is not compulsory, even you can get UID with masters if you have an international standing. Reference:Hannantew lawyers website


----------



## Bayleaf

Fabi_Germany said:


> Again thanks for all the support here given, although I haven't even submmited my EOI.
> I am unsure which target industries I shall choose, as the area where I am involved is related to Space, Cyber Security and Energy Technology, or maybe I am not an expert in none of them and therefore ineligible. This stopped me in applying for the GTI program…
> 
> Who could help me defining the most appropriated target area? Does GTI immi reply to such questions? Do MARA agents have technical knowledge to answer this?


Based on the last few posts you wrote, I think you might want to consult a visa lawyer/MARA agent to get accurate answers.
Last year I lodged the EOI and visa application by myself, but I did have an one-hour consultation with a visa lawyer and I appreciate the advice I was given.


----------



## Bayleaf

gtiwaiting2021 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while. Thank you for sharing your experience. I am confused about the question number 7 in Form 1000. I am a recent PhD graduate working in an industrial research lab.
> *Q 7: Is your nominee applying as Distinguished Talent in.*
> 
> Any idea about the option I should select - professional or academic and research?
> 
> Thank you


If I were you I would choose "research and academia" (the last option in that question).


----------



## gtiwaiting2021

Bayleaf said:


> If I were you I would choose "research and academia" (the last option in that question).


Thank you, @Bayleaf !


----------



## DeepWassi

Hi Everyone,

I have a query on GTI program.
I am having 10 years of IT experience with Masters in Software Engineering.
What are the chances to get invitation in GTI ? 

Thanks


----------



## rokaya

Zmajche88 said:


> I am trying to find FYI file where they had how many masters, bachelors and PhD expressed interest by some date. Anyone remembers which one? Trying to see how many people are left.
> I guess they are trying to unclog the system.
> 
> 5 months waiting for us....


Are you looking for this FOI? 

Source[https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000489-document-released.PDF]


----------



## HBow

rokaya said:


> Are you looking for this FOI?
> 
> Source[https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000489-document-released.PDF]


I’d guess that the EOI on hand are the 5000 unsorted count. But, if we assume a similar breakdown of applications, the masters makes up a large majority...


----------



## p.scott930

HBow said:


> I’d guess that the EOI on hand are the 5000 unsorted count. But, if we assume a similar breakdown of applications, the masters makes up a large majority...


It's surprising that there are only 20 PhD students, isn't it ?


----------



## rokaya

p.scott930 said:


> It's surprising that there are only 20 PhD students, isn't it ?


but 5050 unsorted EOIs, so we never know how many Ph.D. students, and I hope they are not sorting manually. lol


----------



## Jiang1

p.scott930 said:


> It's surprising that there are only 20 PhD students, isn't it ?


How have they even sorted it? On the EOI form, it asked "the highest level of education attained". Being a PhD student, I checked "Masters" but mentioned in EOI that I am a PhD student. I will be submitting my thesis in <6 months.
Will they decide on my EOI considering as Masters graduate or what?


----------



## kundikoi

Yea I wouldn’t give much weight/relevance to that FOI on the account of a further (but useless) data cleanse required; Master’s counts all the MBAs in there as well who have gotten in via the Professional stream too. 
What remains more relevant is that the Academic stream quota was only 20% last year and hasn’t been clearly announced this year (but unlikely to be higher). Outside of that stream, the degrees don’t really matter as much as we can assume the vast majority are at or near the FWHIT these days.


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

kundikoi said:


> Yea I wouldn’t give much weight/relevance to that FOI on the account of a further (but useless) data cleanse required; Master’s counts all the MBAs in there as well who have gotten in via the Professional stream too.
> What remains more relevant is that the Academic stream quota was only 20% last year and hasn’t been clearly announced this year (but unlikely to be higher). Outside of that stream, the degrees don’t really matter as much as we can assume the vast majority are at or near the FWHIT these days.


@kundikoi 
Permit me to point your attention to this. 

Hannahtew's admin replied a comment with this 
"That’s right – a six figure salary is not sufficient (need to demonstrate more than the FWHIT) and they must show international recognition "

Question to Hannah Tew is "Based on the recent update, masters students with an average above 80% and a six figure salary will not be considered if they don’t have any international achievements. Is this correct? "

It is a bit confusing to which what DHA is seeking in applicants.
Does that mean one has to make over the FWHIT and have a PhD to qualify?
Or one needs PhD and also show international achievements (patents, publications and the rest) even if the applicant does not meet FWHIT?

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## p.scott930

Jiang1 said:


> How have they even sorted it? On the EOI form, it asked "the highest level of education attained". Being a PhD student, I checked "Masters" but mentioned in EOI that I am a PhD student. I will be submitting my thesis in <6 months.
> Will they decide on my EOI considering as Masters graduate or what?


I guess 5050 unsorted means they didn't verify their qualification. But only 20 PhD students verified still looks weird.


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Question to Hannah Tew is "Based on the recent update, masters students with an average above 80% and a six figure salary will not be considered if they don’t have any international achievements. Is this correct? "
> 
> Hannahtew's admin replied a comment with this
> "That’s right – a six figure salary is not sufficient (need to demonstrate more than the FWHIT) and they must show international recognition "


that was a super stupid question posted to MARA but an appropriate response. super stupid because it is virtually impossible to have an >80% masters _plus_ >FWHIT salary and then not have any international achievements (individual or team).



patrick_smith_GTI said:


> It is a bit confusing to which what DHA is seeking in applicants.


it really is not - they make it very clear on their website



patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Does that mean one has to make over the FWHIT and have a PhD to qualify?


no, one can have a high school diploma, make over the FWHIT and have international achievements to qualify.



patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Or one needs PhD and also show international achievements (patents, publications and the rest) even if the applicant does not meet FWHIT?


again, one does not need a PhD at all to qualify per the eligibility criteria clearly listed on the dept's website.

but if someone does have a PhD and international achievements, the Dept _may _exempt them from the FWHIT criteria (but also may *not -* so UID not guaranteed by any means)


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Thanks for the clarification.
Makes more sense... 



kundikoi said:


> that was a super stupid question posted to MARA but an appropriate response. super stupid because it is virtually impossible to have an >80% masters _plus_ >FWHIT salary and then not have any international achievements (individual or team).
> 
> 
> it really is not - they make it very clear on their website
> 
> 
> no, one can have a high school diploma, make over the FWHIT and have international achievements to qualify.
> 
> 
> again, one does not need a PhD at all to qualify per the eligibility criteria clearly listed on the dept's website.
> 
> but if someone does have a PhD and international achievements, the Dept _may _exempt them from the FWHIT criteria (but also may *not -* so UID not guaranteed by any means)


----------



## Zmajche88

rokaya said:


> Are you looking for this FOI?
> 
> Source[https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-201000489-document-released.PDF]


Yes that's the one. Thank you soooo much


----------



## Applicant1

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum. Has anyone received a s56 request or grant this week? I submitted on the 24th of December and I haven't received any CO contact since then. I hope they are still working on the 858 visa


----------



## ftwi

Hi. I have been following this forum for almost a year. It has been the best source of information for my application. Since receiving my UID last October, I have been preparing documents and I am now almost ready to submit them. Even though I have uploaded all required documents plus some recommended documents (with received status in the system), it says some required documents are not received and I have to state reasons. Has anyone experienced a similar issue? and how you overcome it? Looking forward to a prompt response. Thank you


----------



## Michael1977

ftwi said:


> Hi. I have been following this forum for almost a year. It has been the best source of information for my application. Since receiving my UID last October, I have been preparing documents and I am now almost ready to submit them. Even though I have uploaded all required documents plus some recommended documents (with received status in the system), it says some required documents are not received and I have to state reasons. Has anyone experienced a similar issue? and how you overcome it? Looking forward to a prompt response. Thank you


Take a screenshot for the issue. It’s not pretty clear what you mean. Cheers


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All, 
Good Day, 

1. Did anyone receive feedback (UID) after submitting the EOI in August 2020 ?. Or do you know someone who did? 

2. I have submitted my EOI on 15th August when I had about a month left to submit my PhD thesis (in Data Science), and now I have graduated and got a stronger nominator. An agent advised me to submit a new application with the new updates on my CV *which may speed the process up.*

*Can I ask you is that acceptable? can I submit a new application? what about my previous application?*

My current profile...
1. Graduated recently from an Australian university.
2. My field is Data Stream Mining (data science). 
3. 5 Journals (Q1-Q2) and 4 conferences (All First Author), Total Citations 40. 
4. Peer reviewer (for three journals (Q1-Q3)) 
5. I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference and be a reviewer for a couple of journals.
6. In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
7. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional). 

Regards


----------



## p.scott930

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good Day,
> 
> 1. Did anyone receive feedback (UID) after submitting the EOI in August 2020 ?. Or do you know someone who did?
> 
> 2. I have submitted my EOI on 15th August when I had about a month left to submit my PhD thesis (in Data Science), and now I have graduated and got a stronger nominator. An agent advised me to submit a new application with the new updates on my CV *which may speed the process up.*
> 
> *Can I ask you is that acceptable? can I submit a new application? what about my previous application?*
> 
> My current profile...
> 1. Graduated recently from an Australian university.
> 2. My field is Data Stream Mining (data science).
> 3. 5 Journals (Q1-Q2) and 4 conferences (All First Author), Total Citations 40.
> 4. Peer reviewer (for three journals (Q1-Q3))
> 5. I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference and be a reviewer for a couple of journals.
> 6. In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 7. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional).
> 
> Regards


I have consulted with an agent and they suggested me not to submit a new application. emmm..


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good Day,
> 
> 1. Did anyone receive feedback (UID) after submitting the EOI in August 2020 ?. Or do you know someone who did?
> 
> 2. I have submitted my EOI on 15th August when I had about a month left to submit my PhD thesis (in Data Science), and now I have graduated and got a stronger nominator. An agent advised me to submit a new application with the new updates on my CV *which may speed the process up.*
> 
> *Can I ask you is that acceptable? can I submit a new application? what about my previous application?*
> 
> My current profile...
> 1. Graduated recently from an Australian university.
> 2. My field is Data Stream Mining (data science).
> 3. 5 Journals (Q1-Q2) and 4 conferences (All First Author), Total Citations 40.
> 4. Peer reviewer (for three journals (Q1-Q3))
> 5. I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference and be a reviewer for a couple of journals.
> 6. In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 7. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional).
> 
> Regards


Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.

I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


----------



## p.scott930

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


Hi,
How do you know the GTO's personal email?


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

p.scott930 said:


> Hi,
> How do you know the GTO's personal email?


I attended a GTI online event and found it on the profile at that event


----------



## HBow

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good Day,
> 
> 1. Did anyone receive feedback (UID) after submitting the EOI in August 2020 ?. Or do you know someone who did?
> 
> 2. I have submitted my EOI on 15th August when I had about a month left to submit my PhD thesis (in Data Science), and now I have graduated and got a stronger nominator. An agent advised me to submit a new application with the new updates on my CV *which may speed the process up.*
> 
> *Can I ask you is that acceptable? can I submit a new application? what about my previous application?*
> 
> My current profile...
> 1. Graduated recently from an Australian university.
> 2. My field is Data Stream Mining (data science).
> 3. 5 Journals (Q1-Q2) and 4 conferences (All First Author), Total Citations 40.
> 4. Peer reviewer (for three journals (Q1-Q3))
> 5. I have been recently invited to participate as a speaker for an upcoming conference and be a reviewer for a couple of journals.
> 6. In addition, I am working as a sessional for the last two years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 7. An outstanding SFT/SQS record of student feedback ( As a Sessional).
> 
> Regards


Submitting more than 1 eoi will only clog the system up more. Best to email GTI email address with updated info instead.


----------



## p.scott930

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> I attended a GTI online event and found it on the profile at that event


Is this event official?
I am looking for the opportunity to talk to a GTO officer for a long time.


----------



## hcfrff

p.scott930 said:


> Hi,
> How do you know the GTO's personal email?





New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


Hi, what included in the complete set of documents you submitted in November?


----------



## kundikoi

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers





hcfrff said:


> Hi, what included in the complete set of documents you submitted in November?


way to send off the overly anxious ones on a wild goose chase... 🤦‍♂️ 

merits re-stating that submitting multiple pending EOIs (particularly when clearly not meeting one or more criteria) remains unwise


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

kundikoi said:


> way to send off the overly anxious ones on a wild goose chase... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> merits re-stating that submitting multiple pending EOIs (particularly when clearly not meeting one or more criteria) remains unwise


Hi @kundikoi 
Sorry to bother you again but I always find your response fascinating.
My question might sound unwise this time.
How would one determine if he/she meets international recognition criteria besides paper publication?
Is paper publication(s) sufficient? 
How many papers, quality of the paper?
How many citations?

Cheers


----------



## Manal2015

Honestly speaking I am done with the waiting game. It has been about 7 months since I have submitted my EOI.


----------



## lx-pratik

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> I attended a GTI online event and found it on the profile at that event


Can you please DM the GTI officer email address please?


----------



## Jason858

Manal2015 said:


> Honestly speaking I am done with the waiting game. It has been about 7 months since I have submitted my EOI.


Same here. Submitted eoi on 10th June 2020


----------



## gtisp2020

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


Hello, do you meet the salary threshold?


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> How would one determine if he/she meets international recognition criteria besides paper publication?


no hard and fast rule for the Academic stream, but reading through the whole thread and the previously-successful profiles should certainly give one a good idea. similar to the nominators' credentials, one can also start with a google search for their name and the prominence within the top 10 hits it produces.


----------



## Hope333

Manal2015 said:


> Honestly speaking I am done with the waiting game. It has been about 7 months since I have submitted my EOI.


Do not give up. Very very close. Focus on your work. You will get it eventually. Good luck.


----------



## Joe301

Hi, I have received the UID two days ago and I'm in the process of visa application. My question is, is it mandatory to submit the form 80 along with the application? Please advice me on this.
Thanks


----------



## Hope333

Joe301 said:


> Hi, I have received the UID two days ago and I'm in the process of visa application. My question is, is it mandatory to submit the form 80 along with the application? Please advice me on this.
> Thanks


Great news again. Well done


----------



## Bayleaf

Joe301 said:


> Hi, I have received the UID two days ago and I'm in the process of visa application. My question is, is it mandatory to submit the form 80 along with the application? Please advice me on this.
> Thanks


I didn’t submit Form 80 and I wasn’t requested one after I lodged my application. You will probably realise that all (if not most) of the questions in Form 80 are already covered in the IMMI application. Focus on the checklist you received together with UID, and I think you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

Joe301 said:


> Hi, I have received the UID two days ago and I'm in the process of visa application. My question is, is it mandatory to submit the form 80 along with the application? Please advice me on this.
> Thanks


Form 80 is not mandatory and it depends on your country of origin (for example if you are form any of the South Asian countries, it's highly likely that you'll be asked for that). However, there is no harm in submitting it (for you and your dependents: over 18 years of age) upfront along with your visa application. Hope this helps!


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

HBow said:


> Submitting more than 1 eoi will only clog the system up more. Best to email GTI email address with updated info instead.


Yea true....but this is easier said when you are not waiting..........


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

kundikoi said:


> way to send off the overly anxious ones on a wild goose chase... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> merits re-stating that submitting multiple pending EOIs (particularly when clearly not meeting one or more criteria) remains unwise


Well not a wide goose chase. It worked for me, So please don't discredit it. It might work for someone else. But it might be bad if everyone starts going in that direction or start sending emails to the GTO

Yes of course you have to be sure you meet the criteria and support with evidences. I didn't meet the salary threshold.

A lot of people are frustrated, take note of these especially when you are responding to comments. It easier for you to talk when you are not the one waiting or frustrated

cheers


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

p.scott930 said:


> Is this event official?
> I am looking for the opportunity to talk to a GTO officer for a long time.


Yes, i saw the event on this group and I attended. Infact i had a video call with one of them. Just search online for their next event


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

hcfrff said:


> Hi, what included in the complete set of documents you submitted in November?


Every document to support my claim that I meet most of the criteria and the best candidate to be invited. Everything I have to prove that. I didn't meet the salary threshold though


----------



## Mowgali

rokaya said:


> They are sending an email saying, "Your current EOI will be closed"?


No.. I haven't received anything from department.


----------



## gtisp2020

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Yea true....but this is easier said when you are not waiting..........


Hey @New_GT_PR_Holder mate, are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## kundikoi

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Well not a wide goose chase. It worked for me, So please don't discredit it.


reality is that neither you, nor anybody else knows whether it's the 3 EOIs, the nudge to GTO, or the natural progression of the case that worked (even if it did).



New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> It might work for someone else. But it might be bad if everyone starts going in that direction or start sending emails to the GTO


well after that post that's exactly the direction that it's gonna go and likely harm more applicants than it will help (even if one believes it did that one time)


----------



## Sam_k91

Guys
Do you know if they issued 189,190 visa invitations for January 2021?


----------



## gtisp2020

Guys, please have a look at the recent automatic response from GTI before taking any decison about multiple EOI submissions.

*"Please do not make repeated EOI submissions as this may cause further processing delays."*


----------



## gtisp2020

Sam_k91 said:


> Guys
> Do you know if they issued 189,190 visa invitations for January 2021?


189: there is a rumor that January'21 round happened yesterday
190: VIC: yes, people got invitations today


----------



## OZM_2020

*Hello everyone 
I wanted to know whether PhD in Public Health/Public health expert can apply for GTI under Med-Tech.
Many thanks in advance.*


----------



## Hope333

OZM_2020 said:


> *Hello everyone
> I wanted to know whether PhD in Public Health/Public health expert can apply for GTI under Med-Tech.
> Many thanks in advance.*


Yes, you can. Just prepare all documents and submit EOI. There is always a chance. Good luck.


----------



## Hope333

gtisp2020 said:


> Guys, please have a look at the recent automatic response from GTI before taking any decison about multiple EOI submissions.
> 
> *"Please do not make repeated EOI submissions as this may cause further processing delays."*


Good luck to everybody no matter you submit only once or multiple times. If the applicant think it is good to submit, again and again, I think it is free to do it.

The ultimate goal is to get the UID. The white cat and black cat can both be a good cat.

Best wishes to all.

Have a blast weekend!


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
How long does it take to get HAP ID once you lodge the visa application. Do we get it instantly or when case officer looks into our application?
Cheers


----------



## appu2020

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> How long does it take to get HAP ID once you lodge the visa application. Do we get it instantly or when case officer looks into our application?
> Cheers


When I lodged my application the HAP IDs were generated instantly for me .
After 2 days, I got the s56 from CO asking the required documents.


----------



## zamana

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


How can one approach Global Talent Officer ?


----------



## p.scott930

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Yes, i saw the event on this group and I attended. Infact i had a video call with one of them. Just search online for their next event


Is that an official event? I guess it is through a migration agent, isn't it?


----------



## Nadia0336

Here i want to ask according new changed policy a PhD student who has submitted PhD thesis and waiting for defense is eligible to apply for GTI.


----------



## Bayleaf

Nadia0336 said:


> Here i want to ask according new changed policy a PhD student who has submitted PhD thesis and waiting for defense is eligible to apply for GTI.


PhD candidates (who are close to course completion) are still eligible, however there are new additional requirements to be met. Please refer to this post.


----------



## PecosBill

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to get your perspective on my chances for the GTI visa. Quick summary:

Over 20 years professional experience in digital technology
Currently employed at a major tech company in Silicon Valley (position is 1 level below director)
Various leadership and management roles
Salary above FWHIT requirement
Masters Degree (over 15 years ago)
Many thanks!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Anna199 said:


> View attachment 98930


Source ?

Link ?


----------



## kuliHalo

Hello hello,
thank your for this helpful thread.
I have a question:
I received my UID at the end of last year, without specifying a nominator, but meeting the salary threshold and having strong recommendation letter from high management of unicorn and Australian Uni where I spent 2 semester abroad few years ago.
I do not have any nominator from within the industry, but my old Australian unis Alumni program would appraise me with a nomination. Do you think that is strong enough?


----------



## Bayleaf

kuliHalo said:


> Hello hello,
> thank your for this helpful thread.
> I have a question:
> I received my UID at the end of last year, without specifying a nominator, but meeting the salary threshold and having strong recommendation letter from C level of unicorn and Australian Uni where I spent 2 semester abroad few years ago.
> I do not have any nominator from within the industry, but my old Australian unis Alumni program would appraise me with a nomination. Do you think that is strong enough?


Congratulations on getting the UID.
Since you are already able to obtain recommendation letter from C level of unicorn, can't you ask him/her to be your nominator? (Provided he/she has a national reputation in the same field as you)
I don't think the Alumni program is eligible to be your nominator. Keep in mind that regardless individual or organisation nominator, they must have *a national reputation in the same field as you**.*
And do pick your nominator wisely, you can't change to a new nominator once a visa application has been lodged.


----------



## kuliHalo

Thank you for your help, Bayleaf!
Unfortunately he is not an Australian citizen or PR, nor living in Australia. I am also based in Europe at the moment.
Ah that’s unfortunate, I will probably also talk to a consultant to verify, but thanks for your estimation that the alumni program might not be enough!


----------



## shankvijay

PecosBill said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to get your perspective on my chances for the GTI visa. Quick summary:
> 
> Over 20 years professional experience in digital technology
> Currently employed at a major tech company in Silicon Valley (position is 1 level below director)
> Various leadership and management roles
> Salary above FWHIT requirement
> Masters Degree (over 15 years ago)
> Many thanks!


You will get through.


----------



## Gadget Guru

Hi folks,
I received my golden email (Visa Grant letter) yesterday and I would like to thank each one of you for the support and guidance. I would like to give a special thanks to @NB @Bayleaf @nitinsy @kundikoi @small munene

Timeline

13/6/2020: Submitted EOI
05/10/2020: Received RFI to elaborate more on international recognition
08/10/2020: Received UID
08/11/2020: Submitted online application
11/11/2020: Received S56 for PCC and wrong date entered
19/11/2020: Filled form 1023 and submitted PCC and remaining docs
30/12/2020: Added our baby
08/01/2021: Medicals done
21/01/2021: Sent a polite email to them that if anything is pending from my end, let me know.
22/01/2021: Visa 858 granted
Profile

~12 years of experience in CyberSecurity
Masters in IT
Dozens of National +International awards
Dozens of global certifications
5 Strong reference letters (including AU Govt. officials)
The Nominator is the CEO of an organization


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby88

Good morning Guys, I got my 858 grant today
EOI submitted in July
IUD obtained in November
Visa lodged on 3rd December .
First s56 request - 04 Dec
Health clearance provided and other documents submitted - 11th Dec
Second s56 request - 22 Dec
Second s56 provided - 22/23 Dec
Grant -23 Jan 2021 (same date the existing visa was granted)

Assistant Professor - over 40 publications


----------



## Island_man

Toby88 said:


> Good morning Guys, I got my 858 grant today
> EOI submitted in July
> IUD obtained in November
> Visa lodged on 3rd December .
> First s56 request - 04 Dec
> Health clearance provided and other documents submitted - 11th Dec
> Second s56 request - 22 Dec
> Second s56 provided - 22/23 Dec
> Grant -23 Jan 2021 (same date the existing visa was granted)
> 
> Assistant Professor - over 40 publications


Congratulations


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

My 858 Visa was granted today 

All the information on this group was very useful for me. I read it back to back. My opportunity to chat with a CO about by pending EOI application was because of an event someone shared on this group, I saw it, registered and attended.

I applied Offshore. No MARA agent

Keep pushing guys !!! Keep Trying


----------



## Patz

Hi
Did any Ph.D. student who is in the final 6 months, get the UID recently? I submitted my EOI on 22nd July, but still waiting for a response.


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Patz said:


> Hi
> Did any Ph.D. student who is in the final 6 months, get the UID recently? I submitted my EOI on 22nd July, but still waiting for a response.


I applied on July 26 and no response till now. 
My PhD (onshore) ends by Feb 22, 2021.


----------



## newmember24

Patz said:


> Hi
> Did any Ph.D. student who is in the final 6 months, get the UID recently? I submitted my EOI on 22nd July, but still waiting for a response.


Same.. No news/UID yet. I'm a PhD student (last 6 months) and submitted on July 6th


----------



## Patz

newmember24 said:


> Same.. No news/UID yet. I'm a PhD student (last 6 months) and submitted on July 6th


According to the posts from the forum, it seems like recent UID receivers are PhD graduates who are above the salary threshold.


----------



## newmember24

Patz said:


> According to the posts from the forum, it seems like recent UID receivers are PhD graduates who are above the salary threshold.


Yeah, I read about that. It's just very frustrating that we have no heard anything from them (not even a rejection) in the past 6 months


----------



## teddym911

Hi everyone, this forum has been really informative!

I have a question. I'm a PhD student who is nearing graduation (on shore) and submitted EOI a while back. Now I have some more papers in A* conferences and importantly also have a job offer above the salary threshold. In this case, should I submit an EOI again? What is the best thing to do in this situation?


----------



## HBow

teddym911 said:


> Hi everyone, this forum has been really informative!
> 
> I have a question. I'm a PhD student who is nearing graduation (on shore) and submitted EOI a while back. Now I have some more papers in A* conferences and importantly also have a job offer above the salary threshold. In this case, should I submit an EOI again? What is the best thing to do in this situation?


As said previously in the thread, add the updated info by email to your existing EOI.


----------



## Nadia0336

teddym911 said:


> Hi everyone, this forum has been really informative!
> 
> I have a question. I'm a PhD student who is nearing graduation (on shore) and submitted EOI a while back. Now I have some more papers in A* conferences and importantly also have a job offer above the salary threshold. In this case, should I submit an EOI again? What is the best thing to do in this situation?


 You are onshore you can submit again your EOI


----------



## kundikoi

teddym911 said:


> Hi everyone, this forum has been really informative!


Clearly not informative enough 👀🤦🏻‍♂️



teddym911 said:


> What is the best thing to do in this situation?


To re-read the forum from start to finish


----------



## teddym911

HBow said:


> As said previously in the thread, add the updated info by email to your existing EOI.


some conflicting information in the thread about this, some claiming the update email was not read for 5 months. Others claiming success when resubmitting EOI.


----------



## Manal2015

teddym911 said:


> some conflicting information in the thread about this, some claiming the update email was not read for 5 months. Others claiming success when resubmitting EOI.


I am not in favour of clogging the system with repetitive EOIs but would suggest you to submit a new EOI. I am waiting since July and have sent them several emails with new information but they haven’t even opened them (according to my mail tracker). Do what you feel is right.


----------



## HBow

Their auto reply has specifically asked people not to submit duplicate EOI. So, why do you think this would be a good idea?

If they have not opened subsequent emails it means that you are still in the queue. I expect they will open all relevant email updates when they get to your case. Also, there is the option for the recipient to refuse to send read-email notifications back to the sender.


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

teddym911 said:


> some conflicting information in the thread about this, some claiming the update email was not read for 5 months. Others claiming success when resubmitting EOI.


Just to correct you. No one claimed success just by resubmitting EOI alone. It was a combination several other factors.....and one can't tell exactly which of it worked


----------



## Island_man

newmember24 said:


> Same.. No news/UID yet. I'm a PhD student (last 6 months) and submitted on July 6th


Same for me. Submitted EOI early Nov after obtaining examiner reports. Fingers crossed everyone. Cheers


----------



## Island_man

teddym911 said:


> Hi everyone, this forum has been really informative!
> 
> I have a question. I'm a PhD student who is nearing graduation (on shore) and submitted EOI a while back. Now I have some more papers in A* conferences and importantly also have a job offer above the salary threshold. In this case, should I submit an EOI again? What is the best thing to do in this situation?


It seems your profile now is much stronger. I think you should email your new achievements to GTI email, no need to redo an EOI. Cheers


----------



## valerie_1

Hi Everyone,

I need help to select who should I prefer for nomination as I have 2 nominators: 1. associate lecturer who reviewed my paper 2. Associate director of my firm's branch in Aus.
It's a bit easier to establish national work of the lecturer in data science but hard to establish our link as he just reviewed my paper for a product and has agreed to nominate me.
For the associate director, it's hard to establish national work in same field given his work involves more of management, but easier to establish our link as he is in the same firm.

Please help with reasoning why you think who should be preferred as I am confused with seemingly equal weights..


----------



## Zmajche88

valerie_1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help to select who should I prefer for nomination as I have 2 nominators: 1. associate lecturer who reviewed my paper 2. Associate director of my firm's branch in Aus.
> It's a bit easier to establish national work of the lecturer in data science but hard to establish our link as he just reviewed my paper for a product and has agreed to nominate me.
> For the associate director, it's hard to establish national work in same field given his work involves more of management, but easier to establish our link as he is in the same firm.
> 
> Please help with reasoning why you think who should be preferred as I am confused with seemingly equal weights..


You can always ask one to be an official nominator and the other one to write a nice letter as well  no harm in both


----------



## gtiwaiting2021

Hello, are there anyone who had completed their PhD in the last 2-3 years still waiting for the UID (post-docs or someone working in industry and salary below threshold and onshore)? Thanks


----------



## Elina Tran

Hi everyone,
Recently, I have heard that government has changed some policy related to the eligibility for this visa. They said that Bachelor and Master with Honour graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program solely on the basis of their qualification. Can anyone help me to clarify this, please? So, Are second year PhD students with previous and current International achievements such as publications, awards, scholarship eligible for this program? Thank you so much.


----------



## gtisp2020

gtiwaiting2021 said:


> Hello, are there anyone who had completed their PhD in the last 2-3 years still waiting for the UID (post-docs or someone working in industry and salary below threshold)? Thanks


I've been waiting for 6 months (onshore, MedTech, PhD: April'20, post-doc: from Jan'20, salary below threshold). One of my friends got UID last week (after almost 8 months of waiting) (Onshore, recent PhD and now post-doc (salary below threshold), sector: mining).


----------



## HBow

gtiwaiting2021 said:


> Hello, are there anyone who had completed their PhD in the last 2-3 years still waiting for the UID (post-docs or someone working in industry and salary below threshold and onshore)? Thanks


Yup me too. Medtech. Lodged Nov, so not that long a wait compared to others on here. Finished phd in 2019. Working consecutive post docs since feb 2019. Below pay threshold. Remaining positive.


----------



## Bayleaf

Elina Tran said:


> Hi everyone,
> Recently, I have heard that government has changed some policy related to the eligibility for this visa. They said that Bachelor and Master with Honour graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program solely on the basis of their qualification. Can anyone help me to clarify this, please? So, Are second year PhD students with previous and current International achievements such as publications, awards, scholarship eligible for this program? Thank you so much.


Unless you are able to show the potential/evidence of earning > AUD$153,600/year, the answer is probably no for 2nd year PhD student, even with great international achievements.

If you look at the eligibility webpage for GTI, applicants need to meet the requirements for BOTH "Talent" AND "High income threshold". And only recent PhD graduates in the target sectors can get exemption for the salary threshold.

On the EOI submission form, it is clearly stated that:
To be eligible for the Global Talent Independent program, you must:​

have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following target sectors: 
AgTech
FinTech
MedTech
Cyber Security
Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
Space and Advanced Manufacturing
Energy and Mining Technology

*demonstrate that you are either: *
*likely to earn at or above the Fair Work High Income Threshold (FWHIT), which is currently AUD153,600 per year, or*
*are a high-performing recent PhD graduate in one of the target sectors*


----------



## KRH28

gtiwaiting2021 said:


> Hello, are there anyone who had completed their PhD in the last 2-3 years still waiting for the UID (post-docs or someone working in industry and salary below threshold and onshore)? Thanks


My full profile is a few pages back, but I'm an onshore postdoc, PhD from mid 2018, and waiting since July. Applied under the Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT stream. I think the waiting game may be the worst "game" I've ever played.


----------



## gtiwaiting2021

Thank you guys for the prompt responses. I am also waiting for more than three months. Let's stay hopeful and keep up the spirit!


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help to select who should I prefer for nomination as I have 2 nominators: 1. associate lecturer who reviewed my paper 2. Associate director of my firm's branch in Aus.
> It's a bit easier to establish national work of the lecturer in data science but hard to establish our link as he just reviewed my paper for a product and has agreed to nominate me.
> For the associate director, it's hard to establish national work in same field given his work involves more of management, but easier to establish our link as he is in the same firm.
> 
> Please help with reasoning why you think who should be preferred as I am confused with seemingly equal weights..


If I were you, I will pick the associate lecturer as the nominator. The nominator must have a national reputation in the same field as you, but he doesn't need to be related/linked to you. As far as I remember, there's no where in the IMMI application or Form 1000 asking about the applicant's relationship with the nominator, but they do ask about the background/reputation of the nominator.


----------



## kundikoi

valerie_1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help to select who should I prefer for nomination as I have 2 nominators: 1. associate lecturer who reviewed my paper 2. Associate director of my firm's branch in Aus.
> It's a bit easier to establish national work of the lecturer in data science but hard to establish our link as he just reviewed my paper for a product and has agreed to nominate me.
> For the associate director, it's hard to establish national work in same field given his work involves more of management, but easier to establish our link as he is in the same firm.
> 
> Please help with reasoning why you think who should be preferred as I am confused with seemingly equal weights..


I would pick the one with better p.1 google search results. Management position in a priority field (particularly with a significant number of staff) is in itself a decent evidentiary piece of prominence in said field.


----------



## valerie_1

Bayleaf said:


> If I were you, I will pick the associate lecturer as the nominator. The nominator must have a national reputation in the same field as you, but he doesn't need to be related/linked to you. As far as I remember, there's no where in the IMMI application or Form 1000 asking about the applicant's relationship with the nominator, but they do ask about the background/reputation of the nominator.


Thanks @Bayleaf . The contact form asks for the relationship with the nominator. May be it's a new change that DHA added then? I am finding it hard to establish the change as the associate lecturer mentioned no to mention as "Reviewer of Paper" because he did not actually do a peer review etc. It was already published and he likes my work with a potential to work together in future.


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Thanks @Bayleaf . The contact form asks for the relationship with the nominator. May be it's a new change that DHA added then? I am finding it hard to establish the change as the associate lecturer mentioned no to mention as "Reviewer of Paper" because he did not actually do a peer review etc. It was already published and he likes my work with a potential to work together in future.


I have a quick look at the EOI form again and indeed it asks for the relationship between you and the nominator, it wasn't there when I lodged my EOI last year.
Nevertheless I would still pick him for reason I mentioned above, I would describe him as "potential collaborator for future work/research".


----------



## NDSwami

A quick question:
Are GTOs allowed to be a nominator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael1977

NDSwami said:


> A quick question:
> Are GTOs allowed to be a nominator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah


----------



## Bayleaf

NDSwami said:


> A quick question:
> Are GTOs allowed to be a nominator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly,


> Your nominator must be an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen or an Australian organisation *with a national reputation in the same field as you*. Where appropriate, the nomination should come from the peak Australian body. (Source)


Secondly,








Source: [email protected]


----------



## HBow

valerie_1 said:


> Thanks @Bayleaf . The contact form asks for the relationship with the nominator. May be it's a new change that DHA added then? I am finding it hard to establish the change as the associate lecturer mentioned no to mention as "Reviewer of Paper" because he did not actually do a peer review etc. It was already published and he likes my work with a potential to work together in future.


Perhaps go with academic peer and potential future collaborator?


----------



## Alicecaca

Hi Guys

Thanks for this useful forum.

I have lodged 858 visa on 5 January 2021. However, I still not yet received the S56 RFI request. Is it something wrong on my application? I saw most of the successful applicants have been received CNCC (Certificate of No Criminal) request within few days.

What can I do if I cannot receive CNCC request email ? My hometown cannot proceed CNCC unless I got the request letter. 

Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_GT_PR_Holder

Alicecaca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for this useful forum.
> 
> I have lodged 858 visa on 5 January 2021. However, I still not yet received the S56 RFI request. Is it something wrong on my application? I saw most of the successful applicants have been received CNCC (Certificate of No Criminal) request within few days.
> 
> What can I do if I cannot receive CNCC request email ? My hometown cannot proceed CNCC unless I got the request letter.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing you can do is to wait. You will receive it soon. They are probably still trying to clear the December Backlogs


----------



## Nadia0336

PTE is required for GTI for those who are ofshore


----------



## mark_nn

Hello everyone,

thank you for the helpful information in this thread! 

What is the status of using agencies/law offices to find a nominator? I found different information in this thread ("advised", "helpful", "may be fraud"). 
Is it legally allowed to consult a service that takes over the role of finding a suitable nominator?


----------



## valerie_1

HBow said:


> Perhaps go with academic peer and potential future collaborator?


Thank you! That's exactly what he is.


----------



## Michael1977

mark_nn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> thank you for the helpful information in this thread!
> 
> What is the status of using agencies/law offices to find a nominator? I found different information in this thread ("advised", "helpful", "may be fraud").
> Is it legally allowed to consult a service that takes over the role of finding a suitable nominator?


After the latest updates from Home Affairs, it is very risky to depend on this methodology as they will ask in the EOI form, form 1000, visa application for the relationship between the applicant and his nominator and the evidence. If there is no strong relation or if someone lied and faked a relation, they will take this matter seriously. So it's better for you to find your own nominator by yourself. Lycka till  Cheers


----------



## Aussie2019

Nadia0336 said:


> PTE is required for GTI for those who are ofshore


There are multiple ways to satisfy the condition and it is not required If medium of instruction is English during your higher studies.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Nadia0336 said:


> PTE is required for GTI for those who are ofshore














https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility
















Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## NDSwami

Thank you @Bayleaf for your crisp and clear response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_nn

Michael1977 said:


> After the latest updates from Home Affairs, it is very risky to depend on this methodology as they will ask in the EOI form, form 1000, visa application for the relationship between the applicant and his nominator and the evidence. If there is no strong relation or if someone lied and faked a relation, they will take this matter seriously. So it's better for you to find your own nominator by yourself. Lycka till  Cheers


Thanks for your help!
But I wonder how I would come up with a nominator with a "strong relation" to me - what do you mean by strong?


----------



## p.scott930

haruimam said:


> View attachment 98964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/distinguished-talent-858#Eligibility
> 
> 
> View attachment 98963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


Would a PhD degree in Australia be already enough for functional English?


----------



## KRH28

p.scott930 said:


> Would a PhD degree in Australia be already enough for functional English?


Yes, assuming that the language of instruction was English.









Source: Functional English Requirements


----------



## samkslee

Alicecaca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for this useful forum.
> 
> I have lodged 858 visa on 5 January 2021. However, I still not yet received the S56 RFI request. Is it something wrong on my application? I saw most of the successful applicants have been received CNCC (Certificate of No Criminal) request within few days.
> 
> What can I do if I cannot receive CNCC request email ? My hometown cannot proceed CNCC unless I got the request letter.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here... waiting since Jan 8.


----------



## lx-pratik

Hi Guys,
I am waiting my EOI since 3 months and my 485 visa is expiring in March. Do you think visa expiring soon can be a compelling circumstances for follow up with GTI team? I am thinking to email them for follow up on basis of my visa expiry date and ask them to provide a outcome so I can explore other options.
Also, I am planning to send form 1000 with my email.


----------



## Michael1977

mark_nn said:


> Thanks for your help!
> But I wonder how I would come up with a nominator with a "strong relation" to me - what do you mean by strong?


That there are proofs that he knows you well and witnessed your great achievements (for example: worked with you before, or you did collaboration before, etc)


----------



## Mangoboy

gtisp2020 said:


> I've been waiting for 6 months (onshore, MedTech, PhD: April'20, post-doc: from Jan'20, salary below threshold). One of my friends got UID last week (after almost 8 months of waiting) (Onshore, recent PhD and now post-doc (salary below threshold), sector: mining).



My friend who applied in late June/July received RFI this morning.
His profile: Graduating PhD candidate ( final year) , and have >10 publications (first/co-authors), conference awards, and reviewer for journal. He applied under Medical Tech

The RFI asks for A LOT of information which includes

Evidence that he will complete PhD within 6 months
Perspective employment in australia
Evidence that he could attract High income >150K AUD
CV, Recommendation letters from previous employees
International recognised achievements

hope this is good news to some PhDs who are waiting !


----------



## kundikoi

lx-pratik said:


> Do you think visa expiring soon can be a compelling circumstances for follow up with GTI team?


uhm, lemme see 🧐 
Ah never mind, that’s a definite no, mate 👀🤦🏻‍♂️

If anything, bugging them with such a basic query would demonstrate pretty poor planning & stakeholder management skills by a supposedly-‘distinguished talent’


----------



## OMZZZZ

lx-pratik said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am waiting my EOI since 3 months and my 485 visa is expiring in March. Do you think visa expiring soon can be a compelling circumstances for follow up with GTI team? I am thinking to email them for follow up on basis of my visa expiry date and ask them to provide a outcome so I can explore other options.
> Also, I am planning to send form 1000 with my email.


Good thinking. I am also about to do the same.


----------



## Deindik

kundikoi said:


> uhm, lemme see 🧐
> Ah never mind, that’s a definite no, mate 👀🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> If anything, bugging them with such a basic query would demonstrate pretty poor planning & stakeholder management skills by a supposedly-‘distinguished talent’


There is nothing “basic” about such query. GTIP is supposed to be a fast track scheme to PR. If an application hasn’t received any response, either positive or negative, and the applicant is now in dire straits I believe they can ask for updates.


----------



## Alicecaca

samkslee said:


> Same here... waiting since Jan 8.





samkslee said:


> Same here... waiting since Jan 8.


Hope to have good news soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p.scott930

I sent an inquiry email about eligibility updates to GTI email today. I sent in 9am and got reply in 3pm. very quick reply.

But I sent three inquiry emails for similar questions before and none of them got replied. Really confusing how they handle the email system.....


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

p.scott930 said:


> I sent an inquiry email about eligibility updates to GTI email today. I sent in 9am and got reply in 3pm. very quick reply.
> 
> But I sent three inquiry emails for similar questions before and none of them got replied. Really confusing how they handle the email system.....


What is the reply and when you have submitted your application?


----------



## kundikoi

Deindik said:


> There is nothing “basic” about such query. GTIP is supposed to be a fast track scheme to PR. If an application hasn’t received any response, either positive or negative, and the applicant is now in dire straits I believe they can ask for updates.


looks like a fresh wave of rookies coming through. 
1. GTIP *is *a fast track scheme, not a single other subclass comes close to it - even with what the rookies like to call a "delay". 
2. expiring visa - with the expiry date known months & oftentimes years in advance - does not constitute "dire straits" by a long shot. nor does it miraculously give the applicants an opportunity to jump the queue 😆🤦‍♂️
3. otherwise, applicants are always free to ping the GTOs/Dept for a status update if they're so inclined - but, again, citing an expiring visa as the reason for such a ping will definitely be detrimental to one's standing.


----------



## DevrajC

Alicecaca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for this useful forum.
> 
> I have lodged 858 visa on 5 January 2021. However, I still not yet received the S56 RFI request. Is it something wrong on my application? I saw most of the successful applicants have been received CNCC (Certificate of No Criminal) request within few days.
> 
> What can I do if I cannot receive CNCC request email ? My hometown cannot proceed CNCC unless I got the request letter.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have applied on 10th of January and I haven't heard back from them either


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

kundikoi said:


> looks like a fresh wave of rookies coming through.
> 1. GTIP *is *a fast track scheme, not a single other subclass comes close to it - even with what the rookies like to call a "delay".
> 2. expiring visa - with the expiry date known months & oftentimes years in advance - does not constitute "dire straits" by a long shot. nor does it miraculously give the applicants an opportunity to jump the queue 😆🤦‍♂️
> 3. otherwise, applicants are always free to ping the GTOs/Dept for a status update if they're so inclined - but, again, citing an expiring visa as the reason for such a ping will definitely be detrimental to one's standing.


Please is there a queue per say? 
Do GTOs priorities EOIs based on date of submission or profile quality?


----------



## NDSwami

A quick question on Reference letters:
Having said that a reference letter from previous employer is value-addition to one’s application.
Here, does previous employer imply company HR, writting a letter? or it could be your ex-manager? and what if they have moved to other company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p.scott930

haruimam said:


> What is the reply and when you have submitted your application?


I asked have they updated the website for specific details of the eligibility. They replied with 


Dear XXXX

Thank you for your email.

The website will be updated shortly.

From 20 January 2021, Masters and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program solely on the basis of their qualifications. This policy change affects all future EOI assessments, and applies to EOI submissions made by candidates who have not yet received an invitation to the Global Talent program by 20 January 2021.

We appreciate that this may cause some concern for EOI candidates who have submitted their EOI prior to the policy changes. You are encouraged to review the below information regarding eligibility and to consider applying again when you will meet the new requirements.

To be considered for an invitation to apply under the program, you need to demonstrate that you are highly skilled in one of the target sectors:

• AgTech
• Space and Advanced Manufacturing
• FinTech
• Energy and Mining Technology
• MedTech
• Cyber Security
• Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT

To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must also:

· prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding and exceptional achievements
· still be prominent in their field of expertise
· provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise
· have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
· have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant.

Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track-record of professional and outstanding achievements. This may include senior roles, patents, professional awards, international publications, media articles and international memberships.

From 20 January 2021, candidates who wish to be considered for the Global Talent program solely on the basis of their PhD qualification obtained within the past three years will need to demonstrate that their qualification meets Australian standards.

If you have completed your PhD in Australia or outside Australia with an Australian education provider, then your qualification will meet this requirement.

If your qualification was obtained overseas from a non-Australian education provider, then you must provide evidence to demonstrate that it meets Australian standards.

Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July.

In assessing this, we will consider:

• current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or
• future job offers outlining remuneration, or
• recent PhD graduates and certain PhD students with relevant qualifications in the target sectors.

We thank you for your interest and encourage you to apply again when you are eligible, or to explore other visa options on our website.

Kind regards,

Global Talent Program Support

Department of Home Affairs


----------



## NB

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Please is there a queue per say?
> Do GTOs priorities EOIs based on date of submission or profile quality?


It’s the profile quality
More the attractive your application, faster the processing
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> Please is there a queue per say?
> Do GTOs priorities EOIs based on date of submission or profile quality?


Of course there is - BIFO mate


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

NB said:


> It’s the profile quality
> More the attractive your application, faster the processing
> Cheers


Seems true but I’m a bit worried. 
By my personal assessment, I’ve seen good profiles meeting the FWHIT and yet waiting for months without UID or RFI.
Please do you know why these people are yet to get the UID?

With respect to recent and graduating PhD students that don’t meet the FWHIT, I can assume that the GTOs are prioritizing people that meet FWHIT over them.


----------



## Alicecaca

DevrajC said:


> I have applied on 10th of January and I haven't heard back from them either


Let’s wait together. Announce good news if you receive a notice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkggti

p.scott930 said:


> I asked have they updated the website for specific details of the eligibility. They replied with
> 
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The website will be updated shortly.
> 
> From 20 January 2021, Masters and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program solely on the basis of their qualifications. This policy change affects all future EOI assessments, and applies to EOI submissions made by candidates who have not yet received an invitation to the Global Talent program by 20 January 2021.
> 
> We appreciate that this may cause some concern for EOI candidates who have submitted their EOI prior to the policy changes. You are encouraged to review the below information regarding eligibility and to consider applying again when you will meet the new requirements.
> 
> To be considered for an invitation to apply under the program, you need to demonstrate that you are highly skilled in one of the target sectors:
> 
> • AgTech
> • Space and Advanced Manufacturing
> • FinTech
> • Energy and Mining Technology
> • MedTech
> • Cyber Security
> • Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must also:
> 
> · prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding and exceptional achievements
> · still be prominent in their field of expertise
> · provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise
> · have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
> · have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant.
> 
> Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track-record of professional and outstanding achievements. This may include senior roles, patents, professional awards, international publications, media articles and international memberships.
> 
> From 20 January 2021, candidates who wish to be considered for the Global Talent program solely on the basis of their PhD qualification obtained within the past three years will need to demonstrate that their qualification meets Australian standards.
> 
> If you have completed your PhD in Australia or outside Australia with an Australian education provider, then your qualification will meet this requirement.
> 
> If your qualification was obtained overseas from a non-Australian education provider, then you must provide evidence to demonstrate that it meets Australian standards.
> 
> Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July.
> 
> In assessing this, we will consider:
> 
> • current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or
> • future job offers outlining remuneration, or
> • recent PhD graduates and certain PhD students with relevant qualifications in the target sectors.
> 
> We thank you for your interest and encourage you to apply again when you are eligible, or to explore other visa options on our website.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Global Talent Program Support
> 
> Department of Home Affairs


Hi all, the above email says, "If your qualification was obtained overseas from a non-Australian education provider, then you must provide evidence to demonstrate that it meets Australian standards." what type of evidence is needed and is there an organization in Australia to assess this???


----------



## HBow

Why have people stopped searching the forum before asking questions these days?


----------



## NB

HBow said:


> Why have people stopped searching the forum before asking questions these days?


Path of least resistance 
If one gets cooked food why would he bother looking for the recipe
Cheers


----------



## dkggti

NB said:


> Path of least resistance
> If one gets cooked food why would he bother looking for the recipe
> Cheers


Dears, I recently joined this forum and could not go through what had been shared already and I should. No doubts there are many sources in "Global Village" to find any answers.. 
thanks and cheers


----------



## Nanci

Dear friends, 
I submitted an EOI on October, but didn't receive any response from department, is it normal? How long does it time to response? is here anyone that receive UID who submitted EOI on October? 
Thanks,


----------



## shankvijay

Can someone star this message - Based on successful submissions/patterns - if Profile is Good - UID will be given in 4-6 weeks. Else you will need to wait for follow up with GTO. Not being harsh or pessimistic. Hope things turn out positive for everyone


----------



## zamana

Nanci said:


> Dear friends,
> I submitted an EOI on October, but didn't receive any response from department, is it normal? How long does it time to response? is here anyone that receive UID who submitted EOI on October?
> Thanks,


I see here people are waiting since 7, 8 months so I guess you also need to wait.


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Do you mean that graduating and PhD students that have been waiting for months have poor profiles? Cause your statement could be very subjective “if profile is good, one would get UID in 4-6 weeks

I’m not trying to antagonize you but on this forum, I’ve seen people with good profile and yet waiting for months, at least 3 months in some cases.





shankvijay said:


> Can someone star this message - Based on successful submissions/patterns - if Profile is Good - UID will be given in 4-6 weeks. Else you will need to wait for follow up with GTO. Not being harsh or pessimistic. Hope things turn out positive for everyone


----------



## shankvijay

Patrick - There is something called as Pattern/Trend. Please go back to the 1st thread and I've gone through 700 posts in this thread which is showing a pattern of FWHIT, Broader-Global profiles which are getting UID faster. Never in my comments have I mentioned that others profiles are good or bad. Based on Pattern - UID comes in faster. Forgot to mention Onshore +


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

Noted 



shankvijay said:


> Patrick - There is something called as Pattern/Trend. Please go back to the 1st thread and I've gone through 700 posts in this thread which is showing a pattern of FWHIT, Broader-Global profiles which are getting UID faster. Never in my comments have I mentioned that others profiles are good or bad. Based on Pattern - UID comes in faster. Forgot to mention Onshore +



This is your assertion; if Profile is Good - UID will be given in 4-6 weeks.

I posted that in response to your message. 
To be honest, their is high priority for applicants meeting the FWHIT / international recognition.
We have also seen those not meeting the FWHIT with international recognition getting UID.
Cheers


----------



## Nanci

How can we do? Do you know any way to get positive response faster?


----------



## shankvijay

Nanci said:


> Thank you, but I can't realize what's the reason that some applicants are waiting long time more than you mentioned.
> I have PhD in AgTech, Assisst prof at Uni, published 60 paper, 7 books, and 10 patent. Citation>1600, peer review>60 paper, top reasearcher, many scientific achievements, hot paper, top reviewer ... but I am waiting for 4 month!
> How can we do? You you know any way to get positive response faster?


I would recommend looking at some LinkedIn profiles of GTOs and some AU GTI Visa Consultants. Last year I had a member from Australia Immigration reached out to me to apply for the visa. AusTrade, who recommended I try this PR route. These folks can give feedback


----------



## shankvijay

Nanci said:


> Thank you, but I can't realize what's the reason that some applicants are waiting long time more than you mentioned.
> I have PhD in AgTech, Assisst prof at Uni, published 60 paper, 7 books, and 10 patent. Citation>1600, peer review>60 paper, top reasearcher, many scientific achievements, hot paper, top reviewer ... but I am waiting for 4 month!
> How can we do? Do you know any way to get positive response faster?


BTW - Are you above FWHIT ? Same goes for *patrick_smith_GTI too

Reason I am asking is, I have a feeling, there is a higher probability that FWHIT > or >= is getting more priority. Looking at the folks who've mentioned. Maybe I am wrong*


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

@shankvijay 

would you say @Nanci is not good (poor) enough, for her to be waiting more than 4-6 weeks ?



Nanci said:


> Thank you, but I can't realize what's the reason that some applicants are waiting long time more than you mentioned.
> I have PhD in AgTech, Assisst prof at Uni, published 60 paper, 7 books, and 10 patent. Citation>1600, peer review>60 paper, top reasearcher, many scientific achievements, hot paper, top reviewer ... but I am waiting for 4 month!
> How can we do? Do you know any way to get positive response faster?


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.”

Profile quality, FWHIT, international recognition and the rest of the criteria; worthy applicants would get the UID. Those unworthy that flooded the system are more than likely to be rejected based on new policy.

I’m not in position to criticize any or judge a profile but the obvious is out there.





shankvijay said:


> BTW - Are you above FWHIT ? Same goes for *patrick_smith_GTI too
> 
> Reason I am asking is, I have a feeling, there is a higher probability that FWHIT > or >= is getting more priority. Looking at the folks who've mentioned. Maybe I am wrong*


----------



## dkggti

In case of some tech areas processing of EOI is taking more time. For instance, even some good profiles in AgTech took longer times to receive UID..


----------



## sameh2030

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> By my personal assessment, I’ve seen good profiles meeting the FWHIT and yet waiting for months without UID or RFI.
> Please do you know why these people are yet to get the UID?
> 
> With respect to recent and graduating PhD students that don’t meet the FWHIT, I can assume that the GTOs are prioritizing people that meet FWHIT over them.


True, I submitted my EOI on Dec 12th, with a high-quality profile pitch deck, I meet the FWHIT, with a valid job offer in Australia, having exceptional achievements with 9 years experience in MedTech and 15 years overall, I also had a successful experience in launching my own e-commerce Startup and took it from 0 to 7 figures and provided evidence for all these, and yet to hear anything from the department. Every MARA agent I speak with gets amazed that I have not been invited yet and they advised me to just wait!...


----------



## sameh2030

shankvijay said:


> Patrick - There is something called as Pattern/Trend. Please go back to the 1st thread and I've gone through 700 posts in this thread which is showing a pattern of FWHIT, Broader-Global profiles which are getting UID faster. Never in my comments have I mentioned that others profiles are good or bad. Based on Pattern - UID comes in faster. Forgot to mention Onshore +


Not really sure if this is accurate, if that is the case, then why I'm not getting invited? way above the FWHIT + exceptional achievements in resolving complex issues for a global MedTech company, ( years in MedTech working for giant world-class companies) + valid employment offer in Australia above the FWHIT + global experience in many countries + startup experience with 0 to 7 figures in revenues what else one can do to be considered as a "Good" profile?!


----------



## kundikoi

sameh2030 said:


> Not really sure if this is accurate, if that is the case, then why I'm not getting invited? way above the FWHIT + exceptional achievements in resolving complex issues for a global MedTech company, ( years in MedTech working for giant world-class companies) + valid employment offer in Australia above the FWHIT + global experience in many countries + startup experience with 0 to 7 figures in revenues what else one can do to be considered as a "Good" profile?!


1. @shankvijay is absolutely correct and this is at least a 3rd iteration of the same ‘FWHIT/PhD’ debate on this thread that never leads anywhere (except for PhDs waiting much longer on average). It’s just a fact backed up by months of data - accept it and move on. 
2. You applied during the ‘dead’ holidays period in AUS, so might as well shave off ~2 weeks from your waiting time. Hence you’re within the 4-6 waiting period mentioned - so, if your claims are indeed true, just chill & you will get the UID in a few weeks. 
3. If you read the thread before applying, you’d know that GTO contact _before_ EOI submission is a critical step that most successful applicants have followed.


----------



## TheEndofDays

sameh2030 said:


> Not really sure if this is accurate, if that is the case, then why I'm not getting invited? way above the FWHIT + exceptional achievements in resolving complex issues for a global MedTech company, ( years in MedTech working for giant world-class companies) + valid employment offer in Australia above the FWHIT + global experience in many countries + startup experience with 0 to 7 figures in revenues what else one can do to be considered as a "Good" profile?!


Maybe wait a bit more. You submitted your profile last month. Federal govt went on break from the 25th December and some went back to work second week of Jan.

The catch with this “fast track” visa programs is they can also shift the goal post, unlike the points-system where at least you kinda know where you stand.

There’s also about international prominence on your field which I hope you emphasised in your application. Being an employee of a multinational company does not necessarily mean international prominence otherwise Accenture/IBM/TCS/Wipro employees who received a best employee of the quarter award from their boss will claim global prominence.

Regarding yout start-up experience, I think it was a year ago when an American start-up guy was granted this visa, but he is REALLY a startup guy.


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> @shankvijay
> 
> would you say @Nanci is not good (poor) enough, for her to be waiting more than 4-6 weeks ?


I’m happy to say that @Nanci’s profile is in all likelihood not as good as those who have met _all_ the depts criteria (admittedly not enough info provided, but if she was earning >FWHIT, imagine she’d have mentioned it in such an extensive write-up)
Vast majority of graduands & PhDs struggle with meeting the FWHIT criteria, which is key to the front of the review queue. While the dept _may_ exempt them, it’s under no obligation to do so.


----------



## darkknight2099

Based on the FOI that compares students with others, number of students applied is double of others. But invites are given for others in double numbers than students.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

It appears that the debate/battle is mainly between people meeting FWHIT and recent and graduating PhD candidates.


A party feels threatened by existence of another, candidates meeting FWHIT feels they are the right candidates while recent and graduating PhD believes they are superior and possess international recognition.

*“the sky is vast enough for all birds to fly”*

Either parties might be right! Not all applicants that meets the FWHIT would get the UID and not all recent PhD would get it, some would not even meet the international recognition criteria.

To be honest, fewer candidates without PhD would meet the FWHIT onshore/offshore, while I personally believe that few candidates offshore would meet the FWHIT, candidates that would meet the FWHIT are more likely to be from USA, Singapore, parts of Europe. Very few Asians and Africans would meet the FWHIT.

As for academic stream, a lot of PhD candidates / graduates would meet the international recognition criteria but fail to meet the FWHIT.



kundikoi said:


> 1. @shankvijay is absolutely correct and this is at least a 3rd iteration of the same ‘FWHIT/PhD’ debate on this thread that never leads anywhere (except for PhDs waiting much longer on average). It’s just a fact backed up by months of data - accept it and move on.
> 2. You applied during the ‘dead’ holidays period in AUS, so might as well shave off ~2 weeks from your waiting time. Hence you’re within the 4-6 waiting period mentioned - so, if your claims are indeed true, just chill & you will get the UID in a few weeks.
> 3. If you read the thread before applying, you’d know that GTO contact _before_ EOI submission is a critical step that most successful applicants have followed.


----------



## kundikoi

patrick_smith_GTI said:


> It appears that the debate/battle is mainly between people meeting FWHIT and recent and graduating PhD candidates.
> 
> 
> A party feels threatened by existence of another, candidates meeting FWHIT feels they are the right candidates while recent and graduating PhD believes they are superior and possess international recognition.
> 
> *“the sky is vast enough for all birds to fly”*
> 
> Either parties might be right! Not all applicants that meets the FWHIT would get the UID and not all recent PhD would get it, some would not even meet the international recognition criteria.
> 
> To be honest, fewer candidates without PhD would meet the FWHIT onshore/, while I personally believe that few candidates offshore would meet the FWHIT, candidates that would meet the FWHIT are more likely to be from USA, Singapore, parts of Europe. Very few Asians and Africans would meet the FWHIT.
> 
> As for academic stream, a lot of PhD candidates / graduates would meet the international recognition criteria but fail to meet the FWHIT.


Mate you don’t get to pull a Ted Cruz now and call for unity when you reignited the useless debate by calling out @shankvijay’s quite reasonable rule of thumb for the applicants - in response to multiple queries no less. 
His statement, albeit slightly modified to remove the alleged subjectivity, remains true - applicants who meet all the dept’s criteria have no problems getting UIDs within 4-6 weeks. For all others it can be 2-11 months, so might as well plan accordingly.


----------



## sameh2030

TheEndofDays said:


> Maybe wait a bit more. You submitted your profile last month. Federal govt went on break from the 25th December and some went back to work second week of Jan.
> 
> The catch with this “fast track” visa programs is they can also shift the goal post, unlike the points-system where at least you kinda know where you stand.
> 
> There’s also about international prominence on your field which I hope you emphasised in your application. Being an employee of a multinational company does not necessarily mean international prominence otherwise Accenture/IBM/TCS/Wipro employees who received a best employee of the quarter award from their boss will claim global prominence.
> 
> Regarding yout start-up experience, I think it was a year ago when an American start-up guy was granted this visa, but he is REALLY a startup guy.


Many thanks for your response, I see your point regarding the holiday season and will just wait 
I did highlight my global work experience in my slides and the projects achieved in over 6 countries including Australia which demonstrates the global prominence. My work and passion are also crucial for the COVID patients and patient health overall. Regarding my startup, it's not related to MedTech (my main field) but it shows my potentials, capabilities and entrepreneurial spirit that distinguishes me from other talents. I'm also known of my innovations at the company that I work for and presented several innovations in the US and France  let's hope for the best to all!


----------



## patrick_smith_GTI

@kundikoi

Always mind the way you address people.

I quoted his words. Is that a crime or wrongdoing?

Are you minister of home affairs ?

Freedom of expression is a basic right.

Using the word “useless” is very unwelcoming and absurd to say the less.

Learn to respect others and stop seeing yourself as demigod.



kundikoi said:


> kundikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you don’t get to pull a Ted Cruz now and call for unity when you reignited the useless debate by calling out @shankvijay’s quite reasonable rule of thumb for the applicants - in response to multiple queries no less.
> His statement, albeit slightly modified to remove the alleged subjectivity, remains true - applicants who meet all the dept’s criteria have no problems getting UIDs within 4-6 weeks. For all others it can be 2-11 months, so might as well plan accordingly.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheEndofDays

sameh2030 said:


> Many thanks for your response, I see your point regarding the holiday season and will just wait
> I did highlight my global work experience in my slides and the projects achieved in over 6 countries including Australia which demonstrates the global prominence. My work and passion are also crucial for the COVID patients and patient health overall. Regarding my startup, it's not related to MedTech (my main field) but it shows my potentials, capabilities and entrepreneurial spirit that distinguishes me from other talents. I'm also known of my innovations at the company that I work for and presented several innovations in the US and France  let's hope for the best to all!


Read this guy’s story below so you’ll get an idea.

Good luck!









How I scored a Global Talent visa


One entrepreneur now has permanent residency in Queensland.




ia.acs.org.au


----------



## shankvijay

kundikoi said:


> Mate you don’t get to pull a Ted Cruz now and call for unity when you reignited the useless debate by calling out @shankvijay’s quite reasonable rule of thumb for the applicants - in response to multiple queries no less.
> His statement, albeit slightly modified to remove the alleged subjectivity, remains true - applicants who meet all the dept’s criteria have no problems getting UIDs within 4-6 weeks. For all others it can be 2-11 months, so might as well plan accordingly.


Thanks for the support here  

Too much negativity is not good for anyone - Patrick - Try to understand. No one is putting down any PHD candidate or no one is saying just because you earn more than FWHIT, you are the Best. Trust me. No one has any ill intention. I or anyone in this forum is not going to gain a Single penny from You or Nanci getting the PR or not. 

Staying Positive and acting positive is the most important element here.

Stating the facts does not mean, they are wrong. I can understand your situation - Yes,truth is bitter. But we need to accept it.

Lets wait for some time and I am pretty sure, you, Nanci and others in similar field will get the UID/Invite

Peace and Just be positive.

Thanks


----------



## shankvijay

TheEndofDays said:


> Read this guy’s story below so you’ll get an idea.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I scored a Global Talent visa
> 
> 
> One entrepreneur now has permanent residency in Queensland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ia.acs.org.au


Thanks for sharing. Good b/g info here on the prospect.

Looks like the emphasis is heavy on the Immigration lawyer. Another post that proves, going through a Lawfirm or Lawyer/Agent can definitely improve chances

Curious - Have you applied via any Agency or Law firm ?


----------



## TheEndofDays

shankvijay said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good b/g info here on the prospect.
> 
> Looks like the emphasis is heavy on the Immigration lawyer. Another post that proves, going through a Lawfirm or Lawyer/Agent can definitely improve chances
> 
> Curious - Have you applied via any Agency or Law firm ?


I was under the old GSM scheme, right before they copied NZ’s EOI system. Back then, only serious applicants could apply since you need to upload all evidence and pay the visa application fees right away and cross fingers. I didn’t get a lawyer.

If you read the article again, you’d notice the emphasis is how he contributed to the start up movement in Queensland.

You could argue that startups don’t always succeed and therefore not necessarily deserving of a GTI visa but you could say the same with big businesses in Australia. (e.g Kaufland)


----------



## shankvijay

TheEndofDays said:


> I was under the old GSM scheme, right before they copied NZ’s EOI system. Back then, only serious applicants could apply since you need to upload all evidence and pay the visa application fees right away and cross fingers. I didn’t get a lawyer.
> 
> If you read the article again, you’d notice the emphasis is how he contributed to the start up movement in Queensland.
> 
> You could argue that startups don’t always succeed and therefore not necessarily deserving of a GTI visa but you could say the same with big businesses in Australia. (e.g Kaufland)


Yes. Agreed. Thats the worrying part - Because Not all startups are AU focused - Atlassian, Canva etc - Originated from AU but are US based and pay higher taxes. One could argue the Employee count, Origin comes from AU soil and hence GST, Employees etc - Livelihood of 1000s of folks are dependent here. But not always. Hit or Miss  Hope for the best


----------



## rokaya

Any UID updates?


----------



## Manal2015

rokaya said:


> Any UID updates?


Today was public holiday in Australia


----------



## rokaya

Manal2015 said:


> Today was public holiday in Australia


Lol. 😂😂


----------



## Aussie2019

Best of luck guys. Hope candidates will start getting some good news this week.


----------



## Aussie2019

Although I don't have any chances after the update, as I am a second year PhD candidate but I am still here following the forum.
Stay happy and blessed.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Regarding Nominator:

Apart from form 1000, what other documents does the Nominator need to provide ??

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Regarding Nominator:
> 
> Apart from form 1000, what other documents does the Nominator need to provide ??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read this 

and this


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Bayleaf said:


> Read this
> 
> and this


Thank You  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iraj

zamana said:


> I see here people are waiting since 7, 8 months so I guess you also need to wait.


In my case, it was 7 months


----------



## Jason858

Hi Folks,

I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests. 

Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up. 

Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


----------



## Patz

Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Congratulations. Can you please share your profile? Are you above the salary threshold?


----------



## Aussie2019

Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Wowww my last night best wishes worked for someone 😁


----------



## Mangoboy

Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Congrats  !
No RFI at all? 

seems like they are processing some applicants from June now (also my mate who submitted at the same time got RFI two days ago)


----------



## JasonPalson

Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Many congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jason858

Thanks for your wishes and good words.

@Mangoboy Yeah. No RFI at all. 

Profile:
Salary: not above threshold.
Ph.D graduated from University of Queensland. Working at UTS as a Postdoc. 
Publication: 20+ (10+core a*)
Citation: 300+
Serve as reviewers for many top conferences and journals.


----------



## Jason858

Mangoboy said:


> Congrats  !
> No RFI at all?
> 
> seems like they are processing some applicants from June now (also my mate who submitted at the same time got RFI two days ago)


No RFI at all, but I had updated my profile twice after the EOI in June. One is in August, and the last one is in Nov.2020. Every time, I send a list of new achievements and updated CV as well as the supporting documents, e.g., the emails of reviewer invitation, acceptance of new papers, etc.


----------



## Rsaleh

Jason858 said:


> June





Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Congrats   🌷


----------



## p.scott930

Jason858 said:


> Thanks for your wishes and good words.
> 
> @Mangoboy Yeah. No RFI at all.
> 
> Profile:
> Salary: not above threshold.
> Ph.D graduated from University of Queensland. Working at UTS as a Postdoc.
> Publication: 20+ (10+core a*)
> Citation: 300+
> Serve as reviewers for many top conferences and journals.


My profile is very similar to you and I hope that's a good sign to me also!


----------



## KamalGTI

Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Many Congratulations and all the best for next steps.


----------



## hanht19

Jason858 said:


> No RFI at all, but I had updated my profile twice after the EOI in June. One is in August, and the last one is in Nov.2020. Every time, I send a list of new achievements and updated CV as well as the supporting documents, e.g., the emails of reviewer invitation, acceptance of new papers, etc.


Congrats and good luck to you for the next steps! May I ask how you updated your profile after EOI submission? You sent and email to them? Thanks.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Manal2015 said:


> Today was public holiday in Australia


However, some GTOs are located in


Jason858 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my UID *THIS Morning* (27/Jan/2021), and I submitted my EOI on 10th June 2020. It has been 7.5 months since I expressed my interests.
> 
> Just want to encourage the folks on this forum who have been waiting for a long time, do not give up.
> 
> Sector: Data Science, recent PhD (graduated in 2020)


Congratulations mate, best wishes for your future.
Just curious to know if you are onshore/ offshore ?


----------



## Manal2015

haruimam said:


> Congratulations mate, best wishes for your future.
> Just curious to know if you are onshore/ offshore ?


Onshore... he has already mentioned that he is doing postdoc in Australia.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Hi All,

If i have mentioned person A as Nominator during EOI submission. 

But person B has signed my form 1000.

Do I need to resubmit EOI and lodge visa ?

Or 

Can i lodge visa with person b form 1000?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skothekar2007

Dear Forum Members,

I have lodged my EOI under Ag Tech sector. Although, I have Ph.D and currently working as Technical Manager-R&D, I personally feel my application can not succeed further due to unavailability of a AUSTRALIAN NOMINATOR (the biggest bottle-neck). I am an offshore candidate. Can any one suggest a suitable nominator, please? Or even some information about any NOMINATION BODY of AUSTRALIA will be a great help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bayleaf

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If i have mentioned person A as Nominator during EOI submission.
> 
> But person B has signed my form 1000.
> 
> Do I need to resubmit EOI and lodge visa ?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can i lodge visa with person b form 1000?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that you don’t have to resubmit EOI, you can proceed directly with nominator B in your IMMI online application, provided you haven’t lodged your IMMI online application.
The point you can’t change your nominator is after you uploaded Form 1000 and lodged your IMMI online application.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Bayleaf said:


> My understanding is that you don’t have to resubmit EOI, you can proceed directly with nominator B in your IMMI online application, provided you haven’t lodged your IMMI online application.
> The point you can’t change your nominator is after you uploaded Form 1000 and lodged your IMMI online application.


Thanks a TON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

skothekar2007 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI under Ag Tech sector. Although, I have Ph.D and currently working as Technical Manager-R&D, I personally feel my application can not succeed further due to unavailability of a AUSTRALIAN NOMINATOR (the biggest bottle-neck). I am an offshore candidate. Can any one suggest a suitable nominator, please? Or even some information about any NOMINATION BODY of AUSTRALIA will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try Invest NSW, Invest VIC, Invest Canberra and so forth mate


----------



## skothekar2007

kundikoi said:


> Try Invest NSW, Invest VIC, Invest Canberra and so forth mate





kundikoi said:


> Try Invest NSW, Invest VIC, Invest Canberra and so forth mate


Thank you so much Kundikoi. I will try in suggested direction now.


----------



## skothekar2007

kundikoi said:


> Try Invest NSW, Invest VIC, Invest Canberra and so forth mate


One more query, Kundikoi. I just surfed through the website of INVEST NSW. The information is available for 'how to invest in NSW'. But, they have not mentioned anything pertaining to any possibility of NOMINATING any individual, planning to apply for GTI. Any further advice from you will be highly appreciated, please.

Thank you!


----------



## kundikoi

skothekar2007 said:


> One more query, Kundikoi. I just surfed through the website of INVEST NSW. The information is available for 'how to invest in NSW'. But, they have not mentioned anything pertaining to any possibility of NOMINATING any individual, planning to apply for GTI. Any further advice from you will be highly appreciated, please.
> 
> Thank you!


Ya gonna have to do the legwork by self mate, nobody’s gonna serve up a nomination on a silver platter. Least u can do is ring up the contacts provided on the sites to find out what’s up.


----------



## skothekar2007

kundikoi said:


> Ya gonna have to do the legwork by self mate, nobody’s gonna serve up a nomination on a silver platter. Least u can do is ring up the contacts provided on the sites to find out what’s up.


That's true Kundikoi. Gearing up now. Will share my experience here which may help especially, Ag Tech aspirants.

Thanks mate!


----------



## gtisp2020

skothekar2007 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI under Ag Tech sector. Although, I have Ph.D and currently working as Technical Manager-R&D, I personally feel my application can not succeed further due to unavailability of a AUSTRALIAN NOMINATOR (the biggest bottle-neck). I am an offshore candidate. Can any one suggest a suitable nominator, please? Or even some information about any NOMINATION BODY of AUSTRALIA will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you tried Australian Agritech Association? Not sure whether they provide nomination for GTI or not. AusAgriTech


----------



## skothekar2007

gtisp2020 said:


> Have you tried Australian Agritech Association? Not sure whether they provide nomination for GTI or not. AusAgriTech


I have not contacted them. But, I am going to contact them for sure. Thank you.


----------



## valerie_1

Hi Fellow RFI and UID receivers. Can you please tell which email address you received the 
1. RFI from
2. UID 
3. Any other? 

Making sure I whitelist those.


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Hi Fellow RFI and UID receivers. Can you please tell which email address you received the
> 1. RFI from
> 2. UID
> 3. Any other?
> 
> Making sure I whitelist those.


1. I didn't receive RFI prior to UID.
2. UID from [email protected]
3. s56 and actual visa grant from [email protected] (though you can also monitor your application status on IMMI)


----------



## gtisp2020

FYI

Total number of distinguished talent visa (124+858) granted between 01/07/2020 and 24/12/2020: 3667 (approx. 25% of the 15,000 quota for IY 2020-2021)
SC 124: 1442
SC 858: 2225

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210100009-document-released.pdf


----------



## Manal2015

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> 
> Total number of distinguished talent visa (124+858) granted between 01/07/2020 and 24/12/2020: 3667 (approx. 25% of the 15,000 quota for IY 2020-2021)
> SC 124: 1442
> SC 858: 2225
> 
> Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210100009-document-released.pdf


Thanks for sharing.. it means that we still stand a good chance. We can expect a flood of UIDs in next couple of months 🤞


----------



## p.scott930

gtisp2020 said:


> FYI
> 
> Total number of distinguished talent visa (124+858) granted between 01/07/2020 and 24/12/2020: 3667 (approx. 25% of the 15,000 quota for IY 2020-2021)
> SC 124: 1442
> SC 858: 2225
> 
> Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210100009-document-released.pdf


Should be even more. Those who submitted the application just before Jul 2020 should be granted in this fiscal year.


----------



## p.scott930

Dear all, 
I have a question about no criminal certificate.

I came to Aus in Oct 2016, and at that time I had a certificate proving no record of criminal. Never been back to my home country for longer than 1 month. Should I apply for a new certificate or I could just use the old one?


----------



## sezra

tkbs said:


> 858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


Oh no, I'm sure I will have to provide this too.
What proof did you gave then? 
You submitted the additional info by replying to the request email? 

Thank you


----------



## jkshah

EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
Outcome: Rejected

Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage. 

I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.

Good luck to all the fellas out there.


----------



## Patz

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


What is the reason for rejection? Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## jkshah

Patz said:


> What is the reason for rejection? Are you onshore or offshore?


Onshore

its the same standard rejection email with the selection criteria mentioned on the GTIP website.
"
To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:

demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of exceptional and outstanding achievements;
still be prominent in their field of expertise;
provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise;
have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their field of expertise;
have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant. "


----------



## Rsaleh

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


Is this due to the extension or due to your nomination field?


----------



## Patz

jkshah said:


> Onshore
> 
> its the same standard rejection email with the selection criteria mentioned on the GTIP website.
> "
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must be of a high standard, and:
> 
> demonstrate that they are internationally recognised with evidence of exceptional and outstanding achievements;
> still be prominent in their field of expertise;
> provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise;
> have no difficulty in obtaining employment in Australia, or becoming established independently in Australia in their field of expertise;
> have a nationally recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse their credentials as being global talent, in the same field as the applicant. "


That is strange. Did you provide nominator details in your EOI? Did you provide a recommendation letter from the nominator to make your EOI strong?


----------



## jkshah

Patz said:


> That is strange. Did you provide nominator details in your EOI? Did you provide a recommendation letter from the nominator to make your EOI strong?


Yes I did, my nominator is my thesis supervisor who is also a Dean International, South Asia and a very well known figure. He also wrote me a recommendation letter.

Either its the sector: Space and Advance Manufacturing or the fact that i submitted my thesis for examination and still have no job offer. December - mid Jan is a period when the whole Australia is inactive. 

Thinking of reapplying in different sector with higher probability. I have a multidisciplinary background with applications in various fields. 

I know someone who got rejected and then reapplied and then got it.


----------



## Patz

jkshah said:


> Yes I did, my nominator is my thesis supervisor who is also a Dean International, South Asia and a very well known figure. He also wrote me a recommendation letter.
> 
> Either its the sector: Space and Advance Manufacturing or the fact that i submitted my thesis for examination and still have no job offer. December - mid Jan is a period when the whole Australia is inactive.
> 
> Thinking of reapplying in different sector with higher probability. I have a multidisciplinary background with applications in various fields.
> 
> I know someone who got rejected and then reapplied and then got it.


Yeah maybe that is the case. Good luck with your new EOI


----------



## Rsaleh

jkshah said:


> Yes I did, my nominator is my thesis supervisor who is also a Dean International, South Asia and a very well known figure. He also wrote me a recommendation letter.
> 
> Either its the sector: Space and Advance Manufacturing or the fact that i submitted my thesis for examination and still have no job offer. December - mid Jan is a period when the whole Australia is inactive.
> 
> Thinking of reapplying in different sector with higher probability. I have a multidisciplinary background with applications in various fields.
> 
> I know someone who got rejected and then reapplied and then got it.


May I ask about your thesis topic in advance manufacturing?


----------



## gtisp2020

jkshah said:


> Yes I did, my nominator is my thesis supervisor who is also a Dean International, South Asia and a very well known figure. He also wrote me a recommendation letter.
> 
> Either its the sector: Space and Advance Manufacturing or the fact that i submitted my thesis for examination and still have no job offer. December - mid Jan is a period when the whole Australia is inactive.
> 
> Thinking of reapplying in different sector with higher probability. I have a multidisciplinary background with applications in various fields.
> 
> I know someone who got rejected and then reapplied and then got it.


I would suggest you to manage a job in the target sector first and then reapply.


----------



## jkshah

gtisp2020 said:


> I would suggest you to manage a job in the target sector first and then reapply.


The moment people hear I am on student VISA, i get standard replies of rejection. It seems like I need to apply for postdocs.


----------



## Rsaleh

jkshah said:


> The moment people hear I am on student VISA, i get standard replies of rejection. It seems like I need to apply for postdocs.


I'm working on a student visa, when you apply for a job mention to them that you have a full right to work and attach that part from your visa with your application. I've been in the same situation before.


----------



## jkshah

Rsaleh said:


> I'm working on a student visa, when you apply for a job mention to them that you have a full right to work and attach that part from your visa with your application. I've been in the same situation before.


Is it an industrial job?


----------



## p.scott930

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


It is kind of weird. If they think you are not eligible because you don't have international recognization, why bother asking you for the letter to prove you are in the final stage of PhD?


----------



## Rsaleh

jkshah said:


> Is it an industrial job?


yes, in Data science field.


----------



## Mangoboy

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


Oh no 😨 very sorry to hear that. it's so weird that they requested that letter 
Good luck in the new EOI and other pathway!


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Seems like they are finally processing the June cases. Finger Cross!


----------



## Jason858

hanht19 said:


> Congrats and good luck to you for the next steps! May I ask how you updated your profile after EOI submission? You sent and email to them? Thanks.


Sorry for late reply. I just send emails to the widely known email address.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

p.scott930 said:


> It is kind of weird. If they think you are not eligible because you don't have international recognization, why bother asking you for the letter to prove you are in the final stage of PhD?


Good point. Looks wired.


----------



## KamalGTI

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


Quite surprising that RFI requested and then this outcome. Wish you best of luck for your next steps and I am sure something better is waiting for you. So please have patience and all the best for future.


----------



## gtisp2020

p.scott930 said:


> It is kind of weird. If they think you are not eligible because you don't have international recognization, why bother asking you for the letter to prove you are in the final stage of PhD?





Amanda_GTI said:


> Good point. Looks wired.


My assumption.

EOI assigned to CO => CO was checking the basic eligibility criteria and wanted to confirm that he was at the final stage of his PhD before commencing the assessment => RFI => Applicant sent the evidence => CO then opened the file for assessment and was not satisfied with the profile (reason: target sector/not having job offer/others) => Rejection


----------



## kundikoi

Manal2015 said:


> Thanks for sharing.. it means that we still stand a good chance. We can expect a flood of UIDs in next couple of months 🤞





p.scott930 said:


> Should be even more. Those who submitted the application just before Jul 2020 should be granted in this fiscal year.


I wouldn't expect "a flood" - last year they only reached ~80% of the quota and pretty much all indications so far this year (maintenance of the same issuance pace, tighter rules around PhDs, bad PR & MARA/industry lobby in the press) do *not *indicate a sudden spike to come. If they simply maintain the current pace of UID issuance, they'll hit ~50% of the quota and may just be ok with that. Of course the more likely scenario is a slight bump in UID issuance, but weighted towards applicants with jobs or job offers, so as to land somewhere in between ~50-80% for the FY.



p.scott930 said:


> I came to Aus in Oct 2016, and at that time I had a certificate proving no record of criminal. Never been back to my home country for longer than 1 month. Should I apply for a new certificate or I could just use the old one?


They allowed me to submit an SD to that effect (of not returning to the home country), but depends on the CO. if it's relatively easy to procure a new one, might as well kick start that process while you wait.



jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected





Mangoboy said:


> Oh no 😨 very sorry to hear that. it's so weird that they requested that letter


It really isn't *that *weird - multiple applicants have reported similar requests on the thread in the past few months. I could be just spitballing here, but the old 'req't' was that the graduands were expected to be within 6 months of PhD completion at the time of application. It sounds like your PhD conferral is still outstanding, so could very well be the result of the rejection as well (noting, of course, that the Dept never discloses a specific one).



jkshah said:


> Thinking of reapplying in different sector with higher probability. I have a multidisciplinary background with applications in various fields.


Good luck, but don't forget about the international prominence requirement in the nominated field.


----------



## sezra

Question about "*Evidence of Functional English*" for partners: 

Who here had to take a test (*IELTS*, *TOEFL*, *Pearson*, *Cambridge*) for his/her partner ?

What advice can you give me? How fast did you manage to take the test and get the results? 

PS: I don't apply for any other evidence 

Thank you


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Question about "*Evidence of Functional English*" for partners:
> 
> Who here had to take a test (*IELTS*, *TOEFL*, *Pearson*, *Cambridge*) for his/her partner ?
> 
> What advice can you give me? How fast did you manage to take the test and get the results?
> 
> PS: I don't apply for any other evidence
> 
> Thank you


PTE is the easiest as well as quickest I think. I got my result within 3 hours.


----------



## sezra

gtisp2020 said:


> PTE is the easiest as well as quickest I think. I got my result within 3 hours.


Thanks, 

did you have test center in your city? 
Is there one test a month, or more often? 

Thanks


----------



## Rsaleh

[QUOTE="gtisp20Is it ok to submit a letter from Uni that the partner studied 5 years (Engineering) in English in his home town? or should they do the english exam test?


----------



## Jiang1

We just saw a case of a person few days ago (after the new req't) on this thread who got UID and is still within 6 months of PhD thesis submission. So PhD conferral being outstanding can't be one of the reasons.


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> did you have test center in your city?
> Is there one test a month, or more often?
> 
> Thanks


I am onshore. Test centers are available in all big cities and frequency is very high (multiple tests/day) here.


----------



## gtisp2020

Rsaleh said:


> [QUOTE="gtisp20Is it ok to submit a letter from Uni that the partner studied 5 years (Engineering) in English in his home town? or should they do the english exam test?


If the instruction of the course was entirely in English, a letter from the uni stating that should be okay.


----------



## kundikoi

Jiang1 said:


> We just saw a case of a person few days ago (after the new req't) on this thread who got UID and is still within 6 months of PhD thesis submission. So PhD conferral being outstanding can't be one of the reasons.


Which case exactly (link)?


----------



## sezra

gtisp2020 said:


> I am onshore. Test centers are available in all big cities and frequency is very high (multiple tests/day) here.


Oh great ! I'm onshore too, I'll dive into it asap, thanks


----------



## Dream2021

gtisp2020 said:


> PTE is the easiest as well as quickest I think. I got my result within 3 hours.


I took IELTS about two years ago, is it still OK? It says 1 year....


----------



## Dream2021

I'm a bit confused. Is Data Science/ICT, etc still eligible after Direction 89? I cannot find anything in the official website that says explicitly Digitech includes Quantumn Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT....Thanks very much!


----------



## NB

Dream2021 said:


> I took IELTS about two years ago, is it still OK? It says 1 year....


IELTS or PTEA results are valid only for 1 year if used to prove functional English 
Cheers


----------



## Dream2021

NB said:


> IELTS or PTEA results are valid only for 1 year if used to prove functional English
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your prompt reply. Need to sit for IELTS again.....


----------



## NB

Dream2021 said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt reply. Need to sit for IELTS again.....


I hope you are aware that there are several easy routes to prove functional English apart from the English tests such as study in school or college in English medium
Have you explored all the routes ?
Cheers


----------



## Ahmed118

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a postdoc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


Did the dept ask just for the Ph.D. r completion letter? Dept asked me for further information. From your case, I assume they are looking/preferring for Ph.D. graduates instead of the Final stage of Ph.D.


----------



## Patz

Ahmed118 said:


> Did the dept ask just for the Ph.D. r completion letter? Dept asked me for further information. From your case, I assume they are looking/preferring for Ph.D. graduates instead of the Final stage of Ph.D.


It seems like they have offered UIDs for most of the PhD graduates this year. However, as far as I know, last year most of the PhD students who were in the last 6 months, received UIDs even though they didn't have job offers or many publications.


----------



## Dream2021

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that there are several easy routes to prove functional English apart from the English tests such as study in school or college in English medium
> Have you explored all the routes ?
> Cheers


Thanks again! Yes, I am aware of those routes . Thank you again for your reminder.

It is just that it’s a pity that we got quite good IELTS score less than two years , but still can’t use it.

Again, thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## NeuroGuy

I am gassed to share that I have now received my UID. I have benefitted a whole lot from this thread and it's only right to share this news and my profile.

Applied end of Sept 2020
UID received (no RFI) end of Jan 2021
Offshore
Current salary below threshold (current postdoc in USA)
Australian PhD (awarded 2019)
Medtech
110+ citations

Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Island_man

NeuroGuy said:


> I am gassed to share that I have now received my UID. I have benefitted a whole lot from this thread and it's only right to share this news and my profile.
> 
> Applied end of Sept 2020
> UID received (no RFI) end of Jan 2021
> Offshore
> Current salary below threshold (current postdoc in USA)
> Australian PhD (awarded 2019)
> Medtech
> 110+ citations
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Nanci

NeuroGuy said:


> I am gassed to share that I have now received my UID. I have benefitted a whole lot from this thread and it's only right to share this news and my profile.
> 
> Applied end of Sept 2020
> UID received (no RFI) end of Jan 2021
> Offshore
> Current salary below threshold (current postdoc in USA)
> Australian PhD (awarded 2019)
> Medtech
> 110+ citations
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulation,
Did you have any contact to Department before getting UID or just waited to receive the code? 
Thanks,


----------



## NeuroGuy

Nanci said:


> Congratulation,
> Did you have any contact to Department before getting UID or just waited to receive the code?
> Thanks,


Thanks. I did email them about two weeks ago to request an update. I got the standard auto reply that many applicants on this thread got.


----------



## p.scott930

NeuroGuy said:


> I am gassed to share that I have now received my UID. I have benefitted a whole lot from this thread and it's only right to share this news and my profile.
> 
> Applied end of Sept 2020
> UID received (no RFI) end of Jan 2021
> Offshore
> Current salary below threshold (current postdoc in USA)
> Australian PhD (awarded 2019)
> Medtech
> 110+ citations
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting.


Do you have any international award? or publication in CNS-level journal?


----------



## NeuroGuy

p.scott930 said:


> Do you have any international award? or publication in CNS-level journal?


I am a co-I on a small current grant + presentations at top international conferences + 1 Australian conference (mostly during my PhD). Yes, I have first author pubs in some decent journals.


----------



## PecosBill

Hi Everyone,

This thread has been really valuable. In reading through the posts, I'd like to confirm with those of you who have more experience here: if a GTO engages with you is that a signal that you have a strong(er) chance and that your EOI may be processed more quickly?

Thanks, All.


----------



## sameh2030

PecosBill said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This thread has been really valuable. In reading through the posts, I'd like to confirm with those of you who have more experience here: if a GTO engages with you is that a signal that you have a strong(er) chance and that your EOI may be processed more quickly?
> 
> Thanks, All.


Engaged in what sense? can you elaborate more?


----------



## PecosBill

sameh2030 said:


> Engaged in what sense? can you elaborate more?


Responding to emails.


----------



## kundikoi

PecosBill said:


> Responding to emails.


that is literally their job description mate - prospecting the applicants and 'engaging' with them. does it ensure stronger chances and faster processing - not really (unless they actually provide some tips on how to improve the submission in the former case). all processing is done in AUS and largely out of GTO's hands once submitted, but with engagement/relationship *before *the EOI submission, there's certainly a stronger possibility that the GTOs will nudge/chase Canberra on the applicant's behalf.


----------



## rokaya

NeuroGuy said:


> I am a co-I on a small current grant + presentations at top international conferences + 1 Australian conference (mostly during my PhD). Yes, I have first author pubs in some decent journals.


Can you please tell me what documents you submitted as proof for presentations at an international conference? Thank you


----------



## NeuroGuy

rokaya said:


> Can you please tell me what documents you submitted as proof for presentations at an international conference? Thank you


Sure. I attached acceptance emails (those were exported and saved as .pdf).


----------



## gtisp2020

Ahmed118 said:


> Did the dept ask just for the Ph.D. r completion letter? Dept asked me for further information. From your case, I assume they are looking/preferring for Ph.D. graduates instead of the Final stage of Ph.D.


Hi @Ahmed118 mate, could you please let us know your EOI submission date and what further documents the dept asked for?


----------



## Jan 2020

I haven't seen any applicant who is a post-doc working in Australia being rejected yet? Correct me if I am not right.


----------



## MaYoda

Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


----------



## QldYang

MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


Congratulations! Could you share the profile to us?


----------



## p.scott930

MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


wow congrats!

Could you share your profile?


----------



## darkknight2099

MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


Congratulations! Would you please share a bit about your profile.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Island_man

MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


Congratulations to those who already got invitations! Good luck to everyone who has been waiting for months like me.
Cheers,


----------



## Sam_k91

Congratulations 


MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply





MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


Congratulations


----------



## MaYoda

Thank you @p.scott930 and @QldYang
Of course!
*Timeline:* Applied in early June 2020 while yet to submit my PhD in July 2020.
*Focused Sector: *MedTech
*Geographical location: *Victoria, Australia
*Research Area: *PhD and MS in Broader health technology (disaster risk reduction)
*Publications and peer-reviewing:* Had a few publications including book chapters, articles, posters and conference proceedings; peer-reviewing at several international journals including assistant editor at CYE Journal for a year.
*Work experience:* Here and there Research assistant, mentor and casual academic at Australian unis, and research and industry sector experience in the home country.
*Scholarships: *APA, and Bushfire and Natural Hazard CRC scholarship
-----------
wait...
.
.
.
Was not asked for any additional documents.
.
.
.
wait...
-----------
In the meantime, I got a job with (way below salary threshold) at a Victorian city council in September 2020 and got my PhD outcome in November 2021. In Dec 2020 I sent an email with following additional documents:

Extraordinary PhD examination outcomes with No Amendments requirement;
PhD Research recognised to be in the top 10% in the similar field
Conferral for PhD Award.
-----------
Didn't receive any reply
.
.
.
wait...
.
.
.
*29 Jan 2020:* EOI outcome


----------



## Rsaleh

MaYoda said:


> Thank you @p.scott930 and @QldYang
> Of course!
> *Timeline:* Applied in early June 2020 while yet to submit my PhD in July 2020.
> *Geographical location: *Victoria, Australia
> *Research Area: *PhD and MS in Broader health technology (disaster risk reduction)
> *Publications and peer-reviewing:* Had a few publications including book chapters, articles, posters and conference proceedings; peer-reviewing at several international journals including assistant editor at once for a year.
> *Work experience:* Here and there Research assistant, mentor and casual academic at Australian unis, and research and industry sector experience at home country.
> *Scholarships: *APA, and Bushfire and Natural Hazard CRC scholarship
> -----------
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> Was not asked for any additional documents.
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> -----------
> In the meantime, I got a job with (way below salary threshold) at a Victorian city council in September 2020 and got my PhD outcome in November 2021. In Dec 2020 I sent an email with following additional documents:
> 
> Extraordinary PhD examination outcomes with No Amendments requirement;
> PhD Research recognised to be in the top 10% in the similar field
> Conferral for PhD Award.
> -----------
> Didn't receive any reply
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> *29 Jan 2020:* EOI outcome


Congrats


----------



## MaYoda

Thank you  Here you go.









Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply :) wow congrats! Could you share your profile?




www.expatforum.com


----------



## gtisp2020

MaYoda said:


> Thank you @p.scott930 and @QldYang
> Of course!
> *Timeline:* Applied in early June 2020 while yet to submit my PhD in July 2020.
> *Geographical location: *Victoria, Australia
> *Research Area: *PhD and MS in Broader health technology (disaster risk reduction)
> *Publications and peer-reviewing:* Had a few publications including book chapters, articles, posters and conference proceedings; peer-reviewing at several international journals including assistant editor at once for a year.
> *Work experience:* Here and there Research assistant, mentor and casual academic at Australian unis, and research and industry sector experience in home country.
> *Scholarships: *APA, and Bushfire and Natural Hazard CRC scholarship
> -----------
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> Was not asked for any additional documents.
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> -----------
> In the meantime, I got a job with (way below salary threshold) at a Victorian city council in September 2020 and got my PhD outcome in November 2021. In Dec 2020 I sent an email with following additional documents:
> 
> Extraordinary PhD examination outcomes with No Amendments requirement;
> PhD Research recognised to be in the top 10% in the similar field
> Conferral for PhD Award.
> -----------
> Didn't receive any reply
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> *29 Jan 2020:* EOI outcome


Congratulations @MaYoda! Did you apply under MedTech sector? Or Data science?


----------



## MaYoda

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations @MaYoda! Did you apply under MedTech sector? Or Data science?


Correct, MedTech!
Thank you


----------



## p.scott930

MaYoda said:


> Thank you @p.scott930 and @QldYang
> Of course!
> *Timeline:* Applied in early June 2020 while yet to submit my PhD in July 2020.
> *Focused Sector: *MedTech
> *Geographical location: *Victoria, Australia
> *Research Area: *PhD and MS in Broader health technology (disaster risk reduction)
> *Publications and peer-reviewing:* Had a few publications including book chapters, articles, posters and conference proceedings; peer-reviewing at several international journals including assistant editor at CYE Journal for a year.
> *Work experience:* Here and there Research assistant, mentor and casual academic at Australian unis, and research and industry sector experience in the home country.
> *Scholarships: *APA, and Bushfire and Natural Hazard CRC scholarship
> -----------
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> Was not asked for any additional documents.
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> -----------
> In the meantime, I got a job with (way below salary threshold) at a Victorian city council in September 2020 and got my PhD outcome in November 2021. In Dec 2020 I sent an email with following additional documents:
> 
> Extraordinary PhD examination outcomes with No Amendments requirement;
> PhD Research recognised to be in the top 10% in the similar field
> Conferral for PhD Award.
> -----------
> Didn't receive any reply
> .
> .
> .
> wait...
> .
> .
> .
> *29 Jan 2020:* EOI outcome


Hi mate.
can I ask how do you get recognized by top10% PhD? Does your university provide such an evaluation?


----------



## antipreneur

Hi all,

I have just received a grant for 858.


----------



## Nanci

NeuroGuy said:


> Thanks. I did email them about two weeks ago to request an update. I got the standard auto reply that many applicants on this thread got.


Thank you so much,
Based on this automatic email, they mentioned that they are processing aplications submitted on June and updates that we know... 
Did you receive this email?
Thanks,


----------



## DevrajC

Alicecaca said:


> Let’s wait together. Announce good news if you receive a notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will.


----------



## hcfrff

antipreneur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just received a grant for 858. Just thought I will share my experience as my profile is a bit unusual.
> 
> I am an overseas candidate.
> 
> I have 10+ years of experience as a cyber detection and cyber intelligence technologist. I don't have any certifications but have had rich and eventful tenures in the government and multinational cyber threat teams. My understanding of this space is multi-disciplinary (which is quite unique in a way). I analyse cybersecurity from the lens of technology as well as strategic affairs and geopolitics. But the interesting thing is that I have just a bachelor's degree to boast of! Although, I recently got admitted to an online master's program in a prestigious Australian defence university (2021).
> 
> My cover letter for EoI was very elaborate. I made sure that I brought out the unique multi-disciplinary nature of my profile and how it fit to the Australian context (Australia is in an entrenched information war with China). I have written 25+ opinion pieces for national newspapers and a few papers for reputed military journals. I have spoken at international conferences. And I have trained senior military commanders. I had references from leading defence and military scholars. In a nutshell, my profile was academically unconventional/weak but still the application moved quickly.
> 
> Timeline:
> EoI: Mid of September I think
> GT UID received: First week of October
> Nomination request sent to ACS: First week of October
> Nomination letter from ACS: 21 October
> _During this period, I made sure that I arranged all the character certificates and stuff. We even gave the IETLS exams to be on the safe side. My and wife scores were 8.5 -- that may matter._
> 858 application filing date: 16 December
> _My application was elaborate with a lot of supporting literature._
> s53 request: 18 December
> _Apart from the health checks, they also asked for a PCC from the country where I am currently placed (although I haven't completed 12 months of stay here). I guess you need to provide the PCC, regardless of the duration of your stay -- the policy has changed amidst the pandemic._
> 858 grant: 29 January


Hi there, thank you for sharing. I am wondering when EOI, did you claim you have a nominator or not?


----------



## MaYoda

p.scott930 said:


> Hi mate.
> can I ask how do you get recognized by top10% PhD? Does your university provide such an evaluation?


Thanks for asking @p.scott930 . Yes, they did. It was evaluated by three internationally recognised researchers in the similar field. For clarification, not top 10% PhDs, they ranked it as top 10% in the similar research area. All the best to you if you have put an EOI and also waiting for a PhD outcome


----------



## RakeshCSahu

Hi All,

Any one applied on the basis of profession (with 15+ years experience in Analytics/ICT).
And have positive result in few month or in few week ?


----------



## patelvatsal

I’m writing this message to seek your suggestion to apply for Global Talent Independent and to check my eligibility to apply for GTI. All the instructions provided on the website are really helpful and provides the majority of the information.

However, based on my current scenario, your suggestion would be extremely valuable to me from an eligibility point of view as it will help me to set my focus in the right direction. Below is some information about my curriculum which will provide you initial details about my professional and academic achievements:


I have worked for a Fortune 500 company for 5 years as Senior Analyst (Data Analysis). There are many significant achievements I can demonstrate at the international level within the banking and fintech industry.
Completed Masters In Data Science with WAM of 81% and a conference research publication focusing on Blockchain and Graph Neural Network for fraud/ attack detection.
I have served as the President Data Science Society for one year bridging the gap between university learning and real-world data science applications, my contribution and efforts were noticed by ACS (Australian Computer Society).
Currently, I’m a Ph.D. student with a full scholarship where my research area includes Fintech, Agriculture and Marine Biology. I'm in my first 6 months of my Ph.D.
Additionally, my co-supervisor is CSIRO for the Deep Learning side where my research will have a direct impact on various industries like Blockchain, Agriculture, and Marine Biology.
I’ve presented at International Security and Data Science conference for my research publication, and have given presentations to few internal and external forums.
I’ve two prominent leaders in the field of IoT, Blockchain, and Data Science who can provide me the nomination.

Considering the recent changes in the Global Talent Program which was made on 20th January 2021, I was a little bit confused on whether I should put my expression of interest. Can you provide any suggestions?


----------



## RakeshCSahu

patelvatsal said:


> I’m writing this message to seek your suggestion to apply for Global Talent Independent and to check my eligibility to apply for GTI. All the instructions provided on the website are really helpful and provides the majority of the information.
> 
> However, based on my current scenario, your suggestion would be extremely valuable to me from an eligibility point of view as it will help me to set my focus in the right direction. Below is some information about my curriculum which will provide you initial details about my professional and academic achievements:
> 
> 
> I have worked for a Fortune 500 company for 5 years as Senior Analyst (Data Analysis). There are many significant achievements I can demonstrate at the international level within the banking and fintech industry.
> Completed Masters In Data Science with WAM of 81% and a conference research publication focusing on Blockchain and Graph Neural Network for fraud/ attack detection.
> I have served as the President Data Science Society for one year bridging the gap between university learning and real-world data science applications, my contribution and efforts were noticed by ACS (Australian Computer Society).
> Currently, I’m a Ph.D. student with a full scholarship where my research area includes Fintech, Agriculture and Marine Biology. I'm in my first 6 months of my Ph.D.
> Additionally, my co-supervisor is CSIRO for the Deep Learning side where my research will have a direct impact on various industries like Blockchain, Agriculture, and Marine Biology.
> I’ve presented at International Security and Data Science conference for my research publication, and have given presentations to few internal and external forums.
> I’ve two prominent leaders in the field of IoT, Blockchain, and Data Science who can provide me the nomination.
> 
> Considering the recent changes in the Global Talent Program which was made on 20th January 2021, I was a little bit confused on whether I should put my expression of interest. Can you provide any suggestions?


What changes you are talking about ?


----------



## NB

RakeshCSahu said:


> What changes you are talking about ?


Preventing non PhD applicants from applying 
Cheers


----------



## patelvatsal

NB said:


> Preventing non PhD applicants from applying
> Cheers





RakeshCSahu said:


> What changes you are talking about ?


Yes, from 20th January, the department said Masters By Coursework, Masters By Research, and Bachelor Students won't be eligible for an invitation just based on their academics. This applies to any existing applications that haven't received an invitation. Department has made things quite strict on this and unless you have a 153k salary or significant international achievements, you are not eligible for an invitation. From an academic point of view, they have still kept Ph.D. Graduates and students who are about to complete their Ph.D. in the eligibility criteria. I'm not exactly sure about this so wanted to seek more suggestions.


----------



## RakeshCSahu

NB said:


> Preventing non PhD applicants from applying
> Cheers


*Am I eligible under this program?*
Broadly speaking, to be eligible under this program, a candidate must:

fit under one of the 7 targeted sectors outlined above; and
have an “_internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement_” in their field, and either:
be able to attract a salary equivalent to the Fair Work High Income Threshold (*FWHIT*), currently AUD $153,600; or
have completed their PhD in the past 3 years (or nearing completion of their thesis with an expected submission date of 6 months or less).

If you do not satisfy the above, you would not be eligible under this program.

*What were the 20 January 2021 changes to the GTI program and EOI eligibility?*
From 20 January 2021, Bachelor (with Honours) and Masters graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the GTI program on the basis of those qualifications alone. This replaces older guidelines which considered applicants who:

were recent Masters or Honours graduates (who completed their studies in the last 3 years);
had obtained a WAM of at last 80% or more; and
the course was directly related to the relevant target sector.
These individuals were also considered to have the ability to attract the Fair Work High Income Threshold (*FWHIT*) requirements.
The Department have advised that the new changes apply “regardless of the date you submitted your EOI”, meaning it applies to existing EOIs which have already been submitted.
That is not to say that recent Masters or Bachelors (Honours) graduates should not apply, but that they must also demonstrate international recognition outside of their academic achievements in order to receive an invitation.
Note that candidates in the above cohort who received an invitation reference identifier prior to 20 January 2021 will still be eligible to lodge an application for a Distinguished Talent (subclass 858) visa with priority processing.


----------



## kundikoi

RakeshCSahu said:


> Any one applied on the basis of profession (with 15+ years experience in Analytics/ICT).
> And have positive result in few month or in few week ?


Prior to multiple follow-up questions, any interest to read through the thread perhaps? 



patelvatsal said:


> Yes, from 20th January, the department said Masters By Coursework, Masters By Research, and Bachelor Students won't be eligible for an invitation just based on their academics. This applies to any existing applications that haven't received an invitation. Department has made things quite strict on this and unless you have a 153k salary or significant international achievements, you are not eligible for an invitation. From an academic point of view, they have still kept Ph.D. Graduates and students who are about to complete their Ph.D. in the eligibility criteria. I'm not exactly sure about this so wanted to seek more suggestions.


They have made it pretty clear that non-graduating PhD students will _not_ be considered (save for a few wholly unrealistic exceptions), where exactly is the confusion?


----------



## Bayleaf

patelvatsal said:


> I’m writing this message to seek your suggestion to apply for Global Talent Independent and to check my eligibility to apply for GTI. All the instructions provided on the website are really helpful and provides the majority of the information.
> 
> However, based on my current scenario, your suggestion would be extremely valuable to me from an eligibility point of view as it will help me to set my focus in the right direction. Below is some information about my curriculum which will provide you initial details about my professional and academic achievements:
> 
> 
> I have worked for a Fortune 500 company for 5 years as Senior Analyst (Data Analysis). There are many significant achievements I can demonstrate at the international level within the banking and fintech industry.
> Completed Masters In Data Science with WAM of 81% and a conference research publication focusing on Blockchain and Graph Neural Network for fraud/ attack detection.
> I have served as the President Data Science Society for one year bridging the gap between university learning and real-world data science applications, my contribution and efforts were noticed by ACS (Australian Computer Society).
> Currently, I’m a Ph.D. student with a full scholarship where my research area includes Fintech, Agriculture and Marine Biology. I'm in my first 6 months of my Ph.D.
> Additionally, my co-supervisor is CSIRO for the Deep Learning side where my research will have a direct impact on various industries like Blockchain, Agriculture, and Marine Biology.
> I’ve presented at International Security and Data Science conference for my research publication, and have given presentations to few internal and external forums.
> I’ve two prominent leaders in the field of IoT, Blockchain, and Data Science who can provide me the nomination.
> 
> Considering the recent changes in the Global Talent Program which was made on 20th January 2021, I was a little bit confused on whether I should put my expression of interest. Can you provide any suggestions?


Good profile in my opinion. I'm just not sure in case officer's decision making process, how do they view early stage PhD candidate. 

Also, what sort of evidence you have prepared to show your ability attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600?

Otherwise I think your profile fits quite well to the criteria listed on GTI website.


----------



## antipreneur

hcfrff said:


> Hi there, thank you for sharing. I am wondering when EOI, did you claim you have a nominator or not?


I did not. I just told them I will find one after the EoI is considered.


----------



## Mangoboy

patelvatsal said:


> I’m writing this message to seek your suggestion to apply for Global Talent Independent and to check my eligibility to apply for GTI. All the instructions provided on the website are really helpful and provides the majority of the information.
> 
> However, based on my current scenario, your suggestion would be extremely valuable to me from an eligibility point of view as it will help me to set my focus in the right direction. Below is some information about my curriculum which will provide you initial details about my professional and academic achievements:
> 
> 
> I have worked for a Fortune 500 company for 5 years as Senior Analyst (Data Analysis). There are many significant achievements I can demonstrate at the international level within the banking and fintech industry.
> Completed Masters In Data Science with WAM of 81% and a conference research publication focusing on Blockchain and Graph Neural Network for fraud/ attack detection.
> I have served as the President Data Science Society for one year bridging the gap between university learning and real-world data science applications, my contribution and efforts were noticed by ACS (Australian Computer Society).
> Currently, I’m a Ph.D. student with a full scholarship where my research area includes Fintech, Agriculture and Marine Biology. I'm in my first 6 months of my Ph.D.
> Additionally, my co-supervisor is CSIRO for the Deep Learning side where my research will have a direct impact on various industries like Blockchain, Agriculture, and Marine Biology.
> I’ve presented at International Security and Data Science conference for my research publication, and have given presentations to few internal and external forums.
> I’ve two prominent leaders in the field of IoT, Blockchain, and Data Science who can provide me the nomination.
> 
> Considering the recent changes in the Global Talent Program which was made on 20th January 2021, I was a little bit confused on whether I should put my expression of interest. Can you provide any suggestions?



I also think that your profile might meet the selection criteria well... but just not sure which category would you apply for?

Because your prior work experience seems to be in the fintech, while Master research was in data science and current PhD is quite broad ?

I think you need to focus on one area if you decide to submit an EOI and really outline your outstanding achievements and international recognition in that area


----------



## Forestman

submit EOI on early Dec
receive RFI on 5 Jan
provide additional info on 13 Jan

no response till now.
seems ppl get a reject or invite quickly after RFI. Is it common for my case?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

MaYoda said:


> Hello everyone, after seven and a half months of waiting, received my EOI outcome today with an invitation to apply


Congratulations, all the very best for your future.


----------



## NDSwami

About Nominator:

Has anyone approached ACS with nomination request after recent EOI form changes where-in nomination claim can be made at EOI stage itself?
Existing ACS nomination requires UID.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patelvatsal

Bayleaf said:


> Good profile in my opinion. I'm just not sure in case officer's decision making process, how do they view early stage PhD candidate.
> 
> Also, what sort of evidence you have prepared to show your ability attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600?
> 
> Otherwise I think your profile fits quite well to the criteria listed on GTI website.


I'm still collecting more evidence to demonstrate that I have the ability to attract the salary at or above Fair Work High Income Threshold. I've a couple of recent job offers which are between the range of 120k to 130k. My research areas have a significant positive impact on the Australian community including areas like Agriculture, cattle breeds, and marine biology. I believe my nominators are both awarded science leaders in Australia and recognized globally. With two strong nominators, I might be able to present a strong case. Do you think nominators can play a vital role?


----------



## patelvatsal

Mangoboy said:


> I also think that your profile might meet the selection criteria well... but just not sure which category would you apply for?
> 
> Because your prior work experience seems to be in the fintech, while Master research was in data science and current Ph.D. is quite broad?
> 
> I think you need to focus on one area if you decide to submit an EOI and really outline your outstanding achievements and international recognition in that area


You are correct! The way I have mentioned in my note is a little bit confusing 
My area of expertise will be blockchain & Fintech. This aligns with my prior work experience and also my research in Ph.D. will reflect the same. My Ph.D. research will be focused on blockchain networks and fintech. Though it also includes practical implications on Agriculture and Marine Biology, this is secondary.


----------



## @Ritu88

Forestman said:


> submit EOI on early Dec
> receive RFI on 5 Jan
> provide additional info on 13 Jan
> 
> no response till now.
> seems ppl get a reject or invite quickly after RFI. Is it common for my case?


Could you please share your profile?


----------



## RakeshCSahu

@Ritu88 said:


> Could you please share your profile?


Its just vacation season in Australia, things get very slow here, From 1st Feb things will start moving.
Don't loose hope , keep praying.
Until you hear from DHA.
Best of luck you and All,


----------



## RakeshCSahu

patelvatsal said:


> Yes, from 20th January, the department said Masters By Coursework, Masters By Research, and Bachelor Students won't be eligible for an invitation just based on their academics. This applies to any existing applications that haven't received an invitation. Department has made things quite strict on this and unless you have a 153k salary or significant international achievements, you are not eligible for an invitation. From an academic point of view, they have still kept Ph.D. Graduates and students who are about to complete their Ph.D. in the eligibility criteria. I'm not exactly sure about this so wanted to seek more suggestions.


I feel submit your EOI with what best you have , if you are in hurry for it.
Else earn some international recognition and utilise that
Best of luck !


----------



## RakeshCSahu

kundikoi said:


> Prior to multiple follow-up questions, any interest to read through the thread perhaps?
> OK kundikoi, and thanks for your few seconds dedicated to reply


----------



## Forestman

@Ritu88 said:


> Could you please share your profile?


Fintech
offshore
IT role in financial firm
10+ yr work experience
Master degree
Current salary ~10% lower than the FWHIT
No nominator in EOI

Originally,I plan to ask ACS nomination after EOI. Since my EOI is stuck now, I am thinking to ask a colleague to be my nominator and provide form1000. Do you think this can help?


----------



## Narumatu

Current updates


----------



## Manal2015

Who else has submitted EOI in June and still waiting for response?
I have submitted on 7 July.


----------



## rokaya

Narumatu said:


> Current updates


They did good by mentioning where their current focus. All the best, June Applicants. 🙌


----------



## Bayleaf

Forestman said:


> Originally,I plan to ask ACS nomination after EOI. Since my EOI is stuck now, I am thinking to ask a colleague to be my nominator and provide form1000. Do you think this can help?


It might help, provided your nominator is an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen with a national reputation in the same field as you.


----------



## Bayleaf

patelvatsal said:


> I'm still collecting more evidence to demonstrate that I have the ability to attract the salary at or above Fair Work High Income Threshold. I've a couple of recent job offers which are between the range of 120k to 130k. My research areas have a significant positive impact on the Australian community including areas like Agriculture, cattle breeds, and marine biology. I believe my nominators are both awarded science leaders in Australia and recognized globally. With two strong nominators, I might be able to present a strong case. Do you think nominators can play a vital role?


I think having reputable nominators certainly helps, in combination with the applicant's talent profile and ability to earn >= AUD153K.
It might not be a bad idea to hire a visa lawyer for an one-hour consultation to discus your eligibility and EOI strategy.


----------



## Narumatu

Narumatu said:


> Current updates





Manal2015 said:


> Who else has submitted EOI in June and still waiting for response?
> I have submitted on 7 July.


I submitted on 6 July 2020, hopefully by March we will start to hear about July applicants


----------



## Narumatu

rokaya said:


> They did good by mentioning where their current focus. All the best, June Applicants. 🙌


Yes, that’s true at least know we do not have to panic.


----------



## Rsaleh

Manal2015 said:


> Who else has submitted EOI in June and still waiting for response?
> I have submitted on 7 July.


We are still waiting from June, we submitted end of June


----------



## Nick1984

Hi everyone,
My wife is gti applicant, June eoi waiting.
I have a question about functional English for spouse. I do have pte academic from last year ( 2 jan 2020) with proficient score of 7 bands each. Now, for functional English the score should not be more than a year old. Do I still need to sit a new test? Or it depends on the case officer?


----------



## darkknight2099

Nick1984 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife is gti applicant, June eoi waiting.
> I have a question about functional English for spouse. I do have pte academic from last year ( 2 jan 2020) with proficient score of 7 bands each. Now, for functional English the score should not be more than a year old. Do I still need to sit a new test? Or it depends on the case officer?


You have professional level, your score expires after 3 years.
Edit: in fact, you need to take the test again as you will prove functional English not professional English. 
Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1984

darkknight2099 said:


> You have proficient level, your score expires after 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thanks 👍


----------



## Dream2021

darkknight2099 said:


> You have proficient level, your score expires after 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Same for IELTS? We also have proficient level, but taken about two years ago. Thanks!


----------



## p.scott930

Narumatu said:


> Current updates


exciting news!


----------



## rokaya

Narumatu said:


> Yes, that’s true at least know we do not have to panic.


Exactly!


----------



## NB

Nick1984 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife is gti applicant, June eoi waiting.
> I have a question about functional English for spouse. I do have pte academic from last year ( 2 jan 2020) with proficient score of 7 bands each. Now, for functional English the score should not be more than a year old. Do I still need to sit a new test? Or it depends on the case officer?


You can have a perfect 90 but yet the score will be valid for only 1 year if it is being used to prove functional English 
However, there are several other easy routes like school or college education to prove functional English other then tests
Cheers


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, has anyone got CEP subscription to show that the PhD qualification meets Australian standard?


----------



## a2020

Nick1984 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife is gti applicant, June eoi waiting.
> I have a question about functional English for spouse. I do have pte academic from last year ( 2 jan 2020) with proficient score of 7 bands each. Now, for functional English the score should not be more than a year old. Do I still need to sit a new test? Or it depends on the case officer?


Yes you need to take the test again.


----------



## darkknight2099

Dream2021 said:


> Same for IELTS? We also have proficient level, but taken about two years ago. Thanks!


Regardless of the test type, you still need to take the test again as you will prove functional English, not professional English. Functional English requires a test that was taken in the last 12 months.


----------



## Shinning

Hi all,

As indicated in the eligibility for GTI program, phd student nearing thesis submissio must prove they had record of outstanding achivment before commencing their phd studies.

I sent EOI end of june and updated my profile once. Do you think it is ok if I send other documents as another update?


----------



## Mandaligov

I've been studying for more than 3 years at a university where instruction is in English but haven't graduated yet, can it be used as proof for functional English?


----------



## Bayleaf

Mandaligov said:


> I've been studying for more than 3 years at a university where instruction is in English but haven't graduated yet, can it be used as proof for functional English?


If you are studying in Australia university, you need documentation or supporting letter from your university that teaching instruction was solely in English AND you've completed at least one year of FULL time study.

If you are studying at an university outside of Australia, you need to complete the degree.






Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Aussie2019

Bayleaf said:


> If you are studying in Australia university, you need documentation or supporting letter from your university that teaching instruction was solely in English AND you've completed at least one year of FULL time study.
> 
> If you are studying at an university outside of Australia, you need to complete the degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98998


At least 1 year full time sudy TOWRDS AN Award.
Well I will take it as there is a condition of completing a degree at least. In the above case he has not earned a degree yet.


----------



## p.scott930

Bayleaf said:


> If you are studying in Australia university, you need documentation or supporting letter from your university that teaching instruction was solely in English AND you've completed at least one year of FULL time study.
> 
> If you are studying at an university outside of Australia, you need to complete the degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98998


If the I got an Australian degree, do I need to prove this is done by English? or the home affairs automatically accept that "fact"?


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> If the I got an Australian degree, do I need to prove this is done by English? or the home affairs automatically accept that "fact"?


If you completed a degree from an Australian university, you will receive a document called "Australian Higher Education Graduation Statement". This document usually comes with your degree testamur and academic transcript. I assume all Australian universities issue this document, at least the two universities I attended issued me this document.

On this document it will state what course you have been studying, the duration of the course and the language of teaching instruction, which is usually English.

I also submitted a completion letter stating that I completed my undergraduate degree and the teaching instruction was solely in English. I had to specifically asked my uni for this.

Whether the department will "automatically" acknowledge your English proficiency because you studied in Australia? I'm not sure. When I lodged my application I tried to provide as much evidence as possible for all sections because I was aiming for a clear cut acceptance. I never got a RFI, and even the s56 I received it was only for medical examination, which I completed before even receiving the s56.


----------



## agid

tkbs said:


> 858 granted today! Applied on 26th Nov, medical requested on 26th Nov, request for additional info (proof of functional English for my wife) 27th, additional info submitted on 27th, medical has done on 3rd Dec, medical cleared on 4th Dec, granted on Jan 11th.
> 
> EOI submitted on May 26th. UID received on June 26th. Onshore!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for the grant!


Did ACS provide you a nominator? Have you also clear IELTS or PTE to prove you have functional level English?


----------



## Dream2021

darkknight2099 said:


> Regardless of the test type, you still need to take the test again as you will prove functional English, not professional English. Functional English requires a test that was taken in the last 12 months.


Thanks for getting back to me. Thank you!


----------



## Hreza

Hi everyone, I am confused about the following in form 1000: 
_Give a brief description of the profession, arts, sport or research and
academia in which your nominee is involved_
If the field is Data Science, does the nominator need to talk about what data science is? or what activities the nominee is involved in data science?


----------



## Hreza

Hi everyone, I am confused about the following in form 1000:
_Give a brief description of the profession, arts, sport or research and
academia in which your nominee is involved_
If the field is Data Science, does the nominator need to talk about what data science is? or what activities the nominee is involved in data science?


----------



## PC_SF_GTI

Hi there, Now dept is generating HAP id right after submitting the visa application, Any idea if a case officer is assigned right away to do the document verification? What is the expected time to get the grant letter after medical "Medical Clearence is given"?


----------



## PC_SF_GTI

cidc said:


> How long did it take you to receive the s56 after application date and could you share what it was for? thank you.


Hi CDC, Did you receive the grant letter yet? or you have received s56 query on your visa application?


----------



## PC_SF_GTI

JoJo T said:


> me too, I submitted 858 visa application in Jan and are waiting this doc for more than 10 days.


Hi there, I hope you ahve also received your grant letter already. Please can you share your timeline to get the grant letter post medical examination clearence?


----------



## Jason858

Hi everyone. 
I got my UID on 27 Jan 2020, and subsequently lodged my 858 visa today. I have the following questions want to seek help. 

I am currently on Bridging Visa A (waiting for 482 visa outcome that was applied in Nov 2020), what will happen as now I have two applications that are pending (482visa, and 858visa).


----------



## gtisp2020

Jason858 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I got my UID on 27 Jan 2020, and subsequently lodged my 858 visa today. I have the following questions want to seek help.
> 
> I am currently on Bridging Visa A (waiting for 482 visa outcome that was applied in Nov 2020), what will happen as now I have two applications that are pending (482visa, and 858visa).


Best to withdraw 482 application as soon as you get the 858 grant.


----------



## Jason858

gtisp2020 said:


> est to withdraw 482 applica


Thank you. So the department will not issue me a new Bridging Visa A for 858 application?


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
There is a question on expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced? 
The true figure in my case will be 1,10,000. Will that be fine if I mention it or should it be $1,53,000 as the job advertisements that I quote is $1,53,000.
It's a significant amount of road travel to city from where I live with an infant. Is it fine to submit PCC after visa lodgement. It may take few more days to get my Indian PCC. So I am thinking to club my health examination and obtaining PCC at the same time.
I appreciate your views.
Cheers


----------



## gtisp2020

Jason858 said:


> Thank you. So the department will not issue me a new Bridging Visa A for 858 application?


I think the dept will not issue a new BVA for 858.


----------



## Mangoboy

Hreza said:


> Hi everyone, I am confused about the following in form 1000:
> _Give a brief description of the profession, arts, sport or research and
> academia in which your nominee is involved_
> If the field is Data Science, does the nominator need to talk about what data science is? or what activities the nominee is involved in data science?


Hmm I think obviously the activities the nominee is involved in ?? doesn't make sense to talk about what data science is.


----------



## Jan 2020

Hi all, I just received the UID a couple of minutes ago. my profile:

EOI submission: 12th June (MedTech)

I am a new post-doctoral research fellow working at an Australian University (non-G8) and just starting my new work from today! I have submitted this new job offer plus an updated CV as supplementary documents a couple of days ago. 

Other profile: 4 first-author publications (one IF>10) + 3 international conferences.

My profile is very similar to some guys on this forum who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID. 

Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## Jan 2020

Plus, I think they are now dealing with the EOIs submitted between 2-15 June. So those who submitted EOI late June and early July you will hear from them soon!


----------



## gti21

Jan 2020 said:


> Plus, I think they are now dealing with the EOIs submitted between 2-15 June. So those who submitted EOI late June and early July you will hear from them soon!


Congratulations! Agree!


----------



## p.scott930

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all, I just received the UID a couple of minutes ago. my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 12th June (MedTech)
> 
> I am a new post-doctoral research fellow working at an Australian University (non-G8) and just starting my new work from today! I have submitted this new job offer plus an updated CV as supplementary documents a couple of days ago.
> 
> Other profile: 4 first-author publications (one IF>10) + 3 international conferences.
> 
> My profile is very similar to some guys on this forum who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!


Congrats! I submitted on 18th June so I believe the UID will come to me soon


----------



## gtisp2020

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all, I just received the UID a couple of minutes ago. my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 12th June (MedTech)
> 
> I am a new post-doctoral research fellow working at an Australian University (non-G8) and just starting my new work from today! I have submitted this new job offer plus an updated CV as supplementary documents a couple of days ago.
> 
> Other profile: 4 first-author publications (one IF>10) + 3 international conferences.
> 
> My profile is very similar to some guys on this forum who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!


Congratulations!

My profile is similar to yours plus I have a honorary appointment (Honorary fellow/Lecturer) with one of the G8 universities (same target sector). I submitted end of July, I may need to wait another month or 2 to get an outcome (positive/negative).

Best wishes for you and all the people waiting for their UIDs.


----------



## Rsaleh

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My profile is similar to yours plus I have a honorary appointment (Honorary fellow/Lecturer) with one of the G8 universities (same target sector). I submitted end of July, I may need to wait another month or 2 to get an outcome (positive/negative).
> 
> Best wishes for you and all the people waiting for their UIDs.


I think the end of June applicants will receive the out come by the end of this month ( my expectation ), good luck to you too


----------



## Zmajche88

Rsaleh said:


> I think the end of June applicants will receive the out come by the end of this month ( my expectation ), good luck to you too


Let's hope even a bit quicker so they start July and August by the end of the month.
Jan 2020 congratulations


----------



## cidc

PC_SF_GTI said:


> Hi CDC, Did you receive the grant letter yet? or you have received s56 query on your visa application?


I did receive an S56 to provide PCC and proof of employment [that I had missed earlier]. Still waiting for the PCC to come through


----------



## DevrajC

Hi everyone

Today I got an s56 request to provide police report from Australian Federal Police for my wife. Previously I have provided with one which has got her changed name after our marriage. The Department is asking for an updated AFP that includes my wife's name prior to our marriage. However, she doesn't have previous name (before marriage) in her passport and citizenship certificate except in marriage certificate. How can I get the updated AFP report, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## FDM

[QUOTE="Jan 2020, post: 

who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID. 

Good luck to everyone !!
[/QUOTE]


I am Omar, I have not yet received any response from GTI. I am working as postdoctoral researcher in Australia.


----------



## raxataxa

Jan 2020 said:


> Plus, I think they are now dealing with the EOIs submitted between 2-15 June. So those who submitted EOI late June and early July you will hear from them soon!


I know they are processing EOIs from June 2020. Are you sure about "2-15 June" part? I applied on 20th June.


----------



## Mangoboy

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all, I just received the UID a couple of minutes ago. my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 12th June (MedTech)
> 
> I am a new post-doctoral research fellow working at an Australian University (non-G8) and just starting my new work from today! I have submitted this new job offer plus an updated CV as supplementary documents a couple of days ago.
> 
> Other profile: 4 first-author publications (one IF>10) + 3 international conferences.
> 
> My profile is very similar to some guys on this forum who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!



Congratulations Jan, wish you best of luck to get the visa smoothly. 
just out of curiosity, what sort of research are you doing  ??


----------



## Jerry858

Anyone recently for June/July applicates gets the UID with no job offer?


----------



## rokaya

Jerry858 said:


> Anyone recently for June/July applicates gets the UID with no job offer?


Check this;

#6,806 • 4 d ago

EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
Outcome: Rejected

Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.

I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.

Good luck to all the fellas out there.


----------



## GTIP2021

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all, I just received the UID a couple of minutes ago. my profile:
> 
> EOI submission: 12th June (MedTech)
> 
> I am a new post-doctoral research fellow working at an Australian University (non-G8) and just starting my new work from today! I have submitted this new job offer plus an updated CV as supplementary documents a couple of days ago.
> 
> Other profile: 4 first-author publications (one IF>10) + 3 international conferences.
> 
> My profile is very similar to some guys on this forum who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!


Congratulation. Could you please let us know when you submitted the additional documents? and how many times you have updated the department?


----------



## chiragPhD

Jerry858 said:


> Anyone recently for June/July applicates gets the UID with no job offer?


One of my friends completed PhD from UNSW with 10 publications and 7 years overseas experience got UID. She has no job at the moment and does not submit job advertisements.


----------



## chiragPhD

chiragPhD said:


> One of my friends completed PhD from UNSW with 10 publications and 7 years overseas experience got UID. She has no job at the moment and does not submit job advertisements.


She had submitted eoi on 4 th June, got UID on 27 th Jan


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Hello! I would like to have in the next days few consulting hours with an (MARA) agent to clarify some open questions and to make my application stronger. 
Can anyone here recommend an (MARA) agent in Australia, who has experience with GTI? One can find tons of agents in Internet.. Hard to choose one blindly...
Thanks in advance for your recommendation.


----------



## Movee

Hi, Did anyone from 124 visa category got UID recently?


----------



## kundikoi

Fabi_Germany said:


> Can anyone here recommend an (MARA) agent in Australia, who has experience with GTI? One can find tons of agents in Internet.. Hard to choose one blindly...


several have been recommended on the thread previously, wouldn't hurt to read through it


Movee said:


> Hi, Did anyone from 124 visa category got UID recently?


124 has been abolished in Nov'20 mate 🤨


----------



## Movee

kundikoi said:


> several have been recommended on the thread previously, wouldn't hurt to read through it
> 
> 124 has been abolished in Nov'20 mate 🤨


Is it applicable for June/July 2020 EOI's?


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Movee said:


> Is it applicable for June/July 2020 EOI's?


Hi
I am an offshore candidate and chose 124 visa while submitting my EOI in August. I received UID in 1st week of January and will be lodging 858 visa.
Cheers


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Movee said:


> Hi, Did anyone from 124 visa category got UID recently?


*Information for Distinguished Talent visa (Subclass 124) applicants*

From 14 November 2020, Subclass 124 closed to new applications.

Subclass 124 visa applications submitted to the Department before this date will now display in ImmiAccount as Subclass 858. We are continuing to process these applications.

To confirm that you have applied for Subclass 124, open a copy of your application by selecting View details, and then View application.


----------



## Movee

Buvee.raj11! said:


> *Information for Distinguished Talent visa (Subclass 124) applicants*
> 
> From 14 November 2020, Subclass 124 closed to new applications.
> 
> Subclass 124 visa applications submitted to the Department before this date will now display in ImmiAccount as Subclass 858. We are continuing to process these applications.
> 
> To confirm that you have applied for Subclass 124, open a copy of your application by selecting View details, and then View application.


Thank you mate..


----------



## Fabi_Germany

kundikoi said:


> several have been recommended on the thread previously, wouldn't hurt to read through it
> 
> 
> It is funny, you often answer MY questions by mentioning I should read the previous posts. You recommended me to look for an agent, I ask for recommendations you say AGAIN to look for the previous posts. Interesting.
> and YES, I have read MOST of the 6,5k posts and ALL since I‘ve joined this forum. And NO, I couldn’t find any agent recommendation. And NO, unfortunately I don’t have the time to (re)read ALL 6,5k posts and this is the reason why I decided to consult with an agent (and avoid bothering the forum members with presumable repeated questions) and need an agent recommendation.
> 
> Anyone here can recommend an (MARA) agent?
> 
> Thank you again in advance!
> 
> Fabianna


----------



## darkknight2099

Fabi_Germany said:


> Anyone here can recommend an (MARA) agent?
> 
> Thank you again in advance!
> 
> Fabianna


Here: 



smmammen said:


> Would it be possible to get recommendations for good migration agents/ law firms who can help me with the GTI application process.
> the few i have seen mentioned here are
> 
> Fragomen
> Southern Stone
> Sirus Migration
> Hannan Tew
> if there are others that you know of please do mention along with how your experience with them was. thank you


----------



## SB08

Does having a job offer improve the chances of getting a visa invitation for offshore candidates? Or is that immaterial?


----------



## NB

SB08 said:


> Does having a job offer improve the chances of getting a visa invitation for offshore candidates? Or is that immaterial?


If a company wants to hire you, they should be prepared to sponsor you in this environment 
No chance of 189 or 190 
Cheers


----------



## SB08

NB said:


> If a company wants to hire you, they should be prepared to sponsor you in this environment
> No chance of 189 or 190
> Cheers


Are you referring to a sponsorship for 482? I was actually asking about the 858 EOI, and whether having an offer letter makes a difference to the application? I believe its not possible to travel with a 482 visa?


----------



## p.scott930

SB08 said:


> Are you referring to a sponsorship for 482? I was actually asking about the 858 EOI, and whether having an offer letter makes a difference to the application? I believe its not possible to travel with a 482 visa?


Then you should check this





Global Talent Employer Sponsored (GTES)


This program is designed to attract highly skilled migrants with cutting edge skills into niche occupations to help innovate established businesses and contribute to Australia’s developing startup ecosystem.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Michael1977

Fabi_Germany said:


> kundikoi said:
> several have been recommended on the thread previously, wouldn't hurt to read through it
> 
> 
> It is funny, you often answer MY questions by mentioning I should read the previous posts. You recommended me to look for an agent, I ask for recommendations you say AGAIN to look for the previous posts. Interesting.
> and YES, I have read MOST of the 6,5k posts and ALL since I‘ve joined this forum. And NO, I couldn’t find any agent recommendation. And NO, unfortunately I don’t have the time to (re)read ALL 6,5k posts and this is the reason why I decided to consult with an agent (and avoid bothering the forum members with presumable repeated questions) and need an agent recommendation.
> 
> Anyone here can recommend an (MARA) agent?
> 
> Thank you again in advance!
> 
> Fabianna


Hi Fabi, I totally understand that Kundikoi didn't reply your question as you wished, but he is really helpful in general. I also agree that you want the best answer regarding the best lawyer, however, I honestly think you might be wasting your money by going to an agent/lawyer before reading the thread here. I am Swedish and have some European friends who found it pretty easy to make an EOI and secure a UID. Some of them book a consultation session with the top lawyers/agents that are mentioned here in the thread and found it very unhelpful and they just gave them half/half-answers so they get stuck with them in UID/Visa application. If you read/searched for the related topics you are interested in this thread, you will find heaps of answers. Anyway, YOU are the ONLY one who will know your achievements and work so far and you are also the BEST one to present these achievements. If you feel you are eligible and fulfiling all the points in the eligibility criteria after 20 Jan updates, GO FOR IT and APPLY! Otherwise, you might need to wait till you become eligible or book a consultation (But remember that any agent or lawyer won't be able to make/create any achievements for you that you currently don’t have, they can even miss/forget some, because simply they are NOT YOU!) and they won’t make you ELIGIBLE, if for example you are NOT! Good luck.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Fabi_Germany

SB08 said:


> Does having a job offer improve the chances of getting a visa invitation for offshore candidates? Or is that immaterial?


If the job offer is on one of the target industries and above the salary threshold set for the GTI, it will make very likely a huge difference.


----------



## sameh2030

SB08 said:


> Are you referring to sponsorship for 482? I was actually asking about the 858 EOI, and whether having an offer letter makes a difference to the application? I believe it's not possible to travel with a 482 visa?


I have a 482 visa (4 years) that was granted in Feb 2020, since that time, I'm unable to travel due to the COVID travel restrictions because of that, even though my job is to help COVID patients as I work in the MedTech industry with high profile, track records of innovations, distinguished skills, above FWHIT, valid job offer, Global experience and recognitions in several countries and yet, my EOI (submitted on Dec 12) is not being prioritized. Apparently, their current focus is to process the EOI of June last year. P.S; I made sure the quality of my EOI is high and provided a pitch deck that took me 4 days to complete + provided all the evidence and payslips.


----------



## Fabi_Germany

Michael1977 said:


> Hi Fabi, I totally understand that Kundikoi didn't reply your question as you wished, but he is really helpful in general. I also agree that you want the best answer regarding the best lawyer, however, I honestly think you might be wasting your money by going to an agent/lawyer before reading the thread here. I am Swedish and have some European friends who found it pretty easy to make an EOI and secure a UID. Some of them book a consultation session with the top lawyers/agents that are mentioned here in the thread and found it very unhelpful and they just gave them half/half-answers so they get stuck with them in UID/Visa application. If you read/searched for the related topics you are interested in this thread, you will find heaps of answers. Anyway, YOU are the ONLY one who will know your achievements and work so far and you are also the BEST one to present these achievements. If you feel you are eligible and fulfiling all the points in the eligibility criteria after 20 Jan updates, GO FOR IT and APPLY! Otherwise, you might need to wait till you become eligible or book a consultation (But remember that any agent or lawyer won't be able to make/create any achievements for you that you currently don’t have, they can even miss/forget some, because simple they are NOT YOU!) Good luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Very true, Michael! I think I am probably reading and researching too much and acting too little. Now putting all the documentation/recommendations together from my manager and HR, contacting a nominator (my company has an office in Australia and I will ask the CEO/company there to be my nominator), updating CV etc. 

This forum is really very helpful and I am very thankful that there are so many people helping here with their competente advices.

I thank you too for your sound advice.


----------



## SB08

sameh2030 said:


> I have a 482 visa (4 years) that was granted in Feb 2020, since that time, I'm unable to travel due to the COVID travel restrictions because of that, even though my job is to help COVID patients as I work in the MedTech industry with high profile, track records of innovations, distinguished skills, above FWHIT, valid job offer, Global experience and recognitions in several countries and yet, my EOI (submitted on Dec 12) is not being prioritized. Apparently, their current focus is to process the EOI of June last year. P.S; I made sure the quality of my EOI is high and provided a pitch deck that took me 4 days to complete + provided all the evidence and payslips.


Thanks for the details!


----------



## Jan 2020

FDM said:


> [QUOTE="Jan 2020, post:
> 
> who haven't got their UID yet (like p.scott and Omar). I believe if you have a job offer of post-doctoral researcher in Australia, you will have a very high chance to get a UID.
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!



I am Omar, I have not yet received any response from GTI. I am working as postdoctoral researcher in Australia.
[/QUOTE]

Hi Omar, your profile is much better than mine and the only reason I can think about you haven't get the uid yet is just because you submitted EOI in July! You will hear from them soon, in Feb, or in early March, I believe.


----------



## Jan 2020

raxataxa said:


> I know they are processing EOIs from June 2020. Are you sure about "2-15 June" part? I applied on 20th June.


No the time window was given based on all recent threads regarding the UID provision in this forum. you should get back from them very soon.


----------



## Jan 2020

Mangoboy said:


> Congratulations Jan, wish you best of luck to get the visa smoothly.
> just out of curiosity, what sort of research are you doing  ??


Prevention of cardiovascular disease. Nothing related to COVID-19


----------



## QldYang

Jan 2020 said:


> Prevention of cardiovascular disease. Nothing related to COVID-19


Oh, it seems that we are in similar fields.
Are you also in the field of public health and doing analysis of big data?


----------



## Zmajche88

Jan 2020 said:


> Prevention of cardiovascular disease. Nothing related to COVID-19


Lol
You can always include covid...lol say low oxygen levels affect cardiovascular system, blah blah
Keyword covid lol


----------



## Jan 2020

QldYang said:


> Oh, it seems that we are in similar fields.
> Are you also in the field of public health and doing analysis of big data?


I am in the field of public health but i am doing analysis of normal data (ordinary cohort studies..)


----------



## NinjaWarrior

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 15 Sep 2020 and haven't received any update yet. Do you see any chances for me to get the UID?

My profile is:
Sector: Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
Salary above: $175k
Experience: 7+Years
internationally recognized: top 3% globally in the skill

I have submitted very strong recommendation letters including a letter from the organization nominating me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtisp2020

Just wanted to share that my lab mate's EOI got rejection today (no prior RFI). EOI submitted in early June, MedTech sector, PhD student (G8 university, last 6 months, thesis under examination, working on big data analysis, no job offer atm). He has 10+ publications in decent journals (1 in Plos Biology and 1 in Diabetes as first author).


----------



## Mangoboy

Jan 2020 said:


> I am in the field of public health but i am doing analysis of normal data (ordinary cohort studies..)


Very nice  I'm in cardiovascular disease research too  , good to know people in the same research interest 



gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that my lab mate's EOI got rejection today (no prior RFI). EOI submitted in early June, MedTech sector, PhD student (G8 university, last 6 months, thesis under examination, working on big data analysis, no job offer atm). He has 10+ publications in decent journals (1 in Plos Biology and 1 in Diabetes as first author).


The criteria these days are so hard to predict ! 
Wish everyone all the best.


----------



## Jerry858

gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that my lab mate's EOI got rejection today (no prior RFI). EOI submitted in early June, MedTech sector, PhD student (G8 university, last 6 months, thesis under examination, working on big data analysis, no job offer atm). He has 10+ publications in decent journals (1 in Plos Biology and 1 in Diabetes as first author).


It is sad to hear that. Just want to confirm that he/she has 10+ first-author publications? or first-authored two of them? Does he/she have other achievement? for example, grants, patents, serving as reviewers, invited speaker, etc.


----------



## Mangoboy

sameh2030 said:


> I have a 482 visa (4 years) that was granted in Feb 2020, since that time, I'm unable to travel due to the COVID travel restrictions because of that, even though my job is to help COVID patients as I work in the MedTech industry with high profile, track records of innovations, distinguished skills, above FWHIT, valid job offer, Global experience and recognitions in several countries and yet, my EOI (submitted on Dec 12) is not being prioritized. Apparently, their current focus is to process the EOI of June last year. P.S; I made sure the quality of my EOI is high and provided a pitch deck that took me 4 days to complete + provided all the evidence and payslips.


I'm sure you would hear from them soon


----------



## gtisp2020

Jerry858 said:


> It is sad to hear that. Just want to confirm that he/she has 10+ first-author publications? or first-authored two of them? Does he/she have other achievement? for example, grants, patents, serving as reviewers, invited speaker, etc.


He has 7 first authored publications. No grants/patents/review activity but invited for oral presentations in several top international conferences in the field.


----------



## Joe301

Hi Guys, Do we need to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for all the migrating applicants in the application or its just for only main applicant? Please give your advice
Thanks in advance


----------



## Zmajche88

Hey my husband signed an additional contract, bringing his salary to the higher number.
He wants to send an updated version of his CV. He also has some new publications etc

What did you guys send as proof of salary? Contract? Because it's confidential....


----------



## Jan 2020

Zmajche88 said:


> Hey my husband signed an additional contract, bringing his salary to the higher number.
> He wants to send an updated version of his CV. He also has some new publications etc
> 
> What did you guys send as proof of salary? Contract? Because it's confidential....


I just sent them the job offer. Payslip should also work.


----------



## Patz

gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that my lab mate's EOI got rejection today (no prior RFI). EOI submitted in early June, MedTech sector, PhD student (G8 university, last 6 months, thesis under examination, working on big data analysis, no job offer atm). He has 10+ publications in decent journals (1 in Plos Biology and 1 in Diabetes as first author).


Do you know his country of origin?


----------



## Patz

The reason I asked that because last year one of my friends EOI got rejected even though she had a good profile. She mentioned that according to the GTI summary of UID offers last year, they have mentioned that they also consider the total population of the origin country in Australia when offering the UID.


----------



## gtisp2020

Patz said:


> Do you know his country of origin?


He is from Ethiopia.


----------



## gtisp2020

Joe301 said:


> Hi Guys, Do we need to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for all the migrating applicants in the application or its just for only main applicant? Please give your advice
> Thanks in advance


As far as I know
Form 80: for all applicants (primary and secondary) over 16 years of age
Form 1221: for secondary applicants over 16 years of age


----------



## Veyron

gtisp2020 said:


> As far as I know
> Form 80: for all applicants (primary and secondary) over 16 years of age
> Form 1221: for secondary applicants over 16 years of age


Hey , when you say secondary, do you mean dependents who are migrating ? 

Or should we submit form 80 for all the non migrating family members ? (Eg : Siblings, Parents)


----------



## mark_nn

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding the nominator. How important is it that the nominator works in the exact same field? 
My example: I am working in the field of data science, and I have a potential nominator who is the CEO of a small but well known and popular company, doing similar business compared to what I am currently doing offshore. The nominator though is rather an entrepreneur, he has founded multiple other ventures and is a figure in the startup scene, but the company might not well known for data science specifically.


----------



## gtisp2020

Veyron said:


> Hey , when you say secondary, do you mean dependents who are migrating ?
> 
> Or should we submit form 80 for all the non migrating family members ? (Eg : Siblings, Parents)


Yes, only for migrating members.


----------



## Miti

Joe301 said:


> Hi Guys, Do we need to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for all the migrating applicants in the application or its just for only main applicant? Please give your advice
> Thanks in advance


Have you been asked by the officer to submit these forms in S56 for global talent visa?Or you just want to submit it to support your application just in case?


----------



## Miti

Has anyone been asked to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for global talent visa?


----------



## Veyron

Miti said:


> Has anyone been asked to submit Form 80 and Form 1221 for global talent visa?


Yes, I got an S56 by the GTI Officers where they asked me to submit Form 80 .


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys, 

Please should I provide police check certificate for my wife from my country?

Thanks


----------



## dmn.o

Hey everyone,

I just recently found this forum and have found it really helpful!

Can I please ask for your opinion on my eligibility to apply for the GTI visa? I know immigration rules and situations change all the time, so I would like to get the latest insights.

I am a recent PhD graduate (early 2020) from Australian University (had full scholarship)
Currently working as a Postdoc Researcher in USA
I have 5 publications (3 first author). 3 more papers are currently under review (1 first author). All in Q1 journals.
I had presented in 5 international conferences (won 3 travel awards)

I'm planning to submit my EOI soon and wondering what are the chances of getting that. I'm a bit nervous that the assessments made by GTI officer are getting harder recently, is that true?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

Hi everyone. Could you pls advise on the validity of police clearance certificates? If a certificate is older than 12 months, but it’s issued after the last day we spent in a country, is it acceptable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rabit

Hi all,

I'm trying to get an appointment for the health examinations. However, due to high demand, it's not possible to get a date that's within 28 days from the date I got the request. The email says _*"If you are unable to undergo the health examinations within this time you should notify the Department by attaching details through your ImmiAccount"*_. 
Does anyone know where to attach these details? Should it go under Other documents?


----------



## Manal2015

rabit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to get an appointment for the health examinations. However, due to high demand, it's not possible to get a date that's within 28 days from the date I got the request. The email says _*"If you are unable to undergo the health examinations within this time you should notify the Department by attaching details through your ImmiAccount"*_.
> Does anyone know where to attach these details? Should it go under Other documents?


Just select any available date and keep checking the bupa online booking system repeatedly (several times a day), eventually you will find an earlier spot. If that time suits you, quickly select it and fill out the form accordingly, it will then ask you to cancel your previous booking. My medical was booked for April but following this procedure, I got an appointment for tomorrow. 
hope that will work for you too.


----------



## Rsaleh

Manal2015 said:


> Just select any available date and keep checking the bupa online booking system repeatedly (several times a day), eventually you will find an earlier spot. If that time suits you, quickly select it and fill out the form accordingly, it will then ask you to cancel your previous booking. My medical was booked for April but following this procedure, I got an appointment for tomorrow.
> hope that will work for you too.


Hi, Did you receive the UID?


----------



## Manal2015

Rsaleh said:


> Hi, Did you receive the UID?


Not yet... I have applied for Student Visa renewal


----------



## zu897

Manal2015 said:


> Not yet... I have applied for Student Visa renewal


Is that the extension while the thesis is examined?


----------



## Rsaleh

Manal2015 said:


> Not yet... I have applied for Student Visa renewal


Good Luck! hope you hear soon


----------



## Manal2015

zu897 said:


> Is that the extension while the thesis is examined?


No.. My thesis submission is due in June 2021 so I had to go for a new student visa.


----------



## TheEndofDays

*Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake*









Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake


Adds education, tourism and “circular economy” as new sectors.




www.itnews.com.au


----------



## rabit

Manal2015 said:


> Just select any available date and keep checking the bupa online booking system repeatedly (several times a day), eventually you will find an earlier spot. If that time suits you, quickly select it and fill out the form accordingly, it will then ask you to cancel your previous booking. My medical was booked for April but following this procedure, I got an appointment for tomorrow.
> hope that will work for you too.


Yeah, I was able to get a date in March using this method. However, it's still after the 28-day deadline. As a precaution, I want to upload the appointment details to the immi account as instructed.


----------



## Manal2015

rabit said:


> Yeah, I was able to get a date in March using this method. However, it's still after the 28-day deadline. As a precaution, I want to upload the appointment details to the immi account as instructed.


Keep checking, you can still find an earlier date. I moved 2 appointments from April to March, then from March to tomorrow, and now got booking for today. On my way to bupa centre now. Wish you good luck!


----------



## zu897

Just noticed on the GTI contact form,



> Please attach formal evidence that you will submit your PhD thesis in the next six months (this should include a letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis, including confirmation of enrolment and the title of your thesis).
> If you have not yet graduated, you must provide details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement prior to commencing your studies.


So now they are looking for achievements before one commenced their PhD??


----------



## Bayleaf

rabit said:


> Yeah, I was able to get a date in March using this method. However, it's still after the 28-day deadline. As a precaution, I want to upload the appointment details to the immi account as instructed.





Manal2015 said:


> Keep checking, you can still find an earlier date. I moved 2 appointments from April to March, then from March to tomorrow, and now got booking for today. On my way to bupa centre now. Wish you good luck!


I agreed with Manal2015, back then last December I managed to change my Bupa booking (3 times) from 17th Feb to 7th Dec, though it took me some time to keep refreshing the booking website.

Also check for other potential testing centers where you are able to travel to.


----------



## Movee

TheEndofDays said:


> *Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake
> 
> 
> Adds education, tourism and “circular economy” as new sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.itnews.com.au


*"GTI intake boosted to 15,000" *does it consist of both partners and dependents?


----------



## Manal2015

Movee said:


> *"GTI intake boosted to 15,000" *does it consist of both partners and dependents?


Includes secondary applicants


----------



## skothekar2007

Dear Forum members,

After a very long effort, I have been able to find a Nominator. She has inquired what way she can be helpful to me. I have searched for the relevant information on the website of DHA and come across FORM 1000. Is this the only thing required from my side or something else is which I can email to the Nominator?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bayleaf

TheEndofDays said:


> *Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govt expands global tech talent visa program after tripling intake
> 
> 
> Adds education, tourism and “circular economy” as new sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.itnews.com.au


Thanks for sharing. Just wondering if Direction 89 has officially in effect? So far the EOI form still hasn't include the say "new" sectors, i.e. education, tourism and circular economy.


----------



## Bayleaf

skothekar2007 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> After a very long effort, I have been able to find a Nominator. She has inquired what way she can be helpful to me. I have searched for the relevant information on the website of DHA and come across FORM 1000. Is this the only thing required from my side or something else is which I can email to the Nominator?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please read this and this.


----------



## skothekar2007

Bayleaf said:


> Please read this and this.


Thank you Bayleaf


----------



## DanielVo

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just wondering if Direction 89 has officially in effect? So far the EOI form still hasn't include the say "new" sectors, i.e. education, tourism and circular economy.


I think the 7 target tech sectors are till there with no additions. Direction 89 is to prioritise applications in certain industry sectors. More information can be found here The Global Talent Visa - Priority Processing Direction - Australia Visa


----------



## Rsaleh

Bayleaf said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just wondering if Direction 89 has officially in effect? So far the EOI form still hasn't include the say "new" sectors, i.e. education, tourism and circular economy.


what they mean by education, is this for schools or uni?


----------



## rokaya

No UID updates from this group today?


----------



## PC_SF_GTI

samkslee said:


> Same here... waiting since Jan 8.


Did you hear from the depratment on the grant yet?


----------



## PC_SF_GTI

Alicecaca said:


> Let’s wait together. Announce good news if you receive a notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you guys still waiting for the grant?


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, according to the UPDATED automated response, it looks only PhD graduates who completed their PhD within the last 3 years is eligible to apply. 
What about people that submitted their EOI 6 months ago when they were still recent gradate but have not received their EOI yet and they are not recent gradate anymore?
whether they will be removed from system like Master and bachelor gradates?


----------



## Mangoboy

GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, according to the UPDATED automated response, it looks only PhD graduates who completed their PhD within the last 3 years is eligible to apply.
> What about people that submitted their EOI 6 months ago when they were still recent gradate but have not received their EOI yet and they are not recent gradate anymore?
> whether they will be removed from system like Master and bachelor gradates?


I think being "still active" in your field of expertise is the key.


----------



## sezra

gtisp2020 said:


> Best to withdraw 482 application as soon as you get the 858 grant.


Do you know this or do you think ???
Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Do you know this or do you think ???
> Thanks


If you are granted with 482 after 858, then 858 will be ceased and 482 will become active. Hope this helps!


----------



## GTIP2021

Mangoboy said:


> I think being "still active" in your field of expertise is the key.


You mean no need to withdraw my application?


----------



## darkknight2099

gtisp2020 said:


> If you are granted with 482 after 858, then 858 will be cancelled and 482 will become active. Hope this helps!


Based on what? I never heard about this law.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## NeuroGuy

darkknight2099 said:


> Based on what? I never heard about this law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I think the most recently approved visa supersedes the original (i.e. visa held before a newly granted visa).


----------



## gtisp2020

darkknight2099 said:


> Based on what? I never heard about this law.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Hope this helps!


----------



## Indigaldi

UID 3/02/2021
EOI 27/06/2021 (no RFI)
sector medtech
PhD student last 6 month (not submitted yet)


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Indigaldi said:


> UID 3/02/2021
> EOI 27/06/2021 (no RFI)
> sector medtech
> PhD student last 6 month (not submitted yet)


Congratulation !


----------



## gti21

Indigaldi said:


> UID 3/02/2021
> EOI 27/06/2021 (no RFI)
> sector medtech
> PhD student last 6 month (not submitted yet)


Congratulations!! Proceed to the end of June!


----------



## gti21

Indigaldi said:


> UID 3/02/2021
> EOI 27/06/2021 (no RFI)
> sector medtech
> PhD student last 6 month (not submitted yet)


Would you mind sharing a bit more of your profile? Thank you!


----------



## Indigaldi

gti21 said:


> Would you mind sharing a bit more of your profile? Thank you!


5 Publications in decent journals (4 as the first author) + 6 conferences as a speaker (citations >300)
3 Industrial Patents (contribution 50% in each)
3 years of relevant job experience in the industry
No job offer


----------



## Movee

Indigaldi said:


> UID 3/02/2021
> EOI 27/06/2021 (no RFI)
> sector medtech
> PhD student last 6 month (not submitted yet)


Congratulations and pls share your profile.


----------



## Jiang1

From recent updates of acceptance/ rejection, it looks like only Medtech applications are being processed.


----------



## samkslee

PC_SF_GTI said:


> Did you hear from the depratment on the grant yet?


Oh yes, just got the s56 a few days ago. I have applied for the CNCC at local police and they will send it over to Adelaide which may take a few weeks to process and deliver.

But I am wondering, shall I press the “I confirm i have provided information as requested” button in the Immiaccount? I have uploaded the receipt but I won’t be able to tell when the police will complete their check and send it over.

Appreciate if anyone has this experience... thanks!


----------



## DigitalRefuse

*Got my GTI grant (Subclass 124) on the 2nd. Yippiekayay!*

Pretty straightforward process (barring some exceptional issues I had due to the pandemic)

*Here's a timeline:*

Submitted EOI - 09/09/2020 (Sept)
Got Invitation to Apply - 10/09/2020 (Oct)
Oct to Nov 2020: Collecting documentation
Application submitted in IMMIAccount: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
Got s56 Request for More Info: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020) - at this stage, I had to source the PCC from 3 different countries I have lived in for extended periods. Compounding this issue > my family was stuck in the USA due to the lockdowns and international airport closures, hence their PCC's and Health Exams were delayed quite a bit
Request for Health Exams: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
Around the 14th of Nov 2020, the subclass 124 visa applications were stopped and replaced with the subclass 858 visa. Anyone who had created a profile on Immiaccount and submitted the application before the 14th is still processed for the subclass 124 visa.
Cleared Health Exam for myself: 11/18/2020 (Nov 2020)
Nov - Dec 2020 - Wait time as family had to transit 2 countries with 2 week quarantine in each country enroute to home in Singapore
Family PCC's completed: 12/29/2020 (Dec 2020)
Family Health Exams completed: 01/05/2021 (Jan 2021)
Additional Health Exam request: 01/07/2021 (Jan 2021)
Additional Health Exam completed: 01/19/2021 (Jan 2021)
eMedical updated: 01/25/2021 (Jan 2021)
*GTI Grant Notification* - 02/-2/2021 (Feb 2021)

*My profile*: Have built and scaled several hundred-million plus dollar businesses in 17 years, mostly in tech across data, AI/ ML, cloud business lines and information security, including 3 startups.
Have a few patent applications pending, several publications to name and exceed the payscale threshold significantly.

*Why did I leave the USA?* The immigration system there is broken beyond your wildest dreams. If I as a successful business builder, who has worked at 3 Fortune 500 companies is well known in the industry and still have to struggle with new paperwork every year or every 2 years based on the whims and fancies of some faceless bureaucrat to just get my Greencard application over the line, I'm definitely moving someplace where people are valued. (Plus I got family down under, and ain't gonna freeze my rear in Canada with an near similar broken immigration system like the USA)

There's so much I can do in AUS including building new businesses from scratch 

Overall, very satisfied with the process and how it turned out. Looking forward to new beginnings!


----------



## raxataxa

Has anyone who applied between 15-25 June 2020 received a UID? Please keep us informed.


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> Has anyone who applied between 15-25 June 2020 received a UID? Please keep us informed.


I submitted on 18th June and really hope I can get the UID in this month. Finger crossed


----------



## hk_BA

Would it be helpful if I send them list of high paying jobs matching my profile in Australia.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda_GTI

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted on 18th June and really hope I can get the UID in this month. Finger crossed


Same here, hope best for us all!


----------



## Rus_GTI

Is there any speedy UID for Dec & onwards EOI submissions or this becoming a thing of the past?


----------



## dmn.o

DigitalRefuse said:


> *Got my GTI grant (Subclass 124) on the 2nd. Yippiekayay!*
> 
> Pretty straightforward process (barring some exceptional issues I had due to the pandemic)
> 
> *Here's a timeline:*
> 
> Submitted EOI - 09/09/2020 (Sept)
> Got Invitation to Apply - 10/09/2020 (Oct)
> Oct to Nov 2020: Collecting documentation
> Application submitted in IMMIAccount: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Got s56 Request for More Info: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020) - at this stage, I had to source the PCC from 3 different countries I have lived in for extended periods. Compounding this issue > my family was stuck in the USA due to the lockdowns and international airport closures, hence their PCC's and Health Exams were delayed quite a bit
> Request for Health Exams: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Around the 14th of Nov 2020, the subclass 124 visa applications were stopped and replaced with the subclass 858 visa. Anyone who had created a profile on Immiaccount and submitted the application before the 14th is still processed for the subclass 124 visa.
> Cleared Health Exam for myself: 11/18/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Nov - Dec 2020 - Wait time as family had to transit 2 countries with 2 week quarantine in each country enroute to home in Singapore
> Family PCC's completed: 12/29/2020 (Dec 2020)
> Family Health Exams completed: 01/05/2021 (Jan 2021)
> Additional Health Exam request: 01/07/2021 (Jan 2021)
> Additional Health Exam completed: 01/19/2021 (Jan 2021)
> eMedical updated: 01/25/2021 (Jan 2021)
> *GTI Grant Notification* - 02/-2/2021 (Feb 2021)
> 
> *My profile*: Have built and scaled several hundred-million plus dollar businesses in 17 years, mostly in tech across data, AI/ ML, cloud business lines and information security, including 3 startups.
> Have a few patent applications pending, several publications to name and exceed the payscale threshold significantly.
> 
> *Why did I leave the USA?* The immigration system there is broken beyond your wildest dreams. If I as a successful business builder, who has worked at 3 Fortune 500 companies is well known in the industry and still have to struggle with new paperwork every year or every 2 years based on the whims and fancies of some faceless bureaucrat to just get my Greencard application over the line, I'm definitely moving someplace where people are valued. (Plus I got family down under, and ain't gonna freeze my rear in Canada with an near similar broken immigration system like the USA)
> 
> There's so much I can do in AUS including building new businesses from scratch
> 
> Overall, very satisfied with the process and how it turned out. Looking forward to new beginnings!


I second this. USA immigration system is full of bureaucracy and in my opinion, hardly aims to ease immigration process for immigrants. This is one of the reasons why I'm planning to return to Australia using the GTI visa or others if I have to.

Glad that you have obtained your visa, congratulations!


----------



## Maria87

Hey! How long did you wait for visa grant after medical clearance?


----------



## hannal

I am looking at Form 1000.
Q8: Describe how your nominee in their profession, the arts, sport, or research and academia:
• has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement;
• is still prominent; and
• would be an asset to the Australian community.
Q36: Give a statement of your nominee’s current prominence in their chosen field
Q37: How would your nominee’s settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?

Q36 and 37 are part of Q8. Can my nominator repeat what he has said in Q8?


----------



## Jan 2020

hannal said:


> I am looking at Form 1000.
> Q8: Describe how your nominee in their profession, the arts, sport, or research and academia:
> • has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement;
> • is still prominent; and
> • would be an asset to the Australian community.
> Q36: Give a statement of your nominee’s current prominence in their chosen field
> Q37: How would your nominee’s settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?
> 
> Q36 and 37 are part of Q8. Can my nominator repeat what he has said in Q8?


Yes I guess so. My nominator also asked me yesterday what they ask questions repeatedly!


----------



## nstav

Maria87 said:


> Hey! How long did you wait for visa grant after medical clearance?


Now 10 days and awaiting , how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jan 2020 said:


> Yes I guess so. My nominator also asked me yesterday what they ask questions repeatedly!


I agree. Some questions seem repetitive.


----------



## Lekha Gowda

nstav said:


> Now 10 days and awaiting , how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## Lekha Gowda

Same here 10 days


----------



## Maria87

4 days now... but there are a lot of earlier posts where people got the visa granted 1 day after medical cleared.


----------



## hannal

I have one full time job (below $153,000) and other 2 casual job at the same time.
The total income of 3 jobs is higher than $153,000. Can I claim the total?


----------



## Jan 2020

NeuroGuy said:


> I agree. Some questions seem repetitive.


Hi! Can I seek your advice on what occupation（ANZSCO code) you have filled in the formal application as a postdoc in the field of medicine? I can't find a good one in the occupation list so I chose the 'university lecturer'. However I am not giving any lectures in the university but conducting acedemic research only. Cheers.


----------



## antipreneur

Maria87 said:


> Hey! How long did you wait for visa grant after medical clearance?


10-30 days.


----------



## p.scott930

hannal said:


> I have one full time job (below $153,000) and other 2 casual job at the same time.
> The total income of 3 jobs is higher than $153,000. Can I claim the total?


are 3 jobs in the same sectors? 
Just for my curiosity, how could you manage three jobs at the same time?


----------



## hannal

p.scott930 said:


> are 3 jobs in the same sectors?
> Just for my curiosity, how could you manage three jobs at the same time?


Yes same sector. Work from home and after office hours
Any advice please everyone. Thank you


----------



## Rus_GTI

hannal said:


> Yes same sector. Work from home and after office hours
> Any advice please everyone. Thank you


I don't see any harm specially this helps you to meet the 'headline' requirement.
You may want to position it in cover letter i.e., working flexibility during covid times, etc, etc. This would show your ability to earn high income threshold.
I think this link have more details where "pre-determined over-time" is allowed to be included if someone view it as such.


----------



## hannal

Rus_GTI said:


> I don't see any harm specially this helps you to meet the 'headline' requirement.
> You may want to position it in cover letter i.e., working flexibility during covid times, etc, etc. This would show your ability to earn high income threshold.
> I think this link have more details where "pre-determined over-time" is allowed to be included if someone view it as such.


Very clear. Many thanks


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi! Can I seek your advice on what occupation（ANZSCO code) you have filled in the formal application as a postdoc in the field of medicine? I can't find a good one in the occupation list so I chose the 'university lecturer'. However I am not giving any lectures in the university but conducting acedemic research only. Cheers.


I selected Life Scientist nec.


----------



## p.scott930

NeuroGuy said:


> I selected Life Scientist nec.





NeuroGuy said:


> I selected Life Scientist nec.


We need to select ANZSCO code occupation rather than the actual name in the contract?


----------



## GTIP

Hello everybody, 
EOI submitted: 2nd week of June 2020
Profile: 5 journal publications + 1 conference paper
Sector: space and Advance manufacturing 
PhD: last semester 
RFI: received today 

I am looking for some help to answer few of the department questions. By going through this forum, I found out that some candidates previously received the similar RFI (like @PaulAUS). I just want to know how you responded. 
The questions are: 

Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
Guys your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## NeuroGuy

p.scott930 said:


> We need to select ANZSCO code occupation rather than the actual name in the contract?


Yes. You need to select the ANZSCO category to which your occupation/job duties belong.


----------



## DataRobot

Hi Everyone, 

I submitted EOI in second week of June.
Today, I got response from GTO. They are asking for further information. But the information they are asking are same from the forms. All the information again (Though I have submitted all the documents). Like from EOI letter to everything else such as , proof of Phd, papers, achievements, how will I get job with salary more than 153k....etc. 

Did anyone experienced the same scenarios? I am super confused and worries. Where are you @Bayleaf ? I need you expertise here ;-). @GTIP I think we are having same issues .


Please guys share your suggestions and experience.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
DataRobot


----------



## Veyron

p.scott930 said:


> are 3 jobs in the same sectors?
> Just for my curiosity, how could you manage three jobs at the same time?


I did the same thing. I had 3 different jobs,all of them casual but regular hours and consulting in Cyber Security. The department considered it. If you go the normal route via 189 /190 , during skill assessment ACS won't consider any other job experience other than one of them,but DHA considers it because it's a global talent visa. That probably showcases the demand in our domain and how good we are to get a job at 3 different companies, this is always overlooked by ACS during skill assessment. This was always my biggest problem, I used to work close to 55 hours every week and split the time amongst three companies, it's very exhausting and stressful .
You can do it for a couple of weeks / months, you will burn out eventually . I realised it with symptoms and now will be taking up a full-time job and just do one side hustle.


----------



## Mangoboy

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI in second week of June.
> Today, I got response from GTO. They are asking for further information. But the information they are asking are same from the forms. All the information again (Though I have submitted all the documents). Like from EOI letter to everything else such as , proof of Phd, papers, achievements, how will I get job with salary more than 153k....etc.
> 
> Did anyone experienced the same scenarios? I am super confused and worries. Where are you @Bayleaf ? I need you expertise here ;-). @GTIP I think we are having same issues .
> 
> 
> Please guys share your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot



My friend got the exactly same request  She just patiently answered each of them.
she hasn't heard back from the department yet after the RFI.


----------



## Jan 2020

NeuroGuy said:


> I selected Life Scientist nec.


are you working in lab？


----------



## raxataxa

GTIP said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI submitted: 2nd week of June 2020
> Profile: 5 journal publications + 1 conference paper
> Sector: space and Advance manufacturing
> PhD: last semester
> RFI: received today
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer few of the department questions. By going through this forum, I found out that some candidates previously received the similar RFI (like @PaulAUS). I just want to know how you responded.
> The questions are:
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


This is a good sign. Can u plz tell what exact date you submitted your EOI? Just trying to figure out what dates (from June) case officers are at. Mine was 20 June.


----------



## CherryN

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI in second week of June.
> Today, I got response from GTO. They are asking for further information. But the information they are asking are same from the forms. All the information again (Though I have submitted all the documents). Like from EOI letter to everything else such as , proof of Phd, papers, achievements, how will I get job with salary more than 153k....etc.
> 
> Did anyone experienced the same scenarios? I am super confused and worries. Where are you @Bayleaf ? I need you expertise here ;-). @GTIP I think we are having same issues .
> 
> 
> Please guys share your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


You can submit the documents which have been submitted with your EOI and some new ones if you have. It happened the same with me and I just send them the old ones with some more updated documents. I got my UID the next day.


----------



## Boogey-Man

raxataxa said:


> This is a good sign. Can u plz tell what exact date you submitted your EOI? Just trying to figure out what dates (from June) case officers are at. Mine was 20 June.


@GTIP @raxataxa 

I am also in the queue of June applicants:

EOI submitted: 23rd June 2020
Profile: 5 journal articles + 2 conference + 1 book chapter 
Several national and international accolades.
Sector: Space and *Advance manufacturing*
PhD: Graduated (March 2020)

Working full-time in the relevant industry for over a year now, albeit at less than the FWHIT. Anxiously waiting for the GTI outcome.


----------



## rabit

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI in second week of June.
> Today, I got response from GTO. They are asking for further information. But the information they are asking are same from the forms. All the information again (Though I have submitted all the documents). Like from EOI letter to everything else such as , proof of Phd, papers, achievements, how will I get job with salary more than 153k....etc.
> 
> Did anyone experienced the same scenarios? I am super confused and worries. Where are you @Bayleaf ? I need you expertise here ;-). @GTIP I think we are having same issues .
> 
> 
> Please guys share your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Create one document for every question/point they ask. For papers, I created a single pdf of all the papers (called papers.pdf). In a separate document, I put the name, authors, link, funding and the page numbers from pages.pdf.


----------



## randomw4lk

raxataxa said:


> This is a good sign. Can u plz tell what exact date you submitted your EOI? Just trying to figure out what dates (from June) case officers are at. Mine was 20 June.


I am in the same situation mate. Mine was 14 June. Still waiting for news from DHA.


----------



## sezra

gtisp2020 said:


> If you are granted with 482 after 858, then 858 will be ceased and 482 will become active. Hope this helps!


WOW yeah thanks, it definitely helps! 

I guess we won't be refunded for the other VISA even if we withdraw before approval? 

Thanks


----------



## p.scott930

NeuroGuy said:


> Yes. You need to select the ANZSCO category to which your occupation/job duties belong.


Which statement requires this? I didn't find it in the contact form


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> WOW yeah thanks, it definitely helps!
> 
> I guess we won't be refunded for the other VISA even if we withdraw before approval?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, your visa fee will not be refunded even if you withdraw your application before approval.


----------



## gtisp2020

NeuroGuy said:


> Yes. You need to select the ANZSCO category to which your occupation/job duties belong.





p.scott930 said:


> Which statement requires this? I didn't find it in the contact form


I think ANZCO category needs to be selected at the visa stage, not at the EOI stage.


----------



## Indigaldi

GTIP said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI submitted: 2nd week of June 2020
> Profile: 5 journal publications + 1 conference paper
> Sector: space and Advance manufacturing
> PhD: last semester
> RFI: received today
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer few of the department questions. By going through this forum, I found out that some candidates previously received the similar RFI (like @PaulAUS). I just want to know how you responded.
> The questions are:
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


You need to be very careful as things have changed now and the cases with rejection after RFI are increasing every day. You need to understand what exactly the GTO looking for! then provide correct and updated evidence for each request. Do not take the risk of sending old documents! May be you need to provide a strong support letter from an Australian organization to secure your future employment! if you are engaged with an industry it's highly recommended to provide feedback from them as evidence. Remember you do not need to meet exactly 153K salary, but you need an Australian [government or industry employer] organization to approve that your skills and expertise are in demand.


----------



## Jiang1

randomw4lk said:


> I am in the same situation mate. Mine was 14 June. Still waiting for news from DHA.


Applied on 12th June. Still waiting.


----------



## Saffa to Aus

Saffa to Aus said:


> Hi all, I've been following this thread for a few weeks and would like to let everyone know that I received my UID yesterday.
> 
> My general timlines
> 
> Submitted EOI: 23 November
> Got in contact with GTO through my nominator 7 December
> Sent Australia job offer well above threshold 7 Jan
> UID received 13 Jan
> 
> My profile: B-Eng with 13 years software development experience mainly around investment banks and trading firms.
> Specialization in risk and trading systems.
> 
> I submitted very strong references from senior people from international companies based in London and Johannesburg.
> 
> Have some small contributions to major open source projects and have an active technical blog.
> 
> Used an agent who did a great job enhancing the writing on my cover letter and references
> 
> To be honest with all the PhDs on this forum I didn't think I had a good a chance so hopefully my case will give someone else hope.


Hi all,

Just to update, I was granted the 858 visa today. Additional timelines:

858 lodgement: 25 January 
Medicals: 27 January 
Grant: 5 February


----------



## rokaya

Saffa to Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update, I was granted the 858 visa today. Additional timelines:
> 
> 858 lodgement: 25 January
> Medicals: 27 January
> Grant: 5 February


Congratulations!


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jan 2020 said:


> are you working in lab？


Yes I am.


----------



## Migrant14

rokaya said:


> Congratulations!





Saffa to Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update, I was granted the 858 visa today. Additional timelines:
> 
> 858 lodgement: 25 January
> Medicals: 27 January
> Grant: 5 February


Have you sent an email in response to the requested S56 to case officer after completing your medical?


----------



## Narumatu

Certain fields such as finance where getting publication takes lot of time makes it hard for recent PhD to have lot of publication. From my experience my first publication took two years, and the second one almost a year. In comparison to some fields where publication is at max 3 month with articles of only 3-5 pages.

Just wondering if GTI considers how publications work in different fields.


----------



## hvn

Hi all,
I've just received my UID yesterday (EOI submitted in mid-June 2020 for the space sector with a PHD degree graduated last year from a G8 university). I'm not sure if I want to submit for 858 since I have applied for visa 190 in Oct 2020. If I need to submit, I need to pay for an additional 8k (I married and have two kids). So should I wait for my visa 190 or submit for 858?
Do you have any suggestions for my case?


----------



## Michael1977

Narumatu said:


> Certain fields such as finance where getting publication takes lot of time makes it hard for recent PhD to have lot of publication. From my experience my first publication took two years, and the second one almost a year. In comparison to some fields where publication is at max 3 month with articles of only 3-5 pages.
> 
> Just wondering if GTI considers how publications work in different fields.


I understand your point but it is pointless to have that way of thinking. It all depends on what is in the publication and if it is just research or involves interviews, surveys, experiments, etc. Like in CV, someone with 5 publications can be better than someone having 10. Too many factors to consider. Cheers


----------



## p.scott930

hvn said:


> Hi all,
> I've just received my UID yesterday (EOI submitted in mid-June 2020 for the space sector with a PHD degree graduated last year from a G8 university). I'm not sure if I want to submit for 858 since I have applied for visa 190 in Oct 2020. If I need to submit, I need to pay for an additional 8k (I married and have two kids). So should I wait for my visa 190 or submit for 858?
> Do you have any suggestions for my case?


Depends on whether getting PR few months earlier will make a significant impact on your work/life/family.


----------



## darkknight2099

Narumatu said:


> Certain fields such as finance where getting publication takes lot of time makes it hard for recent PhD to have lot of publication. From my experience my first publication took two years, and the second one almost a year. In comparison to some fields where publication is at max 3 month with articles of only 3-5 pages.
> 
> Just wondering if GTI considers how publications work in different fields.


Nobel prize winner paper "Molecular Structure of Nucleic Acids: A Structure for Deoxyribose Nucleic Acid" has only 2 pages. It is not about the number of pages.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI in second week of June.
> Today, I got response from GTO. They are asking for further information. But the information they are asking are same from the forms. All the information again (Though I have submitted all the documents). Like from EOI letter to everything else such as , proof of Phd, papers, achievements, how will I get job with salary more than 153k....etc.
> 
> Did anyone experienced the same scenarios? I am super confused and worries. Where are you @Bayleaf ? I need you expertise here ;-). @GTIP I think we are having same issues .
> 
> 
> Please guys share your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


I think Indigaldi said it well (see below). My feeling is that the case officer is intrigued by your EOI but not yet convinced to issue UID, so don't just simply provide the same old documents you provided in the EOI. It might not be easy but try to provide extra and stronger evidence to support your profile. Consider this like a job application and what will you do to impress your future employer.



Indigaldi said:


> You need to be very careful as things have changed now and the cases with rejection after RFI are increasing every day. You need to understand what exactly the GTO looking for! then provide correct and updated evidence for each request. Do not take the risk of sending old documents! May be you need to provide a strong support letter from an Australian organization to secure your future employment! if you are engaged with an industry it's highly recommended to provide feedback from them as evidence. Remember you do not need to meet exactly 153K salary, but you need an Australian [government or industry employer] organization to approve that your skills and expertise are in demand.


----------



## kundikoi

Veyron said:


> I used to work close to 55 hours every week and split the time amongst three companies, it's very exhausting and stressful .


under certain visa types/conditions it can also be illegal to work that much, so I'd certainly think twice or thrice about whether to emphaise multiple jobs as as a selling point



rabit said:


> Create one document for every question/point they ask. For papers, I created a single pdf of all the papers (called papers.pdf). In a separate document, I put the name, authors, link, funding and the page numbers from pages.pdf.





Indigaldi said:


> You need to understand what exactly the GTO looking for! then provide correct and updated evidence for each request. Do not take the risk of sending old documents!


all sage advice above 👍👏 



hvn said:


> Hi all,
> I've just received my UID yesterday (EOI submitted in mid-June 2020 for the space sector with a PHD degree graduated last year from a G8 university). I'm not sure if I want to submit for 858 since I have applied for visa 190 in Oct 2020. If I need to submit, I need to pay for an additional 8k (I married and have two kids). So should I wait for my visa 190 or submit for 858?
> Do you have any suggestions for my case?


sounds like you've got a decision-ready application, which can be processed in a month/two tops. not sure what 190 processing times are like these days, but if it's anywhere ~12 months like at some points before, you might want to still consider 858. Depending on the age of the kids, the additional 8k will pretty much pay for itself within 4-5 months (i.e. via no/lower private insurance pmts and childcare subsidies or school fees).


----------



## Bayleaf

hvn said:


> Hi all,
> I've just received my UID yesterday (EOI submitted in mid-June 2020 for the space sector with a PHD degree graduated last year from a G8 university). I'm not sure if I want to submit for 858 since I have applied for visa 190 in Oct 2020. If I need to submit, I need to pay for an additional 8k (I married and have two kids). So should I wait for my visa 190 or submit for 858?
> Do you have any suggestions for my case?


Are you currently on-shore? If so what visa are you holding and when does it expire? Are you currently employed? Do you need PR to secure job employment?
These are some factors I will consider if I were you.

The good thing about UID is that it doesn't expire (as of now, not sure if that will change in the future), so you might not need to rush into making decision now. The other thing to watch out is the quota for GTI, 15000 for this financial year, not sure about next year or if GTI will even be continued. Many can make various assumption/prediction but only the government can make the official announcement.


----------



## hvn

kundikoi said:


> sounds like you've got a decision-ready application, which can be processed in a month/two tops. not sure what 190 processing times are like these days, but if it's anywhere ~12 months like at some points before, you might want to still consider 858. Depending on the age of the kids, the additional 8k will pretty much pay for itself within 4-5 months (i.e. via no/lower private insurance pmts and childcare subsidies or school fees).


Thanks for your suggestions. Yeah, it probably depends on how fast I could get visa 190 since at the moment I still need to pay school fees for my kids.


Bayleaf said:


> Are you currently on-shore? If so what visa are you holding and when does it expire? Are you currently employed? Do you need PR to secure job employment?
> These are some factors I will consider if I were you.
> 
> The good thing about UID is that it doesn't expire (as of now, not sure if that will change in the future), so you might not need to rush into making decision now. The other thing to watch out is the quota for GTI, 15000 for this financial year, not sure about next year or if GTI will even be continued. Many can make various assumption/prediction but only the government can make the official announcement.


I'm on-shore at the moment. I'm holding bridging visa C (no expired date) until visa 190 granted. Yes, I'm currently employed as a postdoc at the University, so probably having a PR may help me to find a better funding source from the defence.


----------



## Veyron

kundikoi said:


> under certain visa types/conditions it can also be illegal to work that much, so I'd certainly think twice or thrice about whether to emphaise multiple jobs as as a selling point
> 
> 
> 
> all sage advice above 👍👏
> 
> 
> sounds like you've got a decision-ready application, which can be processed in a month/two tops. not sure what 190 processing times are like these days, but if it's anywhere ~12 months like at some points before, you might want to still consider 858. Depending on the age of the kids, the additional 8k will pretty much pay for itself within 4-5 months (i.e. via no/lower private insurance pmts and childcare subsidies or school fees).


Yeah, definitely . Always follow the visa conditions, my visa didn't have any limit on the number of hours I could work after I graduated.


----------



## Narumatu

darkknight2099 said:


> Nobel prize winner paper "Molecular Structure of Nucleic Acids: A Structure for Deoxyribose Nucleic Acid" has only 2 pages. It is not about the number of pages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Well two pages in chemistry related field is normal. My point was discipline specific has different publication Style. And don’t forget fields like finance is even exclude from Nobel prize.


----------



## SGdatarobot12

Hi All,

Very useful thread for GTI visa. I lodged my EOI end Oct 2020, seems still a long wait to hear from them.

Profile:
1. Data Science - Senior Manager
2. Salary - higher than FWIT
3. Nominator - Head of Department (Enterprise Analytics) in a reputed Australian company 
3. Company (Global Bank) awards and recognition

I am wondering if I should wait for EOI response or start preparing to apply for 189/190 (i.e. invest in english exams and skill assessment)?


----------



## nstav

Hi All

How many of us are waiting for the visa grant and for how many days?


----------



## saintlight

Hi all,

Received invitation this afternoon.

EOI: June19
Sector: Medtech
Profile: PhD from G8 on 2020 Feb. 7 paper (5 first author), several conferences, several awards (publication and industry), 1 patent. Currently working in industry (salary similar to PostDoc).

My friend got invitation in 10 days and visa granted in 6 days back in June. I can barely feel anything about this invitation since I'm exhausted after waiting for 7.5 months. Plus, got 190 invitation.

Best luck to those PhDs who have similar profile and waiting from June, I believe you can get invitation this month.


----------



## SamIQ86

p.scott930 said:


> I have consulted with an agent and they suggested me not to submit a new application. emmm..


thanks for the reply, actually I asked another agent and also suggested me not to submit a new application .


----------



## SamIQ86

New_GT_PR_Holder said:


> Let me share my experience with you. I'm not advising you to follow the same approach.
> 
> I submitted my EOI twice in July and I didn't get any response. I submitted a third one in November and immediately emailed a complete set of documents as evidences to support the information on the EOI to the global talent email and I copied a GTO officer in the email. A week later i got the UID.
> I'm not asking you to submit several EOIs. But this is what worked for me. Cheers


Thanks for the reply, and congratulations on getting your UID. I may update my current application instead of submitting a new application.


----------



## yngf

nstav said:


> Hi All
> 
> How many of us are waiting for the visa grant and for how many days?


Hi

I applied to the VISA on 2020 Dec 19. They asked for more information on 2021 Jan 12, which was uploaded on 2021 Jan 14. I haven't received any information since then.

Anyone in the same situation?


----------



## yngf

nstav said:


> Now 10 days and awaiting , how long have you been waiting for?


21 days and still awaiting.


----------



## Veyron

yngf said:


> 21 days and still awaiting.


I applied to the visa on 23rd Dec, S56 for Indian PCC and Form 80 on Jan 15th, submitted documents on 21st Jan and replied to the email, still waiting for the grant. Hopefully next week. The application status says "Further Assessment" since the past 15 days.


----------



## KamalGTI

First of all, thanks for this forum for lot of valuable information and all of you who are answering. I wish all the best for those who are waiting to receive UID. I am curious to know about the following: (I understand it is difficult to expect an answer to this, but do we have some clue based on past experiences and patterns of responses)

What are the chances for those who have applied EOI for the Global Talent Visa Program with the following points:
a) Located at offshore (Outside of Australia) presently 
b) In a sector that is part of eligibility (Data Science / DigiTech / Quantum etc.)
c) Having current FWHIT > 153600 AUD per annum as per eligibility 
d) With some international accomplishments 

Would there be any fast track way of expecting UID (considering GTOs and authorized officers may be looking at EOI applications submitted around Jun/2021 irrespective of above conditions)?


----------



## nstav

Veyron said:


> I applied to the visa on 23rd Dec, S56 for Indian PCC and Form 80 on Jan 15th, submitted documents on 21st Jan and replied to the email, still waiting for the grant. Hopefully next week. The application status says "Further Assessment" since the past 15 days.


My timeline is almost the same


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 02nd Feb under Fintech (As per GTO advise over email) with following -

1. 10+ year of experience in IT Solution Architect with core competence in Payments, Fraud Detection, Reconciliations, and backend integration for AU Banking System.
2. Various reconginisation and Award from two major AU banking and IT service company includes from CEO, CIO and GM's.
3. Five recommendation from role like Head of or Director of 4 different organisation.
4. 2 or 3 Articles authored and member of few Industry recognised institutions.
5. Indivual nominator holding executive role in one of Major AU Bank.
6. Currently deputed in Australia but salary is not meeting 153K AUD - Submitted few reference advertisment, one email from Job consultantcy confirming potential Salary.
7. Submitted form 1000 with expected Salary therhold or above.

Do you see a postitive way ? 
Approx how long it might take for UID if all good ? 
Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger ?

Thank you In Advance.


----------



## hannal

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 02nd Feb under Fintech (As per GTO advise over email) with following -
> 
> 1. 10+ year of experience in IT Solution Architect with core competence in Payments, Fraud Detection, Reconciliations, and backend integration for AU Banking System.
> 2. Various reconginisation and Award from two major AU banking and IT service company includes from CEO, CIO and GM's.
> 3. Five recommendation from role like Head of or Director of 4 different organisation.
> 4. 2 or 3 Articles authored and member of few Industry recognised institutions.
> 5. Indivual nominator holding executive role in one of Major AU Bank.
> 6. Currently deputed in Australia but salary is not meeting 153K AUD - Submitted few reference advertisment, one email from Job consultantcy confirming potential Salary.
> 7. Submitted form 1000 with expected Salary therhold or above.
> 
> Do you see a postitive way ?
> Approx how long it might take for UID if all good ?
> Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger ?
> 
> Thank you In Advance.


Could you please share how do you have "GTO advise over email". Which email address did you send? 
I believe some experienced members in this forum will answer your question very soon.


----------



## Fabi_Germany

hannal said:


> Could you please share how do you have "GTO advise over email". Which email address did you send?
> I believe some experienced members in this forum will answer your question very soon.


Contact emails can be found in the official immi GTI website. I have also written them regarding the target industry, as I was unsure which one to choose. Firstly I got a standard out of reply email with lots of information and FAQ, but couple days later someone replied and answered my question.
In my case they advised me to choose one industry and to mention the other target industries I am also related in the free text field in the EOI form. It seems it’s not so important to get the “right/best“ target industry. The most important things are your own qualifications!


----------



## hannal

Fabi_Germany said:


> Contact emails can be found in the official immi GTI website. I have also written them regarding the target industry, as I was unsure which one to choose. Firstly I got a standard out of reply email with lots of information and FAQ, but couple days later someone replied and answered my question.
> In my case they advised me to choose one industry and to mention the other target industries I am also related in the free text field in the EOI form. It seems it’s not so important to get the “right/best“ target industry. The most important things are your own qualifications!


This is really helpful. Thanks


----------



## Jesmine

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


Hi Jkshah,

Sorry to hear that your EOI rejected .

I have submitted my EOI at the end of June 2020 and waiting for an outcome.

Did you submit any document that mentioned you're in last six months of the PhD at the time of EOI submission in June? Then again the Home affairs requested evidence in 19th Jan 2021??

I really appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Rsaleh

Any good news today?


----------



## darkknight2099

Anyone did not get autoreply when sent an email to attach more documents?
They used to send autoreply, did they stop doing that?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

jkshah said:


> EOI: 2 June 2020 (was in PhD thesis writing phase: Thesis submitted for examination: 2 December 2020)
> Request for info/ 19 Jan 2021: "letter from the department that you are in your final stages of PhD"
> Outcome: Rejected
> 
> Profile: Best Master research project award/ worked in Relevant reserach sector for 2 years/ got phd scholarship/ 3 journal+ 4 conference papers till now from phd work, few more are under review at this stage.
> 
> I believe things have changed now, having a post doc offer might be a big help to boost your chances.
> 
> Good luck to all the fellas out there.


This can make one


Jesmine said:


> Hi Jkshah,
> 
> Sorry to hear that your EOI rejected .
> 
> I have submitted my EOI at the end of June 2020 and waiting for an outcome.
> 
> Did you submit any document that mentioned you're in last six months of the PhD at the time of EOI submission in June? Then again the Home affairs requested evidence in 19th Jan 2021??
> 
> I really appreciate your guidance.


things are really getting difficult it seems. Sorry.


----------



## A350

I'm asking a question on behalf of my friend. She has two nominators. They would provide more information to boost her chance. Can she submit two 1000 forms in the EOI?


----------



## Mas123456

darkknight2099 said:


> Anyone did not get autoreply when sent an email to attach more documents?
> They used to send autoreply, did they stop doing that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Same here dont worry


----------



## rgbko0807

I have been waiting for 190 grant since Feb 2020 and since no one really knows when visa grants will come through for someone in non-critical sector, I decided to try 858 visa. Just lodged an EOI last week. It seems like they do not send a confirmation email to confirm EOI submission. Is this right??


----------



## Jason858

Hi all,

I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:

EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
Grant: 08 Feb 2021.

Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congrats! One of the fastest we have seen in recent times.


----------



## shankvijay

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congrats


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congratulations !


----------



## Jesmine

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## Samchi

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congratulations!


----------



## Migrant14

We received our 858 grant today 

My timeline
EOI submission: 6 November 2020 (Onshore)
UID received: 2 December 2020 / 2:28 pm
Visa lodged: 7 December 2020
S56 ( Health + PCC + AFP ): 11 December 2020 / 12:12 pm
Health Examination: 14 December 2020
AFP: 16 December 2020
PCC India: 20 January 2021 [Last Document]
S56 response: Sent an email to case officer notifying them all requested documents are submitted. 8 February 2021 / 3:58 pm
Visa grant: 8 February 2021 ( Golden Email ) / 4:51 pm

Sector: Medtech - pharmaceutical (vaccine manufacturing)
Experience: 7+ years (International work experience)
Qualification: Bachelor of engineering
Salary: > 1,53,000

All the best to other applicants


----------



## Bayleaf

rgbko0807 said:


> It seems like they do not send a confirmation email to confirm EOI submission. Is this right??


This is correct. They do not send confirmation email to confirm EOI submission.


----------



## KamalGTI

Jason858 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 858 grant today. The updated timeline for your reference:
> 
> EOI submit: 10 June 2020.
> Invitation to apply: 27 Jan 2021 (waited for 7.5 months and updated twice by sending emails, NO RFI at all).
> Visa lodgement: 31 Jan 2021.
> Medical: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 04 Feb 2021.
> Grant: 08 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks again for all your information and insightful suggestions. Hope you all the best during the journey.


Congratulations.


----------



## KamalGTI

Migrant14 said:


> We received our 858 grant today
> 
> My timeline
> EOI submission: 6 November 2020 (Onshore)
> UID received: 2 December 2020 / 2:28 pm
> Visa lodged: 7 December 2020
> S56 ( Health + PCC + AFP ): 11 December 2020 / 12:12 pm
> Health Examination: 14 December 2020
> AFP: 16 December 2020
> PCC India: 20 January 2021 [Last Document]
> S56 response: Sent an email to case officer notifying them all requested documents are submitted. 8 February 2021 / 3:58 pm
> Visa grant: 8 February 2021 ( Golden Email ) / 4:51 pm
> 
> Sector: Medtech - pharmaceutical (vaccine manufacturing)
> Experience: 7+ years (International work experience)
> Qualification: Bachelor of engineering
> Salary: > 1,53,000
> 
> All the best to other applicants


Congratulations and thanks for sharing timelines.


----------



## Maria87

Congratulations to the visa grants.
I am hopeful now to get mine soon, too.


----------



## Neilsmart

Is there any UID in Agtech form June/2020 issued recently???


----------



## yngf

Migrant14 said:


> We received our 858 grant today
> 
> My timeline
> EOI submission: 6 November 2020 (Onshore)
> UID received: 2 December 2020 / 2:28 pm
> Visa lodged: 7 December 2020
> S56 ( Health + PCC + AFP ): 11 December 2020 / 12:12 pm
> Health Examination: 14 December 2020
> AFP: 16 December 2020
> PCC India: 20 January 2021 [Last Document]
> S56 response: Sent an email to case officer notifying them all requested documents are submitted. 8 February 2021 / 3:58 pm
> Visa grant: 8 February 2021 ( Golden Email ) / 4:51 pm
> 
> Sector: Medtech - pharmaceutical (vaccine manufacturing)
> Experience: 7+ years (International work experience)
> Qualification: Bachelor of engineering
> Salary: > 1,53,000
> 
> All the best to other applicants


Congratulations!!!

How did you find the email address of the case officer?


----------



## yngf

Maria87 said:


> Congratulations to the visa grants.
> I am hopeful now to get mine soon, too.


How long have you been waiting?

I applied on 19dec 2020
Submitted last doc on 14jan 2021
Still waiting...


----------



## anirudh.mehta

Hi All,
I had been granted 124 in June 2020 with IED June 2021 but due to covid-19, can't land before IED. May i know which email id we can write to exempting IED?


----------



## NB

anirudh.mehta said:


> Hi All,
> I had been granted 124 in June 2020 with IED June 2021 but due to covid-19, can't land before IED. May i know which email id we can write to exempting IED?


Use this email id 

[email protected]
Cheers


----------



## shankvijay

Hi All, 

Received invite for Medical Examination - Looks like heavy booking/appointment backlog with BUPA Centers. Latest I got was for March 31

But all good

Thanks


----------



## NB

shankvijay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invite for Medical Examination - Looks like heavy booking/appointment backlog with BUPA Centers. Latest I got was for March 31
> 
> But all good
> 
> Thanks


If you are able to change your appointment online, then keep checking for earlier openings 
There are lots of cancellations so you may get an earlier slot
Cheers


----------



## shankvijay

NB said:


> If you are able to change your appointment online, then keep checking for earlier openings
> There are lots of cancellations so you may get an earlier slot
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## Island_man

shankvijay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invite for Medical Examination - Looks like heavy booking/appointment backlog with BUPA Centers. Latest I got was for March 31
> 
> But all good
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! Do you mind to share your timelines and profile with us? Thanks


----------



## gti21

is it just me or It seems no new UID issued for several days...


----------



## Sam_k91

I saw a post here saying that the GTI is focusing on June applications only right? 
I can't find it haha
Just wanna lower my expectations as I submitted my EOI in Aug


----------



## shankvijay

Island_man said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind to share your timelines and profile with us? Thanks


Will share once everything goes well


----------



## Island_man

shankvijay said:


> Will share once everything goes well


Sure. Good luck with your further processes.

Cheers,


----------



## raxataxa

I received UID yesterday.
PhD (recent), MedTech
Postdoc
Applied: 20 June
UID received: 8th Feb

Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
All the best to everyone in the forum.


----------



## Migrant14

yngf said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> How did you find the email address of the case officer?


Just reply back to the S56 email.


----------



## Rsaleh

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congrats👏👏


----------



## p.scott930

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congrats! Do you receive the RFI? have you sent additional documents?


----------



## gtisp2020

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congratulations!


----------



## rokaya

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congrats 🥳


----------



## Hunter_u

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congratulations to you!
It seems like many postdocs have received UIDs recently.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb
> 
> Many thanks for the support- through thick and thin, guys. Hopefully, I will receive the visa as well.
> All the best to everyone in the forum.


Congratulations!

Seems most of the Med Tech sector applicants are getting UID ?


----------



## yngf

Migrant14 said:


> Just reply back to the S56 email.


Thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## DevrajC

Migrant14 said:


> Just reply back to the S56 email.


But the email [email protected] is no reply email. Isn't it? Can we reply to that email?


----------



## MICRO0O0o

Has anybody seen this:
"
have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following target sectors:

Resources
Agri-food and AgTech
Energy
Health industries
Defence, advanced manufacturing and space
Circular economy
DigiTech
Infrastructure and tourism
Financial services and FinTech
Education

"


----------



## Robi.DK

Salary in a country like Bangladesh much lesser than in Australia.
How to evaluate salary in Bangladesh compared to 153k AUD?


----------



## darkknight2099

Robi.DK said:


> What is the process of salary valuation. Let's say the salary in a country like Bangladesh much lesser than in Australia.
> How to evaluate salary in Bangladesh compared to 153k AUD?


Multiply your salary by the conversion rate if it is above 150k you get invitation if not then hold your position in the queue for an unknown outcome. It seems they only invite 150k earners. The most people who got advantage of this are from the USA, and it seems that they coming a lot from there as the immigration there is broken. The rest of the world is disadvantaged by this formula, but nothing can be done about it. It is what it is. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

MICRO0O0o said:


> Has anybody seen this:
> "
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following target sectors:
> 
> Resources
> Agri-food and AgTech
> Energy
> Health industries
> Defence, advanced manufacturing and space
> Circular economy
> DigiTech
> Infrastructure and tourism
> Financial services and FinTech
> Education
> 
> "


I feel like resubmitting the expression of interest


----------



## Bayleaf

MICRO'sO0o said:


> Has anybody seen this:
> "
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in one of the following target sectors:
> 
> Resources
> Agri-food and AgTech
> Energy
> Health industries
> Defence, advanced manufacturing and space
> Circular economy
> DigiTech
> Infrastructure and tourism
> Financial services and FinTech
> Education
> 
> "


Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education). 

Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)

Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.


----------



## Patz

Bayleaf said:


> Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education).
> 
> Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)
> 
> Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.
> 
> View attachment 99050


Hi, from where did you find this? I can still see the previous target sectors from this link 





Eligibility


Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## gtisp2020

Bayleaf said:


> Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education).
> 
> Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)
> 
> Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.
> 
> View attachment 99050


I guess the EOIs submitted before this change will still be assessed under the old sectors. Or they may fit those into one of these new/extended sectors.


----------



## Indigaldi

Hi all,

We received our 858 grant today. The updated timeline:

Sector: Medtech (Health industries) 
EOI submitted: 27 June 2020 
Invitation to apply 03 Feb 2021 (NO RFI).
Visa lodgement: 04 Feb 2021.
Medical examination: 05 Feb 2021.
Medical clearance: 08 Feb 2021.
Visa Grant: 09 Feb 2021.

Thanks for sharing all your information, experience and insightful suggestions. We wish you all the best in your new target sectors and this prolix journey.


----------



## Dream2021

Bayleaf said:


> Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education).
> 
> Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)
> 
> Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.
> 
> View attachment 99050


Does that mean no more data science , ICT, etc? Some sources said that they are grouped into DigiTech, but I can’t see any official definition from the website and very worried...


----------



## Dream2021

gtisp2020 said:


> I guess the EOIs submitted before this change will still be assessed under the old sectors. Or they may fit those into one of these new/extended sectors.


I hope they will send clarifications to us...


----------



## gtisp2020

Dream2021 said:


> I hope they will send clarifications to us...


I've already sent them an e-mail to clarify this. I'll update here once I get a reply.


----------



## Dream2021

gtisp2020 said:


> I've already sent them an e-mail to clarify this. I'll update here once I get a reply.


Thanks!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Indigaldi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received our 858 grant today. The updated timeline:
> 
> Sector: Medtech (Health industries)
> EOI submitted: 27 June 2020
> Invitation to apply 03 Feb 2021 (NO RFI).
> Visa lodgement: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical examination: 05 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 08 Feb 2021.
> Visa Grant: 09 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your information, experience and insightful suggestions. We wish you all the best in your new target sectors and this prolix journey.


Wow ! very fast after UID , congratulations , you submitted your visa application in one day after you received your UID ...


Great, 

Congratulations & best wishes for your future


----------



## Bayleaf

Patz said:


> Hi, from where did you find this? I can still see the previous target sectors from this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eligibility
> 
> 
> Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


The updated sector list is on the EOI form.


----------



## GTIP2021

Indigaldi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received our 858 grant today. The updated timeline:
> 
> Sector: Medtech (Health industries)
> EOI submitted: 27 June 2020
> Invitation to apply 03 Feb 2021 (NO RFI).
> Visa lodgement: 04 Feb 2021.
> Medical examination: 05 Feb 2021.
> Medical clearance: 08 Feb 2021.
> Visa Grant: 09 Feb 2021.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your information, experience and insightful suggestions. We wish you all the best in your new target sectors and this prolix journey.



Congratulation.
Could you please let us know the filed of your research?


----------



## Robi.DK

darkknight2099 said:


> Multiply your salary by the conversion rate if it is above 150k you get invitation if not then hold your position in the queue for an unknown outcome. It seems they only invite 150k earners. The most people who got advantage of this are from the USA, and it seems that they coming a lot from there as the immigration there is broken. The rest of the world is disadvantaged by this formula, but nothing can be done about it. It is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Actually, if I run the conversion then it will be much higher than 153k AUD.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

darkknight2099 said:


> Multiply your salary by the conversion rate if it is above 150k you get invitation if not then hold your position in the queue for an unknown outcome. It seems they only invite 150k earners. The most people who got advantage of this are from the USA, and it seems that they coming a lot from there as the immigration there is broken. The rest of the world is disadvantaged by this formula, but nothing can be done about it. It is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Generally, the conversion should be done on the current rate or the highest rate or the lowest or the yearly average or from 01 Jul 2020 because fluctuation between AUD to other currency in a year was high.

Screenshot as an example.


----------



## expfr20

Bayleaf said:


> Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education).
> 
> Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)
> 
> Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.
> 
> View attachment 99050


Thank you. I applied in December. This is new for me. So, if I want to change my target sector (definitely a more appropriate one that was not there before), should I email them?


----------



## hungrydaze

I applied in July 2020 under the ICT sector. Would it be possible to change it to a new sector? Education in my case?Any ideas, should I email the GTI COs, under the generic email address? Thanks!


----------



## SGdatarobot12

SGdatarobot12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very useful thread for GTI visa. I lodged my EOI end Oct 2020, seems still a long wait to hear from them.
> 
> Profile:
> 1. Data Science - Senior Manager
> 2. Salary - higher than FWIT
> 3. Nominator - Head of Department (Enterprise Analytics) in a reputed Australian company
> 3. Company (Global Bank) awards and recognition
> 
> I am wondering if I should wait for EOI response or start preparing to apply for 189/190 (i.e. invest in english exams and skill assessment)?



Hi All,

Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

Dream2021 said:


> I hope they will send clarifications to us...





gtisp2020 said:


> I've already sent them an e-mail to clarify this. I'll update here once I get a reply.


The official response from the GTI team regarding my query that how will they assess the EOIs submitted before 09 Feb in terms of target sectors.

"You are not required to submit a new EOI. You will be assessed as to whether you meet any of the new target sectors."


----------



## DanielVo

Thank you so much for the update. Let's hope for a positive outcomes for everyone here.


----------



## Neilsmart

Hi
Is there anyone got UID in Agetech recently???
thanks


----------



## ASOZR

Bayleaf said:


> Seems like the EOI form was recently updated to change the name of some sectors (eg: "Medtech" ➡ "Health industries"), and add a few more sectors (eg: Infrastructure and tourism, Education).
> 
> Looks like Direction 89 has been implemented. (Refer to "_Has Direction 89 expanded the target sectors?_" on this page)
> 
> Interestingly the GTI's"Eligibility" page hasn't been updated as this post is written, maybe it will in the short future.
> 
> View attachment 99050


Hi All,

Does education means a PhD degree in education or experience in education (primary, secondary or tertiary) with a degree in any field?


----------



## darkknight2099

ASOZR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does education means a PhD degree in education or experience in education (primary, secondary or tertiary) with a degree in any field?


What does matter is the international achievement in the field. There are people with high school degree got the the visa.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## randomw4lk

Any June applicants got RFI in the recent weeks? How long does it take before they notify you of your outcome? I just sent my updated documents yesterday and waiting.


----------



## Neilsmart

randomw4lk said:


> Any June applicants got RFI in the recent weeks? How long does it take before they notify you of your outcome? I just sent my updated documents yesterday and waiting.


 Which sector you are???


----------



## randomw4lk

Neilsmart said:


> Which sector you are???


Data science. I got RFI last Friday.


----------



## Neilsmart

randomw4lk said:


> Data science. I got RFI last Friday.


Thanks.... is it possible to share your profile and FRI


----------



## Neilsmart

Neilsmart said:


> Thanks.... is it possible to share your profile and FRI


Sorry RFI


----------



## randomw4lk

Neilsmart said:


> Sorry RFI


I am a recent PhD, working in the industry with a salary close to the income threshold. RFI mostly about job position, contract, ability to attract 153,000.


----------



## Neilsmart

randomw4lk said:


> I am a recent PhD, working in the industry with a salary close to the income threshold.


Thank for sharing


----------



## Hunter_u

randomw4lk said:


> I am a recent PhD, working in the industry with a salary close to the income threshold. RFI mostly about job position, contract, ability to attract 153,000.


Hi, did you submit your EOI in early June or late June?


----------



## randomw4lk

Hunter_u said:


> Hi, did you submit your EOI in early June or late June?


Mid-June, around 15, I can’t remember the exact date


----------



## Hunter_u

randomw4lk said:


> Mid-June, around 15, I can’t remember the exact date


Cheers, hopefully the department will get back to you shortly.


----------



## Sam_k91

Hi Guys, 
So I did 3 different interviews from the beginning of this year, but when they ask about the PR by the end of the interview they say we will come back to you and they never did 
It's similar to the fresh graduates struggle ( need experience to get a job and need a job to get experience) but with the visa thing haha

Can I send them a future offer from a company from my home country with a salary higher than the threshold ? ( I'll have to add the accommodation and car to reach the 153K )


----------



## darkknight2099

Sam_k91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> So I did 3 different interviews from the beginning of this year, but when they ask about the PR by the end of the interview they say we will come back to you and they never did
> It's similar to the fresh graduates struggle ( need experience to get a job and need a job to get experience) but with the visa thing haha
> 
> Can I send them a future offer from a company from my home country with a salary higher than the threshold ? ( I'll have to add the accommodation and car to reach the 153K )


On one hand they want your skills on the other hand they want you to be a PR. For you to have PR you need the job. Chicken egg problem.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## sahar.p

Hi all.

For someone whose PhD research and papers are in the filed of finance and stock markets which sector do you think is more appropriate? Data science or financial services and Fintech? Thanks


----------



## Narumatu

sahar.p said:


> Hi all.
> 
> For someone whose PhD research and papers are in the filed of finance and stock markets which sector do you think is more appropriate? Data science or financial services and Fintech? Thanks


data science is no longer on the list, I think the best bet is financial service. I have a similar profile as you.


----------



## sahar.p

Narumatu said:


> data science is no longer on the list, I think the best bet is financial service. I have a similar profile as you.


Data science is part of Digtech now. Can I ask what is your research area? Do you have more information or links about Fintech? I am not sure about this sector.


----------



## Narumatu

sahar.p said:


> Data science is part of Digtech now. Can I ask what is your research area? Do you have more information or links about Fintech? I am not sure about this sector.


I am in finance, my research focuses on asset pricing, high-frequency data, financial economics and asset return predictability. I have taught few finance courses as a casual lecturer in my Uni.


----------



## Pippin35

hi Raxataxa, congratulations ! Would you tell me how many phd publications ( first author )you have? And what is your phd about. Thanks


----------



## Maria87

Got my visa granted today!


----------



## shankvijay

Maria87 said:


> Got my visa granted today!


Congratulations


----------



## sahar.p

Narumatu said:


> I am in finance, my research focuses on asset pricing, high-frequency data, financial economics and asset return predictability. I have taught few finance courses as a casual lecturer in my Uni.


Have you filled out the eoi form ? Did you choose fintech sector?


----------



## Neilsmart

Hi
Are there anybody recently receive UID ( 6 the month s to finish PhD)???


----------



## Veyron

Maria87 said:


> Got my visa granted today!


Hey, Congratulations on the PR.
I am waiting for my final grant too.
Applied for the Visa on 23rd Dec, S56 on 15th Jan.
I submitted all the requested documents on 21st Jan and have been waiting since then.
I tried following up with them asking if they require any further information or documents by emailing them once or twice but just got the normal automatic reply.
Did you try to reach out to them in the meantime or did you just wait?


----------



## dtzhu337

just a quick question. Anyone has problems with the visa grant, like background check? I have been waiting for 4 months since I lodged my application (not EOI).


----------



## cidc

Maria87 said:


> Got my visa granted today!


Congratulations Maria. How long was the wait? I've responded to my S56 over a week ago, still waiting..


----------



## livesimple

Hello Friends,

Is anyone flying from the USA to Australia in a couple of months? I am trying to book my flight tickets. I heard that flights are getting canceled.


----------



## Veyron

cidc said:


> Congratulations Maria. How long was the wait? I've responded to my S56 over a week ago, still waiting..


I have been waiting for 23 days now after replying to the S56.


----------



## Wikki

GTIP said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI submitted: 2nd week of June 2020
> Profile: 5 journal publications + 1 conference paper
> Sector: space and Advance manufacturing
> PhD: last semester
> RFI: received today
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer few of the department questions. By going through this forum, I found out that some candidates previously received the similar RFI (like @PaulAUS). I just want to know how you responded.
> The questions are:
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wikki

Hi,
I got the same reply from the Immi office. Have you responded to the reply yet? If yes can you plz guide me on how did you respond to this email?
Thanks


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, has anyone already asked from global talent officers to know whether MedTech is under health industries?


----------



## raxataxa

p.scott930 said:


> Congrats! Do you receive the RFI? have you sent additional documents?


I didn't receive RFI. I did update documents around 4 times- they were important ones- inc change of my passport and PhD certificate among others.


----------



## Narumatu

Neilsmart said:


> Hi
> Are there anybody recently receive UID ( 6 the month s to finish PhD)???


Thesis under examination, eoi submitted on 6th July, no feedback.


----------



## Narumatu

sahar.p said:


> Have you filled out the eoi form ? Did you choose fintech sector?


No, felt would have been hard to justify fintech so went for data science as I use high-frequency data a lot and I have few certificates in data science as well. But if were to apply today would go for financial services.


----------



## Neilsmart

Narumatu said:


> Thesis under examination, eoi submitted on 6th July, no feedback.


Same here


----------



## Narumatu

Neilsmart said:


> Same here


hope we get some good news when they start with July applicants.


----------



## Patz

Narumatu said:


> Thesis under examination, eoi submitted on 6th July, no feedback.


Same here. EOI submitted in July


----------



## Rsaleh

Patz said:


> Same here. EOI submitted in July


we're still waiting from June.


----------



## Neilsmart

I applied in the 30th of June... no response...


----------



## gti21

Neilsmart said:


> I applied in the 30th of June... no response...


Have you finished your PhD study?


----------



## Neilsmart

gti21 said:


> Have you finished your PhD study?
> [/QUOTEI
> 
> Not yet...


----------



## gti21

I guess they issue UIDs to Postdoc applicants first, and then consider those who are waiting for thesis comments or in the last 6 month...


----------



## gti21

gti21 said:


> I guess they issue UIDs to Postdoc applicants first, and then consider those who are waiting for thesis comments or in the last 6 month...


Because my friend who applied on June 22 & worked as a postdoc (MedTech) got rejected this Tuesday....


----------



## Neilsmart

gti21 said:


> Because my friend who applied on June 22 & worked as a postdoc (MedTech) got rejected this Tuesday....


Is there any reason for rejection???


----------



## gtisp2020

gti21 said:


> Because my friend who applied on June 22 & worked as a postdoc (MedTech) got rejected this Tuesday....


Is he/she still working as a post-doc and onshore?


----------



## gti21

Neilsmart said:


> Is there any reason for rejection???


Nope! Just standard rejection email...


gtisp2020 said:


> Is he/she still working as a post-doc and onshore?


Working as a postdoc & onshore, but she didn't provide any additional info (e.g., recommendation letter, forms, etc.) after submitting EOI...


----------



## rokaya

gti21 said:


> Nope! Just standard rejection email...
> 
> Working as a postdoc & onshore, but she didn't provide any additional info (e.g., recommendation letter, forms, etc.) after submitting EOI...


They didn't even ask for RFI?, back in June and July, they didn't mention recommendation letters.


----------



## Wikki

Hello everybody,
EOI Submitted: 1st week of June 2020
Sector: Energy
RFI: received today
No job offer.

I am looking for some help to answer the following questions asked by the department. 

Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high-income threshold of AUD153,600.
Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
Guys your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## gti21

rokaya said:


> They didn't even ask for RFI?, back in June and July, they didn't mention recommendation letters.


No...not sure why...her profile is not the strongest, but should have a good chance


----------



## Jiang1

Wikki said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI Submitted: 1st week of June 2020
> Sector: Energy
> RFI: received today
> No job offer.
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer the following questions asked by the department.
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high-income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


You're a post-doc? Onshore?


----------



## Kwom

ASOZR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does education means a PhD degree in education or experience in education (primary, secondary or tertiary) with a degree in any field?


I guess Education is a defined field. You cannot, say, teach Mathematics in a secondary school without studying education and having a major or minor in Maths. So the qualification matters in this regard, I guess. This applies to the tertiary sector as well. Otherwise they would have just stated academia (where all feilds of scholarship would apply). My view.


----------



## Kwom

Kk


----------



## Hunter_u

Kwom said:


> 7 July





Wikki said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI Submitted: 1st week of June 2020
> Sector: Energy
> RFI: received today
> No job offer.
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer the following questions asked by the department.
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high-income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


Hi Wikki, are you currently employed or not? It seems like they expect applicants have a job offer.


----------



## Hunter_u

Hunter_u said:


> Hi Wikki, are you currently employed or not? It seems like they expect applicants have a job offer.


Silly me, you mentioned no job offer.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Hi all,
EOI submitted 30th June 2020 in MedTech sector. Anyone received any communication for EOIs submitted on or after that date? I am getting nervous!


----------



## Rsaleh

Crispr.YT said:


> Hi all,
> EOI submitted 30th June 2020 in MedTech sector. Anyone received any communication for EOIs submitted on or after that date? I am getting nervous!


we submitted in 28th of June, no news yet.


----------



## gti21

Crispr.YT said:


> Hi all,
> EOI submitted 30th June 2020 in MedTech sector. Anyone received any communication for EOIs submitted on or after that date? I am getting nervous!





Rsaleh said:


> we submitted in 28th of June, no news yet.


Have you completed your PhD study?


----------



## Rsaleh

gti21 said:


> Have you completed your PhD study?


no not yet, we registered for a patent and it's still under processing which extend the thesis submission period. we didn't notify the officers yet, we hope the patent approved soon.


----------



## Crispr.YT

gti21 said:


> Have you completed your PhD study?


I’m in the last two months of PhD


----------



## darkknight2099

Rsaleh said:


> no not yet, we registered for a patent and it's still under processing which extend the thesis submission period. we didn't notify the officers yet, we hope the patent approved soon.


Is it innovative patent or standard patent? And which one you thinkbis best.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## gti21

Rsaleh said:


> no not yet, we registered for a patent and it's still under processing which extend the thesis submission period. we didn't notify the officers yet, we hope the patent approved soon.





Crispr.YT said:


> I’m in the last two months of PhD


Again, I guess after they finish processing all postdocs' EOIs, they will proceed to near-completed PhDs. Good luck!!


----------



## Rsaleh

darkknight2099 said:


> Is it innovative patent or standard patent? And which one you thinkbis best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I don't know If it's innovative or standard, no one mentioned something like this. but it's a new manufacturing process for Timber to resist fire which will be used in structural buildings.


----------



## Crispr.YT

gti21 said:


> Again, I guess after they finish processing all postdocs' EOIs, they will proceed to near-completed PhDs. Good luck!!


Do you think that’s a month to month thing, or you mean after they process every application they have?


----------



## gti21

Crispr.YT said:


> Do you think that’s a month to month thing, or you mean after they process every application they have?


I mean for all mid-to-late June applicants, as it seems that the officers process June applicants only at the moment.


----------



## Crispr.YT

gti21 said:


> I mean for all mid-to-late June applicants, as it seems that the officers process June applicants only at the moment.


Hopefully we get a reply in the coming few days. Do they usually send communication through the weekend?


----------



## rokaya

Any idea how many EOIs they process in a day or how many UIDs they release in a day?


----------



## Zmajche88

Has anyone's nominator been contacted?
Just randomly asking because my husband's boss is asking how much time would she need blah blah


----------



## sameh2030

Is there any priority for offshore applicants with a job offer in Australia above the FWHIT in one of the target sectors? if so can you please point me to the Direction number that outlines this?


----------



## Graykoala

Posting here for the first time, maybe this information will give you some insights into this visa program.
I am a recent PhD graduate from Australia and now work as a scientist in North America. I completed my PhD in early 2020 and then left Australia.
5 of my PhD colleagues and I graduated almost at the same time and came to know about this visa in may/2020. We all then lodged our EOIs in June/2020. We are in AgTech sector.

So in Late Jan/2021 and early Feb all of my friends got their UIDs without any RFIs. I am still waiting but I think the reason I am left out is because I am offshore. Maybe they will process it later as recently I contacted the GT officer Americas to provide them with some updated documents and I received a reply that they are processing all the applications and thank you for your patience.

Also one of these friends is unemployed for more than one year. One is on a part time job, one works as a scientist in Australia. Our research profiles and achievements are almost similar.
So I think they are prioritizing the onshore applicants and being onshore is a huge plus.


----------



## TheEndofDays

sameh2030 said:


> Is there any priority for offshore applicants with a job offer in Australia above the FWHIT in one of the target sectors? if so can you please point me to the Direction number that outlines this?


There’s none.


----------



## Wei Zhang

Wikki said:


> Hello everybody,
> EOI Submitted: 1st week of June 2020
> Sector: Energy
> RFI: received today
> No job offer.
> 
> I am looking for some help to answer the following questions asked by the department.
> 
> Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high-income threshold of AUD153,600.
> Evidence that you would have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in the target sector.
> Evidence that you would be an asset to Australia in the target sector.
> Guys your help would be much appreciated.


Hi Wikki, 
Thanks for your sharing. Did you get the PhD onshore? Or offshore.
Would you please share your profile?
I apply for the same field as you but I have not received any reply so far.
Thanks


----------



## Rus_GTI

sameh2030 said:


> Is there any priority for offshore applicants with a job offer in Australia above the FWHIT in one of the target sectors? if so can you please point me to the Direction number that outlines this?


I think there is but not sure whether it's binding or recommendation (I guess later only).

"Direction 89 gives priority allocation to Subclass 858 applications where:

(i) there is written communication from an Australian employer offering employment in Australia with an annual salary equivalent to or higher than the Fair Work High Income Threshold (FWHIT) of $153,600; or

(ii) the primary applicant’s current earnings is an amount equal or greater than the FWHIT

(iii) where there is evidence the primary applicant is to likely attract a salary that is equal to or greater than the FWHIT"


----------



## sameh2030

Rus_GTI said:


> I think there is but not sure whether it's binding or recommendation (I guess later only).
> 
> "Direction 89 gives priority allocation to Subclass 858 applications where:
> 
> (i) there is written communication from an Australian employer offering employment in Australia with an annual salary equivalent to or higher than the Fair Work High Income Threshold (FWHIT) of $153,600; or
> 
> (ii) the primary applicant’s current earnings is an amount equal or greater than the FWHIT
> 
> (iii) where there is evidence the primary applicant is to likely attract a salary that is equal to or greater than the FWHIT"


I truly appreciate your input, many thanks for the information!


----------



## rgbko0807

How does a GTO contact EOI applicants? Through email or phone call? I dont even know if my EOI was successfully lodged cuz there is no confirmation email or anything.


----------



## Bayleaf

rgbko0807 said:


> How does a GTO contact EOI applicants? Through email or phone call?


Typically email, if they require further information from you or if they want to issue you an UID.
I received my UID from [email protected]

I rarely heard anyone received phone call from GTO.



rgbko0807 said:


> I dont even know if my EOI was successfully lodged cuz there is no confirmation email or anything.


At the bottom of EOI submission page, before the "Submit" button, it has been made clear that:
_Please note: once you select Submit, an acknowledgement message will be displayed. You *will not* receive an email confirming that your EOI has been received. The Department will be in contact with you soon. _

As soon as you hit the "Submit" button, it should show a message something like the following:








(Wording & layout might change slightly as this was captured in June 2020)


----------



## raxataxa

Pippin35 said:


> hi Raxataxa, congratulations ! Would you tell me how many phd publications ( first author )you have? And what is your phd about. Thanks


My PhD is in health economics. I have around 10 publications.


----------



## sezra

Hi everyone, 

any of you have been nominated by a University or an organisation (through the HR department for example) instead of a person? 

We received a *S56* Request for Information to prove the *status of the nominator, *

and we don't know what to do.

Should we state that the university is one of the best in Australia and show that the research domain is one of the best in the world, etc? 



Any tips appreciated, 

Thank you


----------



## Crispr.YT

Hello guys,
Would adding recommendation letters to my June EOI be beneficial at all? if so, any tips for what should be written in there? or if you can provide an example letter to have an idea, that'd be amazing!


----------



## johnyjohny

sezra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> any of you have been nominated by a University or an organisation (through the HR department for example) instead of a person?
> 
> We received a *S56* Request for Information to prove the *status of the nominator, *
> 
> and we don't know what to do.
> 
> Should we state that the university is one of the best in Australia and show that the research domain is one of the best in the world, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips appreciated,
> 
> Thank you


status of the nominator means ??....just trying to understand.

Are they asking to provide evidence of national reputation. OR to prove that the nominator is Australian organization.


----------



## sezra

johnyjohny said:


> status of the nominator means ??....just trying to understand.
> 
> Are they asking to provide evidence of national reputation. OR to prove that the nominator is Australian organization.


Well, yeah this is a bit confusing, they wrote: 

*"Evidence of status of nominator*
_You need to provide evidence that your nominator who has signed on behalf of THE UNIVERSITY and who has testified to your record of
achievement, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise has the authority to sign the form 1000."_


----------



## randomw4lk

Any idea how long it would take to get a response after RFI? I have been waiting for a week after replying to their RFI.


----------



## p.scott930

Just got UID, so excited


----------



## gtisp2020

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Congratulations!


----------



## gti21

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Finally!!


----------



## Veyron

Hey Guys,
Got my Visa Grant today.
Timeline
Got UID : 21st Dec 2020
Applied Visa : 23rd Dec 2020
s-56 request(Indian PCC and Form 80) : 15th Jan 2021
Submitted documents : 21st Jan 2021
Visa Grant : 15th Feb 2021 (2:45PM)

All the best everyone.


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Well, yeah this is a bit confusing, they wrote:
> 
> *"Evidence of status of nominator*
> _You need to provide evidence that your nominator who has signed on behalf of THE UNIVERSITY and who has testified to your record of
> achievement, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise has the authority to sign the form 1000."_


I think you need to submit two evidences

1)_ your nominator who has signed on behalf of THE UNIVERSITY and who has testified to your record of achievement, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise (biography and evidences of his/her achievements and national reputation)
2) your nominator (on behalf of the THE UNIVERSITY) has the authority to sign the form 1000 (you need to discuss with the HR department to find the relevant legislation of your university for signing such document on behalf of the university)_

I guess one of the senior HR officials (who may not have national reputation in your field) signed the form 1000 on behalf of the university. If so, did you provide any additional form 1000 and/or recommendation letter signed by your supervisor/head of the department/dean etc.? 

If you don't have concrete evidences as mentioned above I would suggest to consult with an expert lawyer before responding to the s56.


----------



## Hunter_u

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Congratulations! When did you submit the EOI?


----------



## Jesmine

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## p.scott930

Hunter_u said:


> Congratulations! When did you submit the EOI?


June 18th.
send additional documents three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.


----------



## YASEER2020

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Congratulations! 
May I know when did you submit the EOI and which sector?


----------



## raxataxa

gti21 said:


> Nope! Just standard rejection email...
> 
> Working as a postdoc & onshore, but she didn't provide any additional info (e.g., recommendation letter, forms, etc.) after submitting EOI...


I think that's an error on her part. It is important to update the dept with important docs. I updated them with the nomination + reference letter, PhD certificates, new passport etc. If anyone hasn't done that, I would recommend them to do so. This is my personal view though.


----------



## Jesmine

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Could you please share your profile? What is the sector you applied under?


----------



## Narumatu

July applicants still waiting 💪🏿💪🏿💪🏿


----------



## p.scott930

I submitted the EOI on 18th June and got UID today.
Sector: Medtech
Country: onshore
PhD status: thesis under examination
Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
Citations: 800 in total. H-index = 9
Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
Invited reviews: 7 times
Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant

Sent additional documents (including form 1000) three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.
No RFI
The current supervisor agrees to provide a long-term position.


----------



## Crispr.YT

p.scott930 said:


> Just got UID, so excited


Congratulations.


----------



## gti21

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted the EOI on 18th June and got UID today.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: thesis under examination
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 800 in total. H-index = 9
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> Sent additional documents (including form 1000) three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.
> No RFI
> The current supervisor agrees to provide a long-term position.


As we discussed before, I believe your 3 first-author papers all with IF > 10 ...
Might be important for those who have similar profiles and try to figure out the probability of receiving a UID


----------



## p.scott930

gti21 said:


> As we discussed before, I believe your 3 first-author papers all with IF > 10 ...
> Might be important for those who have similar profiles and try to figure out the probability of receiving a UID


Thanks for your reminder.
This is the profile I submitted in the first place. During the waiting, two first-authored papers with IF > 10 got published.


----------



## Jesmine

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted the EOI on 18th June and got UID today.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: thesis under examination
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 800 in total. H-index = 9
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> Sent additional documents (including form 1000) three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.
> No RFI
> The current supervisor agrees to provide a long-term position.


Thank you for sharing your profile. 
Meantime, did you send an update about completing the final review of your PhD?


----------



## GTIP2021

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted the EOI on 18th June and got UID today.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: thesis under examination
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 800 in total. H-index = 9
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> Sent additional documents (including form 1000) three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.
> No RFI
> The current supervisor agrees to provide a long-term position.


Congratulations,
Could you please let us know your area of research?
Are you working in the area of materials science?
When did you submit the form 1000?


----------



## stream1092

Veyron said:


> Hey Guys,
> Got my Visa Grant today.
> Timeline
> Got UID : 21st Dec 2020
> Applied Visa : 23rd Dec 2020
> s-56(Indian PCC and Form 80) : 15th Jan 2021
> Visa Grant : 15th Feb 2021 (2:45PM)
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congrats!

May I know how much time it took for you to get the Indian PCC?


----------



## randomw4lk

I just got my UID today. 
Sector: Data science
Country: onshore
Degree: PhD
Publications: 3 first-author, not so strong in terms of publications as I don't want to be in academics
Job: industry
EOI: mid-June
RFI: 5th Feb
Extra docs submitted: 14th Feb
UID: 15th Feb

I think submitting Form 1000 got me UID in a day. Suggest other people to submit whatever supporting documents as soon as you get them, just to avoid the delay caused by RFI. Good luck!


----------



## Veyron

stream1092 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> May I know how much time it took for you to get the Indian PCC?


It took close to 2 weeks to get my Indian PCC . I had to courier my original passport with the documents.


----------



## Zmajche88

Congratulations everyone on getting UID and visas


----------



## Hunter_u

randomw4lk said:


> I just got my UID today.
> Sector: Data science
> Country: onshore
> Degree: PhD
> Publications: 3 first-author, not so strong in terms of publications as I don't want to be in academics
> Job: industry
> EOI: mid-June
> RFI: 5th Feb
> Extra docs submitted: 14th Feb
> UID: 15th Feb
> 
> I think submitting Form 1000 got me UID in a day. Suggest other people to submit whatever supporting documents as soon as you get them, just to avoid the delay caused by RFI. Good luck!


Hi, congratulations for your UID. What information did they request (RFI) ?


----------



## randomw4lk

Hunter_u said:


> Hi, congratulations for your UID. What information did they request (RFI) ?


They asked for these:
· *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*
· *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*
· *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector.*


----------



## Crispr.YT

randomw4lk said:


> They asked for these:
> · *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*
> · *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*
> · *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector.*


How would you answer the last two questions? Especially the salary thing 🥺


----------



## randomw4lk

Crispr.YT said:


> How would you answer the last two questions? Especially the salary thing 🥺


My current salary is close to FWHIT, and I submitted a job ad on Seek that matches my background (not too difficult to find for data science). About achievements, I just resubmitted my publications together with form 1000.


----------



## MouBr

randomw4lk said:


> They asked for these:
> · *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*
> · *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*
> · *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector.*


 Hi, Congratulations on getting UID. May I know how did you answer the Organisation chart question? I am on the same boat and since organisation chart is a strictly private data in my organisation I cannot share it.


----------



## randomw4lk

MouBr said:


> Hi, Congratulations on getting UID. May I know how did you answer the Organisation chart question? I am on the same boat and since organisation chart is a strictly private data in my organisation I cannot share it.


I drew an ugly chart using powerpoint. It includes my reporting line only, not the whole company.


----------



## MouBr

randomw4lk said:


> I drew an ugly chart using powerpoint. It includes my reporting line only, not the whole company.


lol..ok noted. I will try, although not too ugly then. How about did you get the document self declared by notary?


----------



## deep2020

Sector MedTech, Onshore, 8 publications (5 first author q1 journals), PhD close to submission. Submitted an EOI in Dec 2020. Received a job offer of 93k this week, in industry not in academia and is way below the threshold. Want to know your opinion if submitting this job offer help in any way ?


----------



## shankvijay

Veyron said:


> It took close to 2 weeks to get my Indian PCC . I had to courier my original passport with the documents.


Is it safe to courier original passport ? I am a bit scared about that.


----------



## Wikki

randomw4lk said:


> They asked for these:
> · *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*
> · *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*
> · *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector.*


Hello, They asked me the same questions, would you please share how did you answer these questions with evidence?


----------



## randomw4lk

Wikki said:


> Hello, They asked me the same questions, would you please share how did you answer these questions with evidence?


I shared my employment contract, payslip, details about current job, organisational chart, and a job ad with salary above the income threshold.


----------



## Wikki

randomw4lk said:


> I shared my employment contract, payslip, details about current job, organisational chart, and a job ad with salary above the income threshold.


I do not have a job offer, therefore, I need the advice to prepare a strong response.
Can you please share the answer to the following questions;
(a) Is your current employment salary above/below 90K?
(b) is your employment contract for one year or more?


----------



## p.scott930

Dear all,

I have a question about 858 application
Do we have to input all the details of the "Non-migrating members of the family unit"?
They asked a lot, such as details of passport, National identity card, marriage status, used names, visa/travel history to Australia etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## randomw4lk

Wikki said:


> I do not have a job offer, therefore, I need the advice to prepare a strong response.
> Can you please share the answer to the following questions;
> (a) Is your current employment salary above/below 90K?
> (b) is your employment contract for one year or more?


I have a full-time job with salary close to the income threshold.


----------



## Wikki

randomw4lk said:


> I have a full-time job with salary close to the income threshold.


Can you please check your inbox? Thanks


----------



## Pluto06

Just in case this helps anyone this was my timeline: 

01/12/2020 EOI lodged 
09/12/2020 UID received
01/02/2021 Visa lodged, and medical requested
08/02/2021 Medical completed 
12/02/2021 Visa (subclass 858) granted

MedTech, offshore, with postdoc offer, in last couple of months of PhD


----------



## Alexsin21

GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, has anyone already asked from global talent officers to know whether MedTech is under health industries?


Normally they won't entertain specific questions but would direct to main eligibility requirements (where industry sectors are also outlined). If you fall into any of the category, make your application genuinely strong from day 1 & apply accordingly. Once Eoi is received (max 15 days as per my case) you will be requested additional documents if they need more clarification but remeber to keep it always clear, concise and effortless for assigned(to you) CO. Initially a document processing officer will liaise with you until all the documentation is done then it goes to a decision maker as a part of final step towards application result.


----------



## MouBr

Hello,

Does anyone know if recommendation letter always better to have in company's letter head? Would recommendations on official email should also be fine with the recommender's email signature? As due to Covid one of my manager could not go to office to print the recommendation letter in letter head as it is available in office only.

Many Thanks!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Pluto06 said:


> Just in case this helps anyone this was my timeline:
> 
> 01/12/2020 EOI lodged
> 09/12/2020 UID received
> 01/02/2021 Visa lodged, and medical requested
> 08/02/2021 Medical completed
> 12/02/2021 Visa (subclass 858) granted
> 
> MedTech, offshore, with postdoc offer, in last couple of months of PhD


Congratulations, it is a very PR fast journey, may I know if you made a contact with GTO before EOI submission ?
And also curious to see your profile, can you please share your profile too, please?


----------



## hannal

I read somewhere that it's recommended to submit the nominator's CV however I feel it's not easy to ask my nominator for that. Could anyone please suggest. Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

p.scott930 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question about 858 application
> Do we have to input all the details of the "Non-migrating members of the family unit"?
> They asked a lot, such as details of passport, National identity card, marriage status, used names, visa/travel history to Australia etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This question only applies to your spouse and children, not applicable to parents and siblings.
If you have spouse/children not applying to migrate with you, then you do have to fill this out.


----------



## Bayleaf

MouBr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if recommendation letter always better to have in company's letter head? Would recommendations on official email should also be fine with the recommender's email signature? As due to Covid one of my manager could not go to office to print the recommendation letter in letter head as it is available in office only.
> 
> Many Thanks!


You can also consider asking your nominator to type out your nomination letter in Microsoft Word and add the company logo as header and company address/contact details as footer.


----------



## Bayleaf

hannal said:


> I read somewhere that it's recommended to submit the nominator's CV however I feel it's not easy to ask my nominator for that. Could anyone please suggest. Thanks


It is recommended, but if your nominator has national/international reputation, he/she probably already has his/her profile/biography available online.
In my case, I provided a pdf of my nominator (university professor)'s profile from the university website, his biography from conference and news articles featuring him. I didn't provide his CV.


----------



## hannal

Bayleaf said:


> It is recommended, but if your nominator has national/international reputation, he/she probably already has his/her profile/biography available online.
> In my case, I provided a pdf of my nominator (university professor)'s profile from the university website, his biography from conference and news articles featuring him. I didn't provide his CV.


This is very helpful. Many thanks


----------



## Jan 2020

p.scott930 said:


> I submitted the EOI on 18th June and got UID today.
> Sector: Medtech
> Country: onshore
> PhD status: thesis under examination
> Publications: 3 first-author (one with IF > 10), 10 co-author (5 with IF>10)
> Citations: 800 in total. H-index = 9
> Conferences: 5 international (2 invited talks and 3 poster pre)
> Invited reviews: 7 times
> Award: Outstanding reviewer, one travel grant
> 
> Sent additional documents (including form 1000) three times in Nov 2020 and Jan 2021.
> No RFI
> The current supervisor agrees to provide a long-term position.


Congrats!


----------



## MouBr

Bayleaf said:


> You can also consider asking your nominator to type out your nomination letter in Microsoft Word and add the company logo as header and company address/contact details as footer.


 Thanks, for your response. But I have few documents already in company letter heard and this document if turns out a bit different might give negative impression. I guess I will have and see when the office reopens.


----------



## Rsaleh

Hi guys, quick question please.
In the nomination from If the applicant is a PHD student in the last 6 months, but the nominator would be an Australian company. Should he apply as a profession or as a research and academia in the form?

Cheers,


----------



## Bayleaf

Rsaleh said:


> Hi guys, quick question please.
> In the nomination from If the applicant is a PHD student in the last 6 months, but the nominator would be an Australian company. Should he apply as a profession or as a research and academia in the form?
> 
> Cheers,


Assuming you are referring to Form 1000 Question 7, what does the applicant's current credential/achievement point to? Profession or research & academia? The nominator should be irrelevant in this question as the question is asking about the nominee.


----------



## Rsaleh

Bayleaf said:


> Assuming you are referring to Form 1000 Question 7, what does the applicant's current credential/achievement point to? Profession or research & academia? The nominator should be irrelevant in this question as the question is asking about the nominee.


yes then it's Academia, Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Nana689

Hi, anyone in health science sectors received UID recently? Thanks you so much.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Seem like only EOIs that were submitted in *June* are being processed.

What about EOIs that were submitted in *July, August,* and so on?

Does anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## Rahuldecember

randomw4lk said:


> I just got my UID today.
> Sector: Data science
> Country: onshore
> Degree: PhD
> Publications: 3 first-author, not so strong in terms of publications as I don't want to be in academics
> Job: industry
> EOI: mid-June
> RFI: 5th Feb
> Extra docs submitted: 14th Feb
> UID: 15th Feb
> 
> I think submitting Form 1000 got me UID in a day. Suggest other people to submit whatever supporting documents as soon as you get them, just to avoid the delay caused by RFI. Good luck!


could you please share detail or profile of your nominator?


----------



## Bless&Hope

Pluto06 said:


> Just in case this helps anyone this was my timeline:
> 
> 01/12/2020 EOI lodged
> 09/12/2020 UID received
> 01/02/2021 Visa lodged, and medical requested
> 08/02/2021 Medical completed
> 12/02/2021 Visa (subclass 858) granted
> 
> MedTech, offshore, with postdoc offer, in last couple of months of PhD


Congratulation on your achievement. I would be helpful if you could clarify one of my doubts. After we submit the 858 application, whether a bridging visa will be issued to all applicants immediately. May I know from your experience?.


----------



## hannal

My files to submit EOI are well greater than 1M. How can I submit them? Thanks


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

hannal said:


> My files to submit EOI are well greater than 1M. How can I submit them? Thanks




*___*
If you have submitted an EOI and want to provide additional documents that you did not include in your EOI, send them to [email protected] and we will attach them to your file*. Please provide your passport number in your email.* Note: this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents were attached to your file.


----------



## hannal

haruimam said:


> *___*
> If you have submitted an EOI and want to provide additional documents that you did not include in your EOI, send them to [email protected] and we will attach them to your file*. Please provide your passport number in your email.* Note: this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents were attached to your file.


Many thanks


----------



## Ahmed.I.S.Khalil

Hi All,
I am willing to apply for GTI, but I have few enquiries about the application. I really appreciate your advice!

*Enquiries:*
1- As a computational biologist with PhD degree in computer science, which sector should I apply for (*Medical Technology* or *Quantum Information/Advance Digital/Data Science and ICT*) ? Does success of application depend on the sector ?
2- Does it help if I wait for getting a job offer, giving that the salary will not meet the Fair Work High Income Threshold ?
3- How long does it usually take for getting respond on my application ?
4- Can I apply now, and then provide the job offer later to save some time?

*Main points of my profile:*

I am currently working as Research Fellow/Associate at School of Computer Science and Engineering, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore for 1.5 years. Earlier, I have worked as Teaching/Research assistant in Cairo University, Egypt for 3.5 years.
I received the PhD degree from NTU in May 2020. Earlier, I got the B.Sc. and M.Sc. degrees from Cairo University, Egypt, in 2011 and 2015, respectively.
I have three published journal and two conferences (main papers are related to computational biology). Three more journals are in the review process.
My main research area is developing computational method to study the oncology and immunology.
I am in conduct with Professor form an Australian University that can provide me a Nomination letter. Also, I am expecting to get job offer in next few months.


Thanks in advance for your help,
Ahmed Khalil


----------



## darkknight2099

Ahmed.I.S.Khalil said:


> Hi All,
> I am willing to apply for GTI, but I have few enquiries about the application. I really appreciate your advice!
> 
> *Enquiries:*
> 1- As a computational biologist with PhD degree in computer science, which sector should I apply for (*Medical Technology* or *Quantum Information/Advance Digital/Data Science and ICT*) ? Does success of application depend on the sector ?
> 2- Does it help if I wait for getting a job offer, giving that the salary will not meet the Fair Work High Income Threshold ?
> 3- How long does it usually take for getting respond on my application ?
> 4- Can I apply now, and then provide the job offer later to save some time?
> 
> *Main points of my profile:*
> 
> I am currently working as Research Fellow/Associate at School of Computer Science and Engineering, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore for 1.5 years. Earlier, I have worked as Teaching/Research assistant in Cairo University, Egypt for 3.5 years.
> I received the PhD degree from NTU in May 2020. Earlier, I got the B.Sc. and M.Sc. degrees from Cairo University, Egypt, in 2011 and 2015, respectively.
> I have three published journal and two conferences (main papers are related to computational biology). Three more journals are in the review process.
> My main research area is developing computational method to study the oncology and immunology.
> I am in conduct with Professor form an Australian University that can provide me a Nomination letter. Also, I am expecting to get job offer in next few months.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help,
> Ahmed Khalil


1- Choose the sector that shows your international recognition. 
2- Up to you, job offer is better than nothing. 
3- EOI response is 6 to 7 months and maybe even longer than that. 
4- yes you can, by emailing them the documents to attach them to your case.


----------



## Dream2021

Hi all, my friend got a RFI after submitting his EOI. Is this a good sign or a bad sign?


----------



## Ahmed.I.S.Khalil

darkknight2099 said:


> 1- Choose the sector that shows your international recognition.
> 2- Up to you, job offer is better than nothing.
> 3- EOI response is 6 to 7 months and maybe even longer than that.
> 4- yes you can, by emailing them the documents to attach them to your case.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Dream2021 said:


> Hi all, my friend got a RFI after submitting his EOI. Is this a good sign or a bad sign?


*Good sign*

May I know what are the *additional information* requested and when he *submitted* his/her EOI?


----------



## Fo1991

guys do you see the energy sector ? I suppose its removed !


----------



## Rus_GTI

Fo1991 said:


> guys do you see the energy sector ? I suppose its removed !


It's not - check here





Global Talent Expression of Interest form


Use this form to refer highly skilled individual at the top of their field or apply for Distinguished Talent visa application if invited by the Department




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Fo1991

yeah i dont see energy sector as well ! its strange !


----------



## sezra

hannal said:


> My files to submit EOI are well greater than 1M. How can I submit them? Thanks


Try to use iLovePDF | Online PDF tools for PDF lovers to compress it


----------



## Neilsmart

Is there anyone got in Agetech UID recently????


----------



## Crispr.YT

30th June 2020 EOI - still nervously waiting 😢
MedTech


----------



## cidc

Hi, I got granted an 858. 
FinTech, earning over the threshold. I had some evidences of recognition granted by my organisation.
I don't have exact dates, but I recall lodging my EOI in Oct and receiving a UID in < 2 weeks. From there on, I took about 6 weeks to lodge an application including getting a nomination etc. Received an S56 2 weeks after lodging+health checks, that I responded to early Feb. Sent a polite email follow up 2 weeks after the S56 response and got granted next day. 
The S56 was for police checks and employment evidence (I'd missed providing this as part of the initial application). Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## aseka

Crispr.YT said:


> 30th June 2020 EOI - still nervously waiting 😢
> MedTech


Same here - Applied 23rd June 2020 / MedTech / EOI submitted. No response yet. Any idea when we can expect some response?


----------



## Island_man

Neilsmart said:


> Is there anyone got in Agetech UID recently????


I have been waiting since last Nov. Based on posts here, it seems that there is a long queue....

When did you submit EOI, mate?
Cheers


----------



## Island_man

cidc said:


> Hi, I got granted an 858.
> FinTech, earning over the threshold. I had some evidences of recognition granted by my organisation.
> I don't have exact dates, but I recall lodging my EOI in Oct and receiving a UID in < 2 weeks. From there on, I took about 6 weeks to lodge an application including getting a nomination etc. Received an S56 2 weeks after lodging+health checks, that I responded to early Feb. Sent a polite email follow up 2 weeks after the S56 response and got granted next day.
> The S56 was for police checks and employment evidence (I'd missed providing this as part of the initial application). Happy to answer any questions.


Congratulations!
I believe you have a very strong profile as you got UID very soon after EOI. Enjoy your new chapter.
Cheers


----------



## Neilsmart

Island_man said:


> I have been waiting since last Nov. Based on posts here, it seems that there is a long queue....
> 
> When did you submit EOI, mate?
> Cheers


Thanks 
I submitted 30th June


----------



## Anurag123

Hi I'm an offshore applicant. I have completed my PhD(Civil Engineering) in April 2019 from National Institute of Technology Warangal, Telangana State, India.
I have 5 Publications and 4 International conferences
I want to apply for Global Talent Visa under Infrastructure and tourism(Newly added sector).As my work mostly relates to Infrastructure sector.
I'm currently working in India for ₹90K/Month as a Assistant Professor.
The problem is I don't have a nominator from AUS. Could anyone help in finding the nominator or ways to find the nominator.
Does the Nominator need to have PhD in Civil Engineering? or a PR holder with Master's degree(Civil Engineering) and work experience is enough?
Does Registered Migration Agent (RMA) would help in finding out the nominator?
Kindly help me finding the nominator. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bayleaf

Anurag123 said:


> Does the Nominator need to have PhD in Civil Engineering? or a PR holder with Master's degree(Civil Engineering) and work experience is enough?


Nominators do not need to have a PhD qualification but they must be an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen or an Australian organisation with a *national reputation* in the same field as you.


----------



## Anurag123

Bayleaf said:


> Nominators do not need to have a PhD qualification but they must be an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen or an Australian organisation with a *national reputation* in the same field as you.


How to approach and convince them for nomination?


----------



## Anurag123

Do Off-shore applicants require a Registered Migration Agent(RMA) ? or can I do it on my own? What are the advantages of having an RMA.. There are charging around ₹60,000 for EOI submission and guidance. Is it worth having them by paying huge amount?


----------



## Pat-ps

Applicants (final semester PhD students) who didn't have a recent formal English test score, what document did you submit to prove functional English?


----------



## Fo1991

and again Energy come back


----------



## GTI+2020oct

Fo1991 said:


> and again Energy come back


Hi Fo, which email address did you send to? Why I have never received a reply from the globaltalent email account?


----------



## Fo1991

Hi , [email protected] 
Thai( previous talent support officer ) come back to answering questions ,check it again


GTI+2020oct said:


> Hi Fo, which email address did you send to? Why I have never received a reply from the globaltalent email account?


lo


----------



## DevrajC

cidc said:


> Hi, I got granted an 858.
> FinTech, earning over the threshold. I had some evidences of recognition granted by my organisation.
> I don't have exact dates, but I recall lodging my EOI in Oct and receiving a UID in < 2 weeks. From there on, I took about 6 weeks to lodge an application including getting a nomination etc. Received an S56 2 weeks after lodging+health checks, that I responded to early Feb. Sent a polite email follow up 2 weeks after the S56 response and got granted next day.
> The S56 was for police checks and employment evidence (I'd missed providing this as part of the initial application). Happy to answer any questions.


Which email you use for your polite follow-up?This one 
[email protected]???


----------



## Narumatu

haruimam said:


> Seem like only EOIs that were submitted in *June* are being processed.
> 
> What about EOIs that were submitted in *July, August,* and so on?
> 
> Does anyone have any updates on this?


6 th July still waiting


----------



## valerie_1

DigitalRefuse said:


> *Got my GTI grant (Subclass 124) on the 2nd. Yippiekayay!*
> 
> Pretty straightforward process (barring some exceptional issues I had due to the pandemic)
> 
> *Here's a timeline:*
> 
> Submitted EOI - 09/09/2020 (Sept)
> Got Invitation to Apply - 10/09/2020 (Oct)
> Oct to Nov 2020: Collecting documentation
> Application submitted in IMMIAccount: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Got s56 Request for More Info: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020) - at this stage, I had to source the PCC from 3 different countries I have lived in for extended periods. Compounding this issue > my family was stuck in the USA due to the lockdowns and international airport closures, hence their PCC's and Health Exams were delayed quite a bit
> Request for Health Exams: 11/12/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Around the 14th of Nov 2020, the subclass 124 visa applications were stopped and replaced with the subclass 858 visa. Anyone who had created a profile on Immiaccount and submitted the application before the 14th is still processed for the subclass 124 visa.
> Cleared Health Exam for myself: 11/18/2020 (Nov 2020)
> Nov - Dec 2020 - Wait time as family had to transit 2 countries with 2 week quarantine in each country enroute to home in Singapore
> Family PCC's completed: 12/29/2020 (Dec 2020)
> Family Health Exams completed: 01/05/2021 (Jan 2021)
> Additional Health Exam request: 01/07/2021 (Jan 2021)
> Additional Health Exam completed: 01/19/2021 (Jan 2021)
> eMedical updated: 01/25/2021 (Jan 2021)
> *GTI Grant Notification* - 02/-2/2021 (Feb 2021)
> 
> *My profile*: Have built and scaled several hundred-million plus dollar businesses in 17 years, mostly in tech across data, AI/ ML, cloud business lines and information security, including 3 startups.
> Have a few patent applications pending, several publications to name and exceed the payscale threshold significantly.
> 
> *Why did I leave the USA?* The immigration system there is broken beyond your wildest dreams. If I as a successful business builder, who has worked at 3 Fortune 500 companies is well known in the industry and still have to struggle with new paperwork every year or every 2 years based on the whims and fancies of some faceless bureaucrat to just get my Greencard application over the line, I'm definitely moving someplace where people are valued. (Plus I got family down under, and ain't gonna freeze my rear in Canada with an near similar broken immigration system like the USA)
> 
> There's so much I can do in AUS including building new businesses from scratch
> 
> Overall, very satisfied with the process and how it turned out. Looking forward to new beginnings!


Can you hire me ? Similar background as an employee (not employer) and similar story as well


----------



## NinjaWarrior

I want to attach my recommendation letter from the nominee to my application. How can I do it?


----------



## Rsaleh

NinjaWarrior said:


> I want to attach my recommendation letter from the nominee to my application. How can I do it?


send an email for them with your passport No. and your name and they will add it to your application


----------



## PaulAUS

Pat-ps said:


> Applicants (final semester PhD students) who didn't have a recent formal English test score, what document did you submit to prove functional English?


In my case, I contacted the Graduate Research Office, which actually deals with International students at my Uni. I told them I need a letter from the Uni that I have met language criteria during admission and now successfully commencing my studies here at Aus Uni for more than 3 years. They put all those info to that letter and I submitted that as an English proficiency certificate during my visa application. Cheers.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 02nd Feb under Fintech (As per GTO advise over email) with following -
> 
> 1. 10+ year of experience in IT Solution Architect with core competence in Payments, Fraud Detection, Reconciliations, and backend integration for AU Banking System.
> 2. Various reconginisation and Award from two major AU banking and IT service company includes from CEO, CIO and GM's.
> 3. Five recommendation from role like Head of or Director of 4 different organisation.
> 4. 2 or 3 Articles authored and member of few Industry recognised institutions.
> 5. Indivual nominator holding executive role in one of Major AU Bank.
> 6. Currently deputed in Australia but salary is not meeting 153K AUD - Submitted few reference advertisment, one email from Job consultantcy confirming potential Salary.
> 7. Submitted form 1000 with expected Salary therhold or above.
> 
> Do you see a postitive way ?
> Approx how long it might take for UID if all good ?
> Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger ?
> 
> Thank you In Advance.


Hi, Have got contact by Global and asked documents -
Recommendations - Attached but missing.
Proof of project or solutions i mentioned in my profile.
CEO and CIO reconginistion proof 

Response -

1. Attached recommendations letter again
2. Emails and some awards/nominations/emails to proof my solutions or project worked.
3. Attached CEO emails send to team along with supporting emails proof i was key part of that project.
4. Attached CIO Award email to team and proof of supporting emails which again proofs my invovlement during that period.

Any comments - if this is ok and what you guys think ?


----------



## GTI+2020oct

Hi Kanhaiya, 

Just would like to know where did you get the contact of GTO? Thanks. 



Kanhaiya said:


> Hi, Have got contact by Global and asked documents -
> Recommendations - Attached but missing.
> Proof of project or solutions i mentioned in my profile.
> CEO and CIO reconginistion proof
> 
> Response -
> 
> 1. Attached recommendations letter again
> 2. Emails and some awards/nominations/emails to proof my solutions or project worked.
> 3. Attached CEO emails send to team along with supporting emails proof i was key part of that project.
> 4. Attached CIO Award email to team and proof of supporting emails which again proofs my invovlement during that period.
> 
> Any comments - if this is ok and what you guys think ?


----------



## Kanhaiya

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hi Kanhaiya,
> 
> Just would like to know where did you get the contact of GTO? Thanks.


you can get in linkdin. Here i got in email.


----------



## Hunter_u

Greetings to everyone!
I am wondering if anyone knows where to find job post in computer vision, machine learning with the salary higher than the FWHIT on websites like Seek?

Cheers


----------



## Mangoboy

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi, Have got contact by Global and asked documents -
> Recommendations - Attached but missing.
> Proof of project or solutions i mentioned in my profile.
> CEO and CIO reconginistion proof
> 
> Response -
> 
> 1. Attached recommendations letter again
> 2. Emails and some awards/nominations/emails to proof my solutions or project worked.
> 3. Attached CEO emails send to team along with supporting emails proof i was key part of that project.
> 4. Attached CIO Award email to team and proof of supporting emails which again proofs my invovlement during that period.
> 
> Any comments - if this is ok and what you guys think ?



Sounds like a positive response 
Very surprised at how fast they responded to your EOI!


----------



## Narumatu

Today, I received a part-time position as a lecturer in an Australian university. The pay is way lower than the threshold requested by GTI that is 35% of full time pay for level B step 1. I am in final year PhD, thesis submitted and awaiting examination.

I wanted to know if sending the offer letter will help my chances of getting UID. Expression of interested submitted on 6 July 2020


----------



## duynguyen

Hi, is still anyone waiting for EOI outcome (in June) like me?


----------



## Neilsmart

duynguyen said:


> Hi, is still anyone waiting for EOI outcome (in June) like me?


Me


----------



## Rsaleh

duynguyen said:


> Hi, is still anyone waiting for EOI outcome (in June) like me?


me


----------



## aseka

duynguyen said:


> Hi, is still anyone waiting for EOI outcome (in June) like me?


Yes me. Submitted 23rd June. When did you submit?


----------



## aseka

Narumatu said:


> Today, I received a part-time position as a lecturer in an Australian university. The pay is way lower than the threshold requested by GTI that is 35% of full time pay for level B step 1. I am in final year PhD, thesis submitted and awaiting examination.
> 
> I wanted to know if sending the offer letter will help my chances of getting UID. Expression of interested submitted on 6 July 2020


It’s better to submit and keep your file up to date.


----------



## duynguyen

aseka said:


> Yes me. Submitted 23rd June. When did you submit?


I submitted 26th. I hope there will be an outcome even it is a rejection .


----------



## Narumatu

aseka said:


> It’s better to submit and keep your file up to date.


Thank you!


----------



## Monnaa

aseka said:


> Yes me. Submitted 23rd June. When did you submit?


Also waiting. We are on the same day. 23 June.
Good luck!


----------



## aseka

duynguyen said:


> I submitted 26th. I hope there will be an outcome even it is a rejection .


Thats true, hope they get to the 20's fast....


----------



## Neilsmart

aseka said:


> Thats true, hope they get to the 20's fast....


I submitted 30th of June....


----------



## aseka

Neilsmart said:


> I submitted 30th of June....


great, fingers crossed. Hopefully we should get some response before this month end. May be..


----------



## Zmajche88

Looks like they are speeding up lol they will take 2-3 months to clear June then 2-3 months to clear July at current pace


----------



## aseka

Zmajche88 said:


> Looks like they are speeding up lol they will take 2-3 months to clear June then 2-3 months to clear July at current pace


haha lol... i am not sure why does it take so long for them to process each application...


----------



## rokaya

July 2020 applicants sit tight; we will receive responses by July 2021.


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> Looks like they are speeding up lol they will take 2-3 months to clear June then 2-3 months to clear July at current pace





rokaya said:


> July 2020 applicants sit tight; we will receive responses by July 2021.


😂🤣😅


----------



## aseka

Monnaa said:


> Also waiting. We are on the same day. 23 June.
> Good luck!


Awesome, Good luck to you too! Let us know once you hear back from them.


----------



## Pippin35

Hi there, can someone tell me filling form 1000 at the EOI stage will give you more chances to get selected or only reference letter from the nominator is enough?


----------



## GTI+2020oct

Pippin35 said:


> Hi there, can someone tell me filling form 1000 at the EOI stage will give you more chances to get selected or only reference letter from the nominator is enough?


I submitted the 1000 form but have been waiting since October last years.


----------



## Jesmine

duynguyen said:


> Hi, is still anyone waiting for EOI outcome (in June) like me?


Yes. I submitted 28th June 2020


----------



## gtisp2020

Pippin35 said:


> Hi there, can someone tell me filling form 1000 at the EOI stage will give you more chances to get selected or only reference letter from the nominator is enough?


Don't know whether it will increase the chances but can tell you that my labmate's EOI (submitted in early June'20, onshore) got rejected a couple of weeks ago. He has publications in top journals, good track record, awards and submitted his thesis but he didn't submit form 1000 or any recommendation letter.


----------



## Pippin35

gtisp2020 said:


> Don't know whether it will increase the chances but can tell you that my labmate's EOI (submitted in early June'20, onshore) got rejected a couple of weeks ago. He has publications in top journals, good track record, awards and submitted his thesis but he didn't submit form 1000 or any recommendation letter.


----------



## Pippin35

Thanks. One more question. After submitting the thesis I had a full time job for sometime and now in a part time job. I sent EOI when I was doing the full time post doc. If I update with current part time job, will it be unfavourable ? Also, in form1000 has to mention about current salary, if it is part time do we have to mention that salary or the full time equalant salary?


----------



## gtisp2020

Pippin35 said:


> After submitting the thesis I had a full time job for sometime and now in a part time job. I sent EOI when I was doing the full time post doc. If I update with current part time job, will it be unfavourable ?


Could be unfavorable, but you and your nominator may try to explain this and highlight your potential to get a full-time job again (with your expertise and skills) in the cover and reference letters respectively.



Pippin35 said:


> Also, in form1000 has to mention about current salary, if it is part time do we have to mention that salary or the full time equalant salary?


I think you should mention the part-time salary, not the full time equivalent salary. Others may have different opinion.


----------



## nstav

Got my grant today!!
EOI Submitted : Mid Oct
EOI: Mid December
Application Submitted : 25 Dec
S56 : 18 Jan
S56 submitted : 24 Jan
Visa Grant : 19 Feb


----------



## QldYang

gtisp2020 said:


> Don't know whether it will increase the chances but can tell you that my labmate's EOI (submitted in early June'20, onshore) got rejected a couple of weeks ago. He has publications in top journals, good track record, awards and submitted his thesis but he didn't submit form 1000 or any recommendation letter.


Thanks for sharing. I am wondering whether you labmate got a job offer? I assume for PhD student who has not formally graduated, a job offer is the key to get a UID.


----------



## SamIQ86

deep2020 said:


> ubmitted an EOI in Dec 2020. Re





randomw4lk said:


> I just got my UID today.
> Sector: Data science
> Country: onshore
> Degree: PhD
> Publications: 3 first-author, not so strong in terms of publications as I don't want to be in academics
> Job: industry
> EOI: mid-June
> RFI: 5th Feb
> Extra docs submitted: 14th Feb
> UID: 15th Feb
> 
> I think submitting Form 1000 got me UID in a day. Suggest other people to submit whatever supporting documents as soon as you get them, just to avoid the delay caused by RFI. Good luck!


*randomw4lk *
Congratulations on getting your UID. Quick question please, 

I have submitted my EOI (Data Science) on the 15th of August 2020 and till this moment I did not receive anything. So, I am going to update my application since I have received my PhD outcome last month. Should I also submit Form 1000? and the form should be filled by the nominator NOT me? right ?.

Regards.


----------



## Graykoala

I received my UID on Feb 18th/2021
EOI submitted early June/2020
Provided updated CV and new publications details sometime in Oct/2020
Provided new publications details in January/2021, this time I also provided responses to GTI questions such as employability, how I will be an asset to Australia etc.
Profile: Recent phd graduate from Australia
Works as a scientist in North America
Sector AgTech
Income below GTI threshold
7 publications as first Author, some conferences
Worked as a post doc in Australia


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Graykoala said:


> I received my UID on Feb 18th/2021
> EOI submitted early June/2020
> Provided updated CV and new publications details sometime in Oct/2020
> Provided new publications details in January/2021, this time I also provided responses to GTI questions such as employability, how I will be an asset to Australia etc.
> Profile: Recent phd graduate from Australia
> Works as a scientist in North America
> Sector AgTech
> Income below GTI threshold
> 7 publications as first Author, some conferences
> Worked as a post doc in Australia


Congratulations !


----------



## Alidigi2222

Hi guys
Finally, today I got my Invitation Code. Thanks to all the people who created this thread and all the people who helped others with their information.
My brief History:
EOI: May 2020
RFI: 14 JAN, 2021
Code: 15 FEB, 2021
Sector: Energy
Work & research Field: renewable energy; electric vehicles

I created an "immi" account and went through the lodge steps. Some questions and ambiguities raised for me that I post some of them here. I would be grateful if friends could share their experiences and information about these issues.

*1) Non-migrating members of the family unit: Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*
I am the main applicant and only my wife will be with me. My parents, sister and brother live apart from me and they are not going to come with me. Do I have to fill in their information or not?


*2) In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age? In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age? Yes No*
In the last 10 years I have traveled to different countries several times and each trip has been less than 10 days. But in my current passport, only the information of the last 5 years is included and I do not have the information of previous trips (arrival-departure date). Do they require a document from the applicant for travel? Like the photo of the passport page and the entry and exit stamp and ... What is the best way to fill this section?

*3)There is question about university degree. I am PhD graduate of electrical engineering. Which one of the following items I should select?*
A--Doctoral degree in science, business or technology
B--Doctoral degree (other)

*4)There is a question: Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?*
For a person who has a PhD, he should fill the detail of PhD, MS and BS in the correspondent table? Or the mean of question is other thing…


*5)There is questions about how you can be asset, how establish, how prominent and etc., *
As you know, these questions have already been answered in Form 1000 by Nominator. Is it wrong to enter exactly the same answers here? or do we have to create new answers from our own point of view for these questions?

*6)There is question: Give details of the applicant's skills and experience that are relevant to the proposed activity in Australia.*
Can I exactly enter the answers which are provided in form 1000 for lodge fields.

*7)I do not have an English test score at the moment. Is it better to get a English test result first and then lodge or vice versa?

8)a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims—*
- is same to reference letter provided by nominator?


*9)documents showing that the nominator has a national reputation in the chosen field. These may include evidence of awards that the nominator has received or articles written by or about the nominator*
Can I attach a Full CV of nominator for this part or any better offer for this section?


Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------



## Bayleaf

Alidigi2222 said:


> Hi guys
> Finally, today I got my Invitation Code. Thanks to all the people who created this thread and all the people who helped others with their information.


First of all, congratulations! 



Alidigi2222 said:


> *1) Non-migrating members of the family unit: Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*
> I am the main applicant and only my wife will be with me. My parents, sister and brother live apart from me and they are not going to come with me. Do I have to fill in their information or not?


No you do not have to fill out your parents and siblings information in this section. Only your partner/spouse and children are applicable for this question.



Alidigi2222 said:


> *2) In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age? In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age? Yes No*
> In the last 10 years I have traveled to different countries several times and each trip has been less than 10 days. But in my current passport, only the information of the last 5 years is included and I do not have the information of previous trips (arrival-departure date). Do they require a document from the applicant for travel? Like the photo of the passport page and the entry and exit stamp and ... What is the best way to fill this section?


They do not require your to attach evidence such as passport page, but they do need to know which countries you have visited in the last 10 years, regardless of the duration. If you don't have your old passport, try to retrieve travel booking information from your email etc. You probably don't want to get to a stage where the assessment officer found out you have traveled to different places and you didn't declare in your application



Alidigi2222 said:


> *3)There is question about university degree. I am PhD graduate of electrical engineering. Which one of the following items I should select?*
> A--Doctoral degree in science, business or technology
> B--Doctoral degree (other)


A



Alidigi2222 said:


> *4)There is a question: Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?*
> For a person who has a PhD, he should fill the detail of PhD, MS and BS in the correspondent table? Or the mean of question is other thing…


Inclusive of PhD, MS and BS



Alidigi2222 said:


> *5)There is questions about how you can be asset, how establish, how prominent and etc., *
> As you know, these questions have already been answered in Form 1000 by Nominator. Is it wrong to enter exactly the same answers here? or do we have to create new answers from our own point of view for these questions?


You don't have to create new answers, just _*paraphrase*_ them. Form 1000 is written based on the nominator's perspective whereas IMMI application is filled based on the applicant's perspective, so do keep an eye on the tone and language you use.



Alidigi2222 said:


> *6)There is question: Give details of the applicant's skills and experience that are relevant to the proposed activity in Australia.*
> Can I exactly enter the answers which are provided in form 1000 for lodge fields.


See Q5 above.



Alidigi2222 said:


> *7)I do not have an English test score at the moment. Is it better to get a English test result first and then lodge or vice versa?*


There are other easier ways to show you have functional English proficiency, for instance did you complete your BS, MS and PhD at an institution where English is the sole teaching instruction?



Alidigi2222 said:


> *8)a statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims—*
> - is same to reference letter provided by nominator?


Yes, preferably with the nominator's affiliated company/institute/organisation letterhead, their signature and date.



Alidigi2222 said:


> *9)documents showing that the nominator has a national reputation in the chosen field. These may include evidence of awards that the nominator has received or articles written by or about the nominator*
> Can I attach a Full CV of nominator for this part or any better offer for this section?


Full CV is fine. If your nominator has a national reputation, he/she likely to have news article/interview featuring his/her achievement/awards, do include this. This is what I provided for my application.


----------



## gtisp2020

QldYang said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am wondering whether you labmate got a job offer? I assume for PhD student who has not formally graduated, a job offer is the key to get a UID.


He didn't have an official job offer but had post-graduate publication award from the uni (for 3 months after thesis submission) and part-time RA job in the lab.


----------



## sahar.p

Has anyone applied recently in financial services sector? My research area is about stock markets in finance I made my documents ready about data science.


----------



## Narumatu

sahar.p said:


> Has anyone applied recently in financial services sector? My research area is about stock markets in finance I made my documents ready about data science.


----------



## sahar.p

Narumatu said:


> View attachment 99094


Thanks for the information. I have not submitted my EOI yet. I am not sure which sector to choose (Digi tech(Data science) or fintech and financial services? I need some advice. Is it possible for you to send an email to this address for more communication? Thanks *<SNIP>*


----------



## Veyron

shankvijay said:


> Is it safe to courier original passport ? I am a bit scared about that.


I know man. I was scared too. But couldn't help it.


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, any update on July applicants?


----------



## Bruce kk

Dear all 
One question to ask , I submitted EOI on 26th Nov , 2020 , But i didnt get any confirmation email for this EOI stage , Is that normal , I am sooooo confused that I didnt get any response after submitting EOI , If any got confirmation email means that You have confirmed submitting the email of EOI , please give me some advice or response , I am soooo appreciate what you have done for me , 
Bruce


----------



## darkknight2099

Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me


Go ahead and reply to the 7000+ posts here with the same question. If you read the previous posts you would know the answer. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

darkknight2099 said:


> Go ahead and reply to the 7000+ posts here with the same question. If you read the previous posts you would know the answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


You could have just answered him by typing the reply than saying go read 7000+ posts.

Bruce you want get a confirmation email. No one does.


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

Hi everyone. I appreciate it if you could help me out. I lodged the GTI application with my spouse on 9 Feb. We were struggling with our relationship already after marriage (in long distance relationship since 2018 and married in Sept 2020). But I was hoping we could work it out, so I included my spouse in my application. Now I’ve got request for additional documents for him ( PCC, and proof that our marriage is genuine) and he refuses to do it as a kind of blackmail. I don’t know what to do now. Divorce procedure will take long time, but I can get a separation agreement now. Could anyone pls suggest me what’s the best thing to do to remove him from my application without having to submit his documents, and also not letting the officer to think the relationship wasn’t genuine from the beginning? I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## HBow

AmbitiousTraveller said:


> Hi everyone. I appreciate it if you could help me out. I lodged the GTI application with my spouse on 9 Feb. We were struggling with our relationship already after marriage (in long distance relationship since 2018 and married in Sept 2020). But I was hoping we could work it out, so I included my spouse in my application. Now I’ve got request for additional documents for him ( PCC, and proof that our marriage is genuine) and he refuses to do it as a kind of blackmail. I don’t know what to do now. Divorce procedure will take long time, but I can get a separation agreement now. Could anyone pls suggest me what’s the best thing to do to remove him from my application without having to submit his documents, and also not letting the officer to think the relationship wasn’t genuine from the beginning? I would really appreciate any help.


I’d say contact a mara agent. Don’t want to risk it affecting your visa.


----------



## Graykoala

Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me


No we don’t get a confirmation email after EOI submission. If you search this thread you will find the answer to your question.


----------



## AmbitiousTraveller

HBow said:


> I’d say contact a mara agent. Don’t want to risk it affecting your visa.


Thanks. I didn’t quite get it. You mean an immigration consultant or the officer who sent me additional document request?


----------



## dan su

nstav said:


> Got my grant today!!
> EOI Submitted : Mid Oct
> EOI: Mid December
> Application Submitted : 25 Dec
> S56 : 18 Jan
> S56 submitted : 24 Jan
> Visa Grant : 19 Feb


What did they ask you in the S56 on 18 Jan?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Bruce kk said:


> Dear all
> One question to ask , I submitted EOI on 26th Nov , 2020 , But i didnt get any confirmation email for this EOI stage , Is that normal , I am sooooo confused that I didnt get any response after submitting EOI , If any got confirmation email means that You have confirmed submitting the email of EOI , please give me some advice or response , I am soooo appreciate what you have done for me ,
> Bruce


----------



## HBow

AmbitiousTraveller said:


> Thanks. I didn’t quite get it. You mean an immigration consultant or the officer who sent me additional document request?


Mara registered immigration consultant.


----------



## darkknight2099

Narumatu said:


> You could have just answered him by typing the reply than saying go read 7000+ posts.
> 
> Bruce you want get a confirmation email. No one does.


Sure if he wasn't doing this: 



Bruce kk said:


> Dear all
> One question to ask , I submitted EOI on 26th Nov , 2020 , But i didnt get any confirmation email for this EOI stage , Is that normal , I am sooooo confused that I didnt get any response after submitting EOI , If any got confirmation email means that You have confirmed submitting the email of EOI , please give me some advice or response , I am soooo appreciate what you have done for me ,
> Bruce





Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me .





Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me





Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me





Bruce kk said:


> Congradulations , I am so sorry to trouble you , After sumbitting your EOI , did u get any confirmation email means you have submitted the EOI , I am soooo confused now , i didnt get any thing after submitting , So appreciate what you done for me


----------



## NB

AmbitiousTraveller said:


> Hi everyone. I appreciate it if you could help me out. I lodged the GTI application with my spouse on 9 Feb. We were struggling with our relationship already after marriage (in long distance relationship since 2018 and married in Sept 2020). But I was hoping we could work it out, so I included my spouse in my application. Now I’ve got request for additional documents for him ( PCC, and proof that our marriage is genuine) and he refuses to do it as a kind of blackmail. I don’t know what to do now. Divorce procedure will take long time, but I can get a separation agreement now. Could anyone pls suggest me what’s the best thing to do to remove him from my application without having to submit his documents, and also not letting the officer to think the relationship wasn’t genuine from the beginning? I would really appreciate any help.


Don’t kick yourself 
Even if you had not included your spouse in the application, you would still have been asked to submit all the documents as now
Till you are legally separated, you cannot wish him away
Consult a Mara agent but I doubt if your application can move ahead till such time that you are legally separated if he doesn’t co operate 
Cheers


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Sry for disturbing, any June applicants like me still waiting for the email either RFI or UID?


----------



## Neilsmart

Amanda_GTI said:


> Sry for disturbing, any June applicants like me still waiting for the email either RFI or UID?


Me


----------



## Rsaleh

Amanda_GTI said:


> Sry for disturbing, any June applicants like me still waiting for the email either RFI or UID?


me


----------



## aseka

Amanda_GTI said:


> Sry for disturbing, any June applicants like me still waiting for the email either RFI or UID?


Yes me.. Applied 23rd June, still waiting... When did you apply?


----------



## Bruce kk

Graykoala said:


> No we don’t get a confirmation email after EOI submission. If you search this thread you will find the answer to your question.


so appreciate mate , I just saw some reply , of of our mates are soooo great person coz i dont know that , I will wait for the outcome . Thanks for the help . Cheers mate


----------



## Bruce kk

darkknight2099 said:


> Sure if he wasn't doing this:


so appreciate mate , I just saw some reply , of of our mates are soooo great person coz i dont know that , I will wait for the outcome . Thanks for the help . Cheers mate


----------



## Bruce kk

haruimam said:


> View attachment 99100


so appreciate mate , I just saw some reply , of of our mates are soooo great person coz i dont know that , I will wait for the outcome . Thanks for the help . Cheers mate


----------



## Bruce kk

Graykoala said:


> No we don’t get a confirmation email after EOI submission. If you search this thread you will find the answer to your question.


so appreciate mate , I just saw some reply , of of our mates are soooo great person coz i dont know that , I will wait for the outcome . Thanks for the help . Cheers mate


----------



## GTIP2021

Is there any applicant waiting from July?


----------



## gtisp2020

GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant waiting from July?


Me; EOI submitted end of July


----------



## GTIP2021

gtisp2020 said:


> Me; EOI submitted end of July


which sector?


----------



## Manal2015

GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant waiting from July?


Me... applied on 7th July


----------



## rokaya

gtisp2020 said:


> Me; EOI submitted end of July


same here end of july🙋‍♀️


----------



## Patz

GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant waiting from July?


Me, submitted 22nd July


----------



## gtisp2020

GTIP2021 said:


> which sector?


MedTech


----------



## GTIP2021

It looks we have to wait for another 1 or 2 months


----------



## QldYang

GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant waiting from July?


Me; EOI submitted on July 20th, data science, recent PhD graduate


----------



## yalemg

QldYang said:


> Me; EOI submitted on July 20th, data science, recent PhD graduate


Me submitted 10th of July, Data science, recent graduate PhD, postdoc at UNSW with 33 publications (10 primary author)


----------



## GTIP2021

Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting


----------



## gtisp2020

GTIP2021 said:


> Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting


It seems UID issuance has been slowed down again after the changes in target sectors.


----------



## Miaz

Hi everyone,

I have been following the forum recently and find it quite useful.

Thinking of lodging EOI, but not quite sure about my application, can you please share your thoughts -

1. 3+ years of experience in *Management Consulting in RPA* (Robotic Process Automation) with core competence in Insurance, Energy, Education and Government.
2. Various *recognitions and awards* from government for my projects.
3. Can take up to *2 senior and 2 mid-level recommendations*.
4. 0 articles have been published as I am not in the academic space but I have *a few successful projects and stories* I can share.
5. *Company nominator* (CEO of my company).
6. I am currently on *a MTSOL 482 subclass visa*. I am half way through to be eligible for Employer Nomination Scheme (186 subclass).
7. Currently *working in Australia* but salary is *below threshold* (around 135k including Super).
8. *Master's Degree *from one of the top Australian Universities.

Do you think I would be able to get a UID?
Is there a risk if I get rejected?
Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger?

Thanks everyone for their opinion.


----------



## FDM

GTIP2021 said:


> Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting


Me too. Submitted on 08 July 2020. With more than 40 publications h-index of 14 and citations of 1400. International awards for highest cited paper in the field.


----------



## GTIP2021

FDM said:


> Me too. Submitted on 08 July 2020. With more than 40 publications h-index of 14 and citations of 1400. International awards for highest cited paper in the field.


Which sector?


----------



## FDM

GTIP2021 said:


> Which sector?


Advanced manufacturing


----------



## Mrwaiting

Hey my friends,

Just got my 858 VISA granted today. Here are the background and the timeline. Hopefully, they are helpful for you.

*Sector*
Advanced manufacturing

*Background*
Ph.D. graduate from an Australian University in Feb. of 2020 and has been a Post-doc since then. 22 publications, citations=330, H=12.

*EOI*
EOI submitted in early April 2020 and got the invitation just after two weeks (*late April 2020*). However, at that time, my bridging visa status (I was waiting for my graduate 485 visa) makes me unqualified to submit my 858 Visa. So I can only wait. 

*Change of rule*
I noticed a change of the rule in Jan 2021 that people with bridging visa status can now submit their 858 visa application. So I started lodging an application.
*5th, Jan 2021*, application submitted,
*8th, Jan 2021*, health examination completed,
*27th, Jan 2021*, S56, and the material was provided the same day,
*22nd, Feb 2021*, 858 VISA granted. At the same time, I withdrew my 485 VISA (15 months still under further assessment)

I wish everything goes well with all of you with your 858 visa application journey!

Cheers,


----------



## Bayleaf

Global Talent Visa from 27 February 2021

From 27 February 2021, the subclass 858 visa will become known as the Global Talent Visa (instead of the Distinguished Talent Visa).

A new pathway is created for applicant who has been endorsed by Peter Verwer AO, the PM's Special Envoy for Global Business and Talent Attraction, that the applicant is likely to make a significant contribution to Australian economy upon receiving a global talent visa.

However, the endorsement by the Special Envoy alone is not sufficient, as the visa applicant must also satisfy the Department of Home Affairs, in addition to having received the endorsement, that she or he is likely to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy if the visa is granted.

Source: Ashton Legal Services ILP Pty Ltd on LinkedIn: #globalaustralia #australiaglobal #globaltalentvisa


----------



## GTIP2021

Bayleaf said:


> Global Talent Visa from 27 February 2021
> 
> From 27 February 2021, the subclass 858 visa will become known as the Global Talent Visa (instead of the Distinguished Talent Visa).
> 
> A new pathway is created for applicant who has been endorsed by Peter Verwer AO, the PM's Special Envoy for Global Business and Talent Attraction, that the applicant is likely to make a significant contribution to Australian economy upon receiving a global talent visa.
> 
> However, the endorsement by the Special Envoy alone is not sufficient, as the visa applicant must also satisfy the Department of Home Affairs, in addition to having received the endorsement, that she or he is likely to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy if the visa is granted.
> 
> Source: Ashton Legal Services ILP Pty Ltd on LinkedIn: #globalaustralia #australiaglobal #globaltalentvisa



What does it mean?


----------



## NB

GTIP2021 said:


> What does it mean?


Old wine in a new bottle
Nothing changes except the name
Cheers


----------



## HBow

Miaz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following the forum recently and find it quite useful.
> 
> Thinking of lodging EOI, but not quite sure about my application, can you please share your thoughts -
> 
> 1. 3+ years of experience in *Management Consulting in RPA* (Robotic Process Automation) with core competence in Insurance, Energy, Education and Government.
> 2. Various *recognitions and awards* from government for my projects.
> 3. Can take up to *2 senior and 2 mid-level recommendations*.
> 4. 0 articles have been published as I am not in the academic space but I have *a few successful projects and stories* I can share.
> 5. *Company nominator* (CEO of my company).
> 6. I am currently on *a MTSOL 482 subclass visa*. I am half way through to be eligible for Employer Nomination Scheme (186 subclass).
> 7. Currently *working in Australia* but salary is *below threshold* (around 135k including Super).
> 8. *Master's Degree *from one of the top Australian Universities.
> 
> Do you think I would be able to get a UID?
> Is there a risk if I get rejected?
> Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger?
> 
> Thanks everyone for their opinion.


For non-recent phd (academic) streams it appears that if you can show that future you can earn above the threshold in Australia, and you have international (not just national) recognition, you have a chance. It also looks like they are favouring those who have start up experience, that is, you could generate job opportunities for others once you are in Australia.

If you meet those criteria then give it a crack.

Regarding risks to applying, you only lose time if you are rejected at EOI stage.


----------



## Fo1991

GTIP2021 said:


> What does it mean?


they will introduce a new pathway for highly talented applicant to have a direct connection with global talent first person in DHA and get visa directly


----------



## PaulAUS

Hi Guys,
Alhamdulillah, very happy to share that my 858 visa has been granted today!
This forum has been very informative and helped me throughout the journey.
I really appreciate all your efforts.
My timeline (although shared previously):
EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
Target sector: AgTech (Onshore)
RFI: 17/12/2020
RFI submitted: 05/01/2021
UID: 08/01/2021
Application lodged: 16/01/2021
Health assessment: 04/02/2021
Clearance: 11/02/2021
858 grant: 22/02/2021.
I would like to thank you all again and wish you the same!
Have patience.
Cheers.


----------



## Neilsmart

PaulAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> Alhamdulillah, very happy to share that my 858 visa has been granted today!
> This forum has been very informative and helped me throughout the journey.
> I really appreciate all your efforts.
> My timeline (although shared previously):
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Target sector: AgTech (Onshore)
> RFI: 17/12/2020
> RFI submitted: 05/01/2021
> UID: 08/01/2021
> Application lodged: 16/01/2021
> Health assessment: 04/02/2021
> Clearance: 11/02/2021
> 858 grant: 22/02/2021.
> I would like to thank you all again and wish you the same!
> Have patience.
> Cheers.


Congratulations... Do you finish your PhD??


----------



## GTIP2021

Fo1991 said:


> they will introduce a new pathway for highly talented applicant to have a direct connection with global talent first person in DHA and get visa directly



Do you know the processing time for this pathway?
Is it only for new applicants or who already have submitted their EOI for Global Talent Independent Program can also apply?


----------



## Mandaligov

How much time do we have after lodging the 858 visa application to arrange the health examinations? Is it 28 days?


----------



## PaulAUS

Mandaligov said:


> How much time do we have after lodging the 858 visa application to arrange the health examinations? Is it 28 days?


You need to book your health assessment within 28 days of visa lodgement.


----------



## PaulAUS

Neilsmart said:


> Congratulations... Do you finish your PhD??


No...submitting within 6 months.


----------



## Graykoala

Hi,
Preparing the documents to lodge my 858 visa after receiving the UID.
I have a question about Indian PCC. I have a recently issued PCC from India, it says " for employment visa/work permit purpose for the Commonwealth of Australia" "this PCC is not valid for any other purpose or country"

I got this PCC to apply for my 485 visa. Can I use the same PCC for my PR application? The PCC application form actually listed a few options when I applied for it. One of them was the resident permit and the other was immigration.

Thank you,


----------



## Resource1

nstav said:


> Got my grant today!!
> EOI Submitted : Mid Oct
> EOI: Mid December
> Application Submitted : 25 Dec
> S56 : 18 Jan
> S56 submitted : 24 Jan
> Visa Grant : 19 Feb


Congratulations


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Mrwaiting said:


> Hey my friends,
> 
> Just got my 858 VISA granted today. Here are the background and the timeline. Hopefully, they are helpful for you.
> 
> *Sector*
> Advanced manufacturing
> 
> *Background*
> Ph.D. graduate from an Australian University in Feb. of 2020 and has been a Post-doc since then. 22 publications, citations=330, H=12.
> 
> *EOI*
> EOI submitted in early April 2020 and got the invitation just after two weeks (*late April 2020*). However, at that time, my bridging visa status (I was waiting for my graduate 485 visa) makes me unqualified to submit my 858 Visa. So I can only wait.
> 
> *Change of rule*
> I noticed a change of the rule in Jan 2021 that people with bridging visa status can now submit their 858 visa application. So I started lodging an application.
> *5th, Jan 2021*, application submitted,
> *8th, Jan 2021*, health examination completed,
> *27th, Jan 2021*, S56, and the material was provided the same day,
> *22nd, Feb 2021*, 858 VISA granted. At the same time, I withdrew my 485 VISA (15 months still under further assessment)
> 
> I wish everything goes well with all of you with your 858 visa application journey!
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats . If you don’t mind can you please share what they asked in S56 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resource1

PaulAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> Alhamdulillah, very happy to share that my 858 visa has been granted today!
> This forum has been very informative and helped me throughout the journey.
> I really appreciate all your efforts.
> My timeline (although shared previously):
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Target sector: AgTech (Onshore)
> RFI: 17/12/2020
> RFI submitted: 05/01/2021
> UID: 08/01/2021
> Application lodged: 16/01/2021
> Health assessment: 04/02/2021
> Clearance: 11/02/2021
> 858 grant: 22/02/2021.
> I would like to thank you all again and wish you the same!
> Have patience.
> Cheers.


Please share your achievements?


----------



## aseka

Any June 2020 applicants got UID from last week till today?


----------



## zczupancic

Aussie2019 said:


> Then why you want to come here 😁😁😁





kundikoi said:


> invest some time into reading this thread from the beginning and you'll be overprepared for the RFI response


I ended up getting a reference from Australian Computer Society and did


expfr20 said:


> Did you get a UID? The reason I am asking because I had contacted ACS for a nomination, they said I need a UID for them to consider my nomination.


Yes I ended up getting an EOI and then I used that for the ACS application, which I did end up getting nomination! You will need proof of EOI to apply with ACS. They will ask you similar questions to EOI application


----------



## Crispr.YT

30th June EOI. No news yet!


----------



## Neilsmart

Crispr.YT said:


> 30th June EOI. No news yet!


same here


----------



## Island_man

PaulAUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> Alhamdulillah, very happy to share that my 858 visa has been granted today!
> This forum has been very informative and helped me throughout the journey.
> I really appreciate all your efforts.
> My timeline (although shared previously):
> EOI lodged: 1st of June/2020
> Target sector: AgTech (Onshore)
> RFI: 17/12/2020
> RFI submitted: 05/01/2021
> UID: 08/01/2021
> Application lodged: 16/01/2021
> Health assessment: 04/02/2021
> Clearance: 11/02/2021
> 858 grant: 22/02/2021.
> I would like to thank you all again and wish you the same!
> Have patience.
> Cheers.


Congratulations! Do you mind sharing your profile? I have applied EOI to Agtech too.
Cheers


----------



## Mrwaiting

anil.chowdaryyskit said:


> Congrats . If you don’t mind can you please share what they asked in S56 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They asked for my wife's PCC as her previous one was outdated, but we had prepared it in advance.


----------



## Neilsmart

Island_man said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind sharing your profile? I have applied EOI to Agtech too.
> Cheers


Me too


----------



## PaulAUS

Island_man said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind sharing your profile? I have applied EOI to Agtech too.
> Cheers


@Resource1 @Neilsmart
Although I have shared my profile here before, doing it again for u guys:
Target sector: AgTech
Status: Onshore PhD last semester (While submitting my EOI back in June/2020, I mentioned that I was planning to submit by November/2020. But due to COVID restrictions and university shutdown that did not happen. In the meantime, I got COVID extension from the uni for another 4 months and updated DHA about that)
24 publications including book chapters mostly published in Elsevier, Springer, and MDPI journals.
Citations: 104
Experience: 7 years of teaching and research experience in my home country and involved with a couple of high-budget projects. Casual academic experience during PhD in Australia. I was involved in Indigenous students teaching program during PhD in Australia.
Awards: High distinction throughout academic career. The offer of Faculty position while doing masters within the same department. 
Scholarship: ARTP- International.
Nominator: World-renowned scientist in my field, experienced in million $ projects directly contributing to the Ag sector.


----------



## Neilsmart

PaulAUS said:


> @Resource1 @Neilsmart
> Although I have shared my profile here before, doing it again for u guys:
> Target sector: AgTech
> Status: Onshore PhD last semester (While submitting my EOI back in June/2020, I mentioned that I was planning to submit by November/2020. But due to COVID restrictions and university shutdown that did not happen. In the meantime, I got COVID extension from the uni for another 4 months and updated DHA about that)
> 24 publications including book chapters mostly published in Elsevier, Springer, and MDPI journals.
> Citations: 104
> Experience: 7 years of teaching and research experience in my home country and involved with a couple of high-budget projects. Casual academic experience during PhD in Australia. I was involved in Indigenous students teaching program during PhD in Australia.
> Awards: High distinction throughout academic career. The offer of Faculty position while doing masters within the same department.
> Scholarship: ARTP- International.
> Nominator: World-renowned scientist in my field, experienced in million $ projects directly contributing to the Ag sector.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Island_man

PaulAUS said:


> @Resource1 @Neilsmart
> Although I have shared my profile here before, doing it again for u guys:
> Target sector: AgTech
> Status: Onshore PhD last semester (While submitting my EOI back in June/2020, I mentioned that I was planning to submit by November/2020. But due to COVID restrictions and university shutdown that did not happen. In the meantime, I got COVID extension from the uni for another 4 months and updated DHA about that)
> 24 publications including book chapters mostly published in Elsevier, Springer, and MDPI journals.
> Citations: 104
> Experience: 7 years of teaching and research experience in my home country and involved with a couple of high-budget projects. Casual academic experience during PhD in Australia. I was involved in Indigenous students teaching program during PhD in Australia.
> Awards: High distinction throughout academic career. The offer of Faculty position while doing masters within the same department.
> Scholarship: ARTP- International.
> Nominator: World-renowned scientist in my field, experienced in million $ projects directly contributing to the Ag sector.


Thanks very much @PaulAUS.
I have a similar profile but much less publications. Fingers crossing.
Enjoy your new chapter!
Cheers


----------



## Usharavi

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I am an offshore candidate and chose 124 visa while submitting my EOI in August. I received UID in 1st week of January and will be lodging 858 visa.
> Cheers


----------



## Neilsmart

Can you please share your profile


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

*Congratulations !*

Can you please do share the profile and also let us know about which date you submitted an expression of interest in August 2020?


----------



## ASOZR

Does anyone know, how many seats out of 15000 have been filled up till now?


----------



## ASOZR

GTIP2021 said:


> Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting


Me too, end of July, Medtech.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Mrwaiting said:


> They asked for my wife's PCC as her previous one was outdated, but we had prepared it in advance.


Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

ASOZR said:


> Does anyone know, how many seats out of 15000 have been filled up till now?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210101135-document-released.PDF


----------



## Bayleaf

haruimam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210101135-document-released.PDF
> 
> View attachment 99107


Interestingly the data provided in this FOI only covers primary applicants. Normally their FOI covers both primary AND secondary applicants.


----------



## EC_

hi there,

I have read somewhere here -but can't find it- that someone emailed immigration regarding his visa application after a request for more information and got his visa soon after. 
Could you please let me know which email address I can use to email them about my application (already logged)? 
thank you!


----------



## NB

EC_ said:


> hi there,
> 
> I have read somewhere here -but can't find it- that someone emailed immigration regarding his visa application after a request for more information and got his visa soon after.
> Could you please let me know which email address I can use to email them about my application (already logged)?
> thank you!


You can try
[email protected]


----------



## MailEngineer

Amanda_GTI said:


> Sry for disturbing, any June applicants like me still waiting for the email either RFI or UID?


Amanda, if you are from HK, you should be on the priority list. Make sure you email the HK GTO and ask for an update on your application.


----------



## hk_BA

Could you please share more detail on ACS application.

How did they evaluated profile for nomination?

Did they also interview you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

zczupancic said:


> I ended up getting a reference from Australian Computer Society and did
> 
> Yes I ended up getting an EOI and then I used that for the ACS application, which I did end up getting nomination! You will need proof of EOI to apply with ACS. They will ask you similar questions to EOI application


Could you please share more detail on ACS application.

How did they evaluated profile for nomination?

Did they also interview you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippin35

Anyone in June still have not heard from GTI? Please comment about the date you submitted EOI.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Pippin35 said:


> Anyone in June still have not heard from GTI? Please comment about the date you submitted EOI.


30th June, nothing yet. How about you?


----------



## aseka

Pippin35 said:


> Anyone in June still have not heard from GTI? Please comment about the date you submitted EOI.


June 23rd nothing yet.. how about yu?


----------



## Crispr.YT

i don’t see people mentioning receiving UIDs in the last few days. Looks like they slowed down?!


----------



## Melody-GTI

haruimam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210101135-document-released.PDF
> 
> View attachment 99107


Does this mean only less than 5 applicants were rejected? Or others have been invited?


----------



## HBow

Melody-GTI said:


> Does this mean only less than 5 applicants were rejected? Or others have been invited?


It means less than 5 visa applications were rejected. This is after the EOI stage, once they’ve paid their money and lodge their main application.


----------



## PaulAUS

EC_ said:


> hi there,
> 
> I have read somewhere here -but can't find it- that someone emailed immigration regarding his visa application after a request for more information and got his visa soon after.
> Could you please let me know which email address I can use to email them about my application (already logged)?
> thank you!


I was in the same boat a few days ago! Roughly DHA takes around 2 weeks from the date of health assessment.
If you have "health clearance provided-no action required" on immi account, I would suggest you wait for at least 2 weeks. In my case, it took 18 days.
Cheers.


----------



## Lucky21

Graykoala said:


> Hi,
> Preparing the documents to lodge my 858 visa after receiving the UID.
> I have a question about Indian PCC. I have a recently issued PCC from India, it says " for employment visa/work permit purpose for the Commonwealth of Australia" "this PCC is not valid for any other purpose or country"
> 
> I got this PCC to apply for my 485 visa. Can I use the same PCC for my PR application? The PCC application form actually listed a few options when I applied for it. One of them was the resident permit and the other was immigration.
> 
> Thank you,


Which sector? How much Time did it take?


----------



## ASOZR

haruimam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210101135-document-released.PDF
> 
> View attachment 99107


Thanks for sharing this info.. are there any sources mentioning that how many EOI submitted in this period and how many of them have been responded to?


----------



## Narumatu

Looks like the rate of people getting UID has slowed down again. Could it be there are almost done with June applicant.


----------



## kundikoi

Miaz said:


> Do you think I would be able to get a UID?
> Is there a risk if I get rejected?
> Anything else i should look for to have it more stronger?


I don't think you'll get the UID, but there's no longer-term risk in case of rejection (at least not yet). Getting much closer to the threshold is the only way to improve your particular application within the time that will matter (prior to reaching 186DE qualification, that is). 



GTIP2021 said:


> Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting


this forum is not representative of the overall applicant pool - there's a lot more than 7, but how does the actual number matter? 



gtisp2020 said:


> It seems UID issuance has been slowed down again after the changes in target sectors.





Crispr.YT said:


> i don’t see people mentioning receiving UIDs in the last few days. Looks like they slowed down?!





Narumatu said:


> Looks like the rate of people getting UID has slowed down again. Could it be there are almost done with June applicant.


just to be clear, there's no evidence of UID issuance *ever *slowing down (except for a minor blip during fiscal year crossover in June/July). All the prior FOIs show a relatively steady rate of issuance of ~300-350 per month and I haven't seen any indication of presumed acceleration either. 



Bayleaf said:


> From 27 February 2021, the subclass 858 visa will become known as the Global Talent Visa (instead of the Distinguished Talent Visa).


that's a good change that will hopefully eliminate some of the previous confusion between GTI & DT. 



Bayleaf said:


> A new pathway is created for applicant who has been endorsed by Peter Verwer AO, the PM's Special Envoy for Global Business and Talent Attraction, that the applicant is likely to make a significant contribution to Australian economy upon receiving a global talent visa.


and that seems like a silly change - unless the mate gets staffed up very quickly to deal with the existing backlog, let alone a rush of new applications 🤨 🤦‍♂️ 



ASOZR said:


> Thanks for sharing this info.. are there any sources mentioning that how many EOI submitted in this period and how many of them have been responded to?





ASOZR said:


> Does anyone know, how many seats out of 15000 have been filled up till now?


yes - about 4-5k, all this info is available earlier in the thread you know.


----------



## Rsaleh

Any news from June applicants?


----------



## Menme

Hi All, Requesting your opinion on my profile;

1. Masters from a premier institute in India.
2. Total work ex is 9 years. Currently working as an Associate Director in a Big4 consulting firm. Working with Big 4s from last 4.5 years . Have done several international projects
3. Got recommendation letters clients and employers
4. Salary is way below 153k as I am currently based out of India.


----------



## Menme

Hi All, Requesting your opinion on my profile;

1. Masters from a premier institute in India.
2. Total work ex is 9 years. Currently working as an Associate Director in a Big4 consulting firm (which is fairly a senior position in the firm) Working with Big 4s from last 4.5 years . Have done several international projects
3. Got a few recommendation letters clients and employers
4. Salary is way below 153k threshold as I am currently based out of India.
5. Have been invited for some seminars as a speaker
6. Though I am not from academics but I have got Contribution to 2 industry reports
7. Got 2 internal awards
8. Also a nominator is ready to support.

I have couple of questions:
1. What are my chances?
2. Are you guys putting a cover letter for list of achievements? If not, how should it be shown? Can someone please suggest a format?
3. Do I need to have backup of each and everything I have written in my CV ? Even for the work I did 8-9 years ago?
4. What else can be done to strengthen the application

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, as all of you know, few months ago, the Department released Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (I think in October).
Has anyone already asked about the official processing time at this time and also the number of applicants from June-December 2020, who their EOIs have been not proceeded yet?


----------



## Pippin35

aseka said:


> June 23rd nothing yet.. how about yu?


June 22nd, not heard yet, anyone else in June who did not hear anything yet?


----------



## Rsaleh

Pippin35 said:


> June 22nd, not heard yet, anyone else in June who did not hear anything yet?


us


----------



## Adv9871

Menme said:


> Hi All, Requesting your opinion on my profile;
> 
> 1. Masters from a premier institute in India.
> 2. Total work ex is 9 years. Currently working as an Associate Director in a Big4 consulting firm (which is fairly a senior position in the firm) Working with Big 4s from last 4.5 years . Have done several international projects
> 3. Got a few recommendation letters clients and employers
> 4. Salary is way below 153k threshold as I am currently based out of India.
> 5. Have been invited for some seminars as a speaker
> 6. Though I am not from academics but I have got Contribution to 2 industry reports
> 7. Got 2 internal awards
> 8. Also a nominator is ready to support.
> 
> I have couple of questions:
> 1. What are my chances?
> 2. Are you guys putting a cover letter for list of achievements? If not, how should it be shown? Can someone please suggest a format?
> 3. Do I need to have backup of each and everything I have written in my CV ? Even for the work I did 8-9 years ago?
> 4. What else can be done to strengthen the application
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!



what is your domain and expertise? Planning to apply under which particular Sector?


----------



## Adv9871

I see that most of the applicants waiting in this forum are from academic background, pursuing or completed a Phd etc. 

Is there any forum wherein most are from professional side, applying or have applied the EOI mainly based on their international experience and achievements earned through employment / consulting etc.?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, as all of you know, few months ago, the Department released Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (I think in October).
> Has anyone already asked about the official processing time at this time and also the number of applicants from June-December 2020, who their EOIs have been not proceeded yet?





https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210100413-document-released.PDF


----------



## Zmajche88

haruimam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210100413-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> View attachment 99113
> View attachment 99114
> 
> View attachment 99113


Correct if I am wrong. This is including master and bachelor who are not eligible anymore? So it should be less files on hand now?


----------



## Crispr.YT

Are we seeing any June EOIs getting responses in the past 4 days?


----------



## MouBr

advNB said:


> I see that most of the applicants waiting in this forum are from academic background, pursuing or completed a Phd etc.
> 
> Is there any forum wherein most are from professional side, applying or have applied the EOI mainly based on their international experience and achievements earned through employment / consulting etc.?


Me. Applied totally based on Professional exp. Have few awards and recommendations based on performance from different organisation I worked. Salary near threshold. Applied EOI on 20 Jan,2021->received RFI within 2 weeks->Submitted RFI and now waiting for UID.
But Yes, I am PR in Hong Kong.


----------



## SB08

zczupancic said:


> I ended up getting a reference from Australian Computer Society and did
> 
> Yes I ended up getting an EOI and then I used that for the ACS application, which I did end up getting nomination! You will need proof of EOI to apply with ACS. They will ask you similar questions to EOI application





zczupancic said:


> I ended up getting a reference from Australian Computer Society and did
> 
> Yes I ended up getting an EOI and then I used that for the ACS application, which I did end up getting nomination! You will need proof of EOI to apply with ACS. They will ask you similar questions to EOI application


If you don't mind, can you share how long it took for ACS to provide you with the nomination once you expressed your interest?


----------



## Crispr.YT

MouBr said:


> Me. Applied totally based on Professional exp. Have few awards and recommendations based on performance from different organisation I worked. Salary near threshold. Applied EOI on 20 Jan,2021->received RFI within 2 weeks->Submitted RFI and now waiting for UID.
> But Yes, I am PR in Hong Kong.


Hopefully it goes well for you. How long ago did you submit the response for RFI?


----------



## MouBr

Crispr.YT said:


> Hopefully it goes well for you. How long ago did you submit the response for RFI?


19th Feb,2021.


----------



## Menme

GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, as all of you know, few months ago, the Department released Timeframe to Decision to invite or not to invite (I think in October).
> Has anyone already asked about the official processing time at this time and also the number of applicants from June-December 2020, who their EOIs have been not proceeded yet?


Dept released a notification in January I believe which


advNB said:


> what is your domain and expertise? Planning to apply under which particular Sector?


Planning to apply under Circular Economy


----------



## GTIP2021

Is there any applicant who is postdoc and applied July 2020 in Medtech sector?


----------



## gtisp2020

GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant who is postdoc and applied July 2020 in Medtech sector?


Me, anxiously waiting 
(onshore, recent PhD, post-doc at a medical research institute and honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), 26 publications)


----------



## Pippin35

Is there any specific reason that they are not assesing June applicants? From the above document they have assessed almost all the applicants from July to January. It is weird.


----------



## GTIP2021

gtisp2020 said:


> Me, anxiously waiting
> (onshore, recent PhD, post-doc at a medical research institute and honorary fellow (Uni Melbourne), 26 publications)


😢 😢 😢 😢 😢


----------



## Crispr.YT

Pippin35 said:


> Is there any specific reason that they are not assesing June applicants? From the above document they have assessed almost all the applicants from July to January. It is weird.


Where have you got these information from? Looks like the majority of July applicants on the forum are still waiting


----------



## newmember24

I sent my EOI in July and received no outcome yet


----------



## Pippin35

Crispr.YT said:


> Are we seeing any June EOIs getting responses in the past 4 days?


I have not seen any. I also applied in late June. Still.no response.


----------



## Pippin35

Crispr.YT said:


> Where have you got these information from? Looks like the majority of July applicants on the forum are still waiting


Someone has shared above. See the thread


----------



## Resource1

Hi everyone,

I have recently got minor changes for my PhD Education thesis which I am doing now. I am almost graduated. I have published two Papers as a part of my PhD and remaining two are in pipeline. I have 11 papers in total and 6 conferences. I have lodged my EOI in November in data science as my PhD majorly used data science tools and techniques. I am a quantitative research but in my PhD I have used a mixed methods approach. My supervisors have filled two form1000 in my favor in the field of data science and education. My experience of teaching as a university lecturer has been positively assessed by Vetassess Australia. I also have four years of experience as Deputy Manager Quality. I have given data analysis trainings in University of the Punjab, worked with LUMS University in research project, taught Business, Management and Research courses in two universities in Pakistan. I have got a job offer of $100,000 from a College in Sydney but position withhold due to pandemic. I have previously submitted my EOI in 2019 in the field of data science which was rejected with comments that only data analysis is not data science. I resubmitted my EOI which was again rejected as I was on Bridging Visa. The comments were that I need to reapply after gaining student visa. This time I have got more publications. I have also attended around 6 data science trainings on R, Python, GitHub, Tableau, Hureku, ML, AI, deep learning etc. I am an expert in SPSS, AMOS, Nvivo etc. I have already sent department my all certificates, publications record, conference record, IELTS, achievement record, scholarship approval etc.

I have three publications specifically on education and successful completion of international doctoral students at Australian universities. I have 84 citations and h-index 3.

since my PhD is in Education and I hold expertise in data science and education. The time when I have applied education was not in the list but now it is in the list. Please guide me about my chances of success in the third attempt. Should I tell department that I also fall in Education sector?

If I see my profile and stats of the GTI visa, I am a positively assessed university lecturer who has both data science and education expertise. University lecturers has highest approval rate as well as the other both occupations are in the desired list of the GTI program.

Please share your insight on my profile, experience, research performance and expertise. What is likelihood of success in my case? Should I email the department about the email I have received from my university for the minor changes needed towards my thesis?

regards,


----------



## Zmajche88

Pippin35 said:


> Is there any specific reason that they are not assesing June applicants? From the above document they have assessed almost all the applicants from July to January. It is weird.


My husband sent an email with his updated CV, updated contract and signed form 1000 ( it was not a requirement in August)last night. He got automatic reply which was already shared here but it still says our team is now processing June applicants.


----------



## gtisp2020

Resource1 said:


> Please share your insight on my profile, experience, research performance and expertise. What is likelihood of success in my case? Should I email the department about the email I have received from my university for the minor changes needed towards my thesis?
> 
> regards,


What are you doing currently? Job in one of the target sectors? As you have almost graduated from your PhD, I think this would be the most important factor. 



Resource1 said:


> If I see my profile and stats of the GTI visa, I am a positively assessed university lecturer who has both data science and education expertise. *University lecturers has highest approval rate *as well as the other both occupations are in the desired list of the GTI program.


This does not mean university lecturers have been prioritized. This is based on the data from visa application stage where applicants need to chose one of the ANZCO professions.


----------



## kundikoi

Resource1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently got minor changes for my PhD Education thesis which I am doing now. I am almost graduated.


define "almost graduated" - are you in the final year of the PhD and have you provided a formal statement/confirmation from the Uni to that effect? 



Resource1 said:


> I have got a job offer of $100,000 from a College in Sydney but position withhold due to pandemic.


Have you provided the relevant paperwork for the offer and subsequent withdrawal?



Resource1 said:


> I have previously submitted my EOI in 2019 in the field of data science which was rejected with comments that only data analysis is not data science.


it's highly unusual of the dept to provide reasons for a rejection, let alone such specific ones. taken at face value, how exactly has your profile changed from analysis to science then? 



Resource1 said:


> I have already sent department my all certificates, publications record, conference record, IELTS, achievement record, scholarship approval etc.


sounds like you keep overwhelming them with docs (some irrelevant) without seeing the bigger picture and providing an easy-to-follow cover letter or a straightforward CV - not a great approach. 



Resource1 said:


> since my PhD is in Education and I hold expertise in data science and education.


that's a lot of expertise to hold - how much of it is backed by actual & traceable awards and international recognition? 



Resource1 said:


> The time when I have applied education was not in the list but now it is in the list. Please guide me about my chances of success in the third attempt. Should I tell department that I also fall in Education sector?


I'd reckon that the chances keep going down with every attempt - particularly if the bulk of the application remains the same (or gets force-fitted). the Dept has already stated that they'll consider eligibility for all new sectors by default.


----------



## Coco Hana

I got Invitation today. 
Submitted EOI on 24 June 2020 - ICT sector- Offshore. Obtained Ph.D on Feb 2020, 5 Q1 papers - first author; 9 conference papers - Dean theses awards- For PhD I got two scholarships. Current salary 70k USD/year


----------



## darkknight2099

Coco Hana said:


> I got Invitation today.
> Submitted EOI on 24 June 2020 - ICT sector- Offshore. Obtained Ph.D on Feb 2020, 5 Q1 papers - first author; 9 conference papers - Dean theses awards- For PhD I got two scholarships. Current salary 70k USD/year


Congrats


----------



## YASEER2020

Coco Hana said:


> I got Invitation today.
> Submitted EOI on 24 June 2020 - ICT sector- Offshore. Obtained Ph.D on Feb 2020, 5 Q1 papers - first author; 9 conference papers - Dean theses awards- For PhD I got two scholarships. Current salary 70k USD/year


Many congrats


----------



## Pippin35

Zmajche88 said:


> My husband sent an email with his updated CV, updated contract and signed form 1000 ( it was not a requirement in August)last night. He got automatic reply which was already shared here but it still says our team is now processing June applicants.


Is it a requirement now to fill the form 1000?


----------



## Resource1

gtisp2020 said:


> What are you doing currently? Job in one of the target sectors? As you have almost graduated from your PhD, I think this would be the most important factor.


I am currently doing the minor changes to my doctoral thesis to fulfill the grant of PhD after external thesis review. Meanwhile I am looking for a university teaching or data science job.


----------



## Resource1

kundikoi said:


> define "almost graduated" - are you in the final year of the PhD and have you provided a formal statement/confirmation from the Uni to that effect?


Yes I have confirmation email from the university indicating “doctoral degree award with minor changes”. I have submitted department the job offer letter but I am currently waiting for the college to start the job as they are delaying due to pandemic.


----------



## Miaz

kundikoi said:


> I don't think you'll get the UID, but there's no longer-term risk in case of rejection (at least not yet). Getting much closer to the threshold is the only way to improve your particular application within the time that will matter (prior to reaching 186DE qualification, that is).


Thank you so much. Your answer is clear, concise and useful .


----------



## Resource1

kundikoi said:


> I'd reckon that the chances keep going down with every attempt - particularly if the bulk of the application remains the same (or gets force-fitted). the Dept has already stated that they'll consider eligibility for all new sectors by default.


My supervisors have already confirmed in form 1000 that I am expert in big Dara research and expertise in data science which I have used in my PhD education. These statements are coming from my research supervisors which is a direct indication of my expertise. Moreover, I have used in my PhD as well as taken several days long 6 hands on trainings on each of the Python, ML, AI, R, Tableau etc from various organizations as well as from my Australian university. I have submitted all these certificates to the department.


----------



## Menme

MouBr said:


> Me. Applied totally based on Professional exp. Have few awards and recommendations based on performance from different organisation I worked. Salary near threshold. Applied EOI on 20 Jan,2021->received RFI within 2 weeks->Submitted RFI and now waiting for UID.
> But Yes, I am PR in Hong Kong.


All the best


----------



## Resource1

kundikoi said:


> that's a lot of expertise to hold - how much of it is backed by actual & traceable awards and international recognition?


I am used big data and data science tools and techniques in my PhD Education to understand the cultural and academic experiences of Indian subcontinent and East Asian doctoral students at Australian universities. Hence, I must say that it is not that much hard to apply data science tools in Higher Education research.


----------



## kundikoi

Resource1 said:


> My supervisors have already confirmed in form 1000 that I am expert in big Dara research and expertise in data science which I have used in my PhD education. These statements are coming from my research supervisors which is a direct indication of my expertise.


someone (with a vested interest) saying you're an expert doesn't really make it so - independent validation/confirmation/recognition (of the same statements) does, for the dept at least. 



Resource1 said:


> Moreover, I have used in my PhD as well as taken several days long 6 hands on trainings on each of the Python, ML, AI, R, Tableau etc from various organizations as well as from my Australian university. I have submitted all these certificates to the department.


good example of largely irrelevant info thrown the dept's way, seemingly without much of an effort to contextualise in a bigger picture way. 



Resource1 said:


> I am used big data and data science tools and techniques in my PhD Education to understand the cultural and academic experiences of Indian subcontinent and East Asian doctoral students at Australian universities. Hence, I must say that it is not that much hard to apply data science tools in Higher Education research.


again - lots of fluff and sidestepping of the original question, which was how much of your purported expertise is backed up by specific awards and international recognition. nobody's arguing that it's overly hard to apply data science across many fields - but the true 'expertise', in the GTIP/Dept's interpretation of the word, is much harder to validate even in one field, let alone several.


----------



## Resource1

kundikoi said:


> again - lots of fluff and sidestepping of the original question, which was how much of your purported expertise is backed up by specific awards and international recognition. nobody's arguing that it's overly hard to apply data science across many fields - but the true 'expertise', in the GTIP/Dept's interpretation of the word, is much harder to validate even in one field, let alone several.


I have used data science in 11 of my research publications. Whether 11 research publications in high esteemed journals are not enough for Dept to assess ones ability and knowledge of data science? I think it is more than enough to understand ones ability in data science. Moreover, if there is a vested interest of both the PhD supervisors then all the applications submitted by PhDs applicants, needs to be rejected straight away. The thing matter is to satisfy the criteria set by Dept and the best person to recommend a PhD student is the main PhD supervisor. If someone is putting a question on the integrity of the research supervisors then definitely that person is mere a conspirator, nothing more. Educational and research ethics are of great importance in Australia and no one should consider a PhD supervisor as one who have done vested interests. Well, thanks for your conspirator insight.


----------



## Mangoboy

Resource1 said:


> I am used big data and data science tools and techniques in my PhD Education to understand the cultural and academic experiences of Indian subcontinent and East Asian doctoral students at Australian universities. Hence, I must say that it is not that much hard to apply data science tools in Higher Education research.


I think based on previous rejection, or how you described your research, it doesn't seem like you really fit in the data science/ Digitech sector.
Data Science or in the sector "Digitech" now, in my imagination, will be something related to dealing with really BIG data (method to collect them, filter, and analyze - Almost like how Youtube or Facebook is using the Cookies ) or Something to do with Machine learning, Deep learning, or like developing some sort of algorithm to analyze the data. In my research I also used R, python, SPSS in the MedTech area to analyze my experimental data but I wouldn't say I'm a data science guy (if that makes sense)


I think you fit more into the "Education" Sector from your publications and previous experiences. But I'm not sure what exactly they are looking for in the Education category ( does uni lecturer qualify ? or are they looking for something more)


----------



## Zmajche88

Pippin35 said:


> Is it a requirement now to fill the form 1000?


No... But it has been written a couple of times (and agents say the same) that it is advisable.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi Everyone,
I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
RFI - 16 Feb 2021
UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021

I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
Do i need to do PCC again for both.
Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


----------



## Bayleaf

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


Congratulations! 

Australia Police Check: Yes, you need to get a new one because yours is already more than one year old. They need to make sure you haven't had any criminal record recently.

India PCC: Ideally it would be best if you can get a new one, but I've observed some leniency here if the applicant didn't visit that country after the PCC was issued (not all the time though, especially if you get a s56 asking for it).


----------



## HBow

Resource1 said:


> I have used data science in 11 of my research publications. Whether 11 research publications in high esteemed journals are not enough for Dept to assess ones ability and knowledge of data science? I think it is more than enough to understand ones ability in data science. Moreover, if there is a vested interest of both the PhD supervisors then all the applications submitted by PhDs applicants, needs to be rejected straight away. The thing matter is to satisfy the criteria set by Dept and the best person to recommend a PhD student is the main PhD supervisor. If someone is putting a question on the integrity of the research supervisors then definitely that person is mere a conspirator, nothing more. Educational and research ethics are of great importance in Australia and no one should consider a PhD supervisor as one who have done vested interests. Well, thanks for your conspirator insight.


I agree with @Mangoboy. Using statistical analysis as part of your pdh data analysis does not mean that you have international recognition in data science. Your international recognition relevant to your phd will be in your area of study... I imagine this is the reason for their first rejection explanation: data analysis is not data science. I don’t think any number of side courses will change this view without you landing a job within data science (as the main area) and achieving international recognition while working there.

Your best bet would be to look for a more appropriate GTI category that suits your current experience.


----------



## vijayvermano1

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and want to apply for GTI. Below is my profile, it will be great if anyone of you can provide some guidance:

Masters in Science in Information Technology (2012)
Overall work experience of 12+ years
CISSP certified which comes under DigiTech track of GTI.
ACS done
PTE overall score 71
EOI logged under subclass 189 & 190 in the month December 2019.

Regards,

Vijay Verma


----------



## HBow

vijayvermano1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and want to apply for GTI. Below is my profile, it will be great if anyone of you can provide some guidance:
> 
> Masters in Science in Information Technology (2012)
> Overall work experience of 12+ years
> CISSP certified which comes under DigiTech track of GTI.
> ACS done
> PTE overall score 71
> EOI logged under subclass 189 & 190 in the month December 2019.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vijay Verma


It’s all down to your international recognition and/or ability to generate Australian jobs. You haven’t mentioned either above.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Australia Police Check: Yes, you need to get a new one because yours is already more than one year old. They need to make sure you haven't had any criminal record recently.
> 
> India PCC: Ideally it would be best if you can get a new one, but I've observed some leniency here if the applicant didn't visit that country after the PCC was issued (not all the time though, especially if you get a s56 asking for it).


Thank you.


----------



## vijayvermano1

HBow said:


> It’s all down to your international recognition and/or ability to generate Australian jobs. You haven’t mentioned either above.


Thanks for your reply! CISSP is a certification which is globally recognized in the field of Cybersecurity. Apart from it, my concern was if applicants with Masters degree are eligible to apply or not with respect to the new update in January 2021.


----------



## HBow

vijayvermano1 said:


> Thanks for your reply! CISSP is a certification which is globally recognized in the field of Cybersecurity. Apart from it, my concern was if applicants with Masters degree are eligible to apply or not with respect to the new update in January 2021.


Regarding the masters degree, that’s only if you’re looking to get the visa within 3y of graduation based on high grades. You’d need to take the professional route.

I’m not sure, but certification alone might not be enough. Before applying try to think of any grants, awards, patents and other internationally recognised achievements you may have. Stress those in your application, as well as what you can bring to help the oz economy.


----------



## Bayleaf

vijayvermano1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and want to apply for GTI. Below is my profile, it will be great if anyone of you can provide some guidance:
> 
> Masters in Science in Information Technology (2012)
> Overall work experience of 12+ years
> CISSP certified which comes under DigiTech track of GTI.
> ACS done
> PTE overall score 71
> EOI logged under subclass 189 & 190 in the month December 2019.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vijay Verma


Although I somewhat believe that CISSP is a reputable certification, I'm not sure you can get UID *solely* based on this certification. Have you been a main driver in any international projects? Peer-reviewed articles? Awards?

You need to think about what to fill under the EOI section "Details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".

And your *ability/potential* to attract a salary of AUD153K or more per year? You do not need to have this salary rate right now, but you do need to show evidence that you have the ability/potential to earn this in Australia.


----------



## Mangoboy

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


Congrats  That is a very fast EOI-UID journey !


----------



## Menme

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply under GTI program. Requesting your opinion on my profile-

1. Masters from a premier institute in India.
2. Total work ex is 9 years. Currently working as an Associate Director in a Big4 consulting firm (which is fairly a senior position in the firm) Working with Big 4s from last 4.5 years . Have done several international projects
3. Got a few recommendation letters clients and employers
4. Salary is way below 153k threshold as I am currently based out of India.
5. Have been invited for some seminars as a speaker
6. Though I am not from academics but I have got Contribution to 2 industry reports
7. Got 2 internal awards
8. Also a nominator is ready to support.
9. Sector is Circular Economy

I have couple of questions:
1. What are my chances?
2. Are you guys putting a cover letter for list of achievements? If not, how should it be shown? Can someone please suggest a format?
3. Do I need to have backup of each and everything I have written in my CV ? Even for the work I did 8-9 years ago?
4. What else can be done to strengthen the application

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## marynaaaa

GTI said:


> *_*
> Phd in Wireless sensor network
> working on some projects of Cyber security, IoT and healthcare


Speaking of IoT and healthcare, such a popular topic nowadays.


----------



## GTI321

Mangoboy said:


> Congrats  That is a very fast EOI-UID journey !


First of all, Congratulations!

I know that some people here won't like this especially the ones who received the grant and EOI, but this is the truth:
1- The department is not being honest in the processing of the EOI, they have announced that they are prioritizing the processing of June EOI and that this is their focus now.
2- Many people are waiting since June last year onward and they haven't received any response! thousands of people are waiting from June onward!
3- You will find people announcing that they have submitted the EOI very recently and they got the Invitation a few days after the submission. So how come they are prioritizing June?
4- Now you will tell me those people receiving are having exceptional qualifications! well, this is very subjective! This program must be governed by certain rules and criteria not to be up to the GTI officer's mood or perception on whether he likes the applicant or not!!!
5- Now you will tell me this is not the case and they do abide by the rules and they process people who are meeting the GTI criteria, well, I can assure you they are not! People who have a job offer in Australia above the threshold with global experience and Nominator are also left behind, and I'm one of them and by law, I fulfill all the GTI criteria with not missing even a single condition! yet, waiting for many months now!

In conclusion, it's a very random process the way they manage it and it's totally unfair, they have clear criteria in place, so either they process old to new EOI, or if not then they should be fair to all candidates and with no discrimination!!!


----------



## Narumatu

HBow said:


> I agree with @Mangoboy. Using statistical analysis as part of your pdh data analysis does not mean that you have international recognition in data science. Your international recognition relevant to your phd will be in your area of study... I imagine this is the reason for their first rejection explanation: data analysis is not data science. I don’t think any number of side courses will change this view without you landing a job within data science (as the main area) and achieving international recognition while working there.
> 
> Your best bet would be to look for a more appropriate GTI category that suits your current experience.


Really doesn’t matter with the current update! GTI will Access the best catergory that meets your prof. If you applied for data science but your work is more in education they will issue the UID for you with education.


----------



## HBow

Narumatu said:


> Really doesn’t matter with the current update! GTI will Access the best catergory that meets your prof. If you applied for data science but your work is more in education they will issue the UID for you with education.


Perhaps, but surely you’d still want to consider it to draw out the appropriate experience within your application?


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resource1

Narumatu said:


> Really doesn’t matter with the current update! GTI will Access the best catergory that meets your prof. If you applied for data science but your work is more in education they will issue the UID for you with education.


Wow


----------



## kundikoi

Resource1 said:


> I have used data science in 11 of my research publications. Whether 11 research publications in high esteemed journals are not enough for Dept to assess ones ability and knowledge of data science? I think it is more than enough to understand ones ability in data science. Moreover, if there is a vested interest of both the PhD supervisors then all the applications submitted by PhDs applicants, needs to be rejected straight away. The thing matter is to satisfy the criteria set by Dept and the best person to recommend a PhD student is the main PhD supervisor. If someone is putting a question on the integrity of the research supervisors then definitely that person is mere a conspirator, nothing more. Educational and research ethics are of great importance in Australia and no one should consider a PhD supervisor as one who have done vested interests. Well, thanks for your conspirator insight.


mate, for somebody coming in asking here for help, you surely doth protest too much. my points all along were not about the integrity of supervisors, but some independent 3rd-party validation/recognition of your achievements. do you really think every other applicant doesn't have some glowing praise and recommendations and acknowledgment of their expertise from *their *supervisors 🤨❓




GTI321 said:


> In conclusion, it's a very random process the way they manage it and it's totally unfair, they have clear criteria in place, so either they process old to new EOI, or if not then they should be fair to all candidates and with no discrimination!!!


Scandalous!  Thanks for uncovering this outrageous opprobrium!  We cannot and should not ignore this any further - perhaps by applying to fairer and less discriminatory (allegedly ) countries instead!


----------



## Nanci

Kanhaiya said:


> Thank you.


Hi dear,
Congratulation..
What did you do to get the UID in 2 weeks, when almost July-Feb applicants are waitng? Would you please give me any more info about the success way you did. Is it possible to get the UID faster?


----------



## vijayvermano1

Bayleaf said:


> Although I somewhat believe that CISSP is a reputable certification, I'm not sure you can get UID *solely* based on this certification. Have you been a main driver in any international projects? Peer-reviewed articles? Awards?
> 
> You need to think about what to fill under the EOI section "Details of your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement".
> 
> And your *ability/potential* to attract a salary of AUD153K or more per year? You do not need to have this salary rate right now, but you do need to show evidence that you have the ability/potential to earn this in Australia.


Hi Bayleaf! Can below points add some weightage to my application:

1. Currently I am working with a MNC in India. I can ask my company to provide me in written on Company's letter head describing my jobs & responsibilities. 
2. Side by side I am also preparing for Security specialization certification of GCP, AWS & Azure. They cover IAM section as specified under DigiTech stream.
3. I have a nominator in Australia who can nominate me and he is also working in the same occupation.
4. There are many jobs on portals offering salary more than $150K. Can we provide reference of those jobs?
5. Recently one of my friends has got job in Cloud domain with around a salary package of $200K. I can provide his reference too.


----------



## duynguyen

Hey guys, I received the invitation today. very exciting and happy after 8 months of waiting. 
I submitted EOI around 26 June.

I prepare docs for visa now. Do I need to get additional evidences or just use all docs what I submitted for EOI?


----------



## gtisp2020

duynguyen said:


> Hey guys, I received the invitation today. very exciting and happy after 8 months of waiting.
> I submitted EOI around 26 June.
> 
> I prepare docs for visa now. Do I need to get additional evidences or just use all docs what I submitted for EOI?


Congratulations! Please share your profile here.

If you have additional evidences/can easily manage, I think you should submit those.


----------



## GTIP2021

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations! Please share your profile here.
> 
> If you have additional evidences/can easily manage, I think you should submit those.



Congratulations.
Have you already submitted the form 1000 and updated the Department with additional documents?


----------



## duynguyen

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations! Please share your profile here.
> 
> If you have additional evidences/can easily manage, I think you should submit those.


Thanks, I am now a research fellow, around 20 papers, 333 citations, Data Science sector



GTIP2021 said:


> congratulation.
> Have you already submitted the form 10000 and updated the Department with additional documents?


Yes, I just emailed them form 1000 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chiragPhD

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations! Please share your profile here.
> 
> If you have additional evidences/can easily manage, I think you should submit those.


Congratulations mate


----------



## Menme

Hi All, In addition to all the documents required by GTI, are you guys also submitting a cover letter or any other document highlighting all of your achievements together.


----------



## A.lululu

Hey guys, I have submitted my eoi at Oct last year. I don't think it is a requirement to submit form 1000, right? For those who emailed them form 1000, can you share which email address you used? Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

A.lululu said:


> Hey guys, I have submitted my eoi at Oct last year. I don't think it is a requirement to submit form 1000, right? For those who emailed them form 1000, can you share which email address you used? Thanks.


Please refer to this and this.


----------



## Bayleaf

duynguyen said:


> Hey guys, I received the invitation today. very exciting and happy after 8 months of waiting.
> I submitted EOI around 26 June.
> 
> I prepare docs for visa now. Do I need to get additional evidences or just use all docs what I submitted for EOI?


Congratulations!  

If additional evidence is available, definitely upload them in your IMMI application. When I lodged my application I provided as many evidence as possible to make myself a strong case and to avoid s56.

At least update your CV, especially if you have new publications over the last 8 months and the updated citation number.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Nanci said:


> Hi dear,
> Congratulation..
> What did you do to get the UID in 2 weeks, when almost July-Feb applicants are waitng? Would you please give me any more info about the success way you did. Is it possible to get the UID faster?


Not sure mate, might be i applied through fin tech got faster, rest have no idea. Thank you.


----------



## Bayleaf

vijayvermano1 said:


> Hi Bayleaf! Can below points add some weightage to my application:
> 
> 1. Currently I am working with a MNC in India. I can ask my company to provide me in written on Company's letter head describing my jobs & responsibilities.
> 2. Side by side I am also preparing for Security specialization certification of GCP, AWS & Azure. They cover IAM section as specified under DigiTech stream.
> 3. I have a nominator in Australia who can nominate me and he is also working in the same occupation.
> 4. There are many jobs on portals offering salary more than $150K. Can we provide reference of those jobs?
> 5. Recently one of my friends has got job in Cloud domain with around a salary package of $200K. I can provide his reference too.



It will be better if your company can also attest for your major achievements. Do keep in mind that GTIP is mainly looking for talents with achievements, not just people with jobs.
You should also be prepared to write some statements regarding how these certifications can be beneficial to the Australian community. Do some research and find out how many people in Australia have these certifications, if not many then it might help your case.
That's good. If he can fill out Form 1000 and write you a recommendation letter that will be great, attach these to your EOI.
Yes you can. Make sure your qualification and experience match those ads.
You mean you want to ask him to be your referee? Not a negative, I'm just not sure how much impact this can provide.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


Congratulations, may you please advise what documents have you submitted as evidence or supporting documents? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crispr.YT

duynguyen said:


> Hey guys, I received the invitation today. very exciting and happy after 8 months of waiting.
> I submitted EOI around 26 June.
> 
> I prepare docs for visa now. Do I need to get additional evidences or just use all docs what I submitted for EOI?


Congratulations, may you please advise what documents have you submitted as evidence or supporting documents? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vmcanh

Hello guys,
I am a postdoc in the field of polymer science and engineering in the South of Korea (20 pubs, 135 citations, $50k)
Could I possibly apply for GTE?
I am a newbie, please suggest me.


----------



## chiragPhD

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> If additional evidence is available, definitely upload them in your IMMI application. When I lodged my application I provided as many evidence as possible to make myself a strong case and to avoid s56.
> 
> At least update your CV, especially if you have new publications over the last 8 months and the updated citation number.


What is s56 other than 1000?


----------



## Bayleaf

chiragPhD said:


> What is s56 other than 1000?





https://nowakmigration.com.au/immi-s56-request-for-more-information/


----------



## Movee

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


congratulations....


----------



## PaulAUS

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recieved my UID today, Thanks for all support.
> EOI Submitted - 2 Feb 2021
> RFI - 16 Feb 2021
> UID recieved - 25 Feb 2021
> 
> I have PCC from India and Australia done 16 months back and i haven't went out of Australia after then.
> Do i need to do PCC again for both.
> Any suggesiton in documentations form past experience to plan me better ?


I do not think so. My home country PCC was around 3.5 yrs old before coming to Australia for PhD. In the meantime, I visited my country for 1 month back in 2018. I submitted that PCC during my application and granted visa recently without any objection. Also, my Australian PCC was done in July/2020 and submitted in January/2021 with visa lodgement. No issues for me from the department. However, if they need a recent one from you, they will ask it straight away during the initial assessment of your visa application. Hope this helps!
Cheers.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Menme said:


> Hi All, In addition to all the documents required by GTI, are you guys also submitting a cover letter or any other document highlighting all of your achievements together.


Not mandatory but highly recommended, at least for the EOI stage. In my opinion, a cover letter gives the officer an overview of your portfolio before they begin assessing each document.


----------



## Menme

NeuroGuy said:


> Not mandatory but highly recommended, at least for the EOI stage. In my opinion, a cover letter gives the officer an overview of your portfolio before they begin assessing each document.


Thanks you. What according to you is the best option: a) going for a cover letter in story telling format b) just listing down all the Achievements in a page
c) any other format if you can suggest

I am confused with all these options


----------



## NeuroGuy

Menme said:


> Thanks you. What according to you is the best option: a) going for a cover letter in story telling format b) just listing down all the Achievements in a page
> c) any other format if you can suggest
> 
> I am confused with all these options


Option A sounds better. In my case, I opened with a line saying that I'm expressing interest under the MedTech category. I then went on to summarize my educational background, experience/skills and what I am currently doing - all of these demonstrated my current prominence and that I qualify under MedTech category. 1 page with 2-3 paragraphs on your letter-head should suffice. This was the first page of the combined documents I submitted as a single .pdf file.


----------



## DataRobot

GTO asked for further info and I sent them all they asked. Got this response... so they are accessing the june applicants now...


----------



## Fo1991

New changes : they remove the word of 6 months for phd student and replace with SOON , They ask for more details about Nominator but still not mandatory ( Personal documents: Passport) 
they need to know about your connection with nominator ( put options )


----------



## Fo1991

They ask for Links to know about you as well


----------



## aseka

DataRobot said:


> GTO asked for further info and I sent them all they asked. Got this response... so they are accessing the june applicants now...
> 
> View attachment 99142
> View attachment 99143
> View attachment 99144
> View attachment 99145


Congratulations to you. Can you share when you applied and under which category and when you got request for more information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTIP2021

DataRobot said:


> GTO asked for further info and I sent them all they asked. Got this response... so they are accessing the june applicants now...
> 
> View attachment 99142
> View attachment 99143
> View attachment 99144
> View attachment 99145


Have you received this email today?


----------



## Jerry858

GTIP2021 said:


> Have you received this email today?


I received the same auto-reply email this week.


----------



## newmember24

Hi all,
After sending my EOI in July last year I was accepted to a post-grad program at a North American uni (full scholarship, highly recognised program in my field). Should I inform the GTO or better dealing with that in case I get an invitation? It is a huge achievement but could potentially affect my application? (= I will not be working in Au for the next three years). Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Kanhaiya

PaulAUS said:


> I do not think so. My home country PCC was around 3.5 yrs old before coming to Australia for PhD. In the meantime, I visited my country for 1 month back in 2018. I submitted that PCC during my application and granted visa recently without any objection. Also, my Australian PCC was done in July/2020 and submitted in January/2021 with visa lodgement. No issues for me from the department. However, if they need a recent one from you, they will ask it straight away during the initial assessment of your visa application. Hope this helps!
> Cheers.


Thank you and yes it does helped.


----------



## kuliHalo

Hello everyone and thanks for all the help so far.

I am currently finalizing the document upload, and in the section for the documents for my fiance there is a subsection called *Dependency, Evidence of*, which is *Required*.
The options there are things like "Bank Statement - Personal", "Court Document", "Legal Will", etc., but also "Form 47a Details of child or other dependent family members aged 18 years or over".
None of them seems to really apply to us, I assume the 47a is just for children, right?
But when we try to finalize the document upload, a window pops up, saying that we are missing some required items: "Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.". Since we added documents to all other required sections I think it is a warning for a missing document in the required section *Dependency, Evidence of*.
Any idea how to proceed?

Thanks a lot!
k.


----------



## NeuroGuy

newmember24 said:


> Hi all,
> After sending my EOI in July last year I was accepted to a post-grad program at a North American uni (full scholarship, highly recognised program in my field). Should I inform the GTO or better dealing with that in case I get an invitation? It is a huge achievement but could potentially affect my application? (= I will not be working in Au for the next three years). Any advice? Thanks!


I think you have answered your own question. While I am aware that getting a full ride scholarship is a big achievement, I do not think this particular one is relevant to your application and could even work against you. It would have been a different story if it was at an Aussie top Uni.


----------



## NDSwami

Can a person who has recently granted with visa under GTI be a Nominator for other applicant?
Given that he is eminent in his field, CEO, founder of a startup in Australia.


----------



## Crispr.YT

NDSwami said:


> Can a person who has recently granted with visa under GTI be a Nominator for other applicant?
> Given that he is eminent in his field, CEO, founder of a startup in Australia.


There is nothing against it. As long as you are an internationally recognised expert in the field that has permanent residency then there's no problem


----------



## Bayleaf

newmember24 said:


> Hi all,
> After sending my EOI in July last year I was accepted to a post-grad program at a North American uni (full scholarship, highly recognised program in my field). Should I inform the GTO or better dealing with that in case I get an invitation? It is a huge achievement but could potentially affect my application? (= I will not be working in Au for the next three years). Any advice? Thanks!


I'm not sure the department will consider that as a huge achievement, since you haven't completed that postgrad program. Furthermore you are unlikely to contribute to Australia economy/community in the next 3 years, so I highly doubt they will issue you UID if they know about this.


----------



## RainaAU

Hi All,

I Applied on 24 August 2020 with highest qualification: Masters degree (Data Science). It is noted that on that time there was no option for PhD student or not. However, in the EOI i clearly stated that I am a final year PhD student in Australia and have published 4 articles in the reputed journal and conferences. As the eligibility changed from 20 January that Masters graduate are no longer eligible for GTI, do i have to submit again my EOI? Or what can I do now?

I am asking for your experts opinion.

RainaAU


----------



## darkknight2099

RainaAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Applied on 24 August 2020 with highest qualification: Masters degree (Data Science). It is noted that on that time there was no option for PhD student or not. However, in the EOI i clearly stated that I am a final year PhD student in Australia and have published 4 articles in the reputed journal and conferences. As the eligibility changed from 20 January that Masters graduate are no longer eligible for GTI, do i have to submit again my EOI? Or what can I do now?
> 
> I am asking for your experts opinion.
> 
> RainaAU


Wait until you graduate and send them update. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
I am from India and trying to fill in details of aadhar card under the national identity card. Adhar card doesn't have an issue/ expiry date. In such a case, the note in immi page asks one to leave the fields blank. However, when I leave it blank, the error message keeps popping up to fill the issue and expiry date, and couldn't proceed. Had anyone faced this issue, if so how you resolved it?
Thanks


----------



## newmember24

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not sure the department will consider that as a huge achievement, since you haven't completed that postgrad program. Furthermore you are unlikely to contribute to Australia economy/community in the next 3 years, so I highly doubt they will issue you UID if they know about this.


Thanks @Bayleaf and @NeuroGuy ! I have actually received a RTP scholarship for my PhD in Australia (just recently completed). The one in North America will be an additional ''specialisation'' post-grad course.

I will not update the GTO tho.

Thanks


----------



## GTIP2021

Guys, any postdoc waiting from July?
I am so disappointed.  😢 😢


----------



## Zmajche88

L


GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, any postdoc waiting from July?
> I am so disappointed.  😢 😢


Like almost everyone?


----------



## Crispr.YT

Anyone waiting from before June 2020?


----------



## kundikoi

GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, any update on July applicants?





GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant waiting from July?





GTIP2021 said:


> Up to now, 7 applicants from July are still waiting





GTIP2021 said:


> Is there any applicant who is postdoc and applied July 2020 in Medtech sector?





GTIP2021 said:


> Guys, any postdoc waiting from July?
> I am so disappointed.  😢 😢


is there any point in these incessant roll calls? 
clearly there are a lot of people waiting - more by the day 🤷‍♂️ these roll calls aren't gonna provide an accurate count, nor are they going to speed up the decision - while deterring newbies from reading the whole thread (as they all should).


----------



## fp79

Dear Fellows,
I have seen on 27 Feb the 858 VISA changed from Distinguish Talent to Global Talent. Will this change affect existing applicants in the pool. I have lodged my application, medical done, and cleared S56 responded already on 20 Feb and waiting to hear further. Will this change have any impact on my application?


----------



## DataRobot

Hi Everyone,

Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
Sector: Data Science
EOI: 13th June
FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
Invitation: 1st March
(Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup) 
I will share my complete profile soon.


Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.

Regards,
DataRobot


----------



## GTIP2021

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Congratulations.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


*_*
*Congratulations !
*


----------



## Menme

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Congratulations 👏🏼


----------



## Crispr.YT

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Congratulations, well-done.

In regards to your question, I see from previous applicants that they will accept old police clearance given that you didn't visit the country again after that date. There are no clear rules about this, but previous applicants had no issues.


----------



## Bayleaf

fp79 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> I have seen on 27 Feb the 858 VISA changed from Distinguish Talent to Global Talent. Will this change affect existing applicants in the pool. I have lodged my application, medical done, and cleared S56 responded already on 20 Feb and waiting to hear further. Will this change have any impact on my application?


It's just a name change, shouldn't affect applicants who already lodged the visa application.


----------



## fp79

Bayleaf said:


> It's just a name change, shouldn't affect applicants who already lodged the visa application.


Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Congratulations! 

Ideally it would be best if you can get a new one, but I've observed some leniency here if the applicant didn't visit that country after the police check was issued (not all the time though, especially if you get a s56 asking for it).

Nevertheless you shouldn't delay lodging your IMMI application because of this. In my non expert opinion, if I were you, I would lodge the application ASAP, in the section where you have to upload police check you can upload your previously obtained police clearance and a note stating that you haven't visited your home country since the police clearance was issued.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


_*Congratulations on your achievement.*_

*_*

Can you please tell us for what the RFI had been in your case?


----------



## PaulAUS

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


@DataRobot Hope this helps!
Cheers.








Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Hello guys, I am a postdoc in the field of polymer science and engineering in the South of Korea (20 pubs, 135 citations, $50k) Could I possibly apply for GTE? I am a newbie, please suggest me.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## DataRobot

PaulAUS said:


> I do not think so. My home country PCC was around 3.5 yrs old before coming to Australia for PhD. In the meantime, I visited my country for 1 month back in 2018. I submitted that PCC during my application and granted visa recently without any objection. Also, my Australian PCC was done in July/2020 and submitted in January/2021 with visa lodgement. No issues for me from the department. However, if they need a recent one from you, they will ask it straight away during the initial assessment of your visa application. Hope this helps!
> Cheers.


Thanks mate


----------



## DataRobot

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> _*Congratulations on your achievement.*_
> 
> *_*
> 
> Can you please tell us for what the RFI had been in your case?


· *Please provide evidence of your full academic transcript/s if you have completed your PhD within the past three years.*

· *If you are currently undertaking your PhD studies, please provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).*

· *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*

· *What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.*

· *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*

· *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;*

o *Recent industry awards*

o *International memberships or registrations*

o *Conferences at which you have presented*

o *Key projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia*

o *Pitch-decks for start-up businesses*

o *Reference/recommendation letters attesting to your achievements, seniority and expertise in the field*

o *Media articles*

o *Publications*

o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialisation if applicable*

o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*

o *If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature.*

· *A statement detailing your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector (approximately 500 words).*


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Ideally it would be best if you can get a new one, but I've observed some leniency here if the applicant didn't visit that country after the police check was issued (not all the time though, especially if you get a s56 asking for it).
> 
> Nevertheless you shouldn't delay lodging your IMMI application because of this. In my non expert opinion, if I were you, I would lodge the application ASAP, in the section where you have to upload police check you can upload your previously obtained police clearance and a note stating that you haven't visited your home country since the police clearance was issued.


Thanks a lot, man. You are a lifesaver for sure.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

DataRobot said:


> · *Please provide evidence of your full academic transcript/s if you have completed your PhD within the past three years.*
> 
> · *If you are currently undertaking your PhD studies, please provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).*
> 
> · *Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.*
> 
> · *What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.*
> 
> · *Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.*
> 
> · *Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;*
> 
> o *Recent industry awards*
> 
> o *International memberships or registrations*
> 
> o *Conferences at which you have presented*
> 
> o *Key projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia*
> 
> o *Pitch-decks for start-up businesses*
> 
> o *Reference/recommendation letters attesting to your achievements, seniority and expertise in the field*
> 
> o *Media articles*
> 
> o *Publications*
> 
> o *Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialisation if applicable*
> 
> o *Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers*
> 
> o *If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature.*
> 
> · *A statement detailing your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector (approximately 500 words).*


*___*

_Thank you so much for sharing this with us._


----------



## fp79

As per this forum, the last visa was granted on 22 Feb. Anyone got afterward or know someone who was granted in the last few days?


----------



## johnyjohny

nstav said:


> Got my grant today!!
> EOI Submitted : Mid Oct
> EOI: Mid December
> Application Submitted : 25 Dec
> S56 : 18 Jan
> S56 submitted : 24 Jan
> Visa Grant : 19 Feb


what was your S56 about ?


----------



## deep2020

Reposting as I didn't get any answer : Submitted an EOI in Dec 2020 under the MedTech sector, onshore, 8 publications (5 first author q1 journals), PhD close to submission. Recently got a job offer in an industry (hospital) and not in academia and it is way below the threshold (around 95k). Do you think it is a good idea to send the offer letter to the department and write a cover letter and say that this is a starting salary and send in other job advertisements that have high income thresholds as possible future jobs. Really confused


----------



## gtisp2020

deep2020 said:


> Reposting as I didn't get any answer : Submitted an EOI in Dec 2020 under the MedTech sector, onshore, 8 publications (5 first author q1 journals), PhD close to submission. Recently got a job offer in an industry (hospital) and not in academia and it is way below the threshold (around 95k). Do you think it is a good idea to send the offer letter to the department and write a cover letter and say that this is a starting salary and send in other job advertisements that have high income thresholds as possible future jobs. Really confused


I think you should update the dept regarding this job offer if its related to your expertise. It may not help you to skip the queue but could help during assessment. Although the salary is way below the threshold, it will at least support your employability in Australian health industry. In your cover letter, you should explain how can you reach the threshold in near future. You can send them salary chart of your organisation and/or job ads as evidences. Hope this helps!


----------



## shankvijay

nstav said:


> Got my grant today!!
> EOI Submitted : Mid Oct
> EOI: Mid December
> Application Submitted : 25 Dec
> S56 : 18 Jan
> S56 submitted : 24 Jan
> Visa Grant : 19 Feb


Congratulations


----------



## DataRobot

Guys need some help.

I have lived my whole life in my home country and came to Australia for Ph.D. I have no other travel history.

Now, what is my usual country of residence? I am assuming it's Australia. If that is the case then how do I answer this question?

In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age?
Yes/ No

Should I add Australia for study and my home country as a place of birth(There is no option for this. I can choose Other I guess). Confused. Please help our no expert genius @Bayleaf.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manal2015

DataRobot said:


> Guys need some help.
> 
> I have lived my whole life in my home country and came to Australia for Ph.D. I have no other travel history.
> 
> Now, what is my usual country of residence? I am assuming it's Australia. If that is the case then how do I answer this question?
> 
> In the last 10 years have any of the applicants visited any countries outside of their usual country of residence since turning 16 years of age?
> Yes/ No
> 
> Should I add Australia for study and my home country as a place of birth(There is no option for this. I can choose Other I guess). Confused. Please help our no expert genius @Bayleaf.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your usual country of residence is your home country and current address should be your address in Australia.





Country of residence







immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## DataRobot

Manal2015 said:


> Your usual country of residence is your home country and current address should be your address in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country of residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


Hi Manal,

Thank you very much for your answer. So If I select my home country as the country of residence, should I use my home country address in the next section for residential address? 
(I am actually confused for the Department Office option.). Thanks a lot @Manal2015 for your help. .









?


----------



## Samchi

Hi Everyone,

I received the UID today.
Sector: Energy and Mining
EOI: 24th June
Invitation: 2nd March
PhD completed in January
3 1st author Q1 Journals, a few conference papers, a few industry awards...
currently, work as a postdoctoral fellow


----------



## Manal2015

DataRobot said:


> Hi Manal,
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer. So If I select my home country as the country of residence, should I use my home country address in the next section for residential address?
> (I am actually confused for the Department Office option.). Thanks a lot @Manal2015 for your help. .
> 
> 
> View attachment 99172
> ?


For Department office option, you can select any accessible office in Australia. For residential address, you need to write your home address in your home country BUT you have to mention that your postal address is NOT THE SAME and input your current address here in Australia.


----------



## YASEER2020

Samchi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the UID today.
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> EOI: 24th June
> Invitation: 2nd March
> PhD completed in January
> 3 1st author Q1 Journals, a few conference papers, a few industry awards...
> currently, work as a postdoctoral fellow


Many congrats

Did GTI ask you to provide additional information/documents before the UID?


----------



## DataRobot

Manal2015 said:


> For Department office option, you can select any accessible office in Australia. For residential address, you need to write your home address in your home country BUT you have to mention that your postal address is NOT THE SAME and input your current address here in Australia.


Hi @Manal2015, 

Thanks a lot Man. When I am choosing Australia for the travel list, should I add my end of visa date as my "Date to"?


----------



## Manal2015

DataRobot said:


> Hi @Manal2015,
> 
> Thanks a lot Man. When I am choosing Australia for the travel list, should I add my end of visa date as my "Date to"?
> View attachment 99173


From: the first day you came to Australia 
To: today’s date (if submitting your visa application today)


----------



## Samchi

YASEER2020 said:


> Many congrats
> 
> Did GTI ask you to provide additional information/documents before the UID?


No


----------



## DataRobot

Samchi said:


> No





Manal2015 said:


> From: the first day you came to Australia
> To: today’s date (if submitting your visa application today)


Awesome Man!!!! Thanks a lot!! .


----------



## EC_

NB said:


> You can try
> [email protected]


this email address does not exist.
Does anyone know how can contact the office that is processing my application?
I have been ask to provide a military service record but I did not do any! I have sent a cover letter but would like to know if they require more info.


----------



## NeuroGuy

EC_ said:


> this email address does not exist.
> Does anyone know how can contact the office that is processing my application?
> I have been ask to provide a military service record but I did not do any! I have sent a cover letter but would like to know if they require more info.


I believe it's this one: global.talent.delivery /at/ homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## hannal

Should I use the soft copy of form 1000 and recommendation letter or should I scan and upload the scan version. Thanks


----------



## Rus_GTI

hannal said:


> Should I use the soft copy of form 1000 and recommendation letter or should I scan and upload the scan version. Thanks


My understanding is that Form 1000 should be digitally signed so soft copy.


----------



## Mas123456

Guys 

I am really frustrated with all this waiting time. I submitted my EOI at 20/10/2020 and buy that time my salary was 110000. Then by December I got new job offer and I crossed the threshold. I sent a letter to department saying I am all good now with salary. I had done my PhD 2 years ago , 10 papers, conference, nominator and etc. But I am not getting anything from department. 

Please give some advice. 
What is this form 1000 or s56, should I fill these and send it to them. 
How about submitting a new EOI. I still afraid they think I am with 110K salary. I sent one Email asking if they received my update but there is no reply. 

Please help


----------



## kuliHalo

hannal said:


> Should I use the soft copy of form 1000 and recommendation letter or should I scan and upload the scan version. Thanks


I could not upload the originally signed pdf, there was an error message concerning its encryption and the official recommendation was to print and scan it again 😅


----------



## kundikoi

Mas123456 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am really frustrated with all this waiting time. I submitted my EOI at 20/10/2020 and buy that time my salary was 110000. Then by December I got new job offer and I crossed the threshold. I sent a letter to department saying I am all good now with salary. I had done my PhD 2 years ago , 10 papers, conference, nominator and etc. But I am not getting anything from department.
> 
> Please give some advice.
> What is this form 1000 or s56, should I fill these and send it to them.
> How about submitting a new EOI. I still afraid they think I am with 110K salary. I sent one Email asking if they received my update but there is no reply.
> 
> Please help


Perhaps your frustration is misdirected mate? I'm really puzzled by these messages where posters can't really do much else but wait - yet still don't want to bother reading the whole thread from the beginning, or even the past coupla weeks (which would've answered your queries re: form 1000 (_*yes*_), s56 (*n/a*), and new EOI (_*no*_)).

As previously mentioned on the thread as well, establishing contact with a GTO *prior *to submitting an EOI is the primary established way of at least getting someone to follow up on your status while waiting - any contacts post submission are fruitless.



Mas123456 said:


> But I am not getting anything from department.


you mean just like the vast majority of others in the queue and on the thread? why *would *you be getting anything given that the FAQ already refers to priority processing allocated to *June *applicants 🤨



Mas123456 said:


> I sent one Email asking if they received my update but there is no reply.


you should re-read the auto-reply FAQ, which already covers your query (that they dont reply to such queries, that is)


----------



## hannal

kuliHalo said:


> I could not upload the originally signed pdf, there was an error message concerning its encryption and the official recommendation was to print and scan it again 😅


Did you print the one that signed digitally by the nominator. Thanks


----------



## johnyjohny

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I am from India and trying to fill in details of aadhar card under the national identity card. Adhar card doesn't have an issue/ expiry date. In such a case, the note in immi page asks one to leave the fields blank. However, when I leave it blank, the error message keeps popping up to fill the issue and expiry date, and couldn't proceed. Had anyone faced this issue, if so how you resolved it?
> Thanks


Were you able to solve this problem ?


----------



## duynguyen

Hello, I am currently lodging the Visa application. I do not understand how to submit form 1000. My nominator will submit it? Will he create an immiAccount or sth? Could someone help me to explain this process please?
Thank you very much


----------



## Bayleaf

duynguyen said:


> Hello, I am currently lodging the Visa application. I do not understand how to submit form 1000. My nominator will submit it? Will he create an immiAccount or sth? Could someone help me to explain this process please?
> Thank you very much


After your nominator completed Form 1000 and return it to you, you should upload it to your IMMI application.
Towards the end of your IMMI application, you will get to a page where you upload all the supporting evidence:

Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
Document type: Form 1000 - Nomination for Distinguished Talent
(The wording might have changed as I lodged my application in December 2020)


----------



## duynguyen

Bayleaf said:


> After your nominator completed Form 1000 and return it to you, you should upload it to your IMMI application.
> Towards the end of your IMMI application, you will get to a page where you upload all the supporting evidence:
> 
> Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
> Document type: Form 1000 - Nomination for Distinguished Talent
> (The wording might have changed as I lodged my application in December 2020)


Thanks Bayleaf, It is a great help.

So my nominator does not need to do anything after sending the form 1000 to me. Someone said that Form 1000 should be submitted by nominator so I am little bit confused


----------



## duynguyen

Bayleaf said:


> After your nominator completed Form 1000 and return it to you, you should upload it to your IMMI application.
> Towards the end of your IMMI application, you will get to a page where you upload all the supporting evidence:
> 
> Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
> Document type: Form 1000 - Nomination for Distinguished Talent
> (The wording might have changed as I lodged my application in December 2020)


Hi Bayleaf,

Did your visa grant? how long does it take? How about health examination? After lodging the visa, will they ask us to take the health check?

Thanks


----------



## DataRobot

Mas123456 said:


> Guys
> 
> I am really frustrated with all this waiting time. I submitted my EOI at 20/10/2020 and buy that time my salary was 110000. Then by December I got new job offer and I crossed the threshold. I sent a letter to department saying I am all good now with salary. I had done my PhD 2 years ago , 10 papers, conference, nominator and etc. But I am not getting anything from department.
> 
> Please give some advice.
> What is this form 1000 or s56, should I fill these and send it to them.
> How about submitting a new EOI. I still afraid they think I am with 110K salary. I sent one Email asking if they received my update but there is no reply.
> 
> Please help


I suggest you update your statement and CV. And email them again with all the documents at hand again such as you are applying through email. Also, download form 1000 and get signed by your nominee. Send all, and I think this a good option. They are accessing the June applicants now, so you might need to wait for a month, but you should hear from them soon as July is very near. I reckon sending the isolated documents will result in RFI, and you have to send them all again. Why not do it now?


----------



## sgcloud

Guys,

I am looking for suggestion for Global Talent visa program for my skills and experience.
18+ experience in ICT field
Skills : NextGen Data center Infrastructure modernization and Cloud computing (Public) and cyber Security
Certification : AWS & Google Professional, Azure Expert, Prince 2 practitioner TOGAF 9.2 , CISSP and CCSP
Working large SI in Singapore for 11 years
Salary cap is 20% less than the global talent requirement
Industry experience is FSI , SG government sectors and other public sectors

I don't have any white paper published or patents.

Is it good to apply for this program or not.


----------



## Bayleaf

duynguyen said:


> Thanks Bayleaf, It is a great help.
> 
> So my nominator does not need to do anything after sending the form 1000 to me. Someone said that Form 1000 should be submitted by nominator so I am little bit confused


Your nominator should provide you all the required documents to upload to your IMMI application, your nominator do not need to set up an IMMI account.

Apart from Form 1000, do remember to ask your nominator to provide you a separate supporting statement written on your nominator's affiliated institute letterhead. This needs to be uploaded under:

Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
Document type: Statement supporting the applicant's claims

Also don't forget to provide evidence to prove that your nominator's has national reputation in the same field as you, eg: CV, news regarding achievements and awards, etc. This needs to be uploaded under:

Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
Document type: Documentation of nominators national reputation in chosen field




duynguyen said:


> Hi Bayleaf,
> 
> Did your visa grant? how long does it take? How about health examination? After lodging the visa, will they ask us to take the health check?
> 
> Thanks


Shortly after you lodge your IMMI application and make the payment, you should get a notification requesting for health examination, that notification will have HAP ID which is required to book medical examination.

Regarding my application timeline, please read this.


----------



## sezra

sgcloud said:


> Salary cap is 20% less than the global talent requirement


It's not a requirement, more like a ballpark number in my opinion. 
90% of the people on this forum were below the 156K annual salary, so I really don't think this is an issue. 

What you want to do it trying to find job offer with this kind of salary and add them to your case, to show that you potentially can earn (a lot) more


----------



## DataRobot

Hi All, Need help again...As I have applied for the Data Science field, my profession would be Data Scientist/Data Engineer/MLor AI, engineer. But none of them is on the ANZSCO list. Should I choose Statistician as its very related to ML/AI/Data Science? I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## darkknight2099

DataRobot said:


> Hi All, Need help again...As I have applied for the Data Science field, my profession would be Data Scientist/Data Engineer/MLor AI, engineer. But none of them is on the ANZSCO list. Should I choose Statistician as its very related to ML/AI/Data Science? I really appreciate any help you can provide.
> View attachment 99176


ANZSCO codes for Data Scientist

The Australian Bureau of Statistics has advised the new and emerging occupation of Data Scientist should use the code 22499 - Information and Organisation Professional NEC.

Source:


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/skilled-migration-program/skilled-visa-newsletters/september-2019#:~:text=case%20specific%20enquiries.-,ANZSCO%20codes%20for%20Data%20Scientist,Information%20and%20Organisation%20Professional%20NEC.&text=Data%20scientists%20commonly%20have%20a,math%2C%20computer%20science%20or%20economics


.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgcloud

sezra said:


> trying to find job offer with this kind of salary and add them to your case, to show that you potentially can earn (a lot) more


Thanks for your response. Do you mean AU jobs shows the salary ?


----------



## Nana689

Hi, is there anyone here submitted EOI in June still waiting for the email/outcome? Thank you.


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Well, yeah this is a bit confusing, they wrote:
> 
> *"Evidence of status of nominator*
> _You need to provide evidence that your nominator who has signed on behalf of THE UNIVERSITY and who has testified to your record of
> achievement, has a national reputation relevant to your field of expertise has the authority to sign the form 1000."_


Hey mate, have you resolved this issue? If so, could you please PM me how did you resolve the issue.


----------



## duynguyen

Bayleaf said:


> Your nominator should provide you all the required documents to upload to your IMMI application, your nominator do not need to set up an IMMI account.
> 
> Apart from Form 1000, do remember to ask your nominator to provide you a separate supporting statement written on your nominator's affiliated institute letterhead. This needs to be uploaded under:
> 
> Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
> Document type: Statement supporting the applicant's claims
> 
> Also don't forget to provide evidence to prove that your nominator's has national reputation in the same field as you, eg: CV, news regarding achievements and awards, etc. This needs to be uploaded under:
> 
> Evidence type: Nomination for Distinguished Talent and associated documents
> Document type: Documentation of nominators national reputation in chosen field
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after you lodge your IMMI application and make the payment, you should get a notification requesting for health examination, that notification will have HAP ID which is required to book medical examination.
> 
> Regarding my application timeline, please read this.


Thanks Bayleaf, really appreciate


----------



## aseka

Nana689 said:


> Hi, is there anyone here submitted EOI in June still waiting for the email/outcome? Thank you.


Yes applied 23rd June (med sector). How about you? when and which sector?


----------



## gtisp2020

Nana689 said:


> Hi, is there anyone here submitted EOI in June still waiting for the email/outcome? Thank you.


I saw in Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog (comments section) that one EOI submitted on 28 June'20 got invitation yesterday. Hoping that the GTI team will be done with June'20 applicants and move to July applicants soon.


----------



## aseka

gtisp2020 said:


> I saw in Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog (comments section) that one EOI submitted on 28 June'20 got invitation yesterday.


great, hopefully we will also be getting it soon  waiting....


----------



## Nana689

aseka said:


> Yes applied 23rd June (med sector). How about you? when and which sector?


Hi, I am in the Medtech as well. I am waiting for their email...


----------



## aseka

Nana689 said:


> Hi, I am in the Medtech as well. I am waiting for their email...


great, hope we get it soon. Which date did you apply?


----------



## hl6666

Hi there, I am a current onshore GTI visa applicant. I have lodged the submission using two email addresses. 

Back to last June, I lodged my application through email address 1.

Because my situation changed (about to submit my PhD thesis in six months), I lodged another application, with quite different files uploaded, on 21st, last December, through email address 2.


I was wondering if submissions with different email addresses were seen as different submissions, or these were seen as one cuz of the same passport number. Much appreciated.


----------



## ajjum

I have 16+ years of experience in IT with major exposure in infrastructure, operational acceptance, Cloud Equinix. Worked on multiple complex projects in infrastructure for leading bank in Australia.
Looking for inputs if anyone has worked on Infrastructure, AWS & DevOps and applied for Global Talent Visa. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan_T

Afternoon, all.

I'm new to this forum, but it appears to be a very helpful resource, so thanks go to everyone who has contributed.

I lodged my GTI EOI at the start of September 2020 and have yet to hear back (predictably, it would appear).

Having browsed a number of past posts, it would appear that the current EOI processing period is on the order of 7.5 months or so. While I appreciate that it's quite tricky to establish an exact processing time based on the small number of data points available for this relatively new program, is there any indication that we can expect this 7.5 months to be a robust guideline for the processing time post-June?

If it's relevant, I'm a post-doc applying within the Space and Advanced Manufacturing subcategory. Onshore. Have a reputable Nominator, etc.

Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## NB

ajjum said:


> I have 16+ years of experience in IT with major exposure in infrastructure, operational acceptance, Cloud Equinix. Worked on multiple complex projects in infrastructure for leading bank in Australia.
> I have got 2 awards from client and multiple personalised recognitions from client in last few years including from my company AVP & client Director. Received top rating in my company consistently in last 3 years. I had done automation in infrastructure domain to reduce cost to client. I never had any paper published or have patents.
> Working in Australia from 5 years in leading Bank but my salary is well below the threshold of 153k as I am on deputation. Is it good to apply for Global Talent Visa with above information or my application won't be considered for EOI?


You don’t meet any of the criterias 
It will be a waste of time
Cheers


----------



## DataRobot

darkknight2099 said:


> ANZSCO codes for Data Scientist
> 
> The Australian Bureau of Statistics has advised the new and emerging occupation of Data Scientist should use the code 22499 - Information and Organisation Professional NEC.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/skilled-migration-program/skilled-visa-newsletters/september-2019#:~:text=case%20specific%20enquiries.-,ANZSCO%20codes%20for%20Data%20Scientist,Information%20and%20Organisation%20Professional%20NEC.&text=Data%20scientists%20commonly%20have%20a,math%2C%20computer%20science%20or%20economics
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nana689

aseka said:


> great, hope we get it soon. Which date did you apply?


I applied in 29th June, in the evening, hi.


----------



## Fo1991

My new foi


----------



## Gme

Hi all,

I am new in the forum. I am a Phd student in my final year likely to complete my course by end of December, 2021. Would you mind to advice whether I start filing my EoI or wait till June, 2021 to fulfill the 6 month period due for completion of the course criteria. Thank You


----------



## kuliHalo

hannal said:


> Did you print the one that signed digitally by the nominator. Thanks


Yes. I printed the original signed one from the nominator to PDF to receive an unencrypted new PDF. You could also print it and then scan it again.


----------



## Zmajche88

Fo1991 said:


> My new foi


This explains why June is taking so long lol 
I also guess this is before bachelor and Master became ineligible...


----------



## Menme

Hi All, I have all my documents ready for EoI submission only the nomination is pending which might take additional 2-3 weeks due to his busy schedule. Can I go ahead with my subsimission and add the form 1000 say 3-4 weeks later. Is it possible? Would request your expert opinions please! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Menme

Fo1991 said:


> My new foi


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## GBSINGH

Hello Community,

After 14 months of EOI, I got my grant!!
I never lost the hope of getting it and this forum tremendously helped in keeping the lights on.
My profile was also not as impressive as many of you have. I spent few years in Australia and other countries but I am with a bachelors degree with no international papers or PhD. My Pitch deck was very strong and I tried to submit an evidence against each and every claim I made in my application and guess that worked.

Reason for delay-

I started my application in Jan 2020 and got my uid within two weeks and submitted additional documents also but then COVID happened, I still had to get pcc from 3-4 countries and that’s when they announced lockdown. It was a difficult and frustrating time for me.
The department was very responsive and considerate to my follow ups and request for time extensions.
I had a grant ready application from last 3 months but since I was outside Australia it was technically not possible for department to grant. Recently they streamlined rules for 858 and presence in Australia during grant is no more a requirement.


----------



## Menme

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> After 14 months of EOI, I got my grant!!
> I never lost the hope of getting it and this forum tremendously helped in keeping the lights on.
> My profile was also not as impressive as many of you have. I spent few years in Australia and other countries but I am with a bachelors degree with no international papers or PhD. My Pitch deck was very strong and I tried to submit an evidence against each and every claim I made in my application and guess that worked.
> 
> Reason for delay-
> 
> I started my application in Jan 2020 and got my uid within two weeks and submitted additional documents also but then COVID happened, I still had to get pcc from 3-4 countries and that’s when they announced lockdown. It was a difficult and frustrating time for me.
> The department was very responsive and considerate to my follow ups and request for time extensions.
> I had a grant ready application from last 3 months but since I was outside Australia it was technically not possible for department to grant. Recently they streamlined rules for 858 and presence in Australia during grant is no more a requirement.


Congratulations GBSINGH, that's a great news. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fp79

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> After 14 months of EOI, I got my grant!!
> I never lost the hope of getting it and this forum tremendously helped in keeping the lights on.
> My profile was also not as impressive as many of you have. I spent few years in Australia and other countries but I am with a bachelors degree with no international papers or PhD. My Pitch deck was very strong and I tried to submit an evidence against each and every claim I made in my application and guess that worked.
> 
> Reason for delay-
> 
> I started my application in Jan 2020 and got my uid within two weeks and submitted additional documents also but then COVID happened, I still had to get pcc from 3-4 countries and that’s when they announced lockdown. It was a difficult and frustrating time for me.
> The department was very responsive and considerate to my follow ups and request for time extensions.
> I had a grant ready application from last 3 months but since I was outside Australia it was technically not possible for department to grant. Recently they streamlined rules for 858 and presence in Australia during grant is no more a requirement.


Congratulations GBSINGH#
Was it granted today?


----------



## GBSINGH

fp79 said:


> Congratulations GBSINGH#
> Was it granted today?


On 27th February


----------



## Bayleaf

Gme said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in the forum. I am a Phd student in my final year likely to complete my course by end of December, 2021. Would you mind to advice whether I start filing my EoI or wait till June, 2021 to fulfill the 6 month period due for completion of the course criteria. Thank You


Wait till you are able to provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).
Now is a little too soon and you might be deemed as ineligible.


----------



## Gme

Bayleaf said:


> Wait till you are able to provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).
> Now is a little too soon and you might be deemed as ineligible.





Bayleaf said:


> Wait till you are able to provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).
> Now is a little too soon and you might be deemed as ineligible.


----------



## Gme

Many thanks Bayleaf for the valuable advice... I will wait till June then to file my EoI.. Thank You


----------



## darkknight2099

Gme said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in the forum. I am a Phd student in my final year likely to complete my course by end of December, 2021. Would you mind to advice whether I start filing my EoI or wait till June, 2021 to fulfill the 6 month period due for completion of the course criteria. Thank You


Wait until you get the degree.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnyjohny

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> After 14 months of EOI, I got my grant!!
> I never lost the hope of getting it and this forum tremendously helped in keeping the lights on.
> My profile was also not as impressive as many of you have. I spent few years in Australia and other countries but I am with a bachelors degree with no international papers or PhD. My Pitch deck was very strong and I tried to submit an evidence against each and every claim I made in my application and guess that worked.
> 
> Reason for delay-
> 
> I started my application in Jan 2020 and got my uid within two weeks and submitted additional documents also but then COVID happened, I still had to get pcc from 3-4 countries and that’s when they announced lockdown. It was a difficult and frustrating time for me.
> The department was very responsive and considerate to my follow ups and request for time extensions.
> I had a grant ready application from last 3 months but since I was outside Australia it was technically not possible for department to grant. Recently they streamlined rules for 858 and presence in Australia during grant is no more a requirement.


Hi GBSINGH - what docs did you provide with respect to your nominator. How about his profile....like was he your manager or colleague....thanks in advance.


----------



## Pippin35

aseka said:


> Yes applied 23rd June (med sector). How about you? when and which sector?


Applied in June 22nd medtech. Still did not hear anything. Anyone else waiting, who applied in late June?


----------



## Monnaa

Pippin35 said:


> Applied in June 22nd medtech. Still did not hear anything. Anyone else waiting, who applied in late June?


🙋‍♂️Me. Applied in June 23rd Data Science.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Pippin35 said:


> Applied in June 22nd medtech. Still did not hear anything. Anyone else waiting, who applied in late June?


30th MedTech :s


----------



## Movee

GBSINGH said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> After 14 months of EOI, I got my grant!!
> I never lost the hope of getting it and this forum tremendously helped in keeping the lights on.
> My profile was also not as impressive as many of you have. I spent few years in Australia and other countries but I am with a bachelors degree with no international papers or PhD. My Pitch deck was very strong and I tried to submit an evidence against each and every claim I made in my application and guess that worked.
> 
> Reason for delay-
> 
> I started my application in Jan 2020 and got my uid within two weeks and submitted additional documents also but then COVID happened, I still had to get pcc from 3-4 countries and that’s when they announced lockdown. It was a difficult and frustrating time for me.
> The department was very responsive and considerate to my follow ups and request for time extensions.
> I had a grant ready application from last 3 months but since I was outside Australia it was technically not possible for department to grant. Recently they streamlined rules for 858 and presence in Australia during grant is no more a requirement.


Great.. Congratulations..


----------



## aseka

Monnaa said:


> 🙋‍♂️Me. Applied in June 23rd Data Science.


Wow! We both are on same date 23rd.. but I am medtech (academic). Hopefully we get our invites approved soon. Please update here if you hear anything?
Any idea when we can expect to hear back?


----------



## hannal

kuliHalo said:


> Yes. I printed the original signed one from the nominator to PDF to receive an unencrypted new PDF. You could also print it and then scan it again.


Thank you


----------



## Boogey-Man

Crispr.YT said:


> 30th MedTech :s


23rd June Adv. Manufacturing


----------



## DataRobot

Hi @Manal2015 and @Bayleaf or Anyone, where should I put my statement from EOI?

Does this mean by a statement or the nominators? And also where would I put all my reference letters? Thanks.


----------



## Menme

Hi Everyone, I am working as an associate director in a Big4 consulting firm in energy domain. I am part of high impact international projects mostly funded by leading development banks. Most of the projects are long term and ongoing. In such a case How can I showcase my experience and credentials? Because getting a recommendation letter from these agencies before project completion is extremely difficult. 
Would a letter from my director mentioning my association with these projects be suffice? Any other way to highlight?

I will request your expert opinion pl.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## valerie_1

ajjum said:


> I have 16+ years of experience in IT with major exposure in infrastructure, operational acceptance, Cloud Equinix. Worked on multiple complex projects in infrastructure for leading bank in Australia.
> Looking for inputs if anyone has worked on Infrastructure, AWS & DevOps and applied for Global Talent Visa. Thanks.


What's your current salary?


----------



## GBSINGH

johnyjohny said:


> Hi GBSINGH - what docs did you provide with respect to your nominator. How about his profile....like was he your manager or colleague....thanks in advance.


One the VP in my Company agreed to nominate me, I had to submit his CV, passport,


----------



## Jiang1

Nana689 said:


> Hi, is there anyone here submitted EOI in June still waiting for the email/outcome? Thank you.


12th June, Energy, still waiting


----------



## aseka

Jiang1 said:


> 12th June, Energy, still waiting


What is your profile? Have you completed Phd and sent the completion letter to be attached to your EOI?


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Hi @Manal2015 and @Bayleaf or Anyone, where should I put my statement from EOI?
> 
> Does this mean by a statement or the nominators? And also where would I put all my reference letters? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99180


The screenshot refers to the supporting statement written by your nominator.

If you have any other reference letters from non-nominator, consider uploading them under:

Evidence type: Evidence of ability to become established in Australia
Document type: Letter/Statement - Business/Employer


----------



## duynguyen

Bayleaf said:


> The screenshot refers to the supporting statement written by your nominator.
> 
> If you have any other reference letters from non-nominator, consider uploading them under:
> 
> Evidence type: Evidence of ability to become established in Australia
> Document type: Letter/Statement - Business/Employer


Hi Bayleaf,

What occupation you selected while filling the visa application? I think it does not have "Research Fellow"


----------



## GBSINGH

bullseye894 said:


> how come GTO contacted before EOI submission? Care to share please?


I received a pre-invitation to apply for EOI.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Has someone gone to UGRANT MIGRATION (*Joanna Chen*) or Work Visa Lawyers (*Chris Johnston*) to process their application? If I have to go with one of these, which one do I go with?

If someone has any feedback, please let me know.


----------



## Bayleaf

duynguyen said:


> Hi Bayleaf,
> 
> What occupation you selected while filling the visa application? I think it does not have "Research Fellow"


I picked "University Lecturer". Traditionally if you are applying visa 189/190 as a research fellow, you need to select this and get skill assessment as "University Lecturer" by VETASSESS .

"However, we also assess post-doctoral research-only roles, such as Research Associate and Research Fellow, as highly relevant to the role of a University Lecturer " (Source)


----------



## raxataxa

raxataxa said:


> I received UID yesterday.
> PhD (recent), MedTech
> Postdoc
> Applied: 20 June
> UID received: 8th Feb


Update: 
Applied for 858 visa: 13 Feb
Granted on: 23 Feb 

Sorry for the late update.
All the best to all of you guys who are still waiting. This forum helped me tremendously during the whole process!!!


----------



## Nana689

aseka said:


> Wow! We both are on same date 23rd.. but I am medtech (academic). Hopefully we get our invites approved soon. Please update here if you hear anything?
> Any idea when we can expect to hear back?


Hi, Did you send them (the GTI email) 1000 form?


----------



## Nana689

Monnaa said:


> 🙋‍♂️Me. Applied in June 23rd Data Science.


Hi, Did you send them (the GTI email) 1000 form?


----------



## Nana689

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


Hi, Did you send them 1000 form before FRI or after receiving FRI from them? I applied in 29-30th June, I updated CV and journals publications for them twice but have not yet send them 1000 form.

Thank you.


----------



## kundikoi

bullseye894 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did someone submit a second EOI to update their details or documents? Just wondering if some folks also experienced that. And if so do you know someone who submitted multiple eois and got an invite?


Don’t try to game the system mate 



Nana689 said:


> Hi, Did you send them 1000 form before FRI or after receiving FRI from them? I applied in 29-30th June, I updated CV and journals publications for them twice but have not yet send them 1000 form.
> 
> Thank you.


It’s been established pretty conclusively on here that sending in the form 1000 can help the longer-term applicants (or, at a minimum, won’t hurt), so instead of posting multiple queries of the same nature you’d do well to either read the thread or get the actual form done.


----------



## daysirc

Hi,
Finally got my invitation last night.
EOI: 28 of June
Invitation: 4/March/21
Profile: Finished PhD in March 2020, but got the certificate in September. Published 3 papers. 
Masters - Best Masters Project.
Research internship (APR-Intern) Defense sector (DST) appeared in the DST magazine and website of APR
part of the winner high-power rocket team (university competition) - web news
I have a job in a defence-related company

Good luck to everyone else , being patience paid off.


----------



## Nana689

daysirc said:


> Hi,
> Finally got my invitation last night.
> EOI: 28 of June
> Invitation: 4/March/21
> Profile: Finished PhD in March 2020, but got the certificate in September. Published 3 papers.
> Masters - Best Masters Project.
> Research internship (APR-Intern) Defense sector (DST) appeared in the DST magazine and website of APR
> part of the winner high-power rocket team (university competition) - web news
> I have a job in a defence-related company
> 
> Good luck to everyone else , being patience paid off.


Hi, congrats!!! Did you receive any FRI before the invitation? or updated them any form (1000 form, recommendation letter)?
Thank you.


----------



## YASEER2020

daysirc said:


> Hi,
> Finally got my invitation last night.
> EOI: 28 of June
> Invitation: 4/March/21
> Profile: Finished PhD in March 2020, but got the certificate in September. Published 3 papers.
> Masters - Best Masters Project.
> Research internship (APR-Intern) Defense sector (DST) appeared in the DST magazine and website of APR
> part of the winner high-power rocket team (university competition) - web news
> I have a job in a defence-related company
> 
> Good luck to everyone else , being patience paid off.


Many congrats

Did GTI request additional information or documents before the invitation?


----------



## daysirc

Nana689 said:


> Hi, congrats!!! Did you receive any FRI before the invitation? or updated them any form (1000 form, recommendation letter)?
> Thank you.


Thanks, I did not. 
My lawyer did send a couple of updates, like when I got my certificate and the job offer as permanent since I was a casual before. 
I should add that my lawyer asked for an update but they never replied until the CEO of my company asked him for an update and he forwarded that to the GTI program and that's when we got some information.


----------



## daysirc

YASEER2020 said:


> Many congrats
> 
> Did GTI request additional information or documents before the invitation?


thanks, they did not.


----------



## kundikoi

bullseye894 said:


> Who said someone is gaming the system? If not clear, the question is asking if someone needed to update the EOI and what was done? Was it to submit a new EOI or just wait for the GTO to contact, or something else? I am just wondering if someone tried to submit a new EOI to update info or documents.


It’s “something else”, just read the thread mate and you’ll have all your questions answered - and then some.


----------



## DanielVo

daysirc said:


> Hi,
> Finally got my invitation last night.
> EOI: 28 of June
> Invitation: 4/March/21
> Profile: Finished PhD in March 2020, but got the certificate in September. Published 3 papers.
> Masters - Best Masters Project.
> Research internship (APR-Intern) Defense sector (DST) appeared in the DST magazine and website of APR
> part of the winner high-power rocket team (university competition) - web news
> I have a job in a defence-related company
> 
> Good luck to everyone else , being patience paid off.


Big congrats and all the best with your visa application. May I ask, does your salary meet the threshold?


----------



## gtisp2020

Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience 
EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> Evidence of ability to become established in Australia





gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
> His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience
> EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


He seems to be a perfect fit for this criteria but I believe that his domain did not match the priority sector. I think age also plays a vital role here. Could you please confirm why his EOI was rejected? It will be a great help as this profile does not give the whole picture and many of us will be super depressed after reading this. Thanks.


----------



## Rsaleh

gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
> His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience
> EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


that's odd! they need to provide a reason for the rejection though! feeling sorry to your fiend


----------



## DataRobot

Hi @Bayleaf or anyone, please help.
Where should I put "my statement" from EOI in the visa documents? 

I am planning to put two "statements" in other categories for both "Evidence of achievement" and "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia". For example, the statement doc in the "Evidence of achievement", section, talk about my achievements referring to the documents I am submitting in this section. As my reference letters also testify to my achievements, should I upload them here also? what do you think...thanks a lot guys. 

I don't know what I would do if you guys were not here for each other.


----------



## gtisp2020

DataRobot said:


> He seems to be a perfect fit for this criteria but I believe that his domain did not match the priority sector. I think age also plays a vital role here. Could you please confirm why his EOI was rejected? It will be a great help as this profile does not give the whole picture and many of us will be super depressed after reading this. Thanks.





Rsaleh said:


> that's odd! they need to provide a reason for the rejection though! feeling sorry to your fiend


The GTI team didn't mention any specific reason for the rejection, it was just a standard rejection e-mail. His age is 35 and completed his PhD form an Australian uni early last year. His research focus is maternal health and reproductive medicine. He has a nursing (undergrad) background as well.

I think MedTech (now health industries) sector is overcrowded and there were about 500 EOIs submitted in June'2020. So the GTI team may be looking for extraordinary profiles for this sector. But there could be other reasons for rejection which we may never know.


----------



## Crispr.YT

gtisp2020 said:


> The GTI team didn't mention any specific reason for the rejection, it was just a standard rejection e-mail. His age is 35 and completed his PhD form an Australian uni early last year. His research focus is maternal health and reproductive medicine. He has a nursing (undergrad) background as well.
> 
> I think MedTech (now health industries) sector is overcrowded and there were about 500 EOIs submitted in June'2020. So the GTI team may be looking for extraordinary profiles for this sector. But there could be other reasons for rejection which we may never know.


This is very unfortunate. His profile seems like an excellent fit! Are you able to share the rejection email at all?


----------



## daysirc

DanielVo said:


> Big congrats and all the best with your visa application. May I ask, does your salary meet the threshold?


Hi, thanks. Nope, is around 87K. I applied under the Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space. I think this is a relevant sector, a huge Defense budget has been approved. 
My expertise is electronics/rocket-satellite(payload) systems and AI.


----------



## daysirc

gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
> His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience
> EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


He has an excellent profile, did he talk to a lawyer? they are some lawyers with a lot of experience and know-how to highlight the relevant achievements.


----------



## Crispr.YT

daysirc said:


> He has an excellent profile, did he talk to a lawyer? they are some lawyers with a lot of experience and know-how to highlight the relevant achievements.


Can you recommend someone Who you know has great experience in the GTi program?


----------



## DanielVo

daysirc said:


> Hi, thanks. Nope, is around 87K. I applied under the Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space. I think this is a relevant sector, a huge Defense budget has been approved.
> My expertise is electronics/rocket-satellite(payload) systems and AI.


Thanks. You've received the invitation, so you're a real talent, and the sector is quite unique. Good luck with your coming new chapter.


----------



## gtisp2020

daysirc said:


> He has an excellent profile, did he talk to a lawyer? they are some lawyers with a lot of experience and know-how to highlight the relevant achievements.


No, he submitted EOI by himself.


----------



## gtisp2020

Crispr.YT said:


> This is very unfortunate. His profile seems like an excellent fit! Are you able to share the rejection email at all?


No, I don't have the rejection e-mail.


----------



## gtcamer

Hello all,
I read with a lot of interest all the vital discussions and comments shared on this group.


----------



## HarveyYoung

Hi everybody, I'd like to ask for what kind of medical tests were required on your 858 visa?
My understand is that there are usually 3 tests: Medical Examination (501), Chest X-Ray (502), and HIV test (707). Does anyone got more tests to do (e.g. hepatitis B and C, TB screening) please let me know?


----------



## Zmajche88

HarveyYoung said:


> Hi everybody, I'd like to ask for what kind of medical tests were required on your 858 visa?
> My understand is that there are usually 3 tests: Medical Examination (501), Chest X-Ray (502), and HIV test (707). Does anyone got more tests to do (e.g. hepatitis B and C, TB screening) please let me know?


TB is through X ray


----------



## gtisp2020

HarveyYoung said:


> Hi everybody, I'd like to ask for what kind of medical tests were required on your 858 visa?
> My understand is that there are usually 3 tests: Medical Examination (501), Chest X-Ray (502), and HIV test (707). Does anyone got more tests to do (e.g. hepatitis B and C, TB screening) please let me know?





Zmajche88 said:


> TB is through X ray


Hepatitis B and C, if the applicant (primary/secondary) is working in a health setting (mainly for doctors, dentists, nurses, paramedics etc.)

For kids, TB screening is through IGRA test in blood


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Hi @Bayleaf or anyone, please help.
> Where should I put "my statement" from EOI in the visa documents?
> 
> I am planning to put two "statements" in other categories for both "Evidence of achievement" and "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia". For example, the statement doc in the "Evidence of achievement", section, talk about my achievements referring to the documents I am submitting in this section. As my reference letters also testify to my achievements, should I upload them here also? what do you think...thanks a lot guys.
> 
> I don't know what I would do if you guys were not here for each other.


Under both evidence types "Evidence of achievement" and "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia", there is an option called "Other (specify)", upload there maybe.



Crispr.YT said:


> This is very unfortunate. His profile seems like an excellent fit! Are you able to share the rejection email at all?


To date, I haven't seen anyone who received an EOI rejection email actually got told the actual reason for rejection. They all received the generic "Sorry you don't fit the eligibility" rejection email. 



HarveyYoung said:


> Hi everybody, I'd like to ask for what kind of medical tests were required on your 858 visa?
> My understand is that there are usually 3 tests: Medical Examination (501), Chest X-Ray (502), and HIV test (707). Does anyone got more tests to do (e.g. hepatitis B and C, TB screening) please let me know?


The three you listed there are the most common ones for most people. Some people might get asked to do additional test, please read this.


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> Under both evidence types "Evidence of achievement" and "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia", there is an option called "Other (specify)", upload there maybe.
> 
> 
> To date, I haven't seen anyone who received an EOI rejection email actually got told the actual reason for rejection. They all received the generic "Sorry you don't fit the eligibility" rejection email.
> 
> 
> The three you listed there are the most common ones for most people. Some people might get asked to do additional test, please read this.


Thanks man


----------



## gtcamer

Please, we need your assistance here.
My spouse was issued a UID sometime early 2020, in AgTech, even without a nominator. Since we have never been to Australia before, we are finding it difficult to identify a nominator.
Please, could anyone here link us up with any potential nominator who can endorse our application, cognizant of the fact that a nominator has no liability over the future welfare of the applicant?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtisp2020

He will reapply through a migration lawyer. I also think that his case was not properly presented. He has over 4000 citations and coauthor publications in top public health journals like lancet and BMJ open. He was involved in some global epidemiological studies.


----------



## ggvis

------------


gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
> His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience
> EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


I think the profile of your friend is strong. Did he find a nominator?
Same area with your friend and I am so worried about the outcome of my application.


----------



## Mangoboy

gtisp2020 said:


> He will reapply through a migration lawyer. I also think that his case was not properly presented. He has over 4000 citations and coauthor publications in top public health journals like lancet and BMJ open. He was involved in some global epidemiological studies.


looking at first glance I just wondered what is the “tech”part in his research focus ?

but since the whole sector is health industry now I think his case was very likely not well presented... but with 4000 citations it’s very hard to not present his profile well 

but I feel like with his profile he could try 189/190 stream too.
good luck to him!!


----------



## darkknight2099

Mangoboy said:


> looking at first glance I just wondered what is the “tech”part in his research focus ?
> 
> but since the whole sector is health industry now I think his case was very likely not well presented... but with 4000 citations it’s very hard to not present his profile well
> 
> but I feel like with his profile he could easily go for 189/190 stream too.
> good luck to him!!


189 invites 200 candidates every 4 months and 90% goes to nurses and medical professions and 190 is not far from the same story. If 180/190 were normal many would never bother with GTI. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEndofDays

darkknight2099 said:


> 189 invites 200 candidates every 4 months and 90% goes to nurses and medical professions and 190 is not far from the same story. If 180/190 were normal many would never bother with GTI.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Initially he wrote the friend’s expertise are maternal health/reproductive medicine and now the friend also has 4000 citations in public health and is also an expert global epidemiology.

This sounds more like public health and may not be what GTI is looking for.


----------



## Coco Hana

Hi ! Can you please share how to answer questions 37 - How would your nominee’s settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?


----------



## NeuroGuy

TheEndofDays said:


> Initially he wrote the friend’s expertise are maternal health/reproductive medicine and now the friend also has 4000 citations in public health and is also an expert global epidemiology.
> 
> This sounds more like public health and may not be what GTI is looking for.


Spot on. I would bet that this was the reason. I suspect that the applicant did not clearly establish a direct link between their research and Medtech. Now that Medtech is Health Industries, this applicant should hopefully have a better chance when they reapply.

I wish them all the good luck. It must be really hard getting rejected after waiting that long.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Coco Hana said:


> Hi ! Can you please share how to answer questions 37 - How would your nominee’s settlement in Australia be an asset to the Australian community?


It is pretty self explanatory. How would you or your work contribute positively to the Aussie community. You have to be really specific here and your response has to be relevant to what you are proposing to do in Australia.


----------



## gtisp2020

ggvis said:


> ------------
> 
> I think the profile of your friend is strong. Did he find a nominator?
> Same area with your friend and I am so worried about the outcome of my application.


Yes, his PhD supervisor (Professor) is his
nominator.


----------



## gtisp2020

TheEndofDays said:


> Initially he wrote the friend’s expertise are maternal health/reproductive medicine and now the friend also has 4000 citations in public health and is also an expert global epidemiology.
> 
> This sounds more like public health and may not be what GTI is looking for.


Just want to make clear that he is a public health professional.


----------



## Joe301

HarveyYoung said:


> Hi everybody, I'd like to ask for what kind of medical tests were required on your 858 visa?
> My understand is that there are usually 3 tests: Medical Examination (501), Chest X-Ray (502), and HIV test (707). Does anyone got more tests to do (e.g. hepatitis B and C, TB screening) please let me know?


If anybody is planning to work in the medical field (e.g, Nurse, doctor, dentist etc), then he/she should go for hepatite C and B tests. We have done hepatitis B and C for my wife as she is planning to work as a dentist in Australia. TB screening test is for kids (not for adults). Hope this helps.


----------



## fp79

Migrant14 said:


> We received our 858 grant today
> 
> My timeline
> EOI submission: 6 November 2020 (Onshore)
> UID received: 2 December 2020 / 2:28 pm
> Visa lodged: 7 December 2020
> S56 ( Health + PCC + AFP ): 11 December 2020 / 12:12 pm
> Health Examination: 14 December 2020
> AFP: 16 December 2020
> PCC India: 20 January 2021 [Last Document]
> S56 response: Sent an email to case officer notifying them all requested documents are submitted. 8 February 2021 / 3:58 pm
> Visa grant: 8 February 2021 ( Golden Email ) / 4:51 pm
> 
> Sector: Medtech - pharmaceutical (vaccine manufacturing)
> Experience: 7+ years (International work experience)
> Qualification: Bachelor of engineering
> Salary: > 1,53,000
> 
> All the best to other applicants


Which email address you used to contact CO?


----------



## tobida

gtisp2020 said:


> Just want to make clear that he is a public health professional.


Anyway, this is unbelieve! I never saw a recent PhD graduate (within 3 years) can have 4000 citations. I highly wondered this information is true or not! If this information is true, then he can easily apply EB1A to get his green card in US.


----------



## Coco Hana

NeuroGuy said:


> It is pretty self explanatory. How would you or your work contribute positively to the Aussie community. You have to be really specific here and your response has to be relevant to what you are proposing to do in Australia.


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## gtisp2020

tobida said:


> Anyway, this is unbelieve! I never saw a recent PhD graduate (within 3 years) can have 4000 citations. I highly wondered this information is true or not! If this information is true, then he can easily apply EB1A to get his green card in US.


I was surprised as well. But he has 7 years of work experience prior to his PhD. As I mentioned earlier, he has co-author publications in top public health journals. I had a closer look at his citations in Scopus. He has 3 co-author publications in the lancet (impact factor: 60.4, published in 2016-2017), these 3 articles already have 1889, 750 and 328 citations 😱. I think these papers cover most of his total citations.


----------



## NeuroGuy

tobida said:


> Anyway, this is unbelieve! I never saw a recent PhD graduate (within 3 years) can have 4000 citations. I highly wondered this information is true or not! If this information is true, then he can easily apply EB1A to get his green card in US.


Absolutely possible especially if they have publications (first or as co-authors) in high impact journals like Lancet, which the applicant has as @gtisp2020 pointed out.


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> Just wanted to share that one of my friend's EOI gets rejected today.
> His profile: onshore, Medtech, recent PhD (public health), working as a postdoc for 8 months, 20+ publications (5 from PhD), several awards, teaching experience
> EOI submission date: 28 June 2020, no RFI


Wow. this is bad.


----------



## tobida

NeuroGuy said:


> Absolutely possible especially if they have publications (first or as co-authors) in high impact journals like Lancet, which the applicant has as @gtisp2020 pointed out.


In my field, medicinal chemistry, it is impossible, at least unbelieveable to have some many citations for a recent PhD graduate (but the age is also a key factor in my opinion). As the field is different, only compare the citation number is not so meaningful and also not fair. But the person was rejected with so many citations really shocked me. I think the citation number maybe not so important? Or that applicat was not well explained his/her achievements? I am wondered it is a unique case or not? But, for the one who has so many citations (over 1500 times) and was rejected, then I highly recommed to try EB1A to get green card in US.


----------



## TheEndofDays

tobida said:


> In my field, medicinal chemistry, it is impossible, at least unbelieveable to have some many citations for a recent PhD graduate (but the age is also a key factor in my opinion). As the field is different, only compare the citation number is not so meaningful and also not fair. But the person was rejected with so many citations really shocked me. I think the citation number maybe not so important? Or that applicat was not well explained his/her achievements? I am wondered it is a unique case or not? But, for the one who has so many citations (over 1500 times) and was rejected, then I highly recommed to try EB1A to get green card in US.


I think the problem is the field itself, which is public health. There are plenty of public health professionals in Australia. Maybe he has better luck applying for 189/190 since his field is not overly subscribed unlike ICT/Accounting.


----------



## tobida

TheEndofDays said:


> I think the problem is the field itself, which is public health. There are plenty of public health professionals in Australia. Maybe he has better luck applying for 189/190 since his field is not overly subscribed unlike ICT/Accounting.


Which field is prefered in the Health Industry sector? I feel there are so many fields are belong to the Health Industry sector.


----------



## yalemg

tobida said:


> Anyway, this is unbelieve! I never saw a recent PhD graduate (within 3 years) can have 4000 citations. I highly wondered this information is true or not! If this information is true, then he can easily apply EB1A to get his green card in US.


4000 citation shouldn’t be a surprise if he’s a GBD collaborators. He might haven’t a solid contribution to the publications, but he will a coauthor if he signed an author agreement forms. That’ll be reasons for rejection.


----------



## Island_man

yalemg said:


> 4000 citation shouldn’t be a surprise if he’s a GBD collaborators. He might haven’t a solid contribution to the publications, but he will a coauthor if he signed an author agreement forms. That’ll be reasons for rejection.


For any reason, he/she is an outstanding scholar because many many associate professors or even full professors do not have as many citations as him/her. I just simply think that maybe GTI program is no longer invite candidates in his/her field.


----------



## DataRobot

gtisp2020 said:


> He will reapply through a migration lawyer. I also think that his case was not properly presented. He has over 4000 citations and coauthor publications in top public health journals like lancet and BMJ open. He was involved in some global epidemiological studies.


I think it is the MedTech sector, not the medical sector/or public health sector. He has to highlight how he has used advanced technology in this field and he can prove that with the references and papers. I think if he highlights those aspects GTO will invite him (Even though the quota is filled). Australia needs talent like that if he has that contribution. However, sometimes normal analytical studies can get a very high number of citations. Also if he is not the first author, I think citation won't play that much role here.

I think people from Medtech should not be depressed after reading this news. Even if the quota is finished I believe GTO will hold potential candidates for the next financial year. If you are applying now collect as many reference letters as you can. Whatever you did in your study or in your job, try to express and align them with the sector. This will help GTO to understand your contribution. Thanks.


----------



## TheEndofDays

tobida said:


> Which field is prefered in the Health Industry sector? I feel there are so many fields are belong to the Health Industry sector.


 Some examples of profiles which have been accepted (taken from the Hansard)

Examples of skilled migrants who relocate to Australia under Australia’s skilled migration program

Attachment 4.4

Global Talent Independent program

The visa holder is the founder and CEO of a Copenhagen based neurostimulation company that gives everyone access to safe and simple neurostimulation. Following the completion of a PhD, they have been an associate professor and an external lecturer at higher education institutions. They are also a regular conference and university public speaker. They are bringing their company and its vast expertise to Australia, helping boost Australia’s creative industries and neurotechnology space.


The visa holder is a Burns Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon, currently serving with the Australian Defence Force. They have more than 10 years of postgraduate training and experience as a consultant in the UK and more recently Australia. In July 2020, he relocated to Adelaide where he worked in a public hospital undertaking COVID-19-related clinical work and disaster services.


----------



## gtisp2020

DataRobot said:


> I think it is the MedTech sector, not the medical sector/or public health sector.


There is no MedTech sector now. The closest sector is *Health Industries.*



yalemg said:


> 4000 citation shouldn’t be a surprise if he’s a GBD collaborators. He might haven’t a solid contribution to the publications, but he will a coauthor if he signed an author agreement forms. That’ll be reasons for rejection.


Just want to clarify that he also has 10+ first authored (5 from PhD) publications with decent citations. He is currently working as a post-doc (onshore).


----------



## DataRobot

gtisp2020 said:


> There is no MedTech sector now. The closest sector is *Health Industries.*
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to clarify that he also has 10+ first authored (5 from PhD) publications with decent citations. He is currently working as a post-doc (onshore).


Still, I believe he failed to convince the GTO that he will be a great asset to Australia. Through its Health Industries, GTO will try to find the best out of the best for the GTIP. I believe that there is no reason to panic after observing this profile. But this is a learning for us that, with such a good profile someone can get a rejection if your application is not convinced enough. I strongly believe that if the candidate is not an expert at cutting-edge research or technology, they are gonna struggle with EOI.


----------



## garlicdevs

Hi Bayleaf !

Thanks for your precious information. Can I ask you 3 more questions while applying the visa please?

1. Did you submit the proof that nominator is a Australian citizen?

2. Did you submit a certified copy of passport or just a color scan?

3. Copy of invitation evidence means the email? (take a photo)?

Thank you very much


----------



## Bayleaf

garlicdevs said:


> Hi Bayleaf !
> 
> Thanks for your precious information. Can I ask you 3 more questions while applying the visa please?
> 
> 1. Did you submit the proof that nominator is a Australian citizen?
> 
> 2. Did you submit a certified copy of passport or just a color scan?
> 
> 3. Copy of invitation evidence means the email? (take a photo)?
> 
> Thank you very much



I did not ask for my nominator's passport page copy as I personally find that document sensitive. Instead, I made sure I had my nominator's full name (i.e. including middle name), date of birth and home address documented on Form 1000. A visa lawyer told me that with these information, the department should be able to verify the nominator's identity.
I provided a colour scan of my own passport page, not certified.
I exported my UID email as pdf file. Taking a photo of it might work if the text is clear.


----------



## garlicdevs

Bayleaf said:


> I did not ask for my nominator's passport page copy as I personally find that document sensitive. Instead, I made sure I had my nominator's full name (i.e. including middle name), date of birth and home address documented on Form 1000. A visa lawyer told me that with these information, the department should be able to verify the nominator's identity.
> I provided a colour scan of my own passport page, not certified.
> I exported my UID email as pdf file. Taking a photo of it might work if the text is clear.


Thanks Bayleaf, that is a great help 
Have a good night


----------



## Crispr.YT

DataRobot said:


> I think it is the MedTech sector, not the medical sector/or public health sector. He has to highlight how he has used advanced technology in this field and he can prove that with the references and papers. I think if he highlights those aspects GTO will invite him (Even though the quota is filled). Australia needs talent like that if he has that contribution. However, sometimes normal analytical studies can get a very high number of citations. Also if he is not the first author, I think citation won't play that much role here.
> 
> I think people from Medtech should not be depressed after reading this news. Even if the quota is finished I believe GTO will hold potential candidates for the next financial year. If you are applying now collect as many reference letters as you can. Whatever you did in your study or in your job, try to express and align them with the sector. This will help GTO to understand your contribution. Thanks.


Where did you get that medtech quota is filled?


----------



## fp79

I got S56 (which was for medical only) medical submitted by e-medical and status changed to further assessment the same day after medical submission. Is it necessary to send a separate email? if yes then on which email?
Any suggestion or help is appreciated.


----------



## NB

fp79 said:


> I got S56 (which was for medical only) medical submitted by e-medical and status changed to further assessment the same day after medical submission. Is it necessary to send a separate email? if yes then on which email?
> Any suggestion or help is appreciated.


 Nothing else to be done
Keep a watch on the dashboard to check that the medicals have been accepted 
Cheers


----------



## fp79

NB said:


> Nothing else to be done
> Keep a watch on the dashboard to check that the medicals have been accepted
> Cheers


Many thanks.
My medical status is 
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.
What does it mean?


----------



## NeuroGuy

fp79 said:


> Many thanks.
> My medical status is
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.
> What does it mean?


It means that the Panel Physician has advised immigration that everything about your health examinations look fine. Watch out for your golden email


----------



## p.scott930

Island_man said:


> For any reason, he/she is an outstanding scholar because many many associate professors or even full professors do not have as many citations as him/her. I just simply think that maybe GTI program is no longer invite candidates in his/her field.


You can't judge a scholar JUST based on the total citations. What is more important is how many citations he/she got from his/her first-author/corresponding author papers.

I know someone has a total citation > 100,000 but the most cited first-author paper is only ~70.


----------



## Menme

My achievement document includes all the information what my CV has. Do I still need to apply upload a separate CV?

Many thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry095

Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
EOI: 26 of June
Invitation: 8/March/21
Sector: Energy and Mining
Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
Good luck to everyone else.

I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
Thanks in advance for your helps.


----------



## YASEER2020

Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


Many congrats.

Did GTI ask you to provide additional information/documents before the UID?


----------



## GTIP2021

Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


Congratulations. 
Have you already sent to them the form 1000?


----------



## Harry095

YASEER2020 said:


> Many congrats.
> 
> Did GTI ask you to provide additional information/documents before the UID?


No, I send emails to update my new circumstance a few times but no reply.


----------



## Harry095

GTIP2021 said:


> Congratulations.
> Have you already sent to them the form 1000?


Thanks.
No, they did not require form 1000 at the time I applied and I have not sent them this form yet.


----------



## GTIP2021

Harry095 said:


> Thanks.
> No, they did not require form 1000 at the time I applied and I have not sent them this form yet.


Thank you.


----------



## Island_man

Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


Congratulations @Harry095 !


----------



## Island_man

p.scott930 said:


> You can't judge a scholar JUST based on the total citations. What is more important is how many citations he/she got from his/her first-author/corresponding author papers.
> 
> I know someone has a total citation > 100,000 but the most cited first-author paper is only ~70.


Thanks Scott for getting to my previous comment. I do not disagree with you here. What I waned to flag was this guy is actually a good candidate for GTI. Regarding the number of citations, i thought if someone is not at a high level in the field, it is hard for him/her to get involved in many publications as a co-author. just my experience, not saying for the whole.
Cheers,


----------



## Bayleaf

Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


Congratulations 
Re: your question, should be fine if you want to lodge your application first, the department is aware that getting police check is slow nowadays. Ideally if you can at least provide some sort of receipts for applying police check, to show that you have already put some effort in it.


----------



## pasanel

Hi, I recently submitted EOI. 
my profile: will submit PhD in Machine Learning (go8 university) in ~2 months, have received a job offer 150k+ in salary + stocks (again in machine learning), will join after thesis submission. I've got 2 papers in tier1 conferences, and 4 others collaboration ones, although the papers aren't very strong and i didn't care much as i wanted to go to industry.
I submitted EOI with a nomination from my professor and a support letter from future manager, job contract letter, university letter mentioning intend to submit date, enrolment and bachelors certificate. 

What are my chances?


----------



## Mangoboy

pasanel said:


> Hi, I recently submitted EOI.
> my profile: will submit PhD in Machine Learning (go8 university) in ~2 months, have received a job offer 150k+ in salary + stocks (again in machine learning), will join after thesis submission. I've got 2 papers in tier1 conferences, and 4 others collaboration ones, although the papers aren't very strong and i didn't care much as i wanted to go to industry.
> I submitted EOI with a nomination from my professor and a support letter from future manager, job contract letter, university letter mentioning intend to submit date, enrolment and bachelors certificate.
> 
> What are my chances?


With your degree and salary I think the chances are high.


----------



## Sam_k91

Did they started working on Julys applications ? 

Or still stuck with June?


----------



## aseka

Sam_k91 said:


> Did they started working on Julys applications ?
> 
> Or still stuck with June?


Still June many people are waitiing.... :-(


----------



## Harry095

Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


Hi, I have a question related to the Invitation Code want to ask.
I have received the Invitation reference identifier and the Invitation code. 
However, the current Invitation code is the same as my passport number and when I lodged the visa with this Invitation code, the system said that "The invitation code entered is not valid". 
So is there anyone has the same experience? Thanks.
(I have just emailed to ask them again and still waiting for their reply)


----------



## DataRobot

I received police clearance certificate in November 2020. It was conducted for the job. I applied through Australian Post. Can I use that one for the visa or I have to apply through federal one ?

I have NPC from Police Checks.
I have applied for this one: National Police Checks (I don't know when its gonna come :-( ).

Are those same ? Please @Bayleaf or anyone got visa, please help. Thanks.

Regards,
DataRobot


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> I received police clearance certificate in November 2020. It was conducted for the job. I applied through Australian Post. Can I use that one for the visa or I have to apply through federal one ?
> 
> I have NPC from Police Checks.
> I have applied for this one: National Police Checks (I don't know when its gonna come :-( ).
> 
> Are those same ? Please @Bayleaf or anyone got visa, please help. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot


The AFP-issued National Police Checks came in 1 or 2 weeks for me last year, and that was the period when Australia was hit badly by COVID.

I'm not entirely sure about the AusPost one, I feel like you can't use it based on the info I found on AusPost website.

_*For some Australian Federal Government purposes, you'll need to apply for an Australian Federal Police (AFP) Check*. Specific purposes include:_

_as a background check for people seeking employment with the Commonwealth Government_
_for checks required under Commonwealth legislation_
_*for immigration purposes*_


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> The AFP-issued National Police Checks came in 1 or 2 weeks for me last year, and that was the period when Australia was hit badly by COVID.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about the AusPost one, I feel like you can't use it based on the info I found on AusPost website.
> 
> _*For some Australian Federal Government purposes, you'll need to apply for an Australian Federal Police (AFP) Check*. Specific purposes include:_
> 
> _as a background check for people seeking employment with the Commonwealth Government_
> _for checks required under Commonwealth legislation_
> _*for immigration purposes*_


Awesome. Thanks a lot. Should I wait and then apply for visa? @Bayleaf. So that I don't get the s56 form ? In the GTI invitation there is no expiry for the invitation but they asked me to apply as soon as possible.


----------



## GTIB2021

Hi All,
I am Financial Services industry professional. I have 15 years of work experience in the Industry. I am a front office employee and have revenue target. along with this i have responsibilities for new IT system implementation, oversee IBOR transition, mentor juniors, engagement with regulators on new Risk Free Rate (RFR) regime, manage interbank relationships, manage crucial liquidity ratios, support new products and generate new trade ideas. 

Since i'm not an academic, in order to prove my achievements I can only submit some reference letters and testimonies, salary & tax receipts, details of my institutional associations and my academics.

Will these suffice to apply for GTI under "Financial Services and Fintech" category ?
Please advise. thanks.


----------



## IKB8700

Hi Everyone,

Hope you guys are doing well.

Sorry to bother you but I am a newbie in this forum and have been researching about this GTI Visa and would like you to help me understand with the eligibility of this visa. 

I am an IT professional (ICT Business Analyst - 261111) with experience of more than 13 years. Having worked in Australia, US, Europe and India. I have worked for more than 3 years in Australia with one of the Australian bank owned organization. I have a nominator available who is in same field as I am and also I have some letter of recommendation from my previous managers and co-workers.

Based on your experience, do you think, i stand a chance to get this visa?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Isha


----------



## DataRobot

IKB8700 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well.
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I am a newbie in this forum and have been researching about this GTI Visa and would like you to help me understand with the eligibility of this visa.
> 
> I am an IT professional (ICT Business Analyst - 261111) with experience of more than 13 years. Having worked in Australia, US, Europe and India. I have worked for more than 3 years in Australia with one of the Australian bank owned organization. I have a nominator available who is in same field as I am and also I have some letter of recommendation from my previous managers and co-workers.
> 
> Based on your experience, do you think, i stand a chance to get this visa?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Isha


Please provide your education and salary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IKB8700

DataRobot said:


> Please provide your education and salary!
> I am an MBA and used to draw more than AUD 90K three years ago when I was employed in Australia.
> 
> Now I am in a senior position here in my current role where I am managing an entire project along with a bunch of BAs.
> 
> Since I am getting paid in INR so it may not be high in terms of AUD. But comparable role draws close to AUD 140K+ Super in permanent role in Australia and in per day billing is close to AUD 1000 per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IKB8700

I am an MBA and used to draw more than AUD 90K three years ago when I was employed in Australia.

Now I am in a senior position here in my current role where I am managing an entire project along with a bunch of BAs.

Since I am getting paid in INR so it may not be high in terms of AUD. But comparable role draws close to AUD 140K+ Super in permanent role in Australia and in per day billing is close to AUD 1000 per day.


----------



## mnoor91

Hi everyone, please excuse my ignorance. I would like to ask about the eligibility for this visa.

I'm 29 years old and a software engineer with 5+ years experience. I'm originally from Pakistan but living and working in Germany for the last 3+ years. My salary is about 90k AUD. Salaries in general are much lower in Germany compared to Australia. I scored 90 in PTE. I know someone in Australia in the same field who can nominate me. I have a Bachelor's degree and 3x AWS certifications. My brother is an AU citizen.

Do I have a chance with this visa?


----------



## NB

mnoor91 said:


> Hi everyone, please excuse my ignorance. I would like to ask about the eligibility for this visa.
> 
> I'm 29 years old and a software engineer with 5+ years experience. I'm originally from Pakistan but living and working in Germany for the last 3+ years. My salary is about 90k AUD. Salaries in general are much lower in Germany compared to Australia. I scored 90 in PTE. I know someone in Australia in the same field who can nominate me. I have a Bachelor's degree and 3x AWS certifications. My brother is an AU citizen.
> 
> Do I have a chance with this visa?


You do not qualify even remotely for this category
Try the 189/190 or family sponsorship 
Cheers


----------



## GTI-Officer

DataRobot said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Alhamdulliah! I received the UID today.
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 13th June
> FRI: 3rd February (Submitted 22th February)
> Invitation: 1st March
> (Ph.D. 2 months left, one journal publication, research associate (part-time), CSIRO internship, 6 Reference Letters, current fiscal year income: above 80,000, taught big data and machine learning course at Uni, working on a startup)
> I will share my complete profile soon.
> 
> 
> Guys, I need your help with the visa application. I came to Australia for my Ph.D. in 2017. After that, I never visited my home country. I also notarised my documents at that time and even the police clearance from that time. Do I need to do it again, or it's okay to have the old one. @Bayleaf, I need your expert opinion. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> DataRobot



congratulations. How did you show evidence of PhD thesis submission in the next 6months??


----------



## Jerry858

GTI-Officer said:


> congratulations. How did you show evidence of PhD thesis submission in the next 6months??


Simply contact your supervisor and university. You will have it. Something like a letter.


----------



## NeuroGuy

NeuroGuy said:


> I am gassed to share that I have now received my UID. I have benefitted a whole lot from this thread and it's only right to share this news and my profile.
> 
> Applied end of Sept 2020
> UID received (no RFI) end of Jan 2021
> Offshore
> Current salary below threshold (current postdoc in USA)
> Australian PhD (awarded 2019)
> Medtech
> 110+ citations
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting.


858 application submitted: 11/02
S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).

Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


----------



## gtisp2020

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congratulations!


----------



## TheEndofDays

IKB8700 said:


> I am an MBA and used to draw more than AUD 90K three years ago when I was employed in Australia.
> 
> Now I am in a senior position here in my current role where I am managing an entire project along with a bunch of BAs.
> 
> Since I am getting paid in INR so it may not be high in terms of AUD. But comparable role draws close to AUD 140K+ Super in permanent role in Australia and in per day billing is close to AUD 1000 per day.


It’s very tempting for Systems Analyst/BA candidates to skip the 189/190 queue and applying as GTI but these are oversubscribed roles and plenty of those already in Australia. Same with project managers. 

Nowadays onshore candidates are in a much better position for getting PR so start exploring those other options.


----------



## Coco Hana

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congratulation! Do you get the job when you submit 858 visa?


----------



## Island_man

GTI-Officer said:


> congratulations. How did you show evidence of PhD thesis submission in the next 6months??


@GTI, just email to the graduate school saying you need an official document from the uni which indicate your curent status (thesis under examination, close to submission...). They will provide you a letter.
Cheers


----------



## Island_man

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congratulations NeuroGuy!
And thanks for you advice re police check cer from other countries. Although I am still waiting for UID, I should now apply for it.
Cheers


----------



## hdquangngai

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi, my EOI was rejected because currently I am on a bridging visa. The GTO suggested me to re-apply as soon as my 485 has been approved. She confirmed me that now they will not issue UID (858 subclass) for applicants on bridging visa.
> 
> From her e-mail:
> 
> The reason you are not eligible for the program is due to your visa status.
> 
> To be eligible to apply for the GTI Program, under the subclass 858 Distinguished Talent visa, individuals must hold a substantive visa at the time of application.
> Note: A substantive visa is any visa that allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia other than:
> • a bridging visa.
> • a criminal justice visa or enforcement visa.
> 
> My profile: onshore, MedTech, recent PhD (Monash University), currently working as Postdoc in Melbourne (salary: around 100K), Honorary fellow (Melbourne University), 15+ publications, 450+ citations, reviewed 20+ articles, 10 years of experience in academia (as lecturer in home country + PhD in Australia)


Hi friend,
This is quite strange because I have read the information on the government website. They say that the bridging visa A/010 is eligible for the global talent independent program. Did you check their website at the time you submitted it? or they have just recently updated. Thanks


----------



## fp79

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congratulations NeuroGuy! 
Did you send any email after medical? My medical was finalize on 21/02 and still waiting.


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> Congratulations NeuroGuy!
> Did you send any email after medical? My medical was finalize on 21/02 and still waiting.


what is your application status showing, what is the health assessment ? did they request any more information via S56.


----------



## fp79

VKL said:


> what is your application status showing, what is the health assessment ? did they request any more information via S56.


Status: Further Assessment


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> Status: Further Assessment
> Medical status: My medical status is All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized.
> S56: only medical


You Mean
Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> Status: Further Assessment
> Medical status: My medical status is All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized.
> S56: only medical


You Mean
Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## fp79

VKL said:


> You Mean
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


exactly


----------



## VKL

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congrats... are you working in Australia or outside Australia...


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> exactly


Are you in Australia or Australia, Mine is also as same as yours , HC completed on 23rd feb, I am outside australia.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Coco Hana said:


> Congratulation! Do you get the job when you submit 858 visa?


No. I have had my job even before lodging EOI.


----------



## fp79

VKL said:


> Are you in Australia or Australia, Mine is also as same as yours , HC completed on 23rd feb, I am outside australia.


outside


----------



## NeuroGuy

fp79 said:


> Congratulations NeuroGuy!
> Did you send any email after medical? My medical was finalize on 21/02 and still waiting.


Thanks. I did email them (I saw that someone on here did that) as my health examinations results were not uploaded on time by the clinic due to the adverse weather we had here in USA during that period. I should mention that I only got an auto response.


----------



## VKL

NeuroGuy said:


> No. I have had my job even before lodging EOI.


are you working in Australia or outside Australia...


----------



## NeuroGuy

VKL said:


> are you working in Australia or outside Australia...


Read my post again.


----------



## VKL

NeuroGuy said:


> Thanks. I did email them (I saw that someone on here did that) as my health examinations results were not uploaded on time by the clinic due to the adverse weather we had here in USA during that period. I should mention that I only got an auto response.


can you share the email id...


----------



## fp79

NeuroGuy said:


> Thanks. I did email them (I saw that someone on here did that) as my health examinations results were not uploaded on time by the clinic due to the adverse weather we had here in USA during that period. I should mention that I only got an auto response.


PM send


----------



## Nick1984

NeuroGuy said:


> 858 application submitted: 11/02
> S56 for Health Examinations: 22/02
> Health Examinations submitted by panel physician and finalized: 26/02
> Granted: 09/03 (morning Aus time).
> 
> Thanks to everyone and special shoutout to @Bayleaf for all your contribution/comments on here. I had to screenshot almost all of Bayleaf's replies to people's questions and all of those were really helpful for me when I was about to apply. I provided Police certificates from about 4 countries in total. I started collecting those way before I was invited and I encourage those waiting for UID to do the same.


Congrats, how do you apply for pcc even before UID grant? I suppose you need to have referral letter from immi department to apply for those.
Thanks


----------



## NeuroGuy

Nick1984 said:


> Congrats, how do you apply for pcc even before UID grant? I suppose you need to have referral letter from immi department to apply for those.
> Thanks


Thanks. Maybe for some other countries. I did not need any referral letter.


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> The AFP-issued National Police Checks came in 1 or 2 weeks for me last year, and that was the period when Australia was hit badly by COVID.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about the AusPost one, I feel like you can't use it based on the info I found on AusPost website.
> 
> _*For some Australian Federal Government purposes, you'll need to apply for an Australian Federal Police (AFP) Check*. Specific purposes include:_
> 
> _as a background check for people seeking employment with the Commonwealth Government_
> _for checks required under Commonwealth legislation_
> _*for immigration purposes*_


Awesome. Thanks a lot. Should I wait till I get the NPC and then apply for the visa? @Bayleaf. So that I don't get the s56 form? In the GTI invitation, there is no expiry for the invitation but they asked me to apply as soon as possible.

Or, should I apply for a visa get a hap id, and do the medical, then when GTO asks for it with s56, I will upload it?

Anyone, please help. Thanks.


----------



## gtisp2020

hdquangngai said:


> Hi friend,
> This is quite strange because I have read the information on the government website. They say that the bridging visa A/010 is eligible for the global talent independent program. Did you check their website at the time you submitted it? or they have just recently updated. Thanks


The dept has recently updated this legislation.


----------



## Coco Hana

NeuroGuy said:


> No. I have had my job even before lodging EOI.


I am sorry for not clear question. I mean Did you got the job offer in Australia before you submit 858 visa? I am offshore and didn't got anyjob yet. I feel a little bit worried


----------



## NeuroGuy

Coco Hana said:


> I am sorry for not clear question. I mean Did you got the job offer in Australia before you submit 858 visa? I am offshore and didn't got anyjob yet. I feel a little bit worried


Not a problem. I currently work outside of Australia. I do not have a job offer in Australia.


----------



## Pippin35

hdquangngai said:


> Hi friend,
> This is quite strange because I have read the information on the government website. They say that the bridging visa A/010 is eligible for the global talent independent program. Did you check their website at the time you submitted it? or they have just recently updated. Thanks


Yes. This is strange. Sorry to hear that. When did you apply? Does anyone know anyone whose application was rejected due to bridging visa and then reapplied and granted GTI? I remember in last year I saw someone was rejected because of bridging visa. Hopefully that person might have reapplied and received the uid by now


----------



## Pippin35

Pippin35 said:


> Yes. This is strange. Sorry to hear that. When did you apply? Does anyone know anyone whose application was rejected due to bridging visa and then reapplied and granted GTI? I remember in last year I saw someone was rejected because of bridging visa. Hopefully that person might have reapplied and received the uid by now


Also when did you get this email?can you please clarify?


----------



## hdquangngai

gtisp2020 said:


> The dept has recently updated this legislation.


Did you reapply for this program?


----------



## hdquangngai

Pippin35 said:


> Also when did you get this email?can you please clarify?


I was asking him whether he has reapplied or not.


----------



## hdquangngai

Pippin35 said:


> Yes. This is strange. Sorry to hear that. When did you apply? Does anyone know anyone whose application was rejected due to bridging visa and then reapplied and granted GTI? I remember in last year I saw someone was rejected because of bridging visa. Hopefully that person might have reapplied and received the uid by now


I read someone said that this happened before merging 124 and 858. Now, it will be ok to apply when still on bridging visas. However, I am not sure although I read on the Department's website showing that you can apply when you are on bridging visas A, B, or C.


----------



## gtisp2020

hdquangngai said:


> I read someone said that this happened before emerging 124 and 858. Now, it will be ok to apply when still on bridging visas. However, I am not sure although I read on the Department's website showing that you can apply when you are on bridging visas A, B, or C.


Let me clarify this. Bridging visa is not a problem any more because the dept has changed the relevant legislation on 14 November 2020. My case was in July'20. I contacted the GTI case officer after my 485 grant and then reapplied in end of July'20 and now waiting like many others. Hope this helps!


----------



## hdquangngai

gtisp2020 said:


> Let me clarify this. Bridging visa is not a problem any more because the dept has changed the relevant legislation on 14 November 2020. My case was in July'20. I contacted the case officer after my 485 grant and then reapplied in end of July'20 and now waiting like many others. Hope this helps!


Thank you very much. It is clear now.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Senior Project Controls Specialist with 17 years of a solid track record of high performance in Project controls, Cost Control, Delay Claim, Earn Value analyses, and many more for Metro/ Mine/ Airport/ Underground/ infrastructure projects in India and Saudi Arabia, and worked with many multinational companies from Australia, America, Singapore, Spain, New Zealand & so on.
*____*
Offshore Candidate
*____*
*Education: *
Doctorate in Business Management- Pursuing
Master of Applied Business Research- Completed
Master of Business Administration-Completed
Bachelor in Engineering-Mechanical -Completed
*___*
*Membership*
Chartered Professional Engineer from Engineers Australia
Chartered Engineer - New Zealand
Registered Professional Engineer- Queensland
*__*
Member of Editorial Board in a weekly Magazine 
Article Published 2 Nos (low Scopus Index) 
*___*
*Salary* -143,000 AUD per annum
*___*
*Sector*- Energy & Mining Technology
*EOI Submitted* on 22nd August 20
Application *Rejected* on 04th March 21
*____*
Some recommended agents in this threads are 
Aston Legal- very expensive (25K AUD +)
Ugrant- Not accepting rejected candidates
*___*

*It would be fantastic if anyone could give me some suggestions about how to proceed with or without an agent (Lawyer).*


----------



## Pippin35

Hannan tew lawyers might help


----------



## HBow

Maybe just take another crack once you’ve completed your phd?


----------



## Narumatu

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Senior Project Controls Specialist with 17 years of a solid track record of high performance in Project controls, Cost Control, Delay Claim, Earn Value analyses, and many more for Metro/ Mine/ Airport/ Underground/ infrastructure projects in India and Saudi Arabia, and worked with many multinational companies from Australia, America, Singapore, Spain, New Zealand & so on.
> *____*
> Offshore Candidate
> *____
> Education: *
> Doctorate in Business Management- Pursuing
> Master of Applied Business Research- Completed
> Master of Business Administration-Completed
> Bachelor in Engineering-Mechanical -Completed
> *___
> Membership*
> Chartered Professional Engineer from Engineers Australia
> Chartered Engineer - New Zealand
> Registered Professional Engineer- Queensland
> *__*
> Member of Editorial Board in a weekly Magazine
> Article Published 2 Nos (low Scopus Index)
> *___
> Salary* -143,000 AUD per annum
> *___
> Sector*- Energy & Mining Technology
> *EOI Submitted* on 22nd August 20
> Application *Rejected* on 04th March 21
> *____*
> Some recommended agents in this threads are
> Aston Legal- very expensive (25K AUD +)
> Ugrant- Not accepting rejected candidates
> *___
> 
> It would be fantastic if anyone could give me some suggestions about how to proceed with or without an agent (Lawyer).*


I


GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Senior Project Controls Specialist with 17 years of a solid track record of high performance in Project controls, Cost Control, Delay Claim, Earn Value analyses, and many more for Metro/ Mine/ Airport/ Underground/ infrastructure projects in India and Saudi Arabia, and worked with many multinational companies from Australia, America, Singapore, Spain, New Zealand & so on.
> *____*
> Offshore Candidate
> *____
> Education: *
> Doctorate in Business Management- Pursuing
> Master of Applied Business Research- Completed
> Master of Business Administration-Completed
> Bachelor in Engineering-Mechanical -Completed
> *___
> Membership*
> Chartered Professional Engineer from Engineers Australia
> Chartered Engineer - New Zealand
> Registered Professional Engineer- Queensland
> *__*
> Member of Editorial Board in a weekly Magazine
> Article Published 2 Nos (low Scopus Index)
> *___
> Salary* -143,000 AUD per annum
> *___
> Sector*- Energy & Mining Technology
> *EOI Submitted* on 22nd August 20
> Application *Rejected* on 04th March 21
> *____*
> Some recommended agents in this threads are
> Aston Legal- very expensive (25K AUD +)
> Ugrant- Not accepting rejected candidates
> *___
> 
> It would be fantastic if anyone could give me some suggestions about how to proceed with or without an agent (Lawyer).*


I think you need to be in last six months of PhD. Am not sure if you have any publication, awards, or review for journals. Maybe try subclass 190! Or the business talent program.


----------



## Narumatu

predicting they will start July applicants in April


----------



## It's time to fly

I just joined this forum to share my wife profile and if she has high chance to obtain UID and GITvisa Grant.
She had PhD in Chem. Engineering in the late 2019.
She have over 56 publications both in reputable journals( 10 Q1) and she author and correspond over 20 and she still have about 4 papers under review
She have 2 book chapters and one is under review.

She has reviewed for about 20 reputable journals and she has over 20 reviewed certificate awarded for her.
She was giving outstanding award as a reviewer in about 4 journals
She won various schoolarship during her high school and her PhD program
Her PhD research work was granted 2 grants
*She has gotten norminator

She currently working as a research officer under her PhD supervisor who has a Grant worth AUD 250'000 and has published about 6 article under this Grant.
She is offshore candidate and she is planning to submit her EOI this month

*She has about 800 citations


----------



## Crispr.YT

Narumatu said:


> predicting they will start July applicants in April


Why do you think so? I see they’re sending invitations to late June applications, so they must be almost done with June?


----------



## Crispr.YT

It's time to fly said:


> I just joined this forum to share my wife profile and if she has high chance to obtain UID and GITvisa Grant.
> She had PhD in Chem. Engineering in the late 2019.
> She have over 56 publications both in reputable journals( 10 Q1) and she author and correspond over 20 and she still have about 4 papers under review
> She have 2 book chapters and one is under review.
> 
> She has reviewed for about 20 reputable journals and she has over 20 reviewed certificate awarded for her.
> She was giving outstanding award as a reviewer in about 4 journals
> She won various schoolarship during her high school and her PhD program
> Her PhD research work was granted 2 grants
> *She has gotten norminator
> 
> She currently working as a research officer under her PhD supervisor who has a Grant worth AUD 250'000 and has published about 6 article under this Grant.
> She is offshore candidate and she is planning to submit her EOI this month
> 
> *She has about 800 citations


I believe she has great chances. Make sure she explicitly and clearly addresses every single criteria in the eligibility in her cover letter. Most importantly, she needs to show them that she’s internationally recognised and that she’ll be a beneficial asset to the country. Submitting form 1000 from the beginning seems to be beneficial.


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Awesome. Thanks a lot. Should I wait till I get the NPC and then apply for the visa? @Bayleaf. So that I don't get the s56 form? In the GTI invitation, there is no expiry for the invitation but they asked me to apply as soon as possible.
> 
> Or, should I apply for a visa get a hap id, and do the medical, then when GTO asks for it with s56, I will upload it?
> 
> Anyone, please help. Thanks.


I don't have strong opinion on this.
If your are on-shore, and your current visa is expiring soon and you need a bridging visa to continue working, then I think you should lodge your IMMI application without waiting for the Australia Police Check. If you decided to do this, at least attach the receipt when you apply for the police check, just to show that it's in progress.


----------



## Pippin35

Crispr.YT said:


> I believe she has great chances. Make sure she explicitly and clearly addresses every single criteria in the eligibility in her cover letter. Most importantly, she needs to show them that she’s internationally recognised and that she’ll be a beneficial asset to the country. Submitting form 1000 from the beginning seems to be beneficial.


How do you know that sending form 1000 at the beginning will be beneficial? Thanks


----------



## fairy_n1361

NeuroGuy said:


> Thanks. I did email them (I saw that someone on here did that) as my health examinations results were not uploaded on time by the clinic due to the adverse weather we had here in USA during that period. I should mention that I only got an auto response.


Did you send your email to '[email protected]' ? If not what email address then?


----------



## fairy_n1361

I submitted s56 PCC on 11 February. Since then no news. isn't it taking a long time? almost one month. Shall I contact the department?


----------



## GTI321

fairy_n1361 said:


> I submitted s56 PCC on 11 February. Since then no news. isn't it taking a long time? almost one month. Shall I contact the department?


Be patient, they will respond


----------



## Mangoboy

It's time to fly said:


> I just joined this forum to share my wife profile and if she has high chance to obtain UID and GITvisa Grant.
> She had PhD in Chem. Engineering in the late 2019.
> She have over 56 publications both in reputable journals( 10 Q1) and she author and correspond over 20 and she still have about 4 papers under review
> She have 2 book chapters and one is under review.
> 
> She has reviewed for about 20 reputable journals and she has over 20 reviewed certificate awarded for her.
> She was giving outstanding award as a reviewer in about 4 journals
> She won various schoolarship during her high school and her PhD program
> Her PhD research work was granted 2 grants
> *She has gotten norminator
> 
> She currently working as a research officer under her PhD supervisor who has a Grant worth AUD 250'000 and has published about 6 article under this Grant.
> She is offshore candidate and she is planning to submit her EOI this month
> 
> *She has about 800 citations


Whats her research focus ? Make sure it’s clearly in line with the target sectors


----------



## Mangoboy

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> )


It seems your Profile is more related to project controls/ infrastructure but not about energy and mining ? ( or perhaps it’s just not clearly stated )


----------



## Rus_GTI

Quick one - How to convert daily rate jobs to prove ability to earn above threshold jobs. 
It seems almost all jobs in my field are on daily rate basis.


----------



## It's time to fly

Mangoboy said:


> Whats her research focus ? Make sure it’s clearly in line with the target sectors


Her sector is in Education ( Academia and research)


----------



## It's time to fly

Mangoboy said:


> Whats her research focus ? Make sure it’s clearly in line with the target sectors


Education ( Research and Academia). Thanks


----------



## VKL

fairy_n1361 said:


> I submitted s56 PCC on 11 February. Since then no news. isn't it taking a long time? almost one month. Shall I contact the department?


What is the status of your health assessment and when it was submitted.


----------



## fairy_n1361

VKL said:


> What is the status of your health assessment and when it was submitted.


Thank you for the reply. This morning I finally received another s56 email. 
Now my other problem is that I have utilized all 60 documents in Immiaccount. I did not expect another s56. 
Any advice?


----------



## VKL

fairy_n1361 said:


> Thank you for the reply. This morning I finally received another s56 email.
> Now my other problem is that I have utilized all 60 documents in Immiaccount. I did not expect another s56.
> Any advice?


What is this S56 for..


----------



## VKL

fairy_n1361 said:


> Thank you for the reply. This morning I finally received another s56 email.
> Now my other problem is that I have utilized all 60 documents in Immiaccount. I did not expect another s56.
> Any advice?


hey bro, what is your new s56 request for


----------



## fairy_n1361

VKL said:


> hey bro, what is your new s56 request for


Military service


----------



## It's time to fly

Mangoboy said:


> Whats her research focus ? Make sure it’s clearly in line with the target sectors


Her research focuses on Agri-food (Food Science) where she published most of her articles in Food Science and Chemical Engineering journals.


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> outside


any reply ?


----------



## Mas123456

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Senior Project Controls Specialist with 17 years of a solid track record of high performance in Project controls, Cost Control, Delay Claim, Earn Value analyses, and many more for Metro/ Mine/ Airport/ Underground/ infrastructure projects in India and Saudi Arabia, and worked with many multinational companies from Australia, America, Singapore, Spain, New Zealand & so on.
> *____*
> Offshore Candidate
> *____
> Education: *
> Doctorate in Business Management- Pursuing
> Master of Applied Business Research- Completed
> Master of Business Administration-Completed
> Bachelor in Engineering-Mechanical -Completed
> *___
> Membership*
> Chartered Professional Engineer from Engineers Australia
> Chartered Engineer - New Zealand
> Registered Professional Engineer- Queensland
> *__*
> Member of Editorial Board in a weekly Magazine
> Article Published 2 Nos (low Scopus Index)
> *___
> Salary* -143,000 AUD per annum
> *___
> Sector*- Energy & Mining Technology
> *EOI Submitted* on 22nd August 20
> Application *Rejected* on 04th March 21
> *____*
> Some recommended agents in this threads are
> Aston Legal- very expensive (25K AUD +)
> Ugrant- Not accepting rejected candidates
> *___
> 
> It would be fantastic if anyone could give me some suggestions about how to proceed with or without an agent (Lawyer).*


Hi can you send me a PM so we can follow up together. I am in mining and energy too. One reason for rejection is maybe you haven't finished your PhD as you mentioned PhD persuing.


----------



## valerie_1

daysirc said:


> Thanks, I did not.
> My lawyer did send a couple of updates, like when I got my certificate and the job offer as permanent since I was a casual before.
> I should add that my lawyer asked for an update but they never replied until the CEO of my company asked him for an update and he forwarded that to the GTI program and that's when we got some information.


Can you please help what did the CEO ask for and how was it communicated to the GTI team (email address etc) ?


----------



## DataRobot

Bayleaf said:


> I don't have strong opinion on this.
> If your are on-shore, and your current visa is expiring soon and you need a bridging visa to continue working, then I think you should lodge your IMMI application without waiting for the Australia Police Check. If you decided to do this, at least attach the receipt when you apply for the police check, just to show that it's in progress.


Great @Bayleaf, I am on a student visa and its gonna expire next year. So I think I should wait. What do you think?


----------



## hannal

Could anyone please confirm if form 1000 signed digitally by nominator is accepted. Is there any instruction on how to sign form 1000? 
Many thanks


----------



## DevrajC

hannal said:


> Could anyone please confirm if form 1000 signed digitally by nominator is accepted. Is there any instruction on how to sign form 1000?
> Many thanks


You won't be able to upload it in ImmiAccount as it won't accept encrypted documents.


----------



## ThomasNguyen

cidc said:


> Hi, I got granted an 858.
> FinTech, earning over the threshold. I had some evidences of recognition granted by my organisation.
> I don't have exact dates, but I recall lodging my EOI in Oct and receiving a UID in < 2 weeks. From there on, I took about 6 weeks to lodge an application including getting a nomination etc. Received an S56 2 weeks after lodging+health checks, that I responded to early Feb. Sent a polite email follow up 2 weeks after the S56 response and got granted next day.
> The S56 was for police checks and employment evidence (I'd missed providing this as part of the initial application). Happy to answer any questions.


Hi Friend,
Which email did you use to follow the S56? 
Many thanks,


----------



## karime

Hi everyone,
Just wanted let people who are waiting for EOI to know that one of my friend is rejected today,
Profile
EOI submission 17th of June,
Onshore
Sector Energy and Mining
Phd last six months
15 papers ( Most of them as 1st author) , 20 conference paper, 5 grants, 2 awards including Phd scholarship award
They mentioned that master graduates are not eligible anymore and she needs to send the evidence of phd graduation to be eligible for GTI.


----------



## Crispr.YT

karime said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted let people who are waiting for EOI to know that one of my friend is rejected today,
> Profile
> EOI submission 17th of June,
> Onshore
> Sector Energy and Mining
> Phd last six months
> 15 papers ( Most of them as 1st author) , 20 conference paper, 5 grants, 2 awards including Phd scholarship award
> They mentioned that master graduates are not eligible anymore and she needs to send the evidence of phd graduation to be eligible for GTI.


Did he/she clearly state that they were in the last 6 months of PhD? and did they provide any evidence to support this?


----------



## karime

_n95_


Crispr.YT said:


> Did he/she clearly state that they were in the last 6 months of PhD? and did they provide any evidence to support this?


She updated her application 2 weeks ago with form 1000 which her supervisor mentioned that she is in her last 6 months.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Hi All,

Just posting here an auto generated email from the GTI team updated on 1 March 2021. I don't think anything has changed but it confirms that they are still processing June's EOIs



> *OFFICIAL
> This automated response was updated on 1 March 2021*​*
> Please assist us in reducing processing timeframes by reading this response carefully, as it may answer your question or direct you to where you can best find the answer.*
> 
> Please note, we are experiencing significant delays in responding to Expressions of Interest (EOIs) received via the Global Talent EOI form. Our team is currently processing EOIs submitted in *June 2020*. We will not respond to:
> 
> · Enquiries that are answered by this automated response
> · EOI submission status enquiries
> · Requests to confirm that your EOI has been submitted or is still being processed
> · Requests as to whether your documents have been received
> · Requests to prioritise an application without clear evidence of compassionate or compelling circumstances that would warrant expedition
> · Requests for pre-assessments or any immigration guidance for individual circumstances.
> 
> 
> *UPDATES - Changes to Global Talent Visa Program *​
> On 27 February 2021, *the Distinguished Talent visa was renamed the Global Talent visa*.
> 
> From 20 January 2021, *Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible* for invitation to the Global Talent Visa Program solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.
> 
> Affected candidates are encouraged to consider whether they can demonstrate the Global Talent eligibility requirements outlined on our website page.
> 
> If you will not meet these requirements, we thank you for your interest and encourage you to apply again when you are eligible or to explore other visa options on our website.
> 
> In line with Ministerial Direction no.89 the list of *target sectors* was updated on the Global Talent (EOI) contact form on 9 February 2021. If you have already submitted an EOI, you do not need to submit a further EOI or email us to change your *target sector*. We will assess your EOI against the updated list of target sectors. You are welcome at any stage to provide additional evidence in support of your EOI.
> 
> If you have already received your invitation reference identifier, you will still be eligible to lodge an application for a Global Talent (subclass 858) visa.


----------



## Crispr.YT

karime said:


> _n95_
> 
> She updated her application 2 weeks ago with form 1000 which her supervisor mentioned that she is in her last 6 months.


Maybe they didn't dive deep into the form if it wasn't explicitly mentioned in her EOI? I see other people receiving UID recently prior to finishing their PhDs


----------



## karime

Crispr.YT said:


> Maybe they didn't dive deep into the form if it wasn't explicitly mentioned in her EOI? I see other people receiving UID recently prior to finishing their PhDs


I don't know but I think that it is global talent officer's duty to dive into all the documents that they received, at least after they make them wait for nine months to process the application. They didnt even ask for RFI. I also hear different stories from everyone but it doesnt make sense anymore.


----------



## Mangoboy

karime said:


> I don't know but I think that it is global talent officer's duty to dive into all the documents that they received, at least after they make them wait for nine months to process the application. They didnt even ask for RFI. I also hear different stories from everyone but it doesnt make sense anymore.



yeah it’s confusing ! Her profile looks very promising!


----------



## Crispr.YT

karime said:


> They mentioned that master graduates are not eligible anymore and she needs to send the evidence of phd graduation to be eligible for GTI.


Usually the rejection emails are generic. Did they explicitly mention this in the rejection email? are you able to share the email at all?


----------



## tobida

karime said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted let people who are waiting for EOI to know that one of my friend is rejected today,
> Profile
> EOI submission 17th of June,
> Onshore
> Sector Energy and Mining
> Phd last six months
> 15 papers ( Most of them as 1st author) , 20 conference paper, 5 grants, 2 awards including Phd scholarship award
> They mentioned that master graduates are not eligible anymore and she needs to send the evidence of phd graduation to be eligible for GTI.


Sorry to hear that. I have a question. Is that 5 grants belong to your friend? Or that grants belong to your friend's professor? I want to know whether I should include other people's grant into my document? Is that make sense?


----------



## Zmajche88

Seems like they issued rejection emails yesterday. 2 of my friends got it. But they already knew because they are both Masters who are not anymore eligible. One from May, one from June.


----------



## aseka

Zmajche88 said:


> Seems like they issued rejection emails yesterday. 2 of my friends got it. But they already knew because they are both Masters who are not anymore eligible. One from May, one from June.


oops, do you which sector did they both apply?


----------



## YASEER2020

Zmajche88 said:


> Seems like they issued rejection emails yesterday. 2 of my friends got it. But they already knew because they are both Masters who are not anymore eligible. One from May, one from June.


Sorry to hear that. 

May I know which date your friend applied in June?


----------



## VKL

Guys got my grant today just now. Health clearance and s56 responded on 23rd March.


----------



## PaulAUS

hannal said:


> Could anyone please confirm if form 1000 signed digitally by nominator is accepted. Is there any instruction on how to sign form 1000?
> Many thanks


You can fill out the form, print it and signed by the nominator, scan it later and upload it to immi.
This is what I did. Hope this helps!
Cheers.


----------



## GTIP2021

VKL said:


> Guys got my grant today just now. Health clearance and s56 responded on 23rd March.


Congratulations.
Could you please let me know when you submitted your EOI? when you received the UID? and which sector?


----------



## VKL

GTIP2021 said:


> Congratulations.
> Could you please let me know when you submitted your EOI? when you received the UID? and which sector?


EOI Submitted : 5 January, 2021
UID Received : 14 January, 2021
S56 for Health received on: 9 February, 2021
Health Clearance provided on: 23 February, 2021
Grant on: 11 March, 2021
Sector: ICT


----------



## dsinghal3

VKL said:


> Guys got my grant today just now. Health clearance and s56 responded on 23rd March.


Congrats the grant. Share your learning and profile.


----------



## Narumatu

Zmajche88 said:


> Seems like they issued rejection emails yesterday. 2 of my friends got it. But they already knew because they are both Masters who are not anymore eligible. One from May, one from June.


Could be they coming to an end of June applicant. I am hearing more rejections now than before.


----------



## Alicecaca

VKL said:


> EOI Submitted : 5 January, 2021
> UID Received : 14 January, 2021
> S56 for Health received on: 9 February, 2021
> Health Clearance provided on: 23 February, 2021
> Grant on: 11 March, 2021
> Sector: ICT


Congratulations!

Are you onshore / offshore? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VKL

Alicecaca said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you onshore / offshore? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


offshore


----------



## Crispr.YT

Narumatu said:


> Could be they coming to an end of June applicant. I am hearing more rejections now than before.


looks like they sent batch rejection emails to those that aren't in their last few months of PhD or the ones that applied based on their Masters or Bachelor. I think nothing to worry about


----------



## Alicecaca

VKL said:


> offshore


Congratulations again! 

You are super fast ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alicecaca

VKL said:


> EOI Submitted : 5 January, 2021
> UID Received : 14 January, 2021
> S56 for Health received on: 9 February, 2021
> Health Clearance provided on: 23 February, 2021
> Grant on: 11 March, 2021
> Sector: ICT


Which country are you come from ? 
You got on speedy train. 
You must have amazing background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VKL

Alicecaca said:


> Which country are you come from ?
> You got on speedy train.
> You must have amazing background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in SIngapore now...


----------



## Alicecaca

VKL said:


> I am in SIngapore now...


Thanks for reply . Enjoy your new life in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valerie_1

Has anyone added their parents (retired) on their grant process? 
Not sure if that is allowed and I couldn't find relevant information on the thread so far.


----------



## Zmajche88

YASEER2020 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> May I know which date your friend applied in June?


I just asked. On 16/6


----------



## DocHarp

Hi all, received a URI today and wanted to share my profile, as I found this site really helpful as I was applying (especially since I didn’t use a migration agent)

Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
Additional Info Requested: 22 Feb 2021 (evidence for achievements, prominence, expanded statement of achievement, and nominator, if possible)
Re-submitted additional info: 8 Mar 2021 (including an ‘intended’ nominator)
Received URI: 11 Mar 2021

Profile:

Sector: Health Industries 
Citizenship: USA (currently in AU)
PhD qualified (received 2018)
3 peer-reviewed pubs plus dissertation 
3 prestigious national graduate student fellowships (additional undergrad scholarships + local/internal awards)
3 years of work experience 
New business owner (very recently launched but I included a pitch deck, an explanation of the impact it will make, and a link to the website)
Letters of rec from PhD advisor, previous director of my PhD program, manager at my company (EVP level)
Any article/ feature that included my name related to anything in the field
Summary of key projects/ impact
Summary of intended nominator (a SVP-level colleague who does the business development side of pharma work)


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Has anyone added their parents (retired) on their grant process?
> Not sure if that is allowed and I couldn't find relevant information on the thread so far.


To the best of my knowledge, parents can't be added to application unless the main applicant is under 18 years old.

On this Department of Home Affairs webpage, under the "Include family" section, when you click on the phrase "members of the family unit" in the 1st sentence, a small dialogue box will pop up on the right hand side telling you the definition of this phrase:



> _*What does "Members of the family unit" mean? *_
> For visa purposes, you are a member of the main applicant's family unit if you are:
> 
> the main applicant's spouse or de facto partner
> the main applicant's child, or their partner's child, who is not engaged, married or in a de facto relationship and is:
> aged under 18 years, or
> aged 18 to 23 years and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner, or
> aged 23 years or older and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner due to a partial or total physical or mental disability
> 
> the dependent child of the child above


----------



## valerie_1

Bayleaf said:


> To the best of my knowledge, parents can't be added to application unless the main applicant is under 18 years old.
> 
> On this Department of Home Affairs webpage, under the "Include family" section, when you click on the phrase "members of the family unit" in the 1st sentence, a small dialogue box will pop up on the right hand side telling you the definition of this phrase:


@Bayleaf : You are the best! If you need any Data Science help, I can assist in future if things work out in Australia


----------



## Francini

Hi, I am new to the Group. I submitted an EOI and received an RFI email last week which requires me to submit the documents within 14 days. Did anyone request additional time? Thanks


----------



## MaYoda

cidc said:


> Hi, I got granted an 858.
> FinTech, earning over the threshold. I had some evidences of recognition granted by my organisation.
> I don't have exact dates, but I recall lodging my EOI in Oct and receiving a UID in < 2 weeks. From there on, I took about 6 weeks to lodge an application including getting a nomination etc. Received an S56 2 weeks after lodging+health checks, that I responded to early Feb. Sent a polite email follow up 2 weeks after the S56 response and got granted next day.
> The S56 was for police checks and employment evidence (I'd missed providing this as part of the initial application). Happy to answer any questions.


Hi @cidc *congratulations!*
I submitted my grant app on 8th Feb, received the S56 request on 18th Feb, and responded on the same day. However, I haven't heard from them yet. I was wondering if you could kindly share which email address did you follow up through? Thanks heaps.
Cheers,
Yoda


----------



## sab4321

Hi,

I'm wondering if the global talent visa scheme still active for the cyber security sector. If anyone can point me to the right direction to apply it would be very helpful. I did check EOI form but I couldn't see the cyber security sector in the list but it is being mentioned in the other pages. 

Thanks


----------



## aseka

sab4321 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering if the global talent visa scheme still active for the cyber security sector. If anyone can point me to the right direction to apply it would be very helpful. I did check EOI form but I couldn't see the cyber security sector in the list but it is being mentioned in the other pages.
> 
> Thanks


I think it should be under "DigiTech" isn't it?


----------



## GTIP2021

Francini said:


> Hi, I am new to the Group. I submitted an EOI and received an RFI email last week which requires me to submit the documents within 14 days. Did anyone request additional time? Thanks


When did you submit your EOI? and which sector?
I thought we need to submit the required documents within 28 days not 14 days


----------



## bozorn

Hi, I am new to the Group. On shore PhD last semester, planning to submit thesis by end of this month. 
I submitted an EOI in July 28, med tech sector, I recently received a job offer from a med tech MNC, the offered salary $85K is way below FWIT threshold. Should I update the current job offer? will it be unfavourable as it is below salary threshold?


----------



## NeuroGuy

valerie_1 said:


> @Bayleaf : You are the best! If you need any Data Science help, I can assist in future if things work out in Australia


@Bayleaf is a legend!


----------



## QldYang

bozorn said:


> Hi, I am new to the Group. On shore PhD last semester, planning to submit thesis by end of this month.
> I submitted an EOI in July 28, med tech sector, I recently received a job offer from a med tech MNC, the offered salary $85K is way below FWIT threshold. Should I update the current job offer? will it be unfavourable as it is below salary threshold?


I think it is worthy to update the job offer. For a recent PhD graduate, a salary below the threshold is very normal and the job offer will likely to increase your chance of being invited.


----------



## bozorn

QldYang said:


> I think it is worthy to update the job offer. For a recent PhD graduate, a salary below the threshold is very normal and the job offer will likely to increase your chance of being invited.


Thank you!


----------



## fp79

Today I got granted,
Visa app on 6 feb
S56 for medical on 11 feb
Medical clearance on 21 feb
Grant 12 march
MedTech


----------



## GTIP2021

fp79 said:


> Today I got granted,
> Visa app on 6 feb
> S56 for medical on 11 feb
> Medical clearance on 21 feb
> Grant 12 march
> MedTech


Congratulations.
When did you submit your EOI? and when did you received your UID?


----------



## hcfrff

Pippin35 said:


> Hannan tew lawyers might help


My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


----------



## Pippin35

Can anyone claim against several sectors at the eoi stage? For example if someones work is related to both med tech and data science - can we add both?also if someone has applied in a different sector than he actually should be in would the gti officers check against the most relavant sector? For example someone has applie in medtech thinking about the broad picture of his work, but he does health data analysis. Bayleaf please help. Thanks


----------



## Pippin35

@Bayleaf or anyone else if can help to clarify this please comment. Thanks again


----------



## NeuroGuy

Pippin35 said:


> Can anyone claim against several sectors at the eoi stage? For example if someones work is related to both med tech and data science - can we add both?also if someone has applied in a different sector than he actually should be in would the gti officers check against the most relavant sector? For example someone has applie in medtech thinking about the broad picture of his work, but he does health data analysis. Bayleaf please help. Thanks


Are you aware that the sectors have been updated recently? Take a look at the newly added "Health industries". I would not leave it to the GTO to determine which sector is more relevant to my application. They review so many applications and you don't want to give them a reason to deny your EOI. If I were you, I would first pick the sector that better demonstrates my expertise and international recognition. I would then supplement my portfolio with evidence showing achievements from an additional sector. Remember, you want your application to be as straightforward as possible.


----------



## gtisp2020

*Recently published FOI and my additional analysis*

As we saw reasonable number of outcomes from Jule'20 applications in Feb'21 in this forum, we can guess that the GTI team is almost done with the June'20 EOIs or has only handful of June'20 EOIs to be finalised. My wild guess is that they have already assigned early July'21 EOIs to COs and we'll see outcomes from those EOIs at the end of this month or early next month.

















Calculation of positive outcome (%)= EOI invited/(EOI submitted -EOI not assessed)*100

Link to the FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210200378-document-released.PDF


----------



## Sunbae

Pippin35 said:


> Yes. This is strange. Sorry to hear that. When did you apply? Does anyone know anyone whose application was rejected due to bridging visa and then reapplied and granted GTI? I remember in last year I saw someone was rejected because of bridging visa. Hopefully that person might have reapplied and received the uid by now


I had a rejection due to bridging visa. Reapplied again in October (after valid visa) and waiting for outcome.


----------



## darkknight2099

hcfrff said:


> My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


Most likely the lawyers have a template and they copy paste it for every client. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaWarrior

Hi All, 

My current employer has decided to sponsor my PR so I want to withdraw my GTI application.

Does anyone know how long does it take for employer-sponsored PR to approve?
How can I withdraw my GTI EOI?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liam Tran

Hi everyone, I just joined the forum today. I received a PhD degree on 29th Jan 2021 and I intend to submit EOI for GTI before 25th March 2021 (I am preparing documents now). I already applied for a 485 visa, but the bridging visa has not been active yet because my student visa is still valid until October 2021. 
Can anyone please let me know whether it is Ok to submit EOI when I hold a student visa and already completed PhD?
Thank you all!


----------



## Bayleaf

hcfrff said:


> My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


Really feel sorry for your friend. According to their website, they charge AUD$2100 just for EOI.



Pippin35 said:


> Can anyone claim against several sectors at the eoi stage?


Short answer: No, as you can see the EOI form is not designed as such. If your work is involved in two different sectors, I would suggest you to use your best judgement and pick one based on your qualification, achievement and work experience. You can still mention the other sector in writing.



Pippin35 said:


> also if someone has applied in a different sector than he actually should be in would the gti officers check against the most relavant sector? For example someone has applie in medtech thinking about the broad picture of his work, but he does health data analysis. Bayleaf please help. Thanks


As I'm not a GTI officer, I don't know the answer for this. Perhaps you can email them to find out.



NinjaWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current employer has decided to sponsor my PR so I want to withdraw my GTI application.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take for employer-sponsored PR to approve?
> How can I withdraw my GTI EOI?
> Thanks in advance.


Are you looking at visa 186? According to the Department of Home Affairs website, 4 to 12 months.

GTI EOI is not a visa application, it won't interfere with any of your other visa application, so you can leave it as it is. If you insist to withdraw your EOI, you can consider writing them an email, but chances are they will never respond.



Liam Tran said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined the forum today. I received a PhD degree on 29th Jan 2021 and I intend to submit EOI for GTI before 25th March 2021 (I am preparing documents now). I already applied for a 485 visa, but the bridging visa has not been active yet because my student visa is still valid until October 2021.
> Can anyone please let me know whether it is Ok to submit EOI when I hold a student visa and already completed PhD?
> Thank you all!


Should be fine. I don't see any existing guideline saying student visa holder who completed PhD can't lodge EOI. In fact I do know people like this who ultimately received GTI visa grant.


----------



## Saffa to Aus

hcfrff said:


> My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


Thats quite a strong statement about your "friend". Without the reason of rejection in the first case and assuming he still used their advice on the second case its not really fair to imply what you are implying.



darkknight2099 said:


> Most likely the lawyers have a template and they copy paste it for every client.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I used them and they made a huge difference to my application. Everything they did was custom to my application and well thought out. I wrote first based on their focus points and then they refined and improved it. Assuming you haven't used them I would be careful of making such poor assumptions about what they do.


----------



## darkknight2099

Saffa to Aus said:


> Thats quite a strong statement about your "friend". Without the reason of rejection in the first case and assuming he still used their advice on the second case its not really fair to imply what you are implying.
> 
> 
> 
> I used them and they made a huge difference to my application. Everything they did was custom to my application and well thought out. I wrote first based on their focus points and then they refined and improved it. Assuming you haven't used them I would be careful of making such poor assumptions about what they do.


Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers for the clarification.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffa to Aus

darkknight2099 said:


> Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers for the clarification.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


lol. No sorry just a happy customer who used them for my eoi and visa. I have an issue with people who give 3rd party proof and provide informed guesses about what you get from a company because they actually were great to work with.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

hcfrff said:


> My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


Could you please comment on the* DIY*? (full form), could you please send me the contact information via DM or the forum, as you prefer?


----------



## valerie_1

NinjaWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My current employer has decided to sponsor my PR so I want to withdraw my GTI application.
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take for employer-sponsored PR to approve?
> How can I withdraw my GTI EOI?
> Thanks in advance.


Employer sponsored non Covid time 4-6 months, now 7+ months


----------



## valerie_1

Can someone please help me with the questions below: 

1. Except for BUPA, are there any other options to book a health appointment on-shore? 
2. Also, can a health assessment done 15 months before be used ? I know 12 months can but not sure if there is a way to check with DHA/BUPA for 15 months exception?
3. When I selected first centre option, it gave me a far away appointment date to choose from but if I select another location, it's asking for HAP ID and other details. Does this mean the second centre has appointments available? 

Thank you


----------



## NB

valerie_1 said:


> Can someone please help me with the questions below:
> 
> 1. Except for BUPA, are there any other options to book a health appointment on-shore?
> 2. Also, can a health assessment done 15 months before be used ? I know 12 months can but not sure if there is a way to check with DHA/BUPA for 15 months exception?
> 3. When I selected first centre option, it gave me a far away appointment date to choose from but if I select another location, it's asking for HAP ID and other details. Does this mean the second centre has appointments available?
> 
> Thank you


1. NO
2. NO
3. What’s the difficulty in putting hapid and other details and checking?
Cheers


----------



## valerie_1

NB said:


> 1. NO
> 2. NO
> 3. What’s the difficulty in putting hapid and other details and checking?
> Cheers


Thanks @NB . I don't have the id yet, wanted to get the paperwork ready before hand.


----------



## Crispr.YT

I saw in the Hannan Tew Lawyers blog comments section that someone who applied 30th June (MedTech) got RFI. Looks like they are getting closer to wrapping June. Nervousness levels 📈


----------



## Alicecaca

fp79 said:


> Today I got granted,
> Visa app on 6 feb
> S56 for medical on 11 feb
> Medical clearance on 21 feb
> Grant 12 march
> MedTech


Congratulations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

R


Crispr.YT said:


> I saw in the Hannan Tew Lawyers blog comments section that someone who applied 30th June (MedTech) got RFI. Looks like they are getting closer to wrapping June. Nervousness levels 📈


i don’t think they are doing it in order. I saw 15th June this week.


----------



## Manal2015

Narumatu said:


> R
> 
> i don’t think they are doing it in order. I saw 15th June this week.


I assume they assign each sector to a different GTO (who would be an expert in a specific research), so it depends on the number of applications in a particular sector. That’s why the processing time varies


----------



## wajiwala

Narumatu said:


> R
> 
> i don’t think they are doing it in order. I saw 15th June this week.


They are processing in an order but different applications need different level of work and there is some indication which months EOIs are being processed. As per my analysis, they are in July applications now and certainly wrapping up June. Look at the graph below, please.


----------



## Francini

GTIP2021 said:


> When did you submit your EOI? and which sector?
> I thought we need to submit the required documents within 28 days not 14 days


I am Onshore PhD last semester and will be submitting my thesis by end of this month. 
Sector - Data Science
Submitted my EOI on the 2nd of June 2020


----------



## wajiwala

Hi Guys,

I am sharing 3 graphs that can be helpful to understand the number of applicants, the processing status, and the success ratio on a monthly basis

Total number of EOIs








Explanation: June 2020 has the higest number of applicant who just sent their applications without meeting the basic requirements and caused the system to get slow down and July 2020 also have same trend but lower in amplitute. But it is true department have not strengthen their teams to process the volume of applications as they are expecting 15000 visa so atleast they must be equipped with 30k processing capability which is unfortunately not the case. they slowed it down delibirately. Many people are arguing and guessing (some says more applications caused this hault, some says 15 k upper limit but not the target etc) but the fact is they did it to see how to control immigration with COVID situation.



EOI Process status








Explanation: June applications are being concluded and July are already started


EOI rejection/approval ratio








Explanation: From June 2020, it seems everyone started applying majority of them are not meeting te basic requirements. Alternatively, the department became strict but I personally do not agree with this. I still feel, they are looking for instructions from the policy makers...


----------



## VKL

fp79 said:


> Today I got granted,
> Visa app on 6 feb
> S56 for medical on 11 feb
> Medical clearance on 21 feb
> Grant 12 march
> MedTech


Congrats.


----------



## Pkhats

Hi, I am new to this forum and to the process - so plz excuse if below point was already answered.

I will be applying via Data Science skill and I meet the pay criteria. I am however wondering how can i make my application strong on the international recognition front. I do have recognition from the firm i work with, but not externally.

Also, any other tips for someone applying on the Data Science skill would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
PK


----------



## Coco Hana

Hi all! Should I wait for Ielts test results of my spouse then submit 858 visa applications?


----------



## Shinning

Hi, 
I received my UID on 12 March 
Summary: 
Submmited EOI: 30 june
Medtech
20 publications
700 citation
Onshore
Nearing the thesis submission 
Reviwer 
Editor


----------



## Crispr.YT

Shinning said:


> Hi,
> I received my UID on 12 March
> Summary:
> Submmited EOI: 30 june
> Medtech
> 20 publications
> 700 citation
> Onshore
> Nearing the thesis submission
> Reviwer
> Editor


Congratulations. Submitted 30th June Medtech as well. Looks like I’m around the corner 🙆🏻‍♂️ May you tell a bit about your scientific background?


----------



## Crispr.YT

Shinning said:


> Hi,
> I received my UID on 12 March
> Summary:
> Submmited EOI: 30 june
> Medtech
> 20 publications
> 700 citation
> Onshore
> Nearing the thesis submission
> Reviwer
> Editor


Also, did they request additional information?


----------



## GTI-Officer

Shinning said:


> Hi,
> I received my UID on 12 March
> Summary:
> Submmited EOI: 30 june
> Medtech
> 20 publications
> 700 citation
> Onshore
> Nearing the thesis submission
> Reviwer
> Editor



Congratulations. How did you prove to the GTO that you are close to your thesis submission?


----------



## Shinning

Crispr.YT said:


> Also, did they request additional information?


Yes. they asked for FI on 11 March and when I sent the documents, They granted the UID after 2 hours.


----------



## Shinning

GTI-Officer said:


> Congratulations. How did you prove to the GTO that you are close to your thesis submission?


I provided a letter from my supervisor and uni that I will submit my thesis soon.


----------



## Shinning

Crispr.YT said:


> Congratulations. Submitted 30th June Medtech as well. Looks like I’m around the corner 🙆🏻‍♂️ May you tell a bit about your scientific background?


I have an average profile as I outlined here. Publication >25, citation 700, guest editor for a journal (IF=3.5), Reviewer for 50 papers


----------



## karthikgeek

Hi All. Am new to this group and need a suggestion on my case. Please help and advise

I have an Cloud Migration Senior Solution Architect Have a 120k salary.. However market capability is more than 153k

Have 15+ years of experience 

Have global blogs recognized in AwS forums 

Reference letter From Managers, Cloud Partners, Client and have a nominator as well

Onshore for Past 2 years

Have Global experience in US in the past and Switzerland for 6 months 

Have Travelled multi Geo for customer assessments 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All. Am new to this group and need a suggestion on my case. Please help and advise
> 
> I have an Cloud Migration Senior Solution Architect Have a 120k salary.. However market capability is more than 153k
> 
> Have 15+ years of experience
> 
> Have global blogs recognized in AwS forums
> 
> Reference letter From Managers, Cloud Partners, Client and have a nominator as well
> 
> Onshore for Past 2 years
> 
> Have Global experience in US in the past and Switzerland for 6 months
> 
> Have Travelled multi Geo for customer assessments
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Have you got a PHd ?
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek

No I don't own a Phd

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikgeek

NB said:


> Have you got a PHd ?
> Cheers


Hi NB

No I don't own a PHd

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIEUR

Hi everyone,

I have submitted EOI in July,2020. I have received Invitation to Apply last week. I have couple of questions.

1) Should I submit police clearance and Medical tests results at the time of submitting the application ?
2) Is it enough if nominator is Australian citizen ? Or the nominator should be Australian citizen with a national reputation in target sector ?

Could anyone help with this information ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnyjohny

Does 858 application need an applicants photograph to be uploaded ? Don't see a place in attachment section. Also, does it need to be signed at the back.


----------



## Crispr.YT

GTIEUR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in July,2020. I have received Invitation to Apply last week. I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Should I submit police clearance and Medical tests results at the time of submitting the application ?
> 2) Is it enough if nominator is Australian citizen ? Or the nominator should be Australian citizen with a national reputation in target sector ?
> 
> Could anyone help with this information ? Thank you in advance.


Congratulations. What sector are you in?


----------



## valerie_1

johnyjohny said:


> Does 858 application need an applicants photograph to be uploaded ? Don't see a place in attachment section. Also, does it need to be signed at the back.


I think the photograph should be taken at the medical tests and it should be linked? I haven't submitted it so I would wait for others to comment


----------



## GTIEUR

Crispr.YT said:


> Congratulations. What sector are you in?


Data Science


----------



## It's time to fly

Is it advisable to write more than 750 characters? Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

GTIEUR said:


> 1) Should I submit police clearance and Medical tests results at the time of submitting the application ?


You can submit PCCs along with your visa application but you can't complete the medical tests until you submit the application and get the HAP ID.



GTIEUR said:


> 2) Is it enough if nominator is Australian citizen ? Or the nominator should be Australian citizen with a national reputation in target sector ?


*The nominator should be an Australian citizen or PR with a national reputation in the target sector.*


----------



## It's time to fly

It's time to fly said:


> Is it advisable to write more than 750 characters? Thanks


Please, I need your urgent advice because she will be submitting her EOI next week.
Thanks


----------



## FDM

GTIEUR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in July,2020. I have received Invitation to Apply last week. I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Should I submit police clearance and Medical tests results at the time of submitting the application ?
> 2) Is it enough if nominator is Australian citizen ? Or the nominator should be Australian citizen with a national reputation in target sector ?
> 
> Could anyone help with this information ? Thank you in advance.



Congratulations. Please could you share your submission timeline for EOI, onshore or offshore, sector.

Thanks


----------



## karthikgeek

@NB No I don't own a PHd

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcfrff

GTI_HI_2021 said:


> Could you please comment on the* DIY*? (full form), could you please send me the contact information via DM or the forum, as you prefer?


Hi there, DIY means "do it yourself". 

I personally think, the EOI should include a cover letter that addresses every single point of the eligibilities on the global talent website:

prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements
still be prominent in their field of expertise
provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise
have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia nominate them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant
Also provide evidences that you can earn AUD153,600 in the future, very important.


----------



## Zmajche88

Congratulations to the new visas and UIDs. So they are starting July and wrapping up June


----------



## GTIP2021

GTIEUR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in July,2020. I have received Invitation to Apply last week. I have couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Should I submit police clearance and Medical tests results at the time of submitting the application ?
> 2) Is it enough if nominator is Australian citizen ? Or the nominator should be Australian citizen with a national reputation in target sector ?
> 
> Could anyone help with this information ? Thank you in advance.


Congratulations.
When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## fp79

johnyjohny said:


> Does 858 application need an applicants photograph to be uploaded ? Don't see a place in attachment section. Also, does it need to be signed at the back.


You can upload as other documents. It was mention in PDF of UID but there is no place to upload


----------



## Shinning

As I told, I have received my UID a few days ago. For Visa lodge, which documents should be submitted? Do I need to submit a document for military service? what about a photo of mine?


----------



## karthikgeek

Can we upload Customer names and wins as part of EOI.. Is it against the corporate policy?? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyBajaj

Pkhats said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and to the process - so plz excuse if below point was already answered.
> 
> I will be applying via Data Science skill and I meet the pay criteria. I am however wondering how can i make my application strong on the international recognition front. I do have recognition from the firm i work with, but not externally.
> 
> Also, any other tips for someone applying on the Data Science skill would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> PK


Hi 
If you can wait for 2 months then there can be few options to show.


----------



## Crispr.YT

SandyBajaj said:


> Hi
> If you can wait for 2 months then there can be few options to show.


Are there expected updates in two months?


----------



## Shawon

Hi,

Is there anyone, who has recently applied for Extension of the "First Entry Date" under the visa Subclass 124.


----------



## HBow

For those of us still waiting for UID and who may be interested, I've run some numbers to estimate how quickly EOI are being processed. Assuming that I haven't messed up, it looks like between Nov 1st and Jan 31st the GTOs were completing an average of 674 EOI/month. Fingers crossed that rate has continued.

If anyone wants to double check the numbers, this is what I did using FOI 20/11/00159 and FOI 21/02/00378.

Calculated difference in remaining EOI for months Nov 2019 through to Oct 2020.
Added that value to the sum of the invited and rejected EOI for months Nov 2020 through to Jan 2021.
Divided that total value by the 3 months between FOI end dates.


----------



## [email protected]

I received RFI about the evidence of thesis submission soon. Anybody here received a similar RFI if so what kind of letter did you supply to immigration?


----------



## Menme

HBow said:


> For those of us still waiting for UID and who may be interested, I've run some numbers to estimate how quickly EOI are being processed. Assuming that I haven't messed up, it looks like between Nov 1st and Jan 31st the GTOs were completing an average of 674 EOI/month. Fingers crossed that rate has continued.
> 
> If anyone wants to double check the numbers, this is what I did using FOI 20/11/00159 and FOI 21/02/00378.
> 
> Calculated difference in remaining EOI for months Nov 2019 through to Oct 2020.
> Added that value to the sum of the invited and rejected EOI for months Nov 2020 through to Jan 2021.
> Divided that total value by the 3 months between FOI end dates.


Your analysis makes sense. However, I have read somewhere in this forum, that processing time also depends on your sector. For example a sector which has less applications, the assigned GTO to that sector will be able to process it at a relatively faster pace. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIP2021

[email protected] said:


> I received RFI about the evidence of thesis submission soon. Anybody here received a similar RFI if so what kind of letter did you supply to immigration?


Would you mind sharing date of EOI submission, your profile, and sector?


----------



## HBow

Menme said:


> Your analysis makes sense. However, I have read somewhere in this forum, that processing time also depends on your sector. For example a sector which has less applications, the assigned GTO to that sector will be able to process it at a relatively faster pace.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I haven’t seen any evidence for this besides opinion, but that doesn’t mean it’s not correct. All I’ve seen on the FOI comments and GTO interviews is that there’s no sector favouritism, with each case being judged on its own merit. Thanks for bringing it back up, maybe someone has a definite answer about it.


----------



## [email protected]

GTIP2021 said:


> Would you mind sharing date of EOI submission, your profile, and sector?


I submitted EOI on 12 June 2020, PhD final semester. RTP and CSIRO scholarship some other awards. Publications 12 and h- index 6, conference presentation -5, sector Ag-tech.
I am just wondering what letter should I submit about the evidence of thesis completion. My supervisor already wrote the letter saying I will complete the thesis anytime between 2-6 months from now onwards. Is that suffice?


----------



## HBow

[email protected] said:


> I submitted EOI on 12 June 2020, PhD final semester. RTP and CSIRO scholarship some other awards. Publications 12 and h- index 6, conference presentation -5, sector Ag-tech.
> I am just wondering what letter should I submit about the evidence of thesis completion. My supervisor already wrote the letter saying I will complete the thesis anytime between 2-6 months from now onwards. Is that suffice?


Sounds like they are wanting to confirm your progress. Can you get an updated official letter to confirm your status and time frame?


----------



## [email protected]

HBow said:


> Sounds like they are wanting to confirm your progress. Can you get an updated official letter to confirm your status and time frame?


I can produce an academic transcript letter showing good standing progress and completion of 3 years however in the transcript does not mention anything about thesis submission soon however it has the date when you can submit your thesis by the latest which is 4 years and that would not help in this instance. In reality, I am definitely submitting my thesis within 6 months. It sounds tricky so looking for someone who might be in my situation and how they deal with it. But my supervisor clearly writes me a letter that I am in a good position to submit my thesis within 6 months. I wonder whether the supervisor letter is enough in this instance.


----------



## HBow

[email protected] said:


> I can produce an academic transcript letter showing good standing progress and completion of 3 years however in the transcript does not mention anything about thesis submission soon however it has the date when you can submit your thesis by the latest which is 4 years and that would not help in this instance. In reality, I am definitely submitting my thesis within 6 months. It sounds tricky so looking for someone who might be in my situation and how they deal with it. But my supervisor clearly writes me a letter that I am in a good position to submit my thesis within 6 months. I wonder whether the supervisor letter is enough in this instance.


It’s worth searching through this forum. This question has already been discussed a number of times.


----------



## DataRobot

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All. Am new to this group and need a suggestion on my case. Please help and advise
> 
> I have an Cloud Migration Senior Solution Architect Have a 120k salary.. However market capability is more than 153k
> 
> Have 15+ years of experience
> 
> Have global blogs recognized in AwS forums
> 
> Reference letter From Managers, Cloud Partners, Client and have a nominator as well
> 
> Onshore for Past 2 years
> 
> Have Global experience in US in the past and Switzerland for 6 months
> 
> Have Travelled multi Geo for customer assessments
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


If you don't have PHD, you barely stand a chance given you don't meet the income threshold. Thanks.


----------



## DataRobot

HBow said:


> It’s worth searching through this forum. This question has already been discussed a number of times.


The supervisor letter should work.


----------



## HBow

DataRobot said:


> The supervisor letter should work.


For sure. But if it was written at stage of EOI submission, it may be worth getting an updated one to show that the timeline is being met.


----------



## [email protected]

DataRobot said:


> The supervisor letter should work.


Thank you for your reply. Should it be on the University letterhead? My supervisor is working both at University and senior research scientist from CSIRO and he wrote me the letter on CSIRO letterhead. Sorry if it sounds too annoying to asking such a question but got a response after 9 months and want to make use of it.


----------



## [email protected]

HBow said:


> For sure. But if it was written at stage of EOI submission, it may be worth getting an updated one to show that the timeline is being met.


I have not mentioned anything about PhD in my EOI since I applied on the basis of a Master degree. However, I just wrote in my CV and I am a current PhD student. I thought my EOI will be closed since I applied on the basis of Master degree but I got RFI.


----------



## GTIEUR

GTIP2021 said:


> Congratulations.
> When did you submit your EOI?


Last week of July.


----------



## Rus_GTI

HBow said:


> For those of us still waiting for UID and who may be interested, I've run some numbers to estimate how quickly EOI are being processed. Assuming that I haven't messed up, it looks like between Nov 1st and Jan 31st the GTOs were completing an average of 674 EOI/month. Fingers crossed that rate has continued.
> 
> If anyone wants to double check the numbers, this is what I did using FOI 20/11/00159 and FOI 21/02/00378.
> 
> Calculated difference in remaining EOI for months Nov 2019 through to Oct 2020.
> Added that value to the sum of the invited and rejected EOI for months Nov 2020 through to Jan 2021.
> Divided that total value by the 3 months between FOI end dates.


Good observation .
So up to end Dec, there were 6,000 applications on hand and expected waiting time of nearly 9 months


----------



## Rsaleh

Any one waiting from June?


----------



## Jan111

Dear all,
I'm new here and would need your help in gti contact form filling. I just completed my PhD study/thesis and now just waiting for degree conferel in June. Currently in australia and have no job. Can you please let me help, what i write in current salary and evidence in contact form? What i write in degree conferel date if i click on PhD in contact form? Thanks in advance


----------



## aseka

Rsaleh said:


> Any one waiting from June?


Yes applied 23rd June.. You?


----------



## Rsaleh

aseka said:


> Yes applied 23rd June.. You?


28th of June and no response yet!


----------



## aseka

Rsaleh said:


> 28th of June and no response yet!


hope we get something soon before this month ends.. what do you think?


----------



## Rsaleh

aseka said:


> hope we get something soon before this month ends.. what do you think?


I have no clue 😭, so stressful!


----------



## kundikoi

Shinning said:


> As I told, I have received my UID a few days ago. For Visa lodge, which documents should be submitted? Do I need to submit a document for military service? what about a photo of mine?


reread the UID email and follow the instructions in there. 



karthikgeek said:


> Can we upload Customer names and wins as part of EOI.. Is it against the corporate policy??


depends on the corporate, but even if provided, don't see how they'd be relevant. 



DataRobot said:


> The supervisor letter should work.


it clearly didn't as per RFI - so one would be wise to do better than that. 



Rus_GTI said:


> Good observation .
> So up to end Dec, there were 6,000 applications on hand and expected waiting time of nearly 9 months


important clarification - ~9 months for the _academic_ workstream only. The professional one seems humming along as per usual - albeit extended to 6-8 weeks wait from the previous ~2-4. 



Jan111 said:


> Dear all,
> I'm new here and would need your help in gti contact form filling. I just completed my PhD study/thesis and now just waiting for degree conferel in June. Currently in australia and have no job. Can you please let me help, what i write in current salary and evidence in contact form? What i write in degree conferel date if i click on PhD in contact form? Thanks in advance


sounds like 1. current salary = 0 and 2. degree conferral date = 06/21 🤨❓


----------



## Crispr.YT

Rsaleh said:


> Any one waiting from June?


30th June MedTech 😥


----------



## Crispr.YT

aseka said:


> Yes applied 23rd June.. You?


What’s your sector?


----------



## Crispr.YT

Rsaleh said:


> I have no clue 😭, so stressful!


IT IS so stressful indeed, I see people from 30th who got responses recently
What’s your sector?


----------



## Rsaleh

Crispr.YT said:


> IT IS so stressful indeed, I see people from 30th who got responses recently
> What’s your sector?


Advance Manufacturing


----------



## Pippin35

aseka said:


> Yes applied 23rd June.. You?


22nd June medtech. Still no response


----------



## Jan111

kundikoi said:


> reread the UID email and follow the instructions in there.
> 
> 
> depends on the corporate, but even if provided, don't see how they'd be relevant.
> 
> 
> it clearly didn't as per RFI - so one would be wise to do better than that.
> 
> 
> important clarification - ~9 months for the _academic_ workstream only. The professional one seems humming along as per usual - albeit extended to 6-8 weeks wait from the previous ~2-4.
> 
> 
> sounds like 1. current salary = 0 and 2. degree conferral date = 06/21 🤨❓


Thanks dear. When i put zero .then what i attached evidence file in next question as it is compulsory?
Thanks


----------



## aseka

Crispr.YT said:


> What’s your sector?


its Medtech :-(


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> Thanks dear. When i put zero .then what i attached evidence file in next question as it is compulsory?
> Thanks


No, your conferral date is the date on your certificate, or at best the confirmation email prior to the ceremony. If you do not have that yet, then you don’t have your PhD as the assessments of the thesis are not finished. So for this EOI you would still be considered in your last 6 months.

So, if they have approved your thesis revisions, then I’d ask your research office to draft up a letter to say that and use that as proof.


----------



## Jan111

HBow said:


> No, your conferral date is the date on your certificate, or at best the confirmation email prior to the ceremony. If you do not have that yet, then you don’t have your PhD as the assessments of the thesis are not finished. So for this EOI you would still be considered in your last 6 months.
> 
> So, if they have approved your thesis revisions, then I’d ask your research office to draft up a letter to say that and use that as proof.


Thanks HBow. Actually my revised thesis approved and also all other requirements completed. Just only the conferral remaining. I can get course completion from graduate school. So what you think in this case please?
Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> Thanks HBow. Actually my revised thesis approved and also all other requirements completed. Just only the conferral remaining. I can get course completion from graduate school. So what you think in this case please?
> Your advice will be appreciated.


Hey mate, if that's the case then yep, just contact the research office at your school and get them to draft up an official letter for you. Make sure you have uni letter head at top, your thesis title, your full name and the date that it was approved.


----------



## Jan111

HBow said:


> Hey mate, if that's the case then yep, just contact the research office at your school and get them to draft up an official letter for you. Make sure you have uni letter head at top, your thesis title, your full name and the date that it was approved.


Thank you HBow. What you think, then i put the thesis approval date or the next University conferel date in the conferral date question in the contact form?


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> Thank you HBow. What you think, then i put the thesis approval date or the next University conferel date in the conferral date question in the contact form?


If this is just for EOI stage, I'd put the next conferral date that applies to you in the form. Then attach the above-mentioned letter from your uni to prove that you're finished and just waiting for the official ceremony etc. I'd also explain this situation (and date discrepancy) in your cover letter or equivalent, so that the GTO can see that you're not trying to game the system. Then, once June comes around, email them with your certificate.


----------



## Jan111

Thanks again HBow. What you think about the current salary and attached evidence section/questions, if i have no current job?
Thanks


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> Thanks again HBow. What you think about the current salary and attached evidence section/questions, if i have no current job?
> Thanks


If you have no job, then your current salary is 0.


----------



## newmember24

Hey guys, how much time do we have to collect documents/etc after getting RFI? (I didn't get one, just checking...sent my EOI on July 6th and still waiting now). Thanks


----------



## Jan111

HBow said:


> If you have no job, then your current salary is 0.


Thanks HBow. What you advice to put in the occupation title and employer slots under the evidence of global talent?
Thanks


----------



## Marz_Lux

kundikoi said:


> important clarification - ~9 months for the _academic_ workstream only. The professional one seems humming along as per usual - albeit extended to 6-8 weeks wait from the previous ~2-4.


I am a Director Analytics and System Solutions at the leading Financial System Consultancy in Europe and earning well above Threshold. I have submitted my EOI on 1st of December with nomination and a strong letter of support from our Australian branch that I will earn similar salary and they will consider me seriously for the role once I have a visa or if there is a suitable vacancy (though not a definite offer but it is as strong as it could be otherwise. I am sure I will hired on daily rate / casual basis until there is a permanent role however I know the reason why they can't make any definite promises). Also I have good achievement records.

I have not heard anything since submitting my EOI. Are they anyone from professional workstream who is waiting for 3+ months??


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> Thanks HBow. What you advice to put in the occupation title and employer slots under the evidence of global talent?
> Thanks


I don't remember the form well. If it's talking about current employment still, then you should leave it blank as you said you are unemployed.


----------



## Jan111

HBow said:


> I don't remember the form well. If it's talking about current employment still, then you should leave it blank as you said you are unemployed.


It come with star. Attached screen shot please. Thanks


----------



## Jan111

Jan111 said:


> It come with star. Attached screen shot please. Thanks
> View attachment 99251


Thanks HBow. I choose the advance manufacturing sector. Then next two with star.


----------



## HBow

Jan111 said:


> It come with star. Attached screen shot please. Thanks
> View attachment 99251


I'd either put my previous employment that shows relevant international experience, or, just type unemployed. Have you run a quick search of the forum to check to see if someone has answered this previously? I'm afraid I can't give you a concrete answer here.


----------



## Jan111

HBow said:


> I'd either put my previous employment that shows relevant international experience, or, just type unemployed. Have you run a quick search of the forum to check to see if someone has answered this previously? I'm afraid I can't give you a concrete answer here.


Thanks dear and i am waiting if someone also comment.


----------



## Pkhats

SandyBajaj said:


> Hi
> If you can wait for 2 months then there can be few options to show.


Hi Sandy,
Not sure i follow, what would change in the next 2 months?


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jan111 said:


> Thanks dear and i am waiting if someone also comment.


Since you are technically still a student, I would like to think that "PhD student" under occupation and "The Uni of XX" under employer would be sufficient. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Bayleaf

For the Global Talent visa grantees who are offshore, please see the attached "facilitation letter" which provides that relaxation of the '12 months entry from grant' requirement. (Source)


----------



## h2311

Bayleaf said:


> For the Global Talent visa grantees who are offshore, please see the attached "facilitation letter" which provides that relaxation of the '12 months entry from grant' requirement. (Source)


Thanks very much, Bayleaf. This is really helpful.


----------



## Coco Hana

My friend got VISA granted today. His profile: Postdoc researcher, 30 publications (24 Q1 journals, 1/2 first Author), 24 international presentations, 10 awards. 
Timeline: 
Submitted EOI: 21/06/2020
VISA Invited: 8/02/2021
VISA Submitted: 10/02/2021
Health clearance: 16/02/2021
S56 requested: 22/02/2021 (New PCC)
S56 submitted: 23/02/2021 
VISA granted: 16/03/2021.
Good luck to everyone.
T


----------



## GTIP2021

Coco Hana said:


> My friend got VISA granted today. His profile: Postdoc researcher, 30 publications (24 Q1 journals, 1/2 first Author), 24 international presentations, 10 awards.
> Timeline:
> Submitted EOI: 21/06/2020
> VISA Invited: 8/02/2021
> VISA Submitted: 10/02/2021
> Health clearance: 16/02/2021
> S56 requested: 22/02/2021 (New PCC)
> S56 submitted: 23/02/2021
> VISA granted: 16/03/2021.
> Good luck to everyone.
> T


Congratulations.
Which sector?


----------



## Coco Hana

Marine metabolomics and metabolomics


----------



## Coco Hana

GTIP2021 said:


> Congratulations.
> Which sector?


Marine metabolomics and metabolomics


----------



## GTIP2021

Coco Hana said:


> Marine metabolomics and metabolomics


Ag-Tech or MedTech sector?


----------



## Jan 2020

Hi all,

My 858 visa was granted today.

Basic profile: 
First-year post-doctoral research fellow (Feb 2021 - );
MedTech
Annual salary: 98,000
Onshore
Research area: Public heatlh and epidemiology (my research topic is cardiovascular disease prevention, nothing related to technology or industry)
4 first-author publications; 3 international conferences.

Timeline:
EOI submission: 12nd June 2020
UID issued: 4th Feb 2021
Formal application submission: 28th Feb
Health examination: 5th Mar
Examination clearance: 9th Mar
Visa granted: 16th Mar
No RFI. And I didn't submit a form called s56 ? (have no idea what it is)

In terms of the Form 1000, my nominator signed the form digitally and the form was scanned later. Meanwhile, I didn't submit a statement from my nominator as required. Instead, I submitted a reference letter signed by my nominator, the one I sumitted during the EOI period. 

Hope the infomation is helpful and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Coco Hana

GTIP2021 said:


> Ag-Tech or MedTech sector?


Ag-Tech


----------



## Jan111

NeuroGuy said:


> Since you are technically still a student, I would like to think that "PhD student" under occupation and "The Uni of XX" under employer would be sufficient. This is just my opinion though.


Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Rsaleh

we just receive the invitation to apply! after almost 9 months of waiting!

we submitted on 28th of June, advance manufacturing, within last 6 month of PHD 😭 😭 😭 😭


----------



## YZDMZ

Rsaleh said:


> we just receive the invitation to apply! after almost 9 months of waiting!
> 
> we submitted on 28th of June, advance manufacturing, within last 6 month of PHD 😭 😭 😭 😭


Congarts!


----------



## [email protected]

Rsaleh said:


> 8th of June, advance manufacturing, within last 6 month of PHD 😭 😭 😭 😭


Congratulations. Do you get RFI?


----------



## gtisp2020

Rsaleh said:


> we just receive the invitation to apply! after almost 9 months of waiting!
> 
> we submitted on 28th of June, advance manufacturing, within last 6 month of PHD 😭 😭 😭 😭


Many congratulations!


----------



## Crispr.YT

Rsaleh said:


> we just receive the invitation to apply! after almost 9 months of waiting!
> 
> we submitted on 28th of June, advance manufacturing, within last 6 month of PHD 😭 😭 😭 😭


Congratulations. It must be very exciting news for you


----------



## Pippin35

Jan 2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 858 visa was granted today.
> 
> Basic profile:
> First-year post-doctoral research fellow (Feb 2021 - );
> MedTech
> Annual salary: 98,000
> Onshore
> Research area: Public heatlh and epidemiology (my research topic is cardiovascular disease prevention, nothing related to technology or industry)
> 4 first-author publications; 3 international conferences.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI submission: 12nd June 2020
> UID issued: 4th Feb 2021
> Formal application submission: 28th Feb
> Health examination: 5th Mar
> Examination clearance: 9th Mar
> Visa granted: 16th Mar
> No RFI. And I didn't submit a form called s56 ? (have no idea what it is)
> 
> In terms of the Form 1000, my nominator signed the form digitally and the form was scanned later. Meanwhile, I didn't submit a statement from my nominator as required. Instead, I submitted a reference letter signed by my nominator, the one I sumitted during the EOI period.
> 
> Hope the infomation is helpful and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! My question is did you submit form1000, at EOI stage, or later, before you received the UID? Thanks


----------



## Lavaraj

Hi all,
Received an RFI today. Applied on 28th June, thesis under examination, AgTech sector, have a job offer (now working as casual RA due to visa expiring soon) but fixed-term (2yr) contract is being created (might get that within this week) can show email communication if formal contract not received. What is the best way to respond? Not the best profile but have few publications, was on an industry-sponsored scholarship during Ph.D., can get recommendation industry partner and supervisors. Now also working with a top-ranked global company on one of their projects. This is what I have been asked to provide.


----------



## newmember24

Hi all, just letting you know that a friend of mine got a rejection email today. She submitted her EOI in July/August 2020 (not sure about the exact date), MedTech, onshore, few publications/awards, last semester of PhD in Au.


----------



## Narumatu

Asking for a friend who has 12 years experience an an under water welder for oil companies. Salary is above the threshold. First page of CV attached. What are their chances and which sector can they apply for?


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> Hi all, just letting you know that a friend of mine got a rejection email today. She submitted her EOI in July/August 2020 (not sure about the exact date), MedTech, onshore, few publications/awards, last semester of PhD in Au.


That’s strange is there any reason why she was rejected ?


----------



## SaddySDN

Hi Friends, Below is my case.

Profile: 17+ ICT Management Experience in Digital Technology, Cyber Security and IT Service Management. Handled and currently handling important international projects, awards and outstanding contribution certificates.

EOI Submitted: July 2020
UID Received: Sept 2020
858 Visa Submitted: 19th Jan 2021
s56 Request for English Proof: 3rd Feb 2021
Response Provided: 9th Feb 2021.

No Response from the Department.

My Condition:
Holding 489 Provisional Visa since 21st Nov 2019, applied for 858 Visa because its a PR and exempted from ongoing travel/border restriction. Currently stuck outside Australia due to border restriction.
Nominator mentioned while applying was ACS, because I had positive skill assessment for ICT Project Manager. However, while visa lodging, I used my known professional network who is an Australian PR and works in a large IT organisation at senior level in Melbourne.

I could see people are getting update/grant from department in 2-3 weeks post s56. Not sure why my case is taking long time for an update/grant.

Any thoughts from the experts?


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> That’s strange is there any reason why she was rejected ?


Not sure. She just got the automatic general rejection reply that somebody else mentioned in here


----------



## NB

Narumatu said:


> Asking for a friend who has 12 years experience an an under water welder for oil companies. Salary is above the threshold. First page of CV attached. What are their chances and which sector can they apply for?


There is no way he can qualify for distinguished visa
He will have to apply under 189/190/491 or 186 if he can get sponsorship from a company 
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

Lavaraj said:


> What is the best way to respond?


Reading this thread in its entirety and following the previously dished-out advice is the best way 



SaddySDN said:


> I could see people are getting update/grant from department in 2-3 weeks post s56. Not sure why my case is taking long time for an update/grant.
> 
> Any thoughts from the experts?


Just be patient mate - if all your docs are in good order and you didn’t try to falsify anything, you’ll get the grant eventually.


----------



## Crispr.YT

Hi all,
Apparently they are wrapping up June's applications and starting with July's ones. I see plenty of MedTech applicants still waiting. I made this post to keep each other updated. Any thing general please keep in this post, but if it is MedTech related EOIs from June/July 2020 please feel free to have a look at the other post:








GTI EOIs submitted in June/July 2020 in MedTech/ Health...


Hi all, Apparently, they are wrapping up June & July's EOIs, but I see lots of MedTech applicants have not yet received the outcome. I made this post to have together the people still waiting from June/July 2020 in the MedTech/Health Industries sector. Let's have our brief profiles here and...




www.expatforum.com




Good Luck everyone


----------



## garlicdevs

Hi everyone, 
I just received this email from the department, not sure what it is. Does it mean my son requires to apply a separate Bridging Visa? I am currently in a student visa and it expires in 2022.

*Bridging Visa in relation to an application for a Global Talent (Residence) (class BX)
Global Talent (subclass 858) visa

I am writing to you regarding your application for a subclass 858 visa, lodged on 08/03/2021.
An electronically lodged application for a subclass 858 visa is not an application for a
Bridging Visa A (BVA).
The following applicant is however; eligible to apply for a BVA in association with this visa
application.*
xxxxxx (My son)
*A BVA application can be lodged via their ImmiAccount. Further information, including how to
lodge a BVA application, is available on the Department's website:*

Thanks


----------



## Neina

Hello, I am going to submit my thesis soon. My feild falls both to energy and advanced manufacturing sectors. How to choose one. Is there any better chance in any of this feilds? please share your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Neina

hcfrff said:


> My friend hired Hannan Tew Lawyers for the global talent EOI, but it was rejected. Later my friend submitted the EOI by DIY, then got the UID.


ANy reason why it got rejected from an agent?


----------



## Neina

daysirc said:


> Hi, thanks. Nope, is around 87K. I applied under the Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space. I think this is a relevant sector, a huge Defense budget has been approved.
> My expertise is electronics/rocket-satellite(payload) systems and AI.


Hello Do you think advanced manufacturing sector is less competitive and have more chances than energy?


----------



## Bayleaf

garlicdevs said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received this email from the department, not sure what it is. Does it mean my son requires to apply a separate Bridging Visa? I am currently in a student visa and it expires in 2022.
> 
> *Bridging Visa in relation to an application for a Global Talent (Residence) (class BX)
> Global Talent (subclass 858) visa
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for a subclass 858 visa, lodged on 08/03/2021.
> An electronically lodged application for a subclass 858 visa is not an application for a
> Bridging Visa A (BVA).
> The following applicant is however; eligible to apply for a BVA in association with this visa
> application.*
> xxxxxx (My son)
> *A BVA application can be lodged via their ImmiAccount. Further information, including how to
> lodge a BVA application, is available on the Department's website:*
> 
> Thanks


How old is your son? And was he listed as a dependent when you applied for student visa?
Anyway, if your son is also currently on-shore and wasn't automatically granted a bridging visa A (BVA), then based on this email you might want to apply one for him to secure his visa. It's free anyway.



Neina said:


> Hello, I am going to submit my thesis soon. My feild falls both to energy and advanced manufacturing sectors. How to choose one. Is there any better chance in any of this feilds? please share your thoughts.
> Thanks


You should choose the field where you have the most achievements/qualification/experience.


----------



## Neina

Bayleaf said:


> How old is your son? And was he listed as a dependent when you applied for student visa?
> Anyway, if your son is also currently on-shore and wasn't automatically granted a bridging visa A (BVA), then based on this email you might want to apply one for him to secure his visa. It's free anyway.
> 
> 
> You should choose the field where you have the most achievements/qualification/experience.


Hi @Bayleaf thanks for this. just wondering why there are less visas granted for the advanced manufacturing sector so far. Whther it is too strict or less number of applications


----------



## Neina

Bayleaf said:


> How old is your son? And was he listed as a dependent when you applied for student visa?
> Anyway, if your son is also currently on-shore and wasn't automatically granted a bridging visa A (BVA), then based on this email you might want to apply one for him to secure his visa. It's free anyway.
> 
> 
> You should choose the field where you have the most achievements/qualification/experience.


Hi @Bayleaf thanks for this. just wondering why there are less visas granted for the advanced manufacturing sector so far. Whther it is too strict or less number of applications


----------



## Rsaleh

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations. Do you get RFI?


no we didn't , but we updated them with the reference letter before 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dmn.o

Hey all,

Hoping to get some suggestions regarding this.
Does applying 485 visa could impact GTI EOI application in any way? I saw someone posted earlier that he/she got EOI rejected due to having a bridging visa. I don't think applying 485 visa should have any impact to GTI EOI application, but I'd like to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## YZDMZ

dmn.o said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hoping to get some suggestions regarding this.
> Does applying 485 visa could impact GTI EOI application in any way? I saw someone posted earlier that he/she got EOI rejected due to having a bridging visa. I don't think applying 485 visa should have any impact to GTI EOI application, but I'd like to be sure.
> 
> Thanks


I believe the regulation has changed. The bridging visa should be ok for now to submit an EOI application. @gtisp2020 mentioned this issue in the ealier post.



gtisp2020 said:


> Let me clarify this. Bridging visa is not a problem any more because the dept has changed the relevant legislation on 14 November 2020. My case was in July'20. I contacted the GTI case officer after my 485 grant and then reapplied in end of July'20 and now waiting like many others. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmn.o

YZDMZ said:


> I believe the regulation has changed. The bridging visa should be ok for now to submit an EOI application. @gtisp2020 mentioned this issue in the ealier post.


Perfect, thank you so much for clarifying!


----------



## Narumatu

NB said:


> There is no way he can qualify for distinguished visa
> He will have to apply under 189/190/491 or 186 if he can get sponsorship from a company
> Cheers


Thank you, I will look into those subclasses for him then.


----------



## DataRobot

Do I need to certify the police clearance certificate? @Bayleaf or anyone please?


----------



## garlicdevs

Thanks Bayleaf,

My son just 6 years old. He is a dependant also and the student visa expires in 2022. Do i need to apply a bridging visa for him as I think it is not necessary now?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 
Is Form 80 compulsory to be attached or should the the PCCs work by themselves to serve the purpose ? When is Form 80 requested and is it part of the s56 request? thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeuroGuy

DataRobot said:


> Do I need to certify the police clearance certificate? @Bayleaf or anyone please?


No. Submit as is.


----------



## Bayleaf

DataRobot said:


> Do I need to certify the police clearance certificate? @Bayleaf or anyone please?


Colour scan will do, no need to get certified.
If it's not in English then you need a certified translator to translate it into English.



garlicdevs said:


> Thanks Bayleaf,
> 
> My son just 6 years old. He is a dependant also and the student visa expires in 2022. Do i need to apply a bridging visa for him as I think it is not necessary now?


The good thing about GTI visa is that after visa application lodgement, in many cases it gets approved within a month *provided* no problem with health examination and no consecutive s56 request. Considering your current visa expires next year, you still have ample time. My opinion as a non-professional is that you can wait for a month and see how it goes.



Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Is Form 80 compulsory to be attached or should the the PCCs work by themselves to serve the purpose ? When is Form 80 requested and is it part of the s56 request? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I did not provide Form 80 and I wasn't requested one during the application. I think most of the questions in Form 80 are already covered in the IMMI application, so I think you don't need to provide one unless you are requested.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Is Form 80 compulsory to be attached or should the the PCCs work by themselves to serve the purpose ? When is Form 80 requested and is it part of the s56 request? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Form 80 is not PCC and vice versa. I believe it is optional but I submitted it when I lodge my application.


----------



## MaYoda

SaddySDN said:


> Hi Friends, Below is my case.
> 
> Profile: 17+ ICT Management Experience in Digital Technology, Cyber Security and IT Service Management. Handled and currently handling important international projects, awards and outstanding contribution certificates.
> 
> EOI Submitted: July 2020
> UID Received: Sept 2020
> 858 Visa Submitted: 19th Jan 2021
> s56 Request for English Proof: 3rd Feb 2021
> Response Provided: 9th Feb 2021.
> 
> No Response from the Department.
> 
> My Condition:
> Holding 489 Provisional Visa since 21st Nov 2019, applied for 858 Visa because its a PR and exempted from ongoing travel/border restriction. Currently stuck outside Australia due to border restriction.
> Nominator mentioned while applying was ACS, because I had positive skill assessment for ICT Project Manager. However, while visa lodging, I used my known professional network who is an Australian PR and works in a large IT organisation at senior level in Melbourne.
> 
> I could see people are getting update/grant from department in 2-3 weeks post s56. Not sure why my case is taking long time for an update/grant.
> 
> Any thoughts from the experts?


Hi Saddy,
I am in the same boat but Onshore. App submitted on 8th Feb. Medical was already done in Jan 2021 for a student visa. S56 on the 18th Feb for international police clearance and birth certificate. responded on the same day. Did not hear from the Department yet. Today in the immi account I have noticed they put an estimated time of assessment up to 18 months.
Hope we hear a positive outcome soon. All the best!
Cheers,
Yoda


----------



## Karak2002

NeuroGuy said:


> Form 80 is not PCC and vice versa. I believe it is optional but I submitted it when I lodge my application.


Ok, so maybe I should go ahead and submit it. Rather than they asking for it later. WDYT? But what purpose will it serve if there are PCCs already. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Bayleaf said:


> Colour scan will do, no need to get certified.
> If it's not in English then you need a certified translator to translate it into English.
> 
> 
> The good thing about GTI visa is that after visa application lodgement, in many cases it gets approved within a month *provided* no problem with health examination and no consecutive s56 request. Considering your current visa expires next year, you still have ample time. My opinion as a non-professional is that you can wait for a month and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> I did not provide Form 80 and I wasn't requested one during the application. I think most of the questions in Form 80 are already covered in the IMMI application, so I think you don't need to provide one unless you are requested.


Ok, So in what case will it be requested ? When we are submitting the PCCs as requested. what different purpose will it solve ? So you are saying better to wait for them to ask?

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HMN

Hi Everyone,

I have just noticed that the Department release visa 858 processing time in my Immi account which is very strange (18-20 months)

Here is my story:
Location: *Offshore* (NZ)
Sector: Cyber Security
Current Job: Postdoc
EOI Submission: 30 Sep 2020
EOI Received: 14 Dec 2020
Visa 858 Lodgement: 19 Jan 2021
S56: 4 March 2021
S56 provided: 12 March 2021
Current status: Further Assessment (estimated processing time 18-20 months)

Has anyone got the same processing time in the immi account after lodgement?

I was really shocked! Does it mean we really need to wait 18-20 months?

@Bayleaf: could you please advise on this?


----------



## Bayleaf

Karak2002 said:


> Ok, So in what case will it be requested ? When we are submitting the PCCs as requested. what different purpose will it solve ? So you are saying better to wait for them to ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Most applicants I know (including myself) didn't submit this form, and they were never asked for one. Perhaps those that have been requested one can answer you this.

It is very likely that you will not be asked for this form.


----------



## fairy_n1361

I submitted the response to s56 request a few days ago. Today, I logged in to my Immi Account and I noticed message below appeared in my account. Has any one else in the same stage experienced having this in the Immi account?

*How long will processing take?*
*18 months to 20 months*
This range is based on the Global processing times which are updated monthly. The estimate may change during the processing period.
You can minimise the processing time for this application by supplying all supporting documents and responding to any requests for information promptly.


----------



## garlicdevs

fairy_n1361 said:


> I submitted the response to s56 request a few days ago. Today, I logged in to my Immi Account and I noticed message below appeared in my account. Has any one else in the same stage experienced having this in the Immi account?
> 
> *How long will processing take?*
> *18 months to 20 months*
> This range is based on the Global processing times which are updated monthly. The estimate may change during the processing period.
> You can minimise the processing time for this application by supplying all supporting documents and responding to any requests for information promptly.


are you offsore or onshore, mine is 75 days to 3 months


----------



## GTIP2021

fairy_n1361 said:


> I submitted the response to s56 request a few days ago. Today, I logged in to my Immi Account and I noticed message below appeared in my account. Has any one else in the same stage experienced having this in the Immi account?
> 
> *How long will processing take?*
> *18 months to 20 months*
> This range is based on the Global processing times which are updated monthly. The estimate may change during the processing period.
> You can minimise the processing time for this application by supplying all supporting documents and responding to any requests for information promptly.



Which country you are applying from?


----------



## fairy_n1361

garlicdevs said:


> are you offsore or onshore, mine is 75 days to 3 months


offshore. 
Means it is update in your immi account too?


----------



## fairy_n1361

GTIP2021 said:


> Which country you are applying from?


Malaysia


----------



## fairy_n1361

fairy_n1361 said:


> I submitted the response to s56 request a few days ago. Today, I logged in to my Immi Account and I noticed message below appeared in my account. Has any one else in the same stage experienced having this in the Immi account?
> 
> *How long will processing take?*
> *18 months to 20 months*
> This range is based on the Global processing times which are updated monthly. The estimate may change during the processing period.
> You can minimise the processing time for this application by supplying all supporting documents and responding to any requests for information promptly.


Any offshore applicant with similar experience?


----------



## garlicdevs

fairy_n1361 said:


> offshore.
> Means it is update in your immi account too?


Yes, I lodged the visa and it updated in my immi account. I am onshore anyway.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi All, 

I submitted my EOI on 23rd Oct 2020, just wondering should I just wait until they finish the process of July, then Aug, then Sep and expect my EOI to be reviewed then? Is there any information about the EOIs on hands by months can refer to? 
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Zmajche88

This was 1/3


----------



## Melody-GTI

One more question is Offshore applications are more difficult to be invited? For example, the applications have to be more excellent or something?


----------



## MaYoda

SaddySDN said:


> Hi Friends, Below is my case.
> 
> Profile: 17+ ICT Management Experience in Digital Technology, Cyber Security and IT Service Management. Handled and currently handling important international projects, awards and outstanding contribution certificates.
> 
> EOI Submitted: July 2020
> UID Received: Sept 2020
> 858 Visa Submitted: 19th Jan 2021
> s56 Request for English Proof: 3rd Feb 2021
> Response Provided: 9th Feb 2021.
> 
> No Response from the Department.
> 
> My Condition:
> Holding 489 Provisional Visa since 21st Nov 2019, applied for 858 Visa because its a PR and exempted from ongoing travel/border restriction. Currently stuck outside Australia due to border restriction.
> Nominator mentioned while applying was ACS, because I had positive skill assessment for ICT Project Manager. However, while visa lodging, I used my known professional network who is an Australian PR and works in a large IT organisation at senior level in Melbourne.
> 
> I could see people are getting update/grant from department in 2-3 weeks post s56. Not sure why my case is taking long time for an update/grant.
> 
> Any thoughts from the experts?


Hi,
I am in the same boat but Onshore. App submitted on 8th Feb. Medical was already done in Jan 2021 for a student visa. S56 on the 18th Feb for international police clearance and birth certificate. responded on the same day. Did not hear from the Department yet. Today in the immi account I have noticed they put an estimated time of assessment up to 20 months.
Hope we hear a positive outcome soon. All the best!
Cheers,
Yoda


----------



## Melody-GTI

Zmajche88 said:


> This was 1/3


Thanks for sharing. That's very helpful.


----------



## MaYoda

GTIP2021 said:


> Which country you are applying from?


Yep


----------



## fairy_n1361

Melody-GTI said:


> One more question is Offshore applications are more difficult to be invited? For example, the applications have to be more excellent or something?


I really do not think so. As long as you can prove your achievements, it should not be any difference between onshore and offshore. 
I am offshore, and got the invitation in 2 months.


----------



## MaYoda

garlicdevs said:


> are you offsore or onshore, mine is 75 days to 3 months


Mine shows 18-20 months. Onshore


----------



## fairy_n1361

MaYoda said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat but Onshore. App submitted on 8th Feb. Medical was already done in Jan 2021 for a student visa. S56 on the 18th Feb for international police clearance and birth certificate. responded on the same day. Did not hear from the Department yet. Today in the immi account I have noticed they put an estimated time of assessment up to 20 months.
> Hope we hear a positive outcome soon. All the best!
> Cheers,
> Yoda


I just called the department. Nothing special. Just they said that that is the general processing time for this visa subclass. I perceive that this is not related to our case individually. It is just the general processing time.


----------



## Bless&Hope

MaYoda said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat but Onshore. App submitted on 8th Feb. Medical was already done in Jan 2021 for a student visa. S56 on the 18th Feb for international police clearance and birth certificate. responded on the same day. Did not hear from the Department yet. Today in the immi account I have noticed they put an estimated time of assessment up to 20 months.
> Hope we hear a positive outcome soon. All the best!
> Cheers,
> Yoda


What is your application status?. Is it initial or further assessment?


----------



## MaYoda

fairy_n1361 said:


> I just called the department. Nothing special. Just they said that that is the general processing time for this visa subclass. I perceive that this is not related to our case individually. It is just the general processing time.


20 months is too long though -_-


----------



## MaYoda

Bless&Hope said:


> What is your application status?. Is it initial or further assessment?


Further assessment. Once you put in your S56 docos, it probably goes to Further Assessment anyway. It's been 28 days since I responded to the asked s56. Still so quiet.


----------



## GTIP2021

fairy_n1361 said:


> Malaysia


It looks you have a promising profile.
Which sector did you apply to?
Are u a recent graduate or you meet the salary threshold?


----------



## Melody-GTI

fairy_n1361 said:


> I really do not think so. As long as you can prove your achievements, it should not be any difference between onshore and offshore.
> I am offshore, and got the invitation in 2 months.


That's amazing. I went through all your post, did not find your profile. Do you mind share your profile and the EOI lodge date?


----------



## fairy_n1361

HMN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just noticed that the Department release visa 858 processing time in my Immi account which is very strange (18-20 months)
> 
> Here is my story:
> Location: *Offshore* (NZ)
> Sector: Cyber Security
> Current Job: Postdoc
> EOI Submission: 30 Sep 2020
> EOI Received: 14 Dec 2020
> Visa 858 Lodgement: 19 Jan 2021
> S56: 4 March 2021
> S56 provided: 12 March 2021
> Current status: Further Assessment (estimated processing time 18-20 months)
> 
> Has anyone got the same processing time in the immi account after lodgement?
> 
> I was really shocked! Does it mean we really need to wait 18-20 months?
> 
> @Bayleaf: could you please advise on this?
> I had the same feeling today. Almost numb. I was afraid that something has gone worng in my application.
> My application timeline is very similar to you. It is stuck at further assessment and now the processing time of 18-20 months appeared in Immi Account.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99275


----------



## fairy_n1361

garlicdevs said:


> are you offsore or onshore, mine is 75 days to 3 months


May I know your application lodge date?


----------



## fairy_n1361

GTIP2021 said:


> It looks you have a promising profile.
> Which sector did you apply to?
> Are u a recent graduate or you meet the salary threshold?


I applied for Data Science. 
I do not meet Salary threshold. 
I completed PhD in 2014.


----------



## fairy_n1361

I am not in my senses. I was checking my email every few hours with the hope to receive the good news. Now this 18-20 months news is a slapp on my face (


----------



## fairy_n1361

Melody-GTI said:


> That's amazing. I went through all your post, did not find your profile. Do you mind share your profile and the EOI lodge date?


I am a data scientist. Completed PhD in 2014. 
Salary below threshold.
submitted EOI in 30 Nov 2020. 
Received the invitation on 14th Jan 2021. 
Lodge the application on 25th Jan 2021. 
The status is yet at further assessment.
Now Shocked with the 18-20 months processing time. 

My suggestion for those intending to apply is 'do it' ASAP. It seems it is getting more difficult gradually.


----------



## Pippin35

Crispr.YT said:


> Hi all,
> Apparently they are wrapping up June's applications and starting with July's ones. I see plenty of MedTech applicants still waiting. I made this post to keep each other updated. Any thing general please keep in this post, but if it is MedTech related EOIs from June/July 2020 please feel free to have a look at the other post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTI EOIs submitted in June/July 2020 in MedTech/ Health...
> 
> 
> Hi all, Apparently, they are wrapping up June & July's EOIs, but I see lots of MedTech applicants have not yet received the outcome. I made this post to have together the people still waiting from June/July 2020 in the MedTech/Health Industries sector. Let's have our brief profiles here and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone


How do you know that June is wrapping up? I still did not hear anything


----------



## Baskie

Pippin35 said:


> How do you know that June is wrapping up? I still did not hear anything












I got this email today.


----------



## Zmajche88

MaYoda said:


> Mine shows 18-20 months. Onshore


Doesn't have to mean....
When we applied for a student visa before, it said 6 months. It was assessed within 2 weeks.


----------



## HMN

fairy_n1361 said:


> I am not in my senses. I was checking my email every few hours with the hope to receive the good news. Now this 18-20 months news is a slapp on my face (


The same for me. Very disappointed.

My feeling is that visa 858 (under Distinguished talent) is 18-20 months, but for those who applied under visa 858 (Global talent visa) this is 75 days to 3months. Not quite sure.

Has anyone based on Global talent visa 858 got 18-20 months processing time or vice versa, applications under Distinguished talent 858 got 75 days to 3months?


----------



## Narumatu

Baskie said:


> View attachment 99278
> 
> 
> I got this email today.


Finally, it’s July! May our luck and prayers shine!


----------



## Crispr.YT

Baskie said:


> View attachment 99278
> 
> 
> I got this email today.


How are they processing July and they didn’t reply to my June EOI yet! 😭☹


----------



## DanielVo

Me too, still waiting. EOI 30 June. Could be in the next couple of days.


----------



## gtisp2020

Crispr.YT said:


> How are they processing July and they didn’t reply to my June EOI yet! 😭☹


I think they have now started to process the unassessed July'20 EOIs but that doesn't mean they have stopped assessing June'20 EOIs. So until you get an response, you are still in the race. Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

Any post-doc/research related job holder (during EOI submission) + recent PhD + onshore still waiting from June'20 for an outcome?


----------



## psyk

gtisp2020 said:


> Any post-doc/research related job holder (during EOI submission) + recent PhD + onshore still waiting from June'20 for an outcome?


This is pretty much me. Submitted end June. 
Given that they don't respond at this rate I'm starting to get concerned about that email slipping through the Inbox to Junk or worse rejected by the server.


----------



## valerie_1

From nominator, what all do we need after the UID will be received? I have a talk with my nominator soon

1. Form 1000 (they sign and they will have to upload or can we upload?)
2. Is Passport necessary ( weird to ask)
3. Any LOR mandatory/ Suggested to have to avoid delays?

Thanks


----------



## Mangoboy

fairy_n1361 said:


> I am a data scientist. Completed PhD in 2014.
> Salary below threshold.
> submitted EOI in 30 Nov 2020.
> Received the invitation on 14th Jan 2021.
> Lodge the application on 25th Jan 2021.
> The status is yet at further assessment.
> Now Shocked with the 18-20 months processing time.
> 
> My suggestion for those intending to apply is 'do it' ASAP. It seems it is getting more difficult gradually.



just calm down haha. I am pretty sure this is a system glitch, as the Distinguished talent 858 visa (not the Global Talent stream ) takes a long time, and the officer you were calling was probably not bothered to investigate.

Since you have the UID and applied the visa with UID, your application will be fast tracked.
You just need to wait and make sure you have submitted all required documents to prevent further delay. I reckon 2 Month (since the day you lodged the visa) is a reasonable timeframe so far.

they have asked for S56 from you just recently, so it means your visa is being processed.. just wait lol.


----------



## almp_89

I think that 18-20 months processing time is a system error...or we should believe it that way, lol.


----------



## Crispr.YT

psyk said:


> This is pretty much me. Submitted end June.
> Given that they don't respond at this rate I'm starting to get concerned about that email slipping through the Inbox to Junk or worse rejected by the server.


I had the same server concern, so I emailed them to confirm whether or not they tried to contact me. They were nice enough to confirm that I haven’t been contacted yet.


----------



## Ken Maina

Hi Everyone. About all those concerned about processing times. please see the FOI. Be patient all will be well.


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> From nominator, what all do we need after the UID will be received? I have a talk with my nominator soon


Please refer to this post.



valerie_1 said:


> 1. Form 1000 (they sign and they will have to upload or can we upload?)


Please refer to this post.



valerie_1 said:


> 2. Is Passport necessary ( weird to ask)


Please refer to the 1st point of this post.



valerie_1 said:


> 3. Any LOR mandatory/ Suggested to have to avoid delays?


LOR?


----------



## gtisp2020

psyk said:


> This is pretty much me. Submitted end June.
> Given that they don't respond at this rate I'm starting to get concerned about that email slipping through the Inbox to Junk or worse rejected by the server.


What is your target sector?


----------



## MaYoda

garlicdevs said:


> are you offsore or onshore, mine is 75 days to 3 months


Hi for you is it Global Talent Visa or Distinguished Talent Visa?


----------



## aseka

Crispr.YT said:


> I had the same server concern, so I emailed them to confirm whether or not they tried to contact me. They were nice enough to confirm that I haven’t been contacted yet.


We too still waitiing.. applied 23rd June (Med sector). Any idea when we will be getting the emails?
and when did you email them and ask? and what exactly they said please?


----------



## Jay.Niu

MaYoda said:


> Hi for you is it Global Talent Visa or Distinguished Talent Visa?


The distinguished talent visa is renamed as global talent visa, they said that in autoreply email


----------



## Crispr.YT

aseka said:


> We too still waitiing.. applied 23rd June (Med sector). Any idea when we will be getting the emails?
> and when did you email them and ask? and what exactly they said please?


I emailed them two weeks ago explaining my concern about the server. They replied by saying we confirm that you didn’t miss any emails


----------



## Jay.Niu

Does anyone submitted in July heard anything recently?


----------



## MaYoda

Jay.Niu said:


> The distinguished talent visa is renamed as global talent visa, they said that in autoreply email


Thanks. That I Know. But in the immi System those who applied before 27 Feb, the application's name is still shown as Distinguished Talent Visa with 18-20 month processing time. Since it's showing a shorter processing time for @garlicdev, I was wondering if they had applied after 27 Feb when the name was changed.


----------



## almp_89

Hi all, just submitted my 858 visa application today. The processing time showing on my IMMI account is from 73 days to 3 months. Those who said it is 18-20 months may have to check again as the system may know what we are discussing and corrected it 

Also I have a question. I received a request for health examination right away after submitting the application. Since the UK (where I am living) is still in national lockdown, I need to write an email requesting extension time for supplying the health examination. Where should I attach this letter? Should it be uploaded under "Other documents"? I remember this was discussed once time but it's hard to dig back the posts :-( Thanks in advance.


----------



## almp_89

This solves the concerns of people.


----------



## Jay.Niu

almp_89 said:


> View attachment 99281
> 
> 
> This solves the concerns of people.


----------



## HMN

almp_89 said:


> View attachment 99281
> 
> 
> This solves the concerns of people.


It's very unreasonable. Just because of name changing from distinguished to global talent visa people who applied before 27 Feb get 18 months processing time?

What is the idea behind this. I am very disappointed. I applied on 19 January. I wish I could submit it after 17 Feb.


----------



## KRH28

HMN said:


> It's very unreasonable. Just because of name changing from distinguished to global talent visa people who applied before 27 Feb get 18 months processing time?
> 
> What is the idea behind this. I am very disappointed. I applied on 19 January. I wish I could submit it after 17 Feb.


It sounds like the system is incorrectly pulling the processing time frames from the (traditional) Distinguished Talent visa for those with applications before 27 Feb, while those after this date are receiving the correct time frames. I am near certain this is simply a glitch in their system, rather than a malicious delay of applications before 27 Feb.


----------



## HMN

KRH28 said:


> It sounds like the system is incorrectly pulling the processing time frames from the (traditional) Distinguished Talent visa for those with applications before 27 Feb, while those after this date are receiving the correct time frames. I am near certain this is simply a glitch in their system, rather than a malicious delay of applications before 27 Feb.


I have just talked to an immigration lawyer. He advised me that the processing time for "Distinguished Talent pathway which is not under the GTI program" may take 18months. However, as long as we get UID, regardless of the application lodgement (before or after 27 Feb), it's considered by the global talent pathway and will be processed based on priority.

I hope it's true and we get the visa soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone get rejected after responding to RFI?


----------



## FDM

HMN said:


> I have just talked to an immigration lawyer. He advised me that the processing time for "Distinguished Talent pathway which is not under the GTI program" may take 18months. However, as long as we get UID, regardless of the application lodgement (before or after 27 Feb), it's considered by the global talent pathway and will be processed based on priority.
> 
> I hope it's true and we get the visa soon.



I asked GTI officers and their answer is in below. Hope this helps. 
-------------------------------------------------------
That is for the Distinguished Talent pathway – not for Global Talent. However, if you are NOT invited to apply via the EOI process you will be subject to the 18-20 months processing time.
Regards


----------



## garlicdevs

Hi all, I lodged visa in March, so my processing time will be 75-3 months. It is just because the system. Donot worry about that, I think all Global talent pathway < 3 months


----------



## GTIP2021

[email protected] said:


> Anyone get rejected after responding to RFI?


Have you been rejected?


----------



## Pippin35

Ken Maina said:


> Hi Everyone. About all those concerned about processing times. please see the FOI. Be patient all will be well.
> View attachment 99280


Are these eoi submitted between Jan 2021 and Feb or processed between Jan and Feb 2021?


----------



## Pippin35

Crispr.YT said:


> How are they processing July and they didn’t reply to my June EOI yet! 😭☹


same here


----------



## Jay.Niu

Pippin35 said:


> same here


what is your sector?


----------



## aseka

Pippin35 said:


> same here


you applied 22nd june right? Medsector? We applied 23rd June 2020 MedSector - No response yet...
I think only Medsector is remaining from June 2020.


----------



## Naniya

aseka said:


> you applied 22nd june right? Medsector? We applied 23rd June 2020 MedSector - No response yet...
> I think only Medsector is remaining from June 2020.


I applied on 5th June to Medsector and I got the response by this February. But I wasn't eligible for it


----------



## Crispr.YT

Naniya said:


> I applied on 5th June to Medsector and I got the response by this February. But I wasn't eligible for it


Sorry to hear this. Would you mind sharing a brief summary of your profile?


----------



## Ken Maina

Pippin35 said:


> Are these eoi submitted between Jan 2021 and Feb or processed between Jan and Feb 2021?


I think this should be processed between Jan and Feb 2021


----------



## Naniya

Crispr.YT said:


> Sorry to hear this. Would you mind sharing a brief summary of your profile?


Yeah sure, I'm a PhD student who studies in Australia. But when I applied for it I wasn't in the final 6 months of my candidature. And I didn't have any research paper. I got only the recommendation of my supervisor. I think that may be the reason for the rejection. Now I'm in my final 6 months, but still, I don't have a published paper. But I have 3 conference papers and two strong recommendations. I hope to apply for GTI again. But I'm worried about whether will I be again rejected.


----------



## [email protected]

Naniya said:


> Yeah sure, I'm a PhD student who studies in Australia. But when I applied for it I wasn't in the final 6 months of my candidature. And I didn't have any research paper. I got only the recommendation of my supervisor. I think that may be the reason for the rejection. Now I'm in my final 6 months, but still, I don't have a published paper. But I have 3 conference papers and two strong recommendations. I hope to apply for GTI again. But I'm worried about whether will I be again rejected.


Did they ask you for further information? Or they reject directly.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi All,

My progress so far is -

Invitation - 23rd Feb
Visa Lodged - 02 March
Updated with AFP PCC - 06th March
Medical done - 12th March
Medical Clearance - 16th March.

Any idea - how long it might take further for Visa grant subject to no other document required ?

Thank you.


----------



## NB

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My progress so far is -
> 
> Invitation - 23rd Feb
> Visa Lodged - 02 March
> Updated with AFP PCC - 06th March
> Medical done - 12th March
> Medical Clearance - 16th March.
> 
> Any idea - how long it might take further for Visa grant subject to no other document required ?
> 
> Thank you.


GTI grants don’t take long
If no further documents are required, you should get it in 2-4 weeks 
Cheers


----------



## valerie_1

Bayleaf said:


> Please refer to this post.
> 
> 
> Please refer to this post.
> 
> 
> Please refer to the 1st point of this post.
> 
> 
> LOR?


thank you! LOR= Letter of reference


----------



## Pippin35

aseka said:


> you applied 22nd june right? Medsector? We applied 23rd June 2020 MedSector - No response yet...
> I think only Medsector is remaining from June 2020.


Yes


----------



## Bright12

Hi, anyone in Agtech sector received a UID recently?


----------



## PDD123

Any July applicants doing Ph.D. (last 6 months) received UID recently?


----------



## Manal2015

PDD123 said:


> Any July applicants doing Ph.D. (last 6 months) received UID recently?


Submitted on 7 July but still waiting


----------



## HMN

HMN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just noticed that the Department release visa 858 processing time in my Immi account which is very strange (18-20 months)
> 
> Here is my story:
> Location: *Offshore* (NZ)
> Sector: Cyber Security
> Current Job: Postdoc
> EOI Submission: 30 Sep 2020
> EOI Received: 14 Dec 2020
> Visa 858 Lodgement: 19 Jan 2021
> S56: 4 March 2021
> S56 provided: 12 March 2021
> Current status: Further Assessment (estimated processing time 18-20 months)
> 
> Has anyone got the same processing time in the immi account after lodgement?
> 
> I was really shocked! Does it mean we really need to wait 18-20 months?
> 
> @Bayleaf: could you please advise on this?
> 
> View attachment 99275


Hi everyone,

After a couple of stressful days after the 18-20 months processing time news, I've got the golden email and the grants just right now  

For those who applied before 27 March 21 (@MaYoda, @fairy_n1361, others), don't worry about the processing time. Your grant will come soon.

Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers (especially Jordan) for professional helping in EOI RFI stage, and visa lodgement assistant. I submitted my EOI RFI with Jordan's help and got UID after 4 days.
Thanks a lot to this helpful forum and people helping each other.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## vigneshreach

psyk said:


> This is pretty much me. Submitted end June.
> Given that they don't respond at this rate I'm starting to get concerned about that email slipping through the Inbox to Junk or worse rejected by the server.


The worst thing is they won't give any reminder for RFI either. If they request you for information and give a deadline of 14 days or 28 days to respond. They'll delete the EOI after that deadline.


HMN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a couple of stressful days after the 18-20 months processing time news, I've got the golden email and the grants just right now
> 
> For those who applied before 27 March 21 (@MaYoda, @fairy_n1361, others), don't worry about the processing time. Your grant will come soon.
> 
> Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers (especially Jordan) for professional helping in EOI RFI stage, and visa lodgement assistant. I submitted my EOI RFI with Jordan's help and got UID after 4 days.
> Thanks a lot to this helpful forum and people helping each other.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


How much did they charge you for that ?


----------



## Jay.Niu

PDD123 said:


> Any July applicants doing Ph.D. (last 6 months) received UID recently?


From 21th July, still waiting, energy and mining sector


----------



## Naniya

[email protected] said:


> Did they ask you for further information? Or they reject directly.


No, they didn't ask for further information and had directly rejected


----------



## dan su

HMN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a couple of stressful days after the 18-20 months processing time news, I've got the golden email and the grants just right now
> 
> For those who applied before 27 March 21 (@MaYoda, @fairy_n1361, others), don't worry about the processing time. Your grant will come soon.
> 
> Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers (especially Jordan) for professional helping in EOI RFI stage, and visa lodgement assistant. I submitted my EOI RFI with Jordan's help and got UID after 4 days.
> Thanks a lot to this helpful forum and people helping each other.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Huge congratz, what is the s56 that they asked ?


----------



## HMN

dan su said:


> Huge congratz, what is the s56 that they asked ?


S56 asked for (i) proof of English for my wife, and (ii) PCC for my country (as the one I provided was for 14 months ago).


----------



## yalemg

Manal2015 said:


> Submitted on 7 July but still waiting


Submitted on July 8 postdocs still waiting.


----------



## Rsaleh

@Bayleaf how could we prove that we will be an asset in Australia after we get the PR? should we upload a job advertisements? we're in our last 6 month of the PHD


----------



## vigneshreach

Rsaleh said:


> @Bayleaf how could we prove that we will be an asset in Australia after we get the PR? should we upload a job advertisements? we're in our last 6 month of the PHD


After PR, you don't need to prove them. You are already an asset to them, so start doing it ...


----------



## Rsaleh

vigneshreach said:


> After PR, you don't need to prove them. You are already an asset to them, so start doing it ...


There is a question in the visa application, how you would be an asset to Australia after finish your study? we're thinking to add positions and article about how is the future for our field., is this enough or there's something else that we should provide to proof that?


----------



## Narumatu

PDD123 said:


> Any July applicants doing Ph.D. (last 6 months) received UID recently?


I think next week or two weeks time we should start hearing July UID. They started accessing this week. Should take few days to decide on the first batch to invite. We pray and wait!

6th July still waiting✌🏿


----------



## Coco Hana

HMN said:


> S56 asked for (i) proof of English for my wife, and (ii) PCC for my country (as the one I provided was for 14 months ago).


Did your wife pass the functional English test or you pay 5k?


----------



## HMN

Coco Hana said:


> Did your wife pass the functional English test or you pay 5k?


Once I received the S56, I booked an IELTS exam for her. She got an overall 5.5 band which was more than enough. However, she had two strong letters from her two work supervisors mentioning that her English is good enough. We submitted them with the application, but the department only accepts formal English tests.


----------



## Manal2015

HMN said:


> Once I received the S56, I booked an IELTS exam for her. She got an overall 5.5 band which was more than enough. However, she had two strong letters from her two work supervisors mentioning that her English is good enough. We submitted them with the application, but the department only accepts formal English tests.


Was your wife main applicant?


----------



## HMN

Manal2015 said:


> Was your wife main applicant?


No, I was the main applicant. As I had already finished my PhD in English medium uni, they didn't ask me for any formal test results.


----------



## Bayleaf

Rsaleh said:


> @Bayleaf how could we prove that we will be an asset in Australia after we get the PR? should we upload a job advertisements? we're in our last 6 month of the PHD





Rsaleh said:


> There is a question in the visa application, how you would be an asset to Australia after finish your study? we're thinking to add positions and article about how is the future for our field., is this enough or there's something else that we should provide to proof that?


I think you should think about the big picture: how will the general Australian community be benefited by having you in the country? Depends on your specialised field, there’s different aspect you can tackle: economy, technology development, national security, general health, etc.

In my case, I answer this question in two parts. Firstly, I mentioned the potential impact of my medical research to the general Australian health, i.e. developing better treatment options with reduced side effects, improved survival rate, etc.

Secondly, I mentioned the contribution I’ve made so far, eg the research grant I helped to draw into my Australia-based research institute.

In terms of evidence, I provided a letter from my research institute outlining my contribution in terms of research and funding.

Do keep in mind that there’s no standard answer to this question, especially everyone has different specialised field and achievements. Generally, just find the best way to pitch yourself as the best candidate.


----------



## Coco Hana

Is there anyone pay 5k for ""Not having functional English of partner"? Since I am not confident with my partner's English.


----------



## buzo90

Has anyone submitted in the financial services category and have estimations on processing times?

Does passing the high income threshold, being onshore plus a job offer increase your chances of faster approval?

Details: 7+ years financial services, previous job and current offer above $170k and undergrad/masters.

Got letters from CEOs, Board members, Directors at investment banks etc. Nominator is also a leader in the financial services industry.


----------



## cpphey

Veyron said:


> Hey Guys,
> Got my Visa Grant today.
> Timeline
> Got UID : 21st Dec 2020
> Applied Visa : 23rd Dec 2020
> s-56 request(Indian PCC and Form 80) : 15th Jan 2021
> Submitted documents : 21st Jan 2021
> Visa Grant : 15th Feb 2021 (2:45PM)
> 
> All the best everyone.


@Veyron 

On Question 13/15 on Form 80, do you have to list *ALL* your email addresses ? People sometimes have many email addresses from so many places and its hard to remember every single one.


----------



## Coco Hana

HMN said:


> No, I was the main applicant. As I had already finished my PhD in English medium uni, they didn't ask me for any formal test results.


Did you fill the form 80?


----------



## fairy_n1361

HMN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a couple of stressful days after the 18-20 months processing time news, I've got the golden email and the grants just right now
> 
> For those who applied before 27 March 21 (@MaYoda, @fairy_n1361, others), don't worry about the processing time. Your grant will come soon.
> 
> Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers (especially Jordan) for professional helping in EOI RFI stage, and visa lodgement assistant. I submitted my EOI RFI with Jordan's help and got UID after 4 days.
> Thanks a lot to this helpful forum and people helping each other.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Many congratsssss. Thank you for sharing the wonderful news. All the best to you.


----------



## dan su

Hi all, need your advice, I lodged visa 858 (with UID invitation) since 10 Mar 2021 (medical cleared on 12 Mar)

However, I just received Work pass and job offer in Canada recently. I really want to go to Australia but the waiting time for GTI grant has frustrated me. I am not sure whether I will receive the grant soon or any chance it will be rejected. (Some people said it is very low at this step but who knows right). 
I just thought it may be fast so I can decide to reject Canada offer but it is really a dilemma now

Thanks


----------



## Kanhaiya

HMN said:


> S56 asked for (i) proof of English for my wife, and (ii) PCC for my country (as the one I provided was for 14 months ago).


Did you travelled after last PCC done in 14 month ? I did submitted PCC 15 month before done but didn't travel after then. Another question - Do we need to give any other detail of noimnator apart from form 1000 ?


----------



## HMN

Coco Hana said:


> Did you fill the form 80?


Yes, it's better to submit it. Otherwise, they may ask it later in S56 which increases the processing time.


----------



## HMN

Kanhaiya said:


> Did you travelled after last PCC done in 14 month ? I did submitted PCC 15 month before done but didn't travel after then. Another question - Do we need to give any other detail of noimnator apart from form 1000 ?


I have not travelled to my country since 3 years ago. But still they asked for a recent PCC. For nominator, I only submitted form 1000. No other docs or supporting docs for the nominator.


----------



## Coco Hana

HMN said:


> Yes, it's better to submit it. Otherwise, they may ask it later in S56 which increases the processing time.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Naniya

Bayleaf said:


> I think you should think about the big picture: how will the general Australian community be benefited by having you in the country? Depends on your specialised field, there’s different aspect you can tackle: economy, technology development, national security, general health, etc.
> 
> In my case, I answer this question in two parts. Firstly, I mentioned the potential impact of my medical research to the general Australian health, i.e. developing better treatment options with reduced side effects, improved survival rate, etc.
> 
> Secondly, I mentioned the contribution I’ve made so far, eg the research grant I helped to draw into my Australia-based research institute.
> 
> In terms of evidence, I provided a letter from my research institute outlining my contribution in terms of research and funding.
> 
> Do keep in mind that there’s no standard answer to this question, especially everyone has different specialised field and achievements. Generally, just find the best way to pitch yourself as the best candidate.


Hello there,
Could you please tell me how many journal papers you had when you applied for it?
My scenario is identical to yours; I have all of the items you mentioned above, but no journal papers.
However, I have three conference papers.


----------



## Rsaleh

Bayleaf said:


> I think you should think about the big picture: how will the general Australian community be benefited by having you in the country? Depends on your specialised field, there’s different aspect you can tackle: economy, technology development, national security, general health, etc.
> 
> In my case, I answer this question in two parts. Firstly, I mentioned the potential impact of my medical research to the general Australian health, i.e. developing better treatment options with reduced side effects, improved survival rate, etc.
> 
> Secondly, I mentioned the contribution I’ve made so far, eg the research grant I helped to draw into my Australia-based research institute.
> 
> In terms of evidence, I provided a letter from my research institute outlining my contribution in terms of research and funding.
> 
> Do keep in mind that there’s no standard answer to this question, especially everyone has different specialised field and achievements. Generally, just find the best way to pitch yourself as the best candidate.


Thank you Bayleaf! That’s really helpful!


----------



## Rsaleh

HMN said:


> Once I received the S56, I booked an IELTS exam for her. She got an overall 5.5 band which was more than enough. However, she had two strong letters from her two work supervisors mentioning that her English is good enough. We submitted them with the application, but the department only accepts formal English tests.


If you submitted a letter from her university that she studied in english that would be enough I guess, they mentioned this in their website. The english exam is not mandatory.
May I ask you what is her profession? In which field that she’s working?
In my case i’m the second applicant, but I have a civil engineer degree and got a letter from my uni that the course work was in english. Is that enough?


----------



## JamesTTT

Hi, I got my 858 visa grant today, 7 days after medical clearance.

Thanks to everyone in this forum, these information help me eliminate my anxiety during the waiting period.


----------



## Mangoboy

dan su said:


> Hi all, need your advice, I lodged visa 858 (with UID invitation) since 10 Mar 2021 (medical cleared on 12 Mar)
> 
> However, I just received Work pass and job offer in Canada recently. I really want to go to Australia but the waiting time for GTI grant has frustrated me. I am not sure whether I will receive the grant soon or any chance it will be rejected. (Some people said it is very low at this step but who knows right).
> I just thought it may be fast so I can decide to reject Canada offer but it is really a dilemma now
> 
> Thanks


You lodged the visa just 9 days ago, and cleared the medical just last week..... Even student visas ( supposedly fast tracked too) take about 1-2 month, which is considered as FAST. 

So it’s really up to u whether you want to come to Australia to work or to Canada lol. 

But this visa is a PR visa so I think in the long term it’s definitely better than work visa in Canada.


----------



## dan su

JamesTTT said:


> Hi, I got my 858 visa grant today, 7 days after medical clearance.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum, these information help me eliminate my anxiety during the waiting period.


Huge Congratz, did you received any s56 or form 80 to fill


----------



## Ken Maina

HMN said:


> I have not travelled to my country since 3 years ago. But still they asked for a recent PCC. For nominator, I only submitted form 1000. No other docs or supporting docs for the nominator.


Did the nominator provide you a CV together with the form 1000. how did you prove his/her national prominence?


----------



## Wikki

Hi all,

Can someone advise, how to get the earliest appointment for the medical exam from Bupa? 
The available appointment is showing after 2 months.

Your response will be appreciated.


----------



## NeuroGuy

JamesTTT said:


> Hi, I got my 858 visa grant today, 7 days after medical clearance.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum, these information help me eliminate my anxiety during the waiting period.


Hopefully you will pay it forward by sharing your profile/timeline so others coming behind you can benefit the same way you have benefitted.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Ken Maina said:


> Did the nominator provide you a CV together with the form 1000. how did you prove his/her national prominence?


The OP clearly stated that they only submitted form 1000. If you have the nominator's CV, then submit it along with form 1000 (I did that). Otherwise, just submit the form 1000.


----------



## JamesTTT

NeuroGuy said:


> Hopefully you will pay it forward by sharing your profile/timeline so others coming behind you can benefit the same way you have benefitted.


Certainly.

My Profile:
Offshore
PHD
Meet salary requirements
20+ publications.

My Timeline:
EOI Submission: 7 Aug, 2020.
Get UID (No RFI): 10 Feb, 2021
858 Visa Lodged: 3 March, 2021
Medical Examination: 9 March, 2021
Medical Clearance: 12 March, 2021
Visa Grant (No S56): 19 March, 2021

Hope this information can help someone and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Bayleaf

Wikki said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone advise, how to get the earliest appointment for the medical exam from Bupa?
> The available appointment is showing after 2 months.
> 
> Your response will be appreciated.


Please refer to this.


----------



## DocHarp

Jan111 said:


> Dear all,
> I'm new here and would need your help in gti contact form filling. I just completed my PhD study/thesis and now just waiting for degree conferel in June. Currently in australia and have no job. Can you please let me help, what i write in current salary and evidence in contact form? What i write in degree conferel date if i click on PhD in contact form? Thanks in advance


I also submitted an EOI while unemployed so I understand where you are. (Of note, I received my UID within 3 weeks of submitting my EOI, inclusive of the time it took me to response to the RFI). 

I recently quit my job but I put my last job for occupation title. For employer, I put N/A with a current salary of $0. However, under “evidence of employment” I sold myself. I attached a document explaining what my last job was, why I resigned (started a leadership course), and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I searched Seek.com.au for Australian jobs I qualify for and chose the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) that I think I could actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter). I also attached the job postings themselves. 

I’m not a licensed migration agent so this is just my opinion but I recommend the following for you:
Occupation: Recent PhD/ doctoral graduate 
Employer: N/A
Evidence of employment: 1. Proof that you defended your PhD. 2. Positions you qualify for in Australia and why you are a good candidate for them. This is your opportunity to explain why you will be an asset to Australia/ that you are actually employable. As a recent graduate, the bar is lower (in terms of salary/ your previous experience) but you should make as strong of a case now as you can. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hcfrff

Neina said:


> ANy reason why it got rejected from an agent?


GTO did not give a reason to the agent. But the guess is because the information was not focused. For example, if you have experiences in A, B and C, and you want to apply for A, your documents should focus on only A.


----------



## buzo90

Hi guys, 

I'm new to this so bare with me. I've gone through most of the pages but I haven't seen the answer I'm looking for.

Once you receive the UID what documents do they ask for apart from police checks? Why does it take time to submit an application post receiving the UID? I know this may differ case to case but want to understand some of the common documents/information requested.

Thanks!


----------



## Bayleaf

buzo90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this so bare with me. I've gone through most of the pages but I haven't seen the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> Once you receive the UID what documents do they ask for apart from police checks? Why does it take time to submit an application post receiving the UID? I know this may differ case to case but want to understand some of the common documents/information requested.
> 
> Thanks!


The documents required for IMMI application:
Refer to this page ➡ under the "Step by step" tab ➡ "Step 2: Gather your documents"

Depends on how much preparation you are willing to put while waiting for UID, it's possible one can lodge the IMMI application instantly upon receiving UID. I received my UID on 2nd Dec and I lodged my IMMI application on 3rd Dec. Prior to receiving UID, I started preparing all required supporting documents and applied for police check (somehow I was optimisitc that I will get my UID within a year which turns out to be true). Furthermore, I already started filling up the IMMI application because there are many pages to fill (eg: education/work background, travel history, achievement/talent related questions, etc. Once I received UID I then fill that into my IMMI application and submit.


----------



## buzo90

Bayleaf said:


> The documents required for IMMI application:
> Refer to this page ➡ under the "Step by step" tab ➡ "Step 2: Gather your documents"
> 
> Depends on how much preparation you are willing to put while waiting for UID, it's possible one can lodge the IMMI application instantly upon receiving UID. I received my UID on 2nd Dec and I lodged my IMMI application on 3rd Dec. Prior to receiving UID, I started preparing all required supporting documents and applied for police check (somehow I was optimisitc that I will get my UID within a year which turns out to be true). Furthermore, I already started filling up the IMMI application because there are many pages to fill (eg: education/work background, travel history, achievement/talent related questions, etc. Once I received UID I then fill that into my IMMI application and submit.


This is super helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Marz_Lux

dan su said:


> Hi all, need your advice, I lodged visa 858 (with UID invitation) since 10 Mar 2021 (medical cleared on 12 Mar)
> 
> However, I just received Work pass and job offer in Canada recently. I really want to go to Australia but the waiting time for GTI grant has frustrated me. I am not sure whether I will receive the grant soon or any chance it will be rejected. (Some people said it is very low at this step but who knows right).
> I just thought it may be fast so I can decide to reject Canada offer but it is really a dilemma now
> 
> Thanks


GTI visa success rate is almost 99.5% post EOI so it's almost certain.

Australia and Canada as well as immigration vs work permit are clearly very distinct choices so you should make the bigger life decision first


----------



## valerie_1

Hi all, finally 1st step cleared received UID.
Few questions from people who recently submitted their visa.

1. Can we just submit form 1000 from Nominator ? Is skipping the statement of claims and establishing their national prominence necessary? Nominator is a professor and can be googled easily.
2. Can the form 1000 be signed digitally by the nominator and sent over to me for uploading or prefer to sign and send?
3. Can a PCC's be ~14-15 months old? I can supply an additional letter never visited home country and other countries where the PCC's where requested from.
4. From processing speed perspective: Should I wait for gathering remaining police documents etc or just submit now and generate HAP ID for health, and supply the other documents when they are generated?

My Details:
EOI: 20 Jan, without form 1000
RFI: 11 Feb: RFI : Show facts on how the project I made earned the money quoted.
My response : Showed the statements listing the figure
Profile: Off-shore
Data Science Sector
Salary touching threshold
No formal job offer from Australia
Few research papers in data science
Related masters degree


----------



## karthikgeek

Which Target sector does ICT Cloud Solution Architect fit into?? Is it DigiTech 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## valerie_1

karthikgeek said:


> Which Target sector does ICT Cloud Solution Architect fit into?? Is it DigiTech
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## karthikgeek

Thanks @valerie_1. What would be the Occupation name for Senior Solution Architect cloud transformation 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## valerie_1

karthikgeek said:


> Thanks @valerie_1. What would be the Occupation name for Senior Solution Architect cloud transformation
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, I would write that


----------



## Raven978

Hello Folks, My timeline Submitted application (858) 17 Jan; S86 submitted 12 Feb; Nothing after that. If someone here knows the contact email for reminder and after the visa grant when do we have to submit the second portion of the visa fee? Thanks


----------



## dan su

Raven978 said:


> Hello Folks, My timeline Submitted application (858) 17 Jan; S86 submitted 12 Feb; Nothing after that. If someone here knows the contact email for reminder and after the visa grant when do we have to submit the second portion of the visa fee? Thanks


What does they ask for your S56?


----------



## Anurag123

It means that there no requirement of nominator details while lodging the EOI? or We need to have nominator details without form 1000 while lodging the EOI.?
Can I lodge my EOI without nominator.. Kindly respond


----------



## Bayleaf

Anurag123 said:


> View attachment 99308
> 
> It means that there no requirement of nominator details while lodging the EOI? or We need to have nominator details without form 1000 while lodging the EOI.?
> Can I lodge my EOI without nominator.. Kindly respond


As of now I believe nominator and Form 1000 remained as "optional" during EOI stage, but I highly recommend applicants to provide them during EOI stage.

I have seen a few cases where potential applicants submitted EOI without nominator and/or Form 1000. I know a few of them (not sure if all) got UID eventually.

Considering there are so many EOI lodged every month, the competition is getting tougher. Any evidence or effort that can elevate your EOI might make a difference when or even if you will get UID. I would strongly advise prospective applicants to provide nominator details and Form 1000 during EOI stage.


----------



## johnyjohny

almp_89 said:


> Hi all, just submitted my 858 visa application today. The processing time showing on my IMMI account is from 73 days to 3 months. Those who said it is 18-20 months may have to check again as the system may know what we are discussing and corrected it
> 
> Also I have a question. I received a request for health examination right away after submitting the application. Since the UK (where I am living) is still in national lockdown, I need to write an email requesting extension time for supplying the health examination. Where should I attach this letter? Should it be uploaded under "Other documents"? I remember this was discussed once time but it's hard to dig back the posts :-( Thanks in advance.


Were you able to postpone or request extension time for your health examination ?


----------



## shankvijay

Completed by Health Exam on Thursday. My family's is next week. PCC from India - Submitted. Waiting for AFP. Not sure how things will go. Wait and see game


----------



## MaYoda

HMN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After a couple of stressful days after the 18-20 months processing time news, I've got the golden email and the grants just right now
> 
> For those who applied before 27 March 21 (@MaYoda, @fairy_n1361, others), don't worry about the processing time. Your grant will come soon.
> 
> Thank you Hannan Tew Lawyers (especially Jordan) for professional helping in EOI RFI stage, and visa lodgement assistant. I submitted my EOI RFI with Jordan's help and got UID after 4 days.
> Thanks a lot to this helpful forum and people helping each other.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Yayyy congratulations! So happy fo you


----------



## Kanhaiya

HMN said:


> I have not travelled to my country since 3 years ago. But still they asked for a recent PCC. For nominator, I only submitted form 1000. No other docs or supporting docs for the nominator.


Thank you then possibly I also need to get new PCC.


----------



## richard_stk

Hi everyone, thank you very much for great information.
I submitted the EOI in 18 June 2020 and get UID in 19 March 2021.
I am a graduated PhD in August last year. ICT Sector.

I am now on a Bridging Visa A for 485 visa which I believe that I am eligible to apply 858 visa. However, when I start my application I got a warning message as follow:

"Applicant My Name may not be eligible to apply for this visa due to one of the following issues:
The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa.
The applicant has a condition on the current visa.
The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.

The applicant will be able to continue; however, they should review the eligibility information on our website."

Are there any one in the same situation as me, and is there any issue with this warning? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## darkknight2099

richard_stk said:


> Hi everyone, thank you very much for great information.
> I submitted the EOI in 18 June 2020 and get UID in 19 March 2021.
> I am a graduated PhD in August last year. ICT Sector.
> 
> I am now on a Bridging Visa A for 485 visa which I believe that I am eligible to apply 858 visa. However, when I start my application I got a warning message as follow:
> 
> "Applicant My Name may not be eligible to apply for this visa due to one of the following issues:
> The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa.
> The applicant has a condition on the current visa.
> The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
> The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
> 
> The applicant will be able to continue; however, they should review the eligibility information on our website."
> 
> Are there any one in the same situation as me, and is there any issue with this warning? Many thanks for your help.


It might be due to having no further stay condition. If you don't have that condition, it might be something else. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

richard_stk said:


> Hi everyone, thank you very much for great information.
> I submitted the EOI in 18 June 2020 and get UID in 19 March 2021.
> I am a graduated PhD in August last year. ICT Sector.
> 
> I am now on a Bridging Visa A for 485 visa which I believe that I am eligible to apply 858 visa. However, when I start my application I got a warning message as follow:
> 
> "Applicant My Name may not be eligible to apply for this visa due to one of the following issues:
> The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa.
> The applicant has a condition on the current visa.
> The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
> The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
> 
> The applicant will be able to continue; however, they should review the eligibility information on our website."
> 
> Are there any one in the same situation as me, and is there any issue with this warning? Many thanks for your help.


Are there any conditions on your BVA ?
Read it carefully 
Cheers


----------



## richard_stk

NB said:


> Are there any conditions on your BVA ?
> Read it carefully
> Cheers


Thanks NB and Darknight. The conditions on my BVA is just maintain health insurance. Did you apply when on a bridging visa? Do you know where can I check and contact for my situation?


----------



## valerie_1

Kanhaiya said:


> Thank you then possibly I also need to get new PCC.


@Kanhaiya , does your PCC have expiry date listed ? I was thinking to submit as is and add a note haven't travelled to the countries after the PCC otherwise this is going to take a long time


----------



## almp_89

johnyjohny said:


> Were you able to postpone or request extension time for your health examination ?


I was able to book a medical appointment within the timeframe. Luckily, the visa medical centre here still operates during the lockdown, thus no extension request is needed.


----------



## darkknight2099

richard_stk said:


> Thanks NB and Darknight. The conditions on my BVA is just maintain health insurance. Did you apply when on a bridging visa? Do you know where can I check and contact for my situation?


The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa. (BVA was not eligible, but now they are)

The applicant has a condition on the current visa. ( you said no, then this is not the issue)

The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal. ( did you have a rejected visa??)

The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. (obviously not the issue).

It could be just a glitch and nothing applies to you. Study this and ask for professional help to be on the safe side. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## richard_stk

Thanks a lot Darkknight. I had no visa refusal either. I guess the system identify me on a Bridging visa which may not eligible if it is BVD, BVE. But the system should be able to distinguish these types. I hope someone had applied this 858 while he/she was holding BVA can share the experience.


----------



## Kanhaiya

Hi All,

I got my Visa 858 today -

EOI Submitted - 2 feb 2021
Invitation - 23 Feb
Visa lodged - 2 March 
Medical Clearance - 15 March
Golden email - 22 March

Profile - IT solution architect for Core and Payment Banking, applied through fin tech.

Thank you.


----------



## hannal

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa 858 today -
> 
> EOI Submitted - 2 feb 2021
> Invitation - 23 Feb
> Visa lodged - 2 March
> Medical Clearance - 15 March
> Golden email - 22 March
> 
> Profile - IT solution architect for Core and Payment Banking, applied through fin tech.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Naniya

hannal said:


> Congrats!!!





Kanhaiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa 858 today -
> 
> EOI Submitted - 2 feb 2021
> Invitation - 23 Feb
> Visa lodged - 2 March
> Medical Clearance - 15 March
> Golden email - 22 March
> 
> Profile - IT solution architect for Core and Payment Banking, applied through fin tech.
> 
> Thank you.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Jan111

DocHarp said:


> I also submitted an EOI while unemployed so I understand where you are. (Of note, I received my UID within 3 weeks of submitting my EOI, inclusive of the time it took me to response to the RFI).
> 
> I recently quit my job but I put my last job for occupation title. For employer, I put N/A with a current salary of $0. However, under “evidence of employment” I sold myself. I attached a document explaining what my last job was, why I resigned (started a leadership course), and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I searched Seek.com.au for Australian jobs I qualify for and chose the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) that I think I could actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter). I also attached the job postings themselves.
> 
> I’m not a licensed migration agent so this is just my opinion but I recommend the following for you:
> Occupation: Recent PhD/ doctoral graduate
> Employer: N/A
> Evidence of employment: 1. Proof that you defended your PhD. 2. Positions you qualify for in Australia and why you are a good candidate for them. This is your opportunity to explain why you will be an asset to Australia/ that you are actually employable. As a recent graduate, the bar is lower (in terms of salary/ your previous experience) but you should make as strong of a case now as you can.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for your detail advice.


----------



## Manal2015

I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.

EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
Sector: Data Science
Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
Presented at couple of conferences 
Working on a project with DST Group Australia
Few publications 

At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


----------



## buzo90

Manal2015 said:


> I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.
> 
> EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
> Sector: Data Science
> Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
> Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
> Presented at couple of conferences
> Working on a project with DST Group Australia
> Few publications
> 
> At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


Sorry to hear mate! When you say now? People still receive emails post 5pm?


----------



## Manal2015

buzo90 said:


> Sorry to hear mate! When you say now? People still receive emails post 5pm?


I got it at 8:10pm (Melbourne Time)


----------



## wajiwala

Manal2015 said:


> I got it at 8:10pm (Melbourne Time)


Manal, you remained very positive throughout time. Please reapply after discussing with some agent. I really wish you get it.. regards


----------



## Manal2015

wajiwala said:


> Manal, you remained very positive throughout time. Please reapply after discussing with some agent. I really wish you get it.. regards


That’s so nice of you. I wish you and everyone ALL THE VERY BEST!


----------



## rokaya

Manal2015 said:


> I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.
> 
> EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
> Sector: Data Science
> Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
> Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
> Presented at couple of conferences
> Working on a project with DST Group Australia
> Few publications
> 
> At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


I am really sorry to hear that Manal. When you submit your thesis apply again. All the Best!


----------



## Narumatu

Manal2015 said:


> I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.
> 
> EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
> Sector: Data Science
> Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
> Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
> Presented at couple of conferences
> Working on a project with DST Group Australia
> Few publications
> 
> At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


With publications and final year at still rejection. Wow this is really hard. You can try with an agent maybe you made some mistakes in the process. You profile is similar to mine 🥲 submitted 6 th July still waiting.


----------



## Manal2015

Narumatu said:


> With publications and final year at still rejection. Wow this is really hard. You can try with an agent maybe you made some mistakes in the process. You profile is similar to mine 🥲 submitted 6 th July still waiting.


I wish you all the BEST!


----------



## Narumatu

Manal2015 said:


> I wish you all the BEST!


Thank you Manal. I admire your courage after this long wait this is not the news anyone will desire. Sorry and do try again when you submit your thesis.


----------



## blondebob

All the best Alphe


----------



## dkggti

It seems that some EOIs are being processed quickly like a recent outcome posted by @Kanhaiya (congratulations), whereas it is generally known that the EOIs submitted in July are being processed now.. So it seems that EOIs processing time may vary from case to case...It was somewhere in this page if there is a genuine reason such as job offer, the EOI may have a quicker outcome or is it due to some other reasons such as profile, eligibility etc.??..


----------



## sss.ciit

Hello everyone, I hope all of you are doing perfectly fine. 

Just curious to know. 
Is there anyone who got the email to provide further information and after replying with further information, got their EOI rejected? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameh2030

sss.ciit said:


> Hello everyone, I hope all of you are doing perfectly fine.
> 
> Just curious to know.
> Is there anyone who got the email to provide further information and after replying with further information, got their EOI rejected?
> Thanks in advance.


Hope someone will be able to answer this question, I don't think there will be anybody who got rejected after RFI will be even checking the forum anymore.
Do you mind sharing what was your RFI about?


----------



## valerie_1

How do you respond back after submitting visa that you are not getting any health check-up appointments in Australia within 28 days?
Also, did anyone get the visa before the health checkup in Australia?


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> How do you respond back after submitting visa that you are not getting any health check-up appointments in Australia within 28 days?


With a little persistent, it is possible to book a medical appointment within 28 days.

This was taken from an email ([email protected]) sent to me when they requested for my health examination:









If you really can't book an appointment within 28 days, at least provide them a receipt to show that you have made an appointment at a further date and you've made the payment.



valerie_1 said:


> Also, did anyone get the visa before the health checkup in Australia?


Practically impossible.


----------



## DocHarp

richard_stk said:


> Thanks NB and Darknight. The conditions on my BVA is just maintain health insurance. Did you apply when on a bridging visa? Do you know where can I check and contact for my situation?


 Hi Richard,

I had the same issue with the potential non-eligibility warning. Received my UID on 12 March while I was still on my student visa. I started my application and didn’t get any warning until 16 March, which is when my BVA became active so it’s definitely being caused by the BVA. I’ve also never had a refusal, do not have any relevant conditions on my BVA (just limited work rights), and I’m not a PR/ citizen. I called the Department and they confirmed that none of the 4 conditions applied to me and said as long as they don’t apply, I can proceed with my application. I submitted 18 Mar and am awaiting to hear back now.

I also received an email later about being eligible for a BVC. I called again to see if I HAD to apply for it and they said someone can hold 2 bridging visas so I’m eligible to apply but as long as my BVA is active, I don’t have to.

I don’t have an outcome but based on what the two Home Affairs officers said, I’m not too worried. However, I’m not an immigration agent so best to check in with someone who is. If you do, please share what they say!

DocHarp


----------



## Rsaleh

sameh2030 said:


> Hope someone will be able to answer this question, I don't think there will be anybody who got rejected after RFI will be even checking the forum anymore.
> Do you mind sharing what was your RFI about?


my friend told me that her class mate got rejected after the RFI


----------



## Rsaleh

Manal2015 said:


> I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.
> 
> EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
> Sector: Data Science
> Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
> Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
> Presented at couple of conferences
> Working on a project with DST Group Australia
> Few publications
> 
> At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


sorry to hear that! but you always can update your profile and submit again.


----------



## garlicdevs

Hi all,

I already had health examinations, but Bupa does not send the results yet (in processing),
Today, I received S56 to ask for health examinations. Do I need to do something or just wait for the results? Is it strange that I am waiting more than 5 days but no results?

Thanks


----------



## Samchi

garlicdevs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I already had health examinations, but Bupa does not send the results yet (in processing),
> Today, I received S56 to ask for health examinations. Do I need to do something or just wait for the results? Is it strange that I am waiting more than 5 days but no results?
> 
> Thanks


I think you reply to the case officer that you have already done the health examinations. 
May I know when did you lodge the visa?


----------



## garlicdevs

Samchi said:


> I think you reply to the case officer that you have already done the health examinations.
> May I know when did you lodge the visa?


I lodged on 8 March


----------



## sss.ciit

sameh2030 said:


> Hope someone will be able to answer this question, I don't think there will be anybody who got rejected after RFI will be even checking the forum anymore.
> Do you mind sharing what was your RFI about?


During EOI, I had uploaded my CV as It was the only document that was mandatory. A couple of days ago I got an email to provide further information and they asked almost everything from the evidence of degree to evidence of salary cap, etc


----------



## sss.ciit

Rsaleh said:


> my friend told me that her class mate got rejected after the RFI


Thank you for the information. Do you mind sharing her brief profile or anything?


----------



## PDD123

sss.ciit said:


> During EOI, I had uploaded my CV as It was the only document that was mandatory. A couple of days ago I got an email to provide further information and they asked almost everything from the evidence of degree to evidence of salary cap, etc


Hi SSS,
Can you please share your profile and timeline.


----------



## gtisp2020

sss.ciit said:


> During EOI, I had uploaded my CV as It was the only document that was mandatory. A couple of days ago I got an email to provide further information and they asked almost everything from the evidence of degree to evidence of salary cap, etc


Did you only upload your CV with the EOI?


----------



## Patz

Manal2015 said:


> I just got a rejection email, no specific reason just the same generic email.
> 
> EOI submitted on 7 July 2020
> Sector: Data Science
> Last 6 months of PhD (at one of Go8 universities)
> Few awards & scholarships, travel grants
> Presented at couple of conferences
> Working on a project with DST Group Australia
> Few publications
> 
> At least I am relieved 😅 Good LUCK to all who are waiting!


Hey sorry to hear that. Did you provide any recommendation letter to support your EoI during the submission?


----------



## Manal2015

Patz said:


> Hey sorry to hear that. Did you provide any recommendation letter to support your EoI during the submission?


Yes, recommendations letters + form 1000 (my nominator is the Dean of Faculty and very well known in data science, received several project grants, owns a company and many more)


----------



## D2014

Manal2015 said:


> Yes, recommendations letters + form 1000 (my nominator is the Dean of Faculty and very well known in data science, received several project grants, owns a company and many more)


Very sorry to hear that. Reapply again and hope you will get it. How many publications do you have please?


----------



## Manal2015

D2014 said:


> Very sorry to hear that. Reapply again and hope you will get it. How many publications do you have please?


I have a only a few publications BUT I don’t think its the reason of rejection. My friend’s friend also got rejection even though he had several high impact publications


----------



## PDD123

Manal2015 said:


> I have a only a few publications BUT I don’t think its the reason of rejection. My friend’s friend also got rejection even though he had several high impact publications


Then what might be the reason for rejection. Many people here have a similar profile.


----------



## GTIP2021

Manal2015 said:


> I have a only a few publications BUT I don’t think its the reason of rejection. My friend’s friend also got rejection even though he had several high impact publications


Do you know when your friend’s friend has applied? July?


----------



## Manal2015

PDD123 said:


> Then what might be the reason for rejection. Many people here have a similar profile.


When I submitted my EOI, at that time I was supposed to submit my thesis in December 2020 BUT I got an extension of 6 months in December 2020 due to some issues in data collection from DST group. I informed GTI team about my new thesis submission date along with reason and successful completion of my final review. I assume it could be the reason of my EOI rejection


----------



## Manal2015

GTIP2021 said:


> Do you know when your friend’s friend has applied? July?


Sorry I have no idea


----------



## shankvijay

garlicdevs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I already had health examinations, but Bupa does not send the results yet (in processing),
> Today, I received S56 to ask for health examinations. Do I need to do something or just wait for the results? Is it strange that I am waiting more than 5 days but no results?
> 
> Thanks


When did you have your health exam ? I did mine last thursday and my family's this friday. We got separate Appointments. As long as you can share the update/info/Receipt for the Health exam, the Officer will consider - Thats what my Visa Lawyer mentioned. So you should be fine. If you can share the receipt or appointment booking details


----------



## Karak2002

How about the HAP ID for the Health exam Did you generate it while creating the Immi account or after the s56 request for health came from the CO? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Kanhaiya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Visa 858 today -
> 
> EOI Submitted - 2 feb 2021
> Invitation - 23 Feb
> Visa lodged - 2 March
> Medical Clearance - 15 March
> Golden email - 22 March
> 
> Profile - IT solution architect for Core and Payment Banking, applied through fin tech.
> 
> Thank you.


hi Congrats...

Did you provide the HAP ID during the medical examination ? or was it not required. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi Guys, 

Is there any information about the applications on hands by each month? Just trying to estimate how long will it take to process each month's applications. And I found seems the officers are not fully focusing on July (I mean fully month by month) since some applications in Feb already get the invitation.


----------



## garlicdevs

shankvijay said:


> When did you have your health exam ? I did mine last thursday and my family's this friday. We got separate Appointments. As long as you can share the update/info/Receipt for the Health exam, the Officer will consider - Thats what my Visa Lawyer mentioned. So you should be fine. If you can share the receipt or appointment booking details


Hi, how you reply the email. Just add it into other attachments? I cannot reply the email.


----------



## shankvijay

garlicdevs said:


> Hi, how you reply the email. Just add it into other attachments? I cannot reply the email.


Thats correct. Or Email to the GlobalTalent Email ID with UID in Subject informing them about this


----------



## richard_stk

DocHarp said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I had the same issue with the potential non-eligibility warning. Received my UID on 12 March while I was still on my student visa. I started my application and didn’t get any warning until 16 March, which is when my BVA became active so it’s definitely being caused by the BVA. I’ve also never had a refusal, do not have any relevant conditions on my BVA (just limited work rights), and I’m not a PR/ citizen. I called the Department and they confirmed that none of the 4 conditions applied to me and said as long as they don’t apply, I can proceed with my application. I submitted 18 Mar and am awaiting to hear back now.
> 
> I also received an email later about being eligible for a BVC. I called again to see if I HAD to apply for it and they said someone can hold 2 bridging visas so I’m eligible to apply but as long as my BVA is active, I don’t have to.
> 
> I don’t have an outcome but based on what the two Home Affairs officers said, I’m not too worried. However, I’m not an immigration agent so best to check in with someone who is. If you do, please share what they say!
> 
> DocHarp


Thank you so much for sharing your experience DocHarp. I believe as long as they see we are on a bridging visa, they send us a warning. Also thanks for sharing about BVC. It means that when you lodge 858 visa, you will also has another bridging visa A and you don't need to apply for BVC?
Good luck for your application. Hope your visa will be granted soon.


----------



## dan su

Hi all,

I am offshore, I lodged my visa 858 (with UID) since 10 Mar, and health clearance since 12 Mar but my status until today is still Received. Is it normal and I do not have any assigned CO yet right?

and Does it need to follow the process of initial assessed -> Further assessment until grant ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Taotao

Hi all,

I have changed my job from my previous university to another university, and I can no longer log into my previous work email. However, the contact email address of my GTI application is my previous work email. 

I have sent an email to [email protected] before my previous work email expires to change my contact email. Is it enough for the change of my contact email? Or I need to do more to change the contact email?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## saintlight

Got 858 visa granted today.
Timeline:
EOI 2020June19
Invitation 2021Feb05
Application 2021Mar08
Medical done last year
Grant 2021Mar23
Best luck to everyone!


----------



## Narumatu

Coco Hana said:


> Is there anyone pay 5k for ""Not having functional English of partner"? Since I am not confident with my partner's English.


Pte is really easy to achieve functional English level! Two weeks preparation with APEUni website should be enough for her to get the desired scores.


----------



## Coco Hana

Narumatu said:


> Pte is really easy to achieve functional English level! Two weeks preparation with APEUni website should be enough for her to get the desired scores.


Thank you so much. I hope we dont have to pay 5K


----------



## valerie_1

Bayleaf said:


> With a little persistent, it is possible to book a medical appointment within 28 days.
> 
> This was taken from an email ([email protected]) sent to me when they requested for my health examination:
> View attachment 99318
> 
> 
> If you really can't book an appointment within 28 days, at least provide them a receipt to show that you have made an appointment at a further date and you've made the payment.
> 
> 
> Practically impossible.


Thanks @Bayleaf 

I got a date at a far of location as it was available in the next 28 days but if not able to go, do you know how does rebooking to a later work? Whatever is available next or can reschedule by swapping slot with someone later or something.


----------



## valerie_1

gtisp2020 said:


> Did you only upload your CV with the EOI?


My question too


----------



## Jason UQ

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI in March this year. After going through all the message, I believe it is a long March to go.


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Thanks @Bayleaf
> 
> I got a date at a far of location as it was available in the next 28 days but if not able to go, do you know how does rebooking to a later work? Whatever is available next or can reschedule by swapping slot with someone later or something.


You will be able to modify or cancel an appointment made for a Bupa Centre here. If your appointment is with one of Bupa regional partners you will need to contact them directly to make any changes.


----------



## sss.ciit

gtisp2020 said:


> Did you only upload your CV with the EOI?


Yes, only CV.


----------



## sss.ciit

PDD123 said:


> Hi SSS,
> Can you please share your profile and timeline.


EOI Submitted June 2020. 
RFI received March 19, 2021
Currently a Ph.D. student in Computing
Few Awards and Scholarships
A good number of publications (15 so far + a couple of papers currently submitted) with a total of 7+ during Ph.D. 
Reviewer at different conferences and journals


----------



## Nilnuri

ParoP said:


> It seems a new visa launched yesterday for high skilled person eligible to earn likely $149,000 in 7 fields: AgTech, FinTech, MedTech, Cyber Security, Energy and Mining, Space and Advanced Manufacturing, and Quantum Information/Advanced Digital/ Data Science and ICT.
> 
> Joint media release with the Hon Karen Andrews MP - Global Talent Program open for business
> 
> Anyone has more information on it. How can we apply? what is the process?


Hi All, I have received this 858 PR visa under GTI. Any other offshore successful applicant here who has moved to Australia by now?

What are next?
Thanks


----------



## newmember24

sss.ciit said:


> EOI Submitted June 2020.
> RFI received March 19, 2021
> Currently a Ph.D. student in Computing
> Few Awards and Scholarships
> A good number of publications (15 so far + a couple of papers currently submitted) with a total of 7+ during Ph.D.
> Reviewer at different conferences and journals


Congrats!!
Can you please share which kind of documents have you provided with your EOI? Thanks


----------



## ASOZR

Any june2020 applicant from Medtech sector, still waiting?


----------



## sss.ciit

newmember24 said:


> Congrats!!
> Can you please share which kind of documents have you provided with your EOI? Thanks


Only CV


----------



## aseka

ASOZR said:


> Any june2020 applicant from Medtech sector, still waiting?


yes we applied 23rd June Medtech (education) still waiting.. how about you?


----------



## PDD123

aseka said:


> yes we applied 23rd June Medtech (education) still waiting.. how about you?


Did you complete your Ph.D. or in the final 6 months?


----------



## Naniya

Did anyone receive positive outcomes, without having Journal papers and only with recommendation letters?


----------



## aseka

PDD123 said:


> Did you complete your Ph.D. or in the final 6 months?


Already submitted thesis and waiting for feedback.


----------



## newmember24

Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


----------



## PDD123

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


Can you please share your brief profile. Do you have any job offer or so?


----------



## Naniya

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


Sorry to hear newmember24. My application also was rejected. Did you have journal papers?


----------



## DocHarp

richard_stk said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience DocHarp. I believe as long as they see we are on a bridging visa, they send us a warning. Also thanks for sharing about BVC. It means that when you lodge 858 visa, you will also has another bridging visa A and you don't need to apply for BVC?
> Good luck for your application. Hope your visa will be granted soon.


My pleasure, Richard. I’m not sure sure if I fully understand your question so let me clarify. I have a BVA because I applied for a visitor visa to cover the time between my student visa ending and evaluation of my EOI for the 858 (I didn’t think I’d get my UID so quickly). So the bridging visa Im currently on is a bridging visa for the visitor. 

The Home Affairs officer explained that as long as I have a bridging visa I’m alright (so I don’t need to take any action right now) but that if I didn’t have the BVA for the visitor or if it were expiring, applicants for the 858 have the option to apply for the BVC (it just won’t happen automatically like for some visa when you apply).

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


Sorry mate! Do you have any publications.


----------



## newmember24

PDD123 said:


> Can you please share your brief profile. Do you have any job offer or so?


No job offer


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> Sorry mate! Do you have any publications.


Thanks mate!
Yes I did have few publications, 6 in total, 3 first name
@*Naniya *


----------



## gtisp2020

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


Sorry to hear that
What is your specific area of research (public health/bioinformatics/drug discovery/basic science/medical device/others)?


----------



## Jay.Niu

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


My profile is similar to yours submitted in 21th July, I heard someone only has two publications who received invitation recently, why you get rejection. I wish you all the best


----------



## newmember24

Jay.Niu said:


> My profile is similar to yours submitted in 21th July, I heard someone only has two publications who received invitation recently, why you get rejection. I wish you all the best


Thanks mate. Not sure why I got rejected.
That's what their email stated:
''From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.

PhD graduates and certain PhD students are only eligible to apply for the GTI program if they can demonstrate exceptional talent and international recognition in a target sector. In addition, PhD students who are nearing completion of their degree must be able to demonstrate they had a record of outstanding achievement prior to commencing their PhD studies.''


----------



## psyk

gtisp2020 said:


> What is your target sector?


Data Science, still no email btw.


----------



## Jay.Niu

newmember24 said:


> Thanks mate. Not sure why I got rejected.
> That's what their email stated:
> ''From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.
> 
> PhD graduates and certain PhD students are only eligible to apply for the GTI program if they can demonstrate exceptional talent and international recognition in a target sector. In addition, PhD students who are nearing completion of their degree must be able to demonstrate they had a record of outstanding achievement prior to commencing their PhD studies.''


I have no idea how they define exceptional talent


----------



## newmember24

Jay.Niu said:


> I have no idea how they define exceptional talent


Not sure. I will probably try and apply again once PhD is conferred


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
Here is my timeline,
EOI submitted 13th Aug 2020
Invitation received 5th Jan 2021
858 visa lodged 4th March 2021
Medical examination on 9th March 2021
Medical cleared on 11th March 2021
Visa granted on 19th March 2021.
Agtech
Offshore
Salary below threshold
Was a postdoc with CSIRO.

All the best to mates who are waiting for an outcome.
Cheers


----------



## dkggti

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> Here is my timeline,
> EOI submitted 13th Aug 2020
> Invitation received 5th Jan 2021
> 858 visa lodged 4th March 2021
> Medical examination on 9th March 2021
> Medical cleared on 11th March 2021
> Visa granted on 19th March 2021.
> Agtech
> Offshore
> Salary below threshold
> Was a postdoc with CSIRO.
> 
> All the best to mates who are waiting for an outcome.
> Cheers


Congratulations, would you please share exactly which specialization in AgTech, how many publications and weather form 1000 was submitted or not at EOI stage..


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> Thanks mate!
> Yes I did have few publications, 6 in total, 3 first name
> @*Naniya *


6 publications and a rejection. This is unbelievable , how many publications do they want someone in their final year in PhD to have? Sorry mate maybe trying using an agent! Am surprised.


----------



## Jay.Niu

Narumatu said:


> 6 publications and a rejection. This is unbelievable , how many publications do they want someone in their final year in PhD to have? Sorry mate maybe trying using an agent! Am surprised.


That's right, I don't know how they have more than 20 publications as a final year phd student, 6 publications in our field are already excellent.


----------



## newmember24

Thanks guys! I will try to apply again after the PhD is done.


----------



## Narumatu

Jay.Niu said:


> That's right, I don't know how they have more than 20 publications as a final year phd student, 6 publications in our field are already excellent.


It’s unrealistic for a final year PhD student to have even 10 publications in some fields. GTI keeps getting complicated and hard to predict at this point.


----------



## Marz_Lux

sameh2030 said:


> True, I submitted my EOI on Dec 12th, with a high-quality profile pitch deck, I meet the FWHIT, with a valid job offer in Australia, having exceptional achievements with 9 years experience in MedTech and 15 years overall, I also had a successful experience in launching my own e-commerce Startup and took it from 0 to 7 figures and provided evidence for all these, and yet to hear anything from the department. Every MARA agent I speak with gets amazed that I have not been invited yet and they advised me to just wait!...


Hi Sameh, I noticed our profile is very similar (non-academic route) though different sector. I applied on 30th Nov and have not heard since. 
Do you have any update?


----------



## Jay.Niu

Narumatu said:


> It’s unrealistic for a final year PhD student to have even 10 publications in some fields. GTI keeps getting complicated and hard to predict at this point.


According to the FOI, we can see that there are 337 phd student/recent graduate received invitation and 310 got rejection from 1 June 2020 to 10 Feb 2021.


----------



## newmember24

Jay.Niu said:


> According to the FOI, we can see that there are 337 phd student/recent graduate received invitation and 310 got rejection from 1 June 2020 to 10 Feb 2021.


I wonder how many of those 337 were still students (and how many graduates) and what made them ''exceptional'' before the PhD (especially if they are in the late 20s/early 30s so right after bachelor/master degree conferment).


----------



## FDM

Narumatu said:


> It’s unrealistic for a final year PhD student to have even 10 publications in some fields. GTI keeps getting complicated and hard to predict at this point.



I completed my PhD with having 37 publications in top journals and citations more than 600. Now, I have more than 45 publications with more than 1270 citations according to Google Scholar.


----------



## Narumatu

FDM said:


> I completed my PhD with having 37 publications in top journals and citations more than 600. Now, I have more than 45 publications with more than 1270 citations according to Google Scholar.


As I stated in my previous message really depends on the field. I have a friend who has lot of publication in chemistry same can not be said for finance.


----------



## HBow

FDM said:


> I completed my PhD with having 37 publications in top journals and citations more than 600. Now, I have more than 45 publications with more than 1270 citations according to Google Scholar.


What field are you in?


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

dkggti said:


> Congratulations, would you please share exactly which specialization in AgTech, how many publications and weather form 1000 was submitted or not at EOI stage..


Hi
I have combined expertise on high throughput phenotyping along with molecular skills.
I didn't submit 1000 form but did submitted a support letter from my nominator as he is my post doc supervisor.
I have published 9 papers and 5 as lead authors.
As you are curious, I will try to give bit more details what might have given weightage to my application (at least in my view),
My PhD was from international institute (CGIAR institution).
My post doc research at CSIRO was part of global initiative involving researchers from various nations and several institutions within Australia and I had a core role to play.
I did my PhD in India but it was partnered with Australian uni..so I was working with Aussie researchers for a decade now.
I got few awards only, but from well known organizations like world bank,United Nations- FAO etc,
Along with nominator support letter, I submitted support letter from 4 others whom I have directly worked with and who are pioneer in my field and couple among them were well recognised globally. Those people represent different bodies like govt.agency, funding agency and University sector ( I did this to show that I have solid network with in Australia and will not have issue bagging a job).
Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## Island_man

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> Here is my timeline,
> EOI submitted 13th Aug 2020
> Invitation received 5th Jan 2021
> 858 visa lodged 4th March 2021
> Medical examination on 9th March 2021
> Medical cleared on 11th March 2021
> Visa granted on 19th March 2021.
> Agtech
> Offshore
> Salary below threshold
> Was a postdoc with CSIRO.
> 
> All the best to mates who are waiting for an outcome.
> Cheers


Congratulations.


----------



## GTIViking

Hey everyone 👋 
Anyone has experience with receiving RFI? 
In average, how long does it take them to respond once you reply? 
Is it a good or bad sign to receive an RFI?


----------



## FDM

HBow said:


> What field are you in?


Advanced manufacturing (additive manufacturing and 3D printing technologies).


----------



## dkggti

Buvee.raj11! said:


> Hi
> I have combined expertise on high throughput phenotyping along with molecular skills.
> I didn't submit 1000 form but did submitted a support letter from my nominator as he is my post doc supervisor.
> I have published 9 papers and 5 as lead authors.
> As you are curious, I will try to give bit more details what might have given weightage to my application (at least in my view),
> My PhD was from international institute (CGIAR institution).
> My post doc research at CSIRO was part of global initiative involving researchers from various nations and several institutions within Australia and I had a core role to play.
> I did my PhD in India but it was partnered with Australian uni..so I was working with Aussie researchers for a decade now.
> I got few awards only, but from well known organizations like world bank,United Nations- FAO etc,
> Along with nominator support letter, I submitted support letter from 4 others whom I have directly worked with and who are pioneer in my field and couple among them were well recognised globally. Those people represent different bodies like govt.agency, funding agency and University sector ( I did this to show that I have solid network with in Australia and will not have issue bagging a job).
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers


looks solid....all the best and thanks for detailed reply...


----------



## Zmajche88

I apologize if this has been shared previously


----------



## Patz

newmember24 said:


> Hi guys, I got a rejection email this morning. I applied on July 6th, MedTech, few publications, last 6 months of PhD.


Hi Sorry to hear that. Did you complete your PhD or are you still working on the thesis submission? I mean did you receive an extension for the thesis submission? Because my EOI is similar to you. I submitted my EOI on July 22, planning to submit the thesis within 6 months. But due to Covid and unable to perform several experiments, I got an extension for another 6 months.


----------



## almp_89

FDM said:


> Advanced manufacturing (additive manufacturing and 3D printing technologies).


Have you got your visa granted? That profile is kinda similar to an Assistant Prof already.


----------



## FDM

almp_89 said:


> Have you got your visa granted? That profile is kinda similar to an Assistant Prof already.


Still waiting for the outcome of my EOI which was submitted on 8th July


----------



## PDD123

Any June applicants within 6 months of Ph.D. with no job offer got invitation recently?


----------



## Rsaleh

PDD123 said:


> Any June applicants within 6 months of Ph.D. with no job offer got invitation recently?


yes, us


----------



## PDD123

Rsaleh said:


> yes, us


Can you please share your brief profile


----------



## Naniya

newmember24 said:


> Thanks mate!
> Yes I did have few publications, 6 in total, 3 first name
> @*Naniya *


Thank you newmember24. I also got rejected once, then I met an agent and I said about my profile and he said me that they will assist me to apply again. But still I don't have journal papers. That means I'll be rejected again


----------



## ASOZR

aseka said:


> yes we applied 23rd June Medtech (education) still waiting.. how about you?


Me July 2020, was just wondering if they are done with June Medtech.


----------



## Patz

Anybody got a rejection email at first and submitted EoI again?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Zmajche88 said:


> I apologize if this has been shared previously


That's so crazy.... every month has almost 1000 EOIs on hands....
I submitted my EOI in Oct, I feel it would takes me anther half year to see the result..


----------



## Dao Nguyen

Hi.
I am a Phd, I have just submitted thesis 2 months ago.
I have a few paper. 
I got rejection 6 months ago.
But now, I got postdoc. Should I apply 858 again?
Thanks.


----------



## Zmajche88

Melody-GTI said:


> That's so crazy.... every month has almost 1000 EOIs on hands....
> I submitted my EOI in Oct, I feel it would takes me anther half year to see the result..


This was on 31/1. I guess by now June has dropped significantly and they did start July. Took them 1.5 months to get to July from June. I guess now about a month to process July and a month to process August.... That's what I have been thinking... But again we have seen random patterns as well


----------



## Narumatu

Dao Nguyen said:


> Hi.
> I am a Phd, I have just submitted thesis 2 months ago.
> I have a few paper.
> I got rejection 6 months ago.
> But now, I got postdoc. Should I apply 858 again?
> Thanks.


I think you should try again but use an agent. They do have a way of organising your documents to look impressive.


----------



## Narumatu

Any July applicant who got UID this week?


----------



## aseka

ASOZR said:


> Me July 2020, was just wondering if they are done with June Medtech.


Yes no response for our June 23rd EOI yet .. still waiting 😦


----------



## newmember24

Patz said:


> Hi Sorry to hear that. Did you complete your PhD or are you still working on the thesis submission? I mean did you receive an extension for the thesis submission? Because my EOI is similar to you. I submitted my EOI on July 22, planning to submit the thesis within 6 months. But due to Covid and unable to perform several experiments, I got an extension for another 6 months.


I am still working on the thesis submission as I got an extension as well. I have not informed the GTI people about it though


----------



## It's time to fly

Q


----------



## It's time to fly

We are trying to submit our EOI today, this was the message it gave us after submission. I need your kind advice urgently. Thanks everyone


----------



## HBow

It's time to fly said:


> We are trying to submit our EOI today, this was the message it gave us after submission. I need your kind advice urgently. Thanks everyone
> View attachment 99335


I had the same issue, try using a different internet browser.


----------



## Narumatu

It's time to fly said:


> We are trying to submit our EOI today, this was the message it gave us after submission. I need your kind advice urgently. Thanks everyone
> View attachment 99335


Change the browser!


----------



## It's time to fly

I used moxzilla. Ok I try using different ones. Thanks


Narumatu said:


> Change the browser!


Ok. thanks


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi Guys, 
Based on your experience. 
Would you get more chance to be invited in a short time if you get a job offer in Australia? (offshore applicant)


----------



## gtisp2020

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> Based on your experience.
> Would you get more chance to be invited in a short time if you get a job offer in Australia? (offshore applicant)


 It may help if the salary is close to $153k/yr.


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> But again we have seen random patterns as well


I met a guy (final year PhD student @Monash, MedTech) today who submitted his EOI in October'20 but received rejection email last week.


----------



## almp_89

Dao Nguyen said:


> Hi.
> I am a Phd, I have just submitted thesis 2 months ago.
> I have a few paper.
> I got rejection 6 months ago.
> But now, I got postdoc. Should I apply 858 again?
> Thanks.


I think you should ask your university to sponsor your PR if your contract is more than 2.5 yrs. My sister did that way. It took her only 3 months to get the PR. Global Talent visa is worth a try but waiting is so long now.


----------



## Coco Hana

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Guys,
> Based on your experience.
> Would you get more chance to be invited in a short time if you get a job offer in Australia? (offshore applicant)


If u get higher salary than threshold


----------



## Patz

newmember24 said:


> I am still working on the thesis submission as I got an extension as well. I have not informed the GTI people about it though


Hi, I got the rejection email too. I think this is because the thesis submission date we mentioned in the EOI is already expired and we didn't inform them about any extension. However, they did not ask about that. Maybe they wanted to finish June and July lot quickly. Anyway, I am planning to submit another EoI with the new submission date.


----------



## Patz

gtisp2020 said:


> I met a guy (final year PhD student @Monash, MedTech) today who submitted his EOI in October'20 but received rejection email last week.


Are they rejecting all PhD students? that is very strange.


----------



## HBow

Patz said:


> Are they rejecting all PhD students? that is very strange.


My understanding is that current PhD students must demonstrate a sufficient record of international achievements prior to commencing their PhD. So, perhaps these individuals will have more luck applying again once they have completed their PhD?


----------



## newmember24

Patz said:


> Hi, I got the rejection email too. I think this is because the thesis submission date we mentioned in the EOI is already expired and we didn't inform them about any extension. However, they did not ask about that. Maybe they wanted to finish June and July lot quickly. Anyway, I am planning to submit another EoI with the new submission date.


Could be, yeah. They rejected a friend of mine who informed them about the extension though. I feel it's better if you submit the thesis before submitting another EOI


----------



## Patz

HBow said:


> My understanding is that current PhD students must demonstrate a sufficient record of international achievements prior to commencing their PhD. So, perhaps these individuals will have more luck applying again once they have completed their PhD?


I have few publications on International conferences before starting the Ph.D. and I have a first-class in my B.Sc Honours degree. Also, I received a full scholarship from my university for PhD. What do we need more to prove that we have international achievements prior to commencing PhD? Please let me know if you have any idea


----------



## Patz

newmember24 said:


> Could be, yeah. They rejected a friend of mine who informed them about the extension though. I feel it's better if you submit the thesis before submitting another EOI


But I do not have any job offer yet.


----------



## newmember24

Patz said:


> But I do not have any job offer yet.


You don't need one. You need to prove that you can be employed and easily earn the money they want you to


----------



## vmcanh

Samchi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the UID today.
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> EOI: 24th June
> Invitation: 2nd March
> PhD completed in January
> 3 1st author Q1 Journals, a few conference papers, a few industry awards...
> currently, work as a postdoctoral fellow


Could you please help me to correct my cover letter?


----------



## HBow

newmember24 said:


> Could be, yeah. They rejected a friend of mine who informed them about the extension though. I feel it's better if you submit the thesis before submitting another EOI


I agree with you. With the present requirements, it looks like they're a lot more lenient post PhD completion, than if you're in the last 6 months.



Patz said:


> I have few publications on International conferences before starting the Ph.D. and I have a first-class in my B.Sc Honours degree. Also, I received a full scholarship from my university for PhD. What do we need more to prove that we have international achievements prior to commencing PhD? Please let me know if you have any idea


By the looks of their criteria, they would not be counting your BSc grade (not considering Undergrads and Masters anymore) nor your PhD scholarship (this is not prior to your PhD). So they'd only be assessing you on your publications and conferences prior to your PhD. You have some achievements before you PhD, which is good, not all PhD students do.


----------



## vmcanh

bullseye894 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I read that the DHA will not give reasons on the EOI rejection. The profile may not have been presented well. Suggest to contact a lawyer, maybe Hannan Tew? It can get too expensive though.
> 
> Reapplying could be an option if he's still willing. If yes and if he needs someone to help make a more convincing cover letter and/or improve CV, I can help. No fees, of course! But also no promises as I just submitted my EOI and no UID yet.


Could you please help me to revise my CV and cover letter?


----------



## vmcanh

What should we do if our salary cannot exceed the income threshold and do not have the job ads?


----------



## HBow

vmcanh said:


> What should we do if our salary cannot exceed the income threshold and do not have the job ads?


are you working in australia already?


----------



## vmcanh

HBow said:


> are you working in australia already?


No. I am a postdoc in Korea.


----------



## HBow

vmcanh said:


> No. I am a postdoc in Korea.


Okay, then maybe just find some example pay structures for academics/researchers in australia in your field.


----------



## Researcher123

EOI submitted in July 2020
PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
2 conference papers
Got rejection email today


----------



## gtisp2020

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


Sorry to hear about the rejection. 
What is your target sector? Are you onshore?


----------



## Researcher123

gtisp2020 said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection.
> What is your target sector? Are you onshore?


Yes, I am onshore. Sector: Energy


----------



## HBow

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## gtisp2020

Seems PhD students are getting rejected en masse. PhD students are highly likely to select BSc/Masters as their highest qualification. I suspect when the officers see the BSc/Masters as highest qualification and low salary (scholarship) during initial screening, they even don't bother to look at the other details, documents and update emails.


----------



## FDM

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


Sorry to hear mate. But please when did you submitted EOI in July? I mean which date?


----------



## Narumatu

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


Then there is no hope for some of us. Even with post doc and PhD thesis submitted. Sorry man. July seems to be full of rejections so far. Maybe apply again as you can not be sure if your PhD was considered.


----------



## Narumatu

gtisp2020 said:


> Seems PhD students are getting rejected en masse. PhD students are highly likely to select BSc/Masters as their highest qualification. I suspect when the officers see the BSc/Masters as highest qualification and low salary (scholarship) during initial screening, they even don't bother to look at the other details, documents and update emails.


I agree too best to submit again once PhD certificate is obtained. I don’t think they really go through the supporting documents sent later on.


----------



## Jay.Niu

Researcher123 said:


> Yes, I am onshore. Sector: Energy


That is unbelievable, My profile is similar to yours and I don't have any offer, I may get rejection soon, with postdoctoral offer and reject you. GTI eligibility standard is just a joke. I wish you all the best.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


That sucks, sorry about the rejection. Here is my theory. It appears that in most cases, they are grouping applications (under the academia route) in the *Has PhD* vs *No PhD* groups. It seems your application went to the No PhD group given that your degree is yet to be conferred.


----------



## Narumatu

Researcher123 said:


> EOI submitted in July 2020
> PhD Thesis submitted: February 2021(informed GTI officers through email)
> Currently doing post doc (offer letter mailed to them)
> 4 Q1 research articles ( first author)
> 2 conference papers
> Got rejection email today


Sorry to ask did you add your passport number you the supporting documents and the email you I formed GTI with?


----------



## Researcher123

Narumatu said:


> Sorry to ask did you add your passport number you the supporting documents and the email you I formed GTI with?


I mentioned my passport number and DoB in the emails sent to them for additional docs


----------



## ASOZR

gtisp2020 said:


> Seems PhD students are getting rejected en masse. PhD students are highly likely to select BSc/Masters as their highest qualification. I suspect when the officers see the BSc/Masters as highest qualification and low salary (scholarship) during initial screening, they even don't bother to look at the other details, documents and update emails.


There is a question in EOI, "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?
Can anyone confirm if this question was there in june and july as well? or it is added later?


----------



## Narumatu

Researcher123 said:


> I mentioned my passport number and DoB in the emails sent to them for additional docs


Sorry man!


----------



## Patz

ASOZR said:


> There is a question in EOI, "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?
> Can anyone confirm if this question was there in june and july as well? or it is added later?


Yes it was there in July as well.


----------



## Jay.Niu

PhD students who are nearing completion of their degree must be able to demonstrate they had a record of outstanding achievement prior to commencing their PhD studies. If applicant don't provide impressive achievement before starting phd, they will be rejected. This is similar to those bachelor/master student


----------



## Jay.Niu

HBow said:


> I agree with you. With the present requirements, it looks like they're a lot more lenient post PhD completion, than if you're in the last 6 months.
> 
> 
> By the looks of their criteria, they would not be counting your BSc grade (not considering Undergrads and Masters anymore) nor your PhD scholarship (this is not prior to your PhD). So they'd only be assessing you on your publications and conferences prior to your PhD. You have some achievements before you PhD, which is good, not all PhD students do.


I think so


----------



## gtisp2020

NeuroGuy said:


> That sucks, sorry about the rejection. Here is my theory. It appears that in most cases, they are grouping applications (under the academia route) in the *Has PhD* vs *No PhD* groups. It seems your application went to the No PhD group given that your degree is yet to be conferred.


Agree with the theory. We will have a much clearer picture when we will see outcomes of recent PhD+ current job holder applicants.

Btw I saw another rejection for a PhD student 
profile 11 Q1 research articles..
6 years overseas experience..
Have nominator..
Currently working fulltime permanent role in mining industry.


----------



## sezra

Are there many rejection for people *who successfully received an invitation* after EOI?? 

To my understanding the most causes of rejections are: 

No EOI / Invitation
Too early (still under PhD)

Do you know someone who got rejected after being invited and submitted the application?


----------



## Gdaystraya

gtisp2020 said:


> Agree with the theory. We will have a much clearer picture when we will see outcomes of recent PhD+ current job holder applicants.
> 
> Btw I saw another rejection for a PhD student
> profile 11 Q1 research articles..
> 6 years overseas experience..
> Have nominator..
> Currently working fulltime permanent role in mining industry.


Did he complete his PhD or still on going?


----------



## gtisp2020

ASOZR said:


> There is a question in EOI, "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?
> Can anyone confirm if this question was there in june and july as well? or it is added later?





Patz said:


> Yes it was there in July as well.


 Are you sure? I had a look at my submitted contact form. The question was as follows. But I could not find the question ""Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" But I think most of the students wrote "PhD student" for the occupation question.


----------



## Bayleaf

sezra said:


> Are there many rejection for people *who successfully received an invitation* after EOI??


The grant rate for visa subclass 124 and 858 since July 2020, regardless of the target sector is 99.8%. (Source)



sezra said:


> To my understanding the most causes of rejections are:
> 
> No EOI / Invitation
> Too early (still under PhD)



No EOI / Invitation ➡ Note that any applicants applying for visa 858 without UID will be assessed under the non-streamlined "Distinguished Talent Pathway" rather than "Global Talent Pathway". As far as I am aware the bar for "Distinguished Talent Pathway" is much higher than the "Global Talent Pathway".
Too early (still under PhD) ➡ Normally won't even get UID if they are deemed underqualified during EOI stage.


----------



## Patz

gtisp2020 said:


> Agree with the theory. We will have a much clearer picture when we will see outcomes of recent PhD+ current job holder applicants.
> 
> Btw I saw another rejection for a PhD student
> profile 11 Q1 research articles..
> 6 years overseas experience..
> Have nominator..
> Currently working fulltime permanent role in mining industry.


Do you think the GTI program has already filled in the required number of applicants?


----------



## Bayleaf

gtisp2020 said:


> Are you sure? I had a look at my submitted contact form. The question was as follows. But I could not find the question ""Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" But I think most of the students wrote "PhD student" for the occupation question.
> View attachment 99342


I can't remember for sure, but I think back then certain question will only show up depends on your response. For instance, I think if you click "No" for the question above then the question "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" will show up. (I think?)


----------



## sezra

Bayleaf said:


> The grant rate for visa subclass 124 and 858 since July 2020, regardless of the target sector is 99.8%. (Source)
> 
> 
> 
> No EOI / Invitation ➡ Note that any applicants applying for visa 858 without UID will be assessed under the non-streamlined "Distinguished Talent Pathway" rather than "Global Talent Pathway". As far as I am aware the bar for "Distinguished Talent Pathway" is much higher than the "Global Talent Pathway".
> Too early (still under PhD) ➡ Normally won't even get UID if they are deemed underqualified during EOI stage.


Super informative, thanks

I got scared because we got our second RSI already, so I'm like ok we might never get granted... 
Thanks, this reassures me


----------



## Patz

gtisp2020 said:


> Are you sure? I had a look at my submitted contact form. The question was as follows. But I could not find the question ""Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" But I think most of the students wrote "PhD student" for the occupation question.
> View attachment 99342


 According to my memory, it displayed once you select the No option. Then it asked "Are going to submit your thesis within 6 months?" Something like that. But I am sure I answered to that question.


----------



## Patz

Bayleaf said:


> I can't remember for sure, but I think back then certain question will only show up depends on your response. For instance, I think if you click "No" for the question above then the question "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" will show up. (I think?)


Correct


----------



## gtisp2020

Bayleaf said:


> I can't remember for sure, but I think back then certain question will only show up depends on your response. For instance, I think if you click "No" for the question above then the question "Are you currently studying a PhD and will you submit your thesis soon?" will show up. (I think?)





Patz said:


> According to my memory, it displayed once you select the No option. Then it asked "Are going to submit your thesis within 6 months?" Something like that. But I am sure I answered to that question.


Makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## gtisp2020

Gdaystraya said:


> Did he complete his PhD or still on going?


Not sure. Just saw this in a Facebook group


----------



## expfr20

Jay.Niu said:


> That is unbelievable, My profile is similar to yours and I don't have any offer, I may get rejection soon, with postdoctoral offer and reject you. GTI eligibility standard is just a joke. I wish you all the best.


I have also started thinking that the selection is a joke and often random


----------



## Naniya

Patz said:


> Anybody got a rejection email at first and submitted EoI again?


I hope to apply again


----------



## Patz

Naniya said:


> I hope to apply again


Can you please share your profile?


----------



## Naniya

Patz said:


> Can you please share your profile?


MedTec
Studying in the final 6 months of PhD
3 conference papers
2 recommendation letters from the head of the school and from a national leader of the health industry. I got assistance from an agent. But now It seems like it is harder for me to get accepted. Btw since I have already paid the agent I'll apply again


----------



## rizi.1

Hi
I am new here
I have submitted my EOI (Agr-food and Agtech) with
PhD: Agriculture (Plant Pathology)
Postdoc: continue
Publications:13 (6 as 1st author) with impact factor 33
Research project as PI: 1 completed
EOI submitted: 2021.02.11

How much time they take to process EOI in agri field?

Regards


----------



## Gdaystraya

I think there might be big difference on their selection process when it comes to choosing a PhD candidate or graduate..

Someone who have finished UG + PG + PhD might have a better hand than 
Someone who did just UG + and goes directly to PhD..
Australia have that option taking PhD directly from UG.. 

Any opinion on that?


----------



## Jerry858

Gdaystraya said:


> I think there might be big difference on their selection process when it comes to choosing a PhD candidate or graduate..
> 
> Someone who have finished UG + PG + PhD might have a better hand than
> Someone who did just UG + and goes directly to PhD..
> Australia have that option taking PhD directly from UG..
> 
> Any opinion on that?


I don't that would be the case. As long as you got your PhD and provided sufficient evidence of your excellence. Then, you will be fine with or without PG experience. Actually, having a PG experience is even not a criterion.


----------



## gtisp2020

More news of rejection (source: Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog)

1. Got rejected today, Ph.D. recent graduate, (onshore), 15 publications, 4 conference papers, MedTech, no job 

2. Submitted EOI last July and received the rejection email today. In the rejection email, the officer suggested me to submit a new EOI after I conferred my Ph.D. degree, however, this already happened last October, but I didn’t update this to the GTI team. I was expecting them to ask for more details and then provide all the updates at the same time, but unfortunately, they rejected my EOI straightforward.


----------



## almp_89

FDM said:


> Still waiting for the outcome of my EOI which was submitted on 8th July


I'm also in the field of AM, currently working as a postdoc in the UK. My publication and citation is much far away from you. Submitted EOI on 23rd June, received UID in Feb. It's weird that you're still waiting. Can I ask your exact field of study within AM/3D printing?


----------



## Rsaleh

gtisp2020 said:


> More news of rejection (source: Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog)
> 
> 1. Got rejected today, Ph.D. recent graduate, (onshore), 15 publications, 4 conference papers, MedTech, no job
> 
> 2. Submitted EOI last July and received the rejection email today. In the rejection email, the officer suggested me to submit a new EOI after I conferred my Ph.D. degree, however, this already happened last October, but I didn’t update this to the GTI team. I was expecting them to ask for more details and then provide all the updates at the same time, but unfortunately, they rejected my EOI straightforward.


sorry to hear that!


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> More news of rejection (source: Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog)
> 
> 1. Got rejected today, Ph.D. recent graduate, (onshore), 15 publications, 4 conference papers, MedTech, no job
> 
> 2. Submitted EOI last July and received the rejection email today. In the rejection email, the officer suggested me to submit a new EOI after I conferred my Ph.D. degree, however, this already happened last October, but I didn’t update this to the GTI team. I was expecting them to ask for more details and then provide all the updates at the same time, but unfortunately, they rejected my EOI straightforward.


can you share the link, please?


----------



## almp_89

Researcher123 said:


> Yes, I am onshore. Sector: Energy


Should there be any priority for smaller fields in Energy sector that they base on to make decision?


----------



## Patz

Naniya said:


> MedTec
> Studying in the final 6 months of PhD
> 3 conference papers
> 2 recommendation letters from the head of the school and from a national leader of the health industry. I got assistance from an agent. But now It seems like it is harder for me to get accepted. Btw since I have already paid the agent I'll apply again


Good luck with your EoI. I think you will get a chance.


----------



## Patz

gtisp2020 said:


> More news of rejection (source: Hannan Tew Lawyer's blog)
> 
> 1. Got rejected today, Ph.D. recent graduate, (onshore), 15 publications, 4 conference papers, MedTech, no job
> 
> 2. Submitted EOI last July and received the rejection email today. In the rejection email, the officer suggested me to submit a new EOI after I conferred my Ph.D. degree, however, this already happened last October, but I didn’t update this to the GTI team. I was expecting them to ask for more details and then provide all the updates at the same time, but unfortunately, they rejected my EOI straightforward.


Most of the rejections are for July applicants.


----------



## happppy

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI yesterday and just share my profile here:

Sector: Defence
Offshore
PhD degree obtained last December (USA)
Currently a postdoc (USA)
10 journal papers
5 conference papers
7 memberships
Peer-reviewer for 2 journals
Few grants and awards
Nominator from a offshore distinguished professor who is an Australian citizen

Not sure whether I will receive the UID finally as everyone here is excellent and brilliant, and this program is intensely competitive than before But one thing I make sure is I definitely need to wait 6+ months to know the outcome...OMG!


----------



## gtisp2020

happppy said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI yesterday and just share my profile here:
> 
> Sector: Defence
> Offshore
> PhD degree obtained last December (USA)
> Currently a postdoc (USA)
> 10 journal papers
> 5 conference papers
> 7 memberships
> Peer-reviewer for 2 journals
> Few grants and awards
> Nominator from a offshore distinguished professor who is an Australian citizen
> 
> Not sure whether I will receive the UID finally as everyone here is excellent and brilliant, and this program is intensely competitive than before But one thing I make sure is I definitely need to wait 6+ months to know the outcome...OMG!


If you don't get any response within 2 months, then it may take 9-12 months to get the outcome. I am waiting 8 months for the outcome.


----------



## happppy

GTI made me so confused. Someone got the UID within 2 weeks, or 2 months, or more than half year...Waiting time varies unpredictably. Still didn't know the evaluation criteria so far.


----------



## happppy

gtisp2020 said:


> If you don't get any response within 2 months, then it may take 9-12 months to get the outcome. I am waiting 8 months for the outcome.


Which sector do you apply for?


----------



## gtisp2020

happppy said:


> Which sector do you apply for?


MedTech, I am onshore though


----------



## Patz

sss.ciit said:


> During EOI, I had uploaded my CV as It was the only document that was mandatory. A couple of days ago I got an email to provide further information and they asked almost everything from the evidence of degree to evidence of salary cap, etc


Hey did you receive any response after providing documents for RFI?


----------



## Narumatu

Eoi submitted in 6th July 
Senate approved my PhD degree today! I have updated GTI Team via email. Hoping it help ✌🏿.


----------



## gtisp2020

Patz said:


> Do you think the GTI program has already filled in the required number of applicants?


I don't think the 15k quota for the IY 2020-21 has already filled (no FOIs are suggesting this). But if they reserve 20% (3k visas= around 1-1.5k UIDs) of that quota for PhD students/recent PhD graduates like last year, it could be possible that majority of that has already filled.


----------



## KRH28

Greetings all. I just received an invite about an hour ago. I posted a more comprehensive profile a while back (see here), but I applied as a recent PhD grad (PhD from Sept 2018) on 22 July 2020 and sent an (unsolicited) update 24 November 2020. My application was made under the old 'Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT' sector, with the invite being issued under the new DigiTech sector. I did not receive an RFI. 

There is hope yet for those of you that have been patiently waiting!


----------



## gtisp2020

KRH28 said:


> Greetings all. I just received an invite about an hour ago. I posted a more comprehensive profile a while back (see here), but I applied as a recent PhD grad (PhD from Sept 2018) on *22 July 2020* and sent an (unsolicited) update 24 November 2020. My application was made under the old 'Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT' sector, with the invite being issued under the new *DigiTech sector*. I did not receive an RFI.
> 
> There is hope yet for those of you that have been patiently waiting!


Congratulations and thanks for the update. At last a positive news at the end of this scary week. A quick question. Does the invitation email mention under which sector you are invited?

Note: It seems the GTI team is now assessing the EOIs across the entire July'20 not in the order of submission date (different to June'20 EOIs).


----------



## KRH28

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations and thanks for the update. At last a positive news at the end of this scary week. A quick question. Does the invitation email mention under which sector you are invited?
> 
> Note: It seems the GTI team is now assessing the EOIs across the entire July'20 not in the order of submission date (different to June'20 EOIs).


Yes. The first few lines of the email are:

Dear <My Name>

*Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)

Name and Invitation reference identifier:* <My Name>* - DigiTech - XXXXXXX/YYYYYYY
Invitation code*: ZZZZZZ


----------



## gtisp2020

KRH28 said:


> Yes. The first few lines of the email are:
> 
> Dear <My Name>
> 
> *Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)
> 
> Name and Invitation reference identifier:* <My Name>* - DigiTech - XXXXXXX/YYYYYYY
> Invitation code*: ZZZZZZ


Thanks


----------



## Msjsddds

Hi Guys,

When I was lodging my 858 visa, I can't find a section for police check, where can I upload these documents?

Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I was lodging my 858 visa, I can't find a section for police check, where can I upload these documents?
> 
> Thanks.


*If it is Australian Federal Police Clearance*
Evidence type: Character History, Evidence of
Document type: Australian Federal Police Clearance

*If it is Overseas Police Clearance*
Evidence type: Character History, Evidence of
Document type: Overseas Police Clearance - National


----------



## Anurag123

If I submit my EOI with one nominator....later if I would find a better nominator ...can I with draw my first EOI and apply the second EOI...or can I parallelly process both applications? Two EOI's with different nominators would create a problem?? Kindly respond...I need to Lodge first EOI soon


----------



## valerie_1

Anurag123 said:


> If I submit my EOI with one nominator....later if I would find a better nominator ...can I with draw my first EOI and apply the second EOI...or can I parallelly process both applications? Two EOI's with different nominators would create a problem?? Kindly respond...I need to Lodge first EOI soon


Was in a similar situation, I submitted my application late after checking with pros and cons of which nominator is better. It worked out well that way as 2 EOI can create confusion and delay or may be reject one ( by mistake reject both) 

I would say weigh in pros of both and apply one strong case.


----------



## Marz_Lux

Anurag123 said:


> If I submit my EOI with one nominator....later if I would find a better nominator ...can I with draw my first EOI and apply the second EOI...or can I parallelly process both applications? Two EOI's with different nominators would create a problem?? Kindly respond...I need to Lodge first EOI soon


Nominator is not essential at EOI stage so for sure do not complicate with dual EOI just because of this.
I would go with first nominator if it's good enough and you may refer that you may receive a nomination for xyz at later stage. 
Else if they is no long wait involved consider waiting for better nomination.


----------



## HBow

gtisp2020 said:


> If you don't get any response within 2 months, then it may take 9-12 months to get the outcome. I am waiting 8 months for the outcome.


I reckon longer than that now. I submitted in Nov, and by my calculations I expect to be waiting at least 7-10 months. So new applications will be well over a year if they don't hear back within the first 3 weeks.

Edit: I calculated 7-10 months from March left to wait. So that'd be 11-14 months total wait for Nov applications if they keep to their current assessment rates.


----------



## valerie_1

shankvijay said:


> When did you have your health exam ? I did mine last thursday and my family's this friday. We got separate Appointments. As long as you can share the update/info/Receipt for the Health exam, the Officer will consider - Thats what my Visa Lawyer mentioned. So you should be fine. If you can share the receipt or appointment booking details


Hi ShankVijay, mine was close enough situation. When do you get assigned with the case officer? My application still reads as received only although one person didn't need health examination, where as other's health exam is done but no info on Case Officer


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Anurag123 said:


> If I submit my EOI with one nominator....later if I would find a better nominator ...can I with draw my first EOI and apply the second EOI...or can I parallelly process both applications? Two EOI's with different nominators would create a problem?? Kindly respond...I need to Lodge first EOI soon


Hi Anurag,
It's fine to give one nominator at EOI stage and change later. 
You can't change the nominator only when you have submitted your application. But my question is why can't you give a name who is best. Why do you want to change later given you haven't submitted your EOI.


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Anurag123 said:


> If I submit my EOI with one nominator....later if I would find a better nominator ...can I with draw my first EOI and apply the second EOI...or can I parallelly process both applications? Two EOI's with different nominators would create a problem?? Kindly respond...I need to Lodge first EOI soon


When they assess your EOI, they go with your passport number and if you have submitted two EOIs, they may want to know why you have submitted twice and it may all cause delay. Submitting EOIs again and again is not advisable unless you have received a result ( say rejection) for the first one.


----------



## Monnaa

Hi Everyone,

I received the UID this afternoon
Sector: Data Science
EOI: 23rd June
Invitation: 26th March 2021
PhD student in computer science, submitted the thesis at the end of 2020, research assistant at Uni, and received the thesis examination results recently.
10+ papers w/ 500+ citations
Leave Australia several days before so off-shore

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI yesterday and just share my profile here:
> 
> Sector: Defence
> Offshore
> PhD degree obtained last December (USA)
> Currently a postdoc (USA)
> 10 journal papers
> 5 conference papers
> 7 memberships
> Peer-reviewer for 2 journals
> Few grants and awards
> Nominator from a offshore distinguished professor who is an Australian citizen
> 
> Not sure whether I will receive the UID finally as everyone here is excellent and brilliant, and this program is intensely competitive than before But one thing I make sure is I definitely need to wait 6+ months to know the outcome...OMG!


Did you get your degree assessed before submitting EOI?


----------



## shankvijay

valerie_1 said:


> Hi ShankVijay, mine was close enough situation. When do you get assigned with the case officer? My application still reads as received only although one person didn't need health examination, where as other's health exam is done but no info on Case Officer


I submitted in December and got EOI after 1 week or so. And all Docs requests in 1st week of Feb. I couldn't get Health or PCC dates, so my immi firm - Fragomen had submitted change/updates on dates. Family completed yesterday and even AFP has come. All updates will be handled by Fragomen on Monday. Would know more details by next week. Will keep all posted


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> Did you get your degree assessed before submitting EOI?


What's degree assessment? You mean for offshore degree we need to get the assessment although it's USA degree (English-speaking country)?


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> Did you get your degree assessed before submitting EOI?


Hi Dr.A, I checked the GTI official website, and they didn't mention the offshore applicants need to get degree assessed? How can you know? Thanks!


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> Hi Dr.A, I checked the GTI official website, and they didn't mention the offshore applicants need to get degree assessed? How can you know? Thanks!


Hi, I was asking this because I also submitted my EOI without it (I have a PhD from USA) and recently I saw someone posting about degree assessment for submitting EOI. Sorry to bother you


----------



## darkknight2099

Dr.A said:


> Hi, I was asking this because I also submitted my EOI without it (I have a PhD from USA) and recently I saw someone posting about degree assessment for submitting EOI. Sorry to bother you


Yes you need it. Check previous posts.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## happppy

darkknight2099 said:


> Yes you need it. Check previous posts.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Hi darknight2099, can you say more details about it?? My immi lawyer didn't mention it at all.


----------



## darkknight2099

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/faqs-have-been-updated-for-the-global-talent-visa-as-a-result-of-the-new-policy-/3765966800155974/


----------



## happppy

darkknight2099 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/faqs-have-been-updated-for-the-global-talent-visa-as-a-result-of-the-new-policy-/3765966800155974/


Hi Darknight2099, thanks for your help, but could you please send it again, or give me the key words? What you sent is invalid URL. Thank you!


----------



## Pippin35

Hello everyone, 
I received the uid yesterday. submitted eoi late June. sector medtech.
All the best for who are still waiting.
currently I am in bva while waiting for 485 grant. Can someone tell me whether there is an issue to submit 858 while on bridging visa A?


----------



## darkknight2099

happppy said:


> Hi Darknight2099, thanks for your help, but could you please send it again, or give me the key words? What you sent is invalid URL. Thank you!


https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migr...a-result-of-the-new-policy-/3765966800155974/

FAQs have been updated for the Global Talent Visa as a result of the new policy of 20th January 2021 mentioned in the previous post.
The Departments FAQs are here ...
UPDATE - Changes to Global Talent Independent eligibility
From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program solely on the basis of their qualifications.
Affected candidates are encouraged to consider whether they can demonstrate the Global Talent eligibility requirements outlined on our website page.
If you will not meet these requirements, we thank you for your interest and encourage you to apply again when you are eligible or to explore other visa options on our website.
If you have already received your invitation reference identifier, you will still be eligible to lodge an application for a Distinguished Talent (subclass 858) visa.
What requirements need to be met in order to apply under the Global Talent Independent program?
Refer to our website page for the latest information.
To be considered for an invitation to apply under the program, you need to demonstrate that you are highly skilled in one of the target sectors:
• AgTech
• Space and Advanced Manufacturing
• FinTech
• Energy and Mining Technology
• MedTech
• Cyber Security
• Quantum Information, Advanced Digital, Data Science and ICT
To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must also:
• prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding and exceptional achievements
• still be prominent in their field of expertise
• provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise
• have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
• have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant.
Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track-record of professional and outstanding achievements. This may include senior roles, patents, professional awards, international publications, media articles and international memberships.
Places are also available to PhD graduates and certain PhD students who can demonstrate their exceptional talent and international recognition. PhD students who are nearing completion of their degree must be able to demonstrate they had a record of outstanding achievement prior to commencing their PhD studies. Candidates also must demonstrate that their PhD qualification is equivalent to Australian standards.
Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July.
In assessing this, we will consider:
• current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or
• future job offers outlining remuneration, or
• recent PhD graduates and certain PhD students with relevant qualifications in the target sectors.
If you have already submitted an Expression of Interest
The Department will contact you if further information is required, or when an assessment has been made. We will not send an email confirming that we received your EOI. As we are experiencing significant delays, you may not hear from us for some time. Do not submit a further EOI as this will contribute to further delays. Please check your inbox and your junk mail folder regularly.
If you have submitted an EOI and want to provide additional documents that you did not include in your EOI, send them to [email protected] and we will attach them to your file. Please provide your passport number in your email. Note: this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents were attached to your file.
We cannot view .zip files, encrypted files or documents stored via cloud-based hyperlinks.
If you have already submitted an Expression of Interest as a Masters (by coursework or research) or Bachelor with Honours graduate
Please note that from 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent Independent program solely on the basis of their qualifications. This applies regardless of the date you submitted your EOI.
Affected candidates are encouraged to consider whether they can demonstrate the Global Talent eligibility requirements:
To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Independent program, individuals must:
• prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding and exceptional achievements
• still be prominent in their field of expertise
• provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their field of expertise
• have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
• have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia endorse them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant.
Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track-record of professional and outstanding achievements. This may include senior roles, patents, professional awards, international publications, media articles and international memberships.
Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600. This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July. In assessing this, we will consider current salary shown through payslips or a contract, or future job offers outlining remuneration.
If you will not meet these requirements, we thank you for your interest and encourage you to apply again when you are eligible or to explore other visa options on our website.
If you have already received your invitation reference identifier, you will still be eligible to lodge an application for a Distinguished Talent (subclass 858) visa.
PhD graduates and PhD students who are close to submission of their thesis
To be eligible under the Global Talent Independent program, PhD graduates must provide evidence that they have completed their studies in a priority sector within the last 3 years.
From 20 January 2021, PhD students must provide evidence that they are close to completing their PhD, and that they have a prior record of exceptional and outstanding professional achievement.
All PhD graduates and students must also provide evidence that their qualification meets Australian standards. They must provide evidence that shows they are exceptional and outstanding, and that their research has international significance.
If applicants are unable to meet these requirements, you may wish to withdraw your EOI and consider other visa options.
What evidence can I provide to demonstrate that my PhD qualification meets Australian standards?
The onus is on applicants to provide the Department with evidence that a qualification meets Australian standards. Applicants should refer to:
• The Australian Qualification Framework - https://www.aqf.edu.au/
• The Department of Education, Skills and Employment - https://internationaleducation.gov.au/
The department does not provide advice on, or referrals to particular service providers. If you are in need of migration assistance please refer to our website for information on who can assist you with your application - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../who-can-help.../overview
Will you check my claims and supporting information? What happens if I provide fraudulent, false or misleading information in support of my EOI or my visa application?
Checks will be undertaken on claims and supporting documentation provided in support of your EOI.
If you provide fraudulent, false or misleading information in support of your EOI (or visa application), this will be treated as a serious matter. If we consider that a person has been involved in migration fraud they may face penalties under the Migration Act 1958.
The provision of fraudulent, false or misleading information will have an adverse impact on your Global Talent EOI or your visa application and your EOI or your visa application may be refused, and a bar placed on you, preventing you from lodging future visa applications for 3-10 years. If you have already been granted the visa and information is obtained regarding the provision of fraudulent information, your visa may be cancelled.
How to apply for a visa through the Global Talent Independent program
Please go to the Global Talent Independent program website page for further information.
To be eligible to lodge (apply for) a Distinguished Talent visa through the Global Talent Independent program; you must be formally invited by the Department. Candidates can submit an Expression of Interest through the Global Talent contact form.
Please note, if you receive an error message in the Global Talent contact form, this is likely due to document upload limit, as the form can only have a maximum of 19MB.
I have been invited to the Global Talent program, but have not received an Invitation code.
As of 16 December 2020, all Global Talent invited for a Distinguished Talent visa application require an Invitation code. If you have not received an Invitation code and have requested one from us, please note we will issue you a code via return email within two business days of your enquiry. Once received, you can use this code to submit your visa application in ImmiAccount.
If you have been invited to apply for the Distinguished Talent visa and have been provided with a Global Talent Invitation Reference Identifier and Invitation Code
On 14 November 2020, the Distinguished Talent visas were consolidated into a single visa (subclass 858), which can be applied for and granted regardless of an applicant’s location.
If you have a draft of a subclass 124 visa application in ImmiAccount it will now automatically be an application for an 858 visa. You will need an Invitation code to edit or lodge it.
Applications lodged prior to 14 November 2020 will continue to be processed under the old criteria.
Please see our website for further information:
• https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../distinguished-talent-858
• https://immiauthor.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../distinguished...
All applicants who already have a Global Talent invitation reference identifier and Invitation code, including those who were previously eligible as a Masters (by coursework or research) or Bachelor with Honours graduate, will be eligible for visa assessment.
You must lodge the visa application and/or additional documents via ImmiAccount.
Please review the Department’s website for information about the 858 Distinguished Talent visa. The website provides information on:
• Health and police checks
• Identity
• Functional English
• Visa cost (application charge)
• Family unit – who you can include in your application
• Nominators.
Nominator
In order to apply for a Distinguished Talent visa you must be nominated by an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen, or an Australian organisation with a national reputation in the same field as you. The nominator needs to attest to your achievements and international standing and is not required to provide you with employment or assist you to become established in Australia.
Note: You cannot change your nominator once you have lodged your visa application. If you have not lodged your visa application and wish to change your nominator, you are not prevented from changing it, however doing so may lead to processing delays.
Global Talent Officers cannot be your nominator. You are encouraged to find your own nominator through your connections to Australia. Please see further information below regarding Nominators.
Can I lodge a Distinguished Talent visa application without a Global Talent Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code?
There are two pathways within the Distinguished Talent visa:
• The Global Talent pathway; and
• The Distinguished Talent pathway
The Distinguished Talent pathway has a very small number of annual places (200 places in 2020-21) and is subject to overwhelming demand. The program is only for the most exceptional and outstanding individuals. The current average processing time for the Distinguished Talent program is 12-16 months. If you are not eligible for a Global Talent invitation, you are strongly recommended to consider other visa options.
Distinguished Talent visa applications lodged prior to issuing of a Global Talent Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code will not receive priority processing.
Applicants who submit an EOI after they have lodged a Distinguish Talent visa application will be subject to standard EOI assessment timeframes, in line with the processing queue.
Am I required to provide evidence of functional English in order to lodge a valid visa application?
Global Talent Independent visa applicants are required to provide evidence of functional English, unless the applicant is a passport holder of applicable country, or the applicant elects to pay the 2nd VAC. The evidence needs to be provided at the time of application with no waiver provisions in place.
There is an exception for any primary applicant who is under 18 at the time of application.
There are a number of ways to demonstrate functional English proficiency. For information on how to demonstrate this level, please refer to more information on functional English requirements refer to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../functional-english
Do I need to undertake a health examination for my visa application?
Yes – all applicants applying for a Distinguished Talent visa are required to undertake health examinations to demonstrate they meet the health requirement. In some circumstances, family members who are not coming to Australia with the applicants might also need to undertake health examinations.
Do I need to have my health examinations completed before lodging the visa application?
No – you will be notified to undertake the health examinations after lodging your application successfully. When you are requested to undergo medicals, you will be provided with a HAP ID and a list of where the appointment can be undertaken.
The Department is aware of the disruptions to visa medical services, both in Australia and outside Australia, due to COVID-19. The visa processing area will take the extended timeframes and disruptions into account when considering your visa application.
For information on a visa medical services near you please refer to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../offices-and.../list by selecting your current location.
Do I need to have all my police clearances issued before lodging the visa application?
As part of the character requirement, applicants over 17 are required to provide police clearances from all the countries/regions where they have been residing for over 12 months (cumulatively) in the past 10 years.
Police clearances can be provided after lodging your visa application. However, as processing times for obtaining police clearances in certain countries/regions can be very long, you are encouraged to apply for the police clearances in advance and provide them when you lodge your visa application.
If you were unable to provide your police clearances at time of visa application, you will be notified by the Department to provide them. Some countries require a request letter or a form from us to present to the relevant authority when you apply for your police clearance. We will not provide them until we assess your application.
The Department is aware of the disruptions to police check issuing authorities due to COVID-19. The visa processing area will take the extended timeframes and disruptions into account when considering your visa application.
Can I include family members to my application?
You can include members of the family unit when you apply. You can also add family to your application at any time before we decide on your application. Family members who apply for the visa must meet our health and character requirements.
Members of the family unit (MoFU)
For visa purposes, you are a member of the main applicant's family unit if you are:
• the main applicant's spouse or de facto partner
• the main applicant's child, or their partner's child, who is not engaged, married or in a de facto relationship and is:
• aged under 18 years, or
• aged 18 to 23 years and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner, or
• aged 23 years or older and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner due to a partial or total physical or mental disability
• the dependent child of the child above
If you are under 18 years old, you can include:
• A parent
• Members of the family unit of that parent.
If you are a Migration Agent
Please attach Form 956 if you submit an EOI on behalf of a candidate.
If you believe your client has compassionate or compelling circumstances that should be considered for expedited processing, please provide appropriate evidence in support of these claims. We will only respond if we consider there are grounds for expedition.
For other matters, please refer your enquiry through to the Agents Gateway.
For any other immigration matters
Please refer your enquiries and feedback through to general enquiries or contact 131 881. Please visit our Department website to explore visa options.
COVID-19
Information on immigration arrangements during the COVID-19 outbreak is available at:
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/
Kind Regards,
Global Talent Independent program support


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## happppy

darkknight2099 said:


> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Thank you again!


----------



## darkknight2099

darkknight2099 said:


> All PhD graduates and students must also provide evidence that their qualification meets Australian standards. They must provide evidence that shows they are exceptional and outstanding, and that their research has international significance.
> If applicants are unable to meet these requirements, you may wish to withdraw your EOI and consider other visa options.
> What evidence can I provide to demonstrate that my PhD qualification meets Australian standards?
> The onus is on applicants to provide the Department with evidence that a qualification meets Australian standards. Applicants should refer to:
> • The Australian Qualification Framework - https://www.aqf.edu.au/
> • The Department of Education, Skills and Employment - https://internationaleducation.gov.au/
> The department does not provide advice on, or referrals to particular service providers. If you are in need of migration assistance please refer to our website for information on who can assist you with your application - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../who-can-help.../overview


----------



## rokaya

Pippin35 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received the uid yesterday. submitted eoi late June. sector medtech.
> All the best for who are still waiting.
> currently I am in bva while waiting for 485 grant. Can someone tell me whether there is an issue to submit 858 while on bridging visa A?


Congratulations! and Can you please share your profile? Thank you


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> Hi, I was asking this because I also submitted my EOI without it (I have a PhD from USA) and recently I saw someone posting about degree assessment for submitting EOI. Sorry to bother you


Hi Dr.A, as we are similar (both US degree), do you have any idea how to do degree qualification assessment? Doarknight2099 gave us some cues, but I'm still not sure what should we do.


----------



## Pippin35

rokaya said:


> Congratulations! and Can you please share your profile? Thank you


Onshore, post doc, medtech, 8 publications with 2 with international rerecognition/ relevance during PhD, ~9 conferences local and international


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> Hi Dr.A, as we are similar (both US degree), do you have any idea how to do degree qualification assessment? Doarknight2099 gave us some cues, but I'm still not sure what should we do.


I too don't have any idea actually. I thought if they require further evidence, they might ask during RFI and then I can get it assessed as It will cost couple of hundred dollars too.


----------



## gtisp2020

Pippin35 said:


> Onshore, post doc, medtech, 8 publications with 2 with international rerecognition/ relevance during PhD, ~9 conferences local and international


Congratulations @Pippin35 !

Could you please let us know about your specific area of research (public health, bioinformatics, drug discovery, basic science etc.)?


----------



## Anurag123

valerie_1 said:


> Was in a similar situation, I submitted my application late after checking with pros and cons of which nominator is better. It worked out well that way as 2 EOI can create confusion and delay or may be reject one ( by mistake reject both)
> 
> I would say weigh in pros of both and apply one strong case.


Thank you..


----------



## garlicdevs

My visa status is *further essessment* now, do you guys now when the visa is finalised after this stage?


----------



## DocHarp

Dr.A said:


> I too don't have any idea actually. I thought if they require further evidence, they might ask during RFI and then I can get it assessed as It will cost couple of hundred dollars too.


Hey, I also got my degree (PhD) from the US and submitted my EOI without any official assessment. Received my UID within a few weeks and they didn’t request any additional information relating to that (RFI for other stuff). I did notice that criteria though so I went on World Rankings and included the profile from my school when I originally submitted my EOI. That seemed to be sufficient.


----------



## happppy

DocHarp said:


> Hey, I also got my degree (PhD) from the US and submitted my EOI without any official assessment. Received my UID within a few weeks and they didn’t request any additional information relating to that (RFI for other stuff). I did notice that criteria though so I went on World Rankings and included the profile from my school when I originally submitted my EOI. That seemed to be sufficient.


Thank you for your datapoint, DocHarp! All the best.


----------



## valerie_1

garlicdevs said:


> My visa status is *further essessment* now, do you guys now when the visa is finalised after this stage?


How much time did it take from received to Further Assessment ? Mine shows as received although all the docs are completed from my end


----------



## garlicdevs

valerie_1 said:


> How much time did it take from received to Further Assessment ? Mine shows as received although all the docs are completed from my end


It appears after my health clearance provided


----------



## Pippin35

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations @Pippin35 !
> 
> Could you please let us know about your specific area of research (public health, bioinformatics, drug discovery, basic science etc.)?


Few of my publications are basic science, drug discovery, others are population health


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> How much time did it take from received to Further Assessment ? Mine shows as received although all the docs are completed from my end


There's actually one more stage between "Received" and "Further Assessment":
Submitted ➡ Received ➡ Initial assessment ➡ Further assessment ➡ Finalised (Read here for more info)

If yours still says "Received", that means that your application hasn't been looked by a case officer.

Once a case officer has been assigned to your application AND he/she has done the initial checks, the status will change to "Initial assessment", this is usually where people receive s56 request, including request for medical examination if it has not been completed by the time the case officer performs the initial checks.

After the s56 requests (including medical examination) have been fulfilled, then the status will change to "Further Assessment".

For me it took 4 calendar days from "Received" to "Initial assessment"; 1 calendar day from "Initial assessment" to "Further assessment"; then 10 calendar days from "Further assessment" to "Finalised". (Full details can be found here)


----------



## aiya6502

I was asked to hand in police clearance in 70 days, but we cannot meet the dead line. 
Which email should I send to request for extend the due date?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## QldYang

I got my UID this morning. 
EOI submitted: July 20th, 2020
Sector: Health industries
Got PhD degree from UQ in 2019. Research fellow in UQ. Salary (~90,000 per year) Public health (cardiovascular epidemiology). 35 publications (16 as first/corresponding author).
RFI: March 25, 2021 (simply ask my approval to change my sector from data science to health industries)
UID: March 29, 2021 
Thanks for the forum for providing useful information. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## swashah

Hi all,
Received an invitation this morning - EOI: June 16, 2020: So, people from June should not lose hope!

PS: I would appreciate some expert thoughts on my situation. I applied for 189 in August 2020 and waiting for this grant for the last 7 months. Now, I am confused about whether to wait for 189 or lodge gti (this will incur an additional AUD5K). Would appreciate any input.

Thanks and Goodluck to all awaiting!


----------



## PDD123

swashah said:


> Hi all,
> Received an invitation this morning - EOI: June 16, 2020: So, people from June should not lose hope!
> 
> PS: I would appreciate some expert thoughts on my situation. I applied for 189 in August 2020 and waiting for this grant for the last 7 months. Now, I am confused about whether to wait for 189 or lodge gti (this will incur an additional AUD5K). Would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks and Goodluck to all awaiting!





swashah said:


> Hi all,
> Received an invitation this morning - EOI: June 16, 2020: So, people from June should not lose hope!
> 
> PS: I would appreciate some expert thoughts on my situation. I applied for 189 in August 2020 and waiting for this grant for the last 7 months. Now, I am confused about whether to wait for 189 or lodge gti (this will incur an additional AUD5K). Would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks and Goodluck to all awaiting!


Congratulations, can you please share your profile


----------



## swashah

PDD123 said:


> Congratulations, can you please share your profile


DigiTech
Ph.D., 2020 - Australia Go8
10+ articles as the first author
scholarships, a couple of fellowships, some research featured on many media outlets such as CNN and many others
Reviewer for many conferences and journals, TPC member of conferences
academic experience - teaching/research with the industry focus


----------



## Bless&Hope

Hello everyone,

I am so happy to share with you guys that I was granted the global talent visa today. My timeline is as follows:
1/10/2020: EoI submitted.
4/01/2021: UID received (no RFI)
12/02/2021: Application submitted
16/02/2021: RFI received
17/03/2021: Requested documents submitted (health clearence+police clearance)
29/03/2021: 858 visa granted
Profile
Ph.D. candidate (thesis submitted-onshore- Digital technology). I have 9 years of academic and research experience. I have ~~30 research papers published. A total of 10 research papers from Ph.D. 5 are in Q1 SCI-indexed journals and the remaining in Q1 CORE A and CORE A* conferences. 

Congrats to everyone who received UID and Best of luck to everyone who is waiting !.

This forum is super helpful for me in the preparation of my visa application.


----------



## shankvijay

Bless&Hope said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you guys that I was granted the global talent visa today. My timeline is as follows:
> 1/10/2020: EoI submitted.
> 4/01/2021: UID received (no RFI)
> 12/02/2021: Application submitted
> 16/02/2021: RFI received
> 17/03/2021: Requested documents submitted (health clearence+police clearance)
> 29/03/2021: 858 visa granted
> Profile
> Ph.D. candidate (thesis submitted-onshore- Digital technology). I have 9 years of academic and research experience. I have ~~30 research papers published. A total of 10 research papers from Ph.D. 5 are in Q1 SCI-indexed journals and the remaining in Q1 CORE A and CORE A* conferences.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who received UID and Best of luck to everyone who is waiting !.
> 
> This forum is super helpful for me in the preparation of my visa application.


Congratulations  All the best for your future


----------



## Bless&Hope

shankvijay said:


> Congratulations  All the best for your future


Thank you .


----------



## bozorn

one of my friends received her UID today, PhD student, onshore, not from Go8 Uni.

EOI: 29/07/20, health sector. Thesis not yet submitted. On her initial application, she mentioned she would submit thesis by December, then got an extension until April 2021 and updated GTI about this.

Specific research are is proteomics.


----------



## Marz_Lux

swashah said:


> Hi all,
> Received an invitation this morning - EOI: June 16, 2020: So, people from June should not lose hope!
> 
> PS: I would appreciate some expert thoughts on my situation. I applied for 189 in August 2020 and waiting for this grant for the last 7 months. Now, I am confused about whether to wait for 189 or lodge gti (this will incur an additional AUD5K). Would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks and Goodluck to all awaiting!


Hi Swashah
Congratulations.
I am not sure whether this would be an option for you but in my PR application in 2011 my case officer was very friendly. I had few issues with work related documentation and she helped / guided me to reasonable alternatives.
Consider whether it will help if you update your case officer saying that you have GTI invitation and your 189 case can be expediated.


----------



## SamSil

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your valuable inputs !!! I'm pretty new to the forum .,.,.,
I'm just wondering some general info regarding the following.


1. My student visa will expire on *2022 Jan,* but I have completed my PhD earlier in *Jan 2021 (one year earlier)*. I'm just wondering how long do we have, to apply for a new 485 visa once our COE cancelled? 
2. Moreover, Will GTI accept us when we are on bridging visa (During the transition period from student visa to 485 visa), even though I have sent the EOI when I was within 6 months of the PhD submission ?

As always thank you everyone for sharing these info !!!

Sam


----------



## Bayleaf

SamSil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable inputs !!! I'm pretty new to the forum .,.,.,
> I'm just wondering some general info regarding the following.
> 
> 
> 1. My student visa will expire on *2022 Jan,* but I have completed my PhD earlier in *Jan 2021 (one year earlier)*. I'm just wondering how long do we have, to apply for a new 485 visa once our COE cancelled?


You must lodge your 485 application within six months of the date of course completion. This is the first date on which your educational institution notifies you that you have met the requirements for the award of their degree, diploma or trade qualification. This should not be confused with the date of conferral of award for example, a graduation ceremony.



SamSil said:


> 2. Moreover, Will GTI accept us when we are on bridging visa (During the transition period from student visa to 485 visa), even though I have sent the EOI when I was within 6 months of the PhD submission ?
> 
> As always thank you everyone for sharing these info !!!
> 
> Sam


Bridging visa is fine. Please refer to the "Have this visa" section of this page.


----------



## Anurag123

Lodging an EOI without a nominator would affect my chances of getting the invitation?


----------



## karthikgeek

Do we know how much visa left in GTI program for this year? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narumatu

SamSil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable inputs !!! I'm pretty new to the forum .,.,.,
> I'm just wondering some general info regarding the following.
> 
> 
> 1. My student visa will expire on *2022 Jan,* but I have completed my PhD earlier in *Jan 2021 (one year earlier)*. I'm just wondering how long do we have, to apply for a new 485 visa once our COE cancelled?
> 2. Moreover, Will GTI accept us when we are on bridging visa (During the transition period from student visa to 485 visa), even though I have sent the EOI when I was within 6 months of the PhD submission ?
> 
> As always thank you everyone for sharing these info !!!
> 
> Sam


Once your PhD has been confirmed you have six months to apply for 485. When the six months is over you can not apply again. I do not know how long your visa is valid for after your student candidature is over though. You need to confirm with an agent or make some research.


----------



## valerie_1

Bayleaf said:


> There's actually one more stage between "Received" and "Further Assessment":
> Submitted ➡ Received ➡ Initial assessment ➡ Further assessment ➡ Finalised (Read here for more info)
> 
> If yours still says "Received", that means that your application hasn't been looked by a case officer.
> 
> Once a case officer has been assigned to your application AND he/she has done the initial checks, the status will change to "Initial assessment", this is usually where people receive s56 request, including request for medical examination if it has not been completed by the time the case officer performs the initial checks.
> 
> After the s56 requests (including medical examination) have been fulfilled, then the status will change to "Further Assessment".
> 
> For me it took 4 calendar days from "Received" to "Initial assessment"; 1 calendar day from "Initial assessment" to "Further assessment"; then 10 calendar days from "Further assessment" to "Finalised". (Full details can be found here)


Thanks @Bayleaf . Is there any email id to request for case officer assignment etc ?


----------



## valerie_1

Anurag123 said:


> Lodging an EOI without a nominator would affect my chances of getting the invitation?


You had 2 nominators right? Why not select one and apply? I will give you my example.. my both were super solid nominator professor vs director and people here gave the best advice which was divided 50:50 based on their opinions. Ultimately I went with the one who would expedite and be available for me more if required. I would suggest at this stage select 1 instead of not selecting any. Worst scenario, you want to switch your nominator after UID received, tell the real reason of why and should be ok considering the other nominator is great too


----------



## Bayleaf

valerie_1 said:


> Thanks @Bayleaf . Is there any email id to request for case officer assignment etc ?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Fo1991

bullseye894 said:


> Hi! I submitted my EOI via Taskforce (back when it was a different form) and got an email that I may be contacted.
> 
> I replied to the email after a few days but it bounced. So now am wondering who do I contact to follow through. I checked LinkedIn and sent a message to a GTO. The GTO responded and asked me to email her.
> 
> Anyone with experience contacting a GTO like me? Is this a good sign, and my EOI will be processed soon?
> 
> @Bayleaf your thoughts please. Thank you.


how you contact taskforce ? could you please explain more ?


----------



## SamSil

Bayleaf said:


> You must lodge your 485 application within six months of the date of course completion. This is the first date on which your educational institution notifies you that you have met the requirements for the award of their degree, diploma or trade qualification. This should not be confused with the date of conferral of award for example, a graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> Bridging visa is fine. Please refer to the "Have this visa" section of this page.



Thank you Bayleaf for confirming!!! You are the best


----------



## SamSil

Narumatu said:


> Once your PhD has been confirmed you have six months to apply for 485. When the six months is over you can not apply again. I do not know how long your visa is valid for after your student candidature is over though. You need to confirm with an agent or make some research.


 Yes that's the problem I also just wondering. I called immigration but they too don't know the exact answer!!!


----------



## happppy

Anurag123 said:


> Lodging an EOI without a nominator would affect my chances of getting the invitation?


Yes, my lawyer told me it will reduce the chance significantly without a nominator, if your salary is already far away from AU$153K. Good luck.


----------



## Kadherin

Monnaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the UID this afternoon
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: 23rd June
> Invitation: 26th March 2021
> PhD student in computer science, submitted the thesis at the end of 2020, research assistant at Uni, and received the thesis examination results recently.
> 10+ papers w/ 500+ citations
> Leave Australia several days before so off-shore
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! Just a quick question. Did you notify them about leaving Australia? I have applied onshore but I had to leave Australia for compassionate reasons, hence the question.


----------



## shankvijay

Anurag123 said:


> Lodging an EOI without a nominator would affect my chances of getting the invitation?


Its a 50-50 Shot. I was told by Fragomen - Nominator will get your profile attention and a smooth processing. Without nomination/family nominated, will be delayed. You should check with Immi lawyer to help


----------



## swashah

Marz_Lux said:


> Hi Swashah
> Congratulations.
> I am not sure whether this would be an option for you but in my PR application in 2011 my case officer was very friendly. I had few issues with work related documentation and she helped / guided me to reasonable alternatives.
> Consider whether it will help if you update your case officer saying that you have GTI invitation and your 189 case can be expediated.


Hi Marz_Lux,
Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately, there has been no contact from CO as of yet. Not sure even if any co has been assigned or not. Is there any other way that I use to intimate the department regarding the gti invitation? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bayleaf

bullseye894 said:


> Hi! I submitted my EOI via Taskforce (back when it was a different form) and got an email that I may be contacted.
> 
> I replied to the email after a few days but it bounced. So now am wondering who do I contact to follow through. I checked LinkedIn and sent a message to a GTO. The GTO responded and asked me to email her.
> 
> Anyone with experience contacting a GTO like me? Is this a good sign, and my EOI will be processed soon?
> 
> @Bayleaf your thoughts please. Thank you.


I'm not familiar with the Taskforce path. My advice would be follow the GTO's advice (i.e. email her), and don't overthink.


----------



## Monnaa

Kadherin said:


> Congratulations! Just a quick question. Did you notify them about leaving Australia? I have applied onshore but I had to leave Australia for compassionate reasons, hence the question.


Nope.
I didn't tell them. I almost give up cause I have waited a long period. It seems no influence whether u are onshore or offshore. BTW, I received the uid within a week after landing.


----------



## PDD123

bozorn said:


> one of my friends received her UID today, PhD student, onshore, not from Go8 Uni.
> 
> EOI: 29/07/20, health sector. Thesis not yet submitted. On her initial application, she mentioned she would submit thesis by December, then got an extension until April 2021 and updated GTI about this.
> 
> Specific research are is proteomics.


Can you please share her profile? Also, did you received any outcome for your EOI?


----------



## Sky2021

Hi all,
I am from HK and submitted my EOI with form 1000 on Mar 22 and got rejected today.

Any reason to be rejected that quickly? Or HK got priority and it’s being reviewed within 1 week so it’s rejected? Thanks!


----------



## bala21ot

Sky2021 said:


> Hi all,
> I am from HK and submitted my EOI with form 1000 on Mar 22 and got rejected today.
> 
> Any reason to be rejected that quickly? Or HK got priority and it’s being reviewed within 1 week so it’s rejected? Thanks!


Sorry to hear that. Yes, HK is having priority process. One of my friend applied from HK and she got reply within a week


----------



## HarveyYoung

Sky2021 said:


> Hi all,
> I am from HK and submitted my EOI with form 1000 on Mar 22 and got rejected today.
> 
> Any reason to be rejected that quickly? Or HK got priority and it’s being reviewed within 1 week so it’s rejected? Thanks!


Can you please share your profile? What did they say in the rejection email? 
The reason you are rejected is, in the CO opinion, you are not eligible. And yes, as HKer, you may have priority processing, thus the outcome comes very quick.


----------



## Kadherin

Monnaa said:


> Nope.
> I didn't tell them. I almost give up cause I have waited a long period. It seems no influence whether u are onshore or offshore. BTW, I received the uid within a week after landing.


Thank you! And again congratulations!


----------



## Karak2002

hi 
when I applied for the EOI my salary was above 158K AUD and got the UID ..but when I am trying to apply for the Visa it is below 153K AUD. What should I write in Current salary ( due to exchange currency rate fluctuations? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Also, perquisites like Child education fees reimbursements it was like 178K AUD and now it is like 168K or thereabouts...What should 8 write in the Visa application as my current salary ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddySDN

kundikoi said:


> ll your docs are in goo





kundikoi said:


> Just be patient mate - if all your docs are in good order and you didn’t try to falsify anything, you’ll get the grant eventually.





kundikoi said:


> Reading this thread in its entirety and following the previously dished-out advice is the best way
> 
> 
> Just be patient mate - if all your docs are in good order and you didn’t try to falsify anything, you’ll get the grant eventually.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## bozorn

PDD123 said:


> Can you please share her profile? Also, did you received any outcome for your EOI?


She is a Ph.D. candidate (thesis not submitted yet, planning to submit in May). Master of pharmacy, no industry experience, no job, less than 2 years of academic experience. only 4 research papers, 2 of them published in nature magazine. Her specific research area is proteomics (health sector)

No I haven't received anything yet. Still waiting.


----------



## SaddySDN

MaYoda said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat but Onshore. App submitted on 8th Feb. Medical was already done in Jan 2021 for a student visa. S56 on the 18th Feb for international police clearance and birth certificate. responded on the same day. Did not hear from the Department yet. Today in the immi account I have noticed they put an estimated time of assessment up to 20 months.
> Hope we hear a positive outcome soon. All the best!
> Cheers,
> Yoda


Thanks Mate, I hope you got your 858 Visa Grant! Me still waiting and I believe, my 489 in-effect visa is what creating this delay!


----------



## Jan111

Hi friends,
If someone completed all the requirements of a degree but not conferral, is the uni inform the homeaffirs department that he/she completed his/her degree requirements?


----------



## Karak2002

Karak2002 said:


> hi
> when I applied for the EOI my salary was above 158K AUD and got the UID ..but when I am trying to apply for the Visa it is below 153K AUD. What should I write in Current salary ( due to exchange currency rate fluctuations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Can anyone help with this pls ? Don't want to overstate here. thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> Can anyone help with this pls ? Don't want to overstate here. thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


You can take the one year average for the currency rate
Cheers


----------



## Pippin35

Hi everyone,
Can you please tell me how to answer the question in 858 immi form- what is the usual country of residence- help on usual country of residence says - "for students visas usual country of residence refers to the applicants home country". But I am in bridging visa a now for 485, after completing phd. I am in Australia. So the usual country of residence is Australia ? Please help. Big thanks


----------



## Karak2002

NB said:


> You can take the one year average for the currency rate
> Cheers


thanks...that sounds about right...and gets me the bracket

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Hi All

Does anyone know how to Obtain the PCCs from Qatar and Indonesia Online or remotely ? 

Seems the immiaccount is expecting us to provide PCCs from all countries where we have visited and not just where we have lived for more than an Yr. The filters are not working. 

thanks.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Pippin35 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can you please tell me how to answer the question in 858 immi form- what is the usual country of residence- help on usual country of residence says - "for students visas usual country of residence refers to the applicants home country". But I am in bridging visa a now for 485, after completing phd. I am in Australia. So the usual country of residence is Australia ? Please help. Big thanks


current country of residence. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky2021

HarveyYoung said:


> Can you please share your profile? What did they say in the rejection email?
> The reason you are rejected is, in the CO opinion, you are not eligible. And yes, as HKer, you may have priority processing, thus the outcome comes very quick.


I got a generic rejection email. No specific reason provided.

DigiTech
Degree, MBA
3 patents, 3 articles
Joined 6 events as speaker which can be found on the Internet


> 15 years of experience in AI projects


Launched AI applications with over 1 million active users
Commercialized several AI research projects from local research institutes 
Salary slightly below threshold, but adding freelance income above threshold
Recently started an AI startup as CTO and got funding grants from Science Park in HK

I think I do not have enough international recognition? Also without Master/PhD could be a reason?

Thanks!


----------



## Bayleaf

Karak2002 said:


> Seems the immiaccount is expecting us to provide PCCs from all countries where we have visited and not just where we have lived for more than an Yr. The filters are not working.


Really? Things must have changed. 



Karak2002 said:


> Does anyone know how to Obtain the PCCs from Qatar and Indonesia Online or remotely ?


*Applying outside Qatar*
Apply in person or via mail at a foreign mission nearest to your current country of residence.
*Documents required*

letter from the Department of Home Affairs requesting the Certificate
four passport sized photographs
copy of your current and old passport
citizens: copy of your Qatari drivers licence or ID card
non-citizens: copy of all Qatari resident permits
full set of authenticated fingerprints

*Applying outside Indonesia*
Check this page

*For any other countries, check this **page**.*


----------



## Pippin35

Karak2002 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know how to Obtain the PCCs from Qatar and Indonesia Online or remotely ?
> 
> Seems the immiaccount is expecting us to provide PCCs from all countries where we have visited and not just where we have lived for more than an Yr. The filters are not working.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


What do you mean by filters? It is unbelievable that they ask police clearance from every country we visit.. I didnt comeacross anything like that when I fill the document


----------



## Rsaleh

Pippin35 said:


> What do you mean by filters? It is unbelievable that they ask police clearance from every country we visit.. I didnt comeacross anything like that when I fill the document


on the website they state that you need the PCC If you stayed in a country more than year, not form every country you visit. these information is not true, we filled our application last week.


----------



## shankvijay

All Docs submitted, Health Report, PCC - AFP Check - All Done. Lawyer has mentioned, it will definitely be delayed by another 2-3 weeks as everyone is going on Easter off


----------



## Karak2002

Bayleaf said:


> Really? Things must have changed.
> 
> 
> *Applying outside Qatar*
> Apply in person or via mail at a foreign mission nearest to your current country of residence.
> *Documents required*
> 
> letter from the Department of Home Affairs requesting the Certificate
> four passport sized photographs
> copy of your current and old passport
> citizens: copy of your Qatari drivers licence or ID card
> non-citizens: copy of all Qatari resident permits
> full set of authenticated fingerprints
> 
> *Applying outside Indonesia*
> Check this page
> 
> *For any other countries, check this **page**.*


my immiaccount page says ' recommends to procure PCC from Qatar, Indonesia...' but I stayed for about 7-8months in these countries...and not more... what does this imply ? to get or only get for those where you stayed more than 1 yr..

thanks a ton for the info

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Rsaleh said:


> on the website they state that you need the PCC If you stayed in a country more than year, not form every country you visit. these information is not true, we filled our application last week.


my immiaccount page says ' recommends to procure PCC from Qatar, Indonesia...' but I stayed for about 7-8months in these countries...and not more... what does this imply ? to get or only get for those where you stayed more than 1 yr..

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Pippin35 said:


> What do you mean by filters? It is unbelievable that they ask police clearance from every country we visit.. I didnt comeacross anything like that when I fill the document


my immiaccount page says ' recommends to procure PCC from Qatar, Indonesia....others.' but I stayed in Qtar and Indo ..for about 7-8months in these countries...and not more... what does this imply ? others I have stayed more than 1 yr

to get or only get for those where you stayed more than 1 yr..

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsaleh

Karak2002 said:


> my immiaccount page says ' recommends to procure PCC from Qatar, Indonesia...' but I stayed for about 7-8months in these countries...and not more... what does this imply ? to get or only get for those where you stayed more than 1 yr..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


mmm, my husband stayed in Edinburgh for 9 months and they didn't ask for a police check from UK. Maybe it depend on the country it self.


----------



## Shinning

*Visa Grant 858:*

Date of EOI: 30 June 2020 in the medical technology sector
Date of further document: 11 March 2021
Date of UID: 12 March 2021
Date of medical check: 27 March 2021
Date of visa grant: 30 March 2021

*summary of my CV:*
publication >25
citation >700
Reviewer 
Editor
PhD student, last six month in Australia


----------



## HarveyYoung

Shinning said:


> *Visa Grant 858:*
> 
> Date of EOI: 30 June 2020 in the medical technology sector
> Date of further document: 11 March 2021
> Date of UID: 12 March 2021
> Date of medical check: 27 March 2021
> Date of visa grant: 30 March 2021
> 
> *summary of my CV:*
> publication >25
> citation >700
> Reviewer
> Editor
> PhD student, last six month in Australia


Big congrat to you!


----------



## Karak2002

Rsaleh said:


> mmm, my husband stayed in Edinburgh for 9 months and they didn't ask for a police check from UK. Maybe it depend on the country it self.


hi..thanks...so when you say they - who is they ? the immiaccount bot system or the case officer ? in my case it is still the bot system prompting. and recommend is optional I believe? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsaleh

Karak2002 said:


> hi..thanks...so when you say they - who is they ? the immiaccount bot system or the case officer ? in my case it is still the bot system prompting. and recommend is optional I believe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


the bot system I mean, and we didn't receive a request for additional information from them yet.


----------



## valerie_1

Shinning said:


> *Visa Grant 858:*
> 
> Date of EOI: 30 June 2020 in the medical technology sector
> Date of further document: 11 March 2021
> Date of UID: 12 March 2021
> Date of medical check: 27 March 2021
> Date of visa grant: 30 March 2021
> 
> *summary of my CV:*
> publication >25
> citation >700
> Reviewer
> Editor
> PhD student, last six month in Australia


Congratulations, how much time did it take to have the application from Received to Initial Review or Final Assessment for you ?


----------



## Karak2002

Rsaleh said:


> the bot system I mean, and we didn't receive a request for additional information from them yet.


the bot is asking me to upload all necessary documents and some are mandatory and some seem optional ...and these docs are mentioned 'recommends' 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody-GTI

Anyone who logged the EOI after July got the invitation recently?


----------



## Jerry858

Melody-GTI said:


> Anyone who logged the EOI after July got the invitation recently?


Anxiously waiting. No news yet. I submitted my EOI on 29th July, mining sector.


----------



## PDD123

Hi all,
Just received my invitation. 
Profile; Ph.D. in last 6 months and Medtech sector. Total 8 publications and 4 from PhD. Research area; Tissue engineering


----------



## mGTI

Hi

Thank you for sharing all the information. I've gone through all the posts & just wanted to if my profile is worth applying for.

*Profile* 
Job: IT BA
Education: Masters
Salary: 110-120k
Potential to reach FWIT: Recruiters contact me all the time with short term contracts and can provide job ads exceeding the threshold 
Papers: No
Additional details:

Currently working on publishing a paper on Big Data 
Maintaining a website with current findings 
Mentoring Uni Students about requirement engineering 
Is it woth applying with all other amazing profiles I see on this forum? 
Thanks


----------



## Narumatu

Melody-GTI said:


> Anyone who logged the EOI after July got the invitation recently?


6th July still waiting ✌🏿✌🏿


----------



## Narumatu

mGTI said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for sharing all the information. I've gone through all the posts & just wanted to if my profile is worth applying for.
> 
> *Profile*
> Job: IT BA
> Education: Masters
> Salary: 110-120k
> Potential to reach FWIT: Recruiters contact me all the time with short term contracts and can provide job ads exceeding the threshold
> Papers: No
> Additional details:
> 
> Currently working on publishing a paper on Big Data
> Maintaining a website with current findings
> Mentoring Uni Students about requirement engineering
> Is it woth applying with all other amazing profiles I see on this forum?
> Thanks


I am sorry to say your profile isn’t strong enough for GTI.
1. Your highest degree is masters. Masters have been limited unless the person can show international recognition. Which would be highly impossible to justify in your case.
2.Your salary doesn’t meet the threshold and you not in PhD final semester.
3. No publication, planning to submit isn’t good enough.

You may consider other pathways.
Best wishes.


----------



## MaYoda

SaddySDN said:


> Thanks Mate, I hope you got your 858 Visa Grant! Me still waiting and I believe, my 489 in-effect visa is what creating this delay!


Still waiting


----------



## karthikgeek

Hi All

Is there a way to identify what state is my EOI other than just waiting?


Thanks
Karthik 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there a way to identify what state is my EOI other than just waiting?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


I don’t believe there is. :/


----------



## Khani Ba Many

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI on 10th July last year but have not heard anything back. Any idea when i can expect an outcome thanks.
Regards,
Khani


----------



## Msjsddds

Hi Guys,

Question: I have already provided my HAP ID (for a different visa with required health examinations and within 6 months) while lodging 858 visa, I still received an email with a new HAP ID. Is there a way that I can communicate with the case officer indicating that I have provided the HAP ID already?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yalemg

Khani Ba Many said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI on 10th July last year but have not heard anything back. Any idea when i can expect an outcome thanks.
> Regards,
> Khani


same day here, still waiting.


----------



## Johntabro23

Hey Guys,
Has someone had a similar problem - I submitted my EOI with a job offer at $160k but now have another offer at $190k. How do I update my EOI? Is it worth it?

Do you message officers on LinkedIn?


----------



## FDM

PDD123 said:


> Hi all,
> Just received my invitation.
> Profile; Ph.D. in last 6 months and Medtech sector. Total 8 publications and 4 from PhD. Research area; Tissue engineering


Congratulations receiving invitation. Please could you share the timeline for submission of your EOI and are you onshore or offshore?

Thanks


----------



## Mas123456

Johntabro23 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Has someone had a similar problem - I submitted my EOI with a job offer at $160k but now have another offer at $190k. How do I update my EOI? Is it worth it?
> 
> Do you message officers on LinkedIn?



Yes it worth it very much. Giving update will be like small pork to the department to remember your file and bring it up. Also it is a way to show that you are still prominent in your field. 


Meaaage on LinkedIn nope, just send the update as an Email to department with your name and passport number.


----------



## MailEngineer

Sky2021 said:


> I got a generic rejection email. No specific reason provided.
> 
> DigiTech
> Degree, MBA
> 3 patents, 3 articles
> Joined 6 events as speaker which can be found on the Internet
> 
> Launched AI applications with over 1 million active users
> Commercialized several AI research projects from local research institutes
> Salary slightly below threshold, but adding freelance income above threshold
> Recently started an AI startup as CTO and got funding grants from Science Park in HK
> 
> I think I do not have enough international recognition? Also without Master/PhD could be a reason?
> 
> Thanks!


It is a matter of how you present your profile, and being internationally recognized is one of the keys. If I were you, I would go over all the questions in form 1000 carefully, and try to understand why those questions were asked. You should then answer them, with more details, in a separate document and attach it in your next submission. Good luck!


----------



## richard_stk

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question: I have already provided my HAP ID (for a different visa with required health examinations and within 6 months) while lodging 858 visa, I still received an email with a new HAP ID. Is there a way that I can communicate with the case officer indicating that I have provided the HAP ID already?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I heard that a health examination can be used for one year. Maybe the health examination you got recently is not completed as PR requirement. For example, for temporary visa not related to health sector, we don't need to do blood test. For PR you need to do that. Hope other people confirm this point.


----------



## PDD123

PDD123 said:


> FDM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations receiving invitation. Please could you share the timeline for submission of your EOI and are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submission 25th July 2020
> UID received 31st March 2021
> Onshore Medtech
> Submitting thesis in April 2021
Click to expand...


----------



## shankvijay

Hi Everyone. Got my Visa today. 

Applied for GTI Visa Nov 11 2020
Docs and EOI - Dec 30 2020
PCC submitted - Feb 2020
Health Certificate : March 20 - 2020
Visa granted : April 1 - 2021

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## RainaAU

Hi all,
Just received my invitation.
Profile; Ph.D. in last 6 months and Medtech sector. Total 8 publications and 4 from PhD. Research area; Tissue engineering
[/QUOTE]

Hi, Congratulations. When you submitted your EOI, what was your highest qualification (for example Masters/ PhD). As you submitted your EOI in July and will submit your thesis in April, 2021, did you mention in your EOI that you will submit your thesis in last 6 month. Or what you did? Could you please inform this?


----------



## Pippin35

True, pr health examination has more health checks than for a temporary one


----------



## PDD123

RainaAU said:


> Hi all,
> Just received my invitation.
> Profile; Ph.D. in last 6 months and Medtech sector. Total 8 publications and 4 from PhD. Research area; Tissue engineering


Hi, Congratulations. When you submitted your EOI, what was your highest qualification (for example Masters/ PhD). As you submitted your EOI in July and will submit your thesis in April, 2021, did you mention in your EOI that you will submit your thesis in last 6 month. Or what you did? Could you please inform this?
[/QUOTE]

I submitted the EOI in July and was supposed to submit my thesis by December 2020. But due to COVID lockdown, I got an extension until April. I updated the department about this and also a job (postdoc) offer on 18th march and got the invitation yesterday. (Highest qualification is masters).


----------



## Narumatu

Woke up to a rejection today 6th July, looks like GTI doesn’t look at additional documents submitted after submitting the expression of interest.

Data Science!

PhD conferred by council. Certificate yet to be posted.
2 publication in A rank journals.
3 under reviews in A rank journal.
Few awards and scholarships
Some conferences.
3 journal reviews.
About six programming certificates.
Part time lecturer in a university in Aussie.

key note:
“From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.”

i choose masters as at time of applying since then was finalising my PhD thesis. I did update them when I submitted my thesis via email. 

I will try again once I obtain my PhD certificate.


----------



## Rsaleh

Narumatu said:


> Woke up to a rejection today 6th July, looks like GTI doesn’t look at additional documents submitted after submitting the expression of interest.
> 
> Data Science!
> 
> PhD conferred by council. Certificate yet to be posted.
> 2 publication in A rank journals.
> 3 under reviews in A rank journal.
> Few awards and scholarships
> Some conferences.
> 3 journal reviews.
> About six programming certificates.
> Part time lecturer in a university in Aussie.
> 
> key note:
> “From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.”
> 
> i choose masters as at time of applying since then was finalising my PhD thesis. I did update them when I submitted my thesis via email.
> 
> I will try again once I obtain my PhD certificate.


sad to hear that


----------



## Coco Hana

I think the requirement for this program is harder since they request very personal information from nomitator as"
· _Nomination for Global Talent_ (Form 1000) completed by an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen or Australian organisation with a national reputation in your target sector
· Nominator passport or evidence of immigration status in Australia, or evidence that an individual is authorised to nominate on behalf on an Australian organisation


----------



## stream1092

Hi everyone, this is regarding booking the health check-up. I know that currently, it is not possible to find an early date. However, having gone through some other posts earlier, people have been trying to modify the appointment for hours and then by chance getting an early date. I am also in the same boat and applying the same approach. Just wondering if there is any other smarter way for organizing this early let's a time frame of 2 weeks from now? My location is Melbourne. Any suggestions are welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## NB

stream1092 said:


> Hi everyone, this is regarding booking the health check-up. I know that currently, it is not possible to find an early date. However, having gone through some other posts earlier, people have been trying to modify the appointment for hours and then by chance getting an early date. I am also in the same boat and applying the same approach. Just wondering if there is any other smarter way for organizing this early let's a time frame of 2 weeks from now? Any suggestions are welcomed. Thank you.


Give your location for a meaningful answer
Cheers


----------



## stream1092

NB said:


> Give your location for a meaningful answer
> Cheers


My location is Melbourne


----------



## Patz

Hi,
what can we provide to the following question from the EoI form?
"Details of nominator's national reputation in the sector "


----------



## vmcanh

I am confused
In the "Details of your global talent" box, we should copy our cover letter or list our achievements then upload the cover letter as a file?


----------



## Bayleaf

Coco Hana said:


> I think the requirement for this program is harder since they request very personal information from nomitator as"
> · _Nomination for Global Talent_ (Form 1000) completed by an Australian citizen, permanent resident, eligible New Zealand citizen or Australian organisation with a national reputation in your target sector
> · Nominator passport or evidence of immigration status in Australia, or evidence that an individual is authorised to nominate on behalf on an Australian organisation


I personally agree that nominator's passport is a personal document and I found it awkward to ask for it, so I didn't ask my nominator for it.
But I did ask my nominator to fill out Form 1000 during the EOI stage, as suggested by my visa lawyer. With nominator's full name (including middle name), address and DOB, the Department of Home Affairs will be able to verify the nominator's identity.



Patz said:


> Hi,
> what can we provide to the following question from the EoI form?
> "Details of nominator's national reputation in the sector "


My nominator is an award-winning distinguished professor from a GO8 university.
I provided a copy of his profile from the university website, news reporting his recent awards, interview of him in a peer-reviewed scientific journal.
You can also provide a CV of your nominator.



vmcanh said:


> I am confused
> In the "Details of your global talent" box, we should copy our cover letter or list our achievements then upload the cover letter as a file?


Are you referring to the Global Talent EOI form?
If you are referring to the section "_Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy_":
There's a word limit in this box (300-750 characters), I normally suggest applicants to draft this in Microsoft Word, to get an idea of the character count then copy paste to the actual box.
I wrote it in dot points: aiming for short and concise. More details are covered in the attached cover letter or my CV.
Know your audience/reader: The case officers have many EOI to go through, this is where you can grab their attention without opening any of your supporting documents, and I don't think giant chunks of text full of jargon will be any helpful.


----------



## vmcanh

[/QUOTE]
Are you referring to the Global Talent EOI form?
If you are referring to the section "_Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy_":
There's a word limit in this box (300-750 characters), I normally suggest applicants to draft this in Microsoft Word, to get an idea of the character count then copy paste to the actual box.
I wrote it in dot points: aiming for short and concise. More details are covered in the attached cover letter or my CV.
Know your audience/reader: The case officers have many EOI to go through, this is where you can grab their attention without opening any of your supporting documents, and I don't think giant chunks of text full of jargon will be any helpful.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the valuable information.
What should we do If our salary can not meet the threshold income, and also cannot find the job ads?
Could we add the job ads with a lower income threshold?
Or leave this box as "NO"


----------



## Bayleaf

vmcanh said:


> Thank you for the valuable information.
> What should we do If our salary can not meet the threshold income, and also cannot find the job ads?


It will be nice if your current salary meet the Fair Work high income threshold, or if you have an Australia job offer that meets this threshold. If no, you need to demonstrate evidence that you have the *potential/ability/qualification* to reach this threshold in Australia, i.e. job advertisements for roles in Australia you are qualified to undertake.



vmcanh said:


> Could we add the job ads with a lower income threshold?


I don't think it will be helpful.



vmcanh said:


> Or leave this box as "NO"


This is the honest way to go, but might set you behind in the queue, when comparing with those that say "YES" and can demonstrate ability to reach the Fair Work high income threshold. Do keep in mind that this is a very competitive program and not everyone will get UID even after 9 months of waiting.


----------



## Jesmine

Hi All, 

How long it will take to get a response from the department after responding to RFI?


----------



## bozorn

Hi I have received RFI today, haven't submitted my thesis yet, but just started working in a medtech MNC from yesterday onwards. Salary is only $95K way below threshold. I have only one below average publication under my name.

anyone here with a similar situation like mine? or could someone give advise how to respond to this RFI? any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## newmember24

Hi @Bayleaf , I am getting ready to re-submit my EOI after the rejection. Do you think submitting a power point file (including awards, publications etc) instead of attaching multiple pdfs (and multiple emails) could be a good idea?


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> Woke up to a rejection today 6th July, looks like GTI doesn’t look at additional documents submitted after submitting the expression of interest.
> 
> Data Science!
> 
> PhD conferred by council. Certificate yet to be posted.
> 2 publication in A rank journals.
> 3 under reviews in A rank journal.
> Few awards and scholarships
> Some conferences.
> 3 journal reviews.
> About six programming certificates.
> Part time lecturer in a university in Aussie.
> 
> key note:
> “From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.”
> 
> i choose masters as at time of applying since then was finalising my PhD thesis. I did update them when I submitted my thesis via email.
> 
> I will try again once I obtain my PhD certificate.


Sorry to hear about this mate!


----------



## Bayleaf

newmember24 said:


> Hi @Bayleaf , I am getting ready to re-submit my EOI after the rejection. Do you think submitting a power point file (including awards, publications etc) instead of attaching multiple pdfs (and multiple emails) could be a good idea?


I didn't do this but I actually like this idea (similar to a pitch deck). I think this is actually better than a cover letter.
But of course, don't go overboard and make 100 slides. I think delivering key achievement in a concise manner is still important.
Even though you are going to make a power point file, do remember to export as pdf. As the EOI form only takes pdf, jpg,png

Anyway, I still think you still need to upload separate pdfs for your awards, publication etc, in case they want to examine closely. The pitch deck your proposed above can be a replacement for cover letter.


----------



## Pippin35

newmember24 said:


> Sorry to hear about this mate!


Sorry to hear that. You may reapply. Good luck


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> Sorry to hear about this mate!


Hopefully the second time will the charm!


----------



## Narumatu

Narumatu said:


> Woke up to a rejection today 6th July, looks like GTI doesn’t look at additional documents submitted after submitting the expression of interest.
> 
> Data Science!
> 
> PhD conferred by council. Certificate yet to be posted.
> 2 publication in A rank journals.
> 3 under reviews in A rank journal.
> Few awards and scholarships
> Some conferences.
> 3 journal reviews.
> About six programming certificates.
> Part time lecturer in a university in Aussie.
> 
> key note:
> “From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent program, solely on the basis of their qualifications. This includes candidates who submitted an EOI prior to this date.”
> 
> i choose masters as at time of applying since then was finalising my PhD thesis. I did update them when I submitted my thesis via email.
> 
> I will try again once I obtain my PhD certificate.
> 
> “We have assessed that the information you have provided does not demonstrate that you meet the Global Talent program eligibility. This EOI is now closed and there are no review rights for this decision. If you wish to be considered in future (for example, when you obtain your PhD) you must submit a new EOI using our online form.”


hopefully, when I do get my certificate can obtain the UID in the next application.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## newmember24

Bayleaf said:


> I didn't do this but I actually like this idea (similar to a pitch deck). I think this is actually better than a cover letter.
> But of course, don't go overboard and make 100 slides. I think delivering key achievement in a concise manner is still important.
> Even though you are going to make a power point file, do remember to export as pdf. As the EOI form only takes pdf, jpg,png
> 
> Anyway, I still think you still need to upload separate pdfs for your awards, publication etc, in case they want to examine closely. The pitch deck your proposed above can be a replacement for cover letter.


Thanks @Bayleaf ! Your response is very helpful.


----------



## Pippin35

Hi everyone,
When you fill the 858 form, did you attach form 80 or form 1221? Has anyone granted pr without submitting those 2 forms? Thanks inadvance. In the attachment section in the drop down list it does not show attachment for form 80 or 1221.


----------



## Bayleaf

Pippin35 said:


> Hi everyone,
> When you fill the 858 form, did you attach form 80 or form 1221? Has anyone granted pr without submitting those 2 forms? Thanks inadvance. In the attachment section in the drop down list it does not show attachment for form 80 or 1221.


I got my visa granted without submitting Form 80 and Form 1221, the case officer also didn't ask for them. If you look at those forms, most (if not all) questions are already covered in the IMMI application, so they don't really add value/information to your application.


----------



## Pippin35

Bayleaf said:


> I got my visa granted without submitting Form 80 and Form 1221, the case officer also didn't ask for them. If you look at those forms, most (if not all) questions are already covered in the IMMI application, so they don't really add value/information to your application.


Thank you!


----------



## vmcanh

I have just submitted EOI, they noticed that they will not send a confirmation email, is it normal?
My profile:

PhD in Polymer Science, submit to Energy sector
20 papers (10 as first author) with over 140 citations.
3 Korean patents
Joined tens of conferences
granted 6 projects as member.
several times as peer-reviewers
How is my chance?
Hope it go well.


----------



## Nadeehach

Received my UID today.
EOI submitted on 01st July 2020
Requested additional information on 22nd March 2021
Replied with additional information on 30th March
Received UID 01 April 2021

My area is infrastructure (originally applied for Advanced Manufacturing) I am a PhD Civil Engineering with Google fellowship, MIT 35 under 35 finalist, patent (filed)


----------



## sameh2030

Hi all,

I responded to an RFI on March 23rd and attached a very strong 9 reference letters from people located in 7 countries attesting to my innovation and international achievements. I also updated the department on Monday with Form 1000 signed by the CEO (Signatory) of a leading global company with a branch in Australia (AU company nomination). I also shared an employment contract in AU well above the FWHIT and a letter from the company highlighting the importance and criticality of my role to the company's business in Australia. 

I haven't received any response yet from the department whilst seeing other people receiving responses to their RFI within very few days. Any advice on when should I follow up? any idea what could be the reason for the taking more time than usual to hear back from them?

Any feedback would be really appreciated.


----------



## NB

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I responded to an RFI on March 23rd and attached a very strong 9 reference letters from people located in 7 countries attesting to my innovation and international achievements. I also updated the department on Monday with Form 1000 signed by the CEO (Signatory) of a leading global company with a branch in Australia (AU company nomination). I also shared an employment contract in AU well above the FWHIT and a letter from the company highlighting the importance and criticality of my role to the company's business in Australia.
> 
> I haven't received any response yet from the department whilst seeing other people receiving responses to their RFI within very few days. Any advice on when should I follow up? any idea what could be the reason for the taking more time than usual to hear back from them?
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


Have you done a PHD ?
Cheers


----------



## sameh2030

NB said:


> Have you done a PHD ?
> Cheers


Nope, I am applying based on my profession, not academia.


----------



## Bayleaf

vmcanh said:


> I have just submitted EOI, they noticed that they will not send a confirmation email, is it normal?











(Source: Global Talent Expression of Interest Form)


----------



## kundikoi

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I responded to an RFI on March 23rd and attached a very strong 9 reference letters from people located in 7 countries attesting to my innovation and international achievements. I also updated the department on Monday with Form 1000 signed by the CEO (Signatory) of a leading global company with a branch in Australia (AU company nomination). I also shared an employment contract in AU well above the FWHIT and a letter from the company highlighting the importance and criticality of my role to the company's business in Australia.
> 
> I haven't received any response yet from the department whilst seeing other people receiving responses to their RFI within very few days. Any advice on when should I follow up? any idea what could be the reason for the taking more time than usual to hear back from them?
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


The 9 letters from 7 countries could be the reason - why would one overwhelm the COs with that much info 🤷🏻‍♂️ I’ve never seen an RFI requesting more than one reference letter - and 1 strong one from 1 country (AUS) always trumps the others. 
Not clear why you haven’t provided the Form 1000 in the RFI response (submitting it via an update instead), but overall this looks like a simple user error that’s just going to take more time to process than the straightforward cases.


----------



## PDD123

Hi all,

In the 858 application, what evidence can be attached in the final attach documents section of "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia" .

Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

PDD123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the 858 application, what evidence can be attached in the final attach documents section of "Evidence of ability to become established in Australia" .
> 
> Thanks



Current job offer/work contract in Australia
Supporting letter issued by Australia employerdetailing your job nature, working hours, salary
Job ads for roles in Australia you are qualified to undertake
Research grant notification


----------



## Marz_Lux

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I responded to an RFI on March 23rd and attached a very strong 9 reference letters from people located in 7 countries attesting to my innovation and international achievements. I also updated the department on Monday with Form 1000 signed by the CEO (Signatory) of a leading global company with a branch in Australia (AU company nomination). I also shared an employment contract in AU well above the FWHIT and a letter from the company highlighting the importance and criticality of my role to the company's business in Australia.
> 
> I haven't received any response yet from the department whilst seeing other people receiving responses to their RFI within very few days. Any advice on when should I follow up? any idea what could be the reason for the taking more time than usual to hear back from them?
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


Hi Sameh,

There may be an element of general slowdown due to holiday season (Easter / 3 weeks school holidays). Most of my friends there are taking time off to make-up for lost Xmas and anticipating this as final holiday opportunity of the season in advance of upcoming winters and delayed vaccine roll-out. 

I understand from your note that you provided RFI update on 23th March and Form 1000 later on Mon (29th March). My suggestion would be to not follow-up with Dpt again anytime soon. 

With job offer and achievements you seems to tick all key boxes. Best wishes


----------



## sameh2030

kundikoi said:


> The 9 letters from 7 countries could be the reason - why would one overwhelm the COs with that much info 🤷🏻‍♂️ I’ve never seen an RFI requesting more than one reference letter - and 1 strong one from 1 country (AUS) always trumps the others.
> Not clear why you haven’t provided the Form 1000 in the RFI response (submitting it via an update instead), but overall this looks like a simple user error that’s just going to take more time to process than the straightforward cases.


Thanks for your response kundikoi, the RFI is mainly asking me to prove that I have been a key leader in the international projects that I mentioned, so given that I work with an international team spread in multiple countries, I had to get them to attest to my role at these international projects, keynotes, and some innovations. Anyway, my RFI response was well-organized as I created a nice index for the officer to briefly describe each attachment in one sentence including info about who issued the letter, their roles and the areas they cover. 

With regards to the Nomination, I couldn't get the nomination signed before the deadline of my RFI response. Hence, sent it separately as soon as I received it. It's not easy to get a signed nomination by the signatory of a global company, it takes time and required me to involve all my management chain including the HR VP in the process and to have the buy-in from all parties.


----------



## sameh2030

Marz_Lux said:


> Hi Sameh,
> 
> There may be an element of general slowdown due to holiday season (Easter / 3 weeks school holidays). Most of my friends there are taking time off to make-up for lost Xmas and anticipating this as final holiday opportunity of the season in advance of upcoming winters and delayed vaccine roll-out.
> 
> I understand from your note that you provided RFI update on 23th March and Form 1000 later on Mon (29th March). My suggestion would be to not follow-up with Dpt again anytime soon.
> 
> With job offer and achievements you seems to tick all key boxes. Best wishes


Many thanks for your advice Marz, that makes perfect sense, I will give it more time then. Finger-crossed
Wishing you a pleasant time and a happy easter!


----------



## Ken Maina

Sky2021 said:


> I got a generic rejection email. No specific reason provided.
> 
> DigiTech
> Degree, MBA
> 3 patents, 3 articles
> Joined 6 events as speaker which can be found on the Internet
> 
> Launched AI applications with over 1 million active users
> Commercialized several AI research projects from local research institutes
> Salary slightly below threshold, but adding freelance income above threshold
> Recently started an AI startup as CTO and got funding grants from Science Park in HK
> 
> I think I do not have enough international recognition? Also without Master/PhD could be a reason?
> 
> Thanks!


This seem to be a strong profile. Not sure what the issue could be.i don't think Master/Phd could be the reason as we have seen a huge number of people get UID with a bachelors degree only. Don't give up. You can make another try. probably use a migration lawyer like hannan tew.


----------



## Narumatu

Did anyone get this in their rejection email? Trying to find out if there is hope when I do obtain my PhD certificate!


----------



## DocHarp

stream1092 said:


> Hi everyone, this is regarding booking the health check-up. I know that currently, it is not possible to find an early date. However, having gone through some other posts earlier, people have been trying to modify the appointment for hours and then by chance getting an early date. I am also in the same boat and applying the same approach. Just wondering if there is any other smarter way for organizing this early let's a time frame of 2 weeks from now? My location is Melbourne. Any suggestions are welcomed. Thank you.


Hey Stream, to get an earlier date for the health assessment, you have to persistent and patient. The trick is to check the system everyday and hope that someone has canceled their appointment. This is a 5-min/day investment including the time it takes to log-in.

On 18 March, I booked an appointment for end of May, which was too far for me. So I checked 3 times a day (corresponding with meal times since I was on my phone anyway). It may seem like a lot but I ended up moving my appointment up 4 times, ultimately landing a health appointment on 27 March (just a week and a half from when Immiaffairs originally requested the health check from me). 

Good Luck!


----------



## Jesmine

sameh2030 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I responded to an RFI on March 23rd and attached a very strong 9 reference letters from people located in 7 countries attesting to my innovation and international achievements. I also updated the department on Monday with Form 1000 signed by the CEO (Signatory) of a leading global company with a branch in Australia (AU company nomination). I also shared an employment contract in AU well above the FWHIT and a letter from the company highlighting the importance and criticality of my role to the company's business in Australia.
> 
> I haven't received any response yet from the department whilst seeing other people receiving responses to their RFI within very few days. Any advice on when should I follow up? any idea what could be the reason for the taking more time than usual to hear back from them?
> 
> Any feedback would be really appreciated.


I also responded to an RFI on 19th March and nervously waiting for a response.


----------



## nilajha

Dear all - I had submitted my EOI back in December 2020. MedTech Onshore PhD near completion. I hadn't submitted any reco letters or form1000 - but now I am planning to. I asked my supervisors and they said that I send them some samples so they know what they should be writing. I would really appreciate if someone similar to my profile share their reco letters / form1000 <*SNIP*> - I want to use it as an example to see what I should ask my supervisors ? You guys are awesome many thanks.


----------



## Patz

Narumatu said:


> Did anyone get this in their rejection email? Trying to find out if there is hope when I do obtain my PhD certificate!
> View attachment 99397


Yes I got the same message. I think they are sending a same rejection email


----------



## Narumatu

Patz said:


> Yes I got the same message. I think they are sending a same rejection email


Okay thanks!


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> Did anyone get this in their rejection email? Trying to find out if there is hope when I do obtain my PhD certificate!
> View attachment 99397


It's the same I got...I'm planning to re-submit after I get my PhD finalised as well


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> It's the same I got...I'm planning to re-submit after I get my PhD finalised as well


Guess we are in the same boat! I will also resubmit after I receive my PhD hoping by then one of my papers under review would be accepted. 
Apart from awards and publication. Is there any way else to show international recognition ?


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> Guess we are in the same boat! I will also resubmit after I receive my PhD hoping by then one of my papers under review would be accepted.
> Apart from awards and publication. Is there any way else to show international recognition ?


I'd say international conference presentations, articles on newspapers (online) and so on


----------



## NeuroGuy

Narumatu said:


> Guess we are in the same boat! I will also resubmit after I receive my PhD hoping by then one of my papers under review would be accepted.
> Apart from awards and publication. Is there any way else to show international recognition ?


Reviewing other people's work counts too. You could ask your supervisor to recommend you to review papers they don't have time to review. Remember to keep a record of your activity on publon.


----------



## markovianmind

Hi 

What are the chances of getting rejected in visa filing stage after getting EOI approval? Do the visa officers look at your application with same lens or is it more focused on if the documents are there and health check has been completed etc? 

Thanks


----------



## NB

markovianmind said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the chances of getting rejected in visa filing stage after getting EOI approval? Do the visa officers look at your application with same lens or is it more focused on if the documents are there and health check has been completed etc?
> 
> Thanks


There is no evidence checking at the EOI stage
Once you have the invite and you submit the application, your application will be checked thoroughly by the case officer including employer visit in rare cases to ensure that all your claims are correct
Cheers


----------



## Narumatu

NeuroGuy said:


> Reviewing other people's work counts too. You could ask your supervisor to recommend you to review papers they don't have time to review. Remember to keep a record of your activity on publon.


Thanks this helps a lot. I have reviewed for three journals and have the reviewer certificate. Unfortunately, my supervisor retired in December 2020, hence hard to ask him for any reviews.


----------



## Narumatu

Sorry to ask non GTI question here but I seem to not find anywhere else to ask.

my question is for subclass 190, if you do not plan to claim point for work experience. Would vetassess still give you positive feedback when you can’t show 20 hours working time?


----------



## VIP006

After following this thread for long it seems that there are few exception who received their EOI approval in real fast track, but for rest it is slow in the queue process. Any idea if someone apply today will he stand chance till end of June 2021, when this programme period will end?
Or any suggestion indication what attract attention of case officer for early assessment of EOI?


----------



## NeuroGuy

Narumatu said:


> Thanks this helps a lot. I have reviewed for three journals and have the reviewer certificate. Unfortunately, my supervisor retired in December 2020, hence hard to ask him for any reviews.


Three sounds good in my opinion.


----------



## gtisp2020

VIP006 said:


> Or any suggestion indication what attract attention of case officer for early assessment of EOI?


In most cases, *high salary*


----------



## gtisp2020

Narumatu said:


> Sorry to ask non GTI question here but I seem to not find anywhere else to ask.
> 
> my question is for subclass 190, if you do not plan to claim point for work experience. Would vetassess still give you positive feedback when you can’t show 20 hours working time?


As far as I know, VETASSESS does not count <20hrs job time as work experience. In most cases, you will need at least 1 year post-qualification work experience (related to your occupation) for positive skill aseesemnt and VEVETASSESS does not count PhD work as experience any more. Hope this helps!


----------



## VIP006

gtisp2020 said:


> In most cases, *high salary*


If applied consistently it’s fair. Albeit All applicants show potential to earn high salary but may be they are looking for ones who are already earning above requisite threshold.


----------



## ninvenky

Does including a Nominator at the EOI stage increase chances of approval of an otherwise strong (and decision ready) application? If so, isn't it sort of catch 22 because to even be eligible for an ACS Nomination, one has to get the unique identifier.

Let me know if anyone has any tips. I'm planning to submit my application next month.


----------



## Narumatu

NeuroGuy said:


> Three sounds good in my opinion.


Thank you NeuroGuy!


----------



## Kadherin

gtisp2020 said:


> In most cases, *high salary*


I know 2 cases when the EOI arrived in 2 weeks. No PhD thought both of them have an amazing CV and remarkable expertise. Salary way way higher than the threshold. So absolutely agree on the salary as one of the most important factors here.


----------



## Zmajche88

Ok new week starts today after a public holiday 
Fingers crossed everyone. Hope they start August soon. It's been a month since they started July


----------



## Khani Ba Many

Zmajche88 said:


> Ok new week starts today after a public holiday
> Fingers crossed everyone. Hope they start August soon. It's been a month since they started July
> 
> Hi,
> Yes, lets hope for the best. I applied on 10th July 2020 since then no news. Don't know whats going on.
> Regards,
> Khani


----------



## FDM

Applied on 08th July but no response.


----------



## Jerry858

Hi members, I think Officers who deal with EOIs would be based on the submitted time, sector, onshore/offshore, and many other factors. I would recommend that we update our information here with more details, so others can estimate the processing time of their EOIs. 

EOI submitted on 29th July 2020, Energy and Mining sector, onshore. Still waiting.


----------



## Jay.Niu

Jerry858 said:


> Hi members, I think Officers who deal with EOIs would be based on the submitted time, sector, onshore/offshore, and many other factors. I would recommend that we update our information here with more details, so others can estimate the processing time of their EOIs.
> 
> EOI submitted on 29th July 2020, Energy and Mining sector, onshore. Still waiting.


Same sector from 21th July, 2020, no response, it is difficult to get it. have no confidence.


----------



## yalemg

EOI submitted 8th of July Data science, onshore, postdoc 38 publications (>1000 citations) still waiting.
However, I have submitted another application on Jan for MedTech sectors.
I was wondering if anyone had similar history (two EOI) applications and heard back for the first application?


----------



## Jerry858

Jay.Niu said:


> Same sector from 21th July, 2020, no response, it is difficult to get it. have no confidence.


Fingers crossed and all the best to all of us. It seems like I still need to wait a couple of weeks to get a response.


----------



## Jay.Niu

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210201362-document-released.PDF, does it mean phd within six month will not be invited?


----------



## Bayleaf

Jay.Niu said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210201362-document-released.PDF, does it mean phd within six month will not be invited?


I think in the last 50 pages of so in this thread I have seen a couple of late stage PhD students received UID.

So my interpretation of 'unemployed' in this FOI: 'neither being employed nor studying PhD'.

If they disqualified late stage PhD student from EOI, they would clearly state this on the Eligibility page of the GTI website and mention in their automated response email, as they have done when they exclude Master and Honours recent graduates from the academic stream of GTI program.

What I found interesting is that the number of UID issued in this newer FOI is *less than* the older FOI.
In this current FOI, it states that *1447* UID were issued between 1st July 2020 - 24th Feb 2021;
in the previous FOI, it stated that *1701* UID were issued between 7th July 2020 - 31st Jan 2021.

One would expect the UID number go higher in the newer FOI, and not lower.

I understand they mentioned before: "_As data is drawn from a dynamic environment, the information is correct at the time of publication and figures may differ slightly from previous or future reporting. _" (Source)
But still, a difference of 254 UID is almost a month's worth of UID, where did they go?

The good news is there still plenty of space to fill for this financial year quota of 15,000. Good luck to all prospect applicants.


----------



## Jay.Niu

Bayleaf said:


> I think in the last 50 pages of so in this thread I have seen a couple of late stage PhD students received UID.
> 
> So my interpretation of 'unemployed' in this FOI: 'neither being employed nor studying PhD'.
> 
> If they disqualified late stage PhD student from EOI, they would clearly state this on the Eligibility page of the GTI website and mention in their automated response email, as they have done when they exclude Master and Honours recent graduates from the academic stream of GTI program.
> 
> What I found interesting is that the number of UID issued in this newer FOI is *less than* the older FOI.
> In this current FOI, it states that *1447* UID were issued between 1st July 2020 - 24th Feb 2021;
> in the previous FOI, it stated that *1701* UID were issued between 7th July 2020 - 31st Jan 2021.
> 
> One would expect the UID number go higher in the newer FOI, and not lower.
> 
> I understand they mentioned before: "_As data is drawn from a dynamic environment, the information is correct at the time of publication and figures may differ slightly from previous or future reporting. _" (Source)
> But still, a difference of 254 UID is almost a month's worth of UID, where did they go?
> 
> The good news is there still plenty of space to fill for this financial year quota of 15,000. Good luck to all prospect applicants.


Thanks for your analysis


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi guys, 

According to the current progress, can the applications in each month be finalized within one month? 
I logged my EOI on 23rd Oct, can I expect the invitation or rejection in June 2021?
Thanks for sharing your opinion and thinking.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Bayleaf said:


> I think in the last 50 pages of so in this thread I have seen a couple of late stage PhD students received UID.
> 
> So my interpretation of 'unemployed' in this FOI: 'neither being employed nor studying PhD'.
> 
> If they disqualified late stage PhD student from EOI, they would clearly state this on the Eligibility page of the GTI website and mention in their automated response email, as they have done when they exclude Master and Honours recent graduates from the academic stream of GTI program.
> 
> What I found interesting is that the number of UID issued in this newer FOI is *less than* the older FOI.
> In this current FOI, it states that *1447* UID were issued between 1st July 2020 - 24th Feb 2021;
> in the previous FOI, it stated that *1701* UID were issued between 7th July 2020 - 31st Jan 2021.
> 
> One would expect the UID number go higher in the newer FOI, and not lower.
> 
> I understand they mentioned before: "_As data is drawn from a dynamic environment, the information is correct at the time of publication and figures may differ slightly from previous or future reporting. _" (Source)
> But still, a difference of 254 UID is almost a month's worth of UID, where did they go?
> 
> The good news is there still plenty of space to fill for this financial year quota of 15,000. Good luck to all prospect applicants.


Thanks for the info, so happy that there is still plenty of room to be invited for this financial year. But only 200 invitation per month sounds too few and too slow. I hope it could be much faster.


----------



## HBow

Melody-GTI said:


> Thanks for the info, so happy that there is still plenty of room to be invited for this financial year. But only 200 invitation per month sounds too few and too slow. I hope it could be much faster.


They are inviting more than 200 per month. At my last calculation they were responding to over 670 EOI (invite and rejection) per month. They seem to do about 200 from the current month’s EOI and the rest are used to clear the backlog.


----------



## JasonPalson

Dear all,

Just received the invitation few minute ago after 9 months waiting. I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


----------



## Melody-GTI

JasonPalson said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just received the invitation few minute ago after 9 months waiting. I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


Congratulations!


----------



## gtisp2020

JasonPalson said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just received the invitation few minute ago after 9 months waiting. I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


Congratulations! Please share your brief profile and target sector.


----------



## JasonPalson

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations! Please share your brief profile and target sector.


Thanks. For sure.
Med sector submitted on 21 July.
~30 publications (~10 first author).
5 oral presentations at international conferences
3 travel awards and 1 fellowships
Thesis under examination
Key members of several international organisations
Postdoc position at Go8. 
All the best.


----------



## IEOptimizer

I also just received the invitation few minute ago after 8 months waiting since August 3, 2020.
I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


----------



## gtisp2020

IEOptimizer said:


> I also just received the invitation few minute ago after 8 months waiting since August 3, 2020.
> I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


Congratulations! Could you please share your brief profile here?


----------



## Jay.Niu

Does anyone from July in energy sector heard anything?


----------



## Melody-GTI

IEOptimizer said:


> I also just received the invitation few minute ago after 8 months waiting since August 3, 2020.
> I really appreciate all the information from here. All the best for you all.


Congratulations. That's so exciting. Does that mean they start to process applications in Aug?


----------



## IEOptimizer

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations! Could you please share your brief profile here?


Data Science and ICT submitted on 3 August, 2020.
PhD from overseas university
~50 publications (~most of which Q1 and first author)
3 Book chapters


> 30 oral presentations at international conferences


Editorial board member for 3 journal (Springer and Taylor& Francis) 
Conveyor for IEEE conferences 
Several research grants 
Lecturer position at Go8


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys 

I just received an invitation after 9 months.


----------



## gtisp2020

FDM said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just received an invitation after 9 months.


Many congratulations!


----------



## valerie_1

I have applied after invite and it has been 2+ weeks no status change from received although health police etc was done in 3 days. Anyone noticed no case officer for half a month ?


----------



## Coco Hana

valerie_1 said:


> I have applied after invite and it has been 2+ weeks no status change from received although health police etc was done in 3 days. Anyone noticed no case officer for half a month ?


I think they have 1 week break so you may have to wait for 1 more week


----------



## Mandaligov

Hi guys,
My target sector was Data Science when I got the invitation code but now that I'm going to lodge my visa application it's not among target sectors anymore. Should I put Digitech in my visa application and Form 1000?


----------



## expfr20

So, August has started. Any idea when they will start November applications?


----------



## Khani Ba Many

expfr20 said:


> So, August has started. Any idea when they will start November applications?


Still waiting, July applicant.


----------



## Jesmine

Is there anyone who is waiting after responding to an RFI? 
I responded to an RFI on 19th March 2021 and nervously waiting.


----------



## Rsaleh

valerie_1 said:


> I have applied after invite and it has been 2+ weeks no status change from received although health police etc was done in 3 days. Anyone noticed no case officer for half a month ?


we're in the same boat, we submitted everything but nothing changed yet.


----------



## Naniya

Does anyone know this? has The Department stated that the nominator should provide his Passport / PR Grant and his date of birth?


----------



## Coco Hana

Naniya said:


> Does anyone know this? has The Department stated that the nominator should provide his Passport / PR Grant and his date of birth?


Yes. In the new email from global talented program they stated "Nominator passport or evidence of immigration status in Australia " should be provided. It is too sensitivity


----------



## Naniya

Coco Hana said:


> Yes. In the new email from global talented program they stated "Nominator passport or evidence of immigration status in Australia " should be provided. It is too sensitivity


Thanks Coco Hana, yes they are too sensitive and I'm not sure whether my nominator will provide me these. Do we need to submit them when we apply the EOI?


----------



## Sam_k91

Just got rejection email
Submitted 4th of August
Good luck for you guys


----------



## karthikgeek

Sam_k91 said:


> Just got rejection email
> Submitted 4th of August
> Good luck for you guys


Sorry to hear that. What's the profile? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtisp2020

Sam_k91 said:


> Just got rejection email
> Submitted 4th of August
> Good luck for you guys


Sorry to hear that. 
Best wishes for you.


----------



## Coco Hana

Naniya said:


> Thanks Coco Hana, yes they are too sensitive and I'm not sure whether my nominator will provide me these. Do we need to submit them when we apply the EOI?


No, I think form 1000 is good enough


----------



## DanielVo

Hi everyone,

I am preparing my visa application, but not quite sure how to obtain the following document. My sector is Education. So who are the relevant organisations/bodies required as below. 

letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment or possible business opportunities
Thanks


----------



## Jesmine

Sam_k91 said:


> Just got rejection email
> Submitted 4th of August
> Good luck for you guys


Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Naniya

Coco Hana said:


> No, I think form 1000 is good enough


Thanks Hana


----------



## gtisp2020

Anyone onshore MedTech+recent PhD+post-doc/research related job (during EOI submission) still waiting for EOI response from July'20?


----------



## yalemg

gtisp2020 said:


> Anyone onshore MedTech+recent PhD+post-doc/research related job (during EOI submission) still waiting for EOI response from July'20?


Me submitted July 8 still waiting


----------



## dkggti

IEOptimizer said:


> Data Science and ICT submitted on 3 August, 2020.
> PhD from overseas university
> ~50 publications (~most of which Q1 and first author)
> 3 Book chapters
> 
> Editorial board member for 3 journal (Springer and Taylor& Francis)
> Conveyor for IEEE conferences
> Several research grants
> Lecturer position at Go8


Congratulations.. did you also submit form 1000 before getting UID


----------



## Taotao

Hi all,

I have changed my job from my previous university to another university, and I can no longer log into my previous work email. However, the contact email address of my GTI application is my previous work email.

I have sent an email to [email protected] before my previous work email expires to change my contact email. Is it enough for the change of my contact email? Or I need to do more to change the contact email?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## darkknight2099

Taotao said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have changed my job from my previous university to another university, and I can no longer log into my previous work email. However, the contact email address of my GTI application is my previous work email.
> 
> I have sent an email to [email protected] before my previous work email expires to change my contact email. Is it enough for the change of my contact email? Or I need to do more to change the contact email?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


If they replied to you confirming that they registered your new email, then you are safe. If that is not the case, then send them a new email and ask them kindly to confirm that they change it to the new one so that you will not miss any communications from them.


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

Please how to get nearest appointment for medical examination for a visa? All medical appointments are available from 18 to end of June. I am living in Melbourne.

When I select the centre in regional areas I could not find the Table with available appointments. I don't know what is the reason.

Thanks for support.


----------



## Bayleaf

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get nearest appointment for medical examination for a visa? All medical appointments are available from 18 to end of June. I am living in Melbourne.
> 
> When I select the centre in regional areas I could not find the Table with available appointments. I don't know what is the reason.
> 
> Thanks for support.


Either you booked for June and patiently wait till then, or you patiently follow this.


----------



## Zmajche88

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get nearest appointment for medical examination for a visa? All medical appointments are available from 18 to end of June. I am living in Melbourne.
> 
> When I select the centre in regional areas I could not find the Table with available appointments. I don't know what is the reason.
> 
> Thanks for support.


I also heard some people (family) got appointments separately and not as a family. Because if you choose family of 4, it finds the next available slot of 1h. 4 appointments in a row. But if you start individually booking, you might find it earlier.


----------



## Delma2021

DanielVo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am preparing my visa application, but not quite sure how to obtain the following document. My sector is Education. So who are the relevant organisations/bodies required as below.
> 
> letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment or possible business opportunities
> Thanks


Hi Daniel. Just wonder if you can share your profile please? I submitted EOI (Education sector) too. When did you submit your EOI? Much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DanielVo

Delma2021 said:


> Hi Daniel. Just wonder if you can share your profile please? I submitted EOI (Education sector) too. When did you submit your EOI? Much appreciated.
> Thanks


Sure, mate.
IOE: 30 June 2020, data science, then wrote an email to ask the dept. to consider "education" category as well.
Invitation received: 7 April 2021
Extensive work experience in international education 
Publications on international education, high ranked journals. 
PhD graduate in 2020
Currently working as a post doc in education (international education)
Nominator is internationally renowned
No form1000 submitted. 
Two reference letters from nominator, and ex-employer. 
Hope it helps and good luck.


----------



## Delma2021

DanielVo said:


> Sure, mate.
> IOE: 30 June 2020, data science, then wrote an email to ask the dept. to consider "education" category as well.
> Invitation received: 7 April 2021
> Extensive work experience in international education
> Publications on international education, high ranked journals.
> PhD graduate in 2020
> Currently working as a post doc in education (international education)
> Nominator is internationally renowned
> No form1000 submitted.
> Two reference letters from nominator, and ex-employer.
> Hope it helps and good luck.


Yeah, education sector fits more. Congratulations on your success. I wish you all the best. Thank you so much for sharing, which gives me more hope


----------



## darkknight2099

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get nearest appointment for medical examination for a visa? All medical appointments are available from 18 to end of June. I am living in Melbourne.
> 
> When I select the centre in regional areas I could not find the Table with available appointments. I don't know what is the reason.
> 
> Thanks for support.


Hi 
Here is what you need to do:
Regional does not have online system so don't book with them.
Book with bupa the city branch or any other branch that show you the online slots.
Book for each family member individualy.
Vist the site every 5 minute to see if a slot freed and change the booking to take it.
You will need to make multiple vists to the medical centre if you have family as you will not find 4 or 5 slots in one day.
However, that is better than waiting for 2 to 3 months. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## IEOptimizer

dkggti said:


> Congratulations.. did you also submit form 1000 before getting UID


Yes, I did.


----------



## Jerry858

Hi everyone, I just received the golden email and got my UID.

My profile: 
EOI Submitted: 29th July 2020
Energy and Mining sector
PhD finished in March 2020, but with no offer at the EOI submission stage. However, I got my Intern and Graduate Engineer offer afterward.
Journal papers during my PhD: 16 (6 first author), most of them are Q1. Citation; 200+, H-10: 10
1 conference paper, invited speakers by several universities
10+ reviewers for several journals
4 patents
PhD scholarship and travel award.

Thanks everyone, all the best and good luck to you all.


----------



## FDM

darkknight2099 said:


> Hi
> Here is what you need to do:
> Regional does not have online system so don't book with them.
> Book with bupa the city branch or any other branch that show you the online slots.
> Book for each family member individualy.
> Vist the site every 5 minute to see if a slot freed and change the booking to take it.
> You will need to make multiple vists to the medical centre if you have family as you will not find 4 or 5 slots in one day.
> However, that is better than waiting for 2 to 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk



Thank you very much for very helpful suggestions. All the best.


----------



## stream1092

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get nearest appointment for medical examination for a visa? All medical appointments are available from 18 to end of June. I am living in Melbourne.
> 
> When I select the centre in regional areas I could not find the Table with available appointments. I don't know what is the reason.
> 
> Thanks for support.


Just re-iterating the approach that people have mentioned before and let you know about my case as well.

Don't book with regional (I am assuming you are trying Bendigo as in Melbourne). They don't have online booking of the dates. First I though they may accept walk-in and I can spend one whole day to get this done. But actually, you will need to call them after payment and then get an appointment. I don't think it is worth taking the risk.

Try the bupa centre in melbourne. I am pretty sure you will find an early date. Check the appointments now and then during a day (may be 5 times a day) and see if you can find a slot.

For me, it was the same thing, it was showing mid-end June firstly. Suddenly, one day it showed beginning May and I booked it. The day after it showed one slot in this week of April and I booked it immediately and completed my medical check-up in this week. So, just keep checking, someone will cancel and you will get that slot.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi All, 

Did you submit the application by yourself after getting invited or entrust the agent to submit it? 
Since seems the success rate is quite high for invited applicants (even 99%), compared to spend a lot of money to entrust an agent to do so, to do the application by ourselves would be better?


----------



## Bayleaf

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did you submit the application by yourself after getting invited or entrust the agent to submit it?
> Since seems the success rate is quite high for invited applicants (even 99%), compared to spend a lot of money to entrust an agent to do so, to do the application by ourselves would be better?


You can lodge the online application on your own without migration agent. 

The hardest part is actually getting UID, not the IMMI application.

Just answer all the questions in the application honestly, and attach all required supporting documents on the checklist.


----------



## sss.ciit

Hi Guys, 

I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility". 

-Sector: Digitech (ICT)
-EOI Submitted: June 2020
-RFI: 19 March 2021
-Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
-Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals. 
-Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
-Reviewer: several conferences and journals
-Several Conferences presentation
-Around one year left in my Ph.D.

I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector. 

Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree. 

Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason? 

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## MechEng_PhD

sss.ciit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility".
> 
> -Sector: Digitech (ICT)
> -EOI Submitted: June 2020
> -RFI: 19 March 2021
> -Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
> -Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals.
> -Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
> -Reviewer: several conferences and journals
> -Several Conferences presentation
> -Around one year left in my Ph.D.
> 
> I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector.
> 
> Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree.
> 
> Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.



Hi! 
I am here for the same reason - my EOI was rejected as follows: "We have assessed that the information you have provided does not demonstrate that you meet the Global Talent program eligibility ". Many of my friends with less impact and skill have received theirs, the only difference is that they submitted a lot earlier. Mine was submitted in late July.


----------



## Jesmine

MechEng_PhD said:


> Hi!
> I am here for the same reason - my EOI was rejected as follows: "We have assessed that the information you have provided does not demonstrate that you meet the Global Talent program eligibility ". Many of my friends with less impact and skill have received theirs, the only difference is that they submitted a lot earlier. Mine was submitted in late July.


Sorry to hear that. Did you respond to any RFI?


----------



## sss.ciit

Jesmine said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you respond to any RFI?


?


----------



## HBow

sss.ciit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility".
> 
> -Sector: Digitech (ICT)
> -EOI Submitted: June 2020
> -RFI: 19 March 2021
> -Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
> -Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals.
> -Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
> -Reviewer: several conferences and journals
> -Several Conferences presentation
> -Around one year left in my Ph.D.
> 
> I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector.
> 
> Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree.
> 
> Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.


Sorry to hear that. My guess is that they have rejected you EOI as you are still more than 6 months away from completing your phd. Wait until then and reapply. Your profile looks good, so you should get it then.


----------



## sameh2030

sss.ciit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility".
> 
> -Sector: Digitech (ICT)
> -EOI Submitted: June 2020
> -RFI: 19 March 2021
> -Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
> -Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals.
> -Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
> -Reviewer: several conferences and journals
> -Several Conferences presentation
> -Around one year left in my Ph.D.
> 
> I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector.
> 
> Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree.
> 
> Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.


Sorry to hear that, would you please share what was your RFI about?


----------



## sss.ciit

sameh2030 said:


> Sorry to hear that, would you please share what was your RFI about?


it's about everything as I did not submit anything other than my CV during EOI.


----------



## sss.ciit

HBow said:


> Sorry to hear that. My guess is that they have rejected you EOI as you are still more than 6 months away from completing your phd. Wait until then and reapply. Your profile looks good, so you should get it then.


Yeah, possible. 
I know a couple of people who are currently in the second year of their Ph.D. got the UID. I did not put anything regarding my completion date. Overall, I think it depends on how the officer reviews your profile.


----------



## MechEng_PhD

Jesmine said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did you respond to any RFI?


Its ok, I think I will just submit a new one and be on the postgrad visa whilst waiting. I never received anything, hence why I am a bit confused. I did however have an expected submission date for January (within the 6 months of submitting), but I had to do an extension due to covid related delays which I informed them of. At this point in time I am less than 3 months from submission.


----------



## Jack Le

Sorry to hear that, may I know who your nominator is ?



sss.ciit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility".
> 
> -Sector: Digitech (ICT)
> -EOI Submitted: June 2020
> -RFI: 19 March 2021
> -Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
> -Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals.
> -Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
> -Reviewer: several conferences and journals
> -Several Conferences presentation
> -Around one year left in my Ph.D.
> 
> I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector.
> 
> Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree.
> 
> Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## sss.ciit

sss.ciit said:


> did not submit anything





Jack Le said:


> Sorry to hear that, may I know who your nominator is ?


He is the full professor and the head of the department. He is one of the top 10 researchers in a number of research areas that are closely related to my area of expertise.


----------



## Bayleaf

sss.ciit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the rejection email today with the reason "The information you have provided does not meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility".
> 
> -Sector: Digitech (ICT)
> -EOI Submitted: June 2020
> -RFI: 19 March 2021
> -Further Documents sent via email: 31 March 2021
> -Around 15 publications (9 first authors), mostly good conferences in my area, and few journals with a couple of papers submitted in high-impact journals.
> -Scholarships Awards (Bachelors, Masters, and Ph.D.)
> -Reviewer: several conferences and journals
> -Several Conferences presentation
> -Around one year left in my Ph.D.
> 
> I think I did not manage to write a perfect cover letter to demonstrate that I would be an asset to the Australian community and prominent enough in my target sector.
> 
> Question for experts: Do I consider applying again with a good cover letter or I must wait till I get my Ph.D. degree.
> 
> Anyone who got the rejection? Having a similar reason?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.


If you can't provide evidence to prove that you have the ability to earn $153K per year, then the earliest you are eligible for GTI program will be six months before thesis submission, and you need letter from your uni to prove this.


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

Please what is the preferred method to avoid surcharge when paying the visa application fee?

Regards


----------



## FDM

Bayleaf said:


> Either you booked for June and patiently wait till then, or you patiently follow this.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Jesmine

MechEng_PhD said:


> Its ok, I think I will just submit a new one and be on the postgrad visa whilst waiting. I never received anything, hence why I am a bit confused. I did however have an expected submission date for January (within the 6 months of submitting), but I had to do an extension due to covid related delays which I informed them of. At this point in time I am less than 3 months from submission.


Thank you for your reply.
Yes, better to re-apply after submitting your thesis.
Good luck


----------



## @Ritu88

Is there anyone who recently received UID in Cybersecurity? Is Cybersecurity merged with DigiTech or any other sector? Thank you in advance.


----------



## DataRobot

Alhamdulillah! the visa was granted for me and my wife yesterday.

Visa Logged: 25th March.
Medical: 28th March. (I checked thousand times every day. The initial time was 15th April, but suddenly got an appointment on sunday 28th March. Every day if you start looking from 9 am, you might find some new or cancelled appointment. Thanks.)
Visa Grant: 9th April.

Thanks, everyone for everything. Without you guys, I won't be able to survive this far.


----------



## stulfk

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and am considering applying for the 858 visa. Here are some details about myself:

Onshore
Graduated with a PhD in Mathematics from a Go8 university in 2020
Currently a post-doc in a Go8 university working in a research centre funded by the Australian government through the Australian Research Council
Has 4 publications in top peer-reviewed journals (3 of them as first author and 1 as second author) whose impact factors are between 1.5 and 7.1, and one of the articles has an Altmetric Attention score of over 2000 which is higher than 99% of its peers
Presented at an international conference
Academic excellence award for my degree, scholarship award
I am not sure which target sector to choose from and whether I have good chance of getting invited. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Nish066

Hi Everyone - New to forum. Working with a reputed global company in India with an offer of 230k from ANZ from same company. Company had applied for work visa back in March 2020 but still in processing due to border closure

Will applying and getting negative outcome for GTI have any impact on Visa application in future as I am thinking to apply for GTI in Digitech ?

Any ideas...


----------



## VIP006

Nish066 said:


> Hi Everyone - New to forum. Working with a reputed global company in India with an offer of 230k from ANZ from same company. Company had applied for work visa back in March 2020 but still in processing due to border closure
> 
> Will applying and getting negative outcome for GTI have any impact on Visa application in future as I am thinking to apply for GTI in Digitech ?
> 
> Any ideas...


You must as above requisite salary threshold itself is good starting and you definitely will have advantage. Albeit still need to make up your profile on how you will be relevant to Australia economy and community.


----------



## HBow

Nish066 said:


> Hi Everyone - New to forum. Working with a reputed global company in India with an offer of 230k from ANZ from same company. Company had applied for work visa back in March 2020 but still in processing due to border closure
> 
> Will applying and getting negative outcome for GTI have any impact on Visa application in future as I am thinking to apply for GTI in Digitech ?
> 
> Any ideas...


Rejected EOI does not affect future visas, only rejected visa application itself (the following stage).


----------



## NB

Nish066 said:


> Hi Everyone - New to forum. Working with a reputed global company in India with an offer of 230k from ANZ from same company. Company had applied for work visa back in March 2020 but still in processing due to border closure
> 
> Will applying and getting negative outcome for GTI have any impact on Visa application in future as I am thinking to apply for GTI in Digitech ?
> 
> Any ideas...


A rejection at application stage will not have any negative effect on future or existing visa applications 
Go ahead and try, if you think you can make the cut
Make sure that you don’t give false information as that makes your character doubtful 
Cheers


----------



## Nish066

HBow said:


> Rejected EOI does not affect future visas, only rejected visa application itself (the following stage).


Thnx - would a rejection post Unique identifier stage impact my work visa application still ??


HBow said:


> Rejected EOI does not affect future visas, only rejected visa application itself (the following stage).


Whats the impact of rejected visa application ?


----------



## Nish066

NB said:


> A rejection at application stage will not have any negative effect on future or existing visa applications
> Go ahead and try, if you think you can make the cut
> Make sure that you don’t give false information as that makes your character doubtful
> Cheers


Na will give accurate info. Just had the doubt that if GTI is rejected at later stages, would a 482 visa application which is submitted in parallel be impacted ?


----------



## HBow

Nish066 said:


> Thnx - would a rejection post Unique identifier stage impact my work visa application still ??
> 
> Whats the impact of rejected visa application ?


I’m not 100% sure, maybe someone else on here can confirm. But, I believe it can make it harder or even prevent you from applying for future visas, depending on the reason for the rejection. Fortunately, it is extremely rare to be rejected for the GTI visa once you have received the invitation due to their strong early checks.


----------



## sss.ciit

Hi, 

Is there anyone who has submitted the EOI a second time and got the UID or RFI.


----------



## Alicecaca

Hi folks 

After GTI visa granted, can the spouse and kids emigrate to Australia first? 

The main applicant will first land with them and back to hometown to finish the remaining contract . 

Thanks everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz_Lux

Alicecaca said:


> Hi folks
> 
> After GTI visa granted, can the spouse and kids emigrate to Australia first?
> 
> The main applicant will first land with them and back to hometown to finish the remaining contract .
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there is any issue with your plan.
Make sure in 5 years ideally you all meet the citizenship qualifying criteria or alternatively RRV.


----------



## Marz_Lux

HBow said:


> I’m not 100% sure, maybe someone else on here can confirm. But, I believe it can make it harder or even prevent you from applying for future visas, depending on the reason for the rejection. Fortunately, it is extremely rare to be rejected for the GTI visa once you have received the invitation due to their strong early checks.


GTI visa post EOI success rate is 99%+ and if that get rejected (very unlikely) I would question more how come there could be chance of success in any other visa category.


----------



## Zmajche88

Nothing today?
I am hoping they start digging through August, we are in August  And of course process all the waiting June and July  Good luck everyone


----------



## zzzccc

My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.

Profile:

Data science sector
PhD within the last 6 months
Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
6 papers during PhD
Onshore


----------



## Naniya

Hi, Can anyone please help me with this? I'm going to apply for GTI through an agent. He said me to send a copy of the passport of the nominator. Do we need to send them at the first stage? or Do we need to submit them at the second stage with form 100?


----------



## darkknight2099

zzzccc said:


> My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Data science sector
> PhD within the last 6 months
> Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
> 6 papers during PhD
> Onshore


Why in the world they reject that! OMG

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zmajche88

darkknight2099 said:


> Why in the world they reject that! OMG
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I was gonna say the same. So sorry...


----------



## gtisp2020

zzzccc said:


> My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Data science sector
> PhD within the last 6 months
> Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
> 6 papers during PhD
> Onshore


So sorry to hear that. 

Have you completed your PhD?


----------



## happppy

zzzccc said:


> My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Data science sector
> PhD within the last 6 months
> Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
> 6 papers during PhD
> Onshore


Sorry about that. Also confused about the processing time. You submitted in Dec. can get a result, but some are still waiting from July? (One thing I can make sure that if the salary can touch the 153K bar, people can get results ASAP. Otherwise need to wait for a really long time 9+ months)


----------



## Island_man

zzzccc said:


> My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Data science sector
> PhD within the last 6 months
> Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
> 6 papers during PhD
> Onshore


Sorry for that mate. They rejected such a good profile like this... what do they really want??? Try other countries and you might get through easier.
Cheers


----------



## expfr20

zzzccc said:


> My EOI is rejected today. I submitted EOI through an immi agent last December.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Data science sector
> PhD within the last 6 months
> Postdoc offer, the salary is around 100K
> 6 papers during PhD
> Onshore


Sorry to hear that. Sometimes, I do think it's all random and may even depend on the mood of the CO or the team member.


----------



## Sallybegan

Good day to you all.

I applied for 489 since two years ago, which am still hoping to be granted. I am the primary applicant with three dependant.

However, I was lucky to receive UID for GTIP. My question is, due to lack of fund, can I apply alone for the GTIP, then withdraw from the 489 while my family remain and wait for the 489?

Or how best can I manage this situation while considering economic factor.


----------



## NB

Sallybegan said:


> Good day to you all.
> 
> I applied for 489 since two years ago, which am still hoping to be granted. I am the primary applicant with three dependant.
> 
> However, I was lucky to receive UID for GTIP. My question is, due to lack of fund, can I apply alone for the GTIP, then withdraw from the 489 while my family remain and wait for the 489?
> 
> Or how best can I manage this situation while considering economic factor.


If the primary applicant withdraws the application, all the dependent applications shall also stand withdrawn
You will have to borrow the application fees for gtip or you can get the gtip alone and apply for the spouse and children’s visa later after you have earned some money after migration 
But beware that spouse visa is a long drawn affair and costly 
Cheers


----------



## Zmajche88

Sallybegan said:


> Good day to you all.
> 
> I applied for 489 since two years ago, which am still hoping to be granted. I am the primary applicant with three dependant.
> 
> However, I was lucky to receive UID for GTIP. My question is, due to lack of fund, can I apply alone for the GTIP, then withdraw from the 489 while my family remain and wait for the 489?
> 
> Or how best can I manage this situation while considering economic factor.


Your profile please? When did you apply?


----------



## Msjsddds

Hi Guys,

I lodged 858 visa on 31st March, it is 13 April today. Almost 2 weeks have passed, the status remains *Received*, it seems no one has looked at my case yet. Is it normal?

Thank you so much.

Cheers,


----------



## FT121

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged 858 visa on 31st March, it is 13 April today. Almost 2 weeks have passed, the status remains *Received*, it seems no one has looked at my case yet. Is it normal?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Cheers,


I think it's should be normal and similar to my case.

I received the UID at 4 March, and I lodged 858 visa on 6 March. Completed the Medical Exam on 30 March, now still remains Received status. Waiting for letter of referral to proceed the Police Check.


----------



## kaludura

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 22nd Feb 2021 as an onshore applicant. I have only a bachelor's degree and 10 years of IT industry experience. My salary is above the threshold limit. My employer has filled 1000 nominator forms as well.
But I missed my EOI letter while submitting the application in the first place. After one day I sent it via email.
I haven't got any response yet. I noticed onshore IT professional got uuid recently, So do you guys think shall I submit a new EOI again?


----------



## Msjsddds

FT121 said:


> I think it's should be normal and similar to my case.
> 
> I received the UID at 4 March, and I lodged 858 visa on 6 March. Completed the Medical Exam on 30 March, now still remains Received status. Waiting for letter of referral to proceed the Police Check.


We are on the same boat, hope our visa will be granted soon.

; )


----------



## Sallybegan

NB said:


> If the primary applicant withdraws the application, all the dependent applications shall also stand withdrawn
> You will have to borrow the application fees for gtip or you can get the gtip alone and apply for the spouse and children’s visa later after you have earned some money after migration
> But beware that spouse visa is a long drawn affair and costly
> Cheers


Thank you for the suggestions NB.


----------



## Sallybegan

Zmajche88 said:


> Your profile please? When did you apply?


Applied July 20.
UID February 21 after RFI.


----------



## Jesmine

Sallybegan said:


> Applied July 20.
> UID February 21 after RFI.


Hi Sallybegan,
Congratulations.
How long it took you to get the UID after responding to RFI? Much appreciate your reply. I have replied to an RFI on 19th March and waiting.


----------



## Sallybegan

Approximately one week after replying the RFI.

Be calm, you will receive it soon.


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

Please how to get a bridging Visa after I submit my application for a global Talent Visa?

How long it take to get it?
I need a bridging Visa that allows me to have full work rights urgently due to I will be terminated from my job if I don't provide it yo my employer by this Friday.


----------



## KRH28

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get a bridging Visa after I submit my application for a global Talent Visa?
> 
> How long it take to get it?
> I need a bridging Visa that allows me to have full work rights urgently due to I will be terminated from my job if I don't provide it yo my employer by this Friday.


Perhaps you should look into Bridging Visa A. No idea about the processing time frames.


----------



## NB

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please how to get a bridging Visa after I submit my application for a global Talent Visa?
> 
> How long it take to get it?
> I need a bridging Visa that allows me to have full work rights urgently due to I will be terminated from my job if I don't provide it yo my employer by this Friday.


You will get a bridging visa only after you get the final invite and pay the visa fees
it is issued instantaneously upon payment of visa fees
Cheers


----------



## Jesmine

Sallybegan said:


> Approximately one week after replying the RFI.
> 
> Be calm, you will receive it soon.


Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Dao Nguyen

I have just finished Phd In energy. I got completely Letter.
I got postdoc a few weeks ago.
I have a few papers.
Have any chance to apply 858 onshore?
Should I get all nomination from ( old Sup and present)?
Any more idea to make stronger application?


----------



## darkknight2099

Dao Nguyen said:


> I have just finished Phd In energy. I got completely Letter.
> I got postdoc a few weeks ago.
> I have a few papers.
> Have any chance to apply 858 onshore?
> Should I get all nomination from ( old Sup and present)?
> Any more idea to make stronger application?


How much is your annual salary for your post -doc position?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## FDM

NB said:


> You will get a bridging visa only after you get the final invite and pay the visa fees
> it is issued instantaneously upon payment of visa fees
> Cheers


Thank you. I have been invited for a global Talent Visa and I I submitted my GTI visa application and paid the fee. I also applied for a bridging Visa A through immi account and attach all documents. But the status is "submitted ". Not sure what should do in order to be able to continue in my current job.


----------



## HBow

FDM said:


> Thank you. I have been invited for a global Talent Visa and I I submitted my GTI visa application and paid the fee. I also applied for a bridging Visa A through immi account and attach all documents. But the status is "submitted ". Not sure what should do in order to be able to continue in my current job.


I believe that the bridging visas are not active until your current visa expires.


----------



## darkknight2099

HBow said:


> I believe that the bridging visas are not active until your current visa expires.


But they did not grant him the BVA in the first place.
My question is what if you did not get the invite, how would you continue your legel stay?
Some visas give you BVA at the moment of submitting the application. 
You need to seek a solution before you become unlegel stay. That could affect your visa application. It might be better to ring a migration agent to seek a solution.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz_Lux

FT121 said:


> I think it's should be normal and similar to my case.
> 
> I received the UID at 4 March, and I lodged 858 visa on 6 March. Completed the Medical Exam on 30 March, now still remains Received status. Waiting for letter of referral to proceed the Police Check.


Do you need to wait for request to submit the police check?


----------



## Coco Hana

Dao Nguyen said:


> I have just finished Phd In energy. I got completely Letter.
> I got postdoc a few weeks ago.
> I have a few papers.
> Have any chance to apply 858 onshore?
> Should I get all nomination from ( old Sup and present)?
> Any more idea to make stronger application?


I think you should follow the themes of Gt program, give evidence why u are still prominent in your field- by publications who cite your paper why they cite that. International recognition- paper in the conferences, international awards, reviewed for international journals...


----------



## Mira91

Hi guys

I submitted my EOI in August 2020 and at that time I provided a letter signed by my supervisor that I would be completing my PhD in February 2021. However, due to COVID issues, I had to request an extension and my final seminar will happen in June. Considering recent discussions in this forum, it seems that GTI is not inviting people who did not complete their PhD yet. I am quite worried about receiving UID and have not completed my PhD, though at the time of my EOI submission the requirements were different.
In case I receive RFI or UID, could I wait until June to get a completion letter from my uni, and then reply RFI or apply for the visa? Anyone has experienced the same issue?
Thanks!


----------



## Rsaleh

Mira91 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI in August 2020 and at that time I provided a letter signed by my supervisor that I would be completing my PhD in February 2021. However, due to COVID issues, I had to request an extension and my final seminar will happen in June. Considering recent discussions in this forum, it seems that GTI is not inviting people who did not complete their PhD yet. I am quite worried about receiving UID and have not completed my PhD, though at the time of my EOI submission the requirements were different.
> In case I receive RFI or UID, could I wait until June to get a completion letter from my uni, and then reply RFI or apply for the visa? Anyone has experienced the same issue?
> Thanks!


I would say update them with the extension, this is what we did and we received the invitation because we still within the last 6 months . we experienced the same situation.


----------



## Dao Nguyen

darkknight2099 said:


> How much is your annual salary for your post -doc position?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Hi my postdoc salary is 90k per year!


----------



## darkknight2099

Dao Nguyen said:


> Hi my postdoc salary is 90k per year!


Yes I I belive you have very strong case. Try to emphasis your activities and research. Along with this salary you will definitely get it.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## sezra

Visa 858 granted today !!! 

Onshore
Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.

Timeline:
*EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
*UID*: 12 Jan 2021
*Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
*Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
*Medical cleared*: around a week later
*S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
*S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
*Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
*858 Granted*: 14 April 2021 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## DocHarp

Marz_Lux said:


> Do you need to wait for request to submit the police check?


I requested police checks (US and AU) once I submitted my visa application (18 Mar) and I’m glad I did because I wouldn’t have made the 28 day timeframe if I waited. 

Because everyone has to have a police check for any country they’ve resided in for more than 12 months (total over the last 10 years), I actually recommend requesting them once you submit your visa application so you aren’t stressed because of covid-related delays. (This is especially true if you have to mail fingerprint, like I needed to do as an onshore applicant requesting a FBI check, or if you need to get clearance from a country that isn’t very fast. It took almost a whole month to get clearance from when I mailed the fingerprints, but I made the mistake of not mailing my fingerprints with express shipping 😅).


----------



## Melody-GTI

sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations! Would you like to share your profile?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Any applications from Singapore? Postdoc's salary in Singapore is quite low. No idea whether the officer would consider the situation or not.


----------



## Ryan_T

sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congrats on your visa success!

I have submitted an EOI within the same category and I'm wondering what your background is (Ph.D, salary over threshold, etc)

Thanks!


----------



## DanielVo

sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Many thanks. What are the S56 requests if you don't mind.


----------



## pnqa

I just got rejection today.

PhD in Computer Science: offshore 2017
6 publications (2 in rank-1 conferences), 54 citations, h-index 3
Salary: ~100k as Software engineer
EOI: August 2020

I think the reason of the rejection is that I no longer work as Postdoc in the past 2 years and haven't had publications since. So the department may think that I'm not suitable for the PhD pathway. (Also my publication record is not too impressive compared to others). Or my EOI wasn't written well as I didn't submit nominator letter or proof of high salary employment in Australia, which I believe I can get. Do you advise to resubmit another EOI?


----------



## gtisp2020

pnqa said:


> I just got rejection today.
> 
> PhD in Computer Science: offshore 2017
> 6 publications (2 in rank-1 conferences), 54 citations, h-index 3
> Salary: ~100k as Software engineer
> EOI: August 2020
> 
> I think the reason of the rejection is that I no longer work as Postdoc in the past 2 years and haven't had publications since. So the department may think that I'm not suitable for the PhD pathway. (Also my publication record is not too impressive compared to others). Or my EOI wasn't written well as I didn't submit nominator letter or proof of high salary employment in Australia, which I believe I can get. Do you advise to resubmit another EOI?


Sorry to hear that. When did you finish your PhD? Before *August 2017*?
Can you remember your EOI submission date?


----------



## pnqa

gtisp2020 said:


> Sorry to hear that. When did you finish your PhD? Before August 2017?
> Can you remember your EOI submission date?


The date on my Phd Certificate is July 2017.


----------



## gtisp2020

pnqa said:


> The date on my Phd Certificate is July 2017.


That could be the other reason of rejection because you just missed the *3 year* range to be considered for the recent graduate category. There is no harm trying again with more documents but keep in mind that you are now almost 4 years from your PhD completion. Good luck!


----------



## pnqa

gtisp2020 said:


> That could be the other reason of rejection because you just missed the *3 year* range to be considered for the recent graduate category. There is no harm trying again with more documents but keep in mind that you are now almost 4 years from your PhD completion. Good luck!


That could be. But IMO, if I'm still active in research field with new publications they'd still consider my case.


----------



## Marz_Lux

DocHarp said:


> I requested police checks (US and AU) once I submitted my visa application (18 Mar) and I’m glad I did because I wouldn’t have made the 28 day timeframe if I waited.
> 
> Because everyone has to have a police check for any country they’ve resided in for more than 12 months (total over the last 10 years), I actually recommend requesting them once you submit your visa application so you aren’t stressed because of covid-related delays. (This is especially true if you have to mail fingerprint, like I needed to do as an onshore applicant requesting a FBI check, or if you need to get clearance from a country that isn’t very fast. It took almost a whole month to get clearance from when I mailed the fingerprints, but I made the mistake of not mailing my fingerprints with express shipping 😅).


Great - it's nearly towards end for you. Best wishes.
Actually I meant that
1) In straightforward case where one can get police certificate within a week, can they submit it at the same time when they lodge the visa application?
2) If in case like yours where they cant manage to submit police certificate with their application, can they update their application with it as soon as they got their police certificate or then they should wait for request from immigration department before submitting any new docs.


----------



## DocHarp

Marz_Lux said:


> Great - it's nearly towards end for you. Best wishes.
> Actually I meant that
> 1) In straightforward case where one can get police certificate within a week, can they submit it at the same time when they lodge the visa application?
> 2) If in case like yours where they cant manage to submit police certificate with their application, can they update their application with it as soon as they got their police certificate or then they should wait for request from immigration department before submitting any new docs.





sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Ahh I understand. I can only answer the first question with certainty: yes, you can upload your police clearances at the time you submit your application under the “Character” category, which is otherwise marked as optional. 

As for the second question, since you are able to upload additional documents at any point before finalization, I assume you can and there wouldn’t necessarily be a reason to wait.


----------



## QldYang

sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congrats!
May I ask what kind of information do they request (1&2)? Thanks!


----------



## Coco Hana

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged 858 visa on 31st March, it is 13 April today. Almost 2 weeks have passed, the status remains *Received*, it seems no one has looked at my case yet. Is it normal?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Cheers,


Did your status change?


----------



## amitkrjha

Hi I lodged the 858 application on 7th April after getting the EOI on 27th March . This is still in received status . I had already done my Medical in Feb 21 and Police clearance in Dec 20 ( Provided all the documents and references as a part of 858 lodgement) as a part of 482 extension . Do I need to wait for more days before this moves to next stage such as Initial assessment and then further .


----------



## Msjsddds

Coco Hana said:


> Did your status change?


It changed to *Initial assessment* today.


----------



## Coco Hana

Msjsddds said:


> It changed to *Initial assessment* today.


it is a good news


----------



## AgBio

Hi All, I submitted EOI: July 2020, and Today I received an invitation.
1. May I know when I am lodging the VISA, do I have to pay upfront? Because in the email it says "An invitation does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa".

2. Also, I noticed the F1000 form has changed to what I submitted in last year. Does that mean I have ask the nominee to fill this new Form? 

I completed my PhD July 2020. Still No job - because of student visa is expiring soon,

I applied for Post study VISA on Dec/2020 and still no response for that too (the website says processing time is 6-12 months).


----------



## Coco Hana

AgBio said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI: July 2020, and Today I received an invitation.
> 1. May I know when I am lodging the VISA, do I have to pay upfront? Because in the email it says "An invitation does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa".
> 
> 2. Also, I noticed the F1000 form has changed to what I submitted in last year. Does that mean I have ask the nominee to fill this new Form?
> 
> I completed my PhD July 2020. Still No job - because of student visa is expiring soon,
> 
> I applied for Post study VISA on Dec/2020 and still no response for that too (the website says processing time is 6-12 months).


1. Yes you have to pay then you have a number for the health check.
2. Your nominator have to fill new version of 1000 form and signed again


----------



## AgBio

Coco Hana said:


> 1. Yes you have to pay then you have a number for the health check.
> 2. Your nominator have to fill new version of 1000 form and signed again


Thank you very much 🙏


----------



## HarveyYoung

AgBio said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI: July 2020, and Today I received an invitation.
> 1. May I know when I am lodging the VISA, do I have to pay upfront? Because in the email it says "An invitation does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa".
> 
> 2. Also, I noticed the F1000 form has changed to what I submitted in last year. Does that mean I have ask the nominee to fill this new Form?
> 
> I completed my PhD July 2020. Still No job - because of student visa is expiring soon,
> 
> I applied for Post study VISA on Dec/2020 and still no response for that too (the website says processing time is 6-12 months).


Congratulation!
Can you please share your profile? It is quite hopeful to see PhD without job like me got invited. I submitted my EOI in mid-August and anxiously waiting...


----------



## AgBio

HarveyYoung said:


> Congratulation!
> Can you please share your profile? It is quite hopeful to see PhD without job like me got invited. I submitted my EOI in mid-August and anxiously waiting...


Thank you. Wishing you all the very best.
I applied under the academic research category. I have some publications. Undergrad, Masters, from two different countries. My Profile is not a big one.
When I read other people's profiles, I am afraid to submit this since the invitation does not guarantee the visa. 
So feeling better waiting for the 458 visa. I am confused now.

Again I wish you all the very best 🌻


----------



## Lucky2020

I've read alot in this thread but not all, my friend received an invitation with *Invitation code. Is that visa succsessful? *because I see it says*: "An invitation does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa".
Is there any case failt after pay money and lodge visa?*


----------



## fairy_n1361

amitkrjha said:


> Hi I lodged the 858 application on 7th April after getting the EOI on 27th March . This is still in received status . I had already done my Medical in Feb 21 and Police clearance in Dec 20 ( Provided all the documents and references as a part of 858 lodgement) as a part of 482 extension . Do I need to wait for more days before this moves to next stage such as Initial assessment and then further .


I have submitted the second s56, one month ago and yet no response. I am also getting worried that 18-20 months nightmare is correct.


----------



## Coco Hana

fairy_n1361 said:


> I have submitted the second s56, one month ago and yet no response. I am also getting worried that 18-20 months nightmare is correct.


Did you check your estimate processing time?


----------



## Bayleaf

Lucky2020 said:


> I've read alot in this thread but not all, my friend received an invitation with *Invitation code. Is that visa succsessful?*


No. Visa will only be granted after an application is lodged on the IMMI portal and assessed by case officer, in addition to passing health check and providing police checks.
Obtaining the Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code only allow your friend to apply visa subclass 858 under the Global Talent Independent Program (also known as the "Global Talent Pathway" on the visa subclass 858 webpage).



Lucky2020 said:


> because I see it says*: "An invitation does not guarantee that you will be granted a visa".
> Is there any case failt after pay money and lodge visa?*


In the last financial year, only 0.5% of GTIP applicants were not granted the visa.


----------



## Rsaleh

Does anyone have the following after submitting his health examination? "*Examinations assessed but further information required. A medical officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa medical visa service. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime*"

should I worry about this or it's something commonly happened?


----------



## NB

Rsaleh said:


> Does anyone have the following after submitting his health examination? "*Examinations assessed but further information required. A medical officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa medical visa service. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime*"
> 
> should I worry about this or it's something commonly happened?


It happens in very few cases
Nothing to be overly alarmed about at this stage. It may just be a false alarm 
But keep a hawks eye on the medical tab till it gets cleared
Cheers


----------



## Rsaleh

NB said:


> It happens in very few cases
> Nothing to be overly alarmed about at this stage
> But keep a hawks eye on the medical tab till it gets cleared
> Cheers


Thank you very much! Do you know the expected time frame for this?


----------



## NB

Rsaleh said:


> Thank you very much! Do you know the expected time frame for this?


It would depend on the reason why the case was referred to BUPA
If it is a borderline case, it may take time
It’s very hard to predict a time frame for medical cases referred to BUPA
Cheers


----------



## Lucky2020

Bayleaf said:


> No. Visa will only be granted after an application is lodged on the IMMI portal and assessed by case officer, in addition to passing health check and providing police checks.
> Obtaining the Invitation reference identifier and Invitation code only allow your friend to apply visa subclass 858 under the Global Talent Independent Program (also known as the "Global Talent Pathway" on the visa subclass 858 webpage).
> 
> 
> In the last financial year, only 0.5% of GTIP applicants were not granted the visa.


Thank you alot for valued answers. In his invitation mail, he will lodge with form 1000, the nominator's information , give some evidences for several questions and police Check clearance as well. Only the health check in 7 days after that. 
💥About the form 1000, he has to fill firstly and send to his nominator check, correct and sign. Some questions in the new form 1000 makes him confused a lot like:
1/ Expected annual salary that the nomitor commences him when he comes to Australia? 

I said: 154k to fit the program but it's too high compared with the present salary of him in his country. So for this question, how much should he answer?


----------



## KRH28

Did anyone else have a long wait for their AFP clearance? I've been waiting 3 weeks while my spouse's was issued in 2 days, despite the applications being done at the same time. I have no criminal record. I called to inquire after 2 weeks, and was basically told the application is being processed and having a relatively common name can cause delays. I certainly understand it is just a waiting game at this point - no issues there - but I'm just wondering how long others have had to wait?


----------



## DanielVo

KRH28 said:


> Did anyone else have a long wait for their AFP clearance? I've been waiting 3 weeks while my spouse's was issued in 2 days, despite the applications being done at the same time. I have no criminal record. I called to inquire after 2 weeks, and was basically told the application is being processed and having a relatively common name can cause delays. I certainly understand it is just a waiting game at this point - no issues there - but I'm just wondering how long others have had to wait?


I am waiting for my spouse's. Myself (main applicant) and my son received the outcome notification within 24 hours while I have not heard anything for my spouse. It has been more than a week now. We got AFP clearance more than a year ago, and just want to have a new one for this visa. Hope you will hear from them soon.


----------



## Wei1988

Hi everyone, 
Maybe someone has asked, but just would like to make sure, do I need to submit form 1000 before I can get the UID? and where and how to submit it?
Has anyone received UID without submitting the form 1000? Thank you very much!


----------



## QldYang

Wei1988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Maybe someone has asked, but just would like to make sure, do I need to submit form 1000 before I can get the UID? and where and how to submit it?
> Has anyone received UID without submitting the form 1000? Thank you very much!


You need not submit form 1000 before you get the UID. I got my UID without submitting it. I submitted reference letters instead.


----------



## amitkrjha

fairy_n1361 said:


> I have submitted the second s56, one month ago and yet no response. I am also getting worried that 18-20 months nightmare is correct.


ok thanks i think 18-20 months is for distinguished talent category , on estimated processing time it still says between 73 days - 3 months


----------



## Taotao

I submitted my GTI application (Data Science) on 14 September of 2020, and I am worried about whether I can get the UID.

My basic information.

1. Submitted my Ph.D. thesis in July of 2020 and got my Ph.D. degree in Nov of 2020.
2. Published several Top-tier conferences and Journal papers (three as the first author).
2. Got an industry postdoc offer at one University in July of 2020. (Salary. 8.9w + 17% super).
3. Got an ARC postdoc research fellow offer at another University in Mar of 2021. (Salary. 9.5w + 17% super).

Do I have a high possibility to be granted a UID?

Many thanks.


----------



## stulfk

Hi everyone,

I have consulted a few lawyers, and they are quoting a price of between $2500-4000 just for the EOI. I think that is very expensive, and there is no guarantee of getting the UID. The preparation of the various documents for the EOI should be relatively straightforward (I think?) as I had lodged two visa applications by myself. So I am not sure what is the added value of their service to my EOI.

Here are some other questions that I have:

Do we have to write a cover letter for the EOI?
Is attaching research proposal or grant proposal advisable?
How many letters of support is ideal? I am guessing no more than 3?
I have a few publications and some of them have a file size of more than 5MB. Is it okay to attach only the first page of all publications and compiling them into a single document?
Is it better to compile all documents (letter of support, publications, academic transcript etc) into a single document? Or attaching them separately?
Thank you so much!


----------



## richard_stk

Taotao said:


> I submitted my GTI application (Data Science) on 14 September of 2020, and I am worried about whether I can get the UID.
> 
> My basic information.
> 
> 1. Submitted my Ph.D. thesis in July of 2020 and got my Ph.D. degree in Nov of 2020.
> 2. Published several Top-tier conferences and Journal papers (three as the first author).
> 2. Got an industry postdoc offer at one University in July of 2020. (Salary. 8.9w + 17% super).
> 3. Got an ARC postdoc research fellow offer at another University in Mar of 2021. (Salary. 9.5w + 17% super).
> 
> Do I have a high possibility to be granted a UID?
> 
> Many thanks.


I think you have a good chance. Make sure you update your Phd and job position to your EOI. Good luck


----------



## DocHarp

stulfk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have consulted a few lawyers, and they are quoting a price of between $2500-4000 just for the EOI. I think that is very expensive, and there is no guarantee of getting the UID. The preparation of the various documents for the EOI should be relatively straightforward (I think?) as I had lodged two visa applications by myself. So I am not sure what is the added value of their service to my EOI.
> 
> Here are some other questions that I have:
> 
> Do we have to write a cover letter for the EOI?
> Is attaching research proposal or grant proposal advisable?
> How many letters of support is ideal? I am guessing no more than 3?
> I have a few publications and some of them have a file size of more than 5MB. Is it okay to attach only the first page of all publications and compiling them into a single document?
> Is it better to compile all documents (letter of support, publications, academic transcript etc) into a single document? Or attaching them separately?
> Thank you so much!


Hi, 

I had the same issue regarding whether hiring an agent would be worth it. I think if you have a straight forward case and are good at independent research (reading this forum, googling examples, etc), I didn’t think it was worth it but you have to know yourself. (I got a UID after submitting independently). 

*A cover letter wasn’t required and I didn’t include one. 
*Whether to include a grant proposal depends on what stage you are at. I’m 3 years post-PhD so I didn’t include any of my proposals. However, I did include documentation for successful fellowships, as well as a copy of my final doctoral dissertation. 
*I cannot say what is ideal but I included 3 letters of rec (PhD advisor who spoke about my research, director of my PhD program who spoke about my character, the manager of my company who spoke about my professional achievements). If you have multiple people who are going to talk about similar things, I think it’s worth asking everyone for letters and only submitting the strongest ones that offer a unique prospective. 
*For your files >5mb, use an online file compressor to make them smaller. 
*This might be preference but I grouped all my attachments into categories (all publications in one file, fellowship offers in another, letters of rec in another, etc). Then I compressed them and added bookmarks for ease of review. I think it’s nice when everything is organized. It makes it easy to review and as an applicant, you want to make their job easier. 

Other people might have a different take but I don’t think there are any wrong answers to what you’ve asked. Good luck!

DocHarp
(she, her, hers)


----------



## HBow

stulfk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have consulted a few lawyers, and they are quoting a price of between $2500-4000 just for the EOI. I think that is very expensive, and there is no guarantee of getting the UID. The preparation of the various documents for the EOI should be relatively straightforward (I think?) as I had lodged two visa applications by myself. So I am not sure what is the added value of their service to my EOI.
> 
> Here are some other questions that I have:
> 
> Do we have to write a cover letter for the EOI?
> Is attaching research proposal or grant proposal advisable?
> How many letters of support is ideal? I am guessing no more than 3?
> I have a few publications and some of them have a file size of more than 5MB. Is it okay to attach only the first page of all publications and compiling them into a single document?
> Is it better to compile all documents (letter of support, publications, academic transcript etc) into a single document? Or attaching them separately?
> Thank you so much!


For my publications, I just added the DOI the their references in my CV. Saves space that way.


----------



## Taotao

richard_stk said:


> I think you have a good chance. Make sure you update your Phd and job position to your EOI. Good luck


Many thanks for your reply


----------



## FT121

Msjsddds said:


> It changed to *Initial assessment* today.


Have you receive the letter of referral for police check ?


----------



## Msjsddds

FT121 said:


> Have you receive the letter of referral for police check ?


No, I provided the police check when I lodged my visa.


----------



## FT121

Msjsddds said:


> No, I provided the police check when I lodged my visa.


That's different in my home country, we can only apply for police check when we have the letter of referral issued by Australia Gov.


----------



## fairy_n1361

Coco Hana said:


> Did you check your estimate processing time?


YES, Lodged the application on 25 January. 
The processing time stated in Immi account is 18-20 months.


----------



## stulfk

DocHarp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issue regarding whether hiring an agent would be worth it. I think if you have a straight forward case and are good at independent research (reading this forum, googling examples, etc), I didn’t think it was worth it but you have to know yourself. (I got a UID after submitting independently).
> 
> *A cover letter wasn’t required and I didn’t include one.
> *Whether to include a grant proposal depends on what stage you are at. I’m 3 years post-PhD so I didn’t include any of my proposals. However, I did include documentation for successful fellowships, as well as a copy of my final doctoral dissertation.
> *I cannot say what is ideal but I included 3 letters of rec (PhD advisor who spoke about my research, director of my PhD program who spoke about my character, the manager of my company who spoke about my professional achievements). If you have multiple people who are going to talk about similar things, I think it’s worth asking everyone for letters and only submitting the strongest ones that offer a unique prospective.
> *For your files >5mb, use an online file compressor to make them smaller.
> *This might be preference but I grouped all my attachments into categories (all publications in one file, fellowship offers in another, letters of rec in another, etc). Then I compressed them and added bookmarks for ease of review. I think it’s nice when everything is organized. It makes it easy to review and as an applicant, you want to make their job easier.
> 
> Other people might have a different take but I don’t think there are any wrong answers to what you’ve asked. Good luck!
> 
> DocHarp
> (she, her, hers)


Thanks for sharing your experience!

Definitely need to compress the files as the combined size of all files must be <5MB. I completed my PhD in November 2020, and I have a few research proposals and grant applications (but I am not the principal investigator).

_Other forms of evidence will depend on the nature of your achievements but may include media articles, publications (link to citations), patents, industry awards, academic certificates and transcripts, recommendation letters, project plans, pitch deck presentations, start-up performance documentation, keynote presentations etcetera._

Did you include information such as impact factor of journal, number of citations and journal ranking for each publication? It seems that the GTI team is also asking for link to citations (I assume that they mean articles citing my publications?) Do we need to provide evidence for conference/seminar presentations? That's a bit tricky I reckon.


----------



## stulfk

HBow said:


> For my publications, I just added the DOI the their references in my CV. Saves space that way.


I have included the DOI in my CV as well. Have you got invited? I am just starting to prepare my EOI.

Did you include preprints and articles in preparation?


----------



## MYSOL

KRH28 said:


> Did anyone else have a long wait for their AFP clearance? I've been waiting 3 weeks while my spouse's was issued in 2 days, despite the applications being done at the same time. I have no criminal record. I called to inquire after 2 weeks, and was basically told the application is being processed and having a relatively common name can cause delays. I certainly understand it is just a waiting game at this point - no issues there - but I'm just wondering how long others have had to wait?


I applied on 8th March, the letter came to my house on 1st April. Hopefully you will have it soon.


----------



## Coco Hana

fairy_n1361 said:


> YES, Lodged the application on 25 January.
> The processing time stated in Immi account is 18-20 months.


You should lodge to check again!


----------



## HBow

stulfk said:


> I have included the DOI in my CV as well. Have you got invited? I am just starting to prepare my EOI.
> 
> Did you include preprints and articles in preparation?


Not yet, I didn’t submit my EOI until November. Pre-prints yes, articles in prep, no. I only put completed work the I could prove.


----------



## DocHarp

stulfk said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> Definitely need to compress the files as the combined size of all files must be <5MB. I completed my PhD in November 2020, and I have a few research proposals and grant applications (but I am not the principal investigator).
> 
> _Other forms of evidence will depend on the nature of your achievements but may include media articles, publications (link to citations), patents, industry awards, academic certificates and transcripts, recommendation letters, project plans, pitch deck presentations, start-up performance documentation, keynote presentations etcetera._
> 
> Did you include information such as impact factor of journal, number of citations and journal ranking for each publication? It seems that the GTI team is also asking for link to citations (I assume that they mean articles citing my publications?) Do we need to provide evidence for conference/seminar presentations? That's a bit tricky I reckon.


Assuming you’ve helped to write them or contributed, i.e your prelim data was included, I’d recommend including them if your PI can validate how you contributed in his/her letter of rec (it can also be a sentence in your statement of achievements). 

I know a lot of people included impact and citations but I personally didn’t. Mainly because the citations were not particularly high and I didn’t want to draw attention to it. I did highlight that they were international journals though. Maybe someone else can say how they demonstrated the citations? Maybe there is a particular site that is good at tallying total citations?

For presentations do you mean evidence of impact or that you actually presented? If it’s the latter, you can include your abstracts, the abstract book from conference organizers (highlighting your place), email confirmation being invited, etc. (Of note, I included my presentations in my CV but did not highlight them in my Statement of Achievement as the only proof was in emails that I no longer have access to and I didn’t want to highlight anything I couldn’t readily prove. I did find an article written by my school about awards I received from 2 of the conferences so I included those).


----------



## KRH28

DocHarp said:


> Maybe someone else can say how they demonstrated the citations? Maybe there is a particular site that is good at tallying total citations


I included a link to my Google scholar profile and also generated a SciVal report, which is based on Scopus data. It includes various metrics such as number of publications, citations, field weighted citation impact, and h-index. It includes a breakdown of publications by subject area and research topics. It also gives an indication of how many publications include international collaboration. That's not even all of the stuff in there - it's such a comprehensive report! In my cover letter, I contextualised and explained the relevant metrics.


----------



## AgBio

Hi all,

Has anyone lodge 858 by yourself or is it necessary to get an agent?
For 858, what kind of Police clearance Certificate have to submit? is that the same one for 485 VISA or with biometrics fingerprints?
Also, in the email, it asks

Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
 Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
 How did you provide evidence to these questions? What kind of documents are needed?


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone lodge 858 by yourself or is it necessary to get an agent?


Most of my friends who got the GTI visa, including myself, agree that it's not worth it to hire visa lawyer just to lodge the visa application.
Unless you have a complicated case, eg: had a record of visa cancellation in Australia, criminal record, significant medical condition, etc.



AgBio said:


> 2. For 858, what kind of Police clearance Certificate have to submit? is that the same one for 485 VISA or with biometrics fingerprints?


Biometrics fingerprints not required.
Regarding police certificates, please read this in particular the "Police certificates" section.



AgBio said:


> 3. Also, in the email, it asks
> 
> Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
> Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
> Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
> How did you provide evidence to these questions? What kind of documents are needed?



Peer-review publications and awards from the past 2 years
Evidence of research grant or funding
Ads for jobs based in Australia which I'm qualified, with a salary of > AUD153K
Past and current work contracts in Australia
Letter from current employer in Australia to highlight current role


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> Most of my friends who got the GTI visa, including myself, agree that it's not worth it to hire visa lawyer just to lodge the visa application.
> Unless you have a complicated case, eg: had a record of visa cancellation in Australia, criminal record, significant medical condition, etc.
> 
> 
> Biometrics fingerprints not required.
> Regarding police certificates, please read this in particular the "Police certificates" section.
> 
> 
> 
> Peer-review publications and awards from the past 2 years
> Evidence of research grant or funding
> Ads for jobs based in Australia which I'm qualified, with a salary of > AUD153K
> Past and current work contracts in Australia
> Letter from current employer in Australia to highlight current role


Thank you very much 🙏🏽
In my email I got *Invitation code , *So is this the *UID*?


----------



## stulfk

DocHarp said:


> Assuming you’ve helped to write them or contributed, i.e your prelim data was included, I’d recommend including them if your PI can validate how you contributed in his/her letter of rec (it can also be a sentence in your statement of achievements).
> 
> I know a lot of people included impact and citations but I personally didn’t. Mainly because the citations were not particularly high and I didn’t want to draw attention to it. I did highlight that they were international journals though. Maybe someone else can say how they demonstrated the citations? Maybe there is a particular site that is good at tallying total citations?
> 
> For presentations do you mean evidence of impact or that you actually presented? If it’s the latter, you can include your abstracts, the abstract book from conference organizers (highlighting your place), email confirmation being invited, etc. (Of note, I included my presentations in my CV but did not highlight them in my Statement of Achievement as the only proof was in emails that I no longer have access to and I didn’t want to highlight anything I couldn’t readily prove. I did find an article written by my school about awards I received from 2 of the conferences so I included those).


Thanks! Your advice is very helpful!


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Thank you for sharing this information 🙏 

You have mentioned; Received UID; didn’t receive RFI ?

In my invitation email, I got an *Invitation code* is this a UID?


----------



## fairy_n1361

Coco Hana said:


> You should lodge to check again!


What do you mean Lodge again? 
Every day I Log in to the system to check the status and It shows 18-20 months. 
Reading the trail of chats here, for me has been the longest so far after receiving the UID and lodgement.


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Thank you for sharing this information 🙏
> 
> You have mentioned; Received UID; didn’t receive RFI ?
> 
> In my invitation email, I got an *Invitation code* is this a UID?


I'm not too sure, I believe UID and Invitation Code are different things, and you should have received both.
I think the Department only started using invitation code from 16th Dec 2020. I lodged my visa application on 3rd Dec 2020 and I only received UID before lodging my visa application, so I might not be the best person to answer this.


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not too sure, I believe UID and Invitation Code are different things, and you should have received both.
> I think the Department only started using invitation code from 16th Dec 2020. I lodged my visa application on 3rd Dec 2020 and I only received UID before lodging my visa application, so I might not be the best person to answer this.


Thank you very much Bayleaf 🙏


----------



## DocHarp

AgBio said:


> Thank you very much 🙏🏽
> In my email I got *Invitation code , *So is this the *UID*?


I think they’re functionally the same. I received the invite email and lodged my application for the GTI using my invitation code and reference identifier (it didn’t say anything about a UID in my email either but when I lodged my app, it asked if I was invited and to include the below info)....

“Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)

Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
Invitation code: XXXXXX”


----------



## AgBio

DocHarp said:


> I think they’re functionally the same. I received the invite email and lodged my application for the GTI using my invitation code and reference identifier (it didn’t say anything about a UID in my email either but when I lodged my app, it asked if I was invited and to include the below info)....
> 
> “Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)
> 
> Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
> Invitation code: XXXXXX”


Thank you very much DocHarp 🙏 So did you have to enter both the reference identifier and the invitation code or only the invitation code?


----------



## Zmajche88

We didn't see a lot of invitations last week at all.... Hope they catch up the next week


----------



## ninvenky

ninvenky said:


> Does including a Nominator at the EOI stage increase chances of approval of an otherwise strong (and decision ready) application? If so, isn't it sort of catch 22 because to even be eligible for an ACS Nomination, one has to get the unique identifier.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has any tips. I'm planning to submit my application next month.


Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## DataRobot

ninvenky said:


> Can anyone help me? Thanks!


Hi,

Having nomination and form 1000 during EOI will help the GTO to understand your case better. Try to get reference letters attaching your skillsets (I had six letters). Remember what you tell in the EOI, you need to prove that. Suppose, I am good with windows 10. Now, you need to prove it. Like, I have taken courses on windows 10 and received 80% marks. Furthermore, I have worked for company C and there I maintained windows 10. Please find my reference letter 4, where in paragraph 2, my skillset is attached...something like that. Now, having nomination and reference letters will help you to prove these.


----------



## stulfk

DataRobot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having nomination and form 1000 during EOI will help the GTO to understand your case better. Try to get reference letters attaching your skillsets (I had six letters). Remember what you tell in the EOI, you need to prove that. Suppose, I am good with windows 10. Now, you need to prove it. Like, I have taken courses on windows 10 and received 80% marks. Furthermore, I have worked for company C and there I maintained windows 10. Please find my reference letter 4, where in paragraph 2, my skillset is attached...something like that. Now, having nomination and reference letters will help you to prove these.


Do we need to write those skillsets in a separate document or within the 'details of global talent' section on the website?


----------



## DataRobot

stulfk said:


> Do we need to write those skillsets in a separate document or within the 'details of global talent' section on the website?


I used two documents one is eoi, which I wrote in the website text box. And another one answering global talent questions (after rfi). Another document answering below questions. This will help gto to finalise quickly. Thanks.

· Please provide evidence of your full academic transcript/s if you have completed your PhD within the past three years.
· If you are currently undertaking your PhD studies, please provide formal evidence that you will submit your thesis soon (this should include a copy of a full academic transcript and letter from your university detailing the submission date of your thesis. Your PhD supervisor may also provide a letter confirming that you will submit your thesis within six months).
· Evidence of your current occupation and role. Evidence may include organisational charts, payslips, taxation documentation, employment contracts and/or work reference letters. Organisation chart should include details within your own reporting line, as well as position details of those with whom you work laterally.
· What is your expected occupation (employment) if you commence work in Australia? Please provide employment examples or an employment/job offer in Australia if you have one.
· Evidence that you have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.
· Evidence that you are internationally recognised for outstanding achievements in the target sector. Examples are not limited to, but may include;

o Recent industry awards

o International memberships or registrations

o Conferences at which you have presented

o Key projects you have led, details of their impact on the community, industry or academia

o Pitch-decks for start-up businesses

o Reference/recommendation letters attesting to your achievements, seniority and expertise in the field

o Media articles

Publications

o Patents, including evidence of its application or commercialisation if applicable

o Experience as a reviewer or editor for international peer-reviewed journal articles/papers

o If applicable, evidence that you have created a product/technological advancement that is unique, and cutting edge in nature.

· A statement detailing your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector (approximately 500 words).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry858

Hi, 

I read the step by step for applying for the global talent visa 858 (I have got the invitation), and I find that apart from the form 1000, we also need these statements from the nominator (relevant supporting documents, a statement by your nominator that supports your claims, information provided by your nominator). 

I am confused about this requirement since some of the information has already been provided in the form 1000, such as the field 'information provided by your nominator' has been answered in section 38 in the form 1000.

I am wondering how you guys manage this? What are the documents that you guys asked your nominator to support in your application, and how you did it? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## DocHarp

AgBio said:


> Thank you very much DocHarp 🙏 So did you have to enter both the reference identifier and the invitation code or only the invitation code?


Ahh I’m pretty sure both but I’m not certain; I just inputted whatever they asked for at the time.


----------



## sjadhao

Hello Everyone,
I applied in July-2020 for GTI (MedTech)
My Bio: Thesis under review, 11 publications, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master and two years of international work experience

Received *Request for further information* on 30th March, about proof that I will submit my thesis soon.
I have submitted proof on 12th April but it's been 7 days I have not heard from the GTI team.

Can anybody please tell me how much time it takes to get a reply once you addressed the Request for further information query?

OR How much I should wait before sending them an email about the status of the query submission?


----------



## JasonPalson

Hi all,

I was wondering for the visa application. Do we need to provide a statement/cover letter to about the detailing of our knowledge etc. Or the statement/letter from the nominator will do? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Msjsddds

Hi Guys,

I just completed my health accessment, and noticed that the processing time changed to 17 to 20 months, is it a mistake or it is true that I have to wait that long?

Have you enountered the same problem, I am so worried. 











Thank you.


----------



## Coco Hana

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just completed my health accessment, and noticed that the processing time changed to 17 to 20 months, is it a mistake or it is true that I have to wait that long?
> 
> Have you enountered the same problem, I am so worried.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99466
> 
> 
> Thank you.


my application also has the same issue, last week it was 73-90 day now it changed to 17 to 20 months


----------



## Sk DC

I had lodged GTI visa few weeks ago. Now we received s56 for my partner's language evidence. Should I replied this saying that we want to SVA or we need to upload any document getting signed by partner(we want to pay for secondary visa application charge- SVA charge) in IMMI account? Anyone have such experience please suggest me what should we do?
Best


----------



## FDM

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just completed my health accessment, and noticed that the processing time changed to 17 to 20 months, is it a mistake or it is true that I have to wait that long?
> 
> Have you enountered the same problem, I am so worried.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99466
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Me too I completed my heath examination yesterday and the processing time changed to 17-22months.


----------



## JasonPalson

Coco Hana said:


> my application also has the same issue, last week it was 73-90 day now it changed to 17 to 20 months


Hi Coco,
When you lodged in your application, did you provide your own statement/coverletter or just provide the one from nominator? Thanks.


----------



## Fo1991

its for distingushed talent not global talent,its now 65-88 days 


FDM said:


> Me too I completed my heath examination yesterday and the processing time changed to 17-22months.


----------



## Coco Hana

JasonPalson said:


> Hi Coco,
> When you lodged in your application, did you provide your own statement/coverletter or just provide the one from nominator? Thanks.


Yes I provide my explanation statement


----------



## JasonPalson

Coco Hana said:


> Yes I provide my explanation statement


Great! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sameh2030

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied in July-2020 for GTI (MedTech)
> My Bio: Thesis under review, 11 publications, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master and two years of international work experience
> 
> Received *Request for further information* on 30th March, about proof that I will submit my thesis soon.
> I have submitted proof on 12th April but it's been 7 days I have not heard from the GTI team.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me how much time it takes to get a reply once you addressed the Request for further information query?
> 
> OR How much I should wait before sending them an email about the status of the query submission?


Submitted my RFI response on March 23rd and still waiting for the decision. Also Jasmine has responded to RFI on March 19th and she is still waiting.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi All, 
Do you have any idea that has the invitation for August’s applications started? Feel no invitation released recently.


----------



## amitkrjha

FDM said:


> Me too I completed my heath examination yesterday and the processing time changed to 17-22months.


Even for me since this morning it changed to 17 months - 20 months . I lodged my application on 7th April after getting invitation on 27 th March submitted form 1000 filled by nominator and all evidence based documents . Not sure why it is taking the distinguished talent route , I sincerely hope this is a mistake and would be corrected soon . Medical was done in December 2020 submitted that as well . I am really concerned if it’s even worth waiting so long . I am at onshore for last 4 years .


----------



## FT121

Same here, I think they have implemented the change from 73 days - 3 months to 17 months - 20 months in these few days for all lodged application. Not sure whether it's mistake or not, but I have wrote an email to them. Let's see how's their response, please update here to keep in loop if anyone receive their reply.


----------



## amitkrjha

FT121 said:


> Same here, I think they have implemented the change from 73 days - 3 months to 17 months - 20 months in these few days for all lodged application. Not sure whether it's mistake or not, but I have wrote an email to them. Let's see how's their response, please update here to keep in loop if anyone receive their reply.


Ohh who did you write an email to ? What was your status of application - received or under assessment , does it help if more people follow up through email ? Will update if I hear anything else from some other channels


----------



## Zmajche88

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi All,
> Do you have any idea that has the invitation for August’s applications started? Feel no invitation released recently.


We have seen some August ones 2 weeks ago. But I haven't seen any last week. As far as I could see last week are people who got invited earlier,just writing now... Anyone here from August got invited last week? Let's see if it's better this week


----------



## Pippin35

AgBio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone lodge 858 by yourself or is it necessary to get an agent?
> For 858, what kind of Police clearance Certificate have to submit? is that the same one for 485 VISA or with biometrics fingerprints?
> Also, in the email, it asks
> 
> 
> Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
> Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
> Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
> How did you provide evidence to these questions? What kind of documents are needed?


in my opinion It is not worth to hire a migration agent for global talent at all. The information you need to provide is clearly mentioned in the immi website. If you are a distinguished talented person or a phd holder you defenitely have the skills to put up your application in a clear way. It is just showing what you have and giving evidence for it. You can get all the information from this forum. I think migration agents are becoming super rich because of the GTI.


----------



## FT121

amitkrjha said:


> Ohh who did you write an email to ? What was your status of application - received or under assessment , does it help if more people follow up through email ? Will update if I hear anything else from some other channels


I have sent an email to general account only, but I think they will reply. My status still shown as received over 1.5 month after I lodged my application.


----------



## Lucky2020

Zmajche88 said:


> We have seen some August ones 2 weeks ago. But I haven't seen any last week. As far as I could see last week are people who got invited earlier,just writing now... Anyone here from August got invited last week? Let's see if it's better this week


My friend got invited last week, he submited 3/8/2020.


----------



## nstav

dan su said:


> What did they ask you in the S56 on 18 Jan?


Just to submit my medical clearance and some police clearance which i was waiting on.


----------



## RandomUser123

Hi,
What is the turnaround time to get UID for offshore applicants? Any applicant in Digitech, offshore have obtained UID recently...pls let me know. Thank you


----------



## fairy_n1361

FT121 said:


> Same here, I think they have implemented the change from 73 days - 3 months to 17 months - 20 months in these few days for all lodged application. Not sure whether it's mistake or not, but I have wrote an email to them. Let's see how's their response, please update here to keep in loop if anyone receive their reply.


Please share the response with me. I lodged on 25 Jan and it shows 18-20 months.


----------



## fairy_n1361

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied in July-2020 for GTI (MedTech)
> My Bio: Thesis under review, 11 publications, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master and two years of international work experience
> 
> Received *Request for further information* on 30th March, about proof that I will submit my thesis soon.
> I have submitted proof on 12th April but it's been 7 days I have not heard from the GTI team.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me how much time it takes to get a reply once you addressed the Request for further information query?
> 
> OR How much I should wait before sending them an email about the status of the query submission?


Have you received any response? What is the estimated processing time in your Immi account?


----------



## sjadhao

sameh2030 said:


> Submitted my RFI response on March 23rd and still waiting for the decision. Also Jasmine has responded to RFI on March 19th and she is still waiting.


Did you guys email to GTI team for an update?


----------



## sjadhao

fairy_n1361 said:


> Have you received any response? What is the estimated processing time in your Immi account?


Not yet. I don't have an Immi account. Should I open one to check the application process?
Isn't the Immi account is used after receiving the invitation?


----------



## Nanci

Hi,
I hope you all are doing well. Is here anyone who submitted EOI on August or September in field of AgTech that recieved UID??


----------



## RandomUser123

Hi all, 
Any reason behind the FOI disclosure logs not published after 19th April...I am sorry if I missed any thread regarding the same..thank you


----------



## donsmj

Coco Hana said:


> my application also has the same issue, last week it was 73-90 day now it changed to 17 to 20 months


Hi, I face the same issue. I've lodged last week.


----------



## QldYang

RandomUser123 said:


> Hi,
> What is the turnaround time to get UID for offshore applicants? Any applicant in Digitech, offshore have obtained UID recently...pls let me know. Thank you


My friend got UID last week. Offshore, digitech and submitted EOI in early August 2020. No RFI. Hope it helps.


----------



## happppy

QldYang said:


> My friend got UID last week. Offshore, digitech and submitted EOI in early August 2020. No RFI. Hope it helps.


Does his/her salary reach the bar (AU$153k)? BTW, which country? Thanks for your DP.


----------



## QldYang

happppy said:


> Does his/her salary reach the bar (AU$153k)? BTW, which country? Thanks for your DP.


He was doing the postdoc in Germany when he submitted the EOI and the salary is below the bar. I think the threshold is not a requirement for new PhD graduates. Most of my friends, including me, got a UID without reaching the threshold.


----------



## happppy

QldYang said:


> He was doing the postdoc in Germany when he submitted the EOI and the salary is below the bar. I think the threshold is not a requirement for new PhD graduates. Most of my friends, including me, got a UID without reaching the threshold.


Thanks so much for your information here!


----------



## FT121

Hi All

I have received the reply from GTI DHA about the processing time changed to 17-20 months, it's due to website error. Hence, I don't know when DHA will amend the processing time again or they would like to manage our expectation for any new application. Again, good luck for all in this GTI program.


----------



## MODXB

that's good news


----------



## MODXB

Guys
I'm struggling to find a medical appointment in Adelaide the nearest is 4 Jun, any suggestions


----------



## buzo90

Hi guys, 

I'm based on Sydney - if medical centres are booked out till June, can I fly to another state to do the medical test?


----------



## darkknight2099

buzo90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm based on Sydney - if medical centres are booked out till June, can I fly to another state to do the medical test?


Yes you can 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## donsmj

FT121 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received the reply from GTI DHA about the processing time changed to 17-20 months, it's due to website error. Hence, I don't know when DHA will amend the processing time again or they would like to manage our expectation for any new application. Again, good luck for all in this GTI program.


Thanks for your great feedback. Would you please share the email you got from GTI DHA? Also, what is their email address?


----------



## RandomUser123

QldYang said:


> My friend got UID last week. Offshore, digitech and submitted EOI in early August 2020. No RFI. Hope it helps.


Yes, it helps. Thanks a lot


----------



## RandomUser123

RandomUser123 said:


> Hi all,
> Any reason behind the FOI disclosure logs not published after 19th April...I am sorry if I missed any thread regarding the same..thank you


Sorry, I meant no FOI disclosure logs in Freedom of information after 19th March 2021.


----------



## buzo90

The application has a section "If required for an interview, where is the candidate located". Has anyone every been called for an interview?


----------



## Nish066

Hey,

Does anyone which is a really good agent in Australia for GTI. Had few queries before lodging my application (both pertaining to my profile and legal) . Wanted to do an initial call with them since I am offshore.

Thanks.


----------



## FDM

MODXB said:


> Guys
> I'm struggling to find a medical appointment in Adelaide the nearest is 4 Jun, any suggestions


First try to make appointment as individuals if you have family then book the nearest appointment. 
After that select midify/change and check every few minutes and every day you will get near appointments or maybe next or the same day of booking.

For me, I followed this approach and successfully bringed my appointments from end of June to the beginning of May then to 24th of April and finally were booked and conducted the medical examinations on 17th April.


----------



## MODXB

FDM said:


> First try to make appointment as individuals if you have family then book the nearest appointment.
> After that select midify/change and check every few minutes and every day you will get near appointments or maybe next or the same day of booking.
> 
> For me, I followed this approach and successfully bringed my appointments from end of June to the beginning of May then to 24th of April and finally were booked and conducted the medical examinations on 17th April.


 thanks a lot


----------



## DanielVo

KRH28 said:


> Did anyone else have a long wait for their AFP clearance? I've been waiting 3 weeks while my spouse's was issued in 2 days, despite the applications being done at the same time. I have no criminal record. I called to inquire after 2 weeks, and was basically told the application is being processed and having a relatively common name can cause delays. I certainly understand it is just a waiting game at this point - no issues there - but I'm just wondering how long others have had to wait?


Have you received the AFP clearance? it has been almost 2 weeks since my spouse's application .


----------



## KRH28

DanielVo said:


> Have you received the AFP clearance? it has been almost 2 weeks since my spouse's application .


I just got the notification yesterday that it has been issued and is in the mail. It took a total of 24 days from order to issue, though this includes the Easter long weekend.


----------



## DanielVo

KRH28 said:


> I just got the notification yesterday that it has been issued and is in the mail. It took a total of 24 days from order to issue, though this includes the Easter long weekend.


Thanks and Congrats. G'luck with the application.


----------



## Narumatu

Any July applicant submitting a second time after obtaining their PhD ?


----------



## dkggti

Does anyone have an idea how to change the nominator whose name was given in the EOI contact form?


----------



## moheisheng

moheisheng said:


> We are in the same case, hope to know whether we are still eligible. I submitted my EOI Oct 2020. It has been nearly 4 months, but I still do not get any feedback.


update 

today I got the email from the Global Talent Department and mentioned that I am now not maintaining the criteria for the GIT. If I want to apply again, I have to demonstrate I have made significant changes in my case, for example, got my Ph.D. certificate and make international acknowledged achivevments.


----------



## moheisheng

HBow said:


> Sorry to hear that. My guess is that they have rejected you EOI as you are still more than 6 months away from completing your phd. Wait until then and reapply. Your profile looks good, so you should get it then.


hold the same opinion as you. also, my case is same with you, and in my final year of my PhD, but toady i got the rejection email. I will try again after I submit my thesis. good luck for both of us.


----------



## yalemg

any GTI officer contact in linkedin?


----------



## narayan_pant

moheisheng said:


> update
> 
> today I got the email from the Global Talent Department and mentioned that I am now not maintaining the criteria for the GIT. If I want to apply again, I have to demonstrate I have made significant changes in my case, for example, got my Ph.D. certificate and make international acknowledged achivevments.


Hi Moheisheng
Sorry for the rejection and best of luck next time. Could you please tell me october, when you applied and your profile. I also applied on october 20 and have not heard back yet.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie2019

moheisheng said:


> hold the same opinion as you. also, my case is same with you, and in my final year of my PhD, but toady i got the rejection email. I will try again after I submit my thesis. good luck for both of us.


similar profile....so my rejection will be coming ahead. I submitted it in the start of Sept. I am wondering are they assessing application randomly.
Best of luck for next application.


----------



## moheisheng

narayan_pant said:


> Hi Moheisheng
> Sorry for the rejection and best of luck next time. Could you please tell me october, when you applied and your profile. I also applied on october 20 and have not heard back yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Sector: Advanced manufacturing and Space
EOI time: 12th OCT, 2020 (2rd year PhD student at that time)
Publications:2 first author, 5 co-authors, 3 patents
Awards: National academic scholarship, PhD full scholarships, etc
Membership: three international research organizations
Nominator: Faculty research dean (my supervisor in the same area)

P.S. screenshot of the email


----------



## Aussie2019

moheisheng said:


> Sector: Advanced manufacturing and Space
> EOI time: 12th OCT, 2020 (2rd year PhD student at that time)
> Publications:2 first author, 5 co-authors, 3 patents
> Awards: National academic scholarship, PhD full scholarships, etc
> Membership: three international research organizations
> Nominator: Faculty research dean (my supervisor in the same area)
> 
> P.S. screenshot of the email
> View attachment 99476


It's a good profile.... Why? 
Are your publications and patents are before PhD?


----------



## moheisheng

Aussie2019 said:


> It's a good profile.... Why?
> Are your publications and patents are before PhD?


yeah, most of the publications was got before my PhD, I am now having other three papers plan to be published. 

I think the reason is that I am not got my PhD degree or showing I will graduate soon. See the screenshot


----------



## Alidigi2222

#grant

Eoi: may 2020
RFI: 14 JAN, 2021
Code: 15 FEB, 2021
Lodge: 6 APR 2021
Medical check: 8 APR 2021
Medical clear: 10 APR 2021
Grant:🏁20 APR 2021🏁
Sector:energy
Work & research Field: renewable energy; electric vehicles
Thanks guys for help and support


----------



## Alidigi2222

A


----------



## Melody-GTI

narayan_pant said:


> Hi Moheisheng
> Sorry for the rejection and best of luck next time. Could you please tell me october, when you applied and your profile. I also applied on october 20 and have not heard back yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I submitted it on 23rd Oct, nothing happened either. Now confused about the processing schedule.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Alidigi2222 said:


> #grant
> 
> Eoi: may 2020
> RFI: 14 JAN, 2021
> Code: 15 FEB, 2021
> Lodge: 6 APR 2021
> Medical check: 8 APR 2021
> Medical clear: 10 APR 2021
> Grant:🏁20 APR 2021🏁
> Sector:energy
> Work & research Field: renewable energy; electric vehicles
> Thanks guys for help and support


Congratulations! Did you do the application by yourself or an agent?


----------



## Coco Hana

Alidigi2222 said:


> #grant
> 
> Eoi: may 2020
> RFI: 14 JAN, 2021
> Code: 15 FEB, 2021
> Lodge: 6 APR 2021
> Medical check: 8 APR 2021
> Medical clear: 10 APR 2021
> Grant:🏁20 APR 2021🏁
> Sector:energy
> Work & research Field: renewable energy; electric vehicles
> Thanks guys for help and support


Congratulation!!!!


----------



## kuliHalo

Received a grant as well! Thanks for all the help! 

EOI: 2020-11-24
UID: 2020-12-13
Lodge: 2021-03-06
Medical check: 2021-04-09
Medical clearance: 2021-04-12
Grant: 2021-04-16
Stream: Data Science professional, above threshold, strong nominator.


----------



## sameh2030

Page number 440 is my lucky page as it marks my invitation:

EOI: 2020-12-12
RFI: 2021-03-11
RFI Response: 2021-03-23
UID: 2021-04-21

This is one of the best emails I received and I thank the almighty God
Wishing all the best for you guys.

My Profile is here: Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


----------



## RandomUser123

sameh2030 said:


> Page number 440 is my lucky page as it marks my invitation:
> 
> EOI: 2020-12-12
> RFI: 2021-03-11
> RFI Response: 2021-03-23
> UID: 2021-04-21
> 
> This is one of the best emails I received and I thank the almighty God
> Wishing all the best for you guys.
> 
> My Profile is here: Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Congratulations and All the very best moving forward!!


----------



## zeng

sameh2030 said:


> Page number 440 is my lucky page as it marks my invitation:
> 
> EOI: 2020-12-12
> RFI: 2021-03-11
> RFI Response: 2021-03-23
> UID: 2021-04-21
> 
> This is one of the best emails I received and I thank the almighty God
> Wishing all the best for you guys.
> 
> My Profile is here: Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


Congratulations and hope all the others get lucky results ASAP!


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

How to know the medical examination is cleared?

I applied for GTI on 12 April and did medical examination on 17th April.

Thanks


----------



## Melody-GTI

kuliHalo said:


> Received a grant as well! Thanks for all the help!
> 
> EOI: 2020-11-24
> UID: 2020-12-13
> Lodge: 2021-03-06
> Medical check: 2021-04-09
> Medical clearance: 2021-04-12
> Grant: 2021-04-16
> Stream: Data Science professional, above threshold, strong nominator.


Congratulations! Seems the application with a salary above the threshold has priority.


----------



## MaYoda

Hi everyone,

Got my grant notification today


----------



## Bayleaf

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How to know the medical examination is cleared?
> 
> I applied for GTI on 12 April and did medical examination on 17th April.
> 
> Thanks



Login to the IMMI website
Click to select your current on-going application
On the left hand side menu there is an option called "Health assessment", click to select it
If your medical examination is cleared: Under your name and DOB, it should say "Health clearance provided – no action required"


----------



## gtisp2020

yalemg said:


> any GTI officer contact in linkedin?


it's useless to contact them in LinkedIn for an EOI update. They will just say "your EOI will be processed soon, the team is working on significant backlog due to COVID".


----------



## GTIViking

Hi Bayleaf and everyone,

Could you please let me know how to avoid RFI in my visa application? I'm planning to lodge it tonight.

Can I do the medical assessment before lodging the application?


----------



## Bayleaf

GTIViking said:


> Hi Bayleaf and everyone,
> 
> Could you please let me know how to avoid RFI in my visa application? I'm planning to lodge it tonight.


You might have received a pdf checklist when you received your UID and invitation code. Try to provide ALL documents listed in that checklist.

When preparing documents to prove your achievements, do think about what's the best way to showcase your talent, and how will your talent contribute to Australia. Make your documents are comprehensive yet easy to read for the case officer.



GTIViking said:


> Can I do the medical assessment before lodging the application?


No


----------



## a2020

EOI : dec 2020
Direct reject: april 2021

Advanced manufacturing field
20 journal papers most Q1, 5 are first author.
7 international conferences (3 of them first Author).
Received Scholarship to finish a master’s degree in the USA.
Received three fully paid scholarship (Fees + stipend) from three different Australian universities to study PhD.
Have 9 phd study offers.
Studying in a group of 8 uni.
150 citations
Scholarship + casual teaching = 105k
Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for 8 journals (6 of them are Q1 journals).
Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for two international conferences.
Reviewed more than 30 articles
Currently in the last semester of PhD.
Have 80+ out of 90 in PTE.
Have natti ccl
Professional engineer of Australia
Committee member of two conferences
Recived post graduation publication award
Worked as academic overseas for 9 years.


----------



## Zmajche88

a2020 said:


> EOI : dec 2020
> Direct reject: april 2021
> 
> Advanced manufacturing field
> 20 journal papers most Q1, 5 are first author.
> 7 international conferences (3 of them first Author).
> Received Scholarship to finish a master’s degree in the USA.
> Received three fully paid scholarship (Fees + stipend) from three different Australian universities to study PhD.
> Have 9 phd study offers.
> Studying in a group of 8 uni.
> 150 citations
> Scholarship + casual teaching = 105k
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for 8 journals (6 of them are Q1 journals).
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for two international conferences.
> Reviewed more than 30 articles
> Currently in the last semester of PhD.
> Have 80+ out of 90 in PTE.
> Have natti ccl
> Professional engineer of Australia
> Committee member of two conferences
> Recived post graduation publication award
> Worked as academic overseas for 9 years.


So sorry to hear that. You have an amazing profile. I am sure you will get it, apply again as soon as you graduate.


----------



## NB

a2020 said:


> EOI : dec 2020
> Direct reject: april 2021
> 
> Advanced manufacturing field
> 20 journal papers most Q1, 5 are first author.
> 7 international conferences (3 of them first Author).
> Received Scholarship to finish a master’s degree in the USA.
> Received three fully paid scholarship (Fees + stipend) from three different Australian universities to study PhD.
> Have 9 phd study offers.
> Studying in a group of 8 uni.
> 150 citations
> Scholarship + casual teaching = 105k
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for 8 journals (6 of them are Q1 journals).
> Have a proven record of serving as a reviewer for two international conferences.
> Reviewed more than 30 articles
> Currently in the last semester of PhD.
> Have 80+ out of 90 in PTE.
> Have natti ccl
> Professional engineer of Australia
> Committee member of two conferences
> Recived post graduation publication award
> Worked as academic overseas for 9 years.


It’s a gross miscarriage of justice is all I can say
Australia is poorer without you, not the other way around 
Cheers


----------



## ilovedogs

Hi all, thanks for sharing your GTI experiences on here. It's been very helpful. Lodged my 858 application yesterday (UID received early Apr) and got an invitation this morning for 189. If there's anyone else in the same situation, would love to hear how you're proceeding e.g. wait for 858 to be processed and hopefully get an outcome before the 189 invite expires (the latter lasts 60 days)? Cheers


----------



## NB

ilovedogs said:


> Hi all, thanks for sharing your GTI experiences on here. It's been very helpful. Lodged my 858 application yesterday (UID received early Apr) and got an invitation this morning for 189. If there's anyone else in the same situation, would love to hear how you're proceeding e.g. wait for 858 to be processed and hopefully get an outcome before the 189 invite expires (the latter lasts 60 days)? Cheers


There is a tremendous delay in 189 processing especially for offshore applicants 
If you can manage an invite under 858 before the expiry of the 189, you can wait and take a decision closer to the expiry of the invite 
Cheers


----------



## HBow

ilovedogs said:


> Hi all, thanks for sharing your GTI experiences on here. It's been very helpful. Lodged my 858 application yesterday (UID received early Apr) and got an invitation this morning for 189. If there's anyone else in the same situation, would love to hear how you're proceeding e.g. wait for 858 to be processed and hopefully get an outcome before the 189 invite expires (the latter lasts 60 days)? Cheers


If you already have UID, success rate is super high for visa. Processing time also seems to be less than 3months (average). I would do GTI.


----------



## FDM

Bayleaf said:


> Login to the IMMI website
> Click to select your current on-going application
> On the left hand side menu there is an option called "Health assessment", click to select it
> If your medical examination is cleared: Under your name and DOB, it should say "Health clearance provided – no action required"


Thank you very much, Bayleaf.

I checked it and found Health clearance provided – no action required. Does it mean the immigration department received my medical examination?


----------



## AgBio

Hi All,
Having received the Invitation code, When lodging 858, 

1. what kind of documents have to attach?
e.g. passport, F1000, etc

2. Do they ask for additional forms like F80 and F1221?

3. Do I need to attach a cover letter

4. Do I need to attached EOI sent earlier

5. Also for these requirements,

Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia



Bayleaf said:


> Peer-review publications and awards from the past 2 years
> Evidence of research grant or funding
> Ads for jobs based in Australia which I'm qualified, with a salary of > AUD153K
> Past and current work contracts in Australia
> Letter from current employer in Australia to highlight current role


Do I have to attach each paper separately or as a compiled document or just a CV or link to Googlescholar page?

6. To support F1000 nominator, can I attach the referee letters from others?

Thanks a heap, friends.


----------



## Bayleaf

FDM said:


> Thank you very much, Bayleaf.
> 
> I checked it and found Health clearance provided – no action required. Does it mean the immigration department received my medical examination?


Yes


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Hi All,
> Having received the Invitation code, When lodging 858,
> 
> 1. what kind of documents have to attach?
> e.g. passport, F1000, etc


Read the first part of this.



AgBio said:


> 2. Do they ask for additional forms like F80 and F1221?


Read this.



AgBio said:


> 3. Do I need to attach a cover letter


Optional.



AgBio said:


> 4. Do I need to attached EOI sent earlier


Do you mean UID? If you mean UID, you can export your GTI invitation email as a pdf and attach under:
Evidence type: Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
Document type: Invitation to apply document



AgBio said:


> 5. Also for these requirements,
> 
> Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
> Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
> Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
> 
> 
> Do I have to attach each paper separately or as a compiled document or just a CV or link to Googlescholar page?


DO NOT attach each paper separately, this is not the best and efficient way to present your papers, and it might increase the workload of the case officer. Furthermore, you can only upload a maximum of 60 attachments in your application. Don't max out unless absolutely necessary, because you might need some space for additional documents in case of a s56 request.

Compile all your papers in a single pdf, and have a cover page in this compiled pdf with a list of all your publication records, including DOI, impact factor of journal and citation number for each record. Also have this listing in your CV, together with a link to your Google Scholar page, ORCID or Scopus page.



AgBio said:


> 6. To support F1000 nominator, can I attach the referee letters from others?
> 
> Thanks a heap, friends.


In addition to Form 1000, your nominator (who filled your Form 1000) needs to provide you a personal, comprehensive statement of your achievements in your specialised field. (As per Form 1000, left hand side of page 1)

You can provide referee letters from non-nominators.


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> Read the first part of this.
> 
> 
> Read this.
> 
> 
> Optional.
> 
> 
> Do you mean UID? If you mean UID, you can export your GTI invitation email as a pdf and attach under:
> Evidence type: Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
> Document type: Invitation to apply document
> 
> 
> DO NOT attach each paper separately, this is not the best and efficient way to present your papers, and it might increase the workload of the case officer. Furthermore, you can only upload a maximum of 60 attachments in your application. Don't max out unless absolutely necessary, because you might need some space for additional documents in case of a s56 request.
> 
> Compile all your papers in a single pdf, and have a cover page in this compiled pdf with a list of all your publication records, including DOI, impact factor of journal and citation number for each record. Also have this listing in your CV, together with a link to your Google Scholar page, ORCID or Scopus page.
> 
> 
> In addition to Form 1000, your nominator (who filled your Form 1000) needs to provide you a personal, comprehensive statement of your achievements in your specialised field. (As per Form 1000, left hand side of page 1)
> 
> You can provide referee letters from non-nominators.


Dear @Bayleaf Thank you very much. You are a selfless kind soul. 🙏 

I have another question if you/anyone could assist. 

I need to provide a Police Clearance from one of the countries I studied. According to the country's law, it is unlawful for the Police AND the Embassy to provide Israeli police certificates directly to the client.
So I have to request the embassy to send it to the IMMI department by post. 
How can I find which address I should request the embassy to post it to? 
Do I have to wait until they start assessing my application or can I send it just after lodging the application?

I would like to have anyone with a similar experience too.


----------



## Sk DC

Dear friends,
We had lodged GTI visa. I asked s56 more information required for my partner’s English Language evidence for my partner's case. We have decided to pay the second installment of visa application charge (SVAC). I replied to the email ( in email id noreply.skilled @......) saying we have decided to pay for the SVAC. I think that email id might not be monitored, I am not sure which email address should I reply to them regarding the s56 form? I also uploaded letter regarding statement of confirmation to pay the SVAC. Should I confirm that I have provided information as requested, that tab is appeared in the immi account ( I am confused whether I need to confirm or not as I have provided our intention to pay rather than providing Evidence of English Language). Can anyone suggest me who have gone through this path or any ideas what could be done in this stage? 
Best regards
SK


----------



## Coco Hana

Sk DC said:


> Dear friends,
> We had lodged GTI visa. I asked s56 more information required for my partner’s English Language evidence for my partner's case. We have decided to pay the second installment of visa application charge (SVAC). I replied to the email ( in email id noreply.skilled @......) saying we have decided to pay for the SVAC. I think that email id might not be monitored, I am not sure which email address should I reply to them regarding the s56 form? I also uploaded letter regarding statement of confirmation to pay the SVAC. Should I confirm that I have provided information as requested, that tab is appeared in the immi account ( I am confused whether I need to confirm or not as I have provided our intention to pay rather than providing Evidence of English Language). Can anyone suggest me who have gone through this path or any ideas what could be done in this stage?
> Best regards
> SK


I know 1 person he send email to reply for S56 through: [email protected]


----------



## amitkrjha

Hi SK DC I am also in the same boat , got this s56 request yesterday and wondering which email I’d i should write to ? Also where did you attach the confirmation payment document ? Pls help


----------



## Sk DC

amitkrjha said:


> Hi SK DC I am also in the same boat , got this s56 request yesterday and wondering which email I’d i should write to ? Also where did you attach the confirmation payment document ? Pls help


Hi Amit,

I attach a document signed by my partner saying that we want to pay the SVAC amount, and requested them to send the detail where to pay. I then uploaded in the IMMI account and click the bottom "I have provided information as requested" which appears in the end of documents attachment tab of IMMI account. One of my friends said, whatever you need to do, that should be done at the IMMI account. So I did the same, now my status changed to initial assessment to further assessment. I hope, we will get detail for SVAC payment and need to repeat procedure after making payment.
I hope you need to do the same.
Best 
SK


----------



## amitkrjha

Thanks SK , this helps ! Did you upload the document under your partner attachment document lists or self ? Do I also need to sign the document besides the partner ?


----------



## Sk DC

amitkrjha said:


> Thanks SK , this helps ! Did you upload the document under your partner attachment document lists or self ? Do I also need to sign the document besides the partner ?


Yes, get partner's sign and upload in her section. Main applicant do not need to sign because SVAC is for your partner not for yours.


----------



## amitkrjha

Thanks SK


----------



## fairy_n1361

MaYoda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my grant notification today


Many congratulations.....So 17-20 months turned to a few weeks for you luckily. When did you submitted the last s56?


----------



## Ashy1900

Hi guys,

I have been lurking here and benefit from your information. You guys somehow supported my path morally. Now it is my turn to contribute. Timeline:

EOI: Oct 11.
Invitation: Dec 10.
858 Visa lodged: Jan 17.
Request for medical check: same day.
Medical exam: Jan 27
Medical clearance: in one week
Bridging visa: Jan 17-18. (submitted a request for working right and got granted in one day)
s56: Feb 4 (for translation of foreign police certificate)
s56 replied: in one week for the translation service
2nd s56: Mar 8 (asking for updated spouse police clearance)
2nd s56 replied: in one week.
Grant: Arp 22.

Profile: associate prof. 40+ publications. ICT sector.


----------



## Red Chan

Hi all,

I have my PR granted and I want to ask must my first entry is within first year? as due to covid19, is there any extension of this guidelines, and where to apply the exemption?

thanks all


----------



## NB

Red Chan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have my PR granted and I want to ask must my first entry is within first year? as due to covid19, is there any extension of this guidelines, and where to apply the exemption?
> 
> thanks all


All IED are waived off
You can come within the validity of the travel rights of your PR which is 5 years from the date of the grant 
You can check here





COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## Red Chan

NB said:


> All IED are waived off
> You can come within the validity of the travel rights of your PR which is 5 years from the date of the grant
> You can check here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 and the border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Dear may Iknow what specific page mentioned in covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au, I couldn't find it mentioned it in quick scan, thanks again


----------



## Red Chan

Red Chan said:


> Dear may Iknow what specific page mentioned in covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au, I couldn't find it mentioned it in quick scan, thanks again


found it and thanks 






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## AgBio

Hi @Bayleaf 

There was no PDF attached in the email. I am a bit confused now. 

My invitation was similar to @DocHarp mentioned. It was a regular email.



DocHarp said:


> “Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)
> 
> Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
> Invitation code: XXXXXX”



Also, if you do not mind, please let me know,



Bayleaf said:


> DO NOT attach each paper separately, this is not the best and efficient way to present your papers, and it might increase the workload of the case officer. Furthermore, you can only upload a maximum of 60 attachments in your application. Don't max out unless absolutely necessary, because you might need some space for additional documents in case of a s56 request.
> 
> Compile all your papers in a single pdf, and have a cover page in this compiled pdf with a list of all your publication records, including DOI, impact factor of journal and citation number for each record. Also have this listing in your CV, together with a link to your Google Scholar page, ORCID or Scopus page.
> 
> 
> In addition to Form 1000, your nominator (who filled your Form 1000) needs to provide you a personal, comprehensive statement of your achievements in your specialised field. (As per Form 1000, left hand side of page 1)
> 
> You can provide referee letters from non-nominators.


To prove these below requirements,

Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
can I use the below documents to answer above,

Applied jobs and prospectus job advertisements
Reference letters? otherwise, do I have to write an essay for this?
Referee letters and Jobs

So is it OK to attach the same document twice? two of my referee (A Prof) report answering these Questions.

Thanks a heap.


----------



## Red Chan

Red Chan said:


> found it and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 and the border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


after check, the "travel facilitation form" NOT include 858 class, so for GTI 858, how can extend the first entry date? thanks






Travel facilitation letter request form


Use this form to contact us if you have a Permanent or Provisional visa and you can't travel to Australia before the specified Initial Entry Date (first entry date) condition advised in your visa grant letter.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## sameh2030

Hi there, anyone experienced this issue before?










It was working yesterday and I reached to the last step where I should upload documents. Today I'm seeing this error. Appreciate any advice!


----------



## sameh2030

sameh2030 said:


> Hi there, anyone experienced this issue before?
> 
> View attachment 99486
> 
> 
> It was working yesterday and I reached to the last step where I should upload documents. Today I'm seeing this error. Appreciate any advice!


Looks like it was a browser issue, the issue is not fixed even when I cleared the cache, but it worked when I logged in using Chrome Incognito mode and wanted to share that as a workaround


----------



## Nish066

Hey,

Does anyone which is a really good agent in Australia for GTI. Had few queries before lodging my application (both pertaining to my profile and legal) . Wanted to do an initial call with them since I am offshore.

Thanks.


----------



## MaYoda

fairy_n1361 said:


> Many congratulations.....So 17-20 months turned to a few weeks for you luckily. When did you submitted the last s56?


Thanks, Fairy. My last 56 was asked on the 22nd of March and I responded on 29 March. I originally put in my application on 8th Feb.
Any news at your end?


----------



## MaYoda

sameh2030 said:


> Hi there, anyone experienced this issue before?
> 
> View attachment 99486
> 
> 
> It was working yesterday and I reached to the last step where I should upload documents. Today I'm seeing this error. Appreciate any advice!


Oh bummer! Has it been already fixed? If not I would suggest please call the Immi hotline. All the best!


----------



## MaYoda

Ashy1900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been lurking here and benefit from your information. You guys somehow supported my path morally. Now it is my turn to contribute. Timeline:
> 
> EOI: Oct 11.
> Invitation: Dec 10.
> 858 Visa lodged: Jan 17.
> Request for medical check: same day.
> Medical exam: Jan 27
> Medical clearance: in one week
> Bridging visa: Jan 17-18. (submitted a request for working right and got granted in one day)
> s56: Feb 4 (for translation of foreign police certificate)
> s56 replied: in one week for the translation service
> 2nd s56: Mar 8 (asking for updated spouse police clearance)
> 2nd s56 replied: in one week.
> Grant: Arp 22.
> 
> Profile: associate prof. 40+ publications. ICT sector.


Yayyy congratulations!


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> Hi @Bayleaf
> 
> There was no PDF attached in the email. I am a bit confused now.
> 
> My invitation was similar to @DocHarp mentioned. It was a regular email.


Things might have changed since I received my UID in Dec 2020.
Anyway, you can find the checklist on the Home Affairs website.
Also, towards the end of your IMMI application, the system will also clearly let you know what documents are required.



AgBio said:


> Also, if you do not mind, please let me know,
> 
> 
> 
> To prove these below requirements,
> 
> Evidence that you are currently prominent in the target sector
> Evidence of how your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community
> Evidence of employment prospects in the target sector in Australia
> can I use the below documents to answer above,
> 
> Applied jobs and prospectus job advertisements
> Reference letters? otherwise, do I have to write an essay for this?
> Referee letters and Jobs
> 
> So is it OK to attach the same document twice? two of my referee (A Prof) report answering these Questions.
> 
> Thanks a heap.


You don't need to attach the same document twice even if the document prove more than one thing.
As long as the documents can provide evidence to support your statement, they should be fine.


----------



## DocHarp

Bayleaf said:


> Do you mean UID? If you mean UID, you can export your GTI invitation email as a pdf and attach under:
> Evidence type: Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
> Document type: Invitation to apply document





AgBio said:


> Hi @Bayleaf
> 
> There was no PDF attached in the email. I am a bit confused now.
> 
> My invitation was similar to @DocHarp mentioned. It was a regular email.


Just to clarify, Bayleaf’s original recommendation is correct. You have to “Save As” or “Export” a copy of the email itself as a PDF to attach in your Immi account as stated above. They haven’t sent it as a downloadable attachment in our invite email.


----------



## fairy_n1361

MaYoda said:


> Thanks, Fairy. My last 56 was asked on the 22nd of March and I responded on 29 March. I originally put in my application on 8th Feb.
> Any news at your end?


I am happy for you. One more achievement for you. I submitted the second s56 on 14 March and yet no news. I am offshore and not sure if that affects the process.


----------



## Msjsddds

fairy_n1361 said:


> I am happy for you. One more achievement for you. I submitted the second s56 on 14 March and yet no news. I am offshore and not sure if that affects the process.


Hi Fairy, did your status change to further assessment after you submitted your s56? I have uploaded my s56, but it still shows initial assessment and the estimated time changes to 17 to 20 months.


----------



## Coco Hana

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Fairy, did your status change to further assessment after you submitted your s56? I have uploaded my s56, but it still shows initial assessment and the estimated time changes to 17 to 20 months.


Did u put the confirmed button after submitting documents?


----------



## AgBio

DocHarp said:


> Just to clarify, Bayleaf’s original recommendation is correct. You have to “Save As” or “Export” a copy of the email itself as a PDF to attach in your Immi account as stated above. They haven’t sent it as a downloadable attachment in our invite email.


Thank you very much.


----------



## AgBio

Bayleaf said:


> Things might have changed since I received my UID in Dec 2020.
> Anyway, you can find the checklist on the Home Affairs website.
> Also, towards the end of your IMMI application, the system will also clearly let you know what documents are required.
> 
> 
> You don't need to attach the same document twice even if the document prove more than one thing.
> As long as the documents can provide evidence to support your statement, they should be fine.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Msjsddds

Coco Hana said:


> Did u put the confirmed button after submitting documents?


Oh!!! I just saw that! I forgot!!! Is that the reason?

Thanks so much Coco!


----------



## Zmajche88

We just got an invitation (my husband)

EOI 18/8/21
Data science
PhD and postdoc both at Australian G8
Postdoc around 100k salary
Publications, citations, international conferences

I will keep everyone updated.
And thank you for your support


----------



## fairy_n1361

Msjsddds said:


> Hi Fairy, did your status change to further assessment after you submitted your s56? I have uploaded my s56, but it still shows initial assessment and the estimated time changes to 17 to 20 months.


Yes, my status is further assessment. estimated time 17-20 months.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi Guys, I just received the invitation.

EOI: 31/07/2020
Sector: MedTech
Recent PhD, Post-doc (onshore)

Hopefully I will the get the visa as well.


----------



## kuliHalo

fairy_n1361 said:


> Yes, my status is further assessment. estimated time 17-20 months.


For me it also showed 17-20 months, but the further assessment took less than a week. Not saying this is always the case, but the estimate I think is derived from the overall Distinguished Talent visa category.


----------



## DocHarp

Just sharing the Global Talent team’s reply about processing times. As previously confirmed, it is a glitch and if you are invited to apply for the Global Talent visa it is a ~2 month turn around.

FYI: I sent my inquiry as a reply to the S56 request, which was a ‘no reply’ email, and copied the general Global Talent email ([email protected]) as the one specific to the Americas. The general account responded to me within minutes.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi All

Can the Visa case officer ask for PCC of a country after visa lodgement? 

When I wrote to the invitation team they said "please provide evidence that you did stay in the country for less than 1 year. The VCO will look into it and let you know if PCC is really required and override the system recommendation to provide the said PCC." 

would appreciate your thoughts...
thanks

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can the Visa case officer ask for PCC of a country after visa lodgement?
> 
> When I wrote to the invitation team they said "please provide evidence that you did stay in the country for less than 1 year. The VCO will look into it and let you know if PCC is really required and override the system recommendation to provide the said PCC."
> 
> would appreciate your thoughts...
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


CO have over riding powers to ask for any documents including PCC at any point of time till the grant
They can ask for a pcc even if you visited a country for even one day
Cheers


----------



## Karak2002

NB said:


> CO have over riding powers to ask for any documents including PCC at any point of time till the grant
> They can ask for a pcc even if you visited a country for even one day
> Cheers


thanks...which means the CO will inform us through Immi or email if they need the PCC or not, irrespective 1yr or 1day...
I hope they will do it soon..and not later..coz PCC timelines are in months..not weeks..
Thanks...

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my application for a global Talent Visa on 12th April after receiving invitation. I completed all medical examinations and they are cleared. The status of my GTI application is still "received".

My current job contract is till 05 May 2021. I am looking now for a new job. I have found some positions and one of them is casual job for 8 months. But these job opportunities required full and unrestricted work rights. 

So should I apply for bridging Visa which allows me to work in Australia and I can provide it as evidence of unrestricted work rights in Australia?

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## MaYoda

fairy_n1361 said:


> I am happy for you. One more achievement for you. I submitted the second s56 on 14 March and yet no news. I am offshore and not sure if that affects the process.


Hope they grant you soon, Fairy. Just hang in there. Best of luck


----------



## NB

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application for a global Talent Visa on 12th April after receiving invitation. I completed all medical examinations and they are cleared. The status of my GTI application is still "received".
> 
> My current job contract is till 05 May 2021. I am looking now for a new job. I have found some positions and one of them is casual job for 8 months. But these job opportunities required full and unrestricted work rights.
> 
> So should I apply for bridging Visa which allows me to work in Australia and I can provide it as evidence of unrestricted work rights in Australia?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


You are entitled to a bridging visa 
In fact it should have been issued automatically as you were onshore when you applied
Apply for bridging visa asap, but beware that most bridging visa have the same working rights as the substantive visa 
Cheers


----------



## Bayleaf

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application for a global Talent Visa on 12th April after receiving invitation. I completed all medical examinations and they are cleared. The status of my GTI application is still "received".
> 
> My current job contract is till 05 May 2021. I am looking now for a new job. I have found some positions and one of them is casual job for 8 months. But these job opportunities required full and unrestricted work rights.
> 
> So should I apply for bridging Visa which allows me to work in Australia and I can provide it as evidence of unrestricted work rights in Australia?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


I'm not sure why you were not automatically granted a bridging visa if you lodged the GTI application on-shore.

The working right of the bridging visa is tied with the substantive visa you hold while lodging the visa application. If the substantive visa you are holding now has limited work rights, that will carry through your bridging visa. 

From the top of my head, visa 482 has a condition 8607 which only allows applicants to work in the same occupation which the visa was approved previously, also only work for the employer who did the nomination.


----------



## AgBio

Hi All,

Has anyone experiencing Errors in the IMMI account during; File uploading and payments.

I can not proceed ahead as it notifying "The payment system is currently not available. Please try again later. " .

This has been the whole day.


----------



## DocHarp

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not sure why you were not automatically granted a bridging visa if you lodged the GTI application on-shore.
> 
> The working right of the bridging visa is tied with the substantive visa you hold while lodging the visa application. If the substantive visa you are holding now has limited work rights, that will carry through your bridging visa.
> 
> From the top of my head, visa 482 has a condition 8607 which only allows applicants to work in the same occupation which the visa was approved previously, also only work for the employer who did the nomination.


Hmm I don’t think bridging visas are automatically granted for this particular visa application (anymore[?]). At least, I didn’t have a bridging visa automatically granted and I’m onshore as well. A few day after I submitted my application however, I received the following email notification that I was eligible to apply for one. I hadn’t requested this information, it was just sent to me. I’m hoping my visa is granted before that becomes necessary.


----------



## KRH28

DocHarp said:


> Hmm I don’t think bridging visas are automatically granted for this particular visa application (anymore[?]). At least, I didn’t have a bridging visa automatically granted and I’m onshore as well. A few day after I submitted my application however, I received the following email notification that I was eligible to apply for one. I hadn’t requested this information, it was just sent to me. I’m hoping my visa is granted before that becomes necessary.
> 
> View attachment 99492


I applied yesterday and was automatically granted BVA. The grant notice states it is inactive will not be activated unless my current visa ends. I'm onshore with a 482 visa expiring in September 2022, so no real concern of expiry.


----------



## Bayleaf

DocHarp said:


> Hmm I don’t think bridging visas are automatically granted for this particular visa application (anymore[?]). At least, I didn’t have a bridging visa automatically granted and I’m onshore as well. A few day after I submitted my application however, I received the following email notification that I was eligible to apply for one. I hadn’t requested this information, it was just sent to me. I’m hoping my visa is granted before that becomes necessary.


May I know what visa are you holding when you lodged the GTI visa application? It's interesting you were suggested to lodge an application for BVC instead of BVA.

Similar to @KRH28, I held visa 482 when I lodged the visa application and I was granted BVA automatically.


----------



## Zmajche88

Did you have to write all the 10 years addresses for non migrating members as well?


----------



## DocHarp

KRH28 said:


> I applied yesterday and was automatically granted BVA... I'm onshore with a 482 visa...





Bayleaf said:


> May I know what visa are you holding when you lodged the GTI visa application? It's interesting you were suggested to lodge an application for BVC instead of BVA.
> 
> Similar to @KRH28, I held visa 482 when I lodged the visa application and I was granted BVA automatically.



Hmm it is interesting. Must be because I was already on a BVA when I lodged? Out of curiosity, what is the functional difference of BVA and BVC - they seem just the same.

Quick timeline for context: Student visa expiry was 15 March 2021 so I applied for the visitor visa on 3 March as I had just submitted my EOI (and didn’t realize I could be invited so quickly). Automatically granted a BVA for the visitor.

Received UID on 11 March and submitted GTI on 18 March (at this point, my visitor BVA was active). 19 March received an email that I could apply for a BVC. Today, waiting patiently for GTI approval 😅


----------



## DocHarp

Zmajche88 said:


> Did you have to write all the 10 years addresses for non migrating members as well?


Yes. It won’t let you move forward unless you have at least one address for everyone on your application. I think this is how they determine where everyone needs to get police clearances. 

Of note, I originally added my immediate family (siblings and parents) as I had included them in a previous visa but for the GTI, they do not count. You only include your dependents, legal guardians (if applicant is <18), and spouse.


----------



## Bayleaf

DocHarp said:


> Hmm it is interesting. Must be because I was already on a BVA when I lodged? Out of curiosity, what is the functional difference of BVA and BVC - they seem just the same.
> 
> Quick timeline for context: Student visa expiry was 15 March 2021 so I applied for the visitor visa on 3 March as I had just submitted my EOI (and didn’t realize I could be invited so quickly). Automatically granted a BVA for the visitor.
> 
> Received UID on 11 March and submitted GTI on 18 March (at this point, my visitor BVA was active). 19 March received an email that I could apply for a BVC. Today, waiting patiently for GTI approval 😅


That explains a lot. Because you lodged the GTI visa application when you didn't hold an active substantive visa, therefore you were prompted to apply for BVC. If you've lodged the visa application before 15 March while your student visa was still active, you might be granted BVA automatically.

BVA and BVC are mostly similar, except for BVA holders they can still apply for BVB if they want to leave Australia temporarily. On the other hand, BVC holders are not eligible to apply for BVB if they want to leave Australia temporarily. (Source)


----------



## NB

Bayleaf said:


> That explains a lot. Because you lodged the GTI visa application when you didn't hold an active substantive visa, therefore you were prompted to apply for BVC. If you've lodged the visa application before 15 March while your student visa was still active, you might be granted BVA automatically.
> 
> BVA and BVC are mostly similar, except for BVA holders they can still apply for BVB if they want to leave Australia temporarily. On the other hand, BVC holders are not eligible to apply for BVB if they want to leave Australia temporarily. (Source)


DHA issues nearly 100 categories of visas
There was a serious proposal a couple of years back that DHA will merge all of them and have only 10 categories as New Zealand.
Looks like the bureaucracy managed to get it dropped so that they can continue to vex the applicants 
Cheers


----------



## Zmajche88

DocHarp said:


> Yes. It won’t let you move forward unless you have at least one address for everyone on your application. I think this is how they determine where everyone needs to get police clearances.
> 
> Of note, I originally added my immediate family (siblings and parents) as I had included them in a previous visa but for the GTI, they do not count. You only include your dependents, legal guardians (if applicant is <18), and spouse.


So for current visa we are on we declared all the family members, it says brothers, sisters, in laws, sister-in-law's lol parents....
Then addresses, then 10 years travel history. They are non migrating family members. They didn't ask for criminal checks and medical checks I suppose?


----------



## leodam

Hi Guys,

I have submmited the EOI for Global Talent visa twice:

First time on *August 2020*:
Bachelor Honours
ITC sector, 13+ years of experience
*Senior Software Developer*
*Salary < threshhold*
Onsite
Company sponsor

Second time on *February 2021* with some major changes:
*Development Team Lead* (promoted on Dec 2020)
Digitech sector
*Salary > threshhold* (increased from January 2021)
Form 1000

I just recieved the email from Global Talent saying that I'm not eligible for the GTI visa. So my questions are:

I'm just wondering if this is the result of the first EOI or the second one or both.
Is there any success case with the same criteria as my second EOI?

Thank you so much for your assistance!


----------



## DocHarp

Zmajche88 said:


> So for current visa we are on we declared all the family members, it says brothers, sisters, in laws, sister-in-law's lol parents....
> Then addresses, then 10 years travel history. They are non migrating family members. They didn't ask for criminal checks and medical checks I suppose?


I’m not sure if you’re asking something or just saying. But for more info about what counts as family, and what they will need to provide, is available here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#About


----------



## darkknight2099

leodam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submmited the EOI for Global Talent visa twice:
> 
> First time on *August 2020*:
> Bachelor Honours
> ITC sector, 13+ years of experience
> *Senior Software Developer*
> *Salary < threshhold*
> Onsite
> Company sponsor
> 
> Second time on *February 2021* with some major changes:
> *Development Team Lead* (promoted on Dec 2020)
> Digitech sector
> *Salary > threshhold* (increased from January 2021)
> Form 1000
> 
> I just recieved the email from Global Talent saying that I'm not eligible for the GTI visa. So my questions are:
> 
> I'm just wondering if this is the result of the first EOI or the second one or both.
> Is there any success case with the same criteria as my second EOI?
> 
> Thank you so much for your assistance!


That's why you should not submit multiple eoi. That was mentioned specifically on the DHA website. 
The rejection could be for both, or it could be the first one. No one knows, except the global talent officers. Try emailing them.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achandra

Hi All,

I am planning to submit a GTI EOI soon but last I wrote my IELTS was 5 years back. My questions are:
1) If I have an 2 year MS degree from USA (in english), do I still need an IELTS score? See the link:





Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




2) If yes, shall I have it handy before even submitting EOI or can I file the EOI even with the test being 10-12 days out?

Appreciate your help.

Cheers,
Avinash


----------



## NB

Achandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to submit a GTI EOI soon but last I wrote my IELTS was 5 years back. My questions are:
> 1) If I have an 2 year MS degree from USA (in english), do I still need an IELTS score? See the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) If yes, shall I have it handy before even submitting EOI or can I file the EOI even with the test being 10-12 days out?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Cheers,
> Avinash


You don’t need to take the IELTS test to prove functional English 
Your degree will suffice
Cheers


----------



## Achandra

NB said:


> You don’t need to take the IELTS test to prove functional English
> Your degree will suffice
> Cheers


@NB... Awesome! Much appreciated.


----------



## ShortnHero

Hi guys,
I would highly appreciate your advice on my case: I submitted my EOI for GTI in July 2020 when I was a PhD student. 
At that time, I was offshore to collect (and analyze) data for my PhD research and planned to submit my PhD thesis in Feb 2021, which was within 6 months towards my PhD completion date. 
After submitting my EOI for GTI in July 2020, I got extension from my University for another year (i.e by February 2022) due to Covid, which caused the delay in my data validation in the field. I did not update DHA about my extension ('cause I was not so confident about my profile and thought I would be rejected anyway).

Surprisingly, I received Invitation to apply (UID) for GTI in April 2021 without any RFI. At the moment, I am about 10 months towards my PhD completion. So, what should I do now?

1) Go ahead with apply for PR under GTI program (as I got invitation to apply)?; or
2) Wait for some more months (say August or September 2021) when I am within 6 months towards my PhD completion (which is February 2022)?; or
3) Inform DHA that I am not within 6 months towards my PhD completion and wait for their response/instructions on my case?; or
4) Submitt another EOI when I am within 6 months owards my PhD completion? or
5) Any other better solutions/advice please.

I know getting UID is harder and harder and I really wanna make full use of the UID that I have just received.
Thank you very much for your valuable advice and good luck to all.

My Profile for your reference:
EOI: July 2020
Sector: Data science
PhD at Australian G8 University
Got Australian Government's scholarships (for Master back to 10 years ago and current PhD program) and a U.S short-term fellowship.
13-years working experience in the sector.
Several publications at work (research and survey reports), not publications on journal.
Got a casual job offer from an Australian organization. 
Salary and scholarship far below threshold.


----------



## amitkrjha

Achandra said:


> @NB... Awesome! Much appreciated.


For EOI it should be fine but while filing the application you would need to demonstrate the medium of instruction was in English and degree alone would not suffice so best is to arrange for these documents


----------



## Bayleaf

ShortnHero said:


> Hi guys,
> I would highly appreciate your advice on my case: I submitted my EOI for GTI in July 2020 when I was a PhD student.
> At that time, I was offshore to collect (and analyze) data for my PhD research and planned to submit my PhD thesis in Feb 2021, which was within 6 months towards my PhD completion date.
> After submitting my EOI for GTI in July 2020, I got extension from my University for another year (i.e by February 2022) due to Covid, which caused the delay in my data validation in the field. I did not update DHA about my extension ('cause I was not so confident about my profile and thought I would be rejected anyway).
> 
> Surprisingly, I received Invitation to apply (UID) for GTI in April 2021 without any RFI. At the moment, I am about 10 months towards my PhD completion. So, what should I do now?
> 
> 1) Go ahead with apply for PR under GTI program (as I got invitation to apply)?; or
> 2) Wait for some more months (say August or September 2021) when I am within 6 months towards my PhD completion (which is February 2022)?; or
> 3) Inform DHA that I am not within 6 months towards my PhD completion and wait for their response/instructions on my case?; or
> 4) Submitt another EOI when I am within 6 months owards my PhD completion? or
> 5) Any other better solutions/advice please.
> 
> I know getting UID is harder and harder and I really wanna make full use of the UID that I have just received.
> Thank you very much for your valuable advice and good luck to all.
> 
> My Profile for your reference:
> EOI: July 2020
> Sector: Data science
> PhD at Australian G8 University
> Got Australian Government's scholarships (for Master back to 10 years ago and current PhD program) and a U.S short-term fellowship.
> 13-years working experience in the sector.
> Several publications at work (research and survey reports), not publications on journal.
> Got a casual job offer from an Australian organization.
> Salary and scholarship far below threshold.


In my opinion, I think you should have provided up to date and accurate information to the DHA in the first place. You might have unconsciously misled the DHA, as a result they might have been under the impression that you are a soon-to-be PhD graduate and that might be one of the determining factor to issue you an UID.

Should also point out that:
If you provide fraudulent, false or misleading information in support of your EOI (or visa application), this will be treated as a serious matter. If we consider that a person has been involved in migration fraud they may face penalties under the Migration Act 1958.​The provision of fraudulent, false or misleading information will have an adverse impact on your Global Talent EOI or your visa application and your EOI or your visa application may be refused, and a bar placed on you, preventing you from lodging future visa applications for 3-10 years. If you have already been granted the visa and information is obtained regarding the provision of fraudulent information, your visa may be cancelled. (Source)​
In terms of the options you laid out, definitely DON'T DO (4)! (The DHA has advised not to submit multiple EOI)
If I were you, I might be uncomfortable with options (1) & (2) as well, because your UID was issued based on outdated and inaccurate EOI information provided to the DHA.
(3) might be the way to go. You can send an email to the Global Talent general email address; contact a Global Talent Officer; or contact a migration agent for professional advice as you might have unconsciously complicated the matter.

This is just my opinion, it might not be that severe, but I think it's better to play on the safe side when engaging with DHA.


----------



## Aussie2019

ShortnHero said:


> Hi guys,
> I would highly appreciate your advice on my case: I submitted my EOI for GTI in July 2020 when I was a PhD student.
> At that time, I was offshore to collect (and analyze) data for my PhD research and planned to submit my PhD thesis in Feb 2021, which was within 6 months towards my PhD completion date.
> After submitting my EOI for GTI in July 2020, I got extension from my University for another year (i.e by February 2022) due to Covid, which caused the delay in my data validation in the field. I did not update DHA about my extension ('cause I was not so confident about my profile and thought I would be rejected anyway).
> 
> Surprisingly, I received Invitation to apply (UID) for GTI in April 2021 without any RFI. At the moment, I am about 10 months towards my PhD completion. So, what should I do now?
> 
> 1) Go ahead with apply for PR under GTI program (as I got invitation to apply)?; or
> 2) Wait for some more months (say August or September 2021) when I am within 6 months towards my PhD completion (which is February 2022)?; or
> 3) Inform DHA that I am not within 6 months towards my PhD completion and wait for their response/instructions on my case?; or
> 4) Submitt another EOI when I am within 6 months owards my PhD completion? or
> 5) Any other better solutions/advice please.
> 
> I know getting UID is harder and harder and I really wanna make full use of the UID that I have just received.
> Thank you very much for your valuable advice and good luck to all.
> 
> My Profile for your reference:
> EOI: July 2020
> Sector: Data science
> PhD at Australian G8 University
> Got Australian Government's scholarships (for Master back to 10 years ago and current PhD program) and a U.S short-term fellowship.
> 13-years working experience in the sector.
> Several publications at work (research and survey reports), not publications on journal.
> Got a casual job offer from an Australian organization.
> Salary and scholarship far below threshold.


Well I don't think so It's a big crime. The only thing you did wrong is not providing the updated information to the department.
If I were you I would have lodge the visa application with updated and correct information including current 6 months completion letter. If they were interested in PhD completion/update they might have asked about the update in RFI similarly they are asking from other candidate.

Pls contact to a good consultant.
Good luck.


----------



## Zmajche88

DocHarp said:


> I’m not sure if you’re asking something or just saying. But for more info about what counts as family, and what they will need to provide, is available here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#About
> 
> View attachment 99495


Lol thanks 
I think I was mainly complaining. My brother was nagging he had to give his passport number to a foreign government 
But all good, filled out.
I was also double checking has everyone else done the same with non migrating members of the family....
Thank You


----------



## ShortnHero

Bayleaf said:


> In my opinion, I think you should have provided up to date and accurate information to the DHA in the first place. You might have unconsciously misled the DHA, as a result they might have been under the impression that you are a soon-to-be PhD graduate and that might be one of the determining factor to issue you an UID.
> 
> Should also point out that:
> If you provide fraudulent, false or misleading information in support of your EOI (or visa application), this will be treated as a serious matter. If we consider that a person has been involved in migration fraud they may face penalties under the Migration Act 1958.​The provision of fraudulent, false or misleading information will have an adverse impact on your Global Talent EOI or your visa application and your EOI or your visa application may be refused, and a bar placed on you, preventing you from lodging future visa applications for 3-10 years. If you have already been granted the visa and information is obtained regarding the provision of fraudulent information, your visa may be cancelled. (Source)​
> In terms of the options you laid out, definitely DON'T DO (4)! (The DHA has advised not to submit multiple EOI)
> If I were you, I might be uncomfortable with options (1) & (2) as well, because your UID was issued based on outdated and inaccurate EOI information provided to the DHA.
> (3) might be the way to go. You can send an email to the Global Talent general email address; contact a Global Talent Officer; or contact a migration agent for professional advice as you might have unconsciously complicated the matter.
> 
> This is just my opinion, it might not be that severe, but I think it's better to play on the safe side when engaging with DHA.


Thank you, Bayleaf, for sharing your thoughts.
I did not intend to provide fraulent info. I was just thinking that I would update them about the extension upon receiving RFI from them.
I will consider all the options and may consult an agent on this.
Once again, I highly appreciate your opinion and other guys.
Cheers,


----------



## ShortnHero

Aussie2019 said:


> Well I don't think so It's a big crime. The only thing you did wrong is not providing the updated information to the department.
> If I were you I would have lodge the visa application with updated and correct information including current 6 months completion letter. If they were interested in PhD completion/update they might have asked about the update in RFI similarly they are asking from other candidate.
> 
> Pls contact to a good consultant.
> Good luck.


Thank you, Aussie2019, for sharing your thoughts.
I did not intend to mislead on my extension. I was just waiting for their RFI to update them on this.
I may have to consult an agent on this.
Thank you again.
Cheers,


----------



## Island_man

FYI,
Hi guys, I just sent some updates to GTI email and got to know that they are currently processing EOIs submitted in July 2020.
Cheers,
Below is what I go from the automatic response email form GTI.
"Please note, we are experiencing significant delays in responding to Expressions of Interest (EOIs) received via the Global Talent EOI form. Our team is currently processing EOIs submitted in *July 2020*. We will not respond to:

· Enquiries that are answered by this automated response
· EOI submission status enquiries
· Requests to confirm that your EOI has been submitted or is still being processed
· Requests as to whether your documents have been received
· Requests to prioritise an application without clear evidence of compassionate or compelling circumstances that would warrant expedition
· Requests for pre-assessments or any immigration guidance for individual circumstances."


----------



## gtisp2020

sezra said:


> Visa 858 granted today !!!
> 
> Onshore
> Space, Tech & Advanced Manuf.
> 
> Timeline:
> *EOI*: 20 Dec 2020
> *UID*: 12 Jan 2021
> *Application submitted*: 7 Feb 2021
> *Medical*: 10 Feb 2021
> *Medical cleared*: around a week later
> *S56 request 1:* 11 Feb 2021
> *S56 request 2:* 15 March 2021
> *Submitted documents*: 13 April 2021
> *858 Granted*: 14 April 2021
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Hi @sezra could you please check your inbox? I've sent you a PM. TIA


----------



## KamalGTI

Hi All, 

First and foremost, I wish all of you are doing well and keeping safe. I would like to check if any updates on EOI invitations for those who have applied around Jan/2021.

Do we have Jul/2020 or Aug/2020 applications being considered/processed at this moment? (which is what I could notice from some of the messages)

Any idea when we can potentially expect an invitation or communication related to submitted EoI in Jan/2021?

My background: I am based at offshore, applied in the Data Science space, had FWHIT > 154K AUD of current compensation at the time of application, have international recognitions in form of patents, publications, keynote sessions, products/projects with value, and impact demonstrated for customers across the globe and have worked for major multi-national firms, 22+ yrs of work experience, being contributed to Data Science Boards at one of my current firm in the past, contributing as Mentor in Data Science and AI across the globe for a certain group, Master Certified Data Scientist at the global "The Open Group".

Still awaiting any inputs from GTI officers/team.

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## Nick1984

ShortnHero said:


> Thank you, Aussie2019, for sharing your thoughts.
> I did not intend to mislead on my extension. I was just waiting for their RFI to update them on this.
> I may have to consult an agent on this.
> Thank you again.
> Cheers,


Why not wait for a while, UID had no expiry date. Fulfil your eligibility timeline then apply. Just a thought, might not be the best approach. Good luck


----------



## ShortnHero

Nick1984 said:


> Why not wait for a while, UID had no expiry date. Fulfil your eligibility timeline then apply. Just a thought, might not be the best approach. Good luck


My ITA says “This invitation is valid for 12 months”.
Thanks for sharing your view. I will consider all possible options before making any decisions on the steps forward.
Cheers,


----------



## Coco Hana

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi @sezra could you please check your inbox? I've sent you a PM. TIA


Can you pls tell us about what kind of S56 did you have to submit???


----------



## Nick1984

ShortnHero said:


> My ITA says “This invitation is valid for 12 months”.
> Thanks for sharing your view. I will consider all possible options before making any decisions on the steps forward.
> Cheers,


You might consider getting professional advice from MARA agent. Things might have changed recently. I remember members in this forum confirming that UID has no expiry date.


----------



## YASEER2020

Hello everyone,

If the EOI is about 1000 words. Will it affect the application processing time or decision?

Thanks a lot


----------



## NB

YASEER2020 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If the EOI is about 1000 words. Will it affect the application processing time or decision?
> 
> Thanks a lot


It’s the content which is important, not the number of words
As long as you are not rambling, I think it should be ok
Cheers


----------



## YASEER2020

NB said:


> It’s the content which is important, not the number of words
> As long as you are not rambling, I think it should be ok
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## KamalGTI

KamalGTI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First and foremost, I wish all of you are doing well and keeping safe. I would like to check if any updates on EOI invitations for those who have applied around Jan/2021.
> 
> Do we have Jul/2020 or Aug/2020 applications being considered/processed at this moment? (which is what I could notice from some of the messages)
> 
> Any idea when we can potentially expect an invitation or communication related to submitted EoI in Jan/2021?
> 
> My background: I am based at offshore, applied in the Data Science space, had FWHIT > 154K AUD of current compensation at the time of application, have international recognitions in form of patents, publications, keynote sessions, products/projects with value, and impact demonstrated for customers across the globe and have worked for major multi-national firms, 22+ yrs of work experience, being contributed to Data Science Boards at one of my current firm in the past, contributing as Mentor in Data Science and AI across the globe for a certain group, Master Certified Data Scientist at the global "The Open Group".
> 
> Still awaiting any inputs from GTI officers/team.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Any advice/pointers on this, please?


----------



## DocHarp

Nick1984 said:


> You might consider getting professional advice from MARA agent. Things might have changed recently. I remember members in this forum confirming that UID has no expiry date.


Of note, they‘ve updated the UID expiry within the last month. It’s indeed now only valid for 12 months. See attached from the automated GTI response to emails (as of 31 Mar).


----------



## gtisp2020

Hello good people, I'm looking for a suggestion.

What should be the response to the following question in the 858 application form?

"Expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced"

I am currently working as a post-doc in Australia, my salary is around 100K/yr, so should I write my actual salary here or the amount above the threshold?

TIA


----------



## NB

gtisp2020 said:


> Hello good people, I'm looking for a suggestion.
> 
> What should be the response to the following question in the 858 application form?
> 
> "Expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced"
> 
> I am currently working as a post-doc in Australia, my salary is around 100K/yr, so should I write my actual salary here or the amount above the threshold?
> 
> TIA


What changes if you get the visa ?
If nothing then you have to write the present salary
Cheers


----------



## Marz_Lux

KamalGTI said:


> Any advice/pointers on this, please?


My rough estimate is that c10-15% applicants get invited within 1-2 months. Then the bulk goes into the pool where I believe current processing time is around 9 months.
There are only very few cases in between.


----------



## DocHarp

gtisp2020 said:


> Hello good people, I'm looking for a suggestion.
> 
> What should be the response to the following question in the 858 application form?
> 
> "Expected annual salary when work in Australia is commenced"
> 
> I am currently working as a post-doc in Australia, my salary is around 100K/yr, so should I write my actual salary here or the amount above the threshold?
> 
> TIA


My situation was slightly different (at the time of my EOI, I was unemployed) but my advice is the same. In the letter, I would make note that you are currently a postdoc making ~$100K but you have the potential to reach $XXX in the foreseeable future. See below for my recommendation.



DocHarp said:


> Under “evidence of employment” I sold myself. I attached a document explaining what my last job was, why I resigned, and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I searched Seek.com.au for Australian jobs I qualify for and chose the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) that I think I could actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter). I also attached the job postings themselves.


----------



## amitkrjha

KamalGTI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First and foremost, I wish all of you are doing well and keeping safe. I would like to check if any updates on EOI invitations for those who have applied around Jan/2021.
> 
> Do we have Jul/2020 or Aug/2020 applications being considered/processed at this moment? (which is what I could notice from some of the messages)
> 
> Any idea when we can potentially expect an invitation or communication related to submitted EoI in Jan/2021?
> 
> My background: I am based at offshore, applied in the Data Science space, had FWHIT > 154K AUD of current compensation at the time of application, have international recognitions in form of patents, publications, keynote sessions, products/projects with value, and impact demonstrated for customers across the globe and have worked for major multi-national firms, 22+ yrs of work experience, being contributed to Data Science Boards at one of my current firm in the past, contributing as Mentor in Data Science and AI across the globe for a certain group, Master Certified Data Scientist at the global "The Open Group".
> 
> Still awaiting any inputs from GTI officers/team.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Hi Kamal : I also


KamalGTI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First and foremost, I wish all of you are doing well and keeping safe. I would like to check if any updates on EOI invitations for those who have applied around Jan/2021.
> 
> Do we have Jul/2020 or Aug/2020 applications being considered/processed at this moment? (which is what I could notice from some of the messages)
> 
> Any idea when we can potentially expect an invitation or communication related to submitted EoI in Jan/2021?
> 
> My background: I am based at offshore, applied in the Data Science space, had FWHIT > 154K AUD of current compensation at the time of application, have international recognitions in form of patents, publications, keynote sessions, products/projects with value, and impact demonstrated for customers across the globe and have worked for major multi-national firms, 22+ yrs of work experience, being contributed to Data Science Boards at one of my current firm in the past, contributing as Mentor in Data Science and AI across the globe for a certain group, Master Certified Data Scientist at the global "The Open Group".
> 
> Still awaiting any inputs from GTI officers/team.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Hi Kamal / I have a similar kind of profile as yours but at on-site . I had applied my EOI on 6th Jan 21 and got the invitation to apply for visa on 27th March . I have lodged my application on 6th April and awaiting next steps after s56 clarifications . I am very certain that you would get the invitation based on your credentials . it just may be that they are prioritising the onshore applications , I do not know , and hence may be delay . Wish you good luck , happy to help in any ways . Thanks


----------



## gtisp2020

NB said:


> What changes if you get the visa ?
> If nothing then you have to write the present salary
> Cheers





DocHarp said:


> My situation was slightly different (at the time of my EOI, I was unemployed) but my advice is the same. In the letter, I would make note that you are currently a postdoc making ~$100K but you have the potential to reach $XXX in the foreseeable future. See below for my recommendation.


Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## kundikoi

gtisp2020 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.


In addition to the previous replies, I would also add that your answer should ideally align with that of your nominator in their own form (they’ve added a similar question in there lately).


----------



## HBow

Have any of you heard of them speeding up the EOI processing time if you notify them of a job offer, on shore? (Below threshold, with government and potential for future salary greater than. Academic stream.)


----------



## gtisp2020

kundikoi said:


> In addition to the previous replies, I would also add that your answer should ideally align with that of your nominator in their own form (they’ve added a similar question in there lately).


Thanks @kundikoi


----------



## KamalGTI

amitkrjha said:


> Hi Kamal : I also
> 
> Hi Kamal / I have a similar kind of profile as yours but at on-site . I had applied my EOI on 6th Jan 21 and got the invitation to apply for visa on 27th March . I have lodged my application on 6th April and awaiting next steps after s56 clarifications . I am very certain that you would get the invitation based on your credentials . it just may be that they are prioritising the onshore applications , I do not know , and hence may be delay . Wish you good luck , happy to help in any ways . Thanks


Thank you so much. Congrats and all the best for your next steps.


----------



## goutham_17

Hi, 
I am really sweating if I applied for GTI at the wrong time, I see it says* " In 2020-2021, there are 15,000 places available under the program"*
I applied for EOI - on April 26th, 2021, is this the wrong time to apply? When does the 2021 cycle end? Should I have waited?

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## HBow

goutham_17 said:


> Hi,
> I am really sweating if I applied for GTI at the wrong time, I see it says* " In 2020-2021, there are 15,000 places available under the program"*
> I applied for EOI - on April 26th, 2021, is this the wrong time to apply? When does the 2021 cycle end? Should I have waited?
> 
> Thank you for all your help.


End of the financial year, so end of June, for the 15000 places.


----------



## gtisp2020

While gathering the documents for 858 visa application I noticed the following requirement in the invitation.

_"Nominator passport or evidence of immigration status in Australia, or evidence that an individual is authorised to nominate on behalf on an Australian organisation"_

So now it's mandatory to submit an evidence of your nominator's (individual) Austrlain citizenship/PR status like passport/medicare/citizenship certificate along with your visa application.

If you are submitting form 1000 with EOI, may be better to submit such evidence as well.


----------



## amitkrjha

Nominator passport is needed at the time that of making visa application


----------



## balim

livesimple said:


> Many thanks to you completenonsensewhat. I appreciate your response. Quick Intro:- I always worked for Global 100 companies. Currently, I am working in Cyber Security space and having recommendation letters from Program Managers/Directors from European/American banks in this field. I am located in US. It would be great if someone nominates me or could help me to find the nominator in this field. I would be happy to share my credentials and work. I've also started reaching out to Australian firms as well. Thanks again for your help!


Hi, 'I'm in similar situation. Did you manage to find a nominator? If yes, I'd appreciate if you can share it.


----------



## johnyjohny

balim said:


> Hi, 'I'm in similar situation. Did you manage to find a nominator? If yes, I'd appreciate if you can share it.


Try ACS if you are in cybersecurity




__





Migration Skills: Individual Applicants | ACS






www.acs.org.au


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hello guys, 

Any invitation received this week? I feel we haven't seen the invitation news for a long time. Only very few in the past two weeks.


----------



## buzo90

How many days post medical test to visa grant? Assuming no RFI of course.


----------



## goutham_17

HBow said:


> End of the financial year, so end of June, for the 15000 places.


Thank you for responding, what happens if the quota is already met, will my application roll over to the next Financial year?


----------



## amitkrjha

Sk DC said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I attach a document signed by my partner saying that we want to pay the SVAC amount, and requested them to send the detail where to pay. I then uploaded in the IMMI account and click the bottom "I have provided information as requested" which appears in the end of documents attachment tab of IMMI account. One of my friends said, whatever you need to do, that should be done at the IMMI account. So I did the same, now my status changed to initial assessment to further assessment. I hope, we will get detail for SVAC payment and need to repeat procedure after making payment.
> I hope you need to do the same.
> Best
> SK


 HI SK did you get the request for 2nd VAC ? My request to pay came in today . How long it takes to get the grant after you make the payment


----------



## Monnaa

Hi Everyone, 

We got granted today!

Profiles:
Sector: Data Science 
EOI: End of Jun 2020
UID: 26 Mar 2021
Lodge: 12 Apr 2021
Medical check: 13 Apr 2021
Medical clearance: 14 Apr 2021
Visa Grant: 28 Apr 2021

Got PhD degree after getting UID, research assistant at Aus Uni, 10+ papers w/ 600+, Offshore

Thank all you guys for sharing valuable
information, and best luck to everyone!


----------



## HBow

goutham_17 said:


> Thank you for responding, what happens if the quota is already met, will my application roll over to the next Financial year?


In all likelihood, they will make a new quota for the following tax year. This will be announced in their budget. I think that happens in October, but I’m not 100% sure on the budget date. In which case, like this year, pre-existing EOI roll over and continue as before.

We won’t know the quota for next year until the budget. It could be 15,000 again, or back down to 5,000, or something completely different.

When a quota is met for the year, there are no more invites until the next tax year. However, for most visas it seems that the quota are rarely filled 100%.


----------



## GTIViking

Monnaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got granted today!
> 
> Profiles:
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: End of Jun 2020
> UID: 26 Mar 2021
> Lodge: 12 Apr 2021
> Medical check: 13 Apr 2021
> Medical clearance: 14 Apr 2021
> Visa Grant: 28 Apr 2021
> 
> Got PhD degree after getting UID, research assistant at Aus Uni, 10+ papers w/ 600+, Offshore
> 
> Thank all you guys for sharing valuable
> information, and best luck to everyone!


Congratulations Monnaa!
Can you please let us know how many days it took for your application status to change from Received to Initial assessment and to further assessment then grant? Did you get any s56?


----------



## Bayleaf

HBow said:


> In all likelihood, they will make a new quota for the following tax year. This will be announced in their budget. I think that happens in October, but I’m not 100% sure on the budget date. In which case, like this year, pre-existing EOI roll over and continue as before.
> 
> We won’t know the quota for next year until the budget. It could be 15,000 again, or back down to 5,000, or something completely different.
> 
> When a quota is met for the year, there are no more invites until the next tax year. However, for most visas it seems that the quota are rarely filled 100%.


The Treasurer will deliver the 2021-22 Federal Budget at approximately 7.30 pm (AEST) on Tuesday 11 May 2021. (Source)
It's likely they will announce the GTI quota for financial year 2021-22.

P/s: Federal budget announcement for FY2020-21 was delayed to October due to COVID19. (Source 1, Source 2)


----------



## HBow

Bayleaf said:


> The Treasurer will deliver the 2021-22 Federal Budget at approximately 7.30 pm (AEST) on Tuesday 11 May 2021. (Source)
> It's likely they will announce the GTI quota for financial year 2021-22.
> 
> P/s: Federal budget announcement for FY2020-21 was delayed to October due to COVID19. (Source 1, Source 2)


Ah! That’s where I got October from. Thanks for correcting that!


----------



## teddym911

Is it better to have an individual as the nominator or an organization as the nominator, provided they both have similar levels of national reputation in the same field.


----------



## goutham_17

HBow said:


> In all likelihood, they will make a new quota for the following tax year. This will be announced in their budget. I think that happens in October, but I’m not 100% sure on the budget date. In which case, like this year, pre-existing EOI roll over and continue as before.
> 
> We won’t know the quota for next year until the budget. It could be 15,000 again, or back down to 5,000, or something completely different.
> 
> When a quota is met for the year, there are no more invites until the next tax year. However, for most visas it seems that the quota are rarely filled 100%.


Thank you so much for the detailed reply.


----------



## goutham_17

Bayleaf said:


> The Treasurer will deliver the 2021-22 Federal Budget at approximately 7.30 pm (AEST) on Tuesday 11 May 2021. (Source)
> It's likely they will announce the GTI quota for financial year 2021-22.
> 
> P/s: Federal budget announcement for FY2020-21 was delayed to October due to COVID19. (Source 1, Source 2)


Thank you for such a detailed reply. I submitted a EOI yesterday, are you saying their is no time of the year that we target for because my application rolls over to the next year and they will still at the least consider my EOI application?


----------



## Bayleaf

teddym911 said:


> Is it better to have an individual as the nominator or an organization as the nominator, provided they both have similar levels of national reputation in the same field.


Refer to this


----------



## Bayleaf

goutham_17 said:


> Thank you for such a detailed reply. I submitted a EOI yesterday, are you saying their is no time of the year that we target for because my application rolls over to the next year and they will still at the least consider my EOI application?


Likely to be the case if your EOI is not assessed before 1st July 2021.

In my example, I submitted my EOI in June 2020 (FY2019-20), but I only received my UID in December 2020 (FY2020-21), aka the following financial year. Therefore when I lodged my visa application and got granted, my visa grant was counted into the quota for FY2020-21.


----------



## FDM

Today, I got s56 from the case officer. They asked me to apply for bridging Visa for my family members prior to further assessment of my GTI visa. This is due to my temporary work Visa was expired on 18th April 2021.

They also asked me to provide a new National Police Check but with my old surname.

Regards


----------



## Anurag123

Hi Everyone,
I have lodged by Global Talent EOI under Infrastructure and Tourism sector today. Could anyone explain what happens next? In how many months we can expect the response and how to track the application?
Unfortunately I missed uploading a file while lodging my EOI, now how can I upload the file?what are the ways?


----------



## HBow

Does anyone have a recent copy of the GTI auto-generated response that they could share with me?


----------



## sameh2030

Anurag123 said:


> have lodged by Global Talent EOI under Infrastructure and Tourism sector today. Could anyone explain what happens next? In how many months we can expect the response and how to track the application?


There is no precise estimate of expecting a response, but generally speaking, if your profile is super and you provided enough evidence you will get a UID within 1-3 weeks. if you don't hear from them within 3 weeks then most probably you will have a long waiting that can take between 9-12 months.



Anurag123 said:


> Unfortunately I missed uploading a file while lodging my EOI, now how can I upload the file?what are the ways?


Email them the additional documents at [email protected]


----------



## Anurag123

sameh2030 said:


> There is no precise estimate of expecting a response, but generally speaking, if your profile is super and you provided enough evidence you will get a UID within 1-3 weeks. if you don't hear from them within 3 weeks then most probably you will have a long waiting that can take between 9-12 months.
> 
> 
> Email them the additional documents at [email protected]


Thank you so much for the response


----------



## Sk DC

amitkrjha said:


> HI SK did you get the request for 2nd VAC ? My request to pay came in today . How long it takes to get the grant after you make the payment


Until now, I have not got a request for the 2nd VAC. I am hoping to get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan_T

Anyone have any experience applying via PhD route and then updating with a job offer >FWHIT?


----------



## kuliHalo

I have a question regarding a parallel visa application of my fiancee:
When I applied for the Global Talent visa (and put her as a secondary applicant), she applied for a different visa path, with a much longer expected waiting time. Now that I have my visa granted she needs to withdraw her individual visa application, correct? We hesitate a bit to cancel her visa, as we are scared of a bad impact of a cancellation from our side. Any advice? Is there anything we need to be careful with, or can we just cancel/withdraw her visa application?


----------



## Bayleaf

kuliHalo said:


> I have a question regarding a parallel visa application of my fiancee:
> When I applied for the Global Talent visa (and put her as a secondary applicant), she applied for a different visa path, with a much longer expected waiting time. Now that I have my visa granted she needs to withdraw her individual visa application, correct? We hesitate a bit to cancel her visa, as we are scared of a bad impact of a cancellation from our side. Any advice? Is there anything we need to be careful with, or can we just cancel/withdraw her visa application?


You and your partner are actually prompted to cancel any other existing substantial visa application in your visa grant letter. Otherwise if the other visa application is approved, it might overwrite your existing visa 858!

My visa grant letter stated:
You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have​lodged with us. If you are granted another substantive visa your Distinguished Talent​(subclass 858) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government​benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must​advise us in writing. More information is available on our website immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/​change-in-situation/withdraw-visa-application​


----------



## kuliHalo

Bayleaf said:


> You and your partner are actually prompted to cancel any other existing substantial visa application in your visa grant letter. Otherwise if the other visa application is approved, it might overwrite your existing visa 858!
> 
> My visa grant letter stated:
> You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have​lodged with us. If you are granted another substantive visa your Distinguished Talent​(subclass 858) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government​benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must​advise us in writing. More information is available on our website immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/​change-in-situation/withdraw-visa-application​


Thanks a lot, Bayleaf!
We will cancel it straight away! 
All the best


----------



## Anurag123

Hi, is there anyone who applied in Infrastructure and Tourism sector via PhD route?If yes, did you receive visa invitation? I'm an offshore applicant
Is there any quota for each sector?
Does processing time vary from sector to sector? The Infrastructure and Tourism sector was added around Dec 2020-Jan 2021...
Any priority processing for newly added sectors?


----------



## amitkrjha

kuliHalo said:


> Thanks a lot, Bayleaf!
> We will cancel it straight away!
> All the best


I got the grant today and have asked my employer to cancel the other visa which was applied


----------



## Marz_Lux

Bayleaf said:


> Refer to this


Hi Bayleaf,
I have read in some recent post that nominator passport detail is required. have submitted my From1000 and nominators achievement with my EOI but with no proof of his citizenship status.
I am bit reluctant to ask my nominator for another favour, is it compulsory.


----------



## Bayleaf

Marz_Lux said:


> Hi Bayleaf,
> I have read in some recent post that nominator passport detail is required. have submitted my From1000 and nominators achievement with my EOI but with no proof of his citizenship status.
> I am bit reluctant to ask my nominator for another favour, is it compulsory.


Refer to the first part of this.


----------



## amitkrjha

Marz_Lux said:


> Hi Bayleaf,
> I have read in some recent post that nominator passport detail is required. have submitted my From1000 and nominators achievement with my EOI but with no proof of his citizenship status.
> I am bit reluctant to ask my nominator for another favour, is it compulsory.


You will be lucky if they do not ask for it ...


----------



## Marz_Lux

Bayleaf said:


> Refer to the first part of this.


Thanks a lot - that's what I thought.


----------



## SD0011

Hi everyone, 

I have been following this group for last 2 months and time has come for me to share good news. Got UID today. 

Profile details below - 

EOI submission - Week of 22nd March, 2021
Sector - Energy (worked for last ~2 years in this sector) 
Highest Degree - MBA
Compensation - Greater than 150k
Nominator - Form 1000 provided
No papers, conferences, scholarship, publications etc
Total work experience - ~10 years (80% outside Australia); currently onshore 
Happy to pay it forward and provide guidance to other folks. 

Will apply for visa in next 3-4 weeks and hopefully should get the permanent residency.


----------



## RandomUser123

Hi All,
We have nominated a migration agent to submit EOI on our behalf. In this case, can anyone who has got UID in a similar way, please let us know who receives the UID email from DHA? The applicant or nominated migration agent? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SD0011

RandomUser123 said:


> Hi All,
> We have nominated a migration agent to submit EOI on our behalf. In this case, can anyone who has got UID in a similar way, please let us know who receives the UID email from DHA? The applicant or nominated migration agent?
> Thanks in advance.


Nominated migration agent


----------



## RandomUser123

SD0011 said:


> Nominated migration agent


Thanks for your quick response


----------



## id29f21

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to share the news here!

Profile details below -

EOI submission - Week of 8th March 2021
Sector - Information Technology
Highest Degree - Bachelor in Computer Science
Compensation - 150k+
Nominator - Form 1000 provided
Provided conferences and publications
Total work experience - ~15 years
EOI approved - Week of 19th April 2021
Working on the visa application...

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DanielVo

Hi all, may I have a quick question. 
Does Form 1000 need to be in BLOCK LETTERS or it should be ok in lower letters? I received it from my nominator which is in lower letters and hesitate to ask for a change. 
Thanks


----------



## Gomathi

SD0011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this group for last 2 months and time has come for me to share good news. Got UID today.
> 
> Profile details below -
> 
> EOI submission - Week of 22nd March, 2021
> Sector - Energy (worked for last ~2 years in this sector)
> Highest Degree - MBA
> Compensation - Greater than 150k
> Nominator - Form 1000 provided
> No papers, conferences, scholarship, publications etc
> Total work experience - ~10 years (80% outside Australia); currently onshore
> Happy to pay it forward and provide guidance to other folks.
> 
> Will apply for visa in next 3-4 weeks and hopefully should get the permanent residency.


Hi, did u applied on 22nd March 2021 or 2020? I hv applied in the first week of Feb 2021 but still didn't got any response. My agent says it may take maximum 8 months. I am surprised how did u got within a month time.


----------



## happppy

Gomathi said:


> Hi, did u applied on 22nd March 2021 or 2020? I hv applied in the first week of Feb 2021 but still didn't got any response. My agent says it may take maximum 8 months. I am surprised how did u got within a month time.


Cuz his/her salary is above the bar


----------



## id29f21

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, may I have a quick question.
> Does Form 1000 need to be in BLOCK LETTERS or it should be ok in lower letters? I received it from my nominator which is in lower letters and hesitate to ask for a change.
> Thanks


It doesn't matter.


----------



## DanielVo

id29f21 said:


> It doesn't matter.


Many thanks


----------



## Angus 91090

Dear Brothers, 

My profile: High-impact publications, Academic awards, Master and PhD degrees in Australia, Post-doc Job. 
EOI: 10/8/2020
Invitation: 20/4/2021

Would you like to advise me about "Global Talent Sector" in Page 2 of Online Lodgement. 
*Questions: *I submitted EOI on 10/8/2020 when “Energy and Mining Technology” was one of target sectors. However, the list of target sectors has been updated, where “Energy” and “Resources (Mining)” are separated into two sectors and “Infrastructure” has been added. In this case, my works/performances are relevant to three sectors of the current list, including “Energy”, “Resources” and “Infrastructure”. Therefore, *would I like to choose “Other (specify)” in section “Global talent sector” and write “Energy, Resources, Infrastructure” in section “Other sector” in page 2/18 of the online application ? Or I must choose one sector only from the list provided?* I understand "Resources" here is similar to "Mining"? 









Thank you in advance.


----------



## id29f21

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> My profile: High-impact publications, Academic awards, Master and PhD degrees in Australia, Post-doc Job.
> EOI: 10/8/2020
> Invitation: 20/4/2021
> 
> Would you like to advise me about "Global Talent Sector" in Page 2 of Online Lodgement.
> *Questions: *I submitted EOI on 10/8/2020 when “Energy and Mining Technology” was one of target sectors. However, the list of target sectors has been updated, where “Energy” and “Resources (Mining)” are separated into two sectors and “Infrastructure” has been added. In this case, my works/performances are relevant to three sectors of the current list, including “Energy”, “Resources” and “Infrastructure”. Therefore, *would I like to choose “Other (specify)” in section “Global talent sector” and write “Energy, Resources, Infrastructure” in section “Other sector” in page 2/18 of the online application ? Or I must choose one sector only from the list provided?* I understand "Resources" here is similar to "Mining"?
> View attachment 99516
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I would recommend to go with other so you can be consistent with your EOI. I'm sure they may ask questions later on but at least you were truthful.


----------



## id29f21

Global Talent 858 Visa Application.

I did submit Form-1000 Nominator. How should I approach the question below? The question below is a bit unclear because I don't have an employer etc...

*Evidence of ability to become established in Australia*
The applicant must prove they can work or support themselves in their field of achievement. 
Provide:

a statement detailing the applicant’s knowledge of opportunities in Australia in their field
information provided by the applicant’s nominator
letters from organisations or other relevant bodies in Australia that show future employment opportunities or possible business opportunities
qualifications or experience the applicant has gained during previous residence in Australia
information about the applicant’s employment or business background.
The applicant cannot include income from work outside their field. Even if this is only part of their overall income.


----------



## khushabivet

Dear friends, 

After almost 8 months of wait, I have received the rejection email for my EOI. 
Date of submission: 27 Aug 2020
Date of rejection: 30 April
Sector: AgTech
PhD from Australia university (completed in Jan 2021), 10 international publications, gold medals in undergraduate and masters, currently working as postdoc in Australia, have another job offer in agriculture sector.

PS: Are there any chances that my additional documents were not attached to my application which I had sent after completion of PhD and job offer etc? Would it be worth to submit another EOI?

Thanks and best wishes for all those waiting


----------



## Anurag123

Hi, is there anyone who applied in Infrastructure and Tourism sector via PhD route?If yes, did you receive visa invitation? I'm an offshore applicant
Is there any quota for each sector?
Does processing time vary from sector to sector? The Infrastructure and Tourism sector was added around Dec 2020-Jan 2021...
Any priority processing for newly added sectors?


----------



## SB08

I wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience as it was helpful for me to get an understanding of wait times etc. 

15 December - EOI submitted 
13 Febuary - UID receipt
30 March - visa application submitted
12 April - medical 
30 April - PR granted
Profile - worked in cyber security for 10+ years, international work experience (UK, US, Singapore) and Masters in Information Security.


----------



## sameh2030

SB08 said:


> I wanted to say thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience as it was helpful for me to get an understanding of wait times etc.
> 
> 15 December - EOI submitted
> 13 Febuary - UID receipt
> 30 March - visa application submitted
> 12 April - medical
> 30 April - PR granted
> Profile - worked in cyber security for 10+ years, international work experience (UK, US, Singapore) and Masters in Information Security.


Congratulations, can you please let us know how long it took for your application status to change from "Received" to "Initial Assessment" and from "Further Assessment" to "Finalised" ? did they ask for s56?


----------



## HarveyYoung

khushabivet said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After almost 8 months of wait, I have received the rejection email for my EOI.
> Date of submission: 27 Aug 2020
> Date of rejection: 30 April
> Sector: AgTech
> PhD from Australia university (completed in Jan 2021), 10 international publications, gold medals in undergraduate and masters, currently working as postdoc in Australia, have another job offer in agriculture sector.
> 
> PS: Are there any chances that my additional documents were not attached to my application which I had sent after completion of PhD and job offer etc? Would it be worth to submit another EOI?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes for all those waiting


It is astonishing to see such a good profile got rejected. Did you provide your passport number while sending additional documents? Did they provide any reasons for rejection? You may need to dig deeper into the reason why you got rejected before submitting another EOI.


----------



## SB08

sameh2030 said:


> Congratulations, can you please let us know how long it took for your application status to change from "Received" to "Initial Assessment" and from "Further Assessment" to "Finalised" ? did they ask for s56?


No questions. Mine just seems to have switched from Received to Finalised in the past few days. I was checking once a day, but didn’t see an “Initial Assessment”.


----------



## khushabivet

HarveyYoung said:


> It is astonishing to see such a good profile got rejected. Did you provide your passport number while sending additional documents? Did they provide any reasons for rejection? You may need to dig deeper into the reason why you got rejected before submitting another EOI.


Thanks, No it was just a generalised email. Yes I had provided my passport number in the subject.


----------



## DocHarp

My visa was granted today!! Updated profile and timeline below:


DocHarp said:


> Profile:
> 
> Sector: Health Industries
> Citizenship: USA (currently in AU)
> PhD qualified (received Jan 2018)
> 3 peer-reviewed pubs plus dissertation
> 3 prestigious national graduate student fellowships (additional undergrad scholarships + local/internal awards)
> 3 years of work experience (unemployed at the time of EOI and visa application)
> New business owner (very recently launched so no actual work started but I included a pitch deck, an explanation of the impact it will make, and a link to the website)
> Letters of rec from PhD advisor, previous director of my PhD program, manager at my previous company (EVP level)
> Any article/ feature that included my name related to anything in the field
> Summary of key projects/ impact
> Name/contact of intended nominator (included after RFI)



Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
RFI: 22 Feb 2021 (additional evidence of achievements, statement of prominence, and nominator)
Responded to RFI: 8 Mar (included nominator contact info but not form 1000)
Received UID: 11 Mar
Submitted visa: 18 Mar
Completed Health assessment: 27 Mar
s56 requested for police clearances: 31 Mar
Responded to s56 request: 12 Apr
Visa granted: 30 Apr 2021

Of note, I don’t remember exactly when my application went from Received > Initial Assessment > Further Assessment but from believe it went to initial assessment after I completed my health exam and moved to further assessment a few days later when my health results were finalized.

Good luck everyone!
DocHarp
(she/her/hers)


----------



## id29f21

khushabivet said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After almost 8 months of wait, I have received the rejection email for my EOI.
> Date of submission: 27 Aug 2020
> Date of rejection: 30 April
> Sector: AgTech
> PhD from Australia university (completed in Jan 2021), 10 international publications, gold medals in undergraduate and masters, currently working as postdoc in Australia, have another job offer in agriculture sector.
> 
> PS: Are there any chances that my additional documents were not attached to my application which I had sent after completion of PhD and job offer etc? Would it be worth to submit another EOI?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes for all those waiting


You should consider on submitting a new EOI and ensure all the documentation is attached .


----------



## sameh2030

DocHarp said:


> My visa was granted today!! Updated profile and timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
> RFI: 22 Feb 2021 (additional evidence of achievements, statement of prominence, and nominator)
> Responded to RFI: 8 Mar (included nominator contact info but not form 1000)
> Received UID: 11 Mar
> Submitted visa: 18 Mar
> Completed Health assessment: 27 Mar
> s56 requested for police clearances: 31 Mar
> Responded to s56 request: 12 Apr
> Visa granted: 30 Apr 2021
> 
> Of note, I don’t remember exactly when my application went from Received > Initial Assessment > Further Assessment but from believe it went to initial assessment after I completed my health exam and moved to further assessment a few days later when my health results were finalized.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> DocHarp
> (she/her/hers)


Congratulations DocHarp!
I submitted my application on 23rd with Police clearance, Medical cleared 3 days ago but the application status is still showing as Received. Hopefully next week it will be picked up by an Officer. Cheers


----------



## Achandra

amitkrjha said:


> For EOI it should be fine but while filing the application you would need to demonstrate the medium of instruction was in English and degree alone would not suffice so best is to arrange for these documents


Okay, thanks. I will.


----------



## Achandra

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for my previous question on English language requirement. I will retake the IELTS just in case.
I am going to prepare for my EOI soon and wanted to get some suggestion

Profile:
*Target Sector:* Energy (Petroleum Geologist) but have a bachelor’s degree in Mining too so resource can also work
*Degree:* MS from US (Assistantship from US DOE to research on greener energy), BTech from India (on scholarship) – No PhD
*Work Experience: *13+ years (5 in US, 8 in India, none in Australia), currently with Oil and Gas supermajor
*Salary: *Below threshold – Average salary in Australia for my job profile is higher than the threshhold
*Publications: *18 peer reviewed articles/posters/papers
*Others technical contributions: *Correspondent/technical reviewer of several academic organization. Peer reviewed 70+ papers
*Awards:* Poster/paper awards in the US; several internal awards (at work)

I won’t know for sure until I apply but do you all think I stand a reasonable chance.
The question is about nominator. Does the person have to be strictly from petroleum industry or anyone from energy sector works? What I mean is, does that person have to be a geologist/geophysicist or will a facilities engineer be equally fine?

Thanks!


----------



## VIP006

Pl advice from which email id confirmation invitation is received? I am thinking is it possible that it ends up in junk folder?


----------



## Bayleaf

VIP006 said:


> Pl advice from which email id confirmation invitation is received? I am thinking is it possible that it ends up in junk folder?


Refer to this


----------



## NB

VIP006 said:


> Pl advice from which email id confirmation invitation is received? I am thinking is it possible that it ends up in junk folder?


I am sure you can spend a minute in a day to check your junk folder
Cheers


----------



## trevor jk

Hi there,
Not the brightest of questions - I'd be most grateful for a revert.

I wonder if the officers filter salary information from our profiles through a database?

I submitted my EOI recently. I had put the '$' sign before my current salary field. I probably shouldn't have because it was clear that we are meant to indicate our current salary in AUD equivalent - so we should only indicate values in the field provided. 

If the officers use a database to filter salary information, I worry it won't reflect these erroneous entries immediately.

Do you think these fears are unfounded? Thank you, in advance, for your kind help.


----------



## NB

trevor jk said:


> Hi there,
> Not the brightest of questions - I'd be most grateful for a revert.
> 
> I wonder if the officers filter salary information from our profiles through a database?
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently. I had put the '$' sign before my current salary field. I probably shouldn't have because it was clear that we are meant to indicate our current salary in AUD equivalent - so we should only indicate values in the field provided.
> 
> If the officers use a database to filter salary information, I worry it won't reflect these erroneous entries immediately.
> 
> Do you think these fears are unfounded? Thank you, in advance, for your kind help.


There is no way any member or even a Mara agent would be able to give your an authoritative answer
DHA does not publish the internal processes 
You have to live with what you have done but if you ask me personally, I wouldn’t be worried
Cheers


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for my previous question on English language requirement. I will retake the IELTS just in case.
> I am going to prepare for my EOI soon and wanted to get some suggestion
> 
> Profile:
> *Target Sector:* Energy (Petroleum Geologist) but have a bachelor’s degree in Mining too so resource can also work
> *Degree:* MS from US (Assistantship from US DOE to research on greener energy), BTech from India (on scholarship) – No PhD
> *Work Experience: *13+ years (5 in US, 8 in India, none in Australia), currently with Oil and Gas supermajor
> *Salary: *Below threshold – Average salary in Australia for my job profile is higher than the threshhold
> *Publications: *18 peer reviewed articles/posters/papers
> *Others technical contributions: *Correspondent/technical reviewer of several academic organization. Peer reviewed 70+ papers
> *Awards:* Poster/paper awards in the US; several internal awards (at work)
> 
> I won’t know for sure until I apply but do you all think I stand a reasonable chance.
> The question is about nominator. Does the person have to be strictly from petroleum industry or anyone from energy sector works? What I mean is, does that person have to be a geologist/geophysicist or will a facilities engineer be equally fine?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi All,
Revisiting this - if someone can advice on my question about nominator. Apologies for the most basic question.


----------



## newmember24

Hi all, I should be receiving my PhD conferral certificate soon so I was thinking of sending another EOI (as my previous one was rejected after almost 8 months of waiting). However, I have no new publications/awards other than a job offer in another country (North America) (below the salary threshold though). Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## Anurag123

Hi, is there anyone who applied in Infrastructure and Tourism sector via PhD route?If yes, did you receive visa invitation? I'm an offshore applicant.
Is there any quota for each sector?
Does processing time vary from sector to sector? The Infrastructure and Tourism sector was added around Dec 2020-Jan 2021...
Any statistics available about Infrastructure and Tourism sector?
Any priority processing for newly added sectors?


----------



## Zmajche88

Achandra said:


> Hi All,
> Revisiting this - if someone can advice on my question about nominator. Apologies for the most basic question.


It has to be from the same sector you work in and you are claiming your target sector is...


----------



## DocHarp

Achandra said:


> Hi All,
> Revisiting this - if someone can advice on my question about nominator. Apologies for the most basic question.


if you are applying from the energy sector your nominator needs to also be someone in the energy sector. It doesn’t need to be someone who does what you do but I’d recommend someone with enough experience/ a strong enough resume themselves to be able to vouch for you. As long as you make a case for how the person’s field makes them qualified, I think you should be good.

For example/ context, I am a PhD-level scientist with work experience as a technical medical writer within a medical communications agency. My nominator was a Vice President of Business Development within the medical communications space (with a bachelors in science). He isn’t a scientist and he wouldn’t know any of the technical aspects of my research or the medical writing that I did. However, as a part of the Form 1000, we highlighted that he also worked within the health industries (my target sector) and had extensive experience working with pharmaceutical companies. For me, it was important we included the broad language of ‘health industries’ to show that even though we have very different roles, we were within the same general pharmaceutical space. We also focused on the ways in which he, as a senior member of the company, interacts with scientists (which I wanted to include to show that he know what a ‘good scientist’ would look like, even if it’s not his sphere.)

Hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## sezra

How hard it is to get the 858 VISA by applying directly, without having EOI ???
Do we have numbers on these cases?


----------



## Bayleaf

sezra said:


> How hard it is to get the 858 VISA by applying directly, without having EOI ???
> Do we have numbers on these cases?


The Distinguished Talent Pathway (i.e. application without UID) of visa 858 has a quota of 200 for FY2020-21. (Compare to the 15,000 quota for the Global Talent Pathway)
As of now, application processing time for The Distinguished Talent Pathway: 17 - 20 months
Refer to pg 48 of this report for the grant & refusal rate up to FY2019-20.
Generally speaking, the Distinguished Talent Pathway has a much higher bar than the Global Talent Pathway.
Do note that applicants must pay the full visa application cost upfront or the application will not be processed. There's no guarantee that the application will be approved after paying full cost.


----------



## HarveyYoung

sezra said:


> How hard it is to get the 858 VISA by applying directly, without having EOI ???
> Do we have numbers on these cases?


If you applying for 858 directly, meaning you are applying through the Distinguished Talent pathway. The Distinguished Talent pathway has higher bar than the Global Talent pathway so it is more difficult. If one can't secure an UID and apply directly for 858, they are very likely to fail.


----------



## DanielVo

Hi Friends
I have a prob of uploading form 47a and form 1000 as it said "the attachment you have provided is encrypted. we are unable to receive encrypted attachments. you must upload an un-encrypted attachment. this may be resolved by printing the file and scanning it in why" though I did not edit anything since the47 A signed or the form 1000 received from my nominator. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Movee

HarveyYoung said:


> If you applying for 858 directly, meaning you are applying through the Distinguished Talent pathway. The Distinguished Talent pathway has higher bar than the Global Talent pathway so it is more difficult. If one can't secure an UID and apply directly for 858, they are very likely to fail.


 Just to clarify the above. I sent my EOI in July 2020 (offshore), it means that I applied through the Distinguished Talent pathway (124). Because during that period there were two; Distinguished Talent 124 and 858 visa categories. it means I have to wait 17 to 20 months? 
Please reply anyone in the forum...


----------



## DocHarp

DanielVo said:


> Hi Friends
> I have a prob of uploading form 47a and form 1000 as it said "the attachment you have provided is encrypted. we are unable to receive encrypted attachments. you must upload an un-encrypted attachment. this may be resolved by printing the file and scanning it in why" though I did not edit anything since the47 A signed or the form 1000 received from my nominator. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Perhaps Form1000 was encrypted by your nominator (for example, so it would be read-only and you wouldn’t be able to edit it). Not sure what the 47a form is so cannot comment on that.


----------



## Meher_0519

Hi All,
Need your advice:- 
Looking to submit EOI

Profile - 
11+ years of experience 
Currently employed with a Fintech
Previous experience - Digital Marketing with MNCs
Location - Singapore
Salary > threshold 
Nomination - Can be arranged 

Questions - 
Do they check if the whole experience is in the same target sector? 
Do we need to submit form 1000 along with EOI? 
What are my chances? 

Appreciate your help


----------



## Zmajche88

DanielVo said:


> Hi Friends
> I have a prob of uploading form 47a and form 1000 as it said "the attachment you have provided is encrypted. we are unable to receive encrypted attachments. you must upload an un-encrypted attachment. this may be resolved by printing the file and scanning it in why" though I did not edit anything since the47 A signed or the form 1000 received from my nominator. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Print and scan the same document


----------



## kundikoi

newmember24 said:


> Hi all, I should be receiving my PhD conferral certificate soon so I was thinking of sending another EOI (as my previous one was rejected after almost 8 months of waiting). However, I have no new publications/awards other than a job offer in another country (North America) (below the salary threshold though). Any advice? Thank you!


Look for other PR pathways or get actually material updates prior to resubmission 



Anurag123 said:


> Hi, is there anyone who applied in Infrastructure and Tourism sector via PhD route?If yes, did you receive visa invitation? I'm an offshore applicant.
> Is there any quota for each sector?


No 



Anurag123 said:


> Does processing time vary from sector to sector?


Yes


Anurag123 said:


> Any priority processing for newly added sectors?


No


DanielVo said:


> Hi Friends
> I have a prob of uploading form 47a and form 1000 as it said "the attachment you have provided is encrypted. we are unable to receive encrypted attachments. you must upload an un-encrypted attachment. this may be resolved by printing the file and scanning it in why" though I did not edit anything since the47 A signed or the form 1000 received from my nominator. Any ideas?
> Thanks


I mean one idea is listed in the prompt itself, have you tried it?


Movee said:


> Just to clarify the above. I sent my EOI in July 2020 (offshore), it means that I applied through the Distinguished Talent pathway (124). Because during that period there were two; Distinguished Talent 124 and 858 visa categories. it means I have to wait 17 to 20 months?
> Please reply anyone in the forum...


You didn’t apply through Distinguished Talent pathway mate, read through the full thread if you absolutely must know the difference


----------



## Movee

kundikoi said:


> Look for other PR pathways or get actually material updates prior to resubmission
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> No
> 
> I mean one idea is listed in the prompt itself, have you tried it?
> 
> You didn’t apply through Distinguished Talent pathway mate, read through the full thread if you absolutely must know the difference


Thank you friend🙏


----------



## HBow

Movee said:


> Just to clarify the above. I sent my EOI in July 2020 (offshore), it means that I applied through the Distinguished Talent pathway (124). Because during that period there were two; Distinguished Talent 124 and 858 visa categories. it means I have to wait 17 to 20 months?
> Please reply anyone in the forum...


If you had the UID, then you’re fine.


----------



## DanielVo

Zmajche88 said:


> Print and scan the same document


All good now. Many thanks


----------



## DanielVo

DocHarp said:


> Perhaps Form1000 was encrypted by your nominator (for example, so it would be read-only and you wouldn’t be able to edit it). Not sure what the 47a form is so cannot comment on that.


Thanks. I've printed and scanned. I works well.


----------



## amitkrjha

Movee said:


> Just to clarify the above. I sent my EOI in July 2020 (offshore), it means that I applied through the Distinguished Talent pathway (124). Because during that period there were two; Distinguished Talent 124 and 858 visa categories. it means I have to wait 17 to 20 months?
> Please reply anyone in the forum...


 As far as I know if you are applying via EOI and invitation code you would be considered in global talent , if without invitation code it would be distinguished one . i.e. 17 to 20 months . 124 offshore is now merged with 858 global talent visa


----------



## amitkrjha

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Need your advice:-
> Looking to submit EOI
> 
> Profile -
> 11+ years of experience
> Currently employed with a Fintech
> Previous experience - Digital Marketing with MNCs
> Location - Singapore
> Salary > threshold
> Nomination - Can be arranged
> 
> Questions -
> Do they check if the whole experience is in the same target sector?
> Do we need to submit form 1000 along with EOI?
> What are my chances?
> 
> Appreciate your help


I understand they check the recent experiences in target sector and how relevant that is for Australian economy . Yes now i think you need to submit 1000 along with EOI . Fintech has seen lot of demands and hence faster processing so if your profile is differentiated , you may have a very good chance


----------



## Movee

amitkrjha said:


> As far as I know if you are applying via EOI and invitation code you would be considered in global talent , if without invitation code it would be distinguished one . i.e. 17 to 20 months . 124 offshore is now merged with 858 global talent visa


Thank you for the information 🙏


----------



## Movee

HBow said:


> If you had the UID, then you’re fine.


Thank you..


----------



## CMdz

Hi guys, 

First post here. Reading all of you has been very helpful in these months. I want to share my profile with you since I got my UID last week and I had submitted my EOI in August. I think it may be useful if you're still waiting for yours.

I'm a recently PhD graduate with 7 publications since 2016, being 4 of them published in the last 12 months. I am currently working in the Energy sector as a postdoc. 

Some of my colleages who got their PhD recently have also been invited to apply for PR as well in the past weeks. 

In my experience, If it's being > 6 months and you haven't got any notification you should be optimistic. You'll likely get your invitation eventually since you haven't been rejected at this point. If you can, try to provide regular updates to your profile.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## HarveyYoung

CMdz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here. Reading all of you has been very helpful in these months. I want to share my profile with you since I got my UID last week and I had submitted my EOI in August. I think it may be useful if you're still waiting for yours.
> 
> I'm a recently PhD graduate with 7 publications since 2016, being 4 of them published in the last 12 months. I am currently working in the Energy sector as a postdoc.
> 
> Some of my colleages who got their PhD recently have also been invited to apply for PR as well in the past weeks.
> 
> In my experience, If it's being > 6 months and you haven't got any notification you should be optimistic. You'll likely get your invitation eventually since you haven't been rejected at this point. If you can, try to provide regular updates to your profile.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulation.
May I ask which date did you submitted in August? I submitted my EOI in August in Energy sector too and nervously waiting for their decision.


----------



## Zmajche88

For everyone in Sydney chasing Bupa. Refresh from 6am. There were so many available slots for weekends in Paramatta. I managed to schedule the whole family this Sunday. Paramatta also opens up slots on the same day, you probably just have to be ready to get there on the same day...


----------



## gtcamer

Hello all,
Pls, on Immiaccount, both "Invitation reference identifier" and "Invitation code" are required. How can one go about when only the invitation reference identifier is available?


----------



## gtisp2020

gtcamer said:


> Hello all,
> Pls, on Immiaccount, both "Invitation reference identifier" and "Invitation code" are required. How can one go about when only the invitation reference identifier is available?


Send an email to [email protected] for the invitation code. They will reply quickly.


----------



## DanielVo

Hi friends,
I have generated eMedical for myself and family members. Some of the test results of my dependants when we applied for temporary visa are reused, but not mine though we had health examination on the same day last year. Is it because I am the main applicant? Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## CMdz

HarveyYoung said:


> Congratulation.
> May I ask which date did you submitted in August? I submitted my EOI in August in Energy sector too and nervously waiting for their decision.


The last week of August if I remember well. But I also know people who submitted the EOI after me and got the UID a few weeks before with similar CV. 

Difficult to say when they send the invitations. I wasn't even expecting mine when I got the email.


----------



## Aussie2019

Forum is so silent these days. I guess most of the people got the outcome that's the reason.


----------



## Nct84

Hi everyone, 
I hope everyone is doing well  

This is my first post and I hope someone can help. I heard that there is a case where visa 491 holder can get the Visa 858 granted even when the requirement of holding visa 491 for 3 years does not meet. 

It would be great if any of you has experience and successful to override the visa 491 by the visa 858, please share your thoughts/experience. Or is there anyone know the update regarding these visa issues.

I am stuck now with the above situation, FYI. I am a visa 491 holder and now being invited for the visa 858. From what I understand, if I lodge visa 858 now, my application will be rejected because I am 491 visa holder. This is the most updated news that I am aware of.

Thank you very much, everyone and I hope to get your response soon.

Nct84


----------



## HarveyYoung

Nct84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope everyone is doing well
> 
> This is my first post and I hope someone can help. I heard that there is a case where visa 491 holder can get the Visa 858 granted even when the requirement of holding visa 491 for 3 years does not meet.
> 
> It would be great if any of you has experience and successful to override the visa 491 by the visa 858, please share your thoughts/experience. Or is there anyone know the update regarding these visa issues.
> 
> I am stuck now with the above situation, FYI. I am a visa 491 holder and now being invited for the visa 858. From what I understand, if I lodge visa 858 now, my application will be rejected because I am 491 visa holder. This is the most updated news that I am aware of.
> 
> Thank you very much, everyone and I hope to get your response soon.
> 
> Nct84


How many years have you been on 491?




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#Eligibility


Criteria for subclass 491 and subclass 494 visa holders: if you currently hold, or your last substantive visa held was either:

Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491); or
Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) (subclass 494)
You must have held that visa for at least 3 years at the time you apply.

My understand is you are not eligible to lodge 858 if you are less than 3 years on 491, that is their basic eligibility. As UID valid for 1 year, you may wait until you meet the 3 year mark on 491 if possible.


----------



## Nct84

HarveyYoung said:


> How many years have you been on 491?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#Eligibility
> 
> 
> Criteria for subclass 491 and subclass 494 visa holders: if you currently hold, or your last substantive visa held was either:
> 
> Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491); or
> Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) (subclass 494)
> You must have held that visa for at least 3 years at the time you apply.
> 
> My understand is you are not eligible to lodge 858 if you are less than 3 years on 491, that is their basic eligibility. As UID valid for 1 year, you may wait until you meet the 3 year mark on 491 if possible.


Thanks HarveyYoung for your prompt response,

I am holding visa 491 for less than a year actually. I understand their basic eligibility, but just recently heard that there are increasing cases like my case, so DHA has consider the options for these cases, but I am not sure. That's why I would like to check if anyone in our forum knows the solution for this... any other suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Zmajche88

DanielVo said:


> Hi friends,
> I have generated eMedical for myself and family members. Some of the test results of my dependants when we applied for temporary visa are reused, but not mine though we had health examination on the same day last year. Is it because I am the main applicant? Any ideas?
> Thanks


And the same number of the exam? And less than 1 year old...? Hm


----------



## shankylux

Dear Global Talent Visa Seekers!

Hope you are all doing well in these trying times.
I have 2 years 5 months of experience in DigiTech in Australia from June 2015 to November 2017 on a 457 visa.

Global experience of 8+ years in DigiTech and currently in Europe. Positive skills assessment from ACS.

My old boss who is now a Vice President for an American start-up’s Australian operations is ready to be my nominator. He also offered me a job with the threshold salary, but I don’t want to accept the offer (and move to Australia) as we are expecting a baby + the virus situation. I do want to live and work in Australia though, maybe (Australian) winters 2023.

Plus I don’t want to work with my boss right-away, but explore some work on my own. I already have a few contractual roles which can also match the salary threshold.

My question is: how does my case look if I get somewhat lower salary by myself (in the range of 120,000-135,000). Will it negatively affect my case? I want to delay a bit but still trying to land on a sweet-spot of my age, ACS assessment validity, birth of our child, salary etc.

Many thanks!


----------



## Anurag123

Hi,
Anyone submitted EOI under Infrastructure and Tourism sector via PhD route or without PhD route?


----------



## shankylux

shankylux said:


> Dear Global Talent Visa Seekers!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well in these trying times.
> I have 2 years 5 months of experience in DigiTech in Australia from June 2015 to November 2017 on a 457 visa.
> 
> Global experience of 8+ years in DigiTech and currently in Europe. Positive skills assessment from ACS.
> 
> My old boss who is now a Vice President for an American start-up’s Australian operations is ready to be my nominator. He also offered me a job with the threshold salary, but I don’t want to accept the offer (and move to Australia) as we are expecting a baby + the virus situation. I do want to live and work in Australia though, maybe (Australian) winters 2022.
> 
> Plus I don’t want to work with my boss right-away, but explore some work on my own. I already have a few contractual roles which can also match the salary threshold.
> 
> My question is: how does my case look if I get somewhat lower salary by myself (in the range of 120,000-135,000). Will it negatively affect my case? I want to delay a bit but still trying to land on a sweet-spot of my age, ACS assessment validity, birth of our child, salary etc.
> 
> Many thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven978

Hi, I was wondering if someone have comments on below: 

I had applied for Global 858 visa on January 17, S56 submitted February 10; Nothing ever since as the status says Further Assessment. My application has passed normal processing and was wondering if there is someone here with similar situation and how can I follow up with the immigration. 

Thanks


----------



## buzo90

Raven978 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone have comments on below:
> 
> I had applied for Global 858 visa on January 17, S56 submitted February 10; Nothing ever since as the status says Further Assessment. My application has passed normal processing and was wondering if there is someone here with similar situation and how can I follow up with the immigration.
> 
> Thanks


What is your profile? PHD or non-PHD route?


----------



## Raven978

buzo90 said:


> What is your profile? PHD or non-PHD route?


Non-PHD route


----------



## Coco Hana

Raven978 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone have comments on below:
> 
> I had applied for Global 858 visa on January 17, S56 submitted February 10; Nothing ever since as the status says Further Assessment. My application has passed normal processing and was wondering if there is someone here with similar situation and how can I follow up with the immigration.
> 
> Thanks


1. Did you got the invitation code? If you apply 858 directly your waiting time is 20 months. If you had invitation code so it should be 3 months, check if you click on confirmed button when you submitted s56. You may email to them to ask about your situation.


----------



## QldYang

Hi,
I am applying for the 858 visa. Do I need to upload a photo (35 mm*45 mm) for each applicant? If yes, which category of documents should I choose? Thanks!


----------



## sameh2030

QldYang said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for the 858 visa. Do I need to upload a photo (35 mm*45 mm) for each applicant? If yes, which category of documents should I choose? Thanks!


Which section did it ask for photos? I haven't noticed it during filling the application!


----------



## Raven978

Coco Hana said:


> 1. Did you got the invitation code? If you apply 858 directly your waiting time is 20 months. If you had invitation code so it should be 3 months, check if you click on confirmed button when you submitted s56. You may email to them to ask about your situation.


Thanks for your response and sharing the contact email; I have a unique invitation code. I am unable to click at the confirm button as following comes:


----------



## Coco Hana

I think you already click on this ' I confirm I have....' so please contact them for more information


----------



## MODXB

Hi Guys,
Do you know the average timeframe between the initial assessment stage to the grant?

thank you


----------



## QldYang

sameh2030 said:


> Which section did it ask for photos? I haven't noticed it during filling the application!


I do not notice any section ask for photos; however, they are required in the following immi webpage.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#HowTo


After clicking the link, Step 2 - Prepare your documents - Photographs


----------



## Nct84

Nct84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope everyone is doing well
> 
> This is my first post and I hope someone can help. I heard that there is a case where visa 491 holder can get the Visa 858 granted even when the requirement of holding visa 491 for 3 years does not meet.
> 
> It would be great if any of you has experience and successful to override the visa 491 by the visa 858, please share your thoughts/experience. Or is there anyone know the update regarding these visa issues.
> 
> I am stuck now with the above situation, FYI. I am a visa 491 holder and now being invited for the visa 858. From what I understand, if I lodge visa 858 now, my application will be rejected because I am 491 visa holder. This is the most updated news that I am aware of.
> 
> Thank you very much, everyone and I hope to get your response soon.
> 
> Nct84


May I know if anyone has experience on this? Thanks!!


----------



## JayKy

Hi Everyone,
I am grateful for the information/insight we get from here! This is my maiden post.
I received PCCs from the countries I have lived in. Is it a requirement to send certified copies? Each PCC has a short statement in English e.g. No record but the rest is in German and or Dutch. Do I still need to translate to English? Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## Movee

Is there any one who sent EOI in June and July 2020 and still waiting for UID?


----------



## fairy_n1361

Raven978 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone have comments on below:
> 
> I had applied for Global 858 visa on January 17, S56 submitted February 10; Nothing ever since as the status says Further Assessment. My application has passed normal processing and was wondering if there is someone here with similar situation and how can I follow up with the immigration.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, this exactly my situation too. I lodge the application on 25 Jan and yet no reply. I have already submitted s56 queries.


----------



## fairy_n1361

Raven978 said:


> Thanks for your response and sharing the contact email; I have a unique invitation code. I am unable to click at the confirm button as following comes:
> View attachment 99545


Please inform me if you contact them and receive any reply. I am also awaiting the response for so long..


----------



## Aussie2019

Did any one from September got UID or they did not start SEP applicants yet?


----------



## Bayleaf

JayKy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am grateful for the information/insight we get from here! This is my maiden post.
> I received PCCs from the countries I have lived in. Is it a requirement to send certified copies? Each PCC has a short statement in English e.g. No record but the rest is in German and or Dutch. Do I still need to translate to English? Looking forward to hear from you.


My opinion: if every sentence is written in *both* the native language and English, then should be fine without translation. But if most of the content in the document are not in English, and there's no English translation, then you might need to get it translated. (I could be wrong though)


----------



## ApurvPatel

Hi All,

I have same problem; my timeline for Global Talent visa suddently changed to 17-20 months from 65 days to 88 days.

Pls help, what happened to you guys it is been 2 months. Did you get visa?


----------



## ApurvPatel

Aussie2019 said:


> Did any one from September got UID or they did not start SEP applicants yet?


I got mine in 10 days, applied in Feb 2021.


----------



## ApurvPatel

almp_89 said:


> I think that 18-20 months processing time is a system error...or we should believe it that way, lol.


Hi All,

I have same problem; my timeline for Global Talent visa suddently changed to 17-20 months from 65 days to 88 days.

Pls help, what happened to you guys it is been 2 months. Did you get visa?


----------



## fairy_n1361

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have same problem; my timeline for Global Talent visa suddently changed to 17-20 months from 65 days to 88 days.
> 
> Pls help, what happened to you guys it is been 2 months. Did you get visa?


Yet no news! I got UID in January and applied on 25th Jan. No news so far. I have no idea how to follow up.


----------



## ApurvPatel

Ohh really bad, I have job waiting in Australia for me. They will not wait for 17 months for me.


----------



## Bayleaf

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have same problem; my timeline for Global Talent visa suddently changed to 17-20 months from 65 days to 88 days.
> 
> Pls help, what happened to you guys it is been 2 months. Did you get visa?


Read this


----------



## ApurvPatel

DocHarp said:


> View attachment 99490
> 
> 
> Just sharing the Global Talent team’s reply about processing times. As previously confirmed, it is a glitch and if you are invited to apply for the Global Talent visa it is a ~2 month turn around.
> 
> FYI: I sent my inquiry as a reply to the S56 request, which was a ‘no reply’ email, and copied the general Global Talent email ([email protected]) as the one specific to the Americas. The general account responded to me within minutes.


Thanks for sharing this. when did you receive this email? in April 2021?


----------



## kuliHalo

JayKy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am grateful for the information/insight we get from here! This is my maiden post.
> I received PCCs from the countries I have lived in. Is it a requirement to send certified copies? Each PCC has a short statement in English e.g. No record but the rest is in German and or Dutch. Do I still need to translate to English? Looking forward to hear from you.


I had to attach a German and Australian one, both worked fine as they were and I needed no extra translation for the German police record. 
The german one has a "No record" on it (if you have a clean slate! ).


----------



## kuliHalo

Bayleaf said:


> Read this


I can confirm this. For me it took less than 2 weeks to get it granted after the medical was done (I had a gap of 4 weeks before the medical though). So overall 6 weeks, although it stated an estimate of 17 to 20 months.


----------



## sameh2030

ApurvPatel said:


> Ohh really bad, I have job waiting in Australia for me. They will not wait for 17 months for me.


Same here, I have two large-scale projects in a critical sector for governmental entities waiting for me to be in Australia! my employer is worried as the business is impacted!


----------



## NB

ApurvPatel said:


> Ohh really bad, I have job waiting in Australia for me. They will not wait for 17 months for me.





sameh2030 said:


> Same here, I have two large-scale projects in a critical sector for governmental entities waiting for me to be in Australia! my employer is worried as the business is impacted!


Let them sponsor a 482 visa
If they are accredited employers, the 482 can be processed very fast
Cheers


----------



## JayKy

Hi Everyone,
I am grateful for the information/insight we get from here! This is my maiden post.
I received PCCs from the countries I have lived in. Is it a requirement to sendcertified copies? Each PCC has a short statement in English e.g. No record but the rest is in German and or Dutch. Do I still need to translate to English? Looking forward to hear from you.


Bayleaf said:


> My opinion: if every sentence is written in *both* the native language and English, then should be fine without translation. But if most of the content in the document are not in English, and there's no English translation, then you might need to get it translated. (I could be wrong though)


----------



## JayKy

The German PCC only has two words in English 'No Record' if you have no issues with the justice system. KuliHalo's PCCs seem to have worked as issued. Thank you.


----------



## Anurag123

I have submitted my EOI under Infrastructure and tourism sector. Now I have renewed by passport as it is about expire....sending my new passport to [email protected] as an additional document would be fine? will this affect my EOI processings?kindly reply


----------



## DanielVo

Anurag123 said:


> I have submitted my EOI under Infrastructure and tourism sector. Now I have renewed by passport as it is about expire....sending my new passport to [email protected] as an additional document would be fine? will this affect my EOI processings?kindly reply


If you have an Immiaccount, update directly through this account so that the system can recognise your new passport for future communications. Also, email global talent to update. They will add to your file.


----------



## JasonPalson

Hi guys, hope you doing well. I have a question to ask about the 858 application. I have lodged in 3 May and the Medical clearance completed 5th May. Anyone has any idea how long will it take to change the status from Received to Initial ? Thanks


----------



## djaiy

DocHarp said:


> My visa was granted today!! Updated profile and timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
> RFI: 22 Feb 2021 (additional evidence of achievements, statement of prominence, and nominator)
> Responded to RFI: 8 Mar (included nominator contact info but not form 1000)
> Received UID: 11 Mar
> Submitted visa: 18 Mar
> Completed Health assessment: 27 Mar
> s56 requested for police clearances: 31 Mar
> Responded to s56 request: 12 Apr
> Visa granted: 30 Apr 2021
> 
> Of note, I don’t remember exactly when my application went from Received > Initial Assessment > Further Assessment but from believe it went to initial assessment after I completed my health exam and moved to further assessment a few days later when my health results were finalized.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> DocHarp
> (she/her/hers)


Hi I am applying for 858, m having difficulty in filling form 1000, fields 8, 32, 36, 37.means how to write strong recommendations.
Will you please send me filled form.if possible or otherwise statements


----------



## djaiy

id29f21 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share the news here!
> 
> Profile details below -
> 
> EOI submission - Week of 8th March 2021
> Sector - Information Technology
> Highest Degree - Bachelor in Computer Science
> Compensation - 150k+
> Nominator - Form 1000 provided
> Provided conferences and publications
> Total work experience - ~15 years
> EOI approved - Week of 19th April 2021
> Working on the visa application...
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.


Hi I am applying for 858, m having difficulty in filling form 1000, fields 8, 32, 36, 37.means how to write strong recommendations.
Will you please send me filled form


----------



## Coco Hana

JasonPalson said:


> Hi guys, hope you doing well. I have a question to ask about the 858 application. I have lodged in 3 May and the Medical clearance completed 5th May. Anyone has any idea how long will it take to change the status from Received to Initial ? Thanks


2 weeks


----------



## JasonPalson

Coco Hana said:


> 2 weeks


Thank you very much, Coco.


----------



## Movee

Hi everyone,
I sent my EOI 4th of July 2020, still I didn't receive any reply. What should I do??? Please advice me.


----------



## yalemg

Movee said:


> Is there any one who sent EOI in June and July 2020 and still waiting for UID?


yes, July 10


----------



## AgBio

Hi friends,

In the application home, it says processing time is 17 -20 months.

However, on the homeaffairs website it says 
*Processing times
Global Talent Pathway*

75% of applications: 65 days
90% of applications: 88 days
*Distinguished Talent Pathway*

75% of applications: 17 months
90% of applications: 20 months

Does anyone who received the invitation after April 2021 and lodge the application have any updates for me?

I can remember @DocHarp had a similar invitation code
“Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)

Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
Invitation code: XXXXXX” 

However, l had submitted EOI for DTV at that time and invited for GTV.

If this is going to take >17 months, Do I have to apply for a Bridging VISA B for traveling outside?

P.S: I am in S500, Applied for S485 December 2020, and still have not received an answer.


----------



## HarveyYoung

Movee said:


> Hi everyone,
> I sent my EOI 4th of July 2020, still I didn't receive any reply. What should I do??? Please advice me.


There are nothing we can do but wait...


----------



## AgBio

DocHarp said:


> My visa was granted today!! Updated profile and timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
> RFI: 22 Feb 2021 (additional evidence of achievements, statement of prominence, and nominator)
> Responded to RFI: 8 Mar (included nominator contact info but not form 1000)
> Received UID: 11 Mar
> Submitted visa: 18 Mar
> Completed Health assessment: 27 Mar
> s56 requested for police clearances: 31 Mar
> Responded to s56 request: 12 Apr
> Visa granted: 30 Apr 2021
> 
> Of note, I don’t remember exactly when my application went from Received > Initial Assessment > Further Assessment but from believe it went to initial assessment after I completed my health exam and moved to further assessment a few days later when my health results were finalized.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> DocHarp
> (she/her/hers)


Congratulations @DocHarp !!! Happy for you friend. 💐


----------



## Movee

HarveyYoung said:


> There are nothing we can do but wait...


yes.. will do, Thank you!


----------



## DocHarp

djaiy said:


> Hi I am applying for 858, m having difficulty in filling form 1000, fields 8, 32, 36, 37.means how to write strong recommendations.
> Will you please send me filled form.if possible or otherwise statements


Ah while I’m not comfortable sending out my completed form, I’d recommend using your own EOI answers as the basis for most of those questions, specifically the ones relating to you. As we’re asked very similar questions about our skills, employability, salary potential, etc - I drafted some answers for my nominator and essentially stated the same information I gave in my statement of prominence, statement of achievements, and statement of employability (rephrased of course). For Q32, I’ve given some suggestions here:


DocHarp said:


> if you are applying from the energy sector your nominator needs to also be someone in the energy sector. It doesn’t need to be someone who does what you do but I’d recommend someone with enough experience/ a strong enough resume themselves to be able to vouch for you. As long as you make a case for how the person’s field makes them qualified, I think you should be good.
> 
> For example/ context, I am a PhD-level scientist with work experience as a technical medical writer within a medical communications agency. My nominator was a Vice President of Business Development within the medical communications space (with a bachelors in science). He isn’t a scientist and he wouldn’t know any of the technical aspects of my research or the medical writing that I did. However, as a part of the Form 1000, we highlighted that he also worked within the health industries (my target sector) and had extensive experience working with pharmaceutical companies. For me, it was important we included the broad language of ‘health industries’ to show that even though we have very different roles, we were within the same general pharmaceutical space. We also focused on the ways in which he, as a senior member of the company, interacts with scientists (which I wanted to include to show that he know what a ‘good scientist’ would look like, even if it’s not his sphere.)


Good luck!


----------



## DocHarp

AgBio said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> In the application home, it says processing time is 17 -20 months.
> 
> However, on the homeaffairs website it says
> *Processing times
> Global Talent Pathway*
> 
> 75% of applications: 65 days
> 90% of applications: 88 days
> *Distinguished Talent Pathway*
> 
> 75% of applications: 17 months
> 90% of applications: 20 months
> 
> Does anyone who received the invitation after April 2021 and lodge the application have any updates for me?
> 
> I can remember @DocHarp had a similar invitation code
> “Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)
> 
> Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
> Invitation code: XXXXXX”
> 
> However, l had submitted EOI for DTV at that time and invited for GTV.
> 
> If this is going to take >17 months, Do I have to apply for a Bridging VISA B for traveling outside?
> 
> P.S: I am in S500, Applied for S485 December 2020, and still have not received an answer.


Since you received an invitation code, it’s only ~2 month wait (Read this). But if you want to travel during that time and you aren’t on a substantial visa then yes - you need to apply for the BVB.


----------



## AgBio

DocHarp said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> In the application home, it says processing time is 17 -20 months.
> 
> However, on the homeaffairs website it says
> *Processing times
> Global Talent Pathway*
> 
> 75% of applications: 65 days
> 90% of applications: 88 days
> *Distinguished Talent Pathway*
> 
> 75% of applications: 17 months
> 90% of applications: 20 months
> 
> Does anyone who received the invitation after April 2021 and lodge the application have any updates for me?
> 
> I can remember @DocHarp had a similar invitation code
> “Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa)
> 
> Name and Invitation reference identifier: NAME - XXX2021/XXXXXX
> Invitation code: XXXXXX”
> 
> However, l had submitted EOI for DTV at that time and invited for GTV.
> 
> If this is going to take >17 months, Do I have to apply for a Bridging VISA B for traveling outside?
> 
> P.S: I am in S500, Applied for S485 December 2020, and still have not received an answer.


Since you received an invitation code, it’s only ~2 month wait (Read this). But if you want to travel during that time and you aren’t on a substantial visa then yes - you need to apply for the BVB.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks, @DocHarp So does that mean now DTV and GTV are the same?


----------



## DocHarp

AgBio said:


> So does that mean now DTV and GTV are the same?


The Distinguished Talent and Global Talent have been combined to only the Global Talent program, yes. However receiving an invitation code means you gets all the benefits of the global talent stream (more places, faster processing time, etc).


----------



## AgBio

DocHarp said:


> The Distinguished Talent and Global Talent have been combined to only the Global Talent program, yes. However receiving an invitation code means you gets all the benefits of the global talent stream (more places, faster processing time, etc).


Thank you very much. 🙏


----------



## FT121

Coco Hana said:


> 2 weeks


Not sure whether it's vary for different cases, I have completed the medical check over 1 month, but still in "Received" status. Currently, still waiting for letter of referral to apply CNCC.


----------



## Coco Hana

FT121 said:


> Not sure whether it's vary for different cases, I have completed the medical check over 1 month, but still in "Received" status. Currently, still waiting for letter of referral to apply CNCC.


My case and two of my friends had changed to further accessed after 2 weeks


----------



## Zmajche88

sameh2030 said:


> Congratulations DocHarp!
> I submitted my application on 23rd with Police clearance, Medical cleared 3 days ago but the application status is still showing as Received. Hopefully next week it will be picked up by an Officer. Cheers





Coco Hana said:


> My case and two of my friends had changed to further accessed after 2 weeks


Just wondering was it 2 weeks after the date of medicals or 2 days after marked as cleared medical?
Also wondering are you overseas? One of our friends got it 3 weeks after lodging his visa, onshore, medicals done 3 days after visa lodging, no additional documents required. (Although this was 4 months ago)


----------



## @Ritu88

Aussie2019 said:


> Did any one from September got UID or they did not start SEP applicants yet?


One of my friends got a response today. He submitted EOI on 1st Sept.


----------



## ApurvPatel

I


JasonPalson said:


> Hi guys, hope you doing well. I have a question to ask about the 858 application. I have lodged in 3 May and the Medical clearance completed 5th May. Anyone has any idea how long will it take to change the status from Received to Initial ? Thanks


Hi. it will take 3 weeks for initial assessment.


----------



## djaiy

DocHarp said:


> Ah while I’m not comfortable sending out my completed form, I’d recommend using your own EOI answers as the basis for most of those questions, specifically the ones relating to you. As we’re asked very similar questions about our skills, employability, salary potential, etc - I drafted some answers for my nominator and essentially stated the same information I gave in my statement of prominence, statement of achievements, and statement of employability (rephrased of course). For Q32, I’ve given some suggestions here:
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks alot


----------



## djaiy

@Ritu88 said:


> One of my friends got a response today. He submitted EOI on 1st Sept.


ME


----------



## djaiy

we can include our family members in our application.
there is no need of separate 858 application????


----------



## HBow

djaiy said:


> ME


Were you successful?


----------



## NB

djaiy said:


> we can include our family members in our application.
> there is no need of separate 858 application????


Only spouse and children can be included
No siblings or parents
Cheers


----------



## Coco Hana

Zmajche88 said:


> Just wondering was it 2 weeks after the date of medicals or 2 days after marked as cleared medical?
> Also wondering are you overseas? One of our friends got it 3 weeks after lodging his visa, onshore, medicals done 3 days after visa lodging, no additional documents required. (Although this was 4 months ago)


We are offshore, 2 weeks after submitting application


----------



## Aussie2019

@Ritu88 said:


> One of my friends got a response today. He submitted EOI on 1st Sept.


Thanks for sharing Ritu. That's a good news. It means they have started processing SEP applications.
May I ask about his profile?


----------



## Aussie2019

djaiy said:


> ME


Did you submit your EOI in SEP?


----------



## ChanS

SD0011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this group for last 2 months and time has come for me to share good news. Got UID today.
> 
> Profile details below -
> 
> EOI submission - Week of 22nd March, 2021
> Sector - Energy (worked for last ~2 years in this sector)
> Highest Degree - MBA
> Compensation - Greater than 150k
> Nominator - Form 1000 provided
> No papers, conferences, scholarship, publications etc
> Total work experience - ~10 years (80% outside Australia); currently onshore
> Happy to pay it forward and provide guidance to other folks.
> 
> Will apply for visa in next 3-4 weeks and hopefully should get the permanent residency.


Hi, My profile is similar. I have approached a Migration consultant. He prepared the documents, but I'm not happy with the content. Will you advise me (or) share sample letters.


----------



## djaiy

HBow said:


> Were you successful?


Yes,recieved uid


----------



## djaiy

Aussie2019 said:


> Did you submit your EOI in SEP?


Yes 1st sept


----------



## djaiy

NB said:


> Only spouse and children can be included
> No siblings or parents
> Cheers


Thanks , they all are included in my application. No separate 858 applicationis required??


----------



## djaiy

Is it good to submitt application without police character certificate?


----------



## Bayleaf

djaiy said:


> Is it good to submitt application without police character certificate?


You should and would have been prompted to attach penal clearance certificate during the application, if you have stayed in any country for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.
If you don't provide this, sooner or later you will get s56 request from the case officer. And if you still don't provide what they requested, your application might be rejected.


----------



## Anurag123

Anurag123 said:


> I have submitted my EOI under Infrastructure and tourism sector. Now I have renewed by passport as it is about expire....sending my new passport to [email protected] as an additional document would be fine? will this affect my EOI processings?kindly reply





DanielVo said:


> If you have an Immiaccount, update directly through this account so that the system can recognise your new passport for future communications. Also, email global talent to update. They will add to your file.


Thank you.


----------



## sameh2030

Anurag123 said:


> Thank you.


Bro, if you haven't received a UID, then Immiaccount is not applicable for you as you haven't lodged your application yet unless you apply for DT visa stream.
If you haven't received a UID, then you should update the department of the passport change by email, not via the Immiaccount.

Cheers


----------



## HBow

djaiy said:


> Yes,recieved uid


Congratulations!


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> You should and would have been prompted to attach penal clearance certificate during the application, if you have stayed in any country for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.
> If you don't provide this, sooner or later you will get s56 request from the case officer. And if you still don't provide what they requested, your application might be rejected.


Actually I am overseas for research activity since 3 months than I need to submitt pcc of my home country ??


----------



## djaiy

HBow said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> You should and would have been prompted to attach penal clearance certificate during the application, if you have stayed in any country for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.
> If you don't provide this, sooner or later you will get s56 request from the case officer. And if you still don't provide what they requested, your application might be rejected.


you mean "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment" form 80 ??


----------



## Zmajche88

djaiy said:


> you mean "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment" form 80 ??


Are you submitting through immi account or paper?
Through immi account in the end when you have to attach documents will give you space where to attach. In our case we had police checks from Australia and from home country. But if you submit application without it you will be requested to submit later.


----------



## Zmajche88

Bayleaf said:


> I personally agree that nominator's passport is a personal document and I found it awkward to ask for it, so I didn't ask my nominator for it.
> But I did ask my nominator to fill out Form 1000 during the EOI stage, as suggested by my visa lawyer. With nominator's full name (including middle name), address and DOB, the Department of Home Affairs will be able to verify the nominator's identity.


Did they ever ask for nominator passport after this stage?
They have passport number, name, easy to check status of the nominator...


----------



## djaiy

Zmajche88 said:


> Are you submitting through immi account or paper?
> Through immi account in the end when you have to attach documents will give you space where to attach. In our case we had police checks from Australia and from home country. But if you submit application without it you will be requested to submit later.


immi account


----------



## buzo90

Is there anyone else waiting for grants post medical tests? Anyone seeing changes in their immi account from initial to further assessment?


----------



## Coco Hana

buzo90 said:


> Is there anyone else waiting for grants post medical tests? Anyone seeing changes in their immi account from initial to further assessment?


I submitted on 2 April, 8- April - clear medical checking, 16 April changed to further assessment with S56 - consent of police certificate, 17- April submitted S56- Still waiting for the final decision.


----------



## Carina11

Hi all, thanks for all the information here. I have questions on health check. I have a diagnosis type 2 diabetes. So is it influence on the health assessment result? and will the chance for visa granted be effected due to it? Thanks!


----------



## Bayleaf

djaiy said:


> you mean "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment" form 80 ??


I don't mean Form 80. Please read the "Police certificates" section of this page.



Zmajche88 said:


> Did they ever ask for nominator passport after this stage?
> They have passport number, name, easy to check status of the nominator...


I was never asked for nominator's passport. My nominator clearly stated his full name, DOB and residential address in Form 1000.



Carina11 said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the information here. I have questions on health check. I have a diagnosis type 2 diabetes. So is it influence on the health assessment result? and will the chance for visa granted be effected due to it? Thanks!


Read the "_3. PIC 4005 health criteria is replaced with PIC 4007_" section of this page.
Also read this page to learn more about Health waivers.


----------



## NB

Carina11 said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the information here. I have questions on health check. I have a diagnosis type 2 diabetes. So is it influence on the health assessment result? and will the chance for visa granted be effected due to it? Thanks!


As long as any other organs have not been damaged, this shouldn’t be a problem
Thousands of diabetes patients have been given PR in the past
Cheers


----------



## ApurvPatel

Coco Hana said:


> I submitted on 2 April, 8- April - clear medical checking, 16 April changed to further assessment with S56 - consent of police certificate, 17- April submitted S56- Still waiting for the final decision.


Hi. I am in same boat submitted US state police pcc on 14th April. 12th April S56 requested. No news yet. Pls keep us informed for update. 

Do your 858 application shows 17 months processing time?


----------



## Coco Hana

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi. I am in same boat submitted US state police pcc on 14th April. 12th April S56 requested. No news yet. Pls keep us informed for update.
> 
> Do your 858 application shows 17 months processing time?


Yes it showed the same (17 months processing time)


----------



## Carina11

NB said:


> As long as any other organs have not been damaged, this shouldn’t be a problem
> Thousands of diabetes patients have been given PR in the past
> Cheers


Thanks @NB , @Bayleaf


----------



## Mlole

Iraj said:


> *I am currently completing the visa applications online form
> 
> On page 15 (out of 18) of the form, there are several questions about Distinguished talent that are exactly the same as the ones my nominator answered in Form 1000. Do I have to rewrite ( copy-paste) my nominator's answers in this section or write my own opinions and words to the questions on this page?*


Hi IraJ, I am currently filling the GTI visa application online. What did you end up doing regarding questions on page 15 repeated on the nominator form 1000?


----------



## almp_89

Mlole said:


> Hi IraJ, I am currently filling the GTI visa application online. What did you end up doing regarding questions on page 15 repeated on the nominator form 1000?


This has been reminded by Bayleaf one time. Remember form 1000 is expected to be completed by the Nominator, from the view of case officer. For visa application, although the fields are similar, they are completed by YOU. So, make sure you don't copy exactly everything from the form 1000 to your visa application, otherwise this will raise questions from the Officer. Try to paraphrase the statements. That what I learned from this forum.and did in my application


----------



## johnyjohny

13 years plus industry experience in ICT. Salary above the GTI requirement.

My journey:

I learnt about GTI and thought I could apply in the highly skilled category - Dec 2019
Search of nominator started - Feb 2020
Read on this forum that ACS could be nominator in July 2020
Submitted EOI in Aug 2020
Received RFI in Aug 2020
Submitted response in Sept 2020 after which received UID within a week.
Submitted application in Feb 2021 with one of my previous colleague as nominator. He is based in Australia and I am offshore.
S56 for health in Feb 2021. Completed in Apr 2021. Received grant in April 2021.

My suggestion :
1) Read the official GTI eligibility requirement multiple times and understand what the program may be looking for. Most of the answers one would find right there in the official global talent link.
2) Focus on your profile. All awards/certifications at all levels count and equally important is how you showcase them. If you have helped organizations grow at any level, it will show up in your story. Also, any work helping technology community outside your normal official job could boost your profile.
3) Go through this forum and try to understand how different people have tried diverse things and have been successful. See how you can be different in your story. There is enough content on this forum to help you.
4) I feel salary above threshold helps. The way I understood this point is that higher the salary, the skills you possess are in demand, now and in the future. This could be leadership skills, technical skills, unique industry experiences etc that could help an organization grow. I believe your experience and skills will bring uniqueness to your resume.
5) If possible work on your documentation yourself. I don't think anyone else will be more careful than yourself while writing your story or while filling the application.
6) Have patience. Don't worry too much about why the next step in the process is taking so much time.

Many of the above points may have been already mentioned by other folks on this forum in their own way. Thank you all for contributing and helping the community.

Hope this post helps. ALL THE BEST !!!


----------



## ImmiAU

I have a question about spouse's English ability evidence:
Does he have a chance to be exempted from the language test in case of providing national/industrial English test certification ? (I know the listed several conditions of "functional english" on official website )


----------



## Mohammad Zulfikar Ali

Dear Friends,
I submitted my EOI on 31 August 2020. I have not received any update yet. I am a bit concerned since now they are processing September 2020 applications. I am not sure what happened to my application. They have received my application. When I sent additional documents, in an automated reply, the office confirmed that they have received the document and they are added to my file.
Can you advise anything about no information on my EOI?


----------



## @Ritu88

EOI: End of Nov 2020
Invitation: 8 May 2021 (today)

Profile: 

Area: Cybersecurity (Onshore)
Job: Working as a postdoc in a joint R&D project between a University and a government organization in Australia
Salary: approximately 92K
Ph.D.: Nov 2019 from India
Publications: 4 first author Journals, 7 first author conferences, one under review
Exp.- Worked as Research and Development Engineer in France for 6 months; worked as a Senior Research Fellow in India for 1.5 years; Two 3 months research visits (Australia & France) during Ph.D.
Awards/Talks- 1. Conference Chair & Technical Program Committee Member
2. one Seminar Talks at an Australian Univ; 3. Three conference paper presentations; 4. Attended two summer schools; 5. Two professional memberships; etc.
Reference Letters- Submitted three reference letters from my current and previous employers. All are prominent researchers in Cybersecurity

I sent an updated CV and documents recently. I added my association with the Australian research organization in my latest CV, which I did not mention previously. I think this helped me to get the response early. Please do not forget to include your passport number and DOB while sending any further documents to the GTI authority.

It also provided the potential nominator details during EOI and submitted his reference letter mentioning my relationship and achievements with him. 

Thank you all for providing valuable suggestions, and Goodluck to those who are waiting for their outcomes!


----------



## Coco Hana

ImmiAU said:


> I have a question about spouse's English ability evidence:
> Does he have a chance to be exempted from the language test in case of providing national/industrial English test certification ? (I know the listed several conditions of "functional english" on official website )


She/he should have 4.5 in ielts test or equivalent/ or she/he should study full time at least 4 years in English- and u need show evidence


----------



## NB

ImmiAU said:


> I have a question about spouse's English ability evidence:
> Does he have a chance to be exempted from the language test in case of providing national/industrial English test certification ? (I know the listed several conditions of "functional english" on official website )


He has to provide an evidence only from the list given in the website, which you are aware of
Go through the list carefully and see which ones he can be eligible for 
Anything other then that, will not be acceptable
Cheers


----------



## johnyjohny

ImmiAU said:


> I have a question about spouse's English ability evidence:
> Does he have a chance to be exempted from the language test in case of providing national/industrial English test certification ? (I know the listed several conditions of "functional english" on official website )


If the degree education of your spouse is done in English, then get a certificate from the University mentioning the Medium of Instruction of the degree is in English.


----------



## DanielVo

Mohammad Zulfikar Ali said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted my EOI on 31 August 2020. I have not received any update yet. I am a bit concerned since now they are processing September 2020 applications. I am not sure what happened to my application. They have received my application. When I sent additional documents, in an automated reply, the office confirmed that they have received the document and they are added to my file.
> Can you advise anything about no information on my EOI?


Don't be panic. I was in a similar situation. My EOI was on 30 June 2020. I did not receive any assessment outcome even until they progressed with July EOIs. I was kind of giving it up, and one day (about 2 weeks after they started July EOIs), I got the invitation. No news is good news. If you have not been rejected, you are still in the race. G'luck.


----------



## @Ritu88

Dear All, I have received my UID yesterday. I am currently based in Australia. I want to include my fiancee in my visa application. We got engaged in 2019 before coming to Australia and were supposed to have our marriage ceremony in the mid of 2020. The problem is I don't have any official documents to prove our relationship. Can someone suggest to me anything in this regard? Many thanks!


----------



## NB

@Ritu88 said:


> Dear All, I have received my UID yesterday. I am currently based in Australia. I want to include my fiancee in my visa application. We got engaged in 2019 before coming to Australia and were supposed to have our marriage ceremony in the mid of 2020. The problem is I don't have any official documents to prove our relationship. Can someone suggest to me anything in this regard? Many thanks!


No chances of having a quick marriage ?
It would smoothen out the process a lot
Cheers


----------



## hdquangngai

Hi All,
I completed my PhD in Australia and awarded in December 2020. I submitted EOI in March, I did not have a job at that time but attached the documents to show some potential jobs in the future that could satisfy the threshold. I just had a full-time job last month in the industry with a graduate engineer position, salary only 65k per year which is extremely lower than the threshold 153k. I am waiting for my application's outcome. My question is that should I let them know my current employed status even if the salary is only 65k or it is should be fine to wait for the outcome and don't need to update my current stage? Thanks a lot.


----------



## hdquangngai

Hi All,


----------



## @Ritu88

NB said:


> No chances of having a quick marriage ?
> It would smoothen out the process a lot
> Cheers


Many thanks for your reply. Will it work if I produce court affidavits from both of our parents as proof of our engagement and our possible wedding in the coming months (after the covid situation gets normal)?


----------



## Bayleaf

@Ritu88 said:


> Dear All, I have received my UID yesterday. I am currently based in Australia. I want to include my fiancee in my visa application. We got engaged in 2019 before coming to Australia and were supposed to have our marriage ceremony in the mid of 2020. The problem is I don't have any official documents to prove our relationship. Can someone suggest to me anything in this regard? Many thanks!


For de facto relationships, include either:

evidence that your relationship is registered by an Australian State or Territory 
*enough documents to prove you have been in a de facto relationship for at least 12 months before you apply*

For both married and de facto applicants you must give evidence that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Evidence can include but is not limited to: 

joint bank account statements 
billing accounts in joint names 
joint leases or mortgages 
documents that show your partner has lived at the same address as you
(Source: Step 2 Gather your documents ➡ Partner documents)



@Ritu88 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. Will it work if I produce court affidavits from both of our parents as proof of our engagement and our possible wedding in the coming months (after the covid situation gets normal)?


Better than nothing.



hdquangngai said:


> Hi All,
> I completed my PhD in Australia and awarded in December 2020. I submitted EOI in March, I did not have a job at that time but attached the documents to show some potential jobs in the future that could satisfy the threshold. I just had a full-time job last month in the industry with a graduate engineer position, salary only 65k per year which is extremely lower than the threshold 153k. I am waiting for my application's outcome. My question is that should I let them know my current employed status even if the salary is only 65k or it is should be fine to wait for the outcome and don't need to update my current stage? Thanks a lot.


Do update them you are currently employed in Australia on a full time basis. You can provide a copy of your employment contract. It's important for them to know you can establish yourself in your specialized filed in Australia, this is also something they asked in Form 1000.
Emphasize how your current role can contribute to the Australian community (eg economy, research development, etc). 
Don't put too much emphasis on the fact that your current salary is lower than the 153K threshold.


----------



## Movee

DanielVo said:


> Don't be panic. I was in a similar situation. My EOI was on 30 June 2020. I did not receive any assessment outcome even until they progressed with July EOIs. I was kind of giving it up, and one day (about 2 weeks after they started July EOIs), I got the invitation. No news is good news. If you have not been rejected, you are still in the race. G'luck.





Mohammad Zulfikar Ali said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted my EOI on 31 August 2020. I have not received any update yet. I am a bit concerned since now they are processing September 2020 applications. I am not sure what happened to my application. They have received my application. When I sent additional documents, in an automated reply, the office confirmed that they have received the document and they are added to my file.
> Can you advise anything about no information on my EOI?


Hi friend,
I also in same situation, I sent EOI in July and still waiting.


----------



## Aussie2019

Movee said:


> Hi friend,
> I also in same situation, I sent EOI in July and still waiting.


Please share you profile?
What I believe that if you have not got rejection and it's been more than 7 months than there is a huge chance that you will end up getting a UID soon.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Achandra

DocHarp said:


> if you are applying from the energy sector your nominator needs to also be someone in the energy sector. It doesn’t need to be someone who does what you do but I’d recommend someone with enough experience/ a strong enough resume themselves to be able to vouch for you. As long as you make a case for how the person’s field makes them qualified, I think you should be good.
> 
> For example/ context, I am a PhD-level scientist with work experience as a technical medical writer within a medical communications agency. My nominator was a Vice President of Business Development within the medical communications space (with a bachelors in science). He isn’t a scientist and he wouldn’t know any of the technical aspects of my research or the medical writing that I did. However, as a part of the Form 1000, we highlighted that he also worked within the health industries (my target sector) and had extensive experience working with pharmaceutical companies. For me, it was important we included the broad language of ‘health industries’ to show that even though we have very different roles, we were within the same general pharmaceutical space. We also focused on the ways in which he, as a senior member of the company, interacts with scientists (which I wanted to include to show that he know what a ‘good scientist’ would look like, even if it’s not his sphere.)
> 
> Hope this helps - good luck!


@DocHarp This is exactly, what I was looking for. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rsaleh

Hi,

Can anyone provide me with an email for the department of home affairs to ask about our visa process? like of want to let them know that one of our papers will be late more than 28 days, how can we update them?


----------



## djaiy

Hi, I have submitted my eoi in ICT .Now on immi account there is no field of ICT. what to select?


----------



## Ryan_T

Just an interim update that may be of use.

Just received a UID corresponding to an EOI submitted in late August. Ph.D. route, <FWHIT. Space and Advanced Manufacturing route. 

August appears well underway, for those waiting.


----------



## Coco Hana

Rsaleh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone provide me with an email for the department of home affairs to ask about our visa process? like of want to let them know that one of our papers will be late more than 28 days, how can we update them?


Contact to this one


----------



## happppy

Ryan_T said:


> Just an interim update that may be of use.
> 
> Just received a UID corresponding to an EOI submitted in late August. Ph.D. route, <FWHIT. Space and Advanced Manufacturing route.
> 
> August appears well underway, for those waiting.


Congs, Ryan! Could you please share your profile, such as publications, award...??? We are in the same category but my EOI is in March (long way to go...)


----------



## randomw4lk

hdquangngai said:


> Hi All,
> I completed my PhD in Australia and awarded in December 2020. I submitted EOI in March, I did not have a job at that time but attached the documents to show some potential jobs in the future that could satisfy the threshold. I just had a full-time job last month in the industry with a graduate engineer position, salary only 65k per year which is extremely lower than the threshold 153k. I am waiting for my application's outcome. My question is that should I let them know my current employed status even if the salary is only 65k or it is should be fine to wait for the outcome and don't need to update my current stage? Thanks a lot.


I suggest you quit that job and look for a new one with a better pay. People with PhDs in engineering don’t do graduate level jobs. Your case officer, when knowing this news, will question why you could not secure a more senior position, what’s wrong with your education etc. It is risky to let them know unless you have a convincing story to explain for your choice of job.


----------



## darkknight2099

randomw4lk said:


> I suggest you quit that job and look for a new one with a better pay. People with PhDs in engineering don’t do graduate level jobs. Your case officer, when knowing this news, will question why you could not secure a more senior position, what’s wrong with your education etc. It is risky to let them know unless you have a convincing story to explain for your choice of job.


It looks like you have no idea about the Australian job market at the moment. He is lucky to even have a gradute engineer job.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## randomw4lk

darkknight2099 said:


> It looks like you have no idea about the Australian job market at the moment. He is lucky to even have a gradute engineer job.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Yeah I only know in the IT sector. My team has been hiring for multiple positions for the last 3 months and I am receiving more inmails from recruiters in the last month. Jobs are coming back. Don’t discourage the newly graduated.


----------



## Simon. H.

CMdz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here. Reading all of you has been very helpful in these months. I want to share my profile with you since I got my UID last week and I had submitted my EOI in August. I think it may be useful if you're still waiting for yours.
> 
> I'm a recently PhD graduate with 7 publications since 2016, being 4 of them published in the last 12 months. I am currently working in the Energy sector as a postdoc.
> 
> Some of my colleages who got their PhD recently have also been invited to apply for PR as well in the past weeks.
> 
> In my experience, If it's being > 6 months and you haven't got any notification you should be optimistic. You'll likely get your invitation eventually since you haven't been rejected at this point. If you can, try to provide regular updates to your profile.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hi, thanks for sharing your experience and congratulations. 
I submitted my EOI on Sep 10, 2020, and I have not received the UID yet. I am a PhD student when I submitted the EOI and I have got my completion letter last week. But I have not got any job offer yet. Do you have any ideas if I need to update my CV now? I am a little panic. Thanks very much.


----------



## HarveyYoung

For your information, they are now processing *September 2020* applications.


----------



## Sk DC

Its more than 10 working days that I expressed statement for the payment of SVAC, still I have not got invoice. I do not know when I will get that one. Are others looking for the payment of second visa installment for the partner's functional English requirement and waiting for the invoice (s56?)?
SK DC


----------



## AgBio

Dear Friends,
Finally, I have been granted the visa.
I am truly grateful to the community here. You all have kindly helped me. 

Especially I want to thank @Bayleaf and @DocHarp . You two are rare to find. Selfless and kind-hearted souls. Helped me whenever needed. Gave clear instructions to follow. I wish if I knew you two personally 🙏 

Profile

On-shore
Academic / AgBio
10+ (First Author Scientific Publications) and >50 Bussiness Articles
Completed BS, MS, Ph.D. 3 different Countries
MSc (from one of the prestigious universities for Science and Tech)
PhD (from a G8)
Fellow of an international professional body
A couple of scholarships, a grant, certificates for different science courses
I have received 6 reference letters + nominator
Timeline

EOI: Aug 2020 (I think in first week)
UID: 15 Apr 2021
Submitted online application: 24 Apr 2021
Medical examination: 5 May 2021
Visa granted: 10 May 2021

I wish every one of you, all the very best with your application !!!

Also, I have a query if any one of you could help. 

What are the next steps have to follow after receiving the visa?
What medical insurance has to maintain under 858? any advice?
With 858 Visa can I go outside Aus for working and come back in 2-3 years?


----------



## Coco Hana

AgBio said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally, I have been granted the visa.
> I am truly grateful to the community here. You all have kindly helped me.
> 
> Especially I want to thank @Bayleaf and @DocHarp . You two are rare to find. Selfless and kind-hearted souls. Helped me whenever needed. Gave clear instructions to follow. I wish if I knew you two personally 🙏
> 
> Profile
> 
> On-shore
> Academic / AgBio
> 10+ (First Author Scientific Publications) and >50 Bussiness Articles
> Completed BS, MS, Ph.D. 3 different Countries
> MSc (from one of the prestigious universities for Science and Tech)
> PhD (from a G8)
> Fellow of an international professional body
> A couple of scholarships, a grant, certificates for different science courses
> I have received 6 reference letters + nominator
> Timeline
> 
> EOI: Aug 2020 (I think in first week)
> UID: 15 Apr 2021
> Submitted online application: 24 Apr 2021
> Medical examination: 5 May 2021
> Visa granted: 10 May 2021
> 
> I wish every one of you, all the very best with your application !!!
> 
> Also, I have a query if any one of you could help.
> 
> What are the next steps have to follow after receiving the visa?
> What medical insurance has to maintain under 858? any advice?
> With 858 Visa can I go outside Aus for working and come back in 2-3 years?


Congratulation! They processed your visa application so quickly.


----------



## AgBio

Coco Hana said:


> Congratulation! They processed your visa application so quickly.


Thank you @Coco Hana All the very best to you too 🙏


----------



## NB

AgBio said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally, I have been granted the visa.
> I am truly grateful to the community here. You all have kindly helped me.
> 
> Especially I want to thank @Bayleaf and @DocHarp . You two are rare to find. Selfless and kind-hearted souls. Helped me whenever needed. Gave clear instructions to follow. I wish if I knew you two personally 🙏
> 
> Profile
> 
> On-shore
> Academic / AgBio
> 10+ (First Author Scientific Publications) and >50 Bussiness Articles
> Completed BS, MS, Ph.D. 3 different Countries
> MSc (from one of the prestigious universities for Science and Tech)
> PhD (from a G8)
> Fellow of an international professional body
> A couple of scholarships, a grant, certificates for different science courses
> I have received 6 reference letters + nominator
> Timeline
> 
> EOI: Aug 2020 (I think in first week)
> UID: 15 Apr 2021
> Submitted online application: 24 Apr 2021
> Medical examination: 5 May 2021
> Visa granted: 10 May 2021
> 
> I wish every one of you, all the very best with your application !!!
> 
> Also, I have a query if any one of you could help.
> 
> What are the next steps have to follow after receiving the visa?
> What medical insurance has to maintain under 858? any advice?
> With 858 Visa can I go outside Aus for working and come back in 2-3 years?


Congratulations
1. As you are onshore no steps as such
Get a Medicare card
2. You don’t need private health insurance compulsorily 
But you will be paying a lot more in levy on income without it then you would on a private health insurance
3. You have the right to travel for 5 years
Beyond that you will need a rrv
As long as you have lived for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, getting an RRV for another 5 years is easy
Less then that it becomes tricky
Moreover as you are now a pr holder, you need permission to exit Australia
Cheers


----------



## AgBio

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 1. As you are onshore no steps as such
> Get a Medicare card
> 2. You don’t need private health insurance compulsorily
> But you will be paying a lot more in levy on income without it then you would on a private health insurance
> 3. You have the right to travel for 5 years
> Beyond that you will need a rrv
> As long as you have lived for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, getting an RRV for another 5 years is easy
> Less then that it becomes tricky
> Moreover as you are now a pr holder, you need permission to exit Australia
> Cheers


Thank you very much, NB.


----------



## ApurvPatel

AgBio said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally, I have been granted the visa.
> I am truly grateful to the community here. You all have kindly helped me.
> 
> Especially I want to thank @Bayleaf and @DocHarp . You two are rare to find. Selfless and kind-hearted souls. Helped me whenever needed. Gave clear instructions to follow. I wish if I knew you two personally 🙏
> 
> Profile
> 
> On-shore
> Academic / AgBio
> 10+ (First Author Scientific Publications) and >50 Bussiness Articles
> Completed BS, MS, Ph.D. 3 different Countries
> MSc (from one of the prestigious universities for Science and Tech)
> PhD (from a G8)
> Fellow of an international professional body
> A couple of scholarships, a grant, certificates for different science courses
> I have received 6 reference letters + nominator
> Timeline
> 
> EOI: Aug 2020 (I think in first week)
> UID: 15 Apr 2021
> Submitted online application: 24 Apr 2021
> Medical examination: 5 May 2021
> Visa granted: 10 May 2021
> 
> I wish every one of you, all the very best with your application !!!
> 
> Also, I have a query if any one of you could help.
> 
> What are the next steps have to follow after receiving the visa?
> What medical insurance has to maintain under 858? any advice?
> With 858 Visa can I go outside Aus for working and come back in 2-3 years?


Congrats , it looks like they open new file faster than S56. Pls make sure all attached everything to get speedy visa.


----------



## Zmajche88

AgBio said:


> Dear Friends,
> Finally, I have been granted the visa.
> I am truly grateful to the community here. You all have kindly helped me.
> 
> Especially I want to thank @Bayleaf and @DocHarp . You two are rare to find. Selfless and kind-hearted souls. Helped me whenever needed. Gave clear instructions to follow. I wish if I knew you two personally 🙏
> 
> Profile
> 
> On-shore
> Academic / AgBio
> 10+ (First Author Scientific Publications) and >50 Bussiness Articles
> Completed BS, MS, Ph.D. 3 different Countries
> MSc (from one of the prestigious universities for Science and Tech)
> PhD (from a G8)
> Fellow of an international professional body
> A couple of scholarships, a grant, certificates for different science courses
> I have received 6 reference letters + nominator
> Timeline
> 
> EOI: Aug 2020 (I think in first week)
> UID: 15 Apr 2021
> Submitted online application: 24 Apr 2021
> Medical examination: 5 May 2021
> Visa granted: 10 May 2021
> 
> I wish every one of you, all the very best with your application !!!
> 
> Also, I have a query if any one of you could help.
> 
> What are the next steps have to follow after receiving the visa?
> What medical insurance has to maintain under 858? any advice?
> With 858 Visa can I go outside Aus for working and come back in 2-3 years?


Congrats  We applied a couple of days after you. Let's hope ours is processed as quickly as yours.
So medical is Medicare. There is an online form your were eligible to fill out even when you were waiting for the outcome of your visa. Fill that out and email to Humanservices. You will get your Medicare card in a couple of weeks to your address.
As far as I understand you have to spend at least 1 year out of 5 years in order to get it extended after 5 years. Someone, correct me if I am wrong. Take into consideration tax implications if working somewhere else, you are Australian permanent resident.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi All

Hope you are well.
Do we have to upload the Health Exam results under Attach Documents in our immi account portal or will the Visa Health Exam at the AuPanel will upload it directly to the Immi Portal?

Actually I have hardly space for 2 more documents left to upload 58 of 60, under S56. Would you pls share. thanks. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## ApurvPatel

Karak2002 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you are well.
> Do we have to upload the Health Exam results under Attach Documents in our immi account portal or will the Visa Health Exam at the AuPanel will upload it directly to the Immi Portal?
> 
> Actually I have hardly space for 2 more documents left to upload 58 of 60, under S56. Would you pls share. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Hi. it will be uploaded in seperate tab by health authority directly. dont worry. Can you pls share your application timeline? and does it shows 17 months processing time?


----------



## AgBio

Zmajche88 said:


> Congrats  We applied a couple of days after you. Let's hope ours is processed as quickly as yours.
> So medical is Medicare. There is an online form your were eligible to fill out even when you were waiting for the outcome of your visa. Fill that out and email to Humanservices. You will get your Medicare card in a couple of weeks to your address.
> As far as I understand you have to spend at least 1 year out of 5 years in order to get it extended after 5 years. Someone, correct me if I am wrong. Take into consideration tax implications if working somewhere else, you are Australian permanent resident.


Thank you very much @Zmajche88 Wishing you all the very best with your application and looking forward to hearing the good news asap 🤞


----------



## AgBio

NB said:


> Congratulations
> 1. As you are onshore no steps as such
> Get a Medicare card
> 2. You don’t need private health insurance compulsorily
> But you will be paying a lot more in levy on income without it then you would on a private health insurance
> 3. You have the right to travel for 5 years
> Beyond that you will need a rrv
> As long as you have lived for at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, getting an RRV for another 5 years is easy
> Less then that it becomes tricky
> Moreover as you are now a pr holder, you need permission to exit Australia
> Cheers


Hi @NB Thank you very much for your kind reply.
Could you please explain to me the #3 in a bit more detail, if possible? 

In the visa grant letter, it is mentioned that,
*Length of stay: Indefinite from the date of each arrival*
What does this "from the date of each arrival" really mean? 

When do I have to apply for the *Resident Return visa? *Is it safer to do now?

So after 5 years does this 858 visa auto-renewed or canceled or I have to reapply different type of VISA?

After how many months I can leave Australia having received this VISA? Do I have to stay 2 years continuously? 
it says,

*lived in Australia for a total of 2 years in the last 5 years as a permanent resident or Australian citizen, *then you meet what is known as the ‘residence requirement’ and will be given a 5 year travel facility on your RRV.
I get so confused now.


----------



## @Ritu88

Hi All, I am onshore, while my fiancee is offshore. Can I include her in my visa application? Will there be any issue with the visa process, as she is offshore? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Karak2002

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi. it will be uploaded in seperate tab by health authority directly. dont worry. Can you pls share your application timeline? and does it shows 17 months processing time?


Hi 

Are you 100% sure about it or else it will be a big mistake on my part. Since all other docs are present but not Health Docs as health exam appointment is a couple of weeks away.
the system is saying confirm if you have added all docs. 

CO gave me only 28 days to respond. 

EOI- 12 Oct 2020
RFI- 6th Nov 2020
UID-16th Nov 2020.


@Bayleaf , would you like to add. 
Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## ApurvPatel

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you 100% sure about it or else it will be a big mistake on my part. Since all other docs are present but not Health Docs as health exam appointment is a couple of weeks away.
> the system is saying confirm if you have added all docs.
> 
> CO gave me only 28 days to respond.
> 
> EOI- 12 Oct 2020
> RFI- 6th Nov 2020
> UID-16th Nov 2020.
> 
> 
> @Bayleaf , would you like to add.
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yes. This is how it is done on my application. See the attachment. 

Can you pls share timeline on visa application and S56 request receiced? 

Can you pls also tell us processing time? Mine shows 17 months ~(changed from 65 days).


----------



## brit2aussie

Hi guys,

I have expertise and experience on DigiTech, and I am working at a university. When I submitted my EOI, we selected Education (my thought was I am working in Education sector) which I think is not correct. Would that make a big difference? 

thank you.


----------



## HBow

AgBio said:


> Hi @NB Thank you very much for your kind reply.
> Could you please explain to me the #3 in a bit more detail, if possible?
> 
> In the visa grant letter, it is mentioned that,
> *Length of stay: Indefinite from the date of each arrival*
> What does this "from the date of each arrival" really mean?
> 
> When do I have to apply for the *Resident Return visa? *Is it safer to do now?
> 
> So after 5 years does this 858 visa auto-renewed or canceled or I have to reapply different type of VISA?
> 
> After how many months I can leave Australia having received this VISA? Do I have to stay 2 years continuously?
> it says,
> 
> *lived in Australia for a total of 2 years in the last 5 years as a permanent resident or Australian citizen, *then you meet what is known as the ‘residence requirement’ and will be given a 5 year travel facility on your RRV.
> I get so confused now.


I believe this is to stop people getting PR then hardly living in the country. 

Once you have the visa granted, you must make sure that for every 5y period, you live in Australia for a total of 2y. If you do not, then it is difficult to apply for the resident return visa. Without that visa, if you leave the country after the first 5y, they don’t have to let you back into Australia.

The above issue is removed once (if) you get citizenship. Otherwise, you have to re-apply for the above visa every 5y (if you plan to travel outside of the country).

Your bold text just means that there is no time limit applied to your stay in Australia after each time you land back in the country. Whereas, say in the EU, you may only have 90 days upon arrival before you have to leave again.


----------



## Karak2002

ApurvPatel said:


> Yes. This is how it is done on my application. See the attachment.
> 
> Can you pls share timeline on visa application and S56 request receiced?
> 
> Can you pls also tell us processing time? Mine shows 17 months ~(changed from 65 days).
> View attachment 99576


Ok, so this means I can confirm and submit my S56 documents. no need to wait for the Health Exam as it will come later in a few weeks?

but hopefully they will know that Health Results were uploaded and not expected as part of attach docs. 

Visa Application: 23 April 2021. 
Health Request: 23 April 2021.
S56 RFI: 5May 2021 


Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

ApurvPatel said:


> Yes. This is how it is done on my application. See the attachment.
> 
> Can you pls share timeline on visa application and S56 request receiced?
> 
> Can you pls also tell us processing time? Mine shows 17 months ~(changed from 65 days).
> View attachment 99576


Visa timelines is 17-20 Months..

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Zmajche88 said:


> As far as I understand you have to spend at least _1 year_ out of 5 years in order to get it extended after 5 years. Someone, correct me if I am wrong. Take into consideration tax implications if working somewhere else, you are Australian permanent resident.


Actually it's at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, in order to get a 5 year travel facility.
(Refer to the "How long the travel facility lasts " section on this page)


----------



## YVChowdary

Hi everyone hope all are doing good I joined to this group today going through all the older conversations and felt like the thread is very helpful please join to this forum. 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zmajche88

Bayleaf said:


> Actually it's at least 2 years out of the last 5 years, in order to get a 5 year travel facility.
> (Refer to the "How long the travel facility lasts " section on this page)


Thank you. Sorry for false info.
So 2 years


----------



## MODXB

Hi all,
EOI 27/07/2020
UID 6/04/2021
Application submitted 15/04/2021
Grant 10/05/2021 
onshore
Best of luck for all


----------



## buzo90

MODXB said:


> Hi all,
> EOI 27/07/2020
> UID 6/04/2021
> Application submitted 15/04/2021
> Grant 10/05/2021
> onshore
> Best of luck for all


Congrats! Any s56?


----------



## MODXB

buzo90 said:


> Congrats! Any s56?


Thanks, it was for medical but it doesn’t count seriously


----------



## Movee

MODXB said:


> Hi all,
> EOI 27/07/2020
> UID 6/04/2021
> Application submitted 15/04/2021
> Grant 10/05/2021
> onshore
> Best of luck for all


congratulations...


----------



## gtisp2020

MODXB said:


> Hi all,
> EOI 27/07/2020
> UID 6/04/2021
> Application submitted 15/04/2021
> Grant 10/05/2021
> onshore
> Best of luck for all


Congratulations!
When did you complete your medical?


----------



## FT121

Hi all

UID 03/03/2021
Application submitted 06/03/2021 
Medical Completed 15/03/2021

Till now still in Received Status nearly 2 months after medical exam completed, is it normal and keep in Received status without case officer ?


----------



## Coco Hana

FT121 said:


> Hi all
> 
> UID 03/03/2021
> Application submitted 06/03/2021
> Medical Completed 15/03/2021
> 
> Till now still in Received Status nearly 2 months after medical exam completed, is it normal and keep in Received status without case officer ?


why dont you send them an email to ask?


----------



## MODXB

gtisp2020 said:


> Congratulations!
> When did you complete your medical?


1/5/21


----------



## FT121

Coco Hana said:


> why dont you send them an email to ask?


Already sent, but they just asked me to keep waiting for further notice. Hence I just wonder whether it's normal to keep waiting for 2 months after medical clearance, with no case officer assign. Not sure whether it's due to my offshore submission.


----------



## Coco Hana

FT121 said:


> Already sent, but they just asked me to keep waiting for further notice. Hence I just wonder whether it's normal to keep waiting for 2 months after medical clearance, with no case officer assign. Not sure whether it's due to my offshore submission.


Two friends of mine and my self are offshore, our account changed to initial assessment after 2 weeks


----------



## Sk DC

Coco Hana said:


> why dont you send them an email to ask?


Which email id should we send them and ask mine is nearly 40 days. I got S56 on the third week of April ( applied on first week of April) and have been asked for regarding functional English. We expressed our statement that we want to pay for the SVAC in the same week, but it is more that three weeks, status is further assessment but have not got invoice for payment.


----------



## Sk DC

Coco Hana said:


> Two friends of mine and my self are offshore, our account changed to initial assessment after 2 weeks


HI CoCo Hana, 

Could you please post email id that we can ask for any issues regarding such conditions?
Best


----------



## Coco Hana

Sk DC said:


> HI CoCo Hana,
> 
> Could you please post email id that we can ask for any issues regarding such conditions?
> Best


I only know one email: [email protected]


----------



## Sk DC

Coco Hana said:


> I only know one email: [email protected]


Thanks Coco.


----------



## ApurvPatel

Hi All.

My visa granted this morning. yippi......


----------



## Coco Hana

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My visa granted this morning. yippi......


OMG congratulation!!!!! Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## amitkrjha

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My visa granted this morning. yippi......


Many Congrats .....


----------



## ApurvPatel

Coco Hana said:


> OMG congratulation!!!!! Can you please share your timeline?


Thanks Coco. I know your case similar to mine. Give them 28 days before they review S56 documents. 

*2021 year*
EOI = 3rd March
UID= 17th March
Visa application = 21st March
S56 request = 12th April
S56 submitted = 14th April
Visa Grant = 11th May

Good luck to all...


----------



## NinjaWarrior

Hi Everyone,

I need to withdraw my EOI as I got my employer sponsor PR approval. Does anyone know how to withdraw this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HBow

NinjaWarrior said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need to withdraw my EOI as I got my employer sponsor PR approval. Does anyone know how to withdraw this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you can just email the GTO at the same email address that people use to update their EOI. [email protected]


----------



## newmember24

Hello all. 
My EOI got rejected in March (after 8 months of waiting). I would like to re-submit my EOI as I have completed my PhD (and got new awards/others). I was actually thinking of submitting more papers for publication (I am working on them) before sending my EOI but I am worried as the waiting time for EOI processing seems to be very long. Would you suggest lodging my EOI first then updating them with publications/new achievements?


----------



## HBow

Australian Budget announcement for the 21-22 migration planning levels. 
If I've interpreted the document correctly, it looks like the GTI visa will be given another 15,000 places for the next financial year.

See: https://budget.gov.au/2021-22/content/bp2/download/bp2_02_receipt.pdf (p. 11).


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 

Can you share your experience on - 'Did anyone provide the Polio Vaccination Certificate under Medical health 501 at the time of of the exam and upload under Immi account ? 
This is only if you are offshore staying in Global Polio Initiatives nominated Outbreak or Endemic countries. 


Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

ApurvPatel said:


> Thanks Coco. I know your case similar to mine. Give them 28 days before they review S56 documents.
> 
> *2021 year*
> EOI = 3rd March
> UID= 17th March
> Visa application = 21st March
> S56 request = 12th April
> S56 submitted = 14th April
> Visa Grant = 11th May
> 
> Good luck to all...


hi when was your Health Exam ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## donsmj

Hi all,

I got s56 for firther documents about my marriage. I've married three months ago and sent them the required files yesterday. Does anyone know how long does it take to get the visa grant news?


----------



## Aussie2019

Got rejection email as I was a 2nd year PhD student


----------



## brit2aussie

Aussie2019 said:


> Got rejection email as I was a 2nd year PhD student


Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## Aussie2019

brit2aussie said:


> Can you share your timeline please?


Submitted EOI 9th SEP and got rejection email 10th May


----------



## bala21ot

Aussie2019 said:


> Got rejection email as I was a 2nd year PhD student


Sorry for that.


----------



## HBow

Aussie2019 said:


> Submitted EOI 9th SEP and got rejection email 10th May


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will have better luck when you get closer to the end of your course. Good incentive to get it finished faster.


----------



## darkknight2099

HBow said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will have better luck when you get closer to the end of your course. Good incentive to get it finished faster.


Sure press the button of PhD to finish

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie2019

I have read some comments that in rejection email they mentioned to apply later after completing PhD/after certain change in profile but in my rejection email no recommendation is mentioned about applying later. Can anyone having similar experience share his/her rejection email.
Thanks!


----------



## Aussie2019

HBow said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will have better luck when you get closer to the end of your course. Good incentive to get it finished faster.


Yeah you are right.This is what I am planning to do right now.


----------



## brit2aussie

Aussie2019 said:


> Got rejection email as I was a 2nd year PhD student


Sorry to hear that. As far as I know the quota for 2022 will be not less than this year. Hope for a better outcome next year.


----------



## brit2aussie

Aussie2019 said:


> Submitted EOI 9th SEP and got rejection email 10th May


Gosh, that is really long!


----------



## DanielVo

PR applicants and Medicare
Hi friends,
I've learnt that as soon as we've submitted PR visa application, we are eligible for Medicare. Can I apply for Medicare and cancel my current OVHC? This is because even if we don't apply for Medicare immediately, we are not longer eligible for the exemption from the Medicare levy (means we pay more tax) from the moment we are eligible for Medicare?
Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

DanielVo said:


> PR applicants and Medicare
> Hi friends,
> I've learnt that as soon as we've submitted PR visa application, we are eligible for Medicare. Can I apply for Medicare and cancel my current OVHC? This is because even if we don't apply for Medicare immediately, we are not longer eligible for the exemption from the Medicare levy (means we pay more tax) from the moment we are eligible for Medicare?
> Any advice? Thanks.


My understanding is that you can start applying for Medicare, but you still need to maintain your OVHC if it is part of the condition on your current existing visa.
Especially if your current existing visa has *condition 8501: Maintain health insurance*
You still need to fulfill all the visa conditions on your existing visa before you receive approval for your PR visa application.


----------



## DanielVo

Bayleaf said:


> My understanding is that you can start applying for Medicare, but you still need to maintain your OVHC if it is part of the condition on your current existing visa.
> Especially if your current existing visa has *condition 8501: Maintain health insurance*
> You still need to fulfill all the visa conditions on your existing visa before you receive approval for your PR visa application.


Thanks Bayleaf. I've read the discussion on this issue in another forum that said OVHC can be cancelled without violating the condition 8501 Can I Cancel my 457 Medical Insurance policy after...
Thus I am a bit confused. However, to be on the safe side, I will not cancel my OVHC until my PR granted. Thanks


----------



## Zmajche88

Because you have health insurance arrangements and that's Medicare. 8501 states maintain health insurance and Medicare is nothing but a health insurance


----------



## KRH28

DanielVo said:


> Thanks Bayleaf. I've read the discussion on this issue in another forum that said OVHC can be cancelled without violating the condition 8501 Can I Cancel my 457 Medical Insurance policy after...
> Thus I am a bit confused. However, to be on the safe side, I will not cancel my OVHC until my PR granted. Thanks


Another point to consider is the application time for enrolling in Medicare, which can take up to 28 days. Personally, I'm at 17 days with no response. Hence, it is possible that you would receive the PR grant before being enrolled in Medicare, at which point you would not be subject to condition 8501. Either way, the cost for an additional month of OVHC may be worth the peace of mind that you absolutely did not violate your current visa conditions.


----------



## DanielVo

Zmajche88 said:


> Because you have health insurance arrangements and that's Medicare. 8501 states maintain health insurance and Medicare is nothing but a health insurance


Many thanks Zmajche88


----------



## Zmajche88

We just got a grant

EOI 18/8/20
UID 23/04
Visa application 27/4
Medicals done 9/5
Grant 12/5

We submitted all the police checks, all the forms they asked us ( we didn't submit nominators passport and were never asked to) .
I have been checking the whole day, it was status received just half an hour ago. 10min ago it went to finalised.

I can't express how grateful I am to all the forum members. Gold luck everyone.


----------



## gtisp2020

Zmajche88 said:


> We just got a grant
> 
> EOI 18/8/20
> UID 23/04
> Visa application 27/4
> Medicals done 9/5
> Grant 12/5
> 
> We submitted all the police checks, all the forms they asked us ( we didn't submit nominators passport and were never asked to) .
> I have been checking the whole day, it was status received just half an hour ago. 10min ago it went to finalised.
> 
> I can't express how grateful I am to all the forum members. Gold luck everyone.


Many congratulations!

When was your medical cleared? I guess yesterday?


----------



## Pwn

After a long wait finally got UID.
EOI: 7/08/2020
UID: 12/05/2021
Profile: PhD graduate 2020/ Currently postdoc in Biomedical research/ 9 Publications

I am currently on Bridging visa A for my post study graduate visa. Do I have to withdraw for graduate visa after I apply for GTI ? I appreciate your suggestion. Thank you so much for this community.


----------



## bala21ot

Zmajche88 said:


> We just got a grant
> 
> EOI 18/8/20
> UID 23/04
> Visa application 27/4
> Medicals done 9/5
> Grant 12/5
> 
> We submitted all the police checks, all the forms they asked us ( we didn't submit nominators passport and were never asked to) .
> I have been checking the whole day, it was status received just half an hour ago. 10min ago it went to finalised.
> 
> I can't express how grateful I am to all the forum members. Gold luck everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## Ryan_T

happppy said:


> Congs, Ryan! Could you please share your profile, such as publications, award...??? We are in the same category but my EOI is in March (long way to go...)


Thank you!

Ph.D. overseas (grad. two years ago, top 50 institution)
Post-doc onshore (<FWHIT)
Book chapters, journals, conference publications
Chairperson and journal reviewer
Updated profile throughout with CV enhancements and news relating to my sector which bolstered my claim
Updated profile with letter of support from Nominator, but not Form 1000. 

No RFI, etc.

I think that's about it! Hope it's of help, and good luck!


----------



## Bayleaf

Pwn said:


> After a long wait finally got UID.
> EOI: 7/08/2020
> UID: 12/05/2021
> Profile: PhD graduate 2020/ Currently postdoc in Biomedical research/ 9 Publications


Congratulations on receiving UID 



Pwn said:


> I am currently on Bridging visa A for my post study graduate visa. Do I have to withdraw for graduate visa after I apply for GTI ? I appreciate your suggestion. Thank you so much for this community.


There's no benefit if you withdraw your graduate visa application after lodging visa application for GTI, your Bridging Visa A tied with the graduate visa application will be cancelled as well, then you won't have any visa to legally stay in Australia until your GTI visa is granted.
If your GTI visa grant arrives earlier than your graduate visa grant, then do remember to withdraw your graduate visa application ASAP or your GTI visa might get overwritten. (Refer to this)


----------



## Zmajche88

gtisp2020 said:


> Many congratulations!
> 
> When was your medical cleared? I guess yesterday?


Mine yesterday, my husband's and son's on Monday.


----------



## bala21ot

Dear Friends,

Really many thanks to all. Just two min before received UID. This forum-website and all the posts are really supported me and gave much confidence to me. Once again thanks to all.
My Bio:
1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
2. Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
3. Sector: MedTech
4. Publications: 16 Publications ( Six Q1 papers; Six - Q2 papers; remaining are Q3)
5. Conferences: 12
6. Scholarships : For PhD in Australia
7. One Publication award
8. One Grant
9. 180 citations
10. Offshore-/Low salary 

8 months waiting. Many thanks again to all friends here.


----------



## Bayleaf

*PSA regarding nominator & Form 1000 (nothing to worry if nominator answer the questions candidly and truthfully):*

We have seen a big increase in the number of nominators being contacted by the Department, namely to verify that they know the candidate, and they had indeed signed the form 1000. 

The Department is also keenly interested in how the nominator is able to make an assessment in relation to the key points in the form 1000, including: 
a) the candidate’s international record of achievement, 
b) how they are an asset to Australia, 
c) as well as their ability to self-establish in the nominated area of expertise. 

We know of a dialogue between the nominator and the Department that lasted over 45 minutes whilst, on average, most calls last about 15-20 minutes. 

We think it is a great initiative by the Department, to undertake these due diligence to ensure the integrity of the Global Talent Visa programme. 

We advise our candidates’ nominators to answer the questions candidly and truthfully, noting that they are also advocating for the individual(s) they’ve endorsed. 

(Source)


----------



## ApurvPatel

Karak2002 said:


> hi when was your Health Exam ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Hi. It is requested automatically when you file application day1. Booked the appoinment next day. It was submitted by health authority directly in 1 week time.


----------



## donsmj

donsmj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got s56 for firther documents about my marriage. I've married three months ago and sent them the required files yesterday. Does anyone know how long does it take to get the visa grant news?


Anyone has my concern?


----------



## YVChowdary

Hi BayLeaf, Need ur advice on my case 
I have submitted my Application under ICT category in Jan 2021with 15 years of experience in software with many awards recognisations on my current role, still didnt receive anything from GTI team, what are the chances to get UId, is there any category they will consider for females regards this program, Thank you

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## brit2aussie

YVChowdary said:


> Hi BayLeaf, Need ur advice on my case
> I have submitted my Application under ICT category in Jan 2021with 15 years of experience in software with many awards recognisations on my current role, still didnt receive anything from GTI team, what are the chances to get UId, is there any category they will consider for females regards this program, Thank you
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


Hi YVChowdary,

Can you share some information about your profile, e.g. if salary above the threshold, PhD degree, job offer etc.?

cheers


----------



## YVChowdary

brit2aussie said:


> Hi YVChowdary,
> 
> Can you share some information about your profile, e.g. if salary above the threshold, PhD degree, job offer etc.?
> 
> cheers


Thank you for your reply, My Profile is on Bachelor's degree with experience on Data science category and I have submitted that my salary can reach to the threshold around 153+ aud by searching in seek.au and no job offer currently, I got one but they are asking me if you have valid visa we can release the job offer.

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## brit2aussie

YVChowdary said:


> Thank you for your reply, My Profile is on Bachelor's degree with experience on Data science category and I have submitted that my salary can reach to the threshold around 153+ aud by searching in seek.au and no job offer currently, I got one but they are asking me if you have valid visa we can release the job offer.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


I think the job offer would be a great benefit if the salary is above the threshold. You could ask the company to provide the job (conditional) job offer and you can send it to the GTO to update evidence. 

cheers


----------



## YVChowdary

brit2aussie said:


> I think the job offer would be a great benefit if the salary is above the threshold. You could ask the company to provide the job (conditional) job offer and you can send it to the GTO to update evidence.
> 
> cheers


OK sure Thanks so much Will try 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameh2030

For those who received their grant, do they send an email notification for the grant? or you have to check immi account to find out if the status changes?


----------



## Zmajche88

sameh2030 said:


> For those who received their grant, do they send an email notification for the grant? or you have to check immi account to find out if the status changes?


It's an automatically sent email. You have the same file on immi but it's sent to email the same second


----------



## DanielVo

Medical check
Just for those who are unaware, when you've submitted your visa application, the department will send you a link to your mobile to prioritise medical examination booking which will expire in 48 hours. This is because the demand of medical examination is huge and available slots are often in two months time. I did not know there was a link sent over (did not check my mobile) until I've booked ours as normal access but thanks to the experience shared here, I kept checking and was able to move all my family health check the next day of the application.


----------



## buzo90

This forum has been useful and thanks to all those that continue contribute and educate others. Really selfless of you guys!

*Financial Services Sector *

*19 Mar:* EOI submitted
*16 Apr: *UID received
*22 Apr:* Application submitted
*27 Apr: *Med check
*29 Apr:* Med cleared
*13 May:* Visa granted


----------



## Coco Hana

buzo90 said:


> This forum has been useful and thanks to all those that continue contribute and educate others. Really selfless of you guys!
> 
> *Financial Services Sector *
> 
> *19 Mar:* EOI submitted
> *16 Apr: *UID received
> *22 Apr:* Application submitted
> *27 Apr: *Med check
> *29 Apr:* Med cleared
> *13 May:* Visa granted


Congratulation!! are you onshore?


----------



## buzo90

Coco Hana said:


> Congratulation!! are you onshore?


Thank you. Yes, I am.


----------



## FDM

GTI granted today
Sector: Advanced manufacturing 
07 July 2020: EOI submitted
07 April 2021: UID received
12 A6pr: Application submitted
18 April: Med check
28 April: s56 RFI
13 May: Visa granted


----------



## Coco Hana

FDM said:


> GTI granted today
> Sector: Advanced manufacturing
> 07 July 2020: EOI submitted
> 07 April 2021: UID received
> 12 A6pr: Application submitted
> 18 April: Med check
> 28 April: s56 RFI
> 13 May: Visa granted


Congratulation!!! It seems that they put an onshore application in priority


----------



## MODXB

DanielVo said:


> Medical check
> Just for those who are unaware, when you've submitted your visa application, the department will send you a link to your mobile to prioritise medical examination booking which will expire in 48 hours. This is because the demand of medical examination is huge and available slots are often in two months time. I did not know there was a link sent over (did not check my mobile) until I've booked ours as normal access but thanks to the experience shared here, I kept checking and was able to move all my family health check the next day of the application.


I haven’t received that link


----------



## MODXB

sameh2030 said:


> For those who received their grant, do they send an email notification for the grant? or you have to check immi account to find out if the status changes?
> [/QUOTE
> They sent emails with the grants letter


----------



## DanielVo

MODXB said:


> I haven’t received that link


Oh, that was my mistake. It was for my 485. Sorry guys


----------



## Saffa to Aus

If you are looking to get hold of a global talent officer.



https://www.linkedin.com/company/globalaustralia


----------



## NDSwami

Hello guys,

I have submitted my EOI in April 2021 with four reference letters from my client demonstrating my contribution to the international Banking projects. 

I am offshore with 10+ years experience in Banking Technology domain. salary < FWHIT

I got a rejection email after two weeks of submission.

While submitting EOI, I didn’t have any nominator but now I have someone who is ready to nominate my profile, he is someone to whom I was chasing since long, he responded just now.

May I submit the EOI again with nominator?
Is there any timeperiod should be followed between two EOIs?


----------



## sameh2030

NDSwami said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in April 2021 with four reference letters from my client demonstrating my contribution to the international Banking projects.
> 
> I am offshore with 10+ years experience in Banking Technology domain. salary < FWHIT
> 
> I got a rejection email after two weeks of submission.
> 
> While submitting EOI, I didn’t have any nominator but now I have someone who is ready to nominate my profile, he is someone to whom I was chasing since long, he responded just now.
> 
> May I submit the EOI again with nominator?
> Is there any timeperiod should be followed between two EOIs?


Having a nominator in the EOI will increase your chances, but you must prove that you can earn > FWHIT in Australia and you must demonstrate your global prominence and leading role. It's becoming challenging nowadays and they really pick the top talents.


----------



## gtiluck

FDM said:


> GTI granted today
> Sector: Advanced manufacturing
> 07 July 2020: EOI submitted
> 07 April 2021: UID received
> 12 A6pr: Application submitted
> 18 April: Med check
> 28 April: s56 RFI
> 13 May: Visa granted


Congratulations! what did they ask for s56 RFI?


----------



## ApurvPatel

NDSwami said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in April 2021 with four reference letters from my client demonstrating my contribution to the international Banking projects.
> 
> I am offshore with 10+ years experience in Banking Technology domain. salary < FWHIT
> 
> I got a rejection email after two weeks of submission.
> 
> While submitting EOI, I didn’t have any nominator but now I have someone who is ready to nominate my profile, he is someone to whom I was chasing since long, he responded just now.
> 
> May I submit the EOI again with nominator?
> Is there any timeperiod should be followed between two EOIs?


Hi Friend,

Sorry to hear about that. 

They would have asked for nominator if they really need it. They asked me before UID issued as you know. May be try again new finacial year 1 July with nominator. If you cant find nominator later in process they will not process your application further. 

Did you attach job opportunities with high salaries mentioned job description matches with your profile?


----------



## fblues

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a couple of answers.

Background
I'm PhD who will get the degree in 1 to 2 months at a German University. My major is physical geography, which is more focused on remote sensing and geographic information system. For instance, the reasearches are based on satellite imagery data to know more about the earth, which is helpful in hydrology, climate, ecosystem,agriculture, drought, etc. I have 10 papers published. Among them, I am the first author in 3 papers (2 papers is Q1 and 1 paper in Q2) and the corresponding author in 1 paper. I have 8 conferences experience from 2014 to 2020. I have several awards from the universities or states, but all of them are received several years ago (from 2013 to 2016). 

Questions
1. Which is my target sector group? Resources? AgTech? Energy? or none?
2. Since I am living in Germany, I don't have any one could be my nominator. Do you have any suggestion how can I find a nominator? Is there any association, like Australian Computer Society (ACS), which can help me to find a nominator?
3. Overall what do you think about my chances in GTI programme?

Thank you so much for your time.
I would greatly appreciate it if you kindly give me some suggestions.


----------



## WhiteSage

id29f21 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share the news here!
> 
> Profile details below -
> 
> EOI submission - Week of 8th March 2021
> Sector - Information Technology
> Highest Degree - Bachelor in Computer Science
> Compensation - 150k+
> Nominator - Form 1000 provided
> Provided conferences and publications
> Total work experience - ~15 years
> EOI approved - Week of 19th April 2021
> Working on the visa application...
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.


Dear id29f21

Congratulations!! All the best !

I have 13 years Experience in the IT industry and currenlty working in Cloud technologies and Data Management. Off-shore applicant and been on the hunt for a Nominator to endrose form 1000 for six months now, Can you kindly help me with this mate.

Let me know Please


----------



## NDSwami

ApurvPatel said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> They would have asked for nominator if they really need it. They asked me before UID issued as you know. May be try again new finacial year 1 July with nominator. If you cant find nominator later in process they will not process your application further.
> 
> Did you attach job opportunities with high salaries mentioned job description matches with your profile?


Yes I have attached multiple job posts for my profile having salary range > FWHIT.
My current offshore salary is way less than FWHIT, may be that could be the reason for the rejection.

I have contributed to some really crucial banking regulatory projects for last 5 years which were supported by reference letter from VP position Bank’s stakeholders.

Any pointers where I can improve if I file new EOI?


----------



## brit2aussie

fblues said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a couple of answers.
> 
> Background
> I'm PhD who will get the degree in 1 to 2 months at a German University. My major is physical geography, which is more focused on remote sensing and geographic information system. For instance, the reasearches are based on satellite imagery data to know more about the earth, which is helpful in hydrology, climate, ecosystem,agriculture, drought, etc. I have 10 papers published. Among them, I am the first author in 3 papers (2 papers is Q1 and 1 paper in Q2) and the corresponding author in 1 paper. I have 8 conferences experience from 2014 to 2020. I have several awards from the universities or states, but all of them are received several years ago (from 2013 to 2016).
> 
> Questions
> 1. Which is my target sector group? Resources? AgTech? Energy? or none?
> 2. Since I am living in Germany, I don't have any one could be my nominator. Do you have any suggestion how can I find a nominator? Is there any association, like Australian Computer Society (ACS), which can help me to find a nominator?
> 3. Overall what do you think about my chances in GTI programme?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.
> I would greatly appreciate it if you kindly give me some suggestions.


Guten tag,

1. It is not clear to me which sector you should choose, but whatever you put in the EOI, you make sure to portray it in your cover letter. 
2. You seem not very well matched to ASC. I do not know of other relevant societies who will be willing to provide letter. You should do a good search. Alternatively, looking around if some professors there are working in the same field as yours and write to them. I think they are busy, but if they can manage some time, they will help.
3. I think you will have a fair chance.

All the best.


----------



## fblues

brit2aussie said:


> Guten tag,
> 
> 1. It is not clear to me which sector you should choose, but whatever you put in the EOI, you make sure to portray it in your cover letter.
> 2. You seem not very well matched to ASC. I do not know of other relevant societies who will be willing to provide letter. You should do a good search. Alternatively, looking around if some professors there are working in the same field as yours and write to them. I think they are busy, but if they can manage some time, they will help.
> 3. I think you will have a fair chance.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you so much for your suggestions.
I was wondering if it is not polite to ask the professors to be my nominator? Since they don't know me well, are they willing to do the immigration related stuff being not benefitial, and thereby taking up some responsibilities?


----------



## brit2aussie

fblues said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions.
> I was wondering if it is not polite to ask the professors to be my nominator? Since they don't know me well, are they willing to do the immigration related stuff being not benefitial, and thereby taking up some responsibilities?


Not all help other for benefit. Especially, if someone knows about your research works, they will be willing to help if they can.


----------



## amitkrjha

WhiteSage said:


> Dear id29f21
> 
> Congratulations!! All the best !
> 
> I have 13 years Experience in the IT industry and currenlty working in Cloud technologies and Data Management. Off-shore applicant and been on the hunt for a Nominator to endrose form 1000 for six months now, Can you kindly help me with this mate.
> 
> Let me know Please


Pls check with ACS they can nominate after skill assessment


----------



## proton23

Hello!

I am getting ahead of myself here with this question but the answer will affect certain decisions...

When a pr visa is granted, can a dependent enter Australia before the main visa applicant or should the main applicant enter the country before/at the same time as the dependent? Let's say I am unable to leave for Australia for another year or so because of my current contract, can my dependent enter Australia before me?

Or, is a dependent already a pr on his own and is not a dependent anymore once the visa is granted to him?

My concern is to have my dependent to have the pr status already so should anything happen to me, it does not matter.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Any new invitations from Sep this week? My EOI lodged in Oct, hopefully, it can be processed in June.


----------



## WhiteSage

amitkrjha said:


> Pls check with ACS they can nominate after skill assessment


Dear,

1) I have had reached out to ACS in the past prior to lodge the EOI to seek an Letter of intent However it was refused that saying recently you have received the ACS positve skills assesment for GSM hence ACS cant support you again this regard.
From then on have reached out to multiple gents and have had no response at all.

2) Is it better that I as an Individual is good to lodge the EOI myself or seek any professional migration lawyer to draft up the EOI and logde the application. Can you please recommend based on your best experience.

Regards,


----------



## NB

WhiteSage said:


> Dear,
> 
> 1) I have had reached out to ACS in the past prior to lodge the EOI to seek an Letter of intent However it was refused that saying recently you have received the ACS positve skills assesment for GSM hence ACS cant support you again this regard.
> From then on have reached out to multiple gents and have had no response at all.
> 
> 2) Is it better that I as an Individual is good to lodge the EOI myself or seek any professional migration lawyer to draft up the EOI and logde the application. Can you please recommend based on your best experience.
> 
> Regards,


It’s a very simple process 
If you still want to have a professional agent lodge it, it’s your choice
But you will still have to do all the heavy lifting in preparing the documents
He will simply give you a list and charge you for it
Cheers


----------



## amitkrjha

WhiteSage said:


> Dear,
> 
> 1) I have had reached out to ACS in the past prior to lodge the EOI to seek an Letter of intent However it was refused that saying recently you have received the ACS positve skills assesment for GSM hence ACS cant support you again this regard.
> From then on have reached out to multiple gents and have had no response at all.
> 
> 2) Is it better that I as an Individual is good to lodge the EOI myself or seek any professional migration lawyer to draft up the EOI and logde the application. Can you please recommend based on your best experience.
> 
> Regards,


Ok generally they charge a fee and do it . Pls insist and let us see what they advise


----------



## FT121

Finally, after medical exam completed for 2 months, I just received the letter of referral for CNCC today. May I know when will the visa grant after CNCC complete normally ?


----------



## HBow

proton23 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am getting ahead of myself here with this question but the answer will affect certain decisions...
> 
> When a pr visa is granted, can a dependent enter Australia before the main visa applicant or should the main applicant enter the country before/at the same time as the dependent? Let's say I am unable to leave for Australia for another year or so because of my current contract, can my dependent enter Australia before me?
> 
> Or, is a dependent already a pr on his own and is not a dependent anymore once the visa is granted to him?
> 
> My concern is to have my dependent to have the pr status already so should anything happen to me, it does not matter.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.


Can’t directly advise on your question. But, if you do have to enter at the same time, a one day visit is sufficient to activate your PR visa.


----------



## GTIViking

FT121 said:


> Finally, after medical exam completed for 2 months, I just received the letter of referral for CNCC today. May I know when will the visa grant after CNCC complete normally ?


What is CNCC? Is your status showing further assessment?


----------



## FT121

GTIViking said:


> What is CNCC? Is your status showing further assessment?


CNCC is Certificate of No Criminal Conviction, it's a police check for my home country. As I'm currently applying the GTI visa offshore, so it's require to provide such evidence for character check.

The status still shown as "Received".


----------



## Coco Hana

FT121 said:


> CNCC is Certificate of No Criminal Conviction, it's a police check for my home country. As I'm currently applying the GTI visa offshore, so it's require to provide such evidence for character check.
> 
> The status still shown as "Received".


Do you know the name of officer who processed your case? I think u can see in the s56


----------



## SHW

Hi
I just received my PhD in (Agtech related)from Australian Uni. Have publications and conferences. Currently working in the public sector institution in my country (15+ years experience), but salary level is not that high as expected for GT. 
I have a nominator. I haven't applied yet, What do you think I can do to improve the possibility? I cant see salaries in the Agtech sector in AU as high as 150k, can you give some useful hints?
Cheers
S


----------



## Anurag123

Anyone got invitation under Infrastructure and Tourism sector with PhD? Any statistics available about that sector?


----------



## Occk

hi all 
Does anyone know if we have any temporarily visa eg 188 visa and submit EOI, does it affect any priority or waiting time ?
Thanks


----------



## ranarashidali

Hi friends, 
Any one have filled form “Nomination for Global Talent 1000” ? I need for my reference, if possible ?


----------



## narayan_pant

Hi guys, now i am in last semester of my Phd and thinking of asking for a letter regarding same from my supervisor. Does any one have any format or know what should be included in the letter. Will it be fine if my supervisor just wrote he is my supervisor and i am in last semester of my Phd. Or more detailed letter including thesis topic and exact date of submission is needed? Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco Hana

Hi guys MY visa is granted today. Time line: 24/6 /2020 submitted EOI, 29/2/2021 got UID, 2/4 submitted application for visa, 12/4/2021 medical clear/ 16/4 S56 / 17/4 submitted S56 / 15/5 granted


----------



## MODXB

Coco Hana said:


> Hi guys MY visa is granted today. Time line: 24/6 /2020 submitted EOI, 29/2/2021 got UID, 2/4 submitted application for visa, 12/4/2021 medical clear/ 16/4 S56 / 17/4 submitted S56 / 15/5 granted


Congrats coco


----------



## Movee

Coco Hana said:


> Hi guys MY visa is granted today. Time line: 24/6 /2020 submitted EOI, 29/2/2021 got UID, 2/4 submitted application for visa, 12/4/2021 medical clear/ 16/4 S56 / 17/4 submitted S56 / 15/5 granted


Congratulations...


----------



## HBow

I received my invite overnight. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance given on this forum! I submitted my EOI Nov 15th 2020.

Profile overview:
PhD conferral 2019 - Australia
Area - Applied human physiology
2x post docs (1 current) - Australia & EU
Teaching experience throughout PhD
7 International conferences; 2 conference awards
2 first author publications
10 Defence reports
1 Research grant

No RFI.
No cover letter.
No form 1000 submitted.
Yes nominator arranged.
Offshore.

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## pnqa

How do you prove your ability to earn a high salary job in Australia? I look for jobs in SEEK but there isn't much salary information in job posters. What are other job sites or websites that can provide this salary data?


----------



## HBow

pnqa said:


> How do you prove your ability to earn a high salary job in Australia? I look for jobs in SEEK but there isn't much salary information in job posters. What are other job sites or websites that can provide this salary data?


Try indeed or glass door


----------



## KIM123

pnqa said:


> How do you prove your ability to earn a high salary job in Australia? I look for jobs in SEEK but there isn't much salary information in job posters. What are other job sites or websites that can provide this salary data?


Hi, 
To add a bit more info, it also depends on which sector you are in. For example, in Medical Technology/physics, you can visit ACPSEM website that lists medical physicist jobs with salary and most of them are above the threshold. For my application, I mentioned that I meet all the criteria required to secure the job and that worked for me.


----------



## expfr20

HBow said:


> I received my invite overnight. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance given on this forum! I submitted my EOI Nov 15th 2020.
> 
> Profile overview:
> PhD conferral 2019 - Australia
> Area - Applied human physiology
> 2x post docs (1 current) - Australia & EU
> Teaching experience throughout PhD
> 7 International conferences; 2 conference awards
> 2 first author publications
> 10 Defence reports
> 1 Research grant
> 
> No RFI.
> No cover letter.
> No form 1000 submitted.
> Yes nominator arranged.
> Offshore.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Congrats! Did you mean that you did not submit the nominator's letter when you submitted the application in NOV?


----------



## Pwn

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations on receiving UID
> 
> 
> There's no benefit if you withdraw your graduate visa application after lodging visa application for GTI, your Bridging Visa A tied with the graduate visa application will be cancelled as well, then you won't have any visa to legally stay in Australia until your GTI visa is granted.
> If your GTI visa grant arrives earlier than your graduate visa grant, then do remember to withdraw your graduate visa application ASAP or your GTI visa might get overwritten. (Refer to this)



Thanks a lot Bayleaf. Much appreciate.


----------



## Pwn

Pwn said:


> appreciate.


Appreciated.


----------



## Melody-GTI

HBow said:


> I received my invite overnight. Thanks everyone for the support and guidance given on this forum! I submitted my EOI Nov 15th 2020.
> 
> Profile overview:
> PhD conferral 2019 - Australia
> Area - Applied human physiology
> 2x post docs (1 current) - Australia & EU
> Teaching experience throughout PhD
> 7 International conferences; 2 conference awards
> 2 first author publications
> 10 Defence reports
> 1 Research grant
> 
> No RFI.
> No cover letter.
> No form 1000 submitted.
> Yes nominator arranged.
> Offshore.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Congratulations! May I ask whether your salary is above the threshold or not? Since my EOI was logged in Oct, but have heard nothing yet. My salary is far below 150k. Thanks, and congratulations again.


----------



## Achandra

Hi,
Is it mandatory to submit the nominator details while submitting an EOI? I have a couple of Nominators in my mind but that's still work in progress. 
Also, are recommendation letters required at the EOI stage? If yes, is there a format?


----------



## HBow

expfr20 said:


> Congrats! Did you mean that you did not submit the nominator's letter when you submitted the application in NOV?


Yeah that’s correct. I only submitted my CV plus proof of every claim, and completed that 750 word box on the initial form.


----------



## Achandra

HBow said:


> Yeah that’s correct. I only submitted my CV plus proof of every claim, and completed that 750 word box on the initial form.


Did you submit any recommendation letters?


----------



## HBow

Melody-GTI said:


> Congratulations! May I ask whether your salary is above the threshold or not? Since my EOI was logged in Oct, but have heard nothing yet. My salary is far below 150k. Thanks, and congratulations again.


Thanks! No my salary is below the threshold, especially here in the EU for a post doc. Not sure how we got called earlier than expected. I’m sure it won’t be long before they reply to your EOI.


----------



## HBow

Achandra said:


> Did you submit any recommendation letters?


Nope


----------



## Achandra

HBow said:


> Nope


Thank you! So I'd presume it to be nice to have and not a 'mandatory requirement'


----------



## Melody-GTI

HBow said:


> Thanks! No my salary is below the threshold, especially here in the EU for a post doc. Not sure how we got called earlier than expected. I’m sure it won’t be long before they reply to your EOI.


Thanks for your reply. Hopefully can get the invitation soon. Thank you.


----------



## HBow

Achandra said:


> Thank you! So I'd presume it to be nice to have and not a 'mandatory requirement'


At least that’s how it was when I submitted my EOI.


----------



## Bruce kk

Hello , everyone , 
It is really great honor writing here , I dont know how long it would wait . 
My wife submitted the EOI in the middle of the Nov , 2020 , It is the 6 months since the last time we submitted the EOI , However , we did not recieve any response at this moment . No invitation , no rejection email , just auto-response email .
My wife profile :
Location : Offshore 
Salary : Higher than the standard which is 155K AU dollars , and also got some smaller increase at this moment due to the promotion as well as the great work performance .
Conferences and Media articles : Several of them , also has one book publication and several media , national news and journals , papers .
Education degree : Master , 10 years working experices in the Fintech field ,
Nominator and Form : yes , we submitted with the nominator and nominator signed the form .
Cheers , mate .


----------



## brit2aussie

Bruce kk said:


> Hello , everyone ,
> It is really great honor writing here , I dont know how long it would wait .
> My wife submitted the EOI in the middle of the Nov , 2020 , It is the 6 months since the last time we submitted the EOI , However , we did not recieve any response at this moment . No invitation , no rejection email , just auto-response email .
> My wife profile :
> Location : Offshore
> Salary : Higher than the standard which is 155K AU dollars , and also got some smaller increase at this moment due to the promotion as well as the great work performance .
> Conferences and Media articles : Several of them , also has one book publication and several media , national news and journals , papers .
> Education degree : Master , 10 years working experices in the Fintech field ,
> Nominator and Form : yes , we submitted with the nominator and nominator signed the form .
> Cheers , mate .


It is really case by case. I thought those with high salaries would get responses quickly, but it seems not in your case. I know some with a similar profile (but in Digitech) got invitation after 2 weeks. It is a nerve-racking process, but I think you should wait. No news is good news.


----------



## Bruce kk

brit2aussie said:


> It is really case by case. I thought those with high salaries would get responses quickly, but it seems not in your case. I know some with a similar profile (but in Digitech) got invitation after 2 weeks. It is a nerve-racking process, but I think you should wait. No news is good news.


Thanks mate , that is extremely understanding , kind , wise and considerate , I will definitely wait for the outcome , hope everything gonna be ok , thanks mate .


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

Hello everyone, did they finish August backlog analysis? Anyone from August still waiting for the UID?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Lucas_Brazil said:


> Hello everyone, did they finish August backlog analysis? Anyone from August still waiting for the UID?


I don't think they have finished all, there may be still some are left. But the focus is already moved to Sep applications as shared by someone a few days before. The auto-replied email said they are processing Sep applications now.


----------



## JasonPalson

Coco Hana said:


> Hi guys MY visa is granted today. Time line: 24/6 /2020 submitted EOI, 29/2/2021 got UID, 2/4 submitted application for visa, 12/4/2021 medical clear/ 16/4 S56 / 17/4 submitted S56 / 15/5 granted


Many congrats, Coco


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> Hi,
> Is it mandatory to submit the nominator details while submitting an EOI? I have a couple of Nominators in my mind but that's still work in progress.
> Also, are recommendation letters required at the EOI stage? If yes, is there a format?


Can I put in the details of one of the nominators while filling EOI and change it later while applying (if needed)?


----------



## donsmj

Hi all, how long after submitting the requested additional documents should we wait for the visa outcome? I've sent them on 6th May, but still nothing happened.


----------



## expfr20

Lucas_Brazil said:


> Hello everyone, did they finish August backlog analysis? Anyone from August still waiting for the UID?


I sent an email to them. The automated reply says they are currently processing September. I think October and November have started as well.


----------



## Poondla

expfr20 said:


> I sent an email to them. The automated reply says they are currently processing September. I think October and November have started as well.


Can you please let me know which mail id you sent? Can you pls share.


----------



## Poondla

Hi All,
I have applied GTI EOI on Feb 5, 2021 under Medtech, has not received any invite till now. Do you guys know when will I receive it.


----------



## NB

Poondla said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied GTI EOI on Feb 5, 2021 under Medtech, has not received any invite till now. Do you guys know when will I receive it.


Stronger your application, lesser the time taken for invite
GTI delays in invites can range from a few days to several months 
You have to just wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Coco Hana

donsmj said:


> Hi all, how long after submitting the requested additional documents should we wait for the visa outcome? I've sent them on 6th May, but still nothing happened.


I wait 28 DAYS AFTER SUBMITTED S56


----------



## Achandra

@NB Is it okay to change the nominator after EOI is accepted? I do have a couple of names but I haven't had a Form 1000 filled by either yet. I am thinking of going ahead and provide one name and submit the EOI


----------



## Nandhini Hariesh

Hi friends, I am currently residing in Australia and hold a PhD in materials Science background. I am looking to apply for GTI. Currently, I don't have a job. *Wanted to check in this group if anyone had applied for a GTI without a job and got the visa.* Looking forward for tips and guidance.

Profile Overview:
PhD in metallurgy (polymers) in 2019 July - India
ME - Manufacturing Systems and Management
BE - Materials Science and Engineering
5 published journal papers
4 international conferences
I have few contacts through which I can get nominations and reference.


----------



## SHW

Hi
Is anyone has an idea that what occupations/jobs come under the "Resources" category, is resource economists come under that?
Which sector has more acceptance? Agritech or resources?
Pl help
SHW


----------



## kundikoi

FT121 said:


> May I know when will the visa grant after CNCC complete normally ?


from a few days to a few months



SHW said:


> Hi
> I just received my PhD in (Agtech related)from Australian Uni. Have publications and conferences. Currently working in the public sector institution in my country (15+ years experience), but salary level is not that high as expected for GT.
> I have a nominator. I haven't applied yet, What do you think I can do to improve the possibility? I cant see salaries in the Agtech sector in AU as high as 150k, can you give some useful hints?
> Cheers
> S


it's not all about the salary, esp if PhD was conferred within the last 3 years. Highlighting the international (as opposed to merely local/regional) prominence of one's profile, via any means necessary, is quite important.



Occk said:


> hi all
> Does anyone know if we have any temporarily visa eg 188 visa and submit EOI, does it affect any priority or waiting time ?


it doesn't



ranarashidali said:


> Hi friends,
> Any one have filled form “Nomination for Global Talent 1000” ? I need for my reference, if possible ?


plenty have filled, it ain't that hard to follow the question prompts mate



narayan_pant said:


> Hi guys, now i am in last semester of my Phd and thinking of asking for a letter regarding same from my supervisor. Does any one have any format or know what should be included in the letter. Will it be fine if my supervisor just wrote he is my supervisor and i am in last semester of my Phd. Or more detailed letter including thesis topic and exact date of submission is needed? Thanks in advance


instead of the supervisor, ask your uni for an official confirmation on its letterhead 



Achandra said:


> @NB Is it okay to change the nominator after EOI is accepted? I do have a couple of names but I haven't had a Form 1000 filled by either yet. I am thinking of going ahead and provide one name and submit the EOI


it is, but rushing an EOI is not a very wise idea



Achandra said:


> Thank you! So I'd presume it to be nice to have and not a 'mandatory requirement'


likewise, we'll presume that getting an EOI quickly is 'nice to have' and you're prepared for a months-long wait



Nandhini Hariesh said:


> Looking forward for tips and guidance.


*get* a relevant job


----------



## Achandra

kundikoi said:


> from a few days to a few months
> 
> 
> it's not all about the salary, esp if PhD was conferred within the last 3 years. Highlighting the international (as opposed to merely local/regional) prominence of one's profile, via any means necessary, is quite important.
> 
> 
> it doesn't
> 
> 
> plenty have filled, it ain't that hard to follow the question prompts mate
> 
> 
> instead of the supervisor, ask your uni for an official confirmation on its letterhead
> 
> 
> it is, but rushing an EOI is not a very wise idea
> 
> 
> likewise, we'll presume that getting an EOI quickly is 'nice to have' and you're prepared for a months-long wait
> 
> 
> *get* a relevant job


@kundikoi Fair points. I will get both of these bolted before I apply.


----------



## Angus 91090

Dear Friends, 

I applied my visa on 30 April. A s56 Request for more information has been sent to me today. Therefore, I am writing to ask you for advice to help me better understand two following requests (bold texts): 

*1) Please provide weblinks to your international recognition and achievements:* To respond this request, do I need to provide all links of website related to my achievements such as my research profile, Google Scholar, papers, awards, presentations, professional activities?

*2) Evidence of gaining employment to meet the Fair work high income threshold:* To address this request, I think that I should provide potential positions/jobs in the current employment market or employment prospects with information showing the Fair work high income threshold (> AUD 153600)? 

Please help me advice whether my intention is OK. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Coco Hana

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied my visa on 30 April. A s56 Request for more information has been sent to me today. Therefore, I am writing to ask you for advice to help me better understand two following requests (bold texts):
> 
> *1) Please provide weblinks to your international recognition and achievements:* To respond this request, do I need to provide all links of website related to my achievements such as my research profile, Google Scholar, papers, awards, presentations, professional activities?
> 
> *2) Evidence of gaining employment to meet the Fair work high income threshold:* To address this request, I think that I should provide potential positions/jobs in the current employment market or employment prospects with information showing the Fair work high income threshold (> AUD 153600)?
> 
> Please help me advice whether my intention is OK.
> 
> 
> 1. you provide google scholar link, research gate link and so on
> 2. Yes, at least you have to provide the job advertising that you can get with
> Fair work high income threshold (> AUD 153600)?


----------



## narayan_pant

kundikoi said:


> from a few days to a few months
> 
> 
> it's not all about the salary, esp if PhD was conferred within the last 3 years. Highlighting the international (as opposed to merely local/regional) prominence of one's profile, via any means necessary, is quite important.
> 
> 
> it doesn't
> 
> 
> plenty have filled, it ain't that hard to follow the question prompts mate
> 
> 
> instead of the supervisor, ask your uni for an official confirmation on its letterhead
> 
> 
> it is, but rushing an EOI is not a very wise idea
> 
> 
> likewise, we'll presume that getting an EOI quickly is 'nice to have' and you're prepared for a months-long wait
> 
> 
> *get* a relevant job


Thanks Kundikoi. I was seeing some comments in this forum saying supervisor letter should be fine. My supervisor will give in university letter head. But as you said i will also try to ask from uni as well. But i do not know whether the university gives such letter or not.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtisp2020

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> *1) Please provide weblinks to your international recognition and achievements:* To respond this request, do I need to provide all links of website related to my achievements such as my research profile, Google Scholar, papers, awards, presentations, professional activities?


I would also suggest to make pdf of the profile pages (such as google scholar, linkedin, researchgate) and upload them as well.


----------



## almp_89

Hi guys,

I got my visa granted. Summary of my profile and timeline:

Currently postdoc in the UK. Converted salary is far below the threshold.
EOI 23rd June 2020
UID 14th Jan 2021
858 application 18th March
s56 on police cert. and partner's functional English 31st March.
S56 response submitted on 8th May as my wife's IELTS was on 29th April (additional time was given by CO).
Visa granted 17th May.

Almost a year since EOI submission 

Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the UID as well as visa grant.


----------



## Angus 91090

Thanks Coco Hana so much.


----------



## Angus 91090

gtisp2020 said:


> I would also suggest to make pdf of the profile pages (such as google scholar, linkedin, researchgate) and upload them as well.


Thank gtisp2020 so much.


----------



## Hopeful*16

Hi All, just wondering if graduating PhD students (last 6 months) are still getting invites. I can only see post-docs getting invites these days.


----------



## Graykoala

I got my visa granted today
Here is my timeline
EOI lodged sometime in June/2020
Sent some updates about my profile a couple of times before I received my UID in Feb/2021
No RFI

Visa lodged on 19th April/2021
Medicals were done on 27th April/2021
S56 for medicals on 3rd May/2021
Medical cleared on 4th May/2021
Visa Grant on 17th May/2021

Thanks to all the contributors to this thread for posting the latest updates and suggestions.


----------



## JasonPalson

Dear all,
Just get my visa granted 1 hr ago. I finished my health check 2 weeks ago. Thank you very much for all your help. Wish you all the best.

Cheers


----------



## glamdring

Graykoala said:


> I got my visa granted today
> Here is my timeline
> EOI lodged sometime in June/2020
> Sent some updates about my profile a couple of times before I received my UID in Feb/2021
> No RFI
> 
> Visa lodged on 19th April/2021
> Medicals were done on 27th April/2021
> S56 for medicals on 3rd May/2021
> Medical cleared on 4th May/2021
> Visa Grant on 17th May/2021
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to this thread for posting the latest updates and suggestions.


Congratulations!! Where did you do your medicals so quickly?


----------



## Graykoala

glamdring said:


> Congratulations!! Where did you do your medicals so quickly?


I live in Canada, so it was easy to find a booking.


----------



## Melody-GTI

almp_89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa granted. Summary of my profile and timeline:
> 
> Currently postdoc in the UK. Converted salary is far below the threshold.
> EOI 23rd June 2020
> UID 14th Jan 2021
> 858 application 18th March
> s56 on police cert. and partner's functional English 31st March.
> S56 response submitted on 8th May as my wife's IELTS was on 29th April (additional time was given by CO).
> Visa granted 17th May.
> 
> Almost a year since EOI submission
> 
> Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the UID as well as visa grant.


Congratulations! Did you do the application by yourself or an agent?


----------



## Graykoala

Melody-GTI said:


> Congratulations! Did you do the application by yourself or an agent?


I did it myself.


----------



## Poondla

NB said:


> Stronger your application, lesser the time taken for invite
> GTI delays in invites can range from a few days to several months
> You have to just wait patiently
> Cheers


Thank you for the update.


----------



## Poondla

Nandhini Hariesh said:


> Hi friends, I am currently residing in Australia and hold a PhD in materials Science background. I am looking to apply for GTI. Currently, I don't have a job. *Wanted to check in this group if anyone had applied for a GTI without a job and got the visa.* Looking forward for tips and guidance.
> 
> Profile Overview:
> PhD in metallurgy (polymers) in 2019 July - India
> ME - Manufacturing Systems and Management
> BE - Materials Science and Engineering
> 5 published journal papers
> 4 international conferences
> I have few contacts through which I can get nominations and reference.


Please apply, chances are there you will get it.


----------



## dkggti

Got a rejection email a few days ago:
EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
Leading research projects ad PI
Established international collaborations
The nominator was of a similar profile
Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
Offshore
Any advice?


----------



## SHW

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


Hi, sorry to hear that.
do your Ph.D. also in Agtech?
Do you think Agtech has lesser demand? what about resources?


----------



## KRH28

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% of journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


Firstly, sorry to hear of your rejection. It certainly seems like you have a decent mid-career researcher profile. However, if I had to speculate, you may have been rejected as you are in the scenario where you are neither in the high-income "stream" nor the recent graduate "stream". Unfortnuately, it doesn't seem like GTIP is meant for mid-career researchers. You'd likely need to either provide evidence that you can command a salary above the FWHIT in the academic sector, which would likely put you at Level D (Associate Professor) or above, or that you are qualified for suitable industry positions above the FWHIT.


----------



## Melody-GTI

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


Hi friend, so sorry to hear that. I think your profile is super strong. How about your salary? I guess if the applicant is not within 3 years of graduation, he/she may need a higher salary, e.g. over the threshold. Just my own thinking, I'm not sure whether it is true.


----------



## dkggti

KRH28 said:


> Firstly, sorry to hear of your rejection. It certainly seems like you have a decent mid-career researcher profile. However, if I had to speculate, you may have been rejected as you are in the scenario where you are neither in the high-income "stream" nor the recent graduate "stream". Unfortnuately, it doesn't seem like GTIP is meant for mid-career researchers. You'd likely need to either provide evidence that you can command a salary above the FWHIT in the academic sector, which would likely put you at Level D (Associate Professor) or above, or that you are qualified for suitable industry positions above the FWHIT.


The current salary is above 100K but for a similar job in Aus, the salary would be above FWHIT. I attached payscales of Aus universities and yes currently I am an associate professor offshore.


----------



## Meher_0519

Hi All, 
Can anyone share a sample reference letter? I am looking to submit a reference letter from my ex-employer (C-level guy) ). Wondering if anyone has submitted similar letter if anyone can share a sample or redirect me to samples?


----------



## brit2aussie

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


Sorry to hear that. Your profile is very strong and I do not see the point of rejection. Maybe submit again with Education sector?


----------



## Angus 91090

fairy_n1361 said:


> Thank you for the reply. This morning I finally received another s56 email.
> Now my other problem is that I have utilized all 60 documents in Immiaccount. I did not expect another s56.
> Any advice?


Dear *fairy_n1361, *

I face the same problem with you when trying to upload documents requested in s56 becuase the limit of file number is reached (60 files). Would you like to inform that how you solve this problem. Thank you so much.


----------



## Multifidi91

Hi all,

received my UID today after submitting EOI in mid September last year. 
I have a question about the PCC certificate from our home country. I saw on the immi website it says if you have an expired PCC and have not been back to that country then you can use the expired document. Has anyone done this and we’re there any problems?


----------



## expfr20

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


Sorry to hear that. You have a great profile. This is ridiculous how they reject some people.


----------



## rayli

Hello Everyone, 

I have been searching online in the last few days about 858 Visa and finally came to this site which has lots of useful information and cases. I've tried to read almost 800 posts here, then want to try to ask if anyone could help me review my background before I apply the EOI. 

Sector: Fintech. 

Work experiences: 8 years Fintech Consultant/Solutions Architect. 

Currently working for a Global organisation in Australia Entity. 

Salary threshold higher than required, 181k

Have a nominator, Regional MD of a European Fintech company in Australia entity, He is Australian. He also wants to know if he's eligible as my Nominator on this and if he has any legal/financial obligations requirements. 

I was relocated by my company from London to Melbourne in 2019 under ICT Business Development Manager, which is TSS 482 short stream and no pathway to PR. I am the only one who knows our products inside out in Australia at the moment. They had a plan to bring more colleagues from other regions but didn't go ahead due to COVID-19. So I'm the key person to my company. 

I just don't know how to present myself to the department as I believe this is the most tricky part in the EOI stage. 

Could anyone share some lights to me. Your help is much appreciated. 

Best
Ray


----------



## Kadherin

I'm certainly not an expert here but based on your profile you have a very high chance to get an invite (and most probably a quick one). 
Regarding the nominator: he will need to provide his birth date as a first step and later on his passport and fill some forms, not too time consuming. Legally he is only responsible to provide true information, nothing else. 
Highlight the importance of your role as you did here - it is very convincing. Good luck!



rayli said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been searching online in the last few days about 858 Visa and finally came to this site which has lots of useful information and cases. I've tried to read almost 800 posts here, then want to try to ask if anyone could help me review my background before I apply the EOI.
> 
> Sector: Fintech.
> 
> Work experiences: 8 years Fintech Consultant/Solutions Architect.
> 
> Currently working for a Global organisation in Australia Entity.
> 
> Salary threshold higher than required, 181k
> 
> Have a nominator, Regional MD of a European Fintech company in Australia entity, He is Australian. He also wants to know if he's eligible as my Nominator on this and if he has any legal/financial obligations requirements.
> 
> I was relocated by my company from London to Melbourne in 2019 under ICT Business Development Manager, which is TSS 482 short stream and no pathway to PR. I am the only one who knows our products inside out in Australia at the moment. They had a plan to bring more colleagues from other regions but didn't go ahead due to COVID-19. So I'm the key person to my company.
> 
> I just don't know how to present myself to the department as I believe this is the most tricky part in the EOI stage.
> 
> Could anyone share some lights to me. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Best
> Ray


----------



## sameh2030

rayli said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been searching online in the last few days about 858 Visa and finally came to this site which has lots of useful information and cases. I've tried to read almost 800 posts here, then want to try to ask if anyone could help me review my background before I apply the EOI.
> 
> Sector: Fintech.
> 
> Work experiences: 8 years Fintech Consultant/Solutions Architect.
> 
> Currently working for a Global organisation in Australia Entity.
> 
> Salary threshold higher than required, 181k
> 
> Have a nominator, Regional MD of a European Fintech company in Australia entity, He is Australian. He also wants to know if he's eligible as my Nominator on this and if he has any legal/financial obligations requirements.
> 
> I was relocated by my company from London to Melbourne in 2019 under ICT Business Development Manager, which is TSS 482 short stream and no pathway to PR. I am the only one who knows our products inside out in Australia at the moment. They had a plan to bring more colleagues from other regions but didn't go ahead due to COVID-19. So I'm the key person to my company.
> 
> I just don't know how to present myself to the department as I believe this is the most tricky part in the EOI stage.
> 
> Could anyone share some lights to me. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Best
> Ray


you have a high chance since you are earning higher than the FWHIT and you already contribute to the Australian economy, make sure you submit the nomination along with the EOI if you want to get a quick response in your EOI. Make sure also to highlight that you are a key leader in your field and provide evidence that you have experience in several countries as it's also a requirement. Good luck!


----------



## rayli

Kadherin said:


> I'm certainly not an expert here but based on your profile you have a very high chance to get an invite (and most probably a quick one).
> Regarding the nominator: he will need to provide his birth date as a first step and later on his passport and fill some forms, not too time consuming. Legally he is only responsible to provide true information, nothing else.
> Highlight the importance of your role as you did here - it is very convincing. Good luck!


Wow! 
Great forum! 
Didn't expect such quick response, but, thank you very much to provide me further confidence. 
I will talk to my nominator tomorrow.


----------



## rayli

sameh2030 said:


> you have a high chance since you are earning higher than the FWHIT and you already contribute to the Australian economy, make sure you submit the nomination along with the EOI if you want to get a quick response in your EOI. Make sure also to highlight that you are a key leader in your field and provide evidence that you have experience in several countries as it's also a requirement. Good luck!


Thank you for your prompt response. 
It's very promising and I think I should start the application tomorrow.


----------



## Tobisu

dkggti said:


> Got a rejection email a few days ago:
> EOI in Spet 2020 (AgTech)
> PhD, 12 years post PhD experience (Academics and Research)
> more than 150 publications (commutative impact factor well above 300), conferences, etc (H indices 25 in Scopus, 31 in Googlescholar with respective citations above 3k and 5k respectively)
> Leading research projects ad PI
> Established international collaborations
> The nominator was of a similar profile
> Certain highly cited and other articles in the top 5% journals
> Offshore
> Any advice?


My suggestion is you should carefully read the basic requirements, not only explain how excellent you are. If not you are just wasting your time. Your current salary much same or higher than their requirement, do not say If I am in Australia my salary will as high as the requirement. Unfortunately, you are NOT working in Australia. Or your are new PhD graduate within 3-years, then you can say you have the potential to have that high salary. If you dont meet this two basic requirements, just give up as early as you can, not matter how excellent you are. High ciation, many papers, not means excellent, how about your age? How many original research? How many first author paper? How many corresponding author only paper? So, firstly, you should meet their basic requirements....


----------



## Nick1984

Hi,
Asking for a friend, is the requirement for first entry is waved off for visa subclass 858?. I’ve googled and only find waiver for GSM subclass, it’s a document which needs to be produced at border, it contains all different visa subclasses included. There must be something similar for GTI 858, please anyone provide any link or the document itself.
Thanks


----------



## ranarashidali

Hi friends,
I just completed my PhD degree, What should I wirte for this part ?

Current annual salary (AUD)?

What is your suggestion?


----------



## dkggti

Tobisu said:


> My suggestion is you should carefully read the basic requirements, not only explain how excellent you are. If not you are just wasting your time. Your current salary much same or higher than their requirement, do not say If I am in Australia my salary will as high as the requirement. Unfortunately, you are NOT working in Australia. Or your are new PhD graduate within 3-years, then you can say you have the potential to have that high salary. If you dont meet this two basic requirements, just give up as early as you can, not matter how excellent you are. High ciation, many papers, not means excellent, how about your age? How many original research? How many first author paper? How many corresponding author only paper? So, firstly, you should meet their basic requirements....


thanks for your detailed reply. Yes all my articles are original researches, 31 are Q1. I have 28 as first author and also corresponded various articles and supervised masters PhD student..age 41. In academics and research only associate professors can have a salary that match their threshold. Yes being not in Aus can be an issue these days. A friend of mine with exactly similar profile also offshore got granted but he applied 5 months earlier then me.


----------



## Coco Hana

dkggti said:


> thanks for your detailed reply. Yes all my articles are original researches, 31 are Q1. I have 28 as first author and also corresponded various articles and supervised masters PhD student..age 41. In academics and research only associate professors can have a salary that match their threshold. Yes being not in Aus can be an issue these days. A friend of mine with exactly similar profile also offshore got granted but he applied 5 months earlier then me.


I am at the same age, just completed Ph.d in Feb 2020, 5 Q1 paper offshore current salary 90k/year. I think age is not an issue here


----------



## DocHarp

Nandhini Hariesh said:


> Hi friends, I am currently residing in Australia and hold a PhD in materials Science background. I am looking to apply for GTI. Currently, I don't have a job. *Wanted to check in this group if anyone had applied for a GTI without a job and got the visa.* Looking forward for tips and guidance.
> 
> Profile Overview:
> PhD in metallurgy (polymers) in 2019 July - India
> ME - Manufacturing Systems and Management
> BE - Materials Science and Engineering
> 5 published journal papers
> 4 international conferences
> I have few contacts through which I can get nominations and reference.





ranarashidali said:


> Hi friends,
> I just completed my PhD degree, What should I wirte for this part ?
> 
> Current annual salary (AUD)?
> 
> What is your suggestion?


Hello guys,

I was in a similar enough situation. See advice below.




DocHarp said:


> I also submitted an EOI while unemployed so I understand where you are. (Of note, I received my UID within 3 weeks of submitting my EOI, inclusive of the time it took me to response to the RFI).
> 
> I recently quit my job but I put my last job for occupation title. For employer, I put N/A with a current salary of $0. However, under “evidence of employment” I sold myself. I attached a document explaining what my last job was, why I resigned (started a leadership course), and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I searched Seek.com.au for Australian jobs I qualify for and chose the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) that I think I could actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter). I also attached the job postings themselves.
> 
> I’m not a licensed migration agent so this is just my opinion but I recommend the following for you:
> Occupation: Recent PhD/ doctoral graduate
> Employer: N/A
> Evidence of employment: 1. Proof that you defended your PhD. 2. Positions you qualify for in Australia and why you are a good candidate for them. This is your opportunity to explain why you will be an asset to Australia/ that you are actually employable. As a recent graduate, the bar is lower (in terms of salary/ your previous experience) but you should make as strong of a case now as you can.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## ranarashidali

DocHarp said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in a similar enough situation. See advice below.


Thank you very much so nice of you


----------



## Tobisu

Coco Hana said:


> I am at the same age, just completed Ph.d in Feb 2020, 5 Q1 paper offshore current salary 90k/year. I think age is not an issue here





Coco Hana said:


> I am at the same age, just completed Ph.d in Feb 2020, 5 Q1 paper offshore current salary 90k/year. I think age is not an issue here


Your profile is different from dkggti. You are new graduate within 3 years. But he is not. I know he is excellent. But unfortunately he do not meet the basic requirements. His friends case is not standard. However, as other people suggested he can change another setion and apply again. But I wondered it is difficult to got eoi as many people are now interesed in this program. The world is never short of excellent people.


----------



## Bayleaf

Nick1984 said:


> Hi,
> Asking for a friend, is the requirement for first entry is waved off for visa subclass 858?. I’ve googled and only find waiver for GSM subclass, it’s a document which needs to be produced at border, it contains all different visa subclasses included. There must be something similar for GTI 858, please anyone provide any link or the document itself.
> Thanks


Refer to this.


----------



## Karak2002

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear *fairy_n1361, *
> 
> I face the same problem with you when trying to upload documents requested in s56 becuase the limit of file number is reached (60 files). Would you like to inform that how you solve this problem. Thank you so much.


hi 
any advise on this front if someone faces it? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1984

Bayleaf said:


> Refer to this.


Thank bayleaf, 👍


----------



## Bruce kk

Dear everyone : 
It is the 6 month plus 1 week , also no any news for me , Is that good for me ? I remembered someone in our group mentioned that , if i waited over 6 months or 7 months , there would be a huge opportunities for me . 
Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore .


----------



## fairy_n1361

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear *fairy_n1361, *
> 
> I face the same problem with you when trying to upload documents requested in s56 becuase the limit of file number is reached (60 files). Would you like to inform that how you solve this problem. Thank you so much.


Do you have any dependent in your application? I uploaded under their name. Under the name of the dependent gives another 60 documents to upload. 

If not, you should email the department and attach the documents.


----------



## Achandra

Wow! I realise that 750 is a very small character limit! Will small bullet points be better?


----------



## fairy_n1361

Bruce kk said:


> Dear everyone :
> It is the 6 month plus 1 week , also no any news for me , Is that good for me ? I remembered someone in our group mentioned that , if i waited over 6 months or 7 months , there would be a huge opportunities for me .
> Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore .


No news from EOI result or grant result?


----------



## Angus 91090

fairy_n1361 said:


> Do you have any dependent in your application? I uploaded under their name. Under the name of the dependent gives another 60 documents to upload.
> 
> If not, you should email the department and attach the documents.


Thank you fairy_n1361 so much. Yes I have my dependances. You are right, I have found the following information from Home affair web which agree with what you did. 

"You can attach up to 60 documents for *each* person on most visa and citizenship applications in ImmiAccount. For partner visa applications, you can attach up to 100 documents for *each *person on the application.

The attachment limit cannot be increased. If you reach the attachment limit for an applicant, you can attach more documents to other clients on the application."





Applying online in ImmiAccount


Help to apply online in immiAccount




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Nick1984

Bayleaf said:


> Refer to this.


Another quick question, do the traveler need to fill up any form online, for example, travel facilitation request form or producing the print out of this document will suffice?


----------



## Bruce kk

fairy_n1361 said:


> No news from EOI result or grant result?


yeap , i am on the stage of EOI , so i dont know how long should i wait ? Cheers mate


----------



## Bayleaf

Achandra said:


> Wow! I realise that 750 is a very small character limit! Will small bullet points be better?


As far as I remember, they didn't say you can't write it in bullet points. This section is aimed to provide the case officer a quick snapshot of you, so it should be written in a concise yet informative manner. You can provide more details in your CV or cover letter.



Nick1984 said:


> Another quick question, do the traveler need to fill up any form online, for example, travel facilitation request form or producing the print out of this document will suffice?


I think travelers who are entering Australia need to fill out "Australia Travel Declaration" and have a COVID test beforehand.
More details please refer to this website.


----------



## Achandra

Bayleaf said:


> As far as I remember, they didn't say you can't write it in bullet points. This section is aimed to provide the case officer a quick snapshot of you, so it should be written in a concise yet informative manner. You can provide more details in your CV or cover letter.
> 
> Thanks @Bayleaf


----------



## HBow

Achandra said:


> Wow! I realise that 750 is a very small character limit! Will small bullet points be better?


I used bullet points in mine.


----------



## arra24

Anyone applied EOI in Nov 2020, waiting for UID ?


----------



## expfr20

arra24 said:


> Anyone applied EOI in Nov 2020, waiting for UID ?


Me


----------



## Taotao

Anyone applied EOI in Sept 2020, waiting for UID ?


----------



## djaiy

Any one please tell me. I have to just include the names of family members in my application or lodge separate application on immi account for each dependent?


----------



## DanielVo

Hi all, my timeline

EOI: 30/6/2020
Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
Sector: Education
Visa application: 4/5
Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
Visa grant: 20/5
G'luck to you guys.


----------



## djaiy

Also if I am unable to get police character certificate of one country because embassy in not giving that facility than what to do?


----------



## djaiy

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, my timeline
> 
> EOI: 30/6/2020
> Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
> Sector: Education
> Visa application: 4/5
> Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
> Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
> VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
> Visa grant: 20/5
> G'luck to you guys.


congratulations


----------



## Karak2002

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, my timeline
> 
> EOI: 30/6/2020
> Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
> Sector: Education
> Visa application: 4/5
> Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
> Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
> VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
> Visa grant: 20/5
> G'luck to you guys.


Congrats ..all the best 
BTW ...What is VAC2 invoice ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielVo

Karak2002 said:


> Congrats ..all the best
> BTW ...What is VAC2 invoice ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


The payment for my spouse as he has less than functional English.


----------



## Bruce kk

arra24 said:


> Anyone applied EOI in Nov 2020, waiting for UID ?


yes , i am still waiting , we are in the same boat , cheers mate , hope everything gonna be ok


----------



## djaiy

please reply my questionsss.waiting


----------



## gtisp2020

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, my timeline
> 
> EOI: 30/6/2020
> Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
> Sector: Education
> Visa application: 4/5
> Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
> Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
> VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
> Visa grant: 20/5
> G'luck to you guys.


Congratulations! 

We submitted on 06 May and medical cleared on 12 May, now getting excited.


----------



## gtisp2020

djaiy said:


> Any one please tell me. I have to just include the names of family members in my application or lodge separate application on immi account for each dependent?


Family unit includes spouse/de facto partner and children. You can include them in your application and don't need to submit separate applications for each of them. But you need to submit evidence of relationship such as marriage certificate, birth certificates etc.


----------



## gtisp2020

djaiy said:


> Also if I am unable to get police character certificate of one country because embassy in not giving that facility than what to do?


I would suggest you to wait for the s56 request for police clearance certificate from the department. Then you should submit that s56 and request the embassy/relevant authority to provide you the police check. If they still deny, then you can submit that refusal letter/email to the department.


----------



## djaiy

gtisp2020 said:


> Family unit includes spouse/de facto partner and children. You can include them in your application and don't need to submit separate applications for each of them. But you need to submit evidence of relationship such as marriage certificate, birth certificates etc.


thanks


----------



## djaiy

we have fill form 80 for dependents too?


----------



## gtisp2020

djaiy said:


> we have fill form 80 for dependents too?


Form 80 is not mandatory but COs sometimes ask for this. Form 80 is for all applicants (primary or secondary) over 18 years of age.


----------



## Hopeful*16

Any news on October EOIs?

Are graduating PhD students (last 6 months) are still getting invites? I can only see post-docs getting invites these days.


----------



## Achandra

I have been trying to fill the form 1000 and send across to the nominator. The form reads:


_When you lodge this form you should attach:
• a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field;
• details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your common field (see Question 8, and either Questions 32 or 44);
• relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about the applicant; and
• details of employment arrangements or other assistance used to help establish the applicant._

Does that mean I need to get a statement of achievement/letter from the nominator and upload while filling the EOI? Or is it something the AU immigration may ask when needed later?


----------



## DanielVo

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, my timeline
> 
> EOI: 30/6/2020
> Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
> Sector: Education
> Visa application: 4/5
> Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
> Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
> VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
> Visa grant: 20/5
> G'luck to you guys.


Hi, it's me again. Just wanna share that I used Hannan's service for consultation on my EOI (as my sector was not clear at the time) and then visa application (to make sure that I know what I don't know) and applied myself. They are very ethical and professional. Although it was just one hour consultation, Jordan from Hannan assisted me with any questions I had along the way such as how to update my EOI, whether I should submit a new EOI when the sector changed etc.

One tip from Jordan that helps accelerate my application assessment is my spouse's English (he does not have functional English). Normally, when we submit our application, the department will get back and ask if we agree to pay the VAC2 (takes around 2 weeks for the communications forward and backward) before they issue the invoice. Jordan advised me to attached under my spouse's section, English subheading, an agreement letter to pay VAC2 when submitting my application, therefore, I saved 2 weeks of time. So I got the S64 and invoice right away instead of the request from the department for my agreement to pay. Hope it helps.


----------



## ParryB

Hi,
I got invitation on 4th Feb'21, Application submit on 25th Feb'21, s56 require document submitted on 30th March'21, since last 5 weeks status showing "Under Further assessment". Do anyone know why it's getting so late even all require documents submit on time?


----------



## gtisp2020

ParryB said:


> Hi,
> I got invitation on 4th Feb'21, Application submit on 25th Feb'21, s56 require document submitted on 30th March'21, since last 5 weeks status showing "Under Further assessment". Do anyone know why it's getting so late even all require documents submit on time?


Are you onshore/offshore?


----------



## ParryB

gtisp2020 said:


> Are you onshore/offshore?


Onshore...


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> I have been trying to fill the form 1000 and send across to the nominator. The form reads:
> 
> 
> _When you lodge this form you should attach:
> • a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field;
> • details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your common field (see Question 8, and either Questions 32 or 44);
> • relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about the applicant; and
> • details of employment arrangements or other assistance used to help establish the applicant._
> 
> Does that mean I need to get a statement of achievement/letter from the nominator and upload while filling the EOI? Or is it something the AU immigration may ask when needed later?


Any advice?


----------



## gtisp2020

ParryB said:


> Onshore...


I have seen in this forum that onshore applicants usually receive their grants within 2-4 weeks after submitting all the required documents. I think you will get yours soon unless the department asks for more documents/is verifying any documents. Good luck!


----------



## gtisp2020

Achandra said:


> Any advice?


I would suggest to submit 
1. a reference letter from your nominator (on company letterhead) which should include a brief description of your nominator's achievement as well as details of your significant achievements, current prominence in the field, potential to earn above FWHIT and potential contribution to Australian community.
2. Biography of your nominator (can include the links to media articles/publications/patents etc.)


----------



## Alpha_1

DanielVo said:


> Hi all, my timeline
> 
> EOI: 30/6/2020
> Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
> Sector: Education
> Visa application: 4/5
> Medical check: 5/5 (4 people)
> Medical clearance: 6/5 (3 members, 11/5 one left)
> VAC2 invoice: 19/5 (one week from Medical Clearance)
> Visa grant: 20/5
> G'luck to you guys.


Hi 
Congratulations, could you please share a bit more about your education, current job, publications, onshore ? and salary below or above the bar? Thanks


----------



## AgBio

Hi guys. 
Apologies if this is going to be off-topic. If you don't mind, I wanna know having granted the VISA (onshore), what next steps should I have to follow. 

I had paid for OSHC and OVHC medical insurances. I believe they are going to invalid having GTV. I applied for Medicare (emailed my application). How long does it take to get the medicare?
Also, I noticed there is a MyGov website during the medicare application. Can we access the services offer by MyGov?
Do we have to register for CenterLink? is it recommended? I noticed GTV visa details does not recognise during the process. 
I have a Tax File Number. Having received GTV, Do I have to register it through MyGov or have to apply for a new TFN?
Thanks a heap, guys. If you have gone through a similar process would like to hear.

Having changed the VISA, trying to find what rules and regulations I have to follow. differently.


----------



## DanielVo

Alpha_1 said:


> Hi
> Congratulations, could you please share a bit more about your education, current job, publications, onshore ? and salary below or above the bar? Thanks


Certainly. I am onshore.
PhD graduate within 3 years, posdoc in international education, salary below bar.
Sector: data science when submit EOI, asked for additional consideration for education. My background is more relevant to education.
Extensive experience in international education (senior level, projects foster international collaborations at government level, country-country mutual benefits)
07 publications in international educations, book chapters etc.
In short, my career has developed at the intersection of industry and academia.
Hope it helps.


----------



## DanielVo

Friends, I’ve been granted PR. Should I cancel OVHC now or should I wait for the Medicare to arrive (in 28 days). Thanks


----------



## NB

DanielVo said:


> Friends, I’ve been granted PR. Should I cancel OVHC now or should I wait for the Medicare to arrive (in 28 days). Thanks


You were eligible to apply for Medicare card and cancel the ovhc, the day you applied and paid the fees
Anyways, it is better to wait to get the card or even a temporary number in hand before you cancel the insurance in case of any emergency 
Cheers


----------



## DanielVo

NB said:


> You were eligible to apply for Medicare card and cancel the ovhc, the day you applied and paid the fees
> Anyways, it is better to wait to get the card or even a temporary number in hand before you cancel the insurance in case of any emergency
> Cheers


Many thanks NB


----------



## hannal

Latest FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/...VaogiVhZUdAd9VltSR-hzyEC1Kb2wyFK7tPvCjFiVdma0


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> I have been trying to fill the form 1000 and send across to the nominator. The form reads:
> 
> 
> _When you lodge this form you should attach:
> • a personal, comprehensive statement of the applicant’s achievements in their field;
> • details of the applicant’s, and your own, achievement in your common field (see Question 8, and either Questions 32 or 44);
> • relevant supporting documentation (newspaper/magazine articles, supporting comments from qualified persons) about the applicant; and
> • details of employment arrangements or other assistance used to help establish the applicant._
> 
> Does that mean I need to get a statement of achievement/letter from the nominator and upload while filling the EOI? Or is it something the AU immigration may ask when needed later?


Thanks.
For supporting documents - Shall we be zipping files? or should upload individual files?


----------



## Bayleaf

AgBio said:


> I have a Tax File Number. Having received GTV, Do I have to register it through MyGov or have to apply for a new TFN?


You don't need to apply for a new TFN, you use the same TFN regardless what visa you are on.
You can put your TFN into your ATO account which is linked to MyGov.



Achandra said:


> Thanks.
> For supporting documents - Shall we be zipping files? or should upload individual files?


_documents are uploaded in the following file formats: pdf, jpg, png (cloud based platforms such as OneDrive, Google drive, encrypted files or *.zip files are not supported*)_
(Source: Global Talent Expression of Interest form)


----------



## YASEER2020

Bayleaf said:


> As far as I remember, they didn't say you can't write it in bullet points. This section is aimed to provide the case officer a quick snapshot of you, so it should be written in a concise yet informative manner. You can provide more details in your CV or cover letter.
> 
> 
> Is this means writing about 1000 words will delay the process and may impact the decision? How about if the information is important? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## YASEER2020

Is this means writing about 1000 words will delay the process and may impact the decision? How about if the information is important? Any advice?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Achandra

Bayleaf said:


> You don't need to apply for a new TFN, you use the same TFN regardless what visa you are on.
> You can put your TFN into your ATO account which is linked to MyGov.
> 
> 
> _documents are uploaded in the following file formats: pdf, jpg, png (cloud based platforms such as OneDrive, Google drive, encrypted files or *.zip files are not supported*)_
> (Source: Global Talent Expression of Interest form)


My bad! I am sorry for overlooking. Thanks


----------



## Achandra

YASEER2020 said:


> Is this means writing about 1000 words will delay the process and may impact the decision? How about if the information is important? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Not words my friend, characters!


----------



## ParryB

gtisp2020 said:


> I have seen in this forum that onshore applicants usually receive their grants within 2-4 weeks after submitting all the required documents. I think you will get yours soon unless the department asks for more documents/is verifying any documents. Good luck!


Thanks mate. Hope to get it soon, finger crossed 🤞


----------



## djaiy

Can we add the names of parents/siblings in non migrating family members?


----------



## djaiy

As
When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.

Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."

In this case, I am confused. I am not sure if I should fill in my parents. The question is, will saying I don't have any non-migrating member of the family unit affecting my parents visa to visit/migrate to Australia in the future?


----------



## Coco Hana

djaiy said:


> As
> When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.
> 
> Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."
> 
> In this case, I am confused. I am not sure if I should fill in my parents. The question is, will saying I don't have any non-migrating member of the family unit affecting my parents visa to visit/migrate to Australia in the future?


You cannot bring your parents unless u are less then 18 years old. U can bring your wife/husband.. and your children


----------



## Poondla

hannal said:


> Latest FOI: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/...VaogiVhZUdAd9VltSR-hzyEC1Kb2wyFK7tPvCjFiVdma0
> View attachment 99623
> 
> 
> View attachment 99624
> 
> 
> View attachment 99625
> 
> 
> View attachment 99626


So, From 1 June 2020 till 18 May 2021 - the remaining ppl results will be before 30 Jun 2021.


----------



## expfr20

Poondla said:


> So, From 1 June 2020 till 18 May 2021 - the remaining ppl results will be before 30 Jun 2021.


I doubt. They may continue working on these cases beyond June 2021.


----------



## Poondla

expfr20 said:


> I doubt. They may continue working on these cases beyond June 2021.


But, financial years starting from 1st July, then 2021 - 22 fiscal years, new 15,000 ppl will be selected for GTI program.. Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Any new invitation news? From Sep or Oct?


----------



## Simon. H.

Monnaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We got granted today!
> 
> Profiles:
> Sector: Data Science
> EOI: End of Jun 2020
> UID: 26 Mar 2021
> Lodge: 12 Apr 2021
> Medical check: 13 Apr 2021
> Medical clearance: 14 Apr 2021
> Visa Grant: 28 Apr 2021
> 
> Got PhD degree after getting UID, research assistant at Aus Uni, 10+ papers w/ 600+, Offshore
> 
> Thank all you guys for sharing valuable
> information, and best luck to everyone!


Hi Monnaa, thanks for your kind sharing experience. You mean you have not got your PhD degree when you got the UID? And now you worked as a RA and your salary is only $600+/week?


----------



## matg0707

Hi all
I got a rejection email today
Applied under energy. Offshore (south africa) 
Eoi 15/09/2020
Phd 31/12/2019
2 journals (not interested in academia). One q1 and 1 q2
9 conference papers (8 from 4 different international conferences). All ieee pes conferences.
3 international awards (2 best paper and 1 best paper presentation)
1 national award (best presentation)
Acted as conference chair for a national conference.
Reviewed for 2 journals
2 post doc positions
3 years experience in my field before phd. Two years experience lecturing.
Just accepted a job offer (senior engineer) overseas. Although the salary is below the threshold, a level transfer would be above FWHIT.
Nominator has immense reputation. He advises parliament re future energy policy.
Proved all of this in detail. Guess it just wasn't good enough
No matter. Will gather experience and get in another route (probably try employer sponsored) in the next few years
Thank you for all of the great info. Wish you all the best!


----------



## narayan_pant

Simon. H. said:


> Hi Monnaa, thanks for your kind sharing experience. You mean you have not got your PhD degree when you got the UID? And now you worked as a RA and your salary is only $600+/week?


Its 600+ citations mate

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

Anyone here applied under Circular Economy target sector?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anurag123

matg0707 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today
> Applied under energy. Offshore (south africa)
> Eoi 15/09/2020
> Phd 31/12/2019
> 2 journals (not interested in academia). One q1 and 1 q2
> 9 conference papers (8 from 4 different international conferences). All ieee pes conferences.
> 3 international awards (2 best paper and 1 best paper presentation)
> 1 national award (best presentation)
> Acted as conference chair for a national conference.
> Reviewed for 2 journals
> 2 post doc positions
> 3 years experience in my field before phd. Two years experience lecturing.
> Just accepted a job offer (senior engineer) overseas. Although the salary is below the threshold, a level transfer would be above FWHIT.
> Nominator has immense reputation. He advises parliament re future energy policy.
> Proved all of this in detail. Guess it just wasn't good enough
> No matter. Will gather experience and get in another route (probably try employer sponsored) in the next few years
> Thank you for all of the great info. Wish you all the best!


Sad to hear the news.....Even I have similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector applied in April 2021. Is PhD degree assessed as per Australian Qualification Framework? Now I'm worried about my EOI


----------



## HBow

matg0707 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today
> Applied under energy. Offshore (south africa)
> Eoi 15/09/2020
> Phd 31/12/2019
> 2 journals (not interested in academia). One q1 and 1 q2
> 9 conference papers (8 from 4 different international conferences). All ieee pes conferences.
> 3 international awards (2 best paper and 1 best paper presentation)
> 1 national award (best presentation)
> Acted as conference chair for a national conference.
> Reviewed for 2 journals
> 2 post doc positions
> 3 years experience in my field before phd. Two years experience lecturing.
> Just accepted a job offer (senior engineer) overseas. Although the salary is below the threshold, a level transfer would be above FWHIT.
> Nominator has immense reputation. He advises parliament re future energy policy.
> Proved all of this in detail. Guess it just wasn't good enough
> No matter. Will gather experience and get in another route (probably try employer sponsored) in the next few years
> Thank you for all of the great info. Wish you all the best!


Sorry to hear that. Good luck for the future!


----------



## HBow

Anurag123 said:


> Sad to hear the news.....Even I have similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector applied in April 2021. Is PhD degree assessed as per Australian Qualification Framework? Now I'm worried about my EOI


 I believe that you now need to prove that your qualifications are similar to those awarded within Australia.


----------



## Anurag123

Anurag123 said:


> Sad to hear the news.....Even I have similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector applied in April 2021. Is PhD degree assessed as per Australian Qualification Framework? Now I'm worried about my EOI


Even I'm an Offshore Applicant( India). Did they give any reasons for the rejection in the mail?


----------



## Anurag123

HBow said:


> I believe that you now need to prove that your qualifications are similar to those awarded within Australia.


Yeah my Degree and Employment have been successfully assessed by VETASSESS as per AQF in Sep 2020. Will that boost my EOI?


----------



## HBow

Anurag123 said:


> Yeah my Degree and Employment have been successfully assessed by VETASSESS as per AQF in Sep 2020. Will that boost my EOI?


I cannot confirm for certain, but I would expect that that is what they are looking for.


----------



## SHW

matg0707 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today
> Applied under energy. Offshore (south africa)
> Eoi 15/09/2020
> Phd 31/12/2019
> 2 journals (not interested in academia). One q1 and 1 q2
> 9 conference papers (8 from 4 different international conferences). All ieee pes conferences.
> 3 international awards (2 best paper and 1 best paper presentation)
> 1 national award (best presentation)
> Acted as conference chair for a national conference.
> Reviewed for 2 journals
> 2 post doc positions
> 3 years experience in my field before phd. Two years experience lecturing.
> Just accepted a job offer (senior engineer) overseas. Although the salary is below the threshold, a level transfer would be above FWHIT.
> Nominator has immense reputation. He advises parliament re future energy policy.
> Proved all of this in detail. Guess it just wasn't good enough
> No matter. Will gather experience and get in another route (probably try employer sponsored) in the next few years
> Thank you for all of the great info. Wish you all the best!


Hi Sorry to hear that, but don't discourage, try another way,You will surely get with this profile.
btw your PhD is from Australia or from another country?
Thanks if you let me know.
Cheers
SHW


----------



## IEOptimizer

Finally, my 858 visa journey ended today with a good news.

My timeline:

EOI: 3/8/2020
Invitation: 7/4/2021 (no further request)
Sector: Data Science (Onshore)
Visa application: 21/4
Medical check: 6/5
Medical clearance: 14/5
VAC2 invoice: 21/5 (paid immediately)
Visa grant: 21/5


----------



## Bayleaf

YASEER2020 said:


> Is this means writing about 1000 words will delay the process and may impact the decision? How about if the information is important? Any advice?
> 
> Thanks a lot


I'm not a case officer so I don't know what's the impact of exceeding the characters limit. I do have to point out that case officers have thousands of EOI to go through. Not sure if the case officers are happy to read an 1000 words essay on a section which was meant to have only 300-750 characters.

It's a basic courtesy to follow given instructions and guidelines, for example when you submit a manuscript for peer-reviewed publication you follow the author guideline for limits on figure/table/word count; and when you submit an ARC or NHMRC grant application you adhere to the page limit. In this case the instruction is "_Approximately 300-750 characters_". (Source: Global Talent Expression of Interest form)

You will have plenty of opportunity to express yourself in your CV and cover letter.


----------



## YASEER2020

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not a case officer so I don't know what's the impact of exceeding the characters limit. I do have to point out that case officers have thousands of EOI to go through. Not sure if the case officers are happy to read an 1000 words essay on a section which was meant to have only 300-750 characters.
> 
> It's a basic courtesy to follow given instructions and guidelines, for example when you submit a manuscript for peer-reviewed publication you follow the author guideline for limits on figure/table/word count; and when you submit an ARC or NHMRC grant application you adhere to the page limit. In this case the instruction is "_Approximately 300-750 characters_". (Source: Global Talent Expression of Interest form)
> 
> You will have plenty of opportunity to express yourself in your CV and cover letter.


Thanks a lot


----------



## expfr20

Poondla said:


> But, financial years starting from 1st July, then 2021 - 22 fiscal years, new 15,000 ppl will be selected for GTI program.. Correct me if my understanding is wrong.


We have seen in the past where people from previous financial year received invitations during the following year. Also, they are not obligated to issue 15,000 invitations.


----------



## BharathT

I Applied under Energy Sector (Ph.D in 2017) from India on 11th March 2021. I submitted form 1000 as well. No update till now and waiting

1. multiple publications in IEEE & Elsevier (10) and 6 Conference papers
2. 2 years of Post Doc in the energy sector
3. 1.5 years of teaching
4. now working in the energy sector Industry

What are my chances to get Invitation


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

Hey guys, just got an email today from the GTO. The first part is easy to do, but the second part I am confused. I Already sent lots of documents supporting my claims and they asked the same thing. Did anyone receive this message?

*1. Evidence that you have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the target sector.
a. Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements. 
b. Other evidence of professional achievements (to support your claims), such as:
i. Recent industry awards
ii. International memberships or registrations
iii. Keynote speaker
iv. Details of key projects you have led and their impact
v. Reference/recommendation letters
vi. Media articles
vii. Patents (including application, commercialisation, international recognition)
viii. Cutting edge products/technological advancements
ix. Online business, personal or academic website/webpages.*


----------



## happppy

BharathT said:


> I Applied under Energy Sector (Ph.D in 2017) from India on 11th March 2021. I submitted form 1000 as well. No update till now and waiting
> 
> 1. multiple publications in IEEE & Elsevier (10) and 6 Conference papers
> 2. 2 years of Post Doc in the energy sector
> 3. 1.5 years of teaching
> 4. now working in the energy sector Industry
> 
> What are my chances to get Invitation


Depend on your salary. If you can't touch the 153K bar and also not a fresh Phd graduate within 3 years. I have to say the chance is pretty low


----------



## expfr20

Lucas_Brazil said:


> Hey guys, just got an email today from the GTO. The first part is easy to do, but the second part I am confused. I Already sent lots of documents supporting my claims and they asked the same thing. Did anyone receive this message?
> 
> *1. Evidence that you have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the target sector.
> a. Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements.
> b. Other evidence of professional achievements (to support your claims), such as:
> i. Recent industry awards
> ii. International memberships or registrations
> iii. Keynote speaker
> iv. Details of key projects you have led and their impact
> v. Reference/recommendation letters
> vi. Media articles
> vii. Patents (including application, commercialisation, international recognition)
> viii. Cutting edge products/technological advancements
> ix. Online business, personal or academic website/webpages.*


Congrats! When did you submit EOI?


----------



## NDSwami

Hi All, 

Appreciate your inputs on the below - 

My rejection email reads:

Your Expression of Interest (EOI) has been assessed against all relevant target sectors outlined in s499 Ministerial Direction no.89. We have assessed that the information you have provided does not adequately demonstrate that you meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility.

Is this the comman rejection response or has Dept. mentioned a specific reason here?

As I have checked the Ministerial direction 89 which states about applicant should be from mentioned priority sectors with FWHIT 
salary.

Does it mean my EOI has been rejected on salary/priority sectors ground?

I am offshore with salary < FWHIT where as evidances were provided that my profile can attract FWHIT salary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

NDSwami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Appreciate your inputs on the below -
> 
> My rejection email reads:
> 
> Your Expression of Interest (EOI) has been assessed against all relevant target sectors outlined in s499 Ministerial Direction no.89. We have assessed that the information you have provided does not adequately demonstrate that you meet the Global Talent Visa program eligibility.
> 
> Is this the comman rejection response or has Dept. mentioned a specific reason here?
> 
> As I have checked the Ministerial direction 89 which states about applicant should be from mentioned priority sectors with FWHIT
> salary.
> 
> Does it mean my EOI has been rejected on salary/priority sectors ground?
> 
> I am offshore with salary < FWHIT where as evidances were provided that my profile can attract FWHIT salary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which sector did you apply for?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NDSwami

Menme said:


> Which sector did you apply for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I applied under FinTech sector.

My profile: Total 10years of experince working as Technology Consultant for Banking Products like Flexcube, Avaloq.

Currently associated with a top UK Investment Bank as Avaloq Consultant.

Avaloq is a Swiss FinTech company known for its Core Banking Suite used by 150+ Banks and Financial Institutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDSwami

Is my profile suitable under FinTech sector?


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

expfr20 said:


> Congrats! When did you submit EOI?


August 30th. Long wait until they request those files.


----------



## expfr20

Lucas_Brazil said:


> August 30th. Long wait until they request those files.


I am not an expert, but I think it's normal that they asked, Just resubmit them again. Good luck.


----------



## Achandra

Do I need to get a degree assessment done before submitting an EOI? And will I need to get each degree vetted?
My Bachelor's is from India, 2008
And my MS is from the U.S., 2018.
And I have been working full time in the same sector throughout.


----------



## Nish066

Hey Guys - Had a query. I have a job offer from An Aussie company (220k annually) but am working from offshore for same company due to visa being stuck.
Wanted to apply for GTI but is it the right time or should I wait till July to apply, once new slots open ?? Or I can go ahead.

I have a really fsntastic experience in DigiTech (Global, Fortune 100 companies, Largest Oil anf Gas companies and Mining exp. With Rio T and BHPB) but no "awards" as such. I can get recommendations from really senior people though.


----------



## Bayleaf

Achandra said:


> Do I need to get a degree assessment done before submitting an EOI? And will I need to get each degree vetted?
> My Bachelor's is from India, 2008
> And my MS is from the U.S., 2018.
> And I have been working full time in the same sector throughout.


Not a mandatory requirement, especially if you don't have a PhD degree, you are unlikely to go under what we call the "academic stream" (i.e. for recent PhD graduates). In your case you will be mainly assessed based on your industry/professional performance.



Nish066 said:


> Hey Guys - Had a query. I have a job offer from An Aussie company (220k annually) but am working from offshore for same company due to visa being stuck.
> Wanted to apply for GTI but is it the right time or should I wait till July to apply, once new slots open ?? Or I can go ahead.
> 
> I have a really fsntastic experience in DigiTech (Global, Fortune 100 companies, Largest Oil anf Gas companies and Mining exp. With Rio T and BHPB) but no "awards" as such. I can get recommendations from really senior people though.


I don't see any benefit of waiting till July, especially if you can demonstrate solid evidence that you can earn A$220K annually, if you play your cards right you might get your UID before this financial year ends.

There are two main boxes you need to tick for GTI: "High income threshold" and "Talent". I think you tick the first box. What I think you need to work on is to generate evidence of your professional achievement, in addition to the recommendation letter you are collecting.


----------



## Achandra

Bayleaf said:


> Not a mandatory requirement, especially if you don't have a PhD degree, you are unlikely to go under what we call the "academic stream" (i.e. for recent PhD graduates). In your case you will be mainly assessed based on your industry/professional performance.
> 
> 
> I don't see any benefit of waiting till July, especially if you can demonstrate solid evidence that you can earn A$220K annually, if you play your cards right you might get your UID before this financial year ends.
> 
> There are two main boxes you need to tick for GTI: "High income threshold" and "Talent". I think you tick the first box. What I think you need to work on is to generate evidence of your professional achievement, in addition to the recommendation letter you are collecting.


Thanks! I guess I have everything needed for finishing a cover letter and submitting an EOI for now except a current job with higher income. In the back up I'll ask my nominator to be ready to sign a letter of recommendation if needed and have my IELTS schedule in case I later need to switch to a point base system.


----------



## Nish066

Bayleaf said:


> Not a mandatory requirement, especially if you don't have a PhD degree, you are unlikely to go under what we call the "academic stream" (i.e. for recent PhD graduates). In your case you will be mainly assessed based on your industry/professional performance.
> 
> 
> I don't see any benefit of waiting till July, especially if you can demonstrate solid evidence that you can earn A$220K annually, if you play your cards right you might get your UID before this financial year ends.
> 
> There are two main boxes you need to tick for GTI: "High income threshold" and "Talent". I think you tick the first box. What I think you need to work on is to gh benerate evidence of your professional achievement, in addition to the recommendation letter you are collecting.


Thanks a lot. For professional achievement , I might get a couple Amazon Certifications and evidence of high impact with world's top 5 oil and gas companies and top 3 mining companies along with high digital and IT experience and Recommendation letters from partners and Director at previous companies. Hoping that would suffice ?


----------



## nilajha

Hello guys does anybody have experience in getting a police clearance certificate of Germany from Australia ?


----------



## NB

nilajha said:


> Hello guys does anybody have experience in getting a police clearance certificate of Germany from Australia ?


This may be helpful 





Applying for a certificate of conduct (for use abroad)







www.bundesjustizamt.de




Cheers


----------



## ranarashidali

Hi friends, 
I hope you all are fine, please advice me; 
I have two nominators for GTI, the first one is ACS and the second one is my friend he is Australian citizen, question is should I mentioned both nominator or what do you think which one is best if just one ?


----------



## Menme

ranarashidali said:


> Hi friends,
> I hope you all are fine, please advice me;
> I have two nominators for GTI, the first one is ACS and the second one is my friend he is Australian citizen, question is should I mentioned both nominator or what do you think which one is best if just one ?


Hi, You just need to have one nominator. Other person can provide you a support letter to strengthen your case. As far as nominator is concerned, he/she should be a respected person in your target sector and should have national level achievements. Therefore you can choose the one who has more credibility in your target area. Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

ranarashidali said:


> Hi friends,
> I hope you all are fine, please advice me;
> I have two nominators for GTI, the first one is ACS and the second one is my friend he is Australian citizen, question is should I mentioned both nominator or what do you think which one is best if just one ?


Did you get a UID already? Asking because I asked ACS for an evaluation, they said I need to get the UID first, only then they would do my evaluation for nomination purpose..


----------



## DocHarp

Lucas_Brazil said:


> Hey guys, just got an email today from the GTO. The first part is easy to do, but the second part I am confused. I Already sent lots of documents supporting my claims and they asked the same thing. Did anyone receive this message?
> 
> *1. Evidence that you have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the target sector.
> a. Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements.
> b. Other evidence of professional achievements (to support your claims), such as:
> i. Recent industry awards
> ii. International memberships or registrations
> iii. Keynote speaker
> iv. Details of key projects you have led and their impact
> v. Reference/recommendation letters
> vi. Media articles
> vii. Patents (including application, commercialisation, international recognition)
> viii. Cutting edge products/technological advancements
> ix. Online business, personal or academic website/webpages.*


Hey Lucas,

Out of curiosity, when did you submit your EOI?

I also received this when I was applying and thought the same thing you as you - “what more do you want from me?! I’ve given you everything I have!”

Ultimately, I think they are interested in you and need something more to push you over the edge. I’ve included my profile below. Most was included in my original EOI but after they requested more info for achievements, I thought really hard about what I could genuinely include more and added a summary of my key projects/ their impact as well as a “conceptual” pitch deck for the organization I wanted to start in Australia. I also added an additional article feature that was recently done on me by an organization Im associated with. Those additions, plus my nominator’s contact info, earned me an invitation. 

My advice to you is to think long and hard about what else you can add. Have you included a summary of key projects? Have you ever started/ founded a business or do you have a business idea? Perhaps you can make a pitch deck for it. Have you searched the internet for any article or feature that mentions your name? Have you gotten a few letters of recommendation from previous employers? Do you have any glowing emails from clients or employers praising you?

When I submitted my additional information, i included all the evidence from my original EOI plus the additional stuff that wasn’t there before. I then made a list of everything I included and explicitly called out what was new so they saw that I made an effort.

Good luck!



DocHarp said:


> Submitted EOI: 14 Feb 2021
> Additional Info Requested: 22 Feb 2021 (evidence for achievements, prominence, expanded statement of achievement, and nominator)
> Re-submitted additional info: 8 Mar 2021 (including nominator’s contact)
> Received URI: 11 Mar 2021
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Sector: Health Industries
> Citizenship: USA (currently in AU)
> PhD qualified (received 2018)
> 3 peer-reviewed pubs plus dissertation
> 3 prestigious national graduate student fellowships (additional undergrad scholarships + local/internal awards)
> 3 years of work experience
> New business owner (very recently launched but I included a pitch deck, an explanation of the impact it will make, and a link to the website)
> Letters of rec from PhD advisor, previous director of my PhD program, & manager at my company (EVP level)
> Any article/ feature that included my name related to anything in the field
> Summary of key projects/ impact
> Summary of intended nominator (a SVP-level colleague who does the business development side of pharma work)


----------



## Calbee

Hi all
I have been following this forum closely and got a lot of very useful information and mental support from reading everyone’s message which I am very grateful and thankful for, so now I guess it’s my turn to contribute now that my husband’s visa has been granted.

Industry: Fintech
Status: offshore - Hong Kong - priority 
Date of EOI submission: 16 Dec 2020
Date of EOI issuance: 21 Dec 2020 
Profile: 

20 yrs of investment bank experience, >12 years as senior executive, have had the title of Chief technology and chief information officer, head of many etrading / tech related teams
industry speakers at highly recognized events including organized by stock exchanges
extensive social charity events profile (I created a social responsibility profile file when submitted the EOI, reflecting that we will continue the contribution to society if we do reside in Australia)
apply ourselves, self written CV and profile
nominator : CEO level and well recognized leader in the industry, often showed on Bloomberg and appeared in Australia industry events/ financial newspaper.
Salary: approx 70% + / > the requirement
Education: MBA and undergrad both from Australia, studied and lived in Australia for 5 yrs.
professional status: Cisco CCIE, CCNA and PMP

Timeline:
- Initial visa submission via Immi account: 26 March 2021 — 
we waited for a few months to apply as we were very busy with our house moving and spent a lot of time to locate all travel records as we used to travel extremely frequent and extensively globally - almost 20 trips per year and we also lived abroad, during this period also asked the GTI office to clarify the 10 yrs of travel record requirement as many of our trips were short weekend break nearby cities or transit only).


Auto request letter for medical check up: 26 March (I believe it generated right after immi acknowledgement issued)
S56 with request letter for Hong Kong police clearance CNCC: 12 April
Medical check up done offshore: 16 April
Immi account status changed from received to “Initia assessment”
Immi acc notification that health / medical assessment cleared and no action needed: 21 April
Police clearance done offshore: 14 April
Bulked registered Mail sent from Hong Kong police to Australia visa processing office in Adelaide: 9 May

Since then I was unable to keep track of where the police certificate arrived Australia due to postal from Hong Kong are no longer tracked once arrived in Australia, I then called their hotline and confirmed on 18 May that immigration office did receive the mail from Hong Kong police.

Visa granted: 24 May

during the visa application period, i almost login Immi account twice a day, i read a lot of cases here who have been waited for months or even up to a year, i sincerely thank whoever started the thread and everyone who provided information.

Thank you all ❤ and good luck 🍀


----------



## gtisp2020

Anyone here 858 visa application submitted on 06 May or after, received visa grant or s56 request?

We (onshore) applied on 06 May (submitted all the required docs including AFP and overseas police checks), medical cleared 10 days ago, but no CO contact or change in the application status yet.


----------



## proton23

Hi. I want to express gratitude to the members of this group. You have been very generous with your time and experience.

Sector: DigiTech
Timeline: Four months from EOI to grant.
Profile: Offshore with 20 years of solid ICT experience with a globally recognized technology company. Salary above threshold.

I had my doubts early on so I did a short consultation with an agent before I started on this journey. They told me my profile was a good candidate for GTI. If you have a similar profile, I believe 10 years of solid experience already makes you a strong candidate maybe even if your salary is not above the threshold. That conversation helped me decide to apply and clarified for me what the EOI reviewer is looking for. 

Strong candidate or no, I believe the following helped.

I did not rush the EOI. I spent a lot of time rewriting my CV and personal statement. The CV tends to be very technical so I used the personal statement to present myself to those who will review my application who may or may not be very technical. I read and reread the eligibility requirements of the visa and made sure my CV, personal statement, and documents were aligned to the three main requirements: be a benefit to the community, ability to establish yourself, internationally recognized talent. A tip shared by several members. Thank you.

Organize documents to make them easier to review. When needed, I grouped similar documents together in one PDF and the first page was always a list and description of documents. Another tip shared by several members for which I am grateful.

I hope this also helps someone in some way. Good luck to all.


----------



## mumpy

Hi Guys

My sister in low applied for Global Talent Visa Program. All her qualifications are from Bangladesh. She was contacted to submit some documents and one of them was "* If your completed a PhD outside of Australia - evidence that your PhD qualification meets Australian standards.*" Does anyone knows how to get that evidence?
Thanks


----------



## mumpy

Anurag123 said:


> Yeah my Degree and Employment have been successfully assessed by VETASSESS as per AQF in Sep 2020. Will that boost my EOI?


Hi

My sister in law applied for Global Talent Visa Program. All are qualifications are from Bangladesh. She was contacted to submit some documents and one of them was "* If your completed a PhD outside of Australia - evidence that your PhD qualification meets Australian standards.*" Does anyone knows how to get that evidence?

Thanks


----------



## NB

mumpy said:


> Hi
> 
> My sister in law applied for Global Talent Visa Program. All are qualifications are from Bangladesh. She was contacted to submit some documents and one of them was "* If your completed a PhD outside of Australia - evidence that your PhD qualification meets Australian standards.*" Does anyone knows how to get that evidence?
> 
> Thanks


You have to get a the degree assessed by the relevant authorities in Australia 
What was her PhD subject ?
Cheers


----------



## hk_BA

ranarashidali said:


> Hi friends,
> I hope you all are fine, please advice me;
> I have two nominators for GTI, the first one is ACS and the second one is my friend he is Australian citizen, question is should I mentioned both nominator or what do you think which one is best if just one ?


Hi Friend, cud you pls share some tips while requesting ACS for nomination. Also did you submit reference letter from your current or past employers? Thanks in advance for your help.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anurag123

mumpy said:


> Hi
> 
> My sister in law applied for Global Talent Visa Program. All are qualifications are from Bangladesh. She was contacted to submit some documents and one of them was "* If your completed a PhD outside of Australia - evidence that your PhD qualification meets Australian standards.*" Does anyone knows how to get that evidence?
> 
> Thanks


The Assessing body depends on your area of PhD... For PhD in Engineering it can be Engineer's Australia, VETASSESS. It may take 12-14 weeks after submission for assessing. For me, I received a reply in 9weeks but it was negative. Later, after Re-assessment it turned out to be positive. It took 8months for me due to Pandemic situtation. Sorry, I don't know about PhD's in other streams


----------



## djaiy

Anurag123 said:


> The Assessing body depends on your area of PhD... For PhD in Engineering it can be Engineer's Australia, VETASSESS. It may take 12-14 weeks after submission for assessing. For me, I received a reply in 9weeks but it was negative. Later, after Re-assessment it turned out to be positive. It took 8months for me due to Pandemic situtation. Sorry, I don't know about PhD's in other streams


Everyone offshore PhD holder has to attest their degree by same procedure?


----------



## KRH28

Hi All,

I just received my grant a few moments ago. My timeline:

EOI: 22/7/2020
UID: 26/3/2021 - no RFI, but I sent an update on 24/11/2020
858 Application: 24/4/2021
Medicals: 10/5/2021
s56 (medical and child photo, see below): 10/5/2021, as we were leaving the examination clinic!
Medical clearance + s56 response: 12/5/2021
Grant: 25/5/2021

It's been a long journey and I'm glad its finally come to a positive conclusion. I'm onshore under DigiTech and my full profile can be found here. I sincerely appreciate this forum and all its members for their contributions.

A word of advice for overseas applications with young children, ensure their passports are up to date before lodging the application. I received an s56 stating: "Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to have occurred over the validity period.

As the examining doctor for <child> was unable to confirm their identity from the photo on their passport bio-page, a Statutory Declaration signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident (who is not a relative of the child) will be required. The declaration should contain an image of the child’s passport bio-page and an image of a recent photo or photos. The declarant should confirm that all the images in the declaration are of the same child.

If a suitable statutory declaration cannot be provided the child will be requested to undertake a new health examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their current appearance."

For reference, the child was about 1.5 years old when the passport was issued and is now nearing 3.5 years old. As an onshore candidate, attaining such a declaration was not an issue, but I can imagine it would be much more difficult for an offshore candidate. Given the cost of the medical exams, it would be rather expensive to have to repeat them after getting a new passport.


----------



## Anurag123

djaiy said:


> Everyone offshore PhD holder has to attest their degree by same procedure?


yeah..


----------



## Hopeful*16

Hi all
I got a rejection email today after 7.5 months of waiting
Applied under MedTech (Public health and Epidemiology) - Onshore
EOI 06/10/2020
Industrial PhD (7 publications and 2 industry reports) undergoing minor revision

A total of 25 journal articles, 5 industry reports, several conference presentations, and 3 articles under review
Worked in research projects funded by University, pharmaceuticals, and other exteranl stakeholders.

Masters in Australia - GPA 6.625/7
Deans medal and Dean's merit list x 2
Top student award by Australian Epidemiological Association

Bachelor in Dental Surgery (Offshore)
Gold medals for securing first rank in the State-level student cohort

Currently working as a casual Research Project Manager at an Australian Uni (salary below threshold)

5 strong reference letters from University professors and Industry managers

Applied through an immigration agent but guess my profile wasn't good enough!

Wish you all the best!


----------



## djaiy

Anurag123 said:


> yeah..


I have UID,
I am submitting my visa, what to do now. first I should verify PhD degree?


----------



## Coco Hana

Hopeful*16 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today after 7.5 months of waiting
> Applied under MedTech (Public health and Epidemiology) - Onshore
> EOI 06/10/2020
> Industrial PhD (7 publications and 2 industry reports) undergoing minor revision
> 
> A total of 25 journal articles, 5 industry reports, several conference presentations, and 3 articles under review
> Worked in research projects funded by University, pharmaceuticals, and other exteranl stakeholders.
> 
> Masters in Australia - GPA 6.625/7
> Deans medal and Dean's merit list x 2
> Top student award by Australian Epidemiological Association
> 
> Bachelor in Dental Surgery (Offshore)
> Gold medals for securing first rank in the State-level student cohort
> 
> Currently working as a casual Research Project Manager at an Australian Uni (salary below threshold)
> 
> 5 strong reference letters from University professors and Industry managers
> 
> Applied through an immigration agent but guess my profile wasn't good enough!
> 
> Wish you all the best!


I think your profile is great. You can resubmit yourself with a table of evidence point to each requirement of GT program


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hopeful*16 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today after 7.5 months of waiting
> Applied under MedTech (Public health and Epidemiology) - Onshore
> EOI 06/10/2020
> Industrial PhD (7 publications and 2 industry reports) undergoing minor revision
> 
> A total of 25 journal articles, 5 industry reports, several conference presentations, and 3 articles under review
> Worked in research projects funded by University, pharmaceuticals, and other exteranl stakeholders.
> 
> Masters in Australia - GPA 6.625/7
> Deans medal and Dean's merit list x 2
> Top student award by Australian Epidemiological Association
> 
> Bachelor in Dental Surgery (Offshore)
> Gold medals for securing first rank in the State-level student cohort
> 
> Currently working as a casual Research Project Manager at an Australian Uni (salary below threshold)
> 
> 5 strong reference letters from University professors and Industry managers
> 
> Applied through an immigration agent but guess my profile wasn't good enough!
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Sorry to hear your rejection news. When did you graduate? Are you still within 3 years of graduation?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Has anyone received the autoreply email mention about which month's applications they are processing recently? Since I noticed there are some applicants from Oct and Nov who have got a reply.


----------



## Taotao

Did anyone apply for EOI in Sept 2020, waiting for UID?


----------



## expfr20

Melody-GTI said:


> Has anyone received the autoreply email mention about which month's applications they are processing recently? Since I noticed there are some applicants from Oct and Nov who have got a reply.


Last week it said September.


----------



## expfr20

Hopeful*16 said:


> Hi all
> I got a rejection email today after 7.5 months of waiting
> Applied under MedTech (Public health and Epidemiology) - Onshore
> EOI 06/10/2020
> Industrial PhD (7 publications and 2 industry reports) undergoing minor revision
> 
> A total of 25 journal articles, 5 industry reports, several conference presentations, and 3 articles under review
> Worked in research projects funded by University, pharmaceuticals, and other exteranl stakeholders.
> 
> Masters in Australia - GPA 6.625/7
> Deans medal and Dean's merit list x 2
> Top student award by Australian Epidemiological Association
> 
> Bachelor in Dental Surgery (Offshore)
> Gold medals for securing first rank in the State-level student cohort
> 
> Currently working as a casual Research Project Manager at an Australian Uni (salary below threshold)
> 
> 5 strong reference letters from University professors and Industry managers
> 
> Applied through an immigration agent but guess my profile wasn't good enough!
> 
> Wish you all the best!


That's messed up. However, you have a good profile. Apply again after you finish your PhD. Good luck.


----------



## yalemg

What will be the possible employment type for public health graduates


----------



## Meher_0519

proton23 said:


> Hi. I want to express gratitude to the members of this group. You have been very generous with your time and experience.
> 
> Sector: DigiTech
> Timeline: Four months from EOI to grant.
> Profile: Offshore with 20 years of solid ICT experience with a globally recognized technology company. Salary above threshold.
> 
> I had my doubts early on so I did a short consultation with an agent before I started on this journey. They told me my profile was a good candidate for GTI. If you have a similar profile, I believe 10 years of solid experience already makes you a strong candidate maybe even if your salary is not above the threshold. That conversation helped me decide to apply and clarified for me what the EOI reviewer is looking for.
> 
> Strong candidate or no, I believe the following helped.
> 
> I did not rush the EOI. I spent a lot of time rewriting my CV and personal statement. The CV tends to be very technical so I used the personal statement to present myself to those who will review my application who may or may not be very technical. I read and reread the eligibility requirements of the visa and made sure my CV, personal statement, and documents were aligned to the three main requirements: be a benefit to the community, ability to establish yourself, internationally recognized talent. A tip shared by several members. Thank you.
> 
> Organize documents to make them easier to review. When needed, I grouped similar documents together in one PDF and the first page was always a list and description of documents. Another tip shared by several members for which I am grateful.
> 
> I hope this also helps someone in some way. Good luck to all.


 Congratulations! I am also looking to apply under same target sector. Could you share some samples of your documents (obviously, non confidential) for reference.


----------



## DocHarp

djaiy said:


> I have UID,
> I am submitting my visa, what to do now. first I should verify PhD degree?


Has Home Affairs specifically asked you for this? It’s not required for everyone - I think it’s country specific. I didn’t need to and I know in the past some other people mentioned they didn’t need to. (In my EOI however, I did show a World Ranking for my institution and I’m from the US). If it wasn’t requested during the EOI phase (as it was for some) I would probably wait to see if you get a RFI for that.


----------



## djaiy

DocHarp said:


> Has Home Affairs specifically asked you for this? It’s not required for everyone - I think it’s country specific. I didn’t need to and I know in the past some other people mentioned they didn’t need to. (In my EOI however, I did show a World Ranking for my institution and I’m from the US). If it wasn’t requested during the EOI phase (as it was for some) I would probably wait to see if you get a RFI for that.


alright thanks


----------



## GtI applicant

Melody-GTI said:


> Has anyone received the autoreply email mention about which month's applications they are processing recently? Since I noticed there are some applicants from Oct and Nov who have got a reply.


Few weeks ago they were processing July applications  i applied in Nov and still waiting.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi guys, happy to share that a year-long roller-coaster journey finally ends with a positive conclusion. Our 858 visa has been granted today. Thanks to everyone in this forum and special thanks to @Bayleaf for the information/suggestions.

*My profile:*
Sector: MedTech/Health Industry (nothing mentioned in the invitation e-mail through)
Current position: i) Post-doc at a medical research institute in Melbourne (from Jan'20); current salary: 100k/yr, ii) Honorary Fellow (The University of Melbourne, iii) Assistant Professor at a public uni in home country (currently on leave)
Co-supervising (25%) a PhD student under Monash University
Representing the institute in a committee that includes 4 different medical institutes across Melbourne
PhD (Biomedical Science) from Monash University (April 2020)
Publications: 34 (citations: 650+; h-index: 13)
Several awards, conference presentations, scholarships and small grants
Reviewer for 20 different international journals (reviewed 50+ papers)
Guest editor: 2 special issues for Q1 journals
CIE of an MRFF funded project (1.2 million funded to my Supervisor)
Submitted two NHMRC ideas grants as chief investigator (CIA) (these include top scientists in the field as AIs)
Membership for international societies/organisations
Research focus: developing a drug for fatty liver but that may work for childhood diseases as well
Nominator: my institute as a organistation

*My timeline:*
28 May 2020: First EOI submitted while on a student visa
06 July 2020: Moved to a bridging visa for 485 application
23 July 2020: Got the rejection mail (EOI rejected due to bridging visa), they suggested me to re-apply after visa grant 
31 July 2020: 485 visa granted, submitted second EOI on the same day (I thought my EOI may get prioritised but that did not happen; but I did mention in my cover letter that my first EOI was rejected due to visa status and I am submitting a second EOI after change in my visa status)
23 April 2021: received UID (no RFI; I sent them additional documents like form 1000, reference letters, new publications, research project details while waiting)
06 May 2021: Visa application submitted
13 May 2021: Medical cleared
26 May 2021: 858 visa granted


----------



## expfr20

gtisp2020 said:


> Hi guys, happy to share that a year-long roller-coaster journey finally ends with a positive conclusion. Our 858 visa has been granted today. Thanks to everyone in this forum and special thanks to @Bayleaf for the information/suggestions.
> 
> *My profile:*
> Sector: MedTech/Health Industry (nothing mentioned in the invitation e-mail through)
> Current position: i) Post-doc at a medical research institute in Melbourne (from Jan'20); current salary: 100k/yr, ii) Honorary Fellow (The University of Melbourne, iii) Assistant Professor at a public uni in home country (currently on leave)
> Co-supervising (25%) a PhD student under Monash University
> Representing the institute in a committee that includes 4 different medical institutes across Melbourne
> PhD (Biomedical Science) from Monash University (April 2020)
> Publications: 34 (citations: 650+; h-index: 13)
> Several awards, conference presentations, scholarships and small grants
> Reviewer for 20 different international journals (reviewed 50+ papers)
> Guest editor: 2 special issues for Q1 journals
> CIE of an MRFF funded project (1.2 million funded to my Supervisor)
> Submitted two NHMRC ideas grants as chief investigator (CIA) (these include top scientists in the field as AIs)
> Membership for international societies/organisations
> Research focus: developing a drug for fatty liver but that may work for childhood diseases as well
> Nominator: my institute as a organistation
> 
> *My timeline:*
> 28 May 2020: First EOI submitted while on a student visa
> 06 July 2020: Moved to a bridging visa for 485 application
> 23 July 2020: Got the rejection mail (EOI rejected due to bridging visa), they suggested me to re-apply after visa grant
> 31 July 2020: 485 visa granted, submitted second EOI on the same day (I thought my EOI may get prioritised but that did not happen; but I did mention in my cover letter that my first EOI was rejected due to visa status and I am submitting a second EOI after change in my visa status)
> 23 April 2021: received UID (no RFI; I sent them additional documents like form 1000, reference letters, new publications, research project details while waiting)
> 06 May 2021: Visa application submitted
> 13 May 2021: Medical cleared
> 26 May 2021: 858 visa granted


Congrats!! You are very deserving, don't know why they took such an insane time. Crazy people working on cases.


----------



## QldYang

yalemg said:


> What will be the possible employment type for public health graduates


I choose statistician. That is because epidemiologist was included in the category.





1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1







www.abs.gov.au




Hope it helps.


----------



## Jesmine

Hi guys,
My visa granted yesterday (25/05/2021) and thanks to everyone in this forum for the information/suggestions.

Sector: MedTech/Health Industry 

My timeline:
28 June 2020: EOI submitted 
05 March 2021: RFI
19 March 2021: replied to RFI
23 April 2021: received UID 
07 May 2021: Visa application submitted
08 May 2021: Medical cleared
25 May 2021: 858 visa granted


----------



## KIM123

Hi All
My visa was granted today:

Sector: MedTech, Post Doc at a university in Sydney, salary below threshold, 12 publications, 15 conferences, 5 scholarships and awards.
Nominations from PhD and Post Doc supervisors.

My timeline:
End of July 2020: EOI submitted 
06 April 2021: received UID 
10 April 2021: Visa application submitted
27 April 2021: Request for PCC
25 May 2021: PCC submitted
26 May 2021: 858 visa granted 

Good luck everyone who are waiting for UID! From my personal experience, once you receive UID it would be much easier to secure the visa.


----------



## trevor jk

Jesmine said:


> Hi guys,
> My visa granted yesterday (25/05/2021) and thanks to everyone in this forum for the information/suggestions.
> 
> Sector: MedTech/Health Industry
> 
> My timeline:
> 28 June 2020: EOI submitted
> 05 March 2021: RFI
> 19 March 2021: replied to RFI
> 23 April 2021: received UID
> 07 May 2021: Visa application submitted
> 08 May 2021: Medical cleared
> 25 May 2021: 858 visa granted


Jesmine, Heartiest congratulations!!!
Please may I ask when your application moved from 'Received' to 'Initial assessment?' It doesn't sound like you had any s56 requests. All the best!


----------



## Taotao

Hi All,

I just received my UID today. My timeline:

EOI: 14/9/2020
UID: 26/05/2021 - no RFI


----------



## Jesmine

trevor jk said:


> Jesmine, Heartiest congratulations!!!
> Please may I ask when your application moved from 'Received' to 'Initial assessment?' It doesn't sound like you had any s56 requests. All the best!


Hi Trevor,
I have already replied to your message. Check your private message. 
No, I didn't receive any s56.

Jesmine


----------



## Karlos_lee

Hi Folks,
I really need your advices on my profile as I have been rejected once after applying GTI
Profile:

PHD in electronics engineer
3 journals (Q2, Q3), 3 conferences
currently working as software engineer in camera security company, salary below threshold.
onshore

I applied GTI and focused on ICT sector as it relates to my current job but got rejected.
I am planning to apply again and this time I will use my phd ( my research is about real time controlled system) and relates it to advanced manufacturing. 
My question is will I have any chance if I reapply? My phd and my current job are not related so it is hard to find the commons between these.Does anyone got invitation when your research and your current job are different? 

Thank you!


----------



## Eric Lin

Taotao said:


> Did anyone apply for EOI in Sept 2020, waiting for UID?


I am here with you .

Gold and Copper Explore Geologist.

Submit the EOI : 25 Sep 2020

Sent some further documents about annual income on 23 May 2021

Waiting for the result, no worries mate, take it easy!


----------



## Eric Lin

Taotao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my UID today. My timeline:
> 
> EOI: 14/9/2020
> UID: 26/05/2021 - no RFI


MANY CONGRATULATES!


----------



## Fo1991

Taotao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my UID today. My timeline:
> 
> EOI: 14/9/2020
> UID: 26/05/2021 - no RFI


Congrats 👍🏻
could you please share your achivements and condition


----------



## proton23

Meher_0519 said:


> Congratulations! I am also looking to apply under same target sector. Could you share some samples of your documents (obviously, non confidential) for reference.


Thanks. I sent the documents asked for in the EOI form, nothing more. Your CV and cover letter are the only ones you actually have to write yourself. Any CV template you choose will work as they are all basically the same on the inside. The cover letter is just an essay about you and why you qualify for the program.

Read descriptions of the visa on the Home Affairs website. Understanding what exactly they are looking for and the purpose for having this program will help guide your cover letter.

You must provide evidence for all three main requirements.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#Eligibility

They will grant you a visa because of what you can do there in the future (benefit to Australia, ability to establish yourself), but you have to convince them with your outstanding achievements in the past (international achievements and the right skills). End your cover letter with a focus on the future.

Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## proton23

DocHarp said:


> Hey Lucas,
> 
> Out of curiosity, when did you submit your EOI?
> 
> I also received this when I was applying and thought the same thing you as you - “what more do you want from me?! I’ve given you everything I have!”
> 
> Ultimately, I think they are interested in you and need something more to push you over the edge. I’ve included my profile below. Most was included in my original EOI but after they requested more info for achievements, I thought really hard about what I could genuinely include more and added a summary of my key projects/ their impact as well as a “conceptual” pitch deck for the organization I wanted to start in Australia. I also added an additional article feature that was recently done on me by an organization Im associated with. Those additions, plus my nominator’s contact info, earned me an invitation.
> 
> My advice to you is to think long and hard about what else you can add. Have you included a summary of key projects? Have you ever started/ founded a business or do you have a business idea? Perhaps you can make a pitch deck for it. Have you searched the internet for any article or feature that mentions your name? Have you gotten a few letters of recommendation from previous employers? Do you have any glowing emails from clients or employers praising you?
> 
> When I submitted my additional information, i included all the evidence from my original EOI plus the additional stuff that wasn’t there before. I then made a list of everything I included and explicitly called out what was new so they saw that I made an effort.
> 
> Good luck!


I just want to say, anyone who has received an RFI will find this post to be very helpful. Thanks, @DocHarp.


----------



## FrenchFinTech78

Hi All,

I've received my UID today (I'm offshore). Sector: FinTech with 20+ years of experience, Ph.D. and awards.

My timeline:
09 April 2021: EOI submitted
22 April 2021: RFI received
10 May 2021: replied to RFI
25 May 2021: received UID 

I'm looking into a relocation timeline since we're offshore right now. How long do I have to relocate my family to Australia once 858 visa is granted? From what I'm reading, I have 12 months to use the invitation code but what about the visa itself? Are we talking about the 5-year travel facility?

Many thanks

Crossing my fingers for those waiting on their UIDs and visas.


----------



## amitkrjha

Congratulations ! Yes you get 5 years travel facility


----------



## Taotao

Fo1991 said:


> Congrats 👍🏻
> could you please share your achivements and condition


My basic information.

Onshore
EOI: 14/9/2020
UID: 26/05/2021 - no RFI 

1. Submitted my Ph.D. thesis in July of 2020 and got my Ph.D. degree in Nov of 2020.
2. Published several Top-tier conferences and Journal papers.
3. Got one industry postdoc offer at one University in July of 2020. (Salary. 9w + 17% super fixed 2 years).
4. Got an ARC postdoc research fellow offer at another University in Mar of 2021. (Salary. 9.5w + 17% super fixed 2 years).


----------



## khushabivet

Hi friends, 

Is there anyone (or know someone) in this forum who re-submitted an expression of interest and was successful after initial rejection?

Thanks


----------



## fblues

Taotao said:


> My basic information.
> 
> Onshore
> EOI: 14/9/2020
> UID: 26/05/2021 - no RFI
> 
> 1. Submitted my Ph.D. thesis in July of 2020 and got my Ph.D. degree in Nov of 2020.
> 2. Published several Top-tier conferences and Journal papers.
> 3. Got one industry postdoc offer at one University in July of 2020. (Salary. 9w + 17% super fixed 2 years).
> 4. Got an ARC postdoc research fellow offer at another University in Mar of 2021. (Salary. 9.5w + 17% super fixed 2 years).


Congratulations! Did you have a nominator with Form 1000 filled ?


----------



## DocHarp

Karlos_lee said:


> Hi Folks,
> I really need your advices on my profile as I have been rejected once after applying GTI
> Profile:
> 
> PHD in electronics engineer
> 3 journals (Q2, Q3), 3 conferences
> currently working as software engineer in camera security company, salary below threshold.
> onshore
> 
> I applied GTI and focused on ICT sector as it relates to my current job but got rejected.
> I am planning to apply again and this time I will use my phd ( my research is about real time controlled system) and relates it to advanced manufacturing.
> My question is will I have any chance if I reapply? My phd and my current job are not related so it is hard to find the commons between these.Does anyone got invitation when your research and your current job are different?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Karlos,

Did they give a reason for the rejection? Also, when did you get your PhD?


In general, the GTI wants you to demonstrate that you have some extraordinary skill in a given sector. Everything you submit should relate to that sector in some way. I think getting an invite as a “recent” PhD graduate (within the last 3ish years) is easier than as a professional (unless you exceed the salary requirements) so if you are a recent grad - you just need to sell yourself.

I’m not sure why you say your current job and PhD are not related - they are both in engineering. The specific topic of your research is not important because you developed transferable skills in the PhD that is relevant.

I can’t say what your chances are if you reapply or if it makes sense to do so but if you do decide to, I’d recommend:

applying for whatever sector is closest to your PhD as that is where your qualifications, publications, and conference are from
Research the transferable skills that come from having a PhD, generally and in engineering
Include Australian job postings in the sector you are applying and write a mini cover letter explaining how your experience as a electronics engineer PhD and software engineer makes you highly qualified (this is where those transferable skills come in)

Sorry to hear your EOI was rejected the first time and good luck with whatever you decide in the future!


----------



## jeanfils

Hi all,

I recall reading materials that the high income threshold has to be made up of income relevant to the target sector, however I cannot locate this info now. does anybody know the source?

thanks


----------



## Taotao

fblues said:


> Congratulations! Did you have a nominator with Form 1000 filled ?


Thanks. I haven't submitted Form 1000 in my EOI phase.


----------



## Gdaystraya

Lets say if the applicant applied for the VISA from Australia, and had to travel to his/her home country while the application is in progress. Will it change the way the VISA is processed?
I mean, will he need to be in Australia when the decision is made?


----------



## NB

Gdaystraya said:


> Lets say if the applicant applied for the VISA from Australia, and had to travel to his/her home country while the application is in progress. Will it change the way the VISA is processed?
> I mean, will he need to be in Australia when the decision is made?


It’s no longer necessary to be in the country or out of the country when the decision is made 
It’s just that if you are offshore, the chances of delays in grants increase
Cheers


----------



## Gdaystraya

NB said:


> It’s no longer necessary to be in the country or out of the country when the decision is made
> It’s just that if you are offshore, the chances of delays in grants increase
> Cheers


Should I inform the case officer if I have left Australia during the Visa application process?


----------



## NB

Gdaystraya said:


> Should I inform the case officer if I have left Australia during the Visa application process?


If you have been invited and submitted your application, then you have to use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new address and contact details 
Cheers


----------



## sameh2030

Received my golden email today, finally after long waiting.

Good luck for those waiting for grant and wishing all the best for those still waitng for the UID.

Here is my timeline on my own way:


----------



## GTI+2020oct

Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline: 

EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
UID: 29th May 2021
No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer. 

My profile: 

PhD 2017, 
Several publications in top tier journals 
10+ conference presentations 
Guest reviewer for several journals
Lecturer in one of the Australian universities

I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go! 

All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


----------



## narayan_pant

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
> UID: 29th May 2021
> No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer.
> 
> My profile:
> 
> PhD 2017,
> Several publications in top tier journals
> 10+ conference presentations
> Guest reviewer for several journals
> Lecturer in one of the Australian universities
> 
> I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go!
> 
> All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


Congratulations and best of luck for further process. Could you please tell what target area you applied and when you submitted eoi were you within 3 years of your PHD completion.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
> UID: 29th May 2021
> No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer.
> 
> My profile:
> 
> PhD 2017,
> Several publications in top tier journals
> 10+ conference presentations
> Guest reviewer for several journals
> Lecturer in one of the Australian universities
> 
> I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go!
> 
> All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


Congrats! So they have started October cases.


----------



## GTI+2020oct

narayan_pant said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for further process. Could you please tell what target area you applied and when you submitted eoi were you within 3 years of your PHD completion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Fintech, I was within 3 years of my PhD completion when I applied.


----------



## Fo1991

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
> UID: 29th May 2021
> No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer.
> 
> My profile:
> 
> PhD 2017,
> Several publications in top tier journals
> 10+ conference presentations
> Guest reviewer for several journals
> Lecturer in one of the Australian universities
> 
> I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go!
> 
> All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


Congrats 🥳 in which sector ? whats your current employment ?


----------



## GTI+2020oct

Fo1991 said:


> Congrats 🥳 in which sector ? whats your current employment ?


See this: Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


----------



## djaiy

"An average band score of at least 4.5 based on the 4 test components"
Means 4.5 in each ielts component? What if one has 4 in one of them?


----------



## NB

djaiy said:


> "An average band score of at least 4.5 based on the 4 test components"
> Means 4.5 in each ielts component? What if one has 4 in one of them?


You are using this score for what purpose?
Cheers


----------



## Ken Maina

Dear Friends,

I have been in this forum for a couple of months now and it has given me immense knowledge during this period through your valuable comments. I would like to share my good news as I finally received my UID.

Below is my profile and Journey;

Industry: Financial Services & FinTech
Highest Degree - Bachelors in IT
Status: Offshore -Kenya
Search of nominator started - March 2021.Got from a former colleague
Submitted EOI: 1st April 2021
Received UID: 27th May 2021
No RFI
Salary: Above (>FWHIT)
Nominator form 1000 included from highly skilled technology professional in Australia plus included my cover letter highlighting prominence, international recognition and contribution when I migrate to Australia
No Australian job offer
Used Migration Agent-Hannan Tew
17 years industry experience in various financial, manufacturing and advertisement space. I have held several senior executive C-level positions and oversaw huge projects that had high impact to the industry. Shared a summary of my key projects/ their high impact-interest in AI/ML & robotics. Currently in charge of innovations
Various Conference talks/presentations in Europe and Africa
Awards in financial industry
Membership for international societies/organizations
Reference Letters- Submitted 4 reference letters from high calibre professional. All are prominent executives
Several industry certifications
I am now going to start the Visa application process. For those who are awaiting for an UID be patient it will eventually come. I wish you all best of luck.


----------



## SHW

Ken Maina said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been in this forum for a couple of months now and it has given me immense knowledge during this period through your valuable comments. I would like to share my good news as I finally received my UID.
> 
> Below is my profile and Journey;
> 
> Industry: Financial Services & FinTech
> Highest Degree - Bachelors in IT
> Status: Offshore -Kenya
> Search of nominator started - March 2021.Got from a former colleague
> Submitted EOI: 1st April 2021
> Received UID: 27th May 2021
> No RFI
> Salary: Above (>FWHIT)
> Nominator form 1000 included from highly skilled technology professional in Australia plus included my cover letter highlighting prominence, international recognition and contribution when I migrate to Australia
> No Australian job offer
> Used Migration Agent-Hannan Tew
> 17 years industry experience in various financial, manufacturing and advertisement space. I have held several senior executive C-level positions and oversaw huge projects that had high impact to the industry. Shared a summary of my key projects/ their high impact-interest in AI/ML & robotics. Currently in charge of innovations
> Various Conference talks/presentations in Europe and Africa
> Awards in financial industry
> Membership for international societies/organizations
> Reference Letters- Submitted 4 reference letters from high calibre professional. All are prominent executives
> Several industry certifications
> I am now going to start the Visa application process. For those who are awaiting for an UID be patient it will eventually come. I wish you all best of luck.


Congratulations friend. If you dont mind let ke know the service of your agent, how much you paid and whether you recommond to others?
Good luck for your visa process.
SHW


----------



## Achandra

Hi All,

I finally submitted my EOI today but the notification said that "you'd not receive any email, we will contact you soon." Is that the norm?

Also, I forgot to attach a few supporting documents (letters of recommendation). Is there a way to upload them now? Or I just have to wait untill I receive an invitation/confirmation/RFI?


----------



## djaiy

NB said:


> You are using this score for what purpose?
> Cheers


858 visa for dependent


----------



## Bayleaf

Achandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally submitted my EOI today but the notification said that "you'd not receive any email, we will contact you soon." Is that the norm?


Yes



Achandra said:


> Also, I forgot to attach a few supporting documents (letters of recommendation). Is there a way to upload them now? Or I just have to wait untill I receive an invitation/confirmation/RFI?


Read this


----------



## Anurag123

Achandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally submitted my EOI today but the notification said that "you'd not receive any email, we will contact you soon." Is that the norm?
> 
> Also, I forgot to attach a few supporting documents (letters of recommendation). Is there a way to upload them now? Or I just have to wait untill I receive an invitation/confirmation/RFI?


Yeah you can mail them by mentioning the passport number in the subject of your email
[email protected]


----------



## Achandra

Anurag123 said:


> Yeah you can mail them by mentioning the passport number in the subject of your email
> [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## Achandra

Bayleaf said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Read this


Thanks!


----------



## gtcamer

Hello,
Please I'm on ImmiAccount and seem not to see where to attach passport photos. 
Help please...


----------



## Bayleaf

gtcamer said:


> Hello,
> Please I'm on ImmiAccount and seem not to see where to attach passport photos.
> Help please...


I uploaded it under:
Evidence type: National Identity Document (other than Passport)
Document type: Other (specify)
Mentioned it's passport photo in the "Description".


----------



## Fo1991

gtcamer said:


> Hello,
> Please I'm on ImmiAccount and seem not to see where to attach passport photos.
> Help please...


put it in Travel Document


----------



## KRH28

gtcamer said:


> Hello,
> Please I'm on ImmiAccount and seem not to see where to attach passport photos.
> Help please...


I didn't even end up attaching them at all. After paying to have them taken, I didn't find an obvious place to upload them so I didn't. They were never requested by the CO either.


----------



## hannal

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
> UID: 29th May 2021
> No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer.
> 
> My profile:
> 
> PhD 2017,
> Several publications in top tier journals
> 10+ conference presentations
> Guest reviewer for several journals
> Lecturer in one of the Australian universities
> 
> I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go!
> 
> All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


Congrats!
I have similar profile. Still waiting. Are you currently teaching FinTech at Australian university? Many thanks


----------



## darkknight2099

Global talent seates reduced to 11,000 from the 15,000. 
Source:




__





Global talent migrants cut, skilled migrants up as calls grow for reform







amp.smh.com.au





Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

Does anyone know how long ACS takes to decide whether they want to provide someone a nomination or not? And if they do, how long do they take to issue the nomination? Thanks!


----------



## expfr20

darkknight2099 said:


> Global talent seates reduced to 11,000 from the 15,000.
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global talent migrants cut, skilled migrants up as calls grow for reform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I think it makes sense since they have reduced the number of invitations for master's and bachelor's degree holders.


----------



## fairy_n1361

Has anyone emailed "[email protected]" and received response?
I have not received any response.


----------



## expfr20

fairy_n1361 said:


> Has anyone emailed "[email protected]" and received response?
> I have not received any response.


Isn't it [email protected]?


----------



## Anurag123

darkknight2099 said:


> Global talent seates reduced to 11,000 from the 15,000.
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global talent migrants cut, skilled migrants up as calls grow for reform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


For the year 2020-21 its 15,000. I have submitted my EOI in April-21 so do I fall under the year 2020-21 or the financial year in which I receive(probably 2021-22) the invitation?


----------



## NB

Anurag123 said:


> For the year 2020-21 its 15,000. I have submitted my EOI in April-21 so do I fall under the year 2020-21 or the financial year in which I receive(probably 2021-22) the invitation?


The quota is for the grant not EOI or invites
They can invite any number of applicants they want but they can’t grant more then the limit set by the parliament in that FY
Cheers


----------



## fairy_n1361

expfr20 said:


> Isn't it [email protected]?


I thought this email is for Pre-UID. I have already received UID. No news from the application lodgement. 
Do i have to email [email protected]?


----------



## Coco Hana

fairy_n1361 said:


> I thought this email is for Pre-UID. I have already received UID. No news from the application lodgement.
> Do i have to email [email protected]?


It should be [email protected]homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## fairy_n1361

Coco Hana said:


> It should be [email protected]homeaffairs.gov.au


YEs, I emailed to this address and no reply.


----------



## Coco Hana

fairy_n1361 said:


> YEs, I emailed to this address and no reply.


Sorry to hear that, I just know 1 person, he sent to this email address and they replied him properly


----------



## Ken Maina

SHW said:


> Congratulations friend. If you dont mind let ke know the service of your agent, how much you paid and whether you recommond to others?
> Good luck for your visa process.
> SHW


Thank you. Yes i do highly recommend Hannan as they are very good with their service and will answer all your questions. As for the costs its on their website so you can check the level you need for their service.


----------



## Dr.M.A. Zein

Hi Friends,
I really need your advice on my profile as I want to apply for the Global Talent Visa 858 in the *Education field* as I’m an associate professor in the Faculty of Science. I’m in the University education field for 25 years.
*Profile:*

PhD in Organic Chemistry since 2008
Associate professor ( organic chemistry) in 2021
20 Publications in international journals
7 National and International Conferences
Supervising 6 Master’s theses and one PhD thesis
Teaching various scientific curricula
Experienced as a Professional trainer


----------



## Dr.M.A. Zein

Please, have anybody applied for the Global Talent Visa 858 in the Education field?
I need some Information.


----------



## tomd

Hi all,
Newbie here.
I already lodged my visa application, received form s56 and provided supporting documents as per request.
It has been 1 week since then.
Appreciate very much if anyone can advise on the followings:
1. Success rate of visa application after being invited and submitting supporting documents (s56)?
2. Typical processing time for this visa
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dr.M.A. Zein

tomd said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie here.
> I already lodged my visa application, received form s56 and provided supporting documents as per request.
> It has been 1 week since then.
> Appreciate very much if anyone can advise on the followings:
> 1. Success rate of visa application after being invited and submitting supporting documents (s56)?
> 2. Typical processing time for this visa
> Thank you in advance.


At which field?


----------



## KRH28

tomd said:


> 1. Success rate of visa application after being invited and submitting supporting documents (s56)?


As of 19 February 2021, the grant rate is 99.8% regardless of sector. Source. I doubt you'll find a statistic that gives a breakdown specifically regarding s56.



tomd said:


> 2. Typical processing time for this visa


As of 22 February 2021, the average processing time is 90 days. Source. According to the published time frames, 75% are finalized within 65 days and 90% within 3 months. Source. Anecdotally, it seems many here have their visas finalized in a much shorter time frame, seemingly dependent on whether you are onshore or offshore. Personally, mine was 31 days from lodge to grant and 13 days after the s56 response.


----------



## QldYang

Hi,
Have you submitted form 888 to support the relationship with your partner? The full name of the form is "Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application". Thanks for your advice.


----------



## darkknight2099

Anurag123 said:


> For the year 2020-21 its 15,000. I have submitted my EOI in April-21 so do I fall under the year 2020-21 or the financial year in which I receive(probably 2021-22) the invitation?


Latest figures indicates they did not even reached to 10,000 this year. Thus, it make sense to reduce the quota for this program.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomd

tomd said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie here.





Dr.M.A. Zein said:


> At which field?


Mine is Energy.


----------



## tomd

KRH28 said:


> As of 19 February 2021, the grant rate is 99.8% regardless of sector. Source. I doubt you'll find a statistic that gives a breakdown specifically regarding s56.
> 
> 
> As of 22 February 2021, the average processing time is 90 days. Source. According to the published time frames, 75% are finalized within 65 days and 90% within 3 months. Source. Anecdotally, it seems many here have their visas finalized in a much shorter time frame, seemingly dependent on whether you are onshore or offshore. Personally, mine was 31 days from lodge to grant and 13 days after the s56 response.



Thank you. Great to hear that. The good news is that grant rate is close to 100%. And the bad news is that it is not 100%. There are few cases that was not granted. I just wonder what the reason are: failure to provide supporting documents, withdrawal, false declaration/statement, etc. I guess nobody has that information.
I am offshore and have never been to Australia. It kind of makes sense, considering all the checks required for visa processing.
Thank you a lot.


----------



## expfr20

expfr20 said:


> Does anyone know how long ACS takes to decide whether they want to provide someone a nomination or not? And if they do, how long do they take to issue the nomination? Thanks!


Any idea?


----------



## ParryB

KRH28 said:


> As of 19 February 2021, the grant rate is 99.8% regardless of sector. Source. I doubt you'll find a statistic that gives a breakdown specifically regarding s56.
> 
> 
> 
> As of 22 February 2021, the average processing time is 90 days. Source. According to the published time frames, 75% are finalized within 65 days and 90% within 3 months. Source. Anecdotally, it seems many here have their visas finalized in a much shorter time frame, seemingly dependent on whether you are onshore or offshore. Personally, mine was 31 days from lodge to grant and 13 days after the s56 response.


Hi,
Received UID on 2nd Feb'21, applied visa on 25th Feb'21, all s56 document submitted on 30th March'20, my application is still under "further assessment" from 1st April'21. No decision yet. Agent says processing time marked 18 to 20 months so we can't ask officials about delay. Don't know why it takes so long. Is there any way to direct ask DOHA officials about delay?


----------



## KRH28

tomd said:


> Thank you. Great to hear that. The good news is that grant rate is close to 100%. And the bad news is that it is not 100%. There are few cases that was not granted. I just wonder what the reason are: failure to provide supporting documents, withdrawal, false declaration/statement, etc. I guess nobody has that information.
> I am offshore and have never been to Australia. It kind of makes sense, considering all the checks required for visa processing.
> Thank you a lot.


I believe the "major" reasons for refusal would be failing to meet the character requirements, failing to meet the health requirements, or making a false declaration. If you have no criminal history, no major health concerns, and fill the forms honestly and correctly, there should be no real reason for concern about refusal.


----------



## KRH28

ParryB said:


> Hi,
> Received UID on 2nd Feb'21, applied visa on 25th Feb'21, all s56 document submitted on 30th March'20, my application is still under "further assessment" from 1st April'21. No decision yet. Agent says processing time marked 18 to 20 months so we can't ask officials about delay. Don't know why it takes so long. Is there any way to direct ask DOHA officials about delay?


These time frames are for the Distinguished Talent pathway and appear as a result of a glitch in the system. You can find proof of this in this forum if you search back a bit. So long as you supplied your UID when lodging the application, you will be processed under the Global Talent pathway. In my case, the estimate was showing 18 to 20 months when I lodged, but at some point during processing switched to the correct range of 65 days to 3 months. If you've supplied all requested documents, you should hear in due time.


----------



## donsmj

ParryB said:


> Hi,
> Received UID on 2nd Feb'21, applied visa on 25th Feb'21, all s56 document submitted on 30th March'20, my application is still under "further assessment" from 1st April'21. No decision yet. Agent says processing time marked 18 to 20 months so we can't ask officials about delay. Don't know why it takes so long. Is there any way to direct ask DOHA officials about delay?


S56 submitted on 3th May and still there is no news.


----------



## Dr.M.A. Zein

Dr.M.A. Zein said:


> Hi Friends,
> I really need your advice on my profile as I want to apply for the Global Talent Visa 858 in the *Education field* as I’m an associate professor in the Faculty of Science. I’m in the University education field for 25 years.
> *Profile:*
> 
> PhD in Organic Chemistry since 2008
> Associate professor ( organic chemistry) in 2021
> 20 Publications in international journals
> 7 National and International Conferences
> Supervising 6 Master’s theses and one PhD thesis
> Teaching various scientific curricula
> Experienced as a Professional trainer


Could you help me, please?


----------



## Achandra

So now since I have submitted the EOI (past saturday), when shall I except any form of acknowledgement. Or do we only hear in case a UID is granted or RFI requested?

In the background, I am planning to get done with:
1) English test if I need to switch to a point based application. Will you advice IELTS or PTE? FYI, given my MS iss from US, I do qualify for functional english so won't be needed for GTI route
2) PCC from the counties I have lived in last 10 years

Does that make sense? Any other advice?


----------



## expfr20

Achandra said:


> So now since I have submitted the EOI (past saturday), when shall I except any form of acknowledgement. Or do we only hear in case a UID is granted or RFI requested?
> 
> In the background, I am planning to get done with:
> 1) English test if I need to switch to a point based application. Will you advice IELTS or PTE? FYI, given my MS iss from US, I do qualify for functional english so won't be needed for GTI route
> 2) PCC from the counties I have lived in last 10 years
> 
> Does that make sense? Any other advice?


There won't be any acknowledgment. You will only hear if UID granted, RFI issued, or case Rejected.


----------



## Achandra

expfr20 said:


> There won't be any acknowledgment. You will only hear if UID granted, RFI issued, or case Rejected.


Thanks! So it may be a few months till there's any buzz. Any thoughts on other questions?


----------



## expfr20

Achandra said:


> Thanks! So it may be a few months till there's any buzz. Any thoughts on other questions?


You may start. I think they give enough time though if you receive UID.


----------



## Coco Hana

Dr.M.A. Zein said:


> Could you help me, please?


You can submit, prepare evidence to proof each requirements from Gt program


----------



## nilajha

I think this is the worst waiting that I have ever faced  submitted EOI in late Dec 2020 (medtech sector) haven't heard yet. Has anyone received response for EOI's submitted during that time? Wondering what month are they processing.


----------



## YZDMZ

nilajha said:


> I think this is the worst waiting that I have ever faced  submitted EOI in late Dec 2020 (medtech sector) haven't heard yet. Has anyone received response for EOI's submitted during that time? Wondering what month are they processing.


According to the auto reply email from GT office that we have received this Monday, they are currently processing the EOI application submitted on September 2021.


----------



## darkknight2099

YZDMZ said:


> According to the auto reply email from GT office that we have received this Monday, they are currently processing the EOI application submitted on September 2021.


So they work in future now.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyana

Hi, I have received the RFI today, only asking " Please advise if your phd has been conferred and if so provide your graduation certificate."

Since I submitted my EOI, I did not update GTI office anything. Is that a bad sign or a good sign for just a single request?

Thank you.


----------



## Davidtim

Lyana said:


> Hi, I have received the RFI today, only asking " Please advise if your phd has been conferred and if so provide your graduation certificate."
> 
> Since I submitted my EOI, I did not update GTI office anything. Is that a bad sign or a good sign for just a single request?
> 
> Thank you.


I think that is actually a good progress because you are probably near to be granted a UID. I would provide them every update I have that may add to my application, not only the PhD conferral. If not conferred, you can explain where you are the expected dates you may be conferred. May I ask when you submitted your EoI? Good luck!


----------



## Lyana

Davidtim said:


> I think that is actually a good progress because you are probably near to be granted a UID. I would provide them every update I have that may add to my application, not only the PhD conferral. If not conferred, you can explain where you are the expected dates you may be conferred. May I ask when you submitted your EoI? Good luck!


Thank you, I submitted in October, 2020.


----------



## Davidtim

Lyana said:


> Thank you, I submitted in October, 2020.


Great! that means they started October although their autoreply still says September. Which sector are you applying? and do you remember in which week of October you submitted?


----------



## Anurag123

Hi Everyone,
Does nominator receive any email from global talent regarding confirmation during EOI processing stage?
What kind of documents they expect from nominator other than Form 1000 and ID details in later stages of processing?


----------



## Zmajche88

Anurag123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does nominator receive any email from global talent regarding confirmation during EOI processing stage?
> What kind of documents they expect from nominator other than Form 1000 and ID details in later stages of processing?


Our nominator didn't get any emails/calls. Not in EOI stage, not in Visa application stage. She did provide full form 1000, her CV (with links to her articles etc) and her statement letter. It does say passport, but they never asked (they do have their details fill out in form 1000).


----------



## mjw20

Hey Everyone,

I have been contacted by the GTI office, currently they are asking me to privde evidence of nominator, I am offshore, and don't have too much connections in Australia, so just wondering, if there is anyone have similar situation, and how do u solved it, I am in data science, and I understand, there is ASC can do it, I have emailed them, but want to secure a second option. Cheers!


----------



## Lyana

Davidtim said:


> Great! that means they started October although their autoreply still says September. Which sector are you applying? and do you remember in which week of October you submitted?


I am under MedTech, and applied around the first week.


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have been contacted by the GTI office, currently they are asking me to privde evidence of nominator, I am offshore, and don't have too much connections in Australia, so just wondering, if there is anyone have similar situation, and how do u solved it, I am in data science, and I understand, there is ASC can do it, I have emailed them, but want to secure a second option. Cheers!


When did you submit it? I have the same concern.


----------



## Bruce kk

mjw20 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have been contacted by the GTI office, currently they are asking me to privde evidence of nominator, I am offshore, and don't have too much connections in Australia, so just wondering, if there is anyone have similar situation, and how do u solved it, I am in data science, and I understand, there is ASC can do it, I have emailed them, but want to secure a second option. Cheers!


Hi , mate , Did u submit the form 1000 or the nominator details when u submitted the EOI stage ? Cheers , Bruce


----------



## cahnr

Hi All (especially those, who applied in October),

I stopped checking this forum and tracking the progress, but today I received an Invitation Letter from the Global Talent Visa Program.

My profile: applied 6 October 2020, Energy Sector, Master of environmental engineering, am onshore and working in renewables and meet the income threshold requirement.


----------



## mjw20

expfr20 said:


> When did you submit it? I have the same concern.


I applied last year October.


----------



## mjw20

Bruce kk said:


> Hi , mate , Did u submit the form 1000 or the nominator details when u submitted the EOI stage ? Cheers , Bruce


No I didn't provide any thing for the nominator when I submitted my EOI


----------



## expfr20

cahnr said:


> Hi All (especially those, who applied in October),
> 
> I stopped checking this forum and tracking the progress, but today I received an Invitation Letter from the Global Talent Visa Program.
> 
> My profile: applied 6 October 2020, Energy Sector, Master of environmental engineering, am onshore and working in renewables and meet the income threshold requirement.


Lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Bruce kk

mjw20 said:


> No I didn't provide any thing for the nominator when I submitted my EOI


Thanks mate , In my view , if they ask you for the further evidencec , I believe if you offer these documents , you would get the UID soon , Cheers , Bruce


----------



## mjw20

Bruce kk said:


> Thanks mate , In my view , if they ask you for the further evidencec , I believe if you offer these documents , you would get the UID soon , Cheers , Bruce


finger crossed! thanks!


----------



## BharathT

cahnr said:


> Hi All (especially those, who applied in October),
> 
> I stopped checking this forum and tracking the progress, but today I received an Invitation Letter from the Global Talent Visa Program.
> 
> My profile: applied 6 October 2020, Energy Sector, Master of environmental engineering, am onshore and working in renewables and meet the income threshold requirement.


Can you please share your profile details like your PhD, experience, and research papers?

I am also from Energy Sector (RE) and applied in March 2021 and waiting.


----------



## ImmiAU

Attention: the invitation will be limited to 1 year which has no expire time before.

"The Global Talent program is subject to annual review of visa and policy settings, which are subject to change. Invitations are now valid for 12 months."

Feedback from official letter.

 We are currently processing EOIs submitted in *September 2020*
· On 27 February 2021 the Distinguished Talent visa was renamed the Global Talent visa
· From 20 January 2021, Masters by Coursework, Masters by Research and Bachelor with Honours graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the Global Talent Visa Program solely on the basis of these qualifications


----------



## kk456

Hello Everyone, 

Would some please highlight what should my prospective employer mention in my recommendation letter? They cannot give me job offer as they do not have any openings at the moment but the manager whom I worked on some research project, can write the recommendation for me. TIA


----------



## tnk009

Dr.M.A. Zein said:


> Could you help me, please?


Instead of waiting for people to give their opinion, maybe you want to take a chance and applied for it.
No harm in applying if you are ticking all boxes.


----------



## Hunter_u

Hi guys, 

The department requires evidence for the nominator's Australian citizenship or immigration status (see below).
· If you are being nominated by an individual evidence of their Australian citizenship or immigration status such as their passport or visa evidence.

My nominator is an Australian permanent resident. Can I use his passport (issued by his home country) as evidence?
Or do I need other documents?


----------



## Coco Hana

Hunter_u said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The department requires evidence for the nominator's Australian citizenship or immigration status (see below).
> · If you are being nominated by an individual evidence of their Australian citizenship or immigration status such as their passport or visa evidence.
> 
> My nominator is an Australian permanent resident. Can I use his passport (issued by his home country) as evidence?
> Or do I need other documents?


It should be the PR document, my nominator give it to me. However, some one did not submit anything for this requirement since it is too much privacy


----------



## cahnr

BharathT said:


> Can you please share your profile details like your PhD, experience, and research papers?
> 
> I am also from Energy Sector (RE) and applied in March 2021 and waiting.


My highest degree is Master of Engineering. I believe they recognise my working experience as an exceptional track record of professional achievement. I work in renewables with large scale projects considered of State significance.


----------



## trevor jk

Friends,
Absolutely thrilled to share that we just received our visa grant. 

Our timeline-
Submitted EOI: 15 April 2021
UID received: 4 May 2021 (no RFI)
858 visa lodged: 7 May 2021
Medical clearances: 17 May 2021 
Police clearances: 20 May 2021
858 visa granted: 4 Jun 2021 (no s56)

Profile-
I am from Singapore. Health industries sector.
Director level health research administrator 
Have been involved with starting up and leading large health research projects (international participation). 
Provided 4 reference letters (old letters from top officials who supported my promotions).
My nominator is a collaborating scientist (management level) that I currently work with.
Bsc (Hons) Australia; MBA UK
Salary: markedly above FWHIT

We didn't wait long and it was already exhausting. They usually give out the largest number of grants in June (just before the end of FY), so my fingers are crossed for all of you. 

Special thanks to the many angels who provided me with advice along the way _you know who you are._
I wish you all well on your forward journey. God bless.


----------



## BharathT

cahnr said:


> My highest degree is Master of Engineering. I believe they recognise my working experience as an exceptional track record of professional achievement. I work in renewables with large scale projects considered of State significance.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nat_Live

Any offshore successful applicant has recently arrived in Australia with GTI PR visa? As I understand the first entry date will remain the same for Subclass 858 and a travel facilitation letter is not required.


----------



## expfr20

trevor jk said:


> Friends,
> Absolutely thrilled to share that we just received our visa grant.
> 
> Our timeline-
> Submitted EOI: 15 April 2021
> UID received: 4 May 2021 (no RFI)
> 858 visa lodged: 7 May 2021
> Medical clearances: 17 May 2021
> Police clearances: 20 May 2021
> 858 visa granted: 4 Jun 2021 (no s56)
> 
> Profile-
> I am from Singapore. Health industries sector.
> Director level health research administrator
> Have been involved with starting up and leading large health research projects (international participation).
> Provided 4 reference letters (old letters from top officials who supported my promotions).
> My nominator is a collaborating scientist (management level) that I currently work with.
> Bsc (Hons) Australia; MBA UK
> Salary: markedly above FWHIT
> 
> We didn't wait long and it was already exhausting. They usually give out the largest number of grants in June (just before the end of FY), so my fingers are crossed for all of you.
> 
> Special thanks to the many angels who provided me with advice along the way _you know who you are._
> I wish you all well on your forward journey. God bless.


Congrats!

"They usually give out the largest number of grants in June (just before the end of FY), so my fingers are crossed for all of you." . Hoping so, already been waiting for more than 6 months.


----------



## DocHarp

mjw20 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have been contacted by the GTI office, currently they are asking me to privde evidence of nominator, I am offshore, and don't have too much connections in Australia, so just wondering, if there is anyone have similar situation, and how do u solved it, I am in data science, and I understand, there is ASC can do it, I have emailed them, but want to secure a second option. Cheers!


I also didn’t have any connections in my field and received the RFI for nominator details. I ended up emailing research group leaders, calling national science associations in Australia, and sending LinkedIn messages to random people in leadership positions in my field in Australia. I also emailed old bosses from my country and posted a public plea on my LinkedIn page. One of my connections ultimately put me in touch with someone who was able to nominate me.

My advice is to tap into your network. You never know who knows someone.

A RFI is a positive thing. It means they are interested and need something to push you over the line.


----------



## Heimand

Hi guys, this is my first post. I have a question: 
How does the GTI for fast track works. There is an option in the EOI about if you have GT officer. How can I contact one before submiting my GTI application?


----------



## expfr20

Heimand said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I have a question:
> How does the GTI for fast track works. There is an option in the EOI about if you have GT officer. How can I contact one before submiting my GTI application?


Search for GTOs in your region. Their emails are listed on the website. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us


----------



## kundikoi

expfr20 said:


> Search for GTOs in your region. Their emails are listed on the website. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us


And read the forum from the very beginning


----------



## lostman

rabit said:


> Yeah, I was able to get a date in March using this method. However, it's still after the 28-day deadline. As a precaution, I want to upload the appointment details to the immi account as instructed.



May I know if you have successfully uploaded the appointment details to the immi account in the end? Where in the immi account can you do this upload?


----------



## darkknight2099

For people who work as casuals (teaching in Uni). How you calculate the annual salary? As you are paid per the number of hours you worked in the year. Any suggestions?
I don't know how many hours I will work till the end of this financial year, as the hours depend on the work duties that getting assigned to me and that is not fixed.


----------



## NB

darkknight2099 said:


> For people who work as casuals (teaching in Uni). How you calculate the annual salary? As you are paid per the number of hours you worked in the year. Any suggestions?
> I don't know how many hours I will work till the end of this financial year, as the hours depend on the work duties that getting assigned to me and that is not fixed.


You can try extrapolating the hours worked till now over the entire year and see what you get
As time passes , you can get a more better idea
Cheers


----------



## fp79

Nat_Live said:


> Any offshore successful applicant has recently arrived in Australia with GTI PR visa? As I understand the first entry date will remain the same for Subclass 858 and a travel facilitation letter is not required.


The first entry date is one year from the date of VISA grant. I have seen on another forum, due to COVID the first entry date is extended till five years for VISA 189. I am not sure if the same applies to 858 VISA. Any suggestion or link to any notification for 858 VISA. Any advice from NB.


----------



## Coco Hana

fp79 said:


> The first entry date is one year from the date of VISA grant. I have seen on another forum, due to COVID the first entry date is extended till five years for VISA 189. I am not sure if the same applies to 858 VISA. Any suggestion or link to any notification for 858 VISA. Any advice from NB.


I just was granted 858 visa- offshore- u have to entry within 1 year


----------



## fp79

Coco Hana said:


> I just was granted 858 visa- offshore- u have to entry within 1 year











Good News | DHA removes rules around "First Entry Dates" - AHWC


You no lo longer need to be granted an “extension” to your initial entry date or visa for Subclass 189, 190, 491 and 489 Visas | AHWC Immigration Law




ahwc.com.au





I am not sure if similar action taken for 858 visa also


----------



## Bayleaf

fp79 said:


> The first entry date is one year from the date of VISA grant. I have seen on another forum, due to COVID the first entry date is extended till five years for VISA 189. I am not sure if the same applies to 858 VISA. Any suggestion or link to any notification for 858 VISA. Any advice from NB.





Coco Hana said:


> I just was granted 858 visa- offshore- u have to entry within 1 year


Refer to this.


----------



## SHW

Hi, 
I need help relating to form 1000. I am applying as a recent Ph.D. graduate. In the form 1000, it asks nominees' field of talent (Q7). Have to choose one from the following categories 1. Profession, 2. arts, 3. sports or 4 research and academia. I am not sure whether I should mark a profession or research and acadamia. 

Can someone advise, please?


----------



## Bayleaf

SHW said:


> Hi,
> I need help relating to form 1000. I am applying as a recent Ph.D. graduate. In the form 1000, it asks nominees' field of talent (Q7). Have to choose one from the following categories 1. Profession, 2. arts, 3. sports or 4 research and academia. I am not sure whether I should mark a profession or research and acadamia.
> 
> Can someone advise, please?


If your nominator is going to appraise you in Form 1000 largely based on your PhD work (eg publications, conference talks, awards won during PhD candidature), then I think you should pick "Research and Academia".


----------



## SHW

Bayleaf said:


> If your nominator is going to appraise you in Form 1000 largely based on your PhD work (eg publications, conference talks, awards won during PhD candidature), then I think you should pick "Research and Academia".


Thanks so much for your insight Bayleaf. Much appriciated.


----------



## zeng

Just write to the global talent office, the automated response indicates they were processing EOIs submitted in October 2020. Good luck to all of us who were still waiting：）


----------



## expfr20

Do you guys think they will process November 2020 EOI cases by the end of June?


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Do you guys think they will process November 2020 EOI cases by the end of June?


Hopefully!


----------



## Poondla

expfr20 said:


> dy been wa





expfr20 said:


> Do you guys think they will process November 2020 EOI cases by the end of June?


May be. Hoping for the same.


----------



## fp79

Bayleaf said:


> Refer to this.


The wordings are not black and white. One should try to enter within a year to avoid any confusion.


----------



## djaiy

Hi
anyone previously to saudi arabia

I have been to Saudi Arabia for a total 2 years on a work visa. When I checked the DIBP website it says that for Non Saudi Citizens and Non residents they just need final exit document but i have now reentry document.

Any suggestion, if i submit visa application. they ask for final exit documents, what should I do

any suggestions please


----------



## djaiy

Hi When I upload passport. Is front or back scan enough Or should I also upload all the passport pages?? your experience please


----------



## Bayleaf

djaiy said:


> Hi When I upload passport. Is front or back scan enough Or should I also upload all the passport pages?? your experience please


From the Home Affairs website:
"Include the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details, and passport issue and expiry dates."

I also included the page with my signature, and another page that recorded my previous passport number and expiry date. I believe these are optional but I was playing on the safe side.


----------



## moonster

trevor jk said:


> Friends,
> Absolutely thrilled to share that we just received our visa grant.
> 
> Our timeline-
> Submitted EOI: 15 April 2021
> UID received: 4 May 2021 (no RFI)
> 858 visa lodged: 7 May 2021
> Medical clearances: 17 May 2021
> Police clearances: 20 May 2021
> 858 visa granted: 4 Jun 2021 (no s56)
> 
> Profile-
> I am from Singapore. Health industries sector.
> Director level health research administrator
> Have been involved with starting up and leading large health research projects (international participation).
> Provided 4 reference letters (old letters from top officials who supported my promotions).
> My nominator is a collaborating scientist (management level) that I currently work with.
> Bsc (Hons) Australia; MBA UK
> Salary: markedly above FWHIT
> 
> We didn't wait long and it was already exhausting. They usually give out the largest number of grants in June (just before the end of FY), so my fingers are crossed for all of you.
> 
> Special thanks to the many angels who provided me with advice along the way _you know who you are._
> I wish you all well on your forward journey. God bless.


 Congratulations. Btw, did you submit Form80 for yourself and your spouse?


----------



## Lucky2020

Hi all, we are waiting the police check result sending from Australia to Vietnam. It took so much time. we lodged for it from 11 of May and we've received email informing that they are sending the result by post but we don't know when we can get it (they didn't send the scan by email). Has any one receving the police check from Australia? how long does it take? please give me som information. Many thanks!


----------



## NB

Lucky2020 said:


> Hi all, we are waiting the police check result sending from Australia to Vietnam. It took so much time. we lodged for it from 11 of May and we've received email informing that they are sending the result by post but we don't know when we can get it (they didn't send the scan by email). Has any one receving the police check from Australia? how long does it take? please give me som information. Many thanks!


Use any source to see if you can get it at an Australian address
Most applicants do that only
Cheers


----------



## davidnguyen

expfr20 said:


> Does anyone know how long ACS takes to decide whether they want to provide someone a nomination or not? And if they do, how long do they take to issue the nomination? Thanks!


For my case, it took ACS around 8 weeks to decide to nominate me. ACS sent me a link to make a payment of AUD$ 500. Form 1000 was issued following day after I made the payment. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lucky2020

NB said:


> Use any source to see if you can get it at an Australian address
> Most applicants do that only
> Cheers


Thank you, we didn't think about that untill it took so much time. We have many friends in Aus, if we had used our friend's address in Aus, they could receive and scan for us. Now, we only have to wait but it takes more than 1 month for the police check result, terribly!


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

djaiy said:


> Hi
> anyone previously to saudi arabia
> 
> I have been to Saudi Arabia for a total 2 years on a work visa. When I checked the DIBP website it says that for Non Saudi Citizens and Non residents they just need final exit document but i have now reentry document.
> 
> Any suggestion, if i submit visa application. they ask for final exit documents, what should I do
> 
> any suggestions please


If you have a reentry and you can travel to Saudi means you can get a PCC from KSA 

As one cannot take Saudi PCC from overseas so the requirement is final exit


----------



## Backhome_123

Hi All, 
I would like to share my journey to the 858 Global talent visa. 

About me: 
B.S from Korea with full Korean government scholarship.
M.S from Korea with full university scholarship.
Phd from AU with full university scholarship. 
Completed phd 2021. 11 journal papers (5 first author papers). 20 domestic/international conference talks (3 invited talks with full support). 
Sector: Energy
Currently working as a research associate far below the bar though.

Round 1: EOI submitted June 2020, 6 months before submit the thesis.
EOI rejected Feb 2021. 

Round 2: Applied again 11 Mar 2021, after received phd. 
Received UID 22 May, yes it was Saturday, around lunch time. No RFI.

22 May 2021 Submitted Visa application without Police/Health check. 
25 May Health check and cleared following day.
1 June uploaded PCC.
8 June Visa granted! No S56 requested.

I tried to increase the chances by attaching as much as I can from the EOI stage even it's not mandatory. I've seen many strong profile in this forum. Keep going if you believe you are suit to the program. 
Cheers!


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> From the Home Affairs website:
> "Include the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details, and passport issue and expiry dates."
> 
> I also included the page with my signature, and another page that recorded my previous passport number and expiry date. I believe these are optional but I was playing on the safe side.


thanks


----------



## djaiy

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> If you have a reentry and you can travel to Saudi means you can get a PCC from KSA
> 
> As one cannot take Saudi PCC from overseas so the requirement is final exit


thanks


----------



## Lucky2020

Backhome_123 said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to share my journey to the 858 Global talent visa.
> 
> About me:
> B.S from Korea with full Korean government scholarship.
> M.S from Korea with full university scholarship.
> Phd from AU with full university scholarship.
> Completed phd 2021. 11 journal papers (5 first author papers). 20 domestic/international conference talks (3 invited talks with full support).
> Sector: Energy
> Currently working as a research associate far below the bar though.
> 
> Round 1: EOI submitted June 2020, 6 months before submit the thesis.
> EOI rejected Feb 2021.
> 
> Round 2: Applied again 11 Mar 2021, after received phd.
> Received UID 22 May, yes it was Saturday, around lunch time. No RFI.
> 
> 22 May 2021 Submitted Visa application without Police/Health check.
> 25 May Health check and cleared following day.
> 1 June uploaded PCC.
> 8 June Visa granted! No S56 requested.
> 
> I tried to increase the chances by attaching as much as I can from the EOI stage even it's not mandatory. I've seen many strong profile in this forum. Keep going if you believe you are suit to the program.
> Cheers!


CONGRATULATION!

Can you tell me that in your email that informed UID, the list of documents include the police check or not? And you still submitted visa application without the police check? In our case, my husband got the UID email with the list of documents included the police check, so we've been waiting the police check from Aus nearly a month now. It takes so much time.


----------



## Backhome_123

Lucky2020 said:


> CONGRATULATION!
> 
> Can you tell me that in your email that informed UID, the list of documents include the police check or not? And you still submitted visa application without the police check? In our case, my husband got the UID email with the list of documents included the police check, so we've been waiting the police check from Aus nearly a month now. It takes so much time.


Hi Lucky2020,
Yes, I can confirm you that there was a list of documents including health check and police check as well as other docs. I believe it would be all same. Still, I submitted my visa application without pcc I attached the recipt of AFP PCC as a evidence and mentioned I will update PCC asap. My intention was CO could investigate my other docs. After, I upload the PCC the status didn't change from Received till today morning.


----------



## hk_BA

davidnguyen said:


> For my case, it took ACS around 8 weeks to decide to nominate me. ACS sent me a link to make a payment of AUD$ 500. Form 1000 was issued following day after I made the payment. Hope this helps.


In those 8 weeks was there not any communication? Did they do reference check. Also was there video interview or request for any additional info.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

davidnguyen said:


> For my case, it took ACS around 8 weeks to decide to nominate me. ACS sent me a link to make a payment of AUD$ 500. Form 1000 was issued following day after I made the payment. Hope this helps.


Could you please brief about your profile.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fp79

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> If you have a reentry and you can travel to Saudi means you can get a PCC from KSA
> 
> As one cannot take Saudi PCC from overseas so the requirement is final exit


I echo the same, if you have reentry, means your resident card is valid and in that case you should visit Saudi Arabia and get PCC.


----------



## salaus

Hello All,

I am planning on applying for GTI visa. I have a query, kindly guide me:
My expertise is in CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) simulations in Car and Wind energy sector. I was trying for the Energy sector, however someone guided me that since I am into simulations I should apply for Advanced manufacturing. I am confused which sector to choose. Or should I approach an agent to do the process for me? will that be helpful.


----------



## expfr20

davidnguyen said:


> For my case, it took ACS around 8 weeks to decide to nominate me. ACS sent me a link to make a payment of AUD$ 500. Form 1000 was issued following day after I made the payment. Hope this helps.


Thank you! That's tooo long.


----------



## expfr20

davidnguyen said:


> For my case, it took ACS around 8 weeks to decide to nominate me. ACS sent me a link to make a payment of AUD$ 500. Form 1000 was issued following day after I made the payment. Hope this helps.


Do you mind sharing your profile? Thank you


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

Got my UID today!
Submitted EOI: August 30, 2020
RFI: May 28,2021
UID received: June 8, 2021

Profile- offshore
I am from Brazil. Energy, Mining and Capital Projects sector.
Manager in top consulting company
Have been involved with Mining, Oil and Gas and Infrastructure Projects
Provided 4 reference letters (all current and previous employees).
My nominator is a professor in Sydney.
Bsc, Msc, PhD, MBA, Postdoc,..
Salary: below FWHIT (due to exchange rate, however in US would be around FWHIT)


----------



## HBow

Lucky2020 said:


> Hi all, we are waiting the police check result sending from Australia to Vietnam. It took so much time. we lodged for it from 11 of May and we've received email informing that they are sending the result by post but we don't know when we can get it (they didn't send the scan by email). Has any one receving the police check from Australia? how long does it take? please give me som information. Many thanks!


When I applied for mine offshore they said 10-20 business days for international post. Another option is to get it posted to someone in Australia, who can then scan it and send it to you.


----------



## tobida

Submitted EOI: 28 Feb 2021
UID received: 8 Jun 2021 (no RFI). Short time as I expected (I expected 4 months)!
Offshore
Medtech
PhD (within 3 years, university ranking top 30 worldwide)
salary<<requirement
10 top papers


> 40 review experiences


1 national level research grant (my grant, I am the only leader, not PI's grant)
<30 years old
4 recommendation letters from the specialists in the same research field wordwide
several scholarships, not important, as scholarships are for students, can not be used in demonstration of international reputation.
Well-written cover letter, logic is important, why your are excellent in the international level (not in your univeristy, not in your country) and attach your evidences. Make it a single PDF file.
100% DIY by myself, no other company or person helped me. Made the application materials and finished application within 3 hours in the late midnight with drinking beer.
I am going to loge the visa application. Thank you all.

My suggestion to the new comers. Basic requirements are PhD within 3 years or your salary > requirement, if not, do not waste of your time on GTI.


----------



## trevor jk

moonster said:


> Congratulations. Btw, did you submit Form80 for yourself and your spouse?


Hi there,
Thank you. 
No, I am not aware what Form 80 is. We didn't need to submit this.


----------



## Bruce kk

Dear everyone :
It is the 6 month plus 2 week , also no any news for me , Is that good for me ? I remembered someone in our group mentioned that , if i waited over 6 months or 7 months , there would be a huge opportunities for me .
Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore


----------



## expfr20

Bruce kk said:


> Dear everyone :
> It is the 6 month plus 2 week , also no any news for me , Is that good for me ? I remembered someone in our group mentioned that , if i waited over 6 months or 7 months , there would be a huge opportunities for me .
> Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore


I am in the same boat. Late November EOI. Salary is lower though.


----------



## Bruce kk

expfr20 said:


> I am in the same boat. Late November EOI. Salary is lower though.


hi , mate , do u still hope we can get UID ? I am sooo sad now , it is really long journey , I have been thinking , if it is not ok , jusr give me a rejection so i am relief , That is long journey .


----------



## expfr20

Bruce kk said:


> hi , mate , do u still hope we can get UID ? I am sooo sad now , it is really long journey , I have been thinking , if it is not ok , jusr give me a rejection so i am relief , That is long journey .


Hi, I share the same sentiment. However, I would probably wait until the end of June before losing hope. Yeah, it's been stressful, especially waiting for so long and seeing that some people with lesser qualifications received UID already. I am offshore though. Never been to Australia. However, some people got it after 8-9 months. So maybe it's still not too late. Look at this post. Ridiculous wait.



Lucas_Brazil said:


> Got my UID today!
> Submitted EOI: August 30, 2020
> RFI: May 28,2021
> UID received: June 8, 2021
> 
> Profile- offshore
> I am from Brazil. Energy, Mining and Capital Projects sector.
> Manager in top consulting company
> Have been involved with Mining, Oil and Gas and Infrastructure Projects
> Provided 4 reference letters (all current and previous employees).
> My nominator is a professor in Sydney.
> Bsc, Msc, PhD, MBA, Postdoc,..
> Salary: below FWHIT (due to exchange rate, however in US would be around FWHIT)


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Hi, I share the same sentiment. However, I would probably wait until the end of June before losing hope. Yeah, it's been stressful, especially waiting for so long and seeing that some people with lesser qualifications received UID already. I am offshore though. Never been to Australia. However, some people got it after 8-9 months. So maybe it's still not too late. Look at this post. Ridiculous wait.


Don't lose hope at all. I think you'll definitely get it. There is no specific rule or criteria for the UID issuance. I observed it's always case basis. Also, I gather that if you can create a strong case on how you would be an asset to Australia technology sector then your chances skyrocket. The FWHIT is just one aspect, it's not the final aspect though. The immigration department/case officer is highly focused on economic recovery from the pandemic and as per my observation, if one can demonstrate their strong case for this then your profile would definitely be selected. All the best.


----------



## Bruce kk

expfr20 said:


> Hi, I share the same sentiment. However, I would probably wait until the end of June before losing hope. Yeah, it's been stressful, especially waiting for so long and seeing that some people with lesser qualifications received UID already. I am offshore though. Never been to Australia. However, some people got it after 8-9 months. So maybe it's still not too late. Look at this post. Ridiculous wait.


Thanks mate , Hope everything gonna be ok , coz , it is really stressful , I understand the situation and reality , So have to wait , Hope we all get what we want , Cheers , mate


----------



## Coco Hana

Bruce kk said:


> Thanks mate , Hope everything gonna be ok , coz , it is really stressful , I understand the situation and reality , So have to wait , Hope we all get what we want , Cheers , mate


I got an Invitation after 8 months and 5 days of waiting. Good luck!


----------



## Bruce kk

Coco Hana said:


> I got an Invitation after 8 months and 5 days of waiting. Good luck!


Wow , that is awesome , Hope i will get it , Now it is 6 months plus 2 weeks already , I am in late Nov . Anyway , I am still confident i will get it after all the encouragement , Thanks everyone . Waiting for the good news .


----------



## Nanci

Coco Hana said:


> I got an Invitation after 8 months and 5 days of waiting. Good luck!


Congratulation,
What should be done after getting an invitation? What did they want to be provided to get visa?


----------



## Anurag123

tobida said:


> Submitted EOI: 28 Feb 2021
> UID received: 8 Jun 2021 (no RFI). Short time as I expected (I expected 4 months)!
> Offshore
> Medtech
> PhD (within 3 years, university ranking top 30 worldwide)
> salary<<requirement
> 10 top papers
> 
> 1 national level research grant (my grant, I am the only leader, not PI's grant)
> <30 years old
> 4 recommendation letters from the specialists in the same research field wordwide
> several scholarships, not important, as scholarships are for students, can not be used in demonstration of international reputation.
> Well-written cover letter, logic is important, why your are excellent in the international level (not in your univeristy, not in your country) and attach your evidences. Make it a single PDF file.
> 100% DIY by myself, no other company or person helped me. Made the application materials and finished application within 3 hours in the late midnight with drinking beer.
> I am going to loge the visa application. Thank you all.
> 
> My suggestion to the new comers. Basic requirements are PhD within 3 years or your salary > requirement, if not, do not waste of your time on GTI.


How did you get the Nominator?
I have a similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector..


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

With the help of a team of researchers, a few patents have been granted in my name.

Is it useful in obtaining a UID?


----------



## darkknight2099

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> With the help of a team of researchers, a few patents have been granted in my name.
> 
> Is it useful in obtaining a UID?


Patent itself doesn't consider achievement. I can make a new cup lid and patent it, what does that add? Is it annovation patent or normal patent, was it tested by the office of patents and approved or is it not tested, in Australia or out? Where is your name in the order ? Many factors are taking place. Did you got any contact from an orgnisation to commercialise your patent or is it just ink on paper? 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobida

Anurag123 said:


> How did you get the Nominator?
> I have a similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector..


Thanks for your question. In my opinion, the persion who has internatinal reputation should has a nominatior. Because you are excellent, the specialists in your research field in Australia should know you and would like to support you. If not, how to demonstrate you are excellent and has an internatinal reputation? In my case, I have some friends in same research field in Australia. It is not easy, especially for young scholars, but pay attention to academic/industry connection is necessary.


----------



## expfr20

tobida said:


> Thanks for your question. In my opinion, the persion who has internatinal reputation should has a nominatior. Because you are excellent, the specialists in your research field in Australia should know you and would like to support you. If not, how to demonstrate you are excellent and has an internatinal reputation? In my case, I have some friends in same research field in Australia. It is not easy, especially for young scholars, but pay attention to academic/industry connection is necessary.


GTI is not just about research. I work at one of the top 5 universities and one of the top three engineering schools in the USA. I submitted the Vice-provost as well as the faculty senate chair's recommendations. I have a few international publications and presentations. I have many colleagues in the same field, in the US, Canada, and Europe. But I don't know anyone in Australia and this is TOTALLY normal. I have a Ph.D. from an R1 school. My role is not of a researcher, yet I help the school of engineering generate millions in revenue. I think the outcome depends on a case-by-case basis, we should not generalize or discourage people based on our own personal experiences. You might have gotten yours within a short period of time, and submitted your application while drinking beer, many people may not be that smart, yet may get their UIDs after a few months of waiting. So, rather than discouraging others, we should cheer everyone up because we don't know what the committee is exactly looking for.


----------



## DocHarp

Anurag123 said:


> How did you get the Nominator?
> I have a similar profile under Infrastructure and Tourism sector..





tobida said:


> Thanks for your question. In my opinion, the persion who has internatinal reputation should has a nominatior. Because you are excellent, the specialists in your research field in Australia should know you and would like to support you. If not, how to demonstrate you are excellent and has an internatinal reputation? In my case, I have some friends in same research field in Australia. It is not easy, especially for young scholars, but pay attention to academic/industry connection is necessary.


This is sound advice. If you do not have any connections of your own in Australia, then it is necessary to seek out any feasible connection to see if someone is willing to nominate you based on your achievements. If you have a similar profile (i.e recent PhD grad), searching for potential nominators in the academic/ industry sphere makes sense. I wrote about how I found a nominator here as I was in a similar situation.

Of note, when I sent out emails to people in industry/academia in Australia, I always included my CV and a clear disclaimer that there was no obligation to offer me a job.


----------



## tobida

expfr20 said:


> GTI is not just about research. I work at one of the top 5 universities and one of the top three engineering schools in the USA. I submitted the Vice-provost as well as the faculty senate chair's recommendations. I have a few international publications and presentations. I have many colleagues in the same field, in the US, Canada, and Europe. But I don't know anyone in Australia and this is TOTALLY normal. I have a Ph.D. from an R1 school. My role is not of a researcher, yet I help the school of engineering generate millions in revenue. I think the outcome depends on a case-by-case basis, we should not generalize or discourage people based on our own personal experiences. You might have gotten yours within a short period of time, and submitted your application while drinking beer, many people may not be that smart, yet may get their UIDs after a few months of waiting. So, rather than discouraging others, we should cheer everyone up because we don't know what the committee is exactly looking for.


Hello. Thanks for your comments. But, I want to clarify that I am not trying to discourage people. I just want people clearly understand the *basic requirements* of GTI, it is very basic, for example, you should *have nominator, new PhD, or high salary*. I am trying to help me understand this very important points but discourage people. Another point is that I am trying to share my own story to all of you to encourage you all, not discourage anyone. If anyone of you did not meet the basic requirement, I still think it it better to give up now, or try your best to meet the basic requirements. Maybe my English is not so great, so let you misunderstand, actually I did pay much attention to my english.


----------



## tobida

tobida said:


> Hello. Thanks for your comments. But, I want to clarify that I am not trying to discourage people. I just want people clearly understand the *basic requirements* of GTI, it is very basic, for example, you should *have nominator, new PhD, or high salary*. I am trying to help me understand this very important points but discourage people. Another point is that I am trying to share my own story to all of you to encourage you all, not discourage anyone. If anyone of you did not meet the basic requirement, I still think it it better to give up now, or try your best to meet the basic requirements. Maybe my English is not so great, so let you misunderstand, actually I did pay much attention to my english.


Sorry, I did not pay attention to my English. I can say, go and try, you will get it. But if people did not meet the basic requirements. Do you think my encouragement is good or bad? In my opinion, it is totally bad. Nothing help, waste people's time. Believe me, I want all of the excellent, smart people be invited.


----------



## djaiy

Hi
what documents should attach to this section
Evidence of ability to become established in Australia	
as I dont job offer currently from Aus


----------



## djaiy

Also 
I only spent 6 months in Aus but in documents attachment section this thing is appearing
Character History, Evidence of - AUSTRALIA

Thanks


----------



## KRH28

djaiy said:


> Hi
> what documents should attach to this section
> Evidence of ability to become established in Australia
> as I dont job offer currently from Aus


As an early career academic, I compiled a list of research associate and lecturer positions from various Australian universities. As I claimed my skills were transferable to other in-demand jobs, I also found a few (relevant) high-salaried industry postings on Seek. I compiled a cover sheet that basically amounted to a statement that I would be qualified for the following currently-available positions and a table of contents. Note that, I am onshore and currently employed, so my case was a bit different.



djaiy said:


> Also
> I only spent 6 months in Aus but in documents attachment section this thing is appearing
> Character History, Evidence of - AUSTRALIA
> 
> Thanks


Consider checking your travel dates carefully. I had a similar thing happen when I had accidentally listed a single-day cross-border shopping trip as a year-long trip by making a mistake in the return year. Once corrected, the police check was no longer recommended for that country. As per the official instructions: " If requested you will need to: ... include an Australian police certificate if you have spent 12 months or more in Australia in the last 10 years since you turned 16". If you only spent 6 months, then it sounds as if you shouldn't need the clearance but, ultimately, you may need to provide one if requested.


----------



## stulfk

Does anyone have experience a shorter waiting period for the issuance of UID after getting in contact with a Global Talent officer before the EOI is submitted?


----------



## cinwick2321

Honestly can't believe I got my UID today! I thought it would be months of waiting and or rejection for sure
Submitted EOI: April 18, 2021
RFI: None
UID received: June 10, 2021

Profile- onshore in Perth with 457 temp visa currently
I am from US originally.
Space (astronomy) target sector.
Currently a fellow with prize fellowship working in Australia since 2018
PhD from Canadian University in 2015 (in astronomy)
30 publications (9 as first author) with over 800 citations in total
My nominator is a researcher in Australia. submitted form 1000 but no reference letters
Bsc, Msc, PhD, Postdoc,..
Salary: below FWHIT (but provided job ads I would be qualified for in Aus that are within the salary range or have a salary range above the cutoff)

Ok so if I proceed with this now few questions hopefully you can help with:
-I've heard it can take awhile to book medical examines - how do I do this (and do it quickly)? Where do I book?

-When submitting things for the actual application do I need to submit much different than I did for the EOI (like in terms of proof of my accomplishments or information on my nominator etc) ?

Thanks


----------



## Mas123456

Sent One Update today and received this. They are reviewing October 2020. Finally my month. I hope I recieve my UID.


----------



## stulfk

cinwick2321 said:


> Honestly can't believe I got my UID today! I thought it would be months of waiting and or rejection for sure
> Submitted EOI: April 18, 2021
> RFI: None
> UID received: June 10, 2021
> 
> Profile- onshore in Perth with 457 temp visa currently
> I am from US originally.
> Space (astronomy) target sector.
> Currently a fellow with prize fellowship working in Australia since 2018
> PhD from Canadian University in 2015 (in astronomy)
> 30 publications (9 as first author) with over 800 citations in total
> My nominator is a researcher in Australia. submitted form 1000 but no reference letters
> Bsc, Msc, PhD, Postdoc,..
> Salary: below FWHIT (but provided job ads I would be qualified for in Aus that are within the salary range or have a salary range above the cutoff)
> 
> Ok so if I proceed with this now few questions hopefully you can help with:
> -I've heard it can take awhile to book medical examines - how do I do this (and do it quickly)? Where do I book?
> 
> -When submitting things for the actual application do I need to submit much different than I did for the EOI (like in terms of proof of my accomplishments or information on my nominator etc) ?
> 
> Thanks


Were you in contact with any Global Talent Visa officer before the submission?


----------



## cinwick2321

stulfk said:


> Were you in contact with any Global Talent Visa officer before the submission?


No, I just looked it up one day and submitted the EOI about a week later


----------



## djaiy

KRH28 said:


> As an early career academic, I compiled a list of research associate and lecturer positions from various Australian universities. As I claimed my skills were transferable to other in-demand jobs, I also found a few (relevant) high-salaried industry postings on Seek. I compiled a cover sheet that basically amounted to a statement that I would be qualified for the following currently-available positions and a table of contents. Note that, I am onshore and currently employed, so my case was a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider checking your travel dates carefully. I had a similar thing happen when I had accidentally listed a single-day cross-border shopping trip as a year-long trip by making a mistake in the return year. Once corrected, the police check was no longer recommended for that country. As per the official instructions: " If requested you will need to: ... include an Australian police certificate if you have spent 12 months or more in Australia in the last 10 years since you turned 16". If you only spent 6 months, then it sounds as if you shouldn't need the clearance but, ultimately, you may need to provide one if requested.


thanks for the detailed answer


----------



## ParryB

Hi Guys,
Any onshore applicant waiting for final visa grant beyond 90 days processing time? my visa application submitted on 25th Feb'21 and remain under "further assessment" after submitted s56 documents on 01st April'21. Sent email to inquire about delay, got reply " This applicant remain under assessment and you will be contacted if additional information is required". Does anyone here facing same delay?


----------



## hk_BA

Any idea. How many days acs takes for nomination application outcome?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser000

Help please. I am so stupid that I accidently provided my passport number wrong in the EOI stage. Now I have received a RFI, should I update my correct passport number along with the required materials, or should I update only if I received a positive outcome?


----------



## NB

Newuser000 said:


> Help please. I am so stupid that I accidently provided my passport number wrong in the EOI stage. Now I have received a RFI, should I update my correct passport number along with the required materials, or should I update only if I received a positive outcome?


The sooner you correct an error, the better it is
Cheers


----------



## Newuser000

NB said:


> The sooner you correct an error, the better it is
> Cheers


Much appreciated for your reply NB. I will correct it.


----------



## cahnr

cinwick2321 said:


> Honestly can't believe I got my UID today! I thought it would be months of waiting and or rejection for sure
> Submitted EOI: April 18, 2021
> RFI: None
> UID received: June 10, 2021
> 
> 
> Ok so if I proceed with this now few questions hopefully you can help with:
> -I've heard it can take awhile to book medical examines - how do I do this (and do it quickly)? Where do I book?
> 
> -When submitting things for the actual application do I need to submit much different than I did for the EOI (like in terms of proof of my accomplishments or information on my nominator etc) ?
> 
> Thanks


- Health check - book the earliest available via Bupa medical and mention your HAP ID (you will get it once you lodge the visa). Then you can check Bupa regularly and eventually you will get an earlier reservation (somebody on this forum gave me this advise and it worked! I ended up having my medical done in a week. Even though original time slot was months away)

- I used mainly the same documents. I noticed that Form 1000 changed since October 2020 (when I submitted my EOI), so we had to update this.

Good luck


----------



## Backhome_123

cinwick2321 said:


> Honestly can't believe I got my UID today! I thought it would be months of waiting and or rejection for sure
> Submitted EOI: April 18, 2021
> RFI: None
> UID received: June 10, 2021
> 
> Profile- onshore in Perth with 457 temp visa currently
> I am from US originally.
> Space (astronomy) target sector.
> Currently a fellow with prize fellowship working in Australia since 2018
> PhD from Canadian University in 2015 (in astronomy)
> 30 publications (9 as first author) with over 800 citations in total
> My nominator is a researcher in Australia. submitted form 1000 but no reference letters
> Bsc, Msc, PhD, Postdoc,..
> Salary: below FWHIT (but provided job ads I would be qualified for in Aus that are within the salary range or have a salary range above the cutoff)
> 
> Ok so if I proceed with this now few questions hopefully you can help with:
> -I've heard it can take awhile to book medical examines - how do I do this (and do it quickly)? Where do I book?
> 
> -When submitting things for the actual application do I need to submit much different than I did for the EOI (like in terms of proof of my accomplishments or information on my nominator etc) ?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! For your medical check, initially I booked an available earliest one then check as much as you can to see any earlier spot. Someone may cancle or change booking. If you have any family member then try to make separate booking which I did.
My original bookings were more than a month away but luckily I could manged to finish health check in a week.

For the second question, I didn't change much except I provided updated future job list as I am below the bar at the moment and some of the advertisements were not available at that time.
Good luck to your application!


----------



## happppy

cinwick2321 said:


> Honestly can't believe I got my UID today! I thought it would be months of waiting and or rejection for sure
> Submitted EOI: April 18, 2021
> RFI: None
> UID received: June 10, 2021
> 
> Profile- onshore in Perth with 457 temp visa currently
> I am from US originally.
> Space (astronomy) target sector.
> Currently a fellow with prize fellowship working in Australia since 2018
> PhD from Canadian University in 2015 (in astronomy)
> 30 publications (9 as first author) with over 800 citations in total
> My nominator is a researcher in Australia. submitted form 1000 but no reference letters
> Bsc, Msc, PhD, Postdoc,..
> Salary: below FWHIT (but provided job ads I would be qualified for in Aus that are within the salary range or have a salary range above the cutoff)
> 
> Ok so if I proceed with this now few questions hopefully you can help with:
> -I've heard it can take awhile to book medical examines - how do I do this (and do it quickly)? Where do I book?
> 
> -When submitting things for the actual application do I need to submit much different than I did for the EOI (like in terms of proof of my accomplishments or information on my nominator etc) ?
> 
> Thanks


Not recent PhD graduate, Not high salary, but can receive UID within 2 months, unexplainable! Anyway, super congrats and Good luck for your visa application


----------



## expfr20

happppy said:


> Not recent PhD graduate, Not high salary, but can receive UID within 2 months, unexplainable! Anyway, super congrats and Good luck for your visa application


That's why yesterday I mentioned that the people who say only high salary or recent Ph.D. matters are discouraging other people.


----------



## osawant

Hello All,

I would like to know if anyone has applied for a global talent visa from an employer and with Master's Degree. I have read some articles where they mentioned only ph.d holders can apply for a Global Talent Visa. Let me know your experience so far. Thanks


----------



## mayurgupta70

osawant said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has applied for a global talent visa from an employer and with Master's Degree. I have read some articles where they mentioned only ph.d holders can apply for a Global Talent Visa. Let me know your experience so far. Thanks


As far as I have observed, i think GTI is not just for PhD holders.


----------



## tabotabo

Hi guys,
I am from Hong Kong. I already submitted my EOI in April. Due to my internet service provider is going to terminate, my email (that used to submitted my EOI) is not available to access soon. I already send email to globaltalent*HK*@homeaffairs.gov.au to request to update with new email address but I only received an auto response.

In the automated response email, I found below message:

*If you have already submitted an Expression of Interest*
_The Department will contact you if further information is required, or when an assessment has been made. We will not send an email confirming that we received your EOI. As we are experiencing significant delays, you may not hear from us for some time. Do not submit a further EOI as this will contribute to further delays. Please check your inbox and your junk mail folder regularly. 

If you have submitted an EOI and want to provide additional documents that you did not include in your EOI, send them to [email protected] and we will attach them to your file*. Please provide your passport number in your email.* Note: this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents were attached to your file._

So should I send another email to _[email protected] _to request for my email update? Or the automated response from globaltalent*HK*@homeaffairs.gov.au already means my email was already updated, grateful advice?
Thx.


----------



## KRH28

osawant said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has applied for a global talent visa from an employer and with Master's Degree. I have read some articles where they mentioned only ph.d holders can apply for a Global Talent Visa. Let me know your experience so far. Thanks


A PhD is certainly not required. However, one cannot apply with only a Master's degree based solely on the merits of their academic qualifications. See below for a better explanation (Source: Hannan Tew Immigration Lawyers)

From 20 January 2021, Bachelor (with Honours) and Masters graduates are no longer eligible for invitation to the GTI program on the basis of those qualifications alone. This replaces older guidelines which considered applicants who:

were recent Masters or Honours graduates (who completed their studies in the last 3 years);
had obtained a WAM of at last 80% or more; and
the course was directly related to the relevant target sector.
These individuals were also considered to have the ability to attract the Fair Work High Income Threshold (*FWHIT*) requirements.

The Department have advised that the new changes apply "regardless of the date you submitted your EOI", meaning it applies to existing EOIs which have already been submitted.

That is not to say that recent Masters or Bachelors (Honours) graduates should not apply, but that they must also demonstrate international recognition outside of their academic achievements in order to receive an invitation.

Note that candidates in the above cohort who received an invitation reference identifier prior to 20 January 2021 will still be eligible to lodge an application for a Distinguished Talent (subclass 858) visa with priority processing.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Though the auto replied email said they are processing applications in Oct, my agent said no applicants (submitted through them) in Oct get a response yet. Any applicants in Oct has got a response in the past week?


----------



## cahnr

Melody-GTI said:


> Though the auto replied email said they are processing applications in Oct, my agent said no applicants (submitted through them) in Oct get a response yet. Any applicants in Oct has got a response in the past week?


Yes, I got a response on 3rd of June and my EOI submission date is 6th of October. I am in Energy sector.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi All,

I hope you are well. I got an s56 today for my wife.

Police clearance certificates
Please provide an new South Africa Police clearance certificate to include alias names." 


Background: 

PCC from South Africa has her current passport name (Mrs. Sxxx Kxxxxx) and but not her alias names or maiden name.

Her Birth/alias Name or Maiden name was Ms Sxxxx Cxxxx

During her travel to South Africa with me (Oct 2012 to Oct 2016), her passport had the maiden name Sxxxxx Cxxxx as we did not have time to do the name change due to my urgent secondment and transfer needs. We did her name change to Sxxx Kxxx later.

I am had attached her old passport pages (relevant during her stay in South Africa) and her new passport pages (New & current) in my applications details.

I think the Aus DHA would like to verify that she existed in South Africa in her alias name (SxxxxCxxxx) during her stay in South Africa between 2012 and 2016 and hence then it should be added to the PCC or her maiden name be referred to in the PCC along with her new passport name. 


Or 
Both names should be in the PCC from South Africa.
Kindly let me know what I should do as I had already and recently procured the South African PCC for both us but it took us 5 months ? 



Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby88

Karak2002 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you are well. I got an s56 today for my wife.
> 
> Police clearance certificates
> Please provide an new South Africa Police clearance certificate to include alias names."
> 
> 
> Background:
> 
> PCC from South Africa has her current passport name (Mrs. Sxxx Kxxxxx) and but not her alias names or maiden name.
> 
> Her Birth/alias Name or Maiden name was Ms Sxxxx Cxxxx
> 
> During her travel to South Africa with me (Oct 2012 to Oct 2016), her passport had the maiden name Sxxxxx Cxxxx as we did not have time to do the name change due to my urgent secondment and transfer needs. We did her name change to Sxxx Kxxx later.
> 
> I am had attached her old passport pages (relevant during her stay in South Africa) and her new passport pages (New & current) in my applications details.
> 
> I think the Aus DHA would like to verify that she existed in South Africa in her alias name (SxxxxCxxxx) during her stay in South Africa between 2012 and 2016 and hence then it should be added to the PCC or her maiden name be referred to in the PCC along with her new passport name.
> 
> 
> Or
> Both names should be in the PCC from South Africa.
> Kindly let me know what I should do as I had already and recently procured the South African PCC for both us but it took us 5 months ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Hello Karak2002,

I also received a similar s56 request like you when I submitted my PCC from South Africa and also had similar issue like you. South African Police only issues the PCC based on the name that appears on your current/valid passport plus her maiden name (with you providing your marriage certificate as evidence of the maiden name). But you have to indicate it in the application form.

So you have to apply for another South African PCC and tick in the application form that you want your wife's maiden name to be included in the PCC and submit your marriage certificate as the evidence of the maiden name. Note that only the marriage certificate is accepted as evidence of the maiden name. They don't accept old passport

So in your new PCC you can have all three names together Sxxx Kxxx Cxxxx

Your SA PCC took 5 months? That is a lot of time. You can get it in a month or less you just have to pay third-party to expedite the process. Contact this guys with the link below. I used them and I got mine in less than 1 month.

In fact adding only maiden name to your wife's PCC should take less than two weeks. Only a reprint will be done.


South African Police Clearance Certificates. | Police Clear


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI in February 2021 and waiting for an outcome. At the time of submission, there was no mandatory requirement to provide a nominator form/details. 

Now, I see that many EOI applicants are getting RFI for nomination form before issuance of UID. 

Before I had submitted my EOI in February, I had emailed ACS Australia for a nomination but that time they mentioned that as per their process they will do assessment and provide nomination (if assessment satisfactory) only after UID issued by DHA. 

Has anyone got ACS nomination recently before issuance of UID? 

Please let me know. TIA.


----------



## Coco Hana

Hi Guys! I am granted 858 visa- offshore. Is that possible for my husband and children come to Australia before me since my children need to enroll to school and I need to finish my contract in Japan next year . Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Karak2002

Toby88 said:


> Hello Karak2002,
> 
> I also received a similar s56 request like you when I submitted my PCC from South Africa and also had similar issue like you. South African Police only issues the PCC based on the name that appears on your current/valid passport plus her maiden name (with you providing your marriage certificate as evidence of the maiden name). But you have to indicate it in the application form.
> 
> So you have to apply for another South African PCC and tick in the application form that you want your wife's maiden name to be included in the PCC and submit your marriage certificate as the evidence of the maiden name. Note that only the marriage certificate is accepted as evidence of the maiden name. They don't accept old passport
> 
> So in your new PCC you can have all three names together Sxxx Kxxx Cxxxx
> 
> Your SA PCC took 5 months? That is a lot of time. You can get it in a month or less you just have to pay third-party to expedite the process. Contact this guys with the link below. I used them and I got mine in less than 1 month.
> 
> In fact adding only maiden name to your wife's PCC should take less than two weeks. Only a reprint will be done.
> 
> 
> South African Police Clearance Certificates. | Police Clear
> View attachment 99736


Many thanks Toby88...yes I took the help of Fragomen and it seems they take forever and ever and don't have much liason with the SAPS. They are saying I need to send fresh fingerprints to support this process. I have written to the link your provided and approached them on WA. 

I am curious because the CO said all alias names to be added. In fact she had SK SC and SCK in her multiple alias.
So maybe all 3 need to be added but while she was travelling in South Africa only SC would do. or 
Be Mentioned like Forename - S, Mainden Surname - C and Current Surname - K.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## proton23

Coco Hana said:


> Hi Guys! I am granted 858 visa- offshore. Is that possible for my husband and children come to Australia before me since my children need to enroll to school and I need to finish my contract in Japan next year . Thank you so much!!!


Someone else on another discussion had the same question. They said that dependents can go to Australia before the primary applicant. I will see if I can find that discussion again.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in February 2021 and waiting for an outcome. At the time of submission, there was no mandatory requirement to provide a nominator form/details.
> 
> Now, I see that many EOI applicants are getting RFI for nomination form before issuance of UID.
> 
> Before I had submitted my EOI in February, I had emailed ACS Australia for a nomination but that time they mentioned that as per their process they will do assessment and provide nomination (if assessment satisfactory) only after UID issued by DHA.
> 
> Has anyone got ACS nomination recently before issuance of UID?
> 
> Please let me know. TIA.


Hey, since May 2021, they are assessing and issuing nominations even before you receive a UID. Email them.


----------



## Coco Hana

proton23 said:


> Someone else on another discussion had the same question. They said that dependents can go to Australia before the primary applicant. I will see if I can find that discussion again.


Thank you so much


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Hey, since May 2021, they are assessing and issuing nominations even before you receive a UID. Email them.


Thanks a ton!!! Will do right away. Thank you for your response 😊👍


----------



## Nick1984

Coco Hana said:


> Hi Guys! I am granted 858 visa- offshore. Is that possible for my husband and children come to Australia before me since my children need to enroll to school and I need to finish my contract in Japan next year . Thank you so much!!!


Yes they can, my wife is the primary applicant but stayed back in Holland due to ongoing research project. However, I entered Australia without any hassle. Need to quarantine for 2 weeks though. Make sure get enough play games to engage your kids. I would recommend check govt website for fees and other requirements (if changed). Watch couple of YouTube videos what to expect in quarantine.
P.s. I arrived at Sydney on 20th may 2021


----------



## mayurgupta70

Nick1984 said:


> Yes they can, my wife is the primary applicant but stayed back in Holland due to ongoing research project. However, I entered Australia without any hassle. Need to quarantine for 2 weeks though. Make sure get enough play games to engage your kids. I would recommend check govt website for fees and other requirements (if changed). Watch couple of YouTube videos what to expect in quarantine.
> P.s. I arrived at Sydney on 20th may 2021


This is very helpful information. Thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## djaiy

KRH28 said:


> As an early career academic, I compiled a list of research associate and lecturer positions from various Australian universities. As I claimed my skills were transferable to other in-demand jobs, I also found a few (relevant) high-salaried industry postings on Seek. I compiled a cover sheet that basically amounted to a statement that I would be qualified for the following currently-available positions and a table of contents. Note that, I am onshore and currently employed, so my case was a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider checking your travel dates carefully. I had a similar thing happen when I had accidentally listed a single-day cross-border shopping trip as a year-long trip by making a mistake in the return year. Once corrected, the police check was no longer recommended for that country. As per the official instructions: " If requested you will need to: ... include an Australian police certificate if you have spent 12 months or more in Australia in the last 10 years since you turned 16". If you only spent 6 months, then it sounds as if you shouldn't need the clearance but, ultimately, you may need to provide one if requested.


I have rechecked all the date thrice but its still appearing. What to do.
any suggestion please


----------



## djaiy

Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?

even if this visa expired long before? still we have to answer it yes?
or it is only for current visa holders?


----------



## Bayleaf

djaiy said:


> Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?
> 
> even if this visa expired long before? still we have to answer it yes?
> or it is only for current visa holders?


Still need to answer Yes.


----------



## proton23

djaiy said:


> I have rechecked all the date thrice but its still appearing. What to do.
> any suggestion please


Someone here, I don't remember, said that he spent only a few days in another country. He was then asked to provide evidence of this. You can try submitting evidence in ImmiAccount (tickets?) of your travel in and out of that country showing that you stayed less than 12 months.

I think a better option is to just provide the police certificate as the request still appears even when you checked the dates. Perhaps this is what is required for your particular situation.


----------



## Toby88

Karak2002 said:


> Many thanks Toby88...yes I took the help of Fragomen and it seems they take forever and ever and don't have much liason with the SAPS. They are saying I need to send fresh fingerprints to support this process. I have written to the link your provided and approached them on WA.
> 
> I am curious because the CO said all alias names to be added. In fact she had SK SC and SCK in her multiple alias.
> So maybe all 3 need to be added but while she was travelling in South Africa only SC would do. or
> Be Mentioned like Forename - S, Mainden Surname - C and Current Surname - K.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yes all names will be added in the new PCC Forename - S, Mainden Surname - C and Current Surname - K


----------



## tabotabo

tabotabo said:


> Hi guys,
> I am from Hong Kong. I already submitted my EOI in April. Due to my internet service provider is going to terminate, my email (that used to submitted my EOI) is not available to access soon. I already send email to globaltalent*HK*@homeaffairs.gov.au to request to update with new email address but I only received an auto response.
> 
> In the automated response email, I found below message:
> 
> *If you have already submitted an Expression of Interest*
> _The Department will contact you if further information is required, or when an assessment has been made. We will not send an email confirming that we received your EOI. As we are experiencing significant delays, you may not hear from us for some time. Do not submit a further EOI as this will contribute to further delays. Please check your inbox and your junk mail folder regularly.
> 
> If you have submitted an EOI and want to provide additional documents that you did not include in your EOI, send them to [email protected] and we will attach them to your file*. Please provide your passport number in your email.* Note: this auto-response is acknowledgment that these documents were attached to your file._
> 
> So should I send another email to _[email protected] _to request for my email update? Or the automated response from globaltalent*HK*@homeaffairs.gov.au already means my email was already updated, grateful advice?
> Thx.


Got the response from HK GTI office that my email update will be passed to processing team for action.


----------



## Pee

For those who have been granted a visa how much in total did spent for a couple with no children


----------



## Pee

mayurgupta70 said:


> This is very helpful information. Thanks for sharing 👍





Nick1984 said:


> Yes they can, my wife is the primary applicant but stayed back in Holland due to ongoing research project. However, I entered Australia without any hassle. Need to quarantine for 2 weeks though. Make sure get enough play games to engage your kids. I would recommend check govt website for fees and other requirements (if changed). Watch couple of YouTube videos what to expect in quarantine.
> P.s. I arrived at Sydney on 20th may 2021



.Nick 1984 how many Australia dollars did you spent for the whole visa processing for you and your wife


----------



## Nick1984

Pee said:


> .Nick 1984 how many Australia dollars did you spent for the whole visa processing for you and your wife


$6251.31 aud ( this includes $80 approx credit card fees)


----------



## Nick1984

Nick1984 said:


> $6251.31 aud ( this includes $80 approx credit card fees)


P.s. this is the immigration fees only, I did not paid any consultation to any agent or lawyer.


----------



## Meher_0519

Hi All,
Quick question- Do you have to move to Australia in 12 months after your visa grant? 

Or 
Just need to go once to get stamped in first 12 months and then can move within next 4 years?


----------



## NB

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Quick question- Do you have to move to Australia in 12 months after your visa grant?
> 
> Or
> Just need to go once to get stamped in first 12 months and then can move within next 4 years?


The IED or initial entry date requirements have been waived due to covid presently 
You can just write a letter to the department and they will confirm it
You can enter Australia anytime within the 5 years from the date of the grant and live happily forever
Cheers


----------



## djaiy

proton23 said:


> Someone here, I don't remember, said that he spent only a few days in another country. He was then asked to provide evidence of this. You can try submitting evidence in ImmiAccount (tickets?) of your travel in and out of that country showing that you stayed less than 12 months.
> 
> I think a better option is to just provide the police certificate as the request still appears even when you checked the dates. Perhaps this is what is required for your particular situation.


Please tell me procedure yo apply for certificate from offshore


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

My *LinkedIn* profile was visited by someone from the *Global Business & Talent Taskforce*.

Is this a common occurrence for them?
Did they also look at someone else's profile?
Do we see this as a positive sign?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 
Do we need to travel with the hard copies of the PCCs while entry or soft copies will do ? Or no PCC is required while entry ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbae

Nick1984 said:


> $6251.31 aud ( this includes $80 approx credit card fees)


If you want to avoid credit card fee then pay by Bpay.


Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Do we need to travel with the hard copies of the PCCs while entry or soft copies will do ? Or no PCC is required while entry ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


You don't need PCC to enter as all your details are linked with your passport.


----------



## Karak2002

Sunbae said:


> If you want to avoid credit card fee then pay by Bpay.
> 
> You don't need PCC to enter as all your details are linked with your passport.


thanks..it will help

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee

Nick1984 said:


> P.s. this is the immigration fees only, I did not paid any consultation to any agent or lawyer.


So if you the main applicant what documents do they need from your partner .As proof that you together ?,


----------



## Coco Hana

Nick1984 said:


> Yes they can, my wife is the primary applicant but stayed back in Holland due to ongoing research project. However, I entered Australia without any hassle. Need to quarantine for 2 weeks though. Make sure get enough play games to engage your kids. I would recommend check govt website for fees and other requirements (if changed). Watch couple of YouTube videos what to expect in quarantine.
> P.s. I arrived at Sydney on 20th may 2021


Thank you so much.


----------



## expfr20

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> My *LinkedIn* profile was visited by someone from the *Global Business & Talent Taskforce*.
> 
> Is this a common occurrence for them?
> Did they also look at someone else's profile?
> Do we see this as a positive sign?


Someone visited my profile as well 6 months ago. I am still waiting. lol


----------



## proton23

djaiy said:


> Please tell me procedure yo apply for certificate from offshore


Start here --





Character requirements for visas


How to meet our character requirements.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## salaus

salaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning on applying for GTI visa. I have a query, kindly guide me:
> My expertise is in CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) simulations in Car and Wind energy sector. I was trying for the Energy sector, however someone guided me that since I am into simulations I should apply for Advanced manufacturing. I am confused which sector to choose. Or should I approach an agent to do the process for me? will that be helpful.


Please can anyone help me in this?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

expfr20 said:


> Someone visited my profile as well 6 months ago. I am still waiting. lol





expfr20 said:


> Someone visited my profile as well 6 months ago. I am still waiting. lol


Okay , noted, 
thank you so much for the response.
I will wait too..


----------



## Dr.A

I contacted a GTI officer on LinkedIn asking for status of my GTI EOI. The reply was very generic "thanks for sending this through. I can't make a pre-assessment of your Expression of Interest. I suggest waiting to hear of a formal outcome"
Does anyone has experience when GTI officer ( on linkedin ) tells u if EOI is successful or not ?


----------



## FDM

salaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning on applying for GTI visa. I have a query, kindly guide me:
> My expertise is in CAE (Computer Aided Engineering) simulations in Car and Wind energy sector. I was trying for the Energy sector, however someone guided me that since I am into simulations I should apply for Advanced manufacturing. I am confused which sector to choose. Or should I approach an agent to do the process for me? will that be helpful.


My sector is advanced manufacturing and my GTI has been granted. Yes, your sector will be advanced manufacturing.


----------



## Anurag123

I need to update my form 1000 regarding latest information about the nominator and me. Can I send the updated form 1000 through mail to global talent? Do they accept the changes in form 1000?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 

What if the Birth Certificate of my wife was lost long ago? What should be done to provide this scenario as a proof of birth? the CO may not be interested in other documents like driver's license etc. but only BC. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> What if the Birth Certificate of my wife was lost long ago? What should be done to provide this scenario as a proof of birth? the CO may not be interested in other documents like driver's license etc. but only BC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


It’s not too difficult to get a duplicate birth certificate in most countries
Which country are you from ?
Cheers


----------



## GTI-AU

Hi,
It seems quite in the firum these days. anyone who applied in October and still waiting?


----------



## expfr20

GTI-AU said:


> Hi,
> It seems quite in the firum these days. anyone who applied in October and still waiting?


Hope they finish October cases in June and start November cases in July


----------



## Mas123456

GTI-AU said:


> Hi,
> It seems quite in the firum these days. anyone who applied in October and still waiting?


me


----------



## GTI-AU

Mas123456 said:


> me


When did you apply? I applied June 18th


----------



## GTI-AU

GTI-AU said:


> When did you apply? I applied October 18th


----------



## expfr20

GTI-AU said:


> When did you apply? I applied June 18th


WHAT? Still waiting from June 2020? That's insane..


----------



## GTI-AU

expfr20 said:


> WHAT? Still waiting from June 2020? That's insane..


No sorry it was I typo. I applied October 18th


----------



## GTI-AU

expfr20 said:


> WHAT? Still waiting from June 2020? That's insane..


how about you, when did you apply?


----------



## GTI Sanjay

GTI-AU said:


> Hi,
> It seems quite in the firum these days. anyone who applied in October and still waiting?


I applied on 20 OCTOBER, onshore, final semester phd, 40 plus publication with 700 plus citation. 3 Phd scholarship, 1 college top up scholarship, 2 successful grant. 3 conference, reviewer to more than 100 papers and editor in 2 journal. Very novel finding in phd. I discovered some molecules which are effective against even pan resistant bacteria. All of my friends who applied even after me got rejected, most of them were not in last semester and had not mqny publication. I am still waiting. Is there anyone with similar profile got UId.


----------



## expfr20

GTI-AU said:


> how about you, when did you apply?


Nov 18th, 2020.


----------



## expfr20

GTI Sanjay said:


> I applied on 20 OCTOBER, onshore, final semester phd, 40 plus publication with 700 plus citation. 3 Phd scholarship, 1 college top up scholarship, 2 successful grant. 3 conference, reviewer to more than 100 papers and editor in 2 journal. Very novel finding in phd. I discovered some molecules which are effective against even pan resistant bacteria. All of my friends who applied even after me got rejected, most of them were not in last semester and had not mqny publication. I am still waiting. Is there anyone with similar profile got UId.


You will get it. Sound like a very strong profile.


----------



## GTI Sanjay

expfr20 said:


> You will get it. Sound like a very strong profile.


Thanks friend. Hope this long wait will end with a positive outcome for all of us who are still waiting.


----------



## Taotao

Dear all,

I have submitted my 858 visa application on 11th June 2021, and I received a letter from IMMI about my baby’s visa status yesterday. The content of the letter is below.











My baby’s 485 BV visa is still in effect. Is it means I do not need to do anything if my baby’s 485 BV visa still keep in effect before my 858 visa application finalised and grant the visa? Only if my baby’s 485 BV visa status changed from in effect to invalid before my 858 visa application finalised, I need to apply for the BVE visa for my baby. Do I understand it correctly?



Many thanks.


----------



## mjw20

Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


----------



## Melody-GTI

GTI-AU said:


> Hi,
> It seems quite in the firum these days. anyone who applied in October and still waiting?


Me too. Submitted on 23rd Oct


----------



## Backhome_123

mjw20 said:


> Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


Congratulations! If I were you, I would submit the PCC you have for the visa processing at the same time I would apply for the new UK PCC to be on the safe side in case CO requests the new one. Good luck!


----------



## KRH28

mjw20 said:


> Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


I was in a similar situation with an overseas clearance that was ~20 months old at the time of my visa application. I supplied this PCC and was not asked to provide a new one. However, it seems others in the forum have been asked to provide new clearances in such situations. I would think the decision either way is at the discretion of the CO.



Backhome_123 said:


> Congratulations! If I were you, I would submit the PCC you have for the visa processing at the same time I would apply for the new UK PCC to be on the safe side in case CO requests the new one. Good luck!


This is also a reasonable approach. However, I would add that if you can attain a new PCC reasonably fast (i.e., within 28 days), you can also consider supplying the old one and only applying for a new one if necessary. On the other hand, if a new PCC can be attained relatively quickly (and cost is not outrageous), then a new one could make your visa process smoother.


----------



## Bruce kk

mjw20 said:


> Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


That is fantastic , I am late Nov , but still no response , I still have the confidence i will get the postive outcome in the next month. Celebration mate ! you will get the Visa soon !


----------



## Anurag123

I need to update my form 1000 regarding latest information about the nominator and me. Can I send the updated form 1000 through mail to global talent? Do they accept the changes in form 1000?


----------



## GTI Sanjay

mjw20 said:


> Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


Congrat mate. Well done. And best of luck for visa. Could you please tell october when you applied? Your profile. Some time before i remeber you requesting information on how to find a nominator. Could you please write in this forum how you got the nominator? This will be helpful to the one whi are similar situation.


----------



## 0xlepton

October 19th


----------



## EuniGTI

mjw20 said:


> Hey all, I have just got my uid, and preparing for apply the visa, I have a question about police certificate, I have one from UK got it last year, and I have not back to UK since then, so do I have to apply for a new one, or I can just use that one.


Congratulations!.
According to your previous post, you received RFI 13 days ago, when did you reply to it?

In the meantime, have you found a nominator and submitted evidence?


----------



## 0xlepton

mjw20 said:


> I applied last year October.


Do you remember the exact date? and may I ask which sector are you in?


----------



## stulfk

Is it okay to provide a response more than 750 characters in the details of achievements section?


----------



## Fo1991

Congrats 
could you please share your profile achivements qualification


----------



## Mas123456

GTI-AU said:


> When did you apply? I applied June 18th


22 October


----------



## expfr20

So, four weeks ago, I submitted my nomination evaluation request to ACS. Now, they got back to me and asking me to fill out a form. This form is more of a cover form for the application process. I had already submitted all documents before and they are saying I just need to fill out other basic information (such as DOB, name, email) and do not need to resubmit the supporting documents.

I don't get it. Does it mean they have found my case suitable and just asking for this info to move forward issuing a nomination or they haven't evaluated my documents at all so far? Thanks.


----------



## NB

expfr20 said:


> So, four weeks ago, I submitted my nomination evaluation request to ACS. Now, they got back to me and asking me to fill out a form. This form is more of a cover form for the application process. I had already submitted all documents before and they are saying I just need to fill out other basic information (such as DOB, name, email) and do not need to resubmit the supporting documents.
> 
> I don't get it. Does it mean they have found my case suitable and just asking for this info to move forward issuing a nomination or they haven't evaluated my documents at all so far? Thanks.


Why are you so apprehensive or anxious ?
Just fill the form and submit it and wait for their response 
Cheers


----------



## expfr20

NB said:


> Why are you so apprehensive or anxious ?
> Just fill the form and submit it and wait for their response
> Cheers


Thanks. Have been waiting for almost 7 months now, for the UID. I think as a normal human being it's okay to be anxious if any step goes wrong.


----------



## hk_BA

expfr20 said:


> Thanks. Have been waiting for almost 7 months now, for the UID. I think as a normal human being it's okay to be anxious if any step goes wrong.


How much time they took to revert. I have also submitted document last week. They said they will take 8 weeks to assess.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

hk_BA said:


> How much time they took to revert. I have also submitted document last week. They said they will take 8 weeks to assess.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


About 4 weeks


----------



## mayurgupta70

GTI Sanjay said:


> I applied on 20 OCTOBER, onshore, final semester phd, 40 plus publication with 700 plus citation. 3 Phd scholarship, 1 college top up scholarship, 2 successful grant. 3 conference, reviewer to more than 100 papers and editor in 2 journal. Very novel finding in phd. I discovered some molecules which are effective against even pan resistant bacteria. All of my friends who applied even after me got rejected, most of them were not in last semester and had not mqny publication. I am still waiting. Is there anyone with similar profile got UId.


I feel that you still have chance


expfr20 said:


> So, four weeks ago, I submitted my nomination evaluation request to ACS. Now, they got back to me and asking me to fill out a form. This form is more of a cover form for the application process. I had already submitted all documents before and they are saying I just need to fill out other basic information (such as DOB, name, email) and do not need to resubmit the supporting documents.
> 
> I don't get it. Does it mean they have found my case suitable and just asking for this info to move forward issuing a nomination or they haven't evaluated my documents at all so far? Thanks.


I believe that when ACS ask for payment, that's confirmation that they're ready to nominate you.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> I feel that you still have chance
> 
> I believe that when ACS ask for payment, that's confirmation that they're ready to nominate you.


Yes, I saw at least one case like that. Thanks


----------



## mjw20

GTI Sanjay said:


> Congrat mate. Well done. And best of luck for visa. Could you please tell october when you applied? Your profile. Some time before i remeber you requesting information on how to find a nominator. Could you please write in this forum how you got the nominator? This will be helpful to the one whi are similar situation.


Sorry, I could not recall the exact date, but it definitely within the first two weeks of October last year. My profile: recent PhD, offshore, target sector Digitech, my academic background is not strong cause my aim is to get a degree not to do the research. My salary is close to the threshold but below it, I did the projection over time and shows them I am very likely to earn over that threshold very soon. I have done various national projects in the government, including covid-19 response, so I have very good reference letters from the government. For nominators, I can only say I was really lucky, I was about to give up this gti things cause I really know nobody and ACS refused to nominate me. I basically sent messages on Linkedin to all people that with a strong background in Sydney and Melbourne, and only one of them replied me in the last minute, and then I get it, so thanks God and I very appreciate my nominator's help, it is not easy to have someone that has a stunning background to help you given you don't know each other well. After I got the reference letter, I sent everything to them on Friday night, and Monday was Queen's birthday, so they don't work. I got the invitation on Tuesday near COB time, so the response was pretty quick, only one business day! I am impressed by their efficiency.


----------



## mjw20

0xlepton said:


> Do you remember the exact date? and may I ask which sector are you in?


pls see my latest post


----------



## mjw20

EuniGTI said:


> Congratulations!.
> According to your previous post, you received RFI 13 days ago, when did you reply to it?
> 
> In the meantime, have you found a nominator and submitted evidence?


pls see my latest post above


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> Sorry, I could not recall the exact date, but it definitely within the first two weeks of October last year. My profile: recent PhD, offshore, target sector Digitech, my academic background is not strong cause my aim is to get a degree not to do the research. My salary is close to the threshold but below it, I did the projection over time and shows them I am very likely to earn over that threshold very soon. I have done various national projects in the government, including covid-19 response, so I have very good reference letters from the government. For nominators, I can only say I was really lucky, I was about to give up this gti things cause I really know nobody and ACS refused to nominate me. I basically sent messages on Linkedin to all people that with a strong background in Sydney and Melbourne, and only one of them replied me in the last minute, and then I get it, so thanks God and I very appreciate my nominator's help, it is not easy to have someone that has a stunning background to help you given you don't know each other well. After I got the reference letter, I sent everything to them on Friday night, and Monday was Queen's birthday, so they don't work. I got the invitation on Tuesday near COB time, so the response was pretty quick, only one business day! I am impressed by their efficiency.


Hi, I am sorry to hear that ACS refused your request, however, I am glad that you eventually found a nominator. Could you tell me how many days ACS took to give you the decision? I submitted everything a month ago, but now they are asking me to fill out a form with basic information and no additional supporting docs. I am wondering if they have started reviewing my case or hasn't started yet. I am a bit stressed because like you, I don't know anyone in Australia. Thanks


----------



## mjw20

expfr20 said:


> Hi, I am sorry to hear that ACS refused your request, however, I am glad that you eventually found a nominator. Could you tell me how many days ACS took to give you the decision? I submitted everything a month ago, but now they are asking me to fill out a form with basic information and no additional supporting docs. I am wondering if they have started reviewing my case or hasn't started yet. I am a bit stressed because like you, I don't know anyone in Australia. Thanks


My one was pretty quick, they responded me in 2 weeks. I guess I called them once in the middle to push it, that might worked, so if you are urgent you can call them see if they can do it quicker.


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> My one was pretty quick, they responded me in 2 weeks. I guess I called them once in the middle to push it, that might worked, so if you are urgent you can call them see if they can do it quicker.


I see. Thanks. Do you remember filling out any form that they sent you?


----------



## mjw20

expfr20 said:


> I see. Thanks. Do you remember filling out any form that they sent you?


Nope, so maybe that is a good sign for your case


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> Nope, so maybe that is a good sign for your case


Thank you. Let's see.


----------



## GTI Sanjay

mjw20 said:


> Sorry, I could not recall the exact date, but it definitely within the first two weeks of October last year. My profile: recent PhD, offshore, target sector Digitech, my academic background is not strong cause my aim is to get a degree not to do the research. My salary is close to the threshold but below it, I did the projection over time and shows them I am very likely to earn over that threshold very soon. I have done various national projects in the government, including covid-19 response, so I have very good reference letters from the government. For nominators, I can only say I was really lucky, I was about to give up this gti things cause I really know nobody and ACS refused to nominate me. I basically sent messages on Linkedin to all people that with a strong background in Sydney and Melbourne, and only one of them replied me in the last minute, and then I get it, so thanks God and I very appreciate my nominator's help, it is not easy to have someone that has a stunning background to help you given you don't know each other well. After I got the reference letter, I sent everything to them on Friday night, and Monday was Queen's birthday, so they don't work. I got the invitation on Tuesday near COB time, so the response was pretty quick, only one business day! I am impressed by their efficiency.


Thanks for this


----------



## hungrydaze

amazing that you got the UID the very next day. I am in the same situation as you, received RFI at the beginning of June, replied after 3 days, and I haven't received any answer yet. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## EuniGTI

hungrydaze said:


> amazing that you got the UID the very next day. I am in the same situation as you, received RFI at the beginning of June, replied after 3 days, and I haven't received any answer yet. I'm starting to get worried.


I'm in the same situation as you.
I received the RFI in early June and sent a reply this Monday. (They asked me for proof of nominator.)

What kind of RFI did you receive?


----------



## hungrydaze

EuniGTI said:


> I'm in the same situation as you.
> I received the RFI in early June and sent you a reply this Monday. (They asked me for proof of nominator.)
> 
> What kind of RFI did you receive?


Exactly the same....I replied 12 days ago.


----------



## EuniGTI

hungrydaze said:


> Exactly the same....I replied 12 days ago.


Did you find a nominator in 3 days and reply?


----------



## hungrydaze

EuniGTI said:


> Did you find a nominator in 3 days and reply?


Yes, I had a few work connections, I emailed all of them, I secured two nominators. 
Let's hope we'll get the golden email. Cheers!


----------



## 0xlepton

hungrydaze said:


> Yes, I had a few work connections, I emailed all of them, I secured two nominators.
> Let's hope we'll get the golden email. Cheers!


Hi Mate, may I ask when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## GTI Sanjay

From above comments i realized that, there are at least 4 people who submitted their EOI around third week of October (18 to 23 October) in this forum. Three of my friends who applied after this time got already rejected 3 weeks ago (October last week to November first week). They were not in last semester of their PHD, did not have salary around threshold, did not have many publications from before PHD or during PHD. Now i have strong feeling that GTI officer are first short listing the best profiles and then going through remaining profiles individually in much detail. Can you guys who applied in october and still waiting post their profile. I have mentioned my profile in my very first post.


----------



## mjw20

hungrydaze said:


> amazing that you got the UID the very next day. I am in the same situation as you, received RFI at the beginning of June, replied after 3 days, and I haven't received any answer yet. I'm starting to get worried.


Sorry to hear that, but no news still good news, at least their speed is much better than Immigration New Zealand, so hang in there, you will get it soon.


----------



## 0xlepton

GTI Sanjay said:


> From above comments i realized that, there are at least 4 people who submitted their EOI around third week of October (18 to 23 October) in this forum. Three of my friends who applied after this time got already rejected 3 weeks ago (October last week to November first week). They were not in last semester of their PHD, did not have salary around threshold, did not have many publications from before PHD or during PHD. Now i have strong feeling that GTI officer are first short listing the best profiles and then going through remaining profiles individually in much detail. Can you guys who applied in october and still waiting post their profile. I have mentioned my profile in my very first post.


Recent Ph.D. in Digitech, 10 papers + 3 patents + 1 book chapter + 5 awards, and also job offers above the salary threshold. Submitted Oct 19. Still waiting... Let me if you guys receive the output.


----------



## atreyty

Guys, I has been following this forum from past year. I will update my side of story here:

I hope this post will help to the applicants who are waiting for the response. In our process, it took almost a year to complete the requirements. I had started by applying for EOI in July 2020, and now all the requirements were completed (so far). Lets hope for positive results soon.

Applied for GTIP: 15 July 2020
email for RIF: 5 Jan 2021
received UID: 3 March 2021
Submitted form: 24 March 2021
s56 Request for nominator: 12 April 2021
s56 for health and PCC: 27 April 2021
s56 for wife health and PCC: 26 May 2021
Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021
Waiting for the final result ..... !!!

We got late PCC (more than 30 days) from India and my wife got late health appointment, therefore, they send us same s56 request again that was sent on 27 April and repeated on 26 May 2021. So, when we received the same request again we have submitted the proof of our efforts (emails and receipt of appointment).
We have completed all the requirements and submitted the visa application, now we are waiting for the results.


----------



## Dr.A

atreyty said:


> Guys, I has been following this forum from past year. I will update my side of story here:
> 
> I hope this post will help to the applicants who are waiting for the response. In our process, it took almost a year to complete the requirements. I had started by applying for EOI in July 2020, and now all the requirements were completed (so far). Lets hope for positive results soon.
> 
> Applied for GTIP: 15 July 2020
> email for RIF: 5 Jan 2021
> received UID: 3 March 2021
> Submitted form: 24 March 2021
> s56 Request for nominator: 12 April 2021
> s56 for health and PCC: 27 April 2021
> s56 for wife health and PCC: 26 May 2021
> Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021
> Waiting for the final result ..... !!!
> 
> We got late PCC (more than 30 days) from India and my wife got late health appointment, therefore, they send us same s56 request again that was sent on 27 April and repeated on 26 May 2021. So, when we received the same request again we have submitted the proof of our efforts (emails and receipt of appointment).
> We have completed all the requirements and submitted the visa application, now we are waiting for the results.


Congratulations! Could you please share your profile as well?


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,
Good day,

Quick question please,

I have submitted my EOI on 15 August 2020 (onshore ) and unfortunately, I have received rejection last Month. However, I am thinking to re-apply again, *so may I ask you please for any advice, is there any specific way of writing the letters or template or checklist of documents that I should provide*. *Or if you know someone who can help me in preparing my documents. Because I have been told that my profile is strong enough to be accepted. Therefore, I believe I did not present myself in a proper way. 

My profile...*
Currently, I am a PhD holder in data since and I have received the outcome of my PhD studies on 21 April 2021. BTW: I got the rejection email before receiving my official completion letter from the Uni.

1. Totally, I have nine papers (5 journals and 4 conferences (Citations 46)), all the journal papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
2. 2 Journals (Q1) under preparation.
3. Reviewer for three journals (Q1 and Q2).
4. I have been invited to participate as a speaker for upcoming conferences.
5. On 2/25/2021 I have sent an Additional Documents email with ... 
1. Evidence (From Seek) where my degree and field of study have the ability to attract a salary of $153,600. 
2. Form 1000. 

In addition, I am working as a sessional/tutor over the last three years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.


Your help is highly appreciated indeed.

Regards,


----------



## GTI Sanjay

0xlepton said:


> Recent Ph.D. in Digitech, 10 papers + 3 patents + 1 book chapter + 5 awards, and also job offers above the salary threshold. Submitted Oct 19. Still waiting... Let me if you guys receive the output.


Wow this seems a good profile. I think you will surely get it.


----------



## kundikoi

stulfk said:


> Is it okay to provide a response more than 750 characters in the details of achievements section?


it's really a basic expectation of the Dept for the *Distinguished Talent *visa candidates to be talented enough to follow instructions mate



SamIQ86 said:


> *Or if you know someone who can help me in preparing my documents. *


there's like a gazillion reviews of various MARA agents on this thread already, what else do you really need?


----------



## Backhome_123

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good day,
> 
> Quick question please,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15 August 2020 (onshore ) and unfortunately, I have received rejection last Month. However, I am thinking to re-apply again, *so may I ask you please for any advice, is there any specific way of writing the letters or template or checklist of documents that I should provide*. *Or if you know someone who can help me in preparing my documents. Because I have been told that my profile is strong enough to be accepted. Therefore, I believe I did not present myself in a proper way.
> 
> My profile...*
> Currently, I am a PhD holder in data since and I have received the outcome of my PhD studies on 21 April 2021. BTW: I got the rejection email before receiving my official completion letter from the Uni.
> 
> 1. Totally, I have nine papers (5 journals and 4 conferences (Citations 46)), all the journal papers in Q1 -Q2 Journals in Data Science, Top Journals such as “Knowledge-Based Systems – Elsevier”.
> 2. 2 Journals (Q1) under preparation.
> 3. Reviewer for three journals (Q1 and Q2).
> 4. I have been invited to participate as a speaker for upcoming conferences.
> 5. On 2/25/2021 I have sent an Additional Documents email with ...
> 1. Evidence (From Seek) where my degree and field of study have the ability to attract a salary of $153,600.
> 2. Form 1000.
> 
> In addition, I am working as a sessional/tutor over the last three years, and my last annual salary (AUD) = 40,000.
> 
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated indeed.
> 
> Regards,


Just apply again mate. My application was also rejected last year, before completing my degree. But I applied again after I received my degree with almost same docs and I got UID after 2 months and now I am with 858 Visa.


----------



## darkknight2099

Great!
Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

NB said:


> It’s not too difficult to get a duplicate birth certificate in most countries
> Which country are you from ?
> Cheers


hi
From India and the BDO office in the District is saying that since it is a lost case and no record found I will 6 months after the Affidavit process. 

Does it take 6months to get a Birth Certiifcate duplicate ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> hi
> From India and the BDO office in the District is saying that since it is a lost case and no record found I will 6 months after the Affidavit process.
> 
> Does it take 6months to get a Birth Certiifcate duplicate ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


You have to give speed money
Cheers


----------



## SamIQ86

Backhome_123 said:


> Just apply again mate. My application was also rejected last year, before completing my degree. But I applied again after I received my degree with almost same docs and I got UID after 2 months and now I am with 858 Visa.


Hi *Backhome_123, *

Thank you so much for your response, and congratulations on getting your Visa. 

May I ask you please how did you write/answer this question "_Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy_". How did you present yourself in this aspect? I would be thankful and grateful if you could send me your answer to this question just to have an idea of how to write/answer it. 


In addition, there is a question "_Have you been in contact with a Department of Home Affairs Global Talent Officer_? ", so should I choose Yes (right)?, if so, I have to provide the Full name of the Global Talent Officer ?, how can I get it ? .

Furthermore, In terms of the ability to attract AUD153,600 as annual salary, did you provide job advertisements only? or you had an offer?.

Finally, in the letter from the nominator, what are the key points to include? and did you provide other recommendation letters and from whom?


Dear *Backhome_123, *I do apologize for bothering you but your help is highly appreciated indeed.

Regards,


----------



## SamIQ86

kundikoi said:


> it's really a basic expectation of the Dept for the *Distinguished Talent *visa candidates to be talented enough to follow instructions mate
> 
> 
> there's like a gazillion reviews of various MARA agents on this thread already, what else do you really need?


Hi kundikoi, thank you so much for your response, 

My question about "_Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy_". What are the key points to include?, is there any template w should follow?. 

Regards,


----------



## atreyty

Dr.A said:


> Congratulations! Could you please share your profile as well?


Offshore, applied in MedTech, I have PhD in Bio Egg 2017, 26 papers (20 Q1 papers, 6 Q2 papers), 350+ citations, 12 conferences, working as a Postdoc.


----------



## LiveTheDay

I started following this site a couple of months ago, and really felt for so many people who, in the pursuit of a common goal - settling down in Australia, left here a great number of happy or sad stories. For those lucky ones who are able to make Australia their new home (myself included), this forum probably is the best place where the prelude to our journey is best documented collectively. So I just want to share my very unique GTI experience.

I am offshore, applied as a professional in health sciences. I am an old guy, "very old" for people pursuing skilled migration. But the really unique part is that I submitted GTI visa applications (not EOI) twice, with the same UID. I understand this is no longer possible, as now one invitation allows you to submit the application just once. The reason I needed to submit the visa application a second time was that, when the first application was granted, my children were inadvertently and unintentionally left out, for reasons I do not wish to elaborate. 

My timeline:
9/3/21: EOI (hastily submitted)
16/3/21: RFI
18/3/21: Reply to RFI
18/3/21: UID
26/3/21: 1st visa application
12/4/21: s56
14/4/21: PCC
7/5/21: Health cleared
10/5/21: Visa granted (not including children)

17/5/21: 2nd visa application
2/6/21: s56
2/6/21: Children's health cleared
9/6/21: Children's PCC
18/6/21: Visa granted (including children) 

Best wishes to all who are still waiting for the outcome!


----------



## Sallybegan

Goodday to you all,

There is this question number 30 of FORM1221, same question appears on number 47 of FORM80. Do we have to fill our nominator details here? Is sponsor same as nominator?

Kindly assist in clarifying this.


----------



## Coco Hana

Sallybegan said:


> Goodday to you all,
> 
> There is this question number 30 of FORM1221, same question appears on number 47 of FORM80. Do we have to fill our nominator details here? Is sponsor same as nominator?
> 
> Kindly assist in clarifying this.


If you apply online u will see all those questions are in the online form. Personally I didn't submit those forms


----------



## Bruce kk

Dear everyone :
It is the 7 months now , still no any news. Just wait , Hope positive outcome will come . 
I have a really calm attitude now , Lol . 
Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore .


----------



## expfr20

Bruce kk said:


> Dear everyone :
> It is the 7 months now , still no any news. Just wait , Hope positive outcome will come .
> I have a really calm attitude now , Lol .
> Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore .


7 months here as well.


----------



## glamdring

It has been almost 3 weeks since all 3 members of my family got the health clearance. The status of my GTI application is still "Further assessment". Anyone else waiting for their visa grant after getting the health clearance? How long have you been waiting? Just want to know how long it usually takes for the grant to come through after all documents have been submitted and cleared.


----------



## Poondla

SamIQ86 said:


> 15 August 20





expfr20 said:


> 7 months here as well.


waiting from last 4 months, no news. whom to contact to get info?


----------



## expfr20

Poondla said:


> waiting from last 4 months, no news. whom to contact to get info?


They won't give you any update on the application status.


----------



## Coco Hana

glamdring said:


> It has been almost 3 weeks since all 3 members of my family got the health clearance. The status of my GTI application is still "Further assessment". Anyone else waiting for their visa grant after getting the health clearance? How long have you been waiting? Just want to know how long it usually takes for the grant to come through after all documents have been submitted and cleared.


I wait for 28 days after the submitting of S56


----------



## FT121

Coco Hana said:


> I wait for 28 days after the submitting of S56


I have completed my health assessment in 2 months back, and applied the CNCC in 3 weeks till now and still waiting.


----------



## glamdring

FT121 said:


> I have completed my health assessment in 2 months back, and applied the CNCC in 3 weeks till now and still waiting.


You uploaded the CNCC 3 weeks ago?


----------



## GTI Sanjay

Bruce kk said:


> Dear everyone :
> It is the 7 months now , still no any news. Just wait , Hope positive outcome will come .
> I have a really calm attitude now , Lol .
> Salary higher than FWHIT now , offshore .


I am waiting for 8 months and one day now . Anyway best of luck i have feeling that we will hear something soon


----------



## atreyty

glamdring said:


> It has been almost 3 weeks since all 3 members of my family got the health clearance. The status of my GTI application is still "Further assessment". Anyone else waiting for their visa grant after getting the health clearance? How long have you been waiting? Just want to know how long it usually takes for the grant to come through after all documents have been submitted and cleared.


I am also waiting for the visa grant. I have submitted all the required documents including health and pcc three weeks ago. 
In my case the time from 65 days to 3 months has been changed on June 18 to 66 days to 85 days. Something is going on, not sure how long they will take.


----------



## atreyty

FT121 said:


> I have completed my health assessment in 2 months back, and applied the CNCC in 3 weeks till now and still waiting.


Same here mate, I have also updated my PCC three weeks ago, and waiting ... !!!


----------



## GTI+2020oct

atreyty said:


> I am also waiting for the visa grant. I have submitted all the required documents including health and pcc three weeks ago.
> In my case the time from 65 days to 3 months has been changed on June 18 to 66 days to 85 days. Something is going on, not sure how long they will take.


I think the processing time is updated on a monthly basis and they have just released the new one on 17th or 18th June. Hopefully, we will hear from them soon (PS I have also just responded to S56).


----------



## Jerry858

Jerry858 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received the golden email and got my UID.
> 
> My profile:
> EOI Submitted: 29th July 2020
> Energy and Mining sector
> PhD finished in March 2020, but with no offer at the EOI submission stage. However, I got my Intern and Graduate Engineer offer afterward.
> Journal papers during my PhD: 16 (6 first author), most of them are Q1. Citation; 200+, H-10: 10
> 1 conference paper, invited speakers by several universities
> 10+ reviewers for several journals
> 4 patents
> PhD scholarship and travel award.
> 
> Thanks everyone, all the best and good luck to you all.


Hi everyone, my visa is granted today after lodging the application on 20 May 2021.

20 May 2021_visa application lodged
08 June 2021_s56 for AFP with my formal name on it
18 June 2021_updated the AFP
21 June 2021_granted

Best wishes and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mas123456

GTI Sanjay said:


> I am waiting for 8 months and one day now . Anyway best of luck i have feeling that we will hear something soon


 Same stuff over here 
PhD from Australia, salary 200K, 10 papers, senior engineering specialist... nothing so far 8 month now.


----------



## khushabivet

Hi friends, is it a good idea to combine all pdf files or attaching separate pdfs is better for EOI?

Thanks


----------



## expfr20

Mas123456 said:


> Same stuff over here
> PhD from Australia, salary 200K, 10 papers, senior engineering specialist... nothing so far 8 month now.


That's nuts.


----------



## 0xlepton

I think the department has mostly freeze the EOI processing rightnow... may be due to finanicial year change


----------



## Rsaleh

Hi All, Does any one know what is the below screenshot means?








and do you think we should click on this button If we submitted all the required documents except the medical check? or we have to wait until the medical clearance provided for us?


----------



## expfr20

0xlepton said:


> I think the department has mostly freeze the EOI processing rightnow... may be due to finanicial year change
> View attachment 99783


amazing...


----------



## Rsaleh

Rsaleh said:


> Hi All, Does any one know what is the below screenshot means?
> View attachment 99784
> 
> and do you think we should click on this button If we submitted all the required documents except the medical check? or we have to wait until the medical clearance provided for us?
> View attachment 99785


@Bayleaf Can you please help me?


----------



## FT121

glamdring said:


> You uploaded the CNCC 3 weeks ago?


I went to Police station to apply the CNCC and my home country will send out the report to Australia Government directly without notify the applicant. Hence, I have no idea when it's completed, but normally it's should be received in 1 month.


----------



## FT121

atreyty said:


> Same here mate, I have also updated my PCC three weeks ago, and waiting ... !!!


Yes, right, I think we are in a very similar situation. Hopefully, CNCC should be the last step in the whole process before Visa Grant (if no more issue or question raised from DoHA). Finger cross !! we should receive the good news in 1 or 2 weeks time.


----------



## expfr20

GTI Sanjay said:


> I am waiting for 8 months and one day now . Anyway best of luck i have feeling that we will hear something soon


Did you submit form 1000 as well?


----------



## cahnr

atreyty said:


> I am also waiting for the visa grant. I have submitted all the required documents including health and pcc three weeks ago.
> In my case the time from 65 days to 3 months has been changed on June 18 to 66 days to 85 days. Something is going on, not sure how long they will take.


I am also waiting for the visa grant. Processing time has been updated as well. Fingers crossed for positive outcome soon!


----------



## tabotabo

Any Hong Kong applicants submitted EOI, waiting more than 3 months? I learned most Hong Kong applicants will get response whatever invited or rejected within 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## EuniGTI

Hi everyone,
I haven't heard from Global Talent Visa Program since I replied to FRI last week. 

How many days will it take to hear from UID after replying to RFI?


----------



## danastoun727

I think based on previous rejection, or how you described your research, it doesn't seem like you really fit in the data science/ Digitech sector. I think you should read about iot development services - how important it is for business development today, and how it can function with data. I have already turned to IT specialists who are engaged in the implementation of iot technology in my business processes


----------



## Sunbae

I have received my 858 Visa grant today.
My timeline is as follows:
1st EOI lodged - End of June 2020
Rejected - September 2010 (due to bridging visa)
2nd EOI lodge - 13/10/2020 (after receiving substantial visa)
Invitation received - 02/06/2021
858 visa lodged - 04/06/2021
Medical cleared - 07/06/2021
Australia PCC supplied - 12/06/2021
858 Visa Grant received- 22/06/2021
My profile : PhD (Energy sector), salary below threshold

Few important points to note which may be useful to some of you:

I and my partner have used our expired overseas PCC since We did not visit those countries in last 1 year. Attached cover letter to support information.
My spouse did not require to appear IELTS/PTE. Her academic transcript said medium of instruction was English. I attached cover letter with her CV and transcript.

Thanks to everyone in this forum to share their information and knowledge. All the best to those awaiting for their approvals. Stay positive.


----------



## Dr.A

hi guys,

I approached one of the member of GTI taskforce asking status of my EOI and i got a reply saying that I should wait to hear from them in two weeks and my case will be flagged as priority processing. Does it sound positive?


----------



## Pee

W


Sunbae said:


> I have received my 858 Visa grant today.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 1st EOI lodged - End of June 2020
> Rejected - September 2010 (due to bridging visa)
> 2nd EOI lodge - 13/10/2020 (after receiving substantial visa)
> Invitation received - 02/06/2021
> 858 visa lodged - 04/06/2021
> Medical cleared - 07/06/2021
> Australia PCC supplied - 12/06/2021
> 858 Visa Grant received- 22/06/2021
> My profile : PhD (Energy sector), salary below threshold
> 
> Few important points to note which may be useful to some of you:
> 
> I and my partner have used our expired overseas PCC since We did not visit those countries in last 1 year. Attached cover letter to support information.
> My spouse did not require to appear IELTS/PTE. Her academic transcript said medium of instruction was English. I attached cover letter with her CV and transcript.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum to share their information and knowledge. All the best to those awaiting for their approvals. Stay positive.


What evidence did u provide to proof your relationship with your partner?


----------



## Pee

Hi guys, I'm having trouble in finding a nominater in finance and finTec. Im an economist with a PhD can some1 link me or help me please.


----------



## nickkarki

Hi All,
I need help in understanding my chances of success for GTI. Any help or inputs would be great. 
1. Academics: 

Completed 4 year B.Tech in Computer Science
1 year Diploma in Data Anaytics and Big Data
Pursuing M.S.(online) in Computer Science with Specialisation in Interactive Intelligence 
2. Work Experience:

Software Engineer - 261313
Total 9.6 years experience in
Data Warehousing & Business Intelligence in large scale data platforms 
Worked with clients around the globe in Retail, Hospitality, Healthcare, E-commerce and Mining
Currently working as a Data Solution Architect with a Mining major for next generation digital platforms 
Designed and delivered Analytics Products 
Worked with Cloudera, AWS, Azure, Snowflake and other upcoming Cloud centric technologies 
Worked with clients directly and helped them plan and deliver agile solutions 

Awards:


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Dr.A said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I approached one of the member of GTI taskforce asking status of my EOI and i got a reply saying that I should wait to hear from them in two weeks and my case will be flagged as priority processing. Does it sound positive?


Definitely, 
can you please share your profile?


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I approached one of the member of GTI taskforce asking status of my EOI and i got a reply saying that I should wait to hear from them in two weeks and my case will be flagged as priority processing. Does it sound positive?


Could you please share how to contact them?


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I approached one of the member of GTI taskforce asking status of my EOI and i got a reply saying that I should wait to hear from them in two weeks and my case will be flagged as priority processing. Does it sound positive?


And how many months you have been waiting?


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> And how many months you have been waiting?


5 months


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> Could you please share how to contact them?


I just contacted them through linkedin.


----------



## Dr.A

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> Definitely,
> can you please share your profile?


my profile is not so great. PhD (chemistry) 2020 from USA, 5 publications, currently working as a postdoc at one of the ivy league US univerities. Few poster presentations, conferences and 2-3 department awards.


----------



## expfr20

Dr.A said:


> my profile is not so great. PhD (chemistry) 2020 from USA, 5 publications, currently working as a postdoc at one of the ivy league US univerities. Few poster presentations, conferences and 2-3 department awards.


Did you have an Australian nominator? Did you contact a GTO or a team member? Mine was S Chu.


----------



## happppy

expfr20 said:


> Did you have an Australian nominator? Did you contact a GTO or a team member? Mine was Stephanie C.


I think Chu will be responsible for the applicants from US. Did she reply you and uncover more information?


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> my profile is not so great. PhD (chemistry) 2020 from USA, 5 publications, currently working as a postdoc at one of the ivy league US univerities. Few poster presentations, conferences and 2-3 department awards.


Come on! No one can find a position in IVY without good profile Please share the news if you have any update. For us who are still waiting for the outcome, GTI is a mystery and more information will be greatly appreciated


----------



## expfr20

happppy said:


> I think Chu will be responsible for the applicants from US. Did she reply you and uncover more information?


In January she told me that the team will get back to me in a few weeks. I applied last year. That's it.


----------



## happppy

expfr20 said:


> In January she told me that the team will get back to me in a few weeks. I applied last year. That's it.


In a few weeks?!...Then take forever...It seems Dr.A is lucky that at least his profile is marked as "PP"


----------



## expfr20

happppy said:


> In a few weeks?!...Then take forever...It seems Dr.A is lucky that at least his profile is marked as "PP"


I don't have a nominator yet, maybe DrA does.


----------



## Dr.A

expfr20 said:


> I don't have a nominator yet, maybe DrA does.


I don't have a nominator yet. I was thinking to contact someone after I receive UID


----------



## Dr.A

expfr20 said:


> Did you have an Australian nominator? Did you contact a GTO or a team member? Mine was S Chu.


It was a team member. I had sent some supporting documents for my EOI and I received an acknowledgement response from where I could get the name and search on the linkedin. She was kind enough to accept my invitation.


----------



## Dr.A

happppy said:


> Come on! No one can find a position in IVY without good profile Please share the news if you have any update. For us who are still waiting for the outcome, GTI is a mystery and more information will be greatly appreciated


Sure. I will.


----------



## expfr20

Dr.A said:


> It was a team member. I had sent some supporting documents for my EOI and I received an acknowledgement response from where I could get the name and search on the linkedin. She was kind enough to accept my invitation.


Wow! You must be special to them. I never received any acknowledgment. I sent updates three times regarding my awards and some media reports.


----------



## djaiy

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you share your experience on - 'Did anyone provide the Polio Vaccination Certificate under Medical health 501 at the time of of the exam and upload under Immi account ?
> This is only if you are offshore staying in Global Polio Initiatives nominated Outbreak or Endemic countries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Any suggestions please where to upload polio vaccination certificate?


----------



## Sunbae

Pee said:


> W
> 
> What evidence did u provide to proof your relationship with your partner?


Marriage certificate


----------



## sjadhao

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied in July-2020 for GTI (MedTech)
> My Bio: Thesis under review, 11 publications, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master and two years of international work experience
> 
> Received *Request for further information* on 30th March, about proof that I will submit my thesis soon.
> I have submitted proof on 12th April but it's been 7 days I have not heard from the GTI team.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me how much time it takes to get a reply once you addressed the Request for further information query?
> 
> OR How much I should wait before sending them an email about the status of the query submission?



Hello everyone,

I received my PR on 11th June 2021 (Invitation Received: 20th April 2021, Application submitted on 10th May)

Thank you forum, for all the discussions


----------



## tabotabo

Dr.A said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I approached one of the member of GTI taskforce asking status of my EOI and i got a reply saying that I should wait to hear from them in two weeks and my case will be flagged as priority processing. Does it sound positive?


May I know you simple friendly asking your status or you have special reason to ask for chasing? Thx


----------



## GTI Sanjay

expfr20 said:


> Did you submit form 1000 as well?


No. When i submitted my EOI it was not mandatory. So i did not. However, i have filled the nominator details and a reference letter from him. My friends who applied in july second week got their UID without submitting form 1000 in March.


----------



## expfr20

GTI Sanjay said:


> No. When i submitted my EOI it was not mandatory. So i did not. However, i have filled the nominator details and a reference letter from him. My friends who applied in july second week got their UID without submitting form 1000 in March.


Thanks


----------



## 0xlepton

sjadhao said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied in July-2020 for GTI (MedTech)
> My Bio: Thesis under review, 11 publications, Attended international conferences, Received scholarship throughout the career for education, A grade in master and two years of international work experience
> 
> Received *Request for further information* on 30th March, about proof that I will submit my thesis soon.
> I have submitted proof on 12th April but it's been 7 days I have not heard from the GTI team.
> 
> Can anybody please tell me how much time it takes to get a reply once you addressed the Request for further information query?
> 
> OR How much I should wait before sending them an email about the status of the query submission?


Hi mate, what proof did you provide to support that you will submit your thesis soon?


----------



## proton23

nickkarki said:


> Hi All,
> I need help in understanding my chances of success for GTI. Any help or inputs would be great.
> 1. Academics:
> 
> Completed 4 year B.Tech in Computer Science
> 1 year Diploma in Data Anaytics and Big Data
> Pursuing M.S.(online) in Computer Science with Specialisation in Interactive Intelligence
> 2. Work Experience:
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313
> Total 9.6 years experience in
> Data Warehousing & Business Intelligence in large scale data platforms
> Worked with clients around the globe in Retail, Hospitality, Healthcare, E-commerce and Mining
> Currently working as a Data Solution Architect with a Mining major for next generation digital platforms
> Designed and delivered Analytics Products
> Worked with Cloudera, AWS, Azure, Snowflake and other upcoming Cloud centric technologies
> Worked with clients directly and helped them plan and deliver agile solutions
> 
> Awards:
> View attachment 99790


There is nothing to lose if you send an EOI. Review the eligibility to make sure you qualify, that is, you must provide evidence you meet the requirements.

What will help:

Salary is above threshold or you can earn a salary above threshold. (talent, ability to establish yourself)
You were physically in the countries of your clients. This should match the detailed travel history you will provide later if you are invited. (internationally recognized work)
CV shows key projects and increase in responsibilities or progression throughout your career. (achievements)
Recommendation letters, certifications. (talent, achievements)


----------



## Gush88

Hi everyone, I have a strange problem that haven't been seen in the forum. After submitting the visa application I got a s56 request for Australian police check, but the strange thing is the police check request is for a complete strange and not me.

In the request it says,

Please provide a new AFP clearance certificate to include the names:

"my actual name"
"some other name with my given names"
Please note Department records show that you are also known as "other name"

Any one has any insights to this, I have had only one name since birth. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NB

Gush88 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a strange problem that haven't been seen in the forum. After submitting the visa application I got a s56 request for Australian police check, but the strange thing is the police check request is for a complete strange and not me.
> 
> In the request it says,
> 
> Please provide a new AFP clearance certificate to include the names:
> 
> "my actual name"
> "some other name with my given names"
> Please note Department records show that you are also known as "other name"
> 
> Any one has any insights to this, I have had only one name since birth. Any help would be appreciated.


It maybe a mixup
Reply back to the CO that you have never been known by the other name and see their response 
Cheers


----------



## Gush88

NB said:


> It maybe a mixup
> Reply back to the CO that you have never been known by the other name and see their response
> Cheers


Thank you very much @NB for the quick reply.

Can I contact the CO through replying to the s56 request email? or through the immi account? (though I do not see any option to send a message through the immi account)


----------



## NB

Gush88 said:


> Thank you very much @NB for the quick reply.
> 
> Can I contact the CO through replying to the s56 request email? or through the immi account? (though I do not see any option to send a message through the immi account)


Reply to the S56 and also upload a word letter explaining the situation in Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## rayli

Finally get all documents ready today for my EOI.

Employment contract, 
ATO income statement, 
Last three months payslips, 
CV, 
Cover letter, 
Form 1000,
Reference letter on top of Form 1000,
Additional two references letters, 
Many LinkedIn recommendations, 
Uni certificate. 

Just submitted and realised there is no confirmation email after the submission... 

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## rayli

Sunbae said:


> I have received my 858 Visa grant today.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 1st EOI lodged - End of June 2020
> Rejected - September 2010 (due to bridging visa)
> 2nd EOI lodge - 13/10/2020 (after receiving substantial visa)
> Invitation received - 02/06/2021
> 858 visa lodged - 04/06/2021
> Medical cleared - 07/06/2021
> Australia PCC supplied - 12/06/2021
> 858 Visa Grant received- 22/06/2021
> My profile : PhD (Energy sector), salary below threshold
> 
> Few important points to note which may be useful to some of you:
> 
> I and my partner have used our expired overseas PCC since We did not visit those countries in last 1 year. Attached cover letter to support information.
> My spouse did not require to appear IELTS/PTE. Her academic transcript said medium of instruction was English. I attached cover letter with her CV and transcript.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum to share their information and knowledge. All the best to those awaiting for their approvals. Stay positive.


Hi, can I ask what "due to Bridging visa" mean? Were you rejected because you had only bridging visa when they were reviewing your EOI application?

I'm getting worried now as I'm about stepping into the bridging visa of my new 482 application in couple of weeks.

I thought that it is eligible applying GTI while you have working rights in Australia.


----------



## Dr.A

tabotabo said:


> May I know you simple friendly asking your status or you have special reason to ask for chasing? Thx


I just asked out of curosity. I was expecting only a generic reply like they are processing october applications and so on.


----------



## SHW

rayli said:


> Finally get all documents ready today for my EOI.
> 
> Employment contract,
> ATO income statement,
> Last three months payslips,
> CV,
> Cover letter,
> Form 1000,
> Reference letter on top of Form 1000,
> Additional two references letters,
> Many LinkedIn recommendations,
> Uni certificate.
> 
> Just submitted and realised there is no confirmation email after the submission...
> 
> Fingers crossed.....


Hi Rayli
Good luck with your application. I am still getting ready for that. Could you kindly let me know what is the many LinkedIn recommendations mean? are you from Ph.D. category?


----------



## rayli

SHW said:


> Hi Rayli
> Good luck with your application. I am still getting ready for that. Could you kindly let me know what is the many LinkedIn recommendations mean? are you from Ph.D. category?


You can ask recommendations from your connections in your LinkedIn profile. They write recommendations either short or long. Generally you need to approve before the recommendation is published online. 

I'm not PhD. Applying based on 8 years Fintech work experiences and high income inside Australia.


----------



## expfr20

rayli said:


> You can ask recommendations from your connections in your LinkedIn profile. They write recommendations either short or long. Generally you need to approve before the recommendation is published online.
> 
> I'm not PhD. Applying based on 8 years Fintech work experiences and high income inside Australia.


I would think that the recommendations catered toward Australian immigration will be more effective than generic recommendations. Not sure though.


----------



## rajiraguraman

Hey ppl,
I have a few questions regarding applying for GTI VISA.
I was a PhD graduate from Australian University and graduated in Feb 2018. Some people tell me that I should have filed within 3 years. Is that true? Is there anyone who has filed with more than 3 years after PhD. I somehow was trying 190 visa and few other things dint work out as expected so want to file it now
I do not have a career gap and currently pursuing postdoctoral training in USA. 
Please let me know your suggestions.


----------



## rayli

expfr20 said:


> I would think that the recommendations catered toward Australian immigration will be more effective than generic recommendations. Not sure though.


Yes, I provided full reference letters from top connections, I.e. C-level or country head. Others are also related to Fintech talent related other than generic job recommendations.


----------



## Dr.A

Hi 
For answering the RFI on EOI, I have a doubt in one point.
They have asked for evidence of *International memberships or registrations. *
I had membership in American chemical society in 2017 but I did not renew it. Can i provide the evidence of expired membership? If I renew it now, will it be considered ?


----------



## Dr.A

*Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector.*


----------



## expfr20

Dr.A said:


> *Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector.*


Congrats on the fact that they have contacted you. So, how are you planning to get a nominator?


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> *Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector.*


Congrats, Dr.A! It seems they started to check on your case ASAP after you got a reply on Linkedin! However, I always got a generic reply and no use


----------



## expfr20

happppy said:


> Congrats, Dr.A! It seems they started to check on your case ASAP after you got a reply on Linkedin! However, I always got a generic reply and no use


same here


----------



## SHW

rayli said:


> You can ask recommendations from your connections in your LinkedIn profile. They write recommendations either short or long. Generally you need to approve before the recommendation is published online.
> 
> I'm not PhD. Applying based on 8 years Fintech work experiences and high income inside Australia.


Hi Rayli

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Bruce kk

expfr20 said:


> same here


hi , mate , we are the same Lol , just waiting , enjoy the sunshine , coffee , Lol


----------



## AGT3310

Anyone knows are they processing the November applications now?


----------



## 0xlepton

Any October EOIs outcome recently?


----------



## 0xlepton

0xlepton said:


> Any October EOIs outcome recently?


Thanks for the information sharing.


----------



## djaiy

my documents attachment section exceed 60.Is it possible to attach documents in spouse section on immiaccount?

suggestions please


----------



## NB

djaiy said:


> my documents attachment section exceed 60.Is it possible to attach documents in spouse section on immiaccount?
> 
> suggestions please


Many applicants do that
Make sure that you name the file such that it shows it’s pertaining to you
Cheers


----------



## DocHarp

Dr.A said:


> Hi
> For answering the RFI on EOI, I have a doubt in one point.
> They have asked for evidence of *International memberships or registrations. *
> I had membership in American chemical society in 2017 but I did not renew it. Can i provide the evidence of expired membership? If I renew it now, will it be considered ?


Did you originally make note of when you had those memberships? In my CV, I had listed my memberships dating back to 2015 (all of which were expired at the time of application) but I had the dates of validity listed. I think proof of when you had membership should be sufficient (noting that you were a member from 20XX-2017, with proof). If you don’t mind renewing, it wouldn’t hurt but in that case, I would provide the current membership as well as proof of your previous membership (so it doesn’t look like you originally lied and are now trying to cover your tracks).

Of note, I didn’t provide any explicit proof of my memberships in my EOI and it was not requested in my RFI.


----------



## DocHarp

rajiraguraman said:


> Hey ppl,
> I have a few questions regarding applying for GTI VISA.
> I was a PhD graduate from Australian University and graduated in Feb 2018. Some people tell me that I should have filed within 3 years. Is that true? Is there anyone who has filed with more than 3 years after PhD. I somehow was trying 190 visa and few other things dint work out as expected so want to file it now
> I do not have a career gap and currently pursuing postdoctoral training in USA.
> Please let me know your suggestions.


I had the same question as I would have been 6 weeks past the technical 3 year mark when I submitted my EOI. I emailed the GTI team and a screenshot of what they said is below (my comment is in black, the GTI officer responded in blue). 

Ultimately I think “3 years” is how they loosely define recent graduate but I don’t think they hold that very strictly, especially if you otherwise have a strong profile and a couple years experience (and I base that on the officer saying that there is no specific timeframe, although at the time, I was confused by that since there is a 3ish year time frame).


----------



## koncheck

Bayleaf said:


> Congratulations
> Re: your question, should be fine if you want to lodge your application first, the department is aware that getting police check is slow nowadays. Ideally if you can at least provide some sort of receipts for applying police check, to show that you have already put some effort in it.


That is absolutely correct. Both check the same police records. Determine what you need a police check for as a first step. 

For immigration or visa purposes, or employment with the Commonwealth Government you must supply an Australian Federal Police check.

An *Australian National Police Check* is acceptable for all other types of employment in industries such as education, health, banking and finance, and childcare.


----------



## koncheck

GTIB2021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Financial Services industry professional. I have 15 years of work experience in the Industry. I am a front office employee and have revenue target. along with this i have responsibilities for new IT system implementation, oversee IBOR transition, mentor juniors, engagement with regulators on new Risk Free Rate (RFR) regime, manage interbank relationships, manage crucial liquidity ratios, support new products and generate new trade ideas.
> 
> Since i'm not an academic, in order to prove my achievements I can only submit some reference letters and testimonies, salary & tax receipts, details of my institutional associations and my academics.
> 
> Will these suffice to apply for GTI under "Financial Services and Fintech" category ?
> Please advise. thanks.


To be granted a visa under the Global Talent Visa Program, a candidate will be highly skilled in one of the 10 target sectors such as Resources, Agri-food and AgTech, Energy, Health Industries, Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space
Circular Economy, DigiTech, Infrastructure and Tourism, Financial Services and FinTech, Education.

To be eligible to apply for the Global Talent Visa Program under the Global Talent visa, individuals must:


prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements
still be prominent in their field of expertise
provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise
have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
have a recognised organisation or individual in Australia nominate them as global talent, in the same field as the applicant

Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD153,600.


----------



## rayli

GTIB2021 said:


> Hi All,
> I am Financial Services industry professional. I have 15 years of work experience in the Industry. I am a front office employee and have revenue target. along with this i have responsibilities for new IT system implementation, oversee IBOR transition, mentor juniors, engagement with regulators on new Risk Free Rate (RFR) regime, manage interbank relationships, manage crucial liquidity ratios, support new products and generate new trade ideas.
> 
> Since i'm not an academic, in order to prove my achievements I can only submit some reference letters and testimonies, salary & tax receipts, details of my institutional associations and my academics.
> 
> Will these suffice to apply for GTI under "Financial Services and Fintech" category ?
> Please advise. thanks.


Hi, 

My situation is very similar to you. Main difference is that I'm applying mainly towards Fintech. 

I just submitted my EOI yesterday.... I think there is no harm to try.... What could you loose? I believe you are on valid working visa and just matter of time to get PR sooner or later if it doesn't work it out. 

Didn't have any awards or publication, but just reference letters, from couple of C-level connections and a nominator form from a country head of another Fintech firm. On top, international working experiences on the same fields/products, including London, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Singapore and Australia etc. 

I also forgot to provide evidences of projects I was leading and New clients I signed, but hope they will provide opportunity to let me submit RFI. 

Keep faith... And carry on....


----------



## Dr.A

DocHarp said:


> Did you originally make note of when you had those memberships? In my CV, I had listed my memberships dating back to 2015 (all of which were expired at the time of application) but I had the dates of validity listed. I think proof of when you had membership should be sufficient (noting that you were a member from 20XX-2017, with proof). If you don’t mind renewing, it wouldn’t hurt but in that case, I would provide the current membership as well as proof of your previous membership (so it doesn’t look like you originally lied and are now trying to cover your tracks).
> 
> Of note, I didn’t provide any explicit proof of my memberships in my EOI and it was not requested in my RFI.


Thank you. Yes i had mentioned the dates.


----------



## Ram K

I completed PhD in 2007. Working as Associate Prof for 10 years, got 150 publications, H-index 28 and 2600 citations. Fellow RSC, and senior member in Professional bodies, many awards and presented invited talks. But salary is below threshold. I have found the Nominator (Australian Professor). How about the chances, Please advise


----------



## expfr20

Ram K said:


> I completed PhD in 2007. Working as Associate Prof for 10 years, got 150 publications, H-index 28 and 2600 citations. Fellow RSC, and senior member in Professional bodies, many awards and presented invited talks. But salary is below threshold. I have found the Nominator (Australian Professor). How about the chances, Please advise


I think good chance. Give it a try.


----------



## expfr20

Ram K said:


> I completed PhD in 2007. Working as Associate Prof for 10 years, got 150 publications, H-index 28 and 2600 citations. Fellow RSC, and senior member in Professional bodies, many awards and presented invited talks. But salary is below threshold. I have found the Nominator (Australian Professor). How about the chances, Please advise


None of my business, but I wonder why would you move to Australia. WIth 2600 citations you must have gotten Eb1A, assuming you live in the US.


----------



## Ram K

expfr20 said:


> None of my business, but I wonder why would you move to Australia. WIth 2600 citations you must have gotten Eb1A, assuming you live in the US.


I am not in US. I am in India


----------



## expfr20

Ram K said:


> I am not in US. I am in India


Sorry, I mistook your flag as an US flag on my mobile


----------



## rajiraguraman

cinwick2321 said:


> estly can't believe I got my UID tod





DocHarp said:


> I had the same question as I would have been 6 weeks past the technical 3 year mark when I submitted my EOI. I emailed the GTI team and a screenshot of what they said is below (my comment is in black, the GTI officer responded in blue).
> 
> Ultimately I think “3 years” is how they loosely define recent graduate but I don’t think they hold that very strictly, especially if you otherwise have a strong profile and a couple years experience (and I base that on the officer saying that there is no specific timeframe, although at the time, I was confused by that since there is a 3ish year time frame).
> 
> View attachment 99806


Thanks a ton


----------



## mjw20

Hey all, I am preparing my visa application, however, my nominator has concern of sending his passport copy to me, I understand the passport information is very sensitive, and this dose brings trouble to my application, is there anyone has similar experience and how did you solve it? Thanks


----------



## salaus

Hi All,

I have a query, 
While applying for GTI EOI, can I show my office work (in the form of pictures and figures) as an evidence to demonstrate my outstanding achievements? The work I am doing is confidential, but will the CO check it with my employer if the information shared is authentic? If it happens I might be in trouble...Or should I mention that the data is confidential

Has anyone did the same?

Please let me know at the earliest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## djaiy

Hi 
In medical health assessment. usually under medical examination which tests are taken?


----------



## ParryB

Snaps from latest The Administration of the Immigration and Citizenship Program , 7th edition, May2021


----------



## 0xlepton

ParryB said:


> Snaps from latest The Administration of the Immigration and Citizenship Program , 7th edition, May2021
> 
> 
> View attachment 99808
> 
> 
> View attachment 99809


only 6886 /15000 used...Then what is the meaning of the planning quota? LoL.
Also, seem that the EOI pass rate is quite high, average roughly 60%


----------



## Maria Do

Hi all,

I have applied EOI for Resources sector and have been waiting for the result, but I got positive for skill assessment of university lecturer with nearly 10 years of experience. So I think that I should apply EOI again for education sector, is it possible?

Please give me advice AND Thank you very much.


----------



## darkknight2099

salaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query,
> While applying for GTI EOI, can I show my office work (in the form of pictures and figures) as an evidence to demonstrate my outstanding achievements? The work I am doing is confidential, but will the CO check it with my employer if the information shared is authentic? If it happens I might be in trouble...Or should I mention that the data is confidential
> 
> Has anyone did the same?
> 
> Please let me know at the earliest. Thanks in advance!


What do you mean by "office work"?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## salaus

darkknight2099 said:


> What do you mean by "office work"?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Office work I mean - technical solutions that I provide to my customers. This data is IP free (Intellectual Property). 
For instance, if I am working for an aerospace industry and I create a simulation for aerodynamics load case on an IP free model, I would like to show images for the design improvements and simulations that I have performed.


----------



## atreyty

atreyty said:


> Guys, I has been following this forum from past year. I will update my side of story here:
> 
> I hope this post will help to the applicants who are waiting for the response. In our process, it took almost a year to complete the requirements. I had started by applying for EOI in July 2020, and now all the requirements were completed (so far). Lets hope for positive results soon.
> 
> Applied for GTIP: 15 July 2020
> email for RIF: 5 Jan 2021
> received UID: 3 March 2021
> Submitted form: 24 March 2021
> s56 Request for nominator: 12 April 2021
> s56 for health and PCC: 27 April 2021
> s56 for wife health and PCC: 26 May 2021
> Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021
> Waiting for the final result ..... !!!
> 
> We got late PCC (more than 30 days) from India and my wife got late health appointment, therefore, they send us same s56 request again that was sent on 27 April and repeated on 26 May 2021. So, when we received the same request again we have submitted the proof of our efforts (emails and receipt of appointment).
> We have completed all the requirements and submitted the visa application, now we are waiting for the results.


Hi everyone,

Today I got the final email. It was a long journy to wait and keep patience, and finally got the positive result.

My time line is as follows:

Applied for GTIP: 15 July 2020
email for RIF: 5 Jan 2021
received UID: 3 March 2021
Submitted form: 24 March 2021
s56 Request for nominator: 12 April 2021
s56 for health and PCC: 27 April 2021
s56 for wife health and PCC: 26 May 2021
Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021
Visa Granted: 25 June 2021

All the best to you guys for your visa application.


----------



## Gdaystraya

atreyty said:


> Submitted form: 24 March 2021
> 
> Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021


What is the difference between the two?


----------



## darkknight2099

salaus said:


> Office work I mean - technical solutions that I provide to my customers. This data is IP free (Intellectual Property).
> For instance, if I am working for an aerospace industry and I create a simulation for aerodynamics load case on an IP free model, I would like to show images for the design improvements and simulations that I have performed.


As long as that will not going to make any issues with your clients, I guess is fine. However, you need to show your global talent using evidance. Just showing designs means nothing because the case officer is not engineer/technician to understand them. They will relay on evidance from experts, such evidance can be a paper, a patent, or on your case can be a testimony from your client. You may also need evidance that is accessable publicly and can be verified. 
Remember that your work should also be internationaly recognized. So you need to show you are doing work that is well known on international level not just locally.
All the best.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.A

Do i just need to provide the details of my current job or is it a kind of reference letter they are asking? Also, is there any template that needs to be followed? As an evidence, i already provided my offer letter for my postdoc job. Please see the following question. 
* Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements.*


----------



## atreyty

atreyty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I got the final email. It was a long journy to wait and keep patience, and finally got the positive result.
> 
> My time line is as follows:
> 
> Applied for GTIP: 15 July 2020
> email for RIF: 5 Jan 2021
> received UID: 3 March 2021
> Submitted form: 24 March 2021
> s56 Request for nominator: 12 April 2021
> s56 for health and PCC: 27 April 2021
> s56 for wife health and PCC: 26 May 2021
> Visa application submitted: 3 June 2021
> Visa Granted: 25 June 2021
> 
> All the best to you guys for your visa application.


Same, just for the update i have copied the content.


----------



## NB

Dr.A said:


> Do i just need to provide the details of my current job or is it a kind of reference letter they are asking? Also, is there any template that needs to be followed? As an evidence, i already provided my offer letter for my postdoc job. Please see the following question.
> * Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements.*


Offer letter is not sufficient 
You will have to get a detailed reference letter as asked above
Cheers


----------



## atreyty

Dr.A said:


> Do i just need to provide the details of my current job or is it a kind of reference letter they are asking? Also, is there any template that needs to be followed? As an evidence, i already provided my offer letter for my postdoc job. Please see the following question.
> * Evidence of your current occupation and role, such as a detailed organisational chart demonstrating seniority and employment contracts and/or work reference letters attesting to your duties and achievements.*


You need a recommendation letter from your current boss, or from your department. You may also provide recommendation letter from collaboration Prof or PI.


----------



## Dr.A

atreyty said:


> You need a recommendation letter from your current boss, or from your department. You may also provide recommendation letter from collaboration Prof or PI.


Thank you. is there a certain format for recommendation letter? Is it supposed to be addressed to australia home affairs?
Also, what is organizational chart?


----------



## Dr.A

NB said:


> Offer letter is not sufficient
> You will have to get a detailed reference letter as asked above
> Cheers


Thank you. 
is there a certain format for recommendation letter? Is it supposed to be addressed to australia home affairs?
Also, what is organizational chart?


----------



## atreyty

Dr.A said:


> Thank you. is there a certain format for recommendation letter? Is it supposed to be addressed to australia home affairs?
> Also, what is organizational chart?


In my case, i requested my Prof to write letter for the GTIP program. I suggest you should ask specifically for GTIP as it is for PR. In my case i had submitted 4 letters from different sources and all of them referred to GTIP Australia.


----------



## Dr.A

atreyty said:


> In my case, i requested my Prof to write letter for the GTIP program. I suggest you should ask specifically for GTIP as it is for PR. In my case i had submitted 4 letters from different sources and all of them referred to GTIP Australia.


Could you please elaborate how a recommendation letter can be specifically for GTIP? I am in US, here for green card purpose, prof. write letter explaining the importance of a person to US national interest along with the skills and achievements. Does GTIP reference letter also mean the same? I am asking because my advisor does not have any idea about GTIP.


----------



## atreyty

Dr.A said:


> Could you please elaborate how a recommendation letter can be specifically for GTIP? I am in US, here for green card purpose, prof. write letter explaining the importance of a person to US national interest along with the skills and achievements. Does GTIP reference letter also mean the same? I am asking because my advisor does not have any idea about GTIP.


Hi,
The letter should be highlighting your achievements and contribution as a research fellow, should also discuss your projects or grants (if any) to show your caliber as an global talent. I believe this kind of letter should have similar stature as for US green card application recommendation letter.


----------



## expfr20

atreyty said:


> Hi,
> The letter should be highlighting your achievements and contribution as a research fellow, should also discuss your projects or grants (if any) to show your caliber as an global talent. I believe this kind of letter should have similar stature as for US green card application recommendation letter.


Totally agree. Also, throw numbers and statistics if possible, some metrics


----------



## Mas123456

Guys anyone got reply from October?


----------



## GTI Sanjay

Mas123456 said:


> Guys anyone got reply from October?


No. i applied on october 20.


----------



## ridhidureja

kaludura said:


> Hi





kaludura said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> Just want to know when you submitted your EOI with form 1000 from Employer did your EOI got accepted.
> What was the timeframe and in what sector you have applied.
> Regards
> Ridhi


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI in DIGITECH sector with Form 1000 filled by the employer in 21 June 2021 using my immigration agent,
I have provided personnel statement with salary above threshold and I have published few blogs in SAP Community in digital sector. I have also attached link to presentation on forum with recording in organisation.
I have also provided professional awards received from Australian and Indian employers.
I have attached 2 references of Australian citizens and one reference of manager on letterhead of employer.
I have worked in Senior roles in Australia and have more than 6 years experience in Australia and also worked in other locations like Singapore,Thailand and in India. Total experience of my profile is 15 years in digitech sector.
What are my chances of getting an RFI and UID with above details and what timelines EOI are in process now. 
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## darkknight2099

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in DIGITECH sector with Form 1000 filled by the employer in 21 June 2021 using my immigration agent,
> I have provided personnel statement with salary above threshold and I have published few blogs in SAP Community in digital sector. I have also attached link to presentation on forum with recording in organisation.
> I have also provided professional awards received from Australian and Indian employers.
> I have attached 2 references of Australian citizens and one reference of manager on letterhead of employer.
> I have worked in Senior roles in Australia and have more than 6 years experience in Australia and also worked in other locations like Singapore,Thailand and in India. Total experience of my profile is 15 years in digitech sector.
> What are my chances of getting an RFI and UID with above details and what timelines EOI are in process now.
> Regards
> Ridhi


Very soon as you have salary above FWHI. May be a month or so...

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayli

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in DIGITECH sector with Form 1000 filled by the employer in 21 June 2021 using my immigration agent,
> I have provided personnel statement with salary above threshold and I have published few blogs in SAP Community in digital sector. I have also attached link to presentation on forum with recording in organisation.
> I have also provided professional awards received from Australian and Indian employers.
> I have attached 2 references of Australian citizens and one reference of manager on letterhead of employer.
> I have worked in Senior roles in Australia and have more than 6 years experience in Australia and also worked in other locations like Singapore,Thailand and in India. Total experience of my profile is 15 years in digitech sector.
> What are my chances of getting an RFI and UID with above details and what timelines EOI are in process now.
> Regards
> Ridhi


Hi, I have the similar situation, submitted 2 days after you, for Fintech. 

My understanding is as long as you have salary above the threshold and onshore, you would be on the priority list based on no. 89 guideline. 

There maybe RIF, or may not. 

I would say high chance.


----------



## ridhidureja

rayli said:


> Hi, I have the similar situation, submitted 2 days after you, for Fintech.
> 
> My understanding is as long as you have salary above the threshold and onshore, you would be on the priority list based on no. 89 guideline.
> 
> There maybe RIF, or may not.
> 
> I would say high chance.


Lets hope for the best. Best of luck everyone


----------



## salaus

Could someone please help me with a getting a Nominator? I know its a silly question, however I am struggling hard past 2 months to get one. I don't have much contacts in Australia. I am applying for the 'Defence, Advance manufacturing and Space ' sector, I have a patent in Defence industry, 11 years of experience and with a Masters degree. 

Would appreciate someone from Australia who is in the same field and ready to help me. Please feel free to PM me as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gdaystraya

Is there any Visa (Global Talent Visa) fee change from 1st July 2021?
Currently, it's $4110.


----------



## expfr20

salaus said:


> Could someone please help me with a getting a Nominator? I know its a silly question, however I am struggling hard past 2 months to get one. I don't have much contacts in Australia. I am applying for the 'Defence, Advance manufacturing and Space ' sector, I have a patent in Defence industry, 11 years of experience and with a Masters degree.
> 
> Would appreciate someone from Australia who is in the same field and ready to help me. Please feel free to PM me as well. Thanks in advance.


It's hard. You can contact people via LinkedIn. I think it's better to wait for UID and then contact people, you will have a stronger case.


----------



## expfr20

GTI Sanjay said:


> No. i applied on october 20.


I also feel like they have frozen processing as of now. Probably will restart from July again.


----------



## Dr.A

I have been asked to provide evidence of application or commercialization of my research findings in the target sector (advanced manufacturing).
But I do not have any of these as such. What kind of response can be given to this?


----------



## ankur31

Hello fellow immigrants! I am currently on 482 visa and since the chances of 189 will stay bleak during 2021-22 as well, I am planning to take a shot at the GTI visa. But I have doubts regarding my eligibility. I know there's no specific criteria but if someone could help me out here, it would be great. My job profile is Full Stack Developer (ICT - 261313) with 3.5 years of full time experience. I did my Masters (Computer Science) from University of Illinois, Chicago and worked in two startups in the US thereafter. The second one in New York was very significant since I worked there for two years and the company is still going on strong. The CEO was herself listed on Forbes 30 under 30. I moved to Australia last year and got a job within a week of finishing my quarantine. I pretty much took whatever I got since the pandemic was going on. I have certain questions regarding the eligibility:

1. My Masters was from a pretty good university in the US, but was coursework based, not research. Although I did take some advanced research oriented courses (Software Engineering) during it. What matters here? Since I'm not a fresh graduate, would the GPA matter? Mine was 3.13/4.0. Not great, but decent enough, I guess.

2. Salary is a major concern I guess. I was being paid USD 100k in New York, which is ~145 in AUD. But here in Australia, my salary package is AUD 110k, which is much lower than the 153k threshold. I didn't negotiate much as I just wanted to get on with a job, having wasted 6 months in lockdown in India. How much impact would it make?

3. In the proof of recognized achievements, what should I upload? Would it be documents related to startups in the US? What kind of documents would these be? Letters of recommendation from the CEOs? There's no clear indication on these. For research oriented and PhD guys, it's straight forward as they can cite their publications and presentations.

And in general, is my profile worth taking a shot at GTI?

Thanks.


----------



## prkabhi

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is well and safe. I have been following this forum since last year when I applied for the GTI Visa being the recent high distinct master graduate in the digitech sector from Go8 universities in Australia. However, I was rejected since the criteria changed in January for recent masters student.

I would like to seek help from this forum especially @Bayleaf and @kundikoi as they have been very helpful. I have a job offer letter from one of the big telecommunications company in Australia for initial contract of six months with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT if taken annualy.

Here are my details below:

1. Total experience in digitech : 4+ years
2. Salary : Greater than FWHIT(~185k AUD)
3. On shore Candidate
4. High Distinct Master from Go8 universities in relevant field.(With scholarship close to 20kAUD)
5. Total work experience in relevant sector: 4+ years with a patent through corporate and some corporate awards.

What could be chances for me this time if anyone can help that would be really helpful for me.
Hope to get help from this forum

Regards


----------



## mjw20

anyboday has any idea about the ACS nomination criteria? with uid on hand, How likely ACS will refuse to nominate you?


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> anyboday has any idea about the ACS nomination criteria? with uid on hand, How likely ACS will refuse to nominate you?


They did for a few people, I know. If you search thoroughly on this website (not just thread). you will find out. The worst part is that they take a long time to decide.


----------



## mayurgupta70

mjw20 said:


> anyboday has any idea about the ACS nomination criteria? with uid on hand, How likely ACS will refuse to nominate you?


I believe they attach a lot of importance to what a candidate can do for Australian tech industry and the community. You need to quantify how you would be an asset to Australia economy. 

ACS sees a lot of tech profiles with huge experience as part of the assessment of skills and qualifications for GSM stream. That may be why they are not impressed with just a long and extensive experience in the field but instead look for how you're currently/ in the future may contribute to the Australian tech industry.

For e.g. I have been presenter at SAP TechED and some other technical events. Been part of international forums and references from industry leaders etc.


----------



## rayli

prkabhi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is well and safe. I have been following this forum since last year when I applied for the GTI Visa being the recent high distinct master graduate in the digitech sector from Go8 universities in Australia. However, I was rejected since the criteria changed in January for recent masters student.
> 
> I would like to seek help from this forum especially @Bayleaf and @kundikoi as they have been very helpful. I have a job offer letter from one of the big telecommunications company in Australia for initial contract of six months with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT if taken annualy.
> 
> Here are my details below:
> 
> 1. Total experience in digitech : 4+ years
> 2. Salary : Greater than FWHIT(~185k AUD)
> 3. On shore Candidate
> 4. High Distinct Master from Go8 universities in relevant field.(With scholarship close to 20kAUD)
> 5. Total work experience in relevant sector: 4+ years with a patent through corporate and some corporate awards.
> 
> What could be chances for me this time if anyone can help that would be really helpful for me.
> Hope to get help from this forum
> 
> Regards


I'm not expert here and I'm new. 

I think your salary is the big add-on for your profile. 

However, my question is about your 4 years experiences. Do you get them in Australia only, or other countries? It's more about the international recognition. If you can prove your awards mentioned are for international projects, I think it would be fine.


----------



## sjadhao

0xlepton said:


> Hi mate, what proof did you provide to support that you will submit your thesis soon?


Letter from University and PhD supervisor


----------



## prkabhi

rayli said:


> I'm not expert here and I'm new.
> 
> I think your salary is the big add-on for your profile.
> 
> However, my question is about your 4 years experiences. Do you get them in Australia only, or other countries? It's more about the international recognition. If you can prove your awards mentioned are for international projects, I think it would be fine.


Hi Rayli, 

Thanks for the reply. No, its mostly in India and Australia both. I have worked for big tech companies based in USA with their branches in other countries as well.

Regards


----------



## rayli

I think I have an interesting question here for anyone who has already received UID, what time did the email come through your email box? 

Is it the business hours in your local time? 
Or the business hours in Australian time (AEST)? 

I assume they don't work on Weekends. 

Let's do a statistics model to check what time of the day that COs are normally awake and happy.... LoL.


----------



## salaus

expfr20 said:


> It's hard. You can contact people via LinkedIn. I think it's better to wait for UID and then contact people, you will have a stronger case.


Yes I already tried with many connections over LinkedIn. 
Aren't the chances of getting a UID without a Nominator, low?


----------



## cahnr

rayli said:


> I think I have an interesting question here for anyone who has already received UID, what time did the email come through your email box?
> 
> Is it the business hours in your local time?
> Or the business hours in Australian time (AEST)?
> 
> I assume they don't work on Weekends.
> 
> Let's do a statistics model to check what time of the day that COs are normally awake and happy.... LoL.


Mine arrived at 1pm (AEST) on a Thursday  Looks like a happy after lunch break final check before confirmation. Curious to see results of your survey.


----------



## Bayleaf

prkabhi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is well and safe. I have been following this forum since last year when I applied for the GTI Visa being the recent high distinct master graduate in the digitech sector from Go8 universities in Australia. However, I was rejected since the criteria changed in January for recent masters student.
> 
> I would like to seek help from this forum especially @Bayleaf and @kundikoi as they have been very helpful. I have a job offer letter from one of the big telecommunications company in Australia for initial contract of six months with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT if taken annualy.
> 
> Here are my details below:
> 
> 1. Total experience in digitech : 4+ years
> 2. Salary : Greater than FWHIT(~185k AUD)
> 3. On shore Candidate
> 4. High Distinct Master from Go8 universities in relevant field.(With scholarship close to 20kAUD)
> 5. Total work experience in relevant sector: 4+ years with a patent through corporate and some corporate awards.
> 
> What could be chances for me this time if anyone can help that would be really helpful for me.
> Hope to get help from this forum
> 
> Regards


Chances are better when you now have a job offer with a salary of > $153K.
Apart from your job offer letter, it would be nice if you can provide evidence to support the statement "with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT if taken annually".


----------



## Bayleaf

Rsaleh said:


> Hi All, Does any one know what is the below screenshot means?
> View attachment 99784
> 
> and do you think we should click on this button If we submitted all the required documents except the medical check? or we have to wait until the medical clearance provided for us?
> View attachment 99785


I don't know if there's an official answer to this.
For me, I only click the "I confirm I have..." button AFTER I received medical clearance. Fortunately I was able to get a health check and clearance within a few days after lodging the visa application.
If you medical appointment is going to be very late, what you can do is to upload the payment receipt and booking details of your medical appointment, then hit that button.


----------



## SamIQ86

Sunbae said:


> I have received my 858 Visa grant today.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 1st EOI lodged - End of June 2020
> Rejected - September 2010 (due to bridging visa)
> 2nd EOI lodge - 13/10/2020 (after receiving substantial visa)
> Invitation received - 02/06/2021
> 858 visa lodged - 04/06/2021
> Medical cleared - 07/06/2021
> Australia PCC supplied - 12/06/2021
> 858 Visa Grant received- 22/06/2021
> My profile : PhD (Energy sector), salary below threshold
> 
> Few important points to note which may be useful to some of you:
> 
> I and my partner have used our expired overseas PCC since We did not visit those countries in last 1 year. Attached cover letter to support information.
> My spouse did not require to appear IELTS/PTE. Her academic transcript said medium of instruction was English. I attached cover letter with her CV and transcript.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum to share their information and knowledge. All the best to those awaiting for their approvals. Stay positive.


Hi Sunbae, 
Congratulation on getting your visa. May I ask you a question please, I have received rejection and I am planning to reapply again. But, now I am under a bridging visa. Does that means my GTI application will not process?. Does GTI mentioned that in the rejection email?.

Thanks A lot.


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,
Good day.

May I ask you please, if someone here can show me (Sample) how to answer this question properly "*Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy*".

The reason I am asking because I did apply for GTI before and after 8 months I have received a rejection. So, before re-apply again, I need to make sure that I am presenting myself / answering this question properly.

In addition, I have applied for Temporary Graduate Visa (485) since April 2021, so now I am under a bridging visa. Can I apply for GTI or not?.

*BTW: I have a PhD in data science (completed in April 2021).*

Your help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## expfr20

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good day.
> 
> May I ask you please, if someone here can show me (Sample) how to answer this question properly "*Details of your global talent, including your internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement and your ability to make a significant contribution to the Australian economy*".
> 
> The reason I am asking because I did apply for GTI before and after 8 months I have received a rejection. So, before re-apply again, I need to make sure that I am presenting myself / answering this question properly.
> 
> In addition, I have applied for Temporary Graduate Visa (485) since April 2021, so now I am under a bridging visa. Can I apply for GTI or not?.
> 
> *BTW: I have a PhD in data science (completed in April 2021).*
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest you hire a MARA agent/Lawyer. The people who applied by themselves mostly spent a great amount of time on thoughts and research on how to present themselves as a person of international recognition. I don't believe anyone will share their application details with you. Usually, people show by citations, patents, publications, contribution to revenue-generating projects, impacting stakeholders on a global level, reviewer record, internationally recognized awards, etc. But each case is unique. You have to tell your own story on why you think you are exceptional.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Rsaleh

Bayleaf said:


> I don't know if there's an official answer to this.
> For me, I only click the "I confirm I have..." button AFTER I received medical clearance. Fortunately I was able to get a health check and clearance within a few days after lodging the visa application.
> If you medical appointment is going to be very late, what you can do is to upload the payment receipt and booking details of your medical appointment, then hit that button.


Thanks for your replying, we got the clearance for two of us, but one of the applicants his situation goes to medical officer of common wealth to do more tests for tb. our tests for tb comes negative but we still waiting to send the report from the tb clinic to medical officer. we clicked that one anyway and our status changes from initial assessment to further assessment.

thanks again


----------



## rayli

ankur31 said:


> Hello fellow immigrants! I am currently on 482 visa and since the chances of 189 will stay bleak during 2021-22 as well, I am planning to take a shot at the GTI visa. But I have doubts regarding my eligibility. I know there's no specific criteria but if someone could help me out here, it would be great. My job profile is Full Stack Developer (ICT - 261313) with 3.5 years of full time experience. I did my Masters (Computer Science) from University of Illinois, Chicago and worked in two startups in the US thereafter. The second one in New York was very significant since I worked there for two years and the company is still going on strong. The CEO was herself listed on Forbes 30 under 30. I moved to Australia last year and got a job within a week of finishing my quarantine. I pretty much took whatever I got since the pandemic was going on. I have certain questions regarding the eligibility:
> 
> 1. My Masters was from a pretty good university in the US, but was coursework based, not research. Although I did take some advanced research oriented courses (Software Engineering) during it. What matters here? Since I'm not a fresh graduate, would the GPA matter? Mine was 3.13/4.0. Not great, but decent enough, I guess.
> 
> 2. Salary is a major concern I guess. I was being paid USD 100k in New York, which is ~145 in AUD. But here in Australia, my salary package is AUD 110k, which is much lower than the 153k threshold. I didn't negotiate much as I just wanted to get on with a job, having wasted 6 months in lockdown in India. How much impact would it make?
> 
> 3. In the proof of recognized achievements, what should I upload? Would it be documents related to startups in the US? What kind of documents would these be? Letters of recommendation from the CEOs? There's no clear indication on these. For research oriented and PhD guys, it's straight forward as they can cite their publications and presentations.
> 
> And in general, is my profile worth taking a shot at GTI?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure as everyone has unique profile and CO might have different views as what we see. 

As you are not PhD and don't have salary above the threshold, the chance is low, from my opinion. 

I will try anyway, nothing to loose if doesn't work.


----------



## expfr20

rayli said:


> Not sure as everyone has unique profile and CO might have different views as what we see.
> 
> As you are not PhD and don't have salary above the threshold, the chance is low, from my opinion.
> 
> I will try anyway, nothing to loose if doesn't work.


Totally agree. I was hesitating to say that I don't think the case is promising, however, we never know. It doesn't cost money, so why not try?


----------



## rahulroyjb

Hi All, I just received my Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program after submitting my EOI a few months back under Fintech. Could people advise on the following based on previous experience:

Will my credentials as to whether I meet the elegibility criteria be evaluated again after I submit the 858 request?
Will my references and their letters be checked again once I apply for 858 (will any of them be called over the phone etc now)
Apart from health and character check are there any other critical considerations for the grant of 858


----------



## Melody-GTI

I submitted the EOI in Oct last year. Still, nothing happened......


----------



## AGT3310

rahulroyjb said:


> Hi All, I just received my Invitation to apply for the Global Talent program after submitting my EOI a few months back under Fintech. Could people advise on the following based on previous experience:
> 
> Will my credentials as to whether I meet the elegibility criteria be evaluated again after I submit the 858 request?
> Will my references and their letters be checked again once I apply for 858 (will any of them be called over the phone etc now)
> Apart from health and character check are there any other critical considerations for the grant of 858


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi Experts,
For those who have got GTI UID. What is the role of the nominator in GTI? What difference does nominator make on the application? Is your credentials matter or nominator credentials also matter which has more weight-age?
Ridhi


----------



## happppy

Melody-GTI said:


> I submitted the EOI in Oct last year. Still, nothing happened......


The waiting time varies on the sector, and Fintech is faster than others, from the official data. No worries and just waiting.


----------



## Dr.A

Is it possible to ask for extension in responding to RFI?


----------



## expfr20

Dr.A said:


> Is it possible to ask for extension in responding to RFI?


I feel like you should ask the authorities.


----------



## kundikoi

ankur31 said:


> And in general, is my profile worth taking a shot at GTI?


it's worth a shot, as long as you keep your expectations in check - I'd say it's slightly "below-average" for the professional stream applicants. From your questions, it appears that you need to either 1) do a lot more web research on GTIP and read this forum in its entirety or 2) hire a good MARA agent to improve your chances to an "average" profile. 
of course, if you get a higher-paying job >FWHIT, that'll immediately propel you to the "above-average" category. 



prkabhi said:


> I have a job offer letter from one of the big telecommunications company in Australia for initial contract of six months with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT *if taken annually*.





Bayleaf said:


> Chances are better when you now have a job offer with a salary of > $153K.
> Apart from your job offer letter, it would be nice if you can provide evidence to support the statement "with strong view to extend with salary way above FWHIT *if taken annually*".


can you clarify this highlight above? did you get like a $90k contract for 6 months only? Annualisation doesn't really apply here, so if that's the case, you'll be better off waiting for those 6 months until an annual contract (or full-time job offer) is extended. 



prkabhi said:


> What could be chances for me this time if anyone can help that would be really helpful for me.


besides the tricky/confusing math above, I think your profile lacks an *international *flavour (experience/studies/awards) and could possibly be improved by highlighting some *community involvement/contributions*, if any (like have you mentored any students in digitech / gave talks at conferences / volunteered and such). 



salaus said:


> Aren't the chances of getting a UID without a Nominator, low?


they aren't low per se, they're somewhat lower comparatively to those who have listed one and generally translate to a longer than average wait for decisioning. 



rahulroyjb said:


> Will my credentials as to whether I meet the elegibility criteria be evaluated again after I submit the 858 request?


yes


rahulroyjb said:


> Will my references and their letters be checked again once I apply for 858 (will any of them be called over the phone etc now)


yes on checks and quite possibly on calls


rahulroyjb said:


> Apart from health and character check are there any other critical considerations for the grant of 858


yes - they're listed on the DHA website with the applicant's integrity most certainly an important consideration



Dr.A said:


> Is it possible to ask for extension in responding to RFI?


yes


----------



## Dr.A

kundikoi said:


> it's worth a shot, as long as you keep your expectations in check - I'd say it's slightly "below-average" for the professional stream applicants. From your questions, it appears that you need to either 1) do a lot more web research on GTIP and read this forum in its entirety or 2) hire a good MARA agent to improve your chances to an "average" profile.
> of course, if you get a higher-paying job >FWHIT, that'll immediately propel you to the "above-average" category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you clarify this highlight above? did you get like a $90k contract for 6 months only? Annualisation doesn't really apply here, so if that's the case, you'll be better off waiting for those 6 months until an annual contract (or full-time job offer) is extended.
> 
> 
> besides the tricky/confusing math above, I think your profile lacks an *international *flavour (experience/studies/awards) and could possibly be improved by highlighting some *community involvement/contributions*, if any (like have you mentored any students in digitech / gave talks at conferences / volunteered and such).
> 
> 
> they aren't low per se, they're somewhat lower comparatively to those who have listed one and generally translate to a longer than average wait for decisioning.
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> yes on checks and quite possibly on calls
> 
> yes - they're listed on the DHA website with the applicant's integrity most certainly an important consideration
> 
> 
> yes


Thank u for response. For asking extension, could i just reply to the email i received?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 
Is today the yearly closing for the quota of year 2020-21 stipulated by DHA? How does it impact the EOI and the in progress 858 applications ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Is today the yearly closing for the quota of year 2020-21 stipulated by DHA? How does it impact the EOI and the in progress 858 applications ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


The quota is for grants not for EOIs. They can still process EOIs as usual. 
Speaking about the quota they did not even fill half of it.


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xlepton

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Is today the yearly closing for the quota of year 2020-21 stipulated by DHA? How does it impact the EOI and the in progress 858 applications ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Autoreply email from the department, which is latest updated on 1 June, said they are still processing Oct 2020 submissions.
By the way, the FWHIT will change from 1 July. I guess they are some internal discussion in DHA.


----------



## expfr20

0xlepton said:


> Autoreply email from the department, which is latest updated on 1 June, said they are still processing Oct 2020 submissions.
> By the way, the FWHIT will change from 1 July. I guess they are some internal discussion in DHA.


I would be curious if they start processing November cases from July 1.


----------



## ridhidureja

But some people i saw got with in one month of applying


----------



## 0xlepton

0xlepton said:


> rom the department, which is latest updated on 1 June, said they are still processing Oct 2020 submissions.
> By the way, the FWHIT will change from





ridhidureja said:


> But some people i saw got with in one month of applying


Yep. To my understanding, the DHA first shortlist the best profiles for each month. (mostly based on high salary). All other EOIs have to wait for 6-9 months. And there are several rounds of filtering.


----------



## prkabhi

kundikoi said:


> it's worth a shot, as long as you keep your expectations in check - I'd say it's slightly "below-average" for the professional stream applicants. From your questions, it appears that you need to either 1) do a lot more web research on GTIP and read this forum in its entirety or 2) hire a good MARA agent to improve your chances to an "average" profile.
> of course, if you get a higher-paying job >FWHIT, that'll immediately propel you to the "above-average" category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you clarify this highlight above? did you get like a $90k contract for 6 months only? Annualisation doesn't really apply here, so if that's the case, you'll be better off waiting for those 6 months until an annual contract (or full-time job offer) is extended.
> 
> 
> besides the tricky/confusing math above, I think your profile lacks an *international *flavour (experience/studies/awards) and could possibly be improved by highlighting some *community involvement/contributions*, if any (like have you mentored any students in digitech / gave talks at conferences / volunteered and such).
> 
> 
> they aren't low per se, they're somewhat lower comparatively to those who have listed one and generally translate to a longer than average wait for decisioning.
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> yes on checks and quite possibly on calls
> 
> yes - they're listed on the DHA website with the applicant's integrity most certainly an important consideration
> 
> 
> yes


Thanks @kundikoi for your response. I was waiting for your thoughts and suggestions to be honest. The job offer that I have got is day rate contract for 700AUD per day(excluding super). The contract initially is for six months which have strong possibility to renew as the project that I would be working on will go on for two years. I do have conference talks and come from tier-1 institute in India, with HD masters from Go8 universities in Australia. Please let me know what could further improve my profile.

Regards


----------



## ridhidureja

prkabhi said:


> Thanks @kundikoi for your response. I was waiting for your thoughts and suggestions to be honest. The job offer that I have got is day rate contract for 700AUD per day(excluding super). The contract initially is for six months which have strong possibility to renew as the project that I would be working on will go on for two years. I do have conference talks and come from tier-1 institute in India, with HD masters from Go8 universities in Australia. Please let me know what could further improve my profile.
> 
> Regards


Hi
With contract offer rate they may not give as they are looking for salary on payroll.
One of my friend didn't got selected he was at 850 and long term contract. Take a perm role,

Ridhi


----------



## Hunter_u

Hi guys, 

Could anyone share how to make a health examination appointment? It seems like there isn't any available time for appointments. 

Many thanks!


----------



## darkknight2099

Hunter_u said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone share how to make a health examination appointment? It seems like there isn't any available time for appointments.
> 
> Many thanks!


Depends on your state, some states are under lockdown. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter_u

darkknight2099 said:


> Depends on your state, some states are under lockdown.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Would it be easier to make an appointment after lockdown? I am in NSW.


----------



## kundikoi

Dr.A said:


> Thank u for response. For asking extension, could i just reply to the email i received?


depends on what exactly you need the extension for (criminal checks are sort of extended by default these days) - email could work, but uploading an explanatory doc with supporting evidence to immiaccount would be better imo. 



prkabhi said:


> Thanks @kundikoi for your response. I was waiting for your thoughts and suggestions to be honest. The job offer that I have got is day rate contract for 700AUD per day(excluding super). The contract initially is for six months which have strong possibility to renew as the project that I would be working on will go on for two years. I do have conference talks and come from tier-1 institute in India, with HD masters from Go8 universities in Australia. Please let me know what could further improve my profile.
> 
> Regards





ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> With contract offer rate they may not give as they are looking for salary on payroll.
> One of my friend didn't got selected he was at 850 and long term contract. Take a perm role,
> 
> Ridhi


yea like Ridhi said above - contract roles are inferior to a permanent one, nor does the salary annualisation method really work there. you could try having a full tax year of employment and submitting an >FWHIT tax return as evidence next year if you absolutely must. but the "strong possibility of renewal" will be quite hard, if not impossible, to document to the Dept's satisfaction.
conference talks are ok but you really need to beef up the (verifiable) community involvement aspect of the profile if there's really nothing else of note. 



Hunter_u said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone share how to make a health examination appointment? It seems like there isn't any available time for appointments.
> 
> Many thanks!


read the forum mate - plenty of useful tips & tricks already shared earlier in the thread


----------



## NB

Hunter_u said:


> Would it be easier to make an appointment after lockdown? I am in NSW.


If you can get someone in BUPA on the phone, tell them that you have an invite for global talent
They prioritise GTI applicants for medicals
Cheers


----------



## Bruce kk

kundikoi said:


> depends on what exactly you need the extension for (criminal checks are sort of extended by default these days) - email could work, but uploading an explanatory doc with supporting evidence to immiaccount would be better imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea like Ridhi said above - contract roles are inferior to a permanent one, nor does the salary annualisation method really work there. you could try having a full tax year of employment and submitting an >FWHIT tax return as evidence next year if you absolutely must. but the "strong possibility of renewal" will be quite hard, if not impossible, to document to the Dept's satisfaction.
> conference talks are ok but you really need to beef up the (verifiable) community involvement aspect of the profile if there's really nothing else of note.
> 
> 
> read the forum mate - plenty of useful tips & tricks already shared earlier in the thread


you are right mate , you have the salary for one year is totally different from what you get from the half year job offer or just job offer , I read this forum for over 7 months , all of our mates offers huge feedbacks for my understanding of this programe , Anyway , Hope we will get the positive outcome soon after tommorow , Have a good night , 
Cheers , Mate .


----------



## Dr.A

My nominator does to know me well, so for filling the form 1000, I have been asked to fill the related fields about me by myself. Some of the questions such as following kind of have the same answers. Can the answers be repetitive?
1. Describe how your nominee in their profession, the arts, sport, or research and academia has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement. 
2. Give a statement of your nominee’s current prominence in their chosen field.


----------



## kundikoi

Dr.A said:


> Can the answers be repetitive?


can the applicant not be bothered to write up non-repetitive answers for a highly competitive and fastest pathway to PR?


----------



## sathyajithsr

Hi

What is the current turnaround time for responding to EOI ? I submitted my EOI on 18th May 2020, no response yet. Does this mean I have little/no chance or is it something normal?


----------



## djaiy

Hi
I need your help..
I haven't taken medical exam nor any health declaration just appointment.but on immi account status is Examination in Progress ..I don't know why


----------



## expfr20

sathyajithsr said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the current turnaround time for responding to EOI ? I submitted my EOI on 18th May 2020, no response yet. Does this mean I have little/no chance or is it something normal?


More than 13 months?? This is definitely not normal.


----------



## darkknight2099

sathyajithsr said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the current turnaround time for responding to EOI ? I submitted my EOI on 18th May 2020, no response yet. Does this mean I have little/no chance or is it something normal?


Thay already passed may and they are working on october. You may need to email them.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## bala21ot

djaiy said:


> Hi
> I need your help..
> I haven't taken medical exam nor any health declaration just appointment.but on immi account status is Examination in Progress ..I don't know why


Its normal. My status was also same. But they changed status after completing the medical test. Don't worry.


----------



## lightspeed




----------



## sathyajithsr

expfr20 said:


> More than 13 months?? This is definitely not normal.


Hey, thanks for your reply and sorry, it should be 18th May 2021. I think I have lost my mind on time with covid stay-at-home. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sathyajithsr

darkknight2099 said:


> Thay already passed may and they are working on october. You may need to email them.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for your reply and sorry, it should be 18th May 2021. I think I have lost my mind on time with covid stay-at-home. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## expfr20

sathyajithsr said:


> Hey, thanks for your reply and sorry, it should be 18th May 2021. I think I have lost my mind on time with covid stay-at-home. Sorry for the confusion.


The waiting period is anytime between 2 weeks to 9 months. Also, go through previous posts.


----------



## Dr.A

M nominator is a New zealand citizen currently working as a director of a department of Austrlian university from past two years. Is there a way to know if she/he is an Eligible New Zealand citizen ?


----------



## djaiy

bala21ot said:


> Its normal. My status was also same. But they changed status after completing the medical test. Don't worry.


Thanks


----------



## Karak2002

Hi

The South African Police issued a new PCC for my wife including my wife' maiden name long with her current surname (mine). However the CO is saying she needs separate PCCs as 1. First Name with current surname 2. First Name with her Maiden name.

How is that possible?
The SA PCC already added 1. forname 2. surname 3. Maiden name. Anyone has any suggestion. thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairy_n1361

Hello All, 
I received the golden email today. 1 July 2021. 

I am an offshore applicant and my visa process took significantly more time than expected. It took 6 months until I receive the grant letter. I lodge the application on 25 January 2021 and 1 July 2021 I got the grant. 

In between I completely lost hope. So I would like to let all know that just be very accurate in submitting the documents. You should have evidence for any single claim of achievements. 

Just remain motivated and put your best for compiling the documents.


----------



## Coco Hana

fairy_n1361 said:


> Hello All,
> I received the golden email today. 1 July 2021.
> 
> Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## Coco Hana

Dr.A said:


> M nominator is a New zealand citizen currently working as a director of a department of Austrlian university from past two years. Is there a way to know if she/he is an Eligible New Zealand citizen ?


Yes, my nominator was the same situation


----------



## djaiy

fairy_n1361 said:


> Hello All,
> I received the golden email today. 1 July 2021.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant and my visa process took significantly more time than expected. It took 6 months until I receive the grant letter. I lodge the application on 25 January 2021 and 1 July 2021 I got the grant.
> 
> In between I completely lost hope. So I would like to let all know that just be very accurate in submitting the documents. You should have evidence for any single claim of achievements.
> 
> Just remain motivated and put your best for compiling the documents.


congratulations


----------



## Bayleaf

Dr.A said:


> M nominator is a New zealand citizen currently working as a director of a department of Austrlian university from past two years. Is there a way to know if she/he is an Eligible New Zealand citizen ?


Go to this page
Under the "Be nominated" section
Click on "eligible New Zealand citizen"
A pop up dialogue will show up on the right hand side saying:
An eligible New Zealand citizen is:​
a New Zealand citizen who is a ‘protected SCV holder’ as described in Section 7 of the _Social Security Act 1991_
Protected SCV holders are those who arrived in Australia on a New Zealand passport and were: 
in Australia on 26 February 2001, or
in Australia for 12 months in the 2 years immediately before this date, or
otherwise assessed as ‘protected SCV holders’ under the _Social Security Act 1991 - _in which case they *must* provide us with written confirmation from Centrelink.


----------



## sathyajithsr

Thanks


expfr20 said:


> The waiting period is anytime between 2 weeks to 9 months. Also, go through previous posts.


----------



## donsmj

fairy_n1361 said:


> Hello All,
> I received the golden email today. 1 July 2021.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant and my visa process took significantly more time than expected. It took 6 months until I receive the grant letter. I lodge the application on 25 January 2021 and 1 July 2021 I got the grant.
> 
> In between I completely lost hope. So I would like to let all know that just be very accurate in submitting the documents. You should have evidence for any single claim of achievements.
> 
> Just remain motivated and put your best for compiling the documents.


Congratulations, did you get s56 for further information from your side?


----------



## moonster

fairy_n1361 said:


> Hello All,
> I received the golden email today. 1 July 2021.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant and my visa process took significantly more time than expected. It took 6 months until I receive the grant letter. I lodge the application on 25 January 2021 and 1 July 2021 I got the grant.
> 
> In between I completely lost hope. So I would like to let all know that just be very accurate in submitting the documents. You should have evidence for any single claim of achievements.
> 
> Just remain motivated and put your best for compiling the documents.


Congratulations! Could you please share your timeline? For example after submitted when they first assessed your application after received.. thanks


----------



## moonster

Anyone submitted 858 application recently and still waiting?


----------



## rayli

FYI. Slightly increase FWHIT to 158,500


----------



## Karak2002

Hi

If we don't press the button " I confirm I have provided all information as requested " but I have attached the relevant documents. Will the CO still view my docs uploaded or wait till I press the button . 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

rayli said:


> FYI. Slightly increase FWHIT to 158,500
> 
> View attachment 99829


This is for new UID or also for existing UID provided. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonster

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> If we don't press the button " I confirm I have provided all information as requested " but I have attached the relevant documents. Will the CO still view my docs uploaded or wait till I press the button .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


At where you see this button? I don’t recall to have seen this button. The application page just says your application is received and will be assessed by the officer. But status still “received” since two weeks ago


----------



## Dr.A

Coco Hana said:


> Yes, my nominator was the same situation


How can I know? I have a reached out to nominator but i didnt ask about his status in email and he has not responded yet to the email.. is it possible to ask for extension on RFI based on this type of situation?


----------



## rayli

Karak2002 said:


> This is for new UID or also for existing UID provided.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I will take as for both, because you need to submit supporting documents again when applying the visa, right? Don't think 5k makes any differences if you are the true talent.


----------



## Gdaystraya

rayli said:


> FYI. Slightly increase FWHIT to 158,500
> 
> View attachment 99829


And there is a slight increase in the VISA fee too ... 
It is slightly increased to $4180.


----------



## Karak2002

rayli said:


> I will take as for both, because you need to submit supporting documents again when applying the visa, right? Don't think 5k makes any differences if you are the true talent.


But what if your have already submitted the Visa ? I hope it will not be relevant then. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

moonster said:


> At where you see this button? I don’t recall to have seen this button. The application page just says your application is received and will be assessed by the officer. But status still “received” since two weeks ago


this is only when you have the S56 request to upload new docs. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## happppy

Dr.A said:


> How can I know? I have a reached out to nominator but i didnt ask about his status in email and he has not responded yet to the email.. is it possible to ask for extension on RFI based on this type of situation?


Only a very small amount of NZ citizens can reach the requirement from @Bayleaf. I contacted two NZ citizens (one professor working at NZ University, and another working at AU University now) before submitting EOI, but these 2 citizens are not satisfied. The requirement from "eligible" by GTI is too special and my MARA agent suggest me do not touch this sensitive line and I have changed my nominator to an AU citizen who doesn't even know me well


----------



## Bruce kk

rayli said:


> FYI. Slightly increase FWHIT to 158,500
> 
> View attachment 99829


Excuse me mate , where did u get the notice


----------



## askcamanoj

Warm Greetings to all Group members,

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant with 18 years of experience in Oracle PeopleSoft Financials and Oracle ERP Cloud Financials implementation and support project. Have published whitepapers and spoke in conference for Oracle User groups in India and in the USA once.

I have been following this very informative group for over a year now and I was not very sure if I am an eligible candidate to even submit the GTI 858 EOI. I mustered all my courage and submitted my EOI and by God's grace it is finally materialized today (1-July-2021).

I did every single steps on my own leading to the milestone success that I realized today. I had my share of self doubts, ifs and buts, but then pursued it further with all my energy and passion. Eventually self belief, and God's blessings played a pivotal role for this grueling 8-9 months and trust me it's worth the effort and time.

Today, It felt like as if I re-qualified the grueling Chartered Accountancy exam once again after 18 years. This past 8-9 months has made me more anxious which has never been the case before.

Here is my timeline,

EOI submitted: 21st Sep 2020
1: RFI Received: 3rd Jan 2021
2: Responded RFI:31st Jan 2021
3: Invitation received: 16th Feb 2021
4: Nomination Form 1000 received from ACS: 15th April 2021 (ACS consumed about 1.5 months but it's worth the wait & AUD500 paid for it.)

5: GTI 858 Visa Lodged: 30th April 2021
Note: I was very shocked to see the processing time frame of 17-20 months but the Department updates it to 66-85 days after a month of Visa lodgment.
6: s56 Received: 17th May 2021 (There was strict Lock down in India due to second wave of Covid-19)
7: Functional English letter for Spouse: 5th June 2021
8: Medical examination completed: 7th June 2021
9: PCC for Spouse received: 25th June 2021
10: Submitted s56 Requested documents:27th June 2021

11: *GTI 858 Visa GRANTED on 1st July 2021. (Just 3 days after submitting s56 response)*

My work area: Digi-Tech (Oracle ERP Cloud Senior Solution Architect)
Applied from Offshore India. I was working in Australia from Dec 2019 till 3rd July 2021 and then moved back to India. Salary was just little short of 153K AUD.

My two cents for all GTI aspirants is to never give it up, be honest and keep putting your best efforts to satisfy the GTO with all the information they need to award you this once in a life time visa.

Keep Moving and Dream Big!!!

Thanks & Kind Regards,
CA Mannoj Modi
India


----------



## tobida

Hello, after start the visa application, in which step we need to upload the 1000-form? The Form will be uploaded by ourself or by the nominators? Thanks!


----------



## Dr.A

What evidence is required in addition to form 1000 if nominator is eligible new zealand citizen?


----------



## Dr.A

Coco Hana said:


> Yes, my nominator was the same situation


What additional evidence regarding nominator did u provide in addition to form 1000?


----------



## expfr20

askcamanoj said:


> Warm Greetings to all Group members,
> 
> I am an Indian Chartered Accountant with 18 years of experience in Oracle PeopleSoft Financials and Oracle ERP Cloud Financials implementation and support project. Have published whitepapers and spoke in conference for Oracle User groups in India and in the USA once.
> 
> I have been following this very informative group for over a year now and I was not very sure if I am an eligible candidate to even submit the GTI 858 EOI. I mustered all my courage and submitted my EOI and by God's grace it is finally materialized today (1-July-2021).
> 
> I did every single steps on my own leading to the milestone success that I realized today. I had my share of self doubts, ifs and buts, but then pursued it further with all my energy and passion. Eventually self belief, and God's blessings played a pivotal role for this grueling 8-9 months and trust me it's worth the effort and time.
> 
> Today, It felt like as if I re-qualified the grueling Chartered Accountancy exam once again after 18 years. This past 8-9 months has made me more anxious which has never been the case before.
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> EOI submitted: 21st Sep 2020
> 1: RFI Received: 3rd Jan 2021
> 2: Responded RFI:31st Jan 2021
> 3: Invitation received: 16th Feb 2021
> 4: Nomination Form 1000 received from ACS: 15th April 2021 (ACS consumed about 1.5 months but it's worth the wait & AUD500 paid for it.)
> 
> 5: GTI 858 Visa Lodged: 30th April 2021
> Note: I was very shocked to see the processing time frame of 17-20 months but the Department updates it to 66-85 days after a month of Visa lodgment.
> 6: s56 Received: 17th May 2021 (There was strict Lock down in India due to second wave of Covid-19)
> 7: Functional English letter for Spouse: 5th June 2021
> 8: Medical examination completed: 7th June 2021
> 9: PCC for Spouse received: 25th June 2021
> 10: Submitted s56 Requested documents:27th June 2021
> 
> 11: *GTI 858 Visa GRANTED on 1st July 2021. (Just 3 days after submitting s56 response)*
> 
> My work area: Digi-Tech (Oracle ERP Cloud Senior Solution Architect)
> Applied from Offshore India. I was working in Australia from Dec 2019 till 3rd July 2021 and then moved back to India. Salary was just little short of 153K AUD.
> 
> My two cents for all GTI aspirants is to never give it up, be honest and keep putting your best efforts to satisfy the GTO with all the information they need to award you this once in a life time visa.
> 
> Keep Moving and Dream Big!!!
> 
> Thanks & Kind Regards,
> CA Mannoj Modi
> India


Hi, Congrats!! Regarding ACS, for me, it's now almost 1.5 months since I have been waiting for their decision. ACS asked for a form to fill out about two weeks ago, but no response after that. Did they interview you? Or issued any kind of RFI? Also, did they check with your references? 
Regarding GTI, I have been waiting almost 8 months now since the submission of my EOI. So, getting a little anxious. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rayli

Bruce kk said:


> Excuse me mate , where did u get the notice








Award & agreement free wages & conditions - Fair Work Ombudsman


Learn how to check if an employee is award and agreement free. Find out how this affects an employee’s pay and entitlements.




www.fairwork.gov.au


----------



## Rsaleh

Hi All,

Finally we got the PR 

our time line:

EOI: 28/6/2020
Invitation:21/3/2021
Lodge application: 23/3/2021
medical examination: 13/4/2021
medical cleared for 2 of us on 14/4/2021 and one of us his case goes to medical officer of common wealth and the case directed to chest clinic to do TB culture tests. after 2 month the result came and it was negative.
the medical cleared for the third person in 1/7/2021 at 12:00 pm
visa granted in 1/7/2021 at 2:00 pm
it was a long journey but it's worth it 
Profile:
my husband is the main applicant, he is a PHD student within last 6 month, no work offer yet just the scholarship.
in advance manufacturing field in one of the best Australian Universities.
Thanks all for the support and good luck for the people who is still waiting!


----------



## Rsaleh

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> If we don't press the button " I confirm I have provided all information as requested " but I have attached the relevant documents. Will the CO still view my docs uploaded or wait till I press the button .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


If you submitted everything then press the button


----------



## darkknight2099

Rsaleh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got the PR
> 
> our time line:
> 
> EOI: 28/6/2020
> Invitation:21/3/2021
> Lodge application: 23/3/2021
> medical examination: 13/4/2021
> medical cleared for 2 of us on 14/4/2021 and one of us his case goes to medical officer of common wealth and the case directed to chest clinic to do TB culture tests. after 2 month the result came and it was negative.
> the medical cleared for the third person in 1/7/2021 at 12:00 pm
> visa granted in 1/7/2021 at 2:00 pm
> it was a long journey but it's worth it
> Profile:
> my husband is the main applicant, he is a PHD student within last 6 month, no work offer yet just the scholarship.
> in advance manufacturing field in one of the best Australian Universities.
> Thanks all for the support and good luck for the people who is still waiting!


Congratulations. May I ask how many papers and citations?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsaleh

darkknight2099 said:


> Congratulations. May I ask how many papers and citations?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


he have 1 journal and 6 publications and 4 international conferences, no citation.
he has a patent still under processing in advance manufacturing
two master degrees from tow top universities in the world, he got 2 scholarship to do his PhD in Australia & in Denmark but we choose to come here. This is what I can remember from his profile.


----------



## darkknight2099

Rsaleh said:


> he have 1 journal and 6 publications and 4 international conferences, no citation.
> he has a patent still under processing in advance manufacturing
> two master degrees from tow top universities in the world, he got 2 scholarship to do his PhD in Australia & in Denmark but we choose to come here. This is what I can remember from his profile.


Many thanks, that's great.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

tobida said:


> Hello, after start the visa application, in which step we need to upload the 1000-form? The Form will be uploaded by ourself or by the nominators? Thanks!


Your nominator return Form 1000 to you, then you have to upload Form 1000 yourself on the IMMI website.

Read this


----------



## Coco Hana

Dr.A said:


> What additional evidence regarding nominator did u provide in addition to form 1000?


When I apply visa, my nominator give me his PR information, working contract in Australia and his scan passport


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi
How much time does ACS takes for assessment of applications in DIGITECH sector.
Any rough estimate for applicants in Australia.
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Bruce kk

rayli said:


> Award & agreement free wages & conditions - Fair Work Ombudsman
> 
> 
> Learn how to check if an employee is award and agreement free. Find out how this affects an employee’s pay and entitlements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fairwork.gov.au


Thanks , mate , coz i didnt get that before , Thanks


----------



## Bruce kk

expfr20 said:


> Hi, Congrats!! Regarding ACS, for me, it's now almost 1.5 months since I have been waiting for their decision. ACS asked for a form to fill out about two weeks ago, but no response after that. Did they interview you? Or issued any kind of RFI? Also, did they check with your references?
> Regarding GTI, I have been waiting almost 8 months now since the submission of my EOI. So, getting a little anxious. Thanks for your help.


Hi ,mate , i hope u can get the positive soon , we are on the same boat now , 7months more already since the Submission of EOI in the Nov last year , I am still waiting now Lol


----------



## askcamanoj

expfr20 said:


> Hi, Congrats!! Regarding ACS, for me, it's now almost 1.5 months since I have been waiting for their decision. ACS asked for a form to fill out about two weeks ago, but no response after that. Did they interview you? Or issued any kind of RFI? Also, did they check with your references?
> Regarding GTI, I have been waiting almost 8 months now since the submission of my EOI. So, getting a little anxious. Thanks for your help.


Hi *expfr20,

In my case ACS asked me to submit all relevant documents from my first job till the current one, all document that showcase my achievements, awards, ERP conference papers, Org Charts, reference letters from all my previous Indian employment etc. Once submitted ACS went incommunicado. So I sent emails to ACS and they responded that they revert once the reviewer completes the review of all my documents.*
ACS never asked me to appear for any virtual interview though I was expecting one and was well prepared for it. I did not had any local Australian local references for ACS to vouch for my experience. 

However one fine morning after 1.5 months I received ACS response. I paid AUD500 and then ACS provided me the Form 1000 with relevant details after a weeks time.
*
ACS does a very thorough assessment of all the documents we provide so they consume about 8-10 weeks of time as evident in ACS website. *

So hopefully you get to hear back from ACS soon. I hope you get to hear back on your EOI soon. Best of Luck buddy!!!

Thanks,
Mannoj


----------



## Karak2002

hi

What does it mean by 66 days to 85 days of processing to completion ? From the date of submission or from today ? I guess former right. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## proton23

Dr.A said:


> My nominator does to know me well, so for filling the form 1000, I have been asked to fill the related fields about me by myself. Some of the questions such as following kind of have the same answers. Can the answers be repetitive?
> 1. Describe how your nominee in their profession, the arts, sport, or research and academia has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement.
> 2. Give a statement of your nominee’s current prominence in their chosen field.


If you read through the language carefully you will see they are actually not the same thing and you will not have to repeat yourself. Put a lot of careful thought into the application and read through the forums. There is a lot to read but if you are doing this yourself, you want to read everything.


----------



## lightspeed

Guys, anyone got a reply from October?


----------



## tobida

Bayleaf said:


> Your nominator return Form 1000 to you, then you have to upload Form 1000 yourself on the IMMI website.
> 
> Read this


Thanks for your kind help! Very useful information!


----------



## Dr.A

Coco Hana said:


> When I apply visa, my nominator give me his PR information, working contract in Australia and his scan passport


did your nominator from new zealand eventually become permanent resident of australia?


----------



## gtiluck

Hi friends,

I am very happy to share that I received a Global Talent Visa on 1st July 2021. I would like to thank all of the Expat Forum Members (especially Bayleaf) who provided encouragement and guided information regarding the GTI process and visa application. 

My profile:
PhD completed from The University of Melbourne in March 2021
Research conducted in Victoria
Published three papers in Q1 journal from PhD
Target sector - AgiTech
EOI submitted - 24 June 2020
Invitation received - 24 February 2021
Visa application lodged - 24 April 2021
Medical done - 5 May 2021 and cleared on 7th May
s56 request for my wife's on 15 June 2021
Invoice issued and paid on 1 July 2021
Visa granted just within an hour of the invoice paid


----------



## djaiy

gtiluck said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am very happy to share that I received a Global Talent Visa on 1st July 2021. I would like to thank all of the Expat Forum Members (especially Bayleaf) who provided encouragement and guided information regarding the GTI process and visa application.
> 
> My profile:
> PhD completed from The University of Melbourne in March 2021
> Research conducted in Victoria
> Published three papers in Q1 journal from PhD
> Target sector - AgiTech
> EOI submitted - 24 June 2020
> Invitation received - 24 February 2021
> Visa application lodged - 24 April 2021
> Medical done - 5 May 2021 and cleared on 7th May
> s56 request for my wife's on 15 June 2021
> Invoice issued and paid on 1 July 2021
> Visa granted just within an hour of the invoice paid


Congratulations


----------



## tabotabo

gtiluck said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am very happy to share that I received a Global Talent Visa on 1st July 2021. I would like to thank all of the Expat Forum Members (especially Bayleaf) who provided encouragement and guided information regarding the GTI process and visa application.
> 
> My profile:
> PhD completed from The University of Melbourne in March 2021
> Research conducted in Victoria
> Published three papers in Q1 journal from PhD
> Target sector - AgiTech
> EOI submitted - 24 June 2020
> Invitation received - 24 February 2021
> Visa application lodged - 24 April 2021
> Medical done - 5 May 2021 and cleared on 7th May
> s56 request for my wife's on 15 June 2021
> Invoice issued and paid on 1 July 2021
> Visa granted just within an hour of the invoice paid


Congratulations 

What do you mean by invoice issued on July 1? VISA application fee not paid when you submitted the application?
Thanks


----------



## NB

tabotabo said:


> Congratulations
> 
> What do you mean by invoice issued on July 1? VISA application fee not paid when you submitted the application?
> Thanks


It is VAC2 fees
its payable if your spouse doesn’t have functional English
Cheers


----------



## SamIQ86

askcamanoj said:


> Applied from Offshore India. I was working in Australia from Dec 2





askcamanoj said:


> be honest and keep putting your best efforts to satisfy the GTO with





expfr20 said:


> Did they interview you? Or issued any kind of RFI?





expfr20 said:


> I would suggest you hire a MARA agent/Lawyer. The people who applied by themselves mostly spent a great amount of time on thoughts and research on how to present themselves as a person of international recognition. I don't believe anyone will share their application details with you. Usually, people show by citations, patents, publications, contribution to revenue-generating projects, impacting stakeholders on a global level, reviewer record, internationally recognized awards, etc. But each case is unique. You have to tell your own story on why you think you are exceptional.
> 
> I wish you all the best!


Dear *expfr20, *
Thanks a lot for your response and clarification. 

Regards


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,

Have you heard that if someone under a bridging visa would not be able to apply for GTI?, or it will be rejected.

Regards,


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hi all, 

Does anyone have a recent update on whether DHA has started processing November 2020?


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hi All, 

I wanted to share my profile and get your thoughts on my chances. I have already submitted my EOI but wanted to know your opinion on the outcome. 

I'm applying for Digitech, 10+ years experience as a SAP principal consultant, offshore in India, working for a world class Fortune 100 company, Two certifications in SAP, ACS certified ICT professional, mentoring several startups in Australia remotely from India (evidence provided in terms of the events conducted for Australian tech founders), 8 technical publications, IEEE and ACS membership, references from employer on various contributions made in designing pioneer offerings for SAP customers. Education wise, BTech in computer science and then MBA in IT business management.

I'm still looking for a nominator. 

Do give your opinions on my profile. TIA.


----------



## expfr20

Has anyone got help from their MARA agents regarding nomination?


----------



## NB

expfr20 said:


> Has anyone got help from their MARA agents regarding nomination?


It will be a waste of time and money
The agents will promise the moon, but deliver nothing
Don’t fall into the sweet talk of Mara agents
Cheers


----------



## Bayleaf

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have you heard that if someone under a bridging visa would not be able to apply for GTI?, or it will be rejected.
> 
> Regards,


Used to be the case during the initial launch of GTI visa, now bridging visas holders are eligible to apply.
Read this and this (under the "Have this visa" section)



mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have a recent update on whether DHA has started processing November 2020?


As of 1st July, it's still Oct 2020. Read this.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Bayleaf said:


> Used to be the case during the initial launch of GTI visa, now bridging visas holders are eligible to apply.
> Read this and this (under the "Have this visa" section)
> 
> 
> As of 1st July, it's still Oct 2020. Read this.


Thank you for the update!!


----------



## salaus

Can someone guide on what all information should I include in a cover letter? Thanks


----------



## darkknight2099

salaus said:


> Can someone guide on what all information should I include in a cover letter? Thanks


Go over the eligibility criteria and try to address them all. For example: 
What are your achievements?
Why your achievemets are internationaly recognized?
How your achievements will benefit Australia?
Is the Australian government interested in the type of work you are doing? How your work will help advance this effort?
How you will be asset to the Australian community?


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sriv2021

Dear fellow members i have received the uid. can anyone clarify whether pcc and medical can be done before submitting visa application? For medical will we get a separate email to do?


----------



## NB

Sriv2021 said:


> Dear fellow members i have received the uid. can anyone clarify whether pcc and medical can be done before submitting visa application? For medical will we get a separate email to do?


Pcc you can get done at any point of time
You cannot do the Medicals till the hapid is generated by the co or the system when you apply
Cheers


----------



## Sriv2021

NB said:


> Pcc you can get done at any point of time
> You cannot do the Medicals till the hapid is generated by the co or the system when you apply
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. For pcc from singapore the email from gti officer is enough or any other letter needed?


----------



## amitkrjha

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to share my profile and get your thoughts on my chances. I have already submitted my EOI but wanted to know your opinion on the outcome.
> 
> I'm applying for Digitech, 10+ years experience as a SAP principal consultant, offshore in India, working for a world class Fortune 100 company, Two certifications in SAP, ACS certified ICT professional, mentoring several startups in Australia remotely from India (evidence provided in terms of the events conducted for Australian tech founders), 8 technical publications, IEEE and ACS membership, references from employer on various contributions made in designing pioneer offerings for SAP customers. Education wise, BTech in computer science and then MBA in IT business management.
> 
> I'm still looking for a nominator.
> 
> Do give your opinions on my profile. TIA.


You seem to have a great profile . Can request ACS to be the nominator


----------



## amitkrjha

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have you heard that if someone under a bridging visa would not be able to apply for GTI?, or it will be rejected.
> 
> Regards,


I was on bridging visa when I submitted EOI and finally got the grant , sector : Digitech grant in April


----------



## kundikoi

mayurgupta70 said:


> Do give your opinions on my profile.


pretty average / below-average if the salary is significantly below the FWHIT


----------



## Coco Hana

Dr.A said:


> did your nominator from new zealand eventually become permanent resident of australia?


Yes, he is Australian PR now


----------



## Dr.A

Coco Hana said:


> Yes, he is Australian PR now


ok thank you. My nominator filled form 1000 and marked her status as eligible new zealand citizen in Australia. I assume she knows exactly what "eligible New zealand citizen"and i am hesitant to ask as I don't know her directly , My current advisor got me recommendation from her.


----------



## zeng

FOI updated some information about EOI processing time.


----------



## djaiy

zeng said:


> View attachment 99842
> FOI updated some information about EOI processing time.


and what about total visa grant applications


----------



## Anurag123

zeng said:


> View attachment 99842
> FOI updated some information about EOI processing time.


i applied under Infrastructure and tourism category on april 28th...its been more than two months...but still no revert though the average time for processing time under I&T is 29days


----------



## Karak2002

Karak2002 said:


> hi
> 
> What does it mean by 66 days to 85 days of processing to completion ? From the date of submission or from today ? I guess former right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


hi ..what meaning does this processing time have with respect to the Date of submission ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## djaiy

Karak2002 said:


> hi ..what meaning does this processing time have with respect to the Date of submission ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


avg processing time from date of submission


----------



## Karak2002

djaiy said:


> avg processing time from date of submission


hi..thanks..this means the CO intends to make a decision within that time from the date of submission. Normally GTI visa grants take between 3 weeks to 3 months. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody-GTI

Any new invitation after July? EOI submitted in Oct still waiting....


----------



## tabotabo

Anurag123 said:


> i applied under Infrastructure and tourism category on april 28th...its been more than two months...but still no revert though the average time for processing time under I&T is 29days


I applied same sector as you and submitted even early than you, I just received RFI today.


----------



## jeanfils

tabotabo said:


> I applied same sector as you and submitted even early than you, I just received RFI today.


mind if I ask when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Anurag123

tabotabo said:


> I applied same sector as you and submitted even early than you, I just received RFI today.


Congratulations....may i know when did you submit your EOI and what was that RFI?
Are you under Recent PhD category?


----------



## tabotabo

jeanfils said:


> mind if I ask when did you submit your EOI?


2nd week of July


----------



## tabotabo

tabotabo said:


> 2nd week of July


Sorry Typo, should be 2nd week of April


----------



## tabotabo

Anurag123 said:


> Congratulations....may i know when did you submit your EOI and what was that RFI?
> Are you under Recent PhD category?


RFI - Request Further Information


----------



## Tuan Son

wali_u said:


> Can anyone tell me the average waiting time before they reject the EOI and whether they send any mail informing about the rejection?
> 
> I applied for FinTech (Current PhD student with scholarships in Bachelors, Masters and PhD, 5+ years of teaching experience with 10+ research papers and conferences along with industry collaborative project with a FinTech firm) back in 4th of June, and sent some additional documents on the 10th. I got a response confirming they have the added those docs on my file but since then, absolutely nothing. I can cope with rejection, but the waiting time with uncertainty is taking a toll on me.


Please let me know how to update your information to your profile?


----------



## Anurag123

tabotabo said:


> RFI - Request Further Information


yeah... I Know... I mean what kind of information they require?so that I can prepare my documents also accordingly


----------



## GTI+2020oct

GTI+2020oct said:


> Hello everyone, after 7 months of waiting, finally I received the golden email this morning. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 8th October 2020
> UID: 29th May 2021
> No RFI but I emailed twice to update new pubs, achievements and new job offer.
> 
> My profile:
> 
> PhD 2017,
> Several publications in top tier journals
> 10+ conference presentations
> Guest reviewer for several journals
> Lecturer in one of the Australian universities
> 
> I have to say this is the worst waiting game I have ever played. Many times I thought I won’t get it, but here we go!
> 
> All the best to everyone for who are waiting for the UID!


Hey guys, 

Just an update. My visa just got granted. 
Here is the timeline for my visa application: 
UID: 29th May 
Visa application submitted: 1st June 
Received HAP ID: 1st June 
Medical centers were temporarily closed due to lockdown 
Wait for two weeks.......
PCC cleared 
Health exam appointment: 17th June 
S56 asked for spouse visa and passport information and Health exam result: 18th June 
Health exam cleared 18th June
Spouse information submitted 18th June 
...........Waiting........... 
Visa granted 6th July 2021. 

All the best everyone!


----------



## ridhidureja

Congratulations May I know when you submitted your EOI and you skill sector


----------



## djaiy

Hi
anyone please tell me how many days medical exam takes to get cleared/ result updation?


----------



## expfr20

Anurag123 said:


> i applied under Infrastructure and tourism category on april 28th...its been more than two months...but still no revert though the average time for processing time under I&T is 29days


Business days. Plus this is average, includes extreme values on both ends.


----------



## Backhome_123

djaiy said:


> Hi
> anyone please tell me how many days medical exam takes to get cleared/ result updation?


I was told by bupa agent, generally in 5 business days if nothing pops up. Mine was cleared next day.


----------



## djaiy

Backhome_123 said:


> I was told by bupa agent, generally in 5 business days if nothing pops up. Mine was cleared next day.


thanks. hope everything goes well


----------



## RandomUser123

We got our visa granted today. My husband is the primary applicant. His profile is DigiTech, offshore, salary above threshold.
Timeline :
EOI submitted - 18 March 2021
RFI requested - May 4
RFI response on - May 15
UID received - May 23
Visa application submitted - June 4
Medical cleared - June 9
S56 for marriage certificate and functional english - June 21
S56 response - July 1
Grant received - July 6 2021

I am very glad and grateful to be part of this forum. All the very best for everyone here!
Thank you all.


----------



## prince505

Give a statement of your nominee’s current prominence in their chosen field.
please suggest some comments


----------



## HBow

Hey guys, I received an S56 on June 30th for my health check, that had been performed by not cleared yet. It cleared the next day. I haven't heard any update about the visa. I know that the timeframe is still short, but I noticed a new button on the "attachments" tab ("I confirm that I have provided information as requested") and am wondering if I need to click this to notify the CO? Would appreciate your advice here.


----------



## Greg86

Hi received my UID last week and planning to lodge my application sooon..
My profile
Health industries $off shore)
Salary below threshold
Have a prof from aus as nominator while filing eoi
Eoi: 10 may 2021
Rfi: 24 june 2021
Uid: 29 june 2021.

I have a question regarding submitting my visa application. I lived is 4 different countries (includes us and india) so since PCC takes some time, is it recommemded to lodge application and wait for s56 and submit the pcc or get pcc first and lodge.

Plus i noticed we need to submit two photos for visa- i am confused , i thought we are submiting online application right ? 

So blogs mentions getting certified copies so not sure i am also need to get them.

I live in us hence getting each documents is hard without a car so want to preplan each trip.


----------



## Bayleaf

HBow said:


> Hey guys, I received an S56 on June 30th for my health check, that had been performed by not cleared yet. It cleared the next day. I haven't heard any update about the visa. I know that the timeframe is still short, but I noticed a new button on the "attachments" tab ("I confirm that I have provided information as requested") and am wondering if I need to click this to notify the CO? Would appreciate your advice here.


If your health check status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" and your have no other s56 request, then you need to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed.
I believe your current application status is "Initial assessment", after you click the button it should turn into "Further assessment".


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> If your health check status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" and your have no other s56 request, then you need to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed.
> I believe your current application status is "Initial assessment", after you click the button it should turn into "Further assessment".


Hi
my health exam status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" but my current application status is still "RECIEVED"
dont know why


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> If your health check status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" and your have no other s56 request, then you need to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed.
> I believe your current application status is "Initial assessment", after you click the button it should turn into "Further assessment".


Also there is no such link of 
"I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed."


----------



## FT121

djaiy said:


> Also there is no such link of
> "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed."


Same here, I also can't find any "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button. As I don't know why it's wait too long for my case after every time when I responded back to case officer. For example, I need to wait 2 months to receive the letter for PCC check after medical clearance, and now still waiting for another month after PCC checked.


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi All

I have received request for information from GTI officer

They are asking for below information



Evidence of Major international projects which you have led
Other evidence of professional achievements, such as:
 Recent prestigious industry awards
International memberships or registrations 
Keynote speaking engagements
Pitch-decks for start-up businesses 
Media articles
Patents with strong prospects of application and commercialisation, and international recognition
Contributions to peer-reviewed journals
Cutting edge products/technological advancements

for Point no 1 
I already shared the details of appreciation awards received from previous clients in Australia and India.

What is this keynote speaking engagement?
I have given presentation on forum in my current organisation I already shared the link of that presentation in expression of interest. Do I attach again?

From the seniority perspective I was last year working as Manager but currently working as individual contributor due to COVID scenarios but still my salary is above threshold.

From media articles I shared SAP digital technical articles do I share them again?

Regarding international membership or registrations?
Can you provide more information or links which are considered applicable in this scenario.

Any additional comments or advise to submit details as requested above

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Backhome_123

djaiy said:


> Also there is no such link of
> "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed."


Did you got S56 request from CO? If not, you wouldn't see the link. Also regarding your application status, it is normal to see 'received' even after health examination cleared.


----------



## djaiy

Backhome_123 said:


> Did you got S56 request from CO? If not, you wouldn't see the link. Also regarding your application status, it is normal to see 'received' even after health examination cleared.


fine ....I didn't received S56 request yet ..just medical cleared


----------



## djaiy

FT121 said:


> Same here, I also can't find any "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button. As I don't know why it's wait too long for my case after every time when I responded back to case officer. For example, I need to wait 2 months to receive the letter for PCC check after medical clearance, and now still waiting for another month after PCC checked.


Hope everything goes well..


----------



## smitabasky

RandomUser123 said:


> We got our visa granted today. My husband is the primary applicant. His profile is DigiTech, offshore, salary above threshold.
> Timeline :
> EOI submitted - 18 March 2021
> RFI requested - May 4
> RFI response on - May 15
> UID received - May 23
> Visa application submitted - June 4
> Medical cleared - June 9
> S56 for marriage certificate and functional english - June 21
> S56 response - July 1
> Grant received - July 6 2021
> 
> I am very glad and grateful to be part of this forum. All the very best for everyone here!
> Thank you all.


congratulations


----------



## cahnr

djaiy said:


> Hi
> my health exam status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" but my current application status is still "RECIEVED"
> dont know why


I have the same status and situation and was wondering if this means that my application was still in the queue to be reviewed. When did you lodge yours?


----------



## djaiy

cahnr said:


> I have the same status and situation and was wondering if this means that my application was still in the queue to be reviewed. When did you lodge yours?


submitted on 25 june and medical on 2nd july.
what about yours application timeline?


----------



## cahnr

djaiy said:


> submitted on 25 june and medical on 2nd july.
> what about yours application timeline?


Lodged 9th of June. I had a valid Medical assessment (I've applied for another visa within the 12 months), so the medical went straight into "Health clearance provided – no action required"


----------



## HBow

Bayleaf said:


> If your health check status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" and your have no other s56 request, then you need to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button in order for your application to proceed.
> I believe your current application status is "Initial assessment", after you click the button it should turn into "Further assessment".


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## djaiy

so far, three of the members are with received status having medical clearance.
Hope for the best


----------



## HBow

djaiy said:


> Hi
> my health exam status is "Health clearance provided – no action required" but my current application status is still "RECIEVED"
> dont know why


I believe it means you don't have a CO looking at your case yet. But if your medicals are already cleared, and you have already submitted everything else, then it should be pretty fast to get you through. Once one is assigned that is.


----------



## Bayleaf

HBow said:


> I believe it means you don't have a CO looking at your case yet. But if your medicals are already cleared, and you have already submitted everything else, then it should be pretty fast to get you through. Once one is assigned that is.


You are right, provided all necessary documents were provided and no s56 requests.
Then the application status will just changed from "Received" to "Granted", no "Initial assessment" or "Further assessment".


----------



## fairy_n1361

donsmj said:


> Congratulations, did you get s56 for further information from your side?


Yes, I got twice. For police check and military service


----------



## fairy_n1361

moonster said:


> Congratulations! Could you please share your timeline? For example after submitted when they first assessed your application after received.. thanks


Lodge : 25 January
First s56: 5 Feb
Submitted the required information: 10 Feb
Second s56: 10 March
Submitted the required information: 14 March
Grant: 1 July

I wish you receive the grant email soon.


----------



## rayli

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received request for information from GTI officer
> 
> They are asking for below information
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of Major international projects which you have led
> Other evidence of professional achievements, such as:
> Recent prestigious industry awards
> International memberships or registrations
> Keynote speaking engagements
> Pitch-decks for start-up businesses
> Media articles
> Patents with strong prospects of application and commercialisation, and international recognition
> Contributions to peer-reviewed journals
> Cutting edge products/technological advancements
> 
> for Point no 1
> I already shared the details of appreciation awards received from previous clients in Australia and India.
> 
> What is this keynote speaking engagement?
> I have given presentation on forum in my current organisation I already shared the link of that presentation in expression of interest. Do I attach again?
> 
> From the seniority perspective I was last year working as Manager but currently working as individual contributor due to COVID scenarios but still my salary is above threshold.
> 
> From media articles I shared SAP digital technical articles do I share them again?
> 
> Regarding international membership or registrations?
> Can you provide more information or links which are considered applicable in this scenario.
> 
> Any additional comments or advise to submit details as requested above
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Congrats for RFI, at least your high salary does the job and it means that you drew their attention.

I hope I would receive RFI soon as I submitted 2 days after you on Fintech.

For point 1, do you have some internal/external announcements that the project you led goes live? In my case, I provided 6 international projects go live announcements (we do for every projects internally) that I was the lead Business Consultant. My name was clearly mentioned as the lead of the project. 

For point 2, it does not need to provide all of them. My interpretation is that they wanted to know if you have forgotten anything else to add the weight on your profile. Again, in my case, I provided one LinkedIn post that my name was mentioned as key speaker/attendant on behalf of my employer for one of international recognised event held in Sydney.

Other than this, anything like professional body, from finance perspective again, like CFA, ACCA etc.

These were what I provided to support my case on top of references letters and hope it helps you.

I'm "patiently" waiting.....


----------



## Lucky2020

fairy_n1361 said:


> Yes, I got twice. For police check and military service


I believe you will get the final result soon. Could you please tell me about mititary service in S56 request. So what and how did you answer for this request?


----------



## mayurgupta70

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> How much time does ACS takes for assessment of applications in DIGITECH sector.
> Any rough estimate for applicants in Australia.
> Regards
> Ridhi


Hi Mate, did you apply for ACS nomination? Did you get any response from them.. how much time it took for their initial response. Thanks.


----------



## jyokou

I have been following this forum for quite a while. Congratulations to those who have already got the visa and good luck to those who are still waiting for the result.

I have some questions if you could help. I hope they are not too silly to you guys:

1. I have submitted my EOI back in March, 2021 through recent PhD graduate and Health Industry. It is highly possible that I have to wait for another a couple of months. However, I have been offered a job in one of the top universities in the US. It starts in this September. If I leave Australia for this job, do I still have a chance to get an UID and to apply for the visa?

2. Who are eligible to be dependents under my visa application, only children and partner? How about parents?

3. If I get the visa, so does my partner as a dependent, what is her visa stream, subclass 820 or 801?

4. What will happen to my partner's visa if our relationship breaks in the future?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NB

jyokou said:


> I have been following this forum for quite a while. Congratulations to those who have already got the visa and good luck to those who are still waiting for the result.
> 
> I have some questions if you could help. I hope they are not too silly to you guys:
> 
> 1. I have submitted my EOI back in March, 2021 through recent PhD graduate and Health Industry. It is highly possible that I have to wait for another a couple of months. However, I have been offered a job in one of the top universities in the US. It starts in this September. If I leave Australia for this job, do I still have a chance to get an UID and to apply for the visa?
> 
> 2. Who are eligible to be dependents under my visa application, only children and partner? How about parents?
> 
> 3. If I get the visa, so does my partner as a dependent, what is her visa stream, subclass 820 or 801?
> 
> 4. What will happen to my partner's visa if our relationship breaks in the future?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


2. No parents
3. She will get same class as you
4. Unless the relationship was a sham just to get PR, then it may be cancelled . Else you both live separately ever after
Cheers


----------



## jyokou

NB said:


> 2. No parents
> 3. She will get same class as you
> 4. Unless the relationship was a sham just to get PR, then it may be cancelled . Else you both live separately ever after
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you so much for your reply. Cheers.


----------



## Fo1991

UIC Today 
Submit March 2021
AgTech 
Citation 800
income more than 600k
offshore 
Associate professor 
Several International Collboration
=====•••••
Reject Today
Submit Oct 2020
Energy 
Associate Professor
Cotation 2310
9 patent 
4 industrial Project
IEEE Membership 
was among 2percent highly cited papers


----------



## Bayleaf

jyokou said:


> I have been following this forum for quite a while. Congratulations to those who have already got the visa and good luck to those who are still waiting for the result.
> 
> I have some questions if you could help. I hope they are not too silly to you guys:
> 
> 1. I have submitted my EOI back in March, 2021 through recent PhD graduate and Health Industry. It is highly possible that I have to wait for another a couple of months. However, I have been offered a job in one of the top universities in the US. It starts in this September. If I leave Australia for this job, do I still have a chance to get an UID and to apply for the visa?


I'm not entirely sure, but considering there's limited quota for this visa, potential applicants that can contribute to Australia in the short future might have a higher priority.



jyokou said:


> 2. Who are eligible to be dependents under my visa application, only children and partner? How about parents?


Read this



jyokou said:


> 3. If I get the visa, so does my partner as a dependent, what is her visa stream, subclass 820 or 801?


Your partner will get the same visa 858, if you are the main applicant for the visa 858.




jyokou said:


> 4. What will happen to my partner's visa if our relationship breaks in the future?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Wow.
Not sure if this is relevant to you.
Didn't find specific article about visa 858, but one for visa 489/887


----------



## alfacreator

I applied in dec’20 and still waiting for response


----------



## 0xlepton

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> Submit March 2021
> AgTech
> Citation 800
> income more than 600k
> offshore
> Associate professor
> Several International Collboration
> =====•••••
> Reject Today
> Submit Oct 2020
> Energy
> Associate Professor
> Cotation 2310
> 9 patent
> 4 industrial Project
> IEEE Membership
> was among 2percent highly cited papers


Are these two cases of your friends? It is quite surprising that the second case is rejected.


----------



## 0xlepton

I applied in Oct’20 and still waiting for a response. DigiTech Sector. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Dr.A

what are the chances of rejection after RFI if most of the requested information was given already while submitting EOI except form 1000?


----------



## Fo1991

0xlepton said:


> Are these two cases of your friends? It is quite surprising that the second case is rejected.


yeah both 
Im really upset for second one


----------



## bgt

Please share your EOI Submission data??



ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received request for information from GTI officer
> 
> They are asking for below information
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of Major international projects which you have led
> Other evidence of professional achievements, such as:
> Recent prestigious industry awards
> International memberships or registrations
> Keynote speaking engagements
> Pitch-decks for start-up businesses
> Media articles
> Patents with strong prospects of application and commercialisation, and international recognition
> Contributions to peer-reviewed journals
> Cutting edge products/technological advancements
> 
> for Point no 1
> I already shared the details of appreciation awards received from previous clients in Australia and India.
> 
> What is this keynote speaking engagement?
> I have given presentation on forum in my current organisation I already shared the link of that presentation in expression of interest. Do I attach again?
> 
> From the seniority perspective I was last year working as Manager but currently working as individual contributor due to COVID scenarios but still my salary is above threshold.
> 
> From media articles I shared SAP digital technical articles do I share them again?
> 
> Regarding international membership or registrations?
> Can you provide more information or links which are considered applicable in this scenario.
> 
> Any additional comments or advise to submit details as requested above
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


----------



## SamIQ86

Bayleaf said:


> Used to be the case during the initial launch of GTI visa, now bridging visas holders are eligible to apply.
> Read this and this (under the "Have this visa" section)
> 
> 
> As of 1st July, it's still Oct 2020. Read this.


Dear 


Bayleaf said:


> Used to be the case during the initial launch of GTI visa, now bridging visas holders are eligible to apply.
> Read this and this (under the "Have this visa" section)
> 
> 
> As of 1st July, it's still Oct 2020. Read this.


Dear Bayleaf, 
Thanks a lot. 

Regards,


----------



## Bruce kk

alfacreator said:


> I applied in dec’20 and still waiting for response


we are the same , 5days later than you , It is still no response now LOl


----------



## jyokou

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but considering there's limited quota for this visa, potential applicants that can contribute to Australia in the short future might have a higher priority.
> 
> 
> Read this
> 
> 
> Your partner will get the same visa 858, if you are the main applicant for the visa 858.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Not sure if this is relevant to you.
> Didn't find specific article about visa 858, but one for visa 489/887


Thank you, Bayleaf. Great help. Cheers


----------



## lightspeed




----------



## Anurag123

Dr.A said:


> what are the chances of rejection after RFI if most of the requested information was given already while submitting EOI except form 1000?


I have same query...waiting for response


----------



## expfr20

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> Submit March 2021
> AgTech
> Citation 800
> income more than 600k
> offshore
> Associate professor
> Several International Collboration
> =====•••••
> Reject Today
> Submit Oct 2020
> Energy
> Associate Professor
> Cotation 2310
> 9 patent
> 4 industrial Project
> IEEE Membership
> was among 2percent highly cited papers


Sad.


----------



## Bruce kk

expfr20 said:


> Sad.


Maybe not filled form 1000 , coz i got the news on website , if the candidate's EOI without the 1000 form maybe delayed or closed .


----------



## kundikoi

Anurag123 said:


> I have same query...waiting for response


reasonable chances of a rejection - if one is given an opportunity to provide more colour/evidence/achievements via RFI, said one should always strive to put an even better foot forward than at the EOI stage.


----------



## Dr.A

Anurag123 said:


> I have same query...waiting for response


did you receive RFI? When did you submit the response to RFI?


----------



## tobida

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> Submit March 2021
> AgTech
> Citation 800
> income more than 600k
> offshore
> Associate professor
> Several International Collboration
> =====•••••
> Reject Today
> Submit Oct 2020
> Energy
> Associate Professor
> Cotation 2310
> 9 patent
> 4 industrial Project
> IEEE Membership
> was among 2percent highly cited papers


This is very reasonable. The important difference between this two cases is the income. The one got UID has income more than 600k which is satisfied the base requirement of this program. While the second case did not mention the amount of income. Although the achievements of the second case is much better than the first case, but how about the age. If the first person is much younger than the second person, it is very reasonable. If the second person can demonstrate his income more than the basic requirement, I believe he will has a great chance to get the UID. I said many times that if you do not meet the basic requirements, you can try, but do not have too strong hope. Again, I want to say, if you dont meet the basic requirements, dont waste you time. Some people blame me I am trying to discourage people to apply this program, it is very funny to me. The very important *two basic requirements are new graduate PhD within 3 years (no income requirement), if not you should demonstrate your current salary (AUD) is more than the basic requirement*. If you does not meet the basic requirements not means you do not has a chance, but I believe the chance is very low, and the people who got UID without the two important basic requirements should have extremely at least one excellent point that making the officer believe the person is needed by Australia!


----------



## Fo1991

tobida said:


> This is very reasonable. The important difference between this two cases is the income. The one got UID has income more than 600k which is satisfied the base requirement of this program. While the second case did not mention the amount of income. Although the achievements of the second case is much better than the first case, but how about the age. If the first person is much younger than the second person, it is very reasonable. If the second person can demonstrate his income more than the basic requirement, I believe he will has a great chance to get the UID. I said many times that if you do not meet the basic requirements, you can try, but do not have too strong hope. Again, I want to say, if you dont meet the basic requirements, dont waste you time. Some people blame me I am trying to discourage people to apply this program, it is very funny to me. The very important *two basic requirements are new graduate PhD within 3 years (no income requirement), if not you should demonstrate your current salary (AUD) is more than the basic requirement*. If you does not meet the basic requirements not means you do not has a chance, but I believe the chance is very low, and the people who got UID without the two important basic requirements should have extremely at least one excellent point that making the officer believe the person is needed by Australia!


both in the same age 
second one income more than 320k 
he has knowlege based company


----------



## smitabasky

Both profile are very good then what could be the reason of rejection?


----------



## tobida

Fo1991 said:


> both in the same age
> second one income more than 320k
> he has knowlege based company


If so, I think this case is just very unique not general. There are many reasons, for example cover letter is written good or not, the evidence is convinceable or not (for the salary should use bank statement with supporting letter). If just rush out the application, it is very easy to be notified by the officer, then will be easily rejected even excellent enough. Probably, he can apply again under a more suitable area. If all the thing is true, it is very wired to be rejected.


----------



## Halita

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> Submit March 2021
> AgTech
> Citation 800
> income more than 600k
> offshore
> Associate professor
> Several International Collboration
> =====•••••
> Reject Today
> Submit Oct 2020
> Energy
> Associate Professor
> Cotation 2310
> 9 patent
> 4 industrial Project
> IEEE Membership
> was among 2percent highly cited papers


Wow, this is unreal. At first glance I thought the AgTech professor is earning $60k lol. I learned that the income literally should exclude incentives such as stocks, bonus, etc (though you can also play tricks on it). So, if the second failed to provide detailed demonstration and proof of his income, or he applied as a researcher but failed to demonstrate he can earn above the threshold (not considered as a profession with a company), he can be rejected too.


----------



## Halita

Anurag123 said:


> I have same query...waiting for response


There is a chance.....GCO is requesting form 1000 at the EOI stage for many cases now, or your case could be delayed. I attended a seminar earlier this year, clearly the GCO's point is, if you (offshore) don't have a connection in Australia, or failed to build such a connection, how could you demonstrate you are an international talent, and can subsequently find a job/start a business/do whatever benefical in Australia. This is a huge bummer but you need to try the best.


----------



## Halita

Fo1991 said:


> both in the same age
> second one income more than 320k
> he has knowlege based company


Every case is unique and there is a reason for rejection. The profile looks roughly great, but how about the details? Did he put too many specific thermologies in the cover letter or did not provide enough supporting documents? Was the knowledge based company internationally recognizable and relevant to the sector or just local based? Did his income include his company revenue (which may not be accountable if he failed to justify it). Were the projects, patent, publications international impactful (not just tell by number of citations) Many times we just look at the bright profile and focus too much on the hard bars. However, GCOs won't understand it unless you specifically put languages (they understand) and supporting docs that tell them your achievements are 'internationally recognizable'.


----------



## expfr20

Halita said:


> Every case is unique and there is a reason for rejection. The profile looks roughly great, but how about the details? Did he put too many specific thermologies in the cover letter or did not provide enough supporting documents? Was the knowledge based company internationally recognizable and relevant to the sector or just local based? Did his income include his company revenue (which may not be accountable if he failed to justify it). Were the projects, patent, publications international impactful (not just tell by number of citations) Many times we just look at the bright profile and focus too much on the hard bars. However, GCOs won't understand it unless you specifically put languages (they understand) and supporting docs that tell them your achievements are 'internationally recognizable'.


They are both associate professors. I hope you understand the meaning of 2310 citations and 9 patents.


----------



## expfr20

Fo1991 said:


> both in the same age
> second one income more than 320k
> he has knowlege based company


Ask the second guy to submit an EB1 Greencard application in the US, if he is willing.


----------



## Halita

expfr20 said:


> They are both associate professors. I hope you understand the meaning of 2310 citations and 9 patents.


Yeah, researchers of course know how good it is. But as I mentioned, you need to argue that it is interntational impactful even you have over 2000 citations and 9 patents, as the GCO is not understanding these numbers in your specific area. And they can question you are these work recognized by your peers? This is what I learned from the GCO seminar talk as there are other people with such good profile are rejected for this reason. The first one obviously is better as he provided "international projects". Same for EB1A, you will get a RFE if you did apply without demonstration, but if you prepared well, you can get it even you only have 100 citations (as few of my friends did).


----------



## Fo1991

expfr20 said:


> Ask the second guy to submit an EB1 Greencard application in the US, if he is willing.


yeah he starts NIW


----------



## Fo1991

Halita said:


> Yeah, researchers of course know how good it is. But as I mentioned, you need to argue that it is interntational impactful even you have over 2000 citations and 9 patents, as the GCO is not understanding these numbers in your specific area. And they can question you are these work recognized by your peers? This is what I learned from the GCO seminar talk as there are other people with such good profile are rejected for this reason. The first one obviously is better as he provided "international projects". Same for EB1A, you will get a RFE if you did apply without demonstration, but if you prepared well, you can get it even you only have 100 citations (as few of my friends did).


I disagree with you 
we saw several UIC for energy sector with weaker resumes 
he has multiple media articles and IEEE memberships 
he covered all the might need


----------



## Fo1991

Halita said:


> Yeah, researchers of course know how good it is. But as I mentioned, you need to argue that it is interntational impactful even you have over 2000 citations and 9 patents, as the GCO is not understanding these numbers in your specific area. And they can question you are these work recognized by your peers? This is what I learned from the GCO seminar talk as there are other people with such good profile are rejected for this reason. The first one obviously is better as he provided "international projects". Same for EB1A, you will get a RFE if you did apply without demonstration, but if you prepared well, you can get it even you only have 100 citations (as few of my friends did).


you shouldnt compare these two cases 
should compare this rejected case with others getting UIC in the same sector


----------



## Halita

Fo1991 said:


> I disagree with you
> we saw several UIC for energy sector with weaker resumes
> he has multiple media articles and IEEE memberships
> he covered all the might need


Yah that's what I keeping saying.....the weaker resumes can get it because sometimes they can better justify for their achievements. You can say officers are very subjective but most of the time the impression comes from the words. I know your friend has a very strong profile, but there is one step he might did wrong. (I know it is very unfair and sad). Also, IEEE membership (without senior management role) or media articles (if written by himself) is not a strong indicator that can distinguish him from the others (as what I have learned). Good luck with him on NIW!


----------



## Anurag123

Dr.A said:


> did you receive RFI? When did you submit the response to RFI?





Halita said:


> There is a chance.....GCO is requesting form 1000 at the EOI stage for many cases now, or your case could be delayed. I attended a seminar earlier this year, clearly the GCO's point is, if you (offshore) don't have a connection in Australia, or failed to build such a connection, how could you demonstrate you are an international talent, and can subsequently find a job/start a business/do whatever benefical in Australia. This is a huge bummer but you need to try the best.


I haven't received my RFI but a guy from same sector (Infrastructure & Tourism) who submitted EOI two weeks before me has received RFI two days back. It means, i may receive RFI atleast by July end Hopefully. Actually, i updated my latest achievements last week...If I have an RFI, I may not have much to show in this short span..
I have submitted form 1000 at EOI stage


----------



## Halita

Anurag123 said:


> I haven't received my RFI but a guy from same sector (Infrastructure & Tourism) who submitted EOI two weeks before me has received RFI two days back. It means, i may receive RFI atleast by July end Hopefully. Actually, i updated my latest achievements last week...If I have an RFI, I may not have much to show in this short span..
> I have submitted form 1000 at EOI stage


You don't need to worry, since you just updated the achievements, any chance you will get a RFI is that they think you are unclear about some of the claimed achievements


----------



## 0xlepton

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> Submit March 2021
> AgTech
> Citation 800
> income more than 600k
> offshore
> Associate professor
> Several International Collboration
> =====•••••
> Reject Today
> Submit Oct 2020
> Energy
> Associate Professor
> Cotation 2310
> 9 patent
> 4 industrial Project
> IEEE Membership
> was among 2percent highly cited papers


May I ask on which exact date the second case submitted the EOI? I would like to know whether the DHA has picked up over processing Oct EOI submissions.
Cuz I have seen UID received for Oct submissions in May. However, it's July now... And it seems like not hearing anything in this forum.


----------



## hannal

0xlepton said:


> May I ask on which exact date the second case submitted the EOI? I would like to know whether the DHA has picked up over processing Oct EOI submissions.
> Cuz I have seen UID received for Oct submissions in May. However, it's July now... And it seems like not hearing anything in this forum.


Agree.
I don't see any update on UID received for Nov or Dec. This forum is very quiet on UID news these days. Please update everyone to help others keeping hope.


----------



## smitabasky

Same here...applied in early Nov 2020...still waiting...seems like still processing Oct EOI.


----------



## tobida

Each case is unique, enjoy your life friends. Immigration is very important for the future of family, but not everything.


----------



## Fo1991

hannal said:


> Agree.
> I don't see any update on UID received for Nov or Dec. This forum is very quiet on UID news these days. Please update everyone to help others keeping hope.


we have gp in persian share profiles UIC and Rejections and faq 
@Aus_USATalentVisa
its ID


----------



## Kaybanty

Greetings to everyone.
Please how were you able to reduce your recognized record of exceptional outstanding achievements to 300 words in EOI submission stage? Mine is over 1000 words


----------



## AGT3310

smitabasky said:


> Same here...applied in early Nov 2020...still waiting...seems like still processing Oct EOI.


Same here, still waiting!


----------



## hannal

Fo1991 said:


> we have gp in persian share profiles UIC and Rejections and faq
> @Aus_USATalentVisa
> its ID


What do you mean? Which group I can join? Thanks


----------



## Fo1991

hannal said:


> What do you mean? Which group I can join? Thanks


I put its ID in telegram you can join


----------



## cahnr

Hi Guys! I didn't find anything with regards to Patronymic name on the forum - so maybe you could let me know your thoughts. I am originally from Kazakhstan and my national ID documents include Cyrillic spelling of my name (Family name, First name and Patronymic name) and English spelling of Family name and First name only. I obtained PCCs for my Family and First name only.

I received a s56 request for new PCCs from Australia and Germany (I studied and worked there 9 years ago), which should mention my Patronymic name and my First name.

I would like to let the CO know that I have never been known under this combination, meaning that my Patronymic name has never been mentioned on any document in English spelling, and that Patronymic name cannot replace my Family name. I have never identified myself under that name and I have copies of all my passports, national IDs and Visas that mention my Family name and First name only.

Do you think it's OK to try and argue about their request for more information? I am just concerned that German Police Check will take months, as this is all going via physical mail. And I am genuinely not known under the name they requested me to check


----------



## kundikoi

cahnr said:


> Do you think it's OK to try and argue about their request for more information? I am just concerned that German Police Check will take months, as this is all going via physical mail. And I am genuinely not known under the name they requested me to check


What have you filled out in the 47SV under ‘other names you have been known under’? 

In general, it’s never a great idea to argue with COs so I’d exhaust all options, including consulting a solid MARA agent, before attempting to do so.


----------



## moonster

Hi guys, thanks for all the help & info here. Granted visa on 6 July, timeline as follow:

Sector applied - Adv Manufacturing
Profile - recent Aus PhD graduate, published less than 10 international papers, working as engineer now (not in Aus), salary way below threshold
Submitted EOI - end of Sep 2020
1st updated profile docs via email - mid of Feb 2021
2nd updated profile docs via email - end of April
Received Invitation email - mid of May (no RFI)
Submitted Application - 17 June (attached everything includes police check from Aus and home country, did not upload form80 & nominator passport copy)
Medical Clearance - 22 June
Sent email to notify GTI officer application submitted and medical clearance provided - 25 June
Granted - 6 July (status application remains submitted, until 5 July also remains submitted then suddenly changed to granted on 6 July)

Hence, from my experience, always attached all necessary docs such as partner academic qualification (to prove function English) and all achievement docs (papers, reference letters, form 1000, police checks), it will certainly help to accelerate the process. Also, we DIY our application. We almost missed this opportunity as we initially consulted with few agents in early 2020, all said we have no chance because study field (material science) not so relevant to any sector. Then in September only we found that our research skills and materials actually quite relevant to adv manufacturing sector. So, always do your own research instead of relying on the agent's words. Good luck guys!


----------



## Dr.A

moonster said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the help & info here. Granted visa on 6 July, timeline as follow:
> 
> Sector applied - Adv Manufacturing
> Profile - recent Aus PhD graduate, published less than 10 international papers, working as engineer now (not in Aus), salary way below threshold
> Submitted EOI - end of Sep 2020
> 1st updated profile docs via email - mid of Feb 2021
> 2nd updated profile docs via email - end of April
> Received Invitation email - mid of May (no RFI)
> Submitted Application - 17 June (attached everything includes police check from Aus and home country, did not upload form80 & nominator passport copy)
> Medical Clearance - 22 June
> Sent email to notify GTI officer application submitted and medical clearance provided - 25 June
> Granted - 6 July (status application remains submitted, until 5 July also remains submitted then suddenly changed to granted on 6 July)
> 
> Hence, from my experience, always attached all necessary docs such as partner academic qualification (to prove function English) and all achievement docs (papers, reference letters, form 1000, police checks), it will certainly help to accelerate the process. Also, we DIY our application. We almost missed this opportunity as we initially consulted with few agents in early 2020, all said we have no chance because study field (material science) not so relevant to any sector. Then in September only we found that our research skills and materials actually quite relevant to adv manufacturing sector. So, always do your own research instead of relying on the agent's words. Good luck guys!


 congratualtions! Could you please post your detailed profile such as rewards, conferences etc


----------



## GT2021

Hi there, 

My application was rejected last year and I intend to submit it as soon as possible.

I have an inquiry

If I mention in my EOI that my application has been rejected, and currently I have improvements. Will this speed up the evaluation process or will it affect me.

I appreciate if anyone has the same experience?

Thanks


----------



## mayurgupta70

GT2021 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My application was rejected last year and I intend to submit it as soon as possible.
> 
> I have an inquiry
> 
> If I mention in my EOI that my application has been rejected, and currently I have improvements. Will this speed up the evaluation process or will it affect me.
> 
> I appreciate if anyone has the same experience?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that unless it is explicitly asked if your EOI was rejected previously, it'd be best not to mention it upfront. Also I want to add that you need to address the main problems with your EOI last time and provide updated evidence/ information to ensure you get the UID this time around. Also, can you mention details of your profile here. 

All the best.


----------



## Bonnie1026

Greg86 said:


> Hi received my UID last week and planning to lodge my application sooon..
> My profile
> Health industries $off shore)
> Salary below threshold
> Have a prof from aus as nominator while filing eoi
> Eoi: 10 may 2021
> Rfi: 24 june 2021
> Uid: 29 june 2021.
> 
> I have a question regarding submitting my visa application. I lived is 4 different countries (includes us and india) so since PCC takes some time, is it recommemded to lodge application and wait for s56 and submit the pcc or get pcc first and lodge.
> 
> Plus i noticed we need to submit two photos for visa- i am confused , i thought we are submiting online application right ?
> 
> So blogs mentions getting certified copies so not sure i am also need to get them.
> 
> I live in us hence getting each documents is hard without a car so want to preplan each trip.


Congratulations, your case got approved so quick! Do you mind to share your profile? Are you a recent PhD?
(I submitted mine in June 2021, also under Health industries & offshore, had a prof from aus as nominator... 
but thought it's gonna be a super long wait as recent PhD.)
Thanks!


----------



## Achandra

Thinking out loud here:
For those offshore income above threshold can be a sticky point to address most of the time. While not saying that it disqualifies one from applying but the chances diminish rapidly. Shall one therefore apply under other categories in parallel given the wait time has increased to good 8-9 months? Thoughts?


----------



## darkknight2099

GT2021 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My application was rejected last year and I intend to submit it as soon as possible.
> 
> I have an inquiry
> 
> If I mention in my EOI that my application has been rejected, and currently I have improvements. Will this speed up the evaluation process or will it affect me.
> 
> I appreciate if anyone has the same experience?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it will speed up another rejection. Don't give them a reason. Let them go and search their database to see if you applied before. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## YASEER2020

Hi there ,

I saw an update about EOI words limits

Earlier, it was between 300 and 700 characters, but currently, i saw "minimum of 300 characters", "Explain in full, do not refer to attachments".

Does this mean that there is no word limit for writing EOI as before?


Thanks


----------



## Kang137533994

Hi guys, this is my first post. I have some questions about the GTI application. Many thanks in advance.

1. When filling in the EOI form, do we need to log in to the ImmiAccount. If not, how we can follow the application after submitting the form?
2. I am a final-year student and will submit the thesis within 6 months. Currently, I don’t have a job. So can I fill in the blank about occupation and employer? How about occupation (PhD student), employer (XX University)? Or any better recommendation?
3. In terms of current annual income. I work as a TA and get several thousand dollars this year. In addition, I have the PhD scholarships. Can this money be regarded as part of my income? If not, how can I attach the evidence of my income?
Really appreciate all your help.

My profile:
Infrastructure and tourism.
Final year PhD student
Few publications
Onshore student


----------



## djaiy

Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Gush88

cahnr said:


> Hi Guys! I didn't find anything with regards to Patronymic name on the forum - so maybe you could let me know your thoughts. I am originally from Kazakhstan and my national ID documents include Cyrillic spelling of my name (Family name, First name and Patronymic name) and English spelling of Family name and First name only. I obtained PCCs for my Family and First name only.
> 
> I received a s56 request for new PCCs from Australia and Germany (I studied and worked there 9 years ago), which should mention my Patronymic name and my First name.
> 
> I would like to let the CO know that I have never been known under this combination, meaning that my Patronymic name has never been mentioned on any document in English spelling, and that Patronymic name cannot replace my Family name. I have never identified myself under that name and I have copies of all my passports, national IDs and Visas that mention my Family name and First name only.
> 
> Do you think it's OK to try and argue about their request for more information? I am just concerned that German Police Check will take months, as this is all going via physical mail. And I am genuinely not known under the name they requested me to check


Hi, a similar thing happened to me. My case was slightly different, where in the s56 request they wanted a new police check for a totally different person. I uploaded a document to the immi account explaining this and after few days through another s56 request, the CO said that another police check was not needed. I think its always better to inform them if you are truly not have been known by that name.


----------



## Fo1991

Reject 
AgTech 
Assistant Professor 
having a company on water treatment of agricultral purpose 
income 140k
Sabbatical Leave Melbournce and University of california 
citation Less than 200
Submit Dec 2020


----------



## smitabasky

Fo1991 said:


> Reject
> AgTech
> Assistant Professor
> having a company on water treatment of agricultral purpose
> income 140k
> Sabbatical Leave Melbournce and University of california
> citation Less than 200
> Submit Dec 2020


Sorry..not sure what they look..very hard to say.....although they still processing Oct and you said your EOI submission was Dec 2020...maybe apply again if anything changes or explore other option of visa.


----------



## Fo1991

smitabasky said:


> Sorry..not sure what they look..very hard to say.....although they still processing Oct and you said your EOI submission was Dec 2020...maybe apply again if anything changes or explore other option of visa.


Not mine 🌸
From others in our telegram group


----------



## smitabasky

Fo1991 said:


> Not mine 🌸
> From others in our telegram group


Thank god.


----------



## smitabasky

smitabasky said:


> Thank god.


when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Anurag123

Fo1991 said:


> Not mine 🌸
> From others in our telegram group


could you share the telegram link


----------



## Menme

Has anyone applied under Circular Economy sector? I applied in last week of April, no news yet. While the FOI shows the avg processing time is just 17 days. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bravehart

Hello experts,

I would like to check if my sister can apply in the 'DigiTech' category ?
She is a recent PhD graduate, Assistant Professor & researcher and her field is Wireless Communication technologies, Cognitive Radio and Frequency Spectrum efficiency & 5G.


----------



## mayurgupta70

bravehart said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I would like to check if my sister can apply in the 'DigiTech' category ?
> She is a recent PhD graduate, Assistant Professor & researcher and her field is Wireless Communication technologies, Cognitive Radio and Frequency Spectrum efficiency & 5G.


Yes looks like great profile. I would encourage to apply.


----------



## SHW

Halita said:


> You don't need to worry, since you just updated the achievements, any chance you will get a RFI is that they think you are unclear about some of the claimed achievements


Hi May I ask something. If you didn't get RFI how can you update your information after submitting EOI? Do you have any link?
Thankful if you response.


----------



## Bayleaf

SHW said:


> Hi May I ask something. If you didn't get RFI how can you update your information after submitting EOI? Do you have any link?
> Thankful if you response.


Read this


----------



## SHW

Bayleaf said:


> Read this


Thanks so much,#Bayleaf


----------



## bravehart

mayurgupta70 said:


> Yes looks like great profile. I would encourage to apply.


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## djaiy

FT121 said:


> Same here, I also can't find any "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button. As I don't know why it's wait too long for my case after every time when I responded back to case officer. For example, I need to wait 2 months to receive the letter for PCC check after medical clearance, and now still waiting for another month after PCC checked.


Any update ???


----------



## FT121

djaiy said:


> Any update ???


Haven't receive any update yet, I think it's the final stage and keep waiting after PCC applied on 25 May. Normally, it take around 1 month to send back from my home country to Australia about the PCC Checked result. Hence, it's around 3 weeks time after DoHA received my PCC checked result without any update.


----------



## Dr.A

Hi guys
I responded to RFI a week ago via reply to the email i received asking for responses from Global Talent office. However, i did not include my passport number or date of birth in replying to the email asking for RFI. is it okay?


----------



## djaiy

FT121 said:


> Haven't receive any update yet, I think it's the final stage and keep waiting after PCC applied on 25 May. Normally, it take around 1 month to send back from my home country to Australia about the PCC Checked result. Hence, it's around 3 weeks time after DoHA received my PCC checked result without any update.


Alright.good luck


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> Thinking out loud here:
> For those offshore income above threshold can be a sticky point to address most of the time. While not saying that it disqualifies one from applying but the chances diminish rapidly. Shall one therefore apply under other categories in parallel given the wait time has increased to good 8-9 months? Thoughts?


Any opinion?


----------



## Anurag123

tabotabo said:


> I applied same sector as you and submitted even early than you, I just received RFI today.


could you share your profile...are you an onshore applicant or offshore applicant?


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 
Are there cases where the Visa grant is taking more than 3 months from the date of submission, even after all s56s have been answered and health cleared under 858 ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fo1991

New foi that I get


----------



## ridhidureja

Thanks for providing additional information.


----------



## DocHarp

Kang137533994 said:


> 1. When filling in the EOI form, do we need to log in to the ImmiAccount. If not, how we can follow the application after submitting the form


You cannot track your EOI as it’s not submitted through the ImmiAccount. You just have to wait patiently until you hear back. However, if you have a significant update to your EOI (for example if you complete your degree while the EOI is still pending, you can inform Home Affairs of the update (this tells you how). 




Kang137533994 said:


> 2. I am a final-year student and will submit the thesis within 6 months. Currently, I don’t have a job. So can I fill in the blank about occupation and employer? How about occupation (PhD student), employer (XX University)? Or any better recommendation?
> [*]3. In terms of current annual income. I work as a TA and get several thousand dollars this year. In addition, I have the PhD scholarships. Can this money be regarded as part of my income? If not, how can I attach the evidence of my income?



I’m not certain whether scholarships count toward income, someone else may have a better idea, but this might help with your other questions.

Also, I’d recommend reading through this forum (from the very beginning) as most things have been addressed in the past and there are a lot of gems. Good luck.


----------



## tabotabo

Anurag123 said:


> could you share your profile...are you an onshore applicant or offshore applicant?


Offshore applied from Hong Kong. Please be noticed that following a recent announcement, visa applications by Hong Kong passport holders are being prioritised.


----------



## tabotabo

Dr.A said:


> Hi guys
> I responded to RFI a week ago via reply to the email i received asking for responses from Global Talent office. However, i did not include my passport number or date of birth in replying to the email asking for RFI. is it okay?


I also replied RFI past Monday, I also haven't include my passport number or DOB. However, the RFI email that received already have my passport number, so I believed it should be fine.


----------



## kundikoi

Achandra said:


> Shall one therefore apply under other categories in parallel given the wait time has increased to good 8-9 months? Thoughts?


If you mean other categories within GTI, that is expressly discouraged. If you mean other visa categories altogether, sure.


----------



## Anurag123

tabotabo said:


> Offshore applied from Hong Kong. Please be noticed that following a recent announcement, visa applications by Hong Kong passport holders are being prioritised.


oh...then i think i need to wait until they process April 2021 applications


----------



## mayurgupta70

Anurag123 said:


> oh...then i think i need to wait until they process April 2021 applications


Hey wanted ask you one thing - since we're from offshore, if we convert our salary into AUD it'll be very less than the FWHIT.. how did you manage that mate? Thanks.


----------



## Halita

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hey wanted ask you one thing - since we're from offshore, if we convert our salary into AUD it'll be very less than the FWHIT.. how did you manage that mate? Thanks.


You can argue the similar jobs in Aus could have an income (base salary) over FWHIT. Go to the Seek website, find a similar role and ask them if you can that much or provide other proof evidence (such as payscale) should be fine. Even you earn more than FWHIT, you should do it too as an offshore.


----------



## Halita

kundikoi said:


> If you mean other categories within GTI, that is expressly discouraged. If you mean other visa categories altogether, sure.


From my understanding, it is discouraged to submit multiple EOIs at one time, but one EOI under multiple categories (if you are doing interdisciplinary work) should be Okay.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Halita said:


> You can argue the similar jobs in Aus could have an income (base salary) over FWHIT. Go to the Seek website, find a similar role and ask them if you can that much or provide other proof evidence (such as payscale) should be fine. Even you earn more than FWHIT, you should do it too as an offshore.


Thank you for the guidance. Yes, I have attached the jobs from SEEK.com that show salary above FWHIT. 👍😊


----------



## Anurag123

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hey wanted ask you one thing - since we're from offshore, if we convert our salary into AUD it'll be very less than the FWHIT.. how did you manage that mate? Thanks.


We need to show job advertisements from SEEK and other job websites similar to our profile with FWHIT. However, for recent PhD graduates it is not the criteria. But still i have provided job advertisements


----------



## 0xlepton

Information From Hannan Tew
Most of our early October applications have been processed, but the late October ones are still pending.
We do expect processing to pick up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Any update about the automated response? The last update is on 8th July, just curious are they still processing EOIs submitted in Oct 2020? Didn't notice any new invitation from Oct this week.


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> Information From Hannan Tew
> Most of our early October applications have been processed, but the late October ones are still pending.
> We do expect processing to pick up over the next few weeks.


Really. Hope so. I noticed there are more than 600 EOIs in Oct has been invited. I thought most of EOIs in Oct have been processed..


----------



## 0xlepton

Melody-GTI said:


> Any update about the automated response? The last update is on 8th July, just curious are they still processing EOIs submitted in Oct 2020? Didn't notice any new invitation from Oct this week.


The automated response (today) shows that they are still processing Oct. I guess they have pend all the October cases temporally. But going around some recently submitted cases.


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> The automated response (today) shows that they are still processing Oct. They have pend all the October cases. But there are some cases(recently submitted EOIs) processed.


Ah thank god. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 0xlepton

Melody-GTI said:


> Really. Hope so. I noticed there are more than 600 EOIs in Oct has been invited. I thought most of EOIs in Oct have been processed..


Source?


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> Source?


The FOI shared by Fo1991 yesterday, my mistake. I just glanced at it. 'visa granted', maybe it refers to how many visas granted each month? not the EoI submitted in that month being granted or invited. Sorry for the misleading.


----------



## Anurag123

Melody-GTI said:


> The FOI shared by Fo1991 yesterday, my mistake. I just glanced at it. 'visa granted', maybe it refers to how many visas granted each month? not the EoI submitted in that month being granted or invited. Sorry for the misleading.
> View attachment 99895


Even that visa grant includes primary and secondary members.


----------



## Kang137533994

DocHarp said:


> You cannot track your EOI as it’s not submitted through the ImmiAccount. You just have to wait patiently until you hear back. However, if you have a significant update to your EOI (for example if you complete your degree while the EOI is still pending, you can inform Home Affairs of the update (this tells you how).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not certain whether scholarships count toward income, someone else may have a better idea, but this might help with your other questions.
> 
> Also, I’d recommend reading through this forum (from the very beginning) as most things have been addressed in the past and there are a lot of gems. Good luck.


Thank you so much for your kindly reply


----------



## MikeUS

Any visa grant updates recently, Fellas? It feels like visa processing is slowing down recently. Maybe because of covid.


----------



## Karak2002

hi

What's the average processing time for GTI in the past couple of months ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achandra

kundikoi said:


> If you mean other categories within GTI, that is expressly discouraged. If you mean other visa categories altogether, sure.


Thanks a lot.
I mean other visa categories, not GTI. Another GTI EOI will be suicidal.
Since an EOI may go either ways, starting from scratch in an event of EOI being unsuccessful will reset the clock to zero.
I've been therefore contemplating to collect my points and apply under a different category in parallel. I'm not saying that it will be faster, just the wait time can possibly reduce.

Will this cause any conflict?


----------



## djaiy

Hi

I received S56 to provide evidence of nominator VISA status or citizenship.

Which document I need to provide 
previously I have submitted form 1000 and letter from nominator.
as well as his achievements etc.

Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja

djaiy said:


> Hi
> 
> I received S56 to provide evidence of nominator VISA status or citizenship.
> 
> Which document I need to provide
> previously I have submitted form 1000 and letter from nominator.
> as well as his achievements etc.
> 
> Thanks


Hi digaiy
congratulatons. From RFI to UID 
You need to provide passport of the nominator or PR informatino
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## djaiy

ridhidureja said:


> Hi digaiy
> congratulatons. From RFI to UID
> You need to provide passport of the nominator or PR informatino
> Regards
> Ridhi


Thanks Ridhi
will nominator agree to share his passport and pr details? worried


----------



## ridhidureja

ridhidureja said:


> Hi digaiy
> congratulations.
> What is your time line From RFI to UID
> You need to provide passport of the nominator or PR information
> Regards
> Ridhi


----------



## djaiy

I submitted EOI in in 1 Sept 2020, than no RFI and UID received on April 2021.
offshore applicant
Thanks


----------



## ridhidureja

If your nominator has agreed to fill your form 1000 then they should know that you are applying for GTI visa.

Or they can share any other information which shows they are Australian citizen like medicare card 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## djaiy

ridhidureja said:


> If your nominator has agreed to fill your form 1000 then they should know that you are applying for GTI visa.
> 
> Or they can share any other information which shows they are Australian citizen like medicare card
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Alright ..thanks


----------



## Melody-GTI

djaiy said:


> Alright ..thanks


Hi djaiy, 
Do you mind sharing your profile? 
Thanks.


----------



## djaiy

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi djaiy,
> Do you mind sharing your profile?
> Thanks.


DigiTech
22 publications, 19 in Q1 journal
Citation 415
postdoc researcher
national and international scholarships at different stages
Several International Collboration
income less than threshold
offshore applicant


----------



## Melody-GTI

djaiy said:


> DigiTech
> 22 publications, 19 in Q1 journal
> Citation 415
> postdoc researcher
> national and international scholarships at different stages
> Several International Collboration
> income less than threshold
> offshore applicant


Thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## ridhidureja

djaiy said:


> DigiTech
> 22 publications, 19 in Q1 journal
> Citation 415
> postdoc researcher
> national and international scholarships at different stages
> Several International Collboration
> income less than threshold
> offshore applicant


Hi
Can you advise time frame from Request for information to UID of your profile

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Dr.A

Hi
Can a postdoctoral researcher working in CSIRO can act as a nominator if he/ she has a decent profile as a researcher?


----------



## djaiy

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> Can you advise time frame from Request for information to UID of your profile
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


I didn't received "Request for information" for UID grant 
I submitted EOI and after about eight months I received invitation


----------



## ridhidureja

Dr.A said:


> Hi
> Can a postdoctoral researcher working in CSIRO can act as a nominator if he/ she has a decent profile as a researcher?


Nominator has to be Australian/NZ Citizen PR or Australian Organization
Ridhi


----------



## Dr.A

ridhidureja said:


> Nominator has to be Australian/NZ Citizen PR or Australian Organization
> Ridhi


Thanks Ridhi. But my question is about the national reputation. Ofcourse! I will choose an Aus citizen or PR. My nominator moved to australia 5 years back and is PR in Aus.


----------



## 0xlepton

One of my friends received RFI emails today. EOI submitted on Oct 1st, 2020, Digitech sector. It seems that they re-start processing October cases after a long-pending peroid for the new financial year.


----------



## ridhidureja

Dr.A said:


> Thanks Ridhi. But my question is about the national reputation. Ofcourse! I will choose an Aus citizen or PR. My nominator moved to australia 5 years back and is PR in Aus.


If he is in same field as yours and with national reputation then you can request him.


----------



## Raven978

Hello All,

I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?

I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.

Thanks,


----------



## Halita

Dr.A said:


> Hi
> Can a postdoctoral researcher working in CSIRO can act as a nominator if he/ she has a decent profile as a researcher?


Not recommended even he/she has a good record. The nominator has to be much better than you (higher roles or leaderships). Post doc is not enough, ideally they are looking for people who are professors/senior research fellows


----------



## Greg86

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Surprising. Did you get invitation with or without the nominator ?


----------



## Raven978

Greg86 said:


> Surprising. Did you get invitation with or without the nominator ?


Without Nominator


----------



## djaiy

Hi
Please tell me is there any format to reply with s56 request documents mean any cover letter or just attach requested documents?
Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Better send an email to [email protected] to get an accurate answer, especially you are going to pay another ~AUD4K.



djaiy said:


> Hi
> Please tell me is there any format to reply with s56 request documents mean any cover letter or just attach requested documents?
> Thanks


Just provide all the required documents as requested in s56, don't need to provide cover letter unless they ask for one in s56. Remember to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button.


----------



## djaiy

Bayleaf said:


> Better send an email to [email protected] to get an accurate answer, especially you are going to pay another ~AUD4K.
> 
> 
> Just provide all the required documents as requested in s56, don't need to provide cover letter unless they ask for one in s56. Remember to click the "I confirm that I have provided information as requested" button.


Thanks
Actually it is written in s56 letter starting page 

"In reply quote
Transaction reference number
Application ID "

How to address this?


----------



## djaiy

Also, Just attach documents to immiaccount ..not to email


----------



## Karak2002

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> Are there cases where the Visa grant is taking more than 3 months from the date of submission, even after all s56s have been answered and health cleared under 858 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I hope they mean what it shows up in the Immi " 65 days to 3 months". I don't know how the DHA tracks it internally with the CO teams ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter_u

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry to hear that. How long does it take from the date you submitted the visa application?


----------



## HBow

We got our 858 visa granted overnight! 
All of my thanks goes out to this foums' members, past and present, for sharing their advice and experience in this discussion thread. It has helped tremendoulsy throughout the process!

My timeline:
EOI-UID and profile can be found here: here 
13th June - Visa application lodged
30th June - S56 for health checks. (They had been performed but not uploaded into the system yet.)
1st July - Health checks completed, but we didn't realise that we should press that special 'confirm' button.
6th July - We hit the confirm button...
16th July - Visa granted.

Good luck to everyone still waiting or thinking about applying for the visa!


----------



## rameshailuri

Dear Friends, I am Ramesh. I have global talent visa. Presently, I am in India. My First entry date is 15 October 2021.
In present situation, I am unable to travel to Australia until early or mid next year.
Could, you please suggest me, how to extend my initial entry date. Thanks.


----------



## NB

rameshailuri said:


> Dear Friends, I am Ramesh. I have global talent visa. Presently, I am in India. My First entry date is 15 October 2021.
> In present situation, I am unable to travel to Australia until early or mid next year.
> Could, you please suggest me, how to extend my initial entry date. Thanks.


All IED are cancelled due to covid
You can enter Australia anytime within the 5 years travel rights of your grant
Cheers


----------



## rameshailuri

NB said:


> All IED are cancelled due to covid
> You can enter Australia anytime within the 5 years travel rights of your grant
> Cheers


Thank you for reply. Great relief. So, no need to inform to them, Right..


----------



## NB

rameshailuri said:


> Thank you for reply. Great relief. So, no need to inform to them, Right..


You can send an email and get confirmation
mailto:[email protected]
Cheers


----------



## apundhir

Hi Guys, I need some help with regards to information on the First entry date for 858 PR visa holders. My Visa says First entry date 17th November 2021, but it looks like my relocation may not be possible before the first entry date due to the covid situation. I tried looking home affairs website but there is no info on the First entry date relaxation. Even when I sent the email I got an automated reply pointing to their website.

Is there anyone else who had a similar enquiry ?? Or any suggestion ??


----------



## darkknight2099

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, I need some help with regards to information on the First entry date for 858 PR visa holders. My Visa says First entry date 17th November 2021, but it looks like my relocation may not be possible before the first entry date due to the covid situation. I tried looking home affairs website but there is no info on the First entry date relaxation. Even when I sent the email I got an automated reply pointing to their website.
> 
> Is there anyone else who had a similar enquiry ?? Or any suggestion ??


No need to worry about first entery. You can enter anytime within the five years.
Source:






Good News | DHA removes rules around “First Entry Dates” | AHWC







ahwc.com.au




Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## apundhir

darkknight2099 said:


> No need to worry about first entery. You can enter anytime within the five years.
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good News | DHA removes rules around “First Entry Dates” | AHWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahwc.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.

I did not found Global Talent Visa in this link exemption category though.. (124/858 subclass)


----------



## Bayleaf

apundhir said:


> Hi Guys, I need some help with regards to information on the First entry date for 858 PR visa holders. My Visa says First entry date 17th November 2021, but it looks like my relocation may not be possible before the first entry date due to the covid situation. I tried looking home affairs website but there is no info on the First entry date relaxation. Even when I sent the email I got an automated reply pointing to their website.
> 
> Is there anyone else who had a similar enquiry ?? Or any suggestion ??


Read this


----------



## apundhir

Bayleaf said:


> Read this


Thanks.. it is really helpful


----------



## expfr20

Any November outcomes?


----------



## smitabasky

expfr20 said:


> Any November outcomes?


Still waiting..not sure, if they are done with October yet?


----------



## lx-pratik

smitabasky said:


> Still waiting..not sure, if they are done with October yet?


I am waiting too. 12 Nov


----------



## rayli

smitabasky said:


> Still waiting..not sure, if they are done with October yet?


Nah, sent an email to supply more documents to them this morning and auto reply is still Oct 2020.


----------



## 0xlepton

Things have certainly slowed down. For now, at least a 9 month waiting time. Just relax and enjoy life then. The final results will eventually come.


----------



## Karak2002

Hi Guys

the processing time moved from " 66 days to 85 months, a week back back to " 62 days to 3 months" today. What would it mean ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

0xlepton said:


> Things have certainly slowed down. For now, at least a 9 month waiting time. Just relax and enjoy life then. The final results will eventually come.


What does 9 months mean here from EOI to Visa Grant
or Visa submission to Visa Grant ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## djaiy

Karak2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> the processing time moved from " 66 days to 85 months, a week back back to " 62 days to 3 months" today. What would it mean ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


yeah its now 62 days to 3 months


----------



## Karak2002

djaiy said:


> yeah its now 62 days to 3 months


Yes..but 62 days to 3 months from date of lodgement right ? or another 62 days from today ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## djaiy

Karak2002 said:


> Yes..but 62 days to 3 months from date of lodgement right ? or another 62 days from today ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


from date of submission..
when did you submit 858 visa?


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Any November outcomes?


Heard of nothing on november yet.


----------



## D2014

djaiy said:


> Also, Just attach documents to immiaccount ..not to email


I needed to send a document via email because it was too big to upload. Is that ok? will they check the email please? I could not upload it in immiacount


----------



## Teewahlorlah

Please what do you advice that I do? My international passport will expire soon. I submitted my EOI in April 2021, but I'm yet to get a response.


----------



## HBow

Teewahlorlah said:


> Please what do you advice that I do? My international passport will expire soon. I submitted my EOI in April 2021, but I'm yet to get a response.


Renew your passport a d email GTO with old and updated passport numbers to update your EOI.


----------



## Teewahlorlah

HBow said:


> Renew your passport a d email GTO with old and updated passport numbers to update your EOI.


Thank you for your response


----------



## Bayleaf

D2014 said:


> I needed to send a document via email because it was too big to upload. Is that ok? will they check the email please? I could not upload it in immiacount


What document is it? Can't you compress it to less than 5 MB?

"Do not email documents to us." (Source, under "Attach documents to an application")


----------



## D2014

Bayleaf said:


> What document is it? Can't you compress it to less than 5 MB?
> 
> "Do not email documents to us." (Source, under "Attach documents to an application")


They asked for stamps in my passport so I sccaned all pages of my passport and the file was too big. I sent it via email 3 weeks ago and I pressed on "I confirm that I attached the documents". Can I try to upload it now if I could re-scan them? I am really confused


----------



## Greg86

Hi all, I have a question regarding PCC from UK. So I lived in UK from oct 2010 till oct 2011 (never went back). Meaning if we count last 10 years so it will be four months in UK. But when I want to upload documents I see UK PCC in recomended documents. So i am confused, is this list system generated or they take this seriously and ask for a PCC. I do have a PCC from UK but is 2 years old , so dont want to delay my visa by getting a new PCC. Any idea how to proceed ?


----------



## ParryB

We got our visa granted on 16th July'21. 
Sector: Energy, Onshore, salary above threshold.
Timeline :
EOI submitted - 23rd Sep'20
UID received - 2nd Feb'21 ( With out any RFI)
Visa application submitted - 25th Feb'21
Medical cleared - 20th March'21
1st s56 for Nominator ID and kids medical query - 29th March'21
1st s56 response submitted - 07th April'21
2nd s56 for local Australian Police check as submitted one expired: 1st July'21 ( After 85 days)
2nd s56 submitted: 12th July'21
Grant received - 16th July'21

It took total 141 days for onshore applicant's visa grant and I had call from DOHA twice during this process to verify past employer details. They mentioned me during one call that once you got UID you will surly get visa if details are correct and meet character requirements.

I am very glad and grateful to be part of this forum. All the very best for everyone here!
Thank you all.


----------



## Greg86

Hi all, I have a very silly question, there is no option to upload our photo in the online visa application. Or I upload it after submitting the application ? Please advice.


----------



## Karak2002

ParryB said:


> We got our visa granted on 16th July'21.
> Sector: Energy, Onshore, salary above threshold.
> Timeline :
> EOI submitted - 23rd Sep'20
> UID received - 2nd Feb'21 ( With out any RFI)
> Visa application submitted - 25th Feb'21
> Medical cleared - 20th March'21
> 1st s56 for Nominator ID and kids medical query - 29th March'21
> 1st s56 response submitted - 07th April'21
> 2nd s56 for local Australian Police check as submitted one expired: 1st July'21 ( After 85 days)
> 2nd s56 submitted: 12th July'21
> Grant received - 16th July'21
> 
> It took total 141 days for onshore applicant's visa grant and I had call from DOHA twice during this process to verify past employer details. They mentioned me during one call that once you got UID you will surly get visa if details are correct and meet character requirements.
> 
> I am very glad and grateful to be part of this forum. All the very best for everyone here!
> Thank you all.


Great Congrats. 
Did the CO keep changing your processing time from 66 days to 3months ? because it seems your processing time is more than 3 months. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Greg86 said:


> Hi all, I have a very silly question, there is no option to upload our photo in the online visa application. Or I upload it after submitting the application ? Please advice.


Read this


----------



## ParryB

Karak2002 said:


> Great Congrats.
> Did the CO keep changing your processing time from 66 days to 3months ? because it seems your processing time is more than 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


My processing time never changed. It was always 18-20 months even though I applied with UID.


----------



## Karak2002

ParryB said:


> My processing time never changed. It was always 18-20 months even though I applied with UID.


18 to 20 months is for Non GTI submissions. GTI is 66 days to 3mons


Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## tabotabo

ParryB said:


> We got our visa granted on 16th July'21.
> Sector: Energy, Onshore, salary above threshold.
> Timeline :
> EOI submitted - 23rd Sep'20
> UID received - 2nd Feb'21 ( With out any RFI)
> Visa application submitted - 25th Feb'21
> Medical cleared - 20th March'21
> 1st s56 for Nominator ID and kids medical query - 29th March'21
> 1st s56 response submitted - 07th April'21
> 2nd s56 for local Australian Police check as submitted one expired: 1st July'21 ( After 85 days)
> 2nd s56 submitted: 12th July'21
> Grant received - 16th July'21
> 
> It took total 141 days for onshore applicant's visa grant and I had call from DOHA twice during this process to verify past employer details. They mentioned me during one call that once you got UID you will surly get visa if details are correct and meet character requirements.
> 
> I am very glad and grateful to be part of this forum. All the very best for everyone here!
> Thank you all.


Congratulation!
May we know why you have to call to verify past employer details?
Thx


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> Great Congrats.
> Did the CO keep changing your processing time from 66 days to 3months ? because it seems your processing time is more than 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Visa processing times are the date range for 75-90% of applications. Not all.


----------



## salaus

Hello,

I have currently submitted my wife's documents to ACS for GTI nomination. Can anyone tell me how many days do ACS take to respond ? Please also tell me your overall experience. TIA.


----------



## mayurgupta70

salaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have currently submitted my wife's documents to ACS for GTI nomination. Can anyone tell me how many days do ACS take to respond ? Please also tell me your overall experience. TIA.


Hi I have submitted too. On an average they take 8 to 10 weeks for preliminary assessment. When did you submit? 

I had received an email after submission asking for follow up documents. Did you get such a mail too?


----------



## mayurgupta70

salaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have currently submitted my wife's documents to ACS for GTI nomination. Can anyone tell me how many days do ACS take to respond ? Please also tell me your overall experience. TIA.


Also wanted to add, I'm offshore and the timeline is what I observed for offshore application. If your wife is onsite, I'm not sure how fast/ late they may revert. Thanks.


----------



## salaus

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi I have submitted too. On an average they take 8 to 10 weeks for preliminary assessment. When did you submit?
> 
> I had received an email after submission asking for follow up documents. Did you get such a mail too?


ok. Thanks. We are also offshore. We submitted it last week. I havent got any email apart from the Auto-reply. After how many days you got a reply from ACS?


----------



## mayurgupta70

salaus said:


> ok. Thanks. We are also offshore. We submitted it last week. I havent got any email apart from the Auto-reply. After how many days you got a reply from ACS?


Hi, 

I got it after ten to twelve days. But I'm confused now. I didn't get any auto reply after submitting for assessment. Which ACS mail ID did you send the details for your wife's profile assessment? Or do you mean you submitted for final form 1000 and not the preliminary assessment? I mentioned timeline of 8 to 10 weeks for preliminary assessment. Thanks!


----------



## Meher_0519

Hi All, 
Has anyone received the UID for the applications submitted in May'21 or later?
A lot of my friends who applied in Jan/Feb/Mar received in 2 weeks ( Salary >> threshold) 

Wondering if the processing pace has slowed down....


----------



## darkknight2099

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone received the UID for the applications submitted in May'21 or later?
> A lot of my friends who applied in Jan/Feb/Mar received in 2 weeks ( Salary >> threshold)
> 
> Wondering if the processing pace has slowed down....


I would say it is too early for May 21. 
They are still in October 2020

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayli

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone received the UID for the applications submitted in May'21 or later?
> A lot of my friends who applied in Jan/Feb/Mar received in 2 weeks ( Salary >> threshold)
> 
> Wondering if the processing pace has slowed down....


I remember someone in this forum applied EOI in June (2 days earlier than me) received RFI within 2-3 weeks, but not sure if UID was approved yet.


----------



## Meher_0519

rayli said:


> I remember someone in this forum applied EOI in June (2 days earlier than me) received RFI within 2-3 weeks, but not sure if UID was approved yet.


Did you received UID ?


----------



## mayurgupta70

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone received the UID for the applications submitted in May'21 or later?
> A lot of my friends who applied in Jan/Feb/Mar received in 2 weeks ( Salary >> threshold)
> 
> Wondering if the processing pace has slowed down....


I believe it is for those who are already in Australia or under the priority processing gamut. Else, all others are still awaiting since October 2020. Thanks!


----------



## Meher_0519

darkknight2099 said:


> I would say it is too early for May 21.
> They are still in October 2020
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


No, Can't be true! I know few people who submitted EOI in Jan and got the visa grant in May.


----------



## darkknight2099

Meher_0519 said:


> No, Can't be true! I know few people who submitted EOI in Jan and got the visa grant in May.


It depends on the strength of the profile. The "more talented" ones get invitation faster. 


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## FT121

For Offshore Applicant, how long it takes to grant the visa after applied the CNCC police check


----------



## Melody-GTI

Have they resumed the process of EOI in Oct? 
There is no news for a long time.


----------



## salaus

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got it after ten to twelve days. But I'm confused now. I didn't get any auto reply after submitting for assessment. Which ACS mail ID did you send the details for your wife's profile assessment? Or do you mean you submitted for final form 1000 and not the preliminary assessment? I mentioned timeline of 8 to 10 weeks for preliminary assessment. Thanks!


I emailed to [email protected].
What kind of follow-up documents they expected from you?


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> Visa processing times are the date range for 75-90% of applications. Not all.


So, you are saying even if the Immi portal says 66 days to 3.months- it can take more than 3 months without the CO or system updating this timeline even if it is past 3months ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

salaus said:


> I emailed to [email protected].
> What kind of follow-up documents they expected from you?


Hi, 

They asked me the links to my conference presentation done in USA, the details of my Australia implementation projects and the proof of my international award received for a Australia Go Live.


----------



## KRH28

Karak2002 said:


> So, you are saying even if the Immi portal says 66 days to 3.months- it can take more than 3 months without the CO or system updating this timeline even if it is past 3months ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


These are just the 75th and 90th percentile and are in no way specific to your application. These numbers just mean that 75% of applications are processed in under 66 days while 90% are processed in under 3 months. In other words, this means that 25% take longer than 66 days and 10% take longer than 3 months. Ultimately, each application takes as long as it takes and it depends on a number of factors - how complete the application was at submission, how long until a CO was assigned, how long the applicant takes to respond to any s56 requests, etc. 

I suppose they could make this a bit more clear on the ImmiAccount but, for what its worth, its given some context on the DHA visa information page (here).


----------



## Coco Hana

FT121 said:


> For Offshore Applicant, how long it takes to grant the visa after applied the CNCC police check


For me it was 28 days, my friends 21 days- we are all offshore


----------



## djaiy

Any idea about time it takes after submitting Form- 80?


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> So, you are saying even if the Immi portal says 66 days to 3.months- it can take more than 3 months without the CO or system updating this timeline even if it is past 3months ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


It means that 75% of visa applications will be completed within 66 days, and that 10% of applications will take longer than 3 months.


----------



## FT121

Coco Hana said:


> For me it was 28 days, my friends 21 days- we are all offshore


For my case, it's already 2 months till now after applied the CNCC, seems it's a bit rare. Also, after I received the UID and lodged the application from early March, it's almost 5 months without any status change, so hope there is no big issue for my application.


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> It means that 75% of visa applications will be completed within 66 days, and that 10% of applications will take longer than 3 months.


that part I got.

My Qn was slightly different - Will the CO or the system tell me that it will take me more than 3 months ? Currently it shows 62 days to 3 months.
So, what should I interpret based on the immi display? And how will I know if it will take 3 months or more ? 


Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adv9871

I have a question. 

Has anybody tried replacing / updating their EOI letter and CV mainly to recast / restate their achievements and eligibility factors for the GTI?

Is it advisable? I am feeling the need mainly because now i am feeling there can be better way of writing and presenting my profile.

I have sent emails (2-3 times) for updates to my profile, mainly for new conferences I have spoken at and new articles published. Is that sufficient or I should recast / restate my EOI and CV for an easy and quick review of the EOI processing team?

Any comments and feedback is most appreciated.


----------



## Karak2002

KRH28 said:


> These are just the 75th and 90th percentile and are in no way specific to your application. These numbers just mean that 75% of applications are processed in under 66 days while 90% are processed in under 3 months. In other words, this means that 25% take longer than 66 days and 10% take longer than 3 months. Ultimately, each application takes as long as it takes and it depends on a number of factors - how complete the application was at submission, how long until a CO was assigned, how long the applicant takes to respond to any s56 requests, etc.
> 
> I suppose they could make this a bit more clear on the ImmiAccount but, for what its worth, its given some context on the DHA visa information page (here).


I got that part on %s and when they complete in general. 

My Qn was slightly different - Will the CO or the system tell me that it will take me more than 3 months ? Currently it shows 62 days to 3 months.
So, what should I interpret based on the immi display? And how will I know if it will take 3 months or more ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> that part I got.
> 
> My Qn was slightly different - Will the CO or the system tell me that it will take me more than 3 months ? Currently it shows 62 days to 3 months.
> So, what should I interpret based on the immi display? And how will I know if it will take 3 months or more ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


You won’t be told. If your application takes longer than 3 months to settle, then you will know... this time frame is still incredibly fast compared to other visa streams. Best to just relax and wait, and use the time to prepare for your new life as a PR.


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> I got that part on %s and when they complete in general.
> 
> My Qn was slightly different - Will the CO or the system tell me that it will take me more than 3 months ? Currently it shows 62 days to 3 months.
> So, what should I interpret based on the immi display? And how will I know if it will take 3 months or more ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


This is a general information of processing times as published on the global processing time
It is not specifically for you
You will not get any notifications for delays if any
Cheers


----------



## bala21ot

FT121 said:


> For my case, it's already 2 months till now after applied the CNCC, seems it's a bit rare. Also, after I received the UID and lodged the application from early March, it's almost 5 months without any status change, so hope there is no big issue for my application.


Hi,
I have a question about CNCC. Did they already receive your CNCC?. or Are you still waiting for processing of CNCC?. I have also applied for CNCC.


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> You won’t be told. If your application takes longer than 3 months to settle, then you will know... this time frame is still incredibly fast compared to other visa streams. Best to just relax and wait, and use the time to prepare for your new life as a PR.


ok..: ), let's see..

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## bala21ot

advNB said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Has anybody tried replacing / updating their EOI letter and CV mainly to recast / restate their achievements and eligibility factors for the GTI?
> 
> Is it advisable? I am feeling the need mainly because now i am feeling there can be better way of writing and presenting my profile.
> 
> I have sent emails (2-3 times) for updates to my profile, mainly for new conferences I have spoken at and new articles published. Is that sufficient or I should recast / restate my EOI and CV for an easy and quick review of the EOI processing team?
> 
> Any comments and feedback is most appreciated.


Hi,
I submitted my updated CV and EOI statement 2 times via email.


----------



## FT121

bala21ot said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about CNCC. Did they already receive your CNCC?. or Are you still waiting for processing of CNCC?. I have also applied for CNCC.


I have applied on 25 May, normally it takes 1 month to complete and send to DoHA directly without notify the applicant. Hence, I believe DoHA should received by end of June.

May I know when you applied the CNCC ?


----------



## bala21ot

FT121 said:


> I have applied on 25 May, normally it takes 1 month to complete and send to DoHA directly without notify the applicant. Hence, I believe DoHA should received by end of June.
> 
> May I know when you applied the CNCC ?


I applied on 6th July, 2021. How do we know whether DoHA received CNCC or not? . Will they update at our application status page?.


----------



## FT121

bala21ot said:


> I applied on 6th July, 2021. How do we know whether DoHA received CNCC or not? . Will they update at our application status page?.


DoHA will not update you about CNCC status, even Police will not update as well. Police only update you if your CNCC check is failure, so no news is good news from Police. The issue is no idea how long it takes for this final step.


----------



## bala21ot

FT121 said:


> DoHA will not update you about CNCC status, even Police will not update as well. Police only update you if your CNCC check is failure, so no news is good news from Police. The issue is no idea how long it takes for this final step.


Thanks. Hopefully, you will get it very soon.


----------



## Greg86

Hi all, i am trying to submit my visa application but cannot find any option to upload my photo. Do we submit after we get response or I just attach as other along with my passport ?


----------



## Anurag123

Latest Info got from one of my friends


----------



## Ken Maina

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi. Had DOHa sent you an S56 for your nominator reputation prior to a visa refusal was given?


----------



## Karak2002

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


How long after the submission did they mention that the Nominator was dubious or not as aligned to DHA regulated nominators ? Did they ask for s56 ? or was it abrupt? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karak2002

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Was it within a few weeks of submission and with no s56 enquired ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.A

Karak2002 said:


> Was it within a few weeks of submission and with no s56 enquired ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk





Karak2002 said:


> Was it within a few weeks of submission and with no s56 enquired ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Hi All i received my UID today
Eoi- jan 6, 2021 
1st RFI june 23,2021
2nd RFI ( regarding status of nominator) july 16, 2021
UID july 21, 2021


----------



## rayli

Dr.A said:


> Hi All i received my UID today
> Eoi- jan 6, 2021
> 1st RFI june 23,2021
> 2nd RFI ( regarding status of nominator) july 16, 2021
> UID july 21, 2021


Congrats! Good luck for your upcoming Visa application.


----------



## bgt

Anyone with june 2021 EOI date have received UID ?? Specially from fintech.

Thank you


----------



## Fo1991

Dr.A said:


> Hi All i received my UID today
> Eoi- jan 6, 2021
> 1st RFI june 23,2021
> 2nd RFI ( regarding status of nominator) july 16, 2021
> UID july 21, 2021


Congrats could you please share your profile


----------



## Dr.A

Fo1991 said:


> Congrats could you please share your profile


PhD from US, 2020, postdoc in Ivy league for past one year.
8 conferences, 4 academic awards, 5 publications, peer reviewer of a journal, 1 media articles, 2 memberships in international organizations, 3 reference letters (2 from past PI and committee member, 1 from postdoc advisor), nominator is director of one of the top Australian organization .


----------



## escallanio001

Hi friends, I am new to this forum and planning to lodge my EOI for 858 soon. I would like to take your opinion on the following. My nominator is an academic dean at a private college (series of colleges) in Australia. He was earlier a professor in a reputed university but due to COVID, he lost his job. In my research area, he is a well-reputed figure and had been the director of labs in various countries, had millions of AUD in grants etc and we collaborated on a number of research papers too. I am wondering if it would be the right choice to go ahead with him in view of his current job status? Though, he is an honorary professor in few Australian universities but not a full timer. I have recommendation letters from two professors though but not sure it will be enough or not to cover nominator weak aspect. Kindly have your thoughts and suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

escallanio001 said:


> Hi friends, I am new to this forum and planning to lodge my EOI for 858 soon. I would like to take your opinion on the following. My nominator is an academic dean at a private college (series of colleges) in Australia. He was earlier a professor in a reputed university but due to COVID, he lost his job. In my research area, he is a well-reputed figure and had been the director of labs in various countries, had millions of AUD in grants etc and we collaborated on a number of research papers too. I am wondering if it would be the right choice to go ahead with him in view of his current job status? Though, he is an honorary professor in few Australian universities but not a full timer. I have recommendation letters from two professors though but not sure it will be enough or not to cover nominator weak aspect. Kindly have your thoughts and suggestions. Thanks


I'm personally think your nominator is still qualified to nominate you, it sounds like he still ticks the "national reputation" box. I probably won't mention he's currently unemployed, you can still mention he is currently affiliated with a few Australian universities as an honorary professor, it will be even better if those universities websites still have his online profile.


----------



## Fo1991

Dr.A said:


> PhD from US, 2020, postdoc in Ivy league for past one year.
> 8 conferences, 4 academic awards, 5 publications, peer reviewer of a journal, 1 media articles, 2 memberships in international organizations, 3 reference letters (2 from past PI and committee member, 1 from postdoc advisor), nominator is director of one of the top Australian organization .


in which sector ?


----------



## tabotabo

Hi all,
Thanks all your kind advice. I received UID two days ago.
EOI : Apr 7, 2021
RFI : July 5,2021 (replied on same day about job reference)
UID : July 21, 2021 
Sector : Infrastructure and Tourism
Profile : >25 working exp. Income below FWHIT

Just submitted application, wish all going smooth.


----------



## IvanJoJo

FT121 said:


> For my case, it's already 2 months till now after applied the CNCC, seems it's a bit rare. Also, after I received the UID and lodged the application from early March, it's almost 5 months without any status change, so hope there is no big issue for my application.


Have you email to CNCC department ask the status. They will provide you the date when they send the CNCC to Adelaide.


----------



## Sriv2021

Any visa grants recently?


----------



## Karak2002

My 3 months are over. 3 S56s responded to, health cleared and yet no decision yet. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## max047

bgt said:


> Anyone with june 2021 EOI date have received UID ?? Specially from fintech.
> 
> Thank you


I have submitted my EOI 8th May 2021 and no update.


----------



## Dr.A

Fo1991 said:


> in which sector ?


advanced manufacturing


----------



## escallanio001

Bayleaf said:


> I'm personally think your nominator is still qualified to nominate you, it sounds like he still ticks the "national reputation" box. I probably won't mention he's currently unemployed, you can still mention he is currently affiliated with a few Australian universities as an honorary professor, it will be even better if those universities websites still have his online profile.


Thank you very much for your kind response and useful feedback, Bayleaf. Yes, he is associated with 2-3 Australian Universities as an honorary professor and his online profile is active there. I will certainly mention it in EOI. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.A

Hi All, 
is form 80 and 1221 required while lodging the visa application? or we have to wait till it is asked?


----------



## Dr.A

I have a refused entry to canada once when i accidentally crossed rainbow bridge at Niagara Falls on US-Canada border. It essentially means I was refused visa to canada. should it affect my GTI visa application ?
I do not have it (refusal) on my passport as I did not carry while visiting Niagra falls and After denied entry I was given a document saying "Allowed To Leave Canada" which just mentions my name, DOB and no mention of passport number. Also, It said " I voluntarily withdraw my application to enter canada and agree to leave canada without delay".


----------



## Bayleaf

Dr.A said:


> Hi All,
> is form 80 and 1221 required while lodging the visa application? or we have to wait till it is asked?


Read this


----------



## Dr.A

Bayleaf said:


> Read this


thank you @Bayleaf


----------



## djaiy

Dr.A said:


> Hi All,
> is form 80 and 1221 required while lodging the visa application? or we have to wait till it is asked?


Yes, I recieved s56 request for form 80.better to submitt


----------



## Ex-H

Success received visa on 7 July 2021


----------



## tabotabo

Raven978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my Visa refused, as my nominator was not of reputational caliber required to validate my profile. I have now arranged another nominator and plan to apply again, my question is if I need another unique global talent invitation number or can I use the same one?
> 
> I would appreciate, if I can get some comments/advice on my situation.
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry to hear that. Have you asked to go for Health Check and Police Clearance Certificate during the process?


----------



## Ex-H

FT121 said:


> For Offshore Applicant, how long it takes to grant the visa after applied the CNCC police check


From my cases, I applied the CNCC on 4 Jun and they send the result to DOHA on 22 Jun


----------



## Calbee

FT121 said:


> For my case, it's already 2 months till now after applied the CNCC, seems it's a bit rare. Also, after I received the UID and lodged the application from early March, it's almost 5 months without any status change, so hope there is no big issue for my application.


I suggest you to contact Police CNCC to get the HK Post mail reference number then you can check with HK Post tracking hotline to see if it has arrived Adelaide visa processing office yet. Do note that there are lockdown and Hk-Australia flights are limited now; so you can expect some delay in the mailing. But it’s safer if you can first check if the CNCC has arrived and that it didn’t got lost!


----------



## Achandra

A stupid question. I understand that subclasses 124 and 858 are different only in terms of application fee and location (offshore vs onshore) and are now merged. Is that correct? and the processing time for 124 (offshore) is 18-22 months.


----------



## HBow

Achandra said:


> A stupid question. I understand that subclasses 124 and 858 are different only in terms of application fee and location (offshore vs onshore) and are now merged. Is that correct? and the processing time for 124 (offshore) is 18-22 months.


All GTI visa applications now fall under 858. If you apply without the EOI and UID, your application will fall under 124 (distinguished talent), which is a different visa with only 200 spaces and much higher requirements.


----------



## Achandra

HBow said:


> All GTI visa applications now fall under 858. If you apply without the EOI and UID, your application will fall under 124 (distinguished talent), which is a different visa with only 200 spaces and much higher requirements.


Thanks HBow! I have submitted an EOI but was thinking out loud.


----------



## Achandra

This is a little outside the realm of 858 for which I have already submitted an EOI.
Given the long wait time and uncertainty on whether it will be approved, I am think on putting a 189/190 application in parallel.
Below is my profile:

Bachelor Degree in Mining Engineering (ANZSCO 233611) fro India but never worked as a mining engineer
Master Degree in Geology (ANZSCO 234411) from USA
13 years of work experience in Oil and Gas/Petroleum industry (current designation: Geologist)
I am offshore and looks like I'll end up with 75-85 points
While my Bachelors degree is listed in both 189 and 190 categories, the Masters is only listed in 190. Interestingly everything in the periphery - geophysicists, petroleum engineers, petrophysicist, hydrogeologist, mining engineers qualify under both 189 and 190 but not Geologist.

Question:
which sector shall I apply to?

Hope someone can help or guide me to the right thread.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Achandra said:


> This is a little outside the realm of 858 for which I have already submitted an EOI.
> Given the long wait time and uncertainty on whether it will be approved, I am think on putting a 189/190 application in parallel.
> Below is my profile:
> 
> Bachelor Degree in Mining Engineering (ANZSCO 233611) fro India but never worked as a mining engineer
> Master Degree in Geology (ANZSCO 234411) from USA
> 13 years of work experience in Oil and Gas/Petroleum industry (current designation: Geologist)
> I am offshore and looks like I'll end up with 75-85 points
> While my Bachelors degree is listed in both 189 and 190 categories, the Masters is only listed in 190. Interestingly everything in the periphery - geophysicists, petroleum engineers, petrophysicist, hydrogeologist, mining engineers qualify under both 189 and 190 but not Geologist.
> 
> Question:
> which sector shall I apply to?
> 
> Hope someone can help or guide me to the right thread.


Under what ANZSCO did you get your skills assessment done from VETASSESS or such? I'm thinking you can file under that ANZSCO.


----------



## Achandra

mayurgupta70 said:


> Under what ANZSCO did you get your skills assessment done from VETASSESS or such? I'm thinking you can file under that ANZSCO.


Neither yet. I can get either (both) done as adviced.


----------



## Dr.A

I have a refused entry to canada once at the US canada border. Form 80 has a question” have you ever been refused visa to any country”? 
Should i say yes? Even though I never applied for visa and i was denied entry because i did not have visa to enter canada. ( it was truly an honest mistake).
Can anyone please suggest how to declare this in form 80?? I dont see any question asking about refused entry.
And I was certainly not deported or removed.


----------



## rahulroyjb

Hi, are 858 visa holders exempt to enter Australia given the covid restrictions that are in place. If so is it by default or does the visa holder need to apply for an exemption?


----------



## NB

Dr.A said:


> I have a refused entry to canada once at the US canada border. Form 80 has a question” have you ever been refused visa to any country”?
> Should i say yes? Even though I never applied for visa and i was denied entry because i did not have visa to enter canada. ( it was truly an honest mistake).
> Can anyone please suggest how to declare this in form 80?? I dont see any question asking about refused entry.
> And I was certainly not deported or removed.


Did you fill any forms and application?
Cheers


----------



## Dr.A

They handed me over a form (please see attached) and told me if in future i apply for canada visa, i should mention about refused entry. Thats all. As per this form, i believe they allowed me to withdraw my application to enter canada and allowed me to leave.


----------



## mayurgupta70

@expfr20 - I wanted to check with you if you received any communication from ACS re your request for nomination. I submitted mine and its been quite a while but I have not yet heard anything from them after their initial request to submit my documents for preliminary assessment. Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## FT121

Ex-H said:


> From my cases, I applied the CNCC on 4 Jun and they send the result to DOHA on 22 Jun


Have you receive the visa grant yet ? Do you need to update upload any documents online after the CNCC check.


----------



## Ex-H

FT121 said:


> Have you receive the visa grant yet ? Do you need to update upload any documents online after the CNCC check.


Hello
Yes my visa granted on 7 July. 
Do you mean upload the documents to CNCC?
No, I just wait the result for the visa after the CNCC check.


----------



## FT121

Ex-H said:


> Hello
> Yes my visa granted on 7 July.
> Do you mean upload the documents to CNCC?
> No, I just wait the result for the visa after the CNCC check.


Good to hear, as I have applied CNCC on 17 May, and my wife applied on 25 May. But online status still keep in "Received" without any change, so it's look a bit strange, anyway I have sent the enquiry to HK Police when they have sent the result to DoHA.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> @expfr20 - I wanted to check with you if you received any communication from ACS re your request for nomination. I submitted mine and its been quite a while but I have not yet heard anything from them after their initial request to submit my documents for preliminary assessment. Thanks in advance for your response.


Hi Mayur, sorry, I have been very busy lately. Some other people also asked me about the ACS decision via message..ACS has refused to provide nominations for me. After 3 weeks of my nomination request submission, they asked me to fill out a form. After another 2 weeks, they told me that they will not be able to provide me with a nomination. I found their generic reply to be ridiculous. For example, they said, "there is no evidence of you having delivered presentations at high profile professional forums, conferences, and events". This is ridiculous because not only do I have multiple international, high-ranking conference presentations, I have many conference publications too. I even submitted appreciation letters from European conference attendees with whom I never worked but they were impressed by my work and presentations. However, I was not very disappointed because if you search within Expat forum, you will see that ACS has a record of denying people's achievements, whatever may be the reasons. They even deny providing nominations to people who have already received their UIDs. So, I will decide my next step if I receive the UID.

Since you did not hear back yet, maybe this is good news. Some people waited for about 8 weeks and got their Nominations from ACS. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ridhidureja

expfr20 said:


> Hi Mayur, sorry, I have been very busy lately. Some other people also asked me about the ACS decision via message..ACS has refused to provide nominations for me. After 3 weeks of my nomination request submission, they asked me to fill out a form. After another 2 weeks, they told me that they will not be able to provide me with a nomination. I found their generic reply to be ridiculous. For example, they said, "there is no evidence of you having delivered presentations at high profile professional forums, conferences, and events". This is ridiculous because not only do I have multiple international, high-ranking conference presentations, I have many conference publications too. I even submitted appreciation letters from European conference attendees with whom I never worked but they were impressed by my work and presentations. However, I was not very disappointed because if you search within Expat forum, you will see that ACS has a record of denying people's achievements, whatever may be the reasons. They even deny providing nominations to people who have already received their UIDs. So, I will decide my next step if I receive the UID.
> 
> Since you did not hear back yet, maybe this is good news. Some people waited for about 8 weeks and got their Nominations from ACS. Good luck everyone.


Standard time for ACS to reply is 4 to 8 weeks as they are getting loads of request. This was the latest update I have from ACS. This is standard as applications are more
Ridhi


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Hi Mayur, sorry, I have been very busy lately. Some other people also asked me about the ACS decision via message..ACS has refused to provide nominations for me. After 3 weeks of my nomination request submission, they asked me to fill out a form. After another 2 weeks, they told me that they will not be able to provide me with a nomination. I found their generic reply to be ridiculous. For example, they said, "there is no evidence of you having delivered presentations at high profile professional forums, conferences, and events". This is ridiculous because not only do I have multiple international, high-ranking conference presentations, I have many conference publications too. I even submitted appreciation letters from European conference attendees with whom I never worked but they were impressed by my work and presentations. However, I was not very disappointed because if you search within Expat forum, you will see that ACS has a record of denying people's achievements, whatever may be the reasons. They even deny providing nominations to people who have already received their UIDs. So, I will decide my next step if I receive the UID.
> 
> Since you did not hear back yet, maybe this is good news. Some people waited for about 8 weeks and got their Nominations from ACS. Good luck everyone.


Thank you so much for your reply. I'm sorry to hear that they are not providing nomination. I wish you all the best!!


----------



## Ex-H

FT121 said:


> Good to hear, as I have applied CNCC on 17 May, and my wife applied on 25 May. But online status still keep in "Received" without any change, so it's look a bit strange, anyway I have sent the enquiry to HK Police when they have sent the result to DoHA.





FT121 said:


> Good to hear, as I have applied CNCC on 17 May, and my wife applied on 25 May. But online status still keep in "Received" without any change, so it's look a bit strange, anyway I have sent the enquiry to HK Police when they have sent the result to DoHA.


Looks the CNCC already passed, how about the health check?


----------



## FT121

Ex-H said:


> Looks the CNCC already passed, how about the health check?


For my case, I have done the health check first, and received the medical clearance around end March. Then wait for 2 months to receive the letter of referral for Police check.


----------



## Ex-H

FT121 said:


> For my case, I have done the health check first, and received the medical clearance around end March. Then wait for 2 months to receive the letter of referral for Police check.


Guess you should receive the good news soon.

May I know which professional sector you apply to?


----------



## Achandra

Achandra said:


> This is a little outside the realm of 858 for which I have already submitted an EOI.
> Given the long wait time and uncertainty on whether it will be approved, I am think on putting a 189/190 application in parallel.
> Below is my profile:
> 
> Bachelor Degree in Mining Engineering (ANZSCO 233611) fro India but never worked as a mining engineer
> Master Degree in Geology (ANZSCO 234411) from USA
> 13 years of work experience in Oil and Gas/Petroleum industry (current designation: Geologist)
> I am offshore and looks like I'll end up with 75-85 points
> While my Bachelors degree is listed in both 189 and 190 categories, the Masters is only listed in 190. Interestingly everything in the periphery - geophysicists, petroleum engineers, petrophysicist, hydrogeologist, mining engineers qualify under both 189 and 190 but not Geologist.
> 
> Question:
> which sector shall I apply to?
> 
> Hope someone can help or guide me to the right thread.


Any other thoughts?


----------



## FT121

Ex-H said:


> Guess you should receive the good news soon.
> 
> May I know which professional sector you apply to?


Hope so, thx. I'm in FinTech.


----------



## Fo1991

Grant Today 
UIC May 8
Health industry
Assistant Professor
Citation 127
Several Europrean memmberships
2ongoing projects 
Nominator lecturer at university of sydney


----------



## djaiy

Fo1991 said:


> Grant Today
> UIC May 8
> Health industry
> Assistant Professor
> Citation 127
> Several Europrean memmberships
> 2ongoing projects
> Nominator lecturer at university of sydney


please share your complete timeline? health clearance date etc?


----------



## Fo1991

djaiy said:


> please share your complete timeline? health clearance date etc?


its in our group 
she lodged July 5 and did health examination 2or 3 days after lodgement as she said


----------



## Calbee

FT121 said:


> Hope so, thx. I'm in FinTech.


You can also contact the Australia Home office to see if there is anything missing. They normally don’t provide status update but you can call to check if they have received the CNCC. Last time I called and they checked and advised that they have my CNCC, then 2 days later my visa was approved


----------



## Muhasa

Hi there, 
I'm a PhD student In my final 3 months, and trying to apply for Global Talent Visa. I'm filling the EOI and have few question. 

1. For Occupation: I have put as PhD student. What do I attach for evidence of employment?
2. For income I have mentioned my scholarship payment. What do I attach for evidence of income?
3. What can I attach to show that I am likely to attract an annual income above Fair Work High Income threshold (FWHIT)?

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## darkknight2099

Muhasa said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a PhD student In my final 3 months, and trying to apply for Global Talent Visa. I'm filling the EOI and have few question.
> 
> 1. For Occupation: I have put as PhD student. What do I attach for evidence of employment?
> 2. For income I have mentioned my scholarship payment. What do I attach for evidence of income?
> 3. What can I attach to show that I am likely to attract an annual income above Fair Work High Income threshold (FWHIT)?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated.


I hate to tell you this, but many of the PhD students got rejections even though they are in the last 6 months. I recommend waiting until you get your degree and get a job offer in hand. If you like to proceed the answer for your questions:
1. Job contract if you teach. 
2. payslips, or uni letter of scholarship.
3. some job ads in your field. 
However, there is a high chance of rejection. All the best anyway.


----------



## Muhasa

darkknight2099 said:


> I hate to tell you this, but many of the PhD students got rejections even though they are in the last 6 months. I recommend waiting until you get your degree and get a job offer in hand. If you like to proceed the answer for your questions:
> 1. Job contract if you teach.
> 2. payslips, or uni letter of scholarship.
> 3. some job ads in your field.
> However, there is a high chance of rejection. All the best anyway.


Thanks. Good to know. Then better let me wait.


----------



## Dr.A

Hi All
The questions asked about "how the applicant will be an asset to asutralian community" is the same in 858 form and 1000 form. Does that mean we can essentially write the similar answer in 3-4 lines or it has to be a detailed paragraph?
I already submitted form 1000 during RFI stage of EOI.
Please advise.


----------



## Dr.A

what would be the "occupation name" for recent PhD graduate, field Advanced manufacturing. PhD in chemistry.
I can not select chemist as answer because one does not need a PhD to be a chemist.
Could it be "University Lecturer"? I do not see an option for Research Scientist so..


----------



## tabotabo

Dr.A said:


> Hi All
> The questions asked about "how the applicant will be an asset to asutralian community" is the same in 858 form and 1000 form. Does that mean we can essentially write the similar answer in 3-4 lines or it has to be a detailed paragraph?
> I already submitted form 1000 during RFI stage of EOI.
> Please advise.


I replied similar wording as what my nominator mentioned in form 1000


----------



## ridhidureja

Dear All

I got approval mail from ACS for providing nomination and they have advised to pay 500 AUD.

if we get nomination from ACS then will that be enough to get UID from GTI Visa.

or do I need to do anything else other than ACS nomination to get GTI VIsa.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Sriv2021

Did anyone get s56 for proving international recognition? Already all docs submitted during RFI and attached the same in visa lodgememt too


----------



## mayurgupta70

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got approval mail from ACS for providing nomination and they have advised to pay 500 AUD.
> 
> if we get nomination from ACS then will that be enough to get UID from GTI Visa.
> 
> or do I need to do anything else other than ACS nomination to get GTI VIsa.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


That's incredible, congratulations! Yes for nomination perspective, ACS nomination is enough for GTI. However I'm not sure on whether that's the only thing to get a UID.. But it's definitely a strong case now with this nomination 😊👍 Best of luck!


----------



## ridhidureja

mayurgupta70 said:


> That's incredible, congratulations! Yes for nomination perspective, ACS nomination is enough for GTI. However I'm not sure on whether that's the only thing to get a UID.. But it's definitely a strong case now with this nomination 😊👍 Best of luck!


Thank you


----------



## bgt

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got approval mail from ACS for providing nomination and they have advised to pay 500 AUD.
> 
> if we get nomination from ACS then will that be enough to get UID from GTI Visa.
> 
> or do I need to do anything else other than ACS nomination to get GTI VIsa.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Congrats for the nomination. Can you please share your profile here. Even I want to apply for ACS nomination.

Thank you


----------



## ridhidureja

bgt said:


> Congrats for the nomination. Can you please share your profile here. Even I want to apply for ACS nomination.
> 
> Thank you


Hi
I work in Successfactors digital technologies with 14 years experience and salary above FWTH as required by GTI.
RIdhi


----------



## tabotabo

Sriv2021 said:


> Did anyone get s56 for proving international recognition? Already all docs submitted during RFI and attached the same in visa lodgememt too


Have you submitted Form 1000 during EOI before you got invitation?


----------



## Sriv2021

tabotabo said:


> Have you submitted Form 1000 during EOI before you got invitation?


Yes


----------



## mayurgupta70

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> I work in Successfactors digital technologies with 14 years experience and salary above FWTH as required by GTI.
> RIdhi


Hi Ridhi

A friend of mine mentioned that if we have given any presentations/ were speaker etc. in international forums then it'll increase chances of GTI invite. You may submit those as well if you have.


----------



## ridhidureja

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi Ridhi
> 
> A friend of mine mentioned that if we have given any presentations/ were speaker etc. in international forums then it'll increase chances of GTI invite. You may submit those as well if you have.


Hi Mayur,
Thanks for advise.
I am submitting SAP publications on SAP Community, Merit awards and presentation of forum with international experience including 6 years Australian Experience.
Ridhi


----------



## mayurgupta70

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Mayur,
> Thanks for advise.
> I am submitting SAP publications on SAP Community, Merit awards and presentation of forum with international experience including 6 years Australian Experience.
> Ridhi


That's perfect, cool 👍😊


----------



## ridhidureja

mayurgupta70 said:


> That's perfect, cool 👍😊


I do not have any patients but I have SAP membership.

Ridhi


----------



## lesleycheung

Hello!
Any update information for processing EOIs? Still in October 2020?


----------



## Dr.A

Hi Guys!
will previous refused entry to a country (not Australia) have negative impact on GTI application after i declare it in form 80 ?
I have an accidental entry to Canada by Car from Us-Canada border and it will be considered as a refused entry. I was returned from the border after giving a " Allowed to leave Canada" letter without any legal action.
Any help will be really appreciated in this regard.


----------



## kundikoi

Dr.A said:


> Hi Guys!
> will previous refused entry to a country (not Australia) have negative impact on GTI application after i declare it in form 80 ?
> I have an accidental entry to Canada by Car from Us-Canada border and it will be considered as a refused entry. I was returned from the border after giving a " Allowed to leave Canada" letter without any legal action.
> Any help will be really appreciated in this regard.


Personally, I don't feel like in _*your *_particular case there would be any impacts, but the reality is that nobody really knows - it's going to be up to the CO and their inclination on the day they look at the application. 
On the other hand, even if there _is _some impact, it would be negligible compared to the potential impact of _not _declaring this exclusion - if that's where you were going with this q'n. 
Bottom-line is that these are rather simple "Yes" or "No" questions and should be answered as is, regardless of the impact considerations.


----------



## ridhidureja

Dr.A said:


> Hi Guys!
> will previous refused entry to a country (not Australia) have negative impact on GTI application after i declare it in form 80 ?
> I have an accidental entry to Canada by Car from Us-Canada border and it will be considered as a refused entry. I was returned from the border after giving a " Allowed to leave Canada" letter without any legal action.
> Any help will be really appreciated in this regard.


Check with immi agent as every scenario is different.
Ridhi


----------



## expfr20

lesleycheung said:


> Hello!
> Any update information for processing EOIs? Still in October 2020?


October is taking forever...


----------



## djaiy

Also few visa grants in july 2021


----------



## ridhidureja

djaiy said:


> Also few visa grants in july 2021


Any UID granted in July


----------



## AGT3310

expfr20 said:


> October is taking forever...


FOREVER！


----------



## djaiy

ridhidureja said:


> Any UID granted in July


not heard,so far


----------



## KM1988

Hello! First time poster so not too sure how this works. I've just received my invitation to apply for GTI. Do I need to provide further information around prominence in field, global recognition etc. above what I included in my EOI? I feel like I included heaps in there, I'm not sure how much more I could add...


----------



## bgt

KM1988 said:


> Hello! First time poster so not too sure how this works. I've just received my invitation to apply for GTI. Do I need to provide further information around prominence in field, global recognition etc. above what I included in my EOI? I feel like I included heaps in there, I'm not sure how much more I could add...


Congrats for the UID. Can you please share your profile and EOI Submission details 

Thank you


----------



## KM1988

bgt said:


> Congrats for the UID. Can you please share your profile and EOI Submission details
> 
> Thank you


Of course! I work in accredited Medical Education, 9 years experience. Only one publication and my salary<$153k but I was able to show job offers with salaries above that, reference letters etc. Submitted EOI approx. 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.A

kundikoi said:


> Personally, I don't feel like in _*your *_particular case there would be any impacts, but the reality is that nobody really knows - it's going to be up to the CO and their inclination on the day they look at the application.
> On the other hand, even if there _is _some impact, it would be negligible compared to the potential impact of _not _declaring this exclusion - if that's where you were going with this q'n.
> Bottom-line is that these are rather simple "Yes" or "No" questions and should be answered as is, regardless of the impact considerations.


It was not an exclusion


kundikoi said:


> Personally, I don't feel like in _*your *_particular case there would be any impacts, but the reality is that nobody really knows - it's going to be up to the CO and their inclination on the day they look at the application.
> On the other hand, even if there _is _some impact, it would be negligible compared to the potential impact of _not _declaring this exclusion - if that's where you were going with this q'n.
> Bottom-line is that these are rather simple "Yes" or "No" questions and should be answered as is, regardless of the impact considerations.


It was not an exclusion/ removal/ deportation /refused visa.. i accidently entered there and they gave me a form that says” the officer allows me to withdraw my application to seek entry to canada and leave without delay”. But I did not fill out any form . So i believe its refused entry. Also will it be considered an international travel? Because my US travel history shows that i arrived on that day to US although i was at border.
I want to declare it but not sure under what section i should declare.. because the form i goy does not say anything like refused entry or exclusion. Please see attached the form.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Dr.A said:


> It was not an exclusion
> 
> It was not an exclusion/ removal/ deportation /refused visa.. i accidently entered there and they gave me a form that says” the officer allows me to withdraw my application to seek entry to canada and leave without delay”. But I did not fill out any form . So i believe its refused entry. Also will it be considered an international travel? Because my US travel history shows that i arrived on that day to US although i was at border.
> I want to declare it but not sure under what section i should declare.. because the form i goy does not say anything like refused entry or exclusion. Please see attached the form.


Hi there,

In form 80, there's a section that asks if you were "asked to leave" a particular country. If I were you, I'd put it under this section and provide full disclosure. I am not a immigration specialist so you may still decide on your own on what you'd like to do but I think it's worth saying that you did not fill out any forms etc but you were verbally told to leave with full circumstantial details. Please see attached form for the highlighted section.


----------



## kundikoi

Dr.A said:


> It was not an exclusion/ removal/ deportation /refused visa


looks & sounds like an exclusion to me - but I wouldn't be so conclusive in either mine or your own determination, consult an experienced MARA agent for their views if you don't like ours



Dr.A said:


> But I did not fill out any form.


re-read the attachment you posted - it clearly says you have applied to enter the country. you may not have filled out a physical form but your own letter also states that your data, including your passport number, has been collected and will be stored - so perhaps they auto-populated an application to enter for you by scanning your passport or smth. I'm not sure how the minutiae of what went down actually matters here - you seem to be trying to argue that you have withdrawn your application to enter the country of your own volition, which is clearly not the case. Allowing you to withdraw an entry application simply sounds like a very Canadian way of excluding or refusing entry. 



Dr.A said:


> So i believe its refused entry.


and i believe it's exclusion, but to re-emphasise, I ain't a MARA agent who it sounds like you should probably consult. 



Dr.A said:


> Also will it be considered an international travel?


 why wouldn't it be? you say it yourself that it's clearly validated by your own US travel history.



Dr.A said:


> I want to declare it but not sure under what section i should declare.. because the form i goy does not say anything like refused entry or exclusion. Please see attached the form.


part O, q40 as already posted by @mayurgupta70 seems fitting


----------



## DocHarp

I was scrolling though the Global Australia website and found this chart, which speaks to how many (primary) visas have been granted under the GTI program. Looks like DigiTech and Health Industries have made up almost two-thirds of all visa grants up until now (Source). 

If you are having trouble deciding on a sector for your EOI, the legend of this figure has the skills/expertise included for each sector.


----------



## HBow

KM1988 said:


> Hello! First time poster so not too sure how this works. I've just received my invitation to apply for GTI. Do I need to provide further information around prominence in field, global recognition etc. above what I included in my EOI? I feel like I included heaps in there, I'm not sure how much more I could add...


Congrats! Regarding your application, don’t stress here, you can reattach the same documents that you used for your EOI. Of course, also include any new documents where new experience has occurred.


----------



## lesleycheung

expfr20 said:


> October is taking forever...



NSW is lockdown now. Does this affect the processing time?


----------



## escallanio001

Dr.A said:


> Hi Guys!
> will previous refused entry to a country (not Australia) have negative impact on GTI application after i declare it in form 80 ?
> I have an accidental entry to Canada by Car from Us-Canada border and it will be considered as a refused entry. I was returned from the border after giving a " Allowed to leave Canada" letter without any legal action.
> Any help will be really appreciated in this regard.


Let me tell you what I have seen myself: my friend case. He studied for his MS degree in USA. He had somewhat similar issue (actually, he was denied visa extension and he left US). He studied for his PhD in Australia. When he was applying for Aussie Visa, he declared everything. In fact, he produces some docs that it was US authority fault ( the reality is that it was US authority fault, indeed). He was granted Aussie student visa within 4 weeks of lodging application. I remember once he said that there is no visa refusal stamp in his passport and a legal advisor in turn told him that "Yes, there is no refusal stamp but these 5 English-speaking countries are connected under FCC regulations (dont know what is FCC but this is what the advisor told him). The advisor said, there is a random check on visa application (random means random it can be one in 1000 or 1 in 100 or whatsoever). Moral of the story: One needs to be honest. I check the file you attached. To me, it seems a removal but removal normally has a time-period mentioned on it. say 2/5/10 years (which is missing here). Were you finger-printed? If you were finger-printed and a removal was served, then mentioning it on the visa form will actually kills the application. sorry to say but this the harsh reality.


----------



## Dr.A

escallanio001 said:


> Let me tell you what I have seen myself: my friend case. He studied for his MS degree in USA. He had somewhat similar issue (actually, he was denied visa extension and he left US). He studied for his PhD in Australia. When he was applying for Aussie Visa, he declared everything. In fact, he produces some docs that it was US authority fault ( the reality is that it was US authority fault, indeed). He was granted Aussie student visa within 4 weeks of lodging application. I remember once he said that there is no visa refusal stamp in his passport and a legal advisor in turn told him that "Yes, there is no refusal stamp but these 5 English-speaking countries are connected under FCC regulations (dont know what is FCC but this is what the advisor told him). The advisor said, there is a random check on visa application (random means random it can be one in 1000 or 1 in 100 or whatsoever). Moral of the story: One needs to be honest. I check the file you attached. To me, it seems a removal but removal normally has a time-period mentioned on it. say 2/5/10 years (which is missing here). Were you finger-printed? If you were finger-printed and a removal was served, then mentioning it on the visa form will actually kills the application. sorry to say but this the harsh reality.


It is not removal. I was given IMM 1282 B form and there are certain other forms for removal or deportation (IMM5238) or exclusion (1214B) , direction to leave form(1217B). There is no ban or exclusion for applying for visa for IMM 1282 form. however, The officer did tell me that In future whenever I apply for canada visa, i should mention this as refused entry. In form 80, I did see under Deportation section, if I was asked to leave the country. I am not sure if this also applies, because "Direction to leave form" was not served, instead "allowed to leave form " was given. Its really confusing for me. also, i do not want to misrepresent as well as spoil my application by declaring something which I do not deserve.
I was not fingerprinted no arrest, no hearing no adverse immigration condition except refused entry because of accidental entry on border.


----------



## DocHarp

Dr.A said:


> It is not removal. I was given IMM 1282 B form and there are certain other forms for removal or deportation (IMM5238) or exclusion (1214B) , direction to leave form(1217B). There is no ban or exclusion for applying for visa for IMM 1282 form. however, The officer did tell me that In future whenever I apply for canada visa, i should mention this as refused entry. In form 80, I did see under Deportation section, if I was asked to leave the country. I am not sure if this also applies, because "Direction to leave form" was not served, instead "allowed to leave form " was given. Its really confusing for me. also, i do not want to misrepresent as well as spoil my application by declaring something which I do not deserve.
> I was not fingerprinted no arrest, no hearing no adverse immigration condition except refused entry because of accidental entry on border.


Hey Dr A,

Honesty is the best policy and that means disclosure. The reality is, the Canadian migration/border agent told you what to say if asked. Now you are being asked, albeit not for a Canadian visa. I really think there is only one right answer.

You accidentally crossed over into Canada while visiting Niagara Falls one day. You were asked to leave. You signed a form and left. What that technically is considered (refusal, removal, invitation to leave, etc) seems a bit irrelevant. It seems much safer to simply state what happened and let Home Affairs decide. It’s seems minor and understandable to me but like most of us here, I’m not a migration agent and I’ve never experienced this. You can always consult a MARA agent but I cannot imagine any agent saying “It’s okay to willfully and intentionally leave off information that was explicitly asked for and that _might_ be pertinent because you don’t think it should count or don’t like that it might affect your chances.”


----------



## expfr20

lesleycheung said:


> NSW is lockdown now. Does this affect the processing time?


They are just being lazy. lol.


----------



## Fo1991

Eligibility


Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





DHA explain sectors subcategories


----------



## djaiy

Hi
I received golden email of VISA GRANT today....The process took about 1 year...bellow is the timeline..
Off shore applicant: 
sector digitech
Applied EOI: 01 Sept 2020
received UID: 17 April 2021
Submitted visa application: 25 June 2021
s56 for health : 25 Jun 2021
Health examination done: 02 July 2021
Health examination cleared: 06 July 2021 (status received)
s56 for form 80: 15 July 2021 (status initial assessment)
request submitted: 16 July 2021 (status further assessment)
Visa grant: 29 July 2021
Thanks to all members of the forum for their help. 
Good luck to all applicants!!


----------



## MailEngineer

ridhidureja said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got approval mail from ACS for providing nomination and they have advised to pay 500 AUD.
> 
> if we get nomination from ACS then will that be enough to get UID from GTI Visa.
> 
> or do I need to do anything else other than ACS nomination to get GTI VIsa.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


I know one rejected EOI even with acs nomination, and dha has previously published some invitation numbers with organization nomination and acs was nowhere near 100%. So I suggest to put in as much effort as you could to articulate your international achievements and etc.


----------



## Adv9871

Fo1991 said:


> Eligibility
> 
> 
> Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHA explain sectors subcategories


How do you people interpret the statement - " This sector includes, but is not limited to, the following specialisations: "?

In context of the professionals already working in these particular "Sectors", Does it mean that those who are working in support functions of say the finance department of a Pharma company, can still claim eligibility under the Target Sector - Health Industries?


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> How do you people interpret the statement - " This sector includes, but is not limited to, the following specialisations: "?
> 
> In context of the professionals already working in these particular "Sectors", Does it mean that those who are working in support functions of say the finance department of a Pharma company, can still claim eligibility under the Target Sector - Health Industries?


This is a global talent visa
Unless you specialise in your field with international recognition, there is no chance of getting an invite
Cheers


----------



## Fo1991

NB said:


> This is a global talent visa
> Unless you specialise in your field with international recognition, there is no chance of getting an invite
> Cheers


👍🏻


----------



## Adv9871

NB said:


> This is a global talent visa
> Unless you specialise in your field with international recognition, there is no chance of getting an invite
> Cheers


Yes! and somebody may specialize in Finance while working for Pharma Company, and has an international recognition for that. In such case, can he still meet the eligibility and claim the Target Sector- Health Industries?


----------



## HBow

advNB said:


> Yes! and somebody may specialize in Finance while working for Pharma Company, and has an international recognition for that. In such case, can he still meet the eligibility and claim the Target Sector- Health Industries?


Surely if they specialise in finance they should be looking towards the fintech route?


----------



## mayurgupta70

advNB said:


> Yes! and somebody may specialize in Finance while working for Pharma Company, and has an international recognition for that. In such case, can he still meet the eligibility and claim the Target Sector- Health Industries?


I believe that GTI calls for exceptional talent from the given sectors. One of those sectors is health Industries. This means you have an exceptional talent recognised at an international level with ongoing prominence in the sector (health, not finance in case you are applying under Health Industries). You also should be able to provide how you are prominent through international memberships, patents, awards etc. and be able to attract more than the threshold income specified for GTI applicants. 

If you are from finance department of a pharma company, this does not qualify you for applying under health Industries in my opinion. For e.g I have worked for Airlines industry building software for their HR organization. It does not qualify me for Tourism and infrastructure, instead I qualify for Digitech. You see what I mean? I think it's not about what industry we're associated with, it's about what kind of talent we have. 

Cheers
Mayur


----------



## ridhidureja

MailEngineer said:


> I know one rejected EOI even with acs nomination, and dha has previously published some invitation numbers with organization nomination and acs was nowhere near 100%. So I suggest to put in as much effort as you could to articulate your international achievements and etc.


That's a news to me with ACS nomination and ACS being organisation of national reputation DOHA rejected.Indeed it is tough deal.


----------



## MODXB




----------



## Hunter_u

djaiy said:


> Hi
> I received golden email of VISA GRANT today....The process took about 1 year...bellow is the timeline..
> Off shore applicant:
> sector digitech
> Applied EOI: 01 Sept 2020
> received UID: 17 April 2021
> Submitted visa application: 25 June 2021
> s56 for health : 25 Jun 2021
> Health examination done: 02 July 2021
> Health examination cleared: 06 July 2021 (status received)
> s56 for form 80: 15 July 2021 (status initial assessment)
> request submitted: 16 July 2021 (status further assessment)
> Visa grant: 29 July 2021
> Thanks to all members of the forum for their help.
> Good luck to all applicants!!


Congratulations! Can you let us know where you are from ?


----------



## Karak2002

It seems my CO changed a week or two back and it has been more than 3 months after lodge/Submission. What would it mean and why would they do that? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## escallanio001

Hi friends. I plan to lodge my 858 EOI tomorrow . I have some concerns here. I am working as an assistant professor in a university with a strong research background in Cyber security. Not sure whether I need to select Education or Digitech as my sector? 
I have heard that Cyber security comes under Digitech but again, my job is at a University (education sector). Any suggestion?


----------



## Bayleaf

escallanio001 said:


> Hi friends. I plan to lodge my 858 EOI tomorrow . I have some concerns here. I am working as an assistant professor in a university with a strong research background in Cyber security. Not sure whether I need to select Education or Digitech as my sector?
> I have heard that Cyber security comes under Digitech but again, my job is at a University (education sector). Any suggestion?


Questions for you to think about:
Are you involved more in research or teaching?
With your qualification, expertise and achievements, which sectors in Australia will be benefited the most? Digitech or Education?


----------



## Karak2002

Karak2002 said:


> It seems my CO changed a week or two back and it has been more than 3 months after lodge/Submission. What would it mean and why would they do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Can anyone help interpret my case ? thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talented2021

Hi friends,

Regarding question 18 of form 1000, I would be grateful if you could let me know how I should calculate the current annual salary?
I am wondering if the current annual salary means the amount of salary paid to me during the 12 months immediately prior to EOI or lodge the visa application (for my previous job) or I need to provide my current salary based on my new contract?

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.A

Karak2002 said:


> Can anyone help interpret my case ? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


is there anything unusual in your application that CO is taking that much time to make decision. What was your s56 about?


----------



## Karak2002

Dr.A said:


> is there anything unusual in your application that CO is taking that much time to make decision. What was your s56 about?


It was about my wife Birth Certificate and PCC from South Africa where we had lived for 4 yrs.

Her BC was lost a few years back so we had submitted her school certificate), so now we had to submit a new one and PCC from South Africa in her maiden name ( but that passport had expired and the SAPS just issued the PCC based on her new passport, but they don't mention passport no in the PCC only married name and Maiden Surname - This is ZA standard template).

Don't know if it is confusing for the DHA ? But I wrote them an email too to clarify . 

But why would DHA change the CO towards the very end ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> It seems my CO changed a week or two back and it has been more than 3 months after lodge/Submission. What would it mean and why would they do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


How do you know that ?
Moreover even if it has been changed, don’t read too much into it
It’s an internal matter of the DHA and you shouldn’t be concerned 

Cheers


----------



## Karak2002

NB said:


> How do you know that ?
> Cheers


Because the 2nd s56 had come from CO1 about 7 weeks back and then 4 weeks back the 3rd s56 came from CO2. the names were different. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> Because the 2nd s56 had come from CO1 about 7 weeks back and then 4 weeks back the 3rd s56 came from CO2. the names were different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Maybe CO1 got sick, maternity leave or changed jobs?


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> Maybe CO1 got sick, maternity leave or changed jobs?


Ok. But does that mean, it will start from scratch and take another 3 months to process or arrive at a decision ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> Ok. But does that mean, it will scratch and take another 3 months to process or arrive at a decision ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I doubt it. It would be more time efficient to pass the whole case as it is to the next CO.


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> I doubt it. It would be more time efficient to pass the whole case as it is to the next CO.


So, it has been already 4 weeks since the new CO took over and overall more than 3 months. 
If it is efficient it really does not show. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HBow

Karak2002 said:


> So, it has been already 4 weeks since the new CO took over and overall more than 3 months.
> If it is efficient it really does not show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


It sounds like you’ve not had a very straight forwards case or it has not been presented clearly in your application to facilitate a fast decision. At least they are still working on it, which means it is progressing. At the end of the day, it will take as long as it will take.


----------



## Karak2002

HBow said:


> It sounds like you’ve not had a very straight forwards case or it has not been presented clearly in your application to facilitate a fast decision. At least they are still working on it, which means it is progressing. At the end of the day, it will take as long as it will take.


Yes. Presented as clearly as humanly possible.

They got confused because we both were divorced before. They are now confused about my wife's name in her previous marriage and how it is related to my application now and why I have not provided a PCC in her previous marriage name. So had to reclarify why not, and she is my wife for 12 years now. 



Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## escallanio001

Bayleaf said:


> Questions for you to think about:
> Are you involved more in research or teaching?
> With your qualification, expertise and achievements, which sectors in Australia will be benefited the most? Digitech or Education?


Thank you very much for the reply. The problem are there no clear instructions from DIAC with regard to 858. I mean, I work through out my career as a university faculty member by publishing research articles on cybersecurity, teaching courses, organizing conferences and editorial board member of journals, among others. However, not sure whether Digitech or Education suits me best. To me, education suits more but when today i google around for Education sector but did not find anything much about it regarding 858. wondering if anyone is facing the same situation?


----------



## HBow

escallanio001 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. The problem are there no clear instructions from DIAC with regard to 858. I mean, I work through out my career as a university faculty member by publishing research articles on cybersecurity, teaching courses, organizing conferences and editorial board member of journals, among others. However, not sure whether Digitech or Education suits me best. To me, education suits more but when today i google around for Education sector but did not find anything much about it regarding 858. wondering if anyone is facing the same situation?


I think that if you cross over both then you can always explain that in your cover letter/EOI. Draw out the merits for both areas throughout your application, then in the box where you have to select one, just pick that which you feel you fit into more strongly.

If it helps, I work in human physiology at a Uni. I applied under the health sector for the GTI category, but, for my ANZSCO code I still put University Lecturer, as it was most relevant to my present work experience. (Edit: Since the University Lecturer code also covers post doctoral positions.)


----------



## Dr.A

Karak2002 said:


> It was about my wife Birth Certificate and PCC from South Africa where we had lived for 4 yrs.
> 
> Her BC was lost a few years back so we had submitted her school certificate), so now we had to submit a new one and PCC from South Africa in her maiden name ( but that passport had expired and the SAPS just issued the PCC based on her new passport, but they don't mention passport no in the PCC only married name and Maiden Surname - This is ZA standard template).
> 
> Don't know if it is confusing for the DHA ? But I wrote them an email too to clarify .
> 
> But why would DHA change the CO towards the very end ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I think its just the paperwork that is taking time as they need to make sure everything is in place and correct. Just have patience. Hope you get the visa soon.


----------



## escallanio001

HBow said:


> I think that if you cross over both then you can always explain that in your cover letter/EOI. Draw out the merits for both areas throughout your application, then in the box where you have to select one, just pick that which you feel you fit into more strongly.
> 
> If it helps, I work in human physiology at a Uni. I applied under the health sector for the GTI category, but, for my ANZSCO code I still put University Lecturer, as it was most relevant to my present work experience. (Edit: Since the University Lecturer code also covers post doctoral positions.)


Wonderful. Thank you very much. Got your point. "If it helps, I work in human physiology at a Uni. I applied under the health sector for the GTI category, but, for my ANZSCO code I still put University Lecturer, as it was most relevant to my present work experience." 

You mentioned " for my ANZSCO code I still put University Lecturer, as it was most relevant to my present work experience". I believe this stage is after EOI is selected for lodging 858 visa application as I did not saw ANZSCO code anywhere during lodging the EOI.


----------



## HBow

escallanio001 said:


> You mentioned " for my ANZSCO code I still put University Lecturer, as it was most relevant to my present work experience". I believe this stage is after EOI is selected for lodging 858 visa application as I did not saw ANZSCO code anywhere during lodging the EOI.


Yep spot on.


----------



## Jerrypal

Hi I have a couple of questions as u seem knowledgeable on the Gti Visa.

I am currently in the process to lodge my visa I have a couple of questions .

1. In the nominator documents they request a nominator statement ? We have already included the statement in the form 1000 and also into the parts of the submission of the visa form what do we attach for this ? 


2. For the police checks I lived in Malaysia and Hong Kong ,I have requested the malaysia one and it takes two months I have receipt which part of the form do I attaché the receipt ?

3 As for the Hong Kong one I need a letter from the immigration will they provide me a letter or should I just leave it blank for now .


----------



## Jerrypal

Another quick one The ability to establish ourselves in Australia is what do we include ?
Do we include payslips , cv , job advertisement and do we need to provide a statement as well ? Thank you all


----------



## Karak2002

Dr.A said:


> I think its just the paperwork that is taking time as they need to make sure everything is in place and correct. Just have patience. Hope you get the visa soon.


yes..thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> Yes. Presented as clearly as humanly possible.


mate you keep asking for interpretations here but a small snippet of your own previous posts shows very clearly that your case aint straightforward at all (especially if not filed/assisted by an experienced mara agent). 

waiting >3 months for a (positive) GTI visa decision is quite unprecedented on this forum and I haven't seen such a case in my ~18 months here. 

my personal guess is that you've decided to play cute with the COs and they're onto you. 



Karak2002 said:


> hi
> thanks..and good to know..
> I had a similar situation in 2007 when I was charged .by my ex wife...but the case was dismissed in the divorce proceedings that followed and it led to a divorce by mutual consent on 2009. No pending cases or anything. So wanted to know what I should declare in my Character assessment ? I remarried in 2011.
> "Charged but not convicted. Case dismissed in divorce proceedings" ?





Karak2002 said:


> hi
> when I applied for the EOI my salary was above 158K AUD and got the UID ..but when I am trying to apply for the Visa it is below 153K AUD. What should I write in Current salary ( due to exchange currency rate fluctuations?





Karak2002 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can the Visa case officer ask for PCC of a country after visa lodgement?
> 
> When I wrote to the invitation team they said "please provide evidence that you did stay in the country for less than 1 year. The VCO will look into it and let you know if PCC is really required and override the system recommendation to provide the said PCC."
> 
> would appreciate your thoughts...
> thanks


----------



## Karak2002

kundikoi said:


> mate you keep asking for interpretations here but a small snippet of your own previous posts shows very clearly that your case aint straightforward at all (especially if not filed/assisted by an experienced mara agent).
> 
> waiting >3 months for a (positive) GTI visa decision is quite unprecedented on this forum and I haven't seen such a case in my ~18 months here.
> 
> my personal guess is that you've decided to play cute with the COs and they're onto you.


mate, I have disclosed everything to the COs. So no hiding here. What makes you think I did not disclose these facets to them in Form80? If that is what you mean that " I played cute with them" . And with the help of a veteran Australian Immigration Lawyer. 

Should they not have have rejected me at the very onset if my case was I doubt ? Not that it is not now, the intriguing part is the delay. 

but yes my case is unique, yet not uncommon. 
What do you think is leading to the delay ? Why are they playing cute with me ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ex-H

Share my timeline as below:

14 April 2021- lodged EOI application 
30 April 2021- received EOI invitation
25 May 2021- lodged visa application
09 July 2021- visa is granted

Thanks everyone here and good luck for all.


----------



## smitabasky

Ex-H said:


> Share my timeline as below:
> 
> 14 April 2021- lodged EOI application
> 30 April 2021- received EOI invitation
> 25 May 2021- lodged visa application
> 09 July 2021- visa is granted
> 
> Thanks everyone here and good luck for all.


Congratulations! Very quick....profile must be exceptional


----------



## NB

Ex-H said:


> Share my timeline as below:
> 
> 14 April 2021- lodged EOI application
> 30 April 2021- received EOI invitation
> 25 May 2021- lodged visa application
> 09 July 2021- visa is granted
> 
> Thanks everyone here and good luck for all.


A few days back you posted that you got the visa on 7th July
Today you are saying 9th July 
Cheers


----------



## Karak2002

Can anyone help enlighten - what is a position number in an S56 and how does it relate to the CO or the Case itself? 

When does the position number change ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> mate, I have disclosed everything to the COs. So no hiding here. What makes you think I did not disclose these facets to them in Form80? If that is what you mean that " I played cute with them" . And with the help of a veteran Australian Immigration Lawyer.


uhm the rather unprecedented waiting time? I didn't say you didn't disclose either. 



Karak2002 said:


> Should they not have have rejected me at the very onset if my case was I doubt ?


in case of a verifiable lie or omission - sure, but in less straightforward cases the right thing to do is to do their own due diligence before rushing to harsh conclusions. 



Karak2002 said:


> Not that it is not now, the intriguing part is the delay.


there's absolutely nothing intriguing about it - yours is a complicated case. 



Karak2002 said:


> What do you think is leading to the delay ?


purely in my personal opinion, it's them trying to verify certain details of the case directly & independently. 

there's absolutely nothing you can do at this stage but wait.


----------



## gtcamer

hello all,
Our golden mail came in!!!!
timeline:
Ending May 2020:EOI submitted
17th July 2020: UID received (without nominator and no RFI)
11th May 2021: Nomination received (Dean of College and renowned Professor in the domain)
3rd June 2021: Visa Application submission
3rd June 2021: Request for medicals and Police checks
8th June 2021: Medicals and police checks cleared
21st June 2021: s56 for non-migrants and others
1st July 2021: s56 cleared
27th Julyy)

Sector: Agtech, with close to 10yrs of experience in Africa.

Just a fast question: Can a secondary applicant enter Australia before the primary applicant?

Best of wishes to all still waiting, exercise some patience and stay focused on your dreams. I'll sincerely thank all the big brains on this forum for your very very vital comments, which highly contributed to taking us this far.


----------



## Calbee

Not sure if this has been posted before by anyone, here is a stats on the EOI percentage


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi guys, 
Any updates for Oct's EOI processing?


----------



## Ex-H

NB said:


> A few days back you posted that you got the visa on 7th July
> Today you are saying 9th July
> Cheers


Thanks for catching, just typo it should be 07 July granted. Everyone don’t give up here. Cheers


----------



## juliemily2234

Veyron said:


> Onshore
> 
> Completed Bachelors of IT in India, came here to do my Masters immediately.
> 
> Age : 24
> Field: Cyber Security
> Completed Masters in Dec 2019, currently on TR 485
> Masters in Information Technology (Internetworking & Cyber Security) - High Distinction from Macquarie University - VC Scholarship from Macquarie University
> Certification : CEH, Oracle, Couple of other ones
> 
> I have 8 publications till date all published in National, International and IEEE Conferences in Cyber Security. I was the first author on all the research papers. The IEEE Publication was cited by British Telecommunication Researchers for their patent and a couple of other references from IEEE papers.. (Visible on my IEEE paper and gave references in my Nomination letters)
> 
> Salary threshold: Partially Met (Working on a casual consulting basis at 3 different organizations) Doesn't meet salary threshold because it is on a pro-rata basis, but will cross FWHIT if calculated for the full year.
> 
> I submitted 2 strong nominations (1 from the Not-for-profit organization - It's an innovation hub with a national presence) and the other from an individual who has a national reputation for Cyber Security in Australia, he is a visiting professor and is the CEO of a well-known Cyber Security company in Australia.
> 
> I got 3 more reference letters from previous and current employers on their letterhead stating my pay, position, Roles and Responsibilities, my previous projects, and the projects I am working on which would help Australian Startups and Australian Critical infrastructure. I have also led and helped Australian startups achieve ISO 27001, which is the International Information Security standard.
> 
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> EOI applied on 31st July ( wasn't even expecting a response )
> Request for Information from the DHA - 4th December
> Submitted Information with all the 4 Letters mentioned above - 9th December
> Received UID - 21st December
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their UID and who has applied for their Visa.
> 
> I will start the Visa process soon.


Thanks a lot for this information.


----------



## Bayleaf

gtcamer said:


> hello all,
> Our golden mail came in!!!!
> timeline:
> Ending May 2020:EOI submitted
> 17th July 2020: UID received (without nominator and no RFI)
> 11th May 2021: Nomination received (Dean of College and renowned Professor in the domain)
> 3rd June 2021: Visa Application submission
> 3rd June 2021: Request for medicals and Police checks
> 8th June 2021: Medicals and police checks cleared
> 21st June 2021: s56 for non-migrants and others
> 1st July 2021: s56 cleared
> 27th Julyy)
> 
> Sector: Agtech, with close to 10yrs of experience in Africa.
> 
> Just a fast question: Can a secondary applicant enter Australia before the primary applicant?
> 
> Best of wishes to all still waiting, exercise some patience and stay focused on your dreams. I'll sincerely thank all the big brains on this forum for your very very vital comments, which highly contributed to taking us this far.


Read this


----------



## tabotabo

Ex-H said:


> Share my timeline as below:
> 
> 14 April 2021- lodged EOI application
> 30 April 2021- received EOI invitation
> 25 May 2021- lodged visa application
> 09 July 2021- visa is granted
> 
> Thanks everyone here and good luck for all.


Congratulation. May I know when you go for Police CNCC application? And when your CNCC report reached DHA?
Thx.


----------



## IvanJoJo

Hi


tabotabo said:


> Congratulation. May I know when you go for Police CNCC application? And when your CNCC report reached DHA?
> Thx.


H


----------



## expfr20

Still no November?


----------



## Karak2002

Ex-H said:


> Thanks for catching, just typo it should be 07 July granted. Everyone don’t give up here. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 100049


this means they are still expecting a first entry Date. It has not been waived off due to Pandemic or am I not reading it correctly ? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtcamer

Bayleaf said:


> Read this


Thanks a lot for always providing vital guidance


----------



## AGT3310

expfr20 said:


> Still no November?


Any latest auto reply?


----------



## Dr.A

How do they contact nominator after lodging 858 application via email or phone? Is it common ?


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi Experts
DHA has not considered my EOI with my employer can i resubmit again once I get ACS nomination letter.
I have not got ACS letter yet and I could not submit letter of ACS as nominator?
Or need to work more on few criteria like Keynote and cutting edge technology aspects
Ridhi


----------



## Kool Nomad

Got our family PR approved mail last week. Here are the timelines for everyone’s benefit.

Overall time taken - 2 months, 10 days
EOI application submitted- 12th of May 2
EOI accepted - 18th of May 21
Application submitted - 24th May 21
First S56 received for POlice clearance - 8th of June 21
S56 response submitted - 22nd of June 21
Second S56 received- 8th of July 21
S56 response submitted -16th of July 21
PR approval received - 22nd of July 21 
I applied under Digitech. I have 18 years experience across 3 countries, Indian nationality currently based in Singapore. All the best. Keep on!!!


----------



## djaiy

Hi
Please guide me about first entry to Aus. 
When should one go there as its lockdown situation. is it possible to get job in any university these days?
Any guideline after VISA grant. 
Thanks


----------



## mayurgupta70

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts
> DHA has not considered my EOI with my employer can i resubmit again once I get ACS nomination letter.
> I have not got ACS letter yet and I could not submit letter of ACS as nominator?
> Or need to work more on few criteria like Keynote and cutting edge technology aspects
> Ridhi


Hi Mate,

Do you mean DHA did not consider the nomination given by your employer? Do not resubmit without an outcome on current EOI. I think you mentioned you have received nomination from ACS few days ago right? Can you please elaborate the issue? 

Regards
Mayur


----------



## Ex-H

tabotabo said:


> Congratulation. May I know when you go for Police CNCC application? And when your CNCC report reached DHA?
> Thx.


Have submitted CNCC on 3 Jun 2021, and confirmed they sent on 22 Jun. But no idea when DHA receive the report.


----------



## mayurgupta70

djaiy said:


> Hi
> Please guide me about first entry to Aus.
> When should one go there as its lockdown situation. is it possible to get job in any university these days?
> Any guideline after VISA grant.
> Thanks


On your first question - I think the restriction on entry is removed owing to the Covid situation but please do reconfirm as I am not an immigration agent. Thank you!


----------



## smitabasky

AGT3310 said:


> Any latest auto reply?


Seems like October is going forever..


----------



## Fo1991

new file for global talent visa
number of visa
submitted eoi
invited
not invited


----------



## rayli

Fo1991 said:


> new file for global talent visa
> number of visa
> submitted eoi
> invited
> not invited


Thanks for this info. 

From the quote, on Fintech, they are still processing Oct 20 EOI. 

There are 21 cases to be reviewed for Oct 20 which means only 80% cases were dealt with. Surprisingly, they had reviewed 39 cases submitted in Jun 21, which means 27% cases submitted in Jun 21 had already been deal with.

Simply fact is that they don't do first come first deal basis.


----------



## max047

Hi,

I'm a new member and observing this forum for a while as I have also submitted my EOI in Fintech Mar 21.

Although members are mentioning , EOI processing stuck on OCT 2020 , We have seen EOIs got accepted even 2021.

I was under impression of EOI processing is first come first save.


----------



## rayli

max047 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member and observing this forum for a while as I have also submitted my EOI in Fintech Mar 21.
> 
> Although members are mentioning , EOI processing stuck on OCT 2020 , We have seen EOIs got accepted even 2021.
> 
> I was under impression of EOI processing is first come first save.


Clearly not.

March 21 got 91 cases out of 184 processed. So almost 50%.


----------



## max047

rayli said:


> March 21 got 91 cases out of 184 processed. So almost 50%.



Sorry to been a newbie here.

How did you concluded 184 processed. I think referring to the the FOI recently attached , they have mentioned accumulated procced and since it is not based on first come first out , I'm lost here.


----------



## rayli

max047 said:


> Sorry to been a newbie here.
> 
> How did you concluded 184 processed. I think referring to the the FOI recently attached , they have mentioned accumulated procced and since it is not based on first come first out , I'm lost here.


It says 184 EOI submitted in Mar 21. 44 got UID, 47 rejected. So total 91 out of 184 processed.

You can do simple math here, all application before Sep 20 are 100% processed (on Fintech).

Just put into a spreadsheet, and you can see it clearly.


----------



## JvanderStad

Fo1991 said:


> new file for global talent visa
> number of visa
> submitted eoi
> invited
> not invited


Based on the data in this file, the DigiTech workload is as follows:




















Labelsep-19okt-19nov-19dec-19jan-202feb-20mrt-20apr-20mei-20jun-20jul-20aug-20sep-202okt-20nov-20dec-20jan-21feb-21mrt-21apr-21mei-21jun-21EOI Submitted13​12​74​92​103​192​246​229​352​601​476​413​360​488​471​492​352​275​301​248​239​253​Invited8​11​49​59​67​113​158​129​197​199​154​118​112​109​111​118​73​65​67​65​50​21​Rejected5​1​25​33​36​79​88​100​155​402​319​290​243​230​98​109​94​51​56​38​30​16​Pending0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​3​5​5​149​262​265​185​159​178​145​159​216​Processed100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​99%​99%​99%​69%​44%​46%​47%​42%​41%​42%​33%​15%​Rejected (of processed) %38%​8%​34%​36%​35%​41%​36%​44%​44%​67%​67%​71%​68%​68%​47%​48%​56%​44%​46%​37%​38%​43%​Invited (of processed) %62%​92%​66%​64%​65%​59%​64%​56%​56%​33%​33%​29%​32%​32%​53%​52%​44%​56%​54%​63%​63%​57%​


----------



## smitabasky

Wow...very impressive...you must have put sometime over computing this data...Thank you very much.




JvanderStad said:


> Based on the data in this file, the DigiTech workload is as follows:
> 
> View attachment 100061
> 
> 
> View attachment 100062
> 
> 
> 
> Labelsep-19okt-19nov-19dec-19jan-202feb-20mrt-20apr-20mei-20jun-20jul-20aug-20sep-202okt-20nov-20dec-20jan-21feb-21mrt-21apr-21mei-21jun-21EOI Submitted13​12​74​92​103​192​246​229​352​601​476​413​360​488​471​492​352​275​301​248​239​253​Invited8​11​49​59​67​113​158​129​197​199​154​118​112​109​111​118​73​65​67​65​50​21​Rejected5​1​25​33​36​79​88​100​155​402​319​290​243​230​98​109​94​51​56​38​30​16​Pending0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​3​5​5​149​262​265​185​159​178​145​159​216​Processed100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​100%​99%​99%​99%​69%​44%​46%​47%​42%​41%​42%​33%​15%​Rejected (of processed) %38%​8%​34%​36%​35%​41%​36%​44%​44%​67%​67%​71%​68%​68%​47%​48%​56%​44%​46%​37%​38%​43%​Invited (of processed) %62%​92%​66%​64%​65%​59%​64%​56%​56%​33%​33%​29%​32%​32%​53%​52%​44%​56%​54%​63%​63%​57%​


----------



## JvanderStad

smitabasky said:


> Wow...very impressive...you must have put sometime over computing this data...Thank you very much.


Sure, no problem. Sharing is caring ❤

I'm keeping an close eye on the DigiTech-sector as I have submitted my EOI June 2021. 
The images are based on a simple Excel-sheet with generated charts, copying the data from the pdf was most of the work actually.


----------



## smitabasky

That's great because I was thinking if someone could post for DigiTech-sector and you did! Submitted EOI in Nov 2020..waiting is on..


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> That's great because I was thinking if someone could post for DigiTech-sector and you did! Submitted EOI in Nov 2020..waiting is on..


Hello, has there been any indication that November 2020 has started? We're waiting forever for Oct to be done.


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello, has there been any indication that November 2020 has started? We're waiting forever for Oct to be done.


Hi...If you see the data only 69 percent from DigiTech finalised(Until June 21st)..Maybe close to finish Oct 2020..


----------



## 0xlepton

smitabasky said:


> Hi...If you see the data only 69 percent from DigiTech finalised(Until June 21st)..Maybe close to finish Oct 2020..


Actually not...I submitted late Oct 2020. Still waiting...I guess DHA has pend processing backlog cases since Jun 25.


----------



## Anurag123

The processing of Infrastructure sector is very slow....very few applications have been processed


----------



## smitabasky

0xlepton said:


> Actually not...I submitted late Oct 2020. Still waiting...I guess DHA has pend processing backlog cases since Jun 25.


Yes, you maybe right...please keep us posted if you hear from them. Thanks


----------



## kush0809

Hello Forum People,
I am very new here but have been following this forum for past few weeks. Received the invittaion code today. 

Applied: March 30, 2021 (Health Industries)'
Onshore applicant: Phd conferred in June 2021 ( working as postdic reserach fellow)
Have been in Australia since 2017 ( Indian citizen)


I have three questions: 
(1) Do I have to apply for visa first in order to get Hap ID for health check?
(2) When should I apply for the police check and what is the process?
(3) I have a baby who is only 3 weeks old and was born in Qld.... I have his birth certicate but no other document ( no passport, or Visa since he ws recenly born).... Can I still apply for the visa without his posspoer and visa?

Look forward to hearing from you,
Regards
Kush


----------



## bala21ot

kush0809 said:


> Hello Forum People,
> I am very new here but have been following this forum for past few weeks. Received the invittaion code today.
> 
> Applied: March 30, 2021 (Health Industries)'
> Onshore applicant: Phd conferred in June 2021 ( working as postdic reserach fellow)
> Have been in Australia since 2017 ( Indian citizen)
> 
> 
> I have three questions:
> (1) Do I have to apply for visa first in order to get Hap ID for health check?
> (2) When should I apply for the police check and what is the process?
> (3) I have a baby who is only 3 weeks old and was born in Qld.... I have his birth certicate but no other document ( no passport, or Visa since he ws recenly born).... Can I still apply for the visa without his posspoer and visa?
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you,
> Regards
> Kush


Hi, 
I have given answers to your questions based on my application experience. 

(1) Do I have to apply for visa first in order to get Hap ID for health check? - 

After submitting your application, you will receive the medical examination letter with HAP ID number immediately. 

(2) When should I apply for the police check and what is the process?

After assigning the case officer for your application, you will receive s56 request letter for more documents (I received after two weeks). In that letter, they will send the details for applying PCC. 

(3) I have a baby who is only 3 weeks old and was born in Qld.... I have his birth certicate but no other document ( no passport, or Visa since he ws recenly born).... Can I still apply for the visa without his posspoer and visa?.

I think that you need passport number for your baby. Because I noticed that information when I was applying. But please confirm with other friends too. 

Thanks


----------



## kush0809

bala21ot said:


> Hi,
> I have given answers to your questions based on my application experience.
> 
> (1) Do I have to apply for visa first in order to get Hap ID for health check? -
> 
> After submitting your application, you will receive the medical examination letter with HAP ID number immediately.
> 
> (2) When should I apply for the police check and what is the process?
> 
> After assigning the case officer for your application, you will receive s56 request letter for more documents (I received after two weeks). In that letter, they will send the details for applying PCC.
> 
> (3) I have a baby who is only 3 weeks old and was born in Qld.... I have his birth certicate but no other document ( no passport, or Visa since he ws recenly born).... Can I still apply for the visa without his posspoer and visa?.
> 
> I think that you need passport number for your baby. Because I noticed that information when I was applying. But please confirm with other friends too.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your response. indeed helpful


----------



## JvanderStad

I have been tinkering with an (online) application to gain some more insights in the EOI-workload.



Global Talent Visa


----------



## mayurgupta70

JvanderStad said:


> I have been tinkering with an (online) application to gain some more insights in the EOI-workload.
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent Visa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100069


This representation makes it crystal clear to understand the pending cases! Thanks a million 😊


----------



## smitabasky

JvanderStad said:


> I have been tinkering with an (online) application to gain some more insights in the EOI-workload.
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent Visa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100069


Thanks so much...


----------



## Greg86

Hi all, with current restrictions in place for travellers from india due to covid19, can we travel to Aus on a 858 visa (first entry) ? Since it is PR visa will the holder of the visa be exempt ? Or since it is first entry the holder 's PR status is not activated ? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Melody-GTI

JvanderStad said:


> I have been tinkering with an (online) application to gain some more insights in the EOI-workload.
> 
> 
> 
> Global Talent Visa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100069


Thanks so much. That's super clear. There's so high rejection rate from Jun 2020.


----------



## JvanderStad

Melody-GTI said:


> There's so high rejection rate from Jun 2020.


June 2020 also had the most EOI submitted (in all sectors) for some reason (end of fiscal year?). Did the submission quality drop as more (unqualified) people are trying this pathway to PR?


----------



## mayurgupta70

JvanderStad said:


> June 2020 also had the most EOI submitted (in all sectors) for some reason (end of fiscal year?). Did the submission quality drop as more (unqualified) people are trying this pathway to PR?


Yes, I believe so. Both year end and significant drop in the kind of applications received could have triggered the high rejection rates. 
I do feel that the general skilled migration being nearly closed off for offshore people, there might have been many who thought to try their luck with the GTI visa program.


----------



## Bayleaf

Do keep in mind that _before_ 20th Jan 2021, Master by Coursework, Master by Research, and Bachelor (Honours) graduates were still eligible for the GTI program solely on the basis of their qualifications. That might partially explained the high rejection rate between June to September 2020, especially EOIs during this period were mostly processed after 20th Jan 2021.


----------



## max047

What I can not understand is the logic of processing arbitrary applications,


----------



## expfr20

max047 said:


> What I can not understand is the logic of processing arbitrary applications,


Just because they like to. lol.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Yes, I believe so. Both year end and significant drop in the kind of applications received could have triggered the high rejection rates.
> I do feel that the general skilled migration being nearly closed off for offshore people, there might have been many who thought to try their luck with the GTI visa program.


Mayur, did you hear back from ACS?


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Mayur, did you hear back from ACS?


Hey hello! 

Not yet. Nothing at all. It's been so many weeks. I will be dropping them an email to understand the status. Actually I'm scared to email them, lest they feel rushed and reject me lol 🤣

Regards
Mayur


----------



## kundikoi

max047 said:


> What I can not understand is the logic of processing arbitrary applications,


if by 'arbitrary' you mean the ones that get picked up in a few weeks rather than months, this was discussed to death on the forum already - they're simply better than all others and clearly satisfy all the visa criteria at the time of submission.

they might also have figured out some decent algorithm in the back-end to pop these to the top of the evaluation pile (>FWHIT jobs, onshore/HK, priority sectors, filled out & strong nominator forms and/or peak industry body ref's, etc)


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hey hello!
> 
> Not yet. Nothing at all. It's been so many weeks. I will be dropping them an email to understand the status. Actually I'm scared to email them, lest they feel rushed and reject me lol 🤣
> 
> Regards
> Mayur


Yeah,, just wait. No news is good news!


----------



## Sriv2021

Any new visa grants lately?


----------



## Fo1991

one in our group
direct grant today
Lodge July 23
Direct Grant
PhD Computer Science 2018
Research Assistant Professor ,China
Postdoc,China
Sector Data Science 
Citation 591 Hindex 14
Reviewer of Ranked Journals
Committeee Member of IEEE computational intelligence Society
....


----------



## max047

kundikoi said:


> if by 'arbitrary' you mean the ones that get picked up in a few weeks rather than months, this was discussed to death on the forum already - they're simply better than all others and clearly satisfy all the visa criteria at the time of submission.
> 
> they might also have figured out some decent algorithm in the back-end to pop these to the top of the evaluation pile (>FWHIT jobs, onshore/HK, priority sectors, filled out & strong nominator forms and/or peak industry body ref's, etc)


Thanks for the reply, since I'm new here, I surely miss those... Thanks again


----------



## smitabasky

Fo1991 said:


> one in our group
> direct grant today
> Lodge July 23
> Direct Grant
> PhD Computer Science 2018
> Research Assistant Professor ,China
> Postdoc,China
> Sector Data Science
> Citation 591 Hindex 14
> Reviewer of Ranked Journals
> Committeee Member of IEEE computational intelligence Society
> ....


What do you mean by direct grant?


----------



## djaiy

Do Australian permanent residents can register for DFAT Flight facilitation on their first entry?


----------



## NB

djaiy said:


> Do Australian permanent residents can register for DFAT Flight facilitation on their first entry?


A permanent resident has rights to enter Australia 
It’s immaterial whether it’s a first entry or repeat
Cheers


----------



## GTI2020

Hi, I have granted 858 (offshore) on DEC 2020, I havent made to Australia yet and considering the ongoing situation it seems impossible to enter Australia before the date of first arrival (DEC 2021). Can we propose a new entry date or how easily can we extend our date of first arrival? Anyone in similar situation?


----------



## NB

GTI2020 said:


> Hi, I have granted 858 (offshore) on DEC 2020, I havent made to Australia yet and considering the ongoing situation it seems impossible to enter Australia before the date of first arrival (DEC 2021). Can we propose a new entry date or how easily can we extend our date of first arrival? Anyone in similar situation?


Due to covid, all initial entry date requirements have been waived off
You can enter anytime within 5 years from the date of the grant
Cheers


----------



## Dr.A

is it necessary to have a proof of english proficieny for the primary applicant who obtained PhD in United states and studied bachelors and masters in english language as well?


----------



## GTI2020

NB said:


> Due to covid, all initial entry date requirements have been waived off
> You can enter anytime within 5 years from the date of the grant
> Cheers


Thank you for your message. Thats indeed great if its true. Can you please share the official link of this news, it would be a great relief to me.


----------



## Greg86

GTI2020 said:


> Hi, I have granted 858 (offshore) on DEC 2020, I havent made to Australia yet and considering the ongoing situation it seems impossible to enter Australia before the date of first arrival (DEC 2021). Can we propose a new entry date or how easily can we extend our date of first arrival? Anyone in similar situation?


Hi aren't you exempt from entry ban to aus now, since you have a 858 visa (which means you are a permanent resident). Or unless you do first entry and activate your PR you are not exempt ???


----------



## Bayleaf

Dr.A said:


> is it necessary to have a proof of english proficieny for the primary applicant who obtained PhD in United states and studied bachelors and masters in english language as well?


I'm not sure what does the academic transcript look like in the US, but in Australia the "Australian Higher Education
Graduation Statement" (normally comes with the academic transcripts) has a sentence stating that all instructions were in English, so I provided that for my English proficiency evidence. To minimise the chances of getting s56, better provide documents that supports that all instructions were in English.



GTI2020 said:


> Thank you for your message. Thats indeed great if its true. Can you please share the official link of this news, it would be a great relief to me.


Read this


----------



## GTI2020

Greg86 said:


> Hi aren't you exempt from entry ban to aus now, since you have a 858 visa (which means you are a permanent resident). Or unless you do first entry and activate your PR you are not exempt ???


Thanks. I am trying to make my first entry but the flight fare to AUS has reached around 12000 AUD. So I was wondering if there is no limit on the entry date for the newly granted PR, I was thinking to stay in US for more 2 years for training and then make first entry to AUS.


----------



## Dr.A

Bayleaf said:


> I'm not sure what does the academic transcript look like in the US, but in Australia the "Australian Higher Education
> Graduation Statement" (normally comes with the academic transcripts) has a sentence stating that all instructions were in English, so I provided that for my English proficiency evidence. To minimise the chances of getting s56, better provide documents that supports that all instructions were in English.
> Thank you @Bayleaf
> 
> Read this


----------



## djaiy

Thanks


----------



## Ragav_rk

Hi folks, 

I wanna clarify few things now, I’m gonna try for GTI Visa in Australia, I will mention my portfolio below.
Age: 30 
Qualification: 15 ( BTECH) 
Skilled spouse: 10 
English: 10 
Overseas experience: 6.2 ( still working) 
Designation: Senior Software Engineer 
ACS: Done ( as usual detected 3 years) 
My question is I’m currently working as a senior software engineer ( testing) in india. My remuneration would be around INR12LPA. In Australian market if I could’ve got a job remuneration possibly around ( 130k to 180k) source( seek, indeed, LinkedIn). Can I show this as proof, and express my interest towards GTI? or am I need to get a job offer with 154k$ ?
Please, kindly advice me for this


----------



## mayurgupta70

Ragav_rk said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I wanna clarify few things now, I’m gonna try for GTI Visa in Australia, I will mention my portfolio below.
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15 ( BTECH)
> Skilled spouse: 10
> English: 10
> Overseas experience: 6.2 ( still working)
> Designation: Senior Software Engineer
> ACS: Done ( as usual detected 3 years)
> My question is I’m currently working as a senior software engineer ( testing) in india. My remuneration would be around INR12LPA. In Australian market if I could’ve got a job remuneration possibly around ( 130k to 180k) source( seek, indeed, LinkedIn). Can I show this as proof, and express my interest towards GTI? or am I need to get a job offer with 154k$ ?
> Please, kindly advice me for this


Hi there, 

Would like to understand if you have any international patents, publications etc or any professional memberships etc? Or it would be helpful if you have presented at any high profile international conferences. Also, do you currently have a nominator from Australia?


----------



## Ragav_rk

Hi mate, 

yes, I do have an Australian nominator. But, unfortunately I don’t have any other criteria’s you mentioned above. I can get an appreciation letter from my employer, and current evidence that I can show my performance based script works! Is that helpful for now?


----------



## NB

Ragav_rk said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> yes, I do have an Australian nominator. But, unfortunately I don’t have any other criteria’s you mentioned above. I can get an appreciation letter from my employer, and current evidence that I can show my performance based script works! Is that helpful for now?


Why don’t you try for 186 ?
Cheers


----------



## Ragav_rk

NB said:


> Why don’t you try for 186 ?
> Cheers


even I am trying that too but it's very hard to find an employer to sponsor


----------



## beib1

Hello! I have some questions about partners (relating to visa 858) if anyone may have any wisdom to share.

I submitted the EOI in March this year, and thinking and worrying more about it as time goes on. Should I have mentioned anything about my partner in the EOI form? I submitted Form 1000 and answered all questions etc but didn't mention anything about my partner as there were no questions about it that I remember. But starting to worry a bit now.. Is it only at the next stage of the process where a partner is added? 

Also, has anyone successfully added a partner where you are not married? We are not married, and unfortunately have been apart for the past year (we are from different countries and got stranded apart due to covid). But we have been together for 8 years (about 7 of those together in the same country). We have hundreds of photos together (anniversaries, trips etc), flights together for holidays, have lived together etc. So loads of evidence that it's a real relationship, but no marriage cert. Could this be an issue? 

Thanks in advance. And all the best to everyone with your applications!


----------



## Bayleaf

beib1 said:


> Hello! I have some questions about partners (relating to visa 858) if anyone may have any wisdom to share.
> 
> I submitted the EOI in March this year, and thinking and worrying more about it as time goes on. Should I have mentioned anything about my partner in the EOI form? I submitted Form 1000 and answered all questions etc but didn't mention anything about my partner as there were no questions about it that I remember. But starting to worry a bit now.. Is it only at the next stage of the process where a partner is added?
> 
> Also, has anyone successfully added a partner where you are not married? We are not married, and unfortunately have been apart for the past year (we are from different countries and got stranded apart due to covid). But we have been together for 8 years (about 7 of those together in the same country). We have hundreds of photos together (anniversaries, trips etc), flights together for holidays, have lived together etc. So loads of evidence that it's a real relationship, but no marriage cert. Could this be an issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance. And all the best to everyone with your applications!


Your EOI will mainly be assessed based on your qualification, professional experience and achievements. Whether you have a partner or not is irrelevant during the EOI stage.

You might be ok if you have substantial amount of evidence to support that you are indeed in a de facto relationship. Please refer to this page to see what evidence you can provide to prove your de facto relationship.


----------



## a2020

Is the GTI processing time faster than 189/190?


----------



## DocHarp

Ragav_rk said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I wanna clarify few things now, I’m gonna try for GTI Visa in Australia, I will mention my portfolio below.
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15 ( BTECH)
> Skilled spouse: 10
> English: 10
> Overseas experience: 6.2 ( still working)
> Designation: Senior Software Engineer
> ACS: Done ( as usual detected 3 years)
> My question is I’m currently working as a senior software engineer ( testing) in india. My remuneration would be around INR12LPA. In Australian market if I could’ve got a job remuneration possibly around ( 130k to 180k) source( seek, indeed, LinkedIn). Can I show this as proof, and express my interest towards GTI? or am I need to get a job offer with 154k$ ?
> Please, kindly advice me for this


I don’t know what most of the numbers and abbreviations mean in your profile but to answer your question at the end, yes - you can use job postings as proof of your ability to reach the high income threshold. 

It doesn’t hurt to submit an EOI but this visa does specifically seek people who have international recognization as a testament to their “global talent” so you would need to demonstrate that in your EOI. I recommend reading through this forum (from the very beginning) as there as many tips and hidden gems that can help you construct a strong story in your EOI. Good luck.


----------



## darkknight2099

Ragav_rk said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I wanna clarify few things now, I’m gonna try for GTI Visa in Australia, I will mention my portfolio below.
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15 ( BTECH)
> Skilled spouse: 10
> English: 10
> Overseas experience: 6.2 ( still working)
> Designation: Senior Software Engineer
> ACS: Done ( as usual detected 3 years)
> My question is I’m currently working as a senior software engineer ( testing) in india. My remuneration would be around INR12LPA. In Australian market if I could’ve got a job remuneration possibly around ( 130k to 180k) source( seek, indeed, LinkedIn). Can I show this as proof, and express my interest towards GTI? or am I need to get a job offer with 154k$ ?
> Please, kindly advice me for this


GTI is not points test visa, therfore your points does not matter at all even if you have 110 points. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

a2020 said:


> Is the GTI processing time faster than 189/190?


In the current circumstances, definitely yes.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Ragav_rk said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> yes, I do have an Australian nominator. But, unfortunately I don’t have any other criteria’s you mentioned above. I can get an appreciation letter from my employer, and current evidence that I can show my performance based script works! Is that helpful for now?


I would advice to read the specifications of the GTI visa carefully and make a decision. You need to prove that you are currently prominent globally and internationally recognised in your sector. Having a profile with the points I mentioned would be highly recommended and necessary to get an UID.

However, I'm not an immigration agent and hence cannot know for sure what the outcome might be in your case. You can try your luck by submitting an EOI.


----------



## GPT26

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI last April. However, until now, there are still no update on my application. Target sector applied for was FinTech and salary is above threshold. However, I did not have a nominator. During that time, the requirement of ACS before applying to them as their nominator was the UID. Recently, this has changed and applicants can now apply for ACS nomination even without a UID. In this case, should I start the application for an ACS nomination and resubmit a new EOI if I got successfully nominated or wait and hope for the UID then apply for the ACS nomination after?

Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions.


----------



## darkknight2099

GPT26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last April. However, until now, there are still no update on my application. Target sector applied for was FinTech and salary is above threshold. However, I did not have a nominator. During that time, the requirement of ACS before applying to them as their nominator was the UID. Recently, this has changed and applicants can now apply for ACS nomination even without a UID. In this case, should I start the application for an ACS nomination and resubmit a new EOI if I got successfully nominated or wait and hope for the UID then apply for the ACS nomination after?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions.


If you notice lately that DHA stopped sending UID to people without a nominator. You will most likely get a RFI for a nominator.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

GPT26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last April. However, until now, there are still no update on my application. Target sector applied for was FinTech and salary is above threshold. However, I did not have a nominator. During that time, the requirement of ACS before applying to them as their nominator was the UID. Recently, this has changed and applicants can now apply for ACS nomination even without a UID. In this case, should I start the application for an ACS nomination and resubmit a new EOI if I got successfully nominated or wait and hope for the UID then apply for the ACS nomination after?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions.


Hello there

Are you waiting for UID since April 2020 or April 2021? In case it's the latter then I'd advice to start application for nomination to ACS in the meantime while the DHA is still clearing the applications as of October 2020.


----------



## GPT26

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello there
> 
> Are you waiting for UID since April 2020 or April 2021? In case it's the latter then I'd advice to start application for nomination to ACS in the meantime while the DHA is still clearing the applications as of October 2020.


April 2021. Thanks!


----------



## mayurgupta70

GPT26 said:


> April 2021. Thanks!


Yes, please apply to ACS for nomination. All the best!


----------



## GPT26

Hi,

Could there be a difference between the ACS skills assessment process and the ACS nominations process? Say, previously your skills have already been assessed successfully by ACS. And this time you require the nomination from them for the Global Talent Visa. Will it help to let them know that previously you have already gotten their "nod" in terms of your skills and talents?

Thank again for your replies and suggestions.


----------



## darkknight2099

GPT26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could there be a difference between the ACS skills assessment process and the ACS nominations process? Say, previously your skills have already been assessed successfully by ACS. And this time you require the nomination from them for the Global Talent Visa. Will it help to let them know that previously you have already gotten their "nod" in terms of your skills and talents?
> 
> Thank again for your replies and suggestions.


These two are not releated 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## GPT26

darkknight2099 said:


> These two are not releated
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks


----------



## beib1

Bayleaf said:


> Your EOI will mainly be assessed based on your qualification, professional experience and achievements. Whether you have a partner or not is irrelevant during the EOI stage.
> 
> You might be ok if you have substantial amount of evidence to support that you are indeed in a de facto relationship. Please refer to this page to see what evidence you can provide to prove your de facto relationship.


Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Pavel85

Hi all. Got our family PR approved last week.

Timeline:
EOI application submitted: 8.12.2020
EOI accepted: 29.5.2021
Application submitted: 11.6.20221
S56 received for health examinations: 29.6.2021
Health examinations done: 30.7.2021
Medical clearance: 2.8.2021
PR approval received: 3.8.2021
I applied under Medtech (onshore), several papers, and national and international conferences.

Thanks to all members of the forum for their help.
Good luck to all applicants!!


----------



## darkknight2099

Pavel85 said:


> Hi all. Got our family PR approved last week.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI application submitted: 8.12.2020
> EOI accepted: 29.5.2021
> Application submitted: 11.6.20221
> S56 received for health examinations: 29.6.2021
> Health examinations done: 30.7.2021
> Medical clearance: 2.8.2021
> PR approval received: 3.8.2021
> I applied under Medtech (onshore), several papers, and national and international conferences.
> 
> Thanks to all members of the forum for their help.
> Good luck to all applicants!!


Congratulations! If you don't mind me asking, How many papers? And do you have salary above the the FWHI.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgt

still processing October or auto reply changed to Nov??


----------



## mayurgupta70

bgt said:


> still processing October or auto reply changed to Nov??


Hi There

Checked this morning with a friend. It is still showing as October 2020. This was the auto reply today morning - it was written that the auto reply was updated on July 8th and they are currently processing October 2020. 

Looks like we have hit a wall this time. No other way out but to patiently wait. Hope everyone gets what they want after this waiting game. Cheers!


----------



## AGT3310

bgt said:


> still processing October or auto reply changed to Nov??





mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Checked this morning with a friend. It is still showing as October 2020. This was the auto reply today morning - it was written that the auto reply was updated on July 8th and they are currently processing October 2020.
> 
> Looks like we have hit a wall this time. No other way out but to patiently wait. Hope everyone gets what they want after this waiting game. Cheers!


Endless waiting!


----------



## marjaf

Hi there, 
I have submitted my EOI in 15th November 2020 and still waiting for the response. At that time they didn’t ask for a nomination therefore I didn’t apply for a nomination. Is that okay for my case?


----------



## mayurgupta70

marjaf said:


> Hi there,
> I have submitted my EOI in 15th November 2020 and still waiting for the response. At that time they didn’t ask for a nomination therefore I didn’t apply for a nomination. Is that okay for my case?


It's better you get one in advance, I feel they may give a RFI for nominator.


----------



## marjaf

Thanks for your response, I already have one but I haven’t submitted his details yet. Do you recommend to submit it now or I should wait until they ask me about a nomination?


----------



## mayurgupta70

marjaf said:


> Thanks for your response, I already have one but I haven’t submitted his details yet. Do you recommend to submit it now or I should wait until they ask me about a nomination?


That's fantastic. I'd recommend submit it instead of waiting for a RFI - nothing beats getting a UID without any RFI.  

Again, I'm not an immigration agent and I urge you to take your own decision. Cheers!


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi,
I submitted my application back in DEC 2020 and like many havent heard anything. My field is DigiTech (i believe it was called something else at that time). My profile is as follow

PhD in Computer Science from University of the Sunshine Coast under common wealth scholarship
Just submitted the final thesis
2 Innovation Patents
6 International Peer-Reviewed Publications
Have done many IT projects with councils and handled projects by the university while in Australia.

My questions are as follow:
1. I have obtained the FORM1000 from my supervisor and I intend to submit it now as i did not at that time. What is the process?
2. It looks like you have to send an email to [email protected] but what details do you need to identify your EOI? passport no? any hints on how to do would be good.
3. Should I put my profession as => Software and application programmer OR University Lecturer considering my PhD in form 1000?
4. Since I am unemployed at this time Do I need to write the expected salary in form 1000?


Thanks


----------



## AGT3310

marjaf said:


> Hi there,
> I have submitted my EOI in 15th November 2020 and still waiting for the response. At that time they didn’t ask for a nomination therefore I didn’t apply for a nomination. Is that okay for my case?


I submitted mine on 6 Nov and still waiting too, I do have two nominators.


----------



## Bayleaf

ifithegr8 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my application back in DEC 2020 and like many havent heard anything. My field is DigiTech (i believe it was called something else at that time). My profile is as follow
> 
> PhD in Computer Science from University of the Sunshine Coast under common wealth scholarship
> Just submitted the final thesis
> 2 Innovation Patents
> 6 International Peer-Reviewed Publications
> Have done many IT projects with councils and handled projects by the university while in Australia.
> 
> My questions are as follow:
> 1. I have obtained the FORM1000 from my supervisor and I intend to submit it now as i did not at that time. What is the process?
> 2. It looks like you have to send an email to [email protected] but what details do you need to identify your EOI? passport no? any hints on how to do would be good.


Read this


----------



## ifithegr8

What about these in case of PhD. They know that you are not going to get 160k just after completing PhD?


----------



## kundikoi

ifithegr8 said:


> What about these in case of PhD. They know that you are not going to get 160k just after completing PhD?


just to be clear, this field is meant to be filled out by the nominator and not the nominee. 

but to answer your question, yes of course the Dept knows that most fresh grads are unlikely to get >FWHIT "just after completing PhD". that said, some might consider indicating "$X upon commencement, $Y in 3-5-10 years time" as a somewhat more advanced answer.


----------



## Tobisu

Thanks you all, especially those who spent a lot of time on answersing other people's quesitions. My PR visa is granted today. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## a2020

Tobisu said:


> Thanks you all, especially those who spent a lot of time on answersing other people's quesitions. My PR visa is granted today. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats, can you please share a bit about your profile


----------



## bala21ot

Tobisu said:


> Thanks you all, especially those who spent a lot of time on answersing other people's quesitions. My PR visa is granted today. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats


----------



## Meher_0519

Few Questions after EOI Submission -
1. Do they contact the nominator? If yes, then is it via email or phone?
2. Who's sender of UID? I.e. which email address does it come from? To make sure it doesn't go into Junk/Spam folders.

---------------------------------------------
Did Anyone receive UID/RFI after submitting the EOI in June?


----------



## darkknight2099

Meher_0519 said:


> Few Questions after EOI Submission -
> 1. Do they contact the nominator? If yes, then is it via email or phone?
> 2. Who's sender of UID? I.e. which email address does it come from? To make sure it doesn't go into Junk/Spam folders.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Did Anyone receive UID/RFI after submitting the EOI in June?


1 Yes, both are possible
2 the same email globaltalent 
3 remove the spam filter for your own sake, make everything deliver to your inbox, and delete the spam by yourself


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

Hi all
I would recommend that you turn off the spam filter of gmail. To do that make a filter to deliver messages greater than 1 byte to your inbox and any less then 2 bytes to your inbox. 
This way you will never fear that you missed an important email. The downside is to handle spam yourself.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hi All,

Attached is the screenshot of the auto reply from global talent mail address. It states that nominator is required for getting invited. This is not what it initially was when I submitted in Feb. Please make note. Thanks!


----------



## alfacreator

October is just forever. No movement from quite some time.


----------



## Meher_0519

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Attached is the screenshot of the auto reply from global talent mail address. It states that nominator is required for getting invited. This is not what it initially was when I submitted in Feb. Please make note. Thanks!
> View attachment 100096


Who did you send email to?


----------



## darkknight2099

Meher_0519 said:


> Who did you send email to?


Contact us

If you wish to discuss the program further, contact the Global Talent Officer for your region.

Australia - Email [email protected]

Europe (including Israel and the United Kingdom) - Email [email protected]

Hong Kong - Email [email protected]

North Asia - Email [email protected]

South East Asia - Email [email protected]

South Asia - Email [email protected]

The Americas - Email [email protected]

Prospective applicants from other regions should contact [email protected].






Contact us


Contact details of the Global Talent Officers to discuss about the Global Talent Visa Program.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

Meher_0519 said:


> Who did you send email to?


I sent some additional documents to [email protected] and this was in the FAQs of the auto reply.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hello all, 

For every one who had a query about the initial entry date to Australia after getting visa, please refer to the below details. This was in the FAQs of the auto reply I received when I submitted some additional documents.


----------



## smitabasky

https://www.innovationaus.com/govt-backs-significant-skilled-migration-overhaul/


----------



## EuniGTI

Dear All,

I got a lot of help from this community. 
I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.

Digitech (offshore)
11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
Major domestic and international media articles (300+)

===

EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)

RFI received : 2 June 2021 
There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
_1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._

I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.

RFI reply : 14 June.

In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.

UID Received : 23 June

VISA Application : 28 July 

Medical Check : 3 August 
Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August

VISA Approved : 11 August 

===

The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.

Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best 😊 🎉

If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator, 
Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.

If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.

[email protected]




__





Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo


Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals




wisekangaroo.com





Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
Thank you


----------



## bala21ot

EuniGTI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this community.
> I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.
> 
> Digitech (offshore)
> 11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
> Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
> Major domestic and international media articles (300+)
> 
> ===
> 
> EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)
> 
> RFI received : 2 June 2021
> There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
> _1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
> 2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._
> 
> I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
> Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
> Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.
> 
> RFI reply : 14 June.
> 
> In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.
> 
> UID Received : 23 June
> 
> VISA Application : 28 July
> 
> Medical Check : 3 August
> Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August
> 
> VISA Approved : 11 August
> 
> ===
> 
> The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
> He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.
> 
> Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
> I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best 😊 🎉
> 
> If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator,
> Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.
> 
> If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wisekangaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
> Thank you


Congratulations


----------



## darkknight2099

EuniGTI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this community.
> I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.
> 
> Digitech (offshore)
> 11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
> Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
> Major domestic and international media articles (300+)
> 
> ===
> 
> EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)
> 
> RFI received : 2 June 2021
> There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
> _1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
> 2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._
> 
> I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
> Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
> Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.
> 
> RFI reply : 14 June.
> 
> In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.
> 
> UID Received : 23 June
> 
> VISA Application : 28 July
> 
> Medical Check : 3 August
> Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August
> 
> VISA Approved : 11 August
> 
> ===
> 
> The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
> He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.
> 
> Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
> I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best
> 
> If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator,
> Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.
> 
> If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wisekangaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
> Thank you


Nice try.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## ifithegr8

Just submitted a request to update my EOI and the response was updated on 8th July and it says they are still on Oct 20. However, on facebook i saw someone was sent RFI and he submitted in Dec 20


----------



## Kadherin

Just a quick update as it seems many of you are inquiring about the current dates:

EOI submitted 26/01/2021
RFI: 11/08/2021

So they are definitely looking into January cases. Fingers crossed they will be happy. They asked for my current employment status as I left Australia in the meantime.


----------



## mayurgupta70

Kadherin said:


> Just a quick update as it seems many of you are inquiring about the current dates:
> 
> EOI submitted 26/01/2021
> RFI: 11/08/2021
> 
> So they are definitely looking into January cases. Fingers crossed they will be happy. They asked for my current employment status as I left Australia in the meantime.


Hi there, great to hear they are moving things. Can you please elaborate on your profile. 

Are you eligible for priority processing? Did you already submit a nominator and how about the FWHIT. 

Just checking to see how they're picking. Thank you and all the best for your application!


----------



## tabotabo

EuniGTI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this community.
> I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.
> 
> Digitech (offshore)
> 11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
> Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
> Major domestic and international media articles (300+)
> 
> ===
> 
> EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)
> 
> RFI received : 2 June 2021
> There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
> _1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
> 2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._
> 
> I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
> Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
> Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.
> 
> RFI reply : 14 June.
> 
> In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.
> 
> UID Received : 23 June
> 
> VISA Application : 28 July
> 
> Medical Check : 3 August
> Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August
> 
> VISA Approved : 11 August
> 
> ===
> 
> The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
> He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.
> 
> Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
> I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best 😊 🎉
> 
> If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator,
> Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.
> 
> If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wisekangaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
> Thank you


Congratulation!
May I know you haven't asked for Police clearance?
Thx.


----------



## EuniGTI

tabotabo said:


> Congratulation!
> May I know you haven't asked for Police clearance?
> Thx.


Since Police clearance is a required document, we submitted the document together in advance when applying for a visa.
We applied for a visa after completing all the preparations to avoid additional document requests as much as possible.
As a result, I was able to get the results faster than I thought.


----------



## abdul88

EuniGTI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this community.
> I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.
> 
> Digitech (offshore)
> 11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
> Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
> Major domestic and international media articles (300+)
> 
> ===
> 
> EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)
> 
> RFI received : 2 June 2021
> There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
> _1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
> 2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._
> 
> I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
> Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
> Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.
> 
> RFI reply : 14 June.
> 
> In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.
> 
> UID Received : 23 June
> 
> VISA Application : 28 July
> 
> Medical Check : 3 August
> Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August
> 
> VISA Approved : 11 August
> 
> ===
> 
> The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
> He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.
> 
> Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
> I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best 😊 🎉
> 
> If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator,
> Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.
> 
> If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wisekangaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
> Thank you



Congratulation Now, as u have PR... u can be a nominator


----------



## MWP

EuniGTI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this community.
> I am happy to share timeline with my visa approval.
> 
> Digitech (offshore)
> 11+ Yrs of ICT experience, Above the FWHIT
> Master's degree, master's thesis, publications, certificates, awards
> Major domestic and international media articles (300+)
> 
> ===
> 
> EOI Submission : Early November 2020 (Submitted without Migration Agent assistance)
> 
> RFI received : 2 June 2021
> There were 2 RFI questions I received (requires a reply within 14 days)
> _1.Please provide further evidence of professional achievements such as weblinks to interviews, media articles or press releases where you and your projects have been featured or mentioned.
> 2.Evidence that you have a nominator who is an Australian citizen or permanent resident, an eligible New Zealand citizen*, or an Australian organisation, who has a national reputation in the target sector._
> 
> I have contacted several Migration Agents for advice and help regarding RFI.
> Finally, I chose Atul, an agent who can help me find Nominator including ACS, and signed the contract the very next day.
> Immediately before the 14th of the answer date, I obtained the Nominator and received Form 1000 and a letter of recommendation, and sent an answer to the RFI question.
> 
> RFI reply : 14 June.
> 
> In the meantime, ACS also contacted us, but we already had Nominator, so ACS asked us to withdraw the nomination request.
> 
> UID Received : 23 June
> 
> VISA Application : 28 July
> 
> Medical Check : 3 August
> Medical check results submitted to the Australian Department of Home Affairs : 6 August
> 
> VISA Approved : 11 August
> 
> ===
> 
> The best thing I've done this year is to meet Atul.
> He was with me from the RFI stage of my GTI visa, and I was able to process very easily with his passionate help and quick feedback.
> 
> Without his help, positive results would not have been expected.
> I highly admire his professionalism and strongly recommend it. He's the best 😊 🎉
> 
> If you have difficulty replying to RFI as shown above, or if you want to get advice and help from Nominator,
> Or if you want to proceed with the GTI Visa process more easily, please contact Atul.
> 
> If you contact him through Eunice's introduction, you will be able to receive a very kind reply.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo - Wisekangaroo
> 
> 
> Wisekangaroo migration agents provide individuals & businesses with the latest & most appropriate immigration strategies. Let's have a chat about your goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wisekangaroo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who is preparing for GTI Visa, cheer up and I hope you have good results.
> Thank you


This is awesome for me to hear... I just found this forum this week and although I'm close to the end of the process, it gives me confidence on how fast this final part might take. 

I just completed my medical and submitted the final paper work on the 10th of August and hoping for a quick approval on the visa. I'm in DigiTech (Cybersecurity) and although living in Australia for the past two years, I'm currently in the US and have a flight scheduled back to Australia on the 28th. My hope is that I can get the PR in time to be allowed in without the need for an exemption, which will be much harder to get I believe. I will keep everyone updated on my approval and once complete, will add my full timeline.


----------



## NB

MWP said:


> This is awesome for me to hear... I just found this forum this week and although I'm close to the end of the process, it gives me confidence on how fast this final part might take.
> 
> I just completed my medical and submitted the final paper work on the 10th of August and hoping for a quick approval on the visa. I'm in DigiTech (Cybersecurity) and although living in Australia for the past two years, I'm currently in the US and have a flight scheduled back to Australia on the 28th. My hope is that I can get the PR in time to be allowed in without the need for an exemption, which will be much harder to get I believe. I will keep everyone updated on my approval and once complete, will add my full timeline.


If you are not a PR holder, how do you expect to be allowed to enter Australia?
Have you got an exception?
Cheers


----------



## MWP

NB said:


> If you are not a PR holder, how do you expect to be allowed to enter Australia?
> Have you got an exception?
> Cheers


My hope is based on the fast approval times recently (1 or 2 weeks) that I will have my PR prior to my flight. If that isn’t the case, I’ll submit for an exemption a week prior to my flight. If all else fails, I’ll reschedule, but that will be difficult with most airlines suspending flights between the US and Australia starting September 1st. Im also being sponsored by my company and been working with BAL on the GTI visa process, so getting some input from them on possible expectations for travel back to Australia.
Lots of hoping on my part 😬


----------



## Kadherin

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi there, great to hear they are moving things. Can you please elaborate on your profile.
> 
> Are you eligible for priority processing? Did you already submit a nominator and how about the FWHIT.
> 
> Just checking to see how they're picking. Thank you and all the best for your application!


My profile:
MedTech (actively working as a doctor)
PhD in Immunology November 2017
IF over 120, citations>500. H index 13.

My PhD is not really related to my every day job and is not in the epicentre of my life anymore though would like to return to it at a later stage and still doing some collaborations with others. 

My nominator was my boss, fellow doctor. 

FWHIT: way below threshold. When considering overtime (as per immigration one should not do that) close to it. 

FYI: my application was definitely not outstanding as 7 months passed for an RFI🙂. 

I'm trying to be hopeful as I have a job offer waiting there.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

My current income is roughly 144K AUD; however, I am anticipating an offer from a world-class firm with a salary substantially more than FWHIT. However, this deal is only available in my home country.

Can I use this offer as proof that I earn more than FWHIT and therefore my file should then be prioritized?


----------



## smitabasky

Kadherin said:


> Just a quick update as it seems many of you are inquiring about the current dates:
> 
> EOI submitted 26/01/2021
> RFI: 11/08/2021
> 
> So they are definitely looking into January cases. Fingers crossed they will be happy. They asked for my current employment status as I left Australia in the meantime.


That's great, not very sure maybe case by case..I applied in Nov..still no response..waiting is on.


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> That's great, not very sure maybe case by case..I applied in Nov..still no response..waiting is on.


Hello! 

I wanted to check with you, did you submit a nominator along with your EOI? I'm wondering if DHA is picking profiles with nominators only. I saw in their auto reply recently that without nominator, we may not be invited at all. I'm guessing they're not even looking at profiles without a nominator, let alone giving RFI for nominator. Just my thoughts based on observations. Do let me know.


----------



## darkknight2099

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> My current income is roughly 144K AUD; however, I am anticipating an offer from a world-class firm with a salary substantially more than FWHIT. However, this deal is only available in my home country.
> 
> Can I use this offer as proof that I earn more than FWHIT and therefore my file should then be prioritized?


They are interested to see if you can get the same in Australia. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to check with you, did you submit a nominator along with your EOI? I'm wondering if DHA is picking profiles with nominators only. I saw in their auto reply recently that without nominator, we may not be invited at all. I'm guessing they're not even looking at profiles without a nominator, let alone giving RFI for nominator. Just my thoughts based on observations. Do let me know.


You need a nominator, there are no two ways about it. It is better to get one and submit the form 1000 before it is too late. You might get a direct rejection without even a RFI.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

darkknight2099 said:


> You need a nominator, there are no two ways about it. It is better to get one and submit the form 1000 before it is too late. You might get a direct rejection without even a RFI.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Exactly my point. Even I feel that even though initially it was not mandatory, they've made it mandatory recently that would warrant direct rejection.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Exactly my point. Even I feel that even though initially it was not mandatory, they've made it mandatory recently that would warrant direct rejection.


I guess they can just reject me now (I would prefer that, it's been 9 months) . I didn't submit any nominator info.


----------



## darkknight2099

expfr20 said:


> I guess they can just reject me now (I would prefer that, it's been 9 months) . I didn't submit any nominator info.


Submit ASAP

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> I guess they can just reject me now (I would prefer that, it's been 9 months) . I didn't submit any nominator info.


I'm afraid of the same. ACS denied me too!  
Trying to get a nominator, but it ain't easy. Fingers crossed 🤞😔 Hope it works out for you too 👍


----------



## expfr20

darkknight2099 said:


> Submit ASAP
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Nah, I will wait.


mayurgupta70 said:


> I'm afraid of the same. ACS denied me too!
> Trying to get a nominator, but it ain't easy. Fingers crossed 🤞😔 Hope it works out for you too 👍


Oh, so sorry to hear. I don't want to whine but it's ridiculous how they deny many people who are non-AUS educated or live offshore. I hope you find one. I have connections in every other continent except Australia. I think I will just see if they reject me (probably they will) or ask for a nominator. Then I will decide what to do. Good luck to you.


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to check with you, did you submit a nominator along with your EOI? I'm wondering if DHA is picking profiles with nominators only. I saw in their auto reply recently that without nominator, we may not be invited at all. I'm guessing they're not even looking at profiles without a nominator, let alone giving RFI for nominator. Just my thoughts based on observations. Do let me know.


Hello,

I did submit nominator, but in March, didn't know it is mandatory..When I submitted, I didn't put all my details submitted EOI without much preparation & research. I did update some documents later on. I have Ph.D., post-doc from US year 2009, 2011, 30+ publication, book chapter, around 450 citations, 2 patents..work experience 8+ digitech

<*SNIP*> 9

I think when you apply, GTI officers see who are exceptional they offer them quickly, then they see who are below get rejected, and people who are in the middle wait...just my observation..I have updated my documents around Feb, after 4 months of EOI submission. The waiting time has reached 9 months now. Let's see.


----------



## aa11

Hi everyone,

Firstly thanks to all the forum members. As a passive member, I have found this an extremely useful place for information about GTI (especially as I did not use any agent in the process)

Got my visa grant today, pleased to share my profile and timeline in case it helps anyone

Profile - Finance Head of a Healthcare company currently on-shore on a 482 visa. Salary above FWT; no awards or dissertations 

EOI submitted: June 25th 2021
UID received: July 9th 2021
Visa application: July 16 2021
S56 received: July 30 2021 (for spouse's Uni. certificate in order to support Functional ability of English)
S56 submitted: July 30 2021
Visa grant: Aug 12 2021

Some of the key learnings
(a) My only investment (except visa fees) was a 1 hr consultation with Mihan Hannan from Hannan & Tew (he was really helpful, shared some valuable insights which I wasnt aware). I am sure there are other good agents as well, but I highly recommend Mihan - was very genuine and was not trying to be a salesman during the call.

(b) I did not need the medical since my previous tests for 482 was done less than 12 months ago. It definitely saved a lot of time & hassle - so for those on temp visas and planning to apply, please be aware that the previous HAP results are valid for 12 months

(c) Another benefit of applying quickly after temp. visa is that most documents and information are still valid. For e.g. I had to take 2 police clearance certificates from the countries I lived in the last 10 years; I submitted the same for 858 as well

(d) If you working in the Eligible industries and can demonstrate your impact, you can still be eligible for the GTI visa even if you dont have the required skills for that industry (for e.g. I am not a Doctor or PhD, but a MBA)

(e) Once I applied for the visa, was checking my Immi Account & emails regularly on a daily basis. The status change from Visa received to Initial Assessment or from Further Assessment to Finalized happened only when the stage is fully complete (i.e. when the email is also received). So just be patient and there is no need to be checking the Immi Account for the status (I know its easier said than done)

Thanks again and good luck to all the GTI applicants!!


----------



## 0xlepton




----------



## 0xlepton

0xlepton said:


> View attachment 100105


Information received today. If you compare with the last one (shared by some mate several days ago), there is almost no progress since Jun.


----------



## kush0809

Kool Nomad said:


> Got our family PR approved mail last week. Here are the timelines for everyone’s benefit.
> 
> Overall time taken - 2 months, 10 days
> EOI application submitted- 12th of May 2
> EOI accepted - 18th of May 21
> Application submitted - 24th May 21
> First S56 received for POlice clearance - 8th of June 21
> S56 response submitted - 22nd of June 21
> Second S56 received- 8th of July 21
> S56 response submitted -16th of July 21
> PR approval received - 22nd of July 21
> I applied under Digitech. I have 18 years experience across 3 countries, Indian nationality currently based in Singapore. All the best. Keep on!!!


Hi Nomad,
Just wondering, how long it took for you to receive police clearance from India? Looks like u got it withing a week which is great. In VFS website it says that PCC may take upto 8 weeks


----------



## @Ritu88

My PR has been granted today. Here is my timeline:

EOI: End of Nov 2020
UID: 8 May 2021 (No RFI) (We started to apply for PCCs)
Visa application submission: 11 July 2021
Medical requested: 11 July 2021
Medical cleared on: 25th July 2021
s56 for police clearance for my wife: 28th July
s56 response submitted on: 2nd August 
Visa grant: 12 August
Sector: DigiTech (Cybersecurity)
Onshore (postdoc), all degrees from India, reference letters (nomination) from renowned researchers/professors, several first-author publications, several seminar talks, conference technical program committee members, reviewer for journals & conferences...

Thanks to this forum for all the valuable information. Good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## kush0809

@Ritu88 said:


> My PR has been granted today. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI: End of Nov 2020
> UID: 8 May 2021 (No RFI) (We started to apply for PCCs)
> Visa application submission: 11 July 2021
> Medical requested: 11 July 2021
> Medical cleared on: 25th July 2021
> s56 for police clearance for my wife: 28th July
> s56 response submitted on: 2nd August
> Visa grant: 12 August
> Sector: DigiTech (Cybersecurity)
> Onshore (postdoc), all degrees from India, reference letters (nomination) from renowned researchers/professors, several first-author publications, several seminar talks, conference technical program committee members, reviewer for journals & conferences...
> 
> Thanks to this forum for all the valuable information. Good luck to those who are still waiting!


Hi, May I ask how long it took to get your PCC ( WAS IT FROM INDIA)? ....And why was there an S56 query for police clearance for your wife? Did you not submit the PCC with the visa application on July 11?


----------



## @Ritu88

kush0809 said:


> Hi, May I ask how long it took to get your PCC ( WAS IT FROM INDIA)? ....And why was there an S56 query for police clearance for your wife? Did you not submit the PCC with the visa application on July 11?


My Indian PCC took almost 2 months. I applied via VFS Sydney. My wife's Indian PCC took 15 days, as she applied in India. However, I submitted my previous PCC, which I received from the Indian Embassy in France, during the submission of my visa application on 11th July. That's why s56 was for my wife's PCC. Anyway, I submitted my recent Indian PCC along with my wife's PCC on 2nd August.

FYI: I wrote two cover letters explaining the status of Indian PCCs (we had already applied then). In one cover letter, I mentioned my previous PCC, which I received just before coming to Australia in 2019. I think that's why the case officer accepted my previous PCC.


----------



## kush0809

@Ritu88 said:


> My Indian PCC took almost 2 months. I applied via VFS Sydney. My wife's Indian PCC took 15 days, as she applied in India. However, I submitted my previous PCC, which I received from the Indian Embassy in France, during the submission of my visa application on 11th July. That's why s56 was for my wife's PCC. Anyway, I submitted my recent Indian PCC along with my wife's PCC on 2nd August.
> 
> FYI: I wrote two cover letters explaining the status of Indian PCCs (we had already applied then). In one cover letter, I mentioned my previous PCC, which I received just before coming to Australia in 2019. I think that's why the case officer accepted my previous PCC.


Thanks. Indeed helpful. And congratulations. I have also applied for India PCC for me and we wife very recently. Do you suggest I can go ahead and submit the application without Indian PCC ( and write a cover letter stating that we have applied for PCC which may take some time to recieve)?


----------



## @Ritu88

kush0809 said:


> Thanks. Indeed helpful. And congratulations. I have also applied for India PCC for me and we wife very recently. Do you suggest I can go ahead and submit the application without Indian PCC ( and write a cover letter stating that we have applied for PCC which may take some time to recieve)?


I believe you can lodge your application with the cover letters and proof of the PCC applications (that's what I did). Moreover, PCC is not mandatory at the time of visa application. This can help you to get a HAP id for the medical sooner. If they send s56 for PCC later and you cannot provide those within 28 days, you can again inform them regarding the current PCC status.

NB: This is my personal opinion. You need to decide for yourself if this suits you. Hope this helps!


----------



## kush0809

@Ritu88 said:


> I believe you can lodge your application with the cover letters and proof of the PCC applications (that's what I did). Moreover, PCC is not mandatory at the time of visa application. This can help you to get a HAP id for the medical sooner. If they send s56 for PCC later and you cannot provide those within 28 days, you can again inform them regarding the current PCC status.
> 
> NB: This is my personal opinion. You need to decide for yourself if this suits you. Hope this helps!


I understand....many thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## AGT3310

0xlepton said:


> Information received today. If you compare with the last one (shared by some mate several days ago), there is almost no progress since Jun.


So you mean they are processing really slowly since June?


----------



## 0xlepton

AGT3310 said:


> So you mean they are processing really slowly since June?


Yeap. For the Digitech section Oct submissions, they only process about ~20 cases since June.


----------



## thanhquangvn

I graduated Master's in 2017 and don't have any international publications. My major is Cybersecurity, May I apply to this program? By checking on the website, I've seen just don't match about publication.


----------



## AGT3310

0xlepton said:


> Yeap. For the Digitech section Oct submissions, they only process about ~20 cases since June.


I submitted around early Nov 2020 for MedTech, still waiting, frustrating 🙃


----------



## darkknight2099

thanhquangvn said:


> I graduated Master's in 2017 and don't have any international publications. My major is Cybersecurity, May I apply to this program? By checking on the website, I've seen just don't match about publication.


If you have > FWHI you may stand a chance.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgt

Anyone in fintech waiting since 2020?

Thanks


----------



## mayurgupta70

bgt said:


> Anyone in fintech waiting since 2020?
> 
> Thanks


Which month are you looking for? Have you submitted EOI prior to October 2020?


----------



## bgt

I have applied in June but trying to understand which month they are processing for fintech


----------



## mayurgupta70

bgt said:


> I have applied in June but trying to understand which month they are processing for fintech


Ok got your point. Could be that Fintech is proceeding slowly. Meanwhile, I am of the opinion that lately DHA has started looking at profiles with nomination first as it has become mandatory.


----------



## bgt

Have submitted with form 1000 in June..as per the FOI the processing time for fintech is less compared to some other sectors


----------



## mayurgupta70

bgt said:


> Have submitted with form 1000 in June..as per the FOI the processing time for fintech is less compared to some other sectors


True. However the time may vary case by case. Don't worry about it. I wish you all the very best and hope you get the invite soon 😊👍


----------



## max047

Hi all,

When I submit my EOI for the GTI it lopped and lopped and gave an error and while refreshing It prompted the successful submission message. I was worry about the submission and even emailed about by application to official email and got an automated response.

Which left me nothing but submitting another EOI thus I submitted another EOI after 2 months and which went smooth with out any errors. 

Will it be a problem , I know It is not ethical to submit multiple EOIs but damn system does not sent an acknowledgement for confirmation.


----------



## mayurgupta70

max047 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I submit my EOI for the GTI it lopped and lopped and gave an error and while refreshing It prompted the successful submission message. I was worry about the submission and even emailed about by application to official email and got an automated response.
> 
> Which left me nothing but submitting another EOI thus I submitted another EOI after 2 months and which went smooth with out any errors.
> 
> Will it be a problem , I know It is not ethical to submit multiple EOIs but damn system does not sent an acknowledgement for confirmation.


I believe there wouldn't be a problem per se but it'll increase the processing time due to multiple EOI associated with your passport number. But, I'm not a MARA agent and my opinion should not be considered legal advice.


----------



## darkknight2099

max047 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I submit my EOI for the GTI it lopped and lopped and gave an error and while refreshing It prompted the successful submission message. I was worry about the submission and even emailed about by application to official email and got an automated response.
> 
> Which left me nothing but submitting another EOI thus I submitted another EOI after 2 months and which went smooth with out any errors.
> 
> Will it be a problem , I know It is not ethical to submit multiple EOIs but damn system does not sent an acknowledgement for confirmation.


I hear you. A confirmation email would be useful in such cases. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## max047

mayurgupta70 said:


> I believe there wouldn't be a problem per se but it'll increase the processing time due to multiple EOI associated with your passport number. But, I'm not a MARA agent and my opinion should not be considered legal advice.


Thanks


----------



## bgt

mayurgupta70 said:


> True. However the time may vary case by case. Don't worry about it. I wish you all the very best and hope you get the invite soon 😊👍


Thank you…Best of luck for your EOI


----------



## A350

My friend just received rejection. His field is Fintech, age 45, income >153.6k, apply from oversea, no job offer from Australia, no nomination, six published paper, also published a book.
He has successfully managed the biggest liquidation and bankruptcy organization project in China. 
He submitted EOI in Oct 2020, received RFI in June 2021, submitted Form 1000 in June 2021, get rejection this month.
How do you think of this case?


----------



## mayurgupta70

A350 said:


> My friend just received rejection. His field is Fintech, age 45, income >153.6k, apply from oversea, no job offer from Australia, no nomination, six published paper, also published a book.
> He has successfully managed the biggest liquidation and bankruptcy organization project in China.
> He submitted EOI in Oct 2020, received RFI in June 2021, submitted Form 1000 in June 2021, get rejection this month.
> How do you think of this case?


What did they specify for reason for rejection?


----------



## Bayleaf

A350 said:


> My friend just received rejection. His field is Fintech, age 45, income >153.6k, apply from oversea, no job offer from Australia, no nomination, six published paper, also published a book.
> He has successfully managed the biggest liquidation and bankruptcy organization project in China.
> He submitted EOI in Oct 2020, received RFI in June 2021, submitted Form 1000 in June 2021, get rejection this month.
> How do you think of this case?


"_no nomination_" yet "_submitted Form 1000 in June 2021_"?
The fact that he received RFI instead of a direct EOI rejection, makes me think that he might not have provided satisfactory/convincing evidence/documents for the RFI.
In my opinion, I would suggest him to arrange a consultation session with a visa lawyer.



mayurgupta70 said:


> What did they specify for reason for rejection?


To the best of my knowledge, and based on my observation over this thread for the 1+ year, the Department of Home Affairs never specified reasons for EOI rejection. All EOI rejections usually come with a generic email saying the candidates do not meet the listed criteria.

On the other hand if it was a visa application rejection (which rarely happens for visa 858), the department website states that:


> If we refuse your visa, we will tell you:
> 
> why we refused the visa
> whether you have a right to a review of the decision
> We will not refund the application charge if we refuse your application.


----------



## expfr20

A350 said:


> My friend just received rejection. His field is Fintech, age 45, income >153.6k, apply from oversea, no job offer from Australia, no nomination, six published paper, also published a book.
> He has successfully managed the biggest liquidation and bankruptcy organization project in China.
> He submitted EOI in Oct 2020, received RFI in June 2021, submitted Form 1000 in June 2021, get rejection this month.
> How do you think of this case?


Nice. I will just wait for my rejection. Sounds similar to my submission. I am just a few years younger.


----------



## kundikoi

A350 said:


> My friend just received rejection. His field is Fintech, age 45, income >153.6k, apply from oversea, no job offer from Australia, no nomination, six published paper, also published a book.
> He has successfully managed the biggest liquidation and bankruptcy organization project in China.
> He submitted EOI in Oct 2020, received RFI in June 2021, submitted Form 1000 in June 2021, get rejection this month.
> How do you think of this case?


1. They’ve started clamping down on mediocre/ineligible nominators of late, so could be one reason (and it’s much better to get knocked at EOI rather than visa stage on that account). 

2. Age could be a factor - one would most certainly expect a much more illustrious blurb for a 45-yr old (books can be easily self-published these days and he’s clearly not in the academic pathway anyways).

3. Don’t see the Tech from FinTech in the blurb either (nor how a potential FinTech bankruptcy/liquidation that was managed would be an appealing storyline to the Dept). How does one ‘successfully manage’ a bankruptcy anyways?!


----------



## expfr20

I just sent an email with some new information, they are still processing October..


----------



## smitabasky




----------



## smitabasky

expfr20 said:


> I just sent an email with some new information, they are still processing October..


I think they forgot to update October is staying FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Fo1991

Reject 
Submit mid Jan
Postdoc 
Mech engineer 
Citation 160
recent graduate 
3 patents 
12 years industrial experience
income 110k 
nominator : EA assessor


----------



## Fo1991

RFI 
Late Nov 
Maxillofacial Surgery
8 books in Amazon 
3 patents
Ceo and Founder of medical center 
income 130 k ( live in Armenia)
member of European associations 
No citation


----------



## Melody-GTI

Fo1991 said:


> RFI
> Late Nov
> Maxillofacial Surgery
> 8 books in Amazon
> 3 patents
> Ceo and Founder of medical center
> income 130 k ( live in Armenia)
> member of European associations
> No citation


Happy for you that hear something from them finally. 
I heard nothing yet since submission in Oct.


----------



## amitgautam

Hi All,

As am new in this forum as well as for any overseas visa application process, could anyone please guide or help on this

From the section of the qualification
---------------------------------
Attach evidence of your highest qualification
Example: Certificate, diploma and *transcripts*. Maximum file size: 1MB. Acceptable file formats: pdf, jpg, png

Question- Do they need ACS-approved transcripts or if I get managed them from my university directly, will that also be accepted?


----------



## darkknight2099

amitgautam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As am new in this forum as well as for any overseas visa application process, could anyone please guide or help on this
> 
> From the section of the qualification
> ---------------------------------
> Attach evidence of your highest qualification
> Example: Certificate, diploma and *transcripts*. Maximum file size: 1MB. Acceptable file formats: pdf, jpg, png
> 
> Question- Do they need ACS-approved transcripts or if I get managed them from my university directly, will that also be accepted?


I never heard about ACS approved

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

amitgautam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As am new in this forum as well as for any overseas visa application process, could anyone please guide or help on this
> 
> From the section of the qualification
> ---------------------------------
> Attach evidence of your highest qualification
> Example: Certificate, diploma and *transcripts*. Maximum file size: 1MB. Acceptable file formats: pdf, jpg, png
> 
> Question- Do they need ACS-approved transcripts or if I get managed them from my university directly, will that also be accepted?


Not sure what do you mean by "ACS-approved transcripts".
But in the context of the qualification section, it means academic transcript associated with your highest qualification.


----------



## Subbu579

kush0809 said:


> I understand....many thanks for your prompt reply


Hi,
I am planning to apply for this GTI visa. Would you be able to send the sample documents for below items:
o Whether your settlement in Australia will be an asset to the Australian community 
o Whether your contribution will be of benefit to Australia as a whole

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Subbu579

deepak5278 said:


> I am looking to check my elgibility for Global Talent independent Visa
> 
> *Experience Summary *
> Total 17+ years of experience as Data Scientist/Enteprise Solution architect in Data
> Science , Data Management , governance , Science and Analytics , Big Data , Cloud Computing , Artificial Intelligence , Machine Learning , Deep Learning
> 8+ Years experience as a *Data Scientist/Architect/Consultant * in different engagement/projects of a *Advanced Analytics , Data Governance and Discovery*
> Currently working as *Senior Data Scientist *
> Implementation of various data science project in World’s top banks like HSBC , Bank of America , Visa and Commonwealth Bank of Australia
> Implementation of Data Science projects for various business use cases including *Data on-boarding, Analytics and data delivery in batch and real time mode* with help of *Big Data (Cloudera , Hortonworks) and Cloud (AWS , Azure and Google Cloud Platform) *
> 7+ onsite experience at various location such *as USA(Dallas and Newyork) ,
> Europe(Finland , Denmark , Sweden, UK), Australia and Asia(Indonesia)* in big data and cloud domain.
> Having good experience in developing end-to-end model for data lake architecture and Information management
> Holding 6 certifications in Data Science and cloud computing domain.
> Having very good experience in Data Science/Analytics tools like Altris , Digital Reasoning , Attavio, Global ID and ETL tools like Pentaho and Talend
> 21 research/technical white papers published national and international conferences majorly on Hadoop and openstack
> International Speaker for various conference across worlds (UK , USA , INDIA)
> A member of Technical program committee and reviewer for national/International conferences


Hi Deepak,
Were you able to apply and what is the outcome. I also have similar kind of experience and planning to apply soon.
Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## smitabasky




----------



## Subbu579

mayurgupta70 said:


> Exactly my point. Even I feel that even though initially it was not mandatory, they've made it mandatory recently that would warrant direct rejection.


Guys, Just a question on the nominator. I have a friend who is citizen in Australia. He is working as a Data Engineer. Does his nomination helps in my case. I was told that the person who nominates us to be a strong profile than us.
Kindly answer.


----------



## darkknight2099

Subbu579 said:


> Guys, Just a question on the nominator. I have a friend who is citizen in Australia. He is working as a Data Engineer. Does his nomination helps in my case. I was told that the person who nominates us to be a strong profile than us.
> Kindly answer.


Not great

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subbu579

Guys,
I am planning to apply for GTI visa under DIGI Tech sector. Kind request to provide your opinion on my profile.

17+ years of IT experience
Many star awards but from APAC IT Head
IT Certifications(globally recognized):
Certified by Amazon on AWS Architect Associate, Sep2017
Certified by Pythoninstitute.org on PCAP, Jul2020
Certified by Snowflake on SnowProCore, Aug 2020
Certified by Cloudera on SPARK and HADOOP Developer, Apr2017
Certified by Amazon on AWS Developer Associate, Sep2017
Many(5 to 6) from Coursera

4. No international awards or publications

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## darkknight2099

Subbu579 said:


> Guys,
> I am planning to apply for GTI visa under DIGI Tech sector. Kind request to provide your opinion on my profile.
> 
> 17+ years of IT experience
> Many star awards but from APAC IT Head
> IT Certifications(globally recognized):
> Certified by Amazon on AWS Architect Associate, Sep2017
> Certified by Pythoninstitute.org on PCAP, Jul2020
> Certified by Snowflake on SnowProCore, Aug 2020
> Certified by Cloudera on SPARK and HADOOP Developer, Apr2017
> Certified by Amazon on AWS Developer Associate, Sep2017
> Many(5 to 6) from Coursera
> 
> 4. No international awards or publications
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!


No chance 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Subbu579 said:


> Guys, Just a question on the nominator. I have a friend who is citizen in Australia. He is working as a Data Engineer. Does his nomination helps in my case. I was told that the person who nominates us to be a strong profile than us.
> Kindly answer.


Does your nominator have a national reputation in the same field as you? Please note that if your nominator doesn't have a national reputation, even if you receive UID, your visa application can still be rejected.



Subbu579 said:


> Guys,
> I am planning to apply for GTI visa under DIGI Tech sector. Kind request to provide your opinion on my profile.
> 
> 17+ years of IT experience
> Many star awards but from APAC IT Head
> IT Certifications(globally recognized):
> Certified by Amazon on AWS Architect Associate, Sep2017
> Certified by Pythoninstitute.org on PCAP, Jul2020
> Certified by Snowflake on SnowProCore, Aug 2020
> Certified by Cloudera on SPARK and HADOOP Developer, Apr2017
> Certified by Amazon on AWS Developer Associate, Sep2017
> Many(5 to 6) from Coursera
> 
> 4. No international awards or publications
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!


You are eligible if you can provide convincing evidence that you fulfill the following criteria:



> To be eligible for a Global Talent visa, individuals *must*:
> 
> prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements
> still be prominent in their field of expertise
> provide evidence that they would be an asset to Australia, in their area of expertise
> have no difficulty obtaining employment in Australia or becoming established in their field
> have a recognised organisation or individual with a national reputation in the same field in Australia nominate them as global talent.
> 
> *Candidates must meet a high standard and show an exceptional track record of professional achievement.* This may include:
> 
> senior roles
> patents
> professional awards
> international publications
> memberships.
> 
> *Candidates should have the ability to attract a salary at or above the Fair Work high income threshold of AUD158,500.* This figure is adjusted annually on 1 July.
> 
> When assessing this, we will consider:
> 
> current salary shown through payslips or a contract
> future job offers outlining remuneration
> recent PhD graduates in the target sectors.


----------



## escallanio001

Hi Friends, 

I have recently submitted my 858 EOI in August. Just recently, I have acquired some more roles (e.g. Conference General chair and publicity chair). Also, my nominator has published books but i did not attach any evidence in my EOI (though i mentioned it only in his achievement section). Another thing is that I submitted an Old nomination form, i.e. 1000 (Design date 11/20). But I believe they have modified the form recently in July. Finally, I am expecting the outcome on my Global Talent plan (China) by the end of this month. Its aim is to recruit high achievers in academia as Professors/Directors etc. Please note that at this stage, I have been nominated (not yet selected) as Director, Internet of Things lab by a Chinese university. for their Global talent plan of overseas researchers). 

Dear senior fellows in this group, do you think I should drop an email to them with these changing circumstances? If yes, to which email I need to contact. FYI: I am from south asia. 

Thank you.


----------



## Meher_0519

Hi All,
Does the location of nominator impact the processing time/end outcome? One of my friends nominator is an Australian citizen but working outside Australia. Hope it is OK?

@Bayleaf


----------



## kundikoi

escallanio001 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have recently submitted my 858 EOI in August. Just recently, I have acquired some more roles (e.g. Conference General chair and publicity chair). Also, my nominator has published books but i did not attach any evidence in my EOI (though i mentioned it only in his achievement section). Another thing is that I submitted an Old nomination form, i.e. 1000 (Design date 11/20). But I believe they have modified the form recently in July. Finally, I am expecting the outcome on my Global Talent plan (China) by the end of this month. Its aim is to recruit high achievers in academia as Professors/Directors etc. Please note that at this stage, I have been nominated (not yet selected) as Director, Internet of Things lab by a Chinese university. for their Global talent plan of overseas researchers).
> 
> Dear senior fellows in this group, do you think I should drop an email to them with these changing circumstances? If yes, to which email I need to contact. FYI: I am from south asia.
> 
> Thank you.


this is a perfect example of terrible EOI timing - most of the things you describe were already in flight 3 weeks ago, so a simple wait of a few weeks could have saved you months of waiting. 
if I were a CO and received material updates from a weeks-old EOI, I would seriously doubt the applicant's strategic planning and instruction following skills (case in point: if they have updated the form in *July *(disclaimer: i don't know if they actually did) yet you didn't bother to update it for an *August *nomination, why should they bother respecting your time & effort?).


----------



## kundikoi

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Does the location of nominator impact the processing time/end outcome? One of my friends nominator is an Australian citizen but working outside Australia. Hope it is OK?
> 
> @Bayleaf


if we can't be bothered to read through the whole thread for the fastest PR path available worldwide, can we perhaps try using common sense? why would a nominator's location matter? it has been conclusively established on this thread that the only significant and actionable variable that impacts processing times is one's salary.


----------



## darkknight2099

kundikoi said:


> if we can't be bothered to read through the whole thread for the fastest PR path available worldwide, can we perhaps try using common sense? why would a nominator's location matter? it has been conclusively established on this thread that the only significant and actionable variable that impacts processing times is one's salary.


I second that!

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi guys, does anybody have any idea about the current status of the processing? What's going on now? The backlogs would not be touched in a short time?


----------



## Fo1991

UIC Today 
1-submit march 
assistant professor
health industry
citation 1500
income>160k
30 research project
=======
2-submit dec 2020
assistant professor
adv manufacturing
phd in material engineering
32 ISI Journal papers
3 national innovative projects (485000 USD)
h-index 12
National patents 4


----------



## max047

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> 1-submit march
> assistant professor
> health industry
> citation 1500
> income>160k
> 30 research project
> =======
> 2-submit dec 2020
> assistant professor
> adv manufacturing
> phd in material engineering
> 32 ISI Journal papers
> 3 national innovative projects (485000 USD)
> h-index 12
> National patents 4


Thanks for the update and helping to keep the momentum


----------



## Ken Maina

Hi. Any visa grants issued recently?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Fo1991 said:


> UIC Today
> 1-submit march
> assistant professor
> health industry
> citation 1500
> income>160k
> 30 research project
> =======
> 2-submit dec 2020
> assistant professor
> adv manufacturing
> phd in material engineering
> 32 ISI Journal papers
> 3 national innovative projects (485000 USD)
> h-index 12
> National patents 4


Thanks for the update. What's the pattern now? So confused, feel they are not processing the EOIs in chronological order anymore. Stronger profile, an earlier invitation. Since EOIs in Oct are still waiting.


----------



## Subbu579

Guys,
Please give your view on below points in getting the GTI VISA:
1). Doing the globally recognized IT certifications from AMAZON, MICROSOFT, GCP, DEVOPS helps ?
2). Annual salary is 150,000 AUD + Bonus(10000 AUD)
3). No international awards or publications

Kindly reply. Thanks.


----------



## Kadherin

Update, info may be interesting for practicing doctors with PhD.
UID received

*EOI*: 26/01/21 (MedTech) had a nominator but haven't sent the form as it was not required at the time of application. 
*RFI:* 11/08/21 (*Evidence that you are still prominent in the target sector. Please provide evidence of current employment.) *
This actually makes sense as I had a fixed term contract and that actually expired since my application. I was onshore at the time of EOI but moved back to Europe. I provided my current contract within the UK. Which is way below the salary threshold. 
*UID*: 19/08/21

Profile
MedTech (actively working as a doctor) 33F, applied alone
Have 2 years of experience in Australia. I have my specialist degree but it's not comparable in Australia but applied for assessment and sent immi the invoice (10k$ so they can see I'm committed).

PhD in Immunology November 2017
IF over 120, citations>500. H index 13.

My PhD is not really related to my every day job and is not in the epicentre of my life anymore.

My nominator was my boss, fellow doctor.

FWHIT: way below threshold. When considering overtime (as per immigration one should not do that) close to it.

I wanted to thank you for the info on the thread, you're absolutely brilliant! I'll keep you updated on my process.


----------



## NilGT

Golden invitation received!!
I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
*Profile*
Ph.D. Graduate 2020 - Energy Sector - Collaborative PhD
20+ publications (including high ranking journals and 7 international conferences)
Exceptional thesis, media mentions of research, reviewer of several journals, H-Index 10
Nominator: Senior Lecturer in Australia
EOI: mid-OCT 2020, overseas - India
RFI: 1st week of June 2021
RFI response: 2nd week of June 2021
Invitation: 3rd week of August 2021
Hopefully, October 2020 EOIs will be finalized soon. Good luck to all!


----------



## mayurgupta70

Has anyone tried withdrawing their EOI before the DHA got to look at it? I'm having second thoughts on my submission given that ACS refused my nomination. I plan to get a strong nominator first and then reapply.


----------



## Subbu579

mayurgupta70 said:


> Has anyone tried withdrawing their EOI before the DHA got to look at it? I'm having second thoughts on my submission given that ACS refused my nomination. I plan to get a strong nominator first and then reapply.


Hi Mayur,
Could you please share your profile here to understand further.
Thanks,


----------



## NeuroGuy

Meher_0519 said:


> Hi All,
> Does the location of nominator impact the processing time/end outcome? One of my friends nominator is an Australian citizen but working outside Australia. Hope it is OK?
> 
> @Bayleaf


It does not. Mine too was based overseas when I applied.


----------



## proton23

Subbu579 said:


> Guys,
> Please give your view on below points in getting the GTI VISA:
> 1). Doing the globally recognized IT certifications from AMAZON, MICROSOFT, GCP, DEVOPS helps ?
> 2). Annual salary is 150,000 AUD + Bonus(10000 AUD)
> 3). No international awards or publications
> 
> Kindly reply. Thanks.


Everyone else will most likely have certifications relevant to their field so you should probably have some too.

But, focus first on fulfilling the main requirements as suggested by @Bayleaf here. International recognition, benefit to Australia, outstanding achievements.

You should take a few days to read through most of the discussion, including posts before you joined. A lot of people have posted their profiles from way back and this will give you a better feel for what the program is looking for.

You can also approach a migration agent for their professional opinion. Good luck.


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> Has anyone tried withdrawing their EOI before the DHA got to look at it? I'm having second thoughts on my submission given that ACS refused my nomination. I plan to get a strong nominator first and then reapply.


Does ACS charge before evaluation of your CV or only once they agree to nominate?


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> Does ACS charge before evaluation of your CV or only once they agree to nominate?


No, the preliminary assessment is free of cost. Only if you have a strong profile that they're ready to provide nomination for, then they charge 500 dollars.


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> No, the preliminary assessment is free of cost. Only if you have a strong profile that they're ready to provide a nomination for, then they charge 500 dollars.


Thanks...do you mind sharing your profile? Maybe, experience folks can give you their view.


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> Thanks...do you mind sharing your profile? Maybe, experience folks can give you their view.


Sure. 

Offshore, Digitech with 9 publications, salary below FWHIT with 10 years of experience with global multinational companies, worked in three different countries implementing ERP projects.
Primary speaker for Australian tech founders event, primary speaker for Australian tech graduates in the field of software engineering, no nomination yet, global certifications, national award for promoting entrepreneurship in ICT sector in my home country.


----------



## salaus

smitabasky said:


> View attachment 100128


They are asking for 800 bucks before the assessment. That's bit strange. ACS doesn't do that.


----------



## smitabasky

salaus said:


> They are asking for 800 bucks before the assessment. That's bit strange. ACS doesn't do that.


Really?


----------



## mayurgupta70

salaus said:


> They are asking for 800 bucks before the assessment. That's bit strange. ACS doesn't do that.


Really? I didn't have to pay anything for preliminary assessment.


----------



## aspiringMate

EOI- Sep 2020 (received in 4 days)
ACS Nomination Applied- 9th June 2021
In between they asked for further evidence, reference emails etc.
ACS Nomination- 30 July 2021
GTI Application- 3rd August
S56- 17th August for
1.Evidence of functional english and
2. "Evidence of current and past occupation"

Point 1 is clear but has someone received point2?

I have submitted: HR letters, manager letters (not on company letter head as most of them have switched jobs)


----------



## expfr20

smitabasky said:


> Does ACS charge before evaluation of your CV or only once they agree to nominate?


No they don't charge. I applied two months ago. They evaluated, even got back to me to fill out a form but did not charge.


----------



## DocHarp

smitabasky said:


> View attachment 100128





mayurgupta70 said:


> Really? I didn't have to pay anything for preliminary assessment.





salaus said:


> They are asking for 800 bucks before the assessment. That's bit strange. ACS doesn't do that.


The Engineers Australia organization makes you complete a self-assessment, which essentially asks you to whether you’re an engineering professional and if you can answer “Yes” to all the questions in the EOI (including the high-income requirement). 

If you answer yes to ALL of the questions, then you’re eligible and you can (pay to) request for a nomination.

Unlike the ACS, they are putting the responsibility of confirming eligibility into your hands, which I think makes sense given how much time/ effort the ACS likely spends on reviewing nomination requests from people who clearly aren’t eligible. 

The advantage is that if you really do meet all the GTI requirements and have evidence to back it up, once you submit your request it will be much faster since they won’t have to sort through all the people who are asking “just in case”. The downside is that if you have a weak profile but are overconfident, you will have wasted $800…


----------



## max047

DocHarp said:


> The Engineers Australia organization makes you complete a self-assessment, which essentially asks you to whether you’re an engineering professional and if you can answer “Yes” to all the questions in the EOI (including the high-income requirement).
> 
> If you answer yes to ALL of the questions, then you’re eligible and you can (pay to) request for a nomination.
> 
> Unlike the ACS, they are putting the responsibility of confirming eligibility into your hands, which I think makes sense given how much time/ effort the ACS likely spends on reviewing nomination requests from people who clearly aren’t eligible.
> 
> The advantage is that if you really do meet all the GTI requirements and have evidence to back it up, once you submit your request it will be much faster since they won’t have to sort through all the people who are asking “just in case”. The downside is that if you have a weak profile but are overconfident, you will have wasted $800…


In that case , Can we request for Engineers Australia organization for technology related sectors rather than going for ACS ?


----------



## hashtagbrisbane

darkknight2099 said:


> ANZSCO codes for Data Scientist
> 
> The Australian Bureau of Statistics has advised the new and emerging occupation of Data Scientist should use the code 22499 - Information and Organisation Professional NEC.
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/skilled-migration-program/skilled-visa-newsletters/september-2019#:~:text=case%20specific%20enquiries.-,ANZSCO%20codes%20for%20Data%20Scientist,Information%20and%20Organisation%20Professional%20NEC.&text=Data%20scientists%20commonly%20have%20a,math%2C%20computer%20science%20or%20economics
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I'm also in the same boat. I'm confused whether I should nominate that or the Statistician one. It sucks that the 224999 occupation isn't available for 189, but Statistician is. I'm a Data Analyst by the way.


----------



## Sheikh Zia

I submitted my EOI in March 2021 but till date nothing is received from there side, I applied in heath sector .... any suggestions....


----------



## nb00

Hey guys!

Given 189 seems pointless even after having 100 points I wanted to see if I will be eligible for GTI

My profile is as follows:

I am applying as Software engineer in digtech under cloud computing 

*Education*
Symbiosis (India)
RMIT (Australia)

*Work experience*
Internship MakeUber (India)

*Australian Contract Offers*
Scroll Ice Cream
Australia Post
Poked
Uno Home loans
Collins Executive Recruitment

*Work integrated learning*
Shine Solutions

*Full time employment*
The Graduate Union Of The University Of Melbourne Inc
Shoolin consultancy (contractor to ANZ as a software engineer) Current 



I have two publications one in IJAER and another one in sciencedirect
Certified by Microsoft for a course
I have been awarded an scholarship by RMIT University for Science Engineering and Health Postgraduate Scholarship
I have also been awarded an award by Livin the theme award by Australia Post (hackathon award)
I have been accessed by ACS
I have my own company which takes contracts (Not very active)
My current salary ranges between 91k-95k
Chances of getting a GTI based on the above?


----------



## smitabasky

max047 said:


> In that case , Can we request for Engineers Australia organization for technology related sectors rather than going for ACS ?


Any input?


----------



## DocHarp

max047 said:


> In that case , Can we request for Engineers Australia organization for technology related sectors rather than going for ACS ?


Yes, but only if you are an engineering professional (with engineering qualifications to back it up).

See their full guide here which outlines who they will nominate and what you need.

Global Talent Independent Program nomination assessment | Engineers Australia


----------



## Karak2002

Hi 

Would you know a way to communicate with the CO through the Immi portal ? I need to communicate something urgently with them.
thanks 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you know a way to communicate with the CO through the Immi portal ? I need to communicate something urgently with them.
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


_You can contact them through the email id mentioned in the website_






Contact us | Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce







www.globalaustralia.gov.au


----------



## Karak2002

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> _You can contact them through the email id mentioned in the website_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact us | Global Business and Talent Attraction Taskforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalaustralia.gov.au


this is only to contact the Global Talent officers not the Visa applocation Case Officers. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## aspiringMate

Karak2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you know a way to communicate with the CO through the Immi portal? I need to communicate something urgently with them.
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Use the Update details: Change in circumstances or Notification of Incorrect answer


----------



## Karak2002

aspiringMate said:


> Use the Update details: Change in circumstances or Notification of Incorrect answer


sounds good.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrypal

I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
I have just received my grant just to update my timeline

Sector Financial Services & Fintech
Submission of EOI 28/6/2021
Received the invite 13/7/2021
Submitted the Visa application 11th August 2021
Medical Check ups completed 15th August 2021
Submission of Police Checks from Home country with visa application
They didn't request my police Checks from the other countries I lived in although it was in my recommended documents. 
Received the grant 24th August 2021.

Wishing everyone here all the best and God Bless


----------



## bgt

Jerrypal said:


> I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
> I have just received my grant just to update my timeline
> 
> Sector Financial Services & Fintech
> Submission of EOI 28/6/2021
> Received the invite 13/7/2021
> Submitted the Visa application 11th August 2021
> Medical Check ups completed 15th August 2021
> Submission of Police Checks from Home country with visa application
> They didn't request my police Checks from the other countries I lived in although it was in my recommended documents.
> Received the grant 24th August 2021.
> 
> Wishing everyone here all the best and God Bless


Congrats…can you please share your brief profile and are you from Hk??


----------



## Ken Maina

Jerrypal said:


> I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
> I have just received my grant just to update my timeline
> 
> Sector Financial Services & Fintech
> Submission of EOI 28/6/2021
> Received the invite 13/7/2021
> Submitted the Visa application 11th August 2021
> Medical Check ups completed 15th August 2021
> Submission of Police Checks from Home country with visa application
> They didn't request my police Checks from the other countries I lived in although it was in my recommended documents.
> Received the grant 24th August 2021.
> 
> Wishing everyone here all the best and God Bless


Congratulations. Your process was really quick. Any job offer in Australia?


----------



## aspiringMate

Jerrypal said:


> I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
> I have just received my grant just to update my timeline
> 
> Sector Financial Services & Fintech
> Submission of EOI 28/6/2021
> Received the invite 13/7/2021
> Submitted the Visa application 11th August 2021
> Medical Check ups completed 15th August 2021
> Submission of Police Checks from Home country with visa application
> They didn't request my police Checks from the other countries I lived in although it was in my recommended documents.
> Received the grant 24th August 2021.
> 
> Wishing everyone here all the best and God Bless


Congratulations !! So PCC they didn't ask as S56 you submitted on your own? and do they send an email notification once Visa is granted? 
My current status is Further Assessment


----------



## Jerrypal

Ken Maina said:


> Congratulations. Your process was really quick. Any job offer in Australia?
> [/QUO
> no offer


----------



## Jerrypal

aspiringMate said:


> Congratulations !! So PCC they didn't ask as S56 you submitted on your own? and do they send an email notification once Visa is granted?
> My current status is Further Assessment


It’s was already in the drop
Down list under documents but it wasn’t compulsory , so I just submitted one from my home country .


----------



## Jerrypal

aspiringMate said:


> Congratulations !! So PCC they didn't ask as S56 you submitted on your own? and do they send an email notification once Visa is granted?
> My current status is Further Assessment


Yes they will notify u via email and it will be in ur immi page


----------



## Fo1991

Congrats 
could you please share your profile 



Jerrypal said:


> I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
> I have just received my grant just to update my timeline
> 
> Sector Financial Services & Fintech
> Submission of EOI 28/6/2021
> Received the invite 13/7/2021
> Submitted the Visa application 11th August 2021
> Medical Check ups completed 15th August 2021
> Submission of Police Checks from Home country with visa application
> They didn't request my police Checks from the other countries I lived in although it was in my recommended documents.
> Received the grant 24th August 2021.
> 
> Wishing everyone here all the best and God Bless


----------



## Jerrypal

bgt said:


> Congrats…can you please share your brief profile and are you from





Fo1991 said:


> Congrats
> could you please share your profile


Thanks.
-I work in global markets /whole sale banking as a currency trader have 15 years experience onshore and offshore experience .
-Salary above the threshold.
- I have also been awarded a couple global banking awards in establishing some financial/ fintech solutions within foreign exchange .
-My nominator has a global profile also comes from a similar background a trader previously and currently a global forex analyst /journalist for a reputable organization and have published many articles / snippets in the global economic forums and financial markets .

Just to share I would suggest everyone take bay leafs advice prepare all your documents appropriately have all reference letters for your work experiences if you don’t have it get statutory declarations for it and do one for your own as well to prove what you are saying is legit .
Take the English test as well if you don’t hv proof of English . 
Only post stuff you can prove which makes your application more straight fwd and you get your answer right away .
They need to see that what you are saying is legit.
I belief salary threshold is very important they need you pay taxes otherwise what’s the point getting you over . 
Have a legit nominator don’t get a half past 6 nominator if you know they don’t make the cut. Because this destroy your chances right at the EOI stage . 

It’s all about getting the invite so everything needs to be proper ,this is migration they are very strict and if everything is in order It should not take long as the process is only 66 days too 3 months as they mentioned .

I’m sure they are doing their job like everyone else so if u waiting longer then usual then I reckon the problem is not with them it’s with your documents and how u presented it and most importantly we should ask ourselves whether are we talents which they want and can we prove it .Hope all this helps. Good luck everyone .


----------



## expfr20

So, still no news November? It's been more than 9 months now.


----------



## smitabasky

expfr20 said:


> So, still no news November? It's been more than 9 months now.


Nah, seems like they forgot about it  or lockdown is affecting work


----------



## skvk

Hello All

I have applied for Australian engineers GTI nomination process for DigiTech. Any one know how long they will take for giving a response to the application?


----------



## monowar

skvk said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have applied for Australian engineers GTI nomination process for DigiTech. Any one know how long they will take for giving a response to the application?


Please let us know the outcome. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtcamer

Please, just to enquire which identification card is issued to PR Australia, for we tried checking and it seems like the ImmiCard is not issued to 858. Can someone help?


----------



## Bayleaf

gtcamer said:


> Please, just to enquire which identification card is issued to PR Australia, for we tried checking and it seems like the ImmiCard is not issued to 858. Can someone help?


Australia PR don't get identification card. Your visa grant letter is sufficient as an evidence for your permanent residency.

If you need a photo ID, apply for a driving license; or if you don't plan to drive then apply for a photo card.

Other than that, apply for a Medicare card to get access to Medicare, but this can't be served as photo ID.


----------



## Ken Maina

Ken Maina said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been in this forum for a couple of months now and it has given me immense knowledge during this period through your valuable comments. I would like to share my good news as I finally received my UID.
> 
> Below is my profile and Journey;
> 
> Industry: Financial Services & FinTech
> Highest Degree - Bachelors in IT
> Status: Offshore -Kenya
> Search of nominator started - March 2021.Got from a former colleague
> Submitted EOI: 1st April 2021
> Received UID: 27th May 2021
> No RFI
> Salary: Above (>FWHIT)
> Nominator form 1000 included from highly skilled technology professional in Australia plus included my cover letter highlighting prominence, international recognition and contribution when I migrate to Australia
> No Australian job offer
> Used Migration Agent-Hannan Tew
> 17 years industry experience in various financial, manufacturing and advertisement space. I have held several senior executive C-level positions and oversaw huge projects that had high impact to the industry. Shared a summary of my key projects/ their high impact-interest in AI/ML & robotics. Currently in charge of innovations
> Various Conference talks/presentations in Europe and Africa
> Awards in financial industry
> Membership for international societies/organizations
> Reference Letters- Submitted 4 reference letters from high calibre professional. All are prominent executives
> Several industry certifications
> I am now going to start the Visa application process. For those who are awaiting for an UID be patient it will eventually come. I wish you all best of luck.


Dear Friends,
I would like to thank all the members of this group and all those who give responses to all the queries. This has been a rollercoaster and the support and advise has been comfort to all of us. I would like to share my good news and give hope towards the journey of permanent residence. Below is my timeline. As for my profile you can check on my first post.

My timeline-
Submitted EOI: 1 April 2021
UID received: 27 May 2021 (No RFI)
858 Visa application lodged: 8 July 2021
Received S56-Medical: 27 July 2021
Received S56-Nominator status: 27 July 2021
Submitted S56 evidence of status: 1 August 2021
Health examinations done: 3 August 2021
Medicals cleared: 6 August 2021
Received S56 Medical undertaking: 11 August 2021
Submitted S56 Medical undertaking: 12 August 2021
858 visa granted: 26 August 2021

Thanks again and good luck to all the GTI EOI & Visa applicants. Be patient and i believe you shall all get it. Be blessed.


----------



## gtcamer

Bayleaf said:


> Australia PR don't get identification card. Your visa grant letter is sufficient as an evidence for your permanent residency.
> 
> If you need a photo ID, apply for a driving license; or if you don't plan to drive then apply for a photo card.
> 
> Other than that, apply for a Medicare card to get access to Medicare, but this can't be served as photo ID.


Thanks very much @Bayleaf, 
You are indeed an asset to this forum.


----------



## Faith2021

Dear friends,
Wanna know how strong my case is,
Bachelor and master degree in social sciences but work in banking, CFA charter holder with over 10years experiences. Winning serval awards within the company and earn above the threshold.

I have a nominator who work in reserve bank, full scholarship for his degree and master. Has some awards within the organisation.

what do you recogn? Cheers


----------



## Fo1991

RFI Today
ask for nominator refernce letter or form 1000 
Submit Feb 
Offshore 
Ag tech 
H index: 11
Citation: 500
Above 30 Journal and conference paper
Postdoc
Submit Feb without form1000 and reference letter


----------



## Karak2002

Jerrypal said:


> Thanks.
> -I work in global markets /whole sale banking as a currency trader have 15 years experience onshore and offshore experience .
> -Salary above the threshold.
> - I have also been awarded a couple global banking awards in establishing some financial/ fintech solutions within foreign exchange .
> -My nominator has a global profile also comes from a similar background a trader previously and currently a global forex analyst /journalist for a reputable organization and have published many articles / snippets in the global economic forums and financial markets .
> 
> Just to share I would suggest everyone take bay leafs advice prepare all your documents appropriately have all reference letters for your work experiences if you don’t have it get statutory declarations for it and do one for your own as well to prove what you are saying is legit .
> Take the English test as well if you don’t hv proof of English .
> Only post stuff you can prove which makes your application more straight fwd and you get your answer right away .
> They need to see that what you are saying is legit.
> I belief salary threshold is very important they need you pay taxes otherwise what’s the point getting you over .
> Have a legit nominator don’t get a half past 6 nominator if you know they don’t make the cut. Because this destroy your chances right at the EOI stage .
> 
> It’s all about getting the invite so everything needs to be proper ,this is migration they are very strict and if everything is in order It should not take long as the process is only 66 days too 3 months as they mentioned .
> 
> I’m sure they are doing their job like everyone else so if u waiting longer then usual then I reckon the problem is not with them it’s with your documents and how u presented it and most importantly we should ask ourselves whether are we talents which they want and can we prove it .Hope all this helps. Good luck everyone .


Suppose the documents are not in order or not in the shape they want, but the documents are there with all necessary and required information, then should they delay the process of the decision making? Not all cases can be simple, exceptions prove the rule. 

For GTI, the DHA CO should ask for more information or make a decision 1 way or another but they should make a decision within the 3 months, otherwise it seems like a never ending process like the other visas ( 18 to 20months). 
I don't know if they also refer the minister in the midst of the process. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

Fo1991 said:


> RFI Today
> ask for nominator refernce letter or form 1000
> Submit Feb
> Offshore
> Ag tech
> H index: 11
> Citation: 500
> Above 30 Journal and conference paper
> Postdoc
> Submit Feb without form1000 and reference letter


Thanks. Good to know that they are not straightaway rejecting the applications without a nomination.


----------



## smitabasky

Fo1991 said:


> RFI Today
> ask for nominator refernce letter or form 1000
> Submit Feb
> Offshore
> Ag tech
> H index: 11
> Citation: 500
> Above 30 Journal and conference paper
> Postdoc
> Submit Feb without form1000 and reference letter


Is this urs? congrats


----------



## smitabasky

Karak2002 said:


> Suppose the documents are not in order or not in the shape they want, but the documents are there with all necessary and required information, then should they delay the process of the decision making? Not all cases can be simple, exceptions prove the rule.
> 
> For GTI, the DHA CO should ask for more information or make a decision 1 way or another but they should make a decision within the 3 months, otherwise it seems like a never ending process like the other visas ( 18 to 20months).
> I don't know if they also refer the minister in the midst of the process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I agree with you.


----------



## alfacreator

smitabasky said:


> I agree with you.


The are not even touching old cases from many months. It has slowed significantly. In couple of months, it will be 12 months waiting with Oct never ending process.


----------



## smitabasky

alfacreator said:


> The are not even touching old cases from many months. It has slowed significantly. In couple of months, it will be 12 months waiting with Oct never ending process.


Please let us know if Oct status changes...


----------



## SHW

Hi friends 
I need to know that after you submit the EOI for GT how can you check the progress? only waiting for an email?
Can we check through the immigration account? I saw some postings on that, that's why I am asking. 
Thankful if you respond.
SHW


----------



## Buvee.raj11!

Hi
I would like to know whether any offshore candidates who received GTI visa managed to travel to Australia???
Cheers


----------



## smitabasky

alfacreator said:


> The are not even touching old cases from many months. It has slowed significantly. In couple of months, it will be 12 months waiting with Oct never ending process.


Is anyone here who had applied in Oct and still waiting for the response?


----------



## Karak2002

smitabasky said:


> Is anyone here who had applied in Oct and still waiting for the response?


I am waiting for a decision not the invite.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitabasky

Karak2002 said:


> I am waiting for a decision not the invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yeh, I meant to invite.


----------



## smitabasky

Karak2002 said:


> I am waiting for a decision not the invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Were you able to contact your visa officer? I think you have inquired about it.


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> Is anyone here who had applied in Oct and still waiting for the response?


A friend of mine is waiting. Submitted on 16 October.


----------



## Ken Maina

SHW said:


> Hi friends
> I need to know that after you submit the EOI for GT how can you check the progress? only waiting for an email?
> Can we check through the immigration account? I saw some postings on that, that's why I am asking.
> Thankful if you respond.
> SHW


You cannot check progress of EOI. You have to wait for the outcome. If DHA requires more information they will send you and RFI. Immi is for those who want to track visa progress/updates


----------



## Sydneyma

I just received the invitation code on 26th Aug without RFI, and submitted EOI in last April, Defense&manufacturing sector. Wish u good luck as well, as they are actually moving.


----------



## SHW

Ken Maina said:


> You cannot check progress of EOI. You have to wait for the outcome. If DHA requires more information they will send you and RFI. Immi is for those who want to track visa progress/updates


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Karak2002

smitabasky said:


> Were you able to contact your visa officer? I think you have inquired about it.


I am still trying all avenues....the direct 1o1 contact has not happened as yet..

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody-GTI

smitabasky said:


> Is anyone here who had applied in Oct and still waiting for the response?


me. 23rd Oct heard nothing yet


----------



## Jameel Ahmad

Ken Maina said:


> Dear Friends,
> I would like to thank all the members of this group and all those who give responses to all the queries. This has been a rollercoaster and the support and advise has been comfort to all of us. I would like to share my good news and give hope towards the journey of permanent residence. Below is my timeline. As for my profile you can check on my first post.
> 
> My timeline-
> Submitted EOI: 1 April 2021
> UID received: 27 May 2021 (No RFI)
> 858 Visa application lodged: 8 July 2021
> Received S56-Medical: 27 July 2021
> Received S56-Nominator status: 27 July 2021
> Submitted S56 evidence of status: 1 August 2021
> Health examinations done: 3 August 2021
> Medicals cleared: 6 August 2021
> Received S56 Medical undertaking: 11 August 2021
> Submitted S56 Medical undertaking: 12 August 2021
> 858 visa granted: 26 August 2021
> 
> Thanks again and good luck to all the GTI EOI & Visa applicants. Be patient and i believe you shall all get it. Be blessed.


Congratulations. do you have any idea if we need get assessment of the degrees before applying for the visa?


----------



## Jameel Ahmad

Kadherin said:


> Update, info may be interesting for practicing doctors with PhD.
> UID received
> 
> *EOI*: 26/01/21 (MedTech) had a nominator but haven't sent the form as it was not required at the time of application.
> *RFI:* 11/08/21 (*Evidence that you are still prominent in the target sector. Please provide evidence of current employment.) *
> This actually makes sense as I had a fixed term contract and that actually expired since my application. I was onshore at the time of EOI but moved back to Europe. I provided my current contract within the UK. Which is way below the salary threshold.
> *UID*: 19/08/21
> 
> Profile
> MedTech (actively working as a doctor) 33F, applied alone
> Have 2 years of experience in Australia. I have my specialist degree but it's not comparable in Australia but applied for assessment and sent immi the invoice (10k$ so they can see I'm committed).
> 
> PhD in Immunology November 2017
> IF over 120, citations>500. H index 13.
> 
> My PhD is not really related to my every day job and is not in the epicentre of my life anymore.
> 
> My nominator was my boss, fellow doctor.
> 
> FWHIT: way below threshold. When considering overtime (as per immigration one should not do that) close to it.
> 
> I wanted to thank you for the info on the thread, you're absolutely brilliant! I'll keep you updated on my process.


Hi congratulations Dr. Kadherin. I am also a PhD from Australia. I received my invitation recently. Can you please tell if I select the option for academia and then uni lecturer, it is OK? And do we need to vatassess the degrees before applying. How adamant are they on police certificates, they are a hassle to get from where I will apply. Cheers.


----------



## Ken Maina

Jameel Ahmad said:


> Congratulations. do you have any idea if we need get assessment of the degrees before applying for the visa?


Thank you. If its a degree/masters you don't need assessment. As for the Phds received from non-AU universities i think you need to show comparative to australian Phd but i stay guided.Those with Phds can advise


----------



## alfacreator

smitabasky said:


> Please let us know if Oct status changes...


I am waiting since 20th Dec 2020. No response. Salary above threshold in digitech.


----------



## Pinklotus

Kadherin said:


> Update, info may be interesting for practicing doctors with PhD.
> UID received
> 
> *EOI*: 26/01/21 (MedTech) had a nominator but haven't sent the form as it was not required at the time of application.
> *RFI:* 11/08/21 (*Evidence that you are still prominent in the target sector. Please provide evidence of current employment.) *
> This actually makes sense as I had a fixed term contract and that actually expired since my application. I was onshore at the time of EOI but moved back to Europe. I provided my current contract within the UK. Which is way below the salary threshold.
> *UID*: 19/08/21
> 
> Profile
> MedTech (actively working as a doctor) 33F, applied alone
> Have 2 years of experience in Australia. I have my specialist degree but it's not comparable in Australia but applied for assessment and sent immi the invoice (10k$ so they can see I'm committed).
> 
> PhD in Immunology November 2017
> IF over 120, citations>500. H index 13.
> 
> My PhD is not really related to my every day job and is not in the epicentre of my life anymore.
> 
> My nominator was my boss, fellow doctor.
> 
> FWHIT: way below threshold. When considering overtime (as per immigration one should not do that) close to it.
> 
> I wanted to thank you for the info on the thread, you're absolutely brilliant! I'll keep you updated on my process.


I am new here. I would like to know if the expected salary after job commencement in Aus which is in form 1000 should meet FWHIT. Any info will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## DocHarp

Jameel Ahmad said:


> Congratulations. do you have any idea if we need get assessment of the degrees before applying for the visa?





Ken Maina said:


> Thank you. If its a degree/masters you don't need assessment. As for the Phds received from non-AU universities i think you need to show comparative to australian Phd but i stay guided.Those with Phds can advise


I received my PhD from the US and didn’t submit (or receive a RFI) for any assessment/ verification. When I submitted my EOI, I looked up/ included an academic World Rankings on my institution though, which seemed to be sufficient.

How much you need to “verify” may depend on your home country and the prestige of your institution but I’d exhaust the free options before paying for anything extra, unless you were explicitly asked for it in a RFI.


----------



## DocHarp

Pinklotus said:


> I am new here. I would like to know if the expected salary after job commencement in Aus which is in form 1000 should meet FWHIT. Any info will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


It should meet the market range for the position and your level. I’m only a few years out of my PhD so it wasn’t realistic to claim that I could currently meet the FWHIT. So my nominator/ I based the expected salary on the highest position I could reasonable apply to in Au (based on job postings from seek.com.au). For recent graduates/ earlier career professionals, the expectation is that we will be able to reach the FWHIT once we gain more experience (and I explicitly made that point in my EOI).


----------



## DocHarp

Faith2021 said:


> Wanna know how strong my case is,
> Bachelor and master degree in social sciences but work in banking, CFA charter holder with over 10years experiences. Winning serval awards within the company and earn above the threshold.


Do you meet the “global talent” criteria for the GTI program?


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> A friend of mine is waiting. Submitted on 16 October.


----------



## smitabasky

Sydneyma said:


> I just received the invitation code on 26th Aug without RFI, and submitted EOI in last April, Defense&manufacturing sector. Wish u good luck as well, as they are actually moving.


April 2021? congratulations!


----------



## YOHV

Hi Everyone, first good luck to all. Do you think the immigration has preference if the expressions of interest is being submitted individually, with the help of a migration agent or they don't really care?

Would love to hear your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## aspiringMate

Hello Everyone,
Just got my Visa Granted !!

Cyber Security, 15+ yrs of Exp and above FWHIT
EOI- Sep 2020 (received in 4 days)
ACS Nomination Applied- 9th June 2021
(They asked for further evidence of achievement, employer and industry leader reference emails etc.)
ACS Nomination received- 30 July 2021
GTI Application- 3rd August
S56- 17th August - English and Employer information (Tax, employer reference emails, org chart, employee contracts etc)
S56 Submitted - 23rd August
Visa Granted: 1st September

ACS nomination definitely helped but even ACS nomination does not guarantee Visa for sure. It's all a sales process make sure you sell yourself as you would for any job that you really value.
All the best to everyone, the whole process tests your patience and anxiety every day but it's worth it.


----------



## Pinklotus

Pinklotus said:


> I am new here. I would like to know if the expected salary after job commencement in Aus which is in form 1000 should meet FWHIT. What did the nominator write in your case? Thanks a lot in advance.





DocHarp said:


> It should meet the market range for the position and your level. I’m only a few years out of my PhD so it wasn’t realistic to claim that I could currently meet the FWHIT. So my nominator/ I based the expected salary on the highest position I could reasonable apply to in Au (based on job postings from seek.com.au). For recent graduates/ earlier career professionals, the expectation is that we will be able to reach the FWHIT once we gain more experience (and I explicitly made that point in my EOI).


Thanks a lot for the info, it helps a lot. I am in the process of lodging visa application. I don’t find anywhere I could upload photos. Did you upload yours? And one more question, did you upload forms 80 and 1221? I can see that the required information is already filled out in the online application form.


----------



## Greg86

It ia going to be 6 weeks since i lodged my 858 visa application, and still it shows as received. Is it normal ? I had cleared medicals more than a month ago and am offshore applicant.


----------



## djaiy

Greg86 said:


> It ia going to be 6 weeks since i lodged my 858 visa application, and still it shows as received. Is it normal ? I had cleared medicals more than a month ago and am offshore applicant.


yeah its normal..I was in same situation for a week or two.no worries


----------



## smitabasky

Sydneyma said:


> I just received the invitation code on 26th Aug without RFI, and submitted EOI in last April, Defense&manufacturing sector. Wish u good luck as well, as they are actually moving.


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Pee

For those who launched visa application for 858 visa and included their partner on the application and you not married/engaged How to you prove your relationship and do the immigration ask for proof of your relationship


----------



## smitabasky

*I am just wondering have you heard anyone getting invite after waiting for more than 9+ months? Does DHA send rejection emails for sure? Folks can share their view..*

Going through some articles: Friday, 23 April 2021

Processing times for EOIs are currently varying substantially. On average, the Global Talent pathway visa application takes between one and three months but applicants who secure priority status under Ministerial Direction 89 are receiving EOI responses in as little as 1 week to 2 months. The Department has advised they are currently considering EOIs submitted back in July 2020! Those who don’t meet the priority requirements are waiting up to 6 to nine months for a response.









Australia Rolls Out the Red Carpet for Global Talent Visa: GTI Visa Popularity 2021


An update on the Australia Global Talent GTI 858 visa




www.workvisalawyers.com.au


----------



## proton23

Pee said:


> For those who launched visa application for 858 visa and included their partner on the application and you not married/engaged How to you prove your relationship and do the immigration ask for proof of your relationship


Read this step by step guide which includes documents you will need to provide.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#HowTo


----------



## Sydneyma

smitabasky said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


April 2021


----------



## Ken Maina

Please refer below updates


----------



## smitabasky

Ken Maina said:


> Please refer below updates
> View attachment 100240


Thanks for sharing this update. They mentioned the significant amount of EOIs to assess. Didn't they add this recently (Ph.D. thesis criteria/will submit in the next six months)? Maybe to avoid many applicants
.


----------



## expfr20

Ken Maina said:


> Please refer below updates
> View attachment 100240


Amazing...


----------



## tabotabo

Hi all,
Appreciated for all valuable info sharing here. VISA granted finally.
EOI : Apr 7, 2021
RFI : July 5 (replied on same day about job reference)
UID : July 21
Application submitted : July 23
s56 for CNCC : Aug 6
CNCC arrived Adelaide : Aug 30
VISA granted : Sep 1

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Karak2002

tabotabo said:


> Hi all,
> Appreciated for all valuable info sharing here. VISA granted finally.
> EOI : Apr 7, 2021
> RFI : July 5 (replied on same day about job reference)
> UID : July 21
> Application submitted : July 23
> s56 for CNCC : Aug 6
> CNCC arrived Adelaide : Aug 30
> VISA granted : Sep 1
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congrats.
What Job reference did you need to provide ? The offer or the intent letter ? 

Did it help prioritise? 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## tabotabo

Karak2002 said:


> Congrats.
> What Job reference did you need to provide ? The offer or the intent letter ?
> 
> Did it help prioritise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


A letter from company to prove the awarded job lead by me.


----------



## Karak2002

tabotabo said:


> A letter from company to prove the awarded job lead by me.


great 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hello all, has anyone tried to get a nomination from acs after an initial rejection with new evidence?


----------



## A. Ali

Hi all,
Any one from Resources sector (Engineering, waste management, energy saving technology, ..etc) has submitted EOI? Also any Ph.D. holder submitted EOI?


----------



## Pee

proton23 said:


> Read this step by step guide which includes documents you will need to provide.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#HowTo


Thank you so much


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello all, has anyone tried to get a nomination from acs after an initial rejection with new evidence?


I am not an expert, however, I don't think you will receive any different outcome.


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> I am not an expert, however, I don't think you will receive any different outcome.


True, I agree. I'm just appalled that they're asking me for patents and research publications when I have applied as a professional instead of an academic. 

Looks so strange and weird.


----------



## shivambb

Hello All, 
I am new here, i just applied for EOI, i wanted to check if they send any application number to check status ? or we just wait for their email.


----------



## mayurgupta70

shivambb said:


> Hello All,
> I am new here, i just applied for EOI, i wanted to check if they send any application number to check status ? or we just wait for their email.


No acknowledgement number is provided nor a auto reply. We just have to wait.


----------



## Dr.A

Hi All, could any of you please help me in the following questions?
1. while mentioning salary in AUD, I converted my salary in USD to AUD using the conversion rate 1USD to 1.38 AUD (~74252AUD) , but I submitted my visa application on a later date when 1USD was equal to 1.35 AUD (~72600 AUD), but I forgot to change my salary in VISA application accordingly, should I correct this information by sending form 1023? 

2. Is usual country of residence same as home country ?I am in US on student visa for past 5 years , considering this I wrote my home country as usual country of residence. Does it need to be corrected as well?


----------



## DocHarp

Dr.A said:


> Hi All, could any of you please help me in the following questions?
> 1. while mentioning salary in AUD, I converted my salary in USD to AUD using the conversion rate 1USD to 1.38 AUD (~74252AUD) , but I submitted my visa application on a later date when 1USD was equal to 1.35 AUD (~72600 AUD), but I forgot to change my salary in VISA application accordingly, should I correct this information by sending form 1023?
> 
> 2. Is usual country of residence same as home country ?I am in US on student visa for past 5 years , considering this I wrote my home country as usual country of residence. Does it need to be corrected as well?


I had the same questions when I was applying.

1. I kept my USD>AUD conversion that same between my EOI and visa application for consistency (the rate fluctuates daily and realistically, the difference in salary isn’t significant enough to cause concern).

2. Since the student visa is temporary, I also put the US for both my home country and country of residence.

Neither affected my visa processing.


----------



## Dr.A

DocHarp said:


> I had the same questions when I was applying.
> 
> 1. I kept my USD>AUD conversion that same between my EOI and visa application for consistency (the rate fluctuates daily and realistically, the difference in salary isn’t significant enough to cause concern).
> 
> 2. Since the student visa is temporary, I also put the US for both my home country and country of residence.
> 
> Neither affected my visa processing.


Thank you so much!


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> True, I agree. I'm just appalled that they're asking me for patents and research publications when I have applied as a professional instead of an academic.
> 
> Looks so strange and weird.


LOL. They said I had no evidence of conference presentations and publications. I had several international (held in the US and was attended by scholars from all over the world) conference presentations and publications. I didn't argue with them. They did this with many bonafide people. I think I understand why.


----------



## kbsk

hi friends, do you guys have a link/template for ACS or EOI achievement statements? would be great appreciated if you can share any samples.


----------



## kush0809

Hello,
I received s56 to submit police certificate for me and my partner. I am unsure how to I submit these? Should I respond the email recieved from case officer and attach the documents in my email reply? OR I simply upload these documents using immi account?

If I do the latter, how will the case officer know that I have uploaded/responded to S56?


----------



## Ken Maina

kush0809 said:


> Hello,
> I received s56 to submit police certificate for me and my partner. I am unsure how to I submit these? Should I respond the email recieved from case officer and attach the documents in my email reply? OR I simply upload these documents using immi account?
> 
> If I do the latter, how will the case officer know that I have uploaded/responded to S56?


Upload on the immi account. The CO will get notification.


----------



## kush0809

Ken Maina said:


> Upload on the immi account. The CO will get notification.


Thanks


----------



## Karak2002

The Visa delay troubles seem to have begun for me . I told my company that my Visa should come through before Sep ( as per GTI avg lifecycle) and now they are saying they can wait for me till Oct 1st week only.

EOI Submission: 12 Oct 2020
UID received: 16 Nov 2020
858 Visa Applied: 23 April 2021
1stS56: 10 May 2021
Health Cleared: 1st June 2021
2ndS56: 1 Jul 2021
Updated Change in Circumstances, job transfer: 24 Aug 2021

4.5 months have passed since the application.
Yet the Immi Processing time says 61 days to 3 mons for the past 2 months, but my time is ticking. Any valuable advice is welcome. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Karak2002 said:


> The Visa delay troubles seem to have begun for me . I told my company that my Visa should come through before Sep ( as per GTI avg lifecycle) and now they are saying they can wait for me till Oct 1st week only.
> 
> EOI Submission: 12 Oct 2020
> UID received: 16 Nov 2020
> 858 Visa Applied: 23 April 2021
> 1stS56: 10 May 2021
> Health Cleared: 1st June 2021
> 2ndS56: 1 Jul 2021
> Updated Change in Circumstances, job transfer: 24 Aug 2021
> 
> 4.5 months have passed since the application.
> Yet the Immi Processing time says 61 days to 3 mons for the past 2 months, but my time is ticking. Any valuable advice is welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


If your employer are accredited with DHA and they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, it may expedite your grant
Cheers


----------



## Karak2002

NB said:


> If your employer are accredited with DHA and they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, it may expedite your grant
> Cheers


that sounds constructive. Any idea to which email id they can write to ? is it skilled support ? or any other.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitabasky

Karak2002 said:


> The Visa delay troubles seem to have begun for me . I told my company that my Visa should come through before Sep ( as per GTI avg lifecycle) and now they are saying they can wait for me till Oct 1st week only.
> 
> EOI Submission: 12 Oct 2020
> UID received: 16 Nov 2020
> 858 Visa Applied: 23 April 2021
> 1stS56: 10 May 2021
> Health Cleared: 1st June 2021
> 2ndS56: 1 Jul 2021
> Updated Change in Circumstances, job transfer: 24 Aug 2021
> 
> 4.5 months have passed since the application.
> Yet the Immi Processing time says 61 days to 3 mons for the past 2 months, but my time is ticking. Any valuable advice is welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Can you contact the embassy and get the suggestion?


----------



## Karak2002

smitabasky said:


> Can you contact the embassy and get the suggestion?


Can I ? all lines seem busy . 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitabasky

I will try calling them or fix an appointment in person if possible.


----------



## Karak2002

smitabasky said:


> I will try calling them or fix an appointment in person if possible.


Only a designated email can work but which one is key ? I think the COs monitor the Immi but the email in which the external sources can try to reach them is not clear. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith2021

DocHarp said:


> Do you meet the “global talent” criteria for the GTI program?


Not for the criteria of international exposures/awards.

but yes, for the rest


----------



## cinwick2321

I received my invitation and am about to start filling out the actual visa application. I was looking on here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#HowTo to see what documents I need and am just wondering, compared to what was submitted for the EOI what do I include under “record of achievement” vs “ability to establish yourself”? I have for instance, my CV, awards, links to papers, award fellowships, my current job contract here, a new job offer here I just got this week, degrees/diplomas, and some other things .


----------



## Bayleaf

cinwick2321 said:


> I received my invitation and am about to start filling out the actual visa application. I was looking on here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/global-talent-visa-858#HowTo to see what documents I need and am just wondering, compared to what was submitted for the EOI what do I include under “record of achievement” vs “ability to establish yourself”? I have for instance, my CV, awards, links to papers, award fellowships, my current job contract here, a new job offer here I just got this week, degrees/diplomas, and some other things .


*"Record of achievement documents " section*
Focus on *actual achievement*, so relevant documents: CV, awards, links to papers, award fellowships, degrees/diplomas

*"Ability to establish yourself in Australia" section* (not just "ability to establish yourself")
Evidence to show that you have no problem secure employment in your specialised field *in Australia*. Relevant documents: current work contract, job offer, payslips provided your employer is Australia-based.


----------



## Pinklotus

Pinklotus said:


> Thanks a lot for the info, it helps a lot. I am in the process of lodging visa application. I don’t find anywhere I could upload photos. Did you upload yours? And one more question, did you upload forms 80 and 1221? I can see that the required information is already filled out in the online application form.


Will anyone provide any info on this please?


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> A friend of mine is waiting. Submitted on 16 October.


Any update?


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> Any update?


Hello, 

No, she hasn't heard anything from the DHA. However, I have seen lots of onshore people with similar profile as her being invited within three months. An onsite colleague of mine who submitted in April 21 has received his UID in July. I have another example of a guy who submitted in June and received UID on 6th September. I think they're processing onshore cases faster.


----------



## mayurgupta70

I have also seen a trend where onshore candidate with exactly same profile as offshore has got nomination from a peak body in ICT in Australia while the offshore person with exactly same profile got rejection for nomination. I believe, though it is not said explicitly in the rejection, there's a preference for onshore candidate. 

Just my personal observation and opinion.


----------



## DocHarp

Pinklotus said:


> Will anyone provide any info on this please?


The photo is taken when you go in for health check. Those forms are only required if requested.


----------



## djaiy

Pinklotus said:


> Will anyone provide any info on this please?


better to upload .I received s56 request of form 80..so better to upload in advance. thanks


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> I have also seen a trend where onshore candidate with exactly same profile as offshore has got nomination from a peak body in ICT in Australia while the offshore person with exactly same profile got rejection for nomination. I believe, though it is not said explicitly in the rejection, there's a preference for onshore candidate.
> 
> Just my personal observation and opinion.


I think, based on your observation, it sounds true. When have you submitted your EOI?


----------



## mayurgupta70

smitabasky said:


> I think, based on your observation, it sounds true. When have you submitted your EOI?


I submitted mine in January 21.


----------



## aspiringMate

expfr20 said:


> LOL. They said I had no evidence of conference presentations and publications. I had several international (held in the US and was attended by scholars from all over the world) conference presentations and publications. I didn't argue with them. They did this with many bonafide people. I think I understand why.


I submitted pictures, my LinkedIn posts and scanned the conference badges.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> I have also seen a trend where onshore candidate with exactly same profile as offshore has got nomination from a peak body in ICT in Australia while the offshore person with exactly same profile got rejection for nomination. I believe, though it is not said explicitly in the rejection, there's a preference for onshore candidate.
> 
> Just my personal observation and opinion.


Totally true. ACS is doing the same


----------



## expfr20

aspiringMate said:


> I submitted pictures, my LinkedIn posts and scanned the conference badges.


Mate, I attached the papers with my Google scholar page and citations. Anyone can create conference badges or Linkedin posts. I am a senior program manager at one of the top three engineering schools in the US. I applied as a professional, not as a researcher, with very strong recommendation letters (former vice provost, former Senate chair) and proof that I helped to generate millions in revenue. When I applied, I was marginally within the three-year Ph.D. completion window. It's ridiculous. I am just waiting for my rejection. It's been almost 10 months and I am already on my way to getting PR from another country.


----------



## aspiringMate

expfr20 said:


> Mate, I attached the papers with my Google scholar page and citations. Anyone can create conference badges or Linkedin posts. I am a senior program manager at one of the top three engineering schools in the US. I applied as a professional, not as a researcher, with very strong recommendation letters (former vice provost, former Senate chair) and proof that I helped to generate millions in revenue. When I applied, I was marginally within the three-year Ph.D. completion window. It's ridiculous. I am just waiting for my rejection. It's been almost 10 months and I am already on my way to getting PR from another country.


I also applied as professional and I got ACS nomination and PR last month. Whatever you think will support your profile you can send it to them anytime, till you get a final yes/no/need further docs.

I submitted 5 independent references (ciso/head), employers reference with roles & responsibility. Then for achievement all the awards, certs and pictures of some the conferences I was speaker.
Links from indeed/seek of what profiles i match and how much they pay.


----------



## Karak2002

expfr20 said:


> Mate, I attached the papers with my Google scholar page and citations. Anyone can create conference badges or Linkedin posts. I am a senior program manager at one of the top three engineering schools in the US. I applied as a professional, not as a researcher, with very strong recommendation letters (former vice provost, former Senate chair) and proof that I helped to generate millions in revenue. When I applied, I was marginally within the three-year Ph.D. completion window. It's ridiculous. I am just waiting for my rejection. It's been almost 10 months and I am already on my way to getting PR from another country.


so did you apply for the EOI or the Visa ? Did you manage to get in touch with the talent officers? Any RFI. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

Karak2002 said:


> so did you apply for the EOI or the Visa ? Did you manage to get in touch with the talent officers? Any RFI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Just EOI. early Nov 2020. Still waiting. haha. 
Yes, I contacted the GTO a few times, everytime her response was they will decide on my case in a 'few weeks'. The last time I contacted was in April.


----------



## expfr20

aspiringMate said:


> I also applied as professional and I got ACS nomination and PR last month. Whatever you think will support your profile you can send it to them anytime, till you get a final yes/no/need further docs.
> 
> I submitted 5 independent references (ciso/head), employers reference with roles & responsibility. Then for achievement all the awards, certs and pictures of some the conferences I was speaker.
> Links from indeed/seek of what profiles i match and how much they pay.


I am glad that things worked for you!


----------



## Pinklotus

DocHarp said:


> The photo is taken when you go in for health check. Those forms are only required if requested.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Pinklotus

djaiy said:


> better to upload .I received s56 request of form 80..so better to upload in advance. thanks


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karak2002

expfr20 said:


> Just EOI. early Nov 2020. Still waiting. haha.
> Yes, I contacted the GTO a few times, everytime her response was they will decide on my case in a 'few weeks'. The last time I contacted was in April.


some cases go smooth some not, and hence unpredictability lingers 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitabasky

expfr20 said:


> Mate, I attached the papers with my Google scholar page and citations. Anyone can create conference badges or Linkedin posts. I am a senior program manager at one of the top three engineering schools in the US. I applied as a professional, not as a researcher, with very strong recommendation letters (former vice provost, former Senate chair) and proof that I helped to generate millions in revenue. When I applied, I was marginally within the three-year Ph.D. completion window. It's ridiculous. I am just waiting for my rejection. It's been almost 10 months and I am already on my way to getting PR from another country.





expfr20 said:


> Just EOI. early Nov 2020. Still waiting. haha.
> Yes, I contacted the GTO a few times, everytime her response was they will decide on my case in a 'few weeks'. The last time I contacted was in April.


Did you contact GTO officers after April?


----------



## NightGTI

EOI Jun 22
RFI Aug 27 for international recognized achievements
response to RFI Aug 30, Sep 3, Sep 8

I am so stressed that I don’t hear back and start to worry about it. Usually how long it takes to get a result after RFI?


----------



## bala21ot

Dear All,

Once again I thank you everyone here . I just received my GRANT.

My VISA Grant timelines 

1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
2. EOI Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
3. Sector: MedTech
4. Visa Submission : June 16, 2021
5. S56 for PCC : July 6, 2021
6. S56 for PCC (same): August 24, 2021. I did not click the confirmation button until September 2, 2021.
7. I confirmed with DOHA that I submitted S56 and clicked the confirmation button on September 2, 2021
8. Visa grant: 9/9/2021


----------



## Ex-H

bala21ot said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Once again I thank you everyone here . I just received my GRANT.
> 
> My VISA Grant timelines
> 
> 1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
> 2. EOI Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
> 3. Sector: MedTech
> 4. Visa Submission : June 16, 2021
> 5. S56 for PCC : July 6, 2021
> 6. S56 for PCC (same): August 24, 2021. I did not click the confirmation button until September 2, 2021.
> 7. I confirmed with DOHA that I submitted S56 and clicked the confirmation button on September 2, 2021
> 8. Visa grant: 9/9/2021


Congratulations!


----------



## bala21ot

Ex-H said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you Ex-H


----------



## Fo1991

Congrats 
could you please share your profile


QUOTE="bala21ot, post: 15276738, member: 1761412"]
Dear All,

Once again I thank you everyone here . I just received my GRANT.

My VISA Grant timelines 

1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
2. EOI Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
3. Sector: MedTech
4. Visa Submission : June 16, 2021
5. S56 for PCC : July 6, 2021
6. S56 for PCC (same): August 24, 2021. I did not click the confirmation button until September 2, 2021.
7. I confirmed with DOHA that I submitted S56 and clicked the confirmation button on September 2, 2021
8. Visa grant: 9/9/2021
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SathyaGovind

Dear Friends,

I am new to this forum. 
I am an Onshore applicant.
I have submitted my EOI in the Fintech sector on Feb 25, 2021, with the following docs:

Ph.D.(Finance) in Dec 2020(offshore) Certificate
Form 1000 - Nominator - Associate Dean in Top university - Australian Citizen
Post Doc(Hon) in Fintech appointment letter
Articles in 3 national and 2 International Journals
1 Award
Recommendation Letter from my Post Doc supervisor.
Grant offer letter(minimal amount for my post doc research) from a research institute.
Reference letters from my employers( colleges, universities)
Employment Opportunity that matches the FWHIT in the seek for my profile.

Can anyone assist me with the possibilities and are there only chances if we get an appointment letter with the FWHIT or can I wait with the submitted doc?

Your advice is really appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## bala21ot

Fo1991 said:


> Congrats
> could you please share your profile
> 
> 
> QUOTE="bala21ot, post: 15276738, member: 1761412"]
> Dear All,
> 
> Once again I thank you everyone here . I just received my GRANT.
> 
> My VISA Grant timelines
> 
> 1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
> 2. EOI Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
> 3. Sector: MedTech
> 4. Visa Submission : June 16, 2021
> 5. S56 for PCC : July 6, 2021
> 6. S56 for PCC (same): August 24, 2021. I did not click the confirmation button until September 2, 2021.
> 7. I confirmed with DOHA that I submitted S56 and clicked the confirmation button on September 2, 2021
> 8. Visa grant: 9/9/2021


[/QUOTE]

Thanks. My profile is:

1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
2. Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
3. Sector: MedTech
4. Publications: 16 Publications ( Six Q1 papers; Six - Q2 papers; remaining are Q3)
5. Conferences: 12
6. Scholarships : For PhD in Australia
7. One Publication award
8. One Grant
9. 180 citations/ now 200 citations
10. Offshore-/Low salary/Postdoc
[/QUOTE]

Also, one more thing, my nominator was my Australia-PhD supervisor. But he had already retired from his professorship when I applied for my visa in June 2021.


----------



## bala21ot

Thanks Fo1991


----------



## aspiringMate

nb00 said:


> My current salary ranges between 91k-95k
> Chances of getting a GTI based on the above?


One of the main requirement for GTI is ability to earn 153k+


----------



## mayurgupta70

aspiringMate said:


> One of the main requirement for GTI is ability to earn 153k+


It has now changed to 158500 AUD.


----------



## Greg86

Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
salary below threshold
post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)
29 June 2021- UID
24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration) 
30 July 2021- Health exam done
3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
9 September- Visa granted.

There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


----------



## expfr20

smitabasky said:


> Did you contact GTO officers after April?


Nope.. They will not help much. They will say 'the team is working and will get back to you soon'


----------



## hannal

Greg86 said:


> Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
> salary below threshold
> post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
> Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
> 9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
> 23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)
> 29 June 2021- UID
> 24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration)
> 30 July 2021- Health exam done
> 3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
> 9 September- Visa granted.
> 
> There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


Congrats!!!
Can you please elaborate on "23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)". 
I am requesting to change from FinTech to Education. I am wondering if it is possible.
Thanks


----------



## hannal

Greg86 said:


> Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
> salary below threshold
> post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
> Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
> 9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
> 23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)
> 29 June 2021- UID
> 24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration)
> 30 July 2021- Health exam done
> 3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
> 9 September- Visa granted.
> 
> There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


Is English score compulsory? I have PTE but since 2017 + Master Australia + PhD Australia. Should I sit English test while waiting?
Thanks


----------



## Bayleaf

hannal said:


> Is English score compulsory? I have PTE but since 2017 + Master Australia + PhD Australia. Should I sit English test while waiting?
> Thanks


I don't think you need to sit for English test.

_To prove you have functional English, show us evidence that: _

_you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English _

(Source)


----------



## bala21ot

bala21ot said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Once again I thank you everyone here . I just received my GRANT.
> 
> My VISA Grant timelines
> 
> 1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
> 2. EOI Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
> 3. Sector: MedTech
> 4. Visa Submission : June 16, 2021
> 5. S56 for PCC : July 6, 2021
> 6. S56 for PCC (same): August 24, 2021. I did not click the confirmation button until September 2, 2021.
> 7. I confirmed with DOHA that I submitted S56 and clicked the confirmation button on September 2, 2021
> 8. Visa grant: 9/9/2021


Also, thanks to NB (member of this forum) for helping and guiding me regarding PCC, and also he instructed me to click the confirmation button of ImmiAccount. Thanks NB


----------



## NightGTI

Fo1991 said:


> RFI Today
> ask for nominator refernce letter or form 1000
> Submit Feb
> Offshore
> Ag tech
> H index: 11
> Citation: 500
> Above 30 Journal and conference paper
> Postdoc
> Submit Feb without form1000 and reference letter


Hey, are you also waiting for the response after you submitted the materials from RFI? I received RFI at the end of Aug and still waiting.


----------



## HSharma83

Greg86 said:


> Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
> salary below threshold
> post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
> Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
> 9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
> *23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)*
> 29 June 2021- UID
> 24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration)
> 30 July 2021- Health exam done
> 3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
> 9 September- Visa granted.
> 
> There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


Hi 

I also want to change my field. Can you please let me know the procedure of RFI to do it? 

Thanks,
Himanshu


----------



## Greg86

HSharma83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I also want to change my field. Can you please let me know the procedure of RFI to do it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Himanshu


So if you got RFI asking you to change your field, simply reply to the email stating that you received RFI and you want to change the field. Do include your personal details like passport number first name , last name, dob. Good luck


----------



## Greg86

hannal said:


> Is English score compulsory? I have PTE but since 2017 + Master Australia + PhD Australia. Should I sit English test while waiting?
> Thanks


No it is not compulsory. In my case i already had given the ielts for my canada immigration, so i used them. There are other alternatives you can use.


----------



## NB

bala21ot said:


> Also, thanks to NB (member of this forum) for helping and guiding me regarding PCC, and also he instructed me to click the confirmation button of ImmiAccount. Thanks NB


Congratulations 
Glad to have helped 
Cheers


----------



## hannal

Bayleaf said:


> I don't think you need to sit for English test.
> 
> _To prove you have functional English, show us evidence that:
> 
> you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English _
> 
> (Source)


Thank you!


----------



## hannal

Greg86 said:


> So if you got RFI asking you to change your field, simply reply to the email stating that you received RFI and you want to change the field. Do include your personal details like passport number first name , last name, dob. Good luck


What should I do for a request from my side?
There haven't heard anything from the Department since I submitted my EOI in March. However when the sector's details were made available on the Immi web site, I recognised that my profile is more aligned with the other sector than the one in my EOI.
Thank you


----------



## Poondla

Greg86 said:


> Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
> salary below threshold
> post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
> Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
> 9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
> 23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)
> 29 June 2021- UID
> 24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration)
> 30 July 2021- Health exam done
> 3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
> 9 September- Visa granted.
> 
> There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


Congratulations on getting VISA grant approved. Can you please let me know how to get PCC from countries where I lived previously. If possible, can i connect with you.


----------



## Greg86

hannal said:


> What should I do for a request from my side?
> There haven't heard anything from the Department since I submitted my EOI in March. However when the sector's details were made available on the Immi web site, I recognised that my profile is more aligned with the other sector than the one in my EOI.
> Thank you


Beat would be to wait for a response. I do understand that you have been waiting for few months but when they make a decsion, i assume they might consider your profile to fit other sectors. Good luck


Poondla said:


> Congratulations on getting VISA grant approved. Can you please let me know how to get PCC from countries where I lived previously. If possible, can i connect with you.


Yes sure.. Each country are different when it comes to obtaining PCC. So which countries are planning to get PCC ?


----------



## Poondla

Greg86 said:


> Beat would be to wait for a response. I do understand that you have been waiting for few months but when they make a decsion, i assume they might consider your profile to fit other sectors. Good luck
> 
> Yes sure.. Each country are different when it comes to obtaining PCC. So which countries are planning to get PCC ?





Greg86 said:


> Beat would be to wait for a response. I do understand that you have been waiting for few months but when they make a decsion, i assume they might consider your profile to fit other sectors. Good luck
> 
> Yes sure.. Each country are different when it comes to obtaining PCC. So which countries are planning to get PCC ?


Currently, I am based in the US, before coming to US, I was in Seoul, Korea, and India.


----------



## hannal

Greg86 said:


> Beat would be to wait for a response. I do understand that you have been waiting for few months but when they make a decsion, i assume they might consider your profile to fit other sectors. Good luck
> 
> Yes sure.. Each country are different when it comes to obtaining PCC. So which countries are planning to get PCC ?


Thanks


----------



## hannal

Greg86 said:


> Beat would be to wait for a response. I do understand that you have been waiting for few months but when they make a decsion, i assume they might consider your profile to fit other sectors. Good luck
> 
> Yes sure.. Each country are different when it comes to obtaining PCC. So which countries are planning to get PCC ?


Did they give you the reasons for the change of sector or they just informed the change?
Thank you


----------



## nasabee

Hi
May I know whether you used MARA agent service or DIY for your successful case?

Thanks.

Regards,
Nasabi


Greg86 said:


> Hi all I would like to share my experience about my visa grant.
> salary below threshold
> post doc at a top University in USA- Indian national ( Lived studied and work in more than three countries)
> Master from UK, PHD from Israel, Post doc from Germany Israel and USA and have 6 papers of which 3 first author. PhD -2016.
> 9 May 2021- Applied for EOI
> 23 June 2021- RFI ( to change field from education to health industry- since my work was more aligned to health industry)
> 29 June 2021- UID
> 24 July 2021- Submitted 858 visa ( I gathered all the documents- like PCC from countries lived and scanned all the pages of passport, had IELTS for me and my wife ready (which was initially used for Canada immigration)
> 30 July 2021- Health exam done
> 3 Aug 2021- Health exam cleared
> 9 September- Visa granted.
> 
> There was no progress between 24 July till 9 sep ( It just show received but on 9 sep I got the visa grant in the email. Something to note I didn't get any S56, so my advice to others is to be as complete as possible when submitting the application


----------



## nasabee

Dear Members
Does anyone use agent for lodging EOI and to complete the whole GTI process? 
How much AU based agents (standard) charge (fees) for GTI? 
Using the agent service strengthen the application against DIY, True?

Thanks in advance for your sharing on above queries.

Cheers,
Nasabi


----------



## NB

nasabee said:


> Dear Members
> Does anyone use agent for lodging EOI and to complete the whole GTI process?
> How much AU based agents (standard) charge (fees) for GTI?
> Using the agent service strengthen the application against DIY, True?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your sharing on above queries.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nasabi


The agent can do nothing except advise you on the documents required
Most of the hard work has to be done by you in collecting all the documents and preparing your own writeup on your achievements 
If you dont have the time to patiently make a list of documents required, you can go through a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## nasabee

NB said:


> The agent can do nothing except advise you on the documents required
> Most of the hard work has to be done by you in collecting all the documents and preparing your own writeup on your achievements
> If you dont have the time to patiently make a list of documents required, you can go through a Mara agent
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
what is the standard charges by MARA agent?


----------



## bala21ot

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Glad to have helped
> Cheers


Thanks 🙏


----------



## Pinklotus

Do spouse and dependent children also get permanent residency together with the main applicant. Can’t find the information.


----------



## NB

Pinklotus said:


> Do spouse and dependent children also get permanent residency together with the main applicant. Can’t find the information.


Yes, if you have included them in the application 
Cheers


----------



## Sydneyma

Dear friends, could anyone tell me how to get PCC prepared in Australia and China? Thank u in advance.


----------



## bala21ot

Pinklotus said:


> Do spouse and dependent children also get permanent residency together with the main applicant. Can’t find the information.





Sydneyma said:


> Dear friends, could anyone tell me how to get PCC prepared in Australia and China? Thank u in advance.


Hi, Australia PCC link: National Police Checks


----------



## ramakanth00814

Hello, i am absolutely new, and i am overwhelmed with all the information on 858 subclass. I am from India, and have professional experience in the field of AI and MachineLearning in one of the top MNCs. I have worked only in India. But i have 3 Patents Granted and 10+ of them published(under Review) by my company in US Patent Office. There are a couple more to be published by my company in US Patent Office. I have done MBA and Engineering. Patents in the field of AI and ML is my USP. On the face of this information, can anyone experienced here guide me? Also the current position im in at my company is at Senior Manager Level ( however i am an Individual Contributor). In India the AUD equivalent salary is lesser than $158K but assuming 2X or 2.5X, my current position can beat the threshold. Please throw some light on whether i shoudl try or not.


----------



## HBow

Pinklotus said:


> Do spouse and dependent children also get permanent residency together with the main applicant. Can’t find the information.


Yes, if all in same visa application.


----------



## Kaybanty

Greetings to everyone on this forum. Has anyone gotten nomination from Engineers Australia? If yes, how many months do they take to evaluate?


----------



## ramakanth00814

Ken Maina said:


> You cannot check progress of EOI. You have to wait for the outcome. If DHA requires more information they will send you and RFI. Immi is for those who want to track visa progress/updates


What is RFI?


ramakanth00814 said:


> Hello, i am absolutely new, and i am overwhelmed with all the information on 858 subclass. I am from India, and have professional experience in the field of AI and MachineLearning in one of the top MNCs. I have worked only in India. But i have 3 Patents Granted and 10+ of them published(under Review) by my company in US Patent Office. There are a couple more to be published by my company in US Patent Office. I have done MBA and Engineering. Patents in the field of AI and ML is my USP. On the face of this information, can anyone experienced here guide me? Also the current position im in at my company is at Senior Manager Level ( however i am an Individual Contributor). In India the AUD equivalent salary is lesser than $158K but assuming 2X or 2.5X, my current position can beat the threshold. Please throw some light on whether i shoudl try or not.


Also is PTE score a mandatory before EOI


----------



## StoKo81

Hi everyone,
This place has been a great resource for myself and my partner (my partner was the 858 applicant).
A brief summary of her process.
Submitted EOI in mid-July this year then received an invitation in mid-August (so around 30 days).
She is a US citizen and she has a PhD (roughly 4 years out) and is onshore in Aus.

My question is there ever a time where immigration do not request police checks? She submitted her application and has already received the medical check request (which we have to wait on as we live in Sydney and all the verified medical check locations are closed due to COVID). We want to be ahead of any further requests including the FBI check - but the whole fingerprint thing is again a bit difficult due to COVID. So we were wondering is it worthwhile just waiting to see if this is requested by immigration OR do should she do it anyway because it will most certainly be asked of her at some time in the future?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bayleaf

ramakanth00814 said:


> What is RFI?


Request Further Information



ramakanth00814 said:


> Also is PTE score a mandatory before EOI


Not necessary if you have completed your tertiary education where the teaching instructions were in English for at least 2 years (full time), you need to provide evidence for this.
For more details please refer to this.




StoKo81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This place has been a great resource for myself and my partner (my partner was the 858 applicant).
> A brief summary of her process.
> Submitted EOI in mid-July this year then received an invitation in mid-August (so around 30 days).
> She is a US citizen and she has a PhD (roughly 4 years out) and is onshore in Aus.
> 
> My question is there ever a time where immigration do not request police checks? She submitted her application and has already received the medical check request (which we have to wait on as we live in Sydney and all the verified medical check locations are closed due to COVID). We want to be ahead of any further requests including the FBI check - but the whole fingerprint thing is again a bit difficult due to COVID. So we were wondering is it worthwhile just waiting to see if this is requested by immigration OR do should she do it anyway because it will most certainly be asked of her at some time in the future?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


If you all want to avoid s56 request and have your visa application processed smoothly and swiftly, in general I would suggest her to get it done, even if it's inconvenient. You can submit your visa application first while waiting for the US police check then upload it to your application once you receive it. You might get s56 while waiting for the US police check to arrive though.
If she fits into the following description, then she most likely need to do it: 


> We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.
> Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:
> 
> the time you turned 16 up to the issue date
> or
> the whole time you were in the country
> (Source)


----------



## mayurgupta70

ramakanth00814 said:


> Hello, i am absolutely new, and i am overwhelmed with all the information on 858 subclass. I am from India, and have professional experience in the field of AI and MachineLearning in one of the top MNCs. I have worked only in India. But i have 3 Patents Granted and 10+ of them published(under Review) by my company in US Patent Office. There are a couple more to be published by my company in US Patent Office. I have done MBA and Engineering. Patents in the field of AI and ML is my USP. On the face of this information, can anyone experienced here guide me? Also the current position im in at my company is at Senior Manager Level ( however i am an Individual Contributor). In India the AUD equivalent salary is lesser than $158K but assuming 2X or 2.5X, my current position can beat the threshold. Please throw some light on whether i shoudl try or not.


Hi Mate, 

Please let us know if you have a nominator? If yes, I'd say go for it. EOI is free of cost, so doesn't hurt to try! Good luck!


----------



## kbsk

Friends, anyone applied EOI to ACS or Engineers Australia recently? How much approx time would they take for assessment?


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

*RE: Job Offer from Australia*

One of the employers is ready to write a letter stating their desire to recruit me at a higher wage (160K+Superannumation).

Can someone please suggest if this letter will help me prioritize my GTI EOI application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> *RE: Job Offer from Australia*
> 
> One of the employers is ready to write a letter stating their desire to recruit me at a higher wage (160K+Superannumation).
> 
> Can someone please suggest if this letter will help me prioritize my GTI EOI application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It will certainly have an impact but only if the company is well known
Cheers


----------



## ramakanth00814

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Please let us know if you have a nominator? If yes, I'd say go for it. EOI is free of cost, so doesn't hurt to try! Good luck!


Thanks Mayur! for your response, no idont have a nominator, based on all the comments by your and others in this forum, the first step i would like to do is preliminary assessment with ACS, and once thye give go ahead, i would pay the required amount 500 dols or something to get it nominated by them, and then go ahead do the EOI. Please correct me if the proces flow is wrong. Also, If it is correct,

Do we have a list of all links/process flow with links handy somewhere in this forum? If yes, that would be of great help for newbies like me, please do share if you have something like that. Thanks !


----------



## ramakanth00814

Also what are the chances of getting a visa after getting a UID(i mean an identifier allocated to aspirants whose EOI has been accepted, not sure if its UID or something else). Meaning, lets say if 100 folks get UID, how many of these get the Visa Grant? And is it a varying proportion across categories like DiGiTECH, Education, Engineering etc.?


----------



## expfr20

My friend sent some new documents today. They are still processing October (updated on 02 September 2021). 🤦‍♂️


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> My friend sent some new documents today. They are still processing October (updated on 02 September 2021). 🤦‍♂️


It's just sad now. And I am worried they'll just keep everyone hanging. Also can you check the auto reply and let us know if there is still the update about PhD students not considered? It was there on 29 August and after a day or two, it vanished from the auto-reply.


----------



## mayurgupta70

ramakanth00814 said:


> Also what are the chances of getting a visa after getting a UID(i mean an identifier allocated to aspirants whose EOI has been accepted, not sure if its UID or something else). Meaning, lets say if 100 folks get UID, how many of these get the Visa Grant? And is it a varying proportion across categories like DiGiTECH, Education, Engineering etc.?


I'm not completely aware of how the UID to visa formally works.


----------



## alfacreator

expfr20 said:


> My friend sent some new documents today. They are still processing October (updated on 02 September 2021). 🤦‍♂️


It’s been 5 months that they are working oct month.


----------



## kundikoi

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Please let us know if you have a nominator? If yes, I'd say go for it. EOI is free of cost, so doesn't hurt to try! Good luck!





mayurgupta70 said:


> It's just sad now. And I am worried they'll just keep everyone hanging. Also can you check the auto reply and let us know if there is still the update about PhD students not considered? It was there on 29 August and after a day or two, it vanished from the auto-reply.


@mayur I hope you realise that on one hand, you're telling somebody (who doesn't appear very well-qualified, at least not without further info provided) to apply and needlessly clog up the queue, while on the other hand complaining about the EOI waiting time 🙄

it most certainly hurts to needlessly try - if not oneself, then others who are waiting. I'm pretty sure that with the amount of repeat applicants increasing, the Dept will soon consider putting a limit a or a cool-off period on the number of such tries. 




LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> *RE: Job Offer from Australia*
> One of the employers is ready to write a letter stating their desire to recruit me at a higher wage (160K+Superannumation).
> Can someone please suggest if this letter will help me prioritize my GTI EOI application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you need to provide more context for such queries mate. In your particular instance, with 2 (?) rejected EOIs already, it's gonna take a lot more than a mere intention letter to convince the Dept. If they're ready to write a letter, what's stopping them from making a job offer and/or sponsoring you for a 482 visa to start with?



ramakanth00814 said:


> Do we have a list of all links/process flow with links handy somewhere in this forum? If yes, that would be of great help for newbies like me, please do share if you have something like that. Thanks !


hopefully all the newbies are globally talented enough to read through the whole thread before embarking on the process - it's time very well invested.


----------



## mayurgupta70

kundikoi said:


> @mayur I hope you realise that on one hand, you're telling somebody (who doesn't appear very well-qualified, at least not without further info provided) to apply and needlessly clog up the queue, while on the other hand complaining about the EOI waiting time 🙄
> 
> it most certainly hurts to needlessly try - if not oneself, then others who are waiting. I'm pretty sure that with the amount of repeat applicants increasing, the Dept will soon consider putting a limit a or a cool-off period on the number of such tries.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to provide more context for such queries mate. In your particular instance, with 2 (?) rejected EOIs already, it's gonna take a lot more than a mere intention letter to convince the Dept. If they're ready to write a letter, what's stopping them from making a job offer and/or sponsoring you for a 482 visa to start with?
> 
> 
> hopefully all the newbies are globally talented enough to read through the whole thread before embarking on the process - it's time very well invested.


Sure, will take care of your observations going forward.


----------



## mjw20

Hola, just want to share my experience with ACS, I applied under data science field, they rejected me once before I got my uid. Then I found a nominator on Linkedin, and I got my uid successfully. However, my nominator didn't want to provide his identity information, so i applied ACS again by providing my uid, they rejected me again! its interesting to find out ACS has a higher standard than the Australian government. Anyway, as an offshore applicant the nomination requirement really struggled me. So i guess i will give it up now. The best part of this visa is that eoi and preliminary asessment from ASC is free. Wish you all the best for this visa!


----------



## expfr20

mjw20 said:


> Hola, just want to share my experience with ACS, I applied under data science field, they rejected me once before I got my uid. Then I found a nominator on Linkedin, and I got my uid successfully. However, my nominator didn't want to provide his identity information, so i applied ACS again by providing my uid, they rejected me again! its interesting to find out ACS has a higher standard than the Australian government. Anyway, as an offshore applicant the nomination requirement really struggled me. So i guess i will give it up now. The best part of this visa is that eoi and preliminary asessment from ASC is free. Wish you all the best for this visa!


Yes, they did this before as well. Especially with Offshore people.


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> It's just sad now. And I am worried they'll just keep everyone hanging. Also can you check the auto reply and let us know if there is still the update about PhD students not considered? It was there on 29 August and after a day or two, it vanished from the auto-reply.


Here is what my friend received yesterday:


----------



## mayurgupta70

expfr20 said:


> Here is what my friend received yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 100330


Yes they've removed the PhD part. Probably just changed their mind. The mail I received had the below update as effective on 15th August.


----------



## DocHarp

Exciting news. Immigration Minister just announced that it’s going to be easier for global talent visa holders to get citizenship through a special residence concession.


----------



## djaiy

DocHarp said:


> Exciting news. Immigration Minister just announced that it’s going to be easier for global talent visa holders to get citizenship through a special residence concession.
> 
> View attachment 100333


anyone to describe in simple words last few lines. is it beneficial to pr holders. or rules are more stricter now


----------



## expfr20

mayurgupta70 said:


> Yes they've removed the PhD part. Probably just changed their mind. The mail I received had the below update as effective on 15th August.
> View attachment 100331


Do you remember how many EOIs were there in October?


----------



## Bayleaf

djaiy said:


> anyone to describe in simple words last few lines. is it beneficial to pr holders. or rules are more stricter now


I would say beneficial to those who need to travel internationally often.
Previously PR holder need to stay on shore for 4 years to be eligible. Under the new announcement, it is shortened to 480 days on shore.
Still need to hold the global talent visa for 4 years regardless on shore or off shore before citizenship application.


----------



## DocHarp

Bayleaf said:


> I would say beneficial to those who need to travel internationally often.
> Previously PR holder need to stay on shore for 4 years to be eligible. Under the new announcement, it is shortened to 480 days on shore.
> Still need to hold the global talent visa for 4 years regardless on shore or off shore before citizenship application.


You just need to have had a valid visa for 4 years, not necessarily on the GTI. We only need to have had PR for 12 months to be eligible (source).

I plugged my info into the residency calculator from the DHA website and I’ll be eligible in Jan 2024 to apply for citizenship (arrived in Australia in Jan 2020 on a student visa).

My question is whether we can still apply, even if the “missing residency days” aren’t for work/ business. The announcement makes it seem like we’re automatically granted the exemption if we hold the 858 but I wonder if it’s actually saying we’re just _eligible_ for it, if the travel is work related.*


----------



## Adv9871

Does any of you has experience of service from Migration agency - Michelle Lingham? Please share your experience and feedback.


----------



## escallanio001

Thanks. My profile is:
1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
2. Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
3. Sector: MedTech
4. Publications: 16 Publications ( Six Q1 papers; Six - Q2 papers; remaining are Q3)
5. Conferences: 12
6. Scholarships : For PhD in Australia
7. One Publication award
8. One Grant
9. 180 citations/ now 200 citations
10. Offshore-/Low salary/Postdoc
[/QUOTE]
Also, one more thing, my nominator was my Australia-PhD supervisor. But he had already retired from his professorship when I applied for my visa in June 2021.
[/QUOTE]



Was your nominator contacted by DIAC during visa processing or whilst the EOI was pending for approval? Just asking for my info as you said he retired while you applied for Visa.


----------



## completenonsensewhat

Bayleaf said:


> I would say beneficial to those who need to travel internationally often.
> Previously PR holder need to stay on shore for 4 years to be eligible. Under the new announcement, it is shortened to 480 days on shore.
> Still need to hold the global talent visa for 4 years regardless on shore or off shore before citizenship application.


This is pretty good. Especially considering I'm travelling O/S for the next year for company matters. I'm wondering if my partner will be eligible for this too?


----------



## Swanz

ramakanth00814 said:


> Also what are the chances of getting a visa after getting a UID(i mean an identifier allocated to aspirants whose EOI has been accepted, not sure if its UID or something else). Meaning, lets say if 100 folks get UID, how many of these get the Visa Grant? And is it a varying proportion across categories like DiGiTECH, Education, Engineering etc.?


I'd also like to know this information. I have reviewed several FOI requests, which seem(?) to imply that the likelihood of receiving a grant after receiving a UID are very strong (anywhere from 80-99% based on different sources). However, I wonder if the ratio of applications - to - grants also includes applicates who did not have a UID (who simply applied without first submitting an EOI). If so, this would skew the numbers. Has anyone been able to ascertain the likelihood of success after using a UID to submit an 858 visa application? Many thanks.

Background: 

Submitted an EOI under Education in March 2021.
Received an RFI 4 weeks ago (mid-Aug).
Responded to RFI 2 weeks ago (1 Sept)
Received an UID today (15 Sept)


----------



## Ram K

Swanz said:


> I'd also like to know this information. I have reviewed several FOI requests, which seem(?) to imply that the likelihood of receiving a grant after receiving a UID are very strong (anywhere from 80-99% based on different sources). However, I wonder if the ratio of applications - to - grants also includes applicates who did not have a UID (who simply applied without first submitting an EOI). If so, this would skew the numbers. Has anyone been able to ascertain the likelihood of success after using a UID to submit an 858 visa application? Many thanks.
> 
> Background:
> 
> Submitted an EOI under Education in March 2021.
> Received an RFI 4 weeks ago (mid-Aug).
> Responded to RFI 2 weeks ago (1 Sept)
> Received an UID today (15 Sept)


Please share your profile. Because I applied in education also


----------



## bala21ot

escallanio001 said:


> Thanks. My profile is:
> 1. Dual PhD (Australia and Hong Kong)
> 2. Submission date: Sep 7, 2020
> 3. Sector: MedTech
> 4. Publications: 16 Publications ( Six Q1 papers; Six - Q2 papers; remaining are Q3)
> 5. Conferences: 12
> 6. Scholarships : For PhD in Australia
> 7. One Publication award
> 8. One Grant
> 9. 180 citations/ now 200 citations
> 10. Offshore-/Low salary/Postdoc


Also, one more thing, my nominator was my Australia-PhD supervisor. But he had already retired from his professorship when I applied for my visa in June 2021.
[/QUOTE]



Was your nominator contacted by DIAC during visa processing or whilst the EOI was pending for approval? Just asking for my info as you said he retired while you applied for Visa.
[/QUOTE]

No. They did not contact my nominator. Thanks


----------



## nasabee

Dear Experts,
Nominator is an Aussie citizen who is living offshore currently. His passport is expired recently and renewal is keeping on delay due to COVID-19 ; renewal may take couple of months from now. EOI is submitted. Does this cause an issue for EOI approval? My understanding is as long as the nominator is Aussie citizen should meet the citizenship requirement for GTI regardless of travel document (i.e. Passport) is expired, correct? Please post your advise / comments. 

Thank you.


----------



## 0xlepton

alfacreator said:


> It’s been 5 months that they are working oct month.


Hi guys, I submitted EOI in late Oct. DigiTech sector. Nothing heard yet, still waiting for the response. Is that normal? Does anyone in this forum have the same situation as me?


----------



## mayurgupta70

0xlepton said:


> Hi guys, I submitted EOI in late Oct. DigiTech sector. Nothing heard yet, still waiting for the response. Is that normal? Does anyone in this forum have the same situation as me?


Hi mate, department is still working on October EOI as per auto reply


----------



## Bayleaf

completenonsensewhat said:


> This is pretty good. Especially considering I'm travelling O/S for the next year for company matters. I'm wondering if my partner will be eligible for this too?


Based on my understanding, citizenship application is not like visa application, in the sense that one cannot add spouse/partner as dependent. (But they can have their children < 15 yo as dependent in citizenship application)
My interpretation of the Home Affairs webpage is that your partner will only be eligible if your partner is also overseas for specific work purpose ("Special residence requirement" apply).



nasabee said:


> Dear Experts,
> Nominator is an Aussie citizen who is living offshore currently. His passport is expired recently and renewal is keeping on delay due to COVID-19 ; renewal may take couple of months from now. EOI is submitted. Does this cause an issue for EOI approval? My understanding is as long as the nominator is Aussie citizen should meet the citizenship requirement for GTI regardless of travel document (i.e. Passport) is expired, correct? Please post your advise / comments.
> 
> Thank you.


Should be fine.


----------



## nasabee

Bayleaf said:


> Should be fine.


thanks @Bayleaf No issue and this won't affect EOI, correct?


----------



## kbsk

Does the EOI for GTI can be launched whilst the Assessment with ACS or nominator is going on? (i.e can it be parallelly happening?)

Or is it before EOI application with homeaffairs, the Nominator has to be ready ?


----------



## mayurgupta70




----------



## himagiri19

GPT26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last April. However, until now, there are still no update on my application. Target sector applied for was FinTech and salary is above threshold. However, I did not have a nominator. During that time, the requirement of ACS before applying to them as their nominator was the UID. Recently, this has changed and applicants can now apply for ACS nomination even without a UID. In this case, should I start the application for an ACS nomination and resubmit a new EOI if I got successfully nominated or wait and hope for the UID then apply for the ACS nomination after?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies and suggestions.


Hi, Did ACS confirm to nominate you?
If yes how long they took to confirm and send the form 1000.


----------



## himagiri19

mjw20 said:


> Hola, just want to share my experience with ACS, I applied under data science field, they rejected me once before I got my uid. Then I found a nominator on Linkedin, and I got my uid successfully. However, my nominator didn't want to provide his identity information, so i applied ACS again by providing my uid, they rejected me again! its interesting to find out ACS has a higher standard than the Australian government. Anyway, as an offshore applicant the nomination requirement really struggled me. So i guess i will give it up now. The best part of this visa is that eoi and preliminary asessment from ASC is free. Wish you all the best for this visa!


Hi, how much time ACS would take to assess the profile and send the confirmation to go ahead with the nomination or rejecting to nominate.


----------



## ramakanth00814

mjw20 said:


> Hola, just want to share my experience with ACS, I applied under data science field, they rejected me once before I got my uid. Then I found a nominator on Linkedin, and I got my uid successfully. However, my nominator didn't want to provide his identity information, so i applied ACS again by providing my uid, they rejected me again! its interesting to find out ACS has a higher standard than the Australian government. Anyway, as an offshore applicant the nomination requirement really struggled me. So i guess i will give it up now. The best part of this visa is that eoi and preliminary asessment from ASC is free. Wish you all the best for this visa!


I am sorry to hear your rejection, Do you mind sharing your profile's key highlights?


----------



## Bayleaf

nasabee said:


> thanks @Bayleaf No issue and this won't affect EOI, correct?


I don't think it will affect EOI. I have not seen anywhere written that nominator needs to have a valid passport.


----------



## mjw20

himagiri19 said:


> Hi, how much time ACS would take to assess the profile and send the confirmation to go ahead with the nomination or rejecting to nominate.


roughly 6-8 weeks


----------



## mjw20

ramakanth00814 said:


> I am sorry to hear your rejection, Do you mind sharing your profile's key highlights?


Data Science, PhD in 3 years, and salary very close to the high-income threshold and have few national projects delivered in the government.


----------



## AGT3310

0xlepton said:


> Hi guys, I submitted EOI in late Oct. DigiTech sector. Nothing heard yet, still waiting for the response. Is that normal? Does anyone in this forum have the same situation as me?


I submitted in early Nov, still waiting too.


----------



## Melody-GTI

Hi Guys, 
I'm trying to prepare Form 1000 and have few questions that need your advice. 
Item 14 asks for the Nominee occupation name. Does that refer to my position (e.g., research fellow) or anything else?
Item 32 'Give details of your nominee’s skills and experience that are relevant to the proposed activity in Australia', can anyone advise me what are the 'proposed activity? and what kind of skill should be listed. 
Thanks in advance. 
I haven't got any response from Gov yet since Oct 2020， hope the form can attract the officer's attention.


----------



## alfacreator

0xlepton said:


> Hi guys, I submitted EOI in late Oct. DigiTech sector. Nothing heard yet, still waiting for the response. Is that normal? Does anyone in this forum have the same situation as me?


Submitted in dec. There is no movement in GTi for those who are at edge starting Oct month.


----------



## Mandaligov

Hi guys, 
Is there any link or document from department of home affairs explicitly saying the first entry date requirement will not be enforced for global talent visa holders due to covid? I cannot find anything online.


----------



## cctUse

StoKo81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This place has been a great resource for myself and my partner (my partner was the 858 applicant).
> A brief summary of her process.
> Submitted EOI in mid-July this year then received an invitation in mid-August (so around 30 days).
> She is a US citizen and she has a PhD (roughly 4 years out) and is onshore in Aus.
> 
> My question is there ever a time where immigration do not request police checks? She submitted her application and has already received the medical check request (which we have to wait on as we live in Sydney and all the verified medical check locations are closed due to COVID). We want to be ahead of any further requests including the FBI check - but the whole fingerprint thing is again a bit difficult due to COVID. So we were wondering is it worthwhile just waiting to see if this is requested by immigration OR do should she do it anyway because it will most certainly be asked of her at some time in the future?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


We had roughly the same timeline, but I live in the US now and got the FBI checks done in maybe a week. The short answer is you must do it, however, you can print the fingerprints yourself and use express delivery to submit your fingerprints to the FBI (which cost $18 without shipping cost). FBI will send you an electronic version once the check is done. I guess the express shipping wont take more than a week so you probably will get that within two weeks. If you do not finish the criminal checks, you probably will get a notification and ask you to submit them within 28 days


----------



## Dr.A

Hi everyone
Thank you for all the help and advice.
I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
EOI submitted 1st week of January
1st RFI : June 23
2nd RFI: July 6 (about changing the nominator as my nominator was not eligible NZ citizen)
UID: July 23
Visa lodged: Sept 2
s56 for health exam : Sept 13
Health exam cleared :Sept 16
Visa grant : Sept 16


----------



## Menme

A. Ali said:


> Hi all,
> Any one from Resources sector (Engineering, waste management, energy saving technology, ..etc) has submitted EOI? Also any Ph.D. holder submitted EOI?


Hi Ali, I work in circular economy in domain and I have worked a lot on waste management projects. I submitted my EOU in May 2021 but there is no response as yet. what about you?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## A. Ali

Menme said:


> Hi Ali, I work in circular economy in domain and I have worked a lot on waste management projects. I submitted my EOU in May 2021 but there is no response as yet. what about you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


No response yet


----------



## Mas123456

Hey, Guys can you please help. 
My field is both in Energy and resource sectors. I am just wondering in immi account should I choose energy or resources or choose other and write it as energy and resource sector.


----------



## A. Ali

Mas123456 said:


> Hey, Guys can you please help.
> My field is both in Energy and resource sectors. I am just wondering in immi account should I choose energy or resources or choose other and write it as energy and resource sector.


It is based on your selection during the EOI form submission. Which field did you choose? Moreover, Resources sector includes energy saving technology specialisation as well.


----------



## himagiri19

Dr.A said:


> Hi everyone
> Thank you for all the help and advice.
> I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted 1st week of January
> 1st RFI : June 23
> 2nd RFI: July 6 (about changing the nominator as my nominator was not eligible NZ citizen)
> UID: July 23
> Visa lodged: Sept 2
> s56 for health exam : Sept 13
> Health exam cleared :Sept 16
> Visa grant : Sept 16


Hi, Congratulation. What was your target sector.


----------



## Dr.A

himagiri19 said:


> Hi, Congratulation. What was your target sector.


Advanced manufacturing


----------



## Mandaligov

Mandaligov said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there any link or document from department of home affairs explicitly saying the first entry date requirement will not be enforced for global talent visa holders due to covid? I cannot find anything online.


Anybody has any info?


----------



## Bayleaf

Mandaligov said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there any link or document from department of home affairs explicitly saying the first entry date requirement will not be enforced for global talent visa holders due to covid? I cannot find anything online.





Mandaligov said:


> Anybody has any info?


Refer to this


----------



## NightGTI

Anyone waiting for their EOI reply after responding to RFI in Sep? Let’s wait together.


----------



## Mas123456

Hey, Guys can you please help.
My field is both in Energy and resource sectors. I am just wondering in immi account should I choose energy or resources or choose other and write it as energy and resource sector.


----------



## DocHarp

Mas123456 said:


> Hey, Guys can you please help.
> My field is both in Energy and resource sectors. I am just wondering in immi account should I choose energy or resources or choose other and write it as energy and resource sector.


If you are in the Immi account, that means you were invited to apply right? If so, select whichever sector you received the invitation for. 

Otherwise, choose one - whichever one you can make a stronger case for in terms of demonstrating that you are internationally recognized based on your awards, projects, and actual job responsibilities. If DHA decides you are more eligible for a different category, they’ll request to change it for you.


----------



## AC_NZ

Greetings all,
After submitting my VISA application, I've been following this forum, and I received the grant today for the Australia 858 GTI pathway.

Target sector - *ENERGY*
Timeline -

EOI Submission - *10 May 2021*
UID received - *25 May 2021*
Visa Application - *4 August 2021 (included my partner as De-Facto)*
Health Examination - *11 August 2021*
S56 - *18 August 2021 *(‘Consent to disclosure form’ for PCC New Zealand as per Australia/NZ information sharing protocol)
Visa Grant - *20 September 2021*
Profile:

An Indian citizen by birth, staying in New Zealand (NZ) since 2016.
PhD in Engineering from New Zealand - June 2020
15 global reference letters spreading across NZ, Australia, India, USA, UK, Ireland, and Nigeria submitted during the EOI stage (in addition to Nomination Form 1000 and Nominator reference letter for additional information)
Job confirmation letters in Australia (subject to Visa approval) at or higher threshold level
Letter from the current organization for my work experience in Australia. 
10 international publications, one book chapter and many IEEE flagship conferences.
PhD contributions recognized and implemented by the IEEE Power and Energy Society (IEEE PES) as a commercialized toolkit product
Report to IES standards committee for required changes in the international standard under the UNDP protocols
5- years experience as a Taskforce member of IEEE PES recognized committee under the directions of the United Nations SDGs.
International awards and recognitions for research contributions both globally and in NZ.
Invited International talks and guest lectures in India and the USA
Reviewer of 5 international journals (SCI and SCIE)
2 successful research grant applications in New Zealand
International collaborations in research spreading across 7 countries.
Currently working for a Big 4 firm in NZ as an Energy Advisor and providing services to the federal and the state government across Australia and New Zealand in the renewable energy/electricity sector.
Expert curator invitation by NSW Government, Australia for energy projects
Note: From my experience, EOI is the most important step and one needs to make sure that when you submit the EOI, consider it a ‘first and the last impression’ ideology.

Feel free to reach out for any further information, and I’ll be more than happy to help and/or discuss.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Pee

AC_NZ said:


> Greetings all,
> After submitting my VISA application, I've been following this forum, and I received the grant today for the Australia 858 GTI pathway.
> 
> Target sector - *ENERGY*
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Submission - *10 May 2021*
> UID received - *25 May 2021*
> Visa Application - *4 August 2021 (included my partner as De-Facto)*
> Health Examination - *11 August 2021*
> S56 - *18 August 2021 *(‘Consent to disclosure form’ for PCC New Zealand as per Australia/NZ information sharing protocol)
> Visa Grant - *20 September 2021*
> Profile:
> 
> An Indian citizen by birth, staying in New Zealand (NZ) since 2016.
> PhD in Engineering from New Zealand - June 2020
> 15 global reference letters spreading across NZ, Australia, India, USA, UK, Ireland, and Nigeria submitted during the EOI stage (in addition to Nomination Form 1000 and Nominator reference letter for additional information)
> Job confirmation letters in Australia (subject to Visa approval) at or higher threshold level
> Letter from the current organization for my work experience in Australia.
> 10 international publications, one book chapter and many IEEE flagship conferences.
> PhD contributions recognized and implemented by the IEEE Power and Energy Society (IEEE PES) as a commercialized toolkit product
> Report to IES standards committee for required changes in the international standard under the UNDP protocols
> 5- years experience as a Taskforce member of IEEE PES recognized committee under the directions of the United Nations SDGs.
> International awards and recognitions for research contributions both globally and in NZ.
> Invited International talks and guest lectures in India and the USA
> Reviewer of 5 international journals (SCI and SCIE)
> 2 successful research grant applications in New Zealand
> International collaborations in research spreading across 7 countries.
> Currently working for a Big 4 firm in NZ as an Energy Advisor and providing services to the federal and the state government across Australia and New Zealand in the renewable energy/electricity sector.
> Expert curator invitation by NSW Government, Australia for energy projects
> Note: From my experience, EOI is the most important step and one needs to make sure that when you submit the EOI, consider it a ‘first and the last impression’ ideology.
> 
> Feel free to reach out for any further information, and I’ll be more than happy to help and/or discuss.
> 
> Cheers and good luck!





AC_NZ said:


> Greetings all,
> After submitting my VISA application, I've been following this forum, and I received the grant today for the Australia 858 GTI pathway.
> 
> Target sector - *ENERGY*
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Submission - *10 May 2021*
> UID received - *25 May 2021*
> Visa Application - *4 August 2021 (included my partner as De-Facto)*
> Health Examination - *11 August 2021*
> S56 - *18 August 2021 *(‘Consent to disclosure form’ for PCC New Zealand as per Australia/NZ information sharing protocol)
> Visa Grant - *20 September 2021*
> Profile:
> 
> An Indian citizen by birth, staying in New Zealand (NZ) since 2016.
> PhD in Engineering from New Zealand - June 2020
> 15 global reference letters spreading across NZ, Australia, India, USA, UK, Ireland, and Nigeria submitted during the EOI stage (in addition to Nomination Form 1000 and Nominator reference letter for additional information)
> Job confirmation letters in Australia (subject to Visa approval) at or higher threshold level
> Letter from the current organization for my work experience in Australia.
> 10 international publications, one book chapter and many IEEE flagship conferences.
> PhD contributions recognized and implemented by the IEEE Power and Energy Society (IEEE PES) as a commercialized toolkit product
> Report to IES standards committee for required changes in the international standard under the UNDP protocols
> 5- years experience as a Taskforce member of IEEE PES recognized committee under the directions of the United Nations SDGs.
> International awards and recognitions for research contributions both globally and in NZ.
> Invited International talks and guest lectures in India and the USA
> Reviewer of 5 international journals (SCI and SCIE)
> 2 successful research grant applications in New Zealand
> International collaborations in research spreading across 7 countries.
> Currently working for a Big 4 firm in NZ as an Energy Advisor and providing services to the federal and the state government across Australia and New Zealand in the renewable energy/electricity sector.
> Expert curator invitation by NSW Government, Australia for energy projects
> Note: From my experience, EOI is the most important step and one needs to make sure that when you submit the EOI, consider it a ‘first and the last impression’ ideology.
> 
> Feel free to reach out for any further information, and I’ll be more than happy to help and/or discuss.
> 
> Cheers and good luck!


Hi Dear,
What paper work did you use as a proof of your defacto relationship


----------



## Mandaligov

Bayleaf said:


> For the Global Talent visa grantees who are offshore, please see the attached "facilitation letter" which provides that relaxation of the '12 months entry from grant' requirement. (Source)


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mandaligov

Bayleaf said:


> I would say beneficial to those who need to travel internationally often.
> Previously PR holder need to stay on shore for 4 years to be eligible. Under the new announcement, it is shortened to 480 days on shore.
> Still need to hold the global talent visa for 4 years regardless on shore or off shore before citizenship application.


Hi @Bayleaf, thanks for the info. It's really appreciated. 

"hold the global talent visa for 4 years regardless on shore or off shore" does this mean one is considered a global talent visa holder from the day the visa was granted even if they were offshore? (a visa holder in the context of this announcement and citizenship requirements, not in a general sense) Or is one's status as a global talent visa holder begins the day they make their first entry to Australia with this visa?


----------



## AC_NZ

What paperwork


Pee said:


> Hi Dear,
> What paper work did you use as a proof of your defacto relationship


Hi,
Good question and indeed an important aspect for those considering to add partners as de-facto in their application.
I followed the steps as indicated here Evidence of relationship. The points mentioned below could feature in multiple instances and can be common; however, the key points to consider are:

Development of relationship (evidence starting from the day both partners met till the current) - pictures, travel

Managing/sharing finances OR Joint financial statements (evidence of bank account details/ arrangements of sharing finances for household activities and responsibilities etc.)

Commitment (quite tricky to explain as it is qualitative; however, evidence letters about future plannings and letters from family and friends stating they are aware of the couple's future plans)

Joint household responsibilities (tenancy agreements, utility bills, arranging travels/itinerary for trips or holidays..)
Social status (letters from friends, family, office colleagues who recognise the couple)

Note: Get all these as a 'Statutory Declaration/Court Declaration' from the respective government organization bodies where the couple intends to apply for the visa.


----------



## Peter-T1234

For people who have received their invitation to apply and are in a lockdown area of Australia (NSW, VIC, ACT), have the Department given any steer of how Visa Medical Appointments will work? e.g. the centres are all closed in Sydney at the moment. Do you think the department will waive the need for the medical checks?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Dr.A said:


> Hi everyone
> Thank you for all the help and advice.
> I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted 1st week of January
> 1st RFI : June 23
> 2nd RFI: July 6 (about changing the nominator as my nominator was not eligible NZ citizen)
> UID: July 23
> Visa lodged: Sept 2
> s56 for health exam : Sept 13
> Health exam cleared :Sept 16
> Visa grant : Sept 16


Hi mate, congratulate you on your grant. May I ask a question regarding Form 1000?
Item 32 'Give details of your nominee’s skills and experience that are relevant to the proposed activity in Australia' 
Can you please give some advice on how to answer this question? What is the 'proposed activity? and what kind of skill should be listed? Any references?


----------



## StoKo81

Peter-T1234 said:


> For people who have received their invitation to apply and are in a lockdown area of Australia (NSW, VIC, ACT), have the Department given any steer of how Visa Medical Appointments will work? e.g. the centres are all closed in Sydney at the moment. Do you think the department will waive the need for the medical checks?


We're in the same position. According to this Immigration are (obviously) aware and not to contact them. Here's hoping BUPA opens on October 1st as their website says. It is strange they can open on October 1st in NSW metro areas as, AFAIK, nothing will change in terms of NSW Health directives at that time.


----------



## tahahmady

Guys good luck


----------



## smitabasky

Just wondering...whoever is applied in OCT 2020...did u get any reply?


----------



## Dr.A

Melody-GTI said:


> Hi mate, congratulate you on your grant. May I ask a question regarding Form 1000?
> Item 32 'Give details of your nominee’s skills and experience that are relevant to the proposed activity in Australia'
> Can you please give some advice on how to answer this question? What is the 'proposed activity? and what kind of skill should be listed? Any references?


I am a postdoc researcher in chemistry so i just mentioned about PhD and posdoc research experience and teaching experience that will help me secure University lectuerer or Industrial position.


----------



## expfr20

smitabasky said:


> Just wondering...whoever is applied in OCT 2020...did u get any reply?


Still processing October.


----------



## Kaybanty

Greetings everyone. Has anyone gotten nomination through Engineers Australia? If yes, how long do they take to evaluate?


----------



## Melody-GTI

Dr.A said:


> I am a postdoc researcher in chemistry so i just mentioned about PhD and posdoc research experience and teaching experience that will help me secure University lectuerer or Industrial position.


I see, thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## Melody-GTI

smitabasky said:


> Just wondering...whoever is applied in OCT 2020...did u get any reply?


Late Oct, nothing heard yet


----------



## Sheikh Zia

Dr.A said:


> or


Kindly Please I need some of you guidance if you share your contact details ... whats app will be good ....


----------



## Fo1991

My new foi


----------



## djaiy

HI
Whats the next step after VISA grant for offshore people.
Do we have to request for some quarantine facility or just book a ticket?
Or any other arrangements before ticket booking?

Please guide.
Thanks


----------



## NightGTI

Hi, anyone got rejected after asking for further information? I am worried about it and waiting after responding to the RFI. It’s been so long for me. Anyone waiting together?


----------



## dholloye

Hi, 
I am trying to find information about the success rate of Global Talent Visa.
How successful is Global Talent visa application (NOT EOI)? Those rejected, any major reason for this rejection?

Thanks


----------



## himagiri19

HBow said:


> Renew your passport a d email GTO with old and updated passport numbers to update your EOI.


I got a response for updating my passport, I requested them to send a confirmation as this case was different from EOI assessment.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Sheikh Zia said:


> Kindly Please I need some of you guidance if you share your contact details ... whats app will be good ....


Why don't you ask your question here. Not everyone is comfortable sharing their personal contact details on a public forum like this.


----------



## Anurag123

himagiri19 said:


> I got a response for updating my passport, I requested them to send a confirmation as this case was different from EOI assessment.


what was the reply that you received? Even I have sent the my new passport but got only auto-response


----------



## Mas123456

djaiy said:


> HI
> Whats the next step after VISA grant for offshore people.
> Do we have to request for some quarantine facility or just book a ticket?
> Or any other arrangements before ticket booking?
> 
> Please guide.
> Thanks



Depends on which state you are heading to.
Generally, you need to get Covid pass from them and have a location for Quarantine like a hotel. 
Put 3000box for two weeks of quarantine


----------



## himagiri19

Anurag123 said:


> what was the reply that you received? Even I have sent the my new passport but got only auto-response


Reply as below after politely asking them to confirm about my passport updated.

Thank you for your email.



We acknowledge receipt of the change of passport details.



Please also note that we do not give EOI status updates however we are currently assessing cases lodged in October 2020.





Kind Regards



Global Talent Visa Program Support

Department of Home Affairs

E: [email protected]


----------



## Dr.A

Hi All
I have been granted 858 visa and currently offshore. Now I am planning to sponsor my boyfriend's PR in Australia after wedding. He is currently residing in AU on student visa. Assuming that we do a quick court marriage, will I be able to sponsor my husband for PR if I am offshore and he continues to live in AU? If so , what will be the visa category?
Is it possible to apply 858 for him as a dependent or will it be 309/100 or 820/802?


----------



## Bayleaf

Dr.A said:


> Hi All
> I have been granted 858 visa and currently offshore. Now I am planning to sponsor my boyfriend's PR in Australia after wedding. He is currently residing in AU on student visa. Assuming that we do a quick court marriage, will I be able to sponsor my husband for PR if I am offshore and he continues to live in AU? If so , what will be the visa category?
> Is it possible to apply 858 for him as a dependent or will it be 309/100 or 820/802?


Since your visa 858 has already been granted, that ship has already sailed and I don't think you can add him as a dependent after you were granted your visa.

Other things to note for other partner visas:

Applicants for visa 309 must be outside Australia during application. (Source)
Applicants for visa 820 must be in Australia but not in immigration clearance during application. (Source)
To apply for visa 820 as married applicants: "you must live with your spouse or do not live apart on a permanent basis" (Source)


----------



## mayurgupta70

Hi All, 
A friend of mine was rejected by ACS for nomination. She is looking for nominators in Digitech sector. If anyone on this forum who has already been granted a global talent visa would like to nominate, she can send her profile to you/set up a zoom call to discuss her profile. 

Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.A

Bayleaf said:


> Since your visa 858 has already been granted, that ship has already sailed and I don't think you can add him as a dependent after you were granted your visa.
> 
> Other things to note for other partner visas:
> 
> Applicants for visa 309 must be outside Australia during application. (Source)
> Applicants for visa 820 must be in Australia but not in immigration clearance during application. (Source)
> To apply for visa 820 as married applicants: "you must live with your spouse or do not live apart on a permanent basis" (Source)


Thank you Bayleaf.


----------



## FDM

Hi Guys,

I have a question about the increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa. 






Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au





I am living in Australia since 2010 but I was overseas from 01 November 2017 to 18 April 2019. Then from this date I am still in Australia. I was granted a global talent visa on 13 May 2021, which is a permanent residency. I worked at Australian university as a researcher for 2 years and I will work in another Australian university in next two weeks.

I have seen some news in the immigration website on 14 September 2021 about Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa. 

It was mentioned in the immigration department website that (The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying).

I can meet all the requirements such as 120 days as a permanent resident and already lived in Australia for 480 days since 18 April 2019.

My question is: I didn't understand what they mean by having a valid visa for the last 4 years?. If I have a valid visa for the last 4 years then there is no need for special residency!!!.

Thank you for your clarification.


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Hello All,

Hope all of you are safe. Has anyone applied for extension regarding initial arrival date for global talent visa? If yes, what is the process and how many years extension were you given? On Gov AU website, I see that 5yrs extension is being given to all types of visa (189, 190 etc) except for global talent visa.
Can anyone pls help??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anil.chowdaryyskit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djaiy

Mas123456 said:


> Depends on which state you are heading to.
> Generally, you need to get Covid pass from them and have a location for Quarantine like a hotel.
> Put 3000box for two weeks of quarantine


can you please send a link for covid pass or how to have location for quarantine.thanks


----------



## bgt

I have received email from ACS to fill form and provide more information regarding my achievements? Is it a positive sign ?


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan

Hey All,

I'm still bewildering if I have a strong profile to apply for GTI ?

Overall 17 + years diverse work experience(national and International) as a Data scientist.
BS Computer Science degree.16 years 
I have nominator as well.
Please let me know what my chances are if I apply in DigiTech sector.

Regards,


----------



## NightGTI

Anyone waiting for the RFI response feedback?


----------



## stulfk

Received my UID today!


----------



## It's time to fly

Please can you share your profile and when did you applied? Thanks


----------



## expfr20

bgt said:


> I have received email from ACS to fill form and provide more information regarding my achievements? Is it a positive sign ?


It means nothing. A few people in this forum received (including myself) the form and then eventually ACS refused to nominate. Best wishes.


----------



## VickyAustralia

Hi All,

This is an amazing thread. I want to apply for a GTI visa, and based on the experience of the members of this forum, just want inputs from you on my profile, and to see if it's a possibility. Appreciate your help :

Field: Digitech (Data Science, machine learning, Artificial Intelligence)

Education: Masters IIT Kanpur (Prestigious Indian institute) in related field

Experience: 14+ Years post Masters

Current Role: Senior Manager in IT Consulting field, Providing data science consulting to CXO’s of various organizations. Leading a team of 12+ data scientists and consultants. Directly reporting to the VP of the organization.

Awards: 12+ Awards (mostly in previous companies) by US-based executives on various delivery projects.

Papers : 3 Whitepapers, 1 Conference Publications, 12 Public Blogs — One selected by a prestigious magazine for larger distribution

Patent: One US Patent

Talks: Gave various internal technical talks inside the company attended by 500+ employed on various machine learning related topics (Proof in the form of testimonials and certificate)

Additional Qualifications: 15+ Courses on advancement in AI (Coursera, Udemy mainly), 4 Major Cloud Certifications related to AI

Salary: Working in India, Obviously less than the threshold. But can show various Australia similar job posts and salaries beyond the threshold.

International Exposure: Data science-driven digital transformation consulting assignments at various locations 13+ Countries, across several industry verticals (banking, pharma, retail, etc).

Nominator: Have few connections in Australia with 17+ experience, PR holder. In Digitech field only (But not in machine learning, in Network engineering and cyber security)

If you can also suggest that what could further boost my chances from Nominator or any other perspective, that would also help.

Thanks and all the best


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

Hi Everybody, 

I got a RFI today for a letter from the university confirming my thesis completion and that no further changes are required within 14 days. They clearly state that "This EOI may be finalised if evidence received does not demonstrate your eligibility for invitation"
Unfortunately, I got my thesis report last week and I am required to make some amendments to the final thesis version (it is a pass with major amendments). The deadline for all the amendments is in 3 weeks from now. 
Should I update the information saying that I got a pass with major amendments and now am making changes? This would show that I don't meet their requirements. 
I would appreciate your suggestions. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Greg86

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I got a RFI today for a letter from the university confirming my thesis completion and that no further changes are required within 14 days. They clearly state that "This EOI may be finalised if evidence received does not demonstrate your eligibility for invitation"
> Unfortunately, I got my thesis report last week and I am required to make some amendments to the final thesis version (it is a pass with major amendments). The deadline for all the amendments is in 3 weeks from now.
> Should I update the information saying that I got a pass with major amendments and now am making changes? This would show that I don't meet their requirements.
> I would appreciate your suggestions.
> Thanks a lot


You have three option, one is, if possible to submit your correction say like one week and get a completion letter in time to submit for RFI. another option is to get a letter that from unuversity and possibly from thesis commitee that you have submitted the thesis and passes the requirement but awaiting final aubmission with correction. The timeline for submission and confirmation of thesis differ between universities. Third option would be send a RFI telling the global talent team that , you have passed (submit a letter confirming) and tell them fina approval will take say 3-4 weeks. So i am sure once you get final letter they make a decsion on you case. Most important is to respond to RFI in a timely manner. Good luck


----------



## VickyAustralia

VickyAustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is an amazing thread. I want to apply for a GTI visa, and based on the experience of the members of this forum, just want inputs from you on my profile, and to see if it's a possibility. Appreciate your help :
> 
> Field: Digitech (Data Science, machine learning, Artificial Intelligence)
> 
> Education: Masters IIT Kanpur (Prestigious Indian institute) in related field
> 
> Experience: 14+ Years post Masters
> 
> Current Role: Senior Manager in IT Consulting field, Providing data science consulting to CXO’s of various organizations. Leading a team of 12+ data scientists and consultants. Directly reporting to the VP of the organization.
> 
> Awards: 12+ Awards (mostly in previous companies) by US-based executives on various delivery projects.
> 
> Papers : 3 Whitepapers, 1 Conference Publications, 12 Public Blogs — One selected by a prestigious magazine for larger distribution
> 
> Patent: One US Patent
> 
> Talks: Gave various internal technical talks inside the company attended by 500+ employed on various machine learning related topics (Proof in the form of testimonials and certificate)
> 
> Additional Qualifications: 15+ Courses on advancement in AI (Coursera, Udemy mainly), 4 Major Cloud Certifications related to AI
> 
> Salary: Working in India, Obviously less than the threshold. But can show various Australia similar job posts and salaries beyond the threshold.
> 
> International Exposure: Data science-driven digital transformation consulting assignments at various locations 13+ Countries, across several industry verticals (banking, pharma, retail, etc).
> 
> Nominator: Have few connections in Australia with 17+ experience, PR holder. In Digitech field only (But not in machine learning, in Network engineering and cyber security)
> 
> If you can also suggest that what could further boost my chances from Nominator or any other perspective, that would also help.
> 
> Thanks and all the best


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

Greg86 said:


> You have three option, one is, if possible to submit your correction say like one week and get a completion letter in time to submit for RFI. another option is to get a letter that from unuversity and possibly from thesis commitee that you have submitted the thesis and passes the requirement but awaiting final aubmission with correction. The timeline for submission and confirmation of thesis differ between universities. Third option would be send a RFI telling the global talent team that , you have passed (submit a letter confirming) and tell them fina approval will take say 3-4 weeks. So i am sure once you get final letter they make a decsion on you case. Most important is to respond to RFI in a timely manner. Good luck


Thank you so much, Greg86!


----------



## Pee

stulfk said:


> Received my UID today!


Hi ,
Congrats , do mind getting intouch with me on *please review the forum rules, use the PM*** .l need to ask you something info relating to the uid.thanks


----------



## cinwick2321

Huzzah Visa granted today! Thanks to everyone here for all your info and help and best of luck.

My timeline:
Submitted EOI:April 14 2021
Received UID: June 14 2021
Submitted visa application: Sept 8 2021
Medical exams: Sept 24 2021
Medical Clearance: Sept 29 2021
Visa granted: Sept 2021

I am onshore in Australia for the last 3 years. Applied under the Space sector (astronomer), ~ 5 years post PhD from a Canadian university (American citizen), job offer in Australia at University but under the income threshold (with potential to reach the threshold, evidence provided).


----------



## StoKo81

cinwick2321 said:


> Huzzah Visa granted today! Thanks to everyone here for all your info and help and best of luck.


Great news! Congrats! Can I ask if you had to submit an FBI police check? And anything other than a Medical and Im guessing Australian police check?


----------



## cinwick2321

StoKo81 said:


> Great news! Congrats! Can I ask if you had to submit an FBI police check? And anything other than a Medical and Im guessing Australian police check?


Well we haven't lived in the US for more than 10 years (we were in Canada before coming to Aus) so we submitted reports from the RCMP in Canada and The Australian police reports. Luckily I still had the Canadian ones from having to reapply for my temp visa earlier this year. Nothing else really besides that. I uploaded some extra stuff they didn't explicitly ask for just in case like copies of our Australian drivers licenses. then just the usual stuff like Form 1000 from my nominator and his PR visa info and one doc that had information about his reputation (no reference letter from him though). Uploaded copies of my CV, all my degrees, and then one document summarising achievements and evidence of prizes or prize fellowships and a list of websites that show my qualifications (like google scholar and similar). For Evidence to establish myself in Australia I uploaded a copy of my current job contract, a current payslip, and then the offer letter for my new job (to be started in December) as well as pdf of the university payscales (to show that I could advance above the income limit).


----------



## A_SW

Hi People,

Been following this page since I applied for the EOI in May earlier this year for DigiTech sector.

I have a question, is it possible to update my already submitted application? I have good news in terms of international achievements and salary which will actually take me over the salary threshold compared to my initial application.

How would I go about and send these updated details for my already submitted application?


----------



## himagiri19

A_SW said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Been following this page since I applied for the EOI in May earlier this year for DigiTech sector.
> 
> I have a question, is it possible to update my already submitted application? I have good news in terms of international achievements and salary which will actually take me over the salary threshold compared to my initial application.
> 
> How would I go about and send these updated details for my already submitted application?


Please see below details. Available from the link - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form 

Do not submit a second EOI if you have a pending EOI.
Changes of circumstance and further documentation may be provided via email - [email protected] in relation to a pending EOI.
Submit all information and supporting documentation in English.
Answer each field in full; do not refer to attached documentation.
The Department cannot access documents stored on cloud-based platforms such as OneDrive, Google drive.
The terms ‘EOI candidate’ and ‘you’ refer to the individual expressing an interest in the Global Talent Visa Program unless specified otherwise.


----------



## Rasool123

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I got a RFI today for a letter from the university confirming my thesis completion and that no further changes are required within 14 days. They clearly state that "This EOI may be finalised if evidence received does not demonstrate your eligibility for invitation"
> Unfortunately, I got my thesis report last week and I am required to make some amendments to the final thesis version (it is a pass with major amendments). The deadline for all the amendments is in 3 weeks from now.
> Should I update the information saying that I got a pass with major amendments and now am making changes? This would show that I don't meet their requirements.
> I would appreciate your suggestions.
> Thanks a lot


Hi, could you tell when you submitted the EOI?


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

Rasool123 said:


> Hi, could you tell when you submitted the EOI?


Back on 19th October 2020


----------



## 0xlepton

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Back on 19th October 2020


So they are still considering current Ph.D. students? Can you briefly describe your profile and which sector are you in?


----------



## kush0809

Hello everyone 
I applied for GTI visa on August 13, received S56 on August 30 ( I was asked to clear medical exam and provide PCC from my home country)....
Uploaded all documents requested under s56 (except PCC from my home country) On Sept 10.....On Sept 22 I uploaded the PCC too but have not heard back anything.....application still says " Further assessment ".....I have read that many people on this forum got there visa granted within 1 week of submitting the required documents as per s56.

Is there a way case officer can be contacted? DHA won't help much as the application is still within tge processing time frame.

Any advise is welcome?


----------



## @Ritu88

kush0809 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied for GTI visa on August 13, received S56 on August 30 ( I was asked to clear medical exam and provide PCC from my home country)....
> Uploaded all documents requested under s56 (except PCC from my home country) On Sept 10.....On Sept 22 I uploaded the PCC too but have not heard back anything.....application still says " Further assessment ".....I have read that many people on this forum got there visa granted within 1 week of submitting the required documents as per s56.
> 
> Is there a way case officer can be contacted? DHA won't help much as the application is still within tge processing time frame.
> 
> Any advise is welcome?


Patience mate! Nowadays DHA is taking time to finalize the outcome. It took almost 1 month in my case. If you have provided all the necessary documents correctly, do not worry. Good Luck!


----------



## darkknight2099

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia since 2010 but I was overseas from 01 November 2017 to 18 April 2019. Then from this date I am still in Australia. I was granted a global talent visa on 13 May 2021, which is a permanent residency. I worked at Australian university as a researcher for 2 years and I will work in another Australian university in next two weeks.
> 
> I have seen some news in the immigration website on 14 September 2021 about Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> It was mentioned in the immigration department website that (The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying).
> 
> I can meet all the requirements such as 120 days as a permanent resident and already lived in Australia for 480 days since 18 April 2019.
> 
> My question is: I didn't understand what they mean by having a valid visa for the last 4 years?. If I have a valid visa for the last 4 years then there is no need for special residency!!!.
> 
> Thank you for your clarification.


They simply asking if you were having a visa for the whole past 4 years, any Australian visa.
The citizenship application require you to be in Australia for the past 4 years where the last year you are a pr.
It is not only about having visa for 4 years. You can have visa and only live in Australia for 1 day. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## kush0809

@Ritu88 said:


> Patience mate! Nowadays DHA is taking time to finalize the outcome. It took almost 1 month in my case. If you have provided all the necessary documents correctly, do not worry. Good Luck!


Thanks....


----------



## Mintu1994

Hello Everyone!!

I really appreciate your help and support over this forum for the people who are awaiting for their respective responses including me.

I would like to request your feedback and advice based on my profile.

*Experience outside of Australia* - 3 Years (Software Developer in India)
*Masters of Technology* - Federation University(2019 to 2021 July)
*Current Job* - Working as Full Stack Developer.
*ACS* - Suitable for Developer Programmer i.e. 3 years of exp. considered.
*Current Package* - 165k (including super)

I have got "High Distinction" in almost all the subjects during my masters and have also passed AWS and Azure certifications.

For GTI,
*EOI Lodged* - 8 September 2021
But no response so far.

My agent is saying that people are getting response within 20 days or a month for GTI.

Since i have recently completed my master's, i am thinking to start professional year to get points for 189 and 190 but uncertain due to my GTI application.

*Is that my profile is suitable enough to get my EOI accepted under GTI.*


----------



## kbsk

kush0809 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied for GTI visa on August 13, received S56 on August 30 ( I was asked to clear medical exam and provide PCC from my home country)....
> Uploaded all documents requested under s56 (except PCC from my home country) On Sept 10.....On Sept 22 I uploaded the PCC too but have not heard back anything.....application still says " Further assessment ".....I have read that many people on this forum got there visa granted within 1 week of submitting the required documents as per s56.
> 
> Is there a way case officer can be contacted? DHA won't help much as the application is still within tge processing time frame.
> 
> Any advise is welcome?


wow. you mean Aug2021? that was quite fast. Your profile details would be very helpful if you can please share. thanks


----------



## himagiri19

Hi GTI enthusiasts, could you please confirm if anyone got an update after submitting form 1000.
Submitted the EOI without Form 1000 and submitted the Form 1000 via email and got an update, if so please share your timeframe.

I had submitted my EOI in Fintech on 08-Feb-2021 and submitted my Form 1000 in September 2021, still no response.


----------



## kush0809

kbsk said:


> wow. you mean Aug2021? that was quite fast. Your profile details would be very helpful if you can please share. thanks


Yes, August 2021 is when I applied for the visa.....EOI was submitted in March end, 2021 and UID was received on August 4....


----------



## hannal

September 2021







immi.homeaffairs.gov.au




*Scope of the program*
We continue to receive a large number of EOIs from candidates who are out of scope for the program, including entry-level academics, entry to mid-level professionals and managers (including engineers, teachers, technicians, business analysts, accountants and health professionals). Agents are encouraged to consider other skilled visa options for these applicants.
*Nominators*
We anticipate that candidates with internationally recognised records of exceptional and outstanding achievement will have contacts within the sector in Australia willing to attest to their achievements, and anticipate that a nominator would draw from a professional relationship with the applicant.
The evidentiary value of a nomination may be lower if the nominator is unfamiliar with the applicant’s achievements, or has received a payment for completing Nomination for Global Talent Form 1000 (216KB PDF).
Australian peak bodies may charge an administration fee. We may accept a nomination if satisfied that the organisation has conducted appropriate enquiries to verify that the candidate has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the sector in which the peak body has a national reputation.
Agents are strongly discouraged from recruiting and paying nominators who are unfamiliar with the achievements of Global Talent visa applicants.
*Education sector*
Some candidates for the GTVP have sought to demonstrate achievements in the Education sector by their academic appointments.
A senior academic and researcher appointment at Australian Academic Level D or E, or their international equivalents in fields other than Education, may be considered an indicator of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the Education sector. Candidates should provide evidence of publications, citations, patents, awards and/or other accolades.
Academics and researchers in fields other than Education below Australian Academic Level D, or its international equivalent, are only considered favourably if they have other exceptional and outstanding achievements in the field of Education.
*Procedural Instruction changes*
The new Subclass 858 (Global Talent) visa Procedural Instruction was published on 15 August 2021 and is available in Legend.com. A summary of these changes are provided below.
*Specialisations for Global Talent sectors*
The Procedural Instruction now includes examples of specialisations in each of the priority sectors.
*PhD graduates*
Candidates can continue to provide evidence of completing the academic requirements (prior to conferral) for a relevant PhD to demonstrate that they have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement.
PhD graduates may be considered prominent in their area of academia and research for 3 years from the conferral date of the qualification. Decision makers also consider whether applicants have remained engaged in their field if they graduated more than 12 months prior to application.
*PhD students*
Relevant PhD studies, irrespective of graduation date, are now considered for the assessment of prominence in the area. PhD students must demonstrate that they have a prior internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector.
*Exceptional benefit for applicants under 18 or at least 55 years old*
Applicants who are under 18 or at least 55 years old need to demonstrate that they would be of exceptional benefit to the Australian community.
*Athletes and artists under the Distinguished Talent pathway*
Guidance has been clarified in relation to assessing international recognition for athletes and artists applying for the Distinguished Talent (DT) pathway.
*Eligible NZ citizen nominators must be onshore at the time of visa application*
An Eligible New Zealand citizen is a New Zealand citizen who is a protected Special Category visa holder within the meaning of Section 7 of the Social Security Act 1991.
Special Category visas only remain valid while the holder is in Australia. New Zealand citizens outside of Australia are not holders of a Special Category visa and are not eligible to complete a Form 1000.


----------



## Narumatu

hannal said:


> September 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scope of the program*
> We continue to receive a large number of EOIs from candidates who are out of scope for the program, including entry-level academics, entry to mid-level professionals and managers (including engineers, teachers, technicians, business analysts, accountants and health professionals). Agents are encouraged to consider other skilled visa options for these applicants.
> *Nominators*
> We anticipate that candidates with internationally recognised records of exceptional and outstanding achievement will have contacts within the sector in Australia willing to attest to their achievements, and anticipate that a nominator would draw from a professional relationship with the applicant.
> The evidentiary value of a nomination may be lower if the nominator is unfamiliar with the applicant’s achievements, or has received a payment for completing Nomination for Global Talent Form 1000 (216KB PDF).
> Australian peak bodies may charge an administration fee. We may accept a nomination if satisfied that the organisation has conducted appropriate enquiries to verify that the candidate has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the sector in which the peak body has a national reputation.
> Agents are strongly discouraged from recruiting and paying nominators who are unfamiliar with the achievements of Global Talent visa applicants.
> *Education sector*
> Some candidates for the GTVP have sought to demonstrate achievements in the Education sector by their academic appointments.
> A senior academic and researcher appointment at Australian Academic Level D or E, or their international equivalents in fields other than Education, may be considered an indicator of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the Education sector. Candidates should provide evidence of publications, citations, patents, awards and/or other accolades.
> Academics and researchers in fields other than Education below Australian Academic Level D, or its international equivalent, are only considered favourably if they have other exceptional and outstanding achievements in the field of Education.
> *Procedural Instruction changes*
> The new Subclass 858 (Global Talent) visa Procedural Instruction was published on 15 August 2021 and is available in Legend.com. A summary of these changes are provided below.
> *Specialisations for Global Talent sectors*
> The Procedural Instruction now includes examples of specialisations in each of the priority sectors.
> *PhD graduates*
> Candidates can continue to provide evidence of completing the academic requirements (prior to conferral) for a relevant PhD to demonstrate that they have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement.
> PhD graduates may be considered prominent in their area of academia and research for 3 years from the conferral date of the qualification. Decision makers also consider whether applicants have remained engaged in their field if they graduated more than 12 months prior to application.
> *PhD students*
> Relevant PhD studies, irrespective of graduation date, are now considered for the assessment of prominence in the area. PhD students must demonstrate that they have a prior internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector.
> *Exceptional benefit for applicants under 18 or at least 55 years old*
> Applicants who are under 18 or at least 55 years old need to demonstrate that they would be of exceptional benefit to the Australian community.
> *Athletes and artists under the Distinguished Talent pathway*
> Guidance has been clarified in relation to assessing international recognition for athletes and artists applying for the Distinguished Talent (DT) pathway.
> *Eligible NZ citizen nominators must be onshore at the time of visa application*
> An Eligible New Zealand citizen is a New Zealand citizen who is a protected Special Category visa holder within the meaning of Section 7 of the Social Security Act 1991.
> Special Category visas only remain valid while the holder is in Australia. New Zealand citizens outside of Australia are not holders of a Special Category visa and are not eligible to complete a Form 1000.


Looks like things are only going to get harder for fresh PhD graduates.


----------



## expfr20

Narumatu said:


> Looks like things are only going to get harder for fresh PhD graduates.


And they are still with Oct 2020. Amazing. .


----------



## Narumatu

expfr20 said:


> And they are still with Oct 2020. Amazing. .


It’s gonna be long wait for August 2021 applicant.


----------



## alfacreator

Narumatu said:


> It’s gonna be long wait for August 2021 applicant.


Its 12 months now. Hope they realize and speedup the process


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

Hi Everyone, 

Is it better to be nominated by an individual or an organisation? say between current employer and ex-boss? I would appreciate your advice. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## nasabee

May I check if anyone can advise on pitch deck template, contents ?
I am thinking of about 7-8 slides:
- Education (1)

brief summary of experience (1)
an intro about current employer (1)
highlight key 3 projects (3)
I am an asset to AU (1)

Appreciate if you can share your format or any samples.

Thanks.


----------



## vagabond87

Hi All, 

would like to share my experience.

Submit EOI June 2021, DigiTech, offshore
Got UID October 2021

Profile

PhD in ICT
15 years experience in research, teaching, and management
more than 60 publications (book, journal, conference), > 500 citations, h-index 12
several invited talks
organizing several conference special session, workshop, seminars
(guest, co) editor of several journals
be mentioned in press
setup 2 labs
(ex)director of 2 labs and centers

Best


----------



## kush0809

vagabond87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> would like to share my experience.
> 
> Submit EOI June 2021, DigiTech, offshore
> Got UID October 2021
> 
> Profile
> 
> PhD in ICT
> 15 years experience in research, teaching, and management
> more than 60 publications (book, journal, conference), > 500 citations, h-index 12
> several invited talks
> organizing several conference special session, workshop, seminars
> (guest, co) editor of several journals
> be mentioned in press
> setup 2 labs
> (ex)director of 2 labs and centers
> 
> Best


Hey mate, 
Can you share how long it took to: (a) get visa from the time you applied for it (b) responding to s56 to visa grant ( if applicable in your case) ?


----------



## DocHarp

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it better to be nominated by an individual or an organisation? say between current employer and ex-boss? I would appreciate your advice. Thanks so much in advance!


Do you mean getting a nomination from your current employer as an “organization” rather than choosing one person within the organization to nominate you? 

If you are deciding between 2 individuals (current boss vs ex-boss), choose the one that best knows you/ your work *in the context of the GTI field for which you are applying *and who has the stronger international reputation themselves.

To answer your first question broadly, it’s best to be nominated by an individual, especially if you don’t have a close professional relationship with the organization (see new guidance):


hannal said:


> *Nominators*
> We anticipate that candidates with internationally recognised records of exceptional and outstanding achievement will have contacts within the sector in Australia willing to attest to their achievements, and anticipate that a nominator would draw from a professional relationship with the applicant.
> The evidentiary value of a nomination may be lower if the nominator is unfamiliar with the applicant’s achievements, or has received a payment for completing Nomination for Global Talent Form 1000 (216KB PDF).
> Australian peak bodies may charge an administration fee. We may accept a nomination if satisfied that the organisation has conducted appropriate enquiries to verify that the candidate has an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the sector in which the peak body has a national reputation…


----------



## DocHarp

nasabee said:


> May I check if anyone can advise on pitch deck template, contents ?
> I am thinking of about 7-8 slides:
> - Education (1)
> 
> brief summary of experience (1)
> an intro about current employer (1)
> highlight key 3 projects (3)
> I am an asset to AU (1)
> 
> Appreciate if you can share your format or any samples.
> 
> Thanks.


Hm what you are suggesting above sounds more like a cover letter, presentation-style. There have been posts about cover letters throughout this forum. _If you haven’t already, I highly recommending starting from the beginning and reading through all the posts as there are a lot of hidden gems and answers already here. _

If you are referring to the pitch deck mentioned on the list of things you can provide as evidence of your achievements, that’s for people pitching a new business or solution. I used the format described in this Forbes article for my own pitch deck.


----------



## Karak2002

Are EOI approval processing and Visa application processing taken up by different case officers or talent teams ? 

When we say, EOI for Oct 2020 is still being processed , do mean only EOI applied in Oct 2020 or Visa tied to these EOIs as well?

When will they move to Nov 2020 EOIs? Seems they are not in any hurry. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Karak2002 said:


> Are EOI approval processing and Visa application processing taken up by different case officers or talent teams ?


The information I received from visa lawyers last year: "the case officers who assessed your EOI _might not be_ the same case officers who assessed your visa application".



Karak2002 said:


> When we say, EOI for Oct 2020 is still being processed , do mean only EOI applied in Oct 2020 or Visa tied to these EOIs as well?


Just EOI.



Karak2002 said:


> When will they move to Nov 2020 EOIs? Seems they are not in any hurry.


A question that only Department of Home Affairs can answer. There's no policy or regulation mandates them to process EOI within specific timeframe.


----------



## hannal

hannal said:


> September 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scope of the program*
> We continue to receive a large number of EOIs from candidates who are out of scope for the program, including entry-level academics, entry to mid-level professionals and managers (including engineers, teachers, technicians, business analysts, accountants and health professionals). Agents are encouraged to consider other skilled visa options for these applicants.
> 
> *Education sector*
> Some candidates for the GTVP have sought to demonstrate achievements in the Education sector by their academic appointments.
> A senior academic and researcher appointment at Australian Academic Level D or E, or their international equivalents in fields other than Education, may be considered an indicator of internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in the Education sector. Candidates should provide evidence of publications, citations, patents, awards and/or other accolades.
> Academics and researchers in fields other than Education below Australian Academic Level D, or its international equivalent, are only considered favourably if they have other exceptional and outstanding achievements in the field of Education.
> *PhD graduates*
> Candidates can continue to provide evidence of completing the academic requirements (prior to conferral) for a relevant PhD to demonstrate that they have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement.
> PhD graduates may be considered prominent in their area of academia and research for 3 years from the conferral date of the qualification. Decision makers also consider whether applicants have remained engaged in their field if they graduated more than 12 months prior to application.


Dear Bayleaf, DocHarp and all,
How can we interpret this for PhD graduates at entry level academic? Does it mean that only academic at Level D or E qualified? Thanks


----------



## Karak2002

Bayleaf said:


> The information I received from visa lawyers last year: "the case officers who assessed your EOI _might not be_ the same case officers who assessed your visa application".
> 
> 
> Just EOI.
> 
> 
> A question that only Department of Home Affairs can answer. There's no policy or regulation mandates them to process EOI within specific timeframe.


Well I was just thinking if they move to Nov EOI maybe my visa decision could be finalised for my EOI/ UID was issued then. Seems they are not linked. 

And DHA can take their own sweet time ..while my wait continues. And there is no written rule that they must abide by a certain time to decide..all that jazz about urgency and immediacy are a media cry by the MARA Lawyers.
. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeuroGuy

kush0809 said:


> Hey mate,
> Can you share how long it took to: (a) get visa from the time you applied for it (b) responding to s56 to visa grant ( if applicable in your case) ?


The OP clearly just got their UID and not visa. Check their post again.


----------



## nasabee

DocHarp said:


> Hm what you are suggesting above sounds more like a cover letter, presentation-style. There have been posts about cover letters throughout this forum. _If you haven’t already, I highly recommending starting from the beginning and reading through all the posts as there are a lot of hidden gems and answers already here. _
> 
> If you are referring to the pitch deck mentioned on the list of things you can provide as evidence of your achievements, that’s for people pitching a new business or solution. I used the format described in this Forbes article for my own pitch deck.


Thanks @DocHarp for your prompt reply.
I am referring to pitch deck presentation, not the cover letter, for this below EOi section (screen cap)


----------



## vagabond87

Hi All, 

I would like to share my experience when applying for ACS nominator.

Applied: June 9, with the same documents as I applied for GTI
Received Acknowledgement from ACS: June 21
Request for further information from ACS: August 1, I needed to fill to the ACS form plus all evidences for what I mentioned in the form
Accepted and requested for payment: September 3. I have to create the account for ACS, login, and payment online.
Got the form 1000: September 7
It was almost 3 months to get ACS nominator.

Hope it would be useful for those who want to get ACS nominator

Best,


----------



## kundikoi

kush0809 said:


> Is there a way case officer can be contacted? DHA won't help much as the application is still within tge processing time frame.


they always advise the applicants of ways in which they can be contacted (and no, phoning directly is not one such way). 



Mintu1994 said:


> *Current Package* - 165k (including super)
> 
> *EOI Lodged* - 8 September 2021
> But no response so far.
> 
> My agent is saying that people are getting response within 20 days or a month for GTI.
> 
> *Is that my profile is suitable enough to get my EOI accepted under GTI.*


1. dump your agent
2. while a response within a month is most certainly possible, it is by no means guaranteed and usually reserved for applicants that exceed all of the stated criteria. a salary package of 165k including super does not meet the FWHIT criteria. 
3. suitable enough



DocHarp said:


> Hm what you are suggesting above sounds more like a cover letter, presentation-style. There have been posts about cover letters throughout this forum. _If you haven’t already, I highly recommending starting from the beginning and reading through all the posts as there are a lot of hidden gems and answers already here. _
> 
> If you are referring to the pitch deck mentioned on the list of things you can provide as evidence of your achievements, that’s for people pitching a new business or solution. I used the format described in this Forbes article for my own pitch deck.





nasabee said:


> Thanks @DocHarp for your prompt reply.
> I am referring to pitch deck presentation, not the cover letter, for this below EOi section (screen cap)
> View attachment 100436


Doc was pretty clear in his response, a pitch deck as noted above is not your own personal pitch deck mate. and before you raise any follow-ups, reread Doc's message again and follow it.


----------



## kush0809

NeuroGuy said:


> The OP clearly just got their UID and not visa. Check their post again.


Yeah, sorry.. my bad


----------



## proton23

Mintu1994 said:


> *Is that my profile is suitable enough to get my EOI accepted under GTI.*


You did not mention international recognition or professional achievements so hard to say if suitable. But your agent was convinced your profile was suitable. Sit down with your agent and go through each of the eligibility requirements so you can decide if you need a change of strategy.


----------



## Bayleaf

Migration Program Report for Financial Year 2020 - 21 (click link to access pdf)

_*Highlights:*_​
Visa processing focused on onshore applicants and applicants in critical sectors and occupations. *71.2 per cent* of applicants finalised in the Skill Stream in 2020-21 were *onshore*. 
(pg 9)

The Global Talent category had an outcome of *9,584 places* (Includes primary and secondary applicants)
(pg 10, 26, 35)

Global Talent visa *refusal rates* were once again low (*0.6%*) for the 2020-21 program year, similar to 2019-20 (0.5%). This is a result of a pre-assessment of requirements at the EOI stage, and the increasing number of EOI candidates who are not being invited to apply for the Global Talent visa. The *non-invite rate for EOIs submitted* increased from 41.6 per cent in 2019-20 to *57.2 per cent* in 2020-21. In the *last six months of 2020-21*, the *non-invite rate* was at *64.8 per cent*. 
(pg 11, also see pg 54)

Applicants were delivered places in the following priority growth sectors:
 Digitech (34%) 
 Health Industries (23%) 
 Energy (17%) 
 Financial Services and FinTech (12%) 
 Resources (7%) 
 Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space (6%) 
 Agri-food and AgTech (0.9%) 
 Infrastructure and Tourism (0.4%) 
 Education (0.3%) 
 Circular Economy (0.1%) 
(pg 11, 37)


----------



## A. Ali

Bayleaf said:


> Migration Program Report for Financial Year 2020 - 21 (click link to access pdf)
> 
> _*Highlights:*_​
> Visa processing focused on onshore applicants and applicants in critical sectors and occupations. *71.2 per cent* of applicants finalised in the Skill Stream in 2020-21 were *onshore*.
> (pg 9)
> 
> The Global Talent category had an outcome of *9,584 places* (Includes primary and secondary applicants)
> (pg 10, 26, 35)
> 
> Global Talent visa *refusal rates* were once again low (*0.6%*) for the 2020-21 program year, similar to 2019-20 (0.5%). This is a result of a pre-assessment of requirements at the EOI stage, and the increasing number of EOI candidates who are not being invited to apply for the Global Talent visa. The *non-invite rate for EOIs submitted* increased from 41.6 per cent in 2019-20 to *57.2 per cent* in 2020-21. In the *last six months of 2020-21*, the *non-invite rate* was at *64.8 per cent*.
> (pg 11, also see pg 54)
> 
> Applicants were delivered places in the following priority growth sectors:
>  Digitech (34%)
>  Health Industries (23%)
>  Energy (17%)
>  Financial Services and FinTech (12%)
>  Resources (7%)
>  Defence, Advanced Manufacturing and Space (6%)
>  Agri-food and AgTech (0.9%)
>  Infrastructure and Tourism (0.4%)
>  Education (0.3%)
>  Circular Economy (0.1%)
> (pg 11, 37)


----------



## ramakanth00814

vagabond87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to share my experience when applying for ACS nominator.
> 
> Applied: June 9, with the same documents as I applied for GTI
> Received Acknowledgement from ACS: June 21
> Request for further information from ACS: August 1, I needed to fill to the ACS form plus all evidences for what I mentioned in the form
> Accepted and requested for payment: September 3. I have to create the account for ACS, login, and payment online.
> Got the form 1000: September 7
> It was almost 3 months to get ACS nominator.
> 
> Hope it would be useful for those who want to get ACS nominator
> 
> Best,


Congrats, DigiTech i presume. Skillsets please? ICT? Data Science?


----------



## ramakanth00814

I have a question please....submitting EOI without Form 1000 vs doing so with Form 1000, which is advisable? If i need to rely on ACS for Form 1000, they may take thier own sweet time of 3 months, which would mean my EOI submission has to wait for 3 months. 

On the other hand Submitting EOI simultaneously while ACS assessment for nomination is happening, may lead to potentially lower profile value as perceived by EOI case officer.

I see a tradeoff between the above two options. Any expert suggestions on which route to pursue?


----------



## himagiri19

himagiri19 said:


> Hi GTI enthusiasts, could you please confirm if anyone got an update after submitting form 1000.
> Submitted the EOI without Form 1000 and submitted the Form 1000 via email and got an update, if so please share your timeframe.
> 
> I had submitted my EOI in Fintech on 08-Feb-2021 and submitted my Form 1000 in September 2021, still no response.


Hi @Bayleaf 
Could you please help me with any information you know


----------



## kundikoi

ramakanth00814 said:


> I have a question please....submitting EOI without Form 1000 vs doing so with Form 1000, which is advisable? If i need to rely on ACS for Form 1000, they may take thier own sweet time of 3 months, which would mean my EOI submission has to wait for 3 months.
> 
> On the other hand Submitting EOI simultaneously while ACS assessment for nomination is happening, may lead to potentially lower profile value as perceived by EOI case officer.
> 
> I see a tradeoff between the above two options. Any expert suggestions on which route to pursue?


it depends on the rest of one's profile and onshore/offshore situation. if it's offshore and/or borderline (i.e. some criteria met, some not - even without the nominator & form 1000), then one is best to wait, whereas if said one is onshore and meets or exceeds all other criteria otherwise, then a simultaneous application might make sense.


----------



## vagabond87

ramakanth00814 said:


> Congrats, DigiTech i presume. Skillsets please? ICT? Data Science?


I applied for DigiTech, specially in Data Science


----------



## vagabond87

ramakanth00814 said:


> I have a question please....submitting EOI without Form 1000 vs doing so with Form 1000, which is advisable? If i need to rely on ACS for Form 1000, they may take thier own sweet time of 3 months, which would mean my EOI submission has to wait for 3 months.
> 
> On the other hand Submitting EOI simultaneously while ACS assessment for nomination is happening, may lead to potentially lower profile value as perceived by EOI case officer.
> 
> I see a tradeoff between the above two options. Any expert suggestions on which route to pursue?


I did parallel. I submitted EOI and ACS for the same time. One month after I amended ACS nominator form, I got UID.


----------



## DocHarp

ramakanth00814 said:


> I have a question please....submitting EOI without Form 1000 vs doing so with Form 1000, which is advisable? If i need to rely on ACS for Form 1000, they may take thier own sweet time of 3 months, which would mean my EOI submission has to wait for 3 months.
> 
> On the other hand Submitting EOI simultaneously while ACS assessment for nomination is happening, may lead to potentially lower profile value as perceived by EOI case officer.
> 
> I see a tradeoff between the above two options. Any expert suggestions on which route to pursue?


My advice is always to put your best foot forward from the start. Form 1000 is now listed as a required component of the EOI (this is a fairly recent change, it used to be optional). To submit the EOI without one is a willful dismissal of the program requirements which doesn’t look good. I think it’s better to take the time you need to gather everything required, nomination included.

I had the same dilemma/question as you when I was applying earlier this year and since Form 1000 was still optional, I agreed with the advice of proceeding without one and using the lag time to find someone. Luckily but stressfully, I immediately received a RFI for a nominator and I had 2 weeks to figure it out. (I’ve talked about my journey for finding a nominator here). I wouldn’t have made that decision if DHA clearly stated it was required.


General advice, don’t only rely on ACS for the nomination considering how many seemingly qualified applicants get denied. While you wait on the ACS decision, see if you can find someone else.


----------



## DocHarp

hannal said:


> Dear Bayleaf, DocHarp and all,
> How can we interpret this for PhD graduates at entry level academic? Does it mean that only academic at Level D or E qualified? Thanks


From what I understand of this, PhD graduates are in a different category altogether. If are an entry level academic who received your PhD <3 years ago, you qualify even if you aren’t at Level D/E.

If are an entry-level academic who received your PhD more than 3 years ago, but haven’t reached a Level D/E professorship, you would not qualify for GTI.


----------



## ramakanth00814

Hi


DocHarp said:


> My advice is always to put your best foot forward from the start. Form 1000 is now listed as a required component of the EOI (this is a fairly recent change, it used to be optional). To submit the EOI without one is a willful dismissal of the program requirements which doesn’t look good. I think it’s better to take the time you need to gather everything required, nomination included.
> 
> I had the same dilemma/question as you when I was applying earlier this year and since Form 1000 was still optional, I agreed with the advice of proceeding without one and using the lag time to find someone. Luckily but stressfully, I immediately received a RFI for a nominator and I had 2 weeks to figure it out. (I’ve talked about my journey for finding a nominator here). I wouldn’t have made that decision if DHA clearly stated it was required.
> 
> 
> General advice, don’t only rely on ACS for the nomination considering how many seemingly qualified applicants get denied. While you wait on the ACS decision, see if you can find someone else.


Thanks for being so detailed. This is extremely helpful!


----------



## ramakanth00814

vagabond87 said:


> I did parallel. I submitted EOI and ACS for the same time. One month after I amended ACS nominator form, I got UID.


Thanks for the prompt response!


----------



## ramakanth00814

My profile - Data Science - 8 years experienced in India in Top MNC Companies. 2+ years in Software Engineering. 

2 Patent Grants, 8 in Pending Stage on Google Patents, 7 More Patents at various stages of getting filed. 

All patents in AI and Machine Learning. 

Completed my MBA in 2013. Graduated In Engineering in 2007, neither of the bachelors or masters in Data Science.

I spoke to an Agent today who is in Australia(Spent 100 dollars for consultation ), she said since i finished my Masters in 2013 which is not within last the last 3 years meaning (2018-2021), she said GTI may not be right and started suggesting other Visa Options. She said sublcass 491 could be the best for me given my Brother is a citizen in AUstralia (not in the field of AI/ML though) 

Please guide, what experienced folks here 1. think about my Profile ( Patents are my key Unique Selling Point), 2. what do you have to say about Masters being pursued very recently to qualify for GTI.

Will profoundly appreciate any guidance here please.


----------



## hannal

DocHarp said:


> From what I understand of this, PhD graduates are in a different category altogether. If are an entry level academic who received your PhD <3 years ago, you qualify even if you aren’t at Level D/E.
> 
> If are an entry-level academic who received your PhD more than 3 years ago, but haven’t reached a Level D/E professorship, you would not qualify for GTI.


Many thanks for making it clearer. I believe your interpration is correct.


----------



## mayurgupta70

ramakanth00814 said:


> My profile - Data Science - 8 years experienced in India in Top MNC Companies. 2+ years in Software Engineering.
> 
> 2 Patent Grants, 8 in Pending Stage on Google Patents, 7 More Patents at various stages of getting filed.
> 
> All patents in AI and Machine Learning.
> 
> Completed my MBA in 2013. Graduated In Engineering in 2007, neither of the bachelors or masters in Data Science.
> 
> I spoke to an Agent today who is in Australia(Spent 100 dollars for consultation ), she said since i finished my Masters in 2013 which is not within last the last 3 years meaning (2018-2021), she said GTI may not be right and started suggesting other Visa Options. She said sublcass 491 could be the best for me given my Brother is a citizen in AUstralia (not in the field of AI/ML though)
> 
> Please guide, what experienced folks here 1. think about my Profile ( Patents are my key Unique Selling Point), 2. what do you have to say about Masters being pursued very recently to qualify for GTI.
> 
> Will profoundly appreciate any guidance here please.


Hello! I'd say, try getting a preliminary assessment for your profile from ACS. That'd make things more clearer. If it's positive, we can expect atleast a 80% chance that DHA may accept your profile too. All the best!


----------



## ramakanth00814

mayurgupta70 said:


> Hello! I'd say, try getting a preliminary assessment for your profile from ACS. That'd make things more clearer. If it's positive, we can expect atleast a 80% chance that DHA may accept your profile too. All the best!


Thanks Mayur, do you mean try t get the nomination from ACS, get the Form 1000 ? Also, is the requirement to have the masters done recently within 3 years window of applying a fact? I dont see any such requirement on the Immi website.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mayurgupta70

ramakanth00814 said:


> Thanks Mayur, do you mean try t get the nomination from ACS, get the Form 1000 ? Also, is the requirement to have the masters done recently within 3 years window of applying a fact? I dont see any such requirement on the Immi website.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No, the three year requirement is for PhD not for masters. Yes, I mean the nomination from ACS. All the best!


----------



## darkknight2099

ramakanth00814 said:


> My profile - Data Science - 8 years experienced in India in Top MNC Companies. 2+ years in Software Engineering.
> 
> 2 Patent Grants, 8 in Pending Stage on Google Patents, 7 More Patents at various stages of getting filed.
> 
> All patents in AI and Machine Learning.
> 
> Completed my MBA in 2013. Graduated In Engineering in 2007, neither of the bachelors or masters in Data Science.
> 
> I spoke to an Agent today who is in Australia(Spent 100 dollars for consultation ), she said since i finished my Masters in 2013 which is not within last the last 3 years meaning (2018-2021), she said GTI may not be right and started suggesting other Visa Options. She said sublcass 491 could be the best for me given my Brother is a citizen in AUstralia (not in the field of AI/ML though)
> 
> Please guide, what experienced folks here 1. think about my Profile ( Patents are my key Unique Selling Point), 2. what do you have to say about Masters being pursued very recently to qualify for GTI.
> 
> Will profoundly appreciate any guidance here please.


This agent is correct in their judgment and advise. Ig is better tk follow what they suggested about 491 as this is your best option.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

darkknight2099 said:


> This agent is correct in their judgment and advise. It is better to follow what they suggested about 491 as this is your best option.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarLeo

vagabond87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to share my experience when applying for ACS nominator.
> 
> Applied: June 9, with the same documents as I applied for GTI
> Received Acknowledgement from ACS: June 21
> Request for further information from ACS: August 1, I needed to fill to the ACS form plus all evidences for what I mentioned in the form
> Accepted and requested for payment: September 3. I have to create the account for ACS, login, and payment online.
> Got the form 1000: September 7
> It was almost 3 months to get ACS nominator.
> 
> Hope it would be useful for those who want to get ACS nominator
> 
> Best,


Thanks for sharing


----------



## darkknight2099

DocHarp said:


> From what I understand of this, PhD graduates are in a different category altogether. If are an entry level academic who received your PhD E.
> 
> If are an entry-level academic who received your PhD more than 3 years ago, but haven’t reached a Level D/E professorship, you would not qualify for GTI.


Good luck reaching level E in 3 years after PhD. No one has achieve that ever. Normally you start with post doc level A then after 2 to 3 years you move to level B and you keep claiming the lader. But going from A to D or E is not going to happen.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramakanth00814

Folks can you pleae suggest top 3 / top 5 immigration lawyers / marn registered agents in Australia who have experience in 858?

ALso how are you guys doing it, doing it on your own ?


----------



## DocHarp

darkknight2099 said:


> Good luck reaching level E in 3 years after PhD. No one has achieve that ever. Normally you start with post doc level A then after 2 to 3 years you move to level B and you keep claiming the lader. But going from A to D or E is not going to happen.


What you said is exactly the point though. The GTI visa is meant for highly established professionals (or super new talent). If you’re a junior academic, the GTI visa isn’t for you. DHA isn’t expecting junior academics to somehow “jump” up the ladder. They’re telling them to apply for a visa they’re qualified for.

I appreciate that DHA specified these guidelines because it offers an objective metric.


----------



## darkknight2099

DocHarp said:


> What you said is exactly the point though. The GTI visa is meant for highly established professionals (or super new talent). If you’re a junior academic, the GTI visa isn’t for you. DHA isn’t expecting junior academics to somehow “jump” up the ladder. They’re telling them to apply for a visa they’re qualified for.
> 
> I appreciate that DHA specified these guidelines because it offers an objective metric.


But I have seen them giving this visa to many postdocs. I don't think a postdoc is anything but a an early career academic. 
In this case they may not give this visa to any postdoc. They might changed the rule and any postdoc is not qualified any more.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannal

darkknight2099 said:


> But I have seen them giving this visa to many postdocs. I don't think a postdoc is anything but a an early career academic.
> In this case they may not give this visa to any postdoc. They might changed the rule and any postdoc is not qualified any more.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I read from @DocHarp interpretation that if a postdoc who is within 3 years from graduation and has exceptional achievement is qualified, hence some have been granted the visa.
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## cahnr

cahnr said:


> Hi All (especially those, who applied in October),
> 
> I stopped checking this forum and tracking the progress, but today I received an Invitation Letter from the Global Talent Visa Program.
> 
> My profile: applied 6 October 2020, Energy Sector, Master of environmental engineering, am onshore and working in renewables and meet the income threshold requirement.


Visa granted!

My timeline:
6 Oct 2020 EOI submitted
3 Jun 2021 Invitation received
9 Jun 2021 Visa lodged
9 Jul 2021 s56 / RFI received - additional Police Clearance Certificates that include my patronymic name from Australia and Germany
11 Jul 2021 Response to RFI - they treated patronymic name as surname (which is incorrect) and I requested to confirm the correct use will be accepted
6 Sep 2021 updated s56/RFI - DHA confirmed the correct name combination required on the PCC
3 Oct 2021 German PCC received and uploaded to ImmiAccount
7 Oct 2021 - VISA GRANTED

I've been trying for an invitation for subclass 189 /190 for ages. My journey towards the skilled PR started in October 2016 - so I am beyond happy now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## stulfk

hannal said:


> I read from @DocHarp interpretation that if a postdoc who is within 3 years from graduation and has exceptional achievement is qualified, hence some have been granted the visa.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


I can confirm this, to a certain extent. I have been invited and in the midst of preparing the necessary documents.


----------



## hannal

stulfk said:


> I can confirm this, to a certain extent. I have been invited and in the midst of preparing the necessary documents.


Were you onshore or offshore when invited? Which sector are you in? Could you please share your profile.
Many thanks and all the best for your application.


----------



## Muller_s

According to Skilled visa newsletters – September 2021:

*"PhD students*
Relevant PhD studies, irrespective of graduation date, are now considered for the assessment of prominence in the area. PhD students must demonstrate that they have a prior internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector."

Does this mean relevant PhD students can apply anytime during their PhD study (early, middle or late)as long as they can prove that they can provide internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector?


----------



## darkknight2099

Muller_s said:


> According to Skilled visa newsletters – September 2021:
> 
> *"PhD students*
> Relevant PhD studies, irrespective of graduation date, are now considered for the assessment of prominence in the area. PhD students must demonstrate that they have a prior internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector."
> 
> Does this mean relevant PhD students can apply anytime during their PhD study (early, middle or late)as long as they can prove that they can provide internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector?


They are not qualified, regardless of what this newsletter says. The on ground situation saying that. Every PhD student I know say that, some with very good profile. How many PhD students were accepted after they changed the rule? None. Even posdoc are not qualified now.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## cctUse

Hey folks, want to share my experience with GTI,
EOI Submission: July 2nd
RFI: July 20th
Response to RFI: Aug 2nd
UID: Aug 9th
Visa Lodgement: Aug 18th
Medical & Criminal check: Sep 8th
Visa Grant: Oct 11th

My profile:
Apply under HealthTech and DigitialTech, individually develop software tools for a healthcare global leader
Recent Ph.D. offshore
Salary above the threshold
Several publications and international conference presentations
Several international projects that improve the healthcare
No patent, no certificate
Some tools I developed are listed by NIH and my company, appear in news too (but None with my name)
Individual nominator (who happen to be the editor of one of my publications)

Some experience:
Agents: I decided to use an agent because that program requirements become more strict and I am offshore. I chose Hannan Tew in the end because they are responsive (always replied within hours vs some as good lawyers but responded to the message in days). They are also very experienced, consultation with Mihan was great. He knows a lot about the program and provided a lot of tips for writing a cover letter. Additionally, he was accurate and honest about all timelines, I avoided any lawyer who was still selling "Everyone can get GTI in two weeks or two months or so" at the beginning, as the average waiting time is clearly much longer. However, he did provide me with some tips to expedite my application (luckily it worked out).

RFI: I got RFI about my reference, projects, and form 1000. Basically, the officer wants more clear message why I am qualified. In the beginning, I submitted two reference letters from whom I work the closest, but they are not professors or directors. The officer was looking for a letter from a senior member, however (professor or company director), so I added three letters from my senior mentor and two directors who I worked with. This forum rocks and it has a lot of useful information for how to ensemble my cover letter. The lawyer is very good, but only I know about the technical details and the impact of each project. My experience is that it is better to briefly introduce the impact to Australia and the international community for each project listed in the cover letter. It is also helpful to introduce the project in a common language and use some media references to state the impact (e.g. I dig some government links about the importance of the area I am working on and the article said Australia wanted to develop this field).


----------



## Registrar Reporting

darkknight2099 - Please stop spreading misinformation on message boards about who is qualified and who is not, you are not an expert whatsoever nor is your frame of reference. Relevant PhD studies, irrespective of graduation date implies _graduation _- we know, and can confirm this. It does not imply 'PhD student', it implies past tense. It also implies PhD students that are CURRENT students but that have a prior PhD and/or exceptional achievements. Postdocs are absolutely qualified provided they meet the requirements and not synonymous with entry level academics at all, and Academic Level D or E is specific for those applying within the Education sector that have a different background. If this amount of misinformation continues we will be seeking your banning, this is disgraceful hubris on your end, not helpful, and a misappropriation of information/hearsay. Find another hobby.


----------



## It's time to fly

Thanks for quick response against the statement made by darknight2099 regarding who is qualified or not. When he/she is neither an immigration officer nor immigration agent. I believe this platform is meant to guide new commers by gaining experience from other applicants who have been successful with their GTI visa. I don't understand what he meant by PhD student. I have seen many recent PhD graduates that have a well deserved profile in their areas of discipline who have international recognition far better than even associate Prof. Darknight 2099 should desist from posting such rubbish. This platform is meant to encourage whoever that thinks is eligible not to discourage or castigate recent PhD graduates that falls within the three years as mentioned by the DHA. Thanks


----------



## 0xlepton

Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## Geotch_FSS

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 100469


Apparently, this is very positive news from DHA. I suggest you prepare whatever they have requested in a proper maner. You will be invited soon.


----------



## kundikoi

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.


it never ceases to amaze me how folks can wait for months on end to receive an RFI, yet cannot be bothered to invest a day into reading this whole thread from the beginning - which answers every imaginable question from applicants and _then _some


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 100469


wow wow wow, I'm so excited that finally you got some news from them. Does that mean they resume the process of EOIs in Oct 2020? Good luck, buddy!


----------



## ggvis

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 100469


Hi there, I am wondering when did you submit your EOI? thx


----------



## Winhigh

Hello guys: I am new to this forum and I have a question. I expressed my interested for GTI in July 2020 which got rejected citing the changed rules (based on the education qualification) from January 2021. In the rejection email, they have advised me to re-apply after I receive my PhD degree. I received my PhD degree in August this year and currently working as a postdoc. I submitted my EOI in August 2021 including all the necessary documents (Form 1000, employment contract, publications (7), awards and conferences). Currently, I am on a student (Subclass 500) visa which expires in Jan 2022, which means I need to get a temporary graduate visa (subclass 485) in the next couple of months. Can you please let me know your experience in this case, and if there is a way to expedite the process? I will sincerely appreciate your guidance here. Thank you.


----------



## kundikoi

ggvis said:


> Hi there, I am wondering when did you submit your EOI? thx


mate it's right there in the 1st sentence of the screenshot 🤦‍♂️ 



Winhigh said:


> Currently, I am on a student (Subclass 500) visa which expires in Jan 2022, which means I need to get a temporary graduate visa (subclass 485) in the next couple of months. Can you please let me know your experience in this case, and if there is a way to expedite the process? I will sincerely appreciate your guidance here. Thank you.


you mean is it possible to jump the queue simply on account of an expiring visa (which you knew about at the time of the application anyways)? yea naw 🙄

the only proven way to expedite the process so far has been to demonstrate >FWHIT salary period.


----------



## kush0809

Hello Forum People, Happy to share that I was granted visa today... follwing is my timeline:

EOI Submitted: March 29, 2021
Invitation received: August 4, 2021
Visa application submitted: August 13
S56 received: August 30
Medical done: Sept 3
responded to S56 ( with all te nenessary documents): Sept 22
Visa granted: Oct 14

Cheers and best of luck to everyone


----------



## ggvis

kundikoi said:


> mate it's right there in the 1st sentence of the screenshot 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> you mean is it possible to jump the queue simply on account of an expiring visa (which you knew about at the time of the application anyways)? yea naw 🙄
> 
> the only proven way to expedite the process so far has been to demonstrate >FWHIT salary period.


Thanks, mate! I saw that, just would like to check if they have started to process the 2020 Nov cases.


----------



## It's time to fly

kush0809 said:


> Hello Forum People, Happy to share that I was granted visa today... follwing is my timeline:
> 
> EOI Submitted: March 29, 2021
> Invitation received: August 4, 2021
> Visa application submitted: August 13
> S56 received: August 30
> Medical done: Sept 3
> responded to S56 ( with all te nenessary documents): Sept 22
> Visa granted: Oct 14
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to everyone


Congrats. My wife(offshore) also applied in March, but still waiting... I hope you don't mind sharing your profile in terms of publications, citations and others. Congrats once again


----------



## Winhigh

kundikoi said:


> mate it's right there in the 1st sentence of the screenshot 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> you mean is it possible to jump the queue simply on account of an expiring visa (which you knew about at the time of the application anyways)? yea naw 🙄
> 
> the only proven way to expedite the process so far has been to demonstrate >FWHIT salary period.


Thanks, Mate. I know that I am on a tight timeline here but as you can understand, I need to go through the process twice.


----------



## kundikoi

Winhigh said:


> Thanks, Mate. I know that I am on a tight timeline here but as you can understand, I need to go through the process twice.


you aint the first, nor the last to do so - plenty of examples on the thread to be found (some even with 3 attempts). 

just move along with 485 as per normal process, it's not like you can expect to hear back in the next ~9 months anyways (they're still processing Oct'20 cases as you can see from the recent posts).


----------



## 0xlepton

ggvis said:


> Hi there, I am wondering when did you submit your EOI? thx


I submitted EOI on Oct 19 or 20, 2020. DigiTech.


----------



## Geotch_FSS

0xlepton said:


> I submitted EOI on Oct 19 or 20, 2020. DigiTech.





0xlepton said:


> I submitted EOI on Oct 19 or 20, 2020. DigiTech.


Actually, I also have a question. I think in July this year, DHA says that "GTI program is not for mid-level professionals or entry-level academics. Candidates who have skills of benefit to Australia, but are not industry or academic leaders should consider other visa options".
Not sure how this actually affects fresh PhDs who have recently graduated.


----------



## ggvis

0xlepton said:


> I submitted EOI on Oct 19 or 20, 2020. DigiTech.


thx for your information!


----------



## 0xlepton

Geotch_FSS said:


> Actually, I also have a question. I think in July this year, DHA says that "GTI program is not for mid-level professionals or entry-level academics. Candidates who have skills of benefit to Australia, but are not industry or academic leaders should consider other visa options".
> Not sure how this actually affects fresh PhDs who have recently graduated.


I am currently Ph.D. student. Based on the DHA scope file, they are still considering Ph.D. students. Let's see whether they really still consider it or not. I will let you know how they respond to my RFI.


----------



## VictorRSree07

Hello, I just started following this thread. Sorry if this is asked quite a few times, but are they still considering students at the final phase of Ph.D.? Two of my colleagues got this in Advanced manufacturing last year, while one of them was in their final year. I am also in the same field and am currently in the last few months of my Ph.D. We are within the country at the moment. I do not know if the situation has changed much. Kindly advise. Thanks


----------



## AGT3310

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys, here is an RFI email I received today. For those who also receive the RFI emails, may I ask is it the same as yours? And Are the BOLD context the REAL required files? It seems that this RFI email includes everything... and most files I have already submitted in my EOI. What exact files should I reply to this email? Your advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 100469


You submitted your EOI in October 2020, right?
Does it mean that they have restarted processing October cases?


----------



## Pinklotus

Hello everyone, we got our grant. This group is awesome, thank you all the kind souls.
My timeline
EOI: 14 March
UID received: 4 August
Visa Lodged: 16 Sept
Health clearance: 5 Oct
Grant: 14 Oct

Agtech, offshore, Post doc, income below threshold. Good luck to all those who are waiting.


----------



## Fo1991

Pinklotus said:


> Hello everyone, we got our grant. This group is awesome, thank you all the kind souls.
> My timeline
> EOI: 14 March
> UID received: 4 August
> Visa Lodged: 16 Sept
> Health clearance: 5 Oct
> Grant: 14 Oct
> 
> Agtech, offshore, Post doc, income below threshold. Good luck to all those who are waiting.


Congarts 
could you please share more information 
like your citation and hindex


----------



## Pee

Hi guys,
Anyone following this thread and have received the uid please inbox me.
Thanks


----------



## smitabasky

Melody-GTI said:


> Late Oct, nothing heard yet


Any update?


----------



## smitabasky

mayurgupta70 said:


> A friend of mine is waiting. Submitted on 16 October.


Any update..just wondering if they cleared all Oct or still processing?


----------



## Pinklotus

Fo1991 said:


> Congarts
> could you please share more information
> like your citation and hindex


Thanks. My profile is not that strong. I have 6 papers as 1st author, few conference papers and citation around 100.


----------



## YASEER2020

Hi there,

I applied for GTI in July 2021, but I still haven't heard from them. I have submitted the 1000 form with my application. My nominator is Research Fellow.

Today, I received an email from ACS agreeing to support a nomination.

My question is, does ACS nomination boost the chance of getting an invitation? Any suggestions or feedback?

Does anyone have been in this situation before?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Melody-GTI

Pinklotus said:


> I am new here. I would like to know if the expected salary after job commencement in Aus which is in form 1000 should meet FWHIT. Any info will be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


Hi Pinklotusend, did you get the answer for the input of the expected salary? Should it be over the threshold or does not matter?


----------



## AmmarLeo

YASEER2020 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for GTI in July 2021, but I still haven't heard from them. I have submitted the 1000 form with my application. My nominator is Research Fellow.
> 
> Today, I received an email from ACS agreeing to support a nomination.
> 
> My question is, does ACS nomination boost the chance of getting an invitation? Any suggestions or feedback?
> 
> Does anyone have been in this situation before?
> 
> Thanks a lot


looking for the same answer


----------



## kundikoi

YASEER2020 said:


> My question is, does ACS nomination boost the chance of getting an invitation? Any suggestions or feedback?


in isolated cases, it can boost - especially in the absence of any other nominators or form1000 submitted. in this 3-month old EOI, I don't really think so - but it certainly can't hurt the case to submit a second form1000 either. 



Melody-GTI said:


> Hi Pinklotusend, did you get the answer for the input of the expected salary? Should it be over the threshold or does not matter?


it should be an honest & truthful evaluation of the particular nominator filling in the form.


----------



## VickyAustralia

YASEER2020 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for GTI in July 2021, but I still haven't heard from them. I have submitted the 1000 form with my application. My nominator is Research Fellow.
> 
> Today, I received an email from ACS agreeing to support a nomination.
> 
> My question is, does ACS nomination boost the chance of getting an invitation? Any suggestions or feedback?
> 
> Does anyone have been in this situation before?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello there,

Congrats on receiving the ACS nomination as well. I was just wondering that how much time ACS took for you to provide a nomination. I have submitted my documents to ACS around 3 weeks back, no response yet. Hence wondering the time they are usually taking. 

best regards


----------



## zeng

Hi everyone.
Thank you for all the help and advice.
I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
EOI submitted November of 2020
No RFI
UID: Sept 15
Visa lodged: Sept 16
Health exam cleared: Oct 14
Visa grant: Oct 19
On shore
2nd year PhD student at Usyd

Good luck to all guys who are waiting


----------



## Peter-T1234

zeng said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you for all the help and advice.
> I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted November of 2020
> No RFI
> UID: Sept 15
> Visa lodged: Sept 16
> Health exam cleared: Oct 14
> Visa grant: Oct 19
> On shore
> 2nd year PhD student at Usyd
> 
> Good luck to all guys who are waiting


congrats! what was the process like for getting health clearance - were you in a lockdown area?


----------



## Muller_s

zeng said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank you for all the help and advice.
> I have received my 858 visa grant. Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted November of 2020
> No RFI
> UID: Sept 15
> Visa lodged: Sept 16
> Health exam cleared: Oct 14
> Visa grant: Oct 19
> On shore
> 2nd year PhD student at Usyd
> 
> Good luck to all guys who are waiting


Congratulations
Is it possible to give us some information about your profile?


----------



## MsBrightside

Hello everybody,

I would like to share our positive news, our case is a bit different from what I've read here as the process was led by my husband's future employer, however this forum has been very helpful and reassuring so sharing our details in case it helps others in the future.

We are very grateful at how fast this went, as we anticipated some potential delays related to a medical condition, however we cleared the exams with no problem and the PR was just granted.

EOI submitted 7th Sept 2021, under Fintech track
No RFI
Invitation to apply received on 20th September
Visa lodged on 5th October
Medical cleared on 17th October
Visa grant: 19th October
Offshore
Profile: main applicant is my husband, who has a strategy consulting background (+20 years with MBB and Tier 2 firms), international working experience and projects in +20 countries, PhD (finished +3 years), nominator is his future employer (leading financial institution in Anzac region), job offer above FWHIT.
I want to clarify that everything was handled by a law/immigration firm retained by the future employer, who were of huge help at navigating the whole process and were the ones who guided us on how to prepare our documentation so the process would go smoothly and my husband's profile would be presented in the best possible way.

However I can say that the advice shared by the members of this forum is top notch and pretty much reflects the guidance we received from the immigration firm and the way we saw them prepare everything. Everyone thinking of submitting their application should take a few days to thoroughly read all the posts and take in all the advice given here, specially when it comes to preparing your EOI documents.

Also, we were expecting to not be able to clear the health examination due to a pre-existing condition (which was disclosed upfront from our side), however this was not the case so we are very pleasantly surprised.

Thanks again for all the great information that has been shared here, it was very reassuring during this process.

Wishing you all the best in your PR journey.


----------



## YASEER2020

VickyAustralia said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Congrats on receiving the ACS nomination as well. I was just wondering that how much time ACS took for you to provide a nomination. I have submitted my documents to ACS around 3 weeks back, no response yet. Hence wondering the time they are usually taking.
> 
> best regards


Thanks a lot. I emailed them on Jul 25,2021


----------



## Alexho

Thanks, Everyone. Really enjoy this forum. I received the GTI invitation code last week.
EOI: 08.01.2021
Invitation code: 17.10.2021
Ph.D University of Melbourne(Data science category)
3(+2)Journal Paper. 8 conference paper
Postdoctoral Research Fellow in Monash Uni. salary below threshold.
As I also got state nominations and submit a 190 visa application. No idea whether I should lodge 858 visa application or not.
It’s appreciated if you can give some advice.


----------



## darkknight2099

Alexho said:


> Thanks, Everyone. Really enjoy this forum. I received the GTI invitation code last week.
> EOI: 08.01.2021
> Invitation code: 17.10.2021
> Ph.D University of Melbourne(Data science category)
> 3(+2)Journal Paper. 8 conference paper
> Postdoctoral Research Fellow in Monash Uni. salary below threshold.
> As I also got state nominations and submit a 190 visa application. No idea whether I should lodge 858 visa application or not.
> It’s appreciated if you can give some advice.


Processing 190 is fast these days. So no point. 
If you want to waste money go for it. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayleaf

Alexho said:


> Thanks, Everyone. Really enjoy this forum. I received the GTI invitation code last week.
> EOI: 08.01.2021
> Invitation code: 17.10.2021
> Ph.D University of Melbourne(Data science category)
> 3(+2)Journal Paper. 8 conference paper
> Postdoctoral Research Fellow in Monash Uni. salary below threshold.
> As I also got state nominations and submit a 190 visa application. No idea whether I should lodge 858 visa application or not.
> It’s appreciated if you can give some advice.


Once you have the UID for GTI visa 858, the success rate of visa application is high, processing time is generally faster.


----------



## alfacreator

smitabasky said:


> Any update..just wondering if they cleared all Oct or still processing?


Automated message says.. they still processing October.


----------



## zeng

Peter-T1234 said:


> congrats! what was the process like for getting health clearance - were you in a lockdown area?


Yes, I lived in Greater Sydney. I got the phone to get health examination at Wollongong after the lockdown, which is also Greater Sydney


----------



## Meher_0519

keviv.sg said:


> In Singapore for India PCC, you can go to BLS International. Do get the appointment on their website. BLS International will send to Indian Embassy and they will request PCC the same way as for new passport application. It will then be forwarded to your jurisdiction police station on your India address. This is where the 'time' depends. Better to follow-up with police station here. Once they clear, it will be a day or two. Total it may be 8-10 day if the process goes normal.
> 
> For Singapore CoC, go to spf website and apply. This one should be faster, like 3-5 days.
> 
> Good luck.


Do the Police officer visit your home for inquiry like they do for new passport application?


----------



## Loki077

Hi Everyone, 

I have submited my EOI : MAY 21 
haven't heared anything yet just wondering if my profile is good enough and should i keep.my hopes high, any response will be good. Anyone who has similar profile and got a response will be good to hear your experience...

Profile: electronic engineer BE & PG
Proffesion : IoT specialist (Lead Engineer)
Sector : DigiTech
Experience: 9 years
Current job :135k Aud
Available Job offer: 163k (CTO) 
Nominator : Current Australian employer (medium scale) IoT company (MD)
Document mention : 
1* research paper published, 
10 * news article for project 
1* start up company ( 1 international award)
5 * letters from international companies ( CTO, Product architect, MD, CEO, etc). 
3 * awards for my projects.


----------



## kundikoi

Loki077 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have submited my EOI : MAY 21
> haven't heared anything yet just wondering if my profile is good enough and should i keep.my hopes high, any response will be good. Anyone who has similar profile and got a response will be good to hear your experience...
> 
> Profile: electronic engineer BE & PG
> Proffesion : IoT specialist (Lead Engineer)
> Sector : DigiTech
> Experience: 9 years
> Current job :135k Aud
> Available Job offer: 163k (CTO)
> Nominator : Current Australian employer (medium scale) IoT company (MD)
> Document mention :
> 1* research paper published,
> 10 * news article for project
> 1* start up company ( 1 international award)
> 5 * letters from international companies ( CTO, Product architect, MD, CEO, etc).
> 3 * awards for my projects.


it's exactly the kind of profile that is kinda borderline and usually ends up waiting >9 months (likely because the Dept may want to wait & see if it gets any better applicants in first): it's neither outstanding, nor terrible either. 
I'm not clear what was meant by "available job offer" above, but if it's something that is readily available to the applicant, then it should be taken advantage of, so as to migrate said availability into the "current job" section. 
Likewise, if the 10 (australian?) news articles "for project" actually mention the applicant's name and/or role specifically, one would hope that a much stronger emphasis on those was made in the EOI.


----------



## stulfk

Thanks everyone contributing to the forum here. I have just received my GTI visa.

Digitech
Onshore applicant
PhD within the last 3 years
Level B academic

Timeline:
EOI : 16 June 21
UID received: 27 Sept 21
Visa lodged: 19 Oct 21 (had medical examination within the last year)
Visa granted: 22 Oct 21

I did not engage any migration agents or lawyers (it's just too bloody expensive).


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

stulfk said:


> Thanks everyone contributing to the forum here. I have just received my GTI visa.
> 
> Digitech
> Onshore applicant
> PhD within the last 3 years
> Level B academic
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI : 16 June 21
> UID received: 27 Sept 21
> Visa lodged: 19 Oct 21 (had medical examination within the last year)
> Visa granted: 22 Oct 21
> 
> I did not engage any migration agents or lawyers (it's just too bloody expensive).


Would you mind sharing how you demonstrated* "prove they are internationally recognised with evidence of outstanding achievements"*? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sem Sem

Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field





Bayleaf said:


> I was one of those people submitted EOI in June, and I’m glad to share with you guys that I finally received my UID and subsequently visa grant for 858. Hope my news will shed some hope to all other EOI submissions from June.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 
> 09/6/2020: Submitted EOI
> 02/12/2020: Received UID (176 days after EOI submission); didn’t receive RFI
> 03/12/2020: Submitted online application
> 07/12/2020: Attended medical examination in the morning; received s56 for just medical examination in the afternoon; IMMI application status changed from “Received” to “Initial assessment”
> 08/12/2020: “Health clearance provided – no action required” on IMMI (12.55 pm); IMMI application status changed from “Initial assessment” to “Further assessment”
> 18/12/2020: Visa 858 granted
> 
> *Profile*
> 
> On-shore, MedTech sector (actually Medical Research would probably be more precise)
> PhD completed in 2018 from an Australian university
> ~2 years postdoc experience in one of the GO8 universities in Australia, earning typical postdoc annual salary (< AUD$153K)
> A couple of academic awards and publications in Q1 journals (first author)
> Nominator is an award-winning reputable professor in the same field


Hi Bayleaf,

Congratulations! I am glad to see that there is medical research experience shared on this forum. I do not have any contacts in any relevant field in Australia, how can I find nominees. I just came to this forum and everything is still learning. Could you give me some suggestions? Thank you very much.

I am currently offshore. I am a researcher and clinician doctor in hepatobiliary and gastroenterology. In 2018 I received my Ph.D. in Taiwan. I currently have a total of 14 international academic journals (5 corresponding authors, 5 local authors, 9 of which are SCI). I have had some interviews with local media, and the salary is more than the GTI standard.


----------



## Carina11

zeng said:


> Yes, I lived in Greater Sydney. I got the phone to get health examination at Wollongong after the lockdown, which is also Greater Sydney


Hi Zeng,
Congratulation! 
I just want to ask you that how can you make an appointment at Bupa Wollongong as all the centers was temporary closed until middle of October? I'm trying to find some open slots but it's so hard currently because they are still prioritising the rebooking for customers who had their examination cancelled due to lockdown.


----------



## Loki077

kundikoi said:


> it's exactly the kind of profile that is kinda borderline and usually ends up waiting >9 months (likely because the Dept may want to wait & see if it gets any better applicants in first): it's neither outstanding, nor terrible either.
> I'm not clear what was meant by "available job offer" above, but if it's something that is readily available to the applicant, then it should be taken advantage of, so as to migrate said availability into the "current job" section.
> Likewise, if the 10 (australian?) news articles "for project" actually mention the applicant's name and/or role specifically, one would hope that a much stronger emphasis on those was made in the EOI.


Thanks for your response.
What I mean by the available Job offer is that my company has offered me a PR conditional JOB (CTO - Role) and I have submitted the contract (package 163k) with EOI. the news articles are from India where the name, work and role is mentioned.
Seeing all the post on this blog haven't actually seen anyone with somewhat similar profile getting GTI which worries me little.


----------



## expfr20

It's been more than 11 months now since I have applied. I am glad that several members of this forum and I have been working on getting a PR from another country, we are making progress and not caring about GTI. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## kundikoi

Loki077 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> What I mean by the available Job offer is that my company has offered me a PR conditional JOB (CTO - Role) and I have submitted the contract (package 163k) with EOI.


well making a job offer conditional on PR is just plain illegal mate, so there's that. 



Loki077 said:


> Seeing all the post on this blog haven't actually seen anyone with somewhat similar profile getting GTI which worries me little.


yea if you were offshore, I'd definitely lean towards a rejection category. Being onshore helps with GTI - as the Dept can count on you actually applying for the visa at a short notice and fitting within the yearly allocation within a month or two (unlike most offshore applications).


----------



## Loki077

kundikoi said:


> well making a job offer conditional on PR is just plain illegal mate, so there's that.


I had no idea about it (actually I thought it might help  ). But I think I will get the position in January irrespective of whether I get the PR or not. Once I get the promotion should I update it to the immigration?



> yea if you were offshore, I'd definitely lean towards a rejection category. Being onshore helps with GTI - as the Dept can count on you actually applying for the visa at a short notice and fitting within the yearly allocation within a month or two (unlike most offshore applications).


 I am onshore and still have 2.5 years of VISA left on me.


----------



## kundikoi

Loki077 said:


> Once I get the promotion should I update it to the immigration?


what do _*you *_think 🤨❓

a much faster play would have been applying after securing the promotion - shaving months off the waiting time.


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

Good morning everyone, I received my GTI grant this morning after 13 months. Below is my timeline.

EOI: April 2020
UID: June 2020
Police clearance: July/August 2020
Visa application: September 2020
S56 request: The next day after lodging visa
Medicals completed: September 2020
S56 submission: September 28th 2020
Visa grant: October 2021

When I applied in 2020, I was 6 months to the submission of my PhD. I completed my PhD in March 2021.
Good luck to everyone still on this journey.
Thanks to the Australian DHA for this joyous news.


----------



## darkknight2099

Nduka Obuneme said:


> Good morning everyone, I received my GTI grant this morning after 13 months. Below is my timeline.
> 
> EOI: April 2020
> UID: June 2020
> Police clearance: July/August 2020
> Visa application: September 2020
> S56 request: The next day after lodging visa
> Medicals completed: September 2020
> S56 submission: September 28th 2020
> Visa grant: October 2021
> 
> When I applied in 2020, I was 6 months to the submission of my PhD. I completed my PhD in March 2021.
> Good luck to everyone still on this journey.
> Thanks to the Australian DHA for this joyous news.


Congratulations. 
How long they took between the s56 submission to grant?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

darkknight2099 said:


> Congratulations.
> How long they took between the s56 submission to grant?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


13 months


----------



## 0xlepton

Nduka Obuneme said:


> 13 months


 Wow...That's amazing. I used to think that the visa processing time is relatively short after receiving UID. May I ask the potential reason why they process this long time for your case? What do they ask for the S56 request?


----------



## darkknight2099

0xlepton said:


> Wow...That's amazing. I used to think that the visa processing time is relatively short after receiving UID. May I ask the potential reason why they process this long time for your case? What do they ask for the S56 request?


I believe this is the first time ever reported as 13 months. Other people getting it in few days after the s56 submission

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesleycheung

expfr20 said:


> It's been more than 11 months now since I have applied. I am glad that several members of this forum and I have been working on getting a PR from another country, we are making progress and not caring about GTI. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


Mate, the same experience as yours, and I am doing the same thing as you. 
Good luck to both of us.🤞


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

0xlepton said:


> Wow...That's amazing. I used to think that the visa processing time is relatively short after receiving UID. May I ask the potential reason why they process this long time for your case? What do they ask for the S56 request?


S56 request was PhD certificate or letter of thesis submission.
Letter from Nominator.
Medicals.


----------



## 0xlepton

Here is my DataPoint:

EOI: Oct 20 2020
RFI: Oct 13 2021
UID: Oct 26 2021


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

0xlepton said:


> Here is my DataPoint:
> 
> EOI: Oct 20 2020
> RFI: Oct 13 2021
> UID: Oct 26 2021


Hey, 

Could you please share your profile and how you proved that your are internationally recognised? I am also a PhD student (thesis submitted)/having a job but was rejected due to lack of evidence on international recognition? Would appreciate your sharing!


----------



## 0xlepton

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you please share your profile and how you proved that your are internationally recognised? I am also a PhD student (thesis submitted)/having a job but was rejected due to lack of evidence on international recognition? Would appreciate your sharing!


Final year PhD student in Digitech, some papers (<10) + some patents (<5) + book chapter + some international awards (<5), Citation < 500, H-index <10, and also job offers above the salary threshold.


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> Final year PhD student in Digitech, some papers (<10) + some patents (<5) + book chapter + some international awards (<5), Citation < 500, H-index <10, and also job offers above the salary threshold.


Hello, did you provide additional reference letters?


----------



## 0xlepton

Melody-GTI said:


> Hello, did you provide additional reference letters?


No. I only have one nomination letter provided in my EOI.


----------



## Melody-GTI

0xlepton said:


> No. I only have one nomination letter provided in my EOI.


Noted. Thanks. And congratulations on your invitation again.


----------



## Muller_s

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you please share your profile and how you proved that your are internationally recognised? I am also a PhD student (thesis submitted)/having a job but was rejected due to lack of evidence on international recognition? Would appreciate your sharing!


I wonder, why you do not have evidence on international recognition.
As a PhD student, I suppose you have at least 2 or 3 publications
could you please explain this as I am in the same boat


----------



## karthikgeek

Hi All

I Recently got a job offer of 165K AUD which includes Super. How to update my existing GTI which I filed.



Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All
> 
> I Recently got a job offer of 165K AUD which includes Super. How to update my existing GTI which I filed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Just email them

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikgeek

darkknight2099 said:


> Just email them
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Hi dark knight

I have just received the intent to hire letter from company covering my salary package as they will release offer post my Visa transfer. Is that more than enough or do they look for original offer letter? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

karthikgeek said:


> Hi dark knight
> 
> I have just received the intent to hire letter from company covering my salary package as they will release offer post my Visa transfer. Is that more than enough or do they look for original offer letter?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Not sure what is good enough for DOHA.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaybanty

Greetings to everyone. Has anyone here gotten nomination through Engineers Australia (EA)?


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

Muller_s said:


> I wonder, why you do not have evidence on international recognition.
> As a PhD student, I suppose you have at least 2 or 3 publications
> could you please explain this as I am in the same boat


I do have 2 publication and 1 research report. The reason they specified for the rejection is lack of evidence on international recognition. That is why I asked. Maybe I just got bad luck.
Good luck to you!


----------



## GotoAusandHaveNewLife

0xlepton said:


> Final year PhD student in Digitech, some papers (<10) + some patents (<5) + book chapter + some international awards (<5), Citation < 500, H-index <10, and also job offers above the salary threshold.


Thanks and congratulations to you!


----------



## stulfk

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All
> 
> I Recently got a job offer of 165K AUD which includes Super. How to update my existing GTI which I filed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


FWHIT is based on your base salary, not the whole renumeration package.


----------



## Muller_s

GotoAusandHaveNewLife said:


> I do have 2 publication and 1 research report. The reason they specified for the rejection is lack of evidence on international recognition. That is why I asked. Maybe I just got bad luck.
> Good luck to you!


wish you the best in your next trial


----------



## Maverick07

Hi, everyone, I've been following this forum for the past few months as I went through my own GTI journey and found it a hugely useful resource, so I'd love to give back a bit of the energy and insight I received, particularly since my profile is a bit different from the norm and might perhaps inspire others to trust their gut and apply for this visa (and maybe prompt others still to be more thorough about their own application). 

Timeline: 
EOI Submission 27 May 2021
UID 20 Aug 
Applied for GTI 23 Aug 
S56 for name change details and partner's language test: 6th of Sept
Medicals done: 8th Sept 
Submitted all documents in response to S56: 21 Sept 
Visa granted 27th Oct 2021

Profile: 
I am onshore, applied as a professional in the field of Education - with an expertise on adult learning/leadership development - having worked with very senior leaders in tens of organisations in Australia and abroad. I am within 6 months of completing my PhD - looking at innovations in the field of learning and development and transforming program design to fast-track leaders' psychological growth. My research was a supporting element of my application rather than the main element. I don't yet have publications, but I have a range of collaborations with top researchers in my field and work closely with some of the biggest L&D providers in Australia. I submitted 14 letters of recommendation from 3 continents - from corporate clients, academic collaborators and business collaborators. My nominator is a professional I closely collaborate with - also a leader in the field of leadership education. I work in the field of L&D in Australia, salary above FWHIT. 
I went through the whole process by myself, without the help of any immigration agent. Early this year, when I first got the idea to apply, I did reach out to a lawyer who told me that existing PhD students have no chance and I'd better wait to finish my doctorate. My own reading of GTI rules told me otherwise and I trusted my gut. If one applies, as I did, as a professional with serious, demonstrable international expertise in their field, the research part is an asset to the application but not the main decision point. However, I do agree with the comments many have written here - if you come to this visa path as an academic and the main focus of your GTI application is your research, you'd better have a serious publishing/academic contributions record to back your case. 

A few key lessons I learnt along the way which might be relevant to others undertaking this process:

1. Do your homework and be ready to put in some work! 
Read all the information on the official immi website carefully - I found it clear and straightforward. Read the stories of others who have gone on this journey - I found this particular forum extremely informative - definitely worth spending some good hours going through posts from the past 6 months. I can't really think of any GTI related question I might have had which was not answered here (or on the immi website) and I believe that the collective wisdom on this forum offers a much more realistic picture of the GTI process and its nuances than any lawyer might offer. I don't think an external agent can add anything to the process if you are willing to put in the research work yourself (and save yourself some thousands of dollars in the process). I noticed sometimes people new to this forum ask questions that have been answered here tens of times before, if only they took the time to read through previous. I really think you need to be willing to put in a bit some research effort if you are truly committed to this process. 


2. Have a clear, honest and realistic assessment of your own assets - your expertise, your relevance to the field you plan to apply for and don't try to cut corners.
While I read so many accounts of strong profiles on these pages, I also noticed there are many people for whom GTI application seems a shot in the dark. People with no connection to Australia, who are looking for random nominators or are trying to bend the rules and get friends or relatives to nominate them. I think that GTI officers are really careful in assessing how solid an application is and elements like the nominator's field of expertise and their genuine knowledge of the applicant's professional merits truly matter. 
I also have learnt that being very thorough about showing your expertise in the field of your choice is paramount. Being an academic does not automatically mean your expertise is relevant to "Education". I emphasise this point as I've seen it discussed on the forum several times. I chose "Education" as my field because all of my work is about changing something in the way adult education is performed in professional environments. It is the subject-matter of your expertise that dictates the field you should apply under. 
Finally, the 'international experience' element truly matters for this visa. I believe your chances are greatly enhanced by being able to demonstrate multiple international collaborations in your field and support these with relevant recommendations. 

3. Be thorough about putting your application together
I noticed people sometimes asked others on this forum to send them templates of documents, like recommendation letters. This to me indicates a lack of willingness to put in the work and I think following any template is very unlikely to help your application, on the contrary. My experience has shown me that the best way to go is putting in the time to craft you very own letter of intention, in your own words, making sure you tell a compelling story of the value your work brings to your field and then thoroughly support that story with data - recommendations, pieces of work, public recognition of your work etc. There are no two letters alike and there is no perfect way of doing it, as each application is unique - so finding your own voice can be a truly important part of this process. Likewise with form 1000 - nobody else's form 1000 will help you - you need to work with your nominator to explain what you need and if they truly have knowledge and appreciation for your work, writing form 1000 will be easy - they'll just share what they know about you. 
Also it's worth putting in the time to reach out to all relevant people who could support you with a recommendation. Make sure these are people know you well, they are relevant to the field you are applying for, be clear to them about the intention (asking them to write about the merits of your work and why they believe you might be an asset to Australia) and then let them write freely and honestly. You'll end up with a set of unique letters, in unique voices, that all support your case and add to its authenticity and gravitas.
I also believe that submitting your documents in a way that is easy to read and follow by the case officer can make a difference. For example, clearly titling your files so it's evident what each one is and adding a separate index of the files you submitted makes the case officer's life easier and also helps you make sure you haven't forgotten anything, particularly when you're submitting some tens of files. I think it's ideal to submit everything you possibly can from the get-go (particularly nominator's form 1000 - which now is compulsory, but when I applied it was optional) - the more complete your file is, the better. 
90% of the work you put in is the EOI stage. Once your EOI is successful, the actual visa application is a formality. You still need to be careful about filling in the visa application for correctly, submitting all the relevant identity, language, travel history etc documents, as well as the required documents for family members you include on your visa - but the truly hard work is done. In the visa stage you will generally not need to do extra work to demonstrate your expertise or relevance as a talent - you will essentially re-submit all the documents you used in the EOI stage and add all the other administrative pieces to it. 

Hope this is helpful to those still on the journey. My final piece of advice is about patience. This was the most painful part for me - the anxiety of waiting can be so draining. Reading through the forum made a huge difference for me in helping me trust myself, do the work and then patiently wait for the outcome. I wish you all lots of luck with your applications.


----------



## ImmiAU

2years journey to GTI

After nearly 2 years processing, I finally get the visa.

Many years ago I have ever think about immigration to Au. But it was getting more and more difficute than ever before.
On Nov 4 2019 , I found an article to introduce the GTI project, after the self assessment, I tried to contact the GTI officer through online form. In less than 2 weeks(19 Nov, is it the earlist invitation in this forum?) I got the invitation, one important reason is that not too many people knew this project at that time also the applicants. 
However I was blocked by the nominator, I tried many ways to find a noninator. In fact it is difficute for a offshore candidate who has not too much connection with Au to find a high quality nonimator. Finally I got noninate letter in late 2020 by ACS after reading this thread.
I got a official ultimatum at mid 2021, although I hope to delay my visa application considering of the pandemic. Fortunately I have prepared most of the documents well, so after some processing time I finally got the visa.
Thanks for this forum , contributers for this thread.
Maybe the earlist invitation and the longest procedure so far.


----------



## NilGT

NilGT said:


> Golden invitation received!!
> I have been following this page for interesting discussions and insights.
> *Profile*
> Ph.D. Graduate 2020 - Energy Sector - Collaborative PhD
> 20+ publications (including high ranking journals and 7 international conferences)
> Exceptional thesis, media mentions of research, reviewer of several journals, H-Index 10
> Nominator: Senior Lecturer in Australia
> EOI: mid-OCT 2020, overseas - India
> RFI: 1st week of June 2021
> RFI response: 2nd week of June 2021
> Invitation: 3rd week of August 2021
> Hopefully, October 2020 EOIs will be finalized soon. Good luck to all!


PCC-overseas requested: Sep 8, 2021
PCC submitted: Oct 16, 2021
Visa Granted: Oct 26, 2021


----------



## masih

Guys


----------



## Mas123456

Guys Anyone used those RFI letters once lodging their visa like evidence income is fine but things like you are assets to Australia and the community where we can put them.


----------



## DocHarp

Mas123456 said:


> Guys Anyone used those RFI letters once lodging their visa like evidence income is fine but things like you are assets to Australia and the community where we can put them.


All the questions from the EOI are also in the visa application plus some additional information (family, travel, PCCs, medical, etc).

If you needed to submit additional info to satisfy a RFI during the EOI stage, you should include the same info for your visa in the designated place (you don’t need to include the RFI letter itself, the DHA already knows what they asked you for).


----------



## ggvis

wondering anyone gets the autoresponse email recently, are they still processing the cases of Oct 2020?


----------



## Hunter_u

Hi all,

I would like to share my timeline for the 858 visa.

EOI submitted: first week of March 2021
UID recieved: first week of June 2021 (without RFI)
visa application submitted: 30 June 2021
received s56 for health examination: 21 July 2021
Health clearance provided: 1 Nov 2021 (delay due to lockdown in NSW)
Visa granted: 2 Nov 2021

I am a postdoc researcher at UTS. I target the field of DigiTech. I have seven journal publications and three conference publications. Nominator is my supervisor who is currently an associate professor at UTS.

I wish everyone will receive good news soon.


----------



## Peter-T1234

Hunter_u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share my timeline for the 858 visa.
> 
> EOI submitted: first week of March 2021
> UID recieved: first week of June 2021 (without RFI)
> visa application submitted: 30 June 2021
> received s56 for health examination: 21 July 2021
> Health clearance provided: 1 Nov 2021 (delay due to lockdown in NSW)
> Visa granted: 2 Nov 2021
> 
> I am a postdoc researcher at UTS. I target the field of DigiTech. I have seven journal publications and three conference publications. Nominator is my supervisor who is currently an associate professor at UTS.
> 
> I wish everyone will receive good news soon.


Congrats! how long was it between your visa medical appointment and the health clearance being provided to Immigration? I know they say something like 5 business days but wondered if it's quicker or slower due to the large amount of appointments the medical centre have taken on once lockdown eased in NSW..


----------



## Hunter_u

Peter-T1234 said:


> Congrats! how long was it between your visa medical appointment and the health clearance being provided to Immigration? I know they say something like 5 business days but wondered if it's quicker or slower due to the large amount of appointments the medical centre have taken on once lockdown eased in NSW..





Peter-T1234 said:


> Congrats! how long was it between your visa medical appointment and the health clearance being provided to Immigration? I know they say something like 5 business days but wondered if it's quicker or slower due to the large amount of appointments the medical centre have taken on once lockdown eased in NSW..


For me, my health examination cleared in one day. My baby's examination cleared in two days.


----------



## Peter-T1234

Hunter_u said:


> For me, my health examination cleared in one day. My baby's examination cleared in two days.


That's so quick! Great news for you and your family, congrats again


----------



## LookingForVisa

ImmiAU said:


> 2years journey to GTI
> 
> After nearly 2 years processing, I finally get the visa.
> 
> Many years ago I have ever think about immigration to Au. But it was getting more and more difficute than ever before.
> On Nov 4 2019 , I found an article to introduce the GTI project, after the self assessment, I tried to contact the GTI officer through online form. In less than 2 weeks(19 Nov, is it the earlist invitation in this forum?) I got the invitation, one important reason is that not too many people knew this project at that time also the applicants.
> However I was blocked by the nominator, I tried many ways to find a noninator. In fact it is difficute for a offshore candidate who has not too much connection with Au to find a high quality nonimator. Finally I got noninate letter in late 2020 by ACS after reading this thread.
> I got a official ultimatum at mid 2021, although I hope to delay my visa application considering of the pandemic. Fortunately I have prepared most of the documents well, so after some processing time I finally got the visa.
> Thanks for this forum , contributers for this thread.
> Maybe the earlist invitation and the longest procedure so far.


Congrats to you !

May I ask you if that is difficult to get nominated by ACS?
How long it takes ... ?


----------



## Dao Nguyen

Do I need submit form 1000 when submitting EOI?
Thanks!


----------



## himagiri19

LookingForVisa said:


> Congrats to you !
> 
> May I ask you if that is difficult to get nominated by ACS?
> How long it takes ... ?


I've submitted my application on 20-September 2021
Got a update for my email on 18-October-2021, stating below
Thank you for your email.

We can confirm that we have received your GTI submission.

Due to the high volume of applications received we will conduct a preliminary assessment of the application as soon as possible however please note due to the high demand for this process please allow 8-10 weeks to receive a response.

We ask that you please be patient during this time as we will examine each submission individually and advise you of the outcome accordingly.


3-Nov-2021, got an email on successful nomination and paid 500$, awaiting form 1000 now


----------



## ImmiAU

have you got an invitation code ? or just preparing to submit EOI form?



himagiri19 said:


> I've submitted my application on 20-September 2021
> Got a update for my email on 18-October-2021, stating below
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We can confirm that we have received your GTI submission.
> 
> Due to the high volume of applications received we will conduct a preliminary assessment of the application as soon as possible however please note due to the high demand for this process please allow 8-10 weeks to receive a response.
> 
> We ask that you please be patient during this time as we will examine each submission individually and advise you of the outcome accordingly.
> 
> 
> 3-Nov-2021, got an email on successful nomination and paid 500$, awaiting form 1000 now


----------



## himagiri19

ImmiAU said:


> have you got an invitation code ? or just preparing to submit EOI form?


Preparing for my EOI.


----------



## LookingForVisa

himagiri19 said:


> I've submitted my application on 20-September 2021
> Got a update for my email on 18-October-2021, stating below
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We can confirm that we have received your GTI submission.
> 
> Due to the high volume of applications received we will conduct a preliminary assessment of the application as soon as possible however please note due to the high demand for this process please allow 8-10 weeks to receive a response.
> 
> We ask that you please be patient during this time as we will examine each submission individually and advise you of the outcome accordingly.
> 
> 
> 3-Nov-2021, got an email on successful nomination and paid 500$, awaiting form 1000 now


cool!!! 
and congrats to you! 
wish me luck and see you there 😉. 

they seems to be fast and check the documents individually. 
from what I heard, they might need 2 weeks review time (at the fastest) …. 
anyway just hope can get mine before the summer vacation there, which is the week before christmas until end of january …


----------



## LookingForVisa

Dao Nguyen said:


> Do I need submit form 1000 when submitting EOI?
> Thanks!


I would assume yes you need that. 
but another migration agent suggested me submit EOI without Form 1000. 

the difficulty on the GTI process is to get a nomination. (my opinion), so I try get nomination first and then EOI….


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

FOI



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210700451-document-released.PDF


----------



## ImmiAU

Rules:
Rule1: invite outstanding talent immediately. 
Rule2: refuse untalented immediately 
Rule3: common talent wait in queue FIFO



LALTU_GTI_491 said:


> FOI
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210700451-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> View attachment 100567


----------



## Keenz

zeng said:


> Yes, I lived in Greater Sydney. I got the phone to get health examination at Wollongong after the lockdown, which is also Greater Sydney


----------



## Keenz

zeng said:


> Yes, I lived in Greater Sydney. I got the phone to get health examination at Wollongong after the lockdown, which is also Greater Sydney


Hi Mate, congrats on getting GTI. Just want to know on which date in November you submitted your EOI. I did mine on 16 November2020 and haven't heard anything since then. 
Thanks


----------



## kbsk

Hunter_u said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share my timeline for the 858 visa.
> 
> EOI submitted: first week of March 2021
> UID recieved: first week of June 2021 (without RFI)
> visa application submitted: 30 June 2021
> received s56 for health examination: 21 July 2021
> Health clearance provided: 1 Nov 2021 (delay due to lockdown in NSW)
> Visa granted: 2 Nov 2021
> 
> I am a postdoc researcher at UTS. I target the field of DigiTech. I have seven journal publications and three conference publications. Nominator is my supervisor who is currently an associate professor at UTS.
> 
> I wish everyone will receive good news soon.


Congrats for that.
Just out of curiosity, What is the Chance for "HomeAffairs" to approve GTI EOI/Visa if ACS is the nominator?


----------



## DocHarp

kbsk said:


> Congrats for that.
> Just out of curiosity, What is the Chance for "HomeAffairs" to approve GTI EOI/Visa if ACS is the nominator?


That depends entirely on your profile. If you can demonstrate in your EOI that you exceed the requirements of international recognition and extraordinary talent (with a PhD or a very high salary) AND you have an ACS nomination, chances are very high. If you get an ACS nomination and submit a mediocre EOI, chances are low.

That being said, ACS is much more likely to reject good talent than it is to nominate mediocre talent so if you are able to secure an ACS nomination, I’d guess that you have a strong enough profile for your EOI to be approved.

I would be interested to hear whether anyone (let’s say in the last 12 months) secured an ACS nomination but had their EOI rejected.


----------



## mayurgupta70

DocHarp said:


> That depends entirely on your profile. If you can demonstrate in your EOI that you exceed the requirements of international recognition and extraordinary talent (with a PhD or a very high salary) AND you have an ACS nomination, chances are very high. If you get an ACS nomination and submit a mediocre EOI, chances are low.
> 
> That being said, ACS is much more likely to reject good talent than it is to nominate mediocre talent so if you are able to secure an ACS nomination, I’d guess that you have a strong enough profile for your EOI to be approved.
> 
> I would be interested to hear whether anyone (let’s say in the last 12 months) secured an ACS nomination but had their EOI rejected.


Hello, 

I know of one instance where the ACS provided nomination but DHA rejected the EOI. This was in August 2021.


----------



## kbsk

DocHarp said:


> That depends entirely on your profile. If you can demonstrate in your EOI that you exceed the requirements of international recognition and extraordinary talent (with a PhD or a very high salary) AND you have an ACS nomination, chances are very high. If you get an ACS nomination and submit a mediocre EOI, chances are low.
> 
> That being said, ACS is much more likely to reject good talent than it is to nominate mediocre talent so if you are able to secure an ACS nomination, I’d guess that you have a strong enough profile for your EOI to be approved.
> 
> I would be interested to hear whether anyone (let’s say in the last 12 months) secured an ACS nomination but had their EOI rejected.


thanks for the info. I thought ACS looks into the "extraordinary talent + recognition" portion alongside their assessment.
As you said, the real importance is how many ACS approved but rejected by homeaffairs


----------



## Helicase

We applied last December for EOI and off course, still no reply. My husband's profile is within FinTech category and he traveled from Europe to Australia for temporary activity and some conferences etc but that was before pandemic. His nominator is recognised within the FinTech category and they still cooperate despite this situation, when everything is so slow, very very slow..If nothing happens till the end of this year, I give up Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ggvis

Helicase said:


> We applied last December for EOI and off course, still no reply. My husband's profile is within FinTech category and he traveled from Europe to Australia for temporary activity and some conferences etc but that was before pandemic. His nominator is recognised within the FinTech category and they still cooperate despite this situation, when everything is so slow, very very slow..If nothing happens till the end of this year, I give up Good luck to everyone!


same - applied last Dec, heard nothing. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## darkknight2099

Helicase said:


> We applied last December for EOI and off course, still no reply. My husband's profile is within FinTech category and he traveled from Europe to Australia for temporary activity and some conferences etc but that was before pandemic. His nominator is recognised within the FinTech category and they still cooperate despite this situation, when everything is so slow, very very slow..If nothing happens till the end of this year, I give up Good luck to everyone!


I applied last December and rejectedon April and applied again in June 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## expfr20

darkknight2099 said:


> I applied last December and rejectedon April and applied again in June
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk





Helicase said:


> We applied last December for EOI and off course, still no reply. My husband's profile is within FinTech category and he traveled from Europe to Australia for temporary activity and some conferences etc but that was before pandemic. His nominator is recognised within the FinTech category and they still cooperate despite this situation, when everything is so slow, very very slow..If nothing happens till the end of this year, I give up Good luck to everyone!


I applied in early November 2020 (will be 1 year next week), without a nomination letter. I still didn't hear back anything. Although I am no longer interested and going in a different direction, however, this is very interesting and random.


----------



## ImmiAU

expfr20 said:


> I applied in early November 2020 (will be 1 year next week), without a nomination letter. I still didn't hear back anything. Although I am no longer interested and going in a different direction, however, this is very interesting and random.


Can they finish the 15k immigrants plan ?


----------



## darkknight2099

ImmiAU said:


> Can they finish the 15k immigrants plan ?


They mentioned on several occasions that the 15k quota is a celling and not a target. So they are at no pressure to hit the 15k at all.


----------



## Peter-T1234

EOI: 14/06/21
UID: 17/09/21
Medical Assessment: 4/11/21
Visa granted: 5/11/21

Digitech, onshore, nominator, above salary threshold.

Advice:

Get a visa agent if you can. Although you do most of the work in terms of collating your info etc,having their opinion on the application, knowledge of the process and being available to answer any questions (especially as immigration doesn't give updates on application progress) was worth the money.
EOI is most important part as it seems the actual visa processing is more a formality.
Most stressful part was booking a medical assessment post-lockdown. Speaking to the staff at my medical, they have a backlog of nearly 7,000 people and are all booked up in that centre until June 2022.


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

I have been waiting 8 months after eoi approval. Offshore applicant in fintech.
Here’s my timeline
Applied- 20 dec 2020
Rfe- 2 feb 2021
Uid approved- 14 feb 2021

been waiting since no response from them. Anyone else in the same boat? Is this normal? I have sent emails but have got No replies yet.
i am worried. Please suggest what can or should i do?


----------



## darkknight2099

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> I have been waiting 8 months after eoi approval. Offshore applicant in fintech.
> Here’s my timeline
> Applied- 20 dec 2020
> Rfe- 2 feb 2021
> Eoi approved- 14 feb 2021
> 
> been waiting since no response from them. Anyone else in the same boat? Is this normal? I have sent emails but have got No replies yet.
> i am worried. Please suggest what can or should i do?


If your EOI was approved, what are you waiting for? You can lodge the visa application. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

darkknight2099 said:


> If your EOI was approved, what are you waiting for? You can lodge the visa application.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


it was pending visa approval. Been waiting for that


----------



## darkknight2099

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> it was pending visa approval. Been waiting for that


When you done medicals?

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImmiAU

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> it was pending visa approval. Been waiting for that


have you lodged your application ? from:


https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## kundikoi

Karak2002 said:


> The Visa delay troubles seem to have begun for me . I told my company that my Visa should come through before Sep ( as per GTI avg lifecycle) and now they are saying they can wait for me till Oct 1st week only.
> 
> EOI Submission: 12 Oct 2020
> UID received: 16 Nov 2020
> 858 Visa Applied: 23 April 2021
> 1stS56: 10 May 2021
> Health Cleared: 1st June 2021
> 2ndS56: 1 Jul 2021
> Updated Change in Circumstances, job transfer: 24 Aug 2021
> 
> 4.5 months have passed since the application.
> Yet the Immi Processing time says 61 days to 3 mons for the past 2 months, but my time is ticking. Any valuable advice is welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


this mate been waiting for a while too now, but in general >2 month processing is most definitely out of the GTI norm and, based on a handful of such reported cases here, is due to missing/complicated/misrepresented docs


----------



## Hunter_u

kbsk said:


> Congrats for that.
> Just out of curiosity, What is the Chance for "HomeAffairs" to approve GTI EOI/Visa if ACS is the nominator?


I have no idea actually. I believe ACS is eligible for being the nominotor.


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

Medical sent 


darkknight2099 said:


> When you done medicals?
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


medicals done feb 2021


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

ImmiAU said:


> have you lodged your application ? from:
> 
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


 Haven’t got final visa approval yet


----------



## kundikoi

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> Medical sent
> 
> 
> medicals done feb 2021


surely there has been at least 1 RFI from the Dept since Feb'21?


----------



## brunadb

Hey guys, I bring a little hope for those who have been waiting for a long time for the invitation. I finally received my invitation to apply for the GTI visa after more than a year of EOI submission!! 

EOI: 23/10/20
Invitation: 09/11/21 (no RFI)

My profile: I'm a postdoc fellow, onshore, Agtech sector, salary below the threshold.

I hope everything goes smoothly with the visa application after a lot of anxiety waiting for this invitation!

I also hope you all get good news soon!

Thank you for the help on this forum.

Cheers


----------



## It's time to fly

brunadb said:


> Hey guys, I bring a little hope for those who have been waiting for a long time for the invitation. I finally received my invitation to apply for the GTI visa after more than a year of EOI submission!!
> 
> EOI: 23/10/20
> Invitation: 09/11/21 (no RFI)
> 
> My profile: I'm a postdoc fellow, onshore, Agtech sector, salary below the threshold.
> 
> I hope everything goes smoothly with the visa application after a lot of anxiety waiting for this invitation!
> 
> I also hope you all get good news soon!
> 
> Thank you for the help on this forum.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!! Please kindly share your profile based on your internationals recognition. Goodluck and favour in your visa application.


----------



## kbsk

DocHarp said:


> That depends entirely on your profile. If you can demonstrate in your EOI that you exceed the requirements of international recognition and extraordinary talent (with a PhD or a very high salary) AND you have an ACS nomination, chances are very high. If you get an ACS nomination and submit a mediocre EOI, chances are low.
> 
> That being said, ACS is much more likely to reject good talent than it is to nominate mediocre talent so if you are able to secure an ACS nomination, I’d guess that you have a strong enough profile for your EOI to be approved.
> 
> I would be interested to hear whether anyone (let’s say in the last 12 months) secured an ACS nomination but had their EOI rejected.


thanks again DocHarp

Does anyone know how the ACS nomination work?

Once ACS does the preliminary assessment & they say happy to support a nomination
Pay $500
=> Then wait for Form 1000 to be issued by ACS? (or should the candidate fill up the form and send to ACS to fill up the nominator section?)
=> What is the deliverable/outcome of ACS nomination? Is it just an email or they give us any document back?


----------



## himagiri19

kbsk said:


> thanks again DocHarp
> 
> Does anyone know how the ACS nomination work?
> 
> Once ACS does the preliminary assessment & they say happy to support a nomination
> Pay $500
> => Then wait for Form 1000 to be issued by ACS? (or should the candidate fill up the form and send to ACS to fill up the nominator section?)
> => What is the deliverable/outcome of ACS nomination? Is it just an email or they give us any document back?


I'm in the same boat, paid 500$ and waiting to hear back from ACS. 
It is clearly mentioned in the ACS information sheet: Global Talent Independent Program Overview 
If assessed suitable, pay 500
ACS will provide you with a Nominnation for Distinguished Talent - Form 1000 presenting a case to the government for why you would be an asset to Australian Tech Sector.


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

EOI: 30/08/20
RFI: 02/06/21
UID: 08/06/21
Medical Assessment: 7/10/21
Visa granted: 5/11/21

Profile:
offshore
Energy sector
Phd
Manager in top American consulting company (2 years)
Salary below threshold (currency difference)


----------



## ImmiAU

kbsk said:


> thanks again DocHarp
> 
> Does anyone know how the ACS nomination work?
> 
> Once ACS does the preliminary assessment & they say happy to support a nomination
> Pay $500
> => Then wait for Form 1000 to be issued by ACS? (or should the candidate fill up the form and send to ACS to fill up the nominator section?)
> => What is the deliverable/outcome of ACS nomination? Is it just an email or they give us any document back?


You should tell them that u need the nomination. Then you get a invoice with code.
Make a payment(by phone tell them the credit card info and the invoice code)
payment options: credit card, direct deposit, Electronic Bank Transfer, (Accounts Department +61 2 8296 4422)
After payment and providing infomation u will get a form1000 pdf edocument through email on which they have filled all needed content including your personal information. no paper document


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> it was pending visa approval. Been waiting for that


I got my visa after 13 months (offshore), so relax mate yours will come on or before the 13th month of your visa application. Everyone's case is different and the DHA treats each case individually. Also, regardless of the fact that the visa is fast tracked, there is no specific timeline for it. Although majority of the people get theirs within a short time, it might take longer time for a few. What I did during my waiting time was to continuously improve my credentials, I made more publications and updated the DHA etc. Good luck and don't panic. Your time will come.


----------



## Subeesh

Lucas_Brazil said:


> EOI: 30/08/20
> RFI: 02/06/21
> UID: 08/06/21
> Medical Assessment: 7/10/21
> Visa granted: 5/11/21
> 
> Profile:
> offshore
> Energy sector
> Phd
> Manager in top American consulting company (2 years)
> Salary below threshold (currency difference)


Congratulations. 
Which date did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## VadZhen

Nduka Obuneme said:


> I got my visa after 13 months (offshore), so relax mate yours will come on or before the 13th month of your visa application. Everyone's case is different and the DHA treats each case individually. Also, regardless of the fact that the visa is fast tracked, there is no specific timeline for it. Although majority of the people get theirs within a short time, it might take longer time for a few. What I did during my waiting time was to continuously improve my credentials, I made more publications and updated the DHA etc. Good luck and don't panic. Your time will come.


Thank you for this message. Could you describe the profile/credentials you secured the Visa with.


----------



## Lucas_Brazil

Subeesh said:


> Congratulations.
> Which date did you lodge your visa application?


October 08,2021


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

Nduka Obuneme said:


> I got my visa after 13 months (offshore), so relax mate yours will come on or before the 13th month of your visa application. Everyone's case is different and the DHA treats each case individually. Also, regardless of the fact that the visa is fast tracked, there is no specific timeline for it. Although majority of the people get theirs within a short time, it might take longer time for a few. What I did during my waiting time was to continuously improve my credentials, I made more publications and updated the DHA etc. Good luck and don't panic. Your time will come.


Thanks mate I really appreciate the words.


----------



## Bansalbharat1033

kundikoi said:


> surely there has been at least 1 RFI from the Dept since Feb'21?


Yes just one


----------



## Gdaystraya

Bansalbharat1033 said:


> Yes just one


What was the RFI?


----------



## ImmiAU

Gdaystraya said:


> What was the RFI?


RFI requst for (more) information
FOI freedom of information


----------



## Gdaystraya

ImmiAU said:


> RFI requst for (more) information
> FOI freedom of information


I meant: what was the information they requested for?
Because without asking for any information, they won't put the VISA application on hold for such a long time (10 months).


----------



## Loki077

kundikoi said:


> what do _*you *_think 🤨❓
> 
> a much faster play would have been applying after securing the promotion - shaving months off the waiting time.


Thanks for the response.

Just an update.

I got a new JOB and a package of 180K (including super and ESOP/shares) and a second offer from a different company of 165K + 10%bonus both I have updated to Immi let's see if that makes any difference. (hoping that higher pay works in my favour).


----------



## 0xlepton

Hey guys,

May I ask how long will it usually take for the visa grant after responding s56 (medical and police check)?


----------



## smitabasky

kbsk said:


> thanks again DocHarp
> 
> Does anyone know how the ACS nomination work?
> 
> Once ACS does the preliminary assessment & they say happy to support a nomination
> Pay $500
> => Then wait for Form 1000 to be issued by ACS? (or should the candidate fill up the form and send to ACS to fill up the nominator section?)
> => What is the deliverable/outcome of ACS nomination? Is it just an email or they give us any document back?


How long are you waiting for a nomination after payment?


----------



## darkknight2099

0xlepton said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> May I ask how long will it usually take for the visa grant after responding s56 (medical and police check)?


Based on what other people have reported is one to two months. Some get it after just few days. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightGTI

Hi guys I received s56 for the health check, then one day after my health examination, there was a yellow flag on my application showing “initial assessment”, the medical check status changed to “medical clearance - no action needed”. 

Could anyone else who has the same situation indicate the waiting time after that? Do I need to write materials showing my medical check was done? Will it help to speed up or slow down? Thanks.


----------



## a2020

NightGTI said:


> Hi guys I received s56 for the health check, then one day after my health examination, there was a yellow flag on my application showing “initial assessment”, the medical check status changed to “medical clearance - no action needed”.
> 
> Could anyone else who has the same situation indicate the waiting time after that? Do I need to write materials showing my medical check was done? Will it help to speed up or slow down? Thanks.


you just need to click the button of I provided the requested information.


----------



## NightGTI

Thank you so much! I didn’t notice there was a button. I clicked and the status changed to “further assessment”.


----------



## smitabasky

kbsk said:


> thanks again DocHarp
> 
> Does anyone know how the ACS nomination work?
> 
> Once ACS does the preliminary assessment & they say happy to support a nomination
> Pay $500
> => Then wait for Form 1000 to be issued by ACS? (or should the candidate fill up the form and send to ACS to fill up the nominator section?)
> => What is the deliverable/outcome of ACS nomination? Is it just an email or they give us any document back?


Yes! ACS will do a preliminary assessment and they sent me an email saying can support my nomination...paid $500 yesterday and received form 1000 today. Thanks. Maybe this should help my application...submitted in NOV 2020 but at that time my salary was below 150k..it is now above $180 k so will be updating the documents. I think still it will take a few months as auto-response says still processing October.


----------



## smitabasky

SOMEONE POSTED ON FACEBOOK: SEEMS LIKE THEY HAVE JUST STARTED REVIEWING NOVEMBER 2020. 

Dear friends,
With regards to your noteworthy suggestions. I have provided my credentials as follows.
Main information:
Category: AgTech and AgriFood
Nationality: India
Primary applicant: myself
Awards and academic achievements
International PhD Fellowship: 2018-2020, Thailand Education Hub for Asian Countries (TEH-AC)
Thesis Grant Award: 2019, Graduate School, Prince of Songkla University, Thailand.
Received my PhD: 2020, Thailand
PhD major: Food Science and Technology
International Publications in high impact journals: Tier-1 = 7 papers; Quartile-1 = 9 papers
Research Gate and Google scholar:
• https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en...
• https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Khursheed-Shiekh-2...
Postdoctoral Fellowship award: 2021, Mae Fah Luang University, Chiang Rai, Thailand
Current employment: 2021-present, Postdoctoral Research Fellow at Mae Fah Luang University, Chiang Rai, Thailand on a Non-B visa and work permit.
Salary: below FWHIT
EOI submission information
Submitted EOI: 01 November 2020 with complete PhD documents and 1 nominator letter
Nominator: Bangladesh-New Zealand citizen, Professor in Food Science (Oman University).
Form 1000: Not submitted
EOI Status: Rejected on 16 November 2021
Advice from Global visa talent program: submission of new EOI, with elaborated details and reference letter of new nominator.
Thanks you for reading all the credentials. All of comments and suggestions means a lot for me.


----------



## darkknight2099

smitabasky said:


> SOMEONE POSTED ON FACEBOOK: SEEMS LIKE THEY HAVE JUST STARTED REVIEWING NOVEMBER 2020.
> 
> Dear friends,
> With regards to your noteworthy suggestions. I have provided my credentials as follows.
> Main information:
> Category: AgTech and AgriFood
> Nationality: India
> Primary applicant: myself
> Awards and academic achievements
> International PhD Fellowship: 2018-2020, Thailand Education Hub for Asian Countries (TEH-AC)
> Thesis Grant Award: 2019, Graduate School, Prince of Songkla University, Thailand.
> Received my PhD: 2020, Thailand
> PhD major: Food Science and Technology
> International Publications in high impact journals: Tier-1 = 7 papers; Quartile-1 = 9 papers
> Research Gate and Google scholar:
> • https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en...
> • https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Khursheed-Shiekh-2...
> Postdoctoral Fellowship award: 2021, Mae Fah Luang University, Chiang Rai, Thailand
> Current employment: 2021-present, Postdoctoral Research Fellow at Mae Fah Luang University, Chiang Rai, Thailand on a Non-B visa and work permit.
> Salary: below FWHIT
> EOI submission information
> Submitted EOI: 01 November 2020 with complete PhD documents and 1 nominator letter
> Nominator: Bangladesh-New Zealand citizen, Professor in Food Science (Oman University).
> Form 1000: Not submitted
> EOI Status: Rejected on 16 November 2021
> Advice from Global visa talent program: submission of new EOI, with elaborated details and reference letter of new nominator.
> Thanks you for reading all the credentials. All of comments and suggestions means a lot for me.


It is surprising that the GTI team even provided a specific feedback. In general they send a generic rejection email. 
Any ways, try to follow their advice, highlight how your work will benefit Australia, how your work is relevant to the Australain government aims and goals in the target sector, how your work will benefit the Australian community in whole.
Find new nominator with a stronger profile. All the best.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poondla

Hi All,
I have received s56 request asking for nominator passport biopage. what if the nominator is not willing to provide it. How to handle this situation. Kindly please guide me.


----------



## NB

Poondla said:


> Hi All,
> I have received s56 request asking for nominator passport biopage. what if the nominator is not willing to provide it. How to handle this situation. Kindly please guide me.


You have to convince him to share it 
Show him the email from dha 
If he still refuses, request him to give a letter to you confirming that he is not willing to share it
Upload that letter in Immiaccount and hope for the best
Cheers


----------



## Poondla

NB said:


> You have to convince him to share it
> Show him the email from dha
> If he still refuses, request him to give a letter to you confirming that he is not willing to share it
> Upload that letter in Immiaccount and hope for the best
> Cheers


Thanks for your kind reply. But, I have showed the mail from DHA and also tried explaining the situation via email as i am offshore. But i have not received any reply from him. I am wondering what to do now?


----------



## NB

Poondla said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. But, I have showed the mail from DHA and also tried explaining the situation via email as i am offshore. But i have not received any reply from him. I am wondering what to do now?


Request him for a letter that he is not willing to share the passport copy
If he does not respond, then make a word letter giving details of all the efforts that you have made and upload it in Immiaccount
There is nothing else you can do
Cheers


----------



## Fo1991

NB said:


> You have to convince him to share it
> Show him the email from dha
> If he still refuses, request him to give a letter to you confirming that he is not willing to share it
> Upload that letter in Immiaccount and hope for the best
> Cheers


ask him to give his or her certificate of citizenships instead of Pass
its ok for visa


----------



## darkknight2099

Poondla said:


> Hi All,
> I have received s56 request asking for nominator passport biopage. what if the nominator is not willing to provide it. How to handle this situation. Kindly please guide me.


Ask him/her to send it directly to the department. They have email addresses that you can contact.


----------



## Poondla

darkknight2099 said:


> Ask him/her to send it directly to the department. They have email addresses that you can contact.


Thank you for informing me.


----------



## Poondla

Fo1991 said:


> ask him to give his or her certificate of citizenships instead of Pass
> its ok for visa


Sure, Will do that.


----------



## Poondla

Poondla said:


> Sure, Will do that.


Thank you so much


----------



## NightGTI

darkknight2099 said:


> Ask him/her to send it directly to the department. They have email addresses that you can contact.


May I ask which email address that we can send to department to proceed the application after s56? Thanks.


----------



## darkknight2099

NightGTI said:


> May I ask which email address that we can send to department to proceed the application after s56? Thanks.


Check this page:






Overview


Need help? We want you to find what you’re looking for. Chances are, you'll find the answer here.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au







Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkknight2099

NightGTI said:


> May I ask which email address that we can send to department to proceed the application after s56? Thanks.


You just click I provided the requested information in the immi account.
You don't need to send email.
In the case that your nominator want to send the passport directly to the department, then check the link above or call them to ask about email address.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## arhaldar7

Which month and date are processing for DigiTech?


----------



## POTUS

Hey Guys, has anyone tried entering Australia since they received their GTI? Did you face any challenges on entry or was it a smooth ride?

I am asking because my one-year window to enter expired in July, but I want to start making travel arrangements now that flight tickets are decent.


----------



## Irene_ran

Hello everyone, I am a PhD student and new to GTI. I am about to graduate within 6 months (probably May, 2022). Is there anybody submitted EOI before real graduation of PhD and got invitations?


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

POTUS said:


> Hey Guys, has anyone tried entering Australia since they received their GTI? Did you face any challenges on entry or was it a smooth ride?
> 
> I am asking because my one-year window to enter expired in July, but I want to start making travel arrangements now that flight tickets are decent.


The border has been fully reopened in November for PR. and will open for most visa holders on 1st December.


----------



## Geotch_FSS

Has anyone submitted last November offshore received any feedback? Curious whether they are still processing Oct.


----------



## brunadb

Hey guys, 

Now that Australia will reopen borders for skilled visa holders from Dec/21, I'm thinking about visiting my home country and returning on Jan/22. 

However, I just received the invitation to apply for the GTI and was wondering if anyone knows whether it would be a problem to apply for the visa (say next week) and leave Australia while waiting for the visa outcome (in case I don't hear from them before Jan/22). 

Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099

brunadb said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Now that Australia will reopen borders for skilled visa holders from Dec/21, I'm thinking about visiting my home country and returning on Jan/22.
> 
> However, I just received the invitation to apply for the GTI and was wondering if anyone knows whether it would be a problem to apply for the visa (say next week) and leave Australia while waiting for the visa outcome (in case I don't hear from them before Jan/22).
> 
> Cheers


If you have visa to come back then you should br fine. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keenz

yesicanmakeitbig said:


> The border has been fully reopened in November for PR. and will open for most visa holders on 1st December.


I saw a post with submission date as 1/11/2020


----------



## 0xlepton

Visa Granted today! Thank you for kindly sharing your experience in this forum!
Here is my data point:

EOI: Oct 20 2020
UID: Oct 26 2021
Visa Application: Oct 28 2021
s56 for medical and police check: Nov 1 2021
response to s56: Nov 9 2021
Visa granted: Nov 23 2021

Brief Profile: Ph.D. Candidate in Digitech, papers (<10), patents (<5), book chapters, international awards (<5), citations < 500, h-index <10, and also job offers above the salary threshold.


----------



## himagiri19

0xlepton said:


> Visa Granted today! Thank you for kindly sharing your experience in this forum!
> Here is my data point:
> 
> EOI: Oct 20 2020
> UID: Oct 26 2021
> Visa Application: Oct 28 2021
> s56 for medical and police check: Nov 1 2021
> response to s56: Nov 9 2021
> Visa granted: Nov 23 2021


Congratulations @0xlepton on your Visa, can you please share about profile.


----------



## AGT3310

Keenz said:


> I saw a post with submission date as 1/11/2020


So they are processing Nov cases now?


----------



## Hope333

0xlepton said:


> Visa Granted today! Thank you for kindly sharing your experience in this forum!
> Here is my data point:
> 
> EOI: Oct 20 2020
> UID: Oct 26 2021
> Visa Application: Oct 28 2021
> s56 for medical and police check: Nov 1 2021
> response to s56: Nov 9 2021
> Visa granted: Nov 23 2021
> 
> Brief Profile: Ph.D. Candidate in Digitech, papers (<10), patents (<5), book chapters, international awards (<5), citations < 500, h-index <10, and also job offers above the salary threshold.


Congratulations, such a great news.


----------



## Meher_0519

Received my Golden email today! Thank you so much everyone for your help and support!

Here are my timelines:
Target Sector - Digitech
Salary >> FWHIT
EOI - 30 May 2021
UID - 14 OCT 2021
Visa Application : 16 OCT 2021
S56 for PCC - 25 OCT 2021
PCC submitted: 16 NoV 2021
VISA Grant - 24 NoV 2021


----------



## Hope333

Meher_0519 said:


> Received my Golden email today! Thank you so much everyone for your help and support!
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Target Sector - Digitech
> Salary >> FWHIT
> EOI - 30 May 2021
> UID - 14 OCT 2021
> Visa Application : 16 OCT 2021
> S56 for PCC - 25 OCT 2021
> PCC submitted: 16 NoV 2021
> VISA Grant - 24 NoV 2021


Congratulations!


----------



## Subeesh

I submitted my Visa application 858 on 16th november. How may I nudge a CO after completing my medicals. I got automatic health examination request immediately after lodging the Visa. I know there is no action required. But still I am thinking of a gentle follow up with CO to inform him/her that my health examination is cleared.

If I reply to [email protected] do you think it will be recieved by my CO itself?


----------



## Meher_0519

Subeesh said:


> I submitted my Visa application 858 on 16th november. How may I nudge a CO after completing my medicals. I got automatic health examination request immediately after lodging the Visa. I know there is no action required. But still I am thinking of a gentle follow up with CO to inform him/her that my health examination is cleared.
> 
> If I reply to [email protected] do you think it will be recieved by my CO itself?


Once it is cleared, it will automatically reflect on the immi account. No action required from your end.


----------



## darkknight2099

Subeesh said:


> I submitted my Visa application 858 on 16th november. How may I nudge a CO after completing my medicals. I got automatic health examination request immediately after lodging the Visa. I know there is no action required. But still I am thinking of a gentle follow up with CO to inform him/her that my health examination is cleared.
> 
> If I reply to [email protected] do you think it will be recieved by my CO itself?


Just wait bro. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitabasky

Auto-reply says they have started processing EOI's from NOV 2020. I am wondering about anyone who had applied in OCT and has not heard from them yet. One of my friends has applied in OCT and hasn't heard.


----------



## brunadb

Hi guys, does anyone know if my current visa (482) is still active until the 858 is granted? I'm wondering if they will grant me a bridging visa once I apply for the 858 and then the 482 will no longer be valid. Thanks!


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

brunadb said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know if my current visa (482) is still active until the 858 is granted? I'm wondering if they will grant me a bridging visa once I apply for the 858 and then the 482 will no longer be valid. Thanks!


Should be still active until your 482 visa expires, then the bridging visa starts effectively immediately. If you got 858 before your 482 expire, then all is good.


----------



## brunadb

yesicanmakeitbig said:


> Should be still active until your 482 visa expires, then the bridging visa starts effectively immediately. If you got 858 before your 482 expire, then all is good.


Thank you!


----------



## albertocostalive

Hi Guys,
I want to apply for the GTI programme. I have bee looking for australian nominator since several months. I have asked Engineers Australia to be my nominator. But unfortunately, I have just received a rejection from Engineers Australia. Engineers Australia told me that I do not have sufficient internationally recognized achievements, so they refuse to give me a nomination. I did my PhD in chemical engineering in France. I do not have any connection with australian scholars or industry professionals. Can you please give me some advices on how to find an australian nominator?
Thank you very much.
Sincerely
Mr. Costa


----------



## darkknight2099

albertocostalive said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to apply for the GTI programme. I have bee looking for australian nominator since several months. I have asked Engineers Australia to be my nominator. But unfortunately, I have just received a rejection from Engineers Australia. Engineers Australia told me that I do not have sufficient internationally recognized achievements, so they refuse to give me a nomination. I did my PhD in chemical engineering in France. I do not have any connection with australian scholars or industry professionals. Can you please give me some advices on how to find an australian nominator?
> Thank you very much.
> Sincerely
> Mr. Costa


Through your network or your supervisor network. No one will nominate you unless they know you well in some form.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## It's time to fly

albertocostalive said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to apply for the GTI programme. I have bee looking for australian nominator since several months. I have asked Engineers Australia to be my nominator. But unfortunately, I have just received a rejection from Engineers Australia. Engineers Australia told me that I do not have sufficient internationally recognized achievements, so they refuse to give me a nomination. I did my PhD in chemical engineering in France. I do not have any connection with australian scholars or industry professionals. Can you please give me some advices on how to find an australian nominator?
> Thank you very much.
> Sincerely
> Mr. Costa


Please can you share your profile with us


----------



## ggvis

smitabasky said:


> Auto-reply says they have started processing EOI's from NOV 2020. I am wondering about anyone who had applied in OCT and has not heard from them yet. One of my friends has applied in OCT and hasn't heard.


thx for sharing, mate!
submitted Dec 2020, waiting anxiously.


----------



## Helicase

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if I should additionally send form 1000 now, after almost one year of waiting for EOI response..at the time of application, this form was not required so we didn’t attach more than what was needed. Now I’m thinking that it could help.

Has anyone sent form 1000 additionally and at what address?

thanks!


----------



## himagiri19

Helicase said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I should additionally send form 1000 now, after almost one year of waiting for EOI response..at the time of application, this form was not required so we didn’t attach more than what was needed. Now I’m thinking that it could help.
> 
> Has anyone sent form 1000 additionally and at what address?
> 
> thanks!


Even my case was similar to yours, I sent my form 1000 in September 2021, EOI lodged on Feb 2021. Also I have sent all supporting documents to them on - 
[email protected]

Definitely they would ask for Form 1000 when they process your EOI application. It's better to send now and they will attach the documents to your application.


----------



## darkknight2099

Helicase said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I should additionally send form 1000 now, after almost one year of waiting for EOI response..at the time of application, this form was not required so we didn’t attach more than what was needed. Now I’m thinking that it could help.
> 
> Has anyone sent form 1000 additionally and at what address?
> 
> thanks!


You should send everything they need. Form 1000 became mandatory, so why you want the risk? The golden rule is to provide everything they need and try to make your application decision ready.
The moment they see something missing they might think you don't have what it takes. Don't take that chance.


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helicase

himagiri19 said:


> Even my case was similar to yours, I sent my form 1000 in September 2021, EOI lodged on Feb 2021. Also I have sent all supporting documents to them on -
> [email protected]
> 
> Definitely they would ask for Form 1000 when they process your EOI application. It's better to send now and they will attach the documents to your application.



thank you, I agree..good luck to all!


----------



## Helicase

darkknight2099 said:


> You should send everything they need. Form 1000 became mandatory, so why you want the risk? The golden rule is to provide everything they need and try to make your application decision ready.
> The moment they see something missing they might think you don't have what it takes. Don't take that chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


No place to risk, I haven't seen my family for 2 years 
Hope this will help.. 
Thank you, good luck to all!


----------



## Subeesh

Helicase said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I should additionally send form 1000 now, after almost one year of waiting for EOI response..at the time of application, this form was not required so we didn’t attach more than what was needed. Now I’m thinking that it could help.
> 
> Has anyone sent form 1000 additionally and at what address?
> 
> thanks!



Not just form 1000. Make your own checklist and ensure you have provided all the possible details. So that your EOI is decision ready.


Here is a check list i found on a another telegram group.


This checklist may not be full and it can change depending upon your individual case.

But still can be helpful for a quick reference.



1. CV.
2. Cover Letter.
3. EOI (750 Characters) for both Nominee and Nominator.
4. Support Letter.
5. Form 1000.
6. Transcript(s).
7. Academic Degree(s).
8. Passport (Bio-Page).
9. Workshop Certificates.
10. First Page of All Papers (Published and under review).
11. Conference/Congress Certificates.
12. Current Occupation Letter.
13. Satisfied Letter of Current and Previous Jobs.
14. Contracts (In the past year).
15. Current Salary Evidence
16. Top Ranked Graduation Letter.
17. Recommendation Letter (At least 3- Preferred 5).
18. Each (non)Academic Award Evidence.
19. Patent and Startup Evidence.
20. Scholarship Evidence.
21. Job Offer Letter (Even Postdoc).
22. Job Advertisements in Your Field in AUS (At least 3- Preferred 5), Seek and Indeed Websites Can Be Helpful for This Aim.
23. International Collaborations.
24. Grants.
25. The Related Letter of Sabbatical Leave. 
26. Photos/Websites of Inviting in Each Media/Network (Like TV, Radio or Social Ones).
27. Promotion Letter in Your Job.
28. Letter of Satisfaction Based on Student Survey for Academic Faculties.
29. Thesis submission letter (University/School letter Works Better than Just Supervisor Letter) in the next six months (For Those Who Have Claimed That Less Than 6 Months Have Been Left to Submit).
30. Evidence of Income above FWIT for Those Applying in Profession Category.
31. Serving as Editorial Board Member of Journals.
32. Peer Reviewer of Journals, Grants, Patents.
33. Membership in Relevant Reputable bodies.
34. Make your own checklist after going through department website.


----------



## Helicase

Subeesh said:


> Not just form 1000. Make your own checklist and ensure you have provided all the possible details. So that your EOI is decision ready.
> 
> 
> Here is a check list i found on a another telegram group.
> 
> 
> This checklist may not be full and it can change depending upon your individual case.
> 
> But still can be helpful for a quick reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. CV.
> 2. Cover Letter.
> 3. EOI (750 Characters) for both Nominee and Nominator.
> 4. Support Letter.
> 5. Form 1000.
> 6. Transcript(s).
> 7. Academic Degree(s).
> 8. Passport (Bio-Page).
> 9. Workshop Certificates.
> 10. First Page of All Papers (Published and under review).
> 11. Conference/Congress Certificates.
> 12. Current Occupation Letter.
> 13. Satisfied Letter of Current and Previous Jobs.
> 14. Contracts (In the past year).
> 15. Current Salary Evidence
> 16. Top Ranked Graduation Letter.
> 17. Recommendation Letter (At least 3- Preferred 5).
> 18. Each (non)Academic Award Evidence.
> 19. Patent and Startup Evidence.
> 20. Scholarship Evidence.
> 21. Job Offer Letter (Even Postdoc).
> 22. Job Advertisements in Your Field in AUS (At least 3- Preferred 5), Seek and Indeed Websites Can Be Helpful for This Aim.
> 23. International Collaborations.
> 24. Grants.
> 25. The Related Letter of Sabbatical Leave.
> 26. Photos/Websites of Inviting in Each Media/Network (Like TV, Radio or Social Ones).
> 27. Promotion Letter in Your Job.
> 28. Letter of Satisfaction Based on Student Survey for Academic Faculties.
> 29. Thesis submission letter (University/School letter Works Better than Just Supervisor Letter) in the next six months (For Those Who Have Claimed That Less Than 6 Months Have Been Left to Submit).
> 30. Evidence of Income above FWIT for Those Applying in Profession Category.
> 31. Serving as Editorial Board Member of Journals.
> 32. Peer Reviewer of Journals, Grants, Patents.
> 33. Membership in Relevant Reputable bodies.
> 34. Make your own checklist after going through department website.



This is amazing!! Thank you very much! We aim for a professional stream, not a PhD but this list is very helpfull anyway. Kind regards and thank you! Good luck!


----------



## Muller_s

Subeesh said:


> Not just form 1000. Make your own checklist and ensure you have provided all the possible details. So that your EOI is decision ready.
> 
> 
> Here is a check list i found on a another telegram group.
> 
> 
> This checklist may not be full and it can change depending upon your individual case.
> 
> But still can be helpful for a quick reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. CV.
> 2. Cover Letter.
> 3. EOI (750 Characters) for both Nominee and Nominator.
> 4. Support Letter.
> 5. Form 1000.
> 6. Transcript(s).
> 7. Academic Degree(s).
> 8. Passport (Bio-Page).
> 9. Workshop Certificates.
> 10. First Page of All Papers (Published and under review).
> 11. Conference/Congress Certificates.
> 12. Current Occupation Letter.
> 13. Satisfied Letter of Current and Previous Jobs.
> 14. Contracts (In the past year).
> 15. Current Salary Evidence
> 16. Top Ranked Graduation Letter.
> 17. Recommendation Letter (At least 3- Preferred 5).
> 18. Each (non)Academic Award Evidence.
> 19. Patent and Startup Evidence.
> 20. Scholarship Evidence.
> 21. Job Offer Letter (Even Postdoc).
> 22. Job Advertisements in Your Field in AUS (At least 3- Preferred 5), Seek and Indeed Websites Can Be Helpful for This Aim.
> 23. International Collaborations.
> 24. Grants.
> 25. The Related Letter of Sabbatical Leave.
> 26. Photos/Websites of Inviting in Each Media/Network (Like TV, Radio or Social Ones).
> 27. Promotion Letter in Your Job.
> 28. Letter of Satisfaction Based on Student Survey for Academic Faculties.
> 29. Thesis submission letter (University/School letter Works Better than Just Supervisor Letter) in the next six months (For Those Who Have Claimed That Less Than 6 Months Have Been Left to Submit).
> 30. Evidence of Income above FWIT for Those Applying in Profession Category.
> 31. Serving as Editorial Board Member of Journals.
> 32. Peer Reviewer of Journals, Grants, Patents.
> 33. Membership in Relevant Reputable bodies.
> 34. Make your own checklist after going through department website.


Thank you for sharing 
could you please share this telegram link?


----------



## Subeesh

Muller_s said:


> Thank you for sharing
> could you please share this telegram link?


You can search @GlobalTalentIndependent

It is an Iran group. Discussions are happening in Persian. No discussions in English. 

I don't recommend unless you are Persian.


----------



## speeest

Hi guys,

I have enjoyed reading the forum over the past couple of weeks while waiting for the outcome of my 858. I've got the golden ticket yesterday. Here is my timeline:

EOI: 31/08/21
UID: 11/10/21
Lodged Visa Application: 03/11/21
Medicals done: 11/11/21
Medicals cleared: 15/11/21
Visa granted: 30/11/21

My profile: Circular economy, phd, above salary threshold, onshore, >10 years of relevant experience in senior positions in industry and science.

Good luck to all of you with your applications


----------



## Subeesh

speeest said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have enjoyed reading the forum over the past couple of weeks while waiting for the outcome of my 858. I've got the golden ticket yesterday. Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI: 31/08/21
> UID: 11/10/21
> Lodged Visa Application: 03/11/21
> Medicals done: 11/11/21
> Medicals cleared: 15/11/21
> Visa granted: 30/11/21
> 
> My profile: Circular economy, phd, above salary threshold, onshore, >10 years of relevant experience in senior positions in industry and science.
> 
> Good luck to all of you with your applications


Congratulations. 

Was there any RFI during EOI.

And any s56 after lodging the visa?

Do you remember how the visa application status changed from recieved to approved?


I have my visa application lodged on nov 16th and status still showing as recieved.


----------



## speeest

Subeesh said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Was there any RFI during EOI.
> 
> And any s56 after lodging the visa?
> 
> Do you remember how the visa application status changed from recieved to approved?
> 
> 
> I have my visa application lodged on nov 16th and status still showing as recieved.


No RFI during EOI
One s56 to confirm identify of my kids as the medical examiner could not clearly identify them on their passport pictures (they were still babies on the picture). 

can't remember when exactly and how it changed.

I would assume you should have your approval within the next fortnight if not earlier. Good luck


----------



## expfr20

So I had applied in early November 2020. It's been almost 13 months now since I applied. While I am no longer interested and pursuing something else, however, I am just wondering if I will ever get a rejection. I am pretty sure they had received my application.


----------



## darkknight2099

expfr20 said:


> So I had applied in early November 2020. It's been almost 13 months now since I applied. While I am no longer interested and pursuing something else, however, I am just wondering if I will ever get a rejection. I am pretty sure they had received my application.


Waiting longer doesn't mean you will or will not get an invite. It simply means they have not reached to your file yet.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbsk

hi Guys, few queries on the EOI application with DHA

would you get an email confirmation or reference when you submit the EOI?
How do you guys track the application or is it just a blackhole until they reply back?
Will creating an immiAccount be useful at time of submission of EOI?


----------



## Subeesh

kbsk said:


> hi Guys, few queries on the EOI application with DHA
> 
> would you get an email confirmation or reference when you submit the EOI?
> How do you guys track the application or is it just a blackhole until they reply back?
> Will creating an immiAccount be useful at time of submission of EOI?



You will not get an email confirmation. A success message will be displayed on your browser. No any emails.
If you talking about black holes, scientists have some know methods to track them. But not for GTIP EOI.
*immiAccount is required while you are lodging visa. In EOI stage immiAccount is not required.


----------



## kbsk

Subeesh said:


> You will not get an email confirmation. A success message will be displayed on your browser. No any emails.
> If you talking about black holes, scientists have some know methods to track them. But not for GTIP EOI.
> *immiAccount is required while you are lodging visa. In EOI stage immiAccount is not required.


Thanks much for the reply


----------



## himagiri19

Guys please be informed that ACS might goof up your Form 1000 and mine was given with all incorrect information and I've sent them an email to update it.


*Form 1000 from ACS feedback and Issues* 
Sent my request to ACS in Oct 1st week, payment done on 2-Nov -2021, 3-Dec-2021 Received incorrectly filled application 
Sent my feedback with details around the issues and now again waiting. 

Below are the mistakes ACS did in my Form 1000.
Section 9 - My name is incorrectly written with some one else name and not working in AWS Cloud 
Section 11 - Incorrect field and name 
Section 12 - Different name and invalid details around how I would be an asset to Australian community 
Section 13 - Incorrectly explained about obtaining employment and the name, Spelling mistake *in the* section
Section 14 - Incorrect Occupation 
Section 15 - I've applied for Fintech, they've given for Digitexh
As the application is written for someone else, there is a mistake here as well stating it is for Digitech
Section 16 - I've received employment in Australia already, and they've told I'm not in Australia currently 
Section 18 - Incorrect AUD figure
Section 19 - incorrectly described my skills
Section 20 - Incorrect 

After waiting for more than 2 months I'm kind devastated by looking at the outcome


----------



## smitabasky

expfr20 said:


> So I had applied in early November 2020. It's been almost 13 months now since I applied. While I am no longer interested and pursuing something else, however, I am just wondering if I will ever get a rejection. I am pretty sure they had received my application.


I think soon you will hear as they are processing Nov 2020 and it has almost 1300 EOI for this month.


----------



## karlatheoden

Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).

Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
Sector: Digitech
EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
No RFI

My profile:
Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
Scrum Master Certification
Salary: above FWHIT
Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
Years of IT Experience: 20+

The EOI rejection says:
Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector

ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.

The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


----------



## darkknight2099

karlatheoden said:


> Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).
> 
> Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
> Sector: Digitech
> EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
> EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
> ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
> No RFI
> 
> My profile:
> Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
> Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
> Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
> Scrum Master Certification
> Salary: above FWHIT
> Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
> Years of IT Experience: 20+
> 
> The EOI rejection says:
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector
> 
> ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.
> 
> The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


That's surprising. I think you have what it take. Try to apply again with better case.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbsk

karlatheoden said:


> Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).
> 
> Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
> Sector: Digitech
> EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
> EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
> ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
> No RFI
> 
> My profile:
> Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
> Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
> Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
> Scrum Master Certification
> Salary: above FWHIT
> Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
> Years of IT Experience: 20+
> 
> The EOI rejection says:
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector
> 
> ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.
> 
> The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


that's really a bad news. I thought ACS was the prime organisation and they understood it.


----------



## expfr20

karlatheoden said:


> Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).
> 
> Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
> Sector: Digitech
> EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
> EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
> ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
> No RFI
> 
> My profile:
> Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
> Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
> Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
> Scrum Master Certification
> Salary: above FWHIT
> Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
> Years of IT Experience: 20+
> 
> The EOI rejection says:
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector
> 
> ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.
> 
> The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


People will disagree, however, ACS does not like Offshore candidates, no matter how qualified you are.


----------



## darkknight2099

expfr20 said:


> People will disagree, however, ACS does not like Offshore candidates, no matter how qualified you are.


He already got the ACS nomination. However, DHA still rejected his EOI.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinsy

karlatheoden said:


> Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).
> 
> Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
> Sector: Digitech
> EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
> EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
> ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
> No RFI
> 
> My profile:
> Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
> Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
> Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
> Scrum Master Certification
> Salary: above FWHIT
> Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
> Years of IT Experience: 20+
> 
> The EOI rejection says:
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector
> 
> ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.
> 
> The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


If you are still keen on trying, I suggest getting 2-3 reference letters from senior people in the industry - people you have worked it. Ideally they would be Director or higher level in well known companies and preferably from multiple countries. Meaning, one reference letter from someone in US and another from Hong Kong, etc.

Also, write a good cover note justifying why you are eligible for this program. If you have to oversell yourself...do it.

BTW, I speak from my experience and that of another candidate. I got my PR via GTI.


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

nitinsy said:


> If you are still keen on trying, I suggest getting 2-3 reference letters from senior people in the industry - people you have worked it. Ideally they would be Director or higher level in well known companies and preferably from multiple countries. Meaning, one reference letter from someone in US and another from Hong Kong, etc.
> 
> Also, write a good cover note justifying why you are eligible for this program. If you have to oversell yourself...do it.
> 
> BTW, I speak from my experience and that of another candidate. I got my PR via GTI.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bayleaf

karlatheoden said:


> Now I also have doubts with my ACS nomination as I received my EOI rejection today. I got my ACS provided Form 1000 in approximately 4 weeks (not the 8-10 weeks as they have indicated).
> 
> Offshore with priority EOI handling for Hong Kong residents
> Sector: Digitech
> EOI submitted: 2021-10-26
> EOI rejection: 2021-12-03
> ACS provided Form 1000 submitted with EOI
> No RFI
> 
> My profile:
> Worked for a Fortune 100 company in the Silicon Valley in the USA, now working in Hong Kong for a company in a senior IT role
> Patent: co-inventor of 1 US Patent (IT related)
> Publications: co-authored 2 business cases used in MBA classes (not relevant to Digitech though)
> Scrum Master Certification
> Salary: above FWHIT
> Degrees: 2 Master Degrees (1 engineering related, 1 business related)
> Years of IT Experience: 20+
> 
> The EOI rejection says:
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:
> have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector
> 
> ACS is supposed to know the acceptable criteria of the above but apparently it is different than the criteria set by the DHA. If I got the ACS nomination with my provided documentation, I would think the same documentation should be good enough for EOI as well. Apparently this is not the case.
> 
> The good thing is though I get the rejection quickly so I can have other plans.


With your qualification and ACS nomination (which is hard to get btw), I find it weird that you got rejected so quick. If your EOI was not approved, I would have expected it to be sitting in the pile like most others, but not rejected outright a little after one month after EOI submission.

It might come down to how you pitch yourself in the EOI form, or the way you presented your documents.

If you are reconsidering GTI, I would suggest you to consult a visa lawyer. I'm not doubting your credentials, but maybe you need to rethink how to present your case to make it appealing to the department.


----------



## AGT3310

smitabasky said:


> I think soon you will hear as they are processing Nov 2020 and it has almost 1300 EOI for this month.


When did they start process Nov 2020 cases?
I submitted my EOI on 6 Nov, have been waiting ever since.


----------



## expfr20

darkknight2099 said:


> He already got the ACS nomination. However, DHA still rejected his EOI.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


I understand but I was referring to the ACS's quality of the nomination. The OP him/herself had expressed doubt about ACS. But yeah, maybe the application presentation was not strong.


----------



## karlatheoden

Bayleaf said:


> With your qualification and ACS nomination (which is hard to get btw), I find it weird that you got rejected so quick. If your EOI was not approved, I would have expected it to be sitting in the pile like most others, but not rejected outright a little after one month after EOI submission.
> 
> It might come down to how you pitch yourself in the EOI form, or the way you presented your documents.
> 
> If you are reconsidering GTI, I would suggest you to consult a visa lawyer. I'm not doubting your credentials, but maybe you need to rethink how to present your case to make it appealing to the department.


I thought about that too, but when I looked at Form 1000 and the EOI form, they ask very similar questions. At that time I just thought I had to be consistent in the answers, and I thought ACS' answers should carry more weight because they claimed to be the authoritative body in helping the government with GTI nominations.

Honestly if ACS looked at my case and refused to provide the nomination, I would not have gone through the EOI process at all because that tells me that I am not "good enough" for GTI. The EOI process had changed recently and Form 1000 is required at the EOI stage. To me that means Form 1000 is being looked at seriously in the beginning. That makes a lot of sense. If Form 1000 is really being looked at seriously, I can only conclude that the ACS nomination is not good enough for a successful EOI.


----------



## Ex-H

In my past GTI eoi experience, I suggest with a PowerPoint slide. 
Show all your background since you start your professional IT carrer even from junior role as they may interest to understand your history also how you believe you can be australia assest and contribute to the country.


----------



## smitabasky

AGT3310 said:


> When did they start process Nov 2020 cases?
> I submitted my EOI on 6 Nov, have been waiting ever since.


Let us know when you hear anything from DHA. Thanks


----------



## ShahnawazAnsari

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear *expfr20, *
> Thanks a lot for your response and clarification.
> 
> Regards


Hi *@expfr20

Do you suggest any reliable MARA agent ? *


----------



## Subeesh

Hi everyone, does anyone have an idea about the end of year shutdown time for the department of home affairs? 


Thanks


----------



## ARP92

How did you finally get the medical appoinment?




Peter-T1234 said:


> EOI: 14/06/21
> UID: 17/09/21
> Medical Assessment: 4/11/21
> Visa granted: 5/11/21
> 
> Digitech, onshore, nominator, above salary threshold.
> 
> Advice:
> 
> Get a visa agent if you can. Although you do most of the work in terms of collating your info etc,having their opinion on the application, knowledge of the process and being available to answer any questions (especially as immigration doesn't give updates on application progress) was worth the money.
> EOI is most important part as it seems the actual visa processing is more a formality.
> Most stressful part was booking a medical assessment post-lockdown. Speaking to the staff at my medical, they have a backlog of nearly 7,000 people and are all booked up in that centre until June 2022.


----------



## ARP92

Medical assessment in NSW is currently full until May 2022. Does anyone have suggestions to get the exam done quicker?


----------



## NB

ARP92 said:


> Medical assessment in NSW is currently full until May 2022. Does anyone have suggestions to get the exam done quicker?


I heard somewhere that GTI applicants get priority in medicals 
Speak to Bupa and tell them that you are a GTI applicant 
Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099

ARP92 said:


> Medical assessment in NSW is currently full until May 2022. Does anyone have suggestions to get the exam done quicker?


Book in May and open the website and change the booking once an earlier booking become available. Check early in morning till afternoon. Usually they release the cancelled bookings in this time window. Don't book the family as group booking. Book individually so you can can change the booking for one person at a time. 

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irene_ran

The form 1000 requires the nominator to give details of any registration/licensing/professional memberships held by your nominee. As a new PhD graduated student, I only has three or four paper. What kinds of registration/licensing/professional memberships I can have? How my nominator(supervisor) answer this question if I have no registration?


----------



## himagiri19

darkknight2099 said:


> Book in May and open the website and change the booking once an earlier booking become available. Check early in morning till afternoon. Usually they release the cancelled bookings in this time window. Don't book the family as group booking. Book individually so you can can change the booking for one person at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Try calling them directly and they can advise if they have any appointments available earlier. 

I got my medical appointment through phone.


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

Hi All, any news these days?


----------



## Ex-H

Hi mate, 
Anyone here delayed the first entry date for the GTI visa.
Want to ask if delay need to email DHA or immigration for this?
Thanks a lot


----------



## DocHarp

Irene_ran said:


> The form 1000 requires the nominator to give details of any registration/licensing/professional memberships held by your nominee. As a new PhD graduated student, I only has three or four paper. What kinds of registration/licensing/professional memberships I can have? How my nominator(supervisor) answer this question if I have no registration?


As a recent graduate, an example would be if had a student membership to the American Chemisty Society or the Med Tech Association of Australian (whatever is relevant to your field/ country). Or if at some point, you registered as a lab technician or were certified as a public accountant.

Registration, licensing, and certification usually require an application and payment. If you had something, you would know. It is okay to leave it blank if you don’t have any.


----------



## ARP92

[/QUOTE]


Harry095 said:


> Hi, I have just received an invitation this morning and want to share it with all of you (especially for who are still waiting)
> EOI: 26 of June
> Invitation: 8/March/21
> Sector: Energy and Mining
> Profile: Finished Ph.D. in November 2020, have 6 papers (all Q1).
> Currently working as Research Fellow at a Uni in Australia, salary far below the threshold.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I also have some questions for who have already applied for the visa:
> Could I lodge the visa and make payment first then provide police checks later (to get the bridging visa)? Because I and my partner used to live in Japan and Taiwan so it takes time to have a police check for those countries as well as our home country.
> Thanks in advance for your helps.


@Harry095
Hi, how long did it take to get police certificate from Taiwan? I have the same case. Thanks


----------



## Greg86

Hi is there any Alumni network for recent global talent visa recipients ? I heard there one but cannot find it, maybe someone in the forum knows about it ? I am a recent GTI visa holder and would like to join.


----------



## nasabee

Hi ,
Does anyone know what should be the correct answer for below question in the *visa application form *for holding OCI (Overseas Citizenship of India)?
*Is this applicant a citizen of any other country?*

As OCI is not an Indian Citizenship, is that ok to say no? Anyone with OCI has similar experience with the visa application?

Thanks.


----------



## DocHarp

Greg86 said:


> Hi is there any Alumni network for recent global talent visa recipients ? I heard there one but cannot find it, maybe someone in the forum knows about it ? I am a recent GTI visa holder and would like to join.


Hi Greg,

Twice so far, I’ve received an invite to attend GTI alumni events (virtual) but it came automatically as an official government email - I didn’t need to sign up. In the last follow-up email, it does mention an online community hub but it sounds like it is still in development. You can email them to ask directly about the progress on that and if there is anything else that is currently available ([email protected]).

Let us know if you learn anything good


----------



## Sarojt786

Peter-T1234 said:


> EOI: 14/06/21
> UID: 17/09/21
> Medical Assessment: 4/11/21
> Visa granted: 5/11/21
> 
> Digitech, onshore, nominator, above salary threshold.
> 
> Advice:
> 
> Get a visa agent if you can. Although you do most of the work in terms of collating your info etc,having their opinion on the application, knowledge of the process and being available to answer any questions (especially as immigration doesn't give updates on application progress) was worth the money.
> EOI is most important part as it seems the actual visa processing is more a formality.
> Most stressful part was booking a medical assessment post-lockdown. Speaking to the staff at my medical, they have a backlog of nearly 7,000 people and are all booked up in that centre until June 2022.


Hi Peter, need to talk to you if possible can you pls share your contact no. I had applied GTI in March 2021 but yet to get the EOI.


----------



## ARP92

Does anyone here has experience in applying Taiwan police certificate? How long does it take?


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Hi All,

Good Morning.

Can anyone confirm which month they are processing? I applied on 14th Nov 2020 (Digitech), My Ph.D. was completed on March 2021. Any chance of getting a positive response?


----------



## Geotch_FSS

naim8526 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> Can anyone confirm which month they are processing? I applied on 14th Nov 2020 (Digitech), My Ph.D. was completed on March 2021. Any chance of getting a positive response?


I submitted Nov 10 2020 and got inviation today. Hope the coming visa application process will be as smooth as possible.
Hope this gives some positiveness to those who are still waiting to an inviation.


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

naim8526 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> Can anyone confirm which month they are processing? I applied on 14th Nov 2020 (Digitech), My Ph.D. was completed on March 2021. Any chance of getting a positive response?


November now. Yes, I reckon you would get positive feedback.


----------



## yesicanmakeitbig

Geotch_FSS said:


> I submitted Nov 10 2020 and got inviation today. Hope the coming visa application process will be as smooth as possible.
> Hope this gives some positiveness to those who are still waiting to an inviation.


Congratulations. Good to hear.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Geotch_FSS said:


> I submitted Nov 10 2020 and got inviation today. Hope the coming visa application process will be as smooth as possible.
> Hope this gives some positiveness to those who are still waiting to an inviation.


Thanks for the update. Which field are you from?


----------



## Geotch_FSS

naim8526 said:


> Thanks for the update. Which field are you from?


Mining and new energy


----------



## VickyAustralia

I have applied with ACS for GTI nomination, I have submitted all the requested documents in the first week of October to them. They acknowledged it, with a message to wait for 8-10 weeks. It is already over 11 weeks, just wanted to know typical waiting times from ACS around nomination decision.


----------



## fp79

Ex-H said:


> Hi mate,
> Anyone here delayed the first entry date for the GTI visa.
> Want to ask if delay need to email DHA or immigration for this?
> Thanks a lot


Did you received any reply?


----------



## himagiri19

VickyAustralia said:


> I have applied with ACS for GTI nomination, I have submitted all the requested documents in the first week of October to them. They acknowledged it, with a message to wait for 8-10 weeks. It is already over 11 weeks, just wanted to know typical waiting times from ACS around nomination decision.


Hey, please check my replies about ACS, you will get the required information


----------



## Ex-H

fp79 said:


> Did you received any reply?


Not yet


----------



## VickyAustralia

himagiri19 said:


> Hey, please check my replies about ACS, you will get the required information


Thanks, just checked your earlier posts. Congratulations on receiving the ACS nomination, you did receive it within 10 weeks though. I was wondering if ACS delays borderline profiles the way we are seeing in EOI applications. Mine is 11 weeks over already. Or maybe it's just the volume of applications they have now, no idea!


----------



## AGT3310

smitabasky said:


> Let us know when you hear anything from DHA. Thanks


I got invited just now.
I submitted my EOI on 6 Nov 2020.
I got my PhD in 2016, doing postdoc in Australia.


----------



## Muller_s

AGT3310 said:


> I got invited just now.
> I submitted my EOI on 6 Nov 2020.
> I got my PhD in 2016, doing postdoc in Australia.


Congratulations 
Could you please give us information about your profile e.g. publications, citations, grants, scholarships, conferences ... etc?


----------



## AGT3310

Muller_s said:


> Congratulations
> Could you please give us information about your profile e.g. publications, citations, grants, scholarships, conferences ... etc?


I applied for the MediTech sector. My research is in a very small research field. I had two national scholarships in PhD, two postdoc fellowships in Singapore and Australia. I have been collaborating with top researchers for years, and my previous supervisor was one of the "big names" in the field. I have ~35 publications, half of them are in the premier journal in our field. Citation >170; 10 international conferences, 3 invited talks.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Hope333

Dear all GTI fellows, wishing you a happy summer break and prosperous 2022! Best wishes to all of you no matter you got GTI or still waiting for or going to apply.


----------



## VadZhen

Hope333 said:


> Dear all GTI fellows, wishing you a happy summer break and prosperous 2022! Best wishes to all of you no matter you got GTI or still waiting for or going to apply.


Lucky guy! Many people have a winter season right now, much below zero degrees celsius and this is frustrating! Anyway, thank you! Have a good holiday and Merry Christmas for those who are belonged to it


----------



## MailEngineer

karlatheoden said:


> I thought about that too, but when I looked at Form 1000 and the EOI form, they ask very similar questions. At that time I just thought I had to be consistent in the answers, and I thought ACS' answers should carry more weight because they claimed to be the authoritative body in helping the government with GTI nominations.
> 
> Honestly if ACS looked at my case and refused to provide the nomination, I would not have gone through the EOI process at all because that tells me that I am not "good enough" for GTI. The EOI process had changed recently and Form 1000 is required at the EOI stage. To me that means Form 1000 is being looked at seriously in the beginning. That makes a lot of sense. If Form 1000 is really being looked at seriously, I can only conclude that the ACS nomination is not good enough for a successful EOI.


The box in form 1000 is simply too small for telling a good story. I suggest you structure your EOI answers as if you are doing a presentation to your company's senior management: concise, easy to understand, but with a lot of supporting materials. The biggest mistake you have made was to consider dha and acs having same standard. The reality is, even among DHA's case officers, that there is no consistent way to measure applicants. You really have to put the best foot forward in order to get pass DHA.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

VickyAustralia said:


> I have applied with ACS for GTI nomination, I have submitted all the requested documents in the first week of October to them. They acknowledged it, with a message to wait for 8-10 weeks. It is already over 11 weeks, just wanted to know typical waiting times from ACS around nomination decision.


I got my ACS nomination recently. I started the process in September and they asked for more documentation after a month; and finally I got the form 1000 from them in Dec mid. So it was 3.5 months overall due to additional documentation requirements in my case.


----------



## sukumar6420

darkknight2099 said:


> Through your network or your supervisor network. No one will nominate you unless they know you well in some form.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Hi
Should the nominator be essentially from your own field or it could be someone senior from other fields also?
Thanks


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

sukumar6420 said:


> Hi
> Should the nominator be essentially from your own field or it could be someone senior from other fields also?
> Thanks


Nominator shall be from your field.
Please see attached screenshot from au govt website


----------



## sukumar6420

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Nominator shall be from your field.
> Please see attached screenshot from au govt website
> View attachment 100878



Thanks so much Pallavi!! Appreciate it!!!


----------



## AGT3310

My IELTS results are only expired about 1 month ago, and I have been working in Australia for about three years. I don’t have a degree from Australia, NZ, USA or Canada etc.
So anyone knows whether I need to take another IELTS test for the visa application? Thanks!


----------



## darkknight2099

AGT3310 said:


> My IELTS results are only expired about 1 month ago, and I have been working in Australia for about three years. I don’t have a degree from Australia, NZ, USA or Canada etc.
> So anyone knows whether I need to take another IELTS test for the visa application? Thanks!


If test results date is more than 3 years then yes

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

AGT3310 said:


> My IELTS results are only expired about 1 month ago, and I have been working in Australia for about three years. I don’t have a degree from Australia, NZ, USA or Canada etc.
> So anyone knows whether I need to take another IELTS test for the visa application? Thanks!


It depends on what you are going to use the score for
If it’s just to prove functional English, then there are lots of ways to prove it without the IELTS test
Cheers


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

darkknight2099 said:


> If test results date is more than 3 years then yes
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk





AGT3310 said:


> My IELTS results are only expired about 1 month ago, and I have been working in Australia for about three years. I don’t have a degree from Australia, NZ, USA or Canada etc.
> So anyone knows whether I need to take another IELTS test for the visa application? Thanks!



IELTS is not mandatory for GTI visa. See below screen shot from ielts AU website.


----------



## darkknight2099

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> IELTS is not mandatory for GTI visa. See below screen shot from ielts AU website.
> View attachment 100916


Sure if he/she wants to pay AUD4,890 per adult. 


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOS

Hi, After submitting the EOI, how can I get informed if I'm eligible to apply for visa or not? Will I get an e-mail? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## BOS

Subeesh said:


> You will not get an email confirmation. A success message will be displayed on your browser. No any emails.
> If you talking about black holes, scientists have some know methods to track them. But not for GTIP EOI.
> *immiAccount is required while you are lodging visa. In EOI stage immiAccount is not required.


Hi, Can you please let me know how can we get notified if they accepted my EOI or not? Where can I check it on the browser? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BOS

brunadb said:


> Hey guys, I bring a little hope for those who have been waiting for a long time for the invitation. I finally received my invitation to apply for the GTI visa after more than a year of EOI submission!!
> 
> EOI: 23/10/20
> Invitation: 09/11/21 (no RFI)
> 
> My profile: I'm a postdoc fellow, onshore, Agtech sector, salary below the threshold.
> 
> I hope everything goes smoothly with the visa application after a lot of anxiety waiting for this invitation!
> 
> I also hope you all get good news soon!
> 
> Thank you for the help on this forum.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!! 
May I ask, how did you get notified that your EOI got through? Did you receive an e-mail? Thanks!


----------



## Tplshams

Dear All,

I just got a Ph.D. admission to UNSW and I submitted my EOI in November. I don't get any sponsor but I have around 12 journal publications with around 115 citations. Please what is my chance of getting an invitation before commencing my Ph.D?


----------



## kundikoi

Tplshams said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got a Ph.D. admission to UNSW and I submitted my EOI in November. I don't get any sponsor but I have around 12 journal publications with around 115 citations. Please what is my chance of getting an invitation before commencing my Ph.D?


given that the sponsorship form has been an EOI requirement for quite a while now, and certainly before November, it's safe to assume a 0% chance mate.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

I would highly recommend you to connect with ACS ; provide them your whole profile and see if they can nominate you.( the ACS process might take 2-3 months).

considering the current processing time of EOI, AU immigration service probably gonna take few months to take decisions on your application, meanwhile
* If your EOI gets RFI; you can submit your ACS nomination that time;
*if EOI gets rejected then submit a new application including ACS nomination;
*if EOI gets approved, celebrate😃


----------



## Ex-H

Ex-H said:


> Not yet


Someone may posted before here.
I have emailed to GTI anyway and we can enter the border before the visa is valid.


Visa Validity Period
If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date you can use this Notice when you travel to Australia during the validity period of your visa. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification” letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”. Generally, visa holders will be permitted to make their first entry into Australia at any time before the “Must not arrive after” date.


----------



## Adv9871

I have a question. I am out of Australia and has submitted my EOI about an year ago under Health industries and I work in the industry but in one of the support function. I meet all other eligibility parameters, including high salary threshold, international recognitional etc etc.

Now, I have an offer difficult to refuse but from a company in different industry which does not fit exactly under any of the target sectors of GTI.

In case that I accept the offer, what will be the impact on outcome of my EOI?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

advNB said:


> I have a question. I am out of Australia and has submitted my EOI about an year ago under Health industries and I work in the industry but in one of the support function. I meet all other eligibility parameters, including high salary threshold, international recognitional etc etc.
> 
> Now, I have an offer difficult to refuse but from a company in different industry which does not fit exactly under any of the target sectors of GTI.
> 
> In case that I accept the offer, what will be the impact on outcome of my EOI?


your EOI shall be assessed on the basis of the information you have already provided.
Your future information shall not have any affect on EOI processing given that you don’t get any RFI related to current employer.
However, at the time of visa filing ( which is the next stage once EOI gets approved) if they compare your EOI job industry and current job industry; it might cause some issue. I have no information if they do this comparison; but technically it could be part of the final process.


----------



## VickyAustralia

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I got my ACS nomination recently. I started the process in September and they asked for more documentation after a month; and finally I got the form 1000 from them in Dec mid. So it was 3.5 months overall due to additional documentation requirements in my case.


Thanks Pallavi, this helps. I also got a mail from them asking for additional documents.


----------



## masih

Hello I got the golden Email today
I have been in Australia for 8 years and then finally I got my visa. I have been on a work visa for a long time and I travelled to Europe as well for a while and I decided to come back to Australia and finalise my visa here. What I want to say is, it is good to have PR or citizenship but it is not everything. I got many sponsorships offers around the world to work for them and they would care for my visa.

I graduated with my PhD in 2018 and I was working in Australia since 2014 doing both my PhD and work. I couldn't apply for a visa during these 4 years and afterwards, I was absent from the country then I came back during COVID time where I couldn't apply due to covid restriction. I found out about the talent visa very late in 2020 where I applied and gained my visa now. 

I am a senior energy and sustainability engineer. I have been working with many globally recognised companies and my salary is well above the threshold. In 2019 I was a part of the lawyer's team where we won a 5M$ grant from the Queensland government. I got a recognition letter from the minister of energy in 2019. 

My timeline: 

1-Submitted my interest in Oct 2020 
2- Invitation received in Sept 2021 
3- Logged my application in 10 December 2021. (Late application due to my busy end of year timeline)
4- S56 for medical 13
5-Medical test 21 December
6- Visa Grant 5 Jan


----------



## fp79

Ex-H said:


> Someone may posted before here.
> I have emailed to GTI anyway and we can enter the border before the visa is valid.
> 
> 
> Visa Validity Period
> If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date you can use this Notice when you travel to Australia during the validity period of your visa. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification” letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”. Generally, visa holders will be permitted to make their first entry into Australia at any time before the “Must not arrive after” date.


Many thanks. May I know on which email you send message?
Regards


----------



## Ex-H

fp79 said:


> Many thanks. May I know on which email you send message?
> Regards


Just here






Contact us


Contact details of the Global Talent Officers to discuss about the Global Talent Visa Program.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Hope333

masih said:


> Hello I got the golden Email today
> I have been in Australia for 8 years and then finally I got my visa. I have been on a work visa for a long time and I travelled to Europe as well for a while and I decided to come back to Australia and finalise my visa here. What I want to say is, it is good to have PR or citizenship but it is not everything. I got many sponsorships offers around the world to work for them and they would care for my visa.
> 
> I graduated with my PhD in 2018 and I was working in Australia since 2014 doing both my PhD and work. I couldn't apply for a visa during these 4 years and afterwards, I was absent from the country then I came back during COVID time where I couldn't apply due to covid restriction. I found out about the talent visa very late in 2020 where I applied and gained my visa now.
> 
> I am a senior energy and sustainability engineer. I have been working with many globally recognised companies and my salary is well above the threshold. In 2019 I was a part of the lawyer's team where we won a 5M$ grant from the Queensland government. I got a recognition letter from the minister of energy in 2019.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1-Submitted my interest in Oct 2020
> 2- Invitation received in Sept 2021
> 3- Logged my application in 10 December 2021. (Late application due to my busy end of year timeline)
> 4- S56 for medical 13
> 5-Medical test 21 December
> 6- Visa Grant 5 Jan


Congratulations. Welcome to Australia.


----------



## TimKor

masih said:


> Hello I got the golden Email today
> I have been in Australia for 8 years and then finally I got my visa. I have been on a work visa for a long time and I travelled to Europe as well for a while and I decided to come back to Australia and finalise my visa here. What I want to say is, it is good to have PR or citizenship but it is not everything. I got many sponsorships offers around the world to work for them and they would care for my visa.
> 
> I graduated with my PhD in 2018 and I was working in Australia since 2014 doing both my PhD and work. I couldn't apply for a visa during these 4 years and afterwards, I was absent from the country then I came back during COVID time where I couldn't apply due to covid restriction. I found out about the talent visa very late in 2020 where I applied and gained my visa now.
> 
> I am a senior energy and sustainability engineer. I have been working with many globally recognised companies and my salary is well above the threshold. In 2019 I was a part of the lawyer's team where we won a 5M$ grant from the Queensland government. I got a recognition letter from the minister of energy in 2019.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1-Submitted my interest in Oct 2020
> 2- Invitation received in Sept 2021
> 3- Logged my application in 10 December 2021. (Late application due to my busy end of year timeline)
> 4- S56 for medical 13
> 5-Medical test 21 December
> 6- Visa Grant 5 Jan


Congratulations!


----------



## Tplshams

Hello Everyone,

In my previous post, I stated that I submitted my EOI in November 2021 with just my publications with 117 citations, my Ph.D. offer letters from UNSW, Kent State University USA, Michigan Tech Uni USA, Uni of Guelph Canada (all these are just to show that I would be good assets in the area of GIS and AI). However, I didn't get any nomination which someone here stated that my chance is just 0%. Now, I'm looking at contacting some of my network professors who are in Australia as PR/Citizens. Do you think getting one from them would make sense or I should just wait for the outcome of the EOI?


----------



## darkknight2099

Tplshams said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> In my previous post, I stated that I submitted my EOI in November 2021 with just my publications with 117 citations, my Ph.D. offer letters from UNSW, Kent State University USA, Michigan Tech Uni USA, Uni of Guelph Canada (all these are just to show that I would be good assets in the area of GIS and AI). However, I didn't get any nomination which someone here stated that my chance is just 0%. Now, I'm looking at contacting some of my network professors who are in Australia as PR/Citizens. Do you think getting one from them would make sense or I should just wait for the outcome of the EOI?


Yes, the nomination is essential. Get one and send it through to the global talent team email.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tplshams

darkknight2099 said:


> Yes, the nomination is essential. Get one and send it through to the global talent team email.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Thanks. How can I get the email, please?


----------



## kbsk

hi, regarding EOI application. Does anyone know email address of the GTI team where we can enquire if they received the application? I was expecting they send an email with receipt of the EOI application or similar, but seems like it went to a blackhole.


----------



## masih

Guys I just want to give one last comment/update. 

I did not send my nominator copy of passport and they did not asked for it. 

Maybe because my nominator was such a known Australian figure they very well knew him. 

For myself it was already to much asking him for nomination and I kinda felt lucky and pushed the submit bottom just with updated nomination form and the letters and got lucky at the end.


----------



## Adv9871

When are they expected to reach applications submitted in late December 2020?


----------



## 0xlepton

Guys, May I ask which visa is harder, GTI for Australia vs. EB1A for the United States? What's your opinion?


----------



## Hope333

0xlepton said:


> Guys, May I ask which visa is harder, GTI for Australia vs. EB1A for the United States? What's your opinion?


I think EB1A is a lot easier for US though GTI is not hard, but with 15000 quote only each year.


----------



## Justin80

masih said:


> Hello I got the golden Email today
> I have been in Australia for 8 years and then finally I got my visa. I have been on a work visa for a long time and I travelled to Europe as well for a while and I decided to come back to Australia and finalise my visa here. What I want to say is, it is good to have PR or citizenship but it is not everything. I got many sponsorships offers around the world to work for them and they would care for my visa.
> 
> I graduated with my PhD in 2018 and I was working in Australia since 2014 doing both my PhD and work. I couldn't apply for a visa during these 4 years and afterwards, I was absent from the country then I came back during COVID time where I couldn't apply due to covid restriction. I found out about the talent visa very late in 2020 where I applied and gained my visa now.
> 
> I am a senior energy and sustainability engineer. I have been working with many globally recognised companies and my salary is well above the threshold. In 2019 I was a part of the lawyer's team where we won a 5M$ grant from the Queensland government. I got a recognition letter from the minister of energy in 2019.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1-Submitted my interest in Oct 2020
> 2- Invitation received in Sept 2021
> 3- Logged my application in 10 December 2021. (Late application due to my busy end of year timeline)
> 4- S56 for medical 13
> 5-Medical test 21 December
> 6- Visa Grant 5 Jan


Congrats.

Your profile seems top notch based on the requirements (including salary well above threshold). I heard that after Direction 89 came into effect, for such cases the waiting time for response on EOI is much shorter depending on the sector (less than 10 weeks). But you had to wait 11 months. Was there some RFI etc during this period?

I'm asking because I lodged EOI just recently in Nov 2021 in Fintech sector. I have extensive international experience at a senior position and salary well above the threshold as well. I was expecting a shorter waiting time, but looking at your case, it seems I should be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## AGT3310

I have submitted my 858 visa application. I am currently in Australia, my dependents all received bridging visa right after the submission. But only myself didn’t receive it? 
Have anybody had this situation before? What should I do? Thanks!


----------



## darkknight2099

AGT3310 said:


> I have submitted my 858 visa application. I am currently in Australia, my dependents all received bridging visa right after the submission. But only myself didn’t receive it?
> Have anybody had this situation before? What should I do? Thanks!


In your immi account there is an option to apply for bridging visa. It allows you to select the applicant and state the reason for asking for bridging visa. You can state that you did not receive the BV automatically after your 858 submission and you need to for (your reason)...


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGT3310

darkknight2099 said:


> In your immi account there is an option to apply for bridging visa. It allows you to select the applicant and state the reason for asking for bridging visa. You can state that you did not receive the BV automatically after your 858 submission and you need to for (your reason)...
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! I did applied, still waiting. So this situation happened before?
Also, usually how long would it take to receive the BV application results?


----------



## darkknight2099

AGT3310 said:


> Thanks mate! I did applied, still waiting. So this situation happened before?
> Also, usually how long would it take to receive the BV application results?


Yes it happens. It will take a week or less to get the BV.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## masih

Justin80 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Your profile seems top notch based on the requirements (including salary well above threshold). I heard that after Direction 89 came into effect, for such cases the waiting time for response on EOI is much shorter depending on the sector (less than 10 weeks). But you had to wait 11 months. Was there some RFI etc during this period?
> 
> I'm asking because I lodged EOI just recently in Nov 2021 in Fintech sector. I have extensive international experience at a senior position and salary well above the threshold as well. I was expecting a shorter waiting time, but looking at your case, it seems I should be prepared for a long wait.


Not really. It was the same "dead silence as any one else and after 11 month they


Justin80 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Your profile seems top notch based on the requirements (including salary well above threshold). I heard that after Direction 89 came into effect, for such cases the waiting time for response on EOI is much shorter depending on the sector (less than 10 weeks). But you had to wait 11 months. Was there some RFI etc during this period?
> 
> I'm asking because I lodged EOI just recently in Nov 2021 in Fintech sector. I have extensive international experience at a senior position and salary well above the threshold as well. I was expecting a shorter waiting time, but looking at your case, it seems I should be prepared for a long wait.


Not really. It was the same "dead silence as any one else and after 11 month they give invitation.


----------



## AGT3310

darkknight2099 said:


> Yes it happens. It will take a week or less to get the BV.
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


The BV received this morning after I spent almost two hours phoning them yesterday.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Today I got the invitation to GTI.
I submit my application in the third week of Nov 2020 when I was doing my Ph.D. in Data Science (six months before my thesis submission.)
The related information is:
1. after completing my Ph.D., worked in academia
2. Updated all the job-related information through email
3. more than 18 publications
4. more than 7 years of job as Software Engineer
5. Attended conference in USA
6. Onshore applicant
If you need any other information, please feel free to ask me.

My sector is DigiTech, ICT

I have a few questions:
A. May I know, how to process the VISA application? 
B. What are the important documents I need to upload. Do any successful candidates have such a list?
C. I do have a medical certificate 6 months old, can I use that?


----------



## darkknight2099

naim8526 said:


> Today I got the invitation to GTI.
> I submit my application in the third week of Nov 2020 when I was doing my Ph.D. in Data Science (six months before my thesis submission.)
> The related information is:
> 1. after completing my Ph.D., worked in academia
> 2. Updated all the job-related information through email
> 3. more than 18 publications
> 4. more than 7 years of job as Software Engineer
> 5. Attended conference in USA
> 6. Onshore applicant
> If you need any other information, please feel free to ask me.
> 
> My sector is DigiTech, ICT
> 
> I have a few questions:
> A. May I know, how to process the VISA application?
> B. What are the important documents I need to upload. Do any successful candidates have such a list?
> C. I do have a medical certificate 6 months old, can I use that?


Congratulations!
1.apply through immi account
2. Same documents for the eoi plus other documents such as passports, birth certificate, police check, form 80 if you are from certain countries and other documents. Immi will tell you the documents plus you can use a tool on immi to check the required information. 
3. Yes you can. You need the hap id of the old medical test. If the old test is for temporary visa then most likely you will need the HIV test as this test is not done for temp visas.
Good luck

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## SathyaGovind

Dear Friends,

I submitted my EOI in Fintech Sector on Feb 2021.
Ph.D. in Finance - 2020
updated all my work-related documents in email
Onshore Applicant.
Form 1000 submitted - Nominator - Associate Dean - popular Australian University
Income above the threshold.
10+ yrs of experience in the IT and Education Sector.
7 article publications And 1 Book published
Doing Post Doc.
Received Grant.
submitted supporting reference letters from my workplace.
Waiting for a long time.
Need your suggestion. Do I need to provide any more supportive documents?
Thanks, heaps.


----------



## proton23

Provide evidence of how your achievements are internationally recognized and evidence of your benefit to Australia.


----------



## SathyaGovind

Thank you, I have submitted them too. 
would like to know the waiting time as I submitted 11 months ago and the possibilities of success.


----------



## kbsk

SathyaGovind said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in Fintech Sector on Feb 2021.
> Ph.D. in Finance - 2020
> updated all my work-related documents in email
> Onshore Applicant.
> Form 1000 submitted - Nominator - Associate Dean - popular Australian University
> Income above the threshold.
> 10+ yrs of experience in the IT and Education Sector.
> 7 article publications And 1 Book published
> Doing Post Doc.
> Received Grant.
> submitted supporting reference letters from my workplace.
> Waiting for a long time.
> Need your suggestion. Do I need to provide any more supportive documents?
> Thanks, heaps.


Looks great profile.
Did you get any email confirmation of submission or Just EOI successful message in the portal?


----------



## Jingbo Wang

My wife is very poor in English and not much confident to get a functional English score. In this case, is there any option to lodge a GTI Visa application without my wife's English score?


----------



## NB

Jingbo Wang said:


> My wife is very poor in English and not much confident to get a functional English score. In this case, is there any option to lodge a GTI Visa application without my wife's English score?


You can pay about Aud 5,000 towards vac2 charges
That will exempt your wife from meeting functional English requirements 
Cheers


----------



## DK13

Hi everyone,

GT visa 858 for Australia granted! 
This forum and the actual thread have been a great place to find support for my application - thank you all and particularly active users. Amongst others, one contribution has been particularly helpful - general guidance, accurate details and overall positivity - so I mention it here Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...

There are also some other helpful external forum and groups such as this one Log into Facebook. It made my journey easier.

----
In addition, at one point in the process (EOI to UID), I made contact with an officer - a key point https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us

A second key point, looking back at the full process, was to have a bank that have the ability to transfer money without too much questions.

And probably a final point, I named the supporting PDFs according to my own convention: _UID_PassportNumber_NameApplicant_mainORspousenameORchildname_typeOfDoc.pdf_
with _TypeOfDoc_ being a reference to the category the visa application asks (from "_a_" to "_h_"):
_a1_form1000_, _a2_nominatorRep_, _a3_supportingLetter_, _b1_invitation_, _b2_passport_, _b3_otherID_, and so on to reach _h1_character_.

Not sure if this final point helped though, the online system probably renaming the docs. But if I were an officer, I would find this convention handy for sorting the dozens of docs (I just count them, 44 docs!).

----
A bit on my profile: offshore application, Health sector, salary > request, with a professorship position offered @ Australian Univ (150+ publications). 
My guess is that the univ contract + support letter made the granting process faster (within 2 months).

About the timeline:
27 Nov 2021, EOI Submission 
10 Dec 2021, contact & informal request from officer for further supporting documents (sent by email)
15 Dec 2021, UID 
29 Dec 2021, Applied for GTI 
03 Jan 2022, Medicals done 
09 Jan 2022, S56 for health clearance and partner's language test
09 Jan 2022, Submitted all documents in response to S56
11 Jan 2022, Visa granted 

Et voilà ! Next step, actual relocation... 🙀


----------



## SathyaGovind

I received this message only when i submitted my EOI.










And I updated 17 documents through email only.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

SathyaGovind said:


> I received this message only when i submitted my EOI.
> 
> View attachment 100972
> 
> 
> And I updated 17 documents through email only.


As your salary is more than the salary requirement, you will get the invitation very soon within the next couple of months. Don't worry.


----------



## SathyaGovind

Thanks a lot. Hope fingers crossed. And my best wishes to all the applicants.


----------



## NB

Jingbo Wang said:


> As your salary is more than the salary requirement, you will get the invitation very soon within the next couple of months. Don't worry.


Salary is a very small component in the entire scheme of things
If salary was the only criteria, half of the applicants waiting for 189/190 would have applied through GTI
Cheers


----------



## kbsk

DK13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> GT visa 858 for Australia granted!
> This forum and the actual thread have been a great place to find support for my application - thank you all and particularly active users. Amongst others, one contribution has been particularly helpful - general guidance, accurate details and overall positivity - so I mention it here Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...
> 
> There are also some other helpful external forum and groups such as this one Log into Facebook. It made my journey easier.


Wow, that was superfast.. with EOI submission in Nov 2021 !! Did you upload the documents at time of EOI submission or sent the documents separately in email? If yes which email address?


----------



## DK13

kbsk said:


> Wow, that was superfast.. with EOI submission in Nov 2021 !! Did you upload the documents at time of EOI submission or sent the documents separately in email? If yes which email address?


Yes super fast - each time I received a request, I tried to answer within hours too. So, fast on both sides I guess. 
Well, second thought, not that super fast actually ! Just checked the website:











Otherwise, for the docs.
I uploaded the initial documents along with the EOI (passport, CV, diplomas, letter, contract, and F1000). But forgot a doc that the regional officer requested when I first made contact with her by e-mail. This one was send by e-mail in return.

The email list is available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us


----------



## Jingbo Wang

NB said:


> You can pay about Aud 5,000 towards vac2 charges
> That will exempt your wife from meeting functional English requirements
> Cheers


Thanks @NB . Please help me by replying these two points.
1. What is the vac2 charge means?
2. How can I pay the vac2 Charge?

Are you talking about:


----------



## NB

Jingbo Wang said:


> Thanks @NB . Please help me by replying these two points.
> 1. What is the vac2 charge means?
> 2. How can I pay the vac2 Charge?
> 
> Are you talking about:
> 
> View attachment 100980


Thats exactly what I was talking about ( The line in red)
You can upload a word letter asking the case officer to create the vac2 payment demand as your wife does not have functional English to save time
Else the case officer will ask you to submit evidence for functional English and then you will reply and then he will create the demand
Cheers


----------



## expfr20

Are they done with Nov 2020? It has been 14 months today since I have applied. I often wonder what happened to my application. Haha.


----------



## expfr20

advNB said:


> When are they expected to reach applications submitted in late December 2020?


Nov 2020. Still waiting ( not really, since I am moving to Canada, but I am definitely curious).


----------



## NB

expfr20 said:


> Are they done with Nov 2020? It has been 14 months today since I have applied. I often wonder what happened to my application. Haha.


I presume you are from VIC
If so you still have some more wait
I think only a few tests are being done just for namesake
July August 2020 applicants have got the test invite
Cheers


----------



## expfr20

NB said:


> I presume you are from VIC
> If so you still have some more wait
> I think only a few tests are being done just for namesake
> July August 2020 applicants have got the test invite
> Cheers


I was talking about UID. I submitted my EOI in November 2020 from USA. Never heard back. But I know that they had received my application. I also had communicated with the GTO a few times earlier in 2021.


----------



## SathyaGovind

If salary is a very small component, then can you please guide me on what other docs I can support my EOI to get the invite soon?
Thanks.


----------



## NB

SathyaGovind said:


> If salary is a very small component, then can you please guide me on what other docs I can support my EOI to get the invite soon?
> Thanks.


The critical components is proving how you can be an asset to Australia 
Cheers


----------



## SathyaGovind

Yeah, done with my current post-doc research work in the fintech sector, and my work experience and educational experience mapped and submitted 17 docs to prove as a current asset to Australia.


----------



## ImmiAU

There shoud be many candidates who are always waiting to reply messages.
Maybe , the true reason is: you're really outstanding, so they pick you up immediatlly from the queue

Talents like you are the assets of Australia.

Congrat



DK13 said:


> Yes super fast - each time I received a request, I tried to answer within hours too. So, fast on both sides I guess.
> Well, second thought, not that super fast actually ! Just checked the website:
> View attachment 100977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, for the docs.
> I uploaded the initial documents along with the EOI (passport, CV, diplomas, letter, contract, and F1000). But forgot a doc that the regional officer requested when I first made contact with her by e-mail. This one was send by e-mail in return.
> 
> The email list is available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us
> 
> View attachment 100976


----------



## Ragel Fernando

*Global Talent VISA for PhD students*

Hi,

First and foremost, Thank you in advance to anyone who can help.

I am a PhD student from one of the Group of Eight (Go8) universities in Australia. I will be submitting my PhD thesis within the next 6 months.

I have read conflicting information in this forum as to whether PhD students who are about to submit the Thesis, are receiving the invitation for Global Talent VISA.

*Q1. Can anyone confirm whether, in the recent past, PhD students who are about to submit their Thesis, are considered for GTI Visa invitations, and if anyone who is in similar circumstances has received the invitation? *

In one of the replies in the forum (#10734,#10625), it was mentioned that in the auto-reply message that the GTI applications receive in late 2021, it is mentioned that from 15th Aug. 2021, PhD students are no longer eligible for invitation solely on the basis of a PhD thesis being submitted/will be submitted in the next six months (photo attached).

*Q2. Can anyone confirm whether this same (or similar) message appears in the auto-reply received by GTI applicants, recently?

Q3. Also, can someone please help to understand what immigration authorities typically mean by "solely based on the basis of a PhD thesis being submitted/will be submitted in the next six months"?* It is to say PhD student with no excellent achievements (i.e., with no top-end Internationally recognized publications/ conferences/ internships/ collaboration) during the PhD program or for any PhD student, irrespective of whether he/she has excellent achievements or not?

Thank you.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Jingbo Wang said:


> Today I got the invitation to GTI.
> 
> ...
> 
> I have a few questions:
> *A. May I know, how to process the VISA application?*
> B. What are the important documents I need to upload. Do any successful candidates have such a list?
> C. I do have a medical certificate 6 months old, can I use that?


Really? You have a PhD!! You shouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## suresh_441189

SathyaGovind said:


> Yeah, done with my current post-doc research work in the fintech sector, and my work experience and educational experience mapped and submitted 17 docs to prove as a current asset to Australia.


Can you pls share some light on ur documents which are valid as a assest of Australia.


----------



## Nadia Cheemaa

Anyone applied in GTI from Major Mathematics?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

On official link of GTI , mathematics is not mentioned as key sector. You might need to consider associating Maths with given sectors in their list to be eligible for GTI.






Eligibility


Read about the eligibility criteria to apply for a visa under Global Talent Visa Program




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## ASaini

I filed EoI in Aug'21 but till date no response. Any suggestions in the forum?


----------



## Nadia Cheemaa

I am from major Mathematics and with target sector (Quantum Computing), So anyone here with the same target sector.


----------



## Narumatu

ASaini said:


> I filed EoI in Aug'21 but till date no response. Any suggestions in the forum?


It takes over a year to get a feedback, you have to be patient and keep praying.


----------



## SathyaGovind

suresh_441189 said:


> Can you pls share some light on ur documents which are valid as a asset of Australia.


Sure, As I mentioned,
my post-doc letter from Uni, and my research work about developing app in Fintech.
Grant for my postdoc work.
Form 1000 from Associate Dean in Popular univ - Australian Citizen
My Book Publication.
My payslips with Above income threshold.
My IT projects 
My research articles publications
My Awards.
My Supervisors recommendation letters
My work experience letters in Finance and IT streams.


----------



## ImmiAU

_Early_ _bird_ catches the worm
The GTI program has ran for over 2 years.
At Nov 2019, I got invitation in less than 2 weeks. Just becoz not many candidates.
The current situation is that there is a large queue including many who are not eligible for this project, the waiting time is nearly 1 years, while a few applicant who is really outstanding(see above) can be invited quickly within 1 or 2 weeks.Most of others need wait and pray for luck.
Now it's a test for candidates who are not particularly outstanding.
If you're interested in immigration indeed, keep on fighting, including imporve your conditions, publish more papers, contact with Australia, get better career. If you changed you will have a good reason to contact GTI officer to update your status.
One more thing, if you can get a research or working job, you can ask the working orgnazation to urge officials to handle your case . This is a good way to push it. They will deal with you case soon.



ASaini said:


> I filed EoI in Aug'21 but till date no response. Any suggestions in the forum?


----------



## SathyaGovind

ImmiAU said:


> _Early_ _bird_ catches the worm
> The GTI program has ran for over 2 years.
> At Nov 2019, I got invitation in less than 2 weeks. Just becoz not many candidates.
> The current situation is that there is a large queue including many who are not eligible for this project, the waiting time is nearly 1 years, while a few applicant who is really outstanding(see above) can be invited quickly within 1 or 2 weeks.Most of others need wait and pray for luck.
> Now it's a test for candidates who are not particularly outstanding.
> If you're interested in immigration indeed, keep on fighting, including imporve your conditions, publish more papers, contact with Australia, get better career. If you changed you will have a good reason to contact GTI officer to update your status.
> One more thing, if you can get a research or working job, you can ask the working orgnazation to urge officials to handle your case . This is a good way to push it. They will deal with you case soon.



Thanks for your info. My organization is willing to provide a letter. Is there any specific template to approach the GTO by the organization?


----------



## ImmiAU

SathyaGovind said:


> Thanks for your info. My organization is willing to provide a letter. Is there any specific template to approach the GTO by the organization?


The template is not very important. Just the content , your importance,contributions , value, may delay or have delayed some import work without you. 
The metor of a friend sent a letter 2 weeks after EOI, but he still waited for 8 months.


----------



## ASaini

Narumatu said:


> It takes over a year to get a feedback, you have to be patient and keep praying.


Thanks for your response and encouragement


----------



## expfr20

ImmiAU said:


> _Early_ _bird_ catches the worm
> The GTI program has ran for over 2 years.
> At Nov 2019, I got invitation in less than 2 weeks. Just becoz not many candidates.
> The current situation is that there is a large queue including many who are not eligible for this project, the waiting time is nearly 1 years, while a few applicant who is really outstanding(see above) can be invited quickly within 1 or 2 weeks.Most of others need wait and pray for luck.
> Now it's a test for candidates who are not particularly outstanding.
> If you're interested in immigration indeed, keep on fighting, including imporve your conditions, publish more papers, contact with Australia, get better career. If you changed you will have a good reason to contact GTI officer to update your status.
> One more thing, if you can get a research or working job, you can ask the working orgnazation to urge officials to handle your case . This is a good way to push it. They will deal with you case soon.


They are still processing Nov 2020 EOIs.


----------



## GettingADoctorate

Hi friends!

I have been reading perhaps the last 400 pages of this thread. Insightful conversations and the communities seem to be extremely supportive.

I am currently on the cusp of applying as well. I will be applying for the GTI under the education stream.

Would you guys mind having a brief look at my profile and let me know if I fit the bill?

Just a bit of personal info:
1. I am currently on the final phase of my PhD (submitting in 2 weeks)
2. Currently have 1 published paper in Q1 journal, 1 in production in another Q1 journal (should be out soon), 1 in Q3, 2 more papers currently being reviewed by Q1 journals and 1 book coming out soon in mid-2022.
3. I received a fully-government funded scholarship in partnership with my uni (they pay for stipend + fees)
4. My supervisor, an internationally-renowned scholar in my field, has said yes to becoming my nominator. He will do the 1000 form which I will submit with my EoI.
5. Roughly 4 world-leading scholars in my field (spread across GO8 universities), 3 world-leading research institutions and professional organisations and perhaps 10 scholars in my field have said yes to writing recommendation letters to help strengthen my application.
6. I have worked as a sessional lecturer and tutor since 2016.
7. I was the president of a professional organisation (2013-2015), where we provided workshops, training and educational programs in partnership with Arts Victoria, Multicultural Arts Victoria and the City of Melbourne.
8. 1 international keynote speech, 2 national conference proceedings, moderated an international conference
9. My previous degree was a 1-year honours degree, where I graduated with a first-class honours

Do you guys think I will have a good chance of getting this GTI visa?

Cheers!

Edit: oh also, I am quite a young scholar. 30 during the submission of the thesis, should be 31 for the conferral. Not sure how much this would change things though.


----------



## NB

GettingADoctorate said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I have been reading perhaps the last 400 pages of this thread. Insightful conversations and the communities seem to be extremely supportive.
> 
> I am currently on the cusp of applying as well. I will be applying for the GTI under the education stream.
> 
> Would you guys mind having a brief look at my profile and let me know if I fit the bill?
> 
> Just a bit of personal info:
> 1. I am currently on the final phase of my PhD (submitting in 2 weeks)
> 2. Currently have 1 published paper in Q1 journal, 1 in production in another Q1 journal (should be out soon), 1 in Q3, 2 more papers currently being reviewed by Q1 journals and 1 book coming out soon in mid-2022.
> 3. I received a fully-government funded scholarship in partnership with my uni (they pay for stipend + fees)
> 4. My supervisor, an internationally-renowned scholar in my field, has said yes to becoming my nominator. He will do the 1000 form which I will submit with my EoI.
> 5. Roughly 4 world-leading scholars in my field (spread across GO8 universities), 3 world-leading research institutions and professional organisations and perhaps 10 scholars in my field have said yes to writing recommendation letters to help strengthen my application.
> 6. I have worked as a sessional lecturer and tutor since 2016.
> 7. I was the president of a professional organisation (2013-2015), where we provided workshops, training and educational programs in partnership with Arts Victoria, Multicultural Arts Victoria and the City of Melbourne.
> 8. 1 international keynote speech, 2 national conference proceedings, moderated an international conference
> 9. My previous degree was a 1-year honours degree, where I graduated with a first-class honours
> 
> Do you guys think I will have a good chance of getting this GTI visa?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit: oh also, I am quite a young scholar. 30 during the submission of the thesis, should be 31 for the conferral. Not sure how much this would change things though.


What are your job prospects?
What’s your likely salary ?
Cheers


----------



## GettingADoctorate

NB said:


> What are your job prospects?
> What’s your likely salary ?
> Cheers


Job prospects vary quite a lot, but with my experience:

Academia: Research fellow, postdoctoral research fellow, lecturer
Industry: Research analyst, qualitative researcher, etc
Likely salary: certainly lower than the 149k. Though I am approaching it from the perspective of a fresh PhD (hence the 858 PhD stream) with potentially important skills and expertise.

I am focusing on education, where I argue that my research and expertise help Australia's education system better understand the socio-cultural and socio-political circumstances of Australia's closest neighbours. My research is also on the bleeding edge, as I am one of the few experts in the world for my field of study.

Hence all the support from world-leading professors, presidents of peak body organisations etc for my application.


----------



## kundikoi

GettingADoctorate said:


> Would you guys mind having a brief look at my profile and let me know if I fit the bill?


i'd buckle up for a long'ish wait, but do believe that eventually you _*will *_get an invite - provided your application is in top shape. i'd apply *after *submitting the thesis with a corresponding confirmation letter from uni to that effect. even better if you can table a job offer or two with the application. 
re: #7, they primarily look at the recent (within 3 years) experience / community involvement, so would be good to beef that part up too in some shape or form.


----------



## GettingADoctorate

kundikoi said:


> i'd buckle up for a long'ish wait, but do believe that eventually you _*will *_get an invite - provided your application is in top shape. i'd apply *after *submitting the thesis with a corresponding confirmation letter from uni to that effect. even better if you can table a job offer or two with the application.
> re: #7, they primarily look at the recent (within 3 years) experience / community involvement, so would be good to beef that part up too in some shape or form.


Thanks for the advice! Yea I think I will submit once I have received the confirmation from the School of Graduate Research at my school. Also still waiting for a few of the publications to actually get published too anyway.

Long-ish wait, as long as it is under 7/8 months, should be alright, as that is when my visa ends. Hopefully, the recommendation letters from across Australia help too hey. 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Marple1102

I'm adding my recommendations in here, because I was one of the fortunate people who got an invite and grant very quickly.

I have a background in DigiTech and have been a Senior Program Manager, user experience lead, and web accessibility lead for several international companies. I found a company through some previous coworkers in Australia (I live in the US by the way) and worked for this company for about 10 hours per week, on top of my regular 50 hour per week job, for about 6 months. So for anyone who thinks this process will be easy, it is not.

This company gave me a nomination, and with my EOI, I submitted my resume, which included education, conferences, webinars, blog posts, etc, a cover letter, examples of work I had done around accessibility, blog posts and presentations of mine that had been shared internationally, a few reference letters (a few from Aus and a few from the US), and my certifications and Bachelors and Masters transcripts.

I got the EOI invite in about 3 weeks; I submitted mid May and got my invite on 5 June. I waited a bit to submit my application, since I knew I had a bit of time (my apartment lease doesn't end until March of this year). I got a few more reference letters, wrote out the answers to the questions they ask in the application (you only get 300 words each, so the answers are pretty short), and then submitted my application at the end of July. I got the HAP ID and scheduled my medicals. The exam results were submitted to the Department on 13 August 2021 and I had my grant on the 16 August 2021.

I hope this info helps someone along the way!


----------



## skl0z

GettingADoctorate said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I have been reading perhaps the last 400 pages of this thread. Insightful conversations and the communities seem to be extremely supportive.
> 
> I am currently on the cusp of applying as well. I will be applying for the GTI under the education stream.
> 
> Would you guys mind having a brief look at my profile and let me know if I fit the bill?
> 
> Just a bit of personal info:
> 1. I am currently on the final phase of my PhD (submitting in 2 weeks)
> 2. Currently have 1 published paper in Q1 journal, 1 in production in another Q1 journal (should be out soon), 1 in Q3, 2 more papers currently being reviewed by Q1 journals and 1 book coming out soon in mid-2022.
> 3. I received a fully-government funded scholarship in partnership with my uni (they pay for stipend + fees)
> 4. My supervisor, an internationally-renowned scholar in my field, has said yes to becoming my nominator. He will do the 1000 form which I will submit with my EoI.
> 5. Roughly 4 world-leading scholars in my field (spread across GO8 universities), 3 world-leading research institutions and professional organisations and perhaps 10 scholars in my field have said yes to writing recommendation letters to help strengthen my application.
> 6. I have worked as a sessional lecturer and tutor since 2016.
> 7. I was the president of a professional organisation (2013-2015), where we provided workshops, training and educational programs in partnership with Arts Victoria, Multicultural Arts Victoria and the City of Melbourne.
> 8. 1 international keynote speech, 2 national conference proceedings, moderated an international conference
> 9. My previous degree was a 1-year honours degree, where I graduated with a first-class honours
> 
> Do you guys think I will have a good chance of getting this GTI visa?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Edit: oh also, I am quite a young scholar. 30 during the submission of the thesis, should be 31 for the conferral. Not sure how much this would change things though.


Hi there, this is my first post. Just trying to share my exp. I am quite sure you will get there with your profile, it is just a matter of time. If you applied before August 2021, you probably would have gotten the invitation way faster. Now it seems that they don't process PhD candidates that are submitting soon/submitted like they did (within weeks to received UID), it might take around 9-12 months to hear back from them after EOI submission (hope someone here could tell me if they get it way earlier than 9 months)

My profile

I have submitted my Phd thesis in August 2021, submit EOI on Sept 2021. Go8 Uni
have 5 published paper in Q1 journal as first author, 4 conference papers in rank A conference (I am in Computer Science, so conference holds the same weight as Journal), and have 2 chapters in 1 published book, I have a citation at 600+
fully-government funded scholarship as well
My supervisor, is a Distinguished professor in GO8, Senior Principal Research Scientist in governement research center and a committe in a few ISO standard, has a h-index of 55 and citations of 14k++ . He filled my 1000 form and I submitted it together during EOI.
I taught 2 full courses in G08 during my PhD time as the only lecturer, class of 100 student
presented 2 international keynote speech, 4 international conference proceedings in US and Europe, organised 2 international conference, 3 international workshops in Seoul and Singapore
I am 27 this year (2022) and currently working as a software engineer in one of the international company in Sydney (annual pay around 143k AUD)

I was pretty hopeful back then to received the UID, but now it has been 4 months. It seems that it is going to take another 6 - 8 months before they process mine. 
I am getting my official PhD grad cert in 2 weeks time. My plan is to email and officer and update them that I have graduate, hopefully will get a faster response/process for the UID. Will keep you posted. Please let me know if you manage to get your UID too, thanks a ton


----------



## lesleycheung

0xlepton said:


> Guys, May I ask which visa is harder, GTI for Australia vs. EB1A for the United States? What's your opinion?


I apply GTI, EB2-NIW and EB1A, these three categories at the same time.

For criteria, GTI is like between EB2-NIW and EB1A.
For processing time, EB1A<NIW<GTI. If you pay more 2500 USD premium process fee, the EB1A outcome will be shown in 15 calendar days. The premium process is only for EB1. 
For application fee, GTI EOI is free. If you choose NIW or EB1A, regular application fee is 700 USD for each application.

Hope my information may help you.


----------



## GettingADoctorate

skl0z said:


> Hi there, this is my first post. Just trying to share my exp. I am quite sure you will get there with your profile, it is just a matter of time. If you applied before August 2021, you probably would have gotten the invitation way faster. Now it seems that they don't process PhD candidates that are submitting soon/submitted like they did (within weeks to received UID), it might take around 9-12 months to hear back from them after EOI submission (hope someone here could tell me if they get it way earlier than 9 months)
> 
> My profile
> 
> I have submitted my Phd thesis in August 2021, submit EOI on Sept 2021. Go8 Uni
> have 5 published paper in Q1 journal as first author, 4 conference papers in rank A conference (I am in Computer Science, so conference holds the same weight as Journal), and have 2 chapters in 1 published book, I have a citation at 600+
> fully-government funded scholarship as well
> My supervisor, is a Distinguished professor in GO8, Senior Principal Research Scientist in governement research center and a committe in a few ISO standard, has a h-index of 55 and citations of 14k++ . He filled my 1000 form and I submitted it together during EOI.
> I taught 2 full courses in G08 during my PhD time as the only lecturer, class of 100 student
> presented 2 international keynote speech, 4 international conference proceedings in US and Europe, organised 2 international conference, 3 international workshops in Seoul and Singapore
> I am 27 this year (2022) and currently working as a software engineer in one of the international company in Sydney (annual pay around 143k AUD)
> 
> I was pretty hopeful back then to received the UID, but now it has been 4 months. It seems that it is going to take another 6 - 8 months before they process mine.
> I am getting my official PhD grad cert in 2 weeks time. My plan is to email and officer and update them that I have graduate, hopefully will get a faster response/process for the UID. Will keep you posted. Please let me know if you manage to get your UID too, thanks a ton


Hi! Thanks for sharing this! It's awesome to see how similar we are, though our fields are quite different (I am in humanities and social science, so the way the citations and conferences work is quite different). 

Within my field, usually, people don't publish anything, or at most 1 publication throughout their candidacy. I know it is quite different from science, but hopefully, they take that into consideration. 

Did you submit any letters of recommendation with your EoI? And now that you have submitted your UID, I assume you are on a bridging visa? How long did it take for your to get your UID?

Cheers


----------



## skl0z

GettingADoctorate said:


> Hi! Thanks for sharing this! It's awesome to see how similar we are, though our fields are quite different (I am in humanities and social science, so the way the citations and conferences work is quite different).
> 
> Within my field, usually, people don't publish anything, or at most 1 publication throughout their candidacy. I know it is quite different from science, but hopefully, they take that into consideration.
> 
> Did you submit any letters of recommendation with your EoI? And now that you have submitted your UID, I assume you are on a bridging visa? How long did it take for your to get your UID?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I have 3 letters of recommendations (1 from my current company Director of Engineering, and 2 from professors that I worked with). All submitted with my EOI. 

I have not received UID, submitted my EOI September 2021, realistically I think I might hear back from them maybe September 2022 (that seems to be the timeline for PhD candidate that submit EOI right after submission of their phd thesis/6 months to submit)

My visa is expiring this June, so I will apply for visa 485 while waiting for the GTI.


----------



## kundikoi

skl0z said:


> My plan is to email and officer and update them that I have graduate, hopefully will get a faster response/process for the UID.


just to manage your expectations, these kinds of updates haven't been shown to result in faster processing previously (which is not to say that they *shouldn't *be provided).

my general observation on the process is that they're pretty consistent with their BIFO method (best-in-first-out), so really strong applications somehow get funneled up quickly and processed within 2-6 weeks, while all the rest largely linger until a CO gets to them (and it's virtually impossible to leap from the latter pile into the former).


----------



## skl0z

kundikoi said:


> just to manage your expectations, these kinds of updates haven't been shown to result in faster processing previously (which is not to say that they *shouldn't *be provided).
> 
> my general observation on the process is that they're pretty consistent with their BIFO method (best-in-first-out), so really strong applications somehow get funneled up quickly and processed within 2-6 weeks, while all the rest largely linger until a CO gets to them (and it's virtually impossible to leap from the latter pile into the former).


Hey, thanks for reaffirming about that. Appreciate it. I totally understand and agree with your point. I was just thinking to at least give it a try to see if the grad cert might help, but I am not even sure who should I send the update to. 

To be honest, I am already half given up on this GTI. My profile is average at best, so I don't expect them to come back to me before end of the year. 
So I have started preparing for visa 485 (taken english test all) and most likely will go for visa 189 when I am eligible (waiting for the skill assessment one year mark)

Will update here if I hear back from GTI by the end of the year


----------



## GettingADoctorate

skl0z said:


> Yeah, I have 3 letters of recommendations (1 from my current company Director of Engineering, and 2 from professors that I worked with). All submitted with my EOI.
> 
> I have not received UID, submitted my EOI September 2021, realistically I think I might hear back from them maybe September 2022 (that seems to be the timeline for PhD candidate that submit EOI right after submission of their phd thesis/6 months to submit)
> 
> My visa is expiring this June, so I will apply for visa 485 while waiting for the GTI.


If you don't mind me asking, what did you include in your EoI package? As in the specific items. I am wondering just so that I know what to expect.

So far, I have:
1. A PPT of the workshops and events that I organised for the past 5 years (including interviews with national and international media outlets, etc)
2. A PPT of the proofs of my nominator's international reputation (google scholar, news about him, etc)
3. 40 files for the proofs of my international achievements and prominence in my field of expertise (including published papers, books, accepted publications (in production), national conferences, invitations to international conferences, scholarships to attend international conferences, keynote, podcast appearance via invitation of scholars from world-renowned universities etc)
4. Roughly 15 letters of recommendation from international peak bodies of research in my field (3), internationally-renowned professors and assoc-professors (4), doctors and experts (8) across Australia and worldwide who I have worked with in the past and can attest to my skills, expertise and potential as an emerging leading scholar in my field. Should have more when I put in my EoI as some people have said yes but have yet to send me the pdf of their recommendations.
5. Updated CV
6. Updated cover letter
7. Wife's letter of recommendation from her work (she works as a marketing manager in a nationally-renowned corporation in her field), her testamur of honours degree from QUT, marriage certificate, domestic relationship certificate (by Victoria's BDM)
8. Obviously the form 1000 for nomination
9. National police checks (we have lived here for the past 10 years)
10. Proof of thesis submission from SGR

Should I include anything else @kundikoi @skl0z ?

Thanks for your help!

Edit: adding no 10: proof of thesis submission from the SGR


----------



## skl0z

GettingADoctorate said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you include in your EoI package? As in the specific items. I am wondering just so that I know what to expect.
> 
> So far, I have:
> 1. A PPT of the workshops and events that I organised for the past 5 years (including interviews with national and international media outlets, etc)
> 2. A PPT of the proofs of my nominator's international reputation (google scholar, news about him, etc)
> 3. 40 files for the proofs of my international achievements and prominence in my field of expertise (including published papers, books, accepted publications (in production), national conferences, invitations to international conferences, scholarships to attend international conferences, keynote, podcast appearance via invitation of scholars from world-renowned universities etc)
> 4. Roughly 15 letters of recommendation from international peak bodies of research in my field (3), internationally-renowned professors and assoc-professors (4), doctors and experts (8) across Australia and worldwide who I have worked with in the past and can attest to my skills, expertise and potential as an emerging leading scholar in my field. Should have more when I put in my EoI as some people have said yes but have yet to send me the pdf of their recommendations.
> 5. Updated CV
> 6. Updated cover letter
> 7. Wife's letter of recommendation from her work (she works as a marketing manager in a nationally-renowned corporation in her field), her testamur of honours degree from QUT, marriage certificate, domestic relationship certificate (by Victoria's BDM)
> 8. Obviously the form 1000 for nomination
> 9. National police checks (we have lived here for the past 10 years)
> 10. Proof of thesis submission from SGR
> 
> Should I include anything else @kundikoi @skl0z ?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Edit: adding no 10: proof of thesis submission from the SGR


I think you have more than enough materials for the EOI, maybe a proof/screenshot of job ads that you might be able to secure (great if it shows how much the salary would be in screenshot)?
I got my job offer letter prior to my thesis submission, so I also attached the full job offer together with the EOI


----------



## GettingADoctorate

skl0z said:


> I think you have more than enough materials for the EOI, maybe a proof/screenshot of job ads that you might be able to secure (great if it shows how much the salary would be in screenshot)?
> I got my job offer letter prior to my thesis submission, so I also attached the full job offer together with the EOI


Ah yes, I missed that one. Good catch man. Thanks heaps for your help.


----------



## kundikoi

GettingADoctorate said:


> Should I include anything else @kundikoi @skl0z ?


imho that's way too much stuff for an EOI - can't imagine COs like getting data dumped (I certainly wouldn't!). 
e.g. #6, #7 & #9 are completely irrelevant, #4 is way overblown (personally I would just focus on the Top 3 letters by quality only - this aint about quantity but the quality and are all 15 letters *really *that different and great? 'worldwide' ones would be the first to go in my cull). same goes for #3 - you can't seriously be dumping 40 different files on them, perhaps top 10 only showcasing the depth & breadth of the int'l experience, with the rest as links only. 

I would also be very careful with the order of the docs - putting best foot forward so to speak. with the volume of stuff you've got, for example, I would seriously consider having a 1-pager 'cover' (as separate from #6) as a 'bibliography' of sorts - directing the GTI officer to specific numbered sections of the submission as relevant to the actual GTI requirements. e.g. #2 & #8 should probably be just #2b and #2a in an easy-to-locate manner (with 2b largely links-driven as opposed to full printouts of stuff).

anyways that's just my 2 cents. in terms of any 'missing' docs, I don't see transcripts from prior studies (presumably with top marks), proofs of community involvement & support, payslips & job adverts/offers.


----------



## GettingADoctorate

kundikoi said:


> imho that's way too much stuff for an EOI - can't imagine COs like getting data dumped (I certainly wouldn't!).
> e.g. #6, #7 & #9 are completely irrelevant, #4 is way overblown (personally I would just focus on the Top 3 letters by quality only - this aint about quantity but the quality and are all 15 letters *really *that different and great? 'worldwide' ones would be the first to go in my cull). same goes for #3 - you can't seriously be dumping 40 different files on them, perhaps top 10 only showcasing the depth & breadth of the int'l experience, with the rest as links only.
> 
> I would also be very careful with the order of the docs - putting best foot forward so to speak. with the volume of stuff you've got, for example, I would seriously consider having a 1-pager 'cover' (as separate from #6) as a 'bibliography' of sorts - directing the GTI officer to specific numbered sections of the submission as relevant to the actual GTI requirements. e.g. #2 & #8 should probably be just #2b and #2a in an easy-to-locate manner (with 2b largely links-driven as opposed to full printouts of stuff).
> 
> anyways that's just my 2 cents. in terms of any 'missing' docs, I don't see transcripts from prior studies (presumably with top marks), proofs of community involvement & support, payslips & job adverts/offers.


Fair points and advice. Thanks heaps!


----------



## It's time to fly

I'm very glad for my wife. She received her UID this morning. She applied on 25th March 2021. Please don't loose hope if you are still waiting especially if you're offshore.
Thanks


----------



## GettingADoctorate

It's time to fly said:


> I'm very glad for my wife. She received her UID this morning. She applied on 25th March 2021. Please don't loose hope if you are still waiting especially if you're offshore.
> Thanks


Congratulations!!


----------



## Tasmin

AGT3310 said:


> The BV received this morning after I spent almost two hours phoning them yesterday.


----------



## Tasmin

In which number did you contact them? I faced the same issue.


----------



## Tasmin

AGT3310 said:


> The BV received this morning after I spent almost two hours phoning them yesterday.


Hi 
I got the same issue..BV is not yet received..what should I do?


----------



## OzeeChap

Received the grant.
Sector: Fintech 
Location: OFFshore
Salary - FWHIT+
EOI - 25 Oct 2021
UID - 30 Nov 2021
Visa Application : 14 Dec 2021
VISA Grant - 01 Feb 2022
Good luck to all!
Thanks All!


----------



## GettingADoctorate

OzeeChap said:


> Received the grant.
> Sector: Fintech
> Location: OFFshore
> Salary - FWHIT+
> EOI - 25 Oct 2021
> UID - 30 Nov 2021
> Visa Application : 14 Dec 2021
> VISA Grant - 01 Feb 2022
> Good luck to all!
> Thanks All!


Congratulations!!!

Would you mind sharing your profile? 

Thanks!


----------



## nasabee

OzeeChap said:


> Received the grant.
> Sector: Fintech
> Location: OFFshore
> Salary - FWHIT+
> EOI - 25 Oct 2021
> UID - 30 Nov 2021
> Visa Application : 14 Dec 2021
> VISA Grant - 01 Feb 2022
> Good luck to all!
> Thanks All!


Congratulation!!


----------



## ramakanth00814

Can any body share a sampe reference letter ...with key details masked. that can be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## mayurkurade

Hello guys!

I have submitted my EOI (global talent) on 25th March 2021 in energy sector. (Application and residence outside AUS).
Still waiting for the response. Below is my professional highlights.

1. Phd in Biotechnology (2012)
2. 8 years of postdoc research experience 
3. Currently working as research professor in university (146th global ranking).
4. Research Publications: 90; patent: 1; book chapters: 3
5. Average impact factor: 8; citations: >4000, H-index: 40
6. National research project grant: 1
6. Nomination: Australian PR holder working in AUS (he has got PR in 2017).

I have updated them (at [email protected]) couple of times with my updated CV, renewed passport and some other documents couple of times within last 6 months. Still no updates on my application. My nominator is confident about my application and tells me that I have high profile research background and they will highly entertain my application. But I am not sure now after waiting for such a long time. 
If anyone has some views and suggestions, I would love to hear it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## NB

mayurkurade said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (global talent) on 25th March 2021 in energy sector. (Application and residence outside AUS).
> Still waiting for the response. Below is my professional highlights.
> 
> 1. Phd in Biotechnology (2012)
> 2. 8 years of postdoc research experience
> 3. Currently working as research professor in university (146th global ranking).
> 4. Research Publications: 90; patent: 1; book chapters: 3
> 5. Average impact factor: 8; citations: >4000, H-index: 40
> 6. National research project grant: 1
> 6. Nomination: Australian PR holder working in AUS (he has got PR in 2017).
> 
> I have updated them (at [email protected]) couple of times with my updated CV, renewed passport and some other documents couple of times within last 6 months. Still no updates on my application. My nominator is confident about my application and tells me that I have high profile research background and they will highly entertain my application. But I am not sure now after waiting for such a long time.
> If anyone has some views and suggestions, I would love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks guys!


You likely salary with job advertisements which you can fill
Cheers


----------



## mayurkurade

NB said:


> You likely salary with job advertisements which you can fill
> Cheers


Yep. I have provided such information of possible job listing in AUS and the salary packages during my application.


----------



## NB

mayurkurade said:


> Yep. I have provided such information of possible job listing in AUS and the salary packages during my application.


Are they much higher then the minimum required ?
Cheers


----------



## mayurkurade

NB said:


> Are they much higher then the minimum required ?
> Cheers


I hope they will not be considered in that way. Haha!
Between as far as I know they do not have any perticular minimum or maximum required criteria. Thus, anything of their interest may be considered with positive response.


----------



## 0xlepton

lesleycheung said:


> I apply GTI, EB2-NIW and EB1A, these three categories at the same time.
> 
> For criteria, GTI is like between EB2-NIW and EB1A.
> For processing time, EB1A<NIW<GTI. If you pay more 2500 USD premium process fee, the EB1A outcome will be shown in 15 calendar days. The premium process is only for EB1.
> For application fee, GTI EOI is free. If you choose NIW or EB1A, regular application fee is 700 USD for each application.
> 
> Hope my information may help you.


Did you have all the feedback from these three programs? EB1A, EB2 and GTI?


----------



## far-away

I submitted GTI EOI during mid December 2020. Has everyone else received their responses for EOI's yet? Do you think I might here from it soon?

I've waited already 14 months and heard nothing from them.

Offshore
Energy Sector
Skills Assessment: Electrical Engineer 233311
M.Sc. Electrical Engineer and MBA International Business
Nomination from Australian citizen (form 1000 has been sent through email)


----------



## alfacreator

far-away said:


> I submitted GTI EOI during mid December 2020. Has everyone else received their responses for EOI's yet? Do you think I might here from it soon?
> 
> I've waited already 14 months and heard nothing from them.
> 
> Offshore
> Energy Sector
> Skills Assessment: Electrical Engineer 233311
> M.Sc. Electrical Engineer and MBA International Business
> Nomination from Australian citizen (form 1000 has been sent through email)


Did they started looking at Dec’20? I submitted on 23rd Dec. No response yet


----------



## lesleycheung

0xlepton said:


> Did you have all the feedback from these three programs? EB1A, EB2 and GTI?


I submitted EB1A and EB2 last month at the same time, 
so far EB1A request me provide additional information, coz i used the premium processing. 
GTI is currently processing for more than 430 days.


----------



## lesleycheung

alfacreator said:


> Did they started looking at Dec’20? I submitted on 23rd Dec. No response yet


i submitted on 3rd DEC 2020, no response.


----------



## JvanderStad

I was looking through the FOI releases and I found FA 21/11/00439 , the information from this release has been processed and has been entered into EOI insight.

See Global Talent Visa for this update.


----------



## JvanderStad

JvanderStad said:


> I was looking through the FOI releases and I found FA 21/11/00439 , the information from this release has been processed and has been entered into EOI insight.
> 
> See Global Talent Visa for this update.
> 
> View attachment 101147


*OPEN SOURCED ON GITHUB*











I have open sourced this application on GitHub for those who wanted to know how I built this thing. The application is hosted on Global Talent Visa









GitHub - JvanderStad/gti-insight: GTI Insight


GTI Insight. Contribute to JvanderStad/gti-insight development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## bezmam

FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia since 2010 but I was overseas from 01 November 2017 to 18 April 2019. Then from this date I am still in Australia. I was granted a global talent visa on 13 May 2021, which is a permanent residency. I worked at Australian university as a researcher for 2 years and I will work in another Australian university in next two weeks.
> 
> I have seen some news in the immigration website on 14 September 2021 about Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> It was mentioned in the immigration department website that (The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying).
> 
> I can meet all the requirements such as 120 days as a permanent resident and already lived in Australia for 480 days since 18 April 2019.
> 
> My question is: I didn't understand what they mean by having a valid visa for the last 4 years?. If I have a valid visa for the last 4 years then there is no need for special residency!!!.
> 
> Thank you for your clarification.





FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia since 2010 but I was overseas from 01 November 2017 to 18 April 2019. Then from this date I am still in Australia. I was granted a global talent visa on 13 May 2021, which is a permanent residency. I worked at Australian university as a researcher for 2 years and I will work in another Australian university in next two weeks.
> 
> I have seen some news in the immigration website on 14 September 2021 about Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> It was mentioned in the immigration department website that (The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying).
> 
> I can meet all the requirements such as 120 days as a permanent resident and already lived in Australia for 480 days since 18 April 2019.
> 
> My question is: I didn't understand what they mean by having a valid visa for the last 4 years?. If I have a valid visa for the last 4 years then there is no need for special residency!!!.
> 
> Thank you for your clarification.





FDM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia since 2010 but I was overseas from 01 November 2017 to 18 April 2019. Then from this date I am still in Australia. I was granted a global talent visa on 13 May 2021, which is a permanent residency. I worked at Australian university as a researcher for 2 years and I will work in another Australian university in next two weeks.
> 
> I have seen some news in the immigration website on 14 September 2021 about Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants for people with distinguished talen Visa including Global Talent Visa.
> 
> It was mentioned in the immigration department website that (The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying).
> 
> I can meet all the requirements such as 120 days as a permanent resident and already lived in Australia for 480 days since 18 April 2019.
> 
> My question is: I didn't understand what they mean by having a valid visa for the last 4 years?. If I have a valid visa for the last 4 years then there is no need for special residency!!!.
> 
> Thank you for your clarification.


Hi FDM ,

Were you able to apply for citizenship ? I am in the same situation and really want to know.

Cheers


----------



## lesleycheung

Hi guys! Received the invitation today.
Sector: Fintech
Location: OFFshore
Salary - FWHIT+
EOI - 3 Dec 2020
UID - 9 Feb 2022
Background: UK master; 9-year working experience; senior management role at multinational entity (Fortune 500); 1 national award; 3 patents; 7 international projects; more than 25 peer reviews; 8 paper; several media reports; several conference speaking records; nominator is a CFO from Australian listed company. 
Good luck to all!
Thanks All!


----------



## far-away

lesleycheung said:


> Hi guys! Received the invitation today.
> Sector: Fintech
> Location: OFFshore
> Salary - FWHIT+
> EOI - 3 Dec 2020
> UID - 9 Feb 2022
> Background: UK master; 9-year working experience; senior management role at multinational entity (Fortune 500); 1 national award; 3 patents; 7 international projects; more than 25 peer reviews; 8 paper; several media reports; several conference speaking records; nominator is a CFO from Australian listed company.
> Good luck to all!
> Thanks All!


Congratulations ! I am glad for you. Wish you all the best for the future !!!


----------



## JvanderStad

If you want to know how many EOI's there are on-hand for your submission period and sector, check out:



Global Talent Visa


----------



## far-away

far-away said:


> I submitted GTI EOI during mid December 2020. Has everyone else received their responses for EOI's yet? Do you think I might here from it soon?
> 
> I've waited already 14 months and heard nothing from them.
> 
> Offshore
> Energy Sector
> Skills Assessment: Electrical Engineer 233311
> M.Sc. Electrical Engineer and MBA International Business
> Nomination from Australian citizen (form 1000 has been sent through email)



My application got rejected a while ago. Take care fellas. I'll find another way.


----------



## Pee

Is there any one who got rejected and resubmitted the EOI and got invited


----------



## Pee

nitinsy said:


> If you are still keen on trying, I suggest getting 2-3 reference letters from senior people in the industry - people you have worked it. Ideally they would be Director or higher level in well known companies and preferably from multiple countries. Meaning, one reference letter from someone in US and another from Hong Kong, etc.
> 
> Also, write a good cover note justifying why you are eligible for this program. If you have to oversell yourself...do it.
> 
> BTW, I speak from my experience and that of another candidate. I got my PR via GTI.


So one can submit another EOI after rejection and succeed?


----------



## Pee

Do we have anyone who recently got their invitation please inbox me. Thanks


----------



## Mutsuki

Sorry if off-topic, but I just wondered why so many people want to go to australia? All big threads are for moving to australia? Do they have most relaxed immigration laws, or what attracts so many people? I am new here and feel like this is australia expat forum.


----------



## NB

Mutsuki said:


> Sorry if off-topic, but I just wondered why so many people want to go to australia? All big threads are for moving to australia? Do they have most relaxed immigration laws, or what attracts so many people? I am new here and feel like this is australia expat forum.


This is Australia expat forum, so all posts are only those connected with migration to Australia 
Cheers


----------



## ttd

Hi All,

I'm currently on bridging visa A as I have applied for my 485 visa. I've received an invite for GTI and want to submit the GTI application. However, as I understand, I will be then getting BVC (Bridging visa C) since I'm already on BVA, which doesn't allow me to work. I'm just curious to know 

Can I stay in BVA after applying for GTI or BVC will be automatically granted when I apply for GTI?
Do I need to apply for special permission to apply to work with BVC?
Is there any other option for me to work while applying for GTI while in BVA?
Thank you very much.

Cheers
TTD


----------



## Bayleaf

ttd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently on bridging visa A as I have applied for my 485 visa. I've received an invite for GTI and want to submit the GTI application. However, as I understand, I will be then getting BVC (Bridging visa C) since I'm already on BVA, which doesn't allow me to work. I'm just curious to know
> 
> Can I stay in BVA after applying for GTI or BVC will be automatically granted when I apply for GTI?
> Do I need to apply for special permission to apply to work with BVC?
> Is there any other option for me to work while applying for GTI while in BVA?
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Cheers
> TTD


My non-expert opinion below:

Your BVA should still be active even if BVC is granted to you. After your BVA ceases (your 485 visa was granted or denied), then your BVC will be activated. (A BVC comes ‘into effect’ when: another bridging visa that is more beneficial than your current bridging visa ceases)
Read the "Working in Australia" section in this page.
Wouldn't you be holding student visa before BVA for visa 485? If so I thought your BVA will have working right with it? (I could be wrong on this) Check your VEVO carefully.


----------



## ttd

Bayleaf said:


> My non-expert opinion below:
> 
> Your BVA should still be active even if BVC is granted to you. After your BVA ceases (your 485 visa was granted or denied), then your BVC will be activated. (A BVC comes ‘into effect’ when: another bridging visa that is more beneficial than your current bridging visa ceases)
> Read the "Working in Australia" section in this page.
> Wouldn't you be holding student visa before BVA for visa 485? If so I thought your BVA will have working right with it? (I could be wrong on this) Check your VEVO carefully.


Thank you very much for the response. Yes, I have gone through them and it seems GTI visa is not under eligible visa list to have working rights (by default) for BVC. So if I get BVC, I need to request for working rights, which I assume to be cumbersome.



> Wouldn't you be holding student visa before BVA for visa 485? If so I thought your BVA will have working right with it? (I could be wrong on this) Check your VEVO carefully.


Well, I guess I miss type. Yes, at the moment I do have full working rights as I'm currently in BVA. But if I apply for GTI now, I will be automatically granted BVC and then I will lose my working rights. (Or at least how I understand)


----------



## newmember24

Hello everyone,
I have posted before in this group but my first EOI was declined (sent July 2020, declined March 2021), main reason was that my PhD was not completed. I have re-submitted another EOI in November 2021 now waiting.
My profile is:

DVM Italy 2014
PhD Veterinary Pathology Australia 2021
Currently working as a post doc/pathology trainee in Canada
Few publications/ international network

Which month are they processing at this point? Will they process the ones that have submitted an EOI before first? I starting to lose hope 
Thanks!


----------



## bluebirdfountain

Hi there! 
I was wondering if anyone in this thread has hired a MARA agent to consult on their case and how their experience has been?


----------



## NB

bluebirdfountain said:


> Hi there!
> I was wondering if anyone in this thread has hired a MARA agent to consult on their case and how their experience has been?


Some applicants have hired Fragomen and their experience has been good
But they come at a considerable cost and cannot influence the decision
They can only present your case but the decision will be the same as it would be if you applied directly 
Cheers


----------



## NoneV

Angus 91090 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> My profile: High-impact publications, Academic awards, Master and PhD degrees in Australia, Post-doc Job.
> EOI: 10/8/2020
> Invitation: 20/4/2021
> 
> Would you like to advise me about "Global Talent Sector" in Page 2 of Online Lodgement.
> *Questions: *I submitted EOI on 10/8/2020 when “Energy and Mining Technology” was one of target sectors. However, the list of target sectors has been updated, where “Energy” and “Resources (Mining)” are separated into two sectors and “Infrastructure” has been added. In this case, my works/performances are relevant to three sectors of the current list, including “Energy”, “Resources” and “Infrastructure”. Therefore, *would I like to choose “Other (specify)” in section “Global talent sector” and write “Energy, Resources, Infrastructure” in section “Other sector” in page 2/18 of the online application ? Or I must choose one sector only from the list provided?* I understand "Resources" here is similar to "Mining"?
> View attachment 99516
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Dear Friend,

I am really grateful to you if you could please help me with this question.

I got my invitation. I have a similar problem to you regarding "Global talent sector". I think Agri-food and AgTech is now more appropriate than the Energy field as it is more related to biofuels and sugar production. Could you please let me know how you selected your Global talent sector?
Thank you very very much


----------



## darkknight5500

Hello! Is there anyone else who feels 858 visa processing is taking longer than usual? We have been waiting for more than a month after the health examinations were processed. Also, is the GTI task force (who issues the UID) handling the visa application? Wondering if it is the backlog causing longer processing times.


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi,
I am a fresh PhD candiate who just submitted their thesis after revisions and I applied for GTI in 2020. I have received RFI with the following three questions


*Further evidence that you have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a target sector. For example: *
Evidence that you have completed a PhD qualification, such as a transcript indicating that you have completed all academic requirements for award, or evidence of graduation or conferral. If you have submitted your final thesis, a letter or documentation from the assessing panel or the university confirming thesis completion and that no further changes are required.



*Further evidence that you are likely to attract income at or above the **Fair Work high income threshold** of AUD 158,500. For example:*
Payslips, job offers, or job advertisements for roles in Australia for which you are qualified.

*Further evidence that would have no difficulty in obtaining employment, or in becoming established independently in Australia in the area of expertise. For example:*
Evidence of business plans, contracts, employment opportunities.


For 1 I have obtained a letter from uni saying he is done its just official formalities
For 3 I have been selected for a position with salary 113k and am waiting on the offer letter and wont be here until Tuesday which is the date I need to reply to this email
For 2 I am a bit concerned. A fresh PhD if goes to lecturer position starts on Level B which ranges less than 120k. Level D is above the threshold but it takes years to go there. I do software development and in fact the job I have been offered is software dev which has potential to go above 150k\

My questions are:
1. How did you respond to 2 if you were a fresh PhD?
2. How do I justify I can go above 158k?
3. What is the best way to answer 2? 
4. Should I pick one academic path or software development path and find job adverts for that?

Thanks


----------



## alfacreator

ifithegr8 said:


> Hi,
> I am a fresh PhD candiate who just submitted their thesis after revisions and I applied for GTI in 2020. I have received RFI with the following three questions
> 
> 
> *Further evidence that you have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a target sector. For example: *
> Evidence that you have completed a PhD qualification, such as a transcript indicating that you have completed all academic requirements for award, or evidence of graduation or conferral. If you have submitted your final thesis, a letter or documentation from the assessing panel or the university confirming thesis completion and that no further changes are required.
> 
> 
> 
> *Further evidence that you are likely to attract income at or above the **Fair Work high income threshold** of AUD 158,500. For example:*
> Payslips, job offers, or job advertisements for roles in Australia for which you are qualified.
> 
> *Further evidence that would have no difficulty in obtaining employment, or in becoming established independently in Australia in the area of expertise. For example:*
> Evidence of business plans, contracts, employment opportunities.
> 
> 
> For 1 I have obtained a letter from uni saying he is done its just official formalities
> For 3 I have been selected for a position with salary 113k and am waiting on the offer letter and wont be here until Tuesday which is the date I need to reply to this email
> For 2 I am a bit concerned. A fresh PhD if goes to lecturer position starts on Level B which ranges less than 120k. Level D is above the threshold but it takes years to go there. I do software development and in fact the job I have been offered is software dev which has potential to go above 150k\
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. How did you respond to 2 if you were a fresh PhD?
> 2. How do I justify I can go above 158k?
> 3. What is the best way to answer 2?
> 4. Should I pick one academic path or software development path and find job adverts for that?
> 
> Thanks


What date you submitted your application?


----------



## ifithegr8

alfacreator said:


> What date you submitted your application?


Sometime in December 20


----------



## alfacreator

ifithegr8 said:


> Sometime in December 20


Thanks. I submitted on 21 Dec. still waiting


----------



## Narumatu

Received a rejection this morning. Submitted Nov 2021, education sector.


----------



## Adv9871

alfacreator said:


> Thanks. I submitted on 21 Dec. still waiting


You will get it soon  Best of luck


----------



## ifithegr8

Anyone would like to help me with answers to my post above>?


----------



## ImmiAU

darkknight5500 said:


> Hello! Is there anyone else who feels 858 visa processing is taking longer than usual? We have been waiting for more than a month after the health examinations were processed. Also, is the GTI task force (who issues the UID) handling the visa application? Wondering if it is the backlog causing longer processing times.


GTI team is different with visa team.
VO grant you depends on your documents from immi system, although most of the applications will be granted.
Wait patently, check your online account and mailbox.


----------



## newmember24

Narumatu said:


> Received a rejection this morning. Submitted Nov 2021, education sector.


What was your profile? Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Narumatu

newmember24 said:


> What was your profile? Sorry to hear that!


Level B lecturer at australian university, few A-rank publications, couple journal reviews, member of international bodies, few teaching award nominations and commendations. Education sector. Hold a PhD since April 2021. Have four papers under review, one grant, few conferences.


----------



## HarveyYoung

Hi guys, 

I recieved my invitation for my 2nd EOI last week after 1st rejection last year. 

I submitted my visa application yesterday.
I have a question regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to submit them along with 858 application? After digging this whole forum, my impression is that only offshore applications will get RFI for form 80 and 1221. Does anyone got RFI for form 80 and 1221 while applying onshore?

Cheers


----------



## HarveyYoung

Narumatu said:


> Level B lecturer at australian university, few A-rank publications, couple journal reviews, member of international bodies, few teaching award nominations and commendations. Education sector. Hold a PhD since April 2021. Have four papers under review, one grant, few conferences.


Sorry to hear that. You have a good profile. Can you align yourself to another sector? Education is a bad choice as only level D and E are considered.
I'm an level A postdoc, got inviation after just 5 days (weekend included), 2nd EOI, Energy sector.


----------



## HarveyYoung

ttd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently on bridging visa A as I have applied for my 485 visa. I've received an invite for GTI and want to submit the GTI application. However, as I understand, I will be then getting BVC (Bridging visa C) since I'm already on BVA, which doesn't allow me to work. I'm just curious to know
> 
> Can I stay in BVA after applying for GTI or BVC will be automatically granted when I apply for GTI?
> Do I need to apply for special permission to apply to work with BVC?
> Is there any other option for me to work while applying for GTI while in BVA?
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Cheers
> TTD


You got the exact same circumstance like me. I'm currently on BVA of 485, applied for 858 yesterday and got BVC. However, BVC is not in effect, I'm still on BVA and work normally (checked on VEVO). So go ahead and apply, we may get 858 even before 485


----------



## HarveyYoung

GettingADoctorate said:


> Thanks for the advice! Yea I think I will submit once I have received the confirmation from the School of Graduate Research at my school. Also still waiting for a few of the publications to actually get published too anyway.
> 
> Long-ish wait, as long as it is under 7/8 months, should be alright, as that is when my visa ends. Hopefully, the recommendation letters from across Australia help too hey.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Sound like you are from RMIT?

Definitely wait until after thesis submission (or even archival) and more publications/job offers to submit your EOI. I rushed my first EOI and got rejected after 9 months waiting (a big disappointment). Then I took a time off this forum (and the Aussie dream), tailored myself, and resubmit 2nd EOI. Got invitation in less than a week. So don't rush it 

Cheers,


----------



## newmember24

HarveyYoung said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recieved my invitation for my 2nd EOI last week after 1st rejection last year.
> 
> I submitted my visa application yesterday.
> I have a question regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to submit them along with 858 application? After digging this whole forum, my impression is that only offshore applications will get RFI for form 80 and 1221. Does anyone got RFI for form 80 and 1221 while applying onshore?
> 
> Cheers


Congrats! When did you send your second EOI? I sent my 2nd one last year in November but still waiting. Thanks!


----------



## ImmiAU

HarveyYoung said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recieved my invitation for my 2nd EOI last week after 1st rejection last year.
> 
> I submitted my visa application yesterday.
> I have a question regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to submit them along with 858 application? After digging this whole forum, my impression is that only offshore applications will get RFI for form 80 and 1221. Does anyone got RFI for form 80 and 1221 while applying onshore?
> 
> Cheers


Forms like form80 form47 are designed for application by paper and mail to Adelide.
Now online form is more powerful.
Just create account and provide your information through online form and attach documents.
I don't think you will get RFI in case of filling online form carefully. not depends on offshore onshore


----------



## Adv9871

Hi Guys,

Finally I am invited to apply for applying Visa 858 [Applied in Dec, 2020; Field 0 Health Industries; MedTech] . The guidance and insights from the contributors from this thread has always been very helpful.

I need to proceed for submitting my visa application along with the family members. I have few queries as under:

Documents to be submitted with application:

For · Evidence of international recognition of your exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector · Evidence that you are currently prominent in the area of expertise · Evidence that you would be an asset to the Australian community · Evidence of business/employment prospects in the field in Australia

*Q. My understanding is to submit pretty much same documents and evidences, which I submitted along with my EOI and send them later on through emails. Right?*

NOMINATION: I have already submitted nomination along with the EOI and will submit the same with the visa application.

For · Health examinations* for all applicants [* Q. My understanding is that it will be possible only after I submit the application and the officer issue some requisition letter / document. Right?* Is it possible that I can initiate the process for health check like booking appointment in advance to speed up the processing time.]


> · Character (police) clearance certificates for each country** in which applicants have lived for 12 months in the past 10 years since turning 16.


*Q. Does somebody has experience obtaining PCC from India and Japan, while sitting abroad (I am in Singapore)? 
*

*
How long the process takes to obtain PCC from India? Do they hold your passport from the date of application, until they issue the PCC?
How long it takes to obtain PCC from Japan, when somebody apply from abroad?
*

*Any tips, I must remember while applying the visa?*


----------



## ImmiAU

q1: yes attach the documents to the online system.
q2. after you lodge your visa application, including provide all the infomation,attachments , pcc,pay the visa fee,
the system will triger health check step automaticly, you will get the HAP ID for each person. the result is valid in about 12 month(need comfirm)
q3. don't know. If your not sure you had better lodge your application after geting pcc. becoz the processing time is limited for each step in processing.



advNB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I am invited to apply for applying Visa 858 [Applied in Dec, 2020; Field 0 Health Industries; MedTech] . The guidance and insights from the contributors from this thread has always been very helpful.
> 
> I need to proceed for submitting my visa application along with the family members. I have few queries as under:
> 
> Documents to be submitted with application:
> 
> For · Evidence of international recognition of your exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector · Evidence that you are currently prominent in the area of expertise · Evidence that you would be an asset to the Australian community · Evidence of business/employment prospects in the field in Australia
> 
> *Q. My understanding is to submit pretty much same documents and evidences, which I submitted along with my EOI and send them later on through emails. Right?*
> 
> NOMINATION: I have already submitted nomination along with the EOI and will submit the same with the visa application.
> 
> For · Health examinations* for all applicants [* Q. My understanding is that it will be possible only after I submit the application and the officer issue some requisition letter / document. Right?* Is it possible that I can initiate the process for health check like booking appointment in advance to speed up the processing time.]
> 
> *Q. Does somebody has experience obtaining PCC from India and Japan, while sitting abroad (I am in Singapore)? *
> 
> 
> *
> How long the process takes to obtain PCC from India? Do they hold your passport from the date of application, until they issue the PCC?
> How long it takes to obtain PCC from Japan, when somebody apply from abroad?
> *
> 
> *Any tips, I must remember while applying the visa?*


----------



## [email protected]

Narumatu said:


> Received a rejection this morning. Submitted Nov 2021, education sector.


sorry to hear.you can apply again ..can you share your profile ?


----------



## ifithegr8

In your opinion, if they ask you for more information are there good chances to get UID?


----------



## Pee

Hi


HarveyYoung said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recieved my invitation for my 2nd EOI last week after 1st rejection last year.
> 
> I submitted my visa application yesterday.
> I have a question regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to submit them along with 858 application? After digging this whole forum, my impression is that only offshore applications will get RFI for form 80 and 1221. Does anyone got RFI for form 80 and 1221 while applying onshore?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## taylor han

HarveyYoung said:


> Sorry to hear that. You have a good profile. Can you align yourself to another sector? Education is a bad choice as only level D and E are considered.
> I'm an level A postdoc, got inviation after just 5 days (weekend included), 2nd EOI, Energy sector.


Hi Harvey 
Hope you are doing well.
I assume we have a similar background in the energy sector. May I ask when did you submit your EOI? 
I am a level A postdoc in Chemical Engineering with ~30 publications, and I submit my EOI last December, but I have not heard anything back yet.. 
Thank you.
Regards


----------



## HarveyYoung

taylor han said:


> Hi Harvey
> Hope you are doing well.
> I assume we have a similar background in the energy sector. May I ask when did you submit your EOI?
> I am a level A postdoc in Chemical Engineering with ~30 publications, and I submit my EOI last December, but I have not heard anything back yet..
> Thank you.
> Regards


I submitted my EOI on 3 Feb 2022, invitation comes back on 8 Feb 2022. No RFI.
My background is also ChemEng. 10 papers, ~500 citations, 2 patents, dozens awards/fellowships, nomination from a big energy company who is commercialising my research, also attracted some media articles on ABC, AFR, Stockhead…
I think you will got yours soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## taylor han

HarveyYoung said:


> I submitted my EOI on 3 Feb 2022, invitation comes back on 8 Feb 2022. No RFI.
> My background is also ChemEng. 10 papers, ~500 citations, 2 patents, dozens awards/fellowships, nomination from a big energy company who is commercialising my research, also attracted some media articles on ABC, AFR, Stockhead…
> I think you will got yours soon. Fingers crossed


Very appreciate your reply. 
Seems like we have a very similar background. I am wondering did you submit form 1000 for your EOI?


----------



## Adv9871

Hi 

I am preparing to submit my application. I am nominated by an Australian organization, and I have the completed Form 1000 signed by the CEO of the organization, which i also attached with the EOI.

One of the documents required to be submitted with application is " if your nominator is an Australian organisation, evidence that the signatory of Form 1000 is authorised to represent the organisation."

What can be such document?

Many of you are nominated by ACS. What document ACS provided in support of this requirement?

My thought is that the website of organization clarifies the status of signatory on my nomination. Also the annual reports prove beyond doubt that the CEO represent the organization. Is that sufficient or I request some specific document from my nominating organization? what is such document?


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> Hi
> 
> I am preparing to submit my application. I am nominated by an Australian organization, and I have the completed Form 1000 signed by the CEO of the organization, which i also attached with the EOI.
> 
> One of the documents required to be submitted with application is " if your nominator is an Australian organisation, evidence that the signatory of Form 1000 is authorised to represent the organisation."
> 
> What can be such document?
> 
> Many of you are nominated by ACS. What document ACS provided in support of this requirement?
> 
> My thought is that the website of organization clarifies the status of signatory on my nomination. Also the annual reports prove beyond doubt that the CEO represent the organization. Is that sufficient or I request some specific document from my nominating organization? what is such document?


The company secretary can issue a statement that the ceo is authorised 
Cheers


----------



## Adv9871

NB said:


> The company secretary can issue a statement that the ceo is authorised
> Cheers


Thanks NB

Another question. As i will be applying Visa 858 including family members. My PCC from Japan will take a long time. Pending visa application, my family want to visit Australia on visitor visa. If there is decision on the visa application when they are in Australia. Will there be an adverse impact or at least the Immigration will ask them to go out of Australia for the purpose of issuing the visa?


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Another question. As i will be applying Visa 858 including family members. My PCC from Japan will take a long time. Pending visa application, my family want to visit Australia on visitor visa. If there is decision on the visa application when they are in Australia. Will there be an adverse impact or at least the Immigration will ask them to go out of Australia for the purpose of issuing the visa?


Due to the pandemic, all such conditions have been suspended 
Recheck the conditions are still valid or not ?
Cheers


----------



## VikM

advNB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I am invited to apply for applying Visa 858 [Applied in Dec, 2020; Field 0 Health Industries; MedTech] . The guidance and insights from the contributors from this thread has always been very helpful.
> 
> I need to proceed for submitting my visa application along with the family members. I have few queries as under:
> 
> Documents to be submitted with application:
> 
> For · Evidence of international recognition of your exceptional and outstanding achievements in the target sector · Evidence that you are currently prominent in the area of expertise · Evidence that you would be an asset to the Australian community · Evidence of business/employment prospects in the field in Australia
> 
> *Q. My understanding is to submit pretty much same documents and evidences, which I submitted along with my EOI and send them later on through emails. Right?*
> 
> NOMINATION: I have already submitted nomination along with the EOI and will submit the same with the visa application.
> 
> For · Health examinations* for all applicants [* Q. My understanding is that it will be possible only after I submit the application and the officer issue some requisition letter / document. Right?* Is it possible that I can initiate the process for health check like booking appointment in advance to speed up the processing time.]
> 
> *Q. Does somebody has experience obtaining PCC from India and Japan, while sitting abroad (I am in Singapore)? *
> 
> 
> *
> How long the process takes to obtain PCC from India? Do they hold your passport from the date of application, until they issue the PCC?
> How long it takes to obtain PCC from Japan, when somebody apply from abroad?
> *
> 
> *Any tips, I must remember while applying the visa?*


Hi,
The first 2 questions have already been answered.
Ans 3: For the India PCC from Singapore, you need to take an appointment with BLS International and apply for the PCC on their website. Its quite straightforward and you can take a look at their website. The appointment is hard to obtain though... sit by the webpage at 10:15AM (SG Time) and the appointment slots open up.
The passport has to be deposited with BLS for the PCC. It will be couriered with the PCC to your home after about 3-4 weeks. Make sure the names of spouses are reflected in each other's passport, else they make you change the passports first.
As stated, the HAP ID's will be received automatically once you submit documentation. But you need the passport for processing the medical, so is difficult to manage before the PCC. I would suggest you start processing the PCCs and then make submissions of documents for the Visa post which you can do the medical tests. Appointments here are also hard to come by and you need your HAP IDs and Passport nos. for getting the appointment.

Not sure about the Japanese PCC, but should be fairly straightforward.


----------



## anna.ttva

Hi all, 

Could you please help to see if should I submit EOI with my profile: 
PhD with 3 paper A ranking: food/agri system, consumer behaviour, food chain governance. Background is economics (bachelor, master & PhD) 
Currently work as monitoring & evaluation staff at IFC/WBG- work across all sectors- salary met threshold.
I'm not sure if my profile fit any target sector. 
Thanks a lot,


----------



## newmember24

Hello everyone,
I will need to send an ''updates'' email. I mainly want to let them know that my nominator was promoted to Full Professor, that two of my papers were accepted for publication and show them another couple of examples of jobs I could apply for in Australia. 
How do I do so? Can I put all this info in one single document? 
Thanks!


----------



## ImmiAU

advNB said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Another question. As i will be applying Visa 858 including family members. My PCC from Japan will take a long time. Pending visa application, my family want to visit Australia on visitor visa. If there is decision on the visa application when they are in Australia. Will there be an adverse impact or at least the Immigration will ask them to go out of Australia for the purpose of issuing the visa?


1. at early time, there were 124/858 for offshore/onshore candidates, the VO will notify candidate to leave before granting the visa limited for offshore. Now all GTI uses 858 stream,so VO should deal with this problem well. More common case is that the whole family are onshore or offshore, you need to remind them in case of what you metioned.( I don't remember which step we can provide this infor)
2. If your family's visitor visa expires before new visa granted , they can apply a bridge visa to stay in Australia.


----------



## VadZhen

Dear forumites,
Does anyone know the process of the receipt of "updated" emails by GT officer? We all know that officers do not answer us about the receipt, only we can see the automatic response from the system. So the question is whether "updated" emails are processed previously as officers receive them or the emails are just accumulated together until there is the EOI queue. Could officerы deal with all the updates, because jobs, target sectors may change, and at the same time, the form nomination will be incorrect etc.?


----------



## NB

VadZhen said:


> Dear forumites,
> Does anyone know the process of the receipt of "updated" emails by GT officer? We all know that officers do not answer us about the receipt, only we can see the automatic response from the system. So the question is whether "updated" emails are processed previously as officers receive them or the emails are just accumulated together until there is the EOI queue. Could officerы deal with all the updates, because jobs, target sectors may change, and at the same time, the form nomination will be incorrect etc.?


DHA is not as transparent as we would like it to be
Internal processes are not a matter of public domain
Cheers


----------



## HarveyYoung

Just got the golden email yesterday!

My timeline :
03 February 2022: EOI submitted
08 February 2022: Invitation received
17 February 2022: Visa lodged
22 February 2022: GRANTED!
Medical was done previously on my 485 application.

My profile: PhD in Chemical Engineering. Energy sector. 10 papers, ~500 citations, 2 patents, dozens keynotes + awards + fellowships, nomination from industry.

It was a long journey with this program. I submitted my first EOI on 08/2020 and got rejection after 9 months of waiting. This is my second EOI and I'm very grateful that it was successful. I was expecting another year of waiting, so it was a big surprise that everything was done within a month! 

I'm also greatly appreciated the comments and support from this forum. This is actually the place where I learn the most. Reading this thread from begining to end, it was gold for my application. And it's time for my contribution. Just want to share with you some lessons I've learnt from my success story, and also my failure:

Be concise and straightforward on your EOI. GTO is definitely not an expert in your field so better make it easy for them to digest your talent. Avoid too complex and technical languages, tell them about yourself in a way that a high school student would understand.
Sell yourself at a reasonable price! Don't make too bold statement that your talent will blow everyone away or your work is transforming an industry (trust me I did that before 😆). The second time I was much more humble, stating the fact that my work is creating a few more jobs within the company. And that was good enough.
If you see rooms for improvement, take it! After got rejected, I was keen to resubmit my second EOI. I was a PhD student at that time. I graduated in 10/2021 and I was dying to resubmit, but then decided to wait until finalising my postdoc appointment. After the postdoc, I realised that my project will got media release, so waited another month for it to come. Only until Feb 2022 I resubmitted, and that's the end of the story... Of course it also depends on your circumstances, timing is key in many cases. But I think if you see room to improve yourself, definitely take it to make yourself an attractive talent (and you may find love at first sight like I did )

This is definitely not migration advice, just a guy thought.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## VIP006

Hi Need advice in 858 Visa Application. Is it straight forward or its better to hire a migration agent? Indication will help. Documents as submitted along with EOI are good enough or their English still needs to be redrafted?


----------



## NB

VIP006 said:


> Hi Need advice in 858 Visa Application. Is it straight forward or its better to hire a migration agent? Indication will help. Documents as submitted along with EOI are good enough or their English still needs to be redrafted?


Many applicants have successfully used big agents like Fragomen 
They don’t come cheap
So you can talk to them and take a decision 
Cheers


----------



## VIP006

Hello for attachments to visa on IMMI account did identity document needs to be certified or can be attached with out certification. Looking for points from one who had applied for 858 visa.


----------



## hl6666

Hi folks, I would like to share my news, which I have been waiting for 1 yr 3 months. 

First EOI submission date: June, 2020 ( as 2nd year PhD student), 
which got rejected after four-month processing.
Second EOI submission date: 21st December 2020,
On 1st March 2022 invitation code was received

Profile:
Ph.D. conferred by Australian University this February,
Now acting as a first-year Postdoc in the US, working in health industries,
Citation: 185
16 papers, 14 out of the 16 fall under the Q1 regime, with a total impact factor above 70. 
Very few conference talks and awards.

Hope this can help guys who are still waiting! Wish my visa application will be smooth!


----------



## It's time to fly

hl6666 said:


> Hi folks, I would like to share my news, which I have been waiting for 1 yr 3 months.
> 
> First EOI submission date: June, 2020 ( as 2nd year PhD student),
> which got rejected after four-month processing.
> Second EOI submission date: 21st December 2020,
> On 1st March 2022 invitation code was received
> 
> Profile:
> Ph.D. conferred by Australian University this February,
> Now acting as a first-year Postdoc in the US, working in health industries,
> Citation: 185
> 16 papers, 14 out of the 16 fall under the Q1 regime, with a total impact factor above 70.
> Very few conference talks and awards.
> 
> Hope this can help guys who are still waiting! Wish my visa application will be smooth!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## VIP006

hl6666 said:


> Hi folks, I would like to share my news, which I have been waiting for 1 yr 3 months.
> 
> First EOI submission date: June, 2020 ( as 2nd year PhD student),
> which got rejected after four-month processing.
> Second EOI submission date: 21st December 2020,
> On 1st March 2022 invitation code was received
> 
> Profile:
> Ph.D. conferred by Australian University this February,
> Now acting as a first-year Postdoc in the US, working in health industries,
> Citation: 185
> 16 papers, 14 out of the 16 fall under the Q1 regime, with a total impact factor above 70.
> Very few conference talks and awards.
> 
> Hope this can help guys who are still waiting! Wish my visa application will be smooth!


Congratulating. It must be a Hercules mental task to keep up with slow pace of these visa clearances.


----------



## VIP006

NB said:


> Many applicants have successfully used big agents like Fragomen
> They don’t come cheap
> So you can talk to them and take a decision
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your valuable inputs and active participation in keeping the thread alive.


----------



## hl6666

VIP006 said:


> Congratulating. It must be a Hercules mental task to keep up with slow pace of these visa clearances.


I would say in the first few months it is true, but I was distracted by other important things afterward. If your profile is stronger enough, a few days or months can be expected


----------



## rayli

Hi All, 

It maybe a dumm question. How would I know if they have already sent invitation or refuse email. I checked my junk email daily but still not sure if I could possibly miss any.

Anyway to check?

Best


----------



## VIP006

rayli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It maybe a dumm question. How would I know if they have already sent invitation or refuse email. I checked my junk email daily but still not sure if I could possibly miss any.
> 
> Anyway to check?
> 
> Best


Pl check if you have received e-mail from [email protected].


----------



## rayli

VIP006 said:


> Pl check if you have received e-mail from [email protected].


Thanks. I was hoping there is other way..... Sent an email to them with my updated achievements and new job couple of months ago, but no response.


----------



## Adv9871

Does anybody know how many places out of the 15000 places reserved for GTI (Visa 858) has already been filled by Jan or Feb 2022?

"In 2021-2022, there are 15,000 places available under the program. "






Global Talent Independent program (GTI)


The program is designed to attract skilled migrants at the top future-focused fields to Australia.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## bohimei

I wanted to ask if an applicant were to apply for GTI visa along with his child who will be migrating, can she not list her husband as dependant on the application. That is in the case that the husband won't be migrating and won't be applying for the visa. FYI if you list the non-migrating family members on the application, a health check and police check is also warranted for them.


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi Folks,

What documents should I provide in this section other than form1000


----------



## DocHarp

ifithegr8 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> What documents should I provide in this section other than form1000
> 
> View attachment 101229


I added anything applicable listed in that drop-down menu. 

Nominator’s CV and a letter of recommendation (that his boss wrote for him about his contribution to the company. Of note, it was an old letter and not specifically written for my app but it demonstrated his reputation on the field)
The additional statement that’s requested on form 1000, expanding on form 1000
A copy of my nominator’s passport bio page


----------



## Adv9871

Hi All,

I have a question about the secondary applicants. I will be including my kids in the application and they do not have the National Identification Number / Card (Aadhar no.) from India. They have the passports and the birth certificate. while filling in the 858 visa application, it gives a message that application without National Identification can cause significant delays, and ask for the reason for not having such number / card.

What will be the real impact of not having Aadhar Card? Will it really cause delay or in worst case their visa denied? Has anybody faced such situation? How did you satisfy the case officer?

FYI they have previously entered Australia on visitor visa, and do have the valid Dependent Pass in Singapore now.


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question about the secondary applicants. I will be including my kids in the application and they do not have the National Identification Number / Card (Aadhar no.) from India. They have the passports and the birth certificate. while filling in the 858 visa application, it gives a message that application without National Identification can cause significant delays, and ask for the reason for not having such number / card.
> 
> What will be the real impact of not having Aadhar Card? Will it really cause delay or in worst case their visa denied? Has anybody faced such situation? How did you satisfy the case officer?
> 
> FYI they have previously entered Australia on visitor visa, and do have the valid Dependent Pass in Singapore now.


If they have the birth certificate, not having AAdhaar for kids is not a big deal
Cheers


----------



## Helicase

Hello!
today my husband got two additional requests to add to his EOI which was initially submitted in December 2020. He will reply in a day or two but I wanted to ask if anybody here had this situation within last couple of months, what are the odds of getting UID after he reply with additional info and how long it takes for this visa to be processed?


----------



## Helicase

Another question for those who applied - do they recognise old and expired IELTS results with higher scores then functional English or they have to be new/valid? 
Are there any other alternative proofs that one has functional English? thank you!


----------



## Bayleaf

Helicase said:


> Hello!
> today my husband got two additional requests to add to his EOI which was initially submitted in December 2020. He will reply in a day or two but I wanted to ask if anybody here had this situation within last couple of months, what are the odds of getting UID after he reply with additional info and how long it takes for this visa to be processed?


No standard answer for this, every case is different. Some received invitation, some didn't receive invitation; some heard back within weeks, some waited longer.
Anyway, RFI is certainly better than outright rejection, so consider this as the last pitch to get UID and provide all requested documents/evidence.



Helicase said:


> Another question for those who applied - do they recognise old and expired IELTS results with higher scores then functional English or they have to be new/valid?
> Are there any other alternative proofs that one has functional English? thank you!


As far as I know, for Englisht Test like IELTS, it needs to be done within a certain timeframe. For GTI, the validity of the results is "12 months before you applied for the visa ". (Source)
There are other options, for example if your husband has completed his tertiary degree where all teaching instruction was in English. (Read here for more info)
There's also the option to pay an extra AUD4,890 (known as second instalment) in addition to the visa application fee for applicants who don't meet the English requirement.


----------



## Helicase

Bayleaf said:


> No standard answer for this, every case is different. Some received invitation, some didn't receive invitation; some heard back within weeks, some waited longer.
> Anyway, RFI is certainly better than outright rejection, so consider this as the last pitch to get UID and provide all requested documents/evidence.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, for Englisht Test like IELTS, it needs to be done within a certain timeframe. For GTI, the validity of the results is "12 months before you applied for the visa ". (Source)
> There are other options, for example if your husband has completed his tertiary degree where all teaching instruction was in English. (Read here for more info)
> There's also the option to pay an extra AUD4,890 (known as second instalment) in addition to the visa application fee for applicants who don't meet the English requirement.



Thank you very much, this is very helpful! We will add to RFI and hope for the best. As for the English proof, he will do a test soon.
Another bit we have dilemma on is that I will soon hold a student visa and we plan to potentially apply for GTI from Australia. Any thoughts if this is something immigration will see fit or could ruin our chances for PR?
We are doing this since my student visa is available and don't want to spend too much time waiting for the reply for the whole GTI process.


----------



## Adv9871

Hi

Please help me with the below questions at the application stage of visa 858. 

The Application in Immiaccount at page 15 ask for the questions an applicant is supposed to have already explained as part of the EOI, and similar questions are also there in Form 1000, filled in by the Nominator. As we all know these questions are about applicant's professional field, prominence in profession, how the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to Australian community, and why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment?, applicant's skills and experience etc. The "character" limit in these fields is 300 only. 

My questions: 

1. Is it strictly 300 characters only? Will I not able to submit application, if i write up more than 300 characters?

2. Is it okay to copy paste the arguments made in EOI as answer to these questions, or we have to draft something again? What the successful applicants has done?

Will you please share your approach in answering these questions in the visa application?


----------



## ImmiAU

advNB said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me with the below questions at the application stage of visa 858.
> 
> The Application in Immiaccount at page 15 ask for the questions an applicant is supposed to have already explained as part of the EOI, and similar questions are also there in Form 1000, filled in by the Nominator. As we all know these questions are about applicant's professional field, prominence in profession, how the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to Australian community, and why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment?, applicant's skills and experience etc. The "character" limit in these fields is 300 only.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Is it strictly 300 characters only? Will I not able to submit application, if i write up more than 300 characters?
> 
> 2. Is it okay to copy paste the arguments made in EOI as answer to these questions, or we have to draft something again? What the successful applicants has done?
> 
> Will you please share your approach in answering these questions in the visa application?


Don't worry.
according by the data before, over 98%+ applications with UID will be granted . 
So you have been chosen, what you fill is not a serious problem. if you want express yourself well you can attach any your documents. And it's a different step of the whole procedure, you can reuse any documents, even don't need to change. 
However you had better keep it legal and accurate for this is a formal official process.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Got the s56 request yesterday and the detailed description/queries as below:

1. I got one s56 requesting "Translated copy of Police clearance". I previously submitted PCC that had some Arabic + English mixed. In this case, I have asked a Naati translator to provide the English translated copy of the "Criminal Record". My question is where to upload the translated PCC (e.g., Criminal Record)? Under "*Additional Documents/ Other Documents*" or under "*Received/ Character History, Evidence of EGYPT*". Please suggest

2. s56 regarding Health Examination: Yesterday got the s56 request regarding Health Examination. However, I checked today that my ongoing Health Assessment is completed today with "no action required". In this case, how can I upload the "Health Examination" request on immi?


----------



## Adv9871

Is it possible to include my mother in my 858 application? For last 6-7 years I am living abroad along with wife and kids, while my mother live in India. My mother is fully dependent on me and only i support her.


----------



## Bayleaf

Helicase said:


> Thank you very much, this is very helpful! We will add to RFI and hope for the best. As for the English proof, he will do a test soon.
> Another bit we have dilemma on is that I will soon hold a student visa and we plan to potentially apply for GTI from Australia. Any thoughts if this is something immigration will see fit or could ruin our chances for PR?
> We are doing this since my student visa is available and don't want to spend too much time waiting for the reply for the whole GTI process.


Provided you have genuine interest in pursuing education in Australia, I personally don't think there's any conflict between these two. But do keep in mind that if you are granted GTI before your student visa, you must cancel your student visa application immediately or if it gets approved, your GTI can be overwritten by the student visa.



advNB said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me with the below questions at the application stage of visa 858.
> 
> The Application in Immiaccount at page 15 ask for the questions an applicant is supposed to have already explained as part of the EOI, and similar questions are also there in Form 1000, filled in by the Nominator. As we all know these questions are about applicant's professional field, prominence in profession, how the applicant's settlement in Australia be an asset to Australian community, and why the applicant would have no difficulty in obtaining employment?, applicant's skills and experience etc. The "character" limit in these fields is 300 only.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Is it strictly 300 characters only? Will I not able to submit application, if i write up more than 300 characters?
> 
> 2. Is it okay to copy paste the arguments made in EOI as answer to these questions, or we have to draft something again? What the successful applicants has done?
> 
> Will you please share your approach in answering these questions in the visa application?


1. My thoughts on following characters or words limit.
2. Read my response for question #5.



Jingbo Wang said:


> Got the s56 request yesterday and the detailed description/queries as below:
> 
> 1. I got one s56 requesting "Translated copy of Police clearance". I previously submitted PCC that had some Arabic + English mixed. In this case, I have asked a Naati translator to provide the English translated copy of the "Criminal Record". My question is where to upload the translated PCC (e.g., Criminal Record)? Under "*Additional Documents/ Other Documents*" or under "*Received/ Character History, Evidence of EGYPT*". Please suggest
> 
> 2. s56 regarding Health Examination: Yesterday got the s56 request regarding Health Examination. However, I checked today that my ongoing Health Assessment is completed today with "no action required". In this case, how can I upload the "Health Examination" request on immi?


1. I would choose "*Received/ Character History, Evidence of EGYPT*"
2. Shouldn't need to do anything in this case. Once you are sure that you have fulfilled all s56 requests, remember to click the "_*I confirm I have provided information as requested*_" button so that your application can be proceed further.



advNB said:


> Is it possible to include my mother in my 858 application? For last 6-7 years I am living abroad along with wife and kids, while my mother live in India. My mother is fully dependent on me and only i support her.


To the best of my knowledge, no. You might consider other visa options once you receive GTI visa.

From the Home Affairs website:
What does "Members of the family unit" mean?​For visa purposes, you are a member of the main applicant's family unit if you are:​
the main applicant's spouse or de facto partner
the main applicant's child, or their partner's child, who is not engaged, married or in a de facto relationship and is:
aged under 18 years, or
aged 18 to 23 years and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner, or
aged 23 years or older and dependent on the main applicant or the main applicant's partner due to a partial or total physical or mental disability

the dependent child of the child above


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi, 
I am in process of filing the application. I have not been granted my PhD degree just yet (could be a couple of months). What documents should I upload in this section to make it strong?

I believe I should upload the following:
1. Educational documents
2. Certifications and memberships
3. Letter saying that degree is submitted and no changes required
4. Resume
5. All publications
6. Patent award documents


----------



## Tplshams

Hello Everyone,

The other time I came here to ask what my chances are to get an invitation in the absence of a nomination form and was given 0%. Now I got someone that wants to nominate me and *would like to know how to send the form to them* as I've not received any response from my EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## FooFighters

Tplshams said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The other time I came here to ask what my chances are to get an invitation in the absence of a nomination form and was given 0%. Now I got someone that wants to nominate me and *would like to know how to send the form to them* as I've not received any response from my EOI.
> 
> Thanks.


The answer is in here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...forms/online-forms/global-talent-contact-form


----------



## Jazmyn

Hi,

I received my GTI (visa 858 invitation) and applied last week. The GTO has come back with some queries requesting additional information on ability to obtain future employment. I hold a PhD and am already employed in the health industries sector but currently do not meet the salary threshold. Could anyone share their experiences with me to suggest how I can demonstrate that I meet the salary threshold in future? Apart from job advertisements what else can I show?
Thanks,
J


----------



## ifithegr8

Jazmyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my GTI (visa 858 invitation) and applied last week. The GTO has come back with some queries requesting additional information on ability to obtain future employment. I hold a PhD and am already employed in the health industries sector but currently do not meet the salary threshold. Could anyone share their experiences with me to suggest how I can demonstrate that I meet the salary threshold in future? Apart from job advertisements what else can I show?
> Thanks,
> J


Did you upload the offer letter or employment contract?


----------



## Jazmyn

ifithegr8 said:


> Did you upload the offer letter or employment contract?


Yes, I did upload my current employment contract for the next 2 years and the payslips too.


----------



## ifithegr8

Jazmyn said:


> Yes, I did upload my current employment contract for the next 2 years and the payslips too.


Thats bizarre. I am not sure. Well, you can again provide the job contract and say that you have already been able to obtain employment. As time goes by your experience will grow and you would be able to gain better salaries.


----------



## Jazmyn

ifithegr8 said:


> Thats bizarre. I am not sure. Well, you can again provide the job contract and say that you have already been able to obtain employment. As time goes by your experience will grow and you would be able to gain better salaries.


Thank you.


----------



## DocHarp

Jazmyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my GTI (visa 858 invitation) and applied last week. The GTO has come back with some queries requesting additional information on ability to obtain future employment. I hold a PhD and am already employed in the health industries sector but currently do not meet the salary threshold. Could anyone share their experiences with me to suggest how I can demonstrate that I meet the salary threshold in future? Apart from job advertisements what else can I show?
> Thanks,
> J


This _is_ bizarre. I was invited as a PhD in the same sector and wasn’t employed at the time of my EOI or approval. Maybe they are tightening the requirements? I did the following and suggest you consider the same (in addition to the above suggestion):

I attached a statement explaining what my last job/salary was, why I resigned, and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I included ads for the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) jobs from Seek.com.au that I could probably actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter for each job). Since those jobs were still less than the income threshold, I also included a few sentences explicitly stating that I was a recent grad but expected to reach a high income within a few years.

Good luck.


----------



## Jazmyn

DocHarp said:


> This _is_ bizarre. I was invited as a PhD in the same sector and wasn’t employed at the time of my EOI or approval. Maybe they are tightening the requirements? I did the following and suggest you consider the same (in addition to the above suggestion):
> 
> I attached a statement explaining what my last job/salary was, why I resigned, and most importantly, why I am still highly employable. I included ads for the top 3 most relevant (and highest paying) jobs from Seek.com.au that I could probably actually get. I then wrote a paragraph on each explaining why I am qualified for the position (essentially a mini cover letter for each job). Since those jobs were still less than the income threshold, I also included a few sentences explicitly stating that I was a recent grad but expected to reach a high income within a few years.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi DocHarp,

Thanks for your response. It is very helpful. I shall keep that in mind when I draft my response to their queries.

Kind regards,
J


----------



## VadZhen

Jazmyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my GTI (visa 858 invitation) and applied last week. The GTO has come back with some queries requesting additional information on ability to obtain future employment. I hold a PhD and am already employed in the health industries sector but currently do not meet the salary threshold. Could anyone share their experiences with me to suggest how I can demonstrate that I meet the salary threshold in future? Apart from job advertisements what else can I show?
> Thanks,
> J


When did you get PhD? If you have recent PhD degree, it should have been enough to prove that you would be able to attain the high income threshold. If not, you must follow the previous advice


----------



## Jazmyn

VadZhen said:


> When did you get PhD? If you have recent PhD degree, it should have been enough to prove that you would be able to attain the high income threshold. If not, you must follow the previous advice


I got my PhD in August 2021. Thanks!


----------



## bgt

Which month EOI is proceeding now ??


----------



## himagiri19

bgt said:


> Which month EOI is proceeding now ??


I guess December 2020.


----------



## ifithegr8

We left our home country in 2017 and came here in Australia for PhD. We have not traveled outside of Australia since today. We did attach police certificate in 2017 and have the same.

Questions are 

1. can I use that for application or I need to apply again? 
2. Should I submit the application and upload later?


----------



## NB

ifithegr8 said:


> We left our home country in 2017 and came here in Australia for PhD. We have not traveled outside of Australia since today. We did attach police certificate in 2017 and have the same.
> 
> Questions are
> 
> 1. can I use that for application or I need to apply again?
> 2. Should I submit the application and upload later?


1. The PCC are valid only for a year, so you will have to get new ones
2. You can submit the application and upload the PCC when you get them
Cheers


----------



## gunnyv

Hi, I am based in Singapore and earn 151305 AUD as my Base Salary. If I include Bonus, I am paid around 160K.
Also I am paid another 12K under Supplementary _Retirement_ Scheme.
Am I eligible to apply for GTI with my current salary?


----------



## NB

gunnyv said:


> Hi, I am based in Singapore and earn 151305 AUD as my Base Salary. If I include Bonus, I am paid around 160K.
> Also I am paid another 12K under Supplementary _Retirement_ Scheme.
> Am I eligible to apply for GTI with my current salary?


Salary is a very small part of the entire package that you bring to the table
Do you meet the other big criteria like PhD and being in top of your field etc
Cheers


----------



## gunnyv

NB said:


> Salary is a very small part of the entire package that you bring to the table
> Do you meet the other big criteria like PhD and being in top of your field etc
> Cheers


I am a normal Engineering Graduate have 13 years of experience in IT.
Currently working as Network Engineer for a Big Bank in Singapore and hold internationally Valid certifications like CCIE which has high demand in my Industry.


----------



## ggvis

Hey, frens! Got my golden letter a couple of days ago. I learnt a lot from this thread and happy to share my timeline&profile:

EOI Submitted: late-Dec 2020
Invitation Email: mid-Feb 2022
Visa Application Lodged: early-March (health examination one day after the visa application lodged) 
Visa Grant: only 4 working days since the visa application lodged

My profile:
Health industry, Phd graduate (AU), working at an AU uni, salary below the threshold, 10+ publications (almost all Q1 and 1st authored) and some conference presentations.

I had been waiting anxiously. Happy it finally turns out to be a positive outcome after 15 months.

Good luck, my fren!


----------



## Aarushi1420

Guys a quick question, my husband submitted EOI today for 858 visa, We didn't receive any email confirmation or auto response. Is this normal?

By the way congrats to all the members who received their gold email


----------



## appu2020

Aarushi1420 said:


> Guys a quick question, my husband submitted EOI today for 858 visa, We didn't receive any email confirmation or auto response. Is this normal?
> 
> By the way congrats to all the members who received their gold email


Yes. No confirmation email is sent out on submission of the EOI. If there is no error during submission, that means it’s been submitted successfully.


----------



## Aarushi1420

appu2020 said:


> Yes. No confirmation email is sent out on submission of the EOI. If there is no error during submission, that means it’s been submitted successfully.


Thank you for the quick response, I was worried 😂


----------



## user2022

my case: I am an offshore applicant.
submitted EOI in Dec 2020 without nominator: no response
again resubmitted EOI in sept 2021 with nominator: visa invitation came in March 2022 (Few extra documents sent on Feb 2022)
about me: PhD early 2021, health industries, first author papers 10 (most of them above IF 5), ~250 citations, other papers 5, conference presentations (domestic/international) >10
full scholarships during my undergrad, masters and phd, few best presentation award in conferences, peer-reviewed papers >10
currently doing job (post doc) salary 60K (in AUD)/ year
lets see how it goes
any help needed message me
all the best, this thread was so helpful, good luck folks
visa application and medical very soon, hopefully everything goes well (fingers crossed)
Just sharing as it might be helpful to candidates like me. No other reasons


----------



## Jingbo Wang

submitted s56 (English translated copy of PCC Egypt as requested in s56) 10 days ago. No news after that, still in "Further assessment". Is such delay normal?


----------



## user2022

Jingbo Wang said:


> submitted s56 (English translated copy of PCC Egypt as requested in s56) 10 days ago. No news after that, still in "Further assessment". Is such delay normal?


 Not sure. But I have a question. I need 3 pcc from 3 diff countries. Home country(got recent pcc), current residing (got recent pcc) one and the third one where I left in 2017 and never returned back. When I left the third country in 2017 the same week I obtained pcc. can i use the old pcc? even though its expired i have not entered the country. 

Acc to immigration website "We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.
Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:

the time you turned 16 up to the issue date
or
the whole time you were in the country
*We may ask you to provide a new police certificate if you have returned to the country after your previous certificate has expired."*

what do you think guys? will my pcc which was issued when i left the country and i never visited again work? suggestions are welcome


----------



## SB_0811

Hello all, 

I have just received my UID today. I had a few questions :

1) I submitted my EOI through a lawyer who helped me in preparing all the documents (Form 1000, nomination letters , Cover letter etc). For lodging the visa, should I still go with the lawyer or should I just apply by myself since I have all documents with me ?

2) I came to Australia in 2017 and was in India before that. I have an Indian PCC from August 2020, would I be okay with that or should I apply for new one ?



About me : Recent PhD graduate (Aug 2021), Health Industries, 4 published First author Papers (2 under preparation); Salary > FWHIT. 

Timeline : 
EOI Submission - 9 Oct 2021
EOI Updated : 18 Feb 2022 (New job with Salary > FWHIT)
UID Received : 17 Mar 2022


----------



## NB

SB_0811 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just received my UID today. I had a few questions :
> 
> 1) I submitted my EOI through a lawyer who helped me in preparing all the documents (Form 1000, nomination letters , Cover letter etc). For lodging the visa, should I still go with the lawyer or should I just apply by myself since I have all documents with me ?
> 
> 2) I came to Australia in 2017 and was in India before that. I have an Indian PCC from August 2020, would I be okay with that or should I apply for new one ?
> 
> 
> 
> About me : Recent PhD graduate (Aug 2021), Health Industries, 4 published First author Papers (2 under preparation); Salary > FWHIT.
> 
> Timeline :
> EOI Submission - 9 Oct 2021
> EOI Updated : 18 Feb 2022 (New job with Salary > FWHIT)
> UID Received : 17 Mar 2022


If you have the time and temperament to fill the forms, you can apply directly
The pcc is valid for only one year from the date of issue, so you would need a new one
Cheers


----------



## darkknight5500

I would suggest you to apply directly. Also, stay away from the migration agent that has been mentioned throughout this forum as the “best”. They messed up our application big time. And, you have to pay a fortune to use their device. We received the visa grant though. If you have the UID, then it’s just a matter of filling in some details in and submitting the documents correctly.


SB_0811 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just received my UID today. I had a few questions :
> 
> 1) I submitted my EOI through a lawyer who helped me in preparing all the documents (Form 1000, nomination letters , Cover letter etc). For lodging the visa, should I still go with the lawyer or should I just apply by myself since I have all documents with me ?
> 
> 2) I came to Australia in 2017 and was in India before that. I have an Indian PCC from August 2020, would I be okay with that or should I apply for new one ?
> 
> 
> 
> About me : Recent PhD graduate (Aug 2021), Health Industries, 4 published First author Papers (2 under preparation); Salary > FWHIT.
> 
> Timeline :
> EOI Submission - 9 Oct 2021
> EOI Updated : 18 Feb 2022 (New job with Salary > FWHIT)
> UID Received : 17 Mar 2022


----------



## user2022

SB_0811 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just received my UID today. I had a few questions :
> 
> 1) I submitted my EOI through a lawyer who helped me in preparing all the documents (Form 1000, nomination letters , Cover letter etc). For lodging the visa, should I still go with the lawyer or should I just apply by myself since I have all documents with me ?
> 
> 2) I came to Australia in 2017 and was in India before that. I have an Indian PCC from August 2020, would I be okay with that or should I apply for new one ?
> 
> 
> 
> About me : Recent PhD graduate (Aug 2021), Health Industries, 4 published First author Papers (2 under preparation); Salary > FWHIT.
> 
> Timeline :
> EOI Submission - 9 Oct 2021
> EOI Updated : 18 Feb 2022 (New job with Salary > FWHIT)
> UID Received : 17 Mar 2022


Hi, You can easily do the visa lodgement. It is mostly the same. During EOI I remember compiling whole pdf of (achievements, degrees, papers etc) 4mb so the quality was not good after compression. Now you can upload separate documents (<50) of 4 mb size (each) so its easy.I completed and submitted my forms today. I have medical monday next week. I used old pcc from one of the countries which should work but not sure. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## sdgupta76

Hi, I submitted EOI in Dec 2022 and it was successful. I submitted documents and paid fees on 13 Mar 2022. However, I got the response today that they nominator was not in the database for Australian PR and asked me to check whether he is an eligible new zealand resident.. After deep dive, my nominator confirmed that he is SCV. However for my application I need to have a protected SCV. Protected SCV is one who was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001 or came into Australia in 3 months time i.e. by 26 May 2001. However upon checking with my nominator, he mentioned that he arrived in Australia on 7 July 2001. With this information shall I proceed with the application or should withdraw the application.


----------



## aguslatief

Hello, 

Is there anyone here who had a successful GTI application with support of lawyer/ immigration agent. Kindly share recommended lawyer that you have a positive experience with.

Thank you.


----------



## thamlrdc

Hi, What is FWHIT mean? Thanks


----------



## user2022

sdgupta76 said:


> Hi, I submitted EOI in Dec 2022 and it was successful. I submitted documents and paid fees on 13 Mar 2022. However, I got the response today that they nominator was not in the database for Australian PR and asked me to check whether he is an eligible new zealand resident.. After deep dive, my nominator confirmed that he is SCV. However for my application I need to have a protected SCV. Protected SCV is one who was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001 or came into Australia in 3 months time i.e. by 26 May 2001. However upon checking with my nominator, he mentioned that he arrived in Australia on 7 July 2001. With this information shall I proceed with the application or should withdraw the application.


hey so sorry to hear that. I guess withdrawing is a right choice and finding a new nominator is a good thing to move forward (if you still want to go for it). will they refund you? best wishes bro. really sad to know this. keep updating.


----------



## user2022

thamlrdc said:


> Hi, What is FWHIT mean? Thanks


please check fair work commission website its clearly mentioned there. also global talent immigration website has also clearly explained the fair work high income threshold (FWHIT) in regards to GTI


----------



## thamlrdc

user2022 said:


> please check fair work commission website its clearly mentioned there. also global talent immigration website has also clearly explained the fair work high income threshold (FWHIT) in regards to GTI


Many thanks


----------



## user2022

aguslatief said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone here who had a successful GTI application with support of lawyer/ immigration agent. Kindly share recommended lawyer that you have a positive experience with.
> 
> Thank you.


I just have experience of requesting quote from them. Man, they are so expensive.. their charge (excluding immigration charges) ranged from 4000-20,000 AUD. do it yourself brother, just research by yourself and take your time in preparing documents. cheers


----------



## sailin329

Hi, everyone, if you have any suggestions, please help me.😢 My EOI has been under consideration for 15 months (submitted in January 2021), and I have not heard anything back till now. Unfortunately, I found my previous email address that was used to submit the EOI is disabled and I have tried to update a few information with my new email address, but as the home affair do not reply anything, how could I know that they have updated my new email for notifying me the outcome?


----------



## user2022

sailin329 said:


> Hi, everyone, if you have any suggestions, please help me.😢 My EOI has been under consideration for 15 months (submitted in January 2021), and I have not heard anything back till now. Unfortunately, I found my previous email address that was used to submit the EOI is disabled and I have tried to update a few information with my new email address, but as the home affair do not reply anything, how could I know that they have updated my new email for notifying me the outcome?


Hi, one thing what i have heard is to send any info or documents with your passport number and name in the subject of your email. I also updated documents last month. the subject of my email was: _Regarding pending EOI of MY NAME Passport No. ***** further documentation_. I wrote a clear and straightforward email. 1 month after this email I got invitation (total wait time for me was 5 and half months). hope this helps. Good luck and best wishes


----------



## Helicase

Partner just got the invitation to apply for GTI. How long it takes to get a grant if applying offshore?

Does anybody know how can visa refusal/rejection affect further visa applications, for example a student visa in the future?

We are excited but we don't want to rush with decision and ruin our chances for later visa options..


----------



## ImmiAU

Helicase said:


> Partner just got the invitation to apply for GTI. How long it takes to get a grant if applying offshore?
> 
> Does anybody know how can visa refusal/rejection affect further visa applications, for example a student visa in the future?
> 
> We are excited but we don't want to rush with decision and ruin our chances for later visa options..


The most difficult thing is the inviatation. Over 98%+ applicant will be granted. So normaly you will not be refused. And PR is generally better than other visas.
So if you're invited suggest you apply to obtain 5 years and even more unlimited permition unless you have other considerations.


----------



## sailin329

user2022 said:


> Hi, one thing what i have heard is to send any info or documents with your passport number and name in the subject of your email. I also updated documents last month. the subject of my email was: _Regarding pending EOI of MY NAME Passport No. ***** further documentation_. I wrote a clear and straightforward email. 1 month after this email I got invitation (total wait time for me was 5 and half months). hope this helps. Good luck and best wishes


Thank you! Just received my invitation code today with my new email address!


----------



## gracespeakss

HarveyYoung said:


> Just got the golden email yesterday!
> 
> My timeline :
> 03 February 2022: EOI submitted
> 08 February 2022: Invitation received
> 17 February 2022: Visa lodged
> 22 February 2022: GRANTED!
> Medical was done previously on my 485 application.
> 
> My profile: PhD in Chemical Engineering. Energy sector. 10 papers, ~500 citations, 2 patents, dozens keynotes + awards + fellowships, nomination from industry.
> 
> It was a long journey with this program. I submitted my first EOI on 08/2020 and got rejection after 9 months of waiting. This is my second EOI and I'm very grateful that it was successful. I was expecting another year of waiting, so it was a big surprise that everything was done within a month!
> 
> I'm also greatly appreciated the comments and support from this forum. This is actually the place where I learn the most. Reading this thread from begining to end, it was gold for my application. And it's time for my contribution. Just want to share with you some lessons I've learnt from my success story, and also my failure:
> 
> Be concise and straightforward on your EOI. GTO is definitely not an expert in your field so better make it easy for them to digest your talent. Avoid too complex and technical languages, tell them about yourself in a way that a high school student would understand.
> Sell yourself at a reasonable price! Don't make too bold statement that your talent will blow everyone away or your work is transforming an industry (trust me I did that before 😆). The second time I was much more humble, stating the fact that my work is creating a few more jobs within the company. And that was good enough.
> If you see rooms for improvement, take it! After got rejected, I was keen to resubmit my second EOI. I was a PhD student at that time. I graduated in 10/2021 and I was dying to resubmit, but then decided to wait until finalising my postdoc appointment. After the postdoc, I realised that my project will got media release, so waited another month for it to come. Only until Feb 2022 I resubmitted, and that's the end of the story... Of course it also depends on your circumstances, timing is key in many cases. But I think if you see room to improve yourself, definitely take it to make yourself an attractive talent (and you may find love at first sight like I did )
> 
> This is definitely not migration advice, just a guy thought.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> [/QUOTE
> Congratulations


----------



## gracespeakss

Just joined the community and read a lot. 
I will like to ask what are my chances as an applied mathematician. Got my PhD in applied mathematics 2020, resumed postdoc in 2021-2022 and got renewed again for another year till 2023. I have 13 publications and two under review, attended five conferences, got funded for my PhD, got funded for the present postdoc by the university, won a student travel prize, received several letters of honour and appreciation for innovative ideas, project oh USB for high school students, letter of appreciation on community service, several works on EDI (Equity, Diversity and inclusion) and a member of professional bodies including AustMS.
With the above, I intend to apply for the GTI.
I await and appreciate your responses.
Thanks


----------



## NB

gracespeakss said:


> Just joined the community and read a lot.
> I will like to ask what are my chances as an applied mathematician. Got my PhD in applied mathematics 2020, resumed postdoc in 2021-2022 and got renewed again for another year till 2023. I have 13 publications and two under review, attended five conferences, got funded for my PhD, got funded for the present postdoc by the university, won a student travel prize, received several letters of honour and appreciation for innovative ideas, project oh USB for high school students, letter of appreciation on community service, several works on EDI (Equity, Diversity and inclusion) and a member of professional bodies including AustMS.
> With the above, I intend to apply for the GTI.
> I await and appreciate your responses.
> Thanks


Are you working ?
If not what’s your likely salary ?
Cheers


----------



## gracespeakss

NB said:


> Are you working ?
> If not what’s your likely salary ?
> Cheers


Currently a postdoctoral research fellow


----------



## avm9

Thanks all, just joined the community and read a lot of interesting stuff.
For my case, I applied EOI in the Digitech sector on 08th March 2022. I am an internationally recognized author, speaker, and 8/11 Amazon Web Services cloud certificate holder. I am also meet the salary criteria and I have an Australian citizen as a Nominator. I want to know the chances to get the invitation code and time duration for the outcome.
Appreciate your kind reply.


----------



## gracespeakss

avm9 said:


> Thanks all, just joined the community and read a lot of interesting stuff.
> For my case, I applied EOI in the Digitech sector on 08th March 2022. I am an internationally recognized author, speaker, and 8/11 Amazon Web Services cloud certificate holder. I am also meet the salary criteria and I have an Australian citizen as a Nominator. I want to know the chances to get the invitation code and time duration for the outcome.
> Appreciate your kind reply.


Although I am new to the community too and with what I have read so far, I think for someone like you, you should have high chances.


----------



## avm9

gracespeakss said:


> Although I am new to the community too and with what I have read so far, I think for someone like you, you should have high chances.


Thanks for reply. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Today I got the VISA.

Can anyone guide me, on how to set up medicare? I am an onshore applicant and my wife is offshore. I was on a Temporary Resident (TR) VISA.

Please share with me the instructions on the medicare setup.


----------



## Adv9871

I am completing my application on the Immiaccount for Visa 858. As you know evidence need to be attached for Achievements and ability to be established in Australia. 

I reckon I should be attaching the EOI letter, and all its supporting (transcripts, publications, conference evidences, employment contract, salary etc.) as I attached with the EOI application and updated later.

Q - Is it okay to attach the EOI letter again, and update it wherever necessary for few achievements secured after it was submitted at EOI stage? Similarly updating the evidences quoted in that EOI Letter. Right?

Any tips, inputs from the Applicants who has been granted the visa recently?


----------



## sdgupta76

user2022 said:


> hey so sorry to hear that. I guess withdrawing is a right choice and finding a new nominator is a good thing to move forward (if you still want to go for it). will they refund you? best wishes bro. really sad to know this. keep updating.


Just got to know that my nominator qualifies as a Eligible New Zealand Citizen. He is protected SCV as he was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001. I have submitted his passport details as requested. Now waiting for PCC and health check up and will wait for the outcome.


----------



## ifithegr8

Dear Members,

I have received s56 for the health examination. My booking is on 30th April which is more than 28 days and as per their reply, I need to provide them within that time or send them an email informing them that I cant. The question here is that the email came from noreply address ([email protected]) and I haven't been able to find an email address to reply to. What should I do here?


----------



## sdgupta76

Hi All, 

I have been asked to provide evidence that my nominator has a national reputation in my field of expertise.I have been given following examples. 









My nominator is my manager and we both in a pharmaceutical MNC. He is at Director level position and manages team of subject matter experts from different fields. He do not have any research background and have no association with leading organizations and industry body. I have already provided following documents to support nominator's reputation.
1) His CV from Linkedin
2) statement from him about his expertise and senior level position in company which is covered in Form 1000. 
3) His employment and position in current organization ( he has been associated with the same company since 2000). 

Is this sufficient to support nominators reputation? He did approach his manager to write a letter for him, but the same person has provided me the reference letter and hence may not be correct for him to write it for my nominator.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

ifithegr8 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have received s56 for the health examination. My booking is on 30th April which is more than 28 days and as per their reply, I need to provide them within that time or send them an email informing them that I cant. The question here is that the email came from noreply address ([email protected]) and I haven't been able to find an email address to reply to. What should I do here?


Hello Afnan Bashir congratulations and don’t worry too much-it’s a happy problem to you.


----------



## user2022

sdgupta76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked to provide evidence that my nominator has a national reputation in my field of expertise.I have been given following examples.
> View attachment 101328
> 
> 
> My nominator is my manager and we both in a pharmaceutical MNC. He is at Director level position and manages team of subject matter experts from different fields. He do not have any research background and have no association with leading organizations and industry body. I have already provided following documents to support nominator's reputation.
> 1) His CV from Linkedin
> 2) statement from him about his expertise and senior level position in company which is covered in Form 1000.
> 3) His employment and position in current organization ( he has been associated with the same company since 2000).
> 
> Is this sufficient to support nominators reputation? He did approach his manager to write a letter for him, but the same person has provided me the reference letter and hence may not be correct for him to write it for my nominator.


hey, that's great. Hopefully this will be all right. I do however suggest, it doesn't matter if the specific work of your manager or nominator matches with your work however you guys should be both in same sector. If both of your expertise and work matches that's always a great thing however i think it is always not possible. For example within health sector applicant may be in microbiology and applicant's nominator is expert in cancer research. I think it depends case by case. If your background is very strong and your nominator is highly reputed in a bit different field (but same sector) & a top guy, there is always a possibility. The main thing here I guess is nominator endorsing or supporting your expertise and application. Thus, a nominator should be a guy who is managing a team, who is an expert and is of course able and experience enough to endorse/recommend/support your application. These are my thoughts about your question. We all are in same boat. Good luck everyone. I hope that everyone is successful. This thread is awesome. Fingers crossed.


----------



## user2022

advNB said:


> I am completing my application on the Immiaccount for Visa 858. As you know evidence need to be attached for Achievements and ability to be established in Australia.
> 
> I reckon I should be attaching the EOI letter, and all its supporting (transcripts, publications, conference evidences, employment contract, salary etc.) as I attached with the EOI application and updated later.
> 
> Q - Is it okay to attach the EOI letter again, and update it wherever necessary for few achievements secured after it was submitted at EOI stage? Similarly updating the evidences quoted in that EOI Letter. Right?
> 
> Any tips, inputs from the Applicants who has been granted the visa recently?


hello there, this question also made me think a lot what should be included in the attachments. I think for transcripts, publications, conference evidences there is already a another section. For Achievements and ability to be established in Australia, I think you might include current employment contract, job description, pay slip, yearly performance review from your manager (if possible), job advertisements in Australia which exactly matches your qualification and expertise, any communications with any employers or organizations which gave an positive response about your CV, any interview calls from those organizations. Anything that makes your profile fit in the job sector or business in Australia. You can write a cover letter explaining how your attachments prove that you are expert in your field and you are likely to get employed very easily in Australia. Its all about proving yourself that you are fit and genuine to be established in Australia. Good luck mate! Hope this helps. Fingers crossed. Best wishes to everyone out there. FYI: I have not been granted yet but I have been invited and just submitted my application and completed my medical..... & now waiting.


----------



## user2022

sailin329 said:


> Thank you! Just received my invitation code today with my new email address!


that's awesome. huge congratulations...


----------



## SathyaGovind

Dear Folks,

I received an email from the immigration that MY EOI got rejected due to the following reason.
But I earn above income threshold and submitted my payslips as an additional document 3 months before. And I am doing my post doctorate in Fin tech sector. I submitted my Book Publications and all my achievements. I am not sure whether they have checked my additional documents which i submitted recently.

I really appreciate your advise for my next steps. And to add on, I am an onshore applicant and processed my EOI by the immigration consultant and applied last Feb 2021.

I am really stressed and I think luck is the main criteria here.

_*Your EOI has been assessed against Ministerial Direction no.89. The information you have provided does not adequately demonstrate that you meet eligibility requirements for the Global Talent Visa program.*_
* 
Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:*

*are likely to earn an income in Australia at or above the Fair Work High Income Threshold*
*have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector*
_*are currently prominent in the area*_


----------



## user2022

SathyaGovind said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I received an email from the immigration that MY EOI got rejected due to the following reason.
> But I earn above income threshold and submitted my payslips as an additional document 3 months before. And I am doing my post doctorate in Fin tech sector. I submitted my Book Publications and all my achievements. I am not sure whether they have checked my additional documents which i submitted recently.
> 
> I really appreciate your advise for my next steps. And to add on, I am an onshore applicant and processed my EOI by the immigration consultant and applied last Feb 2021.
> 
> I am really stressed and I think luck is the main criteria here.
> 
> _*Your EOI has been assessed against Ministerial Direction no.89. The information you have provided does not adequately demonstrate that you meet eligibility requirements for the Global Talent Visa program.*_
> *
> Specifically, the information provided did not clearly demonstrate that you:*
> 
> *are likely to earn an income in Australia at or above the Fair Work High Income Threshold*
> *have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a priority sector*
> _*are currently prominent in the area*_


Hey man, Really sorry to hear this. I cannot imagine your stress level. But everything has a bright side. Read all the comments in this thread. If I am not wrong, some of them has similar kind of experience. They resubmitted EOI and finally got invited. I guess sometime preparing documents is a factor. You may have all the requirement but you simply could not represent yourself in documents. Sometimes you forget to include many things in documents which is really strong evidence of your talent. I suggest you to take your time and prepare documents very carefully. Include your every achievements you can think of. All the scholarships, awards, proceedings publication, journal publication, presentations etc. I am pretty much sure you have that talent to be eligible but document presentation might be a factor here. I understand your frustration and stress level, in fact we all do. Don't feel down because of this refusal. Try next time, and prepare well. All the very best, mate! Fingers crossed.


----------



## SathyaGovind

user2022 said:


> Hey man, Really sorry to hear this. I cannot imagine your stress level. But everything has a bright side. Read all the comments in this thread. If I am not wrong, some of them has similar kind of experience. They resubmitted EOI and finally got invited. I guess sometime preparing documents is a factor. You may have all the requirement but you simply could not represent yourself in documents. Sometimes you forget to include many things in documents which is really strong evidence of your talent. I suggest you to take your time and prepare documents very carefully. Include your every achievements you can think of. All the scholarships, awards, proceedings publication, journal publication, presentations etc. I am pretty much sure you have that talent to be eligible but document presentation might be a factor here. I understand your frustration and stress level, in fact we all do. Don't feel down because of this refusal. Try next time, and prepare well. All the very best, mate! Fingers crossed.


Thanks for your immediate reply and your concern. As that's the reason, I submitted my EOI through the consultant not to miss any documents. She has done the best. we have submitted 24 documents till Jan 2022. But i dont know where we missed it. Sure, I am thinking to resubmit another EOI. Can you please advise me whether I can reply to the email I received from immigration about my additional documents which they have not checked and came to the decision. And any other way to inform them to check my additional documents.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## user2022

SathyaGovind said:


> Thanks for your immediate reply and your concern. As that's the reason, I submitted my EOI through the consultant not to miss any documents. She has done the best. we have submitted 24 documents till Jan 2022. But i dont know where we missed it. Sure, I am thinking to resubmit another EOI. Can you please advise me whether I can reply to the email I received from immigration about my additional documents which they have not checked and came to the decision. And any other way to inform them to check my additional documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No worries brother! I do not know if you can ask them about your additional documents. But they already have come into a decision and they have stated a reason of refusal. As you are onshore applicant, I would suggest you take your time and prepare documents by yourself because you know about yourself better than others. having said that, I am not against any consultant or agents. Please do not think otherwise. I suggest you including all 24 documents in EOI and wait for things like papers being published, book chapters under pipeline and any other things which will be online in few days or weeks. Only way is to include every possible things in your profile and make your candidacy very strong. I might have not answered your queries but all the best mate! you got this!


----------



## SathyaGovind

user2022 said:


> No worries brother! I do not know if you can ask them about your additional documents. But they already have come into a decision and they have stated a reason of refusal. As you are onshore applicant, I would suggest you take your time and prepare documents by yourself because you know about yourself better than others. having said that, I am not against any consultant or agents. Please do not think otherwise. I suggest you including all 24 documents in EOI and wait for things like papers being published, book chapters under pipeline and any other things which will be online in few days or weeks. Only way is to include every possible things in your profile and make your candidacy very strong. I might have not answered your queries but all the best mate! you got this!



Thanks a lot. I will resubmit my EOI. Thanks again for all your support.
My best wishes to all the applicants.


----------



## Helicase

ImmiAU said:


> The most difficult thing is the inviatation. Over 98%+ applicant will be granted. So normaly you will not be refused. And PR is generally better than other visas.
> So if you're invited suggest you apply to obtain 5 years and even more unlimited permition unless you have other considerations.


Thank you! It does seem that GTI has high positive outcome so we hope for the best. We will share more once we have information


----------



## VIP006

Hello,

I received my visa. Thanks to all who are taking their time out and sharing their experience, learning for benefits of many like me. 

Timeline:
Sector: Energy
EOI Submission: 01/04/21
Invitation: 08 / 21
Second Contact: Feb 2022 [I didn't receive email in August] so I am once again contacted. 
Visa Submission: 01/03/2022
s56:16/03/2022 [English Test / AFP Police Clearance]
Visa Grant: 23/03/22

Best wishes to all for their applications.


----------



## user2022

VIP006 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my visa. Thanks to all who are taking their time out and sharing their experience, learning for benefits of many like me.
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Energy
> EOI Submission: 01/04/21
> Invitation: 08 / 21
> Second Contact: Feb 2022 [I didn't receive email in August] so I am once again contacted.
> Visa Submission: 01/03/2022
> s56:16/03/2022 [English Test / AFP Police Clearance]
> Visa Grant: 23/03/22
> 
> Best wishes to all for their applications.





VIP006 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my visa. Thanks to all who are taking their time out and sharing their experience, learning for benefits of many like me.
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Energy
> EOI Submission: 01/04/21
> Invitation: 08 / 21
> Second Contact: Feb 2022 [I didn't receive email in August] so I am once again contacted.
> Visa Submission: 01/03/2022
> s56:16/03/2022 [English Test / AFP Police Clearance]
> Visa Grant: 23/03/22
> 
> Best wishes to all for their applications.


Hey, that is awesome. Huge congratulations! can you please share your profile?


----------



## VIP006

user2022 said:


> Hey, that is awesome. Huge congratulations! can you please share your profile?


Highest Qualification: Graduation
Year Of Experience - 26 +
Published Paper - 0
Research Work - 0
KeyNote Speaker at global conference- No
Blog - No
White Paper On Energy Policies - 0
Research Work - No
Global Energy Project Experience - Yes
Recommendation - Yes, from C- Level and Government / sovereign Fund held companies. 
Award - Yes but only internal
Salary Above Threshold - Yes
Onshore


----------



## ThisIsMe_Hello

Hello,
I have submitted an Expression of interest under the Australian GTI visa scheme. 
I am overseas and had contacted the relevant global talent office and a global talent officer has agreed to that I can put their name in the EOI form under the question "Have you been referred to this program by a Department of Home Affairs officer?"
Had anybody else here submitted an EOI with a similar situation and does this increases the chance of approval of EOI and/or reduces any processing time?
Your help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## user2022

ThisIsMe_Hello said:


> Hello,
> I have submitted an Expression of interest under the Australian GTI visa scheme.
> I am overseas and had contacted the relevant global talent office and a global talent officer has agreed to that I can put their name in the EOI form under the question "Have you been referred to this program by a Department of Home Affairs officer?"
> Had anybody else here submitted an EOI with a similar situation and does this increases the chance of approval of EOI and/or reduces any processing time?
> Your help is appreciated. Thanks


oh wow! that is great. I guess this is the first time I have heard your type of case. all the very best wishes..


----------



## himagiri19

Hi All,

I am very happy to share thst i've received my Invitation 

below are my timelines

Timeline:
Sector: Fintech
EOI Submission: 08/Feb/21
Invitation: March/2022
International work experience in UK, Dubai
Currently working in Australia for one the big 4 banks
Submitted project reports, awards


----------



## bgt

himagiri19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share thst i've received my Invitation
> 
> below are my timelines
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Fintech
> EOI Submission: 08/Feb/21
> Invitation: March/2022
> International work experience in UK, Dubai
> Currently working in Australia for one the big 4 banks
> Submitted project reports, awards


Can you please share your profile


----------



## himagiri19

bgt said:


> Can you please share your profile


Working in Payments domain, Specifically in Transaction Switching, POS DEVICE AND Digital Api payments.


----------



## bgt

himagiri19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share thst i've received my Invitation
> 
> below are my timelines
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Fintech
> EOI Submission: 08/Feb/21
> Invitation: March/2022
> International work experience in UK, Dubai
> Currently working in Australia for one the big 4 banks
> Submitted project reports, awards


Congrats


----------



## VadZhen

himagiri19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share thst i've received my Invitation
> 
> below are my timelines
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Fintech
> EOI Submission: 08/Feb/21
> Invitation: March/2022
> International work experience in UK, Dubai
> Currently working in Australia for one the big 4 banks
> Submitted project reports, awards


Congratulations! 

It is nice to hear that they are processing February EOI, because yesterday I got an automatic message form them (when sending additional credentials) that they are still with December 2020. So, it means that GT office is either in parallel processing of several months ot did not upgrade current information about it .


----------



## avm9

Guys, My agent told me that I need to check my mail including spam. Is it true that invitation mail will go to spam? Anybody received an invitation like that. please help to confirm. Thanks


----------



## avm9

himagiri19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share thst i've received my Invitation
> 
> below are my timelines
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Fintech
> EOI Submission: 08/Feb/21
> Invitation: March/2022
> International work experience in UK, Dubai
> Currently working in Australia for one the big 4 banks
> Submitted project reports, awards


Wow. That's super cool. I had submitted it on 8th March 2022. Waiting for a positive outcome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThisIsMe_Hello

user2022 said:


> oh wow! that is great. I guess this is the first time I have heard your type of case. all the very best wishes..


Thanks. I am not sure if this is something positive or if there is any advantages. Let's see.


----------



## bohimei

Hi guys. I had a question regarding uploading documents. As shown in the image attached, a statement supporting the applicant's claims is required. Should this be the letter provided by the nominator when applying for the EOI? Or should it be something more akin to a cover letter written by the applicant themselves? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ImmiAU

bohimei said:


> Hi guys. I had a question regarding uploading documents. As shown in the image attached, a statement supporting the applicant's claims is required. Should this be the letter provided by the nominator when applying for the EOI? Or should it be something more akin to a cover letter written by the applicant themselves? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101347


It should be the letter from nominator or others to support you if you have.
Some categories are optional. Documents provided to GTI officer should engough for visa officer.


----------



## Tplshams

I submitted my EOI in November 2021 without the nomination form but recently just sent my nomination form. Any hope?


----------



## user2022

Tplshams said:


> I submitted my EOI in November 2021 without the nomination form but recently just sent my nomination form. Any hope?


That can work for sure. Without nomination is pretty cold. I had same experience. 10 months after not having response without nominator I resubmitted application with nominator. 5 months wait and I got invitation. Now waiting the golden email. I suggest resubmitting the whole application with nomination letter and form. Best wishes mate.. cheers


----------



## Tplshams

user2022 said:


> That can work for sure. Without nomination is pretty cold. I had same experience. 10 months after not having response without nominator I resubmitted application with nominator. 5 months wait and I got invitation. Now waiting the golden email. I suggest resubmitting the whole application with nomination letter and form. Best wishes mate.. cheers


Thank you for this. But from the instruction they said don't submit double application. If I submit another 1 is that not against the instruction?


----------



## gracespeakss

VIP006 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my visa. Thanks to all who are taking their time out and sharing their experience, learning for benefits of many like me.
> 
> Timeline:
> Sector: Energy
> EOI Submission: 01/04/21
> Invitation: 08 / 21
> Second Contact: Feb 2022 [I didn't receive email in August] so I am once again contacted.
> Visa Submission: 01/03/2022
> s56:16/03/2022 [English Test / AFP Police Clearance]
> Visa Grant: 23/03/22
> 
> Best wishes to all for their applications.


Congratulations 💐💐


----------



## user2022

Tplshams said:


> Thank you for this. But from the instruction they said don't submit double application. If I submit another 1 is that not against the instruction?


Yes they suggest not to submit 2nd application. But when you make 2nd application you have that choice “I have not had response”. Your application is pretty recent one so I guess it’s better for you to just send documents via mail. See my previous posts how I have suggested writing the subject and content of email (atleast what I have done). Hope this helps my friend. All the very best wishes


----------



## expat_fromNorway

himagiri19 said:


> Working in Payments domain, Specifically in Transaction Switching, POS DEVICE AND Digital Api payments.


Dear Himagiri,

I am also working in payments domain for past 9 years in Norway. Worked with leading fintech as well here and recently started working with large Nordic bank in same domain. Is there any priority in application processing while applying with GTI in fintech--> payments domain?

What extra documents are to be shown for GTI and how can I obtain a nominator?


----------



## himagiri19

expat_fromNorway said:


> Dear Himagiri,
> 
> I am also working in payments domain for past 9 years in Norway. Worked with leading fintech as well here and recently started working with large Nordic bank in same domain. Is there any priority in application processing while applying with GTI in fintech--> payments domain?
> 
> What extra documents are to be shown for GTI and how can I obtain a nominator?


ACS can nominate if you approach them and submit a request.
Link to ACS - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-innovation/global-talent-independent-program

1. Australian Organization endorsement from 3 employers
2. Evidence of awards from my employer 
3. Reference through my professional network about my skills and how good I'm in payments domain, Reference docs from 3 Aussie Professionals, 1 from Director in USA, 1 from UK delivery manager and 1 Reference from Senior manager in Dubai. I've worked with them in previous organisations.
4. Project details in a document 
5. Employment Reference and Local experience letters
6. Tax statements 
7. Payslips


----------



## gracespeakss

I have ates this without any concrete response or suggestions from anyone in the hoise., Hence the reason I am reposting.


_*I will like to ask what are my chances as an applied mathematician. Got my PhD in applied mathematics 2020, resumed postdoc in 2021-2022 and got renewed again for another year till 2023. I have 13 publications and two under review, attended five conferences, got funded for my PhD, got funded for the present postdoc by the university, won a student travel prize, received several letters of honour and appreciation for innovative ideas, project oh USB for high school students, letter of appreciation on community service, several works on EDI (Equity, Diversity and inclusion) and a member of professional bodies including AustMS.
With the above, I intend to apply for the GTI*_.
I await and appreciate your responses.
Thanks


----------



## user2022

gracespeakss said:


> I have ates this without any concrete response or suggestions from anyone in the hoise., Hence the reason I am reposting.
> 
> 
> _*I will like to ask what are my chances as an applied mathematician. Got my PhD in applied mathematics 2020, resumed postdoc in 2021-2022 and got renewed again for another year till 2023. I have 13 publications and two under review, attended five conferences, got funded for my PhD, got funded for the present postdoc by the university, won a student travel prize, received several letters of honour and appreciation for innovative ideas, project oh USB for high school students, letter of appreciation on community service, several works on EDI (Equity, Diversity and inclusion) and a member of professional bodies including AustMS.
> With the above, I intend to apply for the GTI*_.
> I await and appreciate your responses.
> Thanks


Hi there, If I were you, I would ask this question to myself. Do my study, work, experience of applied mathematics will have connections to any of the target sectors set in GTI program? Your profile looks awesome. My point of view, to serve Australian community and to be easily established in Australia your profile looks fit and very well deserved. But you have to establish your background and profile to one of the target sectors. Check your inbox I am sending you a link. (These are truly my opinions based on my understanding of GTI, may or mayn't help you)! best wishes mate!


----------



## kundikoi

gracespeakss said:


> I have ates this without any concrete response or suggestions from anyone in the hoise., Hence the reason I am reposting.
> 
> 
> _*I will like to ask what are my chances as an applied mathematician. Got my PhD in applied mathematics 2020, resumed postdoc in 2021-2022 and got renewed again for another year till 2023. I have 13 publications and two under review, attended five conferences, got funded for my PhD, got funded for the present postdoc by the university, won a student travel prize, received several letters of honour and appreciation for innovative ideas, project oh USB for high school students, letter of appreciation on community service, several works on EDI (Equity, Diversity and inclusion) and a member of professional bodies including AustMS.
> With the above, I intend to apply for the GTI*_.
> I await and appreciate your responses.
> Thanks


clearly not enough information provided / understanding of the GTI program requirement demonstrated - hence no concrete responses or suggestions. read through this whole thread from post #1 and then re-post the profile with the relevant information.


----------



## A_SW

Hi, I have got some positive updates in regards to my already applied EOI sent in May 2021.

I would like to inform [email protected] by sending them an email with the new international achievements I have got.

What is the best way to do this? 

How will they know it's in regards to my already existing EOI? It's not like I can supply an application number or anything?
Should I "explain" it in text form. Or only send attached documents via .pdf?
Anything else I should think of?


----------



## user2022

A_SW said:


> Hi, I have got some positive updates in regards to my already applied EOI sent in May 2021.
> 
> I would like to inform [email protected] by sending them an email with the new international achievements I have got.
> 
> What is the best way to do this?
> 
> How will they know it's in regards to my already existing EOI? It's not like I can supply an application number or anything?
> Should I "explain" it in text form. Or only send attached documents via .pdf?
> Anything else I should think of?


Hello there, same situation in my case what I did.. email subject: regarding pending EOI MY Name my passport number further documentation, email: nothing about my achievement but the reasons of sending the email ( listed in short bullet points), and pdf attachment. That’s it. Hope this helps.. best wishes mate..


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi,

Can someone please guide me on how to reply to s56? they have asked for medical examination and if we cant do in 28 days then inform them. We cant find earlier date and the email we got was from noreply email id. 

Where do we respond?


----------



## Jingbo Wang

ifithegr8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please guide me on how to reply to s56? they have asked for medical examination and if we cant do in 28 days then inform them. We cant find earlier date and the email we got was from noreply email id.
> 
> Where do we respond?


Hello Afnan Bashir congratulations and don’t worry too much-it’s a happy problem to you. You just try other cities like Perth/Darwin to get your medical done. There are many BUPA centers available.


----------



## Helicase

Dear all, I am about to apply for GTI visa and wonder what is the process of adding family members, do they apply separately or through this same application, under this same account? How about the application cost, is it also payed at once for all family members or separately? Thank you!


----------



## HBow

Helicase said:


> Dear all, I am about to apply for GTI visa and wonder what is the process of adding family members, do they apply separately or through this same application, under this same account? How about the application cost, is it also payed at once for all family members or separately? Thank you!


Recommend searching the forum. EOI is applicant only. After UID grant then you add family members when applying for visa. Cost for all family members is paid at visa application stage.


----------



## Helicase

HBow said:


> Recommend searching the forum. EOI is applicant only. After UID grant then you add family members when applying for visa. Cost for all family members is paid at visa application stage.


Thank you!


----------



## Adv9871

Hi I have received S 56 after applying the Visa 858, requesting for health check and PCC. Japan PPC takes really long and expected time i will get it is not before another 1 month. What is the way, i can update this to the case officer. Where on which email can we write to them.


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> Hi I have received S 56 after applying the Visa 858, requesting for health check and PCC. Japan PPC takes really long and expected time i will get it is not before another 1 month. What is the way, i can update this to the case officer. Where on which email can we write to them.


Upload a word letter in Immiaccount explaining the reasons for delay
Attach evidence that you have applied for the PCC
Cheers


----------



## ImmiAU

Helicase said:


> Dear all, I am about to apply for GTI visa and wonder what is the process of adding family members, do they apply separately or through this same application, under this same account? How about the application cost, is it also payed at once for all family members or separately? Thank you!


you may create your own account from https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login and get through all the questions roughly before sumbmit it.
You can apply with your parter(wife or husband) and children, parents and other relativies are not allowed.


----------



## Helicase

ImmiAU said:


> you may create your own account from https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login and get through all the questions roughly before sumbmit it.
> You can apply with your parter(wife or husband) and children, parents and other relativies are not allowed.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## bohimei

The application portal on the immi website is not asking for any PCC or Medical for non-migrating members of family unit. Did anyone receive RFI later for these checks for a non-migrating member of the family unit?


----------



## Bayleaf

*8,488 Slots* are allocated for the GTI quota in financial year 2022 - 2023. This is ~57% of the previous financial year (FY2021-2022) quota of *15,000 slots*. (Source 1, Source 2)

Honestly, I'm not surprise. Even when they allocated 15,000 places per year in the past, they only filled out partially, for example last financial year was 9,584.

I personally don't think the department has the enough staffs/resource to process the existing EOIs, judging from how many people are still waiting for a reply from more than 1 year ago. So there's really no point to set a high ceiling of 15,000 again.

Having said that, the department might be more stringent from now onwards. Only time will tell.

P/s: Interestingly, the quota for the Distinguished Talent stream was increased from 200 to 300 slots.


----------



## himagiri19

Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI

1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI

2. Evidence that you are still prominent
Please suggest what documents i can further submit

3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
Please suggest what documents i can further submit

4. Ability to obtain future employment
I'll send future employment letters and contract

My health examination is cleared

As I wait for PCC, please let me know how to proceed.

Target sector - Fintech
Invitation received - 24-Mar
Visa application submitted - 26-Mar


----------



## avm9

himagiri19 said:


> Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI
> 
> 1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
> I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI
> 
> 2. Evidence that you are still prominent
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 4. Ability to obtain future employment
> I'll send future employment letters and contract
> 
> My health examination is cleared
> 
> As I wait for PCC, please let me know how to proceed.
> 
> Target sector - Fintech
> Invitation received - 24-Mar
> Visa application submitted - 26-Mar


Hi, can you tell me when you applied for the EOI? I applied on 10th March, 2022. Thanks


----------



## VickyBhatia

I have applied for the global talent program for Australia a few months ago. I have more than 150 research articles and 12 patents. At the time of application, I don't have any nominator so I submitted the application. Now I got an email from the global talent office to submit the nominator form. I am just curious to know what is the possibility of my PR application acceptance if I submit the nominator form. Is there any other way to get the global talent PR if I cant arrange any nominator?


----------



## himagiri19

avm9 said:


> Hi, can you tell me when you applied for the EOI? I applied on 10th March, 2022. Thanks


I submitted EOI in Feb 2021.


----------



## kundikoi

VickyBhatia said:


> I am just curious to know what is the possibility of my PR application acceptance if I submit the nominator form.


above 0% (it *is *actually a requirement to submit it nowadays, you're lucky they even bothered with an RFI)


VickyBhatia said:


> Is there any other way to get the global talent PR if I cant arrange any nominator?


No



himagiri19 said:


> Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI
> 
> 1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
> I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI


well we don't know what you have submitted in EOI, do we? evidently it hasn't been deemed enough by the CO (however, they *have *been known to occasionally slack off and not look at what has already been provided - that said, your RFI is much too extensive for that to be the case)



himagiri19 said:


> 2. Evidence that you are still prominent
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit


typically these are proofs of prominence within the past 3 years (primarily to ensure one ain't driving Uber full-time with one's MBA or PhD): interview excerpts, speaking engagements, pitchdecks, published articles, etc.



himagiri19 said:


> 3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit


which ones *did *you submit 🤨? why are the suggestions previously posted on the forum not enough?


----------



## user2022

hey all, Just curious: for me the waiting game is going on--- EOI Submitted: End of Sept 2021, Invitation: 11 March this year, Visa applied: 17 March, Medical: 21st March, Health Cleared: 23 March, s56 RFI: 23 March (doc supplied on same day).. now, just waiting.. anyone (experienced folks) any idea.. how long usually the waiting game goes on? any information will be helpful. Cheers .. best wishes to everyone


----------



## RKS1997

Hi all,

I am very happy to share that I've received an invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa

Below are the timelines:

Sector: Agri-food and Ag Tech
EOI Submission: May 10, 2021
Invitation: March 29, 2022

Here are my achievements:

Current position: Associate professor (tenure track)
Ph.D., Biotechnology (2014)
Published 70 articles in international journals, with an accumulative SCI impact factor of 330, and 3500 citations (Google Scholar).
Attended several conferences/workshops/seminars/webinars
Recently completed an externally funded national project worth 103,136 AUD (3 years)
Listed amongst the world's top 2% scientists in a report published by Stanford University researchers published in October 2020 and October 2021
Editorial Board Member of two reputed journals
The current salary is below the threshold
Offshore application

I received the Invitation without any further inquiries; however, in the invitation mail, it has been cited that "Please note: it appears that the nominator in your Expression of Interest does not have a national reputation in your area of expertise. It is important to choose your nominator carefully as your nomination cannot changed after lodging your visa application and if your nominator is ineligible or does not have a national reputation in the area, the visa application must be refused."

Has anyone faced such situation? Please guide me if you have any suggestions.

Thank you so much, and best wishes


----------



## kundikoi

user2022 said:


> hey all, Just curious: for me the waiting game is going on--- EOI Submitted: End of Sept 2021, Invitation: 11 March this year, Visa applied: 17 March, Medical: 21st March, Health Cleared: 23 March, s56 RFI: 23 March (doc supplied on same day).. now, just waiting.. anyone (experienced folks) any idea.. how long usually the waiting game goes on? any information will be helpful. Cheers .. best wishes to everyone


I've seen anywhere from 2 days to 6 months+ for the actual visa approvals. Most "standard" applications get approved within 2-4 weeks, with "standard" defined as no missing or expired docs (like PCCs), no health flags, solid travel/visa history, solid nominators and applicants careful enough not to overload the COs with too much info. 



RKS1997 said:


> Has anyone faced such situation? Please guide me if you have any suggestions.


They must really want you if they have told you to change your nominator when applying. Basically don't go with relatives/friends/minion colleagues and you should be alright.


----------



## himagiri19

himagiri19 said:


> Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI
> 
> 1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
> I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI
> 
> 2. Evidence that you are still prominent
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 4. Ability to obtain future employment
> I'll send future employment letters and contract
> 
> My health examination is cleared
> 
> As I wait for PCC, please let me know how to proceed.
> 
> Target sector - Fintech
> Invitation received - 24-Mar
> Visa application submitted - 26-Mar


Hi all,

I have submitted all the documents without a letter that describes what each of the documents refer to.

EOI I think they've checked clearly as I used to send the updates over email about my achievements and contracts and other documents over the year since I submitted EOI in Feb 2020.

I'll organise the documents that I've already sent explaining to the Case officer.


----------



## himagiri19

kundikoi said:


> above 0% (it *is *actually a requirement to submit it nowadays, you're lucky they even bothered with an RFI)
> 
> No
> 
> 
> well we don't know what you have submitted in EOI, do we? evidently it hasn't been deemed enough by the CO (however, they *have *been known to occasionally slack off and not look at what has already been provided - that said, your RFI is much too extensive for that to be the case)
> 
> 
> typically these are proofs of prominence within the past 3 years (primarily to ensure one ain't driving Uber full-time with one's MBA or PhD): interview excerpts, speaking engagements, pitchdecks, published articles, etc.
> 
> 
> which ones *did *you submit 🤨? why are the suggestions previously posted on the forum not enough?


I have submitted all the documents without a letter that describes what each of the documents refer to and it is too much information after consulting MARA agent.

I had submitted my work References via an email and saved it as pdf, MARA agent suggested to get the signature on a paper attesting my skills and projects that I've worked on.

EOI I think they've checked clearly as I used to send the updates over email about my achievements and contracts and other documents over the year since I submitted EOI in Feb 2020.

I'll organise the documents that I've already sent explaining to the Case officer.


----------



## mayurkurade

Hello all,
I received the invitation to apply for the Global talent visa. I submitted my EOI (offshore) on 25th Mar 2021. Although I have submitted all the documents explaining my experience, prominence in the field, it looks like I have to submit those aging on Immi account while lodging my application. I have a couple of main questions where I need your expert suggestions and opinion.

1. While submitting my EOI, I haven't mentioned about my family details as I was in a relationship last year but not married, and I am getting married next month. Can I include my fiancee þnow while lodging the application on Immi account? Will it cause any trouble as I haven't mentioned any such details during my EOI submission. 

2. Regarding PCC, the email mentions following. 
Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan and the UAE request letters before issuing police clearance certificates. The visa processing team issues letters on the basis of residential history soon after lodgement of a visa application. Requests for police clearance letters sent to this email address will not receive a response.
As I was living in Hong Kong before, I need to get PCC from Hong Kong. However. I didn't clearly get what the abovementioned note means.

3. Do I need to submit PCC and health check report during this VISA application on IMMI account now, or at later stage?

Thanks for your valuable suggestions and thoughts.


----------



## Bayleaf

mayurkurade said:


> 1. While submitting my EOI, I haven't mentioned about my family details as I was in a relationship last year but not married, and I am getting married next month. Can I include my fiancee þnow while lodging the application on Immi account? Will it cause any trouble as I haven't mentioned any such details during my EOI submission.


GTI EOI is purely assessed based on candidate's qualification, achievements and contribution they can make to Australia, relationship status is irrelevant during EOI. You can include your fiancee in your IMMI application, provided your fiancee fits into the de facto partner's description, there's no problem with this.



mayurkurade said:


> 2. Regarding PCC, the email mentions following.
> Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan and the UAE request letters before issuing police clearance certificates. The visa processing team issues letters on the basis of residential history soon after lodgement of a visa application. Requests for police clearance letters sent to this email address will not receive a response.
> As I was living in Hong Kong before, I need to get PCC from Hong Kong. However. I didn't clearly get what the abovementioned note means.


It means you need to lodge your application on IMMI and pay the application fee, only then you will get a letter from the visa processing team to apply for Hong Kong police clearance certificate.



mayurkurade said:


> 3. Do I need to submit PCC and health check report during this VISA application on IMMI account now, or at later stage?


If you can get PCC that doesn't require a letter from the Department of Home Affairs, you should submit in your application now rather than later. If you don't, you are likely to get a s56 requesting you to provide it. Generally I advise people to submit all necessary documents in the initial application to avoid s56 and any delay in application process.

Regarding health check: after you lodge your application on IMMI and pay the application fee, you will be provided a list of the examinations you need to do and HAP ID, which you need for making health examination appointment. So don't worry about this now during the application.


----------



## Goodman001

Hi everyone, I've been following the discussion for a while. Thanks for sharing the info which is very helpful for me to prepare my EOI. I have just got my invitation letter and wanna share my timeline and some key features here for your info:
Status: Offshore applicant
EOI Submitted: Feb 8 2022
Invited: Apr 1 2022
Sector: Resources
Key Qualification/materials: PhD, Postdoc, Salary threshold doesn't reach but showed potential, Over 20 publications with 400+ citations, Several awards and funding obtained, International experience and conferences' chair, Bunch of conference oral pres and invited pres, a Nominator's reference letter without 1000 form.

I hope this helps some of you and hope everyone has good luck! Hopefully, my formal application won't get rejected.


----------



## ImmiAU

mayurkurade said:


> 1. While submitting my EOI, I haven't mentioned about my family details as I was in a relationship last year but not married, and I am getting married next month. Can I include my fiancee þnow while lodging the application on Immi account? Will it cause any trouble as I haven't mentioned any such details during my EOI submission.


It is not a problem as long as you have this relationship for a long time.(maybe over 12 month?)
The best and easiest way is including her in your application. But you need evidences to prove that, offer your marrage certification, travel pictures, credit card bill of same address, airplane tickets or something else. 
She may also emigrate later by other streams like marriage visa, parter visa, whowever the wating time and the cost will be much higher

about PCC, it will cost a long time to obtain PCC if you have ever live in other country, so try get it before lodge the application. and attache the document to immi online system, not by mail.


----------



## bohimei

bohimei said:


> The application portal on the immi website is not asking for any PCC or Medical for non-migrating members of family unit. Did anyone receive RFI later for these checks for a non-migrating member of the family unit?


Can anyone let me know their experience on this if applicable?


----------



## Despero

Hi all,

My partner (primary applicant) just received an invitation to apply for 858, which we are super happy about  She is a recent PhD in health industry from Melbourne University.

I am going through requirements for 858 and came across language requirement. It is clear to us that the main applicant does not have to take another test as she completed a higher degree in an institution in Australia. Unfortunately my IELTS was taken 5 years ago. I was wondering if there are any exemptions that you may be aware of that will allow me to avoid taking another IELTS? I have been staying and working in Australia as an engineer for over four years.

Has anybody got any experience in that?

By the way, taking another test is not a biggie. Just wondering if there is a way around it.

Cheers,

M


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

There are few other conditions that you can check to get around English requirements.






Functional English


Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Hi,
*Any idea about how soon do we need to relocate to Australia once the GTI visa is approved?
*is there some timeline? 
*is the relocation right away necessary? Can we do it few year later?

appreciate your reply


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Despero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner (primary applicant) just received an invitation to apply for 858, which we are super happy about  She is a recent PhD in health industry from Melbourne University.
> 
> I am going through requirements for 858 and came across language requirement. It is clear to us that the main applicant does not have to take another test as she completed a higher degree in an institution in Australia. Unfortunately my IELTS was taken 5 years ago. I was wondering if there are any exemptions that you may be aware of that will allow me to avoid taking another IELTS? I have been staying and working in Australia as an engineer for over four years.
> 
> Has anybody got any experience in that?
> 
> By the way, taking another test is not a biggie. Just wondering if there is a way around it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M


There are few other conditions that you can check to get around English requirements.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## NB

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi,
> *Any idea about how soon do we need to relocate to Australia once the GTI visa is approved?
> *is there some timeline?
> *is the relocation right away necessary? Can we do it few year later?
> 
> appreciate your reply


The grant will have an initial entry date which is generally 1 year now adays
As long as you complete the IED , you can relocate within 5 years of the date of the grant
Cheers


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

NB said:


> The grant will have an initial entry date which is generally 1 year now adays
> As long as you complete the IED , you can relocate within 5 years of the date of the grant
> Cheers


Thank you so much 🙏🏻


----------



## HBow

user2022 said:


> hey all, Just curious: for me the waiting game is going on--- EOI Submitted: End of Sept 2021, Invitation: 11 March this year, Visa applied: 17 March, Medical: 21st March, Health Cleared: 23 March, s56 RFI: 23 March (doc supplied on same day).. now, just waiting.. anyone (experienced folks) any idea.. how long usually the waiting game goes on? any information will be helpful. Cheers .. best wishes to everyone


In case you haven’t already, be sure to hit the button on your immi to say that you’ve submitted the requested additional documents. This should prompt your CO to check your application again.


----------



## HBow

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi,
> *Any idea about how soon do we need to relocate to Australia once the GTI visa is approved?
> *is there some timeline?
> *is the relocation right away necessary? Can we do it few year later?
> 
> appreciate your reply


There will be an initial entry deadline of 1y. But that just means you need to visit within that date, not necessarily settle.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Does Medical exam need to be conducted before the GTI visa application is lodged? I see in the visa application, there is a question: “ have you taken medical exam in last 12 months”….

Any info around it appreciated.


----------



## himagiri19

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Does Medical exam need to be conducted before the GTI visa application is lodged? I see in the visa application, there is a question: “ have you taken medical exam in last 12 months”….
> 
> Any info around it appreciated.


This is for people who've already applied for a Australian visa and got a Hap ID which they can provide in 858 visa application. 

If you don't have a HAP ID, eventually you will get one while submitting and get the medicals booked after the HAP ID is generated. So in summary medical is not mandatory during submitting applications. Just select I have not taken any medical exam in last 12 months and proceed.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

himagiri19 said:


> This is for people who've already applied for a Australian visa and got a Hap ID which they can provide in 858 visa application.
> 
> If you don't have a HAP ID, eventually you will get one while submitting and get the medicals booked after the HAP ID is generated. So in summary medical is not mandatory during submitting applications. Just select I have not taken any medical exam in last 12 months and proceed.


Thank you for your detailed reply. That helps.


----------



## user2022

HBow said:


> In case you haven’t already, be sure to hit the button on your immi to say that you’ve submitted the requested additional documents. This should prompt your CO to check your application again.


thanks for the concern and suggestion.. Yes when I supplied the document as requested I hit that button (I confirm I have provided information as requested) ... that button turned blurry now.. (not sure blurry is the right word but I cannot click that button now)  thanks


----------



## Helicase

Hello! 
Has anyone recently applied for visa with the PCC from China? My partner and I have a problem getting ours since there is a lockdown and we don't know how long it will take.. 

Invitation for GTI was sent two weeks ago, since then we started the application, cleared our English tests, attached some documents etc but didn't completed the application because we don't have a fresh PCC from China, where we lived 6y ago for less then two years. We do have the old PCC but don't know if AU will accept those..

Should we wait untill we get the new PCC (which will take for who knows how long) or applied the old one with the cover letter? Has anyone else had this same situation? 
thanks


----------



## Despero

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> There are few other conditions that you can check to get around English requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functional English
> 
> 
> Information on the evidence you can provide to prove you have functional English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


Well, it says on website that you might have to:

"You might have to pay an extra fee for any applicant aged 18 years or older who has less than functional English. This charge is called the second instalment. We will tell you when to pay the second instalment."

Does anybody know what it depends on? Does immi always ask for second installment if secondary applicant have not attached IELTS/PET results?

Cheers,

M


----------



## NB

Despero said:


> Well, it says on website that you might have to:
> 
> "You might have to pay an extra fee for any applicant aged 18 years or older who has less than functional English. This charge is called the second instalment. We will tell you when to pay the second instalment."
> 
> Does anybody know what it depends on? Does immi always ask for second installment if secondary applicant have not attached IELTS/PET results?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M


For the secondary applicant, it’s extremely easy to prove functional English 
Study in an English medium school or college will just get you through
You really need to read the list of all the evidences that you can can provide and choose the one which is the easiest 
If you actually can’t, and can’t pass the English tests , then you have no other option but to pay for VAC 2 
Cheers


----------



## user2022

Hello Helicase, You can check my previous post about my visa application but regarding PCC , I had to prepare PCC from a country where I lived for 3 yrs and it was 5 years ago. I prepared PCC from local station the same week I left that country and I have not returned since then. When I uploaded this PCC, I wrote a cover letter explaining my abovementioned condition to officer. I guess they have accepted this PCC because I have been asked for other documents (s56 RFI) and PCC from that country was not the document they asked for. Hope this helps. Good luck friends..


----------



## user2022

Helicase said:


> Hello!
> Has anyone recently applied for visa with the PCC from China? My partner and I have a problem getting ours since there is a lockdown and we don't know how long it will take..
> 
> Invitation for GTI was sent two weeks ago, since then we started the application, cleared our English tests, attached some documents etc but didn't completed the application because we don't have a fresh PCC from China, where we lived 6y ago for less then two years. We do have the old PCC but don't know if AU will accept those..
> 
> Should we wait untill we get the new PCC (which will take for who knows how long) or applied the old one with the cover letter? Has anyone else had this same situation?
> thanks


Hello Helicase, You can check my previous post about my visa application but regarding PCC , I had to prepare PCC from a country where I lived for 3 yrs and it was 5 years ago. I had previously prepared PCC from local station the same week I left that country and I have not returned since then. When I uploaded this PCC, I wrote a cover letter explaining my abovementioned condition to officer. I guess they have accepted this PCC because I have been asked for other documents (s56 RFI) and PCC from that country was not the document they asked for. Hope this helps. Good luck friends..


----------



## Helicase

user2022 said:


> Hello Helicase, You can check my previous post about my visa application but regarding PCC , I had to prepare PCC from a country where I lived for 3 yrs and it was 5 years ago. I had previously prepared PCC from local station the same week I left that country and I have not returned since then. When I uploaded this PCC, I wrote a cover letter explaining my abovementioned condition to officer. I guess they have accepted this PCC because I have been asked for other documents (s56 RFI) and PCC from that country was not the document they asked for. Hope this helps. Good luck friends..


Hello, thank you so much! We will also try with the old one and a cover letter. Your case was really helpful and we are now a bit more relaxed. In worst case scenario, if they ask for a new one, we will reach for it and wait as long as it takes.. Good luck, to you too! And all the others!


----------



## user2022

Helicase said:


> Hello, thank you so much! We will also try with the old one and a cover letter. Your case was really helpful and we are now a bit more relaxed. In worst case scenario, if they ask for a new one, we will reach for it and wait as long as it takes.. Good luck, to you too! And all the others!


Hey no worries.... best wishes mate


----------



## Jazmyn

Hi,

Has anyone received a s56 request for more information for 858 GTI visa? How long does it take from submitting all documents requested in s56 to the grant of visa?

Timeline: 

EOI submitted- Nov 2020
Invitation received- Jan 2022
858 visa application lodged- 28 Feb 2022
s56 request for more info from home affairs- 07 Mar 2022
Additional documents as per s56 request submitted - 28 Mar 2022

Waiting for response.

Would like to hear from people who have had similar experiences.

Thanks,
J


----------



## user2022

Jazmyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received a s56 request for more information for 858 GTI visa? How long does it take from submitting all documents requested in s56 to the grant of visa?
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted- Nov 2020
> Invitation received- Jan 2022
> 858 visa application lodged- 28 Feb 2022
> s56 request for more info from home affairs- 07 Mar 2022
> Additional documents as per s56 request submitted - 28 Mar 2022
> 
> Waiting for response.
> 
> Would like to hear from people who have had similar experiences.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


hey, I also did the same. Supplied the additional documents as per s56 request on 23/3/2022. Now, the waiting game. I have seen in previous few posts stating the timeline between visa lodgment to grant is from 2 days to 6 plus months. So, yeah, the best way is to forget about it. Sorry for not being that helpful but we share the same story. Fingers crossed for all.

By the way which type of additional documents were requested in your case?


----------



## Jazmyn

user2022 said:


> hey, I also did the same. Supplied the additional documents as per s56 request on 23/3/2022. Now, the waiting game. I have seen in previous few posts stating the timeline between visa lodgment to grant is from 2 days to 6 plus months. So, yeah, the best way is to forget about it. Sorry for not being that helpful but we share the same story. Fingers crossed for all.
> 
> By the way which type of additional documents were requested in your case?


Evidence of ability to obtain future employment at the FWHIT of 158K. How about you? What was your request?


----------



## user2022

Jazmyn said:


> Evidence of ability to obtain future employment at the FWHIT of 158K. How about you? What was your request?


Just a consent form for PCC.


----------



## mayurkurade

Bayleaf said:


> GTI EOI is purely assessed based on candidate's qualification, achievements and contribution they can make to Australia, relationship status is irrelevant during EOI. You can include your fiancee in your IMMI application, provided your fiancee fits into the de facto partner's description, there's no problem with this.
> 
> 
> It means you need to lodge your application on IMMI and pay the application fee, only then you will get a letter from the visa processing team to apply for Hong Kong police clearance certificate.
> 
> 
> If you can get PCC that doesn't require a letter from the Department of Home Affairs, you should submit in your application now rather than later. If you don't, you are likely to get a s56 requesting you to provide it. Generally I advise people to submit all necessary documents in the initial application to avoid s56 and any delay in application process.
> 
> Regarding health check: after you lodge your application on IMMI and pay the application fee, you will be provided a list of the examinations you need to do and HAP ID, which you need for making health examination appointment. So don't worry about this now during the application.



Thanks a lot for your insightful suggestions.


----------



## bohimei

Hi guys. I recently got s56 for Form 80 for my non-migrating husband. In that form there includes "Proposed travel or further stay details" and "Address(es) in Australia". He is not applying for this visa, he was included as "non-migrating member of the family uni". What should we fill in form 80 in those section?


----------



## sdgupta76

Despero said:


> Well, it says on website that you might have to:
> 
> "You might have to pay an extra fee for any applicant aged 18 years or older who has less than functional English. This charge is called the second instalment. We will tell you when to pay the second instalment."
> 
> Does anybody know what it depends on? Does immi always ask for second installment if secondary applicant have not attached IELTS/PET results?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M


 It will depend upon the evidence that you have provided to support functional english criteria. 

For my wife, I used the information from the university website that mentioned english as the medium of instruction. There were issues in arranging the certificate from the university and they were not co-operating. It seems that this worked as they did not raise the point around it in s56. As a back up, she appeared for the Toefl iBT and cleared the test.


----------



## ifithegr8

Hi, as said before, i have recieved request for medicals but dates are not available and I have to reply in 28 days. I have uploaded appointment details on immi account and a word letter explaining the delay. QUestion is should I click the following button ?


----------



## Chucco

Hi !

I Just found out about this forum, and I wish I knew about it before hand 
I ll participate and share my progress :


Digitech / 12 Years of International Experience / Awards / Published / Worked on multiple Famous Projects.
Job offers well over 158k.

5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, All documents Submitted / Application now as _Further assessment_ ( I quote : This application is currently being assessed )

From your experience, how long can it take for the PR to be granted at this stage ?

Thanks. ( I will update as soon as I have news )


----------



## NB

Chucco said:


> Hi !
> 
> I Just found out about this forum, and I wish I knew about it before hand
> I ll participate and share my progress :
> 
> 
> Digitech / 12 Years of International Experience / Awards / Published / Worked on multiple Famous Projects.
> Job offers well over 158k.
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, All documents Submitted / Application now as _Further assessment_ ( I quote : This application is currently being assessed )
> 
> From your experience, how long can it take for the PR to be granted at this stage ?
> 
> Thanks. ( I will update as soon as I have news )


It’s extremely hard for anyone to predict
The thumb rule is that the stronger your application, the quicker is the grant
Highly qualified and sought after applicants, get their grants in matter of days also 
Cheers


----------



## ImmiAU

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Does Medical exam need to be conducted before the GTI visa application is lodged? I see in the visa application, there is a question: “ have you taken medical exam in last 12 months”….
> 
> Any info around it appreciated.


That option is for whom had lodged visa application in last 12month.For medical exam is automatic triggered, if they are refused and resubmit their application they don't need the exam again.
Most applicants don't have taken. You should take it after lodge and have got a HAP id.


----------



## Perth1

Hi I am new on this forum and please is anyone can advise me or share experience about University Lecturer occupation for Global Talent Visa? I cannot find anywhere is the University Lecturer in the field of DENTISTRY eligible or not for applying for Global Talent Visa ? What you think please Note. for offshore candidates


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

ImmiAU said:


> That option is for whom had lodged visa application in last 12month.For medical exam is automatic triggered, if they are refused and resubmit their application they don't need the exam again.
> Most applicants don't have taken. You should take it after lodge and have got a HAP id.


Thank you


----------



## Jazmyn

Jazmyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received a s56 request for more information for 858 GTI visa? How long does it take from submitting all documents requested in s56 to the grant of visa?
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted- Nov 2020
> Invitation received- Jan 2022
> 858 visa application lodged- 28 Feb 2022
> s56 request for more info from home affairs- 07 Mar 2022
> Additional documents as per s56 request submitted - 28 Mar 2022
> 
> Waiting for response.
> 
> Would like to hear from people who have had similar experiences.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Got my 858 visa granted today.


----------



## karthkri

Jazmyn said:


> Got my 858 visa granted today.


Hey Folks, i wanted to update about my PR grant this morning, thank you everyone on this forum, its been very helpful. I did all the process from Singapore, PCC was for India & Singapore.


----------



## bgt

Anyone in fintech is waiting since June 21 ??🤔


----------



## anil_009

bgt said:


> Anyone in fintech is waiting since June 21 ??🤔


Yes, am waiting since June 21 too for FinTech


----------



## m_kw

Hi there!

After reading posts from the last year (nice time spent with litres of tea) I decided to join the conv!

I think I am quite a unicorn here since I am neither PhD student/graduate or 10+ years industry experience person, however I think I might be able to prove my ability since despite my young age (28) I have quite a lot of experience in public, civic and company sectors with multiple awards, own company and being a co-founder of industry organisation in my own country.

Background:
*Offshore 
DigiTech* - Data Science/AI (AI-powered climate change counteraction and environmental protection field)
*Experience *- 4+ years, senior roles, working for international companies (developing AI to fight water pollution and floods), founder of own company (with portfolio website), co-founder of national industry organisation, led and participated in many non-profit international industrial projects (proofs: media articles, interview with me, publications, project website etc.)
*Education* - MSc from one of the best national universities (+ best students' award)
*Awards *- 1 professional certification (examination based), 4 Awards (2 international conference scholarships, 2 awards for best women in the field)
*Memberships* - 3 memberships in international industry organisations, ambassador role in one of them
*Publications *- 3 (2 online, 1 as a chapter of a book published in US)
*References* - 7 (from heads of international organisations who are also PhD and industry leaders incl. one from Melbourne)
*FWHIT *- 2 job offers that match skills from SEEK, salary estimation, being among top earners in my home country

What do you think? What could be the weak points?


----------



## Anurag123

Hi anyone with Infrastructure and Tourism sector April-2021?


----------



## Freedom and just be

m_kw said:


> Hi there!
> 
> After reading posts from the last year (nice time spent with litres of tea) I decided to join the conv!
> 
> I think I am quite a unicorn here since I am neither PhD student/graduate or 10+ years industry experience person, however I think I might be able to prove my ability since despite my young age (28) I have quite a lot of experience in public, civic and company sectors with multiple awards, own company and being a co-founder of industry organisation in my own country.
> 
> Background:
> *Offshore
> DigiTech* - Data Science/AI (AI-powered climate change counteraction and environmental protection field)
> *Experience *- 4+ years, senior roles, working for international companies (developing AI to fight water pollution and floods), founder of own company (with portfolio website), co-founder of national industry organisation, led and participated in many non-profit international industrial projects (proofs: media articles, interview with me, publications, project website etc.)
> *Education* - MSc from one of the best national universities (+ best students' award)
> *Awards *- 1 professional certification (examination based), 4 Awards (2 international conference scholarships, 2 awards for best women in the field)
> *Memberships* - 3 memberships in international industry organisations, ambassador role in one of them
> *Publications *- 3 (2 online, 1 as a chapter of a book published in US)
> *References* - 7 (from heads of international organisations who are also PhD and industry leaders incl. one from Melbourne)
> *FWHIT *- 2 job offers that match skills from SEEK, salary estimation, being among top earners in my home country
> 
> What do you think? What could be the weak points?


Hi Similar Boat...different profiled Data Scientist....your profile seems unique, but to be honest the best response to you is, give it a shot.


----------



## Freedom and just be

Team, i have a couple of questions 

1. For GTI do we have to complete IELTS assessment ? 

2. ACS Preliminary assessment for Nomination DigiTech - this is the automatic response, we are receiving - "If you are providing a GTI submission in this email please note due to the demand for this process applications may take up to 24 weeks to process. We will endeavor to provide an outcome to your preliminary assessment as soon as we can. Should any further documentation be required you will be notified accordingly within this timeframe." Do they mean they need 24 weeks for preliminary assessment?

3. Expression of Interest, i assume is accepted only with nomination, am i right ?

4. assuming 3rd point is correct, so first get your nomination from ACS and then go submit EOI, am i right ?


----------



## Chucco

Jazmyn said:


> Got my 858 visa granted today.


Congrats ! May I know when did you cleared the Health tests ?


----------



## kundikoi

Perth1 said:


> Hi I am new on this forum and please is anyone can advise me or share experience about University Lecturer occupation for Global Talent Visa? I cannot find anywhere is the University Lecturer in the field of DENTISTRY eligible or not for applying for Global Talent Visa ? What you think please Note. for offshore candidates


I think you should invest some more time in your own research (and reading this thread from the start)



m_kw said:


> Hi there!
> 
> After reading posts from the last year (nice time spent with litres of tea) I decided to join the conv!
> 
> I think I am quite a unicorn here since I am neither PhD student/graduate or 10+ years industry experience person, however I think I might be able to prove my ability since despite my young age (28) I have quite a lot of experience in public, civic and company sectors with multiple awards, own company and being a co-founder of industry organisation in my own country.
> 
> Background:
> *Offshore
> DigiTech* - Data Science/AI (AI-powered climate change counteraction and environmental protection field)
> *Experience *- 4+ years, senior roles, working for international companies (developing AI to fight water pollution and floods), founder of own company (with portfolio website), co-founder of national industry organisation, led and participated in many non-profit international industrial projects (proofs: media articles, interview with me, publications, project website etc.)
> *Education* - MSc from one of the best national universities (+ best students' award)
> *Awards *- 1 professional certification (examination based), 4 Awards (2 international conference scholarships, 2 awards for best women in the field)
> *Memberships* - 3 memberships in international industry organisations, ambassador role in one of them
> *Publications *- 3 (2 online, 1 as a chapter of a book published in US)
> *References* - 7 (from heads of international organisations who are also PhD and industry leaders incl. one from Melbourne)
> *FWHIT *- 2 job offers that match skills from SEEK, salary estimation, being among top earners in my home country
> 
> What do you think? What could be the weak points?


I think it's worth a shot. Weak points: *education *(which isn't really international, but also somewhat depends on the country of origin), *salary *(not clear what a "top earner in home country" means $$$-wise, they'll likely ask for payslips and potentially question the discrepancy between "actual" and "projected" given the relatively young age), *nominator?* (7 references is too many and no GTO wants to go through that much largely repetitive info), contribution to AUS community, *experience *- working for _international _companies doesn't really mean _international _experience (in GTO parlance) if it's all done out of one's home country, unless yours is actually across multiple international locations. In my observations GTOs seem to view international education and experience as somewhat of an 'external validation' mark for the applicants. 



Freedom and just be said:


> 1. For GTI do we have to complete IELTS assessment ?


read this thread in its entirety



Freedom and just be said:


> 2. ACS Preliminary assessment for Nomination DigiTech - this is the automatic response, we are receiving - "If you are providing a GTI submission in this email please note due to the demand for this process applications may take up to 24 weeks to process. We will endeavor to provide an *outcome to your preliminary assessmen*t as soon as we can. Should any further documentation be required you will be notified accordingly within this timeframe." Do they mean they need 24 weeks for preliminary assessment?


that is my reading of their response



Freedom and just be said:


> 3. Expression of Interest, i assume is accepted only with nomination, am i right ?


there's no need to assume - the requirements are pretty black-and-white


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello Team, I have a couple of questions. plz help me

1) My nominator is from my previous company, not my current company, but he is an Australian PR. is it ok? or is it important to have a nominator from the current company.
2) can anyone share an example, wherein their nominator is not from their current organization and still, the application is processed and approved.
3) also does anyone have any idea, what type of people profile does the assessment of GTI application? (for example one of my friend from USA told me that for green card, their assessment team is basic level graduates, hence it's difficult for them to analyse profiles and come up with conclusions, so everything has to be black n white, i hope i am able to express myself properly (i dont want to offend anyone, just asking my query))


----------



## gansaraslax

kundikoi said:


> w interna





Chucco said:


> Hi !
> 
> I Just found out about this forum, and I wish I knew about it before hand
> I ll participate and share my progress :
> 
> 
> Digitech / 12 Years of International Experience / Awards / Published / Worked on multiple Famous Projects.
> Job offers well over 158k.
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, All documents Submitted / Application now as _Further assessment_ ( I quote : This application is currently being assessed )
> 
> From your experience, how long can it take for the PR to be granted at this stage ?
> 
> Thanks. ( I will update as soon as I have news )


congrats .
May i ask, do u have nominator from your current organization?


----------



## gansaraslax

karthkri said:


> Hey Folks, i wanted to update about my PR grant this morning, thank you everyone on this forum, its been very helpful. I did all the process from Singapore, PCC was for India & Singapore.
> 
> View attachment 101411


many many congrats, may i know that your nominator is from your current organization? is it important to have nominator from current organization, i have nominator from my previous organization


----------



## Chucco

gansaraslax said:


> congrats .
> May i ask, do u have nominator from your current organization?


In this case, My nominator was the CEO of my current organization. But a nominator could be anyone from other organisations, as long as they are prominent and in the same field.


----------



## gansaraslax

Chucco said:


> In this case, My nominator was the CEO of my current organization. But a nominator could be anyone from other organisations, as long as they are prominent and in the same field.


Thanks for your reply, may I knw did you applied from Australia or outside. ?


----------



## Chucco

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks for your reply, may I knw did you applied from Australia or outside. ?


Outside, but I had previously worked in Australia with a Work permit.


----------



## gansaraslax

Chucco said:


> In this case, My nominator was the CEO of my current organization. But a nominator could be anyone from other organisations, as long as they are prominent and in the same field.





Chucco said:


> Outside, but I had previously worked in Australia with a Work permit.


same with me, but I have worked only for a year there, may I ask in which category have u applied, I am trying for digital. currently, i am in Indonesia, may i ask where are you now?


----------



## gansaraslax

....


----------



## Chucco

gansaraslax said:


> same with me, but I have worked only for a year there, may I ask in which category have u applied, I am trying for digital. currently, i am in Indonesia, may i ask where are you now?


Apllied in Digitech from Thailand ( I am a french Citizen ) , but currently I am in Bali.


----------



## gansaraslax

Chucco said:


> Hi !
> 
> I Just found out about this forum, and I wish I knew about it before hand
> I ll participate and share my progress :
> 
> 
> Digitech / 12 Years of International Experience / Awards / Published / Worked on multiple Famous Projects.
> Job offers well over 158k.
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, All documents Submitted / Application now as _Further assessment_ ( I quote : This application is currently being assessed )
> 
> From your experience, how long can it take for the PR to be granted at this stage ?
> 
> Thanks. ( I will update as soon as I have news )





Chucco said:


> Apllied in Digitech from Thailand ( I am a french Citizen ) , but currently I am in Bali.


----------



## gansaraslax

* travelling to jakarta


----------



## Chucco

gansaraslax said:


> amazing to know this, any chances of you travelling to indonesia, would be glad to catch up, i am an indian citizen, My name is Riya, may i request your name and currently where are your working/ which company?


Sorry ,  those information's are private and we should not overstep on the current thread. Lets keep it within general 858 matters  Good luck !


----------



## Abhay_AU

Hello All,

I am new member here. This thread have very valuable information and also success stories with GTI grants. But I still have few queries, request your help here.


I am from IT background with 15 years of experience. Also Onsite experience (2+ years on Work Permit) for Europe and Singapore.
For GTI nomination, I read on other forums that ACS nomination is best, hence was following up with them since 2 months, but no update. Already submitted all required docs to them, but got reply stating they will take anywhere up-to 6 months to review application.
Hence wanted to check if a Citizen in same field can be a good nominator? asking this as that person is also in IT, but not having something like international paper published on his name etc. Please advice.


----------



## gansaraslax

abhaymorey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new member here. This thread have very valuable information and also success stories with GTI grants. But I still have few queries, request your help here.
> 
> 
> I am from IT background with 15 years of experience. Also Onsite experience (2+ years on Work Permit) for Europe and Singapore.
> For GTI nomination, I read on other forums that ACS nomination is best, hence was following up with them since 2 months, but no update. Already submitted all required docs to them, but got reply stating they will take anywhere up-to 6 months to review application.
> Hence wanted to check if a Citizen in same field can be a good nominator? asking this as that person is also in IT, but not having something like international paper published on his name etc. Please advice.


i do have similar question Abhay, my nominator also does not have any publication experience etc. lest wait for the answers,


----------



## VadZhen

Chucco said:


> Hence wanted to check if a Citizen in same field can be a good nominator? asking this as that person is also in IT, but not having something like international paper published on his name etc. Please advice.


For applying for 858 visa, You must have a nominator "with a national reputation in your area of talent". International papers are not obligatory but you must prove that he reach the high level of his profession - the company position, grants, patents and so on. Each case is individual


----------



## VadZhen

Dear colleagues,

Could you enlighten me on one more question. In GT office, all our EOI is assessed together or each sector has own officers assessing EOI only form their sectors. I mean that EOI submitted in Energy sector will be assessed by officer majored at Energy sector.

Why am I asking? From the disclosure logs 2022, I found that as of 31 Dec 2021 there were 871 undecided EOI whereas in the whole 2021, officers oricessed 1630 EOI. Considering that they process at the same rate, they made a decision of roughly 400 EOI, hence there are 471 EOI left. Of course, we should take into account that they assess some 2022 EOI, but anyway it is a good sign that by the nearest months (5-6) all EOI in 2022 will have been assessed in Energy sector.

My calculations made me smile but what remains while waiting for the approval of the application!


----------



## Abhay_AU

VadZhen said:


> For applying for 858 visa, You must have a nominator "with a national reputation in your area of talent". International papers are not obligatory but you must prove that he reach the high level of his profession - the company position, grants, patents and so on. Each case is individual


Thanks! Any specific docs nominator should provide, help on this is much appreciated from guys who got individual nomination and not from ACS.


----------



## m_kw

kundikoi said:


> I think you should invest some more time in your own research (and reading this thread from the start)
> 
> 
> I think it's worth a shot. Weak points: *education *(which isn't really international, but also somewhat depends on the country of origin), *salary *(not clear what a "top earner in home country" means $$$-wise, they'll likely ask for payslips and potentially question the discrepancy between "actual" and "projected" given the relatively young age), *nominator?* (7 references is too many and no GTO wants to go through that much largely repetitive info), contribution to AUS community, *experience *- working for _international _companies doesn't really mean _international _experience (in GTO parlance) if it's all done out of one's home country, unless yours is actually across multiple international locations. In my observations GTOs seem to view international education and experience as somewhat of an 'external validation' mark for the applicants. [



*Education:* my degree was English-taught, I completed also one semester abroad.
*Salary: *I am among top 5% earners in my country and I can prove it, however it is not FWHIT
*Nominator:* industry professional with 10+ years with PhD, co-authored 2 patents, currently CTO, co-founder and Data Scientist in Australian companies. Professor status at multiple international universities, author of 40+ scientific publications, including international journals from SCI index.
*Experience: *mostly home country with some short projects abroad (in 5 countries).


Thanks a lot for pointing out!


----------



## sdgupta76

abhaymorey said:


> Thanks! Any specific docs nominator should provide, help on this is much appreciated from guys who got individual nomination and not from ACS.


My nominator also do not have research experience or have published any papers. I have supported his reputation by providing a letter and organogram from the company that he is at director level position. I have submitted this as part of my s56 response and now waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Abhay_AU

sdgupta76 said:


> My nominator also do not have research experience or have published any papers. I have supported his reputation by providing a letter and organogram from the company that he is at director level position. I have submitted this as part of my s56 response and now waiting for the outcome.


Thanks for update!

Guys, Anyone who requested ACS nomination in 2022? If yes, have you received nomination confirmation yet?

I requested for ACS nomination in Feb-2022 and still awaiting.


----------



## kundikoi

VadZhen said:


> Could you enlighten me on one more question. In GT office, all our EOI is assessed together or each sector has own officers assessing EOI only form their sectors. I mean that EOI submitted in Energy sector will be assessed by officer majored at Energy sector.


nobody really knows the inner workings of the GT office, but it's a fair assumption at this stage that most of them are generalists and there's no "sector specialisation" as such. 

Also, we know that they prioritise 3-4 sectors per previously-published info (like FinTech and DigiTech), with Energy not one of them - potentially explaining the higher backlog on file with the latter.



abhaymorey said:


> Thanks! Any specific docs nominator should provide, help on this is much appreciated from guys who got individual nomination and not from ACS.


there's plenty of 'help' already provided on this point earlier in the thread - and then some



sdgupta76 said:


> My nominator also do not have research experience or have published any papers. I have supported his reputation by providing a letter and organogram from the company that he is at director level position. I have submitted this as part of my s56 response and now waiting for the outcome.


just to be clear, having prior research experience or publishing papers is *not *really a requirement for the Professional Stream applications (while definitely highly advisable for the Academic Stream).


----------



## gansaraslax

abhaymorey said:


> Thanks for update!
> 
> Guys, Anyone who requested ACS nomination in 2022? If yes, have you received nomination confirmation yet?
> 
> I requested for ACS nomination in Feb-2022 and still awaiting it.


Their website says that they take 8 to 10 weeks to process, maybe wait for a couple of more weeks, let us know if a nomination comes. Thankyou : )


----------



## gansaraslax

gansaraslax said:


> Their website says that they take 8 to 10 weeks to process, maybe wait for a couple of more weeks, let us know if a nomination comes. Thankyou : )


may i ask under which category /profile have you applied in ACS? Thankyou


----------



## karthkri

gansaraslax said:


> many many congrats, may i know that your nominator is from your current organization? is it important to have nominator from current organization, i have nominator from my previous organization


My nominator is not from my current org, my nominator was from one of my previous org, I was actually reporting to him. It’s not necessary that the nominator have to be from current org. It may add value as far as he is in your field of expertise. Good luck.


----------



## Freedom and just be

gansaraslax said:


> Their website says that they take 8 to 10 weeks to process, maybe wait for a couple of more weeks, let us know if a nomination comes. Thankyou : )


now it says 24 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user2022

Hi all, I have a question to those who have experience and those who want to suggest me. I have lodged my visa application and have also answered s56 RFI on 23 March this year. I have new achievements (eg. paper published, some awards etc). Can I upload that info to my IMMI account in the form of other documents? Will it be sensible to do so? Please comment. It would be really helpful. Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

user2022 said:


> Hi all, I have a question to those who have experience and those who want to suggest me. I have lodged my visa application and have also answered s56 RFI on 23 March this year. I have new achievements (eg. paper published, some awards etc). Can I upload that info to my IMMI account in the form of other documents? Will it be sensible to do so? Please comment. It would be really helpful. Cheers


you got a paper published and received >1 awards in the last 2 weeks 🤨? noice! 

makes one wonder, however, why you didn't just hold off on answering the s56 until these amazing new accomplishments have materialised?


----------



## user2022

kundikoi said:


> you got a paper published and received >1 awards in the last 2 weeks 🤨? noice!
> 
> makes one wonder, however, why you didn't just hold off on answering the s56 until these amazing new accomplishments have materialised?


Hey, thanks for responding. I have email correspondance for those achievements which happened after my s56 submission.


----------



## gansaraslax

karthkri said:


> My nominator is not from my current org, my nominator was from one of my previous org, I was actually reporting to him. It’s not necessary that the nominator have to be from current org. It may add value as far as he is in your field of expertise. Good luck.


Thanks a lot


----------



## gansaraslax

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks a lot


may i ask is your application approved ?


----------



## ImmiAU

kundikoi said:


> nobody really knows the inner workings of the GT office, but it's a fair assumption at this stage that most of them are generalists and there's no "sector specialisation" as such.


yes, nobody knows. at the early stage, handling the cases are location based, one office takes applicantions from a certain area. As the cases increased, their working mode may have changed. by sector or inter-organization.
the GTI officers are not as professional as the candidates, so they assess by the documents and nomination letter, check the authenticity, and they will disscus the cases on whom to invite.


----------



## SathyaGovind

Hi All,

As I received an email 2 weeks before that my EOI is closed and the case officer didn't mention the specific reason.
I tried to explore with some agents and lawyers to know the reason(of course spent some money)
When I approach some agents, they are saying that i have less chance to get Invitation as my current visa is research visa and i hold this visa for next 3 years.
I am really worried about this. I am working on my documents.
Can anyone please help me with the following queries?
Do i want to mention my previous EOI and the outcome in my new EOI?
Do i want to submit my current visa evidences?
Can i submit by next week(as I have all documents with me) as July immi law could change or do i want to take sometime?
My Profile in short:
PhD in Finance -2020
EOI in Fin-tech
Doing Post Doc in Fin tech.
Doing PhD In Leadership
Publications - 7, Awards, Grants.
Australian citizen Nominator.
Salary above FWHIT.

Awaiting your valuable feedback.


----------



## ImmiAU

Goodman001 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following the discussion for a while. Thanks for sharing the info which is very helpful for me to prepare my EOI. I have just got my invitation letter and wanna share my timeline and some key features here for your info:
> Status: Offshore applicant
> EOI Submitted: Feb 8 2022
> Invited: Apr 1 2022
> Sector: Resources
> Key Qualification/materials: PhD, Postdoc, Salary threshold doesn't reach but showed potential, Over 20 publications with 400+ citations, Several awards and funding obtained, International experience and conferences' chair, Bunch of conference oral pres and invited pres, a Nominator's reference letter without 1000 form.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you and hope everyone has good luck! Hopefully, my formal application won't get rejected.


congrat~ 
but form 1000 should be the necessary doc for processing, problely you will get a s56.
Tell us if you have any progress


----------



## kundikoi

user2022 said:


> Hey, thanks for responding. I have email correspondance for those achievements which happened after my s56 submission.


personally I wouldn't submit anything after answering the s56 - at the risk of needlessly confusing the CO who must have already assessed your prominence and presumably was ok with it if not asked in s56. Whereas even if the s56 *was *about the evidence of prominence, the extra 2-3 bullet points are unlikely to sway the whole case (but a good learning case for other applicants where they have a reasonable expectation of awards/publications to come through - to just nudge the relevant bodies for confirmation prior to responding to their s56s). 



SathyaGovind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I received an email 2 weeks before that my EOI is closed and the case officer didn't mention the specific reason.
> I tried to explore with some agents and lawyers to know the reason(of course spent some money)


I've never actually seen them give specific reasons unless they were procedure-related (like being on bridging visas early on in the program, requirements for fresh grads changing on the fly, etc) it's a waste of money to try and find out the reasons for EOI rejections.



SathyaGovind said:


> When I approach some agents, they are saying that i have less chance to get Invitation as my current visa is research visa and i hold this visa for next 3 years.
> I am really worried about this. I am working on my documents.


is there a reason why you're choosing to ignore the professional advice that you paid money for? 



SathyaGovind said:


> Can anyone please help me with the following queries?
> Do i want to mention my previous EOI and the outcome in my new EOI?
> Do i want to submit my current visa evidences?


are these required in the EOI?



SathyaGovind said:


> Can i submit by next week(as I have all documents with me) as July immi law could change or do i want to take sometime?


has your profile changed *materially *since the rejection 2 weeks ago? immi law can change at any moment really, but next year's Budget has already confirmed ~8k places for FY23. 



ImmiAU said:


> but form 1000 should be the necessary doc for processing, problely you will get a s56.


it's a relatively recent change that they started requiring form 1000 - there is still a decent backlog of applicants who have applied when it wasn't yet required (and he already got the UID anyways). applying for the actual visa without form 1000 and awaiting the s56 is just a waste of time & money really (as they may just as well reject the case outright without bothering with s56).


----------



## SathyaGovind

Thanks for your valuable response. 

I am not ignoring their advise. I am quite concerned for my 2nd EOI.

My profile is the same. But I have lodged my EOI on Feb 2021 and updated my documents from Oct 2021 as I got my Job in above FWHIT and did some more publications and received grants later. Might be they would have missed the updated docs as I submitted 17 documents after my first EOI. I am planning to submit my second EOI with all the consolidated documents. 

So will it be a good chance or still they consider my current visa?


----------



## kundikoi

SathyaGovind said:


> Thanks for your valuable response.
> 
> I am not ignoring their advise. I am quite concerned for my 2nd EOI.


uhm you seem like you *are *ignoring their advise though by intending to proceed with the 2nd EOI? how are you not?



SathyaGovind said:


> My profile is the same. But I have lodged my EOI on Feb 2021 and updated my documents from Oct 2021 as I got my Job in above FWHIT and did some more publications and received grants later. Might be they would have missed the updated docs as I submitted 17 documents after my first EOI. I am planning to submit my second EOI with all the consolidated documents.


well if your profile remains the same, that's a pretty large gamble to make on "they might have missed" vs the profile simply being not up to scratch. 



SathyaGovind said:


> So will it be a good chance or still they consider my current visa?


all i'm seeing right now is a good chance *for another rejection*, with or without the current visa consideration


----------



## kundikoi

I got my GTI visa in FinTech too by the way, and there's no shortage of FinTech conferences and awards both locally and in the wider region to try & improve the profile via speaking engagements, publications and awards in the next 3-6 months prior to reapplying. there were 2 successive blockchain weeks in the past 2 weeks alone.


----------



## SathyaGovind

Sure, I will work for it. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## ImmiAU

kundikoi said:


> it's a relatively recent change that they started requiring form 1000 - there is still a decent backlog of applicants who have applied when it wasn't yet required (and he already got the UID anyways). applying for the actual visa without form 1000 and awaiting the s56 is just a waste of time & money really (as they may just as well reject the case outright without bothering with s56).


not recent change, as early as Nov 2019 the first time GTI was announced, they asked for nominator and form 1000. 
I was invited in Nov 2019 without nominator. But was blocked by it for nearly 1year because I could not find nonimator with "reputation", just some engineers with severval years work experience.
I have ever thought if I submit with a nominator by an engineer they still will grant since the uid is most important.Also according to the data , granted rate is over 98% for lodged applicantions.
Finally I was nominated by ACS luckly.
So that was still a puzzle for me will it pass just by nominator not outstanding?


----------



## Bayleaf

SathyaGovind said:


> When I approach some agents, they are saying that i have less chance to get Invitation as my current visa is research visa and i hold this visa for next 3 years.


Can you specify which visa subclass are you holding?
If you are holding visa 491 or 494, it is a requirement to hold that visa for at least 3 years at the time applying for visa 858.
If you are holding those visa for less than 3 years, even if you receive the invitation, you will not be eligible for visa 858, so I can see why you will not be favoured by case officer during the EOI stage.


----------



## Goodman001

ImmiAU said:


> congrat~
> but form 1000 should be the necessary doc for processing, problely you will get a s56.
> Tell us if you have any progress


Sure. Thanks for the comments. Yes, I will submit my 1000 form for sure. For now, I haven't started the process but will do it later this month and keep posted here.


----------



## Luckyfay

irfaan.pma said:


> My senior is an Australian PR holder and currently doing Postdoc in Australia, he is having strong credentials, awards & publications. Can I choose him as a Nominator. Thank You


----------



## Luckyfay

Hi everyone ,just check with you for my profile ,
1-15years in global bank in China as a senior role as a Vice President ,job role is trade finance
2-package is above GTI requirement 
3-nominator from westpac in Sydney , he is my university classmate 
4-my degree is BA
5-two other senior roles from global bank help me to write a reference letter for me (one is my superior based in SG , other one is my previous colleague based in HK) 
6-I applied for sector :financial service and fintech 
7-no special publication and membership 
8-have some international conference just as attendees not a speaker 
9-submit my EOI in 2021/4/16 , so far no any feedback 

Two questions 
1) seems from this forum , I only see someone from Fintech sector , but how about financial service and fintech sector ? I did not see anyone from this sector ?
2) may I know anything I can do to enrich my profile ?
3) do you think am I qualified for GTI ?since my degree is BA.

thank you vertigo much


----------



## Luckyfay

May I know which month case they are processed now ?


----------



## ChanS

Hello everyone,
In order to apply for PR, I need to schedule a medical examination (Victoria). I could not get an appointment until July 22. Do you have any advice on getting a health exam earlier?


----------



## macx

Good Day,
I recently got an invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa). Earlier, We submitted 485 visas in December. I am abroad and didn't get a bridging visa. However, my family is in Australia and got Bridging Visa A.

While lodging the 858 Visa application after adding my family member, I am receiving the following error message. *Applicants are not eligible to be included as family members due to one of the following issues.

They have a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
They do not hold an appropriate visa.
They have a condition on the current visa.
Their location cannot be confirmed.
They are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.*

We never had a visa refusal or cancellation. The bridging visa's only condition is to maintain adequate health insurance which we already have. Since late 2020, bridging visa holders are also eligible for lodging GTI or included as family members. Could anyone guide me on why I am receiving this error message? I would really appreciate guidance in this regard.



Many Thanks


----------



## NB

macx said:


> Good Day,
> I recently got an invitation to apply for the Global Talent program (Global Talent visa). Earlier, We submitted 485 visas in December. I am abroad and didn't get a bridging visa. However, my family is in Australia and got Bridging Visa A.
> 
> While lodging the 858 Visa application after adding my family member, I am receiving the following error message. *Applicants are not eligible to be included as family members due to one of the following issues.
> 
> They have a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
> They do not hold an appropriate visa.
> They have a condition on the current visa.
> Their location cannot be confirmed.
> They are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.*
> 
> We never had a visa refusal or cancellation. The bridging visa's only condition is to maintain adequate health insurance which we already have. Since late 2020, bridging visa holders are also eligible for lodging GTI or included as family members. Could anyone guide me on why I am receiving this error message? I would really appreciate guidance in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


Does the 485 visa have 8503 condition ?
Cheers


----------



## macx

NB said:


> Does the 485 visa have 8503 condition ?
> Cheers


Before 485 visa application we were on visa 500, 485 visa application is still in the process so my family is on bridging visa A.


----------



## Vincent Yan

Hi guys. I submitted the EOI for GTI in May 2021. The CV I submitted was not perfect. So I made some changes to my LinkedIn(I attached my LinkedIn Link to my CV previously). Do you think the GTI assessor will carefully review my LinkedIn update?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Yes


----------



## kundikoi

ImmiAU said:


> not recent change, as early as Nov 2019 the first time GTI was announced, they asked for nominator and form 1000.


those were optional items to submit in the EOI in Nov 2019. they are now required items.


ImmiAU said:


> So that was still a puzzle for me will it pass just by nominator not outstanding?


a bit of a gamble/not very likely given the recent posts and all the negative media publicity on this issue last year



Luckyfay said:


> Hi everyone ,just check with you for my profile ,
> 1-15years in global bank in China as a senior role as a Vice President ,job role is trade finance
> 2-package is above GTI requirement
> 3-nominator from westpac in Sydney , he is my university classmate
> 4-my degree is BA
> 5-two other senior roles from global bank help me to write a reference letter for me (one is my superior based in SG , other one is my previous colleague based in HK)
> 6-I applied for sector :financial service and fintech
> 7-no special publication and membership
> 8-have some international conference just as attendees not a speaker
> 9-submit my EOI in 2021/4/16 , so far no any feedback
> 
> Two questions
> 1) seems from this forum , I only see someone from Fintech sector , but how about financial service and fintech sector ? I did not see anyone from this sector ?


I am


Luckyfay said:


> 2) may I know anything I can do to enrich my profile ?


improve your FinTech angle - apply to speak at some conferences, write a blog or better yet an article for an industry publication, win some awards (they can be team-based not necessarily individual)


Luckyfay said:


> 3) do you think am I qualified for GTI ?since my degree is BA.


read this thread in its entirety 



ChanS said:


> Hello everyone,
> In order to apply for PR, I need to schedule a medical examination (Victoria). I could not get an appointment until July 22. Do you have any advice on getting a health exam earlier?


read this thread in its entirety 



Vincent Yan said:


> Do you think the GTI assessor will carefully review my LinkedIn update?


no


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello Everyone,

i was reading this thread and came to know that few people are waiting for their EOI for more than 8 months and few got EOI within a month or a few days. IF a person did not get EOI in 6 months for GTI, does this mean that their application rejected? plz advice


----------



## sdgupta76

Hi Everyone,
I have received s56 on 17 March asking for PCC (India & Singapore for myself and wife) along with the other requested information in 28days. I have provided all the requested documents except for the India PCC. India PCC status is clear and status on the India High Commission website shows that it is available for issuance, but it seems that I may not get this before 14th April (due date). As a result I have attached the receipt of PCC application slip and screenshot showing the current status and uploaded the same.

I would like to ask whether I can click on the following button now?


----------



## Bayleaf

gansaraslax said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i was reading this thread and came to know that few people are waiting for their EOI for more than 8 months and few got EOI within a month or a few days. IF a person did not get EOI in 6 months for GTI, does this mean that their application rejected? plz advice


If a candidate did not hear back regarding the submitted EOI, regardless of the duration, it simply just means the candidate is still in the waiting list, i.e. EOI is neither approved nor declined.


----------



## sinlung

EOI submitted: Feb 2, 2022
Invitation to Apply: Feb 8, 2022

Completed Police clearance (Two weeks ago due to flight delays+ Covid) + Medical.

How long is the process after this?

TIA


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Luckyfay said:


> May I know which month case they are processed now ?





gansaraslax said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i was reading this thread and came to know that few people are waiting for their EOI for more than 8 months and few got EOI within a month or a few days. IF a person did not get EOI in 6 months for GTI, does this mean that their application rejected? plz advice


They are processing EOI based on the Caliber of the application. If an EOI did not get any response even after 6 months; that could suggest the processing delay. Rejections will be informed through email.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

sinlung said:


> EOI submitted: Feb 2, 2022
> Invitation to Apply: Feb 8, 2022
> 
> Completed Police clearance (Two weeks ago due to flight delays+ Covid) + Medical.
> 
> How long is the process after this?
> 
> TIA


You shall receive response any day now.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Luckyfay said:


> May I know which month case they are processed now ?


You can get this information by sending email to [email protected]


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> Hi, I submitted EOI in Dec 2022 and it was successful. I submitted documents and paid fees on 13 Mar 2022. However, I got the response today that they nominator was not in the database for Australian PR and asked me to check whether he is an eligible new zealand resident.. After deep dive, my nominator confirmed that he is SCV. However for my application I need to have a protected SCV. Protected SCV is one who was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001 or came into Australia in 3 months time i.e. by 26 May 2001. However upon checking with my nominator, he mentioned that he arrived in Australia on 7 July 2001. With this information shall I proceed with the application or should withdraw the application.


How did you manage to solve this issue, just asking for my knowledge? Thanks


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

gansaraslax said:


> How did you manage to solve this issue, just asking for my knowledge? Thanks


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

sdgupta76 said:


> Hi, I submitted EOI in Dec 2022 and it was successful. I submitted documents and paid fees on 13 Mar 2022. However, I got the response today that they nominator was not in the database for Australian PR and asked me to check whether he is an eligible new zealand resident.. After deep dive, my nominator confirmed that he is SCV. However for my application I need to have a protected SCV. Protected SCV is one who was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001 or came into Australia in 3 months time i.e. by 26 May 2001. However upon checking with my nominator, he mentioned that he arrived in Australia on 7 July 2001. With this information shall I proceed with the application or should withdraw the application.





sailin329 said:


> Hi, everyone, if you have any suggestions, please help me.😢 My EOI has been under consideration for 15 months (submitted in January 2021), and I have not heard anything back till now. Unfortunately, I found my previous email address that was used to submit the EOI is disabled and I have tried to update a few information with my new email address, but as the home affair do not reply anything, how could I know that they have updated my new email for notifying me the outcome?


reach out to your country’s GTI representative.


----------



## ImmiAU

sinlung said:


> EOI submitted: Feb 2, 2022
> Invitation to Apply: Feb 8, 2022
> 
> Completed Police clearance (Two weeks ago due to flight delays+ Covid) + Medical.
> 
> How long is the process after this?
> 
> TIA


invited in 1 week ? so quick!



sdgupta76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have received s56 on 17 March asking for PCC (India & Singapore for myself and wife) along with the other requested information in 28days. I have provided all the requested documents except for the India PCC. India PCC status is clear and status on the India High Commission website shows that it is available for issuance, but it seems that I may not get this before 14th April (due date). As a result I have attached the receipt of PCC application slip and screenshot showing the current status and uploaded the same.
> 
> I would like to ask whether I can click on the following button now?
> 
> View attachment 101437


I heard the VO can see your documents without your confirmation.Maybe you should write an extra document name it properly to tell vo your situation and demands, and attach it without some evidence(you have offered)
I think the vo will not directly refuse an invited,talented,pareparing,paid applicant without notification.


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> How did you manage to solve this issue, just asking for my knowledge? Thanks


Actually my nominator conveyed me wrong dates initially. He went back and checked the dates and found that he moved in Australia in July 2000 to take up a job and not July 2001 which he initially mentioned. As he was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001, he qualifies as a Protected SCV. Also checked with him, that the only way to show that you are a protected SCV is through your entry dates in passport and there is no document issued for it. So I have submitted, his current passport, his old passport and a date of entry into Australia in the old passport.


----------



## user2022

hi all, just wanted to share that the golden letter of 858 grant came in just few hours ago. happy moment! Even though I was involved in this thread later after 858 invitation stage but it helped me to know situations and experience of all beautiful souls. Sometime to hear about people and their situations gives a lot of strength and hope. Thank you all for responding my queries and for all valuable insights. I hope everyone will be successful soon. I am sharing my timeline and bit of my profile here. Hope this helps.

I am an offshore applicant (Medtech sector)
resubmitted (new submission) EOI in Sept 2021 with nominator (after no response of EOI submitted in late 2020 without nominator)
Few extra documents sent on Feb 2022
visa invitation: March 2022
Medical: March 2022
Medical clearance: 2 days after medical
s56 RFI: the same day medical was cleared and I responded same week
grant: April 2022
(whole process from EOI submission to grant 190 days, Invitation to grant: 31 days, Medical clearance/s56 response to grant: 20 days)
about me: PhD completed last year, first author papers 10, co-author papers: 5, in pipeline: 4, ~250 citations, conference presentations (domestic/international) >10
full scholarship undergrad-phd, few best presentation award in conferences, peer reviewing roles in total journals >10 and guest editing role as well
currently doing job (post doc) salary way below the threshold


----------



## gansaraslax

Marple1102 said:


> week job, for





sdgupta76 said:


> ustralia on 26 Feb 2001, he qualifies as a Protected SCV. Also checked with him, that the only way to show that you are a pr





sdgupta76 said:


> Actually my nominator conveyed me wrong dates initially. He went back and checked the dates and found that he moved in Australia in July 2000 to take up a job and not July 2001 which he initially mentioned. As he was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001, he qualifies as a Protected SCV. Also checked with him, that the only way to show that you are a protected SCV is through your entry dates in passport and there is no document issued for it. So I have submitted, his current passport, his old passport and a date of entry into Australia in the old passport.


ok understood, thanks for sharing, can we have nominator who recently got PR? is it ok


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> Actually my nominator conveyed me wrong dates initially. He went back and checked the dates and found that he moved in Australia in July 2000 to take up a job and not July 2001 which he initially mentioned. As he was in Australia on 26 Feb 2001, he qualifies as a Protected SCV. Also checked with him, that the only way to show that you are a protected SCV is through your entry dates in passport and there is no document issued for it. So I have submitted, his current passport, his old passport and a date of entry into Australia in the old passport.


also may i know, for which sector you applied?


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> also may i know, for which sector you applied?


Healthcare


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> ok understood, thanks for sharing, can we have nominator who recently got PR? is it ok


I think you can .. Just ensure that he/she meets the criteria for nominator's reputation. My nominator is at a Director level position in a pharmaceutical MNC.


----------



## sinlung

ImmiAU said:


> invited in 1 week ? so quick!
> 
> Yes


----------



## Chucco

user2022 said:


> hi all, just wanted to share that the golden letter of 858 grant came in just few hours ago. happy moment! Even though I was involved in this thread later after 858 invitation stage but it helped me to know situations and experience of all beautiful souls. Sometime to hear about people and their situations gives a lot of strength and hope. Thank you all for responding my queries and for all valuable insights. I hope everyone will be successful soon. I am sharing my timeline and bit of my profile here. Hope this helps.
> 
> I am an offshore applicant (Medtech sector)
> resubmitted (new submission) EOI in Sept 2021 with nominator (after no response of EOI submitted in late 2020 without nominator)
> Few extra documents sent on Feb 2022
> visa invitation: March 2022
> Medical: March 2022
> Medical clearance: 2 days after medical
> s56 RFI: the same day medical was cleared and I responded same week
> grant: April 2022
> (whole process from EOI submission to grant 190 days, Invitation to grant: 31 days, Medical clearance/s56 response to grant: 20 days)
> about me: PhD completed last year, first author papers 10, co-author papers: 5, in pipeline: 4, ~250 citations, conference presentations (domestic/international) >10
> full scholarship undergrad-phd, few best presentation award in conferences, peer reviewing roles in total journals >10 and guest editing role as well
> currently doing job (post doc) salary way below the threshold


Congratulations and well deserved, I note that based on recent posts, it takes about 5 to 20 days on average from s56 to grant, and additionally, it seems like once you get invited, you have 99% chance of success. I have yet to hear about someone getting refused after invitation and responding well to s56.


----------



## ImmiAU

Chucco said:


> Congratulations and well deserved, I note that based on recent posts, it takes about 5 to 20 days on average from s56 to grant, and additionally, it seems like once you get invited, you have 99% chance of success. I have yet to hear about someone getting refused after invitation and responding well to s56.


Post some data here:
) *EOI average processing time* (from EOI Submission to EOI Finalisation) for candidates residing in Australia, China, Hong Kong, India, Iran, Singapore, UK, US, Taiwan and Vietnam: 
*Country Average of Days *
Australia 108 
China 576 so long!
Hong Kong 224 
India 78 
Iran 211 
Singapore 51 
Taiwan 51 
UK 54 
US 330 
Vietnam 176 
*between 1 January 2021 and 31 December 2021 - number of EOIs finalised within 30 days, 31-90 days, 91-180 days and 181-270, and 271-365 days. *
within 30 days 2391 
31-90 days 1161 
91-180 days 1230 
181-270 days 4397 
271-365 days 677


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> I think you can .. Just ensure that he/she meets the criteria for the nominator's reputation. My nominator is at a Director level position in a pharmaceutical MNC.


Thanks a lot, apart from the nominator, how many reference letters have you added?


----------



## Abhay_AU

Hello All,

Based on latest updates in this forum, I got to know that PCC will be required for all countries where you stayed on Work Permit before, am I right? If yes, then do we need to start that process in advance? Also someone mentioned that they got request to submit all PCC in 28 days, is it practical to get PCC from Singapore and European countries in 28 days?


----------



## bohimei

Abhay_AU said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Based on latest updates in this forum, I got to know that PCC will be required for all countries where you stayed on Work Permit before, am I right? If yes, then do we need to start that process in advance? Also someone mentioned that they got request to submit all PCC in 28 days, is it practical to get PCC from Singapore and European countries in 28 days?


Attach your application form in case of delays for any kind of checks/certificates etc.


----------



## ImmiAU

Abhay_AU said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Based on latest updates in this forum, I got to know that PCC will be required for all countries where you stayed on Work Permit before, am I right? If yes, then do we need to start that process in advance? Also someone mentioned that they got request to submit all PCC in 28 days, is it practical to get PCC from Singapore and European countries in 28 days?


not by work permit , by stay for over 6 month event without working. 
As long as one usually stay over 6month if works there.


----------



## Abhay_AU

ImmiAU said:


> not by work permit , by stay for over 6 month event without working.
> As long as one usually stay over 6month if works there.


Yup, more than 6 months


----------



## gansaraslax

ImmiAU said:


> not by work permit , by stay for over 6 month event without working.
> As long as one usually stay over 6month if works there.


i was not aware of this, 28 days is really less time for multiple countries, any advice how to go about it.


----------



## gansaraslax

Abhay_AU said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Based on latest updates in this forum, I got to know that PCC will be required for all countries where you stayed on Work Permit before, am I right? If yes, then do we need to start that process in advance? Also someone mentioned that they got request to submit all PCC in 28 days, is it practical to get PCC from Singapore and European countries in 28 days?


Abhay, just asking, are u sure about this rule? , my case is similar to yours, multiple European countries, Singapore etc, i m wondering how to manage all this in 28 days


----------



## Abhay_AU

gansaraslax said:


> Abhay, just asking, are u sure about this rule? , my case is similar to yours, multiple European countries, Singapore etc, i m wondering how to manage all this in 28 days


I saw such updates in this forums only, you can check old posts few pages back...


----------



## gansaraslax

Abhay_AU said:


> I saw such updates in this forums only, you can check old posts few pages back...


ok Thanks


----------



## bohimei

Does anyone know which "organisation" to send IELTS results to from the British Council website? And is it any of these from the image below?


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks a lot, apart from the nominator, how many reference letters have you added?


Hi , I had three reference letters for senior people in my organisation (one each from US, UK and Singapore)


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> i was not aware of this, 28 days is really less time for multiple countries, any advice how to go about it.


For countries like India, for PCC, you are not required to show the letter. In such cases you can go ahead and apply in advance to save time. For Singapore, you need to submit the letter issued to you along with s56 and CoC will be issued only if you attach the letter.


----------



## v_aleks

Anurag123 said:


> Hi anyone with Infrastructure and Tourism sector April-2021?


Hi, waiting with Infrastructure and Tourism since Nov-2021)


----------



## Luckyfay

Anyone from financial service and fintech sector ? I saw seems all from fintech only ,thank you


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> For countries like India, for PCC, you are not required to show the letter. In such cases you can go ahead and apply in advance to save time. For Singapore, you need to submit the letter issued to you along with s56 and CoC will be issued only if you attach the letter.


thanks a lot, any idea about indonesia? do i have to show PCC for indonesia as well


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> Hi , I had three reference letters for senior people in my organisation (one each from US, UK and Singapore)


is it ok, if I provide 3 reference letters from my previous organization? is it compulsory that you have to provide letter from your current organization.


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> is it ok, if I provide 3 reference letters from my previous organization? is it compulsory that you have to provide letter from your current organization.


I do not think it should be a problem as long as it is coming from people holding senior most position in organisation. I have been working with the my current organisation for past 15 years and hence all the reference letters were from people in current organisation


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> thanks a lot, any idea about indonesia? do i have to show PCC for indonesia as well


It will depend on duration you were there in Indonesia.


----------



## Chucco

Chucco said:


> Hi !
> 
> I Just found out about this forum, and I wish I knew about it before hand
> I ll participate and share my progress :
> 
> 
> Digitech / 12 Years of International Experience / Awards / Published / Worked on multiple Famous Projects.
> Job offers well over 158k.
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, All documents Submitted / Application now as _Further assessment_ ( I quote : This application is currently being assessed )
> 
> From your experience, how long can it take for the PR to be granted at this stage ?
> 
> Thanks. ( I will update as soon as I have news )


Edit : just received the Grant today :
Here is the final summary :


5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, all s56 documents sent.
14 April 2022 : Granted ( Wife included )

Good luck for everyone.


----------



## Abhay_AU

Chucco said:


> Edit : just received the Grant today :
> Here is the final summary :
> 
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, all s56 documents sent.
> 14 April 2022 : Granted ( Wife included )
> 
> Good luck for everyone.


Wow, This is quick!!


----------



## gansaraslax

Chucco said:


> Edit : just received the Grant today :
> Here is the final summary :
> 
> 
> 5 Jan 2022 : Decision to Apply, Gathering Documents and information's
> 20 Jan 2022 : EOI Submitted.
> 08 Mar 2022 : Invited to Apply
> 11 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
> 16 Mar 2022 : s56 Request - Health + PCC ( also for my wife )
> 02 April 2022 : Health tests OK, all s56 documents sent.
> 14 April 2022 : Granted ( Wife included )
> 
> Good luck for everyone.


congrats, may i know - does your nominator published anythins? just asking


----------



## gansaraslax

sdgupta76 said:


> It will depend on duration you were there in Indonesia.


almost 5 years? do i have to do PCC, if in case things progressed?


----------



## Henry Tran

Hello All,

I got the invitation to apply GTI from the DOHA without nomination on March 08, 2022. Since I am an offshore applicant, now the most challenging task for me is finding a nomination before March 08, 2023.
I searched and found that the ACS and Engineers Australia are two organizations that can nominate GTI applicants. Thus, I prepared all necessary documents and submitted them to ACS on March 24, 2022. However, they may process up to 24 weeks. Thus, I have some questions need your help to have better preparation:

Since I filled in the ACS as my nomination in the EOI, is it possible to apply for any other organizations, e.g. Engineers Australia (EA)?
What is the average processing time for ACS nomination now? Is there any way to speed up this process?
How many percentages I can get the nomination from the ACS and EA? (Please see my profile)
In case I cannot get any nomination from ACS or EA, do you know any other nomination organizations or services? 
My profile:

PhD Electrical Engineering (graduated May 2020), research interests: computer vision, artificial intelligence, robotics, and healthcare.
Publications: 10 articles (2 first author - Q1, IEEE, impact factor 13.4), 14 conference papers (8 first author).
Best paper runner-up awards (2nd, 3rd) for two international conferences.
Patent: 1 
Working experience: > 2 years
Salary < FWHI.
Current position: Senior AI Engineer.
Sector: DiGITECH
Projects: mostly focusing on healthcare and robotics applications.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## gansaraslax

Henry Tran said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got the invitation to apply GTI from the DOHA without nomination on March 08, 2022. Since I am an offshore applicant, now the most challenging task for me is finding a nomination before March 08, 2023.
> I searched and found that the ACS and Engineers Australia are two organizations that can nominate GTI applicants. Thus, I prepared all necessary documents and submitted them to ACS on March 24, 2022. However, they may process up to 24 weeks. Thus, I have some questions need your help to have better preparation:
> 
> Since I filled in the ACS as my nomination in the EOI, is it possible to apply for any other organizations, e.g. Engineers Australia (EA)?
> What is the average processing time for ACS nomination now? Is there any way to speed up this process?
> How many percentages I can get the nomination from the ACS and EA? (Please see my profile)
> In case I cannot get any nomination from ACS or EA, do you know any other nomination organizations or services?
> My profile:
> 
> PhD Electrical Engineering (graduated May 2020), research interests: computer vision, artificial intelligence, robotics, and healthcare.
> Publications: 10 articles (2 first author - Q1, IEEE, impact factor 13.4), 14 conference papers (8 first author).
> Best paper runner-up awards (2nd, 3rd) for two international conferences.
> Patent: 1
> Working experience: > 2 years
> Salary < FWHI.
> Current position: Senior AI Engineer.
> Sector: DiGITECH
> Projects: mostly focusing on healthcare and robotics applications.
> Thank you for your help!


for nomination, not necessary to go through these organizations, you can have ur friend or colleague, who has a reputation in your field.


----------



## Goodman001

I want to ask a quick question. Are reference letters necessary for the application? I have received my invitation code and have form 1000 and a reference letter from my nominator. Do I still need more reference letters from different persons? If that is the case, how many letters are good enough? If I submit only my nominator's reference letter, will it be a chance to get rejected or a request for more letters? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bayleaf

Goodman001 said:


> I want to ask a quick question. Are reference letters necessary for the application? I have received my invitation code and have form 1000 and a reference letter from my nominator. Do I still need more reference letters from different persons? If that is the case, how many letters are good enough? If I submit only my nominator's reference letter, will it be a chance to get rejected or a request for more letters? Thanks everyone!


One reference letter from your nominator should be suffice if you already received the invitation code, at least that worked for me in Dec 2020.


----------



## Chucco

gansaraslax said:


> congrats, may i know - does your nominator published anythins? just asking


My nominator happened to be quite prominent with many publications and awards, but it is not really needed.


----------



## Vincent Yan

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 10 May 2021. My application stream is infrastructure. I am not sure where is the stream currently on? I saw the latest person who got granted in my stream is December 2020. Any update?


----------



## sdgupta76

gansaraslax said:


> almost 5 years? do i have to do PCC, if in case things progressed?


yes


----------



## Sagittarius

Hi All, 
I have submitted my EOI last year on 25 September 2021 with the nomination form under sector *Resources / Infrastructure and tourism*, but did not received any response as of today... Any hope....


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Sagittarius said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI last year on 25 September 2021 with the nomination form under sector *Resources / Infrastructure and tourism*, but did not received any response as of today... Any hope....


Feb 2021 is under process. You need to wait.


----------



## moonstone9

Hi all,

Is PhD student (my husband) who submitted the thesis (status from university is under examination) is still eligible for this visa?
If not, after graduation, if my husband does not have a job yet, could he apply or he should wait until having a job? I heard that if we are under bridging visa, we cannot apply for GTI visa so it will take a very long time until graduating, apply for 485 and having a job. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bayleaf

moonstone9 said:


> Is PhD student (my husband) who submitted the thesis (status from university is under examination) is still eligible for this visa?


Read this



moonstone9 said:


> If not, after graduation, if my husband does not have a job yet, could he apply or he should wait until having a job?


He will be eligible to apply when he has completed all requirements for a PhD qualification related to a priority sector. (Source) But if he can get a job offer in Australia, that will increase his chance of being invited.



moonstone9 said:


> I heard that if we are under bridging visa, we cannot apply for GTI visa so it will take a very long time until graduating, apply for 485 and having a job. Thank you in advance.


Holders of bridging visa A, B and C are eligible to apply for GTI visa.


----------



## moonstone9

Bayleaf said:


> Read this
> 
> 
> He will be eligible to apply when he has completed all requirements for a PhD qualification related to a priority sector. (Source) But if he can get a job offer in Australia, that will increase his chance of being invited.
> 
> 
> Holders of bridging visa A, B and C are eligible to apply for GTI visa.


Thank you for your quick response. So I guess we should wait at least until the university gives him a complete letter. 

Also is it difficult to find a job when we are in bridging visa? My friend told me he had to wait a very long time in bridging visa to get the health examination so it seems we will need for a while.


----------



## gansaraslax

sayan12 said:


> Search on linked on or google, global talent officer ach australian high commission, select the gto that is closed to your home country, add them on linked in, start talking on your Application status. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> just asking for my knowledge, is it ok to contact them through linkedin? dont they feel its not good. plz reply


----------



## gansaraslax

perception30 said:


> Assuming that the majority of these applicants who are eligible for this visa will be married and have 1/2 children's, the actual quota is 1500/1600 annually not 5000  That's how the quota system works here. Which means approximately 120 invitations per month, does not look like a huge number to me. The department has already deployed GTOs in more than 7 locations around the world to recruit the talents.
> So, my take on that is, it will absolutely be much arduous compared to 482/457 but more lenient to Distinguished Talent Visa.


Thanks for sharing this , i was not aware, so they calculate families as well in their quota. so if they say that they will rant 8000 visa, it includes partner n children. so ideally they will give approx 2k candidiates only


----------



## gansaraslax

johnyjohny said:


> I made an initial contact through linkedin and then was asked my resume. After few days, I was asked to send some more details around salary, personal information etc....after that no update. Not sure what the next steps would be for me.


hey Johny, what was the outcome, is GTO ok to be contacted thru LinkedIn ? plz suggest


----------



## asynchronous

I am applying for a 485 graduate post study visa. Can my spouse study full-time (PhD) under this visa? This question is a bit off-topic though. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ANLARA

Hi All,
Anybody received visa granted mail after April 14th? Submitted all documents(S56) requested on April 7th and no news since then. Status still showing as ‘Further assessment’.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

ANLARA said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody received visa granted mail after April 14th? Submitted all documents(S56) requested on April 7th and no news since then. Status still showing as ‘Further assessment’.


Dont worry. It takes 2 weeks in general. Also, public holidays may slow the process.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

asynchronous said:


> I am applying for a 485 graduate post study visa. Can my spouse study full-time (PhD) under this visa? This question is a bit off-topic though. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


No, she needs student VISA.


----------



## ANLARA

Jingbo Wang said:


> Dont worry. It takes 2 weeks in general. Also, public holidays may slow the process.


Thank you. Will patiently wait and see..


----------



## asynchronous

asynchronous said:


> I am applying for a 485 graduate post study visa. Can my spouse study full-time (PhD) under this visa? This question is a bit off-topic though. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.





Jingbo Wang said:


> No, she needs student VISA.


But the home affairs website says with this visa, you can 

live, study and work in Australia temporarily after you have finished your studies



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-graduate-485/post-study-work


_ I also spoke to a solicitor about this. He said that the dependents can study full-time with this visa. I am really confused. I called and emailed the department to inquire about this, but unfortunately they are not providing any information. _


----------



## sdgupta76

Hi All,

Received Grant yesterday. Though I came to know about this forum quite late, but the information mentioned in this forum helped me a lot to respond to s56 which was around mainly nominators reputation and nominator's residency status. 

Here is the snapshot

Offshore applicant (Health sector)
Oct 2021 : Decision to apply, gathering documents and information (reference letters). One of the letter took time to arrange as it came from senior most person and he was quite busy.
14 Dec 2021 : EOI Submitted.
23 Feb 2022 : Invited to Apply
13 Mar 2022 : Application received by Home affairs.
17 Mar 2022 : s56 Request (Nominator reputation & Nominator status), Health & PCC (for Singapore and India including my wife)
28 Mar 2022 : Health check performed
30 Mar 2022 : Health check cleared
11 Apr 2022 : Submitted documents without India PCC (but application proof provided)
14 April 2022 : India PCC uploaded
19 April 2022: Granted

about me: PhD completed in 2004, 2 papers published, 17 years of experience in Pharma industry. Considered as a talent at current organization (have been working for 14 years for Pharma MNC initially in India and then in Singapore) and currently hold ‘Associate Fellow’ title. Used this information to support my 858 visa application.


----------



## ery.h

asynchronous said:


> But the home affairs website says with this visa, you can
> 
> live, study and work in Australia temporarily after you have finished your studies
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-graduate-485/post-study-work
> 
> 
> _ I also spoke to a solicitor about this. He said that the dependents can study full-time with this visa. I am really confused. I called and emailed the department to inquire about this, but unfortunately they are not providing any information. _


Your wife can study full-time, but only for 3 months. For example, taking English or aged care courses.


----------



## m_kw

I have a question:

I am getting emails from recruiters from different countries (Swizerland, UAE, USA) with very high salary (above required threshold). Can I use these emails as a argument for high income ability and international recognition (as an additional argument of course). Can I/Should I censor some details (company, recruiter data) due to privacy and confidentiality? Currently I live in a low-income country and therefore I do not satisfy the income requirement.

Thanks!


----------



## m_kw

Another question could be if it is worth it taking part in the recruitment (only as an argument for the immigration) considering the job is located outside Australia (and I am not considering moving to any other country than Aussie land)


----------



## Jingbo Wang

m_kw said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I am getting emails from recruiters from different countries (Swizerland, UAE, USA) with very high salary (above required threshold). Can I use these emails as a argument for high income ability and international recognition (as an additional argument of course). Can I/Should I censor some details (company, recruiter data) due to privacy and confidentiality? Currently I live in a low-income country and therefore I do not satisfy the income requirement.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't do that. It would have a negative impact for sure. Show something related to the Australian market only.


----------



## Neina

Hello guys,
I have received my code after 1 year submitting the EOI. I have submitted the 1000 form with EOI. Is it ok to update it with latest achievements when submitting to the visa application. Or should i keep the documents as it is?
Can anyone pleas explain.


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Neina said:


> Hello guys,
> I have received my code after 1 year submitting the EOI. I have submitted the 1000 form with EOI. Is it ok to update it with latest achievements when submitting to the visa application. Or should i keep the documents as it is?
> Can anyone pleas explain.


Hi Neina,

Congratulation!
Please share your sector, timeline too.
You should (MUST!) update all the related documents, e.g., cv, achievements etc. using immi account.


----------



## Neina

Jingbo Wang said:


> Hi Neina,
> 
> Congratulation!
> Please share your sector, timeline too.
> You should (MUST!) update all the related documents, e.g., cv, achievements etc. using immi account.


Hi Wang thanks for your reply. This means I am submitting a different 1000 form than the one i submitted during last year.

My timeline
EOI - April 2021
did few updates on February 2022 and March 2022
Invitation received - April 2022
Sector - Advanced manufacturing


----------



## Goodman001

Hello, I have got my invitation code, but have a question about the health check. Do we need to have the health check done before we submit our application or if we need to wait for a notice? Thank you!


----------



## bgt

Goodman001 said:


> Hello, I have got my invitation code, but have a question about the health check. Do we need to have the health check done before we submit our application or if we need to wait for a notice? Thank you!


 Congrats..Can you please share your profile and timeline


----------



## GTK

Hi everyone,
Hope you are having the best day ever.
Can I please get some suggestions about my eligibility and how can I showcase my skills?
I Submitted my EOI in the AgriTech sector in April 2021 but haven't received any response yet.

I was awarded a PhD in July 2021 and since then I have been working full time as a post-doctoral researcher. 
I updated my award and job details but still no answer. 

Is it true that the processing time for the AgriTech sector is longer than the other sectors? 
What can I possibly do to have my application at least looked at? 

*******Makes me wonder if they expect a candidate to have more than just a PhD, over 10 years of experience and a full-time job (90k per annum) to be eligible?*********WHAT ARE THEIR CRITERIA??🙃

Will appreciate your comments and suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Subeesh

GTK said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you are having the best day ever.
> Can I please get some suggestions about my eligibility and how can I showcase my skills?
> I Submitted my EOI in the AgriTech sector in April 2021 but haven't received any response yet.
> 
> I was awarded a PhD in July 2021 and since then I have been working full time as a post-doctoral researcher.
> I updated my award and job details but still no answer.
> 
> Is it true that the processing time for the AgriTech sector is longer than the other sectors?
> What can I possibly do to have my application at least looked at?
> 
> *******Makes me wonder if they expect a candidate to have more than just a PhD, over 10 years of experience and a full-time job (90k per annum) to be eligible?*********WHAT ARE THEIR CRITERIA??🙃
> 
> Will appreciate your comments and suggestions. Thank you



Does your job, PhD or awards include an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement ?


----------



## kundikoi

m_kw said:


> I am getting emails from recruiters from different countries (Swizerland, UAE, USA) with very high salary (above required threshold). Can I use these emails as a argument for high income ability and international recognition (as an additional argument of course).


no



Neina said:


> This means I am submitting a different 1000 form than the one i submitted during last year.


yes



Goodman001 said:


> Do we need to have the health check done before we submit our application or if we need to wait for a notice? Thank you!


read this forum in its entirety prior to submitting the application



GTK said:


> Can I please get some suggestions about my eligibility and how can I showcase my skills?
> I Submitted my EOI in the AgriTech sector in April 2021 but haven't received any response yet.
> 
> I was awarded a PhD in July 2021 and since then I have been working full time as a post-doctoral researcher.
> I updated my award and job details but still no answer.


DHA has removed eligibility for the PhD students at some point last year, and since you submitted your application while still a student I would imagine this complicates your application. 



GTK said:


> Is it true that the processing time for the AgriTech sector is longer than the other sectors?


yes



GTK said:


> What can I possibly do to have my application at least looked at?


nothing at this stage


----------



## vhm.hannah

HarveyYoung said:


> You got the exact same circumstance like me. I'm currently on BVA of 485, applied for 858 yesterday and got BVC. However, BVC is not in effect, I'm still on BVA and work normally (checked on VEVO). So go ahead and apply, we may get 858 even before 485


Hi, I got the same situation. Just want to check if for now, we completed the health check for 858 and my visa 485 is also still pending health check), will the health check be updated for both application? 
If the health check is also updated for visa 485, and I got 485 visa granted before 858, will BVC be activated and I have to stop working (I am currently under the contract). 
Should I apply for work right now even if my BVC has not been activated yet?
Can someone please advise?
Thanks heaps in advance!!


----------



## GTK

kundikoi said:


> no
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> read this forum in its entirety prior to submitting the application
> 
> 
> DHA has removed eligibility for the PhD students at some point last year, and since you submitted your application while still a student I would imagine this complicates your application.
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> nothing at this stage


So, should I reapply and submit a new EOI?


nothing at this stage
[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTK

Subeesh said:


> Does your job, PhD or awards include an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement ?


YES


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Neina said:


> Hi Wang thanks for your reply. This means I am submitting a different 1000 form than the one i submitted during last year.
> 
> My timeline
> EOI - April 2021
> did few updates on February 2022 and March 2022
> Invitation received - April 2022
> Sector - Advanced manufacturing


Yes, obviously!
There may be changes in your current situation than what was in ONE year back. You need to update the 1000 accordingly, however, you can use some parts of the existing 1000 which are still similar.


----------



## Goodman001

bgt said:


> Congrats..Can you please share your profile and timeline


Thank you! Sure, I have shared my timeline earlier in the forum, but am happy to share it again.

Status: Offshore applicant
EOI Submitted: Feb 8 2022
Invited: Apr 1 2022
Sector: Resources
Key Qualification/materials: PhD, Postdoc, Several awards and funding obtained, International experience and conferences' chair, conference oral pres and invited pres, a Nominator's reference letter


----------



## kundikoi

GTK said:


> So, should I reapply and submit a new EOI?


you should read this forum in its entirety


----------



## Despero

Hi all,

My wife just got an invitation to apply for GTI. We are expecting a baby soon and are wondering whether it is better to apply before she is born or after?

If we apply now and get the visa before she is born, will we have to apply for another visa for our baby?

I am a little bit concerned that if we wait too long we might not get the visa.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,

Des


----------



## Luckyfay

hi everyone 

I submit my eoi onApril 16/2021 under fintech and financial service sector , still no any feedback , I am quite worried about the refusal , since my degree is bachelor , and I am a senior role in one famous global bank for 15 years , package is above a litter the GTI requirement ,have one nominator in Westpac in AU , am not sure whether I am eligible


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I submit my eoi onApril 16/2021 under fintech and financial service sector , still no any feedback , I am quite worried about the refusal , since my degree is bachelor , and I am a senior role in one famous global bank for 15 years , package is above a litter the GTI requirement ,have one nominator in Westpac in AU , am not sure whether I am eligible


Even I am waiting in fintech since June 21 ☹


----------



## kundikoi

Despero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife just got an invitation to apply for GTI. We are expecting a baby soon and are wondering whether it is better to apply before she is born or after?
> 
> If we apply now and get the visa before she is born, will we have to apply for another visa for our baby?
> 
> I am a little bit concerned that if we wait too long we might not get the visa.


your concern is unfounded - Govnt has confirmed another 8.448 GTI visa places for FY22-23 just last month. I would wait until after the baby's birth to be on the safe side, but it might be worth a mara agent consultation. Am pretty sure the process/visa type would be different if you get this one granted *before *the birth (although if you're in the middle of the process, you should be able to just add the baby). 



Luckyfay said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I submit my eoi onApril 16/2021 under fintech and financial service sector , still no any feedback , I am quite worried about the refusal , since my degree is bachelor , and I am a senior role in one famous global bank for 15 years , package is above a litter the GTI requirement ,have one nominator in Westpac in AU , am not sure whether I am eligible


looks borderline to me, but no feedback doesn't mean a rejection either.


----------



## Vincent Yan

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 10 May 2021. My application stream is infrastructure. I am not sure where is the stream currently on? I saw the latest person who got granted in my stream is December 2020. Any update?


----------



## Helicase

Goodman001 said:


> Hello, I have got my invitation code, but have a question about the health check. Do we need to have the health check done before we submit our application or if we need to wait for a notice? Thank you!


We have just done our health check last week. To moment you apply for a visa, the system will trigger a health check request with all necessary details, which will be sent to your email. Then you can find the nearest health provider, connected to their system, and schedule the appointment. For us, it took 10 days to get the first appointment, probably because of Easter and three connected places (for my husband, kid and me)..have you already applied?


----------



## Helicase

Despero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife just got an invitation to apply for GTI. We are expecting a baby soon and are wondering whether it is better to apply before she is born or after?
> 
> If we apply now and get the visa before she is born, will we have to apply for another visa for our baby?
> 
> I am a little bit concerned that if we wait too long we might not get the visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Des


Congratulations! 
From the women perspective, if there is less than two months to birth, then just wait for your bub, deliver her in the safe zone and apply for a visa with the birth certificate. 
On the other side, if ti is a stable pregnancy and you have three or more months till you meet you bub, then apply for a visa now, move to AU and deliver it there-in case it is your familiar zone (you have friends, family and lived in AU before). Baby will automatically get citizenship so you will not have problems with adding her to your visa. 

In my personal opinion, agents will push you to apply for a visa now, which is probably not a great moment-you need to do health checks and other, if they request..just focus on you baby and very soon you can all apply together.


----------



## Goodman001

Do we need to upload a visa-sized photo within the application? Thanks, everyone~!


----------



## Goodman001

Helicase said:


> We have just done our health check last week. To moment you apply for a visa, the system will trigger a health check request with all necessary details, which will be sent to your email. Then you can find the nearest health provider, connected to their system, and schedule the appointment. For us, it took 10 days to get the first appointment, probably because of Easter and three connected places (for my husband, kid and me)..have you already applied?


Thank you so much for the response. I have not yet submitted my application and am waiting for my PCC to come, but I see there is a place for "panel clearance" as one of the recommended documents. So, I am not sure if this physical panel exam needs to be done before submission or later.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Despero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife just got an invitation to apply for GTI. We are expecting a baby soon and are wondering whether it is better to apply before she is born or after?
> 
> If we apply now and get the visa before she is born, will we have to apply for another visa for our baby?
> 
> I am a little bit concerned that if we wait too long we might not get the visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Des


Congratulations!!!
I was in the same boat. I got the invitation to apply in mid March 2022 and was expecting to give birth in the end of April 2022. We waited.Now the baby is born little early;we are in process of getting his SSN and our PCC; and planning to submit visa application in a month (end of May 2022) with newborn and existing family members.

***according to their guidelines if the baby is born within the application processing period and before the visa is granted; you can just let them know as soon as the baby is born (even if you don’t have any SSN or ID)and they will add baby without any extra fee. But if the visa is already granted/ application processing done, then you might need to go via certain process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Despero

Hi All,

Thanks for all your responses and providing supportive information.

I have got another question related to DASP (Departing Australia Superannuation Payment) and applying for permanent residency.

As we have already spent some time in Australia, we saved a little bit of money in our super fund. We are entitled to pay it out now under DASP scheme. Our concern is whether there is any possibility that we might not get the permanent residency if we pay out our superannuation before we apply for permanent residency.

Does anybody know if IMMI might not grant the visa if an applicant has already been in Australia and paid out superannuation?

Cheers,

D


----------



## Jingbo Wang

Goodman001 said:


> Do we need to upload a visa-sized photo within the application? Thanks, everyone~!


No


----------



## Graykoala

Despero said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your responses and providing supportive information.
> 
> I have got another question related to DASP (Departing Australia Superannuation Payment) and applying for permanent residency.
> 
> As we have already spent some time in Australia, we saved a little bit of money in our super fund. We are entitled to pay it out now under DASP scheme. Our concern is whether there is any possibility that we might not get the permanent residency if we pay out our superannuation before we apply for permanent residency.
> 
> Does anybody know if IMMI might not grant the visa if an applicant has already been in Australia and paid out superannuation?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> D


I withdrew my DASP a few months after I left Australia, just one year before my GT visa was granted offshore. It won't affect your visa outcome. Also, I believe you would have to withdraw your Super within 6 months of leaving Australia if you weren't a PR or a Citizens, otherwise your super company will transfer it to the treasury. I would have kept my Super saved up in Australia, If I knew that I am going to get PR soon.


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello Everyone.

i understand that nominators have to give/submit this - " _Nominators are required to attest to the applicant’s national reputation, prominence and achievements._ ""

Please guide me on how to prepare this. How to go forward with this phase of documentation


----------



## kundikoi

gansaraslax said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> i understand that nominators have to give/submit this - " _Nominators are required to attest to the applicant’s national reputation, prominence and achievements._ ""
> 
> Please guide me on how to prepare this. How to go forward with this phase of documentation


I would start with reading the requirement verbatim and then reading the entirety of this forum if still unclear


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello everyone. 

Any idea what is priority processing? any idea is good or bad?


----------



## Neina

Hi guys, when filling the visa application, I see the same questions appear in 1000 form are in the visa application which the applicant should fill. Do you think writing the same answer in the visa application which my nominator has written in 1000 form would be ok? Has someone came up with a question like this?
Thank you.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Neina said:


> Hi guys, when filling the visa application, I see the same questions appear in 1000 form are in the visa application which the applicant should fill. Do you think writing the same answer in the visa application which my nominator has written in 1000 form would be ok? Has someone came up with a question like this?
> Thank you.


I filled the very similar answers( as in my 1000) in my Visa application.


----------



## Neina

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I filled the very similar answers( as in my 1000) in my Visa application.


Thanks so much ! Hope everything went smooth for you.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Neina said:


> Thanks so much ! Hope everything went smooth for you.


I am still in the process of gathering the PCC from FBI. Once I get that; I will submit my application.


----------



## ImmiAU

Despero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife just got an invitation to apply for GTI. We are expecting a baby soon and are wondering whether it is better to apply before she is born or after?
> 
> If we apply now and get the visa before she is born, will we have to apply for another visa for our baby?
> 
> I am a little bit concerned that if we wait too long we might not get the visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Des


There are 3 paths for new born baby.
1. apply visa now without baby. Then move to Australia once you got PR visa. If born in Au, the baby will be a citizen.
But it will be a hard time for you especially for your wife.
2.Apply visa after his born. It is much easy and low cost if you apply with new member.
Generally the invitation is valid in 1 year. You may try explain to officer and get their advice. 
Extend the valid time is possible, I think, not official.
(Also while processing you may delay for some reasons.)
It is certain that you can add your baby before granted, but the GTI visa processing time is much shorter than others. 
3. You have to apply 101 visa for baby after you granted, pay about 2500AUD and wait extra 10-30 months. When granting the baby should be offshore, so you cannot move to Ausatrlia quickly.


----------



## FizzyMan

Hi all. I submitted my GTI EOI in April 2021. Industry/Sector: Digitech and Advanced Manufacturing. 

Anyone else from these sectors still waiting?


----------



## Luckyfay

FizzyMan said:


> Hi all. I submitted my GTI EOI in April 2021. Industry/Sector: Digitech and Advanced Manufacturing.
> 
> Anyone else from these sectors still waiting?


I submit under financial service and fintech in apr16/2021 ,still waiting , I think they will reject me soon , since too long waiting is not good thing


----------



## gansaraslax

.


----------



## gansaraslax

FizzyMan said:


> Hi all. I submitted my GTI EOI in April 2021. Industry/Sector: Digitech and Advanced Manufacturing.
> 
> Anyone else from these sectors still waiting?


are u an onshore/offshore candidate? can u share a quick summary here, may be based on that people can advice you, what needs to be done to make it more lucrative


----------



## coffee101

Hi folks, I'm interested in the GTI and it seems I meet the eligibility of it (Target sectors, Talent, High income threshold). The only thing I'm not sure of is the target sector. I work in the financial industry, but looks like this program is more focused on the fintech part while I'm much more on the investment side, employing data tools to do research for investment decision. Just wondering if I'm eligible for GTI? and No, I'm not a phd.


----------



## Helicase

Hello everyone,
here's quick update on our application process. After applying on GTi with all required documents, we were requested to send new Chinese police check (the one we applied was from year 2016). The agent told us that our police check was incorrect and that we need Notary Certificate of no criminal convictions. We already provided standard Chinese PCC. Now we are not sure if we are to require a new Police Check from China or is this Certificate something else?
Is it possible that we are required to send fresh certificates since the original were old?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Helicase said:


> Hello everyone,
> here's quick update on our application process. After applying on GTi with all required documents, we were requested to send new Chinese police check (the one we applied was from year 2016). The agent told us that our police check was incorrect and that we need Notary Certificate of no criminal convictions. We already provided standard Chinese PCC. Now we are not sure if we are to require a new Police Check from China or is this Certificate something else?
> Is it possible that we are required to send fresh certificates since the original were old?


i think yes; you might need the current PCC


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

janagan1993 said:


> While filling 858 visa application form, what should I put for Usual country of residence? I'm an onshore student holding a student visa. That means, should I put Australia or my home country?


Australia


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

coffee101 said:


> Hi folks, I'm interested in the GTI and it seems I meet the eligibility of it (Target sectors, Talent, High income threshold). The only thing I'm not sure of is the target sector. I work in the financial industry, but looks like this program is more focused on the fintech part while I'm much more on the investment side, employing data tools to do research for investment decision. Just wondering if I'm eligible for GTI? and No, I'm not a phd.


You might get better clarification from GTI representative of your country.


----------



## kundikoi

coffee101 said:


> Hi folks, I'm interested in the GTI and it seems I meet the eligibility of it (Target sectors, Talent, High income threshold). The only thing I'm not sure of is the target sector. I work in the financial industry, but looks like this program is more focused on the fintech part while I'm much more on the investment side, employing data tools to do research for investment decision. Just wondering if I'm eligible for GTI? and No, I'm not a phd.


they're pretty flexible with the definition of Fintech - even straight up core banking system specialists have reported receiving it on this thread before. I would just take extra care in emphasising all things Big Data-related and getting your nominator to stress how Big Data is an important field within Finance / Fintech.


----------



## SB_0811

I have been following this thread for a long time now and it has really helped me a lot in streamlining my application. I am excited to share that I have now received my golden email. 

My timeline :
EOI submitted : 8th October 2021
EOI Updated : 18th February 2022
UID Received: 17th March 2022
Application submitted: 18th April 2022
Visa Grant : 28th April 2022

My profile:
Recent PhD graduate 
Health Industries
4 Publications.
Senior level position in Big Pharma company
Salary > FWHIT

Thanks to everyone in the group for passively helping me in this process


----------



## gansaraslax

SB_0811 said:


> I have been following this thread for a long time now and it has really helped me a lot in streamlining my application. I am excited to share that I have now received my golden email.
> 
> My timeline :
> EOI submitted : 8th October 2021
> EOI Updated : 18th February 2022
> UID Received: 17th March 2022
> Application submitted: 18th April 2022
> Visa Grant : 28th April 2022
> 
> My profile:
> Recent PhD graduate
> Health Industries
> 4 Publications.
> Senior level position in Big Pharma company
> Salary > FWHIT
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the group for passively helping me in this process


Congrats , Can you plz share what all things you updated, it would be learning experience for everyone. Thankyou


----------



## SB_0811

gansaraslax said:


> Congrats , Can you plz share what all things you updated, it would be learning experience for everyone. Thankyou


Thanks a lot. I got a new job which put me above the FWHIT, so I updated them with my new contract.


----------



## Abhay_AU

Anyone recently received nomination from ACS? It's too long waiting time...


----------



## Luan.guan

Application submitted on 25 Jan, finished health exam and required documents on 22 Feb, still under further assessment, does anyone have been waiting so long?


----------



## bohimei

Luan.guan said:


> Application submitted on 25 Jan, finished health exam and required documents on 22 Feb, still under further assessment, does anyone have been waiting so long?


Is your health check cleared? (i.e. no action required)


----------



## Luan.guan

bohimei said:


> Is your health check cleared? (i.e. no action required)


thanks for your reply. Yes, health check no action required, application status: further assesment


----------



## bohimei

Luan.guan said:


> thanks for your reply. Yes, health check no action required, application status: further assesment


Then I think the only thing to do now is wait. May I ask what further documents did they ask for?


----------



## Luan.guan

bohimei said:


> Then I think the only thing to do now is wait. May I ask what further documents did they ask for?


My partner's English test ....it's just I have never heard anyone has been waiting so long for GTI.... my friends got it even within 1 week


----------



## Kimene

Hi, I've just received the PR.

My timeline :
EOI Submitted: 23rd November 2021
UID Received: 2nd March 2022
Application Submitted: 23rd March 2022
Visa Grant: 29th April 2022


----------



## Abhay_AU

Kimene said:


> Hi, I've just received the PR.
> 
> My timeline :
> EOI Submitted: 23rd November 2021
> UID Received: 2nd March 2022
> Application Submitted: 23rd March 2022
> Visa Grant: 29th April 2022


Congratulations! You got ACS nomination or from known person?


----------



## Kimene

Abhay_AU said:


> Congratulations! You got ACS nomination or from known person?


From a known person


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Hi All,
I submitted my visa application today April 29,2022 and need to schedule the medical exam. But I have a two weeks old baby and there is no medical facility ( provided on AU immigration website for medical exam) within 2-3 hours of my residential address. Any idea if we can get the medical exam done in some other medical center nearby?
Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## bohimei

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my visa application today April 29,2022 and need to schedule the medical exam. But I have a two weeks old baby and there is no medical facility ( provided on AU immigration website for medical exam) within 2-3 hours of my residential address. Any idea if we can get the medical exam done in some other medical center nearby?
> Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Bayleaf

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my visa application today April 29,2022 and need to schedule the medical exam. But I have a two weeks old baby and there is no medical facility ( provided on AU immigration website for medical exam) within 2-3 hours of my residential address. Any idea if we can get the medical exam done in some other medical center nearby?
> Appreciate the suggestions.


I'm afraid there is no other workaround for this. Applicants must only do medical exam at specific medical centres listed in the AU immigration website.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Bayleaf said:


> I'm afraid there is no other workaround for this. Applicants must only do medical exam at specific medical centres listed in the AU immigration website.


I am afraid that’s the case. However appreciate your reply.


----------



## vhm.hannah

Hi guys,

I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.

I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?

Thanks


----------



## bohimei

vhm.hannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.
> 
> I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?
> 
> Thanks


Withdraw asap. Subsequent visa grants override the previous.


----------



## Asjad

Hello everyone, 

Do I need to provide an employment letter as I have recently completed PhD?


----------



## Pee

Hi everyone, 
Anyone on this platform in chemical/material or metarllugy sector onshore ,have received UID number


----------



## Mas123456

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my visa application today April 29,2022 and need to schedule the medical exam. But I have a two weeks old baby and there is no medical facility ( provided on AU immigration website for medical exam) within 2-3 hours of my residential address. Any idea if we can get the medical exam done in some other medical center nearby?
> Appreciate the suggestions.


I did the same. I travelled 5 hours to the other centre and did the exam. Back in time once my kid was 1 month old I was working DIDO. So we put our kid in the car and drive for 6 hours to our second house. So just travel to some remote area and do your test. Call the center. If they accept you you don't need even reserve on website. They will ask you to Email them your HAP ID letter and they sort it from their side. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Luckyfay

I was told case officer was processing case for Feb 2021now , I submit in Apr2021 , I am quite worried about my profile , my degree is not high , I am afraid I will get the rejection soon , I am under financial sector , seems not so much was invited for this sector


----------



## Luckyfay

Hi all 
Just a quick check , if they offer someone an uid , and any possibility to reject the candidate when she/he applied for the visa? For what general reason reject? Thank you very much


----------



## m_kw

I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).

I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?

Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


----------



## Luckyfay

m_kw said:


> I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).
> 
> I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?
> 
> Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


You eoi is too fast , can u pls share your profile ?


----------



## vshar

Luckyfay said:


> You eoi is too fast , can u pls share your profile ?


@m_kw already shared their profile in a previous post. See here Global Talent - independent Program (subclass 124 &amp...


----------



## vshar

Asjad said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do I need to provide an employment letter as I have recently completed PhD?


Can you share your profile?


----------



## vshar

Kimene said:


> Hi, I've just received the PR.
> 
> My timeline :
> EOI Submitted: 23rd November 2021
> UID Received: 2nd March 2022
> Application Submitted: 23rd March 2022
> Visa Grant: 29th April 2022


Will you mind sharing your profile?


----------



## vshar

m_kw said:


> I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).
> 
> I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?
> 
> Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


Your visa is linked to your passport and in that respect, it might be a better idea to notify the DHA before your visa is granted. Otherwise, you will have to reach them later to update your passport details. To the best of my knowledge, there is no charge for updating your passport details.


----------



## vshar

Asjad said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do I need to provide an employment letter as I have recently completed PhD?


If you already have secured a position in Australia, attach relevant documentation corroborating this. If not, submit supporting materials showing your job prospects in Australia. If you are currently working somewhere else, document that. DHA is looking to establish whether you can successfully and independently establish yourself in the country.


----------



## Bayleaf

Luckyfay said:


> Hi all
> Just a quick check , if they offer someone an uid , and any possibility to reject the candidate when she/he applied for the visa? For what general reason reject? Thank you very much


The visa 858 application reject rate has been low for the last 2 years.

The only one rejected case that I'm aware of was because the nominator's caliber wasn't up to the department's standard.


----------



## sinlung

Luan.guan said:


> Application submitted on 25 Jan, finished health exam and required documents on 22 Feb, still under further assessment, does anyone have been waiting so long?


did you get any updates?


----------



## Pee

Hi All,
Any one in the mining sector, onshore and has received UID number


----------



## Kimene

vshar said:


> Will you mind sharing your profile?


My profile:
Received PhD in 2020 from an Australian University
Education sector
29 Publications.
Research fellow at an Australian University
Salary < FWHIT


----------



## Subeesh

Hi All, I hope you're doing well. I just wanted to share with you that my visa was granted today a few hours back. Thank you all for being so supportive throughout the process. You were a great help, and I really appreciate it!

*My Timeline:*
EOI Submission: 23 Oct, 2020
Invitation to apply: 4th May, 2021
Visa application Submitted: 16th Nov, 2022
s56 Request: 19th April, 2022 (Form 80 and Partner VAC2)
Reply to s56: 20th April, 2022
Visa Grant: 3rd May, 2022

*My Profile:*
Digitech sector.
Business sector
Income threshold met.
Co-founder of an IT startup.
Have signed international channel partnership businesses contracts in 5+ countries.


For those who are awaiting results I wish you a greater success with your application.

thankyou


----------



## vshar

vhm.hannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.
> 
> I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?
> 
> Thanks


Can you share your profile?


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

Hello, I am happy to announce that I arrived Australia on 124 GTI visa a few days ago. The experience has been awesome and I believe Australia is my home.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Nduka Obuneme said:


> Hello, I am happy to announce that I arrived Australia on 124 GTI visa a few days ago. The experience has been awesome and I believe Australia is my home.


Congratulations.
Any idea if family members are eligible to do business on this visa?


----------



## Nduka Obuneme

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Congratulations.
> Any idea if family members are eligible to do business on this visa?


What do you mean by ''do business on this visa''? Family members (wife, husband and kids) are all permanent residents the moment this visa is granted to the primary applicant. As a PR in Australia, you have full rights to obtain loans and do business.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Nduka Obuneme said:


> What do you mean by ''do business on this visa''? Family members (wife, husband and kids) are all permanent residents the moment this visa is granted to the primary applicant. As a PR in Australia, you have full rights to obtain loans and do business.


According to AU PR website https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/permanent-resident/entitlements
The PR holder can work/Study ; but it doesn’t mention anything about business.
also another website Start a business as a non-citizen | business.gov.au
Suggests that one can do business only if they have certain visa/PR and GTI is not in their provided list;
That’s why I am wondering if the family members will be eligible to do business once the visa is granted.


----------



## vshar

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> According to AU PR website https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/permanent-resident/entitlements
> The PR holder can work/Study ; but it doesn’t mention anything about business.
> also another website Start a business as a non-citizen | business.gov.au
> Suggests that one can do business only if they have certain visa/PR and GTI is not in their provided list;
> That’s why I am wondering if the family members will be eligible to do business once the visa is granted.


I believe one will, in all probability, be able to do business in Australia as a PR. I reckon business should fall under 'work' and perhaps this might be the reason why it's not listed separatetly.


----------



## vshar

Nduka Obuneme said:


> Hello, I am happy to announce that I arrived Australia on 124 GTI visa a few days ago. The experience has been awesome and I believe Australia is my home.


Will you consider sharing your profile?


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello,

To send documents through email, please advise the appropriate Email subject line format? is there any format for Email subject? PLease respond. Thankyou


----------



## vshar

gansaraslax said:


> Hello,
> 
> To send documents through email, please advise the appropriate Email subject line format? is there any format for Email subject? PLease respond. Thankyou


I reckon there's no 'set' format. Just follow usual rule of concise email subjects (as brief as possible while conveying the subject clearly). Include your passport number in the subject so that they can quickly link the communication to appropriate application.


----------



## gansaraslax

vshar said:


> I reckon there's no 'set' format. Just follow usual rule of concise email subjects (as brief as possible while conveying the subject clearly). Include your passport number in the subject so that they can quickly link the communication to appropriate application.


Thanks, should we also include reference number (long number which we get after submission or only name n pp number enough)


----------



## vshar

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks, should we also include reference number (long number which we get after submission or only name n pp number enough)


If including both passport number and reference number makes the subject too long, perhaps settle for one. I don't see need to include your name in subject since sender name will be visible to them anyway.


----------



## gansaraslax

vshar said:


> If including both passport number and reference number makes the subject too long, perhaps settle for one. I don't see need to include your name in subject since sender name will be visible to them anyway.


thanks a lot


vshar said:


> If including both passport number and reference number makes the subject too long, perhaps settle for one. I don't see need to include your name in subject since sender name will be visible to them anyway.


----------



## gansaraslax

gansaraslax said:


> thanks a lot


thanks a lot


----------



## Luan.guan

sinlung said:


> did you get any updates?


no...


----------



## wfreyaw

Hi guys, I need some help, since we are experiencing a tricky situation! We have lodged the EOI on the 27th of April (since we have been waiting for the state endorsement letter for at least 3 months!) and my husband has just been put on redundancy and the contract will terminate on the 11th of May. What can we do? I know that the visa 482 will allow us to stay 2 more months. However, we are very concerned that 2 months won't be enough to have our PR granted. Can we apply for a bridging visa? I mean, does it even exist a bridging visa for this purpose? Thank you.


----------



## Mackdomals

Submitted EOI earlier this week with endorsement from global talent center. In digitech already working in Sydney with higher than the salary requirement and from Canada. Any thoughts on how long the eoi feedback has been.?


----------



## Bayleaf

wfreyaw said:


> Hi guys, I need some help, since we are experiencing a tricky situation! We have lodged the EOI on the 27th of April (since we have been waiting for the state endorsement letter for at least 3 months!) and my husband has just been put on redundancy and the contract will terminate on the 11th of May. What can we do? I know that the visa 482 will allow us to stay 2 more months. However, we are very concerned that 2 months won't be enough to have our PR granted. Can we apply for a bridging visa? I mean, does it even exist a bridging visa for this purpose? Thank you.


Sorry to hear about that. Unless your husband's profile is top notch, or generally people don't hear back for more than 2 months or even one year.
Without the invitation for GTI, I'm afraid you won't be eligible to apply visa 858 under the GTI stream, and hence you won't be issued bridging visa (and you can't apply for this just because of your situation). 
My advice would be consulting a good visa lawyer and see if they can find a compelling reason to expedite your husband EOI, and let them engage with the department.


----------



## ifithegr8

Got the visa today. 
EOI: 20-Dec-20
Various updates to the profile
RFI: 08-Feb-22
Invitation: 23-Feb-22
Application:16-Mar-22
s56: 22-Mar-22
Medicals: 30-Apr-22
s56: 03-May-22
Visa Grant: 04-May-22


----------



## khanzzirfan

Hi Folks, can somone suggest if I'm choosing the right way to sumbit my EOI.
I believe I'm qualified for the GTI visa. with these conditions.

Contracting in IT (DgiTech) with good rates. I get $180k in other words
Have bachelors in computer science degree
Working for reputed org NRMA insurnace
I have 10 years of experience in IT in (Aus, NZ).
I'm a NZ citizen as well .
Should I get the employment reference from employers and go through ACS process to noimate my application, who can be a nominator ? Should I get the nomiator first before I submit my EOI?


----------



## khanzzirfan

Mackdomals said:


> Submitted EOI earlier this week with endorsement from global talent center. In digitech already working in Sydney with higher than the salary requirement and from Canada. Any thoughts on how long the eoi feedback has been.?


Great stuff! Good luck with your process. 

Could you explain, how to get the global talent center to endrose the application. what is all the process?


----------



## Luckyfay

khanzzirfan said:


> Hi Folks, can somone suggest if I'm choosing the right way to sumbit my EOI.
> I believe I'm qualified for the GTI visa. with these conditions.
> 
> Contracting in IT (DgiTech) with good rates. I get $180k in other words
> Have bachelors in computer science degree
> Working for reputed org NRMA insurnace
> I have 10 years of experience in IT in (Aus, NZ).
> I'm a NZ citizen as well .
> Should I get the employment reference from employers and go through ACS process to noimate my application, who can be a nominator ? Should I get the nomiator first before I submit my EOI?


Bachelor degree might be very risky , I am also a bachelor degree , I had waited for over one year now with over 15 in big company ,I had nominator as well


----------



## Luckyfay

Mackdomals said:


> Submitted EOI earlier this week with endorsement from global talent center. In digitech already working in Sydney with higher than the salary requirement and from Canada. Any thoughts on how long the eoi feedback has been.?


How global talent office endorse u , as gas as I know , they could not be your nominator subject to policy


----------



## kundikoi

wfreyaw said:


> What can we do?


I would most certainly explore other visa options instead of this one


Mackdomals said:


> Any thoughts on how long the eoi feedback has been.?


~600 pages of thoughts mate, read up



khanzzirfan said:


> Contracting in IT (DgiTech) with good rates. I get $180k in other words




*do *you though? have you exceeded the threshold on both of last fiscal year's tax returns?



khanzzirfan said:


> Should I get the nomiator first before I submit my EOI?


wouldn't hurt to read the EOI submission requirements to start with


----------



## Graykoala

vhm.hannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.
> 
> I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?
> 
> Thanks


It is best to withdraw it as soon as possible. It is super easy to do so. As far as I am aware if 485 is granted it will supersede your 858 visa, Which is not a good thing.


----------



## bgt

Which month they are processing now??


----------



## khanzzirfan

kundikoi said:


> I would most certainly explore other visa options instead of this one
> 
> ~600 pages of thoughts mate, read up
> 
> 
> 
> *do *you though? have you exceeded the threshold on both of last fiscal year's tax returns?
> 
> 
> wouldn't hurt to read the EOI submission requirements to start with


Hi, Thank you for the reply. Much appreciated.
Regarding the tax returns, is that a hard requirement that I should show my tax returns? Isn't the contract offer is good enough for ACS. 
Although I get paid high rates, I show only $150k in my tax returns. but I can change that to $160k this year to fit for the purpose. Do you think will that suffice? 

Also bachelors degree is not considered is it? I dont see this requirement on Immigration as such. But someone mentioned that bachelors may risk things for long time.


----------



## ImmiAU

m_kw said:


> I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).
> 
> I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?
> 
> Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


both apply with your new passport or update passport number through immiAccount online system are ok.
there would be a link of "Update details" which is to update address,email, passport 
And both free.


----------



## khanzzirfan

m_kw said:


> I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).
> 
> I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?
> 
> Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


Can you please share the profile. You got fast EOI it seems. It would be helpful what DigiTech qualifications you have. would help self assess my skills. 
Thanks


----------



## khanzzirfan

vhm.hannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.
> 
> I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?
> 
> Thanks


congratulations. Wonder if you could share your profile info. if you got under DigiTech. I just want to compare myself I can fit in the creteria.


----------



## khanzzirfan

Kimene said:


> From a known person


Would you mind sharing more info , how I could get it from a known person? what all qualification are best match for a known person to endorse my skills?
What DigiTech skills you fall in to. please share profile if possible


----------



## ImmiAU

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> According to AU PR website https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/permanent-resident/entitlements
> The PR holder can work/Study ; but it doesn’t mention anything about business.
> also another website Start a business as a non-citizen | business.gov.au
> Suggests that one can do business only if they have certain visa/PR and GTI is not in their provided list;
> That’s why I am wondering if the family members will be eligible to do business once the visa is granted.


I visited your link .attention to these sentences:
The Department of Home Affairs is responsible for Australian business visas. If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident, you'll need a visa to work in Australia- external site.

PR has nearly all the rights of working,stduy, living, including business. only except some polictics or milimtary rights.


----------



## ImmiAU

khanzzirfan said:


> Would you mind sharing more info , how I could get it from a known person? what all qualification are best match for a known person to endorse my skills?
> What DigiTech skills you fall in to. please share profile if possible


seems you're in Au now, suggestion: 
check your manager, your professor, people who referenced your paper, outstanding person linked you(linkedin)


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> Which month they are processing now??


2021 Feb


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

ImmiAU said:


> I visited your link .attention to these sentences:
> The Department of Home Affairs is responsible for Australian business visas. If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident, you'll need a visa to work in Australia- external site.
> 
> PR has nearly all the rights of working,stduy, living, including business. only except some polictics or milimtary rights.


That seems reasonable… thank you for clarifying.


----------



## gansaraslax

ifithegr8 said:


> Got the visa today.
> EOI: 20-Dec-20
> Various updates to the profile
> RFI: 08-Feb-22
> Invitation: 23-Feb-22
> Application:16-Mar-22
> s56: 22-Mar-22
> Medicals: 30-Apr-22
> s56: 03-May-22
> Visa Grant: 04-May-22


Congrats, wanted to clarify one thing- may i ask where u did various updates, is it directly the EOI form? can we update after submission or u just sent an email?


----------



## kundikoi

khanzzirfan said:


> Regarding the tax returns, is that a hard requirement that I should show my tax returns?


while it's not a "hard" requirement, there have been too many contractors even on this thread alone trying to claim _annualised_ earnings above FWHIT when the _actual_ earnings are below it. So a contractor should absolutely be prepared for an RFI when making bold claims. 



khanzzirfan said:


> Isn't the contract offer is good enough for ACS.


1) depends on the contracted entity's name & reputation 
2) what's "good enough" for ACS doesn't necessarily translate into "good enough" for GTO and ultimately DHA



khanzzirfan said:


> Although I get paid high rates, I show only $150k in my tax returns. but I can change that to $160k this year to fit for the purpose. Do you think will that suffice?


I think trying to game the system will not end well



khanzzirfan said:


> Also bachelors degree is not considered is it?


it is, but naturally the bar to prove one's international prominence is higher


----------



## khanzzirfan

kundikoi said:


> while it's not a "hard" requirement, there have been too many contractors even on this thread alone trying to claim _annualised_ earnings above FWHIT when the _actual_ earnings are below it. So a contractor should absolutely be prepared for an RFI when making bold claims.
> 
> 
> 1) depends on the contracted entity's name & reputation
> 2) what's "good enough" for ACS doesn't necessarily translate into "good enough" for GTO and ultimately DHA
> 
> 
> I think trying to game the system will not end well
> 
> 
> it is, but naturally the bar to prove one's international prominence is higher


Thank you so much for the reply. I think with related to contracting terms I'm good enough to show my contracting rates are above the bar! getting $1000/day will definately fit the salary requirements


----------



## Luckyfay

Where can we know how many places available this financial year ? Since next new financial years ,the places for GTI is sharply reduced ,nearly 50% reduce


----------



## BharathT

I lodged my EOI in March 2021 under energy sector and waiting for the outcome (offshore). I recently changed my job and which is quite relevant to the target sectors now. Do I need to update the same to the Home affairs? If so how to contact them and any format? Also, I do not have any acknowledgement number. Please guide me


----------



## kundikoi

Luckyfay said:


> Where can we know how many places available this financial year ? Since next new financial years ,the places for GTI is sharply reduced ,nearly 50% reduce


seriously mate 



BharathT said:


> I lodged my EOI in March 2021 under energy sector and waiting for the outcome (offshore). I recently changed my job and which is quite relevant to the target sectors now. Do I need to update the same to the Home affairs? If so how to contact them and any format? Also, I do not have any acknowledgement number. Please guide me


read this whole thread mate


----------



## jan.kupka

Hello,

whole thread seems bit sleepy compared to previous months. By any chance anybody from Cyber Security who managed to get ACS nomination or GTI visa and would share with me the profile? Just out of curiosity :] Waiting for my ACS...

Thank you


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

BharathT said:


> I lodged my EOI in March 2021 under energy sector and waiting for the outcome (offshore). I recently changed my job and which is quite relevant to the target sectors now. Do I need to update the same to the Home affairs? If so how to contact them and any format? Also, I do not have any acknowledgement number. Please guide me


i strongly believe that your continuing professional experience shall be in the same sector under which you initially apply EOI and this sector needs to be within listed target sectors.
If you are suggesting that you applied EOI in Energy sector and recently moved to some other sector but energy; that might create discontinuity in your professional experience in the Energy sector ( given that if you report it during EOI processing). Another challenge I see here is even if you don’t report it now and get invitation; you will be in the same position again to decide about report or not to report.
I would try and see if somehow I can can keep the continuity and link between both the jobs and sectors to showcase consistency and no significant change.
Here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us

you might find the email of GTI representative of your region . sending email with subject including your passport number shall help.


----------



## Luckyfay

BharathT said:


> I lodged my EOI in March 2021 under energy sector and waiting for the outcome (offshore). I recently changed my job and which is quite relevant to the target sectors now. Do I need to update the same to the Home affairs? If so how to contact them and any format? Also, I do not have any acknowledgement number. Please guide me


I think your eoi should have result soon ,since they are processing in Feb 2021 now ,you submit in march 2021 ,should be ver soon to get the result


----------



## nikag

Hi All, Full stack web dev here. I am satisfying all criteria laid by global talent visa except one pain point, i.e having someone of similar field , an australian resident or citizen to vouch for. How to find someone satisfying this?


----------



## NB

nikag said:


> Hi All, Full stack web dev here. I am satisfying all criteria laid by global talent visa except one pain point, i.e having someone of similar field , an australian resident or citizen to vouch for. How to find someone satisfying this?


Try through LinkedIn 
Cheers


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

m_kw said:


> I am happy to announce I have received an invitation! EOI submitted 30 March 2022 (Digitech).
> 
> I have a question regarding passport; can I change passport number during visa application or after visa is granted? Is there any additional cost for the change?
> 
> Is there any way to avoid visa application surcharges?


My passport was renewed around the time when I received my Invitation. So in EOI I had old passport details and in visa application I put New passport as well as old passport details.


----------



## thamlrdc

Congrats!


----------



## thamlrdc

Hi there,

I submitted my EOI recently with below profile

*Sector*: Agri-food and Agri Tech 
*Education*: PhD graduated in 2021
*Awards*: PhD scholarship and two previous fellowships
*Publications:* 12 (9 in mother language and 3 in English which are available online); Plus 2 publications on the way.
*References*: 6 (from previous/current employments, industry partners that I had been working with, supervisors)
*Experience*: Before PhD (working for government organisation but mainly work for research projects which were supported from international organisations); during PhD (research assistant for research project in the same university) 
*Current employment*: Postdoctoral Research Fellow for Australian University with salary under FWHIT
*Nominator*: Australian citizen
*Conference*: Attended some before PhD, not recently

What do you think? What could be the weak points?


----------



## bohimei

*VISA GRANTED*

Sector: Health Industries
EOI ⮕ Invitation: 87 days (62 working days)
Application ⮕ S56: 4 days (2 working days)
Further information provided ⮕ visa grant: 20 days (13 working days)

S56 asked for health checks, secondary applicant's proof of English, and non-migrating applicant's police check and form 80.


----------



## vshar

bohimei said:


> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Sector: Health Industries
> EOI ⮕ Invitation: 87 days (62 working days)
> Application ⮕ S56: 4 days (2 working days)
> Further information provided ⮕ visa grant: 20 days (13 working days)
> 
> S56 asked for health checks, secondary applicant's proof of English, and non-migrating applicant's police check and form 80.


Any chance you will consider sharing your profile?


----------



## Luckyfay

thamlrdc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently with below profile
> 
> *Sector*: Agri-food and Agri Tech
> *Education*: PhD graduated in 2021
> *Awards*: PhD scholarship and two previous fellowships
> *Publications:* 12 (9 in mother language and 3 in English which are available online); Plus 2 publications on the way.
> *References*: 6 (from previous/current employments, industry partners that I had been working with, supervisors)
> *Experience*: Before PhD (working for government organisation but mainly work for research projects which were supported from international organisations); during PhD (research assistant for research project in the same university)
> *Current employment*: Postdoctoral Research Fellow for Australian University with salary under FWHIT
> *Nominator*: Australian citizen
> *Conference*: Attended some before PhD, not recently
> 
> What do you think? What could be the weak points?


I think your profile is quite good ,very likely got invitation if you can well present your background, good luck


----------



## thamlrdc

Luckyfay said:


> I think your profile is quite good ,very likely got invitation if you can well present your background, good luck


Many thanks for your view


----------



## BharathT

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> i strongly believe that your continuing professional experience shall be in the same sector under which you initially apply EOI and this sector needs to be within listed target sectors.
> If you are suggesting that you applied EOI in Energy sector and recently moved to some other sector but energy; that might create discontinuity in your professional experience in the Energy sector ( given that if you report it during EOI processing). Another challenge I see here is even if you don’t report it now and get invitation; you will be in the same position again to decide about report or not to report.
> I would try and see if somehow I can can keep the continuity and link between both the jobs and sectors to showcase consistency and no significant change.
> Here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis.../global-talent-independent-program/contact-us
> 
> you might find the email of GTI representative of your region . sending email with subject including your passport number shall help.


Thank you for the clarity. I am working in the same sector. But now I changed my job and payscale. I want to update this information to my candidature. I am in confusion whether to update or not!


----------



## nikag

Do we have a WhatsApp or telegram group for this visa? If yes then kindly provide a link to join


----------



## SamIQ86

Dear All,
Good day,

Quick question please,

I have submitted my EOI since 14th October 2021 and till now I did not receive anything...

Noting that, my CV is as follows ... 
1. PhD in Data Science (Onshore_By a scholarship).
2. Totally, I have 11 papers, 5 Journals (Q1-Q2), 4 Conferences and 2 journals under preparation (All First Author).
3. Citations are 72.
4. Nominator: University Lecturer.
5. Reviewer for several journals (Q1 and Q2).
6. In addition, I am a full-time Lecturer and my salary is below the threshold.

Please, any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status? time is running.

Regards,


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

BharathT said:


> Thank you for the clarity. I am working in the same sector. But now I changed my job and payscale. I want to update this information to my candidature. I am in confusion whether to update or not!


I would definitely update that info thru sending an email to GTI representative.


----------



## Luckyfay

SamIQ86 said:


> Dear All,
> Good day,
> 
> Quick question please,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI since 14th October 2021 and till now I did not receive anything...
> 
> Noting that, my CV is as follows ...
> 1. PhD in Data Science (Onshore_By a scholarship).
> 2. Totally, I have 11 papers, 5 Journals (Q1-Q2), 4 Conferences and 2 journals under preparation (All First Author).
> 3. Citations are 72.
> 4. Nominator: University Lecturer.
> 5. Reviewer for several journals (Q1 and Q2).
> 6. In addition, I am a full-time Lecturer and my salary is below the threshold.
> 
> Please, any idea what should I do? can I contact them and ask about my EOI status? time is running.
> 
> Regards,


They are processing Feb 2021 case now , so you should wait now …. I am submit In apr 2021 ,still waiting now ….


----------



## Wei Zhang

Dear All,

Finally, I got my 858 Visa Today.
I have a question here. I have some business in China and cannot leave for the time being. I would like to know whether I need to live in Australia for two years in the next five years. 
Someone told me that the 858 visa don't need to stay in Australia for two years in next five years. Is that right?

Regards,


----------



## Adv9871

Hi All,

Finally after waiting for more than 2 months, I have received the Police Clearance Certificate from Japan (as I lived and worked in Japan). Bit the certificate is sealed in an envelope and addressed to "The Concerned Authorities of Australia". It is also specified on the envelope that only addressee authority should open it. The embassy staff told me that if I open it, it will be invalid.

As you all know that i need to upload in the Immiaccount, this need to be opened and scanned for upload.

Has anybody come across such situation? 
How did you handled it? 
Any advice from the Veterans?


----------



## Goodman001

Wei Zhang said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I got my 858 Visa Today.
> I have a question here. I have some business in China and cannot leave for the time being. I would like to know whether I need to live in Australia for two years in the next five years.
> Someone told me that the 858 visa don't need to stay in Australia for two years in next five years. Is that right?
> 
> Regards,


Congrats! To retain your PR status, you will have to leave in Australia at least 2 years in the next 5 years when your PR visa is activated. I don't think there is an exception for 858 visa not following this rule.


----------



## Ex-H

Goodman001 said:


> Congrats! To retain your PR status, you will have to leave in Australia at least 2 years in the next 5 years when your PR visa is activated. I don't think there is an exception for 858 visa not following this rule.


May I know the first entry rules still apply for the GTI visa?


----------



## Goodman001

Goodman001 said:


> Congrats! To retain your PR status, you will have to live in Australia at least 2 years in the next 5 years when your PR visa is activated. I don't think there is an exception for 858 visa not following this rule.


----------



## Goodman001

Goodman001 said:


> Congrats! To retain your PR status, you will have to leave in Australia at least 2 years in the next 5 years when your PR visa is activated. I don't think there is an exception for 858 visa not following this rule.


SORRY FOR THE TYPO, I WAS SAYING LIVE BUT ACCIDENTALLY TYPED "LEAVE".


----------



## ImmiAU

Wei Zhang said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, I got my 858 Visa Today.
> I have a question here. I have some business in China and cannot leave for the time being. I would like to know whether I need to live in Australia for two years in the next five years.
> Someone told me that the 858 visa don't need to stay in Australia for two years in next five years. Is that right?
> 
> Regards,





Goodman001 said:


> Congrats! To retain your PR status, you will have to leave in Australia at least 2 years in the next 5 years when your PR visa is activated. I don't think there is an exception for 858 visa not following this rule.


not exact. 


Ex-H said:


> May I know the first entry rules still apply for the GTI visa?


1. Becoz of the convid19, you don't have to enter in 1 year.
2. if you enter just before the last day of 5 year, it's also ok.
3. if you live in Australia you don't need to apply a new visa for it is permernent.
4. Once you leave Australia(travel or living) and plan to return you need a new 155 (residence return visa)
the 2 years rule works here. if you lived for over 2years in last 5years, you can get a 5years visa easily.
except that even you have 1 day living you still have chance to obtain a 3month valid 155 visa(but long waiting time and complex document and explainations)
so @zhangwei you have over 5 years to deal with your business. and add my vx messaged you.


----------



## Wei Zhang

ImmiAU said:


> not exact.
> 
> 
> 1. Becoz of the convid19, you don't have to enter in 1 year.
> 2. if you enter just before the last day of 5 year, it's also ok.
> 3. if you live in Australia you don't need to apply a new visa for it is permernent.
> 4. Once you leave Australia(travel or living) and plan to return you need a new 155 (residence return visa)
> the 2 years rule works here. if you lived for over 2years in last 5years, you can get a 5years visa easily.
> except that even you have 1 day living you still have chance to obtain a 3month valid 155 visa(but long waiting time and complex document and explainations)
> so @zhangwei you have over 5 years to deal with your business. and add my vx messaged you.


I got the 858 visa yesterday. But the visa clearly states that I need to go to Australia to activate the visa within the next year. If so, can I not enter Australia for the next year？


----------



## Wei Zhang

Ex-H said:


> May I know the first entry rules still apply for the GTI visa?


Two years in Australia in five years is a good way to get a PR renewal. Also, as the lady said, if you arrive in Australia on the last day of the five years, you cannot leave Australia for the next two years in order to keep your visa valid.


----------



## ery.h

Ex-H said:


> May I know the first entry rules still apply for the GTI visa?


Here are the rules of first entry, as of April 2021 (source: Visa holders unable to entry to Australia by MUST NOT ARRIVE AFTER date - EEVS Adelaide)


----------



## Adv9871

Hi,

Can anybody reflect on my questions and situation below?

" 
Finally after waiting for more than 2 months, I have received the Police Clearance Certificate from Japan (as I lived and worked in Japan). Bit the certificate is sealed in an envelope and addressed to "The Concerned Authorities of Australia". It is also specified on the envelope that only addressee authority should open it. The embassy staff told me that if I open it, it will be invalid.

As you all know that i need to upload in the Immiaccount, this need to be opened and scanned for upload.

Has anybody come across such situation?
How did you handled it?
Any advice from the Veterans? "


----------



## th19

Hi all,

I got the invitation in March and I applied on March 9. I got s56 and I also responded to the request on March 17. After I confirmed the additional document, until now, the status is still "Further Assessment", May 11 - nearly 2 months. 

Is there anyone that has gone through such a long wait like this? Thanks.


----------



## ImmiAU

advNB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody reflect on my questions and situation below?
> 
> "
> Finally after waiting for more than 2 months, I have received the Police Clearance Certificate from Japan (as I lived and worked in Japan). Bit the certificate is sealed in an envelope and addressed to "The Concerned Authorities of Australia". It is also specified on the envelope that only addressee authority should open it. The embassy staff told me that if I open it, it will be invalid.
> 
> As you all know that i need to upload in the Immiaccount, this need to be opened and scanned for upload.
> 
> Has anybody come across such situation?
> How did you handled it?
> Any advice from the Veterans? "











Japan PCC in sealed envelope


Hi, We just received my husbands PCC letter for Japan from the japanese consulate. It has come in a sealed envelope that says "must be opened by addressee only" and its addressed to the Australian High Commission. Our immigration application is an online one and so far all documents have been...




www.expatforum.com




you can search posts "japan pcc envelope" for reference.
Seems you should open / scan / upload, better after contacting CO VO to ensure.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

advNB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody reflect on my questions and situation below?
> 
> "
> Finally after waiting for more than 2 months, I have received the Police Clearance Certificate from Japan (as I lived and worked in Japan). Bit the certificate is sealed in an envelope and addressed to "The Concerned Authorities of Australia". It is also specified on the envelope that only addressee authority should open it. The embassy staff told me that if I open it, it will be invalid.
> 
> As you all know that i need to upload in the Immiaccount, this need to be opened and scanned for upload.
> 
> Has anybody come across such situation?
> How did you handled it?
> Any advice from the Veterans? "


I will go ahead and open it , scan and submit online. Since Australia immigration doesn’t want an official sealed envelope; it doesn’t matter how your country suggests to use the document.


----------



## SamIQ86

Luckyfay said:


> They are processing Feb 2021 case now , so you should wait now …. I am submit In apr 2021 ,still waiting now ….


Thanks a lot,* @Luckyfay *, for your reply. May I ask you how you know they are processing Feb 2021 case now ?.


----------



## nikag

How do i prove that i am indeed working in the domain required for global talent visa? What documents would support it?


----------



## Goodman001

nikag said:


> How do i prove that i am indeed working in the domain required for global talent visa? What documents would support it?


I think a formal employment letter would be the best, or a reference letter from your boss stating your roles and duties.


----------



## Luckyfay

SamIQ86 said:


> Thanks a lot,* @Luckyfay *, for your reply. May I ask you how you know they are processing Feb 2021 case now ?.


Since we submit docs to their office mailbox and got their autmail reply saying they are processing Feb 2021 case now


----------



## AnotherApplicant

Hi all,

Anyone that applied onshore for Digitech can share their recent EOI processing times?

It's been nearly 3 months for me and haven't heard anything. 

I can see from this forum that some applications with similar conditions to mine (onshore, employed with salary quite above the threshold, 10+ years experience, presented at conferences, international experience, etc...) have been processed in matter of weeks in the past but that does not seem to be the case for me.

Apologies to those that have been waiting for way longer than that without an answer but this system is quite confusing/frustrating.


----------



## Applicant from India

Hi all,

Anyone that applied Offshore for Health Sector can share their recent EOI processing times?
It's been 3. 1/2 months for me and haven't heard anything. Can anyone give info on my chances of getting the invitation and what would the timeline be?
My profile:
Application: Offshore
Received PhD in 2021 from the University of Queensland
Sector: Health
Publications: 11
Conference abstracts:10
Position: Principal Scientist (Biotech MNC)
Biotech experience: 2 years
Overall experience: Biotech (2 yrs), Academics (3.5 yrs) = 5.5 yrs
Salary < FWHIT

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helicase

Hi All,
My partner and I are in the final stages of our GTI visa application.
So far we got S56 for a health check and for a Notary Certificate of No Criminal Convictions. We are about to get a no criminal convictions certificate at the local PSB in South China but a bit confused if we need to additionally notarise it? We are using an agent to obtain this certificate for us.
Please, if anyone was requested this kind of certificate in China, which steps you took?
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## r3kRu1

vhm.hannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was granted a visa 858 yesterday.
> 
> I am still having a 485 visa application under processing, should I withdraw the application now? Or just leave it and DoHA will know?
> 
> Thanks


Cancel asap!
Please read your visa grant letter very carefully.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

qiqiw said:


> Hi I heard some applicants are entitled to "priority processing" for their EOIs. If I got the "priority processing", how long should it take to be invited? 1 month? Thanks


Mine was priority processed in 7 days.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

qiqiw said:


> Really? Does this mean you submitted EOI and received your UID in 7 days? Can't believe it.


I submitted my EOI on Dec 31,2021 and then connected with GTI officer to expedite the processing around March 7, 2022 and got invitation around March 14,2022.
So my timeline was long but expedited process took only a week.


----------



## DocHarp

qiqiw said:


> Hi I heard some applicants are entitled to "priority processing" for their EOIs. If I got the "priority processing", how long should it take to be invited? 1 month? Thanks


In general, priority cases will hear back within a month. (If it’s been more than 2 months and nothing has changed in your case, it’s not likely your case will be prioritized but it’s not impossible).

In my case, I received a RFI (request for information) in a week of submitting my EOI. I took the full 2 weeks allotted to respond and I received an invitation 2-3 days later. So 3 weeks in total.


----------



## th19

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I submitted my EOI on Dec 31,2021 and then connected with GTI officer to expedite the processing around March 7, 2022 and got invitation around March 14,2022.
> So my timeline was long but expedited process took only a week.


Could you please give me the email of the GTI Officer you were in contact with? Thank you.
I am waiting for my application, it's been 2 months and the status still show "further assessment"


----------



## Wei Zhang

Hi all,
I got my 858 visa several days ago. Energy sector.
My profile:
I got my PhD a year ago and have more than 10 papers published. I am also invited as the guest editor of one Journal. Attended some famous conferences and published some conference papers. I also have some patents.
EOI Submitted: 2020.12.14;
Invitation code: 2022.3.15;
Visa submitted: 2022.4.28;
Health examination: 2022.4.30;
Visa granted: 2022.5.10
I waited for a year and three months and was finally granted a visa.
I also have a question here. Is there anyone who was cancelled their visa by the Australian government because of the first entry rules? Is there a clear requirement that you must come to Australia within one year to activate your visa? The visa shows the date of my first entry, but due to COVID-19 and some of my business, it is difficult for me to enter Australia within a year. 

Regards,


----------



## VadZhen

Wei Zhang said:


> Hi all,
> I got my 858 visa several days ago. Energy sector.
> My profile:
> I got my PhD a year ago and have more than 10 papers published. I am also invited as the guest editor of one Journal. Attended some famous conferences and published some conference papers. I also have some patents.
> EOI Submitted: 2020.12.14;
> Invitation code: 2022.3.15;
> Visa submitted: 2022.4.28;
> Health examination: 2022.4.30;
> Visa granted: 2022.5.10
> I waited for a year and three months and was finally granted a visa.
> I also have a question here. Is there anyone who was cancelled their visa by the Australian government because of the first entry rules? Is there a clear requirement that you must come to Australia within one year to activate your visa? The visa shows the date of my first entry, but due to COVID-19 and some of my business, it is difficult for me to enter Australia within a year.
> 
> Regards,


So pleasant to read that there is someone with Energy sector except for me! My sincerely congratulations!! 

Concerning one year visa activation, It seems that this question was discussed here some pages before. Read the thread for April-May.


----------



## ChampKK

Wei Zhang said:


> Hi all,
> I got my 858 visa several days ago. Energy sector.
> My profile:
> I got my PhD a year ago and have more than 10 papers published. I am also invited as the guest editor of one Journal. Attended some famous conferences and published some conference papers. I also have some patents.
> EOI Submitted: 2020.12.14;
> Invitation code: 2022.3.15;
> Visa submitted: 2022.4.28;
> Health examination: 2022.4.30;
> Visa granted: 2022.5.10
> I waited for a year and three months and was finally granted a visa.
> I also have a question here. Is there anyone who was cancelled their visa by the Australian government because of the first entry rules? Is there a clear requirement that you must come to Australia within one year to activate your visa? The visa shows the date of my first entry, but due to COVID-19 and some of my business, it is difficult for me to enter Australia within a year.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations on the visa grant and all the best for next steps.


----------



## ChampKK

Questions if I may request any of you to throw light on "ACS nomination for Global Talent Program applications":
a) Is there any previous thread where there are details about how much time it takes by ACS team to provide a suitability assessment outcome for the GTI program? (which we can later use for obtaining Form 1000 nomination by ACS)
b) I have seen a few posts which state that it takes around 24 weeks as a regular response (however, ACS team may get back within 8-10 weeks). Is it the same processing time now?
c) Is there a difference in the timeline of receiving such outcomes before/after receiving UID from DHA. e.g. let's say "we apply for EoI and then apply for ACS nomination for GTI, while we are waiting to hear from DHA on (invitation to apply)" versus "we have received the UID / invitation to apply from DHA and then apply for ACS nomination"?

If these are already answered, kindly point me to those threads.


----------



## VadZhen

ChampKK said:


> Questions if I may request any of you to throw light on "ACS nomination for Global Talent Program applications":
> a) Is there any previous thread where there are details about how much time it takes by ACS team to provide a suitability assessment outcome for the GTI program? (which we can later use for obtaining Form 1000 nomination by ACS)
> b) I have seen a few posts which state that it takes around 24 weeks as a regular response (however, ACS team may get back within 8-10 weeks). Is it the same processing time now?
> c) Is there a difference in the timeline of receiving such outcomes before/after receiving UID from DHA. e.g. let's say "we apply for EoI and then apply for ACS nomination for GTI, while we are waiting to hear from DHA on (invitation to apply)" versus "we have received the UID / invitation to apply from DHA and then apply for ACS nomination"?
> 
> If these are already answered, kindly point me to those threads.


Since last year, you can't not apply for EOI without nomination. So, firstly, nomination, then EOI.


----------



## @uery

Is there anyone else in this forum who got ghosted by GTI team after receiving endorsement for priority processing of their EOI?


----------



## ChampKK

VadZhen said:


> Since last year, you can't not apply for EOI without nomination. So, firstly, nomination, then EOI.


Thank you.
For applications when we would have applied earlier, at that time nominator / Form 1000 was not mandatory I guess. So in that scenario, we will have to provide nominations later.

The broad question is that - irrespective of any scenarios, how much time does ACS take for providing a response of the suitability assessment? Is it practically 8-10 weeks from the date of applying to them through an email?


----------



## jeanfils

for those that have submitted their 858 application - do you wait for HAP ID to be given before doing medical? I'm pending for the past weeks with this message 'The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.' <- wondering if there's a way to prompt the department.....


----------



## Bayleaf

jeanfils said:


> for those that have submitted their 858 application - do you wait for HAP ID to be given before doing medical? I'm pending for the past weeks with this message 'The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.' <- wondering if there's a way to prompt the department.....


Yes, you do need to have HAP ID to proceed with medical examination.
If the health examinations required for the applicants have not yet been determined, the medical centre won't know what test to run.
Honestly this is the first time I see this message. Most applicants like myself had HAP ID generated shortly after lodging application.
Personally I do not know any way to prompt the department.


----------



## Helicase

After applying for PCC from China, unexpectedly process last more than given 28 days and my husband added cover letter with an explanation but our GTI officer didn't reply to give us just a little bit more time until this document is finalised. 
Please can you tell me if your GTI officer replied with a message or you just added document later, without the effect on you application? The fact we passed the given timeframe and silence after our cover letter worries me a lot and I don't see here on the forum that anyone mentioned he got a message after asking for more time..


----------



## Adv9871

Helicase said:


> After applying for PCC from China, unexpectedly process last more than given 28 days and my husband added cover letter with an explanation but our GTI officer didn't reply to give us just a little bit more time until this document is finalised.
> Please can you tell me if your GTI officer replied with a message or you just added document later, without the effect on you application? The fact we passed the given timeframe and silence after our cover letter worries me a lot and I don't see here on the forum that anyone mentioned he got a message after asking for more time..


Do not worry, I believe many has been in the same boat. They not responding, but the status of your application reflecting "further processing" basically means that they have allowed you time and are waiting you to upload the PCC. I did the same as your husband, and has now uploaded the PCC. Waiting the outcome.


----------



## gansaraslax

Hi All,

Can anyone know/help/ guide me, on how to get PCC from Indonesia? Does anyone know any agent or agency? How people get PCC if they left that country, Please help /advice.


----------



## Helicase

advNB said:


> Do not worry, I believe many has been in the same boat. They not responding, but the status of your application reflecting "further processing" basically means that they have allowed you time and are waiting you to upload the PCC. I did the same as your husband, and has now uploaded the PCC. Waiting the outcome.


Thank you!
Can you tell me if you pressed the ''information provided'' button before your final PCC in? Not sure should I do it with only cover letters explaining the PCC delay attached. Fingers crossed our PCC gets notarised within days now.


----------



## Helicase

qiqiw said:


> Chinese PCC can be done in 5 mins. You just need to go to your local police station (the city/suburb you spent most of your time in China) and ask them in person. They will issue you a hand-written certificate for FREE. Then you take your certificate to a public notary office and request CERTIFICATION + TRANSLATION. Then you are ready to go.


Yes, we have provided all of our info to the agent in China, since we are foreigners, and lived in China for 2 years. For foreigners, this process is very expensive and last very long- starting from the PCC from our country, passport copies, visas too, authorisation letter, sending it to China..than letter with all these documents stayed in quarantine for 2weeks and only then what you explained above... Overall, now it is more than one month since we started this process hopefully it will be done soon but we are still waiting..


----------



## dsci2017

hi 

I submitted my EOI but I did not reveive any email acknowledgement although I did see on the webpage that it was submitted. do they not send any acknowledgement or id to track ?

what do u think my profile:

Phd in CS, Btech in EE (don't have a terrific research profile but strong industry experience)
10+ years in tech as data scientist and ML engineer (worked at companies like Apple, Twitter, SAP , etc.
Salary > 300k AUD , based in Singapore


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

dsci2017 said:


> hi
> 
> I submitted my EOI but I did not reveive any email acknowledgement although I did see on the webpage that it was submitted. do they not send any acknowledgement or id to track ?
> 
> what do u think my profile:
> 
> Phd in CS, Btech in EE (don't have a terrific research profile but strong industry experience)
> 10+ years in tech as data scientist and ML engineer (worked at companies like Apple, Twitter, SAP , etc.
> Salary > 300k AUD , based in Singapore


Yes, They don’t send any acknowledgment email after application submission. You will get result email once the EOI processing is completed.
Your profile looks promising to me.


----------



## ChampKK

Anyone who has been waiting from ACS on the nomination after getting the "invite to apply" from DHA? The ACS site states it takes 24 weeks to process, typically it may be 8-10 weeks for suitability assessment.

But my question - if we get invite to apply from DHA, then would that speed up process for ACS as eligibility / suitability must be satisfied, isn't it?


----------



## WhiteSage

qiqiw said:


> Hi I heard some applicants are entitled to "priority processing" for their EOIs. If I got the "priority processing", how long should it take to be invited? 1 month? Thanks


Hi, Im applying for the EOI as an Individual, how can we priority process our application.


----------



## WhiteSage

qiqiw said:


> If you are lucky you can get your PP in 4 months – this is the average timeframe of PP. If you haven't heard back from the GT Office in 4 months, then you are not eligible for PP. In that case, you will be queued (currently they are processing Feb 2021).


Thanks qiqiw, for swift response. Once I submit the EOI on the portal, should I email the team and request for an PP. I'm trying to understand the process to priority process the application. 

what is the email ID that I need to send any additional documents or changes in the new job etc.,else share any further documents.


----------



## WhiteSage

qiqiw said:


> No I don't think you need to request the PP... They will *flip through the most recent applications* and decide whether you are eligible for the PP.
> 
> You can send your additional documents to the main email (the simplest one).
> 
> Cheers


Thanks , I got it now.
Can you please share the email ID to which I can send any documents which I see it can help support my application.

what is best content to add in the subject line if the email


----------



## vshar

WhiteSage said:


> what is best content to add in the subject line if the email


Read the previous posts. This has been addressed a few pages back.


----------



## vshar

WhiteSage said:


> Can you please share the email ID to which I can send any documents which I see it can help support my application.


@qiqiw already answered that. You can find the email address on program website.


----------



## WhiteSage

WhiteSage said:


> Thanks , I got it now.
> Can you please share the email ID to which I can send any documents which I see it can help support my application.
> 
> what is best content to add in the subject line if the email


Thank you Very much @qiqiw and @vshar


----------



## byxxaus

Dear All,
I submitted my visa application last week with everything but Singapore police check. Until now I never received the request letter from Home Affairs. I think in general we should receive it within a week after submission? Or do we need to pass the medical exam so that the case officer can view our case? How should I contact them for the letter?
In addition, I did try to appeal to the Singapore police with my GTI invitation email, knowing there is only a small chance it will be approved... However, the appeal was sent around 10 days ago and also met with no response. Even if the official website says the appeal outcome should come out within 5 working days. I tried to call but couldn't get through. Between the silence from Australia and Singapore sides, could anyone give advice on what to do next? Thanks very much.


----------



## Adv9871

Helicase said:


> Thank you!
> Can you tell me if you pressed the ''information provided'' button before your final PCC in? Not sure should I do it with only cover letters explaining the PCC delay attached. Fingers crossed our PCC gets notarised within days now.



Yes! I pressed the " information provided" button after i uploaded a explanation letter requesting to extend the time to submit PCC, even days before I obtained and uploaded the PCC.


----------



## Adv9871

byxxaus said:


> Dear All,
> I submitted my visa application last week with everything but Singapore police check. Until now I never received the request letter from Home Affairs. I think in general we should receive it within a week after submission? Or do we need to pass the medical exam so that the case officer can view our case? How should I contact them for the letter?
> In addition, I did try to appeal to the Singapore police with my GTI invitation email, knowing there is only a small chance it will be approved... However, the appeal was sent around 10 days ago and also met with no response. Even if the official website says the appeal outcome should come out within 5 working days. I tried to call but couldn't get through. Between the silence from Australia and Singapore sides, could anyone give advice on what to do next? Thanks very much.


1. I appealed and then applied for Singapore PCC on the basis of invitation email. It was approved and PCC issued to me (all within a week). Accordingly, i think there is no special letter required from Home Affairs for you to obtain SG PCC.
2. You can go ahead with the Health check after HAP ID is generated / issued to you on your submission of 858 application in Immiaccount. Mind that it takes tome to get appointment at the Health check provider.

I am based in SG, if required you may inbox me for any such queries.


----------



## gansaraslax

advNB said:


> 1. I appealed and then applied for Singapore PCC on the basis of invitation email. It was approved and PCC issued to me (all within a week). Accordingly, i think there is no special letter required from Home Affairs for you to obtain SG PCC.
> 2. You can go ahead with the Health check after HAP ID is generated / issued to you on your submission of 858 application in Immiaccount. Mind that it takes tome to get appointment at the Health check provider.
> 
> I am based in SG, if required you may inbox me for any such queries.


HI, could you please elaborate on point 1, please help us to understand the process along with the email id, as in how to get it done, it would be of great help.


----------



## gansaraslax

gansaraslax said:


> HI, could you please elaborate on point 1, please help us to understand the process along with the email id, as in how to get it done, it would be of great help.
> [/Q
> 
> 
> advNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I appealed and then applied for Singapore PCC on the basis of invitation email. It was approved and PCC issued to me (all within a week). Accordingly, i think there is no special letter required from Home Affairs for you to obtain SG PCC.
> 2. You can go ahead with the Health check after HAP ID is generated / issued to you on your submission of 858 application in Immiaccount. Mind that it takes tome to get appointment at the Health check provider.
> 
> I am based in SG, if required you may inbox me for any such queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Also not able to understand -" I appealed and then applied " did you mean- you appealed for GTI after it got rejected and then you received an invite after successful appeal, I just wanted to understand, hence asked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adv9871

gansaraslax said:


> HI, could you please elaborate on point 1, please help us to understand the process along with the email id, as in how to get it done, it would be of great help.


All the info is available here. 






Certificate of Clearance


Suite of eServices pertaining to Certificate of Clearance




eservices.police.gov.sg


----------



## gansaraslax

advNB said:


> All the info is available here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certificate of Clearance
> 
> 
> Suite of eServices pertaining to Certificate of Clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eservices.police.gov.sg


thanks for your response 1) May I know when did you apply- is it 2021 or 2022 2) May I know if in case after lodging the application we did not get any response from the sg police then what could be the next step.


----------



## byxxaus

@advNB Thanks a lot! If we can use our invitation email to appeal, I do wonder why the delay? I appealed on 12th May. Even excluding the Vesak day public holiday, this is taking far longer than the 5 working days they promised.
I checked my appeal status online here Status of COC Application (police.gov.sg) and it still says "In progress".


----------



## Adv9871

After submitting the 858 visa application, and submitting all documents including PCC and health clearance, I am waiting for more than a week now.

Is there any way for requesting Priority Processing or we have to just wait for the decision by the case officer?


----------



## WhiteSage

Dear Team,

Just a thought and will need your advise.

While Im preparing for the documentation for EOI, my wife is Sp Anesthetist (MBBS,DNB) having 12 plus years work experience. Is it worthwhile that I show to them that this GTI visa if issued will help me contribute to the IT sector and my wife will be able to contribute to the Health sector ??


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

WhiteSage said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Just a thought and will need your advise.
> 
> While Im preparing for the documentation for EOI, my wife is Sp Anesthetist (MBBS,DNB) having 12 plus years work experience. Is it worthwhile that I show to them that this GTI visa if issued will help me contribute to the IT sector and my wife will be able to contribute to the Health sector ??


As per my understanding, the EOI is assessed based on qualifications/eligibility of primary applicant only. And there is no place which asks to provide information about spouse; hence providing this information is irrelevant in EOI.


----------



## Helicase

advNB said:


> Yes! I pressed the " information provided" button after i uploaded a explanation letter requesting to extend the time to submit PCC, even days before I obtained and uploaded the PCC.


thank you!


----------



## Vish123

Hi everyone,
got invitation for 858 (Energy Sector, PhD, several publications and conference talks, EOI submitted- Feb 08, 2022, RFI - May 10, Invitation - May 16). For anyone who got the visa already, have you also submitted a separate letter from Nominator (Statement of nominator supporting applicant's claim) apart from form 1000 ? I mean, it is the same information as in the form, so was not sure if i should ask nominator again for this letter. Thanks.


----------



## Vish123

qiqiw said:


> Yes I did what you said.
> 
> Also, I submitted 8 supporting letters in total in addition to the From 1000. I think mine has been overkilling.


Thanks a lot for reply. Can i ask what type of supporting letters did you submit - from the nominator himself or from other people/organizations? If yes, then what did you put in the section 'Evidence of achievements'?


----------



## m_kw

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> As per my understanding, the EOI is assessed based on qualifications/eligibility of primary applicant only. And there is no place which asks to provide information about spouse; hence providing this information is irrelevant in EOI.


I think I am able to answer this question: yes, it is worth mentioning your partner skills and ability to establish herself. I watched like 30+ videos on GTI and read multiple articles and migration agents and lawyers mention that this can improve the chances. It is not the major or even minor criteria but it is worth mentioning. I mentioned my partners' plans and skills in my EOI (and received invitation in 5 weeks).


----------



## Neina

Hi guys,
I have submitted my visa application two weeks ago (2nd week of May) with all the documents except my partners overseas PCC. Today I submitted that as well. We got health appointments on end of June just after submitting the visa application. My visa application still shows the status "received". Is this normal ? Do i need to do anything more?
Thanks


----------



## sonicgss

Hi Zhangwei,
I am wondering if you have privoded evidence (like passport) to show your nominator is a Australian citizen or permanent resident?
Your answer would be of great value to me. Looking forward to your reply.



Wei Zhang said:


> Hi all,
> I got my 858 visa several days ago. Energy sector.
> My profile:
> I got my PhD a year ago and have more than 10 papers published. I am also invited as the guest editor of one Journal. Attended some famous conferences and published some conference papers. I also have some patents.
> EOI Submitted: 2020.12.14;
> Invitation code: 2022.3.15;
> Visa submitted: 2022.4.28;
> Health examination: 2022.4.30;
> Visa granted: 2022.5.10
> I waited for a year and three months and was finally granted a visa.
> I also have a question here. Is there anyone who was cancelled their visa by the Australian government because of the first entry rules? Is there a clear requirement that you must come to Australia within one year to activate your visa? The visa shows the date of my first entry, but due to COVID-19 and some of my business, it is difficult for me to enter Australia within a year.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## sonicgss

Hi Neina,
I am wondering if you have privoded evidence (like passport) to show your nominator is an Australian citizen or permanent resident?
Your answer would be of great value to me. Looking forward to your reply.




Neina said:


> Hi guys,
> I have submitted my visa application two weeks ago (2nd week of May) with all the documents except my partners overseas PCC. Today I submitted that as well. We got health appointments on end of June just after submitting the visa application. My visa application still shows the status "received". Is this normal ? Do i need to do anything more?
> Thanks


----------



## Neina

sonicgss said:


> Hi Neina,
> I am wondering if you have privoded evidence (like passport) to show your nominator is an Australian citizen or permanent resident?
> Your answer would be of great value to me. Looking forward to your reply.


Hello,

I submitted the passport bio page of my nominator. I hope that's sufficient.


----------



## sonicgss

Neina said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the passport bio page of my nominator. I hope that's sufficient.


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Adv9871

After completing and uploading all the documents including the requirements of an S56, How many days the DHA usually take to make a decision on the 858 application. In my case its been 12 days and I am still waiting the decision. Is there anything i can do for priority processing? I have applied in Health Industry category.


----------



## Pee

Hi guys. Any one with the uid number but no nominater?


----------



## WhiteSage

m_kw said:


> I think I am able to answer this question: yes, it is worth mentioning your partner skills and ability to establish herself. I watched like 30+ videos on GTI and read multiple articles and migration agents and lawyers mention that this can improve the chances. It is not the major or even minor criteria but it is worth mentioning. I mentioned my partners' plans and skills in my EOI (and received invitation in 5 weeks).


Dear m_kw,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. can you please help/guide if I need to I inject these details in a document as a self declarion and attached it has a sepearte pdf in the EOI with all her details. Else what is best way you suggest which was worked for you


----------



## Vish123

Dear everyone, 
I am about to lodge my 858 visa after receiving an invitation 2 weeks ago. For the attachments like passport copy and identity documents, they ask for certified documents in some cases, but it is mentioned in other places that it should be a colored scan (no mention of certification). If you have already filed your visa, it would be great if you can let me know how you did it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vish123

qiqiw said:


> From the nominator themself, from my industry collaborator, from my funding body, from my university, from my ex-employer, from my current employer, from my clients, from my academic supervisors.
> 
> I mentioned the recognitions from all those people and institutes in the evidence of achievements, and provided heaps of evidence


Thanks, i also have some more supporting letters that i will attach in this section. For the 'Evidence of achievements', did you write a statement, and what type of evidence that you included? Thanks a lot.


----------



## m_kw

WhiteSage said:


> Dear m_kw,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. can you please help/guide if I need to I inject these details in a document as a self declarion and attached it has a sepearte pdf in the EOI with all her details. Else what is best way you suggest which was worked for you


In the EOI there is a part where you submit evidence of attracting high income and becoming established (Attach evidence that you are likely to attract FWHIT). I added there a pdf with a description how I plan to establish myself in Australia + information about my partner's plans and ability.


----------



## sonicgss

Vish123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> got invitation for 858 (Energy Sector, PhD, several publications and conference talks, EOI submitted- Feb 08, 2022, RFI - May 10, Invitation - May 16). For anyone who got the visa already, have you also submitted a separate letter from Nominator (Statement of nominator supporting applicant's claim) apart from form 1000 ? I mean, it is the same information as in the form, so was not sure if i should ask nominator again for this letter. Thanks.


Hi Vish123,
It seems that you are preparing the visa application. Do you plan to submit the passport of your nominator?
If the nominator would not like to share the passport, what else can we do?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Helicase

qiqiw said:


> For me, 1 day.


Hello! Please can you tell us your timeframe and area of expertise/application?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Hi All, 
Any idea about how much time it takes for visa decision in priority processing if PCC and Health clearance is already done?
Thank you


----------



## Goodman001

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get the response from "skilled.support" email? I have sent them an email a week ago asking questions about document required by a s56. But haven't heard anything from them. Does anyone have a similar situation? Thank you.


----------



## HBow

Vish123 said:


> Dear everyone,
> I am about to lodge my 858 visa after receiving an invitation 2 weeks ago. For the attachments like passport copy and identity documents, they ask for certified documents in some cases, but it is mentioned in other places that it should be a colored scan (no mention of certification). If you have already filed your visa, it would be great if you can let me know how you did it? Thanks in advance.


For all of these documents I just provided the same copies for my visa application that i used for my EOI. Hope that helps.


----------



## Luckyfay

Hello ，everybody ,need your kind help with me , I submit eoi in mid Apr 2021 , but so far no any feedback I am under financial service and fintech , is there any hope to get the EoI ? Since it had been over 1.2years now . By the way ,I didn’t submit my plan in Australian, any suggestions for this ? What content shall I need to write for the settlement plan ? Any good suggestion ? Thanks and sincerely wait for your kind help


----------



## Vish123

qiqiw said:


> I didn't upload a certified copy. I just uploaded a scanned copy. I don't think it will be a problem.


Thanks a lot, that will save me some time then


----------



## Vish123

HBow said:


> For all of these documents I just provided the same copies for my visa application that i used for my EOI. Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot for your reply, its good to know that just scan copies are fine .


----------



## Vish123

sonicgss said:


> Hi Vish123,
> It seems that you are preparing the visa application. Do you plan to submit the passport of your nominator?
> If the nominator would not like to share the passport, what else can we do?
> Many thanks in advance!


Hi, my nominator is an Australian permanent resident. I actually asked him for his PR grant and he agrees. I guess, showing passport copy might be tricky, but if this is the only solution, you should get one from the nominator. I know, it is not so easy. I personally have collegial relation to my nominator, so it is easier but i can understand that it might be not so easy for others. Have you asked it anyways?


----------



## Adv9871

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea about how much time it takes for visa decision in priority processing if PCC and Health clearance is already done?
> Thank you


Hi Pallavi,

I have the same query. Everything done and waiting for the decision for last 14 days. What is priority processing? do we need to do anything to request priority processing? How to request?

For how many days after fulfilling all info (S56) requirements, you are waiting the outcome?


----------



## Adv9871

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea about how much time it takes for visa decision in priority processing if PCC and Health clearance is already done?
> Thank you


Last week there were elections in Australia. Perhaps that might be the reason that they are taking time in processing visa applications. I have no experience of Australian system, but this may be the possible reason.


----------



## Alex777

G'day everyone! Hope you are doing absolutely fantastic!

Would you mind sharing your opinion on an interesting situation I found myself in?

I lodged my second EOI in July 2021 after the first one had failed in March 2021.
Profile: PhD in Advanced Manufacturing (2020 from Macquarie Uni), 15 papers almost exclusively in the tier 1 journals, several international conferences, current postdoc at MQ with 100k$ salary and recently received a new job offer from UniSyd to continue my research. My nominator is a full professor, member of the Australian Academy of Sciences who knows me well. Not surprisingly, no response form the department, oh wow.

Now the interesting part. In the last round I was invited to apply for visa 189 (points tested stream) and already collected all the documents. However, the processing time for this program is measured in years. Hence, I would be keen to secure GTI rather than 189 just to get to the PR stage asap. That being said, it comes at a cost of writing additional cover letters, requesting more recommendation letters etc. which takes time I don't have at all (experimental research is exceptionally hectic). Also, a new dual family application would cost additional 6.5k$.

Anyone had this experience? What would you do? Continue pushing for the GTI? Also, is it possible that the GTI EOI is automatically cancelled as soon as an invitation for another stream is issued?

Thanks a lot for your answers in advance!


----------



## byxxaus

Alex777 said:


> G'day everyone! Hope you are doing absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your opinion on an interesting situation I found myself in?
> 
> I lodged my second EOI in July 2021 after the first one had failed in March 2021.
> Profile: PhD in Advanced Manufacturing (2020 from Macquarie Uni), 15 papers almost exclusively in the tier 1 journals, several international conferences, current postdoc at MQ with 100k$ salary and recently received a new job offer from UniSyd to continue my research. My nominator is a full professor, member of the Australian Academy of Sciences who knows me well. Not surprisingly, no response form the department, oh wow.
> 
> Now the interesting part. In the last round I was invited to apply for visa 189 (points tested stream) and already collected all the documents. However, the processing time for this program is measured in years. Hence, I would be keen to secure GTI rather than 189 just to get to the PR stage asap. That being said, it comes at a cost of writing additional cover letters, requesting more recommendation letters etc. which takes time I don't have at all (experimental research is exceptionally hectic). Also, a new dual family application would cost additional 6.5k$.
> 
> Anyone had this experience? What would you do? Continue pushing for the GTI? Also, is it possible that the GTI EOI is automatically cancelled as soon as an invitation for another stream is issued?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers in advance!


I'm not sure how much my case can relate to yours - I have dual invitations from 190 state nomination and GTI.

The 190 invitation came first. But the process is still within the state. I was asked to provide a list of documents to the state. They give two weeks for this step. The processing fee is only hundreds. And while I was still collecting my document within this time frame, my GTI invitation came (why do they have to come at the same time).

So now I paid extra fee for the 190 stream, but only hundreds, and they are still processing my documents. And I also lodged my formal visa application under GTI stream. 

I'm not familiar with 189 stream. But from my personal experience, my GTI EOI should be still under process when I got my 190 invitation. So it is not cancelled.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

advNB said:


> Hi Pallavi,
> 
> I have the same query. Everything done and waiting for the decision for last 14 days. What is priority processing? do we need to do anything to request priority processing? How to request?
> 
> For how many days after fulfilling all info (S56) requirements, you are waiting the outcome?


Hi,
I submitted my visa application on April 30,2022 and had my health exam on May 16,2022. today May 25,2022 my health clearance was updated in immi account. I reached out to GTI representative about the my application timeline and she said that my visa application is flagged for priority assessment. Later Today itself I received the S52 for My child’s passport and my PCC which I replied with in two hours. Now my application status is changed from initial assessment to further assessment.


----------



## NB

byxxaus said:


> I'm not sure how much my case can relate to yours - I have dual invitations from 190 state nomination and GTI.
> 
> The 190 invitation came first. But the process is still within the state. I was asked to provide a list of documents to the state. They give two weeks for this step. The processing fee is only hundreds. And while I was still collecting my document within this time frame, my GTI invitation came (why do they have to come at the same time).
> 
> So now I paid extra fee for the 190 stream, but only hundreds, and they are still processing my documents. And I also lodged my formal visa application under GTI stream.
> 
> I'm not familiar with 189 stream. But from my personal experience, my GTI EOI should be still under process when I got my 190 invitation. So it is not cancelled.


Abandon the 190 sponsorship if you have paid for the gti visa application 
Cheers


----------



## byxxaus

NB said:


> Abandon the 190 sponsorship if you have paid for the gti visa application
> Cheers


I never received further correspondence from 190 side. But I most likely will not lodge two visa applications from difference streams - so it will be abandoned.


----------



## thamlrdc

qiqiw said:


> Area: Agri-food
> EOI submission: mid-May 2022.
> UID: 3 days after EOI
> Lodgement: 2 days after UID
> Health check: 1 day after Lodgement
> Grant: 2 days after Health check


Hi Qiqiw,

Can you please share your achievements, prominent that support your application? Are you onshore or offshore? I am the same sector and have waiting for a while.

Thanks


----------



## Adv9871

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my visa application on April 30,2022 and had my health exam on May 16,2022. today May 25,2022 my health clearance was updated in immi account. I reached out to GTI representative about the my application timeline and she said that my visa application is flagged for priority assessment. Later Today itself I received the S52 for My child’s passport and my PCC which I replied with in two hours. Now my application status is changed from initial assessment to further assessment.


Hi Pallavi,

Soon after I asked you about priority processing. I received my grant too. For me it was a long marathon for about 1.5 years.


----------



## NB

advNB said:


> Hi Pallavi,
> 
> Soon after I asked you about priority processing. I received my grant too. For me it was a long marathon for about 1.5 years.


The processing time is inversely proportional to the strength of the applicants 
Stronger the resume of the applicants, shorter is the overall processing time
Applicants have got the grant within a week of starting the process, but they are rare cases
Cheers


----------



## vshar

advNB said:


> Hi Pallavi,
> 
> Soon after I asked you about priority processing. I received my grant too. For me it was a long marathon for about 1.5 years.


Will you consider sharing your profile and timeline?


----------



## kundikoi

Alex777 said:


> Anyone had this experience?


not that I've seen on this forum / since GTI started up. however, there werent that many 189/190s issued during covid, so it's not an overly representative sample. 



Alex777 said:


> What would you do? Continue pushing for the GTI?


A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. 
The profile as presented is pretty average relative to the ones in this thread, with a prior rejection to boot - so I wouldn't even evaluate the GTI chances too high to begin with. 



Alex777 said:


> Also, is it possible that the GTI EOI is automatically cancelled as soon as an invitation for another stream is issued?


no


----------



## Alex777

kundikoi said:


> not that I've seen on this forum / since GTI started up. however, there werent that many 189/190s issued during covid, so it's not an overly representative sample.
> 
> 
> A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.
> The profile as presented is pretty average relative to the ones in this thread, with a prior rejection to boot - so I wouldn't even evaluate the GTI chances too high to begin with.
> 
> 
> no


 Yeah, makes sense! Thanks for the reply, really appreciate that!


----------



## khushabivet

qiqiw said:


> 40+ papers
> 20+ conferences
> media reports
> PhD degree (recent graduate)
> Fellowship
> 1 year work experience
> several grants
> Small business owner
> Combined salary reached FWHIT
> onshore
> Professional Memberships
> Social engagements


Impressive profile, congratulations


----------



## thamlrdc

Many thanks Qiqiw for sharing information.


----------



## thamlrdc

qiqiw said:


> 40+ papers
> 20+ conferences
> media reports
> PhD degree (recent graduate)
> Fellowship
> 1 year work experience
> several grants
> Small business owner
> Combined salary reached FWHIT
> onshore
> Professional Memberships
> Social engagements


Wow, very impressive profile. That why you got super quick invitation.

How many papers were published in international journals?


----------



## Aus Aim

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to check your views on if I have a chance of getting the EOI approved based on the profile below:

Industry : Fintech
Role: Sales (Consultative sales - selling AI/Machine Learning software to Banks/Financial Institutions)
Experience: 15+ years experience globally (handling sales for multiple countries) in the area of Intelligent Automation especially in Banking Domain. Helped multiple global banks on their process transformation journey. Currently working for a Europe based Fintech helping them to set up and expand their operations in Asia.
Conferences: Yes (Organised and attended Many, Speaker 1-2 times)
Awards: 1 Industry award and multiple internal awards
Education: MBA + Online Executive courses from Top Uni's in the area of Intelligent/Process Automation
Salary: Above the required threshold
Sponsor: An Australian Citizen who runs his own startup
Recommendations: Multiple recommendation letters from past colleagues/customers

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteSage

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks, should we also include reference number (long number which we get after submission or only name n pp number enough)


Dear Gents,

I have submitted my EOI yesterday and I hav'nt received any reference number. Post hitting the Submit button the next page displayed 'Thanks you for your EOI. I have refreshed by inbox aswell and found no mails with any reference number.

Please advice


----------



## VadZhen

qiqiw said:


> after 1.5 years you will receive your UID number


Great joke! I am laughing and crying...


----------



## WhiteSage

VadZhen said:


> Great joke! I am laughing and crying...


 oh ! Alryt okay guys.


----------



## yanqiw

ona said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am wondering if anyone is in a similar situation to me and can advice on the next step..
> To cut a long story short - I applied for 190 visa last year, and while waiting for visa grant I have decided to apply for GTI, too. I was granted 190 visa, but I do not know what is going to happen with my application for GTI - will it be closed by the Department, do I need to withdraw the application, is there still any chance I will still be granted GTI, are there any consequences of having the application still in the system while I have 190 visa? What am I supposed to do now?
> Thanks in advance for your response. Cheers!


Congrats on your 190 visa. I am assuming you only submitted an EOI for GTI. An EOI does not count as visa application, so it has no impact on your visa status (i.e. 190 status) regardless of its outcome. I don't think you have to withdraw the GTI EOI, as it will be not easy to access your EOI unless through email conversation. But you have to make sure you don't submit any kind of visa application from now on, because any following visas would override your 190 visa and make you lose your PR potentially.

Well, if you meant you have submitted visa applications for both GTI and 190 (and paid >$4,000 visa application fee twice), I don't see the point of doing this in the first place and you still don't need to do anything. The later visa (858) if granted will just override the earlier (190). You will still possess your PR and earn a new 5-year travel period.


----------



## yanqiw

Hi all,

I am excited to share my experience with GTI to this community where I gained a lot of help and information since I first knew about it in 2019.

Industry: Health industries

First EOI: July 2020. Late-stage PhD student in a G8 university in Australia. With 4-5 publications (2 of them are first-authored). PhD thesis to be submitted in 6 months.
Outcome: March 2021. Rejected, even though some people with similar profiles had got it in mid 2020. The rejection was mainly grounded on not having the degree and suggested applying again once having the degree.

Second EOI: July 2021. PhD degree. A bit more publications than last time: 6-7 publications (3 of them are first-authored). Postdoc position in a world-leading university in the US (which I used as a "selling point" in the EOI). A strong Form 1000 from my PhD supervisor.
UID: April 2022
Visa application: late April 2022
Visa granted: late May 2022

Lessons learnt from the 2 years of time. (1) Be patient. It may have been a "loophole" before July 2020 when everything was easy and fast (e.g. Form 1000 was not even needed in an EOI). But now it reaches some level of equilibrium such that the waiting time could be long. (2) It is definitely case-based selection. Try to customise your case to your strength and strategy.

Best of luck for everyone. Cheers.


----------



## jk_534

Hi, I want to check whether *distinguished talent visa subclass 124 *has reduced requirements to apply for citizenship. as posted here. Note that the subclass 124 has been changed to global talent 858 since i obtained the grant. 






Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## kundikoi

jk_534 said:


> Hi, I want to check whether *distinguished talent visa subclass 124 *has reduced requirements to apply for citizenship. as posted here.


yes


----------



## himagiri19

I received my 858 visa grant today.

Below is my timeline.

8-Feb-2021 - EOI submitted 
supporting documentation and Form 1000 was organised here in between
24-Mar-2022 - Invitation received 
26-Mar-2022 - Visa application submitted 
1-Apr-2022 - RFI mail received
24-Apr-2022- Response to RFI 
13-May-2022 - All documents submitted from RFI
30-May-2022 - Visa granted
Profile - Fintech, Cards and payments domain

Thanks all, this forum has been really helpful


----------



## tiwarisom

Dear Everyone,

I finally got my Visa Grant. This had been an amazing platform , which provided great information about the whole process. 

Below were the overall timeliness.
Submitted EOI application: End of June'2021
Approved EOI (UID) : End of Feb'2022
Visa Application filed: Mid of March'2022
S56 Received (Medical + PCC): End of March'2022
Submitted S56 documents : Mid May'2022
Visa Grant : End of May'2022

I wish you all great success on your journey.


----------



## vshar

tiwarisom said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Visa Grant. This had been an amazing platform , which provided great information about the whole process.
> 
> Below were the overall timeliness.
> Submitted EOI application: End of June'2021
> Approved EOI (UID) : End of Feb'2022
> Visa Application filed: Mid of March'2022
> S56 Received (Medical + PCC): End of March'2022
> Submitted S56 documents : Mid May'2022
> Visa Grant : End of May'2022
> 
> I wish you all great success on your journey.


Can you share your profile?


----------



## Manish_ag10

Dear Everyone,
I recently applied for GTI and got my EOI in less than 2 weeks.
I have applied for Visa on 5th May and I have received a S56 on my application, any idea how long it takes after that.
Also does it mean that rest of the documents are good. 
Does anyone has received a multiple S56 during the process?
KR


----------



## ChampKK

Dear All,

May I request if anyone has applied for the ACS nomination recently and received a response from them?

I am looking forward to understanding what is the timeline when we apply and when they respond with a suitability assessment.

I hope the process is as follows or are there any changes? (anybody may throw some light please):
1. Applicant applies to the ACS for nomination support for GTI (with all necessary documents, evidence support etc)
2. The ACS responds with a suitability assessment (may do checks with applicant via phone call / video call to understand the "suitability" part)
3. If found suitable, the applicant is informed and is requested to pay 500$ AUD
4. Applicant pays the fees
5. The ACS sends the supporting document (Form 1000) toward GTI nomination

Thanks much.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

ChampKK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> May I request if anyone has applied for the ACS nomination recently and received a response from them?
> 
> I am looking forward to understanding what is the timeline when we apply and when they respond with a suitability assessment.
> 
> I hope the process is as follows or are there any changes? (anybody may throw some light please):
> 1. Applicant applies to the ACS for nomination support for GTI (with all necessary documents, evidence support etc)
> 2. The ACS responds with a suitability assessment (may do checks with applicant via phone call / video call to understand the "suitability" part)
> 3. If found suitable, the applicant is informed and is requested to pay 500$ AUD
> 4. Applicant pays the fees
> 5. The ACS sends the supporting document (Form 1000) toward GTI nomination
> 
> Thanks much.


I applied in Sep 2021 and got my ACS nomination in Nov end 2021. The process was same as you mentioned above.


----------



## ChampKK

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I applied in Sep 2021 and got my ACS nomination in Nov end 2021. The process was same as you mentioned above.


Sure. Thank you. Much appreciated for the information.


----------



## ChampKK

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I applied in Sep 2021 and got my ACS nomination in Nov end 2021. The process was same as you mentioned above.


Did they perform any video call or phone call to understand your profile and accomplishments? I am trying to understand if that is mandatory or optional.

Secondly, was there multiple iterations of email communications from assessing officer from ACS or not?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

ChampKK said:


> Did they perform any video call or phone call to understand your profile and accomplishments? I am trying to understand if that is mandatory or optional.
> 
> Secondly, was there multiple iterations of email communications from assessing officer from ACS or not?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


No video call or interview was done in my case.
Total 2 times e-mail Exchange was done for further documentation requirements.


----------



## Luckyfay

Manish_ag10 said:


> Dear Everyone,
> I recently applied for GTI and got my EOI in less than 2 weeks.
> I have applied for Visa on 5th May and I have received a S56 on my application, any idea how long it takes after that.
> Also does it mean that rest of the documents are good.
> Does anyone has received a multiple S56 during the process?
> KR


How fast of your uid! Can share your profile?


----------



## ChampKK

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> No video call or interview was done in my case.
> Total 2 times e-mail Exchange was done for further documentation requirements.


Ok sure, thank you.


----------



## Wei Zhang

sonicgss said:


> Hi Zhangwei,
> I am wondering if you have privoded evidence (like passport) to show your nominator is a Australian citizen or permanent resident?
> Your answer would be of great value to me. Looking forward to your reply.


Yes, I get the nominator's passport.


----------



## khushabivet

Hi everyone, 

I submitted my EOI in June 2021 while I was working as a postdoc at an Australian University. Now I have started working as a lecturer and already updated my EOI. Do you suggest sending an updated Form 1000 as well?

Thanks a lot


----------



## kundikoi

khushabivet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in June 2021 while I was working as a postdoc at an Australian University. Now I have started working as a lecturer and already updated my EOI. Do you suggest sending an updated Form 1000 as well?
> 
> Thanks a lot


just wondering out loud here - after approximately how many updates to the same draft scholarly article do the academic journals start tuning out the author altogether? does this even tend to happen?


----------



## khushabivet

kundikoi said:


> just wondering out loud here - after approximately how many updates to the same draft scholarly article do the academic journals start tuning out the author altogether? does this even tend to happen?


Sorry I didn't get your point. could you please elaborate ?


----------



## Helicase

Dear all, 
last week we finally got our PCC from China, notarized form and it took more than 28 given days to obtain it. We updated case officer with cover letter that we need more time and attached notarized PCC soon as we got it, about ten days after given time. In the meantime, no reply from our CO, still waiting. Everything alse is cleared, medicals and other PCC. It's been 7 days. 

Any idea why CO didn't reply, aren't they suppose to give us additional time when we ask or it is assumed extended?
This is our process so far, not sure if we should expect more s56 or just sit and wait for (hopefully positive) outcome.


----------



## himagiri19

Helicase said:


> Dear all,
> last week we finally got our PCC from China, notarized form and it took more than 28 given days to obtain it. We updated case officer with cover letter that we need more time and attached notarized PCC soon as we got it, about ten days after given time. In the meantime, no reply from our CO, still waiting. Everything alse is cleared, medicals and other PCC. It's been 7 days.
> 
> Any idea why CO didn't reply, aren't they suppose to give us additional time when we ask or it is assumed extended?
> This is our process so far, not sure if we should expect more s56 or just sit and wait for (hopefully positive) outcome.


You wouldn't receive any reply from CO, mine was also similar case like you.
Updated PCC after 45 days, but within 28 days I requested for more time and showed them proof that I have already applied for PCC and awaiting. After receiving the PCC and uploading , it took 15 days to finalize. 

My visa was finalised after 15 days of updating PCC.


----------



## himagiri19

himagiri19 said:


> You wouldn't receive any reply from CO, money was also similar case like you.
> Updated PCC after 45 days, but within 28 days I requested for time and showed them proof that I have already applied for PCC and awaiting.
> 
> My visa was finalised after 15 days of updating PCC.


----------



## sonicgss

tiwarisom said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Visa Grant. This had been an amazing platform , which provided great information about the whole process.
> 
> Below were the overall timeliness.
> Submitted EOI application: End of June'2021
> Approved EOI (UID) : End of Feb'2022
> Visa Application filed: Mid of March'2022
> S56 Received (Medical + PCC): End of March'2022
> Submitted S56 documents : Mid May'2022
> Visa Grant : End of May'2022
> 
> I wish you all great success on your journey.


Hi Tiwarisom,
Did you provide evidence of your current salary when you applied the visa?
You answer would be of great help to me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sonicgss

Neina said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the passport bio page of my nominator. I hope that's sufficient.


Hi Neina,
Sorry to bother you again. May I know if you provided the evidence of your current salary (salary slip or income tax, etc.) when you applied for the visa?


----------



## sonicgss

Wei Zhang said:


> Yes, I get the nominator's passport.


Hi Zhangwei,
Sorry to bother you again. I have another question. Did you provide the evidence of your current salary in the visa application?


----------



## Helicase

himagiri19 said:


> You wouldn't receive any reply from CO, mine was also similar case like you.
> Updated PCC after 45 days, but within 28 days I requested for more time and showed them proof that I have already applied for PCC and awaiting. After receiving the PCC and uploading , it took 15 days to finalize.
> 
> My visa was finalised after 15 days of updating PCC.


Thank you, this is really helpful! Now the waiting game continues


----------



## Haidry82

Dear expats,
I have PhD in Physics and 10+ years teaching and research experience with over 60 publications, 1400 citations, h-index 23 and impact factor above 300. I have a question regarding Target Sector. Which target sector fits best with my education background? Education?
I have work experience with Hydrogen sensors, CO2 reduction and microwave absorption. So, Energy sector is also suitable. 
Please guide, Thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

Haidry82 said:


> Dear expats,
> I have PhD in Physics and 10+ years teaching and research experience with over 60 publications, 1400 citations, h-index 23 and impact factor above 300. I have a question regarding Target Sector. Which target sector fits best with my education background? Education?
> I have work experience with Hydrogen sensors, CO2 reduction and microwave absorption. So, Energy sector is also suitable.
> Please guide, Thanks.


Energy sector might be the way to go if you can justify the relevance of your work experience in this sector.

It's unlikely you can go with the Education sector, the GT website now has specified what they considered "Exceptional candidates", "Strong candidates" and not eligible. If you browse under the "*Education*" sector, it now says:


> The following experience or professions *would not* usually meet the parameters of the program:
> 
> Researchers and academics at Australian academic levels A to C or their international equivalents, in fields other than education or pedagogy


----------



## jk_534

kundikoi said:


> yes


Just want to check if anyone has checked or experienced regarding this, as I heard from someone that this concession is only granted to the distinguished talent visa holders based on the new criteria after the subclass 124 visa was abolished


----------



## jeanfils

Bayleaf said:


> Energy sector might be the way to go if you can justify the relevance of your work experience in this sector.
> 
> It's unlikely you can go with the Education sector, the GT website now has specified what they considered "Exceptional candidates", "Strong candidates" and not eligible. If you browse under the "*Education*" sector, it now says:


nice - only just realised theyve updated details in exceptional/strong candidates. Wonder if this takes effect during EOI selection phase and/or visa application stage.


----------



## Wei Zhang

sonicgss said:


> Hi Zhangwei,
> Sorry to bother you again. I have another question. Did you provide the evidence of your current salary in the visa application?


Yes, I have provided evidence of my current salary in the visa application. I went to the notary office to translate it into English.


----------



## Bayleaf

jeanfils said:


> nice - only just realised theyve updated details in exceptional/strong candidates. Wonder if this takes effect during EOI selection phase and/or visa application stage.


I believe it might play a bigger role during EOI stage than visa application stage.

According to one visa lawyer firm,


> Thanks to priority allocation, for _*exceptional candidates*_, EOIs are not assessed on a first-in-first-served basis, rather, EOIs are assessed in the order of the achievement profile of the candidates.


----------



## SSM9999

Hi all, I've read the thread in its entirety, but couldn't really find the answer to my following questions. So would really appreciate your generous comments:

Overview of Profile: Offshore/recent PhD graduate (foreign)/currently postdoc in a foreign country/employment contract (subject to obtaining a work visa) from AU (<below threshold)

The company is sponsoring subclass 482 and the manager is also happy to nominate me for subclass 858. I read on page 239 of the thread that an onshore applicant's EOI was rejected as (s)he didn't hold a substantive visa and was advised to submit another EOI as soon as their visa application was granted. Perhaps this was due to something related to the bridging visa regulations that were modified later on?

Question 1: Do you think it's good practice to proceed with both 482 and 858 in parallel? I mean, are the chances that my EOI gets rejected due to having a 482 application under assessment (similar to what happened to the dude I mentioned above, although I'm offshore)?

Question 2: Provided that I get my 482 application approved, is it possible that it affects my EOI (because I'll have a valid visa for say 2-3 years)?

Many thanks

PS - I am aware (from the really constructive previous posts in the threat) that if I get my 858, I should withdraw my 482 ASAP, as that would override my 858 visa; thanks.


----------



## Bayleaf

SSM9999 said:


> Hi all, I've read the thread in its entirety, but couldn't really find the answer to my following questions. So would really appreciate your generous comments:
> 
> Overview of Profile: Offshore/recent PhD graduate (foreign)/currently postdoc in a foreign country/job offer (conditional) from AU (<below threshold)
> 
> The company is sponsoring subclass 482 and the manager is also happy to nominate me for subclass 858. I read on page 239 of the thread that an onshore applicant's EOI was rejected as (s)he didn't hold a substantive visa and was advised to submit another EOI as soon as their visa application was granted. Perhaps this was due to something related to the bridging visa regulations that were modified later on?
> 
> Question 1: Do you think it's good practice to proceed with both 482 and 858 in parallel? I mean, are the chances that my EOI gets rejected due to having a 482 application under assessment (similar to what happened to the dude I mentioned above, although I'm offshore)?
> 
> Question 2: Provided that I get my 482 application approved, is it possible that it affects my EOI (because I'll have a valid visa for say 2-3 years)?
> 
> Many thanks


Please note that since the inception of the GTI visa, the eligibility and policy for GTI have gradually changed from time to time. For the most up to date info, please refer to the Home Affairs website. 

In the past, one is ineligible for GTI if (s)he is holding a bridging visa (non-substantive visa). This is no longer the case now.


Q1:
I personally don't see any conflict between visa 482 application and GTI EOI submission. Provided your pending job offer in Australia is within the GTI target sector, and you are within 3 years of PhD completion (because your pending salary is lower than the threshold), I think you tick a good few boxes for GTI.

Q2:
Why and how should your 482 application/visa affect your EOI? I haven't seen any statement or writing suggesting that the possesion of valid substantive visa disqualifies one's GTI eligibility.

I was issued the invitation and visa 858 while holding visa 482, it was towards the end of my visa 482 validity.


----------



## Goodman001

Been great to be educated in this group and super appreciate all advice here. Happy to share that my 858 visa (three family members) has been granted today. My timeline:
EOI Submitted: 10 Feb 2022
Invitation: 28/29 Mar 2022
Submission: 30 Apr 2022
Health exam: 9 May 2022
S65: 17 May 2022
Extra info submitted: 2 June 2022
Granted: 5 June 2022

I wish you all the best of luck! Happy to help with anything I know.


----------



## sonicgss

Vish123 said:


> Hi, my nominator is an Australian permanent resident. I actually asked him for his PR grant and he agrees. I guess, showing passport copy might be tricky, but if this is the only solution, you should get one from the nominator. I know, it is not so easy. I personally have collegial relation to my nominator, so it is easier but i can understand that it might be not so easy for others. Have you asked it anyways?


Thank you Vish for your answer. 
I have not asked yet. I guess PR grant might be a good substitute to the passport. I will ask for the PR grant first.


----------



## SSM9999

Bayleaf said:


> Please note that since the inception of the GTI visa, the eligibility and policy for GTI have gradually changed from time to time. For the most up to date info, please refer to the Home Affairs website.
> 
> In the past, one is ineligible for GTI if (s)he is holding a bridging visa (non-substantive visa). This is no longer the case now.
> 
> 
> Q1:
> I personally don't see any conflict between visa 482 application and GTI EOI submission. Provided your pending job offer in Australia is within the GTI target sector, and you are within 3 years of PhD completion (because your pending salary is lower than the threshold), I think you tick a good few boxes for GTI.
> 
> Q2:
> Why and how should your 482 application/visa affect your EOI? I haven't seen any statement or writing suggesting that the possesion of valid substantive visa disqualifies one's GTI eligibility.
> 
> I was issued the invitation and visa 858 while holding visa 482, it was towards the end of my visa 482 validity.


Many thanks for your thoughts @Bayleaf, you're really an asset to this forum. 

- Yes, I don't see any conflict either. Just wanted to get conformation of some more experienced guys like you - will probably check this with my future compnay's lawyers later as well. Yes, I tick all the boxes except the salary, which should be fine given that I graduated earlier this year.

- I was just thinking that having a newly issued visa for the next 2-3 years might make my case of less priority/importance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Haidry82

Bayleaf said:


> Energy sector might be the way to go if you can justify the relevance of your work experience in this sector.
> 
> It's unlikely you can go with the Education sector, the GT website now has specified what they considered "Exceptional candidates", "Strong candidates" and not eligible. If you browse under the "*Education*" sector, it now says:


Dear Bayleaf,
Many thanks for your reply.
Under the Energy Sector, the researcher or academics are not listetd. It is mentioned that: 
"
_Exceptional candidates:_

_Founder and CEO of an internationally acclaimed start-up in the research and manufacturing of innovative clean technology for heating, ventilation and air conditioning._
_Strong candidates:_

_Senior energy transformation engineering specialist in devising solutions for new energy technologies._
_Executive with expertise in the development and delivery of large energy projects._
_The following experience or professions would not usually meet the parameters of the program:_

_Technicians and construction workers_
_Distribution and sales representatives_
_Junior or mid-level power plant or mine operations managers_
"


----------



## khushabivet

@uery said:


> Is there anyone else in this forum who got ghosted by GTI team after receiving endorsement for priority processing of their EOI?


Hi, did you hear anything after priority processing confirmation?


----------



## Bayleaf

Haidry82 said:


> Dear Bayleaf,
> Many thanks for your reply.
> Under the Energy Sector, the researcher or academics are not listetd. It is mentioned that:
> "
> _Exceptional candidates:_
> 
> _Founder and CEO of an internationally acclaimed start-up in the research and manufacturing of innovative clean technology for heating, ventilation and air conditioning._
> _Strong candidates:_
> 
> _Senior energy transformation engineering specialist in devising solutions for new energy technologies._
> _Executive with expertise in the development and delivery of large energy projects._
> _The following experience or professions would not usually meet the parameters of the program:_
> 
> _Technicians and construction workers_
> _Distribution and sales representatives_
> _Junior or mid-level power plant or mine operations managers_
> "


That just suggesting researchers/academics might not be considered as exceptional/strong candidates, but they are not also deemed ineligible.

From how I look at it:
Not strong enough to be considered as exceptional or strong candidates for priority processing; but not weak enough to be deemed ineligible and to be rejected on the spot for EOI. Candidates between "ineligible" and "exceptional/strong" will likely to be placed in the bulk stockpile where case officers will take time to sort out based on first come first serve principle. From my observation, most people are in this category, and it might take > 1 year to hear back.


----------



## Neina

Goodman001 said:


> Been great to be educated in this group and super appreciate all advice here. Happy to share that my 858 visa (three family members) has been granted today. My timeline:
> EOI Submitted: 10 Feb 2022
> Invitation: 28/29 Mar 2022
> Submission: 30 Apr 2022
> Health exam: 9 May 2022
> S65: 17 May 2022
> Extra info submitted: 2 June 2022
> Granted: 5 June 2022
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck! Happy to help with anything I know.


Hi, Congratulations. Can I please know what were the Extra info submitted ?
Many thanks


----------



## max047

Yesterday I got an automatic reply by mentioning that they are processing March 2021.

By the way does anyone have latest statistics for pending EOIs by month.


----------



## Goodman001

Neina said:


> Hi, Congratulations. Can I please know what were the Extra info submitted ?
> Many thanks


Thank you! I was asked to provide English evidence for my spouse.


----------



## thamlrdc

max047 said:


> Yesterday I got an automatic reply by mentioning that they are processing March 2021.
> 
> By the way does anyone have latest statistics for pending EOIs by month.


Hi Max,

You can find the information in the Home Affair website. Hope it helps.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2022/fa-220200843-document-released.PDF


----------



## ImmiAU

qiqiw said:


> after 1.5 years you will receive your UID number


@qiqiw could you send me a message ? for privacy setting, i can not msg you.



jk_534 said:


> Hi, I want to check whether *distinguished talent visa subclass 124 *has reduced requirements to apply for citizenship. as posted here. Note that the subclass 124 has been changed to global talent 858 since i obtained the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


The flexibility is just for who have to work outside Australia and for australia. Most of the PR should settle in Australia.

" the special residence requirement may apply for a range of applicants who due to their work undertake significant international travel and where it is in the Australian national interest including Australian representative sportspeople, ships’ crew, senior businesspeople, research scientists, and distinguished artists. The special residence requirement provides that an applicant has held a valid visa for the last four years, living in Australia for at least 480 days during that time, and must have been a permanent resident and in Australia for 120 days in the year immediately before applying. "



Wei Zhang said:


> Yes, I have provided evidence of my current salary in the visa application. I went to the notary office to translate it into English.


I translate nearly all the document myself, except PCC and birth certificate(handwritten certification without English)


----------



## teslala

I’m very grateful for the info from this board despite finding this forum last week. I got invited recently and hope to shed some light for any of you.

Got my PhD in March 2022 and currently working as a Postdoc.
EOI: 16 April, 2022
Invited: 10 June, 2022

Still trying hard to find a time slot for my partner’s health assessment ASAP. From the previous discussion, I found it may be possible to call BUPA directly to request a priority slot for GTI applicant. Not sure if it will help but will give it a try next week.


----------



## vshar

teslala said:


> I’m very grateful for the info from this board despite finding this forum last week. I got invited recently and hope to shed some light for any of you.
> 
> Got my PhD in March 2022 and currently working as a Postdoc.
> EOI: 16 April, 2022
> Invited: 10 June, 2022
> 
> Still trying hard to find a time slot for my partner’s health assessment ASAP. From the previous discussion, I found it may be possible to call BUPA directly to request a priority slot for GTI applicant. Not sure if it will help but will give it a try next week.


Congratulations! Will you consider sharing your profile?


----------



## Vish123

teslala said:


> I’m very grateful for the info from this board despite finding this forum last week. I got invited recently and hope to shed some light for any of you.
> 
> Got my PhD in March 2022 and currently working as a Postdoc.
> EOI: 16 April, 2022
> Invited: 10 June, 2022
> 
> Still trying hard to find a time slot for my partner’s health assessment ASAP. From the previous discussion, I found it may be possible to call BUPA directly to request a priority slot for GTI applicant. Not sure if it will help but will give it a try next week.


Congrats. I also got my health checkup and visa application filed few days ago. Its showing now 'further assessment', waiting for the final approval.


----------



## teslala

vshar said:


> Congratulations! Will you consider sharing your profile?


Mine is quite moderate. I received my PhD from one of the Australian Uni with 6 papers, 2 conf. papers and 1 patent, and received my Master from one of the Ivy league schools. My expertise is related to infrasture and also Digi-tech. I don't have much Wow factor but slowly grinding my way through research.


----------



## navneet.soin

Hi All.... a few questions if I may regarding the 858. My wife working in the area of materials for hydrogen fuel cells, has recently been offered an Associate Prof. role in one of the regional universities and they are advising her to go for GTV. She has a strong profile, 30+ publications (all Q1, Q2), 4k+ citations, 10+ yrs of post-doc experience, around £1.5m in research income, 2 books, a few book chapters, handled EU and defence projects, invited talks etc. 

The questions around the GTV stem from: 

1. The salary that is being offered is AUD 10k less than the FWHIT. Would that be a problem?

2. Her last full time contract finished in late 2019 and then Covid stuck meaning she was out of job for quite a while. She did a part-time teaching gig but that was all online. Will this be a factor?

3. At the EoI, given the constraint of 750 characters, what is the best way to put in as much information as possible? Bullet points? 

4. Going through this forum, it seems like that Energy sector is not particularly keen on academic/research-type candidates. Has anyone had any luck or would you recommend applying in the Education sector only?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bayleaf

navneet.soin said:


> Hi All.... a few questions if I may regarding the 858. My wife working in the area of materials for hydrogen fuel cells, has recently been offered an Associate Prof. role in one of the regional universities and they are advising her to go for GTV. She has a strong profile, 30+ publications (all Q1, Q2), 4k+ citations, 10+ yrs of post-doc experience, around £1.5m in research income, 2 books, a few book chapters, handled EU and defence projects, invited talks etc.
> 
> The questions around the GTV stem from:
> 
> 1. The salary that is being offered is AUD 10k less than the FWHIT. Would that be a problem?
> 
> 2. Her last full time contract finished in late 2019 and then Covid stuck meaning she was out of job for quite a while. She did a part-time teaching gig but that was all online. Will this be a factor?
> 
> 3. At the EoI, given the constraint of 750 characters, what is the best way to put in as much information as possible? Bullet points?
> 
> 4. Going through this forum, it seems like that Energy sector is not particularly keen on academic/research-type candidates. Has anyone had any luck or would you recommend applying in the Education sector only?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


1. Not ideal but if the profile and qualification are strong enough, might be able to proceed. I have seen many candidates that don’t meet the salary threshold but they are usually early career researchers who recently completed their PhD.

2. Not ideal because one of the GTI’s criteria is to be currently prominent in the field, they will look at her work over the recent 2 – 3 years. If your wife was still publishing research articles when she wasn’t employed full time, preferably high impact journals + high citation numbers, then might be ok. Having said that, an A/Prof job offer is an advantage on her end, that shows that she can secure employment in Australia.

3. I don’t really have any other advice apart from keeping it within the characters limit, the officers might have thousands of EOIs to go through. Anything extra or further elaboration can be presented in your CV, cover letter or pitch deck. The EOI form even have a section for LinkedIn/personal website URL, so make good use of it.

4. Question to think about: Based on your wife’s experience and qualification, which target sectors can she provides the greatest impact?


----------



## sarora77

Vish123 said:


> Congrats. I also got my health checkup and visa application filed few days ago. Its showing now 'further assessment', waiting for the final approval.


When did you submit your documents and medical get cleared?


----------



## Vish123

sarora77 said:


> When did you submit your documents and medical get cleared?


I submitted my documents on 2nd of June, got medical on 3rd, then got a s56 request on 8th for my travel information as i had a mistake in one of the travel dates. Afterwards, its on further assessment. How about you?


----------



## sainiteshkjn

Anyone from Infrastructure and Tourism sector applied in April 2021? Currently they are processing March 2021 as per latest updated mail from GTV


----------



## Vish123

Bayleaf said:


> 1. Not ideal but if the profile and qualification are strong enough, might be able to proceed. I have seen many candidates that don’t meet the salary threshold but they are usually early career researchers who recently completed their PhD.
> 
> 2. Not ideal because one of the GTI’s criteria is to be currently prominent in the field, they will look at her work over the recent 2 – 3 years. If your wife was still publishing research articles when she wasn’t employed full time, preferably high impact journals + high citation numbers, then might be ok. Having said that, an A/Prof job offer is an advantage on her end, that shows that she can secure employment in Australia.
> 
> 3. I don’t really have any other advice apart from keeping it within the characters limit, the officers might have thousands of EOIs to go through. Anything extra or further elaboration can be presented in your CV, cover letter or pitch deck. The EOI form even have a section for LinkedIn/personal website URL, so make good use of it.
> 
> 4. Question to think about: Based on your wife’s experience and qualification, which target sectors can she provides the greatest impact?





navneet.soin said:


> Hi All.... a few questions if I may regarding the 858. My wife working in the area of materials for hydrogen fuel cells, has recently been offered an Associate Prof. role in one of the regional universities and they are advising her to go for GTV. She has a strong profile, 30+ publications (all Q1, Q2), 4k+ citations, 10+ yrs of post-doc experience, around £1.5m in research income, 2 books, a few book chapters, handled EU and defence projects, invited talks etc.
> 
> The questions around the GTV stem from:
> 
> 1. The salary that is being offered is AUD 10k less than the FWHIT. Would that be a problem?
> 
> 2. Her last full time contract finished in late 2019 and then Covid stuck meaning she was out of job for quite a while. She did a part-time teaching gig but that was all online. Will this be a factor?
> 
> 3. At the EoI, given the constraint of 750 characters, what is the best way to put in as much information as possible? Bullet points?
> 
> 4. Going through this forum, it seems like that Energy sector is not particularly keen on academic/research-type candidates. Has anyone had any luck or would you recommend applying in the Education sector only?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It is actually wrong to say that academics under 'Energy' stream are not invited. I am one of them, who just got invited, with PhD and postdoc experience in Energy field. They want to see if you had important international collaborations as in you can show them that you are one of the best in the field. So, your wife could make some reference letters from several collaborators, ideally from different countries, to prove this. Only trick part would be to show 'current prominence in the field' but this can also be shown using reference letters, apart from google scholar etc. that is definitely very good in your wife's case. For reference, i have a PhD from one of the biggest research institute in Europe, have 20+ papers, about 300 citations, 3 patents and several references of international projects. And additionally, my current salary is much lower than the recommended limit than GTI. So, if your wife can convince them with her profile and support documents, it would be okay.


----------



## sarora77

Vish123 said:


> I submitted my documents on 2nd of June, got medical on 3rd, then got a s56 request on 8th for my travel information as i had a mistake in one of the travel dates. Afterwards, its on further assessment. How about you?


I submitted my documents on 4th June, got medical on 4th June, and status updated about the medical clearance on 9th June as no further action require/cleared. NO RFI or any update after that. Pls keep sharing your progress if any.


----------



## Vish123

sarora77 said:


> I submitted my documents on 4th June, got medical on 4th June, and status updated about the medical clearance on 9th June as no further action require/cleared. NO RFI or any update after that. Pls keep sharing your progress if any.


Sure, let me know if you get something as well.


----------



## m_kw

I am also waiting for my turn 

EOI submitted 30 March 2022
Invited 2 May
Visa Application 9 May
RFI 23 May
RFI docs sent 8 June

I hope it won't take too much time from now, I saw some guys waiting 2-3 days after final RFI docs being uploaded


----------



## sarora77

m_kw said:


> I am also waiting for my turn
> 
> EOI submitted 30 March 2022
> Invited 2 May
> Visa Application 9 May
> RFI 23 May
> RFI docs sent 8 June
> 
> I hope it won't take too much time from now, I saw some guys waiting 2-3 days after final RFI docs being uploaded


What did they ask in the RFI?Would you be able to share?


----------



## m_kw

sarora77 said:


> What did they ask in the RFI?Would you be able to share?


police clearance of my partner from one of the countries he has lived before, It took us some time to get it (even though we started the procedure before the visa application)


----------



## Vish123

m_kw said:


> police clearance of my partner from one of the countries he has lived before, It took us some time to get it (even though we started the procedure before the visa application)


So now its a waiting game i guess. May i ask what are your profiles and when are you planning to be in Australia? About me, an energy expert from Europe, expecting to enter Australia within 1-2 years to start working and living there.


----------



## m_kw

Vish123 said:


> So now its a waiting game i guess. May i ask what are your profiles and when are you planning to be in Australia? About me, an energy expert from Europe, expecting to enter Australia within 1-2 years to start working and living there.


I am a Data Scientist (DigiTech) from Poland planning to move in January. You can find more about my profile in my previous posts on this forum.


----------



## sarora77

m_kw said:


> police clearance of my partner from one of the countries he has lived before, It took us some time to get it (even though we started the procedure before the visa application)


Thank you very much for this update, any idea how much time it usually takes to grant the VISA if all documents like PCC etc are already in line and submitted.


----------



## khushabivet

Hi, my EOI (submitted back in June 2021) was selected for priority processing 2 weeks ago. How much time could it take for priority processed EOIs? Thanks a lot


----------



## bgt

When did u apply for priority processing and what docs were submitted.TIA


----------



## khushabivet

bgt said:


> When did u apply for priority processing and what docs were submitted.TIA


Submitted my new job role and new publications along with a cover letter, heard back in 10 days


----------



## SSM9999

Hi

_"Peter Verwer AO recently retired as Special Envoy for Global Business and Talent Attraction and Deputy Secretary in the Department of Home Affairs. The current Taskforce wraps up on 30 June."_



https://www.innovationaus.com/peter-verwer-on-global-business-and-talent-attraction/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022&utm_content=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022+CID_d78299e7a402fd46dbd135b428e2c85d&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction



Could anyone please guess the implication of this? Who will assess the EOIs now? Or maybe it just affects the prioritization?


----------



## m_kw

khushabivet said:


> Hi, my EOI (submitted back in June 2021) was selected for priority processing 2 weeks ago. How much time could it take for priority processed EOIs? Thanks a lot


From my experience it takes around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## SSM9999

Could someone please inform me what it means that an EOI is selected for priority processing? Does it simply mean that the EOI has been approved? I mean in this case for example it was submitted back in June 2021 but has recently been selected for priority processing. Cheers.


----------



## Helicase

Dear all,
a golden email came a couple of days ago. Two weeks after submitting all: PCC, health check and English proofs. Our timeline as below:
EOI - December 2020
EOI - update with form 1000 - December 2021 
Invitation - beginning of March 2022
Visa application- beginning of April
s56 for PCC, Health check - few days after the invitation
everything submitted end of May
Grant- Early June


Good luck everyone!!


----------



## vshar

Helicase said:


> Dear all,
> a golden email came a couple of days ago. Two weeks after submitting all: PCC, health check and English proofs. Our timeline as below:
> EOI - December 2020
> EOI - update with form 1000 - December 2021
> Invitation - beginning of March 2022
> Visa application- beginning of April
> s56 for PCC, Health check - few days after the invitation
> everything submitted end of May
> Grant- Early June
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Congratulations! Will you like to share your profile?


----------



## Bayleaf

SSM9999 said:


> Could someone please inform me what it means that an EOI is selected for priority processing? Does it simply mean that the EOI has been approved? I mean in this case for example it was submitted back in June 2021 but has recently been selected for priority processing. Cheers.


Please read the text under "_How can I get my EOI allocated on a priority basis for assessment?_" in this link.


----------



## SSM9999

Bayleaf said:


> Please read the text under "_How can I get my EOI allocated on a priority basis for assessment?_" in this link.


Many thanks for the very useful link @Bayleaf. I guess the terms GTO and Departmental Officers (who will actually assess the EOIs) have been used interchangeably throughout the thread, which is probably wrong.

Now that the Taskforce will finish its work by the end of June, do you think the GTOs will exist and will be able to endorse EOIs for priority processing after then (perhaps it's a silly question with a 'NO' answer)?

Cheers



https://www.innovationaus.com/peter-verwer-on-global-business-and-talent-attraction/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022&utm_content=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022+CID_d78299e7a402fd46dbd135b428e2c85d&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction


----------



## SSM9999

SSM9999 said:


> Many thanks for the very useful link @Bayleaf. I guess the terms GTO and Departmental Officers (who will actually assess the EOIs) have been used interchangeably throughout the thread, which is probably wrong.
> 
> Now that the Taskforce will finish its work by the end of June, do you think the GTOs will exist and will be able to endorse EOIs for priority processing after then (perhaps it's a silly question with a 'NO' answer)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.innovationaus.com/peter-verwer-on-global-business-and-talent-attraction/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022&utm_content=Newsletter%20875%20-%2014%20June%202022+CID_d78299e7a402fd46dbd135b428e2c85d&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction&utm_term=Peter%20Verwer%20on%20global%20business%20and%20talent%20attraction


@Bayleaf I can also see that GTOs existed even before the constitution of the Taskforce...Could you please confirm that the GTOs are independent/separate from the Taksforce? I am asking this because alsmot all of the GTOs I find on Linkedin are affiliated with the Taskforce... This news has made me so nervous that I can't think properly... Cheers.


----------



## kundikoi

SSM9999 said:


> Now that the Taskforce will finish its work by the end of June, do you think the GTOs will exist and will be able to endorse EOIs for priority processing after then (perhaps it's a silly question with a 'NO' answer)?


Yes they will exist, GTOs were around long before the Taskforce was formed last year and will remain afterwards. If you're this antsy, why dontcha give the whole thread a read to calm your nerves mate.


----------



## karthikgeek

Hi All

I have raised GTI last year Mar 2021 but no response yet. However my salary was below threshold limit. Now I have been offered by one of the top Tech companies where the salary is beyond the limit. Can I go and submit the offer letter to them. Will that make any difference?



Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## khushabivet

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have raised GTI last year Mar 2021 but no response yet. However my salary was below threshold limit. Now I have been offered by one of the top Tech companies where the salary is beyond the limit. Can I go and submit the offer letter to them. Will that make any difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Yous should update them as soon as possible, they are already processing EOIs submitted in March 2021.


----------



## jan.kupka

Just to share my thoughts from attempt to get ACS nomination.

My profile 14 years in Cyber Security, Senior Manager / Architect positions, most valued certificates in industry, endorsements from several C level, VP from different companies and people like ex SpaceX, Netflix.

Been rejected for not enough international proof of recognition. No patents, no talks on conferences etc.

Anyway, if you do apply through them focus as much as possible on internationally recognised - not idea how to prove it in certain occupations. e.g. i work as consultant for 2 US companies from Czech republic, which is for sure not counted.


----------



## Helicase

vshar said:


> Congratulations! Will you like to share your profile?


Thank you! 
Senior Fintech professional, multiple years working with Sydney based companies, offshore, not meeting salary threshold, Nominator internationally recognised in this field. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## vhsalazar

Hello guys, For those who were nominated by an Australian organization, what documents did you provide in your application as evidence for: 

Evidence that the signatory of Form 1000 is authorised to represent the organisation.`

Thanks in advance


----------



## kundikoi

vhsalazar said:


> Hello guys, For those who were nominated by an Australian organization, what documents did you provide in your application as evidence for:
> 
> Evidence that the signatory of Form 1000 is authorised to represent the organisation.`
> 
> Thanks in advance


Normally it's a Power of Attorney or a random delegation letter from the company's CEO / Head of HR or Head of Legal. The organisation's HR department should know best.


----------



## max047

Hi Friends,

Any update on current processing, as I know they were start processing Mar 21 starting from 25 May 2022.


----------



## thamlrdc

Hello all, Does anyone know if there is priority EOI assessment for onshore applicants at this stage?


----------



## khushabivet

thamlrdc said:


> Hello all, Does anyone know if there is priority EOI assessment for onshore applicants at this stage?


Hi, as per my understanding, currently, priority is not something related to being onshore or offshore.


----------



## thamlrdc

khushabivet said:


> Hi, as per my understanding, currently, priority is not something related to being onshore or offshore.


Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## Totalf1

Hi, I have been a silent observer for a few weeks here but wanted to share a data point for everyone's benefit. I received my (and my family's) GTI visa today, really happy and relieved 

EOI Submission: 20 Dec 2021
Invitation to Apply: 22 Feb 2022
Application Lodged: 17 March 2022
Request for Information: 29th March 2022 (Spouse's University medium of instruction)
Visa Grant: 21 June 2022

We were delayed for 2 months in between due to challenges in securing Police Clearance Certificates - but once the last document was lodged (status changed to further assessment) it took just 4 working days for the visa to be issued. 6 months end to end is fast from what I'm told - and might have been faster if we just managed to get all documents quickly.

Target sector is Digitech with a focus on Cybersecurity. I work for one of the largest Tech companies in the world leading the relevant part of the business across Asia Pacific. Salary well above FWT and I got 2 supporting letters (in addition to the nominator) from the company and senior managers recommending my application.

Happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## m_kw

Totalf1 said:


> Hi, I have been a silent observer for a few weeks here but wanted to share a data point for everyone's benefit. I received my (and my family's) GTI visa today, really happy and relieved
> 
> EOI Submission: 20 Dec 2021
> Invitation to Apply: 22 Feb 2022
> Application Lodged: 17 March 2022
> Request for Information: 29th March 2022 (Spouse's University medium of instruction)
> Visa Grant: 21 June 2022
> 
> We were delayed for 2 months in between due to challenges in securing Police Clearance Certificates - but once the last document was lodged (status changed to further assessment) it took just 4 working days for the visa to be issued. 6 months end to end is fast from what I'm told - and might have been faster if we just managed to get all documents quickly.
> 
> Target sector is Digitech with a focus on Cybersecurity. I work for one of the largest Tech companies in the world leading the relevant part of the business across Asia Pacific. Salary well above FWT and I got 2 supporting letters (in addition to the nominator) from the company and senior managers recommending my application.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have.


Congrats! Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Totalf1

m_kw said:


> Congrats! Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Offshore. I travel to Australia frequently for work but nothing more than that. 100% of the process happened remotely.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Migration Program planning levels


The Migration Program is set annually and is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. See how many places are available for this year




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





View attachment 101740


*Good Luck to everyone.*


----------



## m_kw

I received the golden letter today!

EOI submitted 30 March 2022
Invited 2 May
Visa Application 9 May
RFI 23 May
RFI docs sent 8 June
Visa granted 22 June 

All in less than 3 months! Could be faster if I sent RFI earlier. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Vish123

Finally, its also my turn for good news, received the visa grant letter today for me and my family. 
EOI submitted - 8th Feb 2022 (Energy, offshore) 
Request for more Info - April 27
Documents submitted - May 11
Invited - May 16
Visa Application - 2nd June
RFI - 8th June
RFI documents sent - 8th June
Visa granted - 23rd June

Thanks to the community for the helpful information that helped me along the application process. All the best to everyone.


----------



## Mackdomals

Looks like the time between visa application and visa being granted is really fast even with RFI


----------



## sarora77

Vish123 said:


> Finally, its also my turn for good news, received the visa grant letter today for me and my family.
> EOI submitted - 8th Feb 2022 (Energy, offshore)
> Request for more Info - April 27
> Documents submitted - May 11
> Invited - May 16
> Visa Application - 2nd June
> RFI - 8th June
> RFI documents sent - 8th June
> Visa granted - 23rd June
> 
> Thanks to the community for the helpful information that helped me along the application process. All the best to everyone.


Congrats, May I know what they asked in the RFI?


----------



## Vish123

sarora77 said:


> Congrats, May I know what they asked in the RFI?


Hi sarora77, i had mistakes in my travel date that i had to correct. Other than that, degree certificate of my wife proving her English language credentials.


----------



## sarora77

Vish123 said:


> Hi sarora77, i had mistakes in my travel date that i had to correct. Other than that, degree certificate of my wife proving her English language credentials.


Thank you


----------



## bgt

No new codes…it seems like they are frozen at mar21 EOI 😞


----------



## my2108

HI Guys, 

I am also applying for the GTI Program (subclass 124), having my wife and my son as my dependents.
I understand there is a certain residence requirement to be fulfilled before one can applying for citizenship after 4 years. My question is, can my dependents apply for citizenship if they fullfill their requirement regardless of my status? My job requires extensive travelling, I am just worried I may not be qualified to apply for citizenship when my current PR visa expires in 5 years...I understand I could apply for RRV, but I would prefer my wife and my son to go ahead with their citizen application if they both qualify.

Hope someone could share some advice.
Marco


----------



## mayurkurade

Hi Guys,
I have a query regarding the Immi account information. Do I need to fill in the information of my spouse's parents' details in Non migrating members? As she is not the primary applicant I am bit confused about whether this information is mandatory or not. 
I hope, one of you can provide me with a suggestion about it.

Thanks, a lot in advance!


----------



## m_kw

mayurkurade said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a query regarding the Immi account information. Do I need to fill in the information of my spouse's parents' details in Non migrating members? As she is not the primary applicant I am bit confused about whether this information is mandatory or not.
> I hope, one of you can provide me with a suggestion about it.
> 
> Thanks, a lot in advance!


Hey there,

you fill only information about your partner and your children if you have any (does not matter if they migrate or not). So not even your parents. 









‘Non-migrating members of the family unit’ in Australian Visa Application


Learn about the 'Non-migrating members of the family unit' section in the Australian Visa Åpplication- all your questions answered. Know more.




wise.com


----------



## mayurkurade

m_kw said:


> Hey there,
> 
> you fill only information about your partner and your children if you have any (does not matter if they migrate or not). So not even your parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Non-migrating members of the family unit’ in Australian Visa Application
> 
> 
> Learn about the 'Non-migrating members of the family unit' section in the Australian Visa Åpplication- all your questions answered. Know more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wise.com


Thanks a lot!


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello all,

PLz suggest any tips/advice on how to manage Indian PCC asap. Thankyou


----------



## NB

gansaraslax said:


> Hello all,
> 
> PLz suggest any tips/advice on how to manage Indian PCC asap. Thankyou


Where are you located ?
Cheers


----------



## gansaraslax

NB said:


> Where are you located ?
> Cheers


currently in india, visiting family, got s56 about indian PCC


----------



## Gme

Hi all, I am filling the EoI form and would appreciate your kind response on the two (300 and 750) writeup as to whether it's "words" or "characters" counts. I couldn't get a clear picture even after scanning the whole group post in this forum please. Thanks


----------



## DocHarp

Gme said:


> Hi all, I am filling the EoI form and would appreciate your kind response on the two (300 and 750) writeup as to whether it's "words" or "characters" counts. I couldn't get a clear picture even after scanning the whole group post in this forum please. Thanks


Characters. This is explicitly stated on the EOI form (and has indeed been addressed here). Also, it sounds like you (everyone) would benefit from reading through this forum and the official website in greater detail (not to find any particular answer but for general insight from people who have successfully applied).


----------



## kundikoi

my2108 said:


> My question is, can my dependents apply for citizenship if they fullfill their requirement regardless of my status?


yes, they'll have the full GTI visa independently of you once granted


----------



## Mackdomals

Does anyone know ifthe health exam have any impact on the processing of the 858 Visa upon lodgement?


----------



## NB

Mackdomals said:


> Does anyone know ifthe health exam have any impact on the processing of the 858 Visa upon lodgement?


Your application will not be processed if you are not cleared in the medical check
Cheers


----------



## Mackdomals

NB said:


> Your application will not be processed if you are not cleared in the medical check Cheers


 Thanks, that is good to know. LThe acknowledgment of receipt of the application from department of home affairs did not mention anything about the results of the health exam affecting processing. It simply mentioned to refer to the website regarding processing times. Our immigration lawyer advised to begin enrollment for Medicare.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Dear GTI visa community,
Appreciate your exert opinion in below situation:

During visa application lodging; I submitted USA FBI PCC that is generated based on fingerprint. 

In my First S56 request, I was asked to submit PCC again; so along with USA FBI PCC I submitted city of XYZ (Arkansas,USA) PCC too.

Later In second S56 I was requested PCC of State of Arkansas. For this request I submitted new PCC from State of Arkansas( USA); however the filename that I uploaded (on Jun 15,2022) might be very similar to my previous submitted PCC documents.

Since it’s been more than 15 days and I haven’t received anything On my application; I am wondering if similar file name can cause an issue in my application processing.

Appreciate your help in this matter.


----------



## vshar

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Dear GTI visa community,
> Appreciate your exert opinion in below situation:
> 
> During visa application lodging; I submitted USA FBI PCC that is generated based on fingerprint.
> 
> In my First S56 request, I was asked to submit PCC again; so along with USA FBI PCC I submitted city of XYZ (Arkansas,USA) PCC too.
> 
> Later In second S56 I was requested PCC of State of Arkansas. For this request I submitted new PCC from State of Arkansas( USA); however the filename that I uploaded (on Jun 15,2022) might be very similar to my previous submitted PCC documents.
> 
> Since it’s been more than 15 days and I haven’t received anything On my application; I am wondering if similar file name can cause an issue in my application processing.
> 
> Appreciate your help in this matter.


I surmise it should not be a problem. I reckon their system is perhaps smart enough not to overwrite one file with another if their names are identical, they can simply save both of them with a naming convention such as somefile.pdf and somefile(1).pdf. If I were you, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

vshar said:


> I surmise it should not be a problem. I reckon their system is perhaps smart enough not to overwrite one file with another if their names are identical, they can simply save both of them with a naming convention such as somefile.pdf and somefile(1).pdf. If I were you, I wouldn't worry.


Thank you. That sounds reasonable 👍🏻


----------



## rhermoza145

Hi, I'm about to start the process for Global Talent visa, Would you guys recommend me to hire a migration agent for assistance?


----------



## Neina

rhermoza145 said:


> Hi, I'm about to start the process for Global Talent visa, Would you guys recommend me to hire a migration agent for assistance?


I did the EOI and application by my self (application still processing). If you do some research, read this forum threads, read a lot about how your sector is contributing to Australia you can do it by your self. you need to write the EOI very tactfully and realistically, avoid over exaggeration. But you need to spend a lot of time polishing these documents. As I believe you know about your sector/research more than an agent. Check and correct every document you write from a native speaker before you submit.


----------



## rhermoza145

I'm writing the EOI while I have a job offer in Australia below the high-income threshold, will that be ok?


----------



## Neina

rhermoza145 said:


> I'm writing the EOI while I have a job offer in Australia below the high-income threshold, will that be ok?


That shouldn't be a problem. There are so many people who got it below threshold. the important thing is how much your research aligns with their target sectors and what can you do to make it better.


----------



## whycrackme

Hello People, need some advise.

1. Do I need to do anything more apart from mailing the relevant documents like salary offer letter in AU, in order to prioritize my Global Talent visa application? I have emailed the screenshot of my job offer in AU indicating salary being offered is above Australia's Fair Work High Income Threshold.
2. I am working with my prospective employer in AU to become my nominator for my existing Global Talent Visa application.

Will those above two activity increase the chances of me getting invitation for subsequent process?

I also see "Global Talent Employer Sponsored program" as a separate stream and also possibility of getting my prospective employer as Nominator in my existing "Global Talent Visa Program". With that in mind, I want to know, what is the difference between either of the programs? Advantages / disadvantages of either of them.


----------



## NB

whycrackme said:


> Hello People, need some advise.
> 
> 1. Do I need to do anything more apart from mailing the relevant documents like salary offer letter in AU, in order to prioritize my Global Talent visa application? I have emailed the screenshot of my job offer in AU indicating salary being offered is above Australia's Fair Work High Income Threshold.
> 2. I am working with my prospective employer in AU to become my nominator for my existing Global Talent Visa application.
> 
> Will those above two activity increase the chances of me getting invitation for subsequent process?
> 
> I also see "Global Talent Employer Sponsored program" as a separate stream and also possibility of getting my prospective employer as Nominator in my existing "Global Talent Visa Program". With that in mind, I want to know, what is the difference between either of the programs? Advantages / disadvantages of either of them.


The salary is just a small part of the entire requirements to be eligible 
Do you meet the other requirements ?
Cheers


----------



## whycrackme

NB said:


> The salary is just a small part of the entire requirements to be eligible
> Do you meet the other requirements ?
> Cheers


Thank you NB for reverting.

I feel, I meet the basic criteria & hope the evaluator also feels the same.  (Though, I feel, it is very subjective.)

How about my other queries, like whether converting from individual nominator to prospective employer as a nominee will change the priority etc.?


----------



## dimasbayu150

This might have been asked so many times. But I got difficulties finding the answer using the search function. I have been invited to apply for VISA under the Global Talent Visa. Does the invitation provide a high mark for the successful of visa application? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bgt

dimasbayu150 said:


> This might have been asked so many times. But I got difficulties finding the answer using the search function. I have been invited to apply for VISA under the Global Talent Visa. Does the invitation provide a high mark for the successful of visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


congrats…Can you please share your profile and timeline…regarding your question more than 99% ppl get visa after invitations l, only few don’t get due character and criminal records…I m not a MARA agent but following many group and forum related to GTI


----------



## nikag

While submitting documents to acs for nomination, what documents should I showcase that I have experience in the particular sector? Should I take screenshots of my employer's website that clearly outlines how their software helps in the particular sector?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

nikag said:


> While submitting documents to acs for nomination, what documents should I showcase that I have experience in the particular sector? Should I take screenshots of my employer's website that clearly outlines how their software helps in the particular sector?


Your detailed resume clearly mentioning specifics about your experience and reference letters ( explaining relevant projects/work you engage ) from your leadership might suffice.


----------



## DocHarp

nikag said:


> While submitting documents to acs for nomination, what documents should I showcase that I have experience in the particular sector? Should I take screenshots of my employer's website that clearly outlines how their software helps in the particular sector?


ACS will make a determination on whether to nominate you based, in large part, on whether they think you are a *strong* candidate for the GTI visa based on DHA’s eligibility requirements. I’d recommend submitting everything you will submit for your EOI to ACS. Reading through this forum _from the beginning _(as well as the official website for the GTI program) should give you plenty of insight into what you could submit to demonstrate that not only do you have experience in the sector (which isn’t enough) but that you are highly skilled in that area and have an international presence with a demonstrable record of outstanding achievements in your sector. That’s the standard for GTI so that should be what you aim to prove to ACS. Good luck.


----------



## iampeeps

Hello all, appreciate any help here. I recently submitted my visa application after receiving the invite (thanks to all the help from this community at various stages). However, I got an immediate follow-up from home affairs dept saying that my family and I need to take a medical health test before the application can be processed further and that it should be actioned within 28 days of receiving the email notice. However, the earliest available slot with the authorized medical provider in Australia is only after 28 days (15 Aug) and there's no way for me to action it within 28 days. How can I let the department know about this constraint apart from adding the appointment confirmation letter suggesting the earliest appointment date to my Immi Account? 

The medical test notice I received was from an auto generated email and I cannot respond to that to convey the same. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB

iampeeps said:


> Hello all, appreciate any help here. I recently submitted my visa application after receiving the invite (thanks to all the help from this community at various stages). However, I got an immediate follow-up from home affairs dept saying that my family and I need to take a medical health test before the application can be processed further and that it should be actioned within 28 days of receiving the email notice. However, the earliest available slot with the authorized medical provider in Australia is only after 28 days (15 Aug) and there's no way for me to action it within 28 days. How can I let the department know about this constraint apart from adding the appointment confirmation letter suggesting the earliest appointment date to my Immi Account?
> 
> The medical test notice I received was from an auto generated email and I cannot respond to that to convey the same.
> Thanks for your help.


Call up Bupa and tell them that you have been invited under global talent category 
They will expedite your medical tests
Cheers


----------



## teslala

NB said:


> Call up Bupa and tell them that you have been invited under global talent category
> They will expedite your medical tests
> Cheers


I tried to call Bupa for an earlier booking in early June. They do not give priority to Global talent. In the end, the best way is to keep refreshing Bupa's booking system. My partner and I found two slots 1 business day after my invitation and the result came out just 3 days after our health check.


----------



## iampeeps

teslala said:


> I tried to call Bupa for an earlier booking in early June. They do not give priority to Global talent. In the end, the best way is to keep refreshing Bupa's booking system. My partner and I found two slots 1 business day after my invitation and the result came out just 3 days after our health check.


Thanks, teslala. You're right. The call didn't help and they just recommended to wait for whichever was the first available slot on the booking system (it didn't really help that ours was a global talent visa). Ours is a family booking, which makes it a bit more tough to secure a slot as well. 

Curious to know - Did you get your application accepted eventually after the medical tests? If so, how long did it take for you to hear back from the home affairs dept on the visa outcome? Also, were you asked for any more information after you submitted the medical test outcome?


----------



## wfreyaw

iampeeps said:


> Hello all, appreciate any help here. I recently submitted my visa application after receiving the invite (thanks to all the help from this community at various stages). However, I got an immediate follow-up from home affairs dept saying that my family and I need to take a medical health test before the application can be processed further and that it should be actioned within 28 days of receiving the email notice. However, the earliest available slot with the authorized medical provider in Australia is only after 28 days (15 Aug) and there's no way for me to action it within 28 days. How can I let the department know about this constraint apart from adding the appointment confirmation letter suggesting the earliest appointment date to my Immi Account?
> 
> The medical test notice I received was from an auto generated email and I cannot respond to that to convey the same.
> Thanks for your help.


where do you live in Australia?


----------



## iampeeps

wfreyaw said:


> where do you live in Australia?


Sydney


----------



## wfreyaw

iampeeps said:


> Sydney


ok, thank you!


----------



## fintech-gti

Hi All.

First of all, Thank you all for sharing your GTI experience, process.. here. I recently came across this forum for my GTI (858) visa processing and it's very helpful to get several insights!

I just started my GTI journey! Finally, I collated all the required document evidences. But I don't have a direct nominator and hence submitted the docs to ACS [[email protected]] for assessment/ GTI nomination (Jul-4). I am aware that it's a very rigid process with several steps, a long pole and hopefully things work out.

Couple of questions for now. Can you please share your feedback/ clarify on:

1) After sending the GTI documents to ACS, do we get any acknowledgement emails from ACS and how long typically they would take just to acknowledge to our GTI docs assessment email?

2) Understood I need to pay $300 for their assessment/ processing, but when do we typically get the email request from ACS to pay this processing fee?

That's it for now, but I will keep this thread posted about my GTI journey.
Thank you!!


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

fintech-gti said:


> Hi All.
> 
> First of all, Thank you all for sharing your GTI experience, process.. here. I recently came across this forum for my GTI (858) visa processing and it's very helpful to get several insights!
> 
> I just started my GTI journey! Finally, I collated all the required document evidences. But I don't have a direct nominator and hence submitted the docs to ACS [[email protected]] for assessment/ GTI nomination (Jul-4). I am aware that it's a very rigid process with several steps, a long pole and hopefully things work out.
> 
> Couple of questions for now. Can you please share your feedback/ clarify on:
> 
> 1) After sending the GTI documents to ACS, do we get any acknowledgement emails from ACS and how long typically they would take just to acknowledge to our GTI docs assessment email?
> 
> 2) Understood I need to pay $300 for their assessment/ processing, but when do we typically get the email request from ACS to pay this processing fee?
> 
> That's it for now, but I will keep this thread posted about my GTI journey.
> Thank you!!


1. I sent my documents to them on Sep 13,2021 and did not receive any acknowledgment. Later I sent a follow up email on Sep 23,2021 and received the acknowledgment email on Oct 14 from them that they will take 8-10 weeks to process.
2. Once they send you result of preliminary assessment that they would support a nomination.then only you need to make the payment to get form 1000 from them.


----------



## fintech-gti

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> 1. I sent my documents to them on Sep 13,2021 and did not receive any acknowledgment. Later I sent a follow up email on Sep 23,2021 and received the acknowledgment email on Oct 14 from them that they will take 8-10 weeks to process.
> 2. Once they send you result of preliminary assessment that they would support a nomination.then only you need to make the payment to get form 1000 from them.


Thank you so much! So it looks like it may take ~1 month to hear from other after we emailed them our documents. Can you pls confirm - believe we need to pay $300 for the initial review/ processing and after they confirm our nomination we then pay $500 for form 1000. So wondering, you got any separate email after Oct 14, to pay them the initial processing fee?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

fintech-gti said:


> Thank you so much! So it looks like it may take ~1 month to hear from other after we emailed them our documents. Can you pls confirm - believe we need to pay $300 for the initial review/ processing and after they confirm our nomination we then pay $500 for form 1000. So wondering, you got any separate email after Oct 14, to pay them the initial processing fee?


when you submit the documents and then what they will assess itself is called “initial assessment”. That is free of charge.
Only one time fee $500 needs to be paid once they are done with initial assessment and they say that they are supporting your nomination for GTI.
When you pay this; you will receive form 1000 which describes on what grounds they are supporting your nomination.


----------



## fintech-gti

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> when you submit the documents and then what they will assess itself is called “initial assessment”. That is free of charge.
> Only one time fee $500 needs to be paid once they are done with initial assessment and they say that they are supporting your nomination for GTI.
> When you pay this; you will receive form 1000 which describes on what grounds they are supporting your nomination.


Thanks again!


----------



## Anurag123

anyone from April-2021?infrastructure and tourism sector


----------



## fintech-gti

fintech-gti said:


> Thanks again!


 Looks like initial assessment is not free anymore. Think it might have been effective from this Jul’22. From ACS GTI page- ACS charges candidates a non-refundable $300 for a Global Talent Visa suitability assessment. ACS Assessors will review the candidate’s submission to confirm the above criteria has been met. Any candidate that receives a suitable assessment will be invited to submit a formal Global Talent Visa application for a non-refundable investment of $500.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

fintech-gti said:


> Looks like initial assessment is not free anymore. Think it might have been effective from this Jul’22. From ACS GTI page- ACS charges candidates a non-refundable $300 for a Global Talent Visa suitability assessment. ACS Assessors will review the candidate’s submission to confirm the above criteria has been met. Any candidate that receives a suitable assessment will be invited to submit a formal Global Talent Visa application for a non-refundable investment of $500.


Oh… that could be the case; because I never paid $300. I paid only one time fee of $500 ;that too after the assessment was completed and was positive.


----------



## JaneLi89_

Hi, anyone from June-2021? Digitech sector


----------



## teslala

iampeeps said:


> Thanks, teslala. You're right. The call didn't help and they just recommended to wait for whichever was the first available slot on the booking system (it didn't really help that ours was a global talent visa). Ours is a family booking, which makes it a bit more tough to secure a slot as well.
> 
> Curious to know - Did you get your application accepted eventually after the medical tests? If so, how long did it take for you to hear back from the home affairs dept on the visa outcome? Also, were you asked for any more information after you submitted the medical test outcome?


Finally, it is my turn to share my timeline and some details with the board. In total, it takes about three months for my application along with taking my partner altogether. If I am not applying during the transition of government and the end of the financial year, I guess it should be even faster (from my friend's experience).

EOI Submitted: Around 10th April 2022 (Infrastructure)
Invitation: 10th June
Visa Application: 10th June
Health check(Bupa): 14th June
Heath check clearance: 17th June
RFI: 22nd June (request another police check from my home country to include alias name)
RFI documents sent: 27th June
Visa granted: 12nd July

Thank you for all the predecessor's contributions. It certainly helps when see people have progressed in their applications and I can feel that I am not alone. WIsh everyone all the best!


----------



## Ex-H

JaneLi89_ said:


> Hi, anyone from June-2021? Digitech sector


Applied on May 2021


----------



## JaneLi89_

Ex-H said:


> Applied on May 2021


Please share when you get your Invitation Code. It seems like they are processing the cases submitted at April-2021. Let's keep finger crossed~


----------



## Ex-H

JaneLi89_ said:


> Please share when you get your Invitation Code. It seems like they are processing the cases submitted at April-2021. Let's keep finger crossed~


just check my EOI invite should be receive on 30 Apr 21
14 April 2021- lodged EOI application
30 April 2021- received EOI invitation


----------



## JaneLi89_

Ex-H said:


> just check my EOI invite should be receive on 30 Apr 21
> 14 April 2021- lodged EOI application
> 30 April 2021- received EOI invitation


wow, it was sooo quick! I have been waiting for 1Y+1M.
Hope I can get the invitation code soon. Good luck to my application~ 🤞


----------



## bgt

JaneLi89_ said:


> wow, it was sooo quick! I have been waiting for 1Y+1M.
> Hope I can get the invitation code soon. Good luck to my application~ 🤞


R they processing Apr21 now ??


----------



## VadZhen

bgt said:


> R they processing Apr21 now ??


Four days ago, department was processing the March 21 EOI


----------



## GettingADoctorate

Hi all, 

I archived my PhD thesis last week and received a phone call a day after from a global talent officer noting that he will support my application for the Priority Processing. I have also secured a job in the industry where I will be working as a senior researcher in one of Melbourne's ASX-listed companies. 

Does anyone have any experience with priority processing? The officer told me that it would potentially be a month or two before I hear back. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mackdomals

iampeeps said:


> Sydney


It was very difficult to find an earlier time for a family booking. What I did instead was book sepereately for each individual in my family. I accompanied my son for his.

I would keep refreshing because once someone cancels, you can take their spot.


----------



## vshar

GettingADoctorate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I archived my PhD thesis last week and received a phone call a day after from a global talent officer noting that he will support my application for the Priority Processing. I have also secured a job in the industry where I will be working as a senior researcher in one of Melbourne's ASX-listed companies.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with priority processing? The officer told me that it would potentially be a month or two before I hear back.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations! Can I ask if you would consider sharing your profile?


----------



## mags.iaf

Friends, I have a very peculiar situation and wanted to check if anyone else is in the same situation Or Gone through the same situation in past.
I filed my EOI on 14th Feb and received the invite in first week of March. I filed the visa application on 5th May and completed the medicals on 27th May. I received the S56 which I responded on the same day i.e. 28th May.
My application has not moved since than and is on Further assessment . 
I tried reaching the DHA over email which was responded with a answer that its still within defined timelines and I cannot be provided any further details.
Does anyone has a similar experience? Any reason for them to be taking so long? Is it normal in some circumstances?


----------



## NB

mags.iaf said:


> Friends, I have a very peculiar situation and wanted to check if anyone else is in the same situation Or Gone through the same situation in past.
> I filed my EOI on 14th Feb and received the invite in first week of March. I filed the visa application on 5th May and completed the medicals on 27th May. I received the S56 which I responded on the same day i.e. 28th May.
> My application has not moved since than and is on Further assessment .
> I tried reaching the DHA over email which was responded with a answer that its still within defined timelines and I cannot be provided any further details.
> Does anyone has a similar experience? Any reason for them to be taking so long? Is it normal in some circumstances?


Not all applications get grant within a few days
Cheers


----------



## Ex-H

JaneLi89_ said:


> wow, it was sooo quick! I have been waiting for 1Y+1M.
> Hope I can get the invitation code soon. Good luck to my application~ 🤞


Believe you will get the code soon, good luck


----------



## wfreyaw

Mackdomals said:


> It was very difficult to find an earlier time for a family booking. What I did instead was book sepereately for each individual in my family. I accompanied my son for his.
> 
> I would keep refreshing because once someone cancels, you can take their spot.


Hello, guys! I have made a family booking at Bupa for the health check, but the first availability was on the 24 of August! I'd like to try to book separately as you suggested. Unfortunately, the system didn't let me register a single name, since we have registered before as a family. How can I solve this problem? How did you do it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JaneLi89_

GettingADoctorate said:


> Hi





Ex-H said:


> Believe you will get the code soon, good luck


Thank you!


----------



## aslani.farzad.1362

Hello everyone,

I was requested to provide further information (at EOI processing stage_Australian Global talent) and I responded 6 weeks ago.
Since then, I have NOT received any feedback. My questions:

1. How long is the waiting time mostly? (between response to RFI and invitation / rejection)
2. Do you recommend sending a follow-up email?

Your thoughts are highly appreciated.
Farzad


----------



## nils1990

Hi all, I am onshore and completed my PhD in March 2022 and am working full time here. My current study visa (500) expires only in November. I had submitted an EOI for 190 and GTI and was hoping that if I get an invite, I will directly apply for that visa without the post-study work visa. Now, I recently learnt that after the course completion you are required to apply for another visa within a month - which came as a bit of shock. Some agents/ppl told that usually that should not be a problem but they only know for applicants that applied for 189 or 190 or post-study work.

Now the issue is I got an invite for GTI and now wondering if I should still proceed with the GTI visa application given that they have visa requirements in the eligibility. Maybe that's not a problem because GTI officer knows about my visa status as I had specified my PhD completion date and visa type in the EOI form anyway. Or if it's a problem should I first apply for a post-study work visa (which only requires you to apply within the last 6 months of course completion) or leave Australia and apply from outside. I would really appreciate if I could get some genuine suggestions.


----------



## DocHarp

nils1990 said:


> Hi all, I am onshore and completed my PhD in March 2022 and am working full time here. My current study visa (500) expires only in November. I had submitted an EOI for 190 and GTI and was hoping that if I get an invite, I will directly apply for that visa without the post-study work visa. Now, I recently learnt that after the course completion you are required to apply for another visa within a month - which came as a bit of shock. Some agents/ppl told that usually that should not be a problem but they only know for applicants that applied for 189 or 190 or post-study work.
> 
> Now the issue is I got an invite for GTI and now wondering if I should still proceed with the GTI visa application given that they have visa requirements in the eligibility. Maybe that's not a problem because GTI officer knows about my visa status as I had specified my PhD completion date and visa type in the EOI form anyway. Or if it's a problem should I first apply for a post-study work visa (which only requires you to apply within the last 6 months of course completion) or leave Australia and apply from outside. I would really appreciate if I could get some genuine suggestions.


Just want to make sure I understand the main details:
You’ve received an invite code for the GTI.
Your student visa is valid until November 2022.

I’m not sure why all the other details are relevant so I’ll give my suggestion and you let me know if I’ve missed something.

Since the only visa requirements for the GTI is that you are currently on a substantive or bridging visa (and haven’t been refused in the past), *my suggestion is apply for GTI before November 2022 (sooner the better) *since you currently have a substantive visa.

Unless the rule about applying for another visa within a month of completing the student visa is specifically for the GTI, I would not factor that in. I’m no immigration agent but I can’t imagine that DHA would reject your GTI visa application, the one they invited you to apply to due to your high potential to make a significant impact on Australia, for such a reason. Also please share/cite where you got that information about applying to another visa, preferably a link to a DHA publication/ website.


----------



## nils1990

DocHarp said:


> Just want to make sure I understand the main details:
> You’ve received an invite code for the GTI.
> Your student visa is valid until November 2022.
> 
> I’m not sure why all the other details are relevant so I’ll give my suggestion and you let me know if I’ve missed something.
> 
> Since the only visa requirements for the GTI is that you are currently on a substantive or bridging visa (and haven’t been refused in the past), *my suggestion is apply for GTI before November 2022 (sooner the better) *since you currently have a substantive visa.
> 
> Unless the rule about applying for another visa within a month of completing the student visa is specifically for the GTI, I would not factor that in. I’m no immigration agent but I can’t imagine that DHA would reject your GTI visa application, the one they invited you to apply to due to your high potential to make a significant impact on Australia, for such a reason. Also please share/cite where you got that information about applying to another visa, preferably a link to a DHA publication/ website.


Hi DocHarp thanks for your suggestion. Yes you are right I have got the invite code and my student visa finishes in November. There is no rule for student visa in GTI. But it's the visa condition https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=500# (Condition 8202). It says that you need to be enrolled in the course and Condition 8516 continue to satify the criteria for the grant.


----------



## mutapha

nils1990 said:


> Hi DocHarp thanks for your suggestion. Yes you are right I have got the invite code and my student visa finishes in November. There is no rule for student visa in GTI. But it's the visa condition https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=500# (Condition 8202). It says that you need to be enrolled in the course and Condition 8516 continue to satify the criteria for the grant.



For the validity of visa 500 for PhD after finishing, I have experienced many students have been working as research assistants/research fellows for their supervisors for months without applying 485 after their completion. And none of them has any trouble as far as I know.

For our case, when we received our completion letter, a student counsellor from uni told us that we should submit 485 as they will report a list of international students completing/cancelling courses. So we quickly lodged our 485 visa application, and got the acknowledgment and bridging visas A. However, the bridging visas A only come to effect after our student visas end, about 1.5 years from our completion date. About a week later, we received the invitation for GTI visa application, and the final visa grant after that 2 weeks. Technically, we knew that we donated 485 visa application fee for this government for no purpose, whatsoever, expecting the 'incorrect' advise from the counsellor.


----------



## nils1990

mutapha said:


> For the validity of visa 500 for PhD after finishing, I have experienced many students have been working as research assistants/research fellows for their supervisors for months without applying 485 after their completion. And none of them has any trouble as far as I know.
> 
> For our case, when we received our completion letter, a student counsellor from uni told us that we should submit 485 as they will report a list of international students completing/cancelling courses. So we quickly lodged our 485 visa application, and got the acknowledgment and bridging visas A. However, the bridging visas A only come to effect after our student visas end, about 1.5 years from our completion date. About a week later, we received the invitation for GTI visa application, and the final visa grant after that 2 weeks. Technically, we knew that we donated 485 visa application fee for this government for no purpose, whatsoever, expecting the 'incorrect' advise from the counsellor.


Hi mutapha, thanks for your reply. That's a great relief. I also enquired with some of my friends and it looks like it's going to be fine. So, it means as soon as I apply to GTI visa, I will get a bridging visa A; and this will come into effect after my study visa finishes in November and ends after I get my GTI visa. Do people only get bridging visa A, B or C. If anyone has a different experience? Will I be able to work on the bridging visa; I see there are some conditions attached to them.


----------



## mutapha

nils1990 said:


> Hi mutapha, thanks for your reply. That's a great relief. I also enquired with some of my friends and it looks like it's going to be fine. So, it means as soon as I apply to GTI visa, I will get a bridging visa A; and this will come into effect after my study visa finishes in November and ends after I get my GTI visa. Do people only get bridging visa A, B or C. If anyone has a different experience? Will I be able to work on the bridging visa; I see there are some conditions attached to them.


Normal you get bridging visa A, the condition is based on your current visa. Check immi website more info.


----------



## Neina

I completed my Phd in March 2022. I got the code and applied for GTI visa. My application is now in further assessment after initial s56. Do you think i should put the graduate visa asap. Because my 6-time period after degree completion ends in September. To put the graduate visa, we can take 6 months after completing the PhD right?
Can someone please let me know if you know any information about this.
Thanks.


----------



## Luckyfay

Just quick check with all , I submit in Apr 2021, near one year +3 month , do you think whether I have any chance to get the invitation code? Thank yoy


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> Just quick check with all , I submit in Apr 2021, near one year +3 month , do you think whether I have any chance to get the invitation code? Thank yoy


Please let us know when u get any response. Even I m in fintech and waiting since June 21


----------



## DocHarp

Neina said:


> I completed my Phd in March 2022. I got the code and applied for GTI visa. My application is now in further assessment after initial s56. Do you think i should put the graduate visa asap. Because my 6-time period after degree completion ends in September. To put the graduate visa, we can take 6 months after completing the PhD right?
> Can someone please let me know if you know any information about this.
> Thanks.


I’m confused. You are in the final stage of GTI, a prestigious visa that has a greater >90% approval rate and will grant you permanent residence, but you want to apply to another relatively inferior visa asap?

I think that sounds like a waste of time and money but if it makes you feel more secure and gives you peace of mind, why not go for it…


----------



## GlobCitizen

aslani.farzad.1362 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was requested to provide further information (at EOI processing stage_Australian Global talent) and I responded 6 weeks ago.
> Since then, I have NOT received any feedback. My questions:
> 
> 1. How long is the waiting time mostly? (between response to RFI and invitation / rejection)
> 2. Do you recommend sending a follow-up email?
> 
> Your thoughts are highly appreciated.
> Farzad


If it is under priority processing usually it takes 4 to 5 weeks


----------



## GlobCitizen

teslala said:


> Finally, it is my turn to share my timeline and some details with the board. In total, it takes about three months for my application along with taking my partner altogether. If I am not applying during the transition of government and the end of the financial year, I guess it should be even faster (from my friend's experience).
> 
> EOI Submitted: Around 10th April 2022 (Infrastructure)
> Invitation: 10th June
> Visa Application: 10th June
> Health check(Bupa): 14th June
> Heath check clearance: 17th June
> RFI: 22nd June (request another police check from my home country to include alias name)
> RFI documents sent: 27th June
> Visa granted: 12nd July
> 
> Thank you for all the predecessor's contributions. It certainly helps when see people have progressed in their applications and I can feel that I am not alone. WIsh everyone all the best!


Many Congratulations! is Police Clearance Certificate is mandatory for all applicants or it depends on person to person? usually when do you receive request for providing PCC? I am unable to process my PCC until I receive a letter requesting PCC.


----------



## GlobCitizen

rhermoza145 said:


> Hi, I'm about to start the process for Global Talent visa, Would you guys recommend me to hire a migration agent for assistance?


If you are ready to spend time researching and not concerned on time taken to prepare documentation, there is no need for migration agent.


----------



## GlobCitizen

bgt said:


> No new codes…it seems like they are frozen at mar21 EOI 😞


I have submitted in Apr 22 and received EOI in June 22 under priority processing


----------



## GlobCitizen

Totalf1 said:


> Hi, I have been a silent observer for a few weeks here but wanted to share a data point for everyone's benefit. I received my (and my family's) GTI visa today, really happy and relieved
> 
> EOI Submission: 20 Dec 2021
> Invitation to Apply: 22 Feb 2022
> Application Lodged: 17 March 2022
> Request for Information: 29th March 2022 (Spouse's University medium of instruction)
> Visa Grant: 21 June 2022
> 
> We were delayed for 2 months in between due to challenges in securing Police Clearance Certificates - but once the last document was lodged (status changed to further assessment) it took just 4 working days for the visa to be issued. 6 months end to end is fast from what I'm told - and might have been faster if we just managed to get all documents quickly.
> 
> Target sector is Digitech with a focus on Cybersecurity. I work for one of the largest Tech companies in the world leading the relevant part of the business across Asia Pacific. Salary well above FWT and I got 2 supporting letters (in addition to the nominator) from the company and senior managers recommending my application.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions you might have.


Many congratulations! were you requested police clearance certificate and after how many days of application, did they requested for one?


----------



## GlobCitizen

khushabivet said:


> Hi, my EOI (submitted back in June 2021) was selected for priority processing 2 weeks ago. How much time could it take for priority processed EOIs? Thanks a lot


Usually 5 weeks, mine got in one month


----------



## dimasbayu150

bgt said:


> congrats…Can you please share your profile and timeline…regarding your question more than 99% ppl get visa after invitations l, only few don’t get due character and criminal records…I m not a MARA agent but following many group and forum related to GTI


Thanks for your info. I was quite packed facing the Raya Qurban break and return to the office. 

I applied from Malaysia on 15 April 2022. I received the results on 5 July 2022. Less than 3 months. I think that the nominator helped me so much.


----------



## nils1990

Hi all, I am preparing my application to apply for the GTI visa and have some questions. My PhD was in public health (epidemiology) but now I work in clinical trials. (i) It looks like there isn't an appropriate ANZSCO code that I can use - and I can't leave it blank too? can I ? Do I need to have skills assessment too? (ii) I see that people in the forum have submitted form 80 as part of the application. I have a question especially with Part F, employment it says that there needs to be no gaps in the timeline. So if I am changing jobs and even if I just have 2 months of gap - do I have to include that gap? (iii) I had several research assistant and casual teaching jobs during my PhD, but I don't have any certificates. I have the bank statement or tax docs though, where it shows that I was paid - but it doesn't show which project paid what. Do you think it will be sufficient?


----------



## whycrackme

Hi All, I am getting following error while uploading my form 1000 in ImmiAccount. Has anyone faced similar problem? Any pointers will be helpful. I tried "Print to PDF" however, the PDF size exceeds 5MB limit. Physical print and scan is the last option I want to try.

Error: "The attachment you have provided is encrypted. we are unable to receive encrypted attachments"


----------



## whycrackme

Hi All, how do we know whether the application has been picked up in "Priority processing" or otherwise?


----------



## nils1990

*URGENT SUGGESTION* - need your suggestion on the visa application, I am applying in the field of talent - "Research and Academia". I am a recent PhD graduate (graduated less than 5 months ago) but working in clinical trials in a hospital. Now I am a bit confused on Employment details: ANZSCO code whether I should put "University Lecturer" in the occupation name; if I put that then in the question to "Has the applicant received an offer of employment in Australia?" - I have to respond "No". However, I don't find appropriate ANZSCO code for clinical trials - the closest would be "Nurse Researcher" (the job duties are research focused - and also I am a registered nurse) - I can then tick the "Yes" question. But I am a bit hesitant to keep this profession as my salary is below FWHIT and this profession will rarely get a high income in the future. In the EOI form, I had explained that I have prospect in both industry and academia research; but in the future job prospects - I had supplied all job ads for University lecturers. So I believe I was invited on the basis of my PhD degree and the prospect of University research/lecturer jobs. Please suggest what you think would be most appropriate - has anyone had this experience ?


----------



## whycrackme

GlobCitizen said:


> Usually 5 weeks, mine got in one month


Hi *GlobCitizen , 
khushabivet ,*

How did you come to know your EOI is picked up under "Priority Processed"?


----------



## whycrackme

Hi Ppl, does anyone know the default pwd for form 1000 or how can I remove it?


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hi All, how do we know whether the application has been picked up in "Priority processing" or otherwise?


Reach out to the regional GTI representative


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hi Ppl, does anyone know the default pwd for form 1000 or how can I remove it?


No password required


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hi Ppl, does anyone know the default pwd for form 1000 or how can I remove it?


There is no password actually


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hi *GlobCitizen ,
> khushabivet ,*
> 
> How did you come to know your EOI is picked up under "Priority Processed"?


Your application will be considered for priority processing once you reach out to GTI regional representative and request for priority process. GTI regional representative will update you whether you request has been accepted.


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hi *GlobCitizen ,
> khushabivet ,*
> 
> How did you come to know your EOI is picked up under "Priority Processed"?


GTI regional representative updated me


----------



## Jiang1

GlobCitizen said:


> GTI regional representative updated me


How long did they take to respond to your priority request email?


----------



## WhiteSage

Dear All,

Just need your inputs / thoughts. I did reachout out to regional GTO for Priority processing. I have received the response from the GTO mentioning that ' I am forwarding your email for Global talent mailbox' and also addressed them with FYI and further action.

I am trying to interpret this and understand, is my case been accepted for priority processing or the GTO just forwarded my email to global talent mailbox and advise me to send any additional docs to the respective mail ID.

Based on your individual experience kindly let me know your thoughts how you see in between these lines, was your emails had a similar phrase or context . Else I personally do not feel comfortable asking the GTO agin if my profile has been accepted for PP. I'm a little more than concerned here.


----------



## Jiang1

WhiteSage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just need your inputs / thoughts. I did reachout out to regional GTO for Priority processing. I have received the response from the GTO mentioning that ' I am forwarding your email for Global talent mailbox' and also addressed them with FYI and further action.
> 
> I am trying to interpret this and understand, is my case been accepted for priority processing or the GTO just forwarded my email to global talent mailbox and advise me to send any additional docs to the respective mail ID.
> 
> Based on your individual experience kindly let me know your thoughts how you see in between these lines, was your emails had a similar phrase or context . Else I personally do not feel comfortable asking the GTO agin if my profile has been accepted for PP. I'm a little more than concerned here.


How long did they take to respond to your priority request email?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

WhiteSage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just need your inputs / thoughts. I did reachout out to regional GTO for Priority processing. I have received the response from the GTO mentioning that ' I am forwarding your email for Global talent mailbox' and also addressed them with FYI and further action.
> 
> I am trying to interpret this and understand, is my case been accepted for priority processing or the GTO just forwarded my email to global talent mailbox and advise me to send any additional docs to the respective mail ID.
> 
> Based on your individual experience kindly let me know your thoughts how you see in between these lines, was your emails had a similar phrase or context . Else I personally do not feel comfortable asking the GTO agin if my profile has been accepted for PP. I'm a little more than concerned here.


I would definitely reply on that same email thread asking the global talent officer for clarification around what they meant OR if my interpretation of them accepting my application for PP is correct.


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> Please let us know when u get any response. Even I m in fintech and waiting since June 21


No any feedback I am in financial service n fintech sector under professional category


----------



## WhiteSage

Jiang1 said:


> How long did they take to respond to your priority request email?


I sent the 1st email on 27th June and the 2nd email with additional details and attachments on 13th July. Received the email acknowledgement on the same day with the above content.


----------



## WhiteSage

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I would definitely reply on that same email thread asking the global talent officer for clarification around what they meant OR if my interpretation of them accepting my application for PP is correct.


Hi, I indeed responded back to GTO after 2 days, being in a more optimistic approach thanking them for their support and directing the GTI team for further action.

May I know what you recomm please, should I again reach out to GTO asking for the clarrification ?

Whats was the sitution in your case while you requested for PP. Did they write you back mentioning that EOI is been accepted/ approved for PP.


----------



## whycrackme

GlobCitizen said:


> There is no password actually


Hey 
*GlobCitizen*

Thank you for responding. While submitting form 1000, I am getting following error. Little bit of googling, pointing to the PDF having "Password security".

Anyone faced similar issue, workarounds?


----------



## whycrackme

GlobCitizen said:


> GTI regional representative updated me


Hey, *Pallavikalambe08, 
GlobCitizen,*

thank you for responding here.

While I have requested regional GTO to confirm on my application, what does PP entails, I mean, how is it treated differently from 'normal' application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sonicgss

thamlrdc said:


> Hello all, Does anyone know if there is priority EOI assessment for onshore applicants at this stage?


----------



## byxxaus

whycrackme said:


> Hey
> *GlobCitizen*
> 
> Thank you for responding. While submitting form 1000, I am getting following error. Little bit of googling, pointing to the PDF having "Password security".
> 
> Anyone faced similar issue, workarounds?
> 
> View attachment 101904


In Adobe PDF, re-saving the PDF file by using 'print' and then 'save as PDF' or 'Microsoft print to PDF' in printer settings worked for my documents.


----------



## nikshar

Does anyone get a grant in July 2022, I mean after the new year kick-started for Aussies from 1st July, I only saw one rep confirming his grant on 12th July, anyone else? I submitted by S56 docs on 1st July, anyone has any idea how many days it takes to get the grant after the submission of the s56 documents?


----------



## Neina

nikshar said:


> Does anyone get a grant in July 2022, I mean after the new year kick-started for Aussies from 1st July, I only saw one rep confirming his grant on 12th July, anyone else? I submitted by S56 docs on 1st July, anyone has any idea how many days it takes to get the grant after the submission of the s56 documents?


I also submitted my first s56 July 4yh. No response yet.
Usually from the dates I got from this forum threads, it will take 3-4 weeks max. But I am not sure.


----------



## nikshar

Neina said:


> I also submitted my first s56 July 4yh. No response yet.
> Usually from the dates I got from this forum threads, it will take 3-4 weeks max. But I am not sure.


Thanks Neina, Are you done with your health check and PCC or still work in progress?


----------



## Neina

nikshar said:


> Thanks Neina, Are you done with your health check and PCC or still work in progress?


Yes health check and PCC done. How about you? What was your s56 was about ? Mine was to resubmit a PCC including all names I have used so far.


----------



## nikshar

Neina said:


> Yes health check and PCC done. How about you? What was your s56 was about ? Mine was to resubmit a PCC including all names I have used so far.


Mine was a) spouse medium of instruction letter, with year from and to for senior secondary study which was missing in the first letter b) nominator current job (in my case the nominator changed his job role from xyz company to abc, so they wanted the details of nominator).


----------



## gansaraslax

nikshar said:


> Mine was a) spouse medium of instruction letter, with year from and to for senior secondary study which was missing in the first letter b) nominator current job (in my case the nominator changed his job role from xyz company to abc, so they wanted the details of nominator).


when did you applied ? and when did you get invite? could you plz share the timeline


----------



## nikshar

gansaraslax said:


> when did you applied ? and when did you get invite? could you plz share the timeline


Applied on 25th August 2021, invite in May 2022, s56 June 2022. so far these are the main milestones for me. awaiting GRANT date.


----------



## gansaraslax

nikshar said:


> Applied on 25th August 2021, invite in May 2022, s56 June 2022. so far these are the main milestones for me. awaiting GRANT date.


thnks for sharing


----------



## elsiezz

Hi beautiful minds,

A recent shocking news from Minister for Home Affairs Ms O'Neil stated that 
"only the program’s offshore applicants would now be considered".
The article can be found at Permanent skilled workers to be top priority in immigration revamp .
Does it mean that this changes also affect the people already submitted EOI? I have waited for 14 months (applied in May, 2021, Digitech sector) and so desperate to hear this news.


----------



## khushabivet

elsiezz said:


> Hi beautiful minds,
> 
> A recent shocking news from Minister for Home Affairs Ms O'Neil stated that
> "only the program’s offshore applicants would now be considered".
> The article can be found at Permanent skilled workers to be top priority in immigration revamp .
> Does it mean that this changes also affect the people already submitted EOI? I have waited for 14 months (applied in May, 2021, Digitech sector) and so desperate to hear this news.


There is no mention about the global talent program in the interview transcript on Minister's official page. Although it says that they will prioritise the offshore skilled applicants.... Interview with Patricia Karvelas (homeaffairs.gov.au)


----------



## elsiezz

khushabivet said:


> There is no mention about the global talent program in the interview transcript on Minister's official page. Although it says that they will prioritise the offshore skilled applicants.... Interview with Patricia Karvelas (homeaffairs.gov.au)


Thanks a lot, feeling better now😂. But still don't understand why a very credible media (Australian Financial Review) has this information of GTI.


----------



## whycrackme

byxxaus said:


> In Adobe PDF, re-saving the PDF file by using 'print' and then 'save as PDF' or 'Microsoft print to PDF' in printer settings worked for my documents.


*byxxaus *Microsoft print to PDF is resulting in 8MB. Any idea / suggestions to compress it further without using free online services?


----------



## whycrackme

GlobCitizen said:


> Your application will be considered for priority processing once you reach out to GTI regional representative and request for priority process. GTI regional representative will update you whether you request has been accepted.


*GlobCitizen , 
Pallavikalambe08*

I received below note from regional GTO office upon enquiring about PP on my application:

"Priority processing is only applicable at the EOI stage noting you have the invitation to apply for the visa you will be subject to the Department’s global processing timeframes. Global Talent Visa processing times are now available on our website."

Does it mean, post invitation to apply, subsequently all applications are treated equally and sequentially?


----------



## Ram K

Hi all,

Is there any news which month applications are being processed currently?


----------



## cj28

Hi all,

Has anyone received nomination from ACS recently? Mine is still being processed its been 18 weeks already.

Submitted on 13th March 2022
RFI on 25th May 2022 (they asked to put almost the same information into their application form)
Information submitted on 7th June 2022

I know they have said it may take up to 24 weeks and this is still within the time frame.
But didn't expect them to take this long.

Submitted under Digitech sector


----------



## byxxaus

nikshar said:


> Does anyone get a grant in July 2022, I mean after the new year kick-started for Aussies from 1st July, I only saw one rep confirming his grant on 12th July, anyone else? I submitted by S56 docs on 1st July, anyone has any idea how many days it takes to get the grant after the submission of the s56 documents?


I responded to RFI on 30th, June. 3 weeks already and still got nothing. 
Did anyone try contacting home affairs under a similar situation? How did they reply?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

nikshar said:


> Does anyone get a grant in July 2022, I mean after the new year kick-started for Aussies from 1st July, I only saw one rep confirming his grant on 12th July, anyone else? I submitted by S56 docs on 1st July, anyone has any idea how many days it takes to get the grant after the submission of the s56 documents?


I have gotten THREE S56 one after other after submitting my visa application on April 30.
Latest the Third S56 was given on Jul 11 and I responded on Jul 13 and waiting since then…fingers crossed.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

whycrackme said:


> *GlobCitizen ,
> Pallavikalambe08*
> 
> I received below note from regional GTO office upon enquiring about PP on my application:
> 
> "Priority processing is only applicable at the EOI stage noting you have the invitation to apply for the visa you will be subject to the Department’s global processing timeframes. Global Talent Visa processing times are now available on our website."
> 
> Does it mean, post invitation to apply, subsequently all applications are treated equally and sequentially?


Yes . That’s correct. After EOI , all candidates are treated equally however their assessment timeframe varies based on their candidature strength and their submitted documents.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

WhiteSage said:


> Hi, I indeed responded back to GTO after 2 days, being in a more optimistic approach thanking them for their support and directing the GTI team for further action.
> 
> May I know what you recomm please, should I again reach out to GTO asking for the clarrification ?
> 
> Whats was the sitution in your case while you requested for PP. Did they write you back mentioning that EOI is been accepted/ approved for PP.


Hi,
The GTO that I contacted ( or I shall say ,who responded on my email) is a great soul. She was very supportive and clear since the very beginning. However based on my initial email she declared that I do not qualify for GTI and when I replied with all the details and relevant Documents, she said that I qualify for priority processing. And after 12-15 days she emailed me that I shall check my email for EOI from DHS.

i personally never hesitate to ask for clarification whenever needed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## nikshar

byxxaus said:


> I responded to RFI on 30th, June. 3 weeks already and still got nothing.
> Did anyone try contacting home affairs under a similar situation? How did they reply?


Thanks byxxaus, i didn't connect with DHA, I was advised by my friends not to open the can of worms by pushing things as this will take its due course... this is my understanding.


----------



## nikshar

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I have gotten THREE S56 one after other after submitting my visa application on April 30.
> Latest the Third S56 was given on Jul 11 and I responded on Jul 13 and waiting since then…fingers crossed.


thanks, Pallavi, if you don't mind sharing the details of all s56 you got, it will help us to be prepared in advance as sometimes paperwork sitting outside your home country takes heaps of time. I will try to find the stats for July 2020, and 2021 to see what has been the trend of Grants in past. Cheers!


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

nikshar said:


> thanks, Pallavi, if you don't mind sharing the details of all s56 you got, it will help us to be prepared in advance as sometimes paperwork sitting outside your home country takes heaps of time. I will try to find the stats for July 2020, and 2021 to see what has been the trend of Grants in past. Cheers!


Absolutely.below are the details:

*** first S56: May 25,2022
1.PCC of the country ( though I already attached FBI PCC along with my visa application)
2. My newborn son’s passport.

My response May 25,2022
1.I again attached FBI PCC and City PCC where I currently live in.
2. I attached a letter asking for waiver since passport might take a while.( already submitted my son’s Birth certificate and SSN while application)


***Second S56: Jun 9,2022
1. PCC of the state I live in currently.

“I acknowledge the city of XYZ police clearance certificate provided, however this is not accepted. This certificate is a city police certificate not a state police certificate.
You must provide an Arkansas state police certificate, which can be applied in person or by post to the relevant state police department. Home - Arkansas Department of Public Safety

My response Jun 14,2022
I attached the requested docs from State of Arkansas.

***Third S56: Jul 11,2022
1. Your request for a waiver to provide a copy of your son’s passport is not granted. Please apply for your son’s passport and attach a receipt of the applicaton to your Immiaccount.

My response July 13,2022
Attached receipt

waiting since then……


----------



## nikshar

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Absolutely.below are the details:
> 
> *** first S56: May 25,2022
> 1.PCC of the country ( though I already attached FBI PCC along with my visa application)
> 2. My newborn son’s passport.
> 
> My response May 25,2022
> 1.I again attached FBI PCC and City PCC where I currently live in.
> 2. I attached a letter asking for waiver since passport might take a while.( already submitted my son’s Birth certificate and SSN while application)
> 
> 
> ***Second S56: Jun 9,2022
> 1. PCC of the state I live in currently.
> 
> “I acknowledge the city of XYZ police clearance certificate provided, however this is not accepted. This certificate is a city police certificate not a state police certificate.
> You must provide an Arkansas state police certificate, which can be applied in person or by post to the relevant state police department. Home - Arkansas Department of Public Safety
> 
> My response Jun 14,2022
> I attached the requested docs from State of Arkansas.
> 
> ***Third S56: Jul 11,2022
> 1. Your request for a waiver to provide a copy of your son’s passport is not granted. Please apply for your son’s passport and attach a receipt of the applicaton to your Immiaccount.
> 
> My response July 13,2022
> Attached receipt
> 
> waiting since then……


Many thanks, dear for your detailed view, sharing all s56 iterations, I also analyzed the data, I was wrong in my view that July would have been a lull period in the past due to new visa counts, etc. however to my surprise April and July are the months in 2020, 2021 where they have issued the max grants. Fingers crossed for all.


----------



## DocHarp

nils1990 said:


> *URGENT SUGGESTION* - need your suggestion on the visa application, I am applying in the field of talent - "Research and Academia". I am a recent PhD graduate (graduated less than 5 months ago) but working in clinical trials in a hospital. Now I am a bit confused on Employment details: ANZSCO code whether I should put "University Lecturer" in the occupation name; if I put that then in the question to "Has the applicant received an offer of employment in Australia?" - I have to respond "No". However, I don't find appropriate ANZSCO code for clinical trials - the closest would be "Nurse Researcher" (the job duties are research focused - and also I am a registered nurse) - I can then tick the "Yes" question. But I am a bit hesitant to keep this profession as my salary is below FWHIT and this profession will rarely get a high income in the future. In the EOI form, I had explained that I have prospect in both industry and academia research; but in the future job prospects - I had supplied all job ads for University lecturers. So I believe I was invited on the basis of my PhD degree and the prospect of University research/lecturer jobs. Please suggest what you think would be most appropriate - has anyone had this experience ?


Hey Nils,

If you’ve already received an invite, I wouldn’t overthink it now. Be as accurate, honest, and consistent as you can be.

What area did you do your PhD? I imagine science since you work in clinical trials but I would choose the one that’s closest to your PhD. Searching “Professionals” in the ANZSCO list might help you choose one that’s most accurate to your highest level of education and future job prospect. Once you choose the one that is closest, you can check the subcategories to see which is best.

When applying I was a recent biology PhD, had previously been working as a medical writer in industry (though I was unemployed at the time of my application), and I included job ads from industry (though my proposed “contribution” to Australia was science outreach).

For occupation, I put “Life Scientist (General)” and for the sector, I put medical technology since that was my GTI sector. I used the same expected salary in my visa application that I used in my EOI. If they accepted it at the EOI stage, I wouldn’t be concerned at the visa stage. Be consistent, even if you’re reconsidering your direction.


----------



## VadZhen

Hello, colleagues.

I am a bit confused by the thread lately.

As I thought before, the priority processing was the thing that could not be requested. It is determined by officers on their own when assessing EOI. But the thread convinces me otherwise. 

Please look at my profile. I am offshore, sector-energy. I submitted my EOI in Sept. 2021. At that period, I was just a scientific officer with a recent PhD degree, had about 10 good articles, participated in conferences and reviewed and edited some reputable journals. During the whole time I have published articles, become the editor of Q2 JCR journal, and in January I headed the laboratory in my Univirsity. I have informed the department about all changes in my circumstances , but still waiting for an invitation.

Should I have requested priority review?


----------



## kbsk

hi Guys,

I got an email for EOI invite

_Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent visa program. On the basis of the information provided, you may be eligible for priority processing of a Global Talent visa application._
But it asks again for ALL the documents which I did provide to EOI application
_□ Form 1000
□ Internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements
□ Still prominent
□ Asset to the Australian community_

etc.



What are the chances of getting GTI if the EOI is successful?
Can I provide the same documents which I gave for EOI? Or do I need to modify or update with later references/salary slips etc?
Do we need a MARA agent to progress this or can we apply it ourself? Any common issues that we may face during the visa application?


----------



## Jiang1

elsiezz said:


> Hi beautiful minds,
> 
> A recent shocking news from Minister for Home Affairs Ms O'Neil stated that
> "only the program’s offshore applicants would now be considered".
> The article can be found at Permanent skilled workers to be top priority in immigration revamp .
> Does it mean that this changes also affect the people already submitted EOI? I have waited for 14 months (applied in May, 2021, Digitech sector) and so desperate to hear this news.


This is very very disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## Jiang1

kbsk said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email regarding GTI invite
> 
> _Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent visa program. On the basis of the information provided, you may be eligible for priority processing of a Global Talent visa application._
> But it asks again for ALL the documents which I did provide to EOI application
> _□ Form 1000
> □ Internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements
> □ Still prominent
> □ Asset to the Australian community_
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances of getting GTI if the EOI is successful?
> Can I provide the same documents which I gave for EOI? Or do I need to modify or update with later references/salary slips etc?
> Do we need a MARA agent to progress this or can we apply it ourself? Any common issues that we may face during the visa application?


When did you submit your EOI? And are you onshore of offshore?


----------



## WhiteSage

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi, The GTO that I contacted ( or I shall say ,who responded on my email) is a great soul. She was very supportive and clear since the very beginning. However based on my initial email she declared that I do not qualify for GTI and when I replied with all the details and relevant Documents, she said that I qualify for priority processing. And after 12-15 days she emailed me that I shall check my email for EOI from DHS. i personally never hesitate to ask for clarification whenever needed. Hope this helps.


 Hi Pallavikalambe08, Indeed your GTO was very Interactive. Thanks much for your comments.


----------



## nils1990

DocHarp said:


> Hey Nils,
> 
> If you’ve already received an invite, I wouldn’t overthink it now. Be as accurate, honest, and consistent as you can be.
> 
> What area did you do your PhD? I imagine science since you work in clinical trials but I would choose the one that’s closest to your PhD. Searching “Professionals” in the ANZSCO list might help you choose one that’s most accurate to your highest level of education and future job prospect. Once you choose the one that is closest, you can check the subcategories to see which is best.
> 
> When applying I was a recent biology PhD, had previously been working as a medical writer in industry (though I was unemployed at the time of my application), and I included job ads from industry (though my proposed “contribution” to Australia was science outreach).
> 
> For occupation, I put “Life Scientist (General)” and for the sector, I put medical technology since that was my GTI sector. I used the same expected salary in my visa application that I used in my EOI. If they accepted it at the EOI stage, I wouldn’t be concerned at the visa stage. Be consistent, even if you’re reconsidering your direction.


Many thanks @DocHarp, this suggestion is really useful to me. Highly appreciate that. Well my PhD field of research is "epidemiology". Now they moved epidemiologist occupation under statistician in the ANZSCO code, I feel a bit guilty to put under "Statistician", I did a lot of stats in my PhD but again my core area is not statistics. The other closest would be public health, but I can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for that. So I am thinking of putting "Unknown" in the ANZSCO and then putting either "Public health" or "Clinical trials" under the "other occupation" just below that. Do you think this would be fine ??? I have explained my career projects and trajectories well in the cover letter so I hope this would be fine. I wonder if there are people who applied under "unknown occupation".


----------



## kbsk

Jiang1 said:


> When did you submit your EOI? And are you onshore of offshore?


I did mine in Nov 2021. offshore


----------



## nils1990

Guys now just when I thought I have completed all the forms and arranged all the documents for visa application, I see that we also need to add an additional document *"A statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims"* - I guess this is an additional document outside of the form1000. Is it a proper recommendation letter or just few sentences by the nominator saying ... "I support the claims made by the nominator.... ". It looks like this is a recent addition to the application or? Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## DocHarp

nils1990 said:


> Many thanks @DocHarp, this suggestion is really useful to me. Highly appreciate that. Well my PhD field of research is "epidemiology". Now they moved epidemiologist occupation under statistician in the ANZSCO code, I feel a bit guilty to put under "Statistician", I did a lot of stats in my PhD but again my core area is not statistics. The other closest would be public health, but I can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for that. So I am thinking of putting "Unknown" in the ANZSCO and then putting either "Public health" or "Clinical trials" under the "other occupation" just below that. Do you think this would be fine ??? I have explained my career projects and trajectories well in the cover letter so I hope this would be fine. I wonder if there are people who applied under "unknown occupation".


Do not overthink it. They specifically have epidemiologist listed under the ANZSCO code for Stat. Use that code. In the grand scheme, I cannot imagine that the ANZSCO designation will have a significant impact on your application. However, putting “unknown” will almost certainly cause it to be flagged. And for what? So you don’t feel guilty about using the designation that they created? I mean, it’s your application but the simplest solution is usually the best solution…




nils1990 said:


> Guys now just when I thought I have completed all the forms and arranged all the documents for visa application, I see that we also need to add an additional document *"A statement by the nominator that supports the applicant’s claims"* - I guess this is an additional document outside of the form1000. Is it a proper recommendation letter or just few sentences by the nominator saying ... "I support the claims made by the nominator.... ". It looks like this is a recent addition to the application or? Any hints would be appreciated.


This has been addressed in the forum already. The supporting letter isn’t new - it is actually listed as a required attachment for Form 1000 itself (see “How to Fill in This Form” on page 1). 

Technically your nominator should be the one to write it but if you want to make it easier on them, consider sending a draft. It should definitely be substantive though (like a letter of rec), not just a few lines.

I drafted a supporting statement essentially expanding on what was written in Form 1000 (Q9+12) and further explaining the key achievements I discussed in my EOI. I sent it to my nominator along with all my supporting documents to review and update. If my nominator had a letter of recommendation already on file, I probably would have just updated/ tailored that to be specific what GTI is asking for.


----------



## puks

I received an invitation in May 2022 and also applied for the GT visa immediately. Today, I received an s56 request on my nominator as follows:
"*For the purposes of an application for a subclass 858 visa, your nominator must provide evidence that they are an “eligible New Zealand citizen*” (this is because my nominator ticked eligible New Zealand citizen on form 1000).
However, I found that my nominator is not an 'eligible New Zealand citizen' and he is not a PR in Australia. He is only a New Zealand citizen working in Australia probably on Special Category Visa. Obviously, my nominator didn't understand 'eligible New Zealand citizen' until I showed him the detailed email on the s56.
*Note: *On the immigration website, I saw that - Nominators cannot be added or changed after you lodge your visa application. At this point, I don't know what to do. Does anyone have this experience before? Can you advise me on what to do next?


----------



## NB

puks said:


> I received an invitation in May 2022 and also applied for the GT visa immediately. Today, I received an s56 request on my nominator as follows:
> "*For the purposes of an application for a subclass 858 visa, your nominator must provide evidence that they are an “eligible New Zealand citizen*” (this is because my nominator ticked eligible New Zealand citizen on form 1000).
> However, I found that my nominator is not an 'eligible New Zealand citizen' and he is not a PR in Australia. He is only a New Zealand citizen working in Australia probably on Special Category Visa. Obviously, my nominator didn't understand 'eligible New Zealand citizen' until I showed him the detailed email on the s56.
> *Note: *On the immigration website, I saw that - Nominators cannot be added or changed after you lodge your visa application. At this point, I don't know what to do. Does anyone have this experience before? Can you advise me on what to do next?


Consult a good Mara agent like Fragomen 
Maybe they have some solution 
Cheers


----------



## YASEER2020

kbsk said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email for EOI invite
> 
> _Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent visa program. On the basis of the information provided, you may be eligible for priority processing of a Global Talent visa application._
> But it asks again for ALL the documents which I did provide to EOI application
> _□ Form 1000
> □ Internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements
> □ Still prominent
> □ Asset to the Australian community_
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances of getting GTI if the EOI is successful?
> Can I provide the same documents which I gave for EOI? Or do I need to modify or update with later references/salary slips etc?
> Do we need a MARA agent to progress this or can we apply it ourself? Any common issues that we may face during the visa application?


Hi mate

Could you please tell me how to request priority processing? Is it by email? Do you have that email?


Thanks a lot


----------



## VickyBhatia

VickyBhatia said:


> I have applied for the global talent program for Australia a few months ago. I have more than 150 research articles and 12 patents. At the time of application, I don't have any nominator so I submitted the application. Now I got an email from the global talent office to submit the nominator form. I am just curious to know what is the possibility of my PR application acceptance if I submit the nominator form. Is there any other way to get the global talent PR if I cant arrange any nominator?


Dear All
Recently I submitted a nomination letter in support of my application and within two days I got an invitation to process for global talent visa application. I got the invitation reference identifier number and identification code. In the email, they mentioned the following statement.

*Examples of Evidence:

It is important to choose your nominator carefully as your nomination cannot be changed after lodging your visa application and if your nominator is ineligible or does not have a national reputation in the area, the visa application must be refused. Your nominator$B!G(Bs status and reputation have not been considered as part of the EOI process. 

I am confused about this statement, are they asking me to find a new nominator? or this is a common statement they have mentioned for all the applicants. Someone has experienced this please share your opinion.*


----------



## DocHarp

VickyBhatia said:


> Dear All
> Recently I submitted a nomination letter in support of my application and within two days I got an invitation to process for global talent visa application. I got the invitation reference identifier number and identification code. In the email, they mentioned the following statement.
> 
> *Examples of Evidence:
> 
> It is important to choose your nominator carefully as your nomination cannot be changed after lodging your visa application and if your nominator is ineligible or does not have a national reputation in the area, the visa application must be refused. Your nominator$B!G(Bs status and reputation have not been considered as part of the EOI process.
> 
> I am confused about this statement, are they asking me to find a new nominator? or this is a common statement they have mentioned for all the applicants. Someone has experienced this please share your opinion.*


Congrats on the invite! That statement is standard - they state it on the website also. They may be emphasizing it because of an increase in people providing insufficient nominations (i.e nominators who are New Zealand citizens but aren’t eligible for the purposes of GTI; AU citizens whose credentials aren’t sufficient to qualify them as a strong nominator; etc).

I would take a second look just to make sure though, both at the eligibility of the person to be a nominator (citizenship status) and also that they have a sufficiently reputable CV.


----------



## kbsk

YASEER2020 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Could you please tell me how to request priority processing? Is it by email? Do you have that email?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


I didn't request. That was an email which came out from EOI stage


----------



## Vincent Yan

May I ask what the latest progress is up to? I am an applicant from the infrastructure sector submitting EOI in May 2021.


----------



## Anurag123

Vincent Yan said:


> May I ask what the latest progress is up to? I am an applicant from the infrastructure sector submitting EOI in May 2021.


I applied under the same sector in april 2021. still waiting for the response


----------



## YASEER2020

Vincent Yan said:


> May I ask what the latest progress is up to? I am an applicant from the infrastructure sector submitting EOI in May 2021.


Now processing April 2021


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> Hey
> *GlobCitizen*
> 
> Thank you for responding. While submitting form 1000, I am getting following error. Little bit of googling, pointing to the PDF having "Password security".
> 
> Anyone faced similar issue, workarounds?
> 
> View attachment 101904


Try printing the document to a PDF file ... that should resolve the error


----------



## GlobCitizen

whycrackme said:


> *GlobCitizen ,
> Pallavikalambe08*
> 
> I received below note from regional GTO office upon enquiring about PP on my application:
> 
> "Priority processing is only applicable at the EOI stage noting you have the invitation to apply for the visa you will be subject to the Department’s global processing timeframes. Global Talent Visa processing times are now available on our website."
> 
> Does it mean, post invitation to apply, subsequently all applications are treated equally and sequentially?


Yes that is correct


----------



## GlobCitizen

VadZhen said:


> Hello, colleagues.
> 
> I am a bit confused by the thread lately.
> 
> As I thought before, the priority processing was the thing that could not be requested. It is determined by officers on their own when assessing EOI. But the thread convinces me otherwise.
> 
> Please look at my profile. I am offshore, sector-energy. I submitted my EOI in Sept. 2021. At that period, I was just a scientific officer with a recent PhD degree, had about 10 good articles, participated in conferences and reviewed and edited some reputable journals. During the whole time I have published articles, become the editor of Q2 JCR journal, and in January I headed the laboratory in my Univirsity. I have informed the department about all changes in my circumstances , but still waiting for an invitation.
> 
> Should I have requested priority review?


No harm in requesting for priority processing


----------



## Vincent Yan

Anurag123 said:


> I applied under the same sector in april 2021. still waiting for the response


Please update your status once you have any good news


----------



## YASEER2020

GlobCitizen said:


> No harm in requesting for priority processing



How we can request for priority processing?
Thanks a lot


----------



## char_12

Good day all, I have a quick question. I am onshore and I applied for the GTI visa and see that I need to do x-ray for medicals. However, I am currently pregnant and do not want to do that test. I just submitted the application yesterday, and I don't see any place to make a communication with the CO to ask for my options. So I can only make a communication when CO opens my file or can I just attach a letter in other documents asking for the options for pregnant applicants. I also see there is a pregnancy health waiver form 1392, has anyone had experience using that ?


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

char_12 said:


> Good day all, I have a quick question. I am onshore and I applied for the GTI visa and see that I need to do x-ray for medicals. However, I am currently pregnant and do not want to do that test. I just submitted the application yesterday, and I don't see any place to make a communication with the CO to ask for my options. So I can only make a communication when CO opens my file or can I just attach a letter in other documents asking for the options for pregnant applicants. I also see there is a pregnancy health waiver form 1392, has anyone had experience using that ?


Hi,
I did not opt for that; however if one opts for 1392 , they will need to take the XRay within 9 months once visa is granted.
You can discuss your case with immigration medical service associates and they might direct you how to go about it.


----------



## kundikoi

char_12 said:


> Good day all, I have a quick question. I am onshore and I applied for the GTI visa and see that I need to do x-ray for medicals. However, I am currently pregnant and do not want to do that test. I just submitted the application yesterday, and I don't see any place to make a communication with the CO to ask for my options. So I can only make a communication when CO opens my file or can I just attach a letter in other documents asking for the options for pregnant applicants. I also see there is a pregnancy health waiver form 1392, has anyone had experience using that ?


you're best off consulting with a MARA agent re: your options, especially with regards to the newborn's PR acquisition (they're much different processes as to whether you include the newborn on your own application from get-go vs trying to secure PR for them post receipt of the grant). 
As far as COs are concerned, they're more likely to just wait until the delivery.


----------



## char_12

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi,
> I did not opt for that; however if one opts for 1392 , they will need to take the XRay within 9 months once visa is granted.
> You can discuss your case with immigration medical service associates and they might direct you how to go about it.


Hi Pallavi thanks for your response. May I ask what you did, did you opt to get the test post delivery or did you do the scan. I researched online and find the risk of xray is minimal because they use protective gear while doing the test. Also at what stage did you mention about pregnancy, while filling the visa application form I did not come across the question. The CO has not made any contacts yet, should I just send a message in ImmiAccount ?


----------



## char_12

kundikoi said:


> you're best off consulting with a MARA agent re: your options, especially with regards to the newborn's PR acquisition (they're much different processes as to whether you include the newborn on your own application from get-go vs trying to secure PR for them post receipt of the grant).
> As far as COs are concerned, they're more likely to just wait until the delivery.


Hi Kundikoi thanks very much. I did consult some MARA agents, but the answer is not straightforward, but usually all suggest that it is unlikely the CO will give a waiver because I am from a high risk country. The agents say that post delivery I need to update the department and then also need to send them the baby's passport. It looks like it does take time then, so I was keen to know what others have done and whether I should take a chance of requesting the CO for a waiver.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

char_12 said:


> Hi Pallavi thanks for your response. May I ask what you did, did you opt to get the test post delivery or did you do the scan. I researched online and find the risk of xray is minimal because they use protective gear while doing the test. Also at what stage did you mention about pregnancy, while filling the visa application form I did not come across the question. The CO has not made any contacts yet, should I just send a message in ImmiAccount ?


Hi,
Just to avoid all these complications, I started my visa application as soon as I received EOI and then waited for ~2 months until my son was born. And later that I completed the info including my newborn son’s details as well.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Maysuz

Dear all,
I have received s56 forms request to submit more information. 
Sector: Energy
Timeline: (offshore application)
Invitation to lodge visa: 1st April
Launch application: 30th June
Request for s56: 27th Jul

I have a few queries as follows

1. Relationship status proof:
As I am recently married in last month, they r asking me to submit more information on it to prove its long relationship. Due to our work nature we are staying in 2 adjuscent cities and our residential address is different for now. However we stay together on weekends and some days in week. Besides, we have some financial transaction proofs since last 2 years (but no joint bank accounts). Also have some vacation travel proofs. Will it be enough to prove that this relationship is valid and true?

2. English proficiency proof:
Although I have submitted my MSc and PhD certificates, additional document from university stating all the Instructions were in English is demanded. Is it normal documentation?

3. Police clearance from Hong Kong:
As HK required the proof from immigration about requirement of PCC, I could not submit it before. However getting PCC from HK seems tricky being I am staying abroad. Besides the closest appointment can be booked after August if I decide to submit my application for PCC through someone else presently residing in HK and it will take 1 month after submission. The major problem is I should submit everything within 28 days. Especially PCC from HK may take more time. Although they have mentioned that if I cant submit it for some reason, I should show the proof that I have tried my best to retrieve it. In this case, what would you suggest to do? Any idea to tackle this problem?

Thanks a lot for your time and help!
Regards, 
Makar.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Maysuz said:


> Dear all,
> I have received s56 forms request to submit more information.
> Sector: Energy
> Timeline: (offshore application)
> Invitation to lodge visa: 1st April
> Launch application: 30th June
> Request for s56: 27th Jul
> 
> I have a few queries as follows
> 
> 1. Relationship status proof:
> As I am recently married in last month, they r asking me to submit more information on it to prove its long relationship. Due to our work nature we are staying in 2 adjuscent cities and our residential address is different for now. However we stay together on weekends and some days in week. Besides, we have some financial transaction proofs since last 2 years (but no joint bank accounts). Also have some vacation travel proofs. Will it be enough to prove that this relationship is valid and true?
> 
> 2. English proficiency proof:
> Although I have submitted my MSc and PhD certificates, additional document from university stating all the Instructions were in English is demanded. Is it normal documentation?
> 
> 3. Police clearance from Hong Kong:
> As HK required the proof from immigration about requirement of PCC, I could not submit it before. However getting PCC from HK seems tricky being I am staying abroad. Besides the closest appointment can be booked after August if I decide to submit my application for PCC through someone else presently residing in HK and it will take 1 month after submission. The major problem is I should submit everything within 28 days. Especially PCC from HK may take more time. Although they have mentioned that if I cant submit it for some reason, I should show the proof that I have tried my best to retrieve it. In this case, what would you suggest to do? Any idea to tackle this problem?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help!
> Regards,
> Makar.


This is what i would do:
1.For Marriage relationship:Create a single PDF of below things:
a. Cover letter mentioning your situation (i personally think legal marriage itself suffice for your spouce to be eligible for GTI; it shall not be their concern how long your relationship has been.In some countries people still directly get married without having any prior connection or relationship with them; and it is still a legal marriage and nobody can deny that.​b.Attatch Marriage registration certificate​c.Get added as joint account holder on each other's bank and show those bank statement with both of you names​d. Titles or deeds for jointly owned property (real estate or vehicles) Mortgage or loan documents showing joint responsibility for payments.​2. for Non speaking english countries, transcript usually mentions the medium of communication=="English"; you might need to check with your university if they can support this or generate it.
3.

Take PDF of :
"the Invitiation to apply" Email
your ID (Could be HK Driving License,and your passport with HK arrival/departure Stamps and dates)
and other info regarding your stay in HK

send an email mentioning your situation to the PCC authority in HK asking to generate PCC
attach this sent email to PCC HK screen shot in PDF to AU immi along with a letter about your situation.
PS: This is my personal advice. I am not a professional legal adviser related to GTI/S56.


----------



## byxxaus

Dear All,

Finally it's my turn to share the good news of visa grant. Below is my timeline:
EOI submitted: 14-Nov-2021 (Infrastructure)
Invitation: 21-April-2022
Application lodged: 18-May-2022
Health check: 04-June-2022
S56: 07-June-2022 (Singapore PCC)
S56 responded: 29-June-2022
Grant: 28-July-2022

Seems to me that the processing time after RFI is longer than last FY, but the outcome will arrive eventually. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JaneLi89_

byxxaus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally it's my turn to share the good news of visa grant. Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted: 14-Nov-2021 (Infrastructure)
> Invitation: 21-April-2022
> Application lodged: 18-May-2022
> Health check: 04-June-2022
> S56: 07-June-2022 (Singapore PCC)
> S56 responded: 29-June-2022
> Grant: 28-July-2022
> 
> Seems to me that the processing time after RFI is longer than last FY, but the outcome will arrive eventually. Good luck everyone.


Congrats~


----------



## Maysuz

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> This is what i would do:
> 1.For Marriage relationship:Create a single PDF of below things:
> a. Cover letter mentioning your situation (i personally think legal marriage itself suffice for your spouce to be eligible for GTI; it shall not be their concern how long your relationship has been.In some countries people still directly get married without having any prior connection or relationship with them; and it is still a legal marriage and nobody can deny that.​b.Attatch Marriage registration certificate​c.Get added as joint account holder on each other's bank and show those bank statement with both of you names​d. Titles or deeds for jointly owned property (real estate or vehicles) Mortgage or loan documents showing joint responsibility for payments.​2. for Non speaking english countries, transcript usually mentions the medium of communication=="English"; you might need to check with your university if they can support this or generate it.
> 3.
> 
> Take PDF of :
> "the Invitiation to apply" Email
> your ID (Could be HK Driving License,and your passport with HK arrival/departure Stamps and dates)
> and other info regarding your stay in HK
> 
> send an email mentioning your situation to the PCC authority in HK asking to generate PCC
> attach this sent email to PCC HK screen shot in PDF to AU immi along with a letter about your situation.
> PS: This is my personal advice. I am not a professional legal adviser related to GTI/S56.


Thanks Pallavi for your insightful suggestions. I hope it would work well.

Thanks,
Makar.


----------



## asynchronous

Hi
I had submitted an EOI in June last year. I have PhD in Computer Science and currently postdoc in a top Australian university. I also have quite a few very good journal and conference papers. I was wondering to send an email to prioritize my application but don't know which email address should I send to. Can anyone share the email address for requesting priority processing?
Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## nikshar

Happy to share that I received my GRANT (858) today.
Thank you for all your support and motivation within Expat Forum…. You guys have been amazing!

Major milestones:

Lodgment Expression of Interest on Wednesday, 25/08/2021
Invitation to apply for the GTI program Friday, 13/05/2022


PCC – SG – done in 4 days
PCC – India – done in 7 days (had to travel to India)
Medical – India – did it in India as slots were available easily, unlike SG waiting time of 1 month.
Lodgment of visa application Monday, 13/07/2022
S56 received Thursday, 23/07/2022

Spouse Medium of instruction letter from the university
Nominator to prove his:
National Reputation
Current job letters
Current salary letters
Previous job letter
Technical certifications international standard
Association in the industry (in BOLD within my trade line)

S56 documents submitted on 1st July 2022
Visa GRANT – Thursday 28th July 2022

Regards
Nik


----------



## VadZhen

Maysuz said:


> Dear all,
> I have received s56 forms request to submit more information.
> Sector: Energy
> Timeline: (offshore application)
> Invitation to lodge visa: 1st April
> Launch application: 30th June
> Request for s56: 27th Jul
> 
> I have a few queries as follows
> 
> 1. Relationship status proof:
> As I am recently married in last month, they r asking me to submit more information on it to prove its long relationship. Due to our work nature we are staying in 2 adjuscent cities and our residential address is different for now. However we stay together on weekends and some days in week. Besides, we have some financial transaction proofs since last 2 years (but no joint bank accounts). Also have some vacation travel proofs. Will it be enough to prove that this relationship is valid and true?
> 
> 2. English proficiency proof:
> Although I have submitted my MSc and PhD certificates, additional document from university stating all the Instructions were in English is demanded. Is it normal documentation?
> 
> 3. Police clearance from Hong Kong:
> As HK required the proof from immigration about requirement of PCC, I could not submit it before. However getting PCC from HK seems tricky being I am staying abroad. Besides the closest appointment can be booked after August if I decide to submit my application for PCC through someone else presently residing in HK and it will take 1 month after submission. The major problem is I should submit everything within 28 days. Especially PCC from HK may take more time. Although they have mentioned that if I cant submit it for some reason, I should show the proof that I have tried my best to retrieve it. In this case, what would you suggest to do? Any idea to tackle this problem?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help!
> Regards,
> Makar.


Hi, when did you submit the EOI?


----------



## VadZhen

asynchronous said:


> Hi
> I had submitted an EOI in June last year. I have PhD in Computer Science and currently postdoc in a top Australian university. I also have quite a few very good journal and conference papers. I was wondering to send an email to prioritize my application but don't know which email address should I send to. Can anyone share the email address for requesting priority processing?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Use any email given by the GT site. But I am afraid that it is useless if you are not an exceptional candidate. At least I got that kind of response from a GT officer. I guess in several months, your turn will come.


----------



## Maysuz

VadZhen said:


> Hi, when did you submit the EOI?


I submitted my EOI on 25th March 2021.
Invitation: 1st April 2022
Lodgment: 30th June 2022
S56: 27th July 2022


----------



## gansaraslax

Hello everyone.

May i know the rule of first entry for visq grant 858. 1) What all things/ documentation things to be done and 2) how long one has to stay during first visit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

gansaraslax said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> May i know the rule of first entry for visq grant 858. 1) What all things/ documentation things to be done and 2) how long one has to stay during first visit. Thanks in advance.


You just have to cross the immigration desk and enter Australia 
Then you are free to return by the next flight also , if you so desire
There are no documentation to be done
To enter you have to ensure that your passport and visa match correctly in vevo
Cheers


----------



## gansaraslax

Thanks for your reply, if i m correct it can be done at airport, so no need to stay for few days or so. Plz correct me if m right. Thnks


----------



## NB

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks for your reply, if i m correct it can be done at airport, so no need to stay for few days or so. Plz correct me if m right. Thnks


Thats correct
You enter Australia and exit by the next flight if you so desire
But it may be better to use the opportunity to see the cities you would like to settle and meet prospective employers
Cheers


----------



## bgt

Any onshore candidate received the UID after recent announcement??


----------



## ChampKK

Hi all,
Is there any average timeline (in recent times) when the visa application status moves from "Received" to "Finalised" with a successful visa grant?
I understand if any additional requests (e.g. s56 requests / RFIs on certain aspects like Form 80, English medium letter from a university, PCC, health checks etc etc.) are needed by case officers, then the status moves through "Received -> Initial Assessment -> Further Assessment -> Finalised" route. However, once these are all in place, any clue how much time it takes. There are some data in this forum pertaining to these timelines, but they are very few and seem to be in the past. If I am missing any recent such information, kindly forward links and I would refer to that information.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## kundikoi

ChampKK said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any average timeline (in recent times) when the visa application status moves from "Received" to "Finalised" with a successful visa grant?
> I understand if any additional requests (e.g. s56 requests / RFIs on certain aspects like Form 80, English medium letter from a university, PCC, health checks etc etc.) are needed by case officers, then the status moves through "Received -> Initial Assessment -> Further Assessment -> Finalised" route. However, once these are all in place, any clue how much time it takes. There are some data in this forum pertaining to these timelines, but they are very few and seem to be in the past. If I am missing any recent such information, kindly forward links and I would refer to that information.
> Thank you very much in advance.


you really would be much better off finding a new hobby or taking a holiday while waiting - none of this data is indicative of any 'average' results, we've got ~3 years of it by now and there's no causality or linkage to one's own case to be found whatsoever mate


----------



## teacoffee

Hi, I submitted my application on 1 Mar and I am still waiting. Current status shows further assessment. It has been 5 months now. Anyone in a similar situation? Thanks.


----------



## char_12

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Hi,
> Just to avoid all these complications, I started my visa application as soon as I received EOI and then waited for ~2 months until my son was born. And later that I completed the info including my newborn son’s details as well.
> Hope that helps.


Hi Pallavi thanks this is helpful. I just attached a cover letter in my immi account "add additional doc" mentioning that I am pregnant and advice on what I can do? Now I am not sure will CO will get back to me before the 28 days that you are needed to get the medical done. Do they normally open files before you submit the medicals, or will they issue a s56 only when you cross the 28 days timeperiod.


----------



## whycrackme

Guyz, I have uploaded all the documents which I felt, were relevant towards my application. However, upon logging into ImmiAccount, I still see "Attach Documents" under "Action" section. Upon "Collpasing All", I do not see anything in "Red". How should I go about enquiring?


----------



## Graykoala

gansaraslax said:


> Thanks for your reply, if i m correct it can be done at airport, so no need to stay for few days or so. Plz correct me if m right. Thnks





NB said:


> Thats correct
> You enter Australia and exit by the next flight if you so desire
> But it may be better to use the opportunity to see the cities you would like to settle and meet prospective employers
> Cheers





gansaraslax said:


> Thanks for your reply, if i m correct it can be done at airport, so no need to stay for few days or so. Plz correct me if m right. Thnks


As NB said, it’s better to explore and travel around, if you have never been in Australia before. I did my first entry as a PR earlier this year. Just crossed the immigration desk with my passport, the visa is attached to our passports electronically, so nothing much to worry about ,then I travelled around for one month before returning back.


----------



## bachbk1611

If I already got my PhD in 3.5 years, am I eligible to apply for GTI?


----------



## AlbertK87

Hi all!
Do I need to upload Form 80 when submitting GTI visa application?


----------



## ChampKK

AlbertK87 said:


> Hi all!
> Do I need to upload Form 80 when submitting GTI visa application?


Yes. Either during the time of initial GTI visa application submission or after submission as well. It is better to submit that quickly, else the case officer may request RFI / s56 due to that.


----------



## ChampKK

kundikoi said:


> you really would be much better off finding a new hobby or taking a holiday while waiting - none of this data is indicative of any 'average' results, we've got ~3 years of it by now and there's no causality or linkage to one's own case to be found whatsoever mate


Thanks @kundikoi 
I can understand.


----------



## gansaraslax

Graykoala said:


> As NB said, it’s better to explore and travel around, if you have never been in Australia before. I did my first entry as a PR earlier this year. Just crossed the immigration desk with my passport, the visa is attached to our passports electronically, so nothing much to worry about ,then I travelled around for one month before returning back.


thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## AlbertK87

ChampKK said:


> Yes. Either during the time of initial GTI visa application submission or after submission as well. It is better to submit that quickly, else the case officer may request RFI / s56 due to that.


Thanks @ChampKK


----------



## DocHarp

bachbk1611 said:


> If I already got my PhD in 3.5 years, am I eligible to apply for GTI?


Are you asking whether you’re still eligible to apply as a “recent” graduate even though you completed your PhD 3.5 years ago?

In my experience, it’s a guideline and is influenced by how strong your overall application is otherwise. My application was successful and I was a few months past the 3-year guideline.


----------



## Chinadar111

Hi all, I received the invitation and have submitted my application. I have two questions:


I have submitted all the documents and health examinations. My application status is still RECEIVED. When will it change to INITIAL/FURTHER ASSESSMENT?
How to contact the visa officer to request a medical assessment of a newborn baby?

My timeline was:

EOI submitted: April 2021
Sector: Agri-tech
Onshore
Invitation: July 2022
Please don't ask about my profile. I think that people stress out when they hear other people's profiles. If you think you are meeting the criteria, apply! and pray that you are invited.


----------



## khushabivet

Hi @ChamakChallo. To answer your first query, it all depends upon when the case officer is assigned to your application, completeness of your application, and global processing times. I just had a look and the current processing times are not available now (probably pending update - attached screenshot). You could expect 2-4 weeks.


----------



## bachbk1611

DocHarp said:


> Are you asking whether you’re still eligible to apply as a “recent” graduate even though you completed your PhD 3.5 years ago?
> 
> In my experience, it’s a guideline and is influenced by how strong your overall application is otherwise. My application was successful and I was a few months past the 3-year guideline.


Oh, that is encouraging and thank you for your answer. Can I ask you at that time how much your salary was? Thank you.


----------



## kush77

Hi
Anybody filed EOI under the Education category? What would be the credentials required to qualify under the ‘Education’ category? In the case of a university lecturer/professor, how many publications, citations, and other recognitions may be required to consider for GT?


----------



## DocHarp

bachbk1611 said:


> Oh, that is encouraging and thank you for your answer. Can I ask you at that time how much your salary was? Thank you.


I was unemployed at the time of my EOI so I did not have a salary. I talk about how I navigated that here.

If I may, I strongly advise you take the time to read through this whole thread from the beginning *and* the GTI website before you do anything else (some things that were true 1-2 years ago have since been updated). There are a ton of very helpful hints and gems here that you can use to construct the strongest EOI. For you especially as a “recent” grad, there is so much potential and Australia knows it. Your job is to help the GTI officer see it, in no uncertain terms.

Given my profile here, I actually didn’t think I was a strong candidate (unemployed, a few publications, no citations provided because the number seemed really low compared to other PhDs). But I did notice a gap in the Australian ecosystem, found the data about unmet need, and presented a well researched vision of the impact I wanted to make. It’s storytelling and if you can figure out what your story is and why it’s a benefit to Australia, you’ll be off to an excellent start. (I do think it’s a bit different for people applying in the professional track because it’s no longer about vision and future potential, it’s a matter of what you’ve already done and your salary).


----------



## whycrackme

whycrackme said:


> Guyz, I have uploaded all the documents which I felt, were relevant towards my application. However, upon logging into ImmiAccount, I still see "Attach Documents" under "Action" section. Upon "Collpasing All", I do not see anything in "Red". How should I go about enquiring?
> 
> View attachment 101970



Guyz, any guidance here please?


----------



## khushabivet

whycrackme said:


> Guyz, any guidance here please?


Don't worry about it dear. This option remains available until visa application outcome. You can always attach more documents while application is being assessed.


----------



## whycrackme

khushabivet said:


> Don't worry about it dear. This option remains available until visa application outcome. You can always attach more documents while application is being assessed.


Thank you
*khushabivet*
that's assuring.


----------



## karthikgeek

Hi All.

I applied for GTI last March 2021 and no outcome yet. I see the team is processing April 2021. What options do I have?? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

karthikgeek said:


> I applied for GTI last March 2021 and no outcome yet. I see the team is processing April 2021. What options do I have??


1. keep waiting
2. update the team via email with a *material *update in circumstances, if any (search the forum for what constitutes *material *if not sure)
3. respectfully withdraw


----------



## karthikgeek

Thanks. Can I request for Priority Processing?? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kundikoi

karthikgeek said:


> Thanks. Can I request for Priority Processing??


is that an option i listed out?


----------



## Chinadar111

Chinadar111 said:


> Hi all, I received the invitation and have submitted my application. I have two questions:
> 
> 
> I have submitted all the documents and health examinations. My application status is still RECEIVED. When will it change to INITIAL/FURTHER ASSESSMENT?
> How to contact the visa officer to request a medical assessment of a newborn baby?
> 
> My timeline was:
> 
> EOI submitted: April 2021
> Sector: Agri-tech
> Onshore
> Invitation: July 2022
> Please don't ask about my profile. I think that people stress out when they hear other people's profiles. If you think you are meeting the criteria, apply! and pray that you are invited.


Any help please?


----------



## whycrackme

whycrackme said:


> Thank you
> *khushabivet*
> that's assuring.


Hi Guyz, I got a revert from GTI officer requesting more documents. While I am adding the documents as I receive them, how can I notify the officer about completion of addition of latest documents as requested by them? Is there any email alias where I can send email notification? I have been leveraging ImmiAccount to upload the documents.


----------



## kundikoi

whycrackme said:


> Hi Guyz, I got a revert from GTI officer requesting more documents. While I am adding the documents as I receive them, how can I notify the officer about completion of addition of latest documents as requested by them? Is there any email alias where I can send email notification? I have been leveraging ImmiAccount to upload the documents.


they don't really care about your interim updates mate, nor will bother reviewing anything until the full lot is uploaded.


----------



## Torch808

Jingbo Wang said:


> Thanks @NB . Please help me by replying these two points.
> 1. What is the vac2 charge means?
> 2. How can I pay the vac2 Charge?
> 
> Are you talking about:
> 
> View attachment 100980


Hi Jingbo, how did you pay the second VAC finally? I got the same s56 for functional English evidence but we decided to pay VAC2, and I sent an email to skilled.support email box mentioned in the request checklist file for the information to pay. However, I didn’t get any response in 2weeks. How should I do? What you have done for this? Thanks


----------



## Torch808

NB said:


> Thats exactly what I was talking about ( The line in red)
> You can upload a word letter asking the case officer to create the vac2 payment demand as your wife does not have functional English to save time
> Else the case officer will ask you to submit evidence for functional English and then you will reply and then he will create the demand
> Cheers
> [/Q





NB said:


> Thats exactly what I was talking about ( The line in red)
> You can upload a word letter asking the case officer to create the vac2 payment demand as your wife does not have functional English to save time
> Else the case officer will ask you to submit evidence for functional English and then you will reply and then he will create the demand
> Cheers


Hi NB, I didn’t get any response when I sent an email to skilled.support emailbox for vac2 payment. This is a way the case officer mentioned in s56 checklist document. Additionally, following your suggestion to Jingbo I uploaded a letter via my immiaccount to try to contact my case officer to create that demand for vac2, but again no replies. Before these actions, I’ve uploaded an essential document listed in s56, should I click “I confirm I have provided information as requested” control to remind the officer that I’ve provided the information they request and also need their help to pay vac2? What is your idea? Thanks


----------



## wfreyaw

Hi guys! We had the medical check on the 4th of August and they have been received by the Immigration, who said that they do not need any further documents. 
According to your experience, how long it will take for our grant?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gansaraslax

wfreyaw said:


> Hi guys! We had the medical check on the 4th of August and they have been received by the Immigration, who said that they do not need any further documents.
> According to your experience, how long it will take for our grant?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


around 1 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Talenti-AU

Hi All 

A quick one: In the EOI form, is it, for example for achievements, a total of 4 MB (sum of the sizes of all files) that can be uploaded, or the size of each file that is uploaded there should be 4 MB at max? 

Thanks


----------



## k.sims

gansaraslax said:


> around 1 to 3 weeks.


 we have been waiting for 4 weeks since completing S56 request. Anyone also waiting for similar timeframe?


----------



## It's time to fly

k.sims said:


> we have been waiting for 4 weeks since completing S56 request. Anyone also waiting for similar timeframe?


We are in the same boat. We were asked to provide our polio certificate( for my wife main applicant and myself). But the immi account is still showing further assessment.


----------



## Henry Tran

Hi All,
I passed the EOI stage. Is it possible to lodge Visa immediately without any job offers from Australia? Or do I need to find a job first, then apply later?


----------



## YASEER2020

Henry Tran said:


> Hi All, I passed the EOI stage. Is it possible to lodge Visa immediately without any job offers from Australia? Or do I need to find a job first, then apply later?


 Yes, one of my friends applied without a job offer May I know when did you submit your EOI? Tq


----------



## Henry Tran

YASEER2020 said:


> Yes, one of my friends applied without a job offer May I know when did you submit your EOI? Tq


I applied for the EOI in Feb 2021 and received the invitation in March 2022.


----------



## GlobCitizen

nikshar said:


> Happy to share that I received my GRANT (858) today.
> Thank you for all your support and motivation within Expat Forum…. You guys have been amazing!
> 
> Major milestones:
> 
> Lodgment Expression of Interest on Wednesday, 25/08/2021
> Invitation to apply for the GTI program Friday, 13/05/2022
> 
> 
> PCC – SG – done in 4 days
> PCC – India – done in 7 days (had to travel to India)
> Medical – India – did it in India as slots were available easily, unlike SG waiting time of 1 month.
> Lodgment of visa application Monday, 13/07/2022
> S56 received Thursday, 23/07/2022
> 
> Spouse Medium of instruction letter from the university
> Nominator to prove his:
> National Reputation
> Current job letters
> Current salary letters
> Previous job letter
> Technical certifications international standard
> Association in the industry (in BOLD within my trade line)
> 
> S56 documents submitted on 1st July 2022
> Visa GRANT – Thursday 28th July 2022
> 
> Regards
> Nik


Seems some typo here on dates, how did you get S56 before visa lodgment?

Lodgment of visa application Monday, 13/07/2022
S56 documents submitted on 1st July 2022
Visa GRANT – Thursday 28th July 2022 

I am trying to understand how long it is taking to get Visa Grant after submitting all S56 documents as I have submitted them today.


----------



## Vincent Yan

Hi everyone. I am a WA graduate with a 3-year bachelor of science degree. I have a job offer for a civil draftsperson in WA. I just wonder do I need to have a skills assessment for the WA 190 nomination? Applying skill assessments at Engineer Australia with CDR may take a while.


----------



## NB

Vincent Yan said:


> Hi everyone. I am a WA graduate with a 3-year bachelor of science degree. I have a job offer for a civil draftsperson in WA. I just wonder do I need to have a skills assessment for the WA 190 nomination? Applying skill assessments at Engineer Australia with CDR may take a while.


Without a skills assessment, you cannot submit an EOI in Skillselect 
So you have to get assessed no matter how much time it takes
Cheers


----------



## nikshar

GlobCitizen said:


> Seems some typo here on dates, how did you get S56 before visa lodgment?
> 
> Lodgment of visa application Monday, 13/07/2022
> S56 documents submitted on 1st July 2022
> Visa GRANT – Thursday 28th July 2022
> 
> I am trying to understand how long it is taking to get Visa Grant after submitting all S56 documents as I have submitted them today.


Sorry for the typo, it was 13/06/2022, and the rest dates are right.


----------



## k.sims

It's time to fly said:


> We are in the same boat. We were asked to provide our polio certificate( for my wife main applicant and myself). But the immi account is still showing further assessment.


Have you got your visa yet? How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## elsiezz

Hi guys, 
Did anyone receive an invitation in Aug.? Or update information recently? Are they still processing April, 2021?🥴


----------



## VadZhen

elsiezz said:


> Hi guys,
> Did anyone receive an invitation in Aug.? Or update information recently? Are they still processing April, 2021?🥴


A few days ago it was April, yes (((


----------



## It's time to fly

k.sims said:


> Have you got your visa yet? How long have you been waiting for?


Since June 22


----------



## k.sims

It's time to fly said:


> Since June 22


Fingers crossed!


----------



## ondspot

Disclaimer: This is my own experience and not a paid promotion. I have been following this forum for nearly two years and today is my turn to share the good news with you all.

A quick intro about me:
Profession: Cyber Security
Location: Offshore
Salary: Way above the FWHIT
Credentials: 20+ years of experience leading global financial institutions in leadership roles. 25+ publications in industry-leading magazines. Membership and volunteering experiences in leading industry bodies like IEEE, ISACA, etc. I am also mentoring a few Australian universities and start-ups.
Form 1000: Nomination from ACS

Now the GTI story:
Like most of you, I submitted my expression of interest almost a year ago (in April 2021), and in parallel, I got my nomination from ACS, which took practically 5+ months. After the ACS nomination, I sent my form 1000 and other credentials over email to the GT mailbox. As well, followed it with global talent officers, but nothing moved forward in my case. I waited for another month, but no response or fruitful outcome from the global talent officers.

Finally, I decided to seek some help from registered MARA agents. I contacted multiple agents to understand their capability and turnaround time.

<*SNIP*>

*Below is the timeline:*
Signed the formal agreement - July 7
CV and other docs were finalized – July 12
Previous EOI has withdrawn – July 13
New EOI submitted with priority processing approval – July 13
UID Allocation – July 15 (within 48 hours)
Visa application submission – July 21
Medical done – July 25
Medical cleared - July 29
Visa Grant – Aug 9 (20 days from the application)

It took less than a month from EOI to the visa grant. It was a fantastic surprise for me after waiting more than a year to receive any response.

FYI. I had the rest of the documents, like PCC, English language requirements, etc., during the EOI stage itself.

<*SNIP*>

I learned much from this forum over the past two years of my GTI journey. I wish you all good luck!


----------



## It's time to fly

I'm glad to inform everyone in this forum that our GTI visa has been finally granted today. My wife is the main applicant.
Timeline 
Offshore applicant
Sector: Resources
EOI submitted: 25th March 2021
EOI got approved: 31st January 2022
GTI Visa lodged: 22nd June 2022
Medical done: Few days after
Received s56 on birth date and polio vaccination certificate in July and we responded immediately.
Visa granted: 18th August (Today market it a month after replying to s56).
I would like to appreciate every members of this resourceful forum. Besides, for those that are still waiting for either EIO approval or Visa to be granted, you're next to be celebrated. Goodluck!


----------



## bgt

@Luckyfay Hi…Have u received any response on your EOI ?


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> @Luckyfay Hi…Have u received any response on your EOI ?


no how about yous


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> no how about yous


Not now…I am onshore and still waiting…


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> Not now…I am onshore and still waiting…


When did you submit Eoi ? Which sector?


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> When did you submit Eoi ? Which sector?


Fintech June 22


----------



## GlobCitizen

Happy to share my path to GTI Visa 
EOI: April 10th 2022 (priority processing)
Request for additional information on EOI: May 12th 2022
Submited additional information: May 26th 2022
Invitation: June 20th 2022
Visa Application: June 27th 2022
s56: Police Clearance and additional details on Nominator, July 20th 2022
Submitted s56 info: August 13th 2022
Grant: August 19th 2022


----------



## vshar

GlobCitizen said:


> Happy to share my path to GTI Visa
> EOI: April 10th 2022 (priority processing)
> Request for additional information on EOI: May 12th 2022
> Submited additional information: May 26th 2022
> Invitation: June 20th 2022
> Visa Application: June 27th 2022
> s56: Police Clearance and additional details on Nominator, July 20th 2022
> Submitted s56 info: August 13th 2022
> Grant: August 19th 2022


Will you like to share your profile?


----------



## vshar

It's time to fly said:


> I'm glad to inform everyone in this forum that our GTI visa has been finally granted today. My wife is the main applicant.
> Timeline
> Offshore applicant
> Sector: Resources
> EOI submitted: 25th March 2021
> EOI got approved: 31st January 2022
> GTI Visa lodged: 22nd June 2022
> Medical done: Few days after
> Received s56 on birth date and polio vaccination certificate in July and we responded immediately.
> Visa granted: 18th August (Today market it a month after replying to s56).
> I would like to appreciate every members of this resourceful forum. Besides, for those that are still waiting for either EIO approval or Visa to be granted, you're next to be celebrated. Goodluck!


Can you share your profile?


----------



## It's time to fly

vshar said:


> Can you share your profile?


PhD in chemical engineering 2019
Publications: Over 70 publications in reputable journals ( she author and correspond about 50)
Conference proceedings : 9
Book chapters: 3
SHE has reviewed for over 40 reputable journals with certificate as evidence 
Googl citation: greater than 1600 ( H-index 22 and H-10 index 40)
She was unemployed when she applied for EOI.


----------



## Eddi86

Hello enquiring about the citizenship requirement for the 858 visa. I heard from many people that its total 3 years (1 year after 858 visa) not total 4 years like other visa stream (i.e. 190, 189). is it true?


----------



## kundikoi

Eddi86 said:


> Hello enquiring about the citizenship requirement for the 858 visa. I heard from many people that its total 3 years (1 year after 858 visa) not total 4 years like other visa stream (i.e. 190, 189). is it true?


no


----------



## Eddi86

kundikoi said:


> no


so its same like for other visa holders 4 years in total and 1 year after PR? If that so then 

a profession
a sport
the arts
academia and research
always travelling around the world for the work. How and in what time they will complete the time frame of 4 years living in Australia.?


----------



## NB

Eddi86 said:


> so its same like for other visa holders 4 years in total and 1 year after PR? If that so then
> 
> a profession
> a sport
> the arts
> academia and research
> always travelling around the world for the work. How and in what time they will complete the time frame of 4 years living in Australia.?


If you are travelling the world for work, then you will get relaxation
But that’s only after 4 years
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

Eddi86 said:


> so its same like for other visa holders 4 years in total and 1 year after PR? If that so then
> 
> a profession
> a sport
> the arts
> academia and research
> always travelling around the world for the work. How and in what time they will complete the time frame of 4 years living in Australia.?


1. it's not the same.
2. it's not the correct thread.
3. plenty of info on differences is available online, please do your own research.


----------



## WhiteSage

ondspot said:


> Disclaimer: This is my own experience and not a paid promotion. I have been following this forum for nearly two years and today is my turn to share the good news with you all.
> 
> A quick intro about me:
> Profession: Cyber Security
> Location: Offshore
> Salary: Way above the FWHIT
> Credentials: 20+ years of experience leading global financial institutions in leadership roles. 25+ publications in industry-leading magazines. Membership and volunteering experiences in leading industry bodies like IEEE, ISACA, etc. I am also mentoring a few Australian universities and start-ups.
> Form 1000: Nomination from ACS
> 
> Now the GTI story:
> Like most of you, I submitted my expression of interest almost a year ago (in April 2021), and in parallel, I got my nomination from ACS, which took practically 5+ months. After the ACS nomination, I sent my form 1000 and other credentials over email to the GT mailbox. As well, followed it with global talent officers, but nothing moved forward in my case. I waited for another month, but no response or fruitful outcome from the global talent officers.
> 
> Finally, I decided to seek some help from registered MARA agents. I contacted multiple agents to understand their capability and turnaround time.
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Below is the timeline:*
> Signed the formal agreement - July 7
> CV and other docs were finalized – July 12
> Previous EOI has withdrawn – July 13
> New EOI submitted with priority processing approval – July 13
> UID Allocation – July 15 (within 48 hours)
> Visa application submission – July 21
> Medical done – July 25
> Medical cleared - July 29
> Visa Grant – Aug 9 (20 days from the application)
> 
> It took less than a month from EOI to the visa grant. It was a fantastic surprise for me after waiting more than a year to receive any response.
> 
> FYI. I had the rest of the documents, like PCC, English language requirements, etc., during the EOI stage itself.
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> I learned much from this forum over the past two years of my GTI journey. I wish you all good luck!



Congrats on receiving your GTI Visa, If you wouldn't mind can you share the Migration agent/lawyer details please.


----------



## tanya01

VadZhen said:


> A few days ago it was April, yes (((


Where is this information available on which month are they processing. I cannot see anything related to GTI visa


----------



## tanya01

GlobCitizen said:


> Happy to share my path to GTI Visa
> EOI: April 10th 2022 (priority processing)
> Request for additional information on EOI: May 12th 2022
> Submited additional information: May 26th 2022
> Invitation: June 20th 2022
> Visa Application: June 27th 2022
> s56: Police Clearance and additional details on Nominator, July 20th 2022
> Submitted s56 info: August 13th 2022
> Grant: August 19th 2022


Congrats! 
Can I clarify how did you choose priority processing? I did not see any option for priority processing.


----------



## max047

Hello members,

I have submitted my GTI EOI 1 year ago (May 2021) and still waiting for the outcome, However there might be a chance that I get a work visa (482). In this case will it affect my GTI ? Can I still apply the GTI visa if my EOI got positive after 482 granted ?


----------



## Slopez

himagiri19 said:


> Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI
> 
> 1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
> I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI
> 
> 2. Evidence that you are still prominent
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 4. Ability to obtain future employment
> I'll send future employment letters and contract
> 
> My health examination is cleared
> 
> As I wait for PCC, please let me know how to proceed.
> 
> Target sector - Fintech
> Invitation received - 24-Mar
> Visa application submitted - 26-Mar


Dear Himagiri19,

I was wondering how you handled the situation? Did you simply submit again the same evidences or did you provide additional ones? and may I ask what type of evidences you submited? was your visa approved successfully afterwards?
Many thanks for your time


----------



## elsiezz

tanya01 said:


> Where is this information available on which month are they processing. I cannot see anything related to GTI visa


If someone update information through email or send email to GTO for priority processing, the automatic reply will show the month that is under review.


----------



## Bayleaf

max047 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I have submitted my GTI EOI 1 year ago (May 2021) and still waiting for the outcome, However there might be a chance that I get a work visa (482). In this case will it affect my GTI ? Can I still apply the GTI visa if my EOI got positive after 482 granted ?


They will not affect each other. I was holding visa 482 when I submitted my EOI.
Anyway, you might want to update your EOI to reflect that you have received an Australian job offer, this proves that you have no problem securing employment in Australia and it's favourable in your application.


----------



## tanya01

ondspot said:


> Disclaimer: This is my own experience and not a paid promotion. I have been following this forum for nearly two years and today is my turn to share the good news with you all.
> 
> A quick intro about me:
> Profession: Cyber Security
> Location: Offshore
> Salary: Way above the FWHIT
> Credentials: 20+ years of experience leading global financial institutions in leadership roles. 25+ publications in industry-leading magazines. Membership and volunteering experiences in leading industry bodies like IEEE, ISACA, etc. I am also mentoring a few Australian universities and start-ups.
> Form 1000: Nomination from ACS
> 
> Now the GTI story:
> Like most of you, I submitted my expression of interest almost a year ago (in April 2021), and in parallel, I got my nomination from ACS, which took practically 5+ months. After the ACS nomination, I sent my form 1000 and other credentials over email to the GT mailbox. As well, followed it with global talent officers, but nothing moved forward in my case. I waited for another month, but no response or fruitful outcome from the global talent officers.
> 
> Finally, I decided to seek some help from registered MARA agents. I contacted multiple agents to understand their capability and turnaround time.
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Below is the timeline:*
> Signed the formal agreement - July 7
> CV and other docs were finalized – July 12
> Previous EOI has withdrawn – July 13
> New EOI submitted with priority processing approval – July 13
> UID Allocation – July 15 (within 48 hours)
> Visa application submission – July 21
> Medical done – July 25
> Medical cleared - July 29
> Visa Grant – Aug 9 (20 days from the application)
> 
> It took less than a month from EOI to the visa grant. It was a fantastic surprise for me after waiting more than a year to receive any response.
> 
> FYI. I had the rest of the documents, like PCC, English language requirements, etc., during the EOI stage itself.
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> I learned much from this forum over the past two years of my GTI journey. I wish you all good luck!


Congratulations. Can I ask if you were asked any questions on withdrawing your applications and subsequent reapplication? Are applications via MARA agents prioritized?


----------



## ondspot

tanya01 said:


> Congratulations. Can I ask if you were asked any questions on withdrawing your applications and subsequent reapplication? Are applications via MARA agents prioritized?


I believe even the individuals processing directly get the prioritization approval. Both withdrawal and reapplication were processed through the agent, and never received any question on withdrawal.


----------



## Eddi86

kundikoi said:


> 1. it's not the same. 2. it's not the correct thread. 3. plenty of info on differences is available online, please do your own research.


 Can you pls tell me where its mention about the difference of citizenship time period? I tried alot but could not found anything. It will beneficial for the others as well who are in this tread who got 858 visa.


----------



## AlbertK87

Hi Guys!
Our GTI visa has been finally granted today.
Timeline
Onshore applicant (PhD, h-index:16, Salary: 145K)
Sector: Resources
EOI submitted: 24th April 2021
EOI got approved: 5th July 2022
GTI Visa lodged: 22nd July 2022
Medical done: 25th July 2022
Received s56 (Minor issue): 9th August 2022 and we responded the same day.
Visa granted: 25th August 2022.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## bgt

Congrats…I m so happy to hear that onshore candidates are still getting invite


----------



## kundikoi

Eddi86 said:


> Can you pls tell me where its mention about the difference of citizenship time period? I tried alot but could not found anything. It will beneficial for the others as well who are in this tread who got 858 visa.


mate it's a two-click google search really:
Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants 
pretty sure everyone in this thread who already got our 858s know this already - it actually doesn't change all that much in the grand scheme of things. I would imagine most future citizenship applicants will err on the conservative side and aim to fulfill the standard requirements in any case.


----------



## tanya01

ondspot said:


> I believe even the individuals processing directly get the prioritization approval. Both withdrawal and reapplication were processed through the agent, and never received any question on withdrawal.


Thanks. Are you comfortable sharing which immigration consultancy you used?


----------



## fp79

kundikoi said:


> mate it's a two-click google search really:
> Increased flexibility for citizenship applicants
> pretty sure everyone in this thread who already got our 858s know this already - it actually doesn't change all that much in the grand scheme of things. I would imagine most future citizenship applicants will err on the conservative side and aim to fulfill the standard requirements in any case.


There is a catch, 
Distinguished Talent pathway visa holders may be eligible. Global Talent pathway visa holders are not eligible. 

Page3 of the below link


https://www.globalaustralia.gov.au/sites/default/files/2022-08/Global_Talent_Alumni_FAQs%20-%20Version%205.%202%20August%202022.pdf


----------



## kundikoi

fp79 said:


> There is a catch,
> Distinguished Talent pathway visa holders may be eligible. Global Talent pathway visa holders are not eligible.
> 
> Page3 of the below link
> 
> 
> https://www.globalaustralia.gov.au/sites/default/files/2022-08/Global_Talent_Alumni_FAQs%20-%20Version%205.%202%20August%202022.pdf


well like I said earlier, most of us will aim to satisfy the 'standard' criteria anyways. this always felt like more of a post-covid PR gimmick than an actually helpful policy shift lol


----------



## Irene_ran

Hi everyone,

My nominator has a concern about a personal issue. Does anybody know if the nominator can send their identity documents to the immigration office email address personally? and what is the proper email address, [email protected] or [email protected] ?


----------



## Gme

Hello everyone,

I have a question with regard to ACS skills Assessment. I am planning to apply for other visa options while I wait for the GTI outcome.

I have completed my PhD recently and do not have post study Australian work experience. So, does that mean my PhD qualification will not be assessed by ACS. In that case, I will not be able to claim 5 points for my PhD qualification. I will appreciate your kind thoughts and suggestion on this issue please. 
Thank You..


----------



## Henry Tran

Hi All,

I lodged the visa on Aug 22 and took the medical examination on Aug 25. However, I still get the S56 request for medical examination from DOHA today (Aug 29). Does it mean all submitted documents are OK, and I just wait for the medical center to update my medical result on DOHA's website?


----------



## Henry Tran

Irene_ran said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My nominator has a concern about a personal issue. Does anybody know if the nominator can send their identity documents to the immigration office email address personally? and what is the proper email address, [email protected] or [email protected] ?


If your nominator is an Australian citizen, you can ask him/her to provide a confirmation email of electoral enrollment instead of the passport.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

Henry Tran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged the visa on Aug 22 and took the medical examination on Aug 25. However, I still get the S56 request for medical examination from DOHA today (Aug 29). Does it mean all submitted documents are OK, and I just wait for the medical center to update my medical result on DOHA's website?


Based on my experience of three S56 so far;I would not make such assumptions.
For example:If they give person X first S56 for reason A,B and C. person X reply all of them at once. And they give second S56 for some extension of A or any other reason; this doesn’t necessarily means that they are satisfied with reply provided in the first S56 regarding B and C. They can later give third S56 for extension of B or C. Hope that helps.


----------



## Henry Tran

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Based on my experience of three S56 so far;I would not make such assumptions.
> For example:If they give person X first S56 for reason A,B and C. person X reply all of them at once. And they give second S56 for some extension of A or any other reason; this doesn’t necessarily means that they are satisfied with reply provided in the first S56 regarding B and C. They can later give third S56 for extension of B or C. Hope that helps.


Got it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Henry Tran

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> Based on my experience of three S56 so far;I would not make such assumptions.
> For example:If they give person X first S56 for reason A,B and C. person X reply all of them at once. And they give second S56 for some extension of A or any other reason; this doesn’t necessarily means that they are satisfied with reply provided in the first S56 regarding B and C. They can later give third S56 for extension of B or C. Hope that helps.


One more question. The s56 only requires taking a health examination. Since I did it last week, now I just simply upload the certified letter from the medical center to the IMMI account, or do I need to send it via email address?


----------



## Bayleaf

Henry Tran said:


> One more question. The s56 only requires taking a health examination. Since I did it last week, now I just simply upload the certified letter from the medical center to the IMMI account, or do I need to send it via email address?


Since you've completed the health examination, just make sure you click the " I confirm I have provided all information as requested " button in the IMMI portal, so that your case will be moved forward to the next stage.


----------



## Henry Tran

Bayleaf said:


> Since you've completed the health examination, just make sure you click the " I confirm I have provided all information as requested " button in the IMMI portal, so that your case will be moved forward to the next stage.


Done. Thanks for your help.


----------



## auslalala

Received the golden email. Here is my profile and timeline

First Eoi: Oct 2020
Rejection: March 2021

Second Eoi: April 2021
Sector: AgTech
Invitation: Aug 2022 (first week)

Applied for 858 visa: Aug 2022 (second week)
Grant: Aug 2022 (after two weeks of application)

Profile: PhD, working in Australia, salary below the threshold, Australian nominator, onshore. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experience and providing help. 

Advice to those waiting: If you think you are eligible based on the eligibility criteria, you will get the invite. 

Happy to answer questions here or personally. 

Thanks


----------



## Luckyfay

C


auslalala said:


> Received the golden email. Here is my profile and timeline
> 
> First Eoi: Oct 2020
> Rejection: March 2021
> 
> Second Eoi: April 2021
> Sector: AgTech
> Invitation: Aug 2022 (first week)
> 
> Applied for 858 visa: Aug 2022 (second week)
> Grant: Aug 2022 (after two weeks of application)
> 
> Profile: PhD, working in Australia, salary below the threshold, Australian nominator, onshore.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experience and providing help.
> 
> Advice to those waiting: If you think you are eligible based on the eligibility criteria, you will get the invite.
> 
> Happy to answer questions here or personally.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulation , I submit in mid ApR 2021, hope I can receive the invitation as well ,fingers crossed


----------



## k.sims

Our GTI visa is granted today! We applied under fintech from Hong Kong. Would like to share our timeline:

EOI submission: 19-Mar-2022
Invitation to apply: 12-Apr
Application: 27-May
Request for medical check: 27-May
Complete medical check: 4-Jun
Request for police check: 8-Jun
Complete police check: 30-Jun
Police check sent: 15-Jul
Visa granted: 30-Aug

Thank you all for your support on this forum!


----------



## DocHarp

Henry Tran said:


> One more question. The s56 only requires taking a health examination. Since I did it last week, now I just simply upload the certified letter from the medical center to the IMMI account, or do I need to send it via email address?


Out of curiosity, was the first health examine that you completed requested via a S56 (i.e did you make an appointment with BUPA medical center using the HAP ID provided by DOHA) or did you schedule a health exam independently?


----------



## JohnWake

Congratulations. Was your CNCC sent to the Australian Consulate in Hong Kong instead of an office in Australia?



k.sims said:


> Our GTI visa is granted today! We applied under fintech from Hong Kong. Would like to share our timeline:
> 
> EOI submission: 19-Mar-2022
> Invitation to apply: 12-Apr
> Application: 27-May
> Request for medical check: 27-May
> Complete medical check: 4-Jun
> Request for police check: 8-Jun
> Complete police check: 30-Jun
> Police check sent: 15-Jul
> Visa granted: 30-Aug
> 
> Thank you all for your support on this forum!


----------



## Henry Tran

DocHarp said:


> Out of curiosity, was the first health examine that you completed requested via a S56 (i.e did you make an appointment with BUPA medical center using the HAP ID provided by DOHA) or did you schedule a health exam independently?


 I made an appointment with medical center, using the HAP ID. However, they just confirmed that the result would be updated within a week.


----------



## elsiezz

auslalala said:


> Received the golden email. Here is my profile and timeline
> 
> First Eoi: Oct 2020
> Rejection: March 2021
> 
> Second Eoi: April 2021
> Sector: AgTech
> Invitation: Aug 2022 (first week)
> 
> Applied for 858 visa: Aug 2022 (second week)
> Grant: Aug 2022 (after two weeks of application)
> 
> Profile: PhD, working in Australia, salary below the threshold, Australian nominator, onshore.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experience and providing help.
> 
> Advice to those waiting: If you think you are eligible based on the eligibility criteria, you will get the invite.
> 
> Happy to answer questions here or personally.
> 
> Thanks





auslalala said:


> Received the golden email. Here is my profile and timeline
> 
> First Eoi: Oct 2020
> Rejection: March 2021
> 
> Second Eoi: April 2021
> Sector: AgTech
> Invitation: Aug 2022 (first week)
> 
> Applied for 858 visa: Aug 2022 (second week)
> Grant: Aug 2022 (after two weeks of application)
> 
> Profile: PhD, working in Australia, salary below the threshold, Australian nominator, onshore.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experience and providing help.
> 
> Advice to those waiting: If you think you are eligible based on the eligibility criteria, you will get the invite.
> 
> Happy to answer questions here or personally.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! It's really nice to hear good news from onshore applicants with PhD. 
Have you uploaded the completion letter of PhD in the second EOI submission?


----------



## k.sims

JohnWake said:


> Congratulations. Was your CNCC sent to the Australian Consulate in Hong Kong instead of an office in Australia?


Yes


----------



## user2022

Hi there! seeking an opinion from you guys! This place was really helpful when I was in the process for 858. The discussion thread is still going which is really great. Now I have a different scenario, any suggestion will be of great help.

Me: I got Global talent residency in April this year. I completed my PhD offshore. 
In May, I came to AUS to get legally married. I went back to OFFSHORE in May and resigned my job and moved to Australia in the last week of July.

My wife (registered nurse at private hospital in X city Aus): Her temporary graduate visa 485 was expiring in August this year so we applied for 408 temporary visa in May this year. She got 1 year 408 visa in first week of July with no travel restrictions. 

We submitted the partner visa 820 for her few days ago me being the sponsor. Her bridging visa A from 820 is not activated as it says BVA will only activate after the 408 visa expires.

We have 3 scenarios now:

1. I got a job at a University in Y city in Aus and she also has an offer from a private hospital in Y City which is run by same group/employer as in X city. Both organizations are run by a same group. 
Now with a 408 visa can she take the job? If yes should we notify the dept of home affairs via job offer letter and 1022 Notification of change in circumstances form?

2. We are planning to go to our home country to get culturally married in Dec this year. She has no travel restrictions with 408 visa however with 820 lodged, will it be safer to apply Bridging visa B before travel?

3. She also has 190 EOI lodged almost a year ago with 75 claimed points here in X city. She is not still invited with 190 (as the point threshold is 110 since last six months) what will happen to this EOI if we move to Y city?

It will be really heplful, if you can suggest on this scenarios.

Many thanks and all the best to all beautiful souls.


----------



## khushabivet

Received the golden email today, AlhumduLILAH.

Here is the timeline and my profile: PhD in Veterinary Science (Jan 2021 from Australian Uni). 20 publications (including 11 as first author in Q1), 1 book chapter, gold medals in undergraduate and masters, 15 awards, 2 grants, 25 conference/invited talks. Currently lecturer at a university in Australia

First EOI: 27 Aug 2020 (post thesis submission)
Rejected: 30 April 2021 (probably due to policy change)

2nd EOI: End of June 2021
Request for priority: 24 May 2022
Approved priority support: 1st June 2022

Received UID: 7 July 2022

Applied for VISA: 30-07-2022
Medical: 31-07-2022

S56 for polio vaccine: 15 Aug (provided same day)

Visa grant: 2-09-2022


----------



## Alex777

G'day everyone! My visa journey has finally come to an end. I just would like to note that not all GTI stories end with a success as I am one of them My first EOI dated July 2020 was rejected, and I never heard back regarding my second EOI submitted in July 2021 despite having a PhD in advanced manufacturing, distinguished nominator and 17 papers in top journals. But no regrets at all, today I was granted a 189 visa instead (skilled independent type, points tested stream). This forum was a fantastic source of information, and I infinitely grateful to all contributors.

Just a small piece of advice for all fresh PhD graduates here. Please, don't become complacent and never put all your eggs in one basket. The probability of rejection is high, and you may be better off pursuing several avenues simultaneously. One day it might save you from disaster Have a good one! Bye!


----------



## DVG07

Hi everyone! Am looking to apply for a GTI visa under Energy Sector, and have 2 questions please if anyone happy to share experience:

1) how do people go about finding a nominator?

2) any recommendations on working with an immigration consultant? What value do that bring and are they worth their money?


----------



## gansaraslax

DVG07 said:


> Hi everyone! Am looking to apply for a GTI visa under Energy Sector, and have 2 questions please if anyone happy to share experience:
> 
> 1) how do people go about finding a nominator?
> 
> 2) any recommendations on working with an immigration consultant? What value do that bring and are they worth their money?


Hi,

1) Your friend or colleague
2) never tried


----------



## DVG07

gansaraslax said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Your friend or colleague
> 2) never tried


Thanks Gansaraslax, the concern I have is if a friend’s/colleague’s nomination will be “good enough”, provided they have no prior experience acting as a nominator, as opposed to an “experienced” nominator, who knows how the system works behind scenes and what exactly the selecting authority is looking at, and has several nominees who successfully passed. Otherwise running a risk that - with all necessary qualifying experience and background of the candidate - the case might be turned down due to “poor marketing” / suboptimal representation by the nominator,who in theory could have done a better job had he known what the authorities are really looking for.


----------



## kundikoi

DVG07 said:


> 1) how do people go about finding a nominator?





DVG07 said:


> Thanks Gansaraslax, the concern I have is if a friend’s/colleague’s nomination will be “good enough”, provided they have no prior experience acting as a nominator, as opposed to an “experienced” nominator, who knows how the system works behind scenes and what exactly the selecting authority is looking at, and has several nominees who successfully passed. Otherwise running a risk that - with all necessary qualifying experience and background of the candidate - the case might be turned down due to “poor marketing” / suboptimal representation by the nominator,who in theory could have done a better job had he known what the authorities are really looking for.


have you taken a look at the Form 1000 yet? there's no need to try and work 'the system' as it has become quite prescriptive anyways - anyone who is unable and/or uncomfortable to answer even one question in the form is in all likelihood _not _a good nominator to have. 

Professional stream usually goes via networking / industry events / LinkedIn etc from what I've seen, while for the academic stream it doesn't really seem much different than looking for a thesis advisor and such (albeit with a geographical quirk).



DVG07 said:


> 2) any recommendations on working with an immigration consultant? What value do that bring and are they worth their money?


try to read this thread in its entirety, this discussion, including specific recommendations, has been flaring up every few months or so. 
to sum up, those that have the time and self-organisational skills to read this whole thread and prep the application package by themselves have ordinarily found little to no value in the consultants (I'd estimate this is ~80% of all applicants to date). conversely, those that are short on time, long on $$$ (relatively-speaking ofc) or like to follow specific instructions / examples will find plenty of value in the consultants - and have testified on here accordingly (~20% of applicants).
my personal opinion is that the entirety of this thread answers absolutely any question an applicant may ever have about the GTI process - and _then _some (albeit without providing any worked examples / CVs / nominations / etc). so I certainly wouldn't rush off dropping several grand on a consultant to provide a quick summary of these!


----------



## gansaraslax

DVG07 said:


> Thanks Gansaraslax, the concern I have is if a friend’s/colleague’s nomination will be “good enough”, provided they have no prior experience acting as a nominator, as opposed to an “experienced” nominator, who knows how the system works behind scenes and what exactly the selecting authority is looking at, and has several nominees who successfully passed. Otherwise running a risk that - with all necessary qualifying experience and background of the candidate - the case might be turned down due to “poor marketing” / suboptimal representation by the nominator,who in theory could have done a better job had he known what the authorities are really looking for.


I think @*kundikoi answered your query. Thanks kundikoi*


----------



## Anurag123

Hi Everyone,
I recently got the invitation via 189 class. It is valid for 60days
My GTI application is still under process. I have submitted the EOI for GTI in April-2021. could anyone let me know has the application processing for April-2021 is completed? If I could get GTI invitation that could be valid for 1 year.


----------



## NB

Anurag123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recently got the invitation via 189 class. It is valid for 60days
> My GTI application is still under process. I have submitted the EOI for GTI in April-2021. could anyone let me know has the application processing for April-2021 is completed? If I could get GTI invitation that could be valid for 1 year.


A bird in hand is worth two in the bush
If you can afford to waste the fees for the 189, it’s worth applying for the 189 before the invite expires
Cheers


----------



## tanya01

Could someone share how much time does one have after receiving EOI approval to submit all the details in immi account?


----------



## max047

Hello guys,

Does anyone has insight on pending EOI's by month?


----------



## himagiri19

Slopez said:


> Dear Himagiri19,
> 
> I was wondering how you handled the situation? Did you simply submit again the same evidences or did you provide additional ones? and may I ask what type of evidences you submited? was your visa approved successfully afterwards?
> Many thanks for your time


Hey,

I approached a MARA agent and aligned the format and got some more industry references.
More or less the same documentation that I had submitted in EOI except the new references from my managers.

Also highlighted on how my skills would be helpful in Australia.


----------



## VadZhen

max047 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does anyone has insight on pending EOI's by month?


Just checked -* April 2021*


----------



## pinni64

VadZhen said:


> Just checked -* April 2021*


Last update August 22nd...


----------



## Jyotsnas

Hi All,

I have received invitation for Global Talent Independent program 858. I have question regarding police clearance certificate. I have lived for 9 years in Singapore and 1 year in India in past 10 years.


i) How to get police clearance from India Can I get it from Indian high commission in Singapore or Do I need to go to India.
ii) Can I show EOI invitation email to apply for India police clearance.
iii) is there any specific format for getting police clearance from India


Thanks In advance.


----------



## NB

Jyotsnas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invitation for Global Talent Independent program 858. I have question regarding police clearance certificate. I have lived for 9 years in Singapore and 1 year in India in past 10 years.
> 
> 
> i) How to get police clearance from India Can I get it from Indian high commission in Singapore or Do I need to go to India.
> ii) Can I show EOI invitation email to apply for India police clearance.
> iii) is there any specific format for getting police clearance from India
> 
> 
> Thanks In advance.


You can get it from the Indian high commission in Singapore 
In most countries IHC work through VFS
You have to check the IHC website for more details
Cheers


----------



## Anurag123

NB said:


> A bird in hand is worth two in the bush
> If you can afford to waste the fees for the 189, it’s worth applying for the 189 before the invite expires
> Cheers


Thank you. I will apply for 189.
Meanwhile I have got an one year opportunity for research in US. I will be leaving to US by Sep ending. Will that effect the process of my PR?
I will complete Police Clearance before leaving to US. I worried about Medicals, Whether I could complete them before leaving India or not


----------



## NB

Anurag123 said:


> Thank you. I will apply for 189.
> Meanwhile I have got an one year opportunity for research in US. I will be leaving to US by Sep ending. Will that effect the process of my PR?
> I will complete Police Clearance before leaving to US. I worried about Medicals, Whether I could complete them before leaving India or not


As you were not onshore anyways, it doesn’t matter where you are for processing of the 189 grant
You can complete the medicals from any approved clinic in the world
So you can safely do it in USA also without any issues
Cheers


----------



## SamSil

bgt said:


> Fintech June 22


 Hi "bgt", Did you receive any news on your EOI? Just checking since, I have applied on June 2021 as well.....


----------



## PeterPan81

Hi Everyone, Has anyone recently received invitation under Infrastructure & Tourism sector? Will be great to learn details of the application and how long did it take for the approval to be processed


----------



## Anurag123

PeterPan81 said:


> Hi Everyone, Has anyone recently received invitation under Infrastructure & Tourism sector? Will be great to learn details of the application and how long did it take for the approval to be processed


I'm waiting...I have submitted in April-2021


----------



## jeanfils

PeterPan81 said:


> Hi Everyone, Has anyone recently received invitation under Infrastructure & Tourism sector? Will be great to learn details of the application and how long did it take for the approval to be processed





Anurag123 said:


> I'm waiting...I have submitted in April-2021



EOI March
UID April 
Application Submitted May
s56 for health 1st July
health submission completed 3rd week July
grant within 12hrs of health submission - am impressed by the speed!


----------



## vshar

jeanfils said:


> EOI March
> UID April
> Application Submitted May
> s56 for health 1st July
> health submission completed 3rd week July
> grant within 12hrs of health submission - am impressed by the speed!


Would You like to share your profile?


----------



## PeterPan81

Anurag123 said:


> I'm waiting...I have submitted in April-2021


Thanks Anurag, Did you apply with reference of a nominator? Checking as am in the process of asking few folks


----------



## PeterPan81

jeanfils said:


> EOI March
> UID April
> Application Submitted May
> s56 for health 1st July
> health submission completed 3rd week July
> grant within 12hrs of health submission - am impressed by the speed!


Congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## bgt

SamSil said:


> Hi "bgt", Did you receive any news on your EOI? Just checking since, I have applied on June 2021 as well.....


 Still waiting 😞


----------



## himagiri19

Slopez said:


> Dear Himagiri19,
> 
> I was wondering how you handled the situation? Did you simply submit again the same evidences or did you provide additional ones? and may I ask what type of evidences you submited? was your visa approved successfully afterwards?
> Many thanks for your time


I submitted the same documents which I had sent in the EOI with Cover letter and explaining the information that each of the documents with the file name. 

These recommendations were given by a registered MARA agent. Additional documentation were the extended references from my professional network. 

Apart from these I didn't send Additional documents.


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

*Dear Community of Talented individuals, I am happy to share that my GTI visa is granted today.
I understand that waiting is the hardest experience, but eventually our turn comes with reward*. 

Below is my timeline:

*** EOI submitted: Dec 30,2021
*** Invitation to apply: Match 30,2022
*** Visa application: April 30,2022
*** first S56: May 25,2022
1.PCC of the country ( though I already attached FBI PCC along with my visa application)
2. My newborn son’s passport.

My response May 25,2022
1.I again attached FBI PCC and City PCC where I currently live in.
2. I attached a letter asking for waiver since passport might take a while.( already submitted my son’s Birth certificate and SSN while application)


***Second S56: Jun 9,2022
1. PCC of the state I live in currently.

“I acknowledge the Bentonville police clearance certificate provided, however this is not accepted. This certificate is a city police certificate not a state police certificate.
You must provide an Arkansas state police certificate, which can be applied in person or by post to the relevant state police department. https://www.dps.arkansas.gov/“

My response Jun 14,2022
I attached the requested docs from State of Arkansas.

***Third S56: Jul 11,2022
1. Your request for a waiver to provide a copy of your son’s passport is not granted. Please apply for your son’s passport and attach a receipt of the applicaton to your Immiaccount.

My response July 13,2022
Attached receipt 

*** later I attached my Son’s passport as well

*** visa granted : Sep 13,2022


----------



## WhiteSage

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> *Dear Community of Talented individuals, I am happy to share that my GTI visa is granted today. I understand that waiting is the hardest experience, but eventually our turn comes with reward*. Below is my timeline: ** EOI submitted: Dec 30,2021 ** Invitation to apply: Match 30,2022 ** Visa application: April 30,2022 ** first S56: May 25,2022 1.PCC of the country ( though I already attached FBI PCC along with my visa application) 2. My newborn son’s passport. My response May 25,2022 1.I again attached FBI PCC and City PCC where I currently live in. 2. I attached a letter asking for waiver since passport might take a while.( already submitted my son’s Birth certificate and SSN while application) **Second S56: Jun 9,2022 1. PCC of the state I live in currently. “I acknowledge the Bentonville police clearance certificate provided, however this is not accepted. This certificate is a city police certificate not a state police certificate. You must provide an Arkansas state police certificate, which can be applied in person or by post to the relevant state police department. Home - Arkansas Department of Public Safety My response Jun 14,2022 I attached the requested docs from State of Arkansas. ***Third S56: Jul 11,2022 1. Your request for a waiver to provide a copy of your son’s passport is not granted. Please apply for your son’s passport and attach a receipt of the applicaton to your Immiaccount. My response July 13,2022 Attached receipt ** later I attached my Son’s passport as well *** visa granted : Sep 13,2022


 Fantastic ! Congratulations Pallavi on your GTI Visa ! All the Best !


----------



## Alex777

Anurag123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I recently got the invitation via 189 class. It is valid for 60days
> My GTI application is still under process. I have submitted the EOI for GTI in April-2021. could anyone let me know has the application processing for April-2021 is completed? If I could get GTI invitation that could be valid for 1 year.


Applications for 189 are processed really quickly now. Took only 3 month in my case. Just go for it.


----------



## NB

Alex777 said:


> Applications for 189 are processed really quickly now. Took only 3 month in my case. Just go for it.


Your case is an exception 
Most applicants are waiting for years going back to 2019
Cheers


----------



## bgt

@Luckyfay have u received any response on ur EOI….. It seems Apr21 is still not over 🤔


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> @Luckyfay have u received any response on ur EOI….. It seems Apr21 is still not over 🤔


So Far no any feedback


----------



## ohcomeon

Hi everyone,
I just got an email with title "global talent EOI has been successful -xxx xxx- BCCxxxxx/xxxx". There are reference identifer, code,name and sector in it. But I don't see invitation number. Do I need to do anything with this email ? I just submitted 6 days ago...


----------



## Pallavikalambe08

ohcomeon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got an email with title "global talent EOI has been successful -xxx xxx- BCCxxxxx/xxxx". There are reference identifer, code,name and sector in it. But I don't see invitation number. Do I need to do anything with this email ? I just submitted 6 days ago...


I had below info on my email:
“Dear ABC,
*Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa

Name: ABC
Invitation reference identifier: BCC2022/****
Invitation code: **
“
Next step is to apply for visa utilizing this info.


----------



## ohcomeon

Pallavikalambe08 said:


> I had below info on my email:
> “Dear ABC,
> *Invitation to apply for a Global Talent visa
> 
> Name: ABC
> Invitation reference identifier: BCC2022/****
> Invitation code: **
> “
> Next step is to apply for visa utilizing this info.


Thank you! There is no word "invitation" in my email. It only mentioned my expression of interest has been successfuly identified as xx sector.


----------



## faroc

bgt said:


> @Luckyfay have u received any response on ur EOI….. It seems Apr21 is still not over 🤔


Where did you check?


----------



## gunnyv

Jyotsnas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invitation for Global Talent Independent program 858. I have question regarding police clearance certificate. I have lived for 9 years in Singapore and 1 year in India in past 10 years.
> 
> 
> i) How to get police clearance from India Can I get it from Indian high commission in Singapore or Do I need to go to India.
> ii) Can I show EOI invitation email to apply for India police clearance.
> iii) is there any specific format for getting police clearance from India
> 
> 
> Thanks In advance.


Congrats, I am also from Singapore and looking to apply for GTI. Can you give your timelines, and how many months it took to grant the approval? 
Which field do you work in?


----------



## Jyotsnas

Hi All,

Need your suggestion on my case - 

i) I have received invitation to apply for GTI but my nominator is not ready to share proof of his Australian permanent residency and any other document to prove his global reputation in concerned field. I have been trying from past couple of week but now he is not responding. Any suggestion what to do this case.

ii) I realized that format of form 1000 has changed after I last submitted during EOI ,there are few changes in my details as well. Do I need to fill up new form 1000 or I can use the one that was submitted during EOI.


----------



## Jyotsnas

gunnyv said:


> Congrats, I am also from Singapore and looking to apply for GTI. Can you give your timelines, and how many months it took to grant the approval?
> Which field do you work in?



Applied in September 2021
EOI approved in May 2022
Sector ICT


----------



## ohcomeon

Jyotsnas said:


> Applied in September 2021
> EOI approved in May 2022
> Sector ICT





Jyotsnas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion on my case -
> 
> i) I have received invitation to apply for GTI but my nominator is not ready to share proof of his Australian permanent residency and any other document to prove his global reputation in concerned field. I have been trying from past couple of week but now he is not responding. Any suggestion what to do this case.
> 
> ii) I realized that format of form 1000 has changed after I last submitted during EOI ,there are few changes in my details as well. Do I need to fill up new form 1000 or I can use the one that was submitted during EOI.


How did you get EOI if he didn't provide you those info? You need to have those info to fill up your form 1000 right ?


----------



## Jyotsnas

ohcomeon said:


> How did you get EOI if he didn't provide you those info? You need to have those info to fill up your form 1000 right ?


we don't need nominator's document for proving Nominator's Australian PR or citizenship at time of EOI submission. Just any ID proof is enough so he sent me his driving license at that time.

Also no Document required to prove his reputation in concerned field at time EOI of submission


----------



## Bayleaf

Jyotsnas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion on my case -
> 
> i) I have received invitation to apply for GTI but my nominator is not ready to share proof of his Australian permanent residency and any other document to prove his global reputation in concerned field. I have been trying from past couple of week but now he is not responding. Any suggestion what to do this case.


See if you can get his full name (including middle name), date of birth and residential address. The department might be able to verify his identity using these details. Back in 2020 I only provided these information for my actual application, I didn't provide my nominator's passport and my application still went through. Note that this was in 2020, things might be different now.

As for his global reputation, if he is really globally reputable, you should be able to gather this information yourself from the internet.



Jyotsnas said:


> ii) I realized that format of form 1000 has changed after I last submitted during EOI ,there are few changes in my details as well. Do I need to fill up new form 1000 or I can use the one that was submitted during EOI.


Preferably the latest version if you want to avoid the s56 request and hence any time delay.


----------



## VickyBhatia

Dear all
I have got an invitation to apply for a global talent visa. Is it ok to apply for a health check through My Health Declaration before I submit my Visa application? Suggestion required having the same experience.


----------



## YASEER2020

Hi mates,

I would like to ask, will the GTI officer know if we received another visa while or before they process the EOI?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kundikoi

VickyBhatia said:


> Is it ok to apply for a health check through My Health Declaration before I submit my Visa application? Suggestion required having the same experience.


when I applied (early 2020), you couldn't have done a health check without/before submitting the visa application



YASEER2020 said:


> I would like to ask, will the GTI officer know if we received another visa while or before they process the EOI?


'yes' to 'before' and 'assume yes' to 'while'


----------



## YASEER2020

kundikoi said:


> when I applied (early 2020), you couldn't have done a health check without/before submitting the visa application
> 
> 
> 'yes' to 'before' and 'assume yes' to 'while'


Thanks a lot


----------



## SVI

I got my EOI approved for priority processing on 18th August 2022 and lodged EOI on 19th August 2022. Sector is Digitech , offshore, high income threshold, senior profile, high calibre recommendations and an australian nominator. Anyone else waiting for over 6 weeks to get an invite.


----------



## Naniya

Hi,
I applied for GTI in April 2021. But I received my PhD degree certificate and part-time research assistant position by this month. I applied for GTI with an agent. So I told him to update my current application with this information. But he says we need to submit a new EOI with this data. Why can't I update my current application? I can't understand what he's thinking. Can you please tell me the best option?


----------



## kundikoi

Naniya said:


> Hi,
> I applied for GTI in April 2021. But I received my PhD degree certificate and part-time research assistant position by this month. I applied for GTI with an agent. So I told him to update my current application with this information. But he says we need to submit a new EOI with this data. Why can't I update my current application? I can't understand what he's thinking. Can you please tell me the best option?


uhm yea might need to re-think your agent choices there...
you can and *should *update your existing application, yes.


----------



## Luckyfay

does anyone know which month they were processing now ? Still last Apr?


----------



## Naniya

kundikoi said:


> uhm yea might need to re-think your agent choices there...
> you can and *should *update your existing application, yes.


Thanks Kundikoi. Can I update it by myself if my agent doesn't agree to do it?


----------



## LEO-123

Hello Guys,

I want to ask you guys, how do i prove that i have a exceptional talent when:

1 - I am IT graduate from UK, working in Cloud/devops sector
2 - Works in prominent company
3 - I work in exceptional field which is in demand
4 - I dont have any past record of exceptional records/publications.

at the moment, i currently struggle with this idea of proving yourself in EOI that I have exceptional talent though I know i dont have one but I can get the salary requirements asked for GTI and offer Australia a decent resident.


----------



## Hero_H

Greetings, 

I want to clarify about the following in the EOI sumbission stage:

1- in Form 1000, it writting " The nominator should attach: • a personal, comprehensive statement summarising details of
the applicant’s achievements in their field......", does that mean the nominator should provide a new letter other than Form 1000?
2- If I have no job offer, how to demonstrate that I will target the salary threshold?
3-*"evidence that your nominator has a national reputation in the same field as you" and "evidence of your nominator’s status in Australia"* Do I need to submit these documnent in the EOI stage? if so, can you please inform what these documents look like?

regards


----------



## brit2aussie

Hello everyone,

A quick question: Do we have to upload the police check certificates when lodging the Visa application? Or we can supplement them later?

Thank you.


----------



## DocHarp

LEO-123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to ask you guys, how do i prove that i have a exceptional talent when:
> 
> 1 - I am IT graduate from UK, working in Cloud/devops sector
> 2 - Works in prominent company
> 3 - I work in exceptional field which is in demand
> 4 - I dont have any past record of exceptional records/publications.
> 
> at the moment, i currently struggle with this idea of proving yourself in EOI that I have exceptional talent though I know i dont have one but I can get the salary requirements asked for GTI and offer Australia a decent resident.


Read through this forum in full. There have been tons of examples/suggestions - you just need to see which are relevant for you.

Of note, if you don’t believe you have exceptional talent, you won’t be able to convince the GTI team that you do. This visa is all about confidence (and if you don’t have it in yourself, I’d suggest finding someone who can make the case for you.)


----------



## DocHarp

brit2aussie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A quick question: Do we have to upload the police check certificates when lodging the Visa application? Or we can supplement them later?
> 
> Thank you.


If you have them, add during lodgment as it’ll speed up the process. You don’t have to though - they’ll request it from you. I submitted my application at the same time that I filed for PCCs so that by time I got the request from DHA, I would have them to upload.


----------



## DocHarp

Hero_H said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I want to clarify about the following in the EOI sumbission stage:
> 
> 1- in Form 1000, it writting " The nominator should attach: • a personal, comprehensive statement summarising details of
> the applicant’s achievements in their field......", does that mean the nominator should provide a new letter other than Form 1000?
> 2- If I have no job offer, how to demonstrate that I will target the salary threshold?
> 3-*"evidence that your nominator has a national reputation in the same field as you" and "evidence of your nominator’s status in Australia"* Do I need to submit these documnent in the EOI stage? if so, can you please inform what these documents look like?
> 
> regards


Before you submit anything, I would suggest you read through this forum in full. Not only will you find the answers to the above questions, you’ll discover gems about how to strengthen your EOI overall. In brief though:
1. Yes, to expand on what’s written in Form 1000 which has limited space. 
2. Proof of current/ past salaries, job ads. 
3. Include as much information as possible in the EOI phase, including a complete nomination with evidence. See forum for specific examples.


----------



## MechEng_PhD

Hi, I finnaly got my invite! Now this warning scared me a bit, has anyone gotten the warning below when adding details into my immi to apply for the visa? I hold a BVB visa at the moment, no conditions to it that would restrict my application and have not had a visa cancelled or refused. Any ideas?

"Applicant NAME may not be eligible to apply for this visa due to one of the following issues: The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa. The applicant has a condition on the current visa. The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal. The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. The applicant will be able to continue; however, they should review the eligibility information on our website."


----------



## DocHarp

MechEng_PhD said:


> Hi, I finnaly got my invite! Now this warning scared me a bit, has anyone gotten the warning below when adding details into my immi to apply for the visa? I hold a BVB visa at the moment, no conditions to it that would restrict my application and have not had a visa cancelled or refused. Any ideas?
> 
> "Applicant NAME may not be eligible to apply for this visa due to one of the following issues: The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa. The applicant has a condition on the current visa. The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal. The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. The applicant will be able to continue; however, they should review the eligibility information on our website."


I had this warning as well back when I lodged my application (also on a bridging visa at the time in case that’s relevant). I called DHA to enquire and while wouldn’t give me any specific advice/ reason for the warning, they said if it didn’t apply, don’t be concerned. My visa was granted without issue a few weeks later. If you reviewed the eligibility information and none of that information applies, don’t be concerned.


----------



## brit2aussie

DocHarp said:


> If you have them, add during lodgment as it’ll speed up the process. You don’t have to though - they’ll request it from you. I submitted my application at the same time that I filed for PCCs so that by time I got the request from DHA, I would have them to upload.


Thanks DocHarp. Really appreciate your sharing.


----------



## MechEng_PhD

DocHarp said:


> I had this warning as well back when I lodged my application (also on a bridging visa at the time in case that’s relevant). I called DHA to enquire and while wouldn’t give me any specific advice/ reason for the warning, they said if it didn’t apply, don’t be concerned. My visa was granted without issue a few weeks later. If you reviewed the eligibility information and none of that information applies, don’t be concerned.


Thank you!! I've been so stressed and reviewed everything 10 times and can't find anything that would be an issue. Glad to hear you got yours approved!


----------



## tahaguas

Hello good people, 

I have my PR in 2020 and stayed in Australia for one and half years then moved offshore on personal cases. I am planning to be back after a year (end of 2023)
Do I need to apply for residence return visa (RRV) to enter Australia? 
Will these have effect to renew my PR after it expires?


----------



## DocHarp

tahaguas said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> I have my PR in 2020 and stayed in Australia for one and half years then moved offshore on personal cases. I am planning to be back after a year (end of 2023)
> Do I need to apply for residence return visa (RRV) to enter Australia?
> Will these have effect to renew my PR after it expires?


What does your visa grant letter say?


----------



## SHW

Hi 

I submitted my EOI on 30 June 2021. When I submitted I only got a message "Successfully submitted". Other than that I haven't gotten any response yet. I came to know that those who recently submitted received a reference/Identification number. 
Can anyone submitted in June 2021 or before that let me know whether you received such an identification number?
And any method for checking the status of the application?

Very much appreciate your feedback.

Good luck to all!


----------



## VIP006

Hello,

Need advice on below matter:

1. Can someone share what to write requesting priority processing? As EOI is already submitted , then also do we need to submit all documents? 
2.Once you get priority processing did officer sent email directly to global talent office or we need to submit a pdf of that email thru common email if?
3. If you get priority processing did it mean that you stand good chance for invitation or you still get rejection?

Thanks .


----------



## bgt

@Luckyfay Hi…sorry to ask but have u received any response and what date u lodged ur EOI…It seems April is taking forever to process 😒


----------



## Researcher123

Hi everyone, Is there any way that nominator send his identity docs directly to immi Deptt rather than I upload it with my visa application. My nominator is a bit of reluctant in sharing his identity docs with me


----------



## Researcher123

Hi everyone,
Is there any way that my nominator can send his identity docs directly to the immi department rather than I submit it with my visa application. My nominator is a bit of reluctant in providing me his identity docs due to confidentiality.
Thanks….


----------



## tahaguas

DocHarp said:


> What does your visa grant letter say?


On the grant letter it is written, I have multiple entries until 2025 but didn't specify any other thing


----------



## Naniya

Hi,

I'm going to apply for the PR since I received a positive outcome for my EOI. But I have two concerns
1. Does my spouse needs to show PTE or IELTS results to prove his English? He already has an overseas BSc degree in Engineering and the full course is done in English.

2. Is there anyone who got rejected PR applications even though they receive positive feedback for their EOI first? 

My student visa only remains for a few weeks ahead. I was going to apply for TR. But since I received this I directly going to apply for PR. I'm afraid if this one gets rejected I have to leave the country since I don't have a TR. 

Can anyone help me? Thank you


----------



## NB

Naniya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to apply for the PR since I received a positive outcome for my EOI. But I have two concerns
> 1. Does my spouse needs to show PTE or IELTS results to prove his English? He already has an overseas BSc degree in Engineering and the full course is done in English.
> 
> 2. Is there anyone who got rejected PR applications even though they receive positive feedback for their EOI first?
> 
> My student visa only remains for a few weeks ahead. I was going to apply for TR. But since I received this I directly going to apply for PR. I'm afraid if this one gets rejected I have to leave the country since I don't have a TR.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thank you


1. For functional English, the BSc degree in English is sufficient 
2. No idea 
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

Naniya said:


> Thanks Kundikoi. Can I update it by myself if my agent doesn't agree to do it?





Researcher123 said:


> Hi everyone, Is there any way that nominator send his identity docs directly to immi Deptt rather than I upload it with my visa application. My nominator is a bit of reluctant in sharing his identity docs with me


yes, read through the forum to find out how




Naniya said:


> 2. Is there anyone who got rejected PR applications even though they receive positive feedback for their EOI first?
> 
> My student visa only remains for a few weeks ahead. I was going to apply for TR. But since I received this I directly going to apply for PR. I'm afraid if this one gets rejected I have to leave the country since I don't have a TR.


yes, ~2% of all visa applicants have gotten rejected last time I bothered to look up the stats. This has mostly come down to health / character (integrity) issues so there's nothing to worry about for 98% of UID recipients.


----------



## dkggti

Hi all, is it possible to get an Extension on the FIRST ENTRY ARRIVAL DATE (it is generally One Year from the date of visa grant) of the global talent 858 visa of family members of the main applicant? It will be highly appreciated if someone can comment on it and explain the procedure if possible. Many thanks


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> @Luckyfay Hi…sorry to ask but have u received any response and what date u lodged ur EOI…It seems April is taking forever to process 😒


hi ，I did not get any feedback ,I submit EoI in Apr 16/2021


----------



## avm9

bgt said:


> @Luckyfay Hi…sorry to ask but have u received any response and what date u lodged ur EOI…It seems April is taking forever to process 😒


Actually, this is an automated response and they haven't updated since 21 Sep, 2022. I believe they are not updating frequently.
Message from email: *This automated response was updated on 21 September 2022.*


----------



## Naniya

kundikoi said:


> yes, read through the forum to find out how
> 
> 
> 
> yes, ~2% of all visa applicants have gotten rejected last time I bothered to look up the stats. This has mostly come down to health / character (integrity) issues so there's nothing to worry about for 98% of UID recipients.


Thank you so much knudikoi!


----------



## Naniya

NB said:


> 1. For functional English, the BSc degree in English is sufficient
> 2. No idea
> Cheers


Thank you so much NB!!


----------



## max047

Hi Members,

Today kind of a Happy day and a confusion day for me.

I'm a offshore ,and I have submit my GTI EOI in May 2021 waiting for so long. Last month I got a got offer in Australia and I have submit the 482 visa and last week given the medical and waiting for it to be processed.

Today, I got the acceptance of the GT EOI in Fintech.

What are my options , 

Can I wait for 482 be processes and apply 858 ?
or Can I apply 858 now ?

so much confusion ....


----------



## bgt

max047 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Today kind of a Happy day and a confusion day for me.
> 
> I'm a offshore ,and I have submit my GTI EOI in May 2021 waiting for so long. Last month I got a got offer in Australia and I have submit the 482 visa and last week given the medical and waiting for it to be processed.
> 
> Today, I got the acceptance of the GT EOI in Fintech.
> 
> What are my options ,
> 
> Can I wait for 482 be processes and apply 858 ?
> or Can I apply 858 now ?
> 
> so much confusion ....


Congrats…can you please share your profile


----------



## Menme

Hi All, 

I received an email from the dept which is confusing. First two paragraphs are posted below. Can anyone help me understand this:

"Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent program. Your expression of interest has been successfully identified as relating to a target sector as set out in the relevant ministerial direction.



Please be aware that a successful expression of interest is not an indication that you are eligible for, or will be granted a Global Talent visa. Your EOI has not been considered against Global Talent visa eligibility criteria. Please carefully consider all eligibility criteria before applying for a Global Talent visa."

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

Menme said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from the dept which is confusing. First two paragraphs are posted below. Can anyone help me understand this:
> 
> "Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent program. Your expression of interest has been successfully identified as relating to a target sector as set out in the relevant ministerial direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Please be aware that a successful expression of interest is not an indication that you are eligible for, or will be granted a Global Talent visa. Your EOI has not been considered against Global Talent visa eligibility criteria. Please carefully consider all eligibility criteria before applying for a Global Talent visa."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Hi All, Has anyone received something like this? I'm very anxious on this email as seems unclear to me. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

Attached is the screenshot of the email









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHW

Luckyfay said:


> hi ，I did not get any feedback ,I submit EoI in Apr 16/2021


@Luckyfay Did you receive an identification/reference number when you submitted ?
I submitted my EOI on 30 June 2021. As I remember, When I submitted I only got a message "Successfully submitted". Other than that I haven't gotten any response yet. I came to know that those who recently submitted received a reference/Identification number.

And any method for checking the status of the application? Very much appreciate your feedback.

Good luck !


----------



## bgt

SHW said:


> @Luckyfay Did you receive an identification/reference number when you submitted ?
> I submitted my EOI on 30 June 2021. As I remember, When I submitted I only got a message "Successfully submitted". Other than that I haven't gotten any response yet. I came to know that those who recently submitted received a reference/Identification number.
> 
> And any method for checking the status of the application? Very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Good luck !


I have also applied on 30th June 2021 but only received the message of the screen


----------



## Menme

SHW said:


> @Luckyfay Did you receive an identification/reference number when you submitted ?
> I submitted my EOI on 30 June 2021. As I remember, When I submitted I only got a message "Successfully submitted". Other than that I haven't gotten any response yet. I came to know that those who recently submitted received a reference/Identification number.
> 
> And any method for checking the status of the application? Very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Good luck !


Hi, I don't think we get an application number to track the process (as told by my MARA agent). I just spoke to them now. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

bgt said:


> I have also applied on 30th June 2021 but only received the message of the screen


I guess they have started processing for May-June. I had applied around 30th May 2021. Received an email from the dept 2 days ago.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHW

bgt said:


> I have also applied on 30th June 2021 but only received the message of the screen


Thank you very much for your prompt response.
Good luck, and keep your Fingers crossed.


----------



## SHW

Menme said:


> Hi, I don't think we get an application number to track the process (as told by my MARA agent). I just spoke to them now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response.


----------



## jolly88

ohcomeon said:


> Thank you! There is no word "invitation" in my email. It only mentioned my expression of interest has been successfuly identified as xx sector.


Hi, Any update?


----------



## ohcomeon

jolly88 said:


> Hi, Any update?


yes, that is a new format of invitation letter. @Menme @jolly88 congratz!


----------



## bgt

Menme said:


> I guess they have started processing for May-June. I had applied around 30th May 2021. Received an email from the dept 2 days ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Can you please share ur profile


----------



## Menme

ohcomeon said:


> yes, that is a new format of invitation letter. @Menme @jolly88 congratz!


Hey Thanks much! Just got a response from the GTI officer confirming the same 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bgt

Menme said:


> Hey Thanks much! Just got a response from the GTI officer confirming the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Is auto reply message showing Apr 21 or changed to May 21🤔


----------



## Luckyfay

I submit on Apr 2021, I did not get any feedback whether means I was rejected?


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> I submit on Apr 2021, I did not get any feedback whether means I was rejected?





Luckyfay said:


> I submit on Apr 2021, I did not get any feedback whether means I was rejected?


Will definitely receive the response for the EOI…but I think now they are prioritising offshore candidates 😞


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> Will definitely receive the response for the EOI…but I think now they are prioritising offshore candidates 😞


I am offshore under financial service sector


----------



## Menme

Hi All,

I guess you will receive your EOIs soon.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

bgt said:


> Is auto reply message showing Apr 21 or changed to May 21


Hi, It wasn't an automated response. I forwarded the EOI email to GTI team to check if that is an invitation email or a generic email. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Menme

bgt said:


> Can you please share ur profile


Hey, I am an offshore candidate applied in Circular Economy target sector. I worked with consulting firms and now in a corporate as a regional lead. Salary is above threshold. Applied in May 2021


Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocHarp

tahaguas said:


> On the grant letter it is written, I have multiple entries until 2025 but didn't specify any other thing


What more is there to specify? You are a permanent resident who is entitled to multiple entries until 2025. You can come and go as you please until 2025. After 2025, then you have to worry about the return resident visa.


----------



## Luckyfay

Did anyone submit EOI before 2021May still no any feedback? I checked with my agent they said migration case officer confirmed they processed case 2021May , but they selected some cases , so I am not sure what my case status now ? Anything I can do now ?


----------



## zidane.jsean

Hi everyone! Is it true that for GTV, there's no expiration for EOIs anymore? Previously, EOIs had an expiration date of 12 months. Any evidence or announcement link to support the same?


----------



## VadZhen

Luckyfay said:


> Did anyone submit EOI before 2021May still no any feedback? I checked with my agent they said migration case officer confirmed they processed case 2021May , but they selected some cases , so I am not sure what my case status now ? Anything I can do now ?


The automatic response from Global Talent mailbox says that they are still with April 2021 EOI. Just checked.


----------



## Luckyfay

VadZhen said:


> The automatic response from Global Talent mailbox says that they are still with April 2021 EOI. Just checked.


Thanks for your message , seem the hope is very slim now ,since new place for GTI is 5000 only now


----------



## SamSil

Hi All, Does any one receive the *automated reply from Global Talent email address*, when you update your profile with documents. I mean in the *last 5 days*? In my case I didn't receive it when I updated it yesterday. Usually they send it within 1 hour, after the update through an email... Thanks


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> Thanks for your message , seem the hope is very slim now ,since new place for GTI is 5000 only now


Not sure but I have not seen anyone receiving rejection after waiting for more than 12 months…hopefully we will get the invite


----------



## Luckyfay

bgt said:


> Not sure but I have not seen anyone receiving rejection after waiting for more than 12 months…hopefully we will get the invite


My friends waiting for 12month and got rejection ,in the end he choose another agent to re-submit EoI ,and got visa last week ,since he got the job offer in his new EOI , he is offshore under fintech sector


----------



## VadZhen

SamSil said:


> Hi All, Does any one receive the *automated reply from Global Talent email address*, when you update your profile with documents. I mean in the *last 5 days*? In my case I didn't receive it when I updated it yesterday. Usually they send it within 1 hour, after the update through an email... Thanks


 Just look 2 messages above - I checked yesterday and got response in max 10 minutes


----------



## VadZhen

Luckyfay said:


> My friends waiting for 12month and got rejection ,in the end he choose another agent to re-submit EoI ,and got visa last week ,since he got the job offer in his new EOI , he is offshore under fintech sector


My EOI was submitted in September 2021, I am a bit frustrated about the processing time. I am already tending to apply EB1-A if nothing changes.


----------



## Luckyfay

Since the approved amount is only 5000 now ,so they are not in a hurry to process now 


VadZhen said:


> My EOI was submitted in September 2021, I am a bit frustrated about the processing time. I am already tending to apply EB1-A if nothing changes.


----------



## bgt




----------



## tihom

Menme said:


> Hi All, Has anyone received something like this? I'm very anxious on this email as seems unclear to me. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I think this is same for all who are successful. I received the same. I guess just use the reference number, code and sector to apply for the visa.


----------



## tihom

Hi, I have a question regarding addition of partner on 858 visa. I received successful EOI email and I'm planning to apply for the visa. I'm also planning to get married in about 6 months, I'm not sure if I should wait and get married and apply for the visa together or will it be too late? How easy is it to add parent later? Please respond if any one has the same situation or any idea about this situation. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## VadZhen

bgt said:


> View attachment 102521


Thank you!


----------



## VadZhen

bgt said:


> View attachment 102521


Thank you!


Luckyfay said:


> I submit on Apr 2021, I did not get any feedback whether means I was rejected?


Any updates ?


----------



## Luckyfay

VadZhen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Any updates ?


No any update , I checked with my agent ,he said migration just jumped to pick up some cases


----------



## VadZhen

Luckyfay said:


> No any update , I checked with my agent ,he said migration just jumped to pick up some cases


Write to GT office about what is going on with your case. They must explain. You have a right because your queue has gone. Do not forget to add the passport number


----------



## Luckyfay

VadZhen said:


> Write to GT office about what is going on with your case. They must explain. You have a right because your queue has gone. Do not forget to add the passport number


Thank you ,what’s your status?


----------



## VadZhen

Luckyfay said:


> Thank you ,what’s your status?


My status is Sept 2021. Waiting. I tried to request priority processing , but it was not successful due to not meeting high income threshold. At least, GT officer said that my profile looks good for it, but denied on the stage requesting income information. Anyway, all my requests were considered or addressed


----------



## c.s.yu

Hi Friends,

My GTI visa was granted last week. I have several questions and hopefully someone here can help. 

1. The first entry of validation trip must be within a year. It might not be convenient for me to travel within a year, do I need to write to home affairs to get a permission? How should I do? 

2. During the validation trip (whether within a year or afterwards), do I need to visit a city Council or other government affiliates to validate myself? This trip is only a few days, as I am planning to migrate a few years later.

3. Is the GTI visa holder (global talent independent pathway) entitled to the special arrangement for citizenship application? Normally, a permanent resident needs to live in AU for 4 years before applying, but I heard GTI is entitled to 480 days within 4 years. 

Thank you for answering.


----------



## NB

c.s.yu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My GTI visa was granted last week. I have several questions and hopefully someone here can help.
> 
> 1. The first entry of validation trip must be within a year. It might not be convenient for me to travel within a year, do I need to write to home affairs to get a permission? How should I do?
> 
> 2. During the validation trip (whether within a year or afterwards), do I need to visit a city Council or other government affiliates to validate myself? This trip is only a few days, as I am planning to migrate a few years later.
> 
> 3. Is the GTI visa holder (global talent independent pathway) entitled to the special arrangement for citizenship application? Normally, a permanent resident needs to live in AU for 4 years before applying, but I heard GTI is entitled to 480 days within 4 years.
> 
> Thank you for answering.


1. You can apply for waiver of the IED, giving your circumstances
Usually DHA accepts it and waives it
2. You have to just cross the immigration desk at any airport in Australia and you can thereafter leave Australia even by the next flight if you so desire. You dont have to visit any office or stay for a minimum period to validate the entry
Cheers


----------



## c.s.yu

NB said:


> 1. You can apply for waiver of the IED, giving your circumstances
> Usually DHA accepts it and waives it
> 2. You have to just cross the immigration desk at any airport in Australia and you can thereafter leave Australia even by the next flight if you so desire. You dont have to visit any office or stay for a minimum period to validate the entry
> Cheers


Thank you for your answers


----------



## kbsk

c.s.yu said:


> 3. Is the GTI visa holder (global talent independent pathway) entitled to the special arrangement for citizenship application? Normally, a permanent resident needs to live in AU for 4 years before applying, but I heard GTI is entitled to 480 days within 4 years.
> 
> Thank you for answering.


NOT for the GTI visa. The 480days rule is for DTV or GTV as per the link



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#Eligibility




> in association with a person’s Distinguished Talent visa (DTV) or Global Talent visa (GTV). This needs to have been processed under the Distinguished Talent pathway(that is, the person was not invited by the Department to apply for their visa). The work needs to be in the following areas:
> 
> academia and research
> the arts
> a profession
> a sport


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

Greetings to everyone, 

*Finally, I got a successful GTI invitation (Infrastructure Sector). *

1st EOI submitted in August 2020, rejected in Mar'2021

2nd EOI submitted in May 2021, successful invitation in Nov 2022 

Updated few documents during the process.

Profile
Work as Senior Project Planner in Australia (Tier 1 Construction Organization (MNC)
Previously, worked as Principal Project Planner in Saudi Arabia ( American MNC)
Doctorate in Business Management ( close to completion)
Masters in Business Research, Master in Operations, Master in Mechanical Engineering, and Bachelor in Engineering.
Patents: 7 Nos
Publications: More than 10

Salary : higher than the High Income threshold 

*Can someone please let me know the validity of this invitation?*

I am asking this because I am in 491 VISA and need to wait for some time as per the legislative requirement of 491 VISA (Clause 858.213)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## NB

HI_NT_AUS said:


> Greetings to everyone,
> 
> *Finally, I got a successful GTI invitation (Infrastructure Sector). *
> 
> 1st EOI submitted in August 2020, rejected in Mar'2021
> 
> 2nd EOI submitted in May 2021, successful invitation in Nov 2022
> 
> Updated few documents during the process.
> 
> Profile
> Work as Senior Project Planner in Australia (Tier 1 Construction Organization (MNC)
> Previously, worked as Principal Project Planner in Saudi Arabia ( American MNC)
> Doctorate in Business Management ( close to completion)
> Masters in Business Research, Master in Operations, Master in Mechanical Engineering, and Bachelor in Engineering.
> Patents: 7 Nos
> Publications: More than 10
> 
> Salary : higher than the High Income threshold
> 
> *Can someone please let me know the validity of this invitation?*
> 
> I am asking this because I am in 491 VISA and need to wait for some time as per the legislative requirement of 491 VISA (Clause 858.213)
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congratulations 
When do you complete 3 years under 491 ?
Cheers


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

NB said:


> Congratulations
> When do you complete 3 years under 491 ?
> Cheers


January 2025


----------



## NB

HI_NT_AUS said:


> January 2025


You can try to get a waiver, as you have got an invite under GTi
Ask the agent if that’s possible
Cheers


----------



## tihom

HI_NT_AUS said:


> Greetings to everyone,
> 
> *Finally, I got a successful GTI invitation (Infrastructure Sector). *
> 
> 1st EOI submitted in August 2020, rejected in Mar'2021
> 
> 2nd EOI submitted in May 2021, successful invitation in Nov 2022
> 
> Updated few documents during the process.
> 
> Profile
> Work as Senior Project Planner in Australia (Tier 1 Construction Organization (MNC)
> Previously, worked as Principal Project Planner in Saudi Arabia ( American MNC)
> Doctorate in Business Management ( close to completion)
> Masters in Business Research, Master in Operations, Master in Mechanical Engineering, and Bachelor in Engineering.
> Patents: 7 Nos
> Publications: More than 10
> 
> Salary : higher than the High Income threshold
> 
> *Can someone please let me know the validity of this invitation?*
> 
> I am asking this because I am in 491 VISA and need to wait for some time as per the legislative requirement of 491 VISA (Clause 858.213)
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Hi, I think they have removed the 12 months timeline/deadline recently to apply for the visa. Also, I just have a general question to ask you. Did you receive EOI successful email with reference identifier and code or does your email specifically mentions that you are invited? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## HI_NT_AUS

tihom said:


> Hi, I think they have removed the 12 months timeline/deadline recently to apply for the visa. Also, I just have a general question to ask you. Did you receive EOI successful email with reference identifier and code or does your email specifically mentions that you are invited? Please clarify. Thanks.


Yes, 
I received the *Reference Identifier & the Code *
and the letter also states 

*Your expression of interest has been successfully identified as relating to a target sector as set out in ministerial direction. *


I also think that 12 months timeline/ deadline is removed but unable to get the official statement


----------



## safaria2022

Hello friends, I am a beginner here as well as in applying for the GTI. I would raise a question about need for skills assessment in two different fields at the same time. A part of my skills goes back to pure professional and managerial insurance expertise (Insurance business as Financial Services) and the other part to insurance business analysis and technology (InsurTech). While my qualification is in Business management (Finance). Apparently, I have to apply for the first part of skills with VETASSESS and for the second with ACS. Is that usual? How to handle such a challenge? Should I apply only with one of them? Thanks.


----------



## DocHarp

safaria2022 said:


> Hello friends, I am a beginner here as well as in applying for the GTI. I would raise a question about need for skills assessment in two different fields at the same time. A part of my skills goes back to pure professional and managerial insurance expertise (Insurance business as Financial Services) and the other part to insurance business analysis and technology (InsurTech). While my qualification is in Business management (Finance). Apparently, I have to apply for the first part of skills with VETASSESS and for the second with ACS. Is that usual? How to handle such a challenge? Should I apply only with one of them? Thanks.


A skills assessment is not required for the GTI visa.


----------



## bejoybkn1

Sharing for the benefit of others.

I have received my GTI invitation on October 13th
EOI was lodged on 18th August.
Profile is Digi Tech / N/W Engineering/Architecture 
Sponsor is an Australian PR

So it took almost 2 months to receive the invite.
currently in the process of lodging PR application and will share here once granted.


----------



## Amanda_GTI

khushabivet said:


> Received the golden email today, AlhumduLILAH.
> 
> Here is the timeline and my profile: PhD in Veterinary Science (Jan 2021 from Australian Uni). 20 publications (including 11 as first author in Q1), 1 book chapter, gold medals in undergraduate and masters, 15 awards, 2 grants, 25 conference/invited talks. Currently lecturer at a university in Australia
> 
> First EOI: 27 Aug 2020 (post thesis submission)
> Rejected: 30 April 2021 (probably due to policy change)
> 
> 2nd EOI: End of June 2021
> Request for priority: 24 May 2022
> Approved priority support: 1st June 2022
> 
> Received UID: 7 July 2022
> 
> Applied for VISA: 30-07-2022
> Medical: 31-07-2022
> 
> S56 for polio vaccine: 15 Aug (provided same day)
> 
> Visa grant: 2-09-2022


Would you pls mind share how to request for the Priority Processing?


----------



## safaria2022

DocHarp said:


> A skills assessment is not required for the GTI visa.



Thank you DocHarp. I reviewed the texts once more. You are absolutely right. Thank you again.


----------



## Luckyfay

Seek help for all friends
Bad news , I got reject mail after 1.6 years waiting under financial service and fintech sector , but really benefit and got some useful message from this forum 

Just seek you help and advice sincerely :
1.Is that possible that I re-submit one new EOI under same sector ? Anyone have similar experience ? 
2. Any successful person here can share your profile under financial sector ?
3.any common suggestion can give me ?

thank you all


----------



## bgt

Luckyfay said:


> Seek help for all friends
> Bad news , I got reject mail after 1.6 years waiting under financial service and fintech sector , but really benefit and got some useful message from this forum
> 
> Just seek you help and advice sincerely :
> 1.Is that possible that I re-submit one new EOI under same sector ? Anyone have similar experience ?
> 2. Any successful person here can share your profile under financial sector ?
> 3.any common suggestion can give me ?
> 
> thank you all


Sorry to hear that…but it’s really unfair that they are rejecting after holding the application for so long 😞


----------



## c.s.yu

Hi, I have a question for the initial entry date. If my validation trip will only be a few days, do I need to apply for the Tax File Number? It is for sure that I won't be in AU for 28 days for the first trip. When do I start to be considered as a Tax resident?


----------



## VadZhen

Luckyfay said:


> Seek help for all friends
> Bad news , I got reject mail after 1.6 years waiting under financial service and fintech sector , but really benefit and got some useful message from this forum
> 
> Just seek you help and advice sincerely :
> 1.Is that possible that I re-submit one new EOI under same sector ? Anyone have similar experience ?
> 2. Any successful person here can share your profile under financial sector ?
> 3.any common suggestion can give me ?
> 
> thank you all


 bad news indeed, especially since they took your EOI so long. However, a negative result is also a result. Now you can consider and try other ways. If you have a desire to wait for such a long time with repeated GT EOI again, ok, you just do it, but I recommend consulting with an immigration lawyer so as to check your credentials and the application design. Good luck and keep us in touch.


----------



## rrsingh

Do we need to submit Functional English proof at the time of submitting EOI ? 
Same question for health and character requirement ?


----------



## NB

rrsingh said:


> Do we need to submit Functional English proof at the time of submitting EOI ?
> Same question for health and character requirement ?


During EOI, you need no evidence of functional English or health or character 
All those come into play after you get the invite
Cheers


----------



## rrsingh

Thanks NB.
How about 
a. Spouse details like spouse Passport and marriage certificate , - If not, are we suppose to show that we have family at EOI stage ? 
b. Proof of financial independence, like bank account 
Are these also to be provided after Invite ?


----------



## kundikoi

rrsingh said:


> Thanks NB.
> How about
> a. Spouse details like spouse Passport and marriage certificate , - If not, are we suppose to show that we have family at EOI stage ?
> b. Proof of financial independence, like bank account
> Are these also to be provided after Invite ?


you'd do well to either read this whole thread or the EOI requirements on DHA's own website mate, all of these + then some are laid out quite clearly over there


----------



## rrsingh

kundikoi said:


> you'd do well to either read this whole thread or the EOI requirements on DHA's own website mate, all of these + then some are laid out quite clearly over there


Thanks. I am going through the pages. However it will be really helpful to just know if your dependent (spouse) visa also gets processed together as a single application ? or Spouse is processed separately.


----------



## kundikoi

rrsingh said:


> Thanks. I am going through the pages. However it will be really helpful to just know if your dependent (spouse) visa also gets processed together as a single application ? or Spouse is processed separately.


how and why is this more relevant to you than the actual EOI requirements? which are spelled out quite clearly at that? the majority of the applicants don't even get to the application stage these days.


----------



## rrsingh

kundikoi said:


> how and why is this more relevant to you than the actual EOI requirements? which are spelled out quite clearly at that? the majority of the applicants don't even get to the application stage these days.


I have my personal reasons. EOI requirements are also important , but I am quite clear on those.
Thanks


----------



## NB

rrsingh said:


> Thanks. I am going through the pages. However it will be really helpful to just know if your dependent (spouse) visa also gets processed together as a single application ? or Spouse is processed separately.


The spouse visa is processed along with the primary applicant 
So either both get it or none
Cheers


----------



## NB

rrsingh said:


> Thanks NB.
> How about
> a. Spouse details like spouse Passport and marriage certificate , - If not, are we suppose to show that we have family at EOI stage ?
> b. Proof of financial independence, like bank account
> Are these also to be provided after Invite ?


All these evidence you have to give after invite
If you give wrong information in the EOI, your application is liable to be rejected when you get the invite and apply
Cheers


----------



## rrsingh

NB said:


> The spouse visa is processed along with the primary applicant
> So either both get it or none
> Cheers


Thanks for the help NB


----------



## bgt

Received reply for my FOI


----------



## rrsingh

himagiri19 said:


> Today I received S56 requests on below categories, can anyone please guide me on how to proceed as I've submitted all the necessary documents from in the Visa application as I had submitted in my EOI
> 
> 1. Evidence of international recognition and record of achievement
> I've submitted all the awards and other documents from the docs I submitted in EOI
> 
> 2. Evidence that you are still prominent
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 3. Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community
> Please suggest what documents i can further submit
> 
> 4. Ability to obtain future employment
> I'll send future employment letters and contract
> 
> My health examination is cleared
> 
> As I wait for PCC, please let me know how to proceed.
> 
> Target sector - Fintech
> Invitation received - 24-Mar
> Visa application submitted - 26-Mar


Hi,
I am also from Fintech sector about to apply for my EOI, Can you expand on what you provided as "Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community" and "Evidence that you are still prominent" please


----------



## VadiZhen

bgt said:


> Received reply for my FOI
> 
> View attachment 102603


Thank you for providing this information. It seems not to be overloaded, but, sure, it will be more useful if we know what the speed of processing EOIs is so as to predict our time.


----------



## Hero_H

Dear all, 
Greetings, 
I am trying to submit my EOI, but I am receiving an error that says "An unexpected error occurred", as shown. 
I tried to compress the documents and change the browser, but the problem remains. 
I am wondering if someone can help me in this regard.


----------



## SamSil

Hi All,

Are they still Processing the May applications or Has any June applicant received an invitation (without priority processing)?

Thank you


----------



## Researcher1

Hi folks!

I have a question that does not appear to have been addressed anywhere on this forum.

This year, I completed a PhD in Management (subfields engineering education and engineering management) in a G8 Australian university. I have publications in management field and also in educational technology field. I have bachelor's and master's degrees in engineering (excellent grades)

My PhD research is relevant to the education sector. It is also relevant to other global talent sectors: like infrastructure, digitech, circular economy.

My questions are:
1) Can my nominator be a professor of management regardless of which sector I apply in? Or do I need a nominator who is a professor of education to apply in education sector, or a professor of digitech to apply in digitech sector (I only know people in academia).

2) Am I okay to apply under education and mention the relevance of my research to other GT sectors? Or do I need to apply under one of the alternative sectors? Management is not a GT sector, but research in management is typically relevant to all the other sectors.

I'd appreciate your suggestions!

Thanks

R


----------



## kundikoi

Researcher1 said:


> I have a question that does not appear to have been addressed anywhere on this forum.


it has - multiple times. GTI is most certainly the one visa type where it pays to put one's eggs all into one basket.


----------



## Researcher1

kundikoi said:


> it has - multiple times. GTI is most certainly the one visa type where it pays to put one's eggs all into one basket.


Hi kundikoi,

Please could you help me with a link to the places where the question was addressed on the forum. I seem to have missed it.

Thanks!
R.


----------



## harsha4.as

Menme said:


> Hi All, I received an email from the dept which is confusing. First two paragraphs are posted below. Can anyone help me understand this: "Thank you for expressing an interest in the Global Talent program. Your expression of interest has been successfully identified as relating to a target sector as set out in the relevant ministerial direction. Please be aware that a successful expression of interest is not an indication that you are eligible for, or will be granted a Global Talent visa. Your EOI has not been considered against Global Talent visa eligibility criteria. Please carefully consider all eligibility criteria before applying for a Global Talent visa." Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


 May I know what happed after you got this email


----------



## Menme

harsha4.as said:


> May I know what happed after you got this email


Hi, It was the Invitation to apply only. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha4.as

Menme said:


> Hi, It was the Invitation to apply only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Could you please elaborate on what to apply? I applied for EOI Aug 2022 and I got the above-mentioned reply yesterday. What are the next steps?


----------



## Menme

harsha4.as said:


> Could you please elaborate on what to apply? I applied for EOI Aug 2022 and I got the above-mentioned reply yesterday. What are the next steps?


Hi, Use the details to login to immi account and proceed for visa application 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha4.as

Menme said:


> Hi, Use the details to login to immi account and proceed for visa application
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


thanks for the response. 

Can someone please tell me what is the chances of getting a VISA once we have the Invitation to apply?


----------



## HMVV_sg

harsha4.as said:


> Could you please elaborate on what to apply? I applied for EOI Aug 2022 and I got the above-mentioned reply yesterday. What are the next steps?


Hi Harsha, would you mind sharing your profile? Thanks


----------



## rrsingh

Hi All,
does having a Australia Visitor visa rejection impact the Global Talent Visa application ? 

I saw a condition which says :









a. Now does it mean even if I have previous *Visitor Visa application* rejected , i cannot apply for Global Talent Visa 858 ?
b. what if i dont have a previous rejections, and while 858 is still in process, i apply for visitor visa and it got rejected, will that anyhow impact my 858 application ?


----------



## Roan

Hi, 

Can someone share a copy of their Form 1000 and had a successful application in DigiTech?

Thanks

Roan


----------



## bgt

Which month EOI is processing now ?


----------



## SamSil

bgt said:


> Which month EOI is processing now ?


They have started June now ...... Fingers crossed


----------



## bgt

SamSil said:


> They have started June now ...... Fingers crossed


They have updated the automatic response ?. I wish new yr will be really happy 😃


----------



## VadiZhen

SamSil said:


> They have started June now ...... Fingers crossed


Thanks! The best news indeed!


----------



## SamSil

bgt said:


> They have updated the automatic response ?. I wish new yr will be really happy 😃


Yes they have done it yesterday.... Hopefully we will hear some good news. When did you apply?


----------



## cbroadfo

Hey Folks - Got my Grant this morning.

This forum has been very useful as part of my investigation and seeing my profile against others but also understanding what requirements are to get accepted. Want to give my timeline which I found very useful reading..

My Profile

Offshore - UK
Sector - DigiTech
Experience - 20 years - Investment banking 
Expertise - Programme management - Cloud/Transformation 
Applied - Aug 2021
Changed agents in Sep 2022 as my previous agents not assisting for advice
Oct 2022 - gathering additional info (key thing a letter from recruiters saying my profile is needed and Australia nad earning above $160k in Oz) and then agent wrote asking for priority processing
Oct 22 - Priority processing agreed within 36 hours
Oct 22 - Application submitted
Nov 22 - Police checks and medicals done myself and family
7th Dec - Visa Grant

Now need too plan the move 😀

Good luck everyone.


----------



## bgt

SamSil said:


> They have started June now ...... Fingers crossed


Thank you


----------



## tihom

Hi All, 

I have a question regarding addition of spouse on PR application. I am in Australia and my wife is in India. Can I add her on my Global talent visa (PR) application with her being overseas? We recently got married and she does not have any Australian visa yet. I am going to apply for visa now and just wanted to know if there is any issue with adding spouse who is overseas when I am applying in Australia. 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## NB

tihom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding addition of spouse on PR application. I am in Australia and my wife is in India. Can I add her on my Global talent visa (PR) application with her being overseas? We recently got married and she does not have any Australian visa yet. I am going to apply for visa now and just wanted to know if there is any issue with adding spouse who is overseas when I am applying in Australia.
> Thanks in advance for any help.


This will not be an issue
You will have to provide evidence that it’s a genuine marriage which becomes difficult when you are recently married and living apart
Cheers


----------



## VickyBhatia

Hello all

I am going to apply for visa. Currently I am living in abroad and my family in my home country. Is it possible to have and submit health examination for me and my family from different places?


----------



## tihom

NB said:


> This will not be an issue
> You will have to provide evidence that it’s a genuine marriage which becomes difficult when you are recently married and living apart
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. I hope having wedding photos and marriage certificate will be enough to prove a genuine marriage. Please suggest if you have any other suggestions regarding additional evidence I should supply. Thanks.


----------



## rrsingh

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> does having a Australia Visitor visa rejection impact the Global Talent Visa application ?
> 
> I saw a condition which says :
> View attachment 102716
> 
> 
> a. Now does it mean even if I have previous *Visitor Visa application* rejected , i cannot apply for Global Talent Visa 858 ?
> b. what if i dont have a previous rejections, and while 858 is still in process, i apply for visitor visa and it got rejected, will that anyhow impact my 858 application ?


please experts , can you advise on this ?

Also, does Visa cancellation or Visa refusal condition mentioned above (screenshot) is in regards to JUST the Australian visa, right ?


----------



## chaudu

cbroadfo said:


> Hey Folks - Got my Grant this morning.
> 
> This forum has been very useful as part of my investigation and seeing my profile against others but also understanding what requirements are to get accepted. Want to give my timeline which I found very useful reading..
> 
> My Profile
> 
> Offshore - UK
> Sector - DigiTech
> Experience - 20 years - Investment banking
> Expertise - Programme management - Cloud/Transformation
> Applied - Aug 2021
> Changed agents in Sep 2022 as my previous agents not assisting for advice
> Oct 2022 - gathering additional info (key thing a letter from recruiters saying my profile is needed and Australia nad earning above $160k in Oz) and then agent wrote asking for priority processing
> Oct 22 - Priority processing agreed within 36 hours
> Oct 22 - Application submitted
> Nov 22 - Police checks and medicals done myself and family
> 7th Dec - Visa Grant
> 
> Now need too plan the move 😀
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 Hi *cbroadfo,*

May I know your agent contact please, I may need their help for priority processing as well.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## brit2aussie

Hi all,

I am awaiting for 24 days after providing S56 information. Has anyone waited that long after S56? I know this waiting time varies case by case, but do you think I should get in touch with GTI officer to ask for the timeline? 

My timeline so far

Application submitted: 13 Oct 2022
S56 request for PCC and health check: 24 Oct 2022
Health check and S56 documents submitted: 16 Nov 2022

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rrsingh

rrsingh said:


> please experts , can you advise on this ?
> 
> Also, does Visa cancellation or Visa refusal condition mentioned above (screenshot) is in regards to JUST the Australian visa, right ?


Anyone please


----------



## tihom

Hi All, 

Can we check about the 858 quota allocations for 2022-23? Is there any way we can check how many visas have been granted? Please share the link if you can. Thanks.


----------



## vincentleung

Hi everyone,
When I am lodging my Global Talent Visa, there are some questions regarding previous Australian visa application and the Visa Grant Numbers. I have got a few questions, could anyone advise?

For the question "Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?", if I have applied for multiple visas before, should I fill in the latest one? There is just one box for Australian visa grant number, so I can only fill in one.
For the purpose of "previous visa application", does ETA (Electronic Travel Authority) count as a visa application?
There isn't a Visa Grant Number for an ETA, so if I have only applied for ETA before, should I just leave the Visa Grant Number field blank even if I select "Yes" for the question "Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?", assuming ETA is considered a type of Australian visa?
Thank you very much!


----------



## amit12chaubey

cbroadfo said:


> Hey Folks - Got my Grant this morning.
> 
> This forum has been very useful as part of my investigation and seeing my profile against others but also understanding what requirements are to get accepted. Want to give my timeline which I found very useful reading..
> 
> My Profile
> 
> Offshore - UK
> Sector - DigiTech
> Experience - 20 years - Investment banking
> Expertise - Programme management - Cloud/Transformation
> Applied - Aug 2021
> Changed agents in Sep 2022 as my previous agents not assisting for advice
> Oct 2022 - gathering additional info (key thing a letter from recruiters saying my profile is needed and Australia nad earning above $160k in Oz) and then agent wrote asking for priority processing
> Oct 22 - Priority processing agreed within 36 hours
> Oct 22 - Application submitted
> Nov 22 - Police checks and medicals done myself and family
> 7th Dec - Visa Grant
> 
> Now need too plan the move 😀
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Hi, May i know how to get the letter from recruiters ??


----------



## himagiri19

rrsingh said:


> Hi,
> I am also from Fintech sector about to apply for my EOI, Can you expand on what you provided as "Evidence of being an asset to the Australian community" and "Evidence that you are still prominent" please


Sorry for the late reply, You can put the details in bullet points as below
1. How payments or Fintech knowledge is important in Australian Fintech sector. Articles from RBA, other sources can be linked.
2. Number of opportunities available in your field and the demand in SEEK and LinkedIn 
3. How your skills are crucial in Australian Fintech community.

These are some of the key highlights I had mentioned


----------



## DocHarp

tihom said:


> Thanks for your response. I hope having wedding photos and marriage certificate will be enough to prove a genuine marriage. Please suggest if you have any other suggestions regarding additional evidence I should supply. Thanks.


That is not sufficient as it does not prove that it was a genuine relationship or wedding (versus marrying for a visa). I don’t have specific advice for a solution but I do suggest you read through this forum from the beginning as I remember this being discussed many times.


----------



## DocHarp

vincentleung said:


> Hi everyone,
> When I am lodging my Global Talent Visa, there are some questions regarding previous Australian visa application and the Visa Grant Numbers. I have got a few questions, could anyone advise?
> 
> For the question "Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?", if I have applied for multiple visas before, should I fill in the latest one? There is just one box for Australian visa grant number, so I can only fill in one.
> For the purpose of "previous visa application", does ETA (Electronic Travel Authority) count as a visa application?
> There isn't a Visa Grant Number for an ETA, so if I have only applied for ETA before, should I just leave the Visa Grant Number field blank even if I select "Yes" for the question "Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number from a previous visa application?", assuming ETA is considered a type of Australian visa?
> Thank you very much!


1. I put the most recent application number. 
2. I wouldn’t think so but I’m not sure about this. 
3. They are asking specifically about a grant number. if you don’t have a visa grant number from a previous application, then you should not answer yes.


----------



## DocHarp

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> does having a Australia Visitor visa rejection impact the Global Talent Visa application ?
> 
> I saw a condition which says :
> View attachment 102716
> 
> 
> a. Now does it mean even if I have previous *Visitor Visa application* rejected , i cannot apply for Global Talent Visa 858 ?
> b. what if i dont have a previous rejections, and while 858 is still in process, i apply for visitor visa and it got rejected, will that anyhow impact my 858 application ?


This seems like a good question for which to consult an immigration agent (the actual experts) and report back to let us know what you’ve learned. I am not an expert or an immigration agent but I would assume that a refused visa does not necessarily _automatically_ disqualify you but it might, depending on the specific circumstances surrounding the refusal. Being refused a visa, even a visitor visa, definitely won’t be a positive thing but I’m not sure the process if you’re refused after you’ve been invited for the 858 and submitted/ paid for your application. 



rrsingh said:


> please experts , can you advise on this ?
> 
> Also, does Visa cancellation or Visa refusal condition mentioned above (screenshot) is in regards to JUST the Australian visa, right ?


I think I remember the visa application specifically asking something along the lines of whether I’ve been refused a visa, overstayed a visa, or had a visa canceled in any country so I don’t think it’s Australia only but the application: guidelines should specify.


----------



## DocHarp

VickyBhatia said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am going to apply for visa. Currently I am living in abroad and my family in my home country. Is it possible to have and submit health examination for me and my family from different places?


Simple question for Google or the DHA website. Nothing says you need to have it in the same place.


----------



## bgt

Any recent invite for EOI submitted in June 21…. They are processing June 21 but I don’t see any messages on grants ?


----------



## Ladmana

I’m curious if they have closed for holidays.
The whole priority processing is making the processing time unpredictable. At first I thought it is reserved for geniune urgency but it’s not. They should clearly lay out the criteria for priority processing.


----------



## 2017

My EOI was submitted mid June 2021 and I got invitation on Monday 19 Dec 2022. A friend of mine submitted EOI around one week earlier than me and he got notification last Monday 17 Dec 2022. So I think that are actually processing.


----------



## bgt

2017 said:


> My EOI was submitted mid June 2021 and I got invitation on Monday 19 Dec 2022. A friend of mine submitted EOI around one week earlier than me and he got notification last Monday 17 Dec 2022. So I think that are actually processing.


Congrats…Happy to know that all got positive outcome…I submitted mine on 28th June ….can you please share the profile and sector details 😊


----------



## 2017

bgt said:


> Congrats…Happy to know that all got positive outcome…I submitted mine on 28th June ….can you please share the profile and sector details 😊


phd graduated July last year in mechanical engineering. Few papers.Currently working in Aus with salary below threshold. Sector Advance Manufacturing.


----------



## Ram K

I got my EOI successful email on 9 December 2021. Submitted in June 2021. Please guide me for the next step for visa application. What is the successful rate?


----------



## alip33bau

Ram K said:


> I got my EOI successful email on 9 December 2021. Submitted in June 2021. Please guide me for the next step for visa application. What is the successful rate?


Hi, Can you please mention your EOI submission date and a brief profile and sector (onshore/offshore), if possible? Thanks. I submitted my EOI 30 th June 2021 and waiting.


----------



## alip33bau

bgt said:


> Congrats…Happy to know that all got positive outcome…I submitted mine on 28th June ….can you please share the profile and sector details 😊


Hi, did you get your outcomes? I submitted my EOI 30 th June 2021 and waiting.


----------



## bgt

alip33bau said:


> Hi, Can you please mention your EOI submission date and a brief profile and sector (onshore/offshore), if possible? Thanks. I submitted my EOI 30 th June 2021 and waiting.


I submitted mine on 28th June 21and waiting now…pls let me know if u get any response.


----------



## rli

I submitted EOI on 23rd Jun 21 and waiting. Fintech. Seems no Christmas surprise......


----------



## bgt

rli said:


> I submitted EOI on 23rd Jun 21 and waiting. Fintech. Seems no Christmas surprise......


Pls let us know when u receive the outcome 👍


----------



## rajarun12

Could you please help with below questions: 
1. Do they need Skill assessment or PTE score or any such thing for 858 visa type ? 
2. Is there a difference in 189 or 858 visa type once you land in Australia ?


----------



## rajarun12

cbroadfo said:


> Hey Folks - Got my Grant this morning.
> 
> This forum has been very useful as part of my investigation and seeing my profile against others but also understanding what requirements are to get accepted. Want to give my timeline which I found very useful reading..
> 
> My Profile
> 
> Offshore - UK
> Sector - DigiTech
> Experience - 20 years - Investment banking
> Expertise - Programme management - Cloud/Transformation
> Applied - Aug 2021
> Changed agents in Sep 2022 as my previous agents not assisting for advice
> Oct 2022 - gathering additional info (key thing a letter from recruiters saying my profile is needed and Australia nad earning above $160k in Oz) and then agent wrote asking for priority processing
> Oct 22 - Priority processing agreed within 36 hours
> Oct 22 - Application submitted
> Nov 22 - Police checks and medicals done myself and family
> 7th Dec - Visa Grant
> 
> Now need too plan the move 😀
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Is it possible for you to share the form 100 sample as it will help others ?


----------



## NB

rajarun12 said:


> Could you please help with below questions:
> 1. Do they need Skill assessment or PTE score or any such thing for 858 visa type ?
> 2. Is there a difference in 189 or 858 visa type once you land in Australia ?


2. Once you land, there is no difference whatsoever between 189 and 858
Cheers


----------



## rajarun12

cbroadfo said:


> Hey Folks - Got my Grant this morning.
> 
> This forum has been very useful as part of my investigation and seeing my profile against others but also understanding what requirements are to get accepted. Want to give my timeline which I found very useful reading..
> 
> My Profile
> 
> Offshore - UK
> Sector - DigiTech
> Experience - 20 years - Investment banking
> Expertise - Programme management - Cloud/Transformation
> Applied - Aug 2021
> Changed agents in Sep 2022 as my previous agents not assisting for advice
> Oct 2022 - gathering additional info (key thing a letter from recruiters saying my profile is needed and Australia nad earning above $160k in Oz) and then agent wrote asking for priority processing
> Oct 22 - Priority processing agreed within 36 hours
> Oct 22 - Application submitted
> Nov 22 - Police checks and medicals done myself and family
> 7th Dec - Visa Grant
> 
> Now need too plan the move 😀
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Could you please help in understanding what did you use to show international recognized artifacts ?


----------



## Amanda_GTI

Hi Mates, anyone knows the Xmas break of DHA? When will they back to work?


----------



## Ram K

alip33bau said:


> Hi, Can you please mention your EOI submission date and a brief profile and sector (onshore/offshore), if possible? Thanks. I submitted my EOI 30 th June 2021 and waiting.



PhD with 15 years experience (research and education, publications, 3 patents and PhD supervision), Advanced manufacturing


----------



## NB

Amanda_GTI said:


> Hi Mates, anyone knows the Xmas break of DHA? When will they back to work?


In full force from 9th Jan
Partially from 4/5th Jan
Cheers


----------



## Ram K

NB said:


> In full force from 9th Jan
> Partially from 4/5th Jan
> Cheers


Please advise me on visa process after EOI acceptance


----------



## NB

Ram K said:


> Please advise me on visa process after EOI acceptance


You apply in Immiaccount 
There are many videos on YouTube which explain the process
Cheers


----------



## kundikoi

Ram K said:


> Please advise me on visa process after EOI acceptance


Reading the EOI acceptance letter in full is a good start


----------



## YASEER2020

Hi mates

I saw this post on Facebook

Can someone explain exactly what that means?


----------



## Bayleaf

YASEER2020 said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I saw this post on Facebook
> 
> Can someone explain exactly what that means?
> 
> View attachment 102865


My interpretation: 

Looking at the email title, the Global Talent *Australasia* mailbox is closed and will not be monitored, i.e. enquiries will not be answered, as well as requests for priority processing. 

Looking at the bottom text of the email, the *main* GTI mailbox ([email protected]) is still functional for receiving additional docs for supporting EOI.

Regarding the text you circled in red (crossreferencing to the URL in the first dot point), to me nothing has changed: if you want to apply visa 858 via the "Global Talent pathway", you need to submit and EOI and receive an invitation; if you want to apply visa 858 via the "Distinguished Talent pathway", you do not need to submit EOI or be invited to apply.


----------



## YASEER2020

Bayleaf said:


> My interpretation:
> 
> Looking at the email title, the Global Talent *Australasia* mailbox is closed and will not be monitored, i.e. enquiries will not be answered, as well as requests for priority processing.
> 
> Looking at the bottom text of the email, the *main* GTI mailbox ([email protected]) is still functional for receiving additional docs for supporting EOI.
> 
> Regarding the text you circled in red (crossreferencing to the URL in the first dot point), to me nothing has changed: if you want to apply visa 858 via the "Global Talent pathway", you need to submit and EOI and receive an invitation; if you want to apply visa 858 via the "Distinguished Talent pathway", you do not need to submit EOI or be invited to apply.




Thanks a lot, Bayleaf


----------



## bgt

alip33bau said:


> Hi, did you get your outcomes? I submitted my EOI 30 th June 2021 and waiting.


Please let us know if u hear something…I hope the holidays are over now 🤔


----------



## JvanderStad

I just received my invitation to apply!

📩 EOI Submitted: 23-6-2021
🎯 Profile: DigiTech. Computer architect and programmer. 16y (small-)business owner. Created multiple software solutions from the ground up for international and Fortune 500 companies.
🎓Education: none 🧐. Self-taught
💰Fair Work high income: above (profit in companies in a holding structure)
✉ Support letters: 4 from customers (CEO/COO/CFO)
🫅🏼Nominator: Australian organisation with agricultural/industrial IoT technology development both in Australia and New Zealand

I used an agent.

I'm not there yet, but I'm getting close.


----------



## cbroadfo

rajarun12 said:


> Is it possible for you to share the form 100 sample as it will help others ?


No it is confidential to my application and nominator. Also it is completely different to each specific person as linked to your experience and industry. It is actually straightforward once you start it with nominator.


----------



## cbroadfo

chaudu said:


> Hi *cbroadfo,*
> 
> May I know your agent contact please, I may need their help for priority processing as well.
> 
> I appreciate your help.


Ashton Legal in Sydney


----------



## alip33bau

bgt said:


> Please let us know if u hear something…I hope the holidays are over now 🤔


Not yet, Please let us know your updates. Thanks


----------



## alip33bau

bgt said:


> Congrats…Happy to know that all got positive outcome…I submitted mine on 28th June ….can you please share the profile and sector details 😊


Hi, any updates?


----------



## bgt

alip33bau said:


> Hi, any updates?


Not yet…I have applied through agent and till now no news


----------



## Ladmana

JvanderStad, did you ever request for priority processing? Your profile is very strong so I’m wondering why they made you wait so long.


----------



## JvanderStad

Ladmana said:


> JvanderStad, did you ever request for priority processing? Your profile is very strong so I’m wondering why they made you wait so long.


I attended a hydrogen summit where I spoke with a Global Talent Officer, after sender her my details she did not want to support my EOI for priority processing.



Global Talent Officer said:


> It was nice to meet you at the conference. Thank you for sharing this information about yourself. I was also able to look up your EOI.
> 
> The thresholds for the global talent visa are quite high, in that we expect successful candidates to have had significant success at an international level to meet the requirement for ‘internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievements’. Based on the information you have provided, I don’t think you are able to demonstrate this. While I can see you’ve had success with your businesses, they appear to be on the small/medium scale.
> 
> As such, I won’t be supporting your EOI for priority processing. This doesn’t not mean you won’t ultimately be successful – your EOI will be fully assessed by our processing team. However, you will need to wait until our processing team gets to your EOI, rather than getting priority processing now. I am not able to provide a timeframe for this, but can assure you that we are working through the EOIs as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ladmana

Thanks JvanderStad, I’m happy for you the long wait eventually paid off!


----------



## bgt

Any invites received in last couple of days ???


----------



## rli

bgt said:


> Any invites received in last couple of days ???


I have not received yet, but really getting paranoid if I had already received it but accidentally deleted. There is no place to track which is super annoying.


----------



## Ladmana

Maybe you should write in to check because JvanderStad submitted his EOI on the same day with yours (even slightly later because Netherlands is 10 hours behind east Australia).


----------



## rli

Ladmana said:


> Maybe you should write in to check because JvanderStad submitted his EOI on the same day with yours (even slightly later because Netherlands is 10 hours behind east Australia).


The gti email says they won't respond to check the EOI progress, so I'm not sure who I should write to.


----------



## Ladmana

Does anybody know about the general process, i.e. Except for priority cases, whether EOIs are processed in order of submission time, and whether outcome (both invite and reject) will be communicated immediately once available?


----------



## kundikoi

it has been long established that they're processed on the best-in-first-out basis


----------



## rli

Hello, did anyone applied FOI recently? The immigration website FOI is seriously behind the dates. 

Still no outcome for me, so really getting annoyed. My employer is chasing me to sponsor 186 and want me to make the decision by the end of Jan to secure the budget and necessary approvals.


----------



## kundikoi

rli said:


> Hello, did anyone applied FOI recently? The immigration website FOI is seriously behind the dates.
> 
> Still no outcome for me, so really getting annoyed. My employer is chasing me to sponsor 186 and want me to make the decision by the end of Jan to secure the budget and necessary approvals.


i mean do you really expect a positive approval after ~18 months of waiting 🤨? even 50/50? your case is clearly not in the priority pile, so pursuing 186, with accompanying budget & sponsorship, doesn't seem like much of a decision to make?


----------



## rli

kundikoi said:


> i mean do you really expect a positive approval after ~18 months of waiting 🤨? even 50/50? your case is clearly not in the priority pile, so pursuing 186, with accompanying budget & sponsorship, doesn't seem like much of a decision to make?


Tbh, I would accept any results but hate waiting and no way to track. 

The sponsorship discussion just came from my emd of year review as I asked for it. Didn't expect it is approved so quick from senior manager to initiate the process. I was told the Sponsorship would take 7-8 months.... And potentially needs further 3 months if my profile needs to be reviewed by ACS.


----------



## kundikoi

rli said:


> Tbh, I would accept any results but hate waiting and no way to track.


it is what it is at this stage, if you read through the earlier posts the importance of connecting with an actual GTO before applying was emphasised quite clearly - and merits re-emphasising for any future applicants here: if anything this gives the applicants an actual human being to chase a couple of times in situations like this one.



rli said:


> I was told the Sponsorship would take 7-8 months....


I'd call BS on this, read up on 186 yourself. in the more straightforward cases you can have the PR in your hands within 6 months from application to grant. 


rli said:


> And potentially needs further 3 months if my profile needs to be reviewed by ACS.


again, read up on it yourself while waiting - you should know yourself by now whether it needs to be reviewed or not.


----------



## rli

kundikoi said:


> it is what it is at this stage, if you read through the earlier posts the importance of connecting with an actual GTO before applying was emphasised quite clearly - and merits re-emphasising for any future applicants here: if anything this gives the applicants an actual human being to chase a couple of times in situations like this one.
> 
> 
> I'd call BS on this, read up on 186 yourself. in the more straightforward cases you can have the PR in your hands within 6 months from application to grant.
> 
> again, read up on it yourself while waiting - you should know yourself by now whether it needs to be reviewed or not.


Thank you for your detailed advise. 

To apply the EOI of the GTI was the move when I met someone who got it based on high earnings (most likely as what he told me). I didn't really search who was the GTO within Australia and rushed in to submit the EOI before the end of the financial year. Hoping to get a good result soon because my earnings are much higher than what it's required. 

The hesitation is the different nature of GTI and 186, because 186 would require (not mandatory but morally) serving the employer 2 more years. I had so many interests from my competitors and willing to pay higher and the better position but they are tight with the sponsorship, so all of them are saying the offer would stand if I could get the PR. 

From both financial and career perspectives, GTI is much better than 186. If I'm so close to GTI, why I need to spend so much efforts and time to stay with the same employer for another 3 years, with the lower compensation and no career progression. 

Anyway, I'm working with the employer's lawyer now to find out the requirements of 186 while I'm still waiting for the EOI decision, if not been given yet.


----------



## Ladmana

Just received EOI rejection today.


My Profile

. Offshore - Singapore
. Sector - Financial Services
. Experience - 10 years - Consultancy and investment banking 
. Education: Degree (good uni) + 3 Masters (one from a reputed uni). All relevant to my work experience which was explained in the application
. Global impact: No publication but have been in global roles and with project experience in international and regional markets (including a number of big projects in Australia).
. Nominator: Academia in the exact same field of expertise whose track record is exceptional.
. Salary: Current basic is above threshold, bonus on average 40%. Demonstrated ability to earn even more than the current level with actual job offer letter. Demonstrated demand from Australia market with many relevant job ads.
. Date of EOI: 29 Jun 2021
. No agent, no prior chat with GTO.

I asked for priority processing in Nov after realising it was not really meant for geniune urgency, but was not successful.

After 18+ months waiting, this is what I received:

“Your EOI was not successful as the information you have provided *does not* adequately demonstrate that you meet the parameters for prioritisation.* Your Expression of Interest (EOI) is now closed.* EOI outcomes are not reviewable.

Prioritisation and visa eligibility information for the Global Talent Visa Program, and information about other visa options is available on the Department of Home Affairs website.”

With this response, I can’t figure out what parameters are not met and why the word ‘prioritisation’ appears here.


----------



## rli

Ladmana said:


> Just received EOI rejection today.
> 
> 
> My Profile
> 
> . Offshore - Singapore
> . Sector - Financial Services
> . Experience - 10 years - Consultancy and investment banking
> . Education: Degree (good uni) + 3 Masters (one from a reputed uni). All relevant to my work experience which was explained in the application
> . Global impact: No publication but have been in global roles and with project experience in international and regional markets (including a number of big projects in Australia).
> . Nominator: Academia in the exact same field of expertise whose track record is exceptional.
> . Salary: Current basic is above threshold, bonus on average 40%. Demonstrated ability to earn even more than the current level with actual job offer letter. Demonstrated demand from Australia market with many relevant job ads.
> . Date of EOI: 29 Jun 2021
> . No agent, no prior chat with GTO.
> 
> I asked for priority processing in Nov after realising it was not really meant for geniune urgency, but was not successful.
> 
> After 18+ months waiting, this is what I received:
> 
> “Your EOI was not successful as the information you have provided *does not* adequately demonstrate that you meet the parameters for prioritisation.* Your Expression of Interest (EOI) is now closed.* EOI outcomes are not reviewable.
> 
> Prioritisation and visa eligibility information for the Global Talent Visa Program, and information about other visa options is available on the Department of Home Affairs website.”
> 
> With this response, I can’t figure out what parameters are not met and why the word ‘prioritisation’ appears here.


Thanks for the updates. Looks like we have similar profiles but only difference is I've already worked in Australia. 

I think my outcome would be the same, or maybe have already been rejected in the past and I missed it. 

Basically, the higher income does not really help much if there is no international recognition proofs.


----------



## Ladmana

For people on research career, it’s easier to prove international recognition based on their research papers. For the rest, there is a way - but I cannot imagine myself doing it just to hype up my profile.

Your case is still not decided yet so I really hope you will get a favourable outcome since you are already spending time in Australia!


----------

